# Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal- A truly unique online publication (part 3)



## StumpyNubs

For e-magazine subscription information, see our website.

*ABOUT THIS THREAD:*

This is, as far as I know, the LARGEST woodworking thread in the world. It's so big that we've had to break in up three times: On June 23, 2014 after 471,859 views and 67,550 posts; and again on April 6, 1016 after 551,606 more views and 52,069 more comments- *a total of 1,023,455 views and 119,619 comments*- And it continues to grow every day on this third part of the epic thread!

What made the Stumpy Nubs thread so popular? The woodworkers that drop in, sometimes several times a day, to talk about their latest projects, share their tips and tricks with each other, make a few jokes and have a few laughs together. Over the years we've had highs and lows. Friends and family members have passed away, new ones have been born, and what started as a little thread to promote a woodworking contest back in 2011, soon became a community within a community. Members have held reunions, for goodness sake!

Not only have a bunch of woodworkers made new friends, but a TON of projects, blogs and other forum topics that have been posted elsewhere on Lumberjocks.com were inspired through the discussions on this thread.

*So join us!* If you don't have time to read all the posts, no biggie! Just hit the refresh button and it'll take you to the most recent. Then leave a comment. Nobody will care that you missed a few thousand posts!

And if you have a few weeks to kill, you can go read the first part of the thread here. And the second part here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/61919

*Meanwhile- since this is the official Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Thread, here's a rundown on what that's all about…*

Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal is an online woodworking newsletter filled with project ideas, tool reviews, shop tips, tricks, news and entertainment for woodworkers of all types. Each issue is divided into sections: "Power Tool Woodworking", "Hand Tool Woodworking", "Homemade Jigs and Machines", "News and Tips" and "Just for Fun," with a mix of videos and articles that you may read and watch at your leisure. You'll learn new things, get some great project ideas, keep up with the goings on in the craft and have a great time, all in one place. *Think of it as a woodworking magazine that's free!* READ THE LATEST ISSUE HERE!

*HOW IT WORKS:* Subscriptions are free. You'll get an email notification when a new issue is released, usually once a month. You may also read back issues on our archives page, or browse through the archives by subject using the tabs below.

*WHY SUBSCRIBE TO OUR EMAIL LIST?:* Email subscribers are automatically entered into all of our awesome tool giveaways! (See recent giveaways here)

VIDEO OF THE 2017 REUNION





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2016 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTO SLIDESHOW FROM THE 2015 THREAD REUNION:





View on YouTube

PHOTOS FROM THE 2014 REUNION HELD BY MEMBERS OF THIS THREAD:























































VIDEO FROM THE 2014 "BOIL"





View on YouTube

*The very first comment left on the original Stumpy Nubs thread was by Rex. He was one of the most active members, and a friend to everyone. We all miss him very much. One of our members made this tribute to him:*





View on YouTube

A tribute to Eddie:





View on YouTube


----------



## StumpyNubs

Part #3 of the longest woodworking thread on the internet…


----------



## Cricket

Did someone say sumfin 'bout bacon?


----------



## mudflap4869

See you couldn't hide. I found you.


----------



## Gene01

Hellooooo. Seems empty here. Hear that echo? Or was that just Marty?


----------



## CFrye




----------



## StumpyNubs

Want to see some photos from the Atlanta Woodworking Show?

Here's some of us posing for photos (there were about 30 YouTube woodworkers there, and hundreds of fans that came to the show specifically to see us.)










A lot of people asked for photos…










Izzy Swan










Jim Heavey (Wood Magazine)










Glen Huey and Chuck Bender (This site refuses to show this photo right-side-up for some reason..)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's see how fast this is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was fast.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It seems strange to have people asking for autographs, but we signed a lot of them.










Here I am autographing pieces of acrylic that will become a limited series of ClearVue Cyclones dust collectors.


----------



## StumpyNubs

And we did our share of sightseeing…

The Atlanta Aquarium










Downtown Atlanta










Olympic Park










Stone Mountain


----------



## StumpyNubs

I even did some house shopping, but I don't think this one is big enough for the workshop I want…



















But that's ok, because there is nothing like home-sweet-home! (And the dogs agree)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a nice trip Stumpy. I've been to Atlanta numerous times, but I've never seen stone mountain. You didn't have any trouble with the law down there didja? My cousins a cop down there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The law? Heck no! I wear low cut shirts and tight shorts, so I never get tickets.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just got back from my jog, and already a lot to catch up on!

Let's see just how fast the new thread is….....

(Edited Dang, that's fast!!


----------



## rhybeka

awww - we broke the other one?? /flops/

Awesome trip summary, Stumpy  I've got friends/coworkers in the area that love it there.  and your beagle is SO CUTE!

Mmmm chili….no bacon though


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anyone seen my chair???


----------



## bigblockyeti

How was the Atlanta show compared to the Columbus show? Thought about flying down if I could snag a cheap last minute flight as I missed the Columbus show plus I've heard the venue in Atl is actually better than Columbus.


----------



## mojapitt

I would really like to go to one of the major shows like that now. I think I understand enough of the techniques to get something from it.


----------



## GaryC

Well, did anyone tell Randy about the move. His parents didn't…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Part III already?
Man, some people can talk, A LOT!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Everything seems to be coming together for this weekend folks!
I went and bought paper goods yesterday like plates and cups and such, drinks, etc., etc. 
I still have to pick up some of the refrigerated groceries tomorrow evening. 
The porta-potty is here. 
I'm running everything over and over in my mind ten times over to make sure I don't forget anything or anyone. 
. 
Anyway, everyone needs to contact Jeff to be added to the Dropbox site so you can view and upload photos for the event. 
I'll be taking a lot of photos, but I need help. I can't get everything on camera on my own, so attendees, please be sure to pack your cameras, smart phones, etc so we can be sure to catch everything in photos for those unable to be here.


----------



## CFrye

Looks like lots of fun Stumpy!
The sign and the apple butter are loaded! 
Edit: Waaaay faster here! Thanks Stumpy and Cricket!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*bigblockyeti*- Never been to Columbus. But it won't be half as good because the Video Woodworkers booth was only at Atlanta!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah new thread


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, dang rain is causing my finish to procrastinate and not dry…....which gave me some time to make a sign. Nothing fancy, but it says Desoto MO 504 Mi. It was a little bit of practice towards my chair. Using the band saw on an angle to rough pieces to shape and using single grinder to shape it.


----------



## Gene01

JEFFY!!
What kind of info do you need to add me to the drop box account?


----------



## bandit571

Table is getting crowded with the stuff being packed up.

Anyone need a decent, 6ppi Rip saw? Have a spare, along with a Craftsman Special Saw 8ppi crosscut saw. The Craftsman even has a readable etch…...

Not sure how well any of my pictures will turn out, or IF they would be worthy of jeff using them…...


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

Love it Gene


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> .
> Anyway, everyone needs to contact Jeff to be added to the Dropbox site so you can view and upload photos for the event.
> I ll be taking a lot of photos, but I need help. I can t get everything on camera on my own, so attendees, please be sure to pack your cameras, smart phones, etc so we can be sure to catch everything in photos for those unable to be here.
> 
> - William


I'm not the most tech savvy, so what do I have to do to view the photos? Also, I don't like registering for things, and giving out private info, is that required?

Can some of the photos be posted here? I'd love to see at least some of them!


----------



## cdaniels

wish I could be there with you guys this weekend. with the wife's health and both of us in school it just isn't gonna happen though. reckon someone will have a drink for me though!

stripped the motor off the compressor, i'm debating on whether or not to get the parts to fix the whole thing back up or just buy a new one. like some have said though the old tools are almost always the better made ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Old compressors are usually well made.


----------



## DIYaholic

I fumbled around LJs and ended up here….
Is this the right place???


----------



## superdav721

BOO!


----------



## superdav721

I will be doing a lot of photos and vids this weekend. You will be plastered all over youtube and I will push it out as hard as I can though the social media sites. So. Smile its Candid Camera time!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I wished i could have been there. Looks like u had a blast


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy? Randy who?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I will be doing a lot of photos and vids this weekend. You will be plastered all over youtube and I will push it out as hard as I can though the social media sites. So. Smile its Candid Camera time!!!!
> 
> - Dave


Dave, can you post the Youtube links here?!


----------



## cdaniels

Got the boy and I a set of rz sanding masks. He was stoked 









As most of you know I've been building an entertainment center randy style. Couple of ideas yet to make it onto paper. Instead of plywood I decided to do it slab style but what joints do you usually use for something like that? I wanna do a big natural edge slab for the top and natural edge slab legs with a couple more natural edge slab shelves.


----------



## superdav721

oh yeah.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of wind outside today…..rain showers keep rolling through. Hoping for a DRY weekend down at Hill City…

Might get one saw cleaned up before tomorrow…...maybe.

The four kitten update: 8 eyeballs…...all but three are opened. maybe this weekend, they will all be opened? They are almost a week old. 2 Gray, 1 white with black spots, and 1 that looks just like shop cat Campy. 
May have found a home for most of them, after they are weaned.

Arlin: your mailbox is full…..


----------



## cdaniels

bandit he's been real busy doing those flowers for mother's day orders so he hasn't been online much. I just talked to him a couple of days ago though.


----------



## bandit571

Oh, this is about his mailbox on the side of his house…..a package arrived today.

DAVE!!


----------



## Doe

Are we there yet?

Bag is packed. I know far too much about carry on requirements for smaller planes so I'm not bringing much extra.

William, the post office *said* 3 business days. It's been more than 3 days and the dang box looks like it's still in New York. It's got a Stanley 45 in a box (that must look pretty funky in the x-ray), some turning kits (sort of) that I have no intention of using, books, acrylic pen blanks (I don't like acrylic), and old AAW magazines. Everyone, please cross your fingers that it arrives in time. Fortunately, I'm bringing the little something for Lisa and spalted birch pencil pot (pencils included) to trade.

I wish I wasn't so excited - I need the sleep. See y'all soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great pictures Stumpy

Oooooh! Getting super excited. Doe, I likely won't sleep either…... BOOOYAH!!

The family is starting to panic and ask questions such as 'where's the fridge' and "what do I do if I run out of clothes…" It will do them good for a few days.

For all the pictures that are being taken, guess I'll have to wear lots of makeup.
-
-
-
-
Kidding of course.


----------



## rhybeka

Ya'll better have a great time or I'm gonna have to beat your tails if you come back through this way (Bandit,Sue and Marty may be the only ones). 

@Stumpy hey now - I'm in Cbus! I don't know how the show compared to the one in Atlanta since this years was my first and I've never been to the one in Atlanta. It was big and crowded. I did get to see Ron H. present on saws - that was good  He's such a fun guy!

First bloody nose of spring. Joy. I'm picking up my wormy red oak tomorrow night for my entertainment center! can't wait! thinking about including pieces of walnut… stay tuned!


----------



## bandit571

Well, tomorrow about this time, I should be loading things into a strange car, getting ready for a long, strange trip…..Maybe a little Grateful Dead on the player???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well, tomorrow about this time, I should be loading things into a strange car, getting ready for a long, strange trip…..*Maybe a little Grateful Dead on the player*???
> 
> - bandit571


How about Magic Carpet Ride…........?!


----------



## JL7

Ahhh….Part 3…...and it's nice to see SuperDave making a comeback here! Looking forward to those videos Dave, especially the ones after the kids have to go into the house! Without Marty there, I'll be curious to see who brings the mason jar…...Pretty sure there's a source in Mississippi somewhere…..

Stumpy - cool trip photos…..looked like a good time.



> JEFFY!!
> What kind of info do you need to add me to the drop box account?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene - just send me your email in a PM and I'll add ya to the list. I sent the link to everyone already who I had an email address for, and yes, to add photos, you need to log in. I see William added some today….way cool. And yes Bandit, we want ALL the photos! I think I sent you an invite also….let me know if not.

Also - the invite will come from Woodward Stickley, since this was setup last year for WoodStick…..get it?

There are folders in there from all the events, including the mini event at Williams place last year and the Boil 2014 and the Big Bang 2013….hopefully some of you can take a minute and upload photos from those other events at the same time.

Dean - I'll post a link after the event where you can view the photos…...not sure if you need to sign up or not to view…..I think you may have to? Maybe somebody else knows?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## JL7

Almost forgot….....Thanks MARTY for making William carve my name on the side of the crapper…....I am so honored!


----------



## CFrye

"where's the fridge?"
Guffaw!
Ooo a 45!? I've only seen one in person. And it was at a store with a prohibitive price tag and wrong blades. 
Trying to remember what I've forgotten…
Is it too late for us all to get CD and Son style dust masks to wear at the Jamboree? Those are rad!


----------



## MadJester

> Well, tomorrow about this time, I should be loading things into a strange car, getting ready for a long, strange trip…..Maybe a little Grateful Dead on the player???
> 
> - bandit571


That sounds good…I've been mapping out some garage sales…hope you don't mind a stop or two along the way… 

And my car is not that strange…well….maybe a little…..

I was able to ship out all my outstanding eBay orders today…one dude paid at nearly the last hour for me to get it to the post office, but at least that's not weighing on my mind…

Still have to get the dog items together to put in the strange car…..and then I think I'm set….I'll probably forget something…..may need one more small bag (I've only got two, not counting any of the dog stuff…..).....gonna be heading out super early tomorrow morning…..I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

Looks like gr8 times with lotsa woodworking stars.


----------



## JL7

RIP Merle…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great song. RIP indeed.


----------



## superdav721

I kleaned my truck out. OMG 27 jackets and 25 flannel shirts. I found a chair and 12 books.


----------



## MadJester

> I kleaned my truck out. OMG 27 jackets and 25 flannel shirts. I found a chair and 12 books.
> 
> - Dave


Great job! I ended up filling my entire trash can last week!! Then when I had it cleaned, I kept finding more rusty gold….so I had to keep emptying it out and then poof…there was more trash….gotta dig deep in my vehicle to find the clean!! LOL


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Roger!


----------



## gfadvm

Merle died???

Edit: I just saw this on the news. RIP There will never be another Merle.


----------



## Kentuk55

Yep, I heard about Merle while I was heading back in from shop time. He will be missed. I'll bet Willie is a mess. R.I.P. Merle. Luv a lot of his music, but this one is one o my top favs:


----------



## firefighterontheside

I ordered the trailer Andy. I went with the wood floor. I will pick it up next Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait to load it up and head to OK. I suspect you'll still have other logs to saw too, considering the size of the load you got.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Glad to see part three of this thread. Does that mean that Stumpy is now the boss of the internet?

Great pictures of Atlanta Stumpy. Never been there but looks to be worth visiting.

RIP Merle, have danced many miles to his music over the last 40 years.

Hope everyone has safe travels to and from the get together this week. Would be fun to be there but we will just have to enjoy it through your posts, videos and pictures.

I have a coffee table top that has some cracks in the wood. What kind of epoxy filler do you use that can be sanded and colored? Have seen several projects with color added but can't locate any when I need to know. Seems like our stores here don't have anything like that. At least that I can find.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I'll probably still have a LOT of logs to cut (depending on how the rad/chemo treats me). Plus I'm running out of storage as most of my stock is still drying.

Site still seems pretty slow as this took almost 2 minutes to post ???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Almost forgot….....Thanks MARTY for making William carve my name on the side of the crapper…....I am so honored!
> 
> - JL7


Never forgotten…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm pounding on my new laptop, just gotta figure out how it works and get Skype setup…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So I guess you don't need me to bring you anything this year. Did you get cedars in your big load?


----------



## MadJester

Mark, I use Quikwood…...two part epoxy…takes stain pretty good….I use the lighter color for most things…if I'm doing a darker stain I usually go with their mahogany color….easy to use and it dries hard in no time…you can sand, carve, stain, etc….there is a similar one made by a flooring company but for the life of me I can't think of the name right now (looked it up..it's by Mohawk)....it comes in a stick form…you just cut off what you need for the project…but you have to work fairly quickly….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to remember my skype username and password. I'll work on that and you let me know what yours is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fraggle fickle cuss cuss… I hate windows 10 already…..


----------



## cdaniels

Mark I use these 2 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0166FFFJ8/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1459989508&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=2+part+epoxy&dpPl=1&dpID=51obeqDUc3L&ref=plSrch

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IPSQ0P8/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1459989588&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=pearl+ex

Filled and sanded in a piece of hard maple


----------



## DIYaholic

For some reason, I'm tired.
I don't know if it was a hard day at work….
A change in my work/sleep schedule….
Or the move from Thread #2 to Thread #3!!!


----------



## cdaniels

light colored wood I'll sometimes mix coffee grounds with my epoxy to make black filler, makes a nice contrast


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Sue and CD, that helps so guess I will have go shopping.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I didn't get any cedar, walnut, or cherry. Got lots of spalted hackberry, big elm, and hedge. My biggest need is some big walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have two more of those walnuts like I brought last time. Maybe you'll have something I want to trade for. I think I have a few big white oak, several walnut and one small cherry. I'll keep my eyes open for something free.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, also you can use the Testors enamel model paint to tint epoxy. Just a drop or two. I use the Devcon 5 minute Epoxy. 









Don't tell Randy. I get it at Lowes.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Roger! Welcome to the funny farm…

DOE - DON'T FORGET YOUR PASSPORT!!!!!

Last year, I was a bit worried about going to Woodstick and meeting my buddies in person. Felt like a really awkward blind date with tools and sawdust involved. Now that I know that you're all equally great in person, I'm just plain excited.

Marty - how is your mother-in-law?? And Debbie?

It's 11pm. I have to be up and moving at 3 am - flight leaves at 5:20. FYC to Toronto, Toronto to Houston, Houston to Jackson MISSISSIPPI (said with a drawl) Sleep? PSHAW.

I think we should document the journey to get there…... those would be some neat pictures.

Okay, yoga breathing - OHmmmmmmm


----------



## cdaniels

can someone post a pic of that spalted hackberry? I keep hearing about it but have yet to see it


----------



## DIYaholic

Safe travels to all the "Wondering Nubbers"....
I really wish I could have made the trip….
Please be sure to have a few cold ones…. for me!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, this is he best I can do for now. The dresser I made with spalted hackberry from Andy.


----------



## superdav721

MArty get an APPLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

OOOhhhhh…..
Very nice, Bill!!!


----------



## CFrye

> MArty get an APPLE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - Dave


That's what my sister keeps telling me! Except, she doesn't call me Marty. At least not that I know of. 
Dave, now that you've cleaned out the truck you won't have to stand in front of your closet lamenting "I don't have a thing to wear!"


----------



## TedW

Well… looks like I won't be making it to the jamboree. I gave it my best shot but still way behind on my work. Most importantly the floor sander guy wants to start monday or tuesday and I absolutely must have the trim stripped and refinished before then. So I'm working through yet another weekend.


----------



## TedW

I might decide to retire after this job.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That stinks Ted, but work is helpful in keeping a roof over ones head. We'll raise a glass to all of you who can't attend. Two for Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not wearing a tie or a suit…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry we won't see ya Ted.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I m not wearing a tie or a suit…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What about a shirt & pants???


----------



## mojapitt

Spalted Hackberry


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I thought that was a coffee table???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Please be sure to have a few cold ones…. for me!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, no joy on that front tonight….......

0 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!

Hoping for better luck tomorrow night!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m not wearing a tie or a suit…..
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> What about a shirt & pants???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I guess you'll just have to wait for the pictures to find out.


----------



## gfadvm

Spalted Hackberry with finish for CD


----------



## DIYaholic

Do bow ties count….
for drinking???


----------



## MadJester

Bummer Ted…. 

Monte….do you have any scrap pieces of that spalted hackberry? 

74…great idea…I'll take pics along the way also….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I'm bringing some small pieces of hackberry. I could bring some thing bigger.
Those traveling tomorrow, be careful and I'll see you on Friday.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte….do you have any scrap pieces of that spalted hackberry?
> 
> - MadJester


Roughly 2 pickup loads


----------



## DonBroussard

I can tell y'all are excited with the Part III Grand Opening. Already 100 posts!


----------



## bandit571

Hoping the weather improves tomorrow…..little nasty out there right now…


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-I'm looking forward to seeing everyone in MS. I can relate to your description of "awkward blind date with tools and sawdust". That's how it was for me in 2014 but I missed last year's event. The good part is after you hear all of us talk, when you read our posts, you'll read them with our accents! BTW, thanks for my packing list-almost complete.

Safe travels to all you Nubbers hitting the road or the air to Magnolia Jamboree.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Did you really mean to put "puplication" in the title? Sorry-I had a REALLY good grammar teacher.


----------



## MadJester

> Stumpy-Did you really mean to put "puplication" in the title? Sorry-I had a REALLY good grammar teacher.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Yes, but he should have used spell check…LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, I know you're wound up about the Jamboree, but you really should get a good night's rest-no dozing at the wheel!

I recommend Dean's favorite nighty-night juice-Elijah Craig Barrel Proof bourbon. At 140 proof, a couple of these, and you'll be sleeping like a baby!


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, also you can use the Testors enamel model paint to tint epoxy. Just a drop or two. I use the Devcon 5 minute Epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don t tell Randy. I get it at Lowes.
> 
> - CFrye


Thanks Candy, I ended up getting Loctite in the two bottles like yours. But I did get it at HD. Seems to be working so far. The stuff CD uses is a lot cheaper on Amazon but I didn't have time to wait.


----------



## superdav721

I dont have an accent. yall all talk funny…duh


----------



## GaryC

Surprise box. Got a load of happy inside


----------



## cdaniels

that hackberry would look good as a vase or hollowform I reckon. Might have to order some and give it a shot.

Just got some ambrosia maple blanks from feebay, my john jordan hollowing set should be here tomorrow and finally my supernova2 chuck will be here tomorrow so I can start coring some bowls!!! Pretty daggum excited. Went and picked out some slabs today, had 4, 8' slabs of oak fall on my hand so the wife thinks that's broke. Kinda looks like I have purpleheart under my skin lol.

Set up to start a lego table with the boy this weekend, I'm thinking in the interest of teaching I may just use screws and plugs since he used pocket holes for the garage he made last.

off to work on some business law homework, safe travels you guys.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Below freezing and snowing!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - how is your mother-in-law?? And Debbie?
> 
> - Sandra


Making lots of improvement, they took the breathing tube out yesterday and she is breathing comfortably on her own, as is the rest of us. Doctor may move her from critical care back to progressive care today. She was alert and talking to family last night…..


----------



## MadJester

Little bit later start than I was hoping for but its all good…6am and getting coffee then in my way!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I definitely like Devcon epoxy the best. I just got some System 3 that I am trying. It has some advantages, but a couple things I don't like as well.

I hope all of you have fun this weekend. Just be safe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Please everyone be safe in their travels here. 
We want to see you all safe and sound when you get here.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Safe travels all….

That's all I got….


----------



## rhybeka

YAY GRIFFIN! Puppy pics  If ya'll need a leg stretch going or coming (and are hitting Cbus) just let me know when and I'll try to meet up with ya!

Travel safe ya'll - need you back in one piece to chime in/help on my epic shed workshop adventure!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I use System 3, also. What don't you like about it?

Packing clothes today. My new camera came yesterday. It's a Sony Cyber Shot. I am amazed at the amount of functions that are packed in to this teeny little camera. I may need some tech help at the Jamboree.

Jeffy, PM sent.

Hope everyone has an uneventful trip to William's house. See ya all, there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. One more day.
Where's Bandit sitting?


----------



## CFrye

We are on the road! I wasn't able to enjoy this view to and from WoodStick. It's nice!










That is great news about your MIL,Marty! 
Safe travels, y'all.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the type I bought dries a cloudy yellow. For filling voids, it's too obvious. Devcon dries clear. Does System 3 have a clear version?


----------



## mojapitt

Started major shop cleaning and reorganizing last night. I have got to be more efficient. I am not in Andy's level yet, but I need to be.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, It's Hell to get old. I just checked my epoxy cans. It's not System Three. It's West Systems and I ordered it through Jamestown Distributors. It cures crystal clear.


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Great news on the MIL front.

All you travelers, be safe out there.

Sandra, You are heading for the Sunny South. Enjoy.

Still waiting to start the chemo/rad and numerous phone calls have failed to speed things up


----------



## superdav721

I added some pictures to the dropbox 2013 folder


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

60 pounds of ice in the deep freeze. 








Dry goods and drinks are in the shed. 








36 pounds of pork fixing to go in the fridge. 








Two kinds of potato salad, macaroni salad, ingredients for the baked beans and hash brown casserole, three cakes and aluminum pans ready to be put away. 
. 
I think it's all coming together on time, but darn if I'm not still stressed out as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs.


----------



## superdav721

William do not wear yourself out before we get there! there will be plenty of help!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, I'm off soon to my volunteer shift at the used bookstore.

Hope all the Jamboree travelers have a safe journey to William's! I'm sure all of you will have a great time-wish I could join you all! Be sure to post lots of photos and videos. Don't forget us folks back here!

Gonna be another record-breaking day temp wise around here-Summer in April…....

Well, that's all for now!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've been calling people who I have numbers for. I'm not calling people who I know are in transit. Some states have laws about cell phones while driving. 
.
Anyway, if anyone has any issue at all, please do not hesitate to call me. My number was in the PMs I sent out a while back. If you don't have that, I'll be checking here throughout the day, PM any questions or for my number if you need it. 
Worst case scenario, if anyone cannot find us, get yourself to Vicksburg, Mississippi and call. Someone will come out and lead you in the rest of the way.


----------



## CFrye

Lunch and rust…guess where we are


----------



## Momcanfixit

Made it to Houston! Waiting for my next flight.

Great picture Candy.

Always takes me awhile to get used to the US bills. Ours are different colors, so we dont really look at the numbers. Blue is a five, grey for 10, green for twenty. Twos used to be pink but are now coins. I think ones were light green but its been awhile. Those are coins also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Americans won't use coins…..until they don't have $1 bills anymore.
Looking good William. Don't forget I'm bringing a nice 6' table.
I put the shelves in the bookcase, so i will be posting it as a project.
Supposed to have 60 mph winds here today.


----------



## bandit571

That is the main reason I don't go to Cracker Barrel any more…...they ruin more fine tools that way..

Sitting here, waiting on the Vicksburg Taxi to arrive…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

Movie I'm watching. Good plot line.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good lines anyway.


----------



## Momcanfixit

William - looks like a lot of weiner roasting sticks to the right of all that food!


----------



## rhybeka

/cries/ I just wish it was time to leave work! I pick up my wormy red oak tonight - can't wait! been in meetings all day and it feels like my heads not screwed on tight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, Sue said to expect her about 4:30-5…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those of you trying to follow the thickening plot, Sue and bandit are coming here tonight, then headin' out on the 11 hour leg south to Hill City…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Lunch and rust…guess where we are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


I thought you may be at The Martysville Museum & Mercantile!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka- I've met some really interesting folks buying wood. Go in expecting to chat and you'll likely leave with more than your money's worth. Unless it a snotty prep selling off an estate they think is worth millions…


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - this guy appears to be a fine furniture maker? possibly? basically he couldn't use the wormy red oak because it was too 'rustic' for his needs. his loss, my gain! I don't want to chat long as I'll have the SO with me and he's got a young son that will be going to bed about that time but hopefully I'll make a woodworker friend


----------



## bandit571

Marty: I think I have everything ready to load up…..might have time for a nap?


----------



## diverlloyd

Safe travels to all of you and have some pork for me please.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I don't usually see any really good stuff on the walls at Cracker Barrel, interesting, but not 'good' per say. We did see a saw today with a lambs tongue handle. Only one saw nut holding it onto a saw plate that surely had never been sharpened it was so big. I didn't even take a picture, it was that sad. :-(
Ted, I'm sorry you're not gonna make it this year. Maybe next year? 
Did Monte say he was sober and he wanted to host the next get together?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Does anyone have a way to contact doe if she does not read this?
I need her to know that her package just arrived here. 
I swear I'm going to open it just because she said there's a 45 in it. I want to touch it before someone gets it. I've never even held one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like South Dakota.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I opened her box. 
I don't know what the 45 box looked like when it left Canada, but it was in about five pieces and falling apart when it got here. 
Good thing I know a woodworker that could fix the box right quick.


----------



## superdav721

Thats it! Im bringing my 45 and weld them together. We will have a 90!!!


----------



## CFrye

Hello, Mississippi!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just saw Marty…....on skype.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

This ain't math class Dave. 
Two 45s are still two 45s. 
How's that for Lumberjock common core!?

Welcome to the great state of Mississippi Jim and Candy!


----------



## mojapitt

2 45s still equal significant fire power


----------



## superdav721

yall suck I cant come till Saturday
45+45=90
I can do gazintas to
2 gazinta 4 2 times….....


----------



## bandit571

Snow flurries going on outside the windows…...this is April????

Nasty day out there…..need a Marty weather report…


----------



## CFrye

> yall suck I cant come till Saturday
> 45+45=90
> I can do gazintas to
> 2 gazinta 4 2 times….....
> 
> - Dave


That does suck, Dave. 
What's a gazintas?


----------



## CFrye

> This ain t math class Dave.
> Two 45s are still two 45s.
> How s that for Lumberjock common core!?
> 
> Welcome to the great state of Mississippi Jim and Candy!
> 
> - William


That's the kinda Common Core I can understand!
Thanks, William! Sure is green down here.

Bandit and Sue, you may not want to go home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Safe and sound in Vicksburg


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang- how do I fix that??


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, weather report is sent… I'm blaming you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, are you parked on a hill???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Candy - I went from snow and below freezing to this! Glorious. Mind you I wouldn't want to be here in the summer.
And apparently I'm not in Mississippi, I'm in 'Mizzzippeh'

Off to find a store that sells something refreshing for Sat. You shameful Americans make Smirnoff Ice coolers here with MALT. Tsk tsk tsk, it simply won't do… Off to find some good stuff. I saw a store one exit back.

So Candy - where we going for supper?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Park brake is on.
Marty - I need to get moolah to you for the apron.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, my plan is to send money back to Marty with Sue, along with my last years sign. It and the new one are already in the truck.


----------



## JL7

Safe travels to all…......lot's of cool pics….......

Geney - my grandma-in-law is the only person that ever called me Jeffy (always..)....just saying…..link sent….and thanks for the cool photos Dave…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me fix that for ya…..


----------



## JL7

What is it??


----------



## Doe

*THANK YOU WILLIAM!!!!!* I was so worried it wouldn't arrive in time.

I'm awful crabby. I haven't been sleeping well because I'm too excited. I'm technologically challenged because I have a stupid phone that I can't do plane set-y up-y stuff. Fortunately, I think I'll remember what Gerry looks like after a couple of hours on the plane if I can't sit with him, and I can amuse myself for that long. The airport limo is coming at 3 AM which is a tad early even for me. Grumble, grumble.

Oh, I have the passport ready to go.

I can't wait to see y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's a car.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's a Ford of some sort…......!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, while you're in the U.S., do yourself a favor and pick up a bottle of bourbon. Buffalo Trace is nice, and I think you'll like it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see that *74* isn't driving up a wall!!!

Two 45s set opposite each other equals 0!!!

Snow here yesterday….
Rain here today….
Mother Nature is off her meds….
She has split personalities!!!


----------



## Gene01

Two 45s is about 10 or 20 short of a sock hop.
It's a Ford Fusion. Nice ride.


----------



## cdaniels

two 45's well that's a well set mitre joint!


----------



## superdav721

Gazinta
On beverly hillbillies Jethro would tell how smart he was at math. He cold even do gazintas!
two goes into four two times. {gazinta}


----------



## mojapitt

For Randy

I'm great at multi-tasking-I can waste time, be unproductive, and procrastinate all at once.


----------



## JL7

Gazinta! Funny! I missed that so many years ago, or it's just the CRS….....

Hey Marty…..you got a long night with the drifters rolling in late and the big appointment tomorrow…...don't forget to sleep…... hope you get some good news tomorrow….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Park brake is on.
> Marty - I need to get moolah to you for the apron.
> 
> - Sandra


I'm sending my bill collector from New York…..

Bill, how is 74 suppose to find her car if ya move it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

The drifters are in Indiana, will be here 'bout 9ish. Tomorrow is just a complete physical and bloodwork, the main event starts Monday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have ta remember ta quit eating and drinking soon for my fasting… Yeah Right…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pizza and cold ones will be served at 9ish…..


----------



## JL7

> Pizza and cold ones will be served at 9ish…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That doesn't sound like fasting…....maybe Indiana rules are different….Say hi to the drifters!


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx Sandra and the clan. Hope ya'll…...........I know you will…..............have a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr8 time. I'll get there one o these days, just not any time soon. Tip a few cold one fer me, and I'm good fer givin out hugz.


----------



## rhybeka

we have s-n-o-w on the ground - not even a dusting but it's visible. I am the proud owner of ~48 bf of wormy red oak. /happydance/

I'm also told we have 3/4 of the shed budget money in so start figuring out when to kick this project off! /sigh/ anybody feel like giving me tips on picking out construction lumber?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you need to know bout construction lumber?


----------



## JL7

Roger - it's always GR8 to see you stop by here…...  You should stop by more often….always like your slant on life!

Beka, it snowed here too today and Monday for that matter…....we went from 70 on Sunday to snow on Monday….?? Enjoy the new wormy Oak!

Hoping it's warmer in Mississippi…......


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I m also told we have 3/4 of the shed budget money in so start figuring out when to kick this project off! /sigh/ anybody feel like giving me tips on picking out construction lumber?
> 
> - rhybeka


Straight is better than curved.

Dry is better than damp.

Too long is better than too short.

Cedar smells better, but fir is cheaper.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gfadvm

All you travelers stay safe and give each other a big hug from me. (or a firm handshake as appropriate).


----------



## Kentuk55

How many times does "gazinta" gazinta Bazinga? Bahhhhhhahhhahhhhahhhhhaaaa….....That's some funny stuff Jethro BoDeen…../Dave…......


----------



## rhybeka

> What do you need to know bout construction lumber?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Honestly? I want to convince myself into going to the big box store and picking out every piece I'm going to use - or I know I'm going to get stuck with the most bowed/warped/cupped POS pieces in the pile because that's what they'll give me if I just order it for delivery. Unless I can come up with a better place to get lumber from.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> All you travelers stay safe and give each other a big hug from me. (or a firm handshake as appropriate).
> 
> - gfadvm


I ain't huggin' bandit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The drifters are on I-465 in Indy driving in circles…..


----------



## JL7

Last time I drove that circle there were 20 squads doing a fund raiser…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

They'll stand 1 guy on the overpass with a radar gun and a dozen chase cars waiting on the other side on the ramp…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, find a small town lumberyard. They'll help you pick it out, help you load it, probably have a better price than box store, definitely have better lumber and if you tell them your name they'll call you by it the next time you come in. Try to steer clear of Doug fir for construction lumber. It splits terribly. Pick up each piece and look right down the length like its a gun and discard anything that curves more than about 1/4" in 8'. Twist is not a huge deal within reason, just don't use those pieces where it's critical. if you will be using 4×8 sheeting inside or out you can use precut studs that are shorter to accommodate for bottom plate and top plates. Usually they are more expensive though, so you can buy 8' and cut them to length. Also, remember that any length of lumber is usually about 1/2" longer, except precuts. That's why you pay more for them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, I went ahead and ate my pizza, but I'm not ready to stop drinking yet…..


----------



## JL7

HA…..as long as you stick to your vegetables and fruit now…..like corn and apples…...you're good.


----------



## GaryC

SEE Y'ALL TOMORROW


----------



## JL7

Look out, the crazy Texan is on the loose! Only 305 miles from the mill (tomorrow)......


----------



## GaryC

Hey, don't be squeelin on me


----------



## DonBroussard

We are heading out to the Jamboree around mid-morning tomorrow. Can somebody make sure my shop is secure while we're away?

I was cutting the grass before the trip, and I noticed that we have our first crop of pomegranates growing. This one is only ¾" long, so it'll be a while before they are ready to harvest. (Looks like I didn't pay attention to the iPhone orientation!)










We also have some small bananas growing and they'll be ready to pick later in the summer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just had a really nice meal with Candy, Jim, William and Lisa. Not ONE picture to prove it.

Beka - if you do end up at the big box store, bring gloves with you and go when you have time to sort through the pile. if you're paying those prices, don't take any pieces that are 'good enough'. 
I was a nervous wreck before I started my shed build. Plan out each step, expect the cost to be higher and it to take longer.

I bought my lumber from a smaller hardware store (local version of BORG) They were great to deal with and delivered.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ..... Just had a really nice meal with Candy, Jim, William and Lisa…..
> - Sandra


Since you are alive to tell of it….
Safe to say that Candy didn't cook!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dean, I'm more of a vodka kinda gal. Mixed with something fruity. It can even be pink.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - Nice mexican restaurant. Candy offered to help in the kitchen but they declined.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, another dry time in the old town tonight…..........

0 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!

The way this is going, none of us is going to need a 12-Step program anytime soon….

So, as long as everyone agrees, we're going to grant an exception to the rules, for all Jamboree attendees, for the duration of the festival. They may drink what they please, as they please.


----------



## superdav721

No fair yall done started….
Hey hey LHCB was here!!!!
ROGER!!!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Ohhh, "gazinta"!! Musta been that southern accent that confused me. 
Absolutely no cooking was done by me. AND they were so afraid that I would try, they paid one of the waiters to pour drinks on me as a distraction! I was able to ninja my way clear, however. So there!
It is so good to be here and see William, Lisa and their family and Sandra! Looking forward to seeing the rest…
After supper, William took us on an impromptu tour of the town and river. Worn out puppies, we are. 
Goodnite, Gracie.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit and I arrived safely at Marty's house…the puppy is SO cute…but Gryphon had to put her in her place more than once…

I have more pics than this one, but I swear all I did was cross over the town line where Bandit lives and before the back end of the car cleared the line, the front of the car got slammed with this…(massively large snowflakes…ok…you can't really see it from the pic…but it happened!!)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Seems like the travelers are doing well, hope everyone else is too. Keep posting and don't forget us less fortunate ones that can't make it.

Got most of my cracks filled with epoxy, seems to be working well so far. See what it looks like tomorrow.

We are having a drink too even if jeopardy isn't cooperating


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can somebody make sure my shop is secure while we re away?
> 
> - Don Broussard


I'll go to your homepage and look in on your shop while you're gone…..

Drifters are still asleep, should be waking soon. Cold start this morning at 28°, but should be a clear drive out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drifters are fixin' ta head south, lock up yer rusty tools…..


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, find a small town lumberyard. They ll help you pick it out, help you load it, probably have a better price than box store, definitely have better lumber and if you tell them your name they ll call you by it the next time you come in. Try to steer clear of Doug fir for construction lumber. It splits terribly. Pick up each piece and look right down the length like its a gun and discard anything that curves more than about 1/4" in 8 . Twist is not a huge deal within reason, just don t use those pieces where it s critical. if you will be using 4×8 sheeting inside or out you can use precut studs that are shorter to accommodate for bottom plate and top plates. Usually they are more expensive though, so you can buy 8 and cut them to length. Also, remember that any length of lumber is usually about 1/2" longer, except precuts. That s why you pay more for them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> Beka - if you do end up at the big box store, bring gloves with you and go when you have time to sort through the pile. if you're paying those prices, don't take any pieces that are 'good enough'.
> I was a nervous wreck before I started my shed build. Plan out each step, expect the cost to be higher and it to take longer.
> 
> I bought my lumber from a smaller hardware store (local version of BORG) They were great to deal with and delivered.
> -Sandra


I'm working on finding a smaller store to deal with since I have the flexibility of cash - the trouble is I'm in a big city where there really aren't any small stores. We've got a lot of chains - Lowes, HD, Sutherlands, Menards (far side of town though), Ace Hardware, and DoItBest. Even the 'local' lumber place I looked up is actually a DoItBest by another name. There's another place about 45 min away I'd have to see if they'll deliver. I'm doubtful though being that far. I don't even think we have a Carter Lumber or an 84 lumber close anymore.

Not that I'm of course anywhere near ready… I still have to dig the base, drop gravel, etc. Anybody want to come over and run a skid steer for me in a few weeks?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
All you travelers be careful out there today. 
Watch all the idiots on the road. 
NO! ON the ROAD! Not the mirror.


----------



## superdav721

im going to not sleep tonight FYI


----------



## DIYaholic

G'day gallivanting Nubbers and others,

Yup, Mother Nature is confused….
Snow two days ago….
Rain yesterday….
A mix of both this morning!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks! Not a bad sleep considering. Sometimes I don't sleep when I'm not in my own bed, but was tired enough last night to conk out. Just opened the curtains and it's a glorious day out there. Now I must find COFFEE!!


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey all. I am here….......................wishin I was there… LOL. Ya'll have fun. I know u will.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Roger, do you ever deal with Bagdad lumber down there?


----------



## Kentuk55

Morning Monte. I've bought a few bowl blanks from them about a year ago. I'll be makin some salt n pepper grinders out of em one o these days…lol
They have a nice selection of woods. They are out in the boonies and up on a hill tho, just so ya know. 
If you get near Lawrenceburg, KY, you might want to check this place out. Gary McInturf has nicely kiln dried lumber. Here is his link: http://www.kysawmill.com/.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Roger - I just checked out your shop pictures. VERY nice setup. 
Good morning Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Website looks good Roger. Their elm looks like the same as mine.


----------



## Gene01

Just waiting around to head for Phoenix and the airport. Flight's not til 14:00. 
Got a phone consult scheduled with a doc at 07:30 (about 40 minutes from now). Then I'll meander down the mountain. 
William, will you have a gallon jug for "tips"? We all need to help out. 
Anxious to see y'all.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All, and Jamboree Attendees!

Well, more record-breaking heat today. Should be closer to normal starting tomorrow.

Will be volunteering this morning again at the used bookstore, then will have the weekend to myself! Think I'll finish up some yardwork, then watch The Masters!

Looking forward to photos and videos from the Jamboree, so keep posting 'em!!

Later, gators!


----------



## cdaniels

everybody still truckin?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm ready to toss in the towel and drive to MS! Work took a turn for teh suck today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> everybody still truckin?
> 
> - cdaniels


If you're refering to chasing a bulldog, yes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wunder if bandit is still awake, I had to sick the mad dog on him to shake him off the couch this morning…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, today is "Spring Black Friday"....
Here at The HD.
Maybe they should tell us EXACTLY what is on sale!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I thought our administration was the only one who doesn't communicate with the emploees?


----------



## DIYaholic

Not only that, but the stuff is scattered throughout the store….
Makes it kinda hard to tell the customer "where to go"!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just got back from my shift at the used bookstore-hot outside already…..... At 10pm last night, it was still 77.

So where the heck are all the photos and videos??! If I can't be there in person, I at least want to be there vicariously!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made it to Williams.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I made it to Williams.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great!!

How about some photos and videos!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, I am sure that they are busy with woodworking symposiums.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, when is your Dr appointments?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I am sure that they are busy with woodworking symposiums.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ok, Monte, I'll try and be patient…........!


----------



## superdav721

Yall all suck….........
I wont sleep a wink


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx Sandra. I sure wish I was there to tip a few with ya'll. I'm sippin a bourbon creme on ice to u all's honor..

SuperD: u going??


----------



## rhybeka

I'm drinking a jack n coke and trying to figure out when to have 6 tons of gravel dumped in my driveway. I really suck at planning backwards. Especially when I have to involve mother nature.

My doc appointment was this afternoon. Well - really I saw a PA but eh - close enough. She gave me better pain killers and is running a few blood tests to find out if I have an autoimmune disease causing all of my joint issues. here's hoping something is figured out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, quiet day on the forum today-I guess all the chatty types are at the Jamboree!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Wow a new thread and you guys are already wearing this one out. lol


----------



## rhybeka

LOL - I was at work Dean 

any weigh ins on sliding miter saws? I'm leaning heavily towards the Bosch 10 in sliding but the price tag has me going -O.< ouch.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pictures….
More pictures….
Oh, & video also.
Come on Jamboreenies, get it together!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> LOL - I was at work Dean
> 
> ...
> 
> - rhybeka


No excuse, homegirl…........

By the way, nice to see you drinking some Jack Daniels. It's not bourbon (it's Tennessee whisky, but a close cousin to bourbon.), but close enough to give ya credit!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay - I'm here! Will be posting pictures momentarily!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> any weigh ins on sliding miter saws? I m leaning heavily towards the Bosch 10 in sliding but the price tag has me going -O.< ouch.
> 
> - rhybeka


Whoops, forgot to answer this one….....

Awhile back, Wood Magazine reviewed 10" sliders, but I forget which issue it is. You might check Wood's website, and see which issue it is, then check it out at your local library.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Well, quiet day on the forum today-I guess all the chatty types are at the Jamboree!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Between hiding from customers all day….
Not being able to attend The Magnificent Magnolia Jamboree, has me…. down in the dumps & not very chatty.
That and I'm out of funds for cold ones!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmm - I get Wood Magazine and I'd forgotten about that! Hmmmm I'll have to find out which one it is. I'm sure it's floating around in my hand tool room. Thanks for the reminder, Dean!

*EDIT* Found it! They recommend the the Bosch 4410 and the Makita LS1016L.

Can't say I've really tried the good burbons… even my parents drink Beam and Coke but I really prefer Jack with Coke. not keen on shots since that one time back in the day…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Eddie, staying far away from the 'scary' lathe









William at the lathe, laughing at Eddie. Jim (Mudflap) in the background.









William at the lathe


















Gary and David (Patron)


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I have a 10" sliding CMS….
I then got a 12" NON-slider CMS.
A sliding saw (usually) requires extra (read: wasted) space behind it.
There is not much crosscut capacity lost by going with a 12" non-sliding saw.
10" slider will crosscut around 12-14 inches.
A 12" NON-slider will crosscut around 10".

So, this all begs the question(s)....
How wide will your boards usually be?
How much room do you have for a slider?


----------



## DIYaholic

Thank you, thank you, thank you….
For the GREAT pictures, Sandra!!!

Now then….
Howz aboutz some video???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lisa and Candy\









William and Eddy


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Between hiding from customers all day….
> Not being able to attend The Magnificent Magnolia Jamboree, has me…. down in the dumps & not very chatty.
> That and I m out of funds for cold ones!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I feel ya, brotha!

I would have loved to have gone, but it just isn't in the budget right now. But Sandra said she'd post some photos, so I'm looking forward to that!

If you're out of cold ones, come on over-I've got plenty of bourbon!

And if the Jeopardy! Drinking Game goes our way, I'll be getting into it tonight…...!


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Bill remembered his sign this year!









Wishing all of you were here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thank you, Sandra!!!!!!!


----------



## rhybeka

So glad you guys aren't dripping like we were at Marty's!

Well, the Bosch is out of my range - appears it took a price hike up to $600. I was already gulping at $430. Nope.

Thanks for the input, Randy. Currently, I'm thinking I'll need it for the shed build, primarily. Haven't thought much past that. That includes it cutting 2×8's and the like…I don't think I'll cut much wider than that…though some of my wormy red oak is about 12 in+ wide…. I have a while on that project though. the advantage to going with the 10 inch is I already have 10 in blades. I go with the 12, I also have to buy a decent blade.



> Beka,
> I have a 10" sliding CMS….
> I then got a 12" NON-slider CMS.
> A sliding saw (usually) requires extra (read: wasted) space behind it.
> There is not much crosscut capacity lost by going with a 12" non-sliding saw.
> 10" slider will crosscut around 12-14 inches.
> A 12" NON-slider will crosscut around 10".
> 
> So, this all begs the question(s)....
> How wide will your boards usually be?
> How much room do you have for a slider?
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I have a 10 inch sliding. It takes a bit more room out the back of it, but it's handled everything I need it to do.
Keep checking Craigslist. You can sometimes find relatively new ones that someone bought thinking they'd use it, but never did.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didnt take any pictures today….so i got nothing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ya may want to take a picture of your sign!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Geez Bill!


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra don't have a lot of time to be waiting on it but I have a bit. I just checked and even the brutalized DeWalt sliders are running around $300.


----------



## Momcanfixit

keeping my fingers crossed you find a good one. My first SCMS was a second hand Makita. It worked great and I had it for about 4 years, but the plug needed to be rewired so I sold it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, I did take this one. Mine is the walnut one at the bottom that's too dark to see anything. The important thing is that it's the sign I made for this event.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Beka - how far is this from you??

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5519665946.html


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or this one looks even better…
https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5515443786.html

(I'm at the hotel and have time on my hands….)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Woo hoo!!

0 Ties, 1 suit on Jeopardy! -everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!!

(Under their rule exception, Jamboree attendees get to proceed as they please!)

I'll be enjoying my 2 bourbons!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Or maybe this? Comes with a stand.
https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5526924436.html


----------



## Momcanfixit

okay, I should really go to bed now.


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Thanks for the pics. Now get someone to take some with you included. Y'all have fun and be safe!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll pick up my trailer on Monday Andy. I'm excited about that. I've wanted a trailer for 10 years. You cut anything lately?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, when is your Dr appointments?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Had an appointment today for bloodwork and checkup, see the specialist Monday…..



> I m sippin a bourbon creme on ice to u all s honor..
> 
> - Roger


I'm gonna need more info on this bourbon crème…..



> Come on Jamboreenies, get it together!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I guess it's just not a party without me… eddie, you're gonna hafta carry the weight…..

MIL is getting fluid on her lungs, possibly more surgery coming tomorrow, waiting to hear from the doctor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta try to catch up on some horizontal positioning, Debbie's already in bed…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I've been sawing every day. Both barns are almost full now but the majority of it is not dry enough to sell. I sawed a lot of spalted hackberry and all but one hedge log. There is still a lot of wood on the trailer (mostly elm and hackberry).

Start chemo and radiation on Monday and wanted to get as much done as I could before then as I'm not sure how I'll feel after Monday.

I had a Corona with dinner tonight in y'all's honor.

Nite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty prayer for your MIL , wish ya was here

Andy we miss ya ,

the Magnolia Jamboree is getting started


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## superdav721

im coming cant sleep
...

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like the party has started in MS. Enjoy and keep posting pictures, we like them.

Friday date night is done and back home helping Dean with his minimum two drink rule!!

Going to be a nice day here tomorrow as it was today. Hope the same for everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm can't come.
Need to sleep….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## CFrye

Pictures!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, good to see ya here on the Night Shift!

In honor of the Jamboree Attendees, I'm starting off the Night Shift with a Very Old Barton 6yo Bottled in Bond!


----------



## CFrye

Hey, Roger! Good to see ya!
Andy, glad you are getting the treatments started. Praying for ya, Buddy! 
Bandit, Sue and Griffin arrived!
Marty, thanks for the plane part. I'll get it home and the plane cleaned up and post shavings sooner rather than later. 
Wish you all could be here! 
G'nite.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Great photos, Candy-keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Round 2, here on the Night Shift.

A little Benchmark No. 8 in the Glencairn, a little smooth jazz on Pandora. Enjoying all the Jamboree photos.

Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## cdaniels

beka I have the ryobi you're looking at. had it for years. I would look at something else to be honest, when it starts up it kicks a bit hard, positive stops and fences aren't accurate so be ready to make your own setup for it. it takes up around 42" from back to front so you'll need lots of room!


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ Morning  I fell asleep last night :\ sorry. Glad Sue/Bandit/Marty/Gryph made it 

Was awake so I just got up. We leave to drop the dogs off at daycare for the weekend about 8:30 so had to be up early anyway. Going to make a frittata for breakfast.

Weather seems to be taking a turn for the 'worse'. Wind sounds like it's picked up. No snow on the ground though. Hm.


----------



## rhybeka

trying to decide if I can be ok with a single bevel miter saw rather than a dual bevel. My current saw is a single bevel, and its not like I do much moulding…yet.


----------



## rhybeka

Guess I'm the first one up  think I've settled on the Rigid 10 in slider. I can get that and a spare blade for less than my previous choice. Will sit on it a bit though and keep my eyes peeled. Off to shower and start this fritatta.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
I have plenty of photos to post when I get time, which will be after the weekend. 
.
In the meantime, as you attendees rise and shine, I'm at Shipleys picking up donuts for anyone that wants some.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mmmmm…... d ~ o ~ n ~ u ~ t ~ s….


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmmm… I'll take two, William!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Coffee has been consumed.
One eye is partially open….
Stomach is growling.
Need to find sustenance, on my way to work.
Who'd a thunk it….
Hiding from customers is a calorie burning exercise!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Do-nuts!! How did you know??? Although I'm still recovering from the country gravy at Cracker Barrel. Whoever thought of putting cream in gravy was a brilliant sadist…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Slow moving this morning. The people in the room next to me carried on into the wee hours of the morning.
(No, they weren't Jamboree attendees)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yes, and what I had heard is completely true! James and Lisa's sons are fine, polite young men. It was a pleasure chatting with James Jr. at dinner.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for the pics Sandra and anyone else who takes any. Looks like a really gr8 time.

"signs, signs, every where there's signs"...............




Marty: https://www.buffalotracedistillery.com/brands/bourbon-cream

Ya'll party hardy. Don't break any hips. lol


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Roger, I'll hafta check it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm havin' raspberry sweet rolls and coffee with y'all…..


----------



## Kentuk55

You're welcome Marty. It's not available everywhere. But, they have plenty at the distillery. They have a nice tour.


----------



## MadJester

Ok…Thursday morning…



















And Friday…


----------



## Kentuk55

Yea!! Thnx for the ride MadJ.


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the great pics y'all. ALMOST like being there. Carry on….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found out the I-69 project thru Indiana will not be takin' my house according ta the latest maps, I'll hafta find someone else ta buy it when the time comes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

When's them pork roasts gonna be done, I'm hungry…..


----------



## JL7

Great pics everyone - enjoy the day!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Jeff - it's unconfirmed, but I think I was the first user of the JL7 loo… (aka crapper)

Just had breakfast with Doe, her hubby Gerry, Bill, Gary and Gene at Shoney's. Also saw Don and Nanette this morning.

Had to have some fruit and vegetables this morning to try to counteract biscuits, gravy and fried bread with sugar. 
Actually had some grits that I liked this morning! Must have been all the butter.

Off to William's shortly.

Pictures to follow this evening. I need to yack a bit less and take more pictures.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Sure like all the pictures and updates from the jamboree. From here it sure looks likes William and Lisa are over the top hosts. Wish we were there in person!!!

Keep on keeping on we will be along for the ride.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All, and Jamboree Attendees!

Finally cooled off a bit here-only forecast to be 10 degrees above normal today…........

Really been enjoying all the photos-and you're right, Sandra-less talk, more rock!

Looks like everyone is having fun at the Jamboree! Would love to be there with you guys! That fire pit looks nice, and I can see you guys sitting around that thing tonight, celebrating Saturday Night Open Bar!

Gotta get some more yardwork done this morning, then some housework, then watch The Masters.

Have a great day, Everyone!


----------



## boxcarmarty

MIL Update: Doctors think they can drain the fluids on her lungs today with a needle and surgery won't be needed. If things continue to go well, she could be released to the rehab center in as early as a week. Thank God for more good news…..


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome news Marty.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Marty's MIL! /happydance/


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sure looks like everyone's having alot of fun down in MS, I'd never be able to go that far south, I wouldn't go back to OH. This is what I woke up to this morning, really makes me long for the hot, super humid summers of NC when I was young. Marty, glad to hear your MIL is continuing to improve, I know at times it can be tough. My wife's grandfather was recently in the hospital and things looked pretty grim there for a while, then he started to get better and was released a few days later.


----------



## DIYaholic

FANTASTIC news, Marty.
Here's for more great news to follow!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty….really great news!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that's great news and to all the jamboree attendees you all deserve a big "you suck" since I couldn't make it.
Although I did get a cutting board sanded, I hate sanding. Here's a unfinished pic.


----------



## DIYaholic

Can a Mag-Jam Reveler please have a cold one for me???


----------



## DIYaholic

Did SuperDave reserve a table….
For a nap???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Can a Mag-Jam Reveler please have a cold one for me???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I'll have a bourbon for ya tonight-does that count?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Enjoyed talking and visiting with y'all, sorry this mic wasn't working properly. I'll hafta mess with the settings some more, or get an external mic for this. MIL is finished with her fluid extraction and doin' well. I ran down to McDonalds and got her some ice cream…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Can a Mag-Jam Reveler please have a cold one for me???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Randy, I ll have a bourbon for ya tonight-does that count?!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Ummmm….. *NO!!!*
But thanks for trying!!!

Marty,
Glad to here that MIL is doing so well!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*Attention All Mag-Jam Attendies*

*Please be sure to get a picture of a toast to Rex!!!*

If someone can call or text an attendee, that would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## MadJester

The toast to Rex…


----------



## DIYaholic

Thank you!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Thanks so much for the "Dick Tracey" phone call earlier.

Having some vision/dizziness issues tonight so bye for now.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's Saturday Night Open Bar!

The Bar is open!!

Cheers to everyone at the Jamboree-we hope you're all having fun tonight! We sure will be!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's Lucas???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, get some rest and don't push yourself, we'll be here tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's the nominees for next year???

Bill has two years experience now… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

BTW, We're home now, MIL continues to do better. Lookin' forward to gettin' her out of the hospital and into rehab which is a lot closer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Henry and I toast to Rex and my fellow Jamboreeners…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> BTW, We re home now, MIL continues to do better. Lookin forward to gettin her out of the hospital and into rehab which is a lot closer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's great news, Marty!


----------



## JL7

Basil and I toast to Rex and me fellow Jamboreeners…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um Jeff, Did you check with Rex to see if Basil's is a respectable drink???


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Basil and I toast to Rex and me fellow Jamboreeners…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


Now that's a fine bottle of bourbon! I hope you guys are going to put a dent in that beauty tonight!


----------



## JL7

Marty - I don't think the Henry's or the Basil's would get the nod from Rex, I think he was pretty much Irish creme in the coffee…....

Just one tonight Dean, for an old friend.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Marty - I don t think the Henry s or the Basil s would get the nod from Rex, I think he was pretty much Irish creme in the coffee…....
> 
> Just one tonight Dean, for an old friend.
> 
> - JL7


Sounds good.

I never met Rex, but Basil's is a very good bourbon, and will make a nice toast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty - I don t think the Henry s or the Basil s would get the nod from Rex,
> 
> - JL7


That's why I'm drinkin' a Henry's, the Big Guy wouldn't expect anything else from me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I had a great time, got some great stuff, great food. Thanks very much to the gracious hosts, William and Lisa.
For some the party will go on here, but I have to get home for tomorrow evening soccer practice. I will run it by cindy to see if she thinks it's a good idea.


----------



## superdav721

Home now cooking video… give me a few days!

Great news Marty!!!

dick tracy phone calll RITFLMAO


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!! we're waiting impatiently…..


----------



## GaryC

I gotta say one thing about the prize table. Bandit really did a great job putting that tool box together. It was a real hit. Just going to be interesting now to see if it gets safely smuggled across the border…


----------



## boxcarmarty

With the Magnolia Jamboree wrapping up, let's take a peek forward into 2017. We have a possibility of visiting the grounds of Billville MO, pending approval from Cindy. I will also offer up, at the *bottom* of the list, my new property at the end of a cow path in beautiful Brown county IN. I want someone else to have the opportunity of hosting the event that hasn't done it yet. Mine would be more of a hand tool event, due to Martysville WoodShack and Museum not being available down there. Hope to hear from some other possible locations as well…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning All, and Jamboree Attendees!

Been a busy morning, already!

Marty, is the Dropbox available to all of us? Is registration required?

Hope the Jamboree Attendees have safe travels back home, and that Sandra can smuggle her new tool box across the border!

Not much else on tap for today. Gonna watch the final round of The Masters, and just kinda chill out this afternoon!

Later, gators!


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok , im going to stick my nose in where it doesnt belong.

I have a pretty large shop, and if its woodworking , its probably here. I am located in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia. If this group would like to come here, you would be more than welcome and we have plenty of space and accommodations . Just saying , and I will assure you , you wont get "hongry". 
Just an unsolicited offer.


----------



## superdav721

Holy cow an invite from the master woodworker himself….....
WOW


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, first of all, you always belong here. Second of all, I will be the first one there if it's at your shop.


----------



## devann

Lot's of nice pictures. Hope I went back far enough, I don't get to LJs as much as I would like to anymore. I pop in and look at this tread and I'm 35,000 comments behind.

Congratulations to the tool box winner & maker, that was nice.

That's a good looking bunch wearing your new shop aprons.

*Marty*, I may have to take you up on the apron offer. My mother ask me one day what she should get one of my brothers for is birthday. I told her she should make a shop apron. I had my motives, you see his birthday is exactly a month before mine. She even used me for her manikin and my ideas for pockets & such. Well it's been a few years now…......

Well I promised I'd post two projects and I've only done one so far. Me and this PC not getting along to good today. Y'all have great day, what's left of it.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## cdaniels

yeti I know your pain, I live in the tip of the upper peninsula of michigan and we still have 4-5' of snow, snow coming down as we speak actually.

Looks like you're all having a good ol' time at the jamboree, glad to see it. I thought you guys knew better than to let sue use power tools though…
Great job on the signs and congrats on the tooldbox sandra. 
William sure knows how to throw a get together judgin by the looks of that food!
I'd throw my name in there for next year but I don't even have a garage lol, give it a couple years and i'll be able to throw my hat in the ring.

Got a big 2' oak chunk 18" diameter from a logging site, end cut. got 12 8"-10" bowl blanks plus another 4" thick slab out of it! tried my coring system for the first time on one of the blanks and success!!! I was really excited. turned the bowl, shut it down for the night and in the morning the bowl was covered in mold…...

That whole being sick thing that I thought was from not wearing my mask turned out to be a sinus infection and bronchitis- wife made me go in and get seen. doc scolded me for waiting so long, I'm pretty sure she has the hots for me.

wife headed to marquette today for a day of shopping with her mother, she also picked me up a 75lb cherry burl while she was up there!

Wait an invite from Mr. Neil himself, would we have to leave?


----------



## CharlesNeil

first of all guys , there are no masters here or Sirs, my friends call me Neil , feel free .

I will be and more than willing to share anything i know, and do whatever you guys want, we would have alot of fun. , maybe we could take a day and do some finish spraying and whatever, Im game , and NO you dont have to leave .

Yall,s call

I put my "drawls"on just like every one else, one leg at a time, sitting on the side of the bed, "cept" sometime's I dont wanna stand up "

I like teaching and making friends, the rest is irrelevant, I dont care for the celebrity thing, Im just like you.


----------



## superdav721

yep were all getting older…
They gave me an anvil. I loaded it in my truck. That was yesterday. Im still hurting today…...
Anvil still in truck. will be there a little while….


----------



## superdav721

Trucks unloaded…..
nap time


----------



## CharlesNeil

Dave , 
Whoever said old age was our golden years, ..............Lied.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Neil place sounds good to me ,im gain for where ever ,my place is open as well, but i know it hard on the ones that have to travel a great distance and still working to get the time ,

William thank you very much it was a great time and you and Lisa were great host and the food well it was all five star , and the friendships were great ,i wear the badge of the Magnolia Jamboree proudly and represents great memories and great wood working family i have in my life thanks to all


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles sounds like a good time to me  - though I can't promise I wouldn't forget and call you sir - I was just raised properly 

Safe travels to everyone coming home today! Sandra- good luck getting those tools through customs  @Bandit - feeling a bit light?

Got a bit of a kick in the pants yesterday. Was checking on the doors I had picked out for my shed to find out either I'd put down the wrong name or the wrong price on my spreadsheet. I had $540 down and the door I was seeing with the same name was $600+ Thought i was going to have to 'downgrade' to an inswing door to save money. Was talking with the SO and she reminded me of one other place locally that does doors- still $600. checked CL on a whim and found http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/5531512642.html I think it'll work - and it's an outswing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is the Dropbox available to all of us? Is registration required?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Dean, give Jeff a PM so he can fix ya up…..



> ok , im going to stick my nose in where it doesnt belong.
> 
> I have a pretty large shop, and if its woodworking , its probably here. I am located in the Shenandoah Valley of Virginia. If this group would like to come here, you would be more than welcome and we have plenty of space and accommodations . Just saying , and I will assure you , you wont get "hongry".
> Just an unsolicited offer.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ok, I'll try to refrain from calling you Sir or Master, or even breaking a nervous sweat in your presence. I will say it would be an honor to put you on the list for 2017 and I know you would have a lot of wisdom to offer all of us. Thank you Charles…..



> *Marty*, I may have to take you up on the apron offer.
> 
> - devann


Hey Darrell, don't make yourself such a stranger. I'll shoot ya a PM on the apron details…..



> doc scolded me for waiting so long, I m pretty sure she has the hots for me.
> 
> - cdaniels


That would be my story too


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty - are there still any patches available? Hmmmm


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty loved the aprons ,just a few of them


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, if we come to your place, is it OK if I come early? Maybe a couple weeks? I will bring wood and sit quietly in the corner and watch.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the kids as well were having a great time as well ,super dave s work bench was a big hit ,it was good seeing the youngster taking such a big interest in the wood working craft


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit returns home with a couple Cajuns pups one for him and one for his grandson


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made it home just now, just under 8 hours. I thought I would get a picture of my haul from the jamboree. Thanks to Jeff, Marty, Sue, Gene, William, Sandra, Jim and Candy. I'm not sure where the little lane came from, but thanks to whomever donated that to the free table. Sean wanted to be in the picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty - are there still any patches available? Hmmmm
> 
> - rhybeka


All patches are available, just let me know what you want…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pictures guys. I'm pretty sure I did look over and see that Gene, Gary and Jim were napping. I think an eastern area location would be a good idea. Also, the nearest hotel to my house is 30 minutes away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost forgot this. Thanks to Eddie and David.


----------



## GaryC

See that smile on Bandit's face. He knew he didn't have to worry about Randy getting his Mountain Dew


----------



## GaryC

One of the few times Jim was still. He was always up and dancing around


----------



## GaryC

Lisa waiting to get a picture of Sandra coming outa Jeff's place










Sandra sneeking outa Jeff's place


----------



## GaryC

Let me introduce this guy. His name is Gene. NOT Gary…GENE


----------



## GaryC

His excitement was never abated. Other things were… just ask Doe.


----------



## GaryC

Trying to figure out how many donuts she ate.


----------



## GaryC

wow….look who I found


----------



## GaryC

I have to add my compliments to William and Lisa. What a great host and hostess. They did a terrific job. I just couldn't get William to share his apple juice with me. Marty was much more forthcoming with his corn juice


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh doggy! 
Loved the pictures. Gary you made me laugh out loud. For the record, I ate TWO donuts and had two drinks. Not at the same time, that would be wrong.

William and Lisa were fantastic hosts. I really enjoyed chatting with their boys. They are very polite young men. I may change my name to Miz Saundra.

Will be back online in an hour or so trying to do the drop box thing.

Re the toolbox - Come heck or high water it's coming home with me. Thankfully I brought a half empty suitcase that I can check. That means anything with a blade goes in there. Whatever doesn't have to be checked stays in the toolbox which becomes my carry-on. All perfectly legal. Now when I get to Canadian customs, that should be interesting…

There was something else, but I've forgotten.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene that was funny got a good laugh out of that i mean Gary


----------



## patron

would like to add my thanks to william and lisa too

wonderful people and hosts
and the boys were a joy - so polite

got to see some 'old friends' again
(especially the gary - gene twins)
and of course my 'buddy' don
(he's auditioning for calvin klien commercials now)

and meet some i didn't know

God bless all

thanks for the memories

have a safe and better year


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great smile David!


----------



## DIYaholic

I have a two day reprieve of "hiding from customers"....

I should(?) get my vehicle back tomorrow….
That's surely gonna cut into my "beer budget"!!!

More wonderful pictures for us to enjoy.
Thanks Gene, err Gary, err Geneary(?).


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I loaded what pictures I had. Jeff?


----------



## Momcanfixit

And here are the contents of my new toolbox:


----------



## Momcanfixit

Regarding 2017 - As always, I am a full fledged hockey Mom from November until mid-March. It's extremely challenging for me to be out of town during the season. The more notice I have as to the date/location the better chance I can attend.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anybody have patience to pm me dropbox details?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy miss ya there ,it was a fun time

Jeff let know if you got the pics ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this is Gary ,a cleaver gift made by Jim mudflap









this is Gene , he was on lock down , a large wooden lock made by William


----------



## cdaniels

hey beka I never saw any of that wormy oak you kept talking about. pictures or it didn't happen!

well one of my hard maple dishes are scheduled for display at 4 different galleries. apparently word travels fast around here because I keep getting calls about some of my pieces. have burl suppliers calling me up too which is nice.

have at least 2 dozen pieces to post as projects, just finished one that I posted cuz I really liked it.

I'd like to do a couple of vases out of spalted hackberry so figured i'd ask on here first. anybody want to sell me a couple boxes worth before I hit up ebay? looking for pieces around 6"-10" diameter and around 12" long. Obviously i'll pay for the wood and the shipping if anyone wants to sell me some. want to do some large vases out of them.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, thanks again for the fabulous shop sign and magnolia jamboree magnet.
> 
> - Sandra





> Thanks to Jeff, Marty, Sue, Gene, William, Sandra, Jim and Candy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You got it! Glad you enjoyed…...........

Many more cool pics today - thanks…....and that's some funny stuff Gene!

*74* - I sent you a link in your email a week or two ago - search your inbox for woodward …... it's the same login you would have used last year. PM or email me it's not working….....


----------



## rhybeka

@CD yeah yeah - I have to go back out and get pics.  Appears the SO is in for CN's place since it's about half way to Outer Banks  
/sneezes/

Now I have two gates to build.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff let know if you got the pics ?
> - eddie


Eddie - no pics in the Dropbox yet, except for Bill….thanks Bill. And the the pre-show pics that William and I threw in there…..


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey Neil: Is there any camgrounds in yer neck o the woods?? Thnx in advance.

I'd like to get more details on this "Magnolia Fest" or whatever it is or 2017. Not sure if I'd make it, but, there's always a possibility.


----------



## JL7

Also - the reason we do the DropBox is so we can get the full sized pics for doing videos and stuff later…..when you post pics on LJ's it scales them down. So you should do both!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Re the toolbox - Come heck or high water it s coming home with me. Now when I get to Canadian customs, that should be interesting…
> 
> - Sandra


If it comes down to it, you could ship it to Matt in Maine and drive down to pick it up there…..



> this is Gary ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is Gene ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


From here on out, Gary has to wear the pink shirt so we can tell him apart from his brother…..



> well one of my hard maple dishes are scheduled for display at 4 different galleries. apparently word travels fast around here because I keep getting calls about some of my pieces.
> 
> - cdaniels


Do we have a new Sir in the house???


----------



## boxcarmarty

'Lil touch and go today with MIL's pain levels, but I think they are getting her meds back under control…..


----------



## gfadvm

I really enjoyed all the pics. Thank you all for posting them. Still having vision problems so I'm signing off.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Lil touch and go today with MIL s pain levels, but I think they are getting her meds back under control…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Have you gotten YOUR meds under control???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Have you gotten YOUR meds under control???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I take a shot whether I need it or not…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, this helped me.
https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/84


----------



## DIYaholic

With the completion of The Magnolia Jamboree….
And this weekend coming to a close….
I have work to do, but I could use y'alls help.

I have (been) volunteered to immortalize The Magnolia Jamboree via a slide show.
It would help me if I could get some input, from attendees (& absentees alike).
It would help if I knew what your favorite pictures are….
& perhaps names of the Non-Nubberoonies.
What music could possibly be included in a sound track….
That would complement the tone of the Jamboree.
Marty has given me a good head start on some music, but….

Feel free to PM with any input….
Thanks, in advance for your help.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's a song for you Randy


----------



## stan3443

Beca those doors are just storm doors don't offer much security probly not what you want


----------



## Momcanfixit

Randy - pm sent

Some photos have been uploaded to Drop box, more coming


----------



## DonBroussard

Big shout out to William and Lisa for their hospitality. I don't think I heard "Bless your heart" one single time. Their son JC made Nannette a little fish with stand out of hand tools. He sure looked like he was enjoying the galootness. I missed last year's event in Martysville but I'm glad we were able to attend this year's event. I look forward to the next one too. It sounds like there are several solid hosting offers and a few pending for next year's event.

Like Bill, I came home with some goodies. Thanks to all who donated stuff. Special thank you to Jeff for the porta potty, the shop signs and the event magnets, to Bandit for making and furnishing the tool box and for the plane rehab demonstration, to Dave for the sharpening demonstration, and to Verticalscope Inc for their support of the LJ get-togethers.

The shop aprons were very well done and look and feel great (except that when you put it on over shorts, it feels very much like a kilt.). Thanks to Marty for coordinating the aprons.

It was good to talk to Andy and Marty on Saturday.

Got home from the Jamboree in time for Charlee's 2nd birthday party. A good time was had by all, but not nearly as much fun as the Jamboree.


----------



## mojapitt

My vote is a minor one since I have failed to attend an event yet. That being said, my wife would love to host ya'll anytime. But my personal vote would be to go to Shenandoah Valley with Charles. Maybe here after that.


----------



## DIYaholic

I too am in favor of allowing Sir Charles Neil, err Neil to host next year.
I am however…. calling dibs on the quest suite.
I'm pretty sure that is just the pile of sawdust in the corner though!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I am guilty of not following very close what door you are looking for. But this is what I am putting in my she'd for $100 at Menards.

Commander® CP-1 Primed Steel Flush Prehung Ext. Door at Menards https://www.menards.com/main/p-1444448368263.htm


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in favor of moving the event east to make it easier for some of the eastern area folks to attend. I may not attend, but it's been relatively close to me a few years in a row. I'd love to go to SD. I wouldn't be able to get Cindy to go there, but I would be fine with it.


----------



## superdav721

Lets all go play In Charles shop.
I get William there.

Wheres my skillet,..,.,.


----------



## GaryC

Dave, I'll help you with William. We'll get him to smoke some funny stuff, then load him up and take off


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Glad you enjoyed the Mag-Jam….
Sorry that I missed a chance to meet you.


----------



## DIYaholic

Actually, I'm sorry I missed a chance to meet all y'all….
That and seeing others again!!!


----------



## CFrye

Howdy Nubbers!
What a fantastic weekend! Loading images to Dropbox as I type (I hope) and will get them in appropriate locations, hopefully, tomorrow at the latest. Jim and I have been adopted by the Day clan and are now PawPaw Jim and MawMaw Candy! We are so very honored!
Thanks to all who made the weekend happen. We were discussing the FaceTime chats today and we're kicking ourselves for not contacting more of you that couldn't attend. We'll have to coordinate better next year, our sincerest apologies. 
Will post pics of our respective hauls after we get home. Stoked that we are bringing home: 74-made clothes pins, SuperDave-made marking knives (yes, that's plural, we each got one in the drawing!), William-made pen*s*, planes, socks, turning kits, lumber,...breathe…
Pictures from today…
















74 found a Canadian crew member listed on the Cairo (steam powered iron clad Civil war ship).


----------



## mojapitt

Question for everyone. We are finally attempting to open a showroom in my mother's old craft shop. Around Mothers day weekend. Is that a good weekend for an opening or should I wait a week? Waaaaaaaaaaay too many things to think about right now.


----------



## CFrye

The man in the red shirt (thankfully this was not a Star Trek episode) and the camera is Gerry (Mr. Doe). 
The last three pics are a sandwich of buggy persimmon around walnut that I had brought with me and William turned in to a pen this evening. I forgot to take before pics so you have to use your imagination a bit from the cut off. Second pic is after turning and sanding and the third pic is after one application of CA glue finish. Thank you, William for the demonstration!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I can't say either way….

However, many new ventures do a "soft" opening….
Then a week or two later do an official "Grand Opening"!!!


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that is so exciting! Is the *Grand Opening* going to be the same time? I don't know if a holiday weekend would be good or not. 
Wherever the next get together is, we plan on attending! Thank you to all those offering!
Edit: yeah, what Randy said!


----------



## DIYaholic

I've got a terabyte of images to peruse tomorrow….
along with a symphony of songs to sample….
That and I need my beauty sleep!!!

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## superdav721

Randy one day my friend we will


----------



## GaryC

Dave, if we go to Va… are ya gonna ride your bike?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great pictures, glad to be able to be included even when we couldn't attend. Some year we will make it. Looks like a beautiful place that William has and it is hard to beat southern hospitality. Would love to meet you folks in person. At least now we can put some more faces to the names, even Gary and Gene. Waiting patiently for the Randy production.

Not much here, spent all day working on my coffee table build for my daughter. Hope for pictures soon.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm up for Charles Neill's place! Nanette and Don also offered, but they're still finishing up their house and moving if I'm not mistaken. What say you Don?

Monte - does the shop get a lot of traffic past it? It would be good for Mother's Day around here if it offered last minute gift possibilities or some appeal for the mothers to go in (free flower or coffee). If not, I'd wait.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Through security, no problem. Next challenge will be Canadian customs.
So you were where?
Doing what?
And how much is that worth?

It's worth a million to me, despite the fact that the cabby declared that it was 'cute'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, it's morning.


----------



## GaryC

Um…....


----------



## GaryC

Bill, this is what I mentioned


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Gary. I will not be carving that.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

I know the first thing that I need to accomplish today….
Brew an extra large pot of coffee….
That and consume said coffee!!!


----------



## mojapitt

This is the humble shop of Charles Neil. Plenty of room for Randy and Roger to sleep.


----------



## DIYaholic

Maybe I'll get to sleep in the trailer….


----------



## superdav721

Gary sadly no. I would love to. what a ride…...

Movie is cooking…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I ve got a terabyte of images to peruse tomorrow….
> along with a symphony of songs to sample….
> That and I need my beauty sleep!!!
> 
> NYTOL,
> ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~
> 
> - DIYaholic


Whoa there. 
I've still got some cleaning around here to do and straightening. And carrying back of one "Jeff's house". 
Today or tomorrow though I will upload the several hundred photos that Lisa and I took. 
.
Morning all!
Jim and Candy just left. 
I want to know when each and every one of ya'll make it home safe and sound so I can finally stop worrying.


----------



## CharlesNeil

yes Roger there are several campgrounds in the area , but we could find a place here as well. RV or Tent . We have water and Elect and even sewer access for an RV if needed.

The shop has 3 bathrooms and a small kitchen, and the center area behind the Awning is about 600sqft and its Ac and all. We set it up for a class room, so Food and beverages can be inside if need be. We have a large grill and several refrigerators, and can hook up a stove as well.

There are all the motels and hotels with in 10 to 15 min, as well as all the restaurants. We have 2 motels that are about 10 min and 25 min away that are clean and decent, for under 50.00 a night.

Yes Monte, come on and bring some BKP, would enjoy it.

We want to work around James Madison University events, when they have something all the hotel rates double if you can find one with in 50 miles. Even motel 6 doubles the rates and turn the light out .

Late may thru July are the best time, when all the college kids are gone, rates drop substantially as well, if that works , July it can get a bit warm, but the shop stays pretty nice .

We can set up a tent out side , and have a fire pit if desired, or we can just open all the overhead doors and pretend.

Extremely pet friendly as well .. We are pretty laid back .

We are located in Harrisonburg Va, about 2 miles off I 81 , very easy to find .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds great Charles. I have a fifth wheel camper that I might bring.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
No real rush….
I have to give time for everyone to get home & settled in. 
I know Eddie has pictures, along with a few other folks.
That and waiting gives me procrastination rationalization !!!



> Extremely pet friendly as well .. We are pretty laid back .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Sooo, what you are really saying is….
Marty is welcome!!!


----------



## GaryC

Bill, I thought you were the one that posted it in the first place. Must have gotten my wires crossed

OK* SANDY*....I'm really hurt that you forgot Texas and just listed it as other places….

William, sorry you have to return Jeff's place. I thought they delivered and picked up. Hope it doesn't spill…..

Sandra, let us know how much the bail is. We'll all chip in

As I remember…. there is a website that allows multiple locations to connect at once. It's something like "Go to Meeting" That might be a way to contact everyone that couldn't attend….all at one time Maybe one of the tech types would know about it


----------



## CharlesNeil

DIYaholic , Of course, but we do reserve the right to require leashes ,LOL


----------



## GaryC

Charles, you know you'll have "Miss Canada" coming down. She requires lots of donuts and country gravy


----------



## DIYaholic

FYI….

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrisonburg,_Virginia

http://www.visitharrisonburgva.com/

http://www.mapquest.com/us/va/harrisonburg-358033670


----------



## CharlesNeil

hey this is biscuits and gravy country as well as Doughnuts, we will keep her supplied .. My idea of fine dining is "waffle house" , does she want sausage or Chipped beef, or both

Believe me , you will eat well .. T-bones and eggs, BBQ pork and ribs, and whatever else you want, BBQ chicken perhaps.

AND of course GRITS


----------



## firefighterontheside

You know what Gary. I did post that. Somebody sent the picture to me on Facebook and then Jeff sent me a picture of the carvings he made, so I posted it. I had a case of CRS, but now it's coming back to me.

Uh-oh, he called her Sandy. Good thing she is 2000 miles away.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Gary - I couldn't remember if you got some clothespins or not, didn't want to make you pout!

Charles, it sounds great - count me in. Late May works great for me. My arteries may not have recovered by then. Whoever thought of putting cream in gravy is evil!


----------



## GaryC

Bacon, Charles…..Bacon. This is a hog fat lovin group

Bill, you're far too young for CRS. That's the category I'm in with….. oh… that other old guy. Can't remember his name. You know, the one that lives in Arizona…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

My CRS is only temporary….
Trailer go getting trip is being delayed by too much rain. Hopefully in a few hours it will let up.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gary how about fresh sliced slab, how about some pork belly … This is farm country .. Good eatin.


----------



## gfadvm

More great pics! Thanks

First chemo treatment yesterday was unremarkable. Start radiation today. Still have vision problems but managing OK.

Those who are traveling, be safe.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gary,
Re: jeff's place:
They would deliver and pick up. My boys can load it and unload it today, and it saves us about $50 if we pick up and drop off ourselves. 
It's actually light and easy to move. The size just makes it a little cumbersome to move.


----------



## superdav721

William I know whats in that thing. Dont spill it or there will be blue smurfs running around.


----------



## superdav721

I hope it all goes well Andy.
And Andy I am putting you on youtube…

bwaaaaahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## cdaniels

That is def one thing I miss about being stationed in Louisiana, the food. and when it's hot the shorts get shorter!


----------



## GaryC

Charles, sounds laripin. Droolin already
I second Dave's comment. Honey bucket duty in the Army was a real punishment

Andy, does it by any chance help to cover one eye?


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
I (we all, really) am pulling for you.
Hope all goes well and after effects are minimal!!!



> That is def one thing I miss about being stationed in Louisiana, the food. and when it s hot the shorts get shorter!
> 
> - cdaniels


Hmmm….. CD in "Daisy Dukes".... yeah, that's an image!!!


----------



## GaryC

That's one evil laugh


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I was raised on a dairy farm. EVERYTHING needs cream in/on it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Photos are uploading to Dropbox. 
Last I looked there was over 300 loading. 
Jeff, delete any that you don't want. All these were taken this weekend. After trying to figure out how to pick and choose what people may like to see, I figured best to upload them all and let ya'll decide what you want.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Houston, we have a problem. 
.
Just came back to my computer and every photo had error reports. 
The Dropbox account that Jeff set up is full. 
I am going to text him and find out what he wants to do.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff says he upgraded the account so it can't be full. He is at work right now though. 
I'm trying again. I will let ya'll know when I have them all uploaded.


----------



## cdaniels

Having a conundrum. Want to use this burl but not sure if I should do bowl or vase. About 7" diameter and 10" tall, burl wraps 3/4 of the way around.


----------



## DIYaholic

It looks like a vase to me….
Then again, I've never turned a vase… or a burl!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Marty? I think his Dr appointment was today.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks vase from here CD.


----------



## superdav721

Jeff delete the videos I put up there. Look in the 2013 folder


----------



## superdav721

video is up post is made. 
http://chiselandforge.com/general/magnolia-jamboree/


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte thanks for the link, but I'm looking for french/double doors. The set I found is mostly glass, but brand new these doors are $600+ for the outswing version. The inswing version starts about $430. I'm not so much worried about security as this sheds going in my enclosed backyard, but I'll be thinking on it for vacations and all that.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-The rehab house is just about complete, except for crown molding, a ceiling installation, and a door construction and hanging. We would be happy to host the LJ group in some future year, but my sense is that it's not fair to have the event in the south in consecutive years. Maybe we can offer to host in 2018. I don't want to be responsible for bringing up the whole North vs South thing again.


----------



## superdav721

lets do it in Hawwwwiiiieee


----------



## superdav721

I cleared some space in drop box


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Dave, I've got over 1gig of pictures. 
I will try to get with Jeff tonight. 
In the meantime…...
They are uploading as we speak into a Dropbox account I just opened just for uploading these photos. If someone thinks they can snatch them from there and get them onto Jeff's where they belong, PLEASE PM me for the login info and help me out here.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

So much stuff that I am simply flabbergasted!








I would be remiss if I failed to mention Don's flea market at the event. 
For $140 I bought a complete, in box, Stanley 45 (my dream that I thought I would never own) and three partial but usable 45s. 
I am still drooling as I set them out on my workbench. 
Thank you don. I promise you they will be users, not wall hangers.


----------



## DIYaholic

Willaim,
Nice party favors, dude!!!


----------



## rhybeka

wow, William! Rock on!


----------



## superdav721

William gots the stuff


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I wish I knew you wanted a double hung French door we just had to swap out the one in our other house due to it not passing inspection. We had to put in a sliding door. The French door was not what should have been installed where it was. It as a slab house with the back patio poured at the same height as the slab and the door needed to be installed a couple of inches higher then the patio and foundation. I also didn't like the way it was designed to seal out the elements. If I would have known you could have had it.

And now off to physical therapy so the migraine that I've had for 8 days can be like Spinal Tap and cranked up to 11.


----------



## superdav721

William theres a pill at the drug store for Flabbergas


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

What about flubbertwisted? Or doobaflitchered?


----------



## superdav721

ummmmm
they gots a salve fer that


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i tried to load the pics hadnt had any luck will try later , im Flabbergased

im with Don my place is open, Charles Neils place looks to be a good spot


----------



## GaryC

Dave, Eddie, William… y'all better have a look at the weather. The stuff we are having now is headed to you


----------



## GaryC

This just happened in Ed Dorado, Ar. They had a tornado too. Church was hit by lightening


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

HEAR YE! HEAR YE!
Now dadnabbit, I have something to say!
.
That got everyone's attention span?
.
For a month or two leading up to this event I was stressed out right up till the point the first guests arrived. I worried about handling this event financially, physically, mentally. I wanted to do it for my friends here, but there were times I wondered if it was worth the headache I was putting myself through. 
Well here are my thought now. 
After everything was said and done, I have just about crashed physically. I have no clue how I made it through without someone having to pick me up and carry me in the house. 
All joking aside though, I would do it again in a New York minute. 
This has been the biggest honor of my life to host this event, and that's because of the great group of people who attended here. There are no words that I can say that will ever make any one of you understand how happy you have made me. I know because I've been sitting here all day trying to think of those words. 
Thank you all for meeting me at my house. 
Thank you all for making the trip so far as some of you did to be here. 
Thank you for the sacrifices some of you made to be here instead of with your families, or at your son's hockey game and so forth. 
Thank you all for the help you provided to make this event happen, both mentally and financially. 
Thank you all for being you. 
Most of all, thank you all for being a friend.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's sad about the church, did they recycle tires there too?


----------



## superdav721

Dang William.. I think I just cried


----------



## superdav721

nope didnt


----------



## firefighterontheside

FIRE!!!! That sucks.
Luckily we just had rain and some thunder, but that's over. Sun is shining now and drying out my new trailer. I already hauled something with it too.


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Knowing how much effort you (& others) put into The Magnolia Jamboree is what really makes me sorry for not being able to attend. That and not seeing those friends I've yet to meet!!!

Gary,
No really…. I was not in that church….
However, that is what could happen should I ever enter such sacred halls!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was a weird double post where the double was a quote of myself.


----------



## superdav721

Gary im fixing to drive home in this crap. Luckly I have an anvil holding down my axel


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Didjya really need a trailer that BIG for such a small bin???
More proof of male overcompensating!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Great job on the Mag-Jam video & scraper sharpening tutorial!!!


----------



## superdav721

Thanks Randy.


----------



## GaryC

BILL BILL BILL …. you need to use that dang trailer. That white wood is blinding

Dave, this stuff is going to go on all night. Ya might need to take that anvil in the house and put it in your lap


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I will be putting BLO on the deck later when the wood is thoroughly dry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The video was great Dave. Thanks for making it.


----------



## superdav721

Bill thank you for being there it was great meeting you and talking.. Hope to do it again.


----------



## superdav721

You guys have given me new wind.


----------



## bandit571

Well, this very tired and sore Drifter is just catching up to all the above…now me head hurts..

First, A Very big THANK YOU to William for having all of us down there this year!!!!!!

Pups are starting to get settled in…..THANK YOU, Eddie!!! They are couple of little moochers!

Did get too many pictures taken, was having way too much fun.

A certain little project from Doe will be done later this week, with pictures when done. THANK YOU, Doe!!!

Very big thank you to Sue for having me ride along, I enjoyed the ride, and the rust hunting!!
Pictures??









Hear no evil, see no evil, speak no evil? Olde Pharte's Row?









The owner of a "Gift Shop" we stopped at on the way had these shiny "new" rides…and an old shop to work on them..









Will need to donate that tent to the GrandBRATS, or find one with a heater. Goodies both from all the generous people at the Fest, and the Rust Hunting…









Under that very fine sign..









Is the Project from Doe









Box of other "Booty" 









A $25 saw vise I picked for $10.72…..and the "Star" of it all..









Meet Max, surveying his new domain.

Have other photos, will post after a bit.

Thank you all for a GREAT TIME!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was good to see you bandit. Glad you and the new pups made it home safe.


----------



## Doe

Home again . . . I miss Mississippi something awful. Canadians are polite but they don't hold a candle to Mississippi folks.

I've got lots more to say but I'm too pooped to talk. More later.


----------



## GaryC

I've got to go take the trash out…. just in case anyone is looking for me…...


----------



## bandit571

Gotchya…









The only way to get all the bodies in one photo…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dave, thanks for posting all the photos in the dropbox, and for posting the videos! I've really been enjoying them!


----------



## superdav721

Your welcome Dean.. Moving pictures help a bit more. You can get some of the sick humor we toss out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I ve got to go take the trash out…. just in case anyone is looking for me…...
> 
> - Gary


Wanna use my trailer?


----------



## GaryC

Thanks, Bill. I'll pass this time


----------



## JL7

Hey all….....glad to hear people are finding their ways home, still a few left to check in maybe…....

I think all of William and Lisa's 345 pictures are now in the Dropbox…...not sure what the malfunction is because I upgraded it to 1 TB of storage…..Dave - you should add the videos back if you like, actually curious if you have upload problems also?? Have to check out your new videos now…..

For the record, the following people haven't uploaded any photos: Candy, Jim, Sue, Bandit Doe and Gene. So Randy you should wait and see if they want to add…....

Had a nice chat with William a few minutes ago and he shared some cool stories…..(donuts and others!).....great job on hosting man!

Nice trailer Bill, where's the logs??


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: The Boss said THANK YOU< THANK YOU for the bag of "tiny" clothes pins, and I thank you for that little block plane!

Great to meet the rest of the Olde Phartes on this site!

Bill, THANK YOU for the router bit!

Not sure which group I "shot" in this one…









Don, I hope you enjoyed the tips for cleaning up rusty planes.









This be the "Morning after" while waiting on the pups to arrive with Eddie…


----------



## Cricket

Do we have a name for next year's event yet?


----------



## superdav721

Learning rope wrenches with Charles…. 
skookum in the hills and hollers
The fifth anual Fluffyshmoogoo
Oldtimers having Alzheimer's in the woods…
the curl of the burl in VA!


----------



## bandit571

Dropbox is having trouble downloading into the computer. May try tomorrow to load the few photos I managed to take.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like chairs?! You don't see this kinda thing everyday…..!


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Closing one eye or both eyes doesn't change the wavering vision. I'll get used to it but I'm not gonna be driving anywhere!

Still enjoying the pics from the gathering. No idea how to see videos. What the Hell is "drop box" ? I think y'all are WAY beyond my computing skills.


----------



## mojapitt

Shenandoah Shindig


----------



## superdav721

Andy click here






then here


----------



## superdav721

My vote >>>>>>>Shenandoah Shindig


----------



## DIYaholic

> For the record, the following people haven t uploaded any photos: Candy, Jim, Sue, Bandit Doe and Gene. So Randy you should wait and see if they want to add…....
> 
> - JL7


That is my plan….
Need time to procrastinate anyways!!!


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting a download to begin, before I can deliver the pictures. So far, it just sits there….can't post anything to it…

Pups are in my son's room, going "Nite-nite" Son is thinking about keeping both of them!!!. We'll see how THAT goes. They now have their collars, and had even been taken outside to learn where to "go".

Sue: Are you there yet, are you there yet?????


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-I haven't added any pics yet either, but I didn't take any. My iPhone keeps telling me I don't have enough room to take more pictures. I guess I'll have to dump my current pictures and then I'll have room.

Bandit-I'm glad you ended up with the cordovan Stanley 60-½ block plane. I know how you like cordovan. Thanks for the plane cleaning demo. It looks like a Dremel with brass wheels might be in my future.

Andy-How did your first treatment go today?

Marty-Any more news on MIL?


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy click here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave


Thanks Dave! That was too easy. Enjoyed both videos.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Got through the first chemo and radiation OK.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

Just watched both vids, DAVE….looked good, except that weird guy in the blue and white striped shirt…...I don't do much public speaking…...

Need something I can spell for the next years Fest. Had thought about going down the World's Longest Yard Sale next year, as well. Just in case the fest was too far away. Valley Fest, I can find a way to get down there…


----------



## CFrye

We made it home!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that 
brought a smile to me , i knew they were going to a great home 


> Awaiting a download to begin, before I can deliver the pictures. So far, it just sits there….can t post anything to it…
> 
> Pups are in my son s room, going "Nite-nite" Son is thinking about keeping both of them!!!. We ll see how THAT goes. They now have their collars, and had even been taken outside to learn where to "go".
> 
> Sue: Are you there yet, are you there yet?????
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## DIYaholic

Good to see all the travelers checking in, safe & sound….
Let's continue that trend!!!

Been sifting through the pictures….
If there is a particular image you want in the slideshow….
Let me know which picture!!!
That and side notes and stories….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy did mine ever make it to thr drop box?


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Question….
I'll check….
BRB….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Having a drink and dinner at the bar in Toronto. Lots of comments! 









And home sweet home.


----------



## devann

That's one pretty tool box.

Sorry to hear about you having to do Chemo & Radiation *Andy*. I read an article today about asparagus and there being some natural compound within it that helps the kidneys and the cells in your body in that regard.

It's been raining here today and I've done so much reading that it take me a while to find it. when I do I'll pm you a link so it's easy for you to find.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Darrel - thanks. Bandit made it and I won it at the Jamboree. It was my companion from Mississippi to Houston, Houston to Toronto and Toronto to home.

William- ditto what you said.

Long day of travel. Skimmed the posts, but loved the Shenandoah Shindig idea. 
Going to watch the videos and go to bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandits got two new pups at home and now I've got 2 baby chickens in my shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> OK* SANDY*....I m really hurt that you forgot Texas and just listed it as other places….
> 
> - Gary


Where's Texas???


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
I really can't tell….

*74*,
The shop sign & tool box look right at home!!!


----------



## devann

I'm back, 
*Andy *instead of looking back through PC history I decided to search ahead. Turns out there is a lot on the subject regarding asparagus and cancer. I'm sure you can find it just as easily and weed through what you think is pertinent. 
I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## CFrye

Great looking purse you got there, Sandra! How's the sunburn?
Dave, Videos are top notch! Thank you for doing them. 
Bandit, how is Sir Campy taking the invasion?
I've got my MagJam pics in *a* Dropbox. How do I get them to the correct Dropbox?
Van is unloaded, clothes are in the washer, tools are in the shop, supper has been consumed, Mudflap is catching up, recliner is inhabited, many thanks have been offered up for a safe and fun weekend. (In case there is *any* doubt…yes, I raided William's firewood pile for goodies *AND* reminded Sue to do likewise before she left!).



> Don, Got through the first chemo and radiation OK.
> 
> - gfadvm


Glad to hear this, Andy! What kinda vision trouble are you having?
Two pups, two chicks, rain, rain, rain, all around…anybody got some gopher wood? We might need to start building an ark!


----------



## DIYaholic

Apparently, my Dropbox is full….
Don't know how that affects viewing other people's uploads.
What I'm really saying is….
I'm confusedicated!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Where s Texas???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Isn't Texas in the northern part of Mexico???


----------



## GaryC

OK you two yahoos… if you'll recall, Mexico is that place that caused us a little trouble at the Alamo. But, we settled the score at San Jacinto. If not for us, all y'all would be speaking mexican…. except Indiana. Even the mex's don't want Indiana….. way too close to Chicago and has people that chase bulldogs for a living


----------



## boxcarmarty

Short and sweet update, cuz my @$$ is dragging…..

Had another meeting with MIL doctor this evening. He is really surprised at her progress despite the continued minor setbacks over the past 2 weeks. She is still seeping blood into her chest cavity but it is less every day and her body is continuing to absorb it. He also mentioned that she was lucky to have made it to the hospital with the damage she had, not to mention thru the surgeries.They were ready to move her out of critical care and back to progressive care. He said when they were ready to move her to a rehab center, we could expect her to be there for 6 - 12 weeks. It would also take about a year with physical therapy in order to work the muscles back to a somewhat normal everyday life. An everyday life *WILL NOT* include a car, we all have done decided that…..

My appointment, the specialist does not believe it is cancer. He feels that the spots are a spore in my lung that is commonly seen in the Midwest region. The spots are too small at this point to do a biopsy on, therefore he wants CT scans every 3 months for the next 2 years to watch them. Meanwhile, I'll continue treatment for the COPD…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, an interesting episode of Jeopardy! tonight:

Returning champion is from Portland, 1 of the categories was about beer, and the best news:

1 Tie, 0 suits, so everyone gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty - great news from your doctor visit today !! And hoping your MIL continues to improve…...good thinking on the no car rule…..

Andy - hoping your treatments continue to go well….and you DON'T want to know about the Dropbox…...trust me.

74 - it's amazing you got the toolbox home!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Marty. A spore? Are you growing mushrooms?


----------



## CFrye

Marty, thanks for both updates and good news. Does the No car thing extend to the cop as well?


----------



## mojapitt

California King size bed started. This is not only the biggest bed I have built, but it will be the coolest. Although he did decide against the built-in LED reading lights. I was really hoping for those.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for all the Dropbox hassles….it's seems that even though I have 1 TB of space, you folks can't upload past your (free) 2 GB space, and since the share is around 4.5 GB nobody else can upload…...not happy about that!

I believe Eddies photos are there now - I'm showing 677 files in the Mag-Jam folder….....can you see all those Randy??

Candy - if you have your own Dropbox, I can transfer them into the other one…..just need the link from you…...I have 2 email address's so it's the one from Woodward….....

Was that Gary or Gene? Gene's from Texas right?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mexico has lower taxes and better salsa.


> Where s Texas???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Isn t Texas in the northern part of Mexico???
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
I only see 471….


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Good news regarding MIL….
That and smart to curtail the driving!!!

Glad you are only doing 'shrooms….
That other stuff is bad for you!!!


----------



## bandit571

And now the fun part will begin…...trying to get a good night's sleep…with those two NOT wanting to sleep.

Randy: Just pick from what I posted, still waiting on a download to even begin…....let alone add any pics….


----------



## superdav721

Good news all around
the Texas jokes are funny. Indiana stuff is a hoot…..


----------



## cdaniels

I think we're going to sit at the round table at sir charles castle next year?

Marty sounds like you need to be wearin your mask a bit more eh?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Was that Gary or Gene? Gene s from Texas right?
> 
> - JL7


Umm…. Isn't Gary in Indiana???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wow have you folks been busy chatting today and all the pictures and videos. We like that. What a great time that must have been. Glad to hear all the party goers are finding their way home safely.

Good news about your MIL Marty. Hoping for a full normal life soon.

Hope your treatments all go well Andy and your vision clears up soon.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you're full of good news. Good news about your MIL.. Hope that continues. Great news about your lungs. 
Jeff, you're right. Gene is from Texas…..a long way from Texas


----------



## cdaniels

Yesterday's score









Rough shaped burl from earlier


----------



## Kentuk55

I just want to wish all the sicklies out there to quickly heal up. Sorry to hear of all the health problems.

There are some real comedians up above…  Laughing should always be a part of daily life. Thnx for helping me along with that.

Shenandoah Shindig sounds bout right.

LOL-Candy, about Sandra's "new purse".... now that's funny


----------



## mojapitt

Knee brace, check.
Compression sleeve, check. 
Ibuprofen, check. 
3-20 oz cups of coffee, check.

Ugh, ready for work.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome work CD


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

CD,
Nice hunk of wood….
Uhhh… Both of 'em!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Have you considered getting yourself some….
replacement parts!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning.

Not going the greatest here. Might be losing my cat this week, but we'll see. waiting on another test to come back from the vet and seeing if she bounces back. Mixed on that since she's old and I don't want her to suffer. Might check with the boss and see if I can work from home to keep an eye on her so I have more to tell the vet when she calls to check up/in on her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat is sulking….









And taking over my computer chair in protest. Mainly because these two are in HIS spot..









Top of the FREEZING Morning to ya! Mountain Dew is started in, one eye is fully open. Now to recover from all that fun. Strange that MOST of you all would remember when "Shindig!" was a TV show…...maybe change the title to Shennanagins…......


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Morning

good to hear all have returned home safely,

Beka sorry to hear of you friend ,hang in there

Bandit looks like they are at home ,and loving it


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
It's good, no make that *great* to be home. Sue and Gene haven't checked in yet, have they? Or Eddie and David? Lucas? 
Monte, Andy, Dean, Beka, Mark and all…thanks for holding down the fort. Yes, you too, Randy. How's the car?
Marty, my son was into that game, Spore, for a while. He created Steve, Devourer of Worlds. 




View on YouTube
Hope it's not Steve in your lungs!
Beka, sorry to hear your kitty is ill. 
CD, Wow! That's gonna be gorgeous. 
Jeff, if you have the patience, PM me about this Dropbox thing. I thought I was doing it right. It loaded ALL the images from my iPad and now says I don't have enough room to accept your invitation and I'm too befuddled to figure out how to delete stuff.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Eddie!


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## bandit571

Jeff's very finely made workshop sign is now hung on the door to the Dungeon Shop. Thank you, JL7!!! The smaller sign is sitting next to last year's sign.

Max has dirty ears…..now getting cleaned out.

Moving "treasures" to the shop this morning. Might, just might get a start on the clean-up. Also need to hide my ears from getting cleaned…...


----------



## gfadvm

Marty, Good news on both fronts. I would think they would culture those "spores" to see what they are.

May get to see Candy and Jim today if our medical schedules will allow.


----------



## Gene01

Got to PHX at 11:15 AM yesterday and home to the mesa at 4:00 PM.

The Magnolia Jamboree was an awesome success. Many kudos to William, Lisa and the boys. 
I thoroughly enjoyed the Sunday excursion through the Military Park and the Cairo exhibit. Thanks for guiding us, William. And, your recommendation for lunch at the Waffle House was a good one. Well, Jerry had to eat his meal in partitions. But being from Canada, he didn't seem too upset. I think the highways and numerous necessary turns and exits were more of an irritant. His Canadian GPS wasn't Mizzippi conversant, I guess.

It was really great meeting everyone in person, some for the second or third time and many, for the first time.

Thanks to everyone for posting the pics. 
I have NO PICTURES! I bought a a new camera just for the trip. Charged it up at home and it wouldn't work at the Jamboree. After I got it home, I found that I had inserted the battery backwards and it wasn't charging at all. 
Ya gotta be smarter than your devices!

And Gary, thanks for clearing that up. 

And a Shenandoah Shindig sounds great!

Thanks again to William and the crew and to Stumpy, too. And, to everyone for being there. You all made this an event I'll always cherish.


----------



## CharlesNeil

When we can , lets try to nail down some dates, I am open all of may and first of June. However this is also one of our times for some classes, and having a defined date would help us, on scheduling. No rush , but lets think on it .

Also any suggestions of what you guys would like to do, just hang out, Build something, do some finishing, Im game for whatever .

Nice name Shenandoah Shindig, I like it .


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are right now that I will bring some wood (maybe swing by Baghdad Lumber). Those who want to would build a box and go over finishing. Would that be too complicated?


----------



## CharlesNeil

sounds good to me Monte how about some boxes like these , we can move thru some of these pretty quick , if we get the wood prepped ahead of time , there would be some homework but they are alot of fun http://cnwoodworking.squarespace.com/boxes/keeping-chests-keeping-boxes/


----------



## DIYaholic

I too love the "Shenandoah Shindig" moniker.
A small box sounds like a great idea….
Some travelers won't be able to transport anything too large.
I would however prefer/also enjoy a spray finishing lesson.
Many do not have access to proper/varied spray equipment….
& this could/would be a great learning opportunity.
Time frame is open to me….
Way to early for me to have prior engagements!!!


----------



## CFrye

Shenandoah Shindig sounds great to me, too! Need to check with those that have school kids. End of the school year is full of events. 
What airport would folks be flying into, Charles, er, I mean, Neil?
Andy, sorry if I was not clear. Visit will be on Thursday, if that will work for you.


----------



## CFrye

Trying to get caught up on projects posted last week and over the weekend…*SQUIRREL!*
Jim's taking a nap. Except for nodding in a chair, he hasn't done that all weekend. He's overdue!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy,

Dulles airport, just out of DC is the closest major airport,abougt 1 1/2 to 2 hours away ,but we have a small airport that you can fly into from Dulles that is about 30 min away , Shenandoah Valley Airport in Weyers Cave VA. If you schedule early the flight from Dulles to there is very reasonable.

DIY , I am totally open to the finishing thing, we can do a day of it , if you want. We do finishing classes and we could probably come pretty close to getting it done in a day. Be glad to do it , lots of spraying and coloring stuff.


----------



## GaryC

Sandra….got one of these?


----------



## CFrye

Gary, I don't know any ER nurse that hasn't chuckled and agreed wholeheartedly to our version of that!


----------



## bandit571

Have we heard from Sue yet??? She was taking a longer trip, and was going to see some friends along the way.

Really enjoyed that ride!!!

Wonder IF I should build another tool box? Or wait and do it down at the Shindig?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Looks cloudy with a chance of rain the next few days. Seems like the weather is back to about normal for awhile, before heating up again later in the week. I'm beginning to think that hot is becoming the new normal…...

Charles, my idea is for the group to build an Adirondack chairs and side table set, and then donate it to the local Habitat For Humanity home build. The new homeowners would get an Adirondack outdoor furniture set courtesy of the Stumpy Nubs/Lumberjocks woodworkers.

The set would consist of two chairs (Norm's design seems appropriate), and a side table. Everyone working together could get the set done in less than a day, and donating them would be a nice gesture.

My 2 centavos…....!

Off on my jog in few!

Later, gators!


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-I really like your idea of building something and donating it to some local humanitarian project.


----------



## mojapitt

Ordered it

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## cdaniels

monte I believe the correct term is, you suck!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, a donated build sounds like….
The right thing to do. I'm in!!!

Monte,
That looks like a great saw….
& at a great price!!!


----------



## CFrye

Cool beans, Monte!


----------



## CFrye

Great idea, Dean!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe set up an assembly line on the chairs?

That Stanley 45 I brought home was a product of Stanley Tool Company LTD of Canada. Made @ Roxton Pond Que. A VERY BIG THANK YOU to Doe!!!!!!. Have just barely started to clean it up. I did get that rusted in place cutter out, and cleaned the parts in the area. This might take a while to do…..


----------



## DonBroussard

CD-That turned burl came out pretty sharp. Please let us see it again after it's hollowed out.

Paging Sue . . .

Monte-Congrats on the new bandsaw! Looks like you can resaw 12" on that sucker.

Sir Charles-Just tossing this out: How about May 26-27, 2017 or June 2-3, 2017 for the Shindig? That should be after high school graduation activities and the start of summer for most.


----------



## bandit571

Would have to work around Memorial Day as well. Besides…May 15 is my birthday….....( #64 next year…..)


----------



## DIYaholic

RE: Sue…. 10 hours ago, she made a post on FB….


----------



## bandit571

Needs to check in here, of course.

Beka: there are 4 very fat kittens in the house, after they get weaned, they will need new homes…....

Pups still aren't too sure about going outside, let alone out into the yard. Yard is fenced in, so they can't go too far….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love the idea of building something and donating to habitat.
I don't love the idea of June 2. That's my anniversary. Although, Cindy has been wanting to visit a friend in South Carolina. Maybe we can combine trips and bring the camper. Cindy would fly and meet me there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Back from my jog. Averaging just under 8 min miles lately. One of our local newscasters is preparing for the Boston Marathon, and is averaging 6:26 miles-for an entire marathon….........! Yikes!!

My Men's Health Magazine says I should be running 6 min miles. I swear this magazine is trying to kill me….....!

(Hoping Candy and crew can revive me if I'm found lying on the road somewhere..!)


----------



## Cricket

Sorry for the site slowness. They are working on it right now.

It looks like someone is upload a very large number of images all at once, without resizing them first so it is causing some issues with the server.

If you are uploading a bunch of images.

(1) Please re-size really large images before uploading them to the site.

(2) Please don't upload a BUNCH all at one.


----------



## devann

Hello Cricket, I had some trouble uploading my last project a few days ago. I got the same message, too big.

I found that by using the same photos from my cloud instead of straight from my computer that they got shrunk somewhere along to way and the site would upload them easier.

I'm not much on the computer geek stuff but I discovered that, and thought I should share.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, here are the Adirondack sets I'm thinking of:

Set with *larger* side table:









Set with *smaller* side table:


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing against charity. Is there something better for us to learn from and maybe more useful to them than outdoor furniture? Joinery and finish on these normally is not very complicated. I would rather make dinning chairs.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe two projects, one simple and another more advanced?


----------



## devann

Hello *Cricket*, I had some trouble uploading my last project a few days ago. I got the same message, too big.

I found that by using the same photos from my cloud instead of straight from my computer that they got shrunk somewhere along to way and the site would upload them easier.

I'm not much on the computer geek stuff but I discovered that, and thought I should share.


----------



## devann

That's weird. I guess the site is a little buggy today.

I logged back on. came back to this thread and my last comment was still here with the green and white bars spinning around.

Same comment, two different time stamps. two different comment numbers.

I dunno.

But the Adirondack chairs look great.


----------



## superdav721

Remember we get together mainly to meet each other eat and talk shop. Remember those that aren't with us and cant come. The main event is only a day. I can push chisels at home.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Nothing against charity. Is there something better for us to learn from and maybe more useful to them than outdoor furniture? Joinery and finish on these normally is not very complicated. I would rather make dinning chairs.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I suggested this project for a couple of reasons.

First, this furniture would get the new homeowners out of the house, onto the front porch, and interacting with their neighbors. (Call it Mean Dean's attempt at community building….!)

Second, this is a relatively quick and easy project. Remember not everyone is a experienced woodworker-some attendees may be new to woodworking.

Third, one of the main purposes of the Jamboree is for people to get together and socialize. (I know-more of Mean Dean's community building…..) If people are huddled in a corner, stressed out over Maloof-style joints, or get a through tusk tenon upside down, they're not going to have as much fun.

So those are the reasons I made this project suggestion. As always, the final project will be decided upon by the attendees themselves; and whatever project it turns out to be, I know it will be a great one, and the new homeowners will be thrilled to receive it!


----------



## bandit571

Been working through the stash of rusty things I picked over the weekend…...down to a D-23, 5ppi rip saw, and a canadian #45. They way the site is acting right now…..may skip posting any pictures of the results…

A Handyman No.1248 ( #203) block plane
A # 3710 brace
A no-name hammer head
A Buck Brothers 3/8" wide chisel
A round frame( made from a round bar) coping saw
A Wentworth No.1 saw vise.

Got the fancy-schmanzy Dremel hanging over the bench. Got that very thick copper wire off the D-23's handle. Getting ready to haul the #45 to the shop. Saw vise now has a 1×6 attached to it, so I can set the vise up at the bench. Pups are having a little trouble with the concept of having to go "out" to do their thing


----------



## Doe

*William*, Gerry and I would like to thank you, Miz Lisa, and the youngins for your hospitality. You have some very fine boys. This was the best vacation I've ever had and I hope to visit again. I said that you were responsible for the weather and you did an outstanding job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good point, Dave.
Perhaps a few mini tutorials would be more inline….


----------



## bandit571

Still have to haul (oh, me aching back) the #45 down to the shop…...everything else is done, except the 45 and the D-23 saw. Trying to come up with a plan for cleaning all those parts the 45 has, and keeping track of which bolt goes where….....may need a notepad beside the pile..

Has everyone checked in, yet?


----------



## JL7

> Jeff s very finely made workshop sign is now hung on the door to the Dungeon Shop. Thank you, JL7!!! The smaller sign is sitting next to last year s sign.
> 
> - bandit571


Hey *Bandit* - glad you like it…......sounds like you got your hands full with your furry friends…...nice pics.

*Monte* - that's a You Suck for sure, don't think you'll regret that…..

*Doe, Candy and Bandit* - check your email. Hopefully we can get those photos added - let me know if you didn't get an email…...

*Gary* - (or ?) did you have photos you want to add? I think we may have a plan so let me know.

*Randy* - one way or another we'll get you access to all the photos…...what's your photo count at today? As of right now should still be at 677…......

Need to unwind from the absolute chaos that is my job…..suit or ties aside, it's Miller time…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Dropbox picture count: *674*


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, are you using a different Dropbox than I am (to view the photos?) The one I've been looking at doesn't have 600+ photos!


----------



## JL7

Randy, I just realized that you sent me a PM, at some point today, I stopped getting LJ Notifications?? Kinda like Marty was talking about a few weeks ago.

When we get the all clear on the photos, we'll put a plan together that works…..

Anybody else having the no notification issue starting today?


----------



## DIYaholic

No *PM*s sent today, so not sure….
I recieved email notifications yesterday, of PMs sent.

Dean,
As far as I know, there is only one Dropbox….


----------



## JL7

Randy - email sent….....and I have a PM from you dated today at 4:09 PM ?? But no notification…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy-my bad. I counted 674-guess I was enjoying them so much, it seemed like fewer!


----------



## bandit571

Site is acting very….funky today, almost like it has had way too many of Dean's stash…

Bad enough to blow up one thread…..blow up the entire site???? That is some serious stuff.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Site is acting very….funky today, almost like it has had way too many of Dean s stash…
> 
> Bad enough to blow up one thread…..blow up the entire site???? That is some serious stuff.
> 
> - bandit571


Well, if it got into my Elijah Craig Barrel Proof Batch #8, it's lucky to be functioning at all…........!

(By the way, if you like bourbon, try this one. For 1.5 oz, add 1 tablespoon of water, and enjoy!)


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: I got the emails…..will find some spare time later to get to them.

Don B. Cleaned that Millers Falls lever cap today, and it is now on the Millers Falls 900…nee,,90. Spiffed it right up. thank you for the parts.

DAVE: have the marking knife sitting ON my bench, right by the chisels and squares, easy reach to get to it. Nice looking knife! Will make use of it, too. Thank you!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'm in NY but not home yet to clean this up and researching on my phone is a PIA…can you help out and name that tune?




























There is a crack on one side near throat…better to get it welded or let the next owner deal with it?


----------



## MadJester

Sorry about not posting…I'm in the Southern Tier portion of NY visiting a childhood friend…went picking today and guess what? Yup…found some tools! LOL. found the base plate to a nuce vintage Stanley No 71 router plane…rough shape, but good Pickins!!! Just ate dinner…burp….. I'm fine…headed home tomorrow…well under a five hour trip…


----------



## CFrye

Sue! Glad you checked in. I'd let the next guy fix it. I'm always Leary of someone else's repair. Does that say STANLEY, with a SW under it?
Just about to get the laundry caught up. Decluttering the house a bit. Forgot I had some goodies in the suit case. 
Jeff, I think I sent you an email.


----------



## superdav721

> DAVE: have the marking knife sitting ON my bench, right by the chisels and squares, easy reach to get to it. Nice looking knife! Will make use of it, too. Thank you!
> 
> - bandit571


That made me smile

Sue is near home good!!!!!


----------



## JL7

Happy travels Sue…..long journey!

Candy - your cool pics have been added…......


----------



## GaryC

Yes….I have no notifications 
Bananas either


----------



## MadJester

Oh…Bandit…guess where your brace drill is…but you only get one guess…


----------



## GaryC




----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-That looks like either a Stanley 18 or 19 knuckle cap (the 18 is shorter). I'd leave that crack alone unless it was a plane I planned to use.


----------



## CFrye

Gary, that is priceless!!


----------



## superdav721

Hospital just called 2 days before surgery. cancelled! Seems someone sitting at a desk cancelled my wife surgery. I guess it will take more time for the doctor to remove the device than he could get 3 other surgeries in..all about a dollar and your just a profit..


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, glad the pics made it.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, that's awful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, i went out to the shop to find one of the chicks dead. I then rushed to the farm store and bought another one. Then took the boys out to see their chicks. They were none the wiser. Am I a bad dad?


----------



## JL7

Dave - sorry to hear it…....!! It's sad that our medical system is profit based…..My best to you and Betty…


----------



## bandit571

Low angle knuckle cap. That front knob-like thing needs to go away. It needs the same knob and eccentric lever as the plane I fixed up for you. Might ask DonW for other info. DAVE can weld it up…...

Must have found a few more Antique Malls? Glad your doing good on the road, how Grif doing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, Dave, that sucks.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: was Griffin sitting on it?

I'll get it when I get, I guess, no real rush. I wondered WHY I was buying that other brace…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wanted a box to put in the front of my trailer. Dad found an aluminum box that he got back in 1964 from the air force. It was meant to hold parts for a missile. With a little bit of modification it will work just fine. A friend of mine will do some welding on it.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Don and Bandit…I do have the extra eccentric lever cap, but the bendy part goes the opposite way…I'll see what I can do when I get back to my shop…

Dave…sorry to hear that about the surgery…that sucks…

Bandit…yep…found two more good places for old stuff right near my friends house…and here I was, wondering what I was gonna do with myself all day long today!!!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…you hit it spot on…no biggie…a chick is a chick…at least that was always my motto when last call at the bar is happening…


----------



## MadJester

ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Mean_Dean

> Bill…you hit it spot on…no biggie…a chick is a chick…at least that was always my motto when last call at the bar is happening…
> 
> - MadJester


Good lord, I think we were brother/sister separated at birth…......!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Remember we get together mainly to meet each other eat and talk shop. Remember those that aren t with us and cant come. The main event is only a day. I can push chisels at home.
> 
> - Dave


I second that sentiment.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bill…you hit it spot on…no biggie…a chick is a chick…at least that was always my motto when last call at the bar is happening…
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Good lord, I think we were brother/sister separated at birth…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yeah, BTDT…. I mean, I was a bartender and all!!!


----------



## cdaniels

bill ive had to do that with no less than a dozen fish and 4 crabs so far so if that makes us bad oh well.


----------



## DonBroussard

Dave-Sorry to hear that Betty's surgery was postponed. Was it rescheduled?

BillM-Nice trailer, and no, you aren't a bad dad-you're a smart dad. They can have that "Charlotte's Web" conversation later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well good. The thing is that we got the two new ones to replace the two that were eaten by wild animals. I figured that was trauma enough.


----------



## MadJester

> Bill…you hit it spot on…no biggie…a chick is a chick…at least that was always my motto when last call at the bar is happening…
> 
> - MadJester
> Giggle….
> 
> Good lord, I think we were brother/sister separated at birth…......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## GaryC

Dave, that news sucks. But, maybe it was a good thing. He needs to focus on her, not be thinking of other surgeries. 
This no notification thing sucks too.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, good thing you got one pre-assembled


----------



## superdav721

Beaker I love beaker…

Don yes in 6 weeks or so. Shes loosing 2 pounds or so a week. She will be so week by then…

My daughter called them back and in her words " Im going to go Pentecostal on them" 
She did.
We should get a call in a day or so.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just a drive by so as not to make the missing person list, no time to chat…..

Night…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, I get notifications…..


----------



## CFrye

Hope she got their attention, Dave. 
Hi, Marty. Bye, Marty. 
Gary, that poor pup. Quick! Take him to Kim, Andy's daughter!


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
That sucks!!!

Early night for me….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, two days in a row now-we're on a roll, baby!

2 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## superdav721

Yall smell something….. was that Marty


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I'm reading everything, but posting is sloooooooow. 
We lost light yesterday evening during all the blinding rainstorms. Anytime that happens, it usually takes a few days for the interwebby thingamajig to work right again.


----------



## bandit571

Keep putting the pups to bed, they just keep getting up and walking around in the house. Names of the pups? 
Miss Anna, and Max the wonder pup. Shop Cat is not pleased with the two…......

Stanley 45 is a SW one, still a type 20. Quite happy with it, so far. Thank you, Doe!!!!


----------



## CFrye

We drove into a storm yesterday that had changing wind directions. We had a few seconds of 'is this a tornado?' Fortunately, it was not. Hope the interwebbiethingy gets back up to speed soon, William.


----------



## Gene01

Been watching the news. Looks like you escaped The worst of that storm, William. They showed some hail damage to a house somewhere close to you. Looked like someone let loose with a 50 cal on full auto.

Sue, glad you made it back. At least to New York. It was great to see you and Gryph.

It's bedtime for this bozo. G'nite everyone and Jeffy, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad almost everyone is home safe.

I like that CD

Monte you will like that, my 14" anniversary model is a great trouble free saw.

Bandit several of the mechanics that I work with take several pictures with their phone before and during the disassembly. Then they can just view the pics when assembly time comes.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  gotta get back to sleep but wanted to post these pics. @CD proof enough?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Gotta ruuuun…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Don't gotta run.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning everyone, I run very poorly


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ /sigh/ I was at MedVet with Belle this morning so I'm a bit not functioning. She lost function of her back legs - vet believed it to be a blood clot and the prognosis was dim. I wasn't about to have her in any more pain. RIP, Belle.

Needless to say, I won't be running any power tools without at least 3+ more hours of sleep.

Any bright ideas of how to pull up sod by hand easily without a machine??


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is about as easy/hard as it gets without a machine. Dig out a bit of sod to about 2" deep so you can keep shoving this shovel in under neath. Kind of like pulling up carpet or tile. You can square off pieces first and then scrape til each piece comes loose.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry about losing the pet, Beka…..


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.
((((Beka)))) 
Pulling sod easily…ask a neighbor to do it for a 6 pack/case (depending on the size of the yard)?
Or, if you want to be all hands on, like Bill suggested. As I acquire experience and knowledge of how things work, I am more willing to pay someone else to do certain jobs. (translation: I'm getting older and wiser and I ain't a gonna do it!).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry about the loss of your Belle, Beka.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beak sorry to hear about the loss of your little buddy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, this is the best way to cut sod without a machine, it's a PITA. I've only used one once, the local rental joint is 8 minutes away and I can get a fairly new gas machine for $28 for two hours and I try to squeeze as many projects out of it as I can (even if some are for the neighbors). For that reason it's hard to consider doing it the old fashioned way. Even the manual cutters are pricey at ~$300 so rental usually works better for those to if it's available.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, my sympathies for the loss of your buddy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Becky,sadden to hear of Belle, sorry for your loss


----------



## DIYaholic

Sooo sorry, Beka.
What Bill said, or Bigblockyeti suggested.


----------



## MadJester

So sorry about your pup Beka…

Heading out in a bit for home…it's a nice ride along 86/17K but lousy radio signals…I'll send an update this evening…


----------



## GaryC

Beka, you need to have a block party and tell everyone to bring their shovel


----------



## superdav721

every animal we loose is such a sad event. But I always look at the life the critter had.


----------



## bandit571

So sorry about Belle…..however, there are four very FAT kittens over here, IF you wish.

Destroyed the wire wheel that was in the Dremel this morning…..kept getting hit by tiny wires. Got two sections of the Canadian Stanley45 cleaned up. Might do a blog???

Bright and sunny out there this morning, talking 60s today! Maybe we did bring Spring back up here! Seemed all the nasty, rainy, COLD stuff was over by Marty.

Still sore, still have this WIDE grin on my face for some reason. Now I need to loose some weight…..did a LOT of munching over those four FUN-filled days…..

Sandra: The Boss gives two thumbs up for the clothes pins!!!! Loves them! Some are in use this morning, in fact.

Pups are up with Craig ( my son) and bonding is in progress. However, IF anyone has a bit of meat, those two little moochers are up on thier back legs…begging.


----------



## CFrye

Blog away, Bandit. I've been debating on doing a blog on the Wegner chair I want to build, or just post here…
Eddie, how's Flap doing?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, one more day of normal weather, then back to the heat-15-20 above normal again.

Becky, very sorry to hear about Belle…...

Candy, what's a Wegner chair? And a blog would be great!

I've got a pile of Luan mahogany I don't know what to do with-any ideas, folks?

Well, I'm off on the jog in a few-shouldn't be dodging too many rain drops, I hope!

That's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Candy, what s a Wegner chair? And a blog would be great!
> 
> ...
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Never mind-found it!


----------



## mojapitt

I like that chair


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning. 
Having major issues getting anything to post. 
Hopefully this one goes through. 
.
I need anyone's help who can give it. 
I'm boxing up packages to ship out to some folks who were not here at the jamboree. 
Anyone who has them, I need current first and last names and address for:
Ted
Cricket
.
I am also sending PMs to a few to make sure the addresses I have are current.


----------



## CFrye

Right designer, different chair, Dean. 
This is the one I dream of building…









Pics are from the web.

Hardware maybe a challenge (as if the rest of it won't be).


----------



## CFrye

> - Mean_Dean





> I like that chair
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It does look comfy, doesn't it?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Boy, I get busy for a few days and yous guys go and start thread #3 and put up 700 posts.

Great pics of the jamboree… glad to see you all had a good time and had safe travels, etc… Looks like it was a lot of fun.

Sorry you lost your pup Beka… they do touch our hearts in a unique way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I also need the current address for Monte.


----------



## GaryC

Monte's address is 
Box 1, Boonies


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, I remember a valet chair project here on LJ's. I found it, and here it is:

(The project postcard feature doesn't seem to be working, so I guess you'll have to do it the old fashioned way and click on the link…...)

It's not quite the same design, but Jim may know of where you can find the hardware.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks all - she was a good kitty.

@Bandit the SO is putting her foot down on any new cats.

Told the boss I was going to work from home this afternoon and then they didn't let me call into the dial in number for the meeting this afternoon.

@Candy yeah I know - but having to lift a sod cutter down from the back end of my truck is about as backbreaking as doing the work.

@Bill I need one of those - I Just have the rounded head ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the liftable seat would help keep Jim from falling out of it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, ever deal with this in the ER…?!

Mom's gun goes off in ER; toddler shot accidentally

I guess it was a good thing the kid was in the ER already…..............


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Is anyone planning to make a photo-montage of this year's gathering? I'd like to put it up at the top of the thread with the last two years' photos. *

I'll do my best to make next year's. The sooner you all decide on a date, the better! I have to really plan ahead to fit things into the schedule. May would be nice.


----------



## bandit571

Site is still way to slow to post much of anything, half afraid to start a blog, until they speed the site up to normal….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Randy is causing problems again. He seems to want a ring.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, there's no turning back now. I cut the back legs out for the my rocker. going ok so far. I guess some seat billets are next. Still trying to decide how to incorporate walnut with the maple. I like the ones that have laminated some walnut to the top of the seat. Perhaps walnut arms. Walnut and maple laminations in the rockers and slats.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go up and clean out the gutter over the back porch, BEFORE the new Gazebo is assembled. Honey-do list has grown humoungous while I was away…..slowly chipping away at it. Ice cubes off an Iceberg sort of thing….

Tried to send Jeff a picture over the email…...not working, took a long time of just trying to load one photo, gave up, try some other time. 









Seemed to be a lot of hot air down there?









Of course, I had nothing to do with all the hot air…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have started a "test" chair out of BKP. Cussing won't be as severe from mistakes.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, the seat, in the up position, would keep Jim from getting *on* the chair! 
No, Dean, I've never had to deal with anyone shot inside the Hospital. It has happened, though, in the hospital at which I now work. http://www.newson6.com/story/7701003/vinita-police-kill-tulsa-man-after-he-fatally-shoots-hospital-nurse
I have seen Jim Jakosh's valet chair. He could probably *make* the hardware! 
I just read that Wegners first valet chair went to Danish King Frederik IX and was made of PINE with a teak seat!


----------



## firefighterontheside

No test here Monte. Good thing it's a sculpted chair.

Candy, I just noticed that I have notification of you posting on my bookcase project three times in my email, but there's only one on the actual page. Weird. Also my response is not there. Site sure has been wonky. It will not be moved. It was built to be permanent. Trim is glued and nailed on. I was surprised I was not your buddy too.


----------



## GaryC

Who has lunch going. I'm hungry


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, I didn't know Gary. I just ate.


----------



## GaryC

Humph


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Lunch? Cold meat and cheese on a toasted English Muffin, with Mountain Dew #3…..

Pups have been outside a BUNCH of times today…...one will pick up a twig, the other sneaks over and steals it….non-stop action….until it is "naptime"....


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im going to pencil in the Last week of MAY , ( June is also possible) , Shop will be open and ready all week, Ill let Y'all sort it out.

For those wanting to build, there is room and there is multiples of most anything you need, so to have several groups working would be ok . 
Finishing is in the beige building , so its totally separate.

IF,IF ya"ll want to do the chairs and tables mentioned, let me know and I will get some White Oak, If agreeable, its plentiful around here and is an excellent exterior wood .

Just come and enjoy and make yourself at home… Me Casa, Su Casa (Sp)


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey all again. Hey Sue. Charles/Neil: Thnx for the awesome invite. I'm hoping to come and hang out with whomever… 

Ya'll have this thread blowed up… LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cooper end seat boards cut. Now I have to decide on the length, cut them to length and it's time for maloof joints.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy I did do a video on youtube.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm told my SO and I will be there whenever it's planned for, and May would be preferred since it's still considered off season in OBX.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill. Sounds like you are moving right along on your chair. Which plans/templates did you buy? I really like the looks of the walnut/maple laminations where you sculpt through one and expose the other. The laminated joints are also really special.

Beka, Sorry about your kitty.

Betty Lou spent the morning at Kim's: 2 more teeth pulled  She's still walking sideways and taking several attempts to jump up in my chair.

Insurance co. finally totalled Kim's truck today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Just come and enjoy and make yourself at home… Me Casa, Su Casa (Sp)
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Oh man, if I didn't live 3000 miles away, I'd be all over that offer…........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm kind of working off the templates I got from Bill Kappel from LJ and with info from the Hal Taylor book. And I'm just also going as it goes. Not totally following anything. We'll see how that turns out in the end. I got the maloof joints cut out, but not routered yet in the seat. Now figuring out seat design with the sculpting. Want to do a lot with the BS. I think I will have walnut front legs, walnut arm rests and walnut in the slats with the front piece being walnut and back being maple and a puece of ash in there as well. I will be using screws and plugs of opposite color.

How's your vision doing? Was that something they warned you about? I mean, I've never had brain surgery.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, I know bill asked, but we all are concerned, too. Any Dr. recommendations re: vision?
Been dealing with Brother regarding getting my printer to recognize the wifi router…or visa-versa. No luck! At the same time dealing with plumbers fixing leaks and re-routing a couple valves for the outside spigots…meanwhile booking motels from here to WV and VA. Guess it'll be catch as catch can on the return trip cuz were taking a different route home. Hope to stop in Venita on the way back. 
Candy, can you PM me your addy, inc. zip and your phone #. Not sure of the dates fer sure but it'll likely be around the 6-7 of June. 
Might stop and see Andy, too.

It's 13: 25 and I've had no vittles all day due to the above. Time to eat sumpin.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, Sam Maloof did a lot of his BS work completely freehand, which frankly scared the heck out of me watching it…..

So, for the sake of your fingers, keep the workpieces on the BS table, and use jigs where you can!


----------



## mojapitt

Maloof cut so many of the pieces in his lifetime, he probably could have done it blindfolded. I have watched his videos, really enjoyed his methodology.


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, you have 13 months to make arrangements to get to Shenandoah Valley with us.


----------



## mojapitt

The parts for the pine rocker were all cut on the bandsaw. Except for the rockers, those will be laminations. Considering putting a couple strips of red cedar in the laminations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will do some of the shaping on the BS, but always having part of the piece on the table. I will be conservative so as to not go too far. Here's progress so far.


----------



## DIYaholic

My oh my….
Bill really is going at this Maloof build!!!

Monte,
Don't worry though….
Even though it IS a contest….
It is NOT the speed of the build that counts!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the only one I feel that I am competing against is myself. That's why I didn't want outsiders and make it too serious.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I hear ya….
The build IS the challenge!!!


----------



## Gene01

It's looking good, Bill. How are you shaping the seat? Grinder or planes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene, bandsaw and grinder.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-You're way ahead of most of us already, and looking good. Did you decide not to include a pommel in the seat?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It will be there, but fairly subdued. I havent begun to sculpt it yet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Some good news today….
The mechanic says that my vehicle is done.
I'll pick it up in the morning….

Time will tell if it is really finished or just plain done!!!

Then there is some great news….
There are TWO contestants on JEOPARDY! wearing ties….
TWO drinks for everyone!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Long day at work, trying to get motivated and head to the shop.

Sorry about your loss Becka. Is easy to get attached to them.

Looking good Bill. Sure going to be fun watching all the chair builds here.



> Monte s address is
> Box 1, Boonies
> 
> - Gary


I know where that is !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is good news Randy. Do you remember how to drive. I know you remember how to drink.


----------



## bandit571

Got the "new" Gazebo up. Same cheap-arsed framework, but has a better cover and netting. Takes two people to put it together. The two pups played outside all day, today. They even tried to "help" out. They are now all worn out, and are snoozing on "Mom"s" lap.

Got enough parts done on that 45 plane, shoulders are now very sore. Had to quit, still have a few more cutters to clean and sharpen. Maybe tomorrow, eh?









Got all three sections as clean as I can get them….


----------



## Kentuk55

Beka: sorry for the loss of your kitty. They are like our children, with a few more legs.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like stagecoaches?!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Gene, No one really has a clue about the loss of peripheral vision on my right side. But I can live with it even though driving may be a problem.

Bill, Looks like you are getting along well on the chair. I think I would want all the templates/patterns I could get!

Betty Lou survived her day/loss of teeth and is almost back to her old self. She followed me several miles on my bicycle this afternoon.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Beka…..



> *Is anyone planning to make a photo-montage of this year s gathering?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Randy is working on it…..



> Betty Lou survived her day/loss of teeth and is almost back to her old self.
> - gfadvm


Sounds like ice cream for Betty Lou…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*If anyone wants to build a Morris Chair for the contest*, I have been working with Charles to create a set of plans for his unique version. They will include step by step instructions with photos and tips to guide you. I won't have them ready for a few weeks, but there is plenty of time since we are ending the contest in the late fall. As long as you promise to keep them to yourselves (don't share them with anyone else), we'll give you a copy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Home early tonight, if you wanna call 8pm early. Maybe I can get ta bed early too…..

Sounds like a good night for 2 stiff drinks…..

Susan text me earlier, she found her way home…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, Sue posted on Facebook an hour ago….
Guess we don't rate a check-in!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> *If anyone wants to build a Morris Chair for the contest*, I have been working with Charles to create a set of plans for his unique version. They will include step by step instructions with photos and tips to guide you. I won t have them ready for a few weeks, but there is plenty of time since we are ending the contest in the late fall. As long as you promise to keep them to yourselves (don t share them with anyone else), we ll give you a copy.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy, is there a photo of it available? I'm curious to see what it looks like, to know if I'd like to build it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeah, Sue posted on Facebook an hour ago….
> Guess we don t rate a check-in!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


She likes me better then you…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

What I especially like about Charles' chair are the arms. They are steam bent- but it is a LOT easier than you think (the plans will show you how to make the steam box, etc. And you will learn a valuable new skill). I also like that he makes the through tenons a LOT easier with a faux-tenon process. I learned a lot from this build. In fact I am going to build one (hopefully I have time) for the contest (though I won't actually enter it for a prize since I am a judge


----------



## mojapitt

First attempt at laminating. This is BKP. I tried 1/4" thick and it broke. This is 7 layers of 3/16". More tomorrow when it comes out of the clamps.


----------



## mojapitt

Other parts


----------



## bandit571

have a doctor's visit in the morning…...might be awhile before part 2 of the blog gets done.

Well…..after a LONG nap…..two little twerps are now raising hell in the house. Anna even went and hid under the bed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Stumpy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, is your form one piece that you cut at that arc and then use the two halves to sandwich the slats? If so, I guess you can do the same with the back supports.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good monte. Is that glue up the seat?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, it's a 2" thick piece 11" wide. I used the Charles Brock template to cut the wave. Seemed logical to me. This one was made with a crappy board. I will make a better one now that I see it in action.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, did you post Bill's sign?
Wow, Bill and Monte! You guys are moving right along! 
Great looking chair, Stumpy/Charles/Neil!


----------



## firefighterontheside

But I guess it gave you even clamping pressure along the length.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ooh, good question Candy. Since I took so long in getting it to him, I can give him a bit more time to get it put up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - sorry about your kitty.

Last week of May sounds perfect for the shindig.

Bandit - I'm glad to hear the Missus likes the pins.

Dean - while I like the intention of making something to donate, I'll be the selfish one to say it - I do woodworking for my own sanity and I've done the two trips absolutely and completely for ME. If things get too elaborate, I don't think it would be as much fun.

I think you could come up with a kick-a drinking game however..

Bill - slow down man! I haven't even started and my competitive nature has been awakened…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave - that stinks about the surgery being canceled. Keep at them.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bueller?
-
-
-
- Bueller??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good night, Gracie.


----------



## cdaniels

sounds good stumpy.

MIL secured me a 10' hard maple log at 24-32" diameter. that should make some stuff


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That clamping form is INSPIRED! I think Paul uses 1/8" thick pieces for his laminations.


----------



## CFrye

Sounds good, CD. Bring it to Andy. I'll help y'all mill it! 
I had a question about the pins or was it about something else…I forgot.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Candy- Charles built the chair, not me. And yes, it is nice looking!


----------



## mojapitt

I got the idea from Marty's picture.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I would like a copy of the design on the chair. Anything I can learn is a plus.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we are on a serious roll this week!

As Randy noted above:

2 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy! , so everyone gets 2 drinks tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I think you could come up with a kick-a drinking game however..
> 
> ...
> 
> - Sandra


Well, I do have a fertile imagination…....!

By the way, remind me to tell you about my recipe for Jungle Juice. Tastes so good, you won't even notice the alcohol, until you're eyeball to eyeball with the lawn…..!


----------



## StumpyNubs

As soon as they are ready, I will post a notice on here. It will be a few weeks. I have to catch up on some things first. But even if you (or someone else) aren't building the chair, you will learn a lot. The plans are developed from Charles' online class on Morris chairs, which was about 7 hours of video. Great course! The plans take images from his video and all the tips, etc. They are in the same format as the plans we sell on stumpynubs.com. I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## CFrye

> I got the idea from Marty s picture.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You went from this








To this









???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I posted Dave's video about the "reunion" at the top of the thread (and shared it on Facebook- hope you don't mind…)*

I am SO SORRY I couldn't make it. I really feel like I missed out. You guys have no idea how bad I wanted to go. I really had no choice. My line of work is just like many of yours, and it sometimes has to take priority, whether I like it or not. But I am going to try REALLY hard to go to the next one. I feel like you guys are a second family, and I have never met any of you in person!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty's clamp up


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Roger!

Hey everyone! I'm totally in for the trip to VA at Neil's place…sounds like a blast and it's completely within my driving range…after this last trip…well…that was a LOT of driving…I think I'm gonna sleep for a week….

As to the pics for the dropbox….the darn thing is telling me that if I accept the shared folder request, I'll have to buy more storage…so is it ok if I just post the pics here and let someone else stick them in the drop box? Or I can email them to someone and they can go from there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like that plan Monte. Much better than using 20 clamps.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, my intention is to be at Charles's place 2-3 days early. Both for my training and helping him. I hope a couple others join me. I am a die hard workaholic. If I can include business in my trip, I will every time.


----------



## CFrye

> Marty s clamp up
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, guess I missed *that* picture. 
Stumpy, look forward to meeting you! And Ted, and Dean, and and…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have wanted to make a trip out to Charles' place for a long time. That is very generous of him to offer it! If we have the "reunion" (or whatever we call it- "woodstick" or "Jamboree") there, it would be fantastic! I may even get the missus to come!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
You can email your pictures to me….
I'll PM you my email.


----------



## GaryC

This is so me ….. btw, I'm Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gene.


----------



## GaryC

This Gene lives in the messa


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah jungle juice, the sophomore's drink of choice, the sequel to freshman's purple jesus, much less refined but cheaper and equally as effective!


> By the way, remind me to tell you about my recipe for Jungle Juice. Tastes so good, you won t even notice the alcohol, until you re eyeball to eyeball with the lawn…..!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


----------



## mojapitt

I do sorta remember purple passion


----------



## cdaniels

stumpy I live closest to you and I haven't ever met you, so what's up with that?

I have been using about 3-4 35 gallon trashbags full of sawdust and shavings per week, usually drop them off to a couple of farmers for their livestock. spring around here gets sloppy as all get out so I have been dumping them in the driveway to soak up the slop. works pretty good!


----------



## mojapitt

CD, what size bandsaw blade did you need to get rid of?


----------



## DIYaholic

I've gotz ta getz meeze sum shuteye….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my bandsaw is coming from Missouri. Can't you just bring it up. I'll send lots of wood back with you.


----------



## TedW

I'm really bummed that I couldn't make it to the jamboree and the real kicker is the floor sanding guy called and cancelled on Sunday. I'm ready to retire, well…. except the part about being able to, but otherwise I'm totally ready. Maybe then I would have time to make Maloof inspired chairs out of salvaged construction grade lumber.

Nice butterflies, Andy.

Well, I stopped reading at about post #50 and shifted to browsing pictures up to #281. Glad to see everybody having a great time! 

I gazinta bed now.


----------



## cdaniels

111"

Here's a willow dish, looks like box elder but it's def not


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you post Bill s sign?
> 
> - CFrye


It's sitting in the shop, I'm hoping to take my post out this weekend and move it into the shop. It needs sealed again and this winter has been hard on the topper. I'd end up needing to take it out anyway to move it to my new place. I'll post a pic when I get it moved into the museum…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Apologies if my post was a little crusty last night.

Stumpy - I really hope you are there next year. Everyone I've met so far is exactly as they seem to be online. Except Randy. His head is smaller in person. 
And Andy - I haven't met him yet, but saw him on Skype. He's actually Sam Elliot, but is in hiding from the paparazzi.
Chris - really nice bowl.

I see sawdust in my weekend….. bring it on.


----------



## bandit571

Why am I awake this bleeding early in the morning….....besides a spider bite on the wrist? Ah, a doctor's office trip…..

Chilly morning, pups don't do cold, wet yard. They prefer ward carpet.

New Bremen, OH is having a village wide garage sale weekend, starting tomorrow morning…....hmmmm, I helped build a bank building in the town awhile back.

Now, where did Randy hide them Mountain Dews…....


----------



## rhybeka

> Apologies if my post was a little crusty last night.
> 
> - Sandra


I don't think you were crusty at all. I throw my two cents in - but I'm with Sandra/Monte/etc. I've only been to one of these so far, and a community build sounds very nice, but I don't come to woodwork - I come to socialize and talk about woodworking. We all have different ways of working and a certain time frame to get it into - as well intentioned as it may be - there could be some unnecessarily ruffled feathers trying to get it done. And I'm not into making drama or having folks upset that I talk to daily. That's also more pressure than I want for a day and a half visit with folks  Maybe instead, those who want to, make individual projects for donation to a local charity of Charles's choice and bring/ship them?

@Stumpy I'd love to be a guinea pig but I'll have to wait until next go round. Material and time just aren't my friend. I'll be looking forward to following along! I was intrigued by the steam bending process since luthiers use it as well.


----------



## Kentuk55

Is it Gary…...........or Gene that I'm relating to? ..............I'm very confussed!


> This is so me ….. btw, I m Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


----------



## bandit571

JungleJuice? Nah…...need a Hairy Buffalo Party!

LARGE copper kettle at the door, whatever you bring in, goes into the kettle. Does not matter whether it be ripple, or Everclear. Beer would be restricted to just kegs( in a "Horse Trouph" filled with ice) and maybe one bag of ice in the kettle. Need mugs to serve. Need a big ladle to dip into the kettle, and bring out the mugfuls.

NO Bobbing for apples in the kettle…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up. Taking mom and dad for dads radiation treatment today. Gonna work on a chair for a few hours first. Gotta go to work tomorrow, what's that all about. Gonna do some boat training though, so should be a good day.


----------



## DIYaholic

Good morning all,

Well, I do have my vehicle back….
Let's just say that I am NOT impressed with this mechanic.
He did NOT perform all of the requested work….
He says to save him some time & hence, me money….
But I should have been consulted!!!

Just a broadband wish….
That everyone's health issues, aches & pains, trials & tribulations are lessened….
& that your days are filled with sawdust!!!


----------



## Kentuk55

"jungle-juice"........"hairy-buffalo".............I remember those…............................WAIT….............no I don't. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, mechanic should consult you with all decisions.

Roger, I only remember some events I attended that I don't remember.


----------



## cdaniels

bandit I got bit by a brown recluse when I was stationed in louisiana 2 days before we were supposed to leave for japan. spent 9 days in the hospital thinking I was going to lose my hand because the skin and muscle was decaying! it was gross and smelled aweful, there's a thought while you enjoy your breakfast coffee!

monte the bandsaw blades are 111"


----------



## bandit571

Headed out the door to visit the cardio guy….


----------



## Gene01

Roger, I understand your confusion since we are both so handsome, urbane, articulate and ancient.

Re: building a project at the next get together. I'll watch.

Randy, what was not done? Hope such omissions weren't critical to operation or safety.

Bill, how's your dad tolerating the treatments?

Our plumbing issues are still not totally resolved. Opened the valve to the outdoor spigots and got another flood from the same place that was "repaired" before. They promised to be back this AM.
Printer still will not connect to the WIFI router. Spent over an hour on line chatting with a Brother tech. He was stumped. Got a guy coming out today. 
I'm determined to get in the shop anyway.

So, Gary….or is it Gene, whats on your agenda today? What box?

Sue, you home yet?


----------



## ssnvet

> Everyone I ve met so far is exactly as they seem to be online.
> - Sandra


Yikes…. you guys might not want me to attend then.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, what was not done? Hope such omissions weren t critical to operation or safety.
> 
> - Gene Howe


He didn't switch out new parts, from the old engine….
water pump…
Coil packs…
That and he did not re-install some shrouds, under the vehicle.

To top that, the power steering pump is making noise…..
I'll need to change that out, if it doesn't stop screeching!!!

I'm keeping the old engine….
I'll scavenge useful parts, prior to disposal.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you Nubbers and Randy….

Been up since around 7:15a .....fell asleep in my chair all kinds of konked out…..feeling a bit rested though…..coffee is being ingested…...hope to remove some rust today from all the goodies that I found on the trip and get some packages mailed out to Monte and Bandit….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Maloof chair :

In classes one of the areas that was always problematic for folks were the top and bottom tenons of the slats , having to spoke shave them to fit well seemed to be an issue . We solved the issue with these http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=52401&cat=1,180,42288,52401

a bit pricy , but a big help, they also make a tapered version … just a thought ..

I also drilled a 1/4 plate, , to act as a dowel plate, ( much cheaper) and used it to size the tenons, then spoke shave and blend the balance of the slat.

I still have them if any one would here would like to borrow and perhaps share around, pm me .

I just use them for the tips of the tenons, as well I have the 5 Degree bits, if any one needs them .


----------



## GaryC

Um….. .... ..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, the coil packs aren't too bad, the water pump I'd leave him on the hook for completing the additional labor having to replace it under the hood instead of out of the vehicle, those can be a real PITA. I remember when a water pump job used to take ~20min. if you knew what you were doing, today not a chance. Not replacing the shrouds under vehicle is just plain lazy, can't see how not doing the job correctly would equate to savings?


> He didn t switch out new parts, from the old engine….
> water pump…
> Coil packs…
> That and he did not re-install some shrouds, under the vehicle.
> 
> To top that, the power steering pump is making noise…..
> I ll need to change that out, if it doesn t stop screeching!!!
> 
> I m keeping the old engine….
> I ll scavenge useful parts, prior to disposal.
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's tolerating treatments well Gene, just don't know if they are doing any good. Hope so.

I'm making mistakes and figuring out how to fix them. It's fun. Off to the hospital. Catch you from the waiting room.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…yuppers….got home yesterday evening…spent a day over at my friends house near Watkins Glen NY….beautiful area…wine country and they have a NASCAR track there….good antique picking also…found one place that was like yard sale prices…I think I bought out all his decent stuff…he liked me a lot…LOL….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, no jog this morning-too many heavy downpours. Nothing like coming home sopping wet…....

Off to my volunteer shift at the used bookstore in a bit.

Still haven't gotten any suggestions for this pile of Luan mahogany a neighbor gave me. I'm thinking maybe boxes, but I don't know.

That's all for now, later, gators!


----------



## CFrye

Morning all! 
Sitting in the doctors office…waiting. Communication. What a novel idea. Like the correct address - they moved from the address we had (wonder if they're related to Randy's folks) or the fact that they'd want a urine specimen on arrival? Someone peed at the first/wrong place and is dry now. Um
Dean, I am no help with the luan or is it lauan? 
Breakfast this morning.


----------



## superdav721

If you dont read about every 5 hours u get way behind…
Guys we need some dates. I think Charles needs os when he has time.. Any thoughts?


----------



## CFrye

I would not be crazy about traveling over the holiday weekend(Memorial Day), but would if that's the date chosen.


----------



## CFrye

First weekend in June would be preferable for Jim and I. Sorry, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plan it when you need to and I'll come if I can come. If Cindy wants to make the trip, she won't care about the anniversary. Trying to convince her to go visit her friend in Florence SC and I will meet her there when I'm done. I would bring the camper.


----------



## Gene01

Don't want to be on the road on Memorial day weekend, either. But, I'm open to any dates chosen.


----------



## mojapitt

I would also prefer not holiday weekend


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, with the steam bent pieces on the Morris chair, could they be bent laminations?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….
At work….
My vehicle made it, WITHOUT any problems!!!

Later….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- I am sure you could, but why not steam them?


----------



## ssnvet

> Morning all!
> Sitting in the doctors office…waiting. Communication. What a novel idea. Like …. the fact that they d want a urine specimen on arrival? Someone peed at the first/wrong place and is dry now
> - CFrye


Stage fright?


----------



## mojapitt

Mental stress about learning to steam bend.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…when you get frustrated at figuring it out, steam will come out your nose…then you bend the wood with it…

Bandit and Monte…go wait by your mail boxes….

Off to dust some rust….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I say try it! You'll learn a new skill that you can apply to your other projects too!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, you can do lamination's, no problem

As to the dates, I just took a WAG , to get a starting point, didnt realize it was a holiday ..


----------



## ssnvet

Let's see….. Harrisonburg, VA 625 miles, 9hr 45 min

I think that's actually doable… long, but doable.

Hmmmmm….. we have good friends in MD and my wife has friends in DC.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I will be driving my truck there. No way I am going by that many trees and not bring something home.


----------



## CharlesNeil

hope it comes loaded as well Monte ….LOL , leaves empty


----------



## firefighterontheside

796 miles from my house.
983 miles from 74. (1582km)
1653 miles from Monte. He might get the farthest travel award.


----------



## mojapitt

1665 miles for me.


----------



## mojapitt

It will be longer than that, I will not be taking the shortest route.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene and Dean would be farther.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yup, 2014 miles from snowflake.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, thought I would swing by Baghdad Lumber and pick up some of that there funny brown wood for us to play with.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark would be farther than me. Maybe ride his bike.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> 796 miles from my house.
> 983 miles from 74. (1582km)
> 1653 miles from Monte. He might get the farthest travel award.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey, what about me??!! I'm about 3000 miles away-literally!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Dean. I didn't know what city you were in. Monte said your were further.


----------



## cdaniels

1090 from here, I plan on getting rid of my jimmy and getting a decent truck here soon so I'll probably take that with a few logs from here. Cherry and hard maple are usually in firewood piles here and it makes my eyes rain.


----------



## DonBroussard

About 1,078 miles for me or almost 17 hours driving. That's sounds doable, depending on those pesky dates.

Last I read, Charles suggested late April but that turned out to be Memorial Day weekend. Did I miss the date being nailed down to early June or some other date?


----------



## bandit571

403 miles, more or less…..might just be able to get the van down there and back.

Sue: the old hammerhead I picked on the trip? I went out and bought a decent handle for it, and the wedges. It will be a user around the shop. If my Daughter doesn't swipe it…like the last three…

Gave the 45 a test drive…...cutter I used will need a bit more sharpening…...but it did make a decent enough bead in Pine. Tended to follow the grain, though.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go and fry up supper…..look out!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been in the Shenandoah valley before, beautiful country! Only 379 miles and just under 6 hours for me, that could make for a very nice motorcycle ride.


----------



## CharlesNeil

We really want to get past mid may and Mothers Day, need the college graduation over with, which is mid May , after that Im game, just let me know


----------



## DonBroussard

Mother's Day is Sunday, May 14, 2017.
Memorial Day is Monday, May 29, 2017.

High school and college graduations should be done by late May.

How does Friday, June 2 and Saturday, June 3 or Friday, June 9 and Saturday, June 10, 2017 work for the host and many attendees? Our anniversary is June 13 (our 37th), so we're considering a nice drive on the Blue Ridge Parkway as our gift to each other.


----------



## superdav721

Im good with early June


----------



## mojapitt

Most weekends are fine. It will be a squeeze to pull it off anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Doc tried to talk me in a catherization test…...angina issues. We'll see, maybe later.

Handle is now installed in that old hammer head. Will be a nice 16 oz curved claw hammer for the shop.

Still have that D-23 5ppi rip saw to clean up. And might even sharpen it up. Will have to wait until the Stanley 45 is done.


----------



## Doe

Beka, I'm so sorry about your loss; it's sooo hard to lose a pet.

Bandit, I'm delighted at the progress on the 45. It looks brilliant! From the picture, it looks like the one I have that hasn't been used hardly at all.

522 miles for us. I'm a bit nervous because I'm not a particularly good woodworker in general, just a fairly decent turner.

I was supposed to go to a Lee Valley seminar today but it was cancelled. I could have gone to work but nah, I cleaned up the shop, make some presents for it, and admired my new shop sign. Thanks again, Jeff!

Question: you aren't supposed to use the table saw fence for cross cuts and the miter gauge for rip cuts - what happens if you do this? Does the house blow up or what? I need to cut a 2 inch thick board with a wavy grain and wobbly edge and I don't have an outrigger for the band saw so I'd prefer to use the table saw. I think I can get the cross cut done with a hand saw, but I'm not too keen on ripping (I'm not sure what kind of saws we have or how sharp).


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, cover your eyes.

Doe,I recommend you come. Charles is an incredibly great person that can help you regardless what type of woodworking you do.

OK Charles, you can uncover your eyes.


----------



## GaryC

Doe, it will kick back on you. Could cost you an eye or teeth. Use the miter for the crosscuts and the fence for the rips.


----------



## DonBroussard

Doe-And please don't use both at the same time. Lumber karma hits back hard.


----------



## mojapitt

Just received the Hal Taylor templates. It will be interesting to see how they differ from Charles Brock templates.


----------



## Momcanfixit

June 2nd weekend would be perfect for me. Anybody who plans on attending NOT able to do that weekend?? Charles had mentioned early June as well.

Doe - much safer to use the bandsaw. I wheeled by bandsaw close to my workbench and then built a small platform out of 2×4 to bring the height up to the bandsaw level. Using that small platform I can cut very long pieces….


----------



## cdaniels

june 9 is my bday so if we do it then everybody would have to get me lavish gifts. so to avoid all that…

Either weekend is fine with me, I go through lower michigan, across the north end of ohio, cut across the sw corner of PA then go through the far east wide of W VA then through VA to the home land so I can pick up whoever. I was actually born on langely afb VA.


----------



## cdaniels

doe I use a speed square to guide a skilsaw then follow through the rest of the way with a handsaw, that way the perfectly straight kerf guides the handsaw.


----------



## CFrye

> Maloof chair :
> 
> In classes one of the areas that was always problematic for folks were the top and bottom tenons of the slats , having to spoke shave them to fit well seemed to be an issue . We solved the issue with these http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=52401&cat=1,180,42288,52401
> 
> a bit pricy , but a big help, they also make a tapered version … just a thought ..
> 
> I also drilled a 1/4 plate, , to act as a dowel plate, ( much cheaper) and used it to size the tenons, then spoke shave and blend the balance of the slat.
> 
> I still have them if any one would here would like to borrow and perhaps share around, pm me .
> 
> I just use them for the tips of the tenons, as well I have the 5 Degree bits, if any one needs them .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Would old fashioned spoke pointer work, like this one?











> Have to go and fry up supper…..look out!!!
> 
> - bandit571





> Doc tried to talk me in a catherization test…...angina issues. - bandit571


Hmmm, I sense a conflict here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I like early June too.


----------



## mojapitt

First one came out looking like a rocker! I will probably put 2 more slats on them for strength since I am using pine.










Tonight I have visitors behind the house


----------



## CFrye

By the way, if anyone has or finds the top piece (called a 'bit stock') for one like pictured above, mine is without that part and I'm hunting one. 
Had a great visit with Andy and Carol today. We also got to meet Justin (JustinTyme) and Andy's friend Bill. 
Pics of rust hunting spoils (and raid on Andy's firewood pile) to come.


----------



## superdav721

I want that spoke pointer!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

2nd one is in the clamps


----------



## CFrye

Looks good. Monte!
Somewhere along the way, I seem to recall hearing/reading that Walnut, when used for rockers, will not 'walk'.
Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe you can use the tablesaw all day long to make cross cuts if you have a crosscut sled or miter gauge. The danger of cross cutting narrow pieces at the tablesaw is that the piece is narrower than the blade is wide. The little piece that gets cut off can either launch backwards or turn sideways and cause a kickback. If you want to use your fence to help set the length, you can clamp a piece to it so that you slide your piece against it, but then as the miter gauge slides toward the fence the puece leaves your little block before the cut puece touches the blade. Clear as mud?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, That car should last ya as long as you don't start it…..

Charles, I prefer floatin' the large barge over Memorial weekend, do you have a pond???

575 miles and 9 hours, sounds like a short day at work…..



> june 9 is my bday so if we do it then everybody would have to get me lavish gifts. so to avoid all that…
> 
> - cdaniels


We can do it on June 16th then and everyone can shower me with lavish gifts…..


----------



## cdaniels

I think we would just prefer you shower!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-I had to go check in my shop to make sure my spoke pointer was in my shop. I have one that looks exactly like the one you pictured. I'm no help on your question about walnut not walking, but I've seen the bottoms of rockers with leather to stop the walking rockers. BTW, thanks to you and Jim for providing my breakfast this morning!

Monte-That's starting to look like a for-real rocker. Great start.


----------



## mudflap4869

Finaly caught up on the posts. It don't pay to take a weekend off when there so many bucket mouths vieing for the title of best talker.
1071 miles to the Shindig. Not a problem for me to get off work for that. Retired from earning a paycheck several years ago. Now I am just another parasite living on the taxpayers V.A and Social Security funds. From what I remember June is the prettiest time in the valley. I haven't been there since 1972 so it might have changed some by now.

I went to the pain specialists office today and only saw the Nurse Practitioner. I will go back on the 21st for an injection in my lower spine. I just hope that it eases the pain in my lower back. Truck wreck in 1967 cause my back to hit the gear shift and broke it off at the floor level. Laid in traction for a while, then treatments for almost a year. I have had intense pain ever since then. So far nothing has had any lasting effect.


----------



## bandit571

These two aren't the least bit spoiled…









Perfect little angels….....yeah….Riiiiight..

might have this complicated piece of machinery about ready to go…









Had a No. 24 cutter on board..









Takes a bit to get set just right…..wood is White Oak..


----------



## CFrye

Doe, you can make a rip sled for the table saw as well.




View on YouTube
How long is the board you want to rip?
You may even be able to hot glue the board to a piece of ply, and use the straight edge of the ply against your fence, maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

On June 20th you can shower me with gifts


----------



## CFrye

Nice detailing, Bandit!


----------



## mojapitt

Keep in mind, all the rocker work now is experimenting and prototype. The real rocker has not started.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I like the very beginning of June. My arctic blood can't handle really warm weather. Mississippi in April was warm enough. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Mean_Dean

And the Beat Goes On, sang Sonny & Cher!

Well, it's still going tonight:

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!

(Ok, so here's the fine print….... The champion we had most of the week always wore a tie. He got beat tonight by a (kinda boring, but whip-smart) woman. If we don't get a suit and/or tie wearing guy tomorrow night, we might be SOL. So just in case, you guys had better make tonight's drink a big one!)


----------



## bandit571

Tried to rest up today from the Honey-do stuff yesterday…still need to see IF the lawnmower will even start…

Pups are now asleep in the bed. Son is fixing to get them a "real" doggie bed…..good luck with that one. Oh, you can buy one..it is just getting those two little twerps to USE it.

Maybe I can get a picture of the hammer that was repaired today…..and then hide it from Sue…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Probably be another year that we get to watch you all do the shindig from the computer again. Life has a habit of getting in the way.



> Mark would be farther than me. Maybe ride his bike.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We have done a ride that distance before. That's how we celebrated our 5th anniversary in 2014. Our ride was 1680 miles in 35 1/2 hrs. The IBA calls them a Bun Burner 1500.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Sue may be holding your brace for ransom! 
We saw a hammer today that the leather disc handle was long gone from. Held it up and said "Look! A Sue hammer!" 
Pickin' pics as promised:
Jim found him a wagon:








And a Yankee style driver with extra bits in the handle, and I got a(nother) eggbeater drill(without extra bits in the handle) and a crosscut saw (without extra handles). 








The 'stick' is a piece of persimmon from Andy's firewood pile and the wooden Coke box was from Andy and Carol.

I forgot to ask, Andy, was the persimmon green?


----------



## bandit571

The Disston saw that I picked? With the copper wire wrapped around the handle? I thought it was a D-23, 5 ppi Rip saw? Well a bit of cleaning tonight showed it to be a Disston made Keystone saw,,,a Challenger 5-1/2ppi rip saw. Once the rest of the crud is good…...maybe I can read the rest of the etch….

There is an Estwing 16oz hammer that belonged to my late dad…..leather washers are LONG gone, now has a pair of wooden scales covered by a country mile of black tape…....had to hide that one…...

IF I rode a bike THAT far, they would have to change my name to Numb-arse…....


----------



## Doe

Thanks everyone for the table saw information. I like the hot glue and circular saw ideas. The band saw isn't anywhere near any usable surface - poor planning on my part.

I don't like hot either; the jamboree was perfect.

One more question: the walnut I'm cutting has a live edge - would there be a problem sending it through the planer? It looks like it's stuck on tight but I don't want to risk it breaking off.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Between bad weather knocking out power and causing slow interneting for a while, and a bit of a family issue that has stunned me for a couple of days, I'm now behind on the 2017 annual Lumberjock gang up on an unsuspecting town event. 
So, has it been definitely decided that it will be at Charles's place?
If it has, how can we get a pinpoint address so some of us (like me) can mull over our options?
Next, we know Charles is pretty well known. So my concern with this venue is will we be able to keep it the smallish, almost family reunion style that we have had so far? I don't know about some of you guys, but the laid back atmosphere of these events is exactly what makes me look forward to them. So I think this is something that needs to be discussed if we are to plan this one at a well known Charles's place over a year from now. In that year of planning I worry it could grow bigger than some of us want pretty quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

My conversations with Charles, he seems to genuinely want to limit it to the Stumpy Gang.


----------



## superdav721

Ive got my Iron Butt patch…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

William,
You bring up a valid point….
Regarding the "intimate" nature (mind outta the gutter, folks) of the Nubby Reunions….

I think the fact that it is over a year away will help quiet the roar that currently exists….
Once a final date is set…. We will stop talking about it as much….
Besides, how many people out there really want to meet up with US???


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've tried for mine three times now and weather put that to a halt every time. I don't mind riding in the rain, but a downpour with ~150' visibility is too much on the super slab. Once there was a tornado warning involved. Oh well, maybe this summer?


> Ive got my Iron Butt patch…..
> 
> - Dave


----------



## MadJester

Doe…it matters not how good any of us are (and you do some mighty fine turning…not too shabby….don't discount yourself…). After all, I'm a refinisher, not really a builder… It's about getting together with friends that don't look at you strange when you want to talk about using a wire wheel, or what the best way to sweep (or not sweep) your shop is…..

Bandit….the pups look like they are ruling the place, as they should… Glad you got the hammer re-hung…..should last another 100 years or so…..

Keep next year small…maybe don't put out the actual date except through the messaging system…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Guys,. not to worry , this is limited to the Stumpy folks, whoever you guys want, thats it …

Doe , If you like to turn and want to , there are a few lathes here and probably a hunk or 2 your welcome to..

Again, laid back and suit yourself. I am planning no agenda, just going to roll with the flow


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya! Fellow bums and Randy…..

Pups are up and running, raising all kinds of "trouble" at warp speed…..must have slept good, last night.

BTW…it is FRIDAY!!!

Pups treat the training pads the same way someone from Boston treats a stop sign…....

My large paychecks come in around the third week of each month. I'll need to plan around that, no fun without any funds…

maybe show off the way I do dovetails, next year? Then you all can compare between mine and Charles' dovetails?

Now, I nEED a Mountain Dew, so I can move around with both eyes open…..


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That persimmon was dead last fall.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Keeping things limited to this thread eases my mind plenty. 
I've had the conversation with several people about the reason I stay on this thread. Unlike some others that have a lot of bickering and such, we try to keep things civil here. We've actually had people come into the stumpy thread and try to cause issues before, some of you may remember some of that. Being the great bunch of people you all are though, they were ignored so they went away. 
.
Charles, can you PM me the address so I can get an idea of what we're in for in the way of travels?


----------



## Gene01

Charles, we are headed to a wedding in Luray in mid May this year. That's fairly close to you, right? Considering where we are coming from, "close" is a fungible term.

*74*, a lathering of sunscreen will help you keep cool. That, and I can envision you sitting on a bench in the shade, demurely fanning yourself like a real southern belle.

Mr. Morris #1 is just about ready for Phyl's delicate touch with the sanding. Then it's on to the the ottoman and Morris #2. 
I sure wish I'd had Charles'plans before starting this project.


----------



## MadJester

William…JC seemed a bit sceptical when I said I wasn't from NYC…here are the views from the front and back of my building…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And Charles, this is going to sound nitpicking, but…...








Some of us quickly identify our friends by profile pictures. 
Since yours looks like the many scammers and spammers that have come through these halls, can I please request something so I don't skim past any of your posts?
It doesn't have to be an actual photos. Just look at randy. We know he doesn't really look like that.


----------



## bandit571

Seems we now have a sign for any "Troublemakers" who care to show up…..









Need I say more? thought not..

70s over the weekend here…maybe we did bring spring up this way…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue, I'll be sure to show him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Y'all realize today is national "pay up or you're screwed" day, right?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought you were screwed whether you pay up or not, just to a different degree?


----------



## bandit571

Been moved to Monday…...another reason to hate Mondays.

I also go to be fitted for a heart monitor next monday….48hr halter one.

Might try to clean up a handsaw later today…..


----------



## Gene01

Yep, screwed either way.

And, we don't even get kissed, either. But that's really OK, though.


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey all. Happy B-Day Stumpy.

+100 for Mr. Gene Howe, and LOL w/Monte


----------



## devann

Happy Birthday ! Stumpy.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers….

So much going on here I can't begin to tell… As I told my wife yesterday, "Aslan is on the move" ... more on that to come.

June 2 looks good from this point in time. End of fiscal year inventory is a "must attend" party at work, and it is always in late May, so June works better. I'm not sure when HS graduation is though, and I'll have one walking the aisle.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Mr Stumpy


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Just a drive by this morning….....

Off to my volunteer shift at the used bookstore in a few.

Been a busy morning already! Either that or I need one of Bandit's Mountain Dews to wake up!!

Candy, I think you might be right, that it's spelled Luaun mahogany, not Luan. Either way, I still have this pile….......!

By the way, how long does one have to have his Nubbers card before being eligible to attend Jamborees?

Dang, gotta run-later, gators!


----------



## cdaniels

Doe- the live edge will be fine but just to be safe I'd run some thin CA glue around the joining area of the bark to keep any rascally pieces from flying off.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning, All!
> 
> By the way, how long does one have to have his Nubbers card before being eligible to attend Jamborees?
> 
> Dang, gotta run-later, gators!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Anyone who isn't scared off by Randy and Marty automatically receive their card.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ finally back at my desk and trying to figure out where to start digging in this mess of emails - since I don't seem to have motivation for it whatsoever.

@Randy do you like the 10 in compound sliding miter saw ya'll sell?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday dear Stumpikins, Happy Birthday to Yoooooooooou.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Stumpy. Seems I can't post that on FB. You must have some special kinda page.
Dean, you're in.
Matt let me guess. You're gonna play a lion in a play.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Stumpy. Hope MM throws you a great party.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday Stumpy!!

Tool belts - thinking about my options for when I build this shed. Tool vest instead? Pros/cons? trying to find something ergonomic to hold everything in close range so I'm not scattering it all over.


----------



## superdav721

Stumpy has birthdays?
I thought he was hatched…


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Stumpy.
Hey did you guys see Sandra actualy kiss Bandit on the cheek? *MY GOD* that woman has a strong stomach! But of course as a Mounty she is accostumed to seeing such wrecks along the highways of Canada. 
GUMBO cooking in the slow cooker. Now I just need to get the rice ready, then hoss down on it. I need to hide the left overs, or the old battle axe will hual them to the ER and feed a bunch of freeloading doctors and nurses.
12:10 so it is time to relax and read some WEB Griffin. *Bye Y'all!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tool belt. Hammer hangs in back. Pockets on side instead of front.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday stumpy

Charles thanks for inviting us to come and play.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: They do make a "vest" to set in a 5 gal. bucket to hold about everything…...carried one for years as a concrete carpenter….
Hammer has a new handle..









Looks a little better…next on the rehab center's list









The other block plane that came home didn't need anything done to it. and a before and after of a saw









The "Before" Disston Keystone "Challenger" 5-1/2ppi rip saw, and the "After" 









Still need to sharpen the teeth. Added a new blade to a coping saw I picked on the way home..









Working my way through all the treasures. Two pups….









Just being …pups. 1000 mph one minute, full stop the next. And they are a couple of moochers….


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Stumpy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Hippo Birdies Two Ewes, Sir Stumpy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I have no experience with most of "our" saws….


----------



## GaryC

Happy Stumpy day

Um….


----------



## rhybeka

got home a bit early - looks like I'll be digging!


----------



## Gene01

Becky, of those at HD, I have only used the Makita CMS and it's a really good saw. It would be great for a small shop because it doesn't need much space behind it. Mine (not a Makita) needs 40" from front to back.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday Stumpy! I hope Mustache Mike got you something really nice.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Stumpy!
Vacation is over. Back to work tonight. Yay. 
Beka, I agree with Bill. Tool belt. Vest would require enclosed pockets to keep things from falling out when you bend over. Then you have to unfasten them to get what you want=hassle. Or you could leave the pockets open and use the bending as part of your workout for the day and skip the gym!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok, Some one here works at Home Cheapo, I need to buy a riding mower, I want at least a 42" cut and hydrostat trans , what is the best option . Not limited to HD by any means, just looking for opinions


----------



## JL7

Happy Birthday Stumpy…...

And Dave, hatched or otherwise, wouldn't it still be a birthday??



> @Randy do you like the 10 in compound sliding miter saw ya ll sell?
> 
> - rhybeka


Hey Beka, I think maybe it was Randy that suggested going with a 12" saw, non-slider, and I can't agree more…..74 posted some local ads Delta saws that I thought were excellent buys…....just my $0.02…...

Sorry for the photo share fail this year….....hopefully someone has a better plan for the future…...


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, Randy works at HD.

I personally think that 12" compound slider is the way to go. I personally prefer the Dewalt.


----------



## Gene01

If I need to cut something wider than 12" which is my CMS's limit, I use the table saw. Now, thickness can be a problem. I can barely get a 6X6 under the blade, but I have to flip it to cut through. But then, same with my table saw. My saw is a Triton. DEFINITELY NOT a high end saw but it works for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

Charles,
Sorry, I really can not in good conscious make a suggestion. 
I'm not really up to speed on The HD offerings….
They really don't give us much information, except that we sell them!!!
I would hate to recommend something I have VERY little knowledge of.


----------



## mojapitt

Rockers, fairly happy with


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
You're on a rocker & roll….

I know how many drinks have been allocated today….
According to the official JEOPARDY! Drinking Game rules….
But I'll allow Dean to be the messenger!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Looks like all you Maloof rocker people have some competition!



Actually, there is some good information in this project post, especially the links he provides.


----------



## mojapitt

Saw that one Dean. I like his work.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> I know how many drinks have been allocated today….
> According to the official JEOPARDY! Drinking Game rules….
> But I ll allow Dean to be the messenger!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks, Randy! Let's hope I'm the messenger of good news!

On a completely unrelated note, how are the Jamboree videos coming along? (Just checking-not trying to rush you….....!)


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is working as fast as normal on the video I am sure.


----------



## DIYaholic

I had some work towards the slide show done….
Then my 'puter coughed and I lost all the work….
Time to start over!!!

I am also needing picture files from Sue, Bandit & Doe….
I will PM each of them later…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Randy is working as fast as normal on the video I am sure.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


As fast as his normal, or as fast as a normal person's normal?


----------



## bandit571

Tried to email Jeff a few photos…...email don't wanna…

Had two shovels with broken handles….HAD. Picked up a D handle replacement tonight, and it is sitting in one of the shovels. Royal PITA to get it in place, and pean the bolt over. Might work a bit better now.

Went out and bought at Menards both the D-handle, and a canopy thingy. Weather trashed the old one, so now I have a nice wood supply for a rocker…....4×4s to resaw done, 2×4 …..ditto. Might get a new bandsaw blade before I start in…...we'll see. Might be a while before I can get going on it. Have to wait until after the heart monitor is done…..don't want to set it off..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is working as fast as normal on the video I am sure.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> As fast as his normal, or as fast as a normal person s normal?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


FYI: I have three speeds….
Slow
Fast
Half Fast!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I'll take another look at the 12 in slider - but it may be out of my budget. I'll take a look at the non sliders as well. I also wanted the 10 because I already have 10 in blades. 12 in I'll have to buy blades for.

**looks like the DeWalt 12 in slider is $400 at lowes. The CraigsList offerings near me are at $300-315 and look kinda rough. There's a Rigid 12 in slider for $200 at a pawnshop out on the east side. 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5488435059.html


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Happy Birthday Stumpy and many more !!!

Been busy chatting while I was away I see. Hard to keep up with you folks.

Even though we will not be able to make it to Charles it sounds like a good plan to keep it small like all of your other outings have been. A lot more laid back and enjoyable for all.

Almost ready for finish on the coffee table finally. Monte I am trying to remember what kind of wood these are. Haven't worked with either before and can't remember which is which? First one smells and the second one is curly grain and hard


----------



## firefighterontheside

I came to work and they actually made me work. Office work all morning and then a house fire this afternoon. I was driving the ladder for the fire. Guys made a great stop on the fire and kept it mainly to the kitchen. Sadly the family cat didn't make it. We found it and brought it out. Medics tried to revive it, but it was too far gone.

Beka, the saw will come with a construction grade blade, perfect for your project. You will want to have a nicer blade for woodworking. Tablesaw blades are not necessarily the same kind you want to have in your miter saw. I've got a blade meant for a 12" tablesaw in my miter. It has a severe hook angle and likes to throw little pieces.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, Bill be correct. You'll need a blade designed for the SCMS. They have a negative hook.

Get a slider. If you don't you'll be back in a while to get one. DAMHIK


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, both of those are Poplar. Just different trees. I have 4 slabs of the curly on4left. Saving for something special.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Beka, the saw will come with a construction grade blade, perfect for your project. You will want to have a nicer blade for woodworking. Tablesaw blades are not necessarily the same kind you want to have in your miter saw. I ve got a blade meant for a 12" tablesaw in my miter. It has a severe hook angle and likes to throw little pieces.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh heck, I almost forgot about this…....!

Becky, make sure the blade you use in your CMS has the correct hook angle. Should be around +5 to +10 degrees, if I remember right. Your regular tablesaw blade may not have the correct hook angle. (It won't be steep enough.)

But whatever you do, don't use a blade with a negative hook angle (-5 degrees or other).


----------



## DIYaholic

PMs sent to Bandit & Doe….


----------



## rhybeka

Will do on the blade - I believe HD sells Freud blades so that's a plus. Just realized this isn't a slider - so I'm guessing I'm only able to cut pieces that are 12 in wide or less, right?


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I need you to email me your pictures, again….
Seems that picture files were NOT attached to the email.
DOH!!!


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, both of those are Poplar. Just different trees. I have 4 slabs of the curly on4left. Saving for something special.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte, These are for something special as well. They are the top for my daughters coffee table. Looks good so far, pictures soon I hope?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Will do on the blade - I believe HD sells Freud blades so that s a plus. Just realized this isn t a slider - so I m guessing I m only able to cut pieces that are 12 in wide or less, right?
> 
> - rhybeka


You won't get the full diameter of the blade for the cut, because the motor assembly stops before the blade cuts with its full diameter. (I assume this is because, if it did, the blade would then cut into your workbench!)

On my 10" non-slider, I get 7" of cut, at best.


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
My DeWalt 12" non-slider can crosscut a board 7.9" wide.
A 10" Slider will do wider boards (12" to 14").
How wide will most boards you work with be???


----------



## mojapitt

Not as pretty as they should be, but it is a prototype.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… look through the LJ reviews for miter saws and sliders and you'll see that some of the Harbor Freight and Craftsman models get very good marks. I think you should be able to find something that meets your needs for <$300.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka,
> My DeWalt 12" non-slider can crosscut a board 7.9" wide.
> A 10" Slider will do wider boards (12" to 14").
> How wide will most boards you work with be???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Well, for the small shed nothing more than 2×6's. but on the bigger shed, I've got 2×10's,6×6s and on my next WW project (wormy red oak) I have boards that are possibly 11 or 12 in wide. I can always do like Gene and cut the wide boards with my table saw - most of these boards are pretty long as well. Could always crosscut with a hand saw as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to do that soon Monte. I screwed up and glued my coopered seat together. Now I cannot rout the bottom side due to the angle of the adjacent board. I'm gonna have to come up with a jig.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy who???



> Ok, Some one here works at Home Cheapo, I need to buy a riding mower, I want at least a 42" cut and hydrostat trans , what is the best option . Not limited to HD by any means, just looking for opinions
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Keep driving 'til ya see the green sign with the Deere on it…..



> Charles,
> Sorry, I really can not in good conscious make a suggestion.
> I m not really up to speed on The HD offerings….
> They really don t give us much information, except that we sell them!!!
> I would hate to recommend something I have VERY little knowledge of.
> 
> - DIYaholic


What kinda hiding place can ya recommend???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Charles, zero turn and never look back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, you can't go wrong with a Dewalt 12" slider…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

MIL was moved to a rehab center this afternoon, she'll be there for 6 - 12 weeks. Says she wants to go home already…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, I forgot to eat between meds and drinks, Ummmmmmmmmmmmm…..

Night…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've dealt with this internal battle before too and I have many 10" blades and zero 12" blades so I have a 10" miter saw. I would like to get a 10" Bosch glide saw at some point (that point being after they get cheaper or I find a deal on a lightly used one). The thing I don't like about many of the glide or slide saws is the flex you can get when the saw is farthest toward you vs. what you have on a non-sliding saw, it can be quite easy to bump away from where it should be. Many dual compound and sliding saws use a belt and gear drive weighing more, costing more and providing additional failure points, I personally really like the KISS design principle and only Makita that I know of uses a single pair of reduction gears, Milwaukee uses two pair and Festool uses something similar, all three devoid of expensive belts. The Ridgid in Columbus seems like it would be a deal at around $150, I've seen too many 12" saws that look virtually unused at that price point to be able to spend $200 on one.


> I ll take another look at the 12 in slider - but it may be out of my budget. I ll take a look at the non sliders as well. I also wanted the 10 because I already have 10 in blades. 12 in I ll have to buy blades for.
> 
> **looks like the DeWalt 12 in slider is $400 at lowes. The CraigsList offerings near me are at $300-315 and look kinda rough. There s a Rigid 12 in slider for $200 at a pawnshop out on the east side.
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5488435059.html
> 
> - rhybeka


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, as Randy alluded to above, we have a special event tonight:

For the first time in the history of the Jeopardy! Drinking Game, we have had a drink or two every night for an entire week!!!! Woo hoo!!!!

Tonight's result:

1 Tie, 0 suits, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening.

Charles - no help here on the mower. I'm still pushing a non propelled mower because 'we' don't need a ride on. When hubby is out of town I use the neighbour's.

Going to the market tomorrow morning. Perhaps a bit too early in the season yet, but I shall see.


----------



## bandit571

Mitresaw I have is a 20" slider..









But to get a compound mitre cut, I'd have to add wedges. It is dead accurate up to 47 degrees.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charles, I can't suggest what to get as much as I could recommend what not to get. I've flipped a few cheapos I can pick up for next to nothing and dump a little labor into and sell for a couple hundred bucks. If you can find an old Cub Cadet with steel shaft drive a cast iron transmission and an Onan engine it will last forever. Another good option is an older John Deere with a Kohler engine - built like tanks.


----------



## mojapitt

I am really miffed right now. My Bosch carbide rabbiting bit that was listed as 1-1/2" in diameter is actually just under 1-3/8" in diameter. Grrrrrrr


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am really miffed right now. My Bosch carbide rabbiting bit that was listed as 1-1/2" in diameter is actually just under 1-3/8" in diameter. Grrrrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds like an exchange rate issue….
Must be a Canadian bit!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Kinda sounds like my 6.5hp air compressor that pulls 15 amps at 120V!


----------



## mojapitt

Dry fit sucks, but there is a vision.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Maybe try a smaller bearing on the bit?

For some reason, I am unable to write up emails on this computer…...can't find the icon, nor folder to write or send an email. Maybe that "Drop Box" things fault???


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, it's trying to keep you from talking to Randy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Bandit, that sucks….

I'll go wait by my email box….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## JL7

Stumpy, I know it's your birthday…...but I noticed there is no "the Boil 2014" video up top…....Got a few new photo uploads now ((on the (broken) DropBox)) thanks to the Mag-Jam…....

Enjoy 2014:


----------



## Festus56

Wanted to let you folks know what's happening here. As most everyone knows, what is happening to the energy market these days isn't good. Wyoming has been hit hard with layoffs and workforce reductions the last few months and Gillette is in the middle of coal, oil and gas country-which our jobs are directly tied to. That being said, I was offered a pretty decent early retirement package and accepted it. Today was my last day with this company. Jamie and I are moving to the Billings MT area in the next couple weeks to get away from the energy related economy. Hope to work on my woodworking and leather more and get that to be a profitable retirement business. Will probably still have to get a part time job at least until I get busy. There are a lot of seasonal driving jobs and other jobs available up there. Jamie is looking for full time employment as well. We have always planned on retiring, just not quite this soon.

We will keep you posted as best we can on our progress. Not really looking forward to the moving part but are excited to get away from here and resume a normal life. Kind of put a damper on our summer travel plans but will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, sounds like this is a good move for you guys! I'll raise my glass tonight to you all tonight!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Monte, it is a practice chair. Better to make your mistakes here, than on the real chair!

(By the way, this one still looks good!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jeff, the video isn't working…......


----------



## JL7

Yep, a little technical error…..stand by….


----------



## JL7

Try this:


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ah, much better-thanks!


----------



## bandit571

That worked pretty good…


----------



## JL7

Cool….thanks….....


----------



## Doe

Thanks, Charles.

What??? Randy doesn't look like that?

Happy belated birthday Stumpy!

Thanks CD, thin CA is better than duct tape in the wondrous adhesives group. I have a serious problem using pretty wood when I'm not sure what I'm doing.

I'll check on the pictures today


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all! Rise and shine!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um Jeff, somebody ate the mudbugs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, sounds like good new from where I'm sittin', good luck on y'alls great new life…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna try some wood work of a different color today, want to move this 12×24 cabin about 30' to the right. It has 4 runners under it, I'm hoping to cut some six inch diameter logs to roll it on…..


----------



## Kentuk55

Neil: I can't help you on a mower, but, I can help you when you want to buy a new Ford.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, Candy, Jim, y'all stayin' out of the way of them dust collectors out there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roger, how's them new aluminum bodies holdin' up???


----------



## rhybeka

wow! duck n cover Jim/Candy/Andy!

Been reading miter saw reviews again here, amazon, and a few at Sawmill creek. Still debating between a 12 in non slider and a 10 in slider. I hadn't honestly considered Craftsman before but it seems the reviews are fairly solid and the price point is decent. Just when I thought my mind was made up….


----------



## Kentuk55

Marty, Like Shultz on Hogans Heros, "I know nawwww-thing"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, if you're lookin' for a more affordable line, check out the Performax® 10" Sliding Miter Saw with Dual Laser Guide at Menards. It's their contractor series coming in at $179…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Marty is right. Unless you are planning really heavy use, Craftsman, Performax, Cobalt all make decent saws.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka you could look for one of these







It's a delta 33-150 I had one for a couple of weeks and had a lot of fun with it. I found it at a auction for around $50 bucks. I gave it to a neighbor after his garage was broken into and all his tools stolen. 
I also have the craftsmen version of the one Marty posted my brother bought it at auction for $5 and it came with me telling him he's a lucky bastard and that he sucks. It was the only thing that went cheap that day. Our local auctions have miter saws at least once a month, it maybe worth checking on auctionzip.com and seeing what's in your area. It may save you a couple of hundred bucks.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, glad/sad for you. Life is an adventure, I hope the next phase of yours is good.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! I had another epiphany just a minute ago. I realized in my new shed, I've tentatively got the miter saw going along the back shed wall - which is only 5'5" high. I wasn't honestly planning on having room to pull out a saw so the 10 in compact craftsman may just fit the bill. Wishing it didn't take me so long to think of these things!


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornimng all,

Gotta run…..


----------



## Gene01

Beka,
Hook angle explained.


----------



## mojapitt

40° with light snow today. Also supposed to have high winds. Spring in South Dakota.


----------



## boxcarmarty

50* with sunshine and highs in the 70's, gonna be a nice weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Guess I'd better make like a Randy and run, this day ain't gonna do itself…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning. 
Marty, Jeff, cricket, Ted, Randy, Andy, and Jim/Candy, each of ya'll had packages dropped off for shipment at the post office yesterday evening. Please call/text/email/PM/telegram/pony express to me when they arrive so I won't have to raise Cain at the post office.


----------



## superdav721

Boo


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahhhhhh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Liams soccer game and then going to cardinal game.


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Drinking coffee and trying to decide which way to go today. Have a lot to do and none of it involves being outside in the snow at least.



> Beka you could look for one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a delta 33-150 I had one for a couple of weeks and had a lot of fun with it. I found it at a auction for around $50 bucks. I gave it to a neighbor after his garage was broken into and all his tools stolen.
> 
> - diverlloyd


We had two of those on the jobsite years ago. Worked great for a lot of finish work on houses and were easily portable. They were surprisingly accurate as long as you didn't get rough with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Gluing this type of side panels suck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Got your PM…..
Maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, today's the start of heatwave #3 (I think. I can't remember how many of them we've had already….!) Temps 10 degrees above normal today, 15-20 the next couple of days.

Becky, if you can hold off until late May, Sears usually has Memorial Day Weekend sales, and a good saw probably will be on sale.

Still waiting on suggestions for my Luaun mahogany pile….. 

Not much on tap for today. Got a little housework to do, then some laundry, then some yardwork. Almost got the front yard whipped into shape. Then it'll be time for the back yard. Then the front yard again…...! Always something!

Had a Nuthatch family move into my birdhouse in the back yard. I built this style of house for Chickadees, and that's who usually moves in. But some crazy Nuthatch staked his claim, and just moved right in. I'll try to get photos to show you guys. What's kind of entertaining, is that this crazy Nuthatch just flies right through the hole into the birdhouse. Most birds (Chickadees) will land on the rim of the hole, then head in. This crazy Nuthatch just flies right through the hole! I'm surprised he doesn't knock himself out, crashing into the back side of the house!

Well, that's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## rhybeka

Came in to get some rest and water before going back out. Running out of places to put dirt and I haven't even started the big hole yet!


----------



## bandit571

Got home from a couple yard sales today (not really worth the drive..) to find a box on my front porch! Thank you!!! Sue…..will now try to rehab that item.. VERY NICE of Sue to send the item down here!!

Now I'll need to find a spot in the till for a 14" brace.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Makes my back hurt just looking at the digging…..maybe train the pups to dig for you??? Before you put the gravel in, lay the plastic sheet down first. Will keep water out, and weeds, too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit that's the plan!

My biggest issue is what to do with the sod… and this is the smaller of the two spots - not a clue what I'm going to do when digging out the 13×17 spot for the other shed! Dumpsters are hella expensive… the bagster may be an option if I can't figure out a way to 'recycle' all of this.


----------



## DIYaholic

60 degrees & sunny….

There are way to many customers to hide from!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, yours is the favorite department this time of year. Your smile and expertise will make you a customer favorite in no time.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Randy, yours is the favorite department this time of year. Your smile and expertise will make you a customer favorite in no time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not if he's hiding from them all!


----------



## SASmith

> Not as pretty as they should be, but it is a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I had the same issue on the prototype of my 3 legged chair. 
I ended up hot gluing or double sided taping blocks of scrap to prevent the over cut at the entrance and exit of the rabbet.









MLCS's 1 1/2" rabbet matches their 3/4" roundover perfectly.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Scott. I will check them out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark congrats on the retirement, it'll give you more time to do things you really want to do instead of have to do. The public utilities commission of ohio (PUCO) ruled in favor of First Energy and AEM (both of which basically own PUCO) allowing them to run old, inefficient plants with the customers all subsidizing their now minimum profits. So 1,000,000 + customers are now having to pony up for the misappropriations and greed of two companies so they can have their guaranteed profits. Should cost the average household ~$12/month for the next 8 years. If you think you got a mess out there in WY, at least you don't have all the corruption and cronyism present in northern ohio, coupled with bad weather, high taxes and deep potholes our government is doing a great job of decreasing our property values for us.


----------



## SASmith

Hal taylor recommends whiteside bits for his maloof joints. I did not want to drop the cash on them at that time and took a chance on mlcs and they worked fine.

Your progress looks good so far. You will be rocking before you know it.


----------



## mojapitt

These are the Charles Brock templates. I don't like the amount of curl in the back support.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, yours is the favorite department this time of year. Your smile and expertise will make you a customer favorite in no time.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Not if he s hiding from them all!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


The customers already LOVE me….

Dean, I only hide from a majority of customers….
Can't seem to get away from all of them!!!


----------



## bandit571

supper was a sit down at a chinese buffet…...painly stuffed right now.

Missed out on a few yard sales this weekend…...don't have Sue's Phone App for them….yet.

Computer needed clened up, was acting real funny today. Three different scans were done, still not quite there, yet.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ digging is DONE! now the hard part continues  but at least I'm cleaned up for the night.

Randy, Lowes wasn't much better :\ I did notice they've got the 12 in sliding dewalt for $600 INCLUDING the stand. still too rich for me. but I looked.  the sliders do take up a lot of room now that I see them in person. time for some math :\


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

Beautimus day in Mainiac land… Got lots of outdoor work done.

Made something new tonight … A Rumchata root beer float.

Yum!


----------



## Gene01

Beka, PLEASE check out the Makita LS1016L. It's a slider but takes up very little more room than a non slider. And cheaper than a DeWalt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um, I brought home a Cardinals loser and a sunburn. Liam won his soccer game though. I forgot to mention he scored a goal in his game earlier this week. He's scored a goal before, but this was the first I've seen. I only make about half his games.


----------



## bandit571

Inside a LARGE box that Sue sent me, was a LARGE brace..









A Millers Falls No. 730-14 IN Holdall one, Took a few minutes to clean it up..









Looks a bit better now? This thing is HUGE! The other brace acquirred on the trip looks like a toy..









The only numbers it has on it, are 3710…..a 10" brace. The 14" one is even too big for the till. It may get hung from the "overhead" with the saws…

I even sanded the wood handles on these two, then wiped on some 3in1 oil. I also oiled the moving parts.

I wonder if I should apply for a PHD in Rehabology?


----------



## rhybeka

I must be thick in the head… what's the easiest way to tell if I dug down 3-4" over the majority of my 11×9 ft space? batten boards and a string level?

@Gene I'm looking at Makita's as well. The slider is still a bit rich for my blood but I do like the brand.  The 12 in compound looks good but it's only got a 6 in cross cut capacity. meh. still looking. Maybe I should just shuck it and set up a way to cut these 2x's with my circular saw instead. hmmm - looks like I found the newer version? http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LS1018-Dual-Bevel-Compound-10-Inch/dp/B00K1AXGW8?ie=UTF8&keywords=makita%20miter%20saw&qid=1460852088&ref_=sr_1_9&refinements=p_n_feature_four_browse-bin%3A9060578011%2Cp_36%3A20000-40000&s=power-hand-tools&sr=1-9

**EDIT The reviews on it are mixed on either amazon or HD's site - more bad than good I'm afraid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Still waiting on suggestions for my Luaun mahogany pile…..
> 
> - Mean_Dean


If ya got 52 of them you can make a deck of cards…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, a straight 2×4 spanning the space and measure down to the dirt.
I would cut all the const lumber with my circ saw. But that's me. Measure, Mark, square line and cut to the line making sure to cut the right side of the line.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had the cabin move well planned out and made sure I took everything I needed
cordless drill and impact - check
lag bolts - check
chains and straps - check
come-a-long - check
chainsaw to cut logs - check
concrete footer blocks - check
6' level - check
jack short enough to raise the cabin….. opps


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm - forgot I have a really long (6ft?) HF level. not long enough though. Looks like I'll have to see if I can locate a straight 2×4x12.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a nice day to spend down there anyways, daughter and the grandyoungins' came down and we did lunch. Debbie played with her metal detector and searched for that buried mason jar that we will retire on. I did a bit of mushroom hunting but didn't see anything. Checkers was so wore out, she didn't even make it to the couch, she passed out as soon as she hit the carpet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, give me a lever long enough and all that…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got a couple of long pinch bars… but they were at home…..


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like a good day, Marty!

If I can get the ground leveled in the AM, I can start running for gravel… will take me four loads for this shed, though I'll probably get lucky to get two in. Weekends just need to be longer.


----------



## superdav721

For those of you with 45 mins to spare.
This is what I inspire to be when I grow up.
He believes as I do. 
I know his head is a bit swollen but he is an artisan.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd hate to think how much a 12×24 building weighs…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's once again Saturday Night Open Bar!

The Bar is open!

Cheers!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This is what I inspire to be when I grow up.
> 
> - Dave


Grow up??? I'm tryin' to remember where I left the younger me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I took a walk into the woods and enjoyed a log along my babbling brook, actually, I sat there and wondered how I was gonna climb the hill to get back out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a seasonal brook or does it babble all year?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the bad thing about a holler, there's always a hill behind it. My babbling brook is in the second holler…..


----------



## superdav721

it weighs a hell of a lot!!!


----------



## superdav721

Marty did u eat the shroons?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it babbles more in the spring then it does in the fall…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, I didn't find any to eat. I thought for sure they'd be poppin' today…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I put the "boil" video on the top of the thread. Thanks for the link!

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I try to keep my birthday low key. I never celebrate it. But I always forget that it's on Facebook- that is until people start sending PMs. My phone has been beeping from notifications nonstop for two days- at all hours of the day and night. I actually had to uninstall the Facebook app because it was way too disruptive. I mean, why does it have to beep every time? I tried turning off the sound on the app, but that didn't work. Anyway, it is nice to know people care


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Thanks for the birthday wishes. I try to keep my birthday low key. I never celebrate it.
> - StumpyNubs


I never overlook an opportunity to eat cake…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll convince my 2yo grandson that it's his birthday just so we can have more cake…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I already eat cake daily.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That reminds me, we have some cherry turnovers and ice cream, Happy Birthday Stumpy…..

BRB…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That reminds me, we have some cherry cheese coffee cake. BRB.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at the Hal Taylor templates. I like the look of them better. I was notified by the truck driver that he's delivering my bandsaw Monday. He has been the one to deliver all of my equipment.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, do you know Hal Taylor?


----------



## KTMM

6 months away and there's a new thread….....

POST.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll try ta catch ya up Lucas… Um…..


----------



## superdav721

cake…......ummmmmmmm….........yum


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and ya hafta build a chair…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just realized I'm the winner of a Stumpy Nubs t-shirt for post #1000…..


----------



## MadJester

Randy…I'll send them shortly…I was spending my grocery money today…














































Went to the swap meet/flea market down at Raceway Park in NJ…seriously cheap prices…the hand plane is Stanley Bailey #3…and the little brass plane were two of my favorite finds…each was $3….most expensive item was $15…two items were $8…one or two were five…most were only a dollar or two…it was an exhausting, but good day…only covered about 25% of the vendors there…will definitely go back the next time…


----------



## superdav721

OMG that shave is awsome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superdav721

Yall do know Chad Stanton taught me how to shave


----------



## mojapitt

Had a very Randy -like day. A couple naps and accomplished practically nothing. .


----------



## MadJester

OMG Dave…that was hilarious!!!!!

Monte…sometimes we need that….did you get your package from me yet?

Bandit…yes, that sucker was a HUGE one….kept trying out different boxes until I found one that would fit it! Glad it got there!


----------



## rhybeka

woooow Sue! What a haul!!


----------



## mojapitt

No package yet. My person that delivers the mail has a great deal of trouble getting it in the right mailbox.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad the bar is open Dean cuz we have started!!

Snow and rain outside today, sent some over Monte's way.

Had a fairly productive day today. Speaking of Monte this is some of his poplar stained with cherry. Top for my daughters coffee table is coming along.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I was this lazy though


----------



## bandit571

Takes naps as an art form..

Yard sales today….meh. Spent a whopping fifty cents for two small baggies of items.









The Hole Punch might be worth at least that. Threw out one screwdriver, as it was made with the shank installed at an angle. I can at least straighten the other bent one. The baggie is full of brass…paper joiners. Push them through a hole, then the split end can be spread out and flattened down.

missed out on a few other sales…..always next weekend…
That long blue thingy is a shoe horn. 









Fifty cent day…cheap fun. The pups had to ride along in the van, and the Boss. Boss did a bit more "shopping" than I did…


----------



## Festus56

For all you Maloof chair builders out there. Story time chair.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Alright, just finished a movie, and it's time for a little bourbon!

Think I'll start the evening with a little Old Grand Dad 114.

Seem to be getting in a rut with the same old bourbons lately. They're great, but seems like it's time to rejigger the mix a little. Saw on the OLCC's website that Appleton Rare Blend 12yo rum is going on sale in May. I like rum during the summer, so I think I'll start with that one!


----------



## bandit571

Around here….they make their own…..and use BROWN sugar for the colour it gives, otherwise, just a hair or two short of pure grain alkie-haul…..the kind that will eat the rubber seals on the Mason jars….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, I think I'll stick with the Appleton!

Well, it's time for The Drop Shop on KMHD (kmhd.org). Ohio Players playing right now! Think I'll go with a little Buffalo Trace, to start the second hour here!


----------



## Festus56

Good Nite Grac… I mean Dean.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Yeah, Mark, it's about time to close down things here on the Night Shift. See ya all in the morning!


----------



## Doe

Dave, I think it's the translation rather than a swollen head: "large and mighty product", "fit yourself with wood". "Perfection is 80% planning, 20% working" makes sense (although I have a tendency to procrastination). "See grain, feel grain" reminds me of "wax on, wax off". He sounds pretty arrogant at the end but it's justified; I think it's a spiritual thing. I can't imagine him ever saying "oops. . . design change . . ." I would have liked to see the finished product - I was horrified when he said it would be painted. I looked up suri urushi and it seems like it could be a stain or solid. I hope he didn't do solid; the grain patterns were perfect.


----------



## Doe

Mark, I love the story time chair! I think it's kind of ugly to look at but wonderfully comfy for hearing stories.


----------



## Doe

I've spent too much time looking at Japanese woodworking and googling Japan's living national treasures and must get back to the matter at hand.










I used the bandsaw to cut the piece in half first (doh!). I tried using a plane to even out the long edge but I have a problem seeing where to go to keep it straight so I used the router table.

I'll get glass for the top; is that enough to keep it flat? I'm trying to figure out how to put legs on it. Walnut or maple? Either way I'll need to wait until next weekend to go to the store to get some. Tapered leg? Considering the beefy top, probably not. I am having problems visualizing the darn thing. Worse because I overthink everything at the best of times.

I think someone posted a link to someone who does this type of table - does anyone know who it is?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Um…. no Idea that morning would come so quickly.

Coffee is mandated….


----------



## rhybeka

@Doe that's beautiful wood!! You could probably do a taper- just make the legs a bit more chunky so the taper isn't so small? Or maybe something along the greene and greene style? just tossing out ideas!

No coffee here, but I am awake. think I'm hungry. who's making breakfast?


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm not making breakfast….
I am making a mad dash out the door though!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> I m not making breakfast….
> I am making a mad dash out the door though!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Why are you mad?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mad dash? Don't forget to take your car.

Doe, Monte was thinking about a river table. Not sure if he made it or not.

I can't put it off anymore. I have to cut grass today. The little dog is wading thru the back yard grass.


----------



## mojapitt

It was 80° here 4 days ago. Maybe 35° today. Thursday may be 80° again.


----------



## mojapitt

I priced a river glass table for a customer. But they didn't order it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mad dash? Don t forget to take your car.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, he's not allowed to drive his car, he has ta make this one last…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Around here….they make their own…..and use BROWN sugar for the colour it gives, otherwise, just a hair or two short of pure grain alkie-haul…..the kind that will eat the rubber seals on the Mason jars….
> 
> - bandit571


It's strictly for medicinal purposes only…..


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## Gene01




----------



## boxcarmarty

Where there's Gary, there's Gene… Is he one and the same???


----------



## GaryC

I am….. so is Gene


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, We're gonna need ya to check in, haven't seen your mug in a couple of days…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I think about my Maloof today, is that the same as working on it???


----------



## GaryC

For you….yes


----------



## Gene01

Never got above 44 yesterday. Spits of snow/sleet. Windy, too. A rare totally miserable day on the mesa.
Supposed to start a steady increase in temp over the next week, 90 by next Friday. 
Had to go to town for some screws and other hardware. We are making a concentrated effort to deter the swallows, this year. 
Shop time today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

In that case, I'm 'bout ready to post it as a project. Here's a preview pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I used screen to prevent the robins from building above the corbels on the side of my shop. They just used the screen to help hold their nest in place…..


----------



## mudflap4869

I went out to the shop and looked at the lumber that I have on hand. Not the right dimentions. Went to Lowe's and priced lumber, damn near gave me a heart attack. *Recalculating!* Might have to visit Andy's sawmill.

I do have a hell of a chunk of a tree in the back yard that Andy couldn't put on his mill, so I just might attack it with a chain saw just to see how I can ruin it. I envision a chair, but the saw might overrule that, and make more firewood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, have ya considered dynamite? Just remember ta number the pieces first so ya can glue it back together in the shop…..


----------



## MadJester

> woooow Sue! What a haul!!
> 
> - rhybeka


Thanks Beka…it wore me out…and I only got to a fraction of the vendors there…next time, I'm leaving earlier and bringing a bigger cart!!



> No package yet. My person that delivers the mail has a great deal of trouble getting it in the right mailbox.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Grrrrrr…....I'll have to search a bit for the tracking number…but I'll give it a few more days…..

Ok…I'm totally exhausted from yesterday….that swap meet was way bigger than I thought it would be…I was in heaven digging through the stuff but it was crazy! The thing is, most of the people were there for the swap meet, and the people that normally do the flea market from up the street were there also….so the swap meet people were really only interested in selling car stuff…but they brought along all their other stuff just to get rid of it….so nearly all the woodworking tools were tossed in as an afterthought…..at one point I seriously felt like I was at a strip club making it rain with dollar bills ("How much for this hammer?"..."A dollar…"...."This chisel?"..."A dollar").....It was like I couldn't make them take my money fast enough!! LOL


----------



## CFrye

Um Hey, y'all. 
Mark, congrats on the early retirement! 
What a haul, Sue! I think that brass spoke shave needs to come home here and be reunited with it's long lost little brothers.











> We are making a concentrated effort to deter the swallows, this year.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I find that a really tight tie or collar deters me from swallowing.

Your admonition for the day…Hug your babies and tell them how much you love them. You may not get another chance.


----------



## MadJester

I need coffee….massive quantities of coffee…


----------



## CFrye

Rough night in the ER. 
Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## MadJester

Those are sweet little spokeshaves Candy!  I'm actually not sure if I'm going to keep the one I found or not….I'll have to test it out on a few pieces to see if it suits my needs…with the curved base on mine, it might not be a fit with my projects….


----------



## Kentuk55

2 cups in, and still not nuff! I'm just gonna call Gary/Gene, "G-Man"...........cuz I don't know who's who… hahaha


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rehab center did their evaluation on MIL yesterday to determine where they can start her at. Getting out of bed and in a chair was about the extent of it, maybe they'll try to put her back in bed today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Those are sweet little spokeshaves Candy!  I m actually not sure if I m going to keep the one I found or not….I ll have to test it out on a few pieces to see if it suits my needs…with the curved base on mine, it might not be a fit with my projects….
> 
> - MadJester


I got one with a 'lil notch in it for easing corners, it's kinda handy…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Charles 
I'm a little late. Look hard at John Deere. No matter where you buy it Deere will stand behind it. Most of your consumer products are built by independent manufactures then labeled for the selling company and getting service after the sale is sometimes impossible. You nearest Deere dealer will always service there product .
Deere will stand behind all of their products except one.

That's their rear discharge manure spreader.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry that I haven't been around. Had a couple of really bad days but better now. Hope it lasts as Thursday and Friday were almost more than I could handle.


----------



## CharlesNeil

solved the mower, got a Simplicity Zero turn , from a local dealer, wanted some one who could also handle the service and was close by , it worked well.


----------



## CharlesNeil

solved the mower, got a Simplicity Zero turn , from a local dealer, wanted some one who could also handle the service and was close by , it worked well.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...computer issues again this morning…..

Scrambled some eggs, fried some hash browns…..have Mountian Dew "Throwback" made with real sugar…

Got the mower out from under the Tarp Shed wreakage…drained it's gas tank, checked the oil. Will remove the spark plug, shoot a bit of WD40 into the plug well. Need to go and buy some new gas for the tank.

Road trip today…...


----------



## TedW

Happy Sunday, everybody

Just popping in so you don't forget about me, and to let you know I haven't gone completely awol.

"Popping in" I think that's a British phrase… makes me all classy like.


----------



## bandit571

TED!!!


----------



## TedW

Bandit!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Whew, that was a lot of catching up to do…....!

Well, Heatwave #3 begins today-record-setting heat the next few days. Gonna be 20-25 degrees above normal.

Got some yardwork to do this morning, then I think I'll stay inside where it's cool the rest of the day. We Oregonians aren't built for this kind of heat-especially this early in the year!

Later, gators!


----------



## mojapitt

Dean, send me the heat. Heavy snow right now.


----------



## bandit571

Dean got the address wrong…80s around here today….

Ted seems to be beside himself????


----------



## DonBroussard

Ted! Dave! Nice to see you two checking in with the rest of us misfits.

Andy-Hang in there. How often are your treatments?

Monte-Are you feeling okay? I was struck that you pulled a Randy yesterday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hi Ted, been awhile.

Good to see you Andy, hope all gets better soon.

We have snow here too. Want to get the first load ready to go tomorrow but maybe have to wait a day or two.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, glad you at least feel like giving us a note. Hope that treatment stuff doesn't always make you that sick. Was going to call but, got to thinking about how much I don't really like to entertain on the phone when I'm sick… Just know, you're in my thoughts and prayers every day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking about you too Andy. Hopefully you'll tolerate it better as you go.

Charles, if you've never had a zero turn, it will cut your mowing time in half from a riding mower. Can't imagine cutting my grass without it anymore.

Ted!


----------



## superdav721

Doe his finish will do the grain justice. 99% of there finishes still show the grain. Oh how I would love to build a piece like that. When I retire u guys will see some amazing things .


----------



## superdav721

Ted!


----------



## cdaniels

Charles- When I was stationed in Louisiana I mowed the church lawn (4 Acres) with a X-mark and loved it. them zero turn mowers are the business!

Stepped out for a couple of days and missed a couple hundred posts. Well the willow was pretty much bust, all dry rotted but I got a few smaller blanks out of it so it wasn't a total waste of gas!

Working on a 16" hard maple bowl at the moment, As the name implies it is very very hard.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mid sixties….
Not a cloud in the sky….
CUSTOMERS EVERYWHERE!!!

Time for lunch….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the heat is on….....

Mid 80's today, maybe higher the next few.

Reminds me of Martha Reeves and the Vandella's Heat Wave.

View on YouTube

For you youngsters out there, this was a #1 hit in the summer of '63, and a #1 hit on AFRVN in '65 or '66.


----------



## Gene01

Ted!
Dave!

We haven't had.a mower since we moved to the mesa. Can't mow rocks.

Andy, praying your treatments effects ease off real soon.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ went and got half a ton of gravel and lost my motivation to put it in by the time I got home.
Still have to put black plastic down to keep the weeds at bay.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I might be wrong about this, but unless it's in the building code, I think you're better off using ground cover fabric under the gravel. It will keep down the weeds, while allowing water to drain away, instead of sitting on top of the plastic.

Also, if you need motivation, bring a big boom box out, put on some Van Halen, or heck, even some Martha Reeves and the Vandellas, and turn it up loud! Always gets me revved up!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beka,
I agree with Dean….
Landscape fabric to allow water to permeate through & to keep weeds at bay!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus 25 minutes and counting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

And I agree with Dean and Randy. The plastic would hold water and cause your wood floor to get wet.


----------



## GaryC

Under every house slab I've ever poured, and that's a bunch, we have always put plastic. It happens every day in the construction of houses. That other stuff can easily tear under the movement of the cement even when being poured. And where does all this water come from that you are mentioning?. The slab I'm on right now has plastic under it. Never gets wet. No signs of water or sweating.. Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, I don't think Beka is pouring a slab. I think she is building the shed on the gravel foundation.


----------



## GaryC

ok guess I missed that part…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Gary, she mentioned that she picked up a half-ton of gravel. If it were a concrete slab, then I agree with you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yard work 1/2 done, new wood project to start, fillets grilled, potatoes and onions grilled along with corn on the cob in the husk grilled. Time to sit down and relax to prepare for the hell that comes after physical therapy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have a dead walnut tree that is only about 10" diameter, but I guess I will cut 'er down and add it to the pile to take to see Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Time to edjumicate myself….
Subject: "Replacing A Power Steering Pump", on a 2003 Mazda Tribute.


----------



## gfadvm

> Ted! Dave! Nice to see you two checking in with the rest of us misfits.
> 
> Andy-Hang in there. How often are your treatments?
> 
> Monte-Are you feeling okay? I was struck that you pulled a Randy yesterday.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Chemo seven days a week, radiation 5 days a week. Thursday and Friday were tough but I've been good since then. Sawed blackjack yesterday all day and chainsawed all morning today. No explanation for the 36 hours of Hell. One day at a time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> And I agree with Dean and Randy. The plastic would hold water and cause your wood floor to get wet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If ya already got the plastic, just fire a half a dozen rounds of #4 birdshot into it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't let 'em tear ya down Andy…..


----------



## bandit571

Well..IF I can find all the paperwork..again…I think I can file the city's tax forms tomorrow….online.

Computer issues all weekend long….finally have most of them cured…..for now. Then had to go back and log back in to a bunch of places, and even reload Ghostery to kill off the ads.

Might just go and watch a bit of youtube….if it is working on this computer. Things come up as a green screen, then you have to take the curser back to the start, to get a picture. Still a work in progress.

for a few days, I thought Ohio drivers weren't as bad as other state's drivers…..until today. Yep, idiots on the road…just because they have a driver's license, does NOT mean they know how to drive on the road. They barely know how to get across a parking lot…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbly Friends,

Hit the beach and walked the cliff walk… DQ on the way home for a chilly dog and a shake….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Glad you're feeling better Andy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about the recent 36 hours of hell, and I hope that future treatments don't give you the same reaction. While I'm glad to hear you're out working, try to take it easy if you can. Don't make me call Carol!


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy-Thanks for the update. Sorry to hear about the recent 36 hours of hell, and I hope that future treatments don t give you the same reaction. While I m glad to hear you re out working, try to take it easy if you can. Don t make me call Carol!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Appreciate the concern Don but when I feel good, I NEED to stay busy. Carol, Kelli, and Bob (SIL) were all helping today. We made quite a group: Carol with her new knee, Kelli in her long dress fresh from church, me with my infirmities, and Bob. I chainsawed while they rolled logs and moved firewood.


----------



## mojapitt

Side panels are glued up. Making progress.


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
Glad you were up to "gittin 'er dun"....
Now git sum rest!!!


----------



## MadJester

Stay strong Andy!!

Well…I think it's official…I've done gone and lost what little mind I have left…got a call for a pick…and it made up for all that "exchange of labor" calls I've been getting lately…price per item ended up super low but I forked out a HUGE sum of money today…I'm gonna have to kick it into high gear and start listing like mad to catch up…


















































































Some of the pics look like doubles, but they're not…I forgot a box in the car and added to the pile…

These pics represent about half of my haul…got a West Point Saber as well…and a bunch of other WP items…the guy who had the shop was a framer and engraver…

As for the highlights…there is a Stanley Bedrock, a Bailey 7 (broken on the side…), a Bailey 4, Keen Kutter transitional, 2Stanley 98's, 2 Stanley 99's, Stanley 78, Stanley 67 spokeshave, and that big red handled scraper has a Stanley SW blade in it, but no other info…

I ended up with saws, hammers, axes, WP challenge coins, WP Cadet buttons….dang…I left a lot there as well…I think I'm fully stocked for the time being…now I just gotta get it all downstairs to the shop (my back is screaming just thinking about it!)


----------



## rhybeka

SWEET haul, Sue!



> And I agree with Dean and Randy. The plastic would hold water and cause your wood floor to get wet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> If ya already got the plastic, just fire a half a dozen rounds of #4 birdshot into it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOL! I would agree with you all, but I've used landscape fabric under all of the previous gravel jobs in my yard, and guess what- I have a HUGE amount of weeds that have come through - enough I basically need to Roundup my entire back yard or set it on fire. Thought I'd try something different with the plastic and see if the weeds manage to permeate. I managed to unload the majority of the first half ton from my truck bed. Wish I woudl've remembered to put a tarp down. Oh well…there's always the next three half loads.


----------



## GaryC

Charles, send that mower back. This one is cheaper and uses no gas. Never buy parts. No belts, no battery. Can't lose


----------



## bandit571

That big long red handled thingy is a Stanley #70…...used to be used to scrape labels off of shipping crates.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
That really is quite the haul.

Now then, I received your email….
However…. there were NO attachments (read: PICTURES)!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

WoW, Sue.


----------



## bandit571

Still fixing things in this computer…..not too sure if I'd trust the email part, just yet. Would help IF I could even FIND it in the computer… 
Maybe these are too big, anyway?









Too big?









Or, too small?









Not sure if the computer does a resize when I load from the camera….


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-I spy a little hand vise in that latest haul. I might be able to save you the trouble of posting that. Send me a PM on what you're asking for it, including shipping it to zip 70512.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, that's an amazing haul! If you get all that stuff sold, you can probably retire!

Bandit, the photos are all the same size-which is good! I think LJ's software makes all photos the same physical size (the same dimensions). Upload speeds are then determined by the file size. <=2 megs seem to upload fairly fast. I've found that my camera saves JPEG photos at about 5-6 megs. I've also discovered that opening them, and then saving them with MS Paint seems to reduce the file size to <2>s.

(I hope that dissertation made sense…....!)


----------



## bandit571

Sue: here is the one I have, all cleaned up..









That chisel is an 1-1/2" wide. The sole of the 70 was curved in two directions, front to back, and side to side, the iron was sharpened as a camber to match. Can be either pushed along, or pulled. Been using it to remove those bar codes Menards prints right on to their lumber…









Stood across the road from this bunch of…...people..









Olde Pharte Support group???


----------



## MadJester

> That big long red handled thingy is a Stanley #70…...used to be used to scrape labels off of shipping crates.
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks Bandit!! 



> Sue,
> That really is quite the haul.
> 
> Now then, I received your email….
> However…. there were NO attachments (read: PICTURES)!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'll try again, but you do know that you could just go back to my original email and download the pics again, right? 



> Sue-I spy a little hand vise in that latest haul. I might be able to save you the trouble of posting that. Send me a PM on what you re asking for it, including shipping it to zip 70512.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Will do Don….it's a bit late now, but I'll research it a bit, set it below what they are going for and figure the shipping….prob. tomorrow…kick me upside the head if I forget…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great haul Sue.

Happy belated birthday Stumpy.

Andy - I hope the memory of those rough days fade quickly

TED!

Set up at the market Saturday. Almost froze to death but enjoyed myself. First words I heard at 5:50 am was "Hey, the clothespin lady is back!" 
16 dozen sold. Not bad for April.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, what is the next project for the clothes pin money?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good pickens Sue, lots of cool stuff there.

Glad you can get out and work Andy, keep up the feeling good thing.

First load ready to go to MT all loaded. Mostly all yard and patio things. A few tools and some of Jamies plant stands from inside the house. Guess at least 4 more loads to go. The boy got all his storage stuff out of the garage so made a little room. Jamie has 2 job interviews on Tuesday. Told her if she gets both jobs it will take the stress off of me. Don't think that is going to work from what she replied.


----------



## MadJester

My apologies Randy…I had a draft of the email with the pics, but it somehow never got sent….I have done so now…should be good to go…sorry for the mixup…


----------



## superdav721

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MadJester

Well…I'm sure Bandit is asleep at this point, but I also think I already know the answer…..in the batch of planes I got tonight, I have one of the low angle block planes marked on the side with "60 1/2"....now…as we all learned down at the jamboree, I already own one, and so does 74….  So…the blade in it is a Millers Falls blade….I checked (since MF made a lot of take offs on the Stanleys…) and lo and behold….they did NOT make a 60 1/2….so…wrong blade or wrong body? Maybe both…LOL…..there is also a Bailey No. 35 transitional with a Sargent blade…..ugh…..I believe both will sell with what they have, although…...I did pick up a stash of irons when I was visiting my friend in the western reaches of NY…..I'll have to look…..


----------



## MadJester

Mark…sounds like things are moving along quite quickly…I hope the job situation works out for both of you!


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls low angle was a No. 56B ( got one and the Stanley)

Looks like there are two trans #35s….maybe the other one is the Sargent?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Monte - I'm still recovering from the electrician's bill for rewiring the shop and the LED lights…  nothing planned other than that for now. I also may need more springs before the end of the season.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to go get poked and prodded at the hospital and then to work. Just routine check up stuff.

Have a good Monday (if such a thing exists).


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Sue,
I got the email, WITH pictures attached.
Thanks.

I guess it is true….
Third times a charm!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Good morning all!
The past week after the big event has seemed busier than the week leading up to the big event. 
There has been so much going on here that I don't know where to begin. 
After yesterday started getting just as hectic I decided to promptly stop the roller coaster and get off. 
So I got on my riding mower and cut the yard about three times, refusing to stop and shut off the engine for anyone wishing to talk to me. 
.
Back to the doctor today. 
After that I have to go to the dealership to try to order a hose for Lisa's vehicle. 
I spent five hours with know nothing parts people on Saturday trying to find this hose. 
I even came home, researched it, found them a parts number, and still couldn't find it. 
If they could not look it up by make and model, there was no hope. 
I miss the days when parts counter guys at parts houses had detailed cross reference books behind the counter. Those guys could find anything, or at least point you in the right direction. 
Anyway, maybe the dealership parts guy will be more knowledgeable.


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck, William!

Morning all!


----------



## DIYaholic

William,
Hope that roller coaster ride ends….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## CFrye

*YAAAHOOO!!!* Sue hit the mother load! Oh my, I WANT *THAT* and THAT and THAT and oh yeah THAT! But I have no roooooomm :-(
I'll just sit here and drool…
Andy, sorry you had some bad days. Hang in there, buddy. 
Thanks for posting more pictures, Bandit!
Monte, what are those pretty side panels for?
Gary, you forgot the part about how that mower fertilizes as it cuts!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
NOAA predicts dry and warm on the mesa.

WOW Sue, that's quite a pick. 
Most of those tools are familiar. Yes, even the box scraper. But those little silver thingies with the black knobs and the angled slots have me stumped. What are they and what planet did they come from?

William, technology has produced some non useful idiots. And they all seem to work in some sort of customer (non) service. Hope you find the hoseand don't get hosed in the process.

Andy, Man, that sounds great! Maybe the worst of the side effects are behind you. Sure hope so. Don't over do it, though.

*74*, More of the "sounds like….." stuff?

Starting on the great netting project today. Maybe I should have done a swallow study first.


----------



## ssnvet

Patriots Day in New England….

Everyone has the day off…. except the company I work for, of course.

Chile Dog wasn't such a good idea after all. My tummy hurts. Need more coffee, but that will make my tummy hurt even more.

It's looking like a Charlie Brown kind of day.


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…...eye ball #2 still isn't awake …..yet

Got a email from someone "claiming" to be a Larry Kirk….....aka guess who has lots of "free" woodworking plans?

I marked larry as a spam-bot, and added a blocked to anything he might send.

On the road again today. Boss has errands to go to, I have to go and get fitted for a heart monitor. Wear a halter for two days.


----------



## MadJester

> Millers Falls low angle was a No. 56B ( got one and the Stanley)
> 
> Looks like there are two trans #35s….maybe the other one is the Sargent?
> 
> - bandit571


The other one is a Bailey No. 35



> WOW Sue, that s quite a pick.
> Most of those tools are familiar. Yes, even the box scraper. But those little silver thingies with the black knobs and the angled slots have me stumped. What are they and what planet did they come from?
> 
> - Gene Howe


They are Stanley 98 and 99 and they are called a side rabbet plane….it is better explained here than anything I could attempt…I believe mine are missing the depth stops… http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/10/side-rabbet-plane/


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to look those up last night to see what they were. I thought I was the only one that didn't know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the seat part of the maloof joints done. We'll see how well I can cut the leg parts to match and how well my roundover matches the rabbeting bit.


----------



## MadJester

Don't feel bad guys….I only identified them as a hand plane…I had to look them up also…


----------



## bandit571

Looked like some of them were missing the cutters?

Stanley would stamp "BAILEY" on a lot of tools, because they were cashing in on Leonard's good name…and Stanley's Cash Cow. Stanley or Bailey? Stanley made them both.

Now, IF that "35" number happened to have an "0" in front of it…you would have an Ohio Tool Co. No. 035.

Sargent used a very fancy lever cap on thiers, Stanley used a "dimpled" one, Ohio was almost smooth.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Went to the dealership early this morning. 
The hose is supposed to be here around 1:00 today. 
Took the dealership about five minutes to look up the part, locate where it's at, and order it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, and the price wasn't as bad as I feared. 
$24.98
These days, for a molded hose with different sizes at each end, that's a fair price for it.


----------



## bandit571

Lever caps…we have all kinds of them..









Ohio Tool Co…...Sargent, and a Stanley.









Sargent was a tad fancier, though.

Ohio Tool Co. No. 035..









Oh, and DonB, that Millers Falls Lever cap I brought back home from your stash…









Makes the Mohawk-Shelburne plane into a Millers Falls No. 90









This was made for sears, by Sargent, and the iron is stamped as a Fulton….aka, Sargent #3416 jack plane.


----------



## mojapitt

On the ground and on the platform


----------



## GaryC

Great lookin' dog, Monte.
Oh, nice bandsaw too….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, Day 2 of the heatwave-record-setting temps 25-30 degrees above normal. Might cool down later in the week-I hope so! It's so funny that everyone thinks all it does is rain in Oregon. The last few years, it's just been hotter than….......

Gotta start making plans to take down a dead cherry tree in my front yard. If anyone wants the log, stop on by!

Will be off on errands soon-later, gators!


----------



## Cricket

Good grief. I fell way behind in this thread already!

Have I missed anything important?


----------



## rhybeka

eating a quick bite of trail mix between shuffled around meetings.

@Cricket - uhmmmm….Bandit's getting a heart monitor today, Sue's gotten the motherload of tools making most of us jealous, Mark is moving, Andy had a few rough days, but I think the rest of us are chugging along?


----------



## mojapitt

At least it is pretty now


----------



## Cricket

> eating a quick bite of trail mix between shuffled around meetings.
> 
> @Cricket - uhmmmm….Bandit s getting a heart monitor today, Sue s gotten the motherload of tools making most of us jealous, Mark is moving, Andy had a few rough days, but I think the rest of us are chugging along?
> 
> - rhybeka


My thoughts and prayers are with both Bandit and Andy. Are there pictures of Sue's motherload of tools? Where is Mark moving to? Can I get ALL OF YOU to move to South Texas? (grin)


----------



## ssnvet

I think Monte merits a big YOU SUCK for that pretty new band saw. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice saw Monte. Now start cutting some chair legs.

I lucked out. My bits are a perfect match to each other. Not bad considering one is a cheapo I've had for years and the other is a grizzly I just ordered. Hal Taylor goes into an explanation of why and how router bits are not exactly what they say they are. I got one back leg fitted. I like the maloof joint. Hardly needs glue or screws.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree on the Maloof joints, once you know how, it's a joint that could be used for many things.


----------



## CFrye

Because Cricket asked. NOT because I'm still drooling on my keyboard… 


> Some of the pics look like doubles, but they re not…I forgot a box in the car and added to the pile…
> 
> These pics represent about half of my haul…got a West Point Saber as well…and a bunch of other WP items…the guy who had the shop was a framer and engraver…
> 
> As for the highlights…there is a Stanley Bedrock, a Bailey 7 (broken on the side…), a Bailey 4, Keen Kutter transitional, 2Stanley 98 s, 2 Stanley 99 s, Stanley 78, Stanley 67 spokeshave, and that big red handled scraper has a Stanley SW blade in it, but no other info…
> 
> I ended up with saws, hammers, axes, WP challenge coins, WP Cadet buttons….dang…I left a lot there as well…I think I m fully stocked for the time being…now I just gotta get it all downstairs to the shop (my back is screaming just thinking about it!)
> - MadJester


That crate looks suspiciously like a Tardis, Monte. 
Bandit, Please don't let them talk you into the Daisy Duke shorts to wear with your halter!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue do you have a picture of the bedrock? I maybe interested.


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh! That is SERIOUSLY the motherload of tools! Nice!


----------



## MadJester

> Looked like some of them were missing the cutters?
> 
> Stanley would stamp "BAILEY" on a lot of tools, because they were cashing in on Leonard s good name…and Stanley s Cash Cow. Stanley or Bailey? Stanley made them both.
> 
> Now, IF that "35" number happened to have an "0" in front of it…you would have an Ohio Tool Co. No. 035.
> 
> Sargent used a very fancy lever cap on thiers, Stanley used a "dimpled" one, Ohio was almost smooth.
> 
> - bandit571


I'll have to re-check it later…pretty sure it has "Bailey" around the knob and the end of the wood had "Bailey No. 35"....it's back in a box waiting to go downstairs…And yes, I only have some of the irons…the place was huge and it was a mess (about like my shop….).....I kept an eye out, but didn't find them…



> I think Monte merits a big YOU SUCK for that pretty new band saw. I hope it serves you well.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Ditto… LOL

Cricket…yes, I've lost my mind….

DL….hang on and I'll get some pics of it for you…


----------



## MadJester

Here's the Bedrock DL…









































































The cat had to help inspect it…

Has some rust, needs cleaning/sharpening/lapping etc…

Message me for pricing/shipping if interested…


----------



## MadJester

And for Bandit to see since I got up off my lazy butt for DL…LOL





































It has the Sargent VBM iron in it…


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a nice one Sue but I'm looking for the flat top ones. Sorry for wasting your time but if you get any of the flat tops keep me in mind they are hard to come by around here and I would like to make a
full set.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-Those side rabbets are pretty rare. I think a left and right are the Stanley 98 and 99 (Bandit can confirm). The missing depth stops might be hard to find (or maybe not). Great finds, all.

Bandit-I'm glad the lever cap fit your Millers Falls plane. Looks like a match made in heaven.

Cricket-I was kinda missing you too. Glad you stopped by. Beka did a good job of catching you up.


----------



## MadJester

No worries DL…I was a bit let down myself when I was researching it to find that it wasn't the flat top…

Yes Don…98 and 99's….not going to bother to find the depth stops…I'll leave that to the next owners….I've spent enough on that lot as it is….


----------



## Gene01

Sue, Thanks for the link. They are neat tools. I don't know how I've gotten along without a set for 50 years. Oh, now I remember. If it don't fit I just get a bigger hammer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chairs coming along. It got a bit narrower than I wanted when I had to cut the seat apart and re glue and it was a medium size in the first place. Now it's a small medium. Should fit me well though, at least while I'm thin. The head rest is cut at an arc out of a thick puece of walnut. Still have to figure out the arm joints. Got an idea to help with the narrowness and gas some room back. Legs are way long in front until I figure out how long to make them. It's clamped together, but I was able to sit in it. Feels good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, this thing is having some issues.


----------



## SASmith

Looking good, bill.


----------



## DonBroussard

Moving day! We've been at it since early this morning. We are guessing that we'll be out of our current house in the next 8-9 days or so with a bunch of hour-long trailer trips to the rehab house, and then another 3-5 years to unpack the boxes. There is still work to do at the rehab house but it's ready for occupancy.


----------



## mojapitt

Officially made sawdust with the new saw. Already love it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Man is it hot out there…......

Helped a neighbor take his dead lawnmower to the recycling center, and got to experience August in April! Weather guy revised the high temps up 5 degrees, and it's 90 out right now, and still going up! Full 30 degrees above normal.

Might have to move to Oklahoma or Texas, where it's cooler….....!

Monte, glad to hear you like your new bandsaw!

Bill, are you having issues with your computer, or the chair? Chair's looking good, by the way!


----------



## Cricket

It's a bit soggy in Texas right now. It's flooding time of year again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Dean. I thought it was LJ, but maybe it was my iPad acting funny.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> It s a bit soggy in Texas right now. It s flooding time of year again.
> 
> - Cricket


Seems like you got our weather, and we got yours!


----------



## bandit571

tax form is completed, and sent…..I hope. Not even going to worry about the $4 they owe me.

Ebay needed paid off, got that chore done. I hope.

Heart Monitor in place…...hope they shaved enough hair off, tape comes off wed…...

Pups are being BRATS!!! Anna wants to growl at you if you tell her no. Also beats up on brother, and growls at him. Had a stare-down over the food bowl…..with Momma Cat…...no fur flew…..yet. back yard is fenced in….yet these two have found two holes to escape through….mainly Anna. max just tags along.


----------



## Gene01

Chair looking good, Bill.

The new saw looks great, Monte. Glad you like it.

90's in Portland, OR hasta be just down right muggy and miserable.

Now Cricket, you are close enough to South Padre. It's nice @90.

Bandit, Would love to see those pups staring down each other and the cat, too. I'll bet they are a blast.


----------



## Cricket

The temperature is fine. It just won't stop raining.

Houston is getting slammed.
https://weather.com/safety/floods/news/houston-southeast-texas-flooding-impacts


----------



## StumpyNubs

Crap! I need a #98 side rabbet plane, but Sue's isn't complete! Guess I'll have to go garage sale-ing…


----------



## rhybeka

we got a BarkBox today…Lily saw it when we opened it, and we put it on top of the fridge. She's trying to stand on the recycling bin to get to it and baying.

decided to take the evening off… probably need to go clean up outside but not moving any gravel.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
The chair is progressing along nicely!!!

Dean,
Ya may need to ice down those bourbons….
That and have more than just the usual number of bevies!!!

Monte,
Ya know what they say….
We need pictures (video prefered) of your "anniversary" gift in action!!!

Cricket,
Keep your head up….
It's easier to breath in high water that way!!!

Don,
Congrats on the move….
I tend to have the same unpacking schedule!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra/Sue/William/Eddie/Jeff, got the package today. Thanks everyone very much. My wife and I look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, the main problem with action pictures is that I generally work alone. I can't take a selfie safely while running the saw.


----------



## DIYaholic

A BIG shout out to William & Jeff….










*THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

I looked at my chair several times today. That's as close as I got.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was able to replace the Power Steering Pump….
Pretty much without incident.
So I'm hoping my vehicle is set, for a while at least!!!

I do need to pick up a gasket/washer/o-ring thingy….
Of course, it is a dealer only part!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

My fat butt would never fit in that chair, *Monte*. In fact I can only sit comfortably on settees and long church pews.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice haul, *Randy*. Now go work on your power steering pump, you sissy. (Whenever I get a new car I unhook the power steering because real men don't need help turning their cars. Of course a few neighborhood cats would beg to differ… if they were still with us…)


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, you actually drive yourself? I assumed you had a driver.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I tried to hire a driver. But he didn't want to push my old truck while I pop the clutch to get it started. I swear, kids these days don't want to do anything!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Sue's gloating, Bill's gloating, Monte's gloating, Randy's patting himself on the back, Cricket's swimming…..


----------



## JL7

Got a package here myself, while unpacking Charlie promptly settled in:










William - thanks for the cool pen and scoop! And of course the crapper sign, again, what an honor!

And nice job on the aprons Marty, Charlie loves it…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

I used to have a car that I had to push start by myself all the time. It went through starters like crazy. I'd push from the open driver's door then jump in and pop the clutch. I got pretty good at it. Of course I was 20 years younger and, let's just say a little MORE than 20 pounds lighter.

That reminds me… it's dinner time. Catch you guys later!


----------



## mojapitt

About 30° here now. Trying to warm up, maybe go out again later.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Very pretty saw!

Bill, Chair is lookin GOOD!

William, My CARE package arrived today. Many thanks to William and Jeff. William, Pen is beautiful but you stumped me on the wood species.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't gloat…....much.


----------



## JL7

Hey Don - good to hear moving day is near…...remember, if you're loading boxes that you haven't unpacked from the last move…...call Sue, she'll take them…....


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I pushed a car like that a couple times. I fell down trying to get in it (the last time) and it rolled in the ditch.


----------



## JL7

Nice work on the chair Bill, why is the progress so slow??

Hey Andy - been thinking about you with the treatments, glad to hear you're staying active, good for you….


----------



## firefighterontheside

These chairs are tricky to build. I used hand saws and chisels today!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nice work on the chair Bill, why is the progress so slow??
> 
> Hey Andy - been thinking about you with the treatments, glad to hear you re staying active, good for you….
> 
> - JL7


Sorry Jeff. I'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....Whenever I get a new car I unhook the power steering because real men don t need help turning their cars. Of course a few neighborhood cats would beg to differ… if they were still with us…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Power steering helps to maneuver the vehicle into the cat's path, much easier!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> About 30° here now. Trying to warm up, maybe go out again later.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, come on up-91 right now! (Of course, my bandsaw's not as nice as yours…..)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we Oregonians are a tough bunch-we laugh in the face of heat (at least this Oregonian does…..!)

I'm in my Morris chair, I've got you guys on my lap-and Martha Reeves and the Vandellas on the speakers!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Hockey night in Mainiac land…. tonight Mrs. Mainiac came a stalking me (I think she suspected I was pretending to play hockey and really up to no good)... so I have proof that I'm actually doing the deed…










The guy to my left is the best player in the league… notice he's not waiving his stick around in the air like a dork. But at least I'm not so stupid as to play without a cage. I've seen two of these guys take a puck to the mouth so far this season.


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Is that picture just before or after the fall???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Never seen this before. Seems our aircraft carriers don't always carry aircraft around…......!

(USS Ronald Reagan CVN 76, transporting her crew's vehicles, 9 January 2012)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great picture Matt.

Monte - admit it, you spent a considerable amount of time just looking at your saw…. it's a beauty.

Long day today. Skimmed posts.

Oh yeah, guess who got a phone call from CBC news?.. They want to do a piece on some lady who makes clothespins.

Good night Irene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Matt. I have those same socks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Dean. Who knew?

The CBC!!! No way.


----------



## ssnvet

74…. I'm crushed you didn't notice that I was wearing Habs socks :^p

I'm trying to channel Maurice "the Rocket" Richard, but so far, it's not going so well.


----------



## CFrye

I have a request…those of you that got aprons/patches in the mail (and Marty), please don said aprons and post a pic!
Let me clarify, post a pic of you wearing your new apron, please.

Sandra! That is so cool! I knew I should've gotten you to sign a clothes pin!

Matt, I can't see the wires holding you up at all! ;-P

Dean, that's the biggest ferry boat I've ever seen.

Bill, did you sit in your chair before or after you made Cindy sit in it?

Ugh. We just discovered a member of this household has an expired driver's license. It ain't me.


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Ya better start cranking up production….
Them sales will be frantic, after the CBC piece.
Soon you'll be featured on "Lifestyles of the Rich & Famous"....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I sat in it first, second, third, fourth, fifth and maybe sixth. Cindy was at least the sixth seating. I think she was a little scared though.


----------



## Mean_Dean

We begin Week 2 of The Streak:

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, were any of your test sits ala Matthias Wandel?


----------



## Mean_Dean

God, I love the Internet!!!

Look what I just found: 2 photos of Dad's ship, after her battle damage from Savo Island was repaired!

(USS Chicago CA 29, undergoing sea trials, Mare Island, San Francisco, 20 December 1942)


----------



## CFrye

Like this…




View on YouTube


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Monte, Very pretty saw!
> 
> Bill, Chair is lookin GOOD!
> 
> William, My CARE package arrived today. Many thanks to William and Jeff. William, Pen is beautiful but you stumped me on the wood species.
> 
> - gfadvm


My deepest apologies Andy, but I cannot remember which one I sent to you. Can you post a photo so I can tell you what the wood is?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Shelby, our new grand daughter, was born tonight. 
6lbs 13oz. 
18"


----------



## ssnvet

Great news William… Congratulations to you and Lisa and to mom & dad


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations William. She is blessed with an awesome grandfather.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, William & Lisa and family!
The pen William turned while we were in Mississippi arrived in the mail today. It is gorgeous! I tried to get good pictures. They just don't do it justice. 


















A slice of walnut, sandwiched between two pieces of buggy persimmon (a tree we cut down from our yard just before the shop was built) with a bit of coffee ground filler. 
Thank you, again, William.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a good thing I didn't order an apron (forgot to, too busy) as it is now too warm around here to wear one WITH clothes under it…...(try to sleep tonight with THAT thought in your heads…)

Pups FINALLY settled down tonight, now in bad asleep. Soooo, Good Night Ladies….


----------



## GaryC

congrats William and Lisa. Bet she's a beauty


----------



## MadJester

Congrats William!


----------



## MadJester

> Hey Don - good to hear moving day is near…...remember, if you re loading boxes that you haven t unpacked from the last move…...call Sue, she ll take them…....
> 
> - JL7


It's funny 'cause it's true…


----------



## MadJester

74….that's awesome! Your sales are gonn go crazy!!!


----------



## MadJester

> My fat butt would never fit in that chair, *Monte*. In fact I can only sit comfortably on settees and long church pews.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Somehow, I imagined you as more of a fainting couch kind of guy….hmmmmm


----------



## cdaniels

congrats william.

I have found out that willow is a bad thing to work with. causes rust and mold to everything it touches within an hour!

Do you guys ever get bored? I have a million things I could be doing but don't feel like doing any of them. I have a lot of expensive shiny stuff but no desire to play with any of it for some reason.


----------



## Doe

Beka, what's a BarkBox?

Dean, that's some big parking lot with an ocean view.

Sandra, you're famous! But are you allowed? Imagine arresting someone or going to court and hearing "hey Martha, isn't that the clothes pin lady?" What would that do to your street cred? Maybe they could film you with a blurred face and voice changed like the undercover police on TV.

William, congratulations!

Candy, that's beautiful pen and a reminder of the jamboree and your shop's history.

CD, if you don't feel like it, don't do it. If you did, it would be just asking for trouble. Take a nap, play with the kids, etc.

Need more coffee . . .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fried spam for breakfast this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, there are a couple of mailed out aprons that were delayed going out, they should arriving tomorrow…..

Congrats on the youngin' William…..

Congrats on goin' big time Sandra, and if ya gotta go into hiding, the spammer can get ya some new ID…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Dang, Texas is getting hit hard.

William,
Congrats to the Day Clan!!!

CD,
I know the feeling….


----------



## mojapitt

That's the biggest spam I have ever seen.


----------



## rhybeka

@Doe it's a monthly subscription service that sends dog toys and treats to your house once a month. You can do one month, three months, six months or a year. They were running a special at Christmas last year so I did it. my pups LOVE the treats and Lily set a record destroying one of the squeak toys last night. I think she had the fluff out of it in less than 20 min!

Morning all! 
'grats, William and Lisa! 
'grats Sandra!

Time for some pain pills.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks… That spam is so big I doubt it will fit in a can


----------



## mojapitt

That spammer must get paid by the word.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Grandma and Grandpa.
I need to get some spam.
Candy, thankfully my test sits never ended so destructively, though I didn't run and jump on it.


----------



## superdav721

Grats William…
How are yall posting the vids? When I embed the video info I get crap.


----------



## bandit571

Groannn, snort. Ow!!!......morning, already? 
Congrats to all!

Nothing planned out , yet. I did see a much better pattern for a rocker…...Need more data on it….


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
I use this site for the generate the code to embed the videos.

http://www.vtubetools.com/


----------



## mudflap4869

Congrats to the Day clan. Now I get to add another one to the list of my adopted grandchildren. 
I thought I had another 2 years on my licence. Now I will have to jump through the governments hoops again just to prove that I was born. Contact the state of WV to get another birth certificate, then dig up all the other papers that they require just to renew an expired licence. Now I am saying worse things than SHUCKY DARN.


----------



## Gene01

Must have got it at Costco or Sam's.


> That s the biggest spam I have ever seen.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Dean, where were they sailing that parking lot to?

Congrats Gramma and Grandad. Also to the new parents. Is it their first?

First day of the great net project complete. Neither of us fell off the ladder. The ceiling is so high we had to set the ladder in the bed of our Polaris. I needed a step ladder to get to the tall ladder. Got a few more screws that we couldn't reach yesterday. Time to break out the F250. 
The netting should arrive today. Then it's back up the ladder to hook it to the screws. 
Wish us luck.


----------



## Cricket

Don't like spam. Fry it up in a pan.


----------



## gfadvm

William/Lisa, Congrats on the grand youngun! My pen is REALLY dark brown with no metal ring in the center (if that helps ID it).

Still dripping here.


----------



## bandit571

Someone turned the heat off…..80s yesterday…...COLD today..









New pattern for the rocker build….Will add a few other details…...need to go back and measure a few items..









I think I might be able to build this one…


----------



## GaryC

*BEKA*


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats to the Day family on the new addition. Now William gets to spoil a granddaughter.

Congrats to Sandra for the interview. Maybe they'll let you post it here for all of us to see. Like Doe said, I hope it doesn't affect your street cred. You could probably use your clothespins as handcuffs in a pinch anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, does your family introduce you as "The clothes pin lady" or as an officer of the RCMP?


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats on the grand baby


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the heatwave continues-Day 3 and counting. Cooling all the way down to the upper 80's…......

Congratulations William on the new grandbaby!

Congratulations Sandra on your new celebrity status-we expect a link to the video!

Off on the jog in a bit-want to do it now before it's too hot. After that, it's time to take down the dead cherry tree in the front yard. If anyone wants the log, come and get it!

Been thinking about building some birdhouses to sell. I've got all the parts except the fronts/backs. Might stop by the BORG, if Randy gives me a discount!

All for now-later, gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

A grinder to the finger hurts. Should have been wearing gloves. Kinda hard to use the guard on there when sanding wood. Also, a half inch blade breaking on your bandsaw will make you check appendages and then check the saw. Some of you probably already know this. Guess I'm gonna have to finish up with 1/4" blade. Most of the heavy work is done though for the BS.


----------



## CFrye

On Stumpy Pt 2 there is a spammer that posted a reallllly long dissertation after clicking on 'Add to favorites'. You only see it if you look to see who favorited that thread. I click on it now and then just to shake my head in wonder. 
Gary, that's me today, too. Um


----------



## Gene01

On my way, Dean. It'll take a while, though. In the meantime, can you have it dried and sawn to 5/4 for me. No need to plane it. 
Thanks.

Gee, we can say we knew her when she was an international woman of intrigue who often worked as an RCMP Officer. Now look at her.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…....


----------



## rhybeka

looks like Sears has their craftsman 10 in sliding miter on sale… which also puts the craftsman sliding 12 in in the budget…. reviews say don't buy the 12 at regular price though.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-cm-10-in-compact-slide-miter-saw/p-00940753000P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12inch-single-bevel-sliding-compound-miter-saw/p-00921239000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Beka*- Unless you are only using it for rough cuts on construction lumber, I wouldn't buy a sliding compound miter saw without actually going to the store and checking it out. I like to grab the handle and try to move the cutter head side to side while holding the base still. If it moves, that means it is likely to deflect while cutting, which will result in inaccurate cuts, especially with miters. Most SCMS deflect more as you extend the cutter head all the way forward, but the good quality ones move a lot less than the less expensive ones. *As a rule of thumb, it shouldn't move side to side at all when it is retracted, and only the very tiniest amount of flex when it is pulled all the way forward (which is unavoidable in all but the obscenely expensive saws).* I am not saying the Craftsman is good or bad. I've never tested it. But most people who buy a SCMS use them in construction rather than woodworking. So the reviews won't reflect how they perform in that environment.


----------



## ArlinEastman

So how was the party guys and gals? Was it as great as I think it was?

Is next years still at my place?

Monte

You will be VERY happy with that bandsaw. I have the big brother to that one and like it a lot.



> *YAAAHOOO!!!* Sue hit the mother load! Oh my, I WANT *THAT* and THAT and THAT and oh yeah THAT! But I have no roooooomm :-(
> I ll just sit here and drool…
> Andy, sorry you had some bad days. Hang in there, buddy.
> Thanks for posting more pictures, Bandit!
> Monte, what are those pretty side panels for?
> Gary, you forgot the part about how that mower fertilizes as it cuts!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

If you get anymore tools you can put them in the bed where Jim used to sleep  lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Beka*- Unless you are only using it for rough cuts on construction lumber, I wouldn t buy a sliding compound miter saw without actually going to the store and checking it out. I like to grab the handle and try to move the cutter head side to side while holding the base still. If it moves, that means it is likely to deflect while cutting, which will result in inaccurate cuts, especially with miters. Most SCMS deflect more as you extend the cutter head all the way forward, but the good quality ones move a lot less than the less expensive ones. *As a rule of thumb, it shouldn t move side to side at all when it is retracted, and only the very tiniest amount of flex when it is pulled all the way forward (which is unavoidable in all but the obscenely expensive saws).* I am not saying the Craftsman is good or bad. I ve never tested it. But most people who buy a SCMS use them in construction rather than woodworking. So the reviews won t reflect how they perform in that environment.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

That is why I like my 1956 AMF DeWalt RAS with the nice solid arm. I am still putting it together tho after cleaning it and painting it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- I don't even own a SCMS, though I have tested a few. (The Festool is the best, if obscenely priced. But I also REALLY like the new Bosch saw that eliminates the sliding rods, making a much more accurate saw.) I can't bring myself to get one because it would mean getting rid of my grandfather's radial arm saw to make room.

This is a Google image, but my saw looks just like this one. Except mine is a 9" model.


----------



## mojapitt

I like my Bosch saw. Does Festool really need to be so expensive?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I think they intentionally over-price it to keep them exclusive. Sort of like the McRib.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I think they priced them that high to pay for all the angioplasty 20 years down the road when the dust settles after the inevitable class action suit for selling fatty foods. They sure are yummy though, wonder what they're made of?


> *Monte*- I think they intentionally over-price it to keep them exclusive. Sort of like the McRib.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, tree is down!! (And I may be gett'n too old for this kinda thing, but that log was heavy….....)

So, it's all yours, Gene-tomorrow works for me!


----------



## diverlloyd

I would think they are made from the same things hot dogs are made out of from the great out doors movie


----------



## DIYaholic

Mandatory 1/2 hour off the clock, hiding from customers session has begun….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Stumpy! I'll go take a look at some point. I'm a bit concerned about headroom in the new shop since it'll be against the 5'5" wall and on a stand, but I may not know better until the shed is built. (sooo maybe I wait until the build is done and hope it's still in the budget). I was also looking at the 12" regular compound saws as well, but I really like the width that the sliders could cut. I could just use it for rough cutting and do my finish cutting at the table saw…. I know it would come in handy for the actual shed build, but I could also just build myself some really beefy sawhorses and use a circular saw like Bill says he does.


----------



## bandit571

Someone wanted some holes in the fence blocked off…then stands there and tells how I am doing it wrong,....then wonders why I yell? DOOH….

Holes are blocked, someone is sulking. Same old, same old…

Picked up some thing polar 3/8" x 5".....should be enough to rebuild the Stanley 45's broken box. Might just go ahead and built a new one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William/Lisa, Congrats on the grand youngun! My pen is REALLY dark brown with no metal ring in the center (if that helps ID it).
> 
> Still dripping here.
> 
> - gfadvm


Really dark brown as in almost black? Sounds like you may have gotten the Texas ebony pen. I can't know for sure though without seeing a photo. 
Funny thing is that I meant to insert a little note into each package with a little personal message and telling what species each pen was made of. 
Yea, I remembered that clearly the day after I taped them up and shipped them off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Arlin. Jamboree was a great success. It has been pretty much decided that next years get together will be at Charles Neil's place in Virginia.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's too hot outside to do anything else out there! So I'm in for a snack, and to sit on my butt for a few.

I think tomorrow morning I'll take a few photos of the cherry log for you guys, and see if you all think it has any value. If Gene doesn't come get it, maybe I'll try to sell it on Craigslist.

Speaking of photos, I'm just thrilled to have found those two photos of the Chicago yesterday! It was nice to see her all decked out with her new main battery rifles, and new radar system. I've been collecting a photographic history of the ship, and recently came across photos of the two Japanese midget submarines that the Chicago sank inside Sydney Harbor on 31 May 1942. There was some controversy over whether Chicago had sunk one of them, but some civilian SCUBA divers found the sub-with .50 caliber bullet holes in the conning tower and hull-definitive proof that Chicago sank her.

Well, rest break's over-time for some laundry….......!


----------



## ssnvet

News from the paying gig…

after doing quite a bit of homework and pricing materials, I submitted a written plan to my boss to convert the two bay garage attached to the small building we use for an engineering office into a "tool room" for making jigs and fixtures to support our production departments, and build automation machines. If approved, that means I get a shop at work…. :^)

We already have the mill and surface grinder and heat treating oven, drill press and benches…. just need a good metal working lathe and we'd be all set up.

24'x24' to play with sounds like big fun…. and paid fun at that. I hope he goes for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck with that Matt. Maybe I should try to convince the chief that we need a fully functional wood shop at the firehouse. We have lots of room out back.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good luck with that Matt. Maybe I should try to convince the chief that we need a fully functional wood shop at the firehouse. We have lots of room out back.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You know, you'd have a good case for it. You guys could make toys for tots, to give away during the holidays.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, tell them that you just want the basic Festool collection. No problem!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinking guys. I'll tell them I need very expensive tools to make very cheap toys.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Good thinking guys. I ll tell them I need very expensive tools to make very cheap toys.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes, but toys for tots.


----------



## Momcanfixit

SPAM!

Matt - I was so busy analyzing your form that I missed the socks. So sorry. They're amazing Habs socks….. truly. If they were Boston colours I would have noticed. And shuddered….

Congrats William and Lisa!

Doe - I have permission for the interview. My job won't be discussed but if it gets mentioned it won't be any big deal.
I laughed at the 'street cred' thing. I'm more Columbo than Miami Vice. 
Actually when I contacted the reporter and told her what I did for a living, she seemed a bit disappointed. I think she thought I might be supporting my family of 12 single-handedly by carving clothespins with a spoon. It was supposed to happen this week, but we shall see. A cop on salary selling clothespins to support her woodworking habit doesn't have the warm and fuzzy appeal I guess. Oh well.

Hi Arlin

Dean - nice pictures of the ship. It must mean a lot knowing that your Dad served aboard.

Beka - I like a compound miter saw much better than a circular saw. Personally I find the circ saw heavy and harder to manoeuvre which translates to dangerous for me. It's by far my least often used power tool.

What else?

Bandit - sincerely apologize to your wife and tell her it was all your fault. That will completely throw her for a loop, and she'll look at you suspiciously for the rest of the evening.


----------



## mojapitt

It's really a big public relations thing, community support.


----------



## GaryC

Got more LED lights for the shop.

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, my wife won't use the new clothes pins till she gets a new clothes line. Ugh


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well then Monte, you know what has to be done.


----------



## mojapitt

The screaming you will hear shortly will be my wife when I give her the letter with her green card.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations Leana!
I did not learn my lesson with the grinder until I cut the same knuckle a second time. Then I went and got the screw on handle.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *Monte*- I think they intentionally over-price it to keep them exclusive. Sort of like the McRib.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I never liked the McRib…..



> Don t like spam. Fry it up in a pan.
> 
> - Cricket


Nothin' worse then stepping in spam first thing in the mornin'. I think Dean forgot to put it away when he locked up last night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congrats Leana!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yea, Leana!!!
All legal like…. to pay taxes and all!!!


----------



## mojapitt

First off, buy her a ticket home to see her family. Then she adamantly wants a full time job and earn her own money.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah green card, Monte if she gets a job will you loose a sander/finisher?


----------



## gfadvm

William, Pretty certain that it's Texas Ebony.

Monte, If she wants a job to earn money of her own, put her on salary or commission.

STILL raining. Getting nothing done. And more rain coming


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to rain here all day and we got nothin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Arlin*- I don t even own a SCMS, though I have tested a few. (The Festool is the best, if obscenely priced. But I also REALLY like the new Bosch saw that eliminates the sliding rods, making a much more accurate saw.) I can t bring myself to get one because it would mean getting rid of my grandfather s radial arm saw to make room.
> 
> This is a Google image, but my saw looks just like this one. Except mine is a 9" model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

That is the exact same one I have and I am almost done putting it together. Wonderful saw. I also had the daughter of MR Sawdust who was the first sales man for the Dewalt name is Wally Kunkel. I just started reading the book and I love it.


----------



## bandit571

Went and hid down in the shop for awhile…..made quite a bit of sawdust, too









One corner is test fitted up. This was an all hand tool night. Crosscut four panels to size with a handsaw….that was just the warm-up for the rest of the job…..

Guess I'd better go and blog about that…...whilest I rest up….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey Arlin. Jamboree was a great success. It has been pretty much decided that next years get together will be at Charles Neil s place in Virginia.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


O Well I was already planning on next year and put a tent on hold but I can cancel it and they should give me the deposit back.


----------



## TedW

Dave!

Sue, nice haul you did there.

Sandra!

Stumpy, maybe if you stopped confusing the brake pedal for the clutch the neighborhood kids wouldn't mind giving you a push.

William, congrats on the new young 'un. I was going to mention how lucky she is to have such and awesome grandfather but Monte beat me to it, and I don't want to appear as though I stole the line and can't think up something nice to say on my own, but the sentiment is still there.

William (again) Got the package today and I'm totally stoked. You guys are awesome! The pen is to become my official work pen, the JL7 magnet is on my fridge and I'm still looking for the right place to hang the Ted's Woodshop plaque. It's too nice to hang just anywhere.

Arlin!


----------



## bandit571

TED!!!!!


----------



## TedW

Bandit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Nice avatar!!


----------



## MadJester

> I did not learn my lesson with the grinder until I cut the same knuckle a second time. Then I went and got the screw on handle.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Geeze Bill…you act like you don't have 26 (or so…) knuckles left!!

Congrats Leana!!

TED!!! Thanks Ted… 

Well…spent the day mostly doing eBay listings…and took my mom to the doctors office…..no real tools to speak of, but I have a nice set of brass knobs listed and a screen door knob set…will most likely spend tomorrow shipping out a few packages and then taking some pics…most of them will be the tools from the trip, might get a few minutes to clean up some of the tools from that big haul in town….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the only way to keep track of this drinking game winning streak is to number it!

So, tonight were at #7!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets one drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Leana!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wow miss a couple days and fall way behind on my reading assignment. Well round one is done. First load to Billings and 2 interviews for Jamie and back to Gillette. I envy Don with only an hour trip. I have almost 4 hrs each way. Now have a dedicated 23' x 27' shop to work in when everything gets moved. No sharing with the bike or four wheeler now.

Nice saw Monte, they are pretty and do collect dust. My anniversary edition still looks good after a couple years. Just blow the dust off with air. Tried dusting it once like furniture and that was not good. Like a dust magnet.

Congratulations to Leana also. Just hope you don't lose your best worker.

Don't worry Cricket I am only moving homes I will not leave you folks.

Congratulations William. They are special. Our new one is already a month and a half old. Didn't remember they were so little but they grow quick.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning has broken. So has my resolve to get up early.
Need coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Welcome to the Procrasty Nation.


----------



## mojapitt

> Welcome to the Procrasty Nation.
> 
> - Sandra


Randy has a nation?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Welcome to the Procrasty Nation.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Randy has a nation?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thinking about establishing a military ….
That and we're working on a flag.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## rhybeka

d'awww! Morning all!

@Sandra yeah - I balked at the idea for the same reason but it bears some though I think. if it's the right height, put the 2x down on a piece of ply or foam that I don't care if I cut into, use something to set the saw against so I get a straight cut… not so bad…a tad more work than a miter saw and it saves me $3-400 for now until I can get the shop built and then see what space I have to work with. that or I buy the saw now and just end up having to move/put it somewhere else


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome William


----------



## TedW

d'awww you say? Well I say mnyumnumyum….coffeeeeee!


----------



## Kentuk55

Congrats William and Lisa, and to the parents.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt - I was so busy analyzing your form that I missed the socks. So sorry. They re amazing Habs socks….. truly. If they were Boston colours I would have noticed. And shuddered….
> - Sandra


The Habs and the Bruins played The Winter Classic (regular season NHL game on an outdoor rink) in Boston this January…. wish I could have gone. I got to see the Habs in the original Forum while the new Forum was under construction and it was a great experience. Been a Habs fan ever since, but when push come to shove, I'll always pull for the Red Wings.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's a quick pic (compliments of the Grizzly shop layout app) of what I'm hoping to do in the garage….


----------



## devann

Congratulations William. Grandchild?


----------



## bandit571

Good looking Rug Rat there, Grandma!!!!

That scream you will hear just after 1pm today will be when they pull the tape off that is holding the the monitor to my chest…...


----------



## ssnvet

William…. quite the cutie there… Grandma looks smitten :^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the heatwave is finally cooling down to the lower 80's today-normal is 60…......!

Off on the jog in a few, then I'll take a few photos of the cherry log from yesterday. The dang thing is pretty heavy, so I think I'll just drag it out into the sunlight, take some photos, and drag it back.

William, congratulations on the new rugrat!

Bandit, good luck with getting the monitor off-but you know, if you'd shaved the area first, it wouldn't hurt so much getting the thing off….....!

Matt, looks like a nice layout for the shop!

That's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Congratulations William. Grandchild?
> 
> - devann


Yes, definitely GRANDchild. 
Her name is Shelby Lynn

Lisa and I had our last child LOOOONG time ago. 
Even if it was possible, you could not pay me enough money to willingly plan another child for us. 
I love kids, but have a very hard time keeping up with them these days. 
I love being grandpa though. Spoil them and then send them back home.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Andy gave me his "intestinal flu". This is not pretty.


----------



## Festus56

> Congratulations William. Grandchild?
> 
> - devann
> 
> Yes, definitely GRANDchild.
> Her name is Shelby Lynn
> 
> Lisa and I had our last child LOOOONG time ago.
> Even if it was possible, you could not pay me enough money to willingly plan another child for us.
> I love kids, but have a very hard time keeping up with them these days.
> I love being grandpa though. Spoil them and then send them back home.
> 
> - William


Well said William.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Back to the paying job for 60 hours.
Welcome, Shelby Lynn.
That sucks Monte.
Nice layout Matt.
Sounds like a nice shop space Mark.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - William


Congrats William and family he sure is a great looking kid


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte good luck with that

William that's a nice looking new member of your family.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, all you log gurus, here's the log. It's 4' 2" long, and about 10" diameter. (Edit to add: This is a cherry log.)

Does this thing have any value? And is it worth trying to sell on Craigslist?


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
That log clearly has no value….
Please send it to me, for proper disposal!!!
I really don't know what it's true value is…. Mo re, Andy & others should be chiming in shortly.


----------



## DonBroussard

Anybody seen or heard from Ham lately?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anybody seen or heard from Ham lately?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Nope.


----------



## firefighterontheside

.....nor Jake from State Farm…..I mean Estonia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, my thought is that it would be worth something as turning blanks.


----------



## cdaniels

working out the details on a shed build for storing bowl blanks and lumber. Issue now is do I drive 5 hrs round trip to go pick up the stuff from menards and save some $ or have my local lumber yard order the stuff and deliver it to my house…

Dean I agree with bill, turning blanks is probably your best bet. let me know what you're going to do with it and I may throw some money your way to send me a couple blanks.


----------



## bandit571

YEEEOOOOOW!! x 5!!!!! Now it just wants to itch… BP was checked BEFORE they yanked the tape….122 over 80…I think that should be about right.

Rust hunt on the way…found a "new" place to go through…..they also clean properties and such, and sell off what they can..

Picked a mower for $50…..place beside it had a few saws…..a disston/hk porter coping saw No. 10B and a Millers Falls No. 43 coping saw….both needed blades, they wanted $2 per coping saw. I also picke 5 small files for a dollar bill. Not too bad a day. At least I had the spare blades on hand.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-minus •74• minutes & counting….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ at home and listening in on one last meeting.

@Chris I have the same debate for my shed..but my drive isn't 5 hours.

/sigh/ meeting is now 22 minutes over.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at Menards on the way home today….needed a gallon jug to gas up the "new" mower with..

Picked three 3mm x 6" x12" craft plywood panels @ $1.59 ea.
One Latch/catch old brass, to use on a lid
One package of solid brass hinges…
4 bags of brass oval head, slotted screws, to replace those phillips headed ones.
And a new brass wire cup brush for the drill press…Menards seems to be phasing out ALL brass wire brushes, even for the grinder.

Busy day…...chest is on the itchy side, where all that hair USED to be…..


----------



## CFrye

Dean, if you want to sell that log, seal the ends to prevent checking. Looks like it'll have lots of figure.
Hi, Shelby!
Minutes to go, Randy…
CD, what's your time worth? Would it be a fun family trip? A get away from the family trip?...
Went to Harbor Freight and rust hunting today, pics to follow, later. Slave driver is making me rearrange in the shop. Some off-cuts are actually making it to the burn pile *GASP!!*


----------



## CFrye

Beka, didn't you get a miter box and saw at WoodStick, last year?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, if you want to sell that log, seal the ends to prevent checking. Looks like it ll have lots of figure.
> 
> ...
> 
> - CFrye


That's a good idea, Candy-what do you recommend?


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I did! unfortunately I took it apart to get it cleaned and it's not made it back together again yet :\


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been temporarily exonerated…. I'm home!!!

Dean,
Any paint would do in a pinch….
Anchorseal is what most turners recommend….


----------



## MadJester

> Welcome to the Procrasty Nation.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> Randy has a nation?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Thinking about establishing a military ….
> That and we re working on a flag.
> 
> - DIYaholic


I'll bet basic training is a breeze….



> Good looking Rug Rat there, Grandma!!!!
> 
> That scream you will hear just after 1pm today will be when they pull the tape off that is holding the the monitor to my chest…...
> 
> - bandit571


I thought I felt a disturbance in the force….

William, that's one cute little baby!!

Well…I actually accomplished most of what I wanted to do today….even went down to the Bronx to help a friend pick up a truck for one of her customers…..only did a little bit of rust dusting…..just a few pieces to add in to the larger lots that I'll be listing this week….keeping like items together and whatnot…makes it easier to list, but can get confusing when I'm looking at pictures….eventually all axes look the same…all hammers look the same….gonna be boring, but worth it….


----------



## gfadvm

So sorry, Monte. You are in for a rough couple of days if it's like mine. Pass on the Imodium and go for the LoMotile ASAP.

Dean, Very strange bark for cherry. Looks like it may be past it's expiration date 

Bandit, NEXT TIME rub a little baby/mineral oil on the tape before removing it. It will slide right off.


----------



## Kentuk55

Hey Sue…........gr8 idea for a flag. Lets wait a few weeks before you start it…. LOLOL (Procasty Nation)... I think that's funny, and don't care who ya rrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mean_Dean

Andy, yeah it may be a bit past its prime. I think the tree had been dead for awhile, and that's why I decided to take it down. I'm just trying to determine if it has any value, or if I should just cut it up for firewood.

(Edited from Gary to Andy…....)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean is that a cherry fruit tree or black cherry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, it's only worth its volume in firewood 'til ya make somethin' with it…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean is that a cherry fruit tree or black cherry.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I'm not sure. It had pink blossoms, and had very small "cherries", but not many of them-so I don't know that I would call it a fruit tree. I'd say it was more ornamental.


----------



## GaryC

His name is "Andy" I'm Gary….. or Gene


----------



## Mean_Dean

> His name is "Andy" I m Gary….. or Gene
> 
> - Gary


Sorry, Gary! Must have had a brain fart-or is it, Senior Moment…......!

(I'll edit the post.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

(Edited-having to fix another Senior Moment…....)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, I'm blaming all this sudden Senior Moment stuff on the lightning going on outside.

All the electricity in the air temporarily short-circuited my brain….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Ok, I m blaming all this sudden Senior Moment stuff on the lightning going on outside.
> 
> All the electricity in the air temporarily short-circuited my brain….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Are you sure that it is temporary???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Timber King Mill in an auction between you and Andy April 27…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cowskin Prairie Auction LLC Equipment Auction


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ok, I m blaming all this sudden Senior Moment stuff on the lightning going on outside.
> 
> All the electricity in the air temporarily short-circuited my brain….....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Are you sure that it is temporary???
> 
> - DIYaholic


My attorney has advised me to plead temporary insanity…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks expensive.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I agree with the insane part!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
When are you going to pick up your saw mill???


----------



## mojapitt

Friends watching again tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it takes a certain "glutton for punishment" attitude to own a Sawmill. That's why Marty wants one also.


----------



## gfadvm

> Bill, Timber King Mill in an auction between you and Andy April 27…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That looks almost new! And a lot more bells and whistles than mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill,
> When are you going to pick up your saw mill???
> 
> - DIYaholic


When you pay for it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The Streak moves up to #8!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!

(Edited to add: The champion, who always wears a tie, just won again tonight. He's a dang good player, so this winning streak could go on quite a long time. Which is good news for Randy…....!)


----------



## bandit571

had both pups, went to carry them downstairs…halfway down…Uncle charlie (horse) hit the toes in the left foot, HARD!! I guess I was working a bit too hard in the shop? Pups are fine, just being pups.

I am beat! All four corners on the box are done. A bottom has been milled, and a lay out for a groove has been done. Had to use the Stanley/Wards #78 as well. Maybe when I get cooled down, a BLOG will happen?

Beka: Menards had all kinds of mitresaws…..


----------



## cdaniels

dean- if you don't have anchorseal melt a few candles or paraffin wax, (canning wax) and seal up the ends. if not that, most use latex paint as a last resort, I haven't had any luck with paint but that's just me, and up here in the far north.


----------



## Mean_Dean

CD, thanks for the ideas!

Though at the moment, I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it. If it has any value, I'll seal it up, if not, then I'll just give it to a neighbor who heats his house with wood to cut up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

This retirement stuff is work. Spent all day converting my bike hauling cargo trailer into a furniture moving van. Needed E track down both sides so I can tie furniture and my shop tools so they don't wander around while traveling. Going to be a toy hauler some day so had to take all the plywood off the walls and insulate first. Ready to load up and head to Billings tomorrow.

Dean if you was a turner you should try making some bowls from it like CD said. If I tried bowls it would just make a bunch of kindling.

Nice sawmill Marty. Think I will leave that to the experts like Monte and Andy too.

Randy why are there no associates around HD when I have a question but when I know what I need and where it is there are 3 to 5 wanting to help?


----------



## bandit571

begining to think these ind of joints are actuall easier to do than dovetails









Oh, and as for that #45? I have it about set up, ready to cut a few grooves









Pups are about like little kids…they just don't want to do "Bedtime"....One or the other is always jumping up and running around the house. They also know the sound of a Treat Box being shaken, and come a running. They also now know they have to "Sit" to get the treat. needing Puppy-pads less each day, too. Fence is fixed, so they can't get out. Work in Progress…


----------



## CFrye

Dean, what CD said. 
Marty, that auction is practically in our back yard! Do I HAVE to go to work that day?
Pics…
Marty, thanks for the lever cap, fits great!









Rust hunting 








Disston 10 ppi saw with a Craftsman etch
1 5/8" T auger
6" and 8" braces 
Mini anvil.

Safe travels, Mark. 
Great work on the box and the pups, Bandit.


----------



## Doe

> Dean, Very strange bark for cherry. Looks like it may be past it s expiration date
> 
> - gfadvm


Since the conversation is continuing, I think the last picture looks like a coprolyte (aka dinosaur poop) which would make it way past it's prime. Sorry for the potty comments so early in the morning - need more sleep, or more coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Coffee being consumed. It's Thursday. I should start Maloofing soon.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ pass the coffee pot…think I'm going to need some today. conference call that was supposed to be 30 minutes turned into 65 before it ended… I went out and built the frame for a soil sifter to see if I could get rid of some of those grass clods I have floating around in the backyard, only to find out the mesh I have on hand isn't small enough. Guess it gives me something to do while it rains the next two days. Ah well. guess I better get to work.


----------



## cdaniels

hmm, no sleep again last night, dang nerves in my back love poking at me. Coffee is down, bout time to bring the boy to school


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Get to it Sandra. I want to see some other maloofing pictures.
I watched a bunch of Scott Morrison videos on doing the spindles and rockers last night. I'm almost ready to glue and screw the legs on.


----------



## bandit571

Why am I up this early????

Top of a wet, dreary April morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy….

Puppy sitting this morning…...Thinking it might be close to their morning nap time….IF they get a good running start…they can get up on the couch and the bed….then play King of the Hill….


----------



## bandit571

Hey, DAVE!!!


----------



## superdav721

shhhhhhhhh im sleeping…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Netting around the car port is done. Just in time, too. The Swallows are just arriving. Several pair were confused and dumbfounded when they couldn't get back the the nesting spots they'd been using for 4 years. 
I kinda felt bad for the little birdies, but it passed.

Next little chore is to ready all the mowing equipment for the coming season. I believe I stated earlier that we don't mow rocks. Well, we really try not to. But we do need to keep the prairie grass down for fire safety. So, the brush hog thing we pull with a Polaris Ranger is set at 4" above the ground. Most rocks are safe.

Might get back in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Hope you are feeling better. Gator Ade is your friend!

Will be trying to saw some cookies for a lady this morning.

Gene, I love swallows but ours never stick around long enough to raise any babies.


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh. I think the rain finally stopped.


----------



## ssnvet

> *Sandra*- Is it true that 67% of Canadians say that their favourite colour is flannel? I m asking for a friend…
> - StumpyNubs


I have it on reliable source (the McKenzie brothers) that the answer is yes :^p


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Bob & Doug weren't always right….
Defintately not right in the head!!!
'ey hoser!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Just back from the pain Doc. A shot into the spine and sent home. It aint workin yet.
Went to Harbor Freight yesterday and treated myself to birthday presents. A mortising machine and another table saw. The old saw wasn't working as well as it should and the B.O.B. was scared of it. She gave me dirty looks every time I used it. Then on tuesday while I was getting another piece to cut, the dingflappin old battle axe unplugged it and pulled the prongs off the cord. I said some things worse than shucky darn, and she just grinned at me. Did I ever tell you that I hate that racklefratchin old woman?
Now I have to build cabinetst for the new tools to sit on.
The birds that were taking over the MILs house were martins. The plastic owl scared hell out of them. Owls love to eat martins.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother is Martin, and he isn't scared of Owls?


----------



## CFrye

> Oh my gosh. I think the rain finally stopped.
> 
> - Cricket


Quick, send out a dove!


----------



## rhybeka

LOL! I'm home finally. changed clothes and headed back out to lowes for some hardwire mesh for my soil sifter and some rebar…I think?


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shop time…..now have a glue-up taking most of my work space. Hey, I even had to sweep the floor!

Film of the Grooviness at 11pm….

Pups have been on naptime all afternoon…...


----------



## Gene01

> Guess Arizona birds are more savvy than Oklahoma birds.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Arizona birds moved there from other parts of the country where fakes were used. Smarter in their older ages.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I don't know where they flew in from but, they carry passports and green cards. So, I guess it's legal for them to build here. Although, no building permits are displayed. Maybe they are pretty smart. Code requires a bathroom in an occupied dwelling. They definitely don't follow code!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I thought the blue jean on blue jean "Canadian tuxedo"was their favorite.

The wife and I moved the new entertainment center and book shelves in. It looks ok to me but she has already started putting my Lego figures on the shelves so if I make it a project then she will need to clean the shelves off again.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey Becky, check out these bathing beauties!










I made them to keep the birds off the lawn when I put grass seed down.

They're easy to make. Just cut up a couple of 3' sections of old garden hose, then cut a short slot in the tennis balls with a utility knife, and stick the hoses into the tennis balls.

The birds think they're snakes-and for some reason, birds are afraid of snakes. I don't know why, since a bird can fly, and snakes can't, but whatever…..!

Anyway, these "snakes" are cheap and quick to make. And they work-birds won't come anywhere near them!


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser…









Been doing this sort of stuff all afternoon….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monty Python, "an African or European swallow?" 
Just did some boating to get signed off on the new rescue boat. Ok, let's put this thing in service.
Monte is full of one liners today.
Jim, you don't have new tools until we've seen them. You know that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been swimmin' lately Cricket???



> Owls love to eat martins.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I ain't skeered…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

My friend posted this on Facebook. I thought it was funny.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Owls love to eat martins.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> I ain t skeered…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't be so sure…...!

A couple of weeks ago, an owl was attacking people on a popular jogging trail nearby. The county considered closing the trail for awhile, but decided to put up signs warning people about this owl.

Probably was mating season for this type of owl, and it was protecting its nest.

I guess it scared the hell out of a few joggers. Can you imagine-you're jogging along, listening to music, minding your own business, when all of a sudden, this big ol' owl comes screeching in from nowhere and tries to kill you?!

Probably have to change your underwear after that….......

(Edited to add photo of the signs)


----------



## rhybeka

mesh acquired so I can probably finish my sifter - but the weather is lousy so I won't be able to try it. may get to finishing the painting in the hallway.


----------



## Cricket

To William, Marty, and Anyone Else Involved…

I don't have the words to express how deeply touched I was by the gifts I found in my mailbox this afternoon. Although I am smiling ear to ear, tears are rolling down my cheeks at the thought of your kindness. Thank you!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, We've let ya slide for 2 years now, We're expecting you to make an appearance next year…..


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, We ve let ya slide for 2 years now, We re expecting you to make an appearance next year…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


 I am going to do everything in my power to make it happen.


----------



## Cricket

Jeff, the magnet is already on the icebox! 
Thank you!


----------



## JL7

Hey Cricket, glad you got it….thanks for the shout out…...

The city is mourning now…...RIP Prince…....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chyna has apparently passed away too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Prince & Chyna….

They gotta start takin' all the politicians!!!


----------



## cdaniels

heard that today. she was still pretty active in adult films last time I heard at her late 40's.


----------



## Mean_Dean

This reminds me of when Farah Fawcett and Michael Jackson both died on the same day….......


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd gladly take Prince and Chyna back over nearly any politician! Especially most of the presidential hopefuls, all the good ones already dropped out.


> Prince & Chyna….
> 
> They gotta start takin all the politicians!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## Momcanfixit

Erg. Need sleep.

STUMPY - Our favourite colour is wool. Plaid is good too.
And we love our ketchup potato chips and poutine. Yum….


----------



## mojapitt

Can't say that I know who Chyna is.

I prefer ketchup on nothing I eat.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... poutine. Yum….
> 
> - Sandra


I have to agree!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, The Streak is over…..... (Maybe I jinxed us by saying that the champion always wears a tie….!)

Anyway, 0 ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy! tonight.

Randy, put that beer back in the fridge…......!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

finally made it back ,this morning ,

bill chair looks great

Bandit those are some lucky pups

Andy keeping you in my prayers ,was going to stop by but got lost in Dallas and it was days gettin gout of there 

nice saw monte


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

while going thur Texas which is all day around Amarillo miles and miles and mille of these big wind mill huge thing ,one blade looked the size of a small truck …they are to the left , not a good pic ,was driving 









con grads William on the new addition


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thanks Sue


----------



## bandit571

Them windmills…do they look like the ones we have in Ohio?









These make a semi like small..


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Living the life of leisure….
Must be nice!!!

What do you think you are doing???
DON'T be taking pictures while you are driving!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

David and myself in the shop finisng up a couch tatble for a order 









with the visit of many friends this was a great and memorial week , thanks for being my friend


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…Did you drop David off? Cool pics…....


----------



## JL7

Guess so!


----------



## CFrye

A while back there was a discussion (or mention) of using a router to flatten a slab. At the time I remembered a LJ using a different kind of router bit but could not remember details. Here it is.


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Eddie! 
Hi, Jeff!
Hi, everybody!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Eddie. I'm enjoying the build.
Jeff!
Hi Candy. I keep getting email notifications that I'm your new buddy. I've gotten like 4 of them. Weird.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff got David back and found out that the New Mexico police were looking for him , some of his neighbors notice they had seem him in a week r so, and his car was there as we were in mine and was looking for him ,he lives in a very populated area ,but had good neighbors ,all cool now hes not MIA any longer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy as we were leaving Williams one of his boys told me he wanted to ride with Grandma and grand pa ,told him i wanted to meet them come to fine out it was you and Jim yall really made a impression on them ,they loved yall


----------



## DIYaholic

Great to know that David has good neighbors….
That care enough to be concerned!!!


----------



## JL7

Hi Candy!

Interesting night…. Eddie used to rule the second shift…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit they are the same ones ,huge , they must genarate a lot of energy , wouldnt work here in louisiana as we d have many days with out even a breeze


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy he has some good neighbors ,they watch out for one another , he had let one neighbor know he was going to Mississippi but altogether we were on the road two weeks


----------



## JL7

That's crazy about David Eddie…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff here some of the are where David lives , its beautiful


----------



## bandit571

Weeell, I think I'll check on a glue up, and then call it a night. Hoping them pups will let me sleep in.

Garage sales are in the next town west of here, tomorrow, none here until Saturday. Got a BIG one( estate/moving/all must go) in a week from now. Might go see what they have….


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, the honor of being adopted by Lisa and William's family is the best thing that happened to us in Mississippi!
Bill, I don't know what's going on. 
I'm taking a nap…well supposed to be.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

some times people tell me i just aint normal as iif i dont already know  ,i have a old rock on my desk its just a rock but my granddaughter gave it to me years and years ago and told me it was the prettiest one she had and wanted me to have it , wouldnt take a million bucks for it ,at the magnolia jamboree Dons wife gave me something that she made and told me she remembered my kitchen and some crosses in there and wanted me to have it ,it is now one of my treasures and means a lot to me , a white cross that she made im not sure how knitting or sewing but its awesome thanks you very much,as im not sure i gave you thanks during all the excitement at the jamboree,will be makeing a frame and is going on the kitchen wall


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well the sand man is dusting my eyes , as Randy says goodnite all, or is it nytol


----------



## JL7

> Jeff here some of the are where David lives , its beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


Nice…..thanks Eddie..and David.


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Ya gotzta stop taking these long road trips.
You can take them….
but you HAVE to stay in touch!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Where's the night crew….
I need sleep!!!


----------



## CFrye

Nap is accomplished. 
For you, Eddie, and anyone (everyone) else to which it applies:


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...one blade looked the size of a small truck
> 
> - eddie


One blade makes an oversize load at 116 foot long, the generator is 8 foot in diameter…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning! have a case of the don't wanna's today. probably a good thing I took Monday off. Looking forward to moving gravel this weekend.










Good luck at the sales, Bandit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Umm…

Morning all…..


----------



## gfadvm

Nice pics eddie! Wish you had stopped by to visit. Maybe next time.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-That cross from Nannette is called tatting, or handmade lace. Glad you like it!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, groan. Nasty morning outside, doubt IF any sales are going on…

Gas people were here….meter had a leak, and a valve leading to the furnace had one. Got a new meter, valve was fixed. Hot Water heater was moved a bit to get a better draft going. For some strange reason, the furnace seemed to be a bit dusty on the inside…..will take an air hose to it, later. It does need a cleaning.

Wish Marty would quit sending all that rain over here…..hard to get any yard sales to open up.


----------



## MadJester

> Bill,
> When are you going to pick up your saw mill???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> When you pay for it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Ok….that's hilarious!!!



> thanks Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


That looks perfect Eddie!! 

Getting the coffee inside me…..gotta go pick up my mom from getting her hair done….looks like another long day of doing eBay listings for me…for those interested, here's the link…lots of axes on this go around…

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Been down very sick for a couple of days. 
I blame Randy. 
.
I done some woodwork a few days ago. 
I supervised some guys who topped out a pear tree. 
I hope to get a bowl out of the wood, so that counts as woodwork. 
.
Not feeling much better, but I did get out back this morning and tied up my tomato plants. 
So I've already accomplished more than I did yesterday. 
That's a good thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Thanks eddie. This chair building is tedious, but educational.


----------



## GaryC

Do they make rockers for 5 gal buckets?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, our record-breaking heatwave seems finally to be over! It's 55 and raining-just about normal for this time of year! And normal's a good thing, right?!

I'll be off on the jog in a few-if the rain lets up a bit. It's coming down pretty good, and I really don't want to get soaked. I'll check the radar, and decide in a few.

Becky, looks like your shed base is coming along!

All for now-later, gators!


----------



## Gene01

Good mid mornin',

Sorry you feel punky, William. Hope it's just a passing thing.

Great saw display, eddie. Shop looks great from that angle, too.

I used to be able to sit a spell on a 5 gal. bucket. Well, I guess I still can. It's getting up that's problematic.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang…

Marty… That's a huge windmill blade. We've made crates for the 45' blades, and I thought they were the big ones… Guess not.

Off work today. Took Skipper for a walk and now puttering in the shop loading boolits for some fun time at the rod-n-gun club. I'm calling it a mental health day… But I still wind up checking work e-mail :^(


----------



## bandit571

Got a bit done on that box this morning..AFTER the Gas Co. guy left..









Tried to use this big guy to make a few narrow dados….can't get one of the two spurs loose. Ve Haft Vays…









Go to the Olde School Way….knife four lines, handsaw down a ways, narrow chisel to pop up the waste..









Also cut that rebate showing there, with a Wards 78. Have the bottom panel about fitted . Gave the lid a good work over, and filled some gappiness. Adjusted the fit of the fingers in the box part…..even have things glued up









Soo, now I'm sitting here, peeling dried glue off me fingers…

As for that rust hunt the other day for $5?









5 for a dollar files, and two coping saws in need of new blades @ $1 per saw. Time for lunch, who's cooking today?


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work, Bandit!

already had lunch but I think it's time for something sweet.


----------



## Gene01

I'm right over here, Beka.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, I can't afford anything sweet until the end of the month. Our pie baker called on Tuesday and said my Strawberry Rhubarb birthday pie was ready. I damned near had a heart attack when she charged me almost $18 for it. Just might end up with a Wally-world cake nest year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use to be sweet, that was before I had kids and a puppy…..


----------



## Cricket

I used to be sweet, before…

Hmmmm.

I have never been sweet.

I was born a brat from day one. (evil grin)


----------



## mojapitt

> I use to be sweet, that was before I had kids and a puppy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, being dubbed "sweet" when you are young simply means women never took you seriously.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I use to be sweet, that was before I had kids and a puppy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, being dubbed "sweet" when you are young simply mentioned women never took you seriously.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nail on the head, Monte…. Nail on the head!!!
Still true today, I am sure….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet? I was an adorable child.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just got back home, checked the news, and saw that some crazy stuff's going on in Ohio…....


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sweet? I was an adorable child.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


What does Mr. Stache have to say about this???


----------



## bandit571

Have to be very careful down there in Pike County…...there might be some kid playing a banjo…...

I'm about 100 miles to the northwest of there. So….it was me.

Sweet? Never been there…old grannies like kids who are sweet, though…

I think the glue has set long enough…..might sneak down there and check on it. Trying to avoid Honey-do list items..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just came across this 12yo single malt Scotch, if anyone wants to send me one for my birthday (a ways off, though).


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I don't know why ya want a picture of scotch?
But here ya go….
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is cutting one of my favorites, elm


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, I actually posted that because it's received good reviews (just watched Ralfy's review of it), I'd like to try it, and of course, its name is a bit similar to mine!

Some nice looking elm there, Monte!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sweet? I was an adorable child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


If you were why are you wearing a mask? lol


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I had a shop accident and remembered why I don't like having helpers. One of my friends came over to have me make a cabinet for his kitchen and said he would help. So I started cutting on the table saw breaking down some stick when he decided he was going to help by grabbing the wood coming off the back of the saw. He grabbed and it kicked back luckily I was able to catch the board as it came off the saw but still took a hit to the gut. He got a stern lecture and was told to sit on the shop stool and stay there. I may take a picture of the imapact it's a real nice looking bruise.

Dean kind of funny you posted the scotch I just looked at the same bottle but decided on the 18year glenfiddich for our yearly fish fry(about 200 people show up).

Does anyone know where I can get some earmuffs or plugs for my dog. She was out in the shop today for a while while I was making picture frames. She was hiding from the air show planes practicing. Tomorrow is the start of the Kentucky derby festival so air show and fireworks. The planes fly very low and right over my house so she was staying close.


----------



## superdav721

dang floyd.


----------



## mojapitt

Followed a low-speed chase coming home



















Police usually take a dim view on someone who doesn't stop


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mojapitt

That hurts!


----------



## diverlloyd

Oddly enough I had one in the same spot from a dumber boy ramming wood into a planer I was lucky and fast enough to catch that one to without doing to much damage


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang, Lloyd, looks like that one hurt a bit! A little of that Glenfiddich should help ease the pain!


----------



## superdav721

thats gana hurt sometin fierce tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

DL,
Yeah, that's gonna leave a mark….
For a week or so.


----------



## DIYaholic

Had a tad bit of excitement at my locale today….

My upstairs neighbor had a "fallen & can't get up" incident….
I heard banging and cries for help….
so naturally I responded.
I had to call 911….
TWICE!!!
Once around noon….
Then again about an hour ago.
He decided to go to the hospital, this time.

The guy weighs 350 lbs….
There was no way I was gonna lift him.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> The guy weighs 350 lbs….
> There was no way I was gonna lift him.
> 
> - DIYaholic


You go and get your forklift….....!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I use to be sweet, that was before I had kids and a puppy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Marty, being dubbed "sweet" when you are young simply mentioned women never took you seriously.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Nail on the head, Monte…. Nail on the head!!!
> Still true today, I am sure….
> 
> - DIYaholic


My wife doesn't take me seriously…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang AJ, ya need ta be quicker on your feet. That one deserves a stiff drink…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I'm more curious about the paranormal activity in this pic…..


----------



## diverlloyd

At least you can see my saw cuts square


----------



## bandit571

Might have the box about ready for a finish?









Might need to locate some Stanley labels??









Even got the cutter stowage thingys done..









Still trying to figure out how they packed all of the stuff into a box…









I guess this will just have to do, for now….


----------



## Mean_Dean

New box looks good, Bandit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah, before I forget….

Thank you, Marty!!!
Much appreciated.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Oh yeah, before I forget….
> 
> Thank you, Marty!!!
> Much appreciated.
> 
> - DIYaholic


Oh sure, blame me for somethin' Jeff did…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am building a version of this. No dimensions, just picture. How deep should the top piece be?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I would discuss, with the customer, what is to be stored in there.
Alarm Clock?
Books?
Whiskey Bottles?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that looks great.
AJ, ouch. Looks like good square lumber though.
Way to go Rescue Randy.
I had a 911 I can't get up call today too. Lady fell down and couldn't get up. Called 911 and said she couldn't get to the door. Luckily I was able to slide the deadbolt with my knife and get in. Then she was in the locked bathroom….knife again. Opened the door and the dog ran straight outside, so I chased the dog down the street. Carried it back, put it inside and it ran straight out another door. Had to chase it down again. Crazy dog tried to get in the ambulance.
Was that a ghost in that chase picture?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'd say 8 on top and 12 on bottom…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

To me that top puece looks about 6 or 7 inches.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I was a locksmith for 13 years before I started driving a truck. I got a call one day where a lady was locked in her bedroom and couldn't get out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> To me that top puece looks about 6 or 7 inches.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


as a puece it does look to be 6 or 7, but as a piece, it looks more like 8…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte the guy I'm apprenticing with just built one like that for a client - she got a bigger bed. He sized it so it could fit a CPAP machine and other things. Not sure if that'll help or not?

Didn't get a darn thing done tonight. Long story short, I had to go back up to work to get Lily's pills off my desk, and I didn't check the weather to find out it had moved further north or south so it wasn't going to hit us after all… so I could've stopped and gotten gravel. Oh well. I'll get an early start tomorrow - will try to get the pups walked, then they can go for the ride to get gravel, and Lily will be outside with me while I unload, so hopefully I will have one tired pup by the end of the day…besides myself


----------



## DIYaholic

How big is a piece of puece?
How tall does a puece tree grow?
Is puece a good turning wood?
Inquiring minds need to know!!!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I did one similar I did 8" on the top and 12 on the bottom, once you reduce the bottom and upper interior depth by the door dimensions and so forth you need to have a decent storage space, that seemed to work out , at least a starting point


----------



## Cricket

"Why call it a tourist season if we can't shoot them?" (bumper sticker)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we're back on track!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!-so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Lloyd enjoy it-you've earned it!

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Puece must be something, but I don't know what. Spell correct never fixes it.
You say piece, I say puece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I was a locksmith for 13 years before I started driving a truck. I got a call one day where a lady was locked in her bedroom and couldn t get out…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Um….


----------



## mojapitt

I like the idea of 8" top and 14" bottom. Tapered from the deck up.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte I edited the post I went back and looked it was 8 and 12, I initially tried it at 14 on the bottom , but the slope was too great.. Sorry for the confusion .


----------



## mojapitt

That's fine Charles. I am confused frequently on my own.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Lloyd - OUCH! I agree on helpers. I'm busy watching myself and don't want to deal with someone else's judgement.
Eddie - great pictures. 
Randy- are you sure it's wise to live below that guy?

Well the film crew arrived at my shop today. I kid you not, they were there for almost 2 hours. I'm amazed at how much work they do for a 2 minute segment on the news. I was filmed running a board through the planer, using the chop saw, using my quad router table, assembling pins etc etc etc. The camera man had more sawdust on him than the floor. And then we went out to the backyard to the clothesline (naturally) where the reporter used one of my clothespins to hang up a ten pound bag of potatoes.

I can't make this stuff up. Oh yeah, I was wearing my LJ apron for the whole shoot! It's supposed to air on Tuesday.

And that's all the news I have for tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice! Will that be on their website so we can see it?


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,

Did you wear a disguise?
Did they alter your voice?
You know, to protect "The International Woman of Intrigue's" identity???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sandra, that sounds like a pretty fun time! You've definitely gotta give us a link to the video!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Round trip 2 is done. At least 3 more loads to go. Will be glad when this move is done and I can just play in the shop. I see everyone has been busy while I was gone. Missed Eddie and Cricket and all the rest of you important people.

By the way I got a package from Martisville yesterday. I like it now to get to using it. Thanks Marty.

Congratulations on being a TV star Sandra. Can't wait for the movie.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, seems I may have been wrong about the tool vest. Check this one out…the magnets in the back are cool.




View on YouTube

AJ, Yeeoowwwch!

Bill, is that lady gonna get new locks installed?

Good job, Randy! A neighbor in need and all that…

Ooo, Monte, I like that headboard design. Great place for a CPAP machine!

Congratulations, Sandra! Looking forward to seeing the story.

Cricket, Jim got a pair of bacon socks at Magnolia Jamboree. They look like this








You didn't here it from me.

Welcome back, Mark. I totally despise moving. You have my empathy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Mark, pictures of your new shop space are in order.
Candy, I didn't damage anything. She just needed to turn the handle further to keep people like me from breaking in. On a deadbolt when you turn it all the way it locks. When you just turn it partway it can be pushed back in.
Got an hour drive for Liam's soccer tourney this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> "Why call it a tourist season if we can t shoot them?" (bumper sticker)
> 
> - Cricket


Sounds like a good tag line…..



> Well the film crew arrived at my shop today. I kid you not, they were there for almost 2 hours. I m amazed at how much work they do for a 2 minute segment on the news. I was filmed running a board through the planer, using the chop saw, using my quad router table, assembling pins etc etc etc. The camera man had more sawdust on him than the floor. And then we went out to the backyard to the clothesline (naturally) where the reporter used one of my clothespins to hang up a ten pound bag of potatoes.
> 
> I can t make this stuff up. Oh yeah, I was wearing my LJ apron for the whole shoot! It s supposed to air on Tuesday.
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Coffee infusion needed!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna be a busy day today, gonna start with some mushroom hunting, then maybe a nap…..


----------



## TedW

Good morning everybody and happy Saturday. Just popping in to say that. Hope everybody is well.


----------



## Gene01

Lloyd, That's a nasty ouchie. Not a one band aid fix, fer sure. Hope it heals fast and the soreness is not long lasting.

WOW, *74*!! That's just awesome. Can you hear me clapping for you? Will we be able to see the spot? CBC's signal doesn't reach the mesa.

Nice work on that box, Bandit. Did the original have dividers to fit the tools in, or did they just lay loose?

Marty, If you find a bread sack full of 'shrooms, please send me some. Morels are about the only thing I miss since leaving IL. Well…good, non farmed Catfish are a close second.

I believer this is a Puece tree. Native to Transitiabahti. I took this picture while on a safari, hunting for the rare Lump Sucking Pink Armadillo.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Ted and all!
Day, Day.


----------



## mojapitt

I have mosquitoes this morning. April in South Dakota never has mosquitoes.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, what's a "rare lump"


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, what s a "rare lump"
> 
> - Gary


One might find one in Phyl's mashed potatoes…but don't tell her I said that!


----------



## Doe

Morning everyone. 5 projects on the go. Remind me to tell Gerry that clamps make the perfect gift. . . LOTS of clamps.

Bill, I was doing my sporadic fire extinguisher check and one of them is heading to the edge of the green so I'll check more often. What do I do with an unused extinguisher that can't be used anymore? Do I just send it to the hazardous waste dump? I know it's not like a propane tank but can it be recharged? Just curious about that - the expense of buying a brand new one is worth it in peace of mind.

Have a jolly, jolly day.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: all the wood parts the old one had, got duplicated in the new one









cutter holders and all. Even that 1×1 running along the floor of the box









There were some holes drilled into the old one, maybe to store bolts? 









I may have to shorten these dividers….just a hair too tall.


----------



## bandit571

Spent $2 at garage sale this morning…..two case of bits for a drill/driver, and an orange painted "F" style 24" clamp. Otherwise….was a bit of a letdown.

The leather tool vest looks a bit like the one the Sumari Woodworker wears in his youtube shows….

Trying to save up enough cash to buy an apron…that I forgot to order from Marty….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Ted

That is a "hurts don't it" Lloyd, hope it heals quick

Ok Bill here is what I have so far. Empty and ready for me to mess up with tools and sawdust.

Edit addition, 23' x 27', only slight downfall is 8'ceilings


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, depends on what you've got there. If it's a dry chemical extinguisher ABC then it will need to be recharged because the powder settles after a while and won't come out even if it still has pressure. Nitrogen gas expels the powder. A CO2 is good aS long as it has something in it. They are not measured by pressure, but by weight. Reason being that they will have the same pressure if full or almost empty. Cheap ones you get at Walmart or other are not refillable. If it has instructions for refilling on it, it is worth refilling if you have a place nearby.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice space mark. Looks really roomy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark-Continued best wishes on the move. That shop space is just waiting for you to mess it all up. Does it have 220V plugs already?


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy that's a lot of time and effort… I was looking at this from Occidental Leather 





All of their stuff is USA/hand made and looks like really good quality…also expensive. I kinda backburnered it until I was ready to start on the large shed. I've been using my smaller one but man it bothers my lower back even for a short period.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all! on my lunch break and have an audience (lily) while I attempt to eat my pizza. Almost have load number two done and considering going for the third this afternoon (gravel/mulch place is open until 7). I'm not sure I'll need much of it, but I still need to get it leveled and tamped to see where I'm at and then add to that… motivation is at an all time low so I'm downing some caffeine and hoping for the best!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Whew-what a busy morning…..! So, just a drive-by for now.

Mark, looks like a great space for a shop! Get a CAD program to lay everything out first, so you aren't moving machines around willy nilly!

Becky, I'm tell'n ya-loud music!! And I mean Loud! If the neighbor's windows aren't rattling, it's not loud enough!

Doe, we have these mobile fire extinguisher re-charge guys driving around all the time. You might have them in your area, and they'll come out to your house and re-charge it for you. Probably cost a few Scheckels, though…..

Well, that's all for now, later gators!


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't much in the yard sales area today…









Clamp is a two-footer, as for the two plastic cases?









Seems this $2 purchase might qualify as a rust hunt?









Hey….the sun FINALLY showed up today…...about 3pm…...almost 8 hours too late.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Can't argue with that haul for $2, Bandit!

Well, first half of lunch is consumed-1 burrito down the hatch! Next up, a large frozen pizza.

Then more housework, while I watch the Valero Texas Open, at TPC, San Antonio.

The fun never ends at Mean Dean's…......!


----------



## rhybeka

Randy!just send someone to the miter saw Aisle at the Cbus West broad Home Depot store. I've been sitting here for a few minutes and have yet to see a sales person.

And is 2 inches with 100 bucks? The 10" compound is 200 and the 12 in compound is 300. The 10 in days it will cut 4×4s and I don't see mysel needing bigger unless its width


----------



## Festus56

> Mark-Continued best wishes on the move. That shop space is just waiting for you to mess it all up. Does it have 220V plugs already?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don it has 1- 220V outlet and 17- 110V outlets. Right now I have nothing that uses 220 Volts.



> Mark, looks like a great space for a shop! Get a CAD program to lay everything out first, so you aren t moving machines around willy nilly!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


All my big tools and cabinets are on wheels. Just need to decide where the workbenches are going to live for now

That is worth $2 Bandit, Can always use driver bits and never have enough clamps.


----------



## diverlloyd

My ouchie didn't hurt but it looks pretty bad today a nice mix of black and purple with a cut of red


----------



## MadJester

AJ…that looks like it's rather painful…but on the bright side, from the angle that you took the pics, it looks like an axe…. 

74…that's awesome about the interview…can't wait to see it!

Marty…pick me up some of those glow in the dark mushrooms….small baggie will do fine… 

Tool vest dude is boring….

Went to the Walden Townwide yard sale today…told myself right up until this morning that I wasn't going to go…but I did…didn't find very many tools, but I did find a Fiesta disk pitcher for only five dollars…(yeah…it's the little things that make me happy!)...oh…and I found an antique dress form in the trash…so I scored that for free….it was a good day…


----------



## mojapitt

Different visitors today



















Not sure where the flock of guinea came from.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop project done today, not fancy, but functional.


----------



## mojapitt

T-shirt storage cabinet is almost finished (for customer).


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- What the heck do you do with all that stuff? I know you sell some on eBay, but it seems like you get a lot of it! How do you have time to go out and find/buy, then come home and clean, restore, tune, photograph and list everything, much less package and ship what you sell?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice work, *Monte*.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our guinea hens were so dumb…...
Beka, I would say if you're getting a slider, 10" is fine. Nonslider I would say 12" is a must, especially if you will use it for home improvement such as base trim, crown moulding, etc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the angled panel Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Organizing shop after basement office cleanup… Somehow piles of junk migrated yo my workbenches.


----------



## bandit571

> *Bandit*- What the heck do you do with all that stuff? I know you sell some on eBay, but it seems like you get a lot of it! How do you have time to go out and find/buy, then come home and clean, restore, tune, photograph and list everything, much less package and ship what you sell?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Call it…I am retired. I keep some, I sell some, I donate a lot to others. Almost a "Catch & Release" sometimes…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am building a version of this. No dimensions, just picture. How deep should the top piece be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My Mom and Dad had one when I was a kid and it tapered from 8" bottom to 6" at the top


----------



## rhybeka

Well, I've at least gotten it narrowed down to the dewalt or rigid 12" or the craftsman 10 in slider. I haven't checked out the craftsman slider though. I only came home with a tamper and another 1/2 ton of gravel.

@Monte looks sweet! and I'm sure the organized shop space is helpful!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Headed to a trivia night. Who will be my phone a friend when we need an answer. When the procrastination category comes up, you know who I'm calling. Sandra or Doe for the Canadian category. Sue or Bandit for the rust category. Candy for the tiny tools category. Who else?


----------



## Festus56

> Headed to a trivia night. Who will be my phone a friend when we need an answer. When the procrastination category comes up, you know who I m calling. Sandra or Doe for the Canadian category. Sue or Bandit for the rust category. Candy for the tiny tools category. Who else?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill call Dean for alcohol, Monte for wildlife, and if there are any stupid ones call me, I will have some kind of answer for you.


----------



## rhybeka

uhm - I can do movie or song quotes?


----------



## bandit571

Hamburgers and Brats on the grill tonight…..my two burgers had LA. Hot Sauce cooked into them…

French Fries as well, baked, of course.

Forgot to get the beer…...


----------



## Doe

Thanks Bill, it's an Kidde ABC.

Dean, I've never heard of such a thing. Cool idea - I wish we had that.

I'm going to look into recharging. A call to the fie department is in order. Going to the people who know will save time in the long run.

I was brave and used some pretty wood for a project that I never tried before. It's pretty firewood now (sigh).


----------



## gfadvm

Y'all are pretty entertaining tonight: guineas, fire extinguishers, new shop, t shirt storage. What's not to like?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Doe, I didn't realize you were in Ontario (just looked on your homepage). We have these fire extinguisher re-charge guys running around here all the time. It could just be a U.S. thing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's time for Saturday Night Open Bar!!

The Bar is open!!

And if any of you are still up at 10pm PDT, and like some serious '70's Funk, check out The Drop Shop radio show on KMHD (on the Web at kmhd.org). Some good tunes to go along with your adult beverages!

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Gaps have been filled, and sanded smooth. First coat of Whitch's Brew is brush on…might get a second one.

Not sure about adding labels, yet.

Restart of the coals in the grill….got a blowback….siged a few hairs….no biggie.


----------



## bandit571

Might dial up Slash and Miles Kennedy at Glastonbury…or maybe some AC DC live in Madrid….volume on the player set at….12 (120%) enough to make the headphones move on their own….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Might dial up Slash and Miles Kennedy at Glastonbury…or maybe some AC DC live in Madrid….volume on the player set at….12 (120%) enough to make the headphones move on their own….
> 
> - bandit571


Good man!


----------



## ssnvet

Tennessee Honey on ice tonight. Yummy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy I'm trying to get some logs off craigslist. Walnut and cherry. We'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

> Andy I m trying to get some logs off craigslist. Walnut and cherry. We ll see.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's only a fantasy to find here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, If you find a bread sack full of shrooms, please send me some.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Sorry Gene, I come up dry. Only ones were them psychedelic pink elephant ones that Candy likes…..



> ...only slight downfall is 8 ceilings
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, ya might wanna look into some better lighting…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Andy I m trying to get some logs off craigslist. Walnut and cherry. We ll see.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Got some cherry here, come and get it…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Andy I m trying to get some logs off craigslist. Walnut and cherry. We ll see.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Got some cherry here, come and get it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You're killing me here man.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Andy I m trying to get some logs off craigslist. Walnut and cherry. We ll see.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Got some cherry here, come and get it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> You re killing me here man.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So would throwing in some walnut just be a tease???


----------



## mojapitt

My wife leaves for Russia Wednesday morning. I will be unsupervised for a month. :-O


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie said we needed to buy MIL a lift chair, *WE* means she picked it out and I paid for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My wife leaves for Russia Wednesday morning. I will be unsupervised for a month. :-O
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We can stack some wood on your truck in a months time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lotta walking today, time ta fall down…..

Night…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bil, Walnut and cherry is always good.

Mowed/weedeated most of the day. Plan to cut down the hickory in front of my shop tomorrow/(lightning killed). Too small/rotten to saw. Have a friend that wants it for smoking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This question is for Andy. What beverage takes its name from the outer layer of the sun?


----------



## bandit571

First coat is on, and drying..









Not sure about the racing stripe..









Top isn't too hateful..









Back isn't as lively as the front….rather boring









Maybe rub this coat out tomorrow, and add a top coat? 
Think Doe will like this?


----------



## bandit571

Corona??


----------



## bandit571

Question for Bill…..in Urban Cowboy, what beer did they serve?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> My wife leaves for Russia Wednesday morning. I will be unsupervised for a month. :-O
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Party's at Monte's house!


----------



## bandit571

Would that be a Hairy Buffalo Party???


----------



## Festus56

Dean just so you know we are here helping you and Bandit with the Saturday nite open bar and loud music night shift.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No idea Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Named after the state the movie was set in

Lone Star ( about the worst beer I have ever tried…)


----------



## Festus56

Oops, Do not know where the double post came from.


----------



## bandit571

After this box is done….I might start milling lumber for a rocker…of some sort









Thinking something along these lines…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Bill,
I'll get back to you….
regarding the answer to the procrastination question.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, starting the evening with a little Old Grand Dad 114!

Mark, Bandit, Bill, Randy, glad to see you guys here on the Night Shift!


----------



## bandit571

Need a little Bay City Rollers, playing "Saturday Niiiight, Saturday Night." 
Then a Eric Carmen and the Rasberries….." Go all the way.."

Or, maybe a little 'Buck Cherry" doing "Lit up"????


----------



## Mean_Dean

Good ones, Bandit!

Bill would probably be playing Ohio Players, Fire!


----------



## Festus56

> Good ones, Bandit!
> 
> Bill would probably be playing Ohio Players, Fire!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Being a retired fireman Dean my song was George Strait singing about "putting out all the fires" They call me the Fireman.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, didn't know you were a firefighter!

That's not a job I think I could do. Heard too many stories about car accidents, and mangled bodies…......


----------



## bandit571

I'm Baaaack….had to throw in a little "Free Bird. oakland, 1977…..."

A few extra buck cherrys…...one title I can't repeat here….hehehehe…

Maybe Dean can load up a little "Whisky in the jar" Metallica style?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Alright, on a much more positive note-starting Round 2 with a little Buffalo Trace.

Got The Drop Shop going on KMHD (kmhd.org), and enjoying some seriously good Funk!


----------



## Festus56

I was a fireman for 23 years in SD. Yes there is a lot of that but when you are there it is the training and duty to help that gets you through the bad ones. The rewards of the job out weigh the bad. When you help someone with a emergency either a fire or rescue and they thank you it is more than worth risks that may have been involved.


----------



## Festus56

We are on about round 5 but just having beer tonight. We started before the bar opened.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> but just having beer tonight.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Festus56


One night, some buddies and I were at a place that was a brew pub, that turned into a dance place at 9pm.

The waitress asked if we were having anything to eat for dinner, and one of the guys told her, "We're drinking our dinner tonight."

Well, I forget how many pitchers of beer were ordered that night….....

And the issue was, that whenever someone refilled his pint glass, he refilled everyone else's glass too, so I somehow managed to lose track of which number beer I was on. (Despite appearances, I do try not to go too crazy…..!)

Was a hell of a night!

Wonder what those guys are doing these days…...?


----------



## Festus56

Yep I think I have been around that bunch myself.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The name of this place is (you're not going to believe this): Wanker's Corner….......!

(Here's the website, if you want to see it for yourself.)


----------



## Mean_Dean

...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, got a busy morning, tomorrow. So I guess it's time to close down the Night Shift.

It's always fun hanging out with you guys!

See all you Saturday Night Open Bar Night Shifters next week!


----------



## Festus56

Ok I believe you. Think it's time for us to crash for the night. Good Night to all.


----------



## Doe

Speaking of music reminds me that I'd like the 2018 one to be somewhere without a song associated with the area. First there was Indiana Wants Me, then Jackson (I heard that from Gerry on occasion), and now I'm humming The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down (good thing I really like that one).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, How about a song that everyone can associate with while traveling…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning!

i'm having second thoughts about this shed base… wondering if i should put in 4×4s and T&G ply instead of just the 2×6 base. guess i better get the gravel done then decide.
**EDIT - from the directions it appears the sheds anchor points dont follow 16 on center measurements.
hm.

@Doe love me some Johnny Cash!


----------



## MustacheMike

> Stumpy, you actually drive yourself? I assumed you had a driver.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And guess who that might be!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Mike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, Mark, who was lookin' for Planer Pals???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. We did not win the trivia night. Ah well, it was fun and for a good cause.
"They call me the fireman, that's my name" 
I used to listen to Bob and Tom all the time and hear Todd Yon's "Orange barrels". I played it for my boys and they thought it was funny.
Beka, 4×4's will probably get crooked by themselves. Maybe use 4×4 skids and your 2×6 joists on top of those.


----------



## MadJester

> Named after the state the movie was set in
> 
> Lone Star ( about the worst beer I have ever tried…)
> 
> - bandit571


No doubt about it…it's the worst beer ever…it's even worse than Milwaukee's Best…..



> Or, maybe a little Buck Cherry" doing "Lit up"????
> 
> - bandit571


NOW you're getting there!!!

Well…it's morning…I should get some coffee in me…got a long day of inputing eBay listings…..hopefully won't take too long…only about a half a page of notes left from the last round of pics I took….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may need a new house after we get thru this puppy stage, she runs and slides thru everything like a bull in a china shop, and she does it without coffee…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

It's a workday….
Coffee or beer is called for….
Hmm…. Think I'll stick with coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Ferocious winds on the mesa yesterday. Gusts to 45 mph. It's still now, but more predicted for today with gusts to 65 mph. Yikes. Hatches are battened. Glad we have a big generator because there will be some power outages if the predictions come true.

Beka, with the time and materials costs for the 4X4s, 2X6 joists and T&G flooring, and the chances of wood movement, decay and introduction of bugs and varmints, maybe concrete just might be a better option.

Not a fan of Lone Star, either. I heard of a semi-craft beer from Canada that's supposed to be pretty awesome. La Fin du Monde. Doe, Jerry, 74, any youse guys ever tried it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Gene - never heard of the beer, but I'm not a beer drinker anyway. 
Nice evening with the neighbours last night. A bit too much food, a bit too much wine, but lots of great laughs.

Market day yesterday was slowest ever - 8 dozen sold.

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to post a link of the story once it airs.

Beka - you are going to be stoked one the shed starts taking shape…..

That's all I got on one cup of coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today, the mahogany comes down from the lumber rack.

It's a start


----------



## gfadvm

> This question is for Andy. What beverage takes its name from the outer layer of the sun?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Corona


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene The shed itself is a resin plastic, and it appears that the anchor holes in the flooring don't line up with 16 on center joists, which is causing me to scratch my head. Considering just building a 2×6 base that fits the anchor holes. Since my shed bottom is resin, I don't quite see the need for the T&G, unless it's just for keeping the 2×6s Square.

@randy picking up my saw today so make sure to wave!


----------



## CFrye

> Dean, Mark, who was lookin for Planer Pals???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I believe that was AJ (diverllyod) and me. Interesting item. Thanks, Marty. 
One more night in the books…yea. 
Day, Day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, that's the set that I have and they're at a good price right now…..


----------



## Gene01

Beka, Aha, I see. I didn't realize that you weren't building it from wood. 
Are the anchor holes only around the perimeter? If so, a skirting of 2X6s on the two sides where the ends of the 2X6s are, would be prudent in any case, and would provide purchase for the anchors on those two sides. You'll already have solid wood on the other two sides.

How does one insulate a plastic shed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, resin plastic??? If the floor is plastic, I would think you would need the T&G on 2×6 for the support. Post a link to the kit if you have one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here are the recommendations from Suncast for their plastic sheds, keep in mind the weight that will be on the floor…..

The Suncast Tremont shed model BMS8100 requires a level and sturdy foundation to avoid distortion and damages caused by the ground settling. Beginning on page 11 of the assembly manual, site preparation and platform construction are explained for both a concrete slab and a wood platform, either of which should be used.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene this one is just for storage  it's replacing one that's rotting out on the other side of the yard that's getting torn down in the next phase of this huge project. This one has to get done before I can tear the other one down which is partially in the way of the larger wooden woodworking shed.

here's the link to the directions - the anchors are like 4" in on the corners and then down the center line - which make sense - I just can't see how that falls on joists??? The directions are a bit like the suncast, Marty. vague enough to be not helpful. 
EDIT: It says : 
2. Surface Preparation - To ensure proper assembly and performance, your storage building needs to be built on a solid, level surface. A concrete or patio surface or a treated-wood platform is recommended.

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/fd/fd58d824-7763-45e4-bd11-79c072938b39.pdf

*lightbulb* so by treated-wood they don't just mean 2x they also mean T&G?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that's the same planer pals I have


----------



## mojapitt

80° with sun yesterday. 50° with wind and rain today. Hard on the health.


----------



## rhybeka

Ouch, Monte!

So from the sound of it, I need to build the 2×6 frame, put T&G on the top, and then anchor the shed into the T*G so it's secure that way. Right? For now, going to go haul some gravel in the sun to warm up!

I didn't see Randy in tools or in lawn furniture when I went… he must be hiding.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: next weekend that you two head for Delphos, detour past Blackhawk area of lakeview….LARGE, indoor flea market…...
You can also stop and see the pups…..
Coat of varnish is now on the simple little box…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So from the sound of it, I need to build the 2×6 frame, put T&G on the top, and then anchor the shed into the T*G so it s secure that way. Right?
> - rhybeka


Correct, and you would use treated 2×6 and exterior grade T&G…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The young woman who submitted the tech support message below (about her relationship to her husband) presumably did it as a joke. Then she got a reply which was way too good to keep to herself. The tech support people's love advice was hilarious and genius!

The query:

Dear Tech Support,

Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slowdown in overall system performance, particularly in the flower and jewelry applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. In addition, Husband 1.0 uninstalled many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5, and then installed

undesirable programs such as: NBA 5.0, NFL 3.0 and Golf Clubs 4.1.

Conversation 8.0 no longer runs, and House cleaning 2.6 simply crashes the system. Please note that I have tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, but to no avail.

What can I do?

Signed, Desperate

The response (that came weeks later out of the blue):

Dear Desperate:

First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an operating system. Please enter command: I thought you loved me.html and try to download Tears 6.2. Do not forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update. If that application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewelry 2.0 and Flowers 3.5.

However, remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. Please note that Beer 6.1 is a very bad program that will download the Farting and Snoring Loudly Beta version. Whatever you do, DO NOT, under any circumstances, install Mother-In-Law 1.0 as it runs a virus in the background that will eventually seize control of all your system resources.

In addition, please, do not attempt to re-install the Boyfriend 5.0 program. These are unsupported applications and will crash Husband 1.0. In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. We recommend: Cooking 3.0 and lingerie 5.6.

Good Luck


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is an interesting find from my mushroom adventure thru the woods yesterday. Can't find anything about this tiny jar other then date the Ball emblem as 1910-1923…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the busy morning is about to commence…..!

Supposed to be rainy today, so naturally it's a bright, clear, sunny day-not a cloud in the sky. One of these days, the forecasters will get it right…...

Squirrels are chasing each other around the yard-mating season again.

Sandra, what are you building with the mahogany? I've got a pile of Luaun mahogany, that I need a project for.

Marty, that post reminds me of an exchange I heard once:

First guy, raising his glass: "To marriage!" 
Second guy: "Why we build bars!"

Well I'd better get started-the yardwork ain't gonna do itself….....!

Later, gators!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Beka….
I don't start my "hiding from customers" shift….
for another hour yet!!!

Speaking of which, gotta run….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Mike.

Never heard of that beer but know they have stronger beer in Canada. Must be why we like traveling there.



> Dean, Mark, who was lookin for Planer Pals???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is the same set I have except mine cost more a few years ago


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean, I believe Sandra was going to build her maloof low back chair with the mahogany.


----------



## bandit571

Posted this box over at the project page….we'll see how they review it.









Hope Doe approves of this project….


----------



## rhybeka

> So from the sound of it, I need to build the 2×6 frame, put T&G on the top, and then anchor the shed into the T*G so it s secure that way. Right?
> - rhybeka
> 
> Correct, and you would use treated 2×6 and exterior grade T&G…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wish they would've just spelled that out in the directions!

@Bandit looks great! I don't know when we'll be headed to Delphos again - I stay home on dog care most of those weekends, but I'll keep you guys in mind!

Back to it - ended up taking a snooze with the pups.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, I believe Sandra was going to build her maloof low back chair with the mahogany.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. My Luaun is just 1x stock, so no chair build with it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, that's enough of that! Spent an hour thinning out a bamboo bush in the backyard. Hands got a little chewed up on the miniature punji sticks left from the pruning.

Plus, it's finally started raining on and off, so it's a good time to call it a day out there. Think I'll hit the shower, then watch the movie, The Right Stuff, with a bowl of popcorn!

As far as my stack of Luaun, unless I come up with a better idea, I think I'll make some boxes, with walnut lid panels. I'm out of my G&G dye, so I think the first batch will just be its natural color.


----------



## rhybeka

whew! SO just got home from the weekend away. appears a state trooper pulled her over and gave her a piece of paper. Another case of being left up to translation…

Just finished cutting grass and need to get back to gravel. The forecast here says mostly rain and thunderstorms this week so I better take advantage of all the good weather while I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m out of my G&G dye, so I think the first batch will just be its natural color.
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Rit dye works well and a lot cheaper…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll work on a nap before working on the yard…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well my car now has a fresh oil change,new O2 sensor, plugs,wires,grounding wires and radiator with new coolant. All from o'reilly auto parts, I tried getting everything from advanced auto parts but after hearing it will be here tomorrow everyday since tuesday it was time to shop elsewhere.

Also i will be trying some new migraine meds tonight do I choose the $100 dollar pill or the $5 patch. I would have liked to get some picture frames finished but maybe tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got an aluminum box painted and installed on my trailer to hold chains, straps, chain binders, etc.


----------



## rhybeka

sounds like we've all managed to be productive!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same thing Beka.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold rain. Took wife shopping. Seems her daughter has a list of items that she wants brought from America. Kids are all the same. Ugh.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m out of my G&G dye, so I think the first batch will just be its natural color.
> 
> - Mean_Dean
> 
> Rit dye works well and a lot cheaper…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, are you talking about the clothing dye?

The G&G dye I mentioned is Darrell Peart's formulation of Trans-Tint dyes. (IIRC, it's 7 parts orange, and 4 parts medium brown).

Will the Rit dye work as well as the Trans-Tint?


----------



## Doe

Marty, ooh a new driving song! I had to look up Bob and Tom because the road looks exactly like the 401, a major highway connecting some southern Canadian cities. Loved the tech support story.

Fin du Monde is excellent. Besides, you gotta love a beer that's called "End of the World". That's why we tried it in the first place.

Bandit, Doe most definitely approves! Now that it's done, what will you do with it? Are you selling it or keeping it? I'm OK either way; I really enjoyed seeing the progress pictures and really appreciate the way you have with gnarly rusted old tools. Thank you very, very much.

diverlloyd, good luck on the migraine meds. I outgrew migraines in my thirties for some reason, thank goodness. My mother had them her entire life and my sister gave up coffee because of them (a sacrifice I'm not sure I could do).

It was a successful weekend, other than buggering up the pretty wood. I did some pine shop projects and turned some maple to start a box for a lady at work who's sister is having a birthday in May. If I mess it up, I have a backup that I was intending to keep. It's nice not having the pressure, but I would like to keep the backup. Other than that, I get to do what I want to do; I'm keen to get back o the jackelope projrct.

I think I'll be going silent for a while; it's quarter end and I have some problems i need to deal with. My thoughts are with each and every one of you, with extra a prayers for those who need it.


----------



## cdaniels

holy woah missed 250 posts, anything important?
scored like a beast this weekend! got about 120 pieces of black ash, white ash, red oak, and maple all over 12" diameter cut and end sealed so about 250 bowl blanks for the low low price of free. But that's not all folks!
In laws friend called and told us to come over with a trailer so we did, and he drove his tractor around with a 2' diameter maple log on the forks that had a burl over 3' wide wrapped all the way around it!!!!!! biggest burl i've ever seen. set it on the trailer and that was it, he wouldn't take any money for it, told me to make somethin nice and he didn't want anything in return!!! about lost my bladder in my levi's. pictures to come, ohh yes there will be pictures.


----------



## gfadvm

Got the dead hickory in front of the shop down, cut up, hauled off and all the debris cleaned up. Then decided to weedeat the creek. Got er done but may have overdone it a tiny bit.

CD, Congrats on the wood score.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

CD it dont take long for this bunch to go thur 250 post, nice score

Andy dont over do it , but then i think it would be more stressfull on you to just idle around you have to stay busy ,drink plenty water

i meet a lady i fell for she was really nice i liked her a lot , she was pretty and liked wood working and was fun to be with , but it just didnt work out ,ill get over it , but from here on i aint fooling with any more of those young lasses,just i think the age diffrence was in play ,she shur was pretty thoughand had a job too, but im thur with them young ones i should of known that 54 was a bit to young

Bandit how the two mucher s doing ,they are some luckey dogs ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't get the walnut or the cherry logs. The guy with the cherry wants somebody to pay for it or he's gonna cut it up for firewood. He has some maple that's not suitable for lumber so I offered to take it all away even though I inky wanted the cherry. He didn't bite. I found another ad where somebody wants me to pay 500 to be able to pay a service to cut a tree down. He said it has to be a bonded sawyer. So essentially he wants somebody to pay him $1000 to cut his tree down for him.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres what i came home to ,she had 5 but only 2 survived ,wish i would of been there to help her , the last one was still born i had to help he by pulling fist time i ever helped delivered,their eyes are open pretty pups both theses are full Boston terriers will have to find two more homes then it over they are being fixed on the 1 st


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill wish you were closer ,cherry and cypress is fairly reasonable ,


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I see a lot of ads like that where people want you to cut their tree down, grind the stump, and provide proof of insurance PLUS pay them for the tree!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang somebodys knocking at the door


----------



## mojapitt

Very common that they think that they should get retail price for the tree. They don't get it from me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Doe if you liked orange barrels look up beer run its on the bob and Tom also but be warned once it's in your head it's in there forever kind of like Paul thornes "it's a good day"


----------



## cdaniels

people don't usually have trees hauled away around here, everything gets made into firewood, cherry, hard maple and oak are usually gobbled up first for the woodstove. just about every house up here uses wood stoves for heat. makes my eyes rain when I see big 18" wide cherry trees being split for firewood!


----------



## firefighterontheside

B double E double R-U-N, beer run. Love that one. Don't forget Big Butter Jesus.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - great score. Of course the obligatory "you suck!" must be preceded by pictures.

Meant to get the mahogany down, but that sucker is 7 feet long. Decided to start a bread board that my father has requested. It was nice to be making something other than clothespins for a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Doe: the plane will be a user in the Dungeon Shop. I have been trying for several years to get one. It will be used in the shop. Glad you liked it.

Eddie: pups are growing…in all directions….spoiled rotten, too. Both can get up on the couch, unless you are standing there…then they think they need help. House-breaking is going…slowly. puppy treats seem to help.


----------



## GaryC

I'm going to post several pictures of what I found today More than one post


----------



## GaryC




----------



## GaryC




----------



## firefighterontheside

Found where Gary?


----------



## GaryC

At another old geezer's workshop. They were way down at the bottom of a pile of trash


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very cool.

Monday is rapidly approaching. Night all.


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to (my) Friday night!!!

Don't matter that JEOPARDY! wasn't on….
I'm a havin' several cold ones!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, you should have hung out with us last night, for Saturday Night Open Bar!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking you might have dug those up after finding them with a metal detector.


----------



## mojapitt

Big bed is starting to look real.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice combo of pine and cedar.


----------



## mojapitt

He wants it to look different.


----------



## gfadvm

Yep, the BKP/cedar work well together. Is that upright cedar trim one piece? Not sure I could match the angled cuts that well.

Bill, Any prospects for big cedar logs?


----------



## mojapitt

Cedar trim on the sides are 2 parts


----------



## cdaniels

daggum monte you make some nice stuff. I wish we had that red cedar here, it sure is good lookin.


----------



## MadJester

Marty, I've never seen a Ball jar that small! Nice find….now go look for some more!

CD…a most awesome score! I'm a little jealous….that burl sounds promising….fingers crossed that it's a winner inside!!

I don't understand these people that want to get paid to have their tree cut down….around here, if we want a tree taken down (my parents have had several done over the past ten years or so…) we make a phone call or two and someone comes around with a couple of strong dudes, a few chain saws and they get the tree down…then we pay them, and they go on their way…..I understand someone wanting to sell the lumber from their tree, but they have to pay to get it taken down first!!!

Nice find Gary!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to see everyone had a productive day.

Good score CD and Gary. Free wood and rust is great.

I like that Monte, going to be sharp looking.

I finally got my daughters coffee table done tonight. Top is some of Montes poplar and the frame is pine all stained with cherry. First time I have done breadboard ends, hope they work right. Will post it as a project after the moving is done. This is the last project in this shop. Now I can get ready to move to the new one.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
.
Ya'll talking about getting trees cut down. 
Where we had the jamboree festivities, if you looked towards the back there is a huge pine stump on the corner of the hill. 
The guys that took care of that were liscensed and bonded. They took down the tree and hauled everything off. 
I paid $1000 for the tree to be cut down. He explained that the high cost was due to the close proximity to buildings and such. 
He normally charges $100 minimum for hauling away the tree. The deal here was he waived the fee as long as he got the long lower section, which he told me he would sell to the paper mill here. 
The deal I made with that guy was CHEAP compared to the two other quotes from local guys that I got.


----------



## MustacheMike

Marty - Cool bottle. Did you find more out about it? If not and it will clean up better send me a pic of the side and bottom and I will show it to a bottle collector I know… Send to [email protected]


----------



## mojapitt

Next machine up on the need/want list is a drum sander. Better finishing is a very high priority. What do ya'll think of this one?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-Open-End-Drum-Sander/G0458?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Neat old Ball bottle/jar, Marty. Wonder what it held back then.

Doe/Jerry, Thanks for the beer review. I'll try to find it next time I'm in Phoenix or Tucson. Hope it's exported.

Gary, great finds. From the looks of them it's a wonder the handles hadn't rotted off.

CD, Pictures, man. Pictures! Can't wait to see 'em. That sounds like an awesome chunk of wood. Are you going to make something nice for the guy who gave it to you and loaded it as well? Sounds like a great friend to have.

The bed's going to be very nice, Monte. The cedar accent is pretty.

Mark, that's a great looking coffee table. Your daughter is undoubtedly happy.

More HIGH winds predicted for today. That's the one weather event that NOAA never get's wrong. 
Think I figured out why we live on a mesa. It used to be a mountain before the winds came.


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## MustacheMike

We have the G1079R 16" and It works great. But often an open ended one would be nice. We had the G0459 12". It was a good little sander but they were notorious for stripping out the conveyer drive gears. But of course here in the Homemade Workshop" we use wood one Stumpy designed!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I have one day to work on my chair. I hope to have something glued together today.
That's a nice coffee table Mark. A fitting last project in your old shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, my mother has a collection of the old blue-glass Ball jars. Not sure how old they are. They come from an old cabin site on the farm.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Monte,
Eddie & I have that drum sander.
I love it, but….
As you can guess, it has gotten just a little use.
Reviews say maintaining the tracking, of the feed belt, is tedious but I find it doable.
Also people claim getting the feed table parallel to the drum is problematic.
I have mine ok, but not perfect. Again it is tedious but doable.
For the price I paid, I can't complain one bit. I got mine used, off of CL, for $150.00!!!

I would seek Eddie's opinion, as I'm sure he uses his way more than I have used mine.

One concern I would have, given your situation, is the raising & lowering of the feed table.
Getting proper support for long pieces could prove problematic.
You do a lot of long pieces…. 3' to 4' is no problem, longer (6' to 8') may pose an issue.
With a sander that has a raising/lowering drum head (fixed feed table),
Infeed/outfeed support would be less problematic.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Mike


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's the same sander that Randy and I have. When I bought it it had a few broken parts that I bought and replaced. It's been working great since then. I have mostly sanded somewhat short stuff and it works great for that. To sand longer stuff it would be best to have an extra person. In feed and out feed supports would be nice, but it's difficult because it's the bed that raises up and down as opposed to the drum going up and down. They say the arrangement makes for a more rigid drum since it doesn't move.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I'm definitely looking for some large cedar too.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday… Monday, can't trust that day…. back at the salt mine…

Mark… the coffee table turned out nice. What did you use for finish?

Eddie… nice looking pups. Sorry they didn't all make it.

Monte… I'd say you nailed it (figuratively)

CD… congrats on the wood score.


----------



## MadJester

Been awake for a couple of hours now…my sleep schedule is really weird….getting coffee in me and getting geared up for the day…probably more pics for items….I gotta move this stuff…so I can go and buy more stuff!! LOL


----------



## GaryC

Um….


----------



## MadJester

Just spent a little bit of time going over some of the posts that I missed when I was still on the road….

William…if I didn't say it when I was there, I truly want to thank you for hosting the Jamboree…I had the very best time ever and felt so welcome and comfortable at your home…..it was certainly a big production and I'm sure it took it's toll on you….I was mostly exhausted from all the driving, but it was the best kind of exhausted to be! Thanks so much, it was a real treat to visit you down there…..I had a blast!


----------



## cdaniels

monte it's on my list as well but from the ones i've used and the workers i've talked to about them the general consensus seems to be that the jet drum sander is an exceptional machine! I haven't used the grizz sander myself but I sure does like their tablesaw! any way you go I reckon is better than not having one at all.

Gene I planned on making a nice big burl bowl or platter for them and either engraving it for him and his wife or the local shop class does laser engravings here.

My 2 year old and 7 year old both got the flu 2 days ago, been a messy couple of days! luckily enough they're both vaccinated (still need their rabies and distemper though).

Opinion time:
I have been asked many times now for my card, I don't have one. I did when I was in japan but since i'm wanting to go pro is it too early to do up a card with my name, email, etsy page etc to include with all of my sales? good idea or bad?

Off to cut up that big ol' maple tree here in a bit, freezing rain never heart anybody right? Hired some college kid with a trailer to come load and haul it for me so if you never hear from me again just know that I went down with a chainsaw and went out over a large spalted maple tree!


----------



## mojapitt

I really like the Jet Sander, but it is still beyond budget at this time.


----------



## cdaniels

yea I didn't look at prices, I never do, just crushes my dreams!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, another Monday-time to get this week started!

Nice looking coffee table, Mark!

Monte, bed's coming along nicely!

Nice haul, CD-but we need photos!

Sue's post about the Jamboree reminded me-did we ever get videos, and more photos?

Probably should get this day started!

Later, gators!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right CD, don't go down without a fight. I'm gonna wait for things like cards. I'm gonna stay word of mouth, but your situation may be different.

I got four legs glued to the seat and one arm on. Other arm after lunch. It's getting close to needing to work in some rockers and spindles. I haven't even begun to think about those things.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Thanks for the comments on the table. Matt it has 3 coats of poly on it for a finish. She wanted it durable because she eats in the living room most of the time. Said she wanted it easy to clean up spills, you know how college age kids are. Would have looked super good with an oil rubbed finish.

Monte a drum sander is on my next to buy list also. Would love an open end sander to do wider panels but wondered about the table moving instead of the head like a planer.


----------



## ssnvet

CD….

IMO, you want a catchy business name and logo, and you want it on your cards, e-mail sigs, web-site and ETSY store, etc…

You want to use a phone number that you can transfer with you to wherever you go, so it never changes.

Then get a brand, label or stamp to mark your work.

Word of mouth referrals and having your work marked so people who admire it can quickly & easily answer the question in there head "where could I get one of these?" will go a long ways towards generating sales. But it can take a long time to build name recognition, so why not start now?


----------



## mojapitt

CD, make your cards through Vistaprint. I used to make my own. But LJ Huff convinced me to have them done professionally. Very smart. I instantly felt like I got more respect from customers. You need to portray what you want to be.

Sitting at work, bored


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. got some bad news on my truck while I had it in for an oil change - tie rod needed replaced so I'm sitting at a sub place and working on my shed while it gets replaced.

trying to see if I have the right quantity of sheet goods and all that. I think I may have some extras for doors and such. Sooo many questions! should I insulate the ceiling AND the walls or just the walls…or just the ceiling… how many outlets and switches….. how many lights?? of course some stuff you just won't know til you get there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice story:

Firefighters rescue ducklings from storm drain, reunite family


----------



## bandit571

Found a few things to print out..









spray adhesive to attach









Only to find out that these are for the American planes…..will correct when I find the right one…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte -

Here's the one I've been coveting 
http://www.elitetools.ca/en/product/drum-sander-with-open-stand-supermax-tools-71938-d/

Can't get Grizzly here, so I'm not sure what the price is. I expect the Supermax is cheaper in the US than the price listed here.
I've read all the review on it, and it supposed to be very stable, etc etc etc.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Chris - if people are asking for cards, get cards. Even if you don't settle on a brand or catchy title, at least get a card with your contact info etc…


----------



## mojapitt

Wow Sandra, that's more expensive than the Jet Sander. Probably a pretty good unit though.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Super max is the old performax, I have one that has had the @#$% ran out of it and still going strong. Not the cheapest by far, but they perform great. Just my .02


----------



## Gene01

> Gene I planned on making a nice big burl bowl or platter for them and either engraving it for him and his wife or the local shop class does laser engravings here.


Nice! You will have a friend for life. And, maybe more wood, too.


----------



## Gene01

I'm glad that Charles and whomever else that uses one has good luck with their Super Max/Performax. I bought the Performax shortly after they became available. I won't bore you the litany of woes I experienced with it. Suffice it to say, it was the worst tool purchase I have ever made. I sold it and was ever so glad to get it out of the shop.
Maybe I just got a lemon and they have improved since then. I certainly hope so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my maloofness as it stands. Major part of the shaping is done.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty impressive Bill. Wish I was that far along. Customers are so inconvenient.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I don't have any of those right now. I need to be working on this driveway, but grounds too wet.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
WOW!!!
Love the contrasting plugs….


----------



## cdaniels

Good opinions, I put in to have this branding stamp made last week.









It should be here by the end of the week.

I have worked under the name Ironsides ww, it's a name my commander gave me back in Japan. Not sure if it is a good name though.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good CD. I don't believe that Ironsides WWE is a bad name.


----------



## Doe

Lloyd, I listened to all three. Love em all and they cancel each other out so they aren't stuck in my head. . . yet. The next time I go for beer though the construction zone and someone cuts me off, my head will explode.

Gene, remind me to bring beer next year because we're planning on driving. I got Sally Forth (nee Mazda) to transport a couple of border collies so there's plenty of room for the necessities.

Bandit, that looks great!

CD, love the brand. Get cards. I like Ironsides but it's more important that you like it. If not, then don't bother.

Orange barrels, orange barrels, orange barrels looking back at me . . .


----------



## bandit571

Doe: thank you!

Now, what do I work on next????

Something about an old Pine rocker???


----------



## Doe

Lloyd, did you know you can get all three at iTunes? That's just asking for trouble.

B double E Double R, U N, Beer run . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Orange Barrels is one of my favorites. That and Tom's theme, "Everybody's P#$ At Me"


----------



## Gene01

fast work and a good looking chair, Bill.

Thanks a bunch, Jerry. We must coordinate our motels in Va, too. It gets lonely out in front all by yourself. Maybe I can get Phyl to make the trip, too. But, she's not a smoker.


----------



## bandit571

Saturday nights at the Armoury…..Platoon Sgt would pass his hat around…...and come back from a Drive-thru with however much the hat-full would buy…...ever see a 2-1/2 ton Army truck, loaded level with the rear sets in 12 packs? BTDT Sounded better than the "Platoon Pipe".....

The Master Sgt had a metal canteen…...you only touched it IF he was in a mood to share. Why metal? That "Kentucky Water" would plain disolve a plastic one…..three sips, and hat the rack….

The "O"s brought out the Jack Danials…....and there was this one group of old farts…..all of us Nam Vets, who would sit up all night, playing euchre. Table had a fifth of Everclear on one corner, and a 2lt of Pepsi on another. Play until the booze was gone…..always seemed to be a bit of pepsi leftover…

Pups are getting fat, and sassy. They rip& tear for awhile…then it is naptime. They are both laying beside my desk…snoring. But, dang, Max has some BIG paws on him! Lazy bums….









ya think??


----------



## diverlloyd

Doe you could just get there greatest hits on there to. The thanksgiving " eat me I'm a turkey" "prison love" " toast" are all pretty funny. I grew up on bob and Tom they are always good for at least one laugh.

On a side note no therapy today so it's a good day.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, the chair is really looking good!


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW! Bill Wished I had your talent.


----------



## MadJester

Chris….go to vistaprint.com…...their prices are super cheap and it won't be a huge amount of money to get a huge amount of business cards….

Bill…maloofness looks awesome!

Well….long day….shipped out some packages….dusted some rust…..feeling that in my back because I ended it with the fifteen pound triangle head sledge…ugh…should have started with that one when I still had the energy…..

Was going to take some pics for the 'bay, but both my photobucket accounts are full, so until a few more sell, or I get motivated to make another email account and another photobucket account, it can wait til at least tomorrow…..

Dinner was mac and cheese mixed with corn (seriously…..try it…so dang yummy….)......maybe some cheesy poofs after that for dessert…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I just watched JEOPARDY!....

I'll let Dean spill the drinks, err beans!!!


----------



## MadJester

Just for the record….dessert ended up being a Hostess orange cupcake…just one…I ate the other one yesterday….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I love the chair! Rockers of contrasting woods laminated up?

Monte, No help here on the sander choice. I have an 18/36 Craftsman that is a great tool and a Jet 10/20 that is a POS. Belt tracking and burning the sanding strips are recurring themes of contention with most drum sanders. I think pine will tend to load up with pitch and leave burn streaks worse than hardwoods. That said, I do use the drum sander on every project. VERY light passes and clean the sanding belt OFTEN.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Just for the record….dessert ended up being a Hostess *orange* cupcake…just one…I ate the other one yesterday….
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, did you get that thing at Home Depot…......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys.
I quit listening to bob and Tom when censorship caused them to stop playing all those good songs.
I went out to get the eggs and found that a 6' black snake had beat me to them. Holy shnikey that scared me. Then it slithered under the coop. I had to take the front of the coop apart to get the bastard out. I gave him one reprieve. Next time I find him he will be toast. Yeah Toast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy, the rockers will be alternating maple and walnut strips. Back slats will be the same, but including one of ash.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That snake will be back for more eggs  And it has a mate! It took several years, but the snakes finally got all of my son's doves (over 80). Can't wait to see the rocker finished.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had to have the guys drive me home this afternoon. Something extremely weird started happening with my vision.
I was relieved to find that Dr. Google had many examples of exactly the same thing. Apparently it's called a scintillating scotoma. Feel okay now, just very tired. Likely some type of migraine aura, but I'll be calling my dr in the morning just to be on the safe side.

Night


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Mike*, I'll get ya some pics within a couple of days, I still gotta clean it up when I catch up to myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Andy. I killed the last one, but it made me feel bad so I had mercy on this one. It can on,y get in with the door open so at least it won't be in there when Cindy comes home.

Hope you feel better Sandra.


----------



## mojapitt

Put a new 1/2", 3 TPI Timberwolf blade on bandsaw. That bad boy does some serious cutting.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well if any of you are going to be in my area June 11 let me know my in laws are having the fish fry then.


----------



## bandit571

Seems Miss Anna now has a swollen cheek…..not sure IF she got stung while outside on a Potty break….or Max bit her…

Need to bring in on of the 4×4s laying around outside…..resaw time, then some lathe time. Have four of them laying out there. The 2×4s are basically JUNK, but I'll see what I can salvage out of them. Guess this means I need to clear off the lathe, sometime soon??


----------



## Mean_Dean

Turn in your keys, everyone-nobody better be driving tonight!

1 Tie, 1 suit on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 3 drinks tonight!

Cheers!

(If I remember right, this is Randy's Saturday night-let's hope his aren't 3 kegs….....!)


----------



## DIYaholic

> (If I remember right, this is Randy s Saturday night-let s hope his aren t 3 kegs….....!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


That means it's "Opun Barz Aterdaze Knight"....


----------



## bandit571

Too late, already had three Yuengling Lagers….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William…if I didn t say it when I was there, I truly want to thank you for hosting the Jamboree…I had the very best time ever and felt so welcome and comfortable at your home…..it was certainly a big production and I m sure it took it s toll on you….I was mostly exhausted from all the driving, but it was the best kind of exhausted to be! Thanks so much, it was a real treat to visit you down there…..I had a blast!
> 
> - MadJester


I will say that if, IF, it took much toll on me, I'll never tell. I had to good a time to complain. 
I'm glad you enjoyed yourself. Stop by anytime if you happen to be in the neighborhood.


----------



## CFrye

While in Mississippi, I picked out a William crafted coffee scoop made from black locust. I took it to work last night for 'Show and Tell' 
SHOW!




View on YouTube


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I have been moving stuff to the rehab house pretty seriously for the past five days or so. I'm thinking we're about 90% done. The balance of the stuff is gong to storage, since we've already overloaded the rehab house with furniture. The biggest items left to move are the stationary tools in the shop and all the "inventory" items in drawers and shelves. Y'all know what I mean when I say "inventory". Oh, and don't forget to read this in our Cajun accents.

Funny that y'all mentioned Bob and Tom's "Orange Barrels". I've only listened to their show a couple of times, and "Orange Barrels" was the song I heard on one of those shows. I remembered thinking that the song was clever and well presented.

BillM-Your sculpted rocker is looking very sharp. You should be able to get about $8,000 or so for it once you're done.

Dean-I think I'll have one beer in three separate glasses to celebrate the Jeopardy report.


----------



## bandit571

Fred riding Fred song???


----------



## cdaniels

monte- I've been using those blades since I got my bandsaw about a year ago, I don't have the experience to compare to other brands but it sort of seemed to me like they wore out fast. maybe I just overused mine, I don't really know how long they normally last though.

candy there's a chapter in the bruce hoadley book about all the different woods that glow and what colors they show up as. It's a method of identification in the book. I wanted to try it, I'm a geek though, I drive around on my inlaws property and just look at the trees to try to identify them. I haven't found a good resource for identification without the leaves or buds or fruit since 80% of our year, our trees don't have leaves.

How crazy would that be to build something out of black locust or another wood that glows similarly and put it in the middle of the woods at night and tell people to find it. when they can't find it ever turn on the blacklight and show it glowing in the middle of the woods!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice job Bill, that is going to be pretty classy when it is done.

Don you want to come help us? You are going a lot faster than us. Seven of my big shop items are in the trailer now. Ready to finish with smaller stuff in the morning and head to the new place in the morning. Still have 3 workbenches, the table saw / router table, miter saw and all the odds and end tools, clamps etc. left. Still have some big furniture in the house left. At least 3 more trips if I ride the bike instead of hauling it. (If Jamie will drive the pickup with the trailer)


----------



## cdaniels

forgot to ask did the maloof chair build ever get figured out?


----------



## DIYaholic

> forgot to ask did the maloof chair build ever get figured out?
> 
> - cdaniels


Kinda sorta yes….

The "contest" is open to Stumpy Nubbers….
There are two categories.
1) Maloof Style Sculpted chairs….
2) "Other" style chairs….
Final Builds are due in the fall….


----------



## MadJester

Candy..that is massively cool…had no idea wood of any kind did that!!

Bandit…I hope whatever the pup got into doesn't get infected…keep an eye on her!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill chair is looking great ,,

Bandit those mockers are some lucky dogs ,thank my friend

Monte thats a good sander i have used mine a lot , sometimes the belt tracking has to be ajusted but other than that it hasnt done anything but sand flat and true ,just wear a mask as it makes a lot of dust even hooked to a vac

been looking at some 12 inch disc sanders thinking of going with this one as it dose have a manual break and cast iron table ,but then HF has one also http://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CUWeBnPAeV_fnMtDNpgPp3rP4AsaViMFEs5L6y8ABw8Lu1eADCAQQASgFYMn-5oiApNQToAHHquvVA8gBB6oEKU_QA1Bxe40l9H989snyrwC9wDix-XEOLhp7Z9TnLmEUMSe5OgwS2L7jwAUFiAYBoAYmgAfD2psjiAcBkAcCqAemvhvYBwHgEpGv36vw4q3TLQ&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESIuD29rOvs-6pLpPiY0Y_bZZ-0AnjrNNmlx5I2fSGvkXxEK8&sig=AOD64_0cWTIWjbY0EfHG1lpOa0fMDHAftg&ctype=5&clui=6&q=&ved=0ahUKEwj2_9DXvavMAhXGlIMKHWSkDQYQvhcIIg&adurl=http://clickserve.dartsearch.net/link/click%3Flid%3D92700007895124459%26ds_s_kwgid%3D58700000360853870%26ds_e_adid%3D51683245235%26ds_e_product_group_id%3D129029087555%26ds_e_product_id%3D205112079%26ds_e_product_merchant_id%3D8740%26ds_e_product_country%3DUS%26ds_e_product_language%3Den%26ds_e_product_channel%3Donline%26ds_e_product_store_id%3D%26ds_e_ad_type%3Dpla%26ds_s_inventory_feed_id%3D97700000000001001%26ds_url_v%3D2%26ds_dest_url%3Dhttp://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-120-Volt-1-2-HP-12-in-Disc-Sander-31-140/205112079%26cm_mmc%3DShopping%7CTHD%7CG%7C0%7CG-BASE-PLA-D25T-PowerTools%7C


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marnin'!
.
Eddie, I have the HF 12" disc sander. You were looking at it at the Jamboree. 
Think I paid around $69 for it. 
It has been a great sander. 
If I had to make a complaint about it I would say that it's a beast. It's got a one horse motor on it. If you don't take a little time to get to know it, it will take way more wood off a project than you intend. You realize, that's not really a complaint but an observation. 
As for manual braking, I'm not sure what that is. 
Mine is so powerful that I usually keep a scrap piece of wood near by. If you need to manually stop it, shut off the switch and stick the scrap wood to the sanding disc. That slows it down to a stop pretty quick. Is that manual braking?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

There is a frozen, white, crystalline substance falling from the sky….
They tell me it will change over to rain….
Uhggg….


----------



## cdaniels

randy my area had the opposite, the sky was crying, then it stopped crying and well I don't know a ufanism for snow so, it snowed.

william I reckon that's better than stopping it with your fingers


----------



## superdav721

Really nice job on the chair Bill. I wished I had the time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

70° here, they say it may rain…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bandit, those are a couple of very lucky pups. eddie picked a great home for them.

Mark and Don, Glad to hear that the moves are close to complete. Moving can be a real bear but you two seem to have it under control.

*74*, had to look up that visual thing. Hope it's transient and of a short duration. I have a feeling the doc will opine that it sure looks like it's associated with….well, you know.

The winds on the mesa yesterday were horrendous. The gusts were clocked at 47.4 knots. Started blowing at 04:00 and didn't stop until 20:00 or thereabouts. A quick survey revealed no damage to any of our roofs or structures. 
So far this AM it's still but, the temp is down to 32. Should warm to 58 today with a chance of rain.

Got to do a lube job on the Polaris, today. Then, maybe I can get back in the shop.


----------



## MadJester

Mornin all you nubbers and Randy! Rained here overnight, still cloudy with a chance of meatballs….I need to go find some coffee….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Hockey Night in Mainiac Land update… we played our arch nemesis, the black team, last night and smoked em, 8 to 3. We skated them hard the entire game, shutting them down at mid-ice and our goalie had a red hot glove. We had one sub skate with us, playing center, who turned out to be somewhat of a ringer. Not that he scored so many goals, but he passed well and made the rest of us play better. We've skated like a totally different team lately and it feels good to pull of a big win.

The usual post game aches and pains today, but well worth it.

Did I mention that I dropped my favorite dial caliper in the shop the other night? I think I chipped the pinion gear, as it now feels clunky and the zero is off by 0.035" :^( I'm going to dissect it over lunch and ask our semi-retired machinist to help me do a post mortum. I have a cheap digital caliper as a back up, but I like the mechanical dial one a lot better.

Have a great day.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Lunch!

needed to un-grump myself so I thought I'd stop past.  Meetings don't start up until 1pm and then they go until 3:30.

/insert funeral dirge/ Hopefully you guys can get a resurrection going, Matt!

Good luck on the move, Mark! 

Sounds like you and Nan are about there, Gary!


----------



## bandit571

Grumble, snort, groooaaaan.

Slept in today…until the pups decide I needed to be up and feeding them. PS: they both love Pastrami

Mower troubles today, won't stay running, even with fresh in the tank. Carb. leaks all over the place, engine smokes. Starts right up, then it just sputters along like Ollie's model T.

Lumber harvest today..maybe. All the stuff from the crashed tent-shed. 4×4s and 2×4s. two pounds of screws, too. Seems I used a mix of screw types…phillips and square drive, with a few hex heads thrown in. Hope to be able to retrieve them, and not have a WORKING mower throw them around.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Off on the jog in a few-sunny out, so no dodging rain drops! A little chilly, though, so will wear a warmup jacket.

After that, gotta mow the backyard. Was going to do it tomorrow morning, but it's forecast to rain, so I'd better do it today. Then tomorrow, pulling weeds in the backyard. If I can get the backyard weeded by the end of tomorrow, I'll have the entire yard (front & back) all done! I'll be all caught up, and it'll just be routine maintenance the rest of the season.

Then it's back into the shop, to do something with this stack of Luaun mahogany I've had lying around. I think I'll build a couple of boxes, then go from there. First, I'll have to clear all the junk off the tablesaw…...... (Seems any flat surface in the shop eventually gets to be a storage facility…...)

Well, sounds like the laundry's ready for the drier!

Later, gators!


----------



## GaryC

Beka….. HUH????
You must mean Gene
Oh, there's a Don somewhere around, too


----------



## JL7

Great hockey story Gary!!


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and wet. Official documents signed by our Secretary of state for her to take to Russia.

I have a lot of orders to fill of anyone cares to move here for a couple months.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Matt. The Blues won. Woohoo.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know Gary played hockey.


----------



## GaryC

somebody's full of hockey


----------



## GaryC

We have received a warning that we are under a severe threat of a Dihydrogen Monoxide storm. This is serious business. Hope we survive.
For those who don't know what it is, please check here http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## DIYaholic

Gary,
Be careful!!!
Depending upon it's physical state….
Dihydrogen Monoxide can cause severe burns….
or even frostbite!!!
People have also been known to drown in this stuff.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gary-I always enjoy those dihydrogen monoxide stories. As many of you know, I was the manager of the dihydrogen monoxide system in Lafayette until 2010.

Beka-Yes, Nannette and I are making good progress with our move. We have a short business trip to NW Arkansas starting tomorrow, and we'll finish up when we get back.

Gary-Congrats on the big hockey victory!

Matt-I don't know why I confuse you and Gene . . .

Mark-I wish I could help with your move. Looks like you're all loaded up with stationary shop tools for the next load.

CD-Still waiting on pics of that huge lumber score, and the huge burl.

Monte-I'm sure Leanna will enjoy her trip to Mother Russia. I guess you'll have to do all the sanding and finishing again in her absence.


----------



## GaryC

Hockey here is played with hay forks and cow pucks. Lots of mail gender cow pucks being tossed around here today


----------



## Gene01

Gary, in it's solid state, dhmo is good with Scotch. Some guys say that in it's liquid form, it's only good for bathing.
Also, I've heard that it'll kill turkeys.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Was digging around in a cabinet, and look what I found:


----------



## firefighterontheside

You found a router table under a saw?


----------



## firefighterontheside

"When I drink dihydrogen monoxide I drink dihydrogen monoxide" 
From my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## bandit571

New spark plug wasn't quite the answer, but at least it stay running..barely. Got the back yards mowed, and the high spots in the front. Scared the pee right out of one of the pups. Thinking water or oil got into the wrong places…old plug was jet black.

Have since opened a cold one. Deciding on what to try next…..besides a second cold one.

^ yeah, but watch out for the yellow variety…...


----------



## mojapitt

I am shopping with my wife for gifts for her family. It may require stiff drinks when I am done.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Write up on the website, news at 6. Radio interview tomorrow….

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/hanwell-clothespins-1.3553566


----------



## DonBroussard

Nice write-up Sandra. I noted that there was no mention of the tampon tumbler . . .


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, sounds like you've got some bad gas in the tank.

Monte, if the returning champ on Jeopardy! wears a suit again, you'll get 2 stiff drinks tonight!

Sandra, great article-can't wait to see the video!


----------



## mojapitt

The way this shopping trip is going, I will have 2 stiff drinks regardless


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to get her and her daughter to come to terms on what to buy is a collision of D9 Cats.


----------



## cdaniels

This is 1/5 of the smaller maple tree. 20" diameter spalted ambrosia ftw

















This is the burl, I couldn't move it to get a better pic









I didn't get any pics of the pile that I got but I will this weekend

This is the bigger hard maple


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Great article, not a shabby advertisement either.

& to think…. I knew her when….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I knew her first…..


----------



## Gene01

That's quite a nice write up, 74. Eagerly awaiting the video. 
Any news from the doc yet?

CD, that is some sort of awesomeness, there. The color in that ambrosia is just gorgeous. And, that burl should yield some even greater awesomeness.

Our skies are becoming pregnant with dmho. If it gets any colder, we could get some of the crystalline variety.


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's a great looking bit of lumber ya got there, CD!


----------



## StumpyNubs

SANDRA'S FAMOUS!!!!!!!! And a great photo too!










Hope you don't mind that I put a link to your article on my Facebook page


----------



## bandit571

Demo of the old tent-shed is 95% complete. Need for the 4×4s to dry out for awhile. Then, MAYBE, I can start to resaw them down to something I can use. Way too many bugs on them, right now, to bring into the shop.

Winds been kicking up, things are cooling off quite a bit. Still muggy as all get out. May need that second Yuengling Lager from the fridge….

The nicker on the main frame of the 45, has a problem….I can't budge the bolt to remove the spur. Had enough trouble with the one on the slider frame. May try a Hammerhead drill and a bit, to see IF it will budge. The other one was full of rust…


----------



## firefighterontheside

CD, I think that one is still attached.
I hate firetrucks. I gave it $4000 of new tires this morning and it still ain't happy. Now it's got a headlight that broke inside the lens. Have to buy new one that is coming from Indiana. This is a 2008 firetruck that has the headlights from a 1994 F250. Whuh?
Man did we get a storm with a lot of dhmo. Here it was all liquid, but at home it was a lot of hail.


----------



## rhybeka

looks like its headed this direction! Lily is glued to my legs because of the thunder but that seems to be moving off.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Now it s got a headlight that broke inside the lens. Have to buy new one that is coming from Indiana.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bet it's coming from Whitestown…..


----------



## Gene01

> The nicker on the main frame of the 45, has a problem….I can t budge the bolt to remove the spur. Had enough trouble with the one on the slider frame. May try a Hammerhead drill and a bit, to see IF it will budge. The other one was full of rust…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, ever try PB Blaster? Good stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Shopping is over. Exhausted

CD, awesome score.

Sandra, very proud of you and to know you. You are an honorable representative of all woodworkers.


----------



## JL7

Congrats 74 on the cool article! That is really GREAT!

Mail Cow pucks…....! Where? Gary who?

Bill, nice rocker progress…..good for you.

Bit of a meltdown going on here, had a server crash while out of town…..IT guys worst nightmare…..

Don and Mark…....Best of luck on those moves…....Big time!


----------



## gfadvm

Great write up Sandra !


----------



## DIYaholic

People… y'all need to clean this place up!!!
There was a Mike (Bags) sighting….
Over on *74*'s Facebook posting….
Maybe, just maybe…. he'll stop in here!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

So tell us Queen 74, what are ya gonna do with your first million???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just took Checkers out and I'm wetter than an otter's pocket…..


----------



## bandit571

Don't be sending that crap up here. Don't need the winds and hail….

Pups are ripping and a tearing…and a squeaking…...not really a bark, comes out like a squeak..Anna seems to be a bit of a bully..

Congrats to Queen 74!!!

PB Blaster is something I would have to buy…...that will have to wait until the next payday.

Stopped over at a Dollar Tree Store ( everything in the store is…$1) and spotted a "sharpening stone" . Has two grits both a bit on the coarse side, but for a dollar bill? I can use it to start the worse ones, then move to the better stones to finish up. Trying to find out what the two grits are…


----------



## Kentuk55

Congrats Sandra. I want an autographed clothes pin…


----------



## bandit571

Tried to comment on one of Super DAVE's videos….something about "Is it a Stanley 45?" Haven't an account to do so. Then the video locked up…. will try again later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Showing support for the St. Louis Blues. Go blues. This is me hanging a banner on the front of the station.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well what a crazy day! My FB page is going nuts, emails etc. Sold 19 dozen tonight and I'd best get another batch started because I'm pretty sure the Saturday market is going to be very busy….

Stumpy - I don't mind at all. The CBC doesn't have the video posted yet, so I can't add a link. I was actually quite happy as to how it was edited, the reporter didn't overdo the whole day-job thing.
It got 2 thumbs up from the kids who would gladly tell me if I embarrassed them.

Time for bed!

With my first million I shall buy some PB Blaster for Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

Wow!! another famous Nubber. Congrats on all the great PR Queen 74 :^p

Nice, though cool, this a.m., snowed hard this afternoon, rained on the way home, and now it's nice and cool (though damp) again. Hey it's New England, if you don't like the weather, just stick around for 5 min. and it will change.

Blues? Sorry but the only blues I can endorse are the Labatts Blues ;^)

When it comes to hockey teams, I still only acknowledge the original six :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Hockey? I thought it is given that the Dallas Stars will win it all?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Showing support for the St. Louis Blues. Go blues.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh Noooo…. Mr. Bill,
Lets Go Islanders!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, good news for Monte:

0 Ties, 1 suit on Jeopardy!-so everyone gets 2 drinks tonight!

Enjoy yours, Monte!

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hockey? I thought it is given that the Dallas Stars will win it all?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um…no…we are going to beat them next week.


----------



## ssnvet

hitting the wall here at the eastern edge of the conversation…

goodnight Johnboy


----------



## MadJester

> Nice write-up Sandra. I noted that there was no mention of the tampon tumbler . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


For which we are all grateful….

CD….can I be your best friend now and get some scraps? LOL Awesome looking wood there!!!

74…judging by your FB post, you're gonna be swamped with orders!! Good on you!!!

Well…my eBay sales are doing awesome…got some pics done today which are uploading now…..I'll probably spend tomorrow shipping (and yours also Don..sorry…I didn't do any shipping today..tomorrow for certain!)....and then starting the input process for the new listings….next batch is mostly chisels….with a few other items thrown in for variety….I'm exhausted…but loving it!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, may have to post a few of mine on ebay…

IF I have to….I can easy-out the bolt on the spur. I have the same bolt and spur on the #78. Might be a PITA to keep changing back and forth, at least until I can order a "new " bolt for it. No biggie.

There is a garage sale this comong weekend…...sounds like a good one, IF I get there soon enough. Missed an estate sale earlier this week…normal luck for me.


----------



## bandit571

no night shift tonight? Still have one Lager in the fridge….should I save it for tomorrow night's show?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> no night shift tonight? Still have one Lager in the fridge….should I save it for tomorrow night s show?
> 
> - bandit571


Well, the guy who's been wearing a suit won again tonight, so you should get a lager tomorrow night.

As for the Night Shift, I'm enjoying a Very Old Barton 6yo Bottled in Bond bourbon for a nightcap!


----------



## cdaniels

yaay sandra, congrats if I didn't say it yet!

crazy thing happened, I been practicing with my mcnaughton center saver system and I got 4 bowls out of one blank today! found out that basswood is not a good wood to turn. waaaaay too soft.

got my stamp in the mail today, pretty excited. i'm wondering about making the cards though. should I just keep it simple and do my info on the front and my stamp on the back or add some color and images?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Showing support for Blue. Go blue.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/programs/2.5401/new-brunswick-april-26-2016-1.3554332

There's the link for the video - it's around minute 24:28 but you'll likely have to watch ads before the news clip will play….


----------



## MustacheMike

Very nice Sandra! I think there is a booth at Woodworking in America in your future.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Hey Clothespin Lady,
Very nice video….
Now stop watching it (over & over & over)....
Get into your shop…. ya got clothespins to make!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marnin'!
.
I don't think there's enough coffee in Mississippi to put me in a good mood this morning. 
It's about the third night that bad muscle spasms have kept me from sleeping much.


----------



## CFrye

Great article and video, Sandra! You may have to put Mr. D back to work on assembly to keep up with all the orders! What did the doctor say about the visual disturbance?
CD, *YOU SUCK!!*
Mark, nice table.
Monte, hang in there. Are you sending a shopping list to Russia?
Matt, congrats on the hockey win!
William, please take care of you. 
Bill, chair is looking great!
AAAAaaaannnnndddd I can't remember all the rest.
We made it thru the storms last night. Tornado sirens in town (where I am at work) went off. Move all the patients out of their rooms and into the protected hallway. Then move them all back into their rooms. All about 11:30 at night. Fun, fun, fun!
Andy? Gary? Bill? Eddie?


----------



## mojapitt

Today is the state wide tornado drill. I am not at work and can't ignore them.


----------



## Cricket

Coffee's on…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning. Taken care of what I left myself yesterday afternoon so now we wait for the blow back. Think it's time for some caffeinated tea.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is on her way to Russia. My favorite version of this song.


----------



## Gene01

Nice video, *74*. Hearty congrats. Like Candy said, you are going to need help soon. 
Also, as Candy asked, any info on the visual issue?

Bandit, PB Blaster, 4 bucks at the local Tractor Supply. $4 to save an hour of frustration? No question.

Cricket, pass me a cup, please. Hold the C&S, thanks.

Cloudy all day yesterday but no baby. Probably a false pregnancy. Cloudless sunrise this morning. 66 is predicted.


----------



## Cricket

No cream? REALLY?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra- That quad-router table is AWESOME!*


----------



## superdav721

holy clothes pin!!!!!!
your famous


----------



## gfadvm

Storms were overhyped by the media. Got 1 1/4" rain. More severe storms predicted for Fri and Sat.


----------



## CFrye

> Storms were overhyped by the media.
> 
> - gfadvm


Um. Can we get Betty Lou's opinion on that? ;-b


----------



## TedW

Hi everybody,

Gotta go

Bye


----------



## ssnvet

74… Now to capitalize on your new found notoriety!!

Aside from setting up a commercial shop and hiring people (which is the biggest headache on the planet) you're limited to how many clothes pins you can make yourself. But if you can get factory direct pricing on the springs, you could sell "kits" with a print showing the oversized wood geometry, a bag of springs and some on-line videos showing how to set up the assembly jig, etc… This would enable you to sell a LOT more product. Heck, get the kids involved… your clothes pin empire is waiting to be conquered.

It's Wednesday…. feeling like I just got off the phone with Mia S. BeDragon :^p


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you nubbers and Randy!

Sandra…great clip….loved it! And I think Moustache Mike is right….make some plans for Woodworking in America…or do they also have a Woodworking in Canada event?? 

Monte…I hope her trip goes well…safe travels!

Ok… I know that Randy is working on a slideshow, but since I am unable to accept the dropbox invite to the new folder without coughing up actual money, is there some way that someone (maybe Randy since he has all the pics…) could maybe open up a photobucket account and set it to public? Just so we can see the pics…I have the feeling that I've only seen a small handful of them even with the ones that were posted here…thanks so much!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Sue,
I'll look into Photobucket, or some other cloud sharing….
Worse comes to worse, I'll PM you my email so you could at least send them to me….


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Matt beat me to it. Selling kits and an online or YouTube video is a great idea. 
Maybe you could have a live assembly demo at the shows you attend, too. Sell kits and pre assembled dozens.

eddie, how's Winnie feeling these days? Any other symptoms? Is she ready to rock and roll?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Wow Sandra, that video was very cool. It's neat the local news folks reach out to showcase what's going on in the community that's good. Here in the rust belt they thrive on the negative 90% of the time!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Cloudy, cool morning today-kinda nice and relaxing.

Neighbor brought me 2 blackeyed susans, so I'm going to plant them this morning after the jog. My spade has a broken handle, so it should be interesting digging the holes!

Sandra, that was a great video! I really enjoyed seeing all your Jamboree accoutrements, especially your shop apron! It's going to be fun seeing how this transforms your life in the coming months. This could be the start of something amazing!

Well, gotta run-later, gators!


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Perhaps a Disabled Veterans group or a special needs organization, can become.your assemblers….
You know, giving income to the less fortunate….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit have you tried some automatic transmission fluid on the knicker. It can loosen up stuck screws. Put a drop on and let it sit or soak it.


----------



## bandit571

Right now, that ##


Code:


#

#@ bolt is soaking in a PB Blaster bath. The stuff also cleaned a few spots I had missed during the rehab stage. I might try to find a bore brush, as soon as I figure out the "calibar" of the holes for the rods.

Will let the stuff soak awhile today, try to budge it later.

Cold, windy, and cloudy around these parts. I WAS going to rew a few 4×4s down to something I can use…...a bit too much when I need a coat to work outside. May give the newly sharpened handsaws a chance on the 4×4s, at least for a crosscut.

Just down the street, a tre service is taking down a HUGE tree. Seems to be heading for a mulch/firewood company's place. No, it won't fit most of the sawmills on this site. Diameter is about 48" at the base. Most branches are around 24".....urban tree, means a lot of nails.









They had "topped" this tree about the same time as the Jamboree, they came back this morning, and dropped the rest.









View from my house. And,.....right out in front of my house is a tree that usually is covered in Sumac…









It also has this bump a-growing out the side…..


----------



## MadJester

> Sue,
> I ll look into Photobucket, or some other cloud sharing….
> Worse comes to worse, I ll PM you my email so you could at least send them to me….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I'm referring to the ones that others have taken that I haven't seen yet…I think that even with the slideshow, I won't be able to save a specific pic….thanks… 

Packages shipped out, Don…go wait by your mailbox….


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Sue… if you just want a picture of me, just let me know. I'll send you one….. of Gene


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ wishing i had a bean bag chair in my cube! better get back to it!


----------



## bandit571

I think I posted a bunch of photos of the Jamboree a bit ago.

My Email won't talk to Randy's email. Not sure why…..

Seeing a glimpse of the sun….just not wanting to come out of hiding…....maybe it was at Home Depot….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
The sun IS out….
at my Home depot!!!


----------



## cdaniels

bandit you must has!

do we have to call sandra your highness now?

snowed yesterday, 55 degrees today and sunny, must be summer.

boy is out of school early today, have to work on the lego table a bit

sandra I will be ordering an autographed clothespin as well, wonder if we should start a fan club?


----------



## bandit571

Welll…tried some heat along with the PB…...and a hammer with the screwdriver….it be a NO-GO at this station..

Tried the pb and heat three times, with a screwdriver try after each one. Gave a rascal a final squirt of PB, and just walked away. I'll let it cool down, maybe that will help pop things loose.

Checked the spur and it's bolt on the 78….figures, they used a different size. At least the bolt is a bit longer.

Have ATF-4 available…..may use a drop…later. About the only thing I can't do with the 45 right now is dados…..I do have a #39 dado plane in the shop. No biggie.


----------



## rhybeka

think I've about got it figured out!

2 - 85.5 - sides
6 - 82.5 - front/back/joists - mark 2 for joists


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, sounds like you may have to resort to using a screw extractor, then replace it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, that bump on the tree is likely a branch collar that has grown over where the branch was originally cut off. They have some pretty interesting grain inside and can make some neat bowls. I have a big white oak in my yard and I've trimmed two grown over branch collars off and they're starting to grow back again. The first two were cut 4 years ago, the last was cut before I bought my house, I would guess by the progress ~10 years ago? The ones I cut a decent sized at about 14" at the base, I know they'll take a long time to dry completely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello there. Busy day today. I put the new boat in service.
I need to go watch a video.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, well done! That was a really nice segment.


----------



## JL7

Sandra - great interview and a great accomplishment! Glad I was able to see your climb to fame….I too would like to get one of your signed clothespin masters some day…...or a dozen…..!

In the same news story, nice little story about the trees just after the 11 minute mark…..seems the Maples rule….I like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got home from the vet, why does puppy shots hurt me more then they hurt her???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Marnin'!
.
Made a quick trip to Eddie's yesterday evening. 
He mentioned at the jamboree that he had a damaged drum sander I could pry from him fairly easily. 
It's in my shop. I think I can fix it. 
If not, I have all the necessary parts (drum and bearings and such) to give me a head start in building a stumpy drum sander. 
All I'd still have to get would be the plans from stumpy. 
.
So, off to the shop this morning to see just how bad did Eddie mess it up.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, Bill said it all. OMG!!!

Mark, the shop is looking good. Someone mentioned it before, seems you need more light. 4 of those 4', 2 tube LEDs would really brighten it up.

Bandit, when you first mentioned your penchant for Mt Dew, I figured you would drink almost anything. But, Bud Lite….really? I shouldn't talk, though. Bud Lite was my beer until I found Rolling Rock and Yuengling lager.

If PB Blaster, ATF soaking and heat hasn't loosened it, the easy out route may be the only option. That must be infuriating.

eddie, hope you can get winnie on the mend, soon. Then you can come to AZ. We'd have a lot of fun.

Today is the day I might have one chair ready for pictures…..the operative word is "might".


----------



## CFrye

Gene, even if its tomorrow, you'll still be the first one with a finished chair. Unless, Bill is working on his today…
I have a question for the turners. I made a new handle for my knife steel based on the old one, only longer. 









Duplicating/copying is hard!
If I had wanted to keep the sharp details on the narrow rings between the fat parts, how would I accomplish that? The sanding step totally rounded them over, which is OK here, for a comfortable grip. But it made me wonder…








Day, Day.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, it looks good from my house. As long as it holds the steel and it fits your hand, it's great.
Now, toss the old one so you'll not have it around for comparison.

Well, the chair will only be totally assembled, no finish and no upholstery. But, hey. It's only been 8 months.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Gene, even if its tomorrow, you ll still be the first one with a finished chair. Unless, Bill is working on his today…
> I have a question for the turners. I made a new handle for my knife steel based on the old one, only longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicating/copying is hard!
> If I had wanted to keep the sharp details on the narrow rings between the fat parts, how would I accomplish that? The sanding step totally rounded them over, which is OK here, for a comfortable grip. But it made me wonder…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day, Day.
> 
> - CFrye


This is my opinion only. Each turner has their own methods. 
1. Make everything a tiny bit oversized. This allows things to be sanded to size. Remember that sanding removes material the same as cutting and oversize accordingly. 
2. The same as you and I talked about while turning the pen. Think of sanding as polishing instead of sanding. Lighten up on the pressure of the sandpaper. The more pressure you put on the paper, the more it will ruin any fine details because you'll start sanding things away instead of polishing. 
When you polish with sandpaper you are leaving scratches. Each finer grit of sandpaper does not remove those scratches, only makes the scratches finer and finer until they can no longer be seen with the naked eye. 
.
Lightening up on the sandpaper is something that took me forever to learn. I used to put a death grip on the paper and sand away features that I wanted to keep.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: I don't sand those areas, I use a piece of hardwood, press it down hard on the spinning part, and just burnish is glass smooth. You can eve shape the stick to match the sharper spots you want to burnish smooth.

Mornin ta ye, fellow perps, twerps, Randy, and the Queen of Clothespins..bit of a dreary cold day outside..

Might let the 4×4s sit a while, til the weather turns sunny again. The apple tree is in full bloom right now…waiting on the Tulips to appear in the other tree…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Here is the new toy. 
Now for the rundown of the problems I am contemplating to figure out how much work I'm willing to put into it? Or do I just scavenge parts to make a shop made stumpy version?








two of the bearings for the table lift are boogered. I already figured I'd have to disassemble it anyway. So whether or not these can be straightened up will be a big deciding factor. 








One of the roller shafts are broken where it is supposed to go into the motor that drives the feed belt. This one is no big deal in my opinion. I've seen plenty of tables that have no drive belt but are manually fed. If I'm not mistaken I think the stumpy version is manually fed isn't it?








the drum has a ding in it. I don't think this will have as big effect as one might think. It has a high spot. It is made of aluminum though. I can true it back up as soon as I have a table that will go up and down. 
.
That's what I've found so far. 
What's ya'll's opinionations???


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,



> Umm, Mark….
> Your shop is to clean….
> you need to make some sawdust….
> Otherwise, it is just storage space!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


No worries Randy as soon as we get moved ( another 3 loads at least ) there will be sawdust made.



> Mark, the shop is looking good. Someone mentioned it before, seems you need more light. 4 of those 4 , 2 tube LEDs would really brighten it up.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yes I planned on that from the start. What you can't see in that picture is the 4 new fixtures that will go up along with the 2 I will move from here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
William, I think that may be worth fixing if you can get the parts. That sander looks similar to the grizzly I have. I had the drum off and if I had wanted to I could have gotten to where I could have gotten inside the drum and straighten out a dent. I spent about $60 in parts to put into the sander I paid 300 for. Now it's good as new and is almost 900 new. Yes the stumpy version is hand fed.

That handle looks great Candy, sharp points or not.

I got an order for two quilt racks yesterday, so maloofness will have to wait a while. Gene still has a chance.

Lookin good Mark.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, called the 800 number to activate my new debit card.

And got the Coast Guard station in Miami, Fl…......

Didn't know the Coast Guard did debit card activations. Also didn't know Coast Guard stations had 800 numbers!

Off to my volunteer shift at the used bookstore in a few. Cool, cloudy morning, so I guess I'll wear a sweatshirt.

Got the 2 blackeyed susans planted yesterday, so I'll have to keep them watered for a few days to settle them in. Also got a stepping stone placed off one of the decks-been wanting to do that for quite awhile, so it's nice to have that done.

Hope to make some sawdust this weekend. Gonna get started on some of that Luaun mahogany that's laying around.

Well, that's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## bandit571

Heeeyyyy! The sun did come out today!

Hard to eat my lunch with two little Moochers trying to get a "sample" for themselves….


----------



## bigblockyeti

William, looks like a worth while repair you have there, those have know problems and it doesn't look like you're venturing into anything that someone else hasn't had to deal with previously.
Candy, like Bandit I try to burnish what I can when I'm turning, I've never used the hardwood stick method but it sounds effective. I usually use a handful of shavings or sawdust in my bare hand pressed against the turning piece. It does need to not have any chunks missing or a really rough finish as this could be dangerous. Not using a glove keeps things much safer and allows me to monitor the temperature, not to mention how much shavings/dust is still in my hand. This only works on smaller projects where you can sort of get your hand around the work piece as trying this on a large turning makes it much more difficult to keep the shavings in your hands.


----------



## Cricket

Hoping Sandra doesn't kill me for this.
http://lumberjocks.com/CricketWalker/blog/84514


----------



## mojapitt

Even she can't shoot that far


----------



## cdaniels

Candy I use the tip of a slew to do those areas. Cuts crisp and clean enough that you don't need to sand anything.


----------



## Cricket

> Even she can t shoot that far
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She doesn't have any missiles, right? (grin)


----------



## bandit571

Well, the Sun went back inti hiding, couple of clouds are peeing on the paradegrounds.

Have stopped working on that stuck bolt, for now. When replacement can be brought into the shop, I might just easy-out the stuck bolt, and install a new one..

For cross grain work, I have other tools that will work, for now.

Thinking about making a wood box for the #78. The 39 might get one as well. Hmmmm, that means I will need a shelf to store all those boxes on, too. Never ends…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After venturing deep into the bowels of this thing…....
Yes, I have it in many pieces on the floor at the moment. 
Don't worry. I used to do mechanic work for a living. 
I can get it back together. 
May have a few leftover pieces, but I can get it back together. 
Anyway, this I think was the original problem, and I learned enough about the construction while disassembly that I am positive that I can relevel the table when I'm done. 
Oh yea, the original problem…...
This plastic pinion gear is stripped out. 
PLASTIC!
I may need to put some thought into it, but I am positive that I can come up with a more durable option than ordering another set of these crap gears.


----------



## bigblockyeti

McMaster Carr or Grainger would be good places to start looking for replacement gears of a better quality.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket I think your good with Sandra

William good luck on the rebuild in the words of a youtuber " get her choochin"

If anyone has any humidor experience I'm going to make a thread I have some questions.


----------



## rhybeka

needed my head to stop spinning so I came in to sit a minute.

....ok….back to it!


----------



## bandit571

Had a problem with the widest of the straight cutters…...wouldn't quite sit in the groove on the 45 for it. Got to checking the cutter, it was curved a bit, took a while to flatten it back out.

Walked down to the Luthern Center…..2 screwdrivers=$0.86. Might have a use for each.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-rhoos,

and Happy Friday!!! (I'm off tomorrow, so today is Friday for me :^)

Not sure what I'm going to do… rake leaves in the a.m., take my sweetie out for chowdah at lunch, and maybe off to the RNG or shop. I could get used to this 3 day weekend thing.

I've almost got all the junk that landed in my shop (after we cleaned out the adjacent basement office) put away.

Does anyone else out there find it a constant struggle to keep the top of your work benches visible?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, if I could find my bench….....


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

It's crude. 
It's primitive. 
It's ugly as homemade sin. 
The hand wheel will hang under it though and this will work long enough to see it perform for a bit so I can decide how much money it is worth sinking into. 
Now on to mounting all this back under it and testing it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It may be crude, primitive and ugly, but it's built better than what Delta was able to produce!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I got it all back together. 
All four jack mechanisms work flawlessly. 
Then you add the weight of the table and it seems to not work at all. 
Upon closer inspection, the bearings in each of the four jacks screws seems to be trashed. 
I don't think I care to spend enough with delta to replace all those odd shaped bearings plus the potential to have to get plastic pinion style gears in the future. 
I'll be building a shop made table. 
I've got a PM in to stumps. 
I'd like to get a better idea how he done his before moving toward. 
I liked his enough that I may use the same style and attach it to the existing frame and head unit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't envy the work you'll have to put into that sander. But if anyone can get it working, *William* can! ...or *Bandit*. He's handy too… But *Randy* would definitely screw it up.


----------



## mojapitt

> I don t envy the work you ll have to put into that sander. But if anyone can get it working, *William* can! ...or *Bandit*. He s handy too… But *Randy* would definitely screw it up.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Doing nothing would screw it up?


----------



## Gene01

Isn't that the problem? It won't screw up.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Willian
m good luck on the sander, all i can say is if you ever move it tie it down , dont ask how i know ,those plans stumpy has would fit that sander like a glove ,

Gene as soon as i get her road ready im coming over ,well get a load of wood and make some rockers and rock and drink some bloody marys in them , check out this one was at pickle barrel , it had a slice of bacon ,aslice of chicken tender ,a okra and big olives , ,i started my diet this is all i can have 









this bartender asked what kind of beer , told him im already live in confusion give me a bloody mary, i like those , told him yall must watch a lot of Jeopardy .


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i dont think it will screw at all, is the thing ,its screwless


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, I think the Army's looking for my wood stash again…......!

As I was leaving for my volunteer shift at the used bookstore, 5 Apache AH-64 helicopters flew directly over the house again.

Man those things make a hell of a racket (nothing like sneaking up on the enemy…....)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dean with all the fire power they have ,they dont have to sneak up , they make a sweet sound if you need em


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean says, "his beard is getting larger and I want to pull his beard."


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill tell my man Sean it needs a good pulling every now and then


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s crude.
> It s primitive.
> It s ugly as homemade sin.
> The hand wheel will hang under it though and this will work long enough to see it perform for a bit so I can decide how much money it is worth sinking into.
> Now on to mounting all this back under it and testing it.
> 
> - William


Is William working on Fred Flintstones's car???


----------



## mojapitt

Very tired of "Spring in South Dakota". Snow has melted, still only 35°.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Very tired of "Spring in South Dakota". Snow has melted, still only 35°.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, come on down to Portland-gonna be 20-25 degrees above normal again this weekend…...!


----------



## bandit571

Had a shaving come up through the 45…..and right into my index finger, right beside the nail…..a bit messy..

Lumber Supply is drying..









Three aren't too bad, the fourth is a bit wrapped up right now









Need to decide what to do with this mess…









Before the apples this will turn into start falling









As for today's little excursion…









Might be worth the 86 centavos?

had to run over to Marysville, OH. to drop off a few things, Boss wanted to go shopping at a store over there, as well. Pups had to ride along, of course…....then they got car-sick…..might be the last of the go-for-a-ride?


----------



## superdav721

What bar is this. The tender has anti gravity boots on?


> Willian
> m good luck on the sander, all i can say is if you ever move it tie it down , dont ask how i know ,those plans stumpy has would fit that sander like a glove ,
> 
> Gene as soon as i get her road ready im coming over ,well get a load of wood and make some rockers and rock and drink some bloody marys in them , check out this one was at pickle barrel , it had a slice of bacon ,aslice of chicken tender ,a okra and big olives , ,i started my diet this is all i can have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bartender asked what kind of beer , told him im already live in confusion give me a bloody mary, i like those , told him yall must watch a lot of Jeopardy .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like monster-sized, DIY lathes…....?!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> /flop/
> 
> - rhybeka





> Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Articulate bunch today….......!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well….


----------



## bandit571

What….


----------



## MadJester

> I don t envy the work you ll have to put into that sander. But if anyone can get it working, *William* can! ...or *Bandit*. He s handy too… But *Randy* would definitely screw it up.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Doing nothing would screw it up?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Stahp it!!! I'ma gonna pee my pants!!!

Oh, Bandit…you have no idea how happy I am that they got car sick with you and not with me!!!

I'm so tired….been going since early this morning….bought some more tools (if I wasn't reselling them, I'd say I may have a tiny problem….)....shipped out everything that was ready to go (there will be more tomorrow…) and then I took a nap….I hate that…now I'll be awake but tired until the wee hours of the morning…oh well…..life is good, so it's no biggie!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Well….
> 
> - firefighterontheside





> What….
> 
> - bandit571


Ok, now you guys are just mess'n with me….....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> now I ll be awake but tired until the wee hours of the morning…oh well…..
> 
> ...
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, a little bourbon will take care of that…...!


----------



## bandit571

Who….


----------



## bandit571

drink count for tonight??? ( have 5 Bud Lites to get rid of…)


----------



## MadJester

> ...
> 
> now I ll be awake but tired until the wee hours of the morning…oh well…..
> 
> ...
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sue, a little bourbon will take care of that…...!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


No bourbon, but I still have some of that "stuff" I got from Marty last year…hmmmm…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, everyone, turn in your keys-it could get a little wild tonight!

0 Ties, 2 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 4 drinks tonight!

Cheers!

(Bandit, you'd better save that 5th Bud Light for tomorrow night, just in case…!)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks

Cricket - no worries

Clothespin update. I've sold over 70 dozen in two days. I'm supposed to be at the Farmer's Market on Saturday, so tomorrow will be spent entirely in the shop because I have almost no stock left.

I'm trying to wrap my head around this whole thing and figure out what to do. The demand is most definitely there. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to sell as much as I make, but I can't make 70 dozen every week. I could limit it to the market only in the summer and sell online through the winter…..

Oh yeah, I have a day job don't I

Too tired. Good night Irene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, you've got a chair to build.


----------



## DIYaholic

I was going to have only 2 cold ones after work….
Looks like I'll have to double double dip!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another busy day moving. Trailer is loaded, pickup brakes are fixed ( $1300.00 ), only big item left is my old workbench. Had to stabilize it for travel a bit but it will be ready the next trip. It weighs about 900lbs. heavy. Just for Matt my bench is ready to move and still can't see all the top.










Sandra sounds like you have some good ideas there. Only can do what you can as long as there is a day job.

Ok I am working on Dean's drinks but not going to get even close to the limit.

Back to catch up on Saturday unless we find free wifi tomorrow.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, you may not catch this in time, but there are lots of free Wi-Fi spots around, such as restaurants, Starbucks, hotels, libraries, McDonald's, even some grocery stores!


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking tonight was making jigs to mass-produce chairs.

Bed time. Night night ya'll


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, you may not catch this in time, but there are lots of free Wi-Fi spots around, such as restaurants, Starbucks, hotels, libraries, McDonald s, even some grocery stores!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Yes there are but none are close to our house in Billings. Ours wont get turned on until Monday. All the neighbors up there have all their networks secured dangit.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I am sure if your new neighbors know that you are a part of this group, they would give you free Wi-Fi


----------



## Festus56

Not sure the part of town we are in for now cares about our kind of group. We are just renting for the summer until we find a place to call home permanent.


----------



## mojapitt

So you have to move again? Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
My cell phone is a wifi hotspot…
Stop on by!!!


----------



## Festus56

Alot of our stuff we are not unpacking for now.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you ready to move here yet? 24 chairs to build. :-(


----------



## Festus56

> Mark,
> My cell phone is a wifi hotspot…
> Stop on by!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Someday maybe but don't wait up for us.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Randy, are you ready to move here yet? 24 chairs to build. :-(
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, send me a plane ticket, and I'll help you out!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
If you lived in a warmer clime…
I'd be there yesterday!!!


----------



## TedW

Just finished my second Dos Equis Amber. Good night, all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Randy, are you ready to move here yet? 24 chairs to build. :-(
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, he has ta go help Sandra first, maybe if you got your own TV show, you'd get him to SD…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Kids to school and then golf. Watch your head. FOUR!


----------



## Gene01

Well then, FIVE!


----------



## mojapitt

The last time I played golf I won. Outscored the guy I was with by about 60 over 9 holes. Pretty good huh?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, pretty sad when my golf score is higher than my Bowling score. I don't think I was meant to be a pro athlete.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... my golf score is higher than my Bowling score….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


These sports condone, even encourage the consumption of cold ones….
Maybe, just maybe that explains your score.
I know it explains mine!!!


----------



## TedW

I'm seeking out Nubbers on facebook to add to my friends. If you want to be facebook buddies you're welcome to friend me. https://www.facebook.com/woodysimmons59

I gotta work, later gaters!

Oh, and good morning.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Thank you, William, Bandit, and Yeti! If I coulda, I woulda Gibbs Slapped the back of my own head as I read your responses cuz 'I knew that!' Or, at least, I shoulda. Now, about those missing chunks. Remind me what I should know about preventing *those*, please. 
I'll be your Facebook friend, Ted, although I mostly just lurk there, these days…


----------



## MadJester

Came across this one today and just had to share… LOL

Some vocabulary for those new to this - (stolen from another site)

DRILL PRESS: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, denting the freshly-painted project which you had carefully set in the corner where nothing could get to it.

WIRE WHEEL: Cleans paint off bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes fingerprints and hard-earned calluses from fingers in about the time it takes you to say, 'Oh sh-!'

PLIERS: Used to round off bolt heads. Sometimes used in the creation of blood-blisters.

BELT SANDER: An electric sanding tool commonly used to convert minor touch-up jobs into major refinishing jobs.

HACKSAW: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle… It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

VISE-GRIPS: Generally used after pliers to completely round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

OXYACETYLENE TORCH: Used almost entirely for lighting various flammable objects in your shop on fire. Also handy for igniting the grease inside the wheel hub out of which you want to remove a bearing race.

BAND SAW: A large stationary power saw primarily used by most shops to cut perfectly good sheet into smaller pieces that more easily fit into the trash can after you cut on the inside of the line instead of the outside edge.

TWO-TON ENGINE HOIST: A tool for testing the maximum tensile strength of everything you forgot to disconnect.

PHILLIPS SCREWDRIVER: Normally used to stab the vacuum seals under lids or for opening old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splashing oil on your shirt; but can also be used, as the name implies, to strip out Phillips screw heads.

STRAIGHT SCREWDRIVER: A tool for opening paint cans. Sometimes used to convert common slotted screws into non-removable screws and butchering your palms.

PRY BAR: A tool used to crumple the metal surrounding that clip or bracket you needed to remove in order to replace a 50 cent part.

HOSE CUTTER: A tool used to make hoses too short.

HAMMER: Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer nowadays is used as a kind of divining rod to locate the most expensive parts adjacent the object we are trying to hit.

UTILITY KNIFE: Used to open and slice through the contents of cardboard cartons delivered to your front door; works particularly well on contents such as seats, vinyl records, liquids in plastic bottles, collector magazines, refund checks, and rubber or plastic parts. Especially useful for slicing work clothes, but only while in use.

SON-OF-A-* TOOL: (A personal favorite!) Any handy tool that you grab and throw across the garage while yelling 'SON-OF-A-*!' at the top of your lungs. It is also, most often, the next tool that you will need.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs… I think this almost qualifies as woodworking…




























My favorite shop stool (draftsman's stool actually) is back in business :^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, TGIF!! Cool, cloudy morning, but heating up this weekend-might get some shop time.

Found a project I'm interested in doing, so I'll dig into my scrap pile, and see what I come up with. I've mainly got walnut, Luaun mahogany, QSWO to work with.

Off to my volunteer shift at the used bookstore in a few-gotta shave first. I tell ya-the guy who invents a spray that keeps your beard from growing after you first shave it is gonna be a zillionaire!

Any chemists on the board here? Randy…..?!

Well, that's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## DonBroussard

As of a few minutes ago, we welcomed our fourth grandchild (and fourth granddaughter) Eliza into the world. She now shares a birthday with her older sister Ophelia, who turns one today.


----------



## Festus56

Congratulations Don, they are special!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Congrats Don, better to keep them close together as they seem to be able to better conspire against the parents as they age, ask me how I know.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks Mark and Yeti. I understand about the closeness in age. I had a brother 15 months older than me, and our kids are 15 months apart. At least when our kids fought, they were sort of evenly matched.


----------



## Cricket

My new patio chairs arrived wrapped in bubble wrap. I can't bear to remove it until I have popped every last bubble. ‪#‎random‬ ‪#‎keepingitreal‬ ‪#‎yesimweird‬


----------



## Gene01

Congrats to the parents and the grandparents and, happy birthday to Ophelia!

About five years ago, Phyllis fell out of our camper and hurt her shoulder. Turns out to be a snapped ligament. She's been suffering with it ever since. Now the pain has gotten too much for her. So, she scheduled surgery to replace the joint. She had a knee replaced ten years ago so she is aware of the rehab time. By the first of August she should be all better.
We both will have seen our share of medicos this year.

I said that I MIGHT have pics of the chair today. Change that to WON'T. Ran into some things that needed done first. MAYBE tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

The game was a-foot today, Watson! 
Sheath for a small handsaw…..fifty cents
B&D tool bag…..with 18V tools inside! $10

Photos when I can get them….

BTW: Sue, I spotted a wood handle, with 3 pick-axes on it….didn't ask how much…...


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I'd be happy if I could even step foot into my shop, let alone get to work on something  I may try to grab the 1/2" piece of ply to start laying out my hand plane portable wall cabinet. we'll see. means I'll have to cut it tonight.


----------



## bandit571

Side note on the tool bag

Asked the fellow how much…..he said there wasn't any batteries,.sooo I went to walk away…the Mrs chimes in about the battery is still in the house…..she went to get it, still the same $10 price. Works for me..

Price a replacement 18V battery at Wall E World later….$38.92….I think I'll just use the single one I have now..


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, to the parents, grandparents.
That and happy 1st Birthday to the BIG sister!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Congrats Don and family… that's wonderful.

I love the old fashioned girls names… Eliza and Ophelia


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats


----------



## bandit571

Congrats Grandpa Don!!

Photos of the rust hunt today?









Well, inside this old back bag was a pair of small lazer levels( Beka might need?)









An 18V Sawzall, an 18V Megga Mouse, and an 18v Circular saw…









And that cordless screwdriver kit. All the papers were in the bag. The one 18V battery is being charged up at the moment. I might try to charge up the screwdriver. Found a few bits in the many pockets inside, and a cheap pair of 6" slip joint pliers. The bits and the pliers were a bit rusty, so this counts as a Rust Hunt..

As for the saw sheath…









Might be for a pruning saw? The saw in it now is one I had on hand. There is a strap with a belt clip near the handle end. I also picked a door knob for one of the upstairs doors.

Total bill for today? $10.50 Not too bad a morning?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

this pretty much sum up my dogs


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Congrats Don,

Matt loved that chair repair ,

Gene praying for a speedy recovery

Crickit i to suffer from pop aholic , we have our 12 step meeting on sunday,your welcome to pop in


----------



## bandit571

> this pretty much sum up my dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - eddie


All I have to do is just walk towards the kitchen, they will beat me to the fridge's door…
Miss Anna seems to be the bully of the two, and also tries to blame Max for any trouble they get into….


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Don and ever expanding family!
Ouch! Phyyylll! Gene, gently give her a hug for us. Is that gonna interfere with the wedding trip?
Nice rehab on the chair, Matt!
Bandit strikes again!
How you feeling, AJ?
Andy?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i would of thought Max would of been the bully being bigger but you know they say tnt comes in small packages , poor Max but they have a loving home thats what counts


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Congratulations don!
Aren't grandyoungins great?
If I'd known grandyoungins woulda been so much fun, Ida had dem first!
.
Just got back home and into the shop. 
Been dealing with the school's crap all day. 
Y'all know JC was to do the rest of the school year in alternative school. 
Well, I inquired last weeks as to getting his schedule done for next year and the new rounds of BS started. 
I was told that they didn't know and that we wouldn't know nothing until his fate was decided sometime in the summer at a different hearing we are supposed to go to. 
Now just wait one dadnabbit minute!
Nothing has been said before about another hearing. 
The paperwork I was provided says till the end of the school year. That's it. Nothing else. 
So, as I understood it, as long as he done what he was supposed to, kept his head down, grades up, and went to his probation officer weekly, he would go on to high school next year and finally get on with his life. 
So anyway, off to the school I went today. 
I wound up at four different places and had to raise a lot of hell, but I got results. 
Next year he will be back into the regular school. 
He will be taking all his regular classes like math and science and such, a foreign language (required here. He picked Spanish) and his elective that he chose is Navy JROTC.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Oh, one last thing before I get busy with this sander again. 
Lisa reminded me last night why to NEVER let her mess around with my beard.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good…..just don't let her have any ribbons….


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy like crap and I have a wedding to go to on Saturday. Here is their present








It's cherry and 2" thick


----------



## superdav721

First 
Don GRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd



> WHAT is this!
> OMG
> 
> - William


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Don and fam.
Golf was fun, kinda cold and I got one birdie. The rest of the score we won't talk about.
Pizza for dinner.


----------



## GaryC

Ahhh, William….. Rex would be soooo proud of you. I can just hear his Rex-isms now


----------



## CFrye

> First
> Don GRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT is this!
> OMG
> 
> - William
> 
> - Dave


You are growing your beard out, as we type, so you, too, can have your beard braided. Aren't you Dave?


----------



## bandit571

This is why I keep mine short….


----------



## Gene01

Not to worry. She's been planning this wedding trip for months. The surgery will be after the trip.

Hey Andy. How's it going?



> Congratulations, Don and ever expanding family!
> Ouch! Phyyylll! Gene, gently give her a hug for us. Is that gonna interfere with the wedding trip?
> Nice rehab on the chair, Matt!
> Bandit strikes again!
> How you feeling, AJ?
> Andy?
> 
> - CFrye


William, sounds like a bureaucratic circular firing squad. Glad you got it sorted out for them. Educational administrators need all the help they can get. It's great that JC will be back in his regular classes. You're a good Dad.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Golf was fun, kinda cold and I got one birdie. The rest of the score we won t talk about.
> 
> ...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nothing wrong with a bird every now and then-feels good, doesn't it?!


----------



## CFrye

Nice chopping board, AJ! Hope you feel better, sooner.
Just texted with Mrs. Andy. We're going to Tulsa tomorrow and will stop for a visit. Jim wanted to go today. I vetoed that. Not volunteering to drive to/in Tulsa on 2 hours sleep. No matter who's doing the volunteering, just so he can get an adapter part for his lathe (he forgot to take the mating part last week when we went).
Edit: spoke with Andy on the phone. Looking forward to seeing them tomorrow!


----------



## ssnvet

I can see all three work benches again…. All the junk (framed pics) is stored away or hung up. Made up a new extension cord, repaired the broken sword on the nutcracker… when the glue dries, I'll re-attach his arm and get him out of the shop too.

I think I'm actually ready to jump back in to finish hope chest #2. Then I can get it out of the shop and move on to finish another workbench build I laid up wood for. And then a coffee table… and then a Morris chair.

This is almost scarey :^o


----------



## TedW

Congrats!

Happy Birthday and/or Anniversary!

Nice job! (but I would have done it differently)

Sorry to hear that.

What the…?

Oops, sorry 'bout that.

Thanks!

Yup…

I think that covers everything.

EDIT: Get well soon.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

After sleeping on it, I got the table raising up and down as it should. Someone, somewhere, at some point in time, probably trying their idea of maintenance, reversed two nuts on the jack screws. Well, when three of them are open bearings with lock nuts to keep them from getting two tight, and one of them on the main pulley assembly is a closed bearing of a different size and has a regular nut, then they cannot be interchanged. 
After changing the nuts back to where they go and putting it all back together, it all works fine. 
.
So, got that fixed and I plugged it up to show Lisa how well the motor and drum worked. 
It immediately threw the breaker. 
Upon ingestigation, the switch shorted out. 
.
I say it's time to go eat dinner and take a shower. 
This can wait till tomorrow.
Or the next day.


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't care if it is a "school night"....
It's Open Bar Saturday Night!!!


----------



## rhybeka

All the woodworking I've gotten done tonight. Rain moves in by lunch tomorrow


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody here drink beer?

Then you might like this beer truck:


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I don t care if it is a "school night"....
> It s Open Bar Saturday Night!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I think you've got your calendar mixed up….......!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I don t care if it is a "school night"....
> It s Open Bar Saturday Night!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> Randy, I think you ve got your calendar mixed up….......!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I am just a man that is ahead of the times.
Ain't gotz da time ta wait for tomorrow to come….
That or I'm drunk already!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, et al, I'm doing well and sorry for not checking in more. Typing is still a labor of frustration. Sawed, stacked, and stickered last 3 blackjack logs today. Butt is dragging.


----------



## bandit571

> Anybody here drink beer?
> 
> Then you might like this beer truck:
> 
> 
> 
> - Mean_Dean


The new meaning of a "Small Beer"????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, you must be running out of room for your stacks.
I need to figure out how to store dried lumber here at my house so I can dry more stuff in the barn.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Both barns are almost full. But I've got 2 guys coming to look at wood tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congratulations Don…..

Was Matt working with wood???

Ted, I don't have Facebook, can we still be friends???

Gene, I'll trade ya 2 green pills and a yellow one for one of those blue ones…..



> Golf was fun, kinda cold and I got one birdie.
> - firefighterontheside


I find a 12 gauge to be more effective…..

It's Friday…..


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS have arrived…...peace no longer reigns in the house…


----------



## Mean_Dean

That bottle looks interesting, Marty-what is it?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, a nice way to end the work week, and start the weekend!

0 Ties, 1 suit on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 2 drinks tonight!

(Sounds like Bandit's gonna need it….....!)

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

About to open #3, in fact. Trying to get everyone to just lay down and go to sleep…...big drama queen actions, and randBRAT thinking he is HUNGRY….not.

The four kittens we also have are getting big, more ways than one. Hard to keep the little buggers in their box. Trying to get Max and Anna to be nice to them is a chore. Momma Cat is about ready to wean the little furballs…


----------



## bandit571

Tried the saw out…bearings sound noisey…..will see how it goes. Doesn't appear to have a lazer on it, either.

Not sure what he was sanding with that Megga Mouse…...very dusty, and still blowing dust out.

Haven't tried the sawzall, maybe later.


----------



## bandit571

#3 is started….pups are raising all kinds of hell, running at full speed…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, my son just got home from work…...pups settled right down…..now IF he can get the others to do the same…


----------



## mudflap4869

OK William, I hope sleeping on that sander didn't give you sore muskuls. I would have chosen a bed to sleep on, but Lisa might have had a say in where you slept. Women can be a bit less than agreeable at times. Or should I say they can be agreeable on a few rare occasions?
OK, so I bit the bullet and bought 10 sheets of t-111 siding for the room I have been building for over a year. Now if I can just get it hung before it dry rots. 
Sir Charles is in the house! Both insteps at the same time. I squalled for the BOB to come and rub them out, then she made me drink a bottle of tonic water. That should read TOXIC water. I would rather suck a pigs nose. But she did reward me with an ice cream bar, so it wasn't a total loss. 
Danged near 23:00 (11 PM for you civilians) so I am headed for the fart sack.


----------



## bandit571

Tonic water without Gin, should be against the law…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice to see you here on the Night Shift, Jim!

Well, Round #1 is started with a little Buffalo Trace.

We all have a pretty good thing going with the Jeopardy! Drinking Game, right now. The current champion's name is Buzzy, if you can believe that, and he wears "Where's Waldo" glasses-but he keeps winning! He always wears a suit (2 drinks for us!), and I'll be enjoying my two tonight!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sticking with Buffalo Trace for Round #2, to wind down the evening. This is a store-select bottle, and is really hitting the spot right now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo.

And goodnight.


----------



## bandit571

Say good night, Your Grace…


----------



## rhybeka

Who's Grace???

Guess i best try to get back to sleep


----------



## TedW

Marty, we can still be friends but without facebook you won't know all the stuff we say about you behind your back. Just as well I guess.

Bandit, gotta say one thing about your home is it doesn't get boring.

I'll be going to Salvage One sometime over the weekend to find a matching door to strip and refinish. I usually have a hard time finding the exit door when I go into one of these architectural salvage places.


----------



## MustacheMike

We are now shooting some video from the HomeMade Workshop


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Don! 

Bandit…that must have been John Henry's pickaxe…...hope you left it there…I can't sell them for nuthin'...... 

Gene…hope she feels better soon…that has to be painful…..

Matt….looks enough like woodworking to me….

William…glad you got that all straightened out…JC is a good guy and shouldn't have to keep being punished for the same thing over and over again…..sounds more like they didn't want to do anymore paperwork on their end more than anything else…easier to stick a kid somewhere and forget about them…sad….they should be trying to uplift, not push down…

Ted…thanks for the add over on FB….please be aware that I am not to be held responsible for the things I post over there…..I just have fun…you can turn off the notifications or delete me if it gets too raunchy for you… LOL

Mornin' Mustache Mike!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I think Debbie's gonna make me go to an auction today…..
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2701836&category=0&zip=46151&kwd=


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, take money. Looks like a good one to be "forced" into going to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got all 4 credit cards… Ohh, there's a pretty green tractor too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna hafta keep my strengths up to hold that bid number in the air, better have another piece of pumpkin pie for breakfast…..


----------



## MadJester

Good luck at the auction Marty! I'm headed out in a bit to find some tools…

Oh, did I mention that I found some unusual wood at that gigantic pick the other day? Yeah…here I present this years candidate of Mad Jester Mystery Wood…version 3.0…..

It is very heavy, only about 3 1/2" wide or so…about 20" long…almost like a slab of 4×4…..I ran it through my jointer to freshen one side….the other three sides look like they were coated in wax, and the wood seems to get darker with age…door is somewhat like Teak, but not as tangy…I would hazard that it is a tropical wood…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's terrible Marty, having to go to that auction.
Hard to say Sue. It looks like treated yellow pine I've seen, but that would smell very much of pine.
Soccer is cancelled this morn. Lots of rain last night. Gonna go pick up a friend's bobcat this afternoon to work on the driveway and the slab pour for the camper. My carport that was supposed to take 3-6 weeks for delivery they wanted to install this week. Less than 2 weeks. Now I'll have to wait longer.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Marty, You must have me confused with Randy. Besides, if you've got yellow and green ones, you've got blue.

Sue, my guess is Goncalo alves or Canary wood.


----------



## CharlesNeil

sue , does it smell like turpentine, I have see Yellow pine, loaded with resin, that looks like this , but its heavy and smells.


----------



## mojapitt

My thought was zebra wood. 2nd one I have no guess on.


----------



## rhybeka

I have another dumb shed question. Step one shows you the anchor places but doesn't tell you what to use to anchor it. Nails? Screws? Large rocks?

*edit* dawned on me I could use short carriage screws since it's only going through the 3/4 ply


----------



## MadJester

Not sure someone would take the time and effort to wax and seal up a piece of pine…and not sure it is yellow enough for that other one mentioned…I'll have to look at it again later…headed out soon to rust hunt…


----------



## bandit571

Morning…

Looks like some of the Fir Barnwood I have used. Old growth Fir.

I think I may have cleaned the Rust Hunt spots out…..slim pickings around here…


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning peolpe,

Umm… yeah, that's all I got….


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty if I didn't have a wedding I would be bidding with you or maybe against you debating on the item.


----------



## bandit571

Might just get a 3/8" Poplar board today…...the #78 needs it's own box…..weather is a bit too nasty outside to do much work on the rocker's wood supply…

Two pups were either hiding under my covers, or they were doing full speed U-Turns on top of the bed….I guess I had better get up, and moving around? They were getting a bit loud, anyway….


----------



## TedW

Mustache Mike, the lantern is a nice project. As I commented at the video, I just hope I can gather enough wood to make one.

Sue, it's facebook… I take most of what I see and/or read there with a grain of salt.

mmmmmm…. saaalllltttt

Marty, have fun at the auction. And by fun I mean buy a whole bunch of stuff!

Sue again, looks to me like old growth straight grain douglas fir. I have some pen blanks that I cut from a 100 year old board, 3/4" x 5"


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbahs….

About a 1.5 years ago (I work on Randy time) I bought rough green 4×4 cants from work for a work bench build… I think they're Shag Bark Hickory, but they may be Cherry (I've been tricked by Cherry b4). I re-sawed them in half and stickered them in my basement lumber rack. They're bone dry now… but twisted terribly (should have let them dry as 4×4s  So this past winter I started working them one at a time to extract something straight out of the middle. (I'm averaging ~2 hours per stick :^o )..

Just can't get motivated to dive back into the hope chest build, so I decided to tackle another one yesterday evening….

SCMS-jointer-jointer-jointer-hand planes-hand planes-jointer-planer-planer-planer-hand planes-jointer-belt sander-planer-table saw-done.

I'm doing a good job filling up the DC bag, so I guess this qualifies as woodworking :^o

One more stick and I'll be ready for the first glue up… thinking about a 5' long split top Rubo.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, it's the start of Heatwave #4 (I think. I'm losing track, of them, there've been so many…....) Gonna be 10 degrees above normal today, then 20+ above normal the next couple days.

Got a bunch of housework to do, then more yardwork to do in the back. More yardwork tomorrow, then some shop time!

Great video, Stumpy! I don't like rap music, but that song was ok. Looks like an interesting project, and I'll take a gander at the plans later.

Was nice seeing Bandit, Jim, Sandra, Becky, and Ted on the Night Shift last night! Everyone has an open invitation to join the party Friday and Saturday nights, so stop on by!

Well, this housework ain't gonna do itself-later, gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was inspired by Marty's auction, so I looked up local auctions and went to one. What a mistake. It was muddy, mudd, muddy. Did I mention it was muddy. Parking was supposed to be I a field, but the drive to it was 12" deep with mud. Guy asked if I felt brave and I said no. Good thing to cause when I pulled into the ditch to let another truck by I got stuck. 4wd not working right. Luckily I got unstuck by flinging mud everywhere and crept out. Then when I went to leave I had to follow a guy who was backing a trailer out the whole 1/2 mile narrow driveway with trucks in the side. I bought nothing, but saw a few things. Some old vises. Hope Marty's having better luck.


----------



## bandit571

Rainy-assed day today….all Marty's fault.

Picked up two boards today at Lowes…..3/8" X 5-1/2" Clear Pine, one is 24" long the other is 36".....letting them dry awhile ( Thanks, Marty..) while the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up gets a cut list going. Box for the Wards No. 78, and MAYBE have the Stanley #39 in there as well…..

Seems to be the proper way to address Royalty…..."Your Grace" as in the Duchess of Clothespins….


----------



## StumpyNubs

William- You always seemed to like the Mustache Mike's Corner (scroll saw) videos. Here's a new one:





View on YouTube


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

JAMES IS IN THE HOUSE!!!
James came out wanting to help. 
With one of my sons in the shop helping, I might actually get something accomplished.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpyknots, I'll check it out as soon as I get a chance. 
Thanks for bringing it to my short attention span.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy knots?
Autocorrect?
Or a clever play on words?
Much like my sometimes use of Limberjerks?
I'll let you decide.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hope Marty s having better luck.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope, none here… Cool and very wet, mud developed quickly with the tromping around. John Deere 955 brought $6500. which was a fair price. Drum sander was a Woodmaster 38 inch that had me excited 'til I learned it was a 3 phase, that and I didn't want to deal with a 1100lb machine in the rain. I showed good restraint on everything else due to a 10% buyer premium…..


----------



## rhybeka

The rain is coming down here as well, making for a lazy day. Spaghetti dinner at one of the nearby HSs to support the pay to play fund so there is dinner. Going to run to lowes for returns and my screws and maybe get started on my hand tool cabinet. We'll see


----------



## mojapitt

Not getting anything done here. Oh, that's right, I am at my "real" job. I don't actually do anything here anyway.


----------



## Mean_Dean

All you guys out in the rain, come on over-it's sunny and 70 here!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Speaking of rain, just sat down, take a break, and watch the Zurich Classic golf tournament-so naturally it's on a weather delay….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

> here I present this years candidate of Mad Jester Mystery Wood…version 3.0…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


Sue, definitely looks like Zebrawood, a transparent pore filler could be necessary for the large open pores and may be the reason for the wax. Did it have an unpleasant smell when you planed it?


----------



## bandit571

Right now, I'm on a bathroom/ Mountain Dew break. Got a wee bit done, so far…









Since the bench was cleared off ( almost) decided to level the playing fields..









As there has been a lot of abuse going on here…..Got two lookalike planes down to the shop…









Depending on which way you looked at the iron on Cordovan one, it was either a grin, or a frown. Had to grind a new, straight bevel, sharpen it up. Gave it a test in some WALNUT..









Stanley No. 60-1/2. As for the other plane?









Millers Falls No. 56B….almost an exact copy of Stanley. I did get down a Craftsman saw..









And cut two sides, and two ends to length. Used this strange knife from DAVE..









To mark the lines for the cuts. Use the 56B to clean up things..









At least on the end grain. A M-F No.90 was used to joint some edges..until I had these…









Hmmm, might be a wee bit too tall? Will adjust after awhile. Got out some other toys….er..TOOLS









To lay out and mark some finger joints…again. Might, just might go back after a while, and start sawing the lines. More sawdust….


----------



## ssnvet

This is what they look like when I pull them off the rack….









Here're the finished ones…..









Is it woodworking yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Someone is all grown up and heading off to the prom….










Sniff, sniff


----------



## Mean_Dean

She's a real heartbreaker, Matt-even sideways!

Make sure you're cleaning a shotgun when Romeo comes to pick her up…......!


----------



## CFrye

We are home. Had a great visit with Andy and Carol! Jim got an adaptor part ordered for his HF mini lathe so it will accept a chuck and on the way out of the Woodcraft store he saw a Woodriver spindle sander that wanted to come home with us. Oh, and I picked up another brace at a flea market. Pics later. 
Van started making an odd noise about a mile from home. Driver's side rear tire is flat. Gotta hook up the compressor and see if it'll hold air. 
Mike, you've convinced me to try the spiral blades again. Thanks for the video. Expect to have some questions!
Stumpy, nice lantern!
Bandit, look! There's a bench!
Nice work on those noodles, Matt!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Here Matt, I straightened you out:


----------



## MadJester

> here I present this years candidate of Mad Jester Mystery Wood…version 3.0…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Sue, definitely looks like Zebrawood, a transparent pore filler could be necessary for the large open pores and may be the reason for the wax. Did it have an unpleasant smell when you planed it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not horrible…kind of like teak…

Scored huge today on chisels and axes…rough count on chisels is near 100….I will have dreams about Whitherby, Swan and the Buck Bros. tonight…


----------



## MadJester

Matt…how do you get wood to twist like that???

By the way…that blackjack oak has been in my car a tad too long…I'm suspecting it's just piss oak with some pretty grain pattern…..it's stinky in here!!!


----------



## ssnvet

No shotgun required tonight Dean…

She figured out that guys were an unneeded and cumbersome accessory and is going with a group of her best girl buddies. She'll have more fun and it will be less awkward that way. Daddy is relieved, yet a little sad that no one asked her.


----------



## bandit571

Smells like an old, used tea bag, don't it?

How did the Sycamore turn out??

I think my "get-up-n-go" might have got up and went….

Neither pup likes it when it rains…....they are afraid they would melt…


----------



## bandit571

We have a canopy that goes over the grill, so I can grill out in this weather…..however, there are two areas in the top that hold water…until you go to push it out to the front…..each area does have a drain hole…right where you'll stand to push the water out. About got "peed" on a couple times…

After snoozing all day today…..NOW the two hellions are going to "play". As loud, and as fast as they can….makes the house shake, it does….mainly fat-butt Max. That is going to be one BIG boy….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Scott Philips first episode this season couldn't have been a bigger advertisement for Festool, could it….......?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Neither pup likes it when it rains…....they are afraid they would melt…
> 
> - bandit571


Checkers don't mind getting wet, as long as it's not the bathtub…..


----------



## gfadvm

Sue, Looks like QS Zebrawood from here.

Matt, I'll bet the boys are intimidated by your beautiful daughter with the million dollar smile. That twisting/warping is characteristic of a lot of hickory/pecan.

Jim/Candy, Enjoyed the visit. Sorry about the tire. We coulda had Craig change it had we known. Thanks for not posting a pic of my radiation hairdo!


----------



## CFrye

I figured that hairdo pics are up to you, Andy. 
Matt, she's a beauty!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, hair is overrated


----------



## gfadvm

> Andy, hair is overrated
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Carol gave me the "Monte Do" last night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally hauled more than my trash can. This belongs to a coworker. Said I could use it for a while.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it's Saturday Night Open Bar!!

We've all got a lot to celebrate tonight: a new grandbaby, a new celebrity among us, and a first prom!

Remember The Drop Shop on KMHD (kmhd.org) at 10pm PDT for your serious Funk!

The Bar is open!

Cheers!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That is a fun toy. Don't break it!


----------



## mojapitt

The way Sandra is selling out, we might have to all meet at her house for a weekend and help assemble a few hundred dozen clothes pins for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, this thing has been used and abused. The back tires are so worn that the tread has worn all the way thru and is into the foam filling. Have to make sure I don't get stuck. Still, it's not mine so I will be careful with it. Gonna be a while before I can use it as its raining hard again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

H


> No shotgun required tonight Dean…
> 
> She figured out that guys were an unneeded and cumbersome accessory and is going with a group of her best girl buddies. She ll have more fun and it will be less awkward that way. Daddy is relieved, yet a little sad that no one asked her.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Smart young lady, Matt My daughter feels the same way, and has no patience for teen drama..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So anyone want to guess how many pins I sold today??


----------



## Momcanfixit

Would ya believe….. (said in the voice of Maxwell Smart)

100….. dozen…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

> So anyone want to guess how many pins I sold today??
> 
> - Sandra


This gives me an idea for a new drinking game…....!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, how big was your son's bonus?


----------



## mojapitt

Have you ordered more springs yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

1200 pins! Holy crap.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Contacted them on Friday and ordered 5000 more springs.

The young Mr. David was exhausted from hockey and lacrosse and stayed home. Missed out on his $10.00 bonus. I'm quite certain he'll be up for going next Saturday…

How's the temporary return to bachelor life?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's a "school night"....
Can't remember if I have a paper due or a test tomorrow….
Don't matter anywho…. It's Saturday Night Open Bar!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Drinks are flowing…..

Sandra, if you can hold off another 13 months, we all can help ya in 2017…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, that sippin' cream kinda grows on ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm lookin' at an auction in 2 weeks that is a 4 hour drive, just north of Columbus OH. There is a Woodmaster sawmill in it, I spoke with the auctioneer this evening on it…..


----------



## gfadvm

> 1200 pins! Holy crap.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


AMEN to that!


----------



## DIYaholic

> 1200 pins! Holy crap.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> AMEN to that!
> 
> - gfadvm


I'll second that….
OR is that 3rd that???


----------



## bandit571

One Brewski is now opened…only have one more left…..

Those little bits flying out of the finger joints…hurt! Even found a couple INSIDE my shirt. The finger joints are all chopped out…..fun begins tomorrow…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another busy day but we are here to help with the Saturday night open bar.

Round 4 is done and 5 is half loaded. Actually made some sawdust in my new shop this morning. Had to fix a kitchen cabinet drawer for Jamie.

Guess being without a job I really should go help Sandra but not sure if I could get 1 dozen assembled in a day and keep from cramping my fingers. She is fast at that.

Good to see you Andy, keep on staying busy and getting better. Bet you still have more hair than Monte.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Nice to see everybody enjoying Saturday Night Open Bar!

I've got a few choice beverages lined up, but have to finish a Harrison Ford movie first!


----------



## DIYaholic

> One Brewski is now opened…only have one more left…..
> 
> - bandit571


One Brewski is now opened…only have SEVERAL more left…..


----------



## bandit571

> One Brewski is now opened…only have one more left…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> One Brewski is now opened…only have SEVERAL more left…..
> Correction: 1 brewski is empty, awaiting the arrival of #2….
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, Harrison Ford saved the day, and got the girl!

Getting Round 1 started with a little Old Grand Dad 114!


----------



## DIYaholic

Actually…. #3 is just about history!
& as it is a school night….
I gotzta say….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Better hurry Dean we are on #4 now


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, I think this is the first time you were here with us on the Night Shift-good to see ya!

Alright, Mark-but give me a couple of minutes-this stuff is 114 proof….....!


----------



## CFrye

Y'all take your time with that stuff. 
Pics as promised:
First Jim's machines…



























And my brace with complimentary bit








Made in Germany with a DRGM mark, which dates it to somewhere between 1891-1952. 
Will post it over on the hand brace thread to see if they can narrow it down any more.


----------



## bandit571

I might save that last one for Sunday….kind of tired and sore.

may get that Stanley 45 running again tomorrow, and maybe the 78 as well.

When is the Monsoon Season supposed to end around here….?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy and Bandit, good to have you joining us here on the Night Shift!

Ok, Round 2 is a little store-select Buffalo Trace, while getting ready for The Drop Shop radio show.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, forgot to mention-nice haul! That mortiser sure beats chopping them out by hand!

Well, The Drop Shop on KMHD (kmhd.org) is underway-gotta love that heavy-duty Funk!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Dean. Y'all carry on. I'm gonna say G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## Festus56

Candy that table saw of Jims looks like my portable one. Used it for at least 15 years now and it is still a valuable saw in my shop. It is nearly indestructible. He will like the sander too but know nothing about mortising machines.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, sounds like the time to close down the Night Shift!

It was great hanging out with everybody, and it was especially nice seeing Randy and Candy, who joined us for the first time!

Good night All!

The Bar is closed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Night All


----------



## Doe

Sue, I think it's Verawood. It's an oily wood that can be quite green in color and I think it smells divine.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I think you need to raise your price. A lot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

Supposed to rain today. Do I blame Bandit or Marty???
I just hope people don't wanna shop in the rain!!!
Now then…. where is my… what was I looking for?
Ummm…. Oh… yeah…. MY COFFEE!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same Doe.
Good morning. Gonna be a nice day, but it's too wet out to do anything. Need to do some cleaning in the shop so I can make quilt racks.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

For a change, it's wet here too. Supposed to keep raining today and tonight. We need it.

Wow, *74*, 1200 pins is a bunch. For a little fun, why don't you label a few bags as metric and a few as Imperial and see which sells faster. If anybody asks, tell them it all depends on the gauge of their clothes line. 
I agree with Doe about pricing.

Doe, that's a really nice turned box.


----------



## Gene01

*FOR RANDY*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', I agree with everyone… or no one…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, Gene….
I try not to think about how much it takes….
To hide from the customers!!!


----------



## Gene01

Marty, no argument here,


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, did you know sleeping on the job is acceptable in Japan. It is viewed as exhaustion from working hard and therefore committed to your job. I set my cruise and nap all the time…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Mornin , I agree with everyone… or no one…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


mornin


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

made in Canada


----------



## MadJester

> 1200 pins! Holy crap.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> AMEN to that!
> 
> - gfadvm
> 
> I ll second that….
> OR is that 3rd that???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yeah…what they said!!  Way to go 74!!!

Mudflap…nice oscillating sander….I should get one, but of course, if I did, it would end up sitting around (Murphy's law…as soon as I get a tool, I no longer have a dire need for it…LOL)

Doe…it could be….or as Andy and others say, it could be QS Zebrawood…..the gentleman had an engraving and frame shop….so the wood was probably destined for an award plaque or desktop name plate…..most of the other wood that was there was walnut, but he might have picked that up for a special project and what I got was the remainder from a project….I'll play with it later and see…..(I thought the Zebrawood was lighter with the darker stripes, not mostly dark, but that could have been sapwood sections that I'm thinking of…)

Well…it's raining today, so I probably won't go to any yard sales…..and it's debatable as to whether I will unload yesterday's haul from my vehicle….heavy boxes and wet pavement and wet wooden steps are never something to trifle with at my age…(I got the AARP application in the mail yesterday…still don't really want to think about the implications of that…).....so it will probably be a day to just input eBay info so I can sell some stuff to pay for the pick yesterday…and the big one from town….and all the picking I did on the trip to Mississippi…..and the stuff I got from the NJ swap meet….Ugh…I better slow down…. (yeah, that's not gonna happen…anyone have any rusty tools they want to sell? )


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## ssnvet

Happy Sunday folks… Coffee and pop tarts consumed, and now trying to rouse the sleepy heads for Sunday meeting


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty gota love some Carlin


----------



## mojapitt

I am very against PC behavior. Carlin is the man. We should always look at actions and not just words.


----------



## Doe

Sue, zebrawood is um er what can I say . . . drier. Verawood feels sort a kind a waxy. It has a strong perfumy aroma that has the same intensity as olive but not the same smell. Clear as mud? I thought so.


----------



## MadJester

Cool info Doe, and yes, I get it…LOL…I'll let you know if I ever get around to working it…

Ok…so I may have a teensy tiny tool problem…I ended up going over to a yard sale in town that I missed yesterday…I missed out on the good stuff (she is a friend of my mom, but mom never bothered to mention to me that she had tools from her husband…). Found this for myself…paid about four bucks for it…anyone ever use it and is it worth using?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the heatwave continues today and tomorrow-mid-80's. We've already set a record for 80+ degree days to this point in the year….....!

Was great seeing everyone on the Night Shift last night-hope Randy's not too hungover at work today…!

More yardwork in the backyard today, before it gets too hot. It's a never ending battle out there, but I'll get it wrestled under control by the end of the week!

Then some shop time today. Need to dig through the scrap piles to find some nice boards for a new project.

After that, we'll see how the day goes!

Well, the yardwork's not gonna do itself-later, gators!


----------



## bandit571

Sue: might be, IF you sharpen a lot of chisels and plane irons. Has a tank that hold water, to keep things cool as you grind.

Morning people…...Pups were trying to hide, using me. Woke me up, Streeeeech…...OW! Uncle Charles hit both calves, and all but two toes…..still hobbling around. May wait awhile before any shop time.

Little bit warmer today….still dreary as a Dour Scot outside. Suppose to have a T-Storm sometime today…

House-breaking two pups is about as bad as potty training a kid…...


----------



## bandit571

BTW: What's for lunch today??


----------



## Mean_Dean

> BTW: What s for lunch today??
> 
> - bandit571


Burrito and a frozen pizza.


----------



## bandit571

Cold meat & Cheese on a toasted English Muffin….


----------



## Gene01

Not a big fan of Wen products but, for $4 it's worth trying it out on an old chisel.
A search of info looks like its no longer made. Looks like you may be able to find a manual on line.


> Cool info Doe, and yes, I get it…LOL…I ll let you know if I ever get around to working it…
> 
> Ok…so I may have a teensy tiny tool problem…I ended up going over to a yard sale in town that I missed yesterday…I missed out on the good stuff (she is a friend of my mom, but mom never bothered to mention to me that she had tools from her husband…). Found this for myself…paid about four bucks for it…anyone ever use it and is it worth using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


----------



## Doe

Bandit, think back . . . puppies take a lot less time to potty train. AND they don't need diapers, not to mention not doing nearly as much as what babies do into them in mass quantities. Yup, puppies are much better.


----------



## bandit571

Puppies also like to CHEW! About anything they can get ahold of, too. Chew Toy? Nah, no fun to those two. Chew sticks? Gave one to each…they fight over just one, then they will fight over the second one.

They do LOVE Puppy Treats…..and will sit and wait for them as I get them out of the box.


----------



## bandit571

We also have these little Hellions in the house…









That Max seems to think are chew toys…til Momma cat swats his nose…


----------



## ssnvet

What's for lunch?

Ribs on the grill and mashed potatoes.

Then it's shop time :^)


----------



## rhybeka

/flops/ hey all  been a fairly lazy Sunday since mother nature decided to rain .Appears the sun is out for a bit but I won't count on it for too long. We're getting cleaned up and ready to go to a graduation party east of town. about a 30/45 min drive one way so it will take up the majority of the afternoon.

@Marty if you come through, make sure to wave/stop past


----------



## mojapitt

At "real" job. Bored, bored, bored.


----------



## CFrye

Morning/afternoon, Nubbers. 
I keep forgetting to post these screen captures…
First, from April 23, 2016 BC ( before CBC story aired., Sandra was featured woodworker on the home page!









And while watching SuperDave's Mag Jam video (again) I noticed our international woman of intrigue doing her very best Jr. Birdman imitation.










Trying to disguise yourself, Sandra? Um

Two new tires have been installed on the Geezer mobile. Gulp!

Lunch was pulled pork with BBQ sauce. I need a nap.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

^I do…

Thunder-bumper with boo-coo rain stopped by, right when we were loading and unloading groceries….I'm soaked now, Thank you, Marty. Trying my best to send it to the south east of here…..sun is back out. have to run two GrandBRATS south to Huber Heights in a bit….after I dry out…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, busy morning, but I'm Mission Accomplished so far today!

You guys got me hungry, so I made some brunch. A few scrambled eggs, then sat down to watch some of the Zurich Classic golf tournament, so naturally it's on weather delay again. Looks like New Orleans got all our rain!

Seems like the weather has flip-flopped, where the South is getting our weather, and we're getting the South's weather. An inversion in the Space/Time Continuum? Probably Randy's fault…......!

Didn't find what I was looking for in one of my scraps boxes, and since it's basically just turning stock, I listed it on Craigslist, just to get it out of the shop. Speaking of the shop-my goodness what a mess…....! Looks like a bomb went off in there. Guess I know what this week's Spring cleaning project will be!

Still hungry-off to raid the fridge-hope Bandit's pups don't hear….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

A steady rain here….
Combined with a heavy flow of customers!!!
I NEED a " hiding from customers" session!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Finished another stick… now looking at work bench designs and trying to figure the vise I purchased out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Marty if you come through, make sure to wave/stop past
> 
> - rhybeka


I was hoping you would go get it for me and bring it to me…..


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahahaha! @Marty I don't have a 3/4 ton truck - only 1/2 ton. I don't think it would haul one of those very well.

Just got home from the graduation party - Bandit I saw those clouds up your way but none of them made it down here - at least not yet! I have no motivation to go out and cut grass.


----------



## mudflap4869

Nice and sunny, temp in the mid 60s. I went out and started loading the wood supply out of the shop onto the truck. (How do folks live without a truck?) Then the BOB came home whining about having to buy new tires. Said she didn't even ask them to see if the old one could be repaired. (Can you say ANAL?) I talked her into helping me move the lumber to the shed. She went anal on the brackets, so I figured that if I didn't vacate the area I would end up either bleeding or eating her cooking. Off to the house for some iced tea then to the shop where I wouldn't see her spending hours with a micrometer trying to get the brackets exactly level to each other.
Damn! You wouldn't believe the space we gained by moving the wood supply to the other building. 10' of wall space is a blessing when you have cumbersome tools sitting in the midle of the floor because some BOB has taken up your shop space for her scrap wood. I am considering building another 28' x28' building just for storage, but I have learned not to allow the BOB have a key to it. 
It's almost supper time, so I had better get in the kitchen before she poisons us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Seems like many have had fruitful days, got some work done. Those with the rain, well it happens. Take the day off.
I got my new goat fence 95% done, so I put them out there for a while. They enjoyed the new spot to eat.

Time to think about dinner. Hmm. Bacon and eggs?


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon and eggs work for any meal


----------



## firefighterontheside

Exactly.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Bacon and eggs work for any meal
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Does that make it good for pig sloop & chicken feed???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure they'll eat it.


----------



## gfadvm

Sawed, stacked, stickered, mowed, tired.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just a mow and tired for me… Oh, and grandson's birthday cake…..


----------



## bandit571

Candy: The brace drill with the DRGM? Stands for "Deutsches Reichs Gebrauch Muster"


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, a half ton will do just fine, it's not like I'm asking you to bring a tree too, you can do that on the second trip…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bandit.
Just stacked, stickered, tired here.
Bill, you had me worried. I read "I got my new goat" and was afraid you were gonna say you named her after Phineas' and Ferb's sister!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hmmm, just went under a tornado warning, may hafta check it out in a bit…..


----------



## MadJester

Gene, it actually still has the original manual and box with it… 

Bandit…if I use it, it would only be for the crap chisels that I use to beat on stuff in my shop….any good chisels I'd do by hand…but this might be good to clean up a better chisel before going to the hand work…And those kittens are getting so big already!! 



> Seems like many have had fruitful days, got some work done. Those with the rain, well it happens. Take the day off.
> I got my new goat fence 95% done, so I put them out there for a while. They enjoyed the new spot to eat.
> 
> Time to think about dinner. Hmm. Bacon and eggs?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill…I'm gonna need some goat pics….those things are way too cute…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will not be getting a third goat named Candace.

We've decided we will put my Lincoln dog to sleep tomorrow. He's been having seizures and his teeth are falling out as I found today when I noticed him bleeding from the mouth. The teeth that are left are infected. His will has outlived his little body. Figuring out how to tell Sean. He will not understand and will be very upset. We figure we will talk about it, spend some time with him, go for a walk, take some pictures and then go to the vet. I have to work, but am coming home for a while for Sean's kindergarten graduation. Great timing.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I will not be getting a third goat named Candace.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Haven't we already seen pictures of a(n old) goat, named Candace???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh boy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, I love to live dangerously!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Possible rotation at our S/E Indy place, home up there still intact, I'll check it out tomorrow…..

Night…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope it's ok Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sorry about your pooch Bill. Tomorrow will be rough, but it's the right thing.

Dewalt planer crapped out on me today. Heard a noise and the rollers stopped turning. The rollers will turn by hand, but not when the planer is running. I cleaned the rollers, and waxed the bed. No help. I took the top and gear box off, everything looks good. So not sure what's wrong. There's a place in town that services Dewalt thankfully.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No experience with that planer. I think Jeff may. My guess is a chain or a sprocket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

that thing has two feed speeds. Is it possible to get in a neutral position between speeds.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty Columbus Ohio is a wee bit of a drive for me to go to a auction.


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Bill, If the boys have seen what your dog has been going through, they should understand. But still a sad occasion.


----------



## CFrye

> I will not be getting a third goat named Candace.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thank you for that.



> Yeah, I love to live dangerously!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Pretty big talk from 1400 miles away…

Bill, hope tomorrow goes better than expected. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hi, all.
Shhhhh…...
I'm hiding!!!


----------



## CFrye

You can run, but you cannot hide.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…sorry to hear about your pup…..I've seen many pets go south over the years…it's never fun….my thoughts are with you….

I didn't say nothin' 'bout no goat named Candace…...just sayin'.....

Marty…rotation? Did your house spin like in the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## bandit571

Had to take a nap for awhile….next I know…it is 2am??? Still have a fight with Uncle Chuck…..left knee is acting up, feeling "loose" inside. Sleepy, but can't get to sleep.

Maybe the shop will dry out tomorrow, and I can get a bit more done on a simple box?


----------



## Cricket

Good morning! I have a feeling it is going to be a stunningly beautiful day!

Coffee is brewing…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Lily was going nuts this morning at 6am- come to figure out our across the street neighbor has a raccoon on his roof. I closed the blind but hopefully she can't smell it. If that's the only excitement I have today, I'll be grateful.

Going to have to talk with the furniture rehab intern guy - work is having me travel/busy three weeks out of the next five so I won't make it but one day a week. Thinking I may need a hiatus or to just go back once life settles down a bit more again.

@Bill I'm sorry about Lincoln. He had a great life and was well loved.

@Randy my bet is on Candy.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & Candace,

'posed ta rain all day here….
That should help to keep customers away.

Bill,
Sorry that you have to put Lincoln down.
A life lesson for the kids (& parents)....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Cloudy dreary day. Fitting to today's task.
It's interesting, I've had to have several dogs put down, but not before I was fourteen. Can't imagine what it would be like as a five year old. He still cries about a chicken occasionally.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## MadJester

Well..I was up late and consequently am up late this morning….oh well…..still raining, and as I nearly did the splits last night down in my pit when I let the dog out, I will probably leave the tools from Saturday in the car for yet another day unless it clears up later…..I could use my small hand truck and bring them around through the front of the store, but then that's wetness on my new wood floor in the front of the shop…..and I'm tired….and lazy….so it will probably wait…gives me one more day of rest and I can get more stuff ready to upload to my eBay store today…..

I need coffee…..


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday…... Monday morning couldn't guarantee…... that I'd be awake and alert.

straightened out another crooked stick for the new bench top. This sure is tedious work.

Mr. Bill… sorry to hear about Lincoln's demise. Thinking of your family and saying a little prayer for Sean. The circle of life is hard in a fallen world, but I personally am inclined to believe that one of the joys of heaven is being reunited with one's beloved animal friends.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the heatwave continues on-about 90 today (62 is normal…..) Might cool off a bit tomorrow.

Bill, very sorry to hear about your pup….

Got errands to run this morning, then will start trying to clean the shop out in the early afternoon before it gets too hot. Then hunker down and ride it out.

Well, that's all I got-later, gators!


----------



## Cricket

If y'all get a moment, I would sure appreciate it if you could help me get this topic started.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/159938


----------



## bandit571

There seems to be a spammer roaming around today,,smells like Ted's Woodworking Plans has another id?

He just hit my blog post….really?

minhtien I think is what he is hiding under today…...aka FRIED SPAM..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, you want us to go outside of here? There might be mean people out there.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers, and Randy.
Mudflap went and saw his shrink this morning, and the guy didn't have him locked up. Must be a quack.
The mowers were here when we got home. Since Jim's truck was still in front of the shed after moving the lumber stash yesterday, I moved it off the grass. I cut too close to the mailbox and put a nice scratch down the driver's side on the bed. I told him. He said some uncomplimentary things and went to take a nap. Barely got him shut up about getting a truck, now I have to listen to him whine about me *totaling* it!
On a wood working note, I have been avoiding end grain planing because I (still) don't have my shooting board finished. I bit the bullet and worked on some pine today. Well, I'll be dipped! That was easy!! Clamp the board in the vise. Chamfer the far end to prevent blow out and went to town on it with my Stanley 220. WAY better results than my efforts at sawing a straight line. Huh! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## CFrye

Scratch


















I'll be hearing about that for a while..


----------



## mojapitt

A truck isn't a truck without a couple scratches. Did you buy it to use or look at. Go haul a few logs in the pretty boy and break it in.


----------



## CFrye

> A truck isn t a truck without a couple scratches. Did you buy it to use or look at. Go haul a few logs in the pretty boy and break it in.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Exactly! The inside of the bed was already pretty well beat up. 
Glad you made it back safely, from 'out there', Monte.


----------



## bandit571

> Cricket, you want us to go outside of here? There might be mean people out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yeah, but this is only Monday….


----------



## bandit571

Fought with a couple clamps this morning, even threw a couple across the shop…

Finally clamped the offending critter in the end vise









THEN added the two contrary clamps. Also made a mess on my clean floor!









Just from cutting things like this..









Rebates to house the panel being glued up…laid out where the third plane will sit. Will post more later, typical Monday.

Got stuff to post on FeeBay, later people, and the Scratch Lady…


----------



## Cricket

The spam has been fried up in a pan.


----------



## mudflap4869

!**&%#@)(& woman. Try as I might, I just can't like her for more than 15 minutes before she does something to offpiss me. I should have learned about her when she ruined my VW super beetle back in 1983. I had a gozilion miles on it, and it was just like a (15 year old) new car until she murdered it. Well it did have a few minor problems, but it was still a good fishing car.
Ok, so I will add hot peppers to her portion of thew beef stew that I have on the stove. That'll lern her.


----------



## bandit571

I thank you, Cricket!


----------



## bandit571

Having the LAST beer in the house right now,......I think Randy stole all my Mountain Dews..

Have a few things up on FeeBay at the moment…..need to sell a few, so I can BUY a few items for the #45…

The Boss is baking Snickerdoodle cookies…......


----------



## Gene01

Bill, So sorry for you guys. Losing a dog friend is traumatic. We've had to do the deed a few times. It's always a bad day, or several, afterwards. In our cases, and it sounds like in Lincoln's too, they are better off. 
I think it was Mark Twain that said the if there were no dogs in heaven, he wanted to go where they went.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all!








If anyone remembers, when we last left th sander project, the switch was toast. 
Luckily I never throw anything away and had a good one off an old lathe that bit the dust once upon a time. 
Sooooo…








Back together, it was time to run a test piece though. 








It may require a tiny bit of fine tuning, but I think it's doing a fine job. 
The real test will be when I get a chance to glue up some end grain. 
I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> !**&%#@)(& woman. Try as I might, I just can t like her for more than 15 minutes before she does something to offpiss me. I should have learned about her when she ruined my VW super beetle back in 1983. I had a gozilion miles on it, and it was just like a (15 year old) new car until she murdered it. Well it did have a few minor problems, but it was still a good fishing car.
> Ok, so I will add hot peppers to her portion of thew beef stew that I have on the stove. That ll lern her.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I used to think you were a wise old fart. 
Then you went and let a woman drive your truck.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> The Boss is baking Snickerdoodle cookies…......
> 
> - bandit571


I'll be right over!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Cricket, Im with Monte, the rest of the forum, well its the rest of the forum, ya noticed , I moved .


----------



## ssnvet

What is this "the rest of the forum" which you speak of.

I'm a denizen of Stumpyville…. is there any other?


----------



## mudflap4869

Randy, never forget that she can drive a broom, and she knows where Vermont is.
I never was very fond of Bandit, but if his boss makes snickerdoodles, I just might learn to tolerate him. 
I fed the old broad Gouda, apples, pepperoni and rits crackers for lunch. I didn't have any chianti, so we settled for iced tea. Added the Barley to the stew and will let it set for a couple of hours to meld. I might even make some corn bread to go along with it. If I had known that she was going to ruin my truck, I would have fed her sardines instead.


----------



## bandit571

It twould appear that someone is dissing Stumpy, in a bold headline, to boot…

1 reply..so far. Jonah is even worse with the dis….


----------



## bandit571

Weelll, tis after 5…...Black tea and crackers should do for now..
Black tea, cold milk and at least three lumps of sugar…..Tea Time..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, hunkered down for the afternoon-it's 90 flipp'n degrees out…....

Saw on the news today all the records we smashed for April:

Hottest April on record. Not by a little-by a lot.
Most number of 80+ degree days ever recorded-by a lot.
One of the driest Aprils on record.

To put this into perspective, the Summer of 2014 was the hottest on record for Portland. Promptly beaten by the Summer of 2015-including the worst wildfire season on record.

The Aprils in both of those years weren't anywhere near the April we just had. With the wildfire season we had last year-and with the way this year's going so far-by the end of the Summer the whole state's gonna be burning.

One day last August, I went out to get the mail, and the wildfire smoke was so thick, I could barely see across the street…...

(When I was out there, it smelled like hell-like being inside an ash pile. And the sun was just an orange tennis ball in the sky. Damnedest thing I've ever seen.)

Think I'll move to Oklahoma, where it's cool…......


----------



## bandit571

Thinking maybe "Round 2" for today after awhile…...hope it goes better than earlier did….

Have some leftover Spam ( the real thing, not some internet weirdo) than might get diced up with some eggs and other fixings….....will be hard to walk out there in the Kitchen,...two FAT begger mutts under me feet….

Max is going to be just like his dad…..huge paws on this ball of fur. Anna seems to be the tattletell of the two.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My shop dog has gone on, but we'll always remember him and the good times he brought.

A boy and his dog near the end. He was pretty sad, but I think understands that Lincoln was suffering.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......but the boys stayed with grandma while we were at the vet and helped her pick flowers to make their mom feel better.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, sorry to here about your buddy….


----------



## JL7

William - GREAT rehab on the sander…....can we expect an end grain board in the near future?? Be careful, you could get addicted….


----------



## MadJester

So very sorry Bill…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> William - GREAT rehab on the sander…....can we expect an end grain board in the near future?? Be careful, you could get addicted….
> 
> - JL7


Speaking of cutting boards, anyone wanting his/her fix can find it on the Projects page!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That pic made me cry. Tell the boys that there will be better days ahead.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My heart and thoughts are definitely with you Bill…..


----------



## bandit571

Bill, maybe have Eddie send a couple pups up your way?

As for these two fat pups..









Already taking up a third of the couch..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent more time at the hospital today, I really hate that place. My brother is there this time, possibly a stroke, still waiting to hear, he's not looking good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think an early turn in is in order, night…..


----------



## bandit571

Was going to do a bit more work in the shop….too many times up and down stairs…..carrying Max up the stairs about wore me out. Craig is on day shift this week, so HIS pups will sleep upstairs with him. Except, Max was snoring on the couch, had to carry him almost all the way up there. That boy is getting big….


----------



## CFrye

Dean, remember that Oklahoma 'coolness' comes with 70-100% humidity. 
Bill, your picture and post got me choked up. Cindy's Facebook St got the tears flowing. Hugs to you all. 
Marty, prayers for your brother.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am very sad about your dog. Partially because of your kids and mainly because my old Labrador is with me constantly. Now about 13 years old. She can barely walk some days. Tears my heart out every time I think of it.


----------



## diverlloyd

bill sorry to hear about your little buddy


----------



## mojapitt

We have been working on the chairs for the furniture store. Here is the final prototype for the first group. I have a few things that I will change after this. Opinions please.


----------



## bandit571

Backs make my back hurt, looking at them…..needs a slight curve to them? maybe bandsaw a 1/8" deep in the middle on the seat side, and on each end on the back?


----------



## bandit571

Without using a router…how would I hog most of this area out? Board is 3/4" thick.









Need to remove a retangle shaped area, about 3/8" deep, and have it flat enough to sit a plane in?









So the iron and wedge are sitting ON the slab. This will be the underside of the lid, for the 3 plane storage box. Need all the room I can get. The other two will be sitting on the box's bottom,









And the lid's outside will be sawn off from the rest of the sides….









IF I can match the grain all the way around, this will be how tall the box will be..Bottom panel is 3/8" thick. I think I'll have enough room for a divider between the two bottom planes, along with the 78's fences. they come off, before the plane is put away.

Now, IF I can get a full day IN the shop…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we're on the Teachers Tournament for the next 2 weeks. Then the Celebrities Tournament for 1 week, after that. Then the regular show's defending champion, Buzzy will be back (the guy that always wears a suit.)

So, after that bit of housekeeping, on to tonight's results:

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!

(Mine will be raised to Bill's lost pup…...)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I agree with Bandit-the backrest slats should be curved.

Also, what about a trapezoidal-shaped seat?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bandit, how about using a big Forstner bit, then chisel out the remainder?


----------



## ssnvet

Hockey night update…

Good news…. We won 7 to 3

Bad news…... I blocked a shot and broke my skate, and had to finish the game on a borrowed (and very dull) rental.










Good news…. I made two assists

Bad news…. Just as we're getting our act together as a team, the league manager is transferring me over to the green team. Green is undefeated but they're losing two players. And it turns out our new guy (the ringer) is joining the red team (now my old team) for the rest of the season, and I'm being sent to the green team to "re-balance" the league. That's a nice way of saying I suck, so they get me, and red gets a good guy to replace me. How's that for a kick in the [email protected]

More bad news… I don't think I can get the skates repaired as this style blade is really old and $200+ for new skates isn't exactly in the budget. So my season may be over.

Feeling just a little deflated. :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, which politician gets to decide how to "rebalance" the league?


----------



## bandit571

Matt: do it like the Pros do…...just sit out the rest of the season….Claim you are on the "DL" for the fractured skate?

Forstner bits I have….sharp ones??????Maybe, I go look tomorrow. Drill press doesn't have a depth stop…..may take a careful set up so the bit bottoms out at the depth needed…..and hope it doesn't catch on the way down….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill am so sad for your loss you did the right thing no use in any animal just suffering with pain, in my prayers wish i could say something to make it easer for Sean but no words , wish i was there and let him give my old beard a pull ,tell em im sorry and if you think its ok let him read this


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you have had some hard knock here of late in my prayers ,hang in there my friend ,and prayers for your brother


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks folks. Didn't mean to choke anybody up. We've had some bad luck with the pups in this group recently. Good thinking bandit. We will wait a while and then look for another Brittany.

I like the chair Monte. The only thing I would change is that back stretcher. I think it would look better if it was inset like the front one.

Sorry Matt. I was never traded, but I was definitely known to be one of the worst.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, your family has suffered repeated tragedy. I can only pray that better days are in your future.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow! Never seen a skate break like that before.

Bill, that was the saddest picture I've seen in a long time.

Monte - I really like the look of those chairs, but I agree, the slats need to be somewhat concave.

I was out in my shop, thinking about how I feel about the whole clothespin issue. I have more orders than I know what to do with right now. And then the fog cleared and the lightbulb went on. "I HAVE A BUSINESS SELLING MY WOODWORKING!!

I brought my planer in for service. The guy at the counter looked at me and said "I saw you on the news, you make clothespins" I told him I can't make any without my planer and he put a rush on the work order. The whole thing is still surreal. I have over 30 dozen orders from my office building and 40 some dozen on a wait list. Mr 74 is completely on board which is nice. He's still having his good days and bad but no major setbacks lately.

It's all good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear about your brother Marty.

Thanks Eddie. I'll send it along for Sean tomorrow. I had to come back to work.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill , and Jeff and Lincoln


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William you got that sander looking good , im happy its coming back to life , i knew if it was fixable you could do it , it dose me good to see it back to working , did the sander on the end work also ,the inflatable one that took sleeves?



> Afternoon all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone remembers, when we last left th sander project, the switch was toast.
> Luckily I never throw anything away and had a good one off an old lathe that bit the dust once upon a time.
> Sooooo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back together, it was time to run a test piece though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may require a tiny bit of fine tuning, but I think it s doing a fine job.
> The real test will be when I get a chance to glue up some end grain.
> I ll let ya ll know.
> 
> - William


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, Cindy said thanks. She had already told Sean about the poem, but needed to find it. You sent it at just the right time.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the style I am supposed to copy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great picture. Thanks Eddie.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Randy i ordered a 12 disc sander from your company , told them i knew some of their people near the top ,could they put a rush on the order ,was going great till they found out i was talking about Louisiana and the person i knew was in Vermont, i wasnt lieing that is at the top of the country , they have no sense of humor ,put me on the back order


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres Debra Flap with her two , they are full boston terriers ,very rare white one , her color are reversed



















Bill it may to early but if Sean want one i will save it for him ,if not i under stand


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Feeling sad for Sean….

Monte,
Thoughts & hopes for a full recovery….
That & an end to all the tragedy!!!

Monte,
Ummm…. What they said.


----------



## ssnvet

Night all… I guess I'm all done sulking for a while


----------



## DIYaholic

Welcome to MY Friday Night….

Dean,
I'm having MORE than just one!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Eddie,
Careful where you mention my name!!!

Matt,
Bummer on the broken skate….
Bummer on the trade….
Just remember it's all for fun!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

nite Matt


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty sorry to hear about you brother I hope it works out for the best.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Welcome to MY Friday Night….
> 
> Dean,
> I m having MORE than just one!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Man-you got more Friday nights than a gator's got teeth….....!

Honestly, though, I do feel for ya. I did my bit in retail for a number of years. Always worked weekends and holidays, and when I got 2 days off, they'd be a Tuesday and Thursday…...

It's good that they give you 2 days off, 2 days in a row.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean
I got spoiled as a supervisor/manager for Marriott.
The food service at The University of Vermont.
Two days (Fri & Sat or Sun & Mon) off in a row….
All major holidays off….
5 weeks vacation….
Free meals…
BEAUTIFUL coeds to look at….
Yeah, it was tough!!!


----------



## Cricket

Plumb wore out…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Plumb wore out…
> 
> - Cricket


Time for a new plumb…...?


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
You gotta stop making your plumb work that hard.
Did you liberally lubricate that plumb or just let it run dry???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, sounds like you had it pretty good back then!

So try and top this retail horror story:

I worked at an auto parts chain, as an assistant manager. Company policy required 2 people to close the store (1 person could open, however.) So, if you were opening manager, and 1 of the closers didn't show, you were required to stay and close. So that meant a 14-hour day, no lunch, no breaks.

(A manager's password was required to be active at all times, and if you clocked out, it deactivated your password.)

This happened so often, I'd joke with the customers that I had a cot set up in the back…...!

I'd come home (eventually…....) and my feet would just ache.

Wasn't worth the $12 an hour they were paying me.

Your turn!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Finally got our internet at our new place. Now I can do something besides play solitaire at night. Got the new shop sort of set up today. Ready for the last load of shop stuff Thursday.

Bill sorry to hear about your dog. Sounds like you prepared the boys, good parenting. They will realize it was as hard for you as them some day.

Marty hope all is well with your family. I am with the rest, you have had enough of that stuff for a long time.

I missed another spammer?. Guess it pays to be without the net sometimes.

Dean I am having at least one tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
All this with Marriott….

As a new supervisor (with the company 6 months) I worked 30 days in a row.

As THE manager, of a new dining facility, I oversaw remodel/construction of the new facility….
all hiring & training of the staff, menu, purchasing, inventory, operations, yada, yada, yada….
I worked 120 hours the first week open….
110 hours the second week open….
90 hours the third week open….

Your turn….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, good to see you here on the Monday version of the Night Shift!

Randy-dang that's a lot of hours! Hope you weren't on salary…......!

So, I cede victory to you!

Though, you may not top this one for stupidity….

On one of those 14-hour days, I got so fed up, I called the District Manager, and told him: "If you don't get someone in here to close, (I was scheduled off at 4pm), I'm going to lock up and close the store at 4 o'clock."

He got someone there, and I (amazingly) kept my job.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
I was on salary!
My longest shift ever…
Started on a Friday morning at 7:00am….
I left at Midnight Saturday night….
Minus the one hour break (to shower & change clothes)....
40 hours in two days!!!

Left work, went to a party and was back at work Sunday at 8:00am….


----------



## CFrye

> Without using a router…how would I hog most of this area out? Board is 3/4" thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remove a retangle shaped area, about 3/8" deep, and have it flat enough to sit a plane in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> </blockquote
> Resaw the board and cut out the recess from the top piece and glue them back together (or not)?


----------



## Mean_Dean

That's crazy, Randy! At least you got 5 days off that week! (Edited seeing yours was edited-maybe not 5 days off?)

Well, since it's actually Monday night (outside of Randyland), I've got to call it a night.

Good night, Gentlemen and Lady!


----------



## DIYaholic

G'night Dean….

I only worked 75 hours that week.
Luckily, I was paid hourly!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Need coffee.


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice chair Monte! How long does it take you to make one?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well if we are doing horror stories, imagine your first job being a replacement for someone with the flu. Now imagine living in a tube the size of a medium bus with five guys you have never met for 35 days straight 24hrs a day. No days off, no fresh outside air and no sunlight except for the last 5-7 days. That was my first job out of college work 8hrs eat,sleep then work 8 hrs eat sleep and so forth. Mind you that 8hrs was hard labor and the faster the job was done the sooner you was let out of the chamber. So maybe 8-10hrs in between work. But the food was kind of good.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Bye all!


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, right now it's taking about 2 hours per chair. As we go along, my intention is to get it to 30 to 45 minutes per chair. They will want a couple dozen a month. That's besides various other pieces.

It's an aggressive decision to do this. I doubt we can do it long term. But it can help pay for many things we want for the future. Things like a new shop and house. Hoping to suck it up for a couple years.


----------



## mojapitt

I had to get a second new phone of this year Sunday because the last "new" phone decided it didn't like me. Not cheap. This one (Galaxy S7) seems to have an aggressive auto correct. Not thrilled with it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubs… back at the salt mine… finally stopped raining


----------



## Gene01

Marty, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I don't have much pull up there but, I told the Big Guy, to ease up 'cause you guys have had enough issues for a good bit.

Bill, the picture of Sean and Lincoln broke my heart.

eddie, the rainbow bridge story was wonderful. All of us who've loved a dog (or many dogs) really appreciate the story and your thoughtfulness. "You're a good man, Charlie Brown."

Monte, it's hard to tell but it appears that the store's chair has a bit more cant to the back. A more acute cant might negate the need for curved slats. Over all though, I like your chair better than the store's. The store's appears too austere and severe. Of course, such a chair at the dining table would not encourage lingering long past the meal.

Can't compete with the work place horror stories. After my release from the military, I never had a job I wasn't thankful for. I needed money for Scotch.


----------



## CFrye

Chairs looking good, Monte!
How's your foot, Matt?
Good morning! I'm off to get my TNCC (Trauma Nursing Core Course) certification. 
Y'all have a great day!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I'm going to get some coffee. BRB.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually have the exact lean that the stores have. I had him set it against the wall and measure the deflection.

Since Bill said to move the back cross-brace forward, I have been looking at it. That's absolutely right and will be done.

I think I have nearly convinced the owner to go with some contour on seats and backs. Yes it will raise the cost, but I am a firm believer that flat is not comfortable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is for Sue and anybody else that likes goats.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the puppy offer Eddie, but I've got my heart set on another Brittany.


----------



## Kentuk55

Hi guys n gals.
I want to just say that I hope that everyone here who has had some rough times, some bad luck, and some sad news will know that you're all in my thoughts and prayers that things will get better for you all. One step at a time.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I had my heart set on an Airedale until Kim and Carol decided that Betty Lou was a better choice. Brittanys are great family dogs though.


----------



## Cricket

> Plumb wore out…
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Time for a new plumb…...?
> 
> - Mean_Dean





> Cricket,
> You gotta stop making your plumb work that hard.
> Did you liberally lubricate that plumb or just let it run dry???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I am pretty sure it is broken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do like Betty Lou.


----------



## mojapitt

We had a Roger sighting


----------



## Festus56

> Without using a router…how would I hog most of this area out? Board is 3/4" thick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to remove a retangle shaped area, about 3/8" deep, and have it flat enough to sit a plane in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the iron and wedge are sitting ON the slab. This will be the underside of the lid, for the 3 plane storage box. Need all the room I can get. The other two will be sitting on the box s bottom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the lid s outside will be sawn off from the rest of the sides….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF I can match the grain all the way around, this will be how tall the box will be..Bottom panel is 3/8" thick. I think I ll have enough room for a divider between the two bottom planes, along with the 78 s fences. they come off, before the plane is put away.
> 
> Now, IF I can get a full day IN the shop…..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit would a router plane work? Starting on the outside and working to the middle of the board. I have a Millers Falls similar to a Stanley 71 and if it was sharp I think it would work.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, sending it to Festus and letting him do it seems the best route to take.

Bill, really sorry about your Brit. Hope you can find another one soon


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, a 2-day cool down before the next heatwave hits. Gonna enjoy it while it lasts by doing more yardwork in the back! Then some more shop time after that. Yesterday, I got the workbench cleaned off-must have been an inch of sawdust on it….....! Today, is sorting scraps into some semblance of order, and then picking the boards for the new project.

Off on the jog in a few-later, gators!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Whoops-forgot to say:

Nice looking goats, Bill!

(May need to borrow them for the backyard…..!)


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy how far are you from Norman ,OK. got to be there in early June for a week at the school for labor union stuff ,would like to drop by and see ya, tell Carol ill stop by the duck dynasty place and pick her up one of those tea glass that si uses , the one his mama sent to him while he was in viet nam , last time i was there i took it she a big fan


----------



## Festus56

> Bandit, sending it to Festus and letting him do it seems the best route to take.
> 
> Bill, really sorry about your Brit. Hope you can find another one soon
> 
> - Gary


I would have to have Bandit tune up my plane first. I have never took the time to sharpen the cutter right.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like the top will be "Olde Skool" style…...Need to be on the lookout for a Stanley 71, or the like….
We have glue ups done this morning….









Four sides are glued up, bottom panel is fitted and nailed in place, even had to "Crochet" a bit..









That "hook" sticking out back there is called a Crochet. Use a junior jack plane to fit the bottom panel.

Sooo, whilest the glue cures, I think I can do…Lunch? What IS for lunch, anyway??
At least it isn't raining today….


----------



## superdav721

Marty u have been through so much lately. your attention to your family shows your love and care. Remember it will be returned to u in 7 fold.
prayers
and thoughts


----------



## Festus56

> Looks like the top will be "Olde Skool" style…...Need to be on the lookout for a Stanley 71, or the like….
> 
> - bandit571


I would send you mine if it would help but would be a few days getting there. You could play with it if that would help.

Have to make a shopping run now. Will be back.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over..Cold meat and Cheese on wheat, with Horseradish Mustard….

Waiting on the cure now. Boss want something done outside….Storage tent needs to be assembled….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, the things you see in the hood…

So I'm jogging right along, when I come across this guy walking his (wait for it…......)

Pig…........!


----------



## Mean_Dean

And it's not like I live in farm country.

The hood has streets, cul-de-sacs, sidewalks, and all kinds of things!

Probably will see some guy tomorrow walking his goat…...!


----------



## bandit571

Coming back from Grayling ,MI one year, riding in the 1/4 ton jeep, going down I-75 near the prisons outside of Ann Arbor, MI ( Stumpyville?) notice this fellow walking north along the berm…...He did have on a decent pair of boots, a big gray beard, and a smile. Arms a-swinging like the RSM on Parade. Co-pilot was barely awake when he saw that go by ( convoy spped limit is 45mph) and about fell out of his seat.

VW with two ladies in it, passed us, used the center of the medium to turn around for another look. Why? Because that old fellow was only wearing those boots, beard, and a smile,,nothing else. One fellow said his arms weren't only thing a-swinging..

seen some scary stuff in the military,,,,that might have been at the top of the list?


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. that would be SMP (Southern Michigan Prison). My sister used to work there long ago (dental office). Stumpy's up in the thumb, north of Flint.

Marty… What's the word with your brother? Hoping for the best.

Candy… puck hit the blade mount.. didn't feel a thing on my foot until my next step, when the skate collapsed under me.

So I've decided to bite the bullet, go get a pair of inexpensive skates, swallow my pride and turn out next Monday to skate for the green team. I'm also going to sign up for the summer league, as we're not taking any type of vacation this year.


----------



## CFrye

"when the skate collapsed under me."
...hence, my question. Glad to hear you're gonna stick with it, Matt. Setting a good example for the league and your daughters.
Subway 6" sammies for lunch. I'm home. Seems they double booked the classroom. Final refresher tomorrow. A lot of today's lessons were quantified with "We don't do that here. We're gonna transfer that out." The joys of working a small town ER.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, we have had to send patients elsewhere because of a nursing shortage. But now we're going to have to defer patients because we can't get enough housekeeping people. We are paying bonuses for nursing, respiratory therapy, dietary and environmental services. Crazy.


----------



## bandit571

Guess I won't be needing the 71, after all

















Drilled the corners with a Forstner bit, hogged out the waste, pared with a good, long chisel









Test fit..









Bandsaw a couple WALNUT keepers..









Made sure they would work…









Counter-bored a hole for the screws. Letting the glue in the finger joints cure the rest of the day, BEFORE I try to saw the lid half free ot the bottom half, which is full, BTW









Everything fits, though..


----------



## Gene01

That's just the cat's meow, Bandit.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Look'n good, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF it deserves it's own blog post? Have a series going, maybe use this as a part 5?

backyard project is on hold. The tent is almost as big as the whole backyard! Not enough room back there, for a 10' wide x 20' long canopy thingy. Almost the size of the garage. Taking it back to Menards, and maybe getting something a little better fit for the space.

These April Showers can stop anytime…..hard to have May Flowers, when they are being drowned…Monsoon Season?


----------



## GaryC

Give the poor cat it's meow back….. geeze


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I'll next have to give the Bee his knees back, too????

For some reason…I am worn out, and not a single beer in the house, either.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, got more work done in the shop today. Got my taller scraps separated out from the shorter scraps. Now I can just grab one, without having to dig through everything. Also, picked out the boards for the next project-and managed to get a splinter in the left hand. Might go see Candy to have it extracted!



> ...
> 
> ... and not a single beer in the house, either.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I don't know about you youngsters, by in my day, we used to have this thing called a Beer Run…...!


----------



## bandit571

Dean: I'll fly, if'n you be buying…..


----------



## rhybeka

trying to decide if I should go cut grass between the rain drops or wait.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> trying to decide if I should go cut grass between the rain drops or wait.
> 
> - rhybeka


It's only gonna get longer if you wait…....!


----------



## MadJester

Marty, I hope your brother feels better soon….you guys have been through so much lately!

Monte…nice chair…

Bandit…those pups are getting huge!

Matt….don't sweat it….hunt around at yard sales for a new set of skates….there is also a store around here (not sure if you have anything like it near you…) called Play it Again…they sell used sports equipment…might have some luck there…or check on eBay….there's always a deal to be had on eBay….



> This is for Sue and anybody else that likes goats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yay! Thank you! They're so cute!!!  Squeeeee!!!!



> Well, the things you see in the hood…
> 
> So I m jogging right along, when I come across this guy walking his (wait for it…......)
> 
> Pig…........!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


LOL…there is a young couple here in my town that have a pig that they walk around…really cool pig…very friendly….

Woke up with a wicked migraine this morning that I thought was just me feeling lousy from sleeping in a weird position….worked through it shipping out 25 packages…went upstairs and popped some medication, took most of a nap….phone call from my mom that my Pop was walking down to the grocery store (in the rain…ugh…)...went down and picked him up, got home and popped another med….feeling a bit better but tired….I think it's the barometric pressure…been raining here on and off for three days now…still have a sweet load of tools in my car that I haven't gotten to yet….tomorrow they come out…I'm itching to clean off those chisels and there are some tasty axes in there as well that I want to try and identify….

For those interested, here's the link to my eBay store….as always, if you don't see something that catches you, please share the link so that others may see the awesomeness of my inventory…thanks everyone!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## StumpyNubs

Howdy folks! New issue of the e-magazine is out. I celebrated by taking ten minutes off before starting on the next issue!


----------



## bandit571

Ten minutes is over….is it done yet?

Max was up on the bed today…all four kittens decided to pay him a visit…..Laid Back Max more or less just laid there, except if they got too "personnal'....

Was playing refferee, and couldn't get to the camera….


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet here tonight…...Randy scare you all off?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I don t have much pull up there but, I told the Big Guy, to ease up cause you guys have had enough issues for a good bit.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, it musta worked, they're sayin' he didn't have a stroke, they say it is a combination of benedryl and gabapentin. Levels were far too high. Gonna hafta change his meds. He was sittin' up today, looking and talking like himself…..



> Thanks for the puppy offer Eddie, but I ve got my heart set on another Brittany.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Would ya consider an out of control Springer???

DAVE!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Kind of quiet here tonight…...Randy scare you all off?
> 
> - bandit571


Speaking of Randy, wasn't he supposed to be doing the Jamboree video?

Probably working on that today…....!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy day trying to figure out our new scheduling software. Oh and we ran a few calls.

Marty, maybe, but I dont thing you would give up an out of control springer for anything,


----------



## Mean_Dean

Question for Stumpy and/or general discussion:

Regarding EP. 31 of Behind the Sawdust, and the question of wiping/scraping glue squeeze-out.

Norm always wiped his, and I know a few others do as well. But all the woodworking magazines recommend scraping the glue after about 1 hour (after it's gelled but not all the way hardened.)

What's happened to me is that when I've wiped the glue, the water gets spread around, and it's difficult to tell if you wiped all the glue off. Then, you don't see any glue residue until you apply a finish.

So, my experience has been that it's better to scrap the glue rather than wiping it.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, 2 days in a row this week! (I guess teachers are well dressed!)

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!-so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## bandit571

Leg issues the last couple days…Uncle Chuck just won't go away. All down the backs of but legs. Left knee is creaking and cracking. Laid down last night, only to get those charlies in the ribs…..kind of hard to stretch those out…

Debating on wandering back down to the shop…...have some saw work needs to be set up. Of course, once down there, hard to tell when I might return…....I think I'll wait until tomorrow…..( sounding like Randy, now)


----------



## bandit571

Ve haft vays of dealing with glue squeeze outs…









Works every time…


----------



## mudflap4869

Well the UPS man showed up today with a set of tubular running boards for my truck. Some fat old broad had ordered them for my birthday present. 2 weeks late but who's complaining, she could have cooked. She took the truck to the ford dealer and had them installed. Guese whos drivers licence expired the last day of December. So guese who doesn't get to drive his truck until he gets a certified copy of his birth certificate then goes through the entire written and driving test again. I thought they expired in 2017. I *WILL* keep an eye on the expiration date on the new one. It is called setting a reminder on the computer calander. Who'da thunk it?
The BOB is in the shop working on a project using only hand tools. Do you know how long it takes to make a dado on a shopsmith? Let's just say that I can do 100 while she is doing 1 with her saw and chizel. God invented power tools for a reason.


----------



## mojapitt

I was tired of chairs tonight. Soooooo


----------



## CFrye

Great news, Marty! 
Looking good, Monte!
My attempt at sharpening a T auger and using it to drill a hole was a miserable failure. Changed to a coping saw. Effective, if not exactly circular. :-/


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Stumpy, Dave, and anyone else I have missed lately.

Good to hear the news Marty.

Looking good Monte, like the contrast of colors.

Bandit looks like that worked well, probably faster than a router plane too. For sure faster than my dull one. Need to find a smaller cutter for mine also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Marty. May your brother be out of the hospital soon.


----------



## CFrye

I have a question for anyone. 
I've heard this called a whale tail. 








Do these have a 'name'?


----------



## bandit571

This frog has the Stanley Whale Tail lever…

Thunbscrew is what you have there.


----------



## CFrye

I've heard that, too, Bandit. All 3 of what I posted are thumb screws. I was just wondering if the skeleton key looking ones had a 'name'. 
Another 'whale tail' a la SuperDave.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning. I'm tired of this working thing. >.< unfortunately there's at least another 30 years in my future of it. Well, hopefully.


----------



## MustacheMike

I ve heard this called a whale tail. 








Do these have a name ?









If it isn,t it should be!!!!!

- CFrye
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…. morning all,


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you nubbers and Randy!

Still feeling a bit wobbly this morning…little bit of vertigo which is how the migraine started yesterday…so I may have to take it easy today since I pushed so hard yesterday just shipping out those orders…..still raining….which I think is the cause of all this mess (or I could blame Randy….)....

Monte…headboard looks awesome!

Marty…so glad they figured out what is wrong with your brother so quickly…..hope he's out of the hospital soon!

I need coffee…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, it wasn't just my discussion with Him, it was the chorus of pleadings from all your friends. 
Glad the cause was identified and he's on the recovery road. 
BTW, Hows your MIL doing?

White oak is Hard.
Going to Randy's place to get a new 5/8" Forstner today. The last time I used it it cut ok but turned black. Think I ruint it. Anyway, it made 1, count 'em, ONE 1/2" deep hole and then said "No more". It sure got hot….again.
Piece of crap Irwin.

While I'm in Showlow to pick up the Forstner, I'll grab a dozen home made tamales. We'll be eating like a rey and reina tonight.


----------



## superdav721

Candy I have forgot about that. hmmmmm whale tale needs revisiting…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, glad your brother is getting better, strokes can be a scary thing. That's what took out my wife's grandpa not too long ago, thankfully he lived a long full life and got to spend plenty of time with the great grand kids enough so they'll remember him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Sure sucked coming home to no barking dog this morning.
Lots to do. Catch y'all later.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Dean*- Interesting that you would mention that. We just did a segment on the "Behind the Sawdust" newscast about that. In a recent blog Chris Schwarz says to wipe it while it's wet. Just make sure you get it all, and I suppose the best way to do that is to wipe it really well. If in doubt, follow up with a card scraper or sand paper to remove the very light film that may be left behind once it's dry.


----------



## MadJester

Dean…what Stumpy said…also, use only enough glue to get a little squeeze out…if it's coming out in globs you may have a bit too much….the less you have to remove, the better….


----------



## Gene01

Scraping works for me. Hyde makes a good glue scraper. There's a 2 1/2" wide one with a double sided blade and a smaller one that takes a triangular blade so you have 3 edges. It's maybe 7/8" on a side.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> BTW, Hows your MIL doing?
> 
> - Gene Howe


She's in the rehab center and doin' great. Originally they thought she would be in there for 12 weeks, but I'm thinkin' it may be sooner. She is sitting up on her own and transferring herself from the bed to the wheelchair. She's a strong old lady and doesn't quit…..

*This just in… *Message from my sister-in-law says my brother is good to go home today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Decided to call it a rain day and return to the house, but not before stopping at the local grease spot and getting a bacon and cheese on wheat to go. Now I need to see about wrestling the dog for the couch…..


----------



## Gene01

That's so good to hear on both fronts, Marty. 


> BTW, Hows your MIL doing?
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> She s in the rehab center and doin great. Originally they thought she would be in there for 12 weeks, but I m thinkin it may be sooner. She is sitting up on her own and transferring herself from the bed to the wheelchair. She s a strong old lady and doesn t quit…..
> 
> *This just in… *Message from my sister-in-law says my brother is good to go home today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## diverlloyd

So there is a auction this weekend in my area with a jet 6" joiner and a craftsman 22104 tablesaw. I don't think I need either of them but I have space for both. Would I I buy if they go for a good price and what would be a good price on them?


----------



## MadJester

Managed to get the tools from the car to the shop…did it in about 6 or 7 trips… Since I'm still a little wobbly, I decided it was best not to try cleaning them today…putting on a respirator with the way I'm feeling makes me think it's just a recipe to pass out…

Here's what a mess of chisels look like..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy chisels Batman(Sue)!
Good news Marty. X 2
I did a little looking at Springers. It's a possibility, but still would prefer a Brittany.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbahs, and happy hump day…

Salt mine has me hopping today… just now getting a chance to check in.

*Candy*.... they should call that one the "Bat Light" screw

*Dean*... I wipe immediately with a wet (not just damp) sponge, but try not to use the same part of the sponge to wipe more than once without first rinsing it out in a bucket of clean water. Otherwise, I wind up smearing it around. This is a good task to assign to a helper. Then I go over everything again after the clamps are set with damp paper towels. But then again, I'm just a dubber of a nubber :^p

*Marty*... She's a strong old lady and doesn't quit…. That right there makes all the difference in the world. God bless her and your entire family. Any news on your bro?


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. missed your last reply….. excellent news about your bro. Hopefully no residual damage.

Sue…. those old socket chisels are goodies in my book. Only in the old ones do you see a super hard layer of steel (for retaining the edge) forge welded to a softer, more ductile back (for improved strength).


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, a cool, somewhat clouding morning so far. Should be able to dance between the raindrops on the jog. Wonder what other farm animals I'll see being walked this morning….....?!

Marty, that's great news on bro and MIL!

Stumpy and Sue, yeah I guess it just depends on what works best for each of us. I just hate having a slight film of glue squeeze-out show up under the first coat of finish…..! Really gets my goat! (Ok, I promise no more farm animal quips!) That's why I've had better luck waiting 30-60 minutes for the squeeze-out to gel up, then scrap it off, then finish sand.

Anybody heard from Randy lately? Or did he party too hard on his Friday night, and is still hungover?

Candy, maybe not whale tails, but rooster tails?

Well, gotta run-later, gators!


----------



## Gene01

JMHO but, I wouldn't pay more than $150 the saw. Less if possible.
The saw is discontinued and, from what I've read, for good reason.
If the Jet Jointer is the long bed and in good shape, $300 to $400 would be a good price. They are close to a grand when new.



> So there is a auction this weekend in my area with a jet 6" joiner and a craftsman 22104 tablesaw. I don t think I need either of them but I have space for both. Would I I buy if they go for a good price and what would be a good price on them?
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## bandit571

Slept in a long time, along with the pups. Pups seem to think they are "Mother Hens" to the 4 kittens that are now running all over the house, with Momma Cat trying to keep up with them…..

Lunch is over…..might sneak down to the shop, since marty is also sending me a "Rain Day"

That must have been one BIG "Rain Turtle" somebody drew up….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Not sure I would go that high on a 6" jointer, occasionally I see 8" jointer going for $300 - $500 in ok shape on CL. I've even seen really nice 6" jointers go for less (sometimes by quite a bit) than $200. My target price for a long bed would be in the $100 - $150 and that's only if I needed one.


----------



## Cricket

This day is gonna take a whole lot more coffee.

And bacon….


----------



## rhybeka

trying to get through the after lunch hump - and quasi failing. battling a headache I think so I had some tea and a handful of popcorn. Hopefully it will get me through the afternoon meetings!

Nice finds, Sue!

time to get back to it. Maybe I'll actually get into the shop tonight? we'll see. it's supposed to rain as of 3pm here


----------



## MadJester

> Sue…. those old socket chisels are goodies in my book. Only in the old ones do you see a super hard layer of steel (for retaining the edge) forge welded to a softer, more ductile back (for improved strength).
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


 That's why I love the old ones….and they always sell well…might not get a lot per chisel, but with nearly 100 of them in that box, it will more than double what I paid for everything I got from that pick…..I also got a few bark spuds, some broad hatchets and a pickaroon….along with some hatchets and hammers….it was a good pick….

Just woke up from a nice little nap…..gotta listen to your body when you can…it needs sleep…give it sleep…was happy to see that I didn't sleep away the entire day (hopefully it won't screw up my sleep schedule later tonight…).....had a little snack….gonna probably take it easy the rest of the day…until this weather front clears out, I think my headache will be sitting there for a bit….best not to push it…I had a friend pass out driving one time from a migraine…she was lucky she just swerved off the road into some grass and not something worse….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had an extended nap myself, followed it up with a hot fudge sunday on wednesday…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sue…. I'll bet you could get a lot more for them if you fired up your little lathe and turned new handles for them

Use-guys and your mid-day naps… what are ya… civil servants?


----------



## sabir92

[removed]


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks guys I will buy cheap if I can


----------



## ssnvet

Cricket!!! The spammers are back!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Use-guys and your mid-day naps… what are ya… civil servants?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Hey, I resemble that remark!

I paid 225 for my older grizzly 6" jointer. I've seen them for less, but not by much. For a jet that's newer than mine, I'd expect to pay around 300-350.


----------



## bandit571

Snuck away from the bedlam upstairs for a couple hours, tried out the "new" saw..









Dang thing is HEAVY! Got the lid seperated..









Then went and assembled all the goodies….try using screws this small, BEFORE the BP Meds..









Yeah…right. Drum roll, please..









And, added some sort of finish…









Maybe by the weekend, I can post as a Project? Seems to have the required number of boards in it..


----------



## Cricket

Testing from my iphone. Ignore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's easier to ignore Randy… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## Mean_Dean

Dang, I missed the spammer….....!

Box looks good, Bandit!

No naps here, Matt. Just keep on truck'n, sun up to sun down!

Becky-handful of popcorn? That wouldn't even keep Bandit's pups going. Try taking a couple of protein bars to work to snack on-that way you don't conk out half way through the day. Also, some trail mix, with lots of nuts is good, too.


----------



## bandit571

There will be a TOOL SALE yard sale just outside of town May 6-7…...10" RAS, AND a 10" tablesaw amongst the other goodies…starts @ 9am…...BE THERE! Might be several other sales in the area, as well. Just a heads up….


----------



## rhybeka

@Dean I already had a protein bar and am due for another. I'm good on those  this was just a snack - it was probably more like two handfuls - that seems to be all they give you in a bag  I'm going to make some more later to snack on at work.

listening to a conference call and seems things are going downhill in a lot of works streams. Just glad we aren't to training yet.


----------



## ssnvet

speaking of Randy….

RANDY… WHERE R U?


----------



## bandit571

Don't know where Randy is…..but half my Mountain Dews are missing….


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Don t know where Randy is…..but half my Mountain Dews are missing….
> 
> - bandit571


The pups probably drank 'em…..........!


----------



## firefighterontheside

As long as nobody adopts her tonight, I will drive to Kansas City tomorrow morning with the intention of adopting this pretty girl. Shes about 2 1/2 years old. I have to take Liffey with me to make sure they get along.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good lookin' pup Bill, Springer???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stuck my head out the door and hollered for Randy, but with the wind blowing, he probably didn't hear me…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be a Brittany, but it looks a little springer too.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue…. I ll bet you could get a lot more for them if you fired up your little lathe and turned new handles for them
> 
> Use-guys and your mid-day naps… what are ya… civil servants?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


LOL….actually I've been setting aside old handles as I find them…it's just sometimes easier to ship without the handles….I could refinish them and polish up some of the chisels…how do all of you feel about buying a polished (like, shiny new) vintage chisel? Better to leave it with patina or give it a shine?

That's a pretty pup Bill…hope it works out….it can be rough if other animals don't get along….

Managed to have a little energy after my nap…got some pics and notes done for a few eBay items…no tools in that batch, just trying to clear off my work top of some of my smalls…..it will also give me a break with lugging stuff to the post office…all those tools take a bit of wear and tear on my body….so a couple of days of smalls should set things right….


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's alright, my Springer looks a little Brittany…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bob the builder just brought over a pan of apple cobbler for me to chew on… BRB…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue you have a pm


----------



## superdav721

boo!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I think we need a new picture of your pup.


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Whatever she is, she's pretty!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## JL7

Hey Bill, god speed on the pup run!

Haven't seen Randy….

Marty - glad to hear your bro is good and your MIL is on the mend….....say hi to Bob the builder…..nice to have good neighbors…...


----------



## JL7

Is that Spuds Mackenzie?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good and getting big.
I'll have to get used to a tail. Lincoln's was docked.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…I sure hope you're not near that big fire happening up there in Canada…just saw a news clip where they were evacuating a city of 80,000 people….


----------



## JL7

> Sandra…I sure hope you re not near that big fire happening up there in Canada…just saw a news clip where they were evacuating a city of 80,000 people….
> 
> - MadJester


Bags is there, hope he's OK, the smoke is creeping it's way to my place as we speak…..


----------



## MadJester

Geeze Jeff…please be careful…and listen to them if they tell you to get the heck out!!!


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue, Just the smoke here, not the horror…..it's a bad scene…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just read about it. At least 1600 structures have been destroyed. Whole subdivisions gone.


----------



## JL7

It's North America's biggest oil reserve…..maybe foul play?? Hope we hear from Bags soon…..


----------



## MadJester

I hope he's ok…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bags is busy busing everybody out of town…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, may not be getting the dog. They were supposed to call to let me know if somebody came in at the last minute to adopt the dog. They didn't call. I called. They said somebody did come in. Thanks for calling.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, teachers continue to be well dressed!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## MadJester

That sucks Bill….but don't fret….it wasn't meant to be, the next one (or the one after that…) will be….I must have looked at about ten or more dogs before I was lucky enough to find my four footed bag of anxiety…  LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Where! the heck's everyone been today?! Haven't seen it this quiet here in a long time.

Bill, Sue's right-you'll have your new companion when the right one comes along. Every dog that doesn't work out is one dog closer to your new companion.

Anybody heard from Randy??!


----------



## CFrye

I haven't seen Randy, so I guess he can hide!
Hope Bags will check in. That's a long way for smoke to travel, Jeff.
Marty, thanks for the update on the relatives and the pup.
Did a little more work on the T auger. It, at least made a ragged somewhat circular dent(?) in a piece of pine. More work required. I used it to dent both sides then used a coping saw and rasps to finish the hole. Jim did talk me into using the table saw. I clamped the board to it so I could cut it with my back saw 
;-P


----------



## MustacheMike

Speaking of glue squeeze out, here is a new tip video addressing one type of cleanup.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Mike


----------



## MustacheMike

Good day Pittman's ! How is life your way? Another rainy dreary day here in Michigan.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 80° today. The furniture store is coming on Tuesday. Gotta get a bunch done.


----------



## CFrye

Nice tip, Mike!
Get busy, Monte. Maybe Randy is on his way to help?
I didn't mention my post Trauma Class celebratory rust hunt yesterday. Wish these rusty tools would quit jumping into my hands…NOT!!!


----------



## CFrye

Millers Falls No. 97 breast drill, circa 1922-1930
Stanley nail set
Stanley chalk line
2 as yet un identified brass and rosewood(?) squares


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

Morning! having some cheerios and a banana and monthly reporting for breakfast


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you nubbers and Randy (wherever he's hiding at…)......still overcast and drizzly here….really wish it would move on…..but I just saw recently that while Sunday may be bright and sunny here, it will change back again to rain all next week again….ugh…..

I need coffee…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Looks like a successful safari, Candy.

Our dogs just seem to find us. We did find a pair of litter mates at a shelter, once. Even then, they found us. 
But, when you are looking for a specific breed, waiting on destiny may not be an option.

Today's piece of advice: Don't buy cheap drill bits. 
Believe it or not, HD did not stock an individual 5/8 Forstner. And those they did stock were Irwin. The same kind I smoked. 
Found one at Lowes, though. It's a Porter Cable brand. Matches the set I have. Some shop gremlin must have switched it out. Now that I have a new one, I'll bet I find where that gremlin laid the original. 
The solitude of the mesa has it's disadvantages, 90 mi. round trip for a $4.00 bit. Ah well, did pick up some dog food and underwear to make the trip a bit more productive. Used to be that you could find all that stuff at one store. Wood floors, pot bellied stove and free coffee. What happened while we were not watching?


----------



## GaryC

Um….. maybe


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

And Happy Cinco de Mayo!!

Well, the weather's warming up today-start of another heatwave. Starting tomorrow, 20 or so degrees above normal. Is abnormal the new normal around here….....?!

Speaking of abnormal, anybody seen Randy?!

Off to my shift at the used bookstore pretty soon-later, gators!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All and Mike Too,

Haven't seen Randy around these parts so no help here. Think he is the new hide and seek HD champion.

Just wanted to let you all know I am still here. Just busy, have load #6 about ready to go. Waiting for the carpet cleaners then head out this afternoon. Will have one more trip, need to get the bike and toys then we will be done.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up earlier, looked around….meh…went back to bed.. second time up, not much better.

Been getting 3-5 robo calls a day around here…..unknown names, always out of state…..I figure they can leave a message, IF they can….

Can still smell the BLO coming from the new plane box…..it is all rubbed out, gap-itis in the edge of the lid, fixed. Maybe later, IF I can scrounge a decent brush, a coat of Poly….

Beyond that…Ummmmm.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well chilly here and windy seems a good day to stay indoors.


----------



## bandit571

These two are getting to be a lap full…









Lazy bums…


----------



## Cricket

Tortilla soup simmering on the stove…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, West (by God) Mansfield is having a town-wide garage sale weekend, starting tomoroow and Saturday.

On the other side of my place, County Rd 130, there is a TOOL Sale of a garage sale….Tomorrow and Saturday

Uncle Sugar pays me NEXT week…figures.

Might be too far for Candy to drive, so I think I'm safe…..


----------



## MadJester

Gene, I think it's safe to say that all of us here are appreciative that you purchased new skivvies…

Never fails, whenever I put on a new wire wheel, it has to bite me…however I think the raspberry on my jab is worth it when I can find a mark like this one…love Butcher blades…one of the best out there in my opinion…maybe I just like the look of the logo and that the name sounds super manly…LOL


----------



## Gene01

Cricket, I'll be right over.

Ouchie ! Looks like job for Gryph, Sue. 
Skivvies AND Tee shirts, too.
Getting stocked up for the road trip. We don't like to stop to do washing.


----------



## bandit571

Was outside, making some sawdust. Circular saw, handsaw, clamps, square, and this old thing..









Well, after all, it iS a SAW Bench. Got the four 4×4s cut down to something a bit more useful. Scraps went into the firepit. 









Ran out of room there, sooo…









Stacked the rest here. Had a 10' 1x out in the pile…









So I used the handsaw to trim off the bad areas. Took about as long this saw all this down, as it was to bring all the toys outside. Hey, at least I even swept the mess up when I got done. Max and Anna were also out there..strawbosses? 
Trying to figure out how to turn a 48" long spindle, on a 37" lathe…..Pattern for all of this lumber?









Ehhhh, could beeeee…..


----------



## MadJester

LOL…too funny Gene!!  I hope you got enough to not have to do washing!

Well…chisels are near to half way done…shop is chilly and my knuckles are sore…might just give it another hour or so and call it a day…..


----------



## bandit571

Gene, will you be burying those undies along the way?

Fifth of May!!! Awaiting the 15th of May….Birthday for me.

Sue: I usually use a cup brush in the drill press, set so the part will barely fit under the wires. Couple times through, part is polished up….and hot. Sometimes I need the visegrips to hold on to things….save my knuckles that way…


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's wife didn't like new critter today.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, back from my shift at the used bookstore.

Bandit, those pups are getting big! (By the way, I saw plans for that style of rocking chair in Wood Magazine a few years ago. If you want, I'll dig through my back issues and see which issue it was.)

Sue, ever thought about wearing gloves….....?!

Dang, Monte, that's a big snake…..! We don't have 'em like that here in Oregon-at least in my backyard.

Should we be starting to worry about Randy…..?!

Seeing as it's Cinco de Mayo today, hoping for at least 1 tie on Jeopardy!-if so, I'm having a Margarita!


----------



## bandit571

Hey…Andy found Jake! Maybe Andy can find Randy?


----------



## Gene01

Now that's a bigun, Andy.
What kind was it?
Bet it scared her half to death. Where did she see it?

Bandit, no interring of my undies. No time to arrange for services. We'll wash them when we get to VA. Then again in IL. Phyl has it all planned out.

Did I mention that white oak is hard?


----------



## Cricket

If any of you have broken images on your projects, please go to the following page and at the URL of the project(s) there so I can get the list all in one place. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/159442


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings everyone

I have been so very busy. I made 19 dozen roses and 16 vases and got the last batch express mailed Wednesday. I am taking the next few days off to relax. I have not done so much work in 8+ years.


----------



## rhybeka

I' im unfortunately in need of a second pair of hands to help with this shed assembly. There are none to be found


----------



## MadJester

Well…longer than an hour and I'm still in the shop….headed upstairs now….so much rust!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I im unfortunately in need of a second pair of hands to help with this shed assembly. There are none to be found
> 
> - rhybeka


Send me a plane ticket, and I'll help!


----------



## bandit571

> I im unfortunately in need of a second pair of hands to help with this shed assembly. There are none to be found
> 
> - rhybeka


Son has my van, otherwise…. plus, no one to bittysit the pups, since they don't like car rides anymore…


----------



## DonBroussard

I picked up a few tools while on a business trip to Northwest Arkansas and Hot Springs, AR. I am now the proud owner of a Stanley 113 compass plane, a small, English-made Stanley and metal caliper. I might post a few shots of 'em later.

BillM-I note that today is the Feast of St. Florian, the patron saint of firefighters. I hope you and your brothers and sisters on the fire line are protected today and every day.

Andy-That dead snake looks like a belt to me.


----------



## DonBroussard

The 113:










Small Stanley with caliper:


----------



## MadJester

Dean, I'd be more concerned that the gloves would get caught up in the wheel and rip off a finger….not that the motor is that powerful….but sometimes it's just the way I'm holding it…especially heavier items….the edge catches and it flicks it a bit….and it usually only happens with a new wheel….

Bandit…I think if I did that, I'd go through way too many cup brushes….and I never let the metal get that hot…some of the things I clean off are tempered…don't want to lose the temper….

Andy….that thing is huge!!!

Well…got all the chisels as clean as they are gonna get, cleaned up a few axe heads and hammers…still have about five or six axe heads to clean, foot adze, hand adze, a sledge hammer and a bunch of screwdrivers…..maybe tomorrow….but I need to mail out stuff tomorrow…have to see how much time I have….


----------



## superdav721

What a snake!


----------



## superdav721

Umm i bought this









No sheet metal is safe…..............


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, since I didn't drive to get a dog, I did a lot of work on the driveway and camper spot with the skid steer. Got gravel delivered and spread around the 12 tons. Sorry Beka, it's easy with a skid steer. 
I've looked at a lot of dogs online. Most of them far away. Here's how my conversations have been going when I call. "Oh, that dog is being adopted today"

RANDY!!! Maybe he'll hear that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Dave.

I hadn't noticed Don. Thanks for making me aware.


----------



## gfadvm

That snake was curled up in one of the nest boxes when Carol went to gather the eggs today. She almost put her hand on top of it. She has a SERIOUS snake phobia but handled this better than usual: came up to the sawmill and said she needed a snake killed NOW. Peggy Sue would have saved me a trip. Betty Lou just looked at it and showed no interest. I KNEW I shoulda got an Airedale!


----------



## diverlloyd

Dave I could not own a plasma cutter I would be cutting everything I could get my hands on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is there a plumber in the house??? My pressure tank has a pin hole…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I signed up on a site that sent me an email on every puppy and young adult within 50 miles. You hafta be quick cuz the good ones go fast…..


----------



## bandit571

Small Stanley plane is a No. 75 Bull nose.

Sue: Parts do get hot to the touch, never enough to burn the steel.

Jake and I are not on speaking terms…...just assume run over them with the mower, or hoe them. If it weren't being in town..I'd just shoot them. I let all those red tail hawks take care of the outside critters, and a few furballs for the inside ones( haven't had a mouse in a couple of years)

Posted this little box as a project…...had a fight to install the latch, of course..









Was getting ready to toss the case for that Wallie World Dremel wannabe, decided to get some use out of it. 









The two keepers are…WALNUT.

DAVE!!!


----------



## superdav721

BAndit that box is awsome.

Bill and Floyd


----------



## mudflap4869

I got most of the sand blast cabinet assembled, but my arms are to short to do the rest. Gotta wait until the BOB is willing to lend a hand to mount the chute and the glass, then I can ruin some good stuff with it. ( Sinester laugh)
One of Brians favorite sayngs is, *" There is no slaughter without laughter"*. Smart assed kids these days.
I have large butternut squash laying on the counter. It just might be tomorow nights supper. A whole lot of real butter and a little bit of honey and bake it until it is tender. YUM!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, one of my running shoes soles decided it was time to peel off.

With a little epoxy-took care of that problem!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, it figures-on Cinco de Mayo, nobody wears a tie or suit…....

0 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so no Margaritas tonight….........

Boo, hiss…..............


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was anyone wearing a sombrero?


----------



## mojapitt

The other chair style


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Was anyone wearing a sombrero?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No, but it wouldn't have helped anyway!

Monte, chair's look'n good!

Sue, that makes sense-just like not wearing gloves with the tablesaw.


----------



## MadJester

Yeah, Dean….I was thinking about wearing rubber gloves (like I use when I'm stripping stuff…just some exam gloves like doctors/nurses use…thinking that maybe it would grab and tear the glove first without my hand getting razzed…but then I thought about the rubber acting like a tourniquet and decided against that idea as well…plus, those suckers can be pricey and I don't want to use them all up in one day…


----------



## CFrye

4/15/16


> - bandit571


5/5/16



> These two are getting to be a lap full…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bums…
> 
> - bandit571


Awww They're growing fast!
Andy, YUK! Poor Carol!
Gene, how hard is White oak?
Sue, Ouch!
Dave, you're not gonna do this, are ya?








Arlin, congratulations on all the roses ordered! One of these days I'll remember to ask Carol (Mrs. Andy) to see hers.
Chair looks good, Monte. Stretchers seem a bit low. Didn't notice it on the first version. 
Stumpy, did you *block* Randy? Saw him post on another thread. 
Matt, I saw a pair of strap-on-your-shoes style ice skate blades. Want me to pick 'em up for ya? Some Evaoporust should clean 'em right up!
I'm at work. It is copacetic…at the moment.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ got here a few early so I thought I'd drop in before all heck breaks loose here… meaning I start my to-do list.

@Bandit no worries! If anything, send Jake and Anna down here. They can play with Lily - might wear them all out.

I still have to figure out how to handle the shed. No local volunteers have stepped up and the SO is on her way out of town this afternoon so I'm basically SOL. I'm thinking I might be able to put a piece of wood between the piece I'm working with and the fence to brace it upright, but that doesn't help with downward pressure to get it to click in - which seems to be my issue. I'll also have issues once I get to the back and other side since there's no fence to brace off of - my hope is that enough of the shed is standing at that point and there won't be a wind tonight so I might get lucky. Otherwise I put the plastic tarp back up and wait for the SO to come home.


----------



## bandit571

Son works overtime today, and works tomorrow.

Why am I even awake this early?

Morning to ya, fellow humans and no-show Randy.

All those very good yard sales today and tomorrow, no van, no money…...sheesh!


----------



## CFrye

Hippo Birdies two Ewes, Andy!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Andy.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, in the pic below, you can see the diagonal 'keeper' 2×4 they used to hold the 4×4 plumb while they set it, on our ramp build. It is screwed to the 4×4 at the top and to a stake driven into the ground at the 'keeper's base.








Still doesn't help with the downward pressure you mentioned. 
I feel for you, Bandit. We had to miss the first time SWTCA met in Joplin due to lack of funds.


----------



## bandit571

IF Beka has a step ladder, and a clamp, she can use those two to hold a panel upright. DAMHIKT..

Borrowed the van for today, grocery shopping on my son's CC. Have to pick him up at work tonight, when he gets out. Have a puppy sitter arranged, so two fat, lazy, SPOILED furballs don't throw up IN the van again.

Blue sky overhead this morning! And very chilly…..


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, youngster.

That chair is quite nice, Monte. What did the store people have to say when they visited?

Candy/Beka, the post is plumb in only one direction. Needs another 'keeper' at a right angle to that one to keep it plumb in both directions. DAMHIK.

Candy, REEELLY hard. The holes go into the edges of the arms to hold pegs that allow for back adjustments. The arms are laid up slabs of 3/8" QSWO. The new bit is slow going and it's killing my arm as I have to drill side ways. I never realized how tough that edge grain could be.
I think it's time to invest in a 5/8 auger bit.

We'll be in Tucson today thru Monday, so wishing all you mothers an early Happy Mother's Day. 
And a Special Mother's Day wish to Marty's MIL. Hope she enjoys you all on Sunday.
See ya'll when ever.


----------



## superdav721

Crawfish for lunch at office….. I hate my job


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the birthday wishes BUT it's not my birthday! Ella's birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, I won't tell anyone that your birthday is next Thursday.


----------



## CFrye

> IF Beka has a step ladder, and a clamp, she can use those two to hold a panel upright. DAMHIKT..
> - bandit571


I can see how that'd work.



> Candy/Beka, the post is plumb in only one direction. Needs another keeper at a right angle to that one to keep it plumb in both directions. DAMHIK.
> - Gene Howe


Good point!



> Candy, REEELLY hard. The holes go into the edges of the arms to hold pegs that allow for back adjustments. The arms are laid up slabs of 3/8" QSWO. The new bit is slow going and it s killing my arm as I have to drill side ways. I never realized how tough that edge grain could be.
> I think it s time to invest in a 5/8 auger bit.
> - Gene Howe


Ask Jim how hard ash is.
Have a safe trip! Tell Phyl we said Happy Mother's Day!
Dave, you got it rough, buddy.
Andy, tell Ella Hippo Birdies 2 Ewes! I'll catch you next week, er, whenever!
Benadryl has been downed, time to go Day, Day…ZZzzzz


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Just a drive-by this morning-have to be at the bookstore for a book sale at 8:30….....!

Big weekend, this week-Kentucky Derby tomorrow, and Mother's Day on Sunday! Very exciting!

Sunny and hot next few days-hope Jim and Candy have room in their basement….!

Anybody seen Randy??!

Later, gators!


----------



## rhybeka

Good thing I'm not worried about 4×4 posts - only plastic panels 










like one of these. I figured just a T shaped brace would hold it upright enough for me to get the next panel in - or Bandit's idea of using a clamp would work as well.


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy all,
Haven't been in a chatty mood….
Been lurking, just not up to posting….
Blue skies, but the sun don't seem to be shining….


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## rhybeka

heya Randy!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Just taking a break for a bit. Last load of shop stuff is being unloaded. Now to get it all organized where I can find everything when I need it!

Hello Randy, you want to help? No posting needed just advice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The construction company I used to work for and my dad worked for for a long time got a bunch of screws from a lumber company that flooded. They are the torx I use all the time. Dad got me 4000 1 3/4" screws, almost a 5 gallon bucketful. Also about 1000 1 1/4" and others. At $8 per 2000, it's about 90% off regular price. I may never buy another screw again after I get the other lengths I need.


----------



## mojapitt

Good get Bill. That would last a few months around here.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy!!!!

Good to see ya, man! If you're feeling a little low, stop by here-we'll pick you up.

Well, back from the book sale. The ladies I work with discovered I'm a woodworker. Then they came here and looked at my projects. And now they want a couple of M&M dispensers, a couple of Adirondack chairs, and a side table. So far…...!

May need Monte to come and help me wrangle these new customers…...!

Since Bandit's gonna ask, lunch today is a burrito and a bowl of popcorn, and some Gatorade to wash it down.

I guess that's all for now. Glad to have Randy back!


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, spring at Menards. Wives are excited about how beautiful it will all look and the husbands have the "just kill me" look on their face.


----------



## bandit571

Long road trip today, GrandBRATS are now in the house. What few sales I could stop at….waste of time to stop. 
The one with the RAS and the TS? RAS @$125? 8" Craftsman? Pass. Same with the tablesaw, and no legs for it. Pass so fast, I didn't even ask the price. That was all that he had as a Tool Sale, BTW.

Lunch was MickeyDs…meh. Debating on supper, right now…..FOUND where Randy hid the Mountain Dews, in the trunk of the van. At least they were cold.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Ah, spring at Menards. Wives are excited about how beautiful it will all look and the husbands have the "just kill me" look on their face.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Reminds me of this:


----------



## bandit571

More like…waiting for wife in WalMart…


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy…......

Happy National Nurses Day! Hope you got the day off….....but I doubt it. I appreciate what you have to do everyday…..Good on you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...so I m basically SOL.
> 
> - rhybeka


Stay with it Beka, you've almost got it…..

Hey Andy, it's Friday…..

Is it too early to drink???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Nurses Day Candy. I sure appreciate what you do.

This little man is in the puppies for parole program in MO learning obedience and other training. It's not the bird dog that I want, but he's a good looking dog. We are applying for him. I give us a 50% chance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Is it too early to drink???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I sure hope not.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Is it too early to drink???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I sure hope not.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Why don't you party animals join us on the Night Shift, for Saturday Night Open Bar? Would love to have ya!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to buy a well pressure tank that was suppose to be at Menards, um, they didn't have one…..

Went to HD, um, couldn't find Randy…..

Ended up getting one at Lowes for an arm and a @$$ whoopin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Why don t you party animals join us on the Night Shift, for Saturday Night Open Bar?
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'll be passed out by then, I get up at 4:30am est, that's like, the day before for you…..


----------



## rhybeka

I managed to come home from work and get the frame of the shed up. tomorrow morning the roof (hopefully) since it is due to rain tomorrow afternoon.

I went to chipotle and got dinner - but man I want to go to bed!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I managed to come home from work and get the frame of the shed up.
> 
> - rhybeka


Glad I was able to help…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, how old is he???


----------



## firefighterontheside

They say 11 months.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Should be past the chewing stage, obedience training will help a bunch. There's a guy locally here that does training, I've thought about calling him to see what his 2 week coarse cost…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is his YouTube channel…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Dean, for a long time I felt like that skeleton. The BOB used to spend hours in the fabric shops. I think she has 5 sewing machimes and a serger around here and at her mothers house. She hasn't sewn as much as a button in more than 20 years, but she has several plastic bins overstuffed with fabric, and patterns that haven't fit anyone around here in 30 years. 
Now I sit and wait while she goes through every item in a flea market. I go through in about 10 minutes but it takes her more than hour. Then on to the next flea market for the same thing. The same damned stuff was there last week when we were there so why does it take her so long? IDIOSY? I quit drinking about a year before I met her, and she has been trying to make me turn into a drunk again. 34 years of being sober down the drain because of a BOB.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know. I've never put a dog in a course like that. Might be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we're back on track!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!-so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Jim, you're always welcome on the Night Shift, for Saturday Night Open Bar!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Marty, It is amazing how much training you can accomplish in 15 minutes a day in a quiet environment to start (I used my shop). The "Training Positive" series on You Tube worked really well for us. She learned : Come, Sit, Stay, Down, and Heel in a very short time (and I never put a leash on her!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Enjoying my beverage for the evening: Very Old Barton 6yo Bottled in Bond bourbon!


----------



## rhybeka

i'm here, no drink though. pups needed to go out soooo now i'm up for a bit!


----------



## MustacheMike

Saturday 6:00 am in Michigan and rain. What is up in your part of the world?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Mike! I hear you're gonna start doing some turning videos?


----------



## MustacheMike

Yep. I';m excited. Today we are building a new lathe base that will look better on camera (after of course I finish all the things Mrs. Mustache has for me to do!)


----------



## boxcarmarty

No rain here 'til tonight and highs in the 80's, got plumbing issues to work on, with electrical up next…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all and Mike. Gonna be a warm day with no rain. Time for Liam's soccer tourney.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meeting with the rehab people yesterday. They said MIL could be home within the month as well as she's doin'. Seen on the news last night that they're gonna do a special on Indy car driver James Hinchcliffe, who crashed last May, and the doctor and medical team who put him back together. This is the same doctor that put my MIL back together…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Marty. I just read up on his injuries. That was pretty gruesome. It's good to have doctors well known in their field working on you. When I broke my leg skiing, my surgery was done by a doctor who also operated on John Elway and the skier Picabo Street. I'm glad she's doing so well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dr. Timothy Pohlman is one of the top trauma surgeons out there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That reminds me, the medical bills are starting to come in now, anybody got an extra 3/4 million laying around???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me check Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, one of Randy's paychecks should cover it.


----------



## TedW

Only 332 posts since I was here last? What a slow week! Just stopping in to say hi. Hi!


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of the insurance companies involved have reached their limits and hung out the CLOSED sign…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning fellow twerps and Randy….

Have to go to a funeral today…...family friend.

Not sure when Marty's thunderstorms will arrive here…..maybe after 2pm?

Beyond that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, don't think they're gonna be here before 3…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers… Coffee is on…. we make a big pot on Saturdays, so come and get it.

Hockey update:
After looking at all the options, I found that Pure Hockey was having spring clearance specials that beat anything on-line. So I went down and tried on skatesuntil I found ones that felt good and then they cooked them in a special oven to form fit the interior foam to my foot. I went to the open skate session yesterday and they felt great… Picked up a green jersey from the league manager and I'm ready for Monday night.

Mr. Bill…. I'm hardly a dog expert, but we took Skipper to classes when he was a pup and he caught on quickly. It was also a good bonding time. I think the key is to get everyone in the family involved, so everyone uses the same commands and he knows that he needs to obey everyone, not just you. I have no experience sending dogs away for someone else to train. OBTW, we crate trained and I would definitely do so again.

Making new side boards and roller tarp for the 1-ton bed today. Woodworking?


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

It's Derby Day, baby!! The 142nd running of the Kentucky Derby-the most exciting 2 minutes in sports!

Well, we're into another heatwave-20+ degrees above normal. Supposed to cool to normal tomorrow, then right back into the frying pan.

Got the usual Saturday morning housework to do, then will finish-mill the boards for the new project. Then next week, gotta start on a couple of M&M dispensers. Have been in kind of a slump lately, so it's nice to have projects underway and lined up!

Well, I suppose the laundry's not gonna wash itself-later, gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What skates did you get Matt? I got the lea st expensive skates that were moldable. Easton I believe.

We drove 75 minutes to soccer. Liam may not be well enough to play. He's been kind of puny.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Unloading all the odds and ends in the shop. Found a lot of things I forgot I had including some rusty stuff. Hope maybe Bandit or Sue or anybody can help me identify this plane. I searched every plane site and thread and came up blank so far. Need to clean it up some but so far can not find any markings on it.



























Nice day here so better get back to moving and organizing some more.


----------



## bandit571

User made? Either that, or it is missing a handle in the middle.

After Funeral today, shopped at two yard sales….1st one had a Large Transformer figure….grandkids will decode it. 2nd one, a letterman cd for the boss, a 5 piece screwdriver set for me…..was $2.25, got it for $1, rubber grips on the handles.

Couple of sprinkles outside, nothing real bad..yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, insurance companies suck.


----------



## bandit571

The is an Einstein in math running around. Claims that all of December is in the 3rd quarter of a year? Apparently does not do fractions very well? 12 divder by 4 = how many???

Claims Pearl Harbor happened in the 3rd quarter of 1941????? Maybe he is a NBA Ref?


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

Just made it back in from getting my ears lowered, some lunch, and getting plastic put over the shed roof area so it'll stay (hopefully) mostly dry in the coming rain. We shall see. was debating on going out to the shop and doing some woodworking since I've actually cleared out the space to do some - hand tool storage isn't going to make itself. After a nap maybe?


----------



## TedW

Project Alert! I made a vase for some of Arlin's flowers, check it out… http://lumberjocks.com/projects/244578


----------



## bandit571

Keep getting these little showers that drift through, pee a bit, and move on.

Had to detour this morning, seems a parade of cops and firefighters, and veterans was going up main street. had part of the area around the courthouse blocked off.

Maybe I can start to move some of the lumber supply down to the shop? Now,IF I have a place to stash it down there, while I resaw a few 4×4x 4'ers? May try to round the 4' spindles with the drawknives? Or, maybe a plane. Smooth it out with the spokeshave. Hmmm, before or after I cut a mortise or 10 in them?


----------



## mojapitt

Slight incident sawing this morning. Chain broke when we started to lift a log. Could have been worse.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ouch…....!

Good thing you were wearing gloves!

Be careful out there…..........


----------



## bandit571

Thanks to that #


Code:


$$#

#$#@ printer, I just blew double the postage on BLANK papers. Not printing more than 1/2 the label. Now I am low on ink, too. Set printer to print in Landscape, it prints in Portrait. WAY TOO LARGE, too. BAD attitude going on here!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!!. Might as well wait, ship them both out on my dime, on Monday. Handlettered labels….$25.

Lumber supply did get moved…yep, had to fight that, too…..then the Boss and I get to screaming at each other….

Can I just run away from home????


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty sound like it's time to lawyer up. Doesn't look like I will be getting any items at the auction but I will make sure they don't go cheap. The guy who is looking at it buys stuff at auctions then takes them to his auctions to sale. Fine with me but I will make sure he pays full price. I'm not a fan of sitting through the same items over and over again or the fact I find it kind of crappy to do that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ouch Monte.

Liam played a little at soccer, but mostly he sat the bench. He was short of breath with his congestion and cough.

Found this girl in Wisconsin. Pretty good chance of getting her. Looks all Brittany to me. I think she might be a bit overweight. We can fix that pretty easily. Seems a good fit for us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, none of that will be allowed while the wife is outta town…..

AJ, layer is on the payroll with a big smile on his face…..

Go for it Bill…..

Went to get plumbing parts, taken a beer break, now it's back to work…..

Oh, Debbies fixin' ham & beans, cornbread, and fried taters, don't be late…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well if he's smiling that is always a good sign


----------



## Mean_Dean

So Nyquist wins the Derby! Maybe a Triple Crown winner?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy was right, it came back. He won't be back again. Had an egg in his mouth when I found him.


----------



## gfadvm

I hate to kill those black snakes but can't have em in the chicken house. I have a huge one that lives in the shop and he's welcome there.

Bill, That Britt does look like a purebred. If she just wasn't from Wisconsin 

Monte, Damn! I told you to be careful out there. What broke on the chain? I have never broken a chain unless I was jerking on it.


----------



## bandit571

My $1 screwdriver set…









$0.75 each, got the whole bunch for a dollar bill….

Resw work, taking things out on some pine 4×4s..









Two 48" long blanks. Need to round these two up into back posts.

Seat support









With a Stanley #6c working it over…









I don't care how straight a line I can draw…that Texas Bandsaw will not follow a line. About like a Texas Pick up truck on a Friday night..

I guess supper is ready….not really all that hungry tonight….


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin runs the bobcat. He suffers from PTSD. Sometimes he is pretty wild some days. He gave a really hard jerk with a big log. Chain broke.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like you may need to stand back a bit farther Monte.

It's not a big deal Andy. The dog is about 6 hours away. I don't mind driving that far, but it's possible the rescue group will meet us somewhere in between.


----------



## ssnvet

I got a decent start on the truck bed today… my goal is to do preservation on all the metal that will be covered by the side boards and then over the summer, to pick away at the rest of the bed… bought a gallon of Rustoleum primer for rusted metal. I've had good luck with this stuff in the past, but have only sprayed it before.

There's no foreseeable chance of me getting a nice truck until the kiddies are gone (and done bleeding me dry) ... yet I'm the kind of guy who needs a full size truck, so I've got to keep this beast from rotting away to nothing.

Bill…. I got a lower end model in the CCM Jet Speed line. None of the skates I thought I would like felt good on my feet. The Jet Speed runs narrow and I've got skinny, long flipper feet. I had Tacks in the past, but the new Tacks aren't offered in different widths like they were back in the leather boot stone ages.

Here's to all the mom's in Stumpyville…. hope you have a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Wasn't a great day here. Besides the minor injuries, planer had a bearing go out. Cousin hit Sawmill with the bobcat. Minor damage to it. I did get some good slabs for benches.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

That looks like it hurts Monte.

Hope you get the dog Bill.

You guys can have all the snakes, friendly or not. I don't care for them.

Bandit our son took one look at the old plane and said here is something wrote here, says something about Brown and Chicago. A little bit of research found it is a Payson's Toboggan Plane and possibly a 1895 plane made by Brown Specialty Machine Co. in Chicago. Here is the link I found. I had never saw one like it before. Never had looked through a bunch of rust from my Grandmother years ago
http://www.leevalley.com/en/newsletters/Woodworking/4/4/collection.htm


----------



## boxcarmarty

Water is back on, leaks are almost ignore-able. Tomorrow maybe I'll tackle the drains…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, send the snake to me, send a dozen eggs with him…..


----------



## rhybeka

The day being lazy, and baking. Heading to Beavercreek tomorrow to spend the afternoon with my parents. Mom is looking forward to going to see the new Marvel movie. Back home to rinse and repeat work .

Pretty pup Bill! Hope it works out!

Better get my cookie crust out of the oven!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, quite a weekend going on-Derby Day and Mother's Day!!

Welcome to Saturday Night Open Bar!

The Bar is open!

Cheers!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's good Dean line 'em up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shot of whiskey and a handful of aspirins so I don't feel the pain in the morning. I think I pulled some things wrestling with that tank that shouldn't be pulled…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> That s good Dean line em up…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, good to see you here with us on the Night Shift!

We're here every Saturday night-you're always welcome!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dog's already passed out… Hmm, where did my drink go???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, have ya ever tried plugging a strawberry??? I can't get the plug to stay in it…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, have ya ever tried plugging a strawberry??? I can t get the plug to stay in it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No, but I've heard of people coring a strawberry, filling it with vodka-kinda like a jello shot!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm here, pour me a double please


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sold out again did ya?


----------



## Momcanfixit

This week has been our annual 'hell week' in the house. Miss A just did the final performance of Mary Poppins tonight, so she was at dress rehearsals, etc leading up to the shows. 4 shows, cast party blah blah blah. Mr. D had his usual hockey events, but also is playing lacrosse for the first time. We have 3000km on our new van in less than a month just doing local driving.

Re - fire in Fort MacMurray- I'm far far away from there (somewhere around the distance between Maine and South Dakota.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And yup, in the midst of all that, sold out at the market - another 100 dozen. Waiting for more springs again… ordered 10,000 this time. Craziness.

Re obedience classes, I think it's a great idea. Our first dog did fly ball, knew many many commands and tricks all taught by using a clicker and treats.

Barney is a little more limited in his mental capacity, but we took him to training and he knows basic commands.
And I actually used the clicker to train our cat to give a paw and sit for his dinner…

Mr. 74 is harder to teach. I keep clicking


----------



## bandit571

^ Sooo, that is what the Boss was trying to use today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wonder if I can use the clicker for a couple boys, ghosts, chickens. What else?


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m here, pour me a double please
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra-great to see you here on the Night Shift!!

Pull up a chair and join the party!


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, Congrats on another productive/profitable week. I don't see how you have the hours in a day to do all you do. I hope it is still fun.


----------



## Festus56

Ok Dean we are here to help with Sat. Nite open bar if Marty and Sandra haven't drank it dry by now.


----------



## Festus56

Sandra you must dream clothes pins. Good to hear business is good and like Andy said hope you like it and don't get burned out.


----------



## TedW

Monte, watch out for that….. too late.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for all the Nurse Day wishes! 
Monte, it's not a competition, ya know. Just because Sue posts an owie, doesn't mean you have to one-up her. If its healed by the time Leanna gets home are you gonna tell her?
Andy, your shop snake doesn't like to hang from the rafters and drop on unsuspecting visitors, does it?
Bill, will Jeff be delivering you new pup?
Sandra, glad you all survived (you all did survive, right?). I agree with the 'time to raise your prices' camp. Congratulations!


> Mr. 74 is harder to teach. I keep clicking
> - Sandra


Keep on clickin'!


> ^ Sooo, that is what the Boss was trying to use today…..
> 
> - bandit571


giggle
Cool little toboggan plane, Mark!
After the after-work-nap we went to Joplin for a Sam's run. Lunch at Cracker Barrel where I discovered I left my wallet at home. Sam's run was limited to cash on hand. Home and another nap. Then went to supper at a new place a co-worker told me about. It was next to a bait store out in the boonies so Jim thought it was a dive when we pulled up. We will be going back! Great food! Next time we will try the chicken fried *bacon*.









After supper, we managed to finish assembling the blast cabinet with only one wallered out phillips head screw. Now gotta get the compressor situated.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Wow-it's great seeing everyone here on the Night Shift!

Just finished a movie, so it's time for Round 1.

Since it's basically August here, weatherwise, I'm having a little rum tonight:

Appleton Estate Rare Blend 12yo!


----------



## bandit571

Don't have any booze in the house tonight…..otherwise …I'd be well lit. Been that kind of a day.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…the pups may actually outgrow the puking in the car stage…(still REALLY glad they hadn't hit that stage on the trip!!!) Don't bother using self sticking labels for your postage…waste of money….print them out on paper and use tape to put them on the package….just don't tape over the barcode….

Marty…I did obedience training for both my dogs…the first because I had never had a dog before…but she spoiled me anyhow…she was easy….I took Shopdog back when I first got him because I saw that my methods were not really bringing him out of his neurosis…..the instructor was very happy with his progress right up until the point when some new dogs came into the course about half way through….he just hates new things…I tried to tell her…but…oh, well…but for a normal pup, it certainly can't hurt, you get to bond a bit with the dog and the dog figures out a little better what you expect from them….



> That reminds me, the medical bills are starting to come in now, anybody got an extra 3/4 million laying around???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


There were moths coming out of my pocket…does that help?



> All of the insurance companies involved have reached their limits and hung out the CLOSED sign…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think you need to make the police department pay up….

Mark, that's a cool looking plane, sorry…I haven't come across one like that yet….glad you found the info! 

Oooo…Monte…that's gonna leave a mark…..

I'm so happy for you 74! I think you may have to hire some child labor (they still allow that up there in the Great White North, right? LOL).....

I may need to get the booze out tonight except I already took a muscle relaxer…migraine is still kicking it behind my right eyeball…thought I got it licked but with this weather system still hovering over us, it's gonna be a long haul on it…at least I got my one med refill in the mail yesterday…..been a rough day helping a friend do some moving…they are getting evicted and she's not doing very well with the entire situation….she's got a place to stay, but her son and his family are gonna be in a crunch…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, great to have you here!

If booze and meds don't mix, just crack open anything, and hang out here for awhile! We'll make you forget your troubles!


----------



## rhybeka

Well,my sweet bars were a bust. A sweet bust but they hit the deleted from Pinterest stage. Not drinking as I am two sheets from sleep for now


----------



## mojapitt

Wasn't a great day here. Besides the minor injuries, planer had a bearing go out. Cousin hit Sawmill with the bobcat. Minor damage to it. I did get some good slabs for benches.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Monte, I think you posted that already…....

Either that, or one of us has had too much tonight…....!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well time for Round 2, and The Drop Shop radio show on KMHD (kmhd.org) for some serious Funk!


----------



## CFrye

Purdy slabs, Monte! 
G'nite y'all.


----------



## Festus56

Dean looks like everyone left for the night except us folks out west


----------



## Mean_Dean

Glad to see ya still here, Mark!

Yeah, looks like it's thinned out a bit-but it was great seeing everybody here for awhile. Don't usually see that on the Night Shift!

By the way, how's the move going?


----------



## Festus56

It is about done Dean. One more trip to get the fun toys left. Trying to get everything organized in the shop so I can make sawdust. Have more room now but not as much storage for the rarely used stuff.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Glad to hear it, Mark. Looking forward to seeing your next projects! (Edited to add)

Well, looks like it's time to close down the Night Shift for this week.

It was great hanging out with all you guys tonight-looking forward to next week!

See you all in the morning!

The Bar is closed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Night


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….leave it at that…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmmm…. right back atchya….


----------



## CFrye

Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Mothers Day to all it applies to.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Question, I need to run a 220 circuit about 100 ft. Normally I would run it with 10 gauge wire. At that distance, should I use 8 gauge instead?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Mothers Day to all of you with two legged and four legged babies. I always think of Rex on Mothers Day. He raised both of his kids solo.

As for the clothespins - my head is spinning, because my pace is not sustainable. But I'm still having lots of fun with the people I'm meeting, the stories I'm hearing and the whole experience.

Coffee was served to me in bed this morning. Mr 74 has been going above and beyond to help em get enough stock made. My mom helped at the market, and my Dad assembled over 500 pins on Friday. Maybe that's the real profit.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Had a great chat with a carpenter yesterday re moulders etc etc… he also gave me a contact for where I can get some rough lumber at at really good price.


----------



## MadJester

74…you're doing great…..the trick is to make them so desirable that people will wait a few weeks or so to get them….I've found that the longer someone is on a waiting list, the better chances are that the demand will be high (just don't make them wait TOO long…LOL).....so, "the pace is not sustainable"....and "a contact for rough lumber at a really good price"....those things CAN go hand in hand….make them at the pace you are comfortable with and you will be fine….a little extra waiting time is not a huge deal….I worked for a furniture company that had a standard 12 week wait time…and I know for a fact that most products when we were working on them took under two weeks (usually about a single week) to complete…...so don't sweat it…just make them as you can….it will actually drive up demand a little bit….


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, your business is impressive. It's tough to balance between keeping it fun and keeping it business. I continue to wish you well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how many amps are you running??? For a 30 amp run, I would recommend the 8 gauge…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I agree on that length, 8 gauge, better safe than sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

I am bringing my brothers Delta planer up. It's 16" and 220. I don't know any other specifics.

My old Jets needs retirement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also, are you running copper or aluminum??? Copper will carry the amps better then aluminum…..


----------



## mojapitt

Strictly copper


----------



## bandit571

Need to replace the fill valve in the toilet tank…and the chewed up flapper. Have the kit ready. Need to motivate to do the work. Drain the tank won't be all that hard, just MESSY.

Rounding two legs that are too long for the lathe? Drawknife, and spokeshave are in use…..knots are a PITA with either of them..

No luck getting labels to print out…..only printing the bottom half. Tried about every setting the printer has, and even had to buy a new ink pot of black. Trying to avoid voiding a second label…...looks like I will just have to and eat the double postage costs. Plus walk in to the USPS and BUY postage a third time.

Labels go on regular paper, then get cut and taped onto the box. Just can't get the dang thing to print the ENTIRE label. Since the person that could help, is upstairs asleep, and won't help….he gets to take that box to the post office tomorrow and pay the postage. Maybe next time, he will help? Anymore labels that need printed out, I'll just go to the library and use theirs.


----------



## bandit571

Couple more posts, and I'll have a counting count…


----------



## bandit571

Post count for me is now…...12345, amazing…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

And Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!! If you raised kids like my brother and me, you definitely deserve a great Mother's Day!

Was great seeing everyone last night on the Night Shift! Nice to see people relaxing and enjoying themselves!

Since we're having August weather in May, I'm going to get all the deck furniture cleaned and refinished this week. Might as well enjoy sitting outside this early in the season. Then, have got to finish-mill some walnut for the new project. Also, need to pick out the boards for the M&M dispensers builds. Shaping up to be a busy day, but I may watch a movie in the afternoon.

Glad to hear Sandra's clothespins empire is going strong!

Well, time to get this day started-later, gators!


----------



## bandit571

Off to do a bit of work around the house stuff…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All and Happy Mothers Day to the mom's out there.

Hello Randy, Charles and Ted. And everyone I missed.

Now I need a place to store my new found plane. Should have made a bigger plane till. Actually found the sticker with all the writing on it under the dirt and rust.










Better try to get something done today. I have been elected to cook this afternoon if I can find the grill and make sure it made the move ok.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, how about making a small box to keep it in? Maybe some antique hinges and latch. Give it a nice place to live!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good morning Stumpyville and inmates. No I did not escape just hiding and looking for a way to avoid detection of the guards.

Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## bandit571

A wee bit got done….tank valve is replaced, flapper replaced, water level set. And, got me cleaned up.

Shower head has new seals, awaiting a better one for the hand-held part.

Off to a blazing start today…


----------



## GaryC

I'm supposed to be going to lowes. Can't remember what I was going for. Anyone remember what I'm supposed to get?


----------



## TedW

Happy Mothers' Day, Moms

You too Randy

Arlin, my mom gets the flowers today. I know she's gonna love 'em. "We" made it to the top 3 projects.

Gary, I think you were supposed to get some power tools. If not sure, just buy a bunch of them to increase the chances you'll have bought the right one.

Time to head to mom's and begin the celebration. Later gaters!


----------



## CFrye

> I m supposed to be going to lowes. Can t remember what I was going for. Anyone remember what I m supposed to get?
> 
> - Gary


A gift certificate for Melissa, for Mother's Day?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would use 8 gauge or 6 gauge you never know when you may want to use it for something other then the planer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same. If the line is truly going to be decayed to just the one 220 machine then 10 ga is probably sufficient, but if you ever would want to use that run for 110 machines then you probably need 6 ga. I ran 6 ga to my garage to a sub and then 10 into the shop. Used to have just 10 ga all the way from the house and I had lots of troubles. Tripping breakers constantly. Hasn't tripped once since I ran the 6 ga.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Can't remember who it was that built a new toilet seat, but I have a question for him/her!


----------



## bandit571

A Blazing Start just got shifted to Nuetral…..and no shop in sight.

On a better sounding note: Label is fix, and is in place ON the box. Will ship in the morning. Not sure HOW it got fixed, hope I can print more labels out, IF I need to…

I did use that old metal saw vise. Clamped up the Disston 5-1/2 ppi saw from the jamboree road trip, and filed all the teeth back to SHARP. Stone both sides on the plate afterwards. Gets rid of the burrs from the file. MIGHT give it a try in a few days…resawing pine.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill made the toilet seat


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dean.


----------



## bandit571

One of these thingys is done..









When it involves these things









And this little thingy..









Just to make a square blank round..









Without the aid of a shaving horse, too…









I think I'll take a break, before I do the other one….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Thanks, Bill

The paint is wearing off one of mine, so I'm going to strip it and repaint it.

My questions are:

What type of primer do you recommend, oil-based or water?

What type of paint, oil, water, or spray can?

What type of finish, lacquer or polyurethane?

Thanks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wore the paint off your toilet seat. You've been busy.
I just stained them with oil based stain and then put a bunch of oil based poly. When I think of water exposure, I think of oil based products. It's a pain to paint the toilet seat. It would be great if you could hang it somehow and spray all sides at one time. You may be able to hang it by using one of the hardware mounting screws.


----------



## superdav721

Pittman be careful as you can. I have a healthy respect for a chainsaw. Had a few near misses myself.
.
On another note I had wrecked my truck a while back. Wasn't driving BTW. And the tail gate was jammed shut and would not lower. I just put my new plasma cutter to use. This is one of the reasons I bought it. Tailgate didn't stand a chance…...
Randy!!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like disco dancing table lamps?!



(Dang, the postcard isn't showing. Maybe it will later.)


----------



## mojapitt

Today I have been learning the joy of trying to teach and employee what to do. It's probably better that it's not Saturday night open bar.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Today I have been learning the joy of trying to teach and employee what to do. It s probably better that it s not Saturday night open bar.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It will be, next week!


----------



## DIYaholic

Tonight is BOTH my Friday night & Saturday night….
Just don't seem right!!!
I think I'll have two cold ones, for Friday night….
Then open the Saturday Night Open Bar!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening all


----------



## bandit571

Evening,your Grace


----------



## Momcanfixit

Please, please, I'd like to be treated like a commoner…


----------



## DIYaholic

*74*,
Is that email 'possed to be *canadian*clothespinlady or….
*crazy*clothespinlady???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Retiring to the East wing for the night. Please tell the butler that I'd like coffee at 6 am sharp!

Good night


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, you're a hair off schedule again, but it's good to see ya!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Retiring to the East wing for the night. Please tell the butler that I d like coffee at 6 am sharp!
> 
> Good night
> 
> - Sandra


The funny thing is, if you keep building your clothespin empire, that might just happen…...!


----------



## CFrye

Breast/belly drill + forstner bit(s)=hole(s) in pine









WooHoo!


----------



## TedW

> Tonight is BOTH my Friday night & Saturday night….
> Just don t seem right!!!
> I think I ll have two cold ones, for Friday night….
> Then open the Saturday Night Open Bar!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, I think you have the makings for a good song there.


----------



## bandit571

TED!!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope everyone had a good Mothers Day. We had our new Granddaughter and her parents over this afternoon. Finally got to cook on the grill, first time we have been able to this year

Looks like it is round Candy..

Worked setting up the shop more today, tomorrow will be the last trip to Gillette to get the toys then we will be officially done moving.


----------



## CFrye

Done moving is a good place to be, Mark. Tomorrow (well, today, now) will be a day to celebrate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Candy - only here can we say 'breast drill' and nobody snickers. Okay, maybe a little.

Monte - teaching is a challenging thing. It's hard to remember what we didn't know before we knew. Common sense often comes with experience. Deep breaths..

Starting to feel more organized with orders etc. Locally I will only sell at the Sat market and if anyone wants to pick any up on Friday evenings they can come to the house.

For mail orders, I've bought some pre-paid CanadPost envelopes. There are many things in Canada that are great, postage ain't one of them. It cost $15 to mail two dozen to the next province, but people have been willing to pay.
Bought some more maple yesterday at a good price. Now just waiting on springs.

My new business manager (Mr. 74) still hasn't figured out my profit margin but claims he's working on it. He's sorting through my receipts and scraps of paper.
I've started the process to register my business with the province and get a business number. I don't have to charge any tax until I make $30 k in sales. If I sell that many clothespins, I'd best be retired. If I even get close to that amount by December, I'll jam on the breaks. We have 14 percent sales tax here. ICK


----------



## mojapitt

14% tax? We just raised ours to 4.5%. That ticked me off enough.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch - I balk at ours at 7.5%. Morning all. Time for tea I think.

Sandra, did you see the butler with your coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

This is the planer I am bringing in


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn everybody.
Mark, I'm glad you're almost done. I don't envy anyone the task of moving. I will never move, unless it's into a bigger shop that I build next to my current one.

Sandra, those are big words; 30,000, sales tax, retired. I'm glad mr 74 is into helping ya get it all figured out.

Nice planer Monte. That oughta help.

Had a pretty bad house fire yesterday as far as the homeowner goes, but we made a good stop on it. Today it's ventilation training. In other words go up on a roof simulator and cut a hole in plywood.


----------



## bandit571

Second order is now labeled. Almost the same issues…it is in Firefox. MS made the label, after the help fixed it.

Two boxes going to the mailbox today…..Then a road trip…..not much else today. Marty sent over all of his rain, going to be a wet, nasty day today….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubs…. Happy Monday… Monday? Every other day of the week is fine…. Yah.

We had a tilt head, sliding table band saw throw a blade this a.m., which came ~1" from hitting the operator in the face. This saw is really old, and was pretty well worn out when the owners bought it some 5 years ago. Everyone is out there scratching their heads and saying "I can't imagine what the problem is". So I came out and casually noted that the crown on all four tires was worn flat, two of the wheels were wobbly (likely do to worn bearings) and the tilt mechanism has so much slop in it that even a small push on the head will set it to shaking back and forth. Gee… I can't imagine what the problem is. Option A: major over haul or B: metal dumpster? Thank you Alex Snodgrass :^)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, our little cool down (e.g. -normal temps) is over, and we're heating back up again. 20+ degrees above normal for the week…....

Nice planer, Monte!

Sales tax??! We don't have no stink'n sales tax! We don't pump our own gas, either!

Got a couple of the deck Adirondacks cleaned yesterday. Will refinish them tomorrow, and clean the other two. Should have all the deck furniture refinished by the end of the week. Will be nice to be out on the decks again!

Well, got errands to run-also gotta pick up some rubber bands for the M&M dispensers! Later, gators!


----------



## ssnvet

New Hampshire has no sales tax, nor state income tax.

They also have the lowest unemployment rate in the country at 2.7% (4% is considered "full" employment).

Go figure!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all

A bit depressed at the moment. Looking at skid steer rentals and it will cost me more to have it delivered and picked up than to rent it. Obviously they don't cater to DIYers much… Just to contractors who pass the cost on or already have their own 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That stinks, I looked into a 60' aerial man lift and it was the same deal, only it would have to be delivered by a semi. There's a new rental place 3.2 miles from me, if I had to rent a skidsteer I'd just drive it on the road, only takes 7 minutes by car so maybe 3.5 times that at the most driving it on the road.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t envy anyone the task of moving. I will never move, unless it s into a bigger shop that I build next to my current one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I swore when I bought this house that I would die here, then I bought the wooded acreage in Brown county. Guess what…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Home early today to try and push some more of this rain over to bandit, how much more do you think he can handle???

Maybe a nap first, gotta wrestle the dog for the couch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't wanna talk about taxes, we just payed property taxes on 3 places…..


----------



## bandit571

Don't need no more rain over here…...maybe send it all to southern Columbus, OH? Any where along Sullivant Ave….

Boxes dropped off at the Post Office…...mail carrier just brough the final bill for the van today. One more payment, van is ours! About the same time as license renewals for it and me. ($38.50 each)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Bill, I neglected to say thanks for the info, yesterday-so, thanks!

I'm going to see if I can find any oil-based spray-can primers and paint. If not, I may use some Kilz water-based primer I've got on the shelf. We'll see how it works out.

I can spray the seat, so that's not a problem. I can put in a screw and hang it by that. I think spraying would give a better look than brushing. Then, I have some semi-gloss poly on the shelf, and will mix it up as wiping varnish, and apply several coats-that should keep the dust nibs to a minimum.

I'll keep ya posted on how it goes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

No can do bandit… My aim ain't that good…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If you mix peanut butter with ice cream, is that considered a protein shake???


----------



## bigblockyeti

Who cares, it's delicious!!


> If you mix peanut butter with ice cream, is that considered a protein shake???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## ssnvet

> If you mix peanut butter with ice cream, is that considered a protein shake???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


As long as you don't put spinach or kale in it ….. yuck! No green shakes, accept at McDonald's on St. Patty's day.


----------



## mojapitt

I like Reese's peanut butter blizzards. Certainly it's good for you.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip today…..took the too large for the yard tent back to Menards…..got in-store credit…meh.

Megga Mouse now has sandpaper…..new saw file, and a handle for the files. And some fancy brass for the latest box. And I even got some NEW jeans!

Marty's aim is still fairly good…rained here all the live long day…..Grrrrrrr. Dreary, depressing day. Might make someone from Oregon happy…but not me.


----------



## gfadvm

BAD storms in Oklahoma again this evening. Hoping they decide to miss us.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I saw the tornadoes on the news tonight. They looked ferocious with an insatiable appetite for destruction. Stay safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, send 'em to bandit, he needs some excitement in his life…..


----------



## gfadvm

Carol thinks they are all gonna stay well away from us. Despite what the weather guessers predicted.


----------



## bandit571

Don't need THAT much…...once was enough of that…

Taking a short, cool down break. Almost have the second long part rounded, have the last foot or so to do. #


Code:


##

## knots, keeping getting in the way. have a whopper of one coming up, might have to re-sharpen the drawknife ….again.

Later, I can resaw for the front posts…...maybe?


----------



## boxcarmarty

They look like they're gonna skim pretty darn close Andy…..


----------



## GaryC

Check this




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153507452222093


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I am ready to go home.
Beka, that delivery charge is one of the reasons I bought my trailer. Of course it will never pay for itself just for skid steer rentals. The rental place I used to rent from included a trailer. That place burned down. The new place I have gone does not include a trailer and will charge something ridiculous for delivery. Last time I borrowed a trailer. You also have to have at least a 3/4 ton truck, so that's no use to you.

Andy, did the storms miss you?

Sounds like a plan Dean.

I hear ya Marty. I'm still never moving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I shoulda been a storm chaser, drive around and watch the cows fly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a F1 blindside me and spin me for a loop on I-70 one day, almost soiled my drawers…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey I just noticed that I've been on LJ's for 2400 days! Woo hoo!!

In case anyone's throwing me a party, German chocolate cake, and mint chocolate chip ice cream are my favorites!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Theres some chocolate cake with white icing here at the firehouse that's pretty good. Best I can do.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Theres some chocolate cake with white icing here at the firehouse that s pretty good. Best I can do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'll be right over!


----------



## KTMM

We bought a camper trailer last week. Its a 96' shasta 21'. I've spent the past week learning the roof and realizing a the stuff I dont like. 
I said a while back I needed a real project…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, we have a Krunk sighting?

CCR song: "Who'll stop the rain…."


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we're all SOL tonight…....

0 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so no drinks for us tonight….

(By the way, the show is in Constitution Hall, in the nation's Capitol, on national TV, and the only guy on the show couldn't be bothered to wear a tie…......

I'm stopping now, before I regret this rant…)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

Neither 'retired', nor $30k in clothespins are anywhere in my immediate future. 
About a third of my gross income goes to the government. That's how we pay for 'free' healthcare…. And then the two thirds I have left gets heavily taxed when I spend it.

Hi Lucas!

Carry on. Beka - don't give up! You might need a day to regroup though…


----------



## mojapitt

Wife has been in Russia for 2 weeks. They finally got around to sending me some pictures. This is her with her son and daughter.










I hope she comes home soon. My cooking really sucks compared to her.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all I've got tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a new style dresser for the furniture store


----------



## Mean_Dean

Fine looking bunch there, Monte! Furniture's not bad either….!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, many people look at gross income and think you are getting rich. I think most of us know how expenses can stack up.


----------



## mojapitt

Someone keeps putting too much hot pepper in my supper. Sweat harder than I do in the shop.


----------



## gfadvm

The storms split and went around us. Not even any rain.

Monte, They are ALMOST smiling in that pic


----------



## CFrye

Great looking family, Monte! It could be worse, *I* could be cooking for ya!
Gary, weather looks really bad in your neighborhood. Be careful, my friend. What did you get at Lowe's?
Congrats on the trailer project, Lucas! Pics?
Happy 2400 days, Dean!!
The band broke on my work watch so I got a new watch today. Managed to squint at the directions well enough to set the time and date. Hopefully the alarm isn't set. I could never hear the alarm on the old watch, all my co-workers could, but not me.


----------



## mojapitt

I'm starting to think that I nearly committed suicide by hot peppers tonight.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We had rain most of the day, and wind too.

I agree Monte, glad I have a good cook. Good looking family there.

Glad the storms missed you Andy,



> Well, we re all SOL tonight…....
> 
> 0 Ties, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so no drinks for us tonight
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Not here Dean, we are breaking the rules again. 550 mile day round trip and everything is moved. We are celebrating !!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok, Mark, you're allowed under the little known, little used Exception to Jeopardy! Drinking Game, Article 3, Paragraph 5, Section 2.4, which states, and I quote:

When ever a participant completes the following: 550 mile day round trip and everything is moved, on the 2nd Monday of the month of May, Monte's family is out of town, Candy gets a new watch, and the Planet Mercury transits the Sun, the participant is allowed one drink.

Participant is required to provide all related documentation, notarized, and have said documentation submitted for inspection upon request.

Cheers!


----------



## Festus56

Whoa sounds like the government got put in charge. I just wanted a drink.

Cheers too !!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, one elected official did quibble over the meaning of the word, "is"..........!

Gotta call it a night, though. Have a couple of projects underway, and yardwork to do tomorrow, so I'm gonna go saw logs for about 8 hours!

Enjoy your beverage, and I'll see ya tomorrow!


----------



## bandit571

Has rained enough around these parts…I think I'm getting webbed feet….quack…kvack..

Need to send all this rain back to Marty. Hard to mow grass, when it is soggy…


----------



## Festus56

Sorry Bandit but I think our rain is headed your way too.

Good Night


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….....I'm in the minutes…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Gang…

Hockey Night update… Played for the Green team against my old Red team… awkward joining the team so late in the season as these guys all know each other well. But I was treated courteously… more or less like a sub (onlyh two guys introduced themselves and asked my name). Oh well, all my former Red team compadres said hi and chided me as the "free agent". On the bright side, guys on Green passed around a case of bear in the locker room afterwards. The league has successfully been "re-balanced" as Red won 8-4.

Off to the races… limping on a pulled groin muscle today.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you guys are tougher than I thought if you passed around a bear in the locker room. Now what you were doing with the bear, I won't ask.


----------



## GaryC

5 tornados in the area last night. Closest was two miles away. No power since 10 last night. Had to go into town for coffee. Lots of rain.
Um…...


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, That's too close. You need a little generator that will run a fan, coffeepot, and lamp. Mine hasn't been started for a couple of years so that may be a mission I need to get on.


----------



## GaryC

Andy, I have a generator. Runs most of the house. Didn't hook it up….kept thinking power would come on. Fooled me


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning, fellow ducks and Randy…....patchy blue sky this morning….

MIGHT find some motivation today…...somewhere..haven't even opened a Mountain Dew…yet.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

After four days of Mother's day doins, I'm bushed. We went to Tucson for the weekend. Took the dogs. Our sons will be dog sitting for a month while we are gone to VA for a wedding and IL for a reunion. 
We leave next Monday. Planning a 4 day trip to the coast. First long trip for the new car.

Will be trying out the auger bit today. Hope it does the job.


----------



## ssnvet

Well given that it was a Bud Light Bear… I guess we drank it's luke warm … um… bear juice? :^o

Monte… Lena has a nice looking pair of kids. I kno w my wife made some wonderful friends when she lived in Moscow. It's a BIG city, so people are understandably wary on the street, but they very warm and friendly at home.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, another rain day, this is startin' to squeeze the pocket…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene, What part of Va you headed to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Charles…..


----------



## Gene01

The wedding is in Luray. We are staying nearby but not sure where.


> Gene, What part of Va you headed to.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, the heat is on again! If Bandit or Marty could send our rain back, we'd appreciate it…...!

Projects are coming along nicely. Gotta resaw a piece of white oak this morning, then cut an MDF template, then refinish 2 Adirondack chairs, then clean the other 2. Might mow the front lawn if it's not too hot out.

But before all that, I'd better get the jog done, while it's still relatively cool out.

Matt, they may be great mascots, but they're a real bear in the locker room….....!

Well, that's all for now-later, gators!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Think I'll head down to Brown county and do some electrical work…..

BRB…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene , you will be about 30-45 min from my shop. Stop and say hello


----------



## Gene01

Charles, PM me your address and phone number. Would enjoy meeting with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going to Wisconsin to get a yet to be named dog on friday.

Where will you be in IL Gene. I forget. Effingham? Springfield?

Going to get a new fridge today. BiGGER!

Drinking bears?
There was a bear spotted near our home last week. This week some idiot poached it. Pisse me off. Hope he was a hunter and never gets to hunt again.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene Pm Sent, looking forward to meeting you


----------



## bandit571

Well, we know Gene won't be going to Normal, ILL…..


----------



## bandit571

Of course, I'm about at the 1/2 point between VA and Ill….


----------



## bandit571

Second of the long posts is completely rounded. have blanks cut for the two front posts, and one has been rounded. Cut a blank for the top stretcher in the back. Cut the first of three seat stretchers. Will use it as a template for the other two….

Rounding is far from a perfect cylinder….kind of looks Hand hewn. Might be the way I like it to be..


----------



## TedW

Only 79 posts? I thought you guys could do better than that.










I made another flat vase. The walnut could be a little thicker and I have to work something out for the top, a finishing touch of some sort. Now I'm gonna go make another one.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a purple Heart ring for around the top?

Both LONG posts are done..









Have the two short post blanks resawn









And even got one all rounded over…









And a couple other parts cut. I think that will do for one day? Moving at the speed of either Randy, or smell….


----------



## ssnvet

Oh where, oh where could my under-dog be?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Only 79 posts? I thought you guys could do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made another flat vase. The walnut could be a little thicker and I have to work something out for the top, a finishing touch of some sort. Now I m gonna go make another one.
> 
> - Ted


Ted

I like that how did you curve the outside wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Well, we know Gene won t be going to Normal, ILL…..
> 
> - bandit571


I on the other hand will be going thru Normal on Friday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

What do you guys think about this template for pattern routing white oak? Gonna be a lot of endgrain…......


----------



## Gene01

Bill, wife has a class reunion at the K of C hall in Effingham. June 4. We'll be staying in Neoga for a couple days. Then in St. Elmo for a couple. 
IL State is in Normal. What takes you up there? 
I've never had the pleasure of visiting there. I'm a hillbilly from southern IL. If they are too normal, they'd probably not want me there anyway.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Anybody like gators?!



(Are project postcards not working, or am I doing something wrong? Cricket? Candy??!)


----------



## TedW

Arlin, I cut the walnut a little larger than the ash, then cut out the inside of the walnut before gluing everything together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nope, guess not…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, here are a few interesting facts as you're traveling thru Indiana…..

Tomato juice was first served at a French Lick, Indiana , hotel in 1925.

The first tomato juice factory was also in French Lick, IN.

The world's largest orchid species collection is found at Ball State
University in Muncie , Indiana .

The first regulated speed limit (20 - 25 mph!) was initiated on
Indiana roads in 1921.

The steepest railroad grade in the world is in Madison , Indiana .

An average of 400 funnel clouds are sighted each year in Indiana .

The city of Gary , Indiana , was built on fill brought from the bottom
of Lake Michigan through suction pipes. (that explains a lot)

There are only two Adams fireplaces in the United States . One is in
the White House and the other in the Diner Home in Indiana

Josie Orr, wife of former Indiana Governor Robert Orr, flew bombers
and cargo planes during World War II.

The Indianapolis Methodist Hospital is the largest Hospital in the Midwest .

One of the first complete bathrooms in Indianapolis was in the home of
Hoosier poet, James Whitcomb Riley.

The career of Dorothy Lamour (famous for the Bing Crosby-Bob Hope
Road Movies) was launched in Indianapolis .

Aviatrix Amelia Earhart was once a Professor at Purdue University .

Crown Hill Cemetery ( Indianapolis ) is the largest cemetery in the U.S.

The library in Fort Wayne , Allen County, Indiana, houses one of the
largest genealogy libraries in America .

Wabash , Indiana , was the first electrified city in the U.S.

Pendleton , Indiana , was the site of the first hanging of a white man
for killing Indians.

The Courthouse roof in Greensburg , Indiana , has a tree growing from it.

The world's first transistor radio was made in Indianapolis .

Clark Gable and wife Carole Lombard (born in Fort Wayne , IN )
honeymooned at Lake Barbee near Warsaw , Indiana .

The American Beauty Rose was developed at Richmond , Indiana .

Elkhart , Indiana , is the band instrument capitol of the World.

Frank Sinatra first sang with the Tommy Dorsey band at the Lyric
Theater in Indianapolis .

Purdue Alumnus, Earl Butz, served as the Secretary of Agriculture.
(there are lots of jokes about that)

U.S. 231 is the longest highway in Indiana (231miles).

Johnny Appleseed is buried at Fort Wayne , Indiana .

The singing McGuire Sisters spent their childhood summers at the
Church of God Campground in Anderson , Indiana .

The main station of the Underground Railroad was in Fountain County , Indiana .

There are 154 acres of sculpture gardens and trails at the
Indianapolis Museum of Art.

La Porte County is the only county in America having 2 functioning courthouses.

Nancy Hanks Lincoln is buried in Posey County , Indiana .

Crawfordsville , Indiana ( Montgomery County ) is the only site in the
world where crinoids are found. (What is a crinoid, you ask? A form of
deep-water marine life that looks something like a starfish.)

Pendleton , Indiana , was the site of the 'Fall Creek Massacre'. A
museum housing 3500 artifacts of pioneer heritage now exists on that
site.

St. Meinrad Archabbey is located in Spencer County and is one of only
2 archabbeys in the U.S. and seven in the world. (Abbey Press is an
operation of the archabbey.)

A buzz bomb (German - WW II), believed to be the only one on public
display in the nation, can be found on the Putnam County Courthouse
lawn in Greencastle.

Roberta Turpin Willett was born in Indiana .

James Dean was born and is buried in Indiana .

The world's tallest woman, Sandy Allen, lived in Indiana .

Red Skelton was born in Vincennes , Indiana . (and was a proud
Hoosier 'til the day he died!)

Mae West and Claude Akins were from Bedford , Indiana .

The inventor of the television, Philo T. Farnsworth, lived in Fort
Wayne , Indiana .


----------



## TedW

Marty, you didn't mention probably the most amazing historical fact about Indiana… that the state itself is named after a famous adventurer by the last name of Jones.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ted, Who could forget Kentucky Jones…..


----------



## bandit571

Went over to my late aunt's place, to pick out a memento….the rest of the stuff will be an estate aution..

They just had a celebration last week, the 125th for the oldest concrete street in America. What there is left of the streets is one street…Court Ave. Bellefontaine, OH. Had a busload of concrete Engineers and other Pros in to see the street.

BTW: Little Sure Shot, Annie Oakley, is from Greeneville,OH.

Ensign Pulver of PT 73 fame, is from a suburb of Cleveland OH, Chagrin Falls.

Dean Martin lived about an hour or two away, in Stuebenville, OH….


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for the history lesson Marty. I feel much smarter now.

The whole radiation/chemo/clinical trial/Drs,/PAs…......... is starting to wear me down. Just seems like a disorganized mess where the right hand has no clue what the left hand is doing.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Marty, a couple more things:

Michael Jackson was from Gary, IN

Larry Bird was from French Lick, IN (edited to correct spelling of Bird. Oops…...!)

Oregon and Indiana both have a Pendleton

And of course, South Bend, IN is home to the Fighting Irish of Notre Dame! Go Irish!


----------



## Mean_Dean

By the way, I'd still love some input on my question from above, about the template, and pattern routing white oak. Do you guys think the endgrain pattern routing will be a problem?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dean, as long as your bits are sharp, I've never had a problem routing end grain on white oak…..


----------



## CFrye

Dean, are you making a pair of wings?
The project thingy is not working for me, either. :-/
The tree thing is pretty cool, Marty!
Sorry for your loss, Bandit.
Andy, hopefully, it just 'looks' chaotic. Hang in there, buddy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy, try doing it without hands…..


----------



## JL7

Hey all….......

Where you going in Wisconsin Bill?



> The whole radiation/chemo/clinical trial/Drs,/PAs…......... is starting to wear me down. Just seems like a disorganized mess where the right hand has no clue what the left hand is doing.
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy - hang in there my friend…..you can do this…...


----------



## MadJester

Hello all you Nubbers and Randy!

Good evening Your Grace #74…..how goes the clothespin empire? 

Sales tax here in "upstate" NY…..8.25%....it's higher in the city I think around 10%.....



> Gary, That s too close. You need a little generator that will run a fan, coffeepot, and lamp. Mine hasn t been started for a couple of years so that may be a mission I need to get on.
> 
> - gfadvm


I keep saying I need to buy a generator, but every time I remember that I want to get one is when the power goes out, so if I tried to go to the store then, they wouldn't have them in stock…. my friend says I have a swiss cheese memory….

We've had three or four bear sightings in town the past couple of days….people are thinking it's the same bear…every once in a while, they come down off the mountain into town (William…tell your son THAT's why I'm not a city person! LOL).....I have yet to see any bear in town and am a bit jealous of those that have spotted one…someone said one time it was walking right down Main St….really wish I could have seen that one! I suppose when you live next to a state park called "Bear Mountain", there are bound to be a few bears around….

Well…I haven't exactly been hiding for the last few days…just super busy….mailed out over 30 packages yesterday, a new personal best for my little enterprise here….I'm on a roll and loving it…I think I've definitely found my 'niche' with the old tools, and I do enjoy it…just wish I could manage to get in a little more wood working than I have been doing….I still have the idea to make the little ring boxes with the West Point tiny crests on them….I still think I could sell the heck outta them…probably missed the window for that again this year as graduation time is fast approaching….but I'm going to make that my goal over the next few months to get some completed….

I actually vacuumed my shop yesterday as well….and took out the trash…you should all mark your calendars…it probably made the earth shift on its axis, but I got it done!! LOL

So…I haven't been posting a lot of tools lately because I actually use my smalls to give myself a bit of a break in the heavy lifting and difficult packaging….but I have begun a few more tonight…so here is the link to my tools page…..and as always, if you don't see anything that catches your fancy, please share the word so that others might find my stuff…it's always appreciated….

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## bandit571

Stopped at Menards today, as well. Picked up a second set of Brass corner plates for the 3 Plane box…might as well have all 8 corners covered.

Also picked up (barely, it is a bit heavy) 5/4×4" x 8' long clear pine board. Will make the rocker parts from that, as soon as I can make a tracing off the pattern rocker's …rockers. Grain should wind up about vertical alnog it's length…...$10.69 for ONE board!!!! Yipes. hate to have seen the bill for enough to build the entire rocking chair…....ouch.

Two items are in the mail, still have two items for sale. One fellow emailed a request for shipping to Brazil? Ah, no, not gonna happen…


----------



## GaryC

Well, I'll tell ya, here in DeKalb, Texas…absolutely nothing has ever happened. Boring for high steppers. Just a little country town. Well, Dan Blocker was born here. Ricky Nelson crashed here….. other than that…. next biggest even was Gene and Eddie visiting my place….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The good thing about a bigger fridge is I can put more in it. The bad thing is I had to take both doors and the freezer drawer off to get the thing in the house. Cindy has it all covered with magnets and other crap. She had to have a white one, but with all the crap on there, who can tell what color it is.

Gene and Jeff, I'm driving up near Milwaukee to pick up our new pup on Friday. We decided today to name her June Bug. It was the only thing we all four could agree on as long as I could just call her June. Will you drive thru St Louis Gene?

Hang in there Andy. You can do it. My dad is having the same experience. All the doctors involved are not on the same page. They each have their priorities.


----------



## bandit571

The Boss had the toilet all plugged up…..had to keep up after two pups who seem to be full of…..

In the course of events from that, discovered the the tank valve wasn't seating right, valve would keeping trying to fill the tank….Replaced the new flapper with one I had on hand…..found a gasket of some sort stuck under the old flapper…..water was just going right around that. Threw the new flapper in the trash, along with the mystery gasket. On-hand (new in bag, no less) flapper worked like it should. Nice tight seal. May have to go back and adjust the chain a bit….

No Wet-Vac….just a dozen bath towels for all the water that runith over.. Need to dry those out….somehow. They might be even too heavy for Her Grace's clothespins…...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Sue, good to see you again! Thought maybe you and Randy ran off together…....!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, good to see you again! Thought maybe you and Randy ran off together…....!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Nah…he hides too well to be found!! LOL


----------



## Mean_Dean

Back on track this lovely evening:

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everyone gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, it's not wings, it's a template for a special project. But that's all you get for now-until the completed project photos!

(Marty says the template will work on white oak endgrain. So if the workpiece gets thrown across the shop, it's all his fault!)


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Thanks for the encouragement. A really good friend of mine has a 14 year old JRT named June Bug and she has been a good one.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Interesting facts Marty, seems to be a busy state.

Hi Sue, Ted, and whoever I forgot.

Bill without them where could one put all those magnets? I have a cousin named June and we have always called her June Bug.

Keep on keeping on Andy, you are winning.

Got a lot more done in the shop today, finally the big bench is in it's place and shelving is going up so some lesser used things can be out of the way.

Dean like Marty said with sharp bits oak is not a problem, good luck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The June bugs are trying to get in the screen door behind me right now…..


----------



## DIYaholic

I don't care about the JEOPARDY! rules….
MY NY METS are on TV….
Cold ones WILL be flowing!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh, yeah….
Hello Nubberoonies of Stumpyville….


----------



## CFrye

I found a chair for mudflap to build!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Candy, it's gonna need a bigger engine…........!


----------



## Festus56

Candy I drove a Peterbilt for the last 10 years but yours looks more relaxing.


----------



## CFrye

Brian Noel, aka LJ Bearkatwood, did a video about making bent lamination forms. Thought you Maloofers might be interested.




View on YouTube


> Candy, it s gonna need a bigger engine…........!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I'll let Jim decide on that.


> Candy I drove a Peterbilt for the last 10 years but yours looks more relaxing.
> 
> - Festus56


Heeheehee


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just came across the "State of the Shop Address" forum. Man those people are even chattier than we are…...!

Gonna stay here, though-don't have time to do everything!


----------



## Festus56

> Just came across the "State of the Shop Address" forum. Man those people are even chattier than we are…...!
> 
> Gonna stay here, though-don t have time to do everything!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


I read alot of other forums here for several years and decided the same thing. This is the reason I guit lurking, this is the best bunch of people around.


----------



## CFrye

I have been in there, Dean, tiptoed right back out, not a place this girl needs to be. Seemed like a good bunch, just a little too much locker room/bar vibe, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MadJester

I never even realized groups like this existed here…I figured most of what went on in this site was more along the lines of "hey, nice project, what kind of wood was that?".....and as a result, I really didn't interact on here a lot….then I saw Stumpy's post when they had to split the thread the first time at the beginning of part 2 and you've been stuck with me ever since!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, is Liffey going with you to pick up June Bug? Anyone else? Don't forget to wave at Ted!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning -
I must have missed some pictures, will go back to see.

congrats on the new fridge or dog or unclogging the toilet

Monte - I'm supposed to make a profit?? My Dewalt planer broke another sprocket after $100 repair. I now know howe to fix it myself but need a sprocket. It may be time for 220… 
Worst case scenario is that I don't make any profit on the clothespins but end up with some heavy duty tools. That's still a win in my books.

There is a brick and mortar store here that sells Dewalt and King Canada tools. We shall see…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah, there. I saw the pictures of Leanna and her kids. Nice picture.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Came home yesterday to find that Barney had pushed his way through shoes etc in the closet again making a bit mess to lay down in the corner. 
Either he's losing his marbles or he's looking for a place to…. He hasn't been puking or losing any weight in the last few months and he and the cat have reached a truce. Not sure what the hidey-hole stuff is about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning.
Candy, no she's not nor anyone else. We already know June gets along well with a small dog as she's in a foster home with one. I was going to take Liffey if I had gotten the shelter dog in KC.

Sandra, that second sprocket breaking is weird. Makes me think something else is at the heart of the problem. That planer should be able to handle what you're doing all day long. I have used and abused my 733 for 17 years and not broke anything, unless I hit it with my truck.

Yeah Sue, I thought all the threads were exactly what their titles implied until one day I wandered into here. I never left.

Sandra, I find that as dogs get older they care less about what they're supposed to do and just do what they want to do.


----------



## mojapitt

> Sandra, I find that as dogs get older they care less about what they re supposed to do and just do what they want to do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My mother says that about old husbands also.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spend a little time over in "State of the shop Address" and it can be a little more locker room type banter but I haven't heard of anyone being shunned away. Some of the dialogue could turn a few people off though.

BTW, love the Peterbilt rocking chair!


----------



## mojapitt

I never got to any other threads. I can only marginally keep up with this one.


----------



## gfadvm

May be a busy day: sister coming from Tx for an overnight visit, camera/video crew coming this morning to take pics/vid of the mill sawing for Justin's web site, Ella's birthday party Saturday, need to mow/weedeat, and fit in chemo/radiation treatment. Better get started.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Glad you found a pup. That's a long drive. June Bug will be worth it, though.

On the trip east, we'll take 40 most all the way to VA. Probably, on the way back west from the Effingham area we'll take 255/270 to 44.

Old dogs and old husbands have a lot of the same habits and infirmities.

*74*, mine is a 735 but, there's probably not a great deal of difference in the gearing. It takes everything I throw at it. But, I seldom take more than a 1/32 bite. Never more than 1/8. 
Any thoughts as to why you are breaking the sprockets? What breaks? Teeth?

Gary, now that everyone knows that eddie and I have visited, are you prepared for all our fans stopping by to pay homage? eddie has a lot more idolizers than me. You may need to put up signs in Cajun.


----------



## DIYaholic

"Other threads"....
What is this, that you speak of???


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Another hot one again, today. Gonna have to start watering the lawn soon-don't usually have to do that until July!

Got a couple more Adirondack chairs to refinish, and a couple of side tables to clean. Should have all the deck furniture refinished by the end of the week. Also working on the 2 M&M dispensers, and the special project. I suppose that'll keep me busy this morning!

Randy, the other forum I was referring to is the "State of the Shop Address" forum. I was browsing the forums page last night, and came across it. It's like this forum, with a bunch of guys (mainly), chit-chatting about woodworking and life in general. Like Candy said, it's got more of a lockerroom/bar vibe to it, compared with this one.

Well, off on the jog in a few, then off to the shop! Later, gators!


----------



## bandit571

Another day of fightin' and cussin' in the shop…

Tried to add those brass corners to the 3 plane box…...PITA tiny screws. Moved my chair for a better angle to work on them…spilled the Mountain Dew can onto the floor/carpet…

Finally got all 8 corners installed….Grrrrrrr!

Try to lay out the board for the rocker's runners….board was about 1" too narrow…adjusted a bit, older design used. Then fought the texas Bandsaw while cutting the first one out. Saw is making all kinds of funny noises, now.

Then try to plane the sawn parts smooth….didn't work. Wrong plane. Beltsander to smooth things out….almost. Palm sander to finish that up. Back is going nuts right now….may take a long break…


----------



## bandit571

The corners that thought they would fight about it, this morning…









Yeah,..very tiny screws, phillips heads to boot…









The corners may be solid brass…but I was picking those screws up with a magnetic tipped screwdriver..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy gang …

just caught up with all the posts…

Do you think Marty shops at the Frugal Hoosier? He sure is proud of his home state.

Bill… looking forward to seeing some pooch pics soon.

So my big news is that we are finally in full production with the automated assembly machine I designed and we've been building over the last 6 months at work. We banged out 4,000 pieces of our patented package tipping indicator in an 8 hour shift, and have officially surpassed the output of our old Rube Goldberg machine (which is breaking down weekly and needs to be retired). And I still have room to increase the production speed by 20%, but need to make sure our % good parts doesn't suffer. (This means that the project was a success… and I get to keep my job :^)

This is a screen shot of the solid model…. I'll see about shooting some video later.









This is the product that it makes…


----------



## bandit571

Getting very little done today…..might sneak down and cut the other rocker out.

May start a dry fit…of a few things…...maybe this weekend…..have to get a few more parts cut out.

Moving even slower than Randy…....may have to start driving stakes, just to see IF I had moved….


----------



## Mean_Dean

Matt, looks like you did a fine job on that new machine!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that box looks great.

I am too Matt. We are ready to have two dogs again.
Nice machine. I'm happy you can keep yer job.


----------



## MadJester

Cool machine Matt!

Bandit…might be a bit mixed up there…if you can grab them with a magnet, it's brass plated…most of them are these days…you have to put out a bit more money to get the solid brass…heck, even buying solid brass brads are enough to make you want to cry when paying for them….(such tiny things should not cost so dang much…)

Got my parents car all fixed up…Mom waited until about three days ago to inform me that the car alarm went off while I was away and they couldn't figure out how to turn it off…(never mind that I've showed both of them a ton of times….)....new battery and fluid levels checked…he even reset the computer for me so that they wouldn't be on my backside telling me that the car needed an oil change (still has at least 3k to go on that one…)

Well…here is the link to some of the items that I know many of you have been eagerly waiting for…it's not all of them yet, still working on getting more uploaded, but I've got some of the hand planes listed tonight…here's the link, try not to trip over each other getting there…LOL

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, busy day today!

Got two of the Adirondack chairs completely refinished. They're out on the deck curing right now! Got the two side tables cleaned, and will refinish them on Friday. The other two Adirondack chairs got cleaned yesterday, so will get refinished tomorrow.

Got the Luaun mahogany for the M&M dispensers finish milled. Got the white oak boards finish milled and ready to go. (And Marty promises me they won't explode on the router table when I pattern-rout the endgrain…..!)

Got the small deck mopped off-it had a lot of dirt and pollen from the Winter and Spring on it.

Lastly, got the front lawn mowed, edged, and the weeds sprayed.

Got all that done before lunch!

Think I earned my bourbon tonight (as long as just one Jeopardy! contestant cooperates!)


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, how far is Danville from you???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Did everybody go to bed???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## ssnvet

Scraping rust and doing preservation work on my new (old) dump bed on the 1-ton. First time I've ever used Rustoleum from a gallon can. Good stuff!

But I finished the last of the Tennessee Honey :^(


----------



## Mean_Dean

Still here, Marty!

Matt, how do you like that Tennessee Honey? I've never tried Jack Daniels, by the way. I drink bourbon, which JD technically isn't.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks,

Re the planer, not sure what's going on. Was reading online and there were other posts complaining about the same thing. Apparently if the rollers are misaligned, it can cause the sprockets to break….Didn't just break a tooth, the thing snapped in half. Weird. And of course the guy in the shop asked me if I took shallow passes. Anyway, they're going to fix this one for free.

In the meantime, production had ground to a halt, so I picked up a Ridgid planer for $399 on sale at HD. I used to have a Ridgid planer (I seem to be hard on planers) and figured this new one would be the same. It's better, and I really like it.

Nice brass corners Bandit, I like them.

Tip and tell is ingenious!

The sales hike after the media coverage seems to have levelled off. Not a bad thing. The mail orders are still coming in but at a slower pace.

Registered my business name with the province. I'm now officially The Clothespin Lady. I wanted to be Evil Goddess of All, but that name was taken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still here. Fell asleep in my chair watching the Blues beating Dallas. Woke up when the phone rang for a code red thunderstorm warning. I've had enough rain.


----------



## bandit571

I'm pooped out….shop time is now over for the day…

Sandra: That name was taken by a Trudeau???

second short leg is done..









and the second rocker thingy is shaped









That little down-turn is to prevent one from rocking back too far…..


----------



## bandit571

See IF I can find that return thingy..









Ah…there it is…


----------



## bandit571

For some strange reason..I got a connection was reset, while adding that second photo??

I hit F5 and everything came back…....


----------



## ssnvet

Mysterious Clothespin Lady of international intrigue….

That's all for me you party animals


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hail


----------



## Mean_Dean

Turn in your keys before you read any further…......

1 Tie, 1 suit on Jeopardy!, so everyone gets 3 drinks tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## GaryC

We had hail, Bill. Then 5 tornado's around the area. One 2 miles from me. Power out for 18 hrs. Stay safe


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still no power Gary! It's been raining like crazy. I could have kayaked thru the yard. No mention of tornadoes though.


----------



## mudflap4869

94 degrees and muggy on my back porch today. Intelicast said 91 in Afton but that is about 10 miles from here.
too damned hot to take a nap without the A/C going full blast and it aint even summer yet. I don't know if is global warming but it dang sure is *Oklahoma Hot* already.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to hear everyone is making it through the nasty weather. Stay safe out there.

Appears like Marty was busy for awhile today.

Looks like the rocker is coming along nice Bandit.

Nice that you are now officially "The Clothespin Lady" Sandra.

Got my shop about ready to make sawdust. Hung 8 lights up today and almost everything is off the floor and on shelves. Now I can see !!!










Now ready to help Dean with his 3 drink party.


----------



## bandit571

^ that is more room than I have in my entire house….grrrrr…


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, that's a great look'n shop you've got there!

Mine's a complete mess….....!


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
Can that "No Tipsy" thingie be deployed during "Saturday Night Open Bar"???

Stay safe everyone!!!

*74*,
I suppose that, since you are a Canadian citizen/resident….
"*Crazy Canadian* Clothespin Lady" would have been redundant!!!


----------



## Festus56

When I get the shop all done I want to do a video tour if I can learn how to post them.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Mark, Sandra posted a video of her shop, so she can probably help you. Also, Candy knows how to post YouTube videos here.


----------



## bandit571

Danville, OH is in the NE part of Knox County. Right next to Holmes county where the large Amish groups are. Bit of a LONG drive for me. I can drive 25 to the ne east from here, and be in Hardin County's big Amish group, county is about half Amish…


----------



## CFrye

Great looking shop space, Mark! As far as posting videos…
On one computer I have the conversion site linked. If I'm not on that particular computer, I do a search on LumberJocks for 'embed video'. Then I go to the thread that Cricket started in March of 2014. Scroll down to poist # 34 that reads



> I totally cheated and used this online generator.
> http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm
> 
> Our IT guys are still working on solutions for us.
> 
> - Cricket


That's how to embed a video into your post here. 
Shooting and loading the video onto Youtube is a whole 'nother story. I've loaded a bunch of photos on Youtube and made that into a sorta slideshow with music. And I've loaded camera phone videos. I've seen a combination of both (like Dave does) but haven't tried hard enough to make that happen, yet.


----------



## GaryC

Someone other than me,,,, needs to give this a try




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1741001856146920


----------



## firefighterontheside

Half of my gravel driveway is now in my front yard. I'm tired of the rain….....aaaaand it just started raining hard again.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY


----------



## Gene01

Gary, that was an action packed video but the plot was lacking in inspiration.

Is today really Andy's birthday? Happy Birthday, Andy…..again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte said he wouldn't tell…..
Happy Birthday Andy.


----------



## DIYaholic

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*, Andy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic




----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday to our favorite cowboy vet…
Who rides horses hard, but never lays them up wet…
Who can slice up a log as neat as can be…
And tame a Jack Russel into a little sweetie…

His boxes are grand, showing skill and dearth…
Though weeds and brush tremor as he mows the green earth…
Who mends Quarter Horses, of all that might ail them…
And defends ponds and pastures from those who assail them…

Gently teaching grand daughters to respect Mother Nature…
while helping sick animals regain their full stature…
Suffering village idiots, with measured restraint…
And extending kind friendship, to all those who aint.

Happy Birthday Andy!


----------



## ssnvet

Wow…. Randy has nice legs :^p


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you Nubbers and Randy!

Happy Birthday Andy!.....again…LOL

Sandra…if my memory serves me correctly, Rigid is made by either DeWalt or Black and Decker….I think it's Dewalt…so it's more of their 'home owner' line of tools as opposed to their contractor line….back when I worked for the big orange life sucking team, I recall hearing that from one of the vendor reps during the time I was department head for the Hardware Dept…...but I have a swiss cheese memory…so…...I could be mistaken…..
But whenever we did in store demonstrations, I recall they were decent tools.

After I posted last night with my store link, I checked back a few times, but didn't see anyone else posting…I figured you all went to bed….must have been a glitch in the system….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think dewalt is made by black and decker.


----------



## Gene01

Very nice poetry Matt. 
You got Andy right with every word.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…..


----------



## GaryC

Too many birthdays makes ya old….
Happy Birthday, Andy. 
Did Carol tell ya Happy Birthday?

Gotta go to lowes. Think Ill take a nap on the way


----------



## CFrye

View on YouTube
Pretty neat, Gary! What? you don't want to do it cuz yer afeered you'd loose your marbles?

This is for Andy! Haapppyy Birrrthhdayyy!!




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, don't nap while driving. I have tried it. Highway patrol wasn't impressed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam will love that Rube Goldberg and want to do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I refuse to go outside before it stops raining. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## bandit571

Partly sunny this morning….not sure how long before all of you people's rain gets here..

Third feebay box is mailed, hoping to get the fourth one sold today….

Happy Birthday to Andy!

About to open the first Mountain Dew of the day…...maybe it will open the other eye…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Means a lot to me.

Matt, That was an awesome poem! Thanks.

My sister has been here since yesterday morning cheering me up (she's really good at that) but leaves today so time to start mowing/weedeating.

You guys and gals are the best. Thanks for being there.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Bill, if you wouldn't mind sending our rain back to us, we'd appreciate it….......!

Happy Birthday, Andy!

Well, the heatwave continues on-upper 80's today, lower 90's tomorrow. Normal is 65….....

Gotta mow the backyard today-hoping there's room in the yard debris container for it. Then start refinishing the other two Adirondack chairs. Then probably hunker down in the house and ride out the heat.

Off to my shift at the used bookstore in a bit-later, gators!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday Andy, I think Matt's poem covered it all!!

Thanks for the link Candy.

Sunshine and going to be 70deg.. today, better get back to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well Dean, the rain is out of here, but I doubt it's headed your way unless it circles the globe.
I did a little cleaning in the shop, just a little. Bench is mostly clear.


----------



## Gene01

Got the weed killer all mixed in the 14 gallon sprayer. Hooked it up to the Polaris and turned it on. Plastic body of the spray wand was split. Lost about a quart on the driveway.
Won't have any weeds in that part of the driveway any time soon.
Thanks to Amazon, we'll be back at it Saturday.
So, now that Mr Morris' chair is assembled, I'm back in the shop, working on the ottoman.
A friend had a stroke last week. He's been transferred to a care facility. We'll be visiting him tomorrow. Then a haircut for me and a carwash visit. Then we'll be nearly ready for the trip to VA.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, do you have a pull behind tank or is it on the rear rack? I only ask because my dad has a 16 gallon tank on the rear rack of his 3 year old Rancher and when it's full it makes the thing really wheelie happy. Doesn't bother me too much but with the parents on there and a few pretty steep hills, it makes me worry a little.

BTW, DeWalt is made by Black & Decker, Ridgid is by TTI, a cancer that has consumed many formerly great brands and some ok homeowner brands too. Milwaukee suffered the most from once really good, heavy duty tools to another also ran in comparison tests.


----------



## mudflap4869

Our Sam Elliot stand in is getting to be an OOOOOLD man. Happy birthday to him, and I hope many more to come. 
Off to take my almost noon nap. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## ssnvet

It is an absolutely gorgeous spring day out there in Mainiac land today.

I'm burning another vacation day tomorrow and hope to make some progress on my 1-ton side board project.

Then I'll have to turn my sights on cleaning up the pathetic weed and moss plantation I call a yard. :^(


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, have the same problem with moss instead of grass. Enough chemicals have taken care of most of the weeds, but the moss is pure evil. I'm worried about eradicating all of it cause I'm not sure I'll have anything left but dirt!


----------



## Gene01

Bigblock, our Polaris' are Rangers with beds in back. If your dad has a Sportsman or similar, I can see it being a little tippy. Can he pull a little two wheel trailer? Might be a bit safer.


> Gene, do you have a pull behind tank or is it on the rear rack? I only ask because my dad has a 16 gallon tank on the rear rack of his 3 year old Rancher and when it s full it makes the thing really wheelie happy. Doesn t bother me too much but with the parents on there and a few pretty steep hills, it makes me worry a little.
> 
> BTW, DeWalt is made by Black & Decker, Ridgid is by TTI, a cancer that has consumed many formerly great brands and some ok homeowner brands too. Milwaukee suffered the most from once really good, heavy duty tools to another also ran in comparison tests.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Been absent lately. 
Been in the middle of a huge undertaking, for me. 
If any of you looked up and noticed at the jamboree, the facia boards around the edge of the roof line on our house was white and had some rot showing through in some areas. 
Well…..
















Well now it is dark brown to match the door and shutters that were on the front of the house. 
And I assure you, the rot is no more. 
.
The only downside is that I finally accepted while doing this that we are going to have to get a new roof on the place. 
I wasn't expecting that for a few years and have no idea how we'll pay for that. 
I will patch however I need to and save, save and save for a couple of years. 
.
I am happy with the painting I've been doing though. 
It's been rough going to get it done, but worth it in my opinion. 
I think the dark trim over the light house color makes the whole place seem brighter.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, I've tried to tell him that but putting the tank in the trailer does seem to be a pain, if nothing else at least he doesn't fill it completely anymore.

William, what's the pitch on your roof, it doesn't look too steep? I'm only comfortable to about a 7/12 or 8/12 if not too high off the ground. Mine's 10/12 and just over 19' from the ground to the gutter, needless to say I'm hoping for hail and a new roof for the cost of the deductible when it comes time.


----------



## GaryC

William can't be up on that roof. Not only would he not have hair, he wouldn't have skin either after Lisa got through with him


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks good William.
My roof is 9/12 and I did it myself. It is a metal roof and when it needs redone, I will be paying somebody to do it. when the metal was new and clean I could walk on it with clean shoes. Now that it is older and dirty there's no way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yeti, I have no idea about the roof pitch, because Gary is correct. I didn't get on it. My back is not in good shape. Gary is correct again though. I'm not worried as much about the back if I got up there as I am about Lisa skinning my hide. 
Bill, mine is a tin roof. I wish I could do it myself. If I could it could be done for hundreds instead of thousands.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think dewalt is made by black and decker.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Black and Decker owns Porter Cable…..


----------



## bandit571

Brown trim looks good!

Take a tip from the mobile homes people…..they use a type of fibrous paint to recoat their roofs..up here they use the black colour, where William is…a silver colour would also reflect the heat away from the roof.


----------



## MustacheMike

Just different paint jobs in the same Chinese Factory !!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Black & Decker has started an initiative to have more of the DeWalt brand tools produced in The USA instead of Mexico where many were produced previously, and many still are. The Porter Cable are predominantly from China as is nearly everything under the TTI umbrella.


----------



## bandit571

Resting up until the next shop time…..

Back porch light has a problem. All connections are good. Socket for the NEW bulb looks good. no power. May have to go back and replace the light switch….there is power to the switch box, as the Garage light works.
Both switches share the romex from the fuse box…...Switch doesn't feel right when you flip it to the "ON" setting….kind of loose in there. Will get a new switch this weekend…


----------



## Doe

Happy birthday Andy! I hope you have many, many more. Great poem too!


----------



## Doe

I can't remember much of what I read, it's been a very loooong week.

Congrats on your official new calling, Sandra. Thanks again for the pins; I use them in the kitchen to keep bags closed. Oats, flour, frozen peas, etc. There are a couple in the shop - handy little clamps.

Gary, Gerry's great aunt (I think I've got that right) was a Blocker so Dan's a cousin many times removed.

What are the Jeopardy rules again? I started to explain them to Gerry and got totally confused.

Thanks for the Indiana facts. I love that stuff.

That's me done. Brain is fried. Nighty night.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> What are the Jeopardy rules again? I started to explain them to Gerry and got totally confused.
> 
> ...
> 
> - Doe


Hi, Doe!

The Jeopardy! Drinking Game rules aren't too bad. Here they are:

For every:

1 Tie = 1 drink

1 Suit = 2 drinks

1 Service Dress Uniform, worn by a member of the United States Armed Forces = 3 drinks.

For example, in last night's game, there was 1 tie (1 drink) and 1 suit (2 drinks). So, adding the 1 drink + the 2 drinks, everyone got 3 drinks.

Clear as mud??!

What would really be a wild night, would be 3 male contestants, all wearing suits. That would be 2 drinks per suit x 3 suits = 6 drinks!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm hoping for Armed Services WEEK!!!
That'll be *9 DRINKS* a day, for 5 days straight!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

> I m hoping for Armed Services WEEK!!!
> That ll be *9 DRINKS* a day, for 5 days straight!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy, you'd never survive it! Even Candy wouldn't be able to revive you!


----------



## bandit571

I remember (barely…) weeks like those
Pick up a fifth of johnny walker every other day…...from the Class VI Store…..PBR Breakfasts, too.

One day, just lost my taste for the stuff…...

Red neck, white socks, and Blue Ribbon Beer….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening from Pontiac IL. Stopped here at friends on the way to wisconsin.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday Andy

Bandit get that's switch changed out.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, we've had a good week, this week!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everyone (and Doe!) gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh! I've had 2 beers.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good William. No rot is a good thing.

Nice day here, sunshine and a light breeze. Actually got to make sawdust in the shop and even made something. Have always had clamps in different places but decided during the move something needed to change. Had several 2×2 and 1×2 and a $12.00 dolly that made a decent rack and there is room for more clamps when needed.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Got enough clamps there, Mark…......?!

(Great look'n clamp rack!)


----------



## Festus56

> Got enough clamps there, Mark…......?!
> 
> (Great look n clamp rack!)
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Thanks, Never can have to many clamps. This was one of my cribbage boards glue up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Are you getting your kicks….
on Route 66?

Don't worry about the beer count.
Any beers from the same production run/batch….
Only counts as ONE beer!!!


----------



## bandit571

Was always taught only two beers count….the first one …..and the last one you can remember…..

Note from Foxworthy…..when the cops pull you over…......don't offer the State Trooper a cold beer….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, when towing the boat down the highway…..do NOT let others waterski from it. Hard to keep an eye out, if you drop one of them….

Here in Ohio, they issue a special orange license plate to drivers with a DUI record…...passed one the other day…attached to a John Deere riding lawnmower…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

> ...
> 
> Here in Ohio, they issue a special orange license plate to drivers with a DUI record…...passed one the other day…attached to a John Deere riding lawnmower…..
> 
> - bandit571


Is that Ohio's version of a Scarlet Letter…....?!


----------



## bandit571

yep….

Couldn't sleep, too dang hot in the house….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, rise and shine! Get up and enjoy this fine Friday the 13th!!

The Game is a-foot, Watson! An entire village has a sale! A old tool sale right off the bat this morning….yard sale season is in full swing around here…...I best get going, lest Candy beats me to the Rusty & Krusty stuff….


----------



## CFrye

I'm at work, Bandit. The rust is safe from me, for now…


----------



## bandit571

The Boss was cleaning out a cabinet…....found my old Stanley Handyman 8" trysquare. No.501, with the RED metal "handle". May have to go digging through a few other spots, to see what else is stashed away…..


----------



## Gene01

The orange DUI plates on a riding mower….now, that's funny.

This guy may have been over the limit, too.


----------



## CFrye

^^^Um…
Bill, are you and June Bug home?
William, house is looking good!
Mark, is that a Harbor Freight dolly at the base of your excellent clamp rack? I got one for the same purpose! I've got plans (kinda) in a magazine we got in Mississippi at the Jamboree. It's similar to Stumpy's version seen here





View on YouTube

Day, Day, y'all!


----------



## CFrye

Oh, yeah. It is my 3 year LumberJock anniversary! WooHoo! Although I am anal enough to go back and find out my first day on the Stumpy thread, I'll spare y'all that…for now.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people,

....


----------



## MadJester

> BTW, DeWalt is made by Black & Decker, Ridgid is by TTI, a cancer that has consumed many formerly great brands and some ok homeowner brands too. Milwaukee suffered the most from once really good, heavy duty tools to another also ran in comparison tests.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thanks… 



> Just different paint jobs in the same Chinese Factory !!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


That about sums it up best…..

Ok…I don't want to be a pest about it, but I have posted a few more hand planes….the link is always the same (better than overloading all of you with multiple listings….).....so bear with me please…I got some of the Baileys listed last night, only a few, more to follow tonight….if I can get any actual work done today…yesterday was rough…..Took mom to an appointment to get some skin cancer removed (they got it all) and received a call that my Pop had fallen down while walking to the store…because he's stubborn and confused, couldn't wait for me to get done with mom…..he's fine, but they took him to the ER just to check him over….it's starting to get to the point that I don't have enough clones of me running around…..

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Been a busy morning, already!

Well, another hot one on tap for today-about 25 degrees above normal again. If Bandit or Bill could send our rain back, we'd appreciate it…..!

Got more Adirondack furniture to refinish this afternoon. Will complete the last two chairs, and start on the two side tables. Will finish the tables tomorrow morning.

Am off to my shift at the used bookstore-later, gators!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I think we are getting your rain here Dean. Only going to be in the 50's today, had rain all night.

Yes Candy that is a HF dolly. Works good. Have it loaded heavy and it rolls easy.

Going shopping, seems like Jamie thinks we should have a washer and dryer at this house now. Something about clean clothes, towells and bedding etc.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt was a meh…maybe…









Three cordless drills









The two 18V drill have three batteries, the 14.4v SKIL just one, this is what the box said…









All for….$5
Also in the stash today…









The longest of these is 28" by 5".......paid $8 for the three of them. Wished I had about $100, would have spend almost all of it on the toys at that sale….instead, just $11…..had this included..









Haven't found any markings on it, but not too bad a spokeshave? I can give my other one a break….

Axes, hatchets, HUGE vise for a wooden bench, small bandsaw, hammers, HUGE mitrebox and saw ( the thre I have were about the same size)couple handplanes I already had….

I only shopped at 2 places today…...there are 8 sales scheduled for tomorrow….


----------



## bandit571

Got errands to run in a bit….box to mail, son to drop off at his job, GrandBRATS to pick up….

Pups have mauled one of the little kittens, broke his back leg…..not sure which one did it, BOTH got their rearends smacked…hard. Will not tolerate such stuff…

Two of those big saws are Disstons, not sure about the Warranted Eagle…yet. Might be an Atkins made Warranted Pheonix?????


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are around 95% moved out the house, and about 2% moved out of the shop. Gonna be a busy weekend moving machinery, wood, and the rest of the shop items. I might have a few tools that I'll sell, like one of my three tablesaws, for instance.

Andy-Happy belated birthday. Sam Elliott told me to send his best wishes too.

BillM-Congrats on the new puppy! I'm guessing you're on the road to pick up June Bug now.

Matt-You've been a busy bee lately, with hockey, the new Tip N Tell machine, working on the stake bed truck, writing poetry.

Bandit-Nice box with the brass jewelry on the corners. Nice finds on this miter saws too.


----------



## GaryC

Ya gotta check this out

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/cto/5580257862.html


----------



## CFrye

Melissa keeps telling you to get a new truck, Gary!...


----------



## Mean_Dean

Quite a sales pitch that guy has!

I guess no girlie-men need respond!


----------



## GaryC

Candy.. I ain't buyin no new truck…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got home about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Making herself at home.


----------



## Doe

Dean, does the suit business work for the ladies? if yes, how can you tell if the bottom matches the top to qualify as a suit? Or do you just stop looking past the top (somewhat expected if it's a gents game)?

Since I'm being rude, doesn't French Lick Indiana sound a bit naughty?

Mark, great cribbage boards! And a belated congrats for the Editor's Choice. I envy you and your clamps - I wish I had half as many.

I think the DUI plates are great idea. An orange DUI tattoo on the forehead woud be better, but that'll never happen.

Has anyone noticed that the old Stumpy logo looks like Prince? If we ask real nice, do you think he'd sing Purple Grain for us?

Happy anniversary Candy!

Bandit, your rust hunts are legendary. Is there a magical vortex that sucks tools to your neighborhood?

Sorry, I'm quite giddy today. It's been a long and ugly week. Worst of all, I had to drive in today, partly because something I had to start before going to work wasn't ready when I had to leave. Apparently the 401 is the busiest highway in North America and people like to start going well before 6 AM. 45 minutes to get in (not bad), almost twice as long to get home - with idiots flying by both ways.

I'm hoping for a suit or a couple of ties tonight because I'm borrowing against tonight's Jeopardy.


----------



## gfadvm

Gary, Real men don't drive Toyotas. Real men drive diesel duallies with steel flatbeds.

Bill, She looks like a keeper. Do the boys like her?


----------



## bandit571

Back home…finally….Enjoying the first of the Black Butte Porter by Deschutes Brewery….I think I've earned today…

Might go back tomorrow morning, and see what is left….

I think there was one fellow on my way home that MIGHT have been either lost ( thinking St.Rt. 235 was I-75) or showing off to his girlfriend. Normal speed limit is…60 mph…..dummy thought he was supposed to be doing 80mph, and having a cold one on the way? You just can't fix stupid…

Got a few things to clean them saws up. Will try to save the etches…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely Andy. They've been trying to play with her, but she's not interested right now. She did give them kisses and laid in their laps on the lawn. She's a little to a lot overweight. I thought she looked overweight in pictures and asked. They said she was not overweight. Um…


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Gary, Real men don t drive Toyotas. Real men drive diesel duallies with steel flatbeds.
> 
> ...
> 
> - gfadvm


Andy, my mom didn't drive no Toyota trucks either, she drove 2 1/2-ton trucks for the U.S. Army, up and down the West Coast, during WWII.


----------



## GaryC

Hey.. it ain't me sellin' the thing. Neither of my trucks are Toyota's


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Dean, does the suit business work for the ladies? if yes, how can you tell if the bottom matches the top to qualify as a suit? Or do you just stop looking past the top (somewhat expected if it s a gents game)?
> 
> ...
> 
> I m hoping for a suit or a couple of ties tonight because I m borrowing against tonight s Jeopardy.
> 
> - Doe


Well, Doe, that's a very good question. In my opinion, a suit is a suit, whether it's worn by a man or a woman. This an oversight on my part, and shouldn't have happened.

So, from tonight on, *anyone* wearing a suit gets us all 2 drinks. But, in my defense (if I have one…...) the vast majority of ladies on Jeopardy! wear sweaters or blouses, not business suits. So if any of the ladies is wearing a bona fide suit, it counts.

As far as if it's an actual suit (meaning the jacket and trousers are the same fabric and color) I can go only by what I see. The podium blocks the view of the trousers, so when I see a suit jacket/dress shirt/neck tie combo, I call it a suit.

So, if you haven't fallen asleep reading this, that's the state of the Jeopardy! Drinking Game at this time!

Thanks for playing along with us! It's always more fun when more people get involved!


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I can PM Kim's cell # to you so she can explain her favorite weight loss program for overweight dogs: The Green Bean Diet. Sounds cruel but Kim swears by it!


----------



## DonBroussard

Dean-Even the men on Jeopardy could be wearing a kilt, or shorts, or whatever behind the podium and we'd never know.

BillM-Nice looking pooch there


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy. We use green beans and canned pumpkin without sugar to make them feel more full with eating less dog food. We've had a few foster dogs that were overweight and did pretty good getting them thinner. I would like to know about the training video you mentioned the other day though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, I wasn't there long enough to get my kicks, but I did get an outside tour of the IL state prison in town. The friend I stayed with works there and lives 3 blocks from the prison. He walks to work and is raising 7 children right next to the prison.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Type "Training Positive" on You Tube and all of his vids should come up. He looks strange but his method has worked for Betty Lou and a bunch of my friend's dogs. She learned all her basic obedience without a leash! Let me know what you think


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I need a 1993 Toyota truck. Definitely more manly than my great big diesel.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Just came across a new radio station here in Portland that's playing 25,000 songs in a row without commercial interruption!

Now how about that?!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on 3 years Candy. It seems I have been here a few weeks longer than that. Amazing. I remember my one year like it was yesterday.


----------



## Mean_Dean

A nice way to end a pretty good week!

1 Tie, 0 suits on Jeopardy!, so everybody gets 1 drink tonight!

Cheers!

(And yes, Doe, I checked-and neither of the ladies had anything close to a suit!)


----------



## Mean_Dean

Forgot to say this, until Bill's post above reminded me:

Happy 3-year anniversary, Candy!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Truck is packed and ready to leave for Ohio in the morning, I'm too excited to sleep…..


----------



## bandit571

Hope you are leaving the rain behind…..

Birthday is this Sunday…was told the Rust Hunt was my presents.

As for Lumberjocks…..I think I'm coming up on year #6….this summer?


----------



## bandit571

1 hour of sleep last night is starting to catch up to me…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bill it looks like the pup found a new happy place. Glad you found one.

Congrats Candy. I was lurking here when you joined. I remember you asking about a dangerous hole cutter that broke.

Here is a picture for Matt. This is my old dually one ton. 1976 F 350 with 360,000 miles. It has a dump bed also and full stake sides.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Enjoying my beverage tonight, a little Appleton Estate Rare Blend 12yo rum!


----------



## DIYaholic

I am watching JEOPARDY! on DVR, SEVERAL times….
I need more than just one cold one!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Randy, good to see you here on the Night Shift!

(Now don't go wear'n out your DVR….....!)


----------



## Festus56

That Randy guy thinks alot like we do !!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well it's a party now! Mark and Randy here on the Night Shift!


----------



## DIYaholic

BTW: It is ok to "FastForward" JEOPARDY!, on the DVR….
When you need to do a SHOT!!!
Jus' sayin'....


----------



## Festus56

> BTW: It is ok to "FastForward" JEOPARDY!, on the DVR….
> When you need to do a SHOT!!!
> Jus sayin ….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Or just freeze it at the right time Randy


----------



## Mean_Dean

Been sitting out on the back deck, but the skeeters are starting to bite…....!

So I think I'll move in here, and relax in my comfy Morris chair!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well guys, I'm gonna call it a night. Got a busy day tomorrow!

Great hanging out here with you guys here on the Night Shift! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Festus56

Time for us to call it a night too. Good Night Dean.


----------



## MustacheMike

Good Morning! 5:30 am and a rain snow mix outside. Ya got ta love Michigan weather!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', fresh fruit for breakfast, 1 cup coffee down, to-go cup filled…..

COME ON WOMAN, GIT YER BUTT OUT OF BED, WE GOTTA GO!!!


----------



## mojapitt

27° this morning. Snowed off and on yesterday.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Getting a slow start - still chilling in bed with Lily. There's a slow rain, but still looking to go get lumber from my garden boxes later on. Was able to get the shed roof on and secure last night. Have to finish it up today.

Mark, I need to borrow your truck for a few days


----------



## Gene01

Amazon came through. Spray wand delivered yesterday afternoon. Get to spend the day huntin' and killin'. Unfortunately, no butchering and eating will follow.

Visited our friend who had a stroke and is in a long term care facility. Seems to pretty much have it together. He swears that regardless of any AMA proclamations, he going home Tuesday. He lives alone but his nephew will be there for a few days. He's almost 90 Y.O. I hope he can come home and enjoy the rest of his life.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I need to do the same thing but it rained here this am so it will wait  I really need to get all of our weeds taken care of - they are well on their way to taking back over


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning has sprung…. again….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning and I'm back to work. Seems I will spend a good part of the day in the firehouse attic. No Randy, not hiding from customers.

Marty, did I miss what you're doing today?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps.

The rain held off and I got a lot done yesterday. I'll post pics when I finish up today.

Mark….. Looks like an oldy, but a goody. You have me by 2 years, as mine is a 78.

Watched Dirty Harry in Magnum Force last night and couldn't help thinking that society used to cheer when the cops shot a bad guy, and now it cheers when a bad guy shoots a cop :^(

It's a gorgeous day out there in Mainiac land this morning and the cats are in the window worbling at the birds on the feeder.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's really bad if you hide from customers


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone remembers the low-speed chase I followed about 3 weeks ago?










Well here is the rest of the story. Seems the guy was in contention for a Darwin award. He was reported for driving recklessly in Sturgis (drove through flower beds at McDonalds). First copy in pursuit. The guy knew that he would be arrested since he was drunk and had no drivers license (lost from previous DUI). He decided he wanted to get his vehicle home before he was arrested. So he got on interstate to go to Whitewood. 2 more patrolmen join in. He's not overly concerned at this point, smoking and flicking the ashes out the window. He takes the Whitewood exit (6 miles from Sturgis) another policeman joins in. He turns towards Whitewood. Police were prepared and put a spike strip down before the first intersection. He saw the strip and jumped the curb and drove down the sidewalk to miss it (it was an SUV). A couple blocks later he pulled into his driveway where he was abruptly drug from the vehicle, thrown to the ground and arrested at gun point. They did impound the vehicle.


----------



## DIYaholic

> If anyone remembers the low-speed chase I followed about 3 weeks ago?
> 
> .... A couple blocks later he pulled into his driveway where he was abruptly drug from the vehicle, thrown to the ground and arrested at gunpoint. They did impound the vehicle.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, he got home "safe"....
got the car home….
PLUS he showed the neighbors how "special" he really is!!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Morning, All!

Well, a little break from the heat today-temps almost back down to normal! Speaking of our record-breaking summer so far, we've had 14 days above 80 degrees this year-our normal first day of 80 is May 10….......

Lots to do today-got some housework and laundry this morning, then a trip to the grocery store, then some shop time to work on the M&M dispensers, then refinish the two side tables, then put laundry away while watching some of The Players golf tournament.

Then I have a staff appreciation pizza thing at 7:30 tonight, so I won't be here for Saturday Night Open Bar. I'll open the bar at 6:00pm PDT like usual, and expect you guys to have lots of fun!

Well, this housework ain't gonna do itself-later, gators!


----------



## Mean_Dean

Almost forgot to post this heart-warming story:

Hero dog saves 7-year-old girl from rattlesnake


----------



## rhybeka

picked up the lumber for my garden bed… it's only about 50 degrees and seriously windy out. not extremely convincing to be outside. Not that I'll be planting anything in it - there's a freeze warning tonight but back up to the 80's by next weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Calling it done for the new stake sides and roller cover…


----------



## DIYaholic

Matt,
It is to clean….


----------



## rhybeka

sweet Matt!

studying the garden bed sketchup leg design and I'm wondering if this is more complex than I gave it credit for…that or I'm not looking at it properly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice work Matt.
I'm done hiding in the attic. That sucked.


----------



## bandit571

Went back to that one sale this morning, and spent $15 of my Birthday money..









Saw was included, too. Branded as a Stanley Mitrebox









Great, one MORE thing to rehab….

Of course, Marty brought all that rain along with him today…..just plain nasty out there..


----------



## ssnvet

78 deg and blue skies up this way… my youngest daughter went to the beach with her grandmother.

Dump run is done… and when I stopped by my buddies, he hooked me up with an old Jet hinged head metal cutting band saw. I told him that if I can get it running true so it doesn't throw the blade (common problem with these old saws) that I'd give him $50 for it.

Relaxing with a cold one before I tackle the lawn… uh… weeds that is.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have been UNsuccessful in my….
Hiding from customers campaign….
They keep finding me!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Randy to aisle 10… aisle 8 and aisle 16

Got the ride on mower started… only to find the tire flat… valve stem is cracked in two places… I'm attempting to seal it up with rubber cement but don't think it's going to work.

Chicken on the grill with pasta… and cold ones!


----------



## GaryC

Look at this beauty. Stabilized maple burl. He's doing some really nice stuff… My son that is


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the anniversary wishes, all!
Great looking trucks, Mark & Matt! 
Great finds, Bandit! Looking forward to seeing them all spiffed up. 
Monte, Um. 
Gary, he's doing beautiful work (took me a few seconds to determine those were some kind of waterfowl on the band, and not flying monkeys). Did he do the stabilizing himself?
Beka, sounds like you're making good progress on the shed. 
Hiya, Doe!
William, house is looking good (did I say that already?)!
Andy, glad you had a good visit with your sis. I looked at a couple of those dog training videos. They make sense. The comments after them, not so much


----------



## Mean_Dean

Interesting Scott Phillips episode today.

Really enjoyed the segment on the Furniture Bank of Central Ohio! Wish we had something like that here in Portland. Sounds like a good cause-I'd go help out!


----------



## GaryC

Candy. yes…. he is stabilizing the wood himself. Quite a process


----------



## bandit571

Dean: Working my way through a sixer of Black Butte Porter…....2 gone, four to go…..ice cold ones, too…

Candy: Those three saws I got yesterday? They have a few surprizes in them, as well…

Found out some Simple Green Concentrate and the scratchy pad does clean saw plates…IF you let the SG soak on there awhile. Then follow up with more SG and Steel Wool. Wiped them down each time with paper towels..


----------



## rhybeka

hey all 

I could use some input on these cuts I need to make. It appears I've got four of the same cuts on one leg, and four similar (yet different) cuts on the other four legs. I'm using treated lumber (just fyi), and I'm debating on if my best option is to clear my table saw off and use it, or if there would be some other way I'm not thinking of? I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to chisel at some point. Hm.


----------



## GaryC

Router


----------



## Mean_Dean

Becky, I agree with Gary-a plunge router, then clean up with a chisel.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Well, looks like Bandit's got a head start on us!

Welcome to Saturday Night Open Bar!

The Bar is open!!

Since I won't be here to celebrate with you guys (I have that staff pizza thing), your orders are like Wang Chung sang: Everyone have fun tonight! When I check tonight's posts, I expect to see lots of chatter, and everyone having fun!

Mark will close the bar tonight!

Cheers!


----------



## gfadvm

Mark and Matt, NICE trucks. And manly!

Ella's 9th birthday party was a big success again with big attendance as usual. And the predicted rain didn't happen so another good day.

Kim has talked me into going to Bishop (Ca) Mule Days so barring health setbacks, it looks like I'm going. Not looking forward to the travel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When's that Andy. I need to figure when we can come visit.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, May 24-29 I think. You may want to rethink the trip as I can't do as much as I could last year so may not be worth the drive.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… Looks like router work to me. Clamp on boards to use as fences and ride them with the router base to get straight cuts. Sneak up on the line and if you can't control the router adequately finish imp with a chisel.


----------



## KTMM

Popping in again. I spent my week off cleaning and resealing the camper roof and taking care of honey do's. I replaced bottoms in 4 drawers. Been at work the past three nights, this will make the last shift till Wednesday.

The upon further inspection the roof needs to be replaced on the camper. I'm debating on gutting the whole thing afterwards. Of course with the heat coming it will likely wait until the fall. Rich now I need to add a bit more sleeping space so I'm pouring through fold up bed ideas. Not pouting… Yet.


















Those are from before a good pressure washing. Pretty good shape for a 20 year old camper. With the exception of the fridge all the appliances are original and work great.


----------



## Mean_Dean

The 173rd Fighter Wing of the Oregon Air National Guard, at Kingsley Field in Klamath Falls, Oregon, is getting its swagger on!

(F-15C Eagle, #AF79-041, undated)


----------



## rhybeka

mmmmkay I'll go search youtube for the rail idea. I'm assuming I can just use a straight bit…? ...thinking I have at least a 1/2 if not at 3/4…


----------



## CFrye

Looks like that project will keep you busy for a while, Lucas. Pouting?


----------



## MadJester

> Gary, he s doing beautiful work (took me a few seconds to determine those were some kind of waterfowl on the band, and not flying monkeys). Did he do the stabilizing himself?
> - CFrye


I was betting on the flying monkeys….dang it…..

Went to a townwide yard sale today about 40 minutes from here…it was a bit slow, but the pickin's were pretty good….I won't go into all the gory details, but at one place I picked up an adze and an axe, asked how much, was told five dollars…..ok…...picked up a nice old roofing hatchet and inquired of the price on that….was told to include it in the five dollars….yeah….it was good pickin's today…..


----------



## bandit571

> mmmmkay I ll go search youtube for the rail idea. I m assuming I can just use a straight bit…? ...thinking I have at least a 1/2 if not at 3/4…
> 
> - rhybeka


Use a Forstner bit to hog the waste out. Clean up with a chisel…..K.I.S.S….....


----------



## CFrye

Those are the kind of sales we all hope to find, Sue!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, back home again, you know you're out of place when you show up at an auction at the end of a cow path and the horse and buggies out number the pickup trucks 10:1 and everybody's name is Yoder. It's is confirmed that the Amish have more money then me, the bandsaw mill sold for $9400, WOW. The only thing I brought home was the mud and horse $#!+ on the side of my truck. Decided to stop at the casino on the way home and throw $90 at them just to make it a worthless day…..


----------



## Mean_Dean

Ok guys, I'm off to the pizza thing.

Have fun, and carry on!!

(I'll see about having a beer for all of you!)


----------



## CFrye

> Well, back home again, you know you re out of place when you show up at an auction at the end of a cow path and the horse and buggies out number the pickup trucks 10:1 and everybody s name is Yoder. It s is confirmed that the Amish have more money then me, the bandsaw mill sold for $9400, WOW. The only thing I brought home was the mud and horse $#!+ on the side of my truck. Decided to stop at the casino on the way home and throw $90 at them just to make it a worthless day…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's what a *lack* of a honking big truck payment will get you!


----------



## DIYaholic

Yee-Haa!!!
My Open Bar Saturday Night has begun!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice ride Matt



> Well, looks like Bandit s got a head start on us!
> 
> Welcome to Saturday Night Open Bar!
> 
> The Bar is open!!
> 
> Since I won t be here to celebrate with you guys (I have that staff pizza thing), your orders are like Wang Chung sang: Everyone have fun tonight! When I check tonight s posts, I expect to see lots of chatter, and everyone having fun!
> 
> Mark will close the bar tonight!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - Mean_Dean


Did not know I was going to be responsible for anything. Kind of like no adult supervision with Dean gone.


----------



## mojapitt

I would join ya'll, but I need to get up at 4 for shop time. So night night ya'll.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte, Monte, Monte….
Shame on you.
You should be out (up) playing….
While the wife is away!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow the furniture store from Denver is coming to get the furniture. Got a few things left to do.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Tomorrow the furniture store from Denver is coming to get the furniture. Got a few things left to do.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


OK….
Reasonable excuse….
I'll have a few for you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm really glad that it is Saturday Night Open Bar….
Between Monte & a few folks at work….
I have to have a boat load of bevies for other peeps.
Hope I have enough in the fridge, for all those….
& still have some left for me!!!


----------



## Festus56

We are helping you Randy, save some for yourself. We will pick up some of the extra.


----------



## Festus56

Any beer left Randy? We have a few extra here. Thought maybe since your Mets lost we would help.


----------



## DIYaholic

I have one left.
It will stay left….
I need sleep.
I've much procrastinating, to do tomorrow!

Yeah, my Mets lost….
Tomorrow will be better!!!

Think I'll call it a day….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Festus56

Ok G'nite Randy, we are going to stay awhile yet.


----------



## Mean_Dean

Hey, guys!

Just got home from the pizza thing. Wasn't too bad-actually had two whole beers!

Was chatting with a lady, whom I've gotten acquainted with. Probably won't go anywhere, so don't get your hopes up!

Anyway, I see Mark has forgotten to close the bar. And as I have a busy morning, I guess I'll close down the Night Shift.

Good night, everyone!

The Bar is closed.


----------



## mudflap4869

Waking up at 01:30 on Sunday morning sucks. Ove 200 channels and not a damned thing to watch. Nubbers to drunk to talk sense to, or all in the bed where I should be. (not my bed, theirs) Well at leaste I have my Kindle and WWII to entertain me. Only about the 4th time reading the same set of novels, but WEB Griffin is a good writer.


----------



## Mean_Dean

> Waking up at 01:30 on Sunday morning sucks. Ove 200 channels and not a damned thing to watch. Nubbers to drunk to talk sense to, or all in the bed where I should be. (not my bed, theirs) Well at leaste I have my Kindle and WWII to entertain me. Only about the 4th time reading the same set of novels, but WEB Griffin is a good writer.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Yo, homes, who you talk'n to?!

I've had my 2 beers, (Coors lite….), over 5 hours, so not that drunk!

If you want to discuss WWII, well, good Lord, where have you been?! I'd love to talk with you!

In addition to everything you see from me here on the Nubbers forum, I am a United States Navy historian.

I grew up the son of Gun Captain, Left Gun, Turret 3, United States Navy heavy cruiser, USS Chicago CA 29.

You want to chat? Let's have at it!!


----------



## Mean_Dean

I don't know your background, but Dad never really wanted to talk about his wartime service. I tried many times to draw him out, but never succeeded. Maybe because my approach wasn't good enough, or he'd just had enough during his time as a combat veteran, and didn't want to relive it.

He never let me know either way. Dad was very tight-lipped, as you never met him.

So I've been left to learn things for myself. After his death, I decided that his silence wasn't good enough. So I decided to learn it for myself. And, as such, I have thrown myself into research. I've discovered all kinds of exciting things, that I'm sure no one here has any interest in, so I've not mentioned them, unless it's just so exciting that I can't help myself!

People here have been very patient with me, which I appreciate!


----------



## Mean_Dean

But, I have so many questions…......

I have a basic understanding of how a large-caliber naval rifle operates, but I'd like to know what it was like, at your station, at General Quarters. Were you scared? Were you angry? Were you just doing your job?

When Chicago obliterated a Japanese Special Naval Infantry squad, who incinerated a U.S. Marine tank, on the bombardment line, at Guadalcanal, how did you feel about that? What was the mood of the crew?

What was it like on 30 January 1943, when you stepped off the stern, as Chicago sank at Rennell Island? Were you worred that you might not survive? Were you worried about getting your men off safely? You wrote in your After Action Report, that you'd serve with Captain Ralph Otis Davis again any day. How did you like him compared to Captain Howard D. Bode?


----------



## Mean_Dean

When all hell broke loose at Savo Island, and Chicago was fighting for her life, what was it like at your station, pounding away at the enemy, two salvos per minute?

You lit up one ship (IJN heavy cruiser, Aoba) with large-caliber rifle fire, did you even know what was going on?

Did you know that IJN tin cans were so close that your 5"/25 gunners reported to the gun boss that their projectiles were cutting through them without even arming, they were so close? That had to be pretty hairy…......


----------



## Mean_Dean

I've seen photos of large-caliber rifle gun rooms of U.S. Navy heavy cruisers. And good lord, they couldn't have put you guys in more cramped quarters! That must have been some fun, standing there, in the tropical heat, no A/C, stripped to the waist, sweating like pigs!

You told me, the last time we ever spoke, that you could still operate your large-caliber rifle in your sleep. Well, I've studied the Youtube videos, to see what you were talking about.

So, let's see if I've got this right:

The projectile comes up from the magazine, on the elevator, and stops on the spanning tray. Then the rammer operator flattens out the spanning tray, so that the projectile has a flat path to the breech. Then the rammer rams the projectile into the breech at 14 ft/sec, so that its rotating band engages the rifling. Once the projectile is hanging in the breech by its rotating band, you pull down a bag of cordite from the powder car. The rammer rams the bag up to the base of the projectile at 2 ft/sec. Then you pull down one more bag of cordite onto the spanning tray, and the rammer rams it into place at 2 ft/sec. You then place a tinfoil square between the bags of cordite, so that the first bag ignites the second bag. Meanwhile, the primer man sets the primer into the breech block, a 30-06 rifle shell.

Once all of this is complete, you call for the spanning tray to fold up, away from the breech. Then for the breech block to close, spinning a quarter turn. You then check to ensure that the primer is set, and that the breech block is secured. You then flip the "Ready" switch to the "Up" position, to let the turret officer know that your rifle is ready to fire.

Have I got all this correct? You never let me know, so I just have to go from historical records, and photos. Bet you never guessed I would be such a dogged researcher, did you?!


----------



## Mean_Dean

And another thing: When Chicago was laid up at Mare Island, for her damage at Savo Island, from 20 October 1942 to 20 December 1942, you told me you went up to Salem to visit Grandma and Grandpa. And that your train back to Mare Island was 30 minutes late.

That because you were late, because the train was behind schedule, you were summoned to Commander's Mast. He then referring you to Captain's Mast.

You went before Captain Ralph Otis Davis, newly appointed commanding officer, USS Chicago. As a Gunners Mate First Class, your demerit earned you red chevrons, instead of gold. And yet, in your After-Action report, you stated you'd serve with Captain Davis, anytime, anywhere. Pretty generous, for a Captain's Mast, for which you had no control over….....


----------



## Mean_Dean

And while I haven't been to Savo Island, Guadalcanal, Espiritu Santo, Suva Bay, Sydney Harbor, Brisbane, the bombardment line at the Solomon Islands in general, or Mare Island, I have been to Pearl Harbor, and the Navy anchorage at Lahaina, Maui.

And so when Chicago sailed down Battleship Row, 12 December 1941, returning from her sweep off of Wake Island, I have motored up the same waters. It took some doing on my part. And some expense…..

But I've set foot on USS Arizona BB 39 Memorial, and USS Missouri BB 63 Memorial. The Alpha and Omega of the War in the Pacific. You and I were in the same place, albeit separated by almost 60 years.

Pearl Harbor is smaller than I thought it was. Than it looks in pre-war photos. Still it was nice being in the same place as you, even if it was six decades difference.

I then sailed to the United States Navy anchorage at Lahaina, Maui, where USS Chicago CA 29 was home-ported in late 1941. Quite a view you guys had, even if you didn't appreciate it!

Oh yes, you've got photos of Dorothy Lemore, on Waikiki Beach. You can barely see her-you never mentioned you were such a paparzzi!

I spent the entire day at Pearl. I spent over 3 hours on USS Missouri BB 63, even though I've seen her before. Turret 1 is open for inspection now, and Left Gun house is open for viewing! I felt like I was in your workspace, even though I was in a 16" gun house, instead of your 8" gun house.

I got the trivia question right, as asked by the tour guide:

All Iowa-class United States Navy battleships are: 888 feet long, and 108 feet at the beam, and fit into the locks of the Panama Canal, at 1000 feet long, and 110 feet wide. Yeah for me, right?! Didn't win anything…. So much for sticking my nose in all those history books…......

Still, it was a hell of a day. Got to see 2 AT-6 Texans flying over Ford Island, during the filming of the movie, Pearl Harbor. They set off a couple of smoke bombs. Looked much more dramatic in the movie…..

Speaking of Ford Island, I got over there, after the tour, and wandered around the island. Probably get shot these days….

Anyway, I walked up, and checked out the bachelor officer's quarters. Very nice little bungalows! With a nice view of the harbor. Went over to see USS Utah BB 31. She just kind of sits there in the mud, barely noticed. Still, she's a war grave, and I saluted her. Maybe I should have gone through OCS after all…..

Grades weren't good enough for Annapolis, but who in the 6th grade plans that far ahead…?

I don't know. Maybe the son of a GM1 should have been an officer. But I got talked out of it, on my recruiting sail on USS Hoel DDG 13. The enlisted guys set me straight-best day of high school I ever missed. But I never mentioned that while you were alive. Probably should have….....


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers and Dean!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Back ta searchin' for a mill this mornin'. Perhaps a corn mill would be of more use…..


----------



## mojapitt

These say self drilling. But I can't figure out how to make them do it themselves?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning!

@Marty you would be correct…though my SO is also trying to tap into that goldmine by having them buy Stampin' Up product.
@Bandit good idea - have to be careful on the depth either way. I loaned out my forstner bit set though. I have one in the garage - I want to say it's the 1 1/4? not sure. With the rain this morning, the other pieces that were still in my truck got wet again. bleh. appears the sun is coming out so hopefully things will dry out.

Better go let the pups back in. Lily earned herself a bath last night by rolling in something. Hopefully she hasn't repeated the process.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean,
Thanks for the history….



> These say self drilling. But I can't figure out how to make them do it themselves?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ya need a well motivated, non-manual driver!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Opps…. Where are my manners….

Morning Nubberoonies & Nubbettes!!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday, Bandit!!


----------



## rhybeka

I have kind of a dumb question. I blame watching Tiny House on HGTV. Doing a metal roof on my shed looks like it would be easier than laying an asphalt shingle roof… cost wise I would have to see if one is more than the other since I really don't know. any reasons for or against changing to a metal roof?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Monte, if those were self drilling you wouldn't have to figure it out. Those are defective, take them back.

Beka, a good metal roof will last longer. If you've never done roofing, metal is much easier and it will go faster.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, if you're doin' it yourself, metal cost more then shingle. If you're having it done, the labor is much cheaper on a metal roof cuz it is quicker…..


----------



## bandit571

Found a model number for that expensive mitrebox I bought yesterday…

Name plate was buried under a bunch of dirt and grime. Stamped into the name plate….No. 358

The saw that came with it, was made by Disston&Sons of Philada. USA expressly for this mitre box for stanley.

Have the box all torn down, clean up has begun.. The cameraooski decided the battery was too low….film @ 1100


----------



## rhybeka

Hm - thanks guys. I'd be DIY'ing it and I've never roof'd before. I need 300 sq feet by the look of it -trying to figure how much the difference is in materials.

@Bandit yours looks like the one I got from Ham last year! I need to bring parts in to de-rust since I've got some bits from Sue that need to soak as well. Excited!

Could someone turn the heat up?? I'm freezing!


----------



## MadJester

Mornin' all you Nubbers!!

It's morning….coffee being ingested….that's all I got on that subject…

Beka…I could have sworn I wire wheeled all those bits I sent you….did I send along some rusty ones too?

So I don't think I pulled a back muscle yesterday…I think I need my back cracked….(or, to say it 'professionally'...I need an adjustment…).....feels like if I could just do that, then it wouldn't hurt anymore…maybe I can find a tall friend that can pop it back into place for me with a good lift up by the arms….

I did post a few more planes last night….got that huge No. 7 with the damage listed….I won't keep flooding the page here, if you still need my link (come on now…all of you should have bookmarked my eBay page by now…because…well..my stuff is awesome…and you love me so much…LOL) just message me for the link….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, be careful! I set a box of those on my bench and left them there while I ate lunch. When I got back, all but three had screwed themselves in to the bench top. The other three were still spinning but had no purchase. 
Their wood sensors are very sensitive. Suggest storing them in a steel cabinet.
The "self tapping" metal screws are not as bad but their constant tapping will drive you batty til they are put in a plastic container.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte, be careful! I set a box of those on my bench and left them there while I ate lunch. When I got back, all but three had screwed themselves in to the bench top. The other three were still spinning but had no purchase.
> Their wood sensors are very sensitive. Suggest storing them in a steel cabinet.
> The "self tapping" metal screws are not as bad but their constant tapping will drive you batty til they are put in a plastic container.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Constant tapping! Hahahahahaha


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I happen to have a set of Forstner bits over here. Might need to sharpen one or two. The router I use right now is a plunge base, and can take either 1/4" or 1/2" shanked bits.

You could just use an up-spiral bit. Trace the outlines of the cut, down to where they need to be, depth wise. Then a few whacks with a bevel down, wide chisel to pop the waste out.

Letting the camera charge up a bit. Might load the photos up in a bit…

Sun's out, thermostat must be set too low on it…..wind chill in May?


----------



## MadJester

Ok…to make it a little easier, I changed my website link on my home page here…just click on the profile pic and you will see the link to my tools page at the top there…..easy peasy, lemon squeezy….


----------



## Gene01

Beka, DYI ing shingles is a PITA big time. 300 sq. ft is 9 bundles. They ain't light. And don't for get the tar paper and hammer stapler.
OTOH, galvanized corrugated metal roofing requires some specialized tools. A metal cutting blade for the circular saw and a proper driver for the screws as well as a good cordless drill/driver….or a looong extension cord. 
But, you'll probably never need to replace a metal roof.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: bidding on a Stanley 9-1/4 you have…...hoping I get it…


----------



## GaryC

I'm hungry. Who has lunch duty today?


----------



## bandit571

Randy does..

Ok, went to Lowes a bit ago…parts for the mitrebox. Came out and got hit in the face with…snow flurries…..B.S.!! Got to haul two GrandBRATS home after awhile…..

Randy…What are you fixing for lunch? Better hurry, otherwise Candy is next on the cook list…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I have a whole set, I just loaned them to someone at work and haven't gotten them back yet… didn't think I'd be needing them but they've been on loan for at least two months now if not three.

@Gene thanks for the input! all good things to think on since my dad has already said he doesn't do roofs so I'll most likely be up there on my own. I'll run it past the SO once I can figure out how much of it I need. I'm having a brain fart. Like seriously. 300 sq feet and the metal sheets are 3ft x 12ft. the shed roof though is salt box so I'll need so many shorter pieces for the front roof and longer pieces for the back. guess that won't matter if I know I need to cover 300 sq feet. I think my brain cells are just stuck.

@Sue uhhh they might've just rusted since I've let them sit so long  /sigh/ or I just need to look at them in better light. I need to get my tool clean up table cleaned up!

oh - and I have two of the four easy legs cleaned up so 2/8 are done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Lunch is a smorgasbord….
A variety of Hot Pockets,
washed down with (Bandit's stolen) Mountain Dew.
Come n' get 'em while they're hot & cold!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry Dean guess we forgot to turn out the lights and shut the door to the bar. Was an enjoyable Sat. night knowing we could relax and not have to move or unpack anything for awhile.

Have a couple little projects going in the shop. Jamie needed a rack for paper towels in the kitchen and a kitchen table organizer for napkins, salt and pepper etc. Fun to be making things again.

Cool and could rain again today, better go play in the shop. Have several projects from the past I need to get posted also.


----------



## bandit571

Photos of what is covering my bench at the moment..









This is about as far as I will tear down, too many small, spring-loaded parts to fly off into nowhere…









But, we do have legs..









Locking lever. Ends of the guides' rods needed wire wheeled.









Base end of one of the guides…..cleaning up will be a bear.

bearings in the guides look to be in good shape, they are even all there. 
Might slip down to the shop, have some cutting and fitting to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Gentleman from Denver is due within the hour. I have decided that even if he decides not to buy from me, this has been a great learning experience. I have improved many skills and got some good ideas for marketing.

We will see.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, around here, a 10' X3' Galvalume panel is about $27. That will cover about 3 1/2' less than a bundle of 3 tab shingles. A bundle of shingles is also about $27. 
You'd need underlayment for either. You'd also need a ridge cap system for both.
Metal roofing screws for Galvalume are about $15 for a bag of 250. 
They need to be screwed every 2' horizontally and vertically. If my math is right, you'd need 5 bags to be safe.
Not sure of the cost of roofing nails, but they're cheap.
Galvalume is lighter than steel panels and easier to cut.
JMHO, but, the longevity and relatively easier installation makes the slightly higher cost of the metal roofing is well worth it.


----------



## CFrye

> Randy does..
> 
> Ok, went to Lowes a bit ago…parts for the mitrebox. Came out and got hit in the face with…snow flurries…..B.S.!! Got to haul two GrandBRATS home after awhile…..
> 
> Randy…What are you fixing for lunch? Better hurry, otherwise Candy is next on the cook list…
> 
> - bandit571


Now what ignorant person put my name on *any* cook list!?
Got a new T-shirt advert in the mail the other day *FRYE BBQ Many have eaten…few have died*
Beka, if you use metal (I highly recommend it over shingles) get you a good pair of gloves. That's some sharp edges on those sheets!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...all good things to think on since my dad has already said he doesn t do roofs so I ll most likely be up there on my own.
> - rhybeka


You should have said something yesterday while I was in Columbus…..


----------



## bandit571

Got the mitre box part about done…









New wood deck, the bar across the top is also new. Got MOST of the grime off of this huge toy..









Next up…that biggie saw that came with this mitre box.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty hahahaha I would've but I don't even have the base dug out for this next shed let alone ready for the roof!

@Gene I think you've got me leaning that direction - I wasn't keen on roofing before but being reminded those bundles aren't light and I have to haul them up a ladder i'm not already fond of… i'm looking at $37 3×12 panels (http://www.lowes.com/pd_96189-28906-716702706873_2zabdZ1z10lsp__?productId=3047973&pl=19)but I've been looking through my shed plans to see if I can figure out how long the sides are to minimize waste (or see if I can use shorter sheets) and can't seem to locate it.

@Bandit I may need help putting mine back together - I think I took mine down a bit farther than that. Whoops!

I've got all the pieces cut for my garden bed. I hosed up two of the legs but learned from my mistakes. I'm back in to look at the design and see if I really need to cut those other four legs the fancy way or if I can cut them a simpler way.


----------



## Doe

Router question: I have a Dish Carving bit an I was wondering if I could add a bearing to it. Am I asking for trouble with this?


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, look in the yellow pages for metal building supplies, or a local Big Nickle paper. They always have ads for metal, and will cut it to suit the customer. Just have the right numbers ready when you want to order.


----------



## CFrye

> Router question: I have a Dish Carving bit an I was wondering if I could add a bearing to it. Am I asking for trouble with this?
> 
> - Doe


A bearing to go between the router and the bit? Isn't that the way they're made?


----------



## Doe

Candy, it doesn't have one: http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=30171&cat=1,33084,46168,69435,46173&ap=1


----------



## CFrye

Huh! Learned sumpin new! 
I keep forgetting to ask you, Doe, what kind of wood is in the handle of the cheese slicer you made?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd like a slice of cheese please…..


----------



## Doe

Candy, it's poplar. I like it because it's a substantial handle; most of the ones I've done are using pen blanks.

Marty, I finished the cheese for lunch. It was good. Very good.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'd like the wine , to go with that cheese…. PLEASE….


----------



## bandit571

back home from dropping off the GrandBRATS..AND…a Birthday Supper….

Beka: bring that thing over here, with all the parts, and we'll have back together in no time at all…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, the roofing panels would be about the same length as your roof rafters.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, The metal is absolutely the way to go. I have done LOTS of metal roofing and siding. I have always cut it with a regular blade in a Skilsaw (circular saw) and have used an 18 Volt cordless drill for the screws. A full face shield is a must when cutting sheet metal panels with a skil saw (also long sleeved heavy shirt or jacket) and gloves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, I don't believe you can add a bearing to that bit since it was not made with the shoulder for the bearing to go up against.


----------



## CFrye

We ate all the Gouda cheese. There's still some American in the fridge, if you want that, Marty. 
Poplar, got it! It's pretty!
OK, if there's no way to add a bearing to the bit, is it not meant to be used with a template?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Andy/Jim/et all! I was trying to do it through Lowes since it can all be financed but I'll take a look and see what I can find locally.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look on craigslist too Beka.

It can be used with a guide bushing Candy. They can be bought with bearings.


----------



## gfadvm

Beka, I buy all my sheet metal from Metal Panels Inc. MUCH cheaper than Lowes and a lot more color choices. Also more choices in lengths. Not sure if this is a nation wide franchise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka.
https://columbus.craigslist.org/grq/5547010586.html


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, enjoying a Kentucky Bourbon barrel Ale, ice cold at that. Have a few other brews to try out tonight, as well. If I can't have the Bourbon, might as well have the Ale that they aged in the barrel the bourbon came from…

Have seen some people also use metal siding panels…..3' wide by around 20" long. Where two sheets overlap, they will lay a strip of caulking down first, to seal the joint. A few screws to "stitch" two panel at the seam. They use a head head drive screw, with a rubber washer under it. Sometimes, they will predrill the 1/8" holes, about every 5' or so.


----------



## mojapitt

Everything went to Denver today,

I think we will get more orders in the future. Feeling very beat up tonight.


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats, Monte!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You sold everything to Denver. Are You feeling beat up or upbeat?


----------



## CFrye

> Everything went to Denver today,
> 
> I think we will get more orders in the future. Feeling very beat up tonight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Congratulations?


----------



## gfadvm

Way to go Monte!!!


----------



## mojapitt

They will want a couple dozen chairs and month plus other pieces. It's not something I want to do forever, but it can pay for a lot of things for a couple years.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mass production efficiencies must be taken advantage of!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does that mean Randy's moving to SD?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks
Court tomorrow
Prayers for the victim's family would be appreciated. The next few weeks will be difficult for them.

Going to try to sleep….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,



> Router question: I have a Dish Carving bit an I was wondering if I could add a bearing to it. Am I asking for trouble with this?
> 
> - Doe


Yes Doe you can add bearings to any bowl bit. I have 3 different brands and sizes and have bearings on all of them. One I ordered without a bearing and got the bearing and lock collar later. Here are some links and pictures of 2 of the ones I have. The bearings and collars are Whiteside and I have a MLCS, Eagle America and Yonico bits. I have done alot of work with all of them and they work great. Even use them with my router plane on smaller projects.

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-B16-Bearing/dp/B0012JI6YA?ie=UTF8&colid=30SJ7PW0PENA0&coliid=IRGUMYN6Y4TVU&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-LC-1-Bearing-Lock-Collar/dp/B0012JEZAE?ie=UTF8&colid=30SJ7PW0PENA0&coliid=I15WXV4MX2418P&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Monte, the new shop is at the top on the priority list now I suppose?


----------



## TedW

Have I ever mentioned how much I love walnut? Today's score….










These have been sitting on gravel all winter so they're somewhat dry and minimal checks. I'll spend the next few days cutting them into workable size pieces.


----------



## GaryC

walnut !!!!


----------



## Festus56

I like walnut too !!


----------



## CFrye

> Have I ever mentioned how much I love walnut? Today s score….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have been sitting on gravel all winter so they re somewhat dry and minimal checks. I ll spend the next few days cutting them into workable size pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Ted


Ooooo Walnut…where's the turquoise?


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: bidding on a Stanley 9-1/4 you have…...hoping I get it…
> 
> - bandit571


I hope you get it too!! 

Beka…my bad too…forgot to tell you that I don't normally treat any metal I clean with anything…usually it's out the door before it has a chance to flash rust again….and I don't like for someone to open up a box I send them and have all that odor in the box…(not to mention that in the summer, the chance of oily paper inside a hot truck/airplane/warehouse while it is being shipped isn't my idea of a good idea…

Mmmmmm…..walnut….....

Got about 20 more items listed tonight…not sure if you all would be interested or not…some hammers, nice little ice axe…..couple of calipers….stuff like that…..if you want a look see, just click on my ugly mug there to the left and follow the link there…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Walnut!

Good news on the sales Monte.
What else did I read? - ah Mark's shop photos very nice! 
Happy belated birthday to Andy and Bandit

I need to spend more time here. I miss you guys when I'm away.


----------



## Momcanfixit

But my most pressing need at this hour of the day is coffee.

Great poem by the way Matt.


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW I slept in it,s 6am already. Morning!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Sandra, can you link us to the case you are in court for?

27° last Saturday and possibly 85° next Saturday. Spring in South Dakota.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning yall.
Two nice days at work and now I get to go home for two days of rain. I'm never getting this concrete done.
Ted, somebody cut your walnut into firewood.


----------



## CFrye

One man's firewood is another man's turning blank.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ looks like my previous post didn't take. Lessee…

Morning all!

@Sandra good luck in court today. Will pray for both parties - you and the victim's family. Hopefully they will be able to begin finding peace in the process.

@Monte that's awesome!

Thanks guys! My only concern with getting it from this guy is there's other things that need to be bought like a ridge cap and some other things that I was trying to get all in one spot so I know it matches. I can at least contact him. If my math is right I'm going to need 6 3×8 sheets and 6 3×12 sheets (that's knowing the rafters on one side are 65 1/4 inches and the ones on the other side are 122 1/4 and guessing about 20 ft wide if the walls are 16 ft~ wide and the roof overhangs on both sides). ** I emailed two local places to see if they will supply a DIY'er or if they are just services/commercial dealers. Andy, I tried your company but they don't service this far east


----------



## bandit571

UMMM…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## CFrye

Ummmmzzzzz
Day, Day, y'all ZZZzzzz


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside the window….stuck me nose out the door….41 degrees out there, went back in

NEED that first Mountain Dew of the day…..need both eyes open, after all.

County sent two bus loads of Vets to Washington DC over the weekend. I qualified, but didn't care to go.

Supposed to have had "patchy frost" this morning…looked out? Nada….oh well. must have sent it over to Columbus, OH.

Miss Anna does NOT approve of going outside into wet or freezing weather to go "potty" 
Max really doesn't care.

The little kitten he mauled last week? died the other day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer Bandit. Junebug killed a duck belonging to the foster home. Sometimes it's not their fault when they get exposed to other animals and their instinct takes over.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - it's only 45 down here, Bandit. I have yet to see any frost but it isn't encouraging me to go out and work on these garden bed legs some more. I think I've figured I can cut the first depth on these 'complicated' legs with a circ saw and then chunk out the rest either by hand. I have to go to lowes to pick up another 4×4 anyway since I screwed up two of the legs already. guess I'll have a backup if I screw up the other two as well.

I took today off to try to get some things done but it's going to be busted up… see the dietician at 11:30 and my internship is at 3:30… better make the most of it - cold or not.


----------



## gfadvm

More rain  But got all the mowing/weed whacking done before it started


----------



## firefighterontheside

Circular saw is a good idea Beka. That's what I would have done for something that doesn't need furniture quality. Just set the depth for each cut. If you're in the market for a new tool, one of the plunge cutters would be great to help finish the cuts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sick of rain Andy. It's raining pretty hard as I type and will for several days. I'm never getting this concrete done.


----------



## ssnvet

> Does that mean Randy s moving to SD?
> - firefighterontheside


Monte needs mas production, not mas procrastination :^p

Singing the Monday-Monday song at the salt mine again…. I took the last four Fridays as vacation days (I could really get used to that)...  but now I'm in it for the long haul. Due to some circumstances, which I invited upon myself, I will not be taking any time off again until mid-August. It's going to be a loooooong summer.



> That s a bummer Bandit. Junebug killed a duck belonging to the foster home. Sometimes it s not their fault when they get exposed to other animals and their instinct takes over.
> - firefighterontheside


Skipper tagged along with the neighbor's two black labs and went down the road to their relatives to indulge in "chicken chasing" a couple years ago. Off course, he was the only one who got busted and my wife had to go and "retrieve" him. Fortunately, he didn't catch any. I've heard that once they sink their teeth into one, it's like crack cocaine and they'll be chicken chasers for life. For now, he's still content with his tennis ball.


----------



## mojapitt

I think this fits the conversation about dogs-chickens


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think that song would be very well received these days.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Working on ambition for today. Coffee helps.

Next 3 days are going to be warm and dry. Think we will have to get the bike out and do some riding since we do not have a real job right now. Haven't rode for 6 weeks. Usually would have several hundred by now.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that the animal rights people would say they are entitled to all the eggs and chickens they want.


----------



## ssnvet

Have you ever seen Johny Cash sing that song on the Muppet Show.... very funny…

How the times have changed…. notice the Stars and Bars hanging in the background? Or the lyrics about "stomping your head in the ground"...

Apparently, this was seen for what it was ….. humor…. and wasn't too offensive for a children's program 20 years ago. If you ran that show today, I'm sure you'd trigger a dozen protest marches and they'd be cryin' for Johnny's head on a pike pole.


----------



## mojapitt

Next want/need for the shop is a drum sander. Maybe I asked this before, but what do you think of this one?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-Open-End-Drum-Sander/G0458?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, Randy and I have that sander. I bought it broken and had to fix several parts that were easily gotten from grizzly. They even talked me thru the repair. I've had good luck sanding smaller parts. I've only sanded one long piece and it didn't turn out real well, had numerous snipes. May have been better with two people. Because it's the bed that goes up and down, you can't really have in and out support. I'm very happy with it though for what I use it for. It's a stout machine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Next want/need for the shop is a drum sander. Maybe I asked this before, but what do you think of this one?
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-1-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-Open-End-Drum-Sander/G0458?utm_campaign=zPage
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

That is just like the Performax 16-32 I had before selling it. It is a great price to but if you can wait to get this one you will be much more happier.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Drum-Sander/G1066R?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## firefighterontheside

Took junebug to the vet today. He thinks she is more springer spaniel than anything else. We think welsh springer.
Brought home Lincolns ashes. I'm going to make a little urn. I've got some Purple Heart and other exotic I think I'll use some of that.


----------



## Doe

Thanks Mark, that's what I was hoping. Just to be sure, I'll be really careful.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/james-paul-turpin-trial-1.3583896


----------



## mojapitt

If he is guilty, hang him


----------



## bandit571

Not sure…bit I don't think Canada hangs people anymore…....

Of the three backsaws I picked on friday…one appears to be a real "keeper"

Three Brass bolts, with one a H.Disston & Sons Philada. medallion. Readable etch: Couple of "boxes" overlapping each other:
There is also a stamped logo on the steel spine, "Cast Steel" and Warranted flanking more of Henry's name plate, and address. Seems to be an older saw than the one that was in the mitre box I bought….Hmmm…

STANLEY

Made expressly for

STANLEY RULE & LEVEL CO.
New Britain CONN. U.S.A
by
Henry Disston & Sons
Philadelphia U.S.A.
MITRE BOX

Awaiting word from the handsaw gurus about this one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think this fits the conversation about dogs-chickens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I looked out back yesterday and didn't see Checkers, after a few minutes, I figured I'd better go see what she found to get into. When I walked out behind the barn, I seen Checkers playing with the neighbors chicken. Well, Checkers thought she was playing, every time the chicken tried to run, Checkers would grab it by the tail feathers and flip it into the air. I guess she was just trying to help it back across the fence…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Me too. Rained all day today and rain is forecast through Friday.

4 more days of radiation and chemo and I'm finished with the first round! I feel just like the guy who jumped out of the plane with no 'chute. When asked on the way down: "how's it going?" He replied: "So far so good".


----------



## bandit571

Tried out a bottle of "Not your father Root Beer".......tastes like the Frostie of old. Appears to have a bit of a kick to it…...even Dean might like it. poured it into a mug,,,,barely a hint of a head, just some bubbles is all.

Birthday card today had some 'Twenties" in it…..went out and spent a bit of it. One 18v B&D drill/driver, plus two batteries and the charger. $36. Picked up a package of megga Mouse sanding pads as well. Been using Megga Mouse to clean saw plates. Get an entire saw done on one battery, then add another battery and clean some more. works for me….

Pups still do NOT like to ride in the van…..not sure IF it is my driving, or just riding in the van. At least Anna no longer shrieks when we go down a few hills…..but seems to want to sit in your lap…right before…..


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…too funny about the pups and your driving….sorry to hear about the poor little kitten….that sucks….

Andy….glad you're almost done with round one….hang tough dude!!

Ok…if anyone here won one of my auctions this evening, remember to message me so that I can give you the shipping discount….I don't always catch the names when I'm shipping, especially lately when I've been doing 20-35 packages going out on any given day…..and if you won, congrats…if not…hope you get it next time!


----------



## DIYaholic

Andy,
So far so good….
& getting better!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit finish those off before they get warm. After that they have a very off putting after taste.


----------



## bandit571

went back to another Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale…..Still have 5 more "Root Beers" for later this week. There are (or were) 2 ales, and three Black Butte Porters in the fridge. well stocked, even for Randy…..


----------



## bandit571

Afraid two of the batteries in that "All for $5.00" box are beyond charging any more…DOA.

Tought it might have been the charger that came with them's fault…tried my other charger that looks like that one…nada, and tried this new one I got today…..can't even get a reading on them.. may just toss them.

Still have FOUR good, chargable 18v batteries on hand, three 18v drill/drivers to go with them,and that three tool set that also uses 18v batteries. Might be all set? That 14.4 won't take a charge, either. Might throw it out, drill, battery, and charger. Win some, loose some…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I find those root beers best over ice.


----------



## bandit571

Thought about adding a scoop or two of Ice Cream…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tried that too. Meh.


----------



## ssnvet

Hockey season finale… Green vs. yellow… Yellow was short 2 skaters amd green had an extra, so I excercise my new "free agent" status (I play for the team with beer) and skated for yellow. Fun game! Yellow goalie was red hot and we won 5 to 3. Happy to finish up the winter session with a good game and felt like I finally have built up some lung capacity. Six weeks off to heal up and then summer session begins in July.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of the items that went to Denver














































Since I don't finish any of it, nothing will be posted as projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Big cabinet in am working on


----------



## DIYaholic

Dean didn't report in with an "official" JEOPARDY! report….
So I will file my report.

1 suit, 0 ties = 2 drinks.

Since Dean was/is MIA….
I'm just gonna open cold ones until I pass out!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a nice day here. Got 2 projects ready for finish and sanded my big bench and made it look better. I am going to use it in this shop for what it was made for instead of a flat storage area.










Glad to hear round one is about done Andy, hang in there you're winning.

We do the hard root beer floats once in awhile. Not bad but one is enough.



> Thanks Mark, that s what I was hoping. Just to be sure, I ll be really careful.
> 
> - Doe


Just take shallow cuts, I only do less than 1/8" at a time. I have a bit extender also which allows you to make bowls over 2" deep with a template.

We are going to help you Randy, having a cold one now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I really love the Chairs and Cabinet you are working on. Someday I would love to make something like that for my wife.


----------



## DIYaholic

> We are going to help you Randy, having a cold one now.
> 
> - Festus56


Dunt hep meeze tuze mutch….


----------



## TedW

Happy birthday Andy and Bandit.

So my first walnut bowl exploded on me. I was just askin' for it… instead of taking the time to make a jamb chuck, I tried using a 6" face plate with a towel for padding and my tail stock holding it not so firmly in place. And everything was going so well! I was doing the final touch, removing the tenon. Oh well, lesson learned. I searched everywhere and can't find the 3 missing pieces. I think they disintegrated.










Candy, maybe I can fill the missing pieces with turquoise.

Now that I have all these logs, now my chain saw doesn't want to play nice. It starts but then stops before I can get my finger on the trigger. Will look at it later and ponder what it would be like if I knew anything about chain saws.

Monte, you been busy! Those are some nice looking projects, you should post them.

Sue, got the medallion thingy. Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Second and last Bourbon Barrel Ale is almost gone…..back to the Black Butte Porter, IF Randy hasn't swiped them..

Have a spokeshave to rehab tomorrow. Saws are all done. Then I can clear off the bench, and start making a seat for that rocker…..at the speed of Randy….


----------



## KTMM

Evening to all. I have learned a ton about campers, aka stick framed, rubber coated boxes. I realize now that even though the one I have is in decent shape, it is in need of a full rehab. At this point, vacation is two weeks out…. I won't be digging in too deep into it between now and then. Afterwards though, I'm debating on selling the thing or doing a full renovation.

I need some input. I'll upload some pics of the problems. My buds on here know what I mean when I say something needs work. Is a big job like this worth it to you?


----------



## CFrye

Good looking stuff, Monte, especially the bench! Did you send a finished sample so the future buyers will know *NOT* to paint their new heirlooms? 
Ted, glue the bottom crack and call the rest "LIVE EDGE"!
Mark, I could clutter up that bench top in a hurry! How big is that vise?
What a thoughtful pup you have, Marty!
Andy, glad the end of round one is in sight! When is the evaluation?
Randy, dare I ask how the car is running?
I tweaked my back earlier doing nothing that I can point to. Ibuprofen and a hot pack are my friends.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
14 hrs in the car brought us to OKC yesterday evening. Averaged 48 mpg. 
Nashville tonight. About 10 hrs. 
Phyl wants to do some sightseeing in Nashville. Then it's on to WVA.
Time to get on the road. 
Catch you later.


----------



## CFrye

Drive safely, Gene, it's pouring here!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Pulled through our security gate this morning and chatted with the guard on duty this morning (he's a good guy - and into woodworking). He offered to sell me his small table top jointer. I asked him how much he wanted for it, and he asked me how much I'd give him for it. O.O I don't even know if it would be worth my bench space for it, tbh. I know it would only really be helpful for smaller pieces…but I don't plan on doing a huge number of furniture pieces…hopefully at some point I'll be down to doing boxes and such. Thoughts?


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others,

be good….
have fun….
stay safe all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Wow Gene. 48 mpg. You guys driving a moped?

Lucas, if I was gonna rehab a camper I'd want one that had a good roof and good appliances. Everything else I can build or fix.

Beka, as long as it makes short pieces straight it's worth having. I had a bench top unit that couldn't even do that. What kind is it. Mine was a cheap plastic deal with aluminum tables.

Monte are you selling all that furniture unfinished?


----------



## mojapitt

Everything goes to Denver unfinished.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Everything goes to Denver *unfinished*.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


& that is why there are no project posts!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't beat that.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, He'll be back for more! That all looks great. Not sure why he wanted unfinished.

Candy, Progress MRI will be 4-6 weeks after I finish this round. Very stressful not knowing if we are winning this battle. One day at a time…....


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-I'm glad you're finishing up on your first round of treatment. Do you feel like you're winning?

Monte-Good looking stuff. I agree with other comments-they'll be asking for more.

Matt-So you played for the red, green and yellow teams? You made a traffic signal!


----------



## mudflap4869

More rain. uhg


----------



## TedW

Andy, it could be when customers want unfinished is so they can slap on a finish and take all the credit.

Monte, when they ask for unfinished do they also request a few boards for testing?

I found another piece of the bowl, just 2 more pieces…. presumably.


----------



## Cricket

As usual, I am way behind.

Someone catch me up.

What have I missed?


----------



## mojapitt

Having a lumber rack built for shop out of steel. Should I go 1-1/2' or 2' between levels?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would do both


----------



## bandit571

ummmmmmm


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Almost warm already.

Nice bowl Ted, it will still hold big stuff.

Candy the bench is 9' long and the vise is an Emmert Patternmakers Vice circa 1930's. The jaws are 7" x 18" and will open 14". Can be turned and swiveled every direction. That whole setup was given to me, just had to get it out of where it was. It weighs about 900 lbs total


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Nice bowl Ted, it will still hold big stuff.
> 
> - Festus56


That made me laugh. He's right Ted.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho Nubbers….

Slogging away at the salt mine… trying to educate my boss that there is such a thing as market research and that it ties in nicely to new product development. I suspect that he's going to poo-poo the suggestion as "too hard" or "too expensive". All we ever seem to talk about at management team meetings is the menu for the summer picnic and Christmas party door prizes. Grilled Hot Dogs, Hamburgers & Chicken…. Home Depot and Walmart gift cards… next topic please.

Monte… did you sell all those items for cash? or are they going into the store on consignment?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

@Bill true point. I think I'll ask him some more questions (maker, length, etc.) so I can get a better feel for price. he said it's only about four inches wide.


----------



## bandit571

Ugly day outside, might just stay inside all day….

While replace a blind on the backdoor…..adding the two bottom brackets….drilled with "selfdriving" drywall screws. Yeah right, Second one took off across the doorway, while the phillips head driver dug into my finger, right at the first bend out from the hand…..made a mess, too. Went and got a finish nail (#7) and drove that into the steel skin of the door. Then drove the screw in, anyway, Finger is getting a bit sore…

IF I can find a place to set that HUGE mitrebox and saw ( besided ON my bench) I might get back to building a rocker, of some sort….

BTW: another good sale around here starts Thursday Morning 8am, don't even think about being late…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went to the shop this morning to build quilt racks, instead I built an urn for Lincolns ashes. I'll finish it tomorrow. I'm gonna put the bag of ashes in and glue the top on so it can't be opened.


----------



## bandit571

Test fitted one side of a rocker, today….









Used some fancy-schmanzy leg to rocker joints









Also did a rehab on that $3 spokeshave I picked over the weekend..









And, Gary: I had to tear that bandsaw down, reset the lower and upper guides, and reset the table..









Lower thrust bearing was rubbing on the frame, down there, got it aligned better, tracking is now in the middle of the wheels. Took a stone to the backedge of the blade, too. Seems to saw a lot quieter, now.

Busy day…..Having a Root Beer…..


----------



## MadJester

Bill…when we have something like that weighing on our minds, we tend to build as the heart wants….it sounds like that's just what needed to be made by you this morning…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 14 hrs in the car brought us to OKC yesterday evening. Averaged 48 mpg.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I do that backing out of the driveway…..



> Everything goes to Denver unfinished.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It may be an unfinished furniture store, customer finishes themself to save money…..



> Having a lumber rack built for shop out of steel. Should I go 1-1/2 or 2 between levels?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Your level should be at least 2 inches higher then your stack of lumber…..

Lookin' good Bill… Um, probably…..


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, glad you got the saw working better. I had that thing plugged in once for about 5 minutes. It sorta made a stop by my place on the way to your place.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stopped and bought a new beer fridge today at the blue box store, it's a small big one… or maybe it's a big small one…..


----------



## bandit571

Beginning to understand why Snoppy got wasted drinking root beers as the famous WWI Ace. had just two of them, not safe for me to drive…..5.9 % ABV…...about 11.8 proof!

I think the shop is now closed for the night. back is sore, anyway. Ran a Stanley No.7c around to surface a resawn board S4S…..got heavy after awhile…


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Don't have a feeling for whether I'm wining or not but I'm thankful that I am still able to be up and doing what I enjoy. I see people every day at the radiation center that make me thankful for what I have.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: I guess i won that little 9-1/4 block plane, after all….

Working on Root Beer #3…...Snoopy, the Famous WWI Flying Beagle, keeps buying rounds….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. That's all I got.


----------



## bandit571

Evening,Your Grace…


----------



## firefighterontheside

My Blues are not winning.
Pictures of urn tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a great day here. Probably should have went riding. Instead I sanded the rest of the bench and give it a cost of stain. Made it look like the antique it is according to Jamie. Got to cleaning the vise and ended up taking completely apart. Found out that a good cleaning made it work great.

Safe travels Gene.

Think I will visit Bandits bar since Dean or Randy haven't opened theirs


----------



## mojapitt

Update on the Elm cabinet


----------



## gfadvm

That elm is VERY pretty!


----------



## DIYaholic

I may be late opening my bar….
But it dang sure as heck is OPEN!!!

After a 10 hour work day, for me….
A mandatory break was called for….
by my vehicle, on my way home from work.
Seems the transmission wants some attention now.
I had to finish my commute home…. by foot.
My feet & legs really didn't need to walk another hour!!!

Yeah, the bar IS open!!!


----------



## Festus56

> I may be late opening my bar….
> But it dang sure as heck is OPEN!!!
> 
> After a 10 hour work day, for me….
> A mandatory break was called for….
> by my vehicle, on my way home from work.
> Seems the transmission wants some attention now.
> I had to finish my commute home…. by foot.
> My feet & legs really didn t need to walk another hour!!!
> 
> Yeah, the bar IS open!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


That sucks Randy. Hope it is a easy fix. You needed a open bar earlier for sure. But at least the Mets won !!!


----------



## bandit571

randy: You'd better be about ready to trade THAT lemon in, as all it is doing to you is "Nickle&Dime" ing you to death. Get it running well enough to make to the nearest used car lot, and trade it off…..fast.

Besides..I already drank all the brewskis…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup…. MY NY METS WON!!!

I have a feeling the vehicle fix won't be cheap….
Not the way my (bad) luck has been running!!!
'bout ready to call it quits….
'cept I can't afford the bullet!!!


----------



## MustacheMike

Super nice Monte!!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning to all wacky inhabitants of Stumpyville,

Vehicle has been trailered home.
Now to try and diagnose a problem….
Hmmm….. goes forward…. but no reverse.

Where is my coffee…. or cold one!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's sweet Monte.
That's not sweet Randy.


----------



## superdav721

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't been around but I have been very busy. FYI I will take Betty to a hospital about 2 hours away in the morning and they will remove the stomach pacer device that has been long dead. She has intense pain at the site location and wants it out. Two concerns. She is weak from weight loss and the risk of infection because her immunity is low. We shall see how it goes. She is scared to death. But the want of it out of her body is driving her to do it. That said pray I don't kill relatives tomorrow. They will be everywhere and heavily on my damn nerves. I will go the the janitor closet and fetch me a broom stick and clear the room.
Carry on ladies and gents. Ill post as soon as I can..


----------



## CFrye

Prayers for you and Betty, Dave. Please keep us updated. 
Randy, sorry you're having more car troubles. 
Another night shift is in the books. 
Time for an after work nap. Day, Day.


----------



## gfadvm

Dave, You and Betty are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, hope everything goes smoothly, pain is alleviated, no infections and a quick recovery, and oh yeah. . . non-intrusive relatives!. Randy, hope the car fix is quick, easy and cheap even though they rarely are, one can hope. I had a 95' grand prix that busted a sprag for first and reverse but it had a switch that would allow you to start in second if less torque was desired for slippery road conditions. I drove it with just 2nd - 4th gear for about three weeks before finding a good shop that wasn't too far away and wasn't too expensive. Had to be very careful about where I parked during that time.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Bad night last night with my youngest. She's so caustic and volatile that she is wearing her mother out. I'm past getting mad at her, as I believe that it is the OCD demons in her head that are pushing her buttons. She says she wants to get better and is "trying", but she refuses to talk to anybody about her issues or accept any kind of help. We're all on thin ice.

Dave… saying a prayer for Betty, for a complication free surgery, relief of pain, and no infections. You be a good boy and muster up the necessary self control. I know it's not easy, but it's important.

Monte… That elm cabinet is very attractive. I think it's one of your very best.

Oldest daughter just got her SAT scores back. She did zero test prep or study, and was dog tired the day she took the exam, yet she knocked it out of the park…. way out! Very proud of her and hoping all these years of hard work pay off.

Have a great day peeps.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope all goes as planned Dave. I know how the relative thing is.

Glad your car is home Randy.

Pretty cabinet Monte.

Good Night Candy,


----------



## Cricket

I am craving a grilled steak.

Medium rare, please…


----------



## Cricket

> Hi guys. Sorry I haven t been around but I have been very busy. FYI I will take Betty to a hospital about 2 hours away in the morning and they will remove the stomach pacer device that has been long dead. She has intense pain at the site location and wants it out. Two concerns. She is weak from weight loss and the risk of infection because her immunity is low. We shall see how it goes. She is scared to death. But the want of it out of her body is driving her to do it. That said pray I don t kill relatives tomorrow. They will be everywhere and heavily on my damn nerves. I will go the the janitor closet and fetch me a broom stick and clear the room.
> Carry on ladies and gents. Ill post as soon as I can..
> 
> - Dave


Y'all will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Festus56

> I am craving a grilled steak.
> 
> Medium rare, please…
> 
> - Cricket


You want bacon with that? Come on up I will have it ready when you arrive.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Well done, Mark!

Check please!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, feeling for you (and your wife) on the problems raising a young daughter, mine's very young but still a huge handful at times. Awesome about the other kid's SAT score, I've always thought not prepping is better, it allow true knowledge to be shown vs. that which is quickly crammed and even quicker forgotten.


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy what kind of transmission is it. Sounds like a broken belt in the tranny


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the little urn. It's about 6" wide and 5" tall. The top is some curly maple from Jeff with a little dog print made from leopard wood. Of course the sides are walnut. I bought some spray lacquer to finish it after I put ashes and mementos inside.


----------



## bandit571

Bringing bags from Wallie World just now…...was very quickly reminded about which finger NOT to carry them with….OWWWW!

Went to Lowes, and picked up a new 80" by 1/2" by 6 tooth blade for the bandsaw, by Bosch. Last one was getting a might too dull, seems the teeth on the old one was cutting into the plate on the table. Everything was reset last night, now it rubs the plate with the back of the blade…

Might get motivated, after a while, still moving at the speed of Randy…

Boss went and bought a ceiling fan for the kitchen…..guess who is supposed to install that….


----------



## bandit571

Nice looking box there, Bill.

Got the ceiling fan installed…..one of it's bolts had a tooth sticking out….another finger with a hole in it…

Changed out the switch to the backdoor light,....didn't fix the problem. Might just go and get a new outside light.

part for the Stanley 45 came today…...spur and bolt…....tiny, little critters. Now to find my son's Easy-out to get the old one out. Then I can do dados and rebates with the plane….


----------



## ssnvet

Nice box Mr. Bill…. fitting effort for man's best friend.

Stir Fry tonight…. this should be good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a Facebook friend request from a girl in Croatia with the same last name. It's been neat chatting with her. I'm trying to come up with the town where my great grandpa came from. Everything we've ever found just says Austria Croatia or Hungary. It was all part of the Austro-Hungarian Empire back then.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came today. Honey locust, elm, maple and ash.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. Dinner is consisting of a grilled turkey burger with a slice of cheese, bbq sauce and some mustard along with a side of well done seasoned waffle fries. Yes, I did cook it on my own and no my SO is not home. I somehow managed to not burn the house down. 

Nice looking box, Bill. Talking with possible long lost relatives is always neat. I made friends with a gentleman on the west coast (out Dean's way I believe?) with the same last name, quite by mistake. I went to email my mom and ended up getting him instead (wrong email address ). He was kind enough to email me back and let me know I had the wrong D Heineman, but we figured out we weren't even distantly related.

Trying to figure out how 'long' to build this ramp. I've got the rise, but the run I'm just not sure about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A handicap accessible ramp is 1:12. What's your rise?


----------



## rhybeka

7 inches but I only need it to get a lawnmower in and out of the shed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The ramp going into my shop is about 1.5 to 12 and it seems about right to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's about what I've got going into the shop for a rise. Ramp is about 44" long.


----------



## gfadvm

Nice urn Bill.

Now there is some debate as to whether I should go to Ca. Seems there is an increased risk for stroke when flying right after radiation treatment. Sounds like CYA to me.


----------



## bandit571

Little woodworking tonight, back has stiffened up, again….

New blade is on the bandsaw, seems to be doing OK. Need to square the table up to it, though.

Lunch was the $5 Lunch @ Fazoli's. Pick any two items, and a drink, and get a few breadsticks= $5 + tax

Supper might be a bowl of crockpot Veggie soup…....Not too bad a day, for a change, weather wise.









Got these two done, way too many to go….


----------



## mudflap4869

I cut all peices for a screen door and cut the dados on the shopsmith. Then I started cutting the tenons. Totaly screwed it up. Lack of talent is evident!
So I came in the house and made fetuccin alfredo by my own special rceipe. It must have been good, the BOB loaded up the leftovers and ran off to work with them. 
Then I went back to the shop and cut some parts to replace the ones I had screwed up. I promptly ruined those too. How many SHUCKY DARNS did I say? 
I aint tellin, but I am back in the house. Lowes has a screen door that wil work perfectly.
The BOB had the exploder put in the shop again. The mekinik says it is ready so I will be bankrupt again. Gonna have to have a set down with somebody.


----------



## Gene01

Howdy,
Another long day of driving. We're in Oak Hill WVA. Sightseeing tomorrow. If the fog lifts and it quits raining.
This is some fantastical beautiful country. 
The Fusion did good on these hills. MPG dropped a bit but 44 still ain't too shabby.
Nytol


----------



## bandit571

Spare parts from DLlyod, tossed together into a plane of some sort..









Mightbe a Stanley No. 5, type 17? 









Seems to do a decent enough job….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, does that Fusion have the Ecoboost engine? 44mpg in the hills sounds very impressive to me!


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene…....happy travels!

Bill, great box for your buddy…....nice sentiment….....

Super Dave - Here's to a great outcome for Betty and you…....waiting for some great news…....

Andy - glad to hear the fight in your posts….you got this for sure…..

Mark - love the cool big bench….and amazed at how quickly you got moved and back to woodworking so quick…..nice….

Mudflap - call me ignorant, what is BOB? Surely not the woman who went thru hell to get you home from Indy last year….that was truly an amazing act….....

Hey Gary - you above water? Saw the latest duck call from your son…..WOW!

Randy - cars suck. Maybe try Uber?

Marty?

Sandra….hope you get that confession you were looking for last year….I think you'll get it…...can't imagine the process…..hang in there…...and great you got the clothespin therapy to unwind…

And hey to everyone…...still hoping to hear from Bags after all the fire drama…...what a mess that is.

Been back to the strange glues again…....it's been nice….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff and others. I started out trying to do box joints, but they were terrible. Gotta work more on my jig or just make a new one.


----------



## superdav721

Ok so i get to the hotel take a shower and the short pants I brought to go outside and smoke in have no button! OMG How many toothpicks will it take to glue together a button.?


----------



## superdav721

Oh I read your wonderful comments to Betty. She smiled!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dave, give Betty a hug from me… Give yourself one too…..

Bill, The Urn is fitting, nice job…..

Another CT scan tomorrow to see how my parts are doin', guess I'd better go to bed…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, it sounds like you've been through enough, feel free to smoke sans pants.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe he can just wear a belt….


----------



## bandit571

Pants? He don't need no stinking pants…..just sit and "tuck", just don't make an "Ash" of yourself…DAMHIKT

Have a cold "root Beer" sitting in the fridge, feeling left out in the cold…..after all that work today…..I may need one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey

Struggling to keep my eyes working together. Jury trial is going well, but the process is long.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/james-paul-turpin-murder-trial-day3-1.3587177

Dave - Praying for you and Betty. Don't hit any relatives. If a fistfight breaks out, it becomes a wedding…

Monte - the elm is gorgeous.

Matt - I wish I had a magic wand. It must be very hard dealing with that stress and conflict in the house.

And Barney the wonder dog bit a child today - caught the side of his nose and drew blood. I think he's in pain and getting grumpier. Too tired to wrap my head around it but it's not good. Not good at all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn, sorry Barney. Liam has a scar on his nose where he butted heads with Liffey. Sean got a stitch on his eyebrow where he got bit by a babysitters dog. I believe they were both just accidents where the dogs happened to have their mouth open and contacted the kids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

just read that article and what struck me was that he has a daughter.


----------



## mojapitt

I will never understand how anyone can abuse children. I am in favor of capital punishment.

Night night ya'll


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nicely done Bill.

Hang in there Andy, Marty, Matt, Sandra, Dave and everyone I forgot.

Thanks Jeff, I like that bench too. The vise is my favorite part. Want to put a tail vise on the bench now with some bench dogs. Got it almost all refinished today.









Got a new toy today. A miniature router plane made in Gene's neighborhood. It is cute but going to take a bit to get tuned up right.


----------



## DIYaholic

It is officially BEER:30….
& time will be standing still….
Well, at least for a while!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good Evening All,
> 
> Nicely done Bill.
> 
> Hang in there Andy, Marty, Matt, Sandra, Dave and everyone I forgot.
> 
> Thanks Jeff, I like that bench too. The vise is my favorite part. Want to put a tail vise on the bench now with some bench dogs. Got it almost all refinished today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new toy today. A miniature router plane made in Gene s neighborhood. It is cute but going to take a bit to get tuned up right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


I love the bench and router and do not have either one also never seen a router that nice before. Where did you get it.


----------



## Festus56

Arlin it is a replica of a Stanley 271 router plane made by St. James Tool Co. in Mesa AZ. I got it on E Bay but now it says that model is out of stock.


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, BOB stands for *B*ossy *O*ld *B*road!
Bill, nice job on the urn. RIP, Lincoln.
Rest well, Sandra. Hope you and Barney feel better this morning.
Bench is looking good, Mark. I was gifted a St. James Bay mini router rough casting. Gotta get it cleaned up and turn some handles for it! It looks more like a mini 71 (like the middle one in the top row of this pic)


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

thought I'd stop past before my head starts spinning with work again. won't be too long.

@Bill I was looking at a 7 in rise with 32 in wide so hm yeah - I was guestimating 24 in out for a nice slope…then I of course realized I don't have any 2×8 on hand, just 2×6. I'll check the garage to see if I have any 2×8 there or at least enough and go forward…have to go to lowes for 4×4 anyway so it wouldn't be a big deal.

I see my boss's email folder has 10 unread emails in it…better get to it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We love Junebug. We don't love that she comes up on the bed at 5:45 to wake us up.
That would be about 3.5/12 slope. Pretty steep for walking up, but since it's so short you only have to step on it once.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…..not much game a-foot today, Watson….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Dentist this a.m., I managed to fool him again (sure I floss every … well every once and a while) as I got a gold star.

Did you guys see the incredible write up on Morris Chairs in todays top 3. Really interesting.

Well, I managed to make my older two daughters cry last night. They feel like I'm taking out my anger at the youngest on them, and are partially right. They are stressed… school, finals, caustic sister, and are taking a fair bit of that out on my wife and I as well. Add to that their stage of life (15 & 16) and thinking their adults and ready to do whatever they want without Dad's "interference", and you get trouble. Ended with tears and hugs. But something has got to change.

At least it's looking like a quiet day at work.

LT yet?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Mr. Bill…. you fellow Missourians over in Ellington made the cover article in Pallet Enterprise magazine.











We have two Baker re-saws and a single (pallet) notcher and they are all rock solid.

I didn't know until today that they actually operate a high volume saw mill… which makes sense if you want to innovate mill equipment.


----------



## bandit571

A couple stops on a slow yard sale morning….$8 and change

































Jury is still out on that $3 Makita drill….trying to get the battery to charge up.

One estate sale, and a stop at the Restore place….still doing inventory on the $2 bucket…


----------



## GaryC




----------



## CFrye

Gary, you've been spying on our shop?!


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice looking plane bandit


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, does that Fusion have the Ecoboost engine? 44mpg in the hills sounds very impressive to me!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No Ecoboost. It's a hybrid with a 4 cylinder engine. It has two modes. One is "Eco", which gives you a sluggish throttle and non Eco has a more normal response. We left in Eco for this trip. On the way back to AZ, I'll take it out of Eco to see what difference it makes.


----------



## MadJester

Mark…nice little router! I picked up a mini yesterday myself…aluminium body…does anyone think that makes it a wartime piece? Sadly, I don't see a makers mark…


----------



## MadJester

Dave…hope all goes well with Betty…If you're wearing boxers, just tell people it's your jammies…..screw them if they ask anyhow…too dang nosey!! LOL

Randy….that vehicle needs to go!!

Bill…the urn came out very nicely…I like the color contrasts…. 

Monte…nice cabinet! I wish my wood fairy would make an appearance soon….LOL


----------



## DIYaholic

Seems that my customers have found all my hiding spaces….
Could NOT hide today.
I think this weekend will be worse!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Does anyone have a link to some 3D cutting boards, like the butterfly pattern or steps or really anything like that? My scrap bin is overflowing with small 3/4×3/4 pieces. And I have a wedding that needs a gift.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got nothing AJ, but I think I'd look at Jeff's projects for one.


----------



## bandit571

Road trips today…..first one was for the yard sales, second one was I'm taken out to a birthday supper…..Stuffed..

A few surprises in that $2 estate sale bucket, today..









Along with a few strange screwdrivers, a rosewood handled putty knife, a Handyman 3/8" wide chisel A weird E-cord, and that Yankee push drill, with all of it's drill points. A very tiny, made in Germany needle nosed pliers.

And this strange contraption..









And a rosewood handled nail puller. These two tape measures were in there, as well..









All those paint brushes by Purdy. And, two 6" slip joint pliers. That 1/4 bit, a ginlet bit, and the Stanley countersink bit came from the Restore place. $3. 22 There was a chuck key along with them. drill press promtly flung it off into no-man's land.

More sales in the area the next two days…...better get rested up


----------



## mojapitt

Well, the planer we just wired in from my brother last week just fried the motor. I am in complete cranky mode right now.


----------



## bandit571

Twould appear there was a Spammer on-site today..and I missed it?

Fancy Root Beer is all gone…..all that's left is a few Black Butte Porters….may work on that. later…

have to go and look up yard sale listings…..later twerps, and Randy..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe I can go check that place out someday Matt. Not too far away.


----------



## ssnvet

Better night tonight at the loony bin… I mean my house. Hoping the drama continues to settle down.

Middle school band had Jazz Night tonight. They brought in a professional swing band to jam with the kid's band and accompany the choir. Lot's of fun.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that really sucks…. 

Matt…that sounds pretty cool about the bands playing together…


----------



## bandit571

Sue: I thank you for that refund!

That a close look at that pair of needle nosed pliers I picked today, still trying to read the name, but is it from Germany, can do a few close ups, if you want.

That one thin nosed pair of slip-joint pliers is branded as "Winchester" , still trying to read the model number…

Lots of treasures to dig through, and clean up….


----------



## mojapitt

This is how far I got before the latest break down.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, no night shift tonight?

Something weird happened today…...turned down a chance to buy 5 handsaws….didn't need them, I guess?


----------



## gfadvm

Sorry Monte, There are a couple of guys on the FF who have (and really like) the 20 inch Grizzly planers. One has the Shelix type cutters and the other has the straight blades.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here. Hoping my Blues can pull out a win. I don't have much faith
Got forms ready to pour concrete on Monday. Who's up for a lot of work for no pay.
Training tomorrow in Columbia. I think I will be cutting concrete tomorrow and will probably have a jack hammer in my hands…...and I will get very dirty.
Annnnd the blues just went down by 2….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Shouldn't be too much trouble to put a motor on that delta planer. Was there a wiring problem that caused the motor to fry?


----------



## bandit571

Bill: key to using a Jack Hammer…keep it moving, almost like a dance, otherwise..you WILL get it stuck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, have gotten it stuck before. Luckily we have lots of bits. Change bits and work at getting the first unstuck.


----------



## mojapitt

The planer belongs to my brother. It has sounded like it was laboring since we brought it up. The Elm was just too much for it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are here Bandit, just haven't been paying attention. Your house must be overfull of tools by now.

Looks good Monte. Was that the Delta that quit?

Would help Bill but you are way over there and we moved the other way.

Went riding today, 360 miles and got soaked and cold a couple times. Not much fun when it goes from 75deg. to 48 and wind and rain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a new friend named Ciara, you may too, if you are lucky.
It's the thought that counts Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah the Delta.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bill, I got a letter from her (?) also


----------



## Festus56

> Twould appear there was a Spammer on-site today..and I missed it?
> - bandit571


Looks like it got me twice. On my profile and a pm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight all. Early to rise tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just checked. She said Hi on my profile too.


----------



## DIYaholic

Just when I thought all hope was lost….
I have a new girlfriend, named Ciara.
Maybe life is turning around!!!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I have the same letter, not even going to bother to open it.

Needle-nosed pliers is a H. Boker & Co. Germany. One half is opened up to allow the other through the slot, then they pin them together.

Winchester : Nose has been thinned, one leg is bent to match your grip. Model Number: 2457--74 Even has a wire cutter.

Nail puller: OXWALL #3460-15 Hardwood handle, stained a dark redish colour.

Yankee No. 4 North Bros. MFG CO. Philada. Has two patent dates. Has 8 out of 10 drill points in the handle storage area.

That Red knobbed tool set? It does have patent numbers, and USA on it. Shelton Co. Racheting Socket Tool is stamped on the side. Box came from a Cleveland Equipment Co. called Livsey.

Gimlet bit is a #6 size…...3/8" I think. The Drill extentsion thingy is by Irwin.

Might have got my $2 worth out of that bucket?


----------



## CFrye

I would say that $2 gets you a big YOU SUCK, Bandit! I have a H Boker back saw, that the saw guys tell me is a good 'un. You turned down hand saws? Are you ill?
"74 has a wire cutter"? Do you, Sandra?
You all know that you can get that mini stuff out of your way by sending it to me, right? 
Monte, sorry to hear about the Delta. That is a pretty piece you're working on! 
Jim was in the shop making concrete forms today, too. Something in the air?
I thought I did another stupid thing and bought an incomplete tool, but I found the part I couldn't find earlier. I have a check list on the phone for things to look at so that doesn't happen. Yeah, I forget to check the list.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Stop the world, I want to get off!

TGIF!

btw - how does one sharpen drill bits? Like the kind used in a breast drill? I've been using one that could use it.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey all.

Just a drive by hello.
Still alive but been evacuated because of the fire in Fort McMurray. 
Hoping we will be allowed back in the city next month to view damage.
Also hoping to be employed…
Currently riding it out up in Fort Smith in the Northwest Territories.

Have a great Friday everyone.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka her is a video by some guy named Dave


----------



## DIYaholic

Bags,
GREAT to hear from you!!!
Glad you are well and are safe.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday song and jig is underway.

You guys get all the good spam. I got nuttin'

Hey Bags…. hope the fire doesn't set you back to badly.

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No spam on my profile either, but it sounds like this Ciara chick (or fella) really gets around!


----------



## mudflap4869

Well by golly! She read my profile and is still intrested in a seriouse relationship. The BOB just said "You go right ahead." Do you think she knows something about my new love that I don't? I fear that it might turn out to be my MIL. EGADS! I just had a shivver attack. Time to let my nerves settle down.


----------



## MadJester

Hey Bags!! So glad you are safe!!!

Feeling a bit let down that I didn't get a message from Ciara…..maybe she just doesn't know about my special skills…... bummer…...


----------



## Gene01

How'd all you guys get so lucky? She/he hasn't sent me a love missive. Cricket must've got to her/him before I got the love letter.


----------



## MadJester




----------



## MadJester

Ummmmm…....


----------



## ssnvet

I think we just had a Randy sighting…. He's one cool cat.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bags - glad to hear you escaped the flames…...hoping the bus didn't burn down and you get back to driving…..


----------



## CFrye

AJ, SPalm did a blog on a 3D cutting board.
A Bags sighting! Answered prayers!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Bags, good to meet you. I have a friend who works in Fort McMurray. He did live there but now flies in and out to work. Forget where he lives now, Ft. Sask. I think.

Nice HD cat Sue,


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks DL and Dave  I'll have to get me one of those files.

time for lunch - day is over half over thank God.


----------



## Cricket

Okay the spammer account has been locked down.

You will see blank posts where she/he/it posted because if I try to delete them all it will send the server off the deep end, so this will have to work for now.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket !


----------



## CFrye

Beka, I ordered this auger bit file from Amazon. Seems to be working well, although my skills need a whole bunch more polish!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm. One decent stop today….1 eggbeater drill, and two other "What-is-its" to clean up. Guy wanted $10 for the drill…talked it down to $5. Other two were just a dollar bill…film @ 2300hrs…


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Easy-out did get that bolt out of the 45's spur…but wallered to hole a bit. Thinking JB Weld to touch up….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Don't tell Randy…..but….it's F R I D AY !!


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bandit571

Little eggbeater from today's excursion









Maybe a Millers Falls No.5?

Strange tool from Rhode Island..









Hemmoroid Tool?








And this uknown but evil looking thingy..









Not a tool to work on brakes…unless it is Randy's fliver?

$6 total for today….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/. Hey all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, Good ta hear you're ok up there, hope you can salvage something when you get back…..

WAIT CRICKET!!! I was trying to get a phone number… Um, it's for a friend of mine…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bags, glad you're safe. I really feel for you all up there, but it's amazing that only a few died in a car crash.

Had fun at training today cutting, drilling and jack hammering concrete.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Recently they have been DNA testing remains from USS Oklahoma to try and identify them so they could be returned to family and buried. One such sailor identified is from my county and his funeral is in my hometown tomorrow. Unfortunately I have to work or I would attend. It's amazing that 75 years later he is coming home. He was an 18 year veteran of the Navy at the time. Thanks for your service and sacrifice, Herbert Hoarde.


----------



## bandit571

Bill….BTDT

Jack hammers aren't too bad…until you hit Standees, or other nasty rebar items down in there. Check out a bridge pier sometime, before they pour the concrete….

Logan County, OH had it's first fatal accident this past week. Driver swerved to the wongside of a turning truck, and head-on into oncoming traffic. Truck was going to turn LEFT, she went around the left hand side….

If your hip isn't sore from a day of sawing 'crete…...you did not cut any straight lines. Walk-behind saws will track in a curve, your hip is to straighten the curve out.

"Quickee saw"? Core Drill? 90pound Thor jack hammer ( 1" Air King hose)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Used a 2" gas core drill. Also used Stanley hydraulic 90 lb breaker and rotary hammer. 14" husqvarna cutoff saws.


----------



## bandit571

core drills, and rotary hammers work nicely with plenty of water…jack hammmers….not so nice…


----------



## bandit571

Good night, ladies…


----------



## DIYaholic

> Good night, ladies…
> 
> - bandit571


Since I ain't no lady….
Do YOU or I have to stay up all night???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday Night Date night is done. Famous Dave's BBQ. Ate way too much.

Just catching up on reading. Going to have a beer and relax.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> core drills, and rotary hammers work nicely with plenty of water…jack hammmers….not so nice…
> 
> - bandit571


Yep. Everything that's all over me is from the jack hammer in the water.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' for the rain to move out so I can go pick up some sheet goods for a honey-do project, and mowing, and weeding, and planting, think I'll go take a nap…..


----------



## bandit571

ummmmm…that is all…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers and Nubbettes,

Taking a friend and his son to the R & G club this a.m. We've been trying to pull this off for months, but he's a manager at Wally World and works insane hours.

Looks like I'm going to have to retrieve my logs from the sawyer, as his poor health has prevented him from making any progress. I suspect the Pine logs are ruined after being on the ground for 8 months. But the big Oak is up on skids in the shade and is hopefully O.K. Not very happy about this.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning, I think….

coffee, where is my coffee….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, if ya buy me a sawmill, I'd be happy to saw them for ya…..


----------



## GaryC

whut..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin'


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool and overcast day here. Being lazy so far.


----------



## CFrye

Even the wood hoarder in me thinks this may be too far gone…









Unless Gary's son will stabilize it…? PLEASE!?


----------



## CFrye

Anybody heard from Dean?


----------



## Festus56

Maybe he abandoned us for reruns of jeopardy, but this is Sat. so he might be back.


----------



## bandit571

Mortise work, bridle joint work, resaw work///been a busy morning…hiding from the Boss who is on the WARPATH

You have been warned…









Mortises are chopped, and stretchers fitted. side #1 is assembled









Laid out for the bridle joints..









A little chisel work









Run the cordless Disston #4 a bit, chisel, rasp and coping saw the waste









And set the posts in place









Laid out for the other two stretchers, resawed them out…then remembered I am supposed to be working at the speed of Randy…..Time for a cold one?


----------



## ArlinEastman

I and the Vets have been very bless the last few days.

Someone I know both here and at WoodNet.net donated $5000 so we can get our Non Profit license and will save the extra for rent and utilities and insurance after we pay for the non profit and the city helps us with a building.

I feel so blessed and with the $780 on our GoFundMe which Sue helped us start makes us feel like there is hope to have more vets and their families and Firefighters, Law Enforcement and EMT people who also have PTSD to relax and have a place to build something to.

I know it is to early but when we get all set up and in the building we will have a grand opening and invite all here.


----------



## Festus56

That's great Arlin. Good to hear all your hard work is paying off. Keep it going.


----------



## ssnvet

So my friends son decided to stay home (and play video games?). Oh well, his loss as his dad and I had a fun time. Beautiful day out there… 75 deg. and low humidity, blue skies. Trees all have a full canopy again.

Arlin… that's great news about your fund raising.

My ad-hoc repair to the ride on lawn mower tire is holding air… so I guess that means I need to go mow the weeds.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Finished six of my eight legs so I need to go to lowes for another 4×4 post. Since the rain has abated, I guess it's time to go!


----------



## diverlloyd

Great news Arlin.

So I'm laying out some inlayed dovetails for a humidor. I have it pretty much done but since I'm a bit different I'm making the center pin in the bottom section will be 1/2 the size of the others. Has anyone ever done that and how did it look? I'm thinking it will look nice and will show the thought and hand work that went into it. What do you all think?


----------



## mojapitt

New visitors today. Not a great picture, but it's antelope. Pretty rare in my neighborhood.


----------



## mojapitt

Worked on a bar remodel.




























This was in a convenience store on the way


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmmm, Donald, where's yer trousers?

Rain quits for a bit…...then starts a light sprinkle….Lousey day out there….


----------



## ssnvet

Weeds tamed and I survived the dust bowel that always results.

Major carpenter ant invasion in my barn loft lumber pile. I put down commercial grade poison and sprayed. Now I need to haul out the entire stack and vacuum up the eggs. :^(


----------



## CFrye

Drink more water, Matt. 
Hope you found the ant infestation early!


----------



## bandit571

Brother sent me a card for my birthday..









Kind of hard to read..









i'm the one on the right….heheheheh


----------



## rhybeka

LOL Happeee Birthday Bandit 

Just got home from dinner - managed to finish the ramp - still a board shy though. debating on priming/painting it to help it last a bit longer - not sure though. Time for some computer work before bed. Then I can start moving into the shed tomorrow! yay!

@Matt I second Candy's sentiment. Don't envy having to move all that wood but I hope you found it early enough!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like antelope.

Gene, I just saw that a B52 crashed in Guam on Wednesday. The plane burned up, but there were no injuries.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hammered a nail today, is that woodwork???

Seen my first snake of the year, just a little ring-neck lookin' for bugs to munch on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen a lot of snakes already this year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to find some hardware for a library ladder for the loft in the cabin so I can roll it out of the way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those prices are scary…..


----------



## GaryC

Is this true?


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's true Gary. It happens right after the honeymoon..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bags! Glad to hear you're okay. I can only imagine…


----------



## mojapitt

If I only had doors


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a home run Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy Birthday Bandit if I hadn't already said that. We have had several rain showers here today also.

Looks good Monte even without doors.


----------



## bandit571

Sue's little block plane arrived here, safe and sound. Took about 10 minutes to clean up. That makes two of them Cordovan Stanley planes in the shop. Sold a Cordovan 9-1/2 last year. Called a Type 21?

B-day was on the 15th. Brother dropped off the card at the family get together dinner the other night…..typical card style from him….


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy Friday Night!!!
Well, it is MY Friday night.
combine that with Dean's Saturday Night Open Bar….
I may have to sleep in tomorrow!!!


----------



## KTMM

Off work 24 hr turnaround. Lining out the camper. I've been studying beach carts and pier carts trying to find a happy medium.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ith tha bahr stilz opin???
I needz…. I wantz anuther kold one.


----------



## Festus56

The Bar is always open as long as you can find a drink Randy. If you run out come on over we have some.


----------



## DIYaholic

How is it that I'm the first one here???

Morning people,
Whatz ya allz ups ta???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

ummmmm


----------



## mojapitt

That pretty much says it all, Marty


----------



## bandit571

Made a mess on the floor









Caused by this thing..









Stanley No.5 made from a parts box from DL
Saw was busy this morning









Until I had these things all done..









Note the saw dust pile? same sized one is on the floor, too
Getting things laid out









As I have some chopping to do. IF I can sneak back down to the shop today…...and hide out….


----------



## mojapitt

Ssssssssshhhhhh. Don't anyone tell it that I am winning the fight. It's fought me every step of the way.


----------



## bandit571

Too late, already did…..

Needs a thin strip across the bottom of the door opening, maybe 1/8" thick or maybe a 1/16". Dut seal for when the doors are shut, and allows a gap under the doors when they are opened. Besides, you can hide bullet catches in that strip….out of sight, out of mind?


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, it looks like what you did to the floor was a major improvement.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Recutting the last two garden bed legs on between cleanup of the old shed and love to the new… Think something just fell in the new one. Oy. Any ideas on how to patch the hole on this storm door?? I need to be able to screw the closet back into that same spot


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those closer brackets usually have numerous slots where the screw can go, but still have the bracket be in the same place. Can you put the screw back in about 1/2" over and still have the bracket in the same place.


----------



## bandit571

Could LOWER the closer, as well

Add a piece of sheet metal to cover the effected area, run new holes. Menards and Lowes sell squares of sheet metal, get enough to cover the panel. Rustoleum White to cover the metal, add the closure after the paint is dry.

(And, quit kicking the poor door…)


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If I only had doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Now I call that SUPER nice indeed!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everyone at Marty's, taking a nap?

Have two eyes almost working, just not in sync with each other…..things get a bit "spin-y".

Sittingat the computer, screen moves around a bit, or at least looks likeit does. Walking? I am bouncing off of things..

Boss says I am going to the ER when she gets home….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! Totally didn't think about moving the closer! I'll have to look for some small sheet metal pieces.

Sounds like you need to go,Bandit!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang,

hauled all of the lumber out of the loft this afternoon and stacked it in the back of the 1-ton. Swept out all the dead ants and ant scat and saw dust…. now I have to stack the lumber again… but not today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished up the urn and sealed it up. I used penetrol, which is a modifier for oil based paint to bring out the color and then spray can lacquer. It's the first time I've used lacquer. It ran a little on me, but Lincoln won't care.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice urn Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

This is a bacon-less household. This is not a voluntary reduction in bacon consumption. Ugh


----------



## DIYaholic

Looks good, Bill.


----------



## rhybeka

Lincoln would be proud I think - if dogs can be proud.

Good job Matt! Can't blame you for not wanting to stack the wood again today.

Fixed the closer, and also finished the legs for my garden bed. I believe it will take three inch screws and a helper to get it assembled. I keep thinking I should finish the cut parts with something, but the wood is already treated.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Arlin!
Meclizine is your friend, Bandit. Over the counter motion sickness med. 
Monte, that cabinet looks great! I do agree the doors on top may be better if they started higher. That way you don't have to clear the base to open the doors. 
Putting up siding on the new room/porch and the nail gun didn't flush the nail (OK *I* didn't do it right). So I beat it in with a hammer. I missed once. 








He gets soooo emotional at times.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, This is one of your best. Should have priced it a lot higher!

Bill, A great tribute to a loyal friend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lookin' good Bill…..

Monte, do we get a say-so in this bacon-less matter???


----------



## CFrye

Beautifully done, Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I wanna know who was napping at my house while I was out doin' yardwork???


----------



## mojapitt

I blame the lack of bacon on the materials management department with not having the foresight to anticipate the needs of the members of the household.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Please don't let Cricket find out about your temporary bacon shortage. There could be consequences . . .


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that makes me mad enough to eat peanut butter and strawberries… um, I was gonna eat peanut butter and strawberries anyway…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is the materials management department home yet?


----------



## mojapitt

She comes home a week from tomorrow. Not her fault. I am not a very good shopper.


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have a POUND of BACON in the fridge at the moment…..just saying….


----------



## DIYaholic

Breakfast at Bandit's???


----------



## bandit571

Issues with the missing inner ear, is all it was. Vertigo is NOT for the faint-hearted…..Feels like I had drank half a fifth of bad irish Whisky…...and I haven't had so much as a wee drop…..


----------



## bandit571

I could sneak down to the shop in a bit…whenever I am chopping mortises, I am sitting on the shop stool…..and, since I have a record of never falling off a Bar Stool…..might see IF I can do a little something…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Turned out great Bill

We have bacon Monte, we are closer than Bandit if you need a fix.

If you bring the wood here Matt I will unload it.

Candy you have a lightning hammer too??


----------



## MadJester

That sounds great Arlin!

Bill….you need more dirt on you….not nearly enough to convince me you did enough….LOL

Happy Birthday Bandit! (Sorry I missed it….) Glad the plane arrived!!  I hope you're not still feeling dizzy….I take Meclizine like Candy mentioned…the VA will give it to you, but if your VA is anything like mine, you have to tell them about it…darn doctors over at mine can't figure anything out unless you tell them what you want…..I seriously wonder how they managed to become doctors…..

Matt….that sucks….hope you get it all sorted and don't lose any wood….



> Those prices are scary…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No doubt…whether you buy library hardware new or vintage, it's expensive…..

Monte…that cabinet is really awesome!!!

Bill…with the spray lacquer, if you let it dry, you can take a razor blade and slice off the drips (you can use a regular one, but I prefer a #10 disposable scalpel….slice down bit by bit just a little at a time)....then scuff and hit it with another coat…it takes a bit of practice to use the spray can without getting the drips…..looks awesome from the pics though!!

So…my back is still acting up a bit…totally tweaked it out Saturday before last (a week ago) probably from trying to cough out a hairball (too many animals in this place…..they shed like crazy all year long…).....been to the chiropractor nearly everyday but today since Tuesday…..finally have it to the point that I can take a deep breath and only feel a minor twinge at the end of the breath…...going back tomorrow, hopefully it will be the last adjustment I need for a bit…..really sucks…but it made me more tired than anything else…(of course, that part could have been from the muscle relaxers I've been taking at night…..yeah, that might be it…)

If any of you are interested, I've posted a few more items tonight…just click on my profile pic to the left and then the link at the top of that page…I put up a few eggbeater drills…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Sue. I did use a chisel to cut off most of the drips. You can't feel them anymore, but you can still see them in the right light. I will try some more with the lacquer.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…with either of the tools, chisel, razor blade or scalpel….try using it upright like a scraper and then be sure to scuff….


----------



## MadJester

I'll usually use some 320 sandpaper and then some steel wool or even the red scotch brite scuffie….


----------



## bandit571

Just beat a sniper! Won a block plane and a spokeshave…..local pick up item. have to drive up to Mount Victory, OH. might take…..20 minutes.

Bill: You can also use a piece of glass as a scraper. As long as the area on the glass is straight. Sharpen the glass by cutting a new line, using a straight edge.


----------



## MustacheMike

rhybecka use some thru bolts like these in the new (or old) location http://www.allaboutdoors.com/product_info.php?products_id=381030


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Morning all. 
Quick drive by. 
Doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day lately. 
Kids all finish school this week. 
Expect JC, who finished up last week. 








Did finally get around last week to turn out JC and quick and ugly mallet for his chisels. 








Had to go to the Vo-Tech and pick up this cabinet that James made for his Mom. 








Lisa loves it. 
It replaced one of the particle board cabinets in the living room that I've wanted to replace for some time. 
I'm proud of him. I think he did a great job on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I know what you mean about time William. Especially time when its not raining.
Nice job James and JC.
Got 9 yards of concrete coming at 10. Who's coming? Gotta be today, it's gonna rain tomorrow and the next day and the next and well for the foreseeable future.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, pour your concrete here. Hot and dry summer predicted.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm, too old to do concrete nowadays

I can still do:
Bull Float work
Broom Finish with someone on the other end to lift and place
Edger work ( need a shovelful set aside from the chute, to fill in along the edges.


----------



## gfadvm

William, You and Lisa have raised some great kids.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice William, sounds like your kids have a good "up-bringing" as one of my early mentors used to say.

I am on the way Bill but don't wait might be a little late.


----------



## CFrye

Anybody seen my gumption? Seems I've misplaced it along with my motivation…
William, when are your boys gonna join Lumberjocks?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubby people…. at least for another half hour…. been off to a busy start at the salt mine.

William… tell the boys they done did good!

My girls still have two more weeks of school and I'm having a hard time encouraging them to stay the course until it's over. They are SO ready to be done with school.

I talked to the sawyer and I'm going to head over this Sat. to see about tending the mill with him to cut up my logs. I knew in my gut just after I tipped the truck and off loaded my logs back in Nov. that I was making a big mistake. Sigh!

Gotta run.


----------



## superdav721

Ok folks after a long and tiring weekend Betty is home. The removal didn't hurt as much as the installation did. But she is a lot weaker this time. Wounds look good and pain is our biggest problem. She told me she could feel all the prayers that were being given for her thank each and every one of you.
Again thank you….


----------



## Cricket

> Monte-Please don t let Cricket find out about your temporary bacon shortage. There could be consequences . . .
> 
> - Don Broussard


That's why I live a low carb lifestyle cuz it is okay to have bacon. LOL


----------



## Cricket

Monte, you realize they sell bacon at the store, right? (grin)


----------



## GaryC

I live "No carb" as well. I now use injectors Much more efficient


----------



## DIYaholic

Dave,
Good to hear Betty's surgery went well.
Hope her strength returns and the pain subsides quickly….
better yet that pain can be alleviated!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear about Betty. She has an excuse for not being here to help, but everybody else not so much.
Got 9 yards poured with my dad and the neighbor. I lost my gumption after about yard 6. We Ate lunch and now gotta go back out and clean up. Boys stayed home from summer school to watch the concrete truck.


----------



## bandit571

RETIRED from concrete work for a reason….I am too old to do it….get marty to do it…just a case of beer should do the trick….

Daughter's new washer and dryer are now hooked up, and ready to go. New hoses, and a three prong cord added. The four prong didn't work, wrong outlet. Took longer to drive down there, than to do the the job….


----------



## GaryC

Aw, shucks…. I missed it by a day. I was gonna come help…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The good news for you Gary is that I'm only half done.


----------



## CFrye

Dave, thanks for the update. Praying for increased strength and decreased pain. How did you fare?
Bill, I helped with concrete pouring once. I'll probably help again, but not today. Sorry. 
Monte, do NOT get turkey bacon. It does not come from a goofy pig. Congratulations on 2 DT3's AND an Editor's Choice!


----------



## bandit571

Mortises are chopped…ONE glue up in the clamps….


----------



## bandit571

Mortises are chopped…ONE glue up in the clamps….









Waiting on this one to cure out, then the other side gets it's turn…...

Won a block plane and a spokeshave on FeeBay last night…..Don't think I will pay shipping for a box that only has to go…15 miles?????


----------



## Cricket

Turkey bacon ain't bacon. Just sayin'...


----------



## bandit571

Just made a batch of Ham Salad for a sammich….Ground ham/ mayo/ sweet pickle relish…...with cheese on wheat…trying to avoid mowing the grass…shhhh


----------



## bandit571

Can't seem to get an answer from the FeeBay seller guy…...hasn't changed the invoice….NOT paying shipping for a 20 mile trip… maybe I should cancel the order?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got 9 yards of concrete coming at 10. Who s coming?
> - firefighterontheside


Let me run down to Brown county and dig a big hole real quick, I'm not sure 9 yards will be enough, you better put a couple more trucks on standby. bandit said he'll do the finishing…..

Good deal Dave, keep us posted on her progress…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Turkey bacon ain t bacon. Just sayin …
> 
> - Cricket


I had a turkey bacon club for lunch, is that acceptable???


----------



## boxcarmarty

and a chocolate milkshake, just sayin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is Lexi, she's an 8 week-old German Sheppard, I bought Lexi as a surprise for my wife but it turns out she is allergic to dogs so we are now looking to find her a new home.

She is 55 years old, a beautiful and caring woman who drives, is a great cook and keeps a good house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Has anyone ever tinted polyurethane?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Monte. I've tinted it with acrylic paint. It worked really well except for the paint had some globs in it and kept shooting out the sprayer. I did it too copy the finish on some other shelves that a customer had. With new paint and several basic colors you should be able to make what you want. You could also use transtint dyes, but they are quite expensive and you have to order them or go to woodcraft. The paint you can get at Walmart. I also dyed shellac and sprayed that.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I used Spar Urethane and MinWax Gunstock stain mixed together on all the woodwork in Kim's clinic. No problems but you do need to stir it occasionally. All oil based and wiped on.


----------



## bandit571

Even Minwax tinted some of theirs…..Polyshades….do NOT buy it, pure streaky junk.

Finishing 'crete? I hated doing flatwork, now I can't even bend down enough to work it out.

Keep a hose with a sprayer on the end, set to a fine spray…...hot weather, lots of sun? Crete will get away from you, unless you spray a bit of water over it, from time to time.

Always kept a hammer inside one of my big yellow boots…...drives grade pins down once i got past them, and I could tap on the outside of the "road" forms, to settle the gravel down a bit along the edges…or, throw it at the "rake-man" if he wasn't doing it right.

Have LOTS of water, and Gatorade on hand, 5 gallon sized coolers


----------



## mudflap4869

That screen had only been up for two days before she put the damned hammer through it. Missed the nail by 3 inches. NO I didn't say SHUCKY DARN! I said what I was thinking. Dingdanged old so and so just said " Get over it" and went on beating hell out of the nail.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

Might sneak back into the shop for a bit….have some parts to saw, about time to work on making a seat for this rocker….

Only have ONE cold beer in the house? How'd that happen? Maybe I should take care of THAT before Randy finds it?

Hey, I WAS in a Home Despot today…..kept tripping over the help…....washer hoses, and a three prong plug for the new dryer. 10% discount for having a Mil. ID. ( used to be 20%?)


----------



## Momcanfixit

Feeling out of touch. Not that I miss you guys or anything…

Week two of trial starts tomorrow morning. One step closer.

Turkey bacon is NOT bacon, and WHY would ANYONE EVER get low sodium bacon??? It's just wrong wrong wrong.
Low sodium bacon and decaf coffee are unforgivable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you in court for all of it?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Low sodium bacon and decaf coffee are unforgivable.
> 
> - Sandra


So is NON-alcoholic beer…. sooooooo wrong!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Every last minute.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll be on the stand last before defence calls witnesses.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and low-fat peanut butter! What's the point in that?


----------



## mojapitt

Instead of "Hamburger Helper" they make "Tofu Helper". In my opinion, Tofu needs Hamburger for help.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nothing woodworking related to report. Does having items in my Lee Valley online shopping cart count?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that counts.
Thought about trying more concrete tomorrow, but I need to do these quilt racks and I'm too tired.


----------



## bandit571

Feebay stuff resolved…...pick up the items in the morning. 20 minute drive…

Got a bit more done today..









These get slats attached, to form the seat…









Bandsawn crest rail for the top of the back. Bottom of the back?









Took this rough sawn plank to S4S with that jack plane…..whew.

Now, IF Randy hasn't taken my LAST beer…...time to go and get it…


----------



## DIYaholic

Eeerrppp~~~~
WAS that your last one???
So sorry….


----------



## bandit571

Nope, I have it in my hand now…...

Glasses are so dusty, hard to see to type….

BTW: last beer was a Black Butte Porter by Deschutes Brewery…..not too bad, for a Porter.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Played in the shop all day. Finished up a couple projects and started another. Found some scraps and made a beer tote. Was junk wood so painted it and peeled a label from a bottle and glued it on.










Did a rest run of making a shop tour video. After watching it we decided to make a better one. Missed a lot of stuff and was still 19 min. long.

Have to go back to WY in the morning. They are having a celebration for those of us that took the early retirement package.

I agree completely Sandra - bacon, coffee and peanut butter needs to be full strength.


----------



## Festus56

Oh and beer too Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

Shock Top Belgian White being consumed here….
Hmm… It ain't from Belgium….
Seems that it comes from St. Louis, MO!!!

Must've raided Bill's fridge my mistake!!!


----------



## bandit571

Might hold off on any more blogs about that rocker, at least for now…..Lost track of where I am at, anyway. Maybe tomorrow a little blog IF I can figure out what all to post in it..


----------



## KTMM

I think I've got the beach cart mostly figured out in my head. I pulled the wheels from the old soap box derby car I helped my nephew build in 2011. It's been under a tarp at my inlaws back behind the shed for a while. Sad to see that the thing had pretty much rotted in half. The good news though is that the wheels being plastic are in great shape, they just needed a bit of cleaning. I'm off work Thursday, so I'm hoping to tackle the cart then. For weight, I'm looking at using pine, brass hardware (except for the wheel bearings and all-thread axle) and either using chalk paint or spar urethane to coat it down with….

Here's to hoping I can get a line in the water on our trip to gulf shores.


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's Monday. Toast and peanut butter with full strength black coffee.. No bacon here either, Monte. Thought briefly of putting some bacon bits on my toast just because…


----------



## Gene01

Morning all, 
Wedding was fantastic. It was outdoors and it rained but stopped long enough for the ceremony.
Yesterday was our second trip in to DC. Saw the holocaust museum and the Lincoln memorial and the Korean war memorial. 
Going to see some of the Smithsonian today as well as the Vietnam wall and Arlington for the changing of the guard at the tomb of the unknown soldier.
BIL and SIL had scheduled a trip back in for more sightseeing for tomorrow. I'm going to back off. Legs and back are rebelling.
We're staying at College Park across the street from the University of Maryland. So we take subway sorta thing in to DC. Our first time on a subway or, whatever it is. You can sure meet some interesting people.
Tomorrow, hopefully we head for Jamestown. 
See y'all later.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Happy Tuesday, Sandra.
Yes, shock top be an InBev product.


----------



## superdav721

CAndy Im tired. Im passing out in bed at 9 or 10 oclock. Trying to do what i need to do and keep in good spirits around the wife. I need two days in a hammock. I know she does to.


----------



## mojapitt

> Morning all.
> Happy Tuesday, Sandra.
> Yes, shock top be an InBev product.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Que Laverne and Shirley


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks…

Checked around for satellite ant colonies and declared the barn loft habitable for pine and oak again. My nephew handed the lumber up to me from the bed of the 1-ton and I got it all stacked and pretty in 20 min. flat.

Good thing, as it's raining today, and now the white oak will stay bone dry.

Back to the salt mine…. we gots bills to pay.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good morning.

*Sandra*- How do jury trials work in Canada? If there's a conviction do they set the accused adrift on an iceberg? If the judge orders the transcripts to be sealed, does he use a real, live seal? Is the courtroom in an igloo? I could go on like this forever…


----------



## rhybeka

oh yeah - forgot that I got to cut some locus wood yesterday - first time for that. Cut out a pair of rocker legs for a repair for a customer. that stuff is hard!

other than that, just trying to keep my head from falling off. not so nice headache that's not responding to pain killers. must be sinus based.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to Mount Victory, OH and back this morning, amongst other places. Local Pick Up produced a block plane by Stanley..









With 1/2 a pound of dusty stuff hiding on board….and this spokeshave..









By Seymoor Smith & Son. Looks like I have some cleaning to do…

Need to get the Nitro pills out…..things are out of sync, right now…..


----------



## Cricket

> Turkey bacon ain t bacon. Just sayin …
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> I had a turkey bacon club for lunch, is that acceptable???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Oh my gosh. I am drooling again.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have a confession to make. 
I've been pushing too hard lately to get things done. 
I'm hurting more than I should. 
Pain in my legs, which ain't good. 
Anyway, I felt I needed to give myself an excuse to take it easy today. 








The way I do my ribs takes six hours and the smoker has to be babysat to make sure the temp stays between 225 and 250. 
An excus to take it easy and an excuse to cook ribs?
How can anything be more perfect than that?


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like a plan to me…..sooo, when is dinner?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Sounds like a plan to me…..sooo, when is dinner?
> 
> - bandit571


'Round six. 
Want me to set a place at the table for everyone?


----------



## Cricket

> I have a confession to make.
> I ve been pushing too hard lately to get things done.
> I m hurting more than I should.
> Pain in my legs, which ain t good.
> Anyway, I felt I needed to give myself an excuse to take it easy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way I do my ribs takes six hours and the smoker has to be babysat to make sure the temp stays between 225 and 250.
> An excus to take it easy and an excuse to cook ribs?
> How can anything be more perfect than that?
> 
> - William


Oh my gosh….


----------



## bandit571

I am SUPPOSED to be mowing the yard…...stuck nose out the door….nope, wait awhile until it cools down outside…

Brought up a box of pine shavings to stick in the grill, just to get the charcoal starting. Or, the fire pit later. If it isn't enough shavings….I think I can go and make a bit more…..


----------



## bandit571

Bakyard and the abandonned alleyway have been mowed…..where is Randy, when you need him? i am whopped. Son is at work, grandsons too. And (the worst part) NO BEER in the house…..sheesh.

need to take a few "After" shots of the two items I picked up this morning…...after I "recover" from the mowing…


----------



## GaryC

Don't tempt me William. You know I can get there pretty quick when I need to


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bacon and waffles for dinner. That hit the spot.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…...

Hiding from customers has become difficult….
They are EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## bandit571

Fire pit has burned down enough that I don't need to stand right by it…Skeeters are out tonight..

The is one Engineer from CSX that seems to take blowing his horn into a musical sort of thing. Too boring just to do a couple longs and a short….he tried to play a song on the way by…..air horns on those engines just aren't made for that…

Piqua, OH's Home Depot….I was almost tripping over all the help they had running around. They even kept asking me IF I needed any help…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Unbuttoning one's britches after a big meal?
Have you ever eat so much you felt like just taking your pants off?


----------



## bandit571

Depends on who the cook is…...


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ TGIMF! getting a few more work things done before knocking off and packing for the trip tomorrow. SO went to get another bag of dog food so our pups will have food while they're at daycare over the weekend. Uggh. gonna go get done! hopefully I'll make it to bed at some point in time tonight. Grass isn't getting mowed and a few other things. Oh well.


----------



## mojapitt

Our equipment luck continues. Bought a BRAND NEW chop saw to cut angle iron table legs for store in Denver. Yup, didn't make it through the first cut and the motor shorted out. It's going back tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - it's all fallen apart since your wife went on vacation.

Stumpy - Jury trials here are polite. Very polite.

My Dewalt planer came back from its second trip to the shop. This time for free. Apparently they didn't put the right sprocket on the last time. In the meantime I had bought a Ridgid planer to get me through the week.

My orders have started to slow down. That's not a bad thing at the moment.


----------



## bandit571

Been doing a little rehab in the shop today…









Head count shows this as #10…..need a spot for it, I guess..









This is the S. Smith & Son spokeshave I picked today..









Think I better stop at three, before these get out of hand..









Ya think? One of the many things that was in a $2 bucket last weekend









Was this Stanley "Yankee" No.41 by North Bros. It even has a pop-up feature..









If you loosen a knurled brass ring, the handle will slide down to reveal all these drill points. 6 are in there, have room for two more…

Only wood work that gone done was some junky wood in the fire pit. Been a long day….


----------



## mojapitt

My better half returns Monday night. Feeling better every day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wish we was closer William. That looks good. And unbuttoning is legal in most places.

Hope the wife gets home Monte while you have some tools left.

Was that 10 block planes? I see more planes than that in the picture.

Long day to Gillette and back. Was a nice celebration they had for us. Each got an personalized plaque for our years of service to the company


----------



## mudflap4869

Slobbered so much lookin at them ribs that I had to change shirts. Danged old battle axe made me take a shower before I put on clean cloths. Pants? Who wears pants when they aint nobody around? Boxers and Mocs is all you need around the house, especialy in the summer. Swim trunks when I want to dress up. 
Aint no bacon in the house, but there is a little bit of my BBQ pork left. Got to go to Sams and load up on BBQ supplies pretty soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

It's BEER:30….
Do you know where your cold one is???


----------



## Festus56

> It s BEER:30….
> Do you know where your cold one is???
> 
> - DIYaholic


My first cold one is gone!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s BEER:30….
> Do you know where your cold one is???
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> My first cold one is gone!!!
> 
> - Festus56


I'm working on #3….


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, mornin to ya, fellow humans…and Randy….

One eye still closed, makes typing a chore…need DEW!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, waiting on a pit crew to show up and change a tire.
UPDATES, MIL goes home Friday, I get an update tomorrow on my world problems, rain all weekend isn't looking good for the large barge, may hafta go to the cabin and take a nap


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Mechanic says I can pick up my vehicle & even drive it!!!.
Seems that my vehicle is willing to cooperate….
At least for the short run.


----------



## gfadvm

We made it to Bishop last night. Kim and the girls show this afternoon. Pics/vids should be on Kim's facebook some for those of you that know how to do that high tech stuff. Later


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope for many miles of trouble free driving Randy, you have had enough problems.

Enjoy Andy, keep us non high tech folks updated.

Get to go title and license our vehicles in MT today, that's going to get expensive I'm sure!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Been doing a little rehab in the shop today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head count shows this as #10…..need a spot for it, I guess..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the S. Smith & Son spokeshave I picked today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I better stop at three, before these get out of hand..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think? One of the many things that was in a $2 bucket last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this Stanley "Yankee" No.41 by North Bros. It even has a pop-up feature..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you loosen a knurled brass ring, the handle will slide down to reveal all these drill points. 6 are in there, have room for two more…
> 
> Only wood work that gone done was some junky wood in the fire pit. Been a long day….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit you are a tool magnet for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, on the road to Huber Heights , OH. today…

Alongside the road, for over a mile in length…..

A bra here, skivvies there, boxers here, hat there, guy's shirts here, girls tops there…..not sure WHAT was going on along that country road…...

Either the wind was pulling things out of a box during a move, or…...someone was making a "move" as they drove along the road.

Came back into town, going home, saw a 67 T-Bird ( I think….LOTS of fins) tooling around. 









Looked a lot like this one….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quilt racks done built. Gonna go spray some stain now. I guess I've made about 20 of these by now.


----------



## bandit571

maybe try a little different style, sometime?....









One I made almost 5 years ago…..pallet wood, to boot….top rail is actually two rails. Gap between them is pierced by the uprights, and wedged. Rails are also arched. bandsawn white oak to make the two, from one board.

Just some ideas to try out…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks…

That's about all I got… very busy day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish Bandit, but every one I've made has been for the same woman. It's a copy of the one she has and she gives them as wedding presents. She just loves it.


----------



## Gene01

Really nice, Bill.
In a motel along the Rapahonik river in s e VA. Seafood tonight. Had a seafood chinchilla for lunch in college Park MD. Us desert rats can't get enough seafood.


----------



## bandit571

Burgers and steaks were done on the grill tonight, and ONE hot dog for a grand BRAT.

The steaks were to just get them out of the freezer, while they were still in good shape….Burgers were seasoned and formed by the Boss…..I got to be the Grill Operator…

Might go out and have another burger,,,,,better hurry, people….


----------



## mudflap4869

Jambalia and iced tea for dinner. MMMM good.


----------



## bandit571

Burgers are done, sorry you all missed them…..heheheh…

Might sneak down to the shop after a bit…...and see what, if anything I can get done. Still coasting along at the speed of Randy…...

May post a few items for sale on FeeBay later this week. Thinning the herds a bit…..


----------



## MadJester

Dave…glad to hear Betty is on the mend!

William….great stuff…good to see your boys interested in woodworking… 



> Feeling out of touch. Not that I miss you guys or anything…
> 
> Week two of trial starts tomorrow morning. One step closer.
> 
> Turkey bacon is NOT bacon, and WHY would ANYONE EVER get low sodium bacon??? It s just wrong wrong wrong.
> Low sodium bacon and decaf coffee are unforgivable.
> 
> - Sandra


Sending loads of NY luv!!!  And I agree…there is no excuse for either of those two items (they're not even food…..)

Gene…College Park is notorious for rioting if their sports team wins or loses…let's hope there is not game going on while you are there…I used to live in that area, in fact I used to work at the College Park Home Depot….. I visited the Holocaust Museum one time…won't do it again….it seemed designed to make people feel guilty….not necessary and could have done without a room specifically designed to cry in…...but overall it had some interesting and poignant displays….

Get some rest Dave!!!

Did a few listings earlier, no tools really….still sorting out all the other stuff that is backlogged in my store…..I did a little rust dusting earlier…probably too much…back is twinging right now…..should have quit when my wire wheel quit….it's looking bald…worked it down to the nubby…...gonna have to order up a new one…the one that came with the dang grinder when I got it lasted months and months….I've gone through three new ones since then (in about a two months…).....really sucks…..


----------



## rhybeka

hey all just checking in - we made it to Holmes county Ohio… Convinced the SO to let us go here tomorrow - beyond excited!!!
http://www.sweetjuniperinspiration.com/2013/12/the-colonial-homestead-millersburg-ohio.html


----------



## Gene01

Sue, the museum didn't make me feel guilty…. just pissed, angry and mad.

Had scallops, hush puppies, slaw and fries. A huge hot fudge sundae for dessert. I'm stuffed as a tick.


----------



## bandit571

Got a bit done tonight….second part of the back for that chair has been resawn into a curve, tenons have been milled on both back pieces and the back support piece for the seat…...hands went on strike after all that saw work..

Racoon is back in the garage…..with little ones. Being in town, I can't just shoot it….

Might or might not do a blog to catch up about that rocker…..little tired, right now….

Beka: have you seen your fill of buggies yet, or "Road Apples".....


----------



## bandit571

Photos of what little got done, tonight..









Hands said enough for the night…


----------



## bandit571

Blog is in…..people have been reading along, just not saying much..

That rip saw i used, is a Disston/Keystone Challenger. 5-1/2ppi, 26" long. I had sharpened a while back, and never gave it a test drive, until tonight…...WOW! Like butter. At least twice as fast a cut as that 9ppi backsaw.

Still having sparks come around on the bandsaw blade. Running a Bosch 1/2" 6tpi blade right now. Brand new one, at that. hard to find decent 80" bandsaw blades. Don't like the Craftsman ones….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Matt, Becka, Sue, Gene and whoever I forgot.

Looking good Bill. At least some of you are getting production.

Bandit I have a cousin that lives in Huber Heights, he has been a mailman there for 20 years or so.

I start on something then get side tracked on something in the shop. Wonder if I will ever get everything put away and organized.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

Yeah, I survived today….
Guess that's good.


----------



## Festus56

> Ummm….
> 
> Yeah, I survived today….
> Guess that s good.
> 
> - DIYaholic


You should have a beer after that, even your Mets won today it looks like


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, MY NY METS won!!!
I'll take you up on that beer.

But once that one is gone, no more….
Until the next (cold) one!!!


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## DIYaholic

.....mU

That's "Um….." right back at you!!!

On that note….

NYTOL,
ZZZZZzzzzz~~~~~


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning,

I've hit a dietary low. Ice cream sandwich for breakfast.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I think an Ice cream sandwich covers most of the food groups.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I should have put some strawberry jam on it.

Need coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed to work. Have a good Thursday everyone.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, that probably has about the same nutritional value as most kiddie breakfast cereals.
Mark, the sooner you come to the realization that "everything put away and organized" is a fantasy, the happier you will be.
Beka, that looks like a great place! Take lots of pictures and blog it! And see if you can get plans for that leather working portable bench in this pic…









and anybody know what this thing is?








Bandit, I don't think you qualify for 'the speed of Randy' since you've almost finished your rocker. I, on the other hand… 
I just discovered my Yankee push drill is missing a spring(or whatever it is that pushes it back up after you push it down). Wonder what that is and where I can find one? Now I know why I got it so cheap.



> Jambalia and iced tea for dinner. MMMM good.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Whole heartedly agree!
Gene, good to hear the wedding didn't get rained out!
Quilt racks look good, Bill and Bandit!
Good morning, all!


----------



## rhybeka

I'll do my best, Candy! I think we may be headed that direction at some point this morning. I'm a tad distracted taking pics of all the horses around - I don't think these are Amish working horses - too fat and always grazing when I see them.

Also discovered that none of my pairs of shorts that were laid out made it to the suitcase. not sure how that happened.

@Bandit only have seen two buggies on the road - and we weren't - the other two were at the Dollar General in town when we went to get a bite to eat last night at 8 and everything is essentially closed or not serving food. Lucky for us there is a brand new Burger King.


----------



## Gene01

Some sort of decorative harness part? Looks like another one to the left in the pic.
Headed to Jamestown after breakfast. Then, make our way to Gettysburg. Probably a couple days there and on to Southern Illinois for wife's class reunion.


----------



## CFrye

That could be, Gene. My mind wants to make it a REEEEAAALLLY long drill bit!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, horses can be very distracting!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Haddock Chowdah for dinnah last night…. yummy stuff! Got the left overs in my bag for lunch today.

Has anybody seen my motivation? I seem to have misplaced it.


----------



## CFrye

Does motivation really exist? I'm beginning to wonder. Hope you can find yours, Matt.
Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. My St. Louis Blues decided to end their bid for the Stanley Cup last night. I hate to say it but they're like the Cubs of hockey.

Candy, looks like some sort of stringed beads. I thought drill bit at first, then saw the ones to the left.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….

beka might have to be careful. And not step in any "Merde au Cheval" out there….


----------



## gfadvm

Kim and Ella placed in all their English classes yesterday despite Kim's 2 year old trying to unload her in the middle of the class. She handled it great and wound up placing in the class! I was very proud of her!

This show is huge! I didn't know there were this many mules on the planet. I'll try to take some pics and text em to Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Is a nice day here so far. Better get something done I suppose.

Good for your girls Andy. That is the show that sets the standards for all the rest.

Have no clue Candy but it looks like rust.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go to yet another funeral service today….relative. I hate Funeral Homes, can't breathe inside them…

Maybe later, I can take things out on some poor, unsespecting chunk of wood…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Andy. Congrats to them both. I don't know about mules, but there's definitely a lot of a$$es in this world.

Sorry, Bandit.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Been keeping busy. 








An urn for a family member. 
This is one I did not want to do. 
It was requested of me though. 
Even though I hated this man, my grandma taught me to be respectful, and since he's dead, I figured I'd show my respect for the living members of the family and honor their request for me to make it. 








William, one of my sons, who was close to the man in question, drew the lettering on for me to route.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

In other new….....
A fellow Lumberjock (you know who you are) brought me a load of cedar some time back. 
As I've done projects with it, I've saved pieces big enough for a project for myself. 
Another Lumberjock couple (you know who you are too) gave me some money when they left my house after the recent Lumberjock event. Actually they left it behind because they knew I'd already told them that the costs had been more than covered. 
Well….......
With the wood I've been saving from those projects,
Aaaaaaaaand….with that money, I need to show ya'll what I done with it all. 
First an explanation…....
Ya'll who were at said event seen the outdoor cooking area I've built. 
I love the setup, but have always wanted one more thing out there, a sink so I can clean things without stooping over and a dedicated cutting board area for cleaning fish and preparing foods and such. This would keep me from having to climb steps into the house as much. 
















Water will come from a nearby hose. Not sure I want to plumb it or not. If I decide to it will not cost but ten or twenty bucks to do so at a later date. 
I do not want it hooked to my sewage because I want to be able to catch it all, fish guts, scraps, whatever; and dispose of it all as seen fit, without it going through my septic system. Therefore, a five gallon bucket underneath catches the drained liquids.
This setup will make cooking out there much easier on me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

And…..
Yes there's more. 
Told ya I've been staying busy. 








Don't know if anyone noticed the old sign hanging over my shop at the Lumberjock event. 
It had that rustic look that some people like. 
It had seen its better days though. 
It's several years old and had been moved from the old shop, so I'd been wanting to make a new one for the new place, and have been holding back a piece of cypress just for this purpose.


----------



## mudflap4869

Good on ya William, all three of ya, and the other three members of the team as well. Give my grandchildren a big hug from Papaw.


----------



## CFrye

Great upgrades, William and family! 
Andy, Newt looks a lot smaller with you on his back than when Ella is up there! Congratulations to Ella and Kim!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

In the unending quest for the perfect septic tank pumper truck decoration, I offer this for your consideration.










CUTE LITTLE ********************S, AREN'T THEY? !!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm considering buyin' a motorhome, what do y'all think of this one???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I should just stick with a tent model…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to the doctor today, there is an enlargement in one of my spots by 2mm. Gotta go for a PET scan next week… I told the doctor that my dog was suppose to have those spots…..


----------



## bandit571

Seems anymore, the only time the clan gets together nowadays is either for a rare wedding, or, more commonly, a funeral. David Keith Rose will be buried when a plot becomes availe in the National Burial Grounds in Dayton, OH.

Born in March of 1945, was an Army veteran, and served in Vietnam…..Was a "first cousin" of mine.

pretty soon, we'll start running out of ones to bury…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks nice William. Outdoor cooking is great and you have a nice place for it. You have been busy, projects of all kinds getting done.

Sorry for your loss Bandit.

Good ones Marty. I agree dogs should have spots not people.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - are you a dalmatian??

Managing to keep up with posts , but that's about it. Night night


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Is one of your Project Detractors going by the name of Gargey? He is running a nasty thread about the lack of "taste" on projects being posted here. he wants to be able to "critique" such bad taste projects…...

sounds more like a troll….


----------



## Festus56

I finally got around to posting my miter saw cabinet. See if it meets the bad taste awards. Some people only have time to critize it seems.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I glanced through that forum. In my opinion, they are another individual that assumes that their taste in projects should be the industry standard. I left without comment. Nothing can be accomplished by joining in that.

He isn't one of my haters, but seems to have the same attitude/opinion. My hater sent me an email after the Elm Pantry cabinet was posted to tell me that it was marginally above crude. That's probably the nicest thing they have said about my work. Blocking them here is useless as they send their commentary to my business email. It's why I continue to get closer to not posting at all. I hate to just give them what they want, but that does seem to be what they want.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry to just throw that out there. Tired and crabby tonight.


----------



## Festus56

I know what you mean Monte,


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## bandit571

The one that started that "bad taste" was probably run out of some other site, and landed here….

Doubt if his spiel would last this long either at Woodonline's forum, or Saw Mill Creek's. maybe he'll hang out in BRK's furniture thread, as a project judge….


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Was tired enough from yesterdays jaunt to turn in at 8pm. soon of course I'm up extra early today. TGIF. the tool store was AWESOME! Yes, I bought stuff, took pics (not nearly enough though), talked to the owner, got a business card, and I'll post a short blog about it once we get back home tonight since I probably won't feel like doing another darn thing.

@William it's character building I guess- or at least teaching your sons to do the right thing even though you may not want to. Outdoor sink looks awesome as well 

@Bandit it seems to go that way at times.

Haters going to hate. I saw that thread title and was like too bad Cricket can't kill that. nothing good or constructive can come from that. think I'm off to play some solitaire -sounds like the birds are finally awake!


----------



## mojapitt

Bar is nearly finished



















I originally wasn't going to post this as a project. But I think it might make its way over there.


----------



## mojapitt

Big be displayed nearly finished also.



















My only problem is that out of a case of 10 sets of slides (20 individual slides), I have on1 slide that works right. All of the rest hang up. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning.
It all looks great Monte.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Peeps….

Fox in the back yard a couple days ago, something (squirrel?) was getting eaten alive in the middle of the night two nights ago, and a deer in the front yard at 4 this a.m. It was still pretty gray out, but he looked like he was in velvet. Is it that time of year? My wife and kids are concerned for our cat and our neighbors semi-wild rabbit.

William… Nice tight finger joints on the earn. That will make sure the one you weren't so fond of doesn't get out and come back to haunt you. Loving your enemy doesn't get much press these days. But you've just done so, and can now realize the eternal benefits. So take that hatred and put it in the box with the ashes. Seal it up tight and be free!

Monte… Your problem is that you actually do woodworking and not just sit around and talk about it. Thus many, many guys are jealous of you and have to put you down in order to pump themselves up. Heaven forbid they post a project of their own. Ya know, I really like a lot of your work, and some of it, not so much… But you are easily one of the most productive woodworkers on LJs and you're skill level and portfolio has a lot of positive momentum. For that alone you have my respect… and it gets you a lot of attention (not all of it good). Don't let that get you down or respond in kind. We all know your better than that.

Now I'm off to rustle up some paychecks for the crew. Where's that bean counters hiding?


----------



## GaryC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUE


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I for one like your "marginally crude" designs. I have been accused of being "marginally crude" at times ( the marginally might have been left out of the description). Keep posting I think that bed looks great.
Bandit,
I think gargey is DKV under another name.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday to Sue, happy birthday to Sue…...


----------



## mojapitt

DKV has at least a couple different aliases here that I know of. But regardless, there are those who simply think their way or their style is the only allowable one. I have been told that us "*********************************** woodworkers" should have our own site and leave LJs for "fine woodworking". That causes me to want to go into another rant that I really don't have the energy for now.


----------



## mojapitt

On another note, did Dean leave us?

Anyone heard from Jake?

Does anyone have extra bacon? I am really hungry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I've seen a fox around my place too, but I have no pets and the neighbors that do only have bigger dogs so it shouldn't be a problem for any of us. My wife and I have heard what sounded like a baby crying outside late at night, a quick visit to Google suggested it could have been a fox among other things. We've heard critters being eaten too, my guess is a squirrel based on what fur was left. If he's got to be removed from your area, a .270 WSM frangible will do nicely!


----------



## GaryC

Monte, you can cry all the way to the bank thinking about his opinion of your woodworking. And all those folks that give orders for more… and another load of furniture to Denver…. wow…. who the heck gives a rip about that petty, self aggrandized jack of no trades..master of nothing. 
Keep on turning out your product and laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't know what happened to Dean. Jake hasn't been around much since his daughter was born. I think the last time was about 6 or 8 months ago. I have no bacon at the FH, but have several pounds at home. You're welcome to one.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday to Sue.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, Happy Birthday, Sue! Number 29, right?

Lunchtime. Already have the slats for the back resawn down, need to work them over a bit…..


----------



## ssnvet

Sue is the birthday girl!

Best wishes for a great day.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sue has a birthday? Put Bill on standby in case the fire gets out of hand. 24 candles can be a big hazard.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Birthday Sue and many more!!

Another nice day here in MT, mowed the lawn yesterday so get to play in the shop all day today.


----------



## bandit571

Coughing up pine sawdust at the moment..
Turned one of these things…









Into a bunch of these things









That will need a lot of this kind of work…









Laid out a few other markings, like where the rails will need mortises cut….









And a tenon laid out for the arm rest..









Sent out the LAST payment on the van today!!!! Got up too late for the good yard sales….maybe next weekend, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It sure is nice when you pay off a vehicle.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not had a vehicle payment in 6 years.


----------



## GaryC

Dang rain
Grand daughter grads tonight. Had to move it inside. Cut the number who can attend. Grandpa's get a free pass


----------



## bigblockyeti

I usually try to make my payments to myself while driving something that wasn't financed so when it needs replacement I can repeat the process again.


> I have not had a vehicle payment in 6 years.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

Yetti, that's a very intelligent thing to do.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> In the unending quest for the perfect septic tank pumper truck decoration, I offer this for your consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTE LITTLE ********************S, AREN T THEY? !!!!!!!!
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I love the Stool bus Marty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bar is nearly finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally wasn t going to post this as a project. But I think it might make its way over there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love it Monte! It fits perfectly with the décor too.



> Big be displayed nearly finished also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only problem is that out of a case of 10 sets of slides (20 individual slides), I have on1 slide that works right. All of the rest hang up. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is this a bed frame? If it is I think it is so very nice with the Purpleheart added making it look from Great to Excellent.

SUE

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and hoping today and the rest of the year are the very best ever.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte your stuff is looking good.
I read that guys thread sounds like a pompous ass. I'm sure his things look immaculate, I like to call people like him and his followers sheeple. Oh well that's my rant and I've been doing dovetails a lot.

Candy I changed the blades over in the planer without the planet jig or pals. So here's how I did it, I ran a board through it on both sides. Then swapped the blades over. I tightened them just enough to where the blades could move in but had enough tightness not to move back out. Then I put the board back in and brought the planer blade down to where it touched the board. Then rotated the cutter head in the reverse direction so that the bevel of the blades would hit the wood. Gave it a full spin and continued to do it that way until the blades looked like they were in the position as they were before I took it apart. By rotating the cutter head backwards it pushes the blades to the same distance as each other and by cranking the machine down I was able to get the blades at the same height as each other. I ran a couple of hard maple boards through and they came out almost as good as if I planed them by hand.


----------



## bandit571

Might get to blogging again…later

a "Time & Temp." display showed it as 92 degrees @ 2:40 pm…....I am NOT ready for that much hot weather…I get in trouble when it gets above 80…...too dang hot for me…..

Letting the Dungeon cool off a bit, before I go and hide down there….


----------



## bandit571

DVK/Hinge/716/gargey…....i threw down a guanlet of sorts. I posted the project photos from a Walnut table project I made. Then, I'll sit back and see what he does have to say, and HOW he says it…..Before I block him…


----------



## bandit571

hey! It has cooled off to the mid 80s around here…...

The "Tulip tree'' now has bright yellow and white blooms in it…..nice to look at, makes a big mess afterwards.

Maybe after the sun goes down, I might get motivated to MAYBE do something…..besides melt.


----------



## bandit571

This weekend, there will be parades, cookouts, parties and such…..

This weekend was once called Decoration Day. Where widows and their families would go out to the graveyards, and decorate the headstones of the Civil War Veterans. Might have been a parade out there, maybe a "Social" afterwards. Only later did the last day in May morphinto a Holiday Weekend.

But, please remember these gentle Souls..

That farmboy trying to cross a frozen Delaware River at Christmas time
That ill-trained militia private, trying to prevent the nation's capitol from being burned down
That Trooper, riding around in Mexico
All those boys in both Blue and Butternut/Gray
Those former cowboys trying to run up Kettle Hill
Those young men, drafted into service, and then having to wade around in a muddy trench
Those young men and ladies, who left home to fight against the Axis of Evil
Those vets, trying to stay warm around a frozen road in Korea
Young men, wading around in a rice paddy
And all the others, called to duty to save the world

They gave their all, so you can have that cookout, that parade, those parties.

Remember them, these gentle souls, and pray that we NEVER
charge up another hill, storm a bullet-ridden beach,try to jump out of a burning plane, and any other acts of war
Remember them…

( from a post I wrote over on the patriot woodworker site. )


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everybody still out back at the grill?

Have two kittens that view my legs and feet as "Climbing Slides'' for their enjoyment…...they get mad when I move them out of the way. They climb up the side of the chair, then across me( sharp claws and all) to find out where the slide went to…..

Made a mistake last night, while having a bit of steak, and dropped a chunk onto the floor…..it might have bounced, but a kitten was there to "nail it back down".....

Pups are still getting big. We have "graduated" up to the "Big Dog" puppy treats….just watch your fingers if you hand one to them…


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here, Bandit. trying to gather my pics for a short blog on the tool store up north.  I'd post about my rheumatology appointment but that wasn't nearly as exciting - more painful but there are others worse off and hopefully it will lead to answers in the long run.  I've got me a Bailey #5 to clean up after some yard clean up tomorrow. not sure how my cousin thinks we're going to work in the middle of the day but we'll see.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice day with a quick rain shower this afternoon to freshen the air.

Finished up a project I started a couple years ago. Had a guy I delivered parts to that always said if there was some beer in the boxes he would be way happy. I made 2 sets of these and gave him one. Decided today to finish this set like I had always planned to.

Thought maybe Randy would get a kick out of this. Didn't know what flavor he drank so here is my six pack of assorted beers. (they work great for drink coasters too)


----------



## bandit571

Too dang hot out there…..gave up in the shop tonight, only got two slats smoothed up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Gotta sneak in a Birthday wish to Sue….
Before it is a belated one….
That and she forgets that it is her birthday!!!


----------



## GaryC

Good on ya, Bandit


----------



## DIYaholic

I knew it was hot today….
Worked up a sweat a few times….
Now I find out we reached 90 freakin' degrees!!!


----------



## MadJester

Nice sink set up William!! And a nice sign as well!

Bandit, so sorry for your loss…

Monte…don't let the haters get you down….they have no sense and are simply jealous of your success….

Thanks for the Birthday wishes everyone….I'm officially old…I think…can't remember….back is still tweaking a bit…yep….old…..LOL

The heat and humidity was off the charts today….dang near passed out trying to get two ceilings painted in the apartment upstairs….tried to figure out why there was no air flow in the place…I had opened all the windows and doors….well…I thought I had…the two front windows were still closed….ugh…..yeah….old…..


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning all. How does one post a picture here? Is it only through Photobucket?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Click img button, post url from the web or browse image on your computer, insert image…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy morning folks,

Looks like LJs is back from the abyss….


----------



## Cricket

And now, I need bacon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Have bacon here Cricket, come on over.


----------



## CFrye

> Happy morning folks,
> 
> Looks like LJs is back from the abyss….
> 
> - DIYaholic


Y'all went on a field trip without me?! I'm gonna pout. 
Happy belated birthday, Sue. If you're gonna claim to be old, you gotta fess up and tell us HOW old you are! 
Cute coasters, Mark. 
Looking forward to the blog, Beka!
((((Bandit))))
Thanks for sharing your process, AJ. I did order a Planer Pal. Just need the time and gumption (read guts) to use it.



> And now, I need bacon.
> 
> - Cricket


You say 'Now' like it's different than any other time?
I can't remember anything else I've read. Time for after work nap. Y'all be safe this weekend. Day, Day.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I had to use a mini boxed end wrench to loosen them up and be careful those blades are a bit on the sharp side. I think I used a 8mm one


----------



## Cricket

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Have bacon here Cricket, come on over.
> 
> - Festus56


I am gonna need a lot. (grin)

Oh, and coffee. I need coffee. LOTS OF COFFEE!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, finally. You missed me didn't ya.
Sprayed poly on quilt racks. They are done now.
Liam's bday party today.


----------



## CFrye

Andy pics from Bishop, CA …




























But wait! 
There's more…


----------



## CFrye




----------



## bandit571

Garage sales today…..meh. Didd get a new tea pot for me tea. Lots of tools…....either junk, or ones I already had….

8 fire departsment were called out to a hog farm last night. Losses were two large barns, and just under 1000 hogs…..all that bacon gone to waste….wrong way to have a Hog Roast…..$400.000 losses.


----------



## KTMM

This is the preliminary beach cart. Still need to smooth everything and paint it. Going to have to cut some more boards for the bottom too.


----------



## bandit571

Got a wee bit done, before I had to take the Boss to Wallie World, again….









Five slats have been planed flat and smooth, tenons cut, spacing for the back laid out and marked. Even the front seat rail now has tenons cut..









Need to put away the saw stuff….









So I can get the chisel stuff back out….

Might find some inflatable all-terrain tires for the cart? Needs a cooktop? maybe use the rear tires off a John Deere riding lawnmower?


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Randy, there is another spammer girl out looking for a "friend"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat looking cart Lucas. 
Looking good Andy.
Liam's party was a success.


----------



## Festus56

> Hey Randy, there is another spammer girl out looking for a "friend"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hope not for long. I just flagged her and let Cricket know. Randy better hurry.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Nice pictures Andy, you still in CA?

Like the beach cart but looks like work to move it.

Good when the parties are successful Bill, tell the young man Happy Birthday .


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, shop time has been slowed by the arrival of…...PIZZA!

Bummer…..no beer came with it….

Spent $1 at all the sales today….Tea kettle, a Phillips screwdriver ( $0.25!!!) and a pair of pliers. That was all that I got. Didn't get to about half the sales today…...lack of funds, mainly. Now that the sales are over with, the paycheck will show up….

had a small, tiny, little plastic baggy, that Eric @ nhplaneparts sent me…...bolt and spur for the #45…...now I can't seem to find it…$8 floating around…somewhere. Did find the old spur, might just see about getting a new bolt. Easy-out took the old bolt apart, might need new threads, too. If I do need that spur for a dado cut…JB WELD should fix me right up….


----------



## bandit571

Might, just might, after the pizza has run it's course, I may sneak off to the shop for a while…..

Think anyone would miss me? Might need a Mountain Dew to take along…...maybe I an get the chair's back put together?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What the hail!


----------



## bandit571

Slats have been fitted to one crest rail…









Maybe I can get the other rail fitted Sunday? Got it all clamped up, and ready to chop five mortises into it…









And that might complete the back of this rocker…..


----------



## DIYaholic

My weekend has started.
I think a nap is called for….
AFTER a few cold ones!!!


----------



## Festus56

We are here helping you start your weekend


----------



## DIYaholic

> We are here helping you start your weekend
> 
> - Festus56


I almost forgot….
It's Saturday Night OPEN Bar!!!

Dang, I miss Dean reminding us!!!


----------



## Festus56

You are in charge of that now, but no worries if you forget we will start without you!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> You are in charge of that now, but no worries if you forget we will start without you!!!
> 
> - Festus56


No problem, except….
I may forget to close the bar!!!


----------



## Festus56

> You are in charge of that now, but no worries if you forget we will start without you!!!
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> No problem, except….
> I may forget to close the bar!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Perfect !!!


----------



## CFrye

Happy Anniversary, Doe and Gerry!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

Been a busy few days so I've been lurking. Kenalog shot seems to be doing its job and giving me some relief. Unfortunately it's also caused me to overdo it a bit. Got the backyard cleaned up, weeds are at least cut down, and the firewood pile moved. I got plants potted up - got a spearmint and a cilantro plant.Just trying to buy myself some more time since the garden bed isn't together yet. My cousin came over and we started setting up the garden bed in the yard but the thunder and lightening kicked in and had us quit. As well as me finding out I have a few pieces cut wrong/not enough. Urgh. It was a good visit though.

Today's plan is to finish cleaning up the weed mess we made yesterday, get that sacked up, get the house bug barrier spray down and maybe some round up down - all before the dogs come home at lunch. Unfortunately we are also going to end up replacing our condenser/A/C unit once the holiday weekend is over. House has only been able to stay at about 76/78, Luckily the basement is cooler and it's not as humid as outside.

@Candy blog is done and up - at least it should be - I wrote it on Fri night.

@Bill tell Liam Happy belated bday for me/us  I'm sure he had a blast!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been worked like a borrowed mule, how many more days are left in this weekend???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, is that bar still open???


----------



## MustacheMike

Thanks Marty. I give it a try. Here is our band saw blade for the DYI wood band saw.!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wanna see you coil that blade up Mike.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, put me down for a set of plans…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Which came first, the tree or the bandsaw mill that cut the tree that built the bandsaw mill that was needed to cut the tree that… Um…..


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks Candy. You're the best.

About time for us to hit the trail for home.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought it sucked changing my bandsaw blades. I wonder if they come in a box of 10?


----------



## mojapitt

I thought someone stole my enthusiasm. Then I remembered that I am at my real job and have none.


----------



## MustacheMike

We did have a little problem with tear out on 1/4" luan though!!!!


----------



## CFrye

> We did have a little problem with tear out on 1/4" luan though!!!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


Ya mean you couldn't get 3 teeth in the board?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Everybody is headin' north to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway, I'll be headin' south…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Hot one here Sat., mid 80s and humid. This a.m. it's high 50s and dry.

Finally disassembled the kid's old dilapidated swing set… I'll use some of the PT 2×4s to make a bunny pen so they can stretch their legs.

My oldest is practicing all the military songs for tomorrow's parade. We'll go watch her march and then listen to the speaches at the Civil War monument. So glad to hear about how the state rep's grandfather served… as if that was somehow to Mr. Politico's credit. Then we'll burn hot dogs on the grill.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
Oh yeah, the bar is still OPEN….
& will remain that way until Dean shows up to close it!!!

Happy….
Birthday
Anniversary
& anything else I missed.

Congrats on the….
Build Completion
Family triumphs
& anything else I missed.

Looking forward to….
Whatever happens….


----------



## ssnvet

Andy… Happy to see you sitting tall in the saddle.

Can't believe the garbage in the news today… This country is going down the toilet so fast.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

I have ta stop today and buy a new flag, had to retire my old one due to storm damage…..


----------



## rhybeka

went back to lowes to pick up some more PT lumber for my projects. I'll at least get the ramp the right height today. not sure on the rest since it seems my motivation and Monte's are hanging out together. Praying the bill to fix/replace the A/C isn't horrible.


----------



## Gene01

Marty,
Thanks for the reminder of the reason.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…

Cold, leftover Pizza for breakfast…...still no beer in the house….


----------



## bandit571

> This weekend, there will be parades, cookouts, parties and such…..
> 
> This weekend was once called Decoration Day. Where widows and their families would go out to the graveyards, and decorate the headstones of the Civil War Veterans. Might have been a parade out there, maybe a "Social" afterwards. Only later did the last day in May morphinto a Holiday Weekend.
> 
> But, please remember these gentle Souls..
> 
> That farmboy trying to cross a frozen Delaware River at Christmas time
> That ill-trained militia private, trying to prevent the nation s capitol from being burned down
> That Trooper, riding around in Mexico
> All those boys in both Blue and Butternut/Gray
> Those former cowboys trying to run up Kettle Hill
> Those young men, drafted into service, and then having to wade around in a muddy trench
> Those young men and ladies, who left home to fight against the Axis of Evil
> Those vets, trying to stay warm around a frozen road in Korea
> Young men, wading around in a rice paddy
> And all the others, called to duty to save the world
> 
> They gave their all, so you can have that cookout, that parade, those parties.
> 
> Remember them, these gentle souls, and pray that we NEVER
> charge up another hill, storm a bullet-ridden beach,try to jump out of a burning plane, and any other acts of war
> Remember them…
> 
> ( from a post I wrote over on the patriot woodworker site. )
> 
> - bandit571


Maybe…some day…....

Matt: Was that fellow from the 20th Maine Regiment of Volenteers Infantry. Col. A. Ames, commanding?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mike I have watched those blades being changed and sharpened, interesting process.

Have a drink Marty, you have earned it.

Safe travels Andy.

Good one Marty, and the post you wrote Bandit, reminds us of the reason.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm off to enjoy my pursuit of life, liberty & freedom….
Granted by the heroic efforts of those
that this weekend is all about.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Gene01

Well said, Steve, well said.


----------



## Doe

Candy, wow! how did you know? It's been 40 years and I hope to keep him for a very, very long time.


----------



## CFrye

Doe, while I'd love to have a great memory for such important details, the truth is I was searching the original thread for a picture of a project started long ago and came across your declaration of the anniversary (Bill and Cindy's is next month). I was trying to just look at the pictures and kept getting distracted…lots of squirrels in those (these) parts! 
Safe travels, Andy and family! Horse show Granny needs a rest. Tell Carol I did NOT share that picture!


----------



## bandit571

Snuck down to the shop for awhile today….waiting on glue to cure









Even pinned the joints….









Once this thing is off my bench, I have more mortises to chop…....

GrandBRATS being just that…BRATS. Might time to pull a Randy, and go hide out?


----------



## bandit571

Used to have an Uncle, that every year at this time, he would be at Indy, usually in the infield areas. Used to be able to listen to the race on the car radios…usually an AM station would have it on.

Nice breeze outside today!!!


----------



## bandit571

Well, wonder if that glued up back is done yet….about time to go hide again…


----------



## ArlinEastman

My wife and I are finally looking at buying a newer vehicle. We test drove a 2013 Toyota Highlander and boy does it ride and drive well but the sticker shock of $24000. To me that is a TON of money and a fourth of a nice house.

I would love to keep our Toyota Matrix but it rides worse than a tank and I can feel every piece of sand in the road.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: That 2006 Town & Country van I am about paid off on…was under $5,000. Second and third row seats fold down into the floor..Stow-n-go. Plus, there is that 3.8 V-6 under the hood…

You MIGHT check them out…..seems they were made by the thousands….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Thunderstorm just rolled it's wy through here…..lots of noise, not much else…..humidity went right up. though…


----------



## MustacheMike

I just sold a 2005 Town & Country with 191,000 on it and still was running strong. Only problem is that most 2004- 2008's had terrible rust problems especially if you live in salt country.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey folks- *Sandra and her clothespins* made our new edition of Behind the Sawdust! Check it out here on LJ's. She's in the "tool time" segment near the end. Thanks again for sending us some, Sandra!


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin when I was working my wife talked me out of a brand new Cadillac CTS-V. She used the same comment "wow this it really nice but you could pay off the house or buy a couple rental properties". She is a very smart person. So I drive my mint condition 89 Honda Civic that I paid $500 for instead.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*D-Lloyd*- I'd take a paid off house over a nice car any time! I paid mine off before I was 35. Mustache Mike's been mortgage free for years too. It's just great to know you own part of this planet and nobody can take it away from you. Unless you don't pay your taxes that is… Or if they decide to widen the road or build a highway or…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Birthday Sue and belated Happy birthday to Liam
Happy Anniversary to Doe and Jerry.

Monte - Bullies like to go after whatever/whoever makes them feel inferior. Your work is amazing.

Best friend's Dad died. He had a good long life. Nice guy. Having their family over for dinner tonight. Having a pre-dinner break. Ham is in the oven, scalloped potatoes likewise. Carrots are glazed and the beer is chilling.

Got interrupted. Dinner is over. Burp


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey STUMPY ! Just saw your post now. Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Hash Brown & Cheese Potato Soup will ( BURP!) supper. Now I had better go and get something out of a few clamps…









Need to "grind" a bunch of these down …









GrandBRAT being just that…..time for me to go and hide…

Evening, Your Grace! The Boss loves those clothes pins!


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah stumpy I got sicker shortly after that so my money has went to medical stuff so our house isn't paid off but we are looking for a different one with land.


----------



## ArlinEastman

We sold the two other vehicles which were my truck I always wanted 2001 Ford XLT 4 door diseal and her car was a 1999 Torus and sold both to get the 2007 Toyota Matrix since it was the only one I could get into the door since it was wide enough.

I put up with the hard ride since she had to put my wheel chair in the hatch back and everything made it easier for her too. Also this car and injuries kept us from doing any traveling and that was for 8 years now.

Now with my parents in the last 70's and early 80's I would like to see them before they dye and visit others here and elsewhere. Also I can now start driving and want the freedom to drive again.


----------



## Doe

It was a lovely day. Had bubbly (aka beer) in the garden (aka back yard) while the anniversary prime rib was smoking. Had some time in the shop with both good and painful results. I had a block of wood bounce back from the table saw and bung me in the arm. A spectacular bruise is expected tomorrow. I was discombobulating a skid (aka pallet) in the back yard while keeping my gentleman company when the gentle persuader (can't remember what it's called - sort of a small flat crowbar) bounced back and whacked me in the forehead. A spectacular bruise is expected tomorrow.

Last week I went to my local wood procurer and he told me he had an ash board I had to see. He called it 'hen's teeth". I could see a beak-y pattern and thought it was a specific term (like bird's eye). He said "no, rare as".









He resawed it for me and I think I'll make a couple of clocks. In any case, it's pretty.

I've been working on a platter in a way that I've never tried before. It's like one by Stephen Hogbin, a turning hero. I keep taking pictures, fully expecting it to blow up before it's finished. Here's what I have so far:








I love rubber chuckies ; the platter has been supported 90% of the time which is a great comfort . . . and risk reducer.


----------



## bandit571

Chisel hopped out of a cut, and poke my hand….have a red dot on the back of the hand….

Must have had a Gulley-Washer come by while I was in the shop…..Can't hear thunder down there, but, one good sign of a heavy rain does show up down there..









Water comes in at the south end of the basement, then runs north to the floor drain…..









Usually right where I am working….did get a little bit done, though..









Three mortises chopped. back seat support set, and the back. Still need to move the side a bit, makes things easier to chop into a post..









Might be a little better support than this….


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, newer does not necessarily mean better. It *DOES* mean higher tags, taxes and insurance! Shop wisely, my friend. 
Doe,(not in any order) Ouch! Pretty! MMmmmm. I read rubber *DUCKIES* 3 times before I got it right! I've been scoping out longworth chucks lately…
Off to watch the latest Stumpy installation! 
BRB


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry I've been away for a few days. Almost done moving. Also, my high school has an alumni softball tournament every year to raise money for the school's athletics programs. Nannette and I both played yesterday. No soreness today, but might be a bit different tomorrow.

Sue-Belated happy birthday wishes! I hope you got all the rusty tools you can handle!

Andy-You look good on that horse. It's nice to see you riding high! Congrats to Ella and Kim too.

Doe-Happy anniversary to you and your beau. I don't know of too many couples with 40 years married. Actually, Nannette and I will be there in four short years.

Bandit-Thanks for the reminder of the reason for Memorial Day. WAY too many people only see tomorrow as another reason to barbecue and get drunk. The rocker's looking good. Water running in the basement is not looking good.

Arlin-My son and daughter-in-law just bought a new Toyota Highlander last week. It's got all the bells and whistles, and looks and runs great. My wife and I will probably be looking for a new-to-us vehicle, either a truck or a van.

Marty-Nice editorial cartoon about the price of freedom.

Festus-How's the new shop coming along?

Dean-You need to check in. We're starting to get worried.


----------



## DonBroussard

Oh, and congrats to Sandra on being included in Stumpy's show. Get ready for some more orders!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. Played golf today with my father in law. Did pretty good for me.
Candy is right. Cindy and I will have 15 years behind us next week.
I had way too much pizza for dinner with Cindy's parents and their friends. Burrrp.


----------



## bandit571

Next November 18…the Boss and I will have our 44th…....


----------



## bandit571

Not sure what I'll be doing tomorrow….sounds like I may be going down to Huber Heights for a cookout…...

Would prefer to go to the shop, instead…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening again. Just got back from the office. Getting ready for court in the morning.
Longest trial I've ever been involved in. Dog tired.

Really like that platter Doe.


----------



## Gene01

Happy anniversary Doe and Jerry.
Happy birthday sue.

The 14th of this month, it will be 45 for Phyllis and I. It's been a good run.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congrats on a great anniversary Doe, here's to many more !!!

Making a couple frames for Jamies antique mirrors today. Decided the old ones might not make another move.

Don I have the shop pretty well set up but about every day I find something else to give a proper home like a couple shop clocks that needed redone. It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Doe

Happy Anniversary to both of you. I have only seen the Hens tooth in wood once in a picture of someone else turning it and they said the same thing about how rare it is.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks, it's Monday.
I may not be posting much, but I'm keeping up with the posts.

Keep on keeping on..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

brought to task by the SO on a graphic I'm supposed to have had done two days ago for her, so my garden bed will have to wait. We broke down and turned the A/C off since it's not doing much good running. Here's hoping the A/C guys can get to us soon - though we're supposed to be down into the 70's by the end of the week.

Not looking forward to going back to work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, how many looooong years do Debbie and I have???

Mornin', Day 2 down of playing in the woods, back to reality today. suppose to go to oldest daughter later today for a cookout, would rather stay hidden. found a nice cherry burl yesterday, may get a pic of it later if I remember. Lots of Sassafras growing down here too, gonna hafta harvest some of it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Going to a barbecue today. Weather looks perfect.
Thanks to all who have given their lives so we can have a barbecue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, here's something of interest… Sassafras leaves are dried and pulverized to make file - a spice used by folks in the south (Especially the Cajuns in Louisiana). File is used as a seasoning and thickener in soups, stews, and gumbos…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty…go make some Tea with it….

Ummmm

1500 hrs, Zulu today, a moment of silence will be observed…...

"Hand Salute!" " Two!" Carry on….


----------



## CFrye

Marty, waaaaay more than *she* shoulda put up with!
Good morning, Nubbers. 
Got Brian over here this morning to make a dumpster run and help Jim with siding some more. As soon as he picked up the first trash bag, I remembered it's a holiday and the dumpsters are closed. Sigh. They are gone to Lowes now to get some stuff. I'll be in bed (hopefully) asleep when they get back. Y'all be safe. Thank a vet, as Bill has done, for the opportunity to have your day off/picnic/BBQ. God bless, and Day, Day.


----------



## gfadvm

We made it home at midnight. A great time and really glad I was able to go but really tired and lots of work to catch up on.

Happy birthday, anniversary, etc to those I missed.

Carrt on ….......


----------



## rhybeka

No BBQ's here… just remembrance of those who paid the ultimate price.

I lost a co-worker in Afghanistan. We weren't close, but I'd worked with him for about two years before he re-upped with his reserve unit for another tour. He'd even had his dad pick out a ring for his girlfriend that he was going to give her when he returned. He was killed by an IED. He's been gone a while now - several years - but I still hope and pray for his family and the girl he left behind.

that and trying to stay cool.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Andy glad you are home. Liked all your pictures.

Remembering the reason for the day. No big party here.


----------



## Gene01

To those who gave their last full measure, THANK YOU!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, didn't Jimmy Buffett sing about filé gumbo in one of his songs? I've had it before, it was quite good!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy anniversary to both of you

Uhhh dovetails are not being cooperative but when malleted together nothing went pop so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## DonBroussard

Honor Memorial Day in remembrance of men much braver than me, who went where angels feared to tread.

Hank Williams, Sr. had "jambalay, crawfish pie, file' gumbo" in the song "Jambalaya".


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right. Hank williams.


----------



## DonBroussard

We keep a container of file' to put in our gumbo. The Native Americans taught my people how to crush sassafras leaves in a hollowed out stump with a stick with a rounded tip as a crude mortar and pestle. Some locals still make their file' the traditional way. Sassafras tress grow pretty well here. If you've ever cut sassafras, you will recall that signature root beer fragrance. Don't inhale the dust, since sassafras dust is a direct toxin. Interesting how in nature some parts of a plant are food and some other parts of the same plant are poison.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to Huber heights for a supper on the grill…..no shop time today, I guess…


----------



## Gene01

Doesn't Zatarains sell file' powder?
Does it taste like root beer?


----------



## rhybeka

Pics of my tool store stash - they probly won't be right side up but I'll try









Mallet - since they cherry stock Marty gave me won't just turn itself into a mallet - it's on the top five of my list to make in the new shop.









Marking gauge - Dan (store owner) talked me into a two pin over a one pin. The adjustment for the secondary pin is kinda neat









12 in combo square because I need one - locking screw is tight - needs some cleaning - supposedly a Stanley










Last but not least a Bailey #5. Already in the process of being cleaned.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…go make some Tea with it….
> 
> - bandit571


Can't dig it til fall when the root begins to store all the good stuff for winter. Actually, it is the bark of the root that stores the flavor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is the cherry burl, it is a very rare Indiana abnormality known as Prunus elbowitis, it is worth thousands of dollars and is available to the highest bidder… Um, yea, whatever…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

All I know is that when you clear land for a house and dig a foundation where there are lots of sassafras it smells like a root beer factory for a long tjime.


----------



## DIYaholic

My friend "The Chef" was featured on the local news cooking segment this morning.
In the video, you'll see a cutting board, made by none other than our buddy Jeff, JL7.

http://www.wcax.com/story/32094552/bison-brie-sliders-with-chef-anthony

http://www.wcax.com/story/32094445/hummus-naan-with-chef-anthony


----------



## JL7

Hey thanks Randy! After watching those videos I'm really not sure how you stay so thin…....The Chef knows his stuff…..

Great memorial call-outs everyone…..I too am thankful for those who gave the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom….


----------



## CFrye

Nice tool haul, Beka! 
Sandra, congrats on more advertising via Stumpy and Mike on Behind the Saw Dust. Hope the trial ends soon and with the desired verdict. 
Jeff('s board) gets some prime time as well! 
Mill and dry that 'elbow', Marty. Will make interesting boxes, maybe?
Nothing going POP is good, AJ!
Welcome home, Andy and family!
Time to get ready for work. Later, gators.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody interested in card scrapers? They sure beat sandpaper! We just finished a new video with 5 steps to a properly sharpened scraper. Check it out on the LJ's blog- http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/86810


----------



## bandit571

Ate way ( or is it weigh) too much, paying for it now…...Mizzzzz-er--eeee….BURP!

Home from the party…...looks like the local fire departments had busy day….lots of "smoke signals" around the area…


----------



## diverlloyd

Good video stumpy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mill and dry that elbow , Marty. Will make interesting boxes, maybe?
> 
> - CFrye


I was thinkin' it would make a nice chunk for the lathe, but box parts are good too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's on the menu bandit??? I had a double quarter pounder with pepper jack cheese on Beefsteak rye, chips, washed it down with 2 Henry's hard orange and a double shot of Jack's finest…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty how big is the burl, it could make a interesting headrest for a chair?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thought AJ, it's 5 inches in diameter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Reality check at 4:30am…..

Night…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just checking in.

g'night


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am like you Bandit, ate way to much. Got the grill going and cooked burgers, brats and corn and ate more than my share.

Like the new tools Becka. You will need a bigger shop soon also if you keep collecting.

Got to go watch Stumpy's video now. Never used a card scraper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have become a fan of a card scraper. I just need to sharpen it more often.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks. Coffee being consumed. Time to get my big girl clothes on..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, one eye is open, looking around, deciding whether to stay open…..NEED. MOUNTAIN. DEW>

Burgers,brats,tater salad,Mac&Cheese,Hard Root Beers…...there was also chops, and chicken on the grill. Spicy Collard Greens with Ham, and Grandson's Birthday cake with 7 candles.

TV had "Saving Private Ryan" playing…....

IF I do wake up…maybe some chisel work might get done….


----------



## DIYaholic

G'morning people,

Happy back to the daily grind day!!!


----------



## rhybeka

I'm awake and flying low and fast - pile of work that I came back to is much larger than expected. /sigh/ I'll see ya'll in a few days.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! Gotta watch Stumpy's card scraper sharpening video then after work nap (abbreviated version) then go see the dentist to get a chipped tooth patched. I am very thankful it never hurt, just let me know it wanted to. Does that make sense? Day, Day (after video)!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool overcast day here. Furnace even kicked on early this morning. Been a couple weeks

Shop time all day for me, Grandma J is being entertained with Miss V. today.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been trying to get ahold of some saw logs including maple, box elder, cedar. Nothing. Today I delivered quilt racks to farm family and he asked me if I wanted some more big walnut logs. Well, yes I do. I guess this is a good problem to have.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

News Flash! Matt actually did woodworking yesterday… Getting back into the long dormant Hope Chest #2 build. Cut the laminated top to length on the TS sled
Dado cut the slot in the bread boards on the router table
Cut the tenon on thetop with a rabbeting bit with a guide bearing. 
Oversized the tenon ever so slightly and then hand sanded the slot to get a nice snug fit.

I have an annoying little gap to clean up… looks like the edge on the bread board wasn't exactly perpendicular to the top face, so I'll nip in on the TS and then cut the slot a little deeper (Router table is still set up).

Saw dust! What a concept.


----------



## Gene01

> Um…
> 
> - Gary


Ditto


----------



## bandit571

Well, I actuall had a little tool rehab yesterday….and gave an eggbeater drill a "new" handle…









Came off of that weird looking screwdriver/speeder bar, since trashed. The OEM handle on the eggbeater was missing a cap, and was cracked…..

Got a wee bit done before the Boss needed to go to town…









Getting things sized up for a seat to be made….back is ready.


----------



## StumpyNubs

PART TWO- Yesterday it was scraper sharpening. Today it's scraper techniques. Check it out: http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs/blog/86858


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon fellow limberjerks. 
Three of the boys are off making money with small jobs for different neighbors. 
The youngest (William Calvin) doesn't usually get to go do things like this because we worry about him too much because he has arthritis in the knees and it gives him hell. 
So we gave him jobs around the house to do and Lisa and I will pay him instead. 
Anyway, after he finished his work, he and I worked on a pen for him. 
Thought ya'll might want to see it. The blank was one I got from doe at the magnolia jamboree. 

















He promptly went and put it up as soon as we finished it and I took photos. He says he wants it to use next school year. 
I find the kids appreciate these things even more when they had a hand in it like helping me make them.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, stop by the house and leave your walnut scraps anytime.
Saw dust! Congrats, Matt!
Bandit, nice rehandle job. That will give some future tool nut fits, trying to ID that eggbeater with the unusual handle.
William and William Calvin, gorgeous pen! Great job you two!
I've been to the dentist and have a numb mouth and a professional inlay on my broken tooth. Appointment made for the rest (2 fillings and a crown) for the end of the month. I'm going back to bed. Stumpy, I'll watch part 2 later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that chair is really taking shape.
Getting the camper ready for use next weekend. I hate mice. Do we really need them?


----------



## bandit571

William: Pen looks great!!

Candy: Handle does indeed hanve a name incised into it…"M-B TOOL CO. " Pat. Allowed "PROV. R.I." maybe someone will have better luck than me, finding THAT tool company…heheheheh.

Bill: Thanks, I need a little bit more shop time that what the Boss is allowing right now…..otherwise, it would have been done.

Stumpy: Afraid all I use for scraping is a piece of glass. I cut a new line to sharpen.


----------



## ssnvet

William… the best adjective I can think of when I look at that pen is "groovy" :^) Very retro looking… straight out of 1965. Love it!


----------



## rhybeka

sweet pen, William and son!

I didn't get home from work until about t6:30…then went about making travel arrangements for work for next week. ugh. no where fun - Waukegan IL.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, "Big walnut logs" are always a good thing. Kind of endangered around here.

A big hackberry blew over in the pasture while we were gone. Took all day to cut it up, haul the brush off , and cut the firewood. Too crooked to make sawlogs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve been to the dentist and have a numb mouth
> 
> - CFrye


I was wundering why your typing sounded funny…..



> Getting the camper ready for use next weekend. I hate mice. Do we really need them?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Toss a snake or two in there to fix that problem…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

The day job…. Need sleep and need sawdust.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/james-paul-turpin-murder-trial-day-11-1.3608594


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why do we hafta do chores before we can play, I never get ta have any fun…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, you are the very definition of the word hero.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

It is fun making sawdust Matt, I made walnut sawdust all day. Making a case for my new chisels.

Fancy pen William, you and your boy did great.

Chair is looking good Bandit, almost useable.

Candy I don't like going to dentists, but I should more often.

Sandra you deserve a good vacation with sawdust involved when this is done. That's a long time to sit in a courtroom.

Good video on card scrapers Stumpy, I am going to try them. Just never was around anyone that knew anything about them until LJ's

Is Mrs. Monte home yet ???


----------



## gfadvm

Hang in there Sandra. It sounds like you are the baby's prime advocate.

Where's Monte? Leanna should be home soon?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really need to make a plan to come down Andy, if you're up to it and aren't traveling to any shows. I now have 5 walnut logs and two white oaks. The farm where I'm getting the walnut also has some big hackberry, but none of them dead.

Good article Sandra. Thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I feel up to it now but no clue what the future holds. My progress MRI is scheduled for ~4-5 weeks from now. Then start the double dose chemo if things go according to plan. I'm just taking it one day at a time so hard to make plans. Sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam will be done with summer school soon. Maybe we can come in mid June before he goes to a weeklong camp. I totally understand Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…









Needed a few extra hands today…....will try again tomorrow…..

Started fighting clamps, among other things, today…....finally just walked back out of the shop for the day….

This is the kind of glue ups I hate, when you need ten pairs of hands, but only have enough room for a single pair of hands…..can't imagine ten clamps at the same time…..you have be warned, all you rocker builders out there…..have a lot of help for glue ups…you WILL need it.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sandra,
Cases like this one must be tough on the psyche.
You clearly deserve a sawdust vacation….
& Kennedy Corrigan deserves justice.
You can feel good, knowing you are providing that justice!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…Marnin ta ye…...leave it at that….

Randy: WAKE UP…..I need more Mountain Dew, get busy…


----------



## Gene01

74, it's an honor to call you a friend.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, the rocker is looking good, despite the lack of hands.

There's two sawmill down the road from my BIL's house. According to him, they both saw only walnut. 
From the highway you can see several dozen very large logs awaiting the saw. Wish I'd drove my truck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry, Bandit….
I'm fresh out of Mountain Dew!!!
I do have coffee though….
Who's got the bacon???


----------



## bandit571

Got a pound of BACON in the fridge, needing fried up…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Trying to get my act together to facilitate a Systematic Plant Layout event for one of our smaller departments. We brought in a consultant to help us overhaul our 30,000 sf woodshop (crates and pallets) two years ago and it was a big success. So lucky me has been tasked with reproducing the process in-house.

74… hope the truth is revealed and you get a verdict that matches the truth.


----------



## ssnvet

Yesterday I got to do something "fun" that I have never done before.

The local machine shop we used for years (run by a retired NASA engineer who passed away) shut it's doors and we purchased their metal heat treating furnace so we can harden tool steel parts in house.










We used it for the first time yesterday…. heating up a part we machined from O-1 tool steel up to 1,550 deg. F (that will burn your pizza in a hurry) and then quenched it in oil (pulled it out of the oven while bright cherry red and dropped into a wire cage basket submerged in a metal bucket of special oil).

The part changes appearance to dark black as the outer surface carbonizes, and a flakey scale forms from carbon in the air.

After the part cools, we partially anneal the crystal structure by putting it back in the oven at 350 deg. F, so it won't be extremely brittle.

We don't have a Rockwell Hardness Tester on site, but the formula we followed should achieve a harness of C65, which matches that of the best Japanese chisels.

Today we'll finish grind the part to it's final size (heat treating can warp the steel ever so slightly) and assemble it into our bead drop mechanism, which measures and dispenses extremely fine (and abrasive) glass beads.

More fun than a geek should be allowed to have.

Wish Super Dave could come and play, his inner blacksmith would have enjoyed it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here. Shop time again today as Grandma J and Miss V are watching each other

That looks cool Matt. Not much of a metal worker but have watched a lot of interesting processes.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well we did it and will pick up or 2013 Toyota Highlander with 32000 miles and got it for $23,000.

It is 1000% smoother ride then our 2007 Toyota Matrix which I could feel every piece of sand in the road. I can now do some traveling and start doing some driving again also and I am so looking forward to seeing a lot of you someday.

The Highlander is not like the old Caddie or other big cars but it rides smooth for me. We got the Matrix because the doors were wide enough I could easily get in and out of from the wheel chair and my wife to put the wheelchair in the back hatch.

The payments are within out limits and are very happy with that also


----------



## bandit571

Picked some small bolts and some JB Weld Steel Stick at Lowes a while ago…....might get around to fixing that wayward spur on the #45 later this week.

As for that rocker….grrrrrrr, have declared WAR on clamps that refuse to stay put…..will be making blocks to hold them in place. Starting to plan out the arm rests…...going about as well as the glue is…..beginning to think Wednesday is the new Monday…..


----------



## bandit571

Went and made a bunch of these thingys…









So these things will stay put..









Had a drill to use, too…









Just to add one of these..









Need to do one out in front..sometime.

Had to remove almost everything from the bench, just to do a glue up…









Will get yelled at, for having my "crap" on HER dryer…..now I have glue on most of my fingertips to peel off….


----------



## MadJester

Candy…I just hit the big 50…..ugh….it's not too bad so far…LOL

Andy…great pics!

Krunk….I think you're gonna want bigger tires or poofier tires….



> We did have a little problem with tear out on 1/4" luan though!!!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


Ya think? LOL

Thanks to all for the belated birthday wishes! 



> Marty…go make some Tea with it….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Can t dig it til fall when the root begins to store all the good stuff for winter. Actually, it is the bark of the root that stores the flavor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


When I was in scouts, we used the leaves one time to make some tea..really good stuff…..I made some since then as well….just a bit of cheesecloth as a teabag….very tasty…

William…nice looking pen!

Arlin…a decent car can make all the difference…if I still had my last vehicle, I would never have made it to the last two lumberjock conventions…...it was a heap of crap and my mechanic told me not to drive it out of town…which, of course I had to do for work, but I was always worried about breaking down….

Bandit…rocker looks like it's coming along quite fine! 

My Memorial Day weekend was very productive…went to yard sales on Saturday and more on Monday…..found some great tools and other odds and ends….Only got thanked for my service by about four people…really didn't have the heart to tell them that I wasn't dead yet…..


----------



## robscastle

Seems to work for me !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hopefully you're not even mostly dead, which is slightly alive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pic. Who's the one in the middle? :-()


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a letter in the mail today with instructions from the Doctors office for a high protein, low carb diet… AVOID caffeine, alcohol, sugar, pasta, taters, chips, sodas, I don't see this working well for me at all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'll go to the WoodShack and pout for awhile…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who're the three chubbies in the photo above?

That's a historic photo, right there. Those are the founders of the world's first fully digital woodworking magazines- 360 Woodworking and Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody sent some thunderstorms my way…again? Marty's fault?


----------



## CFrye

Hiya Rob! Welcome to the neighborhood!
Marty, at least bacon was not on the avoid list!
OOoooo HISTORY! Where's DEAN?!
Sue, none of my birthdays have gotten me down, yet. 60 is on the distant horizon. That maybe the one. 
Bandit, the Boss will get over it (you mis-using the dryer). Probably faster than you recover from the beating she gives you!
Off I go, to 'serve my community' as Jim says.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New lathe stand from the upcoming June issue. It's sectional- the right half is removable if you wish to use it with a mini/midi lathe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My sympathies Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

> Got a letter in the mail today with instructions from the Doctors office for a high protein, low carb diet… AVOID caffeine, alcohol, sugar, pasta, taters, chips, sodas, I don t see this working well for me at all…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's not a diet, that's a sentence


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I'm supposed to eat a lot of vegetables. I hate vegetables. So I bought a Vitamix. I pack it full of vegetables every day and liquefy. Then I gulp down approx. 40oz of the stuff as fast as I can. It solves two problems- I get my vegetables, and I am so full I don't feel like eating again for at least five or six hours. So it eliminates snacking. Don't get me wrong, it sucks for the two minutes I'm pouring that crap down my throat. But if I didn't do it I'd not only be missing those veggies, I'd also be filling that space in my fat gut with stuff I shouldn't be having. So, I drink coffee for breakfast, do the veggie smoothie for lunch, and eat whatever I want for dinner.

Oh, and I drink 8 glasses of water a day.

And I pee a lot.


----------



## StumpyNubs

...it just occurred to me that a fellow as rotund as I am shouldn't be giving diet advice. So never mind, *Marty*.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I think I'll just find another doctor, his requirements ain't meeting my needs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll take this diet into consideration after I finish this plate of Italian sausage rigatoni and garlic bread…..

and an alcoholic beverage…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Evening all. 
I admit I done my latest project at the speed of randy. 
.
Y'all may remember I recently recieved a broken sander from Eddie and brought it back to life. 
The project starts a bit further back than even that though. 
I promised Jeff around two years ago at the crawfish boil at Eddie's that I would make at least one end grain cutting board. 
So my end introduction into the end grain cutting board game started around two years ago. 
I finally got it done Jeff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to work in some cabinets parts for the cabin this evening, maybe I can finish them faster then a Mississippi cutting board…..


----------



## bandit571

Need to cool down..I am soaked. Five seat slats resawn, and planed flat…









Angle of the dangle…..need to cut the ends into rounds, and then screw them down to the supports…...have to go and buy screws for that, first.

Two armrests are resawn, and bandsawn…









And handplaned smooth…...some dummy forgot to turn on the fans down there…..


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll take it easy tomorrow….Uncle Chuck is starting up in the back of the legs tonight….I even did a bunch of sanding on that thing…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Rob, Stumpy and whoever else I forgot.

Welcome back Monte,

Cutting board looks good William, must be because of it's age.

Marty your diet wouldn't work for me either.

I quit worrying about birthdays a long time ago, now it is a great excuse to eat too much. You are only as old as you feel I keep telling myself. Most of the time it works well.


----------



## robscastle

Yey
Thanks for the welcome I would dearly love to attend one of these functions, and although I have never commented before they are always something I enjoy watching from a distance.

May be I could rally some LJs from around the area and try to do the same !!


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the new wheels, Arlin. 
Stumpy, your lathe stand has a bunch more storage than mudflap's. I still kinda like his. 








William, nice EGCB! Are you addicted?
Rob, pictures or it didn't happen! LJ get-togethers are great! Do it!
Bandit, remember to hydrate (with something other than alcohol)! And turn the fan on!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

I need more coffee, Bandit was sanding the back of his legs??

William - nice cutting board, are there more on the horizon.

Marty - +100 on the Vitamix. Don't think of it as a blender. Think of it as a kitchen TOOL….
My uncle and aunt got one when he was going through his first round of chemo and they love it. And trust me, my uncle would rather be eating bacon and eggs.

I met a new friend and found an AMAZING source of maple boards. Will post later. It should keep the clothespin empire chugging along for awhile.

Welcome Rob! I've been a bit absent lately, but should be back and very annoying soon.

What else did I miss? Need coffee. A bit of break in the work action today. Still have to go to the office, but the other part doesn't resume until Monday.

Matt - that's exactly right. Seekers of the truth, whatever that may be.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and Rob - when I went to last year's reunion, I found out that everyone here is exactly how they present themselves to be. Which is what makes this group great. We're all cracked, but we know it.
Need coffee…. (the little voices say so)


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sue and candy, I didn't enjoy the EGCB as much as I thought I would. 
However, there will be more because I've got a wife who wants a smaller one and a neighbor who I would like to make one for. 
Aaaaaand, maybe I could use up some of those scraps that are otherwise destined to the fire wood pile.


----------



## CFrye

NOOOO! Not the fire!!


----------



## JL7

Hey William…...I always knew you'd get that board done…...looks great! Even with the drum sander, it's still takes a bunch of sanding….right?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Jeff, I didn't think I would ever get through sanding. 
It's end grain. Every time I thought I was through sanding, I'd hold it at a different angle to the light and find out there were still scratches from the drum sander all over the board. 
Oh, and I didn't realize how much oil a bare board was going to soak up either. 
.
Next question. 
I mistakingly posted it on my Facebook page and now have a request for a price. 
So, chairman of the board (Jeff), what kind of pricing would someone like me put on a cutting board. 
It's scrap wood and most of the time I have in this one was learning things I thought I should have known to begin with. 
So how do you price them?
I'm curious, but I don't know if I want to open that can of worms (selling EGCBs)
I could see how you would never possibly get what they are worth based on how much time it takes to do even a simple one like I've done.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, Marnin' ta ye…...leave it at that….

IF I had to sand me legs, I'd have to use Wet-or-Dry sandpaper….

Lathe stand in the Dungeon Shop…









Metal parts were from a metal Loft bed that was being thrown away…...now IF I could find the lathe under all the project stuff…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

Tuesday's gone with the wind and we're over the hump, rolling down hill.

William…. the cutting board looks cool. The pattern shifts just enough to give it that optical illusion effect.

Marty… you're a better man than I if you can follow those doctors orders.

Stumpy… my brother does a similar routine and has lost a LOT of weight.

My wife was reads a blog called "Trim Healthy Momma" and has tried some of the recipes. But my kids decided they wanted to start a "Fat Happy Sisters" blog in protest. :^o

I'm reviewing my notes on finishing the Mahogany hope chest… I thought I had this all figured out, but now I'm not so sure. I've read so many different finishing routines that my head is spinning.

Have a great day….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. One more day then I can leave town with the family and the camper.
William, I've looked at etsy before to help figure out a price. Try to find ones that are comparable and see what they are asking for them.


----------



## diverlloyd

William I start my pricing at $100 and leave scratches in them. People are more likely to use it if it's already scratched. But If I made just a plain end grain board it would be cheaper around $50 but I think a plain one would be a waste of my time and their money. You do very nice work don't sell yourself short.


----------



## JL7

William - a couple of tricks I use on the sanding (with the drum sander) is when you think you are done with a given grit, keep sending it through several more times without changing the drum height…...but no getting around it, it's still a bunch of sanding…....also Eddie posted about spraying water on the board for the final sanding with the ROS and I tried that on the last 2 boards….seemed to help but it also loads up the paper much faster…...

On the pricing question…...god only knows. I once got $300 for a board but that is a rare thing to find a buyer like that. People can buy a board at Walmart for $20 so they think you should be able to make it cheaper than that….....

If I was serious about selling boards (which I'm not), I wouldn't sell anything less than $100 and depending on complexity, closer to $200….....and beware the buyer who requests the custom board to their specs…....it never ends well…...I won't do that anymore…...


----------



## JL7

One other thing about the drum sander and end grain boards…...keep the board in the same orientation always. I mark a spot on the outside edge of one the corners and always have that corner on the left side when it goes through the sander….so even when you flip the board over, the mark is still on the left side….not sure if that makes sense, but your board will end up flatter that way…..

Also - it's good to let the board cool down a few minutes after a bunch of sanding and then hit it again. They curl up when hot…........


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Thanks for the advice Jeff. 
I highly doubt I'll be selling boards. 
I was curious though. 
.
The next board will be another one for Lisa. 
I brought the board I made last night to her. I reminded her she now has the board from Jeff, one that Doe gave her at the jamboree, and this one I made. So I begged her to please throw out the small board she uses a lot. It is store bought, made of bamboo, and jas been in bad shape for forever. 
Anyway, that's when she finally told me why she hangs on to that thing, because for somethings she likes it because it is so small. 
So it looks like, per out agreement last night, my next board will be a small one (exact size of the bamboo one 10×10) so she will finally trash the bamboo board.


----------



## StumpyNubs

All this talk about cutting boards makes me want to fire up that drum sander I got last year. It's a big Grizzly with two drums (2 different grits at the same time). I didn't need it, but it was a REALLY good deal. (One of those "at that price I can't afford NOT to get it!" situations) Since then it's just taking up space in my shop. I've never turned it on, and I am sure it needs tuning and aligning, which is why I haven't messed with it. But maybe it's time to take it for a ride…

You can see it on the left in this screen shot from a recent video. It's the big green thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I will buy it from you. That's a desperate need in my shop.


----------



## bandit571

Strange morning today…..Weekly torando warning test ( Fridays @ noon) just concluded.

Son is in the ER…"chest cold" of some sort…..

After all that hunting the other day for the right sized bolt for the 45's spur, and trying a few, found the right size in my spares box, just needed trimmed for length, cost? $0.00, figures..

Also found a small bag of screws that MIGHT work for seat slats…..Hoping there is at least 15 or so in the bag…

Need to open that second Mountain Dew of the morning…...

Lots of Yard Sales this weekend…..may have to get out and go to a few…..have to beat candy to the prizes….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Maybe I will have to try a end grain cutting board. Never made one but I could use one of my router planes to flatten it. They have worked great for everything else so far. I still would love to have a good drum sander also.

I like that lathe stand too Candy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumps admitted its only takes up room in his shop. 
I vote to sell it to Monte for a deal he can't refuse like you got it. 
I can't stand to see tools that never get used. They were meant to be worked. 
Also, I've seen too many tools, cars, houses, etc. that have gone to pot because they sat up and got neglected.


----------



## bandit571

Son is being transfered to the big city )Lima,OH) Hospital…...double pnuemonia, may need his lungs drained…..details to follow, as we get them..

(Tried to get him to go get checked over last wekend, stubborn-ass didn't want to, wonder where he gets that from…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

I made a push pad today, can I take a nap now???


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Yes Marty. 
You have full permission to go take a nap. 
I feel like doing the same, so I'll join you. 
Hope you don't like cuddling.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yesterday I got to do something "fun" that I have never done before.
> 
> The local machine shop we used for years (run by a retired NASA engineer who passed away) shut it s doors and we purchased their metal heat treating furnace so we can harden tool steel parts in house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

I/we used the same one in our shop and I know you will enjoy it a lot. Just do not touch it with your bare hands.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those dang stubborn Newmans. Hope they can make him feel better.
Hey, Jeff.
I don't use my drum sander a lot, but when I do it is wonderful to have. 
Monte, what do YOU think of that grizzly you've posted a few times? If you're wanting to sand something wider than 18" and fairly long you probably want a wider sander.


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh! Bandit I hope he gets better soon!

I just stopped past - it's the SO's birthday today and I'm waiting on her to come pick me up to go home so we can take care of the pups and go out to dinner.

Oh and I've used one of those sanders - the furniture guy I work with - Whit - has one  we used it to plane some really nice red oak slabs a few weeks back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday!
As Candy pointed out, today is Cindy's and my 15th anniversary…..and I'm at work. We will celebrate in Branson this weekend.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill.

Happy Anniversary!

Wake up Marty….....you playing hooky again today?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wake up Marty….....you playing hooky again today?!
> 
> - JL7


It was such a nice day, I couldn't see wasting it at work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fried taters is a vegetable, right???

Dang woman has gotta sleep sometime… now where did I stash that 3 Musketeer…..


----------



## bandit571

Yep, we be a stubborn lot…...
They will be doing some tests tomorrow..right now, he is in a room. Has a cyst in the bottom lobe of each lung, and a bit of infection going on. Fever broke while being transfered by squad. St. Rita's in Lima, 4th floor room 4B-13. Will go back up there tomorrow to see how he is doing…..Have money for gas, but not for Harbor Freight….oh well..

I had to stay quiet while I was in the hospital,,,,,otherwise, they might have kept me there, too….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Happy Anniversary! Sorry you had to save lives rather than celebrate with your bride.

Stumpy, You have a dual drum sander you have never used? I'm pretty sure that is a felony in my state!

Bandit, That doesn't sound good. Prayers headed out for your son.


----------



## bandit571

Have a gallon of Ice Cold, homemade, Lemonade in the fridge…...I am not drinking plain water from the tap….

Managed to install a couple seat slats today…..before the hospital runs….

Three different doctors came in to see Craig today…...I wonder IF they will talk to each other, or just go their own way? They are hoping to resolve this without going under the knife….we'll see.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Jeff

Hope your son gets better soon Bandit.

Happy Anniversary Bill n Cindy, enjoy Branson with the bride sounds like a good time.

If the weather cooperates we are going camping with the bike tomorrow through Sunday. Might be a little cool at night yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening

Bandit, I hope your son is feeling better soon without the need for surgery.

Happy Anniversary Cindy and Bill.

Neighbour came over this afternoon and asked if I wanted some lumber. I went over to see what he had - lovely very dry birch lumber, wide boards. And the best part, FREE. Must be about 300 bf.
Hmm… what shall I make with it. Um clothespins??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. 
Birch sounds good. In my use of it it tore out while planing. Take small passes to finish and pay attention to train direction. What's this I hear about maple?


----------



## bandit571

Well, when it rains, it pours…

Seems I may have a "helper" down in the shop…....a Brown Bat is flying around down there….shop is closed til it leaves….

Will know more about Craig tomorrow, after all the tests in done…..


----------



## bandit571

Armrests have been fitted, front dowel "Rung" is installed, 3 out of 5 seat slats are in place.

Either the bit is slightly undersized, or the dowels aren't close to 7/8"......had to skinny the one end in order for it to go through the hole….

Armrests are set into a mortise in the back posts…...May add a screw from the back of the post….

I did sit down in the chair, GINGERLY…...and it held my 235 pounds. need to make two new seat slats, so they match the three already installed…


----------



## bandit571

Sneak peek?









Fine tuning will be needed….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> All this talk about cutting boards makes me want to fire up that drum sander I got last year. It s a big Grizzly with two drums (2 different grits at the same time). I didn t need it, but it was a REALLY good deal. (One of those "at that price I can t afford NOT to get it!" situations) Since then it s just taking up space in my shop. I ve never turned it on, and I am sure it needs tuning and aligning, which is why I haven t messed with it. But maybe it s time to take it for a ride…
> 
> You can see it on the left in this screen shot from a recent video. It s the big green thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


This is the one I hope to get us someday

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Drum-Sander/G1066R?utm_campaign=zPage

It is on sale right now for $1600


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Take small passes to finish and pay attention to train direction.
> - firefighterontheside


Which way is the train headin'???


----------



## Gene01

Marty, if the horn keeps getting louder, get off the track cuz it's headed your way.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, hope your boy gets better soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Train, one light in front and 3 in the back, at least around here.


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated birthday, Liam and anniversary, Bill and Cindy!
Bandit, prayers for Craig. Rocker looks good! May need another slat or two in the seat?
300 BF of free lumber? You suck, Sandra!
I'm tired. I'm so glad to be in the minutes!
Looking forward to seeing Gene and Phyl on Sunday!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Gene's coming to your house? Maybe he'll stop by mine on his way home?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- That's the one I have. I paid either $200 or $300 (I don't remember which) for it at a yard sale last year. The only catch was he didn't have 220 power outside where it sat so I couldn't turn it on. But he assured me it worked, and he was a nice looking older gentleman, so I took the chance. The plug on the end of the cord doesn't match my outlet, so I haven't tried it yet. I did have to do a fair amount of disassembly to remove the base so I could fit it through the door in my shop.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Andy, please pm me your address and zip. My GPS lost it since the last visit.
We should be there Monday morning and be out of your hair by noonish. Gotta be home by Wednesday.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers!

Bandit…. hope your son's lungs clear up soon…. I've always found a badminton racket works quite well with bats.

Mr. (&Mrs.) Bill…. Happy Anniversary and best wishes for many more happy years to come.

Train Direction?? Doesn't matter, just get off the tracks. Now for ships, it's Red-Right-Returning.

Stumpy…. you get a belated YOU SUCK, for the drum sander score.

74… Though shalt not turn wide boards into clothes pins (the 11th commandment)

If anyone knows of a capable semi-retired machinist looking for work in Mainiac land let me know, the one working for me thinks his golf league is top priority.

Looks like good weather tomorrow… I think I'm going to go fetch my logs back home, as the sawyer is making more excuses why he can't run the mill. 9 months is long enough. I'm sure the pines are full of boring beetles by now. :^(


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good for you Sandra, free wood is the best.

Safe travels Gene.

Chair is looking good Bandit, looks like a good place to sit and relax.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, not sure if or when we will have internet until we get home Sunday. This is how we travel in the summer. We have a "Spot" gps tracker on the bike. On our web site on the about us page there is a link if anyone wants to follow where we are. https://www.jmh-limited-editions.com/about-us.html


----------



## diverlloyd

Dovetails dovetails dovetails I'm bored with dovetails.


----------



## bandit571

They drained the lungs this afternoon….left side they got it all out, right side…not as good. Morphine to help him breathe, as well as plenty of O2…....Was going back in for more x-rays after awhile…...Will know more later on…

been a LONG day today..

Relieved a little stress this morning, snuck in a few garage sales…....Sue would have had a heart attack, and thrown her back out at just ONE sale….....all tools! Just too much $$$ for me to spend right now…..


----------



## Gene01

Bought an aluminum alloy, etched folding rule by Lufkin, and a strange whetestone today. Phyl got a maple milking stool by Tell City. Total outlay was around $30. 
The whetstone is about 3 X 5 and maybe 3/8 thick. It's really hard and smooth. Very little wear. I'll post pics when we get back to the mesa.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sounds like some good news Bandit, hope they get him well soon. Hang in there we are all thinking about you and family.

We are west of Butte, MT at Fairmont Hot Springs for a couple days. Little windy today but otherwise a good ride. Here is our home, no shop time for me.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bandit, hope your boy is on the mend…....

Mark, nice wheels! That is a sweet traveling package…...I have a Triumph in the shed but couldn't get it to fire 2 years ago and now have to find the motivation to figure it out…....but I'll be tenting it tomorrow despite the rainy forecast….my misfit friends are getting together out west of here…....I expect Monday will hurt.

Cheers…..!


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene - happy travels to you as well….I bet you got some good stories!


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, Y'all be very careful on the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings from rainy Branson. Got here about 2pm. Had some barbecue for dinner followed by some ice cream.
Nice rig Mark. Campsite looks cozy. How's the weather? Here's my site for the weekend, plus the spoiled dogs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, don't you know about how train direction pertains to woodworking. It's all trains these days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man am I jealous of the view Mark. The ozark mountains are a bit smaller.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the anniversary wishes. 15 years has gone by fast. Lots of blessings in that time.


----------



## diverlloyd

bandit best wishes to your kid.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Looks like the new dog has settled right in.

I have pics from Mule Days if anyone wants to see em. Send me your e mail and I can link you to the drop box. Or maybe I can post the link here? https://www.dropbox.com/sc/uuqaakiuckwii3a/AACPU_EtYGi50HSB9_g_KZDqa?oref=e


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Andy she has. A little pensive about getting in the camper though.
Those are great pics, especially the family ones. That is a lot of mules. That parade was something to see. How's Carol getting around these days. Good I hope.


----------



## JL7

Looking good Bill….and the Ozarks are always cool…....love that country…..

Great to see the pics Andy…...I've never knew such a festival existed….looks like a hoot….I too liked the family pics:


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for sharing the picture link, Andy! Good stuff there!
Bandit, please keep us updated on Craig. 
All you campers have a safe and fun time. Keep the pics a coming. 
AJ, not sure is boring dovetails are better or worse than frustrating dovetails. 
Cool stuff, Gene, even without rust!
Marty, you never said for sure which one you kept…Debbie or the new dog?


----------



## CFrye

Who's job hunting?


----------



## MustacheMike

Saturday 5:30 am. Where is everybody. Wood workers don't sleep in. Get those saws cuttin!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately Mike, I am at my real job this weekend. Otherwise sawdust would be flying.


----------



## mojapitt

Hate double posts


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Made the smaller 10×10 board and Lisa finally gave me permission to chunk the cheap old store bought board.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I have nothin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's why you shouldn't buy cheap Menards oak ply…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have a piece that looks like that also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought I'd save a few bucks on the cabinets down at the cabin… Pass the filler…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

You'll never notice it as long as you don't open the door…..


----------



## mojapitt

Out of sight, out of mind


----------



## mojapitt

All I can say is that the stuff I got from Lowes was worse. I don't have a HD to compare to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's raining.
The oak ply I got for Cindy's bookcase had a lot of voids under the veneer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's why it's cheaper I guess…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not sure the HD around here has oak ply…..


----------



## mojapitt

So who carries good stuff?


----------



## mojapitt

Would putting tape on it prior to cutting help?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the problem is the inner core layers are not glued well and they have voids or chunk out while cutting causing a tear in the veneer. A quality cabinet grade ply has a better core so you don't have that problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Menards is $40 for their 1/2 inch oak, a good cabinet grade from a local supplier is about $80…..


----------



## mudflap4869

&^)$%@!** and SHUCKY DARN! I spent a big part of the day yesterday puting up ceiling tile. This morning they are falling all over the floor. Staples didn't hold them. It looks like I am going back to Lowe's for liquid nails.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yep, I tried ceiling tiles once, it wasn't purdy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got word my brother is back in the hospital in Missouri while visiting my sister, maybe another heart attack, fluid around his lungs and heart…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is he in Branson Marty? We are.
Menards I believe has several grades of plywood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yes, he's in Branson…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Carol is doing great! She can now outrun the granddaughters! Started raining here as soon as I opened up the wood barns and quit when I ran back out and closed them up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will be here til Monday. Let me know if I can help in some way. I know the hospital here is good at taking fish hooks out of people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's how the rain was driving to Branson. Start, stop, start, stop, etc. Now it's just raining. Had a river going under the camper.


----------



## CFrye

Hope they get him tuned up, Marty. 
Does anyone have Gene's cell number? Could you please PM it to me or call him and have him call me? Thanks. I think the number I have is the home phone.


----------



## Gene01

Candy and Jim, we plan to leave here around 06:00. That should put us in Joplin around 14:00.

Andy, that's a great picture. Will Ella be around Monday? Told Phyllis all about her and how much she and our granddaughter, Ella are alike. 
We'll be leaving the Afton area around 07:30 Monday.

We're looking forward to seeing all you guys.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

1 million post dont seem that long , been busy and on the road , and even selling a few things of wood , glad to see alls above the ground , 
just a drive by to say hello and God bless ,

Andy i will be in Norman OK for a week later this month , going to try to get over your way love to see ya ,will call and give ya a heads up first

Bandit pups looks like they are growing like weeds


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Rob!

Bandit…hope your son feels better soon! 


> Yes Marty.
> You have full permission to go take a nap.
> I feel like doing the same, so I ll join you.
> Hope you don t like cuddling.
> 
> - William


Need to file this under "images I did not need in my head…"

74….nice score on the free wood!!



> They drained the lungs this afternoon….left side they got it all out, right side…not as good. Morphine to help him breathe, as well as plenty of O2…....Was going back in for more x-rays after awhile…...Will know more later on…
> 
> been a LONG day today..
> 
> Relieved a little stress this morning, snuck in a few garage sales…....Sue would have had a heart attack, and thrown her back out at just ONE sale….....all tools! Just too much $$$ for me to spend right now…..
> 
> - bandit571


Dang….really hope they get it all sorted out….good thing I found some tools today or I'd be totally freaking out about missing that one!!



> You ll never notice it as long as you don t open the door…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


True story…..

Marty…sorry to hear about your brother…hope he feels better soon….

So….along with a few axes (and even a double bit…yay!) I found this old Stanley plane…..did some looking around on hyperkitten and figure it's a #3, Type 4…..I'd be a whole lot happier if the throat wasn't all jacked up, but other than the tote being broken, the rest of the mechanics are fine…..we'll see how it does when I get around to listing it….absolutely no markings on the bed….had to do that automated thing on their site that asks things like "how many dates are on the bed" and stuff like that…..really not happy with the throat issue…oh well…..the life of a tool picker I guess….LOL


----------



## bandit571

Depending on how well he responds to the meds, and the breathing treatments…he MAY get to go home Sunday?

We'll see how it goes…...

The garage sale with wall-to-wall tools? They had two of the biggest Yankee screwdrivers Stanley ever made, just laying on a table…...$50 for the pair??? Entire garage was just full of tools…..DRAT!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,



> Mark, Y all be very careful on the road.
> 
> - gfadvm


Thats the best thing about this part of the country. Not that it is totally safe but we have more animals than stupid drivers on these more rural roads. Animals are usually more predictable. On the bike I run slower and imagine that every thing is out to get you.

We was thinking about going to the Montana Mule days about 20 miles away from here but found out since we had been there they moved it about 160 miles away.

Nice rig and campsite you have too Bill. Yes the views here are great. Have several pictures of the ride so far but forgot the camera cord to download them.

Marty hope your brother is doing good and your boy too Bandit.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone and their families Just need to get better and I will be praying for all.


----------



## bandit571

Re-did the seat on the rocker..









Now has 7 slats, the better to support my fat a…...

Got the armrests fitted , as well…









Mortises done, will add a screw from the backside, and a plug….as for the "other" mortises..









The through mortise didn't take too long. But, I had to use a BIG Forstner bit on the underside of the rests, so that they would settle down over the post a bit better…yep, cut the tenons 1/8" too short….

Added a Lumbar Support, so my back will feel better..









Now,that it is almost done…









Need to decide on a flavour for the finish…....First off, though, need to get someone back home…


----------



## rhybeka

/pant wheeze/ ok, I think I'm caught up! /flop/

went out to get a bite to eat and another window fan after the A/C guy was a no show (just a quote), downpoured on us as soon as we entered the parking lot. I dropped the SO off and I had to make a dash for it. no fun sitting in the A/C in wet clothes. Got back to our side of town (~10 min south?) not a drop on the roads. I'll be going out to water my tomatoes for the second time today or tomorrow morning. the garden bed is about done!

glad to see your grandson is getting help, Bandit!

Have fun Bill/Mark!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit some golden oak would look good or some honey stain would too. blo would work too


----------



## johnstoneb

Sunny and 95 plus had to go and cooldown.




























Had a great afternoon, beat the heat, stayed in the seat and kept the bottom side down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Bruce, great pictures. Looks like a great day.

Looking good bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Looks much more comfy, Bandit!
WooHoo, Bruce! What a ride! 
We had hit and miss showers here today, too, Beka.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, that mouth on the type 4 #3 is heart wrenching.


----------



## diverlloyd

Dovetails are done and now I'm almost stress free. Inlayed dovetails by hand are stress full. But anyways did some yard sales today and it was the day of $2 item and a $10 axe with a box of sharpening stones that are 4"x12". The wife asked if I need more sharpening stones at one yard sale and didn't bother to ask when I was buying the at the next 3 sales. Love me some sharpening stones especially when they are that big and a couple of cone shaped ones and some for axes. It was a good day.


----------



## CFrye

4×12"! That's huge, AJ! Nice catch! I drove past several yard sales and one vintage sale today.


----------



## MadJester

If anyone here is interested in axes, click on my ugly mug to the left of this post, then click on the link to my eBay store at the top of my profile page….tons of axe heads, some with handles…even have a nice Boy Scout Genuine Plumb listed right now…..pass the word if you don't see anything that catches your fancy…thanks all!!


----------



## MadJester

Bruce…that looks like amazing fun!!



> Sue, that mouth on the type 4 #3 is heart wrenching.
> 
> - CFrye


You said it…..just horrible…  Still good for a parts piece…..

AJ…..that is BEYOND a big sharpening stone…probably not gonna sell it, but I'll bet it's worth a bit more than you paid!!  Nice score!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue I'm sure they are worth far more then I paid. Axe,4 big Arkansas stones 2 I'm not sure stones,the cone stone a 12" rosewood level 2 hatchet handles 2 large hammer handles 2 small hammer handles, a old metal freezer basket I know I'm forgetting something but that was all at the same sale 17 bucks. The axe was 10 and the basket was 5 so all the stones for 2. I will take that deal all day long like the lasco sharpening system the 4 stone version $2. Also some other stones for 2 that I bought with a Sony radio that accepts the old iPhone 3 so it will be going to the shop since our local rock station is now the local rap station. The only place I can think of to get stones cheap is at the muzzle loader get together in friendship Indiana but even that guy is t that cheap. I buy all my black Arkansas stones from him I have maybe 10 of them in different sizes around the house and garage. 
One the axe head the eye isn't rounded so I may have a issue with getting a handle if anyone knows of a good place to get one let me know please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's not raining.


----------



## bandit571

Tractor Suppy Stores….Menards…....HWI hardware stores/ACE hardware stores carry handles


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit keeping your son in prayers ,

johnstoneb now that looks like fun, and awesome scenery

William looks like you got that drum sander to working , i knew if it was a way you would find it ,

i went back a ways and read a lot of post not all as it was a lot of em , but has anybody heard from Ham ,the musician wood worker

Bill hows your son taking to the new dog , seems a like kids has a close relation ship to animals


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm not sure if they will have the right one


----------



## bandit571

Craig said they will be doing a few more tests today…including The Echo one. No word on when he will get sprung from there…yet…..

Armrests have had a roundover bit run around top and bottom edges. Walnut wedges made, a kerf sawn to house the wedges. Drilled a through hole for a screw to hold the other end of the arms. Sanded the arms, installed them, added a screw through the post into the arms, wedged the arms in place. Back of the posts have a counter bore to hold a plug over the installed screws. Pine? Or….Walnut plugs? To be made and installed

Have the chair sitting ON the bench, upside down. Was beltsanding away the flat spots…..Have places to go, people to see, things to do…..Maybe when I get home tonight, eh?


----------



## CFrye

Too bad you don't know any woodworkers, AJ


----------



## bandit571

A glimpse of what got almost done?









Underside of an armrest, edges have a roundover done. The circular hole is to "house" the front post









saw kerf for this..









wedged in place armrest. I now have the chair on the bench..









As I have quite a bit to get done…someday…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy's bowl inspired me to get my lazy @$$ in the shop and do a bowl I've been talking about for a long time. 
At Eddie's a couple of years ago, candy gave me a piece of wormy persimmon. 








If something like this doesn't scare you till you get it balanced out, you're crazier than I am. 








About midways through I decided that it would be a thick bowl for change and keys and such. 
It's too interesting to take a chance on destroying, and this thing I honestly believe would be destroyed if I went thin. 
Parts were turning to dust as soon as the cutting edge hit it. At one point I have to reduce the speed to as slow as possible and switch to my smallest gouge. Anything larger and small chucks started going airborn. 








The tenon is still on the bottom of I decide to try to stabilize it and remount it. I don't have enough CA glue on hand to attempt it at the moment. 
I don't know though. I am liking the bulky primitive look on this piece.


----------



## CFrye

Nice, William! I was scared watching you turn my pen blank!
Getting soooo close, Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

just got done raining here again. suns back out after the wind whipped up and the shower started. I'm putting in some work doing monthly reporting. I'm flying to Waukegan, IL. for work on Tues. and won't be back until Fri. evening. /sigh/


----------



## CFrye

Beka, you're going to be in Ted's neighborhood!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a very short rust hunt today. Saw a few planes, one big wooden bodied that was about 5×5x16". I bought an older hydrant wrench. They didn't know what it was, just called it a cool old wrench. Not sure what I'll do with it.


----------



## MadJester

AJ…might be better off just making your own handle….and btw…that's how I like to shop for tools….grab them all and get them as low as you can…..people don't realize that there is still work to be done on the other end of it…..cleaning off rust takes time and supplies….got a whole slew of stuff wire wheeled today and then realized I had another whole box sitting in my living room….ugh…LOL…..those stones are awesome…haven't found any that big yet…..

William…that bowl looks fantastic all chunky and funky like it is!!!

Bill…hang that sucker on the wall somewhere….


----------



## MadJester

I think I have resolved my wire wheel issues….this last go around I ordered a 6" instead of the 5" and it's also a wider wheel…I think it will last longer….I ordered two smaller 5" as backup in case the 6" didn't feel right with how I use it and I also ordered a 5" twisted knot wire wheel (or whatever they are called….).....the strands are all twisted into little braids….that may be too aggressive….I have another machine I can mount it to, so I'll try it out on a hunk of rust that is sure to be nothing special in case it eats it like yesterdays lunch


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

It is something Important for me to know and you inspire me to do is almost doing the whole project with hand tools and to me that is pretty cool

Everyone else Keep on keeping on and stay save and keep healthy


----------



## bandit571

Just got home from Lima,OH…..they put a drain tube into the rightside of the chest…..drain is working, at least. More antibiotics going in, and Morphine is replaced by the "Perkys"...Thinks it will now be after Weds. before they will let him go…

Harbor Freight store was on the way, anyway…stopped and picked a couple sanding belts for the chair project….maybe by this weekend I can add some sort of finish? Maybe? At least it didn't fly apart when I sat down in it today….seat is kind of comfy, BTW…


----------



## superdav721

Boo!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like fun Bruce. Plenty warm here the last couple days too.

Chair is looking better all the time Bandit.

Nice bowl William. Looks good. It would have been firewood if I was to try that.

Made it home a couple hrs ago. 725 miles for the weekend. A lot of great scenery, good visit with good friends and a bug covered bike. This is 2 of 360 pics. that Jamie took from the bike


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a plan… don't tell anyone…..


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!

Lots of small hills there…..

Rocking chair is up and out of the shop at the moment….thinking maybe a coat of Witch's Brew ( Pumpkin Pine) and see how it looks….IF it don't rain tomorrow, I can do that on the back patio…..


----------



## bandit571

Plan? PLAN? What is this "Plan" thing you speak of? Never had one of them around my shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think the island is cool…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## CFrye

Hey, y'all! We had a great visit with Gene and Phyl! Went to dinner at The Parrot and stuffed ourselves with steak and shrimp and salmon and… They got their picture taken with Jake (THE parrot)!


----------



## MadJester

DAVE! Dude…whut's up?


----------



## MadJester

Is it wrong that I keep a pair of tweezers by my chair specifically to remove little tiny brass wheel wires from my shoes, socks, pants, and other locations? (Actually pulled one out of my elbow earlier that was buried 3/4 of the way in…that could have been a nasty infection…yuck….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome! Hey Gene and Phyl.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Dave,

Love riding in the mountains, different view around every turn,

I like that too Marty, if your wife does too then you should have it.

Good picture Gene n Phyl.


----------



## GaryC

That's cool, Marty. I like it


----------



## mojapitt

I like the island design Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice island, Marty.
Who ya gonna get to build it for ya???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I think the island is cool…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty

I love the whole thing and wish my wife would too.



> Hey, y all! We had a great visit with Gene and Phyl! Went to dinner at The Parrot and stuffed ourselves with steak and shrimp and salmon and… They got their picture taken with Jake (THE parrot)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, Gene and Phyl

Looks like everyone had a great time and wish I was there. I can not wait until I can meet with everyone.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Nice island, Marty.
> Who ya gonna get to build it for ya???
> 
> - DIYaholic


I know this guy in Missouri who takes alot of vacations 'cuz he's not very busy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, that guy you had dinner with looks like Gary. Gene wears a pink shirt, or was that… Um…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Alarm clock was nice and set itself forward an hour so I'm up much earlier than necessary. /sigh/ a nap may be required but doubtful it will get done


----------



## GaryC

Trying to respond to Marty by saying something smart but, my smart part ain't working so well….. um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes he's busy…...busy taking vacations.


----------



## mojapitt

I have heard of this vacation thing you speak of. Not in my neighborhood is guess.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy nubs…

Looks like you're all up to no good (as usual). Nice vacation pics though.

I decided that the 1-ton needed to earn it's keep Sat., so after raking out the back yard disaster area, I hauled off 4 yds of weeds, acorns & sticks to the dump. Then I hauled two loads of loom (3 yds each) home from the landscape supply place. Then my wife scored 3+ yards of playground wood chips for short $ from a daycare lady nearby who ordered 10 yards, but actually only needed 6, so I ran down there with the tractor and loaded the truck, then spread them around our little fire pit area.

After a lot of fussy work with chisels and a trip back to the table saw and router table, I got rid of the gap in my bread boards and glued up the hope chest top. Pics to follow.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Back to the shop today. No more vacation for a few days.

Sounds like you are in the trucking business Matt.

Going to be another warm day here they are saying


----------



## Cricket

Dang it, I blinked and all of the sudden I was behind by more than 300+ replies.

What did I miss?


----------



## Festus56

> Dang it, I blinked and all of the sudden I was behind by more than 300+ replies.
> 
> What did I miss?
> 
> - Cricket


You just missed everyone here being almost normal


----------



## Cricket

Normal? What the heck????


----------



## bandit571

Craig is having a rough day today….breathing wise. They are working on that…

Rocker is out of the shop. Witch's Brew mixed, and ready









Now…IF I can just keep these two Hooligans from chewing on it…









Maybe I can apply a finish in a day or two?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did anybody see the blue ones with purple dots


----------



## bandit571

Lets see….pound of BACON, diced….three spuds shredded…..6 cloves of GARLIC and three onions minced…Fried in a big pan, with a bit of oil, and lots of salt and spices…..scramble in 6 eggs,,,,call it supper?


----------



## bandit571

Rocker is sitting outside, under the Gazebo. First coat is on….hands smell like a mix of oil stain, BLO, Poly gloss, and I'm not sure what else was down there in that quart can….brush was thrown away….we have others I can use for the next coat. Had to go ahead with the finish, as a certain Brown & White mutt wanted to lay there and chew on a rocker end…...MAXXXXX!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Wal-mart lemon pepper chicken. Deboned, chopped, add mayo and relish. Mix well and make sammies, eat, along with pringles. Didn't have to heat the kitchen. Add lazy to the list if you wish.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Lazy it is….

BLO stinks!!!

Can't smell the other stuff in the brew, but that BLO you can half a block away….

Wondering how long it will take for the rocker to dry….


----------



## bandit571

That bad a day out there? Just Monday, right?

No new info from the hospital today…..same old, same old….will try to get up there tomorrow…


----------



## gfadvm

Had a great visit with Gene and Phyllis this morning! Then ran the weedeater the rest of the day. Hot and tired!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home bout 4:30, unpacked camper. Rest for a while tonight, then work 72 hours starting tomorrow morn.


----------



## bandit571

Since it is pictures, or it didn't happen….drum roll, if you please









The white one, with the cushions, was the pattern I started out to copy….the brown thing beside it?









Is the non-Walmart one. Just a single coat of finish…so far…









Boss hasn't said IF there will be cushions for this new rocker…...yet.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I need to do a "selfie" of me using this rocker?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great rocker Bandit.

Week 4 of trial. Getting worn out, but the end is in sight.

Found a local company that makes molding knives… sent me specs on blades to cut the clothespin profile. That would bring 4 steps down to 2, completely eliminating that horrible long angle cut I do on the table saw.

Problem is that because the pins are cut with the gain, the grooves are against the grain which means that the blanks are only as 'long' as the width of the board. Any thought on how I could use a molder? Not looking at buying anytime soon, just looking at possibilities right now.

Brain isn't spitting out full sentences tonight….


----------



## Festus56

> I suppose I need to do a "selfie" of me using this rocker?
> 
> - bandit571


Looks good Bandit. Selfie's are good. Just make sure the finish is dry so you don't leave a print.

Great pictures of the mule days Andy, I think your job must be keeping track of all those good looking ladies that you are with


----------



## bandit571

This was supposed to be in the rocker contest….but, once I get going on a project, it is a bit hard to stop..

Not sure what the next project will be….yet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit the BLO looked great,or is that the pumpkin pine ,
solid rocker , but i do like the arch the white one has ,yours is a lot more stronger , with the joinery you used 
keeping you son in my prayers for a full recovery


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jim that would be sweet relish , call me lazy and sweet


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, it would take a lot of shaper to turn a knife that size. I know my Rockwell wouldn't do it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Good point Marty. Hadn't looked into that part yet. Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.moldingknives.com

The ShopFox 1812 is keeping my mind occupied…. not looking to buy it anytime soon, but I think it might work.

Bandit - I hope your son is feeling better. Where's Beka??


----------



## CFrye

Beka was going to Illinois for work.


----------



## Gene01

We had a great time visiting with Candy and Jim and Andy. 
Candy and Jim treated us to a great meal .and Andy entranced us with his beautiful flowers and wonderful pictures of his trip to the mule show. 
We thoroughly enjoyed being with our Oklahoma friends. Thanks guys, for making us welcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Have any of you built a table with removable leaves? Anyone got slide recommendations?


----------



## rhybeka

I'm here for half a day - plane doesn't leave until 2:46 but I will be at the airport about 1pm to get through security and all of that. Bleh. I'm looking forward to seeing my aunt and uncle but that's about it. the rest is just work, work, work!


----------



## bandit571

Table slides: Slot cut first, then run a slot cutter so it cuts a "T" slot. Bolt and washer to make the slide.

Slides #2: Sliding dovetails…....


----------



## bandit571

It would appear that we have a spammer on the loose again

itube…..whatever is about to be Fried Spam…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning!


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya!


----------



## bandit571

Rocker is my entry into the "Other" category in the Rocker Build-off….not sure if this raises the bar, or lowers it…


----------



## bandit571

Leftovers this morning….Bacon, eggs and shredded spuds…..with cheese sprinkled all over it…sorry, only had enough for one bowl-full…..


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor is out there, trying to mow his foot-high yard…....urban hay fields….

Mower has a bit of trouble staying running, for some reason..


----------



## bandit571

Clear skies outside, kind of on the chilly side, though. A few clouds trying to come through. Supposed to get into the 90s this weekend….YUCK.

Plan on going up to Lima today, and seeing how Craig is doing. Was having a "bad" day yesterday, it was a bit hard for him to breathe. Of course, Mr. Stubborn Butt wasn't going to say a thing to anyone…..


----------



## bandit571

Everyone else must either at work, or in the air…..talking to meself?


----------



## ssnvet

It be Tuesday and it be raining out der.

Went for a 7 mile bike ride with my nephew (who is staying with us this summer while he completes an internship) last night. Only threw the chain on my 35+ y.o. Motobecane 10 speed twice. Hands were covered with grease after prying that sucker free and was gasping for oxygen on the last hill. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, seems to be another Robo-Spam lurking around this morning. Flagged it a few times, sent a PM to Cricket

Busy little twerp…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing new today, just going to be warm again.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to replace the back porch light fixture…..still not working. Brand new switch inside the house, brand new, sealed box light fixture…....the base holder for the bulb actually twisted right out of the socket.

About like a bird? "Cheeep,cheeep.." Will go shopping, maybe this weekend, for a better one. Old fixture used to work…..then just quit…..maybe something chewed a wire? May have to pull a new wire?


----------



## bandit571

Someone's trash barrel was burning last night…..strong smell of burning plastic wifting through the air. Happened to be downwind of them…..more of a plastics then an electrical fire smell…..nothing amiss in my house.

co2 and smoke detectors did not pick up anything.

Lot of folks around here will burn their trash in the firepit…....then add a log to make it look legit….I can when I have enough scrap wood to burn…...


----------



## leminhtien

removed


----------



## bandit571

Two spam-bots in one day! Maybe a record?


----------



## ssnvet

well at least he has the "lemin" part right..

16,000 junk plans


----------



## Cricket

I think I got most of it cleaned up.


----------



## mojapitt

My opinion of our weather forecast


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: Thank you!

The meds they are using to clear up the lungs, is hurting the kidneys…...they think it is going to take at least another week,or two…..Craig had a craving for a MickeyD sammich…....said it tasted funny after a couple bites.

Going to be long LONG haul….Boss is taking things out on everybody else…..


----------



## bandit571

O.K…...What's fer supper?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of green stuff, spinach, kale, leaf lettuce, topped with a bit of chicken and cheese. No alcohol allowed to wash it down with…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tomorrow is even worse, no coffee or bacon…..


----------



## bandit571

Careful, Marty…..they will be taking away the cheese next…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it makes you feel any better Marty, I can't have any alcohol today, tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Gene01

We made it HOME by 13:00 MST. Unpacked and, while Phyllis was washing clothes, I got the car washed, did shopping for groceries, picked up a prescription and made an appointment to have a windshield replaced on our car. Gravel truck passed us in OKC and gave us a free rock. Made a huge spider web almost dead center.
So, now that's all done, and in honor of Marty and Bill, I'm having a Glen Fiddich or two.
Gotta weed eat tomorrow. Phyllis's plants are almost dead from three weeks without water but the weeds are thriving.
Might get in the shop Thursday after the windshield replacement.


----------



## bandit571

Plate of Fish sticks, and french fries…...Fish & Chips? Not even close, but will just have to do, for now…

Anyone remember "Arthur Treacher's Fish & Chips" ?

Too cold outside to add any finish to that rocking chair…..maybe when it gets up near 90 this weekend?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Careful, Marty…..they will be taking away the cheese next…..
> 
> - bandit571


I can have cheese… except for tomorrow…..

Thanks Gene…..

I remember Arthur Treacher's, we still have a Captain D's around after all of these years…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No alcohol, no coffee, no snacks, Debbie thinks I might be grumpy…..


----------



## bandit571

Ya think???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, is this for testing, or are they making you go vegan?


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…rocker looks awesome! The pups are getting so dang big! I sure hope your son starts to feel better soon…..sucks that they haven't gotten it under better control….

Well…even with the internet going down not once, but twice yesterday, I managed to ship out all my packages for my eBay orders…..and if anyone is interested, I just started listing some of the chisels…not too many yet, it got late and I like to have stuff listed before 9pm EST…..but I will have a ton more coming up in the next few days….click on my ugly mug and then follow the link at the top of the page….thanks…..

Can't remember who was asking about those rounded edge chisels, but I don't recall seeing any as I was taking the pics to list them….I did have two Clearcuts in the batch, but neither was the rounded type and one got sold the day I was taking pics to someone that came in the store and saw them…..sometimes I get lucky and have actual customers in the store….


----------



## bandit571

Might have a couple LARGE backsaws on the Feebay by tomorrow…..not sure IF I should sell the Craftsman Mitrebox and saw…...would be a royal bear to ship…

Still have a few decent pieces of pine left-overs…...need to start a plan for that…as soon as I figure out just what a "Plan" actually is….

Anyone ever hear of "Kitty Hour"? Well, around this house, we have "Puppy Hour" Full speed rough housing across three rooms..and they will make the couch move across the floor. Yapping, and a-barking…..


----------



## bandit571

No Night Shift tonight?

"Puppy Hour" only lasted 10 minutes, then the pups ran out of gas…....Max is snoring…

GrandBRAT/DIVA was tasked with giving those two a bath today, which neither of them liked. Now when they walk past the bathtub, they give it a WIDE berth….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are still here Bandit, was trying to get my range extender working so I can use the wi-fi in the shop. Hope they get Craig on the mend real soon.

No worries Marty, I will cover the alcohol, coffee and bacon for you. I am that kind of person helping out friends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is this for testing, or are they making you go vegan?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm studying for a test today…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning. 
That's all I got. This day job thing is getting in the way of sawdust making.

First wholesale order. Small shop in Halifax. Shall see how it goes.

Can I go back to bed now? I don't feel like being grown up today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

coffees on , donut holes are on the counter ,


----------



## Gene01

Marty, hope you get an A. 
If you are getting tested Bill, hope you pass with flying colors, too.
I had toddy for you both and one for me. Slept like a log. 
You guys get back to normal soon. My bottle is getting low.

Bandit, that's a fine rocker.

Candy identified the hone I found. It's a barber's razor hone. Thanks, Candy. And tell Jim the apple butter made it home intact. Thanks again, Jim.

Sol is making his appearance. Time to get cracking.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Eddie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Eddie, how are ya?
Gene, I'm working. That's why no alcohol. Though I am having a colonoscopy in about a week. I think you're familiar with the diet for that.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning everyone

Sue that was me.

Gene glad you made it home safe

Bandit the chair looks great and I hope your boy gets better soon

Marty your diet sucks, I feel kind of bad for you.

So the dovetailed humidor is done and the wife said post it as a project. I think it turned out ok but it could have been better. Here is a link to it http://lumberjocks.com/projects/251026 . Now off to get my cousins cutting board cut for her wedding. It will be a drunken cutting board as I'm sure most of the people at the wedding will be. It's going to be a long day. Wood working then yard work all with a migraine good times to be had.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Hump day @ the salt mine … queue the March of the Winkies :^)


----------



## Gene01

Bill, way too familiar! 
My sympathies, buddy.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Gene, glad to hear y'all made it (relatively) safely home. 
Wholesaling, Sandra? You weren't busy enough!? 
Gotta go drool over tools then sleep. 
Day, Day!


----------



## bandit571

Marnin'ta ye…..leave it at that…...


----------



## GaryC

Um…..


----------



## Gene01

Ditto


> Um…..
> 
> - Gary


----------



## Gene01

Sign outside a bait shop in OK

Bait for sale
Live
Dead
Fake


----------



## bandit571

I think I'm in the third one….

Just listed a few backsaws on the FeeBay, and a Craftsman 22" Mitrebox and saw. Needed to sell it, so I'd have a place for that BIG mitrebox and saw….

Barely into the 60s outside….BRRRRRRRR, might need a coat?

Might need to buy some cardboard boxes later….I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Eddie,

Glad you made it home safely Gene

You can have some of out heat Bandit, have 20 deg extra for a few days. Might have to see if the AC works in the shop.

Starting a set of doors for Jamies china hutch, should have made them when I rebuilt it years ago.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I've tried selling bigger stuff on ebay before, it can be tough with something that's not extremely valuable as the shipping cost can approach if not exceed the item by itself. It's even colder up here closer to the lake, only 58 now and I don't think we'll hit the forecasted high of 67.


----------



## mojapitt

90° here today.


----------



## diverlloyd

74 here I need to sit out meat for dinner. Should it be cheese burgers or fillet mignon wrapped in bacon( it was super cheap at the store 6 oz for 1.99). With some potatoes and opinions cut up, wrapped in foil and sat out on the grill for a couple hours. Not sure what other veggies we have. But I need to mow the yard first.


----------



## GaryC

DO YOU SEE IT????


----------



## Cricket

> Good morning.
> That s all I got. This day job thing is getting in the way of sawdust making.
> 
> First wholesale order. Small shop in Halifax. Shall see how it goes.
> 
> Can I go back to bed now? I don t feel like being grown up today.
> 
> - Sandra


I think we can all go back to bed.

I definitely don't want to do the adulting thing today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got nothin' Gary.

Andy, I've got some possible days we could come to see you, with logs of course. I'm open June 15-17, June 27-30 or July 10-12. June 15-17 is my best bet, but it's up to your schedule and how you're feeling of course.


----------



## mudflap4869

8 1/2 lb pork loin in the crock pot for 12 hours. Shred it. Damn thats hot! 1/2 gallon of BBQ sause, and back in the pot for a while. Hey all 7 qts even fit. Now to store the left overs after supper. HELL NO, she don't get to take it to work with her.
I haven't done a thing since sunday except for sleeping. Gotta see the doc for stronger meds, (or buy a quart of booze). Several projects half done, and no gumption to get up and finish any of them.


----------



## Festus56

Cricket after all you did yesterday frying spammers you can have the day off!! Thank You!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well steaks it is they are layed out. Corn on the cob and potatoes with onions it maybe a good meal


----------



## Festus56

Looking for ideas, I finally got the home built for my sweethearts and am trying to decide if I need small pulls of some sort to open the doors. Eventually might be a wall cabinet so am thinking of magnets to hold them closed. I have magnets but all the pulls I find are kitchen cabinet size (way big) The inside of the doors are for any future special tools that might land in my shop. What do you folks think ?


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket after all you did yesterday frying spammers you can have the day off!! Thank You!!
> 
> - Festus56


I'd rather have bacon. LOL


----------



## Doe

Gary, what is it? Squished head? Elvis?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a sweet spot for some Sweethearts!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, scratch my earliest June dates. Cindy just reminded me I have a colonoscopy on the 17th and prep the day before. So looks like the best dates for me are now June 27-30.


----------



## mojapitt

Sawing logs is better than a colonoscopy any day.


----------



## GaryC

Bill .. Doe… look hard at the big space between the bricks


----------



## diverlloyd

well food is on the grill no i hope i dont over cook my meat.


----------



## bandit571

Just a mouse looking back at you?


----------



## GaryC

Nope Try again


----------



## Gene01

A cigar stuck between the bricks.


----------



## GaryC

You got it, Gene. You win the ripe banana


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark that a sweet heart home for them , great looking storage

Gary i looked and looked didnt see it till Gene said it then i wonder how i didnt see it to start with , cleaver


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guess was a mouse.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that's one really good looking case.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the comments, does anyone think it should have knobs or pulls or would you leave it the way it is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found an ad for a free maple log. There are two problems. One, I'm not sure it's actually maple. He said its 17' long and 23" diameter for the whole length. We just don't have maple like that around here. Second problem, note the location.
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/zip/5619987008.html


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just ordered a new camera. I feel sick…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It probably should have pulls. I'm not sure what would be right. Maybe some little walnut ones that don't stand out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why stumpy? We just got my son a new Canon ELPH 16 Mp camera for less than $200. My first digital camera was 3.2 Mp and cost $440. Oh, maybe you mean a video camera…...those might be more.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That discoloration on the cut end of that log could be spalting or evidence of a lot of metal. You should be able to tell which on closer inspection.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that too Andy. I assume it's spalting. That's the top end of the tree. I doubt there is a lot of metal 17' up in the tree. I think I'm just gonna pass. Very difficult to get the logs in the trailer and it's in ferguson.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I am now radioactive and need to avoid small children and pregnant women for the next 24 hours. I also have to refrain in fathering any kids for the next 7 days. I just hope I don't glow in the dark and keep myself awake all night…..


----------



## bandit571

Wondered why the sun set had a Green tinge to it…...


----------



## bandit571

tain't safe in this house right now…..we have PUPPY HOUR going on full speed. Stand clear! They are on the run!


----------



## GaryC

Mark, what about putting a finger pull …. notch … under the bottom of each door.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, if you do glow…. at least you can claim to be bright


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, my dad had to stay away from young kids for a week, keep the dog off his lap and sleep in a different bed from my mom.


----------



## bandit571

Puppy Hour has concluded…..they are both worn out.

Usually when I get that radioactive stuff, it stays around for about a week….

Anyone else here that can trip a metal detector…...and not had a thing on? Three wires hold the chest together,,,,beep,beep….beeeep.

No changes up at Lima, Oh…....

BTW: Harbor Freight store up there is having a Tent Sale in the parking lot…..Didn't have time to stop by…


----------



## GaryC

Don't need a tent


----------



## MadJester

74, that's great on the wholesale opportunity! Nothing like selling stuff while you're doing other stuff! (I always love it when my phone beeps at me with a bid…and I'm already in bed!)

Mark…that box is beauteous!

Sorry Gary…pic is too tiny to tell what it is supposed to be…..



> Just ordered a new camera. I feel sick…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I just picked up a great Nikon a few months ago…got it at Costco, it was the store display (last one they had…) got it for under $200….takes amazing pics…..



> I am now radioactive and need to avoid small children and pregnant women for the next 24 hours. I also have to refrain in fathering any kids for the next 7 days. I just hope I don t glow in the dark and keep myself awake all night…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm sure you most likely won't be fathering any kids for the next week….but is it because your junk is glowing? 'Cause women do tend to stay away from guys with glowing junk…..

OK…for those of you who have endured the wait….I have a crap ton of chisels that I have just listed tonight….click on my ugly mug over there to the left, then click my link at the top of that page…should take you right to them…..I got mostly the socket style ones listed, and a few of the tang style…still have an entire page of notes for the tangs to list…gonna be another long day tomorrow…..

I finally got my auction person to drop by today and take a bunch of stuff to the auction house (mostly it was the stuff that is too big to ship, but for some reason I keep picking up because it's just too cool and too good a price to not buy it…LOL)....so a huge area of my store is cleared out now….been needing to do that for months now….gonna work up a few more boxes to send over there when I get the chance…..


----------



## bandit571

Just went over there and checked a couple chisels…..have a "Watch" on one pair..

I do have someone "watching" those saws I listed today…

Been trying out that Stanley #45 a bit…..trying to get it set just right, is a bear to do. Running "beads" right now…


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Finicky dang thing…..one out of three beads was good, other two weren't…..back to the drawing boards. Trying to learn to make a beaded corner on a board…...going to take awhile. I might redo the cutter, next time…


----------



## bandit571

Night shift kind of quiet tonight…...See you all sometime in the morning…


----------



## Gene01

It's morning, Bandit. You awake? 
Yesterday was going to be a productive day. Didn't happen. The float in our water tank got tangled and the tank went dry. That caused the pump to the pressure tank to pump air. 
Got the float untangled and filled the tank. Then spent a frustrating two hours trying to prime the pressure pump. 
Finally got the darned thing to pump water. 
I had shut the gas off to the water heater in an over abundance of caution, and it wouldn't re light. Fiddled with it for an hour or so til I finally called the propane guy to come out to fix it.
New fangled heater. Every thing is sealed and he had to remove most all the controls to get to the pizeo spark and pilot gas outlet. Found a tiny speck of soot preventing the free flow of gas. 
Now, we have hot water and it's 18:00 hours. Spent most of the day fixing crap.
Saturday, we are going to Tucson to retrieve Annie and Oakley from our son. I'm afraid to leave the house.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

Mr. Bill … I say go and get it and reap the dividend of having your new trailer. But you'll have to buck that log down to < 6' to roll it up your trailer ramps, and even then, you'll need to be creative and very careful. Got a winch?

Mark… how about routing a rounded slot on the bottom of the doors with a bull nose bit? If you're mounting the case to a wall, you should always have access to the bottom. Looks like you need more chisels to mount inside the doors.

Gary…. that was a good one. I thought it was a practical joke (answer = a brick wall) so I didn't want to admit that I stared at it for any length of time, but I just couldn't see it. Now, I can't look at it and not see it.

High school track awards dinner (potluck in the school cafeteria) last night. The coaches do a nice job, but droned on for 2.5 hours with their speeches. Then the seniors all felt obliged to say something, and babbled incoherently on for another 1/2 hour. Note to self, don't stand up in front of a crowd to give a speech if you haven't even bothered to organize your thoughts. My tail bone is still killing me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning

Gene its just another day in paradise


----------



## Gene01

Eddie!


----------



## GaryC

It's payback Gene. Ya had too much good times on your trip. Now ya gotta pay the piper.

Matt, that's the weird part. Now, every time you see that picture, that's all you can see….


----------



## bandit571

Marnin"ta ye…..umm

Trying to sleep in….all this yakking going on here woke me up…


----------



## bandit571

Nothing in the plans for this morning…..IF things warm up outside, might add a second coat to the rocker..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Matt you're a genius for two reasons. One is I've got 83" between the wheel wells so at worst I get logs that are 7' long. Second is I could do as you described with an 8' log but roll it up off center. Then once it's on the back of the trailer I could come along the end and slide it up. It's a flat bed trailer with no rails so it could hang off the sides at first. I have no winch, but I need to get one.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… just be careful, as that log will be HEAVY, even in 7' sections. Don't let anybody stand behind it while working it up the ramps, or the term "bowling for dollars" will gain a whole new meaning.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, maybe a come along at each end. With another guy and some chains, you should be able to skid it up the ramps and then it's a roll job.
Got boomers to lock the logs down for the trip home?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have an electric winch that I pull them up on the trailer with. I can pull a pretty big log with it. 9000 lb pulling capacity.


----------



## lightcs1776

Loads of posts since I last stopped by. Just saying hello. Hope y'all are doing well and enjoy the summer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings everyone

Live it seems is getting some better. I have been getting requests for orders for my turning and now making custom orders for windmill bearings.

I ordered business cards a month ago and putting them with everything I make and also giving them to everyone to pass out and it seems like it is working.

We now have the 2013 Toyota Highlander for only $21500 and it rides so very nicely and hope it lasts at least 9 years like our other vehicles.

Bandit

How are you and your son doing?

To the others I forget who else I have been praying for and names but I remember them everyday.


----------



## Cricket

For those of you that happen to be members of RouterForums.com, there is a giveaway going on over there that you might be interested in entering.

GIVEAWAY: SHARP 9,000 BTU Ductless Mini Split From ComfortUp
http://www.routerforums.com/featured-topics/96113-giveaway-sharp-9-000-btu-ductless-mini-split-comfortup.html


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Loads of posts since I last stopped by. Just saying hello. Hope y all are doing well and enjoy the summer.
> 
> - lightcs1776


Hi Chris

Sure miss you, how is school going?


----------



## bandit571

Nothing new in the way of news from the hospital today…...still waiting on the meds to work, I guess.

Went a couple yard sales today…...way over-priced stuff. Wound up with a just a pair of "water-pump" pliers for two quarters…..meh…..bigger sales are Saturday….


----------



## lightcs1776

By the way, great videos on scrapers from Stumpy. I love my homemade scraper and will likely love it more now that I see how to sharpen it.

Arlin, school is going great. I have a 4.0 average so far, and seven courses left. I am taking the summer off, but just registered for two more courses in the Fall. Thanks for asking.


----------



## bandit571

Posted as a Project, since the second coat is now on…









Seems to have found a home on the back porch…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the finish is very good looking on that chair. Is that the first rocker you've made?


----------



## bandit571

yep


----------



## diverlloyd

got my hair cut today me and the barber have a difference of opinion when it come to trim it up. Trim mean hit it with the clippers until it doesnt clip anymore.


----------



## bandit571

High and too tight?

The rocker is for the "contest" in the "Other" category. Figure this will let others get an idea or two about making their own rocking chairs. I never made one of these things before…..

I think it does have enough wooden parts to "qualify" as a Project?


----------



## diverlloyd

yeah bandit high like everest and tight like a castration band


----------



## mojapitt

> yeah bandit high like everest and tight like a castration band
> 
> - diverlloyd


(Add grimace here)!


----------



## diverlloyd

i giggled a little when i typed it


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's tight. Hope your head doesn't fall off.
A bad hair cut only lasts til the next one. The difference between a bad haircut and a good one is about a week.


> yeah bandit high like everest and tight like a castration band
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## mojapitt

102° Ugh


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit congrulations on the Editors Pick great post , the rocker is a eye catcher for sure , great build


----------



## bandit571

Thanks! Might be beginner's luck?


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahh it's just hair it will be back in a week. No biggie my hair grows fast and thick. It was just the high light of the day. I said 2 on the sides and trimmed on the top then the clippers went across the top. Oh well it happens and get it cut at our local barber college so they need some people who don't care if it's not what was intended. On another note the local cigar shop priced my humidor at $450 to $600 retail. I guess I will be making another for the local charity hopefully it will bring more then what retail would be.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ran out of creamer for my coffee this morning , found some Baileys Irish cream , this stuff works well for a creamer ,great taste going on third pot , i dont think ill be doing any shop time today


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Google parbuckling for some log loading ideas.


----------



## bandit571

Now comes the part I hate…when a project gets completed…and you haven't a clue as to what to make next…..

Maybe a table to go along with the rocker? 
maybe a foot stool to go along with the rocker?

Single Brain Cell Sketch-Up is off line right now…..not sure when it will be back "On".....


----------



## ssnvet

Bread boards are done…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, is it time to start building rockers yet???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, don't show that out in public, it's all one color… and it's walnut…..


----------



## bandit571

> Bread boards are done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Royal PITA, aren't they? Wait until the weather changes…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit did you bribe cricket with bacon for that editors choice?

Arlin you will have a package in the mail as soon as I feel up to getting out to the post office.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I think these guys around here have a shortage of stock in their shops cuz they make their boards out of scraps. They ain't got the money to buy enough to do a project like you and I do…..


----------



## bandit571

made that crest rail look like bacon? Now, would I do something like that…....


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Time to start a rocker…....

Money? Money? What ever is that?

Had to do something with all that woood, after the Gazebo fell down…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

right now I'm off my rocker…...maybe someday I'll get back on my rocker…...Maybe October.


----------



## mojapitt

I technically have started my rocker


----------



## bandit571

Hey…IF I can build one…anyone can build one, right?


----------



## diverlloyd

I hope it was thick cut bacon and now I need to go look for some bacon so I can make a blt minus the l and the t. But bandit your chair turned out looking very nice.

I make all my projects from scraps I buy them by the pound, 500lbs for around $30. I hate paying full price for anything and won't pay the woodcraft price unless absolutely the last resort. Although their marking gauge is on sale this month I like them a lot after sharpening the cutter. I'm still looking for a good price on some 8/4 walnut it seems to be hard to find right now. And I'm cheap.


----------



## bandit571

3/4" thick sliced on a bandsaw…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Eddie that is good stuff but I can see why the no shop time.

Bandit you should make a rocker or glider footrest to go with your chair.

Marty you should go visit Monte, he has some of the work on the rocker done for you.

Productive day in the shop today. Doors for the china cabinet cut and glued up. Still have to do the grid for the glass. Think I only did the easy part today.

Then decided I needed a small mallet. I have several that I use for leather tooling also but have never made a wood one. We will see what it looks like by tomorrow evening. Try to make it look like it belongs with the case for the chisels.


----------



## Festus56

> On another note the local cigar shop priced my humidor at $450 to $600 retail. I guess I will be making another for the local charity hopefully it will bring more then what retail would be.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That is great. I made a humidor for my boy for Christmas similar size to yours last year. I did not do dovetails and it still was alot of work. Always wondered what they were worth. Guess I should post it as a project sometime


----------



## bandit571

Night all…...


----------



## Momcanfixit

74 here as well.



> 74 here I need to sit out meat for dinner. Should it be cheese burgers or fillet mignon wrapped in bacon( it was super cheap at the store 6 oz for 1.99). With some potatoes and opinions cut up, wrapped in foil and sat out on the grill for a couple hours. Not sure what other veggies we have. But I need to mow the yard first.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## Momcanfixit

still waiting


----------



## bandit571

ummmm…morning to ya…


----------



## Gene01

Finally figured out how to get pictures in to this computer. New computer and new camera. Andy and I may be the only Luddites left on Stumpy's list.

We drove over 5600 miles in the last month and visited numerous antique stores at Phyl's request. The pics below are the only treasures I brought back. Phyl got a maple stool by Tell City and a boat load of quilting fabrics.

This first pic is the hone Candy identified as a barber's razor hone. Might find a use for it. It's about 6" long and 2 1/2" wide.









Here is an odd looking screwdriver.









This is a Lufkin metal rule #1206. The artistic display is a result of boredom waiting for glue to dry.









Finally, some hame (or hayme) knobs to be polished and used as cane toppers. The canes will go to disabled vets.









The only reason I bought the tools is that I'd never seen any of them before. Saw plenty of old tools I'd loved to have but space was at a premium. And quilting fabric is so much more valuable…right?

If anyone knows where more hame knobs can be found, PLEASE let me know. And, does anyone know anything about that strange looking screwdriver?


----------



## diverlloyd

Festus nice looking humidor. That price was just what the cigar quoted so it could be more or less. They are kind of pricy to make. But for my first one I think it turned out ok.

Bandit that's some thick bacon, I need to go to the store I have nothing that goes with bacon. Really not a problem since bacon is good on its own.

74 fillet was chosen and it was two for me none for the wife(she's almost a vegetarian), and the potatoes and onions turn out great as did the corn on the cob.

Gene those knobs look like the brass caps we used to put on bull's horns.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene those knobs look like the brass caps we used to put on bull s horns.
> 
> - diverlloyd


New hame knobs are available from Amazon, but pricey.
Any place online I might find those caps? EDIT: I found them! Better pricing than Amazon too. 
Thanks, Lloyd.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers! (Doing the Snoopy dance in my head)

Marty… that's the top for a hope chest build, made using 20 year old Mahogany deck board cut offs salvaged by my friend and given to me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> On another note the local cigar shop priced my humidor at $450 to $600 retail. I guess I will be making another for the local charity hopefully it will bring more then what retail would be.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> That is great. I made a humidor for my boy for Christmas similar size to yours last year. I did not do dovetails and it still was alot of work. Always wondered what they were worth. Guess I should post it as a project sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


I love those finger tabs on it really classy


----------



## Gene01

Sad news. Gordie is gone.


----------



## CFrye

> The only reason I bought the tools is that I d never seen any of them before. Saw plenty of old tools I d loved to have but space was at a premium. And quilting fabric is so much more valuable…right?
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's a good reason, Gene. Really, is there a bad reason to buy tools? Nice vintage turnscrew! As far as fabric being more valuable…keeping the wife happy is more valuable! 
Jim took his wife to brunch yesterday and then rust hunting where she got a Millers Falls No. 772 10" Lion chuck brace







u

Happy wife, happy life!


----------



## ssnvet

Candy, you two need some serious help :^o


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Gene and I think those are called cabinet makers screwdrivers.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, you two need some serious help :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yes, please, someone to help clean the house and shop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, rest in peace Gordy Howe. A Canadian relative?

I got those logs loaded all by myself. That was a chore and it was hot. They are sweet gum. If there's room on the trailer, Andy and I and my dad will be milling some in a little over a week. Plus some walnut and white oak.


----------



## Gene01

Logs look happy, Bill. Glad you got them loaded without injury. 
No relation to Gordie … at least as far as I know.

Candy, you got that right.

Lloyd, what is it about that screwdriver that makes it particularly useful to a cabinet maker?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP Gordy Howe didnt know who this was but goggled him up was a good player and a good person off the ice as well

As a six-time league MVP, Howe arguably was one of the sport's greatest players, scoring 801 goals in his 26 years in two stints in the National Hockey League.


----------



## boxcarmarty

GOOD NEWS… All is benign and the Doc doesn't need to see me for another 6 months…..

BAD NEWS… I gotta work tomorrow and they sold my bulldog today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's Gordie???


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Waiting to board my flight back to Cbus. Did something to upset my neck Thursday eve and have a pain shooting Up the back of my neck/head . Been downing pain pills to curb it but No one specific movement causes it. Lovely. See you all on the other side!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Old hockey player = Gordy Howe, no relation to Gene.

Andy, I read where Danny suggested quarter sawing sweet gum. Maybe we should try it. This looks like a simple method for q sawing. Easier than other methods I've seen.


----------



## Momcanfixit

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/james-paul-turpin-trial-jury-deliberations-1.3628298

Great news from the doc Marty!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great news Marty! Does that mean you can drink alcohol, eat cake, bacon, and everything else good in life?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Three cheers for the RCMPs historical homicide unit! Way to go. Please pass on my congrats to your whole team.


----------



## JL7

Great news Marty! But sorry about the bulldog….What now?

74 - GREAT VERDICT! And great investigative skills…....wow! Sad story for sure, and I'm sure it all weighs on you…...you done good!

Bill, nice job on the log wrestling, hoping you can try the quarter-saw thing…...that would be good…...

Be back later for more…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Great news Marty! Does that mean you can drink alcohol, eat cake, bacon, and everything else good in life?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I got a beer and dark chocolate m&m's as I type…..

Great job 74…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am glad there is justice for the child. That kind of situation is sickening.

Marty, very glad to hear your news. Will they buy you a new bulldog?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, It looks like I'm gonna hafta step down to a Kenworth…..


----------



## JL7

Marty - if memory serves, you were driving a Kenworth about 2 years ago…....so here we go again….right?


----------



## GaryC

Look. A picture of Andy










Marty, glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great news Sandra. Hope you can relax and enjoy life a little now.

Good news to Marty also, sorry about the bulldog but I don't mind KW's. We had 12 Petes and 1 old KW where I was working. The Kenworth was the best of them all.

Nice sticks Bill, can't wait to see what you make with them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Look. A picture of Andy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty, glad to hear the good news.
> 
> - Gary


I talked to him today. Andy, not Sam Elliot.

Mark, what I need to build is a place to store wood.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Isn't it great to be young, stout, and healthy? I can remember when. I'm game to try QS ing those but wider sells! Got the upstairs AC fixed today so you and your dad can sleep in the cool (I hope).

Marty, Great news on the medical front! Congrats.

Sandra, We're proud of you and it appears that your investigative efforts paid off. Be more rewarding to just shoot him though.


----------



## Festus56

If anyone is in the market for a 8 piece set of Stanley Sweetheart chisels like mine I will have a set for sale at a decent price if they are what they say they are. Should know by middle of next week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, my Mack rides a lot better then a Kenworth…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Andy, I like to sleep in the cool when it's hot. I was just thinking that if q sawing would help keep it flat, then it would be worth something. We can also saw some thick, wide stuff that will have a better chance of staying flat.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Sam… I mean Andy…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> GOOD NEWS… All is benign and the Doc doesn t need to see me for another 6 months…..
> 
> BAD NEWS… I gotta work tomorrow and they sold my bulldog today…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Great news on both accounts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How much room ya got on the trailer??? I got 'bout 3 more sweet gum logs out here…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If anyone is in the market for a 8 piece set of Stanley Sweetheart chisels like mine I will have a set for sale at a decent price if they are what they say they are. Should know by middle of next week.
> 
> - Festus56


The vets and I could use them if the price is right.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news Marty ,now go back to work , make some coins and hit some auctions , and build a rocker ,


----------



## JL7

Picked up a few chisels and planes last weekend myself…..and a mini vise…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

74 , those people that harm children that young , needs to be hung and sent to the appellate court up to the big Judge ,sorry just dont have time for people that harm kids ,or murder or rape , you and your husband hang in there and know some people are happy yall are there and are proud of yall,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Jeff what ya doing with all that purple heart


----------



## JL7

Hey Eddie…..you said it right…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up a #5 at a yard sale today, not that I needed another #5, but the price was right…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm not sure why maybe the length of them kind of like cabinet makers chisels since they are long also. But I'm not sure I have seen the small ones referred as gun smithing screw drivers. I'm going to friendship Indiana tomorrow I will ask some of the old guys there and see if they know. They are a pretty knowledgeable bunch up there.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff what ya doing with all that purple heart
> 
> - eddie


Wow….you got skills….I had a plan…..and now I'm modifying it…....good eyes….


----------



## JL7

> Jeff what ya doing with all that purple heart
> 
> - eddie
> 
> Wow….you got skills….I had a plan…..and now I m modifying it…....good eyes….
> 
> - JL7


Part of that went into the last project post …..a bit of a Prince shout out…...it was going to be more…..but we'll see…


----------



## bandit571

Everyone is having great news today, and some very nice rust hunts.

Chest tube was removed today! Maybe in a day or two, Craig can go home? Seems to be improving…

Spent the entire day, almost, just driving around. Daughter is using the van to move to a new place. means we get to drive around in a little Honda….oy, me aching back! I HATE Honda seats!

Loft Bed i made awhile back, needs to be torn down, so it can get to an upstairs bedroom…..lags and Oak pallets just won't let go of each other…...Need to bring along a "Breaker bar" for the socket. Impact driver was quite enough. Had 4 drills down there today…...all four died. Recharging has begun..

Seems to have been a nice enough rocking chair…...now what do i build for an encore?


----------



## Festus56

Been a few years since I have been in a Mack but they are nice trucks.

Will let you know Arlin when I get to see them. They are supposed to be new and unused.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news bout Craig. I bet he's ready to come home.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news Bandit know that he will be glad to be home ,thank God, a rocker needs a small table beside it to hold a drink , a Mountain Dew or a jim beam and coke , a jack and coke or a tulip


----------



## JL7

Yep - good news about your son Bandit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got to be in Oklahoma next week at a union school for labor history , and got a 25% coupon for the Harbor Freight for that week , going to get the lathe , like the one williams got , next i guess will be looking for chisles and watching u tube,reading blogs and captain Eddie ,have to make a trip to williams and get a few lessons


----------



## Festus56

Great news Bandit, hope he heals up quickly


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, Good to hear your son is on the mend.

eddie, What part of Oklahoma?


----------



## JL7

Safe travels Eddie!

Where's Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also picked up a box of wood parts for $2, not sure why other then the guy looked like he could use the $2…..









Bought a Pioneer tune box and an amp for $5, works pretty good with my Cerwin Vegas…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Also picked up a box of wood parts for $2, not sure why other then the guy looked like he could use the $2…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Pioneer tune box and an amp for $5, works pretty good with my Cerwin Vegas…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How did you know it was a box?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, it was clearly labeled…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy that will be Norman OK, our union rents their facility in the summer for training while the Sooners are gone on summer break


----------



## CFrye

This place seems to be Good News Central! 
Congrats, Sandra and team, Marty, Craig, Jeff, Bill, Mark, Andy, Gene, Bandit, AJ, Arlin, Eddie, Gary, Beka (you are on your way home, right?),...


----------



## Festus56

Time for our Friday date night again but wanted to show you my first attempt at making a mallet. This is with one coat of watco. Eventually will live with my sweethearts. Be back later.


----------



## JL7

Hey Candy!

Mark….that is so cool….great work!

Here's an old post on my sweethearts….

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/47994


----------



## gfadvm

eddie, That's about 100 miles SW of us.

Mark, Nice mallet. Too pretty to pound with.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…great job on editors choice!! 

Gene…stone may possibly be an Escher stone…look for a name…if it is, it's VERY good money…..(the bigger the better…my last one was about 9" x 2" and it got over $600…but it has to have a name for the good money….the screwdriver….wire wheel it a bit and look for a name also on that one…flat shafted…they get slightly more than a regular one, but not by much…nifty to have anyhow…and hames are hard to come by…..even when you're in horse country….everybody wants them for the same reason you do…

Nice job 74!



> Jeff what ya doing with all that purple heart
> 
> - eddie


And here I was so busy looking at the tools and drooling that I completely missed seeing the purple heart in the pic…hee hee

Bandit…great news about your son!

Mark…that is one sweet looking mallet!!

So I got the bathroom upstairs painted today…it's not pretty, but it's done…LOL….I was going to shoot for a room a day, but not sure if I can accomplish that and still get all my other work done…the bathroom took me nearly three hours and whooped my butt….my vertigo has been in overdrive since yesterday…feeling better today, but still a bit dizzy…and being on a ladder (even though it's a short ladder) didn't help much….it exhausts me to constantly adjust for balance in what nearly everyone else takes for granted and does without thinking about. But since I'm only getting the bad vertigo about two or three times a year now instead of every other month or so, I really can't complain too much…

Fortunately for all you nubbers….sitting still and putting crap on eBay isn't terribly affected by my vertigo…*so click on my ugly mug then click on the link at the top of my page*...I listed some more chisels tonight…and I still have more to do…but that's all I got right now…


----------



## bandit571

Busy morning coming up. Rust Hunting. and a few road trips…..have to rest up me back…..another day in that


Code:


##

@$$ Honda seat…

I did see a few hammers while out and about, thursday…....nothing special….All I got that day was a $0.50 oil stone, dual grit type….hoping Saturday will have better stuff…

Good Night, Gracie…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Good news Marty!! 
Sorry about the Bulldog. Maybe you can appropriate the hood ornament for your mantle.

Bandit, really glad he's well enough to come home. Do they know the cause of the malady?

I'll add my congratulations for a job well done, 74. And join those who want that SOB removed from this earth. He doesn't deserve to continue to breathe.

Nice haul, Jeffy.

Thanks again, Lloyd. There must be a reason for the odd shape of the shaft. That tapered handle sure fits the hand well, too.

Sue, the hone is an "American 3 line barber's hone". Age unknown. Probably not worth more than the $5 I paid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…....


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

Made it home safe  I posted a message before boarding the plane yesterday or at least thought I did - it was still on my phone this morning when I looked and I just decided I'd post again. Tweaked my neck on Wed. night doing nothing but driving so I've been popping pain pills and last night got it iced. So far it's ok - not been spazzing like it has the last two days. SO is getting ready for her open house and my parents will be here by 9:30 - dad is going to help me with grinding up some sod, and maybe some other odd jobs. Thankfully, the A/C was replaced yesterday so the house is nice and cool! I picked up a WW magazine at Barnes and Noble the other day and it has two projects in it that I want to do - one is a hanging storage cabinet for the shop, the other is a hanging sharpening station. Could use them now, but they may have to wait until the new shop is built.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hang in there Beka,its another day in paradise, i saw that hanging cabnit would be nice one


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

what ended up being the rules for the contest of chairs and what is the the time line ?

where Randy at ?


----------



## MadJester

Morning all you Nubbers!! Looks like another day of just putting stuff online for me….I think I overdid it yesterday with the painting…head still spinning…might be a sinus infection causing the troubles…..



> Gene I m not sure why maybe the length of them kind of like cabinet makers chisels since they are long also. But I m not sure I have seen the small ones referred as gun smithing screw drivers. I m going to friendship Indiana tomorrow I will ask some of the old guys there and see if they know. They are a pretty knowledgeable bunch up there.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yes, I think Winchester made their own brand of them as well…

And Gene…it looks like the hone sells for around $20 on eBay…so….nice score


----------



## GaryC

The evil spirits of implements are attacking me today… where's Randy??? Been working getting the tiller hooked up to the tractor for two hours


----------



## mojapitt

98° now. Taking a lot of fun out of working outside.


----------



## Festus56

Only 76 deg. here now Monte. Come on up you can work here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene the guy who was selling them had twist screws on the tags. I couldn't find him to ask sorry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was supposed to be 97 today, but it's only 92. I weed eatered, cut all the grass, ran the bobcat for a few hours and then finished the last bit of concrete forms before my next pour and then played in the hose before taking a shower. Not a bad day. Gotta work 72 hours again starting at 0700. Where's Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Hit the 90s around here today…but….the Game was a-foot, Watson!









Quarter. The empty, metal drill index was $.75 Bought a couple clamps









24" under a 4"...$1.50….I did pick a drill..









Big guy cost me a twenty. The other drill was…$8…









Bufalo Forge No. 50
Looks like I have some rehabs to do. Including these two..









Fun in the sun, today..


----------



## CFrye

Cool finds, Bandit! $20 for a post drill? AND $8 for a breast drill? That's getting into You Suck! territory. How much rehab do they need?


----------



## gfadvm

Got the big pecan down, all the firewood stacked, and over half of the brush hauled off. Got WAY too hot. Outlasted Craig by 4 hours which made me feel good. Pecan was green on one side and dead/dry on the other with bark coming off. May be worth sawing the 2 biggest logs (or not). Pecan is not my favorite wood.


----------



## mojapitt

It's all worth sawing. Just saying


----------



## CFrye

More pecan, Andy? Is it as big as the one we milled?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Green pecan doesn't behave well when drying. One side of this tree is dead and the other side green so no telling how it will behave.

Candy, Yep. 2 butt logs are big but I didn't measure them.


----------



## MadJester

Ok…last of the chisels are up along with a few hand planes…I think when all this is done, I'll still be dreaming about dancing chisels weeks from now…..I'm glad I organized them pretty good…'cause I sure don't want to mix these lots up!! LOL….if I do, it will take me twice as long to ship them as it did to list the dang things….

So…..a fairly good sized "you suck" to Bandit….LOL….and then *click on my ugly mug and click the link at the top of my page to see the goodies…..*


----------



## CFrye

Could you orient the log so that the dry side was down and the green side up? Or visa versa?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I just read on the rust hunting thread, that I got the prices backwards! YOU SUCK!


----------



## bandit571

Actually, that rusty, old post drill was…...$8…..talked the fellow down from$10. The breast drill, I couldn't talk her down from $20. 2 speed drill, but you have to push a button catch, the large crank slides out, and then you slide it into the other gear's spot.

Sue: Write this down somewhere, and make plans. Labour Day Tractor Fest, West Liberty, OH. Last year, Stan and I walked along over a mile of vendors of all things rusty…..

All of these will need a bunch of rehab….


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That's what I was thinking. Probably wait til Bill and his dad are here to saw em.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I might just take you up on that…..I'll see what I can do…always hard to get away because of my folks…


----------



## MadJester

Candy, I tried flipping the pic…didn't really help…the angle is wrong….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was a warm and humid one today, but still was somewhat productive. I tilled and graded an area that we cleared at the Brown county piece of dirt, this is what I managed to kick up…..

Keep your drools to a minimum Sue…..


----------



## bandit571

That looks too much like work, to me….

Post drill is missing a few items,.....might take too much work to rehab back up….might sell as is on FeeBay?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a hell of a pick Marty.

My guess is that the dry wood of that pecan will separate from the green when we cut it. Could be wrong though. I'd love to take home some pecan. I've got a few more free days before we head to OK. Gotta drag up my white oak and still look for a maple or a cedar. No hope of cherry.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have maple, I have cherry…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on down Marty. Load up that Kenworth, if it can carry that much weight.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, I tried flipping the pic…didn t really help…the angle is wrong….
> 
> - MadJester


Huh? 
Marty, wire wheel it. It'll be great.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good rust there Bandit and Marty. That probably did not do the tiller any good Marty.

Not much exciting here today. Went downtown to a street festival today. Didn't spend much too much time there. Alot of people and not much good stuff. Overpriced and cheap mass produced junk.

Trying to make doors for the hutch on Jamie's china cabinet. The grid is tedious to make.

Andy how does pecan cut and finish? Don't think I have ever used any of that


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, Pecan cuts about like white oak and finishes really pretty. The problem is it likes to twist, warp, cup, etc when drying. It is very similar to hickory but my hickory has been very well behaved. We'll see…..........


----------



## Festus56

Sounds like my kind of wood Andy, all of the wood in my shop seems to be hard and crooked. Have to try it sometime.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good rust there Bandit and Marty. That probably did not do the tiller any good Marty.
> 
> - Festus56


Actually, it was buried cross ways about 2 inches deep so when the tines grabbed it, it just flipped it right out the back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did some checking and found out it is the actual pick used by Yukon Cornilias in the filming of Rudolph…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna be another warm one again today. Gotta meet Mom for breakfast in about an hour, then perhaps some cabinet making this afternoon…..


----------



## MadJester

> Candy, I tried flipping the pic…didn t really help…the angle is wrong….
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> Huh?
> Marty, wire wheel it. It ll be great.
> 
> - CFrye


I thought you needed a pic of Bandits find flipped around so you could read it…my bad….

Marty…looks just like it….










Well…I'm off at the crack of something here to go look for some tools…..but I'm hoping to make it a short day….got some work to do here later with some shipping…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning…...had no idea they filmed Rudolph in Indiana. Must have been in the days before global warming.


----------



## gfadvm

Gonna be another miserable day. Already sweated through my clothes but VERY thankful I am able to work!!! More brush hauling and clean up today. Later…...


----------



## bandit571

ummmm..do I even have to move this morning….ummmm

The Breast Drill turns out to be a Millers Falls No. 120 Have to go and look it up later. 
Made between 1927 and 1935…..

Post drill may get sold on FleaBay, as a "Parts" drill. Missing the flywheel assembly, and half of the ratchet part.

Might do a bit of looking around today…....


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Staying cool by staying in the house. My neck/head is still hurting a bit, but not as bad as it was a few days ago. Itching to get started on a woodworking project though. Unfortunately I think work will come first as I've got some deadlines - one that will be missed but the boss will have to be ok with that since she sent me travelling. Speaking of…better get my receipts together….. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

Have the van back today….back is very thankful…..no more Honda seats.

Breast drill is cleaned up, new red paint where it belongs is curing out. Chuck has been sitting a might too long, will need a bit more tune up on it. Way too hot to even think about going outside today….was having all kinds of "Heat Problems" yesterday…...

Boss wants to go on another road trip today…..meh…


----------



## bandit571

Paid a couple bills….time to hit the road….

As soon as i check for any sunday sales where we are going….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool day here so far. I like 68 deg with a slight breeze. Makes the shop nice to work in.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I need a pic of the post drill…..


----------



## MadJester

Well….found a couple of tools at a place I had already hit back on Memorial Day…always pays to go back and get a second peek….if you can remember where the place was located….the guy kept saying he'd have me over during the week, but that never happened….he really hadn't dug out more tools, I just got a better look around (and it wasn't as hot today as it was then…).....found a funky looking anvil vise…only numbers I can see through the rust are "516"...gonna be hard to look up, but shouldn't be hard to sell….large area of it is anvil…small vise portion…I'm sure there is a blacksmith/machinist out there that can use it…..found a few other odds and ends…nothing to write home about….

Was gonna go down to my store this afternoon…but I'm feeling a severe case of "the lazies" coming on and since I know the boss pretty well, I think I'll be ok shipping stuff out tomorrow….


----------



## bandit571

Fellow yesterday was using a small anvil…...to hold an awning from blowing away…...About the size of Marty's Igloo Lunch box….

Post drill photos?









One,









two









three…









Four!!

Until I can find a post to hang it on…

Picked a wire wheel and a grinder wheel from Harbor Freight's tent sale today…


----------



## rhybeka

Well…my shed dream died today. At least for this year. Was told when the A/C went in that we need a new furnace as well - ours has cracks in it and isn't safe to run. Soooo yeah. Bummer. At least I get to keep my current space until the shed can be done - was just so looking forward to it. Well, better get back to work


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Beka.


----------



## MadJester

That sucks Beka….but I'm sure you will be happier this coming winter with a furnace rather than a shed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lol, Sues got a point.


----------



## GaryC

New idea. Wonder where they get their supply


----------



## diverlloyd

sue can you post some picks of the anvil/vise please


----------



## bandit571

Actually…it is more fun to make them, than to buy them on sale….

Kicking back with a "Blonde" right now…...Guiness Blonde that is….

They are working on fixing Craig's kidneys at the moment….BIG IVs to make him go pee…a LOT. Got to flush all the stuff out of his system….maybe in a day or two, he can get out of there….

Picked up a couple items to fix the Stanley 358 Mitrebox…..thinner board, and something to make guide stock with. They are the ones that slide out, to help hold a piece steady while you saw…will see how it goes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought they outlawed that Gary.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi all

Beka, that does suck… It will happen eventually.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Finally got some shop time today. One of my neighbours had given me some birch for free, and I also had some maple that needed to be sorted through, cut and put up on racks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, you don't have time to be cleaning shop, you got clothes pins to make…..


----------



## bandit571

Ground beef, and other items…..fried into a mess for supper….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to get a 'lil shop time. I spread glue on my fingers and said a few 4 letter words to make it seem like I was busy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well heck Marty, I could do that everyday day at work. I'd get a lot of shop time that way.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can't make clothespins if I can't find the floor. 
Looking forward to having a good night's sleep. And tomorrow I don't have to go to court! Finally starting to decompress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, just thinking about your pins and the angle you have to cut on them. Do you dimension the blanks and then cut the angle on them? If so, could you instead figure out a thickness to mill the pieces to and then cut the angle thru them and end up with two pieces the same size. This way, each time you make the cut, you end up with two blanks. Do you see where I'm going?


----------



## bandit571

Someone wanted to know IF I would ship those saws over to Rostov-on-Don, Russia…....ah NO, I do not ship outside of CONUS, thank you…

As for that post drill…..thinking I should list it on Fleabay…..as a "Parts" drill. Wonder what to charge to ship THAT big guy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I had thought about that, but only part of the blank is on an angle. Too fiddly I think. I did get a quote on custom knives that would cut the profile. If I keep doing well with the pins I may take the plunge.

My original process, for each blank was

4 passes on the table saw for grooves,
4 passes on the router table with bit changes
1 angle cut on the table saw
then cut into pins
So 9 passes before cutting

My present process is
2 passes on the table saw for grooves
1 pass on the quad router table
1 angle cut on the table saw
then cut into pins
So 4 passes before cutting

If I get a moulder, it would be
2 passes through the moulder
then cut into pins.

So I would go from 9 passes, to 4 and conceivably to 2.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shipping would be more then it's worth…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotcha…...I'm thinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope that won't work.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah, it'll happen, and I'm ok with it. I still have to tear down the old shed, use whatever usable wood from that to make storage for the new shed, put up new fencing where the old shed was, build a new gate/remove the old gate and clean up my current shop so it's usable again. I need to finish the wagon vise aaaaand the other vise on my hand tool bench, make a saw bench, make a compost tumbler stand, install the other replacement window on my garage. Oh, and kill poison ivy that's also trying to come into my yard.

Think I have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## mojapitt

Better weather today. Next set of chairs is nearly finished. High of 75°.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Finally got some shop time today. One of my neighbours had given me some birch for free, and I also had some maple that needed to be sorted through, cut and put up on racks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


74

I really like the cabinets you made a lot!!! Also good grab in the wood too.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors were around again tonight


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

After dropping trees last year, our back yard (which was rocky, rough and mostly weeds and moss) was totally trashed. By the time I cut up the big oak and cleared the debris I was left with a rough yard of dirt.

I've now hauled 12 yards of loom, spread it out with the York rake, raked it out with a big landscaping rake, spread 30# of lime& half a bag of fertilizer, spread ~9# of seed, and hand spread 5 bales of straw. Finished up this evening and set the sprinkler.










I didn't want to spend $ on this project, but if I don't grow grass, I'll wind up with weed mayhem, right up to the house.

I'm beat.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, I love your neighbors!

Matt, That effort should pay big dividends. Now start watering!


----------



## MadJester

> sue can you post some picks of the anvil/vise please
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'll get the pics tomorrow for you…was going to do it earlier, but that lazy attack I had was fierce!

Gary….I don't care what price they are selling those things for…..they can keep them!!

Sandra…nice score on the wood!

Matt….nice job….I'm sure it will look great with a little time and care at this point….

Beka…sounds like a full plate….

Bandit…you might want to invest in a small postal scale (or maybe find one cheap at a yard sale…)....best way to figure out the shipping….

So apparently, after I made the post earlier that my lazy got kicked into gear, I took a massive nap…woke up about 5pm…by 5:30 or so I ended up downstairs in the store and managed to ship out not only the stuff that was due from the other day, but also even a few that people had won and paid for tonight…so I'm somewhat ahead of the game at this point…..left the store around 10pm….my day started at 8am…..I think I'm cooked for the day….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was nice of you to invite the neighbors over for dinner Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Battling anginas all day the last three days…..I'm sore.

Got the post vise somehow down to the shop, torn down as far as I could, wire wheeled a bunch of parts to it, put things back together, and even managed to get the dang thing working…..found one bolt had been put in the wrong spot, or else I'm missing one. shaft now works the way it should.

Will take a bunch of pictures of the thing..tomorrow, and get it ready for fleabay…..missing the flywheel, the shaft it rides on, the gear that turns the flywheel, and about half of the cog that makes the shaft travel downwards on it's own. Oh, and the wooden knob on the cog gear.

Figure maybe start at $55 or so? And let feebay figure shipping?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry bout your luck Becka but clean heat is better than a trip to the hospital or worse. Seen how that worked back in my firefighting days. Sounds like you have enough to keep busy.

Sandra you are really streamlining your process. Much more and they will make themselves. Good you get to unwind, you needed that.

Looks good Matt, you get it growing and you will have nice neighbors like Monte visiting.

Got the doors and grid done today, ready for some coloring after a little finish sanding.









This is what it was like after I rebuilt an old desk for Jamies hutch. Should have made doors then.


----------



## Cricket

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that." 
― Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Festus56

So true Cricket, if only people would live by that and your signature line the world would be a better place.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good Evening All,
> 
> Sorry bout your luck Becka but clean heat is better than a trip to the hospital or worse. Seen how that worked back in my firefighting days. Sounds like you have enough to keep busy.
> 
> Sandra you are really streamlining your process. Much more and they will make themselves. Good you get to unwind, you needed that.
> 
> Looks good Matt, you get it growing and you will have nice neighbors like Monte visiting.
> 
> Got the doors and grid done today, ready for some coloring after a little finish sanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it was like after I rebuilt an old desk for Jamies hutch. Should have made doors then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


That is very beautiful Mark.



> "Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that."
> ― Martin Luther King Jr.
> 
> - Cricket


I always liked hearing or reading that quote


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. back at the salt mine. My back and shoulder is feeling the after-effect of this weekends "fun".


----------



## bandit571

uuummmm…..


----------



## diverlloyd

71 here high of 92 that will feel like 115. So I'm out to sand a couple cutting boards ps sanding sucks.


----------



## ssnvet

74… congrats on the conviction.

Bandit… Hope your sons recovery continues and he is able to go home soon.

Mark… you did a fine job on the arched top doors. The fit looks very good.

We've got a fox visiting our house again. Seeing him almost daily now. Sunday morning I heard Skipper growling (which he very rarely does) and peaked out the blinds to see Mr. Fox in the front yard. We don't want him attacking our cats so I hurried down stairs and opened the front door so Skipper could chase him away. He's a good dog and got a nice reward for his efforts.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
It's looking like a gorgeous day on the mesa in the offing.

Gary, even on sale, they're damned expensive.

Beautiful doors, Mark. Those mullions must've been tricky. Great job.

Put the first coat of Watco on the Morris chair last Friday. Then, went to Tucson to get our dogs. I think it's dry enough for the 2nd coat today. This one will be a 50/50 mix of Watco and poly. Wiped on. Then a 70/30 mix in two days. Then wax. Meanwhile, the ottoman will get assembled. Then, it's off to the upholstery shop. Got one more to do. Two rifle cases and jewelry case to follow. Finally, then a few shop projects. One will be a chain driven router lathe to speed production of the canes that get the hayme knobs.
Can't die til all the jobs are finished. I'm going to live to at least 120.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte's home state made the news: #1 state in which to retire! Criteria were NOT weather based.


----------



## mojapitt

We have a lot of retired individuals here. Spearfish and Custer are the 2 they mostly move to.

Back to work at real job. Ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, you sound like my grandma. She used to talk about what she was gonna do and then say, "if I'm living then". I can remember her saying that 20 years before she died.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here, upper 70's they say.

Gene that is almost like me except I will never die. Dream up 2 new projects while I am building the last one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I had a board explode on the table saw today and smashed my finger. There was a WTF moment and still don't know why it exploded but oh well to the all ten pieces to the scrap pile.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all. Just finished my lunch and wanted to say hi


----------



## Gene01

I think I'll come back as a shop dog.

Lloyd, sorry about the smashed finger. At it's still attached.

Hi back, Becka/Becky.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah it was a odd piece of wood I guess. Never had one blow into pieces. I guess it happens glad I use push stick it or may have been a hospital trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Marty?
https://sawmillexchange.com/view_products/2/


----------



## mojapitt

Gentleman sent me a message wanting to know if I needed red Cedar trees?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, you do.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've had a board explode on the table saw before, it was punky and full of knots. The effect made for some great looking but very unstable wood. Fortunately because much of it was punky the blade never got good traction on any of the more solid pieces and it just more or less turn to sawdust with a few chunks thrown around at less than hyper velocity.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What he said.


----------



## Gene01

Who said what?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti this was a piece of hard maple and looked to be in good condition. i was fast enough to catch a piece flying at my face with one hand and caught the other piece that smashed into my thumb. or more like it flew into my thumb and stopped in my hand. I thought maybe the blade binded up but it never bogged down the wood just decided to explode. Im going to calk it up to the shop telling me i was done woodworking today. Lucky i was paying attention and wasnt complacent it could have been a lot worst. it just a could have would have thing now so no biggie and i didnt get any blood on the two cutting boards i had laying on the side of saw. It was a good day i spent the rest of the day in the ac so that has been very nice.

Monte that looks like a nice tree is he offering them to you as a lot or per tree.

Sandra could you make a horizontal router and add to the table and do it all in one pass then?

On a side note the very nice lady who purchased the humidor also gave me a jar of homemade strawberry jam and it is delicious. i had it as a pb&j for lunch.


----------



## bandit571

ummm…nothing new from Lima,OH….still "flushing" him out, I guess…


----------



## bandit571

Will try to get some FeeBay worthy pictures of that post drill…..I got everything freed up, and running on it. It uses a "Holdall" style chuck, even the springs inside it are in great shape.


----------



## CFrye

AJ, I can tell Jessica how to neutralize the table saw threat, at least until you get a new one…
Beka, good that you found out NOW about the heater instead of after it turned cold again. 
Monte, I thought that was a picture of Andy! 
So, I was left unsupervised this morning. After taking Mom to a routine doctor's visit, I took her home and then went to a flea market. I got a big Nickolson mill bastard file and an auger bit for a dollar each and a pair of tie downs for Jim's truck and then I found this abused thing. 








Was able to barely read DISSTON & SONS on the medallion so I HAD to save it. $15
No wreath around the keystone, and regular nuts (not split nuts) so I figured it was a newer model. 









Maybe not so new…


----------



## bandit571

D-8 Rip saw?


----------



## mudflap4869

Like she needded another damned saw. Just disgusting. Collecting rust and keeping her nose buried in woodworking videos is all I can get out of her lately. Dingflappin woman is going to make me say shucky-darn before it is over with. And YOU so and sos encourage her.


----------



## CFrye

> D-8 Rip saw?
> 
> - bandit571


I believe so.


----------



## bandit571

All cleaned up, and ready for it's close-ups









Everything is working on it, just missing a few parts…









Should have beena flywheel on a geared shaft, poking through that hole. Shaft would also have a lobed part on the flywheel to trip the auto-advance prawl, only half of which is still there…









From up around Sue's way? Buffalo Forge No. 50


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what happened? Site was "down" for quite awhile…......?


----------



## bandit571

Working the night shift…again.

Max was happy to see me, earlier today. Hopped up and tried to give me a "High Five" and wound up putting a claw into the back of my hand…...made a mess, too. Big bandaid in place now….

Used a bunch of PB Blaster on that post drill…now the entire shop smell like it…...yuck.


----------



## MadJester

Dang….I forgot to take pics of the vise….maybe I'll not only remember it tomorrow, but actually take the pic when I do the remembering…..

Yes…site was down but Cricket is awesome…

Bought these two pieces off my neighbor today…I figured ten bucks was worth the chance that there is something neat inside them….one looks like a burl, and is spalted nicely from what I can see on the cut end, the other is a "Y" branch section…might be neat to look inside…he says they are Copper Beech…..gonna have to look that up….he does tree removal….so he might be right…who knows…..


----------



## MadJester

I have the feeling it may just be American Beech…....


----------



## bandit571

Copper Beech refers to the colour of the leaves.

There was also a Sherlock Holmes story by the name…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm so busy, they wouldn't be able to bury me for 3 weeks after I die…..

Bill, thanks for the link…..

Candy, nice save, now give it a bath and something to eat…..

Sue, that chunk kinda resembles my dog, she's a beech too…..

Gotta run…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',....almost. It's getting pink in the east, anyway. Birds are singing, not a cloud in the sky, 50 degrees. It's going to be a beautiful day.

Phyl has an osteopath consult today to see if she'll have a shoulder replaced, I get some blood drawn to see if the cancer is gone and, the truck gets a chip repair. The chair gets another coat and the ottoman gets some more work. 
And, we are considering joining the 21st century. We might be getting a couple cell phones to replace the land line.
Our son gave us a Samsung S5 so we only need to get it activated and buy another one. 
Busy day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Beka, that stinks about the A/C and furnace, I found out about my furnace 12/30/14, coming home to a CO2 alarm after a nice dinner wasn't my idea of fun. Luckily I had time to order a higher efficiency furnace before the new year for a $150 credit that went away two days later. Installation was as much of a PITA as I remember but as least I know it's done right. I can do without A/C as being from the Carolina anything under 70 feels cold, I can't do without heat!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. 50° Gene. I'm jealous. It already feels like 100 out there.
Did you find anything you liked Marty? I looked thru them.
I have an S5 Gene. Pretty good phone. Cindy has trouble using it with the Bluetooth in her car.


----------



## johnstoneb

Beka. I had the furnace quit 10 days before Thanksgiving last year. We were going to my daughter's in a week. The AC was original with the house built in 1978 so replaced it at the same time. The Heat and AC people got it to work for over the weekend came out on Monday and had heat that evening. We left for thanksgiving on Wed. Just thankful it quit when it did as we had some very cold weather over thanksgiving last year.
The new high efficiency AC is working well now.


----------



## Gene01

Won't last long, Bill. Supposed to be 80 by 15:00 today. It's already 62, now. 
Our LG Tracphone works great in our Ford. Hoping for no problems with the S5.
I'm as tech savvy as a stump. Does blue tooth mean an ear bud or, is it just the car phone thingy? We just use the car's connection. No ear bud.


> Morning. 50° Gene. I m jealous. It already feels like 100 out there.
> Did you find anything you liked Marty? I looked thru them.
> I have an S5 Gene. Pretty good phone. Cindy has trouble using it with the Bluetooth in her car.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## MadJester

> Copper Beech refers to the colour of the leaves.
> 
> There was also a Sherlock Holmes story by the name…..
> 
> - bandit571


I figured that is why he was calling it that, but after I looked it up, Copper Beech is native to England (or somewhere over there…)...so I'm not sure if any were brought over here or not….but then I looked up trees of the Adirondacks (My little mountain here is considered the tail end of the Adirondack Mountain range)....and American Beech would seem much more likely for this area…..meh…whatever….

Oh, and he said it was standing deadwood….so it should be dry, right?


----------



## mojapitt

I had an S5 for 18 months and really liked it. Longest a phone has lasted me before I broke it. It's replacement only lasted 10 weeks. My S7 seems pretty good though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, Bluetooth is a type of wireless connection, whether it be from a phone to an earbud or a phone to a car or even a phone to another phone.


----------



## Gene01

Got it. Thanks Bill. So, I guess the car has blue tooth. If the phone is in the car, it connects automatically. We call by voice. Just push a button and tell it to call. Amazing stuff. At least to this old man.


> Gene, Bluetooth is a type of wireless connection, whether it be from a phone to an earbud or a phone to a car or even a phone to another phone.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## bandit571

Meh…..ummmmm….same old, same old around here…


----------



## bandit571

A Sammich and a Mountain Dew for lunch…...after that?

getting things cleaned up from the rust hunt…...

I put a new grinding wheel on the grinder…..it has a wobble to it. I guess I'll put the old one back on. The wire whell I got for the grinder will bog the motor down if I get too "pushy" cleaning stuff off. It also sheds….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

Busy day at the salt mine. Just catching my breath and it's 3/4 over all ready.

Lloyd…. check that your blade is parallel to your miter slot and that your fence is parallel to the same miter slot.

When checking the blade against the miter slot, mark on tooth with a black sharpie, and then check it's distance to the miter slot while at both the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock positions. This way you take out any errors due to the blade not being perfectly true.

I just realized that it's only Tuesday. Somehow I was hoping that tomorrow was Friday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's my Friday. Hope that helps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This made my day. I was looking for the General Lee.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That road buckle is classic, if only that's all we had to worry about up in the rust belt, they won't even fix potholes up here until they're the inverse of that (same size too).


----------



## bandit571

Metal working day today…..had to change out the new but WARPPED gringing wheel. Older one is back on.

1/8" flat stock. Cut to length. Hole drilled and tapped at on end. Hacksaw to remove the hex hea, and the left over threads on a couple bolts. Result?









Two guide bars for that Stanley No. 358 MitreBox. I still have to change out the wood deck for a thinner one.
Ground things a bit smooth..









I also found out a few drill bits were a bit too dull to work…might as well get afew new ones…someday..


----------



## MadJester

Not sure if I've posted this one before….










I went up to the apartment with every intent on painting at least one room today….until I realized that I had not finished the caulking in either of the two rooms that I thought I was ready to paint…...I had stuff leaning up against the walls and had studiously ignored doing those sections (because…I get lazy sometimes…..or there was no place else to put the stuff…or both…..)....so…..it ended up being a caulking day…got the two front rooms finished up, most of the "living" room…swept up the floors and moved some stuff around.

Was going to put the drawers back into the kitchen "island" that my guys installed the other day and realized that they did not allow enough room between the butcher block top and the base of the cabinet…so the top drawers don't close all the way…I forgot that the person I got it from had some spacers in there that got ripped up when we moved it…..ugh….gonna have to take off the top and put in some spacers (there is a recess under the butcher block top, so it sits low….the whole thing is jack crapped together…but it was free….).

So now I'm tired out, and no painting got done….only the caulking…and yet another day has gone by that I feel I did a ton of work, but got next to nothing accomplished up there….oh well…tomorrow is another day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie,out of the blue today, Sean said to hell Eddie he says Hi.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Busy catching up on the visiting here. Our wireless router quit last night. Just got a new one installed so can keep up with the rest of the world again. Went shopping at HD and Lowe's, found out neither place had what I was looking for so now can order online. Sue your picture is a close resemblance of our HD.

Gene we have not had a landline in over 15 years. Cell phones are way more portable and don't have to remember another number.


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of which…..anybody even hear from Randy?

Sprinkles outside all day today…..just enough to tick one off. If you lok outside, it just barely sprinkles, but…the moment you set outside, it will start raining. Not much, just enough to soak you.


----------



## mojapitt

My cell phone is my only phone. Easier for the telemarketers that way.


----------



## bandit571

Caller ID on the land line….if I don't know the caller, I do not answer.

Trac Phone: Nobody knows my number, no robo-callers.

Randy must be in deep hiding…...someone open a cold one, maybe the scent will draw him out?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy is ok.


----------



## bandit571

Supper is ready! have to go out and see what the Boss cooked up….


----------



## bandit571

Slow night tonight…...time for a Guiness Blonde?


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Don't think my flip phone is Blue Tooth ready.

So hot and humid today that just breathing worked up a sweat. And supposed to get hotter!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt it's all parallel minus the fence I have it out away from the blade by a thousandth. So no pinch points I think the blade may have some give to it, I may look at getting some stiffeners(not the blue pill type either). I'm not sure why it happened and would like to figure it out but it may have been just one of those things that happen, or maybe the wood was cracked on the inside and just gave way and sprung open. I don't think it's a machine error but it did happen so there is some operator error for me to take credit for. Although as is was checking things out my table saw top is a bit on the domed side by just a smidge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Slow down Gene, you're moving to fast…..



> Did you find anything you liked Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nope, nothing under $5…..

bandit, Randy said he's on leave…..

Teating a frwesh batch of appple pie, think the octain is to o high…..

nighgt alllllll…..


----------



## bandit571

One quick trick I would use on sawing "Funky" wood…..I'd tap the piece down onto the top of the saw,,,,a "dull" thud usually meant trouble inside that board. Try it on a few different boards, next time. A good board will sound and feel just like a ball bat when it hits a baseball….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I slowed way down. My well intentioned foray into the 21st century just came to a screeching halt. The phone Kevin gave us cannot get a cell signal at our house.
Oh well, Phyl absolutely hated the LG Tracphone. This whole mess started when she lost our perfectly good flip phone in a theater a year ago. At least she can answer this one before the caller gives up…. I think. 
The day wasn't a total loss. We both got our medical errands done, she got a haircut and we found a new and quite good restaurant. 
Verizon says a closer tower is on the way. Who knows? The Howes may get to cut the cord …..someday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, try straight talk thru Walmart going thru ATT towers…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Of course you'll need a phone that goes thru ATT towers too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Came home today and walked down the hallway, stopped and looked into the guestroom where a beer cap was laying on the bed, now mind you, Checkers, my 6 month old Springer is the only one home during the day… Um…..


----------



## MadJester

I'd keep a tighter lock on your beer when you're not home Marty!! That pup is smart!


----------



## mudflap4869

Drunks singing is bad enough, a drunk dog singing is just to much.


----------



## bandit571

Underage drinking?


----------



## mojapitt

Next desktop is underway


----------



## mojapitt

Love this time of year


----------



## bandit571

I just need to find the top of the bench, long enough to build a project…...after all the metal working stuff is cleaned off.

Max does like a beer cap…......


----------



## Festus56

Kind of brightens up the walk to the house there Monte.

Manke must be one of your better customers


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, the tap I used today…..size was a 3/8" x 16 . Soo,next time, I'll have to buy the correct drill bit for that size tap. The drill index I picked over the weekend, lists a drill bit size of .375 I guess that is just the drill bit?


----------



## mojapitt

Manke and Linch work together. When one gets something, they other has to get something bigger. Works for me.


----------



## Festus56

Knowing them both I can believe that. Good to be their supplier.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it sounded like a bat when it flew threw the air. 
So I had pizza for dinner and am lactose intolerant. It's going to be a bad night/morning. It was not worth it. I have a cousin getting married this weekend so I will be in new castle Indiana hopefully some fun will be had.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately, none of Verizon's competitors work any better out here.
100 yds from the house, the signal is better. Then, in a half mile, it's gone. Reception is a bit spotty, no?
Guess we could move.
Just a few miles east, folks have no electric service. But, they got cell service. If it's a choice, I'll take the electricity.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene you could always cntact the carrier and see if they wanted to put a tower up on your land. You would get service and a rental check.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm, top of the marnin to ya…..

1st Mountain Dew of the day has been started…...

Nothing new to report on Craig…..still flushing things out. He needs to get released, and then the place will fill out the paperwork he has needed for almost two weeks….maybe. Supposed to be on FMLA….right now he has to call off work every day. Paperwork is sitting up there, just need someone at the hospital to fill out their parts of it. He will also need a "back to work" release from them.

Same old, same old…


----------



## bandit571

Well…Craig is being released…today, still nothing done with the paperwork…..I guess, no paperwork done by them, nobody at the hospital will get paid. Will let you all know later today how this turns out…..

Stay tuned….


----------



## diverlloyd

Well bandit at least he is doing better that is always good news. You know how doctors are they look at paper work and flee.


----------



## mojapitt

Many doctors look at it as a creative writing assignment. The better they fill it out, the more they get paid.


----------



## diverlloyd

Here are some cutting boards fresh off the kitchen counter.

Monte my wife works in creditialing and she has to deal with the doctors tell he "no you can't have my id or any other form of stuff the insurance companies want". I guess they don't like getting paid around here.


----------



## diverlloyd

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/252210 Oops forgot the link.


----------



## Gene01

Those boards are beautiful, Lloyd. The bride and groom will love it.
You lamented the fact that no one uses them. Well, send me one and we'll use it. 
They can always use one side and display the reverse side. 
In reality, I'd probably just display such a nice piece, too.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene next time I make one I will send you one pm me your addy. I have to make two at a time anyways.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Any more often than not the longer they can keep someone there regardless of actual medical need, the better it makes them look to those they report to.


> Many doctors look at it as a creative writing assignment. The better they fill it out, the more they get paid.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## StumpyNubs

Check out the new article I wrote for Popular Woodworking. It includes five great tips and at least three slightly below average jokes!


----------



## bandit571

Craig is now home. Doctor's visit next Monday…..he is allowed to go back to work tomorrow, IF he can find a pair of boots to fit his FAT feet…


----------



## Festus56

Good news Bandit, glad he is better and home.

Stumpy good article but I still use a old hand crank sharpener. I tried an electric one and it just ate all my pencils


----------



## mudflap4869

Intelicast says it is 94 degrees, but Mister Moose on the back porch says 102. Something just don't seem kosher about that. It is mighty darn hot out there, so I will hang out with the A/C and my recliner. Retired folks aint committed to nothing, so I won't be getting in trouble for lollygaggin around. You workin stiffs get back to the salt mines and earn my payday.


----------



## rhybeka

just popping in and saying hi  Work is eating me alive as always. Found a bit of Osage orange to go after up north of me on craigslist: http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/5556794731.html

@Candy/Bill/Med personnel Jules is after me to have my neck/head looked at since I'm still having head pain after I tweaked my neck a week ago today. It's not horrible but it's varying between dull/achy to stabby/spasm. I'm not sure if the weather we're getting right now is compounding it or not. but I have no clue who to even start with - meh.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's great news bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beak, if that were me I would go to my chiropractor. He's a good smart guy and doesn't adjust you and kick you,out. He does all kinds of therapy for such things and actually researches certain ailments. Maybe a chiropractor. Your doctor will tell you to rest and take ibuprofen.

We got that concrete done today. Sure do appreciate my buddy from the firehouse coming out. He really knew what he was doing and we got it all poured in just under an hour. Another hour or so to float it. Done. Then I ate somethin and was back out the door with the bobcat pulling white oak logs out of the woods. Dad and I got the trailer loaded and ready. 2 sweet gum, 4 walnut and one white oak. I had one small cherry, but decided it wasn't worth dragging along. The walnut look ugly on the outside, but I have a feeling they'll be just fine on the inside. Got stung by a wasp in the process. Cindy would have been giving herself shots and headed to the hospital.

I'm happy for Craig getting out. That was quite some ordeal. Surprised he's going to work so soon.


----------



## Gene01

That's really good news, Bandit. Did anyone ever say what caused the problems?


----------



## bandit571

He had a case of it back around Christmas time…..local hospital said they had it cured…...maybe not?

It came back with a vengence…...

They removed the drain tube…..about the same way mine were removed " Breathe, breathe" while they just yanked it out. He didn't really enjoy that part of things…..


----------



## bandit571

The mitrebox now has a new, thinner deck. Screws needed to be beltsanded flush, since the points did come through. One dado is done….as soon as I get cooled down, I might get the other one done. Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## Cricket

I am starving.

What's for dinner?


----------



## diverlloyd

Tacos at my house are on the menu for tonight.


----------



## Cricket

> Tacos at my house are on the menu for tonight.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mojapitt

"Heavy hors d'oeuvres" at an employee dinner for the hospital tonight. Not sure what that means.


----------



## mojapitt

"Heavy hors d'oeuvres" at an employee dinner for the hospital tonight. Not sure what that means.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh they will be good I love me some tacos.


----------



## bandit571

Mitrebox pictures?









New deck (with a coat of BLO) with dados for the two stock holders. 









This is a big saw…









Stanley No.358 Mitrebox with a Disston expressly made for Stanley, No.4 backsaw…..28" long, with 5" under the spine. Might have this about rehabbed back to life….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: If I don't need the holders, they can be stored around in back..









Simple job to make the dados..









Just a mallet and a chisel. Square and a knife to mark a couple lines.


----------



## bandit571

Everyone must have gone out for Tacos tonight? I stuck here with smoked sausage, butter noodles, and big Biscuits…

Craftsman Mitrebox did not sell on FleaBay…..no biggie, I'll take it down the road to Huntsville, OH, to the Junk-in-the-Box store…maybe do a bit of trading? They are open Friday through Sunday, only…


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That sounds like it should keep us busy for a while. I have some big pecan and white oak if you get bored. Me and your dad will be sitting in the shade watching.

It was brutal here today.


----------



## JL7

No, it's Bill!


----------



## diverlloyd

Tacos were very good my wife made them(she doesn't cook so it was a surprise). Wife came home and got ready to go to cross fit then came in and said "my car smells like gas". Be damned it had a hole in the metal fuel line it's a 2009 G5 who would have thought it would have already rusted out. The kitchen faucet also started leaking today it's from the 50s. So the car is fixed and the sink isn't maybe in the morning. Long day and now I'm ready for bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> No, it s Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


Yep. Looks just like me.


----------



## MadJester

Gene, I have something called a "micro cell" in my place…it amplifies the signal….it is connected to my cable (but somehow not part of it…don't really understand it, but it does work…)...it cost me $200, but I've been using it for over six years now and haven't had an issue…our town is in a very poor reception location…..but with the m-cell, I can be anywhere in the building, including the crawl space underneath, as well as within a bunch of feet outside the building and I get good strong reception….call your phone carrier and see if they can hook you up….

Bandit…great news on your son being released! Hope they get the paperwork done soon….

Well…got a bunch of packages shipped out today…so that was good…then got another room painted upstairs in the rental apt…..that makes two….and I totally lucked out…the room only needed one gallon of paint…and since I bought the stuff from the Oops pile, that was all I had….did make the mistake of using semi-gloss though…should have mixed it with something else to bring down the sheen…oh well…it's a bright shiny sort of yellow room now. Still have to do the trim, the floors (with something…have to clean them up first, then decide…) and the entire rest of the place including the huge stairway area….tall ceiling there at one spot…figure the whole thing is gonna get one solid color…probably with a paintbrush gorilla taped to a very long pole…LOL


----------



## bandit571

He is feeling a bit on the sore side tonight….chest still hurting from that tube…

Sue: maybe dig up a paint sprayer?

Sitting here with a block of cheese as a snack…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Bandit-Glad to hear your son is out. Hopefully they will treat the issue and not just the symptoms for his long-term health.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bill and Andy sounds like you fellars have a fun day of sawing all kinds of different wood planned.

Sue and Gene my sister has one of those cell phone signal amplifiers at their ranch. It does work well. They haven't had a landline for several years now.


----------



## bandit571

Getting late….yet someone has coughed enough to start throwing up, again. Going to be a long night.

Trying to figure out how to box up a big post drill…...as it just might get sold this week….saws (3) aren't a problem….it's that odd shaped drill. Will need a BIG roll of bubble wrap for that….


----------



## MadJester

Bandit, you know, I hadn't thought of that, but it has been my past experience that they are usually more trouble than they are worth…they can be messy and prone to breaking down or clogging up….I'll stick to the rollers and brushes for now…but that was a great suggestion!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

Busy would be an understatement. Court over 4 weeks completely exhausted me so I'm still trying to catch up to myself.

And in 10 days, we are going on vacation. Leaving town. Leaving the country. Leaving the continent.

Going to the Land Down Under!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a whole nuther world down there Sandra, everything is upside down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> No, it s Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7
> 
> Yep. Looks just like me.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I also thought the Captain looked like you, but NO, it's Bill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Winter down there right now. Probably a good time to visit.


----------



## rhybeka

raining a lot down there right now, Sandra - just saw that on our travel page. Trying to finish out my expense report so I can move on to the next thing. Joy. Morning! TGIAF! (Thank God it's Almost Friday!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be their dry season…...

Does bacon in the blender count as clear liquid?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, can you see through it? 
If you can, add more bacon.

Thanks, Sue. I ordered one yesterday. Not the same as the one you mentioned, but sounds like it's close. Bought it from Amazon. Hassle free return if it doesn't work well. Fingers crossed.

Big forest fires south of us. About 4-5K acres. Not large by historical standards but, its location has caused some evacuations and closure of the two highways south, out of the mountains. Already, local gas stations are out of fuel and no way to get more with the highways closed.
We are well north and not in the path, thank goodness.
We lost 19 brave young hot shots all at one fire last year. Hope those guys stay safe in this fire.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Watch out for dingoes when you're on vacation. They're very sneaky.


----------



## Gene01

Legend has it that they steal babies, too. 
Have fun. You deserve a break.
Pick up some pieces of Sheoak if you can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked for bacon flavored Gatorade, but Walmart must be out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good for you Sandra, enjoy the vacation down under.

Bill you get the liquid bacon thing figured out let us know. I can use a drink like that.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, leave it at that…

Whut's fer Lunch?

One lousey yard sale today? Wasn't worth the gas to drive over there…..


----------



## bandit571

Need to go shopping at a hardware store…...need some metal parts. Might have this Mitre box about rehabbed back to new.

Friends of mine are down under right now. Visiting their Daughter and her family. Son-in-law is a big shot with Aldis down there.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ is it the weekend yet?


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-You deserve a vacation. Visiting Australia is one of the things on Nannette's and my bucket lists. We also have seeing one of the Grand Slam tennis tournaments, so we'll probably go to the Australian Open and get a twofer. I'm kinda worried that all the blood will rush to my head down under though.


----------



## mudflap4869

My pot belly would slide up my neck and choke me to death if I went down under. Don't tell Candy that, she will run out and buy me an airline ticket. 
It got up to 106 on the back porch yesterday and is already over 100 today. NEED more A/C in this dump! 
I am like bandit. He bitched all winter about the cold, now he will piss and moan all summer about the heat. Some people would gripe if you hung them with a new rope.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has been "downed" by the heat a few times…...each also involved calling the EMS/Medics out.

Anything over 80 gets me into trouble….."Wet Bulb" days are NOT fun….

Well, son went to work….told him to take things easy….went back with no restrictions..we'll see how it goes.

My COPD don't like this hot weather, either…..


----------



## Gene01

75 in the shop and 77 outside with a cool breeze. Not to brag or nuthin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was about that in my shop this morning…....with my AC running.


----------



## mojapitt

97° now. Shop is probably 97° also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate to brag Monte, but it's only 96° here.


----------



## Festus56

Monte it is 78 with a slight breeze here, nice in the shop up nort here


----------



## CFrye

Look! 2 Stumpy-ites front and center!









Well, they were in the wee hours of the morning. I forgot to hit the post button. 
Glad Craig is sprung from the horsepistol, Bandit!
Sandra, have a LJ get together while your in Aussie land! Then post all the pictures upside down. 
I can't remember what else …
One more night shift then off for a few. Later gators.


----------



## bandit571

Parts shoppig is done. 5/16" rod, a flat stock, a pair of couplers, and a pair of thumbscrews…...already had a tube of JB Steel stick….


----------



## mojapitt

Thermometer in my truck was claiming 116• when I got in this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

A cloudy, breezey mid 70s all day long…...


----------



## rhybeka

Claimed my $15 in Osage orange and made out like a bandit I think


----------



## bandit571

Hey! I resemble that remark!

Getting all the parts together to do a bit of metal working…..last time I worked in a machine shop was back in…..1972….I might remember a few things from way back when…..


----------



## Gene01

Osage orange is pretty and pretty darned hard. 
Exposed to light for a few years, it'll turn a gorgeous dark brown. 
In high school, I turned a lamp from it. Probably weighs 12-13 lb. My parents kept it in a fairly dark room. Now, my sister has it in her living room and she keeps the drapes closed. Even so, it's color continues to darken. And, it cracked, too. Lends a bit of charm to it. Probably shouldn't have turned it green.


----------



## bandit571

Some measurements have been taken….scribbles on a scrap of pine have been made. IF I get a chance tomorrow…..I might start cutting and "welding" things together…..anyone care to come over and help out?

Don't have a welder, haven't welded since High School…JB Weld to the rescue! (I hope)


----------



## mojapitt

Almost ready for epoxy


----------



## mojapitt

Almost ready for epoxy


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not much production here today but spent some money on a new tool. My other favorite job is leatherwork. Have always hand stitched everything because machines go way to fast and crooked most of the time. Can do an almost perfect job that way. Now I have a hand operated machine on my leather bench. I get to be completely in control from speed to the exact placement of the stitch. Once the learning curve is done I will be able to do a quality job a lot faster than before. Way fun and will sew almost anything up to 3/4" thick.


----------



## bandit571

Welll, he made it through the first night back at work….of course, his line is clear in the back of the building….about a mile to huff & puff out to the van….about wore him out.

Starting to get a drizzle outside…just enough to tick you off if you go outside. Like a heavy mist.

Raccoon is back in the out building, again…...wonder if I throw a bug bomb inside the place, would it drive her out of there?


----------



## Festus56

Good he was able to go back to work. Hope he can work up to full speed at his own pace.


----------



## mojapitt

Filled the lettering with epoxy


----------



## CFrye

Cool machine, Mark! I'd love to see it in action, any chance of a video? Keep an eye out for Super Dave!
Looks great, Monte! Did you see the one piece of MDF that got Daily Top 3 the other day?
Glad to hear Craig survived his first shift back to work, Bandit!



> Claimed my $15 in Osage orange and made out like a bandit I think
> 
> - rhybeka


Pics or it didn't happen, Beka!


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't see the MDF piece that made top 3. I don't go outside of here much anymore.


----------



## Festus56

Candy here is a link on Tandy's site that has a video clip. You don't want a video of me running it yet, not G rated but Jamie says I got better as the day progressed.

https://www.tandyleather.com/en/product/tippmann-boss-leather-sewing-machine


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Mark! Now I know who to talk to about one of those pencil holders like Chris Schwartz has on his dutch tool chest. I was thinking about putting one in my plane till 

@Candy yeah yeah - I haven't even gotten it out of the car - shipwright used it to turn some peg like things for his bench and I think I'm going to do the same


----------



## CFrye

Oh, Mark, that video made my elbow ache just watching it.
Here it is, Monte, a shop jig for sanding long, narrow pieces. 

'Peg like things' like bench dogs? ;-)
Nice pic!


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm - that's a possibility, Candy! more like uhhhh things to hold vises in place? let me grab Shipwrights pic.


----------



## gfadvm

Looks great Monte!


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good monte

Candy I didn't realize it went to the top three.

Beka nice haul

74 safe travels to the down under are you stopping in Japan?

Now I we are getting ready to head to new castle Indiana for a wedding on Sunday. Now we see how long I can deal with my family.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that's a very nice logo. What did you use for the cuts? 
When will we get to see the whole thing?


----------



## bandit571

yard sale find this morning…..Stanley No. 150 mitrebox….needs a saw( might just have one for it) cost? $1

GrandBRATS going back home today….YAAAYYYYYY! I'll keep me eyes open along the way…

Most of the yard sales are tomorrow….of course….


----------



## CFrye

Seriously, Bandit? $1? Argh, why can't I find stuff like that?
Beka, those are some right styling peg like things!
AJ, you can do it. Just keep telling yourself that. 
'Route 66 Days' tomorrow in the town where I work. Includes a kind of a flea market/boot sale called "Junk in the Trunk". Maybe mudflap will be up to some window shopping…
Or I could stay home and scrap "artwork" off an antique saw…
We'll see.


----------



## Gene01

Thought you all would like this.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, freehand router with my palm router and a 1/8" bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great video Gene. Maybe someday I'll be that good.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, you have a very steady hand!


----------



## Gene01

Bill, practice, practice, practice.
There are some awesome woodworkers on YouTube but that guy takes the cake.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Beautiful day here in MT so far. 63deg right now.

Candy it really is not that bad running the stitcher. Might get tired if one used it all day but then making cribbage boards I drill 380 holes with the drill press each time.

Like the color of that wood Becka. Never used any of that before.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## GaryC

shouldn't that be "right of way"?


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte, looks like great prior planning.


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…have fun…sounds like quite the adventure!

Oh…here's that anvil style vise I picked up the other day…not huge…I can lift it with one hand…maybe 11" long?


----------



## bandit571

Update on the rust hunt today…..$7.50 got me two block panes, and a 1/2" chuck key with chain. Next time one goes flying off the drill press, the chain should make the key easer to find…...I hope.

GrandBRATS are home…peace and quiet around here….Yaaaay!!

Have to drive someone to work, then maybe a picture or three?


----------



## rhybeka

all I know about Osage Orange is that it is VERY hard and a dust mask/respirator needs to be worn when cutting it.

Sweet, bandit!

I believe as long as I can stay cool, I'll be cleaning off and working on my hand tool bench so I can start using it. Which means finishing both vices, pegs, and figuring out how to install the 'wheel' on the front vise. I'm told it's supposed to be warm so I may have to stay cool by cleaning tools. bandit, may need some pics of that miter box so I can use it to get mine together again


----------



## bandit571

Pictures or today didn't happen, right?









Stanley No. 150 mitrebox, a Jacobs chuck key with chain, a Stanley #110 block plane, and a Fulton 220 style block plane. Total cash for today…$8.50…...I already had a saw for the 150, but will need a few bolts and screws to rehab it.

Both planes had the irons upside down.

Place that had the planes, had 5 braces, 2 Dunlap #5, a Defiance #3, maybe 10 hacksaws, and lots of other goodies. Corner of St.Rt. 201, and St Rt 41…..Opens every weekend.

Did a bit of bargaining for the Mitrebox, since there wasn't any price on it…..Held up the box, and one finger…SOLD!

Grandson wound up with a WWII footlocker, in great shape….$10. Wonder what he is going to do with that…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's all good. Just some hem words and a polyp they removed. Sitting at Panera bread having some food.


----------



## gfadvm

> It s all good. Just some hem words and a polyp they removed. Sitting at Panera bread having some food.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, You had a medical procedure today?

Gene, That is just weird!

Sawed the two biggest walnut logs I've sawed for a nice young guy who wanted to have something from his grandparent's farm. He stayed and helped which was a good thing since it was 100 degrees and 83% humidity! It took both of us to lift the slabs off the mill and onto his trailer. 3 hours to saw 2 logs isn't real productive, but it beats sitting in the house all day.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother runs Estate Sales in the Dallas area. This is at one of his sales this weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a colonoscopy today Andy.

I keep checking the weather for next week in OK and each time I do the forecast is different. Anywhere from 92 to 100 deg. I'm not sure I told you, but dad is coming for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez, I gotta get me some Parota. Before I saw the last pic I was thinking the rings looked to wide to be walnut.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That's what I figured on the colon scope. Looking forward to meeting your dad. The weather next week is guaranteed to be HOT and muggy. I drank 120 oz. of Gatorade before noon today!

Wow Monte! That is beautiful and not a crack in it. But a little pricey for me. Most of the uncracked "cookie" tables that I see are tropical woods.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I remember correctly, you have a big fan to put out by the mill. Right?


----------



## Gene01

Good news, Bill. Bet you're glad the prep is over.

Monte, When I saw the first pix I Thought " now, that was one really big Mesqite".
Saw some on eBay. 4'X13" for $31. Wasn't as good looking as that cookie, though. But, ten grand is a bit steep. It's Dallas, though. So…Who knows?


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I'll be at Lake Monroe tomorrow, stop by on your way thru…..

Monte, that is truly a sign for idiots… Um, I mean special people…..



> Did a bit of bargaining for the Mitrebox, since there wasn t any price on it…..Held up the box, and one finger…SOLD!
> 
> - bandit571


bandit, how do you sleep at night???

Bill, are you telling the truth, or are you full of shhhhhh???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, by 2 this afternoon I was full of nothin'.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: like a baby….now you know why I'm called Bandit….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Squeeze coffee in a can for people on the go, ingenious…..


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yep, and we had it running on high!


----------



## GaryC

Um… Hot… it's just starting…


----------



## mojapitt

> Um… Hot… it s just starting…
> 
> - Gary


Started here are couple weeks ago. Ugh


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday nite date is done, ate to much as usual. What did I miss besides Andy sawing logs, Bill was on empty, Bandit is a Bandit, Monte is overeating and Gary is not?

Nice price tag on that table Monte.

Cute little vise Sue.


----------



## CFrye

> Monte is overeating and Gary is not?
> 
> - Festus56


Did I miss Leanna's homecoming?


----------



## mojapitt

She's been home almost 3 weeks now


----------



## CFrye

Well, a belated WELCOME HOME! 
I'm asleep at the wheel I guess.


----------



## bandit571

All that coughing someone has been doing…...he pulled a musle in his side…..OWWWW! He gets to take the next two nights off…..to rest it up.

Have the mitre box all torn down, and a start on clean up going on. Haven't even started on the block planes…yet.

Rumour has it that I may be out and about again tomorrow…..Have to get them before Candy does…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue thanks for the pic looks like a nice anvil/vise I maybe interested if the price is right. Pm me a price please and will it fit in a flat rate box or will it be shipping by weight?

Marty thanks for the invite but I will have to decline. We are going to see my step dad tomorrow he hasn't been doing very well since my mom passed away. So we are going to hang out with him and take him out for some food to get him out of the house.


----------



## KTMM

Hot, been hot on the boiler, at least today is overtime. Y'all have a good one and stay hydrated.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….Marnin ta ye….

Game is still a-foot today…..


----------



## Gene01

Heads up….
Next Tuesday is the first day of summer. 
Tuesday is also the day for my first post procedure consult… in Scottsdale. Supposed to be near 120+. The record is 122. They say it could be broken.
Better borrow Phyl's oven mitts for the drive home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marnin'.
120 in Scotsdale. How hot at home Gene?


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, Prayin the news is all good on Tuesday.

Already wringing wet, slimed 2 tires, and hauled off 2 barrels of walnut sawdust. Need to move concrete blocks and start mowing. Been having to mow every 4 days which is very unusual. And Gene says summer hasn't even started yet!

Y'all stay cool and drink lots of Gatorade/water.


----------



## rhybeka

nixed my plans for today and decided to stay inside to clean and reassemble tools. my cleaning/sharpening table is full and it's tough to find a darn thing!thinking about breakfast though.


----------



## Gene01

Its about 55 here. Supposed to get to 87 today. We usually run 20 or so lower than the Phoenix area. But doubt if we'll get to 100 by Tuesday. Predicted to be 88 on Tuesday. Oh, and the humidity is 8% now.

Thanks Andy. Right back at you, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice at 60 deg right now but sounds like summer is coming the next couple weeks here. Mid 90's they say


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings Friends. My whole family is here including my niece and her two children and all staying at my house which is 12 people. I am enjoying every minute of it too.


----------



## rhybeka

best way to cut a dado in 3/4" MDF without a dado stack or a TS…?

EDIT - DUH a router.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the forms all stripped from my concrete job. Not too hot here today. Gotta go cut some small trees down around the concrete that will be in the way of new carport.
Taking Liam to a bday party and then to help bale straw at the farm where I get the walnut logs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> best way to cut a dado in 3/4" MDF without a dado stack or a TS…?
> 
> - rhybeka


Either a 3/4" bit in the router with a guide or a smaller bit with guide boards clamped on each side of the dado. With one guide make sure to place the guide such that the spinning bit pulls the router into the guide and not away.


----------



## Gene01

Two guides are probably the best. Set the router at one edge, with the bit barely kissing the MDF, exactly where you want the cut. Move it in until the router base is fully on the work. Mark both edges of the base on the work. Repeat on the other side. Then, draw lines connecting widest part of base marks. Clamp your guides to those lines.
If your base is square, or has one flat side, you're in luck. If it's round, you'll need to mark a magic marker dot at one point on the top of the base. Not all router bases are concentric with their collets. So, keep the marked edge of the base against the guide throughout the cut. Turning the router will likely ruin the cut.


----------



## rhybeka

It will be 10 inches or less on the route on the dado - I have way too much ADHD going on today. I'm working on getting this number five Stanley rehab and kind of in a quandary on the base. Leaning towards soaking it all in something for 24 hrs to make certain the rust is gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm at a birthday party at a roller rink. Having flashbacks to 30 years ago. This is weird. Though there's no music videos showing on the wall.


----------



## bandit571

"All Skate! ALLLL Skate!" blares out….

yard sales today? meh, I did get a "cordless" weed whacker…....You grasp a wood handle and just swing away at them pesky ol weeds. Will need gloves, might need to sharpen it up first….$1 for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The original weed whacker.


----------



## bandit571

I might add a layer of tape to improve the grip…as well….


----------



## bandit571

Well, it does work…..now I'm worn out. Three trips outside, each time I came back in, a glass of ice cold lemonade was used up…Need the Olde Pharte Power Nap….


----------



## bandit571

> It will be 10 inches or less on the route on the dado - I have way too much ADHD going on today. I m working on getting this number five Stanley rehab and kind of in a quandary on the base. Leaning towards soaking it all in something for 24 hrs to make certain the rust is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


On those kind of bodies, I chuck a cup wire brush into the drill press. Cup needs to be a tight fit on the inside of the casting. Then just work your way back and forth. Be sure to stop at those tabs the frogs sits on, until they are nice and shiny. Sometimes, leftover paint will make the frog rock abit….

Before you repaint it, fill all the bolt holes with a few drops of oil. Thank way, you don't have to clean them out after the paint goes on.


----------



## GaryC

This is for Randy


----------



## GaryC

This is how it feels


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bandit! I hVe a cup brush for my Dremel as well - just have to find it in this mess











> It will be 10 inches or less on the route on the dado - I have way too much ADHD going on today. I m working on getting this number five Stanley rehab and kind of in a quandary on the base. Leaning towards soaking it all in something for 24 hrs to make certain the rust is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> On those kind of bodies, I chuck a cup wire brush into the drill press. Cup needs to be a tight fit on the inside of the casting. Then just work your way back and forth. Be sure to stop at those tabs the frogs sits on, until they are nice and shiny. Sometimes, leftover paint will make the frog rock abit….
> 
> Before you repaint it, fill all the bolt holes with a few drops of oil. Thank way, you don t have to clean them out after the paint goes on.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Having a half frozen DEW, along with a bowl of Lays Bacon Potato Salad flavoured chips.

One Feebay item is boxed up and ready to ship out Monday morning. Find out about the other about in an hour or so…USPS is not going to like me..


----------



## Gene01

They should love you, Bandit. You and Sue are paying for some UPS executive's kid's private school.

Where's Randy???


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka watch those cup brushes on the dremel these throw the little wires everywhere. I used to use those then pull wires out of my clothes and skin. Never did like that very much.

Bandit is the tool the weed wacker or are you the weed wacker.


----------



## gfadvm

The weather guessers on the 6 PM news said: "no rain in the area for the next 7 days". 30 minutes later we had lightning, thunder, and torrential downpour! IDIOTS


----------



## bandit571

Well, only one box goes out monday….darn it.

Weed whacker..









Taped the wood handle for a more comfy, splinter free grip….run this awhile, and you will be like this…









One tired pup…


----------



## gfadvm

Bandit, I spent my entire youth clearing fence rows with one of those (we had miles of fence). That's why I consider the weedeater the greatest invention in my lifetime.


----------



## bandit571

They ain't exactly the easiest to use…...might have to sharpen this one up…as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe after mowing the grass tomorrow, I can try it out again….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got plenty warm 98 deg here today. Glad my new shop has AC.

Andy / Bandit those things do tire you out. I run one when I was young then I got smarter as I got older.

Andy you should get some goats then they could take care of everything that the mower don't


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, we have two of those. I saw Wranglerstar sharpen one in a video. I haven't got around to sharpening ours. We do have lots of weeds to practice on, so if you run out, just *come on down!*
Didn't go to Vinite Route 66 Days. Jim twisted my arm and MADE me go to Woodcraft. The good news is 'Everything you can fit in the bag is 15% off for Father/ Day' sale was going on. Jim got some pen turning stuff and I got drawer slides for 3 drawers off their clearance rack. They're Blum 16" slides. $12.87 for the lot, before the discount. Hope I can figure out how to install them properly (no info included).


----------



## bandit571

Trying to teach Max not to jump up on people when he is getting a treat…..fat boy nailed my hand again with them sharp, little claws….Made another big mess…

Sitting here at the computer desk, with a fan blowing on me…..tain't working…don't even feel like shop time today….heat gets to me.

Like it best when the 260 ac is going….two windows, and 60 mph…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, holler if you need help with drawer slides. I do a lot of them. Blum makes good ones.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Just came in from a bonfire in the backyard. Weather really hasn't warmed up here much. Cool in the evenings still.

Saturday markets have settled into a consistent pattern - selling between 30 and 34 dozen clothespins.

I still enjoy the whole process, but I'm itching to build something different. I need a clothespin hiatus.


----------



## Festus56

Candy having Jim make you go shopping in places like that sounds like our house. Jamie usually beats me out of the door. She did force me to buy that leather stitcher the other day.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: build a rocker…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

No worms were harmed in the shooting of this pic, I was only pretending to fish while my feet were propped up and my eyes were closed…..


----------



## GaryC

Put lime out today…about 1/2 acre. Not fun. Has absolutely nothing to do with wood…. 
UM…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Liam and I helped put up about 500 bales of straw today. He liked it best in the hay loft. Running around from bale to bale. He laughed when he got nailed by a falling bale that checked him into the boards hard. Luckily it was an end wall of the loft and not the open end or he'd have been off.


----------



## mojapitt

Lime loosens the soil so that things like trees can grow better. Thus producing wood.


----------



## GaryC

ah… thanks Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

The barn loft was made with wood, so….


----------



## Gene01

Had a scotch just now. It soaked a few years in a barrel made of wood. Phyl had a vodka tonic with lime.
We got yer back, Gary.


----------



## Festus56

Only woodwork I did today was chew on a half dozen toothpicks


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. I thought I remembered the Blum name from somewhere.


----------



## j1212t

I'm offline for but 4-5 months and you guys already have part 3 of the forum up. You are keeping busy. Hopefully I'll have some more time now, to keep checking up on ya'll to see that you're not up to any mischief.


----------



## Doe

> Now I know who to talk to about one of those pencil holders like Chris Schwartz has on his dutch tool chest. I was thinking about putting one in my plane till
> 
> - rhybeka


What does it look like? You can never have too many pencil holders.


----------



## Doe

__
http://instagr.am/p/BGiWiCOuKVL/

Gerry and I were talking about the female equivalent (I'm looking at a Bosch 10-Inch Dual Bevel Glide Miter Saw, so it's best to be prepared). I said beer and bacon. Gerry said a motorcycle; you certainly can't say he's not ambitious.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning , coffeeeeeeeeeeeeee

HAPPY FATHERS DAY , to all you fathers out there


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe, i didnt get any roses but did get a lathe ,now i just got to get thur the learning curve


----------



## GaryC

Hey,Eddie…. I like the lathe. 
Coffee… two down


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Happy Father's Day! going to visit with mine and cook ribs in a little bit. 
Got a tad bit carried away with sanding plane bodies yesterday sooo I might have to strip them. Pics later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have 6 kids, do I get 6 days off for Fathers day???


----------



## boxcarmarty

My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to $3 a can. That's almost $21 in dog money…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to take a tree off of Debbie's hook yesterday, is that working with wood???


----------



## Gene01

Happy DD to all Ds.
Marty, did you take the day off when each were born? If so then, you've had your days. And Spam is cheaper than Alpo. Alpo tastes better, though.
Beca/Becky, did you get your MDF routed?
Bill, please take some pix when you guys mill those logs. 
Doe, sounds like a win-win to me. I like the way you guys think.
Hey eddie, sweet lathe. You're gonna need to build on.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Fathers' Day! (No, that's not a typo, I read that is how it was originally supposed to be written, to include fathers everywhere. It was a typo in Congress that changed it to "Father's" and we all know that Congress is not going to admit to a mistake!)
Hi, Jake! We need new pics of the baby!
That's funny, Doe!
Eddie, you'd better check your receipt. That looks a lot like a jointer to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Father's Day.
Jake! I think it's been longer than that buddy.
Nice lathe Eddie.
Two days of work then to Oklahoma we go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will do Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, waiting on the Dew to kick in…...

Does it count if you are both a dad….and a Mean Old Grandpa?

Strange that we have now had a Jake sighting, instead of a Randy sighting. Randy living across the pond?


----------



## gfadvm

Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there. The 1" rain is not helping our humidity here. Need to do some weed whacking before my company arrives on Tuesday. Looking forward to seeing Bill and his dad.

Need to set the trap as we have more varmits rumbling around under the house and they sound BIG.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Too late for a trap Andy, take a 45 with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just don't forget to duck when you hear the tiinnngggg…..


----------



## Gene01

Or gushing water.



> Just don t forget to duck when you hear the tiinnngggg…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Jake,

Nice lathe Eddie, they are fun toys.

I liked that one Doe

Andy heat, humidity and sawing logs sounds like a lot of work


----------



## bandit571

Got a picture and a couple shirts this morning….









any ideas where to hang this?


----------



## Festus56

Looks like a sign for the shop entrance Bandit, I need one for mine someday


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy Fathers' Day to all the Dad's.
Hot weather officially arrived today 30 degrees Celsius, whatever that is in Fahrenheit.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone know of hardware for an extention table with self-storing leaves?


----------



## MadJester

Diver, I'll let you know…I want to clean it up just a bit to see if I can find a name…



> They should love you, Bandit. You and Sue are paying for some UPS executive s kid s private school.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ain't that the truth….

Nice lathe Eddie!

Spent all day yesterday at the Stormville Ultimate Yard Sale…they hold it twice a year…hotter than all get out, and I really had to hunt for the bargains….it's a giant flea market that is supposed to be for the average person to use to clean out their attic/garage/etc…it's supposed to be no dealers allowed for selling….but I'd say more than 80% of the sellers there were dealers, and their prices reflected that…..but…with over 300 vendors in one spot, it does make it interesting…..I found some tools…bargained a bit here and there…nothing crazy special…couple of hatchets, some hammers…..nuthin' crazy….left a lot of it for them to drag back home….prices were the only thing crazy there…..got a nice sunburn for all my hard work but I'm already tanning out…....found a few tools today….again…nothing outstanding…meh….boring weekend with a lot of sweating (and cussing….).

I did manage to get a huge nose plant face kiss from a golden retriever at a yard sale today…so that kind of made my weekend…LOL

Happy Fathers' Day to everyone (thanks for the tip Candy… )


----------



## Gene01

Awww, bet Gryph was jealous.


----------



## ksSlim

Any leather workers on here? I have a Landis 16 stitcher that I'd like to move.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark does leather work.


----------



## bandit571

Nothing got done today but driving around….supper at my daughter's place. had to actually drive by several yard sales today…...who said I had no self-control….


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  made it home from my Father's Day adventure.enjoyed my visit immensely. And dad loved the ribs so all is well!

More pics of my plane cleaning damage:


































Aaand the handles:


----------



## bandit571

Traded the little craftman 22" mitre box for a #5 jack plane today…...Need another jack plane to clean up, Beka?


----------



## Festus56

> Any leather workers on here? I have a Landis 16 stitcher that I d like to move.
> 
> - ksSlim


I just bought a new Tippmann Boss but will let you know if I hear of someone. How much are you asking?


----------



## CFrye

Great sign, Bandit!
Looking good, Beka.
Slim, cool machine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Slim how much do you want for it and what does it weigh?

Happy Fathers' Day to all of you guys.

Aldi for fathers' day has a plaster type kit to make a stepping stone with the kiddos hand prints in it and comes with paint. So my little fur baby is going to have dirty paws. It was $6.99 so not to bad. The wedding was nice and hot the food was ok and the family stayed away from me so that was nice also. A little small talk and then was left alone to my own devises. A good time all around.

I even used the cutting board to make them dinner last night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What about this, Monte?

At LeeValley.com search Parson's Table hardware….


----------



## CFrye

Great idea, AJ, to get them started on *using* the cutting board.


----------



## ksSlim

$500 and it weighs about 1200 lbs.


----------



## MadJester

> Awww, bet Gryph was jealous.
> 
> - Gene Howe


He wasn't with me, but you know if he was he would have been hiding somewhere!! LOL


----------



## Festus56

> $500 and it weighs about 1200 lbs.
> 
> - ksSlim


That is a good price, I will see If anyone is interested. You have any pictures?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - yer funny  I have enough on my table, thanks for checking though! I think you'd be able to get it done much quicker than I!


----------



## diverlloyd

Slim if I lived closer I would buy it but I think shipping would make it out of my price range.


----------



## Gene01

Well, Father's day is over. I had popcorn.

The sun has been up for over an hour, here on the mesa. Time to get to the shop. Tomorrow is shot. I'll be in Scottsdale. An 8 hr round trip for a 15-20 minute consultation. But, the doc refused to do it by phone. Ah well. It is what it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you guys know what happens to a fire safety trailer(camper) when it gets hit with a 500gpm straight stream of water at about 40'. Nothing good that's what. Training with our new pumper a guy was using the deck gun and strafed the whole side of the thing. Numerous big dents, water coming in thru the messed up vent and under the rooftop AC. It was a good morning.


----------



## Festus56

Bill I have seen things like that, can sure mess stuff up with enough pressure and straight streams. Training can be interesting.

We had a neighboring dept. that was doing ventilation training on a house that was to be torn down. Problem was they got the wrong house. Lucky they only had one small hole in the roof so far to replace when they found out.


----------



## Gene01

Cops make the same mistakes. We got pulled over in TN because they were looking for a drug hauler.We matched the description. A 2016 white car with tinted windows. The only problem was we drive a Ford and they were targeting a Malbu. They didn't realize their mistake til they approached our car after we stopped. 
We thought it was funny. Don't think they did, though.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Mark, $hit happens. Can't get around that in the fire service.

I decided to take 12 hours of vacation and get off work tonight instead tomorrow morning. I'll get home and get packed, trailer loaded. Now we can leave at 5am and get to Andy's around noon. Did you hear that Andy? I hope to be there around noon.


----------



## Cricket

C.O.F.F.E.E.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> C.O.F.F.E.E.
> 
> - Cricket


Now just what does C.O.F.F.E.E. mean?


----------



## mojapitt

Courage to Overcome Facing Foolish Employees & Employers


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody hot today…..even that gusty wind was blowing hot air…..Mother Nature running for office?

Got tired of hair blowing into my eyes while I am driving…..went and got a Buzzzzz cut. Now, I HAVE to wear a hat….


----------



## GaryC

Good one, Monte


----------



## MadJester

Hey there Nubby Nubbers! Managed to get most of my packages mailed out today….internet went down, again. Would have had them all done if not for that. Twice now since Spectrum took over Time Warner…something like a months time? With those kind of changes, they are quickly headed to actually be worse than TWC…..I guess their promises of better things doesn't include us using the internet…..


----------



## MadJester

Ok…*74*.....I saw this pic you posted for the store that sells your clothespins (yay!).....and a crazy idea popped into my head (because….stuff like that happens all the time to me…)......While I fully understand that the pic is a zoomed in close up….now…hear me out….why not make a gigantic clothespin?


> ?


????? Like…3' tall or so…as a marketing thing…..might be fun to try it…but the metal spring would be a beast to fabricate….


----------



## mudflap4869

Summer soltice *AND* a full moon= Witches dancing all night. When I explained the strawberry moon to Candy she informed me that she was not a witch. I reminded her that she would be out and about all night. Then I ran for my life! TEEHEEHEE.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got this card for fathers day it s a treasure you cant tell but all the letter are wood

















from my daughters , this sure made my week


----------



## gfadvm

Got it Bill. Send me some updates as you travel so I won't worry.

eddie, Daughters can be great once they are raised.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, paper is real thin wood…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey, I guess I got a wooden card too… That's all I got…..

Night…..


----------



## bandit571

Except when they and their mom all PMS the same week….

Went and hid in the shop for a while…not that great a day down there….
Went to pick up a bolt, only to see it fly away to parts unknown..

Drilling holes to be tapped…..drill liked to wander around a bit….

JB Weld…didn't…..scrapped the mess off.

Broke a tap

Tighten bolts down, only to have them go loose….might take the mess over to Silverado Trucks, and have the guy weld it all up…









Meh….Needs a lot more work. Not really a metal worker type of guy. Paint?









Starting to get the "other" mitrebox Cleaned up. New deck is 1/2" plywood..for now. I can use it as a pattern, later. Derust, and and Rustoleumed up. Need to add some red paint on the numbers….

Had more than enough fun for one evening…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trailer is on the truck and my stuff is in it. Just gotta get up early and head southwest.


----------



## gfadvm

Travel safe! See y'all soon.


----------



## MadJester

Safe travels Bill….

Bandit…sounds like it didn't want to be fixed! Welding may be the best plan….


----------



## CFrye

> Summer soltice *AND* a full moon= Witches dancing all night. When I explained the strawberry moon to Candy she informed me that she was not a witch. I reminded her that she would be out and about all night. Then I ran for my life! TEEHEEHEE.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Been a long time since I've seen that man move so fast! His surgery was 1 year ago yesterday. You've come a long way, Baby!

Eddie, that's a great card!

Sandra, maybe, ask your followers how many different uses they can think of for clothes pins?

Safe travels, Bill and Dad. I had it in my head you were visiting next week…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Bill, it's 4 o'clock…..


----------



## mojapitt

Last few days I was done working on the next group of these










And got to go back to these










Very happy


----------



## rhybeka

just stopping through  saying morning! Rheumatologist appointment this afternoon and was hoping to get to the shop and play with some osage orange but we'll see.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## Gene01

Not such a great morning, today. Winds shifted and now thick smoke from the fire to the south is blanketing the mesa. Gotta drive through some of it going to Scottsdale this morning.

Got pix of the chair. Post them tomorrow. Bandit started and finished his rocker, plus posted progress pix, in the time it took me to get mine sanded. But then, I was handicapped, I used power tools.

Time to shower and get on the road. See you tomorrow. Hopefully I can share a good Dr.s report.


----------



## CFrye

Praying for a great report, Gene! Drive safely. 
Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, You are a furniture machine!

Anyone is welcome to come saw, stack, and sticker slabs while Bill and his dad are here. I get hot and tired just thinking about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, if there was any way physically possible, I would be there. Since we have opted not to do the summer show, I am hoping that gives us time to do some visiting.


----------



## mojapitt

It's sad how terrible Ted's woodworking has polluted our world. It seems that 2/3 of the Google searches go to their links.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another warm day here again.

Andy wish I was closer would try to give some help. Working in heat isn't as much fun as it used to be.

Off to the shop, see how many of my projects get done today.


----------



## ssnvet

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got up at 4:20 Marty.

We got here about 11:15 and got logs unloaded and one on the mill. Finishing lunch now and then get to sawing. Andys friend Justin is coming tomorrow to help.

Sorry Candy. We will be here til Thursday morning. Gotta be home Thursday night.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I love those chairs and I agree with Andy, you are a furniture making machine and I hope one day you make it to the big time.


----------



## ssnvet

We just got a smoking deal on a lightly used Pallet Chief IV, semi-automatic pallet nailer.










Now I'm scrambling to modify our installation plans, as we planned on a right handed machine (as shown on the manufacturer's web site), but the machine we bought is a left handed model.

We sent two maintenance men in a box truck down to PA to disassemble and load up the beast. They'll be back tomorrow and the guys in the shop are moving stuff around to make room for it.

Here's a YouTube video a similar unit in action…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, why is it, that every time I go near a can of paint, I wind up getting paint all over my fingers? Now have "black" from a spray can to get off, and some red duplicolour for a bottle…...

Waiting on both to dry. Somehow I even got a few red spots on the floor…..and it ain't blood…this time around…

Plywood deck on the Stanley #150 mitrebox is stuck in place…..yep, paint again. Need to pop it off, so I can put this mitre box back together…IF and WHEN the paint ever decides to dry…...mayhave to haul the parts upstairs, and sit them outside in the sun. bake them on that way…

Have a fan sitting right behind me…..tain't even enough.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: The Amish around here would be jealous of that machine…..seems like every other Amish Barn around here is either sawing wood for pallets, or building and shipping pallets…


----------



## ssnvet

Anybody following the news about what happened in Idaho? Absolutely despicable!

Now let's whatch the gubment try to hush-hush it so they can continue their misguided idiotic agenda.


----------



## ssnvet

No Amish in these parts Bandit.

We've looked at super high volume fully automatic machines (the Viking Turbo) in the past, but they don't fit our business model.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

White oak on the left. Walnut on left.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm jealous of all the sawing…

The guy who has my logs is still making excuses why he can't get anything done.

I need to get my big Red Oak log back, but I'll have to cut it into 5' lengths to be able to handle it with my tractor.

I can hear the Pine Borers munching in the Pines, so I'm writing them off as a total loss. But I want that Oak back.


----------



## bandit571

Have this outside, curing in the sunshine..









All spiffified up. The backsaw, I already had on hand. Not too bad for a $1 mitrebox? 









Next in the waiting room at the Rehab Center..









Might take a day or two….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We got 4 walnut logs and one white oak sawed today. Tomorrow we will saw sweet gum and pecan.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, it truly is despicable. That story should be widely distributed. Wanna bet that the little monsters are never punished?

PSA is down to 1.4 from a pre procedure count of 3.7. Another test in 6 weeks. Doc was happy so, I guess I am, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great news Gene…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

did Randy really get married ?and sell his tools


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt same thing happen down here ,parent blew his head off , aint heard no more about it , wheres these kids parents at, , dialing 911


----------



## bandit571

Great news, Gene!

Craig felt well enough to drive himself to work tonight…..

Saw one of those Stanley Mitrebox "Trees" on fleabay tonight…....$45 + S&H!! YIKES!

Sitting here, trying to eat a few tater chips…..with two long, furry faces staring at me….


----------



## gfadvm

Great news Gene! Keep up the good work.

Bill comes by his work ethic honestly. His dad worked out in the heat all day and was still looking for more when we quit this evening. I had all I wanted trying to keep up with them.


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Thats the way Gene, nothing like getting healthier as you get older. I want to keep my CDL even though I am not driving right now. Went for my physical today and other that maybe getting new eye glasses I am good shape.

Looks like the sawmill is getting a workout Andy. Good help is valuable.

Made another little maul for tooling leather today. 18 circles of leather glued together and a handle turned from an old broomstick. Kind of pretty, glad I do not have any tooling to do right now, don't want to beat it up yet.


















I mentioned we should have a sign so visitors will know when we are both in the shop. So Jamie says then you should make one, 15 minutes later this is it.


----------



## Gene01

Calling Randy to aisle 4. Randy, where are you??

Sounds like a good day at Andy's. You guys stay hydrated and don't over do it today.

Thanks to all for your well wishes and concern. I really feel great. Getting less tired each day. As Andy said, working more every day helps.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! swinging past to say hey again. Haven't seen Randy lately either. Hopefully work will slow down in the next few weeks so I can actually get my evenings and weekends back and get to building something! I need to get some wood out of my shop!


----------



## Gene01

Randy commented on a project on the 19th of this month. Maybe, he took a vacation.


----------



## johnstoneb

Maniac Matt. 
Where is the correction to your Idaho story. You need to find a different news source. A rape occurred it was not Syrian refugees. It was three juveniles 12, 9 and 7 Only one actively invloved. Still under investigation to find out exactly what happened. This from the Twin Falls county prosecutors office.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bruce from Idaho what issue of woodcract magzine did you get the plans for that stool you built , great looking one and looked very sturdy.

Gene i talked with Randy hes is taking a break ,Hes got a lot going on

Mark great looking maul i got a lathe ,never turned any thing be for but going to try a mallet first , as soon as i figure out what chisles to get first ,seems the lathe may have been the cheap part of turning


----------



## CFrye

> ...,seems the lathe may have been the cheap part of turning
> 
> - eddie


You're learning fast, Eddie!
Great news, Gene! Looking forward to the Morris chair post!
Nice leather mallet and sign, Mark. What did you use for washers(I guess that's what they're called)?
Andy, looks like you are having a great time! Sorry we're gonna miss you this trip, Bill. 
Bandit, that mitre box came out great! 
Drool inducing video…

Edit Link fixed!




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Hey, someone with a few more tools than I have?


----------



## Gene01

Candy, win 10 us decided to quit recognizing my H drive…where the flash drive with the pix goes. 
Working on it.


----------



## johnstoneb

eddie.

The stool is in Woodsmith Vol. 34 / No 201


----------



## CFrye

Hang in there, Gene. You can do it!
Benadryl is kicking in…Day, Day, y'all.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt have you been by the sawer to check on your logs? They have been over there quite a long time haven't they?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Neat video. I'm not sure of the wisdom of displaying anvils on a glass shelf though.

Gene-Great news on the healing progress. Keep it up!

Andy/BillM- Keep that sawmill humming! Y'all are probably using more water for drinking than fuel in the sawmill.


----------



## Gene01

FINALLY!
Got the pix of the Morris chair posted as a project. 
Here's the LINK


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Like your chair Gene, pretty sharp.

Candy the washers on the ends of the leather are just heavy round steel to keep all the leather flat. Never done one of these so not sure if the leather will want to expand or shrink with age.


----------



## bandit571

Chair looks good, Gene! Needs cushions, though? Leather ones?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nails are not good for the blade. This is the sweet gum. Pretty wood. Just hope it stays straight.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks great. Hate nails.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Don, Andy was just remarking how none of us have needed a bathroom break. We've drank a LOT of Gatorade and water. Going out soon to finish up soon, but we will be in the shade now.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning troops…

Pallet Chief arrives today. I can't believe we scored this beast for only $6K (upwards of 10x that new). It really pays to have your own trucks and crew, as you can take advantage of these type of deals.


----------



## Gene01

> Chair looks good, Gene! Needs cushions, though? Leather ones?
> 
> - bandit571


The chair gets upholstered by a pro….which ain't me. DIL chose a faux leather. She took pity on the old man's wallet.


----------



## bandit571

Might be just like my wallet? EMT….


----------



## bandit571

2 block planes are now all cleaned up. Will add a third one in awhile, and post on Fleabay….

That strange #5 jack plane? Torn down, wire wheeled clean, iron mated to the chipbreaker, handles stripped of what little black paint was left. Hardware cleaned up. Have the frog and the base painted up. awaiting the Rustoleum Black to dry out. Then clean up the mess I made with the rattle can…hate overspray…

It and maybe a few other planes may go on the FleaBay later…..need to do "Inventory"

The bills are paid for today…..need to go to the BORG for a couple things….AFTER the GrandBRATS leave.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate it when the cabinet inspector shows up…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did your cabinets pass inspection?


----------



## Cricket

Omg, those puppy dog eyes. No way to ever tell that little guy, no…


----------



## mojapitt

Tick talk tick talk. Waiting while wife is testing for her drivers license finally (first time).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy cow. I figured she got her license by now.

Im gonna have to figure out where to store all this new lumber. Walnut, sweet gum, white oak, Hackberry, pecan and a little elm.


----------



## Gene01

Nice haul Bill. You're gonna have fun stickering and stacking. Then, lots of fun making stuff with it.
That picture is a keeper. You guys don't look like you just finished that hot and humid job.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - firefighterontheside


To me this picture would be priceless and have it framed.


----------



## JL7

Yep…..nice haul Bill…..great that your Dad could meet Andy - that is all really cool you do this every year…....

Marty - seems like the inspector may be missing some things….just saying…..you building stuff for the new place??

Mark - that's a fine looking mallet…..

So Randy got married, sold the tools and moved to Canada??

Back to the strange glue…..........


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was hot. 107 heat index.


----------



## bandit571

Just got the yard mowed ( since Randy ain't around to do it) and I am soaked…...


----------



## mojapitt

She passed the written exam, but finished too late in the day for the driving exam. So back on Friday.


----------



## CFrye

Wonderful memories, Andy, Bill and Dad! Safe travels tomorrow.

There is a part 2 video… The anvils were on a shelf?!


----------



## CFrye

Congrats, Leanna!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy says why would he ever give up a new tool for a used woman…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did your cabinets pass inspection?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She said it needed a shelf to hold more dog food…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> .....you building stuff for the new place??
> 
> - JL7


Sorta, it's storage cabinets for Debbie's She-Shed…..


----------



## JL7

Candy…...had to go look at the video…...wow….just wow…...

Debbie's She-Shed…..think we are missing some pics!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Betty Lou, the cookie inspector


----------



## bandit571

Two pups at this house can be sound asleep in the front room…..until I walk out to the kitchen…..and they will meet me at the fridge….

If I walk back to the computer with two items…..there will be a crowd arounf my feet. All I need to do is get out my pocket knife, and a block of cheese…...Moochers…


----------



## bandit571

If one of the neighbor's dogs should start barking….of course those two will just have to answer…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's She-Shed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I do need to get an updated pic now that it has been moved 30 foot to the right with new steps on the porch. I'll also get a pic inside when the cabinets are in…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Debbie s She-Shed…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That looks as big as my garage but a whole nice looking.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Gene, that's fantastic news! 
I'll be wandering over to check out your chair posting shortly.

Andy, Bill and Bill's Dad - GREAT picture.



> Ok…*74*.....I saw this pic you posted for the store that sells your clothespins (yay!).....and a crazy idea popped into my head (because….stuff like that happens all the time to me…)......While I fully understand that the pic is a zoomed in close up….now…hear me out….why not make a gigantic clothespin?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ????? Like…3 tall or so…as a marketing thing…..might be fun to try it…but the metal spring would be a beast to fabricate….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester
Click to expand...

Sue - cool idea.. I'll do some rumination


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - Good luck seeing the rheumy. The medical merry-go-round is no fun.

EGADS - I have a woodworking question. Of course it's related to clothespins….

If the right molder/planer shows up on Kijiji I'm seriously considering buying one. I found a Cdn company who can make the moulding knives that I would need for the pins.

Here's the question - I just read that a moulder/planer can't be used cross-grain. Is this true???? 
All my cuts are cross grain. If that's the case then the idea of a moulder planer goes out the window.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - thanks - even the rheumy himself warned me about it. starting the first drugs tomorrow and he said to give them 2 weeks and let him know if they aren't playing nice.

worried about the derecho thats due to move through tonight. we are currently in its direct path. 70 mph winds, etc.


----------



## ssnvet

74… There is most likely a minimum stock length for the molder and I doubt you can achieve it in the cross grain direction.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I don't know of any planer that is safe on cross grain. I am afraid that you will have a lot of ruined wood.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks guys.

Matt- I've been looking at the minimum length and I think I can create a sled that will gang several pieces together safely. But there's no possible work around for the cross grain cut…. Kinda stinks

Although thinking that it can't be done makes me want to figure it out even more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think it has to do with the distance between the feed rollers. If the feed roller are 12" apart your piece would need to be at least that long/wide. Anything narrower would run amok in there.


----------



## gfadvm

It's been a great 2 days with Bill and Bill. Justin and a buddy of his came today and did most of the stacking and stickering which was a HUGE help. Now if the drying Gods will cooperate….....

The friendships I have made through LJ are priceless.

Sandra, Those molding cutters won't play well with cross grain. Doable with really sharp cutters and several shallow passes but adds a lot to your overhead.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, sounds like it's not worth it.

Maybe I'll spend some mental time coming up with a contraption that will cut more than one pin at a time - like those bread slicers they have at the grocery store bakeries….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is a nice load of wood Bill, great picture of you three also. Drive safe on the way home.

Good luck to the wife on Friday Monte, hope she passes with flying colors. That would be great.

I am with the rest Sandra, be careful. I have put cross grain and even end grain through my planer and got lucky most of the time. Always had tear out and a couple times just a come apart at fast speed. I quit that stuff and use my router planes now.


----------



## bandit571

Drill press I have been using…..seems the "V" belt is about ready to fly apart. Soooo, things are on hold until I get paid again, and find a new belt for it. Drat…

Storms seem to be moving just north of here. Little breezy outside, not much else going on….

Have to be in Lima, OH in the morning…..more Doc Visits for Craig. Then Craig still has to work tomorrow night…never ends..


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Check out the video you posted at about 2:10 or so for the anvils on the glass shelf.

Marty-The she-shed looks like a man cave from the outside. The inspector looked pretty satisfied with the project.

BillM-Nice load of timber loaded up in that trailer. Lots of sweat equity already.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: I now have shorter hair than Bill does…....getting too hot, so I got a "buzzzzzz" cut. Beard may get it too….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the she-shed looks like a man-cave on the inside too, only smaller…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty tell Deb I'm jealous of her shed! 

Morning all! finishing up my bagel with peanut butter and a chocolate milk before I jump in. Thankfully the storms weren't as bad as they could've been. Will have to see if my mato plants grow with the addition of the rain water.

Got my hand tool bench cleared off last night so I can work on the wagon vice that goes in it again. I have all of the parts for the vice cut out, I think it's a matter of sizing the hole in the bench properly…. will have to measure it again in the SU template and hopefully get some handles made for the steel pins that are on the leg vice.  We'll see though - temps in the 90s this weekend!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Need copious amounts of coffee this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When are you heading downunder?


----------



## bandit571

Storms rolled through last night…lots of noise, a good light show, bit of a breeze…not much else…

Marnin ta ya…...


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… Finally, I can say tomorrows Friday. This has been a long week.

I scanned the graphic from my middle daughters Father's Day card…. I thought it was funny…










Have a great day!


----------



## Gene01

Guess there were enough boards for the Morris chair to make the Daily Top 3.
I'm humbled.
You all made it possible. Thank you!
All your wonderful comments are truly appreciated.


----------



## Cricket

It turns out the process of making coffee goes much better if you actually push the start button.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit are their any old hand planes that copied the bedrock flattop style?There is a auction this weekend in my area that has pictures of a flat top but from far away.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Congrats on top three Gene, it was well deserved.

That helps if you want coffee quickly Cricket. I have learned one has to put coffee in them too. Hot water does not have much caffeine.

Another warm one today, supposed to be upper 90's.


----------



## Cricket

I have forgotten the water before too. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I remembered the water, remembered the coffee and set the timer. Overslept and didn't get to drink any of it. That was this morning.


----------



## gfadvm

Got Bill and Bill on the road first thing this morning after the best 2 days I have had in a while.

Got 3 pastures mowed, one to go but need to help Justin build drawers this afternoon. Payback for all his help stacking and stickering slabs while B & b were here.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Vaughn & Bushnell also made a Bedrock design…...

That hardware store out in St. Looney, MO. Sold a brand known as Keen Kutter….the ones with a single K cast into the base are bedrocks. As in: a K-5..is also a Stanley No.605…..

Doctor visits are done…see ya in 4 months… have another one Monday…different building, different doc…figures.

need to take a few pictures, to post some planes on FeeBay….


----------



## Festus56

> I remembered the water, remembered the coffee and set the timer. Overslept and didn t get to drink any of it. That was this morning.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That really sucks


----------



## mojapitt

It was 1:00 this morning however. Still made it to work on time.


----------



## bandit571

Legs ain't working today….feeling is there, mainly..pain. They feel crampy, and "dead" at the same time….plus, they just don't want to work right…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home about 15 minutes ago. Great couple days. Dad and I talked on the way home about improving things in the barn to be able to store it once dry. I've been drying it up in the loft, but it's inconvenient to go up there and "shop". Gonna work on some wood racks to store the dry stuff.


----------



## MadJester

Matt…I never realized I wanted a pallet nailer until I saw that video…I have no need for one, nor do I have the space for one….but I want one…LOL



> White oak on the left. Walnut on left.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm confused…which left?

Great news Gene!!  And congrats on the top three!

Bandit…the miter box came out sweet!



> I hate it when the cabinet inspector shows up…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What she's really saying is that she needs a better place to hide her beer…better get that cabinet done so she can store her booze there!



> - firefighterontheside


Great pic you guys!


----------



## MadJester

Oh, I managed to finish painting another room upstairs today…that makes a total of three completed rooms…none of them look like a pro did it, but they are done and I'm not sorry that they look a little crappy around the ceiling….so I have the hallway, kitchen and dining room still to do, then the big entryway….my buddy has one of those ladders that you had to have passed Geometry in high school to use that he says I can borrow….I hate ladders of any kind…may still stick with my brush gorilla taped to a long pole idea….hmmm…....


----------



## CFrye

Sue, Crown moulding (molding?) will hide "a little crappy around the ceiling"!
Glad you made it home safely, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, I noticed the two lefts after it was too late to edit. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Gene01

That's okay, Bill. The BB coach at my HS said I had two left feet. Wouldn't let me try out. Said I'd trip over the free throw lines.
Besides, whose going to confuse walnut with a lesser wood? Hee, hee.


----------



## superdav721

Hello guys. 
Its official Im now kin to William. Seems his cousin has had my sixth grandchild Aiden Nathaniel Swayze Jones.


----------



## CFrye

> Besides, whose going to confuse walnut with a lesser wood? Hee, hee.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Um, Sue and the guy that sold her a piece of "Walnut" aka Magnolia Jamboree mystery wood. 
Congratulations, Dave/William!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!!


----------



## Gene01

But, it was dirty, Candy. Not all nice and clean like Bill's left handed walnut. Not Sue's fault.



> Um, Sue and the guy that sold her a piece of "Walnut" aka Magnolia Jamboree mystery wood.
> Congratulations, Dave/William!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## CFrye

You are right, Gene. My apologies to Sue and seller of faux Walnut.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, Crown moulding (molding?) will hide "a little crappy around the ceiling"!
> Glad you made it home safely, Bill.
> 
> - CFrye


Great idea….not really in the budget though…(already blew the budget…everything from this point is begging or doing it myself…LOL)



> Sue, I noticed the two lefts after it was too late to edit. Thanks for noticing.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Any time dude….always happy to help….



> Besides, whose going to confuse walnut with a lesser wood? Hee, hee.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Um, Sue and the guy that sold her a piece of "Walnut" aka Magnolia Jamboree mystery wood.
> Congratulations, Dave/William!
> 
> - CFrye


The cost of that wood got covered in profits…no loss anyhow…did I miss a previous discussion on the identity of that wood? Hadn't realized it got cleaned up to become walnut…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Dave and William!!...

Oh…

DAVE!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave !

Bill - we're leaving on Monday. Spending the next few day running around getting 'stuff' done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dave !
> 
> Bill - we re leaving on Monday. Spending the next few day running around getting stuff done.
> 
> - Sandra


Enjoy! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## bandit571

That cleaned up Mitrebox? It is on Fleabay at the moment…..I simply don't have the room for it.

Sold that post drill tonight….again, didn't have the room available for it. Didn't have the parts it needed to get fixed up.

Ok, I now have a dozen little block planes running around in the shop…..way too many. I even turned around and stumbled over another…....some will go on the bay….

The Rusty #5? all cleaned and repainted back up. Iron wasn't that great, but I had a spare handy…handles are stripped cleaned, bare wood. Might put it on the bay as well…..

Another week…another funeral, getting old. Her daughter and I graduated from High School together. hell when you get old..ain't it….


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, there are several awesome LJs from Australia. If you get close stop to say hello.


----------



## gfadvm

Mowed the whole 12 acres, built 10 drawers, had a friend stop by at dinner time, tired!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hadn't thought of that Monte… good point


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Mowed the whole 12 acres, built 10 drawers, had a friend stop by at dinner time, tired!
> 
> - gfadvm


Are you out of Gatorade yet?


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Yep. Finished the last one about 5 PM. I wish I had kept track of how many gallons we drank. We may have set a Gatorade record!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congrats Dave, grandkids are special little people.

Glad you're home and had a good successful journey Bill. I have some extra room if you have to much wood at your place. Just bring some of the left handed walnut will be fine.

Andy you probably own a good share of the Gatorade company now.

Still 90 deg. here. Finally got the doors installed on Jamies china hutch and started putting a tail vise on my big bench today. Will be nice now that it is actually a usable bench instead of storage along a wall like it has been for years.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, Gracie…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gracie


----------



## CFrye

Monte, Mark, you guys are closest (I think). LJ bkap is quitting and selling out. Blog link here. 
Sad day for rocking chair lovers.


----------



## CFrye

Just looked, Gene maybe closest…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I believe that it is a combination of age and health causing him to shut down. He has been talking about it for a year or so.


----------



## mojapitt

6 hours in to this night shift. Dragging butt big time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

June bug, the new dog, lived as a stray before she was caught by the rescue group. This morning I know how she survived. She caught and ate a good portion of a rabbit this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Really sorry to hear he's hanging it up. His contributions to the craft have been numerous and great. 
There are likely several LJs in Utah who'd be glad to help him unload many of his tools. 
Wish I were younger and rich.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I were closer. I'd like to meet him. I'm using his patterns and some of his instruction to build my maloofness. It didn't sound like he was hanging it up just a few months ago.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, as an old Illinois rabbit hunter, I can tell you that wild rabbits invariably have worms. But, you probably knew that. 
At any rate, when our dogs, in Illinois and here in AZ, killed and ate a rabbit, we always kept a close watch for signs of worms in their gut. We've had to deworm more than a few.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep. That's what I figured, but I called the vet anyway. They said to watch out for signs of worms in about 3 weeks.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers !!! (finally)

Gene… congrats on top 3 (who'd you pay? :^p ) Chair looks very nice.

74… best wishes for a safe trip. Let us know if the toilets really do swirl the opposite way down under.

Stayed up till 12:30 a.m. putzing around and then up at 5:30 to run the sprinkler on my new grass. I'm dead.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks bandit I will buy it if it's cheap,I love my bedrock it cuts better then the other planes. Even swapping out blades from one to another the bedrock just seems to cut better. Maybe it better since I paid $5 for it at auction when it was rusted up.


----------



## Cricket

The coffee is on!

I have a feeling it is going to be a GREAT day!


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket has the optimism for today. I hope you hit the start button.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin ta ye!

Might be a decent day….today?


----------



## Gene01

And put the water/coffee grounds in.
Most days Phyllis sets it up in the evening. I just gotta remember to hit the start buttun in the morning.


----------



## Gene01

As part of our journey into the 21st century, I've been running some coaxial cable. Had to cut 3/8" off a door bottom this morning. Now, it's back to hands and knees, nailing the cable clips to the base board. It's not bad when I'm down there but, getting up is a bear.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you know that hurricanes don't form near or cross the equator. Hurricanes in the north spin opposite of those in the south. As they approach the equator coriolis force dissipates. If they were to try and cross the force would start to slow the spin. So the question I have is…....what direction does a toilet swirl at the equator?


----------



## bandit571

Could rig up one of those 4 wheeled furniture dollies from H-F, and just roll along on the floor….


----------



## Gene01

Got a gardeners wheeled tractor seat thingy, Bandit. But it's easier to slide my butt across the floor. 


> Could rig up one of those 4 wheeled furniture dollies from H-F, and just roll along on the floor….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## firefighterontheside

> As part of our journey into the 21st century, I ve been running some coaxial cable. Had to cut 3/8" off a door bottom this morning. Now, it s back to hands and knees, nailing the cable clips to the base board. It s not bad when I m down there but, getting up is a bear.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Actually Gene, that's a journey into the 20th century.


----------



## rhybeka

had to replace a sump pump float this morning and its still apparently not 100% fixed. putting in some time at my computer/work to get things done and then taking another look at it. /sigh/ not a great way to start a weekend.

*EDIT* was beckoned back downstairs to look at the sump again. Think I got it aligned and tightened down properly on the second try…. and then Lily the beagle goes and eats my ear buds while I'm down there. $30 down the drain.


----------



## mojapitt

Be on the lookout for a 2001 Gold Chevrolet Monte Carlo. That's right, she passed on the first time.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Monte! Congrats


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woohoo, she's on the move.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Time is distorted on the mesa, Bill. No problem though, I've got my tardis up and running. The Delorian quit on me.


> As part of our journey into the 21st century, I ve been running some coaxial cable. Had to cut 3/8" off a door bottom this morning. Now, it s back to hands and knees, nailing the cable clips to the base board. It s not bad when I m down there but, getting up is a bear.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Actually Gene, that s a journey into the 20th century.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## bandit571

Not even the sidewalks will be safe…...

NOW, IF I can just convince the Boss to get her's done…..


----------



## bandit571

Whew, three block planes and a jack plane have been photo-ed up, and posted on Fleabay…still doing inventory down in the shop. Plan is to downsize just enough to put the rest away where they belong.

Beka; There is a "spare" #45 box over here, you can borrow it for a while as a pattern to build your own. Plus get a lesson on figer-joints. Lowes sells "Project wood" on a shelf under their normal sized boards. Might were from the 3/8" thick Poplar ones.

Re: Sump Pump…...make sure there is a check valve somewhere along the pipe. It prevent all that water from draining right back down into the "well" the pump sits in. Sometimes they are right above the floor, other times, they are at the first bend in the pipe ( where it changes from vertical to doing the Horizontal bop) No check valve will make the pump just keep pushing out the same 2 gallons, over and over, until the pump burns up. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Gene01

Time is distorted on the mesa, Bill.
No problem though, the tardis is working, now. The Delorian quit on me. 


> Actually Gene, that s a journey into the 20th century.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Looks like Monte has a legal parts and material runner, now.
Congratulations.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time IS distorted Gene. You travelled to the past and posted that again.

Is that a smile I see from the new driver?


----------



## bandit571

Small package was to be delivered today…....apparently there was too much already in the mailbox, so I had to drive back down to the post office, wait for them to dig the package out, scan it in (again) and hand it to me.

Package has a bolt and spur for the Stanley #45 that replace the last package that got lost…somewhere in the house. Another $10 bucks for this new one. Sheesh,


----------



## Gene01

Darned Kindle, anyway.


> Time IS distorted Gene. You travelled to the past and posted that again.
> 
> Is that a smile I see from the new driver?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## bandit571

Senior Moments are a bit rough, aren't they….


----------



## Gene01

But, are there supposed to be so many in a row?


> Senior Moments are a bit rough, aren t they….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Tried fighting the "Tree" again today…....got tired of fighting it…at it did was mess up the bench…..threw the "remains" in the trash can….cheaper to BUY one of this, than spen weeks fighting to make one….currently watching one now…..unless I scrounge up one down the road….


----------



## bandit571

Now have that huge mitrebox and saw back where it belongs, doubt IF I will ever need the Tree thingy anyway.

Even putting the mitrebox back on it's own bench, it wanted to fight. Third screw I used to attach it down…snapped. At which point, I simply turned around, and walked back upstairs….


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Now that's what I've been waiting for: an honest to God SMILE from Leanna. Tell her 'grats from me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


Wonderful and congrats. Now you will have to make your own meals or she will bring them home. lol


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin I sent you a present today. When I get home I will pm you the tracking number.

Monte tell her congrats on the license and welcome to the aggravation of driving.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go, Marty


----------



## bandit571

Around these parts..they just use Mason jars….


----------



## Gene01

The jugs are handy for kerosene for your lamps. Gotta have a corn cob, though.
Where's that tardis?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'll go there… Monte has a Carlo???

Way to go girl…..

Moonshine from Texas… that's like making salsa in New York…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Make sure she has had her parvo shot, they can get that from rabbits too…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty, I'll ask her…........


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, Y'all left too soon. Shrimp and seafood gumbo tonight for dinner!


----------



## bandit571

In Lima, Ohio…there is a fast food place, three of them actually….Called Kewpie Doll's….mainly a hamburger joint. Burgers were a bit greasey….now I am paying the price….Can't be too far away from that white throne right now..

Good news is that the benchtop is now cleaned off! Ran a jack plane around a bit, to knock down a few high spots, again. Now, need to figure out what the next project might be…..

Hey, Max is now finally bigger than the groundhog that "lives" next door. Old Fatass hasn't been in MY yard, ever since he caught sight of Max. Anna is almost as big as the Groundhog, as well. Even the SQUIRRELS stay out of the yard. They use a phone co. cable to cross the yard….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, Y all left too soon. Shrimp and seafood gumbo tonight for dinner!
> 
> - gfadvm


Did Carol feel bad for going without you or is that what she brought home the other day. Either way sounds good.
We just got home from picking Liam up in Fulton. He had a great time.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, That was what she picked up the other day when she had lunch there. She was afraid that your GERD would not like the gumbo. Tell Liam Hi and that his fish are growing and waiting for his return. Did you get all those slabs stacked/stickered yet?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ 
@Bandit theres one about half way up the pipe. I replaced the float as the pump was working fine if plugged in on its own. SO says it's 50/50 about working right. Our pit was dug to taper from top to bottom so theres not a lot of clearance for the float to well float. I'm going to take a look at it again tomorrow and see if it needs moved around some more.

I've got a few plane and miter box items sitting in vinegar over night to de-rust. I took the miter box out that Ham gave me and took a dremel to it and started sanding/wire brushing the rust off of it. got too dark to see what i was doing do I had to quit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told him you missed seeing him, but he was happy to see the picture of you, dad and me. Sadly, no stickering done yet. I'm gonna have to wait til I get the carport roof up next week. Looked for some concrete blocks on CL today. Found a guy who has a bunch for .50 each.


----------



## gfadvm

Damn! We forgot the blocks  You just need to come and get em.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I think I've seen that mitrebox before…...how long before it is up and running?

Didn't get to do an inventory today…..bathroom was too far away… Maybe tomorrow, I can get a few more planes up on the FeeBay…


----------



## bandit571

Snack tonight was a "Drumstick"......icecream cone with fixings….yum


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sweet deal Monte, must of had a great teacher. Congratulations to Leanna, thats going to keep her smiling.

I don't have senior moments I have days.


----------



## MadJester

Beka…if your container for the vinegar is not gonna fit all the parts in so that they are submerged, you will get an etch line across whatever piece is sticking out…...I've gone off using the vinegar…just a wire brush for me now….also, you may want to have some water with baking soda handy to neutralize the vinegar…just dip the parts in that then rinse with water, then dry them off….

Was going full throttle putting in some listings when I realized that my attempt to upload pics only got about 60 out of nearly 400….hmmm…now waiting for the rest to upload…guess I'll be doing listings tomorrow instead of the rest of this evening….


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Leanna! What's next?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## bandit571

Mistakes? Mistakes? I used to have a woodburner that took care of that problem…..now have a fire pit…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't make mistakes, I just change a lot of plans…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well no auction for me this morning, my auction buddies decided 1 1/2 hour drive for a single item wasn't going to happen. So golfing it is. Although I did go to a auction last night and bought a box lot that has 2 electrical testers some putty knives a Stanley utility knife like Paul sellers uses to lay out with, some other odd and end electrical tools and a 4pc set of Stanley old Stanley black and yellow chisels. All for $13.30 after taxes and the wife spotted them as they were selling them so I bought it for the chisels and came away with them and the utility knife. Now when o get home it's time to sharpen everything.


----------



## diverlloyd

I don't make mistakes either just happy errs.


----------



## Gene01

Come on, folks. We never make mistakes. They just happen. And when they do, they become design opportunities.

Overcast and 70 on the mesa. Humidity @ 35%. Gonna get to low 90s but, we'll be in a restaurant or the car with the A/C on max til we get home. So, no shop time this afternoon. Maybe the shop gremlins will get the ottomans assembled while we're gone.


----------



## gfadvm

Kim found a big tumor in Roscoe's abdomen this morning. Most likely a splenic tumor. Surgical exploration later today but things don't look good. Carol is really attached to him so this will be tough on her.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue thanks for the reminders! I don't mind the etch so much - everything else in the bin is small - irons, buts, screws, rods, etc. I had a lot to do and we had vinegar so! I'd forgotten about the flash rusting though. Will remember to be careful when I take stuff out. It hasn't even been 24 hours yet and vinegar takes forever to work for me!

@Bandit no clue! I thought the same thing when I found the plate - it was so dirty I couldn't even tell it was there! It's got a lot of dirt and rust on it though. I just came in from taking a second pass at it. Need to move into the shade though it's already too warm for me in full gear at the picnic table which is in full sun at the moment.

So I'm now going to take a break and a page from Andys book and weedwhacked and mow.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, sure hope Kim can save him. I really like that old guy.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, your question about the arms is answered on the project page.
Matt, your plan question, too.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…

That rusty & krusty # 5 I traded for?








Far cry from what it was?









Rather a strange looking beastie









Yep, there is just a single bolt to hold the frog, by design. They seemed to have used as few bolts as they could. I have a RED one of these…..made a darn good scrub plane out of it.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't make mistakes normally. However, as was the case this morning, I found that the piece is cut was actually destined for a future yet unidentified. project.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool day so far, 65 and only going to the mid 70's they say.

Thats a bummer Andy, hope for the best.


----------



## rhybeka

I honestly wish I felt motivated to do anything. Tool rehab may be all that gets done today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn. Poor Roscoe P. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy best wishes I hope it turns out okay


----------



## gfadvm

Kim had to put Roscoe down at noon. Very sad around here. Ella and Lilly are on their way over so we'll have another round of tears when they get here. We've had better days. But we've had much worse.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for the loss of a great family friend Andy.


----------



## Cricket




----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Andy and Carol. That is such a hard thing to do. I'm glad I got to see him this week. He was a good boy.


----------



## CFrye

So sorry, Andy. He was a great dog. How's Carol?


----------



## GaryC

DANG….really sorry, Andy.


----------



## bandit571

Been a bad year for pets this year…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Andy but at least roscoe didn't have to suffer.


----------



## rhybeka

So sorry, Andy  give Carol an extra hug from us.

really want to start getting this wormy red oak cut down to final size so I can start putting my new entertainment center together. I measured out two of the larger pieces and I'm working with about 11.5 in wide by 7-8 ft long. Need to find some good resources on how I should bring this wood down to finished size. I've at least got a few options - table saw, jointer plane, oooor?


----------



## bandit571

You think Cricket could use a Coffee IV?

Mean outside today. Usually when the Boss wants to go to Wallie World, I'll pick a spot, and just sit and wait on her in the van….scenery is a bit better…..today was just to hot to sit in that black van…went inside the doors of the place, where they have a bench set up…..sat there long enough that my rearend was starting to gets roots into the seat of the bench…ONE lap around in the store. Went out to check the van, came back in to take a second lap…Boss was checking out. It takes an hour, to buy enough to fill…three bags? Really? With the shopping list in hand, to boot?

Didn't find anything more to post on FeeBay…..


----------



## Gene01

I'm really sorry, Andy. My sympathies to the family. Especially, Ella.
I really liked Rosco.


----------



## rhybeka

waiting on the SO to get home so we can get some grub.


----------



## bandit571

Walking Tacos…Soft Tacos…..Beef Burritos? Don't have any beer to wash them down with…


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks all. Carol is a trooper but she and Roscoe P were pretty attached to each other. Don't think there will ever be another like him. The "not suffering" is the only blessing here. Ella and Lilly didn't come over so Kim gets to tell them tomorrow when they come home from their other grandma's.


----------



## bandit571

Walking taco in a bowl…..didn't even have the shredded green stuff. And….not a beer in the house.

Three GrandBRATS have shown up today….need to find a project to do, so I can hide in the shop until they go home…..


----------



## bandit571

Might just go do maintainence on things that need it down there…..a few chisels, a plane or two….


----------



## bandit571

Ah…the secret to the perfect Lemonade….big pitcher of ice, a good Lemonade mix ( Wyler's will do) and a fifth of Beefeater's Gin. Mix well. Beefeater's Gin is about 100 proof or so…..


----------



## rhybeka

We went to get bbq and met a very nice very pregnant waitress. Back home now and I'm wishing I could go out and work because it's cooled off but the light is horrible. Friend stopped past and gifted me his ryobi biscuit joiner that's never been used. He doesn't have a use for it now and knew i would appreciate it. Just makes me want to get started on my entertainment center more!


----------



## bandit571

I need to arrange all these cutters for the 45 in some sort of order….. May have to buy a second 1/4" match cutter, just to get the depth stop I need. Unless Eric has a depth stop by itself…...then I can buy that.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, maybe use a strip of tape, to keep them cutters all lined up. If they sit in there all nice and loose, they tend to want to lay down on the job….Had to dig three of them out tonight….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Trying to stay caught up. Finish packing tomorrow, heading out Monday am.

Andy - sorry about Roscoe. Very sad.
I have this fear that Barney the wonder dog won't be around when we get back. I hope I'm wrong. He doesn't mind the kennel at all, but last time he went, we left a letter allowing our good friends to make any medical decisions should he get sick while we're away. I'd hate for them to have to make that decision…

Really looking forward to the trip. But I'm more of a homebody than hubby, so I'll be glad to come home as well.

It will be the first time since April that I haven't been producing clothespins. Feels weird.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, how have sales been?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy and Carol so sad to hear ,


----------



## bandit571

been seeing a strange looking craft out where my son works

Two wheels forward, and a single one in back. Has a skinny, yellow body. Looks like a one seater? Has a "FREEWAY" printed onto the sides. Body is fully enclosed.

We have that running around town, we have at least three of the "Slingshot" three wheelers running around, and we have a Honda Accord CHROME running around. Chrome as in the entire body is chrome. Kind of rough on the eyes on a sunny day.

Just haven't figured that Freeway thing out…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to keep the night shift running…....maybe another glass of Lemonade…


----------



## bandit571

Where is Dean when ya need him?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I think I found all the parts I need for the Stanley 45, need to sell one item, then I can do a "Buy Now" cart thingy. Might have the last two parts by next weekend?


----------



## Festus56

> Where is Dean when ya need him?
> 
> - bandit571


We are still here Bandit, just chillin


----------



## CFrye

> Ok, I think I found all the parts I need for the Stanley 45, need to sell one item, then I can do a "Buy Now" cart thingy. Might have the last two parts by next weekend?
> 
> - bandit571


"Buy Now" cart thingy? Are you gonna sell the 45?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, instead of tape to hold the plane blades, steal the bosses fridge magnets. Or, you can buy the same stuff in narrow strips. 
I have box of blank fridge magnets that I cut into strips for similar purposes.
Try magnetking.com.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Coffees brewin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Andy, loosing the 4 legged family members isn't easy…..



> Humidity @ 35%
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's like kiln dried ain't it???



> I don t make mistakes normally. However, as was the case this morning, I found that the piece is cut was actually destined for a future yet unidentified. project.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hate it when I start a project early…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Warm and thick this mornin' and headin' for a high somewhere above 90*. Family reunion to attend at 1 o'clock so the eatin' should be pretty dang good this afternoon. Debbie's got a batch of chicken dumplin' workin' on the stove and I made some of my ''Not Yet Famous Macaroni Salad'', and perhaps a jar of squeezin' for the elders…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent the day at the cabin yesterday and tilled up a spot of tree roots so Debbie could get some flowers and plants goin' down there, feelin' the pain this mornin'.....

Keepin' an eye on the weather for next weekend, wanting to do some campin' on the large barge…..


----------



## Gene01

Re: Monte's yet to be determined project and Marty's early start….Now, that's really funny. Almost made me lose a mouthful of coffee.

Marty, I'd guess the average humidity in June is around 10-15% on the mesa. Don't need no kiln.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a 6-8 inch walnut that the top had broke about 15 foot up, when it fell out, it had lodged in the fork of a maple tree and has been hangin' there for a few years. I got tired of lookin' at it and lassoed the top yesterday and tied it to my F150. I started pullin' and thought it was coming out of there, but when I looked back, I had the maple doubled over and damn near on the ground. So I gave it hell and pulled the maple out of the ground… Opps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is what I had to start with…..









This is what it looked like when the dust cleared…..









More stuff planted. I forgot to take the hand rail down to finish the steps on the She- Shed…..


----------



## bandit571

Selling the extra stuff in the shop….but NOT the Stanley 45.

Already have the fan turned on, and a slight breeze coming in the windows…

No woodworking projects at the moment…..nor any more metal working. Bench is almost clean!

Might be just a lazy, hazy, crazy day of summer…...


----------



## Festus56

Guess that is one way to clear more land Marty. Nice place you have there.


----------



## bandit571

Marty might need to rent a D8? About one day driving that around…....


----------



## rhybeka

tried swapping the belt on the drill press so I could get more items wire wheeled - cant get the motor to move forward to slacken the tension. :\ urf. took measurements on my lumber to see about how to go about laying it out for minimal loss and decided to come in and cool off for a bit.

Whatchya gonna do with the tree, Marty??


----------



## bandit571

Usually, there is a bolt that holds the motor in place. Loosen that bolt, and the motor mount can rotate a bit to change the tension on the belt.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, is that leaner the formerly not leaning maple? Debbie's SheShed is begging for a rocker on that porch. 
Gene, when you were here I pointed out this chainsaw carving to Phyl. 









Then we got to talking and I forgot to show her this one.


----------



## bandit571

Why is it that Honey-Do lists always have to be done during the hottest parts of the day? Then tempers rise to match.

Down in DeGraff, OH They took a tree stump, left the stump about 8' tall or so. Then someone chainsawed a Pirate. Right arm is raised to hold a cutlass ( sword) most of the time. Sometimes the sword is replaced by an American flag. The High School mascot in the town is a Pirate.

Over on County Road 37, just north of here, east of US 33….....Another stump has been carved into a life-sized Brutus…...OSU Mascot.

Getting some of the cutters on the Stanley 45 sharpened up. Some do better than others. honed up to 2000 grit. Might need to take my pocket knife down there, as well…


----------



## mojapitt

Part 2 of this project is almost done


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated birthdays, Monte and Marty!


----------



## mojapitt

> Happy belated birthdays, Monte and Marty!
> 
> - CFrye


Mine isn't till next year


----------



## CFrye

*THIS* year's was this past week, ergo the belated bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy belated birthdays, Monte and Marty!
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Mine isn t till next year
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ditto…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was very busy last week and had to postpone till next year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Whatchya gonna do with the tree, Marty??
> 
> - rhybeka


Um, load it in your truck when you get here???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that leaner the formerly not leaning maple?
> 
> - CFrye


Good eye, I cut the top out at the top of the pic and pushed it back up out of the way, but gonna have ta take it out…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that dresser and mirror is beautiful. Is the red wood cedar?


----------



## mojapitt

Doing an entire bedroom with pine trimmed with red Cedar.


----------



## Gene01

Whoopee!!
Got the Sure Call cell phone booster installed. The little LG Tracphone works like charm. The Motorola phone, not so much.
When the new Samsung gets here, and I'm sure it works, we'll say goodbye to the land lines. 
As Bill said, we're in the 20th century, now.
My, how time flies.

EDIT: how many more pieces, Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Redwood is redwood and red cedar is red cedar.

Of all the places, this little tree is growing in the concrete by our fuel tanks at the station. A little quiz…...what tree is it? Andy should know based on what we told him about it. You may notice in the closeup it resembles a nuisance weed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's gonna be a great set Monte. The cedar goes well with th bkp.


----------



## mojapitt

Almost looks like boxelder


----------



## bandit571

Looks more like a "Leaves of three, leave me be" around here, it is callled Sumac. The red stems are a clue.

Got a bunch of the stuff growing out in front of the house, in amongst the hedge. Can't kill the Sumac, without killing the hedges.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Almost looks like boxelder
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It resembles box elder, because it is box elder. When it is a sapling it looks very much like poison ivy, until it grows bigger and has more than three leaves on the stem. Also, when you're fishing with a red pole and get your lure tangled in the tree, the red stem resembles your pole. So you reach up thinking you're breaking off the stem to get your pole out, but in reality you've just broken your pole in half.


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, I have a hedge row full of box elder?

Lots of work with the grinder this evening. Bolt and spur I bought for the 45? Bolt just would fall back out. The Easy-out had made the hole too big. Tapped some new threads, dug out a bolt to match…..it matched the hole's threads, but not the spur. Reground the head of the belt to about the right size…..and cut a new slot for a screwdriver, with a hacksaw. Bolt was also too long ( of course, just the way the day went) so a cut-off wheel on the dremel? Hmmm shaft for the cutter will not fit the one from the Jamboree….dug out the old one. Three wheels later, bolt is now the right length. Polished the area smooth. Looks like new.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you could always make flutes.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anasazi_flute


----------



## gfadvm

I got that one Bill.

James and Tra just called to tell me the BIG trailer is loaded and ready to come to my house. It is loaded with all WALNUT and they said there is about another half trailer remaining! And then they will start on the blackjack! That should keep me busy for a while. Anyone wants to come and play, I'll trade walnut for labor. Bring LOTS of Gatorade.


----------



## mojapitt

> I got that one Bill.
> 
> Anyone wants to come and play, I ll trade walnut for labor. Bring LOTS of Gatorade.
> 
> - gfadvm


You're killing me you know


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So you reach up thinking you re breaking off the stem to get your pole out, but in reality you ve just broken your pole in half.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, are you one of those people that hold your line and throw your pole in the trees???


----------



## TedW

I know it's been a long time since I stopped by when I missed 1,663 posts. Just stopping in to say hi.

Hi!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up Ted. See you in another 1663 posts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Marty, here's the rest of the story. I was standing in a canoe, reeled all the way to the lure with the rod tip to find the lure and then pulled everything down to where I could reach. I really liked that rod.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, id like to see pictures of that load when it arrives.


----------



## gfadvm

I'll text pics to Monte when it arrives. He says there are a lot of odd lengths and crotches.


----------



## CFrye

I can be there Friday or Saturday, Andy! What flavor of Gatorade do you like?


----------



## gfadvm

Logs haven't arrived yet Candy but I'll let you know when they get here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hi Ted

Like your fishing rod story Bill, that would suck.

Sounds like you have work Andy, I would help if I was closer, but I told Monte that also and was just over 100 miles from him.


----------



## CFrye

Andy is the walnut green or dried?


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm, just another manic Monday…...


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet!! I wanna come Andy!!!


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, The walnut has been down for several years so should be fairly dry. It was bucked, limbed, and just left where it was felled. I think he sold all the butt logs to a veneer buyer who didn't take anything except the butt log

Progress MRI and see the surgeon at noon today. I'm a little nervous/scared but hoping for the best.


----------



## Gene01

Continuing our journey to modernity, we've decided to replace our aging florescent shop lights (4 each 8' double tube) with LEDs. 
Customer reviews claim a 40 - 50% increase in light, no buzzing, instant on and a 50%+ decrease in power usage. Some commercial users anticipate that they will pay for themselves in a few years. But, those are 24/7 operations.

The company, a U.S. manufacturer…Hyperikon…claims a 45000 hour life. Likely, more than I'll need.

They don't use a ballast, so some re wiring will be necessary. Can't take the fixtures down, so some ladder time is in the offing. Hope the old legs and hips hold out.

As soon as the next chair and ottoman is done, we'll do the deed. Phyl is having surgery to replace a shoulder so, it looks like I'll be on my own.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, LED lighting is the only way to go. Love mine.


----------



## Gene01

We're all hoping and praying for the same, Andy. 
Best of luck, my friend.


> Progress MRI and see the surgeon at noon today. I m a little nervous/scared but hoping for the best.
> 
> - gfadvm


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, let me know how the tests come out.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps,

Boy, this weekend sure went by quickly!

Didn't get any woodworking done, but I did do a complete re-hab on a 1974 Motobecane road bike. Trued up a rim, replaced dry rotted tires, re-packed wheel bearings in grease, cleaned up all the gunk from the chain and derailleurs, new saddle, and added a flashing LED tail light and speedo/odometer. Runs very smoothly now, but my nephew still kicked my butt and left me sucking air when we went for a 7 mile test ride :^o.

I couldn't retrieve my logs, as it was the town festival Saturday and my sawyer was manning the VFW booth.


----------



## bandit571

Well, item has been sold on Feebay this morning….just got done paying for the two items I need for the Stanley45….

BTW: $1 Mitrebox just sold for $53 and change…plus shipping….not too bad a morning.

Passed a Time & Temp sign today…..98*........later found one that ONLY said it was 88* ......must be all that hot air in Lima, OH…..

Have to go and box up a mitrebox and saw….later


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Bandit. 
More bucks for more rust hunts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I will be praying for you buddy.

Ted

Hi

Monte

After you mill yours how so do you use it?


----------



## mojapitt

Stickered and stacked. When dry, planed into boards and used.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm Get paid in the morning…ship the box in the afternoon….normal turn around here…


----------



## gfadvm

The news here is not great: the tumor has regrown and we are now trying to come up with "plan B". Options include remove it again and treat with "chemo wafers" at the surgery site plus or minus go to Duke for the clinical trial where they inject the cancer with polio virus. I see the oncologist on Thursday to discuss options.


----------



## mojapitt

Pulling for you all of the way Andy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy my best wishes to you buddy.

I'm making picture frames and it is the most boring thing ever to make


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hang in there Andy, you damn near got her whipped… Don't forget the ice cream with those caramel wafers…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it Andy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey folks! Mind if I enjoy my cold one in here?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I worked with wood today, but not woodworking. Base trim at a friends house. He is getting a new kitchen and I did the base for a few rooms and door casing on two doors.

Tough decision to make Andy. Stay strong and positive. You WILL saw a big trailer load of walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on in stumpy. I just bought a twelve pack of Blue Moons if you'd like one.


----------



## bandit571

Any time you want….it is your "house"....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked with wood today, no wait, that was rocks…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can somebody pass me a Henry's hard orange out of Stumpy's cooler…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's HOT! I need to get the air conditioner installed in the workshop. I've had one for it for three years now, and it's never been installed. I had to film out there for a couple of hours today and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What, no air!!! does the Governor know you don't have any air out there??? I thought it was a law that you had to have air in your shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, but hot in northern Michigan is like 75°


----------



## Gene01

You are a fighter, Andy. You'll whip it.


----------



## CFrye

Andy, hang in there. You and the family are in our prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

Humidity here is up to 27%. Tough going.


----------



## bandit571

The "Triple H" are here. Hot, Hazy, and Humid…..about a month early.

Well, seems I have to modify that Stanley #45 box I made. The thin panels on the end that hold all the cutters? They are about….1/2" too tall. Have to dig them out, and slice off the (now) excess height. May have to dig up some cardboard as well, to slide down in the gaps, to hold the cutters still.

Still have 3 lengths of those old Pine 4×4s down in the shop. Need to resaw them down into boards I can make …..something out of. Bandsaw, or…handsaw…..that be the question. Then, maybe give the 45 something to do?


----------



## bandit571

Looked up into the "overhead" in the shop…..two coping saws and a hacksaw, did an about-face…3 coping saws hanging on another hook…...came back upstairs, glanced into the tool tote…yep, there sits another coping saw, and a fret saw. Just how many coping saws does one actually need? Have a couple set up as either coarse or fine cuts….but six coping saws? Sheesh. Wish they brought more on the FeeBay…...


----------



## bandit571

Hang in there, Andy. Stiff upper lip, you know.

Homemade lemonade…just not the same using City water out of the tap, instead of Beefeaters out of the bottle. Seems to lack the right bite….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Humidity is down to 54% here. Double yours, but it's a better day than yesterday.


----------



## MadJester

Andy…so very sorry to hear about Roscoe…...And I hope they get you fixed up soon…whichever option you choose….

Got a little bit done today…click on my ugly mug and then on the link at the top of my profile page…I put some hand saws up amongst other things….

You're right Bandit…coping saws don't get very much…too bad on that…I have one or two older ones that are really neat looking too….it's one of those things that I just can't pass up when I find them so darn cheap at a yard sale….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used two coping saws today. Guess what I did with them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… swat flies???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..I coped flies.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dip the saw in lighter fluid, light it up, and call it a circus act…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Weather's been pretty summery here too. Last night at 10PM, it was 84F. Shouldn't be as bad tonight since we got some rain late in the day, but it certainly won't help with the humidity. I expect that we'll be starting with hot and steamy early in the AM tomorrow.

I have a much smaller shop here at the rehab house, so I've loaned some of my stationary tools to family members until I can reclaim them (which admittedly might be never). I had three table saws anyway so I loaned two of them and my Shopsmith. I also told the borrowers that, if they ever hurt themselves with my tools, that they immediately become theirs.

Andy-Prayers to you and Carol as you make the decision on a treatment regimen. Also, sorry to hear about Roscoe. Give Carol a big hug from me.

Bandit-Not sure now which thread I read it on, but nice going on the rehabbed miter box sale.

Ted!


----------



## mojapitt

Dead tired tonight. Sleep well ya'll


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Andy all our best wishes for getting all back and healthy. You are going to win this one.

Hello Stumpy and Don and anyone else I forgot.

Got the tail vise done, just need dog holes when I decide which ones to go with for the bench. Working on a cobblers bench for my new hand stitcher machine.


----------



## mojapitt

Ikea just recalled 29,000,000 dressers after a third child dies from them tipping over on them. Says a lot for their products.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Supposed to be a nice day today, less than 90. Taking truck in to get some things fixed and then hanging out with two little boys.

Many dressers can tip over when kids climb on them. When you've sold 29 million it's hard to say if it's just the odds or due to poor construction. Don't get me wrong, I know they're poorly constructed.


----------



## TedW

Andy, I wish I could come out there if only to get out of this city for a while. The walnut would just be frosting on the cake.

Good morning, everybody.

My lathe has been sitting idle for the past few weeks. I think some bearings need to be replaced but I can't tell which if it's the motor or the head stock. When the belt is on it makes some intermittent grinding and resistance, but when I take the belt off to see (feel) where the grinding is coming from, both the motor and the head stock spin freely. It may also be something rubbing against something but again, can't tell where it's coming from.

I also think the capacitor needs replaced because when I try to remove a significant amount of wood, or turn anything larger than a few inches, the lathe slows down to a stop. The tools are razor sharp and I don't think the aforementioned grinding is enough to cause it. I know how to replace the capacitor, not sure how to replace the bearings.

I haven't been doing any woodworking lately anyway because when I'm not making my living, I'm trying to learn everything I can about web development so I can quit the home repair business and get into web development so i can get out and travel some while I'm still young enough to enjoy it, and be able to take my job with me wherever I go.

Well, time to go back and read some of the posts I've missed and make snarky remarks where appropriate. I'll be back in a few.


----------



## mojapitt

According to the news, they admitted that they were a tip hazard. Offered free kits to fasten them to the wall.


----------



## TedW

Phone rang, time for work. Later gaters!


----------



## mojapitt

Work interferes with so many good things in life.


----------



## TedW

70 and partly cloudy here.


----------



## mojapitt

58° and clear here


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…..need…..Mountain…...Dew….....Mungo need Dew…..


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone mortised in invisible hinges before? Any recommendations on which ones to use?


----------



## johnstoneb

101 here yesterday humidity got up to 18%


----------



## Gene01

66 here on the mesa. 94 by 15:00. Mid 80s the rest of the week….they say. Hope they're right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- You mean like SOSS hinges? You really need to use a jig for those. It is possible to do them without one, but getting the mortises spaced properly would be difficult.


----------



## mojapitt

SOSS hinges is correct. I will buy the jig with them. It's for an extention table with butterfly leaves.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, any recommendations on which ones to use?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs,

Mrs. Mainiac has been away with my middle daughter for 2 weeks and is returning tonight. I'm will be very happy to have her home.

Andy…. I'm pullin' for you. Stay strong! COWBOY STRONG !


----------



## Gene01

Monte, how big are the leaves? Their site has a chart to help you choose by thickness, size and weight


----------



## mojapitt

Around 18"x42"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- I don't have a particular recommendation. The nature of the design make them very strong to begin with. I suppose you should just avoid ones that are too cheap, like any hinge. You never know what kind of crap metal goes into the cheap ones.


----------



## Gene01

Oops, Monte. That chart is here http://www.cabinetparts.com/p/soss-hinges-invisible-door-hinges-UIPBH104


----------



## Cricket

Okay y'all, clearly this is not a perfect fix, but it is the best I can do for now.

If you have broken project widget cards on your project, you can go to your project, click edit, then save.

Your project card will then work again.


----------



## mojapitt

My widgets haven't worked in years


----------



## Gene01

> My widgets haven t worked in years
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have you tried WD40?


----------



## bandit571

> My widgets haven t worked in years
> 
> - Monte Pittman


heard that tends to happen when you get older….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, have had THREE phone calls today…..all claiming to be the IRS ( Not!!) Have reported these scammers to the cops. IF you happen to see a # 360-819-1122 come up on your caller ID, do not answer it, do not give any info out!!

They are running a scam that says they are the IRS and threaten a lawsuit IF you don't pay them within the hour, by credit card, of course….....yeah….riiiiggghhhtt.

My "Spam-o-meter" when right off the dial on this one…..had to clean off the phones.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got the phone bill for the wife's trip to Russia. Seems that even with the international calling plan, it was still an additional $500. We'll just say that she was just a weeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit on the talky side.


----------



## rhybeka

$500, Monte???? wheeeeewie!

going to talk to Whitt today about possibly helping me / letting me use his big bandsaw to resaw my wormy red oak. it's 1 1/4 in thick and I only need 3/4. is it worth it? I was thinking I could use the 1/2" side to build my hand tool till. Shall see what he says.


----------



## Cricket

> My widgets haven t worked in years
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think I was born with a broken widget.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Montes broken widgets…...too much information.

Beka, to get 3/4 S4S you will need to saw it about 13/16 so you can plane it. With the saw kerf that leaves about 3/8" which will also be rough on one side. By the time you smooth it, it will be 1/4. Still might be worth the resaw in the interest of time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my truck back. Fixed the AC fan, but the 4wd worked fine for them, so I'll have to wait for it to get worse. $250 to put a new switch in the dash. 100 of that was for them to tell me the 4wd is fine.


----------



## bandit571

Been cleaning all them nice cutters for that 45…..hands were black. All are now cleaned and sharp, at least the ones not in the box. Have two more ( maybe 4?) on the way here.

The dividers inside the box where these things so, are a 1/2" too tall. Have the one cut down, and back in place, along with two cardboard shims, to tighten the slot up a bit. Working on the other after awhile.

Beka: You COULD build a box for your 45 out of that 1/4" Oak…...just saying….

hey! Pizza is here! No beer for it, though, but….time to eat….later twerps….


----------



## ArlinEastman

I met a nice guy a month ago when I brought in a glued up vase with wooden roses in it to my local wood store and he noticed it and we just got together the other day.

Found out he has well off friend who on the side made cabinets and stuff like that to sell and he has a WELL stocked place with over $150 of big wood working equipment like a 36" planer and a 54" sander and so on. Also found out that he might let me have the whole thing including the building to rent very cheaply as soon as we get the Non Profit license. 
The building has 7500sf and 15 garages which he as an antique car in everyone of them.
I am praying and hoping for the best and for $500 a month rent.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat was having a bit of fun outside. He likes to stand where the neighbor's Shar-Pei can see him. Just out of the dog's reach, since Duke is on a rope. Sir Campy will meow until the dog spots him, then he will just lay down and watch the dog go nuts. Finally, Sir Campy will stretch a bit, turn and slowly walk away…...with a big old grin…


----------



## TedW

I don't have widgets, I have woodgets…. but yeah they don't work either.


----------



## bandit571

TED!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Might dig up a bit of pine scraps, and give that old 45 a few test drives…...7 I think is the number of "jobs" it can do…. May not be like Underhill did on one of his shows, I don't have a wood-bodied plane for each job.

Might try a Tongue & Groove joint sometime…..and a groove. The groove should come in handy for the Frame & Panel stuff I do.

Might try the Stanley 39 that Arlin sent me, to make the dado at the back of a drawer's sides. hmmmm, it "only" cuts a 3/8" wide dado…...maybe the 45 can work as well?


----------



## bandit571

Well, got the dividers lowered, cardboard added to reduce any rattles…









Might have just enough room back there for three more cutters…I hope. Two cutters are laying down on the floor of the box…









The skinniest of the straight cutters, and the slitter. Otherwise, they'd go hide somewhere in the bottom of the dividers, never to be seen again.

Best part of this update?









The lid actually will close.


----------



## Doe

Andy, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I lost my widgets in my first divorce…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I lost my widgets in my first divorce…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Boy do I understand that


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's logs are ready for delivery


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a days work…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cha ching! Brown gold.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like a saw day at Andy's


----------



## bandit571

Been seeing semis carrying loads of logs, about two trucks a day…...might be they are heading up the road to Hoge Lumber, in Kettlersville. Big place, does their own veneer cutting…or at least used to….


----------



## bandit571

Trying to watch a few things over on FeeBay tonight…..hoping a couple things work out..still haven't figured out how they do their Fee Schedules


----------



## bandit571

Two items into the cart, and off to checkout land…..and a jack plane is getting sold in the morning. Might have made enough to actually pay their fees…..


----------



## MustacheMike

To be anatomically correct how many widgets should I have?


----------



## CFrye

Mike, I believe Mrs. Mustache should be the one to answer that question for you.
What a load of walnut, Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

> To be anatomically correct how many widgets should I have?
> 
> - MustacheMike


I thought of several comments on this. Decided to remain PC. Ugh


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet box update, bandit!

Wow - that's a load of walnut!

Found my second dumbass thing I did because I didn't realize it was supposed to rain Sunday night. The miter box I'm working on derusting? Yeeeah. 









Soooo once I got the other chores done I spent time cleaning it… Again!








Luckily, the oak doesn't look too bad even with its soak


----------



## CFrye

Oh, NO, Beka!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Beka, I think it's the water in the rain that causes rust.


----------



## Cricket

Is the coffee on yet?

Bacon?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, how about some pix of the interior of that fine 45 box. I need to make one for two similar planes.
Thanks old buddy.

Becky/Beca, Bill hit the nail on the head.

Coffee is almost gone and we sold our pig. Sorry. He was sugar cured, too. But then, you're diabetic, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….who turned off the heat, blooody cold out there…..


----------



## bandit571

Box is a bit full right now…..but it is just about the same as the box I used as a pattern









Both have a 1×1 glued to the floor of the box. 









That runs at an angle. There are two SMALL dados to hold the dividers in. They added cardboard to stop any "rattles". Not sure why these two holes were there..









Joint at the corners are finger joints..









I think mine are 3/16" fingers…..matched to the smallest chisel I had. Anything else?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. I got it. 
I'm not sure what # mine are, or the maker. No names evident.
Later, I'll post some pix. I'm sure you'll recognize them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm working on installing new cutter heads in my jointer and planer. The Jointer gets a V-shear head, the planer gets a helical head. Then I'll compare the two and see if one style has an advantage over the other.

The jointer head went in fairly easily. It took some disassembly, but not too bad. The planer is becoming a nightmare. You have to almost completely disassemble the Delta planer. I have nuts and bolts and chains and stuff all over the shop. I don't even know if I'll remember how to get it back together. I finally got the old head out, and I can't get the pulley off the end. There's no room for my gear puller to grip it. So I'm off to look around for a different puller this morning. What a mess!


----------



## bandit571

Had a "Why?' moment the other day..

Fellow parks his convertible a few parking spaces away from me, out at Wallmart…...he has the top down. He gets out and walks towards the store…...then a I hear this "beep,beep." Seems he used the car key tab to LOCK the door on his car. With the cars top still down…...


----------



## CFrye

Habit, Bandit. 
Oooo! Look what came in the mail!









Bearded hatchet(for Jim) on one side and a bowl adze(for me) on the other…AND its *miniature*(for me)!
Gotta make a handle and get 'er sharpened up! I've wanted a bowl adze since shaping a wooden seat for Jim's pedal grinder, and couldn't find one in my price range. Found this on eBay, showed it to Jim and he said "You haven't ordered it yet?!" So I did. 
How am I gonna sleep, knowing this is in need? Take me away, Benedryl!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, definitely want to know what you think about the cutters.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you cut Jim's beard with a hatchet? He needs to be a lot nicer to you.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, you cut Jim s beard with a hatchet? He needs to be a lot nicer to you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes, yes, he does!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, now that's a unique tool. Well, it's unique to me, anyway. 
Have you ever seen one with an original handle? Seems like it might need to be curved to be effective. OTOH, a curve might only be useful for either the hatchet or the gouge.


----------



## bandit571

Short rust hunt today….only one opened…..large Worth No. 40 "meat saw" and a Disston keyhole saw..with a sunken medallion.all for …$2

Sitting here with a big stick of Simmer Sausage, and a knife….LUNCH!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Stumpy and Mike,

Nice load of walnut Andy.

Cute little hatchet Candy.

Thats all for now, have to go shopping.


----------



## Cricket

I love coming to this thread to see what y'all have been up to because it always brings me a smile.


----------



## bandit571

Saws from this morning..









I did shine up the brass parts a bit.









The sunken Medallion. There is an etch on the saw's blade, too….

$2 day at the garage sales….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey… where there's a widget there's a way :^p

Getting bids for our little construction project at work. My boss says that we're going to GC it ourselves, which of course means that I'm going to be the GC. A lot of work on top of my daily duties, but building things is always fun, fun, fun.


----------



## bandit571

Jack plane is now in the mail, headed for Tenn. Had to relist the block planes.

Parts have shown up for the Stanley 45…..3/16" match cutter, and a depth stop for the 1/4" one. Depth stop was a rough casting, have to file it to fit. Now installed in the cutter, not pretty, but doesn't have to be anyway.

have two more cutters on the way here…..#28 and #29. after that? We'll see…..

If I go by that medallion…..saw is from…1874…still researching….


----------



## diverlloyd

andy i wish i lived closer i would help you sawing


----------



## mojapitt

Visitors at the Sawmill this afternoon


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of trees are those?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte those look mighty tasty


----------



## johnstoneb

101 and up to 20% humidity guess I will go inside to the AC.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, 
Here's the pix. No name but the blade says Cratsman.



















No name anywhere on this one.


















What do you think?


----------



## bandit571

Made by Sargent Tool Co. Their clone of the Stanley #78


----------



## ArlinEastman

The news just came on saying a Tornado is 12 miles away heading towards us. We are watching the news and listening to the storm radio.

More later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a message from the carport place. Said they will not be out tomorrow night to install carport. They will be here on Friday instead. I already told them I'm working Friday. Guess I won't be here. I'm gonna tell them they can wait til Monday for payment, because I won't be home from work til Monday morning.

Arlin, are you in the basement?


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: if you ain't…GET there now! Unless your name is Toto..

Sir Campy did not like my kicking him out the door for raising his tail…....nailed my right hand. One hole, and now the ring finger don't work too well…..hand is also getting fat in the area…...Owww!

Might try to go to a few more sales this weekend…..hand permitting…..


----------



## MadJester

> Oooo! Look what came in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


That right there is sweet!!!  I'm so jealous!! It probably had a very short handle on it originally….otherwise it would be a knuckle buster when using the adze side…


----------



## MadJester

I've been slaving away all day long…just added 30 more items….check it out if you have the desire….pass it along to others if you can…thanks all!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## ArlinEastman

The tornado dissipated a few miles from the house.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, took a brouze through the site…...seems I already "picked" two saws up…dollar each…oops









The 16" blade on the Worth Butcher's saw seems to be in great shape…...That 1874 Disston No.7 Keyhole saw's blade had a slight curve to it, since straightened up. It had about a pound or so of wax all over the blade…yuck.

Not sure how old the Worth saw is. Worth was a house brand of P.S.& W. up near Boston….


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I've got a few of those butchers saws listed right now (both are Disston)...I've never had much luck re-selling them, but since I have them, I thought I'd throw them out there and see if I could sell them…not sure why they don't do well for me….I love them…they are such a beefy saw…..


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## bandit571

I'm not sure if Disston made this one or ratherP.S.&W. did….nice, thick frame on it. strange looking domed bolts, though.

ummmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Went on a tangent today to make a prototype.










It may or may not become a finished product. Not happy with several things, but learned a lot about how to do it right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That non-maloof chair could benefit from some maloof joints.


----------



## mojapitt

It could benefit from a lot of things. It will probably be disassembled, but it was fun to play a bit.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good enough with a little more it could be a nice shop chair Monte


----------



## bandit571

Chair loooks gooood! Get some rockers made for underneath it.

Might stay up to keep tabs on an auction I'm bidding on…...lasts until 4:30 am local time…..sheesh. maybe..not.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, it's brand new. Forged by a "Master Blacksmith" in Bulgaria! I've been looking at handle styles. Any input is appreciated. 
Nice tangent, Monte!
Glad you're safe, Arlin!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Gotta work for Cindy today.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. The part I really don't like about the chair is the seat. Too short, too narrow.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…...need…..Mountain…...Dew…....


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the prototype chair looks good. 
Can't really tell from pic how narrow/wide it is. The proportions look right to my uninformed eye. Maybe, the back could be canted a bit. Then, that would throw the contoured slats out of whack, though.
Would you just make it larger overall? A deeper and wider seat would accommodate those Malloof joints, too.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

I did a challenging little job on the metal lathe last night, turning a bicycle seat post down from 1.020" to 0.995" to use on a different bike. The challenge was setting it up as I had to put the bracket end in a 4-jaw chuck and get it centered, and then use a steady rest at the mid point to allow turning the last 4" of the 8" post. I could have just gone an bought a new one for $20, but this set up was a skill builder for me. Sorry I didn't snap a pic.

I'm so glad to have my girls all back in the nest. And my lovely wife made a huge lasagna last night to celebrate. We would have pulled a cork to liven up the festive spirit, but my nephew is with us for the summer and he's recovering from problems with the bottle… so no booze at the table.

We finally got a good solid 2 days of much needed rain, which has helped my new grass. I've been strategically sprinkling it, but I have to be careful as our well has a slow recovery.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt! 


>


I have a question! I have a Stanley 78 and I'm wondering if the post that's coming out is removable or not? Mine looks like it's welded in is why I ask.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, just wandered thru your store. These clamps are great!









And this forlorn scraper looks like many of the tools that follow me home…


----------



## CFrye

Andy, please let us know what the results of today's doctor visit are. Praying for you.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: No, "post" was a part of the casting…...it is usually one of the first places these planes will break at…


----------



## TedW

Just popping in to say hi…

Hi!

Andy, I haven't been following the details but it appears you're at the doctor today. Hope all is well.

Bandit, must you yell "TED!" so loud? You almost woke me up.

Gotta go do stuff. Later!


----------



## Festus56

Becka / Bandit they must have made different ones. Mine is removable, the post and foot are just above it in this picture. The 78 is on the right.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, do you know the model numbers?


> Made by Sargent Tool Co. Their clone of the Stanley #78
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## bandit571

Gene: check with DonW's site, as he has all things Sargent-ty….

Mark: Those are the depth stop, and a fence the 78 uses. Sets the depth and width of a rebate. The one to the left of the 78 is a rebate plane. Simpler version of the 78.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Last night the Tornado dissipated a few miles away from the house so we went to sleep.


----------



## Festus56

I thought that rod for the fence was what she was wondering if it was removable. The one on the right is a 192. The same depth stop works on both of them. They need cleaned up but they are sharp. I even use them occasionally LOL

Edit Doh, the one on the left (the other right) is the #192


----------



## Gene01

A guy Cricket knows posted this on another forum.
Read and weep.
Poor guy.

I'm at the Emergency room…. Today is not a good day. I decided to go horseback riding, something I haven't done in over 20 yrs. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slow but then we went a little faster and before I knew it we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn't take the pace and fell off but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It wouldn't stop, it just kept going around and around in a circle. Thank goodness the store manager at Wal-Mart came out and unplugged the machine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW! I like it! I like it so much that this is the first time I have every used the "Quote" feature on a forum!



> Went on a tangent today to make a prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may or may not become a finished product. Not happy with several things, but learned a lot about how to do it right.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## Cricket

> A guy Cricket knows posted this on another forum.
> Read and weep.
> Poor guy.
> 
> I m at the Emergency room…. Today is not a good day. I decided to go horseback riding, something I haven t done in over 20 yrs. It turned out to be a big mistake! I got on the horse and started out slow but then we went a little faster and before I knew it we were going as fast as the horse could go. I couldn t take the pace and fell off but caught my foot in the stirrup with the horse dragging me. It wouldn t stop, it just kept going around and around in a circle. Thank goodness the store manager at Wal-Mart came out and unplugged the machine.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Hahahaha! I am still laughing about that one. I felt sooooooooooooo bad when I first started reading it!


----------



## mojapitt

Here is another picture of the chair


----------



## mojapitt

This was my inspiration

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/251130


----------



## Cricket

> Here is another picture of the chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am loving this chair.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well docs visit for me today and then the license branch. What a waste of a low grade migraine day


----------



## gfadvm

Met with the oncologist today and we have a plan: another surgery a week from tomorrow to remove as much tumor as possible. The resultant cavity will then be packed with wafers impregnated with a chemo drug. We discussed other options but this appears the best at this time.


----------



## Gene01

Phyllis and I are praying for the best possible for you, Andy.


----------



## GaryC

You're still on our prayer list.


----------



## Cricket

> Met with the oncologist today and we have a plan: another surgery a week from tomorrow to remove as much tumor as possible. The resultant cavity will then be packed with wafers impregnated with a chemo drug. We discussed other options but this appears the best at this time.
> 
> - gfadvm


As always you remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rhybeka

hmmmmm I'll take pics of mine and show ya'll….

my tool table got me so frustrated last night I decided to reassemble everything no matter what its state and take it one item at a time so I know what bolts and screws go to what item!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Andy- tough times don't last - tough people do.

Just skimming- this picture is for Rex


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks to all of you who continue to keep holding me up. Y'all are like family (and closer than a lot of my family).

Sandra, Have you arrived "down under" already?


----------



## rhybeka

@Andy I hope you don't have to eat those wafers, I bet they taste terrible! Good Luck  I'll continue to pray for ya'll 

Soo I got most of my stuff reassembled. I've got two block planes I've either got parts floating around for somewhere or somethings come up amiss. I managed to bust one of the cast pieces on the miter box I'm now going to look to see if I can and how much it will cost me to replace it. I've still got to sharpen/hone a few blades and then test them. hopefully then I can start squaring the wormy red oak for my entertainment center project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a plan Andy. Gotta be aggressive. Look for an email from me.


----------



## mojapitt

I needed 48 pieces 13" long, 1"x1-1/4". Decided it was time to thin the scrap bin. Made a small dent in the scraps and got 52 pieces for chairs.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet, Monte!

Think I may just have to ask Whitt if it's weldable on Tuesday.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe ask Super DAVE as well.

have a japanese mortise chisel on it's way here…...won the 12mm wide thing early this morning…be here in about a week, maybe. Might see IF I can learn how to sharpen Japanese style chisels…

Monte: One of two patterns I used for my rocker…









The white rocker I had on hand…this one was at Walmart….may not be a maloofian chair. I kept ideas from both rockers…..


----------



## mojapitt

As I go through my stack of poorly planed lumber I have decided to not fire my helper. I will just kill him outright.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Sounds like y'all picked the best alternative for your treatment. Praying for you for the best possible result.

Sandra-So, do the toilets swirl opposite of North American toilets?


----------



## Cricket

The kind words y'all said about me in this thread, brought tears to my eyes.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/168362

Y'all are simply the best of the best. Thank you.


----------



## DonBroussard

Good work, Cricket! I hope your supervisors get to see the compliments you're getting as well. If not, copy and paste them into your work folder to have during evaluation time.


----------



## diverlloyd

9 o'clock the wife says she has a pot luck tomorrow at work and needs something to take. 10:30 and I'm pulling out a loaf of banana bread. I hope it tastes good since I didn't have enough to run a "test" loaf. Tomorrow I will be making my grandmas chocolate stuff. I changed the crust to a chocolate graham cracker crust from a peanut crush( it had about a two minute window of being perfect or a rock). Then a peanut butter fudge style layer then chocolate layer after topped with whipped cream and chopped up chocolate but I may just shave it. Kind of funny making it since I'm not a fan of chocolate at all. I may take a picture of it and post it if it turns out good.

Andy best wishes to you my friend, stay positive. My cousin when she was a kid fought leukemia for about 10 years and then she did a experimental treatment and has been clear for a couple decades now. She is the reason I do so much for charities.We all here have faith in you and hope this treatment works.

Cricket good job make you a bacon sandwich with a cup of coffee as a reward ( screw gold stars food is the best).

Monte I need to go through my scarp pile and make one of those chaotic cutting boards. All my scrap is around 3/4" x 3/4" x 24"-36". Not much else I can think of using it for.


----------



## CFrye

I picked one of Jim's hatchets, with a handle I liked, and used it to make a template for the adze/hatchet. Roughed it out of a piece of ash on the band saw. A little shaping was done with the draw knife. It's thicker than the original hatchet handle. I think that fits my hand better. Beginning to doubt the wisdom of both tools on the same handle (still think it looks awesome). From what I've read, an adze handle is not fixed so it can be removed for sharpening. AND how well will the backwards handle work for using the hatchet? We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Best thoughts for a great surgery and recovery Andy.

Monte your scrap bin is the size of my shop I think, be lucky to find 3 pieces the right size in mine

Nice picture Sandra, hope you are enjoying the world down under.

Looking good Candy, cool little tool.

Thanks Cricket for all you do, bacon and coffee are waiting anytime you are in the area!!


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't resist the temptation to fix Sandra's picture


----------



## diverlloyd

Good job monte I was hurting my neck trying to twist it the right way.


----------



## bandit571

Ah..I see billp ( DVK??) fired off the "Last Word" in that post….maybe it should be closed? He claims "Freedom of Speech" when it should be more about manners. He got want he wanted, and the comments were deleted. He asked for that, and got mad when he got what he was after?


----------



## mojapitt

I have said more on that forum than I probably should have. Oh well, what's a little more hate mail.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.  glad to see all your happy faces on this Friday. I've had my breakfast and meds so I guess it's time to get to work. Hopefully we'll all get shop time on this long weekend - or at least spend the time how we want


----------



## Gene01

Since starting daily dosages of omeprazole, my bile has been held in check. But, no sense in pushing my luck by participating in those threads.

It's been raining sporadically for two days. Appears as though it'll continue today. It's certainly a welcome change. Cooler, too. It's 58 now and headed for just 75. I can live with this!


----------



## mojapitt

I need to stay away. Nothing to be gained arguing with a fence post.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Today is Canadian Christmas! At noon the most important event of the year occurs- the start of NHL free agency. Sandra and I will be glued to our computers, reading tweets about what player is going where. It's all very exciting!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Perfect Monte.
No shop time here. I'm working the next 71 hours. Got a call a bit ago in broken English that they are there to put up my carport, but nobody is there. I said that is because I was told you would be there at 2.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, they have already shown that they aren't listening to you. It will probably be upside down when you get there.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, draft a Canadian.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya…..

Pot smoke wafting into the house from the neighbors place…..second hand high?

Seems like when one retires…..every day is a friday. Might venture out this morning to see a few sales, one is a few blocks away…


----------



## mojapitt

No Friday here. I am on duty this weekend.


----------



## Gene01

> I need to stay away. Nothing to be gained arguing with a fence post.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


At least they don't talk back…...yet.
I can remember a few one sided, profanity laced, conversations while setting some crooked hedge posts.

Bandit, you're lucky to have such sharing neighbors.

Bill, they coming back or just going to wait?


----------



## mojapitt

> I need to stay away. Nothing to be gained arguing with a fence post.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> At least they don t talk back…...yet.
> I can remember a few one sided, profanity laced, conversations while setting some.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yeah, seems like just last week setting posts. In fact it was just last week setting posts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm thinking of buying an NHL team. After so many years of sucking I bet all of the Canadian teams are available for a bag of loonies and a bucket of poutine.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the Canadians are tired of seeing their teams move to the US.

However I have always thought a sports franchise in Northern Michigan should be called "Da Yoopers". Catchy I think.


----------



## GaryC

Already a long day. Finally got finished with tilling and spreading lime. Got the tiller off the tractor and hooked up the cutter..(bush hog) Got 12 acres to cut. Hot Hot Hot…..


----------



## Gene01

> Already a long day. Finally got finished with tilling and spreading lime. Got the tiller off the tractor and hooked up the cutter..(bush hog) Got 12 acres to cut. Hot Hot Hot…..
> 
> - Gary


You expecting quick growth? Just tilled and now the hog?
With our rains, I'll be getting ours ready to mow, soon.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You might be right but only if you're already stocked up on poutine, the value went through the roof after BREXIT! Loonies ironically seem to be unaffected.


> I m thinking of buying an NHL team. After so many years of sucking I bet all of the Canadian teams are available for a bag of loonies and a bucket of poutine.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## mojapitt

> You might be right but only if you re already stocked up on poutine, the value went through the roof after BREXIT! Loonies ironically seem to be unaffected.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Loonies don't know any better.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, tilled between house and barn where it ruts really bad. Tilled in 600 lbs of lime. Now going to cut the front pasture. May get a sprinkle on the 4th….


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, what did you do with all the rain you had? Should have saved some for now.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket appropriately closed that thread. It's destiny was all down hill.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Just checking in and you folks are busy today, fence posts, CNHL hockey, bit loonie, used pot smoke, upside down carports, tilling and hoggin.

Guess I will just go back to the shop I have nothing to compare.


----------



## Cricket

I think I married a fence post once.


----------



## Gene01

> I think I married a fence post once.
> 
> - Cricket


And I married his sister.


----------



## mojapitt

I guess he had 2 sisters. I got the other.


----------



## diverlloyd

monte hate mail still means you are popular.


----------



## mojapitt

> monte hate mail still means you are popular.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That's reminds me of being a soccer referee. The mayor of the town was on the side yelling very bad things at me during the game. After the game he told me that it was all for show for the locals and no hard feelings. Yeah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, they coming back or just going to wait?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Well, I explained where to get electric and a little about how my retaining wall was crooked so they wouldn't follow it and told them to go to town. My dad went down there to make sure they were fine and didn't need anything. Now I hear from mom that dad went to town to get them some ice for the two watermelons they brought. Did I mention they were Mexicans? Should be about done by now.


----------



## diverlloyd

monte thats a true politician


----------



## mojapitt

Wow, new spammer on the site selling sex. I don't think it's related to terrible Ted's woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket killed that one pretty quick. Didn't even get my CC out in time.


----------



## Cricket

Thank you everyone for the quick alerts. I think I got all the posts.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Cricket ! At least the spammer missed me this time, still have a couple old spammer on my home page that the message was deleted so don't remember what they were selling


----------



## Cricket

> Good job Cricket ! At least the spammer missed me this time, still have a couple old spammer on my home page that the message was deleted so don t remember what they were selling
> 
> - Festus56


I removed them for you.


----------



## CFrye

We're gonna have to start calling you "Quick Draw", Cricket! Thanks.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket, now I owe you more bacon and coffee !


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I think I married a fence post once.
> 
> - Cricket


Did he "Stick" around lol


----------



## ArlinEastman

> monte hate mail still means you are popular.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> That s reminds me of being a soccer referee. The mayor of the town was on the side yelling very bad things at me during the game. After the game he told me that it was all for show for the locals and no hard feelings. Yeah.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Go to one of his Town hall meetings and do the same. lololol


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Dang… I miss all the excitement…
>all the good spam.
>all 74's good rants.
>all the good whiner threads.

I guess I'll just watch the grass grow while I eat my popcorn :^p

As for the way the site used to be, I found that it didn't always encourage my better angles, so I moved in on Stumpy's thread and swore off the coffee lounge. Much better for my blood pressure and cordial disposition.

My nephew and I put 10 miles on the bikes last night. We were trying to make it to the next town over and back but it proved to be a hill too far for me.

Happy Friday!


----------



## GaryC

Hey, I married into that fence post family. Bunch of stick in the mud's Great family to be away from
Ran shy on the diesel. Gotta go get some when I cool down a bit. Got about 3 acres done…


----------



## Cricket

> I think I married a fence post once.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Did he "Stick" around lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I added him to the junk pile. (grin)


----------



## mojapitt

I have been bored at work today. Wandered around this site more than normal. There are still many cool things and good people on here.

Speaking of cool people, where is Randy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

8 hours into the 2 1/2 hour installation and they are done. If you look way in the back there is a little boy playing basketball. He's gonna be disappointed when I park a camper in there.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's not how much time it takes, it's how much time you have to pay for


----------



## mojapitt

Going to Walmart after work will go down as a bad decision


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Going to Walmart anytime is a bad decision.


----------



## rhybeka

DAVE! 

Whitt said its weld able but I thought I'd put up my pics for general discussion before the second summer shandy kicks in - or auto correct makes you think it has


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very true Monte. Didn't affect the price I paid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Dang… I miss all the excitement…
> >all the good spam.
> >all 74 s good rants.
> >all the good whiner threads.
> 
> I guess I ll just watch the grass grow while I eat my popcorn :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Been a while since I've gone on a good rant. I suppose that's good.

Good morning folks!

Have wi-fi for a bit in the mornings in the lobby. We're staying at a hostel but its much nicer than it sounds. Own room and facilities but a neat communal kitchen and rooftop etc.

Yesterday they had DIY pancakes with real maple syrup for Canada Day. I had fun teaching two Spaniards, a guy from LA and a German how to make pancakes.

Off to start the day. Toodles

The kids were disappointed that the low-flow toilets don't swirl at all but we did manage to ooh and ahhh over the sink draining.

Stumpy is making me hungry for poutine.

I dont pay much attention to hockey unless my offspring is on the ice or it's the gold medal Olympic game or the Stanley Cup finals. Going to see an Aussie rules football game today.

Election Day here. Voting is mandatory. Not sure what to think of that. I just know that Brexit is not good for the stock market in Canada which is not good for our retirement stash…. If Trump gets in then that will also be bad for us Northern folk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Sandra?


----------



## Festus56

Top of the morning to you Sandra down under


----------



## bandit571

ummmmm….
Found a "new" tripod for my camera at a yard sale today….$1. Might get some better pictures..now?

Beka: box it up, and send it down to DAVE…...


----------



## gfadvm

Cricket, You closed that thread just at the right time: everyone had their say, some showed their a$$es, and now it's time to move on. Maybe some of these whiners need to learn what REAL problems are.

Sandra, Stay away from the snakes, spiders, and scorpions. And enjoy the rest.

James and Tra may bring the walnut tomorrow. It is supposed to be 100 degrees and REALLY humid from tomorrow through my surgery so I may not get much sawed (but I need to stay busy or my mind goes where it shouldn't).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cut away, but stay healthy enough for surgery. Im sure you will cut some grass and weedie in there too, maybe more than once.


----------



## diverlloyd

beka looks like a easy weld for someone who knows how to treat cast iron. tig welding would be my go to for that but a small part like that mig or stick would also work.

Monte your a mad man walmart at the first of the month and a holiday weekend. I havent shopped there in 15 years and wont but if thats what is around you then good luck buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

About 300 chair parts cut,stacked and ready for assembly. I am really not in the mood for chairs right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let's play a game called what kind of tree is this that someone has cut a limb off and landed on powerlines. I have a guess, but I'll let you all play first.


----------



## mojapitt

There's an obvious dumb answer that I am missing Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not exactly, but I see my picture isn't worth much.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Ugly bark, Hackberry?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy hang on , , keeping you in my prayers , but then i know you well enought to know its not any quit in you,

this journey into the turning world is very steep and looked at a lot of beginers set , thinking of this one https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCSIXW.html well when they get in stock


----------



## bandit571

The Japanese mortise chisel I "won" the other morning….it is being shipped from Torii Station, Okinawa, Japan. Might take a while to get here…..shipped from an APO.


----------



## CFrye

Well said, Andy! 
Any idea what time the walnut will be there/what time I need to be there? 
Great looking port, Bill. Where's the fire truck gonna park? Don't have a clue on the tree. 
We just came from Walmart. Not the best planned timing, AJ. We got out alive. 
Jim got his driver's license renewed today. All he had to do was go in to the tag office and have his mug shot taken. Old fart didn't even have to pay, he's sooooo old.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, Not sure when it is coming and I may not saw any tomorrow. I guess I'm turning into a sissy but sawing, stacking, stickering in 100 degree/90 % humidity isn't as fun as it is in the more temperate times of the year. I can get it sawed, then too hot/tired to stack and sticker.

Bill, Carport looks nice! Park outside and dry slabs in there!


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, Carport looks nice! Park outside and dry slabs in there!
> 
> - gfadvm


Now that my friends is a real woodworker.


----------



## Gene01

I'm older than Jim and I had to pay. No fair!

Got no idea, Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, pictures were not very helpful. I believe it was either eucalyptus or a big crepe myrtle. In my searching I learned eucalyptus is in the myrtle family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, Carport looks nice! Park outside and dry slabs in there!
> 
> - gfadvm
> 
> Now that my friends is a real woodworker.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There will be room for both.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's on,y supposed to be 69° here tomorrow. It may rain 4-6" of rain, but we can put a sawmill under the carport and saw in relative comfort.


----------



## mojapitt

No eucalyptus here. I would never have guessed.


----------



## mojapitt

I really wish we could get some rain here


----------



## CFrye

OK, Andy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done, now can relax at home.

Nice carport Bill, will be handy for several things.

We have been in MT for 2 months and still have 3 weeks until our appointment to change from a WY drivers license. Not a easy thing to change here I guess.


----------



## bandit571

After 146 wrecks with 16 fatals…..the Highway Patrol will FINALLY start watch a stretch of St Rt 117…..

Those totals are over the past year, alone. Drivers on that stretch seem to think they are on I-75, and drive like it. Few if any good passing zones, either. You might see 4-6 cars going along like the are drafting at NASCAR…..two lane highway, lots of curves, and hills. All at 70-75 mph…....in a 55 mph zone.


----------



## Gene01

Darwin was right. Sounds like Natural Selection at work.


> After 146 wrecks with 16 fatals…..the Highway Patrol will FINALLY start watch a stretch of St Rt 117…..
> 
> Those totals are over the past year, alone. Drivers on that stretch seem to think they are on I-75, and drive like it. Few if any good passing zones, either. You might see 4-6 cars going along like the are drafting at NASCAR…..two lane highway, lots of curves, and hills. All at 70-75 mph…....in a 55 mph zone.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## mojapitt

I drive a NASCAR stretch every day. Everyone is in their own little world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody last night thought a stretch of a windy, hilly backroad was a nascar track….it wasn't. The car hit a culvert and flipped many times and hit a few trees. When I got there the passenger door was open with a little blood on it where he got out and left. We found his phone in the ditch and picked it up. A while later it rang and it was dispatch calling him back. It seems he got out, called 911 to tell them where the car was, threw his phone in the ditch and then left. Talk about Darwin.


----------



## mojapitt

Why leave your phone? That tells the cops and lots about what you are doing. That's really stupid.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you're expecting logic from an impaired mind (be it from injury or alcohol or drugs)?


> ... we can put a sawmill under the carport and saw in relative comfort.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Great plan, Bill! 
When do you get the sawmill?


----------



## Gene01

Only a drunk could walk (stagger?) away from a crash like that. He probably left to avoid a breathalyzer.
Did you know that WY, of all places, has the highest rate of traffic fatalities? 
In raw numbers, TX and CA lead the pack with nearly 3000 per year.
Source: http://vehicle-fatalities.findthedata.com/


----------



## gfadvm

James just called and is on the way with the load of walnut. Not sure when I'll get to start sawing with the heat, surgery,etc but I'll have something to keep me busy when I can handle it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, wish I was there. I even looking at a fresh load of logs.

My mother's 87th birthday today. No woodworking after work today or tomorrow. But mom is worth it.


----------



## Gene01

Were it not for my screw ups, I'd have no fun in the shop.
After meticulously preparing some rails for the ottoman, I set the pocket hole drill too deep and drilled completely through the ends…. ON ALL FOUR! 
Today, I'll be having fun.


----------



## Gene01

Well, that was easy. Some oak dowel and a little glue and I'm back in business. 
Fun's over….till the next screw up.


----------



## rhybeka

@DL Whitt (the furniture restorer I intern for) can weld  he's in the process of teaching me but I haven't even had a true lesson yet tho.

been out cleaning the shop this morning and rearranging it so I can get to the grizzly quasi lathe and actually see my big bench. pondering getting the parts cut for my hand tool/plane til, issue being I don't need another project started, but I need storage for my hand planes. /sigh/ I found the other handplane parts/blades I was missing while cleaning and I just don't have room anywhere! Guess it's the chicken or the egg conversation, eh?

@Eddie what about the HF set to start with? I've got it but have yet to get to break it out. It's gotten solid reviews all over in the www.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuuuummmmm…..


----------



## Festus56

> I drive a NASCAR stretch every day. Everyone is in their own little world.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I know that road well Monte, I have always said thats where road rage was invented. Then Hiway 59 in WY took it to another level.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Monte's Mom!
Way too familiar with the "I just had it!"-syndrome, Beka


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its getting there , got tired of working on rockers and ,been working on this lathe stand , cabinet , got the idea while at williams place, havent turned a thing yet ,but i do know how to turn it on and off so im good there all ways good to know the stop is at ,

Beka i did look at them , and may go that route but going to see william and get a lesson r 2 and maybe bum a meal  , im in the same boat ,


----------



## MadJester

Hey everyone! Only hit one sale today…this was one of my finds…it has "Stanley" on it but I have no idea what it is for…I figured Bandit or Don might know…or anyone actually that could help out would be awesome…hand plane part???


----------



## rhybeka

Looks scraperish to me,Sue it the guys will know better 

I bit another bullet and cut the 1/2 in ply for the hand plane box. Debating on how to join it. I was going to dovetail but now I need speed. Biscuits mebbe?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Hey everyone! Only hit one sale today…this was one of my finds…it has "Stanley" on it but I have no idea what it is for…I figured Bandit or Don might know…or anyone actually that could help out would be awesome…hand plane part???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


Sue

I think that is what someone told me I needed for a plane I had so it would make it work right by how he described it. If you sell it let me know. Also I do not know how it works or how to attach it.


----------



## bandit571

Other than it looks a bit bent on the flat end…...haven't a clue…...may be a part ( or two) of another tool?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps,

Nephew Caleb (Army MP) back home from Ft. Riley for the two weeks. He's done quite a bit of growing up in his first 2 years. He's getting tired of boring armory duty and guard duty in body armor in the HOT Kansas sun and is itching to deploy.

Awesome weather today… fresh, dry air and breezes.


----------



## MadJester

> Other than it looks a bit bent on the flat end…...haven t a clue…...may be a part ( or two) of another tool?
> 
> - bandit571


It's intentionally bent….


----------



## CFrye

It's a handle for a doohickey.


----------



## MadJester

> It s a handle for a doohickey.
> 
> - CFrye


I agree….


----------



## bandit571

Might be a guage for wood shingles/clapboards?

Or…to remove them…


----------



## gfadvm

James brought the trailer load of walnut this morning. Lots of forks,hollow logs, and split logs. I think someone has culled these and these are the "rejects". But should yield some interesting figure if/when I get around to cutting them. I got soaked/worn out just showing/selling 4 slabs today.


----------



## bandit571

Had to make a run out to get a couple Hot Fudge Sundaes….

Anyone seen my motivation? Seemed to have lost it along the way….

Drifting along, trying to find an idea for the next project….


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's a Stanley #89. It was used to set even spacing while hanging wood clapboard siding on houses. I've seen a lot of these over the years. Never owned on though.



> Hey everyone! Only hit one sale today…this was one of my finds…it has "Stanley" on it but I have no idea what it is for…I figured Bandit or Don might know…or anyone actually that could help out would be awesome…hand plane part???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MadJester


----------



## CFrye

Lathe cabinet is looking good, Eddie!
Cool, Stumpy!
Here's my get for the day:
A pre-1900 Keen Kutter wooden body plane with an Ohio Tool Company(post merger with Auburn Tools, 1896) iron. 



























See the tote? I now have a wooden bodied plane *with* a tote AND the horn is intact! How about them apples?


----------



## mojapitt

Honeymoon is over. She was listening to Russian Hip hop when I got home.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, was it one of her kids?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Do you mind telling what you paid for that Keen Kutter, Candy?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Stumpy! I've been pouring over catalogs online and driving myself nuts trying to figure it out! 

Candy…great find!!

Monte…there's nothing to do but buy some ear plugs….


----------



## MadJester

> Might be a guage for wood shingles/clapboards?
> 
> Or…to remove them…
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks Bandit!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*New episode of Mustache Mike's Corner*- Scroll sawing hard exotic woods, turquoise epoxy inlay and some other stuff. Enjoy-


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sue- Glad I could help. Sorry it wasn't anything rare  But it's probably got a lot of history in it. Just think of all the Victorian era homes it was used to build!


----------



## CFrye

Probably more than I should've, Stumpy, $25.00. My other option was a Scotia(?) woodie with flowers painted on the sides 8-0


----------



## mojapitt

Question about bats. I have had them in the shop and wood storage area where I plane lumber since I came up here. I have been working with a lot of Red Cedar the last few nights on a dresser I am building. Found 4 dead bats this afternoon. Is the red Cedar dust what killed them? If I don't wear a mask it nearly kills me.


----------



## CFrye

Cedar dust did a number on me once. Off work for 3 weeks! Ugh. Mudflap calls me an old bat…


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think it was a result of me eating too much Russian cooking or they would've died last summer.


----------



## CFrye

Maybe it's the hip hop!


----------



## bandit571

Got motivated just enough to clean this $1 saw up..









According to the medallion, this is from about 1874….Handle is like new, not a mark on it. Blade was even stamped as a Disston & Sons. Was made just after they quit using split nuts..









None of my screwdrivers would fit the slots, too narrow. Had to use a beater chisel. 









Teeth are intact, this is a Keyhole saw, not a drywall saw. I might, sometime, sharpen the teeth.
Need to clean up that big Butcher's saw sometime….Two saws that day= $2


----------



## gfadvm

The first thing I think of when I see a sick/dead bat is RABIES! Most state veterinary diagnostic labs will test them for free. And the Ok. Highway Patrol used to pick up and deliver them to the lab for testing. I know there is also a bat disease that is killing a lot of our bats but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice plane Candy,

Sue good that Stumpy and Bandit knew what that was. I had no clue.

Is Russian different hip hop Monte?

Got the bike out for a ride today. Had to go west to one of our favorite burger places. About 93 deg, a few rain showers in the area but we couldn't catch them. Plenty hot ride.


----------



## CFrye

Nice saw, Bandit!
Kinda scary, Andy.
Thanks, Mark!


----------



## gfadvm

"White Nose Disease" is the disease that's killing off the bats but it has not been reported in SD as yet.

FYI People have contracted rabies from bats without being bitten. I think they were spelunkers (cave explorers).

That's all I've got. Night.


----------



## mojapitt

Made another run at the chair tonight. Happier with the results. Changed back legs.










Cut new seat and roughly assembled



















Had to try this also



















Opinions please


----------



## bandit571

Needs a crest rail….looks great to me. How are you attaching the rockers?


----------



## mojapitt

Top piece will be added. Arms suck and will be changed. Rockers would be doweled.


----------



## CFrye

Agree, Crest rail or taller slats in the back, Monte. Need the height to rest your head against. You're gonna carve the seat, right?


----------



## mojapitt

Seat will be carved


----------



## mojapitt

I wasn't going to do a bunch of that till I saw how it looked.


----------



## Festus56

Agree with your changes but it is looking good. Hope you have patterns because you may be making dozens of these now


----------



## mojapitt

Wooden patterns. I still never get around to writing dimensions down or even drawings.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte the others covered what I was going to say  carved seat/crest rail 

in other news my impatience/frustration caught up with me again. now that I've had time to cool off and think on it, it's lesson learning of course… I'm still trying too hard and switching methods too much which is compounding my error rate. (without too many boring details). anywhoo.

Found out that of course kreg doesn't make 3/4 in screws any more, and since 1/2' ply isn't really 1/2' ply rabbets and pin nails are what is recommended for put together - at least from the quick search I did last night while standing in the kreg aisle at Lowes. Rabbets I think I can tackle on my TS without too much error. That or I break out the shoulder plane and do them that way?


----------



## bandit571

Doing them in plywood is a bit rough on a plane's blade….BTDT

Dado blade in the TS works better.

Or…cut each at a 45 bevel, glue and nailed from both directions.


----------



## diverlloyd

Baka you can use different size kregg screws you just have to adjust the depth stop on the drill bit. And the screws may not be all the way down in the hole. I did that when I put together my entertainment center, I didn't want to plug all the holes so I used the next size up screws and adjusted the depth stop down a bit until the screws are in the hole but are just a bit under being even with the work piece. That also have me more meat on the wood to screw into. But it took four or five tries on some scrap to get right. I can take a picture of the underside of on e of the shelves if you need me to.


----------



## firefighterontheside

gonna be a great chair Monte.

Good morning. Beginning third day at the station.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's hopefully is quiet for you. What can go wrong on a holiday weekend when alcohol and explosives are involved?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Chairs are a tough build but your's looks very professional.

Inch of rain overnight makes it so muggy that it's hard to breathe outside. May be a long time before I get to saw any of the walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chair is really shaping up Monte, some of your best work yet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Limped back to the dock yesterday after about 30 minutes of water time and loaded the large barge back on the trailer with fuel pump issues. spent the evening burning limbs and brush at the cabin. Raining for the next 2 days now, gonna hafta find some inside work…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nothing here today, just another warm day in the shop.

Have pretty good fireworks in the area neighborhood every night. Last night they had competition from a t-storm up north. Quite a light show


----------



## rhybeka

> Doing them in plywood is a bit rough on a plane s blade….BTDT
> 
> Dado blade in the TS works better.
> 
> Or…cut each at a 45 bevel, glue and nailed from both directions.
> 
> - bandit571





> Baka you can use different size kregg screws you just have to adjust the depth stop on the drill bit. And the screws may not be all the way down in the hole. I did that when I put together my entertainment center, I didn t want to plug all the holes so I used the next size up screws and adjusted the depth stop down a bit until the screws are in the hole but are just a bit under being even with the work piece. That also have me more meat on the wood to screw into. But it took four or five tries on some scrap to get right. I can take a picture of the underside of on e of the shelves if you need me to.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks guys! 
@bandit only have a wobble dado blade and none too keen on screwing something up badly enough I have to figure a plan C 

@DL I picked up some 1" screws and was going to try it on some scrap and then either that, the rabbets or bandits 45 suggestion. That or I'm going to have to raid and piece together some of my scraps to replace these pieces!


----------



## DonBroussard

Spent Friday afternoon and all day yesterday helping my son do some landscaping in his shadeless front yard. We installed about 250' of steel edging, placed gravel, moved 13 cu yds of bedding material via wheel barrow and garden rakes and off loaded 60 bags of 2 cu ft mulch, but no planting yet. We also commented late in the day how neither one of us took a bathroom break all day, and that reminded me of Andy's, BillM's and Bill's dad's work a couple of weeks ago. Talk about sweat equity!

Sue-I had no idea what that part or device you posted was, so I'm glad Stumpy iD'd it.

Monte-So, is that a chair or a rocker? It looks good either way. Bats are welcomed where I live because they eat mosquitoes.

Bandit-That Disston keyhole saw looks like it was rarely used. Nice cleanup.

Andy-I wish I could spare a weekend to help you out with the log sawing operations. I'm not nearly as heat-tolerant as I used to be either.


----------



## mojapitt

My goal was to come up with a basic Rocking chair. I have had requests for them, including the store in Denver. I don't know if they will honestly sell, but it's worth a try. The Maloof rocker is still coming, but I needed some learning to get there.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Use your #78 then. Depth set just enough the skin off a layer at a time, while missing the layer of glue, (will show up as a black surface) reset a bit to cut under the glue and into wood.

Depth stop set to the thickness of the joining piece. Same with the fence to set width. Also, use the nicker for this job. With plywood, every other layer will be cross grain.

After all are cut, then you can re-sharpen the iron on the #78. It will need it…( mine did)


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I am ready for winter.


----------



## mojapitt

> Okay, I am ready for winter.
> 
> - Cricket


BITE YOUR TONGUE!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Okay, I am ready for winter.
> 
> - Cricket


Me too. I hate rain and heat.


----------



## mojapitt

> Okay, I am ready for winter.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> Me too. I hate rain and heat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Snow lover. Ugh


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark me down a ready for winter also. My forecast is mid to high 90s plus rain everyday for the next week. Nothing better then high temps with the humidity.


----------



## GaryC

They're youngins, Monte….


----------



## GaryC

Needs a little trimming










Gettin' there


----------



## CFrye

Can we compromise and wish for Fall?


----------



## mojapitt

Spring is good.


----------



## rhybeka

I've got the case kreg jig'd together and took a break for some food, and got sucked into an Elvis movie. Going back momentarily or trying. Ice cream might be on the agenda.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> @Monte the others covered what I was going to say  carved seat/crest rail
> 
> in other news my impatience/frustration caught up with me again. now that I ve had time to cool off and think on it, it s lesson learning of course… I m still trying too hard and switching methods too much which is compounding my error rate. (without too many boring details). anywhoo.
> 
> Found out that of course kreg doesn t make 3/4 in screws any more, and since 1/2 ply isn t really 1/2 ply rabbets and pin nails are what is recommended for put together - at least from the quick search I did last night while standing in the kreg aisle at Lowes. Rabbets I think I can tackle on my TS without too much error. That or I break out the shoulder plane and do them that way?
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

Can you use a router to do it? Any plane which has a ton of glue is just way to much for a plane.

I do have a Craftsman Dado blade if you wish to use it just send me a PM with the mailing info.


----------



## ArlinEastman

To me the fall and winter is the very best time. If it was 75 degrees and rained once a week it would be perfect


----------



## Gene01

Our summers are pretty moderate. Winters can get a bit nippy. If I were in charge, I'd eliminate Jan. and Feb.
If it gets too cold, well our sons live in Tucson.


----------



## Festus56

Does not matter which season it is as long as I can be comfortable


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin thank you kind sir for the offer, but I believe I have it handled. The case is sitting on the workbench, kreg screwed and 3/4" bradded, wood putty drying in all of the holes. 

Original plan was for a door where I could hang saws but I'm ruminating on that one.

Working on the leg vice on my bench and figured out I have a 1/2 in hole in the wrong place which will require a dowel to fill. I seriously thing I have some around but I have no clue where I would've put that.


----------



## bandit571

tater chips, and Sam Adams Boston Lagers…...cold and rainy outside…..MIGHT have "Lillte Ceasers Pizzas" for supper…

Must be a slow boat from Okinawa…..not much progress getting that 12mm mortise chisel over here….

Lost that motivation thingy…again….maybe I'll be a "stand-in" for Randy?


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie or cake now no choice is needed


----------



## gfadvm

Thunderstorm here and Betty Lou is wedged under the end table.

Spent most of the day trimming/culling the walnut and I'm just getting started. I'm afraid over half the load will be firewood: small, crooked, hollow, etc. Oh well, it kept me busy and wore me out which was the goal. The harder I work the less I dwell on the cancer,surgery,etc.

Loyd, That looks like it is probably illegal.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

It's sideways- hiking in the Blue Mountains


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would have thought the picture would be upside down, not sideways. Either way, pretty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, is there any of that you can sell as turning wood?


----------



## mojapitt

Wood turners will go stupid for some of that.


----------



## mojapitt

Barbecue chicken and pork, baked beans and many salads. Blueberry salad, pineapple upside down cake, blackberry pie and ice cream. Mom's birthday party was hell to get through.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds rough Monte. Blackberry pie sounds good.
I've got a chocolate shake on the way to the firehouse.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy that cake/pie maybe the next thing congress outlaws


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that was a huge shake. I'm pretty full.


----------



## bandit571

Playing around with the Stanley #45 tonight ( yep, got bored..)









Set up for a 3/16" tongue..









Then, switched over to cut a groove, or two…









3/16" plow cutter…sliding skate was removed. Just the main stock, and the fence was needed









Place the plane aside, grab the first piece, and make a corner joint..









I am beginning to like this plane….


----------



## bandit571

having a cold, Coney Island Brewing Co, Hard Root Beer. Tasty….


----------



## gfadvm

Bill/Monte, I really don't have turner contacts and no idea how to market. And clueless as to dimensions that turners want. I do have an overabundance of firewood though.


----------



## Gene01

Hey guys, I found a huge stash of Manzanita Burls for sale. They're not cheap but there's some good looking pieces.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue- Glad I could help. Sorry it wasn t anything rare  But it s probably got a lot of history in it. Just think of all the Victorian era homes it was used to build!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Oh, I never figured it was rare…just odd that it had the Stanley name on it with no number..once you (and Bandit) gave me the info, it was easy as pie to research….I love it anyway….when my building got damaged, the portion under my store windows needed to be replaced…I told my contractor that I wanted clapboard and he though I was nuts…LOL…but…my building is from some time in the 1890's or so, so it fit…and it looks great….



> Question about bats. I have had them in the shop and wood storage area where I plane lumber since I came up here. I have been working with a lot of Red Cedar the last few nights on a dresser I am building. Found 4 dead bats this afternoon. Is the red Cedar dust what killed them? If I don t wear a mask it nearly kills me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm allergic to cedar…makes me break out in little red spots….never had any other reaction…and no itching, but I've stayed away from it ever since I first discovered the problem….just in case…Also…chair looks great! 

Nice little keyhole saw Bandit!



> Okay, I am ready for winter.
> 
> - Cricket


You and me both….Ugh…I hate the heat….

Andy…I'd pay for a small bent piece of that walnut!! I think most pen turners want 3/4" blocks by about…I dunno….six or eight inches long? It would be boring, but easy to set up some type of jig to make them up…stuff as many as you can in a flat rate box to ship them out…..loads of people on eBay do that….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

awesome view 74 , watch out for the kangaroos


----------



## mojapitt

Getting the first real rain in 25 days. Very nice.


----------



## Festus56

> Getting the first real rain in 25 days. Very nice.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe help with the fire over there. We had a good shower earlier, first here in a couple weeks


----------



## Doe

Happy fourth of July!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy 4th of July. Be safe everyone.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Looking forward to fireworks tonight but they may get rained out. I figure either way it's good. Trying to get enough work accomplished that I can get to the shop but I'm not sure that'll happen. I'm only at work three two days this week and have to have something delivered by Friday. Jules nephew is coming to visit and wants to play video games. /sigh/


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm..one too many brewskis last night….

Someone was having a fireworks show last night. Wind was just right to bring every BOOM to our place, right through the "Big Finish!!"

Daughter is having a cookout later…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Independence Day, Nubbers! Here's to everyone avoiding a "Here, hold my beer" moment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy 4th all. I'm happy to be home. Probably just hang out at home.
Don, I read that as hope you HAVE a hold my beer moment. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## gfadvm

Between the fireworks and another big storm last night, Betty Lou was a basket case.

Hope y'all have a Happy and Safe fourth.


----------



## Gene01

Another beautiful morning. 58 headed to 88.
No fireworks out this way. Might be able to see a few that the townies will set off. But that's 16 miles away. 
Will be grilling pork steak that's been marinating in Teryaki sauce. 
Son and family took us out for a belated anniversary dinner, last night. Had linguini pescadi. Mussels, shrimp, calimari, and scallops on a bed of linguini with a tangy red sauce. Tiramisu for dessert. Man, that was good.
Grands are here for four more days while dad and mom head back to Tucson. We'll take them fishing, go to a movie…BFG, I think. Then lots of Polaris fun, too. They're big enough to drive, now…supervised, of course.
Shop time will be limited.


----------



## CFrye

Happy 4th, y'all! Be safe and don't visit me at work tonight…please.


----------



## mojapitt

Rocker blocks figured out and on. This took a lot more brain power than expected.










My wife has informed me that she is giving the rocker to my cousin who has been exceptionally good to her since she arrived. I agree, but now the pressure is on to finish it.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Treason Day Peeps. Is it Tea Time yet?

Over ate at a cookout yesterday, then went for a 12 mile bike ride for penance (finally made it to the next town over without turning back), then my oldest dragged me down to Portsmouth for the fireworks (and the crowd). Turned out to be an awesome show. Boy did I sleep well.

Mrs. Mainiac is working today, but I'm off. May drag my nephew out to the range to exercise our uniquely American freedoms. Maybe I can guilt him into helping me retrieve my logs afterwords.

Quote for the day: 
Knowledge is knowing that a tomato is a fruit, and Wisdom is knowing that you don't put one in a fruit salad. :^)

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

USA's "Brexit" was on July 4. 1776…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

We stopped at the Goodwill yesterday and found a bunch of wood porn magazines. I bought 8 ranging from articles on sawmills to morris chairs and ottomans to french doors to air scrubbers to wooden cowboy hats to… Ok, I need a nap…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy 4th of July to everyone, enjoy the day.

Everyday I find someone like that Marty.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, rockers are lookin good, still love that kill beetle pine look! Rough night with all the hillbillies on 1/10 acre lots firing off weapons grade fireworks (illegally) around a bunch of dry grass and trees, worked great at keeping the kids from being able to fall asleep. Fortunately no big fires were reported. You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy 4th

Monte are you going to sculpt the legs to the rocker


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Happy Independence Day, Nubbers! Here s to everyone avoiding a "Here, hold my beer" moment.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

Every Year and all through the year I think of the Men and Woman who gave their lives to start this country of ours. They went through a lot of hardship with the English hanging anyone who they thought they were traiters including women and killing kids to.


----------



## mojapitt

My first time you sit in a rocker are you nervous if it will hold? I was. Worked though.

I would post pictures, but they won't load.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy Independence Day

getting there , am ready to turn anything , but got to wait on the chisles , didnt have any hinges made some from scrap and a latch ,not real pretty but works


----------



## GaryC

40% chance of rain today. We got the 60% Mowing finally done. 
Eddie… when you going back to Williams?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ate a peach off my peach tree. It wasn't bad. It's the first I've eaten in like 10 years of having e tree. It's covered in little peaches. Gonna give them a day or two more on the tree and then pick them all. I see cobbler in my future.


----------



## mojapitt

I had everyone at the barbecue sit in the chair and tell me what they thought. In general, it needs to be shorter and leaned back more.


----------



## diverlloyd

It turned out very nice monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

good looking rocker Monte

Gary after the 20 th i plan on going there , get a few lessons and visit a while ,
bad storm just blew thur here , high winds couple inces of rain


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, That rocker is sweet!

Carol did a low country boil on the grill tonight. I hurt myself but there are no leftovers!


----------



## JL7

Hey all…...Happy Independence day!

Monte, cool rocker…...maybe drop the back legs a bit on the next one? Looks a bit high centered.

Eddie - the lathe stand is cool…..William is a great teacher - enjoy the new toy…..

Andy - as the others have said, you will beat this thing…....you got the right attitude….....

I'm a little behind on posts, lot's going on here…....just posted my latest shop therapy project….....


----------



## bandit571

I think mine actually leans back a bit too far..









I did pick up two orders for this rocker…..except the seat will need to be a bit wider…to fit of course…

Rocker looking good, Monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit , rockers is what just about all my order are here of late , the folding up ones , and they were the large ones, i think once they get out , they will send other your way , its a good show of admiration for your work and Quality of your rockers , i have grow tied of mine and stopped taking all the order s as it was getting ot be no fun building ,

Jeff he is a good teacher and doesn't mind showing and sharing his knowledge ,as most on here are but hes close and may have some tomatoes by now


----------



## Gene01

Whaddaya think, Monte, angle the back a bit more or cut some off the back legs? Say, X off the front and X+ 3/4"off the back ones?
Whatever, it's a very nice rocking chair.


----------



## mojapitt

This chair goes as is. Next version will drop the front legs 1-1/2" and the back legs 2-1/2". This one will go to cousin this week.

DL, I did vaguely carve legs to rockers


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope everyone had a safe and enjoyable 4th. Just got home after watching the largest fireworks display in MT. It was a great show.

Looks good Monte, it maybe will work great for someone like me with long legs the way it is. I like it.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Off and running or soon will be no matter how comfy the dog and bed are! Very fill schedule the next few!


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning and happy 5th of july!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Thanks Mike.
Gonna try taking the boys back to the creek this morning. May be too high though.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to the grind.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm


----------



## Cricket

Just poured a fresh cup of coffee.

Life is good…


----------



## Gene01

This is going to be a computer clean up day. Got a bunch of stuff to move and several pdf files to print. Lots of heavy duty pointing and clicking. Hope my back holds out.

Weather forecast for the coming week is pretty boring. Sunny and around 90 every day.

Gramma and the two grands are planning a safari into the back country today. The grands are real rock hounds. They'll probably end up at our secret stash of petrified wood. Literally tons of the stuff laying around. They'll likely come back with the bed of the Polaris full. As if we needed more rocks.


----------



## gfadvm

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/5666966137.html

Saw this on Tulsa CL this morning. Bill/Marty ????


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for you woodworkers (I hope Stumpy and Charles Neil are reading this), most of the wood fillers dry traditional colors. I use mostly non-traditional woods. What is the best way to mix your own filler?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Andy, I've looked at those Woodland Mills setups before, they seem like a good deal, I just can't help but wonder how quickly someone might out grow it. The price seems right on that one as it looks to be in great shape and includes a few hundred in extras you wouldn't get if buying new. It's probably a good thing that it's listed too far away from me right now!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Oooo Andy, that looks new!
Great projects y'all!
Day, Day.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Back to reality (the salt mine) for another week.

Have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I use the fine sawdust from the wood I'm using, mix with a bit of Elmer's. To filla crack…first the Elmer's then a pile of sawdust ( bandsaw ) pushed into the glue, then sanded smooth.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, that's basically what I am doing. Just hoping for a better way. I usually use sawdust packed in, then CA glue poured over it.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Timbermate offers a nice selection of fillers that can be mixed. And it takes stain very well, as long as you get close to the final color. As you know, CA or wood glue and saw dust won't take stain. 
Minwax and several others make touch up pens and they can be blended, too…if you're fast.
I'll bet Charles has some better ideas, though.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have done all of the above, the glue and sawdust works well, I agree Timbermate has some good colors, the iossue with any filler is "color" so lots of mixing and so forth to find the right combo, is needed.

I also am a fan of touch up markers, where I can go over the filler, after the first coat of finish and blend it in, checks out http://touchupsolutions.com/


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have done all of the above, the glue and sawdust works well, I agree Timbermate has some good colors, the iossue with any filler is "color" so lots of mixing and so forth to find the right combo, is needed.

I also am a fan of touch up markers, where I can go over the filler, after the first coat of finish and blend it in, checks out http://touchupsolutions.com/

oops dual post


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day here, maybe mid 80's today.

Monte I have been using Timbermate after hearing Andy telling about it. I have 10 different colors and they can be mixed to make more. It works great for me


----------



## bandit571

Well, stumbled down to the shop for a little bit of Practizing with the 45 plane. Took a picture of the "new" Mitresaw









Looking a bit lonely back there…
Ok set the plane up to cut dados 









Both spurs are now sharp, and work just fine (finally) depth stops set, 1/2" wide cutter in place. Drew the plane backwards a few times, to let the spurs do their job, then started to cut a dado, like I would use at the back of a drawer..









Yes, normally I clip the corners at the back of a drawer's sides. Helps when the drawer gets set into a case..









Took about as long to set up the plane, as it did to cut the dado…..noise level was way lower then using the router table….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I put the Elmer's in first, then add the sawdust on top. I run a sander over the mess to mix them together, and still leave an all wood top layer. Plus, it helps keep my bandsaw cleaned off…...


----------



## mojapitt

Next question, why doesn't headaches caused by stupid people at work qualify for workman's compensation? Sorry Candy, but some days nurses are a bit hard to deal with.


----------



## j1212t

> Next question, why doesn t headaches caused by stupid people at work qualify for workman s compensation? Sorry Candy, but some days nurses are a bit hard to deal with.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, probably because stupidity is so far and wide spread, could bankrupt the whole system in a hurry

Any time this happens just rememember the following: 
Think of an average person and how dumb they can be, now, take a deep breath and realise, that 50% of people lumbering around are dumber than that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jake! How's it going sir?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Lets don't talk about Hospitals and Doctors, got to go in tomorrow , not looking forward to it .


----------



## mojapitt

99% of the people in hospitals (including nurses) are awesome. Specialty departments like ICU, ED, Oncology and Endo tend to weed out the 1% quickly.


----------



## j1212t

> Jake! How s it going sir?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well thank you kind sir, I'm making do. Spring was rough for us, but summer has been grand so far. 

My daughter gives me endless joy and I want to spend time with her, so shop time is at a premium, but I'll have plenty of time to spend more time in the shop when my daughter is in college, so currently she takes priority.

Good news is, work load is a bit lower so I have time to check in on all y'all and live my woodworking adventures vicariously through you.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I use regular white or clear kids school glue mixed with saw dust. I have heard of people using sanding dust but I like using the table saw dust.


----------



## bandit571

Have one GrandBRAT in the house today, whose mission in life is to empty my fridge of anything, and everything there is to eat…..to the point I may add a padlock to the doors. ( then he would just pick the lock…)

Have a road near here, known for sharper curves…...someone though they could run their two wheeled crotch-rocket along it at 90 mph…...till he found some loose gravel on one of the curves…..Just can't fix stoopid, they have to find out for themselves…

Once worked at a place…...seemed they next shift went out of their way to be A-holes to our shift, to the point I was missing work from Maigraines…....gave me two week notice, and went to work elsewhwere the following monday….see ya! That shift's habits were lead by their foreman, BTW. Got so bad, most of the midnight shift…quit. Front office came out…..and fired a bunch of the day shift's crew. Including the foreman. I guess the place is a bit better now, I just ain't going back…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Geez Bandit, that sounds just like a mill I used to work at only they were trying to push out the skilled labor for a bunch of unskilled folks from AA through some government program so they could pay them less than $20/hr instead of what the skilled labor was being paid that actually knew how to do the job right and safely. First shift would always take the easier production runs but with all the politics and people thinking they were more important than they actually were, night shift always had better production. This was due in no small part to the fact the front office staff was mostly absent and therefore couldn't get in the way of getting things done.


----------



## bandit571

Jake: If it weren't for all the hassles to ship a plane to your location…...Ihave a couple block planes I am selling on Fleabay, I also have a spare #4 Stanley smoother sitting around…..

However, there IS a fellow on here that lives over in England….calls himself Brit. You might check with him to see what he can come up with…


----------



## bandit571

Smoked Sausage, Rice w/cheese. Lousiana HOT Sauce…....washed down with a cold Sam Adams Boston Lager…..

Debating on going to the ER tonight…....eye isn't any better…..might get cleaned up, and wander over there…..we'll see. Kind of hard to do things with one eye….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Chicks dig eye patches, besides, the body's ability to heal itself is far better than any medical attention. More often than not when something's been wrong with me, I'll go in, they'll check me out; "Take two of these and call me in the morning, here's your bill." Usually works out to be around $5,000.00 per hour when it's all said and done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pizza and beer consumed. Now what?
I've got a request for builtins. Guess I gotta find shop time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I planted this peach tree ten years ago. This is the first time I've picked any peaches. They're not big, but the one I ate yesterday was good.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill do you have one tree or two? Fruit trees need a mate or two. We always planted at least two trees so they would bear more fruit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have two. The other has two peaches on it and they're very small.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> https://tulsa.craigslist.org/tls/5666966137.html
> 
> Saw this on Tulsa CL this morning. Bill/Marty ????
> 
> - gfadvm


I've looked closely at the HM126, I'd like to have one. He's asking $2800 for a mill that cost $2899. Plus he has a $375 extension and 2, buck thirty-nine cant hooks…..


----------



## gfadvm

Met with the surgeon today. Surgery is scheduled for Friday morning. Have to have another anesthesia consult first (what a waste of time). I have logs to saw, grass to mow, and weedeating to do!

Bill, Ranch where I grew up was next to an 80 acre peach orchard. I still love peaches but fresh peach ice cream is the best. Can't do that any more and really miss it.

Justin, Brock, and my brother are coming to saw in the morning. I'll try to get some pics.

I need input: how thick to saw the 18" x 8' walnut logs ???? I have quite a bit of 4/4 already.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could be there Andy. I guess I would say 6/4. I'm going to get 50 concrete blocks tomorrow for weighing down lumber, $.50 each. Maybe get some stacked.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, Ranch where I grew up was next to an 80 acre peach orchard. I still love peaches but fresh peach ice cream is the best. Can t do that any more and really miss it.
> 
> - gfadvm


A big 'ol bowl is what you need Andy, a good old fashion brain freeze…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy good luck Friday and you should have you a bowl of peach ice cream. I had some last year at a town fair made by some Amish with a hit or miss motor, it was great. I'm also a fan of cobbler so I had them out that on bottom with the ice cream on top.


----------



## gfadvm

The peach ice cream has 2 forbidden ingredients for me: sugar and dairy 

Thanks Bill. I was debating 6/4 or 8/4. Can't believe we forgot the blocks! But 50 cents is a good price for full blocks. Is the gum still flat? Mine has developed some end checks but hasn't bucked the blocks off yet.

Thanks for all the well wishes guys.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, 8/4 would make nice….really nice….table slabs.


----------



## rhybeka

just passing through on my quick break. have a work deliverable by tomorrow EOD - Jules nephew is coming for a visit wich translates to spending most of thurs/fri/sat playing video games. had dinner with friends of ours and was gifted with the husbands dads tool chest. I popped it open once we got it home - a few saws, one plane, at least one brace and one egg beater and a lot of neat boxes. work took priority sooo I had leave it put.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, I agree BUT people here don't want the work of gluing up a two piece bookmatched top. They want a single slab wider than I can cut.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy that is sad live edge slabs look good but a good book match is so much better looking. People today are scared of a little extra work but it pays off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sadly, I don't know Andy. I'll let a know tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Walked over to the ER a while ago…...6 blocks each way, got my Cardio for today…..Eyelid has a small cut in it, from..somewhere.. Now have antibiotic eye drops to mess around with….they also numbed the eye,,,just now wearing off….

Eye is in good shape, although the cut almost went through the eyelid…..not even sure how it happened….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Andy

I have seen a lot of guys looking for 8/4 to 10/4 walnut to make the Maloof chairs with.
Also will be praying for you Thursday night and Friday so all goes well and the surgeons do a great job too.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure is exciting to drill a hole in both ends of 134 of these.


----------



## j1212t

Monte - I'm sure glad someone is excited about these, because somebody's had to drill 'em holes and it aint me.


----------



## MustacheMike

Gets more exciting when you discover the hole was too big


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit those are scary when you aren't even sure how it happened! glad you aren't too far from the ER though. 

@Monte that's a lotta holes!

Got up early to work - got a bit of work done now it's time to start getting ready for work.


----------



## mojapitt

I am reasonably certain that the hole size is right. If not, the dowel size would change. This is the 3rd round of chairs. Refining the process.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Not in the mood for real job today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

DL, just thinking about an 8/4, live edge, book matched slab of walnut makes me drool. What an awesome table that would be. Maybe an inch of separation with maple butterflies ala Nakashima? 
If I were closer, Andy and I would be doing some business.


----------



## gfadvm

Having a little shower just to make sure the humidity will be at least 100% all day. Brother backed out (no surprise). Off to try to get some walnut sawed.


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## bandit571

um


----------



## CFrye

> Um…
> 
> - Gary


Couldn't of said it better myself!



> Next question, why doesn t headaches caused by stupid people at work qualify for workman s compensation? Sorry Candy, but some days nurses are a bit hard to deal with.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Whole heartedly agree with both points, Monte. 
Hole-y end grain! That's a bunch of holes! 
Hi, Jake! 
One more night shift…I think I can, I think I can, I think I can…
Andy, you are in our prayers. Hope I can mill some logs with you in the near future! 
Sandra, keep the pictures coming!
Day, Day!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sitting at a desk editing video for the next couple of days. I thought I was a woodworker…


----------



## mojapitt

That's the problem with business, the better you are, the less you get to do.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Great morning here and not supposed to get above 80 deg. maybe a t-storm later

Got my shop sign done yesterday, now I can put it up.









Cobbler / stitching bench will be done and posted as a project later this morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Hump day be upon us… I feel like such a slug lately. I come home from work, eat dinner and have no energy to do anything.

But summer session hockey starts up tomorrow night, so I better drum up some motivation post haste. Standby for moaning and groaning.

Andy… 
I'd go 6/4, but, in the world I work in, that doesn't mean 1.5". Rather, we expect the lumber to be oversized by at least 1/8" to account for shrink. So the 4/4 rough, green hardwood we buy actually measures 1+1/8" And because shrink is a percentage of total width, I'd want to see 1+11/16" for the 6/4.


----------



## bandit571

Lunchtime….meh…


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, when I cut anything, it's at least a quarter inch oversized..I prefer thick stock.


----------



## ssnvet

When I had a Woodmizer on site to mill up the beams for my timber frame, we milled all the extra hardwood into 1" boards and it was a big mistake. I wanted to do tongue and groove hardwood flooring with them, but by the time they shrunk and cupped the best I could get out of them was 5/8" and I had to but joint and face nail them.

I was making it up as I went and didn't know then what I know today.

As my dad says, experience is what you get the day after you need it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I got my concrete blocks, about 60 of them. Got them unloaded at home and then the sky fell. Rained hard for about 20 minutes. Weird thing was that it came from the east. When I finally came out from under the carport and got inside. I saw the radar. We had two fronts coming, one from the east and one from the west and they met here. Luckily it just meant rain and not tornadoes. Now I'm waiting for the rain to quit so I can get loads of rock in the dump trailer I borrowed.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I have lost my mind. Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## bandit571

That explains why my Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is "off-line"

Went on a walk-about…..ducked into an Antique mall to avoid a wandering shower….most of the T-Storm meandered south of here…..Might be heading for…Sullivant Ave area?


----------



## Festus56

> I think I have lost my mind. Can t find it anywhere.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't know if I have lost it but it sure gets sidetracked a lot


----------



## Festus56

Or maybe this Monte….....


----------



## gfadvm

Mark, Nice sign! Hedge?

Sawed the three biggest walnut logs today: 6/4 and 8/4 with one 12/4. We'll see how that thick stuff sells as it is a PITA to stack and sticker. Takes 2 people to handle those.

Spent 3 hours getting the anesthesia consult done this afternoon. What a waste!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, if you can sell thicker stuff for the same profit margin that's great. Fewer cuts for the same money. Advertise that you have a walnut mantel piece.


----------



## Festus56

Andy I am not sure, think it is Elm. Have to ask Monte since it came from his stash.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Peach cobbler is in the oven. I have no ice cream.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, I think most mantles are cut thicker


> ?


Mark, Yep, looks like some red elm I cut a few months ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought a blueberry pie at the store today, turned out to be a blackberry… Bonus…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> As my dad says, experience is what you get the day after you need it.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, I'm told my experience will show up some day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cobbler was good and because I made it with whole grain pancake mix it's healthy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today was a toss up between shop time and mowing… Um, I'll try again tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, anything with fruit has ta be good for ya…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty, does that include muscadine wine?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty sure all wine is made with fruit.


----------



## mojapitt

I have seen wine made with jalapeño peppers


----------



## mojapitt

312 holes drilled tonight. Only about 100 more to go. Ugh


----------



## gfadvm

http://www.aol.com/article/2016/07/06/firefighters-detain-man-accused-of-attempting-to-murder-woman-in/21425415/

I can see Bill doing this !


----------



## bandit571

Jeremiah…...singing "Joy to the world"?

Had a glass mug in the freezer, getting frosted…..tis no longer frosted, 12oz curls have begun..

Watch out for the Dandelion Wine…it will kick your rear tonight, and your head in the morning….

That fatassed Raccoon is back in my garage…...about the size of a basketball around the middle. Fellow is coming out tomorrow with a few traps…..


----------



## MadJester

Monte…rocker looks great…the shorter part is easy….but maybe for the leaned back part, just tilt the seat up at the front? I dunno…not an engineer…LOL

Nice looking lathe stand Eddie…I think it will work better for you if it's on the floor…I dunno…not an engineer…LOL



> Monte: I use the fine sawdust from the wood I m using, mix with a bit of Elmer s. To filla crack…first the Elmer s then a pile of sawdust ( bandsaw ) pushed into the glue, then sanded smooth.
> 
> - bandit571


Monte…what he said…I dunno….I'm not an engineer….LOL

Nice bench and sign Mark!

Haven't been on here a lot…missed you guys on the 4th…so…Happy 4th everyone! My Pop has been having some incontinence issues, so trying to get him squared away has been taking up most of my time…(actually, all the laundry I've had to do as a result has been taking up most of my time…)...and the fact that he refuses to take any precautions to "head it off at the pass" has not made things any easier…..I'm ready to throw in the towel…but I keep on trudging along…got my cousin to lend a hand helping out a little bit, so it has relieved a small bit of the pressure…will have to wait to see if Pop will listen to him….he sure won't listen to me….


----------



## Cricket

Good morning!

Who forgot to put the coffee on, again?


----------



## mojapitt

Not me, I just finished my 3-20 Oz cips


----------



## CFrye

Those are BIG cips, Monte!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps,

Trying to get framing contractors to show up to quote a small project at work during the height of construction season isn't working out so well. Perhaps my boss will now understand why I wanted to use our own labor to do this framing.


----------



## CFrye

> I bought a blueberry pie at the store today, turned out to be a blackberry… Bonus…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bonus *NOT*!

Mark, the bench is great as is the sign!

Monday night or sometime Tuesday, the neighbor's tree broke. 



























Winged elm? Can anyone confirm or refute that ID?


----------



## mojapitt

Leaves look like elm. Never heard of Winged Elm.


----------



## CFrye

Winged elm according the the Wood Data base. I hadn't heard of it either, Monte.


----------



## bandit571

ummm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to think so Andy.

It's noon and I just had my breakfast. I get to do all the inspections today. Plus I had to go cut on a downed Bradford pear and drag it off the road with the truck. Of course the guys know me here and wondered if I would be turning it into lumber.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, mom had a few Amish made baskets woven with elm strips. Strong as Heck. They had no wings, though.
BlackBerry vs blueberry…Phyllis would agree with you. I'll go with Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

Blackberry preferred here. Although I am certainly not opposed to Blueberry.


----------



## diverlloyd

Black berry, raspberry , blue berry, strawberry, mulberry I'm a equal opportunity eater of such delicious things. Olive Garden used to have a dessert called the berry costada it was the greatest dessert. It's was black berries,raspberries blue berries cooked down and put on a pastry crust. Since I don't like chocolate and am not suppose to have dairy it was great then they took it off the menu.


----------



## Festus56

> Black berry, raspberry , blue berry, strawberry, mulberry I m a equal opportunity eater of such delicious things. Olive Garden used to have a dessert called the berry costada it was the greatest dessert. It s was black berries,raspberries blue berries cooked down and put on a pastry crust. Since I don t like chocolate and am not suppose to have dairy it was great then they took it off the menu.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I am with you, I am the least fussy eater anyone knows and especially when we are talking dessert !!


----------



## diverlloyd

My dessert down fall is cake with icing it seem they always over ice a cake.

The user plain is another dvk on the Bosch reaxx thread.


----------



## bandit571

A certain Japanese Mortise chisel is slowly working it's way here..
Went through a APO, and through the FPO, both on Okinawa
Then it actually went TO Okinawa, then to Tokyo, Japan…..
Arrived @ Chicago this morning, and then left for?

Buy a chisel, and take a world tour? With free shipping, I might add…around the world and only pay $11.50?

Prefer my ice cream in a tall glass, with either Cream Soda, or Root Beer…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I had a root ear float last night. I hope your chisel makes it


----------



## bandit571

It should be in Columbus,OH by tonight….I hope.

I have a cutter for a Stanley 45 on the way as well. Bought it yesterday…...might be here at the same time as the other box….Friday?

Live dangerously…....Root Beer Float, with Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream….


----------



## mojapitt

DL, any time DKV or his followers are involved, it's best to bail out on the topic. Their focus is creating a conflict, not discussing an issue.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm already living dangerously with the float.
Take some pics of the chisel when you get it I'm interested in buying some.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So where are we on the chair contest? Are we still planning a late fall deadline?

What about Woodstick 2017? Did we ever choose a firm date?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we are still on for late fall, Stumpy. My chair is midway thru, but stalled at the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

My chair is in the stickered and stacked phase


----------



## mojapitt

We're waiting for Marty I think


----------



## bandit571

Mine is sitting on the back porch…..


----------



## ssnvet

I thought Woodstick 2017 was going to be at Sir Charles' groovy digs in VA.

but I forgot the date that was floated.


----------



## mojapitt

Early June last I knew


----------



## bandit571

June 9,2017


----------



## bandit571

Marty sent me a nice thundershower just now…...stinky one, at that. 5 minute gulley-washer, then just moves on


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We re waiting for Marty I think
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Mine is… Um, has anyone seen my chair???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you need to cut back on the partying so you can build your chair


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is the June 9th date confirmed? I need to know so I can get it in my schedule.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles needs to confirm


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of Charles, we need an update on his doctor stuff also.


----------



## gfadvm

Candy, That is definitely a winged elm. We have lots of them and I have never seen one that got very big.

Kim came and helped finish the weedeating this afternoon. Carol broke a bone in her hand and is in a cast to midforearm  Never a dull moment around here. Need to be at the hospital at 5:30 AM tomorrow. Trying to keep positive thoughts.


----------



## mudflap4869

Winged elm aka wahoo or slippery elm. Even with expensive loppers it is a booger to cut. Just ask the BOB. She is already eyeing a few crotches to salvage. She is a wood and rust adict with no hope of recovery.


----------



## CFrye

I can stop any time I want, but that would make me a quitter.
;-P


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did she do that? You're right never dull.
I'll be thinking about you. I have positive thoughts.
Dad had dr appointments yesterday. Doing good with diabetes. MRI won't be read for over a week when he has app with the oncologist.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, She got her finger caught in a chain link gate at Kim's clinic. Your dad remains in my thoughts and prayers. Us tough old guys have to stick together.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Man that sounds like it would hurt, I closed my finger in the car door when I was five and by some miracle didn't break it! I suspect with tighter door seams in most of today's car I wouldn't have been so lucky. I hope every hangs in there with everything their working through, it really stinks to be out of commission even if for a short while.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Nannette and I will be with you in spirit tomorrow. Our prayers are with you and with the skilled hands of your surgeon.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Speaking of Charles, we need an update on his doctor stuff also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am glad you brought that up. I have been praying for Charles and could not remember which one so now I better put a last name to it. I do hope he is doing better now. I am also praying a lot today for Andy and for him and the surgeon tomorrow also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> She is already eyeing a few crotches to salvage. She is a wood and rust adict with no hope of recovery.
> - mudflap4869





> I can stop any time I want, but that would make me a quitter.
> ;-P
> - CFrye


You guys know you love each other, now Candy stop nagging and make Jim a sandwich.


----------



## CFrye

Arlin, you want me to kill him!?


----------



## CFrye

Besides, I have a license to nag, a marriage license! I was exercising it earlier. We've begun to cut up the elm. I was telling him to cut the branches a bit longer on the crotches. Then, I went back and broke a dead branch right next to the same fork. (insert rolley eyed smiley face).


----------



## mojapitt

I unfortunately am going to be up at work all night if anyone wants to talk. Till 5 in the morning.


----------



## bandit571

Two live traps have been set, awaiting the arrival of that raccoon….hoping we catch her. Guy that set the traps, has a few others on the south end of town…...trying to catch a "polecat" or two…..

No motivation today…nothing got done.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Best thoughts for a successful surgery Andy. We're all keeping you in our thoughts. And Carol now too!!

I for one sure like the Jim and Candy show. You are entertainers, better than anything on TV. Keep it up, we look forward to each episode.

Spent all day designing cabinets and a fold up Murphy style of bed for my cargo / poor mans toyhauler. Been 3 years I have been going to do that. See how far it gets this time.


----------



## GaryC

4 cops dead, 11 total shot in Dallas. Still looking for shooters….


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty screwed up world


----------



## GaryC

One shooter now in custody


----------



## GaryC

Got both of the shooters in custody.. Took em alive…..too bad


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, the shooters will be treated like heroes


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from the Vet ER…..we have two very sick pups….parvo. They were asking IF the pups have had their shots….didn't have an answer for them…...taking the two in the morning up to see a "real" vet. Anna got three shots, and a saline "hump" to keep her hydrated…..

Just get one kid healthy in this house, then something else happens…..Grrrrrrrr


----------



## MustacheMike

My chair is still in the tree. Guess I had better stick to sweepin'up around Stumpy's bench!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Prayers for Andy- by now I expect he's out of surgery.

Went surfing two days ago. Completely snapped my thumb back. X-rays etc but it was worth it. Nothing broken. And here's today's


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Terrible news out of Dallas. Now five dead.
Sandra, I don't think you're supposed to pick up the wild animals.
I imagine Andy is just now going into surgery.


----------



## CFrye

Andy went in about 20 minutes ago. 
Sandra, did Jerry/Gerry(?) surf?
Bandit, hope the pups make a quick recovery.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit that suck best wishes for the puppers.


----------



## bandit571

Tking them to the Vet now…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

June 9 th is fine , Im pretty flexible, might even sweep the floor, Come early and stay late , no problem .


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbahs,

Andy… prayers inbound for both surgery and recovery… and Carol's boo-boo too.

74… I didn't know you were expecting :^p Make sure you try a Vegemite sandwich while your down under.

Hockey night in Maine started up again last night. Summer session is much more laid back, the games are officiated but we didn't have a time/score keeper. The league manager attempts to split us up for an even match and it was a close game. I played wing and managed to pop in two goals. The only down side was that following 8 weeks off, my "injury" flared up after 10 minutes on the ice. I'm going in to see the doc next week, as I think I may have a hernia after all.

Hoping to spray some Shellac tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Praying for the very best for you, Andy.

Sad, sad day for Dallas. Totally senseless and infuriating.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery Andy.

Sad day in Dallas for sure, some people are messed up.

Hope your pups get better Bandit.

Sandra you are making Jamie jealous with your little cuddly friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is out of surgery. MRI later for results.


----------



## CFrye

> Andy is out of surgery. MRI later for results.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's what I was gonna say! He's awake and complaining about the catheter. We're on our way home.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles * survived his surgery with his sense of humor intact. In lieu of get-well cards, substitute bourbon. I poured some in an envelope so I could mail it to him, but I got too dizzy after I licked the stamp.

Get better soon, *Andy*!

So… June 9th at Charles' place. That's a Friday. Are we staying the weekend? Leaving on Sunday? Hotel or camping on his lawn?


----------



## mojapitt

My intention is to be at Charles place Wednesday through Sunday. We will be in hotel.


----------



## mojapitt

> Andy is out of surgery. MRI later for results.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That s what I was gonna say! He s awake and complaining about the catheter. We re on our way home.
> 
> - CFrye


There is no good catheter


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've never had a catheter and hope never to. I'd much, much rather pee myself than have something installed to prevent it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just heard a police officer was shot here in St. Louis area. Shot in neck. Not sure of his condition.

If I make it to Charles' I'll be in his parking lot with my camper.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Will I look like an hobo if I bring a tent? I don't have a camper and wouldn't have time to get much use out of it if I bought one. I could stay in a hotel, but I like the idea of campfires and smores.


----------



## mojapitt

If I sleep on the ground, I would need help standing up in the morning.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have the money they want…...have to bring them back home, and keep them hydrated til the Parvo goes away…..sucks they can't do anything without getting the money upfront.


----------



## CharlesNeil

something I learned about a Catheter, the cable on the right side of the bed is the TV remote, on the left is the catheter , if you misplace the remote, and figure it got under you, and you want to JERK it out, be sure to get the correct cable.

Dont ask how I know .

I was in for a heart ablation, to get rid of my AFIB , (heart out of Rhythm) , only in over night , out now and doing fine, feel great .


----------



## Cricket

No words…


----------



## CharlesNeil

The tough part was I had to Lay still ,flat on my back, for 4 hours, OMG

I had my lap top, had them put Stumpy Nubs videos and reruns on, was asleep in 10 min and slept thru it all , worked great, Thanks Stumpy , you saved my life !


----------



## CharlesNeil

We have alot of room here, so anyone wanting to "camp in" your welcome, Ac and bathrooms are nice to have in June and as I said before , if all you need is a room and shower, it can be had a block or so away for about 45.00 a night. if your willing to drive about 15 min to the shop we can get 35.00 , they are clean and decent .


----------



## StumpyNubs

Some people say my videos are also a good treatment for constipation because I'm so full of crap!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy , I really did watch alot of your videos, i always enjoy them and no they didn't put me to sleep, then again my only other choices were, Rough Cut, figure skating or Golf . Then they took away the meds.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Charles- This is what you need to get you better, good food like I am having for lunch. It's pickled bologna and cheese between two Cheez-it crackers. That's food for a growing boy, right there!


----------



## mojapitt

All we need is bed and shower. Don't plan to be there much.


----------



## mojapitt

My lunch was bacon and eggs, with apple pastries (homemade). My wife is awesome.


----------



## CFrye

If you ever have to go and can't…you will be grateful (initially) for a catheter! 
Thanks for the update, Neil. Great new Song!


----------



## CharlesNeil

stumpy thats the smallest "Sammich" i ever seen, I wouldn't have the patience, for those you come to the "woodstick " here, you wont get "hongry" I promise, unless Stumpy wants to stay up all night making these things. 
This is farm country, steaks, beans, taters , and the like are the fare of the day, fresh "picked" Aigs , (ya have to wash them before you crack them) ...


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im with Monte


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I know a couple people who have to catheter themselves. Several funny stories to tell.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy , have you checked the Sodium content of that "Sammach"

Candy, I can see that, actually, considering I hadnt had any liquids for 16 or so hours, when i got them I didnt stop .


----------



## mojapitt

When I was in the hospital, I didn't pull mine out. When my father was in the hospital, he did pull his out. (Cringe)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cheez-its are evil!! I don't know what they put in them but they have to be the most addictive substance known to man, on par with bacon. The Hot & Spicy ones are the worst there's only a half a serving per box!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , I didnt pull it out, it didnt take me long to realize i had the wrong cable,I'm a quick learner . Particularly in matters of importance,

We probably need to find a new subject, HAHa

Monte , thats alot of holes how are you drilling them and keeping them centered


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sodium? I don't care about no stinking sodium! That's what blood pressure pills are for!


----------



## mojapitt

For me it's plain potatoe chips. I don't allow them in the house. 1 bag is not enough.


----------



## CharlesNeil

This getting old thing isnt what its cracked up to be, 2 years ago i would have never looked at sodium or sugar content, but i do now. im not a salt fan, and not diabetic, but wife is.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a milling vise on the drill press that I make sure is dead center. I did production in a machine shop for several years. Lots of good practice for mass production.


----------



## CharlesNeil

DR told me , If i did any of the above to quit

Quit Smoking

Quit drinking

Lose weight

I ask him "choose one"?

he didnt have much of a sense of humor, nurse laughed .


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , they look good, I just finished 180- 36×36 drawers, before i went in the hospital, dovetailed every one front and back, I know the meaning of boring, but at least you were doing just that .


----------



## mojapitt

I am not diabetic or anything else (except overweight). But my brothers have many issues and I don't want any of it.

Also with my leukemia I must lose weight and live healthier. So my wife is pushing my weight loss.


----------



## mojapitt

I should dovetail I suppose. That hasn't forced it's way into my routine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm only 38 and I don't smoke. I eat (drink in a smoothy) a lot of vegetables, take a fist full of vitamins every night, and typically only have one meal a day. And I never over-drink. So, I figure a little sodium and fat won't kill me. And if it does, I'll go happy


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, do you use a jig? If so, which one?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well , thank GOD , I have alot to be thankful for, they tested everything I got , in and out, top to bottom, i was concerned i was going to run out of blood, they kept testing it, telling me the lab results had to be incorrect, they wern't, 
sugar, cholesterol, red cell, white cell count, then they did all sorts of cat scans,colonoscopy ( I get 3 cat scans every night), MRI , you name it , no issues anywhere. Just had the AFIB, now off all but 2 meds and they leave in 6 weeks , then just an asprin, at 63 thats pretty good,

I did have to question how the colonoscopy had anything to do with my heart, never got an answer, but none the less. Guess in my case, they are connected in some way .


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, 3 meals a day make a difference, make you dinner the light one, I did the same for years, gained weight like crazy, would eat at 7 or 8 at night, started eating breakfast, and lunch and a light dinner, lost weight.

The meds they had me on made me really sick on the stomach, and i took them in the evening, so supper didnt happen, so i ate a breakfast and lunch and a very light dinner, I went from 258 to now 236 in 2 months , lesson learned ,

Back in the body building day we had a saying, " eat it after 7 you were it to heaven",

Candy can probably expand on this , but when you eat can have as much influence as much as what you eat,

Woodstick at my shop is a noted exception , 
i have plans.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , yes i use a jig, its my own, I had made , ill show you when your here, or before, I had a DT jig made to emulate my hand cuts. I started having issues with my shoulders, so hand cutting DTs day in and out was becoming an issue, so i designed a jig and had it made, and had Whiteside make the bits for me, took a year to get the bits made alone.

We sold them for a year or so, but never really pushed them. The issue is the bits, Whiteside has a minimum run to make them , thus I have to keep 15 to 20 k worth of bits on the shelf, and after the initial run, I kept enough bits to warranty , and sold out of the jigs,.

My jig is a revised form of the Keller Jig, which in my opinion is the best out there, it only does thru dovetails, but then again the way I build drawers , thats all I need. I do applied drawer fronts to all my drawers, i havent cut a half blind DT in 30 years , but when you see my drawers you cant tell and they fit like gloves .


----------



## firefighterontheside

> If you ever have to go and can t…you will be grateful (initially) for a catheter!
> Thanks for the update, Neil. Great new Song!
> 
> - CFrye


Oh my god do I know that Candy. I had broken my leg badly and spent two days in the hospital on morphine. They gave me a little button to press whenever I wanted the morphine, within limits of course. If I had know that would mean I couldn't pee I would have endured the pain. You may all know you can't have surgery with a full bladder. I don't remember the catheter going in or out, but I do remember the days afterward.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The local officer shot is listed in critical ,but stable condition.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok guys, I have to not lift anything over 10 lbs ( gallon of milk) , for 7 days, so i am bored out of my mind, so sorry if I interrupt you guys, They also told me not to drink, or smoke, and the lift thing, that only leaves sitting still. This will be interesting , and impossible .


----------



## CFrye

> If you ever have to go and can t…you will be grateful (initially) for a catheter!
> Thanks for the update, Neil. Great new Song!
> 
> - CFrye


That was supposed to say "*Great news!*"

Neil, I could elaborate on diet, etc…but That'd make me one of those "do as I say, not as I do" kinda folks. My current excuse is working night shift…


----------



## CFrye

We stopped at Woodcraft while we were in Tulsa and picked up a few things. A 1/2" wood thread kit, a tail stock for the lathe and some hide glue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks Charles. You and Andy should hang out together. He won't be able to lift anything for 2 weeks. I bet on day 15 there's a wood miser running.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im behaving , told my wife i was going to get one of those little bells , so when ever i wanted something she could "fetch " it, she told me then i would be back in the hospital having that bell removed from my A**, i thought of Candy and Mudflap.


----------



## ssnvet

Sodium is for putting on your thumb before doing Tequila shots. Right? or did I miss something?

End of the day and I'm shutting down the salt mine.

have a great weekend.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy they told me 2 weeks as well, but i make a living doing wood work, so we will see, ill go easy, but i feel better than i have in 2 years. Im like Monte, I dont do nothing well at all. AT ALL


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sherri decided to tell about my surgery in a news letter, as well as her issue, which both are now resolved, I have 1100 emails and climbing to answer. WOW , i got 300 done today , bailed out and came over here, i dont type well, but will get thru .


----------



## mojapitt

Not only do I hate it when I am bored, everyone around me hates it when I am bored.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I am with you , I got to be moving, got a couple of guys lined up to go fishing, they can lift the boat in the water, im good to go.

I guess im strange, i like to work, then again I love what I do. I never set out to do woodworking and all the videos stuff as a profession, its definitely a hobby , out of control .


----------



## bigblockyeti

Charles, it sounds like you need one of these:


----------



## CharlesNeil

" got 2 , didnt help, I like to "create", my family hounds me "slow down", my response why ?

Im happy, isnt that the end goal, tonight for dinner, i am having sauteed zucchini and Squash , out of my garden, which i grew and Salmon, Im happy. I love a garden, working it , watching it grow, just me .

Meaning I like to see things grow and progress, thats why I answer so many emails and forums,and do classes, I like to see people grow as well and expand their knowledge as well. At my age and having spent a life time doing woodworking and finishing, I have come to realize my value lies in what I know more so than what I do . I like to help folks as well, good for my heart .


----------



## mojapitt

You are remembered for who you are and what you do. Very rarely are you remembered for what you have.


----------



## CFrye

> Sherri decided to tell about my surgery in a news letter, as well as her issue, which both are now resolved, I have 1100 emails and climbing to answer. WOW , i got 300 done today , bailed out and came over here, i dont type well, but will get thru .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Copy and paste?
I have a finishing question for you. In one of your videos, where you discuss using a trace coat, you said you don't sand the wood above 150 grit. Ever? Or am I misunderstanding that?


----------



## bandit571

We have two very sick pups. Pepto to stop the throwing up….and a "cocktail" of stuff to keep them hydrated….for the next 4 days. Hoping to "flush" the virus out…..and they have been doing a lot of "flushing out".

They use to just rip & tear all day, til they wore out, then a nap, then Puppy Hour would recommence….now? They just snooze until they have to "go" again.

We have no idea IF they have had any shots…..one shot would have stopped this mess. Now?


----------



## Festus56

Wow!!! I pretend to be busy for a bit and almost 60 posts. Now I know everything I need to know about some things and more than I need to know bout others.

Good Andy is awake and able to complain, get healed up soon Andy.

Stumpy if we are able to go to Charles place we would be on the bike and tent camping to keep you company.

Hope your pups get back to being puppies Bandit, they are more fun that way


----------



## diverlloyd

Mines yearly shots are due end of next month, she will be in before then.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit hope the pups are OK. Why don't you send Eddie a PM and ask him.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Forget the tent. If there's a hotel a block away, I'm staying there.

*Charles*- Are you sure those 1100 emails weren't all spam? 

I think I get 1100 emails a day from Woodworkers' Guild of America alone! Good LORD those people like to send out ads!


----------



## bandit571

PM sent to eddie.

Going to need a LOT of paper towels the next four days….

While checking out one of the planes in the til…...gave it a test drive on a piece of pine scrap….









Millers Falls made this #3 sized plane for Sears Craftsman Tools. A little bit extra brass on board.









Other than the Sears items, this is a twin for my Millers Falls No.8









Chisel seems to be traveling from Chicago to here, via a Pony Express cart? Cutter from NH might just beat it here.


----------



## mojapitt

Second set of rockers is coming off the press. Not sure what I am doing with them yet, but I have them.


----------



## mojapitt

Second set of rockers is coming off the press. Not sure what I am doing with them yet, but I have them.


----------



## bandit571

Make a few to sell to Cracker Barrel?


----------



## mojapitt

These have 9 laminations. The first ones only had 7. I like these much better. See if I can refine some things from the first one.


----------



## bandit571

Did NOT get a wink of sleep all night….between the pups' problems ( and clean-ups) and all that racket outside from the TWO Raccoons….yep, two traps = 2 live Raccoons. Fellow is coming by in a bit to pick them up….

Otherwise…..Ummmmmmmmzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's morning. Case you didn't know.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s morning. Case you didn t know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I suspected that when I woke up


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

man yall are a yaking lot ,

RANDY where is randy

Bandit i pray Anna and Max pull thur , got the pm,

Im happy, isnt that the end goal, tonight for dinner, i am having sauteed zucchini and Squash , out of my garden, which i grew and Salmon, Im happy. I love a garden, working it , watching it grow, just me .

Meaning I like to see things grow and progress, thats why I answer so many emails and forums,and do classes, I like to see people grow as well and expand their knowledge as well. At my age and having spent a life time doing woodworking and finishing, I have come to realize my value lies in what I know more so than what I do . I like to help folks as well, good for my heart .

- CharlesNeil
[/QUOTE]

Charles you were one of the first i met on this journey of wood working , , the first one that didn't shoot above my head and could under stand , just down to earth , thanks for sharing , this craft of wood working ,actually it was my neighbor i was talking with him and he was helping me but now that i look back he was just starting to , as he had just got out of prison of quite a few years , asked him how he got into wood working and if he knew of any good book r magazines , told me Shop note was a good magazine , and use U-TUBE that there were masters on there that loved helping folks , told him i tried u tube a little but they really are a bit much for me to understand as at the time i couldnt even read a ruler very well , he told me to try Charle Neil hes a great teacher and had a gift of explaining the complex into simple understanding ways , he really is just a good ole boy that like woodworking and make it understandable , that was years ago and he was right , thanks Charles for the sharing and pray you dont go crazy before you get back to full speed.you have a good heart


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> It s morning. Case you didn t know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


moring bill , wasnt sure but now i know


----------



## Gene01

Yep, Bill, I just checked and you're right. 
Kindle and coffee on the deck, reading all my friend's posts to Stumpy's asylum. Doesn't get any better.

Monte, great looking rockers. Ya gotta share pix of your forms and glue up. Nine laminates must've kept you hopping.

eddie, your story about Charles and your intro to woodworking was moving. Couldn't agree more about Charles and his generosity. Hope he can resist hard work and heavy lifting for a while longer.

Andy, how are you doing?

Finally, since this is a woodworking site, here's a neat idea. 
https://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=UHWD_4fbn8A


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's wife

Dr said MRI looked really good. Only 1 small spot lit up and that could be blood or swelling. Surgeon said yesterday that he thought he had gotten margins. So all good news!! Staying in hospital another night.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the update, Monte. Praying for the best.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yes Bill is right again, nice right now but going to be hot later. Supposed to cool off 10 to 15 deg the next week or so. That will be a nice change.

Andy sounds like a favorable report. Hope all is taken care of for good. Get well soon.


----------



## GaryC

Good, good news….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

very good news on andy ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene that link take me to the u tube home page

its been a 100 here for the last week r so get down to 80 at and cooler at around 3 r 4 am nite to hot to do any weed eating so tried to do it at the cool part of nite , some one called the law on me , seems you cant weed eat at 4 in the morning ,been retired to long for got some folks do work

Bandit hows anna and max fairing , they getting better

getting there on the lathe cabnit put 6 4×8x16 solid concrete blocks to stable it , waiting on a 6 inch draw slide , and some chisels

got some wheels ,it has to be mobile in my shop , found these at amazon 4 for 50 bucks










, im really ready to turn some thing


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a large dresser with a concealment drawer. Red Cedar. Shop smells good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Monte. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Gene01

Sorry eddie, I'm on a Kindle and I can't seem to get the youtube share icon on it. But, the link works for me. 
You can go to the youtube site and search for … router table tricks … That should get you there. 
It's a neat idea. Worth the time to watch the video.


----------



## mojapitt

Off to Pizza Ranch. Mothers choice today. Supposed to be 93° and the shop is a little tough to handle.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps… You all are talkative today.

Sir. Charles… I can totally relate about going nuts when you can't DO anything. My wife calls me a work-a-holic, but I think of myself as a doer… I like to do things and to be productive. I suspect many of the LJ gang are cut from the same cloth. It's been raining all this morning, but I still did a dump run and cleaned up my truck. Now I'm off to fix a lawn mower and clean a couple guns that I haven't been able to get to.


----------



## bandit571

New traps are set for the remaining young Raccoons…...might be a day or two

pups are into their second day of treatments…..At least they can get up and walk around a bit. Takes about four days to clean them out. When it rains, they can pick up the virius from the wet ground….if they haven't had the vaccine.

If a few days, we can start them back onto almost solid food…....

Might go and sit and watch for the Pony Express to go by…...may take a few days….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Folks ,

Thanks for the kind words, meant alot, always glad to help if I can

Candy, we rarely go past 180, except for end grain , in which case we do 220 , then a quick burnish with some 320 .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy says she doesn't like me in pink. What would she have said in 1992?


----------



## mojapitt

Had to shut down because of rain. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## mojapitt

Just talked to Andy, feeling better and ready to go home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to force down some fresh strawberry pie. Now trying to get back to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, she would be more concerned how malnourished you look.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dead ass tired. Whooped by that dadgumed winged elm that fell on the shed. Got it cut up and piled all over the yard. *" OOOOH, SPALTED "* popped out of the BOBs mouth. Now we cant do anything with it until she inspects every dagnabbed ounce of it. Dangflappin neighbors lettin their dingdang trees fall over the fense is plumb offensive. But he and his family did dang near die in the heat of last summer building a ramp into the house while I was in the confines of the nursing home. We left the stump about 6" high in his yard when we were finished cutting the tree up. We didn't bother the dogwood that is down about 30' from the one we cut up. Of course it cost me. I had buy the BOB 2 new chains for her little green electric chain saw. We both have transformers for our vehycles so we can use 120 volt doohickies when we ar not close to a power sourse.
Sweat stinks, so it is shower time. Don't hand me that photos or it didn't happen stuff. You will just take it on faith that I did bathe.


----------



## mojapitt

The top space will be a somewhat concealed drawer.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sir Charles. Wood it be possybull that ye cud post the infermation bout the ho-tel that r nere ye?


----------



## CFrye

> Folks ,
> 
> Candy, we rarely go past 180, except for end grain , in which case we do 220 , then a quick burnish with some 320 .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


That will save a whole bunch of sanding, Charles, thank you so much! Link!




View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

!


----------



## bandit571

Max is starting to come around…..been hitting the water dish pretty hard. He spent most of the afternoon being a lazy bum out on the glider in the Gazebo…..Anna is about a day behind max…...At least they are getting around on their own now. Turn Signal has a burnt contact, need to replace the entire rear passenger brake light assembly…rains, it just pours around here. van also needs a few other things fixed, as well…more $$$.

Pups came first, then we'll see about the van.

two packages never showed up in the mail today….what else is new around this place…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte, I weighed 155 in high school. Now I'm all the way up to almost 170.


----------



## mojapitt

> Yeah, Monte, I weighed 155 in high school. Now I m all the way up to almost 170.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I find that personally appalling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, Monte, I,did weigh 175 at one time when I was eating ice cream 3 days a week.


----------



## ssnvet

Made a big dent in my to-do list.

Got the old push mower running again and did the first cut of the new grass in the back yard. It came in very nicely… better than I dared to hope.

My oldest daughter ran a 5K today and took first in her age group and beat her PR (personal record).

Pizza consumed and not it's time to pass out. Just call me the party animal.


----------



## mojapitt

Bottom desk parts are looking good


----------



## boxcarmarty

Name this rust…..


----------



## CFrye

Steve


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was thinkin' more along the lines of Frank…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to hear Andy is ready to go home. Great news.

Couple little showers here today, maybe a .001" total. Now it is way humid and 85 deg.

Desk bottom for the top you did awhile back Monte?

No photo, no problem Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jack


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ holy moly!

Glad all of the folks having surgery seem to have pulled through with good colors. 

@Stumpy I'd be camping in my truck with you but I have a feeling my SO will be with me this go round and we will be heading from Charles place to OBX.

We dropped SO's nephew back off today -he's been with us since Wed. night. kayaking, video games, go karts, mini golf - I'm beat. Tonight I went out and spent time with a few wire brushes/wheels. got some stuff from the old tool box cleaned up. it's here in the album if you want to take a look  https://m.facebook.com/rhybeka/albums/10209495637529866/?ref=bookmarks

I thought Candy would like this one I found in it's box - says it was bought for $2.









@Bandit hope the pups get well quick  Parvo's ugh. Lily ate a $5 bill tonight and tore up the 10 and 1 bills with it. SO left the money out on a ledge Lily could get to and Lily was bored out of her gourd so - she tore it up. /sigh/ of course a certain human doesn't want to take responsibility just remain grumpy with the dog.


----------



## mojapitt

Desktop isn't finished yet. it goes out next week.


----------



## mojapitt

Let's name it "Alf"


----------



## MustacheMike

5am Sunday morning. Up and at'm. Where is everybody? Too many cold ones I guess!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm back home after my 72 hour shift. It's gonna be a great day…....to go shop for a new kitchen light fixture and then cut grass and finally stack and sticker the wood from Andy's. I need the trailer back so I can return the borrowed skid steer.

Oh, good morning.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow candy that is an old one, I will try to get you a more up to date video, Trace coating will entirely change the way you sand, and improve it, not to mention save you alot of time .

Mudflap , I will get the hotel info for you


----------



## boxcarmarty

> ...not to mention save you alot of time .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Is that legal???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I'd be interested in a mini-camp on hvlp if ya got anything to share on that…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

What ya need to know Marty , I been using HVLP since it first came out , and have about every sort of one .


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm interested in getting one to save time on finishing, but would like to learn more about them before making the plunge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Buying a HVLP is kinda like getting married, by the time ya sober up, it's too late…..


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Does that mean that Lily is now a high priced pup? Plane in the box is a Stanley 75? or a clone.

Been a LONG two days without sleep. They are able to move around on their own. They seem to want to drink fromthe water dish, finally. In a few days, they may be allowed to eat Dog Food again, they are a bit skinny right now.

Rusty contraption looks almost like a boot jack, to help you take off a boot.

Beyond all of this…...morning to you all.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Been up since 4:30 with my pups - nothing wrong just awake. Trying to get them back on a normal schedule too.

@charles I'd like the same info! I've gotten to use an hlvp at the furniture maker/ rehabber I intern for but only like twice. Enough to see what a difference it makes in the finishing.

@bandit sticker on the box says Stanley 75. I cleaned up a tad bit of rust that was on a back corner of the sole last night with a wire cup brush.

I have a dumb question. I need to drill a half inch wide hole in my vice face width wise ( so 5 1/2 in wide?) so before I go screwing it up a second time - is there any great way of lining them up from either side? Maybe if I use an auger bit that's a 1/2 in or a smooch smaller to start?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love my Earlex Marty. 5500 Spray station. Kind of the middle of the road model. Not so good with paint, but I have done well with thinned oil based paint and tinted lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, maybe use a small pilot bit to run it thru, then follow it with your 1/2'' from each side…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty are you looking for a turbine unit, or do you have compressed air , in which case the Harbor Freight, gravity feds do pretty decent, especially for 12.00 , but you need at least a 2 hp ,20 gallon tank compressor.

In the turbines, the Earlex 5500 is "decent" but about as far down as you want to go, from there it can get expensive , I also have and like the Apollos, The Earlex 6000, and of late am really liking the Fuji , most of my students who come thru the class, ultimately go for the Fuji Q4.


----------



## Gene01

Mine is the same as Bill's. It does a good job on flat stuff or items with gentle changes in direction. I didn't even think about it for the Morris chair. With my skills, it would have been a holy mess.
The last time I used it was on 24 candy dishes. Sprayed Behlen's straight and it worked great. Behlen's is pretty thin, though. Like Bill said, most top coats will need to be thinned.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I know Charles won't mention it, because he's not trying to sell you anything. But I think his book Finishing Simply Put is the best one out there. I know that sounds like I'm overstating it, but I can back it up… The reason it is so great is because it skips all the fluff and bull and instead fills all 230 pages with actual information. It divides the entire subject (finishing) up and covers it subject by subject (Prep, sanding, blotch control, bleaches, stains, dyes, special techniques, sealers, finishes, special effects, rubbing out, waxes, touch ups, repairs, etc.) And, while many other books give just general information, or an overview of each subject; Charles actually teaches you HOW with step by step techniques and tips that can otherwise only be learned through decades of hands-on experience. It's an encyclopedia of finishing. It it's in your budget, you should definitely get one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the tip Stumpy, I'll hafta go for the paperback version cuz I like coloring the pictures. The wife gets upset when I get crayon on the computer screen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I've got a large compressor in the shop and enough air hose to paint the neighbors car when he's not lookin'.....


----------



## CharlesNeil

go for a gravity fed and be done, use them, all the time

a 1.5 needle /nozzle will do about anything you want


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll put it on this weeks grocery list…..

Does it come with the 1.5 nozzle, or is that separate???


----------



## CharlesNeil

HF comes with a 1.4 i think, which is fine


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is home. He can talk on the phone but can't type on the computer. Just wanted to tell everyone thanks for the prayers.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Andy! Thanks Stumpy!foegot to cut the detail in the vise that will skinny it down some the will try the hole again. I've already got it plugged with 1/2 dowel so I don't want t mess it up again!


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Andy.
Thanks Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the update, Monte! 
Andy, Glad you're home!
Beka, thanks for the 'walk' through your new-to-you tool box!
Bandit, sounds like the pups are coming around. Take a nap, you've earned it, my friend. Why does that sound vaguely familiar?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news. My parents will be very happy to hear as well.


----------



## Festus56

Great news Andy, glad you are home!!!

Thanks for letting us know Monte. Can't speak for Andy but know I would not make a very good patient. I am thinking the nurses would be happy for me to leave the building.


----------



## bandit571

Good to hear Andy is home. As for the nurses…I once told them that sice they are keeping me in stitches, I will tell enough jokes to keep them in stitches…..

Butcher saw is rehabbed up..









Resaw stuff is started..









Got 4 pieces out of the 4×4….one was a bit skinny..









I'll wind up with 3


Code:


 3/4" thick, and one

 1/2" thick. Now I just have to figure out…









Which cordless planer to use…..


----------



## mojapitt

Working on plumbing issues at the house. That is the lowest form of maintenance you can do.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well monte my old maintence guy said all plumbing is, is carpentry with its brains beat in. Crap flows downhill get paid on Friday sometimes on Thursday.
Plumbing sucks and more so if you have a set of xl hands.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stopped at an estate sale that said Sunday 50% off. I paid $1 for the framing square, $.50 for the little square that says HNB & Co. And $2.50 for the saw.missing a screw. I think it's pretty new, but not sure. Just says warranted superior.


----------



## bandit571

Max is doing better…...Anna isn't. may have to take her back to the Animal ER…..hoping not. Way too skinny….


----------



## bandit571

Starting to feel like that some from HEE-HAW

"Doom, despair, agony me ( whooooa) If it weren't for back luck, I'd have no luck at all….."


----------



## Doe

Andy, great news. I hope you're feeling ok - ish. Thoughts and prayers going out to you.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: I may have a spare saw bolt sitting around…....1/2" ones, nickle plated, but still slotted.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, Anna merely got overheated outside today, brought her back inside, where it is a lot cooler, seems to be a little better, now.


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I hope the pups are ok!!

74….are you taking that koala home with you? (Hope your thumb feels better soon…)

Andy…hope all is going well…



> Will I look like an hobo if I bring a tent? I don t have a camper and wouldn t have time to get much use out of it if I bought one. I could stay in a hotel, but I like the idea of campfires and smores.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I've slept in my SUV the past two meet ups…I plan on doing that again over at Charles' place…I must have hobo in my blood….



> something I learned about a Catheter, the cable on the right side of the bed is the TV remote, on the left is the catheter , if you misplace the remote, and figure it got under you, and you want to JERK it out, be sure to get the correct cable.
> 
> Dont ask how I know .
> 
> I was in for a heart ablation, to get rid of my AFIB , (heart out of Rhythm) , only in over night , out now and doing fine, feel great .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ouch…glad you're feeling better…even after that….yikes!!

Stumpy…ok…now I really want to know what pickled bologna is….

Eddie…that was such a nice story about how you came across what Charles does!



> Steve
> 
> - CFrye


YES!!!

I still have some stuff listed on eBay…tonight I put up some non-tool stuff..but some of the tools that didn't sell the first time around are re-listed…I even lowered some of the prices on some of them…click on my ugly mug to the left, then the link at the top of the page….thanks!

Not much progress on the upstairs apt….got the hallway in the apt painted on the 3rd of July…so only two more rooms plus the gigantic entry hall to go….been on a few picks for tools, so tomorrow after I ship out a few things, it will be time to fire up the wire wheel again…got lots to clean up…..

Hope I didn't miss any comments there sure were a lot! To any that I might have missed, "Go get 'em"....."Awesome job!"...and maybe even a "Maybe you ought not to scratch there next time…."...just sayin'...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Andy, you're almost abby-normal again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just talked to Andy. He sounds good for a guy who just had brain surgery. He's having a hard time typing so I don't think we will see him on here for a little while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Stay with it Andy, you re almost abby-normal again…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Abby something…....Abby normal.


----------



## bandit571

Oh these four boards…









One is now S4S…..with a Stanley No. 7c, type 9…...whew. Three more to do. Still have two more 4×4s to resaw down. Then maybe the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up can figure something to do with them…..


----------



## bandit571

Fixed a little scrambled egg for the pups, as they really need to start eating. Just a plain egg, nothing else, scrambled up. Gave Max about two bites….the tail was going at highway speed…..maybe they might start eating again….


----------



## bandit571

Bill: you can walk into the local ACE or HWI store, and by a new bolt for that saw. usually there is also a saw handle blank hanging right next to them…..used to be a $1.25 a piece…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Bandit. I'll look for one.


----------



## Cricket

Sweet dream everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

> Sweet dream everyone!
> 
> - Cricket


I am supposed to cut back on sweets


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy know your reading it, love ya and going to keep right on praying

Bandit is good to hear they are stating to eat a bit more , they will be back into the puppy run before long


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit or anybody got a low angle block plane with a adjustable mouth 
opening that wants to sell or trade for two pigs and a sack of taters for ?


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, sure glad those pups are on the mend.

Monte, puddings, pies, cakes, cookies, chocolate candy and ice cream. Pick one and lay off it for a day or two. You should be good to go.

A fellow Shopsmith user in CA has offered to give me a like new Shopsmith jointer…..and deliver it. Apparently, he has some people to see in PHX and Amarillo. The mesa is on the way.
I have a good old Craftsman 6-1/8" one but, now I can free up some space. 
Don't know what I'll do with the Craftsman. Any takers?


----------



## mudflap4869

I learned yesterday that the neighbor who built the ramp for me, while I was in the hospital, was in an auto accident. Someone ran a stop sign and he t-boned them with his truck. He has a broken neck and several other injuries while his son has a crushed pelvis and other injuries. They are both self employed builders, and they will not be able to work for the foreseable future. It was the other persons fault so his insurance should cover the medical bills, but life goes on and living costs money. How do I help them when I only have social security and a small VA pension? 
So far I have bought a pork loin of which I will make some pulled pork, and some sweet and sour pork, and make them a present of it. I am open to ideas of any kind if anyone has any. Terry is a proud man and I don't want to insult him or hurt his ego. Like myself He would rather die than ask for any kind of assistance so it is difficult to know what to do for them. Mitsy is a sweetheart, but just as proud as Terry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A good lawyer will be able to explain that to the at fault's underwriter and get them something. If your neighbor & son were good at book keeping the lawyer will be able to more accurately argue what the accident has cost them from an income standpoint in addition to the other tangible losses.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I thought I would just cut out being sweet


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Jim I'd say do what you can do. Like you've already done. Cook meals. Cut grass. If Mitsy has things to do, go over and sit with the boys. They likely need people wating on them.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, that's just terrible.
Visiting with him might give some ideas and would surely be appreciated. His wife will probably need help with errands and such. Just being there for them will be a great emotional help.
I know you and Candy will do everything you can and I'll bet he knows that, too. Knowing that should give them a great deal of comfort.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, decency isn't just giving when it's asked for, but when is needed. I say do what you can.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, if that's all it took, I'd be skinny as a rail.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Great news about Andy and prayers for speedy recovery.

Any news from the land down under?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Jim sounds like you are doing what you can. Sure they appreciate every thing and maybe your generosity will motivate others to pitch in.

Gene that would be an upgrade to my 4" Craftsman, do you deliver?

Think Sandra is still cuddling her Koala bear. Been quiet.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mojapitt

Kind of cool idea, piano coat/hat rack


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Jim sounds like you are doing what you can. Sure they appreciate every thing and maybe your generosity will motivate others to pitch in.
> 
> Gene that would be an upgrade to my 4" Craftsman, do you deliver?
> 
> Think Sandra is still cuddling her Koala bear. Been quiet.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, MT is out of my delivery range. I could meet you at the end of our lane, if that's okay.


----------



## Festus56

Depending on how soon it needed to leave your shop I can maybe find a ride from there but might be a few weeks. Let me know. How long of bed and how heavy? Would maybe have to fit in a car.

Montana is nice place to visit if you want to go for a drive though.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, we've done some traveling in M&T and you're right. Beautiful state.
If you're serious, it will need to be disassembled. It's on it's own stand. Disassembled, it would easily fit in all but the smallest car trunks. The bed is 38" long and, including the mounting gibs, about 11" wide. 
I'm guessing legs, platform, bed and motor would all fit in a 4' by 3' space about 2' high.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy…ok…now I really want to know what pickled bologna is….
> 
> - MadJester


It's like regular ring bologna, except pickled.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet gum, pecan and white oak logs now stacked and stickered under the carport. The rest will live in the garage for a while til I can get it up in the barn. At least the trailer is out of the garage. Lunchtime.


----------



## bandit571

Today's very short Cardio Workout…









Planed down another slab of pine…









Even got a start on the edges..









That isn't a shadow….need to plane the weathered stuff off….


----------



## Festus56

Gene yes I would like to have a bigger one if the price and transportation don't get me. Working on that now. Know some that make a trip that way once in awhile.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Sounds like great news to me! You'll be back in the saddle soon enough, Cowboy.


----------



## Gene01

If transportation is available, come on down. The jointer is free, por nada, zilch.
BTW, my friend just messaged me that he won't be making the trip due to his partner having emergency gall bladder surgery last night. He's gonna ship it to me. So, you've got time.



> Gene yes I would like to have a bigger one if the price and transportation don t get me. Working on that now. Know some that make a trip that way once in awhile.
> 
> - Festus56


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## Festus56

Thanks Gene, I will let you know if I find a ride.


----------



## MadJester

> bandit or anybody got a low angle block plane with a adjustable mouth
> opening that wants to sell or trade for two pigs and a sack of taters for ?
> 
> - eddie


I'll have to take a look down in my shop Eddie, but I think I sold the last one I had last month….



> Stumpy…ok…now I really want to know what pickled bologna is….
> 
> - MadJester
> 
> It s like regular ring bologna, except pickled.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thanks…cleared that right up for me… 

Bandit…glad the pups are doing a bit better….maybe try some white rice? Or even some boiled chicken and rice before putting them right back to dog food…

Andy….glad you're home…hope you feel better soon! 

Managed to make it down to the shop today….dusted some rust as I had boxes filling up with stuff that needed some attention. Before that, I ran out to the auction house that I use and dropped off some of the larger stuff that is just too much of a pain to ship…from the previous stuff I had left there, I took in around $400! I was amazed…LOL…..was a pleasant surprise especially since I got a call from the phone company this morning wanting some money….ugh….

Still working on getting my Pop's paperwork together for getting him VA benefits…..so much crap since he has hidden all his original paperwork….hopefully they will approve him….he served only about a year, but it was during the Occupation….and since the treaty wasn't signed until long after the actual fighting stopped, technically he served during war time…..fingers crossed….


----------



## MustacheMike

Pickled bologna was first thought to be made by Albert Koegel of Koegel Meats in Flint MI in 1916. The ingredients are :A finely chopped blend of beef, pork and spices stuffed into a natural casing. This is smoked using natural hardwoods. After cooking, the rings are pickled in vinegar. It is great when stacked with a piece of cheese and a cracker. Many deer hunters grew up on the stuff in the woods of Michigan chased with a healthy snort of Peppermint Schnapps!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

First of 2 tables started


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, just another Monday…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got my order of this


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wood KILLER????? Keep that away from your workshop, you could have a bloodbath on your hands! (Or does that say "filler?" It sure looks like a "k"...)


----------



## mojapitt

Huh, does look like a k. Supposed to be filler I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..it looks like killer.


----------



## mojapitt

You guys made me do it


----------



## Gene01

Ahhh, don't be skeered. It's water based. It won't kill the wood. Might make it a tad sick is all.
If it wasn't safe, MM wouldn't be spreading it on his pickled sausages.


----------



## MadJester

> Pickled bologna was first thought to be made by Albert Koegel of Koegel Meats in Flint MI in 1916. The ingredients are :A finely chopped blend of beef, pork and spices stuffed into a natural casing. This is smoked using natural hardwoods. After cooking, the rings are pickled in vinegar. It is great when stacked with a piece of cheese and a cracker. Many deer hunters grew up on the stuff in the woods of Michigan chased with a healthy snort of Peppermint Schnapps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MustacheMike


Wow Thanks Mike!....I'll have to keep an eye out for some…or maybe Stumpy can bring some to Virginia for the next get together! 



> Ahhh, don t be skeered. It s water based. It won t kill the wood. Might make it a tad sick is all.
> If it wasn t safe, MM wouldn t be spreading it on his pickled sausages.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Good point Gene…


----------



## bandit571

Sad news this morning….we have lost Anna Marie. She got to the point she refused to eat anything. Parvo is a nasty illness. Maxwell is eating normal food now…...


----------



## mojapitt

Very sad Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Not in a very good mood this morning…...taking Max back down to the Vet this morning…and raise a lot of…...


----------



## MustacheMike

Hope all goes well Bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Andy!!

 Sorry to hear about Anna, Bandit. Parvo is rough on all dogs but young dogs especially. I know the shelters have to work very hard to keep parvo dogs quarantined so it does not spread like wildfire. Hopefully Max can be vaccinated now that he's better so you won't have this issue again!

In other news, I'm in Tampa FL until Thursday morning for business/training. flight got in 30 min early last night and then spent it and then some in baggage claim due to lightening on/near the tarmac so luggage couldn't be unloaded. Boss and I stood around and talked about some things going on at work. Interesting. Will be waiting to see how it all pans out net week since it involves my ' in the office' teammates. Just going to sit quietly until then. If I don't get back before the weekend, have a good one ya'll


----------



## Gene01

Sad news, Bandit. Hope Max continues to improve..


----------



## ssnvet

Day two…. ugh!

*Mike* ... my dad's from Flint. I'll have to ask him if he's ever heard of Koegel's Meats.

*Stumpy* MUST bring the following to Wood Stick at the domain of Sir Charles:
1. Mike
2. Pickled bologna
3. a case of Verners
4. a case Strohs


----------



## Gene01

Jay Leno is so prescient.

If God wanted us to vote, he would have given us candidates. 
-Jay Leno-

He has a few nice cars, too.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wood KILLER????? Keep that away from your workshop, you could have a bloodbath on your hands! (Or does that say "filler?" It sure looks like a "k"...)
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That is an old fashioned "F"

Good morning everyone I had my coffee, feed the humming birds and filled the bird feeder with sunflower seeds all before 7:30


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry for your loss Bandit. Hope the best for Max

Monte that wood Filler works good for me.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, Candy, how's your neighbor and wife and his son doing?


----------



## diverlloyd

bandit sorry for loss.


----------



## ssnvet

Dang Bandit…. missed the post about your pups. That's hard. Hope little Max gets better. He's gonna miss his sis.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers. 
Bandit, sorry for your loss. Hope Max makes a speedy and full recovery. RIP Miss Anna. 
Gene, they are doing well, thank you. Terry and his son are back in their own homes. No children at Mitsy and Terry's (except when the grand kids visit). Terry is out of his neck brace. Jim may not have heard the part when I said the wreck was in February. Yeah, we don't get out much.


----------



## HamS

No I ain't going to read everything I missed.


----------



## Festus56

> No I ain t going to read everything I missed.
> 
> - HamS


Hello Ham, You were missed though. Welcome back !!!


----------



## bandit571

About time he showed up…..getting to be like TED….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Ham. You didn't miss much.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, it makes for light-hearted reading. Practically Pulitzer stuff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit sorry for the loss of anna marie its partly my fault i for got to tell you they hadn't had their shots , forgive me im sorry and parvo it very deadly to young pups ,dose Max look to be going to pull thur?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it that Ham ?, you have missed it


----------



## CFrye

Ham!


----------



## Doe

Gerry needed a new car because the 1999 Sunfire is on it's last legs. I have a Mazda that I love and suggested he get one because of the loyalty deals they have for used cars. He test drove a couple and decided on one. After an hour and a half, the salesman kept telling him about the amazing features of the car he bought when Gerry stopped him and said "I want a smoke, a coffee, and to get the f**k out of Dodge". . . The salesman said "this is Mazda".

I'm glad I wasn't there because I would have peed myself.


----------



## Gene01

I can picture Gerry saying that, Doe. Hilarious.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I got a new-to-us truck today. We've decommissioned the Ford Ranger after it tried to kill us, and we miss the utility of a truck. We picked up a 2010 Toyota Tundra 4WD with the 5.7L V8. Pretty nice ride. It's supposed to get about 14 mpg in town and 18 or so on the road. We'll see tomorrow, since we'll be making a trip to the former house to get some of my shop tools! Yay, us!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool Don. Sounds like a nice truck.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Bill. I doubt that the 4WD will be used much, but it's nice to have when you need it. BTW, it's a gasoline, not a diesel (like yours).


----------



## Gene01

Nice ride. I'll bet it's a more comfortable ride than the Ranger, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You must have some mud you can get into Don. I've heard rumors of somebody coming out with a diesel in a half ton truck. We've been hoping Subaru would bring their diesel version to America, but they don't feel like there is a big enough market here. It would get like 45 mpg.


----------



## mojapitt

Woodworking question, I need to make dinner table 96" long and 42" wide with removable leaves. Should I use solid planks or laminate on 3/4" plywood? Which would be best long term? I am leaning towards the laminations.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I drove the Nissan Titan XD (diesel) half ton. The sticker was around $59K and it really wasn't all that optioned up except for the diesel engine. I wasn't that impressed, the engine is only rated at 310hp and the transmission didn't seem very responsive. I can get a really nice used diesel from any of the big three that actually know how to make a diesel truck for under $35K. I don't know who's buying these $60K half ton trucks but it sure as heck won't ever be me!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would worry about laminating solid wood to plywood. The solid wood will shrink and expand while the plywood won't. Will you take this movement into account somehow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Yeti. Nissan.


----------



## mojapitt

I am really not sure Bill. I think calling Charles tomorrow is a better idea.


----------



## Festus56

Monte I made a poker table top last year by laminating 3/4 "poplar on 1/2" plywood. Cross grain of the boards shrunk and I had an one inch bow in 5'. Cut slots in the top with strips inlayed in. And had to cut slots in the back and put on another 3/4" plywood to keep it straight. Fought that for a week before I got it flat. Sure didn't work like I planned. Maybe there is some trick to that.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy and he sounds much better. Just talking to him i think convinced me not to laminate. Probably for the best.


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

Too tired to fix the picture. If anyone is so inclined…
Great trip. I didn't realize how much work and the trial had taken out of me.
Grateful to see the world, but I'm missing my workshop too.

Hi to everyone. Sorry about your pup Bandit. 
Andy - brain sugery is no excuse to be lollygagging around. I suppose you're in your jammies in the afternoon too!


----------



## mojapitt

Had to fix it for you


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny guy


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I built a similarly sized table from maple. My boards ran across the length, so to minimize the effects of wood movement, the skirt, edging and slides were glued with dots of glue at the center of each table board. Glue blocks were used on the skits as well. The edging was grooved to fit stub tenons and also just spot glued. The end pieces (long grain) were simply face glued. The slides were also screwed to the underside through over sized holes. The three leaves were edged the same way as the top. Sorta like bread board ends.
The table was built 30 years ago, in Arid-zona and went to IL. I saw that table last May and it's still flat.
Back then, I used Elmers wood glue. Now, I'd consider Titebond hide glue. A bit more elastic.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

there are 3 main things you will need, some good leaf pins these are the ones i use http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=40145&cat=3,43586,43588,40145

a good set of slides these are the ones i use https://www.paxtonhardware.com/product/wood-table-slides/table-hardware

or https://www.paxtonhardware.com/product/gear-table-slides/table-hardware

there are also these leaf aligners that are easier and simpler , not as fancy looking http://www.rockler.com/table-leaf-aligners-6-pairs?

Table forks are nice https://www.paxtonhardware.com/product/table-leaf-forks/table-hardware

your going to want a decent dowel jig to drill the alignment pins should you elect to use them .

I always go solid wood , and use a simple batten under the leaves to maintain level and prevent cupping, never had an issue .

Gene is correct run the boards across the table.

Glad to help if i can.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio is done for the morning:









Turned this nasty blank into something more useful..









Takes awhile..









Used a couple of these little planes..









If'n I don't one might get jealous of the other..


----------



## bandit571

Max seems to be getting a bit better. Has had a bit of soft, canned Dog Food, can walk around on his own…IF the mood should so strike him. Not sure if he is just weak, or just being lazy.


----------



## bandit571

Brunch today was a bowl of cold pasta salad….with bacon in it….

Another good day to just sit in front of a fan…..


----------



## Cricket

Apparently I am destined to spend this day completely lost.

I think I may have just passed myself on the way to the coffee pot…


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's happened to me before, it can usually be remedied with copious amounts of coffee, the stronger the better. A little bacon never hurts either!


----------



## GaryC

Cricket, pull your shoes off, put your feet up, close your eyes and think of that spot at Corpus


----------



## mojapitt

> Cricket, pull your shoes off, put your feet up, close your eyes and think of that spot at Corpus
> 
> - Gary


And if that doesn't work, take a couple shots of Cuervo Gold


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…so terribly sorry for the loss of Anna…..she was a sweet pup even if she did yap like the dickens sometimes….very sad….hope Max feels better soon…

Ham!!!

Eddie…I'm gonna message you about the planers….


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Cricket.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Here ya go, Cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Seems like that sign is saying "This is the middle of no where"


----------



## firefighterontheside

The road to nowhere….
Nice picture of Uluru Sandra. The biggest rock in the world.
Pump training is done for the day. We had to draft water from a tank with the new pumper.
I've got two days of work and then 10 days in Branson. Anybody wanna come and visit?


----------



## HamS

I am not exactly sure when I last posted, but I have been busy and perhaps just a bit tired. In March my dad passed away and I believe that was much more of an emotional stress than I want to admit. I have focused lots of energy on finishing serious repairs to my house and enjoying my grandson.

I have barely spent any time in the shop recently, but seem to be busy all the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry to hear that Ham.
You missed the Jamboree. Hope you got to see some of the pictures.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Hi Ham… Sad to hear about your dad. That's a tough one… I'll be there soon, as my dad is in nursing home with bad dementia and failing rapidly.

74…. I thought all the red rocks were in Sedona, AZ… but that's a big'un Nice to see smiling faces.

Pulling my hair out trying to get contractors to call me back for a small construction project I'm overseeing at work. Now my boss understands why I want to frame it with our own labor.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….Max is back to some of his old habits…..

Just got back from taking a friend of ours to the ER…...of course, she would pick the same time that 3 squads show up. Just something in the air around these parts…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Welcome back Ham and so sorry to hear of the passing of your father.


----------



## bandit571

Miss Anna Marie has been laid to rest, in her most favourite spot in the backyard. Have a raised garden plot we never really used, but, she loved to lay in it. Will add a lot more dirt over the area, and raise the sides up another layer. Rest in piece, little lady….


----------



## bandit571

Digging a hole, no shade, and temps almost at 90 degrees…..I am soaked. But, it was worth it, for her.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nothing like digging a hole on a hot day. I've dug dozens in my back yard. My dogs poop in them.


----------



## bandit571

> Here ya go, Cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe
> Must be from up in Michigander,way?
> 
> Seems like that sign is saying "This is the middle of no where"
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


----------



## MustacheMike

> Nothing like digging a hole on a hot day. I ve dug dozens in my back yard. My dogs poop in them.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> That is why Stumpy gets paid more that me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Ham,

Losing a parent is a tough thing. Glad to see you posting.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Wish Marty would quit sending all these thunderstorms…..just makes things stickier.

Max has had a busy day, today…..so, now he is taking a nap. I had to walk two blocks each way today, just to get a couple small cans of "Mighty Dog" dog food. He seems to like the canned stuff. max can walk on his own, just needs a little help to get up on his feet, is all. Seems to be filling out in the middle, again. Thinking he might just pull through all of this….

Dungeon shop is too hot to do much woodworking in…..maybe later this week?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boy did we have a storm here. I've been running nonstop since 3. I haven't see this many trees down since the tornado of 2003. Ought to find some nice trees for lumber though. I saw at least 2 walnuts down.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you tipping walnut trees over with the firetruck?


----------



## bandit571

Lots of thunder, lightning, and a stiff breeze, not much rain….all headed towards Clinton County, OH….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, we are still under a Watch until about 1 am…...Warnings are down south of here.

Not sure what is on the schedule for tomorrow..

Note: County south of here has had it's second head-on fatal crash in a week. This time, fellow hit a deer went left of center just as the other vehicle was coming over the hill….no, I don't think he got to keep the deer, either….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, are you tipping walnut trees over with the firetruck?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No. I swear.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, are you tipping walnut trees over with the firetruck?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> No. I swear.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


He offers his buddies a walnut box if they'll do it for him! ;-)
Internet has been patchy over the last few weeks. They 'fixed' it today. It went out twice with in the first 10 minutes after they left. I called. The guy on the phone did something else (it had come back on while I was explaining). It was out again when we got home from a Sam's run. First world problems… 
I think I lost my mind, a bit, yesterday. The laundered phone (remember last summer?) has been growing an alien inside that was pushing the front screen farther and farther out. I could get it to work by pushing in on the lower left corner. Well, even that trick ceased working. I went upgraded to a new iPhone 6, for the bigger screen. I asked Jim "Where's that woman from last year, that said 'I'm not gonna pay that for a phone!' ?
I don't know, but my next one had better be an iPhone 12!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

RIP anna marie , keeping Max in my prayers for a recovery

HAM very sorry for your loss , good to hear from ya it takes time for pain to heal itself ,it leaves a empty spot


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

run out of month made some hinges and a latch and pulls out of scrap maple and some kind if dark wood


----------



## CFrye

Oh, to have this kind of energy and enthusiasm! Made me laugh to watch it!




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Hoping Max gets back that kind of get up and go…....

I put a spoonful of food in his dish…...he HAD to lick the spoon. Spoiled mutt…..yep, he is starting to feel a bit better…....still lazy.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…can't sleep, might as well stay up…...Olde Pharte Power naps later?


----------



## Gene01

Went to bed around 19:30 last night. Up 8 hrs later. Still dark. Stubbed my little toe on a chair leg while stumbling to the coffee maker. Forgot to put the beans in last night. Nasty surprise after it quit making. Started over. Now, finally COFFEE. The day is looking better.

I had mistakenly left two reels of LED strips in my Amazon cart. A few days ago, Phyllis made an order of quilt batting and included those light strips. I really didn't want them. At least, not now. But, now I have 33' of LEDs to hang in the shop. That's for later.

Yesterday I went to the upholstery shop and picked up some samples for the Morris chair. One batch is vinyl and one is some sort of laminated leather. Our son and DIL will be here this weekend, so they can pick their material. One more chair and ottoman to assemble. Then hang those LED strips. Someday, maybe I can get to build something little.


----------



## CFrye

Ooooo, sounds like something I would do, Gene! 
Spoke with the internet provider, again. Gonna send the guy back out, again, today to check the outside equipment…


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I'll bet that's maddening as Heck. Our provider is Frontier. We've been with them since they first laid in the cables for this area. There were a few glitches early on, but now they're pretty reliable. Does Frontier serve your area,?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've done that Gene….leave stuff in shopping cart that I didn't intend to buy. Cindy asked me if I wanted it before she ordered her thing. I like to use the cart as my, I might want this memo.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, maybe we should start using the wish list.


----------



## mojapitt

Every now and then dumb questions come to mind. What percentage of a pencil lead is actually used vs sharpening?

These are the kind of questions that cross my mind when I am alone in the shop too much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Every now and then dumb questions come to mind. What percentage of a pencil lead is actually used vs sharpening?
> 
> These are the kind of questions that cross my mind when I am alone in the shop too much.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Depends how sharp you like to keep your pencils.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, I put a Freud stacked dado in my wish list one year….didn't get it. Two years later I got it. I had forgotten about the wish list. Same thing can happen just with delayed effect.


----------



## mojapitt

I tend to prefer needle point pencils. However, I can't do the study myself. Because I cannot keep track of a pencil that long. I was thinking that Stumpy could get government funding to study it .it's in the interest of reducing waste in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm

Power Nap concluded…may take more than one today.

Put a Lot number on a pencil or three, and keep a log book beside the sharpener…....P. #221….Sharpened @ 0900


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

I'm getting a wee bit miffed at the dysfunctional management of the Subway where my 16 y.o. daughter works. They're scheduling her to close by herself over and over, which is:
1.) a two person job to drill through the closing checklist in less than 3 hours (my daughter is their till midnight when she has to do it by herself).
2.) a violation of the states labor laws for employing minors.
And now yesterday, her co-worker ditched her in the middle of the dinner rush and she was swamped with customers and all alone. When she called the manager, he told her he couldn't get anybody to come in…. and HE didn't come in himself. (score zero points for leadership)

My daughter doesn't want to "get in trouble" or "get her manager in trouble" and has actually punched out so that she doesn't exceed the max hours she can work, and then stayed another hour to finish the closing checklist off the clock.

In my opinion, they're just exploiting her pure and simple, because she's young and naïve and they are not willing to pay enough to hire and retain reliable workers.

Very frustrating!


----------



## Gene01

I like Bandit's idea of the log book. Appeals to my fastidious nature…NOT
Ever see the Mad Russian on YouTube? He puts his pencil in a drill and holds a cheapie sharpener to the end. Pretty slick. 'Course, he's the same guy that chucks up a toilet brush to peel potatoes, too.


----------



## mojapitt

I only got maybe 6 lines between sharpening.

Matt, all employers take advantage of anyone who is willing to work. Your daughter probably showed that she was dependable when others were not.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, after doing that video on portrait carving, I suddenly want to try other types of carving, particularly relief. Since carving tools are about $45/each, it's a good thing I've been collecting vintage gouges for the last few years, right? NOPE! Turns out I have every single size and profile that I DON'T need for the Mary May carving lessons I planned to take. So I'm off to Woodcraft to spend a small fortune…

If you didn't see that carving video (using a power chisel for the first time) here it is. (The photo is of me any my brother):





View on YouTube


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, my heart bleeds for you. Not so much now that your video has instilled in me a yearning for that Arbortech carver.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, drop Mary an email she sells chisels and they are the best, I promise


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Every now and then dumb questions come to mind. What percentage of a pencil lead is actually used vs sharpening?
> 
> These are the kind of questions that cross my mind when I am alone in the shop too much.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They forgot one Monte and that is lead breaking off.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I love the carving thing.

I also have many tools that can deemed completely useless at any given time.


----------



## bandit571

Sent an email to the two sellers on ebay to find out WHERE the packages are, or were. Awaiting answers.

Monte: I can't SEE needle sharp pencil lines…..but, I can split any line drawn when I cut with a saw. Old habit….


----------



## Festus56

I have a partial box of pencils that I will donate to the sharpening study. Will prove that one can spend more time sharpening than using.


----------



## mojapitt

Dull points leave fat lines and that can throw the cut off enough to not get good seams. I blame all of my bad cuts on dull pencils.


----------



## Gene01

But Mark, the job's not complete without the paperwork.


----------



## Cricket

Y'all are simply the best.


----------



## Gene01

To quote my dad, "Measure it with a micrometer, mark it with chalk, cut it with a hatchet." 


> Dull points leave fat lines and that can throw the cut off enough to not get good seams. I blame all of my bad cuts on dull pencils.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene I think I would like your Dad.


----------



## bandit571

Have a full drawer of pencils….


----------



## mojapitt

> Have a full drawer of pencils….
> 
> - bandit571


That's where they all go


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm having this problem where my eyes aren't as sharp as my pencil. I looked at magnifying safety glasses, but couldn't get my myself to get them.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish my mind was as sharp as my pencil


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I too would be pretty miffed on the Subway work schedule, in fact I wouldn't tolerate it. Management badly needs to get their poop in a group as what they are doing is dangerous and illegal, not to mention very unfair!


----------



## Cricket

I have a confession to make.

I went Pokemon hunting with my daughter last night.


----------



## mojapitt

> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went Pokemon hunting with my daughter last night.
> 
> - Cricket


I am thinking you may be one of the few here that do it.


----------



## HamS

Howdy.


----------



## bandit571

Howdy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went Pokemon hunting with my daughter last night.
> 
> - Cricket


Did you kill one? I hear Pokemon tastes like chicken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure I'd put up with that for my 16 year old daughter, but it sure sounds like she's the responsible one at that store.

Dad just called me with good news. Seems the treatment he had for cancer was very successful. Almost no sign of the spots in his liver anymore. I guess it was the same kind of treatment that Andy had. His liver function is very good and diabetes is well under control.


----------



## Festus56

Thats good news Bill. Hope he stays well for a long time. Speaking of Andy how is he doing? Hope doing great also.

Hello Ham


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt it sounds like you need to have a talk with your daughter about standing up for herself. Walmart was sued for having the employees work off the clock and breaking labor laws. Sounds like her manager is in a position they shouldn't be.


----------



## Gene01

That's wonderful, Bill. I'll bet you and the family are ecstatic.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Couldn't be happier Gene.
Where is everybody?


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on a chair for Denver


----------



## bandit571

ummmm…


----------



## mojapitt

Roughly what it will look like


----------



## Gene01

Good looking chair, Monte. Do I detect butt curve? Or is it the camera angle.
When I read 'a chair for Denver' I thought of John Denver. 
Isn't it amazing how prescient his Rocky Mountain High was?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read the same Gene. Far out.


----------



## mojapitt

There is a butt curve. I don't like how low it is, but the style isn't bad.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe add a bit of curve to the back?


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I agree totally. Unfortunately it's built to their drawing. Not my design.


----------



## bandit571

Bummer…..twould a bear on my back, that flat slab of a back.


----------



## bandit571

ummmmmm


----------



## Gene01

Monte, would they object to a matching curve in the seat sides?


----------



## mojapitt

They are kind of anal about it being the way it's drawed. That's why I call it "Brand X" furniture. I don't put my name on it.


----------



## Gene01

Well, I guess the customer is always….something.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the items I make for them lacks style and are too generic. But it's their business.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I realize they're quite a ways away from from you, but did they require you to sign a non-compete agreement so you don't start selling directly to their customers if/when the demand becomes such that it would be crippling for them to survive without their markup on your work?


----------



## mojapitt

No paperwork signed. I actually prefer to be able to walk away if I so choose.

Denver is not a market I would normally go to. Competition is fierce for BKP products. If I was to choose a city, it would be Minneapolis or someplace east where BKP doesn't exist.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought of your situation remembering a visit I had to Brian Boggs Chairmakers in Asheville. The woman I spoke with there during a tour told me they were trying to figure out how to best protect their designs while getting everything better documented with a CAD program so any subcontractors they had making chairs would know exactly what was expected of them. The particular design in question was a new swing frame that Brian personally had quite a bit of time invested in the design and construction. It wasn't so much an issue of problems that had arisen, but rather keeping problems from occurring and having recourse if they did.


----------



## mojapitt

The store I am building for I believe wants it generic so it's easy to get anyone to build them. I believe in being unique. Every customer gets something no one else can buy.


----------



## ssnvet

*Happy Friday! *









*Earth shattering news!* 
My sawyer neighbor has his tractor fixed and mill tuned up and I'm dragging my nephew over on Saturday to help tend the mill. So what's a fair price if I'm providing 2 warm bodies to do all the grunt work and the sawyer is just pushing leavers and running the tractor?

*Hockey night update:* 
Last nights game was a blast. Both goalies were red hot and an hour in it was still a 1 to 1 game. Since I don't have any real moves, my philosophy is to skate hard and to put a shot on net whenever I can, regardless how far or bad the angle. It appears to be working as I squeaked a week backhand between the goalies legs. PBRs in the locker room to celebrate.

I went in to see the doc Tuesday and he says that if I have a hernia, it's a small one and that I should just throw in the towel as I'm too old to play hockey anyways. Thanks for nothin' Doc.

*Nice*.... Here we go again. These people are monsters! And my daughter is saving her Subway $ so she can go to a French study program in Cannes (~8 mi. SW of Nice) next summer. Why am I not super excited about this?

Speaking of Subway, she had a partner to help close last night, and they wrapped up in just over an hour. I'm hoping that this is the new normal and I can skip being Mr. Bad Guy. My daughter is the "crew leader" at age 16 and her helper is ~20.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored, bored, bored, bored, bored.


----------



## Cricket

> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went Pokemon hunting with my daughter last night.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> I am thinking you may be one of the few here that do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It is an evil game. Once you play you cannot stop.

Don't even check it out.


----------



## Festus56

> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I went Pokemon hunting with my daughter last night.
> 
> - Cricket
> 
> I am thinking you may be one of the few here that do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> It is an evil game. Once you play you cannot stop.
> 
> Don t even check it out.
> 
> - Cricket


My flip phone does not know me sometimes let alone what a Pokemon is !!!


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt for today:









$6.25 spent…so far. Brace is a 6", I think ( $0.25) plane was a buck, a fiver for the Yankees

Oh, and a pair of belts for my drill press @ $1 each…....still have a few sales to go to..tomorrow. This was from just a single stop this morning….


----------



## Festus56

Finally got around to posting my cobblers bench in the projects. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/257410


----------



## Festus56

Nice rust finds Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Since I spent all my money on carving gouges, I decided to turn my own mallet from some white oak. I figure if it's tough enough for the hull of "Ol' Iron-Sides," it's tough enough for carving…










I spent four hours sharpening yesterday. I think I'm ready to get to work!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello from sunny Branson.


----------



## j1212t

hi to you from crazy crazy europe. I got the back row seats thankfully.


----------



## bandit571

Bummer, that brace turned out to be just another 8" brace. 









Oh, just a quarter was spent on it, anyway…









This is that rusty old #3 plane…turns out to be a Fulton, by Sargent. had to replace the rear handle…









Not too bad, for just a buck?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt Jake. You lay low why don't ya.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, be safe. I don't envy your position right now.


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck to you, Jake. Keep safe.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got the cabinet finished , now the fun begins ,well as soon as i get some chisels and learn to sharpen them ,


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Need you and William to contact a fellow LJ named the Fridge…...Friend of his lost all of his tools in that Arson fire in MS. Civil War governor's house that burned. Fellow was doing the restores inside….came back the day after to find all his stuff burned up.

Max is drinking out of his bowl today. He is starting to trot around. Just needs to regain all the weight he lost. Seems to be on the mend, now.

Lathe stand looks great! Better than mine….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit that good new on Max , going to williams next week , will contact the fridge ,think he s around Lafayette i think , but will see if i can help


----------



## MustacheMike

WOW! Nice use of the space Eddie!!


----------



## Gene01

Ditto, and nice work too.


> WOW! Nice use of the space Eddie!!
> 
> - MustacheMike


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done Eddie. I did something similar with my grizzly sander, but I did t put on doors or drawers.


----------



## bandit571

The Game is a-foot, Watson! Day Two is about to begin…...

Had trouble getting out of bed this morning…...Max didn't want to move….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

I stopped at HF yesterday while killin' time…

*killin' time* [kill-in' time] verb (used without object)
1. to linger aimlessly or as if aimless in or about a place while waiting on wife:

2. to move in a slow, idle manner, making purposeless stops in the course of a trip, journey, errand, etc. while waiting on wife:

3. to waste time or dawdle while waiting on wife:

I was lookin' into the HVLP gravity fed sprayer and that brought on another round of questions. Charles, hopefully you are lurking. They have a HVLP and a LVLP, description shows the LVLP to be more for woodworking. Can anyone expand on that???


----------



## CharlesNeil

Lvlp, is excellent, it uses ,lower pressure, but it also is typically used with thinner materials, the biggest issue is they also use smaller orifices and they have to be precise. I may have to get one from HF and give it a try, I just use the HVlP, i would be a little concerned with the LVLP and water base, but I have not tried it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Marty I picked up a HVLP spray gun at HF for $9.99 with a coupon last week. Have used it for stain and poly both and it works great. Way lighter than my 20 yr. old siphon gun. And its pretty purple too! I was not killing time, I took Jamie with me.

See there is a spammer trying to sell plans on my project I posted yesterday. Think it is Monte's favorite.

Glad to hear your pup is getting better Bandit.

Enjoy Branson Bill, might get a little warm in a day or so.


----------



## Gene01

Strange thing about those gravity fed HVLP guns. They refuse to work upside down. And, the material runs out of the cup, too. Not a good thing when spraying the inside of a cabinet. Plus, dragging a compressor hose can get unhandy. I somewhat solved that problem with a plastic hose. Still, for convenience and versatility, I think the Earlex spray station is better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We just got back from a hike that included 338 stone steps that were laid in 1937 down to a waterfall. You would have thought I was killin the wife, while waiting on time.


----------



## mojapitt

Native definition of the words

"Elm" - Heavy wood that smells bad.

"Cottonwood" - See "Elm"

Yup, sawing today


----------



## bandit571

Paid $16 for these two items today…









And $3 of that was for the eggbeater drill! The tool box, though, is quite full..









Even had another pair of Yankees..









Even had a few bits for the braces..









Might take a while before the full inventory is done. ( There was an older style syringe, NIB, in there as well…
Ice cold Coney Island Brewery Root Beers are now in order, I am bushed…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here are the stats for both HVLP and LVLP…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

My rust hunt today took me to an auction where I trapped this fully grown coping saw with adjustable blade length…..









Not sure about this next strange piece, but I'm thinkin' about putting it to use in an ice cream bucket…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Eddie- *That is a FINE looking cabinet! As a fellow Harbor Freight lathe owner, I take my hat off to you!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went to a colonial (French and Indian War/ American Revolution era) encampment/re-enactment today. A little small, but still enjoyable for a history buff like me.










The militia quarters










This is a French trapper/trader we met. nice fellow. That wooden lantern over his shoulder looks familiar… (Mustache Mike made one of those in a recent video)










And afterwards Mrs. Stumpy and I had an early dinner at a nice little outdoor wine and charcuterie bar. This is a RARE instance where she let me take her photo (she hates cameras)


----------



## mojapitt

Great day Stumpy!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Found a chair at the encampment that I'm going to make. The base folds in on itself like an accordion. These types of campaign chairs were popular particularly in the eighteenth century navy because you could very quickly stow them away should you need to clear the decks.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like a lot of fun Stumpy and a cool chair also


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty HF has a $50 dollar spray gun that is getting a lot of very good reviews amongst the car painting community. I have one of the purple ones and would mail it to you but it would cost more then what they sell for at HF. Whatever you choose watch some YouTube videos about that particular gun and see what it's issues are and how they fix it.

I worked on the wife's car all morning and would like to roll it down a hill. Changed the oil and fixed the body work that a local shop did less then a half assed job on. Then tackled the inside when the ac is on the condensate drips under the carpet so I drain about a gallon of water out of the floor board and another out of the foam under the carpet. Then sealed up all the places that I could see and get to but it is still leaking so I need to come up with a fix. That will involve a wooden form and some plastic and a heat gun. I also checked out the front suspension, it's making a noise and vibration. Didnt figure that one out yet but thinking wheel bearing. Did I mention the car is a 2009 with 115000 miles on it and the fuel like has already rusted through. DONT BUY A PONTIAC they are straight junk. I have had no issues with my 89 Honda Civic.

Also went looking for led lights but the ones I wanted are not in stock 4500 lumens and 4' long for $30 so I bought two t8 bulbed 4' florescent ons for $13 a piece. My bench will be light up like a baseball stadium.


----------



## ssnvet

Doing the deed today…





































Gary (a fellow ex-Bubble Head) is 70 and has bad diabetes… But can still run the mill like a champ. We had to plow through several of his logs on the bunk board b4 we could access mine. Mill is a 20' Timber King.

Here's the first fruits loaded up 7×7x12' with a short stack of boards… the rest are all too long for the truck, so going back with tandem axel trailer to retrieve them shortly


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit got a hold of your friend and he lost most his tool in the fire ,,seem he got a lot back thanks to the fellow lumberjocks donating , great community of craftsmen here , he still needed a mallet , got him one coming , , is Max doing any better ,in my prayers ,

Stumpy good looking mallett , my first choice to turn also , and love that chair are you going to do a blog on the chair,looks like yall had a good time sometimes it good to just get away

Marty i have the gravity feed one you can have , used it often till i got the Earlax it is a lot better it sprays a finer mist , , sometime they go on sell with both needles , you will need a diffrent one than the stock one for sparying poly,

nice haul Manic

Andy keep your head up this will be behind you soon ,


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Max is doing a lot better, starting to act like his old self again. I thinking he got a little carried away yesterday…...crashed big time. Rested up and now ready to go again…


----------



## GaryC

Eddie, what day are you going to Vicksburg?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, in the midst of all those rusty tools in that tool box, there was a green cardboard box. Opened it up to find….an all-metal syringe. Candy might know the kind….had "wings" out to the sides for fingergrips, big knob to shove on, BIG needle. Had a sight window along one side…...everything says OUCH! just looking at it…

Put it back in the box, put me hat on, and walked the two blocks to the Police Station. I figure they would dispose of it better, than some of my neighbors would. Didn't want to just toss that thing in the trash, either.

Maybe tomorrow, I can pull an inventory of what is all in that tool box…..and buy another can of PB Blaster, going to need it, I think..


----------



## Festus56

Sounds like a syringe for livestock vaccination the way you described it Bandit. Have used them on cattle and horses when I was on the ranch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that looks like a challenging day of sawing. Sawing upside down and all. I don't think your finished photo made the cut.
Nice pictures Stumpy. That chair looks like a winner. I'm gonna save that picture. You got any dimensions?


----------



## StumpyNubs

No dimensions. I'll just make them up.


----------



## mojapitt

> No dimensions. I ll just make them up.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That's my favorite way to build anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> No dimensions. I ll just make them up.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I can do that. I'll just base it off my dining chairs at home.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors were back again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gary going wednesday or thursday going to see if hes free one of those days


----------



## Festus56

> No dimensions. I ll just make them up.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Almost everything I make comes from a picture.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry for the lopsided pics…. Took them on phone and posted from iPad and can never get them fixed unless I'm at a PC










I pulled two Wayne free 7×11x16 out of the big oak log, as well as several 5/4×14 x16' boards, and a pair of 8/4×6x16' boards.

Big stuff is all on the tandem trailer in my front yard. Pics to follow tomorrow.

Looks like next summer I'll be timber framing a 3 season porch off of the side of our house.


----------



## ssnvet

Lesson learned today… I do not like tractors with automatic "shuttle shift" trainees, Gary's 36 HP Kubota was really "herky-jerky". Also, his Power stealing is out and one rear tire was loaded with Ca-Cl and the other wasn't, so I was up on 3 wheels several times when heavily loaded on uneven ground. :^o

I'll stick with a standard shift and 12 speed synchro-mesh gearbox.

Also, after binding up and throwing 2 standard blades (leaving them dull and kinked) we got a lot better performance after opening a new box of a Timber Wolf blades.


----------



## MustacheMike

I had 3 Kubota's and one Kioti and all had hydro's. Loved them. Kubota nor makes a 55hp with hydrostatic.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

Those have to be some heavy timbers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's national ice cream day, git ya some…..


----------



## mojapitt

Chair and table ready for Denver


----------



## mojapitt

Desk project delivered today also


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im going to Horror Freight to day and scope this out, I dont see how it could pressurize the cup , but it may. You have to pressurize the fluid, or you have an old siphon gun, so we will see, probably buy one and test drive it.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, can you use a broken band saw blade in that adjustable saw?
Great haul, Bandit! That might take even you a couple of days to clean all that up. 
Congrats on the milling getting done, Matt! Sounds like hockey was fun, too! Hope Subway gets their act together. 
Stumpy, fun times! Thanks for sharing the pics! Please tell your wife, she is beautiful and not to avoid cameras. Is she joining you next June?
Jake!
Table looks great, Monte! Stained or walnut? Are the table legs slightly splayed? It looks really subtle. I like it. The chair back slats going different direction from the seat slats is a little … jarring (?) to my eye. Is that a wooden briefcase on top of that fine desk?
MUST honor National Ice Cream Day!


----------



## mojapitt

No, pencil drawer for desk


----------



## CFrye

Last week we modified our HF wet grinder by cutting down one side of the water trough. 









Now we can use it way better. Jim built the sliding tool holder last year after we took the lathe tool sharpening class at Woodcraft. Now, I have to dig up the plans for the jig to actually hold the tool AND make it! 
And the mail lady delivered a package from PSI yesterday. Pen making supplies!


----------



## CFrye

> No, pencil drawer for desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now I see!


----------



## bandit571

ummmm…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, can you use a broken band saw blade in that adjustable saw?
> 
> - CFrye


Scroll saw blades…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does that make it a cordless scroll saw???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waiting anxiously for your scorecard Charles…..


----------



## Gene01

Son and wife are up from Tucson for the weekend. Between them both, Phyllis and I learned how to better operate our new cell phone. Now, we just gotta remember what they showed us. Methinks we might want to hold on to our land line a bit longer. 
They picked the material for their chairs and ottomans and to my relief, they picked a reddish leather the supplier calls Merlot. Now that they've seen the finish, they agreed that their first choice of a camel color wasn't gonna work.
Phyllis has her shoulder replacement surgery on Tuesday next. So, my son and I will load the chair today and take it to the upholstery shop maybe Thursday…or when Phyllis is released. No sense in making two trips down there.


----------



## MadJester

Ham, so sorry to hear of your father passing…

Bandit…nice job on the burial….I'm sure Max will pull through at this point…sounds like he is doing much better…and a very nice haul on that toolbox full of goodies! Next time sell that syringe on eBay….don't let the cops have all the fun with it!!



> Every now and then dumb questions come to mind. What percentage of a pencil lead is actually used vs sharpening?
> 
> These are the kind of questions that cross my mind when I am alone in the shop too much.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And how much is sharpened away? Hmmmm…....



> Matt, I too would be pretty miffed on the Subway work schedule, in fact I wouldn t tolerate it. Management badly needs to get their poop in a group as what they are doing is dangerous and illegal, not to mention very unfair!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I concur….

Bill…great news for your father!

Eddie…lathe stand came out looking fabulous! 

Yesterday I decided to go to the townwide yard sale up in Coxsackie, NY…..(yes, that's the name of the town…I'll give you all a moment to stop laughing….done? good….)......on the whole, it was busy…lots of people selling stuff…sadly, most of it was crap…..really bad crap like Wal-mart crap….but…I did manage to find what few tools they had…my buddy that told me about the event had the best stop of the day…he was helping a family sell out the contents of a house there. I checked the house, the building next door…found a few things…and of course asked if I could check the barn….got a 'probably not'....then got in the barn 'cause my buddy works wonders…..found a poor dead cat in there and only one axe….but then there was a small shed behind that as well as a little tiny cottage back there also….pulled a few nice things outta there….and got it all for a great price….a long day (hour and a half drive each way) but I'll call it a productive day…..if I feel a little energized later today, I'll maybe paint a room upstairs….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,

I sent Monte some pictures to post for me . Here is what I see, it does not pressurize the cup, so I just dont see how it can pull the fluid up with out a fair amount of air pressure. like the old siphon guns. Second it has a 2.0 needle/nozzle, which is too large for water base , dyes/stains and so forth, I was looking to buy one but decided it just wasnt worth the effort. With noted exception to the gravity fed, most of the bottom cup guns had larger nozzles as well, and they pressurize the cup, which to reduce over spray from excessive air pressure is a must. I seen the reviews but they refer mostly to thicker paints, which if using higher pressure typically dont produce near as much over spray, as a wood finish or dye or stain just because they are thicker .

My 02 , its just not suited to wood finishes. Ill stay with the gravity fed.


----------



## mojapitt

From Charles


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bottom photo is the LVLP , note the cup pressure line on the other guns.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbahs ,

Mr. Bill….. These are the big ones…



















For reference, that's an 18" chain saw bar.

Mustache Mike…. I'll believe you about the shuttle shift Kubotas, the one I used must have been in rough shape. I drill like the flexibility of 12 gears fwd & reverse though.

Of for an 8 hour road trip to CT and back… I need to takes some CDs


----------



## MadJester

I have physically tested the air outside today….if I don't just break down and install the a/c units upstairs, I'll get nothing done…I think I will put one in this evening when it cools down a bit…or early tomorrow morning before the sun has a chance to bake the place….


----------



## bandit571

S L O W L Y working my way through that tool box…will need a new wire wheel after this

Claw hammer is a Champion brand, not sure about the little ball pean hammer that was down in the bottom

Wrenches were from ….Billings, Snap-on, Walden-Worchestor, and a few I can't ID…

That fellow was hard on screwdrivers….found three phillips #1 screwdrivers, all bent the same place.

Two HUGE pipe wrenches….one with a movable jaw,AND a leather washered (Estwing style) handle…the other is a Stilson, with a fat wooden handle. Both are still on "soak" at the moment

Several pliers…

I'll post later today about the weird stuff that was also down in thar….have a bunch of sockets to clean…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No, pencil drawer for desk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Now that is really classy and like it alot


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta take a quick detour through the ED for smashed thumb. BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're a bad boy Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

That's not exactly how my wife said it.


----------



## Festus56

Dang it!! Just because you work there does not mean you have to use the services they provide Monte


----------



## Cricket

DO NOT LIKE SPAMMERS…


----------



## Festus56

> DO NOT LIKE SPAMMERS…
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks for taking care of the one that I had yesterday Cricket


----------



## mojapitt

Wife wouldn't let me take pictures of it. Lost thumb nail, tore flesh from bone and fractured the bone. Other than that it's fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's your prescription for?


----------



## mojapitt

Antibiotics for infection


----------



## MadJester

Wow Monte…I've hit my thumb pretty hard with a hammer before, but not in quite as epic a manner as that! Hope you feel better soon!!

I ended up doing very little so far today….so little in fact, that one might even call it a nap effort….because basically….that was my afternoon….one. giant. nap.


----------



## bandit571

ONE lousey yard sale today…...4/4×12x48 Walnut slab @$1 and a 8/4 chunk they were going to make into a mantle piece…...Lots of live edge, with a twist to it…..also a dollar, and also Walnut…..

Philm @ 2300 hrs…....


----------



## bandit571

Ok, got a few pictures:


















$2 for the pair…









Wonder what Monte would do with these…









Still rough sawn..









Will need to clear off the bench, first….


----------



## bandit571

Almost done with the tool box treasures….trying to figure out how to take a few pictures of all the stuff….

Monte: OOOOOOOWWWWW! That will feel about the size of a basketball by tomorrow….and stick out like a ….well, you know…...


----------



## Gene01

Geeze o Pete, Monte. That had to hurt like hell. I feel for ya. Hope it heals real fast.

$2..???? A Bandit you sure are. That's almost grand theft. Great find, though. Just hide that walnut til the cops leave.


----------



## bandit571

Fellow said $1 each…I did not argue with him…..


----------



## CFrye

Are those saw marks or curly grain, Bandit? Oh, yeah. *You Suck!*


----------



## bandit571

Mainly saw marks…..


----------



## bandit571

As for those treasures from the tool box….









Small pipe wrenches..









A few pliers









Other strange items..









Since there was two braces in the box, might as well have a few bits, too. The long one is an 11/16, the others are 16/16" 









I guess Phillips was doing a bit of screwing around?









Sorry, these were the only chisels I found..









I think the smallest size here was 5/8" ...









Since Sue likes hammers….

Not too bad a weekend?


----------



## DonBroussard

Another sad day for law enforcement-this time in Baton Rouge. News reports that 3 officers were killed and at least 4 more were injured. Please pray for those lives lost, for those injured and for the restoration of law and order here and across America.

Jake-Keep your head low.

Monte-OUCH!


----------



## StumpyNubs

We're going to have to start calling you *Monte Nubs*.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Terribly sad! Just an excuse for murderers to kill cops.


----------



## firefighterontheside

From our Facebook page. We put the thin blue line on all our apparatus to show our support for law enforcement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Monte, wanna compare thumbs??? Helped my son build a mini barn today…..

Never mind, just read your followup, you win…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles that's good enough reason for me, I'll stop and get the HVLP tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's my thumb anyway since I went thru the trouble of taking a pic…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, knowing how bad my thumb hurts, you would not want to have won.


----------



## mojapitt

Still hurts looking at it


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I'll let you win tomorrow too…..


----------



## mojapitt

I can feel my pulse, thumb thumb, thumb thumb, thumb thumb


----------



## MadJester

Oh, Monte…that just sounds so sad…..I sure hope it stops hurting soon…..

Bandit….a big you suck on the wood….and if the hammers have a makers mark, what is it?


----------



## bandit571

Claw hammer has a Champion stamped on it…...ball's was ground off…


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Monte! And Marty! Hold 'em above your hearts as much as possible. That will help to minimize the *thumb thumb, thumb thumb, thumb thumb*


----------



## MustacheMike

Holding several cold ones to the lips might help a little as well!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…..marnin ta ya…...

Have to go sit by the mailbox today….package from Okinawa is coming in today's mail…..It left Chicago back on the 7th of July…..


----------



## Gene01

Probably won't help Monte or Marty, but I just read that smearing honey on a wound helps it heal faster. Supposed to be an anti bacterial, too.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Monte…. Ouch! If you put a red heart sticker on that boo-boo it might heal faster. :^p

8 hour round trip to CT and back to deliver my daughter to a college summer program. My butt hurts.

Back at the salt mine today…. I need to clear out the Cover-it tent, so I can properly stack some lumber in there.

The back yard needs mowing again already. Just who's bright idea was it to plant grass back there anyway?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Trying to figure out how to get anything accomplished with one hand. Need practice.


----------



## bandit571

Sticks out like a sore thumb, right?

May have to put someone to work to hold things for you…..

Marty: you can soak your thumb " In Cider"


----------



## bandit571

Have a ceiling fan to replace…..one has has a light switch with a dead short in it. Can't find a replacement switch. Hate doing ceiling fans. Too much up and down a ladder for me…Vertigo does not play nice on ladders….


----------



## Gene01

Learning about our cell phone. Downloaded an inclinometer app. Just might replace the Wixey. Got a neat bubble level, too. 
Our kids strongly suggested that we leave it on all day so we can receive calls. Great idea, no?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Leave it on all the time, but restart it about once a week.


----------



## mojapitt

I never shut mine off. I probably restart once or twice a week.


----------



## Gene01

We shut it off most nights. For us, nothing is so urgent that it can't wait til morning, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Old Dead Short fan is in the trash can….new one is up, and running nicely. Shin is very sore, from pushing against the top step of the ladder…

New fan has one light bulb,,, about the same size as a nite-lite bulb…

Next on the Honey-do list….replace the seat on the toilet…might wait until AFTER lunch..


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Bandit. That walnut would make a nice toilet seat. Can't beat the price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Making toilet seats is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Gene01

Hmmmm….more sanding might help.


> Making toilet seats is a pain in the butt.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, forgot to say what a fine gesture those blue strips on the fire trucks are.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sitting on a toilet without one might be more so.


> Making toilet seats is a pain in the butt.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## Cricket

Wait. WUT?

Cell phones have an off button?


----------



## bandit571

I think Maxwell is starting to feel better..









Back to being a Beggar Pup.

BTW: A package came in the mail today….









1/2" wide mortise chisel, from Okinawa, Japan. 









The fellow forgot to put some tape across that very sharp end…package had a hole in it. The only thing I have done to this "hog-leg" is remove the rust from the hoop..









Otherwise, it is in great shape. Max? He is starting to put the weight back on.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> As for those treasures from the tool box….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

The one on the right is what my father in laws father used to use for railroad use in the early 1900 to 1920 at the pump station and I have it hanging on the wall and it is in great condition.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What s your prescription for?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That is not a prescription but a check and me thinks he is paying the hospital bill


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Another sad day for law enforcement-this time in Baton Rouge. News reports that 3 officers were killed and at least 4 more were injured. Please pray for those lives lost, for those injured and for the restoration of law and order here and across America.
> 
> Jake-Keep your head low.
> 
> Monte-OUCH!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don

I just seen on TV that the person in charge of Black lives Matter declared war on Law Enforcement. To me he should be put in prison just for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy, he isn't recovering as fast as he would like. Still can't type. Thanks everyone for thinking of him.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene if you eat local honey it will also help to take care of allergies


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy hang in there , and we are all pulling and praying for ya ,

Bandits that's good news on Max,getting his appetite back is a good thing , got the munching from his mom shes a pro at it .


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I find that eating honey is good whether it's beneficial or not.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Gene if you eat local honey it will also help to take care of allergies
> 
> - diverlloyd


Gene that worked for me 
, when i moved to Alabama mine went crazy , lady told me the honey trick it worked


----------



## diverlloyd

I like dipping Popeyes spicy chicken tender in mash potatoes no gravy and mixing honey in the potatoes


----------



## Gene01

Thank goodness, no allergies here. But, we go through lots of honey. Probably more now that DL posted about honey in mashed potatoes. 
It's good on cereal, crepes with fruit, pancakes, PB& honey, in home made BBQ sauces and even on ice cream.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just spoke with Andy, he isn t recovering as fast as he would like. Still can t type. Thanks everyone for thinking of him.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I tried looking a week back what he was going in for and could not find it?


----------



## mojapitt

He had surgery to remove a brain tumor.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, having some Seafood Salad, and a Cold Lemonade..

Been dialing up youtube lately….Sherlock Holmes with Jeremy Brett. Mr Brett passed away 20 years ago, and is still the best of the actors to play Holmes…..Dial up The Red Headed League sometime….or the case of the Dancing men. Granada TV produced these, for A&E Network.

My, that Japanese Mortise chisel is razor sharp! Next rocker that MIGHT get made…I'll see about some 1/2" wide mortises…just to use it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! Night, all!


----------



## CFrye

One of Andy's daughter puts honey on watermelon and cantaloupe. 
How are the thumbs today, Monte and Marty?
Hey, Beka! Are you home?


----------



## mojapitt

Thumb is somewhat better. But this "relaxing" sucks.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, is the angle for sharpening the same?

Candy, I gotta try that. It's usually salt on melons for me.

Monte, you're not working at the hospital, either? Time to catch up on those daytime tv dramas.

Phyl's surgery is at 14:00 today. She should be in recovery around 17:00. I'll hang around til she's transferred to a room. Not sure how long she'll be in the hospital. The Doc said three days barring unforeseen complications. She'll be chomping at the bit tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ @Candy yes - got in Sunday evening. As good of a time as expected when travelling for work. It was a nice bonus getting to see my friend, but staying those extra two days kinda takes it out of you on Monday. Also returned with a pretty nasty sunburn. Went to Long Beach on Saturday and forgot suntan lotion on my shoulders. Ouch.

@Monte hopefully you recover quickly  sitting still doesn't seem to be anyones forte around here!

@Gene good luck to you and Phyllis! Surgery is never fun for any parties involved!

Ok, back to work. Boss is back in town for meetings and we've got lots of deadlines this week. /sigh/


----------



## CFrye

Gene, you and Phyl are in our thoughts and prayers. 
Internet is gone at home. Need to replace it. Anybody use Hughes Net?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, we have smart phones that we use as mobile hotspots. That is our Internet.


----------



## CFrye

Please explain that to me. I tried to do that - connecting the iPhone to the desk top - I'm not holding my mouth right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Today will be a ride on the Branson Scenic Railway, then up to Springfield where we will go to Bass pro and the Grizzly tools store(Cindy is really excited) and finally dinner at Lamberts - home of the throwed rolls. I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, you have to pay for the service before you can do that. Then there's a setting to turn on wifi hotspot.


----------



## CFrye

I've seen pictures of the Springfield Grizzly store, Bill. It's *HUGMONGOUS!!*


----------



## bandit571

We have phone and Internet through a CenturyLink company's modem. It is a phone company in my area. internet is NOT dial up, though

Marnin ta ya…...

Have no idea on what angle they used on that mortise chisel. My others are at 30* or so…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, you have to pay for the service before you can do that. Then there s a setting to turn on wifi hotspot.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I switched on the hotspot. I have to pay *more* to AT&T!? (sigh) What do I have to ask for?


----------



## mojapitt

The phone provides WiFi. We have a laptop so it automatically connects to it. There has to be a way for desktop to do the same.


----------



## mojapitt

The phone provides WiFi. We have a laptop so it automatically connects to it. There has to be a way for desktop to do the same.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I havent tried the honey in the mash potatoes without the spicy tenders. The honey just goes with spicy.we also go through a lot of honey here I like it on toast,bicuits,in tea i could go on. I hope everything goes well for phyls surgery.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, here's a link to AT&T that might help.
LINK
Monte, does that eat a lot of data?


----------



## mojapitt

Took off the splint last night. It feels much better. I was not impressed with how she put it on and felt it was too tight.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks all, for your kind thoughts re Phyl's surgery.
I'll let you know how it went…..Probably tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Gene, I've got it bookmarked (i.e. opened in another tab on the iPad to check out later. Right now it's Day Day time. Later gators.


----------



## bandit571

A heads up to those in my neck of the woods..

This coming Labor Day weekend…....West Liberty, OH, is holding it's annual Tractor Fest. Last year, I walked over 2 miles, shopping through all the vendors. There were a lot of old tools!

Some years, there is even a Blacksmith, do a show, and making things out of metal. He would also be able to fix broken parts on the Steam Tractors that are working there…

Lion's Park, southeast edge of the town, St Rt 245 goes right past the parking areas. Or, you can continue on out of town, and see the TWO Piatt Castles east of town .

I think one of the castles is open for tours.

Town to the south..Urbana, OH….has several Antique shops, and a B-17 museum at the airfield.

Might want to plan to attend, you don't want me to get all the goodies…..Admission is free BTW…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Gene hope for a successful surgery and recovery.

Have fun in Springfield Bill. While you are there stop at Boot Daddy and pick me up a new pair.

Not sure about honey on melons but PB and honey on toast is one of my favorites.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 100° next 4 days. Not pleasant in the shop.


----------



## Cricket

What's for lunch?


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket bacon cheese burger was for lunch and the dog hand ciicken nuggets.


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings and salutations most venerable Nubby friends,

Stacked beams and lumber inside the Cover-It all by my lonesome (well my faithful blue ox named Babe did help) last night. Came back into the house soaking wet, covered with saw dust, and with a soar back… but everything is finally under cover. I just need to scrounge up some sticker sticks and put the final touches on the pile…. which turned out to be quite an impressive stack, if I do say so myself.

Got the window AC units in down stairs… just one left for the master BR.

Busy, busy at the salt mine.

Hope you all are having a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Small parts and sockets are out soaking in the white vinegar…..will see how they turn out later

Need some ideas on what to use that walnut for…..

Mid to upper 90s by the end of the week…..yuck.

May try to resaw the 8/4 plank down…..somehow. The 4/4 one is WIDE…and has a bit of cup. with a split at one end. It may get "split" the rest of the way. Then the planes can have their turns….


----------



## mojapitt

Television is not worth watching. Looking forward to going back to work on Thursday.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ having a hurdle trying to figure out what to do next with my plane till. not sure I'll be getting into the shop with temps reaching into the 90's later this week so more mulling over may be necessary. maybe face it off with some hard wood as well as put a lid on it??


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. if you're not more careful, you're going to condemn yourself to a lot of sitting around and watching TV.

There's an old adage… "slow is smooth and smooth is fast" Don't let yourself be rushed my friend. You're still mustering 10×10. Let's keep it that way :^)


----------



## CharlesNeil

here Monte, guaranteed to put you to sleep. Quick, fast and in a hurry http://cnwoodworking.squarespace.com/1-corner-cupboard/


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene pray all goes well , and a full and speedy recovery


----------



## mojapitt

I was stacking lumber, no machines involved. I am naturally slow and usually safe. But Murphys law is always watching.


----------



## mojapitt

I will watch the videos this afternoon Charles. First will be an aggressive nap.


----------



## bandit571

Well, the white vinegar soak wasn't all that great, had to finish things up with the wire wheel, anyway.

Computer is acting strange, keeps complaining about a "script" has stopped working…Three times while just typing this post. Videos I tried to watch…..stop dead after 50 seconds. About ready to do a restart….again. Happens everytime the GrandBRATDIVA gets on…

BRB


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- That's a classic series. I've watched it a couple of times. Too bad it's not in HD though


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nothing like spending an hour filming, only to discover my microphone wasn't on. I wish I could say this is the first time it's happened to me…


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. Sorry Stumpy.

Home from work - late. need to work a bit more but would rather think about my plane til dilemma.


----------



## bandit571

Just call it The Silent Movie?

The tool box of treasures has finally been emptied, and the paper on the floor of it? A Labor Day Sale ad…from Rinks Department Stores…..September of 1982….They even had the metal 10'x6' shed that I bought back then…$124.00 and change. Right after I got back home in 1972…..I helped do the "start up" for the rinks store here…store is long gone…part of the building is now a multiplex movie theatre. We have to wear a dress shirt, and a tie when we were at work there. Seems a long time ago…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I never know what to tell people when they ask me what I do for a living.* I used to say I was a woodworker, but that makes them think I make furniture or cabinets for sale, which I don't. If I tell them I make YouTube videos, that starts a whole conversation about cat videos and all sorts of crap. And making video is only part of what I do. So I decided that I can sum it all up by simply saying I am a writer since I write books, articles, scripts, blogs, woodworking plans, etc. Of course I don't go into all of that detail, I just say I'm a writer. And when they ask "what do you write" I say "I write about woodworking." This inevitably leads to a disappointing stare that says "this is a lot less interesting than I was expecting when you said you were a writer." So now I have a new answer…

"What do you do for a living?"- I'm a writer.
"What do you write about?"- I write novels for people with dementia.
"Really?"- Yes, it's an excellent line of work.
"How so?"- Well, I only have to write one page. The book can still be as long as I like. I just copy the same page over and over and over…

-That usually ends the conversation.


----------



## firefighterontheside

All I bought was 100 sanding discs for my ROS. Salivated over the table saws.
It IS big Candy. I bought my current table saw there about 10 years ago. Thinking of upgrading in the future.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, computer is still wonky….I hit the "img" icon and NOTHING happens, that window does not open. Will try a few photos elsewhere and see IF it is just LJs site or mine computer….BRB


----------



## bandit571

Went over to the TPW site…..it would not even let me start a thread…or comment on an existing one..something is still out of whack here.

Mozilla comes up with a "Pluto TV"?? Like a pop-up window, that freezes everything else. Not sure WHERE that came from…2 restarts so far, things still messed up. This happens everytime my 11yr old Granddaughter gets on here. About ready to lock this computer out from her.


----------



## bandit571

Test..test…test









Took awhile, and got another blurb about a script not working…..hit the red "X" on the pop-up to get rid of it.

Might try to rehab that little eggbeater next, or the tool box….


----------



## bandit571

Iorbit Malware has had a field day so far. five seperate scans have been done….Computer even locked/froze up on the internet side of things. computer even "lost" the mouse for a bit.

have the Yankee drills about all cleaned up….that No. 131A could even serve as a walking stick, the thing is LONG.

The two No.130A s i have…..the better looking one needs the shifter button, may grab it out of the other one? There was a post about taking old screwdriver bits, and grinding the two spots to make them work in a yankee Screwdriver. have a couple older hex-shanked bits….the long ones, maybe I can make use of them?

The #135A And the #133H use the same sized bits…..skinny ones. The 130s use a slightly big bit, and the 131 uses a huge bit. have to watch out when I "open" the 131A…...it almost reaches down to my toes…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I use ccleaner and malwarebytes to keep my laptop running.


----------



## mojapitt

95° today. Tried to get some small things done. Nearly melted.


----------



## rhybeka

I cut the grass at 8pm and that was all I accomplished. Time for sleep so it can be repeated tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

All I got done today….soaked a bunch of small stuff in vinegar….then a wire wheel to finish up…meh.

A lot of the sockets in the tool box had a hex drive instead of a square drive. Strange.

Gene: I am unable to post over on Morris' site. The box where you type in a post doesn't show up, other than the red letters that say "required" I can post a title, post a few tags….and that is it. I can't even message people over there. Can't even add a reply to existing posts. WTF!


----------



## mojapitt

I just spoke with Andy. Sadly the prognosis is not very good. But they continue to look for ways to improve his future. We can only continue to hold him in our prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy can't get a break. I wish he could have news like my dads.


----------



## Cricket

> I just spoke with Andy. Sadly the prognosis is not very good. But they continue to look for ways to improve his future. We can only continue to hold him in our prayers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Please let him know that he remains in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## Festus56

Monte let Andy know that there is a whole army of people here that are pulling for him all the way!!!

Almost done with the cabinets for the front of our toy hauler conversion of the cargo trailer. 97 here today, makes spraying poly a lot of fun but I won eventually.


----------



## mojapitt

Folks, he can read but he can't type. What you write here, he sees.


----------



## bandit571

Well, then…GET WELL, ANDY!

As for this computer…..found a malware that was changing a few things(8) around…..managed to block and remove it. Mo bettah now. I even was able to post over at the TPW site. I can now post pictures on here! Hoping I can watch a few videos…...earlier, all i got was 50 seconds run times…..bummed.

Had a strange phone call today ( never answered it) last four numbers were….0000? Will do a scan on that scammer tomorrow. Also getting a NC area caller…..scam as well. If I don't know the number calling, I don't answer it.


----------



## MadJester

> Learning about our cell phone. Downloaded an inclinometer app. Just might replace the Wixey. Got a neat bubble level, too.
> Our kids strongly suggested that we leave it on all day so we can receive calls. Great idea, no?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Very cool….leave it on all the time….my parents were too old to figure this out, so back when they were still running around on their own, I could never get a hold of them because they didn't want to "waste the battery".....just plug it in every night and you'll be fine….and make sure your honey is local honey…that helps with the allergies in your area….

Andy….hang in there dude!

Bandit…Max is getting so big…and I'm happy he is on the mend! And that chisel is sweet looking!

Gene…hope Phyl feels better soon!

I finally put one of the a/c units in the upstairs apartment…along with a fan…didn't help much, but the other day it dropped the temp from 89 to about 78…(it's just a small a/c…)....and I need to put the door on at the top of the stairs..too much for that little a/c to try and cool off…went to start painting the last two rooms up there and forgot that I needed to caulk, so I did that…

Yesterday I again attempted to go upstairs and paint…ended up cleaning up the back porch up there a little bit…kind of glad I wasn't in the middle of trying to paint when the call came in about a pick in town….peeled out of my driveway hell bent for leather (whatever that actually means…) and scooted on up to that location that had that HUGE pick a few months ago….there was still a lot more to be had and basically came away with a lot of great stuff….not quite as much as the last time, but a good pick anyway….and when one of the guys mentioned another building? I about lost it….it was the original workshop the guy had been using….sad to say I had to leave a lot behind (it was either too big, would cost too much, or it was attached into the floor….).....I gave them the number for my auction people, so maybe they can get the rest cleared out…

So…fell asleep super early last night and ended up wide awake at 4 am this morning…..might as well do some work now that I'm up… Have a great day everyone!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Camper water heater isn't working so we've got a guy coming to look at it this morning.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, Phyl and I are thinking of you and wishing you the best. Hang in there, buddy.

Bandit, glad you got the computer sorted out. Saw your post over at TPW. Nice haul. 
Looks like Max is well on the road to recovery. Glad to see that.

Candy, honey on cantaloupe ain't half bad. Haven't tried the watermelon, yet. Hard to find local honey around here. But, neither of us are bothered with allergies. I do like the mesquite honey and that from cactus flowers, when I can find it. I think it's hype, though. How do you really know the bees get their pollen from specific plants? There is a difference in taste, though.

Phyl came though the surgery with flying colors. The Doc said every thing went as planned with no problems. When I left her last night, she was still a bit groggy and the nerve block they did at the site was beginning to wear off. But her right hand was still unusable. She ordered soup and crackers for supper. Glad I was there. She'd never have gotten those crackers open with just one hand. 
She thinks (hopes) she'll be discharged this afternoon. I'll be down there at noon. Have to deliver the chair for upholstery at 10:00 first. Maybe we can come home soon after. 
Thanks to you all for your good wishes. They worked.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Gene!


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear Gene. Always need some good news.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy from one Andy to another don't listen to prognosises(not sure if that's a word or not)people can always get better then they say, with a little hard work. We are all pulling for you and you can do anything you set your mind to just remember that you have a good work ethic and a good support group. If you need anything just let us know.

Gene I'm pulling for phyl also. For the honey here the bee boxes are placed in or around the area of the pollen they want. Like lavender honey the boxes are by fields of lavender. I'm sure there are other types of pollen in it but you can taste the difference in them. The wife bought some clove honey to put in my tea it was horrible. Even my best fruity tea couldn't make it palatable. I would like to be a bee keeper but I'm a bit on the allergic side to them. Last time I was stung by a honey bee( I grabbed a role and it was on it and almost smashed the poor little thing), it was in the palm of the hand and it was about the size of a boxing glove in about a minute. Every other time I have been stung was by wasps they seem to not need any reason to sting me.

It's hot out here and I need to mow so that will turn into a migraine afterwards and I have my nieces birthday party to go to tonight. Should be a good night I guess my brother inlaws inlaws are very big into the local charities so I'm sure they will ask if I have anything made to donate yet and I don't. I'm having a artistic block on projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 102° today. Won't be fun in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Mid 90s the rest of the week..yuck….triple H s are here in force…HOT , Hazy, and HUMID…..

Sitting in a shady window, windows are opened all the way. Have a big box fan right behind me, on HIGH.

Shop is in the basement, still gets warm down there….


----------



## mojapitt

My shop is a dirt floor metal siding pole barn. Like an oven in there.


----------



## bandit571

Been trying to figure out what to do with that Walnut I picked over the weekend. Need to bring into the shop, but they are both too big for the shop.

BTW: That 12" measurement for the width of the 4/4 plank? That is from the narrowest end, then it get WIDE. Has a live edge on one side, and a sawn edge along the other. has a bit of cup going on, from where the fellow had left it out in the sun. Longer board has a twist in it, with a bit of a bow along the length. may cut the long one down…...IF I could think of a use for it….(anyone need some rough sawn walnut?)


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings Nubbers….

Andy…. hang in there and keep your chin up. Praying for you to experience "the peace that transcends all understanding" (Philippians 4:6-7)

Gene…. very happy for you and Phyl

Feeling like I'm in a time warp. What day is it?


----------



## bandit571

Well, the two mid-sized Yankee screwdrivers now how bits. Phillips ones for now. A bit of grinding on a couple old drill driver bits. Rounded off the hex part of the shaft, where it goes into a holder. Ground a notch on the end, to match what the Yankee bits have. There is a notch already there so it matched the little notch on the Yankee bits. Not only do these "new" bits fit in the 130A's chuck, they will even lock inplace. Saves me over $7 per tip…

It is NOT cheap..merely being Frugal…right?


----------



## bandit571

Next, need to rsize a few for the smaller 135 driver. Might find a few "spare" screwdrivers, and see which shank will fit. Then add the notches. The Yankee Handyman #133H is the same size…..I can use it as a"model".

Hand to dig out the wheel dresser for the grinder. needed a square edge on the wheel, after all…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hang in there, Andy!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm,for some strange reason….when I entered this site a little bit ago…there appeared a big pop-up ad for ( easy there Monte..) Ted's Woodworking plans…...It's gone now, but I didn't know he was allowed to put up an ad on this site.

Finally getting this computer back to normal…...GrandBRAT Diva had a friend stop by this morning…...fouled the sites up, again. Working my way back from all the "extra junk"they pulled up, just so they could get on Facebook….not on my computer, you don't. Somehow screwed up every site I visit…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Was it one of those flash ads that change? If so, it's a Google thing, not a LJ's thing.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty check this out , this guy has a eye for detail

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/258210


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Prayers being offered for you and Carol and your family.

Gene-Sounds like Phyllis' surgery was all good. Great news!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy keeping you in our prayers ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

even a blind hog fines a acorn every now and then ,










found on CL ,


----------



## MadJester

I think Eddie won the big "you suck" today…hope you got it for a great price dude! 

Hey Andy! Boom bip bip, boom de-ada…boom de-ada…boom de-ada daay ay ay ay…. 

Well…I think I have a tool addiction issue (not a problem…never a problem…)....went back today for trip number three to the buildings in town that keep on giving…glad I went, but I think I'm spent for the month…not just money wise, but I am dog tired at this point…got a Stanlsy Marsh No.100 frame vise w/saw…kept thinking about it all last night and all day today, so I had to go back for it….got a chance to look around without those other two guys there trying to step on my game, crawled under two workbenches and found an awesome funky doghead hammer with slanted face, some blacksmith tongs and some fishing sinker molds….so a good day again overall….that guy there loves it when I throw my money at him…..maybe I should make him dance for it next time….LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like it's always been there Eddie. Really.


----------



## bandit571

The shorter of the two pipe wrenches









Curved because the "plumber" beat on it a few times. That be leather washers for the handle's grip. Brass spot is from a repair he made….brazed.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i have had that jet vac for a while , picked up the sander for a couple 100 today , with a few roll of paper ,he has a whole shop of tools he selling , he getting ready to move to arkansas and says hell buy new stuff when he get there ,most the stuff is out of my range , lots of festool and swish made power tools , he has a shop of well made tool , of the top sheff brands , picked up a keller dove tail jig and about 10 router bits , the big thick aluminum one ,gave him 150 and i didnt try to talk him down ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Billlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll im stuck in the cyber portalllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice deal Eddie. Now hook that vac up to the sander.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh! Somebody save Eddie. I'll send Sean to save ya. He just said yesterday he wants to see you.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I think I am signed in to this site..but..why am I seeing words with double blue lines under them….and, IF I should happen to brush over one…a small pop-up appears.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, more clean up on the computer tonight….blue lines are now gone…Pop-ups are gone, too.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl's confined for another night. Sentence commuted. Tomorrow she's out.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I was denied work release today also. Can't go back till next week.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene and Monte when i see the warden ill see if if yall can get out early for good behavior ,

Bill tell Sean he s the man , and maybe ill see him in virginia at charles place at the meet ,

Bandit i feel the pain , been there and done that ,


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- That wrench is a good example of how things have changed! Can you imagine a plumber these days going home at night and brazing his wrench? He'd toss it in the trash and buy a new one before he'd spend an hour repairing it. Good tools may still be expensive, but not like they used to be. And skilled wages are so much higher in comparison.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Need Walnut? Hop on over here to pick them up..

Stumpiness: I have seen way too many old tools that were repaired that way. 2' Ridgid Pipe wrench, they had brazed the last 12" back onto the wrench..

Ummmm…sensor on Transmission is replaced….had to have my son come down to do it, my hands were to fat, and were getting cut up.

Need to take the old part back to Autozone and get my money back….lifetime warrantee…..then…"The Game is a-foot, Watson!" Have a few sales to go and "raid"....IF I can get the Boss moving….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs….

Thursday is hear and you know what that means? Hockey Night in Maine, and…. tomorrows Friday !!!

I made a pitcher of raspberry Margaritas last night and promptly lost all motivation after imbibing two servings.

Still need to finish sticker stacking my oak boards… and I have my official honey-do list that must be completed before I get the green light to build the TF three season porch next summer. Fortunately, it's a short list. I think the Margaritas helped :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Day 4 of sitting around. Very bored.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- If you're bored, you can always learn how to get started in wood carving.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I made a quasi somewhat margarita last night and then felt compelled to spill the whole thing all over the camper carpet. We need cup holders in this thing. You still have the leftovers?


----------



## mojapitt

So you're saying that your next woodworking project is drink holders?


----------



## mojapitt

Just went through a road construction site. If there is ever a time to feel sorry for them, 102° and straight sunshine is it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe Monte, but I'll probably just get the plastic fold up ones that screw on the wall.
Yeah that's rough working conditions.


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Bill, somehow we never have leftovers on Margarita night. :^p

But here's the recipe I like….

1 cup Agave Tequila
1 cup Chambord
1/2 cup Triple Sec
1/2 cup lime juice
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup sugar
pinch of salt
1 cup raspberries
~2 cups of ice cubes

put all this in a blender and hit the play button.

slice a lime and wipe the glass rims with it, then dip in salt and use the lime for a garnish.

Yummy


----------



## ssnvet

Sorry Bill, somehow we never have leftovers on Margarita night. :^p

But here's the recipe I like….

1 cup Agave Tequila
1 cup Chambord
1/2 cup Triple Sec
1/2 cup lime juice
1/2 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup sugar
pinch of salt
1 cup raspberries
~2 cups of ice cubes

put all this in a blender and hit the play button.

slice a lime and wipe the glass rims with it, then dip in salt and use the lime for a garnish.

Yummy


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds double good Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure it's better if you make twice as much


----------



## bandit571

One "Tent Sale" today….same guy that will be down at West Liberty, Oh on Labour Day weekend….I spent $15 on stuff, could have spent a LOT more.

The other sale this morning….four full sized and rusty hand saws….including a couple D-8 xcuts..but not at $10 each…tain't happening.

One Stanley socket chisel and a big handful of auger bits, mainly Irwins…..$15 at the tent sale. He had two Stanley #6c s sitting on the table…$35-45 each….already have mine.

The fellow usually sets up three tents of TOOLS down at the Tractor Fest…..told him I'd see him down there….
Photos? Well, lunch comes first….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, rust hunt goodies, day one









$1 a piece on the bits, ranging from 4/16" up to 18/16", 10 bits, coming two duplicates. The yellow tag on the chisel says…."$5.00" I had to add a handle to the chisel, though. Same price either way. Chisel is a 1/2" TH Witherby…....need to strip off the clearcoat the fellow sprays things with. Not too bad a morning?


----------



## mojapitt

I always JOKINGLY say "What could possibly go wrong? "

Yup, cut the same drawers parts wrong twice in a row.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh yeah, that's the last of that size boards in have. So I have to wait till tomorrow to cut it wrong again.


----------



## ssnvet

Always figured you for an over achiever Monte :^p


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, hate to disappoint, but your not Startrek, your not going where no man has gone before, I promise. 
i have done the same, cut a scroll for a step back , cut it 1/2 " too short, after the verbal thing was over, I calmed down and …............Did it again. I feel your pain,


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte at least it was just a board. I watch a coworker hit his thumb full force with a 2lb flattening hammer and cuss and say how stupid he was then did it again on the next swing. That's one of the few time I have used the "well that one way to f that up". I enjoyed watching him hurt himself on a weekly basis for some reason maybe it was because he was so dumb he thought he was a genius. Yeah that was probably the reason. Monte just live by Bob Ross's line happy mistakes.

Andy I hope you are doing better today.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone want to go along on a Rust Hunt in the morning? Be at my place by 0800 hrs tomorrow morning…that tent sale will still be going on, along with a few other good sales.

BTW: at that tent sale today…a fully loaded Machinist's Tool Chest, solid Oak construction Brand name begins with a "G"....$200.00

Another sale tomorrow says they have SAWS….

Candy is not allowed to go…..Mudflap would fillet me…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you get started early tomorrow Monte, you'll have time to do it wrong several times before you finally do it right.
9 days in Branson on the downward slide now. 2 more days.


----------



## mojapitt

I dug through my scraps and found enough wood for one more try at the drawer. Successful this time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just went through a road construction site. If there is ever a time to feel sorry for them, 102° and straight sunshine is it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I appreciate the concern Monte but I had the A/C on high…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Bill, you almost got 'er whipped…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had to sit in road construction while on my way to work this morning, I hate road construction…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What projects do you mainly work at Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

The best part is pulling out into live traffic in a truck that ain't got the speed to get out of its own way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What projects do you mainly work at Marty?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Some days I get brave and go play on the Interstate, others I choose to stay in a safe parking lot…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, the people I saw (2 women also) were driving stakes getting ready for a concrete pour.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Today was a school parking lot and dodging planes on the tarmac at the airport…..


----------



## Gene01

FINALLY! Phyllis got checked out at 16:30. Supposed to be at 11:00.
She's home now. Some pain but she's got ice packs and Percocet. Only two ice packs but ninety pills. She's in bed for the night. I'm going to be an OT/PT for a week or so.


----------



## bandit571

I don't know which was worse…..pouring concrete in this weather ( BTDT) or standing downwind while they lay asphalt roadways….

When a 5 gal. cooler of gatorade lasts maybe an hour? Big bag of ice, drop in two packets of mix, add water until full….Didn't help me too much…..heat cramps got me a ride to the ER one year…...all I was doing was form building.

Max is back to his old self now. Instead of a little moocher….he is now a long-legged BIG moocher. Hogs the bed at night, and the fans the rest of the time.

One sad note about Max…..he will sometimes go out to the garden where Anna is buried, lay down on the mound, and whine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor guy!
You got a PT belt Gene?

My dad talked to Andy for hours apparently. Said he sounded good.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we had male and female litter mates (Sarge and Pepper) for 6 years then the female got hit by a truck. For years Sarge would go lay on his sister's grave every day. A sad sight.
.
Bill, don't know what a PT belt is. My DIL had a PT Cruiser, though.
Glad to hear good news about Andy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit Ezekiel did the same thing when his friend was killed , made me cry it's sad to see.Brownee is expecting another litter soon ,i would like for you to get the pick of the litter and i will have it get all shots and ill get it to you , it would be Maxs 1 st cousin ,


----------



## GaryC

Gene, he likely means a gate belt


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

waiting on a macro to finish so thought I'd stop past.

@Bandit the walnut would be great somewhere in my entertainment center project… or I could use it for my plane til…. I've got plenty of mental projects to use it in  It's way too hot for me though! holy moly! make sure you take/drink lots of water!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Yes, I'm referring to the belt physical therapists and others use to help get people up and keep them from falling. Our ambulances carry them too for helping gets people up who have fallen.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came yesterday










Mostly elm and maple


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice monte. I can't seem to come up with any maple.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That looks like the second best kind of fairy to have visit! Looks like it should make for so nice boards.


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for breakfast anyone?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Alex the spammer.


----------



## Cricket

> Spam for breakfast anyone?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I threw your breakfast in the garbage.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….Flagged spam…


----------



## Gene01

OK, now I understand PT belt. Nope, don't have one. But she's steady on her feet.
I might need one for me, though. Going to see a foot Dr. today about a corn or bone spur or nerve tumor on my left foot. Doubt any fix will leave me non ambulatory, though.

Eddie, you got a regular puppy factory with Brownee.

Monte, that's a nice load. Lotta work there. Wait for cooler weather?? How long are they?


----------



## Gene01

Hey now. Spam is bacon in a different form. .. sorta.


> Spam for breakfast anyone?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I threw your breakfast in the garbage.
> 
> - Cricket


----------



## mojapitt

The logs are 10'-14'. I have my best Tree Service willing to leave them at a more usable length.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers!
Spoke with Andy Wednesday evening. We're gonna go for a visit tomorrow. He told of his granddaughter, Ella, being dumped by a new young mule that got spooked. Trainer caught the mule took it back to Ella and told her to "Get up!" And "Get on!" Took some convincing, but she did. I don't know who Andy was most proud of: Carol and Kim for not rushing out to Ella; Ella for getting back in the saddle or the trainer for making her do it! 
I shared a video on Facebook of Andy and family on mules. Trying to figure out how to share it here…
It's Day Day time, and I am more than ready. Later y'all


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is very proud of his daughters and VERY proud of his granddaughters. He's done a good job there.


----------



## Gene01

Having met Ella, I'll bet it didn't take much convincing.


----------



## mojapitt

New member of Andy's family


----------



## mojapitt

Talking to Andy, Ella had never been thrown before. So it did take some convincing. He was proud of the life lessons learned and how it was handled.


----------



## rhybeka

YAY for Andy's family!

work let up a tad so I stopped past. Great pic Monte/Andy. I love foals - so cute and as long as mom isn't too protective you can usually pet them.  makes my day!


----------



## bandit571

Marty seems to be sending all of his Thunderstorms my way, today…....didn't have to..

Maybe tomorrow, I can go rust hunting, again…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene this will be the last litter , ,i was suppose to take care of this but didnt and decided to have one last litter , there are full bostons ,i think ,

Bandit will get the first pick if he want one the rest ill sell ,be fore fixing her ,

went back to the man selling his shop tool to move picked up a keller dovetail jig and 6 router bits , he even has them on a stand that you stand on to use it , this way dont have to use table vise 
, was worth a 100 bucks , and got a festool 6 inch ROS for a 100 and a Fein vac system and another sander for a 100 , now i just got to figure out how im going to eat the rest of the month


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boys are plaYing at a park, nothing but walnut and box elder trees around.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, sweet haul…and oh yeah, you suck.
Those will be some good pups.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday gang!

Tagged along with one of our sales reps for a site visit to a big defense contractor to measure up crates we're quoting. They had crates stacked to the ceiling every where. 13 years ago we ran all of their wood and corrugated, but we lost the business because we couldn't pull our head out and stencil legible text on the crates. Now we have a chance to get it all back. Big $... Fingers crossed…

Gene… happy to hear Phyl is home and on the mend.

Eddie…. you suck!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## mojapitt

7 drawer dresser nearly finished


----------



## firefighterontheside

As luck would have it, my truck has developed a mechanical problem on Friday afternoon. Fan belt squealing, but I don't know if it's the idler or some other pulley. Can't get anybody to work on it before we have to leave on Sunday. Hope it makes it home.


----------



## bandit571

Give the belt a shot of WD40 will the belt is moving. Take a LONG thin dowel rod, and hold it where you can test each pulley. You will feel the different "vibes" from a bad pulley. Hope it isn't the water pump's…...


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm….there are three kinds of people in the world….those that can count, and those that can't…

Eddie: The Boss teared right up at your kind offer….I leave the details to you. Max is getting tired of playing with the cat…..


----------



## mojapitt

Drawer no. 7










:-O


----------



## bandit571

Ahhhhh!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Drawer no. 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-O
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Interesting. The aforementioned hidden drawer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can just barely see the belt, a little. No chance of spraying it. You should see under the hood of this thing. There are, I think, 5 different coolers on this truck. Radiator, trans cooler, inter cooler, etc. it costs $400 just to get a new belt on these trucks.


----------



## Gene01

All that stuff run on one serpentine belt?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are all just different radiator looking things in front of the fan. The fan and belts are all hidden under a shroud. I believe I have 2 belts.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit they mated on july 12 at least i saw it that time ,,when she has them ill post some pics , and you can pick out Maxes cousin you want , ill have their shots , and get it to you ,this one will be a good one as the mom and dad both are super moochers but good natured


----------



## bandit571

Can't wait to see them, Eddie

Beka: up early and come on over to my place: 
Meet Maxwell!
Pick up Walnut!
Go to a couple tool sales!
Back home before the heat gets too much…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes Bill, sounds busy under the hood of that Ford, I remember when they came out with the dual turbo powerstroke, the first thing I thought was: That's going to be fun to work on! Did you end up scoring any of the downed trees around you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right Yeti, I change my own oil and that's about as far as I go. I went out of town right after the storm. I go back home Sunday and work Monday Tuesday. I'll see if I can track down some logs then. Dad called me about a huge red oak, but it was too big. Too much work.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'd google fan belt squeal for your year, chances are whatever problem you have, someone else has had it first and put a video on youtube about it. It's saved my bacon a time or two vs. taking something in just for a diagnosis. $400 just for a fan belt, I'm in the wrong line of work!


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I finished the dresser and all 4 benches for the dining set going to Denver. But my biggest accomplishments of the day? Yup, a new clothes line for my wife so she can use those Canadian clothes pins!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did Google 2008 f250 belt squeal.. Saw some good suggestions, but I think it's just the fact that I've got 140,000 miles on the original belts and pulleys.


----------



## mojapitt

> Dad called me about a huge red oak, but it was too big. Too much work.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You're not serious are you? No Tree is too much work.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: IF one is doing shop cabinets, one needs hinges? Maybe a Original box of them? 









Stanley No. 904 4" light steel "T" hinges. 









There are 10 left in the box, out of 12 pairs.









Not sure what that wire was for..

Sooo…..IF someone will get out on the road in the morning, these will be waiting to be picked up…

Beka? Beka? Bueller?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it's still there when I get back maybe I'll see about it. I'm not sure about getting it on the trailer. It's red oak and over 36" diameter. Been a yard tree for over 100 years, bound to be full of metal. You ever seen Andy flip somebody off? I have. We would have to cut 6" off each side to fit it on the mill.


----------



## mojapitt

Metal does spoil your day


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great picture of your new addition Andy. Jamie just fell in love with the little rascal. Great job on everyones part for Ella getting back on. That shows what kind of family and trainer you have.

Nice batch of sticks Monte, that should last a week or so. Sandras clothespins are the best according to Jamie. Those Canadians do good work

Bill I am glad my powerstroke is a 2001 with the 7.3 in it. It is easier to work on. I only have 160,000 on mine.

Think Monte sent his excess heat up here. Been around 100 deg. the last 4 days. Pretending to be busy the last couple days but really haven't got much done. Did get the cabinets for the front of the toyhauler finished at least.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah the 7.3 powerstroke, I would buy a new one in a heartbeat if they still made them. Of that vintage up here in the rust belt, they've usually lost a few hundred pounds vs. new due to road salt. Most of my family is down south so I keep a look out near everyone but they go for a pretty penny without rust and less than 200K on the clock.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Bandit I'm not near ready and I'd have to be in the truck in seven min. To get there by eight! As much as I'd love it I don't have anywhere to put new tool or wood until I get through what I have! I still have to figure out what I'm doing with what I'm not keeping out of that toolbox I have. I wouldn't mind giving them to good homes. It I don't really know of any.


----------



## bandit571

Sales start in about 1/2 an hour, and one has an "everything MUST go" banner at it…..First sale is at 0900, the last one is at 10 am…...I think I will be out an about until…lunch…


----------



## mojapitt

Sawing Honey locust for the first time this morning. 24" diameter (small end) and 10' long.

2" slabs are the heaviest I have ever sawed.


----------



## gfadvm

> Sawing Honey locust for the first time this morning. 24" diameter (small end) and 10 long.
> 
> 2" slabs are the heaviest I have ever sawed.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thorny?


----------



## Gene01

HEY ANDY! Great to see your post.

My '03 250 V10 has a hair over 150K on it. I think the belts are supposed to be replaced about now. 
I'm guessing Bill's squeak is not a belt issue, though. 
Just had all the fluids replaced in mine except the brake fluid. That and belts will be next. Doing the scheduled stuff is a good thing, I guess. But it sure lightens the wallet. But, about now, I'm glad it's a gas engine.


----------



## Gene01

Double post.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I had a 2002 7.3 and loved it, but needed a bigger back seat. When I bought that one I should have gotten a crew cab. I could change fuel filter on that truck and I even changed the cam sensor. Not on this one. I did the fuel filters once on my 08 and what a mess.

No squealing this morning. Must have something to do with the heat of the afternoon. I'm taking it to the dealership tomorrow night.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy my friend, only a few thorns. I think most were broken cutting and moving log. Mesquite is supposedly twice as heavy as this. I can't imagine.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is at work. I think she hid the pie. What's that saying?


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of metal, 3 nails on the last cut of the honey locust


----------



## mojapitt

Pie has been found. Morning is good.


----------



## Gene01

Cleared a lot of land in my youth in Illinois. Much of the trees were thorny locusts. I can attest to their weightyness.
I don't think Mesqite is any heavier. But then, my Mesqite logs are smaller in diameter. 
Actually, Mesqite is a bit heavier according to The Wood Database.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Andy, glad to see you.

Looks like you got the nails cut at least. Nice wood stack.

Ordered a new flatbed for my pickup. Have rust bad by one wheel well. Priced a new box side and it is more than a flatbed. Now will have a box and a flip over gooseneck hitch to sell. Anyone need parts cheap?


----------



## MadJester

Dang it Bandit…that got me all verklempt thinking of that poor pup by his sisters grave…

Gene…glad Phyl got sprung…

No yard sales for me this weekend…the 2nd and 3rd trips back to that honey hole in town tapped out my bank acct. here's a pic of that funky blacksmith cross pein hammer I found over there…one of the best items from the pick in my opinion…


----------



## bandit571

REO Speedwagon parade at the courthouse square this morning…...1914 trucks and 1933 cars, and everything in-between, up to a Modern Tractor for a semi. All have the Diamond REO nameplates. From all over the USA Maine to WI, and all points in-between. Free show.

Yard sales? Twas a few, picked a hand-cranked grinder, and a plier or two….Tge everything must go sale was glassware and such…not much tools. The Three Tent sale was still going on….will have to save up my allowances between now and labour Day…

90s today, heat warnings are out….


----------



## ssnvet

Today's accomplishment…










First time I've ran any distance in >10 years..

I accomplished my first goal, which was to not require a medical intervention…

Hot muggy day, I almost didn't run


----------



## Gene01

Curious hammer, Sue.

Big car show in town this weekend. Can't go. Gotta babysit. I guess I could go but I'd just worry the whole time.

All PT/OT therapy duties are done. Patient bathed and fed. Took the bandage off. That was a big incision. Gonna leave quite a scar. She says it's ok. She quit halter tops long ago.

Wash load in the dryer. SHOP TIME!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

HEY ANDY,good to hear from ya my friend

Mainiac dont over do it till your back in shape ,

Been around a 100 degrees here for most the month and will be next month too, just louisiana is one hot place ,all i know is thank God for air conditioners , when i was a kid we played bare foot and all day in it as long as we could find a water hose in someones yard we were good to go , not sure if i want to drink it now days ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my birthday diner with one of my girls and grand daughter , Texas Road Steak House one of the best steaks iv ate in a long time , their food is great










my other daughters and grand daughter one son is out of the country in Japan in the military , and the other is serving time in Texas did get to talk to both of em it was a blessed day


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that hammer is for hammering around corners.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Eddie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have your eyes Eddie.


----------



## bandit571

$6 for this "cordless" grinder….









Needs a bit of oil for the bearings, though…
Had to dig up a 2×2 to put in the end vise, so this could clamp on..









Had to "dress" the wheel, as well.

have these strange sockets cleaned up, from being in the bottom of that tool box from last week…








What so strange about these?









They use a hex drive. The back row is normal square drive (1/2"), but the front row is about an 1/2" hex drive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is strange.


----------



## mojapitt

6 hours of sawing. Totally trashed. This may require a nap.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue that looks like a cobblers hammer. Those are the only hammers i have seen that have the angled faces and the thin handle.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Eddie. Many more.


----------



## Doe

Andy, thoughts and prayers are with you. Every day.


----------



## Doe

Monte, about the honey locust - you suck. I've got a honey locust bowl on the lathe right now that's the prettiest wood I've seen for a long time.

Eddie, happy belated birthday. Was it on the 12th? I've sorta kept quiet about birthdays since I messed up on Monte's.


----------



## mojapitt

Does, the honey locust had an almost sweet smell. I really like the color and grain. I think it will be great for tabletops.

Happy to say that I have just over 1000 bd ft of red Cedar cut, stacked and in storage. We got about 1000 bd ft of pine cut and stacked today. I am hoping by the end of September to have 5000 bd ft stacked in storage for winter. Hoping for a bunch of hardwood in storage also. It's wonderful life as a wood whore.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Eddie. I am always glad when people older than me still have birthdays.


----------



## CFrye

We are home. 
Gene, glad Phyl is too!
Had a good visit with Andy and Carol then Woodcraft for pen making supplies. I also picked up a flattening stone for my water stones. It was on sale…yesterday. Had lunch at Chili's and stopped at one 'antique mall' on the way home. No rust was accuired. I did get a horse's jaw bone and a tea strainer. Son's birthday is coming up. He actually wants the bone to make an ancient style war club. The tea strainer is for sifting crushed turquoise. The mall had an upstairs that Jim surprised me by visiting. That was his exercise for the day. Kinda shakey of the way down. 8-0
Happy birthday, Eddie! 
Nap time.


----------



## MadJester

Happy Birthday Eddie! 



> I think that hammer is for hammering around corners.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You may be on to something there….



> Sue that looks like a cobblers hammer. Those are the only hammers i have seen that have the angled faces and the thin handle.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Anything is possible….the only cobblers hammers I've seen are a completely different shape…and not as heavy…I forgot to mention that this one is nearly spot on 3 lbs…..maybe horseshoes?

Well…it turns out that if you are actively out looking for tools, cleaning tools or shipping out tools, you can't be taking pics and notes of the tools so they can be listed…..to sell, so you can go find more, and clean them, and list them, and ship them out….UGH…..I think it can wait until tomorrow….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks, missed you all. For some reason I was having trouble posting on LJ with my phone.
Back home and looking forward to catching up.


----------



## CFrye

MATT! If you don't want this, would you pick it up for me? I'll get it next June…



> FREE!
> 
> *Heavy duty, electric, belt drive drill press
> 
> Heavy duty, belt drive, electric drill press. 6 feet tall. 1/2 inch chuck. Includes a variety of drill bits. Weighs several hundred pounds, very powerful. If you can move it (requires two strong people for sure) you can have it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rick M.


SANDRA! Good to see you!


----------



## CFrye

Or, it might lure Randy out of hiding!


----------



## MadJester

That thing is a monster Candy!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue at 3lbs that's a beast must have been forged for reason though and not for making shoes.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, get a grease spatter screen. Mine is round and about 12" across. Pretty fine screen.
How do you crush? Did I show you my crushed when you were here? Very low tech. A 1/2" thick, 10" diameter round steel plate. A 6" length of well casing sets loose on the plate. That makes the mortar. The pestil is just a short piece of drill rod, about 2" thick and 8" long.
After crushing a bit, I remove the casing and pick up the round plate and sift it into a mixing bowl, returning the larger pieces to the mortar for more crushing.
I use little half cup containers for different colors. You can crush sift and fill a couple in less than half hour.


----------



## bandit571

Pizza for supper tonight…

Forgot to get the beer…..bummer…


----------



## ssnvet

HI Candy… that drill press looks like a beast.

Eddie…. Happy Birthday !


----------



## bandit571

Had a small, black Dragonfly try to take over my computer last night…....wound up in the trash can instead.

Skeeters are out and about tonight….

Care Flight just buzzed the house, landing pad is nearby…..always something. Along with all the Diamond REO cars and trucks today…..saw a threewheeled " all black Slingshot and a 32 T-bucket…...seems everyone had their vintage cars out. The Slingshot? Not so vintage, just strange….one of three in the area.


----------



## mojapitt

Changed bandages on my thumb tonight. If I counted correctly, there is 21 stitches holding it together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Monte, you gotta take care of those thumbs. We only have two.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ glad to see a good day was had by all! Heat/stress/lack of meds/shop time is causing my anxiety to flair. Will hopefully have a few of those factors remedied by Monday. In the meantime laying low.  may try getting to the shop in the am when it's only a paltry 70 some degrees.  night all!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy Birthday Eddie, glad it was good.

Matt at least you did run, that's more than I would have done.

Hello Sandra, welcome back to the top side of the world.

Nice grinder Bandit. Had one in the shop when I was a youngster. Made my little sisters crank it so I could use both hands.

Sounds like you got the care thing well handled Gene. Maybe Monte could use some too!

That is a good price Candy and it is a big drill.

Some leather and wood work today then we went car shopping for Jamie. Found a nice 2001 Olds Aurora that will be better than her old Tahoe for running around town. Now I need to get rid of my pickup box and 5th wheel hitch when I get my new flatbed.


----------



## bandit571

Dang…still way too hot around here….

May need an ice cream cone before too much longer…


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mark, the Shopsmith jointer arrived. The 6" one should be disassembled next week. 
Whenever you can make it, it'll be ready to load.

PT/OT done, wound cleaned. Healing well. She's off the Percocet. Tylenol and ice only. Her decision. 
First real PT session next Wednesday. Post op consult Thursday.
She won't be doing any chin ups soon but, she's really doing well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy Birthday eddie, it's been another good year…..


----------



## gfadvm

> Hey Mark, the Shopsmith jointer arrived. The 6" one should be disassembled next week.
> Whenever you can make it, it ll be ready to load.
> 
> PT/OT done, wound cleaned. Healing well. She s off the Percocet. Tylenol and ice only. Her decision.
> First real PT session next Wednesday. Post op consult Thursday.
> She won t be doing any chin ups soon but, she s really doing well.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Great news !


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's almost a rust find, except brass don't rust. found this hat badge in the dirt at the cabin yesterday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Heat index about 105* today, may hafta sit in the air conditioning with a half gallon of ice cream…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, do you have a metal detector?


----------



## Gene01

Andy, how you doing today? Cutting anything?

Marty, interesting find….especially so far from NY. Gonna hang it in the shop?

It's 64 here, at 07:00. Gonna get to 91. Glad the shop stays a bit cooler.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie has a nice one, I find my stuff by accident…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, The E.I.& T.H.RR was the Evansville, Indianaplis & Terre Haute division of the New York Central. They purchased the line in 1920 and operated it as the NYC till the time of the merger with the PRR and then was operated as the Penn Central. The line is now operated by the Indiana Southern.


----------



## Gene01

So, maybe not so far from home, then.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, get a grease spatter screen. Mine is round and about 12" across. Pretty fine screen.
> How do you crush? Did I show you my crushed when you were here? Very low tech. A 1/2" thick, 10" diameter round steel plate. A 6" length of well casing sets loose on the plate. That makes the mortar. The pestil is just a short piece of drill rod, about 2" thick and 8" long.
> After crushing a bit, I remove the casing and pick up the round plate and sift it into a mixing bowl, returning the larger pieces to the mortar for more crushing.
> I use little half cup containers for different colors. You can crush sift and fill a couple in less than half hour.
> 
> - Gene Howe


No, I missed your crushing operation. Jim has one of those splatter screens. I don't think he'll let me borrow it. I've read about crushers like you described. When I crushed the turquoise last time, I just put it on top of a piece of pecan wood cut off covered it with a zip lock bag and whacked it with a hammer. I'll upgrade the technique next time. 
Andy, it is great to see you posting, my friend! Did you get the mowing finished yesterday?
Cool find, Marty!
I'll give the hot spot thing one more try. If I can't figure it out…Hughes Net will be hearing from me tomorrow. Yesterday, I was trying to split one of the trunk sections of that winged elm. Making very little progress when Jim distracted me and forced me to turn a pen. He already had the blank drilled and the insert in place. Pic (along side his first 3 pens) is on his phone at home.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, glad you are back.

As for Pokemon, I am not saying I will never do it. But I am waiting on reviews from Andy and Gene before I try it.


----------



## Gene01

Don't wait up on me, Monte. I can just barely make and answer calls on our cell phones. 
Not sure about Andy, though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,



> Hey Mark, the Shopsmith jointer arrived. The 6" one should be disassembled next week.
> Whenever you can make it, it ll be ready to load.
> 
> PT/OT done, wound cleaned. Healing well. She s off the Percocet. Tylenol and ice only. Her decision.
> First real PT session next Wednesday. Post op consult Thursday.
> She won t be doing any chin ups soon but, she s really doing well.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene all my ideas of catching a ride for the jointer are not working out. Seems they all changed plans. My next best chance will be way into November. Don't wait for me if you find another home for it.. I will keep working on it.

Cool find Marty.

Think I will wait for your review of Andy and Gene also Monte. Then I will have 3 advisors.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…I hate heat. anytime it gets above 80 degrees, I get into trouble…

Need to use a small torch on a rusted i place chuck on a brace. Both ends of the brace are frozen in place….need to loosen them up a bit.

I'd have a few "Cold Ones" but I think Randy has gone away with all of mine. Wonder where he hid them….can't stand Stumpy's Stroh's Beer anymore….


----------



## bandit571

Seems the second Saw Stop thread is going the way of the first one by "Plain" ( aka DVK) this time, there are even cartoons to watch. Maybe Cricket will close that one as well? too hot around here to make the popcorn needed to watch the Troll Fights…...Internet Octagon UFC?


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm is rolling through here….rather noisely….still steamy outside….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it is fun to read the bickering.


----------



## mojapitt

Reading the bickering really shows how childish many adults are. In my early days as a member I joined in thinking it would be reasonable discussions. Just pointless arguments because they have nothing else to do.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte in the words of my nephew " people get butt hurt over stupid things". Poeple just have to be one up on others.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to just be DVK starting stuff again…under a new account…..different name, same old-same old. What was he the last time around…...something with three numbers…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit some people just need extra attention.

I put up my shop lights yesterday and it was horrible 90 felt like 105 and being up in the attic space made it even better.


----------



## bandit571

Ham seems to be sending a few thunder storms my way. Nice one overhead right now…...gulley-washer.

max doesn't seem to mind the noise, though…..slept right through it…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Just quasi finished the expense report from all the traveling I did last week and realized I left a few of my receipts on my desk at work (I hope - one was the itemized receipt I need for the hotel). with the way Lily has been chewing up stuff around here I'm hoping i have the necessary ones.

Alternator went out on SO yesterday on her way back from Dayton. Battery had enough charge for her to get it to Sears here. Another $400 and some into that vehicle. Last two months have been worse than a car payment but hopefully we're done for a bit to recoup. Have to make a trip to MI in two weeks so it wasn't exactly optional.


----------



## mojapitt

Practicing my defensive driving. Yup went shopping with the wife at Walmart.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, how's the mini-Winnie? Maybe needs a new dash? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/258978


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home again. Chickens and goats happy to see me I think.
Took my truck to ford dealer. Definitely needs new AC belt. Will have them replace main belt as well. Gonna have them check ball joints. Gonna have them service the trans. That could get expensive. I will change shocks myself after they're done. Gotta help make sure I get 200,000 miles out of this truck.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you're home safely, Bill.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Busy day for me today….got about 25 packages ready to be shipped out tomorrow, just have to haul them down to the post office…..managed to take some pics and notes so now I have more stuff to list….hopefully tomorrow will be more of the same for the pics/notes…I like being ahead on that because I can do the rest of it from my place and I don't have to be in the store….(sitting around watching cartoons while working is the best bonus to working for yourself…)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, have you been gone??? Hadn't noticed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, have you been gone??? Hadn t noticed…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thanks Marty.

I'm thinking of a fishing trip in September. One possibility would be Lake Oahe. Any thoughts Monte?
Other possibility would be Lake Erie. Any thoughts from bandit or Marty? Want to take dad somewhere to celebrate his good news.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was on Erie in my younger days, caught a few, went across into Canadian waters, they got fish up there too…..


----------



## mojapitt

I know many who swear by Oahe


----------



## boxcarmarty

Give Monroe some thought for your trip, it's the largest lake in Indiana with a water surface of 10750 acres. Paynetown has a nice campground and I know a guy that takes his large barge there often…..


----------



## bandit571

On the way to the ER…..grill lighted with a BLOW back….Got little bubbles growing all over two hands…..no hair on them now. Legs used to be hairy…..now anything below the bottom of the cut-off jeans is now hairless…..scorched off. Be back later….hope the burger get done…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really want something cold water so I can catch smallmouth or trout or both. Oahe has salmon, smallmouth, walleye. Monte do you know anyone to ask about a place to stay or an area to fish. Dad has a 17' Lund boat so we are good there.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Bill… my Dad used to fish on Lake Erie. Lot's of big Walleye to be had there.

Bandit… That's scary. Hope the burns aren't too bad. Now you know what it feels like to be flame broiled.

Ever the frugal Fannie, my wife scored free tickets to see Fiddler on the Roof up at the Maine State Music Theater in Brunswick via. some Facebook quiz. Excellent show! Really impressive. Live music, Cossack dancing, etc… I think this was the first good thing I've seen come from Facebook.

I've made a scientific discovery. Ice skating uses different leg muscles than running, and now my legs ache in strange places as proof.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monroe is good for approximately 30 species including bluegill, catfish, largemouth bass, hybrid striped bass (a.k.a. Wipers), black crappie, white crappie, and walleye just to name a few. Also flatheads, channel cats, and even some monster blues are always fun to tie into…..


----------



## bandit571

Back from the ER, finally. Burn cream all over the right hand, wherever the lighter wasn't. Shirt is trashed, from scorching….hair is gone al the way up to the shoulders.  Area right below the knees,too. BIG fireball came out the access door on the grill. Burgers got done while I was at the ER….typing all of this with my left hand, ain't easy.

Might have been damp charcoal, just would not stay lit. Finally just opened that front access door, gave the coals a spray of fuel….BOOM as the lighter hit the fumes…lighter is a long necked one….just not long enough…

Right hand is all wrapped up, and very sore…...that is where the viccadins come in….fingers are a medium rare, with a hint of bubbles…soaking it in cold water right away helped a bit. No big bubbles, anyway….be a long night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How were the burgers?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I like mine medium well…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I know a guy who lives on the lake. I will talk to him tomorrow, if he's okay with it, I will give you his number. He lives and breathes fishing.


----------



## bandit571

Craig finished grilling the burgers…not to bad

Sorry, I'm just a medium rare, right now. Hate to see what a medium well would feel like…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte.

I was worried the burgers would be well done on one side and rare on the other.
How is Craig feeling these days?


----------



## bandit571

Craig is doing great, now. Burgers came out a bit..smokey, for some reason…


----------



## bandit571

All those thunderstorms did was make things even stickier…

Methinks a new bag of charcoal will be in order, before the next grill out session….DRY charcoal..

Flare out didn't go up, t came out the side of the grill. It has an access door in front. That is where the fireball came out. lid was down on the grill…might have raised it a sidge during the boom…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - It's called hillbilly manscaping - hair removal by fire.

Monte - I saw the pictures of the thumb but missed the story… which tool is to blame?

Sounds like there has been some good health news for many of you.

Vacation must have been good for the workshop too. I had the Rikon 10-325 tuned up nicely today and was resawing for a new batch of clothespins. I was getting accurate enough that each board only needed a few passes through the planer.

Back to the day job tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

No tools, stacking slabs.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, cut and crushed as well.

Ouch


----------



## mojapitt

Prototype 2.0


----------



## mojapitt

It will look better when I find my proper round-over bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I am a firm believer that if you are going to do it, do it right.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Absolutely


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad you are still here Bandit. Those are not a good deal.

Bill having grew up in SD, Lake Oahe was the closest big water for most. Some would travel 250 miles one way every weekend almost year around just to catch fish.

Welcome back to the workforce Sandra. Glad you are back in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Arms are getting sore….may have broasted more than I thought…


----------



## MadJester

Hmm…..medium rare Bandit…..can I get mine with cheese? (Seriously…hope you heal up quickly….)

My very productive day turned into a fairly non-productive evening…only got three listings ready since my last post….hmmmm….too much Facebook and TV…...it's all good….gotta have some down (ish) time every now and then….


----------



## Doe

Morning everyone. Anybody up? I'm on vacation - for two weeks. It'll be tough not checking in at work but I'll get over it. I've done some puzzles, checked out LJ projects I missed, had coffee. I don't think I'll get over waking up at oh dark thirty. When mother nature turns on the lights, it'll be shop time.

I hope you feel better soon Bandit.

Gene, send my regards to Phyl, I'm glad she's doing well.

Has anyone heard from William? He's been awol for almost two months.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Doe - It's Aussi o'clock for me. Still resetting my internal clock. 
Day job awaits. With great determination I've not checked my work email in a month. Not sure what I'll be going back to.

Have a good one.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra - I'll cringe for you!

back at my desk and not seeing the hotel receipt I was looking for. I'll be making a phone call later to get it if it's not hiding in a drawer. Off to do my weekly reporting!

@Bandit glad you're ok!


----------



## bandit571

ummmmm


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, glad it wasn't worser. Sounds bad enough as it is. Hopefully you'll heal fast.

74, sorry the respite is over for you but, it's great to see your posts again. Glad you're back in the saddle again…so to speak. (The M in RCMP, ya know)

Hey, Doe. Vacations are good. Enjoy. You know that there are some of our group that don't get vacations anymore. No salary, either.

Mark, bad news. My son just laid claim to the jointer. And, he made it plain that I'm to check with him before anything else goes out the door. Sorry, my friend.

Phyl is really doing well. Yesterday, we were able to passively extend her arm to almost straight out. And she's going on her morning walk again. Not her normal three miles. Just to the end of the lane and back. About a half mile. Pain has decreased significantly, too. Thanks for all your good thoughts for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Doe, I got a Facebook request from William just two days ago. I imagine he's just busy.
I have a feeling Sandra will not have to be back at the day job too long before she gets some more vacation.
I spent some time in Pierre, Mark, on an ill fated adoption attempt. I had my camper at a campground right by Oahe. It was pretty there and I wanted to fish the lake then. My wife will not be happy about me going back there.
Ok, time for the day job and the night job.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Great news on Phyl, Gene ,

welcome home 74, did yall see Sydney, Australia ,love to see it one day

Bandit glad your ok , could of been a lot worse ,

Monte a saw stop may be on the list ,


----------



## CFrye

Ouch! Bandit!
Good to hear Phyl is doing so well, Gene! 
Happy vacation, Doe! 
Raining big time here. Don't need to water the lawn (not that we ever do).


----------



## CFrye

William said he's got his hands full, getting 4 boys ready to go back to school.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday Nubbers…

Looks like our heat wave is breaking just in time for VBS day camp at church, where all three of my girls are volunteering this week.

There have been some improvements at Subway (though still not 100% compliant)... I think they were visited and had their time clock records reviewed by a state investigator. Rather pathetic that it had to come to that (after they were given a warning and clear instructions).


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice morning here so far. At least it cooled off at night.

Gene thats no problem. Should stay in the family. I appreciate the offer. There are some for sale localy that I can get when I need one and for less than the fuel to come visit you. Glad to hear Phyl is doing good also.

Enjoy your vacation Doe, it always goes by fast.


----------



## bandit571

Avoided getting any blisters on these things..









Gave the hands a cold water soaking…..









Knuckles at the hand are swollen up, and a medium rare…..both hands still STING…..getting ready for more Burn Cream and gauze….knees and shins are itchy, from all the singed off hairs….

What would you use the "baste" this with?


----------



## Gene01

Mark, that sounds like a plan. Although, we are always here and would welcome your visit any time.


----------



## Festus56

> I spent some time in Pierre, Mark, on an ill fated adoption attempt. I had my camper at a campground right by Oahe. It was pretty there and I wanted to fish the lake then. My wife will not be happy about me going back there.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Pierre is a nice town. Spent a lot of time there at Fire Service Training classes. Great nightlife too besides fishing. We camped about 4 miles down river from town a couple years ago. Nice campground but it is quite a way south of the dam.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, that sounds like a plan. Although, we are always here and would welcome your visit any time.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Some year we will get down that way again. Jamie is from that country, northern AZ. Everywhere from Kingman to Holbrook


----------



## Gene01

We're Just 20 miles south of Holbrook. Less, if you know the shortcut.


----------



## mojapitt

It almost looks like I know what I am doing


----------



## mojapitt

It almost looks like I know what I am doing


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I seemed to have even singed me beard…...

maybe sometime…I can grill up that package of Cheddar & BACON Brats? Without getting meself grilled as well…

Have a visit with the Cardio Guy Thursday….can't wait to see what he says about this latest adventure….


----------



## bandit571

dad used to describe the "Driver's Test" for State highway department workers..

The person wanders into the main Garage. Lost and needing to take a nap..

The person spies a truck, decides to crawl into the cab, with every intent to take a nap..

On the way into the cab, the truck somehow is made to start up, startled, the person sits up. Try to shut the truck off, instead causes the truck to start to move. Frightened, this person grabs onto something, to keep from falling back out…...the steering wheel…...somehow manages not to hit anything on the way out the doors. Finally is able to shut the truck off. And is told that was the driving test. So, now you know why you see a state highway truck parked alongside the road? The drivers are trying to finally take that nap they were scared out of…


----------



## mojapitt

Back on prototype 2.0. So far farther than 1.0 before I burned it.


----------



## CFrye

Looking good, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that's gonna be an awesome chair. Kinda reminiscent of Frank Lloyd Wright's chairs. 
Yours look to be a lot more comfortable.
I think you really do know what you're doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Monte. Maybe your slats are too wide. They seem too close together. I've always wondered since I have a spine in the middle of my back why would I want an odd number of slats. With an even number there wouldn't be a slat landing right on your spine.


----------



## mojapitt

This learning curve is kicking my butt.

2 reasons I have time to play with it now. One, because of the injury I can't do anything overly physical, like everything I need to work on. 2nd, I have not said it, but I am purging my lumber supply. I threw away about 2/3rds of my stock because it was crappy wood. That's why we have been cutting in mass. If it's going to be 100°+, it will dry BKP very quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it looks crowded too ,Bill. Maybe I can narrow them some. Maybe Charles will pop in and give me some pointers.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I think your learning curve will be a lot shorter than mine was….as I am not a chair maker….


----------



## Festus56

Looks like your learning curve is getting straightened out Monte.

I found out that I now have to build a rocking chair. My sister stopped with a load of wood that is supposed to be one. Someone started it around 40 years ago. All they got done was the rockers cut and glued up seat


----------



## CFrye

Just in time for the chair building contest, Mark!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,
Yup Bill is right, I'm on vacation next week as well. We go to beautiful PEI every summer with the same families, and despite the Aussie trip, I wouldn't miss it for the world. Then I'll be working for a good long time without vacation, because I'll have used it all. We get 5 weeks a year and any overtime can be taken in pay or time. And our vacation carries over from year to year.

Absence made the clotheslines fonder. Lots of clothespin orders coming in. 
I still get a kick out of making them, but I'd like to make something else soon. Hard to turn down the orders however. I'll be done the markets in Sept and then I have 2 craft shows. Prices are going up next year I think because I still can't get ahead of the demand.

Eddie - yes, we saw Sydney. Beautiful city. We climbed the Sydney bridge and took in a show at the Opera House.
Great great great memories.

Time for coffee but I may have turned into a coffee snob. The coffee in Australia even at the Krispy Kreme was amazing - done with an expresso machine with frothed milk. Kinda makes the pot of Tim Horton's coffee taste like swill.

Ewww, that sounded stuck up. Guess I should head to work. That always manages to take me down a few pegs 

Funny thread about pants in the forums.

Toodles


----------



## Doe

Monte, that chair is going to be beautiful! I really like the proportions and the wide slats are unusual but very pleasing to me. I like it-a lot.

Sandra, did you see any nice wood? Tourist stuff is fine but Australia has some amazing trees. I have a chunk of bimblebox that I'm afraid to ruin so I just admire it from time to time. Apparently it's used for fence posts. Sure beats the heck out of our fence posts.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, is that Ash?

Question, could table extention slides be used up and down? Working on another concealment project.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I was thinking of the gear driven ones for a pedestal table. Used in conjunction with gas springs to lift it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't imagine why not Monte. I was gonna say just need a way to keep it sliding back down, but I guess you've got that figured out.


----------



## mojapitt

If I wanted to be really flamboyant I would use an electric TV lift on it.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone need a tractor?









Or maybe a good truck?









Some of the things I've seen at that Tractor Fest over the years…...









No Drooling allowed, though…


----------



## Gene01

Would gas springs hold a table top at a continuous height over time?

Tim Horton… swill??? And I was so happy to hear about the Burger king/Horton merger. Tim's coffee is better than most any in the states. Well, aside from some I've had in N.O. Not Chicory, either.
Still no sign of Horton in a BK around here, though. 
Any coffee can be improved with a healthy jigger of Irish whiskey and whipped cream. 
Now, if BK and Horton would just get a liquor license. Wouldn't that make that morning commute exciting.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Yes I think it is all ash Monte, hard and heavy it seems when we unloaded it. Was Tom R. your shop teacher in high school?

Those are neat tractors Bandit.

Think the BK and Tim Horton is Canada only from what we heard.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Think the BK and Tim Horton is Canada only from what we heard.
> 
> - Festus56


Well, darn it, anyway.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

That's about all I've got…


----------



## mojapitt

Staring at the pictures of my chair. I think the seat needs to be wider with less taper to the back.


----------



## Doe

Turning advice, please.

I'm working on a bowl that developed a crack when finishing with turner's polish because I expansion chucked it (does that make any sense?). What can I do to fix it? it feels a bit rough which is not acceptable. There were other cracks that I filled with epoxy and dust but the darn thing is done and off the lathe. I'm tempted to use CA. Thin or thick? What will the turner's polish do to it? I don't want to stain the wood although it's honey locust with many colors in it.


----------



## bandit571

have this little drill all cleaned up…finally









Kind of small, compared to the Millers Falls No. 2-01….









Single gear drive..









Just a $3 drill….


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm in Denver now. Where can I see some of your "Brand X" stuff in person?


----------



## mojapitt

I doubt if they have any in Stock, but it is Whistling Duck Furniture. Maybe do some espionage for me and take pictures of what they are selling and send them to me. Their website sucks.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, is it past curfew here at Stumpy's Bar & Grill?


----------



## mojapitt

First official dry fit


----------



## mojapitt

Had to set on the rockers yah know


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-Looks like that store is less than a mile from me. I'll see if I can get there on Friday morning and fill out an espionage report.


----------



## mojapitt

We're already getting cucumbers. Soon fresh watermelon and cantaloupe.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Don. I really need to find something to send you for auction this year.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, you doing Sturgis this year?


----------



## mojapitt

No more Sturgis for me. Tried 4 years, lost money all the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chairs looking good Monte. I see you thinned the slats. Hackberry right?
I need to get back on my chair and get it out of my shop.
Had a pickup truck fire on the highway today. Bastard had burning gasoline spewing out of the gas tank and we had the hardest time getting it out. Ended up poking a hole in the bottom of gas tank to make it drain quicker. Had three pumpers there to have enough water.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had a nice talk with Andy tonight. He's getting better, but still having trouble typing. Has no,trouble weed eating or mowing though.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, this on is BKP. Until I get a grip on what I am doing, I am not risking the good stuff. I have set a deadline for myself of October 1st to have the chair done. I am donating it to a fundraiser for the Hospice House. One of my 2 favorite charities.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry, the squeal you just heard was me hitting my thumb. It's okay, I can breathe again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, that chair is looking great. My parents sent pictures of their garden, pumpkins are getting big! The only thing that did well in mine was strawberries a couple months ago which were all eaten by chipmunks and then green beans, also eaten by either a groundhog or rabbits. and my chives always do great. Seems everything else is a bust.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers… and it's hump day at the salt mines…

Monte… The chair is coming along nicely. Might I suggest rounding the front corners of the seat slab?


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of smoothing, rounding and sanding needed. Learning curve continues.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Monte, how did you make the ends of the back slats? And did you bend or saw the curves? Finally, did you build a form for the rocker glue ups?
Curious minds want to know.
Also, curious about Don's espionage venture.

Today will be Phyl's first real PT session. She'll get some exercises to do at home, so, I'll be there to watch and learn.


----------



## mojapitt

Back slats are cut. I trimmed the ends with the bandsaw and then used a dowel/plug cutter to take them down to size.

I did make a press for the rockers. I will take a picture when I get home.


----------



## Gene01

When I glued up the bent/curved arms on the Morris chairs, I used a form and 97 million clamps. Some sort of a press would have been better. Some guys steam them but I didn't think I Had the physical oomph to do that. They are 1-1/4 thick and 5-1/2 wide. 
I'd like to see your setup.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. I'm home from work after a long night. Heroin overdoses and other medical calls. Got my truck back too.
Gene, I think Don wasn't gonna be spying until Friday. I'm curious too.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I used 5 clamps


----------



## CFrye

> Hi-ho Nubbers… and it s hump day at the salt mines…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks for that, Matt. I really was wondering what day it was. Now I know. 
Gene, did you see LJ Bearkatwood's video on bent lam?

Coworker asked me to ask you all about a source for 8" x 6' pine logs. She needs some replacements (peeled) in her log home. Any ideas?

BIL gave us his old compressor when he got a new one. Mudflap hooked it up to the sandblast cabinet a few days ago. I tried blasting the mini anvil. It is resisting. I also blasted the chuck sleeve(?) of a hand brace. It did not resist. I had to brace it against the anvil to keep it from rolling away. I am practicing on parts that won't matter if I mess up. Pics to follow. Now the air feed hose inside the cabinet doesn't want to stay connected. Will work on that today.


----------



## CFrye

double post


----------



## CFrye

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I have one source for pine logs…..my back yard. 
Are we talking milled logs or just peeled like my house? 6" is not very big. Maybe a picture of her house would help me. You got one of those?


----------



## bandit571

For some reason…blisters are starting to show up on the hands, and fingers. Not too sure about this "burn cream" they gave me….seems to make things worse….

Cardio Doctor tomorrow morning…...had the blood tests he wanted done, done this morning. Takes a LONG time to find a place to draw blood on me, nowadays. Can you say "Hard Stick"?


----------



## CFrye

8 inches by 6 feet long, Bill. I'm guessing she does not have a yard full of pine trees (although I will ask)..
Here's a pic she sent of an inside wall.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I have some of those. But getting them from me to you would be a problem.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Monte. I'll tell her to drop by on her way home from Sturgis. Oh, wait. Will a log hauler fit behind a bike?
;-P


----------



## CFrye

The new internet got hooked up yesterday. Just watched a 26 minute Paul Sellers video on HD. NOT ONE BUFFERING PAUSE! *WOW!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I have stacks of first cuts off pine logs that would be perfect for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I meant my yard, not hers Candy. Easiest thing to do would be finding a company locally that sells log home kits. I bet they can make something work for her. They would be killed, but she could hit them with a draw knife here and there and make them look more realistic.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, PM on it's way…
Yeah, I understood that, Bill. "They would be killed."? I did remind her of a coworker, now retired, that builds log homes.


----------



## mojapitt

Guy from Denver sent message that he's coming this weekend. About time. 24 chairs and a couple other orders in would like paid for.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well yesterday I finally got back from my first vacation in 9+ years. The farthest I have gone is 39 miles to my Dr. office and we left last Thursday to go see my Dad & Mom and brothers and sisters in Superior WS which is next to Duluth MN.
All I can say is I am wore out and I did so much talking in 4 days then I have for a year here. Also being home in my own bed where I can change the pressure (We have the Sleep by Number bed and also the bed frame that goes up and down on the head and feet like a hospital bed) So I can say it is nice to be home and not having to do a lot of traveling.

How is Andy Doing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, they do have to,kill the trees to mill them.
Every time I type mill, it's autocorrected to kill.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone else think it would be humorous to make it look like a poop stain on the seat of a chair?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, your spell checker has a macabre sense of humor. 
Looks like the blaster does a good job, Candy.
It's funny, Monte. As long as it doesn't smell too strong.


----------



## bandit571

Monte is being Knotty?

Skkkkiiiiddd mark?


----------



## bandit571

Blisters on the backs of my fingers are now all drained. I did not "pop" them, either. Recheck simply said to keep slathering on that goop, 2-3 times a day.

hair is growing back….and itching….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm knot sitting on that chair.


----------



## Festus56

> Monte is being Knotty?
> 
> Skkkkiiiiddd mark?
> 
> - bandit571


About fell off my chair laughing !! Good one Bandit


----------



## rhybeka

Meh.


----------



## CFrye

> Does anyone else think it would be humorous to make it look like a poop stain on the seat of a chair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


On a high chair…
;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Does anyone else think it would be humorous to make it look like a poop stain on the seat of a chair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Despite the fact that Mustache Mike raised me to be a gentleman, I love a good poop joke.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm having a cold one and watching "Little Big Man." Ever since I was a kid I've loved that movie. I've seen it countless times, and even read the (very, very long) book a couple of times. I think it's because the movie includes so much history (even though it's a comedy). It was the Forrest Gump of its day.


----------



## mojapitt

Great movie Stumpy. Chief Dan George is one of my favorites.


----------



## mudflap4869

Nuttin to say. Bye!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Goodbye Jim.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## Gene01

Always the perfect gentleman and almost as polite as a Canadian, I find this potty room humor beneath my dignity. But it's funny as hell. 
Just a tad of sarcasm, there. Especially the gentleman and dignity thing. My role models can all be found in Blazing Saddles. After all, I was an enlisted man.

Phyl's first PT session went well. She is a bit sore this morning. That's a good thing though. No pain, no gain.
Post op meeting today.


----------



## bandit571

I was a Gentleman…once, but that was by an Act of Congress

Was thinking..landing Strip….meh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well I'm glad Phyl is sore. You can tell her I said that.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

Speaking of sore, my legs finally stopped aching from the 5K, just in time for Hockey night.

I finally cleared my bench again last night…. amazing how it turns into a junk magnet… hopefully I can spray some shellac soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Just talked to Don. Espionage is underway in Denver.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

sweet, Monte!

meds are kicking back in. hopefully I'll be able to kick the cloud that's been hanging over my head soon.


----------



## bandit571

Visit with the Cardio Doc today….have to start them #$#@##$$ water pills again,,and a couple other items he wasn't too happy about. Including I am to stay away from any BarB Q spots….

Couple yard sales on the way back home….$4.25 for a..
6' folding rule, Lufkin X-46 ( has a brass extension rod)
Blue Stanley #110 block plane
Wards Power Kraft #100 coping saw, with blade
Stanley # 46-825 sliding bevel gauge, black plastic handle….( was the $0.25 of the total)The plane was $2…

have a few even better sales to go to, tomorrow morning…...Might even be better IF I had a street map of Sidney, OH…


----------



## Festus56

Greetings All,

Be interesting to see what Don finds out Monte

Nice finds Bandit. I still have my first 6' Lufkin rule I bought in "74.

Finally got around to posting my daughters coffee table project. See what you think.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Don did a good job. He went in I am sure like Chief Inspector Jacques Clouseau under the disguise of being an old Cajon on vacation.


----------



## Gene01

Don would have no problem with the French accent. But that hat and mustache??
Can't you hear him humming the Pink Panther theme as he meanders the store?


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mojapitt

You know that feeling when you just finished spray painting something outside and then it starts to rain? Yeah, I am there.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummm….


----------



## mudflap4869

I have searched high and low and still haven 't found any gumption. Got a gazilion projects in the half done state then run out of give a damn. I go outside and it is so hot that condensation collects all over me and leaves my clothes saturated. Hey even sitting in front of the A/C leaves some condensation on me. Drinking gallons of tea doesn't help it evaporate very well. With my shoes full of condensation I realy don't need to wash my feet very often. But the BOB insists that I do. ( Hard headed old hag.)
Well it's time to suffer for a while. Sons 30 th B-day is on the 1st, so I need to finish that up before it is to late.
The BOB is planning a trip to Pheonix in Sep, taking MIL and son, so I am planing to take them to the painted desert, petrified forest and Sedona. I also have orders that we will be going to dead tree salvage near Tucson to load up on goodies. Yep hafta buy a small trailor just to haul all the junk she collects back to Oklahicky. Just thinking about it makes me tired, so I have to go and take a nap now.


----------



## bandit571

2230 hrs…still in the upper 70s around here…..humidity about the same..yuck.

Have an early wake up call in the morning…..the Game is a-foot!

Just had a bug land on my computer screen…..about the size of a carpenter ant, and had wings…..CRUNCH…not sure exactly what it was, either…...


----------



## bandit571

I now have two Lufkin folding rules…a #066 and a #X46…...side by side, the inch markings match up exactly. However, the X46 is a fatter ruler. Folds up a bit wider, and is 1/2" longer. The X46 does have that brass slider, though, as the 066 does not. The 066 was in the tool box stash, the X46 was a $1 item today.

May have to go and research these rulers, sometime. Both are 72" models. Almost like new, too….

The coping saw has a funny plastic handle, a blue area near the frame, where the blade holder goes in, the rest is clear plastic.

The blade on the #110 block plane claims this is a #1247 Handyman. Blue body, RED cap iron….eh..could be.


----------



## DonBroussard

Secret Agent Broussard checking in. I did not have to do the Inspector Clouseau thing, although I was prepared to talk in a fake French accent if it had been needed. I've filed my preliminary report with my client and I understand that he was satisfied with my observations. BTW, I went a day early just in case word had leaked of my Friday visit to preserve the element of surprise.

BTW#2, I always liked Paul Mauriat's "Pink Panther" theme song. His song "Love is Blue" is another of my favorites.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Don. Now you can relax until the next case.

Mine must be a X46 Bandit. It has the slider. Have to get it out and see for sure now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Morning - Barney the Wonder Dog is not doing well. It's going to be a long few days.
First dog I've ever had right through until end of life. My heart hurts.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra I have 2 labradors that are obviously on the decline. I will be a basket case when the time comes.


----------



## Gene01

Really sorry to hear that, *74*


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry to hear about Barney, Sandra. It's a tough time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sandra, sorry to hear about your dog. Kids have been bugging me for some time about getting a dog which I'm not terribly opposed to, however, I keep hearing about how tough it is as they get older. I've seen first hand how hard it can be for those who've lost a pet that's become part of the family and that's the hardest thing for me to over come right now.


----------



## Gene01

Don, we knew the job was in good hands. Just curious, do you bill by the hour or the day? 
BTW, re: Love Is Blue, thanks for the trip down memory lane. It got me to searching for more instrumentals. Now, my playlists are populated with the likes of Mauriat, Montivani, Percy Faith, and mason, Williams. Even found 1000 Strings. Ahhh, the good times!


----------



## Gene01

Yeti, the years spent in the company of a dog are well worth it.
The end is hard, no doubt. But, the good memories are forever.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Peeps…










74… sorry to hear about Barney… spend as much time with him as you can.

*Hockey Night Update*... I'm loving this summer league. Everyone skates hard and the play is fast paced. But not having the score and the time up on the board makes a huge difference. The league manager mixes up the teams every week so the "jerk" you played against last week is on your line this week and that really changes your perspective. And with the games so evenly matched, there's no perceived "shame" when you're team is down by a goal or two.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Hang in there Sandra, good friends are hard to say goodbye to but the good times / memories are worth it.

Monte your labs are great dogs. They have never met a stranger that I can tell.

Going to help Jamies son move to a bigger better house today as soon as I get everything out of the trailer. Going to be in the 90's today. At least I can pick up some longer material for my next project in the way home this afternoon. 14' 2×6 do not fit the best in a 8' pickup.


----------



## ssnvet

error 101

nothing to see here, please move along


----------



## ssnvet

error 102

nothing to see here, please move along


----------



## ssnvet

> 14 2×6 do not fit the best in a 8 pickup.
> - Festus56


Awe come on… where s your spirit of adventure ;^)

I once hauled an 18' Oak log (from which I had an 8×8 post milled) in a 2WD F150 and was so back end heavy that the front wheels barely had any weight on them. Talk about a squirrely ride.

Oh to be young and dumb again :^o


----------



## Festus56

> 14 2×6 do not fit the best in a 8 pickup.
> - Festus56
> 
> Awe come on… where s your spirit of adventure ;^)
> 
> I once hauled an 18 Oak log (from which I had an 8×10 milled) in a 2WD F150 and was so back end heavy that the front wheels barely had any weight on them. Talk about a squirrely ride.
> 
> Oh to be young and dumb again :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yes I have done things like that a lot. As the saying goes "In alcohol's defense I have done some pretty stupid things when sober too"


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…half the yard sales that said they would be open today…..weren't…..bummer.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

/hugs/ Sandra  I'm sorry for Barney. He's had a very good life with you all! Remember all the good times and don't let him suffer because Goodbye never gets easy.

debating on applying for a job that's a lateral move.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lateral move never equals good idea. Something's got to be better.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, glad Barney was waiting for you when you got back from Aussie land. I know you were concerned about that. Know that your family gave him a great home and lots of love. (((((Barney & family/friends)))))


----------



## bandit571

Need to find out why the washer does NOT spin out all the water when doing the washing…..About a 1/4 of the water stays in the washer…...just your plain old GE/ Whirlpool washer. Need to find out how to fix it…before the Boss goes out and just buys a new one..


----------



## ssnvet

If anyone is interested, I finally wrapped up the Industrial DC blog started last summer.


----------



## rhybeka

> Lateral move never equals good idea. Something s got to be better.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah but I'm ok with a lateral at this point…I'm not ready for another step up…yeah the pay would be nice but I don't want the responsibility. it's more of if I feel like I've completed enough where I'm at to feel ok to move on.


----------



## rhybeka

oh and my dumb question for the day - is there any good way to de-rust a saw set?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, take that saw set to Candy. Word is she has a blaster.
I just did some actual work in my chair. I cut a form out of a piece of maple. Then I cut 3/16 pieces for the slats. I will use 4 per slat. Two maple and two walnut. Next I need to start gluing up slats while I make a form for the rockers and cut those strips.


----------



## bandit571

Dead skin is peeling of the blisters on the fingers. Hair might start growing back…sometime. Priced a couple of chimneys for the grill….might jus go with pine shavings from the shop.

As for the items from yesterday?









And, yes, the X46 ruler is big than the other one I have









Lufkin No. 066 and No. X-46. There is a brass slider…









And…I even turned down another coping saw today…..


----------



## Festus56

Good afternoon all,

Well we got one load and it was way hot. Try to get two tomorrow with more help. This moving is work even when it is someone else.


----------



## stan3443

Bandit it is probly the love joy coupler starting to go


----------



## rhybeka

Ignore my leg - this thing is just cool  thinking about taking a paint brush and putting it on the insides to try to get the rust out


----------



## bandit571

Boss has found a washer she likes….look out. So, we'll be getting one, as soon as the "Big" monthly check shows up in August. Hopefully, they will also haul the old one away….

Stan: Are you going to West Liberty in September? At least this year, I can drive myself down there…...LOL.


----------



## stan3443

Bandit I don't think I can. have grand kids all weekend


----------



## mojapitt

What kind of duck? Male or female. My wife is raising this orphan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say it's too early to tell.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it's a wood duck


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's a real duck.


----------



## Gene01

Aren't wood ducks decoys? In which case, gender is irrelevant.
I'd say if it lays an egg, it's a girl duck.

Beca/ Becky, what is that? A leather punch?


----------



## mojapitt

This is a woodworking thread. I had to relate it somehow.


----------



## GaryC

Bet that hurt


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Stan nice to see you here. Hope to see you a lot and what you are doing.


----------



## rhybeka

@ Gene it's a Taintor #7 saw set I found in a toolbox I had gifted to me


----------



## mojapitt

After looking at another Maloof rocker posted, I have come to the conclusion that my front legs suck and need to be remad.


----------



## Gene01

Ah so. Thanks Beca/Becky.

How are the legs wrong Monte? Not enough meat for the sculpting?
I hope the duck is a girl. Duck eggs are great for baking and make for fantastic pancakes. 
I wonder, do ducks lay as often as chickens?

Gary, see what happens when you don't wear a hard hat.

Phyl's latest mile stone. She can don her shoes and socks. I still tie them. PT is really surprised at her progress.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, mine are big and bulky looking. Sitting here at my real job (very inconvenient) I think I can sculpt mine down to look better. I may try tonight. I also discovered a flaw in my back legs, but I can work through it.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Great to hear about Phyl's progress, Gene. Keep the updates coming!
Cool saw set, Beka! Soak it in Evaporust or vinegar or citric acid or…
Cute lil ducky, Monte. Can't help on the gender identification. It does look very wood duck-ish. The males are beautiful birds as adults. Web pic…










Gary! *OUCH!!*
Hi, Stan!

That's all I got. Day, Day!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm..

Replaced the handle on the Champion 16 oz claw hammer this morning….PITA to get the old, cracked one out.

Right now, the Boss is looking into ways to get Max his shots, and get him "fixed".....I might just work on a few other clean-ups in the shop…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Humane society should do the neutering for like $30.


----------



## bandit571

$149…...around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Once a year here they do it for $20 during the week.


----------



## bandit571

One sale today…...500 dolls of all sorts..meh, and a Stanley H1294-24" level…..picked the level for a dollar bill..been that kind of weekend..


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale items, and a re-handled Hammer









Level is 24" long, the drill bit is just under 16". Drill is a #10….5/8" diameter. The hammer was from that tool box find. $3 for the new handle. Hammer is a Champion brand.

I finally got the paint to dry on this drill..









Yard sales weren't much account this weekend, might as well clean a few things up. Need to clear my bench off, anyway. Plan to bring the walnut slabs down into the shop, and see what I can do with them….


----------



## CFrye

Drill turned out great, Bandit. 
Even though my iPad is locked, I learned last night that it is still open to "vandalism". One of the medics left me this…









Hope it doesn't induce nightmares!


----------



## mojapitt

ED nurses are a little left of insane


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Candy I know several people that one can not trust with electronic devices and most are in health care of some kind.

Finished helping the boy move today, 100 deg is not good for me but we made it. Going to sit in the AC and drink a beer or two for the rest of the evening.


----------



## mojapitt

Went to real job for 8 hour shift. Spent 13 hours there. Very tired.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are the meds locked up for everyone or just those who probably shouldn't have access to them?


> Drill turned out great, Bandit.
> Even though my iPad is locked, I learned last night that it is still open to "vandalism". One of the medics left me this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it doesn t induce nightmares!
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh man. Do not leave your phone lying around at the fire house. Bad things can happen.

Here's my first back slat for my chair. It's kind of hard to see, but there's two strips of maple on the inside and walnut on the outsides.


----------



## CFrye

> ED nurses are a little left of insane
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Some waaay more than a little ;-P
13 hours for an 8 hour shift? UGH! BTDT
Yeti, meds are, indeed, locked up in the ER. The ambulance, on the other hand… I wouldn't know about that. Mudflap used to be an "ambulance driver". You can ask him.
Is that sapwood on the walnut, Bill, or just lighting? 
Moving in 100 degree weather, Mark? You definitely earned a cold one my friend!


----------



## mojapitt

Slats look good Bill


----------



## Festus56

Thats going to be pretty sharp Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Candy, there is sapwood. I'm arranging it so that each slat has a little sapwood in each one all facing the same direction. Just kinda worked out that way that I could. I made these strips from a cut off from the walnut we cut at Andy's last year when you were there. I saved it thinking I could get something out of it.

Thanks Monte. I think they will work out. Still working out how I will shape them and drill the seat.


----------



## CFrye

Really looking forward to seeing the finished chair, Bill.


----------



## Festus56

Here you go Bill. 31 1/2 lb salmon caught in Lake Oahe. Beat the old record by 6 lbs.


----------



## mojapitt

Great fish.

Yes, steel table base.


----------



## mojapitt

Great fish.

Yes, steel table base.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, re: your September trip. Don't forget where we live.

Sanity is relative. And, often transitory.

A philosophical question for the day.
Do you always grind a secondary bevel?

And a tip. Open end wrenches make great thickness gauges. Keep a set close to the planer.
PS, Crescent. Wrenches are not appropriate for this application.

DIL in Tucson is a teacher. Her first day back is Monday. Her two kids (9 and 10) start school Thursday. Phyl is going down to watch them for a few days. I'll retrieve her Thursday. I'm stocked up on Spam and Raman noodles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, does the duck squat when it pees or heist it's leg???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have not studied that yet. I am waiting for grant money to do so.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I do not use a secondary bevel, never have seen it make a difference.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to take in an auction yesterday and drag a partial truckload home. Items consisted of a DeWalt palm sander, DeWalt biscuit joiner, Delta tenoning jig, 2 cans of biscuits, new 10 inch 40 tooth blade, and they were throwing faucets and pumps around like day old donuts…..


----------



## mojapitt

Get you started


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why I started on this direction


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of future projects…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Marty. Score. I have that joiner and that sander and those same biscuit cans.
Nice fish. I've never caught a salmon. Gonna be a while too. We decided to go to Lake Erie and not Oahe. It's a lot closer to home. I still plan to get Oahe one day.


----------



## bandit571

Did a little more work on the BIG drill last night..









I took the handle off, and used the narrow belt sander to reshape the "Broom Handle" into something a bit better. Belt was a bit worn, took a bit longer than I needed to. At least I didn't have to fine sand it.

Once you start getting these drills in the shop, they start acting like a couple of rabbits….









Now I need a place to hang these up at….


----------



## Gene01

Drill fetish?


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, re: your September trip. Don t forget where we live.
> 
> Sanity is relative. And, often transitory.
> 
> A philosophical question for the day.
> Do you always grind a secondary bevel?
> 
> And a tip. Open end wrenches make great thickness gauges. Keep a set close to the planer.
> PS, Crescent. Wrenches are not appropriate for this application.
> 
> DIL in Tucson is a teacher. Her first day back is Monday. Her two kids (9 and 10) start school Thursday. Phyl is going down to watch them for a few days. I ll retrieve her Thursday. I m stocked up on Spam and Raman noodles.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I remember! 
No, on the secondary bevel. At least, not on purpose. 
Good tip on the wrenches, Gene. 
You taking about "crescents" and Marty talking about "biscuits"... could make folks hungry. 
Nice haul, Marty!
Day, Day.


----------



## Gene01

Are you saying Spam doesn't make you drool?


----------



## johnstoneb

I just spent a week doing trail maintenance in the Sawtooth Wilderness. 100+ in Boise, Mid 80's at 8800'
views like this.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful views Bruce


----------



## Festus56

Good morning,

Nice haul Marty, lot of future there.

I like spam as long as it comes from a can Gene.

Beautiful scenery Bruce. We like riding through that area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that's Beautiful Bruce. I'm jealous.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- I am very sorry to hear about the loss of Barney. I had a dog named Barney when I was a kid. Losing a dog is like losing a child, at least it would be for me. I am dreading the day when Maya and Puddles will go.


----------



## bandit571

Well, took Maxwell down to get his shots…..everything went well….except for getting stuck with the needle. We go back in about 4 weeks for the second round…..

Of course, Maxwell found where all the food was in the store,,and was a bit put out when he couldn't get any. He even "behaved" in the van…..no messes were made…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal bandit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, I'm sorry you had to endure all that punishment…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got paid to fight fire in places like that…...I would have done for free.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I don't think we've lost Barney yet, have we??? I haven't got the memo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go to the shop or take a nap… I hate decisions…..

I guess I could turn the air on in the shop and take a nap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Barney has passed.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, take a nap for me. It'll be very busy till Denver truck leaves tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep on a bed of nails…....


----------



## mudflap4869

I am gassing up the truck in preparation for chasing down that smoked Salmon. I love Salmon in any way except than that canned crap. Fish should NEVER be mushy. Come to think of it, not many foods should ever be mushy. 
Well, gotta take the old broad to dinner, if you can consider Pizza Hut stuff dinner. Last night I took meatball sandwich fixxins to the ER for the mob. Well, at least I got the crock pot back cleaned up.


----------



## bandit571

Must have been a tiring day for Maxwell….he is stretched out of the floor, and snoring…...Shop Cat Campy is curled up behind him, also snoozing away….

BBQ chicken breasts, and rice…..NOT on the grill….couple of Ice cold Hard Root Beers to wash it down.

Burn mark on the index finger isn't doing too well….getting a yellow center to it, and leaks…feels like Monte's thumb,thumb, thumb…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, drop an anvil on your toe. You'll forget all about that finger. Anything to help a pal when he needs it.


----------



## MadJester

> Don t worry, the squeal you just heard was me hitting my thumb. It s okay, I can breathe again.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Geeze….I clenched up when I read that…don't it always figure that you rarely hit a finger twice unless you've royally jacked it up? I have a nasty wire wheel scab on my hand..on top of the lowest knuckle of my thumb…hard spot to put a bandaid on….ripped the dang scab nearly off twice now…really sucks….



> Does anyone else think it would be humorous to make it look like a poop stain on the seat of a chair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Go for it… 

74, I know I mentioned it on your FB page, but I am truly sorry for your loss…I know you gave that little pup the best life ever…

Bruce…what an awesome place to get to work!! 

Ok…well…as always, I've been crazy busy…not sure if I mentioned that I went back to that honey hole in town for a fourth (yes….fourth…) visit…I'm still finding stuff that is buried in there…I asked my friend who is a member of their family to pull out two vises for me…I'll see if he ever gets it done…if he doesn't…well…I never really NEED another vise….but I'd like it if I can get it…..

Bought a few hand planes today…met up with a guy from a local tool group online…he's a good contact to have…he does some clean outs…mostly private stuff, but he will keep me in mind, and he seems like a really decent guy…about my age but retired from being a builder…so he knows the tools I look for even though he doesn't need them himself….

Most of the stuff I've listed since last posting here are non-tool related…but I do still have tools listed…just click on my ugly mug and then click on the link at the top of my profile page….


----------



## mojapitt

Very handy little sander. 1/2" wide belt.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo, I like it, Monte!
I just read this story and love it! 
A non-woodworker Dad and his daughter design and build a wooden horse. It has secret features…









Gonna eat the last little bit of those meat balls Jim surprised us with last night. YUM!


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice horse but needs to have some of those sharp corners rounded off,


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbahs…

Monday-Monday and all that jazz…

Trying to get a building permit through a small town USA code enforcement officer who is making up subjective egress requirements far beyond what the Life Safety Code requires.

Should I point out that town hall doesn't meet the requirements that he's putting on us?


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…..


----------



## Cricket

What a gorgeous morning!


----------



## bandit571

Working on ( in my head) a "plan" to make use of that $2 stack of Walnut…....details as they come in….

One or the other new meds has knocked the Ticker out of "timing".....Thumping along, even up the neck…feels like someone is hitting the chest…need to call the cardio guy, when he is IN the office..

Been a very bad year for pets…..


----------



## mojapitt

On my own for lunch today. Bacon and eggs, chopped sausage and crushed red pepper thrown in.


----------



## ssnvet

I call dibs on Monte's left overs :^p


----------



## Cricket

> On my own for lunch today. Bacon and eggs, chopped sausage and crushed red pepper thrown in.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wrapped in a tortilla?


----------



## mojapitt

Furniture store is on real thing ice right now. Not thrilled with what I am seeing.


----------



## bandit571

Well, a fourth blister has appeared, and promptly popped. One has a yellow center.

Got the tickets printed out, so we can go see…..Fabian, Frankie and the rest of the Golden Boys down at the Rose Music Center 6 AUG 16…....Some old fart named Bobby Rydell is with them…

Have a rack made, to hang at least 6-8 drills from the ceiling joist overhead. next trip down to the shop, I'll attach the rack to the joist, and stow a bunch of drills out of my way…I hope. they will be hanging by their chucks.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you're downright mean. How would you like to be hung by your Chuck?

Enjoy the concert. I'm old enough to be jealous.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fill us in Monte so we can all be upset with them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to vent… I took the large barge to Ted's aqua Marina here in Indy for a simple $125 adjustment. *DO NOT BRING YOUR BOAT TO TED'S.* These crooks had the balls to call and tell me I needed a $5000 rebuild because I had low compression on the motor. They might have gotten by with that if it wasn't for the fact that I checked the compression right before I took the boat to them and it was good. I even checked it again after I snatched it up out of there. Nothin' worse then a damn thief, but I guess the name speaks for itself…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Damn that Ted….


----------



## bandit571

Hanger is installed..









And a few drills have arrived…









And a look from the other direction..









They even miss the top of my bald head…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Said goodbye to Barney on Saturday. As difficult as the end was, we had 11 years of joy, lots of great stories and a lot of good memories.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think the cat will even miss him.


----------



## mojapitt

Brought a vehicle that didn't hold even half of the order and a check that didn't cover a third of the order.

Must be related to Marty's mechanic.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, makes me nearly cry thinking about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Was a sad day. Mr. 74 is taking it hard. Personally when I saw how uncomfortable he was, it was a relief to see him stop suffering. The dog. Not Mr. 74


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry 74

Bandit how much is this lot worth?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good memories last forever Sandra…..


----------



## mojapitt

Spoke with Andy today. Sounds good, but nothing new to report.


----------



## bandit571

Depends on how badly someone with a Stanley #55 needs them….the fence runs around $20-40 @ nhplaneparts'store….cutters run about $8 or so…..the plane iron runs around $9


----------



## Festus56

> Good memories last forever Sandra…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty said what I was thinking. Hang in there Sandra and family. Tough to lose a good friend.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well bandit I hoping the actual plane is around there somewhere. And thanks for the info I will be going after that and a box of starrett stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone follows LJ Todd Barron, he is fighting a battle to keep from having lower leg amputated. Could use our prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily for us, the pain subsides and we are left with the good memories. I will always have a dog. I recommend a new pup after a while. You'll know when the time is right.

Is he diabetic Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Bill, I think that is the problem. Hope it's alright, I invited him to come here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

On a sad note, heroin sure is a terrible thing. Last week we saved a young woman who had overdosed and we brought her out of it with Narcan, a drug to counteract the heroin. Today we went back to her house and she was deceased after another overdose and no one was around to call 911.


----------



## mojapitt

So many reminders that most of us have it pretty good


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Sorry to hear about Barney. Treasure those memories.

Monte-Do you want me to pull another espionage mission?

Randy? RANDY?

Jeff? JEFF?

Ham? HAM?

Etc, ETC!


----------



## diverlloyd

Meth and heroin are a bad epidemic.


----------



## bandit571

Let me know IF there is a cutter in that pile marked as a #2…..sash cutter, mirror image of the #1….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to the real job today.


----------



## Gene01

Sandra, you and your family have my sympathies. Our dogs are so much more than friends. They live in our hearts and they will always be there.


----------



## Gene01

Bill., it sounds like she found the peace she wanted.

Bandit, good looking group hanging. Got one for each day of the week.

Monte, I'd be pissed. Are they coming back? And with a bigger truck and a bigger check?

Ate my last tin of sardines last night. Today is a Spam day. I go get Phyl tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to "possibly" come back this weekend. Don't hold your breath, motorcycle rally starts Friday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Gene spam is way better than sardines, good you get Phyl back soon.

Monte do you have to work in that mess next week?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit will you pm me your request, the auction is this weekend and as much chatter that goes on in here I will lose your request.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all

Seeing the email from HF on their $60 belt/disc sander and wishing we didn't have to replace our furnace in a few months. ah well. Heading to MI at the end of the week for grandma's memorial. Happy to see the family, but it'll be mass chaos for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm….


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesdays not gone with the wind yet… but it sure is flying by…

Bandit…. Say hi to Sherri Baby for us

74… all chocked up thinking about Barney. But I learned the hard way that your better going a week early than a week late. Barney sure looks like he was a happy pup, and I'm sure your family showered him with love.

Monte… tough call on the furniture store guy. Getting your products to market is a challenge for every manufacturer. Do you have any way of knowing if your work is selling? What says the Cajun mafia connection?

Well the Code Enforcement Officer has had our application for a week, and he has yet to "get to it" (which is exactly why I prompted my boss to sign it a month ago…. I'm thinking I should have signed it myself, even though I'm not a legal officer of the corporation).

Drafting up a detailed framing plan for the expansion, getting quotes from the lumber yard (the wood we use for crates and pallets is industrial/economy grade and is not grade stamped). Here's a sneak peak at the layout…


----------



## bandit571

Mini road trip today…..found a use for a stump…









The sword does come out, and they replace it with a flag. Local High School Mascot is called Pirates.

Chainsawn to shape. They were out adding sealer to it a few weeks ago…

Now we know what Stumpy does on vacation…..









Poses as a model for stump art?


----------



## bandit571

Trying to clean up a walnut slab, and joint one edge..









Almost too big for the bench..









50+" long, wide end is about 16" wide, thickness is about 1-1/8". Thinking about cutting the cop and bow out of it, but needed a straight edge to work off of. Still have that 8/4 by 7' chunk to bring down to the shop…IF I get enough room…

The two walnut boards were a $1 each…..yard sale find.


----------



## mojapitt

Attempting a coffee table from this. I will fill the voids with epoxy.


----------



## mudflap4869

106 out there and that ijut woman is still in the shop. I have so much condensation on me that I am dripping water all around, so here I am in front of the A/C and computer screne. When I can finaly breathe I will get my third shower for the day, the sit on my arse for the rest of the evening. Neighbors go to bed at about 9 so we try not to make a lot of noise in the shop after that, but that is the time that it starts to cool down enough to work outdoors. Catch 22.


----------



## bandit571

New meds aren't fitting in…had to drop one of them…..waiting to see IF that helps….


----------



## mojapitt

Should I use breadboard ends on the coffee table?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say no.


----------



## mojapitt

I was going to surround this Hackberry with elm. But it would be long grain to end grain on the ends.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you talking pour on epoxy? How would that work with breadboard ends? Having never done it I'm not sure, but seems to me it would interfere with the panel being able to expand and contract independent of the breadboard.


----------



## mojapitt

The epoxy would only be used to fill voids in the Hackberry. The actual finish would be catalyzed lacquer.


----------



## CFrye

That is a gorgeous hunk a hackberry, Monte! I vote 'no' on the breadboard, as well.
How does epoxy do with expansion/contraction? I hadn't thought about it before.
Keep after it, Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

Any wood framing would detract from that beautiful piece.


----------



## mojapitt

Epoxy does not expand or contract.

This piece is 14-1/2" wide and 38" long. I want the coffee table top to be 24"×48". That's why I was going to frame it.


----------



## bandit571

Mitre the corners?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The FD has been working about two months toward a tax increase. Today was the day. I spent all morning at the polls. I'm very happy to say our tax passed. We now have a very busy 5 years ahead of us to put our plan into action. Remodeling two dated and undersized stations, building a large storage/maintenance facility at house one, purchasing new equipment to update stuff that has been around a while, finally hire three additional firefighters.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the concept


----------



## Festus56

Thats some nice grain there Monte. If you sealed both top and bottom with epoxy would it keep the wood from moving? How thick is the board, looks thin for beadboard style at least to me. Purdy sharp looking either way


----------



## CFrye

> Epoxy does not expand or contract.
> 
> This piece is 14-1/2" wide and 38" long. I want the coffee table top to be 24"×48". That s why I was going to frame it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So how does that non-movement affect the wood?
I dunno, Monte. I understand you wanting it to be bigger. Maybe 'frame' it with a dark wood that would compliment the spalting?


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Bill!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, it's 2" thick


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, it s 2" thick
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The coffee table I made was less than 1 1/2" and the breadboard ends worked well


----------



## Gene01

Monte, framing it like that really directs the eye to the beauty of that Hackberry. I was wrong, earlier. My art gene never did work right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That does look good Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

My thumb is reporting my heart rate this morning. Not sure what it's angry about.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I look at that table one time and like it, then look again and not so sure. It does direct your eye to the hackberry. It may be the grain in the RH end piece that is somewhat distracting. You have a good eye. Go with what you think is good and once the finish is on it it will probably look good.


----------



## mojapitt

The right hand end will probably be replaced for that very reason. It distracts from the focal point. Plenty more on hand.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy hump day from the salt mines….

Nice looking slab Monte. If you epoxy both sides and all edges, won't that prevent the moisture from equalizing with the environment?

Company picnic today… manager's cook for the crew, so it looks like I'm flipping ~200 burgers on the grill. I should smell nice when I get home. Skipper will be all over me.

Daughter #1 turns 17 this week. I'm a bit torn up inside over it as she'll likely be leaving the nest a year from now.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Maybe mitre the corners of the "frame" to Picture Frame the panel you want to show off? You can even use a darker wood for slines to reinforce the mitre joints. Or, use a mitre half lap?


----------



## ssnvet

I like half laps…. easy & strong

and did I say easy?

Miter's always kick my but, by the time I get around to the last joint, it never seems to close right.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got some new planes. (On the bench) Fifteen German style scrubs and smoothers from the Civil War era. I thought *Bandit* may like to see them


----------



## diverlloyd

stumpy nice little collection you have going there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lloyd- Yes, it's been growing for years….


----------



## mojapitt

We're all tool junkies


----------



## diverlloyd

I agree monte, my wife said just last night I have to many tools in the front room so I added more today.


----------



## MadJester

Step right up, step right up folks…You say you can't throw your money away fast enough? You say you want to see your investment dollars take five times as long to recoup? We'll have I got the deal of the day for you! For the nominal fee of 32 easy payments of just $99.98, I will send you detailed instructions of my simple (YES…simple!) ONE STEP PROCESS for throwing away your money!

"Did I hear that right?"...Why, yes you did! Simply by not taking the time to check for level while installing an a/c unit, you too can throw your money into the crapper!!! Send money orders only to: PO Box Screw my life, Money Pit Township, State of No Clue 00032

Don't delay! Act now!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sue- Blow dry the sheet rock and throw on a coat of paint. If it molds, paint that too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I agree monte, my wife said just last night I have to many tools in the front room so I added more today.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You're allowed in the front room?


----------



## MadJester

> Sue- At least you have a sense of humor about it!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Nothing to do about it now but fix it Stumpy! Can't cry over lack of time travel…LOL


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I have a work bench in the front room. I make projects in there when I don't feel like going out to the shop or when I have non wood projects in the shop. Like working on my Datsun which needs lots of tlc.

Sue that sucks.


----------



## MadJester

On the bright side, I did get the last two ceilings of the regular rooms painted today….can't paint the kitchen now until I patch or repair the drywall….and there is still the dreaded cathedral ceiling stairway (ok…it's not as big as a cathedral, but it's got to be fifteen feet if it's an inch at the top of the stairs….) and oh, yeah…the trim….I still don't want to think about the dang trim….


----------



## CFrye

> We re all tool junkies
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hi, my name is Candy. I am a tool junkie. The *worser* the condition of the tool, the better!
Sue, you are too observant. You need to ignore it longer so it is in even *worser* condition when you find it.
The word of the day is *WORSER*. Use it in a sentence…


----------



## MadJester

Candy….I was worser off for going upstairs to do some work thinking all would be normal….


----------



## MadJester

> Sue- Blow dry the sheet rock and throw on a coat of paint. If it molds, paint that too.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I was going to let it sit for a few days…the opposite side of that wall gets massive amounts of sun in the afternoon….figure it will dry just fine, but I will check it tomorrow and bring a hair dryer just in case….


----------



## superdav721

ummm 1712 posts. Missed a few. Whats happening folks!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, I can picture the slab surrounded by walnut or cherry. That would realy make it pop. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, Dave!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes walnut or cherry would be great. But I have a total of "0" of both.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Dave.

Sue that sucks but at least it should be cool!

Nice batch of planes there Stumpy, if you run out of room just send some this way.

Got my new flatbed on my pickup. Now have a box, bumper, receiver hitch and gooseneck hitch for sale cheap if anyone can use any parts. Came off my 2001 Ford Super Duty.


----------



## mojapitt

Glued up the center section


----------



## mojapitt

Tried to add some contours. This is the chair that I enter in the contest because it is my first one. It won't win, but it has accomplished what I wanted from it. That was to learn. I intend to make at least 2 more. Both will benefit from this one.


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Monte. I have been told I am building a rocker with that pile of wood my sister brought me but they dont know what style they want yet. That will be a big learning curve for me.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I didn't read anything about having to enter your first. I thought that's what prototypes were for…working out the bugs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
That's a handsome chair Monte. 
Gonna go get some logs this morning. One maple and one red oak I think.


----------



## Gene01

Really nice looking chair, Monte. It will surely make the Top Three. It has lots of boards. (-:
And, That table is going to be awesome.

Sue, if it ain't one thing, it's another, huh? Don't you just hate do overs? 
Regarding your sales pitch, I think I'll pass. Regrettably, I already know all that stuff.

It's a nice cool and cloudy morning here in Tucson. 71 degrees out on the son's patio, good coffee and I smell the bacon frying. But, as soon as the grandkids are off for their first day of a new school year, grandma and I are headed back home. BTW, Phyl has almost totally quit wearing the sling apparatus. Her recovery is nothing short of amazing. TTFN


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… we're over the hump and on the downhill run.

Cooked ~175 hamburgers on 1st shift and ~45 on second. And a bunch of hot dogs to boot. Let's just say I've seen enough hamburgers for a while. Based on what was on my glasses, I think I had a fine mist covering of animal fat grease all over me.

Good news today… Our building permit is approved.


----------



## johnstoneb

I am not a tool junkie. I only buy tools I have a use for. I can always find a use or potential use for any tool I buy.

Monte, That table top is looking good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So here's the back story- J.D. Martinez is one of the rising stars in baseball. He plays for the Detroit Tigers here in Michigan. He's been hurt and hasn't taken a swing all summer. But last night, in a tight 1-1 game, with an 8-game winning streak on the line, our often criticized young manager decides to call him in to pinch-hit late in the game. The fans are glad to see him, give him a standing ovation, and this happens…





View on YouTube


----------



## Festus56

That is a cool story Stumpy, Set the bar pretty high for the rest of the season


----------



## mojapitt

Motorcycle Rally time. Lowered all Highway speed limits this morning.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well it time to mow the yard for me uh, I would rather sand something. This is going to be a waste of a manageable migraine day.


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, we haven't mowed since early June. No rain, no grass.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, they lowered the highway speed limits? Lets see, more traffic needing to get through more quickly so we'll lower the speed limit to guarantee congestion. I'm sure that makes sense in someone's mind.


----------



## mojapitt

Everything is slower here. It's not like you can speed. As a group,they travel about 50 mph and back interstate up for miles. Seems to be a concerted effort.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I wish it was like that here monte. It's also 82 outside but feels like 95 so it's instant sweat.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy… What a cool way to announce his come back. I used to be a Tigers fan and have seen them play in the original Tiger Stadium (back in the stone ages).


----------



## MadJester

So I've got someone on eBay trying to tell me I sent them this piece of junk…



















When in reality, I sent them this one….nothing would leave my store in the condition of the one above unless I stated that it was in such condition in the listing…..I'm gonna stick to my guns on this one and let eBay decide…the buyer wants half the money refunded….they probably found theirs at a yard sale (or in their own basement….who knows….)....I don't sell broken items unless I state them as such….this kind of irritates me…..It's not a huge amount of money, but I'm obviously getting shafted on this one….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad and I went to try and get a big map,e log. This thing was massive. Got it half way on the trailer, but then no further. Had to let it fall back down. It was probably 40" diameter and 8' long. Kicked my you know what. Waste of a morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have had to give up on a couple big logs. It's painful to walk away.


----------



## mojapitt

Best of luck Sue. Too many bad people in the world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sent the guy a text and said if it was still there this fall I may come back. Too hot for me to be whittling on it right now. I'm guessing it was a red maple. Definitely harder than silver.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sue*- You're screwed. Ebay always sides with the buyer in a situation like this. However, if you have a long-standing relationship with Paypal, and a very good reputation, Paypal sometimes takes the loss in your behalf. But the inevitable negative feedback will hurt your eBay rating.


----------



## MadJester

> Best of luck Sue. Too many bad people in the world.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Monte…I just don't see how it could be the same one that I sent…I shipped it on the 28th, it arrived to them on the 1st…..I had wire wheeled it several weeks prior and had not seen any indication of new rust…..just don't get it…if it possibly is the same plane, it looks like someone soaked the box in water before it arrived at the buyers house, and if that was the case, they should have brought it back to the post office before they even opened it…I just don't get it….


----------



## MadJester

> *Sue*- You re screwed. Ebay always sides with the buyer in a situation like this. However, if you have a long-standing relationship with Paypal, and a very good reputation, Paypal sometimes takes the loss in your behalf. But the inevitable negative feedback will hurt your eBay rating.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Yeah…I kind of figured that, but it is what it is…at best, if they want a full refund, they will have to return the item…otherwise it won't get refunded. And I'm not too worried about the negative feedback…one little blip like that is off the charts in about six months, and I am able to write a rebuttal to it also….I just don't see how that much rust could have happened to the one I sent…it was clean when shipped….ugh…I hate situations like this!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, is that paper from the packaging stuck to the sole. If so it sure looks like the package got wet. My mom got a useless piece of junk mail delivered the other day in a plastic bag. It was in the bag because it looked like the package took a swim in the local pool.


----------



## Cricket

So ready for winter…


----------



## mojapitt

> So ready for winter…
> 
> - Cricket


BITE YOUR TONGUE


----------



## firefighterontheside

I am so, so ready…..


----------



## mojapitt

I don't care how hot it is, I don't want Winter


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue just tell them to send it to you and rehab it again and send it back to them.


----------



## GaryC

I'm with Monte…... winter should be illegal


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Bill, I have had to give up on a couple big logs. It s painful to walk away.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


WOW! It's taking every ounce of self-control I have not to turn that into a potty joke…


----------



## mojapitt

Extremely hot, I still work in the shop. Extremely cold, I am stuck watching TV.


----------



## mojapitt

Naughty Stumpy


----------



## mojapitt

Sick joke. Expecting half of last year's crowd at the rally. Traffic was never backed up this bad this early last year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, you can't beat potty humor.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just wish it was a constant 75 year around with 30% humidity. Or Fall!!


----------



## MadJester

> Sue, is that paper from the packaging stuck to the sole. If so it sure looks like the package got wet. My mom got a useless piece of junk mail delivered the other day in a plastic bag. It was in the bag because it looked like the package took a swim in the local pool.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If in fact that is my packaging, the package would have had to have been soaked….they should have either refused delivery or taken it back to the post office before even opening it…..I tape up my packages very well….it would have had to have been in a puddle for the entire five days it took to get there though….just not sure…and I'm also pretty positive that the adjustment piece was not bent…. I just don't know…I spoke with eBay customer service, and of course, they were useless…I sent the buyer an offer of $4.00 refund…I'm not giving back half…especially if the post office is the responsible party (and that is a pain in the backside trying to get insurance money from them…ebay says the seller has to do it, the post office says the buyer has to do it….).....


----------



## MadJester

> Sue just tell them to send it to you and rehab it again and send it back to them.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yeah, but that's me paying shipping two more times on a fifteen dollar plane….not really worth it…..if they return it, I'll have to eat the shipping plus the cost anyway….I dunno….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did he say anything about the packaging arriving water damaged? Maybe it got soaked through and sat a few days. It looks like paper stuck to the sole and surface rust. Was the adjuster on the back of the one you sent bent slightly like the one he shows in the photo? If you look at the worn paint in the photo of the adjuster, does the pattern match the worn paint in the photos in your listing? Or is that definitely a different plane he's trying to pass of as the one you sent?


----------



## rhybeka

hey all! Getting ready for our trip to MI tomorrow so I'm stuck transferring videos over to a HD. Might need them to entertain the kiddos as well. We'll see.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue I would say damaged in shipping. Did you send it snail mail


----------



## mojapitt

If you hear loud cussing, you'll know my plug didn't hold back the epoxy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry monte that in no good how much epoxy was wasted?


----------



## mojapitt

None yet. But it will find holes in my dikes.


----------



## mojapitt

I have always used epoxy as a coating,not a filler. The little puddle that you see is one quart of epoxy in the hole.


----------



## mojapitt

A little seepage. Not yet catastrophic.


----------



## diverlloyd

I had envisioned something a lot worst then that. Glad it isn't to much.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Temps have slipped back into the high eighty here, wish it were still in the low 90's so I can absorb more heat to keep me warm running the snowblower in 5 months, winter should be illegal!

Monte, what's the set time on that epoxy? I've been looking for something that will set slower, but seems like everything is 5 or 10 minutes now which doesn't work that well if you need it to flow for a while to get everywhere it needs to get to.


----------



## mojapitt

This takes about 6 hours. So when I check it in the morning, it should be fairly solid.


----------



## mojapitt

I really hate snow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## mudflap4869

108 on my back porch today and high humidity, so there was plenty of condensation on me after just 3-4 minutes outside. Mama only raised one fool, and he is 6 years younger than me. There I was most of the day, sitting in the recliner reading a W.E.B. Griffin book, and working on a jigsaw puzzle. I fell asleep and the BOB woke me up at 17:20. She leaves for work at 18:00, so I was jumping through my hat trying to contemplate what to do about supper for her. 17:25 polish sausage came out of the micro. I could learn to love that thing. Food for fat folks finished.


----------



## Festus56

> I really hate snow
> 
> - Monte Pittman


One reason we moved this way Monte. Milder winters than WY or SD here in Billings


----------



## Gene01

Here is a neat trick. It will certainly be used in my shop.




I still can't remember how to embed videos.


----------



## superdav721

snow? are you kidding???


----------



## Gene01

DAVE!
Snow is great….somewhere else.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Dave. I hope all is well for you.

I do like looking at pictures of snow from other places.


----------



## mojapitt

It's going to be a long 10 days of rally traffic


----------



## Gene01

Watching traffic has to be a mind numbing experience. Don't know how the state boys stay awake. Maybe they don't.
Get back to work. We're all anxious to see that table top.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Epoxy can find the smallest crevice to seep though. I have found put at least one more row of tape than I think I need then back the tape up with a backer board until the epoxy is cured.

Do you have a booth at the rally?


----------



## CFrye

That is a great tip, Gene!





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I was pretty happy with the epoxy pour last night. I hope to finish pouring it tonight. Then maybe by Sunday I can clean it up.


----------



## Gene01

It's going to be beautiful. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for fixing it, Candy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> None yet. But it will find holes in my dikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

On the epoxy you can always mix it with coffee grounds or mix paint colors to add. I do that with my turnings all the time.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I thought about using dying it black. But my friend doing the base wanted it clear. The base will be polished steel.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…. and HAPPY FRIDAY !

Hockey Night update… skated hard on wing last night, but couldn't put one in the net… there were some really good plays and passes though and PBR's in the locker room to celebrate.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, PBR stands for Professional Bull Riders. Probably not the same there.


----------



## bandit571

FINALLY got home…..l o n g story….incvolves an ER for chest pains, transfer to a heart hospital Heart Cath yesterday. Got sprung just after lunch today. Have hole in my leg, and quite a few in my arms. Missing a LOT of hair….

Cath found everything clear, so now…we change the meds….Can't drive for almost a week, and no stairs. Shop time will wait…


----------



## StumpyNubs

For me, PBR means something else altogether…


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I played in a hockey league, the best team was called PBR. One of the times they beat us really bad, they brought us a six pack of PBR after the game.

I just glued up another back slat and cut the others to length and rounded over the edges. To put them in I'm going to shape the ends to 5/8" round and drill 5/8" holes in the head board and seat.


----------



## mojapitt

I did use 5/8" holes for mine. This is what I used to trim the ends.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000P4NNNM/ref=yo_ii_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Monte. Clamp the slat under the drill press?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup


----------



## mojapitt

I have them in a couple different sizes for cutting short dowels.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you got it taken care of, Bandit. Hopefully, it's a long term fix. Gotta take care of yourself.

It's raining cats and dogs on the mesa. I just stepped in poodle. T-Storms have the pups all nervous. Neurotic little beasts. Inconsistent power… off…on…off again. The backup generator can't keep up. No work in the shop. Guess I'll sit on the deck and watch nature's light show.


----------



## mojapitt

Traffic is screaming along at 40 mph on interstate


----------



## Festus56

> Traffic is screaming along at 40 mph on interstate
> 
> - Monte Pittman


This will be the first in 42 years that I wont be in Sturgis during Rally week. Guess you are on your own Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Rain quit, light show is over. Pups are settled.
Supper was delicious. London broil, great gravy, fresh corn, a rice dish that was scrumptious and homemade bread. I'm stuffed. A little TV and off to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

No turning back now. Legs and arms are glued and screwed to the chair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yours?


----------



## diverlloyd

All this chair talk I will have to start a scale model of one. I haven't found any wood that I would like to turn into a chair.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I decided for me that I needed to put it together and start molding it together. The back slats are not in yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I did too Monte. I've had the arms and legs on for a long time. I've done most of the sculpting to mould it together. Now I'm trying to get the slats and headrest on. Then I'll do the rockers. I need to cut the rocker parts soon though so I can start the glue ups.

When I said yours, I was joking that your arms and legs were glued to a chair.


----------



## mojapitt

> That s what I did too Monte. I ve had the arms and legs on for a long time. I ve done most of the sculpting to mould it together. Now I m trying to get the slats and headrest on. Then I ll do the rockers. I need to cut the rocker parts soon though so I can start the glue ups.
> 
> When I said yours, I was joking that your arms and legs were glued to a chair.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's would not be a first for me either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wake up everybody, it's Saturday.


----------



## mojapitt

Already been in the shop and hour.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok Monte. You're good.


----------



## mojapitt

Sand, sand, sand


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Looks like you are winning Monte, little more epoxy and it will be all better. If you put it all together and bring it up here I can router plane it and save a lot of sanding


----------



## bandit571

Uuuuummmm, ow…...uuumm


----------



## Gene01

Mark, I use an 1.5" bottom cleaning bit to level slabs and wild grain stuff. Never thought of using it on epoxy covered slabs. Does it dull the bit? What kind of surface does it leave?


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Looks like you are winning Monte, little more epoxy and it will be all better. If you put it all together and bring it up here I can router plane it and save a lot of sanding
> 
> - Festus56


----------



## ssnvet

PBR = $9 fa an 18 pack.

AL cans, so I can drink em in the shower

:^)


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I use an 1.5" bottom cleaning bit to level slabs and wild grain stuff. Never thought of using it on epoxy covered slabs. Does it dull the bit? What kind of surface does it leave?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have used both a 1.5" bottom cleaning bit and a 1.25" bowl bit with success. Does not seem to dull them and leaves the surface ready for finish sanding. It was not as big of an area as Montes but sure worked well for me.


----------



## MadJester

> Did he say anything about the packaging arriving water damaged? Maybe it got soaked through and sat a few days. It looks like paper stuck to the sole and surface rust. Was the adjuster on the back of the one you sent bent slightly like the one he shows in the photo? If you look at the worn paint in the photo of the adjuster, does the pattern match the worn paint in the photos in your listing? Or is that definitely a different plane he s trying to pass of as the one you sent?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I went ahead and offered him a refund…which he accepted…it wasn't 50%....so the problem is done with….I may have been a bit upset and jumped the trigger saying that it wasn't mine, but I know for a fact that I didn't send it looking like that….and yes, it does look like it got water logged somewhere along the way (but as we all know, it doesn't take much to clean it off…). Not sure how I could prevent this from happening in the future…unless I put WD40 on everything…which I don't like to do because of the odor. I'll have to think about it….



> Sue I would say damaged in shipping. Did you send it snail mail
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yes….but eBay tells you the shipper has to put in the claim and the post office says the person receiving it has to do it…it's a bit jacked up….but the case is settled now…

I watched the video that Gene put up about the masking tape…now I'm watching more videos from that same dude from England at Crimson Guitars…great (but slightly long and a little boring) series on Cigar Box guitars…I keep saying I want to build one, but I really suck at electronics…maybe I should just buy a kit and jump in and just build it…LOL

And for those of you that are not totally put off by my hand plane that swam from NY to Oregon, I have been quite busy listing other great tools….take a look here…if you don't see something that you want to have swim your way soon, please share if you can…thanks!

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue I agree his videos came up in my YouTube feed. He has good tricks but is a bit slow to get to the point.

Leaving for the auction, money check,wife permission check, bandits blade reminder check. I'm ready to spend to my little hearts content.


----------



## Festus56

Sue would it work to spray with WD 40 then put in a ziploc bag?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I will need to go through the cutters they are not in any order.$47.50 there are maybe 60 cutters.


----------



## bandit571

No rush. IF you have a duplicate of the #2, let me know. Looks like you might need a few parts for the plane itself. Unless the center ( main stock) and the right side sliding stock are in another box.

May need a few visits to nhplaneparts.com. to see what the rest looks like.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will need to buy a plane the rest of the parts are nowhere to be found here yet. I need to talk to the auctioneer and see if this person is bringing more stuff. He had a couple other planes but they are Shelton's and missing the blades chip breakers and lever caps. They went for $10 a piece a bit over priced for me.


----------



## mojapitt

The grunting you heard was my tablesaw cutting a 3/4" Dado, 1-3/8" deep in elm and Hackberry. The puckering sounds were me while I did it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte did you do it in a single pass?


----------



## mojapitt

I really should quit for the day. Just went corner to corner for the first time. It's exactly square.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes


----------



## mojapitt

How tight should breadboard ends be? These are snug.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh I would have puckered up bit on that to. My luck it would have flung it back at me.


----------



## CFrye

Pucker power indeed 8-0
Do you have a jig to hold those big pieces for such an operation, Monte?
Well done on the squareness!


----------



## Festus56

Monte mine were just barely snug. I could pull it apart fairly easy but there was no movement when together. A little bit of sanding on the spline helped. As long as only one side is glued dont think it would be a problem having them snug.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good also


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, what's up?
Had the first 12 hours off to go to my parents fish fry. Now at work watching Olympics.
Table looking good Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I usually have one really productive day each weekend. Tomorrow I must really am going to kick butt.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.
Not sure whether to be nervous or excited. A Home Hardware on Prince Edward Island bought 25 dozen of my clothespins and are selling them in their store. Home Hardwares are locally owned and operated and are all over Canada. A second one has already contacted me looking for details on how to order wholesale.

https://www.facebook.com/hangteshardes/photos/a.1441456072847685.1073741831.1438076209852338/1655855964741027/?type=3&theater

Excuse my language, but holy ********************.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Way to go 74.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, when is the retirement party?

Heart Cath goes up through the Femal Artery, right next to the "Jewels" Sitting is…fun. A dressing is holding things in place. There is a plug like clot there, if it should pop out,,,we are in big do-do….Needing a finger in the dike sort of thing, and call 911. I have no eal intentions of messing with the bandage for now.

They have reworked the meds, one is missing…...might have been the cause of all this.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue would it work to spray with WD 40 then put in a ziploc bag?
> 
> - Festus56


I'd be willing to do the WD40, but I think a ziploc might trap in even more moisture….the thought did cross my mind….

Monte…that table is coming out awesome!

74….all your hard work is paying off…I'm really happy for you! 

Bandit…hope they get it all under control…how long do you have to worry about that thing by your nads?

Well…I looked at the clock and it's about 10:30p or so….I have literally been watching that British guys videos ALL DAY LONG! LOL…..I actually took a day off from work…sat on my butt and did nothing but watch videos on building a Cigar Box Guitar….I'm feeling pretty happy…but at the same time…now I'll have to do catch up on the work I didn't do…oh well…I needed a break…I rarely take a day for myself….Gonna go hit some yard sales tomorrow…since I missed all of them today….


----------



## Momcanfixit

The clothespin union and pension plan are pretty weak, so no retirement in the near future.

Be careful Bandit….sounds painfully dangerous.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good job Sandra, I think you will easily sell all you can make. If anyone needs a reference tell them to ask Jamie. She loves her clothespins.

WD40 repels water Sue, I am going to try an experiment and let you know. I have used it several times to get rid of water in a distributor cap on a older vehicle. Amazing stuff.

Monte you can get some production for me tomorrow. I am going to get the bike out and escape for a while.


----------



## MadJester

Mark…I might try some of the other products that are more than just the water displacement….(displacing the water means it has to go somewhere else…so….).....I just like to keep my overhead down either way…all that stuff is a bit pricey….


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Sandra! I know it's a pain for the family, but sometimes in business you have to ride the wave. Suck it for all its worth.


----------



## mojapitt

I spent about 4 hours sanding the coffee table top. That much tomorrow should finish it. If this was BKP, I would have finished 2 hours ago. Of course it wouldn't be this nice either.


----------



## GaryC

um


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wake up everybody, it s Saturday.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I must have missed something, my Mickey says it's Sunday…..



> Sue would it work to spray with WD 40 then put in a ziploc bag?
> 
> - Festus56
> I d be willing to do the WD40, but I think a ziploc might trap in even more moisture….the thought did cross my mind….
> 
> - MadJester


The WD-40 displaces moisture…..

bandit, that's another fine mess you got yourself into…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhh, I'm still sleepin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found an auction yesterday, not much to declare except a box full of misc cabinet hardware for $3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was a couple of sets of hinges in the mess that kinda looks like maybe some sort of book stand hinge, but couldn't find anything like them. I'll hafta get a pic of them later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's a sale for you to check out. Mighty Mite Bandsaw mill, looks like a Mark IV which is fully hydraulic…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Marty, it's got a sawmill, tools, guns trucks, tractors. What else could I want?
I'm heading to Holiday World tomorrow. We will be there til Thursday morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just remember to save a few bucks, the sale ain't til Aug 20th…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and beware of red/black dump trucks as you pass thru…..


----------



## Gene01

Happy Sunday, everyone.

Bandit, sure sorry for your discomfort. Take it easy. The dungeon will still be there when you're better.

WOWEEE! ,*74*. Congratulations. As Monte said, Ride that wave.

8 hours of sanding is a lot. That's going to be one smooth table top. Can't wait to see it done. Metal legs is a good idea.

Sue, maybe a dip in a bucket of used motor oil? Or wrapped in something like Saran wrap? Or both?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well sanding sucks I feel bad for you Monte


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill good luck if you go to that auction, those are the ones I go to just to watch the show. Guns and farm equipment together around here means above retail price. I will quote this statement from one that I went to that had a couple of tractors a lot of guns and was out in the middle of nowhere and big coveralls in abundance( that says a lot since my family are farmers and there are 67 grand kids and great grand kids who are farmers). " oh hell I don't care Bobby Joe Billy bob ain't going to get that gun." That was a Remington 22 stainless steel barrel that bass pro was selling at the time for $150 and had a door buster sale that they sold them for $75. Those two stubborn guys ran it up to $475 and that was how the day went after that although the tractors sold for about retail and a little under retail. I bought the deal of the day a block archery target and two deer stand seats for $5. So I put a seat on top of the block in the shade and watched the show and drank some sweet tea. It was a good day for watching not so much for buying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that's why I don't like to travel very far for auctions. That one is over an hour away.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte snug is good on breadboards , tight not so much, as long as its not trying to "pry" on the slot and push it open. If that happens they will usually crack .


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I still enjoy going even far away. Like last night auction we go enough we have auction buddies. So the commentary is always pretty funny.


----------



## mojapitt

First level of sanding is complete. Now to make it smooth and not just flat.


----------



## mojapitt

All local paint supply stores are closed today. Guess they didn't get the memo that I am still working today.


----------



## mojapitt

Made a really bad decision to make a "quick" run to town during the motorcycle rally. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

I'll bet traffic is bear and parking just as bad. Hope you're not out of sandpaper.


----------



## mojapitt

Official "before any finish applied" photo


----------



## mojapitt

Then came Danish Oil


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## bandit571

Scary….


----------



## bandit571

The BOO part….still looking at Monte's creation…...almost like a running lion…...


----------



## MadJester

Best find of the day…pulled it out of one of those soft bag dumpsters…owners were gonna toss it…other than the broken tote, it looks intact…Sargent 708 w/1916 patent date…


----------



## MadJester

Monte…that table top is stunning!!!


----------



## bandit571

DonW would be all over that one….

Something for Sue to drool over…









Sold by HIKRAFT TOOL Co. of Greenfield, Ohio…..next









Four Yankees…two in the middle are duplicates…..and..









Yellow handle is hollow, marked as sold by The Lima Iron & Metal Co. Lima, OHIO. Old enough that the phone number that was molded into the yellow plastic was….4-9191. Located on 429 S. Central Ave. Lima Ohio. 
Not too sure about what bits is used. On the metal shaft was stamped "TRIPLEBIT" with three lines of squiggles under it.

Pin vise is rather fancy…


----------



## mojapitt

Table base before it's cleaned up


----------



## mojapitt

Double post, possibly an evil twin


----------



## mojapitt

Question, the tabletop is about 1-1/2" longer and 3/4" wider than the base. Our original thought was to make them exactly match. Should I cut it down or leave it slightly oversized?


----------



## Gene01

Table top is awesome, Monte.


----------



## MadJester

Nice scores Bandit!  I can't wait to dust the rust from that hand plane…I think it's gonna come out pretty good….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Add a cove under the top, to fill the gaps and help "register" the top to the base..

Sue: DonW has a thing for that type of Sargent plane. he might even buy it as is…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I would think it would be awkward to have the base larger than the top, but that's just me.

Sue-Nice junker! I'd like to see that one cleaned up too!

Bandit-Nice finds, there. Better take it easy, lest your abdominal issue split open.

74-Congrats on the new wholesale orders! You might have to start hiring some additional labor to keep up, and that could be a good thing. Surf that wave!

Still no signs of Randy. I'm kinda getting worried . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Don, the original thought was that they would exactly match each other in size.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, set it on there and do what looks right. My gut says make them match.

Randy hasn't replied to any of my messages on FB. Eddie talked to him a few weeks ago. Eddie, have you heard from him?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## MadJester

RANDY!!!


----------



## GaryC

Ask his twin….Hey Marty…..


----------



## bandit571

I guess I had better hide my Mountain Dews again?

RANDY!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I would maybe leave the top just slightly larger, maybe 1/4" each side. That way the top would be the main focal point and allow for slight wood movement.

Hello Randy!!

Nice collection Bandit.

Great find Sue, some people throw good stuff away.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was that Randy , must be some of Bandits mountain dew s around or Marty missing a six pack

Bill hes ok just hanging low for a while


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congrats 74 , may be needing a new nick name now maybe cloths pin lady or clothespin mounty l or canadian clothespin those are to long just 74 cloth pins on order


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i cleaned my shop up and am so proud it want last long , but i found 29 pencils , 4 tape measures 2 rulers and a protractor and one of my dogs .










































and a new lathe waiting on some chisles ,PSI lost the order and should be here thursday , im , ,


----------



## mojapitt

The trim is not moving on this one


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know where to get a pencil when I need one.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, nice job. Cleaning the shop is a boring and nearly thankless chore. But, you get that warm feeling afterwards. Plus, finding lost tools is exciting.
I'll be finishing my cleaning tomorrow. Hoping to find a steel, one foot, center finding rule. It's been lost for six months. Yep, it's been that long since the last thorough cleaning.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene if you dont find your center finding rule here's a pair of good ones i tend to drop . slide it off the table and am really ruff on a ruler but these have held up , the laser etching is still readable , 
http://www.woodsmithstore.com/index.html


----------



## bandit571

Keep it on the quiet side, but….I think we have Max finally house-broke.

I can't even get TO the shop to clean it. May take all the shavings and have a BAR B Q…...


----------



## mojapitt

Next member of the Cedar trim group


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, that's where I bought my rules. Still got the 6 inch one My Kindle recognizes my voice . I really feel like a fool sitting here talking to this box . But it seems to be working.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, that's where I bought my rules. Still got the 6 inch one. I'll be a happy camper if the 12 incher shows up.
Just found out that this Kindle recognizes my voice . I really feel like a fool sitting here talking to this box . But it seems to be working.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hi All.

Sue put some saltine crackers in the zip lock bag with the plane. They will suck up the moisture. Oyster crackers are always in my salt shaker. It never clumps up. Anything that could collect moisture can be cheaply protected this way. I have also used popped corn for the same purpose. And it cushions the contents.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

jim would that be salted pop corn ,

Bandit Max learned fast , hows the old ticker ticking ,

Monte great looking trunks, that cedara pop out with that purple but it turns brown after a while ,will still look good, those knot holes are awesome


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sue, you could buy small desiccant packs to throw in with the tools you're selling, I've seen them for $11 for 200 small packets. Wrapping them in an oil paper or similar protective covering like what my sharpening guy wraps planer knives in could be beneficial too.


----------



## Gene01

Anybody heard from Jeff, lately?


----------



## bandit571

Ticker seems to be doing fine, right now.

Max has learned a new "trick".....he can open the back screen door by himself, and just go on out to the backyard. Yard is fenced in, and as long as the gate is shut….may have to start locking the door?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been several weeks for Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Traffic is much better today. Almost 60 mph on interstate.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't even been out of the house since I got back home…....boring sitting around….


----------



## diverlloyd

Chicken breasts made, Alfredo made and some roasted asparagus. Dinner is done and is eaten.


----------



## JL7

Hey Gene….still here…......

In the last 24 hours, my dad spent the night in the ER thinking it was a stroke, thankfully not, my brother passed thru Sturgis yesterday on his new Harley and headed west through the Big Horns….on the decent it started to rain and he totaled the bike, but escaped injury…...so thankful there…....but his ego will take a long time to heal as he drives his rental car home.

Got to work today and heard my boss (the president) crashed his 450cc dirt bike bad into a tree shattering his tibia, fibula and knee… this is the busiest guy I have ever met in person. Monte might give him a run for his money though….

This last week has been calmer, but otherwise big storms have been wreaking havoc here for the last 4 weeks or so…...could have tons of free trees but no way to deal with them…..

Our new high tech security system at work is keeping me up at nights with false alarms and broken promises of fixing the issues….ARGH!

On the brighter side, a friend and co-worker who just turned 69 years old raced sprint cars back in the late 70's winning 4 national championships. 2 weeks ago, he got the chance to drive his old car in the Vintage class at Cedar Lake Speedway in Wisconsin….I got to watch him smoke the competition in the two heats he ran…...very cool!

Try to sneak down to the shop to escape…...picked up a ($211.00) CNC laser to play with…..steep learning curve, but it it actually works. Built a shelf that hangs on french cleats for the mini CNC that sits over the laser…..



















Decided today I'm selling the Triumph.

Missed a ton of posts, sorry…...

74 - well deserved you get the Hardware Store contract….hang on and enjoy the ride!

Eddie - the shop pics are great….I keep seeing new tools in there…....Great!

Cheers to all…........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cheers.


----------



## bandit571

Cut up a few maple flavoured sausage links, diced onions, diced mushrooms, browned in a hot skillet for a while, with LOTS of butter, and 3 cloves of GARLIC! Scrambled in a bunch of eggs until all was happy-happy. Big bowl almost full, topped with shredded cheese, salt, and lots of pepper. Couple of ice cubes in the glass of Mountain Dew…..

Called it supper…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was that Jeff , looked like jeff , good news on your dad and brother , and boss could of been worse , pray they have a speedy recovery ,new tool 211 , that was a deal always wonder of the odd prices 11 whats that for ., laser should be fun , youll have it figyred out in no time


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i almost got a baconador but this has been one of those day ,went to lowes and forgot my billfold,but did have 10 buck in my pocket and stopped at wendy's and got a baconator love those things ,i know there fattening but i just eat one every now and then as my doctor freaked out on one of my check ups when i told her it was on the food pyramid thingy , i was really looking forward to it , went in to lowes , no billfold , had to go back home , but while i was in there my dogs decided to help themselves and ate my baconador fry and all even got into my drink ,and had to smell it all the way home hungry , and they just looked at me like what did we do , your the dumb ass that left it in here with the air on and nothing to do , we smell it too,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I saw a few dump trucks on the road here in Indiana today, but they apparently weren't you, because they were moving pretty fast.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i tried the tape trick with the super gule works , may never buy double sided tape again

Bill that wasn't marty ,


----------



## bandit571

NOW I know where Max gets his "Moochiness",.......


----------



## mojapitt

First real rain in a month. Yup, I was trying to work outside.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, hey, Jeffy, good to see you posting , I was a bit worried.
Glad your brother came out of that wreck okay. he can always buy another bike.
Your boss, on the other hand, not so good.
You didn't miss much. Eddie got married and Bandit won a hundred K in the lottery. And, Don opened a spy shop. That's about it.


----------



## Festus56

Greetings All,

Hello Jeff, good to hear from you again. Glad all your people are still with us. When we were in Gillette we rode the Bighorns at least every other weekend. Got rained or snowed on at least 75% of the time. Great riding but it can get western up there.

Eddie did you go back and get yourself a baconator? Good pictures of your clean shop too.

Working on bunk beds with steps that have drawers in them. Almost more calculating than building time. Should have it all ready to stain by tomorrow evening.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark thanks i did , i think those are the best little burgers but i aint suppose to eat em , but all thing in moderation is what i say.

i always wanted to build one of those , lot of cuts to aint it , love to see it


----------



## mojapitt

Posted coffee table.

Night night ya'll


----------



## Gene01

Really nice table, Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Off to the vet office it's time to get my little buddies shots. She will be sleeping the rest of the day afterwards so another day of no shop time.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…..day#5 since the Cath….


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to build enthusiasm for work. But, it's only Tuesday.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Monte. We got plenty of time to get psyched.Sounds like the let down after completion of a (in your case, several) successful project.

Bandit, how much longer for the catheter? Have you found at least a somewhat comfortable sitting position?


----------



## bandit571

Should be ok after 1700hrs today. Sitting still ain't quite there yet. Hair growing back makes things worse….

Shop Cat Campy is mad at me….I won't let him snooze on my lap…...

Maybe by the weekend, I can cut that slab of Walnut down a bit. Might even resaw it for making a box or two…. 1-1/8" thick should give a couple 1/2" thick panels I can book-match…..

Work? Isn't that the same as a four letter word…..like Snow?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ holla!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…..homemade Ham Salad (that I made) followed by a Hot Fudge Sundae. Just one Sammich( with a slice of cheese) and the Sundae…...eating lite nowadays…

Tested the driving part a bit ago…....lost a few hairs, nothing else happened. One step at a time…


----------



## mudflap4869

Mr. Moose says that it is 106 degrees on the pack porch. I believe it cause I just went out to get a pizza from the freezer. 
I made a crock pot full of chicken noodle soup for the folks in the ER last night. I delivered it at about midnight, and the pot came home this looking like they had licked it clean. There were requests for refills. Then I came home and ate vienna sausage. I think there might be something wrong with that picture, so I'll have to correct my missbehavior in the future. 
Well the B.O.B. has a birthday on thursday the 11th and has requested a pen turning class at Woodcrafters in Tulsa. Those folks take a lot of money out our pockets lately. Between them, Wally World and Lowe's I stay broke. Then she has to go to Harbor Freight fairly often, not mention rust hunting. I am going to have to put on some skimpy clothes and stand on the corner to try and make some money to support her bad habits. 
Well the oven should be hot , so I will go and stick the pizza in. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## bandit571

Well, two trips around town, driving the van…..so far, so good. I think that will do for today. Bit of trouble getting into the van…..and don't even ask about hitting any bumps…one hand on the wheel, and one braced so I don't bounce around. Tomorrow might be a trip down the stairs….
BTW, just where is my bowl of soup?


----------



## Gene01

Oh, woe is us, Jim. I feel your pain. While Phyl was in Tucson, dining on lingua tacos and homemade Raviolis, poor old me was scarfing down canned sardines and cold spam and crackers. Ah, life's so unfair.


----------



## bandit571

Those darn singing bugs are at it again….6 weeks until frost…...

Have had a couple rain storms roll through awhile ago…...not much rain involved around here…


----------



## GaryC

http://www.bernardfoods.com/foodservice/beverages/dehydatedwater.htm


----------



## mojapitt

Struggling here also. Bacon and eggs with fresh pie for supper.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte! A1+ on making both first AND second place in the top 15. I bow to the master. Gonna hafta buy a bigger hat if you keep that up. How ya gonna challenge yourself next?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte's gonna save up three projects, post all within a 24-hour period, and go for the trifecta!


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-Sorry to hear about those calamities. Neither sounds good but the brother with only a property damage claim is the better of the two.


----------



## mojapitt

Guy from Denver said he wanted 2 more benches and then showed up in a vehicle that couldn't carry them. Probably for the better. I don't anticipate dealing with him again and I don't anticipate getting paid for the remainder of what they owe. So we are finishing the benches and preparing everything for shows this fall.


----------



## mojapitt

As for the Daily Top 3, although still honorable,it's not what it used to be. Still a great site, but not the quality/quantity of projects posted.


----------



## bandit571

Somebody hiding behind the bench? Camera shy?


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is in both pictures. Does not like pictures when she is "dirty".


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks.

Monte - Congrats on owning the top 2.

RANDY!

Sue, Bandit and Candy - you guys need a reality show. Rust Hunters. I'd watch it, but they'd have to get Bandit not to mumble.

Jim - Vienna sausages are just WRONG!
Eddie has the right idea with the baconator. I've been known to get the son-of-a-baconator combo from time to time. 
I think the dogs were the smarter ones that day.

Jeff - Sounds like it's been a crazy few weeks. (I hate motorcycles. Fender-benders are rare)

I'm thinking that I will stop doing the Saturday markets earlier than last year. I need to build up my stock for the Sept craft show and the Dec show and there are only so many hours in the day. Scared to even think about hiring someone, so I have to keep things in perspective and do what I can. There are over a thousand Home Hardware stores in Canada. I got a request for info from a second one, but the owner declined. I think she was expecting high quality for a low price.

Keep on keeping on. Off to the day job.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, still too many that want you to compete with Walmart. Stick to your guns.


----------



## Gene01

Milestone. Phyl drove to her dental appt. yesterday. Then went grocery shopping. She's definitely on the mend.

It'll never be as clean and organized as Eddie's, but my shop is taking shape. A couple more days and I can start messing it up again. I need more room.

Losing a customer like that, Monte, is probably for the best. And, ditto for yours , 74. Life's too short.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice benches Monte.

Glad to hear Phyl is doing good Gene.

So many people these days do not have any idea what quality is. All their life they have dealt with the box stores and think that is the norm. But they still will buy a $5 cup of something every day!


----------



## mudflap4869

1 pound of bacon, crumbled and fried up real good.
6 eggs, scrambled.
8 slices of yellow cheeze. Discovered that I was out of shredded cheddar.
5 cupss of cooked grits.
salt 
pepper

Mix it all up and hoss down. 
refridge left overs. slice and fry up with bacon grease in a hot cast iron skillet. 
Now that is plumb southern cookin.
That michigan born yankee that I am married to loves my vittles.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jim, that sounds delicious (especially the grits) and very, very hard to work off!


----------



## Gene01

Breakfast fit for a king. First eat is great. Second days eats is even better. Everything is better with bacon grease. Even salad.


> 1 pound of bacon, crumbled and fried up real good.
> 6 eggs, scrambled.
> 8 slices of yellow cheeze. Discovered that I was out of shredded cheddar.
> 5 cupss of cooked grits.
> salt
> pepper
> 
> Mix it all up and hoss down.
> refridge left overs. slice and fry up with bacon grease in a hot cast iron skillet.
> Now that is plumb southern cookin.
> That michigan born yankee that I am married to loves my vittles.
> 
> - mudflap4869


----------



## Festus56

Jim that sounds like good home cooking no matter where you are. I like that kind of food.


----------



## mojapitt

Any easy way to cut and oval 2'x4'?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> 1 pound of bacon, crumbled and fried up real good.
> 6 eggs, scrambled.
> 8 slices of yellow cheeze. Discovered that I was out of shredded cheddar.
> 5 cupss of cooked grits.
> salt
> pepper
> 
> Mix it all up and hoss down.
> 
> refridge left overs. slice and fry up with bacon grease in a hot cast iron skillet.
> Now that is plumb southern cookin.
> That michigan born yankee that I am married to loves my vittles.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim can i move in with you


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark hows the beds coming along

Gene

that great new on phyl , getting out is very helpful for mending , after i had heart surgery , the next day the doctor came by and wanted me to sit up and get moving around , told him he was full of it , that i was going to lay and rest for a while after the surgery , he told me that the reason for getting to moving around so fast was that doctors were losing a lot of people by letting them bed rest as the heart is no more than a big muscle ,needs exercise ,and that the sooner i would get up the better odds for not dieing , told him sense you put it that way could you help me sit up . 

Monte there is a jig for a router to cut ovals ,


----------



## bandit571

Well…as I mumble along, progress is being made….

Yesterday, was able to actually drive the van a while…...

Today, did a bit of saw work. Found out most of my hand powered crosscut saws need worked on. Not a one will cut a straight line. The big walnut slab is now four chunks I can make some use of, and two chunks with a lot of "live edge" and mostly sap wood. Save those for trim pieces….

Stacked the four good pieces on the bench, and called it a day. I may wander back down there with the camera, later. I also had to clean things up, after Middle Grandkid made a big mess down there. He is into sword making….grinder dust everywhere. I had planes sitting where they weren't supposed to be, looked like some had been knocked out of the til….good thing I keep a layer of shavings on the floor, to cushion any drops…

Maybe later this week, I can do some plane work, to turn the four into S4S? Still debating resawing for thin panels….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finally finished wiring the workshop. It was a big job, but now I can sit back and have another cold one.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

first turning all i know is i got a long ways to go , it's not as easy as they make it look to turn but do have plenty of wood to practice on may well be the cheapest part of this journey , but Lord willing ill get there

got this from a japanese maple in the yard that fell last year


----------



## mudflap4869

Good looking wife whacker eddie.


----------



## MadJester

> Hi All.
> 
> Sue put some saltine crackers in the zip lock bag with the plane. They will suck up the moisture. Oyster crackers are always in my salt shaker. It never clumps up. Anything that could collect moisture can be cheaply protected this way. I have also used popped corn for the same purpose. And it cushions the contents.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Thanks! That's a great idea! 



> Sue, you could buy small desiccant packs to throw in with the tools you re selling, I ve seen them for $11 for 200 small packets. Wrapping them in an oil paper or similar protective covering like what my sharpening guy wraps planer knives in could be beneficial too.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Another great idea…thanks! 

Oh, Eddie!! That's funny and a little sad at the same time!!!

Mudflap…."I am going to have to put on some skimpy clothes and stand on the corner to try and make some money to support her bad habits." Pics or it never happened…LOL



> Sue, Bandit and Candy - you guys need a reality show. Rust Hunters. I d watch it, but they d have to get Bandit not to mumble.
> 
> - Sandra


Aw….but Bandit mumbling makes it much more interesting!!!  They could put subtitles on the screen every time he says something…because, you know…he has his own language!! 

Eddie…your first turning looks awesome! 

Well…I haven't been on here all that much…Pop is in the hospital since late Sunday night….(I got home at about 5am Monday morning…).....he took a fall, and rather than just deal with more of whatever is going on with him, I called for the ambulance, they finally admitted him to the hospital, and it turns out I was right the first time I took him to the ER nearly a month ago (different hospital…)...he does have an infection…they are taking care of that as well as getting him on some meds that he needs for the dementia…..While he really needs to be in long term nursing care, he will be coming home probably tomorrow….problem is that if we apply for Medicaid, it will deplete both of my parents bank accounts…and….my building would still be included in his assets due to when I acquired it…not in the time frame….so they would either take the building or we would have to pay an amount they feel would be equal to that…..it sucks…so we will be trying some home care and seeing how that goes…my Pop is very stubborn and insists that there is nothing wrong….will have to see how it goes…the person I found to do the home care is a sister to someone I went to school with…so I know the family is trustworthy….


----------



## mojapitt

I was a bad husband tonight. For 20 months I have eaten everything she cooked for me without question. Tonight was fish heads. Just couldn't do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fish heads? I don't blame you.


----------



## bandit571

Well, whatever I mumble while on a Rust Hunt…seems to work..

OK, wandered down to the mess called a shop…









That big slab of Walnut produced these four chunks….









Got out the Stanley #5-1/2 to clean one board up…..then a #4 took over









I kept it a Stanley night….might try the short ones tomorrow..









The boards are 25" long, making them too short to use the #7c planes on.


----------



## bandit571

Thought about blogging about these boards…..meh. Might be a bit boring?

Seafood salad for supper tonight, followed by an ice cream cone. Still eating light….


----------



## bandit571

Fish head stew must have scared everybody off…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte ,fish heads aint to bad ,if n your real hungry , i suck the heads of crawfish all the time but mostly because it make the beer better and that where all the season hangs out


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice sticks there Bandit. Good you finally got to the shop.

Not me either Monte. I would go hungry.

Hope your dad gets better Sue.

Eddie I almost have the beds ready for stain. Took way longer to get the drawers together than I planned. Almost done with the railing now. Try to get some pictures tomorrow.

Not thinking I would use it on the wife but that is a nice whacker too. I need to practice more with my lathe, big learning curve for me.


----------



## mojapitt

I need a lathe. Getting higher on the list.


----------



## mojapitt

Motorcycles went to Hullet today for the annual "Ham and Jam". Mother nature is giving them a nice hurricane to drive back in.


----------



## mojapitt

Drum sander is next on the list. Leaning towards the Jet 16/32. Then I will see where the list takes me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think i saw *Randy* on TV he is in Rio ,at the olympics , ,i know where Randy has been for the last months r so getting ready for it , he used to be a olympic springboard diver , be careful Randy you may be a bit to old for that now the competitions looks to be in real good shape but good luck,


----------



## mojapitt

Vermont has its own Olympic team?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte hes on the US team in Rio check out the 3 guy on the left diving board that him I think , kinda did Randy have red hair ?


----------



## MadJester

> I was a bad husband tonight. For 20 months I have eaten everything she cooked for me without question. Tonight was fish heads. Just couldn t do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey….sometimes you just can't choke something down…no matter how tasty someone says it is….

Thanks Mark….but the dementia is sadly a no cure situation….however the UTI is being worked on….so he will be more comfortable when that gets fully cleared up….


----------



## bandit571

Too bloody early in the morning…....don't care what you all do to that poor drunken sailor…....Cardio done, time for a nap….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Wad Randy a diver or a gymnast?
Sorry to hear of your dad's woes Sue. Sometimes UTI can cause strange mental issues. Maybe getting rid of that will help with the other.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sue, sorry about your dad, hope he heals up soon. Have you spoken with a financial adviser about setting up a tax shelter (Medicaid - tax by another name) to help retain assets if applying sooner than later becomes a necessity? It could be beneficial as stubborn people (like my grandma who's about to drive my mom crazy) are sometimes resistant to change and can be really screwed by the very government they've already paid way too much to if a little planning isn't already in place.


----------



## rhybeka

Sue, I'm glad your dad is getting the help he needs! sorry it took so long :\

not much to say - back to work today!


----------



## Gene01

Don't know which is worser, fish head stew or chicken feet soup. Think I'll go with the fish heads.

Nice mallet, eddie. Now, you know what they say… one good turn deserves another.
Didn't take long to make a mess in the nice, clean shop, did it?

Bandit doesn't mumble. He just speaks indistinctly at a low volume.

More to avoid legal hassles on our death, we quit claimed our home to our sons several years ago. That should also preserve it's monetary value for them in the event we will need a nursing home.


----------



## mudflap4869

Fish heads! That dog won't hunt. I ate enough chicken feet when I was a kid to last me a lifetime. Maternal g-ma made fried chicken for the adults and fed us kids the feet. We all detested the evil old witch. Aint gonna eat no liver or sheep either.


----------



## CFrye

Well, I am one spoiled girl! Hubby brought 2 dozen roses and a chocolate cake to me at work, just after midnight. My coworkers made pasta salad and brought a jug of the green tea I am addicted to and nutty bars. Hospital provided a coupon for a free meal in the cafeteria and (not related to the birthday) a 10% pay cut for all employees (administrators got a 15% cut). 
Randy!
Jeff!
Sandra!
Everybody!!
Day, Day.


----------



## Gene01

Gotta agree, Jim. Mutton is God awful.
Menudo, a Mexican soup traditionally served for the first meal on New Year's Day, is made with bovine entrails. Sounds gross but actually, quite tasty. Especially accompanied by a good stiff Bloody Mary.

Whoa! Just saw your post, Candy. A 10% cut? I thought nurses were in short supply. Not a good present.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY


----------



## bandit571

Happy, Happy, B-Day, day….Number 29…right?

One yard sale today…...a quarter for a 1/4" drive ratchet with a socket attached ( ooh-ahhh) and fifty cents for a Leatherman WAVE in need of a little clean up. Maybe tomorrow might bring better results?

Off to research this WAVE thingy….


----------



## bandit571

Gene: there is ONE thing worser than either of those two foods….

Open a funny looking cardboard box, pull out an O.D. Green can…...inside of which are equeal parts Ham, Lima Beans, and Lard…...the Infamous Ham & Mofos…...try eating that cold….


----------



## Gene01

Agreed, Bandit. There were lots of inedible crap in those green cans. Haute cuisine, indeed.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, got a photo of ONE of the two…









As for the ratchet…meh, just a cheapy, found in most sets. Has a 1/2" socket.


----------



## Festus56

Good find Bandit, the leatherman Wave is nice. Carry one in the bike all the time and another on my leather bench.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, $0.50 for a Leatherman Wave would qualify as more than a pretty good deal. I've had mine for ~10 years now and I paid over $60 for it new with a leather sheath so yeah, $0.50 is a steal!


----------



## Gene01

SANDRA, congratulations to your RCMP colleagues in Strathroy, Ontario. 
Link


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

happy birthday Candy,

Bandit thats a nice leatherman , they are good tool/knife

Bill i think Randy was a diver on a team

Sue prayers for your Dad ,as bigblockyeti said its a way around this financial stuff ,get a adviser , a friend went thur the same here it worked out but they also had to get a adviser or lawyer to help with the mess

Gene my shop is a mess all the time thats why when it cleadned up i take pictures


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue best wishes for your dad

Candy happy bday

I may roam out to the shop/garage today but the weather app says feels like 96 last time I checked at 60%ish humidity. Not sounding like fun.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Progress on the carved wine gift box. Dovetails finished. Just need grooves for the top to slide in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Birthday Candy! At least everybody, but the hospital appreciates you.
Good deal Bandit. That's a steal. You could make a few bucks selling that on the bay.
That looks nice Stumpy. Are you a new carver or experienced?


----------



## StumpyNubs

This is my second attempt at carving. I have a lot to learn, but I'm enjoying it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm impressed. I've never carved and don't think I could do that well, especially my second attempt.


----------



## gfadvm

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY
> 
> - Monte Pittman


From Andy as well !


----------



## Gene01

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> From Andy as well !
> 
> And from Gene and Phyl


----------



## mojapitt

ANDY!


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday wishes from Cajun Country, Candy!

Jim-Good on ya for remembering.

Sue-Tough situation with your Dad. Enjoy whatever time you have left together.

I keep looking for Randy at the Rio Olympics-no sign of him yet. Maybe he'll be in a heat with Usain Bolt in the 400m . . .

Andy!

Dave!

Y'all!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, got a photo of ONE of the two…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the ratchet…meh, just a cheapy, found in most sets. Has a 1/2" socket.
> 
> - bandit571


I love those old Leatherman multi tools. We were given one each in the Air Force and I used mine up after 10 years. Then the Gerber came out and everyone love that one better except me although they did pinch a hand or two once in a while.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Cindy and many many more too.

Stumpy

Well done on the carving. I hope to someday get the tools to practice and teach that too.

*
Does anyone know how Andy is doing?
*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, Andy posted about five comments back. He's having trouble typing, but he reads LJ. He's doing pretty well and keeping up with his grass and weed eating. Apparently he's also been doing some mule riding too.

Hi Andy. I tried to get a great big map,e log last week. Dad may have told you about that. I may try again after the boys go back to school next week.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think you are the one who asked about how I laminate rockers. Since I am tonight, here it is.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-Could you use dry rice as a desiccant for packages in transit?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don how ya been tell anetta hello , yall ever eat any fish head down there ,

stumpy that looks great , back in art your first love , make me thirsty

hay Andy , i still am crazy , not really,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hate to brag or any thing but the US girls team is kicking butt and taking name s in i RIO at the olympic


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Nannette said hello back. No fish heads here, but there are some that eat stews with squirrel heads in it (not yours truly though). We are watching the Rio Olympics too. I'm guessing you're referring to the US women's swim team, or maybe the women's gymnastics, or the beach volleyball team? So much talent on the US men's and women's sides.


----------



## bandit571

Surfaced ONE board…S4S









Mainly with that one Stanley #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack plane. Needed to get things squared up before the bandsaw took over….









Only to discover I have one very DULL blade. Might have set off the smoke detectors….anyway, opened it up like a book…









Not too sure IF this stuff IS Walnut…..doesn't stink like it, burns when you cut it like cherry. Slabs are not around 1/2" thick. One is a hair thicker…









Letting the smoke clear out for awhile. Maybe it will drive that Toad out, too. Shop Cat Campy killed a bat yesterday, might send him down to the shop overnight…...Meeces, and Hoppers…..time for him to earn his keep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't known any walnut that didn't smell like itself.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit not sure but its some pretty wood

Don all of them 
are doing great but the women's gymnastics 10 golds that's saying something


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Happy Birthday Candy, sounds like you are spoiled. Now the rest of us are going to have to follow Jim's lead.

Eddie here are a couple pictures of the beds and steps. They are ready for a little finish sanding then stain. Have the bed apart now. Just not enough room in the shop for everything.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark thats looks great , i tried to build one ,just never did get it done the steps look great,going to look awesome sanded and 
stained


----------



## mojapitt

Drawers under the steps is a good use of space.


----------



## Festus56

> Drawers under the steps is a good use of space.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks Eddie. If I ever make another at least I have a plan now

Monte I would have liked them to be on the sides of the steps but they did not have enough room.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!
Andy!
Great project progress, all! Drawers, in this orientation, may keep the steps clear of clutter, Mark. 
Jim fixxed my favorite comfort food for my birthday dinner after the after work nap. Mac-n-cheese with hotdog slices. Gonna eat some ice cream and go to bed. 
Nite, Nite.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Andy

Yep no room for clutter Candy, less than 1/4" clearance there.


----------



## MadJester

> Sorry to hear of your dad s woes Sue. Sometimes UTI can cause strange mental issues. Maybe getting rid of that will help with the other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes Bill….any infection can make the dementia worse…and I think that each time he has gotten one it gets worse faster…in the past, the biggest problem was that he would say he felt fine, so figuring out he had a problem wasn't easy…



> Sue, sorry about your dad, hope he heals up soon. Have you spoken with a financial adviser about setting up a tax shelter (Medicaid - tax by another name) to help retain assets if applying sooner than later becomes a necessity? It could be beneficial as stubborn people (like my grandma who s about to drive my mom crazy) are sometimes resistant to change and can be really screwed by the very government they ve already paid way too much to if a little planning isn t already in place.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yes, we are….even though I was telling them for decades to put aside some money into an account in my name, even if I didn't know about it, they could have left a note with a family member (we have several lawyers in the family that could have done it…) and I could have been informed of the hidden account at a later time….but I think we can work out most all of it except for my building situation….because of the time frame, it's still his asset, and if we try to put it into a trust, it may start the clock all over again on the time frame….really sucks…

Smart move on changing over the home Gene….that was what we were going for with my building, but we missed the optimal window of opportunity…if we had done it in '07 when I came back from Maryland and Pop retired, it wouldn't be an issue now…but he kept wanting to put it off (I think he felt that he was still ok, but the issues were getting worse even back then…)

ANDY!!

Stumpy….your carving is coming along very nicely!! I like it!! 



> Sue-Could you use dry rice as a desiccant for packages in transit?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Another good idea…

Mark…the bunk bed came out really great! 

Well…Pop is still at the hospital….I keep trying to get them to figure out if I can get more care for him when I get him home…he was able to stay last night because they re-tested him for Physical Therapy…he doesn't comply, so rehab is out of the question for him….even though he needs something so that he can gain some weight and get moving around again….they didn't release him today, because I reminded them of that whole "needs to have a bowel movement" thing before they release him from the hospital…turns out they saw a small obstruction when they did the first round of tests, but did nothing about it since then…..go figure….so they are going to try to get things to 'move along'.....if that goes well, I'll probably bring him home tomorrow….and they are looking into getting Medicare Palliative care…it's similar to hospice care, but without the imminent demise outlook…so fingers crossed on that one…it will really make a difference in the care he receives at home….

Thanks to all of you for the kind words…it means a lot that you guys care…I'm having a pretty rough time with it all, but I do also have some really good friends nearby here that are doing a lot to help…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the visual, Monte. Now, I see how five clamps were enough.

Brag away, eddie. Ain't it great. Those youngsters came prepared for sure.

Hey Don, the flavor is different but digging the brains out of boiled squirrels heads isn't much different than sucking a mud bug head dry. Both are a treat for the taste buds. 
Beef brains and eggs ain't too shabby, either.
Still not sold on fish heads, though.

Bandit, whatever that wood is, opening it up shows some gorgeous figure. Is it possibly quilted maple? 
And, your skills with a plane are amazing. To get a square edge like that would take a powered jointer, for most folks.
You must be feeling a lot better. Not pushing too hard, are ya?

Mark, those steps and drawers are awesome. Hope to see them mated with the bed when you have the room.

Sue, our BIL has colon cancer and mid state Alzheimer's and he's an alcoholic. They live next door. The effect on his wife is debilitating. I can certainly sympathize with you and the family.


----------



## bandit571

Morning people.

Feeling a might better, not quite all the way back. The "Old Days", I'd have had all four boards done….now, just one at a time will do..

IF and when the "Big" monthly check gets here, I can get a new saw blade for the Texas Bandsaw.

Someone forgot and left a large glass of Mountain Dew ( with ice) sit out all night…....ice melted, Dew is warm and flat….yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Seems there is a rather long winded spammer running about this morning…has to do two posts per thread?


----------



## Gene01

Hopefully Cricket will ZAP him.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue and Gene, caring for family members at that level is very draining. It's more than just checking on them. It becomes a 24/7 stress. I commend you and wish you well.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat is now on duty. I got one half of the two boards all smooth planed flat…...then the Brown Bat decided to do an "Air Patrol" as well…...I'll let Campy do his thing for the rest of today…..

Maybe after the Air Raid is over, I can do a bit more work? Maybe smooth the other side and maybe glue the two into a panel? Right now, I am pooped, need the meds, and a nap…


----------



## bandit571

Mac& Cheese & Ground Beef…with a bunch of LA Hot Sauce…..lunch is ready!


----------



## rhybeka

/URP/ /flop/ lunch was from the cafeteria downstairs. Glad you are getting some shop time, Bandit! With rain forcasted for both days this weekend I was hoping to get out to ours on Sunday but we'll see. I'd really like to finish my handplane storage!


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy, sounds good, just really busy.


----------



## Gene01

That's great, Monte. And thanks for the up date.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I watched a little bit of Olympic walking fast. Apparently there's a lot of instances of people running slow in this event and being disqualified.


----------



## mojapitt

Speed walking is rather unique.

Bummed about women's soccer.


----------



## mojapitt

Menards is out of select 1"x10"'s in all lengths. Really?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me check my menards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speed walking has been an event since 1904.


----------



## mojapitt

Speed walking doesn't look natural


----------



## mojapitt

Motorcycles are leaving in mass now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

If I remember correctly, speed walking was actually originated by kids after tiring of being told not to run. Can't remember if it was in school or around the swimming pool. Either way, my kids are incapable of not running.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, did you do this?


----------



## bandit571

Spent most of the day on the road, dodging rainstorms and detours. Managed to get to ONE yard sale….$1 tack hammer, a pair of $3 handsaws…..meh. Got a late start, anyway. Maybe in the morning I can get out and about….or, save my allowances, and go buy all the goodies down at West Liberty's Tractor Fest tool vendors. Have to save them from Candy…..right?


----------



## rhybeka

Glad it's Friday night! Was supposed to make it to the shop but it was too warm. Grabbed all of the drill bits from the recently procured tool box and scooted back into the air conditioning. Was not able to make a full set from all the twist bit floating around. Trashed broken or no good bits. Trying to find directions on how to assemble and use an adjustable drill bit since I now own one and can't figure how it goes together!


----------



## mudflap4869

I saw an eye doctor today. She is super pretty, but, Dang! Married to the guy who is going to do my surgery on the 29th. I didn't think that it would be a smart thing to do if I flirted with her before he does his thing. Gonna take something out and put something in my left eye, and add a shunt to relieve excess presure. Then I waite for a few weeks before he does the right eye. Already 90% vision loss there. No wonder my typing is so bad. I use the hunt and peck method. AND I am a terrible speller to start with. So how in heck did I make straight A on all my english essays? If it weren't for spanish I would have maintained a 4.0 average in college. 3.62 was the results of that debacle.
Oh yeah, when I tried to get on LJ this afternoon it wouldn't allow me on. It said that my IP was designated as spam and was blocked. That was a bunch of bologna, so the BOB contacted young miss Cricket. By gummies I was back on line in a jiffy. Don't I just love that young lady? (Cricket, not the BOB.)
Ok so it is almost nap time so I am outa here. Who am I kidding, any time is nap time for me?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning….......coffee.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Boy I go away for a few days and I sure miss a lot…

Andy…. glad to see you… and happy to hear that you are staying busy. Best wishes for continued recovery and healing.

Jeff… Hi Jeff! Nice laser, looks like fun. Selling the Triumph is a touch call. How much do you ride it?

Randy… RANDY!!!

Candy's BD, Happy belated birthday.

Monte's projects. Table turned out really cool. Are you going to paint the metal stand? (thinking rust?)

74 advances the clothes pin empire yet again.

Sue… Sorry to hear about your dad's deterioration. Hang in there. You are an honorable daughter to do so much for you parents.

Stumpster the carver…. do you think you'll get addicted?

Mainiac was on the road with Mrs. Mainiac and daughter #1. pics to follow.


----------



## ssnvet

Who can guess where the Mainiac went?










hint… they call them "edifices"


----------



## ssnvet

Or perhaps you want to attend a service…


----------



## ssnvet

Or book a room in some fancy digs…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet Sandra or Doe would be able to tell us.


----------



## mojapitt

Metal base is polished steel and lacquer coated.

Good morning world.


----------



## ssnvet

We took my oldest daughter here for her birthday, as she wanted to practice her French. Good thing she was with us as she had to interpret the following phrases….

"our cell phone doesn't work here, can you please call us a tow truck"

"please tow us to the nearest Honda dealership"

"do you have the alternator in stock? ..... how long to get the alternator shipped?"

and "can you please call us a taxi?"

Somehow her French curriculum neglected teaching her these very important phrases, but she managed to wing it well enough, and was actually happy to ride in a tow truck speaking French with Gerard.

I never anticipated I was going to be standing on the side of the highway in a foreign country, sticking my thumb out with my daughter/interpreter by my side. But I'll tip my hat to 74's countrymen, in that the very first pick-up truck to pass us stopped, and though the guy didn't parlevoix Englais, he lent us his cell phone and waited 20 minutes while AAA (CAA) fumbled our call.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Though unconventional, it was a perfect opportunity for practicing her French. She needed to speak French. I'm sorry your Honda had to pay the price. I took a lot of German and I was never taught those phrases either. Funny.


----------



## DonBroussard

News from south Louisiana is that we've gotten historic rainfall of over 18" in the last 48 hours, and it's still raining. No water issues at our house but streets are flooded but not impassable. Many homes have taken on water and will be dealing with either adjusters from the National Flood Insurance Program or, for the uninsured, FEMA.

People don't realize how little water it takes to float a car, and are trying to navigate the high waters and get washed away. At least two dead so far, and I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Festus56

Neat pictures Matt. Good you had an interpreter along and a fine citizen stopped and helped. A couple years ago in Manitoba needed gas and only station was a member only co-op. A farmer insisted on filling up the bike and wouldnt let me pay cash in return. Good people up nort.

Glad you are not having water issues Don. You can direct some of your extra water up here and in the mountains. Really dry everywhere.


----------



## Gene01

Glad to hear you're staying dry, Don. How about your old place?

Dad and I used to fish about 300 miles above International Falls. The last time, Phyl and I traveled west from the fishing lakes to Winnipeg and then down to ND. And recently, we visited Victoria. In all those trips we encountered nothing but helpful and pleasant folks. Canadians could teach us a lot.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-The old place is higher than the rehab house. If the old place takes on water, there will be a story on the international news. The elevation is about 30' higher at the old house than here in Kaplan.


----------



## bandit571

Finally got a touch of a shower here….about 3 minutes worth of rain…

8 sales that we went to this morning, and Brunch at Mickey'D's The Pine Rocker now has a Sunbrella cushion to dress it up ($15) I bought a eggneater drill, a block plane, and a screwdriver. Turned down a C-M lathe with chisels ( $80, but I don't have the room) a 4" benchtop jointer( $40, with all the planes I have?) and a few other power tools….

Hilary/Trump in-state today? Sure is windy outside. Big Cruise-in this evening, right down town from here.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don glad to hear your out of the water , been bad down there from what i been hearing , if you ever need a dry spot my doors always open ,just bring some gumbo with ya


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Been to canada many ,many times and the people there were always good to me , always seemed gentle people, plus if my memory serves me right the canadians smuggled out some of our people during the iran hostage back when it happen , great neighbors , really just a bunch of northern ******************** asses or maybe these down here are just southern ones


----------



## mojapitt

Whole body is shot. 2 pickup loads cut. First one was all BKP. This one is poplar,Ash and walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

That's a lot of lumber Monte… are your truck springs bottomed out?

I did woodworking of sorts today, but not the type I wanted to do. We switched insurance companies for auto and home and the new company sent an inspector out. I only know this because I got a policy cancellation letter in the mail saying that they didn't like the railing and the ladder on the kids tree house out back :^o

After the broker lobbied on our behalf they agreed that if I repaired and added to the railing and removed the ladder, they would consider the tree house "closed for business" and rescind the policy cancellation. The kids haven't played out there in ages, so it's no great loss.


----------



## mojapitt

Springs were bottomed out. But only had to go about 100 ft. Then the teenagers unload it.


----------



## mojapitt

Almost 2:00 PM. Just got to the house for "breakfast".


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I stared at the shop wall for 3 hours yesterday thinking of a design for either shop cabinets or a tool wall. I figured I would do a hybrid of both. Then the wife brought home HF coupons for free 18" magnetic strips so back to starring at the wall for more ideas. But I would like to have hand tools on the wall and a place for my power tools that I rarely use like the circular saw,router, belt sander and sanding belts. Anyone have any ideas or pictures to give me some ideas it's hot out and I don't want to stare at the wall. Since its in the shop I don't care what it looks like just some storage but if it's going to be something nice I will need to attach it to the wall with French cleats so I can take it with me when I move to the next house.


----------



## mojapitt

Couple stacks of the strange brown wood. Pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Couple stacks of the strange brown wood. Pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, I actually get most of my cabinets from the hospital when they are throwing things out during remodeling projects.


----------



## Festus56

Nice bunch of wood Monte. Plenty warm to be working that much, can see why you were tired.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte going to sticker those nice pieces of wood?

@Sue Thanks for not including crackers with my square  Lily's a bit bummed though 

I got some woodworking done… started a third version of my vice face since the previous two I've been unhappy with. The good thing is, this one looks like the winner. I also started on building two adjustable saw horses. my brain is however drawing a huge blank at how to cut these 15 degree angled pieces and I'm wondering if it's truly necessary or just aesthetic - thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt

I enjoy sawing logs. Had to go chase some of my brothers cows this afternoon. That was not fun.


----------



## mojapitt

All wood is stacked and stickered.


----------



## mojapitt

The ash was perfect lumber. Really boring.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah - it's pretty boring - but pretty in some respects. 

think to make that cut I just need to set it up on the short side instead of laying it down on the long side. should be good then. Off to read my WOOD magazine. for some reason, I'm beat. I'll blame the heat!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you don't cut the angle Beka, there will be gaps and then the screws will have less wood to hold onto. Don't you have a miter saw? You can easily cut them on the tablesaw too. Cut them to a little over size and then cut the angles using the miter gauge on the TS. I've always made saw horses using 2×4's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These can all be cut square.


----------



## bandit571

Some of this weekend's results..









Block plane by PEXTO The drill is still being looked into, it had a surprise..









Metal "cap" on the top of the handle, rotate the smiley face on the cap, out came all these bits…









My fifty cent tool kit…









And, a pair of saws in need of a clean up…..

Picked up a brand new bandsaw blade tonight….might get back to resawing some fancy boards later…


----------



## bandit571

Must be past you youngster's curfew, again….


----------



## Festus56

We are still here Bandit, just not paying much attention to the computer


----------



## mojapitt

Different neighbors came through this morning


----------



## mojapitt

Different neighbors came through this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

> my brain is however drawing a huge blank at how to cut these 15 degree angled pieces
> 
> - rhybeka


Um… I used a saw once to cut an angle…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, did you invite them to dinner???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of rain here this weekend, not nearly as much as Don…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean's birthday party is today. I got mandatoried to work today. Gonna rain all day. Party was supposed to be at the park. So we are having the party at the firehouse.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trying to get things caught up around here, I think it's a worthless chase…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Sean…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, law enforcement says that we aren't allowed to invite them yet for supper. Coming soon though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, some states allow hunting anytime by a landowner if they farm the property…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….marnin ta ye…..

Nasty day outside…..


----------



## rhybeka

Holla!

@ Bill my brain was fried and I didn't think of bevelling the blade just swiveling the table. A true facepalm moment!

Heading back out now  
Mmkay… I'm back to look at the directions again… Parallel and not parallel?? Wut?? I feel dumb.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Sean!!


----------



## CFrye

Beka, I'm guessing the *NOT parallel* pieces are cross braces that are NOT shown in the image you posted?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Maybe something like this?









If'n I can stand on this..









Instead of a 2×12…use a 2×6, with the 2×4 legs. 









Be sure to cut all four legs the same. You'll be making a Parrallelogram.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! I study the picture for a few more minutes and then it clicked. Must be why didn't do so well in geometry. I got all my pieces cut, and the bodies are assembled. I need to drill the holes for the all thread but my forstner bits were loaned out to someone at work. I have an auger bit that's the right size, So I think I'm just going to do it by hand. just came in and find out if I need to clean up and get ready to go out for dinner.


----------



## bandit571

Mac& Cheese& ground beef…..LA Hot sauce and Mozzerella cheese….= supper tonight..


----------



## mojapitt

Major advancement for me today. Used my HVLP sprayer for the first time. I have had it for several months and never tried it. Of course now I am wondering why I waited so long.


----------



## rhybeka

How does one use 2.5 in screws in a piece of wood that's only 5~ long and between two other pieces of wood?! These screws aren't all the way in because I can't fit a drill or screw driver in the space. Ideas?


----------



## bandit571

Used to use metal joist hangers, the wide ones for doubled up joists…..

There is also a flex shaft one can use in a drill, with a tip to fit the screw…..


----------



## CFrye

Or an offset ratcheting screwdriver. Or you could just drive the screw into the bottom of the small piece, perpendicular to the cut end.

Auto correct…ugh!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, cut the braces to fit the other way so they are vertical like in bandits picture. They can either be cut to fit on the outside like bandit or on the inside. Screw thru the front of the legs into the brace and not from the brace into the leg as you're trying. As you discovered, you can't drive the screws.


----------



## Gene01

> How does one use 2.5 in screws in a piece of wood that s only 5~ long and between two other pieces of wood?! These screws aren t all the way in because I can t fit a drill
> 
> Here is what you need. They can be found at HD or Lowe's….. maybe Menard's. Called a right angle drill attachment. But, they'll take a Phillips or other bit, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, it would be bit stronger if you'd place longer pieces inside or outside as Bandit showed.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… these come in handy and are inexpensive…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotta love the hvlp Monte. I think it really could help you with saving time. Especially if you have numerous pieces to finish at one time.


----------



## bandit571

Had "Pizza, Pizza" for supper tonight…..they forgot the beer, though..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great, now I'm gonna hafta put using my HVLP on my bucket list… Thanks Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I could still use you to move here and help me.


----------



## bandit571

Right now, Randy is balancing on a branch…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy who?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Ummmm … randy's here ,he is wondering around in the halls LJs , Randy there's no way out of here ,you are in the land of mass confusion , ok one more shot of jim beam and and and and


----------



## DIYaholic

Cold ones & Olympic Gymnastics are being enjoyed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just going to ask if you were watching gymnastics.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I was just going to ask if you were watching gymnastics.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Gymnastics gets my undivided attention….
I even put down my beer, during performances!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't think you would put down your beer for the Mets!?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about volleyball?


----------



## DIYaholic

> I didn t think you would put down your beer for the Mets!?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A baseball game is three hours….
A gymnastics routine is 30 - 60 seconds!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Beach Volleyball calls for tropical drinks!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Beach Volleyball calls for tropical drinks!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


ahhhhhh yes that calls for a shot of watermelon wine chased by Indiana corn squeezins


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nighty night.


----------



## ssnvet

Just watched London Has Fallen… totally unbelievable, but good non-stop bang-bang-shoot-em-up action.

Randy's in the house and I missed it :^o

And I even had a cold one to join in…

Back to reality tomorrow… Ugh!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Randy.

I use my HVLP all the time. About 2 gallons sprayed the last couple days.

Took today off and got the bike out. Rode to Red Lodge, Beartooth pass, Yellowstone Park, Gardiner, Livingston then home. Great 360 mile ride. A little smoky in the park from the fires but was a great ride.










You can normally see for 50 miles at the top of the world when it is not smoky


----------



## Doe

Matt, Quebec City? I've never been but it looks like it.

Sandra, here's another use for your pins: Pince à crayon


----------



## mojapitt

Beautiful views Mark.

Good morning world


----------



## ssnvet

Doe get's the prize (though I suspect Mr. Bill knew as well)...

Quebec city is really a very nice place, and we had a great time despite our car troubles.

The only draw back was the taxes. Wow! do these pour souls pay a lot of taxes. The tax on our $690 (Loonies that is) repair bill was almost $100 :^o

If this had happened at home, I could have bought an after market alternator from NAPPA for $250 and had it installed for ~$100 and paid zero tax in NH. Oh well, my daughter rolled with the punches and thought that the brake-down added a sense of adventure to the trip.

I guess the guy paying the bills has lost his taste for adventure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just knew it was French Canada. I was thinking Montreal.

Heavy rains caused flooding in the area last night. Nothing while I was working, but my local fire department had their engine house flood. I'm gonna go see if I can help clean up.

Mark, I'm jealous…..again.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*How're the sawhorses coming, Beka?* Driving a pocket screw in a confined space like that is a big problem. Although there are offset screwdrivers, good luck keeping it from slipping on the head of the screw. If it's a square head, it's easier/ But still very difficult, especially if you don't have a pilot hole in the leg piece. You need power to drive it in. An alternative is to drive your screws through the leg and into the end of the support, then using plugs to cover the heads if you don't want to see them.

Gotta go- Milwaukee is burning and I'm worried the protesters will loot all the beer!


----------



## mojapitt

I will always be confused about burning down your own neighborhood to protest something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm not happy about a speeding ticket I got. So I'm going to smash a window at Best Buy and steal a big screen TV. That'll show 'em!


----------



## mojapitt

I think speed limit should be based on (distance x time). For example, if I am only going a distance of 3 miles in the next hour, then my speed is actually 3 mph and not 60 mph in a 35 mph zone.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy and Monte, I like the way your minds work.


----------



## ssnvet

Milwaukee has been added to my list of "never go to" places.

But wait… it already is on the list. Nothing new under the sun going on there.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I m jealous…..again.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Here you go Bill, this is the NE corner of Yellowstone as seen coming off the top of Beartooth. They could use your help. We saw at least 5 different fires there.


----------



## bandit571

Someone left a 3" star drive screw on the highway…..yep, half in the tire, half not…..got home to find the tire going flat. Repaired the hole…..need to repair a lug nut bolt…..snapped one off. On top of a steady rain today, just my normal luck….will need to get a new bolt and nut. Hole is plugged.

Just love a Monday…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A good friend of mine is a firefighter for the city of Milwaukee. He wasn't too concerned…....yet.

Thanks Mark. One of the best experiences be ever had was fighting a forest fire in Yellowstone. As you probably know they put out human caused fires and leave the naturally caused fires to burn within reason inside the park.

Bandit, somebody had good taste in screws. Sorry it ended up in your tire though.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad to be at the "real" job today. Nearly rested up to go back to the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Needed a Trammy, as the back is now messed up. Over-did it a bit, working on the van's tire.

Let the County Sheriff's Department know about the mess on the roadway….wonder how many others "picked" stuff off with their tires….

Needed to get a new lug nut and a lug bolt for the wheel. Need to change brake pads anyway, and maybe rotate the tires…...might need to buy a new tire, too. Just have to take things easy until I can get things fixed up….

Rice-a-roni "Spanish Rice" for din-din…..with ground beef. Might make a burrito out of it..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went to the doctor today. I was the first appointment of the day- 8:30 am. It was FORTY-FIVE MINUTES before I finally saw the doctor. How can you be 45 minutes late for the first appointment of the day? You can't blame the earlier appointments putting you behind!

Not to mention they handed me a file to check for any personal info updates and it wasn't even the right James Hamilton. The girl couldn't comprehend that there could be TWO Jim Hamiltons in the area. Then, another girl puts me in an examination room to stare at the walls for a while, then moves me to a different one, then comes back and moves me BACK TO THE FIRST ROOM AGAIN!

Don't worry, though! My thousand-dollar-a-month insurance will pick up a whole HALF of the bill and none of the prescriptions… LOVING this new health care system!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I think I sense some animosity?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, there's someone that wants to fix the healthcare system we currently have, all you have to do is vote in November.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty wood


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty wood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey James, maybe you should tell your doctors office your name is stumpy nubs. I bet they won't have two.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill has a point


----------



## bandit571

Four slices are almost cleaned up…..









Two pairs. 1/2" thick. Around 2' long. What I thought was Walnut turns out to be Cherry….Have two more chunks to mill down, whenever this back decides to stop hurting…..

Getting too old to do tire work…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy belated birthday Candy

Andy and Randy in the house and I missed it.

Monte - fish head soup?? I don't even think my cat would eat that.

Keep at it Beka!

Sue - sorry for your troubles. It's exhausting dealing with family matters that are ongoing.

Trying to get ahead on my clothespin stock. The Fall craft fair at the end of Sept was the one I did last year and sold out within hours. And that was BEFORE the whole interview thing. I want to be ready this year.

Matt - Quebec City is beautiful we were there last winter. In NB we have 15% sales tax. Ouch, but then again I don't have to deal with Stumpy's doctor!

Losing Barney has triggered some issues with Mr. 74. He's been heading down the rabbit hole. Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you can distract him with a search for a new pup.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been thinking about that. He won't hear of it yet. Hoping the right dog will find us.


----------



## mojapitt

Starting another coffee table.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the ideas all. I'm a bit more frustrated that the directions are for newb woodworkers and they don't give more instruction than pocket hole screwing it in - uhhh…. no directions on from where or anything - but I guess I shouldn't expect much from designers. I haven't gotten back to them since Sunday so I'll let you know how I get on.

In other news, icky sinus headache day two. Better get back to work.


----------



## bandit571

The good part of this "Good Morning" ? This isn't Monday…....

Two Doctor visits today…..hoping the tire stays up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, sawhorses out of inexpensive wood is a great opportunity for you to just wing it. Do what seems right and not follow directions. Clearly pocket screws in that location are not right. If you can't put screws there, where can you. How long should they be? Screws going into end grain don't ho,d as well, but you can usually use longer ones in that area to make up for it.


----------



## Gene01

That's an interesting build, Monte. In the picture, it looks like the top half is straight and the bottom


> Starting another coffee table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> </blockdquote>
> 
> Monte, does that pic show both sides of the table?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the coffee table is an oval. I will fasten the other side down today. Then trim it down and put the trim on it.


----------



## CFrye

Yesterday's rust hunting results:









A couple of wedges for splitting logs, one marked "3", the other "4". 
A complete Sterns-style unmarked spoke pointer. 
And last, but not least, a No 104 hand brace. That was the only marking I could find. 
Beneyryd is kicking in. Day days


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the best way for you to split logs is on Andy's saw.


----------



## CFrye

Totally agree, Monte! However this one is to small and short. So,, wedge and maul it is.


----------



## mojapitt

> Totally agree, Monte! However this one is to small and short. So,, wedge and maul it is.
> 
> - CFrye


So you are using it on Jim?


----------



## Gene01

Hope all our Hoosier buddies are ok after those tornadoes that went through.
Monte, that's an interesting build. 
Candy, nice finds, especially the spoke pointer.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning…

Framing walls for the new room at work. We look like the keystone cops out there, with everyone trying to run the show. I set up the laser and once we had the header and sills marked and set and were all on the same page, I made like a banana. :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Methinks the Benadryl was kicking in long before you typed "beneyryd".
Working on my chair today. Boys second day of school. Shop time is back. Just made a little mistake I have to go fix.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, small oops on my chair also. Trying to decide on how to fix it.


----------



## mojapitt

Just realized what song was playing for elevator music. Purple Haze on the grand piano just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Gene01

Might like this Purple Haze better.
Go Jimmy!


----------



## Festus56

Think you better get out of that elevator.


----------



## MadJester

> Matt, Quebec City? I ve never been but it looks like it.
> 
> Sandra, here s another use for your pins: Pince à crayon
> 
> - Doe


That is so friggin' cool!!!!!

Sandra…sorry to hear that the loss of the pup has been triggering for your husband….it must be horrible for him and the rest of you….I really do hope that a new dog finds a way to you…maybe try a cat?

Candy…very jealous of that pointer tool…I have yet to find one, yet you have found many! LOL

Monte…that is some fine looking wood!

Beka…glad the item arrived…hopefully it wasn't rust soaked…LOL….Oh….and stop saying you're a noob…..you're not, and you need to get rid of that mindset…..

Pop is still in the hospital….which probably sucks a bit for him when he notices it, but it's better for my mom and I since he is being cared for at a level that he needs…for those of you that are nurses, you will know that certain bodily functions need to happen before they discharge you…so he won't be coming home until that happens….he has been a bit resistant with the treatments for it…I don't really blame him….

Not sure if I mentioned it, but he will be getting palliative care if he ever gets home…plus a home care person that we will be hiring to fill in the gaps….so while I know it won't be much easier, it will be somewhat easier to take care of him. Thanks to all for the kind words…it's just a really sucky situation….and it was poorly planned for…..please…people…do not leave your kids in the situation I'm in now….get things arranged…..when you think you have five years, you don't…and by that time it's too late and screws up every single other thing you might have had planned on doing….


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka maybe the pocket holes go on the outside edge of the cross member.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, it's a sad situation for you and the family. My sympathies, my friend. Sounds like he's going to get the care he and you need. Hope his stay in the hospital isn't too much longer.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue I know - but I feel like a noob in comparison to a lot of folks…and I still screw up a lot. Like I'm on my third vise face! There's still so many basics I feel like I need to learn/re-learn. Like go up to see Bandit and take all of my wood up and have him walk me through how to finish each board and tune my planes properly while we're at it but that would require packing up most of my workshop (which might fit in my truck if it's a sunny day  and stuff like this pocket hole thing - the pictures on the design don't show pocket holes anywhere so I made an assumption they were on the bottom, but ya'll make good points on putting them somewhere else! Seems like that should have been logical - bleh.

mkay - gotta get back to work. I get to go to Whit's this afternoon! Hopefully the gentleman has been past to decide on a color. the walnut is gorgeous - I told Whit last week we shouldn't give the guy a choice and just poly it and give it back to him.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if making mistakes keeps you in the noob category, I will never get out of there. I just feel that I make better mistakes now.


----------



## Gene01

Mistakes are just design opportunities.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like how I learned it was a mistake to try and clamp my rocker pieces over the top of the half moon piece. Wasn't going to happen. Luckily I had the other half and clamped the pieces down into it. Much better. I thought about Montes method, but it didn't seem to work quite right. So here's what I got. It's white oak on the bottom, three pieces of maple and walnut on top. The chair is coming along. I've got one more slat to glue up and two more to fit in the chair. I sat in it as you see it. Not too bad. the plan is to glue the bottoms of the slats in, but,let the tops float in and out of the holes in the head rest.


----------



## mojapitt

The first 2 sets of rockers worked fine in my press. The 3rd set (hardwood) giving me a fit. Part of my learning curve is dealing with hardwood over pine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I have no extra blades for the 55. And some of the blades are not stamped with numbers, is that normal for the blades? I still need to clean them all up I just organized them in their boxes but I need to look up pictures of them to see what they are.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte have you tried steaming them first, then letting them dry in the mold and glueing up after?

Bill chair looks nice. I need some wood and shop time to even think of starting mine.


----------



## CharlesNeil

if you doing a laminate bend you dont even need to steam, a soak in the bathtub in hot water will do, then clamp them , let them dry overnight, then glue and re-clamp.. but if your doing Maloof style rockers, if you stay with 1/8 lamination's, you dont even need to do that, but you do need pipe clamps, and simply wipe the strips with some hot water, glue and go.


----------



## CharlesNeil

if you doing a laminate bend you dont even need to steam, a soak in the bathtub in hot water will do, then clamp them , let them dry overnight, then glue and re-clamp.. but if your doing Maloof style rockers, if you stay with 1/8 lamination's, you dont even need to do that, but you do need pipe clamps, and simply wipe the strips with some hot water, glue and go.


----------



## mojapitt

I was using 3/16th pieces. That added to my problem.


----------



## bandit571

I may have to start making rockers for a few people around town…..The Boss keeps showing pictures of the one I built…drat it all… Might "cheat" the next time, as Menards sells posts that are about the right size. Poplar ones, at that. May use a bit of "store-bought" pine, as I'm about out of 4×4s…..

DL: Not all cutters were stamped. You might check Patrick Leach's site, and see what cutters are which numbers.

Apparently, with Wood Magazine shutting down their forums, there maybe a flood of refugees wandering around…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

WOW , and you had trouble bending, i Do 7/8 all the time, you need some good pipe clamps Monte, I notice you use those " scoogie,scoochie) clamps, cause when you squeeze the handles they make That sound, you need something with a little more "A**" to it .


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that is a bit thick to bend dry.

Thanks bandit I will check out his site.

Woodcraft is offering their magazine two years for 19.99. If anyone is interested.

Charles is that 7/8 bent after soaking or steaming?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My slats were 3/16 lams. Didn't have too much trouble. The rocker I just glued up is 1/4 lams. They were a bit more troublesome. Didn't think of wetting them or clamping them in without glue first. I just hope they come out the same. If not, I guess I'll start over.


----------



## CharlesNeil

neither, we did a quick dry bend, then glued and clamped, you do need heavy clamps.I just sent some photos to Monte
I ask Randy Child who knows Maloof more than any one I know , Sam Be-friended him and he has done alot of the rockers, says he uses 3/16 .

I still find you need some "stout clamps" the thing is the glue starts to tack because it is so much of it , you got to "haul A**" and get it clamped up


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

I also think your rocker has less curve than mine. That's another thought I have been having.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I must say that having a drum sander makes a huge difference, in prepping the strips.


----------



## mojapitt

Drum sander has to be my next acquisition


----------



## mojapitt

What grit do you sand to before gluing?


----------



## CharlesNeil

120 monte, but 80 will do, its just that you get no chatter, no snipe, note the actual rocker, if you didnt see the lamination in the risers, its hard to tell they are laminated.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Thanks Mr Neil for the tips i been doing some laminate on a chair with 1/8 cypress and it sometimes is a PIA to work with as it split easily but thinking the a bath soak and do a clamping let it dry redo may make this process a lot easier , they are 8 inch wide bends about the same as a rocker ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit i sell more rocker than any thing , not a lot as i aint tring to make a living with this craft just love doing it , but to get a few extra buck every now and then keep me in beer


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don Yall are in my prayer down there , dont see much of it on the media with the olympics and elections going on but its bad , 20 inches of rain in a day is huricane water down pore


----------



## CFrye

Gumbo for supper tonight. Yummy! I turned the alarm on, before Benadryl took completely over. I just failed to change it to 1700 from 1830. Opps. Eyes popped open at 5pm. Thank you, Lord. Right after that Jim opened the door to tell me supper was ready. Onward to the paying job. Later, Gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drum sander did help. I ran all my pieces thru it before glue up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Eddie. All your prayers for my Louisiana brothers and sisters are appreciated. While we didn't have any issues other than access, there are lots of family and friends that got flood waters in their homes. The news reported 24" rainfall totals over two days; 30,000 people rescued; 7 dead so far; over 40,000 homes with reported flood damage; 21 of 64 parishes declared federal disaster areas. I heard a report today that the damage estimates will rival the damage estimates from Katrina in 2005. You can't drive on any street where homes flooded and the waters have receded and not find carpets and padding out by the curb. Tons and tons of water soaked carpets! So, so sad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow Don, sorry to hear that.

It's raining clothespins here. Gearing up for the last push of the season. And then I will take a clothespin break to do some maintenance on my machinery, etc etc and I'm itching to build something else.

Chairs are looking fabulous.


----------



## mojapitt

Closer


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice monte I like the pattern

74 good luck on the pins

Don flooding is never good I'm glad you made it through it.

On a side note I was just commissioned to build a stuffed animal zoo. So now I need to find some bungee cordage. I don't think that will be a in stock item anywhere.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte looks
like you figured out how to cut that oval , thats going to be a pretty one


----------



## bandit571

Check in a store called Big Lots…..


----------



## mojapitt

On the oval, I thought about it for several minutes and then had the Autocad guy at work print it on blueprint paper. No sense thinking too hard about it. Then did what Charles said and made a pattern from plywood.


----------



## mojapitt

Menards or Ace Hardware has bulk bungee cord.


----------



## bandit571

All the wood working I was able to manage to get done, today..









Cleaned up, sanded, and refinished the smaller of the two saws. Disston 20", 10ppi panel saw. Made right before HK Porter bought out Disston in the mid 1950s…I think I might be a year or two older…









Needs sharpened. I need the right size file, too. Still have the second saw to clean up…









Maybe I can find out more about the longer saw….


----------



## diverlloyd

Big lots and ace it is then if my local hardware store doesn't have it or can't order it. I don't shop at menards anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

Menards is the only one I go to


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

All this talk about rockers I need to find out what style my build is to be. They gave me a pile of wood but have not told me what they want it to look like

Chair is looking good Bill, like the contrast in the woods.

Finally got the bunk beds done, hard to get a good picture in the shop but here it is.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

Very nice work on the bunk beds

Monte

I love the ovel

Don

I just seen on tv tonight it is up to 11 dead and I will be praying for everyone


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I read menards owner is anti Union ( would cut a managers pay by 60% if a union was voted for) and was one of Wisconsin's worste epa violators. It sucks because it seemed like a good store but I can't shop there giving my money to that kind of owner. I'm all about workers rights so I try to shop local and from ma and pa stores. I also understand that it maybe the only store around to shop at kind of like Walmart in some areas. I need to buy a couple sheets of plywood and menards is $10 a sheet cheaper but I would rather spend the extra at my local hardware store.


----------



## MustacheMike

5:00 am and I just started my second gallon of Colonoscopy prep. YUM!!! Had to do one last night too. Guess I be on "the run" today!!! Test is at 1pm today at the VA.


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, BTDT. Hate it. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Giving the office a break from my presence today and working from home. Glad I don't have to wear ear buds to get some quiet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Mark great build on the beds ,kids going to love this , finish came out good too

Mike hope it all works out 

diverlloyd they don't have Menards here ,but i want do business there either ,i do local as much as i can ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dogwood


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Mike, did they have you mix it with Gatorade? It was fine for the first gallon, but by the end that was all that was coming out. I would have rather tasted the stuff than have Gatorade coming out the other end. Enjoy either way.

Mark, that bed looks great. I know I would love it if I were a kid. Actually I'd enjoy it now.

I won't build with dogwood. Animal rights and all.


----------



## mojapitt

My experience with stores is different. I will not do business with Ace Hardware in this area. Gouge the general public badly and give big discounts to the contractors. At Menards or Lowes, customers and contractors pay the same.


----------



## Gene01

Love that dogwood pic, eddie.

Mike, done that five times. It was the last one when prostate cancer was found. The prep is a PITA, so to speak, but worth it.

Monte, the table top is looking good. Glad you found an easy way for a pattern. I'm sure you searched and found all sorts of methods to calculate an oval. They all make my head hurt.

Great job on the bunk beds, Mark. The storage steps are really nice.

Spraying and digging weeds the last few days. Today, I might get the shop cleaning finished. If unscheduled naps don't interfere.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ya…..wet and dreary such as it is…...Dungeon Shop has a creek going across the floor….

Might make it rough to clean up the other rusty handsaw today…..


----------



## diverlloyd

We have one local ace that service is great and they will haggle on prices. We have another that is 45 minutes away and that one is very odd. It's a ace hardware,food store and hunting store all in one. It has no organization at all,kind of like a free for all when you go in. It reminds me of going to a auction every time we go up there stuff is just kind of here and there. But there is a ponderosa buffet down the road so that's a plus. My local hardware store is great service is good prices are a bit more then everywhere else on somethings and cheap on other things. And right down the street is one of the oldest still in operation confectionaries in the USA. It's a great place everything is made by hand and you can watch them make it. The hard candies are very good and they do the old fashion sodas there and serve lunch also very nice little place. The owner also has a very large collection of candy machines and molds. Pretty interesting place to go to and more so when the have the tours going on, they explain the whole process for which ever candy they are making at that time. Now I'm going to have to go and eat lunch there today while I'm out hopefully they are not to busy.


----------



## CFrye

View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

That pretty much says it all Candy


----------



## CFrye

Well, the embed generator I've been using has been failing me of late. The video explains 'Why Summer is Women's Winter'. It is pretty much mudflap and I.


----------



## mudflap4869

He has it straight.




View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've just been notified that Texas Task Force 1 and Tennessee TF1 have been deployed to Louisiana to assist with flooding response. That's 140 highly trained personnel on their way to help. My TF is on standby to either be additional or to take the place of those guys after 2 weeks.


----------



## DonBroussard

News is reporting that a 12th victim was claimed by the flooding. Thanks for the continued prayers and good thoughts as my south Louisiana neighbors work through this disaster.

Bill-Look me up if you get assigned to Vermilion Parish (parish seat is Abbeville, LA). My guess is that the TF are heading to Pointe Coupee Parish (Denham Springs, LA area).


----------



## MadJester

Don…hope you guys are doing ok down there…sounds like a real mess….even if your home wasn't affected, I'm sure it makes getting around quite a problem….

Mark…bunk beds look great!

Monte…table top is awesome…great idea on that template!

74….I love the little videos you've been posting on FB… 

Pop is still in the hospital, has relented somewhat on the alternative treatments and has 'moved things along' just a bit, but there is more to 'move'.....still don't know when he's getting out…they now want to check his lungs since he has some trouble swallowing….they want to make sure he has not aspirated any liquid into his lungs….I say, the longer they keep him, the better really…..he will be a handful when he gets out even with the palliative care people helping out…..

Found some tools on Sunday, nothing crazy….I'm still managing to post stuff on eBay, but a bit slower due to all the stuff going on…..click my ugly mug over there to the left and then on the link at the top of my profile page if you want to see the stuff I have listed…couple of decent hand planes are listed right now….thanks all!


----------



## diverlloyd

The bungee cordage is not the asked thing to find local. I made about 30 calls and only one is a maybe the rest are no goes.


----------



## ksSlim

Local fabric stores here have it bulk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> On a side note I was just commissioned to build a stuffed animal zoo. So now I need to find some bungee cordage. I don t think that will be a in stock item anywhere.
> 
> - diverlloyd


AJ, I know it's available on a big roll, we use it on our trucks to strap the side flaps on our tarps, I'll look into it tomorrow and get back with ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

http://qualitynylonrope.com/5-16-neon-orange-polyester-bungee-rope/?gclid=CjwKEAjwltC9BRDRvMfD2N66nlISJACq8591sNirQI5clNktJ8dAmIPNYdPrkwUtjoiWop7Faj6ylxoCAxDw_wcB


----------



## diverlloyd

Thank you very much Marty I was sold at made in the USA. I will check the local fabric shop and see if they have any.


----------



## mojapitt

Latest bench with steel legs. No project post as it's only one (really heavy) board.


----------



## Gene01

That's cool, monte. Another collaboration?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, we're going to do 4-6 pieces for the fall shows.


----------



## mojapitt

The oval is also a collaboration, assuming I don't burn it first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bought bungee from grainger a few years ago for the fire dept.

I got all the back slats fitted on the chair. Next order of business will be to glue them in and screw the head rest on. The rocker is out of clamps and cleaned up. It seems perfect. Second one is in clamps. Just hope it turns out as good as the first. I clamped it in the form dry for a while first.

Nice board with legs Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Got front half of the roof cleared on mothers old shop/ my new showroom. New steel siding and roof starting next week. Also new front door and new lights.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Sounds like things are all moving right along… 

Don, glad to hear help is coming even if you aren't impacted. I know others in the area that were thankfully spared as well but have more than a few family members displaced.

I put about 12 hours in yesterday but I'd better get to it today too. I at least get to play photographer at lunch for the Heart Walk people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Don, they are indeed staging in Denham Springs.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary, William, Jeffy, Dave,...wazzup guys?


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the frame for the stuffed animal zoo has been planed,cut,joined,mitered and glued today. I have about 2 hours in it so far. It's 2'x2'x3'


----------



## ssnvet

I hate to go political, but this hypocrisy burns my britches….

Can anyone explain to me why the POTUS is still on vacation in hoity-toity Martha's Vineyard (playground island of the ultra-rich) while our countrymen in Louisiana are swimming for their lives?

And the media isn't saying a thing? While they (and Obama himself) crucified Bush (who cut his vacation short and returned to the White House) after Katrina?


----------



## Gene01

Hypocrisy is the defining characteristic of most politicians. Followed closely by prevarication and deceit.


----------



## mojapitt

> I hate to go political, but this hypocrisy burns my britches….
> 
> Can anyone explain to me why the POTUS is still on vacation in hoity-toity Martha s Vineyard (playground island of the ultra-rich) while our countrymen in Louisiana are swimming for their lives?
> 
> And the media isn t saying a thing? While they (and Obama himself) crucified Bush (who cut his vacation short and returned to the White House) after Katrina?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Not without going into things that we promised we wouldn't


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, your clean shop pictures inspired me. And, just now, my 12" center finding rule from Woodsmith showed up. It's safely put away with it's little buddy….until next time.
Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## bandit571

Back is still acting up, making it hard to walk very far…..sitting on a heating pad right now..


----------



## ssnvet

Man this is turning out to be the work day from hell….

Construction project keeps getting last minute changes and requests thrown in, after we've just finished framing it (changed door location and adding windows).

Sales reps each think that their "hot" project automatically goes to the top of the pile.

And the owners have dragged me into lengthy discussions twice in two days, grilling me about topics that really should be discussed with my boss, the company president. If I don't give them a straight answer, they think I'm a mindless dweeb, but if I do give them a straight answer, it will be construed as criticizing my boss, and it's guaranteed that he'll hear about it, as they can't keep their lips zipped for 5 min. I gave them there answer, but then said, "you do know that I'm going to get in trouble for saying this".

Not half the day went by, and at lunch my boss says "so X & Y said that they were talking to you".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like the fire department Matt, except we don't have president and owners. We have chief and board members.


----------



## bandit571

Had a new blade for the bandsaw, and installed it…..1/4" wide does a very lousy job of resawing….I was even losing teeth of the blade…..Will have to rethink a few things before I go any further along….May go with what I have already milled up…..smaller box is all..must still be Monday?


----------



## Gene01

Well, Bandit, for resawing, there's too many teeth on a 1/4' blade, anyway. The blade was just trying to help you out.


----------



## bandit571

It got kind of wavy, too. May just put the 1/2" one back on….

Hand cut finger joints…...will try them again, and see how they turn out in Cherry, instead of Poplar…...have to dig out the Stanley #45 as well, need some grooves cut. Might have to start a new Blog?


----------



## JL7

> Hey Gary, William, Jeffy, Dave,...wazzup guys?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, I think I told you it is just my (ex-wife's) Grandma and (apparently) you that call me Jeffy…...OK…but that's it…...2 is enough!

Summer is going on here, my brother stopped by for a few days and we got the Triumph running after 2 years…..I know I said I was going to sell it, but I had to take it out and try to run all the bad gas out of it. As Mark and Dave knows, there is something really great about a bike on the open road…...re-thinking that.

Don, the flooding is really tough, so sorry to hear about all that…..

Hang in there Andy - you da man!

Scored a bunch more bowling lane Maple so have been tearing that apart…....not sure why, but sure is purdy when you glue it back together…...never did finish the living room project….

Cool chairs all….....


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I had a piece of oak put it through the planer and it turned into cherry. It went back into the don't use for playing around stuff. It has some nice streaks in it I think it will be the next humidor.


----------



## bandit571

A few looks at what I have to work with..









The "good" 









Good, but needs more work..









The bad, but I can might do..and..









The Ugly. Kind of a wave effect? As for the bark..









Sitting out of my way, on top of some pine 1xs

Laid out some toys..









Plan to do some finger joint work tomorrow…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hang in there Matt, it is almost the weekend.

Jeff if you did sell it you would miss it until you got another. Even if it is just a few times a year that is great therapy


----------



## mojapitt

Trim is glued on.










Need to spend time studying Charles Neil's wood bending lessons.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for all the love to my south Louisiana people!

If any of you want to contribute a woodworking piece to our Water For People fundraiser in October, I would be happy to bring your piece to our annual conference in Rogers, AR. The mailing address is 315 Bourque Street, Kaplan, LA 70548. Thanks in advance for your consideration!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I will try to create something for you to auction.

On a minor note, store owner has not returned calls, emails or texts in the 3 weeks since he was here. Hmm, guess that confirms what I was thinking.


----------



## bandit571

Shhh, I am having an ice cream cone….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don i will try also to get something together 
i read In Livingston Parish, alone, sheriff estimates 100,500 people lost everything. The scope of the damage is almost incomprehensible. The total population of Livingston Parish is 134,000

Gene glad you found them i use mine all the time , its just make finding the middle easier

Jeff i dont know about bikes but i sold my boat and i relly messed up even though i didnt use her as much as i should. its nothing like getting on the water , i miss it , and would think a bike is the same ,keep if you can ,


----------



## Gene01

OK, then. Just plain Jeff, from here on. 
Don't sell it. Triumphs are beautiful, sexy machines.

You're well shut of them, Monte.
Table is looking good. Like that design.

Bandit, got a #6 or #8?


----------



## bandit571

Left to right: #7c, #6c, #5-1/2, #5c,#14, #11, #900, #9, #8.

My #8 is a Stanley #31.


----------



## mojapitt

54° now. Expecting to reach 59° today. Not ready to be cold.


----------



## mojapitt

54° now. Expecting to reach 59° today. Not ready to be cold.


----------



## mojapitt

Asking for review of the Flatmaster Drums sander? What does everyone think?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!


----------



## ssnvet

So after two seasons, I finaly cracked my 25 y.o. hockey stick beyond what I can repair with epoxy. Of course, all the new ones are carbon fiber and cost a small fortune. Yikes! Used it last night and it feels weird, light with a more flexible shaft, but the blade feels like glass… going to take some getting used to.

I could have bought the Stanley #92 that's been on my Amazon wish list for three years and got change back. But oh well…. hockey is "the greatest game on planet earth" and I'm happy as a clam to be able to play it again :^)


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…marnin ta ya..

Starting off the morning with Spammer in the house…"SWEETY1" is starting to make the rounds…


----------



## CFrye

Long day yesterday which ended with the pen turning class (technically, it ended with falling into a coma slightly after falling into bed). Pics to follow. Going to see a man about a jointer…


----------



## Gene01

Phyl's sis from Dallas is flying in to PHX and driving up to the mesa for a visit. Nice reason to halt the shop reorganization project. Especially since it's down to the " keep it or toss it" stage. When it comes to scraps, sometimes parting is such sweet sorrow. It's already been decided that no Mesqite goes. But, those 1"X3/4" pieces of CDX night be candidates for the burn barrel.
Decisions, decisions, decisions. My head hurts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, you don't have to pitch the scraps, you just need more scrap storage bins! I've made four so far and might be looking a making another soon, you can never have too many scraps. I have learned to purge most of the soft wood pieces except for a few larger pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

I try to be selective what scraps I save. But I still have to do a purge at least once a year.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a bucket in the shop for small scraps and if there still there when I run out of kindling in the winter, into the wood stove they go.


----------



## mudflap4869

*Do you ever wonder why I don't like wemenses? *
OK, so the BOB talked me into a pen turning class. She said $55. Turns out it was per person! Then it cost me another $300+ for the equiptment to make them at home. Then today it was a 6" Joiner she scored for $100. Damned near busted a gut getting it off the truck. I am so glad that I had already put a pipe for the come-along in the rafters of the shop. We did have enough sense to set it on a dolly so we can move it around to where we want it. I think I should stop hangin around with that old broad.


----------



## theoldfart

'Flap, you never had it so good! She knows more about woodworking tools than a lot of guys. Been trolling this thread for quite some time, interesting inmates here!


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome oldfart. Glad you are here. Feel free to join in.


----------



## mojapitt

Colorado left message about wanting more furniture. No mention about paying for what they already received. Hmm


----------



## CFrye

KEVIN! Welcome to the Stumpy-looney-bin!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

jim a 6 inch jointer for a 100 aint bad , but they are a handful to move, sounds like a good deal, i know what you mean this turning is costly but its fun

Welcome theoldfart to the far side of confusion ,

Monte thats never a good sign ,


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… sounds like you need to introduce CO to COD :^)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah Monte, based on how they're treating you and their ability to handle the logistics of moving furniture I'd make darn sure they're not perpetually owing you payment for something they've previously received. That situation may work for some, but based on their actions as you've described it sounds like when someone gets screwed, it'll be you if they have a say.


----------



## bandit571

Road trips today…..yard sales were a bust, nada to report. Stopped to fill the gas tank…and got bit by a small bee, right beside my nose. Second one had gotten inside my shirt….yep, got me again. $1.98/gal.

Have to go and bring back a GrandBRAT for the weekend….maybe I can find a decent sale on the way down?

No shop time today…...bummer…


----------



## bandit571

Well, well, Number 7000?

BTW: we are trying the road trip with Max today…...have a pill for him..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, would it surprise you that the store owners enthusiastically partake in Colorado's newly legalized weed products? Might explain a lot.
Did Don report a tell tale scent wafting about during his espionage venture? Maybe a tray of brownies on the counter?

Heck of a deal on the jointer, Jim and Candy. Mine is going to Tucson soon. Not looking forward to wrestling that thing into the truck. They are heavy. 
As soon as the new one is unpacked from the BB ply box it came in, I can load the box with planes to send to Bandit.

Did the grocery shopping for Phyl. Always go to our hometown grocer, even though the new Wal-Mart is just as close. We only buy stuff from Wal-Mart that we can't find somewhere else.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Had car seat install training. Then a call for a guy trapped under his car. We were on the way there when the other truck got there and freed him. Dispatch said he was having trouble breathing. I would be too if I had a car on me. We got disregarded.

Welcome there Kevin.

FEMA is sending more task forces. We are now next in line to be deployed. I may get down there yet.

We are supposed to have highs in the upper 70's next week. Crazy.


----------



## Festus56

Monte are they going to pay up before you make more for them? Think I would have them pay before getting any product just like we would if we went to their store.

Hello Kevin (theoldfart)

Good deal on the jointer Jim. It will be worth it as long as you get to use it occasionally.

Good if you can go to help Bill. Those people need all the help they can get. Bad situation there.


----------



## mojapitt

Not really planning any more work for Denver. Between our current orders and hopefully having our own showroom open after Labor Day, I seem to stay plenty busy.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , I get 1/2 up front, 1/2 when construction is complete, and prior to finishing and when its finished nothing is owed.Learned the hard way, I also have them sign off on any stain or color.

When its paid for , they like it alot more. Had folks who decided they wanted it a little lighter or darker, Tried to explain this wasn't paint, from then on, it was CYA. They would pull the color thing because they had changed their mind, or didn't have the funds to pay for it. If then they decide to change their minds, we talk cost .

40 couple odd years doing this for a living ya learn a thing or 2, and the number one is, NOTHING leaves my shop until its paid for, EVER .


----------



## mojapitt

I talked to Kris at Rockyblue Woodworks (his work got me started in this). He knows these folks personally. He pretty much convinced me to give up on them. Denver is a really competitive market for this stuff and unless you are in the really big stores, not much hope. I would probably do better sending products to Jeff or Arlin.


----------



## mudflap4869

Old fart. Or GHOF? ( Grey headed old fart.) Candy's next husband will inherit a nice shop. But I am insuring that he don't get off easy. My shadow is going to be a bitch for any man to live under. Vengence is sweet, even if you are not there to enjoy it. We will spend the next week attempting to derust that joiner. Not pitted, just plenty of surface rust.


----------



## CFrye

Pics! 
Jointer Central Machinery (aka Harbor Freight)









Pens. Jim chose Kingwood for his and I picked Roman olive wood. 


















We did not collaborate on the final shape, they just turned out almost identical.


----------



## CFrye

There really is not a huge step between the wood and the center band on the olive wood pen. It's just the lighting. Really!


----------



## Gene01

Really nice pens. Great minds thimk alike. No typo.


----------



## Gene01

> Asking for review of the Flatmaster Drums sander? What does everyone think?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I built the Stockroom Supply version. Lots cheaper.
It's a great sander if you need absolutely flat panels or to even up frame joints.

It's not a thickness sander. But you knew that.


----------



## mojapitt

What size motor did you put on yours?


----------



## theoldfart

Flap, it's BHOF! (baldheaded old fart)

Good luck to both of you on the jointer, however I prefer a No 8. Weighs less! Easier for my wimpy white arms.


----------



## mojapitt

Hair is overrated


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I'll go look. BRB

It's a 1/4 Dayton. It spins the drum nicely. I have it set to just kiss the work with 150 grit. Then the 80 grit takes a bigger bite. Thicker paper makes the difference.


----------



## JL7

> Thanks for all the love to my south Louisiana people!
> 
> If any of you want to contribute a woodworking piece to our Water For People fundraiser in October, I would be happy to bring your piece to our annual conference in Rogers, AR. The mailing address is 315 Bourque Street, Kaplan, LA 70548. Thanks in advance for your consideration!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Hey Don,

I'll send a board down…..great cause!

Monte, I wood seriously look at the SuperMax 19/38…....


----------



## JL7

Gene - you can call me whatever you want….!


----------



## Gene01

Hi there, Kevin. Or BHOF.
Pushing an aircraft carrier like that #8 ain't as easy on the arms as guiding an edge across a jointer. I gave mine to Super Dave. I think he keeps it in his weight room.

Jeff it is…..Until we meet again.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting closer


----------



## bandit571

At one time, I did indeed have a N0.8c in the shop…









But, it was just to big for the stuff I made….have since switched over to the No.7c and a the No.6c jointers. Among other sizes….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice job on the jointer Candy. You suck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Table is great Monte. Is the cross not centered on the table?


----------



## mojapitt

Perfectly centered. But depending on how you look at it, it looks way off. Haven't figured out why yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud and candy I have used vinegar to derust body panels on my Datsun I have also used evaporust both have worked well. I soaked paper towels with them and then covered in plastic wrap. Both worked very well that way. I would also like to try out some naval jelly to but I don't have anything besides the Datsun floor boards to try it on and I will be using por 15 for it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I soaked it in CLR then used steel wool on it. That got the bigest part off. Then I went to work with 120 grit on a ROS. Came out realy nice. A coat of wax, then wipe it off. Now it is sicker-n-snot on a doorknob. But I am grody to the max and soggy with condensation.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure yet, but I think the spray lacquer retains the color of the BKP better than the polyurethane. Might be my imagination.


----------



## mojapitt

Bighorn mountains in Wyoming this morning


----------



## bandit571

HUMBUG!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All, Friday date night is done. Ready to head east to deliver the bunk beds tomorrow.

Nice winter picture Monte, we will send all our extra your way. Table looks great also. Don't see an oval that often

Those are nice pens Jim and Candy. I would have to get a bunch of new tools to do anything like that. My old cheap lathe can destroy a 4×4. Not sure what a pen blank would do.


----------



## DIYaholic

Is there anybody out there???


----------



## JL7

Just a blip on the radar….

Shine on ya crazy diamond…........


----------



## CFrye

*Randy!!*


----------



## JL7

*Candy!!!*


----------



## DIYaholic

Me???
A diamond…. not.
Carbon based lifeform…. sure.
More likely just a lump of coal!!!


----------



## JL7

Good to see ya posting man…....fart.


----------



## CFrye

*Jeff!*
I've been out in the shop with mudflap rehab/restoring a mitre box. What are you two doing?


----------



## CFrye

Besides farting…


----------



## DIYaholic

Was watching the Olympics….


----------



## DIYaholic

Now just finishing off the last cold one of the night…


----------



## JL7

Ha! Sorry for the fart Candy…....


----------



## DIYaholic

Jeff,
New signature line, I see….
Does that mean you are done making mistakes???

Candy,
Yeah, that was Jeff passing gas….
I don't do anything!!!


----------



## CFrye

Randy, you are the king of procrastination! That's something!


----------



## JL7

Yep…..no more mistakes….....I'm mistake free now!! You can't believe how relieving that is!

Hey Candy…..........you know Randy is full of…%^$ right?


----------



## JL7

Good to see my friends tonight….back in the day Eddie, Rex and Randy would be going at it…..and Marty….


----------



## DIYaholic

Pee-Pee Night-Night time….

Take care all….


----------



## CFrye

Mistake free? Oooo Ahhh I will never be there… LOL
I was going to say Randy is full of beer, but he, ah, um… took care of that.
Nite nite, Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. No farting here. Personal reasons.

Spoke with Andy yesterday. He sounds good. Still can't type, but reads all posts faithfully.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Monte and Andy and all others!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning to all. I'm thinking of going to woodcraft today. They are having a fix up your router class with the oldest working router winning a rabbeting bit set. I'm not sure if I want to go since I don't think my Stanley bullet top( or r2d2) router would win the oldest contest. They also say proof of age so I guess I need to do a bit of research on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Proof of your age or the routers age?


----------



## diverlloyd

I think the routers age? I figure chances are good.when the rain lets up I will go out there and get a model number and look it up hopefully there is some information out there


----------



## mudflap4869

Dadgummed left kidney has gave me fits all night. It keeps stabbing me in the flank as soon as I try to relax. Started about 6 PM yesterday and has kept me up all night. Gonna take a hot shower, drink more cranberry juice, swallow some pain and sleep meds, then hit the fart sack. What a wild weekend!


----------



## mojapitt

I had Gastric Bypass surgery in 2003. I am very happy I did. But it causes "flushing". Any sense of pressure, I can't assume it's gas. Creates a bad situation in public.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all y'all. Even Randy.


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap has been fed, drugged and put to bed. Hope he can rest. Kidney stones suck, and NOT in the good way!
Here are some before pictures of the victim of my restore efforts 


















I get to work tonight and tomorrow night so the paint should be good and dry(runs, drips and all) by the time I get back to it on Monday(hopefully).


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Randy, Andy And others.

Nice morning here, time to go for a road trip.


----------



## Gene01

Don't know why, but last night, as sleep was nigh, thoughts and visions of Rex kept running through my mind. Sure do miss that guy.

Monte, another great collaboration. That table is awesome. Your buddy's design makes a perfect base for the oval top.
And, some urges cannot be ignored.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still lots of work to do, but I can get a better idea of what it will look like. It's just sitting on the rockers. Got the second rocker out of clamps this morning and cleaned it up. It matches the shape of the other almost perfectly.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I am curious , where are the risers on the rockers, or is this more of your own design, its looking good


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Charles. I'm still going to put risers on the rockers. Gotta figure out how much each leg needs to go up. Gotta figure out how I'm going to cut the legs to get the right angle. My chair is a combination of input from Hal Taylor, Morrison, William Kappel and myself. It's been a lot of fun to build. Very challenging.


----------



## CharlesNeil

got ya, was just curious


----------



## Gene01

Good looking rocker, Bill. Not being a rocker builder, I'm curious, also. What are risers? The sculpted blocks at the bottom of the legs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's right Gene.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene go back to post 6902, of Montes, you will see.


----------



## bandit571

About as far as I got this morning, before lunchbreak..









Test fitted two of the finger-jointed corners…..MIGHT get busy after awhile, and do the other end?

Hmm, Randy is back…explains why I'm running low on Mountain Dews.

May get to do a Blog…later. Hmmm, work or sit on my "foundation" and write a blog…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Bill and Charles. Still larnin'.


----------



## rhybeka

/Flop/ hey all!

good to see you Randy!

We welcome al lurkers, Kevin 

I just got beck from half price books. I picked up a few woodworking books- even one by Charles Schwartz for half the cost new  I'll have to do another shelf cleaning tho. Think it's time to cut the grass


----------



## bandit571

You might get wet…..depending on which way they leave here…

Got a few more tools down to the shop….now I get to puppy-sit Max, while everyone else went to the store…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, saw your box build progress pic across the way. Impressive work, old buddy. You make it look easy.
Your measuring technique, using the chisel, is neat.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I took the router to woodcraft hopefully I win for oldest. The guys had fun playing with it. They looked like little kids at Christmas. Now I'm at a auction with a Bailey no 8 corigated bottom. Hope fully it goes cheap. Speaking of cheap woodcraft had the woodpecker track system pieces on clearance at 75% off so the wife bought me a 3' and 2' section for $22 after tax. So my beisy fence on the table saw will have the 3' piece attached. I already have about 15 jigs in mind for just that section. I should have brought my sketch book with me to the auction.


----------



## diverlloyd

My new $10 plane it's been a good day


----------



## mojapitt

I need a nap. Maybe Marty will take one for me.


----------



## CFrye

$10 #8? That alone puts you in 'You Suck' range, AJ! (looks like it'll clean up well). On top of that, Anything Woodpecker under $25 plants you firmly there. Congratulations! 
Pizza is almost ready. Gotta wake up Sleeping Beauty. Later, Gators!


----------



## firefighterontheside

The pizza here is all gone.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado sirens have been going off for the last 1/2 hour….Confirmed touchdown near Piqua, OH. Will keep advised…


----------



## mojapitt

The sucking noise you hear is me trying to pull my head out of my butt. Yes, the size of the drawer fronts must match the size of the drawer. Arrrrrg


----------



## bandit571

Shop is closed for now. There is a creek running through the shop. Goes right over to the floor drain, too.

Before all that excitement…..got all four corners done on the box..









The last two looked better than the first ones…









Got a panel in the clamps, awaiting the glue to cure..









And set up the 45 and gave it a test drive..









Even built a jig!









I can slide a side under the jig, and wedge the other end, then run the 45 a few times. Making a groove for the box's bottom panel to sit in.

Well, I'm done for the night. All the excitement is about over, too. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## bandit571

Storms have moved on out of here. Might have been more than one tornado tonight….Piqua, down in Miami County had a confirmed on the ground one. DeGraff, where my Mom lives, MIGHT have had one go just south of town. LOTS of rain tonight, light show too. Several close by "hits" Flash to bang was about 1 second, or less…5 seconds to the mile….

Might need to coat outside, right now, temps dropped down into the 60s…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Monte…. I agree that this table looks better. I think the poly was turning the mold stained wood much darker. The Lacquer highlights it, but doesn't overly darken it.

Bill… chair looks great.

I've been sick sense mid day Friday. Either a stomach bug or my colitis is flaring up again. Not sure which. Last night I was so doubled over in pain that I think I actually passed out on the bathroom floor for a while. One minute I was staggering to balance myself and then I seemed to wake up from sleeping on the floor. Kind of scary, so I woke up Mrs. Mainiac and proceeded to dry heave :^(


----------



## DIYaholic

The Rio 2016 Olympics are coming to a close….
How am I supposed to get my vicarious exercise???


----------



## mudflap4869

The BOB woke me at 5:30 PM and fed me pizza. (I think) Then I was asleep again by 6:00 PM. Woke up at 2:30 AM (found dentures under my shoulder) and staggered to the potty. ( How do you spell relief? ) Zombied out for another hour, then looked Mac Davis music online. Love his songs. I still feel drugged and my head keeps wobbling, so all this might not make a bunch of sense. Gonna lay down before I fall down. BYE Y'ALL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning my friends. As I type, two little boys are staggering out of their room. Gonna be a great day to be at home. Great weather, 78 and sunny. Everybody home. Sean wants to build a little police station. That should be fun. I'll try to get a little work done on the chair.


----------



## rhybeka

Yawn. Morning all.

/flops and sips her coffee/


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho people…

It's shaping up to be a grand day here in Mainiac land as well. Feeling MUCH better. Very strange…

Randy…. NASCAR?


----------



## CFrye

> Hi-ho people…
> 
> It s shaping up to be a grand day here in Mainiac land as well. Feeling MUCH better. Very strange…
> 
> Randy…. NASCAR?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Glad to hear you are on the mend, Matt! 
NASCAR? *They're making a left turn!*
Monte, the oval table looks great!
Chair is looking good, Bill! Have fun today!
Bandit, keep your head down!
Day, Day y'all.


----------



## bandit571

Barely a cloud in the sky today….might get up to the mid..70s today.

The weird part of living next to the highest point in Ohio, Campbell Hill? Storms seem to split and go around it, and tends to break up the bigger storms. That is what that one did last night when it got to this town.

This being Sunday, around here all the News folks seem to take the day off.

Awaiting the Dungeon Shop to dry out a bit more, before I venture down there. Shop Cat seems to think my lap is HIS bed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hthanks Matt and Candy. I've done zero work on it so far today, but I did make waffles,put up an old tent for Sean to play in and mount the spare tire back in the camper.


----------



## diverlloyd

Here candy I fixed your sentence "uhhh their making left turns"


----------



## bandit571

I am soaked clean through, got working a bit too much down in the shop. Handplane work…Film later today, after a road trip, I guess.


----------



## diverlloyd

And it's now a migraine day "oh yeah" said in the koolaid mans voice.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beautiful weather. AC off and windows open. Ahhhh.
Glued small risers on the rockers. Then made a Harry Potter wand for Sean. Guess what. Now Liam wants one.


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, for now…









Blog will be later tonight…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you guys see how good it feels sitting out here on the deck drinking my Leinenkugel Summer Shandy?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I feel your pain. 
We're finally getting some rain. Deck is covered, though. Sitting out here with a jacket on, listening to the tater wagon roll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, but here comes the evening sun. Gonna have ta move.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill it looks like it would be hard to handle that ,hope you brought two of those beers


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bunk beds delivered, 700 mile round trip. Made a couple little kids really happy. Their folks had been following me on our Spot tracker all day yesterday on the way over. They said it was like tracking Santa Claus. Not sure if the kids ever went to sleep last night as excited as they were.

Had to go through some of my late uncles tools that no one wanted or even knew what they were used for. Now I have a hand drill, a brace, Tri-square, 8" Stanley square, a 1/2" socket chisel, Lufkin folding rule, a Stanley 71 1/2 router plane and quite a few homemade tools from his gunstock making days. All are old but in excellent condition. Some of them I can not find a name on them. Will try to get some pictures soon.

Chair is looking better all the time Bill.

Good the tornados missed everyone Bandit, they are not good.


----------



## mojapitt

Been a long but productive weekend. Night night ya'll.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….. UGH!

Poor Skipper has had a swollen eye that is weeping a lot of puss since Saturday. Mrs. Mainiac got him into see the vet by showing up 5 min. before they officially open this a.m. He says it's an abscess and was concerned about the cause, so he's keeping him for the day. Poor pooch. :^(

We got a much needed rain last night, and it's shaping up to be a beautiful day.

Mr. Bill …. Looks like an awesome deck, but I'm surprised to see that a fire fighter has a gas grill on a covered deck. I thought that was a no-no.

Monte… productive is good and makes the aches an pains feel worth it.

Don… they're saying on the radio that the scope of the flooding is massive and far worse than most hurricanes, yet the relief response is muted. Thinking of you and all the folks in Louisiana.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Monday to all. It's my last day off before I go in for three. Got lots to get done on the chair.
Thanks Matt on the chair. Gas grill…...do as I say, not as I do. I guess.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the kind thoughts. Since damage claims have been coming in over the last few days since the flood waters received, the number of flood-damaged homes doubled over estimates-from 30,000 to around 60,000! Already, estimates are that recovery from this flood will cost more than Superstorm Sandy. Since POTUS is coming to Louisiana tomorrow to survey the flood damage, he'll probably say "Flood? What flood? I don't see any flooding!" He and his administration also warned against racial discrimination in the aftermath of the flooding-we took that as an insult since we all worked together to help anyone and everyone.

Matt-Hope you and your fur baby get good news.

Bandit-Keep your head down.

Bill-That rocker is coming along very nicely. The sculpting looks fab.

Jeff/Randy-Great to hear from both of you!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Cutting the cord was easy for the phone…not so for TV. Written instructions for new devices assume more intellectual acuity than I possess. Gotta make some calls.


----------



## CFrye

*Happy Monday* back at you all! Except it is my *Friday evening*. Just strolled thru the wood shed looking for a likely candidate to be the new bed of the mitre box rehab. Hmmmm Shall I thin down a hunk of air dried ash we got from Andy or a piece of the silver maple? Decisions, decisions. I think I'll sleep on it.
Day, day.


----------



## GaryC

Um…
Don, glad you and Nanette were safe through all that flooding
Gene, you need your grandkids to visit. They can always get that stuff going
Randy, good to see you're ok
Jeff…..uh…hey, Jeff….. uh…....
hmmm


----------



## mojapitt

My wife failed to impress upon me that the fresh peppers that she sent with me to work were spicy. Hopefully I will have a sense of taste again by lunchtime. Wow.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Waiting for the grass to dry so I can go mow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lunchtime.
Rockers are on. Have to finish sculpting them to the risers. My risers are only 3/4" tall. Chair sits just how I want. I could have cut legs off and made risers taller, but I'm happy with it. I fear this joint will be a weak spot in my chair. Just glue and some 4" screws.


----------



## rhybeka

The extent of Sat.









woodworking on Sunday - I almost got my adjustable sawhorses done - but I either a) didn't buy the pipe flanges I thought I had or b) I've done something with them and they are not to be found


----------



## Gene01

The Hyland book is never out of reach in my shop. Great resource.


----------



## bandit571

Too nice a day to putter in the basement shop…...maybe later on?

Two more weeks til Tractor Fest! And all those tool vendors with their rusty old tools….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chair is all together. Just needs more sanding and finish.


----------



## Gene01

That fantastic, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Great work Bill. I need to get back to mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy, much more promising news. Follow up MRI shows no regrowth of the tumor. Still some swelling and edema from the surgery. But things seem much more positive.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped by an Antique Mall today…..needed an old time doorknob to replace a missing one in the house….

Walked past two 22" long jointer planes…...too much $$$

Was standing near the check out counter, spied another eggbeater drill…..$9.95 + Tax? Meh, willpowered my way out of the store….


----------



## Gene01

Andy, so very glsd to read this wonderful news.

Thanks a lot, Monte. Sure glad you are there.


> Just spoke with Andy, much more promising news. Follow up MRI shows no regrowth of the tumor. Still some swelling and edema from the surgery. But things seem much more positive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Andy. Hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very great news Andy I hope you are getting better everyday.


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Awesome news! Put Chicago's "Feelin' Stronger Every Day" on the stereo and blast it out to the world!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Chair looks great Bill.

Great news Andy, we are all here for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty quiet in here tonight. Off to bed.

Night night ya'll


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark.
Bedtime for me too.


----------



## Festus56

Here are a couple pictures of some of the stuff I got from my uncles collection. First one everything is easy to recognize. The second is mostly home made tools probably from his gunsmithing / gunstock building days. Some I do not have any idea what they were for.


----------



## CFrye

Cool tools, Mark! Is that an offset screwdriver or nut driver with a wooden handle(roughly in the middle of the second pic)?









Found this over on the Mitre Box of Your Dreams thread








So I may just put a "protection board" on top of the original bed, instead of replacing it.

Hmmm Shoptime or nap?


----------



## Festus56

Candy that is just a handle on a bent 1/4" threaded rod with two nuts on it. Not sure what goes in between the nuts.


----------



## CFrye

Interesting. And is the sharp-looking hook shaped thing-a-ma-jig a modified file/rasp?


----------



## Festus56

Lol. Yes it is and it is sharp too. If I ever need to make any 1/8" dados it will work. Several are made from files like radius scrapers of some sort. The three on the lower left of the second pic are one round rasp cut in 3 pieces so as to have different sizes.

I will have to get a pic of a rifle stock that he checkered and inlayed for my dad 50 years ago. It is in my house now and still an amazing example of workmanship.


----------



## CFrye

Looking forward to seeing more of your uncle's handiwork! Any bits in the handle of the eggbeater?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy great news ,

Bill that build on your Rocker is awesome , thats beautiful

Gene whats the The Hyland book ?


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, I screwed up the name. Or the agressive spell check did. Supposed to be *Hylton*. Bill Hylton's Woodworking with the Router.
Sorry for the confusion and thanks for spotting it.


----------



## Festus56

No bits in the eggbeater Candy, just the countersink in the brace. The combination square is a Starret, what a difference from my Stanley's that I have used for 40 plus years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those home made tools are neat Mark.
Thanks Eddie. The next picture should be the finished product.
Good morning all.


----------



## mojapitt

> Those home made tools are neat Mark.
> Thanks Eddie. The next picture should be the finished product.
> Good morning all.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, you're killin' me. I have to get to work on mone.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the Andy update, Monte! 
Andy, that's the best news I've heard in a long time. God bless you, my friend!


----------



## Cricket

Good grief. I have been busier than a one-legged grass hopper in a jumping contest.

Someone catch me up. What have I missed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably be a few weeks Monte, maybe three. I'm gonna be busy working OT and fishing a week in September. Does that make you feel any better Monte?


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…morning all ready?

Maybe I might try to do…something today…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

not a lot Criket , but Andy got some great news 


> Just spoke with Andy, much more promising news. Follow up MRI shows no regrowth of the tumor. Still some swelling and edema from the surgery. But things seem much more positive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## Cricket

I am overjoyed to hear promising news for Andy.


----------



## mojapitt

This morning I am delivering furniture in Wild Wonderful Wyoming. Nice antelope.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Cricket, just as it usually is here



> This morning I am delivering furniture in Wild Wonderful Wyoming. Nice antelope.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Watch them antelope over there, they are crazier than the deer where you are.


----------



## bandit571

Just playing around in the Dungeon Shop…









Pine bottom panel is almost done..









Whenever the Laundry get done down there…I might sneak back done there for a bit more fun…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps….

*Andy*.... that's *awesome*! news and I've very happy for your good news.

Skipper has been condemned to the "cone of shame", as he had to have an abscess drained and it's set up with a "wick" to get rid of the residual fluid. Still swollen, but his eye is open and clear again. We're talking one depressed pooch…









Meanwhile at the salt mine….. we have been chasing a hunk of business with an existing pallet customer to run their "headers" (large CNC routed MDF circles) for about two years and had pretty much concluded that we weren't going to get the business. But yesterday we were awarded the contract. I'm talking about a *LOT *of headers… as in two tractor trailer loads a week chocka-block full of headers (over half a million bucks a year worth of new business). So while the sales guys are all exchanging high-5s, the production manager and myself now have to figure out how the heck we're going to stuff these through the shop…. especially now that we just used the 1,000 sf of floor space we had reserved for the project for the new pallet machine. Ruht-Roh…

As if I needed another project.


----------



## CFrye

Hiya, Cricket!
Safe travels, Monte.
That's a pretty piece of pine, Bandit!
Aw, poor Skipper! Glad his eye is better. You can do it, Matt!


----------



## Cricket

I haven't choked anyone today. Heck, I haven't even told anyone to kiss my tush, so I reckon it must be a very good day. (evil grin)


----------



## GaryC

Matt… here's a cheaper way


----------



## Gene01

Lotta prong horns there, Monte. Herds of the little devils. And Wyoming has it's share of white tail, too. The deer are more of a menace to drivers than the antelope.

Matt, Skipper looks so forlorn. Hope the eye clears up soon. 
With new business comes challenges but you're up to it. That's a whale of a lot of new business. Sales guys on commission?

A lady came to the house yesterday and asked about a Morris chair build. I quoted her $2200 and told her work wouldn't start til next May and would take at least three months.. She didn't bat an eye, but did say she'd discuss it with hubby and get back. I'm not holding my breath. Kinda hope she doesn't want to do it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gary that picture is priceless. Poor confused pup.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I looked in the direction of my chair today. It's still sitting on the "when pigs fly" table


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…. we got the El-Cheepo flimsy cone for $10

Gene… Our company is hyper profit focused (which is probably why we're still in business and growing). The sales guys do make a skimpy commission, but their real $ comes from a bonus program that is tied to the companies *profitability*. The owners figured this out after the old sales manager stuffed the plant full of un-profitable business, which he collected commission on regardless.


----------



## Gene01

But Matt, for a measly $10 more Skippy would be stylin'.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Poor skipper doesn't look very skippy. 
Monte, that doesn't count. When I wasn't working on my chair for months, it was hard to get back into it. When I did, I got excited about it again.
I feel your pain Cricket. The tax that we passed at the FD is now in jeopardy. State auditor says the wording only makes it a one year deal. We will either have to win a legal fight or go back to the tax payers the following year. It's pretty darn depressing after all the work we put into it and the money our firefighters association donated to the campaign.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, sad when those people screw things up. Everyone that voted knew what they were voting for.


----------



## mojapitt

It's good to get furniture out of the shop. Now I can start several more projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, was that for one chair? I've been thinking that somebody would have to pay me at least $2500 for my rocker. Granted that the next one wouldn't take me as long. This chair didn't cost me much in materials. The maple was less than $100 and the walnut I had.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, here's a cool idea for concealment


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's nice. Something you could have right in the living room.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Bill. One chair and an ottoman and including leather upholstery. Upholstery work alone is over $500.
Bandit and I have a buddy who makes Maloof rockers from Claro walnut. He gets $3500….well that was last year. He was talking $5000 for his next ones. To my knowledge, he's not sold one at that price, yet. There's some on Etsy for $5000, though.
One of Sam's original rockers went for over 80K, recently. And, I read that one of his cradles went for 45K.
The air gets hard to breathe up there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't be trying to sell this one or any other sculpted rocker.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I won the router bit from woodcraft my wife picked it up for me. So the tag says 51.99 so a good win for me I guess. Tough to lose when no one else showed up. I like free stuff, minus I will now need to set it up in the router table that I have had for 5 years and never used. The wife started putting it together 3years ago so I had to finish it up and put it in the corner to collect dust.


----------



## bandit571

Glue-up has begun..









Board on the right side is curved a bit…..will flatten that out after this comes out of the clamps…tomorrow.

Once the glue up is off the bench….I can work on the lid parts. Including milling this to size









Might some fancy stuff going on…later this week?


----------



## rhybeka

Just finished listening to the book thief. Only cried once! Time for bed


----------



## mojapitt

Quaint little table top. It has a coat of epoxy now to help level some spots. This weekend it will be sanded and sprayed with lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

Found a good stopping point in the shop tonight, run out of clamps and glue.


----------



## Festus56

Monte you need more clamps. Can never have to many. Must have missed all the wildlife in WY ok.

Not much woodwork here today. Cut holes in my trailer and put windows in both sides. Still have one for the door to install yet.


----------



## bandit571

Cops came a-knocking on the door tonight….asking IF we had dialed "911"? NO we had not dialed anything. They then asked the dispatcher what number was used…..wasn't any of our phone numbers.

Guess is, that someone was walking by the house, and "butt-dialed" 911. Is there a full moon out tonight, or something?


----------



## mudflap4869

They are watching you. You have been warned, hide the xxxxx.


----------



## rhybeka

Mornin all. 

Had an internal job interview yesterday. While I like the manager, the job isn't a good fit. A bit bummed but a bit relieved as well. Got to Lowes to get my flanges last night but lost the motivation to go to the shop. Hopefully before the weekend but we'll see. Plumber is coming tonight to fix a few things around the house and he's coming after his day job. Hopefully he's only at our house until 10:30 at the latest.


----------



## Cricket

What's going on in your world today?

Please send coffee!


----------



## Gene01

Coffee sent. Donuts all gone. Sorry.

Trailer looking good, Mark.

Bandit…dum-da- dum-dum. 
It's great that they can respond to the location, but that technology is scary.

No shop time today. The co. that sells the new TV box finally sent me ALL of the instructions to program for live TV. 16 printed pages. God, I wish I were a bit more of a geek. Every step in this process serves to remind me of my total ignorance. Well, I guess I will be somewhat more informed after this.


----------



## Festus56

This is the best I can do Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, too bloody early in the morning, and Randy took all my Mountain Dews. Must have sent the cops to the door, while he snuck in and swiped the carton. Lucky for me, I had one hidden in the van…locked up, of course….

Motivator? Motivator, anyone seen my Motivator?


----------



## mojapitt

Spammer's on the loose again. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Festus56

> Spammer s on the loose again. Grrrrrrrr
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep got me too.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, and duly flagged her behind too…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I feel left out I never get spammed.


----------



## Cricket

Working on the spammer now.


----------



## Cricket

Crazy spammer lady is gone.


----------



## Cricket

And gone again.

Watching to see if she returns for the 3rd time.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Cricket!


----------



## Gene01

> I feel left out I never get spammed.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Me too. No spam on either the computer or the tablet. Wonder how that works. Must've lucked out.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket. Now you need more coffee


----------



## Cricket

Yes, please!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Training in the pool and mulch fire done for today. While I was off saving the world Kristen the spammer got me twice. It was in my profile comments. Maybe more got it, but don't know it.

Mark, are you building an RV.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

I got me a sawstop today ,it not all its made out to be a new motor and shes good to go till i can get one 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1611370735827804


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, are you building an RV.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Going to be a poor-mans toy hauler. Cabinets in the front and a murphy style bed on the left side wall. Still have room for the bike and the little cargo trailer in the back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Neat Mark. Will there be a wall separating the two spaces?


----------



## bandit571

Apparently….Kokomo Ind. has had a Tornado touch down…..something about a Starbucks store was hit?


----------



## Gene01

> Apparently….Kokomo Ind. has had a Tornado touch down…..something about a Starbucks store was hit?
> 
> - bandit571


Hope no one was hurt. But, the loss of a Starbucks is no biggie.


----------



## bandit571

Box has been released..









Took a lot of clean up to get this far along…









Lid wasn't much better..









Somewhere under all that sanding dust….









It took a bit of plane work to clean it up….had the same to do with the frame parts…









Maybe after the weather dies down a bit, I might do a blog…...I did lay out some toys for the next step..









I'll need something to do while hiding in the cellar, right?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, working on a concept of a coffee table. I want the top and bottom separated with a 1-1/4" dowel in each corner. I was going to sink the dowels into the board on top and bottom. Is there a way to fasten the top to the dowel without putting a screw through the top?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, working on a concept of a coffee table. I want the top and bottom separated with a 1-1/4" dowel in each corner. I was going to sink the dowels into the board on top and bottom. Is there a way to fasten the top to the dowel without putting a screw through the top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Can you make wooden pyramids and put the points upwards and then get it all done?


----------



## bandit571

Cut a kerf on the end of the dowel. Slide a wedge into the kerf with a bit of glue around the edges. Drive the dowel home into the hole. Wedge will expand the top of the dowel, locking the dowel in place.

Old Chairmaker's trick…

I used a through mortise on the armrests of the rocker….








That is a walnut wedge sitting there. Maybe try that?
You can stop yours about 1/2" from coming through.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin and Bandit, both are quality suggestions. I still have much to learn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why not just glue Monte. If you drill 1 1/4" holes and glue dowels in that ought to hold. Obviously the deeper the holes the stronger it will be and hold because of more surface area.


----------



## mojapitt

The artists delusion of how this will look.


----------



## mojapitt

The artists delusion of how this will look.


----------



## Festus56

> Neat Mark. Will there be a wall separating the two spaces?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No wall planned right now. Most times the windows and roof vent will be open for ventilation. If heat is needed the bike will probably go out although a friend has a similar set-up and says he has never had a problem with fumes.

I am with you Gene. Almost any regular coffee is better and a lot cheaper too.

What is the box for Bandit. More fancy tools?


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Over 250 posts since I last checked in…I'll scan over them, but great job on all the projects, sorry to hear that for those that need it and keep on trucking to those that need it….

It's only Wednesday, but it's been a rough week….Pop came home on Sunday after I protested his release on Friday….because apparently nobody at the hospital communicates with anyone else…I was under the impression that his pneumonia was still an issue, but it was down to minimal manageable levels…also, two hours notice to find home care for him was not really going to happen….anyhow…as it turned out, I tried calling over ten agencies in the area and not a single one of them had anyone available (mostly due to the small amount of hours that I needed them, and the fact that my town is in a crappy location….)....getting into my town by three of the routes is a mountain trip and the parkway sucks (most issues are in the winter because of the weather, but the distance is a problem also…apparently….)....so….while I usually don't post personal crap on FB, I resorted to putting out a plea for help, and it was answered in bundles…..found some local people who are certified to help out and all is now calm…Pop is doing ok, has a decent appetite and the medications they have put him on have definitely helped with his cranky attitude about being helped.

In the mean time, I've still been trying to keep my business going…and I do have lots of stuff listed (today was the first day that I actually worked and didn't worry about 20 billion other things….)...so please click on my ugly mug to the left and then on the link at the top of my profile page….and pass the word to your friends if you can….every little bit helps since I feel like I've fallen behind by quite a bit….eBay is a game you have to stay on top of if you are going to keep things running, and if I fall behind too far, it will impact my business…thanks to you all, I know you all care…but I'm hanging in there and barreling through all of this….


----------



## MadJester

Bandit….message me your address again and let me know if you need a black, brown, white or glass doorknob..I have a bunch and I can send you one….


----------



## MadJester

Mark…I think most of those tools, while gunstock specific, may be commercially made….I'm sure all the people that did that when it was in it's heyday just ordered tools from a catalog…try a wire wheel on them and see if cleaning them up produces a brand name….could also be leather working tools that were just as good for his purpose…


----------



## MadJester

Aw…Gary…that poor pup!!!

Oh…Hey Andy!  Luv ya buddy!


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Boss wanted a door knob NOW…...So, for $6 +tax, she now has the doorknobs (Black) I still need to get the surface mount lock as these doors are the OLD style ones. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: West Liberty, OH. Tractor Fest is in a week from this coming Thursday…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That's very stressful Sue. Glad your pop is doing better though.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, glad to hear the situation is under control and a load off your mind for a while.

Mark, your friend may just be lucky. Any possibility of gas fumes is risky. Not only from fire but to your health as well. At a minimum, hang a heavy tarp between the living space and the toys. My BIL had a toy hauler that had a tarp installed at the factory. Not sure, but it may have been fire proof also.
We want you around for a while longer, buddy.


----------



## Cricket

As seen on Facebook. (I still can't stop laughing.)


----------



## Festus56

I like that Cricket !

No worries Gene. After 23 years in the fire service I value my health. Saw way to many take chances. Easy to unload the bike or use a heavy tarp if needed. More wondering about residual smell in the bedding etc. after being closed up while traveling. Hoping the vetting works right.

Wish I was closer Bandit. Love old tractor shows and all the antiques that come with them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Pretty cute Cricket. I had to show it to my wife and she smiled and said she seen it before and thought it was cute


----------



## Gene01

Here's a great product if you struggle getting odd angles with the miter gauge.
Take a look


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Boo who?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hoo!!


----------



## Gene01

Boo back.


----------



## mojapitt

Is this like bullying?


----------



## bandit571

New wires have been run, now back on line. First thing I see is a Randy going by…...must be a wire crossed somewhere…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit are the tractor fest hand tool prices worth me driving 3.5 hours?


----------



## mojapitt

Farmhouse table top. Currently glued up to 30" wide. It will be 42" wide and 96" long when finished. But it will have 2 butterfly leafs which I have never done before. Should be interesting at least.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is going to be a big heavy table Monte.

Hi Randy, good to see you.

200' of trim made today and got the window in the trailer door. Done cutting holes in it now.


----------



## bandit571

DL: some are, some seem to be made of "Gold" depends on the dealer. Besides, some years there is a Blacksmith working away. Steam Tractors, sometimes they will set up a saw mill with one.

One way to have a bit of fun on a Labour Day weekend…...there is a town to the south…called Urbana, OH. There are three Antique Stores down around the square. Or, you can drive a bit to the east on St Rt 245 and see TWO Castles….Castle Mac a Chee, and Castle Mac-a-cheek. Aka, the Piatt castles. I think only the one offers tours, though.


----------



## bandit571

Bumbled along today in the shop…...took a few tries, but..









Finally got the lid's frame all Joinereed. Need to work on the cherry slab a bit









But, the way the shop day went…..I'll wait a day or two….two steps forward, one step back, plus three steps to the sides….that kind of day…


----------



## CFrye

Gene, that looks like a real sanity saver!
Monte, that is gonna be a huge farmhouse table! 
You could do a blind wedged tenon on your coffee table.









I'm guessing the technique could be adapted to round tenons…maybe? I'd think that'd be way strong enough to lift the bottom of the table without pulling free. 
Pipe flange may be another option? Something like this?








Sue, hang tuff!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you sure it's big enough Monte?


----------



## Gene01

> Are you sure it s big enough Monte?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Take an army to deliver that thing.
What kind of hinges you gonna use, Monte?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well bandit I will let the wifey decide on if she wants to drive 7 hours round trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Let's see if I can catch up.

Yay for Andy
Boo for the cone of shame
Yay for Sue's pop doing better
Boo for Monte's 'flushing'
Yay for new bald-headed old fart guy
Boo for spammer
Yay for Cricket
Boo for flooding, hurricanes and tornadoes
Yay for Bekka's new books
Yay for Candy and Jim turning pens
Boo for _(fill in the blank)
Yay for a rare but valuable Randy sighting

There, I think I'm all caught up


----------



## Momcanfixit

Because of an unexpected retirement I'm in my third week of being in charge of a whole mess of folks who were left without a manager. Thankfully they know what they're doing, but I've had to deal with some minor poop-storms. It's making for some long days.

Did I post a picture of our new doggy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is Stella. She found me at the SPCA


----------



## Festus56

Hello Sandra, if you posted a pic I did not see it. Nice dog. Glad you got another one.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Mark. The house was too clean without a dog around.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fantabulous bunk beds by the way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm glad she found you or you might still be there. So are you managing your team and others?
I've been here three days and I am really ready to go home. Started Tuesday with finding out our tax increase to help fund the FD was written poorly and will only last one year. That was really bad news. Then this afternoon I go hit with 13 vacation days to fill. 3 of which I had to mandatory people for. Finally I found out that one of my guys has planned a trip to New Zealand over Christmas but he doesn't have vacation on Christmas Eve. He will no doubt call in sick and someone else will have to work Xmas eve and xmas day, because he didn't plan better. I have zero respect for this guy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ain't management grand? 
I have my team and three other teams right now. They're good at what they do, but I'm the deflecter between all of them and anybody higher up who thinks they know the job better… Throw in some media frenzy and you have the makings of a looooooong week.

40 months until I can retire.


----------



## Momcanfixit

The guy who booked a trip over Christmas is slime. No regard for others.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And we both know how much fun the Christmas season can be at work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not that you're counting. Goodnight.


----------



## mojapitt

For those paying attention, is this coffee table too big? 30" wide, 48" long and 18" tall. ?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I still have 10 years to work (at least). I think 20 is probably more realistic. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, they will be SOSS hinges


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Sandra, may have to build two more bed sets now. Everyone liked them.

Saw this and thought it might be you.


----------



## Festus56

Monte the coffee tables I have made were around 48" long but none was over 24" wide. One was 14" high and the others were 16"


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo again….


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy, I see your Mets won today.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, they will be SOSS hinges
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The 18 mm or the 14 mm? 
How do you keep the barrel in the leaf from pulling out when the leaf is down? Epoxy?


----------



## Gene01

*74*, it's great to see you have a dog again. Stella looks like a keeper.
How old is she?


----------



## Momcanfixit

She's somewhere around 4 years old Gene


----------



## rhybeka

Awwww! yAy Stella! Happy adoption day!!

Got nuthin but TGIF!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. Happy Friday. You guys were awfully quiet last night.
Wouldn't you know it. Washed all the mud off the car yesterday. It is raining now. Phyl has a therapy session today and it's 2 miles of muddy road to the paved road. Gonna refrain from washing it now till the monsoons are over.
Got a new toy coming. Ordered a laser engraver from Gearbest yesterday. Reviews from fellow LJs are all positive. Got an old lap top I'll dedicate to it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene 
I just ordered one from Gearbest also. The reviews and price got me. According to their website it has been packed waiting on dispatch.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra that's a good looking little puppers congrats.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps… haven't been able to post this week, but have kept up…

My father passed away in the wee hours Monday night. He was in hospice care at the nursing home and 87 years old. My mom was at his side reading to him just hours before and though he was pretty out of it, he was able to communicate that he knew she was there.

I loved and respected my dad. He lived a full and active life, he was a good father and faithful husband. He was a very talented man. He introduced me to woodworking, photography, architecture, sailing, graphic arts and printing. And though he was never an athlete himself (his "sport" was laboring for his dad), he drove my brother and I to the hockey rink countless times, so that we could be. He overcame a difficult upbringing and he worked his butt off to put himself through college (University of Michigan, Go Blue!) and to support his family. He and my mom weathered many storms raising us kids, yet there was always forgiveness and an open door for us to come back to, though he didn't compromise his values in doing so and the "rules of the house" never changed.

I'm happy he was able to enjoy 20 years of retirement. He never had to bury one of his kids (though my brother and I certainly came close) and lived to see his four children become stable and productive adults, yielding a crop of 10 grandchildren and 3 great grandchildren.

RIP Dad, we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, sorry for your loss. Losing my dad was the hardest day of my life. I wish your family well.


----------



## Festus56

Matt so sorry for your loss of your dad. Glad he had a great life and was still loved by his family. Well wrote post, it is hard to say what you want sometimes. I lost my dad 21 years ago and still miss the man. Our condolences to you and your family and may he rest in peace.


----------



## DIYaholic

So sorry, Matt.


----------



## Gene01

My heartfelt condolences, Matt.


----------



## theoldfart

My condolences Matt. Sounds like your Dad was a good mentor and role model. My Mom is in hospice right now, she's 95 and doing ok for the moment so I know what you went through. Again my condolences and maybe build something to remember him by.


----------



## DonBroussard

So sorry to hear that, Matt. While my loss isn't as fresh as yours (my Dad died in 1992 at age 68), I still miss him. That was a very well-written tribute you wrote about him, and I have the sense that you are a lot like him in your own family.

74-We welcome Stella to the asylum! I understand about your new role. Supervision would be easy if it weren't for the people!


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt sorry for the loss.


----------



## Gene01

It's great that there are people that can excel at management and supervision. I can't manage or supervise myself. Glad Phyl is around.
BTW *74*, heard anything about the crossbow incident in Toronto?


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Went through that when my Dad died in 2011…..two months before my heart attack…..never fun.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Something wrong over at TPW? Site is acting …funky. Fails to load, 1/2 the time, strange pop-ups too. Might check it out. None of the other sites I go to are having "Issues", just TPW.


----------



## MustacheMike

Sandra. After you train the NEW dog to poop outside of the NEW house then it's time to teach it how to put the clothed pin springs on!!!!


----------



## Gene01

> Gene: Something wrong over at TPW? Site is acting …funky. Fails to load, 1/2 the time, strange pop-ups too. Might check it out. None of the other sites I go to are having "Issues", just TPW.
> 
> - bandit571


No problem on either of my machines. Somebody else been messing with yours again?
John's been trying new stuff to keep up with all the new traffic. Maybe that's it.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene: Something wrong over at TPW? Site is acting …funky. Fails to load, 1/2 the time, strange pop-ups too. Might check it out. None of the other sites I go to are having "Issues", just TPW.
> 
> - bandit571


No problem on either of my machines. Somebody else been messing with yours again?
John's been trying new stuff to keep up with all the new traffic. Maybe that's it.
Keep trying. Your work is very much appreciated over there, as well as here.


----------



## bandit571

Just "jigging along today" not much time for anything else..









Called a K.I.S.S. Jig

How else am I to plough a groove in one of these? Didn't want to dig out the router table, too noisey, anyway..









All ready to go.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Farmhouse table top. Currently glued up to 30" wide. It will be 42" wide and 96" long when finished. But it will have 2 butterfly leafs which I have never done before. Should be interesting at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

If the owners will let you you can Router the top to make it look thinner even tho it is thicker.
Also well done.


> Mornin . Happy Friday. You guys were awfully quiet last night.
> Wouldn t you know it. Washed all the mud off the car yesterday. It is raining now. Phyl has a therapy session today and it s 2 miles of muddy road to the paved road. Gonna refrain from washing it now till the monsoons are over.
> Got a new toy coming. Ordered a laser engraver from Gearbest yesterday. Reviews from fellow LJs are all positive. Got an old lap top I ll dedicate to it.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

We have been wanting something like that for a few years now for doing lids of boxes and pens. Will it do a pen?

Matt

I am so sorry to hear of your father passing away. What you said should be on his grave marker which every father would love to have said about him. Also sorry to have another vet pass away to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not know what happened to the post asking how Andy is doing.

Is he home? Is he posting? How is he holding up?


----------



## Festus56

> Just spoke with Andy, much more promising news. Follow up MRI shows no regrowth of the tumor. Still some swelling and edema from the surgery. But things seem much more positive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Here is the last update I have heard Arlin. Monte posted this on the 22nd.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon friends. I'm so sorry for your loss Matt. Thanks for sharing that great tribute. No doubt he was proud of you as you seem to emulate him.

Played some golf this morning with a buddy from the firehouse. Now home with the birthday girl. Cindy is 42 today.

Monte, I would say that table is just right for some and too big for others. I think 48" is right either way. Some may want it 24" wide and others 30". If this is for your showroom, you could make several.


----------



## GaryC

Matt, really sorry for your loss.


----------



## johnstoneb

Sorry for your loss Matt. I know what I felt like when I lost my Dad. It doesn't matter how much you are expecting it. It is still a shock.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So sorry for your loss Matt. You write beautifully of him. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Gene01

Gene

We have been wanting something like that for a few years now for doing lids of boxes and pens. Will it bo a pen?

- Arlin Eastman

Arlin, IDK about engraving a curved surface. Here is the link http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/8018 to an LJ discussion that got me interested.


----------



## JL7

Sorry for your loss Matt, but nice words to remember him by….....


----------



## JL7

Congrats on the new addition 74, she's a keeper….

Bill, I had missed your chair photos, but went back to take a look…......sweet!

Gene - I got the laser from Gearbest also, it's takes a bit of imagination to get it all going, but it does work. I bought the T2laser software (I think it was $30 or so) and works much better than the Chinese software. Let me know if you want to compare notes some time…..


----------



## JL7

Some of you know I lost my job a few years ago from an employer that I had 20+ years in…...for the last 9 years the company was run by 2 consultants, one of which is a sociopath and I could tell you unbelievable stories for hours…..

Well, finally, the owners sent them packing last week….....just 8-3/4 years too late, but still brings me joy to see the 2 crooks out of there….....still have friends working there and I'm so happy for them…....had a celebration dinner with them a few nights ago…...


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy today. He sounds great. He was going to ride mules. Still can't type.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to call him. Maybe this weekend. Is he sawing any logs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, I totally get your joy at having those guys gone. Kind of vindicates you.

We are on our way to meet cindy's parents for her birthday. Luckily she's driving so I can drink a couple beers to help her celebrate.


----------



## JL7

Hey Andy - good to hear you're on the mend! Thanks for the updates Monte…......

Happy B-Day to Cindy! I like how she's going to drive so you can celebrate Bill….well played!

And yes, Bill…...I gave everything I got for that company…...the sad part was the owners never came out of their office's for those 9 years and never even said goodbye on my final day…......I originally worked for their Dad (back in the late 80's) who is still alive at 95+ years and fit as a fiddle except for the memory part…...he would never let this happen….......


----------



## diverlloyd

Just watch 40 minutes of Charles Neil YouTube videos. I must say that is a nice looking shirt Mr.Neil and I learned more in 40 minutes then I have in a very long time.THANK YOU very much for taking the time to make and publish and make the videos. I will be going out to the shop in the morning and sorting my wood to play around with.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: Boss wanted a door knob NOW…...So, for $6 +tax, she now has the doorknobs (Black) I still need to get the surface mount lock as these doors are the OLD style ones. Thanks anyway.
> 
> - bandit571


Don't know if I have any of those…but I'll take a look…I stopped picking them up a few years ago because they just don't move well for me…..

So very sorry for your loss Matt….

74….that is a really great looking pup….

Hulloooooooo Andy!! 

Thanks to having a caretaker for my pop, I was able to get out today and find some estate sales! Yay! Found some great tools, but my pick of the day was a Norlund Hudson Bay "tomahawk" style hatchet….good times, good times…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

DL, you should talk to Charles on the phone. I can learn more in 5 minutes talking to him than 3 days searching the Internet.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy B-Day Cindy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I am going to try to make it to the next get together out at his place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice saw Monte, but your fence is a little short.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-day!

Ok, Lots of high school football games tonight…..getting on delay for Lightning strikes, some will restart tomorrow..North of here, and south of here…keep your heads down…..

Not a drop of rain here…yet. Have to go and pick up Craig at his job about 2300 hrs…....chance of it pouring down rain…...my luck? 100% of course…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt very sorry for your loss , you will see him on the other side

Jeff great new its true you reap what you sow or in that case they did

Andy get some pic of the mule rides .

DL i watch it also and hes a great teacher , always listen up when he teaches , one of the Master on here

Happy B-Day to Cindy

Bandit a few mor weeks and maxs cousin will be here , then a few more weeks to get winged

Gene and Jeff when yall get the laser s going post some pics of what they can do , they are a lot cheper than the one i been looking at

Don yall are in my prayers down there i see southeast Louisiana is now under a hurricane warning one coming in from the east


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Jeff. I'll take you up on your offer.


----------



## bandit571

Just went out to roll up the van's windows ( T-Storms are on the way) something strange…...we have one of the "As seen on TV" helpers to get in and out of a car with…..it has a built in flashlight. Well, instead of it being IN the well in the door, it was laying on the driver's seat,with the light turn on…..

Windows are up, doors are locked….wasn't anything in it worth the time to steal…well, maybe 5 pennies in a cup holder….normal friday night around THIS neighborhood…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy said thank you.


----------



## mojapitt

Took wife to the fair this afternoon. First time in 7 years I did not have a booth. Sign of the economy, probably 25% less vendors. Everyone said it was way down on sales. Guess I guessed right this time.


----------



## CFrye

((((Matt)))) 
Sandra, how do Mr. 74 and Stella get along? Welcome home, Stella!
Gene and Bruce, looks like a fun addition to your shops!
Jeff, congratulations to your former coworkers!
Happy Birthday, Cindy!!
Sue, glad you got some rust therapy! Are you gonna keep the 'tomahawk'?
I did a really sloppy job of filling in the deep cuts on the mitre box bed in an attempt to keep the Stanley logo intact on the bed and make it look better. I may lose the trade mark after all. :-(
Took Mom to see the Nurse Practitioner at the Cardiologist's office for an annual check up. She's good for another year.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff/Jeffy-Thanks for sending the promised cutting board for the Water For People fundraiser. I'm sure it'll be a big hit!


----------



## MadJester

Well…I've looked into the sales for Sat morning….lots to choose from, but the ones I'm looking into present a bit of a problem…three to the south of here, two more a little southwest of those, then three to the north and a couple a little northwest of those…hmmm….maybe I'll just decide in the morning…although south would have other yard sales along the way, the county there is a little over populated…so it usually means a lot of kids clothing/toys….heading north may nab me more farm area….always better to find tools…...well….maybe I'll just toss a coin in the morning…LOL


----------



## MadJester

Candy…while I would love to keep the Norlund, it will actually just about cover all that I paid for at the first yard sale I stopped at (where I found it…)......so….sadly, it will probably have to go….the only one I've kept so far was the Black Raven….still can't get myself to let that one go…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done again for the 415th time. Relaxing with a beer now.

Gene / Bruce / Jeff, anxious to see what all that laser will do. Been thinking of them for awhile now.

Tell Cindy Happy Birthday from us Bill.

New miter saw Monte?


----------



## DIYaholic

It's morning here….
Why does today have to start???


----------



## CFrye

Randy, if today doesn't start, it will never end with *your* NY Mets playing/beating the Phillies!
I would say it's Saturday, too, but that doesn't necessarily translate into rust hunting fun for some of us. Get to work tonight. Yes, *get to*. No one has called to tell me the horspistol has closed it's doors, so time to go Day, Day.
Sue, Bandit, and all others, find some rusty gold today!


----------



## diverlloyd

Biscuits and sausage gravy has been devoured. I also made the wife some cinnamon and sugar doughnuts. Also woke up with a stye on my eye and swollen.


----------



## bandit571

Twas a wee skimpy on rustiness today…..most might have been sold yesterday, when I couldn't go…
However..









A 3-Pack of crosscut saw, price said $5, got them for $3









Another sale had this….thing….









Price tag said $0.50….who am I to argue…

Went to 7 sales, and this was about it for today. Half of them, I didn't even stop and get out. 
Trying to save up some cash for West Liberty…...


----------



## bandit571

Candy: I used to say I'd come in to the work site, I did not say I intended to actually do any work….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I *NEVER* answer calls unless I know who it is 
there are certainly a lot of scams in this world 


> My widgets haven t worked in years
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> heard that tends to happen when you get older….
> 
> - bandit571


oh ye …. THEY HAVE PILLS FOR THAT NOW …..LMAO


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Tony.


----------



## mojapitt

40-1/2" wide. Would have been finished, but didn't like the edge of the last board. It will be full width later today.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you very one for the update on Andy and I am sooooooo glad it is doing well.

Bill

Tell Cindy Happy Birthday and treat her like she is "29" again


----------



## firefighterontheside

We went to a family picnic today near Jefferson Barracks National Cemetery. Afterward we decided to go find my grandfathers, grandmothers and a great uncle. My great uncles stone has WW2, Korea and Vietnam listed. I had no idea he served in Vietnam. I knew he was in the Navy for 30 years. I'll have to ask my Dad if he was in during the same time.


----------



## bandit571

Noisey, windy loud Thunder Storm rolled through a while ago…..cleared off, now clouding up again….

Going to check the shop after a bit, to see IF the creek has gone. Had to "Babbysit" Max today, as everyone else had left for the day. Looks like pizza is on the menu for tonight….


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't look much different, but it's a full 42" wide










Tomorrow night I will start sanding it. I will nearly have to finish the top before I cut out sections for the butterfly leafs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice Bill. He sounds like a few in my family that did all they could for our country. They deserve special recognition.

Not any excitement here today. Helped step son on his transmission install that he has been working on for a week. Almost got it done.


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
You were right….
(Bet ya don't hear that from Mudflap, too often)
My NY Mets CRUSHED the Phillies 12 to 1 !!!


----------



## Festus56

That should be reason to have another beer Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Feeling groovy…









Got the lid's grooves done tonight….Got the panel all marked and ready to cut..









ButI needed the grooves cut first, to make sure the panel will fit. 









Just had to set up the plane…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Hopefully I'm heading out to get this planer today
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-power-tool/saint-john/delta-thickness-planer/1192207618
The 120v ones just aren't doing the job anymore.

Happy belated birthday Cindy

Candy - Mr. 74 loves Stella, but she's stuck to me like glue. (To be fair, Mr. 74 isn't the most pleasant person to be around lately. All of us are giving him a wide berth)

Daughter and I are going to start singing at church this morning. She does musical theatre and I used to sing in the choir. She was always hesitant, but the choir is down to almost nobody right now, so I talked her into it. Really looking forward to singing with her.

That's all I got - porridge is on the stove, coffee is waiting to be made. Have a good day everyone.

Jeff - good to hear they finally got fired. I've had a few bosses over the years that I threw parties for. After they left, and they weren't invited.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I wonder if that person is sure that they don't need the planer. It's only been in storage for 18 years.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Funny - called and spoke with the guy. 'Storage' means it's in his workshop in the basement and he hasn't used it. Older gentleman not able to woodwork anymore. 
I've been reading about those planers. Apparently they are beasts, solidly made and work well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you get it. Will you then offload others? I'd buy your dewalt if I was a few 1000 miles closer.


----------



## Gene01

Good deal, *74.* That's a great little planer. It'll hog some wood in a hurry.
Go for it, Bill. Have it air freighted.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....

Congratulations and sorry to hear that to all that is needed… Atta boy to a few others…..

RANDY!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty? I remember a Marty. Good guy. Has a barge.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been busy at work, grandyoungins' birthdays, work, auctions, work, lil bit of shop time, work, dodging tornadoes, and work…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, the large barge is temporarily down, probably won't be back in the water this year…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hope everyone is having better luck with puppies then I am. Checkers has managed to chew up the furniture, tear the curtains down, rip the puppy gate off of the wall, pull the drywall tape off of the wall, and eat her tags, just to name a few. I wanted a good 'ol fashion linch mob hangin' but Debbie insisted on 2 years of lockup with rehabilitation…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no. Motor troubles?
I'll be heading thru in a few weeks on the way to Sandusky. I'll watch out for slow dump trucks. How far is Kokomo from you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like she's having a great time being a puppy. Nothing that bad here, but junebug keeps eating play doh. Three whole tubs. Red, white and blue. She's a patriotic trouble maker. Ever seen green dog poop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kokomo is up towards Ham, they got hit hard up there, I was downtown Indy working when a funnel formed overhead, and there are tornado tracks in a cornfield across the highway from me…..


----------



## mojapitt

I would yell MARTY, but someone already yelled MARTY. So to avoid being redundant I won't yell MARTY.

Hey Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, how much time do we have left on the rockers??? I'm still tryin' to peal mine off of my bucket list…..


----------



## mojapitt

Octoberish I think


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spent a week doin' a multi million dollar rebuild on an air compressor rehab project. I had a 5 hp, 80 gallon Ingersoll-Rand given to me that the motor had broke loose from the mounting plate and trashed the pulley, pressure switch, broke the solenoid off, and ripped the wires loose. after rebuilding the compressor, I hard plumbed the WoodShack with airlines…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a good addition to the shop


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', all.
Marty, Indiana has been hit hard this season. Worse than Oklahoma. The tornado magnet must be moving east.
My sympathies re: chewing pups. Ours chewed my shop floor mats, of course any wood scraps, graduated to the redwood boards on the deck. Bought them chew toys…not a tooth mark on any of them.
They are good snake dogs, though. They have special bark when they alert on one. And they don't stop til I remove or kill it. We've disposed of several rattlers this year.

Got parts cut for another ottoman yesterday. It'll be off to the upholstery shop sometime next week. Then, another chair. I'm about out of materials. It's not like it grows on trees, ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Marty must have extra thunderstorms over his way…..he keeps sending my way. I keep trying to pass along the "fun" to Columbus,OH….

GrandBRAT want to get on this computer…...hopefully she won't mess it up so bad….this time around.

Might TRY to hide in the shop today…...try being the operative word….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That should be a nice addition to your shop Sandra. Looks in good shape.

Hi Marty. glad you have missed all the tornados. They aren't good for anything. Good deal on the compressor.

I have a rocker to build but still do not know what style they want. I might miss the contest.


----------



## GaryC

Got in the shower….got all lathered up….. reached up to adjust the shower head….. goose neck broke off inside the wall…....... um…....


----------



## mojapitt

> Got in the shower….got all lathered up….. reached up to adjust the shower head….. goose neck broke off inside the wall…....... um…....
> 
> - Gary


That's a really bad start to the day.


----------



## Gene01

Non techie question for the brain trust.
A few weeks ago, we went to cell phones. We have a Galaxie S 5. How do you get pictures from it into the computer? I guess I need to know what hardware is needed and which hole in the phone is used. It has a charging port and a smaller hole next to it.
The 'puter is a Win 10 machine. I think it'll recognize the phone if it's hooked up correctly.
Thanks. You know, helping old folks will get you to heaven easier.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well Gary the good news on that is you change the postion on it and change all the guys out since you will be in the wall anyways.

A new one on me today. The measuring tape on my table saw was starting to curl up on the end so I swiped my fingers across it to see if it would stick back down. Well it didn't but it did cut through my work glove( antivibratuon glove) and down my index finger from the second knuckle to the tip and the tip of the second finger. Didn't know that it was razor blade sharp. I guess lesson learned everything on the table saw can cut you even the innocent looking tape measure. So I'm out a $30 dollar glove and three band aids. Good start to the day a blood bath on the table saw and didn't even have to turn the power on.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure I want to hang around with all the bad luck guys on here…...LOL

Murphy as a shop helper? Tried to fit the panel in the frame today….









Panel was still a 1/16 too wide…..drat, all that plane work….ok, got the bad edge planed a bit more









I think that split was the problem, so it left the building as well. 









I think glue and clamps can take it from here. Right now it is just a dry fit. Tried it out on the box…fingers crossed?









Mine were…..plane is for scale. Box with lid is 5-3/8" tall, by 7-3/8" wide, by 12-1/2" long. May be another week away from the "Finish Line"?


----------



## Gene01

Good Lookin' box there, Bandit. The raised panel is awesome. As are those hand cut box joints.


----------



## bandit571

Yep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, we have S5's. Most of the time I just email them to myself. Your charger cable should be all that you need to hook up to your computer though. It is a USB cord. Just unplug it from the wall piece and plug into your computer. Your computer should then recognize it as an external drive just like a flash drive.

Here is my chair with one coat of finish. Just a 50/50 mix of BLO and oil based poly. Wiped on with a rag. I found some small spots of glue that didn't get cleaned off. I'll live with it.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Bill.
The rocker is a gorgeous piece. Got a spot in the house for it. If not, I'll send you my address.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice rocker have you had some sweet tea and sitting time in it before the finish?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks. That would have been a good idea, but no I didn't.


----------



## mojapitt

Chair looks good Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee table is approaching finish.














































I will probably spray it another coat.


----------



## mojapitt

Forgot one


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Ummm…. I don't see any coffee???


----------



## bandit571

RANDY!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte,
> Ummm…. I don t see any coffee???
> 
> - DIYaholic


It's decaffeinated


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Monte. Will it have legs or feet?


----------



## mojapitt

Forgot


----------



## gfadvm

Testing: Better, but still not there yet. Double dose chemo is kicking my BUTT.


----------



## DIYaholic

ANDY!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy my friend, love to see you sir


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all are gonna hafta slow down, you're making me look bad… Not you Randy, you're slow enough…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good ta see ya on your feet Andy…..


----------



## DonBroussard

ANDY!!!! +100. Glad you could join us for a bit. Set a spell Take your boots off.


----------



## bandit571

ANDY! Welcome back….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, here's some table ideas…..


















you can build this one after your rocker…..









this one looks like Jim…..









Here's a couple of doors…..


















Bill needs this staircase at the firehouse…..









when you just don't know what to do with an old stump…..









Andy style bed…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great pictures. I can't imagine handling the slab for the table


----------



## Gene01

Andy, my friend. Great to see you again.
Phyllis will be very happy when I tell we heard from you.
Hang in there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

MARTY!
ANDY!


----------



## Gene01

Andy, my friend. Great to see you again.
Phyllis will be very happy when I tell we heard from you.
Hang in there.

Edit… just told Phyllis and she yelled YAHOO, tell him congrats.

Looks like a double post but it's worth it.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad to go to real job tomorrow. Need the rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

SANDRA!


----------



## bandit571

Just had another of Marty's Thunderstorms that he insists on sending my way…...

Craig is down at the Rose Music Center in Huber Heights tonight ( and there are a few storms in the area) listening to Weird Al Yankovic in Concert…...Hoping they have dry seats.

At least there wasn't any Tornado stuff going on, this time around…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That would mess up a perfectly good day Gary.

Glad the cut only needed band aids DL

Hello Andy, good to see you. Hang in there.

Chair looks great Bill, that is nice.

Table is looking good Monte. Looks like it stayed 30" wide.

Like the box top Bandit. Going to be a nice box.

Nice pictures Marty. Some of them could be challenging projects. Take a fair sized saw to cut that slab.

Am I caught up? If not hello and good job to whoever and whatever I forgot


----------



## GaryC

HEY…... SOMEBODY….


----------



## bandit571

GARY!! You finally made it out of the shower?


----------



## firefighterontheside

As soon as I have a two story engine house I will have a slide. It is actually a thing. They have gone from fire poles to slides.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looked like a successful test Andy. You cut any logs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm throwing them storms at Beka but my aim ain't worth a hoot…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay ANDY


----------



## GaryC

Yep, Bandit…I made it out
Hey, Andy


----------



## Gene01

Hey Gary. Just read of your plumbing misfortune. What a mess. Got it fixed?
Happened to us in the guest bath. A one piece shower and bath. Luckily, we could get to it on the other side of the wall.
Hope you didn't have to do too much damage to fix it.


----------



## GaryC

Gene, had to order internal wrench set. Like easy out for pipes. Couldn't find mine so I ordered one. Be here tuesday. If it doesn't work, it's the wall


----------



## GaryC

Never a dull moment


----------



## gfadvm

No sawing. Finished double dose chemo. Tired.


----------



## bandit571

Take it easy, Andy….

All the noise and rain seems to be over for the night….again.. Marty's aim? About normal , shot at and missed…......

Cheery box MIGHT become a drill index for all those bits I have for the braces. Afterall, I can't store all the bits in the braces…..not enough braces. Maybe stackable trays that "nest" in the box?


----------



## Gene01

> Take it easy, Andy….
> 
> All the noise and rain seems to be over for the night….again.. Marty s aim? About normal , shot at and missed…......
> 
> Cheery box MIGHT become a drill index for all those bits I have for the braces. Afterall, I can t store all the bits in the braces…..not enough braces. Maybe stackable trays that "nest" in the box?
> 
> - bandit571


Norm A had router for every bit. Why not a brace for each bit? Just might need to expand your hunting grounds.


----------



## Festus56

I can't afford a router for every bit. Six is enough for now.


----------



## MustacheMike

Sandra it took 5 minutes for the drool to dry off my key board to make this post! Nice planer. Now save up and order a carbide spiral cutter for it and it will last until your daughters kids need it!


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning people & others….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Mike, Randy and all the rest. I might be in the "other " group.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good morning to everyone and Andy very good to see you back on.

I finished and delivered the stuffed animal zoo. Not a bad project to make use of table saw. The clients grand daughter was having a blast with it so that's enough for me, since it was for my wife's boss and she wrote a check out to the wife. I think I was just free labor. Oh we did hit a yard sale and bought 24 issues of handy handyman club of America magazine for 2 bucks they are from 2010 to 2014.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Glad to see you, Andy!

Matt, I'm sorry bout your dad.  /hugs/

Gary, that really sucks. I hope you're able to fix it with the internal wrench!

Was rolling past the catholic HS we live up the street and down a block from last night before one of those thunderstorms Bandit/Marty tossed at us (missed btw - no rain - just lightening and thunder) and saw one of those work tables / cabinets like in the science labs - solid top with a cabinet below with shelves that go all the way through - with a free sign on it! Ran home and got the furniture dolly and pushed it the block and a half home and into a spot in the garage. Not quite sure how to refinish it, but it'll make a great workbench once I can figure out how to get wheels and such on it


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
48 degrees on the mesa this AM. Morning coffee on the deck requires a jacket. Not even Sept. yet. 
Got some mowing on the schedule today. Since this part is confined, the push mower is needed. Hope the rattlesnakes are sluggish in the cold.
Might get some shop time this PM. Never know.

Becka/Becky, great find! Is that top made of soap stone?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Don't know if you folks are interested, but here's some pics from my time at IWF (International Woodworking Fair) in Atlanta last week.

I was there with Tormek sharpening systems and Sjobergs workbenches, who had a big shared booth.










They set me up with a big bench in the center of the booth where I could do some wood carving and chat with people. I did far more chatting than carving.










It is the largest woodworking show in North America (by far) so it was very flattering that they put me on the cover of the show program.










There was also an 8 foot tall banner with my big, fat face on it.










A lot of "celebrities" stopped to meet me. Tommy Mac, George Vondriska, Glen Huey, Chuck Bender, all of the woodworking magazines sent people. Like I said, I did a lot more chatting than carving.










If you're wondering why there aren't more photos of the rest of the show, it's because I didn't get out of the booth much. But I did have some meetings with other sponsors to go to, and I got a little footage of the show in between, which I will make a video with.

Overall it was a lot of fun. The show was MASSIVE, and the sponsors wined and dined me all week, which I took full advantage of


----------



## DIYaholic

Are you sure you had fun….
You kinda look beside yourself!!!



> .... Overall it was a lot of fun….
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## Gene01

WOW, Stumpy. That must've been a blast.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Stumpy, looks like they had the right man for the job !!


----------



## mojapitt

Very great job Stumpy


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Storms are Marty's fault. Good job on the bench! Had to pay $20 for mine….grrrrrr.

Seems we had a spammer fly by this morning? Morning road trip. Max went ape when Craig came back this morning , he stayed down in Huber heights last night after the Yankovic concert….

Well, let's see what trouble I can get into today…..


----------



## Gene01

Mowing never got started. Neither did the mower. Needs a new spark plug. 
Ahh, unscheduled shop time. Until Phyl gets back from town.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Great find Beka. I'm curious about the top too.
Glad you enjoyed Stumpy. It sure looked like a good time.
Gene, I'm ready for 48° mornings. Sean is too. He keeps wanting to wear a jacket to school. It's gonna be 93 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't started my push mower in like three years. Bet mine won't start either. I want to get rid of it, but I'm afraid if I do, I'll need it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I love the rocker great job

Monte

I do not know what to say but "You the Man" on the table and all the furniture.

ANDY Andy andy

So good to see you back my friend. I never had chemo but did have the brain surgery when they thought it was a tumor. You are a stronger man then me.

.



> Don t know if you folks are interested, but here s some pics from my time at IWF (International Woodworking Fair) in Atlanta last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

Why did they put you next to the Restrooms? lol

Randy

That there was funny


----------



## Gene01

Ours is a weed eater on steroids.190 cc w/ 7 ft lb of torque. Spins 4 ea. 1/8" cords. Gotta be careful around young trees. We love it. It's not a manicure machine but it is great for our rocky terrain. Even the biggest weeds tremble when it starts up. Which I hope is soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had one of those Gene. I got rid of it after I put a rock thru my window.


----------



## Gene01

BTDT, too. Learned to mow in the other diirection. But, we move the cars far away. No kids or close neighbors to worry about. It will sling a decent sized rock a good distance.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Great finds, Sandra, Beka and Bandit!
Stumpy, looks like you had a lot of fun. 
Arlin, next to the bathroom is high traffic area! Location, location, location!
Andy, great to see you! 
AJ, thanks for the heads up on Charles Neil's new videos. I thought I was subscribed. I am now! Great stuff Neil!
We are at the out patient eye surgery clinic. After multiple assurances, prior to today, that we could leave after the preop visit with the surgeon(8:45) and return for his surgery (12:00), they changed the plan. Sit HERE and wait. So much for a planned nap at Mom's place (1/2 mile away). They took Jim back around 10:30 to check his blood sugar. After waiting patiently for an hour for some word I had to ask. He's OK. They won't let me in the preop area with him. I gave them my cell number and told them "I'll be in the truck". 
Gotta love HURRY UP and WAIT!


----------



## rhybeka

hey all 

No - top isn't soapstone or there's no way we'dve been able to pull it the block and a half to the house. it's laminated wood that's been painted over. I'll try to get some pics later and post them.

Ugh back to work.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wow Stumpy , did you break a sweat.?...... amazing,................. Hope ya didnt raise a blister as well. I tried that hanging around booth thing, wasnt for me..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

Thanks for the kind words concerning my dad. Heading to AZ for memorial on 9/14

Andy…. great to see you post. Hope your progress and improvement continues.

Marty… Is the large barge becoming a large money pit? That's what my wife always called my sailboat, before it sank.

Mrs. Mainiac had an BD this weekend and had requested our three girls to go to the nearby park so she could take pictures of them in their Sunday best. But I guess that was too much to ask and after much fussing and whining the celebratory mood was shot and the party ended prematurely. Needless to say, I was pretty ticked off.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you should have told the daughters that "Sunday best" included the attitude as well as the clothes.


----------



## Festus56

Love the hurry up and wait thing Candy. Happens every time I have other things to do.

Aren't youngins fun Matt? Glad ours are all grown up now. Grandkids are fun now.


----------



## CFrye

Happy belated birthday, Mrs. Maniac!
Surgery done. Lunch done. We are both exhausted. We are home. Day, Day…zzzZZZ*ZZZ*


----------



## Cricket

I spent yesterday at a fundraiser for a little boy.

I hardly ever get a sunburn, but I sure did this time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Mrs Maniac.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday to your wife, Matt. 
I thought I did, but just in case, a happy birthday to Cindy, too…again?

My BIL had a pontoon boat and a keeled cruiser. He sold them both a few weeks ago. He was fond of saying that a boat was a hole in the water you throw money in. In his case, he was right.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Has anybody seen Stumpy, he was out wining and dining, he was suppose to bring me back a cheeseburger and fries…..

Cricket, I'd like a Lite please…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I spent yesterday at a fundraiser for a little boy.
> 
> I hardly ever get a sunburn, but I sure did this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Are you the girl in RED. 

Matt

Say Happy Birthday to Mrs Matt


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy belated birthday to Mrs. Bill and happy on-time birthday to Mrs. Mainiac.

CRICKET!


----------



## diverlloyd

Ahh a pool table it's been a while since I played a rack or twenty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Marty*- I ate your cheeseburger. But I mailed you over half of the fries. As long as the postal service doesn't get freaked out by the ketchup all over the envelope, you can expect them sometime next June.

However, I will be happy to buy you a cold one should we meet at Charles' place next summer.


----------



## CFrye

Will the cold ones have helium?




View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

Will the cold ones have helium?




View on YouTube


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna hold ya to that…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, how is your mother in law?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy that was funny , need to bring some to the geathen at Charlies place that would be a funny video

lost a great today RIP Gene Wilder , thans for all the laughs


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, Debbie just got off the phone with her, said she's hurting today and having a little problem breathing which is pretty much normal anymore. Other then that, she's gettin' around better then expected…..


----------



## bandit571

Somewhere in this forest of clamps…









Lies a lid for the Cherry Box project…..and now I get to sit and peel glue off of my fingers…

Marty is slipping, he forgot to send a thunderstorm over here tonight….

Suppose now we'll see Willie Wonka Marathons? Or, maybe a few of Dr. Frahnk-end-steen movies….?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, yeah I guess I would have difficulty breathing if I had a bunch of new ribs too. I'm glad to hear she's doing that well.

A guy I work with went home from work today, because his 33 year old buddy died. He cut off the tip of his finger a week ago. During surgery to fix it, he went into arrest. They brought him back, but he never became conscious. Today they took him off life support. You never know.

I prefer Frankenshteen to Willy Wonka.


----------



## bandit571

"In the A Shau Valley, when your time is up, your time is up…"

Max is just too smart for is own good….He can be sound asleep on the other side of the house from the kitchen….but as soon as you step near the fridge, Max is right beside you….

Knows not only how to open the back screen door to let himself out, he also knows how to lock the door. Getting to be a very mouthy watchdog, too. He also knows exactly when the van pulls into the driveway, and hides the evidence as needed….

Has also learned to catch…as long as it is food of any kind….


----------



## mojapitt

Stir Crazy is my favorite Gene Wilder


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Young Frankenstein will be a classic

Stir Crazy got to google that one but if its the one with him and richard pryor in jail that was one funny one it will be a favorite classic too


----------



## mojapitt

For future reference, blood stains show on red cedar also.


----------



## mojapitt

Stir Crazy is with Richard Pryor


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the update, Marty. She's one tough lady.
Eddie, Jim said he wants to be around when you drink that helium beer  The video camera would have to be on a tripod. No way a hand held camera would be steady for all the laughing!
Bill, that's hard. 
Got Jim up to eat. Then, more eye drops and he's back to bed. He now has 5 different eye drops plus artificial tears! He's already tired of eye drops! I'm calling it a night. Later, Gators.


----------



## Festus56

Candy that was a great video. Since it posted twice I watched it again. Funny stuff there. Think I would be tired of eye drops too.

They show on everything Monte, no need for further testing.

Wilder made you laugh just looking at him before he even did or said anything


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks

Stumpy - It must have seemed surreal, did you go through the whole "I don't belong here" mental torture??
Great pictures and it's not a fluke that you were on the cover.

Stella has decided that the couch is better at night if she sneaks quietly off her luxury bed…

Going to get my planer this evening. Thank goodness because i'm going into production withdrawal. I'm hoping this guy also has a lumber rack he'd like to empty. We shall see.

Voluntold my daughter to sing in the choir with me. Gold star for me for biting my tongue when I saw the faded jeans she was wearing to church. The girl absolutely detests clothes shopping and refuses to go to the mall this time of year or within a month of Christmas.

Matt -three daughters would be a challenge. Happy belated to Mrs. Mainiac.

That's all I have this morning. Orthodontist, hockey rink, and work. But first, coffee


----------



## rhybeka

All I have is pics


----------



## MustacheMike

Yea so big deal. Stumpy got to have his picture taken with April while I stayed back and and kept our gigantic multi national organization running. Although I did finish off Stumpy's huge stash of "cold ones: (BURP)


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, that's simply the cost of doing business.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Mike maybe next time it will be your turn

Good luck with getting the planer Sandra. Think you said earlier it was in a basement.

Nice cabinet Beka, looks solid.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Mark! It is - I'm thinking I'm going to put workbench wheels on it. debating on if the apron is strong enough to do that too. I'm also not sure how to mount vices on the thing since the top is only maybe 1 1/2 in wide. I'm also debating buying a bunch of stripper to get the paint off the top 

Yay Mike! I could use a few cold ones - it's too humid here for my liking!


----------



## Gene01

Becka/Becky, you could screw or glue tubafor blocks in the corners, behind the skirt and tight to the underside of the cabinet bottom. 
What is the wood on the top?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Maybe just a plane to get the paint off. Worked on bench to get old bowling alley finish off. Just check if there's screws close to the surface.
Good luck 74.
My least favorite guy turned in his personal day for Xmas eve, so I'll be ruining somebody's Xmas today.


----------



## diverlloyd

So bill does that mean he gets the crappy schedule when he gets back.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

Bill, I don't envy that part of your job.

New spark plug did the job. Mowing done. Trimming next. Then digging weeds in the more remote areas.
Shop is getting lonely. I'm getting tired. Life is tough.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, isn't that the fella you said would likely be calling in sick despite not having the allotted time for taking vacation then?


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene not a clue but I'd like to get it cleaned off and see what work it needs.

@Bill I've got jointer/jack planes I could use on it, I've just heard that plane blades don't do well with paint. Mebbe I misheard? I could just get a paint scraper too. lots of work either way.


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-If you have a scrub plane, that would do the job of removing the paint from the top. Plus, you get a good workout and fire-starting shavings as a bonus (unless that's lead paint)!


----------



## bandit571

Beltsander and 50 grit belt?

Jack plane set for a thin shaving…...Then the jointer to clean the mess up. Will wind up needing to resharpen the jack when done.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide which day to mosey down to West Liberty…..have to keep an eye on the weather…..


----------



## mojapitt

One of our contractors called "ME" and asked for a verbal ok to do an upgrade. About $266,000. Boy does he misunderstand what pay grade I am.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, can't help but wonder if the contractor did that intentionally looking for a scapegoat after the boss was surprised at the bill $266000 higher than it was supposed to be. Betcha you were being recorded too.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, he wasn't concerned with pay grades. He knew he was talking to the smartest guy in the building.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Don/Bandit!

I do have two scrubs in the making actually. I haven't cambered the blades though. No belt sander


----------



## bandit571

Have a pair of scrubs up and running right now…

Lid is out of the clamps and fitted to the box…....more like the box was fitted to the lid..









Then gave it an alky bath….









Not sure about what finish to put on this thing….hinges?









Need to modify these to fit…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same guy Yeti. He will not be popular. I think he plans to go to a different FD next year and so doesn't care if he screws someone here. Let them have him.

That's a great box bandit. I like the color of that cherry.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's sad when businesses that require teamwork have someone who's only concern is themselves. But they are everywhere. One of ours just got a closed door meeting with the manager. Now he's really crabby.


----------



## Cricket

> Yea so big deal. Stumpy got to have his picture taken with April while I stayed back and and kept our gigantic multi national organization running. Although I did finish off Stumpy s huge stash of "cold ones: (BURP)
> 
> - MustacheMike


Wait. WUT? You didn't share with us?


----------



## Gene01

> Bill, it s sad when businesses that require teamwork have someone who s only concern is themselves. But they are everywhere. One of ours just got a closed door meeting with the manager. Now he s really crabby.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The guy wanting the $260000 approval must've found his man.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF West Liberty starts on Thursday or Friday…....Runs through to Monday evening.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit we may drive up Saturday,it's a 50/50 shot right know.


----------



## bandit571

Stop in here if you are so inclined…always welcome.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished mowing the yards, pooped, sweaty, and thirsty….all I have is a couple ice cold Root Beers @ 11 proof, that is…Sit here with the fan set on HIGH about one foot behind me…..hold your noses, as it is blowing right at the computer screen…


----------



## mojapitt

For the average person,would you recommend glass or polycarbonate in the doors?


----------



## DIYaholic

Glass, for civilized people!!!


----------



## mojapitt

They want me to recommend one. There is pros and cons to both.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Box is getting there Bandit

Monte the last couple years I have made 3 cabinets with plexiglas in the doors. Jamies china hutch doors that I did a couple months ago and 2 big display curio cabinets for our place and am happy with them. Used 1/8", it has some flex to it but at least the stay clear and don't break. Clean them with an anti static cleaner and they work well..

Gene I have broke a car window with a big string trimmer. Was the curved glass rear window in a '55 Olds. Of course they are not to readily available now days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tempered glass, harder to scratch and if someone does manage break it, it will bust into little pieces instead of dagger shaped shards.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, but the dagger shaped shards makes it easy to identify who did it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did you cut the plexiglass? I'm not good at cutting glass. I'm worse with plexi.


----------



## mojapitt

I am scared of glass and good with polycarbonate


----------



## mojapitt

I am scared of glass and good with polycarbonate


----------



## mojapitt

Night stands nearly done


----------



## StumpyNubs

I got my semi-annual report from my book publisher today. Looks like they've sold 4,000 of them since November (through the end of June). They are selling at a rate of about 75 a week! I know that sounds small, but for a non-fiction book from a small publisher that is actually really good! That means they are well into the second printing now. So I am celebrating with an extra cold one tonight!

I just signed on to write two more books too. They will be "Stumpy Nubs Guides" to the table saw and the router. I hope to turn them into a whole series of books for all of the shop machines.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I love the look of red ceder. I wish it was a more durable wood. How well do your night stands like those hold up over time? I am sure they are structurally strong, I just wonder about nicks and dents.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Glass*- As someone who grew up in a hardware store, I have a lot of experience with cutting glass and plexi-glass. We used to do the plexi-glass by simply using a utility knife with a carper-cutting blade and a straight-edge to score it, then breaking it. A sanding block and fine sandpaper will clean up a rough edge. We didn't handle tempered glass, but sometimes people would bring in a piece that they swore wasn't tempered, and ask me to cut it smaller. I would try to cut it and the whole thing would explode in my face. I hated that…

These days I use my table saw and a 80 tooth plywood blade to cut plexi-glass. If you go slow, the result is pretty good.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations on the book sales.

Red Cedar is a soft wood. Slightly harder than pine. But it still has the same issues.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eastern red cedar is 900 on the hardness scale, almost as hard as red maple. I find it quite durable. Now western red cedar is only 350. Wouldn't build a night stand with that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I made some boxes out of eastern cedar once. Beautiful, but I found it to be very soft and easy to damage. But that as a long time ago. Maybe I am mis-remembering it. I do recall how nice the shop smelled though!


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Nice pics of the show. Looks like you had a good time. Also, congrats on the book sales! You can now add "successful author" to your resume.

I had a piece of cedar (not sure if it was eastern or western, since it didn't come with a map) that I used to run through the planer just to make the shop smell nice. The shavings would go into a small cloth bag and slipped into a drawer or put in the closet.

Bandit-Another fine project from the dungeon. What's going in the box?


----------



## Festus56

Bill I use a fine blade. Go slow I have cut circles and curves with bandsaw and jigsaw. Zero clearacne insert and a 60 tooth blade in tablesaw works well for me


----------



## CFrye

Jim's first post op visit went well. Afterwards we went to Joplin and had lunch at Cracker Barrel. YUM! and some rust hunting.


----------



## Festus56

Good job on the book sales and signing Stumpy.

Red Cedar does make the shop smell good.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure about what will go into the Cherry Box, just yet…...Maybe an "index" for Auger drill bits? Or….to hide all my Cold Ones from some people…..

Need to finish the outside first…


----------



## CFrye

Handsaw has two medallions. The one I could read at the flea market says EC Simmons Keen Kutter. After I got it home I could read the other one: H. DISSTON & SONS PHILADA
One of these things doesn't belong. Maybe neither one of 'em! 
The hammer? No maker's mark discernible, yet. Found it in the middle of the highway. Stopped and picked it up.


----------



## CFrye

Handsaw has two medallions. The one I could read at the flea market says EC Simmons Keen Kutter. After I got it home I could read the other one: H. DISSTON & SONS PHILADA
One of these things doesn't belong. Maybe neither one of 'em! 
The hammer? No maker's mark discernible, yet. Found it in the middle of the highway. Stopped and picked it up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have lots of highway screwdrivers. I have a matching set of Stanley Phillips and flat. Found in different locations. My best one is a snap-on screwdriver I found in an intersection. No hammers.


----------



## bandit571

had an uncle that worked for the Department of Highways' sign department. he'd go out along the road to maintain road signs…..I think he wound up with three full tool boxes by the time he retired. He was amazed at all the tools he find along the road…just had to pick them all up, road hazards after all…..

One medallion will be enough, they are both in the wrong spot, anyway. Which one to keep? Up to you….

Hammer? Dad had a tan coloured handled one just like that, bought it at Sears a long time ago…


----------



## Gene01

Yety, OUCH!

I do a bit of business at the glass shop in town. Yeah, rocks from the weedeater, but also a few glass by pass doors and hardware. I've also bought quite a bit of Lexan from them. Which is much tougher than plexi. Rocks won't break it and it's scratch resistant.
Anyway, they gave me knife to cut it. Made by Hyde, IIRC. just lay down a straight edge and use the hook like knife to score it. Its not like glass, you can make multiple passes. Then just snap it off. If the edge shows, you can sand and polish it. Supposedly, there's a way to flame polish an edge but never tried it.


----------



## mojapitt

My "whatever it was" isn't there anymore. Going to sleep.

Night night ya'll


----------



## Festus56

Lexan is good stuff. Thats what my bikes windshield is and it has deflected alot of rocks at 75mph


----------



## rhybeka

Took a look insid the cabinet tonight and there's enough space on the one side for the air compressor and the miter saw will go on top. Now to go on the hunt for decent casters. Plumber left about 20 min ago and 570 bucks heavier. But I have a new main sewer stack, a working spigot in the back yard and can fit a blower in the fireplace when it gets cold now. Even trade I guess. Better try to sleep - alarm goes off in 5.25 hrs


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Tony!

MARTY!!!!!

ANDY!!!!!!

Beka…nice score on the workbench…too bad the top wasn't stone!

Candy…free tools are usually the best tools….as to the medallions….take off the Keen Kutter one and sell it on eBay…I'm sure you'll double your money for the entire purchase just on that one piece….

Well…yesterday I think I joined the American Legion (even thought I want to keep calling it the 'Foreign Legion' in my head…).....gave my buddy that runs the place my paperwork then spent a couple of hours helping him pick weeds out of the cracks in their parking lot….so much fun like I've never had before…..gotta give him my hat size to make the entry into the group official….

Started out the day today by mowing my parents yard….decided to hit the backyard since I haven't touched it all season…apparently, I'm a glutton for punishment but only if it is combined with overgrown raspberry bushes…..

Had the doctor adjust my Pop's meds since he started exhibiting Sundowners behavior on Saturday and Sunday night….didn't get a call from Mom last night, or (as of right now) tonight either…fingers crossed, so far, so good….especially since his attitude during those episodes was exceeding my behavior in my late teens…..

I did find a bit of rust over the weekend…having a person I trust to take care of my father has freed me up a bit during the day, so that's good…Found a Stanley No. 98 rosewood and brass level (I think it's 6 or 9 inches…forgot to check it but it's not big)....it's a sweet one….I'll have it listed hopefully next week…..


----------



## bandit571

Sue: If they hand you a white hat called a Kepi Blanc, you signed up for the wrong Leigon, how's your French?

Left knee is acting up….popping, throbbing, feels "loose" when I move. Might be the weather?

Max has tested Positive for Lymme disease….have a vet now, so max will get yet another shot…..always something..


----------



## Cricket

Good morning!

Coffee is ready…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Cricket, Thanks I needed coffee !!


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm coffee. might need it. Forgot my cell phone.

@Sue I'm 50/50 on that. Whit said it may be maple from the paint scratched off pic I showed him. won't know more until I get to work on it. Good news is the one side has no shelf so I can put my compressor in it, and my miter saw will go on one end - so I've just eliminated one cart. I may put the drill press on it and the grinder that I bought months ago and is still in box either on it or inside it. First order of business is to find wheels rated for a lot of weight. I'm thinking the cabinet alone is 1-200 lbs.


----------



## Festus56

Beka I use double locking casters from HD on all my shop cabinets. They are 3" wheels, 4" tall total. About $8 ea. Mount with 4 - 1/4" lag screws. They work great for everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Lymes disease is surprising for being in the city. Ticks in the back yard? Our dog tested positive for erlichiosis last year. Another tick borne disease. He didn't treat her for it though.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Good news on the eye surgery.


----------



## Gene01

mornin',
Ummm


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Harbor Freight has casters…......any size.

Morning to ya…..

Who's got all my Mountain Dews? Need one so I can't get BOTH eyes opened…...a little hard to type with just one opened…


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Festus56

Works for me too Gene !!


----------



## mojapitt

This is pretty cool

https://shapertools.com/


----------



## bandit571

1st Mountain Dew of the day….isn't quite getting there…left eye must be sleeping in today..

Been trying to find info on this one handsaw I picked a while back…Not much help on the handsaw thread here.

West Liberty starts Friday, with Bingo @ 8 BIG parade at 2 on Saturday…...they even have a "tractor pull" using stock only tractors. One class is from before 1939, the other class is after that date.

Have a handsaw, medallion just says "ATKINS" with a "Made" above it, and a "in U S A" below it. Handle seems to have been factory painted in a yellowish tan colour. The place you'd grip with your hand has an embossed "grip", almost like they had "checkered" the grip. 26" straight back blade…8ppi. Blade does have a hanger hole…meh. Blade is kink free, and just needs a little sharpening. No etch on the saw plate.

Might be from the 1950s era? Handsaw gurus don't seem to want to be bothered by me….or my "common" saws.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit yea, but I want those casters that mount on the outside so I can just attach them to the skirting and/or the cabinet and go. Costs a bit more but worth the hassle in my book.

Just finished my sammich, back to work!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, that first pot looks more like diluted Coke than coffee. Coffee made correctly should have a pouring viscosity about that of room temperature 10W-30 motor oil.


----------



## Gene01

My wife likes my COFFEE but she says she draws the line when she needs a fork.

Had to take Oakley to the vet. Spider bite. Really nasty lesion. Up high, inside left rear leg. Headed back to hopefully pick her up.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene, that looks like ********************-Ass or Cajun coffee. Just slice off a peice and chew on it. 
ANDY! Good to see you my friend.
Candy keeps puting crap in my eye that feels like axel grease and glues my lids together. Damned difficult to see through that crap. Now my bad eye is my good eye. I aint never gonna get old again. At leaste I am not a complete idiot. Some parts are missing after a few surgeries.


----------



## CFrye

Post a clear close-up picture of the medallion, Bandit. And wait for them to stop drooling over the 200 year old saw. 
Beka, retractable casters?


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
Yes on the coffee and biscuits and gravy


----------



## bandit571

I live about a mile from a Waffle House, and have yet to go there…..others I have, yet not the Hometown one…
Candy:









Atkins saw…compare it to a Disston saw about the same age..









The Atkins also has a grip…









The Disston has this…thing









The Atkins handle seems to have a factory paint job on the handle….


----------



## CharlesNeil

OMG ..Waffle House is the gourmet food for all southerners, they have grits and sweet tea, and biscuits and gravy , AND they usually have chipped beef ( dried beef) gravy not just that sausage stuff… and they do a pretty decent T Bone … which when served with Eggs over easy, grits and crispy hash browns , will make your tongue slap your brains out … Guess where I was at 6:30 this morning


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ok rust hunters, I need help identifying this adze to help me decide on how much restoration to give it. The seller had it advertised as a mattock so he wasn't too much help, the handle is in pretty decent shape but as you can see, it's rusty and dull and I'm wanting to make it very sharp but if the steel is like clay, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmm Waffle House they have the $6 menu with drink love that menu


----------



## mojapitt

I must be the only one that likes coffee of moderate strength? You know that it can actually taste as good as it smells if brewed lightly.


----------



## CFrye

I'm in the minority, too, Monte. I'd drink outta the first pot of coffee. The second one looks like it has set all day (and night) and is just how my Cajun doctor likes hers!
No help here, Yeti. Just take a file to it and see how she goes.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I can't see the medallion. Never seen a grip like that.


----------



## CFrye

Does it look like this?


----------



## bandit571

^ Yep!


----------



## CFrye

Yeti, Maybe it's a Hubbard Railroad Adze, as seen here?

Or It could be a "Hazel Hoe" like here?
http://www.nationalfirefighter.com/store/p/2847-Adze-Hoe-Hazel-Hoe-Head.aspx

Bandit, I don't have anymore info for you. I got that image from Summerfi's Medallion page.


----------



## CFrye

Hubbard & Co.


----------



## CFrye

Hubbard & Co.


----------



## Gene01

Well, my little buddy, Oakley is home. Doc couldn't confirm what it was that bit her. He put some antibiotic on the lesion and sent her home with two weeks worth of antibiotic pills. 
He must've given her a pain pill or shot. She's barely moved since I laid her on her bed over two hrs ago.
I got a bill and no mention of any pain meds. We're really hoping that she is better tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you were able to bring her home, Gene. Hope she heals quickly. Did the vet have to drain it? If so, he may have sedated her.


----------



## Gene01

You're probably correct, Candy. Hope so.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Yeti

That is a ship builders Adze or sometimes called a timber adze


----------



## mojapitt

Declaration of laziness tonight. Not in to it.


----------



## gfadvm

Rode mules ALL day today. Tired!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy. Love to see you around. Hope you are well my friend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Andy. 
I'm tired too. I'm ready to go home.


----------



## mojapitt

My dealing with the store in Denver is over. He's not paying me in full for the previous items he picked up because they weren't high quality enough. However, he couldn't tell me exactly what was wrong. Oh, but he did ask if he could get more?

Not my kind of people.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thanks Candy and Arlin, the stamp definitely looks just like the shield on the front of the Hubbard & Co. catalog. I was hoping it was a timber adze as with it's shear size I can't think of what else it would be used for, certainly not anything requiring detail work!


----------



## rhybeka

Sorry you had to go through that Monte. Hopefully you can get your inventory back and make a profit elsewhere.

Yay Andy!!

Ugh better get some Zzzz's - I keep thinking its Friday


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good to see you Andy. Jamie says riding mules is a good kind of tired.

Thats for the best Monte. The way they operate it is amazing they even have a business. I do not have time for people like that.


----------



## mojapitt

At this point in time, it's an expensive lesson that my wife will not soon let me forget.

Night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

Maybe in the morning, I can get a can of stuff to apply to the cherry box. Time to finish the project..

Have to take a couple people out grocery shopping…1st of the month sort of thing. maybe while I'm waiting on them, I can do a little shopping, too? Hinges can wait until the finish is done…I think.


----------



## CFrye

Happy September, Nubbers!
I just found this video on starting a hand saw. I've struggled with this. Thought I'd share.




View on YouTube
Andy, sounds like a lot of fun!
Monte, sounds like happiness is Denver in your rear view mirror. How's the showroom progress?
Lesson learned at The Boil. Determine how many Waffle Houses are in the vicinity and get precise directions/address to the one where you are want to meet. "Right next to the hotel" does not qualify.
;-)


----------



## Gene01

Speaking of Waffle Houses, where's William? 
WILLIAM, you up yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I'm William and I'm up, but you're not looking for me.
I'm counting down. 34 minutes to go.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never been to a Waffle House. None local. Now I feel deprived.

Need more coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Only have one Waffle House in this town…..North End, corner us Rt.33 and Rt.68, sit between TWO motels and three fast food joints, a fancy resturant and a Mexican one. Even a Lee's Chicken and a Harley dealer up there.

Headed for the South end of town this morning….grocery shopping…...might even last til lunch….

Why am I even up this early…......must all the noise coming from the other early birds here…


----------



## Festus56

We are deprived Monte. I have been to one several years ago and it was a good place.


----------



## Gene01

Shhhh. We'll wake the others. 
Didn't mean to yell so loud.
Sorry Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone should be up. We're burning daylight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that sucks about the Denver store for you. I bet he sold them at his full price, I'm not one to say this but I think I would take him to court over it and file in your home town so they have to drive to you.


----------



## bandit571

Priveledge of the Retired…...no wake up calls needed…..

Doing all this before that 1st Mountain Dew, spelling and typ ing ain't quite th ere yet….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, your sun rises earlier than Bandit's. Mine's just peeking out.

Got up to no water. More pump issues to deal with. Ahh, the joys of rural living.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Waffle House? make my hash browns Scattered,Smothered, Covered, Chunked & Diced please :^)

Skipper is feeling better… The swollen abscess under his left eye is almost back to normal.










And he's been quite spunky since we've had some cooler dry air lately.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Junebug is coming out of her shell more and more. She chewed up two weeble wobbles yesterday.
Second coat on the rocker.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

Cheesy eggs with raisin toast for me cover and topped hashbrowns and then mixed all together.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you really shouldn't put signs like that on someone's truck.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't put it there. One of my coworkers did. I would have done gleefully knowing who's vehicle it is.


----------



## Festus56

We put a sign on one of our drivers truck once. Was 3 days before he found it. So much for the* daily* pre-trip walkaround inspection


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, as long as you didn't do it. Then I'm all for it.


----------



## rhybeka

In the process of finishing lunch with the SO (not at waffle house)and thought I'd check in. Just saw a thing on FB that our local shelter is full  /sigh/ they have administration issues on top of everything else. They are a high kill shelter. But I'm told no to a third dog so I guess I'll just share the stuffing out of it.


----------



## Gene01

Oakley seems to be better. We got water. Things are looking up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news, good news!


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've made some progress on the Hubbard & Co. adze. The handle cleaned up better than expected too.


----------



## rhybeka

nice Yeti!

I saw something on my local craigslist I was intrigued by. not like I need another rehab project  but the price seemed a bit too good to be true! http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5753634678.html


----------



## j1212t

Been busier than an one legged man at an ass kicking contest. A few more weeks, maybe few months and should be back in my dungeon making more stuff. Currently only a few hours per week is what I can squeeze in.

Don't you think I am not keeping an eye on you rascals though. So behave and make a lot of stuff so I can live vicariously through you.

Going for a late night run now as the little one is preparing to go to bed.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake!

Good to see you. Hope all is well.


----------



## rhybeka

yaaaay Jake!


----------



## Gene01

> nice Yeti!
> 
> I saw something on my local craigslist I was intrigued by. not like I need another rehab project  but the price seemed a bit too good to be true! http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5753634678.html
> 
> - rhybeka


That ain't no planer. Looks like it might be an easy restro. If the motor is good, it's worth the bucks. Might get it for less.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Jake. How's it hangin? I thought about you earlier this summer when a friend was touring around Europe. She made a stop in Estonia.


----------



## bandit571

Finishing supplies bought, a latch bought…...A sample has been drying while I was gone. Will flip it over, match a new batch, and compare results later ( need a small tub to mix it in) May need a few more brushes…

Will be heading to West Liberty, OH on Saturday morning, have to get there BEFORE that 100 tractor parade fouls up all the streets in town…..parking is free, but I have to get through town to get to the park's entrance on 245East.

BTW: West Liberty is a DRY town…..no booze allowed to be sold. Drat!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit let me know how it is. The wifey hurt herself at crossfit so I doubt we will make it.


----------



## CFrye

Mmmm hubby fixed NY strip steak, asparagus and sliced tomatoes for supper. Yum! 
I drowned his eyes with drops. Almost out of the 4-a-dayer. Then it'll be just one daily and three 2-a-dayers! 
Good to see you, Jake!
Yay for Skipper!
Yeti, adze is looking good! What is your process?
Bandit, take lots of pictures at Liberty!
Time to 'serve my community'. Later, gators!


----------



## CFrye

What did she do, AJ? Hopefully something minor.


----------



## rhybeka

My shop time was frustrating. Was trying my darnedest to get these adjustable saw horses done and I ended up having to drill bigger holes for the threaded rod to fit so now they aren't very stable. I only did the one so I may leave the other as a saw bench or something and mull it over a bit. Grrrr.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Candy, for the adze; first wire wheel the crap out of it with a variable speed angle grinder (I've found an angle grinder w/o variable speed will quickly be throwing the wires from the wheel under heavy load), then take it to the belt grinder with a 60 grit belt to further clean it up, finally a 120 grit belt to develop an edge which can only be done a bit at a time to keep the steel from getting too hot. I use my knuckles as thermometers to let me know when it's getting warm. Special attention has to be paid after starting a secondary bevel as the thinner steel heats much quicker. I finish it with a 300 grit (?) stone & oil by hand. For the socket, I just jam a file down there and knock everything off from the inside that might prevent the handle from seating properly. I was into it enough that I started the second one I have and got it 99% complete but while stoning the blade I tried to bifurcate the end of my thumb on the already pretty sharp blade using bad sharpening technique. Here's the second, it has a slightly different profile, a smaller socket and it's lighter but the blade width is comparable. It was pitted a bit worse than the Hubbard and I can find no makers mark on it anywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Latch and hinges are on…









Samples made of both the Witch's Brew on Cherry..









And a 70/30 blend of BLO and Varnish..









Might go with the second one, will know more after it dries overnight. Sample was done, one finish per side of a scrap of cherry. Found a jar to mix the stuff with…









Might make some use out of it…


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Box has been completely sanded. Needs a good wipe down AFTER all the dust settles out. Including off of me.

Youtube tonight will start with a couple from Humble Pie "Thirty days in the hole" and "Natural Born Boogie", after that,,,,more of the same….a little Outlaws? Maybe some Blackfoot? We'll see…...Volume is set at 12…...


----------



## mojapitt

Deep in the state of "um" right now

Night night ya'll


----------



## bandit571

"Ohmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Hello Jake, been awhile.

Like your restore work Yeti, nice job.

Your witches brew is a neat color. I like it

Nothing exciting here. Gaining on the toyhauler trailer. Front cabinet is in, walls and floor repainted and a good start on the trim work.


----------



## ksSlim

Yeti-- sharpening efforts might last longer if you removed more of the pits off of the backside of the blade.
On my restores, I use 60-80, 120-150, 180- 220, 320-400, 600- 800, 1000 - 1500 on the backside before cutting the bevel on the "use side. If you're going to actually use it, it'll say you a bunch of time down the road.

I keep mine coated with "Boshield" to prevent futher rust formation.
I use my bigger cutters frequently. They're a bugger to sharpen. Plane blades, 10- 15 min. Adzes, axes, scorps and etc. half an hour. I think, longer handle, more force applied.

If looking to replace handles, the Amish hardware, about 40 mins. from me is an excellent source.
slim


----------



## rhybeka

Good Job Mark!

Nice box, Bandit!

Glad to be working from home this morning. this afternoon will be spent running an errand and making my truck presentable for the weekend trip. and being grumpy about my sawhorse.


----------



## ksSlim

Candy
I help teach a "hand tool" course for our guild, we teach that body position is also very important.
Try to keep your "saw hand & shoulder" in a direct line with where you want the kerf to be.

FWIW, I agree with the method on the video.BTW

slim

BTW--I will be at the MWTCA event in mid Oct. give me an idea what you might be looking for
. They have a "tailgate" session on opening day. Much less expensive in the parking lot.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, the BLO/varnish looks the best…IMHO.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Only me and the dogs are up. They want to eat and I couldn't sleep anymore.
Boys are off school today so we will be hanging. I'll get a third coat on the chair. Sean wants me to build an obstacle course today. He won't be happy with what I build. He's expecting something like you see on those ninja warrior shows. It will instead be some boards in the yard.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Slim, these will be users. Initially (with axes anyway) I try to get everything close and then use it for a while, wood has an amazing ability to clean up any steel being used to work it. After it's been used for a while I'll revisit whatever issues still exist, do a little more cleaning, maybe a little more shaping and more sharpening. I will have to make or buy a handle for the second adze as it came with a very crude homemade handle and was hung completely wrong. There's a good Amish population a little over an hour south of me and there are a few stores which I'm sure would have just what I'm looking for. If I get into these kind of restores any more I might have to invest in a sand blast cabinet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Nice morning here but going to be hot again. Looking forward to cooler and maybe rain the next few days.

Better get to the shop while I have some ambition.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy she popped a blood vessel about two inches above her ankle. She said it hurt after she did some running then was really painful after she did a box jump. She doesn't have a pain tolerance so she was waddling trying to walk. It didn't bruise much but did have a good sized knot. Which was easy to see since she thought it was a bug bite and took a sharpee and drew a circle around it. I asked if she had a snake bite but she said no she thought it's a bug bite maybe a recluse bite and that is what you are suppose to do. Like a good husband I smiled and said okay and watched her waddle into the house and up the three steps to the porch. She iced it there and iced it some more before bed. So we will see how bad it is tonight. I thought she may have tore a muscle or tendon so I hope she is right. So the weather is nice here and I can't get motivated go to the garage. I know I need to cut and plane some wood for cutting boards and need to build some storage but I know I will go out there and stare at the wall trying to think of a cabinet or tool wall design and draw a big blank.


----------



## Gene01

DL, hope it was just a bug bite and she recovers quickly.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps….


----------



## bandit571

BLO/Varnish is now on the box…1st coat/seal coat. Letting it sit most of the day, before anything else gets done.

may get down to the Fest today, to scope things out…...

Not sure what is on the schedule today..other than a Mountain Dew to wake the H up with…


----------



## CFrye

Slim. you do know how to talk to a lady(at least a rust hunter like me)! I'll be making a list, and checking it twice. YOu do realize this offer will put you on Mudflap's bad side, right? ;-P
Shannon(the Renaissance WoodWorker) covered stance in another video…




View on YouTube

and Roy and Chris Schwarz covered more sawing tips here…




View on YouTube Skip ahead to the 10 minute mark to get to the techniques.


----------



## CFrye

Slim. you do know how to talk to a lady(at least a rust hunter like me)! I'll be making a list, and checking it twice. YOu do realize this offer will put you on Mudflap's bad side, right? ;-P
Shannon(the Renaissance WoodWorker) covered stance in another video…




View on YouTube

and Roy and Chris Schwarz covered more sawing tips here…




View on YouTube Skip ahead to the 10 minute mark to get to the techniques.


----------



## Gene01

Dubble posts. Candy, you got the sleepy tireds?


----------



## bandit571

First coat is rubbed out..









As for that pile of toys beside it?









Can you ID anything in that mess…....?


----------



## ssnvet

Just got project approval to design and build another machine at work….

This is a variable speed rotating assembly table, with alignment pins to fixture our disc shaped parts into position. This will be mounted on a powered scissors lift, so the operator can start at work bench height and index the table down as he stacks up parts 25 pieces high on the turn table. The disk shaped parts rotate under a custom hot melt glue station that will have three applicator heads (bead at the inner and outer edges and spray in the middle) and will trigger off of the same foot switch as the turntable. We need to bang out ~2,000 pieces a week and hope to do so with one man running the CNC router and another doing the assembly.

Here's a screen shot of the preliminary design


----------



## bandit571

Ok..what's for Lunch today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Matt! Sounds easy.


----------



## Gene01

> Wow Matt! Sounds easy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah. Whip that out in a couple hours. No problem.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, that rotating assembly table looks very similar to an inverted, vertical axis bowl lathe I'm working on to turn bowls on the tablesaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, do a video of that


----------



## Gene01

Ditto, Yeti.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm calling this thing done. Couldn't have done it without all of you.


----------



## GaryC




----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm far from completion on this project, the big obstacle that I'm trying to design for is how to handle the reaction I might be dealing with if something jams. I don't want the saw or blade damaged, I don't want the work piece to explode and I don't want the entire apparatus ripped off and thrown at me. The design itself is still a work in progress with only a little hardware actually assembled as of yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome work Bill. Kind of makes me sick.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte…....I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Yours is very nice Bill. Both of my issues are issues with me. I am not that far along and mine isn't looking that good. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I need to go stay at a Holiday Inn Express


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it makes you feel any better, there are lots of imperfections with this chair. Lots of places where I didn't sand as well as i should have. Numerous grinder marks visible. They didn't become visible until the finish went on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Later at judgment time, I will take detailed pictures showing the good and the bad.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for adding a few imperfections Bill


----------



## Gene01

Beautifully done,Bill. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I like the photographer as well Bill. That's something I need to do better with also.


----------



## j1212t

Awesome looking chair Bill, very welll done!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just took these pictures with the iPad, but bringing it into the sun really helped it look better. Later I will have Cindy take pictures with her big fancy camera. I have always thought that some projects get better reception sometimes just because they were photographed better.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Very nice chair Bill


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, You win !!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice chair


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks you guys.


----------



## bandit571

Sculpted Rocker looks great.

Didn't get to the Fest today….other things got in the way….


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Color me impressed! So, how does the rocker feel when you rock in it? Do you have any tips on balancing the rockers to the chair?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All, You folks been chatty today.

Neat project Matt. Interested to see it working when you are done.

Great chair Bill. That is eye catching for sure.

Got commissioned to build a box for a China college president today. Will be a gift from one of our college president. Will be an interesting build.

Got some trim done in the trailer today. Still designing the home made murphy bed. Going to be a lot of trial and error getting it done.


----------



## MustacheMike

Super nice Bill. Only 3 more chairs and the table to go.!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all.
Interesting idea Mike, a rocking dining room set. Should the table rock too?
Don, I made the rockers and then set the chair on them. Then I carefully sat on it. It felt the right height, but didn't lean back enough, so I cut the back legs off til it felt right.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting it positioned right on the rockers is really tough. Height and lean determines a lot of how people like it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, Andy, Jim, did you guys survive the earthquake? Apparently centered in your area, but Cindy felt it. Apparently it was felt all over MO, KS, IL, OK. About 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Gene01

> Getting it positioned right on the rockers is really tough. Height and lean determines a lot of how people like it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There's gotta be an app for that….some where.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, you suck…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## bandit571

UUMMMMZZZzzzzzzzzzzz….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sitting here drinkin' coffee and tryin' to figure out how to get the most enjoyment out of a 3 day weekend, plenty of naps will probably be in order…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' down to the cabin later for a wienie roast and smores with the kids and grandkids…..


----------



## DonBroussard

With 74's clothespins, Mom would only need four instead of 10 or so.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I placed an order with Woodworker Express and had it on my doorstep 2 days later. Check them out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, he needs another run thru the washer, use a bit extra on the soap…..


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, Andy, Jim, did you guys survive the earthquake? Apparently centered in your area, but Cindy felt it. Apparently it was felt all over MO, KS, IL, OK. About 30 minutes ago.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


YES! I was at work and my first thought was "Man, that housekeeping cart has a really bad wheel on it!" Then we started hearing from other areas of the building and people from neighboring towns that felt it, too! Jim slept through it.

Great looking chair, Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the info Marty. Always looking for other sources.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you could devote one day of your weekend to your chair. Between naps that is.


----------



## bandit571

waiting on a GrandBRAT to show up at the house, before we leave for the Fest. Camera is charged up.

Went to the shop this morning, rubbed down the Cherry Box. Added a second coat of finish….this time it is just a clear gloss varnish. Let it cure while I'm gone today.

Hoping there will be enough battery life for LOTS of pictures…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad you all made it through the earthquake. They do get your attention.

Taking the weekend off for the most part at least. Only been away from the shop one day in the last couple months. Big car show. polka fest and a lot of other things in town. Just going to enjoy. Might even get the bike out if we get time. Could be some rain along with our cooler weather which will be nice.


----------



## Gene01

> waiting on a GrandBRAT to show up at the house, before we leave for the Fest. Camera is charged up.
> 
> Went to the shop this morning, rubbed down the Cherry Box. Added a second coat of finish….this time it is just a clear gloss varnish. Let it cure while I m gone today.
> 
> Hoping there will be enough battery life for LOTS of pictures…..
> 
> - bandit571.


Eagerly awaiting pictures of your rusty finds and, the old tractors and other vehicles


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy, Andy, Jim, did you guys survive the earthquake? Apparently centered in your area, but Cindy felt it. Apparently it was felt all over MO, KS, IL, OK. About 30 minutes ago.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It was felt all the way to Iowa to. About 12 midnight and again about 6am this morning. Must have been a doosey up close. My wife and I were livening in Anghorage AK when a 7.6 was up there and things were coming off of the walls and pavement cracking everywhere in base housing.


----------



## mojapitt

You know that point near the end of a project when you look at it and say "I'm getting pretty good at this"?

I am not there yet.


----------



## mojapitt

You know that point near the end of a project when you look at it and say "I'm getting pretty good at this"?

I am not there yet.


----------



## Festus56

> You know that point near the end of a project when you look at it and say "I m getting pretty good at this"?
> 
> I am not there yet.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Never got to that point. Must have quit to early.


----------



## j1212t

> You know that point near the end of a project when you look at it and say "I m getting pretty good at this"?
> - Monte Pittman


I've no idea what you're saying. Never dawned on me that this could even be a possibility


----------



## bandit571

Ok, got hungry down there, lines to ALL the food tents/trucks/stalls were 20-40 people LONG. Left to go out for lunch….
Some of the tools were priced like they were made of GOLD…some..not so much…Start of the 2 mile walk-a-thon









Got most of those in the shop….









Those two little planes? $35 each, don't ask about the #5…..









This tent also had a couple radial arm saws, and a boat load of wrenches and other small tools…









Ok, this was at a "three tent, two farm wagon 6 rows of tables" almost all tools…









Same place, about 10' further along the outside of the tents








Looking towards the inside of the "store" , a few hand planes, including a Keen Kutter #8c…$110. The #80 scraper plane sticking the full length blade up? $25. I bought three items in this place…$34….









Marty taking his show on the road?









Candy looking for one of those?









Did Sandra drive her tractor down here?









Hats anyone? And now what I came home with…









Stanley push drill ( Yankee) a Stanley Square









And a 6" sweep Keen Kutter brace









Craig bought a bank, among other things ( like LUNCH)









Did not see any steam powered tractors…..but, imagine a baseball outfield filled with tractors….Camera was acting up. Parking? WOW….took a bit even to find a spot to park in. Free admission, free parking. No booze, no pets. Maxwell had to stay home. I am pooped, almost time for a nap…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I hope to say that when I build a torsion catapult.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Punkin chunkin?


----------



## bandit571

This MIGHT need a third coat?









Brought it upstairs, since the bench is full at the moment…









Sooo, maybe I'll go get some super fine steel wool, and rub this box down tomorrow?









Might not be ready for a Project posting..yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Spammer alert!

Another princess


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## bandit571

A Randy sighting? Ummm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We went on a nice hike yesterday on the only volcano in MO. Of course it's been extinct for a billion years.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Bill. Hope it stays extinct.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I think that was the excuse to make one along with a couple other siege weapons


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun.
I think we're safe Monte.


----------



## Gene01

> This MIGHT need a third coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought it upstairs, since the bench is full at the moment…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo, maybe I ll go get some super fine steel wool, and rub this box down tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might not be ready for a Project posting..yet?
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah Bandit, you need super fine steel wool to rub down a super fine box like that one. Great job, buddy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got an invite from the princes but Cricket smashed her before I could work up a conversation…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had a great evening on our woodworking outing with the kids and grandkids last night. I did some chainsaw shaping and a bit of carving with the splitting maul, we even did some wood shading with heat. Oh, we also roasted weenies and made smores…..


----------



## Gene01

> Monte, I got an invite from the princes but Cricket smashed her before I could work up a conversation…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Cricket is quick.


----------



## rhybeka

Seems like a good deal but I don't know a thing about the brand http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5764934926.html

Morning all!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… Coffee's on, BYOC (cup)...

Down at the sunset grilling with the fam and my best buddy… Atlantic to the left, Portsmouth Harbor to the right…Skipper got to fulfill his secret ambition to be a lapdog…









Mr. Bill… the chair looks GREAT!... very impressive build.

Bandit… Box looks great! I'm amazed time and time again what you pull off in your Galootin Dungeon.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, marnin ta ye…....legs are a bit sore today LOTS of walking around?


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing real special, quick and easy


----------



## mojapitt

Doing some woodworking like Marty today.










Haven't been able to burn scrap since June.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, fire and fuel tank sounds like a party! Hope nothing bad happens, with that pictures it's kinda hard to judge how far away the two are from each other.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Nice cool rainy morning here. Like the change.

Nice scenery Bill and Matt. Looks enjoyable and Skipper is happy too.

Always thought a catapult would be a blast to make and play with.

Like the box Bandit.

Like the cedar end tables Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

Now have another driver in the family. Having a bbq for the nephews party. /urp/!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Special report! My truck is in the garage…..first time this summer.


----------



## mojapitt

Not "the" Rocking chair. Just another rocker that helped me get some things through my head. I can now go finish "the" chair.




























It's so much fun learning things the hard way.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was a close one Monte, I thought I was gonna hafta go build my chair now…..


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy rain now. Of course I have lots of things I would like to do outside. It should let up about the time I go back to work.


----------



## bandit571

Spent a LONG. HOT afternoon, walking around the Tractor Fest….to see what all I missed….Film @ 2300 hrs…..

I am plumb tired out….BTW… Spent another $10….and had two bags of goodies to go through…..Film when I get cooled down….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well that chair looks great Monte. I can see myself making some more like that with less sculpting. Did you spray the finish?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes to sprayed finish. Now that I started using the sprayer, I can't see doing it any other way.

When I started this, it was to come up with a general rocker I could sell at shows. This is more what I had in mind.


----------



## bandit571

A teaser or three..









Too bad it's empty…Marty's fault









They were working on setting the mill up…









Same here….Lots of older stuff









But… what I was after…









Was a few tools…..these here were out of my price range….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit looks fun! You had a great day for wandering around. I could use your input on getting my bandsaw table parallel to the blade. That's been alluding me a while now.

We are on our way back home. Saw two accidents - one closed down the highway the other a bit worse than a fender bender. Said a prayer both times for all [email protected] don't jinx it!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit those barrels are never empty. You can fill them half way up with water and the wood will absorb the water and push out the alcohol. One of the maintenance guys told me that while they had three barrels out at his house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you mean perpendicular? I set my speed square on the table and slide it right up to the blade. Adjust the table to it. Don't loosen the bolts so much that it's really loose. You want to have to force it. When you're really close just tap the table and not push. When the square touches the blade evenly you're done. Tighten it down.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Crosscut saw?









They were trying to hand crank the engine to start it up…









More ideas?


----------



## bandit571

Closest I could find to a "steam engine" today









Sue: Tubs of hammers, mallets and hatchets today..









And there was a PLUMB double bit axe with a short handle (30" or so) and three big broad axes…without handles of course. Prices were a might on the high side of Feebay's….

Anyone thirsty?









Behind her is a water spigot like the ones you hand pump. This one is set up to be "pumped" by the little engine behind it, via the web belt….


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, did ya git the barrel???


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit in college we had to hand crank to start the Quincy diesel air compressors we used for breathing air. It sucked bad you really had to get it spinning pretty good before it would kick in. Sometimes the handle would slip out of my hands and it would beat the piss out of me not good time but a good lesson to learn. Once it starts the handle would pop out if you kept hold of it. Ah the good old days(15 years ago). Did you get any homemade icecream?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mom-in-law at the weenie roast…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill thanks! I'll give it a go! My power tools are making me want to go 100% galoot!


----------



## bandit571

@ $200 for the barrel? Not. No booze.

No ice cream, but supper was Teri Yaki Chicken and rice. Son got 1/2, I got the other 1/2…..

One guy was working the valves, the other was spinning the shaft with just his hands. Didn't stick around to see how THAT turned out ( I did here the on -duty EMS squad take off…)

Worst part of the day? getting back into a BLACK van that had been sitting in the bright sun all afternoon….yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Mom looking good…and HAPPY!


----------



## bandit571

The "booty" ( arrrgh!) for today?









Couple of plain chisels, a couple of fancy bits, an off-set screwdriver, Fancy plane iron ( triangle logo, stanley) a nail set ( 3/32" VA USA) And a two piece chisel I had to "assemble" when I got home..









A Buck Brothers ( NOT the Home Depot kind) 3/8" Mortise chisel…...dollar for the chisel, dollar for the handle, all told? $9.75 for today….not too bad, when I started out with just $16 in my pocket….


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty nice to see your mil out and about

Bandit very nice haul. Felt the same getting into my brothers black truck with no ac after golfing.


----------



## bandit571

Van does have 260 AC…...2 windows and 60mph…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice rust hunting grounds if money was no object. I can wander in those places for hours just looking.

Chair is nice Monte. Spray finish is way easier on projects like that. I could have a lot of runs if I was to brush it on.

Glad your MIL is doing good Marty. Looks like she is having fun.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, good to see the MIL out and about. She looks like she is having a fine day with the family. 
Bandit, between you and Candy there has been more rust collected than by any other 5 poeple on the planet. And probably neither of you have a post drill in the collection. She is searching. Woundn't use it if she had one, but she just can't survive without finding one for her collection of worthless junk.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's so great Marty. Amazing really!
My woodworking today was throwing lots of wood scraps in the trash. Threw some walnut in the burn pile that had tons of termites in it. Cut the boards in half with the chainsaw. It hurt a bit. But hey, I got the truck in the garage.

I wanted to do some rust hunting, but couldn't find any sales or auctions.


----------



## bandit571

HAD a post drill. Needed too many parts to rehab back to working order..
Sent it off the the land of Ebay…


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Monte! Your favourite person is on site tonight! Tedthomas…..aka Ted's is doing his usual spiel about "16,000" pirated plans…..kind of late in the day for fried spam….


----------



## mojapitt

Can't hate him enough


----------



## bandit571

Flag his butt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It hurt a bit. But hey, I got the truck in the garage.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I've heard of people doing that but never seen it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Tragic start to the day. My coffee pot has died.

Happy Labor Day to all.


----------



## bandit571

There is a second spammer out and about this morning…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bandit, between you and Candy there has been more rust collected than by any other 5 poeple on the planet. And probably neither of you have a post drill in the collection. She is searching. Woundn t use it if she had one, but she just can t survive without finding one for her collection of worthless junk.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Don't stop with just a post drill, she also needs a beam mortising drill too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll have a moment of silence followed by a cup in your behalf…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, we need to talk to Cricket about getting you a segway and a Spam Cop badge…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, it's good to see your MIL enjoying herself.

Monte, the rocker is pretty darned nice for a prototype. It certainly appears you have it all worked out.
My condolences on the loss of the coffe pot. Sad times.

And Bill, my sincere sympathies for you, too. I feel your pain at having to watch walnut go up in flames. Sad times indeed.

Jim, tell Candy I'll keep my eyes open for a post drill. But, it's doubtful I'll find one, seeing as how I don't know what one looks like.
Is this close? For skinny posts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, sometime in the future, (hopefully distant) my kids will be having an auction that will include a post drill, mortising drill, as well as several other pieces…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Thanks Gene. I felt better when I went up in the barn and saw how much walnut is still up there.
Monte, I'll save a cup for you here. I'll put your name on it.
Marty, I'll get a picture of it next time I'm at home.


----------



## Gene01

ALERT for you OAKIES and nearbys..

BURL SLABS


----------



## bandit571

Beam drills?









These went for ~$35 at an auction awhile back…..
Post drill









and she will need a suitable vise for these..








Sorry, don't have any….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ohhh….
Charles Neil is on "Rough Cut: Woodworking with Tommy Mac"....
A not to be missed episode!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. Found it.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Ended up being told to not go to Whits today they are on the river I think. Decided to try to mount my new workbench wheels to the science lab bench. 









Appears it's a no go since the skirt isn't over the size of the mounting plate ( 4 3/4)


----------



## boxcarmarty

What, when, where???


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the pics, bandit. Now, I'm edjimakated. And, know what to look for. 
I'd think there'd still be a use for the beam versions. They look portable enough to be taken out in the field.


----------



## rhybeka

Wait! What channel is tommy Mac on??


----------



## firefighterontheside

He WAS on PBS.


----------



## mojapitt

LJ Andy Ponder just left here with some wood. Incredibly nice people. Heading back to Texas with some wood.


----------



## Festus56

I have a post drill and a floor mount post vise, just need to get it next time at the old home place.

Like your skinny post drill Gene

I have missed the last 3 spammers, Cricket is fast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here ya go Beka…..
Episode 0505: Simple Shaker Night Stand and Finishes with Charles Neil


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Marty! I have him recording now. I thought it was already recording but I guess not. Might have my caster issue thought through. Stopped for a late lunch so we'll see once I get home.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel very lazy on Labor day. About to take one of Marty's naps.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure…but I think this is also "Project" ready?









Maybe?









Third coat is now on the simple little box….give this a final rub down, and then a delivery?


----------



## CharlesNeil

I done see it, Ha Ha


----------



## theoldfart

Someone mention post drills?










Canedy-Otto No 00

Works well


----------



## mudflap4869

She found a post drill. Busted, froze up and a total rust bucket. Thank God the joint was closed for the holiday. I am sure that she will go back tomorrow. I aint in Baton Rouge, but like Janice said, I am busted flat, after buying her a new table saw, plus a couple of rusted hand saws.
Hey I even bought her breakfast, then she dragged me through 3 counties while she hunted rust. Damned Bandits eyes, he is the one she is trying to outdo in the trash collecting race. They have a name for guys like him, but this is a family forum, so I will just bite my tongue and say a few SHUCKY DARNS under my breath.
I sure could have used one of those beam drills when Grandpa was having me bore holes for pins. Each beam in the barn had to have at leaste 2 holes bored in it. Sometimes several holes were required. An auger will raise a blister in a heartbeat, and 11 year old hands just aint built for that torture. But the job had to be done and he woudn't tolerate a shirker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks ready Bandit. It looks great.

Charles, take my word for it, it was good.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm beginning to regret hanging a clock with a thermometer in the shop. 90° and rising. I think I've got my fix in place. One down three to go.










Looking good Bandit!


----------



## Doe

Jut checking in.

Andy, I'm glad to see you back.

Sandra, about the dog bed/couch: put a sweaty t-shirt on the bed-the stinkier the better.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, That's one nice box and really nice finish, too.
Anybody ever tell that you do good work?


----------



## DonBroussard

I caught part of the "Rough Cut" episode today with Charles Neil. I had company so the TV volume was muted so we could visit, but I did lip read some really good tips!

Bandit-Nice box. So what treasures will this one hold?


----------



## bandit571

Gene:Thanks….But don't say that too loud,...they won't believe you outside of this group…

Box will be a present. Wife will be giving this to the Pastor at the church she goes to. Look like it will be this coming Sunday. I guess I might have to go along….hope the roof will hold up…

Still have a pile of Cherry to go through in the shop…..wonder what I'll conjour up next….


----------



## CFrye

DOE!
Good finds, Bandit! Thanks for sharing all the pics.
Chair looks great, Monte! Has the coffee pot been replaced AND broken *in*?
Funny post drill, Gene!
Rusty, broken post drill








(no matter what I do, it comes out sideways…I blame Jim's phone).
I was really surprised anything Flea Market-ish was open today.
Pics to follow…


----------



## CFrye

Top to bottom:
Unmarked adjustable handle saw, 
A decorative spring latch
Craftsman panel saw
Craftsman mitre (?) saw
Un-handled T auger $4
Brass tipped hames $7.50
Funky wrench $2

AND my new (to me) tablesaw!








ALL the saws and the latch for the bundled price of $20!

My miniature tool collection just got tailed Heeheehee.


----------



## CFrye

Close up of the latch…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to get a bit of shop time today, played with some new door designs for the new kitchen, made a lot of scrap…..


----------



## Gene01

Sons and families have departed. They all have J.O.B.s. 
I'm pooped. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Helped a buddy put up a tree stand, had to cut down a small cedar tree. I bought him a axe( it's a 5lb head) and sharpened it. Six full swings and the tree was down it was about 12-14" thick. He said I cold have it he has about 40 standing dead that size and thicker. I may take him up on that offer after hunting season is over.


----------



## Andrewski

Monte, thank you for the compliment, I can definitely say the same about y'all. And thanks again for the wood. Wish our visit could have been longer.

We all see pictures of Monte's projects. You should see them up close…..WOW!

Bandit, beautiful box. I like it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's back being worked on. Many things I can do better in the future.










Of course I only plan to make one more for the Hospice House charity auction.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, new coffee pot is in place and prepared to go to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, that is either a HUGE cord or a very small saw.

Andy, it's great that you got to get together with Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Good news on he coffee pot, Monte!
Bill, the saw blade is 4" diameter. 
Hi, Andy Ponder!


----------



## Andrewski

Bill, yes we had a good visit. Wish it could have been longer.

And now I have 1200 miles to try and come up with a project.


----------



## Andrewski

Hi, Candy!


----------



## Andrewski

Monte, is the back on that one as tall as the one I sat in?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes it is. That's something I need to change in the future.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I know now why things have to be a certain way on rockers. Much more comfortable going forward.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Andy Ponder. I agree as I have saw Montes creations in person also. He has a pretty good size wood stash to pick from also.

Nice batch of rust Candy. That is a cute tablesaw. I have a 4" one but that is for tile.


----------



## Gene01

Hi Andy Ponder. Hope you stick around and join in the banter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Gene. 
I sat in my chair and placed the headrest so that my head landed in the middle of it. Short people will probably not land there. I know you're tall Monte. Is that what you did?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I tend to build to my size. My wife is a foot shorter than me. I need to average the two.


----------



## Gene01

Good morning Bill and Monte. 
Both your chairs are very nice as is. Sometimes, we are our own worst critics.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here for the start of my week. Have plenty projects to do so no slacking for me. Yesterday was our anniversary so spent an enjoyable day hanging out with the lady in my life.

I have to make a small box for a university president in China. A gift from our local university president. Question is , a 5×7 3" box be ok with 1/2" box sides or should they be thinner. Like maybe 3/8". Will be all walnut with cherry splines and a leather panel on the top.


----------



## Gene01

Most of my smaller boxes have 3/8 sides and bottoms.


----------



## mojapitt

Seems a little ironic to build a high-end box for someone from China. Just saying.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Gene that is what I was thinking. Not used to small projects like this.

I agree, Hoping I can show them what quality is Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is hard at work…..have that other slab to do…something with









The longer of the three slabs. Turns out it is just under 38" long, by..









2-1/4" thick, by..









Just about 5" wide…...and I still have these two to mill down…









Looks like I will need a little bit better bandsaw blade than that 1/4" Olson..









These three slabs were one board a few days ago….paid a $1 for that board at a yard sale…I haven't figured the board feet out yet…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hey guys check out my Facebook page, something my daughter is doing, but scroll down and check out the views and shares on the skeleton picture, it went nuts https://www.facebook.com/charlesneilwoodworking/


----------



## rhybeka

hey all! almost ready to leave the job to go to the internship. have some wood to show Whit what he's getting into. thought we might get to clean it up. we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just a few shares…..


----------



## mojapitt

Would that be the kitchen is am sending you wood for? Oops


----------



## CharlesNeil

no Monte, this is my daughters, she is an interior designer, and we have fiddled with the design and so forth for over a year, but Im ready to wrap it up, getting her to make her mind up has been a B##$$%. I have all the cabinets built , and installed , just need to get the doors and drawer fronts on.. and then the Walnut counter top. Sometimes she thinks i can do the impossible , .........I usually do, 
When you guys come out in the spring, I wil take you to her house, its full of my furniture.


----------



## kohalabeeman

Love those 'watermelon' smiles the kids displayed !


----------



## mojapitt

That's the way children should look. They will be grumpy old people eventually.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome Kohal. Sit for a spellm


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-hoh peeps…

Kiddies went back to school today (as evidenced by the line at the shower this a.m.) so I guess that means summer is over. Where did the time go?

Monte… you need a wood stove so you don't have to waste all that "scrap wood"

Charles… just surfed your FB page. You've got some funny stuff there.

Gene…. I've seen those beam drills in action and they are still sought after by Timber Framers who don't always have power on site and don't want to listen to a generator all day.

I ordered most of the materials for the turn table project today. Always fun to spend the bosses money :^p

And there is big shop news in Mainiac land. I got a nice little bear fridge on the cheep for the shop. :^) All I had to do was tell Mrs. Mainiac that she could put a casserole in it every once in a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Just thinking (only select days), first show is only a month away. I really need Randy to move here and help out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll second that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a big difference between a bear fridge and a beer fridge.


----------



## bandit571

Just getting some ideas for those slabs…..dug up an older New Yankee Workshop episode. Older? Well, he was using a Shopsmith for the lathe and drill press stuff…

( Kentucky Educational Television channel)
2 parter, on how to build a Shaker Candle Stand. Turned a column, bandsawn three curved legs, top is about 18" in diameter…Hmmmmm, have to think about that a bit…afterall, Norm used all power tools….


----------



## Gene01

IIRC, Norm started off with that Shopsmith in the show's producer's barn/shop. The Shopsmith and a great many of the other tools belonged to that producer. 
Those old shows are what sold me on Shopsmiths. 
Thanks for the memories, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Only 2 things I am really happy about with this chair;

1. It's finished 
2. The lessons I learned.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn Monte, now I hafta start mine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, I'm glad you explained the kitchen, I thought maybe my wife called you…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You'd better Marty!


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of chairs, I believe a few others need to show production photos?


----------



## DonBroussard

I've only gotten as far as printing out an article about how Mr. Maloof made his chairs. I could post a picture of that, but I doubt that it would count as "production".


----------



## Andrewski

Good evening all. Didn't get far today, too many site seeing detours. It was worth it going through the Bad Lands though.
Settled in for the night in North Platte. Probably won't get all the way home tomorrow either. 
Time to de-grunge and crash.

Rocker looks good.

Y'all have a good night.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well my photo is blank monte. I have no wood for it. Not to mention I'm having bad artistic block I can't think of anything when I'm in the shop. I just stare at the wall that I want to build cabinets/tool wall for and then the dog comes up and tugs at me to go back inside the house and I realize it's been a couple hours of nothing. I guess I should call it meditation time.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I would post a picture of my chair but it is the same pile of wood I posted awhile back. They need to decide which flavor chair they want.

Built a center line scribe and a re-saw guide for the bandsaw today. Both work great on my trial use.

Thanks to Gene I ordered a laser engraver today. Jamie is already planning things to use it for.

Tomorrow I had better get a box built. Needs to be done by Friday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## rhybeka

Ummmm seconded


----------



## Festus56

For Randy and Beka


----------



## rhybeka

I have a crappy headache - not as bad as DL's migraines but it's offputting. Trying to fight through it and hoping the drugs I took will kick in soon.

I had an epiphany the other day about my entertainment center that will hopefully get started next week and realized the barn door motif may not work how I want it to and may need to rethink my design. Trying to figure out something else that will make it a one of a kind piece. Inlay maybe.. Might do the barn door look on the sides - not sure though.


----------



## Gene01

Breakfast at Epiphanies can get expensive.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, what plans did you use for Morris chair build (if any)?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka sorry about the headache.

Gene I would eat there if the server would be a muse to me. If I was a project for a friend or client I would be able to go out and just do something. When it's for me I go full on dumb and just draw a blank. I'm going to mow today hopefully and maybe something will pop in my mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmm


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find something called Gumption….as in trying to motivate one of these 8pound things









To flatten out something like this edge..









Need it flat and square, so I can slice off some parts…...like a table top ( round one) and some leg blanks….need to crosscut this 38" long by 2-1/4 thick, by 5" wide to something I can run through the bandsaw….

Might take a few days….just to find Gumption….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the one from WOOD.

DL, mowing can be inspiring.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, Gumption is a book by Nick Offerman. I have it and haven't yet had time to read it but it's supposed to be good, not as good as Paddle Your Own Canoe, but good non the less.


----------



## Gene01

For you, DL.

"I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer. The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking. My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said, "Nothing." The reason I said "nothing" instead of saying "just thinking" is because she then would have asked, "About what?" At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions.

Finally I pondered an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the jewels? Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked, but how could they know? Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question. Getting kicked is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is the reason for my conclusion. A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child." On the other hand, you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the jewels."

I rest my case. Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap."


----------



## theoldfart

^ +1 for painful thoughts!


----------



## diverlloyd

I concure gene


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, does your Morris chair have curved back slats or flat?


----------



## mudflap4869

High altitude + dry air + old age + constipation = Gene Howe. 
Gene I thought that I was the only one who was guilty of that kind of thinking. I have spent hours at a time imagining ways to build houses out of straw bales. Yesterday as I took the BOB to work we passed a ranch where his hay field was aflame. Lucky for him he only lost 4 round bales, but it makes me reconsider the idea of straw bale building. 
OUCH! I got sandbagged by the mechanic. He quoted me a price of $400 for a tune up and a brake job. I thought that was kind of high, but I agreed. The next day he left a message on Candys phone that we needed to come and see him. When I got to his shop he hit me with a song and dance routine about having to replace both front rotors


Code:


 $150 each and the " once only use" lugs that held them on

 $60 each. Grand total of $1250. He had already done the work. * &^$%#@!_&* He has been our mechanic for a coule of decades, and has always done right by us, but I still feel like I have been sucker punched. 3 times the quoted price without even a call? 
Well all I can say is that, " At leaste Candy didn't cook." Then I would realy have problems.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-Rhoos?

Gene… that's way too deep for me.

Bill… it's a beer fridge for the bear.

Way too busy today. During an automatic tool change, our CNC router attempted to park a tool holder in a slot that was already full and crashed. Instead of hitting the e-stop and calling for help, the operator then attempted to rectify the situation and crashed the tool into the side of the table. Then we discovered that someone had also whacked the other tool holder station and knocked it totally askew.

Here's the brad point drill bit that was loaded into the tool holder:









The crash threw the gantry out of alignment by almost 5/8". So we had to do the entire alignment procedure form scratch. Argh!!!

Fortunately, there was no permanent damage (I think).


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jim, sounds like you've been taken, too bad it was from a long time mechanic. Just another reason I don't let anyone touch my stuff.


----------



## ssnvet

Jim… sounds like your mechanic needs to learn the meaning of the words "after-market parts".

Replacing "once only use" lug nuts @ $60/ea. wasn't too smart.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, does your Morris chair have curved back slats or flat?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They are flat, as is the seat. Designed for upholstered cushions. The back is adjustable to three positions.


----------



## diverlloyd

Jim tell him that was not in the quote and done without permission and up want the old parts put back on or the old parts back. That is them just taking advantage of you. Since it sounds like he charged for the brake job and then recharged you for they've disc swap individually when it should be all together. With a congrats at losing a long time customer a extra 800 now lost him thousands in the long run.


----------



## Festus56

I dont like it when repair shops do things like that. Has happened to me but only once.

Matt it is nice when they try to take care of the problem without knowing what it is. Usually ends up worse.

Seems like Gene has a lot of thinking time.


----------



## ssnvet

Mark… At least this was a $15 bit. The solid carbide Onsrud bits we use average $75 to $95. They don't bend, they just go "tink" and brittle fracture in half.

The good news is that our cycle time to CNC route eight 28" circle from a 10' x 5' sheet of MDF, and then to clear the table and load the next sheet is 3 in 35 sec.


----------



## bandit571

Gumption was found …for a little while, at least. 87 and HUMID outside. Gumption had the right idea, I soon gave up and joined him for a cold one..









Didn't feel like dragging the corded saw downstairs….









These were coming off the plane. Got one edge flat and square. ran the board through the bandsaw a few times..









But, I needed a fourth one…









And I will ( someday) bandsaw three curvy legs out of the rest of this one









I need to glue-joint these edges, and get a panel glued up. Right now it is 18×20. Needs to be a circle @18" or so….Shaker Candle Night stand…...Day #1


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Dee ho there…...
Matt, gotta keep them bears happy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I rest my case. Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap."
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you deserve another beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, your chair is calling you


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sittin' here drinkin' another beer while the battery charges on the tractor. I think my Grandson was playing farmer Deadric while I wasn't looking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I was just looking at a stack of rocker pieces…..


----------



## mojapitt

I actually have at least 2 more rockers to build yet. Might figure out what I am doing yet.


----------



## bandit571

IF it ever cools down a bit in the shop, I might motivate my way back down there

Got up to 90 around here…...hot and sticky out there. Good day to just sit in front of a BIG fan turned on HIGH.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a blog might pass the time?

Tain't cooling off much, right now…....be nice to have this weather all year round?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had the A/C on in the shop… I'm just sayin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Kind of hard to cool mine down, when the Boss is running the dryer down there…

Have a fan down there, that can blow air at the bench…...but, it sits right beside the dryer….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finally got the tractor to crank after 3 hours, just in time to put it away…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Howdy folks,

Welcome Andy P

I have 3 weeks to get ready for the Fall Craft Show, and 170 bf of wet maple…. Hmmmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Ok folks, in your mind, invert this with breadboard ends and aprons. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok folks, in your mind, invert this with breadboard ends and aprons. What do you think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you buy slides or make your own?


----------



## mojapitt

Bought gear-driven slides from Lee Valley


----------



## Andrewski

Hi everyone.
Another day another mile. Stopped for the night in Wichita. Should be home a little after noon tomorrow. I need to go back to work so I can get some rest, this vacation stuff is tiring me out.

Gene, we lived in Tucson for a while nearly 30 years ago. Dang it was hot. I think it's cooler where you're at?

Hi Sandra. How's the clothespins going?

Monte, I'll see if I can find what plan I used for my Morris chair if you want. It's the only project I've posted. It was a couple of years ago.


----------



## mojapitt

I always like more plans and pictures


----------



## mojapitt

Just looked at your Morris chair. Very nice work.


----------



## bandit571

Glue ups are happening..









Top is in the clamps, and…









Something for my lathe to chew on….


----------



## mojapitt

Gun cabinet is coming together also.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Andy P. Great job on the Morris. One of mine is in the upholstery shop now. Got another in assembly. They both are going to Tucson, with leather. Betting they'll get throws next summer, like yours.
Yes, it's a good bit warmer there than up here. We average around 20 degrees cooler in the summer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra, need some of Bandits warm weather to dry the wood.

Table looks good Monte. Should be sturdy. Nice gun cabinet too.

Almost ready for finish on the little box. Need to put hinges on and sand some. Went from thinking about it to almost done today.










This is the inside of the lid


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Mark


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice projects…. people(?)!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy


----------



## bandit571

Hey! A RANDY sighting!

Ok, a Blog has been started…..we'll see how it goes…


----------



## j1212t

My baby is a year and a half old now. She brings me so much joy and with stuff that has gone on this year, I have even a bigger appreciation of how truly blessed we are to have her in our life.

And that's what lunch looks like for the both of us if I am left alone with her. 



























And here she is a month ago in her "work" outfit while she "helped" me build a timber post and beam structure for my mother in law.


----------



## j1212t

Posted on my phone. Don't know how to fix the pictures.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning,

Great pictures Jake! I remember my Dad cutting a lemon meringue pie into quarters. Best dessert ever.

I've missed a lot of everyone's projects. My bad. I need an evening to catch up.

Andy P - according to my business manager (aka husband) I'm at 1100 dozen made and sold since last August.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All

Sandra thats a lot of clothespins.

Jake, nice pictures. Those little rascals are pretty special.


----------



## mojapitt

Jake, awesome pictures and life! Continue on my friend.

Sandra, awesome also. Hope you can ride the wave for all its worth.


----------



## Gene01

Great pictures, dad. She's a beautiful little girl.
Hey Randy!
Monte, the table and gun cabinet are looking good. Really like the design of the cabinet.
Sweet box, Mark. Nice inlay on the lid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Great pics Jake. She's a cutie for sure.
Only 1100 dozen. I mean only 13,200 pins. Holy carp.


----------



## bandit571

ummm…


----------



## GaryC

Fishy way to praise, Gene


----------



## Gene01

> Fishy way to praise, Gene
> 
> - Gary


Ummm, I'm lost.


----------



## GaryC

Sorry, Gene…..It was Bill….


----------



## Gene01

Aha. But some don't think carp is a fish. 
There is a recipe for Carp. Nail it to a board, set the board close to the fire. When it's done, scrape off the Carp and eat the board.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife (from Russia) says silver carpet is the best fish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will not eat carp or carpet.
I went to a tool/abrasives store that is going out of business. I bought a porter cable 1/4" crown stapler and a 24" extension wing for my table saw. Hope to get that fit today.


----------



## bandit571

Partly sunny and BREEZY outside today…..almost too nice to hide in the shop….


----------



## mudflap4869

When I left the house at 05:30 to go and fetch the BOB it was 86 degrees and so muggy that I could hardly breathe. This area of Oklahoma is known as green country and it lives up to that name. Hot and wet in the summer and cold and wet in winter. I have to bleach the north side of the house at least once a year because the green mold builds up so fast. I could understand that in Washington state but aint this where " The Grapes Of Wrath" was written about? 
I haven't lately been able to get to the shop and make sawdusat due to the BOB enforsing Drs orders like prison guarde. But I will soon catch her back turned and fire up all the toys. *She aint the boss of me.* I have had 2 weeks to plan what I am going to screw up next and am itching to get started on it. Whatever it turns out to be is because *I planned it that way.* Now it is time to find some sort of dead animal to munch on, so it's off to the kitchen for me. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Gene… some don't believe in the moon landing either…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Well it says it feels like 99 degrees here, glad I mowed when it was only 90. Thunderstorms tonight hopefully cools things down.


----------



## Gene01

> Yeah, Gene… some don t believe in the moon landing either…..
> 
> - Gary


Elvis lives.


----------



## mojapitt

Lyndon Johnson had Kennedy killed


----------



## rhybeka

"....it's allllll interpretation…"

Hey all…

Mmmmm…piiiiieeee…

think i'm back to the version 1 design of my entertainment center. we shall see.


----------



## ssnvet

Evening folks,

Jake… She is a cutie-pie. 1.5 years! Sound like it's time to start working on a little sister. Best gift you'll ever give her.

Andy P. .... I like your Morris Chair a lot.

74…. 12,000 pins :^O You truly are the queen of the clothes line.

Monte… that will be a cool looking gun cabinet.

Off to play with Evaporust… and to inspect the shop fridge contents. :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are you posting your rocker? I am finally done spraying mine, but won't post till you or Marty do.


----------



## bandit571

Jake: you have a cutie there….

Lookee what I found this afternoon…









Even found these stashed with it..









I guess I had better do something with these..









Well, it is a start…anyway.

Seems Marty has sent some excess storms over here…..I'll try to send then towards Columbus, OH…..


----------



## GaryC

Gene, he's making a killing off of tourism


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I gotta get the chair to Cindy's office first. She will take some good pictures of it, then I can post it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I will not eat carp or carpet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My dog eats carpet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, he can have my share of the carpet.


----------



## bandit571

Moving sale! Tools it said…...hmmm drove all the way out there, a few screwdrivers, a sears router and router table…zig-zag ruler…meh.

Dropped off Craig at work, sitting there at the stop light to leave their parking lot….Boss says she wants to go out to the moving sale…..I'm sitting in the right turn lane, light is red. Nobody is coming from either direction….sooooo
I turned Left on red and left the area.

Yep,that kind of day today…..


----------



## rhybeka

forgot to say earlier how cute your daughter is. Don't give her a sibling, give her a puppy 

Jules is watching the football game thats on-Broncos and…panthers?? I'm trying to locate a sketchup doc that appears doesn't want found.


----------



## Andrewski

Finally home.

Gorgeous little girl. They grow up way to fast. My youngest little girl turned 40 last June.

Awesome box Mark.

Sandra, that's a serious bunch of pins. And just think, it's only the beginning.

Thanks to everyone liking my chair. Still haven't started my wife's yet. I do get a reminder every now and then.

Looking good Monte.

Bandit, my first lathe was the same as yours. I have a Harbor Freight special now, but it does work well.

I don't eat carpet either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How old can these disston saws be?
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5772452780.html


----------



## mojapitt

Gained on the cabinet tonight


----------



## bandit571

Even Max won't eat the carpet. I can catch all the carp I want, take them down to Dayton, OH and sell out in a day….just have to know who wants them…

For some reason, everytime we get a rainstorm from the west ( Marty?) the air stinks. Not too sure about what he is seeding them clouds with….

Been letting that Cherry box sit in the sunlight coming in the windows…...Need to even out the colours a bit. Back of the box was real light in colour, slowing darkening up, now.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are home safe AP. That's a long trip.

Spoke with Andy Anderson yesterday. Sounded good. Actually got to saw a log in half.


----------



## Andrewski

2,535 miles round trip.


----------



## Gene01

Andy P., I tell the wife that when I say I'll do something, I'll do it. No need to hound me about it every six months.


----------



## bandit571

I believe it is called "Selective Hearing""?

Max does NOT like getting rained on…..refuses to go outside, afraid he might melt…


----------



## mojapitt

58° right now. That's warmer than our high is supposed to be tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Need it that cool in my shop. That, or a big fan to blow all the hot air outside…..ala Herman Nelson…


----------



## MustacheMike

It's 4:30 am and can't sleep. So I will say a early "good morning".


----------



## mojapitt

4:30 here and not allowed to go back to sleep. Good morning all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Mike, Monte and anyone else that is up now. Up since 0500 myself. Cousin and a friend stayed the night with us. Stayed up visiting way to late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I feel like I've been up since 4. Thunder and heavy rain came in and woke us up. Then the dog who's afraid of it all whined til 6:30. Gonna finish installing he new wing on my saw this morning. Had to get bolts last night.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
05:00 here on the mesa. Coffee is made and being consumed.
Spent most of the day yesterday playing with a new toy. Take a look.
Both table saws and the SCMS are now aligned. All three were a bit off. I had been using a mounted saw blade to make adjustments. Never again.
Most of you know that my saws are Shopsmiths. There's a lot of moving parts on them. My new toy makes new set ups a breeze and with precision I never thought possible. I'm stoked.
Even Stumpy would be impressed with this thing.


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin'....
Almost 10:00 here….
Think I need a nap.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh just woke back up and still feel like I should sleep some more.


----------



## mojapitt

48° now. Hoping to make it to 55° today.


----------



## bandit571

I'd take a few days @ 60s around here….Too bleeding hot around here, even in a basement shop…

0200 bedtime…up every 3 hours for P Calls…...no A/C in the house LONG night….saps all the gumption right out…

Looking like this may be the last project for the old lathe…...next I do any turning, hope to have a new one on that bench…

Was going to use a pivot point like Norm Abram did, to cut circles on the bandsaw…...pivot point would be about 3-4 inches out in mid-air…..hard to set a screw that way. May have to cut a bit of plywood, and make a jig?

Now, the main question of this fine morning…..what's for lunch?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished my little upgrade to the table saw. Used to have a 10" wing on either side. I bought a Biesemeyer 24" x 27" extension and replaced the little one on the right side. I have much more surface area now. More room to clutter up.


----------



## mojapitt

Good job Bill. I need extentions on mine.

By the way, my pine Maloof rocker is in the house. My wife says it's the best rocker I have made so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Dug out some of my curly maple. It will be the last rocker.


----------



## mojapitt

Slightly spalted


----------



## Gene01

Bill, more acerage is always good. You about tripled yours, it looks like. And, a great fence to boot.

That curly maple will make a really nice rocker, Monte. When does the build start? Will it be like the first one with a shorter back? Other differences??


----------



## mojapitt

For me, I was only going to make one more fully carved chair, which is already in process for the Hospice House charity auction. This one is was going to make like my others, only shorter. My wife is thrilled with the carved pine rocking chair and thinks this one should be also.

All I did today is glued up the seat blank. Same for both. Decision will probably be Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I agree that the curly maple deserves to be a sculpted rocker. More work for you I know, but that doesn't bother me.
The only thing I replaced was the wing. I still have my original shop fox fence, which I really like. I got the wing for $35. I think regular price was more like 100. The wing will help support my crosscut sled when I cut long stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mom is excited about me making chairs for her dining room. I just don't know if it will be cost effective for her. If I can come up with the right chair design then maybe. Any ideas.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have spent hours Googleing (?) Wooden dining chairs. You can get plenty of ideas from that. Besides, it's your mom. Cost effective goes right out the window for mom.


----------



## bandit571

I am not a chairmaker, by trade. I tend to build tables and small boxes.

Have a Doctor's visit for next Monday morning….left knee is feeling a bit under the weather…..achey, noisey, and seems to have a two piece knee cap. Also feels like a nail is in the side of the knee….where all the other stuff is going on…

Will have to see what he says about it….hell when ya get old…


----------



## mojapitt

These are nice designs


----------



## bandit571

need to find that guy named Gumption, again….have a table post to finish turning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like both of those Monte. I was thinking of something squarish, but still comfortable.


----------



## CharlesNeil

here are a few of mine and I have done Maloof,numerous times , I am wanting to do a cross between my chair, ( ladder backs and rocker) and maloof, I dont like how a maloof sits, its too low, its about 14" in height as I recall, for me its uncomfortable, I feel like im sitting in a bucket, same with an Adirondack chair , they sit too low in the back for me. I have built alot of chairs, glad to help if I can.

http://www.cn-woodworking.com/chairs/


----------



## Gene01

Charles, really like your ladder back rockers. And, the Morris chairs are awesome.
Who'd you get to finish them? Better keep that guy around.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Charles, I appreciate the offer. Your chairs are wonderful. I'm gonna build a bit simpler, kind of like the ones Monte posted. I definitely could use advice on the joinery. It's the angled M&T that's my concern.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Let me see what I can do to show you a jig I designed for compound angles, it uses a table saw and a dado blade, but man does it make them quick and simple. I am having plans for my Morris Chair , being finished up as we speak, Ill let ya know,Im just running thru now to be sure they are dead on accurate,


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've just been reading about whether to angle the mortise or the tenon. If you angle the mortise, how do you angle the shoulders on the tenons?


----------



## CharlesNeil

My experience has shown , getting the mortise angled is really tough, but I have done it , getting the tenon angled is much easier,in MHO.. my jig which I will show you will handle it , you will see , it's actually quite simple


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm also trying to dream up a way to use maloof joints to build the chair with a solid seat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No concern with the angled tenon breaking off due to the grain direction or do you just have to be sure the tenon is thick enough to have continuous grain thru at least part of it.


----------



## mojapitt

I really do like the Maloof joints for strength.


----------



## bandit571

Found Mr. Gumption today…..wound up dripping on everything down in the shop..









Have a top that has been planed flat, bandsawn into a circle, and a spokeshave run aound the edges..









Used one of the cut offs from the top, to lay out curves for these thingys…









Might take a bit of trimming…









BTW….post is about finished..









Need to part it off, and get ready for dovetails to be chopped….


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Charles if you are still listening. What do you think of Nakashima's conoid chair?


----------



## Andrewski

Monte, I found the Morris chair plan I used.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/media/pdf/612/craftsman-morris-chair.pdf

Only got up to 93 humid degrees today. I'll trade you some warm for some cool.


----------



## mojapitt

I will gleefully take heat over cold. I hate being cold.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the link. I will print it for study purposes.

Working swing shift at real job tonight. Perfect time for studying.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Stumpy, aren't you supposed to be building a chair also?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-hoh and a belated Happy Friday…

Chairs are looking great!

I just finished the last of my non-woodworking projects that has been plugging up my workbench. Time to get back into the perpetual hope chest build again. I think I've given Randy a pretty good run for his money on this one.


----------



## bandit571

Part #3 is in. Might be about it for tonight….


----------



## bandit571

Bedtime for the GrandBRATS…standing 5' apart, and screaming? Been here 1/2 a day, and wearing their welcome out FAST…

Too tired and sore to go back to the shop and hide out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How big is it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I dropped $100 on a Bosch Colt tonight 'cuz I didn't have one…..


----------



## Gene01

Oh, she's a pretty one, she is.
The Bosch is nice, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Been lots of Wolf spiders this year. Not sure if that is a sign of the coming winter or if there were just a lot of spiders shacking up.


----------



## mojapitt

Should have asked, I have 2 Bosch Colts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have plenty of bigger routers, Bosch, PC, B&D, needed a mini one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought the PR20 model with the variable speed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

More tornadoes are being tracked up north around Ham…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, liam said it's big.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, download the pdf link Andy Ponder posted. It tells how to do angled tendons on the tablesaw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A little rust hunting today yielded a decent size draw knife I think I can resurrect to good working order and nice little bandsaw.


















It's a 12 incher and weighs quite a bit for being a relatively small saw. I need something ideally to fall between my 9" ryobi and my 20" grizzly so hopefully this will fit the bill. I really wanted a nice old 14" Delta or Rockwell and missed out on a great one with an enclosed stand for $165 but deals like that come up once in a blue moon, most of the time they're prices over $500! If anyone has info on Craft Art Tools Corp. I'm all ears. I've poked around a bit but found less info than I expected, at any rate, it runs good and only needs a new or repaired lower blade guide so I could use it as is but I know it will perform better after a little rehab and tuning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done for the 414th time. Ate way to much again now not room for a beer.

Marty that is a nice router. I have the little Dewalt with variable speed and it is nice.

Good rust hunting Yeti. That is a cute little bandsaw.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, curly patterns in wood such as poplar or whatever. If you stain it, does the curly still come out or is it just blotchy and ugly?


----------



## Festus56

Not the best picture but it looked neat on the breadboard ends on this table.


----------



## mojapitt

That's cool


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have had dark stain ruin the figure of q sawn oak.

I will check our the pdf. Thanks Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Next dumb question (I am qualified), why are Morris chairs so expensive? I have never built one, so maybe I would understand if I do?


----------



## bandit571

Sooo, who exactly is this "Desert Woodworker"? Some self proclaimed sharpening engineer?

Gave the twerp my side of the story….as I tend to sharpen my own stuff…..will see IF he still wants to argue. Heck, he would even argue that the sun does not rise in the east, too…..


----------



## mojapitt

42° this morning. It's supposed to get to 75° today. Sooner the better.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, I gotta old Delta/Rockwell I'll make ya a good deal on, it's the 2 speed wood/metal one. How does $100 sound??? If that's too much, I'll take $99.95…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps….

Daughter #2, the stylish Miss A is 16 today. Off to get flowers, a balloon and to run errands. She wants a dark chocolate cake with lavender granache and vanilla buttercream frosting. Can anyone please tell me what granache is? Somehow I don't think we're going to find this in aisle #7.

Her big (and only) present is a ticket to see Yo Yo Ma at the Boston Symphony Orchestra this fall. Don't ask me where she gets all this culture stuff from. At her age, all I wanted was my own Craftsman socket set. Oh well, better that than Miley Cyrus.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hard to say Monte, I've had poplar blotch and also had it turn out. Sounds like a question for Dr. Charles…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Speaking of symphony, we went to see the first Harry Potter movie last night at Powell Hall. The screen was hung high above the stage. On the stage was the St. Louis symphony orchestra playing all of the music. That was pretty neat. You forgot that the music was live.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, Morris chairs are not difficult to build. The rockers you guys have built require a lot more skill. And sometimes, can command outrageous prices.
However, the Morris built from the plans I used, is a lot of work. Probably not anymore than your rocker, though. 
I used white oak, which in my area is expensive. Especially in the 12/4 thicknesses needed. QSWO was out of the question. As was cherry and walnut. Plus, the thicknesses weren't available. Then, there is upholstery work. My son and DIL chose leather. Not cheap, but it's in keeping with the original design and, dad's paying so, why not.
All in all, there's about $700+ in each chair and ottoman. I'm guessing that there's about a 20% premium just because of the area we live in. Even so, a commercial enterprise, building the same chair, would have to charge over $2000…I'd guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday to mainiac A.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, You drive a hard bargain, it's been 20 minutes and you haven't jumped on it yet. I'll go $99.50…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, check out Sir Charles's blotch control solution for your maple. It does the job well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can anyone please tell me what granache is?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Isn't that the red stuff in a Tequila sunrise???


----------



## mojapitt

Yetti, hold out. He'll quickly drop to $99.25.


----------



## mojapitt

Got bandsaw blade changed. Bleeding should stop fairly soon.


----------



## GaryC

Monte, I have to changed tires on my 20" Care to drop by and help? It's warm here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you should really wear pants when changing that blade.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte on Nakashima's chair, its interesting, just be sure you have a really secure joint for the seat , or if your my size your butts gonna be in the floor.. They are not my personal choice, but look easy enough to build, if you looked at the chairs I put up, I have done alot of contemporary styles over the years, but I only do them upon request. Thats one the issues, we all face, what do I build? The issue I have with contemporary is you have to find a buyer who likes it, meaning, its a matter of personal taste, so you can build something as a prospect, and sit on it for years, but again it all depends on the taste of your region. Here in Va its period style , anything else you might sell at your estate sale. Go to California and its a different ball game.

As to the figure in the poplar, most of the time when you dye or stain, what looks to be figure, it just looks blotchy. but you never know until you try. Figured woods, like quilted maple , tiger maple , flame birch to mention a few seem to have a "wall" that surrounds the figure so it keeps the colorants from bleeding out into the surrounding woods. Soft woods like pine/poplar not the case , it just makes a mess.

The other thing with figured woods is you have to deal with "chatoyance" , this is the holographic character of the wood, and if you don't pay attention to it, you can have the figure show in one direction and disappear in another,.

Oddly enough we have a YouTube going up sometime today showing it, and in our next news letter Im going to tell ya about it and how to deal with it, . Its pretty cool stuff,


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, the conoid chair would not be my preference. Doesn't look like it should be anywhere people like to "rock" in standard chairs. Just a curious question. Too Artsy for me, not practical.


----------



## mojapitt

I would not stain the curly maple (I would choke at the thought). I do have some poplar, Ash and cottonwood with some curly patterns that I might try though.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, you should really wear pants when changing that blade.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I don't like to get blood on them.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Oh Monte, dyes on Curly maple really can make them sing, then again I like the natural as well, but you need to do an oil to begin with to make the grain really stand out. Watch the Trace coating to enhance figured wood, Oh yea man, it really does well .


----------



## mojapitt

Actually accomplishing something this morning. Getting carousel for gun cabinet put together.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Carousel for gun cabinet… interesting concept…..


----------



## mojapitt

Woo-hoo, up to 50° now


----------



## bandit571

Need to replace the front brake pads on the van today…..DIY job. Brake pads are under warrantee…..takes about 20 minutes per wheel to do. The only job dirtier on a vehicle would be replacing an exhaust system….I don't even get this dirty changing the oil….

Maybe later, I might wander back to the shop…..have legs for the table to work on…...me left leg will get seen to Monday morning.


----------



## bandit571

Made a circle of sorts yesterday..









Supposed to be a top for a table. 18" diameter.


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Happy B-day to Miss A and good luck with the cake Matt

Monte is that gun cabinet part of the set you have been doing?

Think we are going to get the bike out today. Not many days like this left this year.


----------



## mojapitt

Not part of the bedroom set. He saw the bedroom set and wanted that type of look.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that's going to be one neat gun cabinet. How did you come up with the lazy Susan idea?


----------



## mojapitt

His wife didn't think about 6' wide gun cabinet was a good use of space in the house. So had to find a way to shrink it.


----------



## bandit571

Might need a motor to help spin it?


----------



## mojapitt

Originally I was going to use 2 swivels (top and bottom). But I will probably just use a center dowel at the top.


----------



## mojapitt

Originally I was going to use 2 swivels (top and bottom). But I will probably just use a center dowel at the top.


----------



## CharlesNeil

chatoyance ..check it out


----------



## mojapitt

Good video Charles. I learned a new word today.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for gun owners. Will using a magnet to hold a gun barrel in place screw it up in any way?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, in a word, no. See Brownell gun magnets.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the only concern would be the magnet scratching the barrel finish, cover it in felt and you should be fine…..


----------



## mojapitt

Not fastened down and no cutouts for the guns yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte, maybe they can hang handguns on the sides with magnets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's gonna be a neat cabinet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my rust hunt, if you will. I bought these clamps at garage tool sale on the way home from town. I paid $50 for all. Seemed pretty good. One Jorgensen 18" clamp is $36. I got two of those, two at 12" the two big spring clamps and one Quik clamp.


----------



## Gene01

Great find, Bill. Hang on to the Jorgies. They may be collector's items someday. They stopped production in the US, I believe.


----------



## mojapitt

Pondering concepts. If you were going to make a coffee table 30"×30", would you want it square or round?


----------



## DIYaholic

Octagon….


----------



## mojapitt

That's not a bad idea. It would be on a swivel base so it could be rotated.


----------



## bandit571

Front AND rear brakes are now changed out. Front was a warrantee item…Back ones were from the Factory build..

Three thunderstorms also rolled through here….#3 is just leaving…...sending them all to Columbus….

One dovetail is done….camera's battery went down.. Have it on the charger all day. Hand chopped sliding dovetail…Have the three legs all sanded down, should be all the same thickness..I hope. Film @2300 hrs….if we don't blow away first…


----------



## Gene01

> That s not a bad idea. It would be on a swivel base so it could be rotated.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Spin it too fast and you'll have coffee in your lap.


----------



## bandit571

KFC for supper tonight…..tired from doing the brakes….the rear ones are a ROYAL PITA to do. They should be good for another 100K miles.

Hoping the camera got charged up today..GrandBRATS are way too loud right now…Grumpy Grandpa may just go hide in the shop until they go to bed…..

Branch came down between my house and the neighbors ( his tree) and almost took out my phone line to the house…might be a bit rough outside, right now?


----------



## bandit571

Monte needs one of those "dispensers" like the B-52 has in the bomb bays nowadays…....


----------



## mojapitt

My thought is with the coffee table on a swivel, it's for lazy people. You're laying on the couch and want to change channels, but the remote is on the other side of the coffee table. So you don't have to get up. There's probably other uses as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always wanted to build one of the coffee tables that swings up to be higher and closer to you.


----------



## mojapitt

I am building one with a lift top now.


----------



## ssnvet

Well, the cake flopped. Someone was a little to literal and set the oven for 170 deg., not realizing that the instructions were in Celsius. They came crying to me that the cake wasn't cooking, so I pulled a box cake out of the pantry and looked at the back and told her to bump the temp up to 350 deg F, but too late to remedy the error.


----------



## firefighterontheside

OH no! 170°? That's more like dehydrating than baking.


----------



## mojapitt

Ruined cake, on a weekend no less. Tragic loss indeed.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I got the lift for coffee table top at Woodworkers Supply


----------



## bandit571

Two down, one to go..









Sliding dovetail joint to hold each leg. Never turned the router on, bit was too small…









Chisel and saw time…


----------



## Andrewski

Bummer on the cake. I hope that was the only disappointment.

I like the swivel coffee table idea….not that I'm lazy or anything.

Bill, I saw a coffee table in a mag that raised up and tilted so you use it with a laptop or whatever while still seated on the couch. Is that what your talking about?


----------



## mojapitt

I think this is what we were thinking of


----------



## Andrewski

Yep, that's similar to the one I saw.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You all been busy again while we were riding.

To bad about the cake Matt. I have saw that happen before.

Table leg is looking good Bandit.

Monte gun cabinet coming along well. I built my own lift top when I made this game table.


----------



## mojapitt

Did you make your own lift assembly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's what I was referring to. I've not seen one that tilted.
Mark, nice job on yours with homemade hardware.


----------



## ArlinEastman

All of you guys and gals are doing a ton of great work.

I have a bunch of pictures of things I have done I just need to download them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Monte Pittman


My daughter has one of those…..


----------



## mudflap4869

@ 00:30 this morning a nuclear device was detonated just outside my bedroom window. Jumped damn near out of my skin, then some old broad grabbed me to try and hold me down.*NOT* a smart move. I came that close to lighting her up, then caught myself. I finaly got untangled from her and got out of bed. Half way to the living room the second one went off. By now I am totaly unnerved. I finaly made it down the hall and turned on every light I could find. My heart was beating out of my chest and I was shaking all over, but I finaly settled down enough to sit in my recliner. *BANG!* damned if the third one didn't go off. I sat there sobbing my stupid head off and feeling like an idiot. 46 years, and those nights still sneak up on me. Yep, I am a wuss.
Tonight I *will* take my nerve medicine, my sleeping pill and a pain pill before I go to bed.


----------



## Festus56

> Did you make your own lift assembly?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No spring assist just arm power. The commercial are good but I just wanted the challenge of making it.


----------



## GaryC

Hang in, Jim. I know it's a bitch to keep being pulled back.


----------



## bandit571

One time, there was this floor fan at work. The Dayton brand, with the wire safety cage…..well the cage had something hit it…...then Bang, bang bang….I was one of four people who dropped to the floor…..sounded like a machine gun going off…..some things you just don't get over..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Get some rest Jim, I'll take this watch…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A while back, 74 cluttered my shop space with some Bosch router parts which included a new template guide kit and guide plate. I recently retrieved the guide kit in order to manage a specific task, only to learn the plate was for a Bosch Colt and not the full size that I have. So, $100 later, I was able to fix this mess with a new Bosch Colt router. Let this be a lesson to all, women will cost ya money…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Sorry about your nuclear explosions, Jim. I wish neighbors were more aware of their stupidity…but then it wouldn't be stupidity!

Glad ya'll are having good times with chairs, gun cabinets and coffee tables.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take it easy Jim. Good thing you weren't at my house yesterday. Somebody not too far away was shooting all day long, with very loud explosions mixed in. They were shooting til 7pm.


----------



## Gene01

seen on The Patriot woodworkers site.
NEVER FORGET
NEVER FORGIVE


----------



## mudflap4869

No lightning and thunder last night so I slept like a baby. Those close strikes always scare hell out of me. 
A few years ago we went to a pow-wow with the Wyandotte tribe. They called all the veterans out by name and the chief presented us with a cup with the tribal emblems on it. Then without warning they set off fireworks beheind us. Over half of the vets bit dirt. So I am not the only one who has problems with unexpected noise.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Kind of lazy here today. If it wasn't windy we would go riding again but 400 miles in the wind was enough yesterday.

Guess I will start the bed for the toyhauler in between watching some football.


----------



## bandit571

Resting the bod after all that work, yesterday….Taking the GrandBRATS back home after a bit. Box was delivered to the church this morning.

Wood working today? Not much is planned for today….knee is achy right now…


----------



## mojapitt

Latest from the asylum


----------



## rhybeka

convinced my SO to can the latest round of tomatoes out of the garden. I've got the last round of spackle on the spare bedroom wall. should be ready for primer/paint this evening after a final sanding.


----------



## Gene01

I'll bet they really liked the box, bandit. They should!

Thats one classy bench, Monte. That collaboration thing is working out swell.
Only two boards, though. Better not post it as a project. ;-))


----------



## mojapitt

I've swore off project posts for a while. Give my anti-fan club a break. You folks will still have to suffer for now.

There's actually 4 boards in it though.

Gotta have different things to sell to new customers.


----------



## Festus56

Nice bench

Count the arm rests Gene there are 4 boards


----------



## DonBroussard

Beka-Just don't get the tomatoes and spackle mixed up.

Monte-Nice 4-board bench. Did you make your own bent metal legs?


----------



## Doe

Beautiful work going on and very nice tool acquisitions (choked on the Colt price - I paid almost twice as much and in CDN dollars as well).

What do you mix tiny quantities of epoxy with? I had some toothpicks that were perfect but I can't remember where I got them from. I tried craft stores and dollar stores with no luck. I bought some craft toothpicks from amazon but they're still too small (they'd be good if I glued two together). I also bought some very small popsicle sticks but they're expensive in large quantities.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a metal worker making all of my Steel bases.


----------



## Doe

Don. package should be going out this week. Or maybe next.


----------



## Doe

Why is the Conoid chair called that? It should be an anti-conoid chair. Conoid people like myself shouldn't sit on them.


----------



## Gene01

Doe, these https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0011Z82YO are what I use.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe had something to do with coneheads?


----------



## Gene01

> Nice bench
> 
> Count the arm rests Gene there are 4 boards
> 
> - Festus56


Oops
Never was good at math.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to see how to high light the grain in a table top..









Thinking more of that BLO/Varnish mix…..lots of swirlies in this one….

Hoping to match up with the post..









Legs are on their own, though..









Need some of Monte's metal working, as there will be a metal plate at the bottom, acting as a keeper.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, turn this picture 90 degrees…









And it would resemble a picture of the planet Jupiter…..


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, won't a plate that covers the ends of the DTs show up around the rest of the post?
Don't you think glue will hold them? Or, am I not understanding the mechanics?


----------



## bandit571

Shakers added a steel plate, cut into a circle. It had a single screw up into the post, this would prevent the legs from falling out, IF the glue should ever fail. They used steel, I might use a brass one. All one would see is a thin line at the bottom of the post.


----------



## CFrye

Howdy, Nubbers! What Doe said! 


> *Beautiful work going on and very nice tool acquisitions* (choked on the Colt price - I paid almost twice as much and in CDN dollars as well).
> 
> What do you mix tiny quantities of epoxy with? I had some toothpicks that were perfect but I can't remember where I got them from. I tried craft stores and dollar stores with no luck. I bought some craft toothpicks from amazon but they're still too small (they'd be good if I glued two together). I also bought some very small popsicle sticks but they're expensive in large quantities.
> 
> - Doe


Doe, would bamboo skewers work? We can get them 100/$1.00 here. 
Monte, really like the gun cabinet and the metal/wood bench. Is a river table in the near future?
Belated happy birthday to Miss A of Maine! 
That's a lotta clothes pins, 74!
Headed out to the shop. Might even do some woodworking.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, take Jim with you to the shop. He needs to get out of the house more.


----------



## diverlloyd

well I went to a auction and it didnt have any wood working tools but they did have some skil brand metal tungsten carbide abrasive wheels one side feels like 36 grit and the other is about 120ish. 5 wheels for 7.50 not to bad im thinking they will be a homemade work sharp style sharpening station. i also purchased a box of leather working tools 250ish pieces for 50.00. so i now need a leather tooling box.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am working on a version of the River Glass Table. Just haven't come to terms with what the variations will be.


----------



## ssnvet

On Sept. 11, 1683, an Ottoman force numbering 150,000 strong had laid siege to Vienna (the heart of the Holy Roman Empire) for 2 months. Unknown to them, two relief armies of 70,000 German infantry and Polish heavy cavalry had just arrived and were organizing to attack the next day, to break the siege and save the city. Sept. 11th was the height of Islamic power in world history, and the city walls were breached in several locations. Should Vienna fall, the doors to western Europe were wide open.

On Sept. 12th, the king of Poland led 3,000 winged Hussars at the vanguard of the largest cavalry charge in recorded history, as 18,000 knights plowed into the 40,000 strong defensive line, guarding the flank of the Muslim army. The Ottoman lines crumbled and a mass panic ensued, routing the entire army into a disorganized retreat.

This, the (second) Battle of Vienna, marked the beginning of the end of the Ottoman Empire and for the next 300 years, Islamic forces would never again seriously threaten the west.

On Sept. 11, 2001, Islamic fascist decided to make a statement that the clock was being reset, and that their march to world domination was on again.

I will never forget 9/11/2001. Specifically, I will never forget who did it and why.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…..  This ones for you.

Super meaningful story about the "man in the red bandanna" in the south tower of the World Trade Center on 9/11.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The 7021 flags in Forest Park, St louis. One for each service member killed in the line of duty since this day 15 years ago. We will never forget.


----------



## Doe

Gene, how big are they? The batches I use are about 20 milligrams which is a paltry 0.000705479 ounces.

Candy, thanks, I'll give the skewers a try. I liked the flat part of the toothpick for smearing.

Matt, thank you so much for that. I didn't know about 1683.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, thank you.


----------



## Gene01

Doe they are 3/4" X 6". Use 'em n toss ' em.


----------



## Andrewski

Matt, thank you for the history and the video. I had not seen that before.


----------



## mojapitt

Next up from the asylum


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great history lesson on this historic day

Are all these designs yours Monte or are they part of the collaboration?


----------



## mojapitt

Anything with steel is a collaboration


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, that bookshelf looks great, are the shelves oak? The contrast between the black metal and the shelves is perfect! 
Attended the F*SHO in cleveland on Friday night and it was interesting to see the different projects some folks had put together to showcase their work. It was a little on the small size, but fun nonetheless. Also attended the Berea Arts Festival today where several vendors had there stuff for sale under a 10' x 10' canopy. There were several people making jewelry, photos, paintings, woven articles, pottery & one guy selling cutting boards & cheese boards similar to those I usually only make as gifts to give away. The prices were encouraging (for me) as I thought I could probably get ~$150 for a 1.5" x 12" x 18" cutting board well flattened and finished from good but not too exotic woods, he had them for $275. Kinda makes me want to sell some, especially if I could do them in batches and cut down on my production time.


----------



## mojapitt

The wood on both is American Elm


----------



## bandit571

Got very little done today..









Got this slat/batten made….resawn a slab ( and broke a blade), shaped the thing, and drilled it…made a mess on the floor, too…









Well, the hole I drilled was for this. Then, once the legs are done, I can place all the parts like this..









Still needs a little fine tuning..

Got the GrandbRATS back home, and came back with a leg brace to help the knee…..Will know more after tomorrow about the knee…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Matt, officially 343 firefighters died on 9/11/2001. According to this video there were 344. It reminds me of all the other unsung heroes who helped others get out.


----------



## mojapitt

Great video. There is no way to make it easier. We must simply do our best to never let it happen again.


----------



## mojapitt

My metal guy is working on a cantilever base for a coffee table. Dropped it on his foot.


----------



## CFrye

OWWIE!


----------



## mojapitt

All laminations are cut for the last 2 scheduled rockers. This part is a pain.


----------



## mojapitt

High today was 90°. Next 2 days were only supposed to get to 55°.


----------



## Gene01

OUCH!!! Bet that smarts.
Shelving is awesome.

Home stretch, Bandit. 
Now, I get how the keeper works. Thanks.
Igor…clean up on aisle three.


----------



## mudflap4869

3 days work, so far…


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Jim


----------



## Festus56

> High today was 90°. Next 2 days were only supposed to get to 55°.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thats the prediction for here too. Got to love this roller coaster weather

Looks great Jim, I like the wood grain in that.


----------



## CFrye

Doe,









from kaerlighedsbamsen's project here.

Monte, as you can see, Jim has been out in the shop more than I! His one week of 'No shop-time" seems to have had an energizing effect on him!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## Gene01

Good looking cabinet, Jim. Where's it going?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte tell him steel toed boots are good ppe for metal work.


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, he did mention that he was wearing his dress shoes.

I do wear Steel toe shoes in my shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

As do I monte, my feet ache as it is I don't need them to hurt


----------



## mojapitt

Monday has been a crappy way to start the week


----------



## CFrye

Day trip!


----------



## Festus56

You forgot my list Candy.


----------



## bandit571

Back from a few errands..
Drive Craig to work..
Pick up a Handicap placcard for the van…
Pick up the Doctor Feelgood stuff at Wall E World
Sit back in me chair, with a chunk of extra sharp Cheddar….

Might, just might, hop down to the shop for a bit…...Shop Stool will be used while I cut one last dovetail.

Hmmm, I thought I had a stash of 3/4" slotted head, wood screws…somewhere….would have to go and BUY some, some time…IF I can't find where I "hid" the others…


----------



## CFrye

Your list and my money, Mark!
We got some biscuits.


----------



## mudflap4869

The primary objective was to build a workstation for my small lathe. It is constructed of Lodgepole Pine and Cherry.
If I ever get the doors and shelves installed I will have to add 2 more castors in the center to prevent sway-backing. A certain old hag has been eyeballing it, so a might lose it somewhere down the line. 
After walking around in the Grizzly store I was kind of let down. 500k sq ft turned out to be more like 10k sq ft. Then we went next door to an antique store that was twice the size of the griz one. Next she took us to Sams and walked me some more. By the time we got home I am ready to fall. Staggered getting from the car to the house, and dropped here in the chair. If I can get her to take my shoes off I will simply turn into a puddle. gotta go.


----------



## CFrye

Consider him puddle-fied.


----------



## Doe

Thanks Candy! I'd like to try to make some. I have some bamboo I was keeping for. . . um . . . just because. Big thinks going on. Need chocolate.


----------



## bandit571

Screws have been bought….9 of them. #8×3/4" ,Brass, round headed, slotted screws. You'd think that was gold plated, instead of brass….3 @ $1.24. used My Mil. ID and got a whopping 10% off…whoppp-peee.

Might have another blog ready…..sometime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'd like one of these on your next trip to Grizzly please, get Jim one too…..


----------



## Festus56

> Your list and my money, Mark!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy I was going to buy but if you insist that would be fine too !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, since Candy is paying for yours, will you be able to pick up the tab on mine???


----------



## Festus56

Sure, mine is a lot more than yours so that will work good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great, I'll put ya down for a Christmas card…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings from Ohio. Fishing in the morning. Now to read the days posts.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice cabinet!
Oww!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Launched the boat and we already caught something….....all the weeds out of Lake Erie.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, a 'lil vegetation never hurt anyone…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I kept some, but threw most back.
I've put lures on my 4 rods. Dad is working on what must be his fourteenth.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ah lake erie scum, great stuff for plugging the intake on a jetski, been there done that. Hope the fishing treats you and your dad well Bill! If you get on top of perch, you can limit out pretty quick so don't feel like you have to keep all the small ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Yeti. Don't really plan to catch any perch, but if I do all the better. We will be casting mostly for bass, but hope to catch other things. We will try trolling some deep runners for walleye.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all! Just got in from having dinner with my boss, and running to Lowe's. Trying to get the spare bedroom back into order before Thursday when we have guests arriving. No painting tonight but I do seem to be in need of an I breakable back porch light


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit you cousin has arrived one male and one female 


















ill try to get some better shots brownie just a bit over protective right now right after birth sometimes bitches are best left along been my experience , ill get them shots before i get them to ya , they are pretty boston terriers


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Pups look GREAT!

Beka: I Breakable?

Went to a fight , tonight..









I think it was declared a draw…..


----------



## Andrewski

Good evening all.

First day back to work after 12 days off and I get to spend three nights in a motel room. On a four day communication exercise with the State and five counties. Get my bed back Thursday night. I'm tired of motels.

I want to stay home and make a mess in my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate staying in motels. Home is better.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Andy P. I don't blame you. I like staying home and messing up my shop too.


----------



## Gene01

Home is where the heart is. Never more true than after a few weeks on the road.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like Sawstop is going to win their lawsuit against Bosch. The judge ruled in their favor, saying that Bosch infringed on their patents with their flesh-sensing Reax table saw. Now they are asking the court to stop sales and importation in the US.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a good day here. Had needed rain showers all day yesterday. Just 80 miles away there was snow, enough to close Beartooth pass for the 3rd time in 3 weeks. Also closed the Going to the Sun road in Glacier Nat'l Park.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Amazon has five Reaxx saws in stock right now at $1500/ea. Wonder if it would be a good investment to buy them up and the replacement cartridges too, hmmm?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't know. The lawsuit isn't over yet. Who knows what could happen. I think SawStop is going to win, and the latest ruling looks like they may, but until it's completely over I wouldn't offer any investment advice


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, that old saying is true. Throw enough (stuff) against the wall and something's bound to stick.


----------



## bandit571

"Run it up the flag pole, and see who salutes it"

Is Monday over with? Maybe it is now safe to go to the shop…...if I open the door to the shop, maybe that blue streak I was a cussing will be gone. I was able to make even old sailors blush last night.

Drill a few holes later today…carefully. About that time, I will find the stash of screws, since I don't need them now…

Grandson was having about the same luck…..credit card is locked down due to theft. Comes to the house for gas money…...then has a tire blow out on the way to work.. yep…Mondays. They should be illegal…


----------



## Gene01

*yep…Mondays. They should be illegal…*
DITTO!!!


----------



## bandit571

PIP, anyone?









Before the seal coat..and









After. Will let this dry today, come back maybe tomorrow, rub it out a bit, and add coat #2…..

Even had some metal work to do..









Steel plate for a keeper. Used to be a junky saw blade. Grinder to shape it…..ringing in the ear is going away….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Yep, found the stash of screws…all four of them…


----------



## Festus56

That is nice Bandit !!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok guys as promised my jig for cutting compound tenons for chairs and things , works slick


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit,

you did good, but on the shaker stands i have examined at a couple of shaker museums, the plate had fingers that ran over the dovetail rather than a single disc, and several had a small brad nail thru the finger into the leg . But that looks great , you didnt see the plate from the top, you had to turn it over to see it , i did mine out of brass , then hung them over a little ammonia to age the brass


----------



## mojapitt

Great video Charles. I should build one of those jigs.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Got that jig done yet???


----------



## CFrye

Found these nuts and bolts in a pocket of my purse yesterday. Any ideas to what they belong?









Yesterday's get…









Grizzly biscuits
Warranted Supperior keyhole (?) saw
Multi-wrench
Grizzly Wish Book
North Bro's Yankee push drill with spare bits in the handle. 
No. 5 Union (?) hand plane
$25 for the lot.


----------



## mojapitt

No jig yet. Working on the gun carousel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not a good day of catching. I caught nothin. Dad caught one.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps

Bill… 343 vs. 344?, the FDNY declared Welles Crowther an honorary NYC firefighter. I suspect the folks who made that video are including him in the total, though I wouldn't be surprised if other agencies didn't.

I was down at the shipyard to review a crate program this a.m. The guy hosting us bumbled the visitor request and it took an hour just to get a measly escort req'd pass. Been a long time since I was in the secure area there. Spent 3 years as ships force on a boat undergoing a refueling overhaul back in the day. Good to see them busy, with all 3 dry docks full and 2 other subs pier side. Felt like I had walked through a time warp as I pow-wowed with one of the engineers, as I"m still fluent in their "language" and fit right in.

I'm off work for the rest of the week, flying to AZ solo for my dad's memorial service and a visit with my peeps. Small wonder that the "cheap" flights have lousy schedules and I'll be camping in Philly for 3 hours.


----------



## mudflap4869

Started the day at the VA clinic for blood drawing. Steak, eggs and hash browns for breakfast afterwards.
Laquer bubbled up and started to peal off the top of the cabinet. *SHUCKY DARN!* Found that I had no stripper so we had to stop everything for an eleven mile trip to Lowes (one way) and lunch. PITA. In the process of stripping it back to bare wood. 
Brian came over and we taught him how to make an ink pen. One pen and he is hooked. 
Hot sweaty and fruuustrated so it is time to knock off for the day. Now I am just going to look at pornography (Grizzly catalouge) for the rest of the evening. 
Looking good folks. I just wish I had half the talent and stamina that you guys have. Monte that top peice looks good enough to eat. Just toss on a bit of whipped cream and chow down.


----------



## mojapitt

Probably doesn't look much different in the pictures, but pretty good advancement here.


----------



## CFrye

Proud pen turner and first pen. 









It's 'first pen' wood. Part of a variety pack.


----------



## MadJester

> Ok rust hunters, I need help identifying this adze to help me decide on how much restoration to give it. The seller had it advertised as a mattock so he wasn t too much help, the handle is in pretty decent shape but as you can see, it s rusty and dull and I m wanting to make it very sharp but if the steel is like clay, it s probably not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Very possibly a Hubbard…..(I think that's the one…).....wire wheel it and give it a coating of solvent afterwards….I like that stuff in the orange can that I really can't think of the name of right now….not the WD-40….the other stuff eats rust and prevents it….good stuff….should sharpen up ok, but I only say that because the old steel is always better than the new stuff….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, the 343 includes 340 full time firefighters, 2 paramedics and the chaplain. The chaplain was killed as he administered last rites to a firefighter. he was hit by a falling body. I don't know if the chaplain was an employee, but I doubt it. They are usually volunteers. The number 343 was published shortly after 911. Mr Welles wasn't recognized until later. There were also 71 law officers killed.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: Tubs of hammers, mallets and hatchets today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there was a PLUMB double bit axe with a short handle (30" or so) and three big broad axes…without handles of course. Prices were a might on the high side of Feebay s….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit…sorry I missed that…but from what I see of your posts, most things were on the high side…too bad on that…but it looks like you found a few goodies…

Marty…that's really great that your MIL is doing better!


----------



## MadJester

> Breakfast at Epiphanies can get expensive.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Epic….


----------



## MadJester

Ok…just grazed through over 600 posts since the last time I was here…I'm a bit tired, exhausted and stressed, but still hanging on….

Helped my buddy clear out the remains of a tree from his property…got a sweet big 'ol chunk of what might be red oak…could be white oak…but I think red….it was standing dead for over ten years…so I'm gonna let it bake in my car for a few weeks and see if it weeps any moisture….I'll bring it inside if it does…it has a really nice grain pattern…looks like it came from the bottom of a crotch section…

Found an agency that can cover my Pop for the weekends…their nurse had to come out and evaluate him on Saturday….in less than two hours she managed to ruin the top of a Paul McCobb coffee table that had survived without much issue since my folks bought it in 1958 or so…..she figured that one (yes…ONE) flimsy piece of newspaper would "protect" the top…then she proceeded to slosh hand cleaner all over the place and now I have two spots with newspaper stuck to them and a white spot….she offered to pay for the repair, and the woman that runs the agency also confirmed that I should send them the bill….I'm really pissed off, but really glad that I'm a furniture refinisher…..problem is that as soon as I touch it, the value goes down…..not for nothing, but it's about $2000 if I wanted to replace the table…..so yeah, I'm a little pissed off….

So anyhow…now that I have all my coverage for Pop, I can at least get back to a somewhat normal schedule….Still way behind on my eBay listings…and my sales are showing it….but I'm trudging along still!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I was wondering what happened to them nuts and bolts…..

Bill, I guess I'll hafta find me a new hero of the high seas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, good lesson…..


----------



## MadJester

Does anyone know what this type of level is called? It's marked "Simplex"....looks like a sort of post level, but I'm not having any luck researching it using that as a keyword…..any and all help is appreciated…thanks!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I guess I ll hafta find me a new hero of the high seas…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry buddy. I did successfully navigate about ten miles across big Lake Erie with about 4' waves.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya find the Canadian buoys???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, my dad says maybe something off a tractor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didn't go that far . I think there were 5' waves out there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There might have been 5 footers out there, but we had a big cabin cruiser when we went…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, don't look familiar from any red tractor I've seen…..


----------



## MadJester

Thanks guys…I'll look into the tractor idea….


----------



## superdav721

Boo!
1600 posts since i stopped by.
I do hope you are all well and doing fine.


----------



## MadJester

DAVE!

Well…can't find anything on the tractor level…..do you guys remember by any chance which brand of tractor? I'm not finding anything under Simplex Tractor…


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-It looks like the round knob is attached to the handle and it swings and the detents stick in the marker holes. It also looks like the range of angle is larger than you would incline a tractor-looks like almost 60 degrees. Is it cast iron or stamped metal?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks -
Did some quick skimming of messages. Great pictures Stumpy, and I do believe it's William's birthday today

Happy Birthday my friend.

Spent this past weekend burning 170bf of maple that was infested with powder post beetles. Major PIA. The guy I bought the lumber from however is going to be replacing it in the next few days. I have several hundred dozen to make before the craft show at the end of the month.

Some issues on the home front, but the ship seems to have righted itself for now.


----------



## superdav721

Happy b day William…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue, my dad thought maybe something to do with tractors. Then I found a French red tracteur…...Simplex tracteur. Pretty far fetched, but it IS red.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dave!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I think some there may be levels on hay balers or other such things that get pulled by a tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

The only thing on a tractor that I saw a level on was a post hole auger.


----------



## mojapitt

Took my wife to an Italian restaurant. I have not been there in about 4 years. My how they have gone down hill. Still cost $60.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks again guys (and you too 74! LOL)......more research! Oh, DON….it's cast aluminium….and yes, the arm is adjustable….


----------



## CFrye

Sue, I found Simplex railroad/house jack like this one









Hope that doesn't muddy the waters for ya!


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy…yeah, I knew about the jacks…but I haven't seen any of them with a level attached to it…..thanks!!


----------



## CFrye

I couldn't find any with levels attached, either. It seems like there should be, though, for a house jack.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Hello Dave and Sue. Long time no see.

Happy Birthday William

I have saw a level like that somewhere but don't think it was on any of the old tractors and equipment we had or any of the neighbors either.

Been having fun trying to assemble my new laser engraver. Only instructions are a you tube video that goes really fast and hard to keep up.


----------



## bandit571

Night Stand is upstairs for the night. Brought it up to see how it will set on a level surface…..needed two of the legs trimmed a bit. One was a bit stubborn…..second try worked.

Still not quite dry, figured it might dry a bit faster upstairs than in the basement…


----------



## bandit571

If you set a machine on a slope, this will show the slope. The you can use that to adjust the machine to level. Like the loader for a silo. One wheel might have to set a bit lower than the other. Then you can tilt the loader to level it up. The gauge would should when the machine is leveled. Just a WAG…..


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

got started on my EC yesterday - was so excited forgot to take a picture of the board that got flattened - the bug patterns on it are awesome! hopefully I'll get to see some more today when I work on the face frame 

Donut and coffee down - let the games begin!


----------



## GaryC

Um…


----------



## Gene01

DAVE!

Where's William, I wonder.

Mark, my engraver never showed up. CC not charged, either.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Did you hit the "Submit" button? I have "failure to submit" sometimes too.

Happy birthday, William!

DAVE!!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Festus!

Bandit….I figured it was for something like that….just a really unusual piece to find by itself I guess…..I'm just gonna wing it for the listing description and see how it goes…..no biggie….won't be the first time I tried to sell something that I have no clue about! LOL


----------



## Cricket

Oh gosh. I need coffee.


----------



## superdav721

Daves been seen?
Where?


----------



## bandit571

Dave just flies by, and waves….

Sue: call it an elevation setter…....
First Mountain Dew of the day is almost gone,,,,,,,need a second one to get me moving…

Carry on, I 'll be in the area all day….


----------



## mojapitt

All Dave, all night


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Gene I ordered mine from e-bay last Thursday with a delivery date of Oct. 5 to Nov. 10th. It was here yesterday afternoon. I wasn't expecting it for awhile. Going to take me as long to put it together and get the software installed as the shipping was.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, Maybe that's where I screwed up. I ordered mine from their site. Might still be on the boat.


----------



## Festus56

Here is the one I got Gene

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600mW-A3-30x40cm-Desktop-DIY-Violet-Laser-Engraver-Picture-CNC-Printer-Assembli-/282097612920?hash=item41ae53f878:g:yGUAAOSwyKxXg21z


----------



## superdav721

How are you doing Andy?
You are on my mind…


----------



## Gene01

> Here is the one I got Gene
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1600mW-A3-30x40cm-Desktop-DIY-Violet-Laser-Engraver-Picture-CNC-Printer-Assembli-/282097612920?hash=item41ae53f878:g:yGUAAOSwyKxXg21z
> 
> - Festus56


Thanks, Mark. Not the same company. I ordered from Gearbest in China. Some research is in order.


----------



## bandit571

A second coat is drying on the table, with a fan blowing at it. Threw the brush into the trash, and Max goes and digs it back out again, and then chews the handle…...

Second coat was just plain semi gloss varnish, we'll see how it looks after awhile.

Went to the shop, to retrieve the tripod for the camera…..wound up doing a full sharpening on a handplane…grinder, sander, stone, sandpapers sort of thing. Might need a follow-up on it, whenever I get back down there.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy today. He is doing well.

Bill, catch any fish yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Better fishing today, not great.  Caught several. Very windy.


----------



## bandit571

Keep an eye out,if you be near Port Clinton…..there is a rifle range down that way, and they have been known to sink a boat now and then…

Ok, Per Gene's request..a PIP or two?









The Fancy Side..









And, the not so fancy side….
Will need a third coat. Second coat was plain semi-gloss varnish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My little smallmouth bass. Dads largemouth. Guess who lives on that side of the lake.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya ever have one of those days when you measure twice and cut wrong??? After scraping 8 drawer boxes, I decided to turn out the light and drink beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that's absolutely when I bail out of the shop. If the mistakes start,they will only continue if I stay there.


----------



## bandit571

Had "one of them days" Monday…..learned my lesson…


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Did you hit the "Submit" button? I have "failure to submit" sometimes too.

Happy birthday, William!

DAVE!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I figured it was a good time to quit…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Bandit. It's really something special.

Dunno, Don. I think I did. Do some searching through the CC statements before contacting them.

Happy birthday William.
Today is my bride's birthday. She wants to celebrate it tomorrow by shopping for a new recliner for her.
Unless I luck out, it'll be a hundred miles, interspersed with sitting in, looking at and talking about various recliners in several stores. After all that, just watch. She'll decide on the first one she looked at.


----------



## Andrewski

Finished up the exercises today a little early. Came a Texas gully washer about 1:30. First time in ten years I've had to park the mobile command vehicle on dirt. Hour and a half later with the help of two one tons and a winch we got it out of the mud. Everyone was soaked to the bone. Going home tomorrow. I'm more than ready.


----------



## mojapitt

Not good when emergency vehicles are stuck in mud.

We just had a heavy shower run through here in the last hour.


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday Phyl!


----------



## Andrewski

I agree Monte, but the Chief always knows best.


----------



## mojapitt

I find it amazing how much some bosses forget after they get to the top. It can be very frustrating.


----------



## DIYaholic

*I AM NOT READY FOR THIS!!!*


----------



## bandit571

First a DAVE sighting, and now a RANDY sighting….in one day? must be the new meds….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I am not ready either Randy.

Nice table Bandit !!

Years ago when I was the Fire Chief the guys used to say it was "CHAOS".... Chief Has Arrived On Scene


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it should be banned until November


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it should be banned until November


----------



## Gene01

Nnooo!!!
It's way too soon.


----------



## bandit571

Halloween stuff has been out since Labour Day…

Marnin ta ye, Twerps and Randy…

PB& Honey on Wheat….OJ is something called Live Wire by Mountain Dew….can't find any REAL M.D. in the house.

Third coat about to go on the table. Tool Upkeep going on, lots of stuff needs sharpening back up. Not much lumber left, will have to keep my eyes open at the yard sales again..


----------



## superdav721

OK i gata tell you guys. I will be 50 in a few years. I asked the wife if I could save up for a dream I have always wanted.
She agreed. So in 2 to 3 years i will be paying cash for this.
My Dream


----------



## Festus56

Nice bike Dave!! That could be my next one too. My boy sells them in Sturgis, SD


----------



## bigblockyeti

Dave, that is nice and happy saving. I got a chance to ride one of the stripped down models with that motor a few years ago when they came out and it pulled pretty well. My current light touring bike does what I need it to for now and I've considered adding a Goldwing to the stable, but I'm not nearly old enough despite how perfectly they work for those looking to ride serious miles every year.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Because a couple of good friends have PMed me lately wanting to know if I've been doing any wood work. 
Here ya go:


----------



## mudflap4869

Great pens william. And the bowls look great too.
Dave, are you sure that you are ready for big boy toys?


----------



## mojapitt

William, always delightful to see your work.


----------



## Festus56

Nice work William. Quite a variety of projects and different wood too. You did good !!


----------



## bandit571

More wood saved from the fire pit…..looks good!


----------



## mojapitt

Almost show and tell time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Much better today. Caught a few walleye, a few catfish, a bunch of bass.


----------



## bandit571

Have run this up the Flagpole, we'll see who salutes it,,,









Top is a bit shiny…









But has quite a bit of grain details…


----------



## boxcarmarty

William slow down, you're smokin'.....

Dave, I'll buy ya a set of fringed leather lever wraps…..

Bill, we're gonna need ta see one of them 2-handed fishes…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to take a picture of the really big fish.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I forgot to take a picture of the really big fish.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You can borrow one of mine…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte where the gun barrel touches the cedar, will there be anything in separating the two?


----------



## Gene01

An Indian, Dave. Good on ya.

Good golly, William. You've been busy. Nice montage of some mighty fine work.

Nice pan sized walleye Bill. Your dad's bass looks a tad bigger. Great eatin', both of them.
Good to see you post again.

Stood straight and snapped a crisp one Bandit. That's one nice table.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Table looks good bandit. I always like to see sapwood in walnut projects.

Nice fish Marty. I've got a couple smallmouth mounted somewhere. I guess they're at my parents house. Cindy doesn't like dead animals on the wall. Dad had a largemouth that big on yesterday. It jumped and threw the lure.

Gene, dads bass definitely bigger. His catfish were also bigger.


----------



## mojapitt

Gun holders will have leather in them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love it Monte.

William!

Dave!

Mark!


----------



## mojapitt

Nice fish Bill. My wife is really wanting to go fishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Build a boat. Take her fishing.


----------



## mojapitt

There are some really cool boat makers here. That's way beyond my skill level.


----------



## bandit571

Take your time….then go ice fishing, instead….

Nice cabinet! Locks? needs a small motor to slowly spin the rifles, and others. maybe use an "Indexer" sort of thing? Lighting?


----------



## Andrewski

Finally home for a few weeks and then I go to Austin for a week.

You folks turn out some beautiful work.

I used to never miss a chance to go fishing, but haven't been in probably 25 years. Biggest catch was a nearly 5 pound channel cat.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is taking vacation for those of us who can't


----------



## mojapitt

My back feels like I was hit by a truck


----------



## boxcarmarty

Andy P, you're over due for a fishin' trip…..


----------



## Andrewski

Wonder if I could sneak a couple of poles on a cruise ship and do a little deep sea fishing while cruising.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill is taking vacation for those of us who can t
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's a lot of pressure. Hope you ALL like fishing and skiing. Skiing is next.
Bandit has a point. Ice fishing.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice skiing for me


----------



## CFrye

Ice fishing on a beach? 
Y'all been posting some beautiful eye candy. Good to see the Mississippians dropping by!


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to cut down on candy. Trying to lose weight.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I *want* to lose weight. The *trying* part hasn't begun, yet.


----------



## mojapitt

I have lost 10 lbs this summer. I am sure I could find it easily if I let up.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, it's not too cold yet, throw the rope out of the boat and jump some wake!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## CFrye

Good evening, Clothes Pin Lady!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ evening all! Good work you guys! can't wait to make more progress on my entertainment center! I've gotten a few boards planed on one side but that's it.

Jules craft event is on Sat. I managed to get all of the spare bedroom walls painted. Furniture has been put back and the cleaning process started. I need to take all of the painting supplies back downstairs. Ugh. Ladies will be staying overnight tomorrow night so it's a necessary evil. trying to get the rest of the house cleaned/tidied as well.I've got both camcorders set up just need to get memory cards in them and figure out where in the room they need to go when we set up tomorrow. I don't really like A/V work - it's not a strength for me. Hopefully some shop cleanup time on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you have reached that special level of success. There are people trying to copy you!


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra, Andy P, and everyone else.

Like that gun cabinet Monte. Pretty classy and functional too.

Table looks great Bandit. Good job!

Nice fish Bill. At least you caught some.


----------



## Doe

Dave! Sweet bike. Gerry and I have often discussed which wedding anniversary is the bike one. I guess we had the celebration wrong.


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice dream Dave. Wow $23,000 !!! Last new bike I bought was a 1973 HD XLH Sportster. Gave $2600.00 new. People thought I was crazy or on drugs (and I probably was), for spending that kind of money on a motorcycle when you could get a new 750cc Honda for $1100.00. Of course that was before Stumpy and the other kids were born and I still had some money!


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, Stumpy turned out to be a pretty good investment


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice monte.

William nice to see your outstanding work

Well no migraine today but coming off a 9 day one so I'm just plane tuckered out. I need to get in the shop and build a leather tooling box. I say I want it simple but I know it will not turn out that way. Well nubbers I'm going to go back to bed and hope I wake up not feeling like I was beaten. I'm sure the dog will gladly join in bed time.


----------



## CFrye

Look! It's s stumpy Stumpy!


----------



## Gene01

Happy Friday, nubbers. What y'all got planned in the shop for the weekend?
I'll be re doing some screw ups from last week. I'd tell you about them but, I don't want to talk about it.
Yesterday, Phyl and I went shopping for a new recliner for her birthday. She found one in the first store we went to. She still needed to visit other stores, just make sure, though. The chair she chose has motors! Not a lift chair…she's not there yet…but the back and leg rest are motorized. We had never seen that before. But, we don't get out much. 
Coffee's ready. Catch y'all later.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, my DeWalt ROS is about to bite the big one. It's been good, but needs to be replaced. Recommendations?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I've had good luck with my 6" Rigid. Never used a DeWalt but the Rigid surprised me with it's smooth operation and its aggressiveness. It's way better than my PC.
Dust collection on the Rigid is next to worthless, though. I use solid stick on disks, anyway. The velcro pad lasted about a day.


----------



## MustacheMike

Yea the kid left me knee deep in saw dust to run off and teach three classes today and tomorrow at Woodworking in America.


----------



## bandit571

Pumpkin bread in the oven, smelling up the place…..

Have a Meet & Greet going on tomorrow in the Dungeon Shop…..something about fixing up old hand planes….

Not sure what is on the schedule for today…...Boss hasn't said..


----------



## mojapitt

I am a Dewalt fan in general. But I would say that the ROS is good, not great. That's why I want to shop around. Festool is not in the budget though.


----------



## Festus56

Do not get a Ryobi ROS , I do not like mine, about like holding a small jackhammer after a few minutes of work. Like Gene's the dust collection is nothing to brag on either.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, my compressor is in the shop. The noise really bothers me, otherwise, I'd like to try a Dynabride air sander. Just a thought


----------



## mojapitt

My air compressor REALLY annoys me. That won't be the direction either.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have a 6" ros that's a porter cable from lowes it was on the open box/ clearance rack. Everything but the box do $45 and I'm very happy with it minus if I use it for a long time with out anti vibration gloves it makes my hands numb.


----------



## mojapitt

Next request for opinions.

3/4" Birch plywood is about the same price as the select pine I use to make drawers. Would I be better to switch?


----------



## diverlloyd

I like using plywood for drawers Monte, I think it saves time but moving around full sheets kind of sucks. But I also use pine and poplar so it's a toss up on your price point factoring your time. I almost always use tempered hard board for bottoms on everything I really like that stuff for some reason. Just my opinion and not much help I guess.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm home. It's raining it's arse off.
Monte, I have a dewalt and it's been good, not great for a long time. I like my dads makita better, but I don't know if you can still get it. What's yours doing? I thought mine was dead, but then I replaced the Velcro pad. Made a huge difference. I think I was also eying a Bosch, not sure. Sometimes I feel like my dewalt is just shaking and not actually sanding anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would be worried about birch plywood for drawers. The veneer is so thin I think it might be a splinter issue. The last drawers I made for my kitchen I used AC half inch pine plywood. The veneer is much thicker. Aside from that, I think I'd stick with pine or poplar.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been making grumbling noises and today it failed to run and started smoking. It has been retired.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I have a variable speed 5" Porter Cable that looks like an angle grinder and has a pretty good orbit diameter to remove material quickly when needed. If I were buying a new 5" ROS today, I'd get a Bosch.


----------



## mojapitt

Bosch is pretty highly rated


----------



## Gene01

Monte, as some have cautioned, birch ply is splinter prone. Baltic birch is my choice.


----------



## mojapitt

http://timothyswoodworking.com/category/furniture/

Bill, check these out for your dining chairs


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are pretty Monte. I like the maloof joint, but I'm not ready to make a bunch of sculpted chairs.


----------



## Andrewski

Monte, 1/2" Baltic birch is my choice for drawer sides.

I just got a Dewalt ROS a couple of months ago. I like it ok, but compared to the ten year old PC I had, anything would have been an improvement.


----------



## bandit571

Idiots are out on the roads today….

#1: Trying to get Craig to work…looked in the rearview, Dummy passes a school bus IN the school zone, and rides almost on my rear bumper. Mainly because I didn't want to do 40in a 2o mph School zone. Also tries to pass with the double yellow "NO PASSING" lines…winds updriving left of center. All the while flipping me off, yelling…...

Turns out we were going to the same place….driver pulls up beside me and keeps on yelling.

#2: north bound on 235, driver did NOT stop at the light on 36…..can you say T-Boned. Well, after all, those red lights are for other drivers, not ones in a hurry…guess who did not make to work….

Seen a lot of dummies on the road today…..stop signs are just a suggestion, right? I get the "pleasure" of Miss Road Rage again tonight….she might just find herself in the Logan County Jail, before midnight…..

Never had a ROS in the shop, not sure IF I ever will…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit the wife and I just had this discussion over dinner about people only seeing there side of things and not thinking of both sides of a issue. Most people should have a license.

I was in Bosch reaxx thread and have a good question for the safety saw owners. Does having the stopping tech make you more complacent around the saw? I tried looking online for some stats but no luck. I was looking for a accident rate in percentage vs owners of safety tech and those with no tech in the same price range to see if the rate was close to the same. I know lobbing off a finger is bad and just a couple of knicks is a better but I think seeing data side by side would be nice. Maybe I should start a thread but I know how those usually end when a sawstop is involved.

Monte what kind of sandpaper do you use on your ros Velcro or PSA. I use the PSA and the ones from harbor freight. I have seen much difference between the 3m and the harbor freight ones. Just wondering if you or anyone who uses a lot of sandpaper has noticed a big difference between brands. Sanding sucks.


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, I can see the complacency issue. Safety features are great, but it still shouldn't replace thinking and paying attention to what you are doing.


----------



## mojapitt

If I ever hired employees, I would get a Sawstop to try to keep them from being stupid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I'm gonna draw a task out of the hat and see what screw up I'm gonna fix this weekend…..

I have 2 DeWalts, a B&D, and a Porter Cable ROS, I mostly use the DeWalts…..

Monte, give it a try, I use 1/2" oak ply to make my drawers…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, hope you draw an easy one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

All of mine are electric, air is used in most cabinet shop for it's quick work, it will knock a board down real quick…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Complacency was talked about a lot in college as the leading cause of death amongst my fellow workers. So it's stuck in my head. It would be nice to see some research on it maybe if I go back to college I will right one of my finals on the subject.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll probably recut some oak drawers I screwed up a few days ago…..


----------



## mojapitt

Complacency/laziness has to be the biggest cause of accidents. Even if you are in a hurry, you should still work safe.


----------



## bandit571

Just because one has a license to drive a vehicle in the State of Ohio, in no way, shape or form does that promise they actually know HOW.

And, no, Abe Lincoln was NOT my Driver's Ed teacher…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, you use the wrong kind of horsepower for Abe


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found the drivers in Sandusky to be very nice.


----------



## bandit571

Try driving between Bellefontaine and Marysville about….3pm on a Friday…...on Rt. 33…...


----------



## DIYaholic

If you don't like the way I drive….
Stay off of the sidewalks!!!


----------



## Gene01

Yesterday, after a great lunch with the wife, I took a nap. Thats when she took over driving.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, back in early 80s, I got a police escort home for driving down the sidewalk.


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I get tired at work, I just set the cruise and take a power nap…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, it not just your part of Ohio, in and around Cleveland is a great place to see some of the stupidest drivers. I have a theory that all these new cars with more cameras installed for driver convenience will be recording all of the time and when something goes wrong, it will be captured. Any car with Onstar already has a modem built in and if they can cut the power to the engine, flash the lights or unlock the doors, they can certainly tap into the cameras to see what's going on. In less than 30 years you'll have to push the little blue button and let the local police know someone's tailgating you (if it's not done automatically for you) the offending driver will receive notification of the citation on their dash and will have a specified period to pay it before their car won't start anymore.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hope not Yeti, that'll put a damper on my road rage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Grandsons birthday today, cake is at 5pm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I am at work at 5. Can you do it earlier?


----------



## mojapitt

Magnets and other hardware being installed this morning


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll see what I can do Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, WOW… Long time friend of the family passed away yesterday morning from a short bout with cancer. I've just been asked to make a Memorial Urn…..

I'll be busy the rest of the weekend…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's one of the toughest things to do. Best wishes to the family.


----------



## Gene01

That's a tough job, Marty.
Condolences to the family.


----------



## Festus56

> Grandsons birthday today, cake is at 5pm…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Can you wait for me Marty? It is my birthday too, I will be there as soon as we get the bike on the road in a bit.

Sorry for the loss of a friend, they good man to do a tough job though.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Mark! I'm glad you are older than me.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Mark. Hope you get some neat toys.


----------



## Festus56

> Happy birthday Mark! I m glad you are older than me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Happy birthday, Mark. Hope you get some neat toys.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks guys, Yep always remember I am ahead of you Monte.

Not sure I can afford many more neat toys Gene. Even gifts seem to cost money.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, tomorrow will be the exciting conclusion of the gun cabinet.


----------



## Gene01

Is that an open invitation to the unveiling, Monte?
Will there be Champagne or is it BYOB?
Jeans and tee shirts OK?
Really anxious to see it. Gonna load it up for the pics?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, it would look better without that film on the plexi. 
Happy bday Mark and Marty's grandson.
Sorry to hear that Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Before 9 this morning we had 2 vehicle accidents at the same intersection. First was a lady ran a red light and hit a truck going 55. Second was a big ice truck couldn't stop for a light so went right and turned over on school entrance. Nobody hurt in either amazingly.


----------



## mojapitt

Pulling the plastic off the lexan is pretty much the unveiling. Couple little things to touch up.


----------



## Andrewski

Happy birthday.


----------



## Andrewski

I'll be waiting for the unveiling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm taking some time out for birthday cake, who wants chocolate???

Mark, we're waiting on you for the candles…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work now. Just stop by with a piece.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll have some Marty and I'm on the way to Monte's.


----------



## mojapitt

Not happy times right now. 4" sewer line leaking. Yuk


----------



## firefighterontheside

You might want to eat that cake first.


----------



## bandit571

A fellow from SMC showed up after lunch today. Toured the Dungeon Shop. Had a Cordovan Stanley #4 that needed a bit of work. When Andrew left, the plane was making see through shavings…

This morning, it took a bit of a chase, since the Game was a-foot…local campground annual garage sale day…but for $5 for my items and the $5 for the boss' items









Figured I had enough time to get them cleaned up..









For "scale" that Stanley square is 10". It even has a patent date. All three have Rosewood handles. Lots of brass fittings. Not too bad a day..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit those are nice bevels, I have a bunch of the plastic and aluminum ones I was thinking of using part off of them to make some nice wood ones.


----------



## Festus56

Marty sorry I am late for the cake. Just use a weed burner for candles, it will look about the same. Had a nice ride today and a good meal at one of our favorite eating places. Now doing nothing the rest of the night except have a few beers.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a good day in the shop before heading out for cake, it was a great opportunity to use my locking miter bit…..


----------



## mojapitt

Nice joint Marty.

How was the cake?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cake was good and moist, ice cream was cold, and Spiderman theme was everywhere…..


----------



## Gene01

Any cautions and tips for us Marty? 
There's one in the bit drawer I haven't had the guts to try.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any cautions and tips for us Marty?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, don't let the ice cream melt or your cake will get soggy…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, I gotta old Delta/Rockwell I ll make ya a good deal on, it s the 2 speed wood/metal one. How does $100 sound??? If that s too much, I ll take $99.95…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, guess I overlooked this, yeah, I can do that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Turn your RPM's down a bit because of the larger bit, but not to low that it struggles with the cut. One cut is horizontal and the other is vertical. Hold your wood tight to the table and make sure it doesn't ride up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, I'll put your name on it… If ya hurry, I'll throw in a piece of the wife's pumpkin bread…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Am I to late for cake & ice cream?
If so…. where are the cold ones???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, Marty ate all cake. Mark drank the cold ones.


----------



## DIYaholic

Guess I'll hafta swing by & steal Bandit's Mountain Dews!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I'm good with that


----------



## Festus56

Still a few cold ones left if you hurry Randy


----------



## bandit571

Too late, Randy, already went and hid my Mountain Dews….then snuck off to Waffle House for a late night snack…


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning All! SO's event was a success even though the audience was small. My A/V skills are getting better but I've got a lot to learn. Started stripping that maple top last night as well, so going to check it this AM. Better start the coffee!


----------



## ssnvet

guess where the Mainiac is?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… in the gutter looking at things from a sideways perspective??? Oh wait, that's Randy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Plastic is off (I didn't cry or anything). Project post coming later this morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I started to get a 'lil emotional, but managed to keep it together…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get the day goin'.....

BRB…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know they had trees on Mars…..

It's been ten years since I used my lock miter bit. I had to do a lot of trial and error before they came out matching. I should consider using it again since I have a much more powerful router in my table now and have totally rebuilt my table top. When I use my rail and stile set is have a piece of square plywood that I use as a sort of sled to help keep the piece square to the fence. That would help with the the miter bit for end grain. I only used mine on long grain.


----------



## mojapitt

I should try the mitre bits. Maybe a new way to do an old job.


----------



## mojapitt

Project posted

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/268082#


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Matt that could be in Wyoming, South Dakota, Colorado, Utah or New Mexico but I am going to say maybe Sedona Arizona area.

Cabinet looks great Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I think you knocked it out of the park. I'd like to see it loaded up.


----------



## mojapitt

Wow I am tired. I think I will have one of Marty's naps


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Outstanding project !!!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy! Hope you are doing well my friend.


----------



## Gene01

Howdy, Andy. Hope all's well with you.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Andy. Good to see traces of your fingerwork again Been missing you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy. How are you my friend?


----------



## bandit571

ANDY!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great day to ya Andy…..

Now, who took my nap???


----------



## DIYaholic

Howdy, Andy!!!

I found an unused nap….
claimed it for myself!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Andy, good to see you.

You folks are making me tired. Guess I will go make my own nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't you just love the people who squeeze every loaf of bread to see which is better?


----------



## Gene01

I only do that to toilet paper.


----------



## Andrewski

Happy Sunday everybody. Good to see so many out and about.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I'm on the downhill side of this box, this thing ain't easy…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gang…

Just got back from AZ and my dad's memorial service. We had a nice family gathering with four generations present and I couldn't have hoped for things to have turned out better. We took a couple short trips to some of the places my dad loved to visit and Sedona was one of them. Organ Stop Pizza was another, and it was fun to see the kiddies marvel at the organ and enjoy "quality" music.










Flew home on a red eye, to maximize time with the fam. but didn't get a wink of sleep, as the seats on the Airbus 210 were horrible.

Mom is doing well, and can finally get some sleep (she pushes herself way too hard and isn't the best at accepting help). I totally lost it while giving the eulogy, but that was pretty much expected, as I couldn't even read what I wrote without getting choked up.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. your new carousal gun cabinet is very cool. I wouldn't be surprised if you get requests for more of them.


----------



## Gene01

A good son you are.
Wish I'd known the particulars of your stay, would've driven over to meet you.
Be coming. Back?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all.

have a question. do they make door slider hardware so the door slides to the OUTSIDE of the unit instead of the inside??

going to see a county office about a marriage license tomorrow. other than that just glad to have one more day off.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, since I assume that the marriage license is for you, congratulations.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, if I am going to use glass to span an open area of a dining table, should I use tempered only?


----------



## Andrewski

Monte, I would highly recommend tempered.


----------



## mojapitt

1/4" tempered is what I figured. I just never used glass before.


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... I just never used glass before….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me neither….
I drink out of the bottle!!!


----------



## ssnvet

I've never used glass in a project… but I've broken a glass table that wasn't tempered and the shards were pretty scary. Glad the kids didn't do it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, that would be a bi-fold… and congrads…..

Monte, definitely tempered…..

I hate Mondays…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I like this Monday because I get off work in 41 minutes.
Going to look at a project for someone this morning. I have no idea what it is. I'll let ya know.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
And it's Gorgeous one, too.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everyone. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Cricket

I so needed this coffee…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is a good day and having coffee with Cricket is great too!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Thanks! Heading to get breakfast and go downtown.

Bifold huh? I'm going to buy the ply I need today and I'll look for those. Think that's the only way I'll get doors on my entertainment center


----------



## GaryC

Umornin…


----------



## rhybeka

that was a quick trip. going to look and see if I can find those bifold hinges at the place I'm going to pick up ply.

*EDIT* appears they are pivot door slides and they only go to the inside of the cabinet. ugh. I don't want to have to make my cabinet bigger!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think he was suggesting making bifold doors. Takes up less space when opened. Basically just one door hinged on another door. Typical they ride in a track. On my bedroom door they just fold out to make a 36" door, but when the door is open one door folds over the other so it only takes up 18" of wall space. If you're wanting the doors that swing out and then slide into the cabinet you could make a combination where there is a bifold door on that type of track. You would indeed have to make the cabinet a bit wider, but it would save you depth. I'm sure that was confusing.

I just looked a job to build about an 8' X 8' bookcase/entertainment center. She wants doors to hide the tv when not in use. I will probably just make them bifold. When open they cover up some books, but she didn't mind that. I'm gonna post a picture and get your input.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She kind of hinted at connecting the bookcases on either side of the room with a new one, but I just don't think it will work with the windows being where they are. Also wants a lower cabinet to go all the way across at the bottom. Again, how am I gonna tie into the existing cases? I think it will look wrong. I suggested just build in between the windows.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, this is the style I used on an entertainment center


----------



## mojapitt

I agree with not connecting below the windows. Too easy to make it look cluttered at that end now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that Monte. I think her problem with that would be losing book space. If she had her way there would be no tv there, but her husband won't give up his tv. I made them several new shelves for these bookcases a while back. It was tough matching the color and finish. Now I'll have to match a whole new set.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, the customer is always right. But to save her money, sketch up your ideas to scale and let her make the choice. I have done so in the past and the customer can compare their own ideas to yours and make the better choice for them. It has worked for me, (since I am the expert?) several times in the past. Rarely a dissatisfied client.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I told her I'd do. Draw two scaled-ish drawings and let her pick. Thanks for the advice Jim….expert advice.


----------



## bandit571

OK, went into Aldis today…..I spent $7 on a plastic package…One spot says it was made in China…another says it was certified in Germany. ( V pa) and half the lettering is in Spanish….









A 20" crosscut panel saw, an 11-7/8" backsaw ( dovetails?) and a Drywall saw..









Saw blades have a German address printed on them.









$6.99 at your local Aldis store…on sale. All the saw blades have their own teeth guards. Will try these out later, might have a job for a couple of them…


----------



## Gene01

Which one do you not have?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill,if you were to put something under the windows, I would make it so they could sit on them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold on Beka, an entertainment cabinet is a whole nuther can of worms… One's for eatin' and the other for fishin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, don't worry about the book, wait for the movie to come out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sneak peak… What's everybody think???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Sneak peak… What s everybody think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You're using a fishing theme for your rocking chair…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

You found some blue pine and half a bobber….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Actually it's walnut…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty is being Knotty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No more then usual…..


----------



## mojapitt

Severely lacking enthusiasm tonight. Need inspiration.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy…...Monte needs inspiration.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would give you mine but it seems to be lost here also. Stared at the wall again today


----------



## Festus56

Evening All,

Pretty cool Marty whatever it is !!

Fresh out of inspiration here too.

Hope the best way wins out Bill. As long as the customer thinks it is their idea.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I leave you guys alone for a while and I come back to… the usual nonsense 

I managed to get the face frame pieces milled yesterday evening - feels good and I'm excited! I also picked up all of the ply I'll need. Whit and I went over my design again. I sketched up a part design for the doors yesterday but decided they'd just be regular doors and mount to the face frame instead of trying to get all fancy (i.e. expensive). Since they'd be about 34" wide I'd have to have three flipper hinges per door. Not so much. I have a bit to think on it. Today's task will be assembling said face frame and starting to finish the boards for the sides and top. So excited!


----------



## Andrewski

Morning all. I'm pouring coffee down fast as I can in an effort to wake up.

Cleaned out a few little scraps last night. Trying to make some jar lid caps. I saw them in one of the forum threads somewhere, but can't locate again. I'll take a picture when they get a little farther along.

Everybody be safe and have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

uuummmm…need a nap..


----------



## Cricket

> uuummmm…need a nap..
> 
> - bandit571


 Me too!


----------



## CFrye

I remember seeing those lids in projects a while back, AP. The LJ is from AZ…


----------



## CFrye

> Sneak peak… What s everybody think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That is cool, Marty!
AP, this?


----------



## bandit571

Found something the backsaw can use..









Better look?









As for the Panel saw?









It is great as a crosscut saw..









But , not much as a Rip saw…








Too fine a teeth….needed something like these..









5-1/2ppi Rip filed. This one tended to drift to the left…...might be the saw, or the saw operator…

These are more for a Carpenter to tote around in his tool box, than a cabinet shop.


----------



## Andrewski

Candy, that's not the one's I saw, but they are like that, only without the spindle top. Mine are slick on top and not nearly as nice.

Thanks for finding that.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Well, I actually got paid for wood working today…

This is my model of the the turn table work station …









And here's the Turn table in progress.


----------



## mudflap4869

Re-sanded the cabinet top, and made sure the dust was all wiped off. Brushed on a nice coat of laquer. The fan picked up kind of lint(?) and dusted it down good. I'll admit that my language was unfit for use around people, but the devil made me say that. Came back an hour later and the laquer had bubbled up again. YEP, same damned words I used before. Tossed the somebich out side to let the sun bake it. Gonna get me some 40 grit and make sure it is ground down to pure wood before I waste any more time on it. I am almost out of cherry and can't afford to toss this in the burn pile like I feel like doing at the moment. Lodgepole pine aint cheap either. 90 degrees and high humidity out there and the sweat keeps running in my eyes and falling on lens of my glasses. No flippin ice cream in the freezer. That is enough to cause a guy to have a bad attitude. To danged lazy to drive the mile to dollar general store to fetch some. The danged old BOB would just eat it all up while I was doing something else. Other than that it has been a wonderful day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I worked as an instructor at the FD yearly live burn training. My job was to stand inside and set the fires. Of course in full protection and on air. It was a bit warm for this training. I got way overheated. Had vision problems and bad headache. Advil and a little nap and I feel a bit better.


----------



## Andrewski

Bill, been there, done that. It's easy to get too hot before you know it. It's easy to ruin a perfectly good helmet in the flash over chamber too. But it's really fun!!

Dang, I miss the old days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Andy, we don't get many fires any more. The only way to scorch our helmets is in training fires.


----------



## bandit571

Dropped off Craig at work, and headed for Sidney, OH. Had to pick up the X-ray disc for the knee doctor. About halfway there, was getting a TIA…..eyes were going loco. Nothing else, just the eyes. By the time we get to the Hospital, it had cleared up…figures.

Had to eat me own cooking tonight…Ground up italian Sausage, mushrooms, GARLIC, and a Potatoes O'Brian mix. Big bowl full with shredded cheese on top. Skipped putting the eggs in it, this time around.

Worked at getting a handplane all sharpened back up..









Might be about there…


----------



## bandit571

Had a "special" copter flying around this evening….all black, no markings. Circling around at just over tree top level….was NOT a Medevac, either. That one was out looking for something, or someone. It later headed southeast towards Columbus, OH…..

Now what did I do…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, have you considered poly???

Bill, ya should have said somethin', I could have had ya carry some hot dogs in your training. I've had a hankerin' for some chili cheese dogs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since our rescue dummy got roasted, I bet the hotdogs would have been really well done.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bill and Andy P. you guys are making me miss the good old days. Would be fun again but wouldn't be able to do half the things I used to. Really liked being an instructor, especially the hands on stuff.

I agree Bandit that plane is tuned up. Need to do some work on a couple planes and several chisels myself soon. Just have not had time to get the sharpening station out for awhile.


----------



## MadJester

Monte, back when I was using an ROS on a regular basis, I used a Bosch….love it…when the first one got trashed from years of my abuse, I got another one…I mostly do hand sanding now because I got tired of having to use the ROS and then sand out the little swirlies….

Bandit…nice haul on the rosewood and brass pieces! 

Matt…so sorry for your loss…

Mudflap…there are few things worse than bubbles in lacquer…unless it's orange peel…or that thing where it looks like it's trying to get away from itself…..if the bubbles are small….hit it with some 320 grit (120 or 220 if the bubbles are really bad) and then some red scotchbrite pads…..the scotchbrite will still give you good tooth for the next coat…..

I've been working my tiny butt off the last three days or so to get listings up on eBay….is it possible to have your brain explode from researching brace drills?

If anyone is interested, click on my ugly mug, then click the link at the top of my profile…for those that are less inclined to bop around to different pages…here's the link to my tools section…..http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## mojapitt

2'x4' coffee table top. I hope the Elm and curly maple are different enough to stand out.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, brush a bit of lacquer thinner on it. Won't hurt it and it'll give some idea of the contrast if you use varnish.


----------



## mojapitt

The base. It will have storage and a lift top.


----------



## diverlloyd

Getting over heated sucks, a coworker and I used to bet on how much weight we would loose in a shift in the middle of summer. 13lbs was his high mine was 10lbs. It get hits when it's 130f in a building and you are in full leathers and preheating the metal to 900f then welding it. Although there is a lot of fun to be had with the 10000000 btu rose bud torch you can melt a coworkers plastic cup/bottle from about 15' away. That job had its downfalls but being able to heat something up and beat on it all day with a log on stick was one of my favorite things.


----------



## mojapitt

Grain pattern is very different. Wish the Elm was darker.


----------



## ssnvet

They had just built a new state of the art fire training facility at the Sub Base in CT when I was there last. When they hit the simulated hull insulation fire, the entire wall burst into flames in front of you and the heat just about knocked you on your butt. The trainees wore standard issue fire retardant coveralls (poopy suits) and sucked rubber off either the emergency air manifold or an OBA (re-breather with KO2 canisters). A proper helmet and Nomex turnout coat would have helped a LOT, but we were only allowed what we would have available on the boat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning! Wake up everybody, it's time to make the doughnuts. Or at least get some to eat.


----------



## Andrewski

Our structure fires have dropped substantially in the last few years. Probably 85% of our fires are grass/wild land.

Without good Nomex gear, I believe I'll pass, burns hurt.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps..

Andy… 
"Without good Nomex gear, I believe I'll pass, burns hurt" 
That's probably why they called them orders instead of recommendations. :^p
Off course the only alternative aboard the sub was for everyone to die and going to the bottom.

Back to the races.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm, been told I HAD to wake up…..NEED a Mountain Dew!

Way too bright and sunny outside…..Grrrrrr. Hard to get motivated to go to the shop….That fellow named Gumption is nowhere to be found…


----------



## bandit571

Couple "Blasts from the Past"? Maybe I can redo one..









Mission Style Sofa Table? Recycled a 2×10 from an old waterbed frame. 
Or…









Do a better job with a Mission Style TV Stand? Lumber that made this one was from a Picnic Table the fellow had made from a Cedar tree he had cut down. Might be some for Monte to do? IF you look right in front of the TV, about in the center of it, you MIGHT spy a Dutchman patch. Seems there was a line of old Carriage bolt holes. I made a few "patches" to cover them up.

Just floating around a few ideas for the next project to do…


----------



## bandit571

Actually, the shop does have a small "project" to do…..A wood bodied, iron framed plane needs a bit of a rehab….

Wood body is way out of whack. Needs a good cleaning, too. Ironworks need derusted, and new paint. Not sure yet about the iron. May keep the "gory details" here, or would a Blog be better?

Waiting for the house to cool down a bit, before I go see Mr. Gumption again….#


Code:


@##

 Slave driver….


----------



## bandit571

Have decided that since my own body is out of whack….might as well wander down to the shop, and work on that old plane. Cussing MIGHT be involved, though….


----------



## mojapitt

Having difficulty finding intelligent help at Menards. Shocking I know.


----------



## bandit571

Well, here is the plane that needed some work..









not the greatest looking thing..









And after an afternoon of rehab…


----------



## Festus56

> Having difficulty finding intelligent help at Menards. Shocking I know.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Come up to Billings and try Lowes. They are non-existent help. About like HD in Gillette. Menards in Gillette was good and HD here is good. Never know.


----------



## mojapitt

The last time I was at HD in Gillette, it was pathetic.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have found that at any box store if you find the oldest,angry and most miserable looking person there they are the ones to talk to.


----------



## JL7

Hey all, 1128 new posts…..wow.

Have a good friend in the ICU and he is miraculously cheating death after (not sure of the order) pneumonia, heart attack, stroke, cardiac arrest, stroke. He is now breathing on his own. It is a miracle.

I pulled up to the hospital, where the nurses are on strike and some alarm is going off.

Inside the PA system is repeating Red Alert in 5th floor of the East Wing (loudly)......I see the fire trucks roll in….but no one is panicking. I need to get to 3rd floor of the East Wing and find the elevators…....I'm stopped saying I can't use the elevators because there is a fire on the 5th floor. Turns out it is a retired co-worker of mine…...Hey Dave! Says there is a fire but I can take the stairs if I want….What?

Not sure if there really was a fire or was it just a drill??

My friend Bobby was awake and recognized me and even talked, even though they don't want him talk…...cool. Claudia, the nurse from Georgia was awesome. I am always in awe of what the nurses go through….thanks for that…..

On another note, I did pick up up some Maloof bits:










No rocker in the plans right now but maybe something…....


----------



## bandit571

JEFF!


----------



## JL7

BANDIT!

Flash flood warning here now, and will be sending it on to Marty, and quite possibly he'll share with you!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff,

Good news about your friend. We will be sending more rain to you in a few days it sounds like.


----------



## JL7

Hey Mark…...thanks. And I hear the forecast is for more rain…..the grass is loving it….me, not so much!

I haven't sold the Triumph, and just trying to get it running right again…......need to tear the carbs apart again (for the 5th time)........it only idles on one cylinder…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff, maybe a maloof cutting board.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's Jeff???


----------



## Gene01

Hey Jeff…..y. 
Glad your buddy is getting better. Sounds like he had a series of ordeals.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Who s Jeff???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You know…...Jeff…...the guy with the wood nuts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll take your word for it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, Glad your friend is pulling thru, strike means he doesn't have to pay the hospital…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I noticed a spider on my front porch earlier that was about 3 foot in diameter, I'm not sure what he's been eatin', but there was a business card laying there from a Jehovah Witness…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill….thanks for the Maloof cutting board idea…..hadn't thought of that…...not sure about the wood nuts, but who knows….nuts for sure…..

Hey Gene!

Marty…....?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Jeff…. happy to see you stop in and glad to hear about your friends recovery.

I'm pretty bummed as I misplaced my phone while at the high school open house Tuesday. I called the office and they said one was found in the men's room and turned in, which matched the description of my phone, and they would set it aside with my name on it. But by the time my wife got there, someone else had "picked it up". Battery is dead so I can't use the find phone app.

Nighty-night time…


----------



## bandit571

Marty, try to keep all them storms over there…..at least send them up towards Ham's area.. Wabash is running a bit low, anyway..


----------



## mojapitt

It's not the look I wanted, but I don't hate it either.


----------



## bandit571

I was going to Blog about those plane rehabs…..doubt IF anyone would read them….may not bother….

Monte: I see a figure in the field. Like a charging horse. With a fancy bridle like Merrie Olde England would use…


----------



## DIYaholic

> I have found that at any box store if you find the oldest,angry and most miserable looking person there they are the ones to talk to.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Umm….
I ain't the oldest, angriest & most miserable….
Guess I DON'T resemble that remark!!!

Hey JEFF!!!


----------



## bandit571

RANDY!!!


----------



## Festus56

> I have found that at any box store if you find the oldest,angry and most miserable looking person there they are the ones to talk to.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> Perfect !! We can use you out west Randy. Need quality help.
> 
> Umm….
> I ain t the oldest, angriest & most miserable….
> Guess I DON T resemble that remark!!!
> 
> Hey JEFF!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## bandit571

First a JEFF sighting….then a RANDY sighting right after…..shared computer?


----------



## bandit571

Have a bunch of Pine 1xs in the shop…..might see what I can use those for…


----------



## bandit571

Still might do a blog about rehabs









Like how to square an edge?









And, maybe get the edge polished up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Bill and others.


----------



## Gene01

GO FOR IT, BANDIT. Do it. You have one fan that would read it, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I am still in "UM" mode.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a project to repair some old rocking chairs. For whatever reason, a friend of mine I haven't really seen since I was in high school, has two chairs with no rockers. She has one rocker that is off. I have to make four new ones. She thinks they are just cut and not laminated. We shall see.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate repairing furniture. Call Sue.

You are now considered a "rocker" guy.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everybody.

Monte, I like it.

Bandit, do the BLOG, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the differences are subtle but very appealing. I like it.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

It's a happy day, as my lost cell phone was recovered. So I'm doing the finders dance.

It's mind boggling how many projects I'm juggling at work… any more and I'm afraid I'll start dropping the balls.

Todays lesson learned… when you remove the shipping plug on a gear box, and install the vent plug, and then tip the unit on it's side, gear oil spills out! Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Matt. It's ok to spill the oil, just don't drop the balls….....Cause then the balls get oily.


----------



## mojapitt

Latest coffee table


----------



## mojapitt

Having a little of "read the directions dumbaxx" moment this morning.


----------



## bandit571

UUUUUuuummmmmm…..


----------



## Gene01

Well, reading directions led to a great looking and multi use table. 
Where did you find that hardware, anyway?


----------



## mojapitt

Amazon. Works good, but next time I will buy the one-piece lift.


----------



## bandit571

I guess I HAVE to drive the Boss to the grocery store after a bit…..takes an hour in the store…to buy…three things?

Beka: When is the Big Day? How would a little Walnut Table as a wedding gift sound?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Monte. I'll have a gander.


----------



## bandit571

Need a few chisel worked on, whenever I get back from the "Trip to the Store" MAYBE pictures later?


----------



## Gene01

The one from Woodtech looks like a singleton but the description says it's sold as a pair????
Color me confused.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit no gifts needed, but you are welcome to come down for the weenie roast and BYOB on Sat. Oct.1st - you are ALL welcome but I know Bandit is the closest  Ceremony is our actual anniversary- Oct. 2nd.

I got the one set of side boards milled and biscuit jointed together last night - didn't get a pic once they were clamped but this is what they look like









So excited!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, these are the ones that I got

Woodtek 164228, Hardware, Table, Folding Table Hardware, Coffee Table Top Lift Mechanism-L+r


----------



## bandit571

Feeling highly UN-motivated today….knee is very sore today. Almost too sore for any Yard Sale Walk-abouts….

Don't feel like going to the shop on Pain-Killers…..maybe a nap. instead?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: What time will the hot dogs be done??


----------



## ssnvet

I have connived, conspired and sneaked around at work for 4 months now and finally today, I got permission from my boss to take residency of 1/4 of the 24×24 garage attached to the 24×24 small house we call an engineering office. Within two hours of getting the green light I had the milling machine, tool chest and work bench relocated, staking out my claim before anyone squawks.










The owner came marching over to get the lawn tractor and scowled when he saw what I was up to, so I quickly put on the razzle-dazzle about the new turn table project and how much money it was going to save us, and how many other efficiency projects we were going to build in our new "machine shop" (formerly his tractor garage). I'm pretty sure I won him over… which means it's time to kick out the yard maintenance guy and steal the other half of the bay. :^)

This is what I'm ultimately shooting for. Mill, lathe, surface grinder, drill press, and thee work benches.










My empire is expanding… just call me Napoleon


----------



## diverlloyd

congrats beka


----------



## mojapitt

Good going Matt


----------



## mojapitt

They were done last weekend. But someone in my one-person shop broke the mirror. They are ready to go.


----------



## JL7

I got a new roof and gutters on the house last year due to hail and decided to spring for the extra bucks to get the (generic) leaf guard things for the gutters….....I have 2 big Silver Maples in the backyard that dump massive amounts of tree crap on the roof….....

Last night they did their job…...some debate on the actual rain totals, but seems to be between 7 and 9 inches and no water in the basement shop!!

I think that investment just paid off…......

These are photos from down the street:


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, that's either a lot of rain or really strange way to go fishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Holy crap Jeff. I hadn't heard about your rain. That's a lot,of water.
Matt, good luck in your quest for world domination.


----------



## ssnvet

Actually… it's a quest for garage domination!

Jeff… that's pretty scary, that the water rose so fast people didn't have time to move their cars. I'm glad I both live and work on the top of a hill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, You got a PM… but take your time, I'm gonna finish this plate of hot wings and cold beer…..

Beka, I'll pencil ya down for the 1st… Let me check my schedule… and the wife…..

Monte, don't let that top get away from ya…..

Jeff, have ya considered buying a boat instead of gutter guards???


----------



## mojapitt

Bought a good finish blade for circular saw and finally cut the tabletop in half.










Then was going to cut the next sections (for the leafs) on the tablesaw. Remembered that I ruined finish blade on a nail a couple weeks ago. So it will wait for a new blade tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Good golly, Jeff. h2o of gigantic proportions. Glad you're dry.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congratulations Beka. I like wenie roasts but probably a little far to go for that. Bandit and Marty will be my replacements.

Way to go Matt, win one battle at a time and you will win the war.

Jeff that is alot of rain. We could have used more before sending it to you. We only got 1/2" in the last couple days.

Monte what brand of blades do you use? I never can make a finish cut with a circular saw.


----------



## mojapitt

It was a Bosch 60 tooth blade. Made a really nice cut.


----------



## mojapitt

I feel very uninspired tonight. Got plenty to work on, but just can't push the go button.


----------



## bandit571

At least you know where that button is…....I can't even find it right now….I think that fellow named Gumption may have gone on vacation….with Igor….


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte & Bandit….
Admit it….
Y'all just pretendin' to be me!!!


----------



## bandit571

Randy as a Role Model? Nahhhhh….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you have always been a role model to us!


----------



## MustacheMike

Good Morning ya-all. Have a safe and productive friday! And don.t forget to give those you love a hug!!!


----------



## Gene01

There's my problem. Never even knew about the button.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, the Game is a-foot, Watson! Time to motor along…..


----------



## Andrewski

Happy Friday. Hopefully I'll get a little shop time this weekend. We have a good chance for rain about Sunday and a lot cooler temps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning my friends. I'm at work Mike. I love these guys, but I don't hug them too much. Busy couple day at the FD with PR. Going to the school today. Tomorrow one truck is going to the county fire engine parade. Then an open house at a hair salon of all places. Then my truck, the ladder, is going to a funeral for a chief who just died. We will be hoisting a large flag between our aerial and another. Procession will go underneath. It's pretty neat.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

More rain here and cooler too. Might have to see if the shop heat works. Need to do some finishing.

Those are a great tribute for a Fire Dept. funeral Bill.


----------



## CFrye

Button, Button? Who's got the button? Not me. I thought that Easy button thing was one of those Urban Myth things.
Day, Day y'all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sleep well Candy.
I just got back from rescuing a puppy who got her head stuck thru a wheel. Let's just say she needs a bath now to remove all the Vaseline and coconut oil.


----------



## bandit571

Not much in the way of tools out there today…..$0.75 for a Millers Falls push drill…..need to research that one…..

Need a nap right now…before the GrandBRAT arrives..


----------



## Gene01

Good on ya, Bill. 
Hope you wore something over your uniform. Oil stains are a bixxx to get out.

It must be a myth, Candy. Never found no easy button either. I'm all stocked up on re-do button, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wear white t shirts most of the time Gene. Just changed to a clean one when I got back. I go thru about 15 shirts per year. They get to looking tan and then become my shop rags. It works out well.


----------



## bandit571

Skimpy rust hunt this morning, knee was the main problem…but









Millers Falls No. 100, Buck Rodgers model. A "Push Drill" 









Might have paid a bit too much for it?

So far, have only found one bit stored in the handle…out of the normal 8. Will keep looking….


----------



## rhybeka

I may have a few bits for you, Bandit. I'll try to remember to grab a pic of them when I'm back in the shop at some point this week/end. I'm pondering how to fit my handplanes into the box I built. I originally was going to wedge them in between a ledge and the back of the box and sink a magnet in to help hold it…. now with where I'm putting the box that's probly not my best option….unless I reverse it and put the knob down in front so I can just grab it out by that? Hm. worth a thought or three.


----------



## bandit571

Still rattling the push drill….trying to see down inside it is a PITA. I might have a couple stashed in another drill..

I am having problems with this knee, just sitting here at the computer desk. Slightest movements, and it will "LIGHT UP" .....seems to have just one way to behave…...other than the pain meds…


----------



## ssnvet

Just stopping in to say

HAPPY FRIDAY !!!!


----------



## bandit571

I remember when Friday used to mean something good…..now just another day…

Have found a total of 7 bits for that push drill. It is called a Buck Rogers model push drill No.100.

Might make some use out of it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat drill bandit.


----------



## bandit571

That red handle is plastic, something called Tennite? Supposed to be un-breakable. Millers Falls had a full line of tools that used the red plastic for the handles. This is the first such to arrive in the shop.. Made from 1948-1968..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last year I went and helped a neighbor pick up hay on his inlaws farm because his FIL was in the hospital. He died a short time later. This is the auction they are having. He had an amazing amount of stuff. I saw at least 50 old handsaws in the barn. Lots of other stuff. I hope to get some things.
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2782891&kwd=&zip=63020&category=0


----------



## mojapitt

Going to buy Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope to get something monte. Id prefer an estate sale.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't like dealing with auctions. But that's how estate sales are run here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm not gonna spend the time sitting there all day to try and get one thing. Maybe I can get an idea what time things will be selling and can be there at the right time. It's not far from the house.


----------



## Festus56

I would be in trouble if that auction was closer. Lot of stuff that I would have to bid on.


----------



## bandit571

Slow night around here?


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came today again










Order of saw blades has not come though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Let s just say she needs a bath now to remove all the Vaseline and coconut oil.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Who has a coconut??? I need a drink…..


----------



## JL7

Sorry Marty…...only woodnuts here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

JEFF!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now he remembers…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm in a pissy mood tonight, gotta work tomorrow. I hate that…..


----------



## JL7

It's raining again…....where's the large barge??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Large barge is out of commission, I'm pissy about that too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Granddaughter called me today so I could wish her a happy birthday. Who says I need a calendar…..


----------



## JL7

Sorry…...

How's Bob the builder doing?


----------



## JL7

> Granddaughter called me today so I could wish her a happy birthday. Who says I need a calendar…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Perfect…....


----------



## mojapitt

Starting to rain here also. I will drain what I can before we send it to Jeff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bob the builder is doin' good…..

I don't know about perfect, that call probably cost me some money…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I can't help you alleviate your pissy attitude. I am being accused of having my own.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Starting to rain here also. I will drain what I can before we send it to Jeff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't be stingy Monty, give 'til it hurts…..


----------



## JL7

> Starting to rain here also. I will drain what I can before we send it to Jeff.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte - I think the Badlands would hold a bunch of water…...can you look into that?



> Bob the builder is doin good…..
> 
> I don t know about perfect, that call probably cost me some money…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


HA! Be a good grandpa and send the money!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monty, great minds think alike…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been helping 'lil Dan build a new wood shop this past week, we almost got 4 walls up in between the beer drinking…..


----------



## Festus56

> Marty, I can t help you alleviate your pissy attitude. I am being accused of having my own.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am even tempered. I am like that all the time !!

Jeff I see your baseball game is delayed because of rain, who woulda thunk ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be happy to spend your money Mark.


----------



## Festus56

Bill that is why I would be in trouble, more want than money !


----------



## bandit571

Pain killers making me sleeppppppyyyyyzzzzzzzz


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS won't go to bed, operating on the theory of LOUDEST WINS…..


----------



## Gene01

G'night all.


----------



## MustacheMike

Good Morning… Wow I slept in until 5:30! Who's got the mud on?


----------



## CFrye

Just put on a fresh pot, Mike. Help yourself.


----------



## mojapitt

Got coffee here. Would love to see you stop by.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
A b-b-bit chilly out here on the deck. Wonder what happened to the indigenous people's summer?
Coffee is hot though.
Interesting day in the shop yesterday. Spent most of it finding and fixing screw ups that I didn't find till I started assembly. Fun, fun, fun. Who ever follows plans, anyway? 
Not done yet, either. Another day of fun awaits. Ah well, it's better than hanging drywall….I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, plans are for other people to use.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I ate my doughnuts. Now it's time for some ovaltine.


----------



## mojapitt

Ovaltine? I didn't know it still exists.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Heck yeah. I drink a lot of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Does it mix well with coffee?


----------



## bandit571

Bailey's does….

Ummmmm, might be a couple yard sales out there, today….


----------



## Gene01

> Bailey s does….
> 
> Ummmmm, might be a couple yard sales out there, today….
> 
> - bandit571


So does Jamison's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Monte. Just the powder or with milk?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just tried it. I don't recommend it.


----------



## bandit571

Be a waste of Jamison's

Needs to be in a glass by itself….3 fingers tall, MAYBE 1 ice cube.


----------



## mudflap4869

A shot of "Irish Mist" in a cup of coffee. Now THAT is the way to start your day.


----------



## mojapitt

Coffee table stand from my metal guy.










What do you think?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Bill you keep your ovaltine, I am going with Gene or Bandit or Jim.

Raining good here again. We will send any extra east when we get filled up


----------



## Festus56

That is interesting Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope you wanted it rusty…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am giving him the latitude on this one. We'll see how the reaction is at the show. Worst thing that can happen is that I sand it and paint it.


----------



## mojapitt

Breadboard ends are installed on the big table.


----------



## mojapitt

Next dumb question, is sanding sealer dewaxed shellac, or something else?


----------



## Gene01

Kahlua ain't bad neither. Gotta be better in coffee than Ovaltine.
Bacardi 151 in your coffee will make you sit up and take notice….for awhile.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, some is and some is polyurathane. Depends on the brand.
Zinsser Bullseye is dewaxed shellac.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to try suntanning poplar


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Just what I need…a MINTY Pexto 8" brace…$2. Looks like rosewood for handles, too. Not much else out there, today….


----------



## mojapitt

Posted coffee table if you are interested


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I put the glass scraper where I could find it. That was the last time I saw it. Any suggestions?


----------



## bandit571

PEXTO brace…$2









Has Rosewood for the handles. Jaws still have working springs. Just about MINTY as can be.

rather a skimpy weekend….

Glass scraper…...last time I used one, it came from a broken window. Your's will be in the last place you look..


----------



## bandit571

As for a certain fat pup..









Maxwell is just about all legs, and getting fat.


----------



## bandit571

He is also quite a camera ham…









As for a Christmas present…..I might like one of these…









Maybe rig up a small trailer, and go rust hunting with it?


----------



## bandit571

Chow Mein for supper tonight, with rice and LA. Hot sauce…..

Still no booze in the house….....may have to work on that …later.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all 

Finally set aside the yard cleanup of 2016 and made it to the shop. Waiting on the citrus stripper to work and mulling over my plane till


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, where's the rest of that airplane?


----------



## bandit571

Must have flown away….

Hey…Beka has strippers at the house…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bought new scraper. Hopefully I don't hide this from myself.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's activity:








Goals accomplished:
1. Not require medical intervention
2. Finish race without walking
3. Time under 36 min.

I hurt my back at Mondays hockey game, but it was mostly better so I decided to run anyways. Now, of course, it's killing me again.


----------



## ssnvet

Watched Eye In the Sky… Very well made and sobering movie.

Re. Sanding Sealer… The kind I lke is a dilute water based poly, by General

Bandit… How's Max doing after losing his brother?

Ovalteen… I haven't had it in years. I'll have to add it to the shopping list.


----------



## bandit571

Max lost his Sister. Seems to have gotten over it.

Never had Ovalteen…...keep getting NesQuick.

I think my running days are long gone. Fine out more, next Thursday.

That "Freeway" might be easier on gas than this thing…









At least it will sit two people, but, that is a V-6 under that hood…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry monte, I borrowed your scraper


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

made some sawdust  think my vise is about done as long as I can get the holes drilled straight for the leg vise. otherwise I'm seriously considering chucking it and just putting the vise Marty gave me on this bench instead of my other. Also got some of the paint stripped/scraped from the wooden cabinet top. it was too dark by the time I was done to get a pic - will try tomorrow. going to go research french cleats. my plane till box is going on the wall and I'm trying to figure what scraps I can use to get it hung.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date nite, another date night for Jamies birthday tonight done. Now time for a beer or three.

Nice table Monte, looks good.

Bandit what would be a ballpark guess on the value on this Stanley miter saw. My nephew was asking me.


----------



## MadJester

> Well, here is the plane that needed some work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the greatest looking thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after an afternoon of rehab…
> 
> - bandit571


That is one funky looking transitional plane!! I like it! And Max is looking great!! He's getting so big!

Marty…better stay away from that spider…it might be drunk or something and try to jump you…

Jeff…glad your friend is doing better…that sounds like it was a rough ride for him!

Monte…I actually really like the way that table top came out….I know you're not big on stain, but maybe an alcohol based stain that is fairly light in color might help things pop a bit more…



> I hate repairing furniture. Call Sue.
> 
> You are now considered a "rocker" guy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ugh…I'm at the point where I hate repairing furniture also…LOL…now I have to re-glue a friends roll top desk…ugh…

Congrats Beka!!

Geeze Jeff…just buy a boat!!

Went and spent the day down at Raceway Park in NJ…it was their second swap meet (if you may recall, I went last May I think it was…)...and it was another successful day…My friend and I are even considering renting a motel room down here for the next one in the spring so we can cover it in two days instead of trying to do it in one….it really does take two days to see everything. We got down there earlier today than we had done last time and still missed at least 30% of the vendors that were there…I got a bunch of tools, some very nice hand planes (little teaser…Sargent 507, Stanley 40 and a Stanley 18 1/4…...there were more hand planes, but those seem to be the kickers…)....

Found some other cool tools…the place is like shopping at a grocery store for tools…and it's dirt cheap (really….sometimes I can't get over how cheap it is…and those that are a little high on prices I just pass by…there are something like 800 vendors there….just keep walking and find another one with a price you can live with…).....I'm exhausted…I would have kept buying but the money ran out, the ATM was busted and we were both dog tired…weather was good, cool in the am, sunny but not crazy hot in the afternoon…..It was about a 2 hour drive to get there…worth every mile…..I'll keep you updated over the next few weeks when I get the chance to start listing the new stuff…


----------



## MadJester

I just came across this while researching something else….someone is a friggin' genius….just tighten two nuts together and let the drill do the work when cutting off a bolt….Mind. Is. Blown.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

Very cute Gene


----------



## MadJester

OMGawd…why am I awake???? I need massive quantities of coffee….my friend accidentally calls here at 7:45…so now I'm planning on ways to make her day equally as miserable…


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Sue. It's 05:30 here. I've gone through a pot of coffee, already. Monte is stirring, too.
I can only dream of sleeping until 07:45. But, I can't find a good reason to stay up past 21:00, anyway.
Now that you're up, you can get an early start on your tool finds. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Quick rundown…..

Worked yesterday
Auction afterwards
Had my mailbox removed by a hayrake
Granddaughters 17th birthday last night (damn I'm gettin' old)
Slept in this mornin'


----------



## boxcarmarty

2-10'' and 2-12'' blades for $17.50 each…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Did they bale your mailbox Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up a like new 2hp dust collector for a friend for $70


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, they repaved the road the other day, now we hafta deal with high speed tractors…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, they repaved the road the other day, now we hafta deal with high speed tractors…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ah, you have seen my brother? He does nothing slow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, your brothers wife was driving…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just beat the Hoosier Lottery out of $50, I'll be able to buy a door knob for that new house…..


----------



## mojapitt

DO NOT GET IN THE ROAD OF MY BROTHERS WIFE! Lordy, talk about pissy attitude.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting ready for some really cool projects. Unfortunately I have to do these paid projects first.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you really need to make at least one more Maloof style chair. I am finding that the second one is much more fun than the first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe someday Monte. Maybe if someone sees the one at cindys office they will want me to make one. I'm saving my patterns and forms.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Putting some stuff for the wedding into play today and have to sneak some things out of the house. good thing the SO is in her craft room.

Got some more stripping done on the bench tabletop. I have to go to lowes for some odds and ends. I'm finding it takes one pass with the citrus stripper (the other stuff is way too noxious since I leave my facemask at Whits and usually forget it over the weekends) and then the krud cutter they sell at lowes does a halfway decent job taking the remainder off instead of taking two layers of stripper. I'm going to pick up an actual scraper this time as well if I can find one. Whit has one but the last time I was in lowes the only one I could find was a dinky plastic one not one with metal blades.

If I'm lucky I'll get some more storage projects done this afternoon. This wedding stuff is taking more brain power than I want it to  XD


----------



## bandit571

Just take one thing at a time. Get too many things going at once leads to Brain Freeze.

Had to restart the computer this morning…...I start to load a site, go to the bathroom, come back…just starting to load? Restarted the entire works. Then had to restart a modem.

GrandBRATS are being just that. Fighting and backtalking. One stole a $20 out of grandma's purse….Starting to wear a bit thin…


----------



## mojapitt

Grandchildren being loud and wild is pretty normal. The $20 thing would be concerning.


----------



## bandit571

Sending both back home in a bit. hour drive each way…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Need to post a project but don't know if it'll happen today. Went to the cabin this morning and wore Debbie and Checker's butts out mowing and cleaning. Perhaps tomorrow will be more productive…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Marty


----------



## mojapitt

2nd, but most important, rocking chair is getting close to done. This is the one going to the Hospice House charity auction.




























Lots more respect for folks like bandit who work with hand tools. Doing it this afternoon is killing me.


----------



## johnstoneb

Finally got my latest toy. The laser engraver I started ordering about a month ago.





































The free shipping turned out to not be free once we came to agreement on shipping methods and cost only took 6 days actual travel time. I put together yesterday afternoon, that was interesting only a few pictures of an assembled unit and a partial illustrated parts breakdown. but got it done only had to back up about 3 times. Got the drivers and software installed then the fun of get setting and things to work. In this case google was my friend.
It works now just need to figure out how to use the software. I did find what might be a more user friendly software that I need to look at some more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's lookin great Monte. I really like the back with the inverted head rest.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool engraver


----------



## mojapitt

By the time I figured out that my chairs all sat too tall for short people (my wife), I already had most of this cut. This way short people can reach the headrest.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: we are planning on being there for the roast. Need to know what time it starts, and how to get there. Might coming into town via Georgesville rd. to Sullivant Ave. Depends on I-270….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Look who was on the new episode of The Highland Woodworker- I think Charles Brock is asking who the good looking fellow on the banner is.


----------



## bandit571

But….why are they laughing?


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Rocker is amazing!


----------



## mojapitt

Andy love to see you sir


----------



## bandit571

ANDY!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It may be a fix Monte, but I think it's a great element.

Andy!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I told folks they can come over starting 4pm just in case anybody wanted to play corn hole - it'd be too dark later in the evening. Plan is to go until folks go home. Sounds like you're in the right vicinity. Georgesville to Wilson to Sullivant. I can PM you our address


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit- Hey, let me put my own spin on it


----------



## rhybeka

I bought a scraper and took it to the workbench top and wow - what a difference! now I'm off to edit video!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Andy!

That rocker oughtta add some jingle to their coffers, Monte.

Bruce, color me green. I've not heard a peep about mine.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: go ahead with the PM of the address. I'll put that up to Google Map and see how long it takes to get lost over there. Used to be stationed at that Armory. Even took my OCS test there.

Knee is getting a bit worse, lately. Depending on an MRI to find out what all is going on in there…..seeing the Knee Doctor thursday morning….


----------



## MadJester

Ok…from left to right but starting at the very back…Bailey #4, Stanley #40, Shelton (looks like a #4, haven't researched their numbering system yet…), Stanley 12 1/2, Bailey 5 1/2, Sargent 507 and Stanley 18 1/4…None are currently for sale yet…I will be listing them on eBay soon, and I'll let you guys know…


----------



## StumpyNubs

What are you going to be asking for the Sargent 507?


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
They may not have got your order. I had great comm with them. Right from the first email saying they recieved my order.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
They may not have got your order. I had great comm with them. Right from the first email saying they recieved my order.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy


----------



## MadJester

> Stumpy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - diverlloyd


LOL….I'm game for that….most likely, I'll start it at $75 and see where it goes from there…I expect it to get probably around $100-130 or so…maybe more if I'm lucky…..the 507 and the 18 1/4 are in the best condition of the lot…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great day here, perfect weather. Think we made it through all the birthdays for awhile at least.

Hello Andy !

Bruce, I got my laser like that a couple weeks ago. Took 6 days from when it was ordered until it was at my house which surprised me. Mine is the A3 that has a little larger footprint. All put together and started on the software stuff. My computer was a real pain that day so never got very far. Busy with other projects for a bit but going to try to get it going this week. Might have to ask your help if I get stuck.

Like that chair Monte. Should be a crowd pleaser.


----------



## MustacheMike

Ok, Monday 5am. Lets hit the floor running. Just remember to let the dog out, start the coffee, look out side at the weather, check your email and then check in here. OH, almost forgot. Time to put your pants on!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world and Mike.

Time to return to the real world. Need more coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Thanks for the reminder Mike. I checked and I already have my pants on.
Gonna build a new back porch for cindys office. Old one is ugly and suffering from old age.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

No dog to let out, pants on and coffee drank. Got the day started right I think.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning everybody. Monte, I like your new chair.

I'm going to wait and see how the lasers work out before I get one, but I have been eyeing them.

I think I have enough clothes on to keep my job for another day.

Everybody be safe and have a good Monday.


----------



## bandit571

OK, who sent all this rain to me this morning…...makes it hard to pee from the back porch….

Not doing any more projects for a bit. Depending on what I find out Thursday morning. Don't want to start up something, only to have to stop for a while…

Did someone turn off the heat?

They be running beans around here this week. Combines are making one dusty mess when you drive by the fields. Leaves are turning around here, too.


----------



## Cricket

I can't believe it is 68 degrees this morning.

What's up with that?


----------



## Festus56

Was 46 degrees at 5:30 here this morning Cricket. Makes the coffee even better !!


----------



## mojapitt

Possibility of 30° here next Monday night. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

Several short power outages cut short shop time yesterday. The outages played havoc with the WIFI router.
At my house, no internet means no TV. No TV means no football. No football means an upset wife.
Spent all of yesterday afternoon and evening attempting to rectify what the power company had wrought. No joy.
This morning, I had the novel idea to call the internet provider. They reset all the passwords and that took care of it. Sometimes, I really feel awfully stupid. 
Today I'll pick up the newly upholstered Morris chair and ottoman. That's an hour's drive, one way. While I'm in the "big city" I'll get a flu shot and a PSA test and do some other mundane stuff. Today is gone. Tomorrow's another story.


----------



## rhybeka

I had coffee on Sunday morning and was told not again for a while.  already at work and zooming along!

got my video project done yesterday - just have to get it edited.


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run. 
Had a Spam Pop-up arrive on my computer…..not from here, though. Got that cleared off.

Knee is sore, might still try a few things today.


----------



## ssnvet

I have a cold and my arse is dragging big time.

Way to busy at work…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Well said Bill


----------



## mojapitt

I came home today because of feeling crappy. I actually expected to be sick today, but not till after the debate.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte.
Get some rest.


----------



## Festus56

Debate ? What part of Monday Night Football don't you like ?


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came for the 2nd time in a week.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came for the 2nd time in a week.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I made some homemade bread today only to find out the oven wasn't working, a couple hours of prepping bread and then 30 minute fixing oven and a $60 part the bread is done. The lasagna has 20 minutes andIt will be dinner time. A meat version for me and a all 8 cheese version for the wife. The garage/shop is about half way clean and organized. It's hard having a full woodshop and a full mechanic shop in the same space. Lots of tools to organize.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's been a little slow around here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did you get this week Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow I will display the chair for the Hospice House charity auction. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## mojapitt

Elm, maple and poplar. I really need a saw day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet! my only lumber find today was four cedar boards that had been returned to lowes. The lady that checked me out knows me so gave them to me cheap - 2.50 for $10 boards. They're 2×6x8 or 10? I've got four of them. Beautiful grains! Not quite sure what they'll turn into but something exterior.

Better get to it  Morning all!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Beka.

I'm up. Time to make the concrete. 8 eighty pound bags.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's not a great exercise program


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it's hard to lift 80 lb bags with your legs. Back it is.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill OUCH!

I have kind of a dumb question. I'm trying to get the front leg vise piece put on my small hand tool bench and so far I'm on version four. I believe I figured out why I'm not happy with it last night working on version four - it's not straight on. the pieces I'm matching it up to are angling down so when I'm having to cut the holes for them on the vice front it's making for an odd looking hole. Is it worth or necessary fixing or should I just move forward since it'll clamp material just fine anyway?


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Cold was kicking my but so I skipped my 9:30 p.m. hockey game, which I really hate to do, but I know it would have set me back and today I feel like I'm on the mend.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, sometimes it's really hard to tell yourself to sit and rest. But it can be for the best.


----------



## CFrye

Morning, Nubbers.
Bill, have fun? 
Beka, will the holes being odd mean you will have to 'compensate' to use it? If Yes, then, fix it. If No, then you have to decide if it will bug you enough to warrent fixing. Clear as mud?
Andy, great to see you posting! Jim and I were talking yesterday, we are overdue for a visit.
Monte, you have a great wood fairy!


----------



## mojapitt

Sprayed the house with some stuff from Warne Chemical against boxelder bugs. The total kill is amazing. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm..Lunch?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Concrete job is done. Several things helped. First my dad got volunteered to go help by my mom. Second was that at the lumber yard they bring the bags to the trailer with a fork lift. Third, I was able to back right up to the spot at the office so very little handling of the bags. Tomorrow I'll go over and make the step that will sit in the concrete and it will be all done.
Beka, I can't picture your problem, but like Candy said, if it'll cause you to compensate each time you use it, then start over.


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmm I'll take pics later. If I have to start over I'm not sure that'll be worth while. I don't *think* there will need to be compensation. I did make the vice face a bit taller than the original measurements. Hm.


----------



## bandit571

Have had to restart this computer several times over the last two days. Some Mal-ware pop-up is trying it's damnest to install itself. Iorbit uninstaller is working on a couple bogus files. Pop-up claims to be a windows defender program…..fAKE. Been fighting it for the past two days. May need an expert to clean things out.


----------



## mojapitt

Preview of the rocking chair. It was wiped down with Black Walnut Danish Oil before the lacquer.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I use malwarebytes as my antivirus and it's free and works well also use ccleaner to clear up files. Free is always good.


----------



## bandit571

Have Iorbit system care. Pop up seems to have been blocked…for now. Popup was even fighting the uninstaller. Kept trying to post up versions of it's own.

Tried malwarebytes for awhile….meh. It let a Trojan in, and I had to trash a computer.


----------



## diverlloyd

Never had a issue with either of those programs.


----------



## bandit571

Beka:









This can be installed as either face vise, or like this end vise..
I had to cut a notch or two for mine..









And ran a couple lags up into the bench









Metal face of the inside jaw was inset into the side of the bench. Then covered with a 1x the width of the end of the bench. Shorter slabs were added to the moving jaw. Couple of dog holes were then drilled..









Handplaned to level the add-ons.


----------



## bandit571

Brought three chisels upstairs. I think I can sit and sharpen all three sitting at the table. 
So far so good on the computer front. Had three bogus programs to un-install. Seems to have done the trick…for now.

Camera keeps showing low battery…...have it charging up now. we'll see how things go…


----------



## Andrewski

Chair is looking good!!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that rocker is really nice. It will do well at the auction.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now in the shop, I have honey locust, walnut, Ash and red cedar. It truly smells wonderful in here.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm….









Might make some use out of this stuff









3/8" mortise chisel…









Trying to get this little thing cleaned up…









Little Stanley "YANKEE" offset screwdriver. No.3400. Can't get the logos to show up for the camera…


----------



## bandit571

Chair looks Great…might even make Editor's Choice!


----------



## mudflap4869

Day started off at a wonderful 58 degrees and never got over 78. Best day in ages for an old fat man. I spent the day in the shop with my best friend. We got a bit accomplished even if I sat down more than I worked. No stamina and a deficit of gumption. I hope she is going to fix a frozen pizza or frozen lasagna. Hell even she would have a hard time ruining either of those. But I have faith in her. See you in the ER.


----------



## gfadvm

Third round of chemo is really kicking my butt: feel ok but REALLY tired.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy, good to see you. Hope you get through the treatment well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy stay strong buddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that rocker looks great. 
I've been putting off fixing/rebuilding the boys swing set. Now that the weather is getting better, I think it's time. Sean wasn't a pirate ship. Liam just wants it to have monkey bars and swings. Me, I want it to have three floors and a fireman pole. Maybe something like this…..


----------



## mojapitt

Posted the rocker


----------



## bandit571

Well, four round trips to the shop…...lots of stairs…..paying the price now.

Sue: Trying to get a fellow to bid on those two #8 irons. He has a #8 plane, and can't figure out why the L-N iron won't work in it. Hoping he sees your ad…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….I can't get my photos to load.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, being tired is a sign you should rest. I know that's hard for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I had a lot of trouble getting photos to load on my posting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess I should get some photos of my chair and get it posted. I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It keeps telling me my photos are too large, but I know they're not.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

andy great to see ya posting , how many rounds are you going to have to do

Monte rocker turned out awesome

Bandit got your pup if you still want em it will still be 6 weeks or so ,they will have their shots are great looking dogs , they are both males ,, just are fat as litlle pigs asa the mother had eight bottles of milk and only two to feed , let me know the other one going to a kid down the road that lost his dog but told him you had the pick / they are both brindle colored just one is light and the other is dark brendel

?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went ahead and posted my chair using the pictures I had. I'll get more pictures to send in for judging. Meaning I'll get pictures of the flaws and close ups of the joinery.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## bandit571

Eddie..Thank you! The Boss kind of favours the darker pup, though. Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Tell her he coming yalls way but he did come from a long line of mulchers  that last pic was the two pups and Browniee and Debra Flap browne's daughter and it strange how they both watch over them like hawkes


----------



## mojapitt

Next up!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I envy you Monte. That looks like a fun build.


----------



## Festus56

Late Good Evening,

Hello Andy, good to see you.

Looks like nice pups Eddie.

Liking that table already Monte, need to make leaves for Jamies table that her Grandmother got used in 1955. See if I can match the rest of the table.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I still have to mount the vice like yours that Marty gave me two years ago at Woodstick. been debating which bench it should go on - and as of right now if I can't rectify the leg brace on the small bench I'm thinking about scrapping the leg vice and just moving the bench inside for a DIY bench in the basement. I've got too many surfaces in my half garage space - so much I'm not sure I'll have room to park the SO's car.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, if you're having problems with the threaded rods hitting something, I just used a long drill bit to make relief holes.


----------



## Gene01

eddie, your pizza picture reminds me of your story about the mis dialed call from your bathroom. Probably not funny at the time but, hilariously funny when you told it.


----------



## Gene01

Test


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Monte & Bill…. great job on the rockers.

Had new tires on my daily commuter last night. Got what I think was a pretty good deal at BJ's before our 3 month free trial membership expired. Made for a very long day.

Cold is still kicking my but… moving down into my lungs today… not a happy camper. My wife says she's sleeping on the couch until I get better :^(


----------



## Gene01

Test again


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, slow down. I haven't finished the first test.


----------



## Gene01

Test


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I seem to be trying to take your cold.


----------



## mojapitt

If I had known there would be a test, I would have studied


----------



## Gene01

Tests complete, your regular programming will resume shortly.
Monte passed and so did my Kindle.
Sometimes these devices seem to be more trouble than they're worth…almost.


----------



## bandit571

Beginning to wonder who needs the Mountain Dew worse..me..or this computer. All sites are slow this morning not just here. Cleaned a "mis-direct" blurb out too.

Cold and rainy outside today…yuck.


----------



## bandit571

Reset the modem twice this morning. Might have to again. Computer has trouble going from one "page" to another, won't stop loading the first one.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, been having the same issues for the last couple days. Beyond my ken, though.


----------



## bandit571

Modem keeps losing the interwebbie. Then, a few minutes later, it "finds" it again. Wireless part going nuts, on and off like a stobe light….

Had to start up the furnace this morning…..the Boss was cold. Closing up the windows, season about over.


----------



## bandit571

May have some errands to run after a bit…..depends on the Boss.

Bacon, egg, spud, onion hash, with LA. Hot Sauce for lunch..leftovers from last night. 1st Mountain Dew is done. Trying to find either Motivation or Gumption this morning…they seem to be hiding out somewhere….


----------



## bandit571

Max had a bad day yesterday…..got mad because he could not find his chew bar while we were gone…..broke into the cabinet where we keep the TP, and trash 3-4 on the living room floor, then found a package of paper towels…we came home to wall to wall paper flooring. Found the chew bar for him. It was "hidden" in the cushion on my computer chair. Maybe Max was on-line?

Paying the price for all those trips to the shop, yesterday. Between the knee, and Uncle Charlie ( Horse) leg is a might sore today, and crampy. Trying to hide out from those three…..Motivation, Gumption, and Uncle Charles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey all. I guessed I missed the test. Hope that doesn't reflect poorly on my grade.
Finished cindys back step at the office. Got stuff to make goulash for dinner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't know what the previous one looked like, but take my word this looks a lot better.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks very solid Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Should be Monte. I overbuilt about every aspect.


----------



## bandit571

Any plans for handrails, or railings?


----------



## bandit571

Found a surprise the other day. While trying to fix a fellows hand plane, found a steel plate under the frog. Drilled for the two bolts to hold the frog in place….frog still rocked. Removed the plate, and found three tabs. Front edge of the frog sat on two of them..normal. But, there was single tab in back, about the size of this "J" key on the computer's keyboard. Had to flatten the bottom of the frog, and tried a fit. Not the slightest sign of rocking.

That was a new one for me. Never seen a steel plate used. Not sure what I did with it. IF I do find it, I might get a picture of it…....


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure glad I came to work today. Couldn't get this level of frustration at home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good question bandit. The old one didn't have it. Don't think it's required for less than 24" high. If she says she wants one, well then there will be a handrail. It's just Cindy and her employee that use that door. Patients are not allowed thru the back door.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well then I'm happy for you Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks nice Bill! I'm with Bandit on the handrail but if it's only Cindy and her employee then that's their call 

it looks like it's pouring out - makes me glad the only place I have to go is home! not sure I'll make it out to the shop but we'll see - I'd like to at least take those pics and get ya'lls opinion on my bench.


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully,you don't have to swim out and back from shop. Hopefully the weather will clear off by Saturday….


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what dye did you use on your box?


----------



## CFrye

A couple of firsts for me in the shop, yesterday. Pocket hole joinery and rabbets and dados on the table saw. Working on version 2 of a simple plastic bag storage thingy. V 1 was all hand tools (except at the very end: I wimped out and used a battery powered driver to screw the lid on. Misjudged the placement of one of the screws. It went thru a face surface).
Off to the real job. Y'all be safe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good day Candy.


----------



## quasarwutwut

Popping in to say hello. I just joined lumberjocks and I like what I see. I'm a relative beginner and these boards appear to be chock full of good resources and ideas, both of which I need. One of my first YouTube woodworking experiences was with Stumpy and I wound up buying his plans for the the mini sled and I love it and use it regularly. This is a cool site and I'm excited to explore it. Thanks for having me!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Jordan, stop back and talk some. Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome aboard Jordan.


----------



## DonBroussard

I saw the Daily Top Three and it looks like a rocker festival! Congrats to Monte and Bill!

Welcome aboard the crazy train, Jordan. Enjoy your stay and set a spell.

Candy-You had another big thing today too. Someone is using your project on the pizza peel as inspiration to build one of their own. I saw that peel and cutter in person and it was fine!

Andy-Nice to see you again. Hang in there. Sam Elliot told me he's pulling for you too. Nannette and I are still heading to NW Arkansas in late October and we plan a side trip to visit with you, if you'll have us.

Gene-I studied for the test and I think I'm ready now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, I saw that too Candy. Nice to be copied.


----------



## DonBroussard

74-I found this CL ad and thought about you right away. I'll be in the area in about 4 weeks and I'd be glad to pick up any items you want. Just point out which items you want, and they'll be on their way to you.


----------



## bandit571

Careful Don…she carries a gun…..


----------



## mojapitt

Another coffee table nearly finished.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I missed the test also. Gene kind of stuttered something then went back to normal.

Nice step Bill. That should last awhile.

Enjoy the evening Candy. Glad you got some shop time.

Hello and welcome Jordan.

That is a unique way to built a coffee table Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

My metal guy wanted to know if we could make this. I told him that if he makes the stand, I can make the top.


----------



## Festus56

Finally finished up my toy hauler project today. A little cozy but everything works the way I imagined it. Wonder if it would work for a project post. What do you folks think?


----------



## mojapitt

Absolutely Mark


----------



## Festus56




----------



## mojapitt

Looks comfortable to me


----------



## Gene01

Time, ladies and gentlemen. Pencils down. Hand your test booklets to the proctor as he passes by. I'll have your grades Monday.

Congrats, Bill and Monte. Good show, guys.

That's a unique table, Monte. I like it a lot.

Nearly got ottoman #2 finished. Delivering the newly upholstered Morris chair Friday. I'll get some pics then.

My bedtime.


----------



## mudflap4869

*Welcome Jordan!*
Monte that is one *Rad* table. I expect to see it in lots of artsy catalouges in the near future.
Folks, Candy has always been terrified of the table saw, and for her to use it on her own is awe inspiring. Hell, she even went so far as to cut the cord off my older TS just because she was afraid that I would get hurt using it. It is still in the shop and I might replace the cord and use it again. Old and tempermental but it is still a working saw, so why waste it. Just need more space in the shop. I might have to build myself a new shop and get out of hers.


----------



## Festus56

See what you think I posted my toy hauler on the projects page. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/270426


----------



## bandit571

Sue: I did get that fellow ( Andrew P.) to go look for that pair of #8 iron you have up for auction…..he couldn't find it. I gave him a place to search at, and hope he can find it. He is trying to make a #8 plane work with a L-N iron. Way too thick of an iron. Trying to talk him out of using a file on the mouth of the plane…..that goes for $150 and up IF it isn't modified. We'll see….


----------



## MustacheMike

Welcome Jordan! Stop over and check us out at Stumpynubs.com as well.


----------



## CFrye

> Time, ladies and gentlemen. Pencils down.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Um. I used an ink pen. How much does that count off my grade?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Candy, these days you can use pen or pencil.
Mark, it looks cozy, but great. Great idea you had.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Lots of coffee here too. Good stuff !!

Hope there is no test today, don't want to think that much.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning! i got to work from home today. So far - no rain. Bandit, are you sending it my way?

Nice work Mark! Monte, you too  and Bill! I feel like Randy. I'm such a slacker!


----------



## bandit571

UmmmmmZZZZzzzzzzzz…..


----------



## mudflap4869

The last time I went to the VA for blood work they took a new test. Doc looked at it and said "I wonder why they did that test". I aked him what the test was for, and he said*"SYPHLIS"*. ???? But they didn't do all the tests they were supposed to. Redo labs. At least I know that I haven't caught the syph in the last 50 years.
Damned skunk paid a visit just outside my bedrrom window about midnight last night. Eyes and lungs burned all night and I couldn't sleep back there. Opened the back door and turned the fan on, but 54 degrees about froze me out. Still odious back there. I hope the BOB can get some rest after her 12 hour shift, 2 more shifts to go this week. I am out of steam so I am headed for the recliner.


----------



## diverlloyd

Welcome Jordan hope you enjoy the banter here.

Weather has been very nice here and I haven't been able to make it to the shop. I need to build a memory box for one of my friends, her grandpa just passed a day ago and the funeral is today.I may go out today and look for
one or a music box player to use depending on the price I may have to buy a memory box and take the guts out.


----------



## gfadvm

http://totalwildlifecontrol.com/ Jim/Candy need to call this guy. He was at my place last week.


----------



## GaryC

Howdy…Um….
Whats all this about Gene's testies????


----------



## Gene01

Mark, tried to post on your project page but it hangs when I try. Hope this one works.

Excellent job. Just right for two and toys.


----------



## rhybeka

Skunk?? Must've wandered over from our hood. It was close enough to stink up the back yard twice last week. Never saw it in our yard thankfully. I seriously don't want to find out what a skunked dog smells like.


----------



## CFrye

Ned was at your place, Andy!? COOL!! What did he get?


----------



## mojapitt

I had the joy of washing 2 dogs that were sprayed by skunks in my youth. Sucks.


----------



## Festus56

It came through on the project page Gene, thanks!

Here is a picture of the plumbing fixture stored in the middle cabinet. Garbage bag liner with a scoop or two of kitty litter and you are good for the night.


----------



## bandit571

Just back from the knee doc's place. Good news is I do not need a new knee. I seemed to have a few tears inside…MRI to check things out. Maybe get it "scoped" in a few weeks.

The Bad News? Three yard sales this morning…not a single tool for sale…bummer.

Knee is now very sore, after getting worked over. Thanks, Doc. About came up off the table a couple times…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Ned was at your place, Andy!? COOL!! What did he get?
> 
> - CFrye


Knowing Andy, it was either an opossum, beaver or developer.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to be for wood Bill. He would have shot the other 3.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Mark…. nice job on the DIY toy hauler. Looks like you're set up for fun.

Monte… so now you're into modern art? I think it looks very cool.

Andy… good to see you posting again. Good luck with the pest control.

My cold is finally better. Not yet 100% but heading that way.


----------



## Gene01

Ottoman #2 ready for finish.


----------



## ssnvet

Uh-oh… my wife just e-mailed to tell me she has my cold :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you tell her she can keep t?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks great Gene.

45 minutes till the end of day Bell rings.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Jordan! 

Congrats Monte and Bill on the top three yesterday!



> Well, four round trips to the shop…...lots of stairs…..paying the price now.
> 
> Sue: Trying to get a fellow to bid on those two #8 irons. He has a #8 plane, and can t figure out why the L-N iron won t work in it. Hoping he sees your ad…..
> 
> - bandit571


If you mean the Auburn, someone did message me about it, but then said he missed the bidding…I offered to do a buy it now at the same price, but never heard back from them…so I just relisted it…And before I was able to post this reply, that guy got a hold of me again…gave him the item number…probably not the same person…but I haven't shipped out the irons that sold yet…he might have gotten one of those….



> 74-I found this CL ad and thought about you right away. I ll be in the area in about 4 weeks and I d be glad to pick up any items you want. Just point out which items you want, and they ll be on their way to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Don Broussard


BWAHAAAHAAAHAAAA!!!!! I better duck when 74 starts throwing things in your direction!!!

I had to block a customer on eBay…they got super mad that I sent them exactly what the listing said it was (mechanical pencils, untested, unknown working order…)...he was mad that one of the pencils didn't work and wanted a refund, after I had already given him a partial refund on the shipping…I wasn't having it, since the listing was accurate and if he wanted working pencils he should have ordered from someone that had a listing for working pencils….by the time all was said and done, he got to name calling and threatening me, so I reported his happy butt to eBay….they have taken whatever action they felt was necessary I guess….then I blocked him…..I've never had someone get pissy over getting exactly what they purchased before…he told me I should only sell working pencils (I don't think he actually knows what eBay is for….)......and all of that over the $1.50 partial refund he was demanding…it was about the principle of the thing you know…...oh well….

If I haven't mentioned it before, Bob Kaune's Stanley site is great….second time this year I have ordered from him and he always has what I need, he's polite, and he knows what I'm talking about when I describe the item (even if I fumble on the exact term…)...so for those of you interested, the Stanley 18 1/4 that I will soon be listing in the coming weeks will have a replacement adjustment arm….but it will be an original replacement piece, not a new one…(and that cursing you heard around 2pm was me…yes…..that was me….no apologies…I was pretty dang pissed off…)......


----------



## mojapitt

Mark is top 3 today


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that smoke coming from my battery operated drill is bad?


----------



## bandit571

That is usually a bad sign….unless it is steam powered….


----------



## mojapitt

It's also a rules violation as this is a non-smoking shop.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…as long as the smoke isn't coming out of your ears….I'd agree that it was the battery that had gone south….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what dye did you use on your box?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


which box???


----------



## mojapitt

The blue one. Post pictures again please


----------



## boxcarmarty

This one??? Food coloring…..









This is the same with a gloss water based poly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it is a blue food color on walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

One of these days I'll post it as a project…..


----------



## mojapitt

Love the look. Awesome thought.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's coconut with the walnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the post…..


----------



## mojapitt

Great job Marty


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Andy, good to hear from you.

Smoke from any tool is bad Monte.

Really like that box Marty. Looks great !

Thank You for all the comments on the trailer. I didn't do much of anything today. Cleaned the shop to get ready for the next project.


----------



## mojapitt

First dry fit worked


----------



## mojapitt

What do you folks think of this?


----------



## Festus56

I like it Monte


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, that looks great! Was it tough cutting that to the profile of the wood or did you cut a slot into both sides? I've had back luck cutting profiles in glass, I'll get half done and end up with a pile of busted glass.


----------



## Andrewski

Very cool Monte. I like it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Can't embed this….

This one's for Bill!!!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1049902615106900


----------



## bandit571

RANDY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy


----------



## Doe

Monte, I want it.


----------



## Gene01

Another rocker, Monte? Getting stocked up for the requests to surely come after the auction?

Leaving for a Dr.s appt. In Scottsdale in an hour. Then, it's on to Tucson to deliver the Morris chair.
Catch y'all later.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, this is my last "planned" rocking chair. I wanted one for the show.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Monte. Is it a river table or a wall hung mirror?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho everyone…. and HAPPY FRIDAY!

I was looking forward to relaxing this weekend, until SWMBO gave me my itinerary…
1. We're taking my MIL to the beach for a birthday dinner picnic tonight (I anticipate it will be 50 deg there)
2. Tomorrow a.m. I need to make a dump run and mow the lawn.
3. Tomorrow afternoon we're signed up to volunteer at the band show from 3 - 10 p.m. (it will be coldt)
4. Sunday I'm on deck to serve communion in the a.m.
5. Immediately after church I have to meet my boss to begin our 3 day journey to NYC for a seminar.

I'm too old for all of this… I just want to go to bed and not wake up for 3 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. I've seen most of those. It's always good to have someone else spot your stream for you to make sure you're soaking the guys in the front yard. It happens. You always chock the wheels of a vehicle on fire. Water on the magnesium parts of cars can make exciting displays when they're on fire. Jeep engines used to be known for that. We have roof ladders with hooks at the end to hook the peak. Then you stay on the ladder to keep from falling off the roof. Theres another one where a truck pulls up to start putting out a bus fire. The bus starts rolling at the truck, causing the driver to have to reverse as fast as he could to avoid being hit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought she was sick Matt. Maybe you need to remind her of that.


----------



## mojapitt

These are actually called "River Glass Mirrors". One of those things I stumbled across and really liked.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms this morning putting a damper on any rust hunts this time. Thanks, Marty.

12" water main break on south end of town…..city schools have canceled for today…

Just another day at the Peak of Ohio….


----------



## ssnvet

> I thought she was sick Matt. Maybe you need to remind her of that.
> - firefighterontheside


She's even more head strong than I am…. (a lot more). If she get's it stuck in her head that something is "the right thing to do", there's no way I can ever talk her out of it.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Marty, that is quite enough Thunderstorms for now. Rained out a couple GOOD tool yard sales, too.

Making the knee hurt, as well.

Part for the rear light on the van arrived today! promptly broke part of the plug to connect it up with…..still plugs in fine, may need to wrap the plugs in tape to KEEP them together…lights even work! Brake, back-up, and turn signals all work,even the running lights! May give them tail-gating freaks something to wake them up with…..working tail lights!.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Getting pretty consistent rain up in the rust belt too and doesn't look to be slowing any time soon. The low temperature continues to creep down over the next few days, I miss July and August dearly.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree totally. Give me the hot weather back.


----------



## mudflap4869

50s and 60s are great for me, of course I sweat when there is snow on the ground so that only makes sense. OK, so I finally got the truck console built and installed. I have a desert willow bowl turned and polished up for a friend of ours. Waiting for the glue to dry on a drawer front for the lathe cabinet. Then I just need to put the finish on it and start using it. Just no end to the list of stuff I need to get done. Now where did I misplace the energy that I need to do it all?


----------



## Cricket

My brain hurts.

Does anyone have one I can borrow for a few days?

Mine needs a long rest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What truck console?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well i dont think im going to have my rocker ready in time ,

thanks Matt i almost for communion , i got to go its been a few tears , i know i know that is bad , thank goodness hes forgiving

Cricket you can use my brain but its its not all there

dose anybody know where william and dave run off to?

great build there Marty , honorable too, i bet i would be more like a 20 lb bag of sugar , never been call sugar before but have been told i was full of the other ,then 10 #s is 10# 

went Squirrel hunting today dogs did well ,me not so good


----------



## MadJester

Hullo everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Evening…I spotted some old fart out building a giant wooden boat awhile back today…..said his name was "Noah"...

Been slowly sharpening chisels back to where I can make some use out of them.

Need better lighting in the house, makes take FeeBay pictures better. Better pictures=better sales? looking like a lot of "groups of three" will get listed sometime this weekend. sell a bunch, so I can buy a few?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hello sue,


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sue.

Cricket, you shouldn't need brains for the weekend


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hullo Sue. How's you?


----------



## ssnvet

OK you party animals… pass the hot water bottle and the prune juice :^o


----------



## mudflap4869

Danged computer has frozen up about 5 times today. Gotta shut it completely down and hope it will reboot when I turn it back on. I've only had it mmff years so it should work great. Winows 7 and I bitched about it when I first got it. It was different than the one I had been using. No bandit, not a chisel and stone. I have another cheap computer but it has windows 10 on it. Don't like it one damned bit. Candy uses it and keeps the desk cluttered up so bad I can't even get to the mouse. "One of these days Alice, BAM straight to the moon!" 
Pictures of projects eventualy.


----------



## mojapitt

Hard evening here. Had to force down a whole bunch of Bar-B-Q.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, just ate meatloaf and smashed taters, now I gotta find my stretchy pants…..


----------



## ksSlim

mudflap--run whatever security software. Then do a disk clean up. Reboot and monitor speed of action.
Some more bad virus(pl) out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Part of possible dining table. Still heavy on the thinking phase.


----------



## diverlloyd

So I have the opportunity to buy some walnut 4/4 kiln dried for $3 a bdft. The guy has 300bdft and I'm not sure I should buy it or not. I don't know what I would use it for since I'm looking for 8/4. Any opinions from you all about it?


----------



## mojapitt

If I were closer Lloyd I would take it off your hands. I always believe it's better to have.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sue

Friday Date Night is done. In Miles City, MT at the campground trying out the toyhauler. So far so good, the beer is excellent when you are camping. After a few we will see how the sleeping arrangements are.


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning class! (sorry that was an old Cheech and Chong line).... Monte did you ever come up with a solution on how to stamp your products? I would like to stamp some as well. Label, , stamped, branded?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Mike, I have not come up with a making method. Branding irons tend to overburn/underburn depending on the type of wood. Ink stamps tend to do the same. Right now, it's a sharpie signing and dating on the bottom.


----------



## Doe

Morning to anyone conscious

Monte, I want that one too.


----------



## mojapitt

You could argue that there is a difference between awake and conscious.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning class! (sorry that was an old Cheech and Chong line)....
> - MustacheMike


I would have guessed Welcome back Kotter…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wood branding irons.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

DIY irons made from brass knob.....


----------



## mojapitt

They always show the perfect brands from the irons. My luck is about 1 out of 4 come out good and the rest have illegible spots. Could be me also.


----------



## bandit571

No rain this morning! And the game is a-foot! All I have to do is get out and about….


----------



## Gene01

VistaPrint has stamps. The ink won't smear or run under a finish. Lots of print styles.


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning all. A busy and tiring week finally over.

I can't be of any help with the branding. Only branding I ever did was on cattle, and that was a very long time ago.

Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Chair and ottoman delivered. Son and DIL were delighted. Pics when we get home and I have a computer I understand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yo…had 6 calls after I went to bed last night. Now heading to Cub Scout event. I might be tired.
CYL.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Weather Forecast for south side of Columbus today?

5 yard sales today…..I bought ONE tool…..









$20…...talked them down about..$5. Needs a belt and a disc, runs. Table for the disc part is adjustable..









Emerson made..









No. 113.226423…...Need to look this thing up….Belt does not tilt, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Lacquer bubbling on black walnut. Nothing else. Any suggestions?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got nothin Monte. Moisture?


----------



## mojapitt

My brother came by and told me that I can't leave fresh lacquer in direct sunlight. That's where they were sitting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## mojapitt

Couple more mirrors


----------



## mojapitt

Really difficult to take good pictures of mirrors


----------



## Festus56

> Really difficult to take good pictures of mirrors
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Only when there is someone standing in front of it with a camera !


----------



## Gene01

WOW!! Didja see the last two minutes of the Tenn. Vs Ga. Game?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi folks - been AWOL. Life happens. 
Big craft show this weekend - going well
Everybody still alive and relatively well??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Relatively. Need sleep.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks for all the greetings!  You guys and gals rock!!!



> Hullo Sue. How s you?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'm just fine…how's you? LOL 


> VistaPrint has stamps. The ink won t smear or run under a finish. Lots of print styles.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I love VistaPrint….I got some banners and signs from them as well as my business cards….low prices and very durable…..

That's a great score on the sander Bandit!



> My brother came by and told me that I can t leave fresh lacquer in direct sunlight. That s where they were sitting.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes…probably dried too hot and too quickly….bummer….good thing is that it will sand down….bad part is that it will require time and effort…possibly some swearing….

Found an estate sale today and hunted around the flea market where I found that beyond wonderfully awesome Stanley level a few weeks ago in the hopes of finding another one…no luck with that (so I shall remain poor this week…) but I was able to find some really neat stuff….found this H. D. Smith rubber coated screwdriver (it's an ugly bugger)...really just picked it up on a whim because of the name…then I noticed something else on it when I got it home….














































FYI…I have no idea what it is worth at this point…but Sue is doing a little happy dance…this is only the second Pierce Arrow tool that I've ever found….the last one was a Cheney hammer, and that got about $30 if I remember correctly…..


----------



## mojapitt

Broken mirror. Oops


----------



## DonBroussard

Supper tonight was some day-old (maybe two days) French bread with some Classic Malt Ovaltine. I've been an Ovaltine fan for many years now.

I'm going to a city-wide garage sale tomorrow, and I'm told there are tools. We'll see if any of them beg me to take them home.

Bandit-Nice find on that sander. I have no doubt that it will be up and running before two sleeps.

Sue-A Pierce Arrow screwdriver? I would have picked that up too.

Monte-It is hard to take a picture of a mirror, unless you are a vampire. Then, it just looks like the camera is suspended in mid-air. I usually go for an angled shot so I'm not part of the picture. BTW, thank you for wearing a shirt when the pic was taken.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There is ovaltine in my very near future…....right before bedtime.


----------



## MadJester

Don….weird thing is that I totally didn't notice it until I got it home…I know the HD Smith Perfect Handle screwdrivers don't sell really well, but I do love them, so I usually pick them up and I definitely recognized the name…..I have a soft spot for wood handled screwdrivers (I even have a few that I need to put new scales on…if I ever get around to it…)....so the name of the company alone was why I threw it in my pile of stuff…really, REALLY glad now that I did! LOL


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mudflap4869

6 monster Coconut Shrimp and mixxed vegies for supper. Brought the loaded baked potato home for later. 
Finished up the lathe cabinet and started on the wall cabinet for small items. Worked in the shop until 8:45 PM then knocked off. Evil, wicked, mean and nasty kept interupting me to ask my oppinion on things. I have learned that I don't have an oppinion unless she asks for it, then it darn well better re-inforce hers. She took pictures of the finished projects, and hopefully she will assist in posting them. (otherwise it might not happen.) sawdust in my eyes so I am going to try and get it out. Feels like a cactus in there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue that is a pretty neat driver. Pierce arrow had a full tool kit for their cars. I have never seen the driver that was rubber coated though all I have seen are the metal and wood versions. Good luck on the sales of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Only broke small corner on the mirror. It's now reassigned to a new frame.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome back Sandra.

Nice sander Bandit. You will find a lot of uses for them.

Home tonight. Trailer worked as expected. A little crowded but was perfect sleeping. Nice fall colors to make the travel better also.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers….

Due to the rain, they had to run the big band show in the gym… tight quarters with hundreds of kids cycling in and out… but they pulled it off like clock-work. Only problem is that the concession stand with the grill is some 600 yds away under the football stadium bleachers… so I was assigned as the "French fry express" and shuttled all the hot food up to the concession stand in the lobby as it was ready. Seven hours of running (driving actually) back and forth and I'm pooped, but those kids sure do love their fries. :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Keep an eye on it bandit, that's the one that likes to jump off the counter…..

Monte, tell that guy to get out of the picture…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Brought another truck load home from the auction today, cant hook, new Margaritaville margarita maker, cast iron skillets…..

and a big chunk of solid oak shaped like a roll top desk and chair for only $5…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty. You SUCK!


----------



## Festus56

Yea what Candy said !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Good news….. This week is over.
& Bad news….. Next week doesn't look any better!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all!

Marty, you suck.

yesterday started icky - had to replace our sump pump which took the majority of the day - besides dropping Lily off at a friends who would watch her overnight for us and getting my ears lowered. All good though and my lego room won't flood  I got done 1.5 hours before our party was due to start. managed to get some cleaning done before seeing Mr. and Mrs. Bandit at my door! Somehow a small end table that shall not be named ended up in my living room  *happydance* Fun times had by all - may even be a pic floating around somewhere. Didn't get to bed until after midnight, and I've been up since 6:15. I have to go get Lily about 8:30 and then the hurry up and wait begins!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Dang Marty, that looks in pretty good shape. You suck. You could have made one you know.
Sorry Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Marty sucks. What Bill said.

Randy, weeks neither begin or end. It's all a blur.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you sell out yet?


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Diver!

Monte…that mirror turned out very nice despite the chip (that will never be seen!)

Marty…that is an awesome score on the desk…is it newer or did someone else already refinish it for you? Also….why can't you hook? LOL (Ok…that was a bad joke….sorry….)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dang Marty, that looks in pretty good shape. You suck. You could have made one you know.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Normally I wouldn't even consider buying anything wood that I'm able to build, but this piece was so nice and he couldn't get a bid on it so I threw a $5 out there and ran with it. It had to be taken apart into 3 pieces in order to load it…..


----------



## CFrye

> It had to be taken apart into 3 pieces in order to load it…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's some mighty fine chainsaw work!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, got to sleep last night….got woke up by someone doing a 21 CANNON Salute outside my window…..Mother Nature was mad at someone. Slow mover Thunder storm rumbled through about 1 am…..

Two Grand BRATS to take back to THEIR home…....not much else on the schedule today..

BEKA: We had a very nice time, Boss said it was the best time she's had! Good food, too! Got back home around 9:20 or so. Took US 40 over to Springfield, then north on 68…...didn't see a single deer, either.


----------



## mojapitt

Basics of new stools


----------



## Gene01

Not the best picture. But, you get the idea.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty you suck , i went to a auction and all i got was a couple boxes of feet for 7 bucks , 


















you want 4 for that desk 

Bandit i think i told you that they the pups were male but they are females ,i haven't names them i just call her bandit and the other one dorada spanish for her golden brown

Gene awesome build on the chair , sure they loved it


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, is that chair for a doll house?


----------



## mudflap4869

Every day is a weekend for me. But I truly miss that friday paycheck. 
I fully agree that Marty sucks.
Monte even makes oopses look great.
Dang! I didn't get to kiss the brides.
Looks like eddie finaly got a foot in the door. Several times. Har har.
Sandra and Doe reported in.
Where is Herb? Or for that matter Carmine San Diego?
I'm outa here, for now.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, looks good. But need more pictures.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bad week….

I was awoken early (last) Sunday morning, 3:30am.
It was raining in my closet….
then leaked down to the basement, onto a few power tools and supplies.

Seems the upstairs tenant decided to get hammered….
fell in the bathroom and broke the toilet tank….
Too fat to bend over to turn off the water….
& to incoherent to realize that is what needed to be done.

Luckily, with all the work to follow….
I wasn't distracted by TV or the internet.
Seems that my housemate went on a cruise to Bermuda….
instead of paying the cable bill.

Plus, Last Friday, I received my annual (monetary) review from The Home Depot.
My Department Supervisor, along with an Assistant Store Manager agree….
My work exceeds expectations. Only one problem….
My direct manager and another ASM are of the opinion that I only MEET expectations.
I work with my supervisor and concurring ASM the most….
The two dissenting ASM's…. I rarely work with.
Seems the people I work with the least….
Have the most influence over my appraisal.

Yeah….. A pretty crappy week!!!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Hang in there Randy its just another day in paradise , the world is full of crap ,hope you didn't lose any tools because then you would be up crap creek with out a paddle and no way to make one ,it will get better but then i been hearing that for about 60 years , but remember we luv ya ,my friend, and change is always going to happen


----------



## mojapitt

I feel your pain Randy. Ours is setup so they can give you a great evaluation, but that's not linked to what you get for a raise (if any).


----------



## Festus56

Yea that would be a bad week Raandy. Hang in there, hope for a great week to come.


----------



## diverlloyd

Auction today new in box Mikita 5"ros and about 20 pcs of sand paper for $20 and a Campbell husfeld brad nailer/stapler and a hitachi crown stapler for $15. Then I started to get a 11 on the pain scale migraine and had to leave now I'm home


----------



## ssnvet

Long Island sound from the AMTRAK Accella…


















Big Apple bound…


----------



## MadJester

> Basics of new stools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A two legged stool….I love it! 

Randy, that sucks all over the place! Sadly, it is just indicative of the poor upper management that Home Depot has been going with for the last two decades or so….once the original owners left, it has all gone downhill…...hang in there….the job is a decent one, even if they don't fully recognize your contribution yet…..

Earlier this year I found two leather aprons…figured I'd use one while I was doing wire brush work with the dremel…..I use the larger wire wheel on a bigger motor for the initial rust dusting, then do the smaller detail work that the big wheel can't reach with the dremel…well…the wire wheels are always of the cheapy variety, so the little bristles always fly off into inconvenient locations on my person…..the apron does a good job for my pants, but I still managed to get a ton of them on my sleeve and (oddly enough…) on my side….I may have to look into getting some leather welding sleeves or something…it's super annoying having to pick out little brass wires that poke into me…I'm a delicate flower you know…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hang in Randy. You're among friends who appreciate you.
I got stung by a bee and then hit my forehead on a board with concrete bits on it. That made a good scratch with blood running down my head. Thumb is swollen from the bee. At least he died after. I'll take a picture of the swing set tomorrow when it looks more like something.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I know I totally screwed the slant on the legs and these are probably not usable. But what do you think of the look?


----------



## mojapitt

But the seats came out good


----------



## bandit571

Just a suggestion for Monte…









I got out of the van this morning, started walking towards the back door…..CRACK! Knee make a nice LOUD noise, Need to get this thing fixed soon….


----------



## MadJester

And then I changed my shirt…and found another dang wire wheel bristle in my shoulder!!! I can't win with this crap!!!


----------



## MadJester

Monte…..I love that little stool…it looks chunky and funky! Does it get a top seat? Can't figure out how someone is gonna sit on those cross pieces without getting some health issues! LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

I love the look Monte. You'll get it right and it will be great.


----------



## bandit571

Went on-line and found the "book" about that sander…...Found out HOW to set the beltsander half into the vertical position…..2 bolt sort of thing. Could tell that hadn't been done in a LONG time, almost had to bring out the persuader….

Replaced one bolt, and added a second bolt, while moving the "table" around to the belt side. The one would NOT hold a thing….new one does, and is easier to use….at least on my fingers.

Need to either find, or make the "stop" that goes across the belt. yep, missing mine. Cut some steel into an "L" shape, fold the short leg down, add a hole to bolt it in place. I'll look around first, before I try any metalworking…


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, is that chair for a doll house?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yeah, I know, better pictures coming Tuesday. Got to get to my computer.

That is going to be a good looking stool, Monte.

Randy, hope your next several weeks are better.


----------



## bandit571

Had to un-clog the bath tub…....Baking Soda, about 1/4 of a box, shaken into the drain…..white vinegar poured on top of that…..and leave the room…...come back, gave it a second dose of vinegar, and some boiling water…...plunger to make sure things get to the bottom of the drain. Drain is now clear. Cup of 140 degree water to make sure.

A couple is "renting" out a spare bedroom…...tub was full of black dirt. Finally got the mess cleaned up. Not sure what those two do…..

Might need someone to pick up a jug of Draino before too long.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i like that stool , looks to be very sturdy , us healthy people look for these , will the seat turn on a lazy susan

Bill that swing set is really taking a toll on ya , selling the mini winnie getting a boat i think ,


----------



## mojapitt

I was planning to put swivels on them.


----------



## CFrye

Randy, you're in a 'mixing bowl' phase: lots of unpalatable things coming together and you feel like *you* are one being beaten. Soon it will be baked into a delicious _(insert favorite goodie…cake, pie, etc). Hard to be patient. Hang in there.
Beka, congratulations! I wish you and Jules a long, happy life full of love.
Monte, stool looks great! Mirrors, too!
Eddie, what are you wanting for the mini?
Matt, say "Hi!" to Sue and Chris!
OUCH! Bill and Bandit!
Sandra!
Everybody!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmm pie


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy's making pie?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I think them cross hairs would be a bit harsh on the hemorrhoids…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I think them cross hairs would be a bit harsh on the hemorrhoids…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's why I rounded them.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy im selling it for 1500 but it still needs work, im losing on it but i found a boat i relly ,relly want its a older boat and the trailer dont come with it , water is what we have a lot of down here so water crafts can be used pretty much year around , i will sell it cheaper to yall ,,there is a man wanting it and says hell ba back wednesday as hes working down south louisiana on the rebuilding of the towns down there from the flood a few months back ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

congratulations Beka , i miss a lot of post . missed it for sure but i wish yall the best . marriage is a great thing ,unless you marry the wrong one like my x did


----------



## mojapitt

Worked on 2 projects today. Had significant screw ups on both. Should have watched football.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure Beka picked the right one. Congrats to you both.
I will get the better of the swing set tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Eddie, thats a nice looking boat there. Good thing you have big water there.

Congratulations Beka !

Like the looks of the stool Monte. Waiting for the seat now.

I hate those little wires too Sue. I get them all over also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I forgot to commend you for you Christmas Story reference. Nice!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a hell of a boat Eddie. Are you gonna bring it to the next event?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its a 89 searay 26 foot , it look a lot bigger on a trailer but one person can handle it ,it could be run to there the event but i couldnt afford to make a trip that far , ,would have to go all the way to new orleans then come up the mississippi ,then into the ohio , i think but either way it would be long a trip for a few day , there is a river and lake that she can roam around in here ,may go to new orleans though .

so whats the next event being called ?


----------



## bandit571

Sue: A "Delicate Flower" needs to add a plexi shield between the wire wheel and herself. Something like the ones for lathes. Just so you can get the part to the grinder, and maybe the hands. Leather gloves…...more like Guantlets would be nice.

My H-F wheel sheds like a hound dog…..I tend to stand a bit to one side. The ones in the drillpress just throw wires to the sides, rarely back at me. 
IF you can keep the part as LOW as you can, the wires will go downwards. Like get below the level of the arbor/shaft. Wires then tend to go right out the back….


----------



## Doe

Yesterday I learned that making a cake is like mixing epoxy. It's hard to figure out if the two parts are equal. The cake was good but the layers weren't the same height. Next time I'll do the same as I do with epoxy-I'll weigh the pans.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Monday, ugh


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to make the swing set look like a pirate ship. Argh!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rain for the next few days. Guess I will just have to stay in the shop !


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Still dark at quarter to five AM. Soon as it's light, we'll pack up Phyl's Costco loot and head for the mesa. Five hour drive with stops for the dogs and gas. Visiting with family has been great but getting anxious to be home.


----------



## diverlloyd

It's okay Bill I'm easily forgotten. Just woke up from the migraine meds and am more tired now then I have been in a while.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, someone can turn on the heat around these parts…..soon be time to bring the Brass Monkeys back inside….


----------



## CFrye

Travel safely, Gene and Phyl. 
Eddie, PM heading your way. Shenandoah Shindig is the name of the next get together, I think.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and wet here in the Magic Kingdom. Not a good start to the week.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit here's max cousin looks like a little panda they rarely push away from the dinner table , i have a friend that goes thur your neck of the woods ,ill pm and get together but it will be a few weeks









this is her sister 









and her mom Brownie and dad Isiah Mud , she looks like her dad the most 

















and her aunty Debera Flap watches over them like they are her own


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

pm back candy ,sometimes my email is misleading


----------



## bandit571

Pups look Great! Thank you, Eddie!


----------



## Gene01

We made it home without incident. A stop for a breakfast sandwich at Burger King. We're not normally fans of fast food but, that sandwich (bacon, egg, sausage and cheese on a Hoagie bun was exceptionally good. And Yuge, too. One more stop for the pups and our pee break. Still made it in just at 5 hours. 
Time for a wee touch of Glen Fiddich then, maybe a nap.
Next trip in 3 weeks for the U of A homecoming game VS Stanford. Son scored tickets on the 40, about 6 rows up. Should be fun.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm glad you guys enjoyed yourselves! We did too  Thanks all for the congrats - just wish we could've done that 12 years ago. I was home and asleep in a chair by 8pm. here's hoping I can get the entertainment center top glued up and figure out what in the world I did wrong planing the side pieces that need biscuited!

Eddie, those are cuties  lemme know when you trek north and if I'm home I'll trek up and we can have a party at Bandits


----------



## mojapitt

Hospital Foundation proposed 2 possible raffle ideas for rocking chair.

1st is the Wine tasting Gala. This is a Foundation event for upper level donors.

2nd is thinking conjunction with the annual Tough Enough to Wear Pink event.

Which would you choose?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Swing set starting to resemble a ship.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, can we come play when you are done?

Looks good.


----------



## Gene01

Go for the $$$, and exposure….the wine tasting gala.

Bill, it ran aground.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're all invited when I'm done. We'll have an adults only play day. There will be rings, swings, monkey bars, climbing wall, fireman pole, and slide. Of course the ship parts will be open. It's byops(bring your own pirate sword).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I think your ship is stuck in that tree…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm with Gene on the rocker being in the Wine Tasting Gala. Hopefully, your rocker will be near the bottom of the auctions so bidders will have a few glasses of wine to change their bidding strategy to "no limits".

Doe-I got the Water For People donation today, about three days earlier than the tracking predicted. Very nice stuff you sent. Thanks a bunch!

BillM-The pirate ship is taking shape. It will arrrgh-guably be the nicest pirate swing set in Missouri.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A lot of my shop time the past couple of weeks has been spent helping 'lil Dan build a new wood shop. (Some of you might remember 'lil Dan from Woodstick) We got 4 walls pointing up and black paper on the roof… I'm getting too old for this $#!+.....


----------



## Andrewski

I'm for the wine tasters. The more they taste, the more they spend. Hopefully.

Bill, that's a cool ship.


----------



## mojapitt

Wine tasting was my first choice also. They are the buyers we want to attract.


----------



## mojapitt

Corrections made to the tabletop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Can I trade my wine for a beer???


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

By the way, it $200 a person to get into the wine tasting. People like me, don't go.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing that they don't serve Madison Dog 20/20 for wine either.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

monte i think the wine tasters will pull in more money , but the pink thing sounds like it would be a lot more fun

Bill thats a awesome ship , they will enjoy that,


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Wine tasting…. All the way!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome home Gene. Glad it was a good trip.

Did not know you were w ship builder Bill. Looking good.

I agree on the wine tasters Monte even though I fit into the other group better.

That is a great use of a golf course Marty. I would even try that out.


----------



## bandit571

Wine Tasting! Leaves me out. Now..if'n it be a Guiness Tasting…..

Somehow, I managed to get that "new" beltsander down to the shop just now. I cleaned off the top of the B&D Workmate and that is where the sander will sit. Need to get a few lags to secure it in place, first.

That was almost too much like work…one step at a time, due to this knee. Darn thing weighs more than aFat Man's Lunch ( 50 pounds!) and awkward to carry…..whew.

Marty: How much do your lead a golf ball in flight?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I'd vote for the tough enough to wear pink, attracts more people and not just those spending most of their time looking down their noses at everyone else, plus it would be more fun.

Marty, my grandma has a failing golf course of ~77 acres, if you can figure out how to make money using it as a range, let me know. I'm getting roped into this faster than I wanted and Gma isn't going down without a fight.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

We are supposed to freeze starting tomorrow night. Not ready for this.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Last night it hit 37, here. But, not supposed to get below 40 for the next week.
I'm not ready either, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Monte, send it here…..kill these sketers.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Not ready for the really cold weather but am ready for a freeze to stop the bugs and fall allergies.


----------



## Gene01

Morris pictures










DIL has claimed it


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looks good Gene
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are you referring to the chair or its occupant???
Perhaps both!!!

BTW: Gene, great looking chair, ottoman & DIL.


----------



## mojapitt

I am old Randy. Only looking at the chair.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RANDY!


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers.
Happy birthday, Randy.
Day, Day, y'all


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Gene!

Happy Bday Randy 

need some input about feet on my entertainment center. It's already going to be a behemoth - 24 in deep x 38 in high x six feet long. I didn't account for feet in my sketchup design because when it was going to be a barn door cabinet, they were built into that cabinet. It's going on a tile floor in a basement. Form over function? should I do something adjustable? raise it a few more inches and put a skirt on it to cover hunks of 2×4? (mostly joking). since it's already 38" high I'm not sure I want it to be much taller either.


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day Randy!

Top of the morning to the rest of you twerps.

Beka: Think 3 front to back legs ( 2'' x 2" ) with a piece running the length through them. Add a small, thin "pad" out on the ends of the three legs. Can be either 1/2" or thinner. You can set this on the floor first, then set the Case on top. You could even add a few dowels, sticking up, to fit into locator holes in the case's bottom. Just to keep things from sliding off the base.


----------



## Festus56

That is nice Gene. Good job sir !

Happy Birthday Randy, enjoy !


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Randy


----------



## Gene01

Happy bday, Randy. Don't forget to make a wish.
Hey, how did you come out with your flood?


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm intrigued. I may see if I can find a hunk of Walnut or some other dark hardwood in Whit's cutoff bin I could use.


----------



## Andrewski

Good day everyone.

Gene, really nice chair. I still need to get "real" cushions made for mine. My home made ones aren't so good.

Happy birthday Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

I could use some comfy cushions right about now! chomping at the bit to get back to the shop and work on my EC top


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Happy birthday Randy ,

Gene beautiful chair and beautiful DIL ,hes a blessed man all the way around .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Randy. Have a cold one on me.

I'm ready to put swings up now, but ran out of time. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy late but not belated birthday wishes to you, Randy. I hope you had a great day all day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)




----------



## mojapitt

Love it Eddie


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, nice lookin' Um…..

Who's this happy Randy character???

Beka, spin ya out a couple of these…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my progress today. Getting the 4×6 by fourteen feet up by myself was a challenge, but I didn't even get hurt.
I rounded over all the 4×4's and 4×6's so nobody gets splinters.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got a nose bleed while looking at the picture…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is tall.


----------



## CFrye

Just spoke with Andy on the phone. He is in good spirits and said the tiredness he mentioned does not keep him from doing what he wants. He may need a nap afterwards, though.  Got report back from his most recent MRI yesterday. The first two tumors are completely gone!! Yay! Praise the Lord!! There is a new "tiny" tumor in a different location in his head that they are going to use the cyber knife to treat/remove in about 2 weeks. He's after them to get-r-done! He said Carol is his *ROCK*!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I called him about 2 minutes after you hung up. Definitely sounds more like his previous self.

No Shop time today. Real job interference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news. Keep it up Andy. Get after em.


----------



## DIYaholic

GREAT NEWS!!!
Go Andy Go!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy,you're sober?


----------



## mojapitt

Mets playing one more game?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great news Andy ,


----------



## CFrye

And we are home from a Sam's run. Groceries put up. Collapsed in front of the computer. 
Bill, Arrr matey! Will she be flying the Jolly Roger?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, they have all kinds of ideas, but I they haven't thought of a flag. I'll ask if they want the Jolly Roger.


----------



## bandit571

Great news about Andy!

North of Lakeview, OH….there is a LARGE Pirate Ship playset…....traffic wouldn't let me stop and get a picture or two…

I did get this picture, though…









Maxwell and his little buddy…Miss Smokey. They are just about the same age, and rough-house a lot. Have a heater going in the fireplace…...heat-pigs. One tug toy is still intact, you can see what Maxwell does to the others…Miss Smokey is a Gray & White, LONG haired, mitten-pawed kitten.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great news Andy. You are winning !!

Bill if you were building that in some parts of the country with all the rain they would be calling you Noah.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess Mark, but this boat has concrete shoes…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit they are a odd pair but Miss Smokey help him thru the loss , they seem to very close .


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty nice! I thought about trying to make these for legs :










not sure how to make that work though. plus - that's a LOT more work! Whit said he likes making toys though. He also cut the tip of his index finger off yesterday while making an ogee. An ER run and some bandaging later he's back in business. He finished the ogee profile when he returned. /smh/

great job Bill!

@Bandit Jack rolled in something in the yard and somehow I'm going to have to bathe the big guy. guess it's as good a time as ever to try the new spigot in the back yard!


----------



## Gene01

Super glad to hear the good news! Way to go, Andy. 
Compared to the procedures you just went through, Cyberknife is a piece of cake. It's great that it can be used now.


----------



## Gene01

HEY! The chair made the DTT. I'm excited.


----------



## mojapitt

It should be there Gene


----------



## CFrye

> Festool 201234 "PRO 5 LTD" ETS 125 REQ Random Orbital Sander
> $99!
> 
> http://www.festoolproducts.com/festool-new-products/festool-201234-pro-5-ets-125-req-random-orbital-sander.html
> 
> - HickWillis


Monte, have you picked up a new ROS, yet?


----------



## Gene01

> It should be there Gene
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte.
And no comments about the number of boards, either.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I hope you feel bad. I ordered the Festool ROS.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## gfadvm

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bandit571

MRI is scheduled for next Tuesday morning, then a follow up with the Doctor the Tuesday after that, to see WHAT he is going to do…FINALLY got the OK from Tri-Care this morning….


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I feel bad that I can't justify the need to buy one myself! 
Bandit, congrats on getting Tri-Care approval! Not an easy thing. 
Jim just survived (barely) a PFT (pulmonary function test) at the VA hospital in Muskogee. 
Here he is in the torture chamber. 









Now he's getting diabetic shoes and socks. Next hearing aids fixed…maybe.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like torture chamber is appropriate. Tell him best of luck with the aids. I'd go see Cindy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well received another recall notice for the wife 09 Pontiac G5 and am told it's not a recall and they will not be fixing it since it's 121000 miles and the "repair notice" is for 120000 and under. I guess she will be buying a import next time. This would be recall # 8 if it was a recall and not a repair notice as I had to inform the guy on the phone who said it was only the third. Explained my receipts say different and that they had replace the wiring harness twice under the same recall the ignition switch 4 times because they kept replacing it with a recalled part.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Congrats Gene on the DTT, well deserved.

Wow that does look like torture Candy, I dislike chambers like that.

Hello Andy


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, does that mean that he has to listen to you now?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: BTDT…...No special socks or shoes at this time…...

Driver: I keep getting a "Warranty offer" for my van…....I'm about 100k over their "limit", yet they keep calling me….


----------



## diverlloyd

Those guys don't call me anymore bandit. I talked to one and he kept asking me questions and I asked why should I answer any he called me and should know what he is trying to sell me. If he doesn't know what I drive or own then he shouldn't waste my time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jim, Candy, come on up. Cindys office is right off of highway 44.
AJ, I definitely wouldn't buy another new Pontiac if I were you.
Congrats Gene. Well deserved. It's a great looking set.


----------



## bandit571

Giving three old oil stones a "bath". The things are so dried out, 3in1 oil just soaks right in, before I can get any use out of it. Sooo…..there is a little gray tub of Quaker State 10W40 on the back porch. The three oil stones have been sitting out there ( in the Sun) taking a "soak" until they can't soak anymore oil. Towel them off, and see IF the 3in1 oil will stay on the surface. We'll see how it goes.

Getting a LOT of "server Not Found" crap today. Might have to take a hammer to the Modem later….









Stay tuned


----------



## MadJester

Congrats Beka!

Bandit…it's not my bigger wheel that is throwing the wires into me (I think I actually stand on the "wrong" side of that, as all the bits of wire shoot away from me…into the wall…no biggie…)...it's my dremel that is giving me fits and pokey bits….

Bill…Arrgh…that be a fine lookin' ship ye've got thare…..

Gene…that chair came out awesome!!

Happy Birthday Randy! 

Great news Andy!!


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, does that mean that he has to listen to you now?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, now he hears. *Listening* is a horse of a different color!
Hearing aids are fixed (read cleaned of ear wax


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill there will never be another Pontiac in this household. Which is sad since my grandpa worked for gm and was a week away from retirement when he passed and they kept paying his pension to my grandma for 20+ years. I will be sticking with Honda unless it's a collector car like a gmc Syclone or typhoon. But oh well and on a actual woodworking question has anyone used a festool sander? I'm looking into the $99 dollar deal but I don't want to be stuck only buying sandpaper from them or other smalls.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sorry you've had the problems you've had with your Pontiac. My G6 has been relatively trouble free with only a recall on something with the shifter cable (in and out in an hour & covered), an electric lock motor on the right rear door and now one of the joints in the exhaust leaking (they don't call this the rust belt for nothing!). In government motor's defense, they did dump more money into the Epsilon platform than the Delta platform as production cost weren't significantly higher but margins for the vehicles are and were. They have disappointed too many people far too many times for me to ever consider purchasing another new GM product.


----------



## bandit571

Stones are now out of the oil bath, and sitting outside in the setting sun.









Have since put a paper towel under them, to see how much oil leaks back out.

Kind of strange…Paul Sellers has a new video out…..Oak Craftsman style Rocking chair…..at least according to his latest email blog. Is he going to be in our little contest, too?


----------



## bandit571

Had a second "Clown Attack" in my town yesterday. Fellow was out walking his dog ( must have been a big one) when he noticed a Clown standing between the apartment buildings, holding a "gun"

Dog got loose, and chased the big,bad, clown away…...making the clown drop the gun. The M1911 lookalike AirSoft pistol is now in the hands of the cops.

White suit, RED hair. Scared of dogs…...


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to router the space out for the glass. That's what may cause any loud bad language you hear.


----------



## diverlloyd

monte could you fill that up with the epoxy that glows under black light?

yeti its sad that a good company could be going downhill in the customer service dept. The whole new car thing is a scam anyways.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, you could pour it full.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks 
Apparently I missed a wedding, congrats Beka! 
Gene - chair looks great
Bill - playset is going to be 'epic'. 
Andy - keep on keeping on.

Randy - happy belated birthday. You exceed our expectations and we're waaaaaay more important than some HD clown.

Speaking of clown, I have a new new new new boss at work. As in potty training. Like giving a toddler a pistol. He has very little experience and tried to change the way my shop does business in the first week he arrived.
It's been exhausting trying to manage him, but we're getting somewhere….

What else? Oh yeah, clothespins. The craft show went well, not as well as I hoped, but I'm surprised that business hasn't tapered off with the weather changing. Still going strong.

Is everybody safe from Mathew?


----------



## CFrye

You got this, Monte!


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the last month, was dealing with a bit of a crisis with Mr. 74. Things have settled, so I'll be around more. Missing my LJ buddies….


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Sandra! Good to see you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You too Candy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Sandra. Glad things have settled.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks. Never a dull moment around here. Mr 74 was offered an alternate residential address, but we reached a peace agreement… Marriage ain't for sissies, that's for sure.

Clothespin total is now somewhere around 1400 dozen if you can believe it.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, LJ buddies missed you also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is ridiculous and no I can't?


----------



## mojapitt

I can't fathom 1400 dozen.


----------



## Gene01

Hey there *74.* Missed your repartee. Glad you're back.

We've owned two GM products. Didn't learn our lesson with the first one. Never again.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks, Gene and Monte

1400 dozen is completely insane. As am I of course, but you already knew that. 
I have a small one day craft show next month and then a massive one in Moncton at the end of November. After that, the production with stop for awhile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night folks - same time same place tomorrow


----------



## mojapitt

On the bases that were too small for the other seats. Just made smaller seats for them.










I made bigger bases for the other seats with a couple changes in thought would look good. I think I will burn them and start over.


----------



## CFrye

1400 is alot. 1400 *DOZEN*? Um… Glad to hear address is unchanged. Hang in there, both of you.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope Sue is listening, but I got the first coat of stain on the tabletop.


----------



## CFrye

Pretty! What prompted the addition of ends?


----------



## mojapitt

For me, the ends were planned from the beginning. I like the look of the River Glass Table, but I don't think that it would necessarily sell to the average furniture buyers. I found a picture of a table like this that I thought would appeal to a much larger buying group.


----------



## CFrye

Works for me!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra, glad you are back.

Nice table Monte. Looking good.

Randy I am betting on your Mets. Hope it works.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I am already tired of this cold air you are sending me. Push it towards Jeff please.


----------



## Festus56

I am trying to but North Dakota is blowing it south !!


----------



## rhybeka

Yay! Sandra's back! Glad you guys still have the same address. 

Got one other side to my entertainment center glued up last night. I didn't make it to the top yet - had a dinner date with friends so I had to cut out early. Frustrating but it happens. Glad to see we're all still above ground. better get at it!


----------



## mojapitt

33° this morning. Got passed by a motorcycle on interstate.

Mark, that's strange. North Dakota usually sucks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

35 deg. here this morning. Little cool.

Couple little projects done yesterday. Helping a rental company repair damage to a house. People can be destructive.

Starting a set of my convertible picnic table / park benches today.


----------



## Gene01

> 33° this morning. Got passed by a motorcycle on interstate.
> 
> Mark, that's strange. North Dakota usually sucks.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


ND only exists as a road base.


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Sandra, good to see you. Glad things are working out, with Mr. 74.

Mark, you maybe should have prayed for my NY METS!!!
eh, it was a great (& improbable) run….


----------



## mojapitt

Called to a patient room because nurse couldn't get Oxygen flow to patient. "Fighting it for a half hour " she said. So I went up and unlocked the Castors on the bed and rolled it off the tubing for them. Hmm


----------



## mojapitt

Also on the subject of nurses. We just started a new parking structure. During construction, we are walking a significant distance from the parking lot. Yesterday while walking in a nurse commented that "Since the helicopter isn't here, why can't we park on the Helipad?"


----------



## Gene01

They don't teach mechanics in nursing school. 
How did she respond to your sly smile after you moved the bed?


----------



## mojapitt

Nurse wouldn't go in the room with me because she was busy. Just passed to the HUC that it was fixed. Best not to hurt their feelings and wind up in HR.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

UUUUmmmmZZZZzzzz


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Great news! Good to see you back again.

74-Welcome back. Marriage is definitely not for sissies! Glad things are working out.

Monte-Better HR than ER.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, on the behalf of nurses everywhere, I thank you!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, the nurses in ED will always get my utmost respect. You see the worst of the worst on a regular basis. Don't know how you handle it. But some of the nurses on the general floors….........


----------



## mojapitt

Although, some of my favorite stories to tell are from the ED. Not because of nurses, but crazy patients. I am sure you have a few also.


----------



## bandit571

Was out to check an estate sale this morning…...On-line paper gave the wrong address, and dates…...the sale is tomorrow. 
Might go check out the lone sale of the day in a little bit…..Hmmmm..Lunch? Or…Yard Sale?


----------



## Cricket

Hey y'all. Later this month I will be away for a camping trip.

Once again, I will be asking for a few of you to send me a message if you willing to contact someone (I will provide you with email addresses) if there is a major issue, such as site down, or the site getting slammed with a spammer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, glad to help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This morning about 2 miles from the station an officer responded to a call for police. He was immediately shot on arrival. Other cop immediately shot the bad guy. Both were taken to our nearby hospital. Sadly, the officer did not survive. May he Rest In Peace. May his family be by friends. I know that they will be well supported by the local first responders charity known as Backstoppers. I just don't get it.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ and on that note - I'm busting out of this popsicle stand!


----------



## CFrye

Tragic news, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

I saw the news about that Bill. Insanity


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps. Have been away since Sunday morning… Had to go to a training gig… want to guess where?










Training was great…. food (on the company) was great, and we "discovered" Knob Creek bourbon… Glad to be home though.

Power surfed the last 170 posts…

Andy… Glad for your good news. Keep showin' em that an ol cowboy can still pull a few tricks out of his saddle bag.

Randy… a belated happy birthday

74… Definitely not for sissies. Keep on fighting the good fight.

Mudflap… Are you teasing the nurses again. We'll have to get Candy to cook you dinner if you don't shape up.

Gene… The chair really looks good. So good that I may use the same plan for mine. Any tips or tricks needed where the plan falls short?

Bandit…. is that SOP to soak oil stones like that? I've never done mine that way, but then again, I never claimed to know what I'm doing…. and they do suck up the oil. Funny, cause I use 3-in-1 oil too.


----------



## rhybeka

If I wanted to turn a 4 in lego head, how big would my turning blank have to be?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I would cut it at 4 1/4 and draw a 4" circle on the blank and cut the corners off with a hand plane or saw.


----------



## bandit571

Boss has decided to spray paint the white Island….a ..Gray colour…...sitting here getting a BUZZZZZzzzzz, even with a fan blowing away from me….

Two Estate Sales in the morning…...Both say T O O L S! in the ads.

The one today?......meh. Last year he had a bunch of planes….this year? All gone.


----------



## mojapitt

Exciting news. I get to be on jury duty starting in November. I can only pray for an emergency appendectomy November 1st.


----------



## firefighterontheside

18 year old kid took the father away from a 2 yo boy and ruined his own life.

Sorry to hear that Monte. Luckily I can get out of that every time.


----------



## Gene01

Saw it on the news, Bill. Didn't know it was so close. It's terribly tragic.


----------



## Gene01

Go for it, Matt. The Wood Plans are excellent. No problems.
One hint, when they give a measurement, don't deviate even a hair. DAMHIK


----------



## bandit571

I soaked those stones in as heavy an oil as I had on hand…..since there is no way that the Boss will ever allow me to" Bake" them in her oven @ 200 degrees for an hour, while sitting in Vaseline. Stones when new in the box….they have had a "Petroleum Based Product" to heat treat them. In other words, they soak the stones in the stuff while passing through an oven. Hot, Liquid Vaseline is a FIRE HAZARD. Not going to happen in my house.

Have let the stones just sit around for a day…...they haven't seeped any more oil out. Things soaked up almost a half pint of 10W40 oil. less than half a pint left in the tub.

Had a fellow driving along with a trailer full of building supplies…....trailer somehow came off the hitch, chains then rip the hitch and a third of the Dualie's rear bumper off. Tied up the 4 lane highway at the County Rd 5 overpass. Eastbound was shut down, most of the morning. I imagine the driver will need a clean pair of pants, too… Nobody got hurt, though.


----------



## mudflap4869

Leaving in a few minutes for a sleep study. BTDT several times so far and still never even seen the test. I'll not study very hard tonight. ( BOB know all the nurses.) Yell , gotta go find some groceries to poke down my throat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - that's awful. So sad.

Monte - Jury duty can be interesting, but you sitting still for that long might be more than the universe can handle.

My new boss has the weird habit of picking stuff up off other peoples desk and generally just being plain nosey. So I brought in a fake tube of chips loaded with fabric springs and confetti. We set it on a desk and when he came in today, it took him less than 3 minutes to pick it up, and take the lid off without even asking. It was hysterical. I may be unemployed in the morning, but it will have been worth it. Hook, line and sinker. Even better will be the story that the guys in my office will be telling…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice 74. Sometimes kids have to be taught a lesson.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hopefully he's bright enough to make the connection…


----------



## gfadvm

https://news.usni.org/2016/08/23/21268

Oops, wrong link


----------



## bandit571

A fellow I know just got a call-back from a factory that produces most oil stones nowadays…..was told that

We do not use Petroleum Jelly/Vaseline in our process, and won't recommend it's use.

I guess I was on to something with the oil soak, after all….


----------



## firefighterontheside

My task force is deploying to Florida…....aaaand I wasn't invited. They're only taking 35 out of 210 of us. My odds weren't good.


----------



## mojapitt

Better luck next disaster Bill


----------



## gfadvm

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1379963875362103



This should be the cool video I tried earlier


----------



## mojapitt

Great video Andy


----------



## mojapitt

Mr Ponder, did you decide what that wood will be that you got?


----------



## DonBroussard

Andy-Excellent video. I wonder if they have a program for teenagers?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Better luck next disaster Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That was funny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's amazing Andy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Cool video


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy my dogs do that , well part of it they just usely keep running

Bill thats a good thing , , hericanes are bad , its still early

Don this comedian is doing a show here for the releif fund down there down there ,i just donated some money i was married to him at one time sure dose sound like my x LOL


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Preach it, brother! Some of those sound VERY familiar!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sandra that is great. Have to laugh at people like that. Maybe he will at least ask next time.

That is a good video Andy. Well trained I would say.

I am sure it is good to be home Matt. Too many people there for me.

They are just saving you for when it gets really nasty Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if you look at the possible track of the hurricane, it may actually circle back and hit the same spot again


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could be right Mark.
I saw that Monte.


----------



## MadJester

> I hope Sue is listening, but I got the first coat of stain on the tabletop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Super pretty!! 

Sorry to hear that Bill….

Hey 74! You need to try to come up with other stuff like that to see if he learned his lesson….



> Better luck next disaster Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That was funny.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Epic….

The fall weather around here has gotten me into a much better mood….I've been cleaning the house a little bit each day for over a week now…it's not really much cleaner in here, but I feel like I'm accomplishing at least a little something…so far it's been laundry, cleared out the small room in the back of my shop (again) and brought in some of the logs that have already been sitting outside for too long…they will never dry if they are just sitting outside… getting the animal fur off the rugs (I'll vacuum probably tomorrow) and I cleaned off some of the little table next to my chair….next will also be maybe packing up some of this excess junk and taking it to auction….

My smallest cat has been super cuddly lately…that's usually an indication that it's too chilly in here…LOL….I caved in tonight and plugged in a small space heater…I picked it up for five bucks at one of the townwide yard sales I went to earlier this year….the person claimed that it was only used a few times, and they seem to have been correct…looks brand new and it's been on for a couple of hours now with no issues…..I like five dollar heaters!!


----------



## CFrye

> Mudflap… Are you teasing the nurses again. We ll have to get Candy to cook you dinner if you don t shape up.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I told Jim "I don't know if it's sad or funny that people we haven't ever met are threatening you with my cooking." 
Here he is getting wired up for his sleep study. 








(Cropped version for those with delicate sensibilities)


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Sue motivation is good  pass some back, would you?

@Bill I'm sure it's a mixed feeling when you don't get picked.  Like Monte said - better luck next time??

Boss is off today, one out of two co-workers is working from home so it should be fairly quiet. Still don't know if the nephew is coming to visit. I'm about to tell the wife to tell him to stay put if he's going to be so wishy washy about it. Need to work in the shop this weekend, even if it's just to get the mini bench back inside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I'm home. Time to work on the swing set.

Is Jim asleep already?


----------



## Andrewski

Good morning.

It has been a busy week and it's not over yet. I hope to get Sunday off. Next day off will be in two weeks. makes it difficult to get much done in the shop.

Monte, to answer your question about the wood, I'm not sure yet. Since I can't run to the lumber yard for more, I'm being pretty picky with what I'll do with it and it's well protected from the weather. My wife wants a coffee table out of some of it, but haven't decided on a style yet.

Gotta run, ya'll have a great Friday.


----------



## gfadvm

I start the Cyberknife treatment this morning.

Mule fell with me yesterday at a gallop. I'm good but told her not to make a habit of this.

Typing some better.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Little chilly here this morning, like 31 deg. and my heat in the shop is not working. Hope it gets fixed this afternoon or it may be a long winter.

Let's hope she don't fall anymore Andy. Not always a good outcome. Here is to a successful treatment! You have had enough of that stuff, there are more mules to ride and logs to saw.


----------



## Gene01

Was she remorseful? Glad you were not hurt.
How many days of treatments did they schedule? Mine was five. Got my PSA down to .09 so far.
How do they check your progress? I'm guessing not with a PSA test. 
That is an amazing machine. Very impressive engineering. The worst part is having to stay immobile for an hour or so.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad they speeded your treatment up Andy. Glad the Mule didn't cause other treatments to be necessary. Glad to see you typing.


----------



## ssnvet

My imperial conquest of the garage has just won another battle.

I have permission to re-purpose a stack of Dowe Blue Board insulation panels from dead inventory (customer canceled the program) to insulate the walls of the garage. Of course I'll have to get the crate shop supervisor to cut me some 1×10 to sheath over the insulation… and by the time the owners see it, it will look great and I'll be able to say that it was "free" (their favorite word).

Foam is already cut to size for the first wall :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy glad you are doing better.

Woodcraft in my area has a hand plane class today I may show up just to see how others play with their planes


----------



## bandit571

Watson, wake up! The Game is afoot!

Estate Sale !! HUGE lathe ( would need Bill's trailer) run by overhead drive belt system! Along with a garage workshop FULL of tools….including a couple post drill presses….

I didn't buy much…..Stanley Powerlock Tape,25'....old rusty chisel, Atkins skew back handsaw.

Saw is soaking in Simple Green - ATF to get the rust to move..off.

Sale is today and tomorrow…..Twp Rd 32 S. 3704. Has a West Liberty Mailing address. Fellow has already sold the house, needs to sell off a garage shop FULL of tools. LOTS of machine shop stuff…...
Film @ 2300 hrs of what little I could carry away…


----------



## greg5

Great Post


----------



## bandit571

Pictures? Anyone?









Saw, tape measure and chisel..









Tape measure is ready to go as is…..the other two will need some rehab









Have them outside, getting a Simple Green/ ATF soak.


----------



## Gene01

> Great Post
> 
> - greg5


Possible spam. Cricket is gone for a while, too.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't decided on that one either Gene


----------



## CFrye

> - Monte Pittman


Monte, I missed that this was a pic from Andy LOL
Andy! Carol may relegate you to riding the mini's! 




View on YouTube
How'd the treatment go?


----------



## mojapitt

Let me say that Andy will not ride mini's!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just great to see you Andy.
Did I ever tell you all that the last time I saw Andy he almost fell in the pond.
I would say spam. Hmm, what's for dinner?


----------



## mudflap4869

Andy wrecked a mule and can now type! Wonders never cease do they? 
Sleep study went well, except for being woke up during the middle of the night to put on a CPAP mask. 
Went to see the eye doc this morning, (dang she is some kinda cute) to get some info about my upcoming eye surgery. 4 to 6 weeks of now shop time! Snifle snifle. Can't do anything but sit in a chair and read or fight with this stupid computer. If it is out of the fix it shop by then. Sometimes it freezes up several times before it will even finish booting up. Or it gives me about 5 minutes of use then freezes up in the middle of reading a post. Some days I would like to smash it with a hammer, but my shrink gives me meds to prevent me from being so violent. Candy don't take those meds, so I might just loan her the hammer. 
74, please tell Gere that I understand what he is going through, and it is the stronger man who will admit that he can't handle it alone. After Viet Nam I went through pure hell for almost 40 years before I asked for help. And I was the cause of hell for those who loved me. Life is *SO* much better now that I have a support system. Believe me when I say today that my mental health team is the single most important people in my life.
Well, time to get off my fat arse and get some shop time in. So I am out of here. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Andy just remeber there aint a mule that cant be rode and a cowboy that cant be thrown 
but then you already know thhat great to see you posting ,

Funny candy

Jim thanks for your service and war is hell , and happy you got help it says a lot of a man ,who reached out for it ,thanks my friend

and happy firday everybody


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm voting for spam to get the five posts to pm.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not saying Menards was slow, but I could have had Pizza delivered while I waited.


----------



## gfadvm

Gene, 2 more treatments on Mon/Tue. Then MRI in a few weeks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Swing set update. Monkey bars, swings hanging, climbing wall, lower part of ship.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Went to see the eye doc this morning, (dang she is some kinda cute)
> 
> - mudflap4869


Says the blind man…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, you must be contagious, as I was reading about your computer problems, mine shut down…..


----------



## mojapitt

This is what the legs will look like for table


----------



## mojapitt

MARTY!

Sorry, I just needed to do that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Thanks Jim. Always nice hearing that big the tough guys like you have dealt with the same stuff.

This weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving which means a long weekend, beautiful foliage changing colours and turkey!!
Turkey with summer savoury dressing, mashed potatoes, gravy, homemade cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie.
Yum! Sorry Sue, no kosher ham on the menu


----------



## CFrye

Dress like a pirate play day at Bill's place! Arrr matey!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - the ship is looking great!

Speaking of ships, I think the Donald's ship has had a self-inflicted fatal hull breach.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on over Candy. 
Thanks Sandra. More work on it tomorrow. Needs a roof and a ladder to the third floor.


----------



## MadJester

Hey there Andy!  Looks like the mule kicked your typing into gear! LOL

74….it's just not a proper Thanksgiving (Canadian or otherwise…) without some kosher ham!!!!

I say we all head up to Bill's house to play pirate!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date nite done again, home relaxing now.

Are you sure that you are not building an ark Bill. That is a big boat.

I wish we had a Menards here Monte. Would be worth waiting for.

Happy Thanksgiving Sandra.


----------



## bandit571

That saw from this morning's rust hunt is cleaned up..









One coat of BLO/Varnish on the handle..









Saw is an Atkins from over north of Marty's place….has a AAA medallion.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning! Already up and at panera for breakfast. Going to put round steak in the crock for sammiches. If I'm lucky I'll get the mini bench inside!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Andy, how did the first Cyberknife treatment go?

It's 46 on the deck at 05:00. Still dark. No stars. That's usually a fair indication of a cloudy sky.  But, the coffee is hot and strong. Coyotes yipping in the distance. Love that sound. It's going to be another glorious day on the mesa.

Gonna break out the Worksharp thingie and give some love to some plane blades. Then tune some tenons.

Y'all have a stupendous day.


----------



## mojapitt

39° now Gene. Just a bit cold in the shop. Been in here for an hour.


----------



## CFrye

40 in our part of Green Country Oklahoma right now. Sister arrived from Phoenix yesterday. She thinks it's freezing, poor baby.
Almost finished with the rehab on the mitre box I picked up a few weeks ago. Not sure why this captured my rehab fancy (maybe'cause there's nothing to sharpen?) That and I'm 99.9% sure it's not being devalued no matter what I do to it. Yeah, I used to watch a lot of Antique Roadshow.


----------



## Gene01

> 39° now Gene. Just a bit cold in the shop. Been in here for an hour.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Started my shop heater yesterday. Cozy in here this morning. I have an epic distaste for cold.


----------



## mojapitt

7:00 am. 34° here. Just saying.


----------



## Gene01

> 40 in our part of Green Country Oklahoma right now. Sister arrived from Phoenix yesterday. She thinks it s freezing, poor baby..
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, tell your sister I'm with her. But, OTOH, 115 is too damned hot.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

I say we crash 74s TG dinner… Mmmmmm…. Gravy!

We have a pair of Danish girls staying with us for a few days as part of their high school exchange program. Their staying in Boston but the program director wanted a taste of "rural living". Apparently, they think the burbs is rural living :^o. I say we take em up to "The County", but aside from growing and consuming weed, there's not a lot going on up there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

43° here this morning on my run to get more wood for the ship.
Auction today, but I don't have a lot of time. Gonna look at some walnut lumber and either bid or have someone bid for me when I'm gone. Liam has a soccer game soon and then going to see cindys old college roommate and family.


----------



## gfadvm

https://mail.aol.com/webmail-std/en-us/suite

Gene, Really tired yesterday.


----------



## DonBroussard

Woke up this morning to a very nice 70 degree and clear morning. I'll probably be cutting grass after the dew dries up. Sorry for those of you who already have wintery conditions in the early autumn.

Andy-Nannette are two weeks away from our trip to northwest Arkansas, and we'd like to stop by if you are up to it. It would be late October, after my water conference ends.

BillM-I'm looking forward to our LJ Pirate Play Day. The structure and toys looks amazing!

Monte-That line "better luck next disaster" to BillM was roll-on-the-floor-laughing funny.

Sandra-If I hop in the car now, I can probably make it up to NS by Canadian Thanksgiving. Leave a seat open for me. On a more serious note, Nannette and I are planning to go to St. Anne's next summer for a five-week French immersion class. I might see you this summer, if the plans work out.


----------



## gfadvm

Don, Keep me posted.


----------



## Gene01

Forget the turkey. Give me the poutine!


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummm…do I have to wake up?

Might grab the camera this morning, and trek out to that Estate sale barn…....BIG tools are a bit rusty….might be from everyone drooling on them..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yard mowed, wife made me some bacon which means a lot since she is almost a vegetarian.auction later today with a small lathe and a dust collector. They also say a carpenters tool box with tools but no pics of it opened. We will see what they have.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Cool here but going to warm up nicely for a couple days.

Andy here is another video for you




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=193264471101600



At least I should get the park bench / table done today. Had a few distractions yesterday. We figured out the shop heater is maybe a 1942 model. Maybe thats why it is not working quite right.


----------



## bandit571

Went and took a few pictures at that sale…before the battery died ( doesn't like to use Flash)









I don't think this would fit in Jim's truck…and for Candy..








Post drill press does have a motor, the biggie one ( floor model?) needed the line shaft to run.

I posted a few more over in the rust hunting thread. All I bought today was these little things









Tape measure says it is 19" long, had to sell a mountain dew to get a dollar to pay for it.


----------



## Gene01

Good thing I'm not there, Bandit. That post drill would have ended up in my truck. Then I'd have to sell my body for gas $$. Which means I'd be stuck in Ohio.


----------



## bandit571

And that is a "bad thing"?


----------



## Gene01

Your winters are brutal. I grew up a couple states east of ya. IL winters are gawd awful.


----------



## bandit571

Just got that caliper cleaned up…...LSStarrett Co. Athol MASS USA. Might need a touch of oil here and there, now.


----------



## bandit571

A fellow had arrived while I was leaving out there…..he was hauling a Bobcat with forks. There is/was a HUGE aircompressor in that shop. Tank is larger than must bathtubs. Compressor part is about the same size as a Motorcycle's V-Twin motor. It even had it's own fuze box.

It would have taken four people just to move either drill press out of the shop….Not sure HOW they will get that lathe out…

There was a SMALL lathe laying out on the ground…just the bed, tail stock, and the headstock. Nothing else. Headstock was open in the back, so a v belt could get to the 5 step pulley. of course…no motor, either. Bed was maybe 3' long. 4' at the most. No tool rest, either. Camera had died, so no picture.

SSI doesn't pay me until NEXT weekend…figures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't buy anythin at auction. There was a stack of walnut lumber that went for 375. Pretty steep when I didn't need it. I may go back another day and get some stuff. We are acquainted with the land owner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to Sam's and saw there was a habitat restore behind it. Went in and picked up a disston back saw and a Stanley 5 for $5 each.


----------



## mojapitt

Just left Sam's. Didn't see you Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Just left Sam s. Didn t see you Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's weird. Were you dressed like a clown?


----------



## mojapitt

> Just left Sam s. Didn t see you Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That s weird. Were you dressed like a clown?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wasn't me as far as you know


----------



## gfadvm

Mark. looked like a Kelpi from Australia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The auction today had 500 of these. I think the guy was obsessed.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like a bunch if old "arn" there, Bill. Maybe he had a lot of doors that need stopped.

Mark, you can tell he's an Aussie by his accented whistle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're probably right Gene. Maybe thats what he did with the almost 200 old steel tractor wheels he had too.

Here's my habitat bounty.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I left the auction when the wife fell asleep on me. Carpenters tool box was covered in motor oil and I assume someone used it to hold a battery since all the tools on the inside looked covered in battery acid/rust. But they did call and say I won a sewing machine big new singer $15 the dust collector $30 and the old lathe $30. He also had a old craftsman shaper it was rusted up on the bit shaft I tried to move it and did not succeed it looked like it was made to mount on a bench but it had to weigh a good 200lbs. So I owe the $80 something dollars tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up the calipers I did bring home today…









Name that was stamped into it? L.S. Starrett Athol MASS USA
Seems it was supposed to be an inside caliper, but can be used as an outside one. "ID" vs OD" sort of thing.

Calipers might just be worth the $1 I paid for it…


----------



## DonBroussard

No clown sightings today-that's good news. I did see a bunch of stupid drivers though, but none of them were wearing red noses and clown shoes. I might have looked closer if there were 30 people in a Beetle, though.

Bandit-I need to follow you around with a pocket full of dollar bills and an empty truck bed. At those prices, I could fill the truck bed up for a cool hundred. Those calipers are surely worth at least a buck. Nice clean up on 'em too.

DL-Please post pics of your new acquisitions when you get them home. I'd like to see how much lathe $30 can buy.

BillM-You didn't do too badly for a ten spot either.


----------



## CFrye

Nice rust hunting today folks!! 
Jim got a book today and I picked up a few goodies. Pics later…


----------



## mojapitt

Just imagine the glass being clean


----------



## diverlloyd

I will Don its cheapy I was going to use the parts for a homemade one but after getting there it had the motor to so I may just mount it to a bench and call it a day. I may make a table for it and use it as a drum sander to.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Those calipers are probably worth $15 or more on e-bay Bandit. At least they were when I bought some a few years ago.

Looks like you had rust hunting luck too Bill.


----------



## MadJester

> Just left Sam s. Didn t see you Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> That s weird. Were you dressed like a clown?
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Wasn t me as far as you know
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Staph it!!! I'm laughing too hard!!!!

Nice rust hunting everyone! Yes, Bandit..they are at least $15…maybe $20 or more on eBay…very nice find! 

Bill…I'm a little jealous…great score on that Bailey 5…..if it's corrugated, it's even a better deal…not sure why, but they always seem to sell for a little bit more….even though the corrugated sole doesn't really do much…..

Monte…table looks great!!

I'm a little upset that I had no moola to go out rust hunting today, but I did manage to get some stuff listed (so I guess it's a matter of the chicken or the egg…gotta make money to spend it….)...the Stanley 18 1/4 is up right now…click on my ugly mug and then on the link at the top of my profile page to see all my goodies…. The Sargent 507 will probably make it into next weeks listings…

Oh…if there are any car enthusiasts out there…I've listed that Pierce Arrow screwdriver also….


----------



## MadJester

Bill…the horrible part about all those irons is that for years they brought in very good money…then things like eBay happened and the prices dropped like crazy…I usually pick them up when I find them, but only because I like them and the prices are so cheap…..the person that collected them would have probably told you that they were worth quite a bit…and they were…at one time…now, it's only the super duper rare ones that command any kind of money, and a person would have to be a collector like that person was to know which ones are which….very sad (get it?...sad…sad iron…I crack me up….)


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how much a little lathe from Cincy would have brought on fleaBay?









That drive belt? It was at least 3" wide. I'm thinking that box is full of the tooling?

The American Tool Works Co. 









Doubt IF it would be for turning bowls, though…


----------



## MustacheMike

4:30 am on Sunday morning and no clowns here either. Although Stumpy might come by tomorrow!!!!!! (sorry, couldn't help myself)


----------



## diverlloyd

Are the pictures not coming up for anyone else. My phone is just showing a little white box?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Gonna go load up a couple red oak logs this morning.
Great table Monte.
I'll try I find out how much all the arns sold for.
I don't believe the sole of that 5 was corrugated. It has some light surface rust, but didn't seem pitted.
The back saw seems pretty new. Is that right? How much does one pay for one of those new? Can't really find them online in a quick search.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What pictures?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are these park bench/tables you speak of Mark?


----------



## diverlloyd

bill the ones in this thread all the others on the forum work I reset my phone and they are still little white boxes instead of pics maybe I will reset it again see if that changes it.

Never mind after I posted the above sentence they popped up after I posted. Kind of odd.


----------



## MadJester

Bill…try doing your search for "dovetail" saw…that might bring up more results….price depends on name, age, size and materials used…yours looks like it's a little newer, the back bar is steel instead of brass (always a little more sought after) and I'm not sure if you mentioned a name…I usually sell those for around ten bucks and up, but I usually don't pick up the newer ones….


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Bill, that guy was into some heavy collecting. Pun intended. 200 tractor wheels….that's insane.
And, bandit's sale… now, that guy was just into HEAVY. 
You both picked up some winners, though. And you didn't need a fork lift to do it.

I just finished two highly technical and complicated plane rehabs, yestreday. A Stanley 220 and a 12-220.
Just needed light de rusting and cleaned. And Sue, I used a 3M green wheel thing. I've had it so long that I don't remember where I got it or what it's called. It has a mass of thick fibers held together with some sort of resin. It's on a spindle to be chucked in a DP. It made short work of the rust and dirt on the planes. And no wires sticking in my arms. 
Just checked and Google found this: Generic 3" Green Zirconia Disc - 36 Grit BOWES 3M 01407G. It's close, anyway.

Sun's up. Coffee's gone. Time to head for the shop for another adventurous day.


----------



## gfadvm

Bill, got any walnut logs >14" dbh ?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, table looks great! How big is it? I had been thinking coffee table. That last set of images look like dining table size!
Fun stuff you've got posted, Sue!
Pic as promised…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, 72"×34" dining table


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice warm fall day here. Might get a ride in later.

Bill they are like these only improved versions. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/158962

Candy that pencil sharpener is like the one in my shop.


----------



## Gene01

Great convertible benches, Mark.

Got the same sharpener, too. Not the wedge, though. 
The book looks like some heavy reading.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Andy, I only have one small walnut log. I just got back from picking up two shingle oak logs about 20" diameter. The two walnut trees I tried to get after a storm are still laying down. I might try again.

Ok Mark. I figured it was either that or the one i built that folds into one bench.


----------



## Gene01

Have you saw collectors seen this?


----------



## diverlloyd

Don here are some pics





































I like the rewire job the 20gauge lamp wire is sure to hold up. Oh and it came with 1/2 the bottom bag full of saw dust. That is a #8 in the first pic for a size comparison.


----------



## DonBroussard

DL-Looks like you can turn about 36" between centers. Nice get for $30.


----------



## ssnvet

News flash… the Mainiac made sawdust today


----------



## mojapitt

To all of the rust hunters. Nice tools.

Nap time


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah Don I think it's a decent deal since I would spend more then that making one now I just need some cheap turning tools. I'm kind of kicking myself a couple weeks ago he had a machine shop auction and had I would think
about 5-8 thousand new carbide cutters in all shapes and sizes I should have bought them. Maybe next time.


----------



## gfadvm

Have to Google shingle oak


----------



## firefighterontheside

Only reason I knew it was that I have one right off my deck and looked it up a long time ago. The leaves don't look like oak leaves. The wood appears very red right now, but I imagine that's just because it's wet/green.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Yeah…..
huh…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, Randy….if you insist.


----------



## DonBroussard

Spent much of the day cleaning circular saw blades and avoiding the NFL. I found the ones pictured below in a stack of blades given to me. I had never seen a 5-½ inch, 16-tooth, carbide-tipped blade before. The blade fits a ½ inch arbor. Do any of you know what that blade might be used for?










There were also a couple of 6-½ inch blades in that bunch too (fits a ⅝ inch arbor). It looks like it might be for plywood, with all those teeth:










I cleaned them by soaking in undiluted Simple Green and applying some elbow grease. I did learn that, if you soak in undiluted Simple Green for longer than about 10 minutes, the markings on the blade will very easily rub off with a green Scotch Brite pad. Oops!










. . . and, finally. I had one 6-½ inch, ⅝ inch arbor hole, "hollow ground planer" blade, and a 10 inch blade with the same specs. What are those used for? Here's a picture of the 10 incher:


----------



## DIYaholic

Don,
I think they are used for…. cutting wood.
Just a guess though!!!


----------



## bandit571

Happen to have a small saw..









Came in it's own metal case..









SKIL saw. Cost me a whopping $5 five years ago….at a garage sale in Sidney,OH…

Takes a 6 or 6-1/2" blade, with a diamond knockout arbor hole….


----------



## DonBroussard

Randy! I suspected that's what they were for, and now it's been confirmed! Actually, the little 5-½ inch one has the word "metal" on it. Maybe some of our other experts will weigh in.


----------



## bandit571

I use it when that 7-1/4" Sears Craftsman all metal saw gets to be too heavy to use…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's made of metal…..


----------



## Gene01

Don, I have a wee little Skil that takes a 5-1/2" blade. I'll check the arbor size tomorrow and let you know.
Hollow ground blades are thicker at the tooth and taper to the arbor hole. And, the teeth have no set. Supposedly, this produces a smoother cut. Hence the term "planer blade". I've used them and, in my opinion, it's all hype. They do cut fine, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Because I didn't know how to make my own mallet from wood, I bought a new non-marking rubber mallet. Tried it out tonight and it works great. On a side note, blood stains show up on curly maple really well.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…that's good info…I think I've seen them but was worried that it would make the metal too shiny….but if you like it, I might get one and try it out…..I have really small ones like that for my Dremel, but they are too pricey to use for every little thing and they wear down pretty quickly…I'm sure the bigger ones don't wear down as quickly…

Monte…I happen to love my dead blow mallet…great for knocking things apart and banging things together….I just don't like it when I bang my hand like I'm trying to get it to become one with the wood….Doesn't look too bad now, and it has shrunk a bit, but it's still tender and there is what I hope won't be a permanent 'bump' on my palm…..the bruise went deep….so deep I was expecting it to start quoting ancient Philosophy…..


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Sue. That's pretty deep!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Nice rust finds. I have a little saw. Think it is 6 1/2 inch. Haven't used it for several years now

Great fall day here. Got a 120 mile ride in today. Here are some of Jamies drive-by shootings


----------



## mojapitt

I used to have a 6-1/2" circular saw. Went up in smoke. Seems to be a problem for me.


----------



## bandit571

Took a different way down to Huber Heights today. Went past the old Newman Cemetary on Friend Rd..
Just about in the area of Crowel and Flowing Well roads…..Friend road is lined on the east side for about 1/2 a mile or so with Aromatic Red Cedar trees…...might be 90 of them…..used to be more, quite a few gaps now.

Decided to get the "H" out of Dodge toady, anyway…..too many cops in the neighborhood, and passed a few more on my way out of town. At least none turned around to see where I was going. This time….

No more clown sightings this week…..other than the two on TV wanting a job next january…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Gene. Sounds like there is no special purpose on the smaller circular blades, other than to fit smaller saws.

Bandit-Looks like a nice little circular saw.

Mark-Nice pics of a nice ride.


----------



## bandit571

The 5-1/2" ones are more for cordless saws. I have a 5" ( I think..) on my 18v B&D Firestorm saw. i think the arbor on that is about…..3/8?


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Sue. You're right about shiny. It took the jappaning clean off the sides of the plane I was working on. But, no telling how old it was. It was flaking off and getting rusty, anyway. It's really sparkly now.


----------



## mojapitt

New spammer this morning.

Happy Columbus day (most useless federal holiday)


----------



## Gene01

Happy Columbus day to you too, Monte. I get the day off.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

Time for a pain pill. that's all I got.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Monte, have you and the curly maple recovered?
Beautiful scenery, Mark!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho …

Took a day off work today, so I could …. Drumroll….. work at home…. A couple chores in the yard and barn and then hopefully to the shop.

Couldn't ask for a nicer day.


----------



## diverlloyd

Should be Leif Eriksson day. Well I may make it out to the shop later to play with the new toy I may weld up
A cyclone while I'm out there if I have the sheet metal for it.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, I made another


----------



## Gene01

That's a beauty, Monte. Looks like an explosion of BKP. A clear coat will sure make it pop.


----------



## mojapitt

The picture is after 2 coats of lacquer. Can't believe I waited so long to switch to lacquer.


----------



## Gene01

Don, the arbor is 1/2" and the blade is 5-1/2". The saw is a Skil #533.
Here's an an eBay pic. Too lazy to get a pic of mine.
Seller wants $137. Good luck.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, they sell a motion activated light for inside the toilet bowl. Hmmmm


----------



## Gene01

> Ok, they sell a motion activated light for inside the toilet bowl. Hmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They WHAT? Guess that would make those midnight pee calls easier but, ever pee on an electric fence?


----------



## mojapitt

> Ok, they sell a motion activated light for inside the toilet bowl. Hmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> They WHAT? Guess that would make those midnight pee calls easier but, ever pee on an electric fence?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have not. But a drunk hunter friend of my brothers wanted to prove nothing would happen. He failed to prove his point.


----------



## rhybeka

been mulling over lighting on my cabinet. Monte, et all - have any you use that you'd recommend? I'm looking more for accent/soft lighting rather than 'see-what-you're-doing' lighting.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't tried it, not really planning on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Some things I don't need to see


----------



## Andrewski

I like the table Monte. I could try and make one like that from the wood I got, but I don't know where I'd put it. My house is full and I wouldn't want to give it up.

Gene, yes I have, but not on purpose. Was rabbit hunting at night and drinking "Old Granddad". I was about 16 years old. Definitely got my attention.

I'll pass on the lights.

We got our new body cameras today. These things are nice.


----------



## DonBroussard

I have a friend who has the toilet light. He says it's for the grandkids, but I know better.

Monte-Another winner of a table. Gene's comment about a BKP explosion is a good description.

Gene-Thanks for the info and picture of that small saw. It looks like a toy, but at $137, it is surely NOT a toy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: maybe a "Rope Light" sitting behind the valance at the top?

Not much on the schedule today…..


----------



## bandit571

Monte: top looks like the background from the TV show…Time Tunnel?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka they make low voltage puck lights that work well.


----------



## Festus56

> Don, the arbor is 1/2" and the blade is 5-1/2". The saw is a Skil #533.
> Here s an an eBay pic. Too lazy to get a pic of mine.
> Seller wants $137. Good luck.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Wow, I would sell mine for a discounted price of $136.00 just because it is not quite that nice !! Think he just is asking that much because it is *Vintage* They do work well. Used it alot when we were building houses.

Beka we have three cabinets and our bed headboard with rope lights and a touch dimmers from HD. I just used cup hooks to hold them right behind the front style. Works for us.


----------



## mojapitt

HEAR YEAH, HEAR YEAH. This is a shameless chest beating moment!

My rocking chair sold at the Wine Tasting Gala auction for $7600.

This concludes most of my bragory for the day.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats great, you should be proud , thats a lot of money and for a great cause , and it was a beautiful chair as well,


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice monte


----------



## CFrye

> HEAR YEAH, HEAR YEAH. This is a shameless chest beating moment!
> 
> My rocking chair sold at the Wine Tasting Gala auction for $7600.
> 
> This concludes most of my bragory for the day.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


WOOP! WOOP! Beat away, Oh worthy one. We are honored to share this type face with you…


Congratulations, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Followed by a bummer moment. Show is Wednesday and my metal guy has informed me that the base for the Starburst table will not be ready. He chose to enjoy himself this weekend.

I will pull his workaholic card next time I see him.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i found some walnut for 2 a board ft, some is 8 in wide some more but it has a lot of white on the out side ,,just wondering is that ok to use is it just cosmetic 
,is it hard as the dark or do i need to cut it off ? its hard to find down here cadar and oak cypress is cheap . this usely sells for 4 ft


----------



## mojapitt

I have had very little walnut experience. But I haven't seen much difference between the two parts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well Monte, now you can start cranking out those $7600 rocking chairs and start having everyone call you Maloof! You need to set up an assembly line like Sandra's clothes pin factory.


----------



## Doe

Monte, Congratulations! It was definitely worth the price. You deserve to brag at least a week.

Here's an interesting table: Fletcher Capstan Table

More on sheep herding: Extreme Sheep

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving. I need another nap.


----------



## Gene01

$7600!!! That is fantabulous. You're chest thumping/bragging card is good for at least a year.
So, was it the wine tasters? And are you ready for orders?


----------



## DonBroussard

Congrats, Monte! I'm proud to know you. Do you have any numbers from the other auction?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Doe that was some sheep hearding dogs ,too cool


----------



## mojapitt

I got no other information (didn't ask). They did mention that they would be willing to take another one next year.

Yeah, they felt the Wine Tasting Gala would bring more money.


----------



## johnstoneb

Congrats Monte. They get to look at the items sober, then the wine loosens the purse strings.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte, very impressive price. You done did good.

Looks like no shop time today after all. I was too tired after working out doors and now it's time to get ready for hockey night in Mainiac land.


----------



## bandit571

I cooked up a few WAFFLES tonight….with lots of Cinnamamamamum…

Been researching boxes to stick all those auger bits I've got in the shop into…settled on ONE design…so far. Might invole a bit of plywood….maybe. maybe not.

MRI in the morning…...Last time I had one of those, it was after a TIA Mini…..They did an MRI of my head, said they didn't find anything inside…..


----------



## mojapitt

These little bubbles in the finish means that the table with the glass center doesn't go to the show Wednesday. Last coat of lacquer went to crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good gravy! Way to go Monte.
CINDY has had numerous people comment on my chair sitting at her office. Several have taken pictures of it. Several have interest in me making other things.
I spent all day in a boring New Chief class about politics. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you should check out target coatings water based lacquer. Water clean up, dries fast.


----------



## gfadvm

Doe, great vid

Monte, And worth every bit !


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bow to the chair master…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, insurance my opinion, Bill's chair beat mine hands down.


----------



## boxcarmarty

But we won't tell Bill that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, my chair will never sell for $7500.


----------



## mojapitt

My first one is the one that must be judged. I am hoping to get $300 for it. Otherwise it will be my wife's.


----------



## mojapitt

Keep in mind. This was a charity event and the people bidding could donate twice that without looking at their account balance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot about that. It was still a nice chair. I bet you'll get the 300.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know, but they tend to spend the most on the nicest stuff there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Doesn't matter what they could donate, in my book that would be something I'd list as "sold for" rather than mentioning it was for a charity auction, much better reflection in your portfolio.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh I will get it in the portfolio for sure.


----------



## mojapitt

The 3rd chair I hoped to have ready for Wednesday. But it's one of the several things I didn't get done.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great job Monte. Good to see people step up and put their money to a good cause. Just remember that it does take quality to get them to spend money.

Bill I bet your chair would bring big money at an event like that also.

Getting cold and supposed to start snowing tonight so will not get the bench / table stained until Thursday at the earliest unless I do it with a brush in the shop.


----------



## Festus56

And Happy Thanksgiving to Doe, Sandra and all of our Canadian friends.


----------



## mojapitt

Posted new stools if anyone is interested.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, chance of snow Tuesday night here. Not happy.


----------



## rhybeka

/shiver/ sorry Monte, you can keep it! We go to Boise ID the second week of Nov. but I'm told they don't get much snow. Leave it to the Ohioans to bring some with 

Thanks for the light suggestions guys! I think I'm just going to leave it until the cabinet is done and then look at it again. On that note, I got the top glued up and clamped last night. Looks good! Wednesday will start the clean up of the two sides and the top. Thinking about taking my scrapers over. Not looking forward to have to sand that much material 

I could use some of those turkey day leftovers for lunch if anybody wants to send them down


----------



## bandit571

Uuummm..

MRI is completed, NOW the knee hurts. Will know the results next Tuesday.

Need a NAP, now…


----------



## Andrewski

Way to go on the chair Monte. You da man!!


----------



## bandit571

IF the knee will allow….I might wander down to the shop today. Get some parts laid out for a new drill bit box…

Might involve some drilling with each bit. Need to make a block to hold them in place..IN the box.

Hoping I have enough bits for two sets…...may have to go out and find any I'm missing..


----------



## bandit571

There is that four letter "S" word again…...BAH, Humbug!

Need to build the outside box for the drill bit box, first. Depending on how lazy I get, will determine how thin I will make the sides of the box. 3/4×5-1/2 to start the day…...we'll see how they end up.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, what's for Brunch today?

Three spammers in the past three days? Wonder who the fourth will be?


----------



## Gene01




----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

*Hockey night update*: We skated the Green team to a 1-1 tie. But in this league they do a "shoot off" when there's a tie. So each team did alternating penalty shots… and we managed to squeak out a win.

Back at the salt mine today. Ugh!


----------



## bandit571

Diced a few hot hogs into a skillet, scrambled a bunch of eggs into it. Big batch of "Pizza Seasonings" fry until all happy, happy. blend in enough shredded cheese to cover it all. Salt and LOTS of pepper. Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

Lunch was leftover pulled pork and mac n cheese from yesterday. the place that caters in the cafeteria gives enough to serve 2+ people for 10 bucks. I'm ready for a nap now though.


----------



## bandit571

boss on the warpath today, everything I do is "wrong".

May have to hide in the shop in a bit…..


----------



## bandit571

Time to go and build a box….


----------



## mudflap4869

Well from out of the blue I got a PM from Laura. Wants to start a conversation with me? Candy would whoop my head if I fell for that line, so I just nored her.
Bandit, maybe you should learn to keep your big mouth shut around tempermental women. FAT CHANCE!
I made 7 quarts of GUMBO overnight. Just ate some and it made me mad when I got so full I couldn't hold any more. Gonna freeze it in zip locks and have it for thext few weeks.
I bought 150' of chicken wire yesterday, and am planning a good size area for them to run. Don't have the chickens yet, but have sourses. Our friend has chickens that produce GREEN eggs. NO joke, the shells are green. I am going to try and con her out of a couple to start my own flock. My family always had lots ofdifferent breeds of chickens running lose on the farm, but never green egg layers. City folks are totaly shocked when we show them the eggs we get from Julie. Candy said that one of the Docs she works with is trying to give away some roosters. When she asked him what kind, he answered "the pretty kind". I suppose that we could always eat him if he didn't work out.
I need to get back out to the shop and try and hang a cabinet that I just finished, so I am outta here.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, don't eat the green stuff from chickens


----------



## mojapitt

Only in South Dakota, 33° and they are mowing the grade ditches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Done with another day of class.
Jim, we have two that lay green eggs.


----------



## bandit571

How is it, that when they try an IV, they can't find a vein, yet in one trip to the shop I find two?

First came from an Aldi's saw….









But I haven't a clue as where the second one came from. I got four sides cut to length. Then a fight with the bandsaw's DULL blade..









Tried to cut at 1/2" thickness….









By the time the planes got done, it was closer to 3/8"..









May have to hire Randy…as Igor hasn't come back..









"Igor/Randy…clean up on Aisle 1"


----------



## bandit571

Mudflap will have to hire Snuffy Smith to catch some chickens for him?

Saw tooth skipped across a thumb….. second cut was while I was closing up shop, something put a 1/8" long cut on the back of the hand. Knee held up fine….the back was the one that said "Quitting Time"...


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is my Task Force in Lumberton, NC. The guy in the water right in front of the boat works for my FD.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's doesn't look like fun


----------



## mojapitt

Trailer is loaded for tomorrow. Fingers crossed.

Mark, this cold weather you sent down isn't really helping.


----------



## gfadvm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_Egger 
Jim, Check these out


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Monte. You've got some great stuff to sell.


----------



## mojapitt

I normally try to be optimistic about shows going in. I have no clue what to expect tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I normally try to be optimistic about shows going in. I have no clue what to expect tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors were back again


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - fabulous news about the auction. Brag worthy to say the least.
Don - I would be thrilled for you and Nanette to spend some time here, before during or after. We will happily speak french to you the whole time.

Beautiful day yesterday for Thanksgiving. I'm thankful for many things and this place is one of them.
Oh yeah and the turkey was delicious.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And on a work note

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/rcmp-apology-100-million-compensation-fund-comes-without-harassers-held-accountable-1.3795278

I wish I could say I was shocked and surprised, but I'm neither.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Got my shop clothes on this evening. That's as far as I got. Still have a turkey and gravy hangover I think.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can we still call you 74?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Absolutely


----------



## Momcanfixit

I wouldn't have it any way.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte your neighbors look tasty.

Mud Laura wants to talk to me too so I sent her/him/spammer a very nice reply.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Musta missed the spammer. 
G'night Gracie


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, good. Just checkin.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, the spammer was insincere and a two-timer. She sent emails to other men besides me. Can't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## ssnvet

shop time… happy-happy


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Mark old buddy old pal. I will give you a lot of free wood if you shut off this cold air coming south.


----------



## bandit571

And…don't be a-sending down my way, either..

Not enough done tonight to qualify as a blog….maybe. Kind of late to be blogging, anyway.

Way too bleeding early this morning….MRI was at 0740…..way too early to be laying in that machine…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is a good one Gene. I have it saved and use it as my background picture on my computer sometimes.

No mowing here Monte. We got about 3 inches of the heavy wet white stuff. I even traded places with the bike and four wheeler today. Had to get the plow close to the door. Only took a new battery to get the plow ready for winter.

I need some wood but someone left the border snow gate open and I can't get it shut.

Glad they are there Bill. Those folks need all the help they can get.


----------



## MustacheMike

Just curious. Why the 74 handle for miss Sandra? Her birth year?


----------



## rhybeka

@MM it was the year women were allowed on the RCMP I believe - if my memory is correct - but it rarely is 

Morning all!


----------



## Gene01

Believe you're right, Becky.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sandra, sounds like Canada has started importing politicians from the US, compensation without accountability is the status quo down here.


> And on a work note
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/rcmp-apology-100-million-compensation-fund-comes-without-harassers-held-accountable-1.3795278
> 
> I wish I could say I was shocked and surprised, but I m neither.
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, we've become world experts at apologizing. But the follow through is often lacking.

And yup - an old crusty drill sgt used say "1974 was a dark dark year"....
A bunch of us were swapping stories here one night and I was dubbed 74. I kinda like it.

Off to the dentist. Say AAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mojapitt

We are underway


----------



## MadJester

> Hey, Sue. You re right about shiny. It took the jappaning clean off the sides of the plane I was working on. But, no telling how old it was. It was flaking off and getting rusty, anyway. It s really sparkly now.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Wow…LOL….I don't think I've come a cross a hand plane yet that had Japanning on the sides (that I can remember…my memory sucks..so….).....but as long as you can use it and it's mechanically sound, that's really all that matters… 

Bandit (and others that were in on the convo….)....I have a little Porter Cable electric circular saw that takes the smaller blades…I got it because of a couple of reasons…..I usually don't have to cut larger stuff, and it's enough to go through a tuba four, and the larger ones are really to heavy for me to mess with…I can use a bigger one, but felt that for safety purposes, a smaller one would be better for me. As a smaller individual, I sometimes have to adapt how or what kind of tools I use, but I still don't go for the pink tools…..LOL

Monte…..you really do an awesome job on those starburst tops!! Love them!!! And GREAT news on the sale of the rocker…dude…I'm just in awe…..so happy for you!! And I prefer lacquer as well, but it is very touchy to work with…temps have to be just right, all the stars need to be in alignment with Pluto and your right pinkie finger needs to be lifted at just the right angle when spraying….



> Ok, they sell a motion activated light for inside the toilet bowl. Hmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Go for it…..






74…that just sucks, and history has proven out that when women speak up, they might as well start looking for another job…..I hope that doesn't happen to them….

Looks like my Pierce Arrow screwdriver is doing well on the 'bay…..when I did my research on it, I couldn't find one in the car kit, so it may have been a company tool from where they made the cars…it's already covered my purchases from the estate sale I found it at…..sales have been off by about half lately due to having to take care of my dad, so seeing the screwdriver get a little money is a good thing….been rough trying to catch up on sales…..


----------



## Gene01

Wow…LOL….I don't think I've come a cross a hand plane yet that had Japanning on the sides

Sue, I'm sure you're correct. It was so crusty and dirty, I couldn't tell. It's nice and silver now, though.
You'll have to overlook my ignorance. That's the first plane I've tried to rehab. I figured, what the heck, if I screw it up, its only a 220. I don't think I screwed it up but, I'm not going to mess with any of the others in the collection. They'll go to Bandit.
I did learn that those green thingies are great.


----------



## MadJester

Gene…you didn't mess anything up! Old tools were meant to be used…and you can't use them if they are crusty and nasty!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Dancing to the March of the Winkies today. But at least it's down hill from here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Went to a reported fire in a hotel last night. Turned out to be a fire extinguisher that was discharged somehow in the middle of an active shooter type situation. First truck reported the situation and all others to stage at a safe location. We staged for a while at one spot until cops ended up in our parking lot with their weapons pointed at a car. We then moved further away. A few minutes later it was all over and we went home, but it was an eye opener.

That looks like a lot of space you have there Monte. Hope the folks walking by are buyers and not just window shopping.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHAIR MAKING CONTEST:* I've been away for a while, so I may have missed any further discussion about our chair making contest. We never did pick an ending date, did we? Who has been working on their entry? Who is finished? When should we do the judging?


----------



## mojapitt

We're waiting for Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte and I have finished a sculpted rocker. Bandit has built a non sculpted rocker. Gene has built a Morris chair.
I thought we talked about the end of October, but I say if somebody needs more time there's more time to be had.


----------



## StumpyNubs

My only concern is that we need more than one person for each of the three categories so we can pick three winners and nobody wins a category by default. So, to be clear, we have:

Sculpted rocker category- 
Monte and Bill

Morris chair category- 
Gene

Other chair category-
Bandit

We still need at least one more Morris chair entry and one other entry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Technically, Monte has made an "other" chair as well.
Matt is talking about building a Morris chair.


----------



## ssnvet

I had expressed interest in making a Morris chair, but I still have another project left in front of it, so please don't hold up the contest on my account.

Sounds like it may be a Lake Woebegone type contest…. where all the woodworkers are above average :^)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- We may have to if we don't get another Morris chair entry 

*Bill*- I am not sure it would be fair to enter in two different categories. Imagine how Bill and Bandit would feel if Monte happened to win both of the categories they entered. Of course, that's just my thought. If the other two judges want to allow it, we can.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy if I can get to feeling up to it I will make a couple chair models.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*By the way, maybe you guys can give me a hand?*

I've been nominated (as "Stumpy Nubs") for the WWGOA 2016 Best Blogger award in the "Best Plans & Projects" category. It would be an honor to win, and a big way of supporting us! If I do win, I'll give away any prize to a randomly picked viewer. So, please visit their page and add your nomination for me (Enter- Name: "Stumpy Nubs" Blogger URL: http://www.stumpynubs.com) in the "Best Plans & Projects" category. I would greatly appreciate it! 

"Here's the link: http://go.wwgoa.com/wwgoabloggerawards-1/":http://go.wwgoa.com/wwgoabloggerawards-1/


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Lloyd-* I have no problem extending the deadline as long as it takes for as many people to enter as possible. That's as long as the rest of us agree.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree Stumpy. I was just throwing that out there. I'm in no hurry and ok with waiting, but I don't know if anyone is gonna build another "other".

Stumpy, did you build that folding chair? Not for the contest, but I still want to build that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill-* No, but I think I will if I get a chance anytime soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nomination in.


----------



## Gene01

Well, I am building another Morris Chair. Does that count?
Extend away.
Nomination in. Good luck, Stumpy.


----------



## mojapitt

Nomination in.

Morris Chair is next for me.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-Nomination submitted. I'm sure Jay Bates will appreciate it (JK)!


----------



## CharlesNeil

nomination submitted, posted on My facebook page , https://www.facebook.com/charlesneilwoodworking/

Best of luck Stumpy , you earned it..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, you got my vote…..

I'm still hoping to build the rocker, just gotta squeeze more hours from my day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, is there anything that we can nominate you for while we're over there, Maybe best hair style or something???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm looking at building a large display cabinet for the fire station. It will be something like 9' wide and 7' tall. Probably about 16" deep to accommodate the size of a helmet. Thinking maple construction with mirrored back, glass shelves, glass sliding doors. Anybody got any good sources for sliding hardware for the doors and shelf standards and brackets? I've never done so much with glass. Not familiar with the hardware.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's a place that I've been ordering from…..
Woodworker Express


----------



## mojapitt

Somewhere at home I have 2 sets of hinges. If I can find them, you can have them Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Gabby bunch today..

The way the computer to internet thingy is acting up, not sure IF I can do too much.

No shop time today….road trips instead.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte, thinking of sliding doors, but not sure yet.
Thanks Marty, I came across them while googling today.


----------



## Andrewski

Nomination in. Good luck.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, When I built the display cabinet in my projects, the glass co. sold me the tracks and pulls. One stop shopping.


----------



## stan3443

Nomination in


----------



## DIYaholic

Taking the next five days off.
Will be traveling to Long Island tomorrow.
Looks as if mom will be diagnosed with cancer on Friday….


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that, Randy. Prayers are with her and the family.
We're all here for ya, buddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry, to hear it Randy. That sucks. Cancer sucks.
Good thought Gene. I'll call them and see. I had thought to go and look at your project.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Randy, travel safely…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy my friend, very sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your mom. Just tell her to fight like hell and don't give up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear that, Randy. Safe travels to you on the visit. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks folks….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ditto Randy - My mom went through breast cancer last year, and is doing fantastic..

Stumpy - nomination is in.


----------



## mojapitt

Show wasn't great sales. However, great reaction from the people. Also 2 contractors came through that were very interested for custom homes they build.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was it just the one day?


----------



## gfadvm

> Randy my friend, very sorry to hear that. My prayers are with you and your mom. Just tell her to fight like hell and don t give up.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My thoughts exactly. Wish I could type better.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Sorry to hear that Randy. Travel safe, keep your and her spirits up and remember we are all pulling for you and your family.

Busy bunch here today. Working in the shop and left the computer off. I get more done that way. Hoping it warms up enough to spray the deck stain on the table / bench tomorrow. Customer stopped to see today and is real happy with the looks of them.

Congrats Stumpy, you deserve that.

I have a chair to build, it will be in the "other" category. Just have to finish my projects going now then will start on it. Don't hold up because of me but hoping I can get it done for the contest.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sorry Randy to hear that ,your moms in my prayers . have a safe trip

Stumpy got you covered on the nomination ,when do i get the 5 bucks

when is the dead line can i put one of my folding rockers in there some where , check out this walnut i found in a ole lumber yard its old and planed out pretty


----------



## bigblockyeti

Randy, sorry to hear about your mom's potential diagnosis. Hopefully the doctors slipped up and whatever is ailing her is far less serious than what it's looking like now.

Monte, did you have any smaller stuff to sell or just bigger furniture? I've always wondered how those things work out if the show isn't marketed just right people won't know if they need $50 in their pocket or $5000.


----------



## HerbC

Nomination in.

Came out of lurker status for this.

Been following things here daily since the new (third) thread was started.

74, great product with the clothes pins.

Monte, Bill, Gene and Bandit: Great chairs. I won't even try at this time since the Kentucky Folding Stick Chairs I built three years ago were a royal P.I.T.A.

Getting ready to build new kitchen cabinets for the homestead here in Panama City. Nailing down sources of material and supplies. Got a line on 500 BF of cherry… Just waiting on final word on price… Owner (my uncle) say's he'll give me a "good price"

At any rate, I'll be more vocal in the future.

Ya'll be careful!

Herb


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, again…. for the well wishes….

Mr. Stumpy…. Nomination is in….
NO remuneration needed!!!


----------



## Festus56

Welcome Herb, join right in, it is better than watching. I did that for years myself.


----------



## bandit571

I think I finally have the modem to stay ON the interwebbie…...Fought all afternoon.

Randy: BTDT. Best wishes…

Took the entire day off from the shop today, resting a back and a knee.

GrandBRATS are here for the weekend….Grrrrrrr. One has already had his butt beat. Max is better behaved than that one is, and at least listens.

I will TRY to hide out in the shop tomorrow, even with the dryer on, it is still quieter. Until the cussing starts…..Needs a sound-proof door to the shop.


----------



## mudflap4869

I missed it. What are we nominating Stumpy for? President?
Randy, hang in there friend, we are pulling for you and the mom.
HERB! Where have you been hiding? Candy and I were just wondering about you a couple of days ago. Missed you around here.
It stormed all last night and today. I think it finally quit so I might be able to get some sleep. I can't very well deal with loud noises, so the sudden loud booms every time I dozed off had me jumping out of my skin. Hot shower and a nice bed is waiting for me. Gotta run to it.


----------



## HerbC

MudFlap, like Poe's Purloined Letter, I've been hiding in plain sight… I've been down here in Panama City, Florida, with the exception of two excursions to Newfoundland, Canada.

Herb


----------



## MustacheMike

Who's Stumpy Nubs? I nominated Bob Villa!!!!!

*(JUST PULLIN YOUR STASHES !!!!!!)*


----------



## Momcanfixit

Newfoundland, eh? Right nice place, that is, what?


----------



## rhybeka

Stumpy, you've got my vote 

I might have time to build some type of a stool by the end of October but my skills are still way far out from building a morris chair. Gene's way closer in that one  Hmmmmm…...


----------



## Gene01

Herb, glad you popped in. Good to see you again.

Take it easy, Bandit. Those bits will wait.

Nothing new on the mesa. Same stuff, different day.

Is it my connection, or is it time to start another thread? This one seems to be getting progressively slower and wonky.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bob vila nice one mike. On that note did bib ever do anything besides talk about the work going to be done then leave as soon as it started? I can't recall him ever doing anything now that I'm thinking about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Yetti, no small stuff.. That was deliberate. I knew going in that low sales was a possibility. However, I needed to show that we aren't just live edge Beetle Kill Pine furniture. We believe that the statement was Maserati, was heard and seemed very well received.


----------



## mojapitt

We will start showing in our showroom in a couple of weeks. Many little things there (from my mother). But we are getting the word out where to come.


----------



## rhybeka

Chair question - can it be a kids chair or does it have to be an adult sized rocker/non rocker?


----------



## mojapitt

I think it can be a kids chair. I thought Candy was making one for Jim. :-O


----------



## firefighterontheside

G'morning. Home again.
Nice to see ya Herb.
Eddie, your folding chair should fit right into the other category.
Beka, I would think as long as it's big enough for a kid it's ok. Just not dollhouse size. Stumpy may have the final say.
Time to build a rope ladder.


----------



## Gene01

We hung this close to the front door.


----------



## rhybeka

I just had a friend asking about one recently is why it came to mind. I may have a few other friends that could use one. and it would be a good hand tool project.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is a dresser idea for you folks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..no.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to hide out IN the shop this morning…..thanks to Shop Cat Campy, they found me…drat.

Finger joints are done, one bit holder is in the clamps, awaiting the glue to dry. Spent most of the time sitting on the shop stool…Might do part #2 on the Blog..later. Have to download the camera.


----------



## DIYaholic

Half the miles have been driven.
2/3 of the time travel left!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Half the miles have been driven.
> 2/3 of the time travel left!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


You're doing time travel?


----------



## bandit571

Try this again..









All finger joints are done









first of three bit holders in the clamps.

Taking a LONG break until later tonight….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Half the miles have been driven.
> 2/3 of the time travel left!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic
> 
> You re doing time travel?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Obviously not or he'd already be there.


----------



## diverlloyd

He has to hit 88mph for that to work plus the flux capacitor.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that single drawer dresser is causing my brain to work overtime. It usually shuts down after an hour. 
But, an idea is emerging. 
Time to let the cells cool.


----------



## DIYaholic

Getting a bite in Darien, Connecticut….

No flux capacitor & too many police to be doing 88MPH!!!

Maybe two more hours….
Once dinner is consumed.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the rest of the drawers were done in clear Lexan?

Does H.G. Wells know of your time travels? Maybe that is what inspired him to write that story of his….

Trying the rest up the knee…..and the fat shop cat decides to sit right on the leg, right above the knee…..


----------



## mojapitt

According to the Cat bylaws, sitting on a person improves the persons health.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## bandit571

I get from my computer chair to get a fresh Mountain Dew…..come back and Shop Cat has taken over the chair…..and, when he was removed from said chair, he flipped his tail at me….

Grandma was the "meanie" tonight, I just played Ref. tonight. When the one lays on the floor, kicking and screaming…..I just walk away…and find some earplugs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit kids should have shock collars. They could learn their name in Morse code.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Safe travels Randy.

Looks like a collaboration project there Monte if your metal guy can do his part.

Time to start on drinking I think. Sprayed the table / benches today and the color is not right after they dried. Way to light. See if they can live with it or if I will have to do them again darker. Should have used solid stain instead of semi transparent that they picked out


----------



## ssnvet

Glued up another panel last night and just popped it out of the clamps… That makes 3 down and 3 to go.

Wood is prepped for #4… But I've misplaced my motivation


----------



## diverlloyd

Tomorrow I will be clearing my back fence line of winter creeper. Whoever planted it in my neighborhood should be kicked in the shins. Also will be taking down a mulberry down not sure it size I haven't looked at it to close Saturday my brother is helping his buddy cut down some ash trees the have been killed by bettles and some that aren't infected yet. So I may have some ash by the end of the weekend.


----------



## DIYaholic

Safely transported to Long Island….

Mom is in good spirits.
Dr's appointment tomorrow afternoon….
That is when we'll get the diagnosis….

Until then, I'm officially calling it BEER:30!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

No beer 30 here. I got none. Got no Internet either. Sitting with my phone in t he dining room.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy didn't time travel. He used dthe transporter. Beam me up Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Might be a sign of a bad day? Taking a shower a bit ago…..the one light bulb in the entire bathroom…blows out, leaving a dim nite-lite around the corner…..NO, I am not about to change an enclosed light fixture's bulb.

A grand total of three yard sale/estate sales tomorrow….and no cash til the afternoon-ish. Going to be one of THEM DAYS, eh? Logan Auction had one today…..again, way before my payday…..trying to tell me something?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Randy,glad you are there safely for your mother. We will pray for the best for her.

24° two days ago. 90° today. Love South Dakota weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Randy, hoping for the best for mom.

WILLIAM, where did you go?

DAVE, what's happening, man?

Had a visit from a sheriff's deputy yesterday. Seems someone reported an intruder at a neighbor's place a half mile down the road. Asked if we saw anything unusual. We hadn't. 
Glad people are vigilant, though.

Nothing else happening on the mesa. Phyl's finishing up her second quilt top for this week. I'm tuning tenons. Hope my old ticker can handle all the excitement.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hoping for the best Randy.

Bill how did the rope ladder work?

Monte at least you don't have wild wind. Livingston will be mid 60's with mid 60's wind gusts today. We are only getting gusts of 40 today.

Going to get the pile of wood that is supposed to be a rocking chair planed and see just what I have to work with. All my other projects kind of stalled. Waiting for decision on the color of the table / bench. Have 4 leather briefcases to make but waiting on hardware to make sure my design will work. Shop is about full of wood, leather and partial projects. Better get something done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Mark. I think it turned out great. I used 5/8" rope and rungs made from ripped composite deck boards. Works great for them, not for me so much.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, just sent you a request from your web site.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, that was quite an undertaking and it looks great. Did the code guys give you any static about the lack of hand rails on the rope ladder?


----------



## mojapitt

I did look at your website Mark. Looks good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark has a website?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday people…

Want to guess how much it cost to fix a wheel bearing that his starting to make noise? Unfortunately, this aint your grandpas car :^(

Randy… Hoping for good news at tomorrows appt. Glad you are there for your mom. Your a good man (despite what Marty says :^o )


----------



## diverlloyd

Well a migraine is in the way of me getting anything done today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Biopsy was inconclusive….
PET scan indicates a cancer….
She needs another "procedure"....
Doctor is confident that it is cancer & that it was caught early.
Radiation & low dose chemo to be scheduled after results of the "procedure" are conclusive.

Soooo, hurry up & wait….

Mom says thank you, for all the well wishes!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that's goodish news Randy.

Now I just need the red tarp I ordered for the roof. They are really excited to be able to play on the third floor.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Lookin' good.
Umm, just one thing….
Where is my hammock???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You haven't showed up with it yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's really cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, great news. Finding it earlier is always a benefit.


----------



## Doe

Randy, that's pretty good news. My thoughts and prayers are with your Mom.

Monte, I like the dresser. It's quirky. I guess you can't have a lot of stuff with furniture like that, or you'd need an enormous house with a normal dressers room . . . never mind, I'll be alright soon . . .


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy how many times can do you have to say buy a bag of nuts on the new video?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## MadJester

Stumpy…nomination is in…

Randy…sorry to hear that….

Eddie…that's some of the prettiest Walnut I've seen in a long time!

Hello Herb!

All this talk of time travel must be working…I was on my way over here to see the posts and I was thinking that I'm definitely going to time travel…soon….

I figure that I'll go back to about 1933 or so (that was when my grandfather bought this building) and I'll take a trip over to a place in Chicago called Hammacher, Schlemmer & Co (been browsing their catalog online…)....and I'll be wanting to go back in time with a fistful of money…and I'm gonna buy up all the tools I can fit into a truck, drive it back here to my building and store it in the crawlspace underneath….make a business arrangement with my Grandfather (who won't recognize me, of course…) and tell him I just need to store it there…pay him enough to cover the costs for about 90 years and then when I get done time traveling, I can just pop down to the crawl space and have the inventory of a giant hardware store at my disposal….sounds like a good plan, right?


----------



## Gene01

You had it all planned out. Now that you're back in 2016, where's the tools?


----------



## MadJester

Gene…I thought of that after a little while…I believe my Grandfather probably figured out that if he was paid up for 90 years, the person (me) wasn't coming back and sold it all to someone…..bummer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ultra high priority project tonight. Yeah, building chicken nests.


----------



## firefighterontheside

BKP?


----------



## mojapitt

No, plywood. No project post either.


----------



## mojapitt

I bet Maloof and Nakashima never had to make chicken nests.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or swing sets…


----------



## mojapitt

They missed out on some much


----------



## mudflap4869

*NEWS FLASH!* Ash is harder than supermans kneecap. Two months and I am still fighting this chair project that I am working on. That stuff stopped a 1" Forstner bit dead still. 15 degree angle holes for the legs just didn't happen. Modification to plan # umpteen. Glue blocks to the bottom of the chair with leg holes drilled in them. 
Spar varnish has been on one part for most of the day and hasn't began to dry. I'll give it another day then resort to min-spir to clean it off. This is about the 4th time I have tried to use the stuff, and it aint worked yet.


----------



## bandit571

Arguements all day long….got ahold of CenturyLink, the "supplier of the landline and the POS Modem. BAD static in the phone lines, making the modem pop in and out…..the operator even said she could sit there and watch it come and go. They will have a crew out this way Monday to check the line from the pole to the house. Seems a branch or two might be in the way. problems seemed to start after one had fallen out of the Tulip Tree and bounced off of the wires.

Blank is out of the clamps, cussing began right after that. Then, had "errands " to run. Everyone seems to work on the theory of LOUDEST WINS…...NOT. When you get three people in the van with me, and they are all shouting…...van tends to stop, and they are told to either tone it done…or….walk. I only have ONE ear, I need to keep it safe.

NEED one of these to drive around in..









Called a Freeway. 3 wheeled motorcycle. Plus side of this? Only ONE person will fit ( barely for me) in it. Might need a good sound systems and AC/Heater…...


----------



## bandit571

Ever see those Bicycles ( the pedal kind) called "Cruisers" ? Extra wide seat ( fits me) retro styling.

Well, a bright yellow one has been in that same parking lot for most of the week. Today as we dropped off Craig for work, I noticed the big wide seat was…...gone! Just the seat, nothing else missing. Were they trying to keep people from riding away with it? Maybe they forgot the padlock today, and just locked the seat up in their locker?

The factory is called AGC. They make float glass panels for auto windows and such. About half of what they make goes into the Hondas being made nearby. The rest go to other car makers..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done once again.

Good news on finding it early Randy, better than late for sure.

Thanks for the request Gene. Been kind of slow on the website lately. At least I know it still works. Will get back to you soon when I am more awake but sounds interesting.

Don't say things like that Jim. I have alot of ash that I just got planed down today that is supposed to be a rocking chair soon.


----------



## bandit571

Bummer, Walmart doesn't sell modems that would work with what I have…..Amazon does, though..

Late night shopping. MickyDs closed two minutes BEFORE we pulled up to order….TacoHell was packed with all those twerps getting off work from HONDA plants. They don't even change out of the white suits, and are all over the place in WalMart, as well.

Past me curfew. Like Paddy would call out at the local Pub….."Time, Gentlemen, Please!" You'd fill the bucket with Guiness, and try to walk home for bed…...bucket is empty, time to go to bed….


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the wifey is off to a crossfit competition and I'm up and can't go back to sleep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Liam's soccer tourney today. Tomorrow too, but Sean and I will stay home.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Snooze button is no longer being abused. Time for the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Jim and Mark, I had the same problems with white oak and a 5/8 Forstner in a hand drill. Might have been OK in the drill press but using it wasn't possible. An auger bit did the job. 
It was a stopped hole and I wish I'd had a brace. That auger chews a lot of wood in a hurry.
For a 1" auger, a brace is probably mandatory.

Mark, no hurry. It's a ways off, yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Chicken condo is ready for inspection.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm out to start chainsawing should be interesting it may be a bit early for the craptastic apartments behind the garage. I love making noise.


----------



## Gene01

Fresh Eggs!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I payed the penalty for not finishing the top right last night and sanded the top down on the table. Now I am redoing it following the instructions. It's a challenge for me to say the least.


----------



## Gene01

It looks good from here, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've learned that no matter how many nests you build they will all use the same one. May need to make it more private. Close up the front a bit to make it secluded in there.

Let em have it AJ. Time to get up.


----------



## Gene01

Lifted this off another forum it's too good not to share.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Ran some errands and now home. Sat a min to work my puzzle - does this count as woodworking??


----------



## diverlloyd

Well we got three 24"dia by 90' ash trees dropped and only took out six tomatoe plants. Dropped what I was doing and went with my brother to help his buddies elderly parents with the trees.


----------



## CFrye

After work nap is complete. Caught up but don't remember it all… 
Randy, your mom and family are in my prayers.
Andy, it is great seeing you posting.
Monte, are you in the dog house? 
Gene, saved the more tools picture!
Mark, cool stuff on your website.
DOE!
I believe the mitre box rehab is complete except for testing. Gotta find a saw that's sharp for that!
Mudflap is bellering. Gotta go.


----------



## bandit571

Posted a reply earlier today…...lost it the interweb-twilight zone?

One walking cane, one RED hatchet, one slate tomahawk. Road trip the rest of the day. LOTS of tool shaped objects at that store on Rt 40 @ Rt 201. Didn't see anything I really wanted.

I think I could about lay out every tool in Beka's puzzle…...maybe?


----------



## diverlloyd

A bailey 4c and a Sargent low angle for $5 not a bad auction


----------



## mojapitt

I really like Ash. I take all I can get.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte this has been killed by ash beatle and was standing dead for about a year


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, don't get lost in that there maze.


----------



## mojapitt

I would still take them. Worst case scenario, they make great benches.


----------



## diverlloyd

I wish you was closer monte it's going to be fire wood


----------



## mojapitt

> I wish you was closer monte it s going to be fire wood
> 
> - diverlloyd


That practically brings a tear to my eye


----------



## CFrye

Marty! Go save that ash from the fire!
AJ, $5 for those 2 planes puts you in *You Suck* territory. 
Trying to photo graph gloss black painted metal against pine work bench produces unsatisfactory results. I have some black material…somewhere.
As soon as someone writes up what he wants to say about a certain lathe cabinet and truck caddy I'll help him post projects.


----------



## CFrye

Keep forgetting to share this Izzy Swan video. I immediately thought about Sean and Liam!




View on YouTube


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp pure suckage candy


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty sweet Candy(LOL, get it) I would never have to cut a piece of cardboard ever again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Work and auction was the activities for the day…..
Porter Cable framing nailer - $75









Rockler dovetail machine - $5









Bench Grinder - $1


----------



## mudflap4869

OK! Just to get the BOB off my back, I posted a couple of projects. Nothing to write home about, just something I needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, most projects are probably necessity more than the other.

Marty sucks


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice rust hunting folks, seems to get a few "you sucks"

No shop time today. Moved cleaned up the leaves in the yard. Re arranged the garage. Bike is accessible but not by the door. The 4 wheeler with the plow now gets to be in front for awhile. Can even get Jamies car in there too if needed.

Road trip to HF, picked up another $9 HVLP spray gun and a air brush kit to improve my leather dyeing. Now as Randy would say it is beer 30 for awhile.


----------



## CFrye

> Jim, most projects are probably necessity more than the other.
> 
> Marty sucks
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Agreed. Couldn't find black material. Used a brown sheet, helped a bit. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Up early to clean! Wife comes home today - going to ask when I get four days of no cleaning and no dog care to spend in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I should double my labor costs on this project because of the time it took to set up the box joint jig for one little drawer. What a pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The 4 wheeler with the plow now gets to be in front for awhile.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, 'lil John with the plow will be takin' his front spot soon…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, make a bunch and keep 'em in stock…..


----------



## Gene01

Jim, that's a fine console tray.

One little drawer, Monte? You building that one drawer chest you posted?

Tuning tenons isn't difficult, just tedious. Especially through tenons. Back at it today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fixin' to head for the punkin patch for the afternoon, git some apples and persimmons and honey.. oh my…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Mornin' all,

Awaiting the full effects of coffee to set in….
Then 8.5 hours of time traveling….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin, Randy and others.
Be careful Randy. Time traveling can be dangerous.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm…...


----------



## bandit571

Walking stick is in the van. The other two items from the yard sales?









Not sure who made/sold the red one..









As for the other?









I dropped the Boss off at her church, then snuck off to Lowes…









Needed some hinges, brass nails, and a 1/2" wide by 80" bandsaw blade. Got my 10% Mil. ID discount, too.
H-F road trip I think has been vetoed by the Boss…...


----------



## DonBroussard

We had a 42-year high school reunion last night, and about 12-15 classmates (out of a class of 119) attended. Fun times were had by all. It was kind of a 60th birthday party for all of us, so we had a king cake with "1974" written on it. We are supposed to be getting a cool front come in next week, bringing overnight low temperatures of 58 degrees! Gumbo weather!

Nice tool hunting, y'all.

Randy, safe time travels to you. Halfway good news about Mom. Does she have follow-up appointments?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another great fall day here. I like this weather if it would just stay.

Congrats Jim, both projects made daily top three.

Don sounds like fun. 1974 was a good year. Missed our get together, was still in the moving / settling in mode when it happened.


----------



## DIYaholic

Transporter has only gotten me 1/3 of the way….
Need to charge the dilithium crystals!!!


----------



## mojapitt

> Transporter has only gotten me 1/3 of the way….
> Need to charge the dilithium crystals!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Dilithium Crystal's? Must be one of those fancy brew pub beers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fireman pole done and roof is on. Boys enjoying the swings. I had to tell Liam not to go so high.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Time to grill the kabobs. Liam wanted kabobs. I've never made them, but it's just meat on a stick, right?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, crappy picture. Simple entryway table. Should the drawer have a knob or not? I don't really want one, but I am frequently wrong also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No. whoever owns it will find out how to open it. If you don't own it, you have no cause to open it.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

That looks really good Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Drawer opens very easily from the bottom lip.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Well done, my friend! Your reward is the smile on those kids' faces. Now I want to play pirate!

Mudflap-I like that center console. If I didn't already have a factory one in my truck, I'd steal that idea too.


----------



## bandit571

Bill needs one of these for the Quarterdeck…









Fellow made this with just a chainsaw…..


----------



## mojapitt

I always tip my hat to chainsaw carvers. Absolutely amazes me.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, recovering. One: piece of a Sausage Egg & Cheese sammich got lodged in the wrong pipe…..finally got it out…....but it was a close-run thing…...
Two: Larhe holes have been drilled to make a bit holder…..meh. Thinking there MIGHT be a better way to do that….( film @ 2300hrs, ZULU.) Because I am now soaked clear through. Not a beer in the house, either….

Hoping the phone Company will fix THEIR lines tomorrow…....even the land-line phones are acting up.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF I like this…









Too much work, for such results….still not done with it. Needs slots cut to allow the bits to bit lifted out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

May have to try that bandit. I've always wanted to carve a stump.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Next time I do kabobs I need to start the chicken first. My steak got a bit overdone.


----------



## CFrye

Finishing mystery: these are mahogany skinned interior doors that have been thoroughly sanded


















*AFTER* one coat of this paint.



















(yes it was tinted to flat white and thoroughly mixed, both at the store and prior to spraying)

When it first went on, it was shiny and white. The above pics were after it dried! This is a project my sister and BIL are doing and they reached out to us for help.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wasn't tinted right or they used the wrong stuff to make white…..meaning there is a different base for light colors as opposed to dark colors.


----------



## Gene01

Ace screwed up, Candy. She should take those pix and the paint back to Ace.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am through time traveling….
Well, for today anyway, or was that yesteryear???


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are home safe Randy


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, definitely take back the paint. THEY did something wrong.


----------



## CFrye

I passed on the recommendations. Thanks for responding, y'all. 
Randy, are the sidewalks safe to walk on again? 
Bill, kabobs and pirate ship look good! 
Monte, I, too, vote no on the knob. Nice table.


----------



## MadJester

All the projects look great!

Was not going to go rust hunting today, then got about a hundred dollars out of a bank account that only had seventeen dollars in it (must have overdraft or something…LOL…)...was going to go to Stockbridge, Mass, but it's about 2 hours away…didn't feel like a long road trip even though the guy had a barn full of tools….went down to Closter, NJ for their townwide yard sale…last day of a three day event and the strategy worked out quite well….

Found a guy with a barn and a basement full of tools….the previous owner could have seriously had a glimmer of a thought about fixing something and he had the tool/part to fix it….I'm going to call and make another trip out there…I spent about two hours digging and I'm sure I missed some stuff….one guy there that was helping out said he had gone through the place fourteen times and was still finding stuff…apparently, when they started, they couldn't even get into the huge barn at all…it was packed to the gills…..didn't find anything crazy, but it's all good inventory for the store…..overall, I had an excellent day….


----------



## DIYaholic

Candy,
Sidewalks are safe….
I've taken to the bike/recreation paths….
Everyone wears headphones/earbuds….
They never hear me coming!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I wish my kids had some of that paint years ago when they decided to paint their rooms, it would have been a lot easier to cover…..


----------



## mojapitt

That is so true Marty


----------



## bandit571

A Menu item at McD's is now BANNED from me. Marble sized chunk of biscuit when the wrong way, almost took too long to stop choking on it. No more of their biscuit sammiches for me. Almost had a Heimlich Moment…..

Was trying to decide which drill to use….









Wound up using most of these, and a cordless B&D…and a BIG corded drill with a 1/2" chuck. Made a huge mess down there..today









And, apparently, Igor used the Shop Broom to fly home for the weekend….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is your car doing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I'm very happy to report….
Made it down & back without any issues.

It does need new rotors….
& the inspection is only 1 & 1/2 months overdue!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We don't require inspections in South Dakota. Everyone drives crappy vehicles (including me)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Glad you are home safe Randy and the car is fine.

That looks great Bill. From my experience it will still be there for grandchildren. That is well built.

Another lazy day here. Spent some of the day drawing pictures of a rocking chair. Going to be something like this I hope. What does it look like to you folks. I never made a chair before let alone a rocker.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, it's kinda like my non-Maloof rocker. I don't really have a design, but if you have questions, holler.


----------



## Festus56

I need to get a carving disk, what was the one you showed me that you use?

That is in my auto cad just waiting to dimension it now and start cutting wood.


----------



## mojapitt

I use the Kutzall carving wheel. However, a 24 grit sanding disc on a right angle grinder is almost as good.


----------



## Doe

Monte, congrats on the top 3!

Bill, watch out-it looks like you're getting some American Ninjas


----------



## CFrye

Good morning Doe and others!









I completed the restore on the mitre box !


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice work Candy


----------



## Gene01

Randy, happy you made it home unscathed.

Mark, the chair design is neat. That's gonna be a fun build.

The miter box resto came out really good, Candy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used a sanding disk. It's got little flappy pads. They are made for metal, but work great for carving and are much cheaper. I would use it on some metal first to round the edges a bit.


----------



## Gene01

I've always wanted to try some King Arthur tools for sculpting boxes. But my wallet isn't fat enough.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hey all, have the dates for the Shindig here in the spring been finalized, need to make sure I dont schedule any classes to conflict .. Looking forward to it …...

Any one here who doesn't like grilled possum ?


----------



## CFrye

> Hey all, have the dates for the Shindig here in the spring been finalized, need to make sure I dont schedule any classes to conflict .. Looking forward to it …...
> 
> Any one here who doesn t like grilled possum ?
> 
> - CharlesNeil


June the 9th, and that weekend, is what I have on my calendar, Neil. 
Possum, the other, other white meat!


----------



## Gene01

Hey Charles, it's your place. Set a date for your convenience.
I'll pass on the possum.

Just saw Candy's post. Will that date work?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I have ever ate possum. Not sure if I can get my wife to try it.


----------



## bandit571

Woke up this morning to find the cable from the modem to the computer had been chewed up. Barely held together at three spots. Trip to Wall E World to buy a new cable…..and hang it up so they can't be chewing on it.

Road trips today…..resting up til tomorrow Doctor app…...


----------



## CharlesNeil

June 9 works just fine, I was kidding on the possum , but some good steaks and burgers might make it ..


----------



## Cricket

REMINDER: I will not be online next week so I need a couple of you to PM me so I can give you an email address to contact in case of issues.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I tried the King Arthur carving head 3 times. Got stitches twice. I am very happy with my Kutzall head.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. The dish wheel is what you use?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, like a donuts. King Arthur uses the chainsaw head. It has no anti-kickback to the chain. It occasionally does kickback and it's not easy for me to control when it did. I retired mine after the second trip to the ED.


----------



## Gene01

King Arthur has a dish wheel, too. Woodcraft sells it for $40. 
Either one has gotta be safer. I have enough gashes.


----------



## mojapitt

They make a small and large cutter head. The small one (2" across) only works on a specific tool they sell. The large one fits most angle grinders. The small ones obviously can do smaller projects, but the tool is grossly underbid powered in my opinion. If Charles is listening, I think he uses King Arthur.


----------



## Festus56

Do you use the coarse or very-coarse wheel Monte? I will be using it on ash.


----------



## mojapitt

I have both. But I generally only use the corse one. Use safety guards also. They have no mercy on flesh and bone.


----------



## Gene01

> I have both. But I generally only use the corse one. Use safety guards also. They have no mercy on flesh and bone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What safety guards? The one on the grinder?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, the one on the grinder. Too many people take that one off. Also face shield. Stuff goes everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

Sat a bunch of Corned Beef & Cabbage in the crockpot and then went to Lima's H-F for sanding belts.

Hilary-Trump in the sate today? Way too windy outside. Made things a bit rough for driving a van around.

6" PSA 180 grit sanding discs, one 3" x 21" sanding belt #120 grit. and a 4" X 36" 80 grit sanding belt…total of $8.29
One disc is installed on the sanding center. Maybe next trip to the shop the belts will go along.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

on the kutzall there is a fine ,corse and medium , would it be safe to go with the medium for a beginer to these or the fine , watching on u tube they all seem aggressive ,if you have never used it , but im going to get one for rocker seats? thinking the mediume grit


----------



## mojapitt

My favorite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

that looks like the extream course one


----------



## Gene01

Think you're right, eddie. There's a little blue on it.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-I'd be glad to have your e-mail address, but I'll be out next week too. Enjoy your time away, and I hope it's both productive and restful.

Nice work on the miter box, Candy.


----------



## mojapitt

That one is corse, this one is medium.


----------



## mojapitt

Either I am getting fusier or flaws are more obvious in maple. Having trouble coming to terms with this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that it allows for a wide range of heights.


----------



## Gene01

It's a dry fit, right? 
Looks good from my house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Make it mind Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

Talking to many people about the table with the glass center. ALL felt that the glass was not good. Not because of looks, but they think the glass is a problem. Considering putting slate in it for hot dishes. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Just many little things with the chair. It will work out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plenty of people have glass tables. What thickness and type of glass is it?


----------



## mojapitt

1/4" tempered glass


----------



## firefighterontheside

With the small size of that piece, it should be fine. I read that tempered glass should be able to withstand 250°.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't see a problem with it Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

Some neighbors sleep anywhere


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a tinted glass, next time?

Might be just me….but, the crest rail on the rocker looks upside down?

Have to take a friend along to see the knee doctor tomorrow morning. She had one knee replaced a while back, tomorrow they remove the stitches…..then he gets to see me…. looking like a "Fun day" for all involved….


----------



## bandit571

Been getting a few phone calls from "Bismark ND" area code 701…...no one leaves a message. IF'n I don't know the number calling, I don't answer. Taking the place of the North Carolina callers?

Usually get about 3-4 Robo_Callers a day….always from out of state, too. never answer them, just spam calls. Usually a fake collection company, trying to "collect" on a long gone debt….just to get info. IF they wish, they can leave a message….they never do.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking beast, Monte.

JMHO, leave the glass in. As Bandit said, maybe tinted would be better. 
The tint would give it the look of more substance..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Thanks for the info, probably going to order a coarse disk. Can't seem to find any here.

The glass should be plenty good Monte. Maybe some just don't like that style I would guess. Chair is looking good.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for the comments on the mitre box. 
Monte, I like the glass. Slate would be a good look, too, especially if it had fossils in it!
That's a big deer! 
Nice looking chair design, Mark.


----------



## diverlloyd

A auction this weekend in my area has some nice old wood working tools and some newer ones. I don't know if I will go though I think it maybe out of my price range. They have a Stanley 45 in the box, and a bunch of bridge city tool works stuff all of which I would like to have but I know the auctioneer and his items usually go for almost retail. 
Here is a link if anyone wants to look http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2802263&category=0&zip=47130&kwd=

The lumber would be nice if they took clean pictures of it.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! the game is afoot! but I'm not talking garage sales. Our trip to Boise has been nailed down finally. I'm hoping there's still some fall color the second weekend in Nov. as I'll be photo trolling.


----------



## rhybeka

Wow DL! I'd go just for the clamps! those are some sweet tools though. out of my wallet range though.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubby peeps,

Hockey night update… we came, we saw, we conquered… 6:2 against a really good goalie, but even good goalies let in a percentage and we had 47 shots on net.

I have one panel glue up left on the hope chest, and doing a lumber tally I am one 12-3/8"board short :^( But I have two cutoffs that measure 12-1/8" (the PPPPPPP (or 7P) rule defiantly applies here).

Option A: dig out another Mahogany board from the barn and join and plane it to match the thickness… or …

Option B: decrease the height of the chest by 1/4" so the 12-1/8" board fits the bill.

Hmmmmm…. how lazy am I feeling?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, what's the 7P rule?


----------



## Cricket

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I think it's all going to be out of my price range. I don't like spending over 1/2 of resale value. I don't resale but I still like it cheap


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, whenever I calculate that close I always come up short. Dig the board out of the barn.

Happy late morning all. Gotta work for just one day. I can do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice mule deer you got there. I can't believe you are able to keep him in that fence. He must be really well trained.


----------



## ssnvet

7P rule…

Proper Prior Planning Prevents P_$$ Poor Performance.

As for cutting it close on my cut list (pun intended). I should have had plenty of wood, but as I started breaking down the 50" boards into parts, I got fussy and trimmed all the checks at the end grain…. which took several inches off… which blew my utilization to heck… serves me right for taking a year long hiatus in the middle of a project and forgetting my intentions. Looks like it's to the barn I go. I'll have to check the mouse traps while I'm out there.


----------



## mudflap4869

I see a lot of jerky in Montes future. Good eats.
Cricket, when you are old and decrepit you will miss those days of monetary gain. But every day will be a Saturday.
Lots of time to do all the things you want to do, but no money to pay for them. No win either way.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Matt. Must commit that to memory. 
No…wait. That won't work…


----------



## Cricket

I am starving here.

What's for lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully…SQUIRREL! Seems one or two have been chewing wires up on the telephone pole….Phone Company had to run new lines to my place, and fix a few other lines.. Internet should be good to now

According to the Knee Doctor, other than the underside of the knee cap getting worn away, leaving things rough, seems to be mainly Uncle Arthur (itis) starting in. said wasn't really anything to fix in the knee, right now. Nothing torn up, at any rate. Need to get with the Family Doc, about arthur meds…...and pain pills. I declined getting a shot in the knee….don't like needles.

Eat at MickeyD's today….no choking this time.

Decent day?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the 7P rule ,im in trouble ,still working on the first amd last one ,
got to fix a split 









recon a butterfly will hole this


----------



## Gene01

Or two.


----------



## bandit571

Might be that big old knot above causing the split to happen?


----------



## bandit571

Anyone know a Lloyd Humbert of Mandan ND? Seems to be calling my phone a lot, but doesn't leave a message…

71 degrees outside, and VERY MUGGY.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't ever want to make anything out of pure maple again. This is a pain going over it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent all evening arguing with ATT, finally got 'em to see it my way…..

I think I'll go hide in the vast outdoors with Cricket…..


----------



## Gene01

> I don t ever want to make anything out of pure maple again. This is a pain going over it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What's the problem?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Matt that is usually the way I function even with Proper Prior Planning !!

Cricket sounds like you are so ready for your vacation. Enjoy the time away you have earned it.

I know a couple people in that area Bandit but never heard of him.

Glad you won Marty. Usually does not work that way for me.

Made a lot of sawdust today. Re-sawing pieces to laminate for the rockers and back. Made forms for both and got one glued up. Then took the router plane to the seat blank. The guy that started this project 40 some years ago did not get a very good glue-up. Was 3" and rough, when I got it flat on both sides it is now just under 2 1/2". Front and back legs are ready when I get the rest ready to start fitting together.


----------



## mojapitt

Head section, feet and runners are left to finish


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, actually it's teaching me some very valuable lessons that I didn't realize I needed to learn.


----------



## mojapitt

After watching many of his videos and talking through phone and emails, I have come to the conclusion that Charles Neil is a pretty sharp dude. Who'd of thunk it. Hmmmmm


----------



## Gene01

Was wondering if you might be having some blotching problems.
The chair is really nice. The bend of the back is especially nice. Bet that wasn't easy.


----------



## mojapitt

The chair will just be clear coat. I am concerned that people will think it's too white and not be interested. But it is what it is.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All! Whit had eye surgery yesterday so he was out of commission. I just got all of my parts sanded with 220 grit and laid out my face frame. I put blue painters tape on the front to mark where the pocket holes should go on the back(and mark which side is the front). Whit has a K4 in his shop and I only have the K3 so I'm waiting on him to show it to me rather than mess something up  The end is but a glimmer but slowly and surely we are getting there! I've learned a lot in this process.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…backhoe is digging in the street…right in front of the house. Gas line people.

Need a Mountain Dew..so I can see with both eyes…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Gotta get some big logs off the trailer so I can move a tractor for a neighbor. Hope my tractor can lift at least one end of a log.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, good to hear the knee may last a while longer. No needle was a good decision. Before the wife had her shoulder replaced, she got the needle. The effects only lasted a week. 
Hope Arthur can be controlled.


----------



## Cricket

> Spent all evening arguing with ATT, finally got em to see it my way…..
> 
> I think I ll go hide in the vast outdoors with Cricket…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bring bacon…


----------



## Cricket

Festus56, I am looking at the calendar every day to see if it is the weekend yet. (grin)


----------



## CFrye

My favorite Cajun doc told me she has a dead hickory tree that may need to come down…


----------



## MadJester

Candy….mitre box looks great! A dead hickory tree is a good reason to visit your doctor!

Charles…I'm up for trying possum….I'll try anything once, twice if I like it…..

Monte…about the glass table…just sounds like a good excuse to make up some wooden trivets you can sell with the table….  and maple can be very unforgiving for doing a finish…if you have used a random orbit sander, definitely go over with hand sanding and go through all the grits you normally use….the swirlies can be a pain….and they show a lot in maple…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, hope after the road crew finishes digging, they make a repair that will last more than two weeks for your sake unlike what they're capable of up here. They can usually get a repair to last a year and a half or so on the 5th or 6th attempt. Just down the road they cut a two foot section out of the entire width to run a temporary 12" water main. It's been 5 weeks now and they've paved over it three times now and need to do it again. Looking at some of these shovel leaners, I have no doubt most of them couldn't even spell asphalt.

Candy, I have a shag bark hickory that needs to come down too, it's been dead standing for a little over a year now, I'm just not sure what I'd do with it.


----------



## bandit571

B A R N S A L E ! Saturday only. Co. Rd 130. Bellefontaine,OH. 3912 Co. Rd 130 9-4. Discount prices after 2pm. South of the Nash Finch place, across the road from the mobile home park.

Ad is in the on-line version of the Bellefontaine Examiner's classified section. Might be worth the trip out there….

Old Gunsmiths used to use curly maple for Kentucky Rifle stocks…....they would put all the iron filings in a cheesecloth bag, and soak it overnight in Vinegar. Next day, they'd brush it all over the wood. The cloth bag was removed BEFORE any brush work was done. Try it on a sample/scrap of Monte's Maple…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hickory is good. Give Andy an excuse.
Tractor won't start. I need somebody to come and give me a jump.


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's a bummer, Bill. Can't jump it with the 250?.


----------



## ssnvet

Hump day is upon us… but the crest of the hill is in sight.

Out with the Maple lessons Monte… edjumacate us…

At work, we have the garage walls insulated and sheathed with 1×10 pine, and now we're working up in the attic. Hope to have a baby Modine heater (called a Hot Dawg) installed next week and then our fuel supplier will drop a LPG bomb for us. Then we'll be "cookin' with gas" :^)


----------



## bandit571

Nah, just go out and get a surplus Herman Nelson…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Problem was, Gene, that the 250 was hooked to the trailer with the logs on it 200 yards away. Ended up hooking up a battery charger for about 30 minutes and she started right up. Got the logs off, but my little tractor was working at her limits. Could only pick up one end of log, then couldn't drag log off trailer. Had to make some little rollers out of a sassafras tree and roll the log on them. Then set the end on the ground, go,pick up other end and drive trailer out from under it. Anyway, it's done. I need a bigger tractor.


----------



## mojapitt

Most things I learned were based on me doing a better job finishing all my projects. Yeah, I can see the flaws better on an all white piece, but they probably exist on all my work and I need to do better addressing them. One of the reasons for doing rocking chairs was to become better. Once again, I learn better when hit in the face with it.

Of course not all wood is as susceptible to burns while working on it as maple, but still good lessons learned from the experience.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte how much shrinkage does ash do in air drying? I need to go out and cut up the block I brought home. It's a crotch piece and I was going to make a couple mallet and some ransoms handles out of it.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, nothing is ever where you need it. Nothing is ever big enough, either. 
Story of my life. 
At least you were close to electricity. 
Now, how you gonna cut that monster?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have set these logs aside for a planned trip to see Andy next summer. I have two red oaks, one white oak, one small walnut and one small cherry. We shall see what else I come up with. Also need to make a storage area in the barn with wood racks.

Oil change on the 250 is done. Sometimes I make a mess, sometimes not. Today no mess. Now what.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nevermind the piece of ash checked bad over night it's at 17% moisture.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, Ash is about the same as white oak for shrinkage.

Bill, I feel your pain. I want a pay-loader with a 3 ton lift.


----------



## bandit571

Belts and disc are now installed….









Maxi-Mouse is now for saw plate clean ups. Might give the sanding belt a try, as I have a glue up that might need a bit of work..









Trimmed a few sides to size, chopped a few slots..









Then some glue and nails, and a forest of clamps..









Diagonal one is to pull things into square. Will let both glue ups sit awhile ( and me) before any more gets done today.

I can't even mow my own yard, let alone worry about logs. New blade on the bandsaw is working nicely.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill .... you can pick up power pack jump starters (capacitor based) for incredibly short money these days. Of course I learned this after buying a 200 dc amp charger/starter two winters ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We should definitely get one of those Matt. It would be good to have around here too when I'm at work. I've had to leave work in the oast because her car wouldn't start.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene you were right it took two put one extra for good measure

told the person that bought this one i would knock off 50 bucks because of the crack it dont go all the way thur and that these should solve it ,he said no problem he liked the way they look , im going to get a six pack as i really hated to lose 50 bucks

!


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. my favorite shade tree mechanic has one of the tiny ones similar to this, and tells me it works great. Hard to believe you can get multiple jumps out of a little tyke like this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it looks neat Eddie.

I looked them up on amazon Matt. Found a few around that price. Mixed reviews.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool Eddie.

I wonder what the chances are of me finding my butterfly templates?


----------



## Gene01

That's craftsmanship, eddie. If you were making it for me, there would have been no talk of a discount.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

You folks been busy again today, finally caught up reading.

Question for you experienced people. How long should I leave a laminated rocker glue-up before removing the clamps? Was glued first thing this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Quittin time! I'm soaked clear through, can't see out of the glasses….covered in sawdust. Even ran out of cuss words! Even the battery on the camera decided enough was enough…..on the charger right now.

Second auger bit holder has been carved out, needs the outsides glue on…tomorrow.

Chair looks great to me…..all of them.

Need a B EE RR UN…...


----------



## bandit571

Two done ( almost) might be 1/2 way to the end of this project?









Next two may be a bit thinner…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I made sure to leave them overnight, so at least 8 hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, out of paranoia, mine were 12-24 hours in clamps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, between 8 and 24 hours.


----------



## Festus56

LOL ok I will wait until morning, thanks guys


----------



## diverlloyd

24hrs


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Spent all evening arguing with ATT, finally got em to see it my way…..
> 
> I think I ll go hide in the vast outdoors with Cricket…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Bring bacon…
> 
> - Cricket


I just got a fresh shipment from the butcher…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tractor won t start. I need somebody to come and give me a jump.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


'Lil John can't jump that high…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Question for you experienced people. How long should I leave a laminated rocker glue-up before removing the clamps?
> - Festus56


Til the glue dries…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty is full of…..helpful information tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I finally started building a 14×16 tractor shed that I thought about building a couple of years ago. I must have had a Randy moment. Got most of the floor framed up when it was called due to rain…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

There must be a skunk outside my window. The house smells skunky.

I thought you talked about that at Woodstick.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty i like a shed with a floor , that way if i want i can craw up under it to find that stuff i drop or work on it ,

Mark if it s a bowed part and not going to be put on soon ,leave it in the clamps or at least one to keep its shape i bend one and it was a year latter before i used it and it moved almost 1/2" it was Randy fault ,hes spreding that procastnation around ,

think ill have a cold one , maybe a shot of boubon ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we had some storms. Now we have no power. At least it's not cold or hot.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Good thing I do not do chairs. The waiting for glue to dry on laminations is not for impatient folks.

Bill I have a friend and firefighter who is doing a 48 state trip. He is near St. Louis tonight.

You can keep your skunks too, we have enough around here.


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning all! Been real busy around here. We have put up 20 videos this month. If you havn't seen them yet check them out on Stumpy's youtube channel and give us some feedback. OK, it's off to the shop. (to hide from Stumpy!)


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Mike.

Says it's 39° outside. Heavy frost on the cars. Hmmmm


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all  Raining here - but I'm glad to see it.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Mike, Monte, Beka and everyone else,

Cool here this morning but going to be several nice days in the 60's, nice fall weather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Powers back. Skunk is gone.
Mark, he must have driven thru some storms then. It stormed all night. I think my dog was up all night.


----------



## bandit571

Mornin ta ye…...58 degrees outside, and rainy

Sitting at the computer last night….heard someone ( or some THING) knock on the window. Went a-looking around, nothing to be seen. Whatever it was had apparently walked away. Squirrels don't knock on windows, do they?

There WAS a yard sale for today….might be a bit too wet for it. Might save up for that BARN SALE on Saturday, instead…..

Max doesn't seem to mind thunderstorms a bit…unless he has to go…...then we have to clean up from him.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for that, Monte. Great tunes. Fond memories of cruising with the 8 track. Innagadadavida was next on the tape.
I can still smell the stale beer someone spilled in the back seat. Or, maybe it was the front seat. Long before the breathalyzer was in wide use.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbahs…

We are having a gorgeous fall in Mainiac land and the color just peaked this past week. I've really been enjoying the scenery driving to work and sipping my coffee. It's mostly back roads and I go north when everyone else goes south. When the morning sun hits the pink, magenta and orange maples, they appear as if they are on fire. My wife's friend took this shot from the fire watch tower last week. It's about 3 miles from our house overlooking the neighboring town.









Daughter #2 passed her road test and go her drivers license. As you can tell, she's pretty excited… and so is our insurance agent :^o


----------



## bandit571

Was watching The Rolling Stones when they televised a concert….back in 1963….
Then switched over to the Five Yard Birds…..."Too much Monkey business" 
Then off to Tanglewood, for the 1970 concert by Chicago…..Terry Kath seems to be able to play a guitar…

Then…topped it off with a bit of Alice Cooper ( with Orianthi !) something called "Caffiene!" Ever see a coffee mug that can hold 2 gallons of coffee? Oh, and Orianthi seems to be able to play the guitar, too.

First couple of years in the "Weekend Warriors" (75-77) last formation of each day was with a beer in hand. Kind of a step downward, from the Johnny Walker RED I used to have…..


----------



## bandit571

Salami & Cheese on Wheat for lunch. Had to turn the furnace on…..cold in here today.

Might wander down to the shop after a while, have a glue up or two to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congratulations #2. Watch out for Randy if you choose to drive the sidewalks.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we usually see eye to eye but, I must strenuously disagree with your adult beverage choices.
Even Keystone beer is a step up from Johnny Red. Heck, even Coors is a cut above.


----------



## bandit571

Well…there was that Schlitz Malt & Boccardi 151 thing…...along with the "Platoon Pipe".....


----------



## Gene01

Bacardi 151! Now, you're talking some serious booze.


----------



## ssnvet

I took my wife to see Chicago and the Doobie Bros. three years ago. What I expected to be a 401K tour turned out to be one of the best concerts I've seen in my life. Those guys have definitely still got it!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not receiving notifications. Anyone else?


----------



## Gene01

Got one at 10:08, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This #5 I got last week says No. 5 on the front and the iron says mound city. The other one I have says Bailey on the front and No.5 on the back. Anybody know what the difference is?


----------



## bandit571

Made for that customer..Mound City…..otherwise not much. Depends on when Stanley switched the locations from the front porch to the back porch.

Getting "Notifications" all the time.

Noticed a spammer yesterday…...not sure IF it is still around.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Johnny Walker was what the class 6 stores seemed to sell…..or Cutty Sark…..about the same.

Schlitz Malt and 151….half & half in a mug…...chug a few, and forget about having to hug the ground in the middle of the night….when the 122mms showed up.


----------



## mojapitt

Why are copper sheets so expensive? About $500 to cover a tabletop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beer:30 comes early today… Let it rain…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could go see how well power tools work in the rain, or take a nap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drinking beer, playing with power tools in the rain. I don't see how that could go bad.


----------



## mojapitt

> Drinking beer, playing with power tools in the rain. I don t see how that could go bad.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill answers calls about those people all the time


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it get cheaper if bought in quantity.


----------



## Cricket

Pumpkin pie spice creamer…


----------



## mojapitt

A cup of coffee and eating pumpkin pie and ice cream sounds better.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket anything pumpkin is good. The wife bought me some of the little Debby pumpkin delights.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Pumpkin pie spice creamer…
> 
> - Cricket


Pumpkin pie moonshine, hmmm, kinda has a ring to it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmmmmm pie


----------



## Gene01

Mmmmm…Marty's moonshine.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I keep lookin' outside and it's still cold, wet, and windy. Do ya think anyone will notice that I'm not gettin' anything done???


----------



## Cricket

Oh my goodness. It's almost FRIDAY!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Quit… You're making me wanna go too…..


----------



## bandit571

Might have to go back into the shop in a bit…









and get these two items out of the clamps, and then clamp up another blank. 
Got some sanding to do, too…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain let up in time to fire a couple of sleeves of nails at some 2x's before getting dark…..


----------



## Cricket

> Quit… You re making me wanna go too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Smores.

Just sayin'...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll bring the marshmallow sticks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Brought it to the house for my wife to try. This one is smaller for different people. She did like it, but still likes the first one best.










It's not finished. Just wanted it tested.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, try some of these chairs…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like the concept Marty, but I have to improve my skills with bandsaw and scrolls away. I have never had a scrollsaw, so I would need a lot of learning.

I look at lots of pictures of furniture. Still a long way from being able to make much of it.


----------



## bandit571

Starting to look like a box…









Got some more done today…









Holder #3 has been cut to size, #4 is in the clamps. I'm plumb worn out.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Looks good Bandit and Monte.

Glad you got some wood time Marty. Maybe you deserve a vacation like Cricket too!

Busy day in the shop, got a lot of pieces made for the rocker. I should stop looking at pictures. When I do it just means I have to change or add something. Then Jamie gets home from work and I ask her what she thinks …....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I thought the clothespin season was winding down. Then I get this:

Hi there,

I recently heard about your clothes pins from my business partner, he heard about them from a lady at Good Fibrations. ...................................We are selling all Maritime made products, such as leather goods, kitchen knives, canvas bags,wooden bowls and utensils, tools, etc… We are also making a magazine both online and in print which will be in store and elsewhere. It will showcase the makers via photos and a write up about the products and the person. So people coming in for a drink or just to shop will be able to put a face to the products and have a better reason for wanting to support local makers and manufacturers. If you are interested in having your clothes pins in the store we would be very happy to carry them! They would a perfect fit for the store. We would also be sending a photographer to get some photos for the magazine and also give you access to them for your own personal use for marketing or what ever you like. Hope to hear from you soon!

So for those of you who advised me to ride this wave - SURF's UP. Yowsa.


----------



## mojapitt

Too many sales is still better than no sales Sandra. Fasten your seat belt, this could get crazy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup….. Big big big push around here to buy local products. I don't think I'll be able to get a chair started anytime soon.

Still stopping in when I can. Enjoying a wee break this morning before heading for the office.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

That is great Sandra, keep riding the waves. The made in this state is a big deal here also.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.  TGIF! Think I pulled a big muscle - at least it feels different than the arthritis pain so I'm a bit gimpy yet again. /sigh/ Biometric screening and flu shot this morning. Neither make me happy. Big changes a'comin!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin.

I always take a wee break before I go anywhere.
Awesome 74. Keep it up.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark has a great point. I promote heavily that my wood is locally harvested and the furniture is locally crafted.

Sandra, maybe you can find a CNC that is affordable enough to help with production.


----------



## Gene01

Wowsa, *74*. Congratulations again.

Bandit, the bits are close to having a home. I'm sure they appreciate your hard work. Looking good


----------



## gfadvm

Sandra, We knew you before you were famous and we're all proud of you.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….somebody turn off the rain…please? Making it hard on the yard sales around here..

Cold, rainy weather..plus Uncle Arthur…...making things hard to do…...like just moving around the house.

Salami & Cheese Muffin for breakfast,,, then the pills for brunch.

Might try something a little different for the last bit holders….need to bring all the bits to the shop today. So I can set up a small plane for so groovy work.


----------



## bandit571

Both holders have been filled with bits….and yet..









These still need a home….except for that huge bit









These are the wee ones…compare them to that Craftsman #20









A minty little fellow, never been used, and @ 20/16" I can see why. That red rollup is a complete set..









From a place called HiKraft, from a place here in Ohio, just outside of Logan ( the town) Ohio. Might keep it asisde.
The #20 is a bit too large for any holders. Not sure what I'll do with it. 
The old box need a add-on to it's lid…









I'll trim it out, after the glue has cured. Found some items, to make holders for the squares..









Walnut? Or..









Cherry? Uncle Arthur is barking pretty good today, may wait a day before getting too motivated.


----------



## mudflap4869

I finaly finished the chair. No children allowed in the shop due to the bad language the ash caused me to use. The slow drying Spar Varnish added to to the frustration. Wet paint is a dust magnet.
Turned a peice of Desert Willow into a small bowl. 
TOBA told me that I was required to post them so I did.
Sadly I am scheduled for right eye surgery next week and will be banned from the shop for 6-8 weeks after. 90% vision lost in right eye and they are trying to salvage what is left. Pre-op visit today, so I gotta get on the road to Tulsa. BYE Y'ALL!


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck in Tulsa, Jim. Wave at Andy on the way by.
Glad you posted those projects. The chair is right handsome. And the bowl is really pretty. "Eye" candy.


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't that put Jim in one of the chair categories?


----------



## Cricket

Oh my gosh…

Countdown begins.

5 more hours…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sandra, did they give you any idea on initial quantity? Sounds like you're still growing and enjoying doing so, the last thing you want to do is to be put in a position where it shifts from enjoyable part time job to more lucrative and way more demanding obligation where you feel like you have to do it instead of you get to do it. I'd personally put together a modest growth plan on how things can continue to grow as you dictate over the next time period you establish. In other words, don't let your hobby turn into a job you no longer like.


----------



## 000

> REMINDER: I will not be online next week so I need a couple of you to PM me so I can give you an email address to contact in case of issues.
> 
> - Cricket


I would like to apply for this position. I would do good for you. I have experience and references, for example:
Quote from A1Jim:
"Many times your "MO" has involved Judging others,playing God ,*acting as LJs law enforcement*, and never admit one of your ideas could possibly wrong or another person's idea could possibly be correct ."

How much better of a reference can you get?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good point yeti. It's something I'm mindful of. It certainly has morphed into something I never expected.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, can your cuts be made on a CNC?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

A belated Happy Friday… been busy as a beaver today…

74 has graduated from the home town Queen of Pins to Empress of the Maritime pin biz :^p

Indulged in a bottle of Makers Mark bourbon, and now it's time to run home and brake it open :^)


----------



## Gene01

It's no indulgence Matt, if you've earned it. I'll bet you have, too.
Enjoy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Played some bad golf today. Now time for pizza.
Jim, that bowl is awesome. The chair is great too. I've got to get a closer look at that.


----------



## mudflap4869

After a little research, I found that the chair pattern is available at Rockler for $1. I *WILL NOT* be making it out of ash after this.


----------



## CFrye

No trip to Tulsa today. They called and said the pre-op visit can be done over the phone! YAY!!


> Doesn t that put Jim in one of the chair categories?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree, Monte, even though he said he only did it for his own challenge.

Sandra, WOW!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, that's really all any of us did it for was self improvement


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, that's really all any of us did it for was self improvement
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Again, I agree, Monte!


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you have designs or a formula for a round top chest?


----------



## CFrye

Like a treasure chest?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

monte do you want to bend a single piece or do you want numerous pieces? if numerous it would be like making a circle you would need the radius that you wanted, then how much of it you would use then that divided by the pieces you are using would times two give you the angle of cut. just like making boxes with different numbers of sides. it sounds harder then it is. for a single piece you could make a bunch of relief cuts on the back and bend it into place or do the front and fill in all the cuts with contrasting strips.


----------



## CFrye

Nice!


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking individual strips


----------



## mojapitt

I know how to do the math, I was just hoping someone already had it.


----------



## CFrye

> here you go luv2learn….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jeffswildwood


May not be enough detail here?


----------



## bandit571

Be about like making a barrel.

The one I made a long time ago…..I cut the ends first, then traced out the cuts in the slats. IF you leave a little gap in the undersides of the slats, when they change with the weather,they will still stay tight on the outside.

Mine was a Blanket Chest sort of thing. 









Kind of hard to see the curve to the top…..pine is old floor boards from a one room school tear down.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Both are awesome! Praying for great outcome on your surgery.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte with out doing the math you could just make the side piece and a couple top pieces and lay them knit and cut some off a little at a time from both until they fit.

http://www.handymath.com/cgi-bin/rad2.cgi?submit=Entry 
This is the easiest explaination that I can find and seems to be good site


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Hello Andy, good to see you.

Looks good Jim. I like that chair.

Friday date night done again, now relaxing for a bit.

From that picture I thought you already made one from BKP Monte


----------



## firefighterontheside

No date night here. Had pizza at home with the family. Since I was gonna come into work at 5amfor another guy, Cindy talked me into just going in tonight so I wouldn't have to get up at 3:30. So this is my first of 4 nights at the station.


----------



## Festus56

We have did the Friday date night since we met. Tonight was 420 times in a row that Jamie or I did not have to cook at home.


----------



## mudflap4869

I made a kettle of Chicken, Broccoli and rice for dinner. Plenty of leftovers for the freezer. TOBA might even take some to work with her ( if it lasts until she goes back on friday).


----------



## MustacheMike

Hello! Hello! Anyone awake yet? Good morning and enjoy your saturday!!!


----------



## robscastle

Any body got an update on Stefang yet


----------



## mojapitt

Rob, I hadn't heard he had a problem. Give us an update please.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Heavy frost out there. Hope that killed some skeeters and ticks.


----------



## mojapitt

It's actually mid 40s here. Supposed to be mid 70s today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

40's here, covered the pepper plants last night 'cuz I didn't feel like goin' out there and picking what was left…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wrap your mind around this, I keep 'em from freezing so I can pick them and put them in the freezer…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Picture this, me saying "makes sense", but I'm shaking my head no.


----------



## Gene01

Mid 40s here on the mesa. Headed for 80. Clear with no chance of rain for the foreseeable future. 
Fall is a nice time of the year. But, winter is coming. UGH! All the gas mowers have been winterized and stored, irrigation lines have been blown out, jackets, coats, baklavas, boots and gloves are at the ready.
The shop heater has been readied for service, the truck has new shoes, the generator is always ready. We are prepared. Bring it on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna shoot a few more nails at the tractor shed before goin' to granddaughters birthday this afternoon. Maybe get back into the shop one of these days. If I only had 25 hours in my day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need to cut the grass one more time and then that'll be it. Then I'll put a little sea foam in there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, you're on it, big john is still mowing while 'lil John is ready to eat snow, as for the generator and the shop heat… well, I probably should take a look…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

got on the 40s here and that winter time here ,all the dogs were in the bed under the covers , it was a three dog nite


----------



## bandit571

Game is a-foot today…BARN SALE! IF I can get the Boss moving around….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte *Rockler *has a plan for a steamer trunk, and the wood whisper did a video on it a year or so a go , it was a nice looking one


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good one marty


----------



## diverlloyd

Auction went good minus they had a 16/32 performax drum sander. I thought I had the bid and didn't $135. Oh well maybe next time I bought rasps, files, clamps, more clamps, a box of brass hinges and wood working books and the whole set of every fine woodworking magazine published($5). Spent $126 wish I would have gotten the drum sander. The Stanley 45 went for $80 and passed on it there is another one at a different auction later tonight. I will take pics after I unload.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm the center there are 4 gross stabil clamps 4 footers there are some hardback books in there also not bad for $126


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Drum sander would of been sweet , but youREALLY SUCK


----------



## Gene01

> Drum sander would of been sweet , but youREALLY SUCK
> 
> - eddie


DITTO! Big time. Great haul.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah the guy that bought it didn't even know what it was. It would have been a hell of a deal and would have taken my suckage to the next level


----------



## CFrye

What size is the thread box, AJ? Are the pointy things in the file box plane floats? Oh, you suck!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon,

Like that pedal lawn mower Marty.



> Drum sander would of been sweet , but youREALLY SUCK
> 
> - eddie
> 
> DITTO! Big time. Great haul.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Yea what they said but that would have been a great deal on a drum sander. Nice haul !!


----------



## bandit571

Went to the Barn Sale….and entire bay in the barn with stacks upon stacks of lumber of all kinds…..not enough room at the Inn, nor cash. However, I did spend one of my "moldy" $1 bills….









The file I already had. Wire wheels to clean them up. Gave the Jointer a test drive on an old saw. As for "scale" 









5" long for a screwdriver? But a "special" one.

There was a wooden box nearby, hinges were broken. Sitting on the lid was a 30" long "Meat" saw ( already have one) and inside the box? two saw shaped objects, one with a black plastic handle. Passed, for $25? NOT! Not even if they threw in the meat saw.

Had to take the Boss, and the GrandBRAT DIVA to the movies this afternoon…...Tyler Perry's "BOO!" was playing…...let's just say..you do NOT want to prank Madea….......on Halloween…ever.


----------



## CFrye

Nice pick ups, Bandit!


----------



## Festus56

Finally got my new Kutzall cutting wheel today. Then made an important discovery. My grinder is only a 4" model instead of the required 4 1/2". Guess I have to go downtown shopping now!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I use a Dewalt for my Kutzall head


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> Finally got my new Kutzall cutting wheel today. Then made an important discovery. My grinder is only a 4" model instead of the required 4 1/2". Guess I have to go downtown shopping now!!
> 
> - Festus56


 Mine is posto be here monday ,got it on ebay 60 bucks , got a 4 1/2 metabo hope the shank is right, found this one in a pawn shop 25 bucks

Bandit got to love Madea and dont want to p her off


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, I use a Dewalt for my Kutzall head
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Checking online what is available here it looks like the Dewalt is the best buy in town


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice gets you guys. Dang AJ, that would have been a great deal. Still a great haul.


----------



## robscastle

For Monte, and other interested fine LJs

I tried to contact Mike (Stefang) and got no reply, sent a few PM to a couple of LJs then went public with a blog
 LJs #1: Anybody know the whereabouts of Stefang?

(I will have to get Boxguy to give me a slap around the head again, and again as I still cannot get a handle on linking)

Dutchy was able to contact him and receive a PM reply reporting Mike has severe back and leg pain and was to enter hospital to diagonse the problem.
Mike also replied to me via a PM and without broadcasting it to the world he said much the same to me.
He is down for the count in a big way. He finds communicating with LJs difficult and hoped to return to his previous better health soon.

The blog is:- Missing LJs #1: Anybody know the whereabouts of Stefang?

I dont want to be broadcasting everything to the world as I am acutely aware of the Karson Mark (Osconer) situation and now with even more Gypsies on the Site the risk of a reoccurance is possibly higher.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice haul AJ, the drum sander would have sweetened the deal for sure…..

Mark, I graduated to a 4 1/2 when I bought my DeWalt…..

Thanks for the update Robert…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy those are rasps and I'm not sure on the size of the threader I have four now and none have a size on them but this one came with the tap so that's good. The clamps are 12" and heavy the bar is 1/4"X1 1/4" I like the marking knives one is marked r.murphy Ayer mass 2 and the other is brass and says 5/8 dexter the third is 58s dexter


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finished the floor on the tractor shed today and got the walls framed up, maybe go get roof stuff tomorrow…..


----------



## Gene01

DL, those rasps like the one in the close up, are hand stitched. Probably patternmaker's rasps.
I've never seen one with such an acute taper. 
How many like that did you get? Are they different grades of coursness?
It would be interesting to find out what the intended use was.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Last two pictures are usually called "Floats" That marking knife handle, when I ran a rubber mill and cutting the rubber compound, I used a knife handle like that…..22 yrs…went through a BUNCH of them.

Other than a clean-up of two items today…..nothing else got done. Played "Hooky" from the shop. Gettingto be a habit? Must be that Randy Syndrome?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy syndrome. Sounds serious.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I like that screwdriver Bandit. My dad used to have some of them.

Headed to the store tomorrow to get a new grinder. Got busy fitting other parts today. Someday will remember to download some pictures for you folks to critique.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy syndrome. Sounds serious.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am very rarely serious!!!


----------



## bandit571

On THAT note…..

Tried an experiment tonight. I have a couple cutters for the Stanley #45 I doubt I will ever use. A 5/8" and a 3/4" beading cutter. Bought them thinking ( dangerous stuff right there…) I could complete the set….

Got to puttering around with the 3/4" cutter. Re-ground it into a "round" cutter. Goal was to try to use the #45 as a hollow or groove cutter plane. Have a jig set up, bit has been sharpened into a nice curve. I had to set it very shallow at first. About the third try…there was a nice groove, that the largest auger bit could set right into, as long as something can hold the shanks level and secured. Might have that worked out, too.

Little too tired to drag me and the camera back down to the shop right now…..almost 0130 hrs local… maybe take a few in the morning? Have to sleep on this, and do a bit more of that "dangerous stuff".....thinking, that is…


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease….cutter has been modified for this job..









Had to jig things up, to hold things in place..









Got a start on the first of five grooves..









Tried out a "small" bit..









Might get something done later today? At least enough to Blog about it? 
Not sure how deep I can go with the cutter, though…









Depth adjuster might limit things, a bit…..stay tuned…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I have three of them in different grits 
Thanks bandit is there a reason they are called floats?


----------



## Gene01

DL, here is a good article on the differences between rasps and floats.
RASPS OR FLOATS http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/whats-difference-rasps-floats/


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I read that and it seems these are rasps since they have individual teeth?


----------



## Gene01

Right, but no help in the article about what type of rasp. The shape is a mystery. Some specialized use, for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Another fine day.


----------



## bandit571

Pattern makers.


----------



## Gene01

DL, found another source. They look a lot more like yours….shape wise.
GRAMERCY


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Well after a major deluge all Friday night, the rail finally quit and the winds are blowing hard as a high pressure front pushes in from up Sandra's way. There's a 16 y.o. in NH who was out in the rain, and is now missing and they think he fell into a storm drain. What a horrible way to go. Parents must be devastated.

Back from Sunday services and done with frozen pizza, which means it is now…. shop time!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  Gorgeous weather to be outside - or in the shop which is outside XD I came in to sharpen up one of the planes I have sitting at my sharpening station. I'm on draft 5 of my leg vice front. It's turned from frustration into hopeful enlightenment. I cut another piece and took a look at the 2×8. It's cupped and a bit twisted. Figured I should at least straighten it before I even bother trying to line it up for the holes.

@Rob I saw your blog post on Stefang, but I didn't have anything to contribute. I've liked his blogs and posts over the years but did not form a relationship with him.  I'm sorry to hear he is not feeling his best. Glad you were able to get some answers!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene they are made in china swordfish brand and I'm going with pattern makers one side is flat and the other is convex. I think I'm going to like them


----------



## Gene01

DL, amazon has them for $40 inc shipping. Looks like you scored.


----------



## ssnvet

shop time done for the day… blogged my progress here


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 birthdays done and so is the weekend. Got a bit more done on the budget barn, aka, tractor shed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take any pictures of that shed?


----------



## bandit571

Played hooky from the shop today….one of those days where I don't feel like doing a thing.

Yep. Randy Syndrome….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Pictures??? If I took pictures, then I'd hafta charge ya fer them, then it wouldn't be a budget…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Huh….
Wha….
Ummm….


----------



## diverlloyd

Ladies and gentlemen(loosely used) I would not say this often but I know the tool score was good and the magazines( fine woodworking 1-198) but this was the best score I could have made.


























So as much as I like tools I have the best tool I could have ever bought those books with the old mans little notes and prints about the projects. Pure knowledge that I could never have gotten other wise. Make me feel good to know that some how I am keeping his train of thought going. Anywho I have a lot of reading and notes to take.


----------



## mojapitt

Feel like I was body slammed by Andre the Giant (gotta be pretty old to remember him). Did get some logs sawed.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is great DL. Enjoyable and informative reading old books like that.

Got a new grinder and carved my first ever chair seat today. Still needs a little work but am happy with it. See what you chair experts think.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Mark. Don't know how you did it, but I drill holes with a depth stop in the areas that should be the deepest. So when you are done, the holes are gone and you have a consistent depth.


----------



## MadJester

Congrats 74! Clothes pins for everyone!!!  LOL

Jim…chair and the bowl look great…I hope your surgery goes smoothly….

Nice haul DL and Bandit!

Got to go back to the same barn/basement tool place in NJ yesterday…and was able to dig out more items….then the guy says…oh…there are three more outbuildings….Well….dang dude…why didn't you say so sooner????? There was at least one post vise out there…really too dang big for me to even lift, plus, I couldn't afford it…but I let him know that he should ask a good amount of money for it…..I hope he does well with it….

I have been typing my little fingers to the bone….listing more awesome tools…..if *Stumpy* sees this (or if *Mustache Mike* could let him know…)...I have listed the Sargent 
#507 tonight…...

http://stores.ebay.com/madjesterwoodworksinc/Vintage-Hardware-and-Tools-/_i.html?_fsub=473085919


----------



## Festus56

I cut a 1/2" deep line with a router in the horseshoe shape. Wasn't sure if that was going to be deep enough but is pretty comfortable to sit in.


----------



## bandit571

Latest Blog is in. Tried a different way than drilling holes for the auger bits to sit in. That was the extent of any woodworking today…...typing a blog. Does that count.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. One more day at the station, then off for four. 
Mark, looks great to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to the real job today. It's good to rest up from my hobby.


----------



## Gene01

Well, I put it off long enough. Yesterday, I took Randy's course in procrastination. I passed with flying colors. Might not have reached the dizzying heights of the master, but was able to sustain a vegetative state all day.
Maybe today will be different. First, I must get dressed. Then, we'll see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Gene!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bill. I might make a frame for the diploma. Maybe tomorrow…maybe not.


----------



## mojapitt

Tomorrow is a good time for anything


----------



## Gene01

> Tomorrow is a good time for anything
> 
> - Monte Pittman


...and tomorrow never comes.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark did you use dowels, dominos, biscuits or nothing in the glue up of your seat?
Stayed up late and think I need to do something in the shop today but I feel like I have procrastinatingitist.


----------



## MadJester

Mark…love the look of the seat!

Gene…I think getting dressed will go against the Randy Standard Procrastination Policy….better check the small print…..


----------



## MadJester

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure if Randy has all the rules written down yet. I am sure he's working on it.


----------



## bandit571

If ever there was a day to just stay in bed…Monday would be the one…..

UuuummmmmmZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## ssnvet

I owe, I owe, it's back to work I go…. but I aint whistlin'

Loyd… I think you'll like reading Eric Sloan. He's one of my favs.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark did you use dowels, dominos, biscuits or nothing in the glue up of your seat?
> - diverlloyd


The seat was glued up around 40 years ago. The guy left it, a couple of useless rockers and a pile of rough wood. I got asked to finish the project. I am guessing there is nothing other than glue.


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have caught a cold over the weekend…....

Mr. Gumption is trying to find me…....I don't think working on a Monday would be a good idea…

Might sneak down there and try a bit….Have a few grooves to get milled…

Too nice a day outside, to be in a basement…..


----------



## diverlloyd

thanks mark


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….
Went to a house fire today. First trucks on the scene had heavy fire in the attic and other areas. They rescued a 15 year old from a bedroom window off a ladder. When we arrived fire had been knocked down. We went in later and pulled ceiling. Better than sitting in my office all day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Well, I put it off long enough. Yesterday, I took Randy s course in procrastination. I passed with flying colors. Might not have reached the dizzying heights of the master, but was able to sustain a vegetative state all day.
> Maybe today will be different. First, I must get dressed. Then, we ll see.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you done Randy proud, we'll speak of this for days to come…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's the pic of the new barn taken from high on top of the old barn while the roof is being disassembled…..


----------



## bandit571

Page #3 is in the clamps…









Even tried out the bits in it…









Have enough left over to build one more…









Tomorrow, have done enough for today…


----------



## DIYaholic

Foliage, here in Vermont….
Is breathtaking.
Taken, on my way home last night!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy and Marty took the same photography class


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy took a picture of my back yard…..


----------



## CFrye

We had a good visit with Andy this morning after Jim had his hearing rechecked at the VA clinic. 
Mark, always harder picking up where someone else left off. Seat carving looks good. 
AJ, with all those great books you will become highly edjamacated. Don't forget us little people. 
Marty, you are so dedicated working on the old shed in the dark.
Randy, looks like you blacked out from lack of breath!
Bandit, I think this is the best page yet.

The get from the weekend
A hoe(will be used by son for mixing quickcrete in a wheelbarrow)
Auger on a long rod(I was told for drilling dynamite holes in the ground?)
and two pocket knives…all for $10



























I finished (finally) a jig for sharpening the lathe tools that I've been planning on building for a year and a half. 









The piece of PVC is 2" long to register the proper position of the tool in the jig. 


















Mudflap demonstrating the jig in the sliding holder he made 15 months ago


----------



## mudflap4869

Master photographers are showing off again.
Hearing test was done this morning. Will get new ears installed in mid Nov. 
Had a very nice visit with Andy after the test. He is looking good. Except that he is going stir crazy cooped up in the house. Out wandering around the yard looking for anything to occupy him. He wants to go down south and train a mule, but is banned from driving. Carol is tied up with Kim's vet clinic and rarely has time for the 45 min drive to take him down there.
WELL! Tomorrow is my last day in the shop until 6 to 8 weeks after my surgery on Wed. Told that I can't even bend over and tie my own shoes during the recovery period. WELL SNAP! All I am allowed to do is read, play computer games and watch the boob tube. Anything that might cause pressure or stress is proscribed by my sweet little Doctor. Her name is unpronounceable, but she is called Dr, Mary Ann. Alliwall is as close as I can come to saying her last name. I think she might be from India.
We got home about 3 PM and went straight to the shop. Boy did the sawdust fly! Prototype is the word for, " It didn't work out the way I planned it". I made several prototypes today. I fact that is all I made. Even cut up one of my straight edges by mistake. RATS! 
Well TOBA says that she is starved so I might have to find a dead cat somewhere for her to chow down on.
BYE Y'ALL. HEY! I have edited it 3 times now, if it aint right now I don't give a hoot. Live with it! Numb fingers can't feel the keys, and I majored in Creative Writing, which means that I can't spell worth a tinkers dam.


----------



## mojapitt

When you said mudflap was demonstrating the jig, I thought you meant he was dancing


----------



## CFrye

> When you said mudflap was demonstrating the jig, I thought you meant he was dancing
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Heeheehee


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I would never forget you guys. You all are much more fun to talk to then those Mensa people.


----------



## mojapitt

Not doing much tonight. Glued some boards together and came to the house. Still sore from yesterday's sawing. Hope the wood is worth it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice photography guys, I like it but am usually in the dark most of the time.

Candy / Jim, good you can stop and visit Andy. Would make me restless being stuck at home too.

Candy I have knives just like those, here is a pic after one was cleaned up and what they look like now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great picture Marty.
Great picture Randy.
Here is a picture of the inside of my iPad case.


----------



## bandit571

New Blog is in….might be a day or two before I get back to the shop….

The 45 is nice, but takes a bit of effort to shove along, IF it is set too deep. Also, it don't like going against the grain.

Mudflap vs Candy…...Fred vs Ethyl? Mertz, that is…...how many remember those two?


----------



## bandit571

Sore throat causing too many coughing-jags. Boss suggests going to the ER…...we'll see.

Runny nose, headache…..yep, caught a bug of some sort…..hoping it clears up in a day or two…


----------



## MadJester

Candy, nice haul…you've been busy! Thanks for the update to you and Mudflap on Andy….Hey Andy! Hope you're doing well…try not to go too stir crazy!!

Feel better soon Bandit!

Did anyone tell Stumpy that the Sargent 507 has been listed? It's already got a bid on it…if he snoozes, he loozes…LOL (get it…loozes…!! I crack me up…)

Here's a little article I came across…very short read…

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/defilement-of-a-hand-plane/


----------



## CFrye

The little one is identical, Mark. Mine looks a little better after cleaning. Not as good as yours, though. The larger of the two I have is a cheap Pakistani knock off. I'll figure out something to do with it.
Bandit, try Jim's hot toddy recipe:
Hot tea- 1 cup
lemon juice-1 tsp
ginger-1/4 tsp
rum-1 oz
honey-1 Tbsp
Keep stirring, bundle up and go to bed!


----------



## CFrye

> Here s a little article I came across…very short read…
> 
> http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/defilement-of-a-hand-plane/
> 
> - MadJester


At least the painted saws don't rust!


----------



## bandit571

And, sometimes they clean up…









Look closely, there is a diamond in that rough mess…









and this one…









And one more..









Not too hateful, for a quarter a piece? Rescued these last year…


----------



## Festus56

> The little one is identical, Mark. Mine looks a little better after cleaning. Not as good as yours, though. The larger of the two I have is a cheap Pakistani knock off. I ll figure out something to do with it.
> Bandit, try Jim s hot toddy recipe:
> Hot tea- 1 cup
> lemon juice-1 tsp
> ginger-1/4 tsp
> rum-1 oz
> honey-1 Tbsp
> Keep stirring, bundle up and go to bed!
> 
> - CFrye


Just double the shot and forget the other stuff and call me in the morning.


----------



## CFrye

My point, exactly, Bandit!
Monte, did your Festool sander get back ordered?
Mark, I don't think so ;-P


----------



## boxcarmarty

Replace that rum with a double shot of whiskey…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Close to frost this morning, better find the Carhartt…..


----------



## rhybeka

frost on the windshield. my pup needs to go to the vet - some odd growth on his ear popped and is oozing blood - just found it last night so this is a recent thing - he's got another one that may need lanced. One of my best friends is having to say goodbye to her pup tomorrow most likely. he is in kidney failure and will not eat or drink. /sigh/ so goes Tuesday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gmorning.
Sorry to hear Beka.


----------



## mojapitt

Almost 70° now. Very strange.


----------



## Gene01

Election season brings hot air, Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Only 45 here but going to get to 70


----------



## DIYaholic

54 here….
I don't know what the temperature is!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I think we just missed your birthday? Happy birthday youngster!


----------



## DIYaholic

Twas October 4th…..


----------



## Gene01

About 60 here on the mesa. Gonna be in the 80s by Thursday. It's feather weather, AKA Indian Summer.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte we didn't miss it we just figure we would tell him tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Shop time was a bit frustrating last night. I set up my TS sled and set about squaring up and cutting to size my panels. The four side panels are to be 16-3/4" x 12-1/16" and I cut the last one (with the best figure) to 16-1/16". And yes, I did drop an 'F-bomb" and attempted to pound my fist through the TS top. If I cut the other three to match it takes 1.5" off of my finished length, but the bread boards on the top are pretty narrow and will look really stupid if I take 3/4" off of each end of the top.


----------



## bandit571

That wasn't a birthday…...he merely crawled out from under a rock…...LOL

Max has picked up an Ear Mite…...getting meds for him. IF I can stop coughing for awhile, I might start to feel a bit better. The Tea and Booze didn't quite do much last night…...may have to skip the …..Tea, next time.

Need an Olde Pharte Power Nap…....


----------



## Gene01

Ouch, Matt. I suppose we've all BTDT. Knowing you're not alone, probably does little to ease the pain, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Matt. BTDT. Sometimes we get into a groove and are flying along and then find we were in the wrong groove. I guess you cut the length wrong and are not able to just glue a piece back on.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch time!

Salami & Cheese on wheat, big blob of cole slaw added for flavour….Mountain Dew.

Not such what is on the schedule today…...maybe another nap?

I drive the Boss down to Walmart, park in the Handicap area ( I now have a sticker) and I take a nap. Unless the "scenery" is too good to miss…....Power Nap Time.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find the latches I need for that auger bit box…...striking out all over the place…..even at Lee Valley. It not found, I may resort to a cascade of small brass Hook&Eyes down the front of the box. Would be a double row of them, at that.


----------



## diverlloyd

what do they look like bandit


----------



## diverlloyd

well thats new spam


----------



## mojapitt

That was some light hearted reading.


----------



## mojapitt

When does a day actually go as planned?


----------



## 000

Did the "temp moderator" get a hold of cricket?
( I would have been all over it if she would have hired me.


----------



## mojapitt

We're not moderators, we're monitors. We just let her know when moderation is needed.

"MODERATION IS NEEDED!"

There, time for supper.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….I can't read Arabic.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monitored and notified…..


----------



## CFrye

> We re not moderators, we re monitors. We just let her know when moderation is needed.
> 
> "MODERATION IS NEEDED!"
> 
> There, time for supper.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That was priceless!


----------



## bandit571

You people had SPAM for supper..I get Meatloaf. I did get a bit of shop time in….somehow.









Three pages are hinged up. Need to fix the gap…..always something. 









Page #4 is in the clamps, after a few grooves were made..









Made with this wrist-breaking tool..









Now, did everyone go and block the spammer? Otherwise he will get into your email…..


----------



## JL7

Hey all…......

I can't translate….

Pics from the front yard…..(while the sun is still out….):










In over my head in reclaimed Maple…..










Another pic in progress:










Cool projects everyone, I did the turbo browse…...


----------



## mudflap4869

Not damn word was in ***********************************, so we will have to get eddie to translate it. Or maybe not!
Bandit, I do believe he was talking about you. But not to worry, it was so bad that I got mad for you. 
At leaste he had a lot of class in his post. That was the only word I could unnerstan.
Gotta get a good nights sleep cause they are gonna dig around in my eyeball tomorrow. A new sewage system to replace the clogged up one. Then when it heals up they are gonna take out a whitewater rapid. 
Hey, remember last night when I said that I was going to find a dead cat for Candy to chow down on? Well, I do think that the main ingredient in that can of TREET I opened was the unmentionable cat parts. She did hoss down on that big tomato that I sliced up to go with the (meat?). Got lazy tonight and went to Dairy Queen for steak fingers and fries. What part of the cow has fingers on it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate a smartass dog who turns the computer off while I'm in the middle of something…..

JEFF!!!


----------



## CFrye

Wait, that was supper? I thought it was lunch!
Pretty tree, Jeff! The other maple…more stinky sock maple?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, so you fed her dog instead of cat???


----------



## JL7

Marty - where is this new shed, at your current place or the new plot??

Hey Candy - that is bowling lane maple, but if the project makes a post it will have stinky socks maple also…...so much old maple, so little time..!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Current place behind the firepit…..


----------



## CFrye

Progress pic…are those chair seats with maloof-ish joints?


----------



## CFrye

Current place, Marty? Is it mobile?


----------



## boxcarmarty

So Jeff, what are you claiming the reclaims to be???


----------



## JL7

Cool, like Bill said, we need pics so we can critique the work completely….


----------



## JL7

> So Jeff, what are you claiming the reclaims to be???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


*B* and *B*

*B*owling lane and *B*asketball floor


----------



## JL7

> Progress pic…are those chair seats with maloof-ish joints?
> 
> - CFrye


No sorry…....book shelves….


----------



## mojapitt

Maloof shelves would be cool


----------



## boxcarmarty

I managed to get home in time to build 2 headers for above the door. One cut 3 inches short, and the other just right…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I managed to get home in time to build 2 headers for above the door. One cut 3 inches short, and the other just right…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I believe that is how modern art started


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's how my firepit started too…..


----------



## JL7

> Maloof shelves would be cool
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey Monte - we'll see in my case….the challenge will be if 3 shelves all mate correctly…..seems easy right?


----------



## JL7

> That s how my firepit started too…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I've been to your firepit…..still ain't right….


----------



## CFrye

Did you like that covering of a double post?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, it's only mobile if a strong wind comes thru…..


----------



## mojapitt

One of my concerns about the spammer, I hate to sound prejudice, but could anyone tell if he was yelling "Allah Akbar" in that?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff, wait til ya try out my other firepit, there's banjo music in them back woods…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I couldn't tell Monte, I had my volume turned down…..


----------



## JL7

> Jeff, wait til ya try out my other firepit, there s banjo music in them back woods…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Is that clowns playing the banjo, just curious?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I let Glenda know about it, she'll blow up his backpack… I can't believe my keyboard typed that…..


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Had to walk outside a few minutes ago, to see just WHAT Max was so interested in….....somebody got themselves a Squirrel! Had to take the furball and throw it over the back fence…...Not sure IF it was one of the cats, or Max.

This cold is kicking me in the …."foundation" sore throat has moved on to other places…...bad when ya sneeze at BOTH ends?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, man. Monte, that was terribly funny. Cindy, didn't get it. She doesn't pay enough attention to commercials.

Marty, that was almost as funny, but a little wrong. Blow up his backpack!

Jeff, you're kidding. Those are chairs aren't they?


----------



## JL7

> - Monte Pittman


Good one Monte…!

Candy….(and Randy, who coined the name)....some stinky socks maple pics….



















Each piece has an ugly side….



















And he's right, it really does stink when you machine it, but it sure is purdy…...


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..nope, bookshelves….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I believe you.


----------



## JL7

My final confession, I pulled the trigger last week on the Festool RO 150 sander…..it's been on my list for 4 years and set up a fund to pay for it…....

It's a mega switch for all the paper needed, etc….but wow. Wish I did sooner, somehow…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Jeff did you get in on the festool ros for $100 to go along with that one


----------



## MadJester

Sorry to hear about the pup Beka…

Bandit and Candy…yeah…apparently the guy that wrote that article wasn't fond of doing any actual work to get his tools back in order….

I didn't bother to translate that mess…some people have no idea that they are idiots…oh well…

Jeff…that's some pretty wood….if you are in over your head, I'll gladly take some off your hands…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hubba, hubba Jeff. Nice!


----------



## MadJester

I went over to Akbar's page to block him…busy little idiot…69 posts in 6 hours…..if he took all that energy and put it into something positive, he might get somewhere in life….


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, I bought that one. Jeff, you suck.


----------



## JL7

AJ - no…

Sue….stop on by, I have more…...you got it…

Thanks Bill…..scrolled back and your pirate ship is awesome…...lucky boys you got…

Monte, you are the only person I know that really should own the sander I just bought…....you would never regret it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. I'm happy to be done with it for now.


----------



## MadJester

Jeff…sadly, I'm too far away…I gotta stop collecting wood anyway…don't know where to put it all…(ok…you all can stop laughing now…LOL)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy in the shop, went out for supper and now this. Someone wrote a book in a different language, Marty and Monte are hilarious, Jeff is into maple and sanders, Bandit is squirrel hunting and I forgot all the rest. You folks been busy.

Another question for you Monte , Bill or who ever. Should I carve a little more out of the leading edge of the seat where the back of your legs are or do you leave them like this? I have saw pictures both ways but nor sure if it will look right.










Finally got it all dry fit and took a picture from the operators point of view. Now time to sand for a day or so and glue it all together.


----------



## mojapitt

I do like to take it deeper along the front edge


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I just looked up the sander you got. I don't know if my mind is starting to justify more expensive tools, but that doesn't seem that awfully expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, as yours is not a sculpted chair, I think you can leave the front straight, but I might taper it more.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks guys. Thats what I was thinking but am kinda new at this chair stuff.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sweet set up Jeff on the sander ,got the same one with the vac its a work horse and most the time never wear a mask ,here a good review on the paper as its a lot out there ,Rubin seems to be one i use the most


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Indians won tonight…...and didn't even need "Vaughn" aka "Wild Thing" to do it…

IF the sink ran like this nose is doing…..I couldn't afford the water bill…..nose is like a faucet for Odd Lots…..drip, drip. drip….....

Maxwell the Squirrel Hunter? Hmmm. Hoping that was the squirrel that was chewing on MY phone lines…..


----------



## JL7

Chair is looking good Mark!

Hey Eddie - I was thinking you had that sander….I think 74 has one also…..thanks for the video link.

Monte, when you throw in the vac and sand paper it's not for the faint of heart….


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of Festool, my sander better be getting here. My backup ROS isn't much better than the one that went to sander heaven.


----------



## ssnvet

Uh-oh…. Jeff has gone and drunk the Green Kool-Aide. Don't do it Jeff!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all  Vet went well for Jack, but had to call a bit ago on Lily. appears she's got something up with her left flank. hopefully it was just from all the struggling she did on mon. when getting her nails trimmed. Just waiting on the vet to call back. In other pet news one of my BFF's had to put down her best friend of 15 years yesterday. He was a good boy.

In woodworking news, progress was made on my entertainment center. got one of the pieces of ply cut into usable parts, and will hopefully be going back to finish the other piece of ply/begin assembly on Friday. Not sure why I keep forgetting to take pics though. The lego shelf alone is 70 9/16" long by 35" 7/8" wide. hopefully it'll be enough.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte some are saying it's back ordered.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, it's back ordered. Sounds like Festool grossly underestimated the orders they would receive. Stopped the promotion after 3 days.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i got one of those sander , the 5 inch for a 100 buck special they want be shipping them out till nov 1 st , and they did under estamate the demand ,it s a good sander but the festool rotex is the best one its like two sanders in one ,


----------



## diverlloyd

From what I understand it was going to be a limited special edition sander with only 20000 made. Then the online retailers ordered above what box stores could order. This all comes from my local woodcraft store who could only order ten and then was told they couldn't order anymore.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

driverlloyd i had order mine from Hartville tools and , they told me that they had some and i was getting close to the last ones but it would be the 1st of nov. before they ship .and that he thought they were going to try to get a nother production run as they were over whelmed by the response ,he did nt say how many they had but i saw they have ran out and i order mine a week r so ago


----------



## mojapitt

Why can't they do one of the specials on their big machines. Maybe the Domino cutter?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Even if Festool did a "special" on a domino it would still be silly expensive for most people.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte i know , i want one but gees ,maybe when the other conpany get in to it they will start coming down but as of now they keep going up ,love to have one but 1500 a bit much ,as i have this habit of liking to eat . the special on the sander is really only 1/2 price. if i ever run into some extra i will buy them festools ,the Germans are one  of the best builders some of some tools on the world market just my opion ,have been for a long time


----------



## mojapitt

I use the Triton dowel joiner and like it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i got a Triton on my roter table been a good one going on four r fives years , but aint never heard of this dowel jointer ,go to check it out ,i do a lot of doweld just using the drill and the drill press ,it is a bit time consuming


----------



## diverlloyd

At $100 I think the sander is a good way to check out festool without breaking the bank.


----------



## Gene01

I dont use biscuits but I make my own dominoes to fit whatever router bit used. Those things are too expensive for me.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummm…..Lunch is over….now what? Maybe sneak off to the shop?

May NEED to fire up a CORDED router…..since I don't have a Router Plane. Thinking about a dished out area in the top holder. Lined with a bit of Drawer Liner foam. Then I can keep those small bits in there?

Handle(s)? Since this will get stacked up with the rest of the toolboxes of wood….may have to shop around for that, as well.

Might go van shopping instead…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the domino is a bit out of my reach for no more than i do ,but i do use dowel a bit and bisquit5s ,i like both but the Triton i think im going to check into ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember when Monte got the Triton. Pretty neat and a lot less than a domino.
Just cut the grass for last time of the year. Yay. May have to rake a few leaves, but not too many.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, here ya go.


----------



## bandit571

A little pricey.

Just checked the 4th page…..area I wanted to "hollow" out? It isn't very deep, 1/2" thick, and the underside has a groove to house the HUGE auger bit. Page 4 sits gap-free, has been cleaned up. Have two slabs of Pine in the clamps to make a top.

I guess, while the glue dries…..we going van shopping… 
"film" at 2300 hrs, local…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well its Monte fault , going with a trition ,and this was a good point of view also


----------



## mojapitt

I really like mine. Once you get used to how to line up the marks for accurate holes, things go really quickly. I have a biscuit joiner and like this a lot better.


----------



## CFrye

Hurry up and wait…you all know the deal. Found out yesterday Jim's surgery was an hour later than we were previously told. Finally found the right building and the right bank of elevators and the right floor…they're running behind. Maybe go in at 5?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy praying for a speedy and fast recovery

thanks Monte Rockler has free shipping and the triton for $199 , so far thats the best i found


----------



## rhybeka

I'd settle for a Porter-Cable but a router isn't in my budget. I have a router plane I need to learn to use better  maybe one of these days I'll turn galoot.


----------



## mojapitt

Wish him well Candy. He's probably wearing your patience think also.


----------



## Gene01

Wishing the best for Jim.


----------



## diverlloyd

beka if you want a router let me know they come up for auction pretty often around here.

Best of luck mud and candy


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, all. They got his IV and asked him all the pre-op questions (same questions-different askers-multiple times). Just took him back about 5 minutes ago. Now, wait some more, be about an hour. At least I can drink some tea without feeling too guilty. 
;-)


----------



## bandit571

Be sure to let us know when he comes out,,,

Found a new use for an end vise on the bench..









Third hand in a glue up. Clamp one up, then add the rest. The bottom board can't run away, either…..

Trying to figure an easy way to remove gaps…









Might empty this out, clamp it up in the vise, and use a handsaw. That way, gaps become "kerfs", then all will close up nicely I hope. be a matter of clamping so it won't move away, yet allow the saw to work…..Hmmmm.

Candy, take a nice nap , after all Jim is. Then you both can wake up refreshed.


----------



## CFrye

He's done! Loaded in the car and headed home. May have to stop for some food.


----------



## mojapitt

I assume that you are not letting him drive?

Hope he's doing well.


----------



## CFrye

I'm driving. He's doing well!


----------



## gfadvm

Jim, Be patient with your recovery.

Candy, Nominated You and Carol for sainthood !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear, Saint Candace.


----------



## mojapitt

Gluing panels for a steamer trunk lid sucks. Just saying.


----------



## DonBroussard

Whew! My water conference ended yesterday and Nannette and I drove to Branson today. We'll spend the day relaxing at Silver Dollar City.

Thanks again to Jeff and Doe for the Water For People prize donations. I asked the people running the drawings to save the tickets so I could count the tickets to provide feedback to the donors on how your donations did. At one dollar per ticket, Doe's walnut bowl had 49 tickets. They discarded the tickets in Doe's other items (grouped as a single drawing) and Jeff's cutting board. I did see the tickets just as the cutting board tickets were dumped in the trash, and there was a plethora of tickets.

I caught up on all the posts after we settled in in Branson. I enjoyed catching up with all the banter, with apologies for my absence.

Jim/Candy-Best wishes to Jim for a full and complete recovery, and happy thoughts to the caregiver.

Matt-Sorry to hear about the difficulty with the project pieces. Sounds like something I have done and will do again at some inopportune moment.

Andy-It is looking like we will head to your area early next week to see you and your Saint Carol.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey, Don, is your buddy still at SDC? I'm glad the conference went well.


----------



## mojapitt

Other than the idea, most of it sucks. Too narrow and too round.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I failed you again. One time I need to send you something big.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-Yes, he is still performing at SDC. Their last fall performance is this Saturday, and they start right into rehearsing for their Christmas shows. We are staying at his place tonight. We had to drop off some boudin, smoked sausage and cracklings from back home.

Monte-No worries. When it's right, it's right.


----------



## Gene01

Cut it in half cross ways. They'd make great tops for small chests.


----------



## CFrye

We are home. 
Andy, you're sweet but I ain't no saint.
Bill, Jim would fit in well with your pirate ship with his eye patched!
The rest of you, carry on. 
G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## Gene01

Glad you are home and it went well. And, Andy's right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The boys would love to have captain mudflap over to play.


----------



## rhybeka

Good Morning all!

Candy, glad you and Jim made it through his surgery with flying colors  hopefully he's a good patient and rests well. The rest of you, glad you are doing ok  Especially Andy 

DL, I'll be ok for a bit. think all new tool purchases are going to wait a while. I've got enough on my plate to finish and work on learning how to use. Thank you for the offer! 

Now back to work for me. Lots to do and I was hoping to take a half day on Friday to go vote and work some on my entertainment center. Dog drop off begins. Jules is taking Jack up to her parents where he will reside for two weeks. I'll miss that boy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Going to Liam's gifted class to teach first aid to all the smart kids. Hope they don't know more than me.


----------



## bandit571

uuummmm….


----------



## mojapitt

I have to put a mirror on the ceiling over a bed (for a customer). Anyone done this? Problems?


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem Beka, they don't go for much around 5-20 bucks depending on who is at the auction. I usually don't have many people that bid against me anymore at my normal auctions.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Candy, glad to hear the pirate is home and things went well.

Hello Andy!

Been staying busy in the shop. Finally done with the major sanding on the chair and starting to glue things together. Still waiting to see if it will be finished natural or with a light color stain.

My shop computer decided to totally quit 2 days ago so have been trying to get another old netbook setup to run the laser. Trying to reload the program and design files on an old machine is not easy.

Have a big project to do with it. A 3'x5' display in the outline of MT that they want a lot (maybe a hundred or so) of livestock brands burned on it. Not sure if they are using wood or leather yet but will be several hours of branding either way.


----------



## CFrye

Mark, your chair has made amazing progress especially compared with the last 40 years! Looks great! 
Mudflap's computer is acting up as well. Gotta take it to the 'puter doctor this afternoon. 
Very foggy drive this morning for the first of 3 post-op checks.


----------



## mojapitt

Not my morning


----------



## diverlloyd

That sucks monte


----------



## rhybeka

ugh. Time for a drink!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte thats a big crack , duck tape ,


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yikes, that looks like a lot of bad luck! Hopefully not for sever years. Is the mirror captive as the frame is assembled or is something else used to hold it in a rabbet cut into the back?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Monte. Yetis question came to my mind too. May need to make the frame and then add the mirror later held in with a trim piece.


----------



## mojapitt

Mirrors are captive in the frame. This is making me rethink that. It's remake time.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

I've avoided the shop since my boo-boo, but went down to sulk over my miss-cut panel last night.

I'm going to cut down all the panels and shorten the chest by 1.5" and I'll probably have to cut one of the bread boards off the top, trim the panel and make another bread board. The good news is that I found a couple spare sticks of the Mahogany already planed to the correct thickness in my bin, so I don't have to pick the pile in the barn loft and start all over squaring up the stock.

My new addiction: 2 oz Makers Mark Bourbon + 4 oz soda water + 3 ice cubes = can't wipe the smile off my face

:^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, could you just shorten the chest in one direction and not in both? Meaning just cut one other one down. Make it more rectangular than square.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I made the mirror in the upstairs hall bath and one of my thoughts was that I would be testing my luck if I made it captive so I used a forstner bit to counter bore 6 areas around the perimeter to positively hold the mirror in with washers and screws. I put a little slice of neoprene under each washer where it contacted the back of the mirror and ran a bead of cheap caulk around most of the perimeter so I could peel it off in the future if needed.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. it's one of the front panels. 2 per side


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well my shop time was spent organizing screws to new boxes. 2 hours of fun( pure sarcasm)


----------



## Gene01

Monte…Oh crap.
Matt, persevere. The end is in sight.


----------



## bandit571

Edjumacated today

Went van shopping…..chevy dealer had one we liked…....They said they needed more money besides the trade-in…..$500…..turned THAT down. They came back with an offer for a new one….but want $2500 down? Plus trade-in? BTDT. I said "Thank you" and got up and left. Bait & Switch is alive at car dealers…..

Maybe later, I can post a few pictures of the little wood working that managed to get done…..maybe.

Beggar's night area here, tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

wait- beggars night?? I have two beggars that beg every night!! Working some extra hours tonight and not in the shop - hopefully that will be tomorrow afternoon. burning some firewood though. still not sure if I can get this new set of fireplace pipes/blower situated right. it's nice that it raises the fire so much but the blower motor keeps the screen door from closing… hrm.


----------



## bandit571

Got a little done with a lid, for the box..









Used a couple planes…









A cambered jack plane to scrub off the high spots…









And a non-cambered jack to smooth the sides out. 
Need to remove all the bits inside, so I can work on getting rid of the gappiness….


----------



## mojapitt

What I lack for intelligence, I make up for in persistence.










Third time is a charm


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta love curly maple


----------



## Gene01

And spalted, too. That's purteee!


----------



## bandit571

Can be a royal pita to work with…with hand tools…DAMHIKT..

So, who is going to be Number 10,000 poster…....hopefully NOT another Spammer?


----------



## CFrye

The third time is looking great, Monte. Sorry 'bout the mirror. Curly maple, yes, yes, I do<3
Bill, did you learn anything in first aid class?


----------



## mojapitt

It's not terrible, but I am not totally pleased with the look. The wood is fantastic and deserved better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The chair is very pleasing to me. Does it lean to the left?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I learned that 8 and 9 year olds are not ready to be treating broken bones. At least not mine.


----------



## mojapitt

The chair doesn't lean, but looking at the picture the headrest doesn't look even at all.


----------



## mojapitt

When we were 8-9 years old we caused many injuries, I don't remember attempting any first aide.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you were destined to run a sawmill.


----------



## bandit571

> It s not terrible, but I am not totally pleased with the look. The wood is fantastic and deserved better.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What is throwing things off in those pictures is the siding lines behind the rocking chair…...line them up with the lines on the siding. Or, Set the chair in front of a plain plywood sheet.


----------



## mojapitt

Besides my father working at the Sawmill for many years before starting the dairy, I had two brothers work at the Sawmill. Also my last name comes from lumber yards. The pit man got to be at the bottom of the 2 man saw when cutting boards.

Yeah, in my blood


----------



## mojapitt

Better pictures (I think)


----------



## Gene01

The rocker is awesome, Monte. We are our own worst critics.


----------



## CFrye

Failed to post this earlier: Mudflap and his surgeon, Dr. Mary Ann Ahluwalia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pic.
Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, she doesn't even look scared.


----------



## Gene01

Candy, none of my docs were as nice looking. That's one strange eye chart. Indian?


----------



## CFrye

Good morning. 
Monte, she doesn't know him well enough to be scared, yet. He told her he was gonna marry her when they got rid of their current spouses. She laughed and said he was cute. He told her husband (the doctor that did his left eye surgery in August) this plan. He laughed too!
Yes sir, Gene. Cherokee, to be specific. This is Oklahoma, ya know.


----------



## Gene01

Now, that's a surprise. I was thinking dot, not feather.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Feather married to dot?


----------



## CFrye

Me, too, Gene.
Maybe, Bill.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers!









I'm glad Gene got the eye chart language cleared up. I was staring at it and thinking that I needed new glasses.

Our garage machine shop project is almost complete. The owners head to FL for the winter this weekend and then I get to move the tractor into their house garage and move the machines around. And I got approval to order the Lathe after we close the books for October. Here's what we're getting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's exciting Matt.


----------



## CFrye

Lots of bells and whistles on that lathe, Matt!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

heres a deal if anyone is wanting a festool domino jointer , the 700 ,this is the big one reg, $1400

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B007RB7JA4/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used


----------



## bigblockyeti

20 minutes ago and it's gone already! How much was it?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it was $700


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Chair looks good Monte, I think the wood grain in the head piece makes it that way.

Gene you need a t-shirt like Jim to attract those nice girls.

Nice lathe Matt, that should be great for a lot of things


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm….


----------



## DIYaholic

Uuuummmm 2….


----------



## bandit571

Managed, somehow, to get a wee bit of time in the bit box today…...First session ..I forgot the camera,,,,

Second session, I remembered the camera.

Gaposis has beed hand sawn out. Very little gap is left. Added dust covers on the ends of the lid. LOTS of sanding, and plane work. Got all of the hinges on. Even tried a bit of finish to test that out….

Film @ 2300 hrs…...


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease…









Sizes of this little "crate"......
side to side= 11-3/16" 
front to back= 8-5/8" 
height= 5-9/16"

Not exactly the "Golden Rectangle" but it will just have to do….

BLO/Varnish mix as a test..









Maybe it will be enough….


----------



## bandit571

Seem to be about over this cold…...wonder who caught it?

Sooooo, what is for supper? Our Pizza Hut was torn down, so they could build a new one…..until then? Wendy's finally opened the dining room back up, after a total remodeling…..but, they managed to keep the drive-through open?


----------



## mojapitt

Hey everyone, it's Cricket's birthday. But don't tell her I told you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Friday and I don't wanna talk about it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, Is she still on hiatus???


----------



## mojapitt

I think she's still in the woods.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rumor has it that she was trying to get away from Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I wish I was in the woods instead of working tomorrow…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit papa johns new pan pizza is pretty good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Papa John put bandit on a pizza???


----------



## diverlloyd

They will put anything on a pizza


----------



## bandit571

Monte gets the prize for the 10,000th post….

NO Anchovies!

We have a place called Vicario's…...and..they serve BEER with theirs.


----------



## JL7

Bandit - my math be off but I got 129,641 + this post for 129,642 posts…..but I might be wrong…..

Hey Don, glad the auctions went well…thanks for doing that!


----------



## gfadvm

Monte, Awesome !

Rest of y'all, carry on.


----------



## Gene01

Had a pleasant drive from the mesa to Tucson. Right at 200 miles. 
Got here and no one was home to let us in to use the facilities. Oh well, he(son) has a couple acres of mesquites 
93 in the shade. Just sitting here, drinking tea and watching the wildlife. Javlina and wildcats wander through occasionally. Saw a javalina accross the road just as we turned in to here.
Homecoming game tomorrow night. Hope its cooler.

Edit: Hey Andy!


----------



## bandit571

Next time Super DAVE drops by…..have to ask him IF he knows how to forge a Tomahawk out of a 41mm combo wrench? Just watched a youtube vid about it….

Have a small fur-ball on my lap…..she has since decided there isn't enough lap to lay down on…..

Jeff: current thread is #3, and this will be post #10013


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think the carrots were exposed to any radiation


----------



## mojapitt

What do ya'll think


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I know that the lid isn't cut yet.


----------



## Gene01

On fine chest, matey.


----------



## bandit571

Might make a design out of that knot? ( Globe & Anchor??)

Did I detect a hint of a smile just now?


----------



## bandit571

Everyone must be watching the ball game…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

NOPE, LOTS OF BEER AND LOUD MUSIC….


----------



## mojapitt

Not watching baseball. Studying furniture. Yes I have no life.


----------



## mudflap4869

Danged near 150 posts behind, and me with only one eye. 
Hey Monte, great looking chest. Strange looking veggie, and a happy looking sweet thing.
The stitches in my eye poke into my eyelid and hurt like hell. Any time my eyelid twitches it digs deeper and near makes me lose my water. I learned why the Doc said that I couldn't even tie my own shoes when I bent over to pick up something I dropped. OMG! I thought my head was going to explode.
Hunting and pecking is getting old, along with trying to blindly correct my spelling so I quit.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great looking chest monte ,


----------



## gfadvm

Hang in there Jim.


----------



## bandit571

Tired as all get out…yet this knee won't let me sleep. Dull, achey pain all around the left knee. Might have done a wee bit too much today..

Cubs get shut out IN Wrigley? Still no sign of "Wild Thing"? May have to dial that song up on youtube…


----------



## bandit571

Alright…wake up people! You all be burning Daylight!

Already been to the Post Office and back, to mail a pair of drawknives out.

Soooo, what IS for lunch today?


----------



## bandit571

Cold meat & cheese sammich, with Monterey Jack Queso and coleslaw. All on un-toasted Wheat bread…

Not the best looking day outside…..


----------



## Gene01

Lunch?? We just finished breakfast. Crepes with sausage and/ or mixed fruit and yoghurt. 
Not a thought about lunch. Saw some anchovies in the fridge..hmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

I hate it when you make a special trip to the hardware store and they don't have what you need. Arg


----------



## mojapitt

No anchovies here. Not going to happen.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. hoping to get into the shop and at least get some cleaning done. This iron I'm trying to sharpen has apparently seen some rough use. I'm still on 220 grit paper to get the edge at 25/30 degrees. Wish I knew what the issue is. I've been sharpening long enough to have this process down pat but apparently not. not able to shave my skin with the blade I have to go get my ears lowered soon so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Jim I have problems hunt and pecking with both eyes. Got to be hard with only one.

Chest looks good Monte. Solid and sealed looks like to me!

Working to set up a new laptop computer. Picked up a new one yesterday to replace the dead one that I used in the shop for running the laser and all my drawing files and pictures. When they scanned it at checkout it was $100 more than the price that was on the tag. My lucky day as they let me have it for the drastically discounted price.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I get mine sharpened at a lower grit then work my way up. I usually start with 60grit then work my way up.

I seem to have lost my motivation somewhere, I think I will go check my bed maybe I left it there.


----------



## bandit571

Front has been rounded over..









Everything, inside and out has been sanded down smooth ( for Pine)









All but the bottom has one coat of BLO/Varnish mix….including all the insides…Think there is enough hinges?









Might give this a day to cure out, then rub it down, and add the next coat..









Maybe find the latches I like, and add them to this front. Just a block of Pine…


----------



## Festus56

Pretty cool box Bandit.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber Dubbers,

Shop time today was productive

Monte… those are some strange lookin' carrots. Did the seeds come from Russia?

Argh! That be a fine looking pirate chest there matey

Off to the big marching band competition final event… Looking forward to sitting on an aluminum bench and freezing my tuckus off for 4 hours… But this is a biggie as my oldest is a senior and this will be her last one.

Soups on… see ya later alligators


----------



## mojapitt

I love weather forecast, it's now 50° with an expected high of 46°. Hmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt take a blanket or pad to sit on with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello. Got new phones. I hate the phone company. That's all I have to say about that.
Monte, if Sean saw that I'd have to make one and fill it with gold.


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…hope things are going well for you!!

Mark…rocker looks great!

Bandit, your bit holder is coming along quite nicely!

Ugh, Monte, that broken mirror sucks….it has to be "free floating" in what ever method you use….even if it's captive, it has to have room for when the wood does it's movement thing…and that is a mighty fine looking rocker!



> Papa John put bandit on a pizza???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Well played sir, well played….

Went back down to NJ today, ad said they had tons of tools, mentioned the word "tools" about ten times in the listing….I'm fairly certain now, after having been there, that is was just a bunch of women that saw what looked like tools, freaked out about selling stuff they knew nothing about and just called everything in the basement a 'tool'...either that, or I just got to the sale late and there wasn't much left…oh well….

After the lame tool sale, since I was only ten minutes away from the honey hole I found down there, I hit up the barn/basement sale again…third time there and was STILL able to find more stuff…..found a nice little whiskey barrel, turned it around as soon as I got home to the local liquor store that was looking for one….made back most of my cost for the day….life is good…


----------



## rhybeka

welp, I managed to get two box fans hung up in the shop (so they are out of the way) one is strategically placed in front of the tiny window on the back wall. Only other things accomplished is got a hole drilled in my cabinet for the power cord of the power strip out the side, and my grinder that was sitting in a box for six months is now out and assembled. Almost panic mode but it's mostly cleaned out. I just need to get some plane blades sharpened so I can get my bench done and moved inside  whatchya all up to?


----------



## mojapitt

I am just sitting around waiting for some philosophy from Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Went to Menards this afternoon….meh. Brass corner pieces for the bit box's bottom to sit on….and three packs of brass Hook & Eyes. Will have to do for now…...maybe November's big check, I can order the ones I wanted. They will, however, be able to cover the holes made by the Hook & Eyes.

Let's see, what AM I up to, now? About 5'11", last I looked…


----------



## bandit571

New modem/router for the computer arrived today…..craig spent almost all afternoon setting it up. Now we can cut that cost ( Their modem) off of the monthly phone bill…

Shipped a pair of very SHARP drawknives out today…..on their way to some place called Baton Rouge…...some Boyer down that way needs one.


----------



## bandit571

May have done a no-no today….I mowed the backyards…..had to throw the #


Code:


#

@@# dead Squirrel out of the way, as I didn't feel like running over it.

Knee was hurting the rest of the day…..running around in Menards on a powered cart.

Latches I had wanted are from UMEX…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Finally got the laser up and running. After making a bid on a job that will pay for my new computer I had to get something figured out. Am back to being a happy camper now. Hate having something broke down.

Here is what the rocker looks like now, all stained just needing something for a topcoat now.


----------



## ssnvet

Back from the band show… My tail bone hurts despite sitting on a pad and a blanket.

My eyes are burning… Time for bed.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I am just sitting around waiting for some philosophy from Randy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


To never set goals….
Is to never underachieve them!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Randy, i can sleep now


----------



## bandit571

Like asking what one thinks of a well….....deep subject?


----------



## Cricket

Stupid spammers…


----------



## Festus56

Welcome back Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Regular cloud of them tonight….hard to tell which"newbie" was legit…


----------



## diverlloyd

Well migraine woke me up. Ate a apple fritter doughnut and took a pill so no shop time today.


----------



## mojapitt

Migraine is bad

Apple Fritter is good


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Saw some anchovies in the fridge..hmmmm
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, are ya goin' fishin'???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back Cricket, hope your escape was enjoyable, we're gonna need pics…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Welcome back Cricket, hope your escape was enjoyable, we re gonna need pics…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Facebook Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world. Yesterday was a busy day. Hopefully today will be the opposite.

Chair looks great Mark. I forget who it was for.


----------



## mojapitt

Does this qualify Mark for chairs competition?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No money put back into the local economy yesterday by way of auctions. I sent a list consisting of ladders, whiskey barrel, and kayak with Debbie while I worked, but everything was bringing prime. Of coarse, that didn't stop her from dragging a mess home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

But I don't have facebook…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, if you can spell facebook you can have facebook. Um….I think you're good there.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There's another hour I'm gonna hafta put in my day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just take it from the10 hours of sleep you're getting every night.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What, no sleep??? and miss opening my eyes to this…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Feed me!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great looking rocker mark


----------



## mojapitt

32° in the shop now. Hot coffee is being consumed.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning Nubbers…

Mainiac land assigns "provisional" licenses to teen drivers, prohibiting them from having non-family teens as passengers and driving >midnight. Guess who was pulled over coming home from the marching band party at IHOP for a burned out head light at 12:05 a.m. She got off with a warning…. LUCKY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Send some of that cool air this way Monte. This late October warmth is ridiculous.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got pulled over in high school after curfew. We had a party at the firehouse after our last volleyball game. I was taking some classmates home. When I told the cop he could call my dad, the chief, to confirm he let me go. They just want to make sure it's not teens out causing trouble. Teen girl after a marching band party is not who they're looking for.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, it appears that your rust hunting continues apace. I love reading about your safaris. Good get on the barrel.

Sweet rocker, Mark. Hope you get the job you bid.

Can't use anchovies for bait. The water washes out the flavor.

The Arizona homecoming game started at 8 pm. By 8:30, the die was cast. We left at halftime. The popcorn was good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What do ya make of this, a brace maybe??? It's in the auction next week…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a table saw to me.


----------



## bandit571

Brace ? Yes, but missing the top end….aka,,, knob. Supposed to be able to push a button on the "chuck" to install/remove a bit. A wee bit older than the ones I have…


----------



## bandit571

Installed some hardware this morning…









Corner brackets. Buck Rogers Push drill for pilot holes…









"Cordless " screwdriver? TINY screws. I also made a chain..of sorts…









Hook & Eyes chain. Have sanded the first coat down…..









And might switch to the redder Witch's Brew…...have to buy a new brush, for that…


----------



## bandit571

Knee is still sore from mowing the backyards yesterday….

Lunch was a sammich of cold meat & cheese, Monterey jack Queso and wheat bread….will just have to do…

Might just kick back for today?


----------



## bandit571

Candy: the "link" for the latches..
http://www.umei.com

look up the latches at LT-25.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Bill the chair is for my sisters sister in law.

Nice day here after the fog went away. Still kinda cool but at least the sun is shining.

Gene I am sure I have the job as I am the only one in consideration. Just depends if the casino that came up with the idea wants to spend enough money to back up their ideas.


----------



## Cricket

This is what my last week has looked like…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte fritter was ok it needed more apple and less glaze.


----------



## Festus56

Nice Cricket !!! We love all of the* Caveman TV *channels


----------



## DIYaholic

> This is what my last week has looked like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Cricket


Hmmm….. Marty's latest project!!!


----------



## bandit571

Home for wayward Spammers?


----------



## diverlloyd

Randy you need the before picture and the picture of it hitting the floor. Or so most of my projects go


----------



## bandit571

Boss says she forgot a couple things at the store…..so, I guess we go back again. Usually an hour, just to get a "couple things"...

Second coat is on the box. might give it a rub down later. Might be about "Project" ready? maybe I can load it up with auger bits for that posting…...we'll see..


----------



## Festus56

Trying to decide what finish for the chair. I can spray anything but to cold outside. I have never used water based lacquer. What do you folks think. I have considered a hand rubbed oil also. Always good luck with that but is time consuming.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I have used target coatings tinted lacquer and had great luck with spraying that. Dried fast and looks great at cindys office. I intend to use some of their clear lacquer when the right project comes. All water based of course.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mark i like hand rubed oil but then its the easy way and they been doing it that way a long time i think , i know what you mean about the weather i like poly but can only do it on 90 degree days or the humidy cloudes it up , could speed it up i guess with something but im kinda slow

i want to try shellac i ve seen some and it seem a pretty finish just aint tried it yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit great looking , the witches brew will make it pop/
taking little bandit to get her shots monday wensday shes about ready to come home









,shes getting big to be a runt ,man offer me 450 for her told him shes already taken ,she is pretty


----------



## Festus56

Bill looks like Target finishes have to be ordered. No dealers around here.


----------



## mojapitt

I think bandit stole my gumption


----------



## bandit571

Haven't even seen my gumption around here…..I think they flew south for the winter….

Eddie: GREAT looking pup. The Boss seems to think we will have to get sweaters for both Bandit and Max….looking forward to seeing her.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, she looks like a sweet little imp. Two Bandits in the same house?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, Mark, I ordered it. It was still cheaper than a comparable product from Sherwin williams.


----------



## mojapitt

Today's accomplishments


----------



## boxcarmarty

Kids came down and we had a cookout and worked on the tractor shed today. I could take some pics but it's dark again…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i like those Monte , i got to try a couple ,on my list,

Bandit they are short haired dogs a sweater may not be a bad idea

Gene they picked up her sister the other day and she about to worry me to death , wanting to play and theres been a big owl hunting the back yard and woods for the last week have to keep her with me at all time when shes goes out side. she a mess ,


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte but you forgot the round top.

Nice pup Eddie, kinda looks like a bandit


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Marty, take a picture now.


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease, before this is posted as a Project…









And…..I even filled it with bits….and they all fit!

later today, after the Boss' errands she wants ran…..I'll post the whole "Book of Bits"


----------



## bandit571

Book Project has been posted. Now, what is for lunch? 
Box weighs somewhere between 10 and 20 pounds


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a great box/book. Neat idea.


----------



## diverlloyd

You rocking chair guys how many bdft of lumber did you use.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking 25-30 board feet. Charles could probably say nearly exact.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte I have a meeting lined up tomorrow for some walnut and cherry lumber for $2 bdft the guy said the pieces are short as in 2-4'. That sounds like less work for me in breaking down material.


----------



## Festus56

There is at least 30 bdft in mine but then the seat started out 3" thick too.


----------



## bandit571

Making a skillet full of Dirty Rice…...Zatorin's mix…2lbs ground beef, can of white corn, diced up a big old onion, added extra rice and LA. HOT Suace. Couple of shots of soy sauce. Letting it simmer away on the stove for awhile. Ground beef was salted and peppered before hitting the skillet. Wasn't much grease to drain, so left it in.

Needs a beer to wash it all down…...?


----------



## bandit571

> You rocking chair guys how many bdft of lumber did you use.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Used about 14' of pine 4×4 for mine. Did a lot of resaw work. 4×4 were non treated ones.


----------



## bandit571

Well, had a bowl of the Dirty Rice…..even Max approves. Moocher…

There is a newbie running around at LJs, claming to be "The REALSteveN".....really? i thought I was….

Sent the fellow an email. haven't heard back from him/her yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

BOO!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I got a pic before it got too dark…..


----------



## mudflap4869

My Doc says that she is from California. I also think that with a name like Ahluwalia, she is a dot Indian. 
Still can't see anything but a blurr with my right eye, and see double with my left when trying to read. Have to have super large print or a magnifying glass to read anything. Went to grab the seasoned salt for my fried potatos the other day, and loaded them down with Catchers Cajun seasoning. After that, I put the Chatchers in the back of the spice cabinet.
Candy wanted to go to Lowe's fot a special screw… I ended up spending about $90 for lumber from their cull pile. Hell, I am banned from the shop for several more weeks. I wonder if I went out and spit on it, would that keep TOBAs mitts off it until I get released to again make sawdust. Heck no! She would just wear gloves and cut it all to hell just because she is such a ZZXXX.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I like Catchers Cajun seasoning on my fried taters too, I even sprinkled some on some Halloween candy for the neighbor kids…..


----------



## bandit571

> - boxcarmarty


A Self Portrait?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps….

One of our bunnies is making a bad stuffy/wheezie/snotty noise when it breaths… We set him up in the basement so he'll be a little warmer, as we haven't prepped the hutch for winter yet (plastic around the cage, heated water bottle and a heated sitting pad in the house). I'm not looking forward to paying a vet bill for a rabbit that the kids just ignore.

I was at the new 300,000 s.f. SAFRAN/Albany International plant in Rochester, NH today. This place is thee state of the art for aerospace manufacturing, where they make carbon fiber components for big aircraft jet engines. The precision machining of the 2' long engine fan blades is really impressive. And boy they really covet their trade secrets.










Hockey tonight at 9:30, but I'm already ready for bed :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Going through that feeling you get watching an open full container of 250 dowel pins fall off the table and roll across the floor. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Yet another good reason NOT to work on Mondays….

Right leg has gone on strike tonight…...was getting ticked off at all the attention bestowed on the left knee. Pain from hip down to the ankle. As in waves of pain running down the leg. And…not a shot of whisky in the house, to help ease the pain…

Was going to go clean the bench off, can't now…...walking ain't gonna happen. Let alone stairs. Maybe a power nap is in order?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte ugh is not the word/words I would have used.


----------



## bandit571

Painters MAY show up tomorrow morning…..maybe. If there is one thing I hate doing…..it is painting walls and ceilings…....wind up painting…me as well.

Might be a few days before the next project gets going….working on getting the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up back on line. Need to find that box that used to hold the bits…..wondering WHERE I stashed it. I guess I could start another box? IF I can't find the old one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> And boy they really covet their trade secrets.


My brother works for an aerospace/offense company (the one that makes the F-22), while most of his time is spent working on design variations for cargo haulers I did get to see some of the more advanced stuff they were working on. Before I was allow to tour I had to go through a background check and upon arriving I think we went through three different armed checkpoints to get in. I didn't realize most have to do this every day. They too are very protective of what secrets they have held within the massive plant. Needless to say camera and cell phones with cameras were not allowed.


----------



## mojapitt

Let's just say that alone in the shop I stated it somewhat differently


----------



## mojapitt

Do they even make a cell phone without a camera anymore?


----------



## bigblockyeti

You can get them, I think in flip phones only and you have to look hard and/or special order them. His work phone was one of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think even the antiquated flip phones have cameras. Just ask Andy and my dad.
Marty, that tractor shed looks a lot fancier than I envisioned.
I think I used about 25bf of maple and 5-10 of walnut.


----------



## Festus56

> I think even the antiquated flip phones have cameras. Just ask Andy and my dad.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey I resemble that remark. I still use a 8 year old flip phone. It works and I don't have to get a new one every 6 months!! lol


----------



## mojapitt

The only reason I get new phone is because I keep breaking them. This is my 3rd one this year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm back to a flip phone now, I haven't found a durable smart phone yet. Nextel use to have some pretty tough phones but I don't think they were smart phones. I've already accidentally run over this one and it's still in good shape. The worst smart phone accident I had was messing with it while on a riding mower, dropped it and it bounced it's way down ultimately to the ground just in front of the mowing deck. It was a three blade deck and I think each of the blades got a piece of that phone all inside of about 1/10 of a second. It was almost vaporized.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Bandit. DTT and on facebook too !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I still have all of my old Nextel flip phones. They are tough phones. The kids play with them.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuuummmm…Marnin ta ye…..at least it isn't a Monday….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, nice shed. Big door on the far side? 
Congrats on the DTT, Bandit. You worked hard for it.
Shop is calling. Gotta go.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew being ingested…...one eye is fully opened, awaiting the other one's arrival. 
Supposed to get into the 70s today and tomorrow…...we'll see. It can stay like this until next May, for all I care.


----------



## bandit571

uuuuummmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well just picked up some lumber $100 for some small pieces of the most beautiful curly cherry I have ever seen and some 8/4×10ft walnut it was out side so I need to plane it to see how nice it looks but it has been tarpped for the last 15 years. I didn't do board foot calculations it seemed like a good price. I wish he had big chunks of the cherry the stuff is amazing it's almost a red cedar color. I will take pics of before and after it's planed. Seems like a good time to ruin the planer blades in the bench top planer. I guess I have a lot of work in store for my self.


----------



## mojapitt

Walnut and Cherry are always good.

Cherry doesn't exist here.


----------



## rhybeka

Just aproject update pic


----------



## firefighterontheside

That cherry is probably so dark from being outside. May not be so dark when planed. Good deal.
Beka, looking good and you look happy with it.


----------



## ssnvet

> The worst smart phone accident I had was messing with it while on a riding mower, dropped it and it bounced it s way down ultimately to the ground just in front of the mowing deck. It was a three blade deck and I think each of the blades got a piece of that phone all inside of about 1/10 of a second. It was almost vaporized.
> - bigblockyeti


that should teach you not to text and drive… one text or call could wreck it all :^p


----------



## Gene01

Nice work, Becka.


----------



## bandit571

Looking good….Beka!


----------



## bandit571

Painter has been here most of the day, place has that fresh paint smell…..front room has the ceiling a gloss white, walls are getting a light gray. Then we get to put everything back into place.

Maybe tomorrow, we get to do the dining room. Light green for the walls….meh. Better than the bs yellow on them now.


----------



## mojapitt

Bored, bored, bored here.

Good job Beka

Bored, bored, bored here.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka…. lookin' good. Keep up the great work

I was up from 3 a.m. till the alarm went off brainstorming ideas for this new fan blade crate design. I think this is one of the best and biggest opportunities our company will see in a 5 year period, so we really want to get it right. We're scheduling a preliminary design review for Friday, so I've got all hands on deck helping me prepare the presentation.

But right now, I can't keep my eyes open.


----------



## bandit571

Front room is about all painted up….paint fumes are nasty.

Waiting to se how long before we put everything back in the room, and prep the dining room…..which is where a "tool wall" is, and the "computer room" sits. 9' ceilings don't make things easy.

I'm getting a good Buzz going…....may need clearences to come in for a landing….


----------



## bandit571

Nuked a bowl full of Dirty Rice for supper, might be enough left in the skillet for everyone…


----------



## mudflap4869

Great job Beka.
VA sent my pay to the bank then TOBA took me to the mechanics shop before we even had breakfast. Over half my pay to that guy already. She said that she gets paid on Friday, HAH, that don't mean she is going to pay me back the big bucks. 
The eye is causing agony to the whole right side of my head and not even one week in to the 6-8 weeks of recovery. No anestesia ( Barcadi 151) in the house, so pay no attention to the ungentlemanly verbage emminating from my recliner.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Becka!!

Monte you need a job to keep from being bored !!

Jim according to chemistry Bacardi is a solution. Works for me sometimes.

Chair is nearly finished, maybe one more coat. Warmed up nice today outside.


----------



## bandit571

I guess the painter will return about Thursday. Front room is all painted. Max of course just HAD to step right into the tray full of paint…..and now has a gray back paw.

Still getting a buzzzzzz from the paint. Whew. Hoping to open a few MORE windows the next time around. And..FANS!


----------



## diverlloyd

beka that looks very nice.
monte and bill the cherry was inside the walnut smelled like walnut going through the planer but doesnt look like walnut. its a very light tan color i will load up the pics when my phone charges. almost looks like oak but didnt smell like oak. i guess it could be all sap wood but a 2 1/2" thick i would think there would be some dark color to it. one of the big pieces i think is cherry but at 2 bucks a bdft i dont care what it is. the cherry was 2 bucks for the stack 1/2" to a 1" and 2'ish long all small chunks but its very pretty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to tell you all that Cindy is having a hysterectomy on Thursday. I have taken several days off to take care of her. I don't go back to work til next Friday. She is happy to be having it. She's had a lot of problems related to those girl parts.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, hoping for a good outcome. Hope she recovers quickly with little pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, that tractor shed looks a lot fancier than I envisioned.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nothing's too good fer my tractors, besides, I only got 'bout $150 in it so far. I'm figuring 'bout $500 finished…..

Gene, 6 foot wide on the door…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, you will like her a lot better after her surgery. I was amazed and thrilled with the difference it made in Candy. She is happy about the changes it made in her. I am hoping for the best for both of you.


----------



## diverlloyd

I will post planed pics tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like the makings of a chair DL. I started with all but the seat blank in rough lumber. Is hard on plane blades.

Rocking chair is done finally. Nice sunshine warm day so out to the finish room it went. Could not get the color to look good in the pictures but here it is.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very well done mark and I hope it will be a chair and not thrown on the shop floor in a fit of rage( a tantrum).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Mark. Were there aprons under the seat Before?


----------



## mojapitt

Rocker looks comfy Mark. What wood was it?


----------



## Festus56

No I added them because I did not trust the 40 year old glue up job of the guy that started this project. Was cracking some and took alot of planing and filler to get it right. There were no plans that came with it. I got to do all the fun stuff.


----------



## Festus56

All ash wood


----------



## mojapitt

I thought you said ash. How did you like it to work with?


----------



## Festus56

I like it. Way better than oak but fine sawdust like walnut. Really had very few problems with the wood. Very little tear out when planing or routering. Did not have to pay much attention to the grain direction. Have some left but would like a truckload.


----------



## mojapitt

I like Ash. Recently got a bunch. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MustacheMike

Wow! Very nice Becka and Mark.


----------



## rhybeka

It's far from done, but at least it looks like a box now. The top is just resting up there - had to add a 7/8" piece last night because SOMEBODY (i.e. me) forgot to add in enough for the overhang the first time). I won't get back to it again until next week - and that's providing I'm not beat from all of the driving/riding I'll be doing this weekend. Looking forward to seeing one of my BFF's. I just saw her in July but we always have a good time when together. a tad worried about taking NYC transit by myself - and the NYC marathon is this weekend. Better get back to it!


----------



## MontanaBob

Looking good rhybeka, I never read the destructions.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning Mike, Beka, Bob ! Going to be another great day here.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Bob. Come back when you can stay longer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Cindys off to work and boys off to school. Now what?
Mark, I have a fear that someone my chair is not rated for will sit in it and crack the seat. Trouble is I can't add stretchers because the seat is coopered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The only ash I've used was for my big ash toilet seat. It was nice to work with. Kinda like white oak.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I thought you guys might like this one…





View on YouTube


----------



## Gene01

Great job, Mark on the rocker. Love your planer. What do you use for a bit? Mine usea a bowl bit.
Stumpy, might be my machine but, the YouTube vid won't load.


----------



## Festus56

That is way cool Stumpy. Nice carving job, I like it !!


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummm, too early in the day….

Have a long story to write up for TPW's site. About doing a foundation for a house back in the days I worked at such things. I don't think it would be much of a blog on this site of LJs.

Chair looking good. Sorry, Stumpy, I am not a carver.

Boss has errands to run in a bit. Will go back to being an "author" later today.


----------



## Festus56

Gene I have 2 sizes bowl bits and a 1 1/4" bottom cleaning bit. Actually have 3 different router planes also. This one is the mid-size.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Sorry, Stumpy, I am not a carver.
> - bandit571


I thought you'd enjoy seeing the hand cut dovetails on the box.


----------



## bandit571

Yep. Then I'd get the itch to make a bunch of mine…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I had a nice but relatively short visit with Andy and Carol yesterday afternoon. Thanks for having us, Andy and Carol!










We left their house around 3PM and we were home around midnight.


----------



## Gene01

Wasn't my machine. It was my stupidity. 
Very nice carving, stumpy. Great video.


----------



## Festus56

Good picture of both of you !!


----------



## StumpyNubs

HEY- What are the dates for "Woodstick 2017" at Charles Neil's shop?


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy I believe it's somewhere around June 6th but Mr. Neil and others with better memories can chime in.

Anybody have a good source to buy single sets of 30" drawer slides? i'm kinda striking out on Amazon and Wurth-Baer only sells them in 2+ sets.


----------



## bandit571

Stopped by a building going up…









Just a small one…@195,000sqft…...BTDT. Anything that would have involved concrete on this job…I USED to have to do. Got too old to play anymore.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I stock 16" and 22" and buy by the case. 30" is big and probably pricey.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, starting in June, we're adding 1,000,000 to the hospital. This won't be fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, what are you using the slides for?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Andy and Don!


----------



## Gene01

> Bandit, starting in June, we re adding 1,000,000 to the hospital. This won t be fun.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wow. How many stories?


----------



## mojapitt

Just adding lots of additional space in all directions. We have to double the size of the Emergency Department, add a bunch of patient rooms and services. New cardiac wing and a Musculoskeletal addition.


----------



## mojapitt

We will have about 65 rooms just for the Emergency Department.

They are currently building a parking garage for the employees. Should be finished around the 1st of May. This winter will suck because we are about 250 parking spots short because of construction. Adding about 700 in phase 1.


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## mojapitt

That's some pretty wood Lloyd


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice ash you got there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about these Beka. Good full extension slides aren't cheap, especially 30".
https://www.amazon.com/569-7620B-Tandem-Blumotion-Drawer-Runner/dp/B0199Q5VGI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478114531&sr=8-1&keywords=30+blumotion


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm thinking it's oak but doesn't smell like it when cut


----------



## mojapitt

May sound like an odd description, but to me ash smells like bread dough.


----------



## diverlloyd

When it went through the planer it smelled like the green outer shell of a walnut.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone used Bill Kappel's rocker plans?


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I used them for about 1/3 of my instruction. Mostly I used his templates to guide me in the shape and size of my legs. I know he retired from it, but may still be providing plans.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, this is where I buy from…..
http://www.woodworkerexpress.com/home.php


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lloyd- When I saw the top couple of photos I thought "nice cherry," but the bottom ones looked like oak. That may just be because of the tint in the photos, though. But, I've never been good at identifying wood by eye.

Hey, I made the #1 project for the first time!










In other news- I was locked out of LumberJocks.com for a while. I don't know why, but my account was "locked" and I couldn't even read this thread for quite a while. (I could access the thread, but without logging on I couldn't get to the new comments without clicking through all the pages of the first 10,000 comments every time I came.) I emailed the site about it, but never got an answer. Thankfully, our dear friend Crickett fixed it when she got back from vacation. Not like I was missed, but it did cause some anxiety on my part! I don't always comment, but I do like to lurk and read!


----------



## rhybeka

bahahahaha  glad to see you still around Stumpy 

@Bill it's for my ~6 ft long by 3 ft wide by 3/4 in thick lego 'shelf' that's going into my entertainment center. I bought double rails the first time and we figured out the other day I need singles for the space. Whoops! I saw those ones on amazon and I'm going to try asking Whit. they look like they'd work without having to put spacers on the bottom of the ply shelf to get it to line up properly. 
EDIT - thought a pic might help - it's that piece of ply that sticks out at the back. cabinet is only 24 in wide. 









Thanks Marty! nice wood DL


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I think that one piece in the first is cherry and the other large pieces I'm torn between oak, ash and coffee tree.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, we had to lock you out in order to keep the trouble down to a minimum while the Boss lady was away…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back stumpy.

AJ, second picture looks a bit like cypress. Last three look just like the ash I have.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Missouri department of conservation sells tree seedlings in the spring, but you order them in the fall. They have balc cypress listed as a hardwood. I sent them a message on facebook about he error and they said they will make sure to fix it in next years issue.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, his videos were the ones I liked the best. I have the drawings from 3 different folks. Mine was kind of a compilation of them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I like the design but you might want to check the shelf spacing on the Xbox and PlayStation shelves. The xboxes need at least 4" of space all the way around( maybe a bit more above the Xbox one since it vents out of the top)and I would assume the PlayStation needs the same. Just friendly info for you to think on.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Do we have a firm date for the meet-up at Charles' shop this spring/summer? I need to get it in the schedule so I can come.*


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I figure for twelve bucks for full size drawings it would be money well spent. I have a couple ideas that I would like to change but would be nice to have a starting point before I butcher something.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I show June 9-10th


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Candy? She's the keeper of dates.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody see the new Narex dovetail chisels? I've been wanting a set of dovetail chisels with a steep edge grind for a while. But I haven't used Narex before. Lee Valley sells Narex (though they don't have these yet), and they don't sell junk, but the online reviews I have read on the Narex regular bench chisels are mixed. Maybe I'll get a set and see how they work…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- Friday and Saturday? No Sunday?


----------



## bandit571

Usually used Sunday to recover…....and drive home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Usually the actual event has been Saturday, but it spilled into Friday and even Sunday. I would think this one would be no different.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those dates (June 9,10) are free on my schedule! So it looks like I'm going! Anybody have a hotel they will be staying at already?


----------



## StumpyNubs

And, how are the chairs coming? Last time I asked we were taking about extending the deadline past the fall. Should we pick a new deadline or leave it open? I just don't want it to sort of get abandoned. And I will need some time to put together some prizes. I was thinking of buying some $50 or $100 gift cards because they are easy to ship. But tools are nice too. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we should set a new deadline. I'd like to see more chairs.
If I come in June, I'll be in my camper.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome back Stumpy, hate that when you get locked out of your own house.

The last three pics look like some of the ash that I used in the rocker. Some of mine was almost curly grain also. Ash does look like oak alot but if it does not smell like oak when cutting I would bet on ash.

Those look like nice chisels. I would have to start making dovetails if they were mine.


----------



## diverlloyd

The wife wants to stay a hotel if we are able to go. I would like more time but please don't wait on me my migraine free or manageable migraine days are few and far between. Just finishing a chair would be enough for me.
I like those chisels they look nice. I'm going to have to make me a set when I feel up to doing some metal work.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am OK with more time, but Like I said, we need to set a deadline or this won't happen, and that won't be fair to those who already made chairs.

The problem is, before we did this contest, we agreed we needed at least TWO people for each of the three categories. A bunch of people said they were in, so we went ahead with it. If we don't get TWO people per category, it really screws up the whole contest. If there is just one person in a category, and so that person wins by default, that is really unfair to the guy/gal who may lose in another category that had more than one person.

So my thinking is, everybody who said they were going to enter should make this a priority. We can extend the deadline to accommodate everyone the best we can, but we need to follow through on this. Otherwise it reallly isn't fair to the group as a whole. Right? Or am I taking this too seriously?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, a few people had every intention of building a chair, but life got in the way. I'm sure they understand if we ended it now. With that being said, if we are going to extend it, let's do it til like the end of January. That way people still have some time after the holidays to git er done. I think the only category that doesn't have two entries is the other chair category. Mark just finished a non-sculpted rocker.


----------



## diverlloyd

What would consist of being in the other category.


----------



## Festus56

What were the categories, Maloof, Morris and Other?? Bandit made a chair also.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought it was

Sculpted rocker

Non-sculpted rocker

And non-rocker


----------



## mojapitt

We would have 2 in the 1st, 2 in the 2nd and Gene in the 3rd.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene's in third place.


----------



## Festus56

Is there a place for this one?


----------



## mojapitt

In the non-Maloof one I guess


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of wood is the pink part?


----------



## diverlloyd

Mark that would be more comfortable with a 5 degree lean to it.


----------



## Festus56

LOL it actually did work pretty good, when you sat down it did lean back, even had a drink holder.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It was Maloof, Morris and Other.

Who has made a chair at this point?


----------



## bandit571

My "Other" rocker is already indoors, residing in the bedroom right now. No hurry guys….


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm. I think mine was the first one done….


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks DL! Shelves adjustable with plenty of vent room since heat dissipation is a concern of mine.dont need electronics failing early!

I can do a kids chair but I can't have it even started until middle of the month. It appears I will be making three small Christmas gifts this year.as seen on Pinterest/FB


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

That's all I got


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, why not set the deadline for the chairs so the winners can be announced at the get together at Charles' place. That should give everyone plenty of time.
My second Morris is about done. Does that help? )


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goooood morning.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm. Maybe going off-line for a while today. Painter is coming over to do this room today. Will involve moving this desk so he can paint the walls and the ceiling. Need to unplug a bunch of stuff. will get back as soon as the fumes leave the room….and things restarted.

Wait too long on the deadline, and some of the chairs may get forgottened that were made a long while back at the start of the contest.

Supposed to rain today…oh well, one day closer to…..FRIDAY!


----------



## mojapitt

Since my thought of making the rocking chair wasn't really because of the contest, I don't care when you set the deadline.

My intentions for going to Virginia in June is to fly in Wednesday night and out Sunday night or Monday morning. I originally planned to drive, but my wife can not get enough time off of work.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like the painter went Deer Hunting instead this morning…....

Doubt IF the van would make the drive down and back. Has over 192,000 miles on it at the moment. Not sure IF it would last until next June, even….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit if you're talking about to Mr. Neil's next year, you can ride with me. Jules already said so  Unless the plan changes and we end up travelling on to OBX (unlikely atm) I'll have a bunch of space  Bill, feel free to camp at my place if you need to on the way there or back.  TGIMF!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Beka.
It's my Friday until next Friday.


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem beka, I'm on my Xbox all the time(it helps to zone out migraines)so I designed entertainment center with that in mind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Surgery went well. She's all done and in recovery. I'll get to go back in about 30 minutes. Then how she reacts to all the meds will determine if she stays here tonight or goes home. She usually is very nauseous and can't get up without throwing up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good to hear bill best wishes


----------



## DIYaholic

My best to Cindy, for a quick & pain free recovery!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Randy. I just got in the room with her.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe making the deadline shortly before we meet at Charles' place isn't a bad idea. That will give everyone a LOT more time, and we can award the prizes there.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have all mirrors bought to replace the broken ones. Now that I have my lesson.


----------



## bandit571

Whew….paint fumes…YUCK. Another reason I don't paint.

Beka: I will have my thumb out, next june.

Got things slowly getting back into place in the dining room….light green somehow has become a light gray. Seems to have a blue tint to it. Almost like worn blue jeans. Did find a few "missing" tools, too.

Getting a GOOD BUZZZZZZZ sitting here. may have to step back outside for a while


----------



## firefighterontheside

When we were picking a color to paint Cindys office building we decided it would be some shade of grey. I picked up a grey sample and said how about this. Cindy picked one and said, I like this one. I said, it's blue. Of course she said, no it's not it's in the grey section. Well, she got her paint and I put it in the walls. Cindy has a blue office. She would agree to that as well.


----------



## mojapitt

I hate painting


----------



## bandit571

Took the time, since they were all cleaned off, to took a couple pictures….









End view of an old hope chest…..made from old flooring boards.
Chest is a bit long, those are small flat rate boxes sitting there….









Overall length is 41" or so. Have a "router table" 









Well, at least it is for that type of router/modem. apron is Sycamore Barn wood. That is about 50/50 nail and bug holes. Other than the ends, the top was one plank I cut to width…12-1/2 " was at an angle, to get things square it is now 11-1/2" wide









There is some fancy stuff at the top of the legs…









This end of the plank was a bit worn down. Added 1/8" thick stock for the fancy trim. Rather than notch the legs, I just notched the trim to fit. Mitered the corners of the trim to fit. Just recycled wood…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that "router table" bandit.


----------



## bandit571

These were made long before the Dungeon Shop came about.

Fumes are getting better, now. Still have to wait awhile til the walss are dry enough to "brush" against..

Laid out a few tools on the old bit box…...it will be a tight stretch to get everything in it. May try some resaw work later this week…...


----------



## DonBroussard

Sounds like good news, Bill! I hope you are prepared for the other changes that you both can expect. I told Nannette's doctor that he had to give me some meds so I could cope with the transition.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: get busy…









41" long. Coopered top..









With fancy feet. Old floor boards. had to rip all the T & G stuff off. Tablesaw to make those raised panels. Block plane to round the edges of the raised parts.

Maybe one of these in BKP?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…

Mr. Bill best wishes and a whispered prayer for Mrs. Bill's procedure and a speedy recovery.

We made a little unplanned visit to the ER last night after my wife endured 4 hours of "pressure" on her chest. Good news is that she didn't have a heart attack, but the bad news is that we don't know what the problems was and the sensation hasn't gone away completely. She had difficulty lifting the 95 y.o. lady she takes care of in the day, and there's a good chance that this is all skeletal/muscular. Should I tell her that the ER bill will exceed her total wages at this "job" :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

there's so many maybes and statistics Don. I guess we will find out exactly what those changes will be in time. She will be on estrogen replacement.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt hope they figure it out soon. Jule's chest pressure was a pulmonary embolism. Thankfully she came through it and hasn't had any other clots in almost three years *knock wood*

@Bill I hope Cindy's back on her feet quickly  and I'll pray for ya 

Just got home from picking up the rental car for this weeks excursion. it's of course 10+ years newer than anything we own - and has a LOT more bells and whistles. Just trying to get some music and movies downloaded to my phone so I can drown out and talk about 'designer paper' or 'stamps' tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Heres hoping all goes well Bill.

Nice hope chest and router table Bandit.

Hope it is not serious Matt.


----------



## Gene01

Hoping for the best for Cindy, Bill.

Matt, wishing the best for your wife, too. Maybe strained muscles?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's scary Matt. Hope she feels better soon. ER bill, well that sounds about right.

We are home. Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, glad you are home and hope everything is good with Cindy.

Matt, hope your wife recovers quickly and it's nothing serious.

I got nothing, night night ya'll


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning !


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why this was stuck in my mind.

. Hope ya'll enjoy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just go a message from a Sandra, but I don't think it was our Sandra. This Sandra dresses differently and wanted me to send her my bank account info


----------



## mojapitt

Our Sandra has her own empire.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm, errands ran, most of the Dining Room/Computer Center has been restored to it normal condition.

TWO GrandBRATS got here last night…..been feuding and fighting ever since,,,,,Grrrrr.

Need to run new wire to an outside light by the back door. Because the Gazebo is in the way, I may move the light a bit further to the north of it's present location. Have to drill a 5/8" hole through the wall, right through the header over the door. Might just have a drill bit for that job…...and an electric drill to power it through. Run the new cord over to a box by the door, and then on down to an outlet by the fridge….Handybox with a switch and a cover. Wire is an old E-Cord. Leaving the male end on, cut off the other end to run it through the wall. We'll see how this all turns out…...

Might get yelled at for making a "mess" on the floor…...oh well.

Outside cats patrol around the house…..we feed them. They kill all the mice and other pests trying to get in the house. Just wish they would find some place else to show off their hunting "trophies"......


----------



## mojapitt

I am really glad it's Friday. I need someone to drink for me though. I can't do it myself this weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps and ….... HAPPY FRIDAY!

My little engineering crew rallied to help me put together a kick butt preliminary design review power point presentation in less than two days with three custom crate options illustrated in detail. I was at the customers site to deliver it this morning and I knew it was going well when the top dog at the meeting interrupted me to ask "how fast can you get me a prototype an how much". So we walked out the door with a substantial PO for the NRE work and proto-type. Their pushing us for a 3 week delivery, and there is a lot of custom 80/20 Aluminum T-track and hardware to design, source, purchase, fab. and assemble, so it's going to be very tight.

If all goes well, we could very well be making a LOT of these every week for the next two years.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks very cool Matt


----------



## StumpyNubs

Needs more hinges


----------



## bandit571

Well, the Honey-Do Project went …...good for a while…..About like that skit on Hee-Haw…..."That's Good, no, that's BAD.."

E-cord…..correct length
Handy-box…...will do. Fought to get the cord past the "grippers" . 
Switch. wired up, using the black wire. 
Wall staples…..meh, unless they go into real wood, and not plaster. 
Hole drilled…...took a while to go through the wall. Location looks good
Ok….got the old fixture down from it's place over the gazebo…..fine so far. wired it up to the new wires, and installed it on the wall…...still good news….

Went to screw a bulb into the fixture's socket….....wait for it…...the threaded part was MISSING? Nothing to screw into? Well…...after tracing it's Ancestery back about 15 generations…..just put away the tools, call it a night. Will have to replace that Jelly Jar Light fixture with a NEW one. AND, I will make sure a bulb WILL work in it. BEFORE I install the new one. Left the cord un-plugged until tomorrow. location is centered on the door opening. Well under the roof overhang. Maybe tomorrow, I can get this done?


----------



## Gene01

> I am really glad it s Friday. I need someone to drink for me though. I can t do it myself this weekend.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll have a wee one for ya, Monte. It'll be tough, but what are friends for?


----------



## ssnvet

Hinges… Aiy!

You can spend all day spec'ing hinges and they cost a small fortune when you buy them in small quantities as needed. We found an 8" strap hinge with nice thick leaves that works for most all of our applications, so we purchase it in 1,000 piece lots and carry it as "stock hardware". We only pay ~$2.25 ea. for them and it really helps us be competitive.

Many customers insist that the crates have no loose hardware and require no tools to access. This crate is for an aerospace application, where every tool, nut and bolt in the work station is inventoried to make sure no one leaves a wrench inside the jet engine. So the prospect of ~30 bolts or lag screws laying on the deck after the crate is popped open didn't appeal to them.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll have a few for you, Monte….
I is the least I could do!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Winter is coming. I can feel it. (Photo I took of Lake Huron shore a few days ago)


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome picture


----------



## StumpyNubs

That was just with my phone. It's amazing how much those camera phones have improved in the last few years!


----------



## mojapitt

It's the only camera is have right now


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Stumpy. Winter ain't coming here.

I started to redo my dust collector. I mounted the blower on the wall above a 55 gallon drum that I mounted casters and a handle on. When it's full I tip it and roll it outside. I'll use the top hat from the D.C. To make a separator and then let the exhaust go outside thru a dryer vent with a flapper. Should increase flow and keep dust down. No more 5 micron bag. Just need some fitting and 5" pipe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's neat Matt. Maybe they'll be free on craigslist eventually.


----------



## mojapitt

Setting up for a small show tomorrow. I am afraid it will go deep on the suck meter.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS are in full swing…....need earplugs…even for my "non-ear". Seem to work on the idea of LOUDEST WINS…...until they find out Old Geezer Grandpa is even louder than they ever could be…...10 to 20 minutes later…right back at it…....i'd go to the shop, but I could still hear them down there, too…..Good thing they go home Sunday….....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's an update pic, days keep getting shorter and we loose an hour of daylight Sunday. I'm gonna hafta hook up lights if I'm gonna git 'er done…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wish I could help Marty. Love what you've done with the roof. Are those windows keeping out the breeze?


----------



## mojapitt

I really wish we didn't lose an hour. Pretty much kills what daylight I have left.

Looking good Marty


----------



## mojapitt

Going to the show tomorrow


----------



## bandit571

Chest looks good, needs handles?

Here is something for the Olde Phartes to look up…..Handy Andy Tool set. I got mine when I was about 6, or 7 yrs old…...LONG time ago. Trying to remember what all was in the old metal tool box it came in. I remember a block plane, a try-square, and a 7oz ( IF that) claw hammer. All the metal parts were painted a light blue. Thinking of trying to rebuild such a set,....someday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is how my luck goes some times too Bandit.

Nice picture Stumpy, the Great lakes are made for taking pictures. We have hundreds of them.

Nice crate Matt. Good job on your sales presentation.

Treasure chest is looking good Monte. Which show is this weekend?

You forgot to close the door on the barn Marty, will get cold inside tonight.

In the leatherwork mode for a few days. Spent most of the day branding leather. getting to know the laser better now. Making 4 all leather briefcases at the same time for a Christmas order.


----------



## Festus56

I had one of those Bandit but can't remember what else was in there.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….
Does anyone know what time it is???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, it's Howdy Doody Time


----------



## MustacheMike

Your dating yourself Monte!


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit…. There is a bunch of them on Ebay.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to make the donuts.


----------



## Gene01

Mighty fine chest, Monte. Hope the show far exceeds expectations.

Matt, good luck. If you get the contract, some lucky guys at the end user's facility, are going to get some great tool boxes.

Bandit, nice pieces you uncovered. Really like that chest and router table.


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, glad to see you. Stick around, we eventually say something interesting.


----------



## Gene01

Mighty fine chest, Monte. Hope the show far exceeds expectations.

Matt, good luck. If you get the contract, some lucky guys at the end user's facility, are going to get some great tool boxes.

Bandit, nice pieces you uncovered. Really like that chest and router table.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, the reason I am doing the show today is because I live here. Small town thing. We'll hope for the best.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Randy, Mike, Bob, Monte, Gene, Bill and everyone else.

Bob we like the Traverse City area. Have been there several times on the bike. Usually stay at a campground in Interlocken.

Another nice day and a weekend too!!! Might have to get the bike out and get a few miles in. Not very often in November that happens.


----------



## bandit571

UUUmmmm…..


----------



## Gene01

Love the Traverse City area. Especially during the cherry festival season. Ever had cherry flavored sausage? It's really quite tasty.


----------



## Festus56

I like cherries and sausage, just not sure about mixing them.


----------



## mojapitt

Had Strawberry and Garlic Pizza once. It was actually pretty tasty.


----------



## mojapitt

Chests for the show


----------



## bandit571

Used to drive over to T-City along MI-72 from Grayling, MI…....Had more than my share of 2 week drunks at the base there. Grayling, that is. I do remember a HUGE bay over at Traverse City.


----------



## mojapitt

No food vendors at the show. Can someone please bring me a sandwich?


----------



## Festus56

> No food vendors at the show. Can someone please bring me a sandwich?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is next weekend soon enough?


----------



## Gene01

Any place deliver?


----------



## mojapitt

In Whitewood? They'd tell you to git off yer butt and come git it yerself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like how you lined that cedar chest with cedar.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought about lining it with BKP, but I didn't think people would get the joke.


----------



## mojapitt

Booth next to me has these for the plane lovers


----------



## diverlloyd

Well another migraine day and I need to go check the wife's brakes they are making a noise. Only problem is it's bright outside and I'm sitting in the dark don't know if I can transition.


----------



## bandit571

Planes are wee bit on the expensive side….for what there is sitting there

I'm sitting here resting a very sore knee. Finger and a half of Crown Royal Vanilla neat, hoping it helps the knee

Was resawing some Cherry for a project start up…as this box may get the Olde Heave-Ho..









Sides have busted out, and a cat has peed on it…..New box is in order to house these toys..









Rosewood, Brass and steel toys. Resaw work









About half of it is done, lost the bolt for the thrust bearing on the Texas Bandsaw…shortly after. Bearing seems a bit locked up, anyway, maybe see IF it will run without the bolt.

Waiting on the knee to settle down, before I head back to the shop….and the CR to settle in place…


----------



## bandit571

Might replace the light fixture first, then back to the shop….quieter down there, even with the bandsaw running….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Wish I could help Marty. Love what you ve done with the roof. Are those windows keeping out the breeze?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I got the windows with the screens so it would provide me with plenty of air flow, it's almost like being in the open outdoors. I got a great deal on the roofing material, $19.95 covered the entire thing…..


----------



## bandit571

Light has been installed…









And…it even works!

Maybe NOW I can get something done in the shop?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got an English Brace at the auction today, actually, Debbie won the bid on the brace while I worked, I just wrote the check after she did the shopping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, was the wooden knob on the brace made of wood??? hum…..


----------



## bandit571

Usually…


----------



## boxcarmarty

The piece on the end where the knob goes is brass and threaded…..


----------



## mojapitt

Um,

Show wasn't horrible

Dead tired


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next weekend???


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I worked most of the day making the 700' of cove moldings for the rehab house. We are about ⅔ finished, but I need to get my better saw (Unisaw) out of the other house. My Craftsman 113 didn't like the long hours today. It overheated and tripped a breaker. I'm not too happy with the way the coves are coming out either. I might have to drop back and punt on this one. I'm thinking now that doing the cove on a router table with a big cove bit might have been faster, and smarter. Oh, well. Nannette and I still had a good day anyway. High was almost 85F today.

Monte-I hope you're still at the show. I'm bringing some cold chicken and sausage gumbo to you. +1 on the cedar chests lined with cedar. I think you're right about your decision not to use BKP-it would have gone right over their heads.

Marty-Nice brace. I hope you can get all the pieces to make it work.

Bandit-That light is bright. Could you turn it off please?

Mark-Did you put some miles on the bike today?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Cool brace there Marty. Have never found one for sale around these parts.

Hello Don. Yes we got about 130 miles today. Not very often here that one can ride in the upper 60's. Some day I would like to upgrade my old 113 table saw but it keeps doing what I need it to.

Glad your day wasn't a loss Monte. Did you ever find food?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good evening. Spent the day at Liam's soccer tourney. They won one and lost one. He plays defense, so no goals for him….ever. One more game tomorrow morn at 0800, 90 minutes away. Have to leave here at 0600. I'll stop at menards on the way home and pick up a few things for my new DC setup.


----------



## Festus56

How is Mrs. Bill doing? She doing the traveling soccer mom too.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Drinking my coffee too, about an hour earlier than I had hoped. Forgot daylight savings time is gone as of 2am this morning. I don't care if the sun doesn't come up until 1pm, I need light at the end of the day to get things done. This is my least favorite time of the year by far!


----------



## mojapitt

Yetti, I agree 100%


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, coffee…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t care if the sun doesn t come up until 1pm, I need light at the end of the day to get things done.
> - bigblockyeti


Yeti, I feel your pain…..


----------



## Gene01

Yeti, I'm with you. Hate cold weather.
No problem adjusting to time changes in AZ. Our atomic clocks are experiencing some trauma, though.


----------



## DonBroussard

I just call this "natural time"-it helps me forget that we've messed with Mother Nature's clock. Unfortunately, calling the time change by another name doesn't help my sleep pattern at all.

I'm having coffee too, and it's definitely not decaf.


----------



## Gene01

Regarding DST, an old Indian purportedly said, "Only the government would believe that you could cut a foot off the top of a blanket, sew it to the bottom, and have a longer blanket.".

I don't know which is worser, decaf or just weak coffee. We use a coffee maker that grinds the beans and then brews. I neglected to fill the bean receptacle this morning. It had about half of what was needed. I think even that instant crap or decaf would've tasted better.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew is being ingested…..

Worse thing ever to happen to a Mountain Dew…....Decaf, Sugar-Free, DIET Dew…...what is the point in that?

Knee is feeling better this morning, GrandBRATS have headed back to THEIR home, nice and sunny outside….maybe a decent enough day. Might go hide in the shop today…..


----------



## Gene01

> Mountain Dew is being ingested…..
> 
> Worse thing ever to happen to a Mountain Dew…....Decaf, Sugar-Free, DIET Dew…...what is the point in that?
> 
> Knee is feeling better this morning, GrandBRATS have headed back to THEIR home, nice and sunny outside….maybe a decent enough day. Might go hide in the shop today…..
> 
> - bandit571


Same with Coke. Not even Bacardi 151 improves that diet stuff. The after taste of that artificial sweetener is god awful.

I beat ya. I'm already planing some white oak.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I agree !!!


----------



## saddletramp

I agree, decaf is a waste of good water!

Mark….. Never having had any personal experience with hookers…...just what else would they want to do??? ;^))


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, I consider hookers and politicians as doing the same job and getting paid for it.


----------



## bandit571

Politicians are like a child's diaper…...needs changed often, and usually full of…....( fill in the blank)

Been doing the resaw thing today…..camera battery started to go out….back stiffened up called it BREAKTIME!









Until I got all of this sitting on the bench….









Then a lot of handplane work…









To get 4 12" long 1/2" by 3" surfaced S4S…....next trip down there, I need to do all of these…









After a break, of course. Letting the camera battery charge back up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Mark, cindy played soccer mom yesterday, but not today. We had to get up at 0530 and drive about 100 minutes for an 0800 game. Then came home. Cindy and Sean stayed home to rest. She's doing good, but does need rest.

I hate DST and prefer it to get dark early. Like Don said, it's natural. I think it's an archaic convention that should be eliminated…...and I don't think it should be made to be all year, though that's prolly what'll happen.


----------



## bandit571

Ran into a problem when I was planning these thin boards….needed a new dog hole, as the last one was too close to the vise..
Drilled a new hole with a cordless drill..









Then, since the dogs I use are too tall..









Might as well make a stop. had an old piece of saw blade. Cut a dowel to a decent length. Then cut the end at a slight angle. Had to skinny the dowel down to fit the dog holes. Drilled a pilot hole for a screw…









Added the saw plate and the screw to the dowel, and installed the thing in the new hole..









The old saw teeth can grab ahold of whatever board I try to plane..









Made things a bit easier today..


----------



## Festus56

I like that idea Bandit. I have just plain dowels for dogs and they don't keep the boards from moving. Have some of those plastic ones from my workmate and they are not any better.


----------



## diverlloyd

so i tried to get my friends to give me body measurements like length of back of knee to butt and butt side to side. no takers so far


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I can send my dimensions, but you'll need more wood.


----------



## Festus56

DL I just measured other chairs that people liked. Was not sure how else to ask a lady what size chair.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Just walk into WalMart's garden center with a camera and a tape measure…









This is what I used as a "pattern" for the one I made. I had a white one at the house to check measurements on..









Between the two versions, I came up with my own take on things…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte your won't be the biggest 2 of my best friends are 7'and 7'2 and both are in the 450lb range. I was looking to get a ratio kind of like a mans pant size should be twice the measurement from the finger tips to the elbow. Fine woodworking #42 has a malodor drawing with mesurements so this activity is for my own reference.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who is malador?


----------



## diverlloyd

Maloof sorry auto correct


----------



## bandit571

UUUMMMMZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, can ya fit anyone to this???


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty my Samoan buddy would love that rocker.


----------



## DIYaholic

I need your help….
Has anyone seen my misplaced hour???


----------



## Festus56

I got it Randy and just wasted it doing nothing!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> I got it Randy and just wasted it doing nothing!!
> 
> - Festus56


Great, now I've got even less time….
to accomplish absolutely nothing!!!


----------



## Festus56

Glad to help !!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how much time do you need to do nothing?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, how much time do you need to do nothing?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


More than you know….
There is an unbelievable amount of prep "work" involved!!!


----------



## mojapitt

That's true. Sometimes I go all day before I realized that I have done nothing.


----------



## saddletramp

Monte, I've been retired for a long time now and you'd think that I would have nearly unlimited time to do nothing but, although I have given idleness my absolute best effort, by my best estimation I am nearly three and one half years behind in my doing nothing.


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, it would take a person of Randy's talent to overcome 3-1/2 years behind on nothing. I believe he alone has the skill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I trust you guys got nothing done during the night.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Nothing here but sleep last night.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Just sleep here too. I am good at that !!


----------



## Gene01

Skipped a grit yesterday. Worried about it all night.


----------



## bandit571

UUuuummmmm…...

Haven't started a blog on the Cherry Box project…...might be enough to write two "parts"? Boss has the normal Monday morning errands to do…...might be this afternoon before anything even starts to get done….....

Not a cloud in the sky outside….....upper 60s this afternoon.


----------



## HerbC

> Good morning. I trust you guys got nothing done during the night.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I thought doing nothing was Randy's job, so I didn't do it…

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## saddletramp

Monte…...I hope that she is not someone that you know 'cause there is just no cure for stupid. Crazy can sometimes be cured so if she is someone you know, lets hope for crazy!!! ;^)


----------



## Cricket

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is?





View on YouTube


----------



## Gene01

My knees just went watery.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I know anyone who would do it. Too crazy for me for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not afraid of heights, but I am afraid of falling. Give me a rappel line and belay and I'll go right off there down to the highway.

I have my DC back together and working. A little left to do, but it works. Ugly, but it works. I'm happy with that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Cricket, it's an hour later than it should be right now.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. back from my whirlwind visit to Queens, NY. Off to Boise on Wed. at work for the other two days. Here's one of the pics I took in Queens


----------



## mojapitt

Let's see, Queens and Boise. I am thinking there will be some cultural differences there.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would need a significant amount of Quervo Gold before going out there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That picture looks just a little photoshopped to me.


----------



## Gene01

Quervo Gold, on the rock(s)? There ain't enough agave juice in the world to make me brave enough.
I get the shakes on the third ladder rung.


----------



## bandit571

Shop rule #1…Never work in the shop on a Monday…...broke that rule this morning…...wasn't that great a day down there….FINALLY got a few boards to stay clamped up into a panel…....Half afraid to walk back down there, as it might just blow up out of the clamps…....yep, that bad a morning.

May need to go and buy a bottle of Jamiesons next weekend…...Have to get ready for the next time a Monday comes around. 









As for the hammer?









Someday, I'll shorten a couple of these LONG pipes..









Hoping I won't NEED 5' long clamps….


----------



## mojapitt

Idiots are a bigger problem than Monday here


----------



## bandit571

Windier than all get out around here…...whose hot air is in the state today?

Politicians are like a child's diaper…needs changed often, and usually full of….......


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I have a couple 7' clamps that I use fairly frequently.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A bunch of pipe clamps I bought at an auction came with couplings on them. I can make clamps as long as I need as long as I use cauls of some kind.
KFC was for dinner. Now I'm full up. Cindy wanted to get out of the house.


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: It Might be ….25 or 6 to 4?

Still trying to arrange some pictures and mental notes. Trying to decide IF I should Blog about this latest box…or not. Since there are some on LJs that "Hate" box joints…..maybe I should crank out some dovetails instead? 1/2" thick boards do not lend themselves to half-lap DTs…...so it would be a through dovetail sort of thing…..

Once I can get those TooLong clamps off of my bench, I might start of a few dovetailed corners. Might need to buy a piece of 1/4" plywood, to make the bottom with….

Had something that involved tater tots, ground beef, cream of Mushroom soup, and Cheddar cheese. Baked up in an oven…....One helping, and I'm stuffed.

Last time I needed long clamps, it was for that screen door. Everything else I have clamped up only needed 3' or less…..


----------



## Gene01

As we get older, our clamps get shorter. There's one 8 footer in the shop. Can't remember where it came from. I guess memory gets shorter, too. Never used it. It's a 1/2" pipe clamp. Who would think that an 8' pipe clamp @ 1/2" wouldn't bend when tightened. All the rest are 3/4". Like Bill's, they are lengthened with couplings.


----------



## gfadvm

Need a Mudflap update


----------



## rhybeka

@Yeti PS was used - but only to change the levels on the pic. the rest was yours truly and God's hand in nature  I have plenty of others where that came from.

@Monte of that I have no doubt! both hold good people though  this is a surprise visit to one of the wife's friends. I'm just tagging along. There's a place called Freak Alley that is supposed to be awesome for pictures. May try to find a WW store as well since I'll be left to my own devices for a day or so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't heard from Jim in several days. It's even been a while since we heard from Candy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Clamp rack is almost done. Just need to cut slots and and drill some holes in the top plates, I have about two hours in the whole thing including procurement of the wood. I had to tear down a DVD shelving unit I made to reuse the lumber. It took a while to take apart I guess that's the downfall of making nice things.


----------



## mojapitt

Coyotes howling is not new. But was the loudest and ugliest I have ever heard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They must have found a big nest of mice.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, the Coyotes are going after the whitetailed deer…...Foxes though do like meeces

Squirrels seemed to have left the area….after one of my cats killed one last week….serves them right, for chewing on my phone lines…

Local Krogers here is also the state booze store…...may have to give them a wee bit of business….


----------



## bandit571

Between Mudflap and Gary…..?

Snuck back to the shop for a bit…..panel is out of the clamps, now. Figured out a length for the sides, and set up that GEM Mitre Box, and the Aldis Backsaw. Squared one end, then cut to length. [email protected] 12-1/2" long, and 2 @ 11-1/2" long.

At the end of that movie called "Doctor Strange" he is talking to a fellow. Fellow is given a Litre sized beer mug full of beer…..next scene, mug is empty…..then fills itself right back up. What I need is that kind of mug. Scenes are after the ending credits start. But before the main credits roll. Not too bad a movie, though…


----------



## CFrye

We're here. 
Been working, doctors visits, vehicles needing repairs, blah, blah, blah… 
Jim saw Dr. A last Thursday. She trimmed the stitches and that has helped his pain a lot. Vision slowly improving. Go back for another check up this Thursday. 
The hospital where I am employed has been in bancrupcy for the last year. We are being purchased by one of the big hospitals in Tulsa (St. Francis-take over scheduled for Dec 4th). Just got confirmation today that my application was provisionally accepted. More waiting. Back ground check, physical, drug screen.

Can't remember all that I've read: Bill and Matt-praying for a speedy recovery for both your wives. 
Great pics! Projects are progressing well y'all. Eddie, Little Bandit is such a cute pup!

Jim got a new dog. Meet Napoleon Boney-part.










Rust hunting results to follow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Napoleon Boney-part needs some table scraps!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Andy.

Good to hear you are doing good Jim n Candy. Nice dog but like Randy said he looks under fed.


----------



## bandit571

Mitresaw work tonight









got the panel carefully out of the clamps, and dug up a few tools to chop dovetails with Tuesday..









Needed the sides cut to length, with squared up ends, so I can start right in on the dovetails. Saw didn't do too badly, either…









But it is more for crosscuts than rips, so I'll have to track down the Disston #4 backsaw in the morning, and a few chisels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Well, we get to vote today. Yay.

Looking goood Jim. Nice pup. Hope it goes as planned with the new employer Candy. Sucks to have to apply for your own job.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world 
I hope everyone has or will vote. Then I hope we all accept and work together with the results. Tough day regardless.


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice picture but definitely photoshopped.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be another nice day here , I will enjoy it from the shop since we already voted.


----------



## rhybeka

just got in to work from voting. Meh.

Sandra, Jules and I may be taking up residence in your back yard for a bit if this election doesn't pan out.  Need a clothespin apprentice?

Better get to it. my out of office message kicks on at 3:30 pm.


----------



## gfadvm

Jim/Candy, Carry on …..........


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…..

Might just go hide in the shop today…..NOTHING on TV worth sitting around and watching….too many talking empty heads.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL why photoshopped? just because it's a decent pic?  oy.

almost got the shelf supports in my entertainment center. Jules saw it for the first time last night and her first reaction was saying something about finding a lot of folks to help me get it down into the basement.


----------



## bandit571

Dovetails have been chopped…









Have all four corners done, except for the fine tuning…..Camera was acting funny, so I brought it back upstairs to recharge…









Have errands to run, anyway. Bad news? I can't buy any booze until after the polls close…..another reason to hate election day….LOL

Part 3 of the Blog might get done this evening?


----------



## diverlloyd

The wife found out her aunt was given a couple months to live. Her husband doesn't think she will lay but a couple weeks. Sad times at my house.


----------



## mojapitt

Extremely sad news DL. Can only wish the best for the family.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear that AJ.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps… 
Had a horrible fit of bowel cramps Sunday night and almost passed out in the bathroom again. Tossed my tacos and then moaned and groaned till the brake of day. Was able to limp into work Monday, but left when I was able to get appt. with Doc. After telling him my story, I start cramping up again… Last words were "I think your gonna lose me"... Woke up surrounded by doc and nurses, all looking quite concerned and proceeded to dry heave and wail over the belly pain… Then I heard the siren and asked "is that for me" (dumb question).

Been in hospital since. CAT scan showed Diverticulitis with infection that perforated the colan allowing gas (and presumably other stuff) into abdominal cavity. IV antibiotics, and no food or drink :^o since. I think I'm on the mend, but am pretty bummed out about my prospects. Going nuts staring at the walls and lame daytime TV. Missed deadline for absentee ballet, so you all are going to have to get it done at the polls.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's nothing to screw with. Take care of yourself. Your daughters need you worse.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Matt. Have you had problems like this before? Take it easy and get well.


----------



## Gene01

Wow Matt. That sounds pretty bad. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Festus56

Sad to hear DL, that is tough, hope for the best for all.

That is not good Matt, hope you get well quick.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt get better.

Thanks everyone I'm sure she will appreciate the best wishes.


----------



## ssnvet

OK… They still won't feed me, but at least I get to watch hockey. Bruins vs. Canadiens. Should be a good game.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you may not get food for several days depending on the severity


----------



## CFrye

Oh, no, AJ! Give Jess a hug for us.
Matt, that is some kinda serious stuff. Please take care. How are the girls taking your sudden illness and hospitalization? Enjoy the hockey game. 
Prayers for all my Nubby friends and their families.
Beka, I think they are talking about the image that Monte posted as being photoshopped, not your lovely fall leaves.


----------



## mojapitt

I kinda wish I could photoshop some of my projects


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you should photoshop single boards in all your projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Voted and got my sticker, now we can only hope for the best…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Score is 19-3, Trump leading…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What about Johnson?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Johnson has 2% of the popular vote…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trump took W. Virginia and leads 24-3…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Watching Florida swing back and forth by 1%.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hillary now 44-31.


----------



## boxcarmarty

44-40


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trump 51-44


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, your 10 votes are leaning towards Donald…..


----------



## gfadvm

Matt, Sorry. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, at leaste on the bright side, you can honestly say, "Well *I* didn't vote for the &^$#~!" 
Hope for you to heal up quickly and get back on the ice.
AJ, bad news all around. Praying for comfort for your entire family. 
To the rest of you, you can easily see what happened to my dog. That is the very reason that I refuse to eat TOBAs cooking.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, what's the word on your Festool sander?


----------



## CFrye

> Jim/Candy, Carry on …..........
> 
> - gfadvm


We usually do, Andy


----------



## mojapitt

My Festool is still on backorder with no delivery date in site. I am more than a little miffed my backup ROS isn't doing well. If it dies before I get the Festool, then I may cancel and buy something else.


----------



## CFrye

How about I send you my Ridgid ROS, and you forward the Festool when it arrives? 
;-P


----------



## mojapitt

If I get another ROS, it will probably be a Dewalt. Although I will have killed 2 of them, I felt that they worked very well. I simply use them very heavily and I am not easy on any tool.

I would like to point out that I am easier on equipment than at least 3 of my brothers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, you got those extra beds ready?


----------



## mojapitt

Stayed up till 1:30 watching TV. Got up at 3:30 to prepare to show furniture till 4:00 this afternoon. This will be a really long day.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I was up until 2:30 to see who was going to win MI, turned out it didn't matter. I had a meeting at 6 this morning, fortunately it was one I could cancel.


----------



## mudflap4869

*What a relief!* I don't have to pack up and leave the country. (He said Hopefuly.) Now I will turn on the boob tube this morning and be bombarded by 2020 presidential hopefuls. Maybe a certain two time loser will take the hint that she is not well liked, and crawl back under her rock and stay there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte Home Depot here is now selling metabo stuff 
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Metabo-120-Volt-6-in-Dual-Random-Orbital-Disc-Sander-SXE450-TurboTec/205400248
I haven't been able to kill the variable speed grinder I have .


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I hadn't heard of those till recently. Some people were talking about it on Facebook. Seemed happy with them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have burned up and I mean literally burned up numerous grinders from dewalt 4" to the Milwaukee 10" and have had zero issues with the metabo. It was a running joke at work that I could burn up anything after the third Miller pheonix welder. I was going through a new small 4" grinder every 2-3 months and the 10" about 1 every 6 months. The metabo has lasted 12 years I don't know if it's a fluke or if I'm just not as hard on it as I am the others but I used it for polishing copper. From 220 grit up to 2500 polishing compound, flapper discs to stitched polishing wheels.


----------



## bandit571

Well, well..the sun did come up this morning, after all…....Some of the pollsters thought otherwise about even that…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Monte Home Depot here is now selling metabo stuff
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Metabo-120-Volt-6-in-Dual-Random-Orbital-Disc-Sander-SXE450-TurboTec/205400248
> I haven t been able to kill the variable speed grinder I have .
> 
> - diverlloyd


I was in a tool store and saw a Metabo counter top protector, an ad stating how you won't see Metabo in HD because of the touted superior quality. The irony is some of the ridgid grinders sold in HD at the time were rebranded Metabos maybe or maybe not engineered to a price point.

I have gone through a couple of the variable speed 6" Metabo grinders and while they will take a pretty good beating, parts are pricey. Burning out an armature or field is 99% not worth fixing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *What a relief!* I don t have to pack up and leave the country. (He said Hopefuly.) Now I will turn on the boob tube this morning and be bombarded by 2020 presidential hopefuls. Maybe a certain two time loser will take the hint that she is not well liked, and crawl back under her rock and stay there.
> 
> - mudflap4869


*AMEN!*


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the wife's aunt passed this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, AJ, sorry to hear that. I guess the husband knew.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, extremely sad. That's not enough time. Prayers for the family.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well at least she didn't suffer to long. The wifey will be pretty upset tonight it's sad times at the Lloyd household.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear that DL, thoughts are with your family


----------



## DonBroussard

DL-Sorry to hear about your wife's aunt's passing. Prayers for you and the family.

Monte-I've burned up a Dewalt ROS in about three years, but I know I don't use mine nearly as much as you use yours. No experience with Metabo to offer.

Matt-I hope you're up an around this morning. Being sick sucks.

BillM-How's Mrs. Bill doing? My guess is she's back at work by now, based on yours and her work ethic.

Jim/Candy-Sounds like things are back to "normal" with Fred and Ethel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, she is doing well and better every day. Thanks for asking. She was supposed to take 6 weeks off according to the doctors. She is taking this week off, half days next week and then Fulltime the next week. It's nice that she owns her own business, so can do what she wants. Her assistant is still at work doing the things she can. Cindy had an associate who offered to come in for her this week one day if needed, but all of cindys patients decided to just wait for her to come back. She is doing laundry and other little things around the house. I have to carry all the laundry.


----------



## bandit571

Getting bad when I can't even walk around through Lowes…...Of course, the 2'x2' 1/4" (5mm) Luann plywood is clear in the back of the store. Back of the knee "popped" a couple times Plywood was $3.67 minus my Mil. Discount…I now have a panel for that Cherry Box of Squares' bottom.

Max "nailed" my hand last night…...left two holes that like to leak..a lot. BIG bandaid to stop that, now the fun part…..all that hair on the back of the hand…..may have to soak the bandaid off….


----------



## mojapitt

My body's battery is dying. Nothing but sleep tonight. Happiness though, show is above average.


----------



## Gene01

DL, my condolences on the passing of your relative.

Went to bed last night resigned to a new president who didn't get my vote. Woke up to hear that my vote counted after all.


----------



## Festus56

Gene I had better luck in the election yesterday than I do picking football teams every week.


----------



## bandit571

Well, sitting here with a sore knee….no booze in the house (yet) and I am getting BORED!

Just got an email from the woodcraft store over in Columbus, OH…...about learning to turn a pen…...store is clear on the other side of Columbus…...about 80 miles one way…..I think I'll pass.

Might try the stairs after a bit…..at least take the plywood down to the shop…...or, just pop a Hobbit movie in and kick back for the night.


----------



## bigblockyeti

DL, don't know how I skimmed past the passing of your wife's aunt but I'm very sorry for your family's loss. That kind of news can be tough, even more so when things happen faster than anticipated. I've told my wife I don't want to suffer for long if I ever get something terminal.

Monte, how'd the show go? Any leads, commissions or other sales?


----------



## Gene01

Mark, My batting average in either venue is abysmal. 
I've been getting better since I started picking Alabama to win every week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that AJ…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This is a great country…..

Jim, are you considering running for President in 8 years???


----------



## mojapitt

I have to say, I didn't get rich at this show. But made almost as much in 1 day as my last 10 Stock Show.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap for president would be a shoe in.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Evening all. Did a tiny bit of WW today. Made a little picture frame for Liam's soccer team picture. I don't really like making frames. I decided to put a little inlay of maple in the white oak. Pretty easy, just used the TS to make the groove and made some pieces to fit.


----------



## CFrye

AJ, our condolences to the family. That was quick.


> This is a great country…..
> 
> Jim, are you considering running for President in 8 years???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


He can consider all he wants. I am not 'politician's wife' material. He'd go it alone!
I told him he had a choice this morning. He could stay in the house while I went to the shop, OR we could go rust hunting together. We just got home from rust hunting :-D


----------



## CFrye

That's great(about the show), Monte!
Nicely framed, Bill!


----------



## mudflap4869

I would be impeached after the first day. Folks wouldn't like me bombing hell out of such places as NK and the entire middle east. Talk trash = get smashed. Respond to *ALL* threats as if they were true.


----------



## boxcarmarty

First Lady Candy, I can't believe you would stand in the way of Jim's dream…..


----------



## CFrye

As far as standing in the way of his dream…I made him let go of his CPAP hose the other night. He told me later he was dreaming he had a badger on the end of a rope (that was wrapped around a tree). He knew that varmint was gonna get him when I made him let go! It didn't. 
So, I figure it's my job!


----------



## boxcarmarty

And all he wanted was a pet badger that he could love and cherish and take care of while he is home alone…..


----------



## Gene01

Ya think the white house domestic staff would tolerate a badger? 
I wouldn't vote for you, Jim, because I really like you.

Nice frame job, Bill. The inlay really sets it off.

Speaking of frames, I talked to William today and, he got a contract for 60 frames with hidden compartments for pistols. Hope he chimes in with some pictures.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Would he call the badger George?


----------



## diverlloyd

Be careful what you wish for badgers are very smart critters by smart I mean like Arnold the pig smart.


----------



## mudflap4869

When I was 9, I saw what badger did to a black bear. I aint half as mean as that bear, which didn't stand a chance. Badgers are the cause of some nightmares. Absolute terror and cold sweats. NOT my favorite pastime.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Most of my bad dreams involve spiders. I wake up looking for them in the bed. Cindy loves it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill last week when I was cleaning the garage I opened the trash can and there was a black widow in the bottom. I had to call the wife over to look at it. I've only seen two my whole life it was pretty interesting and its web was one of the strongest I have messed with. Long story short I killed it without thinking much about it then it dawned on me I could have caught it and gave it to a venom control center to be milked. Since it was in the trash can catching it could have went bad. There are not many things I'm scared of on land but underwater is a whole different story. You are not on the top of the food chain there.


----------



## bandit571

Was trying to take a few pictures of the Stanley 45…..camera works almost as well as my knee does. I got two, maybe three pictures before the dang thing decided to go on strike…the camera that is. Brought all the stuff back upstairs…tripod, charger, camera, and the case with the torn down 45 in it. Used a different, non computer based charger this time around. The only thing this model says is "Low Battery!" then shuts off. grrrrrr.

Now that that is all done, left knee is now having "issues" with the way I'm sitting at the desk. Will make a couple calls in the morning, and see about a second opinion at a Sports Med place instead.

Deams? Most of mine seem to be about traveling around…..leaves me more tired than when I went to sleep…


----------



## mojapitt

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## bandit571

Something MIGHT hit the wires?..........


----------



## DIYaholic

DL,
Sorry for your loss.
I hope time eases the pain….

Matt,
Hope that your pain subsides & that a remedy is swift and pain free.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice frame Bill, I like those colors together.

I am with Gene, Jim and Candy are too good for the White House.

I am sure that is an approved method Monte.

Bandit my camera will not charge from my computer either. I have to plug in in to better power to make it last.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*MONTE!!!*


----------



## bandit571

2 hrs on the regular charger…..= 3 pictures taken. Will put it on the charger again, and let it charge up overnight….









Looks like this might be enough plywood?

Sitting here with a 2 finger glass of Crown Royal Vanilla. Son keeps the bottle in the freezer…that way, you don't need and ice. Besides, ice would just water it down…..nightcap, don't you know…


----------



## bandit571

Ooops, Randy is here…time to hide that bottle…...maybe if I lock it up in here?









Hmm, need a padlock…drat.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Bandit. Maybe a new battery?

In January, we might see a badger moving into the white house. Might not be a bad thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I just checked. Your vote hasn't counted yet. There's 3 states that haven't finished the count. I think they have people who failed math doing the counting.

Good morning world.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, there seems to be 60,000 votes to be processed in AZ. Won't make a difference, though. Most races were won by a large number. It's the absentee and mail in ballots they're counting. You're right. We mailed ours.


----------



## mrkristof47

removed


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks kristof, but no thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for breakfast?

It's kind of strange since the people promoting it obviously have no woodworking knowledge whatsoever.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

I think Cricket likes bacon and coffee better than spam


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….


----------



## Gene01

I'm considering growing my own food. Ehere can I find bacon seeds?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My coworker has two young potbellied pigs…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte he guy who set that up used a shoots and ladders board as the blue print.

Spam with orange marmalade and some scrambled eggs doesn't sound to bad.


----------



## bandit571

Not a cloud in the sky outside. All that high wind the last few days has died down.

Getting ready for the "11th hour, of the 11th day, of the 11th month" so that @ 1100 hrs tomorrow, a moment of silence can be observed. Armistice Day by it's original name. other than that, not sure what is on my schedule…


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit today, after cutting a bottom for this box









Then loaded it up, to see how things will fit inside..









Might have room for a few more? Haven't spread any glue around, yet. Trying to see where any dividers might go…


----------



## bandit571

Awaiting a call-back, for a second opinion on this knee…..still popping in the back of it. Might need more than a shot or two….

Double shot of the Crown Royal Vanilla last night…slept like a baby….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what is for lunch today?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, a fellow from 400 Newit Vick Drive in Vicksburg MS had been indicted for drugs up here in Logan County, OH…...He might be staying around up here for awhile….Joel Harper?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, be sure to take a Veteran out to lunch tomorrow, here or in Canada's Remembrance Day.

About the time I leave for the store…..Doctor's office will call about that Second Opinion app. figures.

Maybe later, I can spread some glue around? THIS time, I will just sit in the van, while the Boss goes shopping. Have to Puppy-sit, after-all…..


----------



## bandit571

Anyone ta home?


----------



## Gene01

I was here, just like Kilroy.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here. Just in camouflage so nobody can see me. I am supposed to be working.


----------



## Cricket

I think I am going to buy a can of spam, just so I can smash it.


----------



## Gene01

> I think I am going to buy a can of spam, just so I can smash it.
> 
> - Cricket


Take the "meat" out and fry it first.

Try this. http://www.spam.com/recipes


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket don't waste meat buy a head of lettuce and smash it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lovely spam.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My mother in law asked me to make an iPad stand for some kind of auction. A few scraps of walnut and maple.


----------



## Festus56

> I think I am going to buy a can of spam, just so I can smash it.
> 
> - Cricket


Ohhh my !!!! that's gonna make a mess !!! But it would be fun !! Can I watch?


----------



## bandit571

Three spams in a day?.....


----------



## bandit571

Call-back came while we were out…...22NOV !6 @ 1130 hrs, second opinion visit. Had to clear things up with Tri Care…...and the Doctor's office. Sports Med Office, this time. 
Veterans' Day tomorrow, then a week later…..Number 44 rolls around. Married 44 yrs next week. 
may be a busy week…..


----------



## mudflap4869

*SPAM AINT MEAT!* Don't know what it is, but I think it might have been developed as a warfare agent. Just like that canned corned beef.
Bandit, Your poor spoose has put up with you for 44 years? The misery you have caused that woman is nothing less than criminal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandsaw blade broke today. I HATE when that happens. Had a spare, but I need to order more.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, bet that gave you a start. A broken band saw blade can often cause a change of underwear.


----------



## bandit571

detour through the State Store in Kroger's tonight….picked up some of D.E. Williams' Tullamore DEW. 80 proof Irish Whiskey…...Should be making the knee feel a wee bit better? Hope 750ml lasts a while….


----------



## mojapitt

Try breaking one 1-1/4" x 158" going through a large log. Tends to wad up and cause stress among the operators.


----------



## JL7

Hey All,

Matt - sorry to hear about your setback…..here's to healing quickly.

(edited)


----------



## mojapitt

I really don't want any heavy political conversation, this will be my only statement.

Jeff, everyone must go on their own viewpoint and how it affects their lives. For me, the last 8 years were my worst economically in my life. For me, it can't get much worse than it has been.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll say I have no faith in Trump, but I gotta be hopeful.


----------



## diverlloyd

My 2 cents = it doesn't matter who is the president it matters on how they can work with capital hill to get things done wether it's for the better or for the worse. I just hope that they treat our veterans,military personnel and government workers better. If the worker don't get paid then no body should get paid. That's my political views.


----------



## mojapitt

I think both sides had the potential to do something good, but both carried enormous baggage. I understand anyone who is afraid of the direction that it went. But I would hope that most of the other side would understand our fears had it gone the other direction.

Both parties have had great and not-so-great presidents. Now all any of us can hope for is that this one turns out to be good.


----------



## bandit571

Is it just me, or is the camera a bit blurry tonight….









Must be the camera…


----------



## mojapitt

Not blurred to me. How much did you have?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you give the camera some of that?


----------



## bandit571

Still working on that first glass…..camera has enough problems on it's own….


----------



## mojapitt

As far as veterans, police and firefighters, anyone who volunteers to do a job to protect the society they live in, deserves special care. All of these individuals know that any day, any call can be violent and possibly fatal. They do so because of their love for their families and their society. We must take care and support them. Nobody is perfect, but most of us don't have the guts to even try to do their job.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spam for breakfast??? I miss all the good s***.....


----------



## mudflap4869

It will take a few days for the emotions to settle down, then hopefuly we will come together as a nation and try to do the best we can to achieve harmony. As for myself, I experienced a great sense of relief at the results of the election.
I was never a fan of either of the choices, but decided to support the lesser of 2 evils. One of whom had committed multiple crimes against the nation, and one who is an arrogant bigot. 
The bright side of the sittuation is that neither side of the aisle likes this president elect, so he may be ineffectual during his term in office. That will give the voting public 4 years to pull their heads out their asses and chose candidates who are right for the position.


----------



## mojapitt

Just come to the grimm understanding that I built the dining tabletop wrong and get to start over.

Bandit, pass the bottle.


----------



## CFrye

Sucks, Monte :-(

During Wednesday's rust hunting we got some hinges. Hinges are usually kinda pricey if you buy them new. I figured 10 (and a half) for $3.75 plus a bunch of screws in a quart mason jar? I can do that and figure them out later. So, here is one of them in a video. Any info?
More pics to follow…




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

On the rocks, or neat? Working on the second shot of "DEW". Bottle is now stowed away in the freezer…..I doubt IF it will ever freeze. seems to melt ice cubes awfully fast, too.

Errands to run in the morning, MIGHT slip out early for a Veteran's breakfast at a local high school,,,the one I left to go through OCS back in 71. Raising a glass to all those who served.

Been reading about the Battle of Jutland…..31 May 1916-01 june 1916….....and realized that anni. had already passed…The Somme was last year…..100 yrs + since they were fought. Nowadays, all we worry about is an election…...


----------



## bandit571

Candy: That would be for a cabinet door, the triangle half stays put. This one was for the bottom of a door in the cabinet, in the days before those Euro 35mm hinges. This was where you could swing the door in a wide arc, and fully open it out of the way. Just a WAG…..


----------



## bandit571

Monte: it wasn't a matter of "guts" more a matter of doing one's job, while peeing your pants or being mad as hell. Later, you'd get the chance to sit down and think about what happened…..IF you were able to remember it. i just tried to make it through the day…...with as few holes as I could.


----------



## MustacheMike

I think that it is a do-hicky, thing-Mcbobber, left handed gismo hinge if I am not mistaken. One hinge to a pair!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Veterans Day.

All veterans deserve my utmost respect


----------



## diverlloyd

Ditto on monte's post


----------



## Gene01

11/11/11. Let us never forget.

Jim said it. No elation over Tuesday's results. Just an overwhelming sense of relief.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmmm, missed Breakfast…..


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bandit and Mike. Now that I look closer, I can see there are 5 pair not 10 identical. Have to design something to use them in…Hmmmm
Happy Veteran's Day!


----------



## superdav721

wow 3000 posts!
Hello guys. 
Just checking in. I have been busy.
been trying to do a post on my blog for 2 months. about 3/4 of the way there.
Thinking of all you guys.
Met a fellow lumberjock from Pearl MS. Dont know his handle on here.
Hes between me and Lucas
He came over and we repaired his 608 bedrock plane with a little silver solder.
Again thinking of you guys. I do hope all is well with you and your. 
And Randy to


----------



## mojapitt

Got a notice about Festool sander. Ship date is now March 15th. I will cancel order and buy something else.


----------



## Gene01

DAVE! Great to see your post. More, please.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, PM sent.
Dave, it is good to see you!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy Veterans Day to All that have served our country. I salute You !!!

Hello Dave, good to see you, come back more often.

Monte do not get a Ryobi, I do not like mine.

I think they used to call them semi concealed hinges Candy. I have used something like that years ago.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I really like the Rigid. You probably are harder on sanders than I am, but for the price, why not get one and use it til the Festool shows up?


----------



## mojapitt

A couple thoughts about the Festool sander.

I needed a sander and this was a good brand at a good price. However, what I really wanted to upgrade to was a 6" ROS instead of the 5". So this really wasn't going to accomplish that.

This is the cheapest model Festool makes. While it's a good brand, I can't help but think that I would kill it also. I need to plan for better professional grade tools.

Maybe my thoughts only.


----------



## Gene01

A buddy who does auto body repair swears by his 6" Dynabrades. He claims they last forever. I wouldn't want to pull an air hose around, though.

Have you considered Metabo?


----------



## mojapitt

I have considered the air-driven ones. But it would require a new compressor.

I will look at all options. I do like the setup Jeff got.


----------



## Gene01

I don't have a weather proof room out side of the shop so, the compressor is in the shop. Running it for a day of sanding would drive me nuts. Probably a short drive.

What is Jeffy's set up?


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff got new Festool setup with dust collection. Really sweet.


----------



## bandit571

hey…at least it iS F R I D A Y!

All the errands are done. GrandBRATS may show up later…..might have to get that bottle back out later….


----------



## Cricket

Honoring All Who Served and Are Serving on Veteran's Day










Thank you…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thank you to all my veteran friends here, you know who you are. Where would we be without you?

I did something I haven't done in 11 days this morning. I came to work. Same stuff different week. I missed a child birth call that sounds like it was something out of the twilight zone. Messed up stuff. Only have to work one day. Concealed carry class is tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS are here…...bottle has been poured…..Will be sitting on my ….foundation, the rest of the day….


----------



## diverlloyd

how much would you guys pay for 14 3/4 pipe clamps all with 2' of pipe? im getting ready to go to a auction that usually goes high on price. Ive always paid dirt cheap prices for them so im not sure what a good price is. I bought 11 last time for 5 bucks.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## bandit571

DAVE: Needs to start selling Holdfasts for bench work.

Monte: Anytime you'd want to show up at my shop, and learn dovetails or finger joints, come on down….Might even have a lunch ready….

Trying to sit, but this knee is having "issues" with about anything I do today….except raise that glass of Irish Whiskey….

And just where IS Sandra and Doe hiding out at? Been awhile since they've showed up…


----------



## bandit571

Might just pop a Hobbit movie in, turn up the headphones to "12" and kick back tonight…...


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you and Candy should both consider writing books about things you have seen in your careers. Most people would be stunned at some of the situations you're faced with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

New that would cost at least $300 AJ. If I needed them I would pay 100 easy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ditto on monte s post
> 
> - diverlloyd


Ditto on AJ's post…..

DAVE!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anybody have Trumps phone number, I wanna see what he can do about these mandatory Saturdays…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think we're supposed to work more not less. Except for Randy.


----------



## diverlloyd

I may not make it till when the clamps will sell. They are under the last table in line and they have a bunch of stuff to sell.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it AJ, you're gettin' close…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I can't be workin' more, I have too much goofin' off to do…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am working in the shop for a while tonight. Not because I really want to, but because my wife locked herself in the porch for about 3 hours before I got home. She's not finding it nearly as funny as I am.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hee Hee…

I was a locksmith for 13 years before I started driving a dump truck. I got called out to a home one day where an old lady was locked in her bedroom and she couldn't speak a lick of English…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty they slowed down to a Randy pace.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That gives ya time for a nap, just don't sleep thru it…..

Last weeks auction had a Country Charm stove in it which is the old wood cooking stove that has been converted to electric. My Dad has one of these stoves in his log cabin that is getting old and starting to give him problems. He went to the auction last Saturday to bid on the stove for a backup. My Dad, Debbie, Debbie's sister, and my Father-in-law all stood there beside the stove and didn't realize they sold it… Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I have been informed that it was the doors fault.


----------



## DonBroussard

I hope all our veterans had a great day on this special day to honor them. Thank you all for your service!

Nannette and I helped a family friend paint and install baseboards in her house. She was one of many who got flooded in mid-August, and she finally had her floors installed, so baseboards were next in line on the project list. We cut about 300' today and we'll finish installing it all tomorrow. There are a few obstacles to work around so I'll need my scroll saw to cut the baseboards around the obstacles like cables and telephone boxes.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a good one Marty, I have missed plenty of stuff from chatting with my auction buddies. I also started a mutiny at one also so that was the talk of the next couple auctions.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, one day at a time, it's good of you to help a friend rebuild…..


----------



## diverlloyd

$25 I deviated from my plan.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good deal AJ.
Marty, I've locked myself in the bathroom. Can you come and get me out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice, but I won't tell ya I bought 4 of them for $5… Dave has one of them, 2 are on my work table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s a good deal AJ.
> Marty, I ve locked myself in that bathroom. Can you come and get me out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, I have a free schedule the seventh week of March…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty.


----------



## diverlloyd

10 pipe clamps $55 with rubber pads on all the jaws.


----------



## bandit571

seems all I did today was just sit around…....almost felt good. Bored, but good..

fever blister and hairy lip…not a winning combination…

Seems every time the Logan Auction here in town has a sale…...it is two days BEFORE I get paid…..

That NEX Wharehouse being built on the west side of town…..they poured the ENTIRE 195,000 sqft of floor in one day….the flatwork crew was still at the ride-around power trowels last night at almost midnight. That is a LOT of concrete to place. They also have almost half the steel siding installed, and a 1/4 of the roof laid. Too much like work to me…...may have marty take my place….


----------



## Gene01

Don, you and Nanette are good people.

Good deal on the pipe camps, DL..


----------



## mojapitt

I would have taken all the clamps also


----------



## mojapitt

Don, you and your wife are an inspiration.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Marty and Gene. My parents taught me to be good. Nannette is working on having me behave in public. She reports that I'm still a work in progress.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, behaving in public is based on point of view. Now if you aren't burning businesses and destroying cars you are ok.


----------



## bandit571

> Don,NOT behaving in public is based on point of view. Now if you aren t burning businesses and destroying cars you are ok.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't forget to retreat to your "Safe Place" afterwards, and blame it all on someone else


----------



## bandit571

Getting to be time for the Irish Nite Cap. Tall shot glass should be just about enough, eh?

May go and hide out IN the shop tomorrow, and lock the door behind me. Means the one GrandBRAT will take over MY computer for the duration…..then I get to scan and clean the results.


----------



## bandit571

Night cap is done. "Say Good night, Gracie"


----------



## rhybeka

Night, Gracie.


----------



## MontanaBob

Good morning all…Festus56 did you get your etching machine up and running??


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Bob and I must be the only ones up. 
Wife and I had a nice fish supper last night among our fellow bigots and mysoginists. After the meal, we all climbed in our Trump stickered pickups with the filled gun racks in the back window, and cruised the town, in search of rioters. They must've all been in their safe places. The town was calm. We did see one damaged car. But, that was as a result of alcohol and a stray cow. So, we just went home and had some peach cobbler and ice cream.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a good night Gene. Had a quiet night at the FD last night too, except for the heroin overdose about 8pm. Brought him back with some narcan and all was well. Just like all the others, no thank you for saving his life.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sometimes ya just gotta wonder…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, do you ever get the impression that they don't want you to save them?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho peeps

After 5 days, I broke out of jail last night… only I thought I'd feel better when I did so. Still have sharp pains in my gut on and off and I'm hobbling around the house in my pajamas. This is going to be a long road to full recovery. I just hope that full recovery is a still a possibility.

AJ… sorry to hear of your wife's aunt.

Bill… hope Cindy mends quickly.

Monte… I'm not expert, but the two commercial cabinet/furniture shops I've had experience with both used pneumatic sanders exclusively. Got a big compressor?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have a big compressor. I would rather go pneumatic, but it would be a much bigger expense.


----------



## mojapitt

First wave of sanding. Now I have to flip it over and put on the hardware.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to sneak out of the house this morning,.....too nice a day to stay inside….


----------



## Gene01

Matt, glad you are home. Now, heal. 
Are you able to eat?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, my dad had a colostomy bag for about 3 months with his. You don't want to go there.


----------



## mojapitt

First the slides


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Bob, yes I have been using my laser quite often. Come back again it is ready to play.

Glad to hear you are home Matt, get better quick.

Gene we did our usual Friday Date night too but we did not go cruising town. At that time of the day have to just worry about yourself in crazy traffic.


----------



## Festus56

Bill that sounds about right. In my years did not get many thank-you and the alcohol and drug ones usually made one want to be wearing riot gear.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt cost me Lunch and one purchase of $4 and change. Baconator Meal, and these two little Irwins









Irwin #1 and a Irwin #22…...Might need a wee bit of clean up?


----------



## diverlloyd

Well we are back home the funeral was a full mass funeral so it was a couple hours long. We have a maker space that had a open house today, we went by it and they have a lot of neat stuff but didn't get to talk to anyone. The workers who were talking to people were busy and then the workers who should have been talking to people were playing with a baby instead. I didn't know it took 6 employees to play with a baby. To be a member you have to take a class on safety for each machine at $25 per hour and $100 a month in membership dues.


----------



## mojapitt

Lloyd, very difficult. I will pray for the family.


----------



## mojapitt

Just went through Cabelas. Got hot Bavarian Almonds. Yum

Oh and a couple other things I guess.


----------



## DonBroussard

My Fitbit reports that I walked over 8-1/2 miles while installing baseboards in a 1,600 sf house. To my thinking, about 5 miles of that was me looking for my tape measure or a pencil.


----------



## Doe

Hi ho nubbers, I'm just lurking. Kinda busy-I'm retiring on December 2. A surprise but a happy one. Soooo, I'm trying to finish off a bunch of things before then and planning what I want to do when I don't have to worry about work. Wood has a lot to do with it; I don't expect to die of boredom any time soon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The thing with the drug overdose ones is they don't believe that we saved them. They think it is like every other time that they got high and didn't die. Every one that dies is surprised when they wake up dead the next day.

Glad you're home Matt. Don't let that be an excuse to not rest. Cindy is doing well, but clearly a day and a half of me being gone has exhausted her.

My CCW class was good. Great info, good people and a great instructor. We qualified at his range shooting numerous .22's at about 7 yards. There was one gun that was difficult to see the sights looking into the sun as we were. I still managed to be the best shot in the class and won some cheap pocket knives. His S&W .22 revolver was a nice little gun. I keep shooting thru the center. It was a good day.

Don, did you wear holes in the carpet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Doe. I'm happy for you. I hope you're happy for you.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, you could have died. Thank God you did not and rest. Welcome home. 
How exciting, Doe! 
Bill, praying for continued healing for Cindy. 
Headed in to work. Later, gators.


----------



## MadJester

Eddie…that little puppy is way too cute! I'm jealous all over again Bandit!! 

Bill…I had the same surgery your wife is having….does a world of wonder….she'll be happy, I'm sure of it…just watch out when the menopause kicks in early….that can be a beast….glad to see that she is getting the hormone replacement…it changed my life…..(back to normal…)

Great projects everyone! Mark, Beka, Monte…et al…..

Geeze Matt! I hope you're feeling a little better now! I remember a few years ago when I was in the hospital with infectious colitis and it sucked!!

DL, sorry to hear of the sad news for your family…



> Bill, bet that gave you a start. A broken band saw blade can often cause a change of underwear.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Ain't that the truth!!

Well…that was my take on nearly 600 posts that I've missed over the past few days (maybe a week?)....really shouldn't let myself stay away so long…the time change has jacked me up totally….been taking naps during the day when none were planned and then I'm up late into the night….

Tried to go out last weekend to find some rusty stuff, but had a minor situation with my father that called me back to town…Nothing serious, just a bit of confusion….

Got to go out all day today and found some great stuff…found one of those high end estate sales in a McMansion (my friend insisted that we stop…ugh…)...so I ask if they have any tools…lady says she doesn't think so…I ask where the basement is so I can double check….fruity tooty high end women have no clue what a tool looks like (probably because they don't look in the mirror enough…whatever….).....Basement looks like a McMansion basement should…nothing crazy going on…except over in the corner is an old dresser….filled with? You guessed it…TOOLS…filled up a box, paid my $25 bucks for it and hopped out of there like they might figure out I just stole something! Got a Stanley Gage plane (small chip on the sidewall…bummer…), a Sargent 409, a Millers Falls 206, another block plane not yet identified and a slew of other goodies (like a Stanley Bell System hand drill….).....I'm still doing a happy dance and I got back to town four hours ago!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think she will be happy Sue…...hope I will be…..
Sounds like a great McScore at the McSale….you Mc Suck.


----------



## MadJester

LOL Bill…I like McSucking….I'll take that anyday!


----------



## MadJester

Oh, and Bill, it may take a little bit of figuring out the correct hormone levels, but in the end it is really worth it….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Doe and Sue, glad to see you.

Don that sounds like me somedays, spend more time looking for stuff than I do getting anything done.

Was the class for the FD or just for you Bill?

Every time I go to Cabelas or Scheels it gets expensive Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just for me Mark. FD is strictly no carry for now. May change someday.

Monte, what did you get at Cabelas? You going hunting or fishing?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..
Happy Weekend!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You too Randy.


----------



## Festus56

Hi Randy !!


----------



## bandit571

RANDY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Is the election over yet???


----------



## mojapitt

This election may never be over.

Glad to see you Randy


----------



## mojapitt

My wife desperately wants to go fishing. Thinking about Christmas presents.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, fishing for Christmas presents? Far less stressful than shopping for them.

Randy, what election?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well there's definitely opportunities for that up there Monte. I had a great time trout fishing in Rapid Creek. I caught walleye and bass in the Missouri right in Pierre.

Oh…..good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

What she has asked for is a professional grade Kitchen Aide mixer (she is a chef). I just might include a fishing pole.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess she should have a kitchen aid. I battled with Cindy about that when we got married. I didn't want to put that on our wedding gift list, because she rarely bakes. She just had to have it. So, in 15 years she has used it like 4 times.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doe, you suck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a professional grade mixer, I use it all the time…..


----------



## Gene01

We sold our Kitchen Aid mixer several years ago. Not knocking Phyl's abilities or knowledge in the kitchen, but not sure she knew how to use it to it's potential.


----------



## mojapitt

Since we're opening up a show room, she really wants her own cafe. Life will decide.

Gene, my wife knows how to use it. Best food I have ever had.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I vote for the cafe…..


----------



## CFrye

Cafe attached to the show room! Win! Win! Yum!
Day Day


----------



## Gene01

A cafe and showroom sounds like a winner. Be careful you don't lose your shop helper, though.


----------



## saddletramp

Candy …............ My first wife was named Candy …..&*%%&*##$......but I won't hold that against you. ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

I realize that it's the bottom, but I am still smiling.


----------



## mojapitt

Showroom/ cafe is to help each other out. Kind of Cracker barrel style.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy …............ My first wife was named Candy …..&*%%&*##$......but I won t hold that against you. ;^)
> 
> - saddletramp


Thanks, Bob. My first home was in Michigan. I won't hold that against you. 
;-)


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm.


----------



## Festus56

Cafes are good. I like to eat even when not woodworking !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, are you spraying that finish?


----------



## mudflap4869

I vote in favor of the cafe. YUM! (As long as it aint fish heads)
Good looking table bottom. Is that going to be your normal view of it?


----------



## bandit571

What's on the Menu, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Bottom was brushed on. Everything else will be sprayed.


----------



## mojapitt

Her pork and chicken cooked over open fire, many soups, salads. Pie and Russian pancakes (with filling).


----------



## bandit571

I think I just gained 5 pounds reading the above…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I love my kitchen aid professional mixer, it's built to last. It makes bread dough kneeding easy and cookie dough a snap. Mash potatoes are also pretty good and easy. I still do pie dough by hand. We bought ours on sale at kohls and with the cash back coupons we had enough for a new vaccum. 
http://m.kohls.com/product/prd-124102/kitchenaid-kp26m1x-pro-600-stand-mixer.jsp


----------



## mojapitt

She also has some European recipes and Japanese recipes (she spent 5 years cooking Japanese food).


----------



## Festus56

Monte is she cooking somewhere now or just for you?


----------



## saddletramp

> Candy …............ My first wife was named Candy …..&*%%&*##$......but I won t hold that against you. ;^)
> 
> - saddletramp
> 
> Thanks, Bob. My first home was in Michigan. I won t hold that against you.
> ;-)
> 
> - CFrye


 LOL


----------



## bandit571

Glue has been spread, and a forest of clamps installed…..letting the glue cure for today.

Went to wire wheel those two new bits…..I HATE CLEARCOAT. Dealer had clearcoated both, to stop any more rust…..nasty stuff to remove….


----------



## bandit571

Every year that I returned from Camp Grayling, MI. We would yell out the same thing when we hit the Ohio Border at perrysburg…...

"Muck Fichigan!" As we nurse hangovers from Spike's Keg'o'Nails, The Red Barn, and The wag-on-inn. 
Milo had a drivein movie place…..some nights, you'd see a 2-1/2 Ton Army truck, backed into a spot, and folding chairs in the bed…for the Friday Night X-rated movies….

Packing up to go back to home station involved bagging up all the metal cans and taking them down to be cashed in…needed to get supplies for the 7 hour ride back home, after-all…..


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, half of that bottle of Irish Whiskey has gone missing…..and I KNOW I didn't drink THAT much in one night…..twas a time…but NOT last night. Might have been those two "tennats" we kicked out last week?

Or, Randy….


----------



## bandit571

Might wander down to check on a glue, after awhile….Maybe fill a few holes.

Now then…..what is for supper tonight…..?


----------



## bandit571

Have just been informed that the menu for tonight is Veggie soup…..grab a bowl….


----------



## bandit571

Cheese added to mine, along with a few handfuls of crackers…..Max was there to clean the bowl for me….


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS have gone home, finally some peace and quiet in the house.

Daughter brought along their pup…Boomer, and Max and Boomer were non-stop play mode after that…...now, max sits and whines, since his buddies have gone home…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..

Monte, can ya send me a menu and do you deliver???


----------



## superdav721

Bandit I did just buy 50 pounds of coal…...

And









$35 on the Bay.

Doe I have 9 years to go


----------



## superdav721

oh and im 1/15 of the way to my Indian


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I'm going fishing tomorrow. Does Leana want to come with?


----------



## bandit571

Retired LAST year…..took about….ten minutes to get used to it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!!


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!

I spent a whopping $4.28 at an Antique Store, yesterday….now paying the price of walking up and down a lot of stairs ( the good stuff was on the second floors) and walking about 5 city blocks between the four stores…knee is quite sore today.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Dave, nice rust find there. You should just get the Indian and enjoy it now.

Marty we found some beer for you, it is called "Dump Truck". Think it must be from one of our many small breweries up here.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my wife has tomorrow off. She would love to go with you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good. Have her bring some soup, salad, pie and Russian pancakes.


----------



## mojapitt

I would recommend the Vareniki. It's like little strawberry pies. I can eat a truck load.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Monte. I've only eaten them with potato, cheese and onion filling. My grandma never made them with fruit. We call it pyrohy or varenyky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is the recipe my grandma always used. This is a little poster I have hanging in my kitchen that I got in the Ukrainian section of Manhattan.


----------



## mojapitt

She talks about with potatoes and meat. But the fruit is awesome.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like every body survived the election , my man didn't win , im mad to went out to go riot at the local walmart ended up spending 6 dollars on some blue belle ice cream, watching the Saints lose another one ,just cant win , going back and finish off that 1/2 gal of ice cream ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could I get a recipe for that?


----------



## mojapitt

I will ask her Bill. I am sure she will give it to you.


----------



## diverlloyd

I second that Monte they look like little Chinese pot stickers.


----------



## Festus56

Eddie I lost on the Saints today also along with several other teams!!


----------



## mojapitt

Full of fresh strawberries they are wonderful


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't get to watch, but my boys won again


----------



## bandit571

Last of the Irish Whiskey has been taken care of…...might need a larger bottle, next time?


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Had another day of finding some good rust….not much at the estate sales I went to, but got a small amount of clay skeet disks…remembered that my friends were in town from Tennessee and staying at their old house…so I ran the disks over to them…ended up digging around their basement….found some slick chisels and other nifty stuff so the day wasn't a total waste….got a lot of rust dusting to do this week from all the stuff I got this weekend….really tired but very satisfied….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All


----------



## rhybeka

/blink/ morning all. Still recovering from vacation…time for pain killers for the arthritis since I didn't see fit to take them yesterday. Whoops!

Glad to see you're all above ground.

Sandra, doing ok?

ok - back to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, what exciting things happened in Boise?


----------



## bandit571

UUummmmm


----------



## Cricket

I am craving cowboy hash so I may need to go camping again soon…


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been ran, Lunch is done….Might go work on a glue up today?

I used to make a "Hash"....
Shred a couple spuds into a skillet, and ground beef or sausage, diced onions, mushrooms, green pepper, and fry until Happy….Then scramble a few eggs on top of the "mess"......seasonings as needed…..GARLIC being used at the start. Serve with LA. Hot Sauce, and shredded cheese…...take a nap afterwards.


----------



## bandit571

No spam today?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yo


----------



## bandit571

I have to slow down when using one of these things…









Pulled back too far, and hit the knuckles with the corners of the box…..DNA from two fingers and a thumb, jeans have new red stripes on them….

Box is out of the clamps and cleaned up…...and I am bushed. Panel for the lid has been trimmed and almost flattened..









Left hand is sore, back stiffened up…time to take a break? The parts for the lid's frame can wait a bit….









Put a clean pair of jeans on this morning…..already got some red stuff on them..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, are you ready for some snow?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah. It looks like Mark is sending a couple inches my way Thursday.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope to send to Jeff asap


----------



## diverlloyd

Well here is how I spent my after lunch time. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/278322#comment-3521194
Glad I have storage but not sure about the floor space.


----------



## Festus56

We are maybe getting 3" to 4" of snow so wanted to share. Besides we are headed that way this weekend so want it to be decent traveling.

Also if someone is looking for a nice set of chisels I have the 8 piece set of Stanley Sweethearts for sale.They are brand new never been used.


----------



## bandit571

Clamp Rack looks good! Afraid most of mine just hang from a joist overhead…

Next part of the Blog is in…..trying to get caught up with it…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I guess I will go see about Supper…..might have to throw a few things into the skillet, and see what happens…


----------



## bandit571

Leftover Veggie soup…...oh well…


----------



## Gene01

Neat clamp rack. 
Mark, might be interested. Can you PM me with details.
Thanks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit same issue here I have some homemade garlic bread and am looking for something to go with. The baked ziti last night was ok but I really don't want it again.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Roast beast with pepper jack between two slices of rye and a side of cole slaw… Oh, and a beer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think the weatherman was talking a foot or more for Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I had frost and thought I was gonna hafta cancel my entire day…..


----------



## superdav721

im still in shorts and flip flaps down here… We do need rain. 
It rained 2 months then it aint rained in 2 months…
My grass is confused.
Trying to get a Vlog out. Should be tomorrow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

DAVE!!!


----------



## superdav721

where!!!
hide the women and the money…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had beer flavored brats and beer.
Hey Jeff! Snow!!
Dave!


----------



## Festus56

Chisels have been sold. Just a few minutes before your post Gene. Sorry I don't have more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I hate winters, I have maybe an hour of day light to do 3 hours of work when I get home…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Dave I'm still in shorts and flip flops here also it was 40 this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Could have used one of Marty's beers…..shredded Mozzerella and a crumbled up English Muffin made the soup…passable…

Went to get a couple bandaids for the fingers…..none in the house…Craig has the van….stuck here at the house…


----------



## diverlloyd

Dinty moore beef stew was on the menu.


----------



## mojapitt

Roasted pork in sauerkraut, Cesar salad and borscht. Barely surviving here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp just surviving monte


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## rhybeka

@Monte good friend became a better friend after a surprise visit.  was a good all around vacation/decompression. Too short though.

Spent most of tonight's shop time fixing a mistake I made - plugged eight holes that were in the wrong place or unnecessary. got the right ones drilled and notes made for tomorrow's to-do.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife made cake also. Ate too much.


----------



## HerbC

I would like to ask those who would to say a prayer for my Aunt Patsy Powell.

Patsy is just three years older than me and is much like a sister to me. She is having major back surgery tomorrow morning (15 Nov 2016) and all prayers and positive thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Herb


----------



## bandit571

Snuck back down to the shop for a little bit. Wanted to plane some rough stuff flat









Needed a Jumbo plane to make these flat..








Wanted to get these four sized up..









So I can get a start on dovetails tomorrow…making the frame for the lid.









Might be "fun" to do….


----------



## mojapitt

Herb, all prayers I have are for her.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We got ya covered Herb…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

@Herb prayers for your aunt - Back surgery is nothing to laugh at. God heals all wounds though 

alright- time to finish packing up and heading to work!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Hey, Dave.

Life hasn't been fair to me. A part I need is backordered, I didn't win the lottery and, I just discovered I'm missing a Scrabble tile. And, to make matters worse, there's no scheduled protests in driving distance. 
What should I do?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, since the protesters are destroying their own neighborhoods, just burn your house down.

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I hate winters, I have maybe an hour of day light to do 3 hours of work when I get home…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ditto, winter is useless, year round 80 degrees with nice high humidity would be absolutely perfect!

Herb, hope Patsy's surgery is quick, precise and successful with a short healing time to follow.


----------



## superdav721

OK guys its been months but i did manage to get a Vlog out.
http://chiselandforge.com/woodworking/japanese-horses/


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes on the surgery herb.


----------



## Gene01

Herb, hope all goes well with the surgery.

Thanks, Monte. While I was searching for matches, I found the missing tile. Such a good feeling of oneness with humanity swept over me that I was able to forgive the lottery commission and the tool company. So, all's right with the world, now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Next time you need a tile Gene, get a piece of wood and a sharpie. Problem solved.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope for good successful surgery Herb.

Did you buy a lottery ticket Gene? Jamie tells me that I have to pay to play, guess they are fussy that way.

Almost caught up on projects. Just waiting for the big display board that I need to do a lot of burning with my laser on.


----------



## saddletramp

Mark…............I consider myself to be a big-time lottery winner. I never buy a ticket!! lol


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

And it adjusts to 3 sizes finally!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks really nice Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Prayers, Herb. 
Nice, Monte!
DAVE!
Did I miss Jeff?








I'm studying for a test this morning.


----------



## DonBroussard

Just saw this on FB. This might be a good item for those of you who do craft show to include in your show inventory - a keeper for baby teeth. I'm not planning on making them though.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I don't like those kind of tests.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, you aren't making the tooth holders or the kids?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, you didn't miss Jeff. I just said something in case he was listening.


----------



## mojapitt

Other table base.


----------



## Gene01

Nope. Didn't buy a ticket. But, I can still cry about not winning. Just like the rioters that never voted.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Looks like it has enough boards to "qualify" as a Project…

Did very little this morning..









Two set of these tails…..I hate doing tails first, leads to loose joints i have to fill later..









Two corners are joined up…will do pins first on the other two corners….maybe then I can remember which side of a line to saw on?


----------



## superdav721

Don send that rain my way.
Prayers on the surgery.


----------



## superdav721

love that wood Monte
Bandit looking good!


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, it has enough boards. But I am not posting projects for a while. I think the general public is tired of me. You're the only ones that I will still annoy.


----------



## DonBroussard

Herb-We've got her back. Prayers for the surgeon's skilled hands and for quick healing.

Monte-I've made all the kids I'll ever will, and both of my kids lost their baby teeth at least 25 years ago. Table looks sweet.

DAVE!-I don't have any rain to send at this time. I could have supplied beaucoup rain in mid-August though.


----------



## mojapitt

Where I got my BKP from is owned by a doctor. He just called and said that they have over 200 - 16' logs stacked for me. I think I need to make Randy and deal to come help me.


----------



## CFrye

Test has been passed. Yay! First (second, I'm not sure, there was a bunch of on-line forms filled out over the weekend)) set of new employment hoops have been successfully jumped through. HR (Human Resources) meeting tomorrow, then new ID badge pictures and proof of life and edumacation on Thursday…
They 'take over' Dec. 4?5?
Monte, that's a lot of logs!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's one hell of a stack. I think I would call it a mountain.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I sure hope it leads to good things Candy.


----------



## CFrye

The afore mentioned rust hunting pics…
Two 10" braces-bottom is HMC TOOLS and the top is unidentifiable as yet. It has an extra spring(can kinda see it in the picture) that goes on another brace(I think I need it for one I already have) a drill bit with an adjustable depth stop and a wooden handled Phillips screw driver. 


















Edited.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Bill. 
The baggie of screw drivers has a few oddities. Bottom right hand corner has a screw tip? Any ideas what that is for?
The one next to it is brass handled and has 2 smaller drivers nested in the handle.


----------



## Festus56

That will keep you in firewood for awhile Monte. Table is looking good.

Nice rust Candy and glad you passed the test.

We had a little rain this morning but it was gone before I could share it.


----------



## CFrye

Also got a small metal box with a few drill bits. 









And, last but not least, a Dunlop push driver/drill with full set of bits in the handle.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## superdav721

I see rust!!!!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe it's an awl.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

I was sitting in an easy chair Sunday when I saw a flash of light reflected off of the wall and then heard the all-to-familiar BOOM noise made by an exploding transformer and the power went out. The lineman got us back up and running in less than 2 hours, and when I drove out to run an errand, I asked the lineman what had happened. He held up a fuse the size of a cigar and said that an animal had shorted out and blown the fuse. So guess what Skipper found in the brush next to the power pole today? .... think gray with a fuzzy tail, and a red scar across his chest. Hmmmm…. I wonder how much that little episode cost Central Maine Power.

Then yesterday, Mrs. Mainiac texts me that we have a squirrel in the chimney flue that serves the hot water heater and the gas log stove in the basement office. So I had to set the box trap at the cleanout and got another text today that we nabbed the little monster…. but not before he got right into the stove pipe and shredded the flex AL inner liner. I wouldn't be so ticked if the same exact thing didn't happen back in May.

Of course, after waiting for more than a month for our LPG provider to get the repair part in to fix a pilot light on this stove, they're coming tomorrow to fix the darn thing, and the flue is shredded wheat.

I can get the replacement flex AL at HD easy enough, but I'm not up for wrestling with the stove pipe and I can't ask the tech. to do it, because it's not a 100% code compliant installation (it's just worked without a problem for 18 years, but what difference does that make).

I'm getting pretty exasperated by all this squirrel bunk.

Don't tell Candy…. but I went to work yesterday. I figured I could sit on my arse at home and be board to tears and stress about all the physical jobs that need doing that I can't get done. Or, I can sit on my arse at work and be somewhat productive. I'm sooo glad I did as they were about to cut metal on the new crate proto-type, and the design was way off. The woodshop had already cut the plywood, by the time I got the brakes put on the job, but we got lots of that…. the extruded AL was special order and my thrifty lead designer ordered the exact qty. needed. :^o
I only put in a 6 hour day, but was whipped by the time I got home. At least I slept well.

I'm back at work again today, but have been able to pace myself much better and have avoided as much walking around as possible.

Herb…. Your aunt is in my prayers today…. hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like you are pretty busy for someone who is supposed to be resting Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I think you need some rest after typing all of that. Damned squirrels!


----------



## mojapitt

We did have a squirrel commit suicide by power line here about 5 years ago. Of course it was the line feeding part of the hospital.


----------



## saddletramp

Candy…..... the driver with the screw thread on the end is a screw hole starter. You just give it 3 or 4 full turns and then back it out and you can easily start your screw without drilling a hole.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on my burger at Mc Ds…...steam starts to roil out from under the hood…..temp gauge was fine…..smelled anti-freeze…..nursed the van home, raised the hood…everything was soaked…Somehow a 3/4" long hole had appeared on the upper radiator hose…..

Got a new hose, new clamps, and a gallon of the green stuff…...Whoever put the last hose on…glued it and then clamped it. Grrrr, still digging out the engine side of the hose….Keeping TO the radoator side will be a BEAR…..outlet is UNDER a couple brackets….and has one of those squeeze clamps….might have to put one of them back on, can't get in there with anything to screw a new clamp down….

Called it a night, too dark to see a thing. Got most of tomorrow to fix it….I hope. Can't drive it anywhere right now, anyway.

feels like it is STILL Monday around here…


----------



## bandit571

Hoping I don't have to remove a bunch of parts, just to remove one lousey hose..and clean up enough to install a new one. The way my luck goes….....yeah, right.


----------



## bandit571

Not about to go to the shop right now, not sure what would happen….


----------



## CFrye

Matt, I won't tell. Varmits!! Grrr



> Candy…..... the driver with the screw thread on the end is a screw hole starter. You just give it 3 or 4 full turns and then back it out and you can easily start your screw without drilling a hole.
> 
> - saddletramp


I was wondering if that's what it was. Thanks, Bob! Coulda used that and maybe NOT broken so many brass screws on an earlier project! And that was* with *drilled pilot holes!!



> I see rust!!!!!!
> 
> - Dave


Yes, you do! I didn't see much rust on your haul. I could send you some… ;-)

Bandit, PLEASE stay out of the shop tonight!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I hope your transition with the hospital goes well. Crazy industry we're in. Very unstable.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I gotcha covered Gene, I spend enough on lottery for both of us. I'll let ya know what your cut is when I hit the big one…..

Atta girl Candy, show em who's boss… Um, I guess they are…..


----------



## bandit571

Can't even make a run to the store….one of these might come in handy..









As this one was empty…yesterday…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, ya might wanna take it easy on the bottle, things are lookin' a bit blurry…..


----------



## Gene01

Many thanks, Marty. A check will be OK.

Hope the transition goes well, Candy.

My sympathies, Bandit. Take it easy tonight.


----------



## HerbC

Thank you everyone who prayed for or otherwise wished for Patsy's wellbeing during this surgery.

The good news is that Patsy came through the surgery in good condition. The surgeon says she actually did even better than he had anticipated and she did not have to go into ICU after the surgery because she did so well.

Thanks again, I'm sure your prayers and thoughts helped.

Herb


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the update, Herb. Thanking God for answered prayers!


----------



## diverlloyd

Good news herb.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Spent most of the day at my Autocad computer designing the layout for the big woodburning project. Not near as much fun as Bandit was having today but my beer is well deserved. Hate sitting still all day.


----------



## mojapitt

Made progress on the small table


----------



## bandit571

Might need that beer after tomorrow…...hopefully AFTER that #[email protected]#$# hose is replaced. Will have to bring up a wire wheel for a drill, and "buzz" some stuff off the pipes. Like where they glued the hose…want that clean and shiny….no leaks that way. May drill a hole, so I can access the clamp at the radiator end. Think a 3/4" metal drilling bit will be big enough? Have the required drill for it, too…...

Like we used to say when demo-ing concrete in a remodel…"sometimes, you just have to get meaner than the concrete.."


----------



## mudflap4869

Last week I got a new CPAP, (fake lungs) and today new hearing aids. (fake ears) I have had dentures ( fake teeth) for 16 years, and Glasses ( fake eyes ) for even longer(and still under construction). If some doctor tells me to take off my trousers, I will run like hell. Other than that they tell me that if my health improves by only 10% more, they can schedule my funeral. But I am still a sex symbol.


----------



## ksSlim

Candy, that driver with the screw tip is called a "dibit or dibiier'.
Originally made with a piece of tool steel with a twisted "think small coat hanger" handle.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning!

I just dropped $126 on 30" drawer slides. Ouch. :\ but necessary for the 36" lego shelf!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, those "twisted coat hanger" thingies KaSlim mentioned are great for starting small screw holes. I use them a lot. Always run in a steel screw that matches the brass ones first. Saves lots of frustration. 
Here's a picture of a set. Mine are called "Gimlet tools".


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.

Good deal Herb.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka where did you order them from? I got mine from lowes for $20 a set and they hate the heavy duty ball bearing style.


----------



## CFrye

Interesting, Slim! Please share some other examples or a link where I can find more info. I love learning about new and different tools! 
Thais for your input, Gene. I forgot to get a like sized steel screw when I got the brass. I don't think I'll forget next time. The opportunity to use an easy-out was a positive learning experience 
Bill, please ask Cindy if it is possible to have Jim's old hearing aids reprogrammed for someone else (my mom).


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind are they Candy. I believe all modern ones are able to be programmed. Are they ones that sit behind the ear with a tube going into the ear? Cindy does this very often for people. The ones that are completely in the canal can even be recased to fit someone else's ear. That's not always very cost effective though. Feel free to call her. If she is busy her assistant can help you.


----------



## bandit571

New radiator hose is now on, radiator refilled…..no leaks…..so far. Boss needs to run some errands, so I will keep an eye on things…

Uncle Charles is trying to take over the backs of both legs right now, and affecting the knee as well…..

Hoping the this van doesn't start being a "Nickle & Dime" sort of thing. At least it isn't a "Fix Or Repair Daily"......


----------



## CFrye

> What kind are they Candy. I believe all modern ones are able to be programmed. Are they ones that sit behind the ear with a tube going into the ear? Cindy does this very often for people. The ones that are completely in the canal can even be recased to fit someone else s ear. That s not always very cost effective though. Feel free to call her. If she is busy her assistant can help you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. They are the behind the ear type. I'll see if there is a brand on them and give her a call.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip to test the repair…..no leaks seen.

For those that THINK they have had a "bad day at the office" they should look up a short by Laurel & Hardy..

Called "Busy Bodies".......I still haven't figured out how to post a video on this site…..


----------



## rhybeka

@DL bought them through Marty's usual place - Woodworker express. The issue is they're 30 in long. most places I'm finding don't carry anything longer than 28. Also just found out they're backordered  No ETA was on the slip though but they were nice and charged me for them.


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit …........ you can copy the url and post that as a link.


----------



## Cricket

> Road trip to test the repair…..no leaks seen.
> 
> For those that THINK they have had a "bad day at the office" they should look up a short by Laurel & Hardy..
> 
> Called "Busy Bodies".......I still haven t figured out how to post a video on this site…..
> 
> - bandit571


Here ya go.





View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

Thank you!


----------



## mojapitt

55° and sunny today. Winter storm warning tomorrow with possible blizzard conditions. 45° and sunny for Friday. That's South Dakota weather at its finest.


----------



## DonBroussard

My son killed a doe this weekend, and it was already partially processed into leg quarters, the backstrap and the tenderloin. Nannette and I deboned the quarters and made ground meat. Someone in the butcher business told us that the meat lasts longer if it's just venison, so we put up packs of pure ground venison. It will be mixed and seasoned when it's taken out of the freezer for meal preparation.

Monte-Just under 80F at 5PM in south Louisiana.


----------



## mojapitt

I probably won't see 80° for at least 5 months


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Monte!


----------



## Gene01

Don, do you mix it with fatty hamburger, or sausage?

Windy on the mesa. Gusts around 40 mph. It's 60 now. Supposed to drop to 40 overnight. Then, tomorrow night 17. Just had all the propane tanks filled. Might be a cold winter.


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-We usually mix ours with about 30% pork. Sometimes we make sausage, but most times we just make mixed ground meat aka "grind meat".


----------



## bandit571

Kind of tired and sore right now…..but..
One: Photos seem to be unable to load?
Two: All of the dovetails are done
Three: Panel has been raised, ala Paul Sellers
And four: Stanley #45 has been set up and ready to plough a few grooves.

On top of the other stuff today….I am bushed.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I WAS going to write up a Blog…..but with the "App Error" going on with posting photos…Meh…later when and IF I get around to it.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

got the dogs walked and a path cleared to get my small bench back inside. now apparently I am going to be working on someones website.


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully this one?


----------



## bandit571

Test…...NADA? Still getting an error message when I go to upload a picture…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mine are called "Gimlet tools".
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, is that anything like them turkey gimlets that ya make stuffin' with???

Beka, I wish I had some 30" in stock, I'd send em to ya…..

Don, I always mix a bit of ground soot into my ground deer when I package it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Soot? Really?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, how about cow fat suet???


----------



## diverlloyd

Same here bandit app error


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…maybe..The term would be Giblets and Gravy?

Might wait till tomorrow to write up a blog. Raised a panel tonight, same way Paul Sellers does, with almost the same plane. A Stanley #4 smooth plane, to make a raised panel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it considered woodworking if I plant a tree???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm prepping a handful of persimmon seeds for planting in the spring…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Is it considered woodworking if I plant a tree???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Eventually….


----------



## mojapitt

Something must be a little goofy with the site. Not letting me load pictures.


----------



## CFrye

The site had my IP address marked as SPAM earlier. Only on the iPad, not the phone or the desktop. Whatever!
More hoops were jumped through at the job today. A few questions were even answered in clear English! New ID badge to be made tomorrow. Hope my beauty sleep works! Actually I just hope I can keep my eyes open for the flash. I tend to blink. It can be … difficult. 


> My son killed a doe this weekend, and it was *already* partially processed into leg quarters, the backstrap and the tenderloin.
> - Don Broussard


When he killed it!?


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Good luck with the new employer and with your new non-blinking ID. As for the deer, my son went on a hunt with some friends of his in Mississippi, and I guess they started processing it AFTER he killed it.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, I have cut down every female persimmon tree on the place. Still have some males to get rid of. I don't know why anyone would intentionaly plant one of those nasty things, especialy when tghey are a home to those horrid tent catapillers. Next I start on that darned chineze elm that dumb arsed me planted about 20 years ago.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, persimmon is a nice wood to work with, I'm planting them in the edge of the woods at our other place to not only attract the deer, but to sell the pulp around the holiday season. I like a good persimmon pudding with whiskey sauce…..


----------



## Gene01

> Marty, I have cut down every *female* persimmon tree on the place.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Misogynist! 
Ohhh, persimmon pudding and whiskey sauce. Sure brings back memories. Haven't had any since we escaped from IL over 40 years ago. 
My dad used to carve (whittle) persimmon. I tried. It seemed to cut easily.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty that would be awesome but it's all good. I have plenty to keep me busy on this unit before it becomes dire need to have those.  I already emailed their CS folks to see if there's an ETA so I could at least plan. heck, even if the unit is finished and that's the last thing that has to get popped in that's fine.


----------



## Gene01

Checking picture upload function.

Still not working. CRICKET!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
I love persimmon wine.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Glad that no snow yet. It will get here though. Coffee is needed.


----------



## mojapitt

We have no persimmon here. Occasionally see it in markets. My wife loves it. Don't know if it will live here.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Jeff about how he likes new Festool sander?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Haven't heard about sander.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

If you get snow Monte it did not come from me. We only have maybe an inch on the grass. Streets are just wet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Supposed to be 79° today and then snow flurries and windy on Saturday. Ok….I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

We can't do anything about the election results other than hope it works out. However, I still have to do something about my sanders.

Change the things you can right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I promise not to protest…..no matter what sander you get.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone use an ROS with adhesive pads instead of hook and loop? The only 6" available to me locally is the Porter Cable that uses adhesive pads.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Back at the salt mine today. Only worked a 1/2 day yesterday as I had an appt. with my GI doc. I was NOT excited about what he had to say, as he says the risk of having a perforated diverticular pocket flare up and leak again is quite high, so he thinks I should have the affected area of the colon removed :^o

I'm off for a consult with the surgeon today.

Needless to say, this is NOT the news I was hoping for.


----------



## bandit571

Who do we ask about the "application Error" for uploading a picture? Anyone PM Cricket?

Have a Blog to do, and can't when pictures won't load.

Well, tomorrow is the Boss and I's 44th Anniversery …..yeah, been that long.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, surgery is always risky. But I saw with my father what happens when it's not dealt with properly. I think Candy will agree, deal with it properly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a bummer Matt, but sounds like sound advice.


----------



## MadJester

I can't believe I missed the amount of discussion there has been over a gimlet!! LOL

Bandit, I'm having the same problem…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I bet Cricket is working on the problem. Maybe skipping coffee because of it.


----------



## bandit571

Isn't a Gimlet something to drink? Like a Gin Cocktail?


----------



## mojapitt

I would blame the Russians for messing with the Internet, but my wife has trouble getting on Skype most days.


----------



## CFrye

What Monte said, Matt! Deal with it!
DayDay


----------



## mojapitt

To me, gin tastes like turpentine


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have this one https://m.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-4-5-Amp-ROS-Sander/3280062?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-ToolsAndHardware-_-HandheldCuttingAndGrinding-_-3280062ORTER-CABLE&CAWELAID=&kpid=3280062&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=2542&k_clickID=e5776b63-213b-4d0d-ba70-90838132f422

I like it a lot the only down fall is the vibrations make my hands numb. So I wear anti vibration gloves now. I buy the psa discs from harbor freight they seem to last longer then the others I have tried. Since it's adhesive backed I don't mind using one and then throwing it out. normally I keep the discs and use them on different sanding blocks. When I get them they are on a roll and I take them all of and clamp them between two boards to get them to flatten out. The last one I leave on the roll and stick it all the way around using it as a sanding block. I hate sanding but I like the psa discs they seem to be a bit more useful then the hook n loop ones. Speaking of that I need to buy a new back up pad for the Mikita I just picked up at auction.


----------



## diverlloyd

I can take some pics of you need them monte. I think the wife paid $50-60 for the one I have it was a open box model. No of but all the extras and that damn little wrench is hard to keep track of I need to drill a hole in it and zip tie it to the cord. Sorry for the extra post real bad migraine today so I'm not making complete thoughts.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, that's the one available locally. Just don't know if I want to use adhesive pads.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
There are "conversion kits" available to change from PSA to H&L….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, great to see you. What is your opinion on the HD brands.


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
I don't have any first hand knowledge….


----------



## mojapitt

Can't you just go play with the tools on your break?


----------



## rhybeka

two weeks on backorder for my drawer slides so should be good to go in Dec.  glad I took a half day tomorrow so I can go work on it!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the part number is porter cable 18002 for the hook and loop pad.
If you need a stand by sander I can send you my extra makita.


----------



## mojapitt

Checking forecast, hope Jeff has his shovel ready.


----------



## mojapitt

Sanding trucks are out, of course we don't have any snow yet.


----------



## saddletramp

> To me, gin tastes like turpentine
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte…...You're too kind. Gin tastes far worse than turpentine!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now the time is messed up on the site.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It says my post happened at 1:52, but it's only 1:21.


----------



## diverlloyd

same here


----------



## Festus56

It says it is 7:53 pm here Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's usually off by an hour, not 30 minutes.


----------



## rhybeka

still won't let me post my picture


----------



## saddletramp

Hey, what's 30 minutes more or less between friends??


----------



## mojapitt

Home now, it's official, snowing


----------



## mojapitt

People are still posting pictures in projects. Is it just us that's blocked?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Must be a difference in posting in projects and posting in comments. I just tried. Not working here either.


----------



## Cricket

They are working on the server. I am checking from a new box for the next few minutes, so please ignore me.


----------



## Gene01

Time is correct here.
Still can't post pictures here.
Oops….time changed. Now it's 30 min off.


----------



## mojapitt

My time is 30 minutes off


----------



## Cricket

Try uploading an image please.


----------



## Cricket

Testing time again.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Cricket

We are now on a new (more powerful) server, but as long as this thread is getting, we still may see it a bit slower in this thread than the rest of the forum.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you guys see something?


----------



## mojapitt

I SAW NOTHING!

Sgt Schultz (Hogan's Hero's for old people)


----------



## bandit571

Test..









Hey…..it works…Thank you, Cricket!


----------



## Doe

Monte, I have a small disk sander that uses stickum disks. Cleaning it is a pain and you have to do a good job or the next disk isn't exactly flat which sort of defeats the purpose. Maybe the ROS is different, in which case I shoud shut up. As you were . . .

Happy 44th Boss and Bandit

Thanks Cricket, you are a gem and take good care of us.

Sandra, you could always branch (giggle snort) into furniture:


----------



## Cricket

OMG that clothespin is AMAZING!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit posted at 09:30 PM! How can that time exist? But it is Bandit, so you can expect it to be oddball.
Of course my computer always has wierd times on LJ posts.. I just go with the flow since the price of the service is so good.
Left eye has floaters and the right eye is totaly blurry, so it is a challenge to find a position for my head in which I can see the screene. I keep increasing the screen size, but it is getting rediculas. Gotta go, getting a headache.


----------



## Cricket

Bandit's time is showing correctly for me. I wonder if it would help if you clear your cache.


----------



## Gene01

It worked. Time seems to be back to normal.

Many thanks, Cricket.


----------



## bandit571

Was able to write up a blog in record time tonight…..Hardly any waiting for pictures to load. Working very nicely now. Thanks again!


----------



## mojapitt

Actually sitting in the house where it's warm. Last night I did get some work done on the smaller dining table.




























Also worked on alignment pins on dinner table


----------



## bandit571

They arrested a real winner the other day here in town…...5 time offender, was arrested at the Parole department for trafficking in crack cocaine…...IF one is coming to see their "P.O." at least leave the stuff at home….sheesh…


----------



## rhybeka

it works!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Beka.


----------



## mojapitt

Great looking work Beka


----------



## boxcarmarty

What did I miss???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, it's snowing


----------



## firefighterontheside

> What did I miss???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Cricket saved the world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket saved the world by making it snow???


----------



## diverlloyd

Doe is that the throne of the clothes pin queen?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Cricket saved the world by making it snow???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Not in Monte's opinion.


----------



## mojapitt

I will say, we desperately needed the moisture. Extremely dry here. I have about 3"of snow. It's November and that's what nature does. Mid 50s Sunday and most of it will melt.


----------



## bandit571

Just checked the temp. outside…..60 degrees. Might hit in the 70s tomorrow? Then the bottom drops out…for a day or two. Starting to feel like normal Ohio weather….

Hoping the little pup arrives BEFORE the weather gets too cold, since she has never even seen snow, boss even went out and bought a sweater for her.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I had an adhesive backed ROS at one time. It could be very dificult to get the old disc off in one piece. I now have a hook and loop 5" PC. It works very well for me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Doe, Bruce and a Randy sighting too.

Thanks for saving the day Cricket, You done good !!!

Looking good Beka and Monte.

They got quite a bit of snow just west of you Monte, maybe you will get more. We had maybe 2" total.


----------



## Festus56

Monte they have a Rigid 6" here in Billings. We are headed your direction Sat. if you wanted it delivered

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-6-in-Variable-Speed-Dual-Random-Orbital-Sander-with-AIRGUARD-Technology-R26111/100523155


----------



## bandit571

While working on the radiator the other day…tweaked both "hammies" so now I'm walking a little bit….s l o w….

Might be the weekend before I get to the shop again….


----------



## bandit571

Have an errand to run…BRB


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill….
Is this how YOU refill your truck???


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I'm Back….other than Randy's bad driving, did I miss anything?


----------



## bandit571

Guess not. Well, maybe 2 fingers of Crown Royal Vanilla will let me sleep…despite the leg pain…


----------



## bandit571

Might go and hide in the shop this weekend…...

Have a doctor's visit next Tuesday, at a Sports Med place, to look at this sore knee. Hoping the Hammies are settled down by then.

Twas actually three fingers tall, but a skinny glass….....legs are feeling a bit better…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not me, but stuff like that happens al the time. When I used to be a driver I would routinely go out to the bay before bed and check that the air brake was set. Years at our house three a truck rolled away, across a road and into the ditch.


----------



## Gene01

All my velcro discs on the ROS sanders have been converted to sticky back.
The H&L wore out after a couple full days of sanding. They are both Rigids.
I don't find it any more of a hassle to switch grits . Most all my discs are Ace brand.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Bill in our FD it seemed like there was a newspaper photographer around every time something like that happened.

I have both kinds of sanders and actually prefer the sticky back too. Velcro seems to wear out quick.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually did replace the holding pads on my DeWalt's twice each before they died.


----------



## Gene01

Had fasting blood work and urine sample done last week. Yesterday, I was informed that I have type 2 diabetes. None of the normal symptoms are present. Today, I meet with the dietician. Have a prescription for Netformin that's supposed to help. Also, supposed to walk three miles a day and try to lose about 60#. 
Just got done with prostate cancer and, now this.Getting old is a bitch!


----------



## mojapitt

Getting older is not for whimps


----------



## Festus56

That stinks Gene. We should not get older, it is not what I expected.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps….

Gene… bummer about the diabetes. Now they are going to make you eat healthy food. Yuck!

We have a volunteer FD in my town and one of the crew ran the brand new tanker off the road, into the ditch and on it's side a year ago. If any of our CDL drivers at work pulled a stunt like that, I suspect that they would be unemployed. But firing a volunteer doesn't make a lot of sense. I get the impression that these can be big unyielding rigs with a LOT of momentum to tame. At the end of the day, no one was hurt, and that's what you have insurance for.

I'm getting prepared to be stunned tomorrow, as the young adults group at church added us to their fall leaf raking work day list. They do this every fall for the widows, but apparently word got out that I was physically limited right now and they're coming. This is a big pride swallowing event for me. In the 20 years we've lived here in the woods, there has been one year that I didn't get the leaves up, do to an early snow, and we wound up with a layer of frozen soggy leaves under the snow all winter and had three guests (my MIL one of them) slip and fall on their keester, so it will be a huge blessing to have this done with and to not need to worry about it.

I will also be paying a chimney sweep for the first time in 20 years, and he is going to install a stainless steel cage over the chimney to keep the little monsters out of our flue, once and for all. He's only charging me $200 for the custom cage (fabrication and installation), so it is too good of a deal to pass up. I had ideas about using chicken wire, but he said that squirrels are pretty darn persistent and would rip it off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Gene, thats a bummer, but you can deal with that. My dad is doing pretty good with his. He does it all with diet right now.

Good to hear about your helpers Matt. Nothing to be ashamed of when you cant do it yourself.


----------



## bandit571

UUmmm….

Do you know how a cell phone "Buzzzzzes" when a call comes in? Must be one in the back of the knee…...Buzz,buzz, buzz…..wish someone would answer the dang phone down there….

Almost 70 around here today…....


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Matt, you have obviously earned the help. You would do the same if the opportunity arose.

Bandit it is up to 27 here already !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was 64 when i got up and is now 55.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, trying to hide from a Mr. Gumption…....

Someone seems to have made off with my Motivator…...and I doubt it was Randy, soooo, who has seen it?


----------



## Gene01

The session with the dietician wasn't bad. No food was verboten. But, with the quantities allowed, it may as well be. About 1/2 cup of anything is the limit. Not to exceed 60 grams of carbs per meal. To make things simple, I'll just give up cookies, candy, ice cream and….bacon… And, for two weeks after I start the metformin, no Scotch.
I go back for another lab test in Feb. But, even if the A1c is normal, the diet and meds remain in force.
Ah well, could be a lot worse, I guess.


----------



## mojapitt

It can get worse than no bacon?


----------



## Cricket

> It can get worse than no bacon?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I follow a lowcarb/high fat lifestyle which is well in line with folks with diabetes (I am diabetic) and it includes bacon. (grin) Gene Howe let me know if you would like some resource links that may help you.


----------



## bandit571

What? No Bacon? And…No Scotch? Who did Gene tick off?

Mr. Gumption did find me….can't seem to hide from him..









Cut a few grooves….and tried a dry fit..









This is the second dry fit, first one showed the panel was still too long….Grrr. Lid still needs a bit of fine tuning, before any glue gets smeared around….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, so…what is for supper tonight? Need something for Gene's Scotch to wash down….


----------



## Gene01

> Ok, so…what is for supper tonight? Need something for Gene s Scotch to wash down….
> 
> - bandit571


Hey, now! I'm only off it for two weeks. Don't drink it all.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got done with plumbing all new fixtures and piping to the shower. Argued with the water company tech, he left the lid off the water shut off that is leaking and says he didn't see any leak since the meter isn't running and left me a tag on the door. Had him come back and talk to me so I could show him the steam of water running down the side of the valve that he must have missed and the puddle of water that he must have missed. He said it fine it's just leaking from the gasket it's fine. Not to mention the valve is cast iron and looks like a brick of rust was told it's brass. Kind of odd for brass to have a 1/2" of rust that he knocked off. Nope just brass corroding he says odd that it was red and not green but hey what do I know I'm just a dumb coppersmith that specializes in brass and bronze.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I will say, we desperately needed the moisture. Extremely dry here. I have about 3"of snow. It s November and that s what nature does. Mid 50s Sunday and most of it will melt.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I certainly don't wish for snow around here when it's been a little dry for a while. Every time we even get a little snow, we end up with so much salt on the road that they end slicker after everything's melted and dried than if they just expected people to know how to drive on slick roads for a few hours.

Bill, does your house keep an airline run to the truck to keep the air up so you don't have to start the truck and wait when leaving for a call? Do they have quick releases like gas pump do so when you drive off without disconnecting it nothing gets torn up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bacon wrapped, four cheese stuffed chicken breasts.

We do not plug the trucks into air. We have them plugged into electric all the time and the trucks have pumps to keep the air at a minimum of 70 psi. The electric shoreline has what we call an auto-eject that pushes the plug off as soon as you push the starter button.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Just got done with plumbing all new fixtures and piping to the shower. Argued with the water company tech, he left the lid off the water shut off that is leaking and says he didn t see any leak since the meter isn t running and left me a tag on the door. Had him come back and talk to me so I could show him the steam of water running down the side of the valve that he must have missed and the puddle of water that he must have missed. He said it fine it s just leaking from the gasket it s fine. Not to mention the valve is cast iron and looks like a brick of rust was told it s brass. Kind of odd for brass to have a 1/2" of rust that he knocked off. Nope just brass corroding he says odd that it was red and not green but hey what do I know I m just a dumb coppersmith that specializes in brass and bronze.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Sound like the local yokels we've got up here. The utility companies (all of them) are really good at scraping the bottom of the talent barrel, finding folks that are usually worth ~$3.50/hr. when they're actually willing to work. Had four different guys from the township service dept. tell me they didn't cut the trees in my tree lawn, so after a month of research I finally did get a call back from one of the township trustees that it was done by the service dept. so the bus driver could better see the traffic from the far lane. When I asked what standards they used to determine line of sight he was amazed that I even cared. These guys make Gomer Pyle look like a rocket scientist. The guys from Asplundh Tree "Expert" Co. that came through a month before and butchered my other trees made those guys look like rocket scientist. I've never seen a group of knuckle dragging, mouth breathing nose pickers that more closely resembled the missing link.


----------



## JL7

Not sure who to blame, but yes….it's a flippin' blizzard out here…..it was 60 on Wednesday and the motorcycles were out…...not today…...

At work, we recently opened up a sales office in Costa Rica and he picked this week to come and visit the States…...he's never even seen snow before let alone a good 'ole first of the year blizzard….he was planning on going downtown tonight…..ummmm, no.

Hey Gene, bummer on the new diet and Scotch restriction…..this too shall pass….and real health care reform is just a few short months away….hang in there!

Matt - take the help and pay it back later - hope you heal quickly…...

Monte - the sander is a beast….it can also be reined back to a smooth operator. The engineer part of me is blown away by the innovations they figured out….

Thought about it…I blame Marty.

And a shout out to Gary and William….what's up?


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the info Jeff. I will probably buy another Dewalt for the short term and save the money for a good setup like yours.


----------



## bandit571

Hamburger, onions, veggies and rice….fried up in the skillet. Big bowl with lots of hot sauce…..

Almost time for that "3 Finger" meds….


----------



## JL7

Yeah Monte, I have no planned tool purchases now, but will keep a tool fund pool for the future…..

I really hate sanding, so if this cut's the time in half, it's worth it to me…....now I have to build a few end grain boards to really see the results….


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti I was pissed the guy telling there is no leak while I'm looking at it then well it's just conedsate, more like incompetence.


----------



## mojapitt

It's not that I love sanding. But I don't hate it like I used to. I remind myself that when you envision a project, you see it as a beautiful finished piece. It's simply part of the project.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry Jeff. I ordered the snow, but they shipped it to the wrong location.


----------



## JL7

I get that Monte…..I really like using the drum sander when the end grain board turns from ugly glue-up to something from another world….it's such a stark contrast….


----------



## JL7

Dang it Bill…...you better hurry for the full effect…..she's a howling right now…...


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all. Just got in from Whits and managed to do all of… nothing while there for four hours. Well, I did get two of the shims for the drawer slides in. Only to find out the drawer slides are too long by about an inch. So instead of 24's I need 22's. /sigh/. Hopefully this place will exchange them. they aren't open on the weekends though so I can't even call them until Monday. I gave up after that and came home. Not my week for drawer slides!


----------



## JL7

My brother just texted me, said he has a 4 foot drift on the deck…...sorry Bill….


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing that deep here Jeff. Half of ours melted today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where does he live Jeff?


----------



## JL7

Alexandria…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We got just enough snow to say we got some. Supposed to warm up the next couple days so it will all disappear. Have a few miles to go tomorrow, hope Monte has roads clear in his area.

Jeff we have a friend in Alexandria that usually don't answer my texts this time of year.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, roads will be fine.

Bill, some folks up in this territory don't understand your love of snow.


----------



## JL7

Hey Mark, that's cool….my roots are from that area….know it well…...

It's supposed to warm up here also so probably another year of freeze/thaw ….my phone claims it's 32 now, so this would be our first day of freezing this year…it's a record.


----------



## bandit571

Have to have a "Squaw Winter" before an "Indian Summer" can begin…..

Note the day of the first trackable (2" and above) snowfall happens,,,,, IF it happens on the 18th, you will have 18 more such snows. I am hoping ours hits on the 1st of december….....


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll probably be cutting the lawn tomorrow for the last time this season. Sorry about all the snow.


----------



## JL7

Hey Don! thanks…. 

Sometimes I just find inspiration and did this Woodstick video…..but not to out do the Randy video, which is a classic…...

Features some of Monte's artwork in the opening as well….






Just for fun…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good video Jeff.
I remember Sandra and Ham.


----------



## bandit571

Good video!

Snack and 3 fingers…...knee still hurts….

GrandBRATS have arrived for the weekend…..already been fighting. Only time they aren't? Either asleep, or into the fridge.


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff- Well done video, my friend! I'm sorry that we missed the 2 days of music and wood in Martysville.


----------



## Festus56

Friday date night is done. Relax for a few and get some sleep. Long day tomorrow


----------



## bandit571

Must be past Curfew?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.  
seems to have stopped raining here for the time being. back to creating a blog template.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
It's going to be a great day on the mesa, today. High 60s and sunny.

I thought that managing this diabetes was going to be really hard, food wise. But dear, sweet Cricket sent me some sites with lots of recipes that make the future look much brighter. I will have to eat my veggies, though.

Tuning the side pieces of Morris#2 to fit the curve of the arm is a bit tedious. Hope to get one ready to clamp today.

You guys in snow country take heart. April is only 5 months away.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Headed out on a road trip to deliver projects to the SD people. Back on the internet tomorrow evening when we get home. You all have fun !!


----------



## Gene01

Be safe, Mark.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well it's cool out this morning and I have had a migraine for 4 days now. I did glue up some 1 1/4" square strips 14" long for a cutting board I don't know what the design is yet just felt like glueing something and using the new clamps.


----------



## bandit571

It would appear we need to set up a "Puppy Relay" in order to get Miss Bandit from Eddie's place to my place. I can meet Marty just inside the OH/IN line at Centerburg? Right on I-70 Twould be on a Saturday. Need a way to get the pup TO Marty from down south.

The van I have has issues going too far…..

Sooo, anyone up for a Relay?


----------



## bandit571

Very little if any snow arrived around here….and quickly melted off. More sleet than snow. Oh well…


----------



## mojapitt

Be safe Mark

I have come to the conclusion that I have about 30 pencils in the shop and not a single eraser.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I gave up on erasers when I found that 70% isopropyl alcohol does a faster job.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

it a long dog relay i have Bandits puppy as one he had was lost to distemper ,well here is the problem , i had a friend that was going to cleveland and was going to deliver her but it was cancelled , i was going to fly her to him but air lines dont ship Boston Terriers something to do with their nose and nasal passages i think as all the dogs listed were stub nosed dog like bull dogs and such ,after thanksgiving is over im headed out to bring miss Bandit to her new home , its a long ways but either way she on her way , but if there is any that live between west monroe Louisiana and Ohio that would be willing to get in on the relay , maybe some thing like i get it to one spot and a person get it to another spot or state , would be great , but i relize it the holidays and most have jobs and your time is limited but think on it and PM me it you can give a hand , dates and places are open just some time after thanksgiving and befor christmas , , she a great dog and rides well ,i have been taking her on short runs and other than eating my chicken nugets shes ok


----------



## mudflap4869

32 Degrees at 07:00 this morning and all the way up to 41 now. Windier than a political debate yesterday, and dead calm this morning. Okla-hicky weather! It wouldn't suprize me if it went up to 90 tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my PSA for the week. If you smoke, be careful with cigarettes. Yesterday a lady flicked a cigarette from her deck and burned the deck, the back of the house and part off the roof off. Our guys got there and got it under control quickly. Today, a mysterious fire started on the outside on a deck chair. Luckily minor damage to the house, but it was likely caused by a cigarette.

I guess there's no ground transport for a dog Eddie. I'm surprised about the air travel. We put many dogs on airplanes when we used to volunteer for rescue. I guess it wasn't the right kind of dog.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't know there was different rules for different types of dogs. Isn't that profiling?

Bill, every time I see someone throw a cigarette out a car window, I want to run them off the road and whoop up on them. Really ticks me off.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings to everyone. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, great to see you sir


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Arlin. What's happenin' up your way?


----------



## bandit571

Hey, Arlin's made it back….

Keep getting "Snow Bursts" around here. One minute it is nice and sunny, the next you can barely see a city block, and then it all goes away the next time you look out the windows…..

I wonder how those SEC teams would fare, IF they ever played a game up in this next of the woods….in REAL Football weather…...


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

the way they told me was dogs with stubbed nose dont do well in flight and they were losing them and the ait lines dont want to be responsible for them ,,least ways thats what Delta s agent told me

i got to go and mow the grass hope it's the last time for the year, its down to the 60 in the daytime winters coming


----------



## rhybeka

If I was farther south and could help out I would but even if it was just from my house you're only 1.5 hours from Bandit 

Seeing the snow squalls as well. waiting on the wife to return home from class so we can go to our dinner date with friends. here's hoping she's on time. She had a few ladies running late finishing up their cards. oh well. I got the living room presentable again for the most part but I think there's still more changes coming.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, 60° is only a dream here. Made it to 34° today. Mowing grass is not an option.


----------



## bandit571

Yep, it is ugly outside….









Have seen it worse out the backdoor, though…









Will have to look at the time stamp to see when the second one was….


----------



## boxcarmarty

No bacon, no ice cream, no scotch… I think I'd rather die happy…..

bandit, I'm thinkin' a hot bowl of chili and a cold stiff drink…..

Jeff, it wasn't just Bill on the snow, I had a squall sent up there too. Sorry if it all showed up at the same time…..

I'm in for the Boston relay…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hunters searched the farm for deer today and found none. Of course behind the house were 11 of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess they didn't look everywhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found some rust at the auction today…..

Standard lathe tool set…..









Carbide tip tool set…..









This is interesting, changeable bit tool…..









Neat coat hooks lookin' for a new wooden entry bench…..









Had to get this cuz it was green and yellow…..


----------



## Gene01

For lunch had 1/2 of a green pepper, two raw carrots and a small tomato. 
Supper will be 6 oz of steak and half a pear with cottage cheese.
Ordered a couple recipe books that were recommended for low carb/high fat diet. They should give us a shopping list. I think bacon will be ok. Just not the quantities I like. 
Thanksgiving at Phyl's sister's house. Can't have dressing, gravy or punkin pie. Might as well not go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I think you could fudge a little on Thanksgiving and Christmas… and Sunday, and Monday, and Tuesday, and …..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have been having problems with my head and have done nothing for 6 long weeks. I did open the door to a few vets that I taught to turn and let them do what they wished and that was all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it's good to hear from ya Arlin. I hope you coming around here is a sign you're doing better.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene no pumpkin pie are you talking a piece or no whole pie?

Anyone else use a iPhone on the this site ? Mine is laggy when typing is it just mine.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, is that changeable bit tool a home made job? Sweet finds!
I'd be wary if Mudflap offers to participate in the Boston Relay. Little Miss Bandit might get stranded in Oklahoma…permanently! ;-)
Monte, were the 11 deer standing behind a certain knife wielding Russian chef? If so, it's understandable the hunters didn't 'see' them!
Nice trip down Martyville Lane, Jeff!
Arlin!


----------



## bandit571

I'm sure the Boss would be willing to take that chance…...as long as her "Baby" arrives here safe and sound.

Will need a heads up when and where to meet Marty, too. That little town near Richmond, IN? Centerville..Centerburg? Has a HUGE Antique mall right in town. Just off I-70. Sue and I stopped there on the way home this year…...just an idea….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit last time I was there they served pie at the centerville antique mall. I haven't been there since a my grandma passed away.


----------



## bandit571

They were showing movies from the 1930s on a big screen tv….Yep, they do have a "cafe" inside.


----------



## diverlloyd

The wife said is that the place you liked with the pie. Yes yes it is, as I have a small peach pie and small apple pie in the oven. Gene I will eat a pie for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Gene no pumpkin pie are you talking a piece or no whole pie?
> 
> Anyone else use a iPhone on the this site ? Mine is laggy when typing is it just mine.
> 
> - diverlloyd


No AJ, but my android did that yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, slow night. Maybe time to turn in?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

something has got to give here , its got down to 33* here and the dogs have taken over my bed , they just kinda pushed me out , its a 3 dog night , well 4 counting little Bandit ,i'm not messing with them thou. my central heat is out ,so ill let em stay ,they sure look warm ,me im going to the shop and drink a cup of coffee and try to figure out how the dogs took over


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for all the help, guys. You're gonna all get fat, though.

Wish I could help with the pup relay. The mesa is kinda out of the way.

Arlin, sure hope you can get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene my last migraine meds I gained 45lbs in a little under 2 months. I even change my diet to smaller portions and try to never eat everything given or made. It seems the lag is gone from typing.
I just woke up from a migraine med induced slumber, I believe it's time for a cup of hot tea.


----------



## mojapitt

Because Black Friday is coming


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, is that changeable bit tool a home made job? Sweet finds!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy, I would say it is not a homemade job, but I'm not seeing any name on it. I'm also not finding anything on line either…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here are a couple more pics…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that looks like a old scraper with interchangeable bits.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, you may be on to something…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not finding anything that looks like this one as a contour scraper or vintage contour scraper search. This design would be a push scraper rather then a pull type…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….its morning


----------



## Gene01

Not referencing any thing here. Jus life in general.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I had no luck searching either. But I can see it would be useful for scraping. The wife said she maybe able to help in the Boston relay to bandit depending on the day and distance.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy…..

Most of that white stuff has melted away….

Soooo, maybe a Saturday? Maybe a Sunday, too?

Maybe after a bit, knee willing, I can sneak off to the shop and MAYBE get something glued up?


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, I can't be much help for the relay. Sounds like a great way to meet some folks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I could meet you at bagdad lumber in ky.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte I could meet you at bagdad lumber in ky.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Wow is that a temptation! That's one of my vacation destinations.


----------



## Gene01

On your way to KY Monte, there's a real old lumber stash just north of the mesa. Stop by and I'll help you pick a few board feet. Very dry and very hard.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Watching Paul Dellers sharpening video for the third or fourth time to see if I can figure out where I'm going wrong. I fixed the one issue last time - didn't realize I was using the camber roller until I was two blades in. Think I'm going to start over with all of the blades and start my way up from 400 grit. Might take a few swipes at 320 or 250 to make sure the corners are good. Lily is sleeping on my lap like I make the best pillow so it may take me a bit to get back to the workbench


----------



## mojapitt

Alignment pins are finally in! Final sanding and routering edges has begun. Whoever graced me with beautiful weather today (PC sarcasm) I thank you.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I lost control and posted the tables


----------



## bandit571

Went from a simple glue up this morning









To something almost ready to install..









Maybe next weekend a finish will get there….


----------



## diverlloyd

I haven't been there yet monte and I'm doubtful it's in my budget.


----------



## mojapitt

Bagdad Lumber is a place I would go to get maybe a couple thousand board feet for stock, not just a couple boards. I have talked to them, they give good deals on large quantities.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte. I love that table. Is that an order or for the room.

Bandit, that panel looks great.


----------



## mojapitt

Both tables go to the same family in North Dakota.


----------



## mojapitt

Big mirror has been rebuilt and nearly finished


----------



## diverlloyd

Sweet tea drank, tacos eaten and mini peach pie devoured. Dog had a pig ear good day for her.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made chicken and steak kabobs for dinner and intended to make a peach cobbler, but I'm too full so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mmm peach cobbler I use the 1 cup recipe for that cup of sugar cup of flour cup of milk plus the fruit 350 for a hourish


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting, I'll have to remember that. A cup of everything.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are back. 740 mile road trip. Got the rocking chair delivered to a very happy lady. She didn't know we were coming that way until my sister told her an hour before our arrival. I waved on the way past Monte. No one at your show room so didn't stop. Was going to call but was kind of late already. Had all dry roads except for a stretch north of Monte that was muddy gravel. Now my pickup looks like a mud ball.

Also delivered the 4 leather briefcases and an all leather cribbage board that are Christmas gifts. Went over to our ranch on the way home today and did some rust hunting. Only brought a couple things home. Too much to look through. Try to get pictures tomorrow.

I would sure help with dog delivery but am a little out of the way.

Hello Arlin.

Looking good Bandit and Monte.

Ok think I am all caught up reading now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill self rising flour will make it a cobbler ap flour makes it a cake. It will come out golden brown on the top with a fluffy layer a gooey layer and the fruit layer. Works well in cast iron. If you want it over the top add some of the same flavored schnapps to the fruit.


----------



## mojapitt

Pemini for supper here. Very tasty, but tedious to make (ok, my wife does all the work).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Peach schnapps in peach cobbler, where can I get mine???


----------



## firefighterontheside

That all sounds great AJ.


----------



## mojapitt

I am with Marty on this one.


----------



## Festus56

Would have to be better than the schnapps by itself


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

I think I just gained 5 pounds just looking at that "skillet".....


----------



## CFrye

Note to self: Thoroughly check hearing protection *BEFORE* donning!
(image copied from facebook)


----------



## mojapitt

Hate spiders


----------



## bandit571

Got a start on some details for that box of squares









They will need sanding around the edges….plane in use?









Stanley #45. Used a #23 bead cutter. Had to remove the #12 straight cutter, first. Plane is to go all the way around with these beads..









Kind of hard to do, against the grain…..


----------



## CFrye

Nice touch, Bandit!


----------



## Doe

Hey Arlin; I hope you're feeling better soon.

Mark, what does a leather cribbage board look like?

Monte, did you ever try the cribbage template?

Morning to anyone who's up; coffee's ready. Ten business days to retirement. . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Doe, though I'm not up nearly that early.
Usually I do check inside my ear muffs. I've yet to find a black widow. Hope that trend continues.


----------



## rhybeka

/shiver/ glad you looked, Candy! wow that would've not been a good surprise!

That's awesome Doe!

Sounds like a good weekend Mark!

Sweet detail, Bandit!

I managed to get my smoothing plane taking nice shavings of pine. I need to work on the jointer or #5 scrub though - I need to clean up some pallet wood for christmas gifts and it needs flattened in the worst way.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Already at work. Need more coffee.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Something like this Doe


----------



## saddletramp

Candy…....that is just spookie. I've never found a black widow in my ear protector but I did find a med/large black and white spider in the nozzle of my propane torch the other day. I commented about it on another thread.


----------



## Gene01

Love the bead, hate the spider. 
A scorpion took residence in my son's jeans. He DIDN'T check before donning. Painful, scary lesson.

Phyl fixed chicken chunks in a heavy cream sauce with olives and mushrooms. Side of stir fry in hot peppered olive oil. NO dessert. I'll poach a couple eggs on a toasted English muffin for breakfast. 
This diet ain't too bad. Thank you, Cricket.

Broke a 3/8 bandsaw blade yesterday. Gave me a start. Had to order a new one. Seems local stores don't carry 72" blades.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy that looks like a red back spider but those are native to Australia not the USA. Good find none the less.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, i can still hear my blade from last week breaking. I lije how it takes the shape of the shroud when it breaks.


----------



## Gene01

> Candy…....that is just spookie. I ve never found a black widow in my ear protector but I did find a med/large black and white spider in the nozzle of my propane torch the other day. I commented about it on another thread.
> 
> - saddletramp


Bob, my propane guy told me that bugs of all sorts are attracted to the smell of propane. They plugged up the orifice in my portable heater.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought propane. I didn't see any bugs.


----------



## mojapitt

House flies are attracted to propane.


----------



## CFrye

Just to be clear that was not my picture or my hearing protectors. 
Only once in the 25+ years we have lived here have we ever seen scorpions inside the house. That one time was in son's bed when he was little! Gah! No stings were sustained. Fortunately, our local species are not poisonous and will only cause a painful spot if stung, but that doesn't mean a person cannot do some serious damage to themselves trying to get away from one of the little buggers. Kinda like hurting yourself getting away from a garter snake.
Cool cribbage "board". Mark!
Doe, 10 days … not that anyone is counting…


----------



## bandit571

Max has turned into a LOUD, four-legged, alarm clock…..grrrr.

Ok, now that I am almost awake, what sort of trouble awaits me today….

Ummmm.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it's worthy of a study. Is it the propane or the brass? Or, could it be the holes? Maybe a government grant to explore this poentially dangerous situation.


----------



## CFrye

Veritas just posted their newest mini tool, a 1/3 scale bevel up bench plane









Drooling here!


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Wait until a 1/2" wide bandsaw blade breaks…...1/4" was bad enough….

All that white stuff has melted away…good riddance. Still about 30 degrees too cold outside.

Doctor's visit tomorrow to see what they say about the knee. Knee was having a bad weekend…..


----------



## Gene01

Candy, there's gotta be something you could use it for. 
In case that one is too big, take a gander at these from StewMac.


----------



## bandit571

Details, details…..spent awhile sanding, handplane, spokeshave,and other assorted toys, trying to match the lid to the box..









Clamped the two into the vise, even re-ran the 45 a couple times, to clean out the beads. Finally decided to give the entire mess a coat of BLO…..so…Drum Roll, if you please..









Only way I can get a picture of the panel, kind of shiny….however..









And, thinking this might be the front/latch side?









Going to let this smelly stuff sit a while. Need to go find some hinges and a latch. Might see about making some holders for the inside…later.


----------



## bandit571

And…how long does the bLO take to dry?

Might go back down there, and add some to where it just soaked in too deep…..


----------



## bandit571

Too much sunshine coming through the windows, and making the computer hard to see….had to put a hat on to block all the brightness away.

Looks to be Chow Mein for supper tonight….I guess I could boil up a batch of noodles, and make it Low Mein?


----------



## mojapitt

I thought BLO was 12-24 drying time, but not sure.


----------



## Gene01

Drying time for BLO is weather dependent. We're at 60 % humidity. If I was doing it here, it would be 72 hours.
But, that's for applying wax over the BLO.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Another day another…. well… I sure hope there's a dollar left after all the stinking bills. Ugh!

Eight young adults from church showed up at 9 am on Saturday and we got the raking mostly done by 11:30, and then they split the crew and 5 stayed behind to haul the leaves. I took three loads to the dump in my 1-ton and the rest got re-distributed deep in the woods. Called it quits at 2 p.m. NEVER in 20 years has this lawn been raked in a day! They were awesome. Observations… the girls outworked the guys by 2:1 or better, and the two most physically fit guys, jaw-boned about fantasy football while they pretended to rake. I told the gals afterwards that if I was picking my fantasy raking team, that they were the only ones I'd pick.

Of course it rained hard Sat. night, bringing down the last 5% of the leaves, and though I had Sunday afternoon to drive around with the lawn mower towed leaf sweeper, it jiggles too much for my damaged guts and figure the odds I could get one of my daughters to do it.

Woke up this a.m. to ~2" of snow (looked just like Bandits back yard pick) and I am sooooooo glad that the leaves are (mostly) dealt with.

Final touches went on the new aircraft engine fan blade crate today, and it will ship in the a.m. So we got the job done in 2 weeks and 2 days, after committing to 3 weeks. I'm on vacation tomorrow and Wednesday, but have already gotten sucked into meeting our sales rep. to go over the crate with the customer in the morning, and another meeting with our automation contractor on Wed. Oh well, they paid me for the week while I was in the hospital (our company has no paid sick time), so I suppose I can show a little give in the other direction.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, sounds like you are well on the mend and, that's good to hear.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

So, regarding the "Boston Relay"? Is there a weekend that everyone can agree on. It would depend on when Eddie decides to motor his way north. Will need to know when I am supposed to be at Centerville,IN to pick her ladyship up.

I might wander back to the shop after awhile, and check of the BLO…..nasty smelling stuff. I need to start building holders for the inside of the box….maybe even in the lid? Single Brain Cell Sketch Up hasn't gotten that far…yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, yeah


----------



## Gene01

Good advice, Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Knee has vetoed going back down the stairs to the shop…..guess I'll just have to sit around here…..

Will report tomorrow about what I found out about the knee…..


----------



## Cricket

If you're on FB go give Monte some love for his project here!



__ https://www.facebook.com/LumberJocksCom/posts/10153819404307126


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not on FB but I still love ya anyway…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Glad your weekend yard clean-up went well Matt. I know several girls that can out work men. Sounds like you are getting better but don't over do it. Once for that is enough !

Here are a couple pics of my rust hunt yesterday. A 1000 lb Fairbanks feed scale and a milk / cream can. Next trip I will take the trailer and get a load.


----------



## CFrye

Oooo rusty goodness!
I went to the dentist for a routine cleaning. Chatting with him, he told the hygienist I'd been a patient there for 25 years. I had to correct him, I saw his dad in the same office, so it's been more like 40 (yes, years). I think I need a nap.


----------



## bandit571

Would that be an Olde Pharte Nap?


----------



## CFrye

Probably, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Naps are still free and wonderful


----------



## Cricket

> I m not on FB but I still love ya anyway…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Wait. WUT?

You aren't on FB???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I sometimes spend 4 maybe 5 minutes a day on Facebook. I use it for business.


----------



## Gene01

Facebook is the spawn of the devil. So sayeth my wife. She did have bad experience because of it.
Someone tried to extort one of her friends using Phyl's facebook identity and friends list.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

dang lots post , 
on the bandit relay any time after thanks giving i can head out , i m retired so time is open ,havent laid out a route yet but sounds like bandit needs to get to marty's ,seemed like i went thur atlanta . not sure but will be laying out the trip leaving west monroe LA to ohio any relay hand pm bandit and ill coordinate thur him , my date s sre open, just after thanks giving any time


----------



## CFrye

Comment on another thread reminded me that I had not posted about a rust hunt that took place after a class at work. Is it a good thing or a bad thing if the antique mall owner recognizes you and what you're after when you walk in the door? 
"You're the one that likes tools!" 
Yessir, I am. 
"I just put some wooden handled chisels back there a few days ago." 
I'll check them out. Thank you.









Top to bottom:
Butcher
Robt Sorby 
Buck Brothers
W?(warwon?) Brothers Sheffield
Buck Brothers
No name
Buck Brothers


----------



## Festus56

Nice find, You are going to have to build a museum rust room for all your treasures Candy


----------



## saddletramp

Marty …........ If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy and if you're correcting Mama, then Mama ain't happy. ;^)


----------



## bandit571

And….they aren't cleaned up yet?


----------



## bandit571

One of the "Joys" of having a couple rooms repainted, is having to move things out of the way of the painter….

I had "lost' an old Stanley level awhile back…...it had fallen behind a piece of furniture that never got moved, until the painter wanted back there…..HEY! The old level!

Why is this 24" long level so special?









Because it is a SW no. 3. Wood is Cherry, all the screws are present.









And both vials work. I will have to clean the "Plumb" cover again…









But, when I got this old thing at a garage sale a year or two ago….I spent…$2 on it. 
So, NOW I get to refinish the wood again…..might use the same as I will be applying to the latest box?

Makes me wonder what else is hidden around the house…..


----------



## CFrye

Early Christmas present, Bandit!


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Back pain….
First snow fall…
Temps below freezing….
Black Friday coming….

Ugggg!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took the lottery for $2 last night, guess I'll hafta go to work today…..


----------



## Doe

Mark, that's a really nice cribbage board! I've never seen a leather one.

Here's an interesting Concrete and Wood Slab Table. I'd like to try it but it's a tad heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.

Does, congratulations on your retirement. I am very jealous.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Thanks Doe, the first one I was looking for a compact one to carry on our bike travels, works well for us.


----------



## Gene01

Countdown continues for Doe. 10…9…8…7…etc. What's planned for day zero?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. headache.


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning beka and that sucks.


----------



## rhybeka

I have a feeling I'm coming down with someone's head cold. I've managed to avoid it for a while now - the two people I sit in the middle of have been sick off and on for the past few months. I've been sneezing today and horribly tired. Hopefully I can rest up today and tomorrow and get rid of it.

Got the last two drawer slides mounted last night. really worried about having to redo them.


----------



## Cricket

I will not be in the office Thursday or Friday, and I am finishing my vacation out next week.

Y'all keep the fires low while I am gone, okay?

Can the same folks help me out with contacting the right people again if there are issues?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would like to retire in 1825 days, so I'm gonna start that countdown. 1824….............

Sorry Randy…...about everything.


----------



## mojapitt

I can help also Cricket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm there Cricket. Enjoy.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks y'all!

Oh, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to retire somewhere between 3650 and 7300 days. Ugh


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

When I say retire I just mean not work at the Fd anymore. I fully plan to keep working at something.


----------



## bandit571

Why is it that when the doctors "look" at something,,,,it makes it hurt worse?

Have a lot of stuff floating around in the knee, Uncle Arthur leaving a trail. Round parts are now a bit too squared off….awaiting a call as to when the "scope" will be done. They intend to go in and clean things out.

beats getting a shot every three months….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, no more shots is good. When do you go under the knife? How long for recuperation?


----------



## bandit571

Gene: waiting on their office to let me know when…

Seems to be a spammer running around today? "Zoky4691" Can't flag him, as he merely starts a thread. 3 so far.


----------



## mojapitt

You can flag his profile


----------



## Cricket

> Gene: waiting on their office to let me know when…
> 
> Seems to be a spammer running around today? "Zoky4691" Can t flag him, as he merely starts a thread. 3 so far.
> 
> - bandit571


I got him.


----------



## bandit571

Thank you, Cricket!


----------



## Gene01

Good shot, Cricket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

She IS from Texas.


----------



## Doe

Gene, I've got a line of projects on the bench in the shop: eleventy'leven clocks, turned boxes, pens, a couple of toys for the munchkin next door, etc, etc, etc. And there's the jackalope project to finish. I'd like to start an on-line woodworking/art in general business (the pension isn't quite enough to sit around and watch TV). Fortunately, I'm getting a training allowance that will be helpful to get a sensible start. I'm really quite terrified about social networking - I think I'm the only person in the world on Facebook without any friends. It took me two or three years before I posted anything on LJs.

Beka, go to bed and stay there. Rest early and often to nip it in the bud. I hope you feel better soon.

Cricket, have a great holiday.

8 days to go and 28 days of work to stuff into it.


----------



## Festus56

Thank You Cricket ! I hope you have a great vacation with some real food like bacon after this diet of spam you have been on !!

Congratulations Doe ! I know the feeling. I had a month to decide on the early retirement offer this spring. I knew I would still have to make some money. Always had planned on going back to wood and leather when I retired, just was not quite ready yet but the package they offered was better than the next round was going to be. Had our own web site already but finally gave in and started the FB thing this summer. It has brought several projects in from all over the country and CA that would have never happened without it.


----------



## bandit571

Lid needed a strut added, to correct a bowed in side..









While I had it off the box, I added a bit of BLO to the underside. Re-using the hinges off the old drill bit box, and trying to decide which way they need to be attached to the box…









Maybe chisel out a spot for them like this? Or just flush mount them..









Hmmm. Have to wait until the second coat of that SMELLY BLO cures out. First coat had soaked all the way into the wood. May need the "Honey Jar" and up the varnish level in it. Have a few other "toys" to stash away in this box..









Might see about hanging them from the lid's strut….


----------



## bandit571

Was on the phone for awhile today…..talking to the bunch TriCare uses for pill delivery…..all signed up, and will start getting the pills through the mail in a few weeks…90 day supplies….$0…..well, all but one….it's $20. we'll see how that goes. One less trip to Wallie World.


----------



## Gene01

Got a call from the VA Choice system a while ago. If a vet needs a test, evaluation or procedure that the VA doesn't do, or its too far from home, the Choice system kicks in. Apparently, I need an opthalmological exam. Something to do with the diabetes diagnosis. They also sent me a BP testing machine. Tried it out. It didn't work. Had one battery in backwards. Finally got it running. BP was 130/76. A bit lower than at he clinic last Thursday. Just increased the BP meds dosage 3 days ago.


----------



## bandit571

My BP today was at 141/86…...about normal for me.

Hoping I can get Miss Bandit home before they work on the knee…


----------



## mojapitt

Checked mine today, 120/85


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, We'll be on duty while you're out of the office… Enjoy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't think I'll be doin' much tonight except being lazy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Randy can help you be lazy if you ask him.


----------



## bandit571

Randy even taught me….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that maybe a lot to ask for. Teaching lazy is a hard job.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, cindy is trying to get in on that program to be able to provide services to veterans who would have to travel too far to get to the VA. No luck yet.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greetings from the Great White North


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been busy battling my demons and getting sucked into my self created vortex of blah.
About time I pull my head out of my…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

So what did I miss. Everyone still above ground?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greetings. Same shi$, different day.
I'm not sure if you or Gary has been awol longer.


----------



## Momcanfixit

1500 dozen clothespins and counting. I have a show this weekend, and then the clothespin production will cease until at least March. Production was interrupted this evening for a 'photo shoot' (I kid you not) in my shop. A local microbrewery general store contacted me asking to carry the clothespins. I can't make this stuff up.


----------



## bandit571

Barely….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Heck, I hope Gary is okay.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Is Randy posting?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will your pins hold a beer up?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit - it must be the Mountain Dew keeping you going.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have texted with Gary a bit. He's ok.
Randy has been on recently. He's dreading Black Friday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah… I imagine that wouldn't be fun. What are you working on these days?


----------



## bandit571

Sandra: I could use a very different kind of "Dew" 









keeps me Irish….Irish….

How is that old tool box holding up?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy posts between procrastinations.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Remember Stella, our new dog? Well she is no more. She wasn't very friendly with other dogs, but we didn't know how bad it was. She got away from the kids, chased down a neighbour's dog and viciously attacked it. She went back to the SPCA the next day. Hard on the kids. Neighbour's dog was okay, and the neighbours handled it very well….

Being that Mr. 74 and I are so even tempered and have no issues whatsoever, we handled it beautifully… bwahahahaha


----------



## Momcanfixit

Excellent - unfortunately I haven't opened it in awhile. Once this upcoming show is over, I'm taking a break from production and want to make a few things just because. Will be using the contents of the toolbox.


----------



## mojapitt

Animals are no different than people. All of them could be hiding a demon inside.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So there you have it. As Bill said 'same sheeeeet, different day'.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thankfully my demons are generally manageable with sawdust or red wine. I haven't bitten anyone in awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Just working on a couple end tables. Looked at the order. Supposed to be 4 instead of 2. Guess I know what I am doing tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looking forward to tuning up my tools this winter, puttering away on something other than clothespins for awhile.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wish I had some exciting project going on, but I got nothin. There are rumors of projects, but the requesters are procrastinating.

Dang, sorry about Stella. That's a tough thing. Just about 30 minutes ago a friend of mine called me crying. She got bit by one of her dogs. They were fighting and she tried to break them up. Ironically I told her she needed to get rid of the other dog, not the one that bit her.


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes one must release a "little" of the demons to stay sain


----------



## mojapitt

You could always make a chair. (Nudge, Nudge, wink wink)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good news for you is that the chair build deadline got extended to the next gathering, so you have time for a chair.


----------



## Momcanfixit

A few end tables perhaps?


----------



## Momcanfixit

oooooh….. I've been eying the plans I have for the chair. I was all pouty about not having started it….. Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Momcanfixit

Do you think those annoyingly cheerful people have it figured out better than us, or are they just medicated?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have about 6-8 possible projects that I am waiting for the ok to proceed. Can't eat possible money though.


----------



## mojapitt

> Do you think those annoyingly cheerful people have it figured out better than us, or are they just medicated?
> 
> - Sandra


Stupid doesn't need medication


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait….am I annoyingly cheerful?


----------



## Momcanfixit

God no. You're suitably warped.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was a call while I was off…..husband attacked wife with a machete, hit her in the head twice. She tried to protect herself and he cut off several fingers. Then he tried to cut off his own arm. They may need medication.


----------



## mojapitt

> Wait….am I annoyingly cheerful?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


No Bill, you're just a realist. Much easier to deal with.


----------



## bandit571

Depends on how much "Dew" one has drank….

Maybe before they scope my knee, I can get that box done? Maybe tomorrow some hinges…....moving at the speed of….randy.


----------



## mojapitt

She needs treatment, he needs very harsh treatment.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' wrong with medicated, Hi 74, we missed ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe someone can enlighten me on why a woman stays with a guy like that. This probably wasn't the first violent episode that she endured.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably not Monte. I think prison will separate them now.


----------



## Gene01

Speaking of stupid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Now I'm thinking about the chair….. I like the idea. I have some Honduran mahogany that I picked up on Kijiji a few years ago without any particular reason for getting it.

Now that I'm back among my LJ peeps - I have a TS question. Methinks that my Bosch table saw is staring to get some arbor wobble.
That's fatal, isn't it? When I use the 3 blades on the arbor to make the clothespin handle grooves, the outside groove is starting to get wider. I've switched the blades around to make sure that one of them isn't warped, but it 's always the outside groove… Considering how much maple I've cut, would it be likely that I've killed my HD contractor saw??


----------



## Gene01

Hey 74! Glad to see you.
Time to trade it in. Maybe a Reaxx?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey Marty.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gene, you too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> would it be likely that I ve killed my HD contractor saw??
> 
> - Sandra


I wouldn't go that far, unless your aim has improved…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

The mother of all idiots is always pregnant. Of course for me that's job security.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm a pretty good shot Marty….. if the arbor is wobbling though, not sure what to do about it. I need a clean cut for the grooves….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been looking at the Reaxx Gene


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just wiggle the board when you push it thru…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you using washers between the blades? How big? Is there a stabilizer and the nut on the outside or just the nut. The small blades may just be deflecting due to being thin and not having stabilizers.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra, good to have you back. Really got things going here, I was away from the computer for a couple hours and you got everybody chatting. Build a chair, bookcase, side table anything , you deserve a break from your clothespin production routine.

Yes there are a lot of crazy stupid people out there. Everyday they come up with more.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, you can have Checkers, she argues with me more then Debbie. I think it's a conspiracy…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Mark, I was missing you guys.

Bill - there are two washers between each blade. I use a spacer from my dado set as a stabilizer on the outside before the nut. That's worked wonderfully until the last few weeks. I change back and forth between the three blades and a single blade during each production run, so I know it's not an installation or tightening thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Idiots everywhere. Yesterday, HP stopped a gentleman for driving recklessly. He runs from the cop. The cop pursued him. He ran a red light hitting 5 cars before coming to a stop and being arrested. Several people went to the hospital. Turns out he was drunk, no license and a warrant out for his arrest. Reporter for the local paper said it was the cops fault for pursuing him. Makes you want to scream.


----------



## Momcanfixit

AAAAAAAAAAAH. There, I screamed. I hate armchair quarterbacks…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Glad to be back folks. Bedtime for me, but I'll be back tomorrow night. Toodles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about trying it without the dado spacer. It seems to me if it had to do with wobble, the effect would be the same with each blade. Also, if they are just regular washers, they are not made with exact standards and may not be flat causing the blade to be at an angle kind of like a wobble dado blade works.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte public floggings need to come back. Let the injured decide the persons fate. It must be something in the air with the animals my dog gave the moan of utter disgust at a lady at the bank and at lowes. The bank lady gave her a treat and the dog spit it out on the floor the moaned at her( she wanted it on the carpet, she doesn't eat off a slick surface) the other lady was missing a couple fingers and wanted to let her butt. That's a family only zone,family gets to touch past the shoulders the public and friends only get the top of the head and that's only for a couple strokes and the she's ready to move on to the next person. She's not strong willed at all. 
74 I would put a dial indicator on the shaft and rotate it by hand to see what the Dunn out was. To see if it is in specs or not. Also I would be interested in the reaxx.


----------



## Festus56

Monte maybe the newspaper thinks that criminals always turn themselves in.

Good night Sandra


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, he was trying to get away from the police to turn himself into the police….wait….what

Just got back from another miraculous fire that was not started b anything. A fire just magically started on a deck. Minor fire, but it could have gotten bad. We've had several of these recently. The one this weekend was very bad. Nobody hurt, but did major damage to a house. Stephanie, who works for me, was on OT and rescued a pot bellied pig from the house, which is funny because she has 2.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough fun for one day…..see all you twerps and twerpettes in the morning….


----------



## CFrye

2 doctor's appointments today for Mudflap. His shrink said (and put it in writing!) that he is not too crazy to have a spinal stimulator implanted. That letter was delivered to the pain management doctor. And the eye surgeon stopped 2 of his eye drops! Now he only has 3 meds for the right eye and 1 for the left! He is still banned from the shop. 
Sandra! Welcome back! Sorry about Stella. 
I got some shop time tonight. Glued up a couple of turning blanks. Historically, my glue ups have been glue starved and/or inadequately clamped. Tonight I had glue squeeze out pretty much every where and 7-8 clamps on a final size of 1.5"x1.5"x14" We will see.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, good news about Jim.

I tend to use too much glue and make a mess. Just a me thing.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I have a question and a few new things to talk about

1. I do not know who but pretty sure it was at WoodNet.net but someone bought me a brand new Grizzly G1066 which is a double drum sander. So everyone is eager to test it out as soon as I get some plugs and an extension cord.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Drum-Sander/G1066R?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Also there is an Christmas auction at the same place and they are auctioning up a G0555 14" bandsaw and again some nice guys are getting that for us to.

I can not say enough of my friends here and there at how nice and helping people are.

*Now for the question*

Has anyone done any Lichtenberg Electric burning into wood? What unit did you use? Maybe a Neon Light transformer or Microwave transformer or a florescent light unit?

I have seen some traffic turnings out there and some tables like that too that were just wonderful


----------



## Festus56

> I tend to use too much glue and make a mess. Just a me thing.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ask Jamie sometime, I bet I can make as good of mess as anyone !!


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Arlin, on the new tools! Jim Jakosh has recently gotten into the electric burning as has Bob Collins.


----------



## Gene01

Arlin, here is a commercially produced set up that looks to much safer to use.
Safer


----------



## Cricket

> Wait….am I annoyingly cheerful?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Is that ME?

It can't be. Have you tried to talk to me before I have had my coffee???


----------



## rhybeka

awww! I missed the Sandra sighting!

Got my drawer boxes cut last night and was going to go back tonight to work some - and was reminded a friend of ours is coming over for dinner. Debating on if i can make it a short trip or if I should just nix it.

@Sandra that's a tough decision to make. Someone(s) failed Stella before you unfortunately for her.


----------



## CFrye

Cricket, I was just getting ready to message you, because the IP address for the iPad was showing marked as SPAM since yesterday. I found the What's my IP address website and checked one last time. iPad is fine now. Enjoy your vacation. You've earned it! We will keep the home fires burning, smoldering or stamped out (whichever seems appropriate for the situation).

Good morning, Nubbers!


----------



## mojapitt

It's cool this morning. About 27°. But I get to work in the shop so it's still good.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## bandit571

uuummmmzzzzzzz


----------



## Gene01

We had a heavy frost last night. Looked like a dusting of snow. Like Monte, it was 27 at 05:00. Supposed to get to 60 today and tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

29 and frosty here today also. Have to love nice heated shops. Maybe getting some snow this evening they say.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from the land of no sleep. Two overdoses, a respiratory arrest, an assault and a porch fire last night. That was just house one. It's cool and damp, but should be improving for turkey day and be great for Branson this weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

I would love 60° today. Maybe 50°.


----------



## CFrye

> Good morning from the land of no sleep. Two overdoses, a respiratory arrest, an assault and a porch fire last night. That was just house one. It s cool and damp, but should be improving for turkey day and be great for Branson this weekend.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did that require repeated trips, or were they kind enough(?) to do it all at once?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh no. A call about every hour, so we had just enough time to come back, lay down and get right back up without going to sleep.


----------



## CFrye

It's bad when you recognize the address of the call…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

I forgot all about Jim doing it awhile back and thank you for reminding me.

Gene

Thank you for the link I will be saving for that

Bill

At least they are keeping you employed lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

We have far too many frequent flyers Candy. I'm sure you have your own at the ER.

So true Arlin.


----------



## bandit571

Knee surgery ( same day,in & out) will be on Dec. 15th…...hospital will call about WHEN to show up. Post-op check up three weeks after that. Hope the knee can hold up that long.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, you fire men and the LEOS must get really jaundiced with all those repeat calls.
Nevertheless, you are all heroes.


----------



## Cricket

Is it bacon day yet?


----------



## mojapitt

It's always bacon day


----------



## Andrewski

One for Sandra.


----------



## CFrye

> Knee surgery ( same day,in & out) will be on Dec. 15th…...hospital will call about WHEN to show up. Post-op check up three weeks after that. Hope the knee can hold up that long.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, NO HEAT to your knee in the post scope healing period!! Cold packs ONLY!! DAMHIKT>


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes we do Gene. Just got back from one. Lady who we run often. Her latest escapade was jumping off of something at the county jail, breaking both legs. I don't know what she did to be in the jail, but she was back home.


----------



## Gene01

> Yes we do Gene. Just got back from one. Lady who we run often. Her latest escapade was jumping off of something at the county jail, breaking both legs. I don t know what she did to be in the jail, but she was back home.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's been said many times " you can't fix stupid". Or, as The Duke said "Life's rough and a lot rougher if you're stupid."


----------



## bandit571

Had camera troubles tonight….lens was getting sticky, running the battery down just trying to get the lens to extend. I thought some rubbing alcohol on a Q-tip would help…...A FULL bottle of the stuff has gone missing? Might be the the two we kicked out last week?

Anyway. I think I got the lens cleaned up…I did get a few pictures before the sticky-wicket started up…









All these toys to install two of these?









Anyway, got them installed, and then got out the 50/50 mix of BLO and Varnish, and a new brush. Letting the stuff dry for awhile, and maybe a few pictures, later? IF the camera will allow…


----------



## mojapitt

My beautiful day ended about 3 in the afternoon. Fog rolled in, temperature dropped about 20 degrees and I took my pansy butt in the house.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene that's true but only by the degree of stupidity. As they so dumb they think they are geniuses or are they just smart enough to know they are dumb? I would think the first option to be the best since you would be totally oblivious to your own stupidity.


----------



## mojapitt

Stupid people do not know that they're stupid.


----------



## Festus56

Here You Go !!!










or this one


----------



## mojapitt

I wonder if Randy is ready for Black Friday?


----------



## bandit571

Have this thing drying …









Told ya I got the hinges on…


----------



## bandit571

"Never underestimate the power of stupid people, especially when they travel in large groups…."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just returned from the latest stupid person. Drunk guy walking in the highway got hit by a car. Car mirror just hit his elbow. Then he was threatening the driver with a knife.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ready or not…...
The hoard of hoarders will be!!!

Actually, ALL the managers are frantically working on it….


----------



## mojapitt

Of course they will blame the driver. After all, what's wrong with walking in traffic.

Natural selection


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, keep a stiff upper lip through it all (and maybe a couple shots of bourbon)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's Sandra. She said she'd be here.


----------



## mojapitt

I am currently laying on the couch. That's roughly as close as I will get to any Black Friday event.


----------



## bandit571

There was a fellow that had this for his signature line

Happiness is like peeing your pants, everyone can see the results, only you can feel the warmth….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Black Wednesday is here…..


----------



## mojapitt

And why is it called Black Friday? Kind of dismal sounding.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, it's only black when the sun goes down…..


----------



## Gene01

Theey hope the sales traffic puts them in the black for the year. If they haven't seen profit til now, that IS dismal.


----------



## Gene01

Ooops. That quote in black was supposed to be a separate post. 
Talk about stuuuupid.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm here Bill, just late.

Thanks Andy - funny picture.

I'm all ready for the show this weekend. Except for one small thing - SPRINGS! They were supposed to have arrived today. Now I have the promise of tomorrow morning. I don't expect I'll sell too many clothespins without springs.

My neighbour is on standby and we'll be spending tomorrow evening assembling. I only need enough assembled for the first day, as I can also assemble while I'm there. Heard great things about this show. Proof will be in the pudding.


----------



## Momcanfixit

However I've never actually found proof in pudding. I wonder where that comes from…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well then, here it is:

The proof of the pudding' is just shorthand for 'the proof of the pudding is in the eating'. That longer version makes sense at least, whereas the shortened version really doesn't mean anything - nor does the often-quoted incorrect variation 'the proof is in the pudding'. The continued use of that meaningless version is no doubt bolstered by the fact that the correct version isn't at all easy to understand.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Think I caught Jamies cold so have another excuse to stay in the house and do nothing for a day at least. Warmer and there is alcohol closer this way. Keep me away from power tools !!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, thanks for the info, I think

Mark, get better and stay away from me.


----------



## Festus56

Hi Sandra, now I have learned something today.


----------



## bandit571

Have until the 15th to both get that box done, and pick up a pup. After that, I'm on the "DL"....

After the 15th, I may need another bottle of the good stuff…


----------



## Festus56

Probably caught in last weekend in your neighborhood Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Mark, yup I learned something too.

Don't have much to add tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

What are you having done to your knee, Bandit? Steve Austin bionic knee?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I prefer my pudding to be 150 proof.

So, you all may or may not have heard of a St. Louis officer who was shot twice in the face last week by a thug. Tonight he was at the guns and hoses fund raiser for first responders. He walked out and greeted the huge crowd. He had a scab under his nose and and one on his neck. I read the bullets are still lodged in his face. Amazing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bedtime for me.

Good night, sleep tight
don't let the bedbugs bite
but if they do, get your shoe
and beat them 'til they're black and blue
Good night, good night


----------



## Momcanfixit

Holy >>>>> Bill

That's something else.


----------



## CFrye

Wow, Bill. Last I'd read the officer was in critical condition!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, glad he's doing well. May God bless our first responders.


----------



## bandit571

Knee is merely getting a "scope" done. Clean things that are floating around in there ( and making noise) and smoothing out the rough spots Uncle Arthur left behind…....Might need some of Bill's Pudding….


----------



## Festus56

Only 80 proof here but it works


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, you just have to drink twice as much


----------



## DIYaholic

I was scheduled to work until 11:00pm tonight.
The Store Manager felt we were ready for Black Friday….
So we all got out 1/2 hour early…. (but paid until 11:00!!!)....

I DON'T have to be in at 5:00am on Black Friday….
My sentence doesn't starts until 1:30pm!!!


----------



## mojapitt

My wife doesn't work till 1 on Friday afternoon. She doesn't understand, but I told her she was lucky.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, you just have to drink twice as much
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am working on it. Should sleep well tonight


----------



## Festus56

I need to go to HD here but am waiting until Sat. or Sun. if I feel like it.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough fun for one day…...later gators…


----------



## Festus56

Good Night Bandit


----------



## Doe

Bandit, that red Yankee drill gives me the warm fuzzies. My father had one and I remember hours of fun as a kid drilling holes and I wish it wasn't lost a long time ago. What kind is it?


----------



## Doe

Happy thanksgiving my friends. I'm thankful to know you and I'm reminded every day.


----------



## Gene01

HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy thanksgiving to all of you and be safe out there today.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Thanksgiving folks. I am at work, but leaving early.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Oddly Marty, my wife is cooking pork for us today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't been in the shop in 2 weeks. Have I been really busy or am I coming down with Randyitis???


----------



## Gene01

> Oddly Marty, my wife is cooking pork for us today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Pork is good. Much better than turkey.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning and Happy Thanksgiving from beautiful NW Michigan.


----------



## CFrye

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Nubber family and Lumberjock friends!


----------



## CFrye

I 'processed' lemon bars from a package mix last night. We each had 2 of 9 pieces then I looked at the box. Servings per box:16? My brain won't make the conversion. I think 16 must be a typo and it should have been 12…maybe…because the 2 and the 6 are so close to each other on the keyboard? Oh! The 1 (in 16) is NOT supposed to be there at all! *That* must be it!


----------



## bandit571

Doe: Red handled drill is a Millers Falls No. 100, aka Buck Rogers..

Menu at my daughter's place is HAM.

Marty: Yep, bad case of Randy-itis….

Turkey Day Football! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, many base serving size on calories. Makes it look better on the box.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham is really close to bacon


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Thanksgiving morning to all, even the Canadians.

We are going to cindys aunt for lunch and then back home to get the camper and head to branson. There will be turkey.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Thanksgiving to All,

Thankful we do not have to travel today. Still not over this cold. Only have one out of all the kids that is in the area so will be alot of food for a few of us and not as much work. We are having ham also. Eat, drink and watch football will be my day.


----------



## CFrye

Jim wanted to share this… 




View on YouTube


----------



## mudflap4869

We went to Cracker Barrel yesterday for for our Thanksgiving. They were not serving turkey so 3 of us had haddock and Brian had his usual chicken livers. 
Todays menu is still up in the air, but I would settle for hot bisquits with honey. We have some left over Pintos with ham hock in the fridge, might just warm them up and chow down.
Hey it is noon and we havent eaten anyting yet. Just too lazy to get off our fat xxx and even frie an egg.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Thanksgiving to my extended LJ family! So much to be thankful for! Menu for the Broussards is turkey, and ham, and pork roast. With the side dishes and desserts, I am pretty confident that we have all the food groups covered.


----------



## Festus56

Jim and Candy that is an awesome singing of a great song !!


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you all had a great day. Semi-vegitative state here.


----------



## lightcs1776

Just a quick drive by to wish y'all a happy Thanksgiving,wether you live in the States or elsewhere. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## bandit571

Buuurrrpppp!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't drink too much tonight. Need your best behavior tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Power Nap is completed…

Was over at Neanderthal Haven…..there is a sharpening thread going on for ice scrapers…..like the ones you'd use on the car…..Not sure if..
They need to use the Ruler Trick to add a back bevel
Does the back need to be perfectly flat….or can it have a hollow..
Does it need a chipbreaker to reduce tearout?
How does one measure the thickness of the shavings the scraper makes..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Branson has been achieved.


----------



## bandit571

House fire west of Jackson Center,OH…...one person got out, one did not. Haven't heard IF they were renting the place, or it was the owners. Two story house was fully engulfed when the trucks arrived. No names released yet as to who she was.

Not a very good start to the holiday….


----------



## Neverfinished

I am new to this forum. I am looking for some help with a project. I am making a walnut dinning room table. It is a simple harvest table with basic mortise and tenon joinery and clean lines. The quality of the wood is really what makes the piece impressive. I want to show case the grain with the finish but I have three kids all under the age of 5. does anyone have a suggestion on how to finish it that will preserve the beauty of the wood without my family destroying it.


----------



## CFrye

Welcome to Lumberjocks and the Stumpy Nubs thread, Neverfinished!
Poured epoxy would be one option for a durable finish.


----------



## mojapitt

First, Welcome to Lumberjocks Neverfinished. As one of 5 boys growing up in our house, I fully understand what damage children can do.

I personally use precat satin lacquer. I see several on LJs use many different finishes. Maybe if Charles Neil is listening he can give you a good durable choice.


----------



## Gene01

Great meal yesterday. Wife's oyster dressing was a hit as always. Wonderful turkey, and trimmings. Celebrated SIL and BIL's 50th anniversary and son's birthday and DIL's birthday. All are within the week.
Phyl made Boston Creme pie, at the birthday boy's request, and pumpkin pie, as well.
I was allowed to eat some raw oysters before they went in the dressing. And, got some of eveything else but the potatoes and Boston Cream pie. 
There was Sashimi and sushi for appetizers so, I got partially full before the meal. 
Great day with family.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Branson has been achieved.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, stop by Buster and Juli's and fix ya a turkey sammich…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Branson has been achieved.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill, stop by Buster and Juli s and fix ya a turkey sammich…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


A leftover turkey sammich sounds good, but i think ill cook some sausage and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Neverfinished, you could put the furniture behind glass doors so they can't get to it, or consider Monte's choice for catalyzed lacquer. It is very durable and resists scratches, staining and water rings…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Raise your hand if you're ready for Christmas now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sent my son out this morning to get me an electric smoker, I'll be practicing for the Christmas ham…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Raise your hand if you re ready for Christmas now…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


For the spirit of Christmas, yes. For the commercial side, never


----------



## boxcarmarty

After buying that big sectional a couple of months back, I may hafta burn a few pieces of furniture in order to make room for a Christmas tree…..


----------



## saddletramp

Mornin' folks from beautiful NW Michigan, hope y'all had a safe and wonderful holiday. Not a big fan of turkey so we had fill-it mig-non and a good bottle of Bordeaux. Great meal, great wine, great time, the Lions won, life is good.

Y'all have a goodun


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy left-over day Bob…..


----------



## CFrye

The Lions won, Bob? Wow! We finished off the last of the lemon squares, and the beans and corn bread yesterday.
Not necessarily in that order. Hopefully, all the self-induced belly aches will be treated or resolved by the time I get to work tonight. Oh, and the Black Friday mob injuries, too.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Neverfinished, do you have spray capability or are you looking for a hand applied finish


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…....No room for Breakfast…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Did someone say raw oysters.. that should be the the designated Thanksgiving food, forget a turkey . Love them, a little cocktail sauce and horseradish and maybe a cold beer and Good to go.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> raw oysters… a little cocktail sauce and horseradish and maybe a cold beer and Good to go.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


My choice of chow when I'm down around the Gulf…..


----------



## Gene01

Believe it or no, there's a couple cajun places in Phoenix that has them flown in from NOLA. Or thereabouts. 
One will only serve them from now til about March. Guessing thats the season for the best ones.
Although, I've eaten them in NOLA in June and they were fresh , big and delicious.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here while recovering from my cold and eating too much yesterday. Leftovers are good, pie, ham, beef and pie. No oysters here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Listened to one of my crappy uncles a couple Christmases ago power vomit for about a hour after eating a bad oyster from the stuffing. One of my best Christmases ever he was talking about all the new stuff he bought then turned white then green and ran outside to chuck could hear him all the way through the house. It was instant karma greatest gift a person can receive.


----------



## mojapitt

10:00 an. Drove by Menards. Still not safe to try to go in.

Great story DL.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it was the best of times. When we left my wife asked why my family was the total opposite of me. I learned what I didn't like.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I always heard the rule for oysters was never eat them unless there is an "R" in the month.. meaning it has to come from colder waters….. BUT I agree I have had them in NOLA in the early summer after that it is SHRIMP time…

Here in VA we get them from the Chesapeake bay… good stuff

Funny DL… I did the same once .. but didnt stop me from eating them any chance i get.


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles it was better then the wallet they gave me with a crisp five dollar bill in it. That side is all about money and themselves. Never could eat them my brain say it's a no go same with most cured meats summer sausage and such. The brain and nose say it's no going in my mouth don't know why just always been that way.


----------



## bandit571

Bummed out, now

Went to check on how the finish was drying on the box…....it had "crazed" and bubbled…...Grrrrr

Sanded and scraped the mess off….one spokeshave will never talk to me again…

Sanded down a level that had a Cherry body ( Stanley No. 3 SW 24" Level) and gave it a simple coat of straight BLO….will see how THAT turns out. May wind up dumping the "Mix" stuff out, and try something else.

Bummer…..


----------



## Gene01

> I always heard the rule for oysters was never eat them unless there is an "R" in the month.. meaning it has to come from colder waters….. BUT I agree I have had them in NOLA in the early summer after that it is SHRIMP time…
> 
> Here in VA we get them from the Chesapeake bay… good stuff
> 
> Funny DL… I did the same once .. but didnt stop me from eating them any chance i get.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Shrimp and/or mudbugs etouffee or jambalaya. MMMMMMmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud bugs sounds good to bad it not in my area.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  happy belated thanksgiving - looks like everyone is still above ground and out of jail (except for that lady Bill had to treat the other day at work). We braved black Friday for lunch and a movie pick up at Best buy - that wasn't bad but they were totally filled to the gills with people. We were in and out in a hour after standing in two lines. (jules had to exchange a video game she got me for the right system). I stopped and got her ice cream on the way home and there's cherry pie left over from yesterday. trying to get my jointer in shape to shape up some pallet boards I brought in this week and let acclimate. Life is good


----------



## bandit571

Bought a rattle can of spray Laq…....will see how it goes….


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bandit571

Never really had a "Mix' craze up on me like that. Never really dried, either. Just gooooo-eeee. Yuck. Sanded what I could back to bare wood…..almost. Debating on whether to apply a fresh coat of BLO only, then try the rattle can lacquer. Test it on that level, to see how it does. waiting on the coat on the level to dry out. 
Rattle can is by WATCO…..might be good enough for this?
BTW: Stanley used Cherry to make that No. 3 level back in the1920s…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ /sigh/ started planing one of the pallet boards I brought in with my 7c jointer and it appears the lateral adjuster is totally gone. I got tired of adjusting the blade to get a curl. Think I may just get one of the #5's running and use that as a jointer/scrub since the board isn't very long.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I happen to know someone with THREE no.7s…two are even the "c" model…..won't mention anynames, but he lives in Bellefontaine, OH. Might be willing to trade…..


----------



## bandit571

Or, at least bring the No.7c over here, I might be able to fix it up…..

A step off the back porch today,,,didn't go too well…..knee lit right up, and hasn't quit aching…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stores were ridiculous in Branson. Left several because we did not want to wait in a mile long line. I did get some new Adidas shoes. Had great BBQ for dinner, my favorite place in Branson, Dannas BBQ. The tool outlet had a great deal on the ridged planer. $189 for a reconditioned unit. Didn't need it though. I did get a cordless tool battery.

I will not eat oysters in any shape or form.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did a drive-by on Menards about 2pm and it was still pretty packed, figure I'll stop another day to get 3/4" particle board for counter tops…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Picked up my new smoker from my son. Gonna hafta go to the grocery now to fill er up…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm just frustrated because of course I'm trying to flatten/joint this pallet wood and I can't seem to get any plane other than my smoother going. I'm going to have to go to Lowes and try to match the threads on the screw that holds the blades down and the other plane needs a tote screw. Somehow these have walked off of my refurb table. I'll see if I can get up to you soon though  I was going to try tapping it out but for now I'm going to try muddling through for now. I've got six boards to do!


----------



## bandit571

Bring them up here, shouldn't take all that long to do….

Stanley threaded bolts will never be found at Lowes nowadays…..they used their own special tap and dies.

One can BUY the taps and dies…~ $35 to $50 each…....or go out and find an old rust bucket for the bolts…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good first evening at the show - back at the hotel, Christmas with the Kranks on TV. Wine and crackers…. all is good.

Happy belated Thanksgiving


----------



## rhybeka

Ugh. not what I wanted to hear, Bandit. I'll have to take another go-round in the shop tomorrow morning and see if the screws are there and I just missed them. going to give up while I'm behind. Sugar cookie making is on the docket for tomorrow so we'll see if I can get outta the house


----------



## bandit571

SANDRA!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know you had to travel to do the show…..good luck tomorrow


----------



## Momcanfixit

BANDIT!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Travelling with a friend who does the show also. Splitting the costs and the company is good.

(mini break from the usual chaos too)


----------



## Gene01

> Mud bugs sounds good to bad it not in my area.
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL, I didn't think there was any place in the lower 48 that didn't have crayfish.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, having a cohort is great as long as you don't go "Thelma and Louise" on us.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My third glass of wine would like to tell you all how wonderful you are.

And good night!


----------



## bandit571

Goodnight,Gracie..

Getting ready to check on the lacquer results…as soon as I get a cat off my sore leg. Why do they always sit where it hurts?

If I remember, I might take a picture or two,,,,


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I checked on the spray lacquer…..so far so good….









Turns the cherry a bit darker? Doesn't seem to bother Beech, though..









but it does turn old Rosewood black..









So far, no bubbles, and no crazed surface. Might be good to go for in the morning.


----------



## DIYaholic

Black Friday is in the books….
Wasn't bad, by the time I got into work….
However, I did earn a few cold ones!!!
glug….
glug….
glug….
aaahhhh!!!!


----------



## bandit571

Where's mine? I need something to numb the knee….


----------



## DIYaholic

I left yours at the store!!!
Ask for the "High Knee Can"!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene there is no place that serves them around here. As close as I can get to that is ask the owner of j gumbos if she will order some and make some gumbo with them. She buys the just the tail meat for that. I used to eat there for lunch four days a week until the migraines got worst.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Time to go fishing. Well, in a little while. Kids are still sleeping and cindy is still in bed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, depending on the age of your Stanley, the early ones are hand cut threads, the nuts are matched to the bolts…..

Randy, Sandra thinks we're wonderful after 3, what about you???

Bill, see if you can catch AJ some mud bugs…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll give it a shot, but mudbug fishing is difficult with rod and reel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ll give it a shot, but mudbug fishing is difficult with rod and reel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just break the eyelet off the end of the rod, turn over a rock, stab them with your rod…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, that's a good idea. You got a rod I can borrow?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, Sandra thinks we re wonderful after 3, what about you???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sandra may need alcohol to put up with you….
As for me and the others…. We are naturally wonderful!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Many areas have crawfish, but most of them consider them as bait, and not food. Shrimp, oysters, crawfish, fish-we got all that here in "The Sportsman's Paradise".

Good to see you Arlin, Doe and Sandra!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy….


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get moving about, once this Mountain Dew is done…...easier to see with BOTH eyes open…

Will get the Cherry Box back to the shop, and add a coat of BLO…...and let it sit a while….


----------



## diverlloyd

Wife went to crossfit and brought me back a pumpkin doughnut and some lemon doughnut holes. Never had lemon doughnut holes but they are amazing they are filled will lemon filling.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Going to be another nice day here, maybe up to 52 deg. and sunshine. Have a jewelry box to glue up for a Christmas present. Probably about all I will get done today. Still feeling the effects of the cold.

Good job Sandra, hope you can keep up assembling to match the sales.


----------



## bandit571

Coat of that smelly BLO is on the Cherry Box…....will do a wipe down in a little bit…..as soon as I find something to wipe it down WITH. Then see about that rattle can….


----------



## bandit571

Wipe down completed…..will let it sit awhile. See what it is like after the ballgame. Rag has been taken outside and laid flat…..let the weather deal with it.


----------



## Gene01

When that BLO soaked rag dries it'll make a great frisbee.


----------



## mojapitt

Sniff Sniff, coffee maker died (2 months old)


----------



## Doe

Quick question: I want to stick some pencils together with CA glue to tack them together in bunches, then embed them in polyester resin. Is that ok or will there be some chemical nastiness?


----------



## Doe

sorry, that was two questions


----------



## bandit571

Have no idea….

Still haven't wandered down to check on the Lacquer finish…yet…

Corner of 161 and 23….....anyone brave enough to drive there? MI=27…..TOSU=30…2 OTs. "Gold Pants are being awarded….again.


----------



## mojapitt

Easy cowboy hat rack


----------



## mojapitt

Went to Ace Hardware. Young man asked if I needed help. I asked where the toggle bolts were. He didn't know what they were. Found them on my own.

Um


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I like going to the copper fitting section and asking for parts by actual name. It confuses the hell out of most of the people.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps …

Hope you all had a nice TG. My mom is visiting from AZ, so we're enjoying some family time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Quick question: I want to stick some pencils together with CA glue to tack them together in bunches, then embed them in polyester resin. Is that ok or will there be some chemical nastiness?
> 
> - Doe


Huh??? hang on a minute, I'm gonna need another beer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Does, after the CA dries it shouldn't react with the epoxy resin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm glad you showed up Monte, Bill was looking a bit confused on that one…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have found many ways to experiment/screw up with epoxy


----------



## boxcarmarty

Master of mishaps???


----------



## Doe

Thanks Monte.

Marty, sorry to confuzzle you. I should have included a link to a Colored Pencil Clock. My mistake was thinking triangular pencils would work, but they don't because the triangles aren't flat. Sooooo, what I want to do is stick 5 together with a thin dowel in the middle to make a flower sort of shape, then bunch them together and cast. Clear as mud? I thought so.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking what monte said, after the glue dries it should be fine with the resin. I wasn't confused.

I caught about ten fish today. This is one of my biggest….it's not big.


----------



## Festus56

I keep wanting to use epoxy on a tabletop or something besides crack filling. Some day I will get to make a big mess too.

Nice Bill, at least you caught some.


----------



## Gene01

Doe, I use CA to hold embedments like rocks in place then pour epoxy over it. No explosions yet.


----------



## bandit571

Results so far on the re-finishing of the box today…..took a while for drying times….no craze nor bubbles going on..
Test fit of some of the toys for the inside…









Lid is about full…









And there might be a bit of room left in the box….









Close the lid. Awaiting on the battery to charge back up, and the tripod to show up….then MAYBE as a Project post?


----------



## Festus56

Nice hat rack Monte and nice box Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I keep wanting to use epoxy on a tabletop or something besides crack filling. Some day I will get to make a big mess too.
> 
> - Festus56


Me too Mark. I'm jealous of Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Great fish Bill. My wife wants to go with you.

The more I work with precat satin lacquer, the more I hate epoxy.


----------



## Festus56

I have 10 or 11 coffee cans of bottle caps just waiting for a bar top sometime


----------



## mojapitt

I don't even want to make another bartop. Pain in the butt.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, something you forgot to mention? Just got a winter storm watch for Monday night through Wednesday morning.


----------



## Festus56

We did not get that, guess that's why this is the banana belt


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to just rain here on Monday,,,,,might just be a "normal" Monday. Low 40s all day long…..November finally remembered it IS November….

Watched two out of the three Hobbit movies today, debating on the third…


----------



## bandit571

Posted that box as a project, as it MIGHT have enough boards to qualify…..









Maybe..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Take that lady fishing Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Heading into Wyoming to finally finish that order.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

One more day before returning to work, I did manage to clean up the yard in the woods yesterday. Anybody want some leaves???


----------



## bandit571

Work? Isn't that a bit like Snow? seeing how they be both four letter words.

trying to decide whether to drive the grandBRATS back home today, or sit around and hope someone wants some boards planned down….....


----------



## Gene01

Work has been deleted. As has employment. There's no longer a need for such words on the mesa.
Replaced by such terms as nap, fun and enjoyment.


----------



## mojapitt

If "work" is used in conjunction with "wood", then I love it. If it is used with my "real job" then I dred it.


----------



## mojapitt

Back in South Dakota. Of course I forgot about couple little things that will require one more trip. Arg


----------



## mojapitt

Locally, gas is under $2 a gallon


----------



## Gene01

Agreed, Monte. Woodwork equals enjoyment. There's another word we've lost….JOB.
We're still hovering around $2.17 up here. It's usually .20 lower down state.


----------



## Doe

> Work has been deleted. As has employment. There s no longer a need for such words on the mesa.
> Replaced by such terms as nap, fun and enjoyment.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was going to take offense at your remarks, but hey! 5 days left!


----------



## bandit571

Looks like i haul the GrandBRATS back to their home in a bit…....seems all I'm good for is a driver of the van….

Doe: Took me about 10 minutes to get used to retirement.


----------



## Gene01

No offense intended, Doe. Count down continues.


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT interested in driving 40+ miles with three people screaming at each other over stoopid s…...tuff…

Loudest wins does NOT work too well inside van, windows rolled up.

Stayed home.


----------



## bandit571

Snuck down to the shop, instead….have a saw to rehab. Been sitting around too long…the saw has, not me…









Sanded the plate clean. Used a soak in PBBlaster, and then more sanding. Wipe on-wipe off BLO on the handle…









IF you look close, you might see part of the etch Disston used. There is also a "10" just under the handle. Stands for 10 ppi. 20" long handsaw. Needed a hammer to try to pound out the "kinks" in the plate. Almost straight..now.

Will try to sharpen Snaggle Tooth up, as soon as my eyes are ready, and I file the saw files….might go and buy a new one…
Saw is being "Jointed" at the moment..









That little file wasn't working…go with the bigger file..









Run them down the tooth line, until thet all are the same height…almost..









No, it isn't missing any teeth…this MIGHT take awhile….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, you suck…..

bandit, you suck…..

Doe, you almost suck…..


----------



## CFrye

What a difference a day makes. 
Yesterday's drive home on top. Today's on bottom. (Did I post this already?)


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Mark is retired also


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was foggy like that here too Candy…...yesterday anyway. You did not post it before.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark sucks too…..


----------



## Festus56

Gee thanks Monte !!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Back from the Moncton show. Long hours but good sales. Probably good enough for me to consider next year.

Thanks to my Monte-like superhuman push in the last few weeks, I still have at least 150 doz in stock, which means 
CLOTHESPIN BREAK

Looking forward to tuning up my tools, tightening bolts replacing blades, fiddle farting around the shop and possibly starting a chair.

Doe - 5 days??? Lucky duck. 37 months perhaps for me. Depends.


----------



## bandit571

Retired means I can sit here all night, or all day long….and not have to worry about having to be at some place that wants me to actually….work.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hitting the hay. I'll try to show up for the party a bit earlier tomorrow evening.


----------



## DIYaholic

Party…. Did someone say PARTY?!?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

*PARTY* !!!!!!! at Randys ,


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit im heading your way i hope to head out on the 2nd or third ill check with marty and Mark to see on the Bandit relay , still getting the map laid out , want to stop in Kentucky and see the Ark if i get close to it ,http://www.cnn.com/2016/07/06/travel/gallery/noahs-ark-encounter/index.html will pm and get the logestic of the relay


----------



## StumpyNubs

Been away for a few weeks. What did I miss?


----------



## bandit571

Just the usual…..

Nightmare on North Elm Street…..even the house number is "bad"....3-13? As in 313 North Elm street…

Eddie: Let me know where to meet and when…


----------



## mojapitt

Yesterday they issued a Winter Storm watch for Tuesday. 6"-12" of snow expected. This morning it was decreased to 1-3 inches. Tonight we have a Winter Storm Warning with 6-16 inches of snow expected. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

I'd prefer you keep that white stuff out there, or at least send it to Jeff….At least wait until AFTER Eddie gets back home.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Some snow here, but not enough to accumulate. Won't be long I suppose.

Coffee is on.


----------



## Momcanfixit

STUMPY!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Waiting on the coffee pot to finish brewing. then it's time to start morning reports. Joy!


----------



## Gene01

74, did I miss it? Did you get the saw arbor issue sorted?

29 deg. Nasty wind storm last night. Snowed a bit but nada left this am. Not gonna get past 40, today.

Phyl is driving her sister Judy to Phoenix today. Her sister's husband has Alzheimer's and he took off in their old vintage Bronco last night. Got in a minor fender bender near Phoenix. Judy had contacted our county sheriff earlier so the Phoenix cops had the info. They impounded the Bronco and took him to a hospital. Judy will get the Bronco out of hock and drive him back home. Don't know yet when they're leaving. It's a 200 mile drive to Phoenix. They don't want me to go. Judy can handle him pretty easily. Especially, since he'll be doped up.
Phyl and I are hoping Judy finally sees the need for some sort of home for him. It's really wearing her down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.

Gene, that should be an eye opener. Thank god no one was injured.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be windy here with a small chance of flurries today.

Glad you had a great show Sandra, now you can relax a bit !!

Hello Stumpy, welcome home !!

That is scary Gene. I lost an uncle in a car crash that way. Hope all works out, it is sad to it happen to people.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think putting a spouse in long-term care is particularly hard on those who believe in their wedding vows. Till death do you part and take care of each other till that time. Another entity is coming in and mandating a divorce that neither side wants.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I think putting a spouse in long-term care is particularly hard on those who believe in their wedding vows. Till death do you part and take care of each other till that time. Another entity is coming in and mandating a divorce that neither side wants.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There comes a time when caring for a loved one becomes almost physically and emotionally impossible. Judy is there, I think. 
My mom and dad went through the same thing. Dad visited mom in the home every day. She never recognized him, but he continued to visit until he passed.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately you can break the physical stress, but you never really lessen the mental stress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We see it all the time. Constantly we go on calls and think, he needs to be in a home. its difficult to make it happen when they don't have someone, such as a son or daughter to make it happen.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, sorry to hear about your SIL's husband and the situation as a whole. I see the effects regularly with my wife's grandma and while she has good days and bad, the bad ones are easier to remember despite wanting to forget them and remember only the good ones. She too had a bit of driving trouble as minor scraps and dents that couldn't be explained kept showing up. I'm not sure how her kids finally worked it out (I think someone anonymously reported her to the DMV so she'd have to take her test again, which she of course failed) but there didn't seem to be any animosity toward anyone in particular when it was all said and done. At least she was driving an older Altima that wasn't too powerful or heavy.


----------



## mojapitt

For those still interested in the Festool sander sale, you can still order at the same price here.

http://www.festoolproducts.com/power-tools/festool-sanders/festool-201234-pro-5-ets-125-req-random-orbital-sander.html


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday…. Back at the salt mines.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it says sold out won't let me put it in cart.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I checked the link and it states they are out of stock and I'm not seeing anywhere that one can be ordered and available whenever they catch up with the demand created by the sale. They did mention that it was a limited time offer without actually specifying what the time was.


----------



## mojapitt

I did cancel my order. I was annoyed about the delay and I really think I need to get a bigger/ better system.


----------



## mojapitt

As much as I am not looking forward to the snow we're going to get, looks like Jeff will get a lot more.


----------



## ssnvet

I still need to clean my gutters (eves troughs for you mid-westerners), so I'm hoping the snow holds off for another week or two.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…over the weekend, and through this morning

On St Rt 117 north of here…one driver swerves, hits a pole and overturns in the ditch…to be followed by a second driver who HIT the pole laying across the roadway, to be followed by a third driver from the other direction who also hits that pole, and then overturns into the ditch and hits a second pole….

There has been a murder on the other side of town…

Trying to take a friend to therapy class this morning,....someone had missed the curve/passed too much traffic….wound up going through a fence line, taking a large fence post along…wound up way off the roadway….we get stuck in traffic as first-responders arrive, the pull over for the County Mountie, and then again for the EMS Squad….

Tried to get lunch about noonish today at McD's they were three wide at the two lane drive-thru….parking place was opened only after someone backed out.

Then that mess over in Columbus this morning….yep, gotta be Monday….


----------



## Outnmbrd

Love the channel and this looks like a lot of fun too!


----------



## ssnvet

Why is it that in their rush to report every fart they sniff out, that the press gets almost every important story totally wrong these days? The only active shooter at OSU today was the campus police officer who plugged the Somali duffus who jumped the curb and rammed his car into a group of students, and then stabbed the kids who came to ask if he was alright. Not quite the "mass shooter" story they had obviously pre-planned their reporting for. Just waiting for Bloomberg's flunkeys to start their mass media campaign for greater knife control. :^P


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Dan. Welcome. This is a fun place.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, no sense of the media telling the truth now. They're on a roll.


----------



## bandit571

That nice Craftsman sanding center I picked on a rust hunt? Seems to have either "thrown the drive belt" or,,,broke the belt. So, now I will need to look into a new belt for the thing…..only used it twice, anyway.

Gotta be Monday…


----------



## diverlloyd

Hi dan

Matt I hope they don't do that. It will be like England everything is a weapon including the butter knife.


----------



## mojapitt

Our little cold front from our friends in Canada is upon us. Just don't know why it has to come with 45 mph winds.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide…what goes best with homemade potato pancakes, fried egss…and…BACON…stacked up like a sammich on a plate…..


----------



## bandit571

Layer of pancake, layer of egg, repeat as needed, final layer is another pancake. Surround the stack with bacon. Eggs over easy, fried in the bacon grease. Still have plenty of bacon left…..


----------



## mojapitt

Start with the bacon on a plate. Anything you add is fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home from Branson. Time to winterize the camper tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop time tonight will amount to looking at the shop from the window in the house.


----------



## diverlloyd

Potato cakes don't need anything else unless you put some ketchup on the side to dip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I eat potato cakes and pyrohy with sour cream and cottage cheese mixed together.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife (Russian) has a very interesting choice of music tonight. Best described as angry accordion. Kinda like aggressive polka.


----------



## mudflap4869

French fried sweet potatos and chicken salad for dinner. BOB ate taters and didn't touch the dead bird. Guese who forgot to turn the deep fiyer off. After about 20 minutes I smelled smoke. Yep, kitchen looked like a fog bank from smoking vegetable oil. It's monday in Oklahicky too.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my wife says that the cottage cheese is better in Russia. She said that I ate when I was there the first night. I don't remember as I was still terrified from the cabinet ride from the airport.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello and welcome Dan, enjoy the show.

However it gets stacked up sounds good to me Bandit.

We got the wind Monte but only flurries for tonight they say. So far no moisture at all.

Finished a leather top jewelry box today. A present for a birthday in a few weeks. Starting on rebuilding / finishing a cedar chest that was started nearly 20 years ago. Dusty job so far sanding old wood.


----------



## mojapitt

A message from Carol, Andy's wife. He will again have surgery on Thursday for a new tumor. The treatment with the cyber knife did not work.

We once again must keep him in our prayers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy out best thoughts and wishes for you buddy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

He's always in my thoughts. Wish he didn't have to be. Damnit.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill, my wife says that the cottage cheese is better in Russia. She said that I ate when I was there the first night. I don t remember as I was still terrified from the cabinet ride from the airport.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Are Russian cabinets that uncomfortable to ride or was it the cabinet driver?


----------



## CFrye

Andy, you are in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would never really ride in a cabinet…...in any country.


----------



## mojapitt

I was told ahead of time that you had to be suicidal to drive there. In my opinion, you have to be suicidal to even ride in a cab there. There would be gun fights in the streets if we drove like that.


----------



## Festus56

Hoping for the best Andy, you have all of us pulling for you !!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thinking of you Andy. Still laugh whenever I think about the complaining we were doing about shipping and you trumped us with the perils of shipping frozen equine semen…..

Hi Dan, welcome to the funny farm.

Gene - sorry for the challenges your family is facing. Alzheimer's is a terrible disease.

About my saw arbor - I was gone to a craft show all weekend, haven't had the saw fired up. Prefer to think about it later… as in after Christmas later.

Alarm is set for 4:30. Leave the house at 5. Mr goalie-man is on the ice at 6 am.

Monte - you're welcome for the cold front. Kids are excited here because our first storm is coming tomorrow night. The prayer lines for a snow day are already warming up.


----------



## Gene01

Andy, our thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, tell them no snow days. Give them the story about walking to school 2 miles through blinding snow, uphill both ways.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Backwards, with coal for lunch. And we were thankful for it….


----------



## bandit571

Fingers hurt now…..Files need a handle…200 saw teeth have been filed ( I think I got them all) Test drive pulled to the left, filed the left side of all the teeth to remove a burr from all that file work.

Will "joint" the teeth again…tomorrow, and file all them teeth again….

Good Luck, Andy!

Forgot about ride a single speed bike to school..3 miles each way,in a thunderstorm, too…


----------



## DonBroussard

Prayers for Andy and Carol and the family.

Gene-Sorry to hear about the family issues. Alzheimer's is a terrible disease.

Dan-- Welcome to this bunch of crazies. You will likely find almost all of the regulars here to be a warm, kooky bunch.

Monte-That snow story wouldn't work for my kids and grandkids. It got to almost 80F (26.7C)

Bandit-That's a lot of filing!


----------



## mojapitt

I would really like 80°. Just got 2 Christmas orders. But the show must go on.


----------



## HerbC

Keeping Andy and Carol in our prayers.


----------



## bandit571

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night Gracie….


----------



## Doe

My thoughts and prayers go out to Andy and the family.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

prayers for Andy and his family ,for strength for the battle ,and a recovery


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! everybody up for coffee!

I worked on rabbeting my two drawers last night - got that done and a long talk with the new shop owner when the old shop owner stepped out for a bit. I think he's got his head on straight but man is it going to be an uphill battle for him. That said I had enough issue with inside the blade outside the blade rabbet cuts as the router bit was out for sharpening. Tonight I'll cut the drawer bottoms and hopefully will be able to get the drawer slide drama done. After all that I went home and crashed on the couch after dinner until it was time for bed.

Alright, better get back to work!


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning. Had my coffee at 4:30 this morning. It.s 7:30 and time for my first nap before Stumpy gets here and cracks the whip!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nap sounds good to me Mike.

I still occasionially make or measure cuts to the wrong side of the blade Beka.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you forgot the part about having to drag a sibling behind you to make a path to find your way back in the snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That happens to me too Beka. Really makes ya mad doesn't it?


----------



## Gene01

Its COLD on the mesa.
23 when we got up. 34 for the high today. No snow, though. Thankfully.

It snowed yesterday while Phyl was driving home from Phoenix. But she made it without incident. They couldn't get the Bronco out of impound. Some sort of bureaucratic foul up. Judy will drive down in her car, rent a tow bar for the car and tow it home with the Bronco. Then, it'll go to the daughter's place in CA. Daughter is scouting residential facilities near her place. It needs to happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, properly cutting along the line is a quick but harsh lesson that we all have to learn and keep straight.

Good morning world. Snow and high winds here.


----------



## Gene01

My fence is on the right. It cannot be switched without a lot of hassle because it serves as the router fence, too. 
Consequently, I got used to always measuring from the right side of the blade….unless I'm cutting thin strips off the left side.


----------



## bandit571

Got up too early, stumbled around a bit went back to bed…..Now having LUNCH! Having missed Breakfast.

Always used a combo square to set the fence on the old saw I had. Sliding part was sat along side the closest mitre slot. Measured between the blade and the fence, using the tooth that leaned towards the fence.
Also helped when I did grooves and dados on that saw, to set the marked board on the saw walk around and look to see where the cut was going to go. IF it was set right, then the cut could be made.

Another trick I used….I added a wood fence to the mitre gauge, long enough to go past the saw blade. Then run the fence through and let the saw blade trim the end to length. Then I could reference off of that.


----------



## bandit571

Speaking of which…here is the old saw I used to use









Sold last winter…









That mitre gauge..









You can see why it won't fit down in the Dungeon Shop…
Bought it brand new back in the late 1980s…


----------



## bandit571

BTW…WHAT is for lunch today…...


----------



## rhybeka

I had leftover baked Ziti and french cut green beans and apple sauce. still feels like I want something sweet though.

@Bill yes - but more worried I'm going to screw up! It's Whit's saw set up so I'm less familiar with it than my own even for all of it's issues. He's got a General and it's really nice but he knows it's quirks. I was setting for 3/16×1/2 or vice versa. @Gene his is like that as well - fence is on the right because the router is there as well. Thankfully they all came out good. I had Whit double check my second cut. my first cut luckily was just too shallow. The bed the new owner is working on has 13 drawers - and all will have chevron'd fronts. I only have two drawers with wormy red oak fronts so I consider myself lucky!

I'm seriously thinking about selling my power tools and going galoot.


----------



## ssnvet

We took delivery of our new metal working lathe and have it mostly set up in our new garage shop, so I figured I'd post some pics.

Here's the lathe…

















And the mill is to the left…









and a very old surface grinder to the right…









We have a center isle, here viewed from the machine side you can see the heat treatment oven for hardening steel parts.









And on the other side you can see a work bench, vise stand and a couple tables for layout and assembly…. along with a small metal cutting horizontal band saw.

















We insulated the 24" o.c. 2×4 stud walls with fiberglass bat and used 1×10 pine boards for the interior wall surface. It's far from tight and all the windows are single pane glass, but it's a shop, and we can keep it 60 deg out there with a 220 v. ceiling mounted heater.


----------



## ssnvet

Thoughts and prayers reaching out to you Andy, as you get ready to go under the knife again. Praying for wisdom and steady hands for the surgeon and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Festus56

Monte this is my world today at 35 deg.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I would love 35°. 22° now and hoping for 30°.


----------



## mojapitt

Just brought wife to work in this


----------



## Festus56

A lot of difference here compared to there. We didn't even have any frost on the windows this morning and no wind.


----------



## saddletramp

> BTW…WHAT is for lunch today…...
> 
> - bandit571


Cheddar, bacon potato salad and the last of my pickled horse co….............er…....pickled bologna.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take that weather tomorrow monte. Today I need to get the camper winterized.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When you measure to the blade Beka, what are you measuring to? I always measure to a tooth that is facing the side of the blade that I need.


----------



## mojapitt

I measure the same as Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Home, much better


----------



## bandit571

YUCK!!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka lay it out on a piece of scrap and color in the waste. Then you will see where the piece needs to be.


----------



## bandit571

Twould be nice if'n you'd be sending that back towards the north….


----------



## bandit571

When Cricket gets the "Application Error" BS fixed, I can post a "Rudolph" for the scroll sawyers around here…


----------



## bandit571

Anyone else having trouble loading a picture?









Hmm, must have been a hiccup in the system..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, but I haven't made any reindeer lately.


----------



## bandit571

Can't leave these sitting where Max can get to them…..he about destroyed the one he found….


----------



## Gene01

Max is just practicing for the real thing. Better keep him penned up the night of 12/24.


----------



## mojapitt

Note to self, beat up UPS driver at first opportunity for not only not delivering package to the house, but for cramming it in a mailbox that it wouldn't normally fit in. Grrrrr


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte did they damage the package?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since when is ups allowed to use the mailbox. I've had fedex numerous times say undeliverable because there is a bit of snow on my driveway.


----------



## bandit571

I need to keep an eye on the weather for this weekend….also need to get the oil changed in the van.

Centerville Antique Mall. Is it open on Sunday, too?

That is about as far as the van can be trusted, one way. At least about a 2 hour drive, maybe three, depending on the weather and the idiots on the interstate.

Will be looking at Google maps for the best route there…..van won't make it all the way to Marty's place, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… 60 and sunny here today, I'll try not to complain too much…..


----------



## mojapitt

They didn't damage anything putting it in there. But I had a very tough time getting it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just dropped Checkers off at the vet where she'll get her tail tied in a knot tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That'll hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

She weighed in at 61 pounds, a bit large for a dog that is only suppose to be 45 pounds…..


----------



## bandit571

Got into the mid 50s here today, lots of sunshine, too. Might be more of the same tomorrow….after that?


----------



## mojapitt

We didn't get to 30° today. Shoveled a lot of snow.

Where is Randy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, maybe eddie can fetch him when he drops the dog off and bring him to ya…..


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie would be welcome here as well. Might be a touch out of his way.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit they are open 10am to 6pm 7 days a week. The forecast for us is rain and upper 40s for the weekend. So is the relay going on this weekend?


----------



## mojapitt

Hey folks, I just had a great conversation with Andy. He wants you to know how much he misses being here and truly from his heart how much he appreciates your prayers and support at this time.

I extended the love and prayers from every person here.

I thank God that I am not too big to cry.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte 
Andy keep up the fight.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is another reason to hate people

http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/local/malnourished-girls-found-on-pine-ridge-indian-reservation/article_0fc8257d-951b-5b00-8154-fbc742596182.html#utm_source=rapidcityjournal.com&utm_campaign=%2Femail-updates%2Fbreaking%2F&utm_medium=email&utm_content=2BAEF51A0E1C74C034463E79CD4252A6DFB6861C


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing surprises me anymore Monte. The mother needs to be charged as well. Our would have been son, Nate, would be 7 years old now. No telling what his condition is now. Can't be too good, knowing where he was going, an overcrowded home and not with his birth mother.


----------



## mojapitt

I will always believe in very harsh punishment for those who abuse children in anyway. They are the most evil of souls.


----------



## diverlloyd

I second that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No reason to bring them back to society.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm…..

Hang in there Andy!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hello All, Helped another LJ today. Montana Bob came over and I helped him on one of his boxes with my laser. Check it out here

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/281178


----------



## bandit571

A little AC/DC Live at the River Platte…...amongst other stuff….mood is now much better…


----------



## bandit571

Route to Centerville, IN has been mapped out. Son will be going along, with his own cell phone. Who do I PM the phone number too?

Bellefontaine to Springfield on St Rt 68 hang a left onto I-70…...turn south sometime just after Richmond…..99 miles, one way. Just under 2 hours. Might even be shopping inside when the pup arrives? have to get the good deals before Marty gets there….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that's just awful about those girls.

I thought it was illegal to use a mail box for other than poatage paid US mail. We often get packages that UPS has carried but was handed to the post office for delivery. They got some kind of an agreement. We have a locking mail box with a slot for letters. A large pkg. Has to be picked up at the PO.

Nice job on that box, Mark. Rhoda will like it. Bob does nice work, doesn't he?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Well, had my first huge mistake last night. glued and pinned both drawers WRONG. front and back needed to be on the inside and I put them on the inside. Whit didn't even catch that in the dry fit we did last night. /sigh/ I was able to get four sides and a front/back out of what I had left so the pieces that can be seen will be out of the good ply.I went and got some cheaper ply last night from Lowes and will finish re-cutting tonight. Yeah, I know I'm learning but that's an expensive lesson to learn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gmorning.
We too get ups packages that have been delivered to the post office and then delivered by them.


----------



## mojapitt

Interstate 90 is still closed this morning. Another day of accomplishing nothing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - sounds like you're learning lots Only rabitting I know involves pie.

Thoughts are with Andy and Carol…

Matt, thanks for the shop pictures.

Snow day here. Schools are closed, and our road is not yet plowed. And so it begins…

I didn't click on the news link. Cruelty to children and animals is a special kind of evil.

Still dealing with my new boss. However HIS new boss just arrived. I worked with this upper boss before. He knows my work and has already asked me my opinion on a few issues which tells me that I can hopefully go back to doing what I know how to do and stop having to babysit. (Gee I hope neither of them is lurking…..)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I do not miss working outside in that stuff Monte. Hard to believe the difference a few miles makes. Another nice day here again. Bright sunshine and 23 right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im dealing with my new boss today and tomorrow. Her name is Cindy and I have to work for her while Brenda is off. She doesnt pay very well, but does let me surf the internet. She makes me answer the phone though.


----------



## Gene01

There are some who love winter weather. I'm not one of them. The older I get, the more I dislike it. 
It's 22 on the mesa with bright sunshine. At least there's no snow. It's only 20 steps from the house to the shop and the shop is at 60, now. Forgot to lower the thermostat last night…$$$

74, please check that arbor. I was awake all night worrying about it. 
Seems like the Peter Principle is at work. Really good bosses are rare. They don't last long, though. They usually get promoted.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene….....programmable thermostat.

I just scheduled my truck for all kinds of scheduled service as its about to hit 150,000 miles. Diesel particulate filter service, injector service, transfer case fluid, rear axle service. This could be pretty pricey, but I need the truck to last me several more years.


----------



## mojapitt

Anything with Diesel is expensive. Love mine though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

yeah, it would be hard for me to ever give up having a diesel. Ive had one now for 13 years and cant imagine going back to a gasser.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra I'm at least out of my gloomy state from last night (courtesy of my grilled cheese with bacon for lunch). I'm going to have to be careful rabbeting the new plywood as it's thinner core than the nicer stuff I bought. The original sheet was B2 grade - I think this stuff is like B/C grade. there's some knots in one side and small filled spots but over all it's good. I also feel you on the boss situation. I felt like I was babysitting for almost a year and then got moved to another boss who isn't a micro manager and lets me do my job.

Is it closed due to snow?? I was hoping we'd get some this weekend but I'm not sure if it's going to be cold enough. Weather guys aren't worth squat


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Beka, snow and wind. Not pleasant here.

Curious about Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm.

Oil has been changed in the van, new filter, too. New saw file has been bought, latch for the box, and some "keepers" for the inside…

Menards "quality wood" remnants were all 2x junk. Not worth digging through.

Not much else to report…57 degrees and very sunny outside…

Seems to be a spammer running around today?


----------



## diverlloyd

Wanted to sand some cutting boards today don't look like that's going to happen. Oh well maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Highway is open. Heading to town.


----------



## bandit571

New file has been used on the saw….found a broken tooth, too. Grrrrrr. Sat that saw aside, for now….may just cut all new teeth? Might make it into a rip type of panel saw…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…supper or nap…...or both? Haven't seen Mr. Gumption today….

The "Get up and Go" has got up and went…..will be a lazy day.


----------



## bandit571

Nap first, then supper.

Spammer is called "hnau" there is another one that targets projects on their "favourites" page.

Holders had the wrong fasteners….needed screws, not bolts.

Turned downright cloudy, then turned colder.


----------



## mojapitt

While I don't like to look at gift horse in the mouth, I believe that our Canadian friends are sharing entirely too much of their cold air with us.


----------



## bandit571

Latch is installed, and that was quite enough for today…









Even got a better look at the lid, despite the camera wanting it more yellow than it is..









Tool holders are going to wait on the right screws..

Hoping all that white stuff stays up in Stumpyland. That is why we have the Snow Belt up that way, to keep that sh…stuff up to the north end of the state.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I just could not wait to tell everyone here and I am just so excited.

I have been waiting for a local lawyer to get started on the Non Profit license since June and he has absolutely done nothing at all.
So today I called my Chamber of Commerce and told them who I am and what I am wanting to do. So this lady put transferred me to another lady there and she is so excited almost as much as me. She and the COC has been wanting to do something like this for the last several months.

Long story short she is going to contact some people she knows to get the non profit done and maybe a building all by Jan or Feb next year.

Now with the several of the individuals who wanted to volunteer will have a chance and we just might be in business soon.  
Also a van might be in the process to pick up any vets who can not drive like me.

(Kicking my heels in the air happy)

Then when we open up I will let everyone know who would like to be there at the opening


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty awesome Arlin. Do let me know. It would be nice to take a drive to Iowa.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's great news Arlin.

Gene - I will be careful. The TS won't be turned on until I do a full check up, maintenance. It's been put through the wringer in the last 12 months. Time for an upgrade, but not quite ready to bite the bullet.

Beka - yup. When the roads are too bad for the buses to run, usually the schools are closed. Our street only got plowed after 3 pm today, so I missed a half day of work. Roads are ranked for priority - hospitals etc…

Monte - I heard people say that Trump would be president when something froze over…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte - I heard people say that Trump would be president when something froze over…..
> 
> - Sandra


That's actually really funny


----------



## mojapitt

We have many "celebrities" that feel very cold.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Another snow fall warning for tomorrow. I didn't tell the kids before they went to bed. If it's closed again tomorrow, there will be cartwheels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would do cartwheels too. I think I still can.


----------



## mojapitt

Cartwheels here would require assistance and possibly 911


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Guess the spammer missed me again.

Good to hear Arlin, always good when someone wants to help.

Hello Sandra. Waiting for hockey updates now. No cartwheels here, would be a wreck if I tried that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's all she wrote for me tonight. Just did some cyber daydreaming looking at cabinet saws.


----------



## bandit571

Might be about time to call it a night…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing, I haven't done anything for 2 days and I feel exhausted.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good Evening All,
> 
> Guess the spammer missed me again.
> 
> Good to hear Arlin, always good when someone wants to help.
> 
> Hello Sandra. Waiting for hockey updates now. No cartwheels here, would be a wreck if I tried that.
> 
> - Festus56


You can do some mental Cartwheels, but than again some might hurt them self's doing that to over Trump

Bandit

Love the Box

Monte

Sometimes the mind needs a rest to besides the body


----------



## Doe

Arlin, that's wonderful!!! I wish you the best of luck getting it set up.


----------



## Doe

one day left . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

You suck!
Good morning.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', the devil is calling for blankets.

Fantastic news, Arlin. You're in for an exciting 2017. Wishing you the best of luck in your worthy endeavor.

74, thanks for the update. I'll sleep better, now. Hope you get your new saw soon. Who made your old saw?

One day and a wake up, Doe. I'll bet Gerry's jealous. When is the party?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Arlin, that is AWESOME!

Sandra - yeah, we have that here too. The main road through our plat/neighborhood/etc is plowed quickly because we live less than 1/4 mi from a fire station and they use that road to cut through all day every day. main issue is that usually plows our street in - kinda sucks.

As much as I don't like the cold I'm ready for some colder weather. Time for some monthly reporting I guess.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer came back…...bhui?
Morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Second day at the salt mine. Today she wants me to fax something! Shes a slave driver.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin that is great news.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another clear cool day here.

She is making you work today Bill? Did you get a raise?

Waiting for an epoxy filled crack to dry so I can finish a repaired table leg. Slow drying.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> She is making you work today Bill? Did you get a raise?
> 
> - Festus56


Yeah, I got to buy myself a doughnut and chocolate milk.


----------



## HerbC

Offering prayers that today's surgery will safely remove Andy's tumor and that he will be healed of this cancer. Also praying that his wife Carol can have the strength and courage to deal with this problem.

Herb


----------



## mojapitt

Herb, Andy will tell you that Carol is 90% of the strength in their marriage. A wonderful person no doubt.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the message that we just received

Andy in ICU. DOING GREAT!! Surgeon says it went well, he got it all. May have some swelling that may cause some speech problems for short time. Don't see any evidence of that however. Thanks be to God for another successful surgery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, thats great news. Glad he finally got to hear, they got it all.


----------



## Gene01

> Here is the message that we just received
> 
> Andy in ICU. DOING GREAT!! Surgeon says it went well, he got it all. May have some swelling that may cause some speech problems for short time. Don t see any evidence of that however. Thanks be to God for another successful surgery.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yippee, yay, hallelujah. A big thumbs up a a hearty thank you to the surgeon and team.
Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## Festus56

Great News Andy !!! We like successful !! Get well soon and here is to a good and quick recovery. There are still mules to ride and logs to saw !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Great news, GO ANDY!
Recover, heal & rehab quickly!!!


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, must have stuttered


----------



## DonBroussard

Woohoo for Andy and Carol! Thank you, Jesus!


----------



## Doe

Excellent news! Extra prayers going out.


----------



## bandit571

Third time is indeed a charm.

Great news.

Gene: I posted a sort of plane over at TPW that someone wanted…..Hopes to make one of these "critters..









Took quite a bit of work to take an older one apart, so I could take pictures of each part laying on a 1" x 1" grid.

Maxwell did a number on some of the parts, too..









Used to be the "Antlers"....


----------



## diverlloyd

Great news for Andy. I hope your recovery is fast.

I finished 2 cutting boards I don't know if I want to post them as projects but know members like to look at things for ideas.


----------



## mojapitt

There are many that look through the project posts for ideas.


----------



## diverlloyd

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/281538

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/281530

Ok here they are.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice boards AJ. Gotta love maple and walnut together.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I just hate to use the walnut but I had some kind of scrap pieces and thank you for the complement.


----------



## bandit571

Everytime I get up from my chair….this happens..









Shop Cat decides to nap.

Walnut and Cherry cutting board, been in use ever since I made it..









Almost time for a coat of Mineral Oil again….


----------



## mojapitt

It's very important for cats to get quality naps


----------



## mojapitt

Menards sales must be down. I have received 11 emails for this week's sale ads.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm supposed to be cleaning but its just not happening


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sorry I missed Andy going into the hospital but so glad he is not only doing better but will be back here with us too.

Doe

What is in one day?

Bill

She pays you enough doughnut and chocolate milk. Wow you get paid very well


----------



## bandit571

Evening twerps and twerpettes…..

Finally got my chair back from the Shop Cat….

Igor must have flown in today..









Rumour has it he has a new job…...no,I am not about to sharpen THAT thing…( handle is a steel pipe!)

Have enough trouble with handsaws..









Since this saw was made just up the road from Marty…does that mean I can blame marty if the saw doesn't work?


----------



## bandit571

Route has been laid out, oil change for the van has been done. Hoping to fill the tank up at Huntsville,OH…..BEFORE we head out. Gas WAS @ $1.91 yesterday…..

I have my son's cell phone number, in case anyone needs to call me while on the road. We do have a sweater for Miss Bandit, for the ride home.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Randy / Arlin and everyone else.

Another nice day here, got some progress done on the cedar chest rebuild but no pics yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, Doe is retiring in one more day.
I do like doughnuts and chocolate milk, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well if your coming through Louisville let me know we could do lunch.


----------



## Hawkeye1434

Hi y'all I just wanted to be a part of the largest thread I have ever witnessed on any site forum EVER!! Stump nubs congrats I didn't even realize this was going on for so long.

"Do it right the first time" recknerhomeinspections.com


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Hawkeye. All are welcome here.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Hawkeye


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hello Hawkeye

Fabulous news about Andy.

That's all I got tonight. Kids had another storm day today.


----------



## bandit571

Almost time for another Mountain Dew before turn-in tonight.

Two of the stair treads to the shop have cracked apart, need to replace them tomorrow, sometime. Will use some plywood that is on hand. Don't want to change the step heights.


----------



## diverlloyd

Drywall screw vs hard maple = cussing and two impact driver bits obliterated and more cussing. I really liked those two bits.


----------



## Festus56

If it was me it would have been heads snapped off the screws. Usually improves my vocabulary


----------



## diverlloyd

I thought that was what happened then seen the screw head still there and tried the driver again. It just spun then looked at tip it was half there switched and repeated the process. Then the regular drill wants to work on its own time not my time. I will need to take it apart and check the trigger assembly and all solder joints and connections.


----------



## bandit571

Down in West Liberty, OH there is a fellow selling a Rockwell 8" tilting arbor saw and a 4" rockwell jointer, both on a stand, need a belt pulley…...$150….. Can supply a phone number IF anyone wants…


----------



## rhybeka

I still have to get the other side of the garage picked up to get the car parked in it this weekend. Hopefully the weather and my gumption show up! TGIF all!


----------



## Gene01

FRIDAY!!! Doe's last day of working for the man. Congratulations, Doe.

A few more days and I'll retire from chair building. On to rifle cases and jewelry chests.

Cold, here. Still no snow. I'm glad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Are we having a retirement party tonight? I'll be there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uhhhhhhhh it's a rough morning and to top it off jury duty selection paperwork. This will be the third time in 4 years. A waste of everyone's time and effort.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Cool and clear here too. Should get near 40 deg today.

Get more done on the cedar chest today but am waiting for the top. Found a guy with a big drum sander to get it flattened out.


----------



## Gene01

> Uhhhhhhhh it s a rough morning and to top it off jury duty selection paperwork. This will be the third time in 4 years. A waste of everyone s time and effort.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Got one two weeks ago for Federal Court in Phoenix. Filled out the questionnaire on line. I was excused because I'm too old. Didn't want to drive down there, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye….fellow humans and Randy….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, so…what's fer Lunch?


----------



## rhybeka

breakfast is for lunch.

I may try tackling hickory for this cabinet I need to build for these two homeless drawers I made.


----------



## bandit571

Knee is aching, debating on doing that stair job…..since I have to go down the steps to do any work…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Congratulations Doe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hawk

Welcome


----------



## mojapitt

Are you kidding me? The spammer king of them all? Biggest crap on the planet!


----------



## bandit571

Everyone needs to "block" this …thing..


----------



## diverlloyd

"Ted" more like spam king and theif of intellectual property


----------



## bandit571

Anybody else suddenly feel the need to take a shower?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit a shower with comet and a toilet brush.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mom and dad went thru their LP's and gave me mine.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a spammer a day lately?


----------



## rhybeka

thankfully the coffee is kicking. unfortunately I still don't want to work, I want to go to the shop!


----------



## mojapitt

Latest from Andy,

We're home. He's weaker than last time and still having trouble with carrying on a conversation. But he is resting much better at home. Post surgery MRI showed no signs of any tumor!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's more good news.


----------



## Festus56

Good to hear Andy !!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy is full good news. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Doe

The day is done and I am officially retired.

Gene, the party's at my house as soon as you can get here. Make it fast before the money runs out . . .


----------



## Gene01

Yea!!! Good for you, Doe. I'll bring the Scotch. 
We need pictures of the party. At least one of your face with a BIG grin.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yea for Andy!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Congrats Doe…..

How many projects have you finished since retiring???


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Doe. Wish I was there.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, how is your weather?


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news continues to pour in from Tulsa. Keep on trucking, Andy and Carol!

Congrats, Doe! I remember when I retired. I had to have surgery to remove that perpetual smile on my face.

Arlin-Congrats to you on finding a passionate helper to move your noble project forward.

Welcome, Hawkeye.


----------



## bandit571

Homemade, Crock-pot Chilli, with crackers and shredded cheese for din-din…..

There is two layers on that broken step…...not sure I want to add a piece of 1/2" plywood on top…..or just cut a hunk of 2×12…....hmmm, will go with the plywood first….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The quarry is closed on Saturdays for the winter now, but that doesn't stop them any, I still hafta work tomorrow. Don't these people understand that I need a vacation???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Checkers is coming around to being her old self again after having her tail tied in a knot. She only bites me twice a day now…..


----------



## bandit571

Max seems to wait until almost back home, then he lays down in the van…and snores…..

Need to take Max and get him "fixed" before too much longer….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congratulations Doe, enjoy not having to go to a job every day. Enjoy doing what you want when you want now !!

Time for the Friday date night, I am getting hungry. Just need to decide where to go now.


----------



## bandit571

Beware the Monday Morning After Gotcha…....the Monday morning after one retires…..sometimes they wake up and get in a rush to go to work….only to realize….they don't have to go anymore…...Gotcha!

Took me about…...10 minutes to get used to being retired…...right after I turned in all my "Company Stuff" and left the plant….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, how is your weather?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Recently…. mid forties to fifties and a wet mist or rain in the air.
Cooler temps are coming this weekend….
Hopefully not freezing temperatures!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

Oh yeah….
Hi y'all!!!


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to be -2° part of this week. I miss 90°.


----------



## DIYaholic

> We re supposed to be -2° part of this week. I miss 90°.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope that -2 is in celsius!!!


----------



## mojapitt

No, unfortunately it -19°C


----------



## bandit571

Monte: try to keep that cold stuff up your way….35 degrees around here is quite cold enough, for now.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte: try to keep that cold stuff up your way….35 degrees around here is quite cold enough, for now.
> 
> - bandit571


Personally I would like to give it away asap.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sliced up an onion, sliced some taters, cut up smoked sausage. Fry it all in a cast iron skillet with a dash of liquid smoke. Wake the BOB up and tell her what is on the table. Then get out of her way before you get trampled. ( I do believe that if you served her vanilla pudding, she would probably sprinkle Lawrey's seasoned salt on it.) Then she blames ME for HER not being able to lose weight. Just can't win!


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Send that cold stuff to Greenland, I hear tell that they need it over there…

Have a crockpot of homemade Chili simmering away…..does that mean I need to hide it from Candy?
bad enough I have to hide these two out of sight..









No.7 and a D-8…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No coffee here.
Not much to do around here today. Gotta put up a new ceiling fan. Not too hard, but it's a little high. It's about 10 feet off the floor hanging a from a 3' rod.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hmm scrounging for something to make to eat. Not sure what it will be.


----------



## bandit571

They be calling for snow flurries tomorrow around here…..hope Miss Bandit has something warm to wear. Looking like Centerville, IN.,Sunday, about lunchtime or a bit later? Need the Puppy Tracker turned on…..

Morning fellow Humans, and Randy…..


----------



## Gene01

Hanging a ceiling fan is just sooo much fun. Our place has six and Phyl and I hung them all….twice. The originals were builder's specials. We had to replace them one at a time, as they each stopped working. Two are on 10' ceilings with 1' drop pipes. Two of those were over beds which weren't there for the hanging of the first ones. We didn't move the beds. Two people standing on a bed, hanging a fan would have made a great video.


----------



## bandit571

Who was playing Stan, and who was playing Ollie…....?

Mountain Dew is about half done…..one eye is fully awake, the other…..work in progress.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ceiling fan done. Biggest problem was that I had no light to see by.
The fan in our great room is on a 6' pole and the fan is still 14' off the floor. That won't be fun to replace. I have to bring an extension ladder in the house.
Supposed to have rain, then snow, then rain tonight.
Gonna go see if Wally World has a scope to put on my 22 rifle for killing armadillos.


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 40° today. Not holding my breath. Just got order for biggest table in have ever made. 5'x9' farmhouse style. Not needed till late February.

Getting finish room restored for use. Too much stored in here during the summer.


----------



## diverlloyd

Has anyone used the diablo air hose from harbor freight?


----------



## Festus56

They look like they should be ok AJ. They are rubber. I have the Central Pneumatic red hose in the retractable reel and it is good.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

managed to get my plane till french cleated to the wall. desperately needed some storage in the winter bench area so I can keep working on christmas gifts. Believe it's time for another trip to the garage for some scrap wood for chisel hangers and something else…if I can remember what!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rifle is sighted. Let me at the armadillos. Liam got to shoot for the first time. He was excited.
Mark, I've been wanting that reel. I'm tired of tangled up hoses.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmzzzzz


----------



## Doe

Thanks very much everyone.

Randy, in my head or really? I'm getting close to 100 in my head; in reality, not so much.

I slept really well last night. I still woke up early, but not stupid early. We're having filet mignon with a good bottle of wine for supper; yesterday it was just Thai takeout to celebrate.


----------



## Festus56

Bill the reel is nice but one has to tighten up the spring every few months. Sure helps with hose clutter.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone hear from eddie lately?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anyone hear from eddie lately?
> 
> - bandit571


Over on his bench thread…..


----------



## bandit571

Ok, been there. Good looking bench.

Big bowl of ramon noodles, covered in homemade chili….and a grilled cheese sammich.

have to haul the two GrandBRATS back home in the morning, unsure IF I am supposed to continue on to Centerville, or not….Maybe an hour's drive.


----------



## bandit571

everyone must out and about this evening….


----------



## Festus56

Just listening here


----------



## mojapitt

Here, tired and waiting for supper.


----------



## mojapitt

The tabletop with the glass in the center is getting a steel base per customer. Leaving me this base for a different top. Doing some thinking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm here. Just got 2 boys in bed after watching the grinch movie.


----------



## Festus56

Just a new big top would look good Monte.

Probably be here all night watching the WNFR in Vegas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I will never know mark my brother dropped of 50' of the air hose from menards. It's on sale for 12.99.


----------



## mojapitt

It will be a farmhouse table design. Just gotta try to be a little different.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: an Elipse is a fancy name for an Oval….....

easy enough to draw…..a few nails, a long string, and a pencil…..


----------



## bandit571

Puppy Relay? I'll check back in the morning….


----------



## mudflap4869

23:40 hrs and fart sack time for this old man.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Up and running. Well, drinking coffee and thinking about moving.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I bought a whiskey barrel yesterday that would look good on those legs…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit and Marty let us know how the antique mall is.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Haven't heard anything, I have no plans for today…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I bought a whiskey barrel yesterday that would look good on those legs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Was it full?


----------



## bandit571

Morning…

Haven't heard a thing, yet. Unsure WHERE eddie is at the moment. I have to haul two GrandBRATS down to Huber Heights today. Corner of StRt 202 and I-70. Only way to contact me on the road, is through my son's cell phone.

Unless eddie is heading to my place? I know he wanted to stop down in Kentucky to view the Ark ( built by an Amish crew,BTW) while he was out and about. Bellefontaine might be a bit out of the way…..


----------



## bandit571

I wondered who bought this one…









And yep, it was empty…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I was very disappointed when I got it home and found it was empty…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

Sure…empty a barrel, and not share a wee drop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Last week, before I came into work the crew had hit the engine bay door with the truck. This morning before I came into work the crew hit the door with the truck, again. At least there was no damage to the truck and the bay door hasn't been fixed yet. We have a timer that closes the doors 4 minutes after the alarm goes off. Ultimately they need to get out the door sooner, but we will probably increase the time to 5 minutes. Also the sensor needs to be raised so it does not pass under the front bumper.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get the GrandBRATS back home today, they have school tomorrow. But, without anyone else being at the antique mall, not sure I'd make the trip over there..stopped there with Sue on the way back home from the jamboree…nice place. lots of stalls, too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Think it is outside Christmas detail today. Not going to be very warm the next few days.

What is the barrell going to be Marty? Still haven't decided what to do with mine in 2 years.


----------



## bandit571

Samich for lunch…..GrandBRAT is acting up….LOUDLY. And…he thinks he is being "cute"....NOT!

Sometime around 2pm….they are both on the road home….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit looks like the 11th is the date im shooting at , my friend has backed out of going to see her friend so i checked on fling her to ya but they dont fly certain breeds of dogs like boxers and bull dogs and Boston terriers but did find a carrier that connects pet owner to other that are traveling and found a lady thats is going that way on the 11th , sounds like a nice lady she raises boxers and so knows how to handle them well, ,have talked with Marty and when the details are worked out well swap phone # ,i have to hurry up and get her to ya im getting to attached , she a loving dog and has good temperament , as i raised my dogs not only for the type of breed but the temperaments , she dose talk a lot when she want something , like if the water bowl get empty she lets me know as she can,t quit get in the tolit yet,i think her and max will have a blast together , i told bandit with those ears you looks like the president Obama


----------



## bandit571

Looking forward to her arrival….


----------



## bandit571

By the time I get those two BRATS back to their home…I'm going to need a barrel of Whiskey….when I get back home.

Cordless circular saw to cut out a panel of plywood. 8 screws to attach the panel to the broken stair tread. It will do for now. Debating on doing the entire stairs that way…...to even things out a bit.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here is my fun afternoon, came back home to a chewed up pain pill bottle from Checker's surgery. After shoving a turkey baster with hydrogen peroxide down her throat, we sat around patiently and waited for her to puke. She is in her kennel now where hopefully she can stay out of trouble the rest of the evening…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What is the barrell going to be Marty? Still haven t decided what to do with mine in 2 years.
> 
> - Festus56


I think I'm just gonna let it be a barrel, maybe make it a nice 'lil cradle for it to sit on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, they always know the wrong thing to chew on. I've used a lot of peroxide over the years.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, beer bottles is another one of her favorites, beer and pain killers… she may have a problem…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hi, my name is Checkers and I am a crack puppy…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think an intervention might be in order. I can send Junbug. You don't have crayons, markers, weeble wobbles or anything else laying around do you?


----------



## Gene01

Doggie rehab?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think an intervention might be in order. I can send Junbug. You don t have crayons, markers, weeble wobbles or anything else laying around do you?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think she already ate all of those things…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lets do something different tonight and talk about WOOD, Give me some suggestions on cleaning up this whiskey barrel. I thought about using a deck cleaner, but I don't want to loose the print on the top of the barrel. Maybe some mild detergent and a soft brush? The rings are loose, which will make them easy to clean up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Opps, forgot to add the pic…..


----------



## mojapitt

Steel brush. I would save the writing also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

TSP and some bleach. I doubt it will take off the writing, but I could be wrong.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I figured a wire brush would scar the wood…..

Bill, A deck cleaner is a mild form of bleach, wasn't sure if it would fade the print???


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can use TSP without bleach.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For my house logs I did about 4 oz of tsp in a gallon of water.


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking of removing dirt, you are right about scratching the wood. Could you use a stiff fiber brush. Will you lacquer it when done?


----------



## bandit571

Raining down in Huber heights on the way home tonight…further north we went, the snowier it got….ground is white around here. I HATE Snow…..

Max has a thing for chewing paper….any paper…..even steals a roll of it…paper towels, or TP, doesn't matter. Also, shoes with memory foam insoles…..loves to chew the insoles.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll put some sort of coating on it afterwards, lacquer or poly…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I know Tsp is some good shhhtuff…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got some you can have…....you better go to the mailbox now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ya better wait a few days before sending it, I don't want it to get wet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just checked on crack puppy, she's singin' the Blues from her jail cell…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty sad looking Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty - try a plastic scrubby that you use for non-stick pans. It won't scratch as much.

Just got back from a weekend hockey tournament with Mr D. The team won 2 and lost 2. Parents and kids were all good company so everyone had fun.

Doe!!!!!! Congratulations!! Probably seems impossible to you.


----------



## Festus56

Marty could you use a pressure washer like people do decks and outdoor furniture ?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, that barrel is way cool, hope it turns out even better when you've finished it.

Gotta be careful with a the doggie pain pills, too many pups are using those as gateway drugs to more serious stuff.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm….


----------



## bandit571

Amazing…evena Randy sighting…

Some or always eager to spend other people's money. Case in point? Fellow asks for a BENCH TOP drill press ideas…stating he was cramped for space. Sure enough, someone chimes in about their $$$ FLOOR model drill press and how much they love it. Never even read the OP's question….....

When is Checkers up for "parole"? maybe Sandra can act as her "P.O."?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Saturday we had 2" of snow and it is half gone today. Can everyone please send there snow to us about 4 to 6 feet is OK


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin just proved that he needs to be institutionalised. 4-5 feet of snow? 4-6 inches is to dang much for me. 
Dog training 101. Hot pepper. A couple tastes and the habit is broken. Won't harm him, but will learn him. I left an old pair of shoes with cayenne sprinkled on them. After that, if you set a shoe down close to him, he would run from it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great idea Jim, but I would need to pepper the entire house. Yesterdays chew session collected the pill bottle, as well as a hair brush, bottle opener, scissors, carpet knife, HF ad, lottery scratch off, and a measuring cup. I'm curious to know what she was gonna build with all of that…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on folks. Must go to work….. must go to work….

Doe, YOU SUCK!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', that's all I got.


----------



## rhybeka

Not sure if she got into the same thing as Checkers but Lily threw up on our bed this morning. I'm thinking one of yesterdays treats didn't like her so well but I'm not sure.

In other news, have to call HR and find out how to go about getting Jules back onto my health insurance. /sigh/ it'll be a fun day. 10 working days til winter vacation!


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning! Have a productive and safe week!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody and Mike.


----------



## Gene01

In a day or so, I will retire from chair building. On to projects that don't feature so much delayed gratification and are more within my skill level.


----------



## Doe

Marty, just hose it off? The barrel, not the dog. You don't want to lose any of the remaining boozy goodness; it doesn't need to be detergent clean - unless you plan on going into the moonshine business.

I didn't know about using peroxide to make a dog barf. Good to know.

Thank you Sandra. I suck and I'm proud. Now I need to get the ideas out of my head and into some wood.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All !!


----------



## mojapitt

Heavy wet snow, slush covered roads at home. 40 miles away at work is dry and clear. Love nature.


----------



## Gene01

Time to unlax and marvel https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1IHNgzJC6n3u7WePDtD2v61e4XapYxSB4DJyEwjEIdDo/embed?hl=en_GB&size=m&slide=id.p3.


----------



## bandit571

Had MAYBE 1/2' of snow last night….99% of which is now melted off…

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…


----------



## bandit571

Monday morning road trip….


----------



## Festus56

That is cool Gene


----------



## DIYaholic

A scary situation has developed….
3" of crystalline dihydrogen monoxide is engulfing all outdoor surfaces!!!
This is dangerous stuff….
Please be careful!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I bet you miss pushing that stuff around!


----------



## saddletramp

> Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…
> 
> - bandit571


Randy …........... You appear to be getting a bum rap on this thread. ;^) Small wonder that your presence is seldom felt here.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy …........... You appear to be getting a bum rap on this thread. ;^) Small wonder that your presence is seldom felt here.
> 
> - saddletramp


All in good fun!!!
I lurk….
Just not in a very sociable mood these days….


----------



## rhybeka

I'm bummed. We didn't get any snow at all!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, you need a good Russian woman!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I bet you miss pushing that stuff around!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


NOT at all!!!
I tried sending it all to Bill….
however, shipping charges are too high!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, you need a good Russian woman!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I generally prefer "bad" girls!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, do you know any bad Russian girls?



> Randy, I bet you miss pushing that stuff around!
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> NOT at all!!!
> I tried sending it all to Bill….
> however, shipping charges are too high!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Thanks for trying Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife knows many that would be very good for you.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin just proved that he needs to be institutionalised. 4-5 feet of snow? 4-6 inches is to dang much for me.
> Dog training 101. Hot pepper. A couple tastes and the habit is broken. Won t harm him, but will learn him. I left an old pair of shoes with cayenne sprinkled on them. After that, if you set a shoe down close to him, he would run from it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

If I am to be put anywhere make it the North Pole.


----------



## Cricket

Honey, I'm home!

Did y'all miss me? (By the way, I did check on y'all often while I was away.)


----------



## Festus56

Pretty picture Cricket, Glad you are home !! At least some of us missed you !!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, there was some pretty scary spammers while you were gone. We tried to say really bad things to them.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill must need to readjust his scope….
As he apparently missed you!!!


----------



## CFrye

Arlin and Bill, 









My employer, Craig General Hospital, ceased to exist Saturday at midnight and St. Francis Hospital of Vinita was born. Growing pains have begun. Ow! I hope we grow, 'cause we're down to bare bones! Maybe we need to adopt Jim's new dog, Napoleon Boneypart, as our mascot?









Doe, congratulations on your retirement! I am really happy for you!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm

What's for supper tonight?

Handsome devil…...you too, Mud….


----------



## Cricket

I would love to hear from some of you in this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/191986


----------



## bandit571

About a normal Monday around these parts…

Have two people in jail, why? Friend of theirs OD'ed at their place, so they drove him out into the countryside, and dumped the body….


----------



## bandit571

The "Fellow Humans and Randy" was used a lot by Rex. I thought to continue it along in Rex's memory….

Now, where is MY chewing gum?


----------



## Gene01

The dead guy on the couch was a real downer, officer. Plus, he stunk.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubby Pals,

SO HAPPY to hear the news about Andy's surgery going well. That's awesome! Now take it easy and heal up well Andy.

Unfortunately, my own medical fortunes have not gone so well….

Last Tuesday, I was at work and couldn't stop shivering, even with the building heat turned up and a space heater in my office. I headed home at lunch for fear I'd nose dive and not be able to drive. After cranking the electric blanket to 8 I finally stopped shivering, only to start sweating… so when my wife got home it was off to the ER again for another CAT scan. Turns out I had developed an abscess in my abdomen related to the previous perforated colon. Infection was raging and because our local hospital doesn't do the "Interventive Radiology" trick, where they use imaging tech. to guide a needle to the precise location (instead of cutting you open and finding it that way), they had to transport me to their mother hospital, Mass. General in Boston. And anyone who's driven into the city from the north knows that the last 5 miles are a horrible stretch of chopped up road, so the ambulance ride was a night mare, followed by them not really having a room for me, so they warehoused me in the ER for 16 hours, which is a VERY busy and noisy place.

I was finally discharged on Sunday evening, and am limping around the house with a drain tube sticking out of my gut and a bag.

This one really took the wind out of my sails, as I hadn't really recovered from the first go around and it was more traumatic.

I'm happy for the excellent care at a top hospital, but now all my follow up appts. will require a full day off work for both my wife and I and a long drive into Bean Town. And now I find out that I didn't have to go to Boston at all, that I could have gone 10 miles down the road from Dover to Portsmouth NH and had the procedure done there. But noooooo….. they wouldn't refer me to "the competition".

All this and drama and I haven't even completed step 1 of what will be a very long process to get my gut healthy enough to operate on in the Spring.

:^(


----------



## Cricket

Please get well soon!


----------



## Doe

Matt, thinking of you. Take care and get well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Matt, that is not helping you get that chest done. Happy to hear you're home recuperating though.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, take care of yourself.

Just spoke to Andy. He was feeding horses. Hoping no more tumors show up again.


----------



## mojapitt

18°, 30 mph winds. This is what it looks like.


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Krampusnacht.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sounds like Matt and I have been going through some similar issues. I had an abscess in a very sensitive are drained last Monday. It was packed with whatever stuff they use as packing (I think they used bailing wire) and told me take warm water epsom salt soakings 3times a day. Today, I bought part of an MRI machine when I got an MRI on my right shoulder. Surgery is scheduled for January 5, 2017. Sounds like a fun 6-week recovery and therapy process.

Matt-Heal up quick and lay low.

Andy-Good to hear you're already tending to the animals.

Arlin-I'm not a fan of snow. Last snow here in south Louisiana was late in 2008.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is cindys little Christmas tree at her office. Those of you who wear hearing aids or were an audiologist may appreciate this. The little ear hooks work perfectly to hang them in the tree.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I do not miss that windy stretch of road Monte. Drove snowplow on that for 9 years.

Matt and Don hope all goes well and healing is fast and successful, we want you around here for a long time yet. Matt I had a tour of Mass. General back in '77. That was a big place then and Boston was a zoo to us country kids wandering around.

Good to hear you're up and around outside Andy.

Neat tree Cindy has Bill, pretty original.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the well wishes… I'm kinda feeling like this whole scenario is a hint from on high that I may be overdue for a slice of humble pie and a little realignment of my priorities.

Don… I don't wish this kind of "fun" off on anybody, but how about we make a deal to keep spirits up and attitude positive?

Feeding horses was surely good for Andy's soul… so glad to hear it.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that sounds terrible. Glad you're through the worst of it. In '97 we drove north out of Boston pulling a 5th wheel. It was bad then. Don't envy you making several trips both ways.

Don, what did you do to yourself? Certainly hope you're on the mend, too.

Bill, ear hooks as hangers on the tree is just too funny. Cindy's sense of humor is great.

Andy, good to hear you're up and at 'em, my friend. Can't keep a good man down.


----------



## bandit571

There were 3 "winners" to that tale….first off, they had "found" one fellow OD'ed in a Laundromat bathroom..and called the squad…..apparently, they then went home, had a little 'party" with a friend to unwind from that…..friend OD'ed on them. Rather than call that in, and have cops in their apartment, they piled the ex-friend into his car, drove the car out to a farm lane, and left it there….

Two are now in the county jail, the third is still being "interviewed" by the cops.

had a few other ''tales" from over the weekend…...but, this one was the "best of the lot"

been resting the knee all day today…..maybe tomorrow it will feel like doing stairs again…


----------



## bandit571

Well, I think that will be enough for a Monday…...g'nite, ladies…


----------



## Doe

We had some snow that quickly turned into rain. It was a bit slippy in Montreal though.


----------



## Gene01

Don't you miss it, Doe?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Just rain here - kinda glad though - I have the truck today.

I managed to get one drawer in last night! woohoo! now for the problem drawer tonight. :\


----------



## Gene01

Morris#2 is done! Well, it's constructed, anyway. Now, Phyl takes over for the final finishing. Upholsterers get it next week. Might deliver it before Christmas. 
Now, there's a jewelry chest project that's been on the back burner for a couple years. Then, my brother's rifle cases. THEN IT'S PLAY TIME. Several shop projects. A new top for the bench and conversion to LED lighting top the list. Of course, plans are subject to change on a whim. Not my whims, though. I'm single minded and goal oriented. Not easily distracted….Oh look, a squirrel…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all.
I'm gonna work on my truck today. Decided to replace blend door actuator for the cabin ductwork. See if that fixes my problem before I have the radiator replaced.


----------



## mojapitt

A blistering 8° this morning


----------



## Festus56

Good Chilly Morning All,

5 deg now going for 12 later today.

Sounds like the way I operate most of the time Gene !


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Matt, Don, all of you! Take care of yourselves! 
Doe, that video was brutal! I kept telling them to take their foot off the brake. They didn't listen!
Yay, on the Morris chair construction completion, Gene!
Eye doctor appointment in Tulsa for Mudflap today. Then a visit with Andy and Carol!


> Good morning y all.
> I m gonna work on my truck today. Decided to replace blend door actuator for the cabin ductwork. See if that fixes my problem before I have the radiator replaced.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Huh?


----------



## bandit571

Trip to the Blue Borg this morning…shower head broke. Plastic parts…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….. had a good night and progress good this a.m. Celebrating with…. drum roll…. my first cup of coffee in over a week :^)

I'm mentally processing all that's been going on in my life over the last month and I can't over state what a difference a good attitude and positive outlook makes. But after they pumped me full of nasty drugs (which made me nauseous), deprived me of sleep, starved me for days and constantly came in for additional pokes, pricks and prods, my mental state turned south very quickly.

I think I'm normally a positive, "let's do this", "get back on that horse and try it again" type of guy, but after 4 days of hospital "stuff" (hot on the heals of my previous week of hospital fun) I was descending into a pretty dark place. Then after staring at my breakfast tray with little interest for an hour Saturday morning, I finally snapped out of it and realized that I had to stop feeling sorry for myself and get going, which made a huge difference. I got a lot of sympathy and help from family and friends, which I truly appreciate, but I think the thing I really needed the most was a stiff kick in the arse.

Off to set up folders to sort all the mounting insurance paperwork that's just starting to roll in from my last little ER visit. Not fun, but it gives me something productive to do.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Matt, keep the positive attitude !! Coffee in the mornings is a must for me.


----------



## rhybeka

just finished wolfing my lunch and decided to check in on you ruffians before my next meeting. 

Glad you are feeling/thinking better, Matt! you are right about attitude -sometimes it's all it takes to go one way or another.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning y all.
> I m gonna work on my truck today. Decided to replace blend door actuator for the cabin ductwork. See if that fixes my problem before I have the radiator replaced.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um… why would a blend door require a radiator replacement???


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

You have more problems than I have and will be praying for you and Don and continuing with Andy
Get well guys.

Monte

I see you are sending that wonderful stuff my way except the - part I do not care for.


----------



## bandit571

New part for the shower….chrome plated..plastic. Lowes doesn't have metal ones…..unless you buy an entire NW showerhead.

Picked up some screws for the keepers in the Cherry Box of Squares….might work better than bolts into wood.

Picked a 1×6x48" pine board. need to replace the Rudolph that Mad Max chewed up….

Have an "All Day Soaker" going on outside…..nice day, IF you happen to be a Duck….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took a rain day today, they have been very few and far between this year. Would like to be out in the shop this afternoon but I promised Debbie I would make room for the Christmas tree BEFORE Christmas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to replace a couple of tops on some banquet tables that Checkers made a meal out of. Perhaps that could get me some shop time…..


----------



## mojapitt

She does sound very active Marty. "She'll grow out of it" they tell me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think she's half goat…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right, Marty, why should they be related? I questioned that myself. I figured it had to be the blending door or actuator so I replaced it myself this morning. Seems to be fixed. Temperature changes immediately now when I turn the knob. Both dealers told me that the controls were working just fine. Last one t Led me that the only other thing it could be was the thermostat sticking.

Candy, the heat is controlled by a damper that lets more or less heat to mix with cool air creating the temperature you want. The little motor assembly that controls mine was bad. Cost me $49, 3 hours, some cussing and a couple busted knuckles. Had to take the dashboard apart and the passenger airbag out.

Marty, does she have lots of stuff that she's supposed to chew on?


----------



## bandit571

Replacement parts..









Stand them up…









They are just sitting there, no glue nor nails….


----------



## CFrye

Got it, Bill. If something isn't clear my first thought is "Wonder what that was before autocorrect got a hold of it? Waiting on the doctor…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill if the truck heater has 0 - 5 and you really can't feel the air coming out until it's set to 3, and there's no air when set on 5, is it the blower motor going bad?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the "Cabin Air Filter" is getting plugged up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was never a question of not getting air to come out. The problem was the temperature of the air coming out. I would change the setting from cold to warm, but it would continue to blow cold. Now it seems to be fixed. I'll know for sure when I go for a long drive.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka could be the switch when it is on 5 can you here the fan trying to blow?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, just run over to Andy's and back to test it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, does she have lots of stuff that she s supposed to chew on?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


She did but she ate them all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's Crack puppy's latest art work, I came home today and found the bottom of her cage door chewed up. I tried straightening them back but this wire is some tough shhhtuff. Maybe I need to run to Rural King and get her a muzzle…..


----------



## mojapitt

She'll come in handy if you get arrested


----------



## Gene01

> She ll come in handy if you get arrested
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Or, if she gets busted for drugs, she'll be able to chew her way out.


----------



## bandit571

Looking like the next project for Marty will be a insulated Dog House?

have had a nasty "Microsoft" clone spam try to infect my computer a little while ago…..scanned it right back out. Took about 5 scans to get rid of it…for now. Still have one scan going.

Need to go shopping for Reindeer Supplies:
Red bows
Red, fuzzy noses
Dark walnut stain
1" long finish nails

All the above USED to reside in a shoe box, for when I would build a bunch of those critters….can't even find the shoe box now…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, if she likes tennis balls, Walmart has bags of 18 for $9


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Beka, I misunderstood. I thought you were giving me an idea for my truck. Now I see you were asking a question. Same thing with my truck last year. It would not work on 1. It was the controller and not the motor.

Good idea Monte. I'll be right back. Here I come Andy.

It's amazing what a dog can do when they put their mind to it. My first dog chewed all the way thru a door.


----------



## mojapitt

My black lab chewed up several spots of siding on our house.


----------



## mojapitt

My black lab chewed up several spots of siding on our house.


----------



## bandit571

Left-over hamburger, diced onion, 2 diced spuds, can of mushrooms…fry until happy-happy, then scramble a mess of eggs into it. Oh, and 4 cloves of garlic..supper is served.


----------



## diverlloyd

Homemade meatballs for diner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Left over Chinese. General tsos.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I am spoiled. My wife is at work, but left me soup, salad, mashed potatoes and pork chops. But I do have to reheat it myself.


----------



## Gene01

Spam and eggs with tabasco. 6 saltines and 8 grapes. This low carb no sugar diet is barely palatable.
Stomach has shrunk. Doesn't take much to get full. 
Phyl made baked salmon covered with crushed pecans for last night's supper. That and a small salad was delicious. She's been a real trooper. All these new dishes she has to make.

Two coats of Watco on the chair. First coat of varnish tomorrow. Light sand and, another coat Thursday. Final coat Friday. The end is in sight.


----------



## mojapitt

And her blueberry pancakes for desert


----------



## bandit571

Got tired of the beard itching…...got rid of most of it, other than right around the chin.

Trying to remember a sleigh I used to make that matched up with the reindeer…...somewhere in the musty archives of the Single Cell Sketch Up…...may wind up just starting a new pattern…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, if she likes tennis balls, Walmart has bags of 18 for $9
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She loves tennis balls, they last about 20 minutes, then I pick up the pieces and throw them away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Country fried steak, smashed taters and gravy, and cooked apples…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

She'll love that Marty. What are you having?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tree is up and lit, I also managed some shop time to cut some pieces of MDF for some table tops…..

Oh, I also went to town and got a muzzle, one swipe with her paw and she had it off. Maybe she was Harry Houdini in a previous life…..


----------



## bandit571

This old knee does NOT like all this rainy weather…..could be worse, could have been all snow today.

Keeping an eye on the weather for next Sunday…....hoping for just rain…..


----------



## mojapitt

Nightstands are started


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that walnut, but with knots from a pine tree?


----------



## mojapitt

Stained pine. Kind of a PIA to have both on the same piece.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, have you tried Kong dog toys like this?









Doctor was not happy with Mudflap's progress. She restarted 2 of the eye drop meds she stopped last time. Go back on the 20th.
Had a good visit with Carol and Andy. He wasn't having a good day. Let's just say he was kinda down. Hopefully our visit cheered him up. Hang in there, Andy!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. 
Matt and Don - get well soon.
Matt - sometimes He whispers and sometimes he smacks you upside the head. Or gut in your case. And Don, well…

Keep giving us news on Andy, Monte. Thinking of him often.

Off to Ottawa for meetings tomorrow. Weather isn't calling for snow so hopefully no weather delays.

A shop I hadn't heard from in awhile just called and ordered 25 dozen clothespins. Nice.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Thanks for not offering a kick in the butt! That might have worked for Matt, but was contraindicated in my case.

Candy-Take care of Jim. Sorry to hear the doctor was displeased with his progress.


----------



## mudflap4869

TGIF for supper.Steak, Shrimp, Sweet potato fries and steamed Broccoli. The BOB had fish-n-chips. Left there stuffed. Then hit rush hour traffic and a wreck on the turnpike. Almost 2 hours to drive 60 miles. *I hate cities!*
Looks like the clothes pen monster that 74 created is going to eat her up. Two full time jobs, and no retirement visable in the near future. She needs a hobby to help her relax occasionaly.


----------



## CFrye

Don, I tattled on him going to the shop with me yesterday! I made him leave before I used the power mitre saw but he came back in and inhaled deeply the scent of fresh cut wood. I got a little teary eyed, he was so…nostalgic. I made him put on safety glasses and let him stay.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy Goggles maybe?  bahahahaha that would require a picture  Sorry Jim!

@Bill I'll have to take a look. Really, I just need to get a quote from a mechanic on fixing the oil pressure sending gauge and the heater. The parts are cheap enough, it's the labor that gets us every time but I don't have the tools or the knowhow to DIY it. Plus it's getting cold 

we had lasagna and some form of garlic bread for dinner. I'm going to start meal planning for next week - told the SO she could eat what I fixed, or she could fix her own food.


----------



## mojapitt

-4°F now. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Sorry to hear you're bummed Andy. Give it time. You'll be back to doing things.

Yes, Beka, it's the labor that kills us. That's why I will do some things myself. Even if it takes me twice as long as it would a pro. Like yesterday. My truck is going back in the shop again. Some kind of problem between power steering and brakes. Pump?


----------



## Gene01

Jim, sure hope your eyes respond better to treatment this time. Stay outta the shop. Airborne dust can't be good.
I'm with you re: cities. OKC and Albuquerque, especially. LA and any east coast cities are just not even a consideration. Phoenix metro ain't all that much fun, either.

Shop cleaning today. So I can mess it up again.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

2 deg at the airport, 10 deg. at our house, only a couple miles but several hundred ft. elevation difference.

Get to re-make 4 drawers for a kitchen that some renters trashed today.

Hope everyone gets healed up and back to their normal soon. More fun that way !!


----------



## diverlloyd

35 deg here. I'm having a cup of Lipton hot chi tea. It was a free sample that was in the regular tea box the wife purchased for me.


----------



## Doe

I surely don't miss Montreal weather.

I'm in the depths of despair. My laptop crashed and it'll be about a month to get it back and I can't get my google password because the backup email account was cancelled. There's a 95% chance they can recover the data but that doesn't make me feel any better - there's still a chance that they can't. I AM STUPID. I didn't sleep much last night because of it and I'm too tired to risk going in the shop. I AM REALLY STUPID.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, but at least you don't have to go to work.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…

Tailbone cysts? Have had two of them…long time ago. Real PITA.

Bright and cloudless outside, about as warm as the northend of a south-bound Siberian Bat. At least the Monsoon has stopped for a day.

Have the trial version of Malwarebytes loaded…..waiting on it to get finished cleaning things up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im killing time at cindys office and sitting in my rocking chair. It occurs to me that it needs to tilt back further. Its not bad, but would be more comfy if it leaned back more.


----------



## mojapitt

All of mine needed more lean. It's a mental block on my part. It looks too much when I am building them, then realize I need more when I get finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll leave it alone for now, but when i bring it home after i add onto the house I'll probably cut the rockers off and make the back legs shorter.

I just talked to Andy. He sounded good. Better than i expected.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho dubbers… I mean Nubbers…

Back to the salt mine today. Lot's to catch up on.


----------



## bandit571

Seems my rocker has almost too much lean back..









Thinking about either the front legs would get shortened, or, just saw away the safety ends on the rockers…


----------



## bandit571

dang sun is shinning in the windows, right where my eyes are to see the computer screen. Making it a bit hard to type. getting yelled at for wearing a hat in the house….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what is for Supper tonight?

Craig has to work saturday…...means Sunday for the Boston Relay is still a good day. Will try to meet up at Centerville Antique Mall. Craig and I can have a lunch while we wait…( and scope out any good deals)....


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit we may be able to meet up there. My aunt passed away this morning so we will be up in that area. As for supper beans and cornbread were on the menu but my crockpot is hard to read the temp. So what I thought was high was low so 6hrs on low instead of high means it's going to be fast food from somewhere. I'm thinking penn station but food will be food since I really wanted the beans.


----------



## Cricket

Hey, can y'all help me out with proper terminology?

Which is correct?

Wood Turning vs. Woodturning

The reason I ask, is when I did a search on Google, I typed in Wood Turning Projects and it said:

Did you mean: woodturning projects


----------



## diverlloyd

Cricket I think both are acceptable.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket I think both are acceptable.
> 
> - diverlloyd


That makes sense because I am finding both versions used throughout the net.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Both are used all the time. When speaking of someone as a Woodturner that is how I use it or he is Wood Turning is the second part of it.


----------



## mojapitt

2° now. Hard to get enthusiastic about going to the shop.


----------



## Cricket

> Both are used all the time. When speaking of someone as a Woodturner that is how I use it or he is Wood Turning is the second part of it.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


So which title would sound more proper to y'all.

Woodturning Projects

or

Wood Turning Projects


----------



## mojapitt

Since I am not yet a WOOSTURNER doing WOOD TURNING, I will stay out of it.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
15 here this morning. Shop was 41 started a fire and went back out when it was 55 working in my shirt sleeves. debating whether to leave stove on overnight. Have a bunch of teak oil on a boat cover.

cricket Woodturning projects


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess woodturning. We don't say wood working. We say woodworking.


----------



## Cricket

Okay, now I am convinced.

Woodturning it is.


----------



## bandit571

Some with old eyeballs ( like me?) might see ..

Woodturning
as

Woodburning

Maybe a separation may be in order? Wood-turning…..

Even my "spellchecker" likes it…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I prefer woodburning…..


----------



## bandit571

Have the keepers for that Box of Squares, and now I have a bag of screws to install them…..just need to find Mr. Gumption to get things done…

Hoping the roads aren't too "greasey" Sunday…..Calling for a mix of rain and snow…..

IF I don't feel like fighting idiots on I-70…..I might take old Rt. 40 instead…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 banquet table tops are glued up and ready for routing the edge… maybe tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Why do today what you can put off 'til tomorrow…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…why did you glue them up today?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, now I'm gonna hafta cut them back apart…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Warmed up to 17 deg. here today. Heat wave for an hour.

Marty thats what I do also. Sometimes you have to save some for the next day.

Have at least 3 projects going in the shop, hope to get at least one done tomorrow. Going to run out of room soon.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Why do today what you can put off til tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hey!!! That's my line!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it morning? I hadn't noticed. I'm still tired. Maybe I should still be asleep, but a dog was squeaking a toy at 5:55.
Gonna be about 28 today. No snow though. Darn!


----------



## rhybeka

we went to the zoo last night for their holiday light show - I got a cap with ears on it because you know - 28 is cold to someone with a thyroid issue who left their hat at home . Had a great time - kept my kneecaps stroller free and it wasn't precipitating. Now I'm trying to figure out my Christmas gift timeline and what needs to be done in said timeline. Any ideas on how to mount a seashell to a board?


----------



## mojapitt

-4° here. Supposed to be mid 20s this weekend. Can't wait.

Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## Gene01

Half the shop is clean. Tackle the rest today.

20 degrees here. Headed for mid 50s. Take heart Monte, spring is around the corner.

Beca, epoxy might work.


----------



## saddletramp

Bill ….......... We're suppose to get 8 to 14 inches of he white misery over the next two days. You want some of this????


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw that Bob. I'm jealous. If you want to swing by on your way south, that would be fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Local ski resorts said they had 3-4 feet of snow over the last 2 weeks


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Getting chilly in Mainiac land. Glad we have a healthy cache of firewood, but the missing link is always kindling, and my shop scrap bucket is already almost used up. Perhaps it's time to raid the pine scrap hoppers in our crate shop at work.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene good idea - I was thinking it may need to be hot glue but that probably won't stay long.

Debating on resawing some 2 in cedar for these wall hangings or just using pine.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day, -2 now but maybe 15 later. Maybe some snow this weekend.

My shop is going to need a good cleaning soon. Have fine red cedar dust on everything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sitting at dealership….....bored.


----------



## bandit571

UUummmm…

Morning Fellow Humans, and Randy…


----------



## Gene01

> Sitting at dealership….....bored.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


They got coffee and pastries? Two year old magazines?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Coffee yes, pastry no. Magazines, I'm sure.


----------



## MontanaBob

Hello Monte Pittman, Our friend Mark gave me a nice Box Elder board that he got from you… I was wondering if the red color that is in the board will fade or change color with age. Bob


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Bob. Only if exposed to direct sunlight. Finished inside it will maintain its color.

I have more if you need it.


----------



## MontanaBob

I don't need any right now. It's to cold in the shop for any real woodworking… I'm thinking of going ice fishing… Thanks…. Bob


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ice fishing sounds fun. Can I come?

Well, I'm not feeling very confident about the fix for my truck. They are going to replace the steering gearbox. I have my doubts about that fixing the problem, but what do I know. At least I got a loaner and am back home. Truck won't be done til tomorrow. I didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds expensive Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, it is. I fear I will be arguing with them when this doesn't fix it and then they will want to throw more parts at it and cost me even more.


----------



## Festus56

Bill your dealership probably really likes you. Is it still a warranty thing?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, my truck has 148,000 miles. That ship sailed 48,000 miles ago.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, someone seems to have misplaced some of that white Shhhtuff….....Flurries and windy. Cold as a Siberian Bat's rearend…..is it April yet?


----------



## mudflap4869

17 degrees and icy at 05:30 then 31 at 12:30. Got my azz chewed out for not wearing a coat when I went to pick up the BOB at work. Why the hell should *I* wear a coat just because *SHE* is cold? If I don't know, then she aint gonna waste *her* time talkin to me. Gettin to act just like her mother. DOBA!
Got so many miles on her that she don't even have any trade in value.


----------



## bandit571

Had to replace the blinds on the backdoor…..Max seems to have destroyed the old ones with his claws.

Have a BLUE bottle in the freezer, 40 proof Vodka and a bunch a "berry" stuff…...Goes into a glass a nice blue colour, I add the rest of the glass's space with Mountain Dew…....and the stuff turns a minty green colour. Brand name is Kinky Blue…..


----------



## ssnvet

I just got the numbers for 2017 health insurance.

My stomach is still dragging on the floor.

Insane how expensive this is going to be.


----------



## bandit571

It appears we have had a "dusting" of the white crap outside…

Might see IF I can draw out a sleigh to scrollsaw out. Been a few years.


----------



## Cricket

If it gets any colder here in Texas, I may need to hibernate.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Cricket*- DON'T DO IT! Bears hibernate. Bears are dangerous. You may be eaten.

Who the heck is this *MontanaBob* fellow, and why has it taken me this long to find out about his boxes! I love boxes. I am always amazed at how some people can take something so simple as a box, and make it as refined as a piece of furniture. Looks like you do a little scroll sawing! Have you ever tried carving the box tops? I was thinking of making a video about carving a box top, then using water colors to give it some depth and color.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I love snow. I figure, if it's going to be cold, it may as well be snowy. Of course, I don't have to drive if the roads are bad, because I work at home. However, I am not a fan of clearing the sidewalks, even with a snow blower. What ever happened to the days when neighborhood kids would try to make some money shoveling sidewalks? I'd gladly pay for that! Lazy kids don't want to do anything anymore! I had to make the missus rake the leaves!


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- I never had medical insurance in my life before the tax penalties forced me to get it a year and a half ago. In that time I have paid about $10,000 for basically NOTHING! I haven't used it at all, and likely won't. I am paying a load every month for insurance that doesn't even kick in unless I have some sort of catastrophic injury (because of the deductible). I can easily go into a hulk-style rage just from talking about medical insurance!


----------



## mojapitt

STUMPY!


----------



## mojapitt

Montanabob is just Bob from Montana. He does make really beautiful boxes.


----------



## mojapitt

I am blessed to have a job that pays most of my health insurance. It's also why I am in no hurry to quit.


----------



## bandit571

Uncle sam has been footing the insurance bills around here….TriCare Standard and Extra. Might as well get something back from over 37 years of working for him….


----------



## MontanaBob

Thanks for the nice comments… Compared to the work others do on this site, I'm just a novice… I've tried carving, and found out real quick that it's way over my head…. As long as people like what I'm turning out I'll keep making boxes…Monte thanks for putting me on your buddies list… I'm adding you to mine also….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I actually did a bit of wood working today. A cutting board for our UPS guy. He comes to our house a lot and very often has to back out of our long driveway. I was inspired by the little piece of maple I had so I cut it along the grain lines.


----------



## CFrye

That is really nice, Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool idea Bill


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice Bill!

Bob, don't sell yourself short  Besides, I'm the resident novice around here. 

finally getting the vice Marty blessed me with at WoodStick 2015 mounted. I'm hoping I'm doing this right! *EDIT* might need some help!


----------



## Gene01

Very nice gift, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to talk to my materials management person. Someone bought gloss lacquer. Geez


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. It was just nice to get back in there. Got the shop nice and warm too.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Stumpy !!

Cricket if you decide to hibernate just don't wake the bears. When they are sleeping they don't know they are hungry!!

Bobs boxes are great! The pictures are nice but to see one in person one can see the quality of the build and finish is better. He is welcome at my shop anytime.

Nice job Bill. They really appreciate things like that. Most people do not take even a few seconds to thank service and delivery people.


----------



## mojapitt

Finally acclimated to the weather. It shows it -2° right now, but it doesn't feel less than maybe 0°.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, at -2 I'm in a parka and at 0 I'm in shorts.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Uncle sam has been footing the insurance bills around here….TriCare Standard and Extra. Might as well get something back from over 37 years of working for him….
> 
> - bandit571


My wife is covered under Tri care Price doe only $500 a year and I am under the VA and if they can not figure it out they send me to Nebraska Medical Health.

It is to snow here All day Saturday and Sunday about 6 to 8"


----------



## rhybeka

You guys are nuts  I'm in long johns below 40. Bench is cleaned up and ready for work again. I did get the vise in but it only closes up to about five inches wide - - no smaller so something's up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Typically it is installed so that the red plate is underneath the bench top. The slotted holes are for bolts. There needs to be clearance underneath for the threaded rod and the guide rods as the vise is cranked in. I drilled holes in the base of mine to provide that clearance.


----------



## bandit571

I notched a "cover plate" to fit over mine. Wasn't enough wood to notch, so mine was a surface mount. I did have to cut away some of the bench's end, enough that two lag bolts with washers could be driven up into the bench's underside. 









Screws were driven into the apron, before the cover plate was added.


----------



## bandit571

Past curfew?

BTW…it is now….FRIDAY!

Shop Cat wanted to play with the "Red Dot" on the floor from a laser level…....Max didn't like someone else getting to play…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm….
Uhhhhhh….
Whaaaat….


----------



## Festus56

Hi Randy and it is bed time here


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.

Glad to see Randy


----------



## MontanaBob

Hello Monte, You getting any snow?? They're forecasting some for this area the next couple of days. Just looked out the window, there's white stuff on the ground….. Wasn't there when I got up.


----------



## mojapitt

No snow now. Possibly tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Can it be too cold for snow? 14 here. Brrrr.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

2 deg. and light snow here too. Cold enough for me.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. Well - that would make the vise really low if I mount it to the bottom - and the bench top isn't solid - it's a 2×4 carcass covered with 3/4" ply. I figured I was doing something wrong, but I couldn't find any youtube videos with any vices this style. Even if I cut out part of the bench for that piece I'm not sure there would be material to mount it to.

I guess I could just mount it to the bottom of the bench and have it lower than the top of the bench instead of flush with it? I'll look again once I get home from work. Going to Whit's this afternoon to hopefully get the other drawer front put on!!First one looks pretty decent


----------



## firefighterontheside

17 here. Good morning all. Happy Friday.
Maybe a another little shop project today. What shall it be?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks better than decent Beka. Looks great.
You can make wood faces for your vise that are taller thereby making it flush with the top. That's what I did.


----------



## mojapitt

-5° now. Low on the enjoyment scale.


----------



## rhybeka

Good idea, thanks Bill!

question I keep forgetting to ask. Anybody know of a LJ'er that could sell me an axe or hatchet head? My cousin wants one for Christmas and I'd like to make him the handle to make it a bit more personal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummmm…....Sue.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is right. Sue is a good bet.


----------



## Gene01

28 here on the mesa. Headed to 56. Low 60s for the next several days. Not unusual. Our really cold weather hits in January and February.

Final steel wool and wax rub on the chair and off to the upholsterers. 
The shop is clean and somewhat organised. Even moved around the scrap bin. I can't make decisions of what to keep. Hate burning even the smallest pieces. Hence, 5 paint buckets full of them. Oh well, I'll be back to small boxes soon enough….I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Where is Sue? Been awhile now !


----------



## firefighterontheside

She bought a new car. Maybe she's on a road trip.


----------



## diverlloyd

What size do you want beka?


----------



## mojapitt

As a testimonial to human laziness. We are currently a parking garage to hold about 1000 cars near the building. During construction we have to park in the lots furthest from the building. It's roughly 1-2 city blocks walk in for the next 6 months. We are now getting people trying to file work comp claims because the walk is so hard on them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte mane I should file workmans comp the wife then. Plumbing,electrical,hvac,windows along with the cooking and cleaning is just to much moving around.


----------



## bandit571

my"spare" Hatchet is sitting here not getting used….tis sharpened, though. Make offer, and drive over here…

Tuesday morning, blood work testing and other pre-op work is being done. Same day, outpatient surgery is on next thursday. Busy week ahead. Need to know what times to be at Centerville, IN Sunday. Meet at the Antique Mall, on the north edge of the town. Will have a nice BIG, warm Blankie for Miss Bandit to ride in on the way back to my place.

BTW: IT'S FRIDAY!.....Wake up, Randy…..you need to earn more chewing gum for me….


----------



## rhybeka

Uhm - I seriously don't know anything about axes or hatchets. whatever size is normal? Our gift exchange limit is $25. I did PM Sue a few days ago - was wondering how her parents are doing as well.


----------



## diverlloyd

I have some heads in the garage I can check for you beka. If you want I will be in connersville Indiana Saturday for my aunts funeral. If that's closer then bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is a Cold Meat & Cheese McMuffin..might make two of them…


----------



## bandit571

Have to drive to Huber Heights after a bit today…..and haul two GrandBRATS back to my place…..will need earplugs.

I take them back home Sunday, then can drive on to pick up a puppy….and see if I can get any good deals before others arrive…...


----------



## bandit571

Someone is hawking a calendar, on this site…...doubt IF I will even think about spending anything for something that I can just hobble down to the shop, and see much better stuff on display….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Surprise, surprise my truck is not fixed. Of course I can't get that money back, but I'm demanding them to meet me in the middle somewhere.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ask for your old parts back bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good point AJ.


----------



## Festus56

Bill I had a go-around with a dealership when mine was still under warranty, (3 actually factory, the powerstroke and an extended warranty) and the injector wiring burned out. They tried to make me pay $1200 before I could get my pickup back. Called my buddy at my hometown dealership . He called the Rocky Mountain District Rep and the next day I had my pickup back and the service manager did not have a job. I would at least call someone higher up if I was you.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy,

Just when I didn't think I could afford it anymore, they made it a requirement with penalties.

If I was in your situation, I'd probably pay the penalty, or find a way to weasel out of it (i.e. religious exemption).

With three kids, a wife with high blood pressure and me with my new found colon problems, it's not really an option for our family.



> *Matt*- I never had medical insurance in my life before the tax penalties forced me to get it a year and a half ago. In that time I have paid about $10,000 for basically NOTHING! I haven t used it at all, and likely won t. I am paying a load every month for insurance that doesn t even kick in unless I have some sort of catastrophic injury (because of the deductible). I can easily go into a hulk-style rage just from talking about medical insurance!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW… Happy Friday gang.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you have every right to be PO'd. Don't let them off too easy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've sent a message to Ford. Haven't heard back. Don't know yet how much they are willing to work with me yet, so I will reserve being po'd.


----------



## mojapitt

-1° now. 20° tomorrow and 32° Sunday. It'll be party time.


----------



## bandit571

Back home….almost an inch of snow here in town, get out of town a few miles….nada. Nothing at all down inHuber Heights, despite all the white crap trying to land…..ground's too warm down there?

Stopped for gas on the way down there….paid $2.04 a gallon…...they raised the prices as I was leaving the place….to….$2.29 a gallon…..missed me by that much, Chief.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Garage try to charge me $150 one time, to change out a $19.95 sensor on the van's transmission…..I bought the part, AND a socket of the right size. 20 minutes after I got home, parts were changed out. Cost to me?

$23.26 counting sales tax. More or less told the Garage what they could do with their part…..


----------



## mojapitt

Has is $1.94 here


----------



## Gene01

It hit 60 around 14:30. Now, at 16:45, it's down to 52. Supposed to be 60+ all next week. We'll see.
Got the chair and ottoman to the upholsterers. Did some grocery shopping. Finding ingredients for meals on this diabetic diet is a royal PITA. Went to three places, including a healthfood store. Some of the stuff still had to be ordered fro Amazon.
I'm pooped.
Stumpy, matt has the right approach. There's gotta be a way. Hopefully, it'll get better in the next year or so. But, I wouldn't bet the farm.
Gas is hanging around $2.16 here. Sure glad we got that hybrid Ford. Had to drive the 250 today, though. $48.00 to fill it today. That hurt.


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS are being just that….B R A T S….grrrrr. I tell both of them that Max listens better than either one of them…


----------



## bandit571

May just go hide out in the shop tomorrow…quieter even with the furnace running.

Need an Olde Pharte Power nap…....with ear plugs. Bad when I can hear the Heathens with my Non-existant ear…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Diesel was 2.19 and gas 1.92 tonight here in town. Cindy was pissed because she paid 2.03 earlier today.

Did not fix the truck today, so I get to keep the loaner truck for the weekend. No big deal though, since I work the whole weekend. Still wish my truck was fixed.


----------



## Gene01

On our trips from AZ to IL, MO always had the cheapest fuel prices.
Hope they get it fixed, Bill. And they don't expect you to foot the bill for their inadequate diagnostic ability.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, there's only been one time in my life when we intentionally went to IL for fuel. Back in about 2000 when fuel prices initially started to surge, IL removed the state tax.


----------



## bandit571

Was kind of strange today….when I paid for the gas (pre-pay) and went to pump the $20 worth in, pump was saying regular Un-Leaded was @ $2.04….....got done and back on the road….only to notice the price displayed had jumped up to …$2.29/gallon…..methinks I got there just in time, before the price hike….

Have nothing on the schedule for Saturday…....maybe just sit around the house all day….


----------



## bandit571

Might do a series of "posters", showing the tools of the Dungeon Shop…..doubt IF I could do too fancy a layout,,,only have so many old tools down in the shop…..

I could arrange all the handsaws into a fan like setting…..may need some help doing the pictures, though….


----------



## bandit571

Might need to make sure the camera has been charged up…..

I doubt IF I could get all the planes into one picture, and be able to tell which one is which….

I think I already covered drills…..unless I "picked a couple more later…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like Bandit is the only one left tonight.

Our Friday date night is done, home having a drink and watching the NFR again. Get to go shopping tomorrow. My brad nailer broke tonight after maybe 15 yrs. of use. Will get parts and fix it but going to get a new one anyway.


----------



## mudflap4869

Lazy Parrot for dinner. Sirloin, coconut shrimp, stuffed baked potato, vegies and a salad. Brought the potato and half the steak home. The BOB had Salmon, baked potato and a salad. She ate most of it, but couldn't manage it all. Leftovers were consumed at 10 PM. Dang good grub. Gene and Phyl enjoyed the resturaunt when the visited earlier in the summer.
I went to sleep at midnight and woke up at 1 AM with spasms in my legs. Guesse who forgot to take his bedtime meds. Still half asleep and vision is blurred, so I am out of here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 tables finished in time for the festivities of Christmas dinner…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, by Randy's schedule, you're way ahead of schedule


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit at .25c in savings you got there just in time. That's a gallon free at the new price. We are getting ready to head up to connersville maybe after the funeral I can get to centerville and buy all the stuff before you guys get there tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

The Lazy Parrot does serve up some fine grub. We thoroughly enjoyed that meal and the company.

After dropping the chair off we had lunch at our favorite restaurant in town. They served the biggest and tastiest Cobb salad either of us had ever seen. Gobs of turkey and ham strips, a double handful of crumbled bacon, at least 30 ripe olives and a bunch of finely chopped tomatoes. All on a bed of lettuce. The platter was about 12" in diameter and it was heaping full. We had no idea it would be enough for two people. We both brought home plenty for today's lunch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, just talked to eddie, things are looking like it is put off 'til next weekend. The ride for Miss bandit has fell thru. Eddie will be bringing her himself. I'll keep ya posted…..


----------



## mojapitt

2° above this morning. Supposed to be 20°. Need to get lots done.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….with the latest news on Miss Bandit…household is all bummed out, and yelling at everything.

DL: Have fun at the Mall, doesn't look like I'll be going there tomorrow…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Back to work for a few days. I haven't worked much in the last month. Lots of vacation.
She'll get there Bandit. Just taking her time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Morning. The missus is sick today. Looks like I'm on my own. Guess I'll do some work…


----------



## bandit571

Always seems someone gets sick during the Holidays, doesn't it?

Mr. Art Mann seems to be nothing more than a troll towards Stumpy…..maybe he was one of the Mods that Stumpy was being harrassed by?

GrandBRAT Diva's 12th birthday is the 15th of this month. having a celebration today since I'll be in the hospital on the 15th…..next Sunday will be a Christmas party at my Mom's place. Going to be a very busy week…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I have a bad habit of sticking up for myself sometimes. I forget that you aren't allowed to do that on the internet. People can say whatever they want, accuse you of anything. But if you fight back, YOU are the jerk… gotta love the internet…


----------



## bandit571

Late 60s, early 70s…there was a saying we used….."Don't mean nothing…not a thing" and then we'd just carry on…


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit …........ You are bring back old memories. How about: Keep on keepin' on

or:










Haven't thought of those sayings or several others in years until you chimed in. lol


----------



## bandit571

Places to go, things to do, people to see…....
"how many and a wake up?" 
Somedays…I keep thinking I'm getting too "short" for some things….

Stumpy: I am still on the Creek…...Just an old Neanderthal…..


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have a version of Artmann following me around here….

Trying to help ID a saw for one person, another keeps jumping in and say I am wrong, when all I had to do was go to a website about those saws, and find pictures of the same saw. Took MAYBE 5 minutes. The type of saw in question was only offered for a short amount of time, before it was dropped from the line up. Makes it kind of rare, don't it?

Now..IF Bob Summerfield had come on and said the same things about that saw as I did…troll wouldn't have said a peep.

Hmmm….seem to be a little grumpy today….what I get for helping SOME people here….


----------



## boxcarmarty

The auction today proved to be a cold one, I bought 50lbs of natural mesquite charcoal cuz it seemed like the right thing to do. On the other end of the spectrum, I bought a boat anchor. The cold must be effecting my thinking…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I thought I would bid on a 22 ton log splitter, at least I did for a bit. It brought more then a new one. I'm not the only one with brain freeze…..


----------



## bandit571

The Logan Auction was this past Wednesday…..about a week BEFORE my big payday….as always. Mick Lile always seem to hold them when I don't have any money to go…...Just a few blocks south of my house, his place is on SOUTH Elm St. Usual luck for me….


----------



## Gene01

Time for a big BBQ, Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, a football game today featuring a bunch of "Ring-Bangers" .....The Army-Navy game….


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't the Army-Navy Game featured in a story on M.A.S.H. 4077? Seems they were using a Navy ship as a resource for some item….


----------



## bandit571

Have a dusting of the white crap on the ground outside….and a cloud will go by and drop a bit more of the stuff…

Babysitting Max and my Daughter's mutt today…....."Boomer" hasn't quite got the "house broken" concept down…yet. Work-in-progress…..


----------



## bandit571

Ground and pound game…..


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy…your personal Troll is back…

If I was watching the Game on TV, I would see what really was going on ( Army 14-Squids 0) but if I go through the MSN sport site….they have the scores reversed…...not sure what game they are watching…I watched Army score both of the touchdowns, too…..Navy seems unable to do too much today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, that anchor will go great with the boat you're building.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy…might I suggest you block the Troll, instead of feeding him. Seems that is what he is after….or just mark him as SPAM.


----------



## StumpyNubs

How do you have a conversation with someone who can't seem to read? I just don't get some people. It's why I don;t comment on threads outside this one anymore. Not that it's a great loss to the community for me to stop, but others like Tommy MacDonald and often Charles Neil (though he still comments occasionally on finishing articles), and many of the real assets to this community have just left because of the childish behavior of people. It's sad…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I asked Crickett to just close that thread. It's five years old, yet it still keeps coming back!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I just glanced through the other thread. Close it. Once those comments start it will go down hill and it serves no purpose. Not sure why some folks just want to fight.

Maybe it's too cold for them to go out and protest the election now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back then (when I started that thread five years ago) I didn't know any better. I would never post a thread like that anymore. I have learned to keep my mouth shut about controversial topics. I don't even do negative product reviews anymore (I only do positive reviews, or I refuse to review the product at all) because I'll get people calling me a shill or worse just because they happen to like a brand. Trolls have taken over the internet and ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Some people are like that, wonder how they even live with themselves sometimes.

Cleaned all the snow off the driveway and all the sidewalks around our block after the sun came out. Put the 4 wheeler away and it clouded up and started snowing again !!


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: I would still block THAT troll from any of your threads, otherwise, he'll jump over to this thread to "continue the fight" like we have had happen before…....


----------



## rhybeka

Evenin all! Just returned from running errands. Got my ears lowered and my head feels a tad lighter. Picked up Secret Life of Pets. now I'm back in the house shop, and just finished remounting the Marty vise. Just have to make taller pads and I'll be in business.

I'm in the process of soon will be of making a wall art sign for a Christmas gift for my SIL. I'm using one of those stain and Poly mixes to finish it. The question is should stain/poly it, paint the words on it and then poly it again or should I use a separate stain and poly and stain,paint, then poly?


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, nursing about 3 fingers of Bailley's Original Irish Cream…...been that kind of day….

Max and Boomer aren't seeing "eye to eye" and both are getting yelled at.

Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation seemed to have flown south for the winter….


----------



## bandit571

Actually, I did do a wee bit of work today….replace two striped out door strike plate screws with new longer and fatter ones…...old were #6 by 1/2" long ( why?) new ones are #10 by 1" long. Strike plate doesn't move any more…

I even used a non-powered screwdriver. Had a Stanley #2 phillips in the tool chest. Worked just fine.


----------



## bandit571

hey…Army FINALLY beat Navy! Been a long time….


----------



## mojapitt

I wanted to show that the shop bench has been cleared. I can actually work on it.


----------



## mojapitt

I wanted to show that the shop bench has been cleared. I can actually work on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used to clean my room when I was a kid by putting everything under my bed.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all you nubbers! Well…it's over a thousand posts since I last checked in…I'm not even gonna go there! But I'm sure all the projects look awesome, the rust looks like I wish I found it and I hope you are all healthy!

Oh….since I was last here, I went eyeball deep in debt with a mid life crisis….it's a fun little way to die broke…



















It's super fun to drive….makes me want to find some woods and roll it over! LOL

And Army beat Navy!!! YAY!! Finally broke that 14 year losing streak…it was overdue….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am trying to organize in an organized fashion. Everything is going to its "place".

Great looking vehicle Sue. Run over here and I will fill it with lumber for you.


----------



## MadJester

> She bought a new car. Maybe she s on a road trip.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Giggle…


----------



## MadJester

Monte, that's a very generous offer, but I'm not sure when I can get away…LOL…...

I also had a nasty cold all last week…really knocked me down for the count….felt like crap…feeling a bit better…but my idiot doctor at the VA wouldn't extend my antibiotic….I have the feeling that I will be back there in a week when the whole thing flares up again…I am now seriously considering asking for a different doctor….I have known she is an idiot for a long time now, but it was safer knowing that she was an idiot…but when my actual well being is at stake, I don't trust her…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back Sue, I call it spending my kids inheritance…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Sue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, you and I are only 1 apart in our total posts.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wait, make that three. It seems the more I post, the further we get apart.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm confused.


----------



## mojapitt

> I m confused.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's makes you and Marty even closer


----------



## mojapitt

It's 4° now. We're expected to get down to 6°. Can't they actually look at the thermometer?


----------



## Festus56

Still 22deg. here Monte in the banana belt.

Welcome back and nice ride Sue !! Should be able to fit a lot of rust in there and take it whever you want.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit and Marty booth 113 right side one shelve from the bottom at centerville antique mall has a set of mini tools. Lots of other pricey stuff there also oh the little restaurant closes at 4pm in there so get the pie while you can. It was closed but the sign did say coconut cream and I think peanut butter pie but I may be wrong on that I had coconut cream on my mind $3 a slice. They also have a nice old bench in the very back wall of the general store area. Looked at three anvils there to but way to rich for me. Let me know if I missed something when you guys go through there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue nice ride.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks all…and yes Mark….should be able to fit lots of rust stuff in there…all the seats fold down flat…it's actually a little less length than my Taurus X had, but it makes up for it in amenities….and I'm pretty sure I will still have plenty of room to camp out in it for the LJ events!


----------



## GaryC

OK Candy, here's Williams visit….or some of it


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, *Gary*!! Where's the picture of the two of you together?
What is that in the first pic?
Mini tools?! Any pictures?


----------



## CFrye

Went to Bobber's Cafe for lunch. This is Jim's *left over* chicken fried steak.


----------



## GaryC

Candy, it's a marble machine that Wm made and gave to me


----------



## CFrye

Cool!


----------



## bandit571

UuuummmmmZZZzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry candy I left the phone in the car to charge so no pics. And no luck finding a pic online either. I should have bought them the mini vise maybe a inch tall was clamped onto the glass shelve caught my eye so maybe they are for a dollhouse or something but it was a full set in a wooded box say 3×4". My deep sea diver G I JOE could have taken up woodworking as a safer job with those. That sounds kind of familiar for some reason.


----------



## CFrye

Hmmm, can't imagine why…
Heeheehee


----------



## CFrye

The vise is definitely smaller than the one (OK 2) that I have.


----------



## bandit571

papadan seems to have an…attitude?

Wonder IF he ever works with …..wood?


----------



## bandit571

Had to trek back to the shop a bit ago…..someone wanted pictures of these things..









Why are they stacked up like this? Because he wanted to see what the edges of the irons looked like..









Top of the stack..









And, the bottom of the bunch. That wee plane on the top? Why it be the Stumpy Nubs Scrub plane ( nee H-F Windsor 33) The BIG jack plane on the bottom? Stanley #5-1/2 Jumbo Jack. The others are all just "normal" jack planes…


----------



## MadJester

> Went to Bobber s Cafe for lunch. This is Jim s *left over* chicken fried steak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Aw, geeze….I haven't had really good chicken fried steak in years!! I should have found a place when I was down south in June…didn't think of it…maybe I can blame Bandit…hmmm…LOL


----------



## rhybeka

*yawn* morning all!

Neat Jeep Sue! I have a sleepy beagle in my lap and I'm told we're going to make a donut run momentarily so I'd best get a move on.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Sue. Sweet ride. 4WD, right? It'll get you there and back, won't it.?
Our little VA clinic has such a turnover that you never know who will see you. I usually only go in every 6 months….until this latest diabetes diagnosis. Now, it looks like it'll be every 60 days. Probably blood work a week before each appointment, too.

Beca, as long as your paint is oil based, you can paint after the finish dries. I'd use an oilbased rattle can for the final. Less chance of smearing the lettering.

Jim, mighty fine lunch you got there. I swear, OK has the best chicken fried steak. Even leftovers are delicious.

Gary, thanks for those pics. It's good to know you're both still kicking, since we don't see your posts all that often. 
Supposed to be. 62 here again, today. 65 by Wednesday. Then downhill from there. It's 45 on the deck now at 06:00. Coffee gets cold fast.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, good to see you here. Wish folks came around more often.


----------



## boxcarmarty

GARY!!! or was that Gene???


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah bandit I think your right but I have learned something from that thread so my long windedness didn't go to
waste. To bad the learning wasn't reciprocated. Some people are just stuck in there beliefs.
Anyways you guys traveling today have a good trip and take a picture of those mini tools for candy please. Case 113 first shelve from the bottom car right side.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, we're not traveling 'til next week…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm spending the day indulging in my lottery winnings, $6 and a free ticket. Woohoo, drinks are on Randy…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Sue-We used to have a Jeep Commander and we were very satisfied with it. I know you'll be happy with your new wheels. Just remember that, the more powerful you 4WD is, the farther out you are when you get stuck!

Gary! William! A dual fly-by! Looks like you two had a great time cutting up in the shop just 4 miles from the mill.

Marty-Did they take a picture of you for the local paper with your lottery winnings? Sounds like the auction went well for you but even better for the auctioneers, if they were getting better-than-new prices for the items.

Gene-Glad to hear that you finished the Morris chair set. You excel at making others happy!

Monte-You must be going stir crazy with not being in your cold, cold shop.

BillM-Bummer about your truck. Stay confident and be assertive when you need to be.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh I thought it was today. Well nevermind about the travel thing unless someone else is.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Leaving Mississippi into Louisiana. 








As I got further from home, these folks have the right idea. Mississippi keeps us driving too slow. 








Had to take a photo of this sign. My daughter's name is Myrtis. 








Oil city. I've never seen so many small oil mills scattered all over the landscape. 








By the time I reached Texas all I wanted was out of this danged truck. 








DeKalb, Texas. 








I really enjoyed seeing the turnings that Gary's son does. 








May be hard to see in this photo, and maybe it was because I'd gotten so tired, but this stack of bridges at Texarkana felt like a roller coaster ride to me. 








And I think y'all might know this guy.

I really enjoyed the trip. It might take me a week to recover, but it was worth it. I hope I can do it again one day. 
While I was there Gary's wife cooked me the best steak dinner I've had in a long long time. I didn't get a picture of her, but I'm sure y'all know she's a lot prettier than Gary. 
The trip back seemed twice as long as the trip there. I must admit that, as much as I enjoyed the trip, it was good to see home. I need to make arrangements to bring Lisa next time so I don't miss home so much.


----------



## Cricket

Sorry about the tech issue that caused the outage this morning.

We are back and I am gonna make fresh coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

That's okay Cricket, we just blame Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. Good to see Gary and William. 
William, your photos used to be sideways, now they're upside down. Progress I guess. Thanks for sharing them. I love that marble thing and I know Liam would too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*William*- Were you rolling the car while you took those photos?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Once a month we do a video called "Cool Tools" (It's part of our "Behind the Sawdust" vlog series) Anyway, we've done three of them so far, and they always get a LOT of views. But today someone commented on one saying that my channel is "boring" and we "hardly make any videos about woodworking."

I know I should ignore comments or else I'll go crazy. But seriously????? We have made 107 videos in the last year. ONE HUNDRED AND SEVEN! Nearly all were woodworking tutorials, tips or projects. That's roughly twice what all of the other big channels did.

A guy is free to say "I don't like what you do." That's reasonable, I can live with that. But "You hardly make any woodworking videos"


> ?


?? The idiocy of some people just blows my mind sometimes…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get it Stumpy. Just gotta let it fly right by. I did some teaching at the local college. Evaluations were all over the place. Some people said short classes were the best, others said it was too short. Some said my teaching style was terrible, others said it was perfect for them. Can't make everybody happy and the people who are never happy always let everybody know. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I know. And everyone always tells me to ignore the comments. Many of the bigger channels don't even read them at all. But when you put your heart and soul into something, it's hard to deal with it sometimes. It would be like a guy who works 50 hours a week in a machine shop or on a line in a factory, and every day crowds of people stand around heckling him while he works. And worse yet, telling him they want the stuff he is making for free and getting upset at him every time he picks up a paycheck. Those are the comments that really get to me (and other channels). The ones that get angry at you for having a sponsor on a video. Do these people call their cable companies and complain when they see commercials? Someone has to pay for all of that FREE content they sit on their butts and consume!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Stumpy that sucks, people just think they are the only people in the world and every one else is just there to serve them. You do more woodworking by accident than most of them do in a year. Hang in there !!

Another lazy day here. Bright sunshine and 20 deg. so cleaned off the sidewalks and driveway again. Played in the shop for a bit until I run out of coffee. Now we get to go shopping and brave the crowds again.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, I know you've heard it before but, just ignore the bastards. 
You and MM provide a huge service to the community. Your presentation is always informative, humorous and professional. 
Those with petty bitches and gripes are not worthy of your time. Screw 'em.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Stumpy, what Gene said.


----------



## saddletramp

Stumpy …...............................................


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy maybe he ment step by step making a project videos.


----------



## bandit571

Nasty day outside today…..GrandBRATS have beenhauled home to their place…..saw almost as many cops as snowplows. Now it has turned to rain…...is it April..YET?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*diverlloyd*- Maybe (although we've done a lot of those year too, including at least one new major jig/homemade tool video each month.) But frankly, I am tired of making crappy little projects just so they fit into a five minute video. That's what most of the channels do, and it just gets old to me. I want to actually teach something once in a while, rather than making a project that nobody in the audience will ever make themselves (even if they think it's a good idea). Don't get me wrong, we will continue to do some project videos, but if I don't find the project interesting, I'm not doing it anymore. We're doing more skill building tutorials, and other content that appeals to woodworkers who want to get better at woodworking.


----------



## mudflap4869

That Chicken Fried Steak served me 3 meals. Lunch yesterday, dinner last night and breakfast this morning. I have eaten CFS all over the country but BOBBER'S has the best on the planet. Just their crust and gravy would make a great meal.
This is the only forum on LJ I ever log on to. Too much animosity in the other forums. I didn't join LJ for for childish attitudes. If all you want to do is whine about things that don't exactly please you, then I refuse to waste my time on responding to you. If that name is on a post, the best thing to do is skip over it, and not let it effect your day. Don't bite when a troll baits. That is my wise advise for the day. Now get out there and make sawdust.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I like your videos they give me ideas. You could do a twenty minute one here and there or a series like a four or five part series and build something like a box or stool something like that. Maybe even do a challenge between the old timey shop and the new shop. Same project two different takes on it. Kind of like this guy he is one of the few I watch besides you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My friend brought me some chairs she wants me to fix. They need a lot of work, but I think she just wants me to put new rockers on them. One has a piece of the original still attached, so I'll be able to make new ones. The other chair, somebody made rockers for, but they're too short. The trick will be getting those off. They appear to be polyurethane glued on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s okay Cricket, we just blame Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was able to take an extended lunch and a nap during the technical difficulties…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, ya might wanna consider putting a five gallon bucket under that one chair…..


----------



## bandit571

had about an inch of snow this morning…this evening it had turned to rain…...and now? Yep, that white crap os falling again/////grrrrrrr. Is it April…..YET.


----------



## mojapitt

Toes are really cold. In from the shop now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, ya might wanna consider putting a five gallon bucket under that one chair…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, don't think that wasnt mentioned here at the firehouse today. "Is that a toilet"


----------



## mojapitt

Table with steel legs


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, it's taxidermy time again.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I hate repairing furniture. That's what my brother has done for 25 years though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's the lineup for next weekend…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not gonna make a habit of it Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Buy it all Marty, looks like all good stuff !!

Your brother is good at repairing furniture Monte. My sisters both have several old chairs and rockers that he made new again.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
How many more relics must you buy….
Before your museum qualifies for tax exempt status???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, do you know how much they want for that one, lone socket?


----------



## bandit571

Marty been raiding my shop?


----------



## bandit571

Just went and checked…...nope, all my rusty & Krusty stuff is still down there….


----------



## MadJester

Gene…yep…4WD….

Don…too true…but the problem with actually going out in the woods means you run the risk of scratching the paint…LOL….I probably won't take it out until it becomes a beater!!

Stumpy…don't let the idiots get you down…that person obviously doesn't know what wood is….


----------



## bandit571

Boo…..


----------



## bandit571

Almost had enough fun for one day…...making the "Nightly Rounds" before bedtime….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bedtime sounds like a good idea got caught up watching UFC knockouts. Good night y'all.


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning all. 9" of snow last night in the old mitten state. If I can find the lawn chairs I probably should put them away. Awe what the heck, spring will be here in a few months and I will just have to haul them back out again!


----------



## CFrye

Mike, have you been taking procrastinating lessons from Randy?

Good morning!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Got to work about an hour ago because of equipment problems. Low on coffee.

Mike, my wife is supposed to be writing down recipes for you.

Spoke with Andy yesterday. He's recovering from a bad kidney infection last week that whipped him pretty bad. Things are improving though.

Not in the mood this morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Andy good to hear you are back on the mend.

Cold and going to snow again they say. Only maybe 1" though not like Mike got.


----------



## MustacheMike

Monte. Tell your wife she is very kind for doing that for me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I have been up for a couple hours. I guess it's time for a hot tea now just to make the choice of type. Maybe even do some dishes.


----------



## saddletramp

Good morning from beautiful NW Michigan. 28 this AM headed to 32. Still snowing.

Somewhere on one of the threads a while back I saw a pic of what appeared to be DMT diamond hones that were clamped in some sort of jig and then suspended over a bin or trough. Can't remember where and I can't seem to locate. Looking for some info on this system but can't find where I saw it and I can't find sales site on the net. I'm posting this plea on several threads in the hope hat someone can help me with it. Thankyou.

Y'all be safe and have a goodun.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Conumption of coffee has commenced. For many years, we bounced around from brand to brand of coffee. Since joining Costco, we've been buying their brand of beans. Pretty good stuff. I think that part of the secret was finding a coffee that worked with our well water. One of our sons in Tucson uses the same beans with filtered water. It's good, too but has a different taste.

Got to go to the Big City again today. The VA set me up with an ophthalmologist. Another 100 mile round trip. Might as well get my ears lowered while I'm down there. No, the eye doctor doesn't cut hair but the barber might do tonsils.

Got the wooden hinges made for jewelry chest yesterday. The chest is maple and walnut, so the hinges are walnut. Test fit and they look good.


----------



## bandit571

Must be a Monday…....
Knee doctor's office called a bit ago….saying they NEED clearence from the heart doctor before they can work on my knee this coming Thursday…..

I have an 0800 appointment tomorrow to get blood work and EKG done as a pre-surgery testing…..Cardio guy isn't even in his office til tomorrow…. ( he is up at the Lima office…) Soooo, IF I don't send the paperwork from heart doc to knee doc…they say they will have to cancel…..

Awaiting news from both as I just got done talking to both places.

Must be a Monday….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,
I am late to this party, however had I seen the SMC thread I would have jumped in with both feet, I left there years ago as well,as well as several others, just tired of the ignorance and badgering….

Your right I dont participate here any more, for the same reasons… If i see some one being let down the path of no return, 
I will often PM them and help, but in as much as getting on the main public forum .. just not worth the effort and BS. It's sad … Internet has sure changed, and not for the good.


----------



## bandit571

Monday Road Trip….BRB (LUNCH !)


----------



## diverlloyd

Andy get better buddy

Bandit good luck on the tests

Charles it's sad that we lose the knowledge of people like you over people who think they are a step above the rest of us who give improper advise. Those people are to dumb to see the loss of knowledge in front of them.

I'm watching the revenat and thinking about making potato cakes for lunch. Just don't remember when I made the mashed potatoes that are in the fridge. Could be good could be a bad tummy day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Just got home from work. We had a fully involved house fire at 0530, which is 90 minutes before shift change. They didn't show up til 0745 to make the swap with us…....right as we finished loading 650 feet of 5" hose back on the truck. Still no word on my truck. Keep all your fingers crossed for me if you would.

Gene, is your barber's name Sweeney Todd?

Monte, if she's writing recipes, I'd sure like the one for the fruit filled Pyrogi.


----------



## diverlloyd

Ate to much.


----------



## bandit571

Had Lunch and a nap…..Windier than …well, you lnow who…..and colder than a Siberian Bat's rearend…

Is it too late to hibernate?


----------



## diverlloyd

Never to late bandit.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I found out my barber doesn't do blood letting or tonsils, either. And the closest she's been to Australia …or England is her homeland. Korea. The only thing she butchers is the English language. But then, I'm not too hot with Korean, either.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill a dentist with small hands is the best.


----------



## bandit571

The Donald is a Dentist?

Been watching a few videos on building a wooden house ( Estonia) from field stone and concrete foundation all the way through to a pine roof. Mainly hand tool made, timberframed from trees cut when they cleared the land for the house, with log in-fill between the frames. They did use a powered cement mixer for the concrete stuff. Way too much work for me, will need a nap after watching it

Also, I might try finding a "Bisaigue" sometime…...but not it's little brother the Twybill.


----------



## bandit571

May have a visiter from Columbus, OH this Saturday…...Mr. Hatchet…....He might also give the Amish a try in buying a few boards. Will see how the knee is doing…..


----------



## mojapitt

I went to work early today so I got off early. Originally thought I would accomplish some things in the shop. It's currently 10°. The decision has been made to procrastinate like Randy and take a nap like Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Supper was a bit of leftover smashed taters…..big scoop onto a hot griddle, mix in an egg and some grated cheese…flatten out in to a few pancakes…..salt and pepper and serve. Sorry, only had enough for one big plate full….mine.


----------



## diverlloyd

craftsman nextec 12v drill chuck will not come off to take it apart to fix the intermittent power to motor issue. but all the fiddling with it seems to have caused it to work again. i guess its time for me to make the wifey some dinner.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, where do you do your glue ups?

I made and put new rockers on one chair of red oak. The other chair needs more help. I took the legs off and will re glue them and maybe even put in a few screws. I'm not sure what this chair is made of, but it's not oak. Rockers will be silver maple. They will also need to be longer. These chairs for a friend from a long time ago. She was originally a friend of our theater director who used to come and help with our shows at school. She has no internet, no cell phone, no email address and no facebook. OMG.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For some reason my beer fridge in the shop really keeps my beer cold in the winter…...


----------



## diverlloyd

bill living a disconnected lifestyle is a rare thing now a days. some pay good money to have a disconnected vacation. kudos to her


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I need a disconnected vacation myself. Next summer I need to go on a canoe trip. 6 days in the wilderness. Nothing to do but fish, paddle, sleep, eat. It's been far too long. Boys are still too young to go though.


----------



## Gene01

Before we even got engaged, Phyl and I took a two day canoe trip down the Current river in MO. 
we agreed that if a couple wants to test their compatibility, there's no better way than a long canoe trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, cindy will not be going along.


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry Bill, but your description reminds me of Deliverance. Just woke from the nap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Marty, how is your weather?


----------



## boxcarmarty

26* and dark…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Suppose to get an inch of snow tomorrow…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

9 deg. and dark here too.

Bill I had to move the beer refrigerator out of the garage into the basement. Had some things in the freezer part and they were thawing out because it was cold enough that it was not turning on, just one of the little cheap ones. I have another in the shop but not room for two.


----------



## bandit571

Just got most of the white stuff melted away, and now Marty wants to send me more? Send it down towards Beka, instead. I got to be IN Sidney, OH before 0800 tomorrow morning…29 miles each way, don't need to slide half the way there…

I would rather hobble in the outpatient door, then be carted in the ER's door.

Getting an EKG in the morning, too….wondering IF I should take all the Meds before I go over there, or wait until I come back home….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Never thought of that Mark. I guess the stuff up there would melt til it got too cold, then everything would freeze. I've had that problem before, but the last few years I have kept it at least above freezing in the shop. This year I have a heater set at 50° hanging about 7' off the ground. I imagine it gets down to about 40 at the floor.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be elated for 40°

I have an old Trailer house that is converted into a finish and glue up area.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
canoes are called divorce boats for a reason.


----------



## Festus56

I am fortunate now that the shop and garage are two separate buildings. My shop heat gets turned down to 55 at night. Going to be really cold here by the end of the week they say.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, they say that we will be -10° to -15° here Friday night. Probably won't go to the shop that night.


----------



## bandit571

Anything below 55 degree should be outlawed….

Snow? Humbug!


----------



## bandit571

UuummmmmZZZzzzz…..


----------



## Gene01

Nytol.


----------



## bandit571

Why am I up and almost awake…BEFORE the sun comes up? Should be against the law to be up this early…

It IS morning…isn't it? A road trip BEFORE 0700? I thought I retired to get away from such ….stuff…....


----------



## mojapitt

Been up for 2 hours here. Already at work. Didn't really want to, but they insist that surgery must be functional today.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

after a miscommunication on the SO's part I drove the truck today to work. should be a fun, slippy drive to Whit's later on. So far, it's started out like a usual Tuesday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Forgot to mention my truck….....not fixed.


----------



## Gene01

Slept in. Phyl didnt. Coffee's all ready. Good, too. 
It's still dark here, too. Coincidence or conspiracy? 42 and headed for 64. A couple more days like this then, it gets colder. 
Monte, an operational surgey wing (pun intended) might be a good thing for a hospital. 
Full day of shop fun on the schedule.

Sorry, Bill. Hang in there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hangin Gene.
Just went for my first run in about 2 years. I've known it, but the fire yesterday told me I was out of shape. I used to not need to be "in shape". What happened?
Have fun in the shop Gene. I'll have some fun in mine, even if it's furniture repair.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbahs…

Nice to see William, Sue and Randy…

Stumpy… don't let the turkeys get you down. It's obvious that their own contribution to the Ethernet of woodworking is a negative number, so time to make like a duck and let the rain roll off your broad shoulders.

Spent the day in Bean Town getting my drain tube evaluated. Good news all around. the abscess has drained and closed up and I am infection free, so they yanked the tube and I don't have any follow up appointments.

I'm bummed that I've missed so much of the hockey season. My team has been doing really well and is in the championship game next Monday. I'll show up to take pics and cheer them on, but don't think I'm ready to hit the ice yet.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that's great news. Sad about the hockey season. At least, you're up and about. Now, take it easy for awhile.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well tea has been made and breakfast has been consumed. Deli ham fried up in a skillet with 2 eggs and a thin slice of velveta mixed in with buttered toast and jelly.

Matt that's good news that there is no infection.


----------



## bandit571

Back from the land of Vampires…...took a few tries, but they got enough of the red stuff for their needs….I got three holes to show for it….OW! Now the fun part…pulling three bandaids off, without too much hair removal….

Started snowing on the way back home….thanks, Marty….

Nothing planned for a few days…..waiting to hear what time I go in for the work on the knee…..


----------



## superdav721

boo!!!!!


----------



## bandit571

D A V E !


----------



## rhybeka

DAAAAAVE


----------



## ssnvet

I do believe that was a Super Dave sighting.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Dave !!

At least you still get to watch and take pictures of hockey Matt.

Think it quit snowing here for awhile guess I should go clean the sidewalks and driveway.


----------



## Gene01

Hey DAVE!


----------



## mojapitt

Question, used sterilizer is coming out of the hospital. Interior dimensions are 6' diameter and 12' depth. If I can get it, would you use it for a kiln?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, do you still get a participation trophy if they win?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like more of a bomb shelter.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. the only way that or any other chamber will work as a kiln is if you can circulate and dehumidify the air.

Participation trophy…. um… no. But maybe a picture of beer at the banquet :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, it's a fully insulated chamber and sealed door. Should be able to run cords through the pipe holes for a heater, fan and dehumidifier.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. does it need 3 phase? If not, it might be a great score for you. They should pay you to take it away, because their definitely going to pay somebody else to rig it out of there and haul it off.


----------



## bandit571

Phone call a bit ago…have to be at the Same-Day Surgery center by 1315 hrs, this coming Thursday. Surgery @ 1515 hrs….

Cleaned up an old Fulton #3 plane…...Bolt for the rear handle needed a LOT of adjustments….bolt got a bit shorter, and bent to match the handle. Handle now sit ON the plane correctly. Chipbreaker was bent, flattened it out as it was bending the iron. Took awhile to get everything just-so…









And to even make a few Oak shavings..









Then I found out another #3 sized plane also needed some work..









Need to bring the stones and the wet-or-dry sandpaper down to the shop…..edge needs tuned up…Label on the handle?









Same as this one. #3 sized Craftsman, by Millers Falls. The fulton could use a refresh on it's iron, as well…..maybe after supper?

One more day to play around…..then we'll see how it goes…..


----------



## mojapitt

We used house steam, so no heat source included. But I can get a heater and dehumidifier for it. It's just a big insulated sealed Steel Chamber.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, seems pretty technical to me. How hot? Does the temp need monitoting? Should it be vented? Is a small fan needed? 
That's the beauty of living in AZ. A fresh cut log is dry by the time you get it home. No kiln needed. ;-)


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I'm looking for a Stanley #2. Got one?


----------



## bandit571

Nope. Got too many #3s, though…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, you didn't mention sending snow. Please send all of your extra snow to Jeff.


----------



## saddletramp

Bandit ….. good luck with your surgery. Hope it goes well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *Bandit*- I m looking for a Stanley #2. Got one?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Ain't we all???


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want a Stanley, I want an Ollie


----------



## firefighterontheside

I want a Ford.


----------



## bandit571

Would like to find a Stanley #1, though…...

Trying to see IF there is a return center for all this snow Marty sent over here…..do I get a refund?

Stumpy: You might try out one of the "Carpenter Planes" called a Bisaigue…....IF you need a wee bit of a workout on the arms…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit if you cut up a no.3 will it be a no.1 and a no.2?

Taco Tuesday has been had and was great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fillet mignon was for dinner. My neighbor is a butcher. They brought us the steaks for helping to move his tractor with my trailer. It was gooooood.


----------



## superdav721

I took a commission on a cedar chest. 
I never do that….
what was I thinking…


----------



## superdav721

> *Bandit*- I m looking for a Stanley #2. Got one?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Ain t we all???
> yep!
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> YEP!!!!!!!
> 
> - Dave


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I have some filet mignon in the frezzer. Some of those bacon wrapped individuals ones that they sell
At the super market. I bought 5 or 10 when they was on sale $1.99 a piece. I think they are 6oz so not bad at that price per pound and are very good. The wife won't let me buy fresh it's to pricey at the store but not bad at GFS if I buy a full tenderloin and cut it up myself. I have a buddy that was a butcher and now sells meat in large quantities so he is always letting me know when prices are going up and down. It's amazing the fluctuation in that market on a daily basis.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, my neighbor and his brother(my other neighbor) used to raise a few cows for beef, but after he married a butcher it became cheaper to just buy beef than raise it. These were bacon wrapped and were really, really good. I marinated them all day in soy sauce and garlic powder.


----------



## bandit571

Crunch time….may have visitors Saturday, needed to get the stairs to the Dungeon fixed up…..at least enough to hold me.










Had a bit of 1/2" plywood. Used a 6" circular saw, as I am NOT about to hand saw all of these parts….









6 of these plywood panels, sistered onto the 3/4" treads they had…...1/2" ply + 3/4" pine = 1-1/4" thick treads. I replace any many as I had plywood for. Mainly where a few of the old treads had split. Screws were hammer drilled into the stringers underneath both layers.

Back now hurts enough that I don't feel the knee…...imagine that…


----------



## bandit571

Usually around this time of year, and up until April…..The old Copeland Plant's Union Hall in Sidney, OH…would have an all you can eat…
Fish
Sausage
Cole slaw
Fries and rolls
And draft beer by the pitcher…...

Usually had Baked Beans….too. 
And go back through the line as long as there was food there.

Dang…I miss those days…...( once a month….)


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm not a fan of very cold weather, but c'mon, it got to 79F here today. That 's just ridiculous!


----------



## mojapitt

Don….................Um…..................you suck


----------



## firefighterontheside

High should be in the twenties tomorrow. Good day to cut some trees down.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry, Monte. Me and the weatherman aren't on speaking terms here either.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hey Monte we haven't sent any snow away yet. It is still here , snowed off and on all day. I was thinking we should send it to Don though, think he would like some to cool off a bit.

That big round thing looks way heavy and awkward to move.

Still no pickup yet Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Since you asked, Mark, they called me to say they had put more parts in it. Like the other parts, these did not change anything. They are not charging me for today. They basically said they don't know what else to do. I'm gonna call Ford in the morning and see what else they can offer. There ma be a new truck in my future, maybe not.


----------



## mojapitt

New vehicles are only great if you were planning for it, not forced into it. Hope it comes out ok Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The dealer said they had two other trucks in this week that had the same condition. Those people just live with it. I can live with it, but I'd rather not.


----------



## Festus56

Hope it works out Bill. There sure should be a fix for it if it worked when they sold it.


----------



## MadJester

> I am fortunate now that the shop and garage are two separate buildings. My shop heat gets turned down to 55 at night. Going to be really cold here by the end of the week they say.
> 
> - Festus56


Even though my shop/store is right below my apartment, I can keep it at about 65 (because it's drafty…probably actual temp is about 60…) and that's been enough to keep the pipes from freezing….after the accident to the building a few years back, I'm hyper aware of what happens if pipes freeze! Then with the apartment above me almost finished, I keep that one at about 60….all in all, me being between the two, has actually saved me overall for my heating costs…while they are far from great, they are better than before I did the renovations upstairs…mostly because I fixed a lot of drafts in the upstairs apartment…but I think the accident to the building caused different drafts down in the store…meh…as long as I can get by without freezing to death, I'm a happy camper…

Hiya Matt! Glad you're feeling better!

Monte, that sterilizer is huge!!! I'm with Bill on this one…bomb shelter!



> *Bandit*- I m looking for a Stanley #2. Got one?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I'll keep an eye out also Stumpy…but I haven't come across one yet…they are a tad hard to find…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning world. Skipped a couple of hundred posts. Coffee is on.

Jim - you hit the nail on the head - I did create a clothespin monster

Off to check out Bob's boxes


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and Beka - you ain't no novice no more


----------



## Momcanfixit

Any ability to discuss mortise and tenon joints qualifies you as at least dangerously intermediate!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Big decision to make at work. I've been in charge of a team for a few years. It's going really well, like the folks, the work etc. It runs really well with or without me now which is a good thing. Because of a retirement, the next job up is now open. Would be in charge of 4 teams (my current one included). No guarantee I would get it, but I'd have a very good chance.

I know I could do it, but scared poopless about the whole idea. If I don't go for it, someone new will come in I'm getting fed up with that scenario.

Coffeee. That will make it all better. Coffee.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Doe! You ain't stupid - you just have a technology enforced break!

Oh, and it's snowing again. Supposed to stop by May.


----------



## MontanaBob

Dave I know what you mean…. I've got three cedar chest ordered, so I'm in the planning stage. (well at least thinking about them)...
Sandra - thanks for putting me on your buddies list.
Good morning all


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, go for it. You can do it.
Good morning all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Hope it works out Bill. There sure should be a fix for it if it worked when they sold it.
> 
> - Festus56


That's been my theory Mark. I know it's not a new truck, but it should be able to steer like one.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, it's hard to comprehend why the dealership cannot contact Ford. That shouldn't be your responsibility.
Things may have changed but, Ford used to assign tech reps to an area. They would often respond in person and they had a direct line to the company.
It sounds like the problem is not unique. I'll bet there's a fix and no one has contacted the guy at Ford who knows what it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I contacted Ford the other day, they gave me a case # that was supposed to do exactly what you're talking about Gene. The dealer said when they contacted Ford with the number they got nowhere. They're not interested in fixing my truck. They want to sell a new truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, I have no doubt that you are capable of doing the job. My only concern is if it takes more time from your personal life with children and husband.

Just a thought.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, some old mechanic somewhere knows how to fix it. Just gotta find him.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Sue

Go for it Sandra, better to be the leader than be broke to lead again.

We still have snow showers too and getting colder for a few days.


----------



## Festus56

Here you go Sandra,


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmmm….Boss is under the weather today. We have a Wind Chill Advisory for today….

Late start for today? Hey, it IS called Retirement, right?


----------



## darinS

Go for it 74. Just remember, if you're not the lead dog, the view never changes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right Monte, but how do I find him?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill have you looked on forums about your truck? They are usually pretty helpful


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've been looking AJ, but I can't find any mention of the same problem. Also I am on a yahoo group for power stroke trucks and they aren't sure either. The main guy on there is very sharp.


----------



## diverlloyd

What is the year, make and model and the issue it's having bill I will ask a couple mechanic friends that I have.


----------



## bandit571

Camera issues today…..Turn it on to take a picture, lens has a hard time extending enough to work, runs the battery down…somehow, I hope, I managed to get 3 shots….

Have the lens pieces soaking a bit, and the charger hooked up.

The Fulton plane had a few "issues" as well…..chipbreaker was curved in all the wrong directions….I get it close to where it is supposed to look like, Seems to work Ok….Meh.

Craftsman #3C…..Chipbreaker was fine, iron wasn't…...took almost as long to get it back to a flat bevel and stropped sharp. Works well enough on pine….


----------



## bandit571

Test:









One of three shots I was able to take….Hope Santa will get me a new camera…..
One more?









Stanley #6c, type 10, in front of a Stanley #5-1/2, type 17…....which would YOU want to push all day long?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what is for supper tonight?

Son had bought a trimmer to use on the furball's toenails…...looks like a green Dremel. Max hates the dang thing…however, I decided to try on my claws I have for toenails. At least I can reach close enough to use it. Got them all buzzed down to something a bit more human looking.

No Mountain Dew nor Booze after Midnight tonight…..just juice and water (yuck) or 7-up. Need to take just the heart pills in the morning. Going to be a LONG day….


----------



## Gene01

Hope everything goes well tomorrow, Bandit. And the recovery is quick and relatively pain free.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks AJ,it's a 2008 F250 6.4 diesel automatic 4wd. While driving around curves at speed, when you just touch the brake pedal the steering wheel will pull back towards center. Of course you always have your hands on the wheel in a curve, but you can feel it pull against your hand for just a moment. To me it feels like you lose power steering for a moment causing the wheel to want to go straight as it would if you let go. It's subtle, but noticeable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope they will make your knee feel better bandit. You need that knee to get to the dungeon.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, going simple minded. Could it be related to wheel bearings, tie rods or other linkage?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, I am trying to make you feel better. May have just tore the transmission up in my truck. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Maybe the linkage for the brake pedal is rubbing the steering column? Pushing the wheel back to straight ahead?

Ok. got a few more shots, before the dang thing seized up, again…









Fulton #3 seems to work alright….as for the Craftsman?









Even had to try a small plane, after cleaning rust off the sole..









Ohio Tool Co. No. 0-7


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the effort Monte, but you shouldn't have messed up your trans for me. Also, thanks for the other effort.

I thought of that too Bandit. I got down there and looked up under the dash. I have the truck back and I'm just going to drive it and see what I notice.


----------



## mojapitt

All I have is 4th gear. Hopefully I can nurse it to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good luck tomorrow Bandit - don't want you to become the tin man.

Mark - LOVE the picture.

Monte - that's exactly my concern. There's always a tradeoff, but I don't want it to be my family. Having said that my present job somehow works and it doesn't seem logical. Giving it some serious thought.

Vodka and cranberry helps me think


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good luck Bandit !

One of those days here again. Broke a skid on my snowplow and the place I get parts from is out of stock. Then my big dust collector hose decided to have a come apart. At least there is a replacement available at HF here. Going shopping in a bit before the big snow starts tonight.

Monte unless they quit business lately you have 2 of the best transmission shops in the state right there in your town.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it a standard trans Monte? Might be hard to get going in 4th.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a standard transmission. Frames Garage installed this transmission about 1-1/2 years ago Mark. Hoping I can get it there tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

The guy getting the 2 tables and 4 night stands just said that they won't make it down before Christmas (from Bismarck, ND). That alone would pay for the transmission.


----------



## bandit571

Still working out the transportation details with ONE vehicle….I have to be in Sidney,OH at 1315 hrs….Son needs to get to work in Bellefontaine,OH @ 1430 hrs…...Surgery is at 1515 hrs…..lasts an hour, then at least an hour in recovery…..Wife doesn't like to drive after dark. And, I won't be allowed to drive til friday at the earliest….

Trying to arrange a ride for either me, or Craig ( he gets off at 2300 hrs) ......don't think I will be able to walk home…


----------



## bandit571

Might have a ride home….Daughter maybe coming up here to pick me up….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill it's a long read but not a bad one seems your truck has mystery issue
http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/6-4-drivetrain-problems/45235-2008-f350-diesel-steering-problems.html#/topics/45235?page=2&_k=16rotn


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes I miss driving a standard transmission…....sometimes.

Be right back AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've read about some of that recently. NTSB did an investigation, but never called for a recall. They determined there was no particular part causing a problem. Since I've now got a new gear box, hydroboost, power steering pump, reservoir and lines I should be good, right?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that was the longest thread I read and most informative. It sounds like you need a machinist to put all the parts on within a close tollerence. Since it seems that it's all the parts not working together if it's not in perfect alignment.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spent last hour with no electricity. Back on now. Not been a good day.


----------



## Festus56

Well no luck on my dust collector hose. HF does not stock it here I would have to order it.

Monte Frame has done several transmissions for me. He gave me a bad time the last time when the only part he could salvage was the case. He said that the rebuild I probably wouldn't tear up. Built solid to last.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When it's that cold, no electric can be scary.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Hope tomorrow comes & goes without a hitch.
Equally hopeful that recovery/rehab is relatively pain free!!!


----------



## Festus56

Bill is there a proportioning or a equalizer valve in the system anywhere? I didn't read the article but sounds like the brakes are stealing your steering pressure. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, my nephew did mention that it was tied to the brakes and that could be part of the problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My understanding is that the brakes are powered by the power steering pump on these diesels, thru the hydroboost. At times, such as in a parking lot where you are using both, at idle speed you lose power steering because there's just not enough power for both. I have read of people having one foot on the brake and one in the gas to deal with this. I'm not sure about a valve.


----------



## MontanaBob

Good morning all.. I got up early so I could listen to you all sing me Happy Birthday…. So here we go - a 1 and a 2…ok you can start now…. I don't hear a thing…LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

HAppy birthday to Bob, Happy birthday to Bob, happy birthday dear Bob, happy birthday to you!!

Good morning everybody else.


----------



## mojapitt

I would sing along, but we have noise restrictions here at the hospital. Also, some people might be offended by my singing in the shower routine.

Happy birthday Bob.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday Bob. 
You really don't want me to sing.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, both my dealer and local mechanic recommended a total evacuation and replacement of the brake and steering fluids at 150 K. Although, my manual doesn't call for it. 
Supposedly, the fluids do break down over time. Mine has 160K +. It's still not done. Soon, though.
If yours hasn't been changed when they replaced those parts, you might consider it. Worth a shot.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ye…..you too, Randy.

No Mountain Dew today…....7uP just ain't the same WAKE UP…need to get a few pills taken….will head for Sidney"s Wilson Memorial out-patient center about noonish….MIGHT be awake enough. Will try to get back on this evening, and report how things went…..


----------



## bandit571

Are we still on for the Boston Relay this Sunday? I can be at the Centerville place about 10am or so….


----------



## firefighterontheside

They did all that Gene. It seems better, but I can still notice it. I'm just gonna ignore it. I'm back at the dealer now getting my steering wheel centered. After everything they did, my wheel was about 1.5" off center when going straight.


----------



## saddletramp

Bill …... any chance that it's as simple as a belt that's slipping under a load?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got all new belts this summer. They were squealing. They are all quiet now. They put a new power steering pump on too.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, good luck today.

Bill, I am not a mechanic. So I hope you figure it out.

Mine is going to the shop. Might start looking for a different truck.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…

Is it Friday yet? No? Ugh!

Bandit… Best wishes for a good outcome with the surgery.

Mr. Bill…. You must be very frustrated with the truck. What a bummer.

74… tough call. Don't discount being in charge of your own destiny, vs. getting a new boss, who might be insecure and mess up a good thing. As the big boss, you should be able to set your own schedule, and have a personal assistant, right? ;^)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## ssnvet

oops…


----------



## bandit571

All the local schools are closed today, too cold. The City School here in town is still open. More of a wind chill thing outside…....


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday bob stay warm.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Happy Birthday Bob!!! I aint gonna sing either! If you are out playing in the weather stop by I will buy a cup of coffee or something stronger if you want.

Bill you just need to transplant one of these 7.3 Powerstrokes in yours. They still are the best that Ford had in my opinion.


----------



## MontanaBob

Thanks for the offer Mark, but I think I'll stay home and off the slick streets…... I'll be over maybe something next week…..


----------



## Gene01

*74*, being boss is better than being bossed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks gang. I think my truck is gonna be fine as long as it doesn't get worse. Maybe buy a new one a year from now.

Mark, my first diesel was a 2002 with a 7.3. That was and still is a great motor. Didn't have the horsepower of these newer ones, but it ran and got great mileage.

Hope yours comes out ok Monte. I hope you get a different truck because you want to and not have to.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I'm feeling you on the truck issues. Yesterday, I had a windshield wiper break - luckily that's an easy/cheap fix so I did that. This morning, The truck was idling HORRIBLY - to the point I thought it was going to stall on me. lights were dimming and everything. I made sure I put more gas in it (only had half a tank) and it got better once it warmed up. I already need to have the windshield wiper tank and the oil sending unit (hopefully) replaced. Probably going to see if I can do the latter on my own this weekend.

@Bandit good luck on the knee fixing 

In other news, got the lego shelf assembled. Doubtful it's done before Christmas but I was at least hoping to have the build done so I can start the poly process. How many coats should I do??


----------



## rhybeka

ok, had to scroll back a few pages to see what was up with Sandra. so my .5 cents or less is - having been in a similar situation (be my own manager and have the possibility of a team reporting to me or remain on my own and having someone manage me) I would have said something different when asked - I would've discussed more in depth about becoming that manager since the person they put in - not qualified and things have now shifted again and I'm under another manager - we get along - for now. we have opposite personalities but are both fairly game to try to make it work. Just make sure you don't have any regrets, whichever decision you go with. 

I definitely feel like a novice still. this unit has been a HUGE learning curve. I can talk about mortise and tenon, but that doesn't mean I've made any yet


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least 2, probably 3 to get a nice finish.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bob is a year older today than he was yesterday. Well, happy birthday to him even if he has already had so many. 
Bandit never drink water, that is where fishes wash their feet. 
Bill, if it has tits or wheels, it is going to cause you trouble. 
Monte, break out the long-johns. 
Stumpy, illegitimi noncorborundum = don't let the bastards grind you down.
The rest of you bozos just keep doinwhatcherdoin.


----------



## Gene01

Rub down twixt coats with a white abrasive pad. Wipe off, apply…etc. rub down final coat with Liberon 4 O000 steel wool with wax. Smooooth as a baby's behind. Lotta work but, it's so nice.


----------



## rhybeka

I think Whit will try to get me to use the spray gun with the semi gloss poly which I'm seriously nervous about -I've done a drawer with the gun - I'm not comfortable enough with it to do it on this unit - I'd rather stick with a brush and take my chances. I don't want to spray finish it and then have to sand down and do it again. I HATE sanding!


----------



## firefighterontheside

SPRAY it!


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… if you look at new trucks, I suggest you investigate the Banks System.

My brother tows a 45' 5th wheel and gained both power and fuel economy when he had the Banks System installed on his diesel GMC 1-ton.


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… I second the motion…. spray it!


----------



## MontanaBob

What I have here is a redo… The Wife thought that roses would look better than the leaf pattern I had put on this box… So I did a simple intarsia rose pattern. It came out quite well for a first time doing a intarsia item… The box is Peruvian walnut & Curly Maple


















(8×51/2×4). The Wife is happy, I'm happy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's beautiful Bob.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm familiar with Banks. I read about it a lot with my previous truck, but with this one it's illegal to remove the diesel particulatefilter, which basically makes the Banks impractical.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, once you start spraying your finish you will wonder why you didn't do it all along. It's the only way to go.


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, beautiful box!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, if brushed on 3 coats of poly. Now that I spray, I spray 5 coats of lacquer. My brother that restores furniture says that is fairly standard for furniture.

Also, it takes less time for spraying all of the coats of lacquer than brushing 1 coat of poly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, who has heard of a Tucker Alarm Till. My friend from the firehouse has one that came from his great grandpas shop and wants me to make some kind of a stand for it for display. Sounds like a neat wooden cash register from the 1890's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

1800's wooden cash register…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm still waiting to hear…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my son will be passing thru there tomorrow on his way home from Kansas, try not to run over him with that out of control pickup…..


----------



## MadJester

Go for it 74…you can do it!!!

Ok, I don't normally endorse products, because…hey…ain't nobody paying me…but I do strongly recommend this hand soap. If you can find it where you are (or order it online…it's not too pricey…) go ahead and try it…I use it after wiring dusting rust and it gets out all kinds of grime (better in my opinion) than Fast Orange which I have been using for decades…I still sometimes need a little scrub brush for around my nails or tough grime spots, but there is some kind of stuff in here that is just magical! Ok….I'll get off my soapbox (bottle) now…LOL










Happy Birthday Bob!

Bandit…hope they take the trick outta your knee!!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, back home now. Had a few tears inside that they went in and fixed. Small cyst was removed, loose junk removed. Sitting here with a BIG ace bandage on the leg. Have to call his office tomorrow to set up a follow up appointment. Norco is now my best buddy….

Spent maybe 1/2 an hour on the table, once they got me to La-la-land. next thing I know, I'm back in the room i started in. Seems to have fixed the issues in the leg. Doctor is one of those that does NOT fool around, he goes in and fixes things, and back out. Fancy ice pack I can velcro in place on the leg,,, as soon as I can find a way to either sit or lay with the leg.

Thanks for all the well wishes, I think it helped make this a shorter day .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't worry Marty. I'll be in a firetruck tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good bandit. That should make you feel better.


----------



## bandit571

Well…..at least less Grumpy….

Not allowed around any sharp objects for a few days…...wonder why


----------



## Gene01

That's great news Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find just the right spot to place this leg in…..getting up out of a chair is the worse of the problems, right now.

I'd post a picture…but….nothing to see but the big ace bandage/wrap…..

Had a Subway Rueben Sammich for supper tonight…..pretty good, better than Arby's. No booze til the weekend?


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty amazing. Assembly area is about 30 square feet and I can't find my pencil.


----------



## StumpyNubs

>


Nice work *Bob*!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got a special delivery today. A new player in the mid-level hand plane world. I am stunned at how nice these are, considering that the company (Bench Dogs is a Rockler brand) is not a hand plane company. But, I haven't used them yet, so we'll see how they compare to other planes in their class, like Wood River and the newer Stanleys.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That box came out good Bob, The first time was good but I think the wife had a good idea there. I did a double take to see if that was the same one.

Good news Bandit. Glad you had a doctor who likes to do it right the first time. Hope you can get back to the shop soon.

Becka if you have a place to spray that is the only way to go. I am not set up very well for cold weather finishing but spray everything in nice weather.


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy that is a nice box too, it has toys in it !!


----------



## mojapitt

Our next big storm starts in a few hours. I really hope most of ours goes to Jeff. His State expects cold and snow, they have festivals in it and possibly even likes it. I don't want to deprive them of any.


----------



## Festus56

We haven't sent any snow away from here Monte. Has been snowing all day. Plowed the driveway and sidewalks 3 times and can't prove it now. Maybe 8" so far and no wind.


----------



## bandit571

I wish this white stuff and the cold would stay north of Ohio's Snow Belt…..like from Toledo to Cleveland.

Any place north of St Rt 18 would be fine.

Have to stay wrapped up for two days…....Might be able to at least drive to Centerville by Sunday….


----------



## MadJester

Well…according to my phone app, it's about 19 degrees outside right now (lowest I've seen yet this year while I'm awake…)...and it says that with the wind chill it feels like 4 degrees…I'd say that's about right…so the pup only has one more trip outside planned for this evening, so once he's done with that, I'm in for the night….


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get 6-10 inches. -13° tomorrow night. But they continue to satisfy less than 10 mph winds. That might be a saving grace.


----------



## MadJester

Oh no…the dog has woken up from his fifteenth nap of the day…not sure how long I can wait now to take him outside!! Brrrrr…....


----------



## MadJester

Monte, they were calling for a large amount this past Monday…we got about a quarter of an inch….I usually take their estimates and divide by about 1000…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Glllaaaad all wwwwent wellllll.

Bob,
Haaappppy Brrrrthdayyyy!
& nICE bbbbox!!!

Stumpy,
Like yyyyou neeeeed more pppplanes!

Bill,
Baaaad trrrrruck or bad tech???

Currently -2 (-20 wind chill) outside….
& yet another similar forecast for tomorrow!!!
Where are my electric long johns???


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am perfectly okay with you getting the bitter cold before me.


----------



## bandit571

"Supposed to get up to 50 here on Saturday…...welcomen to Ohio…

Velcro air pack/brace has been installed. Every 6 hour Norco has been taken…. been a long day….


----------



## mojapitt

We're supposed to get up to -4° Saturday. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

> Got a special delivery today. A new player in the mid-level hand plane world. I am stunned at how nice these are, considering that the company (Bench Dogs is a Rockler brand) is not a hand plane company. But, I haven t used them yet, so we ll see how they compare to other planes in their class, like Wood River and the newer Stanleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You'd think for the amount they are charging for that set….they could at least make a better box to hold them….and at least use ALL the hinge screws in the hinges….I think even I could build a better box than that….

Just a pine box, right? I think I could build one for a Millers Falls No. 9 and a Millers Falls No. 56B and make it look better….Hmmm, maybe even use red flocking? we'll see, after I am allowed to use sharp.pointy objects, again. ( $200 for that? )


----------



## MontanaBob

Morning all… It's a snow removal day… The schools are closed…I just hope we don't get any wind, or we'll have some high drifts around here.
Stumpy - those area nice looking set.
Mark- have you started on that etching project?


----------



## mojapitt

So far it's not too horrible here. Feels like it is coming. Coffee is needed. 8° here now, supposed to drop through tomorrow morning.

Good morning world.


----------



## rhybeka

it will probably get sprayed once the other lady is done finishing this walnut bed set that got stripped and refinished. Why you'd ever paint walnut is beyond me. It's a bit chillier in the area we spray in - the building is a huge pole barn but only the front hm. what ~1k or less square feet is finished and heated? I believe there's smaller heaters in the back where we do finish because it's not been bitterly cold back there but I know the other lady has complained about how slow the finish is drying. I still have to finish shimming the lego shelf out and attaching it to the drawer runners, give the whole unit a final sanding, attach the top and THEN it can be finished. Pondering asking Whit if I can finish the top first and THEN attach it to the unit once it's dry. would make it much easier to spray.

More worried about my truck. Still shimmying and shaking and all that. beginning to think it could be battery/alternator or something in the fuel system. Once the SO wakes up I'll try to see if she can call Sears and see if we can get it in.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, my brother that restores furniture says that it's very common to get furniture made of beautiful wood that is painted. It's usually white and heavy Paint for walls not furniture.


----------



## rhybeka

Yeah - I think this piece was painted purple. By the time I arrived that afternoon it was down to being blue. I think there was another layer above it as well but I wasn't there to see it. Ugh.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## mojapitt

Purple furniture? May I say "YUK"!


----------



## Gene01

Phyl hit the nail on the head when she said paint covers shoddy woodwork. Phyl is smart.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, besides my opposition to painting wood, there is proper paint to do it with. Heavy Paint for walls is not it.

Also, if you want to paint it, why use walnut, cherry, rosewood (yes my brother has got a rosewood table painted white). I don't like it when they paint oak but at least it's a basic hardwood. Rant over.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene, Phyl can change that to shoddy work instead of wood work. I know a couple welders who think they are the best in the world and are far below sub par. They cover their work with rust red primer that they let sit out over night to thicken up to a liquid rubber consistency. If the first coat don't work don't stop until it's 1/4" thick.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I think you would like my metal guy. On any piece I have here, you can not find one of his welds. Everything is perfectly blended and perfectly square.


----------



## Gene01

Good welding is always pretty. The legs and stands he made for you exude skill and attention to detail. His designs ain't half bad, either. Tell him he has a fan in AZ.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit- Yes, they didn't put that money in the box. But other than the hinges, it's not bad. Most people would toss the box anyway. The cost is in the planes. The appear to be on the same level as Wood River, which is a bit more for their two versions. I actually found another company with what looks like the exact same planes, so they probably get them from the same source. The company is called Axminster. Here's a very detailed review of their version of the smoother, including tolerances for flatness, etc on all of the components:





View on YouTube


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-rhoos?

-1° F on the thermometer this a.m. Brrrrrr…

Company Christmas party at the Elks hall this evening. Last year our Christmas party broke their record for alcohol sales… and people said it was our best party ever. Go figure :^)


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Alot of snow here but like Bob said no wind. This light fluffy stuff would make a mess in a hurry.

I hate to paint any solid wood. Thats what plywood and particle board is for.

Not sure if I am going to get that big laser job now Bob, guess time will tell.


----------



## bandit571

Have had the Wood River #4 V3…..wasn't impressed.

Tea made…Black, hot, with a shot of Bailey's original. Knee is a bit stiff and sore today. Might be a stay at home day…...Follow up appointment is Jan. 5….....They called this morning to see how I am doing….


----------



## Gene01

Sittin' in the shop waiting on supplies and thinking that there oughta be something I should be doing. Think I'll rip and plane some walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

Forecast is for 3-5" of fresh snow tomorrow….

Fortunately, my nephew came over last weekend and helped me mount the snow blower on the tractor and get the barn organized. I've got 2.5 chords of dry firewood stacked up, so I'm feeling ready for the storm.


----------



## bandit571

About time for Doctor Feelgood again…...trying to find just the right place to sit with this leg….

Freezing rain supposed to be here this evening….


----------



## mojapitt

Just for fun we checked several northern Russian/Siberian cities for temperatures. Yup colder than all of them!


----------



## bandit571

Norco is now doing it's magic….. debating on the ice pack….

I get to un-wrap the knee in the morning, might be able to walk a bit better with it off.

Been slowly sorting through that Tool Tote I have upstairs….was surprised at what was hiding in the bottom of it. Will need to find a few more places to stash the stuff…thinking next month I may have a big sale on FeeBay, the cull the herd a bit….


----------



## Cricket

Hey, can y'all help me out with something?

For some reason, I am not receiving the emails for the flag reports right now. (They are working on it.)

Just in case this takes a few days before it is fixed, if you see a spammer hitting us (posting) in the community, can you send me a PM with the users profile URL? I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Festus56

We broke a record for snow yesterday they say. 20" and now the temperature is dropping. Down to 0 and headed for -20 tonight. Got everything cleaned up then a light breeze started putting it all back where I do not want it.


----------



## Festus56

Be glad to Cricket. I hate spammers !!


----------



## bandit571

I'll keep an eye for them, nothing else to do this weekend…..

A few years back, while working at Honda Transmission plant….right before the Christmas Shutdown….19" of the snow crap landed…...Later, all that stuff decided to melt in about..one day. So, we had a Blizzard, then a big flood…and then it decided to have an Ice storm…..Bellefontaine lost about 1/3 of it's trees, to about an inch of ice coating everything…..wasn't a good year….The Boss lost the only key to the car under that snow…..had to go and have a spare one made…$50…..found the key, after the snow had washed away…right under the passenger door side.


----------



## Cricket

I appreciate that.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I like any welder who is good at it and level headed. Like any other trade the better and more someone says they at it the more likely they are not.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Here at work. No snow, but a little freezy drizzle. Maybe an inch of snow tomorrow. Not quite a record.

We had a little award lunch for our shift. When one pumper pulled in and put the pump in gear to circulate to avoid freezing of course it broke down. Luckily repair guy showed up in an hour and got it fixed quick. There are still some good repair guys. They gave me a twenty year pin, even though they had given me one 3 years ago. They thought they had forgotten. I've been here almost 25 years. Also got a unit citation for a flooding event we responded to a few years ago.

The spammers will not know what bit them.

Randy, are you cold?


----------



## diverlloyd

Does anyone need or want a new website? I have a buddy who is doing really nice work and is looking for business.

Dealing with my car battery I think it's max charge is 11.9 volts. It was almost dead and tested bad at the auto parts store. But I read on the battery website that most of their bad batteries aren't bad just not charged properly. So I tried the way they said and now it's holding a charge. I really don't want to spend the $150-200 on a new one but am kind of iffy about this one. Any opinions I just hate to spend that much cash on myself around the holidays.


----------



## bandit571

May want to have the alternator checked out, and check the drive belt to it. Worn belt may be slipping, Alt. may be a bit less than you need.

Keep the battery charged, if not, they can freeze and crack. BTDT….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit the alternator and belts are good. The battery is a optima red top. It has lasted 6 years so I can't complain to much. The alternator was charging at 14.3v. I'm glad it's not the alternator they suck to change out on a old Honda. The optima battery site is a pretty informative read. I would have bought a new battery and turned this one in as a code if I didn't read their site. Seems during car shows they have a program where you bring in your old one and they give you one that was sent in under warranty and they charged it up their way and then tested good. Makes me wonder about the last one I had it lasted 10 years.


----------



## diverlloyd

MMMM Pizza king for dinner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, the Boston relay has been canceled for this weekend due to questionable road conditions in the area tonight and Sunday. At this point, it will probably be after the first of the year now before she makes it up here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

-3° now, on its way to -12°. Snow seems to have ended. In my assembly area with the heater on high.


----------



## bandit571

Around here, we used to say it had to warm up to snow….

May have freezing rain later…...Dayton is saying something about being near 50 this weekend?

The Boss' s birthday is on the 31st of December…..I'd say how many, but then I'd need more than a knee fixed….


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a surprise ice storm hit at rush hour. We've been running accidents and other calls nonstop. I have cable chains on my FD pickup, first time I've ever done that. There have been dozens of ambulances in ditches. Fire trucks in ditches. Fire trucks hit. Luckily none of our own have been hit. Supposed to get warmer tonight and melt the ice.


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Bill


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## CFrye

Evening, folks. 
Glad the infirmed are on the mend. Keep on keeping on! 
Happy belated birthday, Bob!
Congratulations on the retirement, Doe! Don't forget to post all those projects you are finishing! 
Sandra, do what you need and want to for you and yours. Hockey goalie? Really!?
Jim was suppossed to have had a trial spinal stimulator implanted on Tuesday. The doctor's office called on Monday and had to re-schedule. So it will be next month. Today he bought his dog a new toy.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, is it cold up there?


----------



## MadJester

Bill…sounds dangerous out there for you…stay safe on the roads!!

Candy…I think Jim needs to feed that dog a bit more….lookin' a bit on the thin side…

Bandit…glad you're on the mend! And we still say that it needs to warm up to snow…and I wish it would do that already…yesterday and today were bitter cold!!

It's showing about 24 on my phone weather app…16 with the wind chill…but they are calling for something like 7-10 inches starting around 1am….as always, I will wait and see…they are nearly always wrong…part of it is that the Lower Hudson Valley has it's own weather patterns…the mountains either block the storms or funnel them right down on us…it's always chancy, but most of the time the mountains protect us…..so we'll see…the only downside to snow tomorrow is that it's the weekend which means that my Pop's care worker is the one from out of town…she of course has the option to stay at the house if necessary, but if she's coming from home, she may not be able to get in…so that means I'll have to help out tomorrow if she can't come in….and Pop is always 50/50 on letting me help…it depends on how alert he is on any given day…if he's too alert, he gives me a hassle because apparently, since I'm his daughter, I'm not supposed to do stuff like that….ugh…well…hopefully it won't be as bad as they are predicting and the care worker can get here…


----------



## Festus56

Here is my Santa letter


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, is it cold up there?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No…. Since I had to work outside tonight….
The weather gods let it warm all the way up to 10 above!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. We got the projected ice - not so good for a 12 yo dog with bad back hips. will try to salt a bit once it gets light out but - its supposed to hit 52 today so there may be no point. have a beagle in the lap and the laptop is about dead. ttyl!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I need to go shovel snow. Luckily I haven't finished with coffee yet.


----------



## MadJester

Morning Nubbers! I'm up super early…and it's snowing…and it's a decent amount…at least 2" at this point…so it looks like I'll be running over to my folks house to take care of him…the roads don't look horrible, but because of our location, there aren't really any roads that aren't steep/hilly getting into this town and the one that isn't is never a good ride to begin with..so it looks like the care worker probably won't be able to get here…


----------



## Gene01

Hate reading about the snow/icecolypse you guys are having to endure. This too, shall pass, but in the meantime, please be careful out there. 
It's only 35 on the mesa but, our time is coming. Thank God, neither of us will have to venture on to the roads., barring emergencies like running out of glue or coffee. Our county is pretty good about keeping the main roads clear. Unfortunately, we have 10 miles to drive to get to a main road.
Try to stay warm guys. Above all, stay safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a nice sheet of ice here as well, it is following up with rain now so it'll start melting. More hard stuff is suppose to be coming in tonight. Gotta deliver and install 3 cabinets this afternoon, may hafta run to Menards and buy some plastic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Local ice pics from overnight…..
http://www.theindychannel.com/news/photos-freezing-rain-cause-major-traffic-jams


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have a bunch of moving pads you can borrow. Just swing by and grab them.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## mojapitt

Got to -15° now. Should be the bottom. Wind chill is -33°. No shorts and flip-flops today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Somebody has misplaced their snow storm….
Please retrieve it immediately!!!

Oh, yeah…. G'mornin'....


----------



## bandit571

Groan…wrappings are now off the knee. They made a mess the other day, and wrapped it up to hide it.

Freezing rain shower…Max doesn't like the stuff…Level 3 Weather Advisory in this county…..Good day to spend in the house…..Don't know IF Chris Hatchet will make it up here today from Columbus, OH…...talked about a rust hunt….might be more of an Ice-capades….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, my knees get weak looking at those pictures. Nasty!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Chilly -15 here today but the sun just came up. Makes it feel warmer already. No more snow for a few days but maybe rain on Tuesday. That should make it fun driving like Marty has.

Couple little projects to finish today and clean up the snow that I missed last night. More coffee drinking than anything else today.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I would suggest not - it's pretty messy everywhere. I'm taking the time to burn some scraps in the fireplace and work on the SO's blog page. custom templates are a PITA! appears I'm popular today as well - my cell phone keeps going off! My truck issue seems to at least partly stem from a bad battery. That's being replaced right now but it will most likely wait until later to get picked up.


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are in Branson now. Spending a few chilly days here before we head just a bit farther north to bring some of my daughter's and son-in-law's stuff to Fort Leonard Wood. He just completed boot camp and AIT and this is their first base assignment. It is supposed to get in the single digits overnight.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am going to try posting a video on LumberJocks again. I don't do it much anymore because people don't seem to watch videos on here in significant numbers. I would appreciate it if you guys could check it out and leave a comment so I don't look stupid.  Just click the link above…

Here's what it's about-


----------



## StumpyNubs

"Buy that house on the corner in this cute residential area" I said… I have sidewalks everywhere, wrapping around the property, forking and curving all over the place in different directions- at least four times the snow removal as any other house in the neighborhood. And do you think I can actually FIND those sidewalks under all this snow? NOPE! I just tear up sod as I probe around with the snow blower…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Get some of those little red driveway flag markers and put them everywhere.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy is that a shop made snow blower?

Short post been out in public and that's the worst thing ever.


----------



## bandit571

Hey…I made down them steps for a bit! I'm staying at home for today


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, did you crawl or fall down those steps? We all know who repaired the treads, so it is a given that they are a death trap.
I don't have a sidewalk, therefore it is call the neighbor who owns a bobcat. Driveway gets cleared, and I get out of shoveling. 
Beka, make that poor puppy some snowshoes. 
My dog complains that he is chilled to the bone.


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy since you are tearing up sod get a four wheeler with a plow like I have and really mess things up !! It is faster and more fun that way.


----------



## bandit571

I walked down those steps, one step at a time, with a cane. Trying to get the knee to loosen up a little.

Alleyway/driveway was glare ice, so I have been told. Chris from Columbus has been here and left, already. Sold a few toys to him. I think I can spare a few….

Going out to see "Rogue One" after a bit…..Military Discount on the tickets, too. Trying to decide where I will sit in the van….let alone in the movie-plex….

What little sidewalk we do have…we salt it down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's below freezing and freeze no drizzle again. Hope today's road salting keeps them wet instead of icy.


----------



## mojapitt

Even though it's very cold, it's bright sunshine. Roads are melting off.


----------



## diverlloyd

20 yesterday 60 today 27 tomorrow. Good times around here


----------



## MadJester

Hey all! Well…I'm still stuck at the folks house for at least another two hours or so…been here all day and brought the shop dog with me so that I didn't have to go running around in the bad weather…we ended up with about 4" or maybe a bit more….roads are cleared now, but with having to leave out of my driveway this morning, I've broken my cardinal rule of leaving my driveway while it is still snowing…so unless we get some warmer weather, my dry spot under the vehicle won't be seen again until spring…bummer…the driveway is uneven and the dry spot always helped me get traction….(guess I'm stuck with the wet spot…oops…did I say that???)


----------



## MadJester

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, there's ice melt that's enviromentally friendly. Could possibly clear "the spot"


----------



## bandit571

Movie has been watched…Rogue One was very different than the usual Star Wars fare…..


----------



## bandit571

Sue: Just put the Jeep in 4×4 Peel and let her rip….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, have Candy knit that dog a sweater…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yelp now it pouring down rain and my towns drainage is something to be desired.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I smoked a pork roast in the shop today while I was gone cuz it was raining outside. I 'bout fell over when I opened the door, the fans are on now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now my shop smells like Jack Daniels whiskey soaked oak… Mmmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Now my shop smells like Jack Daniels whiskey soaked oak… Mmmm…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Doesn't it always?


----------



## Festus56

Probably should stay away from power tools Marty after smelling that !!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, were going to see it tomrrow. We were disappointed in the last one. Is Rouge better?

Bourbon soaked oak has gotta be a very nice aroma. Phyl found a recipe for a bourbon, ground coffee beans and brown sugar glaze for the prime rib Christmas day. Can't wait to smell that cooking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't seen the last one and I'm not excited about this one. I guess I'm kind of a purist. I was interested in 1,2 and 3 because it answered questions.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't see the last one and probably won't see this one. Wife doesn't care for those types of movies and I really hate the cost of them now. Haven't been to a movie in probably 5 years.


----------



## mojapitt

My oldest brother just sent a message saying it was -32° at his farm about 30 miles from here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody still up? Monte?
We got dispatched to a shed fire at 8:30. Turned out to be a bonfire. One of our pumper slid off the road though. I had to drive all the way to the south end of the district for that. Stayed there a while, then the chief told me to take the driver to the hospital because he had to have DOT drug and alcohol screen. All the way north to the hospital. Spent about 90 minutes there. Then take him back, then take the spare pumper to another house, then take the driver of the spare truck back. It's now 12:25 and I just got back. We have about an inch of snow and sleet. It sure is getting cold though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen -30. Man is that cold. It's neat to experience it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Night Bill, I was here just not paying attention !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, around these parts the DOT drug and alcohol screen is only required if someone gets hurt…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

> I ve seen -30. Man is that cold. It s neat to experience it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I am starting to worry about you Bill.


----------



## rhybeka

> Now my shop smells like Jack Daniels whiskey soaked oak… Mmmm…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How is this a problem???


----------



## Gene01

The coldest I've seen was in Fairbanks AK., 54. I'm glad to have experienced it. Don't want to again. The limits of our artic gear was found. So was some of the equipment limits.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! just finished breakfast - leftovers from a crockpot eggs/hashbrowns/cheese/veggies/sausage I made earlier in the week. I'm much more consistent about eating breakfast when it's made beforehand 

The boss got me a gift card to Lowes. I have to go to get a tub spout anyway soooo I think I'll do some walking. Time for peanut brittle!


----------



## Gene01

*&^%% Just dropped my Kindle, face down on a concrete surface. Broke the glass screen. Kinda don't work no more. Just ordered a replacement. This one has a decent camera. The broke one's lens was on the screen side so you couldn't see what you were shooting at. Not in to selfies. Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## mojapitt

Bummer about the Kindle Gene.

I don't do selfies either. Some old guy keeps blocking the camera.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill when I worked in the steel mill someone had to be tested every time something went wrong and with the way that placed was managed it was quite often, luckily the hospital was only 7 minutes away. I think (not certain) that it has to do with something being damaged and getting insurance to pay for it, then the test is required. Most of what we had going wrong was crane operators dropping coils. The little 20K pound ones weren't that big of a deal, but dropping a nearly 80K pound coil was a problem. Any of them became huge problems if the straps broke and they became uncoiled. That's usually when maintenance had to cut them up into manageable pieces which often took a day on larger coils.


----------



## mudflap4869

2 degrees and 1/2 of snow. Aint going outside unless it is a dire emergency. Made GUMBO for supper yesterday, plenty of leftovers, so as long as the power stays on we wont starve. 
All my Christmass presents are wrapped. Doc wouldn't let me in the shop for the last 2 months, so it was a retail event this year. *THAT SUCKS!*


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…morning fellow humans and Randy.

All the rain last night is now…frozen.

Rogue One shows what it cost to steal those Death Star plans, and who designed it. Won't tell you the ending…....

Not too bad a movie. Ties together Revenge of the Sith to "A New Hope"

Sold a few toys yesterday, paid for the movie and might go shopping with the rest.

Was too tired out last night, was unable to finish a beer. Barely got 1/2 a bottle down. Something wrong with that picture….


----------



## bandit571

Anything below 50 degrees had either be drinkable, or outlawed ( can't drink weather temps.)

Trying to stand up is so much FUN after sitting a bit. Longer I walk after I am on my feet, the better I seem to do. Boy does it hurt, though. Knee hasn't bent all that much since the surgery….and no PT scheduled…yet.

Supposed to go to Mom's place for supper tonight…....we'll see how the roads are.


----------



## mojapitt

12° now. Should get to 25° today. Pure happiness.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- I broke the glass on my phone )I have one of the big Samsung Notes) twice in one month. I bought replacement glass to fix it myself both times. But it's never the same after that. So now I have a new phone and an Otterbox case that has a silicone lip around the front which keeps the glass form contacting the floor even if it's dropped face down.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish my 7' clamps were 7-1/2'


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers…

Snowed most of yesterday, leaving ~4" of fine light stuff.

Today has been rain, rain, rain….. It's going to get dicey when this all freezes.

I made a big mistake about a month ago. After catching some YouTube videos on the topic, I've been thinking about getting back into scale modeling (WWII planes), which I was big time into as a teenager. So I dug out a box of my old models from the attic, which hadn't been opened in 25 years. This wound up plugging two benches in my shop, as most items were broken and needed glue repairs. I finally got about half of them repaired, and parked the rest on a folding table on the other side of the basement.

Conclusions: 
1. Though it would be fun, I do not have time to build models.
2. I'm giving all of my old models to two friends who teach history, as they like to display them in their classrooms when studying WWII
3. I have to avoid plugging up my benches if I'm ever going to get any woodworking done. I was on a roll with the Mahogany hope chest, but now lost a month.

Time to go push some slush around with the tractor.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations on NOT going further down that rabbit hole, Matt! AND you even seem to have extricated yourself enough to give your models away. Even though I am no longer into sewing, crocheting or photography, I still hold on to the stuff. Much to Mudflap's frustration. Maybe your good example will influence me? 
By the way, Jim's post was supposed to read 1/2 *inch* of snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, you should get some 3/4 couplings and some pieces you can extend your clamps.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, you should get some 3/4 couplings and some pieces you can extend your clamps.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For some reason, that had never crossed my mind. Thanks for the suggestion. It's only king size headboards that kill me.


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ I hate plumbing. I thought switching out this tub spout would be somewhat simple - knowing plumbing for me generally sucks. yeah… the current tub spout doesn't seem to have an allen wrench hole and it simply spins when turned counter clock wise. not a clue how to proceed. any ideas?


----------



## CFrye

Sawzall?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka keep spinning it either it will come off or the threaded nipple it's attached to will.


----------



## bandit571

Sometimes, the allen bolt/set screw is on the underneath side of the spout?

Too much food at Mom's today…..Not feeling all that well to begin with. Plenty of ice for the knee, still won't bend.

Can't find just the right spot to sit with this leg…...

May try the shower later, IF I can get the leg in over the tub's edge.


----------



## rhybeka

> Sawzall?
> 
> - CFrye


Pretty much! I demo'D it. Now back to lowes for caulk


----------



## mojapitt

Done digging wife's car out of the snow. For the record, she wasn't the one who got it stuck.

Beka, plumbing is the worst maintenance to do.


----------



## ssnvet

So I'm clearing off the cars and discover that the car my daughter drives has the drivers side windshield wiper broken and dangling…. Do you think she noticed and said anything?

Off to the auto parts store I went… glad to be home, warm and (nock on wood) I don't have to go out again.

Everybody stay safe


----------



## mojapitt

We were told that we would get to 25°. Only made it to 21°. Feeling deprived.


----------



## Gene01

Rouge One was much better than the last Star Wars Movie. They left plenty of room for a sequel. 
Keep Disney away from production.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, in the future do NOT listen to me on taking things apart. I'm good at demo, not so good as reassembly.
;-P 
Matt, the mice did it, or the squirrels, or the cats…


----------



## mojapitt

Realistically Matt, it has to be the Russians


----------



## StumpyNubs

Да, матовый. Это всегда русские.


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I wasn't essentially listening - I was doing what needed to be done  the research I did on our whining issue all pointed to the diverter being bad and the only way to replace it is to replace the tub spout. it seems so easy and straight forward until you start getting into it! forgot the wall stub is seriously short and spins on it's own due to it being a gator fitting and not soldered. good on some levels. I've got it all off but need some help getting the new one on and in so I'm waiting on the SO to get home. I seriously wasn't planning on putting this much time into this project. guess it'll be a dead run to get to the christmas projects. I'm ready to paint letters on the one - the stain mix came out gorgeous - think I'm going to paint on it before poly.


----------



## mojapitt

Managed to get front of the headboard wiped down with Danish Oil before I run out. Guess I will buy more tomorrow since I have the rest of the bed to do.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This morning my truck did not warm up very well in the 45 minutes I let it run. It did not melt the ice off my windshield very well either. On the way home the gauge got up to the normal temp, but as soon as I slowed down it went back down. At home I let it run for 10 minutes and the temp was way down. Guess what…..back to the shop in the morning for a thermostat I assume. It never ends.

Had a nice day at the inlaws for Christmas early.

What stumpy said.


----------



## rhybeka

A new battery fixed my truck issue. My plumbing issue on the other hand…will require another trip to Lowes and a non working shower.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka did you install the gator fitting or was it already there and how do you like it?


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## mojapitt

Sandrea, Part of me would like to give you hassle, but it's more guts than I have.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra, you have a whole lotta gumption!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, can't figure out how to turn the pictures but I had a blast. I will be sore tomorrow, but the dads were very good players, so the play was usually far away from me. Gave me time to rest. Girls didn't play hockey when I was a kid, so this was my very first time playing.

My goal was not to get hurt and not humiliate my son. Accomplished both and stopped a few pucks. Wow, it was tiring.


----------



## bandit571

Sandra…stripes make your legs look fat…LOL

Makes my knee hurt just looking at those pictures….

Might be a few more days BEFORE I even try to drive the van…...getting in the passenger side wasn't exactly the easiest thing to do today. But…..at least I didn't fall down going to and from the van….


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

You look like a natural.


----------



## CFrye

Great goals, Sandra! Glad you were able to achieve them *AND* stop a few pucks!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks like everyone has been busy today. Some good news and some not. Vehicles in winter time always seem to require ma lot of attention.

I do not envy you Becka, I dislike plumbing problems too.

Good job Sandra. Maybe you can cover for Matt while he can't get on the ice.

Took most of the day off. Went house shopping with one of the boys. Found a couple of major fixer-uppers. Way to much work for a young couple with a new baby. Can't believe how some people can try to sell a house that is not livable even if someone just moved out.

Did get some done in the shop this afternoon in between watching football.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Already warmer than it was yesterday.

Sandra, what did you decide about possible new job? You know good goalies make a lot of money in the NHL.


----------



## bandit571

uuuuuuummmmmm


----------



## bandit571

1 above zero this morning…...should be against the law. Whatever happened to this "global Warming" we were in danger of?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turned the heat up in the shop. Better give it a good while to get warm enough.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday, Monday…. da-da-dum-bah

Another company Christmas party has come and gone. It's getting to be quite interesting to see who get's drunk and makes a fool of themselves. Usually things head south when they break out the jello shots.

74 is in the house…. I mean the rink. Way to go! Should I put you on the waiting list for our Coed league?

Guess who forgot that today was the office lunch party? I'd feel guilty, if they didn't have 4x the food they needed every year. At least I knew well enough to put my Secret Santa gift under my desk last week so I wouldn't forget it. Who schedules these things on a Monday anyways?

Just when I got the decks (bench) cleared for action in my shop, my wife decides that my bench is an ideal place to wrap gifts. So it's not clear any more.


----------



## Gene01

> 1 above zero this morning…...should be against the law. Whatever happened to this "global Warming" we were in danger of?
> 
> - bandit571





> Turned the heat up in the shop. Better give it a good while to get warm enough.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Where's Al Gore when we need him?


----------



## mojapitt

The thought is that Global warming will cause another ice age. Maybe we have reached that point.


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone remember that in the early 70s the concern was Global cooling?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here, warming up and still trying to snow a bit. Global something happening outside!!

Finishing up Christmas presents so we can get some sent out to far away places. Might even get my frame done for my birthday painting about 3 months in the works now.


----------



## ssnvet

I just rolled back from the office Christmas lunch. I don't know why, but every year I over eat at these things. Just too much tempting food. Be right back…


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing like listening to bad flute players to really put you in the Christmas mood


----------



## mojapitt

Just got a call saying that my truck is not worth fixing. No happiness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Monte. No happiness, but you get to have the fun of finding just the right truck.
I just ok'd another $550 of repair work. New thermostat.


----------



## mojapitt

They said my truck needs at least $6000. It's worth half of that.


----------



## Festus56

That sucks Monte. Hope there is a good reasonable priced replacement in your near future !! Kinda need one there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte what is wrong with it? $6000 is like a new motor and transmission.


----------



## mojapitt

Transfer unit and transmission are totally shot. Some engine work needed also.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, how did they (or you) kill the transmission?


----------



## Gene01

Life without a truck is darned unhandy. Hope you can find a replacement soon.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: somehow, I seemed to have lost my connections to TPW? My computer saying I haven't granted any "permissions" to an "unsecured" site? Strange….was working fine earlier today, too…..


----------



## mojapitt

This truck was a cobble up when I got it. Sadly apparent that the people doing it weren't very knowledgeable.


----------



## diverlloyd

I see monte at that price you should just pick up another one. If your buying brand new don't buy a ford, I have a friend who works there and said not to buy the trucks. All new employees and new designs are not working well for them.

So I post these questions in the wrong thread so I will post them here to.
Has anyone bought from Woodcraft's online store? If so do they ship to a local store for less shipping costs?
I missed out on the free shipping and don't want to pay more then their normal inflated prices.


----------



## DIYaholic

Diver,
Woodcraft stores are privately owned franchises.
I asked the same question as you, when I was looking at bandsaws.
I ended up up ordering the saw directly from the "local" Woodcraft store.


----------



## bandit571

In addition to the knee, seems the Boss has given me a bad chest cold…...

getting a little bit of "bend" from the knee. Still looks nasty. hard to tell with this cold, whether the fever is from the knee, or the cold. Need to get a wee bit better by the weekend…Family Christmas Party. Wall to wall rug rats, too, might be a bit rough keeping the knee out of their way.

Monte: Find a used "beater" truck to last you until spring gets here. Then go shopping for a good truck.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 1 above zero this morning…...should be against the law.
> - bandit571


You're on the plus side over there, it was 1 below when I left for work this morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I got 230,000 on my F150, debating on going truck shopping or look into a new motor in the near future…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks. Bandit, you'll have to be the grampa who waves the kids away with a cane to keep your knee safe.

Matt - no wonder you play, it's a blast but I don't expect any teams will be calling me up anytime soon.

Monte - bad news on the truck. Not that there's ever a good time for a vehicle to die, but right before Christmas…
I'm going to apply for the job. It's out of my comfort zone, but the reason I've never been bored at work is because I've changed jobs every few years. Any after hours work means that I can take 1.5 or 2 times those hours off with my family. My reporting line has recently changed, so whoever gets this new job will be calling the shots (no pun intended) as to what happens to my present team. Lots of pros and cons.

Speaking of Christmas, where's Sue? I want to hear about her kosher ham recipe for this year.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, if I were you I'd look for a truck WITH a motor.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Motors are good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I need to get here earlier for the party. Early ice time tomorrow for the real goalie in the house.

Night night.

Hey Gene - I dreamt last night that you came for a visit. Planning on heading North anytime soon??


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the little stand I made to mount this cash drawer. He asked for it be a little rustic, so it's made with some rough sawn oak I had. I planed it some, but left some saw marks. The old wood runners and the dados they rode in were almost completely worn thru from all the years of use. I replaced all that and waxed the new tracks. Work like a charm now.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Very cool - looks like they belong together. Nice pairing.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! just got back from dinner and kibitzing with friends. They got a new bulldog puppy that I got to play with.

Had to call the Calvary on the plumbing. Dad will be over in the AM to help me get the new spout on. Not sure why this has proven above my logic board but it has. I even tried working the problem backward! Set me back a day on working on christmas gifts so I'm feeling a bit stressed. Hopefully all will be ok by tomorrow noon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still 33 deg. here, was a nice day.

Looks good Bill. He should like that.

I have ordered from Woodcraft before, just paid their shipping because never had one close.


----------



## bandit571

I think the closest Woodcraft to me is on the east side of Columbus, OH…..Almost 80 miles one way. been there ONCE…..needed bunkbed brackets.

Mean Old Grandpa may stay home….feeling under the weather right now, anyway. Don't need my grumpiness at the LOUD party down there.

Fever feels like it might have broken, chest cold is kicking my rearend.

Monte: Build a heated cab for the tractor, and add the hitch to it to haul the trailer around. Might work better in the snow, anyway. And…you wouldn't be the first to drive their tractors to work. Pack a few chains along, and make some beer money pulling idiots out of the ditch as you go along. $90 a pull, sound about right?


----------



## bandit571

Gene: I still can't get on TPW…...something about "Fatal Error" keeps getting in the way. Says it isn't a secure site? Might give them a email heads up….


----------



## CFrye

Good job, Bill!
Monte, hope you find a new truck soon. 
AJ, the only thing I've ordered from Woodcraft online was the Kreg bundle you shared on the Hot Deals thread. We were at the Tulsa store once and they could not locate an item their computer said they had. Because we lived so far away, they took our address and had the item mailed to us at home and discounted the price to offset the shipping.


----------



## mudflap4869

Took MIL to Golden Corral for her birthday dinner. Her actual birthday is on the 23rd, but the BOB has to work F/S/S so we celibrated early. I got her a manifying glass that hangs around her neck and balances on her chest. I told her that I didn't want to cop a feel of her boobs, so Candy had to adjust it for her. 
Candy built her a bright red box to hang on the wall and even filled with Wally-World bags. A hole in the top And a hole in the bottom. When she unwrapped it she had a confused look on her face, and asked "Is it a birdhouse?" Candy showed her what it was and how to use it. She was super pleased with it. 
Please overlook the poor spelling. I cant see hardly anything with my right eye, and the left eye is pretty blurry. It's a good thing that Candy can see, she was my spell checker.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed. Work is calling.


----------



## mojapitt

Gas is $1.87 in Rapid City


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
I used to be able to take my truck in and they would fix it in a day. Now they have to order everything. Their supply room must be the size of my hall closet. I had to drive cindys car into town to get something for this cash drawer. She was late getting home. Liam had gone to work with her since they had a snow day. She thought Liam had lost the car keys. They spent 45 minutes looking for the keys, which she eventually found in her coat pocket.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene: somehow, I seemed to have lost my connections to TPW? My computer saying I haven t granted any "permissions" to an "unsecured" site? Strange….was working fine earlier today, too…..
> 
> - bandit571


Server malfunction. back on now.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, many places don't like to stock parts, easier (and more profitable) to bring them in over night. Of course it raises the cost to the customer, but that's not their concern.


----------



## Gene01

> Hey Gene - I dreamt last night that you came for a visit. Planning on heading North anytime soon??
> 
> - Sandra


Not that I'm aware. Certainly not this winter. Though, we'd love to see Prince Edward and Nova Scotia in the summer.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers…

Big upset in the Co-Ed league semi-finals… The #1 team (Red) was knocked out of the playoffs by the #4 team (Gray). This was a good turn for my team (Gold), as we beat Gray four times this season, but lost to Red four times.

Last night was the finals, and though I still didn't feel ready to skate, I turned out to make noise & take pics. Gold was up 3-0 after the first period, 3-2 after the second. And pulled off a 5-3 win in regulation time.

Here's a pic off my boys (and girl) reveling in the glory of victory…










74… take note that the gal in the front row is just a whisper over 4'-6". If she can do it, you certainly can.

I really wish I could have skated with them, and almost did… but I'm still not quite 100%.

And more good news…. after not getting the registration e-mail and fearing that the league manager was "un-inviting me" due to some complaints about rough play, I went to register for the Winter season and he was very friendly and is giving me a 50% credit on my ice time dues because of the games I missed in the fall. This after I've been told that he never give credits or refunds to anyone for any reason. So watch out hockey fans… I'll be back in January.


----------



## MadJester

> Sue: Just put the Jeep in 4×4 Peel and let her rip….
> 
> - bandit571


Yup…I can do that now…did it the other night…  It's good to have 4WD again! But when it's super icy, it's just four wheels spinning on ice instead of two…



> *Gene*- I broke the glass on my phone )I have one of the big Samsung Notes) twice in one month. I bought replacement glass to fix it myself both times. But it s never the same after that. So now I have a new phone and an Otterbox case that has a silicone lip around the front which keeps the glass form contacting the floor even if it s dropped face down.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Otterbox every time for me…I'm way too harsh on my phones….digging around barns, basements and dumpster diving is hard on electronics… LOL

Monte…sorry to hear about the truck, Bandit's idea about a beater until spring might be your best bet….and you never know…maybe you'll luck out and get what someone only thought was a beater but they just didn't know about a cheap fix for a couple of bucks…

Sandra….Mmmmm…..kosher ham….can't wait…when's dinner? 

Matt…sounds like they like the way you play…and hey…a little rough?....tell them to suck it up…it's hockey after all…

Bill…really like that cash box stand…very cool!

Not much else going on over here on my end….other than the two home care workers acting like little 3 year olds….gonna have to get rid of the one come January…been through two evening workers and the daytime one is getting all the complaints…so it must be her…..hopefully my current evening worker won't bail on me in the meantime…..I never would have thought that field of work would have produced such petty people….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, the goon, will be back next season folks.


----------



## Gene01

Way to go Gold! Surely, not being 100% didn't stop you from celebrating.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made a video of the tucker Alarm till working. It's kinda neat.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning ,

Great your team won Matt. Enjoy next season when you get to skate too. Has to be more fun than being a spectator.

Cool till Bill, I can remember a few places that had them years ago.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet video Bill!

plumbing is done and works with no whining. Dad just left about 10 minutes ago. Debating what to get into - if I should go and work on my EC or putz around a bit on christmas gifts and then go.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill….. that Tucker drawer alarm is very clever. Nice job on the re-fit. You're aware when you say things like "nifty" you date yourself, right? :^p

The next four of the big crates with the aluminum hanger assembly are due to ship Thursday, which means we have to assemble the hangers tomorrow… and we just discovered that we're missing some of the custom hardware… Fortunately, we can order it from McMaster-Carr today and have it on site tomorrow (with no overnight shipping charge). Did I ever mention that I love McMaster-Carr? Not the cheapest gig in town, but they have just about everything, and it's always in stock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did I say nifty?

Does McMaster-Carr have a thermostat for my truck? It took the Ford dealer 24 hours to get one.


----------



## ssnvet

When our Odyssy mini-van's alternator gave up the ghost in Quebec, the Honda dealer there had to have the replacement shipped in from Toronto. That's almost 500 miles for a stinkin' alternator. If ever there was an off the shelf part you'd think that would be it.


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop at Kroger's …..needed a bottle of Irish Cough Medicine..aka Jameson for my cough, of course.

Was able to drive the van a bit. Getting in and out of the van is still an adventure….knee is bending a little better every day.

Around here, I can go to autozone and places like that, then hand the fellow the new part.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings

Wishing everyone a Marry Christmas and New Year


----------



## bandit571

ARLIN!


----------



## MadJester

Bill…I might be mistaken, but did you try that old key that was in that till drawer to see if it fit the lock?


----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta home?


----------



## Gene01

Bill, neat video. That's the cat's pajamas.


----------



## bandit571

Been a tiring, long day….feel a nap a-coming on. Need to give the knee a rest for a few hours….not sure IF the Jameson will help the knee…


----------



## mojapitt

Busting my butt to get king size bed done for this weekend. He just called and can't come get it till late next week.


----------



## diverlloyd

Went to sears today looking for a gift for the wife. I'm not a fan of Christmas music they had it as loud as possible and it was all in Spanish. I guess I need to learn the language now that it is used in southern Indiana


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks for the info Randy

Andy I hope you are feeling well for the holidays.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There are actually two keys in there Sue, but the lock is a combination lock. There are five levers under the drawer that have to be pulled in the right order to unlock it. That was part of the reason for me to build the stand, to have it up in the air to access the levers. Good thought though.

Thanks for the video compliments all. Even if I said nifty.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think it was nifty that you said nifty


----------



## MadJester

Well, Bill….that's too bad it wasn't something as simple as a latch release…would have made it less complicated…I found a small till drawer like that for my store and mounted it in a similar manner under my countertop…of course, now that I do most stuff online, I really don't have the shop open all that much and rarely use it anymore…I think there is a hook either underneath or in the back that would take a spring latch if I wanted to get really fancy and set it up like that…


----------



## ArlinEastman

My wife did Jury duty all week last week. The guy already pleaded guilty and they were just there to find if it was 1 or 2 degree murder. Came out a few including my wife wanted a little more info on a part and when it came in all of them went for 1st degree.

It was about a girl that was 17 at the time shacking up with a 23 year old and she decided to leave and start a new life somewhere else. So she came to our quite town of Glenwood, IA and killed her.
He should have also gotten Statutory rape along with it, but guess they did not think of it.

Good warning to young girls everywhere to stay at home and not to run off.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I start jury duty January 1st.

There are bad people everywhere. Not sure how to turn society towards doing right for each other.


----------



## mudflap4869

Went to the truckstop for breakfast. Heeped on a big square plate. Fried taters, smoked sausage, lots of gravy. Covered with cheddar. Enough to feed two. I could only eat half of it. Brought half ( another full meal) home. Candy ate the sausage then pushed half of hers away.
Went to see my eye doctor. She pulled on one of the stitches. %#&@@! Danged near messed my drawers. I reacted like a tazered dog. She decided that, since the stitches wasn't causing me any trouble, she would just leave them alone. Brilliant idea! *Woohoo!* She said that I could go back to piddlefarting around in the shop. Kinda like getting out of the nursing home.
Stopped by Woodcrafters and bought a knife kit for myself, and a book for TOBA. Home and whoop-ass tired. Headed for my recliner and the boob-tube. BYE Y'ALL


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Whats wrong with nifty? I use it all the time.

Hello Arlin, welcome back. Merry Christmas to you too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing's wrong with nifty Mark. Monte thinks it's nifty.


----------



## ssnvet

I think it's nifty to say nifty as well…. I was simply making a point that it does reflect a bit of a "vintage" mindset. But that's nifty as well


----------



## bandit571

"groooovy!"


----------



## MadJester

Mudflap…glad you're able to get back into your shop! Are the stitches the kind that dissolve? Sounds like it wasn't fun with her tugging on it….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, this sucks…..I am up and moving around BEFORE the sun even is? Tain't right, I tell ya. Old Farts need all the sleep they can get…..

Boss and Craig are heading out to pick up a GrandBRAT…..I get to babysit Max.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get the number off that truck….the one that has run over me. Wouldn't be so bad, but it then backs up and runs over me again…...I think the first three on the plates were URD…....


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Mother nature opted for 50 mph winds today. Joy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Hold on Monte.
Time to get a new dryer. We've hit the point in marriage where all the appliances we bought when we got married are dying.


----------



## diverlloyd

24 here with thick fog. Bacon,eggs and toast sound good for breakfast.


----------



## bandit571

MIGHT hit the 50s this weekend, with a chance of a Thundershower? Be in the upper 30s all this week, too. No wonder I am under the weather…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, 50 mph this time of the year is worse than brutal. It's homicidal.
Jim, glad you've been released to get back in the shop, again. Hope those stitches are the dissolving variety. Otherwise, you may need some of Bandits pain management techniques. 
Bandit, sleep is overrated. So is sex. Or, is that just rationalization?


----------



## bandit571

Thread about choosing a block plane…...tried to help, got shouted down by the schills. Washing my hands of that mess. See IF I try to help again…...not worth the effort.

" A Fool and his money are soon parted"


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, avoid telling Cindi that the new dryer is her Christmas present.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told her I was gonna wrap it, but she needs to use it before Christmas.


----------



## bandit571

Two "Hot Pockets" for brunch, washed down by a Mountain Dew…..Knee is feeling stiff and sore today, might have done too much yesterday?

Need a way to stop Max from chewing up anything made of paper…...if it is where he can get a hold of it….he will shred it.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Good Luck with that. Lily's the same way.

Entertainment Center build is close to done. Have to start putting thought into where the power cord holes need to go. Not feeling so well myself today it appears.

Now Bandit has me hungry for a hot pocket  think I'm going to have to consult sketchup to figure out the best spots for those holes.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking forward to working Sunday at the hospital. They are now calling for 5-8 inches of snow with 40 mph winds. I will clock in probably midnight Saturday with the understanding that I may not get off duty till Monday morning.

On a lighter note, the hours will be premium time plus OT. It will help with pending truck purchase. Unfortunately, I can't pull off truck purchase before the weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Nifty… Groovy… how about… *bitchin'*

Back in the stone ages when I was in high school, a family moved into our neighborhood from CA and the daughter was a bona fide valley girl who quickly had all us kids saying bitchin'. She introduced us to some new games as well… but I digress.

Mr. Bill…. I got referred to a real deal appliance repair man years ago with a mobile hardware store van. I keep his card handy and he has kept all of our 20 year old appliances humming right along, good as new, for relatively short money. He says they were better built back then and worth repairing. But then again, I guess that's what you'd expect him to say.

Bandit… what's to argue about over block planes. I picked up one of these little puppies for ~$25 years ago and it does everything you could want a block plane to do. I worked with a very talented carpenter for a while and he taught me to keep a block plane in my tool belt whenever doing finish work. Just one little swipe here and there can close up joints tight as can be.









Happy hump day to all those slugging it out in the salt mines today.


----------



## mojapitt

> Nifty… Groovy… how about… *bitchin *
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


"Far Out"!


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, take a hint. The whole damned world hates you. So kiss your dog and kick the grandbrats, Then stick your head in an electric oven and breathe deeply ontil the fumes overtake you. If you have been cooking, there will dang sure be fumes of some kind. 
The man who sticks head in the mouth of a lion impresses everybody,,,,, except a school bus driver.
The stitches are NOT the desolving kind. She wants to see me again in 2 week, then she might use a lazer to trim them down.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Bright sunshine today. We had some good winds last night but not as bad as other places that had trucks blowing over.

Last of the Christmas presents getting finished today.


----------



## bandit571

More of a case of " My block plane costs this amount. Sits on a shelf as I don't know how to use it, but it cost the most of any out there, so it HAS to be the best, Right?" 
But, who is going to take care of the plane when it does get dull?

"I have staff to do such things, or L-N will send me a new one…."

About like people standing around, comparing pick up trucks…...thinking a 70K one is better than a 25K one, because of the price.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit there are times when I wish I could've afforded a LV or a LN - it would've made the learning curve a bit shorter since I wouldn't had to tune it up straight off when I seriously didn't know how - or was willing to try but still was going to fall short. Plus I would've had an idea of what to shoot for  Even now years later I still struggle with doing it well. mainly because I haven't had anyone to stand over me and show me how to do with my materials and my planes. everyone has their own way and system of doing something. Don't get me wrong, I love the tools I got and the stories behind them. I get what you're saying though and it sounded like he's already got his mind set on one of the more expensive planes. That's his choice, and at least you put two cents in 

In other news I could use some input on holes…power cord or audio cable holes. I've got two in the 1/2" backer board on the front shelf (put in to give the shelf more stability and hopefully slow the bow in the top) - made them about 1 1/8" to be safe in case there's power cords that have to come through. The other holes I'm debating how big they'll need to be and where to put them. any rules of thumb?


----------



## Gene01

When a tool does what it's supposed to do, it's a good tool, even if you got it for a nickel.

Beca, do you know what you need to get power to or from. The wire sizes and connector/plug sizes will dictate the hole size. It's always better to go a bit bigger than you think.


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka do you need .38 or .45 caliber holes? a .12 guage with punkin balls makes a good size hole. Just don't use double aught unless you are up close on the project. 
Candy thought I was crazy when a few years ago, I stacked the flower planters and shot holes in the bottoms of them with a .22 rifle. Hey it was quick,AND it worked.
Now for the real reason I logged in. It is Dec. 21nth and the shortest day of the year. It is a day to celibrate, cause in only 6 short months people will be whining about the heat. See if you think about it you can find something good in everything. ,,,,,Well, only if you disregard Candys cookin.
Speaking of that, I might just take her to dinner tonight. Clanton's has been there on route since 1927. Diners, Drve Ins and Dives filmed there a several years ago, and Bizaar Foods filmed there last week. It is one of the places that route 66 drivers make it a point to stop at. Hundreds of pictures on the walls. And mighty fine food, although some of it is pretty dang strange. EDIT TOBA made me come back and change it from Clinton's to CLANTON'S. picky picky picky. DOBA


----------



## mojapitt

They have just issued a blizzard watch for Sunday. This should be fun.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello gang. Busy day. 3 hour round trip to get the new dryer. Unloaded dryer and then took trailer off. Drove 45 minutes to sing Christmas carols at a nursing home with cindys rotary club. Drove back home and installed new dryer. There is a lot of dust that collects behind a dryer after 15 years. Watching Finding Dory now.

It's a real bitchin movie.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds like a great time Monte. Ive never been in a true blizzard.


----------



## Gene01

> Sounds like a great time Monte. Ive never been in a true blizzard.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Have ya eaten any?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have eaten one. I imagine the only similarity is the cold.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been in many blizzards. I don't recommend it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have eaten many blizzards. I do recommend them.


----------



## bandit571

Been in more than my share of Blizzards…..78 was a bad one….enough that the other four were called mini-blizzards. haven't tried a DQ Blizzard….much prefer a chocolate sundae with chocolate icecream, whipped cream and nuts.

May have to "up the dosage" on the Irish Cough Syrup…..one shot isn't quite enough.


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Jameson does not have the fiery finish the Dullamore Dew has.


----------



## Gene01

Been in a white out. Not fun pulling a trailer. Only thing to do is get off the freeway…if you can see the exit


----------



## mojapitt

March 2006, 3 blizzards in 14 days. Very dreary time.

October 3rd, 2013. They called for 16-20 inches of snow. We got 47". Incredible mess.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bench dog.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cat..









Does NOT approve of a dog taking his place….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not your washing machine will probably die Bill.

Nice bench dog and shop cat. Just take his picture when he is not looking at the flash Bandit. Will like it better.

Been in a lot of blizzards. Have drove in my share of whiteouts too. Growing up on the ranch Dad used to say the only thing between us and the North Pole was a barb wire fence and it was down. Used to get drifted in for a week or so every winter. But then we did not have to go anywhere either. I will still take a blizzard over most other severe weather conditions.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…that IS Campy's "normal" look…..when he isn't snoring in front of a heat vent….


----------



## mojapitt

Being lazy tonight. Shopping for trucks to look at.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The best thing about cats is how they always get up on you and immediately stick their butt holes in your face…. wait, I meant the WORST thing about cats…


----------



## Festus56

What kind you want Monte. There are a bunch up here.


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of choices here. Just gotta figure out how to come out the best.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The washer better not die. We just got it last year.


----------



## diverlloyd

My shop buddy when she is awake so not that often.


----------



## mudflap4869

1957 lake effect snow in north east Ohio near Fairport Harbor. Drifted up to the bottom of our second story window. Totaly lost a Hudson for almost 2 weeks. Dad and uncle finaly, after three days, got a pathe cleared to the outhouse and barn. Yep the place stunk to high heaven. With over 800 rabbits in it, the barn was warm as toast. We supplied about half the resturants in Cleveland with fresh rabbit meat. And I do mean WE. At 9 years old I could dress a rabbit with the best. Sister Maggie, at 11 washed and packed them for delivery. Then one day the social service showed up. Dad couldn't to hire help to replace the two of us so we had to shut down. We stored as many as we could, then Dad simply opened the barn and let the rabbits lose. No income to be found so we lost the farm. I quickly learned to hate the east side of Cleveland and welfare. Icy wind blasting off the lake just added to the misery. I will promice you that being back in south Florida was heaven after that. Even if it did mean working out in the sun.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim/Gene I'm not sure what size holes the .38 or the .22 or the .45 would produce so I'm not sure which I'd need  I believe it will be majorily two prong power but I'm thinking the receiver has a three prong. currently the power strip resides behind the TV- which is where it may stay so all the power cords will run out.

There will be up to…./counts in her head/ 4 HDMI cables going from device to HDMI switch, 1 from switch to receiver, then 1 going from receiver to TV. I believe there will also be four audio cables (red and white ) going to boxes that support wireless headphones, and then we also have the speaker wire for the home theater speakers which don't have connectors  The upper shelf will house the left/right/front speakers, the apple TV, and the bluetooth remote box. those holes are drilled, but I think I will be coming up with a way to collect the cables and run them back the sides so they don't hang all over the back of the lego shelf. Just not sure if that's just zip ties or something else.

Pictures may help but I didn't go to Whit's yesterday :\ Hrm. Might be one on my phone - I'll have to go get it in a bit. I'm due to make gingerbread cookies today and finish up a wall sign gift for my SIL.


----------



## rhybeka

don't pick on the old folks, DL  She's a cutie! 


> My shop buddy when she is awake so not that often.
> 
> - diverlloyd


----------



## rhybeka

awww! what a cute beagle!!! Mines cute too but only when she's sleeping  


> Bench dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


----------



## rhybeka

from experience, they do die close to each other so most likely replacing the washer caused the dryer to die 



> The washer better not die. We just got it last year.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka she's only five so in dog years I'm making fun of myself. She just likes her beauty sleep.


----------



## Gene01

*74* has a cure for dead dryers. Well maybe not a cure but a good replacement.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmmgrrrrrrrr…head/chest cold is kicking me in the …....

Beka: instead of a myriad of holes, might just try cutting a 1" high slot? And have most of the wires and plugs bundled out that way?


----------



## Gene01

> Ummmmmgrrrrrrrr…head/chest cold is kicking me in the …....
> 
> Beka: instead of a myriad of holes, might just try cutting a 1" high slot? And have most of the wires and plugs bundled out that way?
> 
> - bandit571


Ditto. Great minds….etc.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubs…

Fresh powder on sheet ice this morning. I slid sideways on a 2 lane road, but managed to correct and get back in my lane before oncoming traffic plowed me. 10 min. late to work :^(

My shop has been converted into Christmas central with my main workbench covered with wrapping paper and ribbons and the TS piled with presents. But fortunately, this is a temporary problem.

Re. Blizzards: '76 was a grand one that dumped 3 ft in southern Michigan. They shut down schools for a week and my neighborhood wasn't plowed for three days. Lots of fun making igloos and snow forts. And lot's of money made shoveling driveways. The fun was diminished when I discovered that my newspapers had been "delivered" into a snow bank at the entrance to the subdivision 1/4 mile away, and I had to deliver 4 days worth of soggy newspapers in one afternoon to 90 unhappy customers.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Being from the Mountains of Colorado about 8900 feet we have had whiteouts and snow almost up to the second story eves around the house. I also seen it snow in every month of the year and yes even in June and July.

When my wife and I was going up the Alaska-Canadian hiway to get to my duty station at Elmendorf AFB. We had to stop at Eagles nest Canada because of a whiteout.

It started as a nice June day and within an hour it started snowing lightly and harder and I turned my lights on to see the road better. Finally it was so bad I had to turn my lights off just to see the blacktop of the road and glad it was only 15 miles we had to go to get there.

My grandkids came in yesterday and counting down the days to Christmas and I am just glad I have my family here.


----------



## mojapitt

Growing up in this area and now 56 years old. I have seen it snow at least once every month of the year. Including twice on my birthday in June.


----------



## bandit571

Went out & about this morning…knee is complaining loudly now. Have a second trip planned today….not sure IF I can make it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys are just trying to make me jealous of your blizzards.
My buddy was very happy with the cash Till stand.
Beka, I try to make the holes as small as possible to fit everything I have to fit. In an entertainment center I will usually make the shelves a bit short of the back so cords from numerous components can drop down to a central hole for passing things thru. You can also consider placing a power strip inside the case to avoid running numerous cords out the back. You would just have the power strip cord and probably cable or satellite.


----------



## bandit571

Norco in place…..have to wait a few hours before the next one. Knee is now comfy-numb. maybe IF I merely do the driving, and then a Power Nap while everyone else is in Wallie World…..

Can't have both the Norco AND the Jameson at the same time…....drat.


----------



## ssnvet

My head is killing me… I think it's because I missed my morning coffee


----------



## Gene01

Hey Arlin, I did a few 90 day TDYs at Elmendorf. A few at Eielsen, too. Was at Elmendorf for the quake.


----------



## Festus56

This is not a very good day to go shopping. Need a drink now !!!!


----------



## bandit571

getting so tired of them L-N Schills…..they spend an entire thread telling some poor guy to buy a pair of planes that cost $375…....and tell other people who say otherwise to just "let it go" as in "you have no right to speak of these things".....wonder IF they get a commission for every plane they force others to buy….?


----------



## bandit571

Manwich on top of cheezy rice…...might have seconds….

Flagged a schill for telling me to "grow the hell up" Reeeeaaalllyy? Isn't THAT special…....


----------



## bandit571

Just got back from watching a youtube from Paul Sellers. Q & A #9 is the title. I guess I could go back and watch #1 through #8….

Watched him do a "bridle joint" with just a few hand tools…..made it look easy….Grrrrr. Would be nice when I can get back into the shop for a while…...


----------



## bandit571

Had a stop-over at Elmendorf, on the flight back from NAS Adak ,AK. Flew out there on a DC10-11 ( in-flight movies!) and came back on a Starlifter. 1/2 over the rockies ( later that day) auto pilot went out, and the c-141 DROPPED 4000 feet…...made the ears pop. In-flight meal was a Swanson TV Dinner. They'd cook them, and then we had to pass each to the back of the plane…....I was about 6 people from the front…..figures.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I think I posted in that thread. The Paul sellers videos are informative.


----------



## bandit571

He has his own way of doing things…...I learned how to raise a panel with a handplane, by watching Sellers do a few.

Might go out tomorrow, and pick up a few "Project Boards" for another project. Not sure what it will be, yet…..


----------



## mojapitt

I just noticed that Andy is online and reading us


----------



## bandit571

Time to watch me language?


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Andy. Glad you're here.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy, he got to ride the mules today for the first time since the last surgery. He still reads all of the posts, but still can't do the typing. Wishes everyone well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Andy. I've got white oak and red oak ready to bring down there. I'll keep looking for something more interesting. So far my sweet gum is still flat in the stack.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I can testify to the blizzard of 78, I barely got back in the driveway, Dad was stuck in the road. I'll take a DQ blizzard any day…..

Good evening Andy…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I'm honestly thinking about figuring out how to make the back panel removable to be safe. I could trim two of the shelves down but they aren't my issue. the middle section where the subwoofer will sit is though. both sides run the width of the cabinet so the cables on the left side of the unit will have to go to the back, around the center/out the back and over to the right side and into the receiver. appears I didn't think that part through very well. :|

HI ANDY!


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## rhybeka

I'm trying to bend Sketchup to my will so I can post a pic of the current state of my EC but it's only about 50/50 working. I still have gift certficates to make for the SO. wonder if I could get by with crayon


----------



## bandit571

Tonight, those Steri-strips can come off…....nasty looking things. No follow up until the 5th of next month, and no word on any "PT".......progress was made today, though. I could actually sit in this computer chair with the left foot flat on the floor. Not the best, yet, but it seems to be getting better.

I'd have to wait a while, as I am limited to lifting 10 pounds, or less. Won't be able to carry Miss Bandit around until given the ok from the knee Doctor.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I left the back off of mine until I hooked everything up to see where everything would be. I'm lazy so it's still not on there but I'm glad it's not since I will be using the 1" slot idea. I think 1" tall 3" long and all in the center of the shelves and even with the top of them will work out very well. That way all the slots will be hidden directly behind what ever device is on that shelve.


----------



## bandit571

> - boxcarmarty


Those three look like the same three guys selling over-priced block planes…[email protected] $375 a pair…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All.

Glad to hear you got to ride the mules Andy. That is great news. Keep getting better, miss your posts and pictures.

You were better shape than them Marty since you were still talking.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how many more "Flags" that block plane thread will get…before it shuts down…...they had to even send BRK over to do an attack on me…...Response? Yawn…...

Was fun for awhile, now it is merely boring….


----------



## bandit571

Just found out the passenger side headlight…..bright works, dim doesn't. Will have to get a new bulb tomorrow. Until then, I'll just be a one-eyed Bandit…...


----------



## bandit571

Not sure of the schedule for tomorrow…...remains to be seen how much I'll get done. Craig works tomorrow night, then the glass plant shuts down for the holidays. The Infamous Honda Shutdown. Most of their computer screens are showing a countdown to the shutdown. Since Craig's line supplies windows for Hondas, he gets next week off…..paid. Pays to be a full-timer, doesn't it.


----------



## bandit571

Might be getting past curfew?


----------



## bandit571

Soaked in the shower for almost 1/2 hour…neither strip would budge. Figures. Ripped off 1/4 of a toe nail trying to get dressed for bed…..on the good leg, of course. Just not my day…..


----------



## bandit571

2 fingers of Jameson as a nite cap…...should do the trick….one sip at a time…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 40 on the mesa. Headed for 50. The high Christmas day will be 35. Then back up to high 40s to low 50s the rest of the week. One son and family making the trip up from Tucson tomorrow. Leaving next Tuesday. Looks like they'll be ok through the mountains. It can be iffy at times.

Had to de glue a part of a maple jewelry chest last week. Used vinegar and a metal putty knife. Made a mess. Turned the area black. I should have known. Forgot, though. Ordered some Oxalic Acid and it got here yesterday. Mixed up a quart and painted it on the blackened areas. In 30 minutes the black was gone. Blew me away. I thought it might take several applications. The putty knife was black, too. Worked on it, too. Supposedly, it's great for removing the scum from the bottom of boats and pontoons, too. Good stuff, Marty and Bill.

Sanding today. Then, reattach the part CORRECTLY.

Everyone stay safe and warm. Enjoy the holiday and have a merry Christmas…even all you patio umbrellas.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I've been keeping an eye on the block plane decision thread and I can certainly see where you're coming from. I've only rehabbed a couple planes but it made me really appreciate the details and how they can effect the performance far more than just dropping cash on the problem to let someone else deal with getting a good tool in my hand. There is no doubt the newer, more expensive planes are nice to use but I believe the biggest thing that's lost is the mechanical aspect of how to make something do what you want it to do, on the newer high end ones there's less skill involved. The best analogy I can think of is getting a brand new 16 year old driver some bland japanesium compact sedan right of the lot or letting them learn slowly over time how to drive several different vehicles of varying levels of refinement (i.e. non-synchronized manual transmissions) to really develop their skill. This will help tremendously to make them better appreciate the newer stuff that much more, but not be dependent on it exclusively.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm up before the wifey(not that hard she would slepp18 hours if I let her) wrapping up her presents. Hopefully she will like them.


----------



## bandit571

UUUuuuummmm…chest cold is getting worse…...


----------



## DIYaholic

Ba…. Humbug….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, Merry Christmas sir


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Supposedly, it s great for removing the scum from the bottom of boats and pontoons, too. Good stuff, Marty and Bill.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Haven't acquired much scum from the driveway this year…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it time to start shopping yet???


----------



## DIYaholic

> Is it time to start shopping yet???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You've all of tomorrow….
Why start early!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

In that case, I think I'll have a nap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been up since 4. Second alarm fire with neighboring fire dept. A log building that hasn't been used as a home in a long time. Still a shame to see the history burn up. It was an 1800's building in the middle of Million dollar homes. This was the second, two alarm fire we had with them in 24 hours.

Going to the eye doctor today. "Safety" glasses for the shop will be forthcoming.

Merry Christmas Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a blizzard yet Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

It looks like we won't start with the blizzard till Sunday morning, after I get to work.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe IF I can get moving around today…....still in my "PJs" right now. May need a nap before I do too much…

They are still over there. Beating at a horse that had the good sense to just leave. Same people, always the same BS….they just don't get the message. Their "message" seems to be.." If you can't buy the latest and greatest new toy, you just can't be a serious woodworker…." I drop by the thread now and then, just for the laughs, they are in their own little world…...


----------



## bandit571

Have sent a message to Cricket about that bunch….

Thought about having DonB and Eddie wonder over to Bulldog's place and give a lesson in manners…...


----------



## Gene01

> Going to the eye doctor today. "Safety" glasses for the shop will be forthcoming.
> 
> Merry Christmas Randy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What happened, Bill?


----------



## bandit571

Lunch! hard salami & cheese on wheat, with Frisch's tartar sauce…..

Might have done a touch too much with the knee, yesterday…...sore and stiff, and it is "buzzing" inside.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine and 20 deg. Nice day.

Hello Randy!

Wait until tomorrow Marty, it will be less crowded and less to choose from.


----------



## bandit571

Might have to get dressed and go out & about…...and take a nap in the van…..more fun the watch idiots in a parking lot fighting over a place to park…...


----------



## bandit571

Not sure why that thread keeps chugging along…..

One of them even took umberage to some of my boxes being posted on another site…..yet won't say what he has also posted…..strange. Smells like it is open season on Bandit…again…


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, just my opinion, but you are spending too much time worrying about the baggage handlers.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, most of the bad ones are on my block list anyway, along with spammers and Trolls…..( oh my!)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Working on my upcoming router book. It's supposed to be FINISHED in a month. Then I have to start on the table saw book. What the heck did I get myself into? I told my editor there was no way I was going to meet the deadlines. Not even close… Meanwhile I have to finish a big magazine article about table saw sleds for Popular Woodworking in three weeks. Who signs these contracts? I am officially a moron…


----------



## mojapitt

An American capitalist moron. My favorite kind.


----------



## Gene01

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bandit571

Mine feels more like Charlie Brown's…...


----------



## DonBroussard

We'll be having a T-shirt Christmas again this year. Prediction is for cloudy with 20% chance of rain and a high temperature of 77F. That's just crazy, but certainly not a first for this area.

Bandit- I peek in on that block plane thread every couple of days. As you know, I'm a fan of vintage tools like you. I don't own any premium tools like LN but that's a personal choice based on budget considerations. I can't say that if I won the lottery, I wouldn't plop some big bucks on a couple of those premium planes.


----------



## bandit571

Well, that was fun…drive 2 miles to Wall E World, park in the Handi-crap parking…...limp back and pick out a new headlight bulb. Walk up front ( Gingerly) use a self checkout. Pay my $11. 77 for ONE bulb. Drive back through two miles of city streets….had more "frogs" that I-270 at rush hour…..spent a few minutes to change out the old bulb and install the new one…enough excitement for one day. I hope.

I guess we haul the GrandBRAT back to Huber Heights after awhile…..to give my ears a rest. "loudest wins" doesn't work around here.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip coming up…..chance to get away from Trolls and spammers trying to sell planes…


----------



## mojapitt

We've been upgraded to a Blizzard Warning for Sunday. Just thrilled.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bandit, just my opinion, but you are spending too much time worrying about the baggage handlers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What Monte said

Plus you do tend to talk down to people who's opinion is different then yours I notice sometimes


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte 
So far we have 3" of snow from that storm so definitely left some for you. No wind though. Enjoy when it gets there


----------



## diverlloyd

So Stumpy will you change the name to StumpyM.Nubs? Good luck on the book writing.

Andy merry Christmas and get better.

Christmas here is going to be 65 degrees. What a sad "winter" we have had here so far. Ice fishing isn't looking very good.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What would the "M" be for? Truth be told, my middle name is Harold. The way the story goes (as told to me once by my mother over a bottle of gin) was they thought I might be a girl, and had chosen a name accordingly. So when I popped out as a boy, they just named me after my two grandfathers: James and Harold. But I may have the story wrong. I was only five when she told me.


----------



## mojapitt

> What would the "M" be for? Truth be told, my middle name is Harold. The way the story goes (as told to me once by my mother over a bottle of gin) was they thought I might be a girl, and had chosen a name accordingly. So when I popped out as a boy, they just named me after my two grandfathers: James and Harold. But I may have the story wrong. I was only five when she told me.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Gin?that's child abuse!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Have sent a message to Cricket about that bunch….
> 
> Thought about having DonB and Eddie wonder over to Bulldog s place and give a lesson in manners…...
> 
> - bandit571


You reported a bunch of us, then post a message threatening me? I've reported you. Just kidding, I'm not that much of a punk. On a serious note, do DonB and Eddie live in North Louisiana? I'd love to meet some more woodworkers.

Reflecting on my post, perhaps it was in poor taste. I've gone on the record many times against what I perceive to be bullying on this forum. If you felt like you were being picked on, then I apologize. I did hope to draw your attention to the fact that you seem to have a proclivity for posting your opinion and beliefs when it's not really relevant. You were the poster in that thread that started the criticism, then had issues when others criticized you.

Anyway, I hope that you read and process what I've said and consider it. I do not wish you ill will or for your feelings to be hurt. I love woodworking and hope you continue to enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey bulldog, if you want to come by South Dakota I would be happy to load you up with wood


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hey bulldog, if you want to come by South Dakota I would be happy to load you up with wood
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've long wanted to visit the Dakotas. I've considered attending The Sturgis motorcycle rally, so I may take you up on it!


----------



## mojapitt

We have plenty of space to pitch a tent.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi Bulldog.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Hi Bulldog.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Howdy, you former Cajun.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hi Bulldog. Welcome to the loony bin. Glad to see another intelligent member here. Don't go away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene. I still have excellent distance vision according to the doctor. My close up vision has begun a slow slide. I'm only at a +1.0 or 1+1.25. He said that both eyes are pretty equal in that regard. He recommended just to get some over the counter glasses. He showed me that prescription glasses would not do me much better than OTC ones. My plan is to get some reading size ones for reading and full size ones for the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got a small gift card from rocker. What to get for a small price?


----------



## mojapitt

I have mentioned that my "helper" wasn't the sharpest knife in the drawer. I mentioned to him to oil the cranks on the bar clamps with some spray lube in the shop. Afterwards he told me that they worked fine at first and then seemed to get worse. I checked it out, this is what he "lubed" them with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it is oil based.
He's gone from helper to trouble maker.


----------



## mojapitt

He's always kinda been on the edge.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill- Depends on what "a small price" means. I like their silicone glue brushes. They also have a lot of good things in their Outlet Deals section.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good idea Stumpy. I've used everything from my fingers to golf tees to spread glue.


----------



## DonBroussard

Merry Christmas to all my LJ friends, and best wishes for the blessings of the season!

Andy-So happy to hear you are continuing to do the things that give you great pride and pleasure!

Bulldog-Welcome to the Stumpy forum. I'm in Deep South Louisiana and am a real native-born Cajun who speaks just enough Cajun French to get by. Also, I'm pretty harmless, so Bandit suggesting I teach you some manners was a very idle threat. Eddie too, for that matter.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, you could teach Cajon manners.


----------



## bandit571

Always someone…..got in too big of a hurry to leave work at the KTH stamping plant down by St. Paris, OH….pulled right out in front of a semi…....semi wound up on it's side in a ditch….front half of the car was destroyed. Driver from the car was Care-Flighted out

Those on their way TO work, had to park at the old Top Hat restaurant at the corner of St.Rt 235 and StRt 36. Maybe a mile away from the plant.

IF the Boss hadn't decided she wanted something from Tim Horton's on the way down there, the van may have been caught up in the mess. As it was, they were able to detour around the site. I stayed home to babysit Max.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Merry Christmas to all my LJ friends, and best wishes for the blessings of the season!
> 
> Andy-So happy to hear you are continuing to do the things that give you great pride and pleasure!
> 
> Bulldog-Welcome to the Stumpy forum. I m in Deep South Louisiana and am a real native-born Cajun who speaks just enough Cajun French to get by. Also, I m pretty harmless, so Bandit suggesting I teach you some manners was a very idle threat. Eddie too, for that matter.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Howdy Don! Unfortunately, I've already committed to the idea of a duel. Might I suggest our weapons be paper, rocks & scissors? My other go to is thumb wrestling, but I've got a desk build starting soon - and can't risk a thumb injury.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, that opposable thumb thing is really handy.


----------



## bandit571

Updates to the wreck today: A 25 year old driver pulled out in front of a North-bound semi. Driver was ejected for the car. Semi then rolled onto it's driver's side into the ditch across the road. Driver is in Critical condition at Miami Valley Hospital, Dayton, OH. Semi driver had a head injury, and is in Wilson Memorial Hospital in Sidney, OH..

No names have been released, as of yet.

Bulldog, don't pay me no mind, seems every year about this time, the same group tries to bait me into acting like Grinch. Last year was a bad episode. I will not tolerate an "open Season" on me, never again.


----------



## mudflap4869

In a ghost pepper duel I would forfit the match. In a smoked BBQ eating duel, I can fight amongst the best.


----------



## bandit571

There used to be a little black pepper Tran loved…...we used to call it the napalm pepper. You'd swear it could burn all the way through and pop back outside…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Every year, Stephanie that works for me, makes a little crafty gift for her family. This year she wanted to make something like she had seen on Pinterest with some pallet wood. I gave her some of the walnut pallet wood I had. Here is what she made. It's kind of nice looking. She didn't even cut the boards. I also gave her little very strong magnets from cindy to hold the pictures on.


----------



## mudflap4869

When did candy's little boy start being Monte's helper? He has always been depended on to do it bass-ackwards.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome Bulldog, enjoy the conversation here. Monte is the only one to worry about but his helper keeps him in line pretty good.

Christmas started early for us. Went to the granddaughter's place tonight for supper. Her folks had way to much for us to eat. Now am stuffed. Fun watching the little one so excited about new things. Now think we are home for the weekend, not going to be good traveling weather.

Bill I used a foam brush for something a few years ago until it wore out. Found out the flexible plastic stiffener thing inside works great for a glue spreader. Glue will come right off after is dries.


----------



## CFrye

> Bill I used a foam brush for something a few years ago until it wore out. Found out the flexible plastic stiffener thing inside works great for a glue spreader. Glue will come right off after is dries.
> 
> - Festus56


That's what I use! 
Howdy, Bulldog! Please post a bigger picture of the source of your name! 
Hey, all the rest of you!


----------



## CFrye

I found this baby pic…Rex?









Merry Christmas my Nubber family!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! Already at the in-laws and am up early (4 am EST) due to most uncomfortable bed ever. We do gifts with them today, then travel to my family tomorrow. My inlaws have a new family member too!







That is snowball the wonderkins!

@DL I was thinking about doing that as well - or trying to figure a way to clip it on and make it removable. I can still take the shelves uut and shorten them each~1/2".The other thought I had was to take out a shelf and stand all the consoles up on their ends on stands. Jury is still mulling that one over as well.

If I can't get around again (typing my phone isn't the greatest) I hope you all have the merriest of holidays and enjoy all of your family time


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas Eve!!
That's a good idea Mark and Candy. Remove the foam and just use the little plastic that's left to spread glue.


----------



## mojapitt

I am awake. That's all I have. Need coffee.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka I will be using some small screws to hold mine on that way if it needs to come off it can with very little effort. I also thought about using the staples used for holding glass in windows or the ones used in picture frames. That was just so I had an excuse to buy glaziers hammer.


----------



## mudflap4869

I was having a nightmare when the washer went into spin cycle. The closet doors in the bedroom began to rattle something fierce. Can anyone guess who got tangled up in the bedclothes? Raising hell until Candy came in the room and opened the doors. I then calmed down enough to manage getting out of bed. 05:07! What the Sam-dog is she doing, washing clothes just outside the bedroom, at that time of night? Trying to collect on my life insurance! Dirty rotten sapsucker. I might just wait until she is asleep then sneak the compressor next to the bed, then fire that puppy up. Payback is a bitch. Hee Hee Hee!


----------



## CFrye

At least the washer was actually doing something useful! What *constructive* thing would you be doing with the compressor? Hmmm? 

Day Day, y'all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What would the "M" be for?
> - StumpyNubs


Um…..

Monte, are you dreaming of a white Christmas???


----------



## mojapitt

Losing sleep over our possible "blizzard " Christmas


----------



## Gene01

Left it like this yesterday and it'll stay as such till well after Christmas. It's upside down. The lacquer thinner can is holding the re glued foot till the glue dries. Bet it's dry by Wednesday.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good Christmas Eve morning to everyone.

Welcome Bulldog. Bandit, hope the knee is getting better.

Gene - you MUST let us know when you might be coming to NS/PEI. We go to PEI every year, it's under three hours from here. Mr 74 is a fantastic road trip planner and can help you guys figure out where to go based on how much time you have, what you want to see etc.

Bill - Dryers aren't so bad to replace, but keep your washer as long as you possibly can. The new ones are essentially disposable. If something goes on it, you're out of luck, and don't even get me started on the front load ones.

Matt - Congrats to your team!!! Sounds like your hooked. I actually wouldn't mind playing for real, but don't think it will be this year for sure.

Beka - so when will Christmas be at your place? I remember those days of shuttling between both sets of parents, completely exhausted trying to make sure it's 'fair'.

Sue - hang in there.

Who'd I miss - HI JIM! CAN YOU READ THIS??

Stumpy - sounds like you're busy busy busy. Paid to write about woodworking. Despite the pressure, don't forget how cool that is.

Rambling at this point


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The lacquer thinner can is holding the re glued foot till the glue dries.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, did ya ask Santa to bring ya some clamps for Christmas???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Today's schedule -

Finish my coffee and start a batch of brown bread
While the bread is rising, go out with Mr. D and clear off the rink.
Putter in the kitchen
Peel a huge pot of potatoes - 
Peel carrots
Get cauliflower ready for roasting.

My shop becomes a cold room for the next few days.

5:30 mass where Miss A is reading
7:00 mass during which Miss A and I are singing.

Wishing you all peace and joy. Being open to that in the midst of chaos is challenging for most of us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just watched a story on the news where a girl in Louisiana turned a balloon loose with a letter to Santa. It traveled 800 miles and landed 10 miles from Santa Clause Indiana. They filled the little girls list….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anymore Grandkids and I'll hafta extend the train into the next room…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Marty, I forgot Marty…. who was he again? Oh yeah, the broke Grandpa


----------



## firefighterontheside

Too late Sandra, our old washer was replaced last year. Now we have a fancy one, that as you say is probably disposable. I went to the eye doctor yesterday. I'm now the one who needs glasses to READ THIS.

I'm sure that was no coincidence Marty. That little girl probably calculated based on wind direction and speed and based on her distance and direction from Santa Claus, that her list would land there and be filled. Smart girl.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte don't worry about the blizzard. The storm coming your way just dumped another 4" on us over night. This out of a storm supposed to be from 1-4 in gave us about 8". It is the light fluffy stuff that likes to move also. It will require wind. I don't believe the wind blows much in the Dakotas. Enjoy strap in at work and let it go.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, we're supposed to have 70 mph winds. Drifting will be a major problem.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- 70 mile per hour winds giving you drifting problems? No problem. Just use a 70 mile per hour snow blower. Bing, bang, boom. Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## Gene01

> The lacquer thinner can is holding the re glued foot till the glue dries.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, did ya ask Santa to bring ya some clamps for Christmas???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


KISS principle, Marty. Don't need no clamps until the thinner can gets too light.


----------



## bandit571

Morning ta ye, fellow Humans and Randy..

Bad night last night….coughing jags all night long= no sleep. Everytime I'd lay back down…hack, hack, hack…...if'n I find out who gave this cold…....

Nothing planned for today…..wearing my new jeans and a brand new shirt ( flannel one!)....

Used a Millers Falls # 56B plane to give a polish to a piece of Poplar. Glass smooth finish that even shines! Not too bad for a 60 year old block plane?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty my wife's family lives in and around santa clause Indiana. Nice place and the fishing is good to bad the little place with the homemade pies is closed now.

My grandma's washer and dryer is still going strong after 20 years. They are maytag and I'm the proud owner of them now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Lloyd*- Too bad they don't make appliances like they used to! My grandparents had a gigantic chest freezer. They bought it the year my dad was born (1955) and it was still running when they sold their house five years ago (the freezer stayed with the house). I always said they should contact Sears (it was a Kenmore) and see if they wanted to make a commercial about it in exchange for a new freezer or something.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I agree things are junk now a days. My brother called me to help move a free deep freeze. Got there and it was in a basement with the old 1940 small stairs and I think the tag said it was from 1948. Of course I had the heavy end and was at the bottom of the stairs with my bother and his buddy on the light end at the top of the stairs. They kept sitting it down I was like look it's coming up the stairs wether you guy are in the way or not. Give me the 200lb end then complain that their side is heavy between the two of them. Anyways that was the pg story there was a lot of profanity spued from my mouth at them. But it's still going strong today he knows the people who have it now. 68 years on a appliance is pretty good. That was when they companies had pride in what they made and sold not like the cheap junk the have now.


----------



## Gene01

Chest freezers just seem to last forever. My folks had a Kenmore also. Bought in the early 50s, too. AFAIK it's still running for it's second owner. 
Uprights are a bit handier but, don't seem to be as long lived.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Merry Christmas or whatever holiday you aspire to.. Wis you all health and a prosperous 2017 ..

Looking forward to seeing as many as can make it in the Spring…. Ill even sweep the floor for ya .


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I was having a nightmare when the washer went into spin cycle. The closet doors in the bedroom began to rattle something fierce. Can anyone guess who got tangled up in the bedclothes? Raising hell until Candy came in the room and opened the doors. I then calmed down enough to manage getting out of bed. 05:07! What the Sam-dog is she doing, washing clothes just outside the bedroom, at that time of night? Trying to collect on my life insurance! Dirty rotten sapsucker. I might just wait until she is asleep then sneak the compressor next to the bed, then fire that puppy up. Payback is a bitch. Hee Hee Hee!
> 
> - mudflap4869


lololololololol  Get her Jim


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here after opening a present or two ( GrandBRAT Diva couldn't wait) I am wearing my NEW blue jeans, and a flannel ( Norm style) shirt. Had to open my present from Craig….New York Shave Company soap and brush with a bowl and a stand. Even has a thing of pre-shave Oil…...does this mean I HAVE to shave now?


----------



## Gene01

> Sitting here after opening a present or two ( GrandBRAT Diva couldn t wait) I am wearing my NEW blue jeans, and a flannel ( Norm style) shirt. Had to open my present from Craig….New York Shave Company soap and brush with a bowl and a stand. Even has a thing of pre-shave Oil…...does this mean I HAVE to shave now?
> 
> - bandit571


NO!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just means you have to use it when you do shave.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sure Bandit… the Grandbrat talked you into it. I think you would have been peeking anyway.

10lbs of potatoes peeled, 5 lbs of carrots, 3 cauliflower cut up and ready for roasting, 3 loaves of bread fresh out of the oven and the hashbrown casserole is ready to be baked for breakfast. Put that with the almond bark, spiced pecans and cookies I made last week and the pies my Mom will bring and two turkeys. I think the kitchen is ready.
Time for a wee small drink.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHARLES!* Thanks for the kind wishes!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Time for a wee small drink.
> 
> - Sandra


Does that mean you're having a tiny drink, or are you drinking wee? Because I don't recommend the latter.


----------



## bandit571

Had to go out to Wall E World to buy a razor to go with the shaving stuff…

Might see about a loaf of Beer Bread after a bit…..wonder what I can do with the left over beer…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello and Merry Christmas to you also Charles !!



> 10lbs of potatoes peeled, 5 lbs of carrots, 3 cauliflower cut up and ready for roasting, 3 loaves of bread fresh out of the oven and the hashbrown casserole is ready to be baked for breakfast. Put that with the almond bark, spiced pecans and cookies I made last week and the pies my Mom will bring and two turkeys. I think the kitchen is ready.
> Time for a wee small drink.
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra do you have room for us? Making me hungry already !!


----------



## mudflap4869

Sandra, I can read with my left eye, as long as I can make the print large enough. With all the food you are preparing you might need to reserve the school gymnasium for your Christmas dinner. Who is going to clean up the aftermath? 
My dog is about to get his harness so I can take him out in public. The poor little thing doesn't have any eyeballs, so I will have to be his service animal.


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas to you to Charles.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Holidays to all.

Must be Christmas…..even the Cleveland Browns won today…..

Have to drive 40 miles in the morning, just to get a free breakfast…...then find a corner to hide out in while the mayhem of opening presents commences…..I'll have a walking stick to defend my spot on the couch with.


----------



## mojapitt

This morning










This evening










Neighbors are not concerned










I will go to work about 3:00 tomorrow morning. Hoping to leave by midnight if the highway is open.


----------



## mojapitt

We had our Christmas dinner today and it was very good. Relaxing tonight before the storm.


----------



## bandit571

BBQ Ribs, Fancy smashed taters…..waiting on the Beer Bread to come out of the oven. Trying to reduce the excess beer population right now…...only needed one for the bread…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A very nice family came down to thank us and bring us a tray of cookies. Their young daughter made several copies of a card for us. It was very thoughtful.


----------



## bandit571

Must be Christmas…the Cleveland Browns actually won a game today!

Loaf of Beer Bread is about ready to exit the oven…...need to hide it from Randy….


----------



## bandit571

A bit on the crusty side…









The first slice was mine….since I have been such a heel lately….


----------



## StumpyNubs

25 PROFILES - 5 BITS: All of these edge profiles (and countless more) can be made with five common router bits (three round-over bits and two cove bits). These will be part of a chapter on getting more from your bits in my upcoming (2017) book "The Stumpy Nubs Guide to the Router."


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mark, if you start driving now, you'll be here for leftovers.

Jim - cleanup is pretty good now that the kids are older.

Grateful for all my friends here. Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## Festus56

Sandra I am hungry now, maybe I should fly!! Merry Christmas to you and your family !!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas to ya Charles…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been experimenting with using common router bits to reproduce complex moldings. I taught a little about it in my router class at Woodworking in America this year.) Today I worked out a way to reproduce the crown molding for an 18th century Connecticut highboy. What do you think? The big cove is the toughest part. It would require a BIG, expensive bit. But I think you could do that part with a table saw if you had to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not bad Monte, ya found a tractor today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, your horizontal router would probably be best for those cuts…..


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: I about gave up on routers…too noisy. However….









IF I ever get this #45's bigger relative ( #55) I might just be able to do all of the moldings…..I am pretty close now, though…


----------



## Gene01

Six 10 oz lobster tails, corn on the cob, mac n cheese, and fruit salad. Our traditional Christmas eve meal.

The adults are relaxing with Black Russians or Bailey's and coffee and watching the grands open one present each.

We have one tail left over. Our son will make lobster omelets for breakfast.

Tomorrow's supper will be a 4 bone prime rib. Sides to be determined. One, for sure, will be green beans cooked with bacon. We invited a lady who's all alone to share Christmas with our family. It'll be a great day.

PS. It's snowing. Predictions are for 4". But, they've been known to lie.


----------



## Festus56

Okay maybe we should come to your place Gene!! You are closer than Sandra !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd like a Black Russian please…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- If you can successfully use a Stanley #55 without cussing it out and banishing it to a display shelf, you'll have 99% of hand tool woodworkers beat! Even Roy Underhill hasn't come close to mastering his. 

*Marty*- It's actually best done in layers, then glued together. As long as you carefully match your stock, that is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have done some thing like that Stumpy, but not that detailed. It's amazing what you can do by combining and just using parts of bits. There was an episode of New yankee where Norm did that.

Sounds good Gene. The food and the snow.

Merry Christmas Sandra, my friend.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, looks like it would work. Lots of cuts.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been trying to calculate how long it would take to smoke a 13.5lb ham at 225 degrees, I've come up with everything from 5-20 hours. Dinner is served at 5pm…..


----------



## mojapitt

I love routers. Sharp bits are absolutely necessary.


----------



## Festus56

That looks interesting Stumpy. I have quite a few router bits but not many fancy profiles so I have to use a combination of bits often.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I think that cooking times don't matter just the internal temp. I think 145 is the lowest safe to eat temp I prefer mine 160-165. With a chunk that size take it out 5 degrees below what you are trying for since it will still cook a bit after you take it out. I would think 6 hours would be a good starting point. Then when done rewarm it up in the oven before served.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's kinda what I was thinking AJ, I'll put it on in the morning…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty I miss the Emge hams my grandma used from Payless foods in Anderson. That is a great ham I should have bought one when we was up there for my aunts funeral. Mmmm ham one day left overs the next then beans and cornbread with the bone and left over ham in it and potato cakes. Grandma and my mom taught me my way around the kitchen and I'm very thankful for that . Even more so when I see the wife in the kitchen bumbling around like she's lost. Well I guess she is lost in there.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: Really not much different than a #45, light cuts, and decent grained wood. The cutters will tell you how they need set up. Just draw on the end of the board what pattern or molding you need, and match the cutter(s) to the job. Oh…and sharp cutters DO help…

Budget for me does not allow for the #55 right now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have no idea how to cook anything. If you asked me how to smoke a ham I'd tell you to stick it in the oven with a pack of Luckys.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I hear what you're saying. And I have some experience with most of Stanley's combination planes. But the #55 is a beast that is universally regarded as hard to tame. Mostly because it is fiddly to set up, the fences were notorious for moving out of position if the perfect spring angle wasn't maintained throughout every stroke in the process, and the lack of a traditional mouth made them more prone to tear-out, like all Stanley combination planes. There's a reason why it didn't put wood-bodied molding planes out of business. But, if you are able to master one, I suspect you could quickly pay for the investment by writing and selling a guide for the rest of us.


----------



## bandit571

Nah…the "Resident Guru" here ( Mos) would claim it was his ideas anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Light snow and light wind now. Supposed to get a half inch tonight and up to 10" tomorrow. This could get ugly.


----------



## Festus56

MERRY CHRISTMAS from our Montana house to all our Friends !!! Mark and Jamie


----------



## CFrye

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Merry Christmas.

Woke of with a santa sized migraine it's going to be a medication day. I'm going to be a bit dumb today.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

merry christmas y'all 









and a happy new years ,


----------



## mojapitt

Merry Christmas to the world. Snowing and blizzard preparations underway then off to work.


----------



## mojapitt

Great picture Mark. I am thinking that it wasn't taken in the last couple weeks.


----------



## MontanaBob

Wishing all you fine people a happy holiday, and a woody new year….
Stumpy - I don't own one wood working book, but I do believe I'll get yours.


----------



## DIYaholic

Merry Christmas to all….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Merry Christmas to all and Randy and Cindy Lou Who…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, that's a great tip, I think I'll use that one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was up at 6am to get the hams underway, a whole is in the smoker with cherry wood chips, and a half is in the crockpot with a brown sugar rub. They'll both get a honey/orange glaze later…..


----------



## bandit571

On the road again…

Taking things to Huber Heights today…...party is at Daughter's place. Even Max was invited…

Happy Holidays….


----------



## Gene01

Merry Christmas to all!!!!
That snow was a doozy. One might get their pant cuffs wet. As suspected, they lied. Some wind overnight. Drifts of at least 1/2". Glad the truck has 4 WD. It's white, anyway.
Presents have been all opened. Wrappings collected. 
There's sausage links cooking…don't know if the lobster omelets are still on the menu. Hope so. Black Russian has been enhanced with coffee. Not too bad. 
Hope you all are enjoying your morning, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Merry Christmas. I thought you might like to see one of my presents.


----------



## Mosquito

> Nah…the "Resident Guru" here ( Mos) would claim it was his ideas anyway.
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks, #55's are expensive though, if you get all the irons.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi mosquito, looks like your weather sucks also.

Here at work


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you are looking more sophisticated


----------



## Mosquito

> Hi mosquito, looks like your weather sucks also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Haha, back at home it might be, but I'm up in Fargo at the moment, and so far we've got nothin', but forecast is calling for freezing rain today and into tomorrow, so we'll see. We adjusted our travel plans to be Saturday and Tuesday rather than Friday and Monday, accordingly lol


----------



## mojapitt

Being in Fargo is punishment enough


----------



## mojapitt

Sanford Health is building new hospital there. I would love to work the hospital, but I don't want to go to worse weather situation.


----------



## Doe

Merry Christmas, my dear friends


----------



## mojapitt

Does anyone else think people at the Weather Channel get way too happy during storms?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I asked for a 6" digital caliper, but cindy got me a 12" one. I've never had a caliper before, except on my brakes.


----------



## mudflap4869

Here is wishing a very merry Christmas to all my lumber jock friends ( and enemy's).
60 f at 05:30. Now at 11:30 70 f and sunny. English Muffins with lots of butter, Orange Marmalade or Strawberry Preserves ( TOBA) for breakfast. Don't quite know what dinner will be. TOBA has to work again tonight, so Christmas will be sometime in the future.
It isn't often that we celebrate on the 25th. At least one of has had to work on the holidays over the years. Gotta serve your community. 
24/7/365 Police, Medical personnel, Fire Fighters & 911 folks will be there to serve you. Give these folks and extra special thank you, and a Christmas blessing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, even I felt bad leaving work this morning while the next shift was having to come in. We really are supported well by the community. Many people brought us goodies and kids came along to say thank you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Merry Christmas Morning to All,



> Gotta serve your community. 24/7/365 Police, Medical personnel, Fire Fighters & 911 folks will be there to serve you. Give these folks and extra special thank you, and a Christmas blessing.
> 
> - mudflap4869


So true Jim. Like a lot of you I missed alot of my family gatherings and events because duty called for 23 yrs


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Christmas and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous 2017 to all my Nubby friends.

Mr. Bill .... you look down write studious in those new specs. I'll have to start calling you "The Professor" :^)

Bulldog …. Welcome to Nubby town, it's kind of like Christmas town, but crazier and last all year long.

Bandit …. I'll bet you'll find that you and Bulldog are a lot a like. I find that when I get into a row with someone, their usually just like me. Stubborn and opinionated :^)

Sir Stumpy …. +1,000 for the Rockler silicone glue brush. I use mine fore every glue up I do.

74 …... when will you find out if you're the big boss or not? If you keep smashing the glass ceilings we'll have to warn Dudley Do-right that your gunnin' for his job :^p

I'm off to Mass for Christmas dinner at my wifes aunts. Same menu every year…. spiral cut ham saturated in brown sugar with shredded potatoes. Keeps us coming back again and again. My wife and I will have to flip a coin to see who is stuck being the designated driver.

Have fun and be safe, and we'll see you on the flip side.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Christmas and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous 2017 to all my Nubby friends.

Mr. Bill .... you look down write studious in those new specs. I'll have to start calling you "The Professor" :^)

Bulldog …. Welcome to Nubby town, it's kind of like Christmas town, but crazier and last all year long.

Bandit …. I'll bet you'll find that you and Bulldog are a lot a like. I find that when I get into a row with someone, their usually just like me. Stubborn and opinionated :^)

Sir Stumpy …. +1,000 for the Rockler silicone glue brush. I use mine fore every glue up I do.

74 …... when will you find out if you're the big boss or not? If you keep smashing the glass ceilings we'll have to warn Dudley Do-right that your gunnin' for his job :^p

I'm off to Mass for Christmas dinner at my wife's aunt's place. Same menu every year…. spiral cut ham saturated in brown sugar with shredded potatoes. Keeps us coming back again and again. My wife and I will have to flip a coin to see who is stuck being the designated driver.

Have fun and be safe, and we'll see you on the flip side.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *Bandit*- If you can successfully use a Stanley #55 without cussing it out and banishing it to a display shelf, you ll have 99% of hand tool woodworkers beat! Even Roy Underhill hasn t come close to mastering his.
> 
> *Marty*- It s actually best done in layers, then glued together. As long as you carefully match your stock, that is.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Now you gone and done it. You challenged Bandit and he will not give up until he is the 1%er

I wish everyone a VERY MARRY Christmas to everyone here and that next year will even be better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Merry Christmas. I thought you might like to see one of my presents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You got a big, strapping dude for a present? I suppose if you're into that kind of thing… Or is that a photo of you?


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, driving home


----------



## mojapitt

Well that was less than fun. They closed the interstate when I was 6 miles from home. Had to walk in the last quarter mile. Being lazy and warm on the couch.


----------



## Festus56

That sucks !! That is such a nice stretch of road there Monte. Probably one of the worst in the state.


----------



## Mosquito

Yikes *Monte* good thing you're safe. It's all freezing rain up here at the moment. Luckily we haven't lost power yet (apparently that's a common problem on the farm here). Almost scared to go out and see how much ice is on my car lol


----------



## bandit571

Ate too much…twice…....almost drank too much. Back home from Huber heights, OH. Knee hurts.

Three new pair of pants, three new shirts. Leatherman sized for a keychain.

getting ready to just kick back for the evening. We did drive around to check out the lights people put out.

Chilly, windy and DRY outside. Touch of fog.


----------



## mojapitt

There won't be any movement now till tomorrow some time. Enough fun for now.

Supposed to be very bad going across North Dakota.


----------



## Mosquito

Yeah, radar is all kinds of screwed up lol


----------



## DIYaholic

Is it too early….
To start my New Year's Eve celebration???


----------



## rhybeka

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals  I got all kinds of toys for Christmas, including this box of Jennings auger bits.







. I also managed a Stanley #98 rabbet plane but it's missing the blade and the blade holder  I hope you all are enjoying your family time!

Nice pic Bill!

Sandra I would've joined you all that sounded excellent! Debating going to my car and rescuing the last few pieces of pie.


----------



## mojapitt

One should not leave pie undefended in the car.


----------



## JL7

Merry Christmas all….........

Thunder, lightning and rain here…....most strange.


----------



## DonBroussard

Looks like all of us had friends, family, presents and waaaay too much food.

Beka-Nice thoughtful gifts. Now you'll be looking for a No. 99 to complete the pair.

Monte-Glad you got home safely from your little frozen stroll.

BillM-Glasses are available all over our house. We keep at least one pair of cheaters available in frequently used spaces in the house. Your glasses look okay on you, but honestly, they aren't worn to make you LOOK good, but to SEE good.


----------



## bandit571

Randy: better hurry, I am almost out of Jameson…...twould be a crime to miss out…

Other than a small Leatherman for the Keychain…..no tools were added to the shop this time around.

Have a Cheese ball and ceackers sitting here on the desk…...better hurry..


----------



## mojapitt

No gifts here. Our family gave up gifts many years ago. Being together is all we focus on.


----------



## mudflap4869

Smoked turkey, onion and cheese omelet for dinner. BOB had to go to work, so it is just me, Napoleon Bonypart and some water colors. My sun-rays turned ORANGE after they dried. Still need to color the Flamingos and the butterfly. Hope the dad-gummed thing don't look like Picasso or Dali would would paint. Well over 200 colored pencils in the house, and still can't find the right shades of green. Might have to resort to mixing my own. Might have to use crayons. Do they make sets of 3,000 different colors? Lost my color wheel several years ago so mixing would just be a SWAG. (scientific wild ass guess) 
Not even 9 PM and I am fighting sleep. Good evening to all.


----------



## bandit571

The Jameson does wonders for the cough…...takes a long time to soak down to knee level, though.

Trying to save back some cash, in case I ever do get over to Centerville, IN.


----------



## bandit571

Well, the Jameson is gone ( sorry, Randy) and it is about time to go and rest me sore knee. Supposed to just rain around here tomorrow…..sounds good to me. Uncle Arthur doesn't like rainy days, but it beats the white stuff any day.

Craig is on "shutdown week" this coming week. Twould be a decent week for puppy pick up. No snow in the forecast until Thursday.

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is working on a project…..and no, it isn't another box….as soon seem to dislike such simple projects. Soooo, maybe a case of some sort, to hold those box projects…..we'll see…..


----------



## MadJester

Well…I have neglected it all for too long again, and it's a bit late for me to catch up tonight….

And I nearly forgot (ok…I forgot….and I'm over the "deadline"...LOL…..

Merry Christmas everyone! (And yes, I had some ham today!)


----------



## mojapitt

Still under intense blizzard. Doubt that 100 ft visibility is possible. Coffee is being consumed.

Good morning world


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Boxing day to our Canadian friends


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Sue. And a happy Hanukkah to you. 
Lots of leftovers from the Christmas supper. The makings for plenty of French dip sandwiches and potato pancakes.
Don't know what's for breakfast. Guessing oatmeal, sausage and eggs.. Phyl tries to satisfy everyone's tastes.
The grands from Tucson got some snow time yesterday. Gpa and gma watched. 
I'm told were going shopping today. For what, remains a mystery. Son wants to go to CAL Ranch. OK with me. They have guns and tools and hardware. And a huge selection of old fashioned hard candies. Over which I can only drool, any more. Gotta watch that A1c. May have cheated enough yesterday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Heading to Walmart for a few things for Colorado trip. It rained its blank off this morning. Didn't know that was coming.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, 
Nice on the router bits, HOWEVER most of the period highboys and so forth had Goose neck /Swan necks , running the straight moldings is pretty simple , how ever the arched ones require an entirely different process.. they have to be done from the top.. Think Pin Router, and patterns.. We designed and make one just for the purpose of making complex arched moldings.


----------



## mojapitt

I can actually see out again. snow plows are out, but interstate is still closed. \i will try to get her to work in a couple hours.

Good to see you Charles


----------



## 000

Anybody heard from Andy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill got a picture of himself for Christmas…..

Monte, the temps here was in the 60's this mornin'... I'm just sayin'.....

AJ, it takes 8 hours to smoke a 13lb ham…..


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy a few days ago. He's able to do many things physically, but still recovering from 3 brain surgeries last year. Hope to visit him in the near future.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy..In our MWW show, go to the Townsend Tall Clock , Webisode 143 and you will see how we made the pin router and used patterns to create some pretty difficult, moldings., might give you some ideas .


----------



## 000

Thanks, Wishing him the best!


----------



## mojapitt

We are at 17° now and hoping to get to 28° today. Still 35 mph winds with roughly 16" of new snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Received some sad news yesterday, My uncle had passed away Christmas eve. He was honored a couple of years ago for serving in three wars…..
Hoosier who fought in 3 wars honored at Indiana Statehouse


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the loss Marty. 
What internal temp did you take it to. I'm glad 6 hours was a good starting point and didn't take 20 hours.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I smoked it at 250* and took the internal temp too 160…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also did a half ham in the crock pot, I cooked it on low for 8 hours, they were both done at the same time. Got only enough ham left, out of about 20 lbs, to entertain a couple of pots of beans…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- I remember that episode well. We will definitely have a section on pin routing in the new book. In fact, you should expect to see your name mentioned in there several times, since I have learned so much from you


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Marty. I remember you mentioning your uncle when he was honored. I recently visited my great uncles tombstone and noticed that he served during WW2, Korea and Vietnam as a Navy Veteran.


----------



## mojapitt

2 pairs of snow boots. Had them for a few years. Pulled them out today. Both had bad spots and tore apart when I tried to put them on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dad gave me this miller's falls multi tool with numerous bits that store in the rosewood handle. Unsure of the age. Apparently patented in 1868.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking better


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear that Marty.

That is cool Bill.

Should move north Monte. We had 3" this time and no wind !!


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that, Marty. Hope he gets the honorable send off he most certainly deserves.

Monte, those pictures do NOT make me home sick. Our piddly. 1" is enough, thank you. The mesa is snow free now. Except in the shade.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> We had 3" this time and no wind !!
> 
> - Festus56





> Our piddly. 1" is enough, thank you.
> 
> - Gene Howe


All I got was 64 degrees and rain…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy nubbers…. ate lots of ham and shredded potatoes yesterday… now I have a fever and cramps in my lower back. It feels like my abscess is forming again…. I afraid I'm going to wind up in the hospital tomorrow, as this is how it started last time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Alan and Sandra lived on a cove at Gull Lake, Alberta. It was early winter and the lower portion of the cove had frozen over. Alan asked Sandra if she would walk across the frozen part of the cove to the general store and get him some smokes and beer.

She asked him for some money, but he told her, "Nah, just put it on our tab. Old man Stacey won't mind."

So Sandra, being the good wife and Alan's true love walked across the ice, got the smokes and beer at the store and then walked back home across the cove. When she got home with the items she said, "Alan, you always tell me not to run up the tab at Stacey's store. Why didn't you just give me some money?"

Alan replied, "Well, Sandra, I didn't want to send you out there with cash when I wasn't sure how thick the ice was!"

A love story like this almost brings tears to my eyes…


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully my cousin gets here tomorrow and clears the road to the house. This walking to the car by the highway sucks.

Could use some of Marty's smoked ham.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'm gonna go put a sammich in the mailbox right now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks awesome Monte. Hope to see lots of that stuff this week.
Truck is all packed…..finally.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope it is not like last time Matt. Do not need anymore of that.

Enjoy the trip and the snow Bill. You could stop at Monte's place. There are places to ski there too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Don first looking for some replacement parts for the 98 - coming up a bit dry though. Dad has surprised me by finding tools in his shop left over from his dad - not sure if they're leftovers from a grand dad or just inherited from some other folks… guess I should ask dad! He also parted with his brace drill - I've got…three? 8" sweeps now - think I should be on the lookout for at least one larger sweep drill or possible a shoulder drill. not sure though. those 2" holes get tough to put in! I haven't gotten to play with any of it yet - barely got unpacked. almost time for some sleep so we can run up to Canton tomorrow. think I'll watch some rocky and bullwinkle


----------



## StumpyNubs

I had to put the book on hold for a few days while I work on an article for Popular Woodworking Magazine about my "Mega Table Saw Sled" design. It was supposed to be a four page article, about 2,000 words. But they wanted me to describe how to build the sled AND each of the five jig attachments. (There's an attachment for box joints, splined miters tenons, dovetail pins, and dovetail tails.) So, I started writing and I was past 1000 words before I was half way through the sled. There is NO WAY I am going to get this into 2,000 words. More like 4,000 AT LEAST!

But here's the problem. I get paid about $1 per word. So going over by that much is a big deal. I emailed the editor and explained the situation. And guess what she said? She said "No problem, we can double the length and make it a two part article instead of one. (The sled in one issue, the jigs in the next.) That's a pretty HUGE concession considering magazines issues are planned months in advance and an editor has to balance a dozen different articles and their writers, each with his or her own needs. If one writer gets a concession like I did, that affects two or three other writers across two or three other issues. I can't imagine how they keep it all straight.

Why am I telling you this? I dunno, I just thought you may find it interesting to know some of the behind-the-scenes stuff that goes into the magazines we all read.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Stumpy, nice when things work that way.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I do believe that it shows the respect you have earned "in the community". You should be proud.


----------



## mudflap4869

Setting up the pages was a real challenge, even with a computer, when I was taking creative writing courses in college. Had some experience with a local newspaper while stationed at Ft Knox during the early 70 s. That was ALL done by hand. Wrote training manuals for the Army while stationed at Ft Lewis. Hated page setting. Staff was untrained so it was left up to me. The first page had to match up to the last page etc. Try to collate several hundred pages, Including illustrations.

Well I have felt like crap for the last couple of days. Coughing my lungs up and struggling to breath and no sleep. So when the BOB got out of bed this afternoon, she said that she would brook no argument. and I was going to the ER. 18:30 enter ER. 21:00 after a chest ex-ray a shot in the Gluteus, a horse pill, an EKG and a breathing treatment released to go home. Diagnosis, C.O.P.D. and Bronchitis. Well hell now! The BOB done tole me that afore we lef da hause.


----------



## bandit571

Took a bunch of naps today…...watch the first two out of three Lord of the Rings DVDs I got as a Christmas present.

There was a couple rain showers come through…more like gulley washers, just enough to mess with the day being warm. Cooling off now. Haven't even gone to the shop today…...feeling fat and lazy….


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Randy sir. How is your weather?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mid 30's & rain yesterday….

46 & clear now (dropping to mid 30's)....

However, my mind is in a fog!!!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi folks… no ER visit, called doc today, he wants to get me in for another CAT scan to see what's going on. I'm ready to just have the surgery and get a temporary colostomy if I have to. Prior to 12/30 would be best to save me another deductible, but I doubt that will happen.

I hope Santa was kind to you all.


----------



## mudflap4869

Upper 60s yesterday, worked in the shop for about 3 hours. Not much accomplished due to feeling puny. 27 and frosty this morning. With that kind of weather being common here folks tend to catch the winter crud pretty often. Me for one. Getting old aint for sissies, or for bad asses like me. Actually getting old *makes* sissies out of people who simply thought they were bad asses. Raise your hand if you fit the latter category. Both my hands are up.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Randy, glad to see you.

Hope it all works out Matt.

Jim I am beginning to realize that myself, just hate to admit it !!


----------



## Gene01

Both hands up, Jim. 
No shop for the rest of the week. Grandkids' mountain adventures. The lacquer thinner can stays put.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: On FleaBay is a "store" called nhplaneparts. Eric MIGHT have the parts you are looking for.

I get a "winter crud" and a spring crud….....about halfway through the winter one.

Yep, hell when ya get old…..the only thing that brings at 40…...aches, pains, and pills. The older ya get, the more pills ya have to take.


----------



## bandit571

By looks alone, it is almost too nice a day to sit around the house…...til I stick me nose out the door…...

Have a few 2×4s out in the backyard I need to dry out…...may have a use for them….if I can't get them dried out, I guess I'll have to go and BUY a couple…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

I do not plan on taking anymore meds then I do not.

19 in the morning and 12 at night. I hope in the future I get it down.


----------



## bandit571

Careful there, Arlin…sometimes one can get over-medacated…....and have some pills fighting other pills. BTDT. 
One year, I had five different doctors working on me…each had their own pill routine….and they did not talk to the other doctors about what was going into me…...wound up missing 2 month's of work. Finally just dropped all but the cardio stuff, and was able to go back to work.

Hmmm…..I wonder IF pine 2×4s spalt? Have three out by the back fence, laying on the ground. Might cut them up into something I can use…....spalted would make things even better….


----------



## ssnvet

Well after telling me last time around that I had to go to the ER because arranging an outpatient scan would take 2 to 3 days, but ER would get it done same day…. today I called at 9:30 and doc ordered an expedited scan. So I was drinking 32 oz of yucky tasting die by noon and getting zapped at 1:30. Already back to work. No results yet, but if it was critical, I'm sure they would have seen me at hospital (I waited an hour) or left a message. Probably much to-do about nothing, but I was told not to mess around if I have signs of an infection brewing again, and last night I had a temp of 101 and cold shakes.


----------



## Gene01

Hope it turns out good, Matt. That last one was scary.


----------



## bandit571

Well, took the GrandBRAT Diva out for Chinese tonight. BURP! Getting to the point I can only fill a plate twice…and have to call it a night.

On the way out the door, I walked out to stand three 2×4s up so they could dry better. Then stepped back and found out Max had been there too….#


Code:


##

@#....cleaned the shoe.

Have then leaned against the shed out back. Will let them stand awhile. Then trim and resaw, and see what I need after that.

Need a nap…NOW..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking into a few options for snow removal this winter, this is what I've narrowed down to…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, here's your new truck…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## bandit571

What, and get charged for murder when Fearless Flatfoot keels over from a heart attack? Nah…

Get a "Maximum Overdrive" snow blower truck…..then send it to Monte…


----------



## mojapitt

On top of dealing with the snow, I have been fighting plugged drains in the house. I think I have got them all snaked out.

Hate plumbing


----------



## bandit571

I like the green VW….except there is no way I can get into it right now…..

Red Neck Camper…....if'n that starts a-rocking…..better ….RUN!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hoosier veteran who served US in three wars passes away


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, a tribute to a great person. I only hope appreciation was shown to him before he passed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

One great memory was back about 1990, Uncle Robert wanted to re-enlist, to go over yonder, now mind you, he was retired at that time and in his mid 60's. They of course turned him down due to his age…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

He will have a service with full military honors on Thursday, then go to Springfield National cemetery in Illinois to be buried on January 7th…..


----------



## mojapitt

If only our younger generation had the same beliefs as his generation


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: be careful…they might block you from their "private " threads.

They have been duly flagged, yet again. 
They will show up over here to "defend their turf/stuff" again.

I suppose next, they will stand there and hold their breath until they get their way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a son stationed in Kansas, I think he's ready to come home after two years…..


----------



## bandit571

I only served 37 years…..a little worse for the wear….

Tell him to stand easy, his job is done, and give him a "Job Well Done" from me.

We keep losing way too many of his kind, everyday. The Greatest Generation is almost died off, need to preserve their memories.


----------



## Festus56

One of the true hero's Marty !!

I would like the first one. Not sure how much snow it would move but it sure would be fun.

Plumbing is not fun in any kind of weather Monte. I hate it too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, here's my snow toy, 1968 JD model 60 (slightly modified of coarse)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a pic with the plow on the front, but I blew the muffler off…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, is the slow moving sign for you or the tractor?


----------



## Festus56

Those are good machines Marty. I had one similar a few years ago. My 4 wheeler goes way fast which means when you hit something you tear it up faster.


----------



## TheFridge

> Stumpy: be careful…they might block you from their "private " threads.
> 
> They have been duly flagged, yet again.
> They will show up over here to "defend their turf/stuff" again.
> 
> I suppose next, they will stand there and hold their breath until they get their way?
> 
> - bandit571


Like a child ducking between his parent legs.

If you don't want it here then keep your mouth shut and stop your childish passive aggressive crap. If you didn't work hard enough in your life to afford what others have then that is your own problem. That's what it always comes down to. How much someone paid for a fine tool.

If you don't want anyone over here causing a problem then keep your mouth shut.


----------



## bandit571

Duly flagged with the rest of them…next one gets a spam label.


----------



## mojapitt

Fridge, we appreciate keeping conflicts out of here. We are friends here, we don't always agree, but remain friends just the same.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Zip it!


----------



## TheFridge

What a threat. You just can't help yourself. Like a child that has to have the last word. They can erase whatever they want but they can't erase the fact that you are simply jealous. Why else would you bring up how much it costs over and over and over.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never blocked anyone and hope I don't have to resort to that. I simply choose not to carry on pointless conversations with certain people.


----------



## TheFridge

> Bandit, Zip it!
> 
> - CFrye


Thank you. I'm out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Scanned some posts. Marty, get the bug. I'll see if I can get that new duty ride approved by the board.

We are in the mountains. We left at 0400 and made it to the condo at 1730 mountain time. 14 1/2 hours of driving pleasure. No problems with the truck. Great driving weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I have to side with Candy. You need to quit fighting just for the sake of fighting.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Both sides got a word in (above), so let's call it even, eh?

Thanks


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you should have great skiing. I heard of heavy snow in those areas.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I will remember that…when they jump on you, someday…...

Good bye…....


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I truly hope this thread continues as it has been. Friday will be my 5th anniversary here and the reality is that if it wasn't for the people here, I wouldn't be here. I also belong to no other sites. I appreciate you allowing it to survive under your name. I don't wish to ever bring disgrace to it.


----------



## mojapitt

Of all of the people who have actually called me out, I have never blocked anyone of them. As with life, I don't agree with everyone in meet. So I either avoid them or make sure I stay professional. Life's too short to spend it angry.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Monte: I will remember that…when they jump on you, someday…...
> 
> Good bye…....
> 
> - bandit571


Please don't be like that, Bandit. We are all your friends here. You should be able to take a little criticism from your friends. Nobody was taking their side, they were defending you, but when you keep commenting about block and flagging, it obviously makes them comment back and it just gets worse. That's all Candy and Monte were saying.

I don't care about your activities on other threads. It seems like you guys don't get along. So if you mention them on this thread, it will cause them to come here and respond. And we don't need it here. So let's just avoid discussing any off-thread arguments on this thread. Agreed?

No need to go anywhere ("Good buy…") We're some of the best friends you will ever have. Don't throw that away over this. Take the advice. It was given out of love


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

I never wanted to believe my dad was stealing from his job on the road crew. But when I got home, all the signs were there.

Seriously though, Stumpy has requested civility. Everyone take a deep breath and grant it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's oddly warm here. It was dark when we got here so I couldn't gauge the amount of snow. Either way we will have a good time. Hope you're right though.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, and lady at work got back this morning. Said that areas got 6' of snow.


----------



## Festus56

Bill it is still 35 deg. here in MT. Was a nice day and should be good weather for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just have to make sure not to overdress for the temp so as not to get sweaty. Time for bed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anyone have "rearrangeritus?" If so, you need to see this… (New video has a little fun with the shop layout)


----------



## CFrye

> I never wanted to believe my dad was stealing from his job on the road crew. But when I got home, all the signs were there.
> 
> Seriously though, Stumpy has requested civility. Everyone take a deep breath and grant it.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


I had to read that twice before I got it! Thanks for the needed laugh, Bulldog!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I work in a dirt floor Shop. Not easy to rearrange. Probably for the best.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> I never wanted to believe my dad was stealing from his job on the road crew. But when I got home, all the signs were there.
> 
> Seriously though, Stumpy has requested civility. Everyone take a deep breath and grant it.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana
> 
> I had to read that twice before I got it! Thanks for the needed laugh, Bulldog!
> 
> - CFrye


That's one of my favorites, but most people don't seem to get it at first


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy that is good. I do that daily in my small shop. Everything on wheels and presto you have a whole new shop in the morning !!!


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, I would rearrange more often if everything was on wheels. Just got the bandsaw mobilized. Next is the lathe, and the scrollsaw, and rebuilding the clamp rack and…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Candy, I'm going to take the wheels off the lathe. They allow it to vibrate too much. Maybe I need a night mobile base like my workbench.


----------



## CFrye

Understood, Stumpy, that is why this type of set up has been in my favorites for a while!


----------



## CFrye




----------



## CFrye

Too tired to fight it upright.
G'night, Gracie.


----------



## tedmart

[removed]


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'll have a spam and cheese on wheat please…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Can't hate this spam enough


----------



## MustacheMike

> - boxcarmarty


 Hard to out run the bullets though!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Mike. Glad to see you.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

I do believe that was Ted's Terrible Woodworking spam I just saw.

It appears 74 is brewing up a storm and sending it my way… a classic "Down Easter" to be exact. 6-12 inches in the forecast for tomorrow.

I'm waiting to hear from the doc whether he admits me for surgery today.


----------



## ssnvet

> - boxcarmarty
> Hard to out run the bullets though!
> - MustacheMike


Let me guess…. Union shop?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I don't think that officer has any fitness requirements.

Take care of yourself Matt. Your health is most important.


----------



## mudflap4869

*BIG EYE* all darn night again. Even trazedone didn't work. Having to pee every hour just made it worse. In my next life I am going to refuse to get old. In this one, I *have* managed to not grow up. Make that mature, I did gain more than 150 lbs since I turned 21.
Took Mr Bonypart to pizza hut on Monday. When we got out of the truck I noticed some folks turning to look out at us. We went in and sat down then one of the employees yelled" There is a dog in the house." The manager came running out mad as a hornet. She stopped dead in her tracks and just stood there for a few seconds. Then she cracked up laughing. I had my back to the room, but Candy told me that the patrons were getting up one or two at a time to come around and peek at Mr Bonypart. Then they would go back to their dinner chuckling. One tot about about a year and a half old made his Mom hold his hand while he visited my dog. She had to drag him away because he wanted to keep on petting him. We had an elderly lady come to us and ask permission to take pictures of him. We got pretty much the same reaction from the staff and patrons at Clanton's diner the next morning. Damn I love being immature!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I love seeing people with a sense of humor. Continue on!


----------



## bandit571

Places to go, things to do, people to see…...


----------



## bandit571

Sanding center..36" belt with a disc on the side? Drive belt blew…..might need the thing for curved parts

Need to get the old belt off and find out what size it is, then go and buy a new one, I hope. May Google-Fu to look up the size….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Mike, good to see you are above the snow yet.

Warm out but wind today which is unusual for where we live. Must really be blowing out in the open.

Have a rental group here that owns several houses. Just got a call they have more kitchen cabinet drawers to rebuild. Renters are hard on them as this will make the 5th house that I have made drawers for.


----------



## bandit571

Sears Model 113.226423 takes a 14" toothed belt…...seen every price from $14 up to $44…...IF Sears has any, they want $24 for one belt….... More search-fu is in order…. might try a sweeper belt and see what they have…..


----------



## Gene01

Grandson is running a low grade fever. Mountain adventures are out for today. And tomorrow, it's going to be in the 50s. Maybe a movie. They want to see Sing. So does gramma. Not gpa!
In the shop, now. Get some sanding done. The lacquer thinner can did the job. Glue dried.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nothing going on here migraine day 4 wife will be picking up meds tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, can't imagine dealing with constant migraines. Hope they find something better for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, maybe the chain link belts would be cheaper?


----------



## bandit571

Doesn't have grooved pulleys, these are toothed. What used to be called a Cogged Belt. Wouldn't be anything for the chain part to latch onto.


----------



## bandit571

Something like this…









Upper drive "gear" 









Then, someday, I can rebuild a cover for it, right now just want it working.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, that's different than I thought


----------



## ssnvet

Doc wants to avoid surgery for now, instead he'll put me back on antibiotics and put the drain tube back in me. That means a trip to Boston in rush hour traffic in the a.m. and driving home in a Noreaster in the p.m.

But worst of all, I will now have to bow out of playing hockey this winter session.


----------



## Gene01

That's a bummer, Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, you enjoy hockey. But worst case scenario is not being around to raise your daughters. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gene01

For some reason, when on my computer…Win 10… this site tells me that it can't be reached. Even when I go to my Home and click on a previous one. Yet, no problem on the Kindle. 
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Festus56

No problem here Gene. I have Win 10 on my laptop and the desktop in the house and they work good. Not sure what would work for you.

Matt and DL hope you all get better and back to normal soon. Sucks to have medical issues.

BTW Thanks Stumpy !! After watching your video last night I had to "rearrangeritus" my shop today. I do it quite often but I will give you the credit this time.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… we run W10 on our desk top at home and it connects to LJs with no problem. We use Chrome at home because the kids like it.


----------



## Cricket

If you get a moment, will you go welcome this new member to the community?
http://lumberjocks.com/RTV/blog/99274


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I'm doubtful that anything can be done for me. After 30 years with very little results I'm at a bit of a loss. People think sitting at home is the greatest thing ever well it's not. I like to work and like to work hard, having the migraines is non conducive to getting anything done. It's a good day when I can get the dishes and laundry done and put away.
Well there's my rant about myself. I'm going back to the couch.


----------



## bandit571

No cogged belts in town. Got a plain rubber belt to ery for now, might get to Sears this week…we'll see….

Still under a ten pound limit on how much I can lift, Been trying to walk the knee a bit each day. Supposed to find out more next week about any PT for it…..they haven't said anything…yet.


----------



## bandit571

Well, might as well mosey down and try the belt on for size…BRB ( knee willing)


----------



## bandit571

I had bought a 2-pack of eureka*u belts. Kind of a stetch to get one over the disc plate. Belt then barely needed stretched to be installed on the drive gears. New belt is a smooth rubber belt. For some reason, the sander runs nice and quiet. I also lowered the belt platten to be Horizontal sander. I moved the table back to the disc side. $5 fix….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I sent you a PM for a belt


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Thanks, I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## bandit571

Kicked back in my chair for the night…..bad when all I do at Wall Mart's parking lot is take a nap while the Boss shops inside. Just plain tired and sore. Have the third Lord of the Rings/return of the King about ready to load into the player. Hmmm…mountain Dew, of a Cold Lager while I watch the movie? Not allowed to pop any popcorn, now…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very well articulated Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is this the belt you're looking for???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gave this some thought all day as to what to say…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, there's a woodmiser sitting at a local car dealer. I don't have any information on it. But if you are interested, I will check it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You jumped out of my price range when you said Woodmizer…..


----------



## mojapitt

Since we have not heard from Bill, we'll assume he's having fun and not hospitalized.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe I could trade my old truck for it


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm looking very seriously about building one, I think I can use the head from my Bridgewood and build a good one…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is homemade. I would send you the plans, but they burned in the shop fire.


----------



## Festus56

Have you found a new wood hauler yet Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

Picking it up Friday. Nothing fancy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You assumed right Monte. Skiing was good. It snowed lightly all day, but the bad part was the wind. Some gusts must have reached 40 mph. Kinda spooky when you're 40' up on a chair lift. Liam had a great day with his lesson. I got a call from what I knew was the ski instructor. I feared the worst. As it was, liam had lost a glove. They called back and said they got him a glove out of the lost and found so I didn't have to go get him new gloves in the middle of the day. We will get new gloves tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

1999 diesel?


----------



## mudflap4869

I have the motor off an old R.A.S. sitting in the shop. I have been mulling over ideas for more than a year that would allow me to use it as a power source for a band-saw sawmill. Getting complicated to ponder. Brain cells seem to evaporate just when I come up with a reasonable plan, then it is back to the mental drawing board. That is the way with most of my construction ideas. C.R.S. = can't remember s#%&. BOB just called and said that she is stopping at Subway to pick up dinner. That's often what happens when it is her turn to be domestic. At least I have managed to wash all the dishes. Takes about 3, 5 minute sessions of standing at the sink to get it done. OOPS! I forgot the range top. Once more into the breach.


----------



## mojapitt

2000 gasoline. 3/4 ton. My nephew (mechanic) said that he thought it was a good buy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

How many miles, has it ever been tuned???


----------



## mojapitt

140,000 miles. I don't know much about mechanical history.


----------



## mojapitt

140,000 miles. I don't know much about mechanical history.


----------



## Festus56

Should work good for you Monte. At least you will be able to make it up your hill. My 2001 sure is a good pickup.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They have aluminum heads and plugs, they seize up and break off, it could cost up to $1300 just to put plugs in it…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will have my nephew check it Marty. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## 000

> Monte I m doubtful that anything can be done for me. After 30 years with very little results I m at a bit of a loss. People think sitting at home is the greatest thing ever well it s not. I like to work and like to work hard, having the migraines is non conducive to getting anything done. It s a good day when I can get the dishes and laundry done and put away.
> Well there s my rant about myself. I m going back to the couch.
> 
> - diverlloyd


My wife gets migraines that put her in bed for 4-5 days, throwing up every hours or so. 
Her doctor put her on daily dose of Gabapentin and it's been working excellent. She also takes Rizatriptin under the tongue if she feels one coming on and it helps stop them from coming.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Sorry to hear about your heroic uncle's passing. Certainly a life well-lived.

BillM-Enjoy your time away from the office. If that was me on snow skis, I would already be sitting by the fire, getting pretty girls to sign the cast on my broken leg.


----------



## mojapitt

After 5 days of holiday and blizzard, I am back in the shop tonight. Feels good.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, for me I would be hoping my leg was all I broke.


----------



## bandit571

> Is this the belt you re looking for???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yep..


----------



## bandit571

Movie has been watched…sitting here enjoying a few slices of home made Beer Bread, and a Cold Yuengling Lager. used a Light version of the lager to make the bread, and covered the top of the batter in Cinnamon…..even Max likes it.

Might get that white stuff Friday around here…...then it will warm back up….


----------



## diverlloyd

Jbay I will write that down right now I'm taking relpax. It works a little but nothing to write home about.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I figured it was a 1999 or 2000. That was the only time they put that insignia on the front fender. 
We are watching video from a friends go pro camera. We are looking for my nephews crash.


----------



## Gene01

That looks like a good'un Monte. Has the tow package?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hi Jbay  *


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, make sure you stay out of those "specialty stores" in Denver.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a little souvenir that was a flower pot the size of a thimble. The description said, "I bought a little pot in Colorado".


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you should put a plow in the front of that truck.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

Are y'all snowed in???
Expecting a mere 3" - 6" here….


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice looking truck Monte. Nothing wrong with gas, fuel is cheaper, maintenance is much cheaper. The spark plug issue while still there is now much less. The tech needs to follow Ford's procedures while the plug can still break They do a lot less often. I worked at a Ford dealership from 2002 until about 2010, very seldom did they break a plug. 100,000 mi before plug change.


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm


----------



## Cricket

Are we done with 2016 yet?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost Cricket, just a few more hours !!

No new snow here, at least for now. Maybe some on Sunday.

Probably cheaper to buy the pot that the little pot Bill.


----------



## bandit571

DL: I had to stop one of my Meds last year, because every day I took it, I would have a Migraine…..after the third day of that, the pill bottle got tossed. Was some sort of "water pill" to help the BP ….didn't. I can try to find the name of the junk, IF I can still find the bottle.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what's for lunch?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit no need I'm only on the one med.


----------



## bandit571

Might finally have this old rustbucket tuned up to where it might work like it was designed for..









Well, I think I'll stumble out to the kitchen and see what sounds good for lunch.


----------



## bandit571

What is the latest news on Miss Bandit? Trying to save enough for gas and toys to and from Centerville,IN

The Boss turns 65 this New Years Eve…birthday present?


----------



## bandit571

One too many trips to the shop today…or so the knee is telling me. All because I was trying to help out someone with a question about a Sargent hand plane. That'll larn me to not be so helpful…..

Have a problem, I have a weight limit on how much I can lift. And 10 pounds ain't all that much. Seems I need to resaw a few boards to size. Might be more than I can handle, carting the boards around, AND shoving them through the bandsaw. As for cross cut, that would involve placing a knee on the board to be cut on the saw bench. Have to cut a few down to size before they travel to the shop. Might just let this project go for awhile….


----------



## bandit571

IF anyone wants to get a hold of me….I'll be over at TPW from now on, just something about LJs anymore that I find distasteful….Like it is being run a small clique of "Heathers"....

Been fun…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Say it ain't so!!!
Just hang out here at the Stumpy Saloon & Spa….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> IF anyone wants to get a hold of me….I ll be over at TPW from now on, just something about LJs anymore that I find distasteful….Like it is being run a small clique of "Heathers"....
> 
> Been fun…
> 
> - bandit571


How about you still come to this thread too? You can say "screw it" to the rest of the forums, but still hang out among your friends


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Are we done with 2016 yet?
> 
> - Cricket


I gotta take a nap first…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy has a spa too???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Funeral service was nice, (and big) the public and the military honor portion was at Franklin Middle School. There was three different news crews there, waiting on them to air this evening…..


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I am trying to divert another 6-12 inches of snow to you so you can catch up to us.


----------



## mojapitt

It's nice that the funeral was worthy for your uncle Marty. He was worth every minute of it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy has a spa too???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


More of a hot tub. And by "hot tub" I mean something like this…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, can I send you some more snow?


----------



## Mosquito

Monte I'd take some more now that I've made it home lol


----------



## StumpyNubs




----------



## mojapitt

I would be glad to divert some to you


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I hope you are not burning good wood under that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nope. Those are projects that didn't go as planned.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Any you folks ever go to the chiropractor?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Any you folks ever go to the chiropractor?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I did before he retired, now I just suffer…..


----------



## mojapitt

A good physical therapist can do as much and more insurance companies like them.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

You can't run in a campground, you can only ran - because it's past tents.


----------



## mojapitt

> Nope. Those are projects that didn t go as planned.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


With that in mind, I could heat a lot more water than that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have had back and neck (mostly neck) problems my whole life. I used to spend a fortune at the chiropractor. Then I bought one of those inversion tables and I haven't gone to a chiropractor since. When I start to get a headache, I hang upside down on this for about 30 seconds, and everything goes back into place. I swear, if more people know about these things, chiropractors would go out of business.

I got the idea when I realized the chiropractor was stretching my neck and shoulders when I went there. So I figured, why not let gravity do that? I've had it for over a year now. The only problem is it doesn't really fold up to store, so it takes up a lot of space in my office…


----------



## mojapitt

I know 2 other people who use them and swear by them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> You can t run in a campground, you can only ran - because it s past tents.
> 
> - BulldogLouisiana


Um…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy I used to use one of those after kickboxing. I really enjoyed my time upside down.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I think you have had a very interesting life


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
When will YOU be doing video on building a wooden inversion table that stows away???


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't do a lot of kick boxing. My belly is too big


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
Keep your snow….
I have no problem with NOT keeping up!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Tis the season of giving Randy. I want to give all of my snow away!


----------



## Festus56

Snow in MN has to be better than ND Mos.

Nice hot tub. I could boil the water if it was my bad projects.

Stumpy we have one of those inversion tables too. Neither of us has been to a back doctor in years and feel great. My wife has a bad back and neck and mine just gets stiff occasionally. One lesson I learned do not do that after having several (maybe to many) beers. Not good!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

To the sound of a military salute a Hoosier Hero was honored one last time


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Marty. It was deserved.

So you have been rubbing elbows with the vice-president elect?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Any you folks ever go to the chiropractor?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


It used to be 3 times a week for 4 years now every other week and they are the ones who got me out of a wheelchair along with all the VA work. Went to the same chiropractor now for 5 years and 3 years to their massage therapist who works wonders with my back



> I have had back and neck (mostly neck) problems my whole life. I used to spend a fortune at the chiropractor. Then I bought one of those inversion tables and I haven t gone to a chiropractor since. When I start to get a headache, I hang upside down on this for about 30 seconds, and everything goes back into place. I swear, if more people know about these things, chiropractors would go out of business.
> 
> I got the idea when I realized the chiropractor was stretching my neck and shoulders when I went there. So I figured, why not let gravity do that? I ve had it for over a year now. The only problem is it doesn t really fold up to store, so it takes up a lot of space in my office…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


My brother in law has one and uses it on and off and it stretches out the back but he still goes to the chiropractor and a good one can adjust your spine and all the rest of you a machine can not do. I would say if the one is not working try another until you find the right one. Kind of like a car.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's another coverage, if you look fast, you'll see me a couple of times…..
WTHR13


----------



## Festus56

Fitting tribute for a Honorable man Marty !!


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty, like Mark said….great tribute. Hard to duplicate that kind of dedication…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So you have been rubbing elbows with the vice-president elect?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There was a few politicians there and the wind was pretty stiff, but Pence wasn't there today…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Skiing was good today. Not a cloud in the sky.

Bandit, if you're listening, we'll be here…....


----------



## Gene01

Marty, thank you for bringing us that great American's final tribute.


----------



## mojapitt

I really need to find some energy to get to work in the shop.

The guy selling me the truck wants some furniture.


----------



## mojapitt

We have lost many movie stars this year that has been widely publicized. It's sad that people were lost defending our society and got no national attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Trading furniture for a truck?
So true Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Because my furniture isn't my primary income, I am more than happy to use the barter system. Also he wants some concealment items that will be fun to make and look good on the portfolio.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Matt?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The concealment items are fun to make.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anyone heard from Matt?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Not today.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, sorry for your loss. We are all a little richer for his service and poorer for his death. Thanks for sharing the tribute.
Bandit, stop in and say Hi now and then.
Stumpy, I've been eyeing those inversion things for a while. Just hesitant to pull the trigger. Why don't you bring yours to Virginia…
Received a brace in the mail today I bought on eBay. 1888 patent date on it. John Fray manufacture.









Just needs some cleaning.
and…


----------



## CFrye

Hubby gave me a digital sliding T-Bevel gauge for Christmas!


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-That was NOT a Christmas present. It was a thank you to you for not cooking!

Marty-Heal up quickly! The boys are waiting on the ice for you!


----------



## Festus56

My lower back gets tired bending over a workbench. If you have a place to set it up and an occasional need for it don't hesitate Candy. You will not be sorry. Jim did good with Christmas too !!


----------



## mojapitt

Don, can I get your recipe for gumbo? I want to make it for my wife and everyone says yours is the best.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I might be able to get a couple adjustable height work tables (stainless steel). If you are interested, let me know.


----------



## Festus56

I would like one just not sure if I have room. How big?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm making a big chicken and sausage gumbo for a get-together with all my uncles, aunts and first cousins on mother's side for New Year's Eve. I can PM the recipe to you. The recipe is for 72 people (or 35 Cajuns) but you can scale it up or down as needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Probably 3×6 on casters.

Won't know for a couple weeks. Nice not to bend over working on projects.


----------



## mojapitt

We have a fair amount of **************************************** here. I think they could keep up with your folks.


----------



## Festus56

Let me know if you can get them Monte. I will make room for one.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy-That was NOT a Christmas present. It was a thank you to you for not cooking!
> 
> - Don Broussard


That may well be, Don. He did say "Any other woman would slap me for giving her something like that!" It's not like it's a vacuum cleaner. It's a tool!
Matt, it's *Friday*!! Hope you're felling better.
Mark, bench on a bench…


----------



## diverlloyd

Hot tea is on and I was told by the wife to look at the weekend auctions. So I should get to doing that she said something about a barn full of wood.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, check it out and report back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure if I can sneak out for an auction tomorrow, it's my daughters birthday and they're suppose to be coming by for dinner…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Not sure if I can sneak out for an auction tomorrow, it s my daughters birthday and they re suppose to be coming by for dinner…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Surely you need to shop for a birthday present?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I pulled the trigger on a Stanley #2! I got a really nice one off eBay for $160, which I know is a lot, but you usually have to pay at least $250 for one this nice. What irritated me is the guy had "or best offer" on the listing. So I offered him $150 and he turned it down! Seriously? Why put "best offer" if you won't accept anything less that full price? Anyway, it arrived yesterday.










And it's already made friends with the #1, #3 and #4!


----------



## johnstoneb

Nice family and friends. Stumpy I was wondering how you got the #1 then looking closer you did the smae thing I did for a #1.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Nice family and friends. Stumpy I was wondering how you got the #1 then looking closer you did the smae thing I did for a #1.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Someday I'll get a real Stanley #1, but for now I am happy with the Wood River version. It's a nice plane.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty it looks like used construction lumber,stuff that is 7/8 rot, some old barn lap boards and some other wood that I can't tell what it is from it being oxidized.


----------



## Festus56

Nice plane Stumpy. ebay can be interesting at times.

Jamie understands that one has to go down the tool asile in every store also. Life is good.

That is a cool little bench for a bench. I have my leather tooling bench that has a vise on it and is taller. For some assembly and other work it is too small. My big bench is great but is a bit low for working on for long periods of time. Need to raise it up a couple inches.


----------



## Gene01

here are a cople pix of the saw guide I built. Prior to this one was a guide without a "T" track. Always had to cut a bit oversized an trim at the TS. With this one, no trimming needed.


----------



## 000

> IF anyone wants to get a hold of me….I ll be over at TPW from now on, just something about LJs anymore that I find distasteful….Like it is being run a small clique of "Heathers"....
> 
> Been fun…
> 
> - bandit571


LOL, but…but…I thought this was the small clique? (Not "Heathers" though)

Cricket and her Band of Nubbers….


----------



## StumpyNubs

...


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy what price would you pay for a Stanley no 1 ?


----------



## StumpyNubs

If it's in good condition, between $800-1500. The nicer ones are closer to $1500.


----------



## Festus56

Ok Monte about 2" of your snow at least is not going to make it. It is on the ground here !!


----------



## mojapitt

50° today. 3-6 inches of snow and-5°Monday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Nice family and friends. Stumpy I was wondering how you got the #1 then looking closer you did the smae thing I did for a #1.
> 
> - johnstoneb
> 
> Someday I ll get a real Stanley #1, but for now I am happy with the Wood River version. It s a nice plane.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I have a #1 Stanley in pristine shape and told it was a collectors item and it has an appraisal that came with it from a business to. I called the business and they remember doing it 8 years ago and asked me what I was doing with it or used it yet and I told them it is still sitting in a box.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to make a coffee table like this. How deep should it be for the sheds?


----------



## boxcarmarty

How tall are the sheds???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I like the t-track idea…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Ariln- In the original box?


----------



## diverlloyd

Um to bad they didn't make a original bedrock 601 flat top I would be all over one of those.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hurt my knee. I'm afraid a partially torn mcl. Gonna ski tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

> I hurt my knee. I m afraid a partially torn mcl. Gonna ski tomorrow.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


BTDT….
Went skiing the next week….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How'd that turn out for you?


----------



## DIYaholic

I couldn't walk, the day after the "fall"....
Couldn't walk the day after skiing….
Worked out well!!!


----------



## Festus56

Gene that is way better than my method. might have to make one similar.

Looking at my collection Monte 10" deep will fit all of mine laying like that.

Careful Bill, you have to get home and go to work someday.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I need to make a coffee table like this. How deep should it be for the sheds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I would arrange them in some kind of pattern with maybe a bow and arrow in them. Personally I would not use all of them but then again the spares I did have I gave away to the pastor and I have my wife look for sheads every year. I love making pens and pencils out of them or cut the big ones in half and hope to make a few knife handles out of them when I find them. 
Both knives will be for my daughters who love to hunt.



> Ariln- In the original box?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

Yep original box and my sweetheart thought the box was trash and threw it away and we tried digging it out and could not find it.
The box only had a few smudges on it but still bright colors and print and edges perfect.
It probably cost me $300 or more for the value


----------



## mojapitt

> How tall are the sheds???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't try to use logic with me. Screws up my thought process.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I can hurt myself on a dry flat sidewalk. I don't need to be skiing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're welcome to come skiing with me Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Meh…


----------



## JL7

Meh..










Lost a friend this year….


----------



## mojapitt

Always sad to lose a friend Jeff.

How is your weather?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey Jeff….


----------



## JL7

Weird weather this year Monte….but not much snow so far…...had a foot and then the rain beat it down…..The snowmobile companies are flippin out…......another tough year…..

Thanks..


----------



## JL7

Randy?


----------



## JL7

Whats Up?


----------



## DIYaholic

Just hangin' out….
Waitin' for 2016 to end….
So that 2017 can bite me!!!


----------



## JL7

Just book 3 shop hours a day…..somehow….it's good therapy….


----------



## mojapitt

2016 has been a rough year. Drastically hoping for improvements next year.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff, Randy, Monte

Quit snowing here finally. About 3" today


----------



## mojapitt

Send all snow to Jeff. His local economy needs it.


----------



## Festus56

Last I seen it was going east so maybe in luck


----------



## DIYaholic

> Just book 3 shop hours a day…..somehow….it s good therapy….
> 
> - JL7


Great advice….
I don't have the funds for "retail therapy"!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Shop therapy is much better than retail therapy.


----------



## MontanaBob

Good morning all…. went fishing yesterday, will shovel snow today….Happy New Year…


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed. Bob, looks cold.


----------



## mojapitt

Bad weather coming in again tomorrow. Our truck came home yesterday.


----------



## MontanaBob

Hello Monte, It was in the high 30's early. I was set up and fishing about 5:30, then the wind came up followed by a snow storm. Time to go home then, and got lucky the roads were just wet…Nice truck..


----------



## mojapitt

We need a report from Matt. Hoping for a great outcome.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How tall are the sheds???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Don t try to use logic with me. Screws up my thought process.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Debbie tells me not to answer a question with a question…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

M-Bob, unless that ice is thick enough to hold the large barge, I think I'll wait for spring…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think ice in Montana would hold the same Barge Marty.

Enjoy your party today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

38 degrees right now and enough wind to out-blow a politician, but I'll be firing up the grill just the same…..


----------



## Gene01

Our brother in law is suffering from cancer and dementia. The medics give him a few days. Months ago, when he was still cogent, he elected to not be hospitalized so, he's at home. They live about a quarter mile away. Phyl and I help with his care. He gets nursing visits regularly, too. 
We pray for a quick end to his suffering.
Sorry for such a downer of a post. But, I'm grateful for you guys being here.


----------



## mojapitt

We are here Gene. We will continue praying for all of our friends and family members.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We are with ya Gene…..


----------



## bandit571

With you Gene.

Boss turned 65 today….


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Bob at least you got to go.

Nice Monte, see it came with a chauffeur.

Sorry Gene, We will be here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I hope that's how I go out. Being at home with the loved ones.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bandit! He does actually have the 'lever cap' - I think I found the blade from st.johnsbaytools. He also has a micro adjusting fence for the 45 I have my eye on. I think I need some more play time with it before I start buying more parts for it. I think I remember Mos saying it was a good investment though. Might have to ask him.



> Beka: On FleaBay is a "store" called nhplaneparts. Eric MIGHT have the parts you are looking for.
> 
> I get a "winter crud" and a spring crud….....about halfway through the winter one.
> 
> Yep, hell when ya get old…..the only thing that brings at 40…...aches, pains, and pills. The older ya get, the more pills ya have to take.
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## rhybeka

*hugs* Gene.

I'm sure I've missed a few posts - just stopping in after the holiday rush wound down. The nephew went home last night which was about a day earlier than projected. I've got a fire going in the fireplace and thinking about cleaning up in my tool room. I was thinking about sanding down and re-polying the auger bit box dad gave me. Is there a good way to clean brass without Brasso?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka are you cleaning brass back to a polish or just cleaning it?


----------



## ssnvet

Hey there you Nubbers…

Randy… Thanks for sharing your Uncles tribute. Does my soul good to see people recognized for that kind of service.

Monte… Looks like Lena likes her new truck, do you think she'll let you drive it? :^)

Bill… Aleve is an amazing drug. Take two and press on with life.

I apologize for my tardy update. 
After having a fever and tossing my tacos the night before heading down to Bean Town, my faithful friend and wife drove me down. But in the procedure prep. room I let fly again and passed out on them. Woke up to 4 distressed nurses hovering over me. The big cheese doc who is head of the IR dept. (who had taken on my case personally) came out and commented "when I told doctor H to send you down, I had no idea you looked like this, we'll take you down to the ER and get you buffed up." So IV anti-biotics and fluids and a couple hours later, they brought me up and one of the other docs did the procedure as Mr. Big was no longer available. Let me tell you, topical is just that, and it doesn't have any affect past 1/2" in, and this gal had no sympathy when they shoved that needle in my side (and again when she followed it up with the tube) despite how I wailed. The kept me the night and continued antibiotics and fluids, discharging me yesterday afternoon).

My wife drove home the first night in pouring rain, which fortunately didn't turn into snow until after she got home. A big shout out to my neighbor, who came down and plowed her out so she was able to come back yesterday and fetch me home.

So the saga continues…. very glad for 3 days to convalesce before work.

After First Night in Boston last year, the kids are bummed we hare no NYE plans, and my OCD youngest went on and on demanding my wife giver her a reason why we wouldn't let the three of them drive down by themselves. So I "inserted my opinion" and they are now all hiding in her bedrooms. Things continued to go downhill and no one feels like celebrating.

Here's to hoping 2017 brings better tidings.

Wish you all the best of luck and every good blessing.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka are you cleaning brass back to a polish or just cleaning it?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Uhm - not saying it has to be totally polished but I'd like a bit of polish  hang on - I'll try to grab some better pics. Trying to finish the SO's blog page creation


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt it can be tough to understand when you are young… hopefully some day they will get it. Glad you are better for now!


----------



## Gene01

What's wrong with Brasso?


----------



## diverlloyd

Baking soda with white vinegar or lemon juice will work. If you use the vinegar and baking soda remember it with fizz when mixed. Just add the paste to a rag or on the object and polish away.


----------



## ssnvet

someone a couple towns over got creative…


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… I know I put my parent through much worse, so I forgive quickly


----------



## rhybeka

Gene nothing is wrong with Brasso I just don't have any 



























Here's the label from the other box he gave me


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, glad you survived the ordeal.

I agree with not letting the girls go alone. I think back to what we were like and realize that there is more danger now than then. Tough love


----------



## boxcarmarty

Now that the smoke has cleared and the dog is taking a nap…..


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that doesn't sound like fun. Glad that's over. Sure hope you're not rushing things going back to work. Get better my friend.

Beca….aha, I see.

Marty, big party? Squeeze'ens?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No squeeze'ens, just cake and ice cream…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope everyone enjoys their New Year's Eve. I for one will probably be asleep when the clock strikes 12.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I should rephrase - the brasso I have is out in the garage and beenctheogh a few freeze/thaw nights so I'm guessing it's no good 

Looks great Marty! We are doing Beer Barrel pizza. Most likely the last non ramen meal for a while - just dropped ~1k to have new front struts and misc accompanying parts installed.

@Bandit Tell Mrs.B we say Happy 65th


----------



## bandit571

Boss says "Thank you!"

Beer Bread and a mug of Guinness Extra Stout…....


----------



## mojapitt

Nephew came over to show that he was trying to do "fractal burning". Pretty cool for first try.


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday, Mrs B.

Beca, the Brasso is likely still good. Worth a shot. Thaw it and give it a good shake.


----------



## theoldfart

Becka, try Bar Keepers friend on the brass.


----------



## CFrye

Happy New Year, to all. 
Jim shared his upper respiratory infection with me. What a sweetheart. He fixed us beef broth for supper. That felt good on the irritated throat.
Matt, one of my co-workers used to work with a doctor who would only order Tylenol for his post op patients, He got a lot more compassionate when he broke his leg while skiing in the Alps and was snowed in for a few days with *only* Tylenol for pain!
Praying for healing in body and mind for the whole family.
Bill, think about driving home with your knee the way it is now vs the way it will be after skiing some more…
Happy birthday Mrs, Bandit!
Congratulations on the new truck, Monte and Leanna! Fractal burning is one of those scary cool things!
Marty, Checkers slept through that feast cooking?!
AJ, have you heard of daith piercing for migraine treatment? I just read about it. Have no immediate knowledge of it.
Gonna take some Benedryl and go back to bed. Later, Gators.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Gators. I managed to ski pretty well today. My knee was very stiff and swollen this morning, but after moving around and plenty of ibuprofen I got moving. 
Candy, if Liam hadn't been here, I would have skipped skiing for the day, but he is here. Me not skiing would have meant the same for him. I believe it will be stiff again and swollen tomorrow morning, but not worse. The drive should be fine.
Gene, sorry to hear about your bro in law. I'm sure they both appreciate yours and Phyl's help.
Matt, that's much tougher than my knee ordeal. Take care and get well. No talk of the dissection?
Nice truck there Leana. Make sure to let Monte drive it now and again.
Marty, got any leftovers?
Randy, here's to 2017
Jeff, may your magnets always remind you and others of bad Bob.
Rainbow trout thru the ice. Awesome.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening and Happy New Years to all my friends here. Hope for the best in 2017. Going to see if we can make it until midnight, we will see.

New block heater in my pickup today. About 30 min. job but an hour to get the coolant back in. Had air bubbles somewhere that wasn't letting it circulate.

Happy Birthday Mrs. Bandit !!

Hello Matt, welcome back again. stay awhile as that is enough of doctors for a long time.

Beka that is a neat box. Looks cool the way it is or with just a little cleaning.

Did not know Marty was cooking for everyone, forgot to put my order in but it sure looks good.

I have a nephew who wants to try that burning too Monte. Interesting stuff.

Take a nap until next year Candy it will be all better.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## Festus56

Hope the drive home is good Bill. Should be decent traveling at least.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## CFrye

Jeff, sorry for your loss. Jim would like to have one of those magnets, I'm sure, but it would not be in reference to your friend.
Gene, hang in there. You and Phyl are always in our thoughts and prayers.
Understood, Bill. Got an ace wrap? That will help keep the swelling down.
Benedryl has been consumed. Nite Nite.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hour and 20 minutes remaining, not sure I'll make it…..


----------



## Festus56

Hang in there Marty, we have a lot longer unless we celebrate with you.


----------



## Gene01

Happy new year, guys. May we all make 2017 as great as we can make it.
Hope everyone stays safe, healthy and, above all else, enjoy the gift of each new day.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes I have candy. Not many things I haven't heard of but on occasion a new one pops up(thanks Arlin ).


----------



## mojapitt

9:20 PM. Heading to bed. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus 27 minutes & counting….


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year Randy !! Hope it is a great one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm still with ya Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

T-Minus 5 minutes & counting….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## DIYaholic

Happy, Healthy & Safe New Year EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year to You too !! You going to help us celebrate now Marty and Randy? Only a couple hrs.


----------



## bandit571

Happy New Year…....whooop-tee-dooo…..


----------



## Festus56

Happy New Year Bandit !!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Yes I have candy. Not many things I haven t heard of but on occasion a new one pops up(thanks Arlin ).
> 
> - diverlloyd


So it works for you then? All I can say that it taken about 3 + months or more can not remember now for me to never having them again.


----------



## mudflap4869

Rolled over and looked at the clock. 12:00, then we both started coughing our heads off again. Half hour later, and I am in front of the computer trying to breathe.


----------



## Festus56

To all our LJ Friends HAPPY NEW YEAR from Montana and a wish that 2017 is the best ever !!!


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure out how to do a chest of Drawers project in my head…..hard to get to sleep. Tried to find out about getting a saw sharpened for my mitre box. Will be needing it to make quite a few joints…..would be easier to do with a sharpened saw. Takes a 5" deep by 28" long saw, @ 11ppi. Much too small teeth for these old eyes.

Asked one place on here…no response, no link, no PM, and no prices…..guess I can try the local Amish.


----------



## theoldfart

Come on Bandit, give it a rest. Your a good man and a generous friend. Have a happy new year. Those chisels you sent me have been put to use making an urn for my mothers ashes so thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Giving it a "rest"? No longer an option. Needed the saws sharpened up, is all. Makes cutting mitres and square cross cuts much easier on this old COPD body.

Took a few days off to think things through…..same old, same old^. Always Bandit is the "Bad Guy"......No..just plain fed up.

Project will be done as a Blog, only. That way I can keep unwanted pests away.

See ya…..


----------



## theoldfart

My apologies to,the Nubbers, I did not mean to disrupt your thread. I was just trying to mend some fences.


----------



## Festus56

No worries here Kevin !! It is New Years and we all can take a few minutes and be happy and not worry about things. Happy New Year to You !!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy new year

Arlin it's hasn't worked yet but I will continue to try it.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy New Year everyone.

Kevin, you are always welcome back. New year needs to start out good for everyone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Happy New Year everyone. A brand new year full of possibilities.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy New Year Sandra. What is the word about the new job?


----------



## mudflap4869

Kevin, it is always good to hear a voice of reason, when others sometimes seem to only be interested in creating animosity among the ranks.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - the wheels are moving slowly, may be a few months before the applications go in. For a variety of reasons though, there are only a few of us who will be able to apply. I'm going to carry on as if I'm normal…

Online store is now open. Not bad and much easier than getting requests by email I might add. Not expecting to get a lot of orders during the winter, and I'll only be selling in Canada for now. Simple simple webpage through Shopify.
www.theclothespinlady.com

Might get some shop time today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin', looks like a good start to a good year. Winds have calmed down and temps will be in the mid 40's…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The first Hoosier baby of the new year was right here in Martinsville, it wasn't mine…..


----------



## Gene01

> The first Hoosier baby of the new year was right here in Martinsville, it wasn t mine…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Whew!


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, Nice web site, I'm just guessing anyways, I don't speak French…..


----------



## Gene01

74, neat, unclutterd website. When you go international, I want a couple dozen….to start.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> The first Hoosier baby of the new year was right here in Martinsville, it wasn t mine…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Whew!
> 
> - Gene Howe


I had my bags packed and ready to visit Sandra for awhile…..


----------



## Cricket

I have a feeling that 2017 is going to be an AMAZING year.

CHOOSE to make today a good day!


----------



## diverlloyd

Going to a flea market today hoping for some old cheap rusty stuff.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Hope you have better luck than I did, yesterday. Only found one store open, and they wanted too much for what little they had.

I'll stick around this section of the place. The rest of the site can bite me. I have my blogs, and my projects. And I like to call this place home.

Now, as soon as I get the OK about this knee…..I intend to make a LOT of sawdust. I also had to go outside and fix the Gazebo to the house. Seems all that wind was trying to take the blasted thing off to the Land of Oz. Toto, er…Max, was trying to help out. I had a ball of twine to tie some loose sections back together,...Max took off with the ball end of the twine. Might have thought it was a chew toy?


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy New Year to all my Nubber friends. My wish is that you all have productive shop time with no injuries and happy, healthy lives outside the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been SICK for the last few days. I rarely ever get sick, maybe only a cold every two or three years. But when I do, I feel miserable. And this couldn't have come at a worse time. I have some deadlines to meet for a magazine article and one of the new books. This new year isn't starting off so good…


----------



## Mosquito

Can only get better from here Stumpy?


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here with a cold one ( or two..) half a stick of Summer sausage, and a sharp knife. Shop cat and Max seem to think I got the Summer Sausage out for them…..working on sharing right now.

Waiting on the Football games to start up…..pro version.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying something new. I have always had a storage chamber in the center of the bed pedestal. This is the first time I have lined it. Opinions please.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, what is it lined with???


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy hope you feel better soon. Being sick is never good.

Cricket, each of us choose our attitude. We should try to make every day better.

Mos, I am hoping to send you more snow tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a drippy nose, It's either from Stumpy's cold, or them hot wings I just ate, Pass me a cold one….


----------



## mojapitt

1/2" plywood


----------



## CFrye

I like it, Monte. 
Stumpy, get well soon. Being snotty is no fun. But it is better than the gut bug that one of William's boys has. 
:-/
Marty, are you sure you went to the right site? All English on my 'puter. Looks great, Sandra! Still think you are under charging!


----------



## Mosquito

Monte, right now we're only forecast for about 1-3". That's fine by me, enough to cover up that crappy melted and refroze a few times stuff


----------



## Gene01

> 1/2" plywood
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sure finishes it off inside. But, who looks? Bet it makes for a good, heavy base, too. I like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to make it more appealing to customers. Before it was just 2×4 frame. It occurred to me that it would be difficult to get anything in and out of the deep end (almost 7' in). Still a long reach, but could at least slide without hanging up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> 1/2" plywood
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I was lookin' for something more fancy like lamination, Formica, felt, buckskin…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Hello Sandra. Glad to see your business growing.

Stumpy that sucks. Sick is not good, hope you get better soon.

Monte, Jeff, Mos we did not get any new snow so if you get some it is not from us, if you wanted some I am sorry!

I like that idea Monte. Makes for better access. Maybe make the bottom a sliding tray?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, how about outside cornerhttp://www.homedepot.com/p/Alexandria-Moulding-WM-205-1-1-8-in-x-1-1-8-in-x-96-in-Wood-Pine-Outside-Corner-Moulding-0W205-20096C/205917008?gclid=CLaVkqTaodECFcZhfgod_RUCqQ&gclsrc=aw.ds trim used at each side's bottom corner. Keep the drawer straight and you could wax it or apply "slick tape".


----------



## diverlloyd

No luck bandit everything was high. One guy had a no.4 size hand plane no name,stamped frog,crooked front knob and a Stanley handyman style handle( all squared off and doesn't feel good in the hand) for the cheap price of $55. Every booth was that way that had tools. A Stanley 45 with one blade and in flaking condition $265. I guess I should have asked if he want to buy a full set of blade for $500 it would have been a good deal for him.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> No luck bandit everything was high. One guy had a no.4 size hand plane no name,stamped frog,crooked front knob and a Stanley handyman style handle( all squared off and doesn t feel good in the hand) for the cheap price of $55. Every booth was that way that had tools. A Stanley 45 with one blade and in flaking condition $265. I guess I should have asked if he want to buy a full set of blade for $500 it would have been a good deal for him.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Yah a lot of them have no clue about prices on hand tools and just looking for a sucker.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Yeah, too many dealers tend to look up prices on Fleebay and try to match it. Junk-in-the-box north of here, keeps a computer tuned in all the time to FeeBay, and wants the same prices for what little they have.

Marty: Had enough room in the mug for two cold ones…..once the foam died down..









Have a Pork Roast and saurkraut in the oven…...might need a refill later….oh, and still have 1/2 a loaf of Beer Bread to go with it..









When I place the dough in the pan, I covered it with plenty of Ground Cinnamon, not too bad.


----------



## bandit571

Is the Boston Relay still on?


----------



## mojapitt

Light snow falling. Hope I don't take too much from Jeff and Mos.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry, Monte. It's 72F with a light rain. No snow in the 100-day long range forecast.


----------



## mojapitt

> Sorry, Monte. It s 72F with a light rain. No snow in the 100-day long range forecast.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I would really trade you if possible.


----------



## Festus56

Snow started here about 1 pm. Have about an inch and 16 deg. now. Think I will box some up and send to Don. 100 days is a long time to wait.

After the new block heater yesterday I have had outlet and cord problems today. Hoping it is all better now.


----------



## bandit571

Supposed to be near 50 the next two days around here. Kind of hard to grow that white stuff.


----------



## Festus56

Maybe we can send you some snow seeds to grow your own !!


----------



## TheFridge

> IF anyone wants to get a hold of me….I ll be over at TPW from now on, just something about LJs anymore that I find distasteful….Like it is being run a small clique of "Heathers"....
> 
> Been fun…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How about you still come to this thread too? You can say "screw it" to the rest of the forums, but still hang out among your friends
> 
> - StumpyNubs





> Trying to figure out how to do a chest of Drawers project in my head…..hard to get to sleep. Tried to find out about getting a saw sharpened for my mitre box. Will be needing it to make quite a few joints…..would be easier to do with a sharpened saw. Takes a 5" deep by 28" long saw, @ 11ppi. Much too small teeth for these old eyes.
> 
> Asked one place on here…no response, no link, no PM, and no prices…..guess I can try the local Amish.
> 
> - bandit571





> Giving it a "rest"? No longer an option. Needed the saws sharpened up, is all. Makes cutting mitres and square cross cuts much easier on this old COPD body.
> 
> Took a few days off to think things through…..same old, same old^. Always Bandit is the "Bad Guy"......No..just plain fed up.
> 
> Project will be done as a Blog, only. That way I can keep unwanted pests away.
> 
> See ya…..
> 
> - bandit571


Who is the common denominator in all this?

It's not just "us" your buddy likes to make offensive comments then scurry off and paint everyone else as the bad guy when "we" have finally had enough.

if he can't keep his mouth shut on his own thread then just imagine how unbearable he is on others.


----------



## DonBroussard

Mark-IIRC, the last snow we had here was in late 2008, so not having snow here is pretty ordinary.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I smell…SPAM.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't imagine years without snow. That would be like a bacon sandwich with extra bacon.


----------



## CFrye

I love this song!





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

I had never heard it before Candy. I like it.


----------



## mojapitt

Samsung updated their software. Now it doesn't recognize some plug-ins. Causes harsh commentary here.


----------



## bandit571

Have decided the Guinness Extra Stout is very good at making the pain go away in my knee. Much better than getting hooked on a pill type of pain killer.

Have a repair job to do, or try to do. Landlord asked me to check the furnace next door ( another of his many rentals) to see why the pilot light will not light. All breakers work, has a new circuit board installed. Blower will start up, but not the burner. Seems the pilot light isn't on? waiting til morning, so I can see what is going on. Thinking the pilot light control may set set in the wrong setting.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

We had friends show up for brunch today and had a great visit. Good reason not to have made it to the shop and tomorrow we're hitting the road, we have free tickets to the World Junior Hockey Championships in Montreal….
ROAD TRIP!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-Ho… Hope you are all getting 2017 off to a good start. I've been convalescing around the house all day. Nothing else to report.

Mr. Bill…. lookin' good on the slopes. Tell Liam he looks like a pro. Working the knee was probably the best way to keep it from seizing up hard on you. Though I don't envy your drive home. Can Mrs. Bill drive the truck?

74 wrote… "carry on as if I'm normal…" good luck with that one Abby :^)

free tickets to the World Junior Hockey Championships in Montreal…. That qualifies for a YOU SUCK!

Candy… I really like Toby Mac. I like the "Speak Life" song a lot! Words are like arrows. Once let go, you can't retrieve them. And they really can kill people. So best to consider ones shots very carefully.

Re. all the DRAMA… After causing irreparable damage with harsh words for many years, and now living with the bitter consequences, I personally have decided that I don't do drama anymore. Anyone else who thinks differently can go ahead and knock themselves out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks for the comments on the website folks.

2017 is going to be whatever we make of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, totally agree. Life creates enough problems, I don't need egos making it worse. Live and let live.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, watching your business grow through Internet use definitely shows me that I need to improve my Internet presence.

Do you pay for advertising on Facebook? I am considering it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I paid for one ad Monte - it generated a lot of traffic, but nothing massive.
As for the website, I'm using Shopify.

I tried to get it up and running last year but got frustrated. The shipping is the most complicated part to get set up, but it's likely better in the US. USPS has a 'plug in' that works with Shopify. So your customers see how much the shipping will be, and then you print off the label and it's done. The shipping rates are way better than I could get on my own, because Shopify gets the bulk rates. Now that mine is working with Canada Post, it's a huge time saver, I no longer have to give shipping quotes, or send emails back and forth to every customer.

Yesterday sold 8 dozen from the website (5 orders). No sales today.

All that to say, it's doable. They have really really good online chat help. I've used it numerous times.

There's a monthly fee for shopify. You can do a free 14 day trial though. Just gives you a chance to start farting around. They have templates that you pick and just plug in pictures etc..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well said Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, are you going to rest and few days before going to work?


----------



## Festus56

Good job Sandra, free is always good when it is for something you like. Interesting about your internet sales. We have a website and a connected FB account. Does not seem to make much difference whether we pay to boost a post or just publish it and let them find it on their own.

Matt good to see you are getting around even if in the house all day. That is where I was also.


----------



## TheFridge

> Matt, totally agree. Life creates enough problems, I don t need egos making it worse. Live and let live.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Amen brother. if only he'd quit criticizing what people would do with their disposable income there would be no problems.

Much less starting a brand new thread blaming others after everything finally calms down.


----------



## mojapitt

Depending on the size of add, Facebook wants $10- $20 a day to run the add. I look at the adds being run. Just don't think I would get enough coverage out of it in this area.


----------



## Festus56

Actually searchers find our website more often. On FB most just like it and move on.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a faithful Facebook person. Too much information that I don't need to know. Really tired of it after the political season.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Fridge, with all due respect you're criticizing him for criticizing…....


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte - I didn't pay that much. You can set what your budget is and they'll run it for a certain number of days. I think I spent $20 something for 5 days. I'll go check


----------



## diverlloyd

Fridge you said what you wanted he said what he wanted and its died down now you post again. I guess that's how you keep it died down. Since we are acting like little kids trying to get the last words in, if I buy you guys some candy an bubble gum will that make it all better.

Sandra was it hard to set that all up my wife has been wanting me to sell stuff online and it just seemed like to much of a hassle to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Recent Promotions on The Clothespin Lady - Hang tes Hardes
Create New Promotion

Page Promotion
Completed
Handmade quality clothespins- épingles a linge de qualité
Promoted by Sandra XXXXX on 11/28/2016
1,627
People Reached
60
Page Likes
$34.95
Spent at $5.00 per day
View Promotion


----------



## Momcanfixit

Under promotions Monte - you don't have to have regular advertising, just a short run.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Lloyd - It was a hassle to set it up, but now that it's working, it's a relief. I was spending a lot of time with emails and trying to keep track of who wanted me to mail them clothespins, who changed their mind, shipping etc etc. Shopify is a bit challenging to navigate at first, but I'm getting used to it.

So far no glitches, but time will tell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

FB is great for keeping in touch with relatives you don't really want to have a conversation with


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been skipping a lot of posts lately. Has Eddie been around?

And what's the latest on Andy?


----------



## Festus56

> FB is great for keeping in touch with relatives you don t really want to have a conversation with
> 
> - Sandra


Well said Sandra !!!


----------



## mojapitt

They say that I would reach 4000-5000 people. But, I just am not feeling warm and fuzzy about it. Our winter Stock Show drawed a record crowd last year (they claim over 100,000). But I lost money on it. Still pondering what direction to go.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy a couple days ago. Riding mules and getting on with life. No new diagnosis though.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks for the in 74, I will look into it.


----------



## mojapitt

Winter weather advisory tonight. Freezing drizzle followed by snow. Ugh


----------



## Festus56

Glad to hear you are doing good Andy.

We have close to 4" now Monte but glad none of the freezing drizzle stuff


----------



## mojapitt

Pinched nerve in left elbow tonight. Practically make you wet yourself at times.


----------



## mojapitt

Started with a freezing fog. Never good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's it for me folks. Off to bed.


----------



## bandit571

Good Night, Sandra!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy late crew….



> FB is great for keeping in touch with relatives you don t really want to have a conversation with
> - Sandra


That's the funniest thing I've heard in a long time.

Monte,
I've been using FB casually for several years and I don't think I've read more than 2 of their ads. Even when they put them in the news feed, they're easy to filter out and ignore. Do you offer any type of reward to customers who refer others to you, who then make purchases? Maybe make up some nice fliers and then ask for referrals to other taxidermist, or cabinet shops who do commercial work and want live edge counters, etc…

74,
I think your wise to not raise your prices. Rather, I'd concentrate on making your operation really efficient. Then the competition will have to puzzle out how to match your prices. The company I work for focuses (obsesses) on net profit margin. Decide what you think is a fair, yet lucrative enough net margin and then plow a steady stream of $ back into the company to make it even more efficient, which will further raise your % net profit. If your sitting on a pot of $ you can use it to good effect by making larger spring buys and knocking down the cost of your most expensive component.


----------



## MadJester

Really having trouble popping over here to keep up with stuff…it's been a crazy couple of weeks…I don't have an evening/weekend care worker for my Pop right now….regular person is on vacation and the agency dropped the ball on finding a replacement…mostly because nobody wants to work the holidays….muddling through as best as I can….the good part is that if I can manage to get some pictures taken, I can work on my eBay listings from my folks house…so if anyone is interested, just click on my profile and then on the link at the top of that page so you can see the stuff I have listed. As always, if you are a regular member of this thread, let me know if you win an auction and I will give you a little bit off on the shipping.

I hope everyone is doing well, and that you all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, gotta spend the time necessary with your dad.

Matt, efficiency is essential for small businesses. Seconds can save a lot of $$$.


----------



## TheFridge

> Fridge you said what you wanted he said what he wanted and its died down now you post again. I guess that s how you keep it died down.
> - diverlloyd


http://lumberjocks.com/topics/196330

Maybe y'all should get acquainted with the real bandit. Ish stirrer that he is.

Edit: even Stumpy quit defending him on the block plane thread.

So what does that tell you?


----------



## mudflap4869

*ENOUGH* Do the two of you need a dry diaper and a warm bottle that badly? Two grown men conducting yourselves like a couple of children. I am sure that both of you have children that are far more mature than either one of you. Not a shred of self respect between you. I find the both of you to be detestable in your actions. This is a wonderful thread but a couple of ASSHOLES are determined to destroy it.


----------



## Festus56

Well said Jim !!!


----------



## TheFridge

> *ENOUGH* Do the two of you need a dry diaper and a warm bottle that badly? Two grown men conducting yourselves like a couple of children. I am sure that both of you have children that are far more mature than either one of you. Not a shred of self respect between you. I find the both of you to be detestable in your actions. This is a wonderful thread but a couple of ASSHOLES are determined to destroy it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Firm acknowledgment that there is more than one guilty party here. Thank god. I'm done.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree Jim. But tell us, how do you really feel.


----------



## CFrye

I hope you are both done and we can get back to woodworking, and tools, and skiing, and, and, and, anything else!!


----------



## mojapitt

Speaking of skiing, haven't heard from Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, how are you and Jim feeling?


----------



## Festus56

Probably after a 17 hr. drive home he maybe had enough fun without stopping here.


> Speaking of skiing, haven t heard from Bill
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## TheFridge

Truthfully. I'd rather finish this. One day. Soon hopefully.









Peace


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I think we are both getting better, just way slower than either of us would like.


> Truthfully. I d rather finish this. One day. Soon hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> - TheFridge


THAT's what I'm talking about!! Nice dove tails, Fridge! Padauk? Did the hide glue arrive?


----------



## CFrye

What, if any, is the difference between blind and half blind dovetails? And is Dove tail one word or two?


----------



## Mosquito

> What, if any, is the difference between blind and half blind dovetails? And is Dove tail one word or two?
> 
> - CFrye


A blind dovetail won't be seen at all once it's finished. The outside looks like a miter joint, with the dovetails only on the inside. To my knowledge and what I've always practiced, dovetail is one word lol
Blind Dovetails not assembled:


----------



## Mosquito

This image more completely demonstrates what I was describing


----------



## TheFridge

Yes ma'am it did. I used it to glue up the drawer assemblies and it is some wonderful stuff when used for its strengths (easy clean up chief among them for me). I thought about mitered full blind DTs for the case but that was beyond my capabilities with 1/4 stock.


----------



## Mosquito

LOL I think they're beyond my capabilities in general …


----------



## CFrye

I see. Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I still have never tried dovetails. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning. Another cold dreary, gray day in the land between the lakes. Even our 4lb toy Pomeranian flipped me the bird when I opened the door at 5:30 am and told her to "go potty"!


----------



## rhybeka

> I love this song!
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - CFrye


Been a TobyMac fan since his DC Talk days


----------



## rhybeka

> I paid for one ad Monte - it generated a lot of traffic, but nothing massive.
> As for the website, I m using Shopify.
> 
> I tried to get it up and running last year but got frustrated. The shipping is the most complicated part to get set up, but it s likely better in the US. USPS has a plug in that works with Shopify. So your customers see how much the shipping will be, and then you print off the label and it s done. The shipping rates are way better than I could get on my own, because Shopify gets the bulk rates. Now that mine is working with Canada Post, it s a huge time saver, I no longer have to give shipping quotes, or send emails back and forth to every customer.
> 
> Yesterday sold 8 dozen from the website (5 orders). No sales today.
> 
> All that to say, it s doable. They have really really good online chat help. I ve used it numerous times.
> 
> There s a monthly fee for shopify. You can do a free 14 day trial though. Just gives you a chance to start farting around. They have templates that you pick and just plug in pictures etc..
> 
> - Sandra


Thanks for the info, Sandra - just getting Jules starting on the blogging part of her site. We have two domains (don't ask) but I was debating on putting eCommerce at one but man does it look like a HUGE undertaking!


----------



## rhybeka

yeah yeah I'm slow catching up!

@Fridge great dovetails! I'm with Monte though - haven't tried them yet. Just haven't had time or a small enough project present itself. Hopefully this year on some boxes or drawers  In the near future though - storage projects.

Morning all! Last day of vacay then back to the grind. trying to figure the best way to waste it.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',
Can't say as I blame her, MM. The wind here is so ferocious that "go potty" means wet legs. At least it's above freezing.

It's amazing to me that projects started over a year ago have grown so much glue squeeze out. Spent yesterday levelling inlay and scraping squeeze out. More to do today. Sure do love those Stew-Mac scrapers, though.

The day after Christmas, our son installed a filter unit at our kichen sink. I thought it was unnecessary because we already have a good conditioner for our well water. But, boy the coffee sure tastes better. And the iced tea doesn't get cloudy anymore.

Enough blather. Time to start the day. Catch you later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got one of them filters, maybe I'll pencil that project in a year from now…..


----------



## bandit571

uuuummmmmmzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike, when you're done with that weather, make sure you send it west to Jeff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll cut a fingerjoint from time to time but I seem to avoid dovetails when I can. I picked up a Rockler dovetail jig a couple of months ago at an auction, I'll give it a spin one of these days… It might give me a different outlook on them…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: I have a PC Dovetail Jig I no longer use, anymore. Welcome to it, if you want.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A friend of mine has the PC, the Rockler is about the same…..


----------



## bandit571

Mine sits on the floor, nowadays, hasn't even been used in a long time. Anyone care to "save" it? I does need a new bit, and the collar for the router base. Otherwise, the jig may wind up out on the curb for trash pickup….


----------



## johnstoneb

In my opinion, I think everybody in their woodworking life needs to try dovetails They look a lot more intimidating than they really are. Once you've tried them you can use them again or not. 
I finally forced myself to learn how to cut them by hand then bought a PC dovetail jig. I think learning to cut them by hand makes using the jig easier. The jig can be very intimidating if you haven't cut dovetails before.
I think the layout is the crucial part and always cut on the correct side of the line.


----------



## mojapitt

There's no doubt that I should try dovetails. May I will set that as a goal this year.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, Marty and Candy, I am thinking ya'll need to work on chairs?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bruce, I agree about them being intimidating. I had a cheap Crapsman jig at one time, til I trashed it when the bit got away from the guide. That's when I decided they were a PIA and have used fingers on my drawer boxes as needed. This Rockler is new in the box with a full set of instructions. I'll sit down one of these days and figure it out…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sandra, Marty and Candy, I am thinking ya ll need to work on chairs?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Um, my dog ate my homework…..


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, now you're gonna start reading instructions?


----------



## mojapitt

Seeing your dog's behavior, that's possible


----------



## JL7

Happy New Years folks…........

Obviously it's happier for some than others. Thanks for your post Jim, and I can't agree more…...seems to be no end to this recurring theme, day after day, month after month, year after year…....

I don't have have any extra "Bad Bob" magnets, but I could crank one out for ya…...shoot me a PM with an address….

And thanks Cricket for closing that other thread…..sorry you had to get sucked into that mess.

Back to the shop…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning and happy new year. Made it back home last night about 8pm after a 930 mile drive. I was exhausted. Haven't caught up on the last 143 posts. Hope all are well.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are home safe Bill.

I haven't screwed anything up yet this year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I haven't been to the screw-up zone yet this year… The day is still young…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bandit's offer on the Porter Cable jig is a generous one, someone should take him up on it! I believe that it's one of the few simple dovetail jigs (as opposed to the super-jigs like the Leigh) that will also cut through dovetails? PC and Rockler are the only ones that will do that, I think.

Of course it will cost a bit to pack and ship, because those things are HEAVY!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Glad you made it home Bill. How is the knee?

Bright sunshine and a few inches of fresh snow for the new year and 3 deg. cold. Have to agree with your dog Mike, I am not going outside for that either. Not sure where our extra snow went but some of you may get it.

I have never made hand cut dovetails but have made some with a borrowed jig. Was a bit tricky to get it set perfect but it did work. Usually use a drawer lock bit for cabinet drawers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I might be interested bandit. Any idea how much it will cost to ship it? How big is it? Can you snap a pic of it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The knee is odd. I can walk, Go up and down stairs with no pain. It's very sore to touch it and I can't straighten it all the way. I have an appointment with a doctor next week to see how bad it really is. Planning to go to work tomorrow. Trying to find a neoprene brace I have.


----------



## Festus56

Here you go Bill, this will help you get around


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Mark.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is anyone on this group use Sketchup semi-regularly?


----------



## Festus56

Here is my new ride. Since I retired from driving trucks. When Marty retires he can have one too.


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy I have an old auto-cad that I use. Tried to get skecchup loaded on my old computer but it never worked. Should try again.


----------



## Festus56

And since his wife got the new truck here is one for Monte,


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I am not against drawings. But some folks spend more time on sketchup than it takes to build the project.

I will add, that since I have issues with dyslexia, drawings do not get used much at my shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, that would be fun to have.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- If you're good at it, it's a lot faster than drawing out plans. Of course, not all furniture NEEDS drawn-out plans. Charles Neil builds his stunning period furniture designing as he goes along. But I need Sketchup to design complex machines and jigs.

Anyone else use Sketchup semi-frequently?


----------



## johnstoneb

Stumpy
I use Sketchup semi regularly. I'm not sure I'm any good with it. I can get dimension and a good idea of what the project will look like.

The PC is a very good jig. The manual is good but you need to read it carefully. You can go astray if you miss a step. There are two manuals for the PC jig, one comes with the jig and an advanced manual that can be downloaded from PC's website. Both manuals are availabe in PDF from PC. The jig comes with one, two or three templates. You can buy the templates separately if you need.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, you are also designing plans for potential sale. Those need to be done properly. Not that anyone would ever complain.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually took a 9 week class for Autocad. But they have upgraded so many things that I can hardly find my way around.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Not that anyone would ever complain.


You…have…no…idea…


----------



## johnstoneb

Firefighterontheside

I am guessing that this is probably the one bandit has.
http://www.portercable.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=18952


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yes, a chair or a bed. mr D is still in a bunk bed. His feet are just about at the end.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, thanks Bruce.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, several posts are repeated a couple times. Is it just my Kindle or, does anyone else see this?


----------



## Gene01

Musta been my Kindle. Now they're gone.


----------



## Momcanfixit

A lesson I'm still trying to learn is this….

Somebody lighting your fuse, whether intentionally or not, is not necessarily responsible for all the dynamite that others have piled there or you collected yourself.

This is where I come to step away from conflict. So I'm passing the edict that this conflict is officially DONE and I don't care who started it, fanned the flames or sat by the fire.

And if it ain't over then as I say at most of my relatives' weddings, "take it outside, boys"

If I have to pull this car over…..

So there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

hmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Very well stated Sandra.


----------



## mojapitt

I make a lot of beds. All but a couple are with storage underneath. Holler if you have questions.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'll likely make it queen size so that we have it for guests when the kids are gone.
Time is at a premium these days so I can't take on anything too complicated.


----------



## mojapitt

Didn't get as much snow as predicted. Hopefully we won't get as much wind as predicted either.


----------



## CharlesNeil

got 9 beds in process as we speak… done a ton of beds ..


----------



## mojapitt

Beds are very popular. I will have to look at your website. What's your most common style Charles?


----------



## mojapitt

Just looked at your website. Yours are a lot fancier than mine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> got 9 beds in process as we speak… done a ton of beds ..
> - CharlesNeil


Ever have a client request a really fancy bed, with turned posts and a broken-arch headboard or something like that- and then ask for you to make an identical, but mini version for their pet?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Pencil post.Monte . but i have 2 more mahogany Charleston Rice beds ( Mary may did most of the carving) , about done, lots of inlay and turning.. then 6 tiger maple twins , turned post, 24 post to turn, ( thats fun) and 1 Pencil post, i usually do a bed at least every couple of months, this is a rarity to have this many at once..

For me beds are like tables, I have done so many I dont even think about them, I have all the measurements in my head and I just roll, this much turning takes a bit more time .

When you come down in the spring, Ill show you how to cut a pencil post, ( post becomes a octagon) , I have a couple of jigs I designed, and I can taper and then do the other 4 sides to create the octagon, I can do a complete post from sized stock in about an hour.. Be happy to share with you .


----------



## mojapitt

Always better to have too much work than not enough.


----------



## mojapitt

How long of spindle can you turn?

I really need to get a lathe.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy, I have done numerous of the beds you describe, but not for a pet, but would certainly enjoy, I love critters. 
Here is just a few of my beds http://www.cn-woodworking.com/bedroom-furniture/beds/


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,I can do about 48 "...


----------



## mojapitt

The pencil posts look much longer than that. Are they stacked?


----------



## CharlesNeil

pencil post are 84 with the finial, post are actually 80, but they are all sawn, no turning, Ill send you some pictures of the ones i have in process tomorrow, and you share here, taller turned post I segment… Ill show you . 
The arched canopies have a 10 " rise, so the top is at 90", this allows them to fit in a modern day house .


----------



## mojapitt

Love to see them. I will post pictures for you.


----------



## CFrye

Jim (coming in from the shop): Got a bandaid?
Me: How many Stitches do you need?
Jim: 9


----------



## StumpyNubs

Most I ever got was three. But I did them myself, so it counts as more.


----------



## mojapitt

Stitches suck. Especially when they shoot in the stuff to kill the pain. Just make ya wet yourself.


----------



## CFrye

He didn't need any. Wash, dry, and a bandaid.


----------



## ssnvet

Stitches… this is the modern age. We got crazy glue for that sort of thing these days :^p

Well, our new year's gift was an overflown drain trap in the basement (system low point) which usually means the septic tank baffle is plugged with TP and backing up. But as I got into the clean up, I found it more gray and greasy scummy wretch, like you'd clean out from the bottom of a sink drain. So I'm pretty sure that the kitchen drain line is the culprit. Drano to the rescue. Basement windows open and fan running to get the smell out. Nasty stuff, but better than a full septic back up.

Christmas tree is stripped, down and outside. Now for the needles.


----------



## mojapitt

Real men don't do stitches. Chick's dig scars (right Jim?)


----------



## StumpyNubs

I was told you just piss on it. Or was that what you do for a jellyfish sting? Or maybe you do it to a jelly roll stain…


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run, not much else will get done today.

Cost would be almost as much to buy the jig as to ship it through the mail. It will be sitting here, anyways, maybe a relay for dovetails?


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe 3rd party shi


> I was told you just piss on it. Or was that what you do for a jellyfish sting? Or maybe you do it to a jelly roll stain…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


For a jelly roll stain, can't you just suck it out of the cloth?


----------



## bandit571

Dovetails…









1/2 blind ones…









Through dovetails..









Or merely angled ones…..who needs a jig, anyway…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Cost would be almost as much to buy the jig as to ship it through the mail. It will be sitting here, anyways, maybe a relay for dovetails?
> 
> - bandit571


Depending on which one you have, those go for between $125 and $210 new. I expect it would cost less than $50 to ship, much like a box of hand planes or other heavy tools.


----------



## mudflap4869

I already have enough scars that I should attract the chicks. But they take one look and say" That is the clumsiest idiot I have ever seen." Then they avoid me like the plague. I didn't need to t piss on it, I just needed to stick it in my drawers where I had already let fly with the liquids. I am just glad that the BOB didn't have some of that Mercurochrome stuff to put on it. That stuff will make you drain an empty bladder. 
Making a new knife and accidentally tested it for sharpness. Dog gone thing IS sharp. I love the Tamirine (sp) scales that I am putting on it, but it is darned hard wood.
We went to Lowe's and bought a tool box for my truck, but I have take it to a shop and have some welded on metal brackets removed before it will fit. Danged near busted a gut trying to break them off with a cheater bar. Didn't move a hair.
Hey good looking work bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I have a tool box in my truck is would give you. I can't have it in there. Just stop and grab it.


----------



## Festus56

> Jim, I have a tool box in my truck is would give you. I can t have it in there. Just stop and grab it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you find someone that wants two I have a free one also.


----------



## bandit571

Just laying around, collecting cobwebs..









#4210
Ok, here is the dryer that needs to leave the shop, so I can put the shop chest of drawers in it's place









Not sure WHAT I'll do with the "saw till" yet, kind of up in the air, right now.









Have a few more "Before" pictures, but they are headed for the Blog.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, there's gotta be something an enterprising young fella like you can do with all that flat steel.


----------



## bandit571

The dryer will bring just enough to buy Brunch @ McD's…. I'll check the motor to see IF I could use it. The old lathe motor has seen better days. Might be able to switch them out.

Might have to get a "headcount" on all those saws….someday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I piddle with Sketchup, or tinkle on Sketchup, or play in my ketchup, oh heck, I forgot what the question was now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who ticked off the woman with the gun???


----------



## mojapitt

> Who ticked off the woman with the gun???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just do what the nice lady says and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went down to my dirt in the woods today and stumbled across this, there may be squatters in the area…..


----------



## bandit571

Build an outhouse around it, and add a "Pay for use" box.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll cut a slot in a coffee can and duct tape it to a stick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I put 2 trail cams down there, that way I can get a pic of them stealing the first camera…..


----------



## ssnvet

Re. Sketchup….

I've played around with it some, but since I use Solid Works daily at work, I have no need of it. What I do like is the vast amount of free content in the Sketchup libraries. But there's free content for the other programs as well on sites like GrabCAD.

That said, in any of these programs, once you use them a lot and get really proficient, it is very quick to make your models. And in a package like Solid Works, once your model is done, you can bang out a fully dimensioned multi-sheet print with several detailed views in just a few minutes. But it is a BIG time commitment to build that level of proficiency.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, where did you pooint those cameras? Wanna see who's using the potty?

I may still be interested bandit. I've never made a dovetail, but want to.


----------



## 000

I'm getting better!


----------



## bandit571

Oh my, my….someone used pen and paper, and tried to draw a plan..









Mainly to find what I need to cut parts to length….( need to hide plans from Boris and Natasha)









Even got up to page #2! I guess that year in Ind,Arts Drawing Class might have helped? Been a long time ago…1967 when I took the class….

Might have enough drawn up, for Part 3 on the Blog….


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that I could learn sketchup if I sat down and studied it. I just don't have time to sit down and study it.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I am a little concerned that there is a pan next to the potty. Maybe just me, but I think that they should be further apart.


----------



## 000

> I am sure that I could learn sketchup if I sat down and studied it. I just don t have time to sit down and study it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I learned right here, wasting time on lumberjocks, from Dave Richards.
As much time as your on here, you COULD learn it if you wanted….(just sayin)


----------



## mojapitt

Sketchup needs to be done on a PC not a phone. I sit at the computer for LJs about once a year. Rest of the time I use the phone to chime in from wherever I am at.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, Sketch Up is another one of those wonderful things I want to learn but never take the time. Kinda like the Rosetta Stone for Spanish I bought that's still in the box.


----------



## mojapitt

Unlike the early days when I went through every project, blog and forum, now I only come here unless someone on my buddy list posts something.


----------



## bandit571

Afraid the version of Sketch Up I use, is not for everyone. Those "plans" are so I can figure out what sizes I need to work with. Sometimes, I even have a cut list.

Knee acting funny today….was sore all yesterday, too. Hoping for good news Thursday morning…doesn't feel likely.

For some reason, I also have a "bleeder" in the left side of my nose. Nose is running red a bit, but not enough to run down the face. Not sure what popped in there, either. hell when ya get old….


----------



## 000

> Sketchup needs to be done on a PC not a phone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


True that!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Sketchup was learned by sitting here wasting my life at the computer. I put together rough drawings for projects when I have nothing better to do…..


----------



## CFrye

I've been searching for bedside tables that could accomodate Jim's CPAP when I found this bed design.









Mostly what I like about it is the slanted headboard and the storage behind. CPAP can be stashed back there, handy, yet out of the way. Brilliant! Now, I just have to figure out the rest of the bed. Oh, and get his approval.


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy
It is a lot easier to get forgiveness than it is permission.


----------



## CFrye

There is that, Bruce ;-)


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Question for you Sketchup folks. What type of file does it save as? I save my Auto-cad drawings as .DWG

Had a good afternoon playing in the shop. Trying to get things done that I needed to do Sat. instead of working on my pickup.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bandit- looking forward to seeing the shop changes. I've been negligent with shop photo perusing.

Watching Canada play the Czech republic on TV at the hotel. Tomorrow we'll be watching live.

So what about a custom bit on a 220 shaper with a power feeder for the clothespin blanks. D'yall think that would work? I'm in thinking mode tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, surprise him. We won't tell.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, this headboard was designed to hide a CPAP machine.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I remember that build. I do like it. I just think the CPAP sliding door would always be open because it'd be a hassle to shove the hose back in every morning.


----------



## CFrye

I think that bed is what started my search!


----------



## mojapitt

This is a nightstand for CPAP


----------



## Festus56

Should work Sandra. I spent some time at a molding mill where they could run boards through and mill shapes both top and bottom. Would be spendy but one pass and it is all done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume you are getting your wood as wide as possible. Since your blanks are only as long as your boards are wide, you would save time by having really wide lumber. I'm sure you know this. I'm just wondering about sending short blanks thru the power feeder.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, that's been an issue in some of my other ideas…. back to the drawing board


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, would a CNC do it for you any faster?


----------



## bandit571

Fun part may be coming up in a few weeks…..handcut 1/2 blind dovetails…..will have 5 drawers to do.

Need to make the case first, then work on the drawers.

Is it Beer-Thirty, yet?


----------



## bandit571

Almost didn't need a coat to take out the trash cans to the curb…...I think I like this version of Winter.

All those years of fighting snowstorms to get to and from work…..ever since I retired, the storms have gone away. No mini blizzards to try and drive through, the last two years.


----------



## DIYaholic

BEER:30 was 50 minutes ago….


----------



## bandit571

Any left?


----------



## DIYaholic

An open one in hand….
A cold one on reserve in the fridge….
So, ummm…. NO!!!
Sorry…. ;^)


----------



## bandit571

Drat, means I'll have to settle for a Mountain Dew, instead….


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm outta Mountain Dew….
Can you spare a dozen???


----------



## mudflap4869

I have a half dozen Miller Lights in the fridge. If you can get here in the next 10 minutes I just might share them. Make that 5 lights and a bud. That is a years supply for me.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'm way past the 5 minute mark….


----------



## MustacheMike

> Bandit- looking forward to seeing the shop changes. I ve been negligent with shop photo perusing.
> 
> Watching Canada play the Czech republic on TV at the hotel. Tomorrow we ll be watching live.
> 
> So what about a custom bit on a 220 shaper with a power feeder for the clothespin blanks. D yall think that would work? I m in thinking mode tonight
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> What part of the clothespin would you make with the shaper. Grizzly makes a nice shaper and a good power feeder.


----------



## mojapitt

-2° right now. Way too cold to pee outside.

Coffee is being consumed. Good morning world.


----------



## rhybeka

Stumpy, I do - I draw most of my projects up in it to give myself a visual - not saying the dimensions will match the end project 100% but they're close. It just helps me walk through the process as well. not a master by far but I'm at least somewhat competent.

@Mark they're .skp files - proprietary I'm guessing? but I only have the free version. The pro version may allow for exporting to cad files.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Back at the salt mine today, but most of our customers must be sleeping off their hangovers, as it is very quiet. End of year is usually screaming hectic around here, as many employees take vacation, so we're short handed, and at the same time many customers place last minute orders, in an attempt to ship product to make end of year numbers.

I was a bad boy and surfed CPO tools. That place is dangerous! and of course I spent money I shouldn't have. More on that.


----------



## Gene01

CPO Tools should be blocked on my computer. OTOH, the Bosch reconned tools I've bought there are great performers and, at great prices, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Just looking through their website. I will blame Matt for anything I buy.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… they always give free shipping on your first order from them. Get on their mailing list for specials…. that is, if you're a man of some restraint :^)


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte… they always give free shipping on your first order from them. Get on their mailing list for specials…. that is, if you re a man of some restraint :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I am not


----------



## firefighterontheside

CPO tools you say….....BRB.


----------



## ssnvet

I feel like a crack dealer hanging out on the play ground…

hey there little woodworker, want to buy some tools?


----------



## bandit571

Got too many, now…...Stumpy needs to film the Dungeon Shop Make-over…


----------



## Gene01

Our brother in law passed this morning. His suffering is over. His wife and only daughter were with him.


----------



## mojapitt

Sad for everyone Gene. But as you said, his suffering is over.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… Very sad news indeed. Taking a moment to pray for his family now.


----------



## bandit571

Just walked through the Kitchen a moment ago….we have Donuts…better hurry they be going fast.

Gene: He is in a better place now.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill hasn't come back from CPO. Should we be worried?


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry gene for the loss.

Does anyone have or used a Mikita 5" ros if so how long has the backup pad lasted? I was using mine and it threw the pad in one of my neighbors back yards. Homedepot has one for $18 so no big deal but if they don't last long I will buy two while there are available. This is one I bought at auction for $20 so I'm not in it for much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear Gene. May you all have comfort in knowing his suffering is over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to go on a call. Saved from cpo by the bell as it were.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, if it's a 5" hook and loop, my dads lasted many years on his makita.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Sorry Gene, our thoughts are with you and the family.

Way cold here too and another inch of snow overnight.

Like CPO, was there yesterday but I resisted buying anything.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for your messages and prayers. Maybe not proper to say but, it's a relief for his wife. It's been a rough year for her.

Re: hook&loop. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but the H&L pads quit holding on both the PC and Rigid after just a few hours of operation. I vacuumed them each disc change. Finally gave up.


----------



## Cricket

> Thanks for your messages and prayers. Maybe not proper to say but, it s a relief for his wife. It s been a rough year for her.
> 
> Re: hook&loop. Maybe I m doing something wrong but the H&L pads quit holding on both the PC and Rigid after just a few hours of operation. I vacuumed them each disc change. Finally gave up.
> 
> - Gene Howe


The family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks for your messages and prayers. Maybe not proper to say but, it s a relief for his wife. It s been a rough year for her.
> 
> Re: hook&loop. Maybe I m doing something wrong but the H&L pads quit holding on both the PC and Rigid after just a few hours of operation. I vacuumed them each disc change. Finally gave up.
> 
> - Gene Howe


People don't often realize the stress and burden on the caregivers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene this is the first hook n loop I have had minus the ones for a grinder and polishing pads. It held the sanding pad very well but the foam gave way. It was pretty funny watching it fly over the two or three yards it did.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene*- My Rigid sander doesn't really hold any hook and loop paper. It's designed to only hold it under it's own weight, while sanding. You can pick the sander up and the paper disc stays on the work piece. It's great in theory, for fast paper changes, but it SUCKS in actual use because you can't lift the sander while it is running or else the paper shoots across the room! You have to turn the sander off and wait a second for it to come to a stop first. DRIVES ME NUTS!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, are you using hook and loop disks? ;-))


----------



## CFrye

Gene, you and the family are in our prayers. 
I got my Rigid ROS from CPO. Works great! 
I can just see AJ's sanding pad fly away and the look on his face!


----------



## mojapitt

I have had the "flight of the sanding disk" from my DeWalt's. Changed pads and couple times each before they died. New Dewalt is definitely an improved unit.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm glad I don't have a ros like that I would give it the windmill in the middle of the driveway. For those of you that don't know of that technique it's when you swing said item by the cord is a circle then into the ground making lots of pieces on impact.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never done the windmill. I did once "accidentally" back over one though.


----------



## mojapitt

For those interested, here's the posts from the beds Charles is doing now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy I may have uddered "damn that one got some distance"


----------



## mojapitt

More pictures


----------



## mojapitt

Pencil posts


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing. Just when I think I am really gaining ground learning all of this stuff, I look at work like this and realize how much I still need to learn.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the windmill is my go to. My old coworker used the Statue of Liberty technique when his grinders would catch on fire.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles's lathe pictures























































I would like to play in a real Shop like this.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: That is part of the fun….there is always something to learn.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, with that much room to wander around in…I would get lost,,,somewhere in there….would need a large supply of bread crumbs to follow.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Come on down Monte, or any of the gang


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… it's not a sin to say your sister feels relieved. My mom was about ready to put herself into the hospital after taking care of my dad. And I KNOW for a fact, that he would have been very upset if he understood that this is what caring for him was doing to her. Once the funeral is over and the bills are sorted out, she will get some semblance of a life back.

Sir Charles…. do we have definite dates for the southern fried wood stick at your place? I need to start marking up my calendar.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When exactly is the date that we are supposed to visit Charles? Did anyone finalize that? I have June 9-11 on my calendar. Is that right?


----------



## CFrye

Nice work, Neil! 
Matt, on and around June 9th.
AJ, I bet!


----------



## mojapitt

More carving with a video from his carver.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the entire month of June would be good.


----------



## mojapitt

My intention is to get there around Wednesday. Like it or not, my wife wants to help cook. She's probably already planning something.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> More carving with a video from his carver.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That carver is the famous Mary May. She's spent decades carving in Europe and the US with some of the finest craftspeople of our time. She's the Charles Neil of woodcarving.  She was also one of the instructors at Woodworking in America this past September. First time I got to meet her in person. She laughed at my Cheeze-it lunch while she was buying her salad.


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest graduates on June 9th. Hmmmmmm. Think she'll miss me?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, tell them to broadcast graduation on Skype for you.


----------



## rhybeka

wooooow..

that's all I got. off to look at tools since my brain is melted from work.


----------



## CharlesNeil

you got it Stumpy… she is fantastic, these post were difficult, but the surface is like glass off the chisel, one thing in carving like hand planes is learning grain direction .. the next thing is sharp ..one is useless without the other 
I have only taken one Wood related class in my life and it was with Mary.. at her Shop in SC


----------



## bandit571

Off the the land of Hobbits and Orcs…..Need a break from other things.

Boston Relay?

Dovetail Jig Relay?

Combine the two?

"Pints!? They come in PINTS? I need to get me one!"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Was that Pippin or Merry?


----------



## CFrye

> Charles s lathe pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Is that a plywood steady rest?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy ..3/4 osb, thats an interesting observation, the twin bed post have a square center, and they have alot of spindal whip, so I had to get creative , I took some 8/4 poplar and glued it up like a sleeve to slide over the post, then turned it round and then "rigged up" the steady rest to fit, "Ill send monte some picts tomorrow,to put up if he is willing, never seen it done before, we are going to do a you tube on it.. worked great .


----------



## mojapitt

I am always up for it, still thinking I need a lathe


----------



## RTV

Great site with some good information. My name is Ray Vanderpool I just joined Stumpy Nubs page. I watched a few of the videos. The Eagle carving made me think I bought the ARBORTECH POWER CHISEL instead of the carver I might of made a mistake.


----------



## ssnvet

I believe it's Merry who brings the pint to the table and Pippin who makes the statement and then runs up to the bar to get one….

Speaking of which. it's QT. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Welcome to Lumberjocks RTV. No tool purchase is a total mistake. Depends on the application. Show your work, or what you want to do. We will help anyway we can.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hi RTV.* You bought the Power-Chisel (the one I used in the portrait video) or you bought the Mini-Grinder (the one I used in the Eagle video)?


----------



## mojapitt

2° now, on its way to -10° tonight. It does reduce the possibility of streakers


----------



## bandit571

44 outside, and as foggy as olde London….

Pippin seems to have had a hand in the "Pints" scene…...

Disc #1 is done, might do Disc #2 later.

Chance of Snow Thursday…...and I have to drive over to Sidney, OH ( 28 miles, one way) for a Doctor's visit….

Monte: You can keep that freezing stuff up your way, or send it to Jeff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been a wh,e since I read all the Tolkien. The details have slipped my memory.

Just came back from getting some new tires on a fire truck. We have a bit of snow coming tomorrow night. Bad tires is not a good thing on a fire truck in the snow.


----------



## mojapitt

To Jeff and Mos, just found out that I am supposed to be in Bloomington on the 12th if either of you are near there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte which bloomington will you be in? as in state


----------



## mojapitt

Minnesota. Didn't know there's another one.


----------



## mojapitt

Just trying to figure out how to deduct it on taxes. Hmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a Bloomington Illinois.


----------



## mojapitt

Just checked, it's definitely Minnesota


----------



## bandit571

Also Bloomington, IN…...I hear there is a small college there?


----------



## bandit571

We do have a Bloom..Center here in OH…...20 buildings, and a crossroads that is good at making T-Bones …..wrecks, that is.

We could all move to Normal, ILL…....think we'd fit right in….maybe?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If we'll be in Normal, Monte can visit on his way to Bloomington. They're right next to each other.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta take the wife to the USCIS office. I kinda like her, so I guess I will keep her around.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a drummer from Normal. He said his mother was a practicing witch. Hmmmm


----------



## boxcarmarty

He's in a better place now Gene…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gotta go to Bloomington too, it's about 20 miles down the road…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've been on the phone with AT&T most of the evening, I'm fixin' to send em down the road. The problem is, there ain't much internet deals to choose from in these parts…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Sorry to hear about your B-I-L's passing. Your sister will grieve and experience relief.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Research shows my choices are AT&T, cable, and 3 satellite providers. No matter which way ya turn, they're gonna break it off in the dark side…..


----------



## mojapitt

I have checked for Internet providers here. They all say they can till I give them the address.


----------



## mudflap4869

Stupid me didn't have a shirt on when the sander threw a disc. Hard lesson learned with 60 grit. Bloody mark across my belly. 
Back in the 60s my D.A. brother got frustrated with his car, and blew the carb off with a shotgun. Still aint much smarter today.It was a timing belt problem all along. he also rebult the engine in an Opal Cadet. Cranked down on the engine parts. Damned thing wouldn't even turn over. He was going to junk it so I offered him $50 for it. I loosened all the bolts and tightened them down to specs. It run like a charm for several years after that. That boy was some kind of P.Od. at me. Some times it pays to have a stupid brother.


----------



## CFrye

Very creative, Neil!
Welcome to the Stumpy thread, Ray!! If you dare reveal, what part of Texas are you from?
More than 30 (or is it 40?) years since I read Tolkien… Oh my! No, that was another story. :-/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here Monte. I get mail constantly offering internet. I used to call. Now I just know they have no idea what they're doing. They waster their money sending mail to where they should know they can't provide service.


----------



## bandit571

I Might watch The Twin Towers later tonight…..may need to do a Beer Run, first…..."Pints? They come in PINTS?"

Almost messed up today, I also went out and brought in a few sticks of 2×4s…...fog was too thick to see where they were, though.


----------



## rhybeka

The last one is my favorite. Did Tolkien by audiobook just a year or two ago. Time for bed tho  if yiou are all good I'll tell you a tool story tomorrow


----------



## mojapitt

I am probably one of the few people who have never seen a Hobbits movie or read one of the books.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome Ray {RTV}. Good bunch here. I have been following your blog. Nice work !!

Bet there is not much blooming in Bloomington, MN. I just sent them some cool weather.

I agree after looking at Charles projects I have some learning to do especially with the lathe. Did find that there is a wood turners group here. Going to try to get to their get together and learn.


----------



## Festus56

> I am probably one of the few people who have never seen a Hobbits movie or read one of the books.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too !!


----------



## diverlloyd

Mud I took a 3m brown pad at 10000 RPMs of a 10" grinder to the chest. Hit me in the nipple it hurt bad. Not as bad as the coworker who took a who was using a 4" wire wheel to clean some copper that was hooked up to some heating pads. He hit the wires that connected the pads to the control box. About 40 20g wires flapping around beating him in the knuckles and face. It was a good day to work around the dumb. I have never laughed so hard in my life. No gloves no face mask and using the trigger lock on the grinder equals good times for everyone expept the operator. Oh the cussing in between the squeals of pain and the self deprecation.


----------



## JL7

Hey all….....too late on sending the cold here…..it beat ya too it….winter is back…..

Gene - my condolences to you and the family….....

Monte - Bloomington is just on the other side of the city…..I'm on the north side….let me know if you can swing by for a shop tour and maybe a wood swap or whatever. Never have crossed paths with Mos…I think he used to live on this side of town, but now according to his profile, he's just west of Bloomington…...

Make sure you keep your wife away from the big Mall…....it'll cost ya…........


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, everyone been to Moscow on the Hill restaurant? I will probably take the wife there.


----------



## mojapitt

What wood do you want?


----------



## mojapitt

Searching for rustic/custom furniture stores in the area?


----------



## Festus56

Jeff just send the extra cold on to someone else that needs it then. We are -3 right now.


----------



## JL7

Have not been there Monte…........since they tore down Seven Corners Ace Hardware, I don't venture into St. Paul much…..

My garage, shed, laundry room and shop is overloaded with wood, so that's a tough question…...I do however have some walnut and hard maple for ya, or maybe some exotic stuff if interested….


----------



## mojapitt

> Jeff just send the extra cold on to someone else that needs it then. We are -3 right now.
> 
> - Festus56


Gotcha beat. We're at -5°


----------



## JL7

> Jeff just send the extra cold on to someone else that needs it then. We are -3 right now.
> 
> - Festus56


I think Bandit was looking for some cold? And Marty too for that matter….he was BBQ'ing the other day…..we can't have that…..


----------



## JL7

We're still above zero, but not for long…..was raining yesterday…..and -22 wind chill tomorrow….everything's covered in ice….


----------



## diverlloyd

43f here it's like a sauna out there.


----------



## CFrye

I'm sure Jim is longing for you all to know. The other day we (Jim, our son, my Mom and I) went out to eat. Jim said to the man in the Viet Nam hat "Welcome home, brother!" as is his usual response to seeing anyone wearing such an identifying garment. The man, in return said "Thank *you*. If it weren't for men like you, sir, we'd all be speaking German!" 
For the remainder of the evening Jim growled at us or 'adjusted his glasses' if we so much as smiled at him.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim was in the great patriotic war? I thank him dearly.

:-O


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 29 here. Wish it wasn't so warm.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for your service Jim.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s 29 here. Wish it wasn t so warm.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Have you had a mental health evaluation lately?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, weren't you a little young for Jim?


----------



## bandit571

How far away from FrostBite Falls, are you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got frost bite on my finger in CO. I was scraping ice off my windshield.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, weren t you a little young for Jim?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have an old soul. Heeheehee


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, weren t you a little young for Jim?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have an old soul. Heeheehee


----------



## bandit571

Have to figure out how to get to the Doctor's office Thursday…they be calling for an inch of the white stuff. St Rt 47 is about THE worst ploughed road in the area…..add in a few steep hills along the way…..might be more fun than I need. Might just reschedule?

Didn't get a beerrun this evening, too "froggy" out. Sherlock Holmes would feel right at home around here.

No, I do NOT need that freezing weather…...send over to Stumpy, he LIKES that sort of stuff…


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
I made a (successful) beer run….
c'mon over….


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy did I post this one for you yet?


----------



## bandit571

Got me shoes off, now…otherwise I'd be on the way.

Frostbite Falls, MN was the home of Rocky and Bullwinkle…....near the island of Mooseylvannia…Home of Whattsamatta U.?


----------



## DIYaholic

Mark,
I'll let you know later….


----------



## Festus56

No hurry I have all year


----------



## bandit571

Good Night, Gracie…..


----------



## CFrye

I've been good, Beka! You can tell me a tool story!


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning and a belated welcome to RTV. Don.t be shy!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all  Heya RTV! Welcome!

I'll take some pics tonight and tell the story - cleaning up one of Bandit's favorites - a dual bladed stanley scraper!


----------



## mojapitt

-9° now. Wish Sandra would take her cold air back. 
Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## Gene01

> I am probably one of the few people who have never seen a Hobbits movie or read one of the books.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Me too !!
> 
> - Festus56


Me three.

Thank you all for the kind words. Judy, his wife and Phyl's sister, has been prepared for several months. 
He requested cremation and no services. As he would have said "Down and dirty."


----------



## ssnvet

Greetings and salutations Nubbers,

Hump Day cometh early this week… so up and over with yee.

Re. The Great Patriotic War… 
My wife's favorite holiday when she lived in Ruskiland was Victory Over Fascism Day, when all the elder gents (and many ladies as well) would put on their medals from the war and stroll the public parks and memorials with their chins held high. This was in the mid 90's and there were still a lot of vets from TGPW still living. She's quite the shutterbug and has some really neat pics of the celebrations. The Nazi plan was based on an assumption that the Russians would just roll over… which turned out to be a very bad assumption, as those people know how to suffer and sacrifice like few others do.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife's mother spent 3 years in occupied Russia under the Germans. I only can wish I understood enough Russian to hear all of her stories.


----------



## Mosquito

> Jeff, everyone been to Moscow on the Hill restaurant? I will probably take the wife there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I haven't been personally, but I dropped a friend off there who was visiting (he was having dinner with his wife and some friends) and he said it was excellent.

Also, I live right next door to Bloomington (Eden Prairie) lol


----------



## WillliamMSP

I haven't been to MotH either, but a good friend of mine is a bartender in the Cathedral Hill neighborhood - he's spoken highly of the place.


----------



## mojapitt

I will be in Minneapolis on the 11th and 12th if anyone wants BKP or just wants to BS.


----------



## mudflap4869

RTV, welcome to the luni bin. You don't have to be nuts to come here, but you will be by the time you leave. 
Hey folks, I didn't win WWII. I was killed at Bunker Hill.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL it's odd we are talking about war and I've been playing Battlefield 1 recently.

@Mos since you do computer case mods, have you ever thought about expanding into entertainment centers? I'm almost done with mine and I'm mulling over how to store gaming controllers for three of my consoles - so far my best idea is using Kaizen foam in one of the drawers.


----------



## Mosquito

I've not really had a need for one beyond basic low shelves yet. Controllers have sat on shelves or the end table thus far, so not really put much thought int it. My console is in the basement rec room, and we usually use the upstairs living room (split level). Otherwise, for the computers that I build that attach to the TVs in the house, the remotes for those generally sit with all the other remotes (wherever my wife stashes them; usually on the couch, end table, or coffee table. I don't often watch TV).


----------



## johnstoneb

25F with 6" new snow still coming down -3 tonight 40 and rain by Sunday should be a real icy soggy mess by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmm…bored stiff this morning….Mr. Gumption seems to have found me…...will be in the shop the rest of the day…...might have to pack a lunch to take along…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

All the way up to -4 here but with bright sunshine now. Going for 6 above they say.


----------



## rhybeka

True statement. If I wasn't getting old I'd love to just leverage my TV's as monitors but the viewing distance is killer for excel work.  I've been itching to build a hackintosh since I've only got apples in the house - they're 6+ years old and overdue for replacement. I upgraded them as much as the hardware will allow about two or three years ago already… another reason I switched to consoles but wow do they take extra storage space for all of their accessories!


----------



## Gene01

No snow here. Supposedly, it'll get to 54 today.


----------



## Mosquito

> True statement. If I wasn t getting old I d love to just leverage my TV s as monitors but the viewing distance is killer for excel work.  I ve been itching to build a hackintosh since I ve only got apples in the house - they re 6+ years old and overdue for replacement. I upgraded them as much as the hardware will allow about two or three years ago already… another reason I switched to consoles but wow do they take extra storage space for all of their accessories!
> 
> - rhybeka


None of the computers hooked up to TVs are intended for doing any work on, they're all HTPCs (Home Theather PC for those not knowing). Basically I only use them for stuff like Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, and Plex (software I use to stream videos/audio on my file server).

I've got my desktop in the office that I do everything on, and a few other computers in various other rooms of the house… like my shop, and the room I've got all my computer modding/building stuff in


----------



## mojapitt

My head hurts thinking of all those computers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My head just hurts. I'm ready to go home. Enough work already. Let's all go home.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be fine with going home now


----------



## bandit571

Stage One of the remodel is done, stage 2 maybe later today..









Moved these around, had a pile of junk under the scrollsaw..









Once that was swept clean, I could relocate two tills..









And I even cleaned off the top of the Tool Chest #1









Rattle can to shine the top up…..still have to unload it. Then have two strong fellows to take it up the stairs.

Will Blog this evening, when Stage 2 is done…..need to find just the right spot for this little guy..









Not sure which "level" this will go on. Sanding center is also coming over here. I took down the old, non-working E-Cord, and have things ready for a new one…later.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch!......maybe wait around for Afternoon Tea?

Checked next door, at the Landlord's other place, seems the furnace will not light, it runs, but no fire. Seems the igniter that is supposed to glow hot,.....is all burned out, will need to install a new one. Just a tad bit above my pay scale….

Flurries outside, seems a fat cloud decides to drop a little weight, on it's way through…..then another goes by….just a few flakes, now and then…


----------



## mojapitt

Here is Charles's steady rest setup he uses Candy


----------



## rhybeka

The wind is cold and rough out - just came back in from a late team lunch

Looking good, Bandit!

@Mos yeah I know - and with the way consoles are, they technically suffice as HTPC's but the TV's around the house are not conducive to gaming (biggest one not in my gaming room is 42 in and only used for Hallmark movies ). It's been a good while since I've built a PC, and I'd prefer to keep it that way since it's not price prohibitive to have one built…unless you're buying the apple name. /sigh/ How do you keep the dust off of your shop PC other than using mostly if not all hand tools?


----------



## Mosquito

by using mostly if not all hand tools lol The only power tools in the shop at the moment is a scroll saw, and some cordless drills. Otherwise I don't do anything specific, just blow it out once in a while, and try to run my "dust filter" (box fan with a furnace filter taped to it) whenever I'm sanding lol


----------



## mojapitt

How well does your "dust filter" work? I need to do something.


----------



## mudflap4869

20 f at 07:30. 34 at 2 PM. Don't know what a hobbit is. Don't know nuthin else either.


----------



## Mosquito

Monte, it works ok. I've started buying the cheaper 2" thick 20×20 filters rather than more expensive 1" thick ones, as the box fan is about 22×22, and the added thickness is good for airflow. From time to time I take the filter off, take it outside, and tap it on the ground or tap the top to get some of the heavier saw dust to fall out or into the bottom of the filter's cardboard frame. Get a little more longevity out of the filter that way.

It's a lot better than nothing, but not as good as the proper setup would be, I'm sure. A little while ago I bought a small squirrel cage fan and motor (1/8hp) assembly with the intention of making my own little dust filter for the shop, but haven't had time yet. Intending to build it basically as a box that I can put a couple 12×24" filters on


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, you are still warmer than us.

I guess making your own filter setup wouldn't be that hard.

Stumpy, do you have a plan for filter system?


----------



## bandit571

I think someone has the right idea for today…









"Maximum Nap"


----------



## Gene01

Saw this over on TPW site. Hope it's readable fo you.


----------



## DonBroussard

If you are so inclined, I'd appreciate prayers for my surgeon and his team for my shoulder surgery tomorrow. It will start with arthroscopic look at the rotator cuff with probable repair. No shop work for a bunch of weeks (but no housework either!)


----------



## mojapitt

We will pray for your surgeon, but we could have done it for you at the next Woodstick. Candy and Bill do the work and the rest supervise.


----------



## DonBroussard

You are a funny man, Monte!


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

Good luck Don!


----------



## mojapitt

I hate to sound like just a greedy American capitalist, but should I make a post about going to Minneapolis and see if anyone wants to buy wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Don. Make sure they label your shoulders as to which one to cut on. A simple yes and no will work.
Unless you want me to come and do the procedure. I can't do it tomorrow though, as I have an appointment with my orthopedist to tell me what I've done to my knee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do it Monte. While you will make some money, those who want BKP and can't get it locally will appreciate the offer.


----------



## JL7

Hey Don - good luck with the docs tomorrow…they're pretty clever with stuff these days…..pretty sure Bill and Candy wood be thinking dovetail and Maloof joints…..not sure that would be shoulder friendly….....


----------



## JL7

> I hate to sound like just a greedy American capitalist, but should I make a post about going to Minneapolis and see if anyone wants to buy wood?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Been meaning to tell you Monte, this person has been advertising Black Hills BKP in the cities here for quite awhile now:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/mat/5900900304.html


----------



## JL7

> Frostbite Falls, MN was the home of Rocky and Bullwinkle…....near the island of Mooseylvannia…Home of Whattsamatta U.?
> 
> - bandit571


That's close by here….wear your boots….


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe because I have a lot, but I think he's a tad on the pricey side.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, I just got elected as the Mess Sargent for tonight's supper…...and don't have any KPs to peel the spuds .

Went to get out the ground beef…..nada? Dig a 2 pounder out of the freezer, nuke until warmed up. onions and other fixings are waiting in the skillet…might just toss the entire 2 pounds in there as well.

Fry Chef tonight….


----------



## mojapitt

The ones he is advertising for $225 there would sell for $75 here.


----------



## JL7

He's been advertising arrival dates pretty regular so he must be moving stuff at that price…...go for it. It's a solid 7 hour drive if I recall correctly so you need some markup!


----------



## mojapitt

Going through the ad again, if it's who I think it is, they are pricey here also.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mess Sargent? That would mean that you finally got a promotion up from yard-bird. Now you are in a position of blame for it all.


----------



## bandit571

Nah, I can still blame it on the KPs…..

Ground Beef, Diced Spuds, diced onion, diced green pepper, a bit of ginger, a lot of garlic and a few eggs scambled into the mess…...one bowl was just enough for now.

After supper has settled, might try the shop again. Soon as I figure out what Stage 2 will be…


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Monte and Charles for the more detailed images of the steady rest and square/round sleeve. 
Go for the BKP sales!
Pizza is in the oven.
I did a stupid. I was busy and feeling better yesterday. Didn't take my meds. Rebound sucks, and not in the good way!
Don, Jim has a copy of Gray's Anatomy here, somewhere. He was a scrub tech, so Bill and I'd assist him. Nothing but the best for you, buddy! Prayers for the team, including you and Nanette!


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I'm sure you could figure out how to get a GoPro camera in my shoulder to have a look-see, but I probably wouldn't like it.

Jeff-
Maloof joints would be okay. I'll see if my surgeon could put one in there. I know he can weld, but I'm really not sure he is certified in Maloofing.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff-
> Maloof joints would be okay. I ll see if my surgeon could put one in there. I know he can weld, but I m really not sure he is certified in Maloofing.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Don….it just occurred to me that maybe a "shoulder plane" would be useful…....just trying to help!


----------



## Festus56

Monte is that the same guy that does the barnwood stuff too?

Good luck Don. Looks like there are plenty of helpful ideas here.


----------



## CFrye

Surely Mos could rig up one of his 45's to help on the shoulder joint, Don!


----------



## DonBroussard

Shoulder plane, eh? Y'all are in rare form tonight. I'll have to remember to recommend a tongue and groove setup if someone is having oral surgery.


----------



## mojapitt

Will they use screws or dowels on the joint?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, I'd better go crack open a jar of squeezin's for Don's pain…..


----------



## CFrye

> Will they use screws or dowels on the joint?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe saw nuts?


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, I d better go crack open a jar of squeezin s for Don s pain…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I forgot that Marty can do the Anesthesia!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's important to have a good anesthesiologist on the team, and I can assure you that I won't feel a thing…..


----------



## bandit571

Stage 2 was cut a bit short, tonight, Got the Power Toys into their places, cleaned out the Walnut chest. Filled about 1/2 a large Garbage bag from cleaning that section of the floor. I managed to get the trash bag up stairs, BUT, I don't think I can carry the Walnut Chest up those stairs….

Calf in the left leg is very sore, right now. I am tired out. Other than writing up a blog…I am done for the evening.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cancel the saw nuts! Double the anesthesia! Stat!


----------



## bandit571

Would have liked to get this thing out of the shop..









Most of the stuff inside it, fit into a tote/tray









Not sure if I will remove the till, though..









Maybe a place to hide one's stash?


----------



## bandit571

Norco is a Friend…..


----------



## bandit571

Off to the Land of BLOG I go. Not sure whether to call this evening's adventure Stage 2, or just Stage 1.5?

One of the items in that tote…is a Stanley # 70…...


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Don, maybe Andy can get some frozen equine seamen to keep the swelling down.


----------



## mojapitt

To close the wound, will they use Hyde glue or CA? Maybe a couple butterflies?


----------



## mudflap4869

You guys have been watching Barnwood Builders on TV. Lernin ever thang y'all can about surgicatin on wood. And still dumber than sled tracks. A broad ax ,a froe and a foot adze is all the tools ye need to fix ole Don up right proper.


----------



## Festus56

I have decided that if I ever need surgery I aint telling anyone,


----------



## firefighterontheside

Smart Mark. Very smart.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone want a walnut Tool Chest? Local Pick up only. Doubt IF I can ship the thing. Boss doesn't need it, I guess…..not sure iF my Daughter wants it. Freebie, come and get it.


----------



## Festus56

I would take it Bandit if I were a few miles closer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, are you going to Bloomington in a week?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, her interview is the morning of the 12th. They don't give much notice and frown heavily on postponements.


----------



## mojapitt

Their thoughts are that if you don't want to come when scheduled, you're hiding something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd sure like to come up and say hello and get some bkp. Not sure it's in the cards though.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, Craig came home from work….and carried the Walnut chest up the stairs with no problem…..Grrrrr, then he said the Tote I keep upstairs was heavier than the chest. Grrrr.

We seem to have a few flurries going on, outside…..hope the plows are out and running, BEFORE I have to drive over to Sidney in the morning.


----------



## Festus56

We have had over 38" of snow in the last 3 weeks and all they plow here is the main streets. No residential streets have been touched.


----------



## bandit571

Hoping they at least plow the state roads here…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I was going to offer to come help this weekend as long as the weather cooperated but Craig got there before me 

@Don good luck in surgery today - will pray for your surgeon and staff 

Looking at a possible 2-4 at the house and 1-2 at work. we'll see. Regardless it will make for a messy and long commute.


----------



## mojapitt

Up to 0° now. Party!

Good morning world


----------



## DIYaholic

Who made mornings come sooooo early???

That and why am I up???

Oh, yeah…. G'mornin' all.


----------



## Gene01

> Um, I d better go crack open a jar of squeezin s for Don s pain…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I've got this back pain….

Don, hope the ortho goes well and recovery is quick.

Hey, Andy.

Monte, don't envy your trip in that weather. You driving the pickup? Got chains?

39 on the mesa. Headed for 53. Breezy, probably feel like 51. High of 41 tomorrow then in the 60s and high 50s the next 8 days. This ain't normal but I'm not complaining.


----------



## bandit571

@ 0500..no snow…..then about 0700 a dusting…...0845 or so…head for Doctor's office….

Yeah….Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning y'all. Got about 1" of fluffy snow. Just one bad road. Of course it's the road cindy goes to work on. No calls last night, which was nice.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… Looks like we're over the hump and heading down hill. Not that I'm exactly up for anything exciting on the weekend, but at least I don't have to go out.

Hey Don ... prayers for a steady hand, no infection and successful rotator cuff surgery today.


----------



## Gene01

For all yous guys suffering frigid wearher.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the sympathy Gene.


----------



## diverlloyd

watching it snow here. maybe I'll make a hot tea


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

That is a good one Gene. Still -10 here with bright sunshine again. Maybe get to +12 today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody wanna go with me on Saturday?
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/5946106436.html


----------



## Festus56

I could get in trouble there Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Nice toy sale. Few things I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## rhybeka

I'd love to go - but I already spent my tool money for the year XD


----------



## bandit571

Well, the only time I need to see the knee Doctor again, is IF I have any problems. No PT is even scheduled. Knee is tender yet. BUT…..the lower leg is badly swollen, needs eighter "water pills" ( big no-no with my meds) or acompression sleeve on the leg. Other than that, no restrictions.

As for that 1" of white crud outside….wish there was a return address on it, so I can send it back. Ugly day out there. ......Max seems to like the stuff…something wrong with that picture..


----------



## htl

> For all yous guys suffering frigid wearher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Love that one. LOL
Snow tomorrow in Alabama Aaaaa!!!!!


----------



## StumpyNubs

This article for Popular Woodworking has turned into a monster. There is no way I can cover the whole thing in just five pages/2000 words. I think it'll to have to be split into a two-issue series. Even then it's going to be tough to keep the word count down. I feel like it takes all of the "personality" out of the writing when you have to evaluate every word based on how essential it is to the sentence, and every sentence on how vital it is to the subject.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, I have the same problem with my wife.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, they got a Rockwell shaper like mine listed as a router table…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I took 3 gulps for your back pain, let me know if I need any more…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just had to plow my driveway… Thanks Randy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Snow tomorrow in Alabama Aaaaa!!!!!
> 
> - htl


Huntsville Alabama is so far north, it's dang near in Michigan…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit we are getting a bit more than you - at least south of 70 has more than north of 70. of course one guy already slid off the exit from 270S to W Broad. Just glad to be home.  I also got my new toys er tool parts in the mail


----------



## ssnvet

Michigan! Then get Stumpy to shovel the drive for you. He's looking for excuses to not write his magazine article anyways.

These long days at the salt mine are dragging me down…. I just go home and plop into my easy chair and veg at night. Off to the pharmacy to get my meds. It seems like my entire life has revolved around health care for 3 months now.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure out how to sit here at the computer, and have the left leg higher than my heart….I just don't bend that well any more….wouldn't be close enough to read the computer screen, either.


----------



## mojapitt

That's what smart phones are for.


----------



## Gene01

Shhthanksh, Marty….jush one more wee sip pleeshz.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just a grade 1 sprain of my mcl according to doc Eddie. They fitted me with a neoprene brace with hinges. Wear that for six weeks while doing anything strenuous. Should be all fixed up. Just played in snow and shoveled with Sean. A whole 2 inches.

I'm gonna go to the sale Marty. May not get a shaper. Where would I put it? I'm pretty confident I'll get some stuff though.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark has more snow than I do. I think we only have about 30" so far.

Good your knee isn't worse Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Might go hunting Orcs after awhile….tired of arguing about mitre boxes. might just watch "The Twin Towers" instead.

About 1.5" of white crud outside…..I think that will be quite enough for one day. Ohioans for Global Warming!


----------



## Festus56

Not only did we set a snowfall record, December was the 6th coldest on record also.


----------



## mojapitt

I am really tired of being cold


----------



## mojapitt

Makes me worry about what we will get in the next 3 months


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bandit, just saw a picture of a dryer drum made into a fire pit. 
See, that old dryer still has some life.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or you could just put some wet clothes in it and light a fire under it. I bet they get dry. I've got my old dryer in my garage. Maybe I'll try it tomorrow. I can't see anything going wrong.


----------



## DonBroussard

Good evening, y'all. Thanks for all he well wishes heading into shoulder surgery. The procedure itself lasted about 40 minutes, then recovery for another 2 hours. After we got home, I took an 4-1/2 extended nap. I'm told all went well. The surgeon did not have to do a rotator cuff repair, so I just have 3 new small incisions where he put the scope in and for the tools to remove 3 bone spurs. No pain meds-I have some but not needed. I only took one Lortab from the similar surgery back when in 2006. Of course I'm 10 years older now and maybe a little more tender. Home therapy only until doctor releases me.

I was a bit disappointed to learn that he didn't use the shoulder plane and he didn't put a Maloof joint in either.

Thanks again!


----------



## mojapitt

Is it better for me and my wife to file joint or separate taxes?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I believe filing jointly is usually the better choice. I know some people don't combine their finances and for themi guess filing separately makes more sense. For us, it all goes in one account.


----------



## mudflap4869

Short stories limited # of words. Hard to cram it all in. Essay 20k words. Hard to stretch it out. I hate standards. My projects usually went to 10 pages. Except the Army training manuals. They had to be written to the lowest IQ levels. Normally not less than 800 pages. Mostly illustrations. " If it don't nave pitchers I caint read it." 
22 degrees all day long. I thought about holding a torch next to the thermometer so it would warm up some, but Candy said that would backfire on me, and I would suffer a heat stroke. AWW heck another great idea shot to hell.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife says I use too much butter on my toast. I generally have always looked at too much butter the same as too much bacon. So what is too much butter?


----------



## Festus56

We got all the way up to +6 today but it still did not feel warm.

"Try it Bill, should work fine". Wonder how many times I heard that in the Fire Dept?

Glad you made it with no problems Don. Should make recovery way faster and back to the shop.

Maybe can be too much butter but never too much bacon !!

Too many words? Maybe, I read pictures pretty good.


----------



## Gene01

Too much butter is when the jelly sides off. I usually let it soak in, add more, then jelly. Peanut butter Is problematical. Usually need another piece of buttered toast to hold it together.
Monte, your wife is a worrywort. .That's ok, so's mine.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you can try it both ways on taxact.com that is the site we use for our taxes


----------



## bandit571

It is only too much butter if it runs down your chin…...A toasted English Muffin can hold a LOT of butter..

Movie is over, "Return of the King" will be tomorrow night.

Need to buy a new Mouse tomorrow…left clicker is just about shot. Might have a spare sitting around…somewhere, but would prefer a new one. Son tried those wireless meeces one time…...they will eat a battery a day,and want more. I'll stay with the corded ones.


----------



## mojapitt

Our wireless mouse uses a battery every 6 months.


----------



## Festus56

I am using the same wireless mouse that I got a year ago. You are supposed to change batteries?


----------



## Gene01

Same here, Mark. Mouse and keyboard are wireless. Turn them off after each session. Was a hassle a t first. It's habit, now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. We are a mouseless family. PC hasn't been turned on in about 6 years.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I assume you use your phone. I can barely make a call on mine. Going online is well beyond me.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm on my iPad most of the time. I will post with my phone occasionally while out.


----------



## rhybeka

there is technology out that will track clicks with your eyes… it's used for usability testing. not all that old though. might be a while before we can all click with a blink  Morning all! started as frustrating and is turning upward thankfully. Found someone nice in our IT dept. to help me. Score!


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka that is a interesting technology. It could be used for people with progressive ALS to communicate among other things. Kind of like Steven Hawkins in his intel chair minus it works on a IR sensor mounted in his glasses to sense his cheek movements. Did I mention that quantum physics was one of my choices for a profession along with theoretical physics,robotics and underwater welding. Sometimes I think I chose the wrong one but I do like working with my hands.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….this getting up every 2 hours to go Pee is for the birds…..

Not sure IF the Landlord's Painter will be here again, today…..we have a wind chill warning going on outside.

Have a spare meece ( according to Mr. Jinks) and may just go and buy a new one like I have. It lasted 4 years, so maybe I can get another 4 out of a new one.

Sleeping with the feet up in the air, takes a bit to get used to….but it works. Foot is a bit skinnier this morning.

Used to remember when Friday actually meant something…..now, every day is either a Monday, or a Friday….


----------



## bandit571

Painter is here today. Found the emergency meece…..it has a usb plug, though.

LUNCH TIME! May have a short road trip later today….there goes any shop work.

Beka: I'll look around at a site I know, and see where a complete 45 fence is at.

6 above and breezy outside…..might get to 11 above today. Is it too late to hibernate?


----------



## mudflap4869

2 inches in Muskogee and they are taking it in stride. 15 miles north, 0.2 inches of snow on the roads in Tulsa and they are freaking out. Tulsa is just another crime ridden big city. NW T is a kill zone. 
17 degrees and wind chill of 6. Another day for this little fat boy to stay inside. Retired and don't miss the timeclock.


----------



## mojapitt

12° now. Time for shorts and flip-flops


----------



## Festus56

According to the weather service it is +11 but my thermometer says +20. I like mine better down in the valley here.


----------



## ssnvet

the last hour of the last day of the week…. meeting my wife and daughters at the 99 for dinner afterwards. Best deal in town.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Don im sure glad to hear your ok, but i was wanting to see the Maloof joint in use 

Gene Sorry for your loss ,sometimes this world sucks , but its better on the other side and theres no pain there

Bandit little Bandit had come down with ring worms ,having her treated as soon as it clear up ill get her to ya , right now im treating all 4 dogs , think she picked it up at the vets office when i took her to get her second set of shots , shes doing well has only chew up one couch and keep toting wood out of the cutoff bin and shreads it all over the here sleeping area she a mess , loves to play ,

working on my rocker for the gathering may be that long when i finish , alls well here just a bit cold got down to 30 last nite it was a four dog nite


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie! Any snow?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

no snow yet, but i would love to see some , its not often around here ,all the schools shut down some body saw a snow flake


----------



## bandit571

7 above here….GrandBRATS have showed up for the weekend…..may need to hide in the shop the entire time…

I can get the lumber at Menards for less the Lowes…..except Lowes gives me a 10% discount on my Mil. ID. Hmmmm, what to do. Lowes is here in town, Menards is over in Sidney, OH….difference of about ..30 miles.

Eddie, just let me know when and where…..no problem.


----------



## Gene01

Don,, glad to hear you're doing well and the Maloof or the shoulder plane wasn't needed.

Eddie, thanks for your thoughts, my friend.


----------



## boxcarmarty

8 degrees don't seem that cold when there's steak on the grill…..


----------



## mojapitt

I will take one too Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

As of 3:30 today, I was officially done for the winter. Let the games begin…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's terrible Marty. Everyone should enjoy winter like Mark and I.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Eddie, great to see you. Glad all is well.

That does look good Marty but it is Friday date night here so I will pass this time. Enjoy your shop time now.

I am enjoying today. All the way up to +20 at home. Didn't even need my coat to go to the house for more coffee.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Starting a rocker tomorrow Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Got pictures from taxidermist


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks awesome Monte. Just saw it on FB.


----------



## ssnvet

Just finished watching the 2016 remake of Ben Hur. It was pretty good, but the Charleston Heston version from the 50s is much better.

Thinking shop time tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Horny devil, ain't he?

GrandBRATS brought along their Rot. puppy…...so we are also "Puppy-sitting this weekend…..

Was going to watch a movie tonight…too dang tired, now….

Hope tomorrow to either escape to a lumber store, or just hide out in the shop….peace and quiet that way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just finished watching the force awakens. Pretty good movie.


----------



## bandit571

Rogue One is a little different….....and I'll keep the ending to myself…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit. Just sitting here with cindy talking about who Rey is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't tell me.


----------



## bandit571

Shhhhh…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....

Got a couple other things to get out of the way, then start my rocker. May even do them simultaneously to keep from getting bored…..

Monte, that rack is a bit lop-sided, did you cut it off so your base would fit in the corner???


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I still haven't seen it either. I think I missed my window for Fantastic Beasts… weather today would make it a good one to go to the movies. Might get myself to the shop as well - I've got an overwhelming amount of cleanup to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

No auctions worth looking into today, may hafta schedule a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wind chill is -14 here, I wish Monte would call off his temps…..


----------



## Gene01

Scheduled naps aren't as much fun as spontaneous naps. Especially, ones that occur behind the wheel.

Rogue 1 was far better than I thought it would be.

Can't decide whether to do some more sanding or go shopping. A Hobson's choice. Neither one fills my heart with glee. Ah, well. Into every life…etc.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have ya heard that Keurig is teaming up with Anheuser Busch for making mixed drinks???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've decided not to go that estate sale til tomorrow when everything is 50% off. I'm sure there will still be some good stuff.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, the spontaneous naps that occur behind the wheel can be rather interesting…..


----------



## Gene01

> Have ya heard that Keurig is teaming up with Anheuser Busch for making mixed drinks???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


"Phyl are we out of G&T K cups?" 
"Yeah, all we got are Bud lites"


----------



## Cricket

> 8 degrees don t seem that cold when there s steak on the grill…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I need that! (The steak, not the 8 degree stuff!)


----------



## bandit571

It says it is 0 outside…...too cold for the clouds even…..LOTS of sunshine out there…

Morning Fellow Humans and Randy…..hope you remembered to bring the Brass Monkey inside….


----------



## mojapitt

-2° now. Should get to 18° today. We can only hope. Trying to heat the work spaces now.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Temp is +1 here and going to 18 to 20 today too. Warm up so it can snow more I guess.

Hope to finish a shadow box for a ring collection today and then get back to the cedar chest rebuild that is about a month in the works now.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl now says it's too cold to go shopping. Guess I'll keep sanding.
Supposed to be 60 tomorrow. But, we've been lied to before.


----------



## diverlloyd

18 here feels like 1


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…. well, I guess it's after noon now, but I'm still moving slow.

I received 4 Dunkin Donuts gift cards for Christmas, so I turned out early to buy donuts for the fam. I ordered a regular coffee (that means cream and sugar in DD speak) and could barely choke it down… which is amazing since I drank my coffee that way for >30 years. But since I started drinking it black this past year, my sense of taste has drastically changed.

One of my panels for the the hope chest build cracked down the middle, right where the grain is really interesting. The crack is close to a straight line, so I think I'm going to rip it down the line and then glue it back together and trim the opposite panel to match.

I'm hoping to set up the router table to "raise the panel" profile… which will be my first time ever attempting to do so. Many advise to bevel cut the lion's share of the waste off first on the TS, but I'm working with a brand new (very sharp) carbide bit, a beefy 3 HP router and a reasonably easy to work wood (Mahogany), so I may just put them on the router table and go to town.

Space heater has been on in the shop for a couple hours, so it's off to the races..


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I think Mark will agree. We have been at 1° and would gleefully take your 18°.


----------



## Festus56

Yes I would. I can handle winter for the most part but the sub zero stuff does not need to happen. We are up to 5 above already !!!


----------



## bandit571

Have some re-saw work done, one blank has been surfaced S4S, Ran the Stanley 45 sash cutter down both edges…trimmed the blank to length, and tenons cut. One down 9 to go. Camera is dead. Will not even come on, now. time to take a break for awhile….might go and get a cheap camera?


----------



## bandit571

was even chilly in the Dungeon Shop…until I had to start up the dryer for the Boss.

Need just a simple "Point & Shoot" as i can just pull the card out to upload, I guess. Will look at the camera, to see IF it can be fixed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, my limited experience with using my raised panel bit tells me you would still want to make several passes, raising the bit a little each time.


----------



## mojapitt

8 degrees now. Marty can start the grill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Matt, my limited experience with using my raised panel bit tells me you would still want to make several passes, raising the bit a little each time.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Also turn your speed down a bit…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm wearing a band-aid on the thumb after preparing the crock pot for dinner, this kitchen stuff is dangerous, I think I'll go to the shop where sharp objects are Man-Friendly…..


----------



## bandit571

Found a reset button on the camera…..worked for two pictures, and died again.,,,









What that Stanley 45 could do. I did both edges on this 1" thick by 2" wide pine board. Used to be a part of an old 4×4, until the bandsaw got ahold of it…Then i cut it to length and added a couple tenons..









TheMitre Box was used to cut to length, a backsaw did the tenons. One done, only nine to go…..This might take a while….


----------



## ssnvet

Bits come with rpm guidelines in the instruction and router is VS, so I should be all set there.

I'm using a back cutter, so I was planning on setting and fixing the height, and then nibbling away by adjusting the fence to take progressively deeper cuts.

But…. I'm momentarily stumped, as my panel raising bit is too big for the hole in the router table plate. I'm contemplating setting the bit high and using some scrap Masonite as a spoil board.










Hmmmmm….. I'm going to have to think long and hard on this one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that could be a problem. As you say, you can set the height and move the fence incrementally. I got a cutter that just fits inside the hole. Perhaps you can make a whole extra top for your table. May have to figure out an alternate method for attaching your fence.


----------



## Festus56

Matt you could just send me that bit and I will send you my smaller one. I have a 3 1/2" opening in my router table.


----------



## Festus56

Or you can just run over and use my router


----------



## ssnvet

I think I'm going to bust down the table and mount the plate in a 4 jaw chuck on the metal lathe and see if I can turn the hole larger to clear.

OK, plate is too big for my lathe, but I can center the plate on the mill table and machine the hole larger with a boring bar….. pics to follow


----------



## Festus56

Or you can do it your way. That will work too !! LOL


----------



## Gene01

Whoa, Matt. Will you cut away those holes? Or, are the not crucial?


----------



## bandit571

New camera will take some getting used to…..free-handed is very blurrrryyyyy. Tripod is a bit better..









Might take a few tries..









Just a little Vivitar vivicam 5126. It do have a "Macro" setting.

Anyway, I did get the re-saws for today done. Need to get that huge saw out of the way, so I can plane the last four parts flat and square. Trying the emergency meece as well…..we'll see how THAT goes, too..


----------



## Gene01

Great pics. Must be a decent camera.


----------



## mojapitt

Only made it to 13°. Inside warming toes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Monte, ask Leana what Mapiùka means. It is ukrainian.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF building that chest of drawers should be in the blog about the Dungeon Shop Remodel…..may have to separate between the two. Don't want to confuse people, you know…

Outside Thermometer may have froze…been reading 25 degrees all day…...NOT. Must have been the sunshine on it..
Camera is by Vivitar, a vivicam s126


----------



## mojapitt

I run through our translator, couldn't find a match in any language for it Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok. Cindy sent it to a friend who said it's a variation of Maria, which makes sense since it belonged to my great aunt Mary.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife did not recognize it as Ukrainian either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Christmas ham in January soup…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, that's a pretty small bowl


----------



## boxcarmarty

I barely got the pic before the bowl went empty…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My wife did not recognize it as Ukrainian either.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Interesting. Our other friend works for the government as an interpreter. He also said it may be the name of a town based on the name mary.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if it's considered a name, that would explain the translator not changing it.


----------



## ssnvet

The deed is done. Check out my blog post if you want to see the gory details.










Gene…. I just cleared the threaded holes.

Marty… Mrs. Mainiac put our Christmas ham leftovers into a potato & cheese soup and it's YUMMY.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My sister had a Ukrainian themed party at her house. She made pyrohy and holubtsi. That was good. Now going out with friends for drinks. Nice night out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That will be great Matt.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Matt


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Anybody ta home?

Need a wake call for 0900….cause I need to start moving things around in the shop…..and get that mitre box off my bench….

Need to get moving just a tad faster than Randy…....


----------



## diverlloyd

Stayed cool outside single digits and I put on winter clothes. The wind is what made it bad out today 20 mph really cuts to the bone.


----------



## Festus56

Still here just having a beer or three tonight.

Made it up to 18 deg. today. Maybe tomorrow too.

I think I know some people that sign is speaking about Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, that's great. BTW, what are those holes for?

Monte, there should be a sign like that in DC.

At 0:400 I'm having coffee on the deck. Thermometer says 30 but it feels warmer. No wind, for a change. Supposed to get to 61 today. Gradual cooling for the next week. Settling near 45. Not at all normal. Got a feeling the sub freezing temps are just waiting for February.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Gene and other Nubbers. 
Monte, Jim has a version of that sign in the shop. 
Don, glad to hear you did well with the surgery. Better luck next time on the Maloof-ness. 
I am almost back to where I was when I-skipped-the-meds day. Jim tried to get me to cancel his "2-3 day URI (upper respiratory infection) follow up visit" (2 days, 2 weeks, whatever) that is scheduled on Monday. He will be going by himself due to the fact I'll be sleeping. 
Have I told you all lately that I love y'all? Well, I do. 
Carry on!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

It's 19°. Christmas Eve was the last day it was warmer than this. May get to 30° today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all y'all. 
Enjoy the warmth Monte. It's 8 here but our warming is on the way too, starting today. We'll be near 60 this week.
Had a nice night out last night. Now going to pick up the boys and head to the estate sale. Hope something is left.
Thanks Candy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weatherman flat out lied to me yesterday. He told me it would hit the 20's and I only seen 15…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, don't forget the rest of us…..


----------



## CFrye

Have fun at the auction, Bill! Your forecast sounds like ours. The surprising part is I am not scheduled to work during that heat wave! Woo Hoo!
Marty, it happened while you were napping.


----------



## ssnvet

Woke up to 8 deg and 2-3" of fresh powder… later I heard my tractor fire up and looked out to see my neighbor plowing our shared pvt. drive :^)

Time to start a fire and contemplate church.


----------



## mojapitt

2 bald eagles flying around today and we are missing 3 peacocks. Hmmmm


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I'm almost awake….have to take the Boss and GrandBRAT Diva to Church. Whatever I had planned for today …the Boss has other ideas. never even asked what I needed to do….


----------



## bandit571

10 above and had a dusting of the white stuff…..how long til spring?

Had three 2×4s leaning against the shed out back…went to check on them….may have to buy a few new ones, instead. Cracks and split were growing. Way more knots than I want to deal with. oh well…..


----------



## DonBroussard

It got down to 22F overnight. Most of my people are cooking gumbo today to warm up their houses and their insides. Not to worry here, though. Winter is only going to last until tonight-it'll be back in the 70's by mid-week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Up to 20 here already and partly cloudy. Might see more snow later they say.

Candy hope you and Jim get back to feeling good and check up goes well. Kind of like having you guys around too.

Got requests for three projects yesterday. Guess I need to get something done.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, what's wrong with a mitre box on your bench? Works for me


----------



## bandit571

Because mine is sitting right where I need to run the planes at. Mitre Box has it's own bench, and as soon as I can move that bench to where I can use it better, back the saw will go.

Need a few days to remodel the shop…and maybe a few extra hands to move things around. IF I had the room Kevin has….I'd need to leave a trail of breadcrumbs, to find my way back out. I'd get lost in that much space.

Need to work on the new camera a bit…it takes way too big of pictures for some sites. I need to "re-size a few.

Also learning about a "Macro setting" and when to use it…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't call it a rust hunt, since none of it is rusty. I got three chisels, several rasps and files, the little scorp thing, a hammer, and some big drill bits. I needed a bigger bit a few weeks ago and didn't have it. This set goes up to 1". Most of the carving tools were gone. There were two real nice sets of turning tools, but I didn't need a whole set and felt bad about just buying one tool. I spent $22.


----------



## theoldfart

don't use breadcrumbs, Snickers are easier to follow! 14'x24' in the basement. Only thing missing is daylight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill can you take a pic of the Scorp thing please?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know if that's the right name AJ. It's got about a 3/8" hole thru it. It's marked China, so I doubt it's high quality.


----------



## diverlloyd

It's interesting from the first pic it looked like a checkering tool to me. But it's neat.


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK I found out some more info from the lady at the Chamber of Commerce that is helping me get the non profit going.

She talked to the city and we now have a building available which is 12,000sf. I am very happy since we will have plenty of space to expand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Arlin.


----------



## mojapitt

Great news Arlin


----------



## Gene01

WONDERFUL Arln.


----------



## bandit571

Great news Arlin…..you're going to need a map, so you can't get lost in that much space,,

Me….I am one tired, dusty mess. Stage 3 is now complete in the Shop Remodel….Half a Contractor Trash bag full of just junk and dirt. Shop Cat Campy even tried to help out..









Swept the floor after moving a few things out of the way..









And Kevin, the Mitre Box is now in it's new home.









So, now I can get back to the hand plane stuff..









More pictures will be in a Blog this evening. I'm sitting in my chair for the next few hours…..I'm pooped.


----------



## theoldfart

Looks good Bandit. I'm planning on having a dedicated mitre box bench that way I can swap out the different boxes as needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, weird people story of the day. I put my hat in Walmart shopping cart when I was going through the store. I had a couple items in the cart as well when I let it sit to go around the corner and grab something else. I came back just as a young woman started pushing my cart.

I said "that's my cart".

She said "no, this is mine".

I said "that's my hat in the cart".

She said "oh" handed me the hat and left with the cart and my other items.

Just never quite understand people.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just wow Monte. Take it as a compliment that you had put such great stuff in the cart that she wanted it all.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually, the more you think about it, the weirder it gets.


----------



## Gene01

> Actually, the more you think about it, the weirder it gets.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cabin fever. First time out since Thanksgiving. Like it's a whole new world. Poor gal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, it's weird.


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least Monte did not have to pay for the stuff in HER cart. Me? She would have been on the floor, somewhere. I am not a "Nice Person" when someone takes my stuff…..Store has video cameras to stop theft, I'd let the store back me up.

blog is in, I am sore, and a dirty mess from head to toe. Shop Cat will not haul the trash bag upstairs for me…..have to find Igor, and see if he will. And…...not a beer in the house? Grrrrrr.

Sitting here, using two Meeces. One because the left clicker does not work, and two, the other's wheel doesn't work. may have to tape the two together…...


----------



## johnstoneb

37F out and raining hard. With 18" of snow on the ground It is going to be a mess in the morning. First time above freezing since before Christmas.


----------



## Festus56

That is weird!! Should have looked for her cart Monte. Maybe she had some things you liked better.


----------



## mojapitt

Remember Bandit, no theft had actually occurred as I had not payed for the items in my cart. I didn't feel it was anything to go crazy over. Water filters, coffee creamer and butter. Nothing I couldn't walk back and grab again.


----------



## mojapitt

Raining with 18" of snow? Hope you are on high ground Bruce


----------



## bandit571

Other than your hat?

The Boss has taken a cart, and had to go to the restroom…..She took her purse along, just in case. Came back out…no cart. She hadn't even started to shop yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wonderful.


----------



## mojapitt

The best part of it I see Bill, it's not close to me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would be all over it, if it were snow, but they're calling for major ice.


----------



## mojapitt

I am very happy to say that we rarely get a lot of ice


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be in the 40s tomorrow. I am at work tomorrow. Not fair.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like you get to share with Andy, Candy and Jim though.


----------



## CFrye

Empty carts are fair game, carts with items in it, especially personal items, not so much. Unless you're in South Dakota, I guess!



> Wonderful.
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, knowing your love of snow, I can't decide if you are happy about this or being facetious!?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, keep a grip on that ice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spent half the day in the shop, although most of it was spent cleaning, I did whip up some skinnys to laminate some rockers. Gotta make a press now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, ya got any of these up there???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe set up my Rockler miter jig tomorrow and take a swing at some drawer boxes…..


----------



## mojapitt

They're in hibernation now Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely not happy Candy. If the ice comes like they are saying, I'm worried we will be without power for an extended period. Not good. You guys are in the path too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They re in hibernation now Marty
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He looked like he was half asleep…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, have ya considered a generator???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, keep a grip on that ice…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


......but it's slipperyMarty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have one Marty. It's pre-wired to the house. I can run everything but the furnace, which is the problem. We do have the camper now that I can easily heat if things get really bad.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a 6000 watt generator in the shop which will power it and backfeed half of the house. It'll give me the necessities, TV, computer, cold beer, etc…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think mine is 7200. I just have to start it and plug it in. It will run anything not 240.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will need to go run it when I get home on Wednesday and make sure it's in good shape. Also get some gas.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I can store 20 gallons of gas, not sure how long that will last me…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Actually, the more you think about it, the weirder it gets.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She could be in some stages of Alzheimer's. Just go find her cart.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 37F out and raining hard. With 18" of snow on the ground It is going to be a mess in the morning. First time above freezing since before Christmas.
> 
> - johnstoneb


18" of snow in Boise? Boy that must be a record. When I and my family lived in Boise the average snow was less then 20" a year and less then 8" of rain for the 5 years we were there. I still remember the address which was

11187 Chapin Ave, Boise ID. Beautiful view of all the town around Boise to.


----------



## ssnvet

Be careful during the ice storm Bill, they are not to be taken lightly.

No energy to work in the shop today… Back to the salt mine tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My oldest Daughter and her family live in that mess. Hope they do not go out for several days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I have gas cans to hold 18 gallons.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks

We had a great three days in Montreal. World Junior hockey was something to watch. I actually like it better than NHL. The rules are sensible and it's more about the hockey than the flashy displays, light shows etc.
We sloshed through slush, hail and snow between the hotel and the Bell centre. 
We were home for the US/Canada gold medal game. Unbelievable and the US won in a shootout. Great hockey.

Now we all have miserable colds and it's back to school and work tomorrow.

No Bilbo Baggins, Lord of the Rings for me either

Gene - prayers for your family

Don - glad to hear the surgery went well

Hi to the guys I haven't met yet

Candy - tell Jim he's aging well for a WWII vet

What did I miss…..

Cold cold and colder here. Hockey, hockey and more hockey. Needing some shop time soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you're behind on Shop work. Even Marty got Shop time today.


----------



## bandit571

And someone else got their shop cleaned up…..

Just finished watching The Return of the King…...LONG movie.

Having McD's delivered to my place…....GrandBRATS have been taken home. AND their puppy.

The renters next door still haven't got their furnace fixed ( and NO heat) as the needed part won't get here till tomorrow. They are welcome to spend the night here iF it gets too cold over there….

is it Spring…Yet?


----------



## CFrye

Oh, believe me, I saw my house in the middle of that mess, Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm behind schedule, I may hafta borrow Randy when Monte gets done with him. I have 2 jobs that has been on hold waiting for winter break…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Show offs….

Yes. way behind on shop work. I need to tune up the bandsaw, and flip the blades on my planer. And after the shop was essentially used as a fridge over Christmas, it needs a really good tidy.

Off to bed for me. Big day at work tomorrow. File selection day to choose the next 'project' we'll be working on.
No lack of work in my field.

Toodles


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm pretty sure the only way I'll get shoptime is better meal planning, so I'm more efficient in the kitchen and everyone has leftovers for lunch.

So this week's menu includes
Ham and scalloped potatoes 
Homemade fried rice and store-bought egg rolls
Pork chops and mashed potatoes
shepherd's pie with the leftover mashed.

Surely that will earn me some shop points to redeem….


----------



## DIYaholic

Sorry Marty & Monte,
Y'all will have to survive without me….
I'm going to go do nothing at Sandra's Shop of Pins….
I really like the menu!!!


----------



## bandit571

Sounds good for Monday…what is for the rest of the week?

Just laid in a new supply of Black Tea,.....but they forgot the Bailey's to go with it….drat.

Tuesday around here is supposed to be NASTY…..and rain most of the week….Mid-January Thaw?


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, careful, may be more work going on there than our shops combined.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Excellent, you can do dishes!


----------



## johnstoneb

Arlin It was a record at 15" then we got 3 or 4 more before the rain.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Excellent, you can do dishes!
> 
> - Sandra


Paper plates & disposable flatware all around!!!


----------



## Gene01

Wow. Looks like a doozy, Bill. My old maid sister in IL is gonna get it, too. She's on 70, 65 mi. east of STL. Her house is all electric and no generator.

Thanks for the thoughts, Sandra. 
Upate: BIL's widow is doing amazingly well. You can see the relief in her face and demeanor. She's had a rough year.

Our standby generator has to run three each 3 hp pumps as well as the house and shop. It's a 22Kw Generac. Runs on it's own propane tank. Earlier this fall, we had a 10 hr outage and we hardly noticed. So, you are all welcome to our cozy abode if things get really bad.


----------



## mojapitt

If the lady with the gun says that you are doing dishes, you're doing dishes!


----------



## bandit571

Not so much the dishes, it is the pots and pans, KP Randy…..besides you will need to peel those potatoes, as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, give me the really cold, because that will make snow instead of ice.
The weather is still a long way off and may change, but somebody's gonna get it. Who will it be? Me, Candy, Arlin, Marty, Bandit, who?


----------



## CFrye

Hopefully, it's all 'much ado about nothing' and nobody gets it! I can dream.


----------



## mojapitt

I vote Marty gets it since he has nothing to do for the rest of the winter


----------



## bandit571

true, BUT, Marty then sends over here…..Just now getting decent looking trees around town, after the big Ice storm took out almost half the trees in Bellefontaine…..bad winter that year,,,19" of snow one day, 100 year flood the next week, the almost an inch of ice after that…..Don't even want that stuff around here, again..ever

Send it up to Stumpy's neck of the woods….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening,

Wow you folks been chatting a bunch. Spend a few hours in the shop and a few on the drawing computer designing a new cribbage board and you all fill this one up.

Glad to hear everyone is still above the snow and rain for now. I will gladly take snow over ice storms. We do not like them. Stay warm out there.

Got three (one of a kind) orders yesterday so no lack of creative thinking here for awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I love it when customers say "use your imagination". Boring building standard items.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning.

18 below freezing here before windchill is counted in. Runny noses are interesting in this weather.

Happy Monday.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Sandra. it was 18 this morning in the car - already 6 degrees warmer than yesterdays high!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed. Work is calling. I don't want to answer.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….. and 2° F hear in New England. Our forecast has it warming up > freezing and then raining, so I don't think we'll see your ice storm. Our weather is largely affected by the gulf stream, as we're close to the coast.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it cold out there??? I haven't noticed…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

The weatherman say's it's 21 out there and climbing for a high of 33 with a wintry mix later tonight. Sounds like the makings for a sloppy dog…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', got a nasty cold so, I took some Mucinex yesterday. Must not have been the non drowsy kind. Slept till 0:700. 
And, it's 50 degrees on the deck. Headed for 60 again today. Great start to the week.
Had planned to do some finishing yesterday but felt so punky it didn't get done. So, thats on the agenda for this AM. Then, start pulling some mesquite and maple for a rifle case.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine and +15. Maybe snow later but is good now.

Need to finish my designing then start a couple cribbage boards. I have several templates and patterns but changing a little so I can trace the pattern on leather with my laser. New idea but should work.


----------



## bandit571

Monday Morning Road Trip…..may even come home with some lumber….....BRB…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back at the FD. 
What to do today?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you're customers will find work for you


----------



## Gene01

> Bill, you re customers will find work for you
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Let's hope it's easy work with little traveling.


----------



## bandit571

Two part Road trip today….have to drop Craig off at his job, then a Lumber Run!


----------



## ssnvet

Home stretch at the salt mine…. tick-tock


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip to Lowes…3 @ 2×4 x 8' and a 1/4" x 2' x 4' plywood panel…...$16.62 after discount. Cheapest studs were $3.15 each…..Might take a while to mill these all down. Still working through the last batch of parts…

Taking a break for awhile…moving at the speed of Randy….


----------



## mojapitt

Nature has such an awesome sense of humor. 40s today (1st time over freezing in almost 3 weeks), Winter Weather Advisory tonight with frigid temperature and 30-50 mph winds. I tell you, it's a laugh a minute here.


----------



## bandit571

Day around here has turned…ugly. 40s and 50s most of the week, then back into "Winter" by Friday…

Could be a nice week to hide IN the shop? Seems to be a little late to hibernate….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's crazy Monte. We will be up to 60 Wednesday and then ice starting Friday.


----------



## bandit571

Salisbury Steak on Rice….

Had to stop work in the shop…one, for Supper, and two..back of the legs are cramping up….


----------



## ssnvet

Got a couple hours in the shop and made my first ever raised panel…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice, Matt.

Temperature is around 30 below freezing right now. Going to be 6 above freezing on Wednesday. I think Mother Nature is going through menopause….

No shop time. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Matt. Pretty wood.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good Matt, turned out nice.

Got up above 20 here today then about an hour ago it started snowing again and the wind came up. Down to 11 now so at least we did not get the rain they were talking about.

Tried a new idea doing leather work today. Have templates for drilling the holes in cribbage boards so when doing a leather covered one I used my laser to trace the tooling pattern on also. Easier than tracing paper and since it is the same drawing everything looks close to perfect. Now I will have to find some other part of the operation to screw up.


----------



## bandit571

I think I had way too much shop time today…

Raised panel looks good!

Need to "Fine tune" that Stanley 45 a bit. Didn't get enough done to write a blog about today. Need to read up on the camera a bit more…..Macro settings are driving me nuts. That, and having to resize all the pictures. Grrr, already miss the old camera.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get Uncle Charles out of the legs and the ribs….trying to stand up isn't the most fun item on the schedule.

Supposed to hit the mid 40s tomorrow, and 50s on Wednesday…...then the bottom drops out on Friday, again.

Here in Ohio, if you don't like the weather, wait a day, it will change, just not always for the better..


----------



## mojapitt

30 below shouldn't be allowed regardless what scale you are using.


----------



## bandit571

Anything below 50 above 0 should be banned.


----------



## MustacheMike

My goodness Sandra. You should move to Canada where it is warmer!!!!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 41 glorious degrees out here on the deck this AM. Prognostications are for 53 today and hi 40s and mid 50s for the next 9 days. I'll take it.
It appears that the dire predictions of ice storms across parts of the midwest will not come to fruition. They dodged the bullet, thank goodness.

Gonna use some of Charles' blotch control brew on some maple today. It did the job the last time. Good stuff. Now to find where I stored it.

Upholsterers called and said Morris #2 will be ready Monday the 16th. That means a trip to Tucson next week. Phyl's working on her Costco list. More TP and coffee beans.

Bandit, sounds like the dungeon reorganization has taken it's toll. Don't be blaming your uncle Art for your ambitious nature.

The Tide lost. I'm sad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Where did you see that Gene? They are still calling for icemageddon around here, but keep saying nothing is for certain until the storm comes over the Rockies.


----------



## mojapitt

We didn't get the blast last night that they called for. I won't hold it against them.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…. Tuesday's not gone with the wind yet, but it's on it's way.

Gene… I didn't see the game but they said on the radio this a.m. that it was a nail biter. Gotta respect teams that slug it out till the very end.

Question about Morris Chairs… Naugahyde or Real Leather? If leather, full grain, or bonded? (I think I know the answer, but I can buy the Nauga-butt on the cheap at work. And the world can always do with a few less pesky Naugas running loose in the wild).

I've got three people working out in our little garage machine shop today, and the owner is doing a walk through, so I think I can justify stealing both sides of the garage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We are supposed to have sustained wind of 35 with gusts up to 45 today. Might be interesting.
What about some rich Corinthian leather Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

In case you guys and gals have never seen a Nauga in the wild….










As you can see, they're rather intimidating. Keep your dogs and cats inside when you hear their cry.


----------



## mojapitt

Too many Corinthians also


----------



## mojapitt

I think that's a personal choice Matt. I still want to do some Morris Chairs.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I pulled up the forecast for St. Elmo, IL. Chance of overnight freezes for Thursday, Friday and Saturday. But highs are well above freezing for the next week. My sis says she's not going to worry. Midwest weather changes on a dime, though, as you know.

Matt, it's called "reconstituted leather". Son and DIL picked it out. It's soft and feels like leather. No naugas were harmed. 

Go for it Monte. Heckuva lot easier than a rocker. Well, having never made a rocker, I'm guessing.


----------



## mojapitt

How come naugas are always shown as being very small, but you don't find seams in large hydes?


----------



## HerbC

Matt,

I think you have to use the "real genuine imitation Naugahyde" if it's a Morris chair. You can use the cheap stuff if it's a Maurice chair.

BTW, thanks for the picture of the elusive Nauga beasts. The photos are hard to come by because the beasts are so shy.

Herb


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Gene, they are saying all rain on Sunday. The concern is ice build up at night causing power to go out. Definitely not the 17" of snow they hinted at days ago. My commute to work may be hairy on Sunday morn. Also have to watch out for Naugas crossing the road this time of year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Indy is calling for rain/sleet for Saturday morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I shot a purple Nauga once, got it hanging on the wall between the guppy and the antlerless chipmunk…..


----------



## bandit571

Ugly day outside today….almost as ugly as that face I saw in the mirror this morning….

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…..

Mr Gumption is knocking on my door, trying to decide whether to let him back in, after yesterday. Have a plane to tear down, and re-do. The sash cutter needs a lot of work, and not happy about the set up on the plane. need to get it working before too much else gets done…


----------



## mojapitt

> I shot a purple Nauga once, got it hanging on the wall between the guppy and the antlerless chipmunk…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Hopefully you had a licence for the Chipmunk


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

About 5 above here with less than an inch of snow and no wind. Chance of some more today but not what they originally predicted. No naugas here must be the weather.

Plow the sidewalks then back to work on cribbage boards. Fun when I can do both leather and wood on the same projects. Especially when it is walnut wood.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got out of bed and saw a wookie. It turned out to be the mirror on the bathroom door. I am sure that it was not near as bad as what bandit saw. 
During the winter of 77-78 many Snow-Sharks were reported in and around Louisville. Lots of photos on local TV at the time. Deadly critters!


----------



## MustacheMike

About 5" of snow over night, now sleet and freezing rain that will turn in to all rain. Typical winter life in the land between the lakes!


----------



## MustacheMike




----------



## boxcarmarty

It's so windy here, by the time I spell the word, it's in the neighbors yard…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> In case you guys and gals have never seen a Nauga in the wild….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, they re rather intimidating. Keep your dogs and cats inside when you hear their cry.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


They kind of look like starving Gnomes but with pointy ears, arms, and legs


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna finish off the ham salad and a handful of chips before returning to the WoodShack, well, I may measure the density of the foam and the separation between the seat and the back of the sofa with a proper distribution of weight evenly installed… Hmmm, I wunder if I can get a government grant for this testing???


----------



## Gene01

Aren't naugas migratory? Or, do they hibernate?


----------



## ssnvet

Mike….

That looks like the Giant Nauga, even more elusive than the normal size critters.

We fabricate foam seat pads for one of the large stadium seat manufacturers, which has their plant just two towns over. So as an employee, I can get the right density of fire retardant seat cushion foam, cut perfectly on a CNC wire machine for cost. We used to run a job with Naugahyde spray glued to a foam pad regularly, but the program died and the remaining rolls of material were sent to purgatory up in one of the mezzanines and now have an inch of dust on them. Unfortunately, it's blue.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Fridge

Hullo Mosquito…

and Hullo to anyone else new in here that I haven't seen yet! 

Been a crazy week….a friend of mine from childhood got evicted and needed a place to stay…so her and her boyfriend have been here and he (and she also to a certain extent…) have been finishing up what needed to be done in the upstairs apartment so that they can rent it….also, the work done gives them a head start on getting back on their feet since it will get them a few months rent free….I love the barter system and I'm happy that I can help them out. It's been a bit crowded here however in my small apartment since the building inspector hasn't given the upstairs apt the certificate of occupancy yet…but it's getting there…should have the inspection tomorrow…fingers crossed that the guy doesn't give me a laundry list of other things that need to be done…..

Other than that, there is probably (again) no way that I can catch up on all the posts here, but I hope you are all doing well…been busting my butt on listing on eBay and doing pretty good with it…my sales for December were up 24% over last year at the same time…I'm gonna say that it was due to me starting to use Pinterest a few months ago…downside of that is that I need more inventory! LOL…first world problems, I know…but when I ventured down into New Jersey last weekend, the snow was pretty bad and I only hit one estate sale…no real tools, but some other cool stuff was acquired….I'll just have to keep plugging away….

Have an outstanding day everyone!


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sue. Pintrest helped sales? I thought it was just to look at.

Good news on the apartment.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break, before the legs get crampy, again. Stanley #45 has been tuned back up, cutting much better now.

Got all five rails for ONE side done…only to find out I need one more made….Grrrr.

Got two corner posts cut to length…..maybe later I can resaw saw them down to size.

Marty: You did NOT need to send that wind my way…..the Mayor here is windy enough.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, since you are closest, wanna run over to the Woodpeckers manufacturing place and pick up a couple things for me?


----------



## bandit571

Need directions….

Craig worked on the camera last night, and used Max as a Guinea Pig for the adjustments…..will download in a bit, and see how the pictures turn out…

Running the Stanley 45 around a lot, makes the shoulders ache…..That thing is not the lightest plane in the till…

Craig is driving the van to work, don't feel like walking in this wind.


----------



## MadJester

> Hi Sue. Pintrest helped sales? I thought it was just to look at.
> 
> Good news on the apartment.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte…I was shocked as well…I've been using Twitter a lot over the past several years and built up a small following there which has helped with sales…I made up a Pinterest business account that also hooks up to Twitter…so if I post there, it also posts to Twitter, and subsequently, my FB business page AND personal page as well….

While Pinterest is mainly for looking at, many people use it for finding ideas…and they end up following you as you would on Twitter or FB…and they can group their searches by type…so if they like tools, they will have a section that they keep their followers in that are only tool related….it sounds weird, but it is the only thing that I have done differently in the last few months and the only thing that I think can account for my increase in sales….

I don't use either Twitter or Pinterest for much else other than posting my eBay listings, I rarely do any other kind of interaction on there, but it's simple and it seems to be working…so I'm not gonna jack that up! LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Woodpeckers manufacturing is outside of Cleveland. Hope, skip and jump right?


----------



## MadJester

OMG…Mike…that's hilarious!!


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe increase in sales is simply because you're awesome?


----------



## bandit571

5 hours, one way….weather might be a bit rough up that way…used to live near there (Akron, OH in the 70s) And know all about the Snow Belt Region.


----------



## bandit571

Well, some of the pictures look better than yesterday's…..poor Maxwell..









Got the "flash" in the eyes…

Seemed to make things a bit easier to post….









Might have enough "Good Pictures" to at least write up a blog….


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I think I'm closer - I'm only about 2 hours from Cleveland - maybe 3. They are in the snow belt though so no promises. 

Got the blade for the 98 rabbet plane yesterday - couldn't remember what I'd ordered! guess with the warm up I should take advantage and get out to the shop to grind a bit off the lever cap!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, what do you need? Woodpeckers is ~ 4.5 miles from my house.


----------



## mudflap4869

69 degrees out there, and no gumption to do anything. 
Dad built blades for jet engines in Cleveland during the 50s and 60s. The most miserable place on planet earth. Lake effect snow in the winter and muggy heat in the summer. Add the racial stresses and riots and you have hell on earth.
Pollution was so bad that the river running through the heart of the city caught fire and burned out of control. I don't care if the have free hot dogs, I aint gonna go there.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Jim, it's still the most miserable place on earth!


----------



## bandit571

And…Akron ain't much better….


----------



## ssnvet

Oh my… I was told Cleveland rocks. Say it aint so Joe :^p

Hey… at least you can get on over to Cedar Point and ride the Blue Streak!


----------



## mojapitt

I look at several pieces from Woodpeckers. I just can't overcome the cost. It's like a lot of the top rated tools, it can be easier to do a good job with good tools. However, I come from a long line of tightwads. I just can't bring myself to spend the money.


----------



## mojapitt

Riding the Blue Streak (or any roller coaster) is not anywhere in my game plan.


----------



## bigblockyeti

During the summer it could be a nice place to visit. They did a half assed job of prettying up the parts that most people would see for the RNC last year but way too much corruption and greed has spilled into the suburbs. Where my wife works, everyone who has the option of working remotely has moved away.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not saying that my 3/4 ton Ford F250 is rough riding, but the steps on my pedometer went up about 2000 a day since I bought it.


----------



## bandit571

Almost have ONE corner post resawn, and molding done. Foot has been milled as well. One down three to go.

Have come to the conclusion that I NEED a new blade for this bandsaw….Takes too dang long to saw lumber..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte, that thing has front leaf springs. My newer one has front coil springs. You may also have a plow kit with heavier front springs. That will make it even worse as far as ride goes. New shocks may help. I think I'm due for some on mine. Original ones have 150,000 miles.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it still looks like that storm will roll right over the top of you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Massive head cold has hit like a ton of bricks. And my son is learning the trumpet. Great combo


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems there's no doubt it's coming. The question is what kind of precip will fall…...


----------



## mojapitt

> Massive head cold has hit like a ton of bricks. And my son is learning the trumpet. Great combo
> 
> - Sandra


Is that a metric tons?

Could be worse, he could be learning drums.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully it will be rain or snow. None of that ice crap.


----------



## MadJester

> Maybe increase in sales is simply because you re awesome?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well…that is true… LOL


> Massive head cold has hit like a ton of bricks. And my son is learning the trumpet. Great combo
> - Sandra


Oh, no! Feel better soon…and as my Grandfather used to say when I played the piano…"Can you play Far Far Away?"....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have spent the better part of the past couple of days cleaning and rearranging the shop and I have come to the conclusion that a person can have too many tools…..


----------



## mudflap4869

The Emerald Necklace sting of parks was a great place for family outings, until groups of blacks began to assault the visitors. Then it became a place to avoid at all cost. Most public areas have become the same way, no safe zones anywhere today. I struggle to NOT feel prejudices, but I am also intelligent enough to face facts.


----------



## mojapitt

> I have spent the better part of the past couple of days cleaning and rearranging the shop and I have come to the conclusion that a person can have too many tools…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You're mistaken, you just need a bigger shop


----------



## bandit571

Shoulders are sore, for some reason today….

Every time I go to the shop, I have to haulass back up the steps to the Little Boys Room…..might call it a night for tonight. They are starting to have power lines going down around the county, due to the 45+ mph winds that Marty was so good to send me. And…we do NOT have a generator for this house….


----------



## bandit571

Just had a visitor stop by, to pick up the old (6 yrs) Dovetail Jig. Did a shop tour as well

One too many trips into the shop today,....I am le pooped, as Pepe Lepew would say..

Maybe tomorrow I can get something done in the shop….maybe?

There is a Severe Thunder Storm warning for a few nearby counties….right now. Must be Ohio Weather…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hi Sue, glad you are getting the apartment done and rented.

Bandit that camera takes good pictures. Looks like the flash works better than mine.

Monte just quit driving in the pasture so much and lower the step count. Mine rides pretty good but the diesel engine maybe adds enough weight to make it ride better.

Sandra sounds like you need a stout drink and ear plugs.

Marty if you really have too many tools just send some to MT.


----------



## mojapitt

As we prepare for our trip, I really wish I could stay home.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that is blasphemy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty that is blasphemy.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Um, Sorry…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I may take this opportunity and update my shop pics when I'm done…..


----------



## bandit571

Mark: Have yet to even try the flash down in the shop.

Thunderstorms were well south of here, all we got was a lot of rain.

Still updating the shop..may be a while before any pictures of the shop get their updates…..


----------



## bandit571

need a refill in my can of Mountain Dew…hmmm, do happen to have a bottle of Vodka in the freezer…...BRB


----------



## Festus56

That is good Bandit. I have to use the flash most of the time and try to eliminate the bright spot.

Glad I don't have to travel this time of year. I drove for enough years that it is nice just to hibernate this winter!!


----------



## bandit571

"2 fingers of Absolut" should be enough for a cold, blusterly night?


----------



## Festus56

> "2 fingers of Absolut" should be enough for a cold, blusterly night?
> 
> - bandit571


That would tip me over for all week. Me and vodka do not get along very well


----------



## mojapitt

My wife is Russian and does not like vodka. I am very happy with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

These calls can stop anytime. I need to go to bed.
No absolut for me. It will have to be ovaltine tonight.


----------



## bandit571

out of Irish Whisky, the Vodka will just have to do. It's not the high powered stuff…..

Will see what time the shop opens tomorrow. Might try to get something done…..resaws….mortises chopped…crosscuts done….something maybe will get done…I hope. out of shape, not used to do a full days work in the shop….that will have to change, too. Maybe keep a log of how many hours I spend down there? nah..too much like a job, then. besides, who is going to pay for the "overtime"?


----------



## Gene01

Or milk…...


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm bacon.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… No fair showing pics of bacon after breakfast time has passed an I'm already at the salt mine.

Hump day hath cometh…. temps in the 40s though. I just hope the gravel portion of our drive melts all the way, or else we'll be left with a hockey rink.


----------



## Gene01

44 degrees here on the mesa. Will be 55. Not bad temps but this wind is annoying. Started last night and hasn't abated. 
Google's weather says it at 20 mph. Judging from the bent over trees, it's at least 35 mph. It's blowing our dirt to Utah. Leaves the rocks, though.
Found the container of blotch control from Charles N. I had put it back in the original shipping box. Seems I bought it 1/7/07. It wasn't spoiled.

Just read that FOMCO is bringing back the Bronco and the Ranger. It's about time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It seems our customers decided I shouldn't get much sleep last night. I got about 2 1/2 hours between calls. Had two fires, one of which I was first in with the nozzle and put the fire out which was a fully involved bed fire. Bacon sounds good. Where is that fridge?

I saw that Gene. It said the bronco would be a 2020 model. Will that be out in 2020 or much earlier? I think I also heard about the ranger. I think it will be a bigger truck than it used to be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The original Ranger was a full size…..


----------



## mojapitt

Travel South Dakota…...............


----------



## DonBroussard

Safe travels for you and your fellow travelers, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Hope it stays that clear all the way to Bloomington and back, Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

It is +1 right now going to get to +2 they say. Another 2" of snow last night.

Safe travels Monte, I know that road well, it is less than scenic in the winter and pretty desolate.

Bacon !! Looks like you stocked up Gene.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, R&T speculates a 4, 6, and 8 cyl option. And a diesel. Possibly 3 bed lengths to include 7'er. 2019 sales date.
A single cab and a 6' bed would be my choice. 4wd and a V8, of course.


----------



## mojapitt

Oy, oy, a wind break.


----------



## mojapitt

Oy, oy, a wind break.


----------



## Gene01

> Bacon !! Looks like you stocked up Gene.
> 
> - Festus56


Had to, Mark. I'm on a low carb diet. (-:


----------



## HerbC

> Travel South Dakota…...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And I thought only Texas had miles and miles of nothing but miles and miles…

Silly me.

Herb


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy let me feed your addiction.
http://www.auctionzip.com/auction-lot/1-Stanley-Plane-Fine-Conditionat.-Dec.-24,-1_16B45EE8D4/
There are a lot of nice planes in this auction.


----------



## bandit571

" I can see for miles and miles.."

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy.. Boss NEEDS to go to the store, I need to go buy a bandsaw blade…

Down to 1 pound of bacon in the fridge…..


----------



## mojapitt

Herb, this is scenic compared to North Dakota. Ask Mark.


----------



## Festus56

> Herb, this is scenic compared to North Dakota. Ask Mark.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is what Jamie said when I showed her your first picture !


----------



## mojapitt

Mitchell SD is now home to the worst toilet paper dispenser ever. JMHO


----------



## bandit571

New bandsaw blade has been bought….need to find Mr. Gumption so the blade can be installed. Without waking up Uncle Charles (Horse).......Might get a few more things done today….mid 50s outside, today and tomorrow.

The Mid January Thaw is happening….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, it'll be interesting to see what options they offer and more importantly if Ford will again let you configure your vehicle the way you want instead of how their profit margins will best benefit. The other thing that concerns me is what they'll want for it, in a day and age where they can ask $70K for a "platinum" F-150 and around $90K for an aluminum, diesel F-350 I wouldn't be too surprised to see a small truck with an MSRP of $40+K. If Toyota can do it and actually sell them then why not?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
I always grab a hand full, when at truck stops and other places of fine dining to use as 320 grit sand paper.


----------



## rhybeka

the only shop time I've gotten in is installing our old four section laundry sorter into my winter shop room and getting it loaded up with stuff that was sitting on the floor in that room. I can actually see the floor now and there's somewhere (allbeit sawdusty) to sit. I believe the next task is to make the jaws on my vise taller (thanks Marty!) and hopefully finish my leg vice so I can start playing with my planes


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte/Charles-We call that kind of toilet paper "John Wayne toilet paper" because it's rough, it's tough, and it doesn't take crap off of anybody.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you're storm is called Juniper. Kinda woodworking theme.


----------



## mudflap4869

Only 71 degrees today. Just might freeze to death on the weekend if the predictions hold true. 
Sever language forecast for the shop this afternoon as I try to shine up some green dyed, spalted, Tamarind wood. DA me picked it out as a knife scale. Have worked on it for several days (a few minutes at a time), and have invented several new blasphemies concerning it. Candy looked it up on the Jenka scale and it came in at 2690. Harder than Chinese algebra.
Ha! The joke is on her. I gave her a 2×6 x 1/4 inch piece to do something with. To expensive to waste and not big enough for a major project.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- I know I'm a little late to the Naugahyde debate. But here's my opinion…

If it will LOOK like vinyl, I wouldn't do it. I haven't seen your chair, but I assume you put a lot of work into it, and it looks great. To most people, vinyl looks industrial and cheap. Leather is very expensive, especially good leather (I would stay away from bonded leather). And it may not be in the budget. But I would consider using a good upholstery fabric before a vinyl. Lots of Morris chairs were upholstered with cloth.

An exception would be if you could find a good faux leather. Some look real, and are even more durable (especially if you spill something on it.)


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, this one was upholstered in what the company claimed was reconstituted leather. It looks and feels like leather.


----------



## bandit571

hey….2 hours IN the shop today,,,in a single stretch, no less. When I was changing out the old, DULL blade, I found a short section of 1/4" wide blade wedged in there….Removed that, re-ferred & re-aligned the saw for the new blade….and went to work on the resaws for today. The deep resaws ( 3-1/2") took a while, the rest was a breeze to do…..I even tried a bit of chisel work..









Had to dig all of this out..









Decided that was too much like work, and went with Plan Boris….









In that I'll dig into the sides just enough to flush mount the rest. much less work.

Bench is full of parts, need a place to set some aside. I have some plane work to do, next time I'm down there….

Most boring road? That stretch of interstate between Chicago and Sparta, WI…...


----------



## bandit571

Supper is over, debating going back to the shop, for a while…...hopefully I can evade Uncle Charles…..

Planes to push around…or…..dados to chop out…..both sound like a four letter word…..Work…


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw question: Will need to saw a bunch of parts to about 3/4" thickness…..like resawing slabs from the edges of 2×4s. Saw has quite a bit of "drift". Wonder IF I could make a pointy little jig I could clamp to the table of the saw, and set it at 3/4" from the blade? Would the "point" of the jig be at the tooth line, or further back?

Does not need to be all that tall, either. Maybe a 1x ?


----------



## bandit571

well, that is strangely ironic…..in a thread about Ted's the Spammer…..a spammer just posted a "review" of the Ted's site. bleeding amazing, wot?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why does the bandsaw have a lot of drift?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought this was a cool picture - from a retailer who wanted some 'action' shots


----------



## bandit571

Old Texas Craftsman 12".......cool blocks don't quite work that well. End I am pushing on, has to be angled to the left of the blade…..usually, sometimes not. Depends on it's mood, and what lumber is being sawn.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool picture Sandra


----------



## bandit571

> I thought this was a cool picture - from a retailer who wanted some action shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Sandra


Better than using a few fingers to push it along…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you figure out what to do as far as speeding production to fewer steps? A Williams & Hussey molder for $650 or $700 (can't remember). Something like that with power feed would allow you have custom ground knives that can be changed out quickly when dull. Unfortunately I don't see deals like that come along too often, from my experience they're usually quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Momcanfixit

yeti - the issue is that the cuts are all cross grain which means the length of the piece is dictated by the width of the board. The consensus was that the holder wouldn't work cross grain and that the pieces were too small.
If you have any ideas, I'm all ears. Just talk loudly because I'm all congested.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Sandra*- Love those Bench Dogs push blocks!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, tighten the blade a bit more and set the cool blocks snug against the blade. Then, the pointy part should contact the wood at the teeth.


----------



## bandit571

Will give it a try this weekend….


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff told me that some areas didn't clear snow very well. Yup, we're in one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, what size blades (length) do you have???


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good action picture Sandra.

Just like being at home only more people Monte?

Bandit this is my resaw jig. Works great. Either the way it is in the picture or remove the hold downs and turn the other way and clamp to the fence. For shorter wood just take the top half off to lower the top guide closer.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Ho Nubbers,

Stumpy… I'm still in the planning phases. Though I do have a nice cache of White Oak that I have set aside for the build.

Shop time tonight… I finished raising the rest of the panels. This one is my favorite.










More pics on my blog.


----------



## bandit571

> bandit, what size blades (length) do you have???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Blade is 80" long, and I'm using a 1/2" wide blade @ 6tpi ( Olson from Lowes)


----------



## bandit571

> Good Evening All,
> 
> Good action picture Sandra.
> 
> Just like being at home only more people Monte?
> 
> Bandit this is my resaw jig. Works great. Either the way it is in the picture or remove the hold downs and turn the other way and clamp to the fence. For shorter wood just take the top half off to lower the top guide closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


Went to the shop, made a pointy end on a 1×6. Just a pair of 45* cuts towards the center. Needs a bit of fine tuning, but works for thinner stuff. I'll see about building one like yours…


----------



## bandit571

Went back to the shop, for a bit….paying for that now, back is sore. Daylighted that mortise, and then chiseled out two more places for the rails…..work in progress. Getting that 45 to meet with the other 45 is a royal PITA. Second one looks better than the first one. Have to mark each part to show what goes where…..

Will see what goes on in the morning…...


----------



## mudflap4869

My least favorite activity is lying there watching a digital clock tick off the minutes. Each minute takes an hour to pass. Just to much excitement for this old mans heart to take. So after 3 hours and 18 minutes I am up again. 
The pain doc is supposed to insert some wires into my spinal column today. I have had the pain for more than 50 years at a constant 2-3 level, but a little stress it shoots up to 7-8. A bit more stress and it is off the scale, then my legs collapse and I am on the ground totally destroyed. That is ugly to see and experience. 
I just pray that this procedure does the trick.
In 1967 I was in a truck wreck. When it hit I was thrown around the cab and my lower back struck the gear shift lever. The lever broke off at the floor and I had the opportunity to lay in traction for severl days, then a full body cast for 3 months. By golly life is just a laugh a minute, aint it?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world from Jeff' world. Unfortunately time doesn't allow me to actually meet Jeff or other LJs who contacted me before we came. My wife said that we will definitely be back though. She likes what she has seen here.

Off to USCIS shortly.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, life isn't fair. The only thing I can offer comes from a friend at work. He said at least the pain told him that he was still alive


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, part of your problem may be too many TPI. Sawdust builds up in the kerf and causes the blade to want to wander. My resaw blades are 3 TPI. 
You can use a fence set to the angle the blade likes. Start a rip in a 1 X, let the blade do it's wandering. Without trying to correct the angle, stop the saw and mark the angle on the table. Then clamp the fence to that angle. 
This works most of the time. But, your pointy guide and a 3 TPI blade will likely be your best bet.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am a believer in the Alex Snodgrass theory that a properly setup band saw should not drift at all. One thing that made a big difference for my saw was I started setting the blade so the teeth tracked in the center of the wheel rather than centering the whole blade itself. The extra support for the teeth kept the blade from turning in the cut, and eliminated all drift on my saw.

Here's a video of one of Snodgrass' demos. I learned a LOT from him.





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

We have not heard from Bill much. Bad day at the FD?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already up to 6deg. here and going higher with sunshine.

Jim I hope the procedure works. That is too long to have pain.

That is a good video Stumpy. A must watch for everyone with a bandsaw.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy..

Boss "NEEDS' to go to the store for a few things…..store is 2 miles away. Will be gone for almost….2 hours…

Haven't seen many places around here that sell 80" blades. Lowes does, but not the 3 tpi. I know Sears used to, but I can't remember the tpi on theirs….


----------



## Gene01

That video is why I bought the Carter guides. Best upgrade I could've made for my little Shopsmith bandsaw.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*ROUTER SKILLS-* I posted two new videos here on Lumberjocks, if anyone is interested. One shows you how to make fancy crown moldings with common router bits. The other shows an easy way to cut a tapered sliding dovetail to spruce up your dado work. Enjoy!


----------



## CFrye

Procedure is done. We are at Denny's for late breakfast then homeward bound. Neither one of us slept worth a hoot last night. Nap is calling.


----------



## StumpyNubs

MMMMMMMM…. Denny's breakfast….


----------



## CFrye

He did well!


----------



## mojapitt

Sorry, but the only Dennys we had in our area pretty much sucked and didn't survive long. Not sure how others are.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl refuses to step foot in a Dennys. Sad, cuz I love their scrambles.


----------



## JL7

Hey Monte, so I cleaned the house for nothing??

Plus - I wasn't going to tell you, but I was going to recruit you for a little glue up task…..I did myself last night and it sucked!










Hope everyone is well…...gotta go back to work….....


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, after I explained "The Mall of America", she has made it clear that we are coming back in the near future.


----------



## JL7

The Mall is actually an amazing feat of architecture….and would recommend you stop just to say holy crap this thing is huge….it has no heating or cooling in it, but maintains stable conditions year round…....

We'll catch ya next time you're in town….........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here I am Monte. Night before last I got only a few hours of sleep with ems calls and fires. Spent yesterday preparing for the ice storm. Did some work on my generator. I tried to track down a new carburetor for it, but no luck. I then spent an hour taking the carb apart and put back on. It runs the same. There's a fuel jet I'm missing somewhere. Then I went to bed at 8pm. This morning I went and picked up a spare gen. It's a diesel. Most likely I won't need it and will sell it next week. Now I have to go change the oil in my truck as I'm way overdue.

It's too bad you didnt get to meet up with Jeff, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Jeffy, that is one unique shelving unit. It's plain to see why the glue up was a biotch. 
Let me guess, every shelf gets a tall object?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes my little tractor is too small, but sometimes she's just right. Lifted the heavy generator right out of the truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's very cool Jeff. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, that's a great display shelf idea.


----------



## CFrye

We are home. 
Jeff, as the guy on Laugh In would say "Very interesting".
G'night, Gracie!
ZZZzzzzz


----------



## bandit571

While sitting in the van, waiting on the Boss to finish shopping in Wall E. World…....wind changed direction…...and was making the van rock quite a bit. Black clouds coming down from the north end of town…...had a good, old Gulley Washer, with thunder and lightning going on…..no hail, though.

Might get busy in the shop after Lunch,,, IF there isn't a creek running through the shop. Not much else on the schedule for today…


----------



## mojapitt

Just ate at Famous Dave's in Owatonna. Next to one of the great Cabelas stores.

The significance is, Famous Dave's in Rapid City is the 1st restaurant in took her to. That meal was awful. So I was very surprised when she asked to try this one. This meal was great. She will eat here again, but not in Rapid City.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte our famous daves used to be great now it's not. They are hit or miss.


----------



## bandit571

Just dug around in the left index finger…..I had picked up a splinter in there, from somewhere….FINALLY got it dug out.

A nice place to eat around here is called "The Golden Corral" Buffet style, but decent food. Unless….you happen to drive through DeGraff, OH. There is a place called the DeGraff Creamery. besides some very excellent Ice Cream, they have some very good food. Years ago, the Holiday Traffic coming through from Dayton, OH heading for Indian Lake would stop in the place. Early to mid 60s, the owner would even set up a movie screen to show a movie or two. Usually on either a friday or saturday evening. Long time ago…....


----------



## bandit571

Trying to hide from Mr. Gumption…..I was supposed to be IN the shop @ 1400 hrs…..oh well. Awaiting Mr. Motivation to get me out of this chair…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I love Minnesota, BUT, interstate 90 across the southern edge is terrible. We have some graveled County roads smoother than that.


----------



## JL7

Yeah Monte - we get some frost heaves here:






Thanks for all the comments folks…..and yes Gene….space for tall things and short things…......

I like the little tractor Bill…..my snowblower is broken again….I want a little tractor…..


----------



## MadJester

> Mitchell SD is now home to the worst toilet paper dispenser ever. JMHO
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 That just can't be a good thing…..



> Monte
> I always grab a hand full, when at truck stops and other places of fine dining to use as 320 grit sand paper.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


But I've heard it can leave bits behind….that can't be a good thing either…LOL

Well, had the inspection for the apartment yesterday and of course he picked apart a few stoopid things….he's scheduled to come back in tomorrow…I know he has a job to do, but he knows the people that did the major work with the electric and the plumbing…and the rest is all new as well (we drywalled over the old plaster, put BIN on the old paint on the trim and then painted over it….new bathroom sink, etc…) so I think he just gets bored and needs something to keep him occupied….fingers crossed that it passes tomorrow…it's too dang crowded in my apt!!! (But my friends boyfriend does cook pretty good…so I've got that going for me!! LOL)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember that video Jeff. Awesome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck with that Sue. That will be huge to get that done.


----------



## DonBroussard

DAVE! Sorry, wrong Dave. We don't have any Dave's here, but we do have Denny's.

Candy-Glad to hear Jim's procedure went well. Therapy to follow?

I didn't chime in, but I did enjoy the recent discussion of naugas. Y'all crack me up sometimes!

Jeff-Interesting shelf design. Is that for you, or for sale/commission?


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got done planning about 500 bdft of misc wood for cutting boards. But better to make something out of it then to scrap it. I stopped when the wood stated pushing the pile of shavings. So 4 cbft of shavings that I need to find something to do with. It's over flowing the 55 gal Rubbermaid container now.


----------



## Festus56

That is a neat shelf Jeff. Can see the glue up would be fun for one person.

Our Famous Dave's here is a great place to eat. We go there at least once a month.

Good luck with the inspection Sue.

Bill at least you are prepared whether you need it or not.


----------



## bandit571

Taking a BREAK! 2 hours of making sawdust and shavings….I'm pooped…..









making chips fly…..









That space on the end? Well, I had to trim the end where things went together…









Got a few done..









But I needed to make one more rail, before I could go any farther. 
Might have enough done to make a blog, later…maybe….


----------



## bandit571

> Just got done planning about 500 bdft of misc wood for cutting boards. But better to make something out of it then to scrap it. I stopped when the wood stated pushing the pile of shavings. So 4 cbft of shavings that I need to find something to do with. It s over flowing the 55 gal Rubbermaid container now.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Do like I do with a pile of shavings…..haul it out back to the garden plot, and spread it out. Springtime, I can cover the mess with a few bags of Topsoil, and call it good.


----------



## mojapitt

BTW, wife has been officially approved for her green card. Happiness abounds.


----------



## Gene01

I've read that wood shavings take more nitrogen to break down than they put back. True or not?
I know Walnut dust/ shavings will kill plants. Done made that mistake. Phyl was not pleased.


----------



## mojapitt

Shavings from green lumber is not good for gardens. However, like many things in nature, after it starts decomposing, it adds a lot of acid and other nutrients to the soil.

Walnut has a natural herbicide against other plants. Sucks to be them, I will keep the Walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

I put shavings (not dust) into small paper lunch sacks and use them as fire starters. Any you all didn't know that my other moniker is "one match Matt" :^p

Another big design review meeting for the new crate project. We have a blanket order for 25 crates, shipping 3 to 4 a week. We've shipped 5 so far and they have been very well received but need a few minor tweaks. The meeting went very well and I summarized my thoughts on the account to my boss on the ride home….. "this is what it feels like to be in like Flynn" :^)

After filling my shop with dust and vacuuming up piles of it under my router table, I'm going to do a quick shop project build after the Hope Chest is done, but before I start the Morris Chair. A proper router table base. Going to slap it together with pocket screws and Melamine with a solid wood face frame. Basing the design on this one… but with my old Rockler Top.










It's not like I have too many projects going already :^o

Time to head home for suppah.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice router station Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That'll do Matt. Nice table.

Just got the call that the boys school is cancelled. Assistant principal singing, ice, ice baby.


----------



## Festus56

Matt that will be nice. Whish I had room for a stand alone router table like that.

Congratulations to Mrs. Monte !!


----------



## Gene01

Hey, missed Monte's post. Hearty congratulations to the Mrs.


----------



## mojapitt

Took a picture of the badlands from scenic overlook for ya'll


----------



## Momcanfixit

Congratulations to Mrs. Monte!

Long crazy day at work today. Mixed myself a drink that might have been a tad too strong. Need a a good night sleep and some shop time. Going into sawdust withdrawal.

Toodles, all you miscreants and malfeasants


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, maybe now you should post a good old-fashioned rant!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah yes, it has been awhile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nope, checked the rant meter and it's at zero. Historic moment.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You didn't drink too much…...otherwise you would have told us all you loved us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's weird Monte…...I don't remember the badlands looking like that.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have a husband I like most of the time, great kids, a job that pays the bills and challenges me everyday, a roof over my head and some fabulous friends. And a shop with LED lights. Mark it on the calendar folks, I have no complaints

And before I insert my foot in my mouth, good night.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and I love you guys….. you all rock….. seriously…..


----------



## Festus56

There Sandra is back !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody have one of these?


----------



## CFrye

Yay, Leanna!!
Sue, the sun'll come out tomorrow!
Don, no therapy. Restrictions are: no bending from the waist; no twisting; no lifting more than 5#; no reaching overhead until the leads(wires) are removed next week. They will call daily, to walk us through making adjustments as needed. 
One of the company reps called to talk to Jim a few days ago to get more info. She asked him what his daily pain level was. She was stunned when he said 2-3 on a 0-10 scale. Obviously, she was used to my ER patient's answers of *15-100!*(all the while texting on their phone)...
Great low key image, Monte!
Sandra, we love you, too!
Bill, that is awesome *IF* the crank turns! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Too much like work…


----------



## bandit571

> Took a picture of the badlands from scenic overlook for ya ll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Must have been up in the Black Hills?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, maybe they can give you a remote to speed him up/down or shut him off?


----------



## mojapitt

> Anybody have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, hmmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

It does cut down on the use of fossil fuels. Where do you oil the chain?


----------



## firefighterontheside

At the speed that thing is gonna be turning oil may not be needed.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it would reduce the number of accidental deaths from chainsaws


----------



## mojapitt

I think we need some words of wisdom from Randy here


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would also reduce the number of trees cut down.


----------



## bandit571

The Rare Stihl D-23…...


----------



## bandit571

Might have done just a wee bit too much in the shop today…....almost time to say..

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## mudflap4869

33 degrees and the wind coming off an iceberg 15 mph. I was tempted to put on a long sleeved shirt, but I rode it out. 
Strapped and taped up like I am ready for shipment by the USPS. The good news is that I don't have to bathe for a week. Aint that Candy a lucky woman?


----------



## mojapitt

> 33 degrees and the wind coming off an iceberg 15 mph. I was tempted to put on a long sleeved shirt, but I rode it out.
> Strapped and taped up like I am ready for shipment by the USPS. The good news is that I don t have to bathe for a week. Aint that Candy a lucky woman?
> 
> - mudflap4869


I am sure Candy feels very lucky.


----------



## Festus56

Did you make it home Monte?


----------



## CFrye

> 33 degrees and the wind coming off an iceberg 15 mph. I was tempted to put on a long sleeved shirt, but I rode it out.
> Strapped and taped up like I am ready for shipment by the USPS. The good news is that I don t have to bathe for a week. Aint that Candy a lucky woman?
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> I am sure Candy feels very lucky.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There are no words that describe how 'lucky' I feel…


----------



## DIYaholic

*WORDS OF WISDOM*

"Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before you get tired." ~Jules Renard

"The trouble with the rat-race is that, even if you win, you're still a rat." ~ Lily Tomlin

"Happiness is having a large, loving, caring, close-knit family in another city." ~ George Burns

"The surprising thing about young fools is how many survive to become old fools." ~ Doug Larson

Hmmm…..


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you Randy. I really do feel better now.


----------



## rhybeka

/snicker/ /flop/ morning all. Better have my hot chocolate before the others get here. Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning…..or is it. It's 26° and raining hard. So it begins.
Sounds good Jim…..no shower for a week, if I was out on a backcountry trip.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mixed myself a drink that might have been a tad too strong.
> 
> - Sandra


I prefer extra effective…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Happy Friday the 13th!
> 
> - rhybeka


It's Beka's fault…..


----------



## mojapitt

No happiness here. Wife is down with bad tooth and bronchitis. And when the wife isn't happy….......


----------



## boxcarmarty

> *WORDS OF WISDOM*
> 
> "Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before you get tired." ~Jules Renard
> 
> "The trouble with the rat-race is that, even if you win, you re still a rat." ~ Lily Tomlin
> 
> "Happiness is having a large, loving, caring, close-knit family in another city." ~ George Burns
> 
> "The surprising thing about young fools is how many survive to become old fools." ~ Doug Larson
> 
> "Hmmm…..'' ~ Randy
> 
> - DIYaholic


----------



## mojapitt

> Mixed myself a drink that might have been a tad too strong.
> 
> - Sandra
> 
> I prefer extra effective…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I believe that Marty has my favorite outlook on life.


----------



## rhybeka

tool cleaning question - I'm in the process of stripping paint off of a spokeshave that has - can't remember the term- corrugated? bumps on the handle for better non-slip grip. somehow I've ended up with paint and citristrip built up inbetween the bumps. I've tried using a toothpick and sandpaper to get it out, but I don't want to smooth the bumps off…yet. ideas on getting the gunk out?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, whiskey works great for that tooth, ya might wanna give her some too…..


----------



## bandit571

From the world of Knotscott….
"Happiness is like wetting your pants, everyone can see the results, but only you can feel the warmth"

Friday Morning Road Trip is about to happen…..might even involve a Lumber Run….

Morning to ya, Fellow Rats and Randy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I usually just use a wire wheel in the drill press….BRASS wire wheel. It will remove the gunk, but not the metal. It might even shine the metal up.


----------



## CFrye

Beka, wire brush or even a tooth brush?
Bandit types faster than I. ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Coming down with a case of the Creeping Crud this morning…...whom do I blame it on? Might just slip over to Menards this morning…...


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you getting Bill's storm?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Storm ETA - 7pm…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Candy, are you getting Bill s storm?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She can have it.


----------



## mojapitt

After seemingly weeks of a weather assault on us, we're supposed to be reasonably nice and seasonal.


----------



## CFrye

No, thank you! It was raining earlier. 32 degrees now and headed up to 43. More rain in the forecast. Waiting for the Nevro (stimulator) people to call so we can adjust Jim and go Day Day.


----------



## CFrye

> After seemingly weeks of a weather assault on us, we re supposed to be reasonably nice and seasonal.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What, exactly does that mean to you? I thought South Dakota in the winter meant blizzards!?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, did they give you a remote control for Jim?


----------



## mojapitt

Historically, December and January are our driest months. February and March are the worst. Of course the concern is that if our driest left 36" of snow, what is the worst months going to be like?


----------



## Gene01

Juging fom the scenery, I'm guessing you made back, so welcome home, Monte and Leanna. BTW, you need a flash on your camera.

More WOW, " if at first you don't succeed sky diving's not for you."

We'll be delivering Morris #2 Thursday. So, yesterday I remortgaged the house so I can pick up some mesquite.

And, here's a commentary on today's culture.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, kids (and adults too) constantly having their faces buried in their phones is the reason my kids will only have a "kids" phone with only four buttons for calling (no texting) only four different numbers until they're 16. After that they can have a very, very basic flip phone.


----------



## theoldfart

> Anybody have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Crosscut or rip?


----------



## mojapitt

I think crosscut would be easier


----------



## mojapitt

Morning is better at home


----------



## bandit571

learned a good lesson today…..IF the cashier THINKS all nine boards in a stack are the same….who am I to argue?

3


Code:


 $0.92 and 6

 $3.99…....If she thinks the "6" are the same as the 3 pieces…."Yes, they are.." is the proper response…..after all, I am not called Bandit for nothing…

Might have all the lumber to finish the case, except maybe the frame for the top. And, still have enough pocket money to but a few drawers worth of boards.

Resting up, after Lunch. I MIGHT just go and hide in the shop the rest of the day…might have a few wooden things to work on….


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. I'll have to see if I have a brass brush in the actual shop. I don't think I have a brass wire wheel - may have to check HF. I'd like to hide in my shop this weekend I'm just not sure what to work on. I've got a bunch of scrap 1/2" ply I'm thinking about a drawer/box for my plane till. If I go and get the rest of my scraps from Whit's I may be able to fashion a small storage thing for the base of my mini bench to add a bit more weight and store my growing collection of hand tools. (I blame Bandit).


----------



## bandit571

Had to take the Boss out to Wall E World a bit ago. Maybe this evening I can hide in the shop..

Rode around in Wallmart on the "go-kart" shopping cart…..Packs of sand paper seemed to fly off the shelf and into the basket, a power strip and a outlet went in, too. Then a few packs of wood screws, and a thing of glue…..decided to head for the check out lanes…..

One couple ahead of me in the checkout, should have been a 3 minute wait…....they needed a CSM to come and re-check out everything that had been rung up….I think I could have taken a nap while waiting….And,...I still beat the Boss to the van.

Nice and sunny here, you can see the storm cloud way off to the south. Just about 40 or so outside. If it weren't for that cold-arsed North wind, it would be a nice day out there….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm getting a snow report from the southern border, AJ, can ya confirm???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been repairing the stile on a cabinet door this morning that my niece was kind enough to bring me. I'll charge her $1200. but it'll probably be a freebie…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Marty, the relation discount can be very annoying.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got a call from a telemarketer in NY state if I wanted a free quote to have my driveway paved. I told them "No" since I assumed it would be cost prohibitve. Now I am thinking that I should tell them to run over and give me that "Free estimate".


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps… and Happy Friday…








I had some puttering time at the salt mine today, so I banged out a model for the new router table… Nothing earth shattering, but it's always fun to do.

I don't think I need toe kicks, when the casters are already lifting it up 4" The top right drawer spot is for the remote switch. And I found three sheets of either Oak or Ash plywood left over from the old millwork days that I can buy on the cheap. I just might be able to put this together quickly and on the cheap.


----------



## bandit571

Might be able to watch Norm Abrams do the build for it, as well? He also had a "Version 2" for it.

About time to go hide in the shop for a while…..Got about half the stuff hauled down there, might take a while to get the rest. Stair steps are starting to get to me. I'm ok with walking now, it is those dang steps. I could just sit and slide down, but would need a way to slide back up. Hope the camera holds up…


----------



## ssnvet

I watched Norms router table build video a long time ago. I don't think I want to put this together with dado joinery though. Pocket screws work just fine for shop furniture in my book.


----------



## ssnvet

That's all she wrote Jocks and Jockettes… time to head home and pull a cork


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doesn't look too impressive, but there's about 1/2" of sleet and a lot of ice in the trees.


----------



## bandit571

Got a bit of "work" done in the shop, then "Subs & Pizza" arrived…..BREAKTIME!

Clouding up a bit….not doing anything yet…


----------



## Festus56

That is still enough to mess things up Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, ya might wanna reconsider all them drawers, I built mine from that design and I wouldn't want the drawers any smaller than this. My table height is 34 inches…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Still dry here…..


----------



## MadJester

> BTW, wife has been officially approved for her green card. Happiness abounds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 YAY!! Congrats!



> tool cleaning question - I m in the process of stripping paint off of a spokeshave that has - can t remember the term- corrugated? bumps on the handle for better non-slip grip. somehow I ve ended up with paint and citristrip built up inbetween the bumps. I ve tried using a toothpick and sandpaper to get it out, but I don t want to smooth the bumps off…yet. ideas on getting the gunk out?
> 
> - rhybeka


Dental tools…double up a soft cloth if you are worried about scratches and put that over the end of the tool…

Got the certificate of occupancy! YAY! My friends have already skedaddled upstairs so I have my apt. back! Life is better…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Where do GOLFs live? And who castrates them?


----------



## mojapitt

> Where do GOLFs live? And who castrates them?
> 
> - mudflap4869


I don't know Jim, but there must be a lot of them. Their balls come in boxes of 12.

Gotta love this thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now it's a heavy drizzly rain. The ice is gonna really pile up on the trees.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, did they give you a remote control for Jim?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There is no such a thing as controlling Jim, remote or otherwise.


----------



## diverlloyd

Rain rain rain I wish it would stop I need to bring in a bunch of wood to do some glue ups. I was thinking of a nice inlayed dovetail box for all my leather working tools. It may be a waste of the walnut on a tool box for the 200+ pcs I have. Either way I will be drilling a bunch of holes.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, taking care of your family and yourself is top priority.

Now if you have time, it doesn't hurt to watch for damaged trees that will need to be removed so you get all of the wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy on a gun forum posted a picture of some walnut plywood he was cutting. This is brand new plywood with a fired 9mm pressed in between layers.


----------



## bandit571

Rough day at the plywood factory?

Making a few shavings, before the Pizza Guy shows up.
.









Got to run the BIG plane, too..
.








As for the bandsaw jig…









Doesn't do too bad a job….had to re-adjust the cool blocks, they were a bit to one side.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bill, I don't think that it was overlooked in the laminations.

Candy, maybe they can hook Jim up for 220V?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Internet out. On my phone now.


----------



## mojapitt

Take caution Bill, hopefully the worst will pass soon.


----------



## bandit571

Nothing here, yet. Counties to the south of here are getting it, though….

Not sure IF I will write up a blog tonight…had to take an Olde Pharte Power Nap a bit ago….tired out, for some reason.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, looks like that ice storm made it after all. Hope you and the crew stay safe.

A 9 in the plywood looks like workplace violence. Hope that's the only one he got off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems to be shut down for the night, but more freezing rain in the morning.

Gene, thats what I suggested on the other forum, gun violence in the factory.


----------



## MadJester

> Where do GOLFs live? And who castrates them?
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> I don t know Jim, but there must be a lot of them. Their balls come in boxes of 12.
> 
> Gotta love this thread.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 I don't know either, but the dimples are cute….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The power has flickered numerous times, but not for long. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## mojapitt

In my mind, it sounds much like riding out a hurricane Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting you said that Monte. Luckily we have no wind. That's what's saving us.


----------



## bandit571

latest weather report? Looks like it might go south of here…..Beka might want to hunker down for the weekend….

North wind up here is keeping the storm to the south. had that big thunder storm yesterday, nothing since.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm, Missouri has called out the National Guard?


----------



## rhybeka

I can't hear anything pinging off the roof but that doesn't mean it's not doing anything. for some unknown reason I'm awake - have been since 2:30am. I think it was the late evening caffiene catching up. oh well. I owe a graphic to the SO for her blog post today anyway. better go watch a tutorial on making a confetti brush in illustrator.


----------



## mojapitt

Hoping Bill and family are doing well now.

Good morning world


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Power is still on and the internet came back! It's freezing rain again. Temp is 32, so maybe it will get above freezing before they said and start melting. That would be good. We usually turn the the thermostat down to 64 at night, but with the the threat of losing power, we left it at 70. That was a warm night sleeping.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, just wet here…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, did you wet it yourself?


----------



## Gene01

Capricious weather here. It's hovering around 40. Headed to the mid 50s. Can't decide if it wants to rain. Off and on drizzles. Not gonna freeze over night until next Tuesday. 
Good day to work inside. The lumber room has been depleted. Got a good stack of walnut under a tarp outside. Was going to move it indoors today. Maybe not. Like to do it while it's cold. The rattlers are lethargic and the spiders are … well, not sure where they go. 
Got some hinge mortises to chop. May do that and save the lumber for another day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, did you wet it yourself?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It's that warm feelin' that bandit was talkin' about…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, just toss 'em a mouse and grab another handful of wood…..


----------



## rhybeka

I'm going to go shopping in my garage scrap bin once the SO leaves. thinking I've got plenty of pine scraps to work for some utilitarian boxes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It was 30 this morning at 0750 in the rust belt with a high today of 34. Looks like it's going to be dry and chilly for the next three days then back into the mid 50's with rain on Tuesday, I'm fine with that. One of the tough things about the cold for me is how long the vehicles take to warm up. My old Dodge starts putting out great heat usually by the time I get where I'm going and my Chevy van has rear heat so the coolant tubes running under the body act as a radiator all the time regardless of engine temperature making it take that much longer. It usually starts pumping out mediocre heat on the way home from where ever I've had to go if I'm in and out quick.

May get some shop time this evening and alot on Monday with the holiday, hoping to wrap up a few seemingly perpetual projects that I'm suffering from a severe lack of gumption on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, if attractive is in the eyes of the beholder, then how do ya know if it's a true utilitarian box???


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

Marty… thanks for the tip on drawer size. I will definitely give that serious consideration.

Mr. Bill…. Amazing you didn't lose power. I bet your station is busy though. 
Downed power lines + stupid people = trouble.

We've had a week in the 40's and even hit mid 50's Thursday. Fortunately, it was warm long enough to completely melt the packed down snow and ice on the gravel drive, because now its in the teens and supposed to get colder this weekend. Biggest problem is that the roads are starting to heave already.

Dump run is in the cards for today… then taking my oldest out for lunch and then shop time.

I dug out my caster stash to see if I had what I need for the router table build… um… perhaps I have a wee little problem…










My name is Matt and I'm a caster-addict. (step #1 complete)

The ones in bags I got on clearance at Grizzly a decade ago for $2/ea (so I bought a dozen). Others were salvaged off of carts that were being scrapped, and the rest just appeared :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

You probably only need 4 for that router table Matt. I have a problem with mine where it likes to move, even with the casters locked. I've resorted to a board screwed to the floor to keep it from rolling.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I have a couple tools on shop made stands. There are casters on just one side. When I need to move them, I just lift the non castered side.


----------



## bandit571

Make some wooden donuts for the casters to sit in. Carpet pad the underside. Caster can roll into them, can't roll back out. And, since the casters also sit on the carpet pads under the donut, they won't roll.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good ideas fellas. I used to have to move the router a lot when shop was in garage. Now I rarely move it and then it's only a foot or less. I could certainly do with less mobility.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, I have a couple tools on shop made stands. There are casters on just one side. When I need to move them, I just lift the non castered side.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Have ya considered something similar to a trailer dolly???


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Bright sunshine and maybe get above freezing today. Been over a month now I think.

Matt the red tire ones if they are double locking are what I have on everything in the shop. At HD here they are around $8.00. They stay put well, no rolling or swiveling.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My name is Matt and I m a caster-addict. (step #1 complete)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I got a shelf full of casters that has been horded over the years, we'll hafta compare war stories…..


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew, pills, and a sammich being taken, almost awake.

Looking out the windows….dreary, cloudy, 29 degrees outside. Not a single ice crystal to be seen. Might be a good day to hude out in the shop…..as soon as Mr. Gumption finds me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna go out to the shop and piddle around. Maybe I'll look at my router table.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I m gonna go out to the shop and piddle around. Maybe I ll look at my router table.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


*DON'T DO IT BILL!!!* It's a trick to get ya to build somethin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

First coat of lacquer on the bed. Only a couple more to go.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Too late Marty. I removed two casters front the router table and made two maple feet. It works much better this way. Plus, now I have two extra casters to add to my collection. The casters I left on there are swiveling ones, so I can pick up one end and roll in any direction. Ice is melting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

A young man named Donald bought a horse from a farmer for $250.
The farmer agreed to deliver the horse the next day.
The next day, the farmer drove up to Donald's house and said, "Sorry son, but I have some bad news…
the horse died."
Donald replied, "Well, then just give me my money back." The farmer said, "Can't do that. I went and spent it already."
Donald said, "Ok, then, just bring me the dead horse." 
The farmer asked, "What ya gonna do with him?"
Donald said, "I'm going to raffle him off."
The farmer said, "You can't raffle off a dead horse!"
Donald said, "Sure I can… Watch me… I just won't tell anybody he's dead."
A month later, the farmer met up with Donald and asked, "What happened with that dead horse?" Donald said, "I raffled him off".
"I sold 500 tickets at $5 a piece and made a profit of $2495."
The farmer said, "Didn't anyone complain?"
Donald said, "Just the guy who won. So I gave him his $5 back."
Donald is soon moving into the White House.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, love it.


----------



## ssnvet

I forgot that the 1-ton was peeing radiator fluid out from the hose union at the top of the water pump…. hose was all rotted at the end and I had already cut it back and stretched it as much as it could go, then it cracked at the pipe clamp. Lucky that my bud a mile down the road (with the quonset hut auto shop) had a roll of heater hose. 15 minutes and I'm back on the road. I haven't been to the dump since before Christmas, so the truck is about full up and my finger tips and ears are now frozen.


----------



## rhybeka

reads like we are all getting into a version of trouble

@Yeti my truck is like your van atm - my heat only works on the 3 and 4 positions on the 1-5 knob. I had an odd call with a mechanic the other day that I called and asked if they'd work on my truck. They've done work on our vehicles in the past but it's been about 5+ years. the guy that answered the phone wasn't familiar and in the end he basically told me they wouldn't do the work -after asking me who told me what was wrong and why I needed the work done. Very odd conversation. /shrug/ plenty of mechanics in the world, just trying to find a decent one.

I raided the scrap pile and came up with a bunch of pine pieces I can use for a box or several boxes. I'm just debating what the box is for. I think I'll take after Bandit and design one for my stanley 45 and all of it's parts. Just have to figure out the best way to use the scraps!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, stop by here on your way, I got a few things to throw on…..


----------



## bandit571

Taking a BREAK…..Side #1 is assembled…..film at 2300 hrs….

Cold outside, and a misty rain….YUCK. Almost as ugly outside as what I saw in the mirror this morning..

There is some gaps in the joints on this side….I can fill those. I think I know what caused them, and can correct that on the other side's build….


----------



## bandit571

4 hours in the shop….









Why am I so dang tired today?

Had to deal with stuff like this…









Of all the places those knots could have been, they just had to be where I needed to chop…









Sharp chisel helps….

Maybe a blog later….too tired to blog right now..


----------



## mojapitt

Big bed, small finish room.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course I can't find the hardware is bought for the bed. Grrrrr


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did ya look under the mattress???


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing under there except magazines.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like Mr. Murphy has paid you a visit Monte…

Afternoon shop time was fun…









Limited my "heavy equipment" operations to using the new multi-tool as a detail sander









more pics on the blog….

I pretty much way overdid it and my abscess hurts a lot… time to chill in the Lazy Boy.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, your choice of beer, ' baccy, pipe and lighter are primo. That bench ain't half bad, neither.


----------



## bandit571

used to smoke Capt'n Black, a long time ago…...cardio people made me quit.

Blog is in…..so is a piece of fresh out of the oven Sugar Cream Pie. The chisel has been getting a work out the last few days. The widest of the Aldi's chisels, seems to be doing a good enough job. Been using the pants leg of my jeans to strop the edge a bit. haven't needed to sharpen it, otherwise.

Fog has rolled in, enough to make Sherlock Holmes feel right at home. maybe 1/2mile visability? No freezing rain, though. Just a mean, nasty, ugly day out there.


----------



## ssnvet

As much as I'd like a nice burl pipe, I could never bring myself to pay what they cost. And truth be told, I rarely smoke, so it would take me a long time to brake in a new pipe… So I stick with my old cheapie.

I'm just trying the Stella for the first time, as I like Belgian Wheat bears. I think I still like Blue Moon better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Here's a new wall-hanging "blade and bit cabinet" for the upcoming router book. It's designed in modules so you can customize the size to your shop needs. The lower module is a 10-blade storage file for the table saw. Above that are two drawer modules (or more if you want). Then comes three (or more/less) bit storage modules. These are angled shelves covered in blocks of various sizes that you can stick router bits, forstner bits, hole saws, drill bits, etc. in. You can arrange them, or rearrange them however you like as your collection grows.

The whole unit, as shown, is a little under 4' tall and 2' wide.

What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

As long as it is solid after assembly, I think it would be great Stumpy. I am a believer that one size does not fit all.


----------



## mojapitt

I had to go buy more hardware for the bed since I have to deliver it tomorrow. I assume I will find the other hardware when I get get home.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

When I get the building we are going to have to take a run to your place and get a lot of your BKP for sure.

Also my cousin is wanting me to make her a lazy Susan and she told me to find one that she may like. 
I told her to find one on line and send me a link but NOOOOO I have to do it all and hope she likes it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- The modules are stacked, then you attach solid side panels and a face frame. So it would be very solid.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, another friend of mine lives in Des Moines. I may drive out to get some walnut logs he found for me. I will drop off whatever pine you want.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, that would make it very solid. I give it my seal of approval.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Monte you will find the hardware after you are done then they will be the wrong style for the next bed.

Stumpy I like that !! The angled shelves look like how I made my router bit cabinet. Shelves are removable to add more holes depending on the size of future bits. I like your design better for storing more than just router bits but for the space I had mine works well for now.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mark- I love the compact workstation!


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Stumpy. I would really like a better fence system but this works for now. Someday I will have to upgrade the tablesaw.


----------



## mojapitt

12:45 am. I think I have finally caught my wife's cold. How can I send this to Randy?


----------



## diverlloyd

Send him a box of coughed on mt dews.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! My day in the shop consisted of tools - clean up of course!

Uncovered I.e. Found this piece I think goes to my 45 - just wanted to clean it up and get the rust off - not sure much can be done with the pitting tho
Before:









After:

















Next was the spokeshave. To the point I need to pick up some dental tools but I believe it functional once I sharpen the blades
















Other than that started on the box for the 45 - got fed up with my holdfasts not fitting in the Becky dog holes so grabbed a drill and an auger bit and went to town. Found out I also need to drill up from underneath so I quit for dinner and didn't get back to it. This bench has been a work in progress almost as long as my degree was!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I've had good luck with plastic kitchen scrubbies for 'gunk removal'

So what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Momcanfixit

My 2nd had Delta planer got pressed into service last fall without much work on it first. It ran well, but there was a nick in one blade and it planed on a slight taper. So yesterday I got SHOP TIME!

I had a blast - took out the blades, got rid of the nick, sharpened them, re-set them without much fuss. Cleaned out all the 'gunk'. Cleaned and waxed the bed etc etc. To deal with the slight taper, I had to do an adjustment on the underside of the planer. The planer is HEAVY. Managed to tip it up onto my workbench, made the adjustment and was all proud of myself.

Notice that the planer is no longer on my workbench?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Physics not being my strong suit, I tried to tip the planer back off my workbench which led to a lesson in gravity. Top of my workbench has a few new gouges, I bent one of the "wings" off the bottom of the planer that is used for bolting it down and have a few bruises to show for it. Thankfully I didn't try to stop it, just slowed it down. Seems to be okay as far as all the parts, but since it's too far from the 220 outlet, I can't tell if I did any damage.

Too heavy for me and Mr. 74 to lift. Will have to call in some neighbours. And of course I tried to lift it myself before I got the lecture on being careful. Why do people feel the need to tell you to be careful AFTER you've done something stupid?


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, that's the same planer I have. I consider it a 4 person lift. Does great though.

I preach safety to myself a lot. My wife still gets to lecture to me after the fact repeatedly.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Stumpy*, what about a hinged drawer front over the open compartments to help keep the dust out???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… coffee and blueberry cobbler this mornin', just sayin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning everybody. Last nights ice didn't materialize and it's now warm enough to melt ice. Yay. I have some sad looking trees though. I've got 15'tall pine trees that the top is touching the ground.

Sandra, ouch. Be careful. It's difficult to remove a nick from a knife unless you remove the same amount all across the knife. If you have a nick that's 1mm deep, you have to remove a millimeter from the whole knife. Otherwise the knife will not be flat and straight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I have a cold. It would be closer for me to give my cold to Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

*Ok, everybody gather around…*
As January is well under way, it's time to start thinkin' about June. I have spoke with Charles and Cricket about the event this year and would like a group vote as to its size. In the past we have pretty much held it to our thread. Is this still where we wanna be, or do we wanna open the invitation to all of Lumberjocks? Cricket has been a Goddess in the past two years in gettin' us sponsorship from LJ's to help pay for our feast, and Charles is fellin' giddy to fill his parking lot.
I personally would like to see each and everyone of us in this thread be able to attend, but I understand that health and financial reasons can keep that from happening. We have been able to move our gathering spots around so as to adjust for those who are only able to travel the shorter distances, and others have stepped up to aide in the travels. Where else can ya find this kind of friendship 'cept on Lumberjocks???
So everyone start thinkin' about what it's gonna take for you and your neighbor to make it to the eastside in 6 months, and also how much promoting we wanna do this year. We also wanna hear any ideas on gettin' this ball rollin', as well as likes and dislikes from our previous events.
So give us your thoughts while you're wonderin' around these halls aimlessly, it's not like any of us has a key to get out of here…..


----------



## bandit571

Shop Cats were on the job last night ( my son had made a "cat door" in the basement door..long story) and even caught something. She brought the critter upstairs to show off her find…....and promptly lost the thing….The Boss could hear all sorts of "squeaking" going on…..turns out that Miss Smokey had caught a small Black Bat. Finally got the critter caught between a broom ( to knock it down) and a dust pan ( to carry it to the door) and did a "Catch & Release" out the back door. Critter took the hint, and flew away, as fast as it could go.

A little freezin' rain late last night, nothing much. Looks like everything is now just…mud.

May or may not head to the shop, after Lunch, we'll see. Since I am about halfway between Randy and the Cold Sufferers, there is still no need to drop off any Cold Samples here.


----------



## Cricket

Make sure to get me a video from last years event so that I have something to go to the company with to try to get sponsorship again. That stuff helps a lot - or even a thread about it filled with pictures.


----------



## mojapitt

I have every intention of being there Marty. What makes this year different, is the location. My wife needs to go to the embassy about 3 hours from Charles. Perfect opportunity to do both.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: that #45 part(s) is called a beading depth stop. Yours is even adjustable! Most are just a single casting. It goes on the sliding stock/skate in place of the small depth stop. It would "ride" along the tongue of a bead board, as you made a half of the "V" groove between the boards, or use a beading cutter. Mos might have a picture of it, somewhere. The "notch" is for the cutter to pass through.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Charles and Stumpy should also weigh in if they want just us or normal people also.

For me, just us is fine.


----------



## bandit571

Just the "usual suspects" is fine by me…..I usually have to hitch-hike, anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles will weigh in when he finds himself, he's knee deep right now but says he's good either way…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hey , im game either way… Ya'lls call… But be warned.. Cameras will be rolling .. This should be fun


----------



## bandit571

Homemade Waffles today….with cinnamon added! Fired up a pound of BACON, and then scrambled a bunch of eggs using the BACON grease…..just a light lunch…


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, hope you have room in your kitchen for help. My wife is coming to help whether you want it or not.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
We will make room,. its small, but i Got a big gas/charcoal grill I plan to have here. No one will go "hongry" promise, ....

Monte , ya driving a car or the truck….Think BKP..


----------



## ssnvet

My only problem with the gathering is the date…

My oldest daughters HS graduation is 6/9/17. Is Woodstick East going to run through the weekend?


----------



## mojapitt

My wife and I intend to get there on Wednesday and leave Sunday afternoon. Thursday we will probably go to DC.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy and I have talked about It a little, but haven't decided. She also wants to take the camper to the beach in Florida, so I don't know if I'll be able to pull off both. Maybe I will just fly out for the weekend. I guess I would just prefer our gang and maybe some other invitees as in the past.

Matt, I think you can count on seeing some of us on Friday, Saturday or Sunday. That's the way it's been in the past. Officially meeting on Saturday, but spilling over before and after.


----------



## MadJester

Dang 74….that must be one beast of a planer if the two of you couldn't lift it!! I think the heaviest items in my shop right now are my bandsaw (definitely a two person lift when I moved it a few years ago) and a radial arm saw which is still not set up…but it definitely took two people to move it….

Marty…I'm all for keeping it just us….there are a lot of people out there in the LJ world that I really feel I don't need to meet in person…but that's just my hermits outlook on it….


----------



## mojapitt

I would really like to bring my truck and stop by LJs all along the way. But that much time from work isn't in the cards. So we'll be flying and shipping things both directions.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Cricket*- There's a photo montage from each of the events at the top of this thread.

*Woodstick 2017*- I don't care how many people attend, we can open it up if you like. Or leave it to just us if that's what the majority wants. Maybe I can arrange for some door prizes or something. I was going to donate some gift cards or tools for the chair contest prizes, but that seems to have fizzled out (or at least we don't have enough for all three categories), so maybe I can invest in stuff to give away at the gathering instead?

*Is the date absolutely FIRM? Would it be possible to move it ahead or back a week so Matt can attend?*

If you don't mind me asking, how much did LumberJocks give last year? Was it enough to cover the food expenses?


----------



## MontanaBob

Stumpy, Thanks for the down draft table idea…. Just finished making one…. I don't want to drill another hole for a couple of days… LOL….


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bob, my brother drilled an entire peg board to save money. Takes a lot of time to drill a few hundred holes.


----------



## mojapitt

Delivering the bed in Wall, SD. Should I go get donuts at Wall Drug?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, didn't know they sold donuts. 
Phyl and I stopped there a few years ago. I spotted a Jack-a-lope hunting license and said to Phyl that I wanted to buy it. Her reply was priceless. "Why would you want that? You didn't bring your gun."


----------



## Momcanfixit

I vote for leaving the info on this thread. If anyone wanders in and asks about it, they'd be more than welcome in my humble opinion but if we put it out to the whole site, then, well….. there's always someone who will complain.

As far as the date, if there's any movement on it, I need to know asap. Flights are pricey for me, so I have to watch the dates and cross my fingers for a sale.

The planer is back on its cart. Works great except the small taper is still there. 
Bill - I did take off enough across the whole blade. Probably not exact, but it's giving a nice finish and no nick in sight so I can live with that for now.

That's all I got tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, the date change would be up to Charles. Moving it forward would put it immediately following Memorial day weekend. It would have to be changed soon so that schedules can be made…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, I know on my Delta, there is enough adjustment that I can offset the blades or even flip one of the blades to eliminate the nick without having to do a lot of grinding…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

MBob, I've been thinkin' about one of them there downdraft tables, let me know when ya git yer drill bit sharpened up…..


----------



## bandit571

Back upstairs from working in the shop today…..got a little bit done….film @2300 Hrs….


----------



## boxcarmarty

The general consensus is to leave it on this thread and is spoken best by the lady with the gun…..


> I vote for leaving the info on this thread. If anyone wanders in and asks about it, they d be more than welcome in my humble opinion but if we put it out to the whole site, then, well….. there s always someone who will complain.
> 
> - Sandra


----------



## StumpyNubs

I can ask Charles about changing the date, but I want to make sure it won't cause problems for anyone that may have already made arrangements. Since the 9th/10th was the date we picked, I feel like it should be unanimous if we change it.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to sound like a hater, but if you open it up to the masses 2 things would happen.

1. Some folks would show up to mooch without contributing.

2. Someone would show up just to p**> us off.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not bought tickets yet. But when I do, I am coming whether ya'll are there or not.


----------



## mojapitt

Since Bill practically ordered me to go to Wall Drug I did. They were sold out of donuts. I feel so empty.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't know if there would be many moochers. Travel and lodging is expensive, so if someone is willing to come, they are likely willing to pitch in if asked. You may get a few local moochers. 

Whenever I do a public event, people are pretty respectful. I am sure Charles would say the same thing. I figure the travel expense discourages the jerks from coming.

I am open to keeping it to just us, but I have had a lot of fun meeting new people when I invite people to come to hang out at woodworking shows or Rockler events. Of course, I don't feed them, so that's a whole different thing. But a lot of YouTubers have done events where they invite the pubic, and told them to bring their own stuff, and it's worked out very well. Of course, they usually do it at a restaurant so food isn't an issue.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I feel so bad now. Does this help Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think anyone would be against a few extra friendlies there. And if they get out of line, Sandra can shoot them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are those donuts or deep fried tires? They're huge.


----------



## mojapitt

That really doesn't help Bill


----------



## bandit571

Been busy today, since there isn't a Bat flying around in the shop…...Dungeons do get Bats, right?









Had to trim these to the same size, and then plane them S4S…









Just an old Stanley #5, might even be older than I am…...

Trying to resaw the corner posts, ...blade stops dead in it's tracks…..had to tear it down, clean everything out. One cool block was hanging things up, moved it aside a bit…..pine gunk stuck the the one side of the blade (New blade, too ) so I started the saw up, and use the end of a file to scrape the gunk of the blade…without touching any teeth. Finally got the corner post sawn…..only to have one start to bow on me…clamped it to the other post, and set them aside for a few days…









As I have other chores to do…...and…look quick! 









As you won't see a cleared off bench in this shop all that often….


----------



## bandit571

Question arises…..does one invite strangers to a "Family Reunion" sort of get together?


----------



## mojapitt

If you met some of my family you would know that sometimes "strangers" are invited. Just saying.


----------



## bandit571

Sounds like the Newmans…the only times they get together, is at a Funeral, or a Wedding…..otherwise, we scatter to the four winds…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've got more strangers in my family then any of y'all…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a competition that would be best held at a county fair.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The event has been about food every since eddie and Don threw that first mudbug into the boiling water and made it scream. Besides, ya don't git the family together without fillin 'em up. That's the law…..


----------



## bandit571

Doesn't matter to me when the get together happens, I hitch-hike anyway…..have tent, will travel. I doubt IF I can fly Space-A from Wright-Pat to DC…..no longer have a uniform to wear, anyway.

May have a little box again for the hat-draw…..maybe….not saying what will be in it, yet. Maybe a class of hand-cut box joints?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm in either way. Just need a firm date before I book anything.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles says he's OK with changing the date.* If everyone agrees, we can move it up a week earlier or push it back a week later. I am assuming pushing it back until after the graduation would be best for Matt. I suppose we'll know more when he logs back on.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…. I'm available 6/16/17 and 6/17/17, and would love to come. But I don't want to mess up anyone else's situation.

Woodworking was done today…


----------



## mojapitt

So is Cricket coming this year also?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So is Cricket coming this year also?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've been on her about making an appearance this year, but I'm gonna need y'all to turn up the heat…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> So is Cricket coming this year also?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I ve been on her about making an appearance this year, but I m gonna need y all to turn up the heat…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just tell her there will be & coffee….
*& BACON!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

6/16/17, Hmm, that date sounds familiar for some reason… Who's bringing the candles???


----------



## boxcarmarty

*RANDY!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, I hope you are coming also.

I am guessing it's Marty's birthday. Means I gotta buy him a drink.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna hold ya to that Monte…..


----------



## DIYaholic

*MARTY!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

I really wish I could drive. Lots of LJs between Charles and I.


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping Sue is there as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Martysville is right on yer way…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, I hope you are coming also.
> 
> I am guessing it s Marty s birthday. Means I gotta buy him a drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I plan on being there….

Can I go halves with you, on that drink for Marty???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I could even send some logs home with ya. You could call it a business trip and deduct it from yer taxes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Any of you have some local horseradish that's REALLY hot? My wife loves hot horseradish and there just isn't any here that is very hot.


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping wife and I could get plenty of time off. I could pass by Arlin, Marty, Roger, Bandit, Beka and DL. But time won't allow.


----------



## mojapitt

> Randy, I hope you are coming also.
> 
> I am guessing it s Marty s birthday. Means I gotta buy him a drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I plan on being there….
> 
> Can I go halves with you, on that drink for Marty???
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's a good idea Randy. You and I will drink Marty's drink.


----------



## mojapitt

> Randy, I hope you are coming also.
> 
> I am guessing it s Marty s birthday. Means I gotta buy him a drink.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I plan on being there….
> 
> Can I go halves with you, on that drink for Marty???
> 
> - DIYaholic


That's a good idea Randy. You and I will drink Marty's drink.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My wife's uncle has quite a bit growing in his yard, digs it up and cans it for the whole family every Christmas. This year it was surprisingly not that hot but a few past years in a row it could damn near melt the mason jar he put it in, instant decongestant complete with watering eyes!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I don't know if there's any around here. I know it has to be dug up and separated every year in order to keep it good…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I get my horseradish from Arby's


----------



## DIYaholic

> I get my horseradish from Arby s
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I get my horseradish from Bloody Mary's…..


----------



## bandit571

We have a few Amish stores around here….might find some good stuff there…

Monte: Drive a school bus down this way. You can pick all of us up along the way…

I might even bring the Bailey's for the coffee…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't get horseradish. I understand it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You all enjoy the get together whenever it is. Not much chance that we could be there unless the lottery comes through. I like to have a drink so you can each have one for me.

Finally got back to the cedar chest rebuild. About got the lid done today. Still have to line it with aromatic cedar and put some kind of stiffeners on the bottom to keep it flat.


----------



## ssnvet

Any consensus on the dates?

Is Sir Charles lurking?


----------



## mojapitt

All horseradish we have found here says extra hot, so far none has been even vaugly hot. Must have been a bad year for horseradish.


----------



## MadJester

> I am hoping Sue is there as well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Thanks Monte…looking forward to meeting you! It all depends on how my father is doing at the time…Since my friend is living upstairs from me now, I do feel a bit safer about going out of town….so I should be able to go…


----------



## bandit571

The 16th would be better…since I get paid on that weekend…...would have a larger "allowance" that weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, when is the Magical, Mystery Tour in the Big Yellow School Bus going to start? And, NOOO, I will NOT be singing…."All we need is Love" on the way down the road. I look too much like a Walrus, anyway….


----------



## Festus56

With Monte driving you wont be singing you will be hanging on !! Maybe a prayer or two also,


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning, coffee is on. It's Monday and the to-do list is long.

No horseradish here.


----------



## rhybeka

Lol the 16th would actually be better for us as well - the SO may tag along since OBX is only 3 hours away  I need to figure out what I can bring so I'm not a moocher!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Happy Martin Luther King Day. We can only wish people would live by his words.


----------



## Gene01

Try Japanese hoseradish called Wasabe. I'll bet Amazon has it. Well, maybe not. Probably don't want to mess around with those hazardous content labels. It tastes like horseradish but it's way hotter.

VA is too far for me. Can't make it this year. Y'all have a lot of fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, wasabi is gettin' hard ta find, they're startin' ta use horseradish as a substitute…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's sounding like the 16th is going to be the new date. Who hasn't weighed in yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I quit weighing in. Just depressing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I believe the 16th is a Friday, the actual date would be the 17th…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> It s sounding like the 16th is going to be the new date. Who hasn t weighed in yet?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Eddie, Gary, Doe, David, Dave, William, Ted, Ham….
Who'd I miss???

Andy, Don….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Itinerary for the day is building cabinet doors and maybe playing with my Rockler dovetail jig some more… Still tryin' to figure that thing out…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have kept June open until a final decision is made, but I need to get that done, we have to set class schedules , so when a final decision made .. Just let me know


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy or Marty*- Would you please PM them about it so we can get this finalized. Maybe we'll give it until tomorrow and if there are no firm objections, we'll call it final.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Are we going to make this a two day thing? I was planning on coming down on the 16th (Thursday) and leaving on the 19th (Sunday). Is anyone planning on going to Charles' place on Friday? Maybe we can hang out a while and then find a restaurant for dinner that evening. (If Charles is OK with that.)


----------



## CharlesNeil

im good with whatever


----------



## mojapitt

I want to get there Wednesday and leave on Sunday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary and Dave is good with the 17th, we'll hafta duct tape William's @$$ to a tubafore and ship him out if anyone can catch him…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I was planning on coming down on the 16th (Thursday) and leaving on the 19th (Sunday)
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Um, we need ta buy ya a 2017 calendar…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also got a call in to CD,Ted, and eddie…..


----------



## mojapitt

All I know is that I have to buy Marty and drink. I hope it won't corrupt him to bad.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy…

Ugly day outside, again….road trip monday….not much will happen in the shop, anyway. Don't like to work on a Monday, anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better git back ta work, it's almost lunch time…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure if I'm coming, but if I am, the 17th is fine. Did Candy weigh in? She's usually the one who remembers the date and why we picked the date we did.

Stumpy, I think you can count on meeting up on Friday and going out for dinner. That's been the way at the two that I've been to…...and breakfast Saturday morning…..and breakfast Sunday morning.


> All I know is that I have to buy Marty and drink. I hope it won t corrupt him to bad.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You've heard about Marty's corn squeezins, right?


----------



## Gene01

If Marty brings his corn squeezins, look out. That stuff is just toooo good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, we'll decide if yer goin', so pack the truck…..

17th is good fer eddie…..

Had ta stop for a hot ham and cheese, tater soup, and a cold beer. If I ain't careful, I'll need a nap…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

CD will check in later…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm not going to be able to attend the Shenandoah Gathering of LJs this year so y'all have a blast! I am thinking about shipping a few gallons of frozen gumbo but that's probably not very practical. Maybe I can just ship some horseradish, some Mountain Dews, some bubble gum and some beers-those travel better than frozen gumbo (or frozen equine semen).


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully Bruce (johnstoneb), Mark and DL will join us as well. (HINT HINT)


----------



## rhybeka

I believe we can pull in on Friday - it's an 8 hr drive from here to there if my memory is correct so we'd probably pull in mid afternoon/early evening. If I bring my own plywood/wood can we make a cabinet too?? I have the drawers I have to build the cabinet to fit them


----------



## diverlloyd

As long as i feel up to traveling I the wife and I will be there. Just pm me the address so the wife and I can plan our trip accordingly.She will not want to hang out the whole time at Mr.Niels place


----------



## CharlesNeil

address is 2821 North Valley Pike 
Harrisonburg Va, 22802


----------



## bandit571

Against my better judgement….I might just wander down to the shop today…...might putter around for a bit…

Will be standing alongside the road, with me thumb in the air, next June….might have a box full of surprises as well….


----------



## DIYaholic

Bandit,
Don't forget to…
Hike up your skirt!!!


----------



## CharlesNeil

rhybeka…..........I bet we can …


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit we haven't finalized our plans yet - let me talk it out with the SO - OBX may be out of the budget so you'd be welcome to ride with me 

It'll probably be out of hickory - Bandit will have to walk me through surfacing the wood first most likely too  It could be a group feedback class for me


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ duplicate got me!


----------



## diverlloyd

charles is metal detecting on the beach illegal in your state?


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I plead ignorance. Why would metal detecting be illegal?


----------



## diverlloyd

monte some states have laws against it and all national and state park land it is a no go there to. most of it deals with no digging for artifacts


----------



## CharlesNeil

i got a metal detector , I use it for checking lumber, nothing more…


----------



## diverlloyd

we have a couple we like metal detecting the beaches and parks and such. we have just found change so far my buddy found a old axe and some old logging chokers on his property. its the only way i will go to the beach I have spent enough time being in the ocean and wet now i need a reason to go.


----------



## ssnvet

After pondering the wise recommendations from the LJ sages, I decided to update my router table design and make the drawers larger…


----------



## bandit571

2 whole hours in the shop today…and nothing got thrown against a wall…..must have been a good day…

Skirt? It be called a Kilt, laddy-buck.

Photos of today's misadventures as soon as I can get them into the computer…..AND, the saw dust and shavings out of me hair…


----------



## bandit571

Just a quick look at what little got done today..









All done, all within a 1/16" of each other in size. All molding work done. I might get to the two corner posts, tomorrow? Plumb tuckered out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay you brainiacs - here's my question for your evening pondering. ...

So I've been oiling the clothespin halves by tumbling them in my 5 gallon home depot bucket with oil soaked tampons. (Andy, you there?


> ?


? - he hates the T word)

So as much as the tampon tumbler works great, I've been using my drill to power it and it's time for an upgrade.

I have a ceiling fan motor that has three speeds. Do you think it would work with something like this?





I also have a 1/4hp motor, but the RPMs are waaaaay too high.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is what I use now


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - I like the router table plans. Another way to do the bit drawers if you're interested would be to make them shallow drawers with a strip of kaisen foam that you drill shallow holes into. Works well, and less fiddly.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe find an old treadmill, and reuse it's motor?

Of course, I do happen to have an old dryer sitting around….


----------



## Momcanfixit




----------



## Momcanfixit

I thought of a dryer Bandit - it would be the bees' knees to have two dryers - one tumbles the pins smooth, the other tumbles them with oil. It would take up too much room though…. nice to think about


----------



## Momcanfixit

Treadmill….. not a bad idea.


----------



## Momcanfixit

There's a free dryer on kijiji…....hmmmm


----------



## bandit571

Stack them up, and make it easier to load up.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Great minds think alike.


----------



## bandit571

Must be the "extra strong" drinks?


----------



## Momcanfixit

can't blame anything on that tonight.


----------



## MadJester

I can probably do Wed or Thurs -Sun/Mon….I'm flexible with whatever date you all agree on…but as mentioned, it will be as able with my fathers care needs…

Looks like it will be about a 7-8 hour ride for me with stops for the pup and gas/snacks….Which is a far cry easier adventure than last years 3000 k round trip! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Would also depend on how many yard sales are on the way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sandra, a couple of gears or pulleys and you can slow anything down…..


----------



## MadJester

> Would also depend on how many yard sales are on the way?
> 
> - bandit571


 But of course…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Marty stole my idea. Put a large pulley on the drum and a small pulley on the motor shaft, and you will slow it down a lot. Using a motor like that will probably last a lot longer than a drill or a fan. I believe there is a math equation that could tell you how fast it will spin. But you'd have to be good at cypherin'


----------



## mojapitt

Life is good in the sun on dry ground


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's all about pi. If the motor pulley is 2" then it's circumference is about 6". If the bucket is 12" diameter, then it's circumference is about 36". So it takes six turns of the motor to make the bucket turn once.


----------



## mojapitt

Some work on gun cabinet


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a sign for a young couples wedding. What does this say about their mentality?


----------



## Momcanfixit

He already has a nickname for his wife in her old age??


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you, that's really funny.


----------



## StumpyNubs

FACT: The guy who named the walkie-talkie also named the see-saw. But he got fired after he named the sweater, because… GROSS!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sandra said what I thought too.

Warmed up some today but no dry spots yet around here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- That's only if she (*Sandra*) puts the belt around the bucket itself. It's more likely she would run a shaft through the bucket, put in on a stand, and put a pulley on the shaft. You can put a 1-1/2" pulley on the shaft, and a 6" pulley on the bucket (at least that's the smallest and largest standard sizes I see in stores by me. I believe that would cut the speed down to 25%. Assuming her motor is 3700-ish rpm, that means the bucket would still spin at 925 RPM.

I think I would make a big wooden pulley to really slow it down. You could make it on the drill press. Cut a circle, put a bolt through the center, chuck it up, and use a rotary tool with a carving burr to create a cove on the edge. I did it on a band saw once.


----------



## mojapitt

> *Bill*- That s only if she (*Sandra*) puts the belt around the bucket itself. It s more likely she would run a shaft through the bucket, put in on a stand, and put a pulley on the shaft. You can put a 1-1/2" pulley on the shaft, and a 6" pulley on the bucket (at least that s the smallest and largest standard sizes I see in stores by me. I believe that would cut the speed down to 25%. Assuming her motor is 3700-ish rpm, that means the bucket would still spin at 925 RPM.
> 
> I think I would make a big wooden pulley to really slow it down. You could make it on the drill press. Cut a circle, put a bolt through the center, chuck it up, and use a rotary tool with a carving burr to create a cove on the edge. I did it on a band saw once.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Okay, where'sthe video


----------



## bandit571

Monte: So that is why I had a bat in my house…you hadn't lit the sign up, yet…

Just get a motor out of an old treadmill. Variable speed, pick the one you need..maybe even a direct drive?


----------



## bandit571

Seemed to have pull a stomach muscle, sometime Sunday. Wrong side to be the appendix….will rest it up awhile. Don't feel like spending the night in Mary Rotten ( Rutan)'s ER…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - that makes sense, because I ran the belt around the bucket and it still spun too quickly. Wooden pulley is a grand idea….


----------



## Festus56

Here is something Sandra, just a thought https://www.amazon.com/Cubic-Portable-Cement-Concrete-Mixer/dp/B000NWWQ5C/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1484626389&sr=8-12&keywords=compact+cement+mixer


----------



## cdaniels

hey tadpoles ya miss me? i'm only 12000 posts behind!


----------



## mojapitt

Hey CD, glad to see you again.


----------



## Festus56

Hi CD, Lots of reading there


----------



## bandit571

Evening CD, might take a six pack to wade through all those posts…..and by then, we'd have another 12K done..


----------



## bandit571

Well, that is about it for a day….say "Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night Gracie….


----------



## CFrye

12000, CD? I thought I was behind at 156 posts! 
One week later works for us. Gives me a bit more time to rack up vacation days at the "new" job. 
Good to see y'all!


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra here is the math I typed it out but it was confusing so here is a plug in calculator for it.
http://www.blocklayer.com/pulley-belteng.aspx
You can even switch it to metric.

Hey CD hope you are well.


----------



## MustacheMike

Sandra. The ceiling fan motor won.t work. They use induction wound (18 or 20 pole) motors. There is not enough starting torque or running torque for your application. Post a picture of the 1/4 hp motor. Is it 1850 rpm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all. 
Since the video showed the belt on the bucket, that's what I assumed. 
Hey CD. How's school? How's the family?


----------



## Gene01

Hey CD, great to see you. What's happening in your life? How's the back?

Bandit's suggestion for a treadmill motor is a good one. Variable speed, plenty of torque. No math needed.

This afternoon, we'll pick up the chair from the upholsterers. Wednesday, we'll take it to Tucson. We'll finally get to see the sun. Thursday is mesquite day and we'll get to see fellow LJ, Paul Miller, AKA, Shipwright. Fun day. May come home Friday if it looks like there will be snow in the mountains twixt Tucson and here on Saturday. I hate white knuckle driving.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, we ll decide if yer goin , so pack the truck.
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, let me get you Cindys phone number.


----------



## bandit571

UUuuummmmZZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## TedW

It's Marty's fault, he went and emailed me. I have 9186 new posts to catch up on… be right back!


----------



## TedW

That was a lot of reading! Good thing I took that Evelyn Woodhead Sped Redin' course. Now if only I'd a taken the accompanying memory course, I would remember at least some of it. Anyone care to catch me up on significant events?


----------



## TedW

oops, I almost forgot… Hi Everybody! Happy Thanksgiving, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## bandit571

Is it morning out? Hard to tell, between the rain squall coming through, and the fog…..Might hit the mid 50s today…too nasty right now to enjoy it….

Max seems to be afraid he'd melt…...

I may have to check on any "creek" running through the shop….

Hide the booze..Ted is back…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hi Ted.


----------



## mojapitt

Ted, we just wanted to remind you that you are going to Virginia in June and you need to build a chair.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Hello Ted, glad you are back.

Going to be 40 here today. A first since early December


----------



## TedW

Hi Stumpy!

Hi Monte!

Hi Mark!

Hi Bandit! You can keep the booze but might want to hide the planes.


----------



## cdaniels

well school went well, Got nominated and accepted into the National Society of Collegiate Scholars. Now i'm working on my gunsmithing degree, ballistics and reloading certification and advanced armorer certification. Wife is done with school in april. We are looking for our permanent house now, told ash she can pick any house, anywhere as long as it has at least an 800 sq ft shop and at least 10 acres. We are thinking of going around traverse city area, lyle jamieson has offered to teach me!

Back is still the same, we have gotten over 140" of snow so far this year. can't run any of my machinery because even trying to run my tablesaw blows the circuit breakers in my house. I have been focusing on my lathe work and am almost primarily doing that. You can check out my stuff at my facebook page if you want so I don't waste a bunch of space. @cadanielswoodworking

i've now sold over a thousand crochet hooks so that's going well. I'm focusing on casting wood and resin as well as threaded boxes but apparently the only wood you can chase threads in is the expensive rock solid stuff lol. Hope all is well folks!


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Ted. How's the weather up there? Get any of that ice storm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that's almost all great news CD. 1000 crochet hooks? Wow. You and Sandra need to talk.


----------



## rhybeka

daaaang.

@Gene I'm jealous! I used his V8 workbench blog to build my bench that I have yet to finish


----------



## JamesTheToolMan

Spammer account locked.


----------



## mojapitt

Another spam bastard. Sorry for the French.


----------



## Gene01

CD, sounds like you are keeping the home fires burning. 
Have you checked prices around TC?


----------



## DIYaholic

Bring on the eggs & coffee….
We already have the SPAM!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You gotta hand it to this spammer. Each post was pertinent to the thread it was on. I read some of the other posts.


----------



## cdaniels

Ya there's some places that aren't bad around there, seems like a lot of places with acreage are mostly old farms with cleared land. I'm a wood man dang it I want my trees!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Trees are essential to me also


----------



## Festus56

Went to the Post Office and missed the spam breakfast again.

There is a lot of pretty country there CD. We love riding in that area.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, are you going to Virginia?


----------



## Gene01

> Trees are essential to me also
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have learned to live without native trees. Just Cedar bushes here. We planted locust, spruce, pine and cottonwood. The latter was a big mistake. Big, woody weeds.

CD, we have several friends in TC and have visited there often. Only in the summer, though. 
TC and area is a really neat place. Great schools, too.


----------



## Festus56

I would love to but do not think we will be able to go. After last summer of busy after moving we have a couple places we are going this year to catch up. Not enough finances to get everywhere. We also have a wedding that is supposed to be somewhere in that time frame, not sure of the date yet. I might just send a few dollars and everyone can have a drink on me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning road trips are done, I even get to do Power Naps in the van, while everyone else in inside the stores.

Mid 50s around here, drizzles of rain go by. Might go to the shop later, after all the pills kick in…


----------



## bandit571

I now have a brand new belt to hold me jeans up. There is also a wireless meece for the computer. Might head down to the shop, after a bit…only have two boards to work on, today…









Shouldn't take too long….right?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn, missing nubbers comin' out of the woodwork like roaches…..

I directed the canned spam towards the trash compactor…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ what did I miss?


----------



## rhybeka

ok everybody - I need to ask my spray finish question again - if say somebody like moi wants to get started in spraying - small projects - like boxes, signs, decorative things - possibly the occasional cabinet or small end table - what size compressor would I be ok with? Could I start with my 100/150 PSI Senco?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, its more of a question of cfm and/or the size of the storage tank. You need a lot of one or the other.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would recommend a lower end hvlp. Earlex has one and so does harbor freight. These will do what you want and be cheaper than buying a huge compressor.


----------



## mojapitt

I recommend HVLP also. No compressor needed.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps,

Went to Bean Town to get yet another CAT scan an have my abscess drain evaluated… Not ready to come out yet as the abscess is still "communicating" with my large intestine. So after 2 months, I'm still "leaking" :^(

Sanded another raised panel…. Hand sanding is a slow business.


----------



## ssnvet

I may be in the minority, but I think a compressor is a pretty essential part of one's shop infrastructure.

Doesn't anyone else use air nailers?


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I would like to come to woodstick. It's a little to far and I have permits for 2 river trips right now and waiting to see if we draw a Selway permit. If it got to the Dakotas I might be able to make it another year.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew Break. Have one corner post done, will have to other one finished up when I go back to the shop in a little bit. Also had to replace the 3 AAA batteries in the camera…

rails have been fitted to the first corner post. Will do that chore when I return to the shop for the other post, lots of chips have been flying…..had to duck a couple times….

Started at 1445 hrs….will see how long today's shop time gets to be…


----------



## mojapitt

I would be happy to host, but next year will probably be Arlin or Sandra


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I use air nailers all the time and I want to add a blasting cabinet though I'm not sure if that would better fit in the garage where I have a bit more room. I had a 5hp Ingersoll Rand 60 gallon compressor and sold it then bought a 7.5hp 80 gallon compressor from Quincy that I've yet to even decide where it's going. I've found that my little Senco compressor does just fine with over 90% of what I need it for in the shop. I do know that I'm going to need some serious air for a blasting cabinet which was my justification, I'd really like to put it in the garage and plumb air out to the shop as it's not too far away but I'm still not sure how I want to approach that or if I want to do that now knowing my wife wants to move sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I agree about the need for a compressor. I have a decent one, just not for spraying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I use air nailers, air ratchets, air sprayers, and air conditioners…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just got word from the Mississippi boys, they're planning on coming to Virginia…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, everyone remember 18-15/16" till I get over to the shop. Just in case I forget.


----------



## boxcarmarty

was that 18, 15, or 16???


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I had a airless brad nailer it got windmilled in the driveway. Wouldn't even drive a 1/2" long brad in pine. So around and around and stopped on the ground at a very high rate of speed.


----------



## mojapitt

> was that 18, 15, or 16???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We'll it wasn't the 18-3/4" that I originally cut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, did you use your board stretcher???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Matt has bigger problems than me. You better help him first.


----------



## Festus56

I use my air compressor all the time. Have a short coil hose that does most things in the shop and another 100' that will reach the other garage or the street past the driveway. Have two $14. HF HVLP spray guns that work way better than my old $100 plus siphon feed guns.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm using a HF spray gun at Whit's but his is hooked to a huge compressor because well - he's a shop  I like the gun though so I thought it would be a good way to intro to spraying and a step up from the wipe on poly job I've been doing. Mebbe I better stick with Legos!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, Matt has bigger problems than me. You better help him first.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I just got the memo and headin' that way…..


----------



## ssnvet

Speaking of my "bigger proglems" .... I did a pretty major screw up on the hope chest build.

And on top of it all, we're supposed to get 4" to 6" of snow tonight, so I hauled in firewood and put the tractor battery on charge in anticipation of an early morning cold start….. but now I'm feeling like I strained something in my side near where my abscess drain tube is sticking out. Not good!


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I think you need to consider bedrest for a couple weeks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, drop your tractor off at Monte's and he'll make sure it gets started in the morning and you can go to bed…..


----------



## bandit571

Must of had that chisel sharp…









One of my Aldi's chisels…









Barely touched the finger…









DNA on the pines. I did get the frame done for the second side…









But after about 4 hours of shoptime…..I think the plywood panels can wait a day….plumb tuckered out,


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I'm told we bleed more as we get older, I'm still testing that theory…..


----------



## bandit571

yep, must be those BP pills…I did make a bit of a mess….will have to just soak the finger in cider….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just sold the generator I bought last week. I got 20% more than I paid for it and I think the guy was very happy. He didn't even hint at less than I was asking. Now I gotta tune up my other one and sell it after I buy a new bigger one.
One day on craigslist was a record for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

well it looks like all is going well ,i kinda got lost with the 1/4 hp motor and the tampons , glad andy didnt read that  lol

hay Ted and CD hope yall make it in june ,

got started on my rocker i found a picture of it just waiting on the inspiration, drew some plans but think the whiskey and pot was a bit to much got up the next day and it looks more like a stool that rocks

Marty Bandit is just about cleared up , just want to be sure before she get around any others

Monte those are some fine looking dogs bet they love their thick coats now ,i see people that have long haid dogs here and feel sorry for them they about burn up down here

Matt hang in there , its not over till there isnt any wood left

Beka polys finicky to put on , youll get it ,i used that gun you got for whil then finally got a HVLP it made all the difference , that HF will work but when you use the other is leaves it on smooth, watch some of Charles Neil on it , think he has some on u tube

hay Bigblockyette john stoneb dont pay me no mind i lost mine back in 73 , no 73 n0 i cant remember but welcome to the dark side ,


----------



## firefighterontheside

15 16/18" got it Monte.

I agree on the need for a compressor. I have a pancake that does everything I need it to. It can be a little slow when using a framing nailer or impact wrench, but I use those once every two years or so.


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles you I sent you a private message.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the weather here is nice I got some glue ups done yesterday and cuts made today. But it's to cold to glue up today but tomorrow is going to be hot enough for glue ups. I did go through my box of f ups and cut and glued a bunch of those together. Maybe something will come out of it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have a pancake that does everything I need it to.
> - firefighterontheside


It has ta be a stack with peanut butter or I'm not interested…..


----------



## diverlloyd

I like mine with fruit. Black berries,strawberries,raspberries,peaches,blue berries mm mm mm if I didn't eat to much trial chili I would eat a pear( only fruit in the house that's not canned).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Peanut butter on a pancake compressor? That's just weird.


----------



## mojapitt

> Peanut butter on a pancake compressor? That s just weird.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's Marty, just sayin'


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on the gun cabinet


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, and batman


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's that made from Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you buy a drum sandr yet?


----------



## bandit571

I think I'll go and shoot that guy Gumption,.......4.5 hours in the shop is just a bit TOO much. And, not even a beer in the house. Tain't right.


----------



## mojapitt

It's Beetle Kill Pine. Still have not spent money on the sander. Changed my mind on what I want several times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a nice staining job on that pine.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte. The cabinet and Batman too.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough Bats for a while…..send the next ones to Randy…I'm batty enough.

Shoulders are a might sore tonight, for some reason…...worked too hard? Nah, never happen.


----------



## bandit571

Found a use for those Yankee screwdrivers I have,,









I made a Phillips bit for this one, as I had a bunch of screws to do…one handed









had to do 48 of the #8 screws…..sheesh. between the yankee and these two little planes..









No wonder I am a bit sore…besides the finger, that is.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, I will be hauled off to Columbus, OH this saturday. Should be home that night. Would be able to drive over to Centerville , IN Sunday, if need be.

Marty: Still have my phone numbers?


----------



## Festus56

Monte I found a guy up here that has a 28" sander and a 25" planer so I may never have to get bigger machines.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bats…. I don't need no stinking' bats….
However, I'll check with my NY METS….
They could use a good bat or two!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening Randy. Maybe this year will be for your Mets.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe IF I down-shifted to the speed of Randy…my old bod wouldn't feel so sore…..2 shots of Vodka and a Mountain Dew…...feeling better already….


----------



## DIYaholic

> .... Maybe this year will be for your Mets.
> 
> - Festus56


EVERY year is for my NY METS….
The other teams just don't read the memo!!!


----------



## bandit571

if they need bats, maybe the Reds will send them some? They seemed to have sent everything else good from their team to someone else.

Hmmm,Vodka was merely 80 proof….not sure what the mountain Dew was….


----------



## mudflap4869

Compressors are essential to our shop. We have 2 but they are to small to keep the blast cabinet going. So I am considering building an add on to the shop for a large compressor and the dust collection machinery. Candy finally got over her fear of the air driven tools and will not hesitate to use one now. She even has her own paint gun.

I wont touch blackberries, but almost anything else is good on pancakes. Elderberry jam is the best if you can get it.

BATS! My old bat goes to work at night, and sleeps all day, so I have the place to myself most of the time. She wakes up just long enough to give me marching orders ( which I ignore) then she is gone again. Just celebrated 33 years on Jan 14th and working different shifts has left us little time to start fist fights. I an just afraid of her retiring. I just don't have enough blood that I can afford her being able to beat me every day. I might have to hook a fence charger to her fighting skillet.


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the customer question of the day. The lady that ordered the gun cabinet had sent me an address for one to "roughly copy". The one in the ad was 20" wide for 8 guns. For me that's too tight, so this one is 32" wide. I told her this is wider. She said "that's fine, is it wider both sides? ". Been pondering it.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit Oops!

Matt, don't think hauling wood was on your allowed activities…

Mmm pancakes with chocolate chips and peanut butter mmmmm



> *trial chili*
> 
> - diverlloyd


What was the verdict?

Monte, I was thinking that was walnut! Wowzers!

Mudflap, you don't need to worry about me and the skillet. However, Sue has a cute lil mini sledge hammer on her eBay site that I've been admiring…

Monte, let us know how you answer.

We have a new nurse in the ER (as of the take over in December). She was an employee at the old hospital but only floated to the ER now and then. She has better ideas of where things should be put away. Now anytime we can't find something, she gets blamed. The boss is gonna get an earful in the morning. Hopefully, between now and then, we don't have any pregnant woman come in and want to drop her young-un!! 'Cause I can't find the precip(itous delivery) pack ANYWHERE!! Ggrrrrr


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, Don't you love people who want everyone to just do everything their way?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I love EVERYBODY! Some sure make it tuff, though. Heeheehee


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I love EVERYBODY! Some sure make it tuff, though. Heeheehee
> 
> - CFrye


Yeah, like chewing through rawhide with no teeth.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## CFrye

Well, Mudflap, looks like you're safe, for a while. The mini sledge hammer is gone from Sue's site.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, a small cast-iron skillet still works great.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy it was ok. Not as good as my normal but I was bored in the kitchen so I added some onion and spices to the meat as it cooked(didn't make a noticeable difference)and used canned kidney beans instead of chili beans. It was pretty lack luster. I usually make a large batch but I have been trying to learn to cook small batches. It didn't have enough spice to it so the wife added so cayenne to hers but when she tipped it about a 1/4 of the bottle came out she ate it but I think it was a bit on the hot side for her. So all in all it was maybe a 5 out of 10 it was pretty boring.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty: Still have my phone numbers?
> 
> - bandit571


Yep…..


----------



## Gene01

> Here is the customer question of the day. The lady that ordered the gun cabinet had sent me an address for one to "roughly copy". The one in the ad was 20" wide for 8 guns. For me that s too tight, so this one is 32" wide. I told her this is wider. She said "that s fine, is it wider both sides? ". Been pondering it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


" Naw, the left side's good.. We'll just make right side wider."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
I hhope she meant deeper and wider.


----------



## ssnvet

Snow storm turned out to be quite the dud, with only 2". I dragged my butt out at 5:30 to snow blow anyways.

A little Baily's in my morning coffee made the drive to work tolerable.

I have an appointment with Miya S. B. Dragging this a.m., that is if she's done with Bandit yet.

Randy, check you PMs


----------



## bandit571

Nope, mine is still leaving marks on the carpet as I walked over to the chair…...

Top of the Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy. One day closer to the weekend.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*FINALIZE THE DATE-* I haven't heard any objections, so why don't call the 17th official for our meet-up. Also, does it have a name? Woodstick 2017? Something else?


----------



## ssnvet

> She said "that s fine, is it wider both sides? ". Been pondering it.
> - Monte Pittman


Monte… she probably means left to right and front to back. I'd respond that it is only wider left to right (as you face the door) if that is the case.


----------



## CFrye

Shenandoah Shindig was what was suggested earlier? The host has the final say. 
Are we gonna do patches again? Please!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another bright sunshine day here. Mid 40's and maybe get rid of some of the ice on the streets.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's very bright outside. Let me go see what is wrong. Nevermind, it's just the sun.


----------



## ssnvet

What to call it?

*Shenandoah Shindig*

I like that a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

I did tell her that this is 12" wider and 4" deeper than the one advertised. I feel there should be 3"-4" per gun space.


----------



## Festus56

As long as it fits in the space she has for it she won't know the difference I am thinking.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Shenandoah Shindig sounds good to me.

*What about the chairs? *I can either bring some door-prizes to giveaway (we'll draw names or something), or I can bring some prizes for the chair contest and give them to the winners there. Is the chair contest still a thing? Do we have more than one entry per-catagory? If we don't have more than one person for each catagory, but we still want to have the contest, I suggest we combine the categories into one. We can pick three prize winners from among all the entries.


----------



## Festus56

Stumpy I think the chair contest should go on somehow. It did motivate some to try a new build and some are still working on the idea. I did build one but had no intention of making a chair for the contest.l I just happened to get a request from my sister. ( It was more like a direct order, sisters are like that ! )


----------



## bandit571

hope I don't have to bring my rocker along…

Ok gave both the Stanley #45 and the Wards ( Stanley) #78 a tryout this morning…..









and the 78









Each was to do this sort of thing..









As I needed a place to attach the back to the dresser. The 45 was easier to hold onto, but both did the same job. 
As for that dresser build..









I need to cut some plywood to finish up side #2…..sometime.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would definitely like the chair build to still be a thing in some way, not just because I made one. I think Eddie is working on one. I think Marty still intends to have one ready. I'm ok with combining if we need to. If we can get our fame key vacation to Florida done and be home in time, there's a chance I will be at the shindig.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, maybe we should go with you on the family trip. Marty and Randy would be fun at the amusement park.


----------



## 000

> *Ok, everybody gather around…*
> As January is well under way, it s time to start thinkin about June. I have spoke with Charles and Cricket about the event this year and would like a group vote as to its size. In the past we have pretty much held it to our thread. Is this still where we wanna be, or do we wanna open the invitation to all of Lumberjocks? Cricket has been a Goddess in the past two years in gettin us sponsorship from LJ s to help pay for our feast, and Charles is fellin giddy to fill his parking lot.
> I personally would like to see each and everyone of us in this thread be able to attend, but I understand that health and financial reasons can keep that from happening. We have been able to move our gathering spots around so as to adjust for those who are only able to travel the shorter distances, and others have stepped up to aide in the travels. Where else can ya find this kind of friendship cept on Lumberjocks???
> So everyone start thinkin about what it s gonna take for you and your neighbor to make it to the eastside in 6 months, and also how much promoting we wanna do this year. We also wanna hear any ideas on gettin this ball rollin , as well as likes and dislikes from our previous events.
> So give us your thoughts while you re wonderin around these halls aimlessly, it s not like any of us has a key to get out of here…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Isn't it a little unethical for Lj's to sponsor a get together without inviting all Lj's? 
All Lj's that post make it possible for Lj's to even be here.

I mean, Im not going (so you don't have to worry about that) but I'm sure you all have other friends that post that would like to go.
I can start a thread about it if you would like.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Yep… Sure… Why not…..


----------



## bandit571

Started already….the complaints, that is. next thing you know, that "other" Ted" and his 16,000 plans will want to show up there….


----------



## mojapitt

I would say that it's better to not have the sponsorship than open it up. Stumpy and Charles can make the call.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It seems that jbay has packed his bags and left, but if by chance he's still around and would like to be part of the conversation, then please, introduce yourself… We'll be glad to have ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I'm planning on it…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*jbay*- I disagree. Sponsors don't sponsor everything and everyone. They sponsor what they think is in their best interests. If Lumberjocks has to let everyone participate to be a sponsor, does that mean I can't also ask one of my corporate sponsors to get involved unless all of their other customers are invited? Lumberjocks sponsorship dollars are THEIR dollars. We aren't all co-owners of this site. We are consumers. And when they use their dollars in whatever way they feel is best for them, we all benefit as well.

Frankly, I had no idea Lumberjocks sponsored any of the past events. This was news to me. But I think it's a good thing. After all, some of us have done a great deal to promote this site to the outside, bringing in new members. And the few dollars they may or may not put up to help out is still only a small part of the work that goes into an event like this, which also benefits Lumberjocks. Both myself and Charles Neil will likely be showing video of the event to many thousands of people outside this forum, bringing a great deal of publicity to this site. And this thread alone, with nearly 2 million views and 140K comments has brought a LOT of eyes onto Lumberjock's pages over the years.

*EDIT:* I don't think the decision has been made about who is invited. I suspect the host should have the final say in that. Charles said he doesn't mind, but I also wouldn't want to impose on his hospitality too much. If a big group shows up and makes a mess, I would feel responsible. I wouldn't want to invite a lot of people that none of us know and trust. What if something in his shop got broken, or stolen? This isn't like renting a place in a public park. On private property with tools (and alcohol) around there is liability to consider. I am not sure Charles' comment before that "Whatever we decide is fine" gives us licence to invite the whole internet. *The more I think about it, the more I think we should only invite specific people. * If you want to suggest someone from outside this thread, that will be fine. But I think the whole guest list should be agreed upon, and especially approved by the host, Charles.


----------



## ssnvet

As far as participation and invitation, I'm good with whatever you guys decide. But you will never make everyone happy.

I don't know jbay, but I noticed that he's deleted his blog and projects at some time, which has implied meaning.

I'm happy to chip in for food & beverage costs…

I'm hoping to bring some Mahogany and Red Oak for door prizes / sharing / giveaways.


----------



## 000

> *jbay*- I disagree. Sponsors don t sponsor everything and everyone. They sponsor what they think is in their best interests. If Lumberjocks has to let everyone participate to be a sponsor, does that mean I can t also ask one of my corporate sponsors to get involved unless all of their other customers are invited? Lumberjocks sponsorship dollars are THEIR dollars. We aren t all co-owners of this site. We are consumers. And when they use their dollars in whatever way they feel is best for them, we all benefit as well.
> 
> Frankly, I had no idea Lumberjocks sponsored any of the past events. This was news to me. But I think it s a good thing. After all, some of us have done a great deal to promote this site to the outside, bringing in new members. And the few dollars they may or may not put up to help out is still only a small part of the work that goes into an event like this, which also benefits Lumberjocks. Both myself and Charles Neil will likely be showing video of the event to many thousands of people outside this forum, bringing a great deal of publicity to this site. And this thread alone, with nearly 2 million views and 140K comments has brought a LOT of eyes onto Lumberjock s pages over the years.
> 
> *EDIT:* I don t think the decision has been made about who is invited. I suspect the host should have the final say in that. Charles said he doesn t mind, but I also wouldn t want to impose on his hospitality too much. If a big group shows up and makes a mess, I would feel responsible. I wouldn t want to invite a lot of people that none of us know and trust. What if something in his shop got broken, or stolen? This isn t like renting a place in a public park. On private property with tools (and alcohol) around there is liability to consider. I am not sure Charles comment before that "Whatever we decide is fine" gives us licence to invite the whole internet. *The more I think about it, the more I think we should only invite specific people. * If you want to suggest someone from outside this thread, that will be fine. But I think the whole guest list should be agreed upon, and especially approved by the host, Charles.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


OK


----------



## 000

> I don t know jbay, but I noticed that he s deleted his blog and projects at some time, which has implied meaning.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Not sure what the implied meaning is, but you have no knowledge as to why I deleted my content, but your welcome to assume anything you want.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad we got that settled, then.


----------



## 000

> Glad we got that settled, then.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That was easy…right? Was just a simple question.

EDIT: I think there are a lot of people that would like the opportunity to be able to meet you guys
(both you and Charles) regardless of sponsership


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I think there are a lot of people that would like the opportunity to be able to meet you guys
> (both you and Charles) regardless of sponsorship


And I would love to invite those people. I just wish there was a way to do it and still protect Charles. When I meet "fans" at public events, the sponsor is responsible for whatever happens. If someone gets hammered and tears up my classroom at WIA, Pop Wood is responsible. If someone rips off something at a Rockler store opening event, Rockler is responsible. So I can just stand there and shake hands and not have to worry about it. Same thing when Charles goes to shows or teaches classes at Woodcraft and elsewhere. But here, Charles is responsible, and by extension, us. And I am not sure we are equipped to handle that. I am saying that it would turn into Woodstock or anything, but I know Charles can draw a crowd, and I've been known to draw a few at my events.

That said, I travel quite a lot, and do as many public events as I can (as does Charles) so that I can meet as many people as possible, because I enjoy meeting them too!


----------



## ssnvet

It implies that you no longer want to share all of the content that at one time you took considerable effort to share. :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I get your point jbay, but this is not an official LJ event. It's a group of friends who have come together because of LJ's. Everybody who has been somewhat of a regular has been invited. Clearly stumpy is a regular. Charles Neil has been somewhat of a regular and he too was invited. This year he happened to host. All previous events have been at someone's house. I'm sure you understand why these events can't possibly host all LJ's. LJ has given a small amount of money to help pay for food. The rest came from the rest of us. As far as I know we haven't been told for sure that LJ will be contributing anything.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh I don't see what it matters if lj sponsors a event. I think it is nice that they would even consider it.


----------



## mojapitt

To me, anyone in business can choose to support and event. But that doesn't mean that they control the event. If I sponsor a softball team, my name may go on the jersey, but I don't get to decide who is on the team.


----------



## mojapitt

Well stated DL


----------



## 000

I think it depends on what side of the fence your on, 
I understand your perspectives on the subject, of course, none of you are being left out.

I'll say no more.

I hope you all have a good time!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Compressors are essential to our shop. We have 2 but they are to small to keep the blast cabinet going. So I am considering building an add on to the shop for a large compressor and the dust collection machinery. Candy finally got over her fear of the air driven tools and will not hesitate to use one now. She even has her own paint gun.
> 
> I wont touch blackberries, but almost anything else is good on pancakes. Elderberry jam is the best if you can get it.
> 
> BATS! My old bat goes to work at night, and sleeps all day, so I have the place to myself most of the time. She wakes up just long enough to give me marching orders ( which I ignore) then she is gone again. Just celebrated 33 years on Jan 14th and working different shifts has left us little time to start fist fights. I an just afraid of her retiring. I just don t have enough blood that I can afford her being able to beat me every day. I might have to hook a fence charger to her fighting skillet.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

You just have to write a book someday and I am quite sure it will sell out fast. 



> *FINALIZE THE DATE-* I haven t heard any objections, so why don t call the 17th official for our meet-up. Also, does it have a name? Woodstick 2017? Something else?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Why not call it Stirstick and everyone trade carved spoons.



> Glad we got that settled, then.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Stumpy

I know if I ever get to go there are two people here if they ever went I would not go or would go home!!!
Plus it was all started with friends getting together Here after Rex passed away and a way for everyone to put a face to the name. If someone wishes to join us here and contribute a lot they will be able to come to the next one.

I know we have said this before when others asked and how we feel


----------



## bandit571

Plywood panels have been cut, fitted, glued and nailed in place. I left side #2 on the bench for awhile, as I was laying things out for the web-frames. Got those figured out, and a few parts have been sawed up. Might kick back for the rest of the night.

Arlin: don't worry, everyone knows Trolls turn to stone when daylight hits them….just ask Gandalf the Grey….

I might just pop in a Hobbit movie for tonight. At least then, I can pop some popcorn without upsetting people.


----------



## bandit571

Also got a few parts sawn..









Need to cut a few kickers, but all the rest of the web-frame parts have been cut to length. Helps to lay them out where they will be going. Side #2 has been completed









Rebates have been milled for the plywood back to sit in. After yesterday and today, almost too sore and tired to blog it up. Mortise & Tenon work coming up…..maybe tomorrow? Mallet & Chisel work? Hands already hurting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, seems like a rather reasonable conversation. Sorry I went to the WoodShack and missed it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did manage to dispose of some adult beverages and discus the needs and issues of dovetails with a neighbor woodworker. In other words… I didn't get a damn thing done…..


----------



## JL7

> I did manage to dispose of some adult beverages and discus the needs and issues of dovetails with a neighbor woodworker. In other words… I didn t get a damn thing done…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bob the Builder? Either way, say hi to Bob…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

*JEFF!!!*... nope, it was Dan…..


----------



## JL7

Been sidetracked on re-wiring the old fixtures for LED's…...holy dusty fixtures man…..and still trying to figure out how I got them in these weird spots the first time…

I have no chair build, but working on the Maloof shelf build…....just to put in the little tiny small print at the bottom of the contest….....not sure that Maloof built shelves, but someone on LJ's inspired the build….. so it's a mash up…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well I need some more inspiration…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Dan! and *MARTY!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

What rewiring needs to be done for LEDs???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bob the builders level of woodworking is sawdust in a dustpan…..


----------



## JL7

I'm basically removing the ballasts and wiring hot on one end only…..lots of different bulbs out there, but want all the fixtures the same….....


----------



## bandit571

Movie time….later gators..


----------



## Cricket

I learned to use a FoodSaver tonight, so I spent the even prepping meals for my freezer following an extended visit to Costco. After all that, I don't wanna cook.

Oh wait…

Maybe bacon.


----------



## Cricket

> Well I need some more inspiration…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You need to build a camp kitchen.





View on YouTube


----------



## Cricket

Oh lookie!





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Maloof shelves in the other category?


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, wife has talked about going back to Minneapolis since we got back. It's in the future.


----------



## JL7

Hey Monte, looking forward to it…...you should take her up the north shore, Hwy 61. That's my fav. Bill's been there….


----------



## JL7

Cool videos Cricket…...maybe you need a tablesaw??


----------



## firefighterontheside

The north shore is wonderful. Spend the night in grand Marais. Look for a log home company just south of town on the west side. He built my house.


----------



## JL7

> The north shore is wonderful. Spend the night in grand Marais.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Lot's of memories there…...very cool place…..

And for Bandit, Frostbite Falls is only an hour from there…...


----------



## TedW

Gene, no ice storm here… just damp and cold.

Monte, 5 16 81 6 15 and 18/16 hope that helps.

Marty, it's not so much that we bleed more as we get older, we just cut ourselves more.

Eddie, I for one don't want to know about your 1/4 HP Tampons… too much info!  
I also hope I make it in June. What's in Jume? If it's another jamboree, I'm in.

Gun cabinet is looking nice Monte. Batman looks good too. You should sell those at your next show.

"Is it wider at both sides?" reminded me of a time I ordered a diamond shaped piece of glass from the hardware store, something like 12" x 18" if I recall. They didn't cut their own glass at the time, but ordered it from a glass place not far away. I came in the next day to pick up my piece of glass and the young guy working there said there was a problem. The glass place said they could cut the glass to 12" x 18" but needed to know which was the width and which was the height. At first I thought he was joking, but he was serious.

Candy, I think Jim was offering to make you breakfast.

17th sounds good to me. Am I invited or do I have to crash the party? Should I bring a case of soda pop? I'm not big on beer. What should I wear? Is this what Eddie is talking about in June? What's up with this weather? How many roads must a man walk down? Where the heck is Waldo??? Okay, I'm done now.

Okay, reading along I see something about Shenandoah Shindig and Candy used "was what was" in a sentence, causing my eyes to cross backwards into my forhead and now I can't reach my beer, which I don't much care for anyway so no biggie… ooooo coffee!

What's this about chair prizes? Do I have to never get around to building a chair again?

I can bring pens. I have lots of pens.



> Started already….the complaints, that is. next thing you know, that "other" Ted" and his 16,000 plans will want to show up there….
> 
> - bandit571


I sure hope so, I wanna have a word with that guy and it ain't a very nice word.



> I would say that it s better to not have the sponsorship than open it up. Stumpy and Charles can make the call.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm with Monte on that one.

How big does the chair have to be? You see, I have all these extra pen blanks and, well….


----------



## JL7

All the talk about sponsorship and who to invite….etc…..here's my take.

3 years ago Eddie posted that he was going to have a Boil and if anyone wanted to come….and a bunch of us did. It was technically on a Friday…...what a good time.

That's what made it good in my opinion. There were no rules or debates…..everybody pitched in without being asked. It was fun. And Eddies stories on Saturday morning over coffee….....LOL!


----------



## TedW

Go Marty Go! Go Marty Go! Gimme an M.. M! Gimme an A… A! Gimme an R… R! Gimme a T… T! Gimme a Y… Y! What d'ya get? Marty!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Couple little things going out. Batman logo is for a wedding. Other picture is hatracks. No project posts on these.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff*- There isn't "ALL" this talk about sponsorship, as if a bunch of sponsors are getting involved. LJ's threw in a few bucks last year to help pay for the food, and there was talk about doing that again. That's it. My comment about getting one of my sponsors involved was purely a way of illustrating a point. Nothing more.


----------



## mojapitt

Another point on this afternoons discussion. He made it sound like this is an exclusive club. In my time here everyone has been welcome to join and participate. I know of no one who is blocked from coming here. Some people just don't have the sophistication required though.


----------



## JL7

Hey Stumpy, my comments weren't targeted at you or anyone else in particular…sorry. More of a generalization of how a simple concept of friends getting together turns into something else….no offense intended…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Cricket, welcome to a shop full of tools for your projects.

Kinda like Marty but not quite. I actually got something done today and missed the discussion.

Jeff we have rode and camped on the north shore several times. We can not go through MN without riding up there. It is beautiful country.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Jeff*- No offense taken. I just wanted to make sure nobody thought something had changed. This event will be no different from past events. Very informal, limited to a small group, etc.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought there was going to be live music and a clown act?


----------



## mudflap4869

The signs for the event are to be 2.5" by who cares "s. Hometown and mileage / kilometers. If I use Ks, it will look like I drove farther. Hmmm, would that be dishonest?


----------



## JL7

Hey Mark…..let me know if you're riding by here in the future…..

Stumpy…this one feels different from the past events to me. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## 000

> Another point on this afternoons discussion. *He made it sound like this is an exclusive club*. In my time here everyone has been welcome to join and participate. I know of no one who is blocked from coming here. Some people just don t have the sophistication required though.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> *Ok, everybody gather around…*
> As January is well under way, it s time to start thinkin about June. I have spoke with Charles and Cricket about the event this year *and would like a group vote as to its size. In the past we have pretty much held it to "OUR" thread. Is this still where we wanna be, or do we wanna open the invitation to all of Lumberjocks?*
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sorry Monte, but the differentiation had already been made.
As far as not being sophisticated enough, your probably right. 
And looking at the comments that have been made about me here, (Troll and such) well….

I have always had trouble relating on the internet. 
If you all knew me in the real world it would probably be a lot different. I digress….

Sorry for bringing anything up, I shouldn't have.


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I think I understand your point. This seems different because there are a couple "stars" involved. I actually think once we get there, it really won't be different at all.


----------



## mojapitt

I will ask a favor of the attendees. Try to refrain from blaming the Russians for everything. Someone coming with me is getting very tired of hearing that.


----------



## mojapitt

The sophistication line was meant as a joke. Just saying


----------



## CFrye

I spoke, briefly via a poor phone connection, with Andy earlier. He sounded great and was at a Mule show somewhere away from home. We, Jim and I, were gonna visit tomorrow, after Jim gets his test wires pulled. 
We'll see you on our next trip, Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is the suit and tie guy, not me.


----------



## Festus56

> Hey Mark…..let me know if you re riding by here in the future…..
> 
> Stumpy…this one feels different from the past events to me. I ll leave it at that.
> 
> - JL7


Sure will Jeff. Probably not this summer but hope for next year. We still need to ride the Trans Canada from Winnipeg east to Thunder Bay. We have been all around the lake before. Boundary waters are pretty cool area also.


----------



## mojapitt

So Candy, can you hook Jim up to jumper cables?


----------



## cdaniels

I know i've been absent a while but I am on the fence about inviting all LJ's. that really opens up Mr. Neil to mishaps at his residence because that basically an open invitation for anyone to show up at his place putting the possibility of ill intentions out there. That's just me though i'm very cautious and protective, I still only leave my house once or twice a month… as far as the sponsoring, i'd be more than happy to chip in for the event. I have been wanting to go for years but my health is less than ideal so I think i'll finally be able to make it this year.

I still have my maloof setup on the shelf. unfortunately i've lost quite a bit of money in jobs this winter because this shotty house we're renting can't even handle me running my planer or jointer or tablesaw without blowing fuses and breakers. we're looking for a forever home now, search is ongoing


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Chair contest*- Does anyone have an opinion on my suggestion? I think if we don't have at least two entries for each catagory, we should eliminate the categories and judge them all together. But we will give out three prizes (I'll provide them). We can give out the prizes at the Shindig.


----------



## cdaniels

so I had the mcnaughton center saver system for about a year and still hate it so I ordered the oneway coring system. now to sell the mcnaughton on the feebay


----------



## firefighterontheside

My ideal spot to live is Grand Marais. I love the weather, the people, the land, the water, etc. Mark, I spent two summers working at the end of the gunflint trail out of grand Marais. It's about 50 miles long and goes up to the boundary waters. It's a neat drive, but I'm not sure I'd want to do it with a motorcycle. I have driven the trans Canada from Dryden to Thunder Bay. At first I thought it sounded like a major highway, then I drove on it. I did have to learn to pull over when someone wanted to pass.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ok with that Stumpy. I started it to learn and have fun building while others were doing the same. After I got into it I learned why some didn't take on the chore. It was a big one and time consuming. If I get a prize that's great, but I just enjoyed the process and seeing montes chairs going along side mine. I will likely fly and therefore not bring the chair with me.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Can we go back to talking about farts, bacon and Marty please?
The date is set, the venue is set, the chair contest is sorta happenin', everything else will fall into place.

This thread has always been welcoming. Most of us have had our off days and occasional rants (except Candy, but she must be medicated) and yet we always go back to the same tone. Anyone who isn't interested in that philosophy usually doesn't stick around for long.

I have plans for a Maloof style chair. Does building it in your head count??? It's absolutely stunning and causes people to catch their breath and stare in awe….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh and the chair is so remarkable that I am no longer a woodworker, I am an artisan and my shop is my 'studio'....... 
Now that's sophisticamated.


----------



## CFrye

Works for me too, Stumpy. I still hope to get some kinda chair built… We'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

If I only had everything I have built in my head….....

Ok, I would have a headache


----------



## Momcanfixit

Works for me too Stumpy. I'm with Candy - still hopeful.


----------



## bandit571

Movies are over…..did I miss anything?


----------



## CFrye

> Most of us have had our off days and occasional rants (except Candy, but she must be medicated)
> - Sandra


You missed it! Just ask, Jim! Key rings beware.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My stand alone shop with a classroom is being built in stages in my head. It's going to turn out just as I planned!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Dang, I'll have to wait for the next one.

Hitting the hay. I have things to build in my sleep.


----------



## bandit571

And I'm still stuck in the Dungeon….with bats, no less….

Not sure IF I can bring that rocker along…....might "clash" with the tent…..besides, it would be up to the driver…..

A box has been done for the Shindig…..working on what to pack inside it…and lock the lid.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't idly pass gas. Eating Russian cooking makes stuff "fluid like". One must use caution at all times.


----------



## Cricket

B A C O N…

Just sayin' (big grin)


----------



## CFrye

> So Candy, can you hook Jim up to jumper cables?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh, and Monte - please tell your wife that Canada isn't blaming the Russians for anything….. we're politely tsk tsk tsking to ourselves about American politics in general. In Canada the campaign before a federal election in which the prime minister is elected runs around 36-40 days. Anything much above 40 days is considered excessive and wasteful. Here's how the campaign goes

Who's running for the Liberals this time (Or Conservative or NDP, or the Green Party)?
Oh, he/she seems decent, or he/she is a putz.
Did you vote? 
Yup.
What's for supper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's farts smell like bacon!! Or so I've heard.

One of the good things about my chair being at cindys office is that I get to hear nice things about it.

Monte, Sean has that problem and he doesn't eat Russian cooking. I'm tired of the Russian thing too. America is just as bad or worse with spying and sticking our nose where it doesn't belong. Israel is our ally and we got caught spying there.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Liquid farts? I may have to stay awake a bit longer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, I'm ashamed of our government too.


----------



## mojapitt

> Liquid farts? I may have to stay awake a bit longer.
> 
> - Sandra


Oh honey, it'll keep you awake alright


----------



## Momcanfixit

I just snorted loud enough to get a disgusted look from the cat. Mr 74 is working tonight so I don't have the voice of reason telling me to shut the dang laptop.


----------



## TedW

> Jeff, I think I understand your point. This seems different because there are a couple "stars" involved. I actually think once we get there, it really won t be different at all.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It won't be different if I'm there, I'll even refrain from wearing my cape and spendex. Who's the other star?

Wait… a Maloof chair? I might need some bigger pen blanks.


----------



## Festus56

Wow I go wandering for a bit and the entire subject changed!!! I need a drink !!


----------



## mojapitt

Cats are elitists anyway. We were just put here to serve them.


----------



## Gene01

Since I made two identical non rocking chairs, would that count for the two entries required for the category?
Regardless, if Candy gets one built, I'll gladly cede to hers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you'll have to pay double the entry fee….


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys want to know a secret? If I could retire to a small shop and make just one style of furniture, it would be Art Nouveau / Art Deco. My wife frowned at me when I told her that…


----------



## mojapitt

Certainly enormous skill required Stumpy. How would it look in your current home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, you wouldn't need a square, or a straight edge.


----------



## Festus56

Here is what I did today. The inside and outside of the cedar chest lid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's pretty Mark. I love building with cedar, but nobody asks me for it.


----------



## CFrye

Very pretty, Mark! How did you do the lettering and, if it's not too personal, what does it say?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- Out of place. I live in a Victorian house with a wife who prefers Tuscan decor.


----------



## Festus56

I did the writing with my laser. It is an Irish blessing and at the bottom is Happy Birthday to a granddaughter Kind of hard to get a good picture of it.. Her dad was the one who started this 17 years ago in school but run out of time to finish it.


----------



## bandit571

Looks great!

Figured up that I have spent nine hours in the shop, so far this week…..getting a wee bit tuckered out. have a lot of saw and chisel work scheduled for tomorrow. I don't use a router table for Mortise & tenon joints, so things might get a bit slow. maybe I can sit down the entire time? Resisting the urge to go back down there yet tonight, and do some lay-out work….

"And may the road rise up to meet ye…"


----------



## Festus56

I have quite a few hand tools but I get tired just seeing what you people do with them. I don't have that much ambition or my tools are not tuned good enough to do those things.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy and tantrums! She throws world class ones, but they are so rare that it totally shocks the hell out of me. Something gets thrown on the ground and her foot stomps once or twice. Nuclear explosion! I don't know if I should un-ass the area or stand and let her wind down. Both actions are always wrong, so I generally hope that it somebody else that she is off-pissed at. 
I don't care who shows up at events. If I don't like them, they cease to exist. I have calmed down in my old age and no longer punch an AHs friggin lights out. I will be 69 on April 20, so I can't outrun them any more.


----------



## bandit571

Mark: I use mine because I have to. So, for the last 6 years or so, I worked at learning how to use each tool. Lots of trial & error going on, just a LOT of practice going on. Why do I HAVE to use the hand tools? I either don't have the big powered tools or I don't have the room for them.

Ambition to use them? Nah, I think of the shop as my…..Safe Space. where I can get away from it all for a little while. Just my way of relaxing.

BTW: I went from a fully powered shop in a large pole barn to just working on a back porch railing as a bench. Then I started the Dungeon Shop in a dank basement…..with bats. Somehow, I just kept at it, learning new stuff as i went along. And, I am having a lot more fun.


----------



## DIYaholic

What a bunch of jabbering jocks….
All this talk and the only intelligent thing said was BACON!!!


----------



## bandit571

And BEER!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy, you said it all in one sentence. Oh yea and what Bandit said too.

Bandit I agree it would be fun. Sometimes we all should slow down and enjoy. after 40 years of woodworking I still need to make a little money at this. Several times it is the little hand plane time or the chisel cuts that bails me out and gets the job done correctly.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Mark - Love the lid and the blessing.

Speaking of blessings, the coffee is on.

Have a good one.


----------



## CFrye

Lovely, Mark. Thank you for sharing. 
Look what's on the calendar…


----------



## MustacheMike

Can I come being I am just the lowly "side kick"? Here is a pick of my chair entry in the "really old farts' Category!!! What do you think?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Wooden amplified speaker for my son's iPod. Made with sapelle. 








Woodworker's hell in my opinion. All plywood and stain. I've made ten so far for a customer. They are to be placed in stores all over Mississippi and Louisiana for displays of something called "*********************************** Salsa".








Bowl made of cedar that I brought back from my visit to Gary's back in December. 








Little small something I made a friend just so he could stop telling his wife he would Get around tuit. 








Wanted to restore this shotgun for my wife. It belonged to her mother. Closer inspection of the barrel showed it was quite dangerous to shoot any longer. So I removed the firing pin and made this display for her with her mother's name on it. 








End grain cutting board made with sapelle and pecan.


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Mike, bring it!

*WILLIAM!!!*


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, I'm going to go over to get a up close on that chest… Will call later…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Hope to see you there Mike.
Good stuff William. Good to see you round.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe in June someone can teach me how not to hurt myself on a lathe.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that's funny since the wife and I ate with her coworker and the coworkers boyfriend. He was talking the only tool he won't use is the lathe after his dad showed him that it can chuck wood at you at a vigorous rate of speed. His voice had a crackle of fear in it as he was giving the story.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not worried about it throwing things at me as much as when the steel meets the wood. I don't want it throwing chisels at me.

In the mid 90s I worked part time at a machine shop. One of the machinists there tore his left arm off from the elbow on a lathe. Causes me concern.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, I love the Chuck Box, I'm gonna need one for the Large Barge…..

Has anyone ever noticed how windy Ted is, ain't no wounder why Chicago's the windy city…..

Stumpy, sounds good to me on the chairs…..

I agree with the lady pointing the gun…..

Mike, I hope you can make it, we need a guest speaker…..

Monte, the only thing you need for lathe work is a catchers mask and quick reflexes…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah monte spinning things with a couple horse power show no mercy when it grabs a hold of you.
You guys talked me into a bacon sandwich for breakfast it was good on bread with only a single side of each piece toasted and with some provolone cheese.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Try carbide turning tools. They scrape so they are far less likely to grab, and if they do, it isn't NEARLY as violent. Even if you prefer HSS, the carbide can be used for roughing out the shape, which is when most of the risk occurs. I did a video on them a while back-





View on YouTube


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, I'd like a bacon and cheese on wheat. I'll be in the shop when ya get here…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I cannot bring my lathe to Virginia. I can however, if there is a lathe there for me to use, being a few of my favorite gouges and such and give pointers if anyone would like. Just a thought.

That being said,
I have been hit before by flying chunks of wood and once by a chisel. If you are not willing to at least take that chance, I do suggest staying away from a lathe. It is not necessarily going to happen. When I though, someone who does not always do things in the safest ways possible, tell you to never flip the switch without a full face shield, then you know the possibility if there.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
You use a 1/3 hp motor and a loose belt. This forces you to have fairly sharp tools and go easy when feeding them into the wood. If anything happens the wood stops and the belt slips nothing gets ripped off.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## boxcarmarty

Better get busy, I need ta make some new brake pads fer the truck…..


----------



## mojapitt

Wow, you're pretty skilled Marty


----------



## bandit571

Red Green would be proud of you, Marty….

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, are those self-adjusting brakes?


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', from beautiful, warm Tucson…at least it was yesterday. Gonna rain until Sunday. Worse, a winter storm is moving through and may dump as much as 18" of that white crap on the mountains we have to drive through to get back to the mesa. We WERE going back tomorrow. Probably delay that until Sunday. God! Two extra days in Tucson. Don't know if we can handle that.
Today, we'll pick up a few boards of mesquite, meet Paul (shipwright) and his wife, Elenore for lunch and go to see his new shop. Looking forward to that. 
Tomorrow, is a Costco run for Phyl. 
Y'all have a great rest of the week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, I just watched yer video on wooden clamps. I keep a wide selection of 'em handy in the WoodShack for them special needs, and in a pinch, they double as ear muffs…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, give Paul our love…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've tried some of that Marquetry stuff that he makes look real easy, and I'm here ta tell ya, it ain't. The man is an artist…..


----------



## bandit571

I use one of those clamps to hang MOST of my saws up from the ceiling joists. 









most, but not all of them. Might need to get a couple more?


----------



## mojapitt

Shipwright is one of this site's best. I would put Jim Jakosh up there also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have some of those clamps too. They look really neat hanging on my wall.

Marty, that's nothing. I made wooden rotors for my truck.

Sounds fun Gene. Tell Paul I said nice to meet you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello William good to see you back.

Gene I do not envy you stuck in Tuscon but it would be great to meet Paul.

Thanks for the compliments, That cedar is really pretty when it gets a smell of Watco.

Come over anytime Bob we are here.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit , We have 3 lathes, 2 are duplicators, but also use tool rest, your welcome to use them .


----------



## bandit571

Monte may be interested, Charles. I do have an old lathe, used it a bit not long ago…









Column was Walnut, with some Cherry add-ons.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be interested. The lathe is my target tool of the year.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Break fer a sammich, then off to the woodpile to haul in some rough sawed for the next mutilation…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, Lunch is done, might wander off to the shop and hide for a while…..

Apparently, there will be a "Meet & Greet" at not only the Dungeon Shop, but will include a couple of shops in Columbus,OH this Saturday…....Need to get spiffied up a bit…


----------



## Festus56

> Break fer a sammich, then off to the woodpile to haul in some rough sawed for the next mutilation…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


A chair Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, no, but we're gittin' close…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho peeps…

I get some shop time and go to work and use-guys go nuts with 125 posts….

*Re. Grand Marais*... that makes bein a Yooper look like livin in the big city. Just ask CD.

*Re. Chairs*... I still plan on building a Morris chair, but doubt it will be done in time for the competition. Please don't wait on me.

*Re. Artisans and studios*... I'm still trying to graduate from tool hoarder to woodworker.

*Re. The Shenandoah Shindig* .... I've spent considerable brain cells learning how to spell Shenandoah over the last two days, so please don't change the title now.

*Re. my big boo-boo *.....despite the massive amounts of dust, I decided to dive in and re-route all my raised panels with the correct guide bearing installed and all went well. *Marty was right* (bet you don't hear that very often :^) about the tear out. It turned out to be a non-issue. I was doing a little bit of acrobatics to keep the router table from tipping over on me though… One hand on the push pad, one on the outside edge, one thumb on the back edge, one foot on the stand leg. Got smart and wore a dust mask this time…. took a long time to vacuum up the mess. I think I'm going with Gene's wheel barrow approach for casters on the new router table base. The force I had to apply to push the panels through that big bit were considerable.

*FYI… *I believe those "wood clamps" are referred to as hand screws. Am I sophisticated now?


----------



## DIYaholic

I say Marty's next "mutation" will be….
KINDLING!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I'll assume you're referring to grand Marais MI, while I was referring to grand Marais MN.

One picture frame finished this morning. Now I need to start another one. I don't have any glass though.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I would third that training class from William at Woodstick  I have a 3/8" dewalt chucked into a grizzly Hobby Lathe/disc sander contraption and some HF lathe tools just waiting on me! (I just need to be able to do plane totes and chisel handles!)

alright - my small lunch is done- better get back to work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, white oak is carried in, cut down, ready to be planed down and rough sized fer drawer boxes…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, check measurements twice before cutting.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gotta nuther thought, actually it's a headache, I'm in the process of buildin' another bench 'bout like the last one I made. Is it legal to enter 2 categories, Maloof and other???


----------



## CFrye

Marty, that maybe the only way we get enough entries!
I wish I could motivate my BIL to post his chuck box as a project! It is real nice. It does not have the handy stand like the ones Cricket shared, though.
Jim is de-wired and cannot get rewired fast enough. Have to wait for the hole in his spine to fully heal before they make another.


----------



## mojapitt

I am fine with putting it all together Stumpy. I think the point was to challenge everyone with something out of their comfort zone.


----------



## TedW

Mustache Mike! You don't know me yet but, well… don't believe everything they say.

William, I could definitely use some tips on the advanced stuff. How are you with captive rings, off-center turning, winged bowls and such?

Assuming I actually make it this time, I can bring my 2 mini-lathes. If business picks up (and I expect it will), I can also bring a bunch of pen kits and blanks. Probably some other kits too, like bottle stoppers.

Stumpy, I've yet to try carbide turning tools. Some day though.

Marty say's I'm like a breath of fresh air.

Marty, that brake job will never work… the rotor looks warped. Well, something definitely looks warped.

Bandit, you ever get the feeling in your shop like it's raining hand saws?

I don't have any of those clamps, afraid I might hurt myself.

I have an old Craftsman pipe lathe in pieces. I can bring it for a tool assembly project. Winner gets to take it back apart!

__ for anyone who wants to fill in their own snappy comment.

Where's Carl?

Hi Gene!

Hi Mark! Oh wait, already said that yesterday.

I tried turning a plywood pen but it kept whacking me on the head.


----------



## TedW

So my pen store crashed and burned, and then a bird pooped on it. But things are looking bright, getting a new-to-me minivan tomorrow, paid work is starting to line up, and I recently acquired a whole bunch of really nice pens.

well… pretty nice. I'm also still working on the store, but taking my time, get it right this time.


----------



## TedW

This is a ferret. I always suspected it was a captured ring tool but never could find another one quite like it. But low and behold…

http://woodsmithexperience.co.uk/shop/product/ashley-iles-ferret/










It was also suggested by some that it's a hollowing tool, and one person suggested a swan neck chisel, but the grind is at the wrong direction and the handles not made for whackin, like my head. Did I mention the plywood pen? Well anyway, I got one, so there.

The ferret, not the pen. The pen didn't work out too well.


----------



## theoldfart

I still think it looks like a swan neck. They are not made to be whacked.


----------



## ssnvet

it sounds like Charles is going to need to make sure his first aide kit has lots of band-aides in it :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's Carl?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt, got lots of electrical tape from Harbor Freight


----------



## bandit571

Taking a Randy BREAK…...Got 3 web-frames all M&T'ed up, and the three kickers cut to size. Only need to do three more frames, and four more kickers. Film @ 2300 hrs….

My Late Dad was named Carl….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - bandit571


*Bandit*- That base looks awfully small. It that table tippy?

Where are these "meet-ups" you speak of? Who's shops? Who's going?


----------



## bandit571

Three web-frames, awaiting glue, nails and screws ( for the kickers)bit of a long day, and had to make a few jigs to speed things up. 









Had to find a way to make 24 of these things …fast..









Involved the mitre saw# 358 for one type of cut ( times 48 cuts)









Used the depth stops, and a Stop block. Then the bandsaw 









for 48 more cuts…until there were 24 tenons made..









Then a Mountain Dew…was a bit worn out…


----------



## bandit571

> - bandit571
> 
> *Bandit*- That base looks awfully small. It that table tippy?
> 
> Where are these "meet-ups" you speak of? Who s shops? Who s going?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Have to ask Beka about the table….it's in her house

Meet and greets are at my shops, and two other shops in Columbus….two friends of mine over there want me to tour their shops ( Worthington, OH area) and will try to put me to work. Might be a LONG day saturday….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Anyone is always welcome to stop by for a visit to the Dungeon Shop….always seem to be doing something down there…..even chasing a bat….LOL. ( Bats are gone, for now….)


----------



## bandit571

Had to dig out an old jig today. Re-made it to better fit the project. It is to hold a part still, long enough to chop a mortise in it. Just 3 pieces of pine..









Had to move the new sides in a bit, re-drill some holes. The LONG piece is what will get a mortise…the jig is just fastened in place on the bench, right over a leg..









Slide a rail in, and clamp with a Visegrips Finger clamp. Then I can either saw a few lines…









Chop a few lines…









Until the parts fit…









Then release the clamp and go to the next spot. It will even hold completed frames to check for square..









Been a busy afternoon…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I tried turning a plywood pen but it kept whacking me on the head.
> 
> - Ted


That's why I avoid turning north out of my driveway…..


----------



## Doe

17th is good for the Shenandoah Shindig. I clicked the wrong dang thing so I'm going to go back 300 posts tomorrow to see if i missed anything. I'm still using Gerry's laptop and he's going to want it back today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Omg, the fog is rolling in. Hope there's not a monster in it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Can I come being I am just the lowly "side kick"? Here is a pick of my chair entry in the "really old farts Category!!! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - MustacheMike


Mike

I would have to have a ride in that.


----------



## Cricket

I saw this on Facebook and instantly though of all y'all. LOLOL


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I will take myself to the corner for that one… (evil grin)


----------



## Festus56

We are getting cloudy here. Chance of rain / snow showers tonight.

Looks like you would get to drive too Arlin. That will be more fun without a buddy seat.

Cricket that is a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Cricket: Me likey! Supposed to be in or near the 50s next couple of days, might nice enough for a few road trips?


----------



## bandit571

Supper is over, time to figure this evenings plan…..more shop time? Or, just plop a movie in the DVD player in the computer? hmmm.

Max has a "thing" for paper….IF he finds any, he thinks he is supposed to chew it up. Any dogs in the area that decide to bark…Max thinks he has to put in his two cents worth….Brat Pup.


----------



## bandit571

Will just pop in a movie in a bit…time to kick back for awhile.


----------



## TedW

Bandit, I'm stealing your jig! Well, the design anyway. I'm bound to repair a few old sashes this season.

Hi Arlin!

Cricket, you're not invited on the elevator ride.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I did dovetails today, that makes me special…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Lunch with Paul and Eleanor was great. The shop tour was enlightening, awe inspiring and motivating. He had a couple projects in various stages and some experimental veneer dyes in process. Very interesting how its prepared for use. Drying takes a good deal of time. 
While we were visiting, he took delivery of an order of poplar veneer. Takes dye well. I was surprised at how supple it was. And not near as fragile as you might think at a 32nd thick.
He's the only guy I know whose tool boxes are marquetry masterpieces. His shop made planes all have a bit of marquetry. Not easy in the osage orange he used for the bodies.
Paul is a true artist.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, you re not invited on the elevator ride.
> 
> - Ted


It's a good thing I am not a fan of elevators. (grin)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's Monte, he hasn't been on here since the last time he was on here???


----------



## mojapitt

He's PO'd coming out of Montana


----------



## mojapitt

Just finished a "20 minute job". Took 6 hours.


----------



## bandit571

Got stuck watching Youtube thingy about DeWalt RAS during WW2. 7 hp saws? Cutting 6×6s on a bevel? Wonder what ever happened to those old saws….


----------



## boxcarmarty

The bright side is you're coming out of Montana…..


----------



## mojapitt

Several things to be happy about. Jobs finished, I got paid, because of this job I got a couple other good jobs.

Only real complaint is loss of time this afternoon. Nothing else will be accomplished tonight.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked extra hard so you could have the night off…..


----------



## mojapitt

You can teach me dovetails in Virginia


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hold both hands straight out above your workbench and make router noises…..

Oh, and occasionally say ''DAMN IT!!!''


----------



## boxcarmarty

Those were half blind dovetails, so you gotta take your glasses off when you cut them…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Hold both hands straight out above your workbench and make router noises…..
> 
> Oh, and occasionally say DAMN IT!!!
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I forgot that's all you said, it wasn't a very big mistake.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh and I broke 4 fingernails today.


----------



## mojapitt

I am legally blind without my glasses. Not good without them.


----------



## bandit571

If anyone wants to "steal" the idea for that jig..have fun. It is just three pieces of scrap wood.

Blog is in, almost as much work as the shop time was…sheesh.

Decided to make the drawers on the Shop Chest of Drawers with through dovetails. Might be a little quicker, that way, and lot less noisey…..other than the cussing…

Two fingers worth of Doctor Feelgood…..yep, was that kind of day. That was THE most use of that old Mitre Box I have done in awhile. Elbow needs a bit of rest, now. Not to mention the backsaw chores, too.


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy not much but that's most likely my floor unevenness!

@Bandit you'd be welcome in my shop to supervise my plane putting back together and sharpening process to make sure I'm doing it right. Our plans for Sat. got cancelled so we're left to our own devices. Think I'll work on getting my planes all back together and into the till.


----------



## Festus56

> He s PO d coming out of Montana
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> The bright side is you re coming out of Montana…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Now now what is wrong with Montana? You forgot to ask the caretakers permission didn't you?


----------



## bandit571

Here I thought the "Bright Side" was when I was leaving Michigander…...

Have flown over Montana, just never stopped by. Was heading out to NAS Adak, AK one year…..on one of the very few non-rainy days there, we could see Grand Sitka off in the distance. Twas the warmest summer they had, inover 40 years, that year. It got up to 68 degrees….one day.


----------



## mudflap4869

Libby, Mt. is a bad spot to get stuck. I spent a week there one night in 1973. Hauled a motorcycle back to Ft. Lewis for a fellow GI.
TED Ferrets are covered in fur, and have more than one tooth. I think they can bite through a 16d nail.
I had a dog die of a ruptured bladder while driving between Albuquerque and Flagstaff. He couldn't find even a small bush to piss on. And he was speeding.


----------



## Festus56

Actually Libby is a nice place now. At least in the summer. We camped there 3 years ago and enjoyed it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

was that william

i'm looking forward to the Shenandoah Shindig whos getting the patches together and vest r aprons and t shirts together i want one, have the others hanging in my shop and always brings a smile

Ted i didnt not say my tampons and 1/4 mortor that was Randy i think or 74 or candy but it wasnt me i stay with farts and bacon in my conversation how rude

Stumpy look forward to seeing ya but really want to meet the mustache Mike , i understand him better than you , you get out there sometimes , no offence intended i like you a lot ,

Charles look forward to seeing you there i will be careful on your place and show respect for your stuff thanks for hosting

marty bring some of that Indiana corn , and Jim i been out of butter

i pray the Lord i have my rocked thur , do i need to bring it or just post it on LJS

Bill tell your boy , i still got my beard and hope hes there, he really got a kick out of the beard

im not sure but more than likely me and David will ride together if funds and time permits and william too, not sure if williams bad leg will allow a long ride but we can get you there so plan on it william and can stop by your house and pick up your stuff you want to bring ,

im just staying in a hotel r something or maybe a shop work bench , done that a few times

Jeff youll be there i hope ,

and look forward to see some of the other in the flesh, its never like i think i thought Jim would be mean and big i was only half right , his heart is big as they get

Cricket you going to be there , i need to talk to ya about this thread it spends a lot of time talking about non wood stuff , like bacon and farts and you know just crazy stuff i think some on here are not normal


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i been going over to HAND PLANE OF YOUR DREAMS and reading some of there stuff those guys are plane nuts , the made me get a low angle jack plane from lee valley its there fault

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Wood/page.aspx?p=49708&cat=1,41182

i know its crazy but it was those guy on the other threads fault and Stumpy too with all those hanging inhis shop 
plus it works well with a shooting board and being as member of the NRA i got a permit


----------



## CFrye

Nice plane, Eddie! You'd better not go to the Mitre box thread or the brace thread or the saw thread, or, or…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy im scared of them,i cant afford to


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i think im going to bring Charles a alligator , from louisiana for a shop pet


----------



## CFrye

Oh, yes! He needs a shop gator!

By the way, do you have a shooting board?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, I got one of them low angle thingies. Just a bit smaller and maybe not as shiny. It might even be smashed slightly but I reckon it works…..


----------



## mojapitt

> eddie, I got one of them low angle thingies. Just a bit smaller and maybe not as shiny. It might even be smashed slightly but I reckon it works…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


What did it do to make you smash it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got it so if the dog drug it out in the yard, it was low profile enough that I wouldn't hit it with the mower…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, why am I up at this un-Godly hour? I'll blame it on Randy…


----------



## mojapitt

What makes you think Randy is up?


----------



## bandit571

He's not, his snoring did it…..


----------



## Gene01

When we were at the mesquite lumber yard, we wandered in to the office and saw some of the mesquite turnings the owner does. Very nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, does he ship? Send me information


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful stuff there, Gene!


----------



## CFrye

Gene, did you go to Dead Tree Salvage while you were in the neighborhood?


----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm…. My snoring didn't wake me up….
Lack of unconsciousness did.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Monte. Mesquitehttp://www.mesquitedesign.com/aboutus.htm

Candy, that place is in Casa Grande, right? Sorta out of the way for us from Tucson to the mesa.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok you cribbage board makers, a customer is looking at one of these. Thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Gene. How reasonable are their prices?


----------



## CFrye

That's the place, Gene. Worth the trip, though!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you can come to my log salvage place too!


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks Gene. How reasonable are their prices?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Reasonable is a moving target. Four slabs of 4/4, live edge, 8" wide max and 6' long..approximately..was $ 200.
But, when ya need it, ya need it. 
The turned piece in the first pic was $800.


----------



## mojapitt

I would put a kinda reasonable price with an ouch on it.

My cousin has a ranch in western Oklahoma. Says he has mesquite 12"-14" in diameter. Says that he wants me to come cut it all (free + labor). I am thinking and LJ meet up there in September for the harvest.


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Always wanted to try mesquite wood for something just never had the chance yet.

I have seen those Monte. Just a little bigger that my usual cribbage boards.


----------



## mojapitt

I need a blown up diagram to fit.


----------



## bandit571

Can't get much shop time done, when I'm sitting in the van, driving people around on their errands….MIGHT sneak down there for a little bit, before the next 'road trip" of the day…


----------



## bandit571

west Liberty_ Salem Schools are in "Lock Down" mode right now…..been a shooting at the school. A 16 yr old has been shot and wounded. They are hauling the kids out of the school at the moment. District is the next one south of town from here. More details, when I get them.


----------



## mojapitt

Hard to believe it has been 3 years since this














































2nd picture was coincidentally taken as the first floor exploded.


----------



## Festus56

That was a bad deal Monte. Made a big mess there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Ok you cribbage board makers, a customer is looking at one of these. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think them cards would be tough to make…..


----------



## Festus56

I can come up with a pattern if you are not in a big hurry Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Good point Marty. I will build that into the quote.

That would be great Mark. He is not in a rush.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A sad anniversary Monte, but out of the ashes….
Just looked at a family friends project. He bought a 1930s car with wood structure for the roof. I guess I'm gonna do some shaping of members out of ash for him. Gonna be tricky, but I think I can help him get it done much quicker than he would By himself. He will have a lot of work fitting all the parts and redoing the fabric roof.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, white oak would also be a good choice…..


----------



## bandit571

No up dates of the school shooter…

Managed to get a wee bit done in the shop….three frames for that dresser are done. Got the last three sets of parts all fitted up, and then I assembled a few…need a place to stash them..









Bottom frame…









Next level up. Got frames 5 though 3 done. Film when I can get it done….

This coming July, it will be 2 years since the house fire here, taking a long time to get things fixed up..still.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I told him Marty, but he's hell bent on doing it historically and his research told him to use ash.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What I just read was, one student hurt and another n custody.


----------



## Gene01

> I would put a kinda reasonable price with an ouch on it.
> 
> My cousin has a ranch in western Oklahoma. Says he has mesquite 12"-14" in diameter. Says that he wants me to come cut it all (free + labor). I am thinking and LJ meet up there in September for the harvest.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm in! Is there a mill close? I have no way to slab anything that big.


----------



## mojapitt

The close mill for me would be at Andy's place


----------



## mojapitt

Me and autocorrect are having personal issues today


----------



## mojapitt

It has to be a coordinated effort. We aren't dealing with logs that are particularly easy to handle.


----------



## mojapitt

All the scraps will be used for wood turners and barbecues.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello and a belated happy Friday.

Been dealing with complaints from our customer's customer in France, concerning the new crate project. The doors are too heavy, they're afraid someone will hurt themselves, etc…. The overwhelming consensus here is that someone needs to introduce them to Moxie soda.

The funniest part is that the French project manager spent 9 months working with his peeps to come up with a workable crate design and didn't get anywhere, so he asked his American counter part to take over the crating part of the project, stating that "we French like to sit around and talk a lot, but we never get anything done" (his words, not mine). They called us up and in 2.5 days he had a design proposal and proto-type cost. And in 2.5 weeks he had the prototype crate. Now they're doing what they do best and sitting around and nit picking it.

Purchased a sheet of Oak veneer plywood from work for $20 (they charged me the same price as our cost on 3/4 CDX, as we no longer have any application for the Oak and it's ~4 years old). My bud in the panel shop dug it out and even tossed it on the Selco automatic panel saw and cut it up per my cut list. The scoring blade on our Selco doesn't work, so there's a little splintering on the back side, but he, it fits in my trunk nice and tidy. I predict woodworking this weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are amazing machines. A cabinet shop in our fire district cut up a bunch of map,e ply for a project at the firehouse. I built a huge bookcase and didn't have to cut any ply myself.

Got the new carb on my generator and it runs like new, after some confusion on my part about which position was full choke. It says choke on the right, but a little arrow you can barely see points to the left. Stupid design. Now I needed a new battery, but it had to be ordered. Walmart will have that to me in 2 weeks.


----------



## Gene01

> It has to be a coordinated effort. We aren t dealing with logs that are particularly easy to handle.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If I could get a couple to fit in my 6.5 ' pu bed, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Candy i do have a shooting board and use it a lot , seems like the last year or so i use the card scrapers a lot more and hand more and sanders less


----------



## boxcarmarty

I watched the inaugural tractors in the parade, kinda brought a tear to my eye…..

Also had to salute the inaugural pooper scoopers that followed the horses…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Applebee's for dinner if anyone wants to meet us.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks, but I tossed a couple of NY strips on the grill in honor of Inauguration Day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## TedW

Monte, when you post photos of your shop fire on facebook, you should make it very clear that they are old photos. I was already packing up a bunch of pen blanks to send your way, until Candy cleared up my confusion. And they were cut from a genuine 2×4!


----------



## bandit571

UUummm, LONG-ARSED day, today…..

Was he sworn in, or just sworn at?

Hiding from Mr. Gumption right now….one more errand to run, then I will call it a day….

Will see IF I can even get to the shop, in a bit.

Had someone PM me about my "Blurry" Photos again…....about ready to tell them to come and take their own. Brand new Camera, and they still complain? Calling BS on that. I try to run a woodshop, NOT a photo studio…


----------



## MadJester

Hey Ted! Hey CD! 


> Beka, its more of a question of cfm and/or the size of the storage tank. You need a lot of one or the other.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes…this is true…you have to have a big enough tank so that the motor isn't turning on and off all the time to refill the air tank….if it does that, you will get an uneven spray…



> Just got word from the Mississippi boys, they re planning on coming to Virginia…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


YAY!!!



> Here is the customer question of the day. The lady that ordered the gun cabinet had sent me an address for one to "roughly copy". The one in the ad was 20" wide for 8 guns. For me that s too tight, so this one is 32" wide. I told her this is wider. She said "that s fine, is it wider both sides? ". Been pondering it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That just hurt my head….

Candy, I think I sold that mini sledge hammer…did you buy it? I wasn't paying attention when I was making up the shipping labels! LOL

Just my two cents…I don't attend these events to meet big named people…(and yes, I feel that both Stumpy and Charles are big named people in our world…you too Mustache Mike…)....I go because the people that I've met on this thread are some awesome people that I am proud to call my friends…. (And I got to meet Bandit…that right there sticks a fork in me…I'm done….nobody else can compare! LOL)



> All the talk about sponsorship and who to invite….etc…..here s my take.
> 
> 3 years ago Eddie posted that he was going to have a Boil and if anyone wanted to come….and a bunch of us did. It was technically on a Friday…...what a good time.
> 
> That s what made it good in my opinion. There were no rules or debates…..everybody pitched in without being asked. It was fun. And Eddies stories on Saturday morning over coffee….....LOL!
> 
> - JL7


Yeah…what he said….

Dang it…I missed the discussion about liquid farts….

Hey there William!!! Nice projects!!



> I am not worried about it throwing things at me as much as when the steel meets the wood. I don t want it throwing chisels at me.
> 
> In the mid 90s I worked part time at a machine shop. One of the machinists there tore his left arm off from the elbow on a lathe. Causes me concern.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ok…that made me cringe….I think I'm glad now that I sold my lathe (I mostly used it for refinishing anyhow…sanding down spindles and whatnot…)



> Ok, I did dovetails today, that makes me special…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, You're always special in my book! LOL

Hey Arlin!!!


----------



## MadJester

> Monte, when you post photos of your shop fire on facebook, you should make it very clear that they are old photos. I was already packing up a bunch of pen blanks to send your way, until Candy cleared up my confusion. And they were cut from a genuine 2×4!
> 
> - Ted


I about had a heart attack!!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Spent most of the day at Whits. Got the sides and back of the lego table finished off - now I won't be losing any legos of the back side. Got lucky and he had a piece of rough edged wormy white oak I could use for it. Looks similar enough to my wormy red oak. Also got the second coat of poly on the main unit - think it's pretty much done short of some glaring issue on Monday. then it's just spraying the drawers and shelves

I'm in if W. OK isn't too far. 

tomorrow I'm hoping to get my #5's and #4 back in good order. hoping it's not a lesson in frustration


----------



## MadJester

> Thanks, but I tossed a couple of NY strips on the grill in honor of Inauguration Day…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Dang…I had chili dogs tonight….same thing, right?


----------



## mojapitt

That was probably the roughest time in my life. Just divorced, just diagnosed with leukemia, lost house to foreclosure (because of 1st wife), shop burned down and my only real friend at work retired and I had nobody to really talk to.

Then one of my truly best friends (Andy Anderson) told me to come to the Stumpy thread because there was good people there to talk to.

Thank you one and all.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, drop a steak off. I haven't had supper yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember it well when Andy said to be nice to Monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Marty my new low angle plane is in Hodgkins, IL i emailed UPS them and told them i knew the mayor of martinsville to hurry and send it ,they said something about sticking something not sure what they were talking about

hay sue how are you


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bill*- How was Applebees? My wife and I eat out a lot. We used to go to Applebees about once a week, but they stopped having blue cheese crumbles. I can't eat a burger or a steak without blue cheese crumbles. So screw 'em.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I enjoyed it, but there indeed were no blue cheese crumbles. I had an 8 oz sirloin and fries and broccoli.


----------



## Festus56

We are heading to Applebees directly. That was the choice for our regular Friday date night.

Monte that fire was a bad deal but if it is any consolation your FB post is almost a great April fools joke for today.


----------



## TedW

Hey Susan!

Monte, in all fairness Andy didn't know I'd be joining the gang. But everyone else here is pretty okay.


----------



## CFrye

Sue, you relisted the mini sledge. I haven't bought it…yet.


----------



## CFrye

Scary stuff on Facebook. Yesterday afternoon, William and Lisa's daughter lost control on the wet road and flipped her car! She is OK. The car is not. 
Andy, are you still at the Mule Show?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear she's ok. Bummer bout the car.

Mark, enjoy applebees. Sean recommends the grilled cheese.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So here's the deal… I was planning on giving $100 gift cards (probably Rockler or Woodcraft) to the three chair contest winners. But I have have a couple of nice tools that may be more valuable to the winners, like a Woodpeckers router lift. The thing is, I've used it a little (just for testing, but still used), and even though a router lift is worth way more than $100, it seems tacky to give a used tool as a prize. What do you think?


----------



## mojapitt

Me, me, me. Pick me for used router lift. Me, me, me.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-If you signed it, it'd be worth as much as an unused one. Seriously, I'd accept that as a prize with many thanks, but I'm neither a contender in the contest nor an attendee, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## mojapitt

See, Don practically said give it to me also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You don't have a router lift, Monte? I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I have five. And that's not counting homemade ones. One is operated from the top, one from a crank on the side, one is motorized, one tilts and the other one tilts and slides. I never bend over anymore. Not to lift my router, OR to tie my shoes. That ship sailed 40 lbs ago


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nothing wrong with used tools. I buy them all the time. I would graciously accept one if chosen. Not tacky.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy that would be better ,thats not tacky
, well maybe just send it to me


----------



## bandit571

What is a router lift?

Anyway….have things to do tomorrow, places to go, people to see..









tired from screwing around…...


----------



## Festus56

Friday date Night is done. 429 in a row I think. Had a burger and a beer, sorry Sean. Forgot to ask if they had cheese crumbles for Stumpy.

Looks like Monte, Eddie and Bill get to fight over the router lift. That is a great prize to win. I couldn't live without mine.


----------



## bandit571

Have an early start in the morning….wake-up call at 0700 hrs….say "Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

It's been 12 hours now….
The world has not imploded….
So far, so good!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for the update Randy


----------



## CFrye

Absolutely not tacky, Stumpy! 
Mark, don't forget about Gene and all the slow boaters!
Grilled cheese and mater soup Mmmmmm.
G'nite, Gracie. 
Bandit, have you looked at your pictures? That last one looks like it's quivering! Is there really that much light in the dungeon shop? It appears the camera shutter is staying open longer to allow more light in for better exposures. Unfortunately, that makes holding it still that much harder. Tripod helps, as well as a remote trigger (if you want to get into all that). Just some hopefully helpful suggestions.


----------



## Festus56

Ok Candy guess it would be everyone except me. Am I the only one that has one besides Stumpy's collection?


----------



## Gene01

Gene has a router lift. 
Candy , I'm not slow. I just rest a lot between naps.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I was referring to those of us that haven't even started!


----------



## mudflap4869

I did *NOT* vote FOR him. I voted Against Clinton. I didn't watch the swearing in. Enough lies heard without that one.
That is the end of my political rant. ( for the moment)
We have a couple of routers in the shop, but they are rarely used any more. Too unhandy to get to where they are sitting. Re-arrange the whole shop just to get to them, half hour to set them up, then use it for 5 minutes. To old and lazy for all that effort. I do love the results of using them.


----------



## MustacheMike

I don"t own any tools. I just go over to Stumpy's and steal (borrow) his!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, Stumpy owes you everything he has.

Good morning world


----------



## MontanaBob

I could use a lift, but I also need a winning chair kit…Just as well send both at the same time. I'll pay the freight…


----------



## bandit571

Re: Camera

Vivitar , Vivicam S126.

Cheap, point & shoot. Place for the tripod is not centered on the camera. Not sure IF it even has an Auto Focus on it. Digital lens….not much adjustments. My old tripod's bolt will not tighten up into the new camera's location…almost like a Metric vs SAE thing. Or, one or the other has stripped it's threads. A 2 bulb shop light is just about right overhead in those shots. Hey, at least I can SEE what I am working on down there.

Woodworking I know…cameras I don't. 









Of course, after installing all those frames as fast as I could…operator might have been a little shaky…too….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

morning ,

charles Neal ill try to get there a day r so early to help ya set up , for the shindig,

this is listed for 75 but going to offfer 50 would that be worth that much , proable want use it but will clean her up and who knows may be one day

http://monroe.craigslist.org/tls/5968489837.html


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, a router lift would be great as long as the winner didn't have one. In my case, I have 2 router lifts so the gift card would be more practicle… Give it to Monte…..

eddie, that's the biggest block plane I've ever seen…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. Harsh lighting can be softened by hanging a thin white cloth as a filter between it and the subject. That will reduce the glare and soften the image. It took me a long time to learn photography tricks. A soft grey background will also cause the image to become clearer. If your camera has a timer, set it and allow it to automatically shoot while hands off. No more shaky pictures. Hope that is of some help.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is he selling a #8 or a #18 block plane???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the auction in a bit but not much of interest, there are several guns but they usually bring prime money. I'm going 'cause Debbie and the MIL wants ta go…..


----------



## bandit571

Got out the "old" camera. Still has "low battery" issues, but I managed ( somehow) to get ONE picture..









But the old camera isn't worth the hassle of trying to USE it.

Marty: IF that #8 is what they are calling a "Block Plane" ...I'd hate to see the size of the Bench Plane they would be selling…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm, good morning. Really nice day developing here. Too bad I'm at work.
I'm gonna play with a scissor lift and work on a bunch of 8' lights in the engine bay.
Got our ladder truck back. It's only been out of service for like 6 weeks. I think I forgot we had one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Eddie the pics are a no8 as Marty said a 18 is a block plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The #8 is the only one I need for the full bench plane set. But I don't want to have to restore it.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I also think a "used" tool from your shop is a lot different than a used tool from my shop.


----------



## rhybeka

I love second hand tools  I see nothing wrong with regifting your router lift, Stumpy.

In the process of putting my craftsman #4 - or 5? back together. Had to stop because the screw for the lever cap has come up missing. Needed to refer to the pics to find out what type of screw I'm looking for since there are more than a handful on the table! though - now after seeing the pics none of them are phillips head.  /sigh/


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Mike my boys thought the opposite, they are both mechanics with good jobs but dad's tools were easy to borrow until I moved far enough away.

That is a big block plane but if it was cheap enough would work for a bench plane. I already have one, a mid size one I need to clean up. Can't even remember what size it is, been awhile since I saw it.


----------



## TedW

Stumpy, I think the gift cards would be tacky. The router lift or any tool, especially a used tool, is far more personable. Is that the right word? Anyway, corporate sponsored public events hand out gift cards. Friends hand out thoughtful gifts. Just my thoughts on the matter. Randy might prefer a gift card but I'm not sure his hookers will accept them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The thing about a gift card is you can get what you really want or need. (Assuming the store has it.) Yes, it is less personal, but it is more versatile. (And no, I don't get gift cards for free from Rockler.) I don't know, we'll see what happens. Whatever I choose for prizes, I think I will let the first place person pick from the three options, and the second place person choose from the remaining choices. The third place person gets what he/she gets. (I am considering making one of the three choices a bag of sawdust with a cat turd in it.)


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I just got to look at my wife's uncle's brothers wood working tools that they will be saling soon. He passed away a little while back. A couple grizzly items 15" planer, dust collector some new Stanley sweet heart chisels some old cabinet chisels, spoke shaves and some clamps. Also some wormy chestnut lumber one piece 9/4×15"x 8' and some beams of it to. A newer craftsman jointer and radial arm saw ( didn't pay much attention to the craftsman stuff). They are not sure on prices yet but are thinking 1/2 of new prices. I may see what they are going to want for the planer and clamps. The wormy chestnut will be making its way to my house though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Personally, I would be happy with a Stumpy t-shirt…..


----------



## mojapitt

As long as Stumpy signed it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The auction today was 1 of 3 from that estate. Feb 4th will be the 3rd auction and mostly all tools. Roger (auctioneer) gave me a sneak preview of the tools. WOW! Everybody head this way and we'll make it a party…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*lloyd*- Hit me up on the prices for the chisels and spoke shaves when you figure them out. Which Stanley's are they? How many pieces in the set?


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

I finally hot the raised panels done… Hand sanding is a lot of work…










Blog at 11


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy it the newer sweet heart 4pc set. One spoke shave is a veritas and then 3 small brass ones and another one but I didn't get to look at it. But I will keep you in mind. The cabinet chisels would complete my set. The carving chisels I didn't look at but the handles are a purplish maroon color if that helps. Maybe a dozen of them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here's a preview…..

*TOOLS & MISC:* CCC 6 hp vertical air compressor, CH air compressor 2hp, Craftsman air compressor 3 ½ hp 25 gal, 10" Craftsman radial arm saw, Delta miter saw, Wallace 10" industrial radial arm saw, Fisch Mortising machine, Jet wood working shaper, Craftsman 12" planner, Craftsman "100" table saw w 4' 6" cutting table, Delta table saw, Craftsman 4" jointer, 2 Rolling tables, Rockford floor model drill press, Craftsman floor model drill press, Rock Ford metal cutting band saw, Jet osculating spindle sander, Central Machinery 2hp dust collector, Wood Tek dust collector, Performax 16-32 Plus drum sander, Laser level Spectra Physics, Makita 10" miter saw, Pneumatic Paslode finish nailer, Craftsman 16" scroll saw, Delta 14" band saw on stand, Router table, CTT Bench top 12sp drill press, B&D 4" grinder, Drill Doctor drill bit sharpener, Craftsman twin cutter, Makatia 2 pc cordless drill set, Hilti 350. B& D door planner, Craftsman belt sander, Biscuit jointer Freud, Makita cordless drill, Porta cable jig saw, Bosch router, 5 Stanley routers, Bosch offset trimmer, Pro file sander, Bosch laminate trimmer, Dayton 1" belt & 6" disc sander, CH dual tank elect air compressor, Schauer 200 amp starter/charger, Duracraft Bench grinder, Craftsman scroll saw, 6" Jointer, Doors, K & E builders level, Lietx builders level, Grade sticks, Tri pods, Pneumatic coil roofing gun, Portacable Pneumatic frame gun, Senco pneumatic brad nailer Senco pneumatic finish nailers, 16' & 24' Fiberglass extension ladder, 24' Aluminum extension ladder, Wood step ladders(5', 8,' & 10'), 2 Bakers scaffolds, Scaffold wheels & jacks, 3 Wheel barrows, Carpenter tool box & other cases, Pipe vices, 16 + Organizer boxes, Hole saws, Drill bits, Ridgid pipe die, Ridgid pipe wrenches, Pipe cutter, Kreg jig, Drill bits, Wood chisels, 100 + Router bits, Vise grips, Craftsman mechanic wrenches, Ratchets, Welding rods, Sockets (Craftsman, Snap-on & others), Allen wrenches, Screw drivers, Craftsman saw clock, 5 Ton Long Ram hydraulic jack, Fire extinguishers, Pneumatic air fitting & hoses, Pneumatic ½ impact wrench, Milwaukee shears, B&D 8" polisher, Fostner (Bits, Punches, Counter sinks, & Uni bits), Rolls 2" sand paper, Sheet sand paper, Sanding disc, Air gauges, Safety items, Glue gun, Sanding disc, Tool pouches, Brown & Sharpe magnetic chuck, Vise grips, Sm welding table, C Clamps, Wood bar clamps, Drill press vises, Delta tenoning gig, Machinery hand books, Dewalt cordless drill set, Roller stand, Power tools, Saw blades 10" 7 ¼" & Dato blades, 4' Craftsman wood lath, Lathe tools, Wood carving tools, Fish tapes, Hand saws, Levels (2', 4', & 8'), Shoe lathe, 30 + Bar clamps, Short & Long handled tools, Easy out screw extractors, Tap & Die sets, Drill indexes, Taps 3/16" thru 1 ½", Kennedy 8 drwr machinist tool box, Machinist tools, Calipers, Craftsman machinist tool box, Radius gauge set, Telescoping gauges Micrometer, Casters, Power tools, ½" & 3/8" Drill, Screw guns, Power saws, Chain boomers, Snips, Punches, Sausage caulk gun, Concrete finishing tools, Masons tools, Whitney lg punch, Sm Whitney punch, Block plane, Grinding wheels, Cable Hoist, Remington powder tool, Files, Tile cutting tools, Measuring tapes, 7 Pc impact swivel socket set, Choker cables, Log chains, Mole traps, Parts cleaner, Craftsman 3 drwr tool box, Hitch receivers, 6 Drwr metal cabinet, 2-5 Drwr metal cabinet, Several organizer bins, 15 Drwr metal cabinet. Kerosene heater, Painting supplies (New paint brushes & rollers), Spackling tools, Corner bead clincher, Engine hoist, Engine stand, 4 Upper cabinets, Roll barbwire, Glass all sizes, 12 Drw4 craftsman toolbox, 6 Drwr Kennedy roll-a-round tool box, 13 Drwr Williams roll-a-round tool box, Craftsman & Snap- on Torque wrenches, Craftsman open & Box end wrenches sets, Timing light, Value grinder, Fluke Auto meter, Utility lift 1500 lb, Cooling system pressure tester, 2- 2 Ton floor jack, 18Drwr metal cabinet, ¾" Drive socket set, Metal shelving, Jack stands, Transmission, Conduit benders, Ladder jacks, 2 Wood organizer cabinet, 2-5' Aluminum ladder, Torch oxygen & acetylene set, 2 Ton Press, 3 Ton chain hoist w/carriage, Shop vac, Tackle box, Fishing lures, Oak Department store display case, 5 Gal glass jug & others, Binoculars, Kenmore refrigerator apt size, Water fountains, Safe (door hinges cut), Panasonic PSB AM/FM radio, 4 Drwr file cabinet, 5 Shelf metal closing doors, Coleman cooler, Bicycle 10sp, Water skies (Cruiser, Mach 3 Salam ski), *Vehicle & Mowers:* 1987 Toyota M2T w/T tops mileage unknown (not running), Toyota 1600 Car motor & 22R, 2 Side truck tool boxes, Craftsman Y 4000 riding mower, Toro Pro Line 44" Walk behind mower w/sulky, 2- Sears 6hp 4sp Custom garden tractor, Craftsman 6.5 hp 22" weed trimmer, Generac pressure washer 6hp 2100psi, Stihl 015l chain saw, Stihl 011 AVT chain saw, Remington 3 hp 16" bar electric chain saw, Craftsman elect chain saw, Echo Hedge trimmer, Stihl FS 55R weed eater, Stihl BG85 leaf blower, Honda 6500 watt generator, Craftsman snow blower w/elect start 5/22, Onan generator, Round up back pack sprayer, 2 P185/60R14 tires, *Construction Materials:* 24 Florescent light fixtures, 8-1X4 Light fixtures, Bathroom fixtures (Sinks, Exhaust fans, Urinal, and more), 3-5/8" thru 6" Metal studs, 40-2X4's, 20-2X6's, 4X4's, 2X8's, Plumbing fittings, PVC pipe & fittings, Duct work, Electrical fittings, Electrical boxes, Electrical wire, MC cable, Meter boxes, Nuts, Bolts, Screws,, Nails, 70 Landscaping timbers, 23 Boxes 2X4 ceiling tile new, Sm pc's scrap metal, Construction books, Door hardware parts, Native lumber, New trim 4", Flat stock steel, Pipe, Angle, Lenox gas furnace used, Reznor hanging unit heater, 7-3' Wood doors, Metal door frames, Drinking fountains, Plywood, OSB, Masonite, Form pins, Vinyl wall covering, 48" New florescent bulbs 8 boxes, Flex duct, Rubber roofing 4 Mill full roll, 11 2'X4' 1/8 Diamond plate steel, Elect base board heaters, New roll R11 Insulation, Laminate flooring, Night deposit safe 36"X2'x36", Several 5 gal buckets,


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, most of it would be good at your new place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty you take everything but the onan generator. I'll take that.


----------



## jjo

Stubby, you do good work..Enjoy your postings, newsletters etc..Keep it up…


----------



## mojapitt

jjo, stop and talk about while.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Lloyd where you live at , i'm looking for a bigger planer ,if you decide you dont want it , got to run bandit s dog out to him soon thought it may be on the way

Marty i didn't see any big planers there , if you happen on one let me know and ill send you the money and swap a bandit for it

jjo welcome to lumber jocks

have any of you ever cut and glued up parts that took a day or so to do then on assembly find you made a wrong measurement by a 1/4 in and it now totally useless for the build , i think i may be getting that add or adhd or what ever its called or something , any ways i m going to go have a cold one and its not going to be root beer


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, yeah.
Can you glue 1/4" on there and keep going?


----------



## diverlloyd

Eddie I live just north of Louisville Kentucky in jeffersonville Indiana so just off of insterstate 65. If the planer goes for a decent price I may pick it up and give mine 12" delta to my cousin who is looking for one. I told the wife's uncle that since he has had a lot of people looking at the bigger tools that I would be fine with bidding against the other people since that would be the fairest way to do it without upsetting the friends and family that are interested in the stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I am not saying it's routine here, but it's a lot more common than it should be.


----------



## mojapitt

They make a camera for doctors to attach to smart phones to endoscopic procedures. Certainly where I want to put my phone.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

bummed - misplaced two plane screws - one for the craftsman #3 lever cap and one #5 stanley front tote screw. Urgh.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why do people call me "Stubby." I don't get it. It happens a lot in comments (never in person). You would think one or two people would make that mistake (or joke?), but it happens about once or twice a week.

Anyway, thank-you jjo. I appreciate it, no mater what you call me


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm really surprised it happens that often Stubby…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah that's very odd stubby


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's stubby?


----------



## ssnvet

Stubby…. if the shoe fits :^p

Well now I just realized that the "right" way to set up the panel raising bit would have left me with a nice reveal edge around the raised surface of the panel. Oh well. I'm not attempting to change anything now. They look good enough for my first effort and my daughter will certainly never know the difference :^o

My wife took the girls to a chick flick matinee today… I passed in favor of shop time, but did meet them at Olive Garden afterwards. Now I'm stuffed. But I did notice that their prices have gone up (again) :^(

Next big step is making the coping cut on the end grain of the rails. I've seen that some people make a sled to do this cut. The instructions say to clamp a wide backer board to the rail and use it to keep the rail square. Hmmmm… any body out there got an opinion?


----------



## mojapitt

I won't make that mistake Stumby


----------



## StumpyNubs

You're all dead to me.


----------



## JL7

Hey….was that Stubby Buns??!!


----------



## bandit571

LONG day today….supposed to blog about it..but nobody would believe what all went on….

Two people came by the shop this morning…got a bit done. 
Rode "Shotgun" all the way to the northside of Columbus, OH…Toured Andrew P. 's wood shop.
Rode over to a place of east 6th street….Chris Hatchet needed to pick up a cabinet saw he was buying…..imagine Marty's auction list spread out before you in a garage. 14" tablesaw maybe the next seller…at $1700

Took the Delta saw apart, loaded it up, took all four of the people there. Then off to Grove City, OH to deliver Chris's saw at his place, and tour his shop. 
The back up north, stopped for a Mexican Dinner…...quite good food, too.

Back to Andrew's place, got a couple chisels sharpened on Andrew's Tormek. Then finally headed back to Bellefontaine, OH….Hell of a good time.

plan is to do this thing again in a month.

Beka: bring the planes and all the spare parts over here on Sunday…...we'll fix them up.


----------



## DIYaholic

Hey, was that Mutt….
Or just Jeff???


----------



## JL7

When Austin Powers said "I'm feeling so Randy baby", was that you?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sounds like fun Bandit.

I got nothing. Don't want to call the big guy names so I will be listening before he gets the lady with the gun.


----------



## mudflap4869

Stumpy tub is mad at yous guys. He is going to have Moose-tash Micky beat the sawdust out of you.
We went to Olive garden a few days ago, higher prices and smaller portions. I asked the waiter what the green slime was that they put on my plate. He didn't know, so he asked the cook. Spinach! Looked like green diarrhea. I didn't eat that stuff and anything that had come into contact with it. OG is off my list of places to eat.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I just use a square cut piece of plywood about 12" x 12". Place that against the fence and your rail in front of it. Your left hand holds the rail tight to the board while your right hand pushes the plywood thru. Making sure to hold the rail down tight to the table as well. This can help reduce tear out, but it's not usually a problem as long as you route the ends first. Tear out will be removed when you make the stick cut.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Olive Garden isn't what it used to be.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I think I found the one screw for the #5 I just haven't tried it. At least I have two that look a lot like the ones in the pictures I was looking at. The craftsman is going to be hard since it seems no-one on eBay is just selling screws for it. I haven't attempted to find a generic screw for it though. More mad at myself for misplacing it than anything. Ugh. Let me see what's on the schedule and I'll give you a heads up. I was hoping to get the HF lathe tools sharpened up to start turning a knob for the 45.

@Matt I can't be helpful so I'll be quiet.


----------



## DIYaholic

I am always RANDY!!!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: bring them along, and we'll get those done, too. Besides, you can meet Maxwell….

PS; I MIGHT have that bolt in my "spares"......


----------



## ssnvet

Bill, too late. I already made the stick cuts, so I'll have to carefully use a backer to avoid tear out.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Wow, chatty group but happy to hear from Bumpy Tubs.

My tools got moved aside for the ping pong table this weekend. The kids insist on this whole 'play' thing. I thought kids were supposed to rot in front of screens.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who is this Numpy Stubs person???


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, good to hear from you. You'll be happy to know I have had dry gas the last couple days.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Much better than wet gas!

I was looking at those pictures Monte thinking how things can change. When I started on this thread I was in and out of the hospital for an undiagnosed neurological illness, was having more scans than a grocery store barcode, was losing sensation in my feet and hands, having abnormal EEGs and dealing with nerve pain that that was bad enough for me to visit very dark places in my head.

While I still have some issues, they are minor compared to back then. I never would have believed I'd be as well as I am now. The dark clouds wander through from time to time, but no storms. This place got me through the storms.


----------



## Gene01

Glad those days are behind you, 74. Sunny days ahead, my friend.

Weather looks good for the trip back to the mesa tomorrow. Been a nice mini vacation but, home is where the heart is. Besides, Annie and Oakley are probably getting lonely. SIL is caring for them but, she doesn't know where to scratch.
See y'all later.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Sandra.

I did do some woodworking today. Made a form for a pistol holster that I need to make. Still need to get several coats of poly on it so it wont warp when put in a wet leather holster.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Nice, Mark. Looks like a smiley face on the cylinder. I started my career with a .38


----------



## mojapitt

Advancements made on the gun cabinet.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, you're still young. You've got many years of aches and pains ahead of you.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Do you do leather working also?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte, I'll have prior experience then!


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Monte. I like the color of the wood. I have a problem staining pine a dark color.

Sandra after I get the holster done Jamie thinks it should be a .357 rubber band gun.


----------



## Gene01

> Advancements made on the gun cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which side did you add to?
> Looks great, Monte.
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## mojapitt

It's not pine,it's elm.


----------



## Festus56

I have did leatherwork since I was in high school. Many years ago.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wet gas ,dry gas , yall dont make any sense

Mark that dose look like a smiley face on the cylinder ,

some bad storms blowing thur here a few tornadoes have touched down , sounds bad out there , around here and Miss and Ark , if you can prayers are needed getting off for a while


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks Gene, I appreciate it.

Nighty night from the Great White North.

Hockey mom duties in the morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you said it was bkp?? Looks more better every day.

Sandra, was your .38 made of pine?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

seemed to have past ,

good looking cabinet monte

Bill i will use them on something else so its not a total loss ,just some wasted time


----------



## bandit571

Glad the storms have gone away, Eddie.

Had quite a bit of fun today….but…time to hit the hay….say " Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## ssnvet

I must be a gluten for punishment, as just spent the last hour looking at coping sled designs and 'have decided I want to build one.

At dinner tonight my youngest expressed astonishment that I was planning to drive to VA to see my "imaginary friends".


----------



## MustacheMike

Moose-tash Micky. Hey I resemble that slur!


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, over the last 2 years I have had pain/weakness in right arm and left knee. Tests and MRI showed nothing. About 6 months I went to a Physical Therapist. They went through how I walk, run machines, use tools, etc. Then the showed me how to change those motions to help my body. It has made a huge difference.

Now, other than being old and overweight, I feel much better.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka when I take a hand plane apart or just about and thing with screws I use one of harbor freights small magnetic trays. It has saved me a bunch of times.


----------



## mojapitt

Magnetic tray on every toolbox in the maintenance shop.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte they are nice and even better when they are free which is about every month or so.


----------



## boxcarmarty

74, what would we do without ya???

Mark, that would make Jamie a dandy rubber band gun. You might wanna start wearing yer helmet…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

No calls overnight, that's nice.
Matt, you got that sled done yet. I think Gene has one.


----------



## mojapitt

> No calls overnight, that s nice.
> Matt, you got that sled done yet. I think Gene has one.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For a Saturday night, that's pretty crazy


----------



## bandit571

Uuuummmm…...


----------



## CFrye

Crazy was the ER last night! I don't know how many times my partner asked "Is it a full Moon!?"


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should try to move around a bit this morning? Dig out a bolt for Beka, assemble a dresser…

Need someone to show me HOW to make a camera work. It has all those "settings" on it, just can't read them. Will try to re-use the old one…...

BTW: There is a Spammer running around today..


----------



## DIYaholic

Morning all,

Coffee being consumed….
Wonder if anything else will get done?


----------



## bandit571

Can't wait around on some stupid camera….side 2 is attached. Bottom two face frame rails have been dovetailed and glued in place. Ran out of bar clamps, so had to stop. FF rails are sitting in a hand-chopped dovetail on each end. They are NOT dainty things, either.

Camera will not focus enough to suit anyone, so They will have to do without.


----------



## bandit571

Wonder how to do a Blog without a picture?

camera….."auto" or "Portrait" ?
Camera: "Light" settings?
Camera: "Zoom" or "Not to Zoom". that is the question…..

Tripod will not secure the camera tightly into place.

Will need help turning the case of the dresser, so I can chop more dovetail…that no one will see….

Woodshop…or Photo Studio?


----------



## bandit571

Have a pair of 2×3s sitting on the table. Will be resawing those down into parts for a top's frame. Wondering now IF I can use them to help hold the case steady enough to do a bit of chisel work….

need to find a place for them in the shop, anyway…


----------



## bandit571

Ok, I can either buy the remaining wood items to complete this project, or…buy a camera to suit everyone….which do you'all think will happen?

Lighting: To take the following photos, I had to turn off the overhead light and use an old Mechanic's Trouble Light hanging from a joist, it is what it is. As soon as the camera was done, normal lighting was restored, as I need to actually SEE what I am working on. So, hide any sensitive eyes out there…









Where I am trying to work..









Where I had to chisel out, in order to attach the web,frames to the second side, so the screws would reach..









Pipe clamp to hold things in place..









So a dovetail or two will fit just right…









So I can clamp everything else in place until the Elmer's gets done. Using glue alone, no metal.

I doubt IF I will work in the dark..









Just so someone will like the way a photo will turn out. Or, they can bring their own camera and set-ups to my shop, and take whatever suits their eyes…..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Sunday…. Services attended and left overs consumed…

Now for the big decision of the day… Go to my buds house to watch the Patriots smoke Pitsburg? Or shop time?

Ok… So thus isn't a hard decision. Though this is one game I would probably


----------



## DIYaholic

Go PITSBURG!!!


----------



## mojapitt

I am with you Randy


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, auto, no zoom, light setting could be auto too. 
Can't help turn the dresser or fix the tripod.

Just got home and, from the looks of the snow piled up along the road through the mountians, I'm darned glad we waited until today. Highways were mostly clear. Just a few patches of melting ice/slush. 
Costco crap and luggage unloaded. Now for the mesquite. Anxious to get started on it.


----------



## Gene01

> Go PITSBURG!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


YEAH!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, if the ER was busy here last night it wasn't our fault. Kinda busy today though.

Bandit, does that camera need to have the shutter button depressed halfway to allow auto zoom and then pushed the rest of the way to finish taking the picture. May help with focus.


----------



## rhybeka

@DL I did but I believe it was purchased after these planes were disassembled. Not sure though :\ learned my lesson for sure though!

@Bandit I think I need a raincheck for next weekend if possible? We had a much later start than anticipated and i've been fighting with computer problems most of the afternoon along with a honey-do list. and I think I may have a tripod I can bring ya - I'll have to check the closet 

Glad you got home safe, Gene!

Back to more computer work


----------



## MadJester

Hiya Eddie! How are you sweetie? 

William…glad your daughter is ok!! Very scary stuff…didn't see the post pop up on FB….

Stubby….sorry to hear that….

Bandit….dresser is coming along nicely…if you're having some issues holding still, I usually sit and rest the camera on my knee…or if you are near a wall or cabinet, lean up against that…even when you think you are holding steady, your breathing will affect the motion of the pic….(some cameras have that motion adjustment, but it's still crappy….)....over the past several years, I've noticed that I'm not as steady with a camera as I used to be, and leaning or resting the camera (or your arm and the camera…) on something else really does help….

Spent the afternoon dusting rust down in the shop…I put in a cheap LED light (the kind you plug in…I think I got it off eBay for about $30 or whatever…)....BIG difference…I can now see everything in my shop…which is good and bad…my shop is a friggin' mess!!! Who put all that crap in there???


----------



## Gene01

> William…glad your daughter is ok!! Very scary stuff…didn t see the post pop up on FB….
> 
> - MadJester


Must've missed some posts. What happend to William's girl?


----------



## firefighterontheside

She turned her car over. Car was hurt. She was not.


----------



## mojapitt

Winter Storm watch for Monday night. 4"-8" of snow. Not a fan of winter.


----------



## mudflap4869

I have always said that it is a mistake to let a woman get behind the wheel of a powerful automobile. Anytime you combine tits and wheels there is going to be trouble. Actually the saying, is (If it has tits or wheels, it is going to cause trouble.) For some reason Candy hates it when I say that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang, I'm ready for winter to come back.

Monte, have you made any bar tops that were longer than the lumber you had. Guy wants a 12' oak top. I'm concerned whether I can joint them adequately or should I use shorter pieces and have some butt joins.


----------



## mojapitt

I did a 12' bar, but I had some 16' material at the time. Now I generally never have stock that long. I don't really like doing bartops. Lots of work that they don't like to pay for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is a guy at the station. He's gonna do all the finishing. I just have to make a board.


----------



## Gene01

splines, Bill. Along the edges and across the butt joint. Stagger the boards. Or, use bread board ends to make up the difference. Or cut the boards in half and insert a wider piece between the halves. Or use a finger joint bit to join pieces together…not the prettiest option.


----------



## mojapitt

You could say I am having a bad night in the shop, or you could say I am having a good night.

Yeah, I caught my coat on fire from the burner, but the fire was out before I spilled lacquer down the front of me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good ideas Gene.
Monte, I think lacquer is flammable…...in other words don't try to put out a fire with it, especially when your coat, that you're wearing is on fire.


----------



## bandit571

Well…..a hot time was had tonight! Some people will do anything to keep warm?

Ok, went "shopping" tonight. Picked up a 1/4" x 4' x 4' plywood panel and a couple 2×2s. Back and top panels for the case. Talked to the Boss, and we picked up a 20meg up-grade camera….and now I am broke. May give it a try out tomorrow or so. Vivi cam XX14. Blueboy has been fired. the hole for the tripod bolts was stripped out. Plastic threads? Tempted to add a drop or ten of super glue next time I use the tripod….might install a new bolt, too. Legs are junk, might just set them once, and crimp them in place….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Ah Jim, a man of such refinement. Do man boobs count?

No shop time today. Ran around all weekend for hockey. Son's team finished second in the tournament. 
I'm exhausted and I didn't play.

And tomorrow is Monday. Off to bed for me.

Night folks


----------



## ssnvet

I stared at a dozen photos of coping sleds and decided to break the mold and design mine on fly. Using some 1/2" birch for the base and 3/4" MDO for the fence and sliding clamp.

Raided my cache of clamps and jig hardware…









Decided to use the miter slot to guide the sled instead of the router table fence.










Squaring up the sled fence.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte, have you made any bar tops that were longer than the lumber you had. Guy wants a 12 oak top. I m concerned whether I can joint them adequately or should I use shorter pieces and have some butt joins.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like a butcher block style top…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

So how do you reference the piece to make sure it will line up with the bearing on the bit?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Essentially yes Marty, but I'm only planning to use 4 boards at most.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, another option would be countertop, laminate two layers of 3/4 particle board then formica on that…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that sarcasm?


----------



## boxcarmarty

It all depend on what he wants the finished top to look like. I personally would build a nice wooden bar and build a Formica top that could easily be wiped down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

There are more woodgrains, colors, and patterns then you can imagine…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Bill a bar top would look alright with staggered laps in it. Would look good to me. With splines or use a reversible glue joint bit. I have one and they work great. Can always add another thin layer of plywood to the bottom for extra strength if needed.

Not much shop time today. Went and did a home inspection for the kids. They are buying a house and wanted a couple of us to check it out to satisfy the lender and themselves. Nice place, could move right in and make what few changes while they are living there.


----------



## theoldfart

> Go PITSBURG!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Really?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He just wants one level bar about 24" total width. He originally wanted the traditional shaped bar edge, but decided instead to have me use an outer piece that is thicker to give the appearance of a thick top. There will be a base layer of plywood, but it will not be laminated to allow for wood movement. I'm going to recommend he have Monte travel from SD to apply a poured on finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may look for a finger joint bit.


----------



## mojapitt

> He just wants one level bar about 24" total width. He originally wanted the traditional shaped bar edge, but decided instead to have me use an outer piece that is thicker to give the appearance of a thick top. There will be a base layer of plywood, but it will not be laminated to allow for wood movement. I m going to recommend he have Monte travel from SD to apply a poured on finish.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Can I stay at your house?


----------



## Festus56

This is mine Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Monte.

Mark, I was just looking at a yonico, but it had a lot more fingers. I wonder what's better. If you make finger joints in the end of a long board do you do this free hand. I can't imagine trying to route the end of a long board on the table.


----------



## mojapitt

I have cousins in northern Arkansas with a tree service. He'll let me shop in his log pile.


----------



## Festus56

I have never done that long of boards but if you clamped a guide for the router base it should work. If you have a speed control would be better. The bit does cut great without any tearout. I might have to try and see how it works and let you know.

I had a finger joint bit but did not like it because it did not have the square edges top and bottom. Was harder to get set perfect so the glue lines stayed straight and not as much sanding.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good evening everyone

More to say tomorrow


----------



## ssnvet

I lined up the router table fence tangent to the shaft of the router bit shank, and then made it perfectly parallel to the track. Then I put the runner in the track with double sided tape on it and dropped the sled base on top, while flush to the fence. Clamped and screwed the runner to the base.

The bit can cut into the sled, and the stock can be moved up to the bearing.

At least that's the plan.


----------



## bandit571

Steelers will be staying home, this year.

Have a bit of running around tomorrow, good thing, as I hate working in the shop on Mondays.

Issue with the Blue camera vs the tripod…....threads where the tripod bolts onto the camera were PLASTIC, and simply stripped out. New Camera seems to be brass threaded. Will need to lay in a supply of AAA batteries, to keep it up and running.

about worn out for the day…me, not the camera. May just call it a done Day? Might need a 2-finger nite-cap?


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, I figure if you can tune and successfully use a Stanley 45, you can figure out the camera thing. Pictures add so much understanding (for me, anyway) to a blog. 
Poor images just say the blogger doesn't care to take the time/effort to take good images. I am just as guilty, so don't think I'm just getting on to you. 
Matt, I had to look up what a coping sled does. My initial thought was a chevalet used with a hand coping saw. Not what you were referencing.
Sandra, you made me giggle! I think the answer is no, nor can they spell!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Candy

You can get a cheap 16" photo tent on Ebay that helps with great photos and I just got one.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, Arlin, I have one…somewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy must be working?


----------



## CFrye

Nope. Just one night off between two shifts. Just keep to the schedule…yay.


----------



## CFrye

Are you working, Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

In early to keep surgery staff happy


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

The vehicle still down the hill where she put it. 








The vehicle the next day after being pulled out and taken to the junk yard. 








A scary photo (to me) of where my daughter was sitting when she rolled it.

Thankfully, she walked away with minor scratches and bruises. 
This is why we all need to be cautious at all times on the roads. I talked with a guy who was driving directly behind her when it happened. She was not speeding. There were good tires on the vehicle. She was not swerving. She came out of a long curve and the vehicle simply slid straight on a wet rainy road. As she slid off the road onto a muddy embankment, the vehicle rolled over upside down and kept sliding until it came to a stop, with the upper side of the vehicle (which was now the underside) in a rain filled ditch.


----------



## mojapitt

Very scary William. She is blessed to be safe.


----------



## Miataguy

> This is mine Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Festus56


I have wanted to get a bit set like that for a long time.


----------



## Miataguy

> The vehicle still down the hill where she put it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vehicle the next day after being pulled out and taken to the junk yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scary photo (to me) of where my daughter was sitting when she rolled it.
> 
> Thankfully, she walked away with minor scratches and bruises.
> This is why we all need to be cautious at all times on the roads. I talked with a guy who was driving directly behind her when it happened. She was not speeding. There were good tires on the vehicle. She was not swerving. She came out of a long curve and the vehicle simply slid straight on a wet rainy road. As she slid off the road onto a muddy embankment, the vehicle rolled over upside down and kept sliding until it came to a stop, with the upper side of the vehicle (which was now the underside) in a rain filled ditch.
> 
> - William


So glad she is safe….!


----------



## Miataguy

> Bandit, I figure if you can tune and successfully use a Stanley 45, you can figure out the camera thing. Pictures add so much understanding (for me, anyway) to a blog.
> Poor images just say the blogger doesn t care to take the time/effort to take good images. I am just as guilty, so don t think I m just getting on to you.
> Matt, I had to look up what a coping sled does. My initial thought was a chevalet used with a hand coping saw. Not what you were referencing.
> Sandra, you made me giggle! I think the answer is no, nor can they spell!
> 
> - CFrye


The Camera is indeed demon possessed. We performed a proper exorcism Saturday when he, Andy and I got together. you should be getting better pics.


----------



## mojapitt

Miataguy, Welcome.

William, I assume she was wearing seat belts?


----------



## Miataguy

> Steelers will be staying home, this year.
> 
> Have a bit of running around tomorrow, good thing, as I hate working in the shop on Mondays.
> 
> Issue with the Blue camera vs the tripod…....threads where the tripod bolts onto the camera were PLASTIC, and simply stripped out. New Camera seems to be brass threaded. Will need to lay in a supply of AAA batteries, to keep it up and running.
> 
> about worn out for the day…me, not the camera. May just call it a done Day? Might need a 2-finger nite-cap?
> 
> - bandit571


Given how much work you did on the shop dresser, you deserve a n ght cap.


----------



## Miataguy

> Advancements made on the gun cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looking very good, can't wait to see it full of guns.


----------



## mojapitt

> The Camera is indeed demon possessed. We performed a proper exorcism Saturday when he, Andy and I got together. you should be getting better pics.
> 
> - Miataguy


What kind of exercises do demons do? Maybe Candy can get Jim to do them.


----------



## CFrye

> The Camera is indeed demon possessed. We performed a proper exorcism Saturday when he, Andy and I got together. you should be getting better pics.
> 
> - Miataguy


Glad to hear it! Cameras can be *very* frustrating. DAMHIKT!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I have the locking miter which will also align a parallel joint…..


----------



## bandit571

UuuummmmmZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## bandit571

RE: Camera issues. That was the very same camera that everyone liked a few weeks ago, for being so much sharper, and clearer pictures. NO settings were ever changed on the camera, once it was put to use. It is NOT made for hand-held work.

New camera is a 20meg as opposed to the "old camera" being a 16meg. And, brass threads where the tripod threads in. Old one had…plastic threads. That had stripped out. Seems that part was the only thing that was changed on the old camera. Was trying to take a picture and hold the dang thing in place on the tripod. Bad form to push the shutter button, only to see the camera go off onto the floor.

Seeings how this is a Monday, and the Boss has other errands to do….not much will get done in the shop. I hate working in the shop on a Monday, anyway.

Strange how some are more worried about how a camera does, than how the wood work is being done. I prefer to worry more about the wood work part of things.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, some people feel that everyone but themselves need to be perfect.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we KNOW the woodworking s getting done. We just like to see your excellent work.


----------



## bandit571

Anyone is welcome to come and visit the Dungeon Shop….be very careful, though…as I may put you to work…


----------



## Gene01

William, so very happy she wasn't hurt. As I'm sure you guys are, too. Cars are expendable.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I can't wait to come back to the Dungeon! all my computer work yielded me was a headache and the need to buy newer AppleTVs. /sigh/ not something I want to spend money on, but since we are looking to get rid of DirecTV, it may be a necessity. we'll see. with the way the internet bill is going, I may need to bundle soon anyway.

I did try the screw that looked like it should fit the Stanley #5 - yeah it didn't.


----------



## bandit571

Test, this is only a test….in the event of an actual camera being used…...
ok, here we go…









Macro setting is not the best for this..









But seems to work on a dovetail…
Stuff in the distance doesn't show up too well..









But closer in, does…









Tripod is now fixed so it won't collapse on me. Shaky hand on the button is a bit harder to cure…









Things seem to have a bit of a RED cast to them. 









Shop scenes..









What I see when I go to the shop…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Welcome Miataguy, enjoy the visit.

Bandit your old camera took pictures better than mine. I have problems with the flash when trying to get a closeup picture.

Glad she is ok William, pictures like that are scary.

I have thought about a bit like that Marty for doing boxes.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Miataguy, Welcome.
> 
> William, I assume she was wearing seat belts?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She was wearing a seatbelt. The one I was talking to was right behind her, so the first person to get to her. She was scared and couldn't get out of the vehicle. That guy cut the seatbelt with a pocketknife to free her.


----------



## bandit571

Landlord's Carpenter is here, doing repair work on stuff from the house fire almost 2 years ago. Plaster & lath was coming loose…issues from the firemans' use of too much water…

Playing Straw Boss today, letting someone else do the work..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I hope your foreman finger is strong today then.


----------



## bandit571

Went back in to the photo files, and re-sized the latest pictures, will have to change the setting in the camera, as well.

For some weird reason, everything has a "RED" tint to it, from the camera itself. Might have to go look and see IF there is an internal filter in the dang thing..
So, here is one of the "Re-sized" photos…









Basically, this is the spot where I work at, right at the end of the bench. But now, I have things setting around, arranged so I can get to them. without knocking something else down..









Welcomen to Das Dungeon….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, if you have fluorescent light in your shop it can cause color problems in pictures


----------



## Festus56

> Bandit, if you have fluorescent light in your shop it can cause color problems in pictures
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is my biggest problem taking pictures in the shop. Mine make everything blue tinted without the flash.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday Nubbers…

William… so glad to hear your daughter walked away from that wreck.

Mr. Bill… You had to go and rain on my parade and ask that question didn't you… so after my long winded pontification about how I thought it would work… I sat there and stared at it for a good long while and concluded that it was no good. I could modify the sled to get it to work… but it would only be for that one size guide bearing. Serves me right for going "free lance" design-build for a jig I didn't really understand.

The Woodworkers Guild has a nice plan on line and I'm going to re-size it for my table and hardware. Here's my model, and I've already got some of the custom parts made.


----------



## mojapitt

The ones in my house add lots of red. At one of my shows, it's all yellow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello, good afternoon. Had my yearly physical this morn. I did fine, but I still need to improve my cardio. In my defense I'm just getting over the crud and I have a bum knee.

Matt, I so sorry that I helped you figure out that your design wouldn't work for all variables. Wait, that sounds like I did a good thing. You're welcome. I've learned from experience that you need to be right in that bearing. If you're shy of it, you won't cut deep enough and your joint won't be tight. If you're too far in at first, you get a scalloped little divot, then the piece aligns it self with the bearing for the rest of the cut. Are you ditching the guide track and going back to the fence?

Welcome to miataguy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I did try the screw that looked like it should fit the Stanley #5 - yeah it didn t.
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka, the earlier Stanley's had hand cut threads, nuts and bolts were made to match, this was before the thread standards were developed…..


----------



## bandit571

Be nice to Miataguy he is the one that just bought an OLD Delta 10" Cabinet saw…..that I had to help load into the Buick SUV we were riding around in. 500 pounds of saw….good thing we tore it down a bit….took two of us just to carry the top to the car…..Took four people to load the base cabinet in. After we had a hand truck to wheel it out the door. Add three fat men and the saw..that SUV was a bit sluggish going down the highway..

I'll have to see what type of bulbs are in the shop light. The rest are those energy saver coil bulbs. Can't even find the good old Incandescent ones anymore. Not sure IF the camera has any kind of filter, either…

All this new-fangled stuff….sheesh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I've switched my house to all leds. They are down to about $5 per bulb. Still need to switch the shop over.


----------



## mojapitt

I have nearly all of my lights changed to LEDs


----------



## bandit571

Beka: IF it is for the lever cap bolt, I have one. IF it is for the front knob…..no, I don't.

I NEED to get these GrandBRATS back to their own home…NOW! And, if they don't start behaving, they will get cargo-strapped to the roof of the van, so I can drive in peace and QUIET. I'd use the trunk, but they know how to climb out of that, and into the "Normal Person" area of the van…..

41 Misty degrees outside, can't just let them out the door to go play in traffic….


----------



## rhybeka

the one I need on the #5 is for the front tote screw. I have all of the other screws for the #5. The lever cap screw I need is for the craftsman #3ish


----------



## bandit571

Lever cap screw are usually all the same, anyway.

nhplaneparts does have a few of the front knob bolts, just have to note for what height of the knob. Some have the brass end and some look like just a bolt.

Light changes won't happen for a while, until the next payday, if then. No money for it..


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill…. I tried to take off the guide strip last night. Pulled the screws and attempted to separate the double stick tape with a chisel. Nothin' doin' ! That tape is holding tight. I've got enough birch plywood scrap to just start over, so that's what I'll do. I'll save this first set up and see if I can come up with some other use for it.

15 minutes and counting…


----------



## Gene01

Dribble some acetone or lacquer thinner between the pice, Matt. It'll come apart.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It could still be useful for routing the ends of narrow pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## Festus56

Excited today Monte?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think excited would be umm. Um is just here.


----------



## Festus56

Oh yea, forgot, guess you are right Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Um…...
Delivered two GrandBRATS to their home, alive and in one piece..

Thinking I'll just sit back and enjoy the peace and quiet…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think excited would be umm. Um is just here.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Umm Um, excited to just be here…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just had one screw up today… Ok, there was two, Had to remake two drawer fronts 'cuz I looked at the pic wrong…..


----------



## bandit571

Might need that 2 finger nite-cap tonight. have one more errand to run, THEN a nip…..

Did NOT work in the shop today….having withdrawals right now….Have eight more of these things to do, someday..









Only have done 4 out of 12. Lot of chisel work to do…


----------



## bandit571

Part of that 3 shop tour..was a couple of my well worn Mortise chisels got a ride on Andrew's Tormek….

Hmm, just imagine, a floor to ceiling "Bookcase" with EVERY shelf filled with at least 5-6 Porter Cable routers….of every size and model…..Beka: 426 E. 6th street…..You might want to look that place up?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

William thank God she lived thur that one, by the looks of it could have been very sad ,

Bandit think she s cured and will try the bandit run around the first will check with marty and set up a time frame, she may be a little spoilt she sleep in the bed with me sometimes and sometimes on the couch, she loves a pork chop bone and if you got some scrap wood she like to just shred it up and then sit and watch me have to clean it up ,, she thinks it funny ,a very loving dog,and gentle.

i offered the man 50 for the plane he took 60 for it ,not sure why i got it .just did i think im getting that plane fever , but it sure dose save a lot of sanding

Marty if we meet up on the bandit run ill swap ya some cypress for some indiana corn ,if you got and brewed i mean picked


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Pepe' le Pew.


----------



## ssnvet

Shop time….

A little metal work converting a 3/4" bolt into standoffs.









Slots for the sliding block…

















Handles planned out…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

thats a good one Monte

bandit can you pick out bandit 









and the real bandit can stand up well sleep


----------



## mojapitt

Mother nature's normal humor. Supposed to get 4-8 inches of snow tonight. So she's putting down a little freezing rain before the snow to see who's paying attention in the morning.


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: The Boss picked her out right away….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that is gonna be real nice Matt. Much nicer than my piece of plywood.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Matt. I should do something like that someday.

Decided to start on my backlog of projects to post, Here is one for today http://lumberjocks.com/projects/294170


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummmm….


----------



## diverlloyd

Well found out my step grandma died a couple days ago. No one from that side of my family even tried to get a hold of my brother or me. My sister called to tell me but she wasn't given a place or time for the funeral. I had to find that out from my cousin from the oppisite side of my family. They have always been ********************ty people that are all about money but I figured they would have at least made a effort to let us know something. So the funeral is Thursday I don't know if I will be going as bad as it seems I could care less about seeing any of them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Sorry to hear that AJ.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, several parts of my relatives have carried family feuds to the funeral. It's very sad.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it's not a feud that I know of my mom was the black sheep and I guess it passed to us kids. I'm 35 and have only seen that side of my family maybe 25 times my whole life.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a group of cousins (all sisters) that have openly said that they will be suing over family inheritance when their mother passes. Even though it was spelled out in their parents will 15 years ago.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## CFrye

Sorry for your loss, AJ. Sometimes family is … not.
Gene, I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything when I read that. Pretty sure it would've come out my nose!
Cricket, wear a T-shirt today!


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers… Hope your Tuesday is getting off to a good start. I was up and on the tractor at 5:30 to clear our access road. But my lovely wife had hot oatmeal and coffee waiting for me when I got done. She even packed my lunch for me. (she hasn't done that in a long time)

My part time, semi-retired machinist wont drive in bad weather, so I had to go out in our new machine shop to modify a couple parts he had made yesterday on the lathe. So I got paid to play with tools…. life is good.

Stay warm and safe…

Re. Dysfunctional family and inheritance… My FIL's crazy Irish family split over their "inheritance" (an old house in a blighted neighborhood in a declining industrial city) and the two "evil" siblings got grampi to change his will while he was on his death bed. They didn't even tell any of the other three siblings that grampi was in the hospital, and he died thinking that they didn't care enough to come see him. My FIL lived 20 miles away and could have been there in a half hour, but he didn't know. It's been 25 years now and the two sides have never spoken since.


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

A little snow last night. Just enough to make everything white again.

Had two projects I was going to start today then got an e-mail late last night for another custom cribbage board so now there are three.


----------



## MadJester

Hullo Miataguy!

Bandit…even though you have it set for macro, you can't really use that unless you are fairly close…as to the red tint…when the camera is not on macro, try changing the settings such as "mountians", "sunlight", "sports"...etc….one of those settings may be giving you the red tint….and yes, I care about the woodwork, just want to have you less stressed when taking the pics! 

William…so very glad your daughter is ok…the vehicle looks like it held up well and did it's job keeping her safe…I always say, if you wreck a car and it does it's job protecting you, get the same exact car next time around!

So it started sleeting yesterday evening…it was a wicked sleet storm and the wind was quite strong…strange thing, even with all that, it still felt "warm"...which was good…today it was about an inch of slush which cleaned off easily (heavy as all get out…but not stuck to the ground…).....hopefully the temps will stay a bit "warm" and everything will melt away soon….and apparently, I still have a leak in the roof here….the upstairs porch is raining onto my porch….water must be getting in somewhere…no matter how many times my neighbor and I attempt to fix it…just a bad join between the two buildings….ugh…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DL sorry for your loss , dont lose any sleep over it as far as family opinions goes , shows disrespect on their part , if you wana go go if not dont but dont let them decide ,i am the black sheep of my family but then i still love em and could care less what they think ,it takes all kinds to make this ole world go around and that includes black sheep


----------



## bandit571

Uuummmmm…slept in to 11:00 am, and ….did NOT feel the least bit guilty about it.

Maybe after Lunch, since I missed Breakfast, I might wander down to the shop…...Nasty looking day outside..


----------



## Gene01

Both Phyl and my families get along well. I'm guessing it's because none of us much care what the rest think or do. Kinda live and let live sorta thing. Life's too short for pettiness. I reserve my anger for those bigger things. Like when I cut it too short or glue it out of square…etc, etc. Consequently, there's nothing left to vent on family.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Family Feuds are best left to a TV Show…..

Sometimes, being the "Black Sheep" isn't all that bad. Just ask the Boyington Bunch


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, my family and cindys families are full of that stuff. My great grandpa was killed in a bar fight by either his daughter or son in law. That causes some family feuding. They were all drunk.

Making a picture frame this morning. Decided how big to make it and proceeded to cut the glass. Cracked the glass. Let's make it smaller. Cut and lacquered the plywood back panel. Turned it the wrong way on table saw and ruined it. Had to find another piece. Finally got it assembled though. Yes I do make mistakes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I need to make two picture frames. I'm trying not to suck at it. off to the next meeting! this was just my cookie break.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do ok with frames, but I'm looking at an incra miter gauge to get better 45's. My miter saw is pretty good, but the tiny bit of error compounds by the time you make 8 cuts.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl does a good bit of cross stitching and I made a few frames. They weren't easy. I tried hard. They still sucked.
Now, she takes them to a pro. At first, I was aghast at the price. But, after thinking about it, I couldn't do it any better and probably, not much cheaper.
The pro uses a monster guillotine and pre made stock.


----------



## rhybeka

I took this on because I saw a picture frame in one of the woodworking magazines a few months back I thought would go perfectly - it's black and whites of a friends dad who died recently. Me and my big mouth.


----------



## bandit571

There is always the Mitre Box.

taking a Mountain Dew break….all the face rails are dovetailed and installed….and about every clamp I could find in the shop is in use….had to sweep the floor twice, as all those chips are hard on the feet..

Film @ 2300 hrs…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, if the chips are hard on your feet, I suggest wearing shoes.


----------



## bandit571

Talking BIG chips, that go up through the soles of my shoes…..

Dovetails..









Big, and the Half-pint..









The half one is the top rail. I had just enough clamps today…









So, now all the rails are done. I can start on some resaws for the top's frame…









Twas a busy afternoon….


----------



## Gene01

That's really looking good Bandit.


----------



## bandit571

Then I get told to fix up something for Supper…..and I had to do the Laundry….sheesh.

Might slip back and check on the glue-ups…....before any more Honey-dos show up….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Alice came home to day shes been in Canada for a while but now shes here to live , she likes it here so far , working on building her a new home to stay in ,she sure is pretty now i got to get her cousins cleaned up they look bad beside her, she sharp too , cuts end grain like butter .Alice the low angle plane ,









her new house under constuction


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome home Alice.


----------



## mojapitt

Who is "livin' Next Door to Alice" Eddie?


----------



## mojapitt

They said it was supposed to stop snowing by 4. It's still snowing. Should I hire an attorney?


----------



## CFrye

Burl?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks pretty burly from here.


----------



## CFrye

My yard guy thinks its red oak and doesn't think its a 'cut mark'.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like that "tree" from the movie "The Two Towers" .....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Treebeard!


----------



## CFrye

LOL! recommendations on cutting it?


----------



## mojapitt

Use a saw


----------



## CFrye

Table or band?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Try this.


----------



## CFrye

That does not look like a good way to cut down a tree. Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that AJ…..

Bill, how sharp is that fish???


----------



## boxcarmarty

The shop biatch had some kinda problem with the dust collector


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I gotta bunch of those, come and git 'em…..


----------



## bandit571

Clamps are off, plywood back has been cut an installed…..THAT should be enough for one day..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ever seen Monty Python and Holy Grail?


----------



## bandit571

> LOL! recommendations on cutting it?
> 
> - CFrye


Yep..









Might take more than one person….


----------



## Cricket

Reminder that I am still not receiving flag reports (they are working on it) so if you see something I need to be aware of, please send me a message on here along with a link to this issue if you can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got one of those, but mine is orange and has a motor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

All is good here boss…..


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, did someone burn your flag?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I refuse to accept the results of the AFC and NFC championship
games.Tomorrow I'll be protesting, looting, and rioting.
#NotMySuperBowl


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, did someone burn your flag?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They broke it. [tears]


----------



## bandit571

Thank you for closing that mess. Was starting to feel like the "Bad Old Days" over there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

See Eddie has a gal friend, Bill is fishing for something, Marty is going to be a protester with a mad dog, Bandit is making wood chips, Candy has a friend Burl and Cricket's flag got broke !!! What else did I miss?

Oh yea and I actually did some leatherwork today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got my picture frame done and painting put in it. Cindy got me this for Christmas, a painting of my old shop buddy.


----------



## Gene01

Great job on the frame. I'm jealous.
Wonderful painting. Love the subject.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene. I've just been talking to Cindy about her graduation in Mesa AZ in August. Originally I wasn't gonna go, but now it seems I am. We will be there in August. How far is that from you and Phyl?


----------



## CFrye

> Ever seen Monty Python and Holy Grail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, no. I have a horrible time understanding the accents in Monte Python skits and movies. I had to view this clip 3 times to comprehend it. 
I get it…now. Hahaha. 
Welcome home, Alice!

OK. Jim had his right cataract removed yesterday. Follow up visit today. Vision has been deteriorating in that eye since Saturday. He has a detached retina. We will be in Tulsa at 0730 in the morning to see a specialist. Prayers, as always, appreciated.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful painting and great frame, Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Tell the Old Codger to get well soon.

Made a case today









Back is on. Might have got something done today?

Bill: Picture frame looks good. So does the picture.


----------



## Festus56

Like that Picture Bill.

Looks stout Bandit. That will hold up !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Prayers as always Candy.
Thanks bandit and Candy.
Bandit, that dresser is looking good. Is that for your household or for somebody else?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just looked it up, not too close Gene.


----------



## bandit571

dresser is for shop storage. I will have those five drawers filled withing days of building each drawer…and still have things stuck on top. Starting to get some weight to it, too…


----------



## ssnvet

Some more progress on the sled…


----------



## TedW

Best wishes for Jim, Candy.

William, looking at that car I'm thinking someone up above must be looking out for your little girl.

Hi everybody! Just passing by to let you know I'm still alive.

I acquired a new-to-me mini-van today. It's from a friend who I know has been taking good care of it since he bought it new. I think it's an '06 or '08. Everything is in perfect working condition. This one might actually last me a while. I'm kind of rough on vehicles.

In other good news, winter has been pretty tough for me, workwise. But the phone has been ringing and I'm getting back to a full work schedule. I'm currently cleaning and painting a 2-bedroom apartment. Have a table to refinish (just the top) soon as I finish the painting, and a half dozen or so other small jobs lined up.

I met the owner of Simon's Tavern earlier tonight, at my local corner grocery store, and it turns out he collects pens! Is that cool or what??? Simon's is a local landmark and one of Al Capone's hangouts back in the bad ol' days of prohibition. It has a trap door in the floor behind the bar and escape tunnels underneath.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy good luck and wishes.


----------



## Gene01

Bill you flying or driving? 
We're about 150 miles north of Mesa. But only 21 miles south of route 40.
It would be great to see you both.


----------



## Gene01

Thoughts and prayers, for the eye surgery, Jim.

Hey Ted.


----------



## rhybeka

@Ted does he give tours?? that would be sweet!

Whit's sale of the business fell through, so if any of you would like to purchase a furniture making/rehab business, I know a guy.

Last coat of poly went on the EC unit last night. Whit wants to do one more coat on the top when I put another coat on the drawers and the shelves. Then it will all be ready for move in!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Flying Gene. I'm sure my father in law will be renting a car. I don't know how long we will be there yet. Originally just cindy and Sean were going, but then father in law wanted to go and used his timeshare for a condo that sleeps 8. So now we're all going.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, painting and frame look great together…..

Beka, sounds like you need to buy it…..


----------



## bandit571

Um…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Here is hoping for complete success for Jim.

Hello Ted, that sounds like a neat place. Good you are getting work.

Maybe you should just take the business Beka.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Prayers and best wishes for Jim's procedure. If it's already done, please post an update.

William-Definitely an angel watching over the Day family. Glad to hear your daughter's okay.

Ted-Good to hear the work's picking up. I wish you as much busy-ness that you can handle.


----------



## bandit571

We have DONUTS in the house, fresh from the store! Better hurry!

Thinking the shop will open at around 1400 hrs, today. Have a few planes to push around today….


----------



## mojapitt

Could barely see the neighbors yesterday


----------



## bigblockyeti

Tasty looking neighbors you have there Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Bummed out this morning…..some Dummy had left the new camera "on" all night. Forgot to shut it off after downloading a few pictures…...yep, batteries are DOA. Lucky I had a few spares. Donuts are going fast, better hurry on over.

Had a taste of sunshine around here…for about…10 minutes…Sun didn't like the weather either, and left.


----------



## Festus56

Bandit can you use rechargable batteries in the camera? We have several sets that we keep charged up. Jamie can go through a fresh set of batteries in a few hours when we are riding in some good scenery. We can charge them at home or on the road, they work well as they have been charged a lot the last few years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

mmmmmmm, donuts.
I'd rather have donuts than deer.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you all for you thoughts, prayers and comments. He is in surgery now. That will last 30-60 minutes. 30 minutes to recover then home. I'll keep you all updated. 
Bandit, eat a donut for Jim. He was getting pretty grumpy-no food since 9 last night!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Gotta do four more of these. 








And two of these.

I am SICK of plywood shelves with minwax stain. 
If the guy wasn't paying me REAL GOOD money to build them I think I would stop doing them.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, wish Jim well from South Dakota. Tell him to keep his hands off the nurses.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I'd love it but I can't afford it  and I don't quite have the experience I need to feel confident it would be successful.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whatever they pay you for William. What are the blocks in the corners?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, he said: "Especially the one I'm married to!" 
Surgery went well! We are at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, good enough to go to Cracker Barrel! That's great.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, good news about Jim.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmm Cracker Barrel. *hungry*

Wish my saw had a fence like this! http://columbus.craigslist.org/tld/5935019842.html


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Candy.

Bill, wish you were driving. But, a 5 hour flight beats three days on the road.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Jim. Glad all went well.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Candy…. happy to hear some good news about the grumpy old fart…. oh wait, I think that moniker is already taken :^) Tell Jim we all wish him a speedy recovery.

I had never heard the word curmudgeon before moving to New England. For some reason it's used a lot up in these parts…. Hmmmm….. I wonder why that could be. Anyways, after looking it up in the dictionary, I aspire to become one myself :^o


----------



## diverlloyd

So here is a update on my grandmas funeral. They just texted my brother to let him know the showing is at 4 pm to 6pm today at 3:55 pm we live 2.5 hours away. I'm a bit peeved at them and was told it will be best if I just stay home. So no biggie I guess.

On another note I'm making a cutting board and am at a design block








That's what I have so far I don't know if I want to wrap a opposing color around them again and make a sinister style board or just do stripes the client doesn't want a checker board pattern but I think if he seen it he would like it if not I can always make another. Any thoughts from you all.


----------



## ssnvet

Loyd… Bummer about the funeral and the whole dysfunctional family stuff. Don't let it get you down. Your intentions were good and hopefully, you have some good memories to look back on.

Re. the cutting board design… PM Jeff. He's the Zen master of cool cutting board geometries.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> Whatever they pay you for William. What are the blocks in the corners?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


These go in stores to hold jars of a local brand of salsa. The little blocks are for the price tags.


----------



## bandit571

Spent all afternoon, wading around in ankle deep shavings….to get this far…?









All molding is done, and all the rebates. This was a test fit only. A single screw is holding this together, no glue, as of yet. Film @ 2300 hrs, after a nap…..Methinks the "nite-cap" tonight will be a little bit more than just a 2-finger sort of thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I looked up curmudgeon also. I rarely hear it used here, but could easily be applied to about 1/3 of my shop.

DL, you are better off. You didn't create the situation, but you would be blamed for it.

Good cabinets William. I feel like I cheapen the wood when I use stain. But as long as the customer is happy I guess.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah I feel the same monte I'm a bit outspoken and would have let them know how I felt about them.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I read a post online from a guy who also makes woodworking videos asking about a saw blade that cuts a flat-bottomed kerf. So I thought, what the heck, I'll send him a nice saw blade (I happened to have a nice new $100 blade that would do the trick.) I also sent him one of my books. He sounded excited about it when I asked for his address. So the package went out to him a month ago. Never heard anything from him. So three weeks later I email and ask if he got the package. He said yes. I said "OK… well… you're welcome."

I don't think it's old fashioned or unreasonable to expect a simple "I got it, thanks!" Or even just "thanks" if he doesn't have time to type more than one word in an email. This is why I don't give things away like I used to.


----------



## Festus56

There are a lot of people like that I have found. No respect at all.

But if you send me something I will let everyone know I appreciate it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, some people just feel entitled to things. I feel your pain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, Thank you very much, now send me a $100 saw blade…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is awake!


----------



## diverlloyd

> Yeah, some people just feel entitled to things. I feel your pain.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 I think that sums up 95% of people.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't expect to get publicly thanked, in fact that would make me uncomfortable. But at least let me know that the stinking package arrived!

I have to say, though, that whenever I have sent something to someone on this thread, which I have done a few times, they always say thanks. But we're a better caliber of people here (just kidding).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to do some running today, got a bit done in the shop, mixed some stain for a color match (which I got too dark), mainly drank beer, just yer average day…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Having been called a curmudgeon before. I look on it as a badge of honor.l


----------



## mojapitt

I don't consider myself a full time curmudgeon. However, I have been known to behave in a curmudgeon- like manner.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm the sweetest curmudgeon you'll ever meet…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I feel your pain Stumpy, makes it harder to be charitable to those who need & will appreciate it when you run across someone that's completely unthankful. Reminds me a little of the video of the kid who totally freaked out on his mom after realizing he got the wrong year football game for his system as if were entitled to get the newest one every time it came out, it really disgusted me. I wish I could find that video again.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure IF i am a Curmudgeon, an Olde Codger, an Olde Pharte…or just a Grumpy Old Man…..depends on what day it is….

Suppertime was hamburger Helper….and then maybe a DVD for the evening. Kind of sore tonight…


----------



## ssnvet

Another marching band banquet done with…. Very emotional for my daughter as she is a senior and this was her last season. She'd give her right arm for any one of these kids, she loves them all so much. MB has really been the highlight of her entire high school experience


----------



## mojapitt

Time for a break. Toes are cold and I have bad gas. Just saying.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I found this while diggin' thru some old files…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I also have a PDF file on a router table sled if ya wanna send me yer email…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Alright, now I gotta build a coping sled. Way to go you two.


----------



## bandit571

A 2-Finger Nite Cap is now on the desk…..kind of sore from pushing a lot of this stuff around..









And those weren't the "Micron thin shavings" being produced..









Had way too much to do for that nonsense…









Even had curls coming up out of the plane, and wrapping around stuff…









Even around my wrist. Lots of planes in use today..









fancy ones, or plain planes..









Just too make a few of these…









So the shoulders are a bit sore….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Cool here today but we missed the snow that Monte got at least.

Guess I will have to make a sled for my router table too. That looks better than my setup Marty.

Should all planes do that Bandit? Guess I should not take as much each cut to get nice curls like that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Andy*

So glad you are doing much better and getting around to shows again

*Jim*

So glad you are doing great and Pinching the BOB again 

*Lloyd*

Bummer to be notified 5 minutes before it happens. If you can call your mom and tell her what happened


----------



## bandit571

Some of those shavings were wrapping right around my left wrist like a watch band….shavings weren't see-through ones. Had to keep stopping and clearing out the stuff that jammed up the 45….Had to use a screwdriver to push the jammed stuff out.

Jim: Give her a pinch for me….since i went ahead and ate your donut….


----------



## CFrye

Thanks, again y'all. During recovery Jim has to keep his head down. Literally, in a looking at the floor position to keep the air bubble they put in his eye to hold the retina back in place from escaping. 
Recliner time is not in the foreseeable future. :-(
Worse than that, he cannot lift anything heavier than a coffee cup. So that means no cooking. He'll have to eat my processing. :-0 He may loose some weight! Gotta get some Zzzz's another early day tomorrow. 
Later, gators!


----------



## ssnvet

TMI Monte :^o

Thanks Marty, PM inbound

Got a little late night woodworking in. Sled is almost done.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Matt. That should work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah Arlin that would be nice but she passed away 2 years ago the only family I have that I talk to is a bunch of cousins on and my brother and sister. No one from that side of my family talks to any of us. But I think it's for the better they are all about money and don't care about anything else.


----------



## Gene01

Great job, Matt. Makes me want a track in my table.

Bandit, you've had your cardio. Frame is looking good.

The cold has rolled in. 17. F. This morning. Knowing that it's -8 C makes me feel better, though. A low of 7 predicted tonight and tomorrow night. They moved the warming trend out. 55 by next Thursday.

Candy, how long does Jim have to keep to the regimen?


----------



## diverlloyd

Our weather forecast show it giving around 40 for the next two weeks with snow in a couple days. 39 now feels like 31. I guess I need to get my glue out of the garage something today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, send me yer email…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those router sleds are OK but I still like my design better…










It's a coping sled, a small parts sled a tenon sled and a circle cutting jig, all in one.





View on YouTube


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's a good choice too…..


----------



## rhybeka

now I'm going to have to break out a dictionary.. c-curr-curmudeon? Already digging my day out of the trash can. hopefully it will improve!


----------



## Gene01

> Those router sleds are OK but I still like my design better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s a coping sled, a small parts sled a tenon sled and a circle cutting jig, all in one.
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That's ok for you younger multi taskers. I often forget what I'm doing in the middle of one task. Makes bathroom trips interesting.


----------



## ssnvet

So NOW Sir Stumps-A-Lot chimes in with his multi-tasking whiz kid sled. Alas, the deed is done.

Gene… my original base had a track runner underneath, but then Mr. Bill asked his probing and insightful question about how the heck was I going to register the end of the work piece to the guide bearing. And as I thought about this, I realized that my ideas weren't going to work the way I thought and the only way I could come up with was to plunge the work piece into the bit until it hit the bearing and them move the fence back out of the way. But I wasn't sure if this was crazy or not, and I didn't want to do that with each and every stick. so I ditched the miter track runner and went with the poly fence guide over the top, more or less cloning the Wood Workers Guild sled design.

But… Sir Marty hath now shared his Woodsmith plans with me, and they use a track runner to guide the sled and use the backer block (securely clamped into a dado cut slot) to plunge into the bit, register off the bearing and then reference a stop block on the fence, that is used to index the work piece into the correct position….










So I guess the moral of the story is that there is more than one way to skin a cat. Not that I advocate skinning cats, because that's just gross.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..
No longer have rain outside…...but, we have snow flurries going by the windows….and melting when it hits the ground…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Matt- All you had to do was go to my "homemade tools" page and choose something, then send me a PM with your email address. I'd give you (or any of the other regulars) any of the plans for free.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sled Stumpy.

Going to be a little warmer but windy for a few days here. Hope it melts some ice.

Several projects going so better get back to doing something useful.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Several projects going so better get back to doing something useful.
> 
> - Festus56


WHAT!!! It has to be useful???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I place a straight edge across the opening in the router fence and set the fence so the straight edge just kisses the bearing. Has worked fine for me so far, but a nicer sled would be, well nicer.

My trusty 12" dewalt miter saw cut its last piece this morning. Sounds like the blade might come flying off. Screeching and grinding Noises. So, anybody got any insight to the best one now. I'm inclined to stay with dewalt, but open to ideas. Makita looks like a nice one too. I'm not buying a festool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm gonna say Dewalt, I've been real happy with my 12'' slider. Have ya considered replacing the bearings???


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. I know you would. You've been very generous with your time and talents. I'm just chiding you for my own failings (something I've very good at).

All that's left to finish the sled is to round off the knuckle busters, tape on some sand paper to help hold the stock firmly in place and I think I'll brush on some shellac to make it purdy and keep it from warping.


----------



## Festus56

Not always useful but pretending to be busy.

I sure like my 12" Dewalt. It is not a slider but has been good for years.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've considered that Marty. My saw is almost 20 years old. It's a 12" single bevel dewalt. Before this problem, it also has a problem where the braking mechanism doesn't work. If I pull the trigger again, sometimes it will work. The newer ones have better capacity due to different location of the motor. I don't want a slider.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like the dewalt 716 has better capacity. I think that will win.


----------



## CFrye

Home from day 1 follow up. 
Bulky patch has been removed. YAY!!
Retina is attached. YAY!!
Face down position needs to be maintained at least until next week's follow up visit. UGH!
Jim's theme song has become "Hang down your head, Tom Dooley". LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't cry Jim.


----------



## Festus56

Good news for Jim. I never heard anyone say that he always had his nose in the air anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I hope there's plenty of good carry out in your area…..


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, tell Jim to keep his nose to the grindstone. But wear goggles.


----------



## CFrye

Ya'll are cracking me up!


----------



## mojapitt

Good times, bad times here.

Good, setting up for the 10 days Stock Show that historically gives me 2/3rds of my annual sales.

Bad, setting up for the 10 days Stock Show that was not very good last year and will eat up valuable spare time.

Good, finish room is nearly empty to bring stuff in.

Bad, 2 tables and 4 night stands need to be ready for pick up Sunday morning and will take every minute I can give them.

Obviously more potential good than bad. But a challenging next 10 days for sure.


----------



## ssnvet

You can do it Monte… Delegate what you can and trust your able helper.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a late start, today…...long day, yesterday.

Max has been chewing up about anything he can get his choppers into. need a way to get Max to stop the chewing.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the 1st time I have real help. Dakota Plasma Design is with me. This is his work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cool. That looks like an old Art Deco jointer.


----------



## rhybeka

woooow, Monte!

@Stumpy I reeeeeally want to build the TS fence et al from the book - I just have to figure out which pieces will fit in my 'new' shop. My old craftsman does what I need it to but I have yet to have a good fence on it. 

just when I had the day out of the trash it went back in. take two!


----------



## Festus56

They do nice work Monte


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, if you're interested in saving your current miter saw it shouldn't be much more than ~$100 in parts to freshen up everything inside. The grinding noise you're hearing 99 time out of 100 means the gears are gone, fortunately Dewalt made enough of them to keep the prices from getting obscenely expensive like I've seen with some Hitachi parts. The sporadically working brake is due to switch problems (burnt contacts or too much dust) or brushes that are too far gone to make good contact, both fairly simple repairs.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. I fixed the brake in my old Milwaukee slider by replacing the trigger switch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I think I'm gonna buy a new saw and then see about freshening up the old one for sale. I'm not sure I could get much more than 100 for it, so I don't wanna put too much into it. Interesting about the switch. What gears are in my saw? It appears to be direct drive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always hated my lazy Susan kitchen cabinet. Today I decided to improve it. Everything always falls off or catches on the sides of the cabinet. I will be working on the bottom shelf too, but not today.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Becka*- just let me know (by sending me a PM) when you're ready..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Took it apart to an extent. It is not direct drive. There is about a 1 1/2" offset from the motor to the arbor. Not sure how to take it apart further. Maybe I need to drive the arbor out.


----------



## bandit571

Just spent less than 2 hours in the shop….decided to quit while I was ahead…..Top of the dresser is assembled, awaiting glue to dry, before I set all the nails with a nail set. Still worn out from yesterday's "Cardio"


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser ( like Randy saying he will DO something)









A frame was assembled and installed….









Plywood installed. Case is now completed….needs drawer made..


----------



## bandit571

Oh,and the plywood?









Glued and nailed down.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy that's good news and Jim get better fast.
Bandit, bill and monte those all look good.


----------



## HamS

Hello Friends, I know I have been gone for a good long while. I have no real excuse other than there are times that you have to take time to establish your priorities in life and for a while, mine have not included hanging out on the computer for awhile. I see I have a lot of catching up to do, but it looks like many of the old friends are still here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Ham. Lots of talk last week about this year's gathering in Virginia.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I wouldnt drve the arbor out yet. If you've started taking it apart, the motor housing comes off the aluminum casting with 4 screws (after the brushes are removed) leaving just the armature hanging in the casting by one bearing. You can then pull the armature straight out of the casting as there is a light interference fit between the outer bearing race and the bore it is slide into. The pinion gear teeth are cut into the armature shaft so if they're chewed up the entire assembly has to be replaced as well as the arbor assembly which is call pressed together. I haven't bought either in a while so I'm not sure if they're still cost effective to replace. The brake on these (and many other tools powered by universal motors) isn't really a brake at all so much as just a different switch that allows the motor to act as a generator when released at the same time shorting it (tremendous current) to slow everything quickly. This takes a severe toll on not only the switch but on the brushes too.


----------



## bandit571

HAM! Good to see ya, again….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great info yeti. I'll have to wait til Sunday to look at it again.


----------



## mojapitt

Ham, sounds like you are being adult and responsible. Be careful, look what it did to Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

After watching a video and rereading yeti's comment I think I just need to remove the brushes to get the armature out.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Ham, glad to see you back !!

Looking better all the time Bandit.

A good customer asked me to make *a* display box for belt buckles. He stopped by today and looked at the design and said "make me *3* of them". Now I have to get busy again and need more wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......a lot of belt buckles.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, stop by, I have lots of wood.


----------



## Festus56

He said he counted them, somewhere over 100.

Next time we are in the area I will stop and dig through your woodpile. Need white oak for this but think he has access to some he said.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, A & H has a big pile of white oak…. I was in there a couple days back… The only thing they're short on is some nice American Walnut…. Went there for drawer slides, and ended up looking at wood for an hour…


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't reusing boards that I screwed up on another project the same as salvage wood?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, make room in the finishing room, I got stuff to put in there too…..

Bill, great idea on the lazy susan…..

Good ta see ya Ham…..

Mark, I got white oak, just a bit further then Monte's…..


----------



## Festus56

Bob that is easy to spend time there especially when you get in the exotic stuff. They were getting short on nice walnut a couple weeks ago when I was there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty. It's working good. I cut pieces of 1/4" plywood in a 24" diameter arc and glued them together to make the ring. Then used 6" pieces of wood that are screwed into the shelf and the ring. I had some corrugated plastic to make the rest of the divider. I made the ring and then almost couldn't get it inside the cabinet.


----------



## JL7

Hey all….guess you forgot to check the dust barrel?










Hey Andy - hope you are on the mend! You too Jim…...

Mixed up some Maloof finish:










It's Marty fault…...no real moonshine here, but the "legal" Apple Pie comes in mason jars here so that serves a double purpose…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm interested to know how the beeswax version works out. I just used urethane and blo.
Jeff, that's why I used a white barrel. I can see thru it just enough to know how much is in there.


----------



## JL7

> Loyd… Bummer about the funeral and the whole dysfunctional family stuff. Don t let it get you down. Your intentions were good and hopefully, you have some good memories to look back on.
> 
> Re. the cutting board design… PM Jeff. He s the Zen master of cool cutting board geometries.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Thanks Matt…..appreciate the shout out…....

AJ….there are no rules on board designs…..you got a great start there….if you really want to go off the grid, you go with individual blocks, then the sky is the limit….enjoy the build.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill…..I have a peep hole in the top of the barrel and it usually works…! I have to lug it up the steps when I screw up….it's like the walk of shame…..


----------



## mojapitt

I use 3 mil thick 55 gal bags Foster dust collection. However, I try not to let it get over 3/4 full because it's too hard to move. I have been there on a few occasions.


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on the night stands


----------



## JL7

Right on Monte…...I use the 3/4 full rule too usually…......also just broke in my new garbage company on how my sawdust rolls on Tuesday morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I don't have much for oak. Hard to get here.


----------



## JL7

Looks good Monte…..you out build me 1000 to one ….. i have no idea where you get the energy…...!


----------



## mojapitt

> Looks good Monte…..you out build me 1000 to one ….. i have no idea where you get the energy…...!
> 
> - JL7


You will meet her soon enough


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I still really like that combo with the stained and non stained.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife loves it. I can see doing more in the future.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered a new Dewalt. I'll look at the old one more and see if it's worth fixing and selling.


----------



## mojapitt

Dewalt is my favorite. Hitachi makes a good one also.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Ham… good to see you on the boards again.

Go-go Monte… get er done.

Bill…. looks like a nice setup. Should keep you rolling right along for a good long time.

Finished up the sled… I'll put it up as a project, seeing as I haven't actually finished anything in a long time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't tell you how lost I was without being able to use my miter saw today. I did all my crosscuts on the TS today. That was such a pain for me. For small parts I could leave the fence on, but for others I had to lift the fence off. So much easier to walk over to my miter saw…....wait it's broken. Luckily I'll be working for 2 of the 4 days it will take to get my saw. I do find hitachi to be nice tools, but I'm somewhat attached to dewalt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jeff I'll fill the catch bag pretty quick when I'm running the planer. It'll usually get away from me and I'll start filling the top bag before I realize it…..


----------



## bandit571

Hopefully, Uncle Sugar will see fit to pay me tomorrow…..so I can at least get a few boards for that dresser build….

Maybe even a 4×4 sheet of 1/4" CDX for the bottoms….

Trying to figure what kind, if any, finish to apply to that dresser…..


----------



## CFrye

Hiya, Ham!
Another pic of the burl tree.


----------



## Festus56

I have a garbage can cyclone before the dust collector. I have forgot until the bag on the collector is near full then I get to take more time and two trips to the dumpster. Lot easier just to empty the can in a minute and be back to work.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to figure out, who has the cheaper prices on 1x pine….Lowes…or…Menards….Home Despot is too long a drive from here.

What's a Dust Collector? other than my TV?


----------



## bandit571

> Hiya, Ham!
> Another pic of the burl tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Needs a bra…


----------



## DIYaholic

*Ham!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## DIYaholic

Monte,
James Hamilton…. you now that Numpy Stubs guy….
may do a "Meet & Greet" in Virginia, at a restaurant, pub or local police station,
after an event with, wait for it… THE legend~~ary Charles Neil.
Wanna go???


----------



## mojapitt

Looking forward to buying you a drink Randy


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy!


----------



## DIYaholic

Salutations & greetings, Mark.

Monte,
I thought we were gonna buy Marty a drink….
then drink it ourselves???


----------



## mojapitt

> Salutations & greetings, Mark.
> 
> Monte,
> I thought we were gonna buy buy Marty a drink….
> then drink it ourselves???
> 
> - DIYaholic


We're going to do that also. It's in Marty's best interest.


----------



## HamS

morning friends


----------



## CFrye

G'morning, Ham. How's Miss J?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… Which one of you took my coffee cup???


----------



## CFrye

Checkers?


----------



## Miataguy

> Hey all….guess you forgot to check the dust barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Andy - hope you are on the mend! You too Jim…...
> 
> Mixed up some Maloof finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s Marty fault…...no real moonshine here, but the "legal" Apple Pie comes in mason jars here so that serves a double purpose…...
> 
> - JL7


Dust means progres….unless your me…in which case it just means more dust….

In all seriousness, glad to see someone actually woodworking and not just talking about it.


----------



## Miataguy

> morning friends
> 
> - HamS


Good morning!


----------



## CFrye

We're supposed to do woodworking?!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning!

HAM!

@Stumpy I think I'm covered - I bought your book  I'm sure I'll pester you with questions though so stay tuned!

@Marty my Lily probably did. she ate five puzzle pieces last night after I left the room to go get something.

Mkay - now I have to go back to work. TGIF!


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', Ham. Hey Randy. And the same to the rest of y'all. 
Nothing doing in my shop yesterday. Did our taxes. Wore me out.

Nice addition to suzy, Bill. 
Sorta wish my SCMS would die. It's a TRITON. Not a bad tool. But I covet the Makita…or De walt or Hitachi or…...

Nice table set, Monte. Really like the color scheme.

Some smart guy should rig a system that shuts off the DC when the dust reaches a certain level. My DC is vented to the outside, but the trash can separator needs emptying often. Considering a semi translucent plastic barrel.

Got a buddy that does Maloof rockers and chairs. His finish is just a Danish oil and poly mix. Wiped on. I use the same thing but my final coats are straight poly. Brushed or sprayed. Probably redundant but it makes me feel better.

I smell bacon. Adios for awhile.


----------



## mojapitt

Seriously, isn't this what it's all about?


----------



## Gene01

My carb count spiked just seeing those donuts. And, the drool dripped on the keyboard. But, the bacon and eggs were good.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What, I thought it was lunch time…..

Pickle loaf on rye with a side of red beans and rice… Sometimes I'm just too good to myself…..


----------



## Festus56

I think those are safe donuts Gene. I can not see anything bad in that picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I did find Checker's stash of wood behind the jointer, and my pushstick, and a screwdriver…..


----------



## bandit571

um…....dusting of snow on the ground…..maybe I should resume with the hibernating…..?


----------



## bandit571

BTW: Fellow Humans and Randy…...It is

F R I D A Y ! ! !

Carry on, I'll be in the area all day….


----------



## Gene01

> Candy, I did find Checker s stash of wood behind the jointer, and my pushstick, and a screwdriver…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's funny. 
Annie and Oakley don't do any rearranging but the do bring me their finds. Usually dead.


----------



## bandit571

Shhh…I'm hiding from Mr. Gumption, and Mr. Motivation today….if anyone should ask….I playing Randy today..


----------



## bandit571

Friday's are Shopping Days around here…..will be back later today…...Hope fully, with a couple sticks of Pine….


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubby friends…

We have a cat who plays with pipe cleaners and find them in the strangest places. Skipper goes next door and steals his little buddies dog toys. I collect them in a bag and every other week I return them with my head hanging low in shame (imitating mudflap?)

Can you keep a secret? I'm kidnapping my wife at 5:15 and we're running away from the kids.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can you keep a secret? I m kidnapping my wife at 5:15 and we re running away from the kids.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


It doesn't work Matt, they always find ya…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Goin' to Menards to git some stain, anybody need anything???


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty I could use a Coke-a-cola.

@Bandit hope you found your sticks

@Matt - hide well - it won't last long!


----------



## Festus56

> Goin to Menards to git some stain, anybody need anything???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes Marty bring the whole store here. We do not have one !!


----------



## ssnvet

Part of my getaway plan includes is a quick visit to Woodcraft :^)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning…....wait, no it's afternoon. What happened?
Had a meeting, then I got to have a random drug screening, then a garage door quit working, then a fire truck broke down. Are we sure it's not Monday?

Gene, I strongly considered the makita, but the height capacity of the dewalt won me over. To be able to miter cut a 6" tall piece would have really come in handy in the past.

I ordered silicone wedding bands for cindy and I the other day. Most around the FD wear them and my doctor talked me into it. They arrive at home today. Guess I will have to be careful for one more shift. A lot of guys wear one that is black with a red line, a thin red line. I just got plain black.


----------



## Gene01

Never heard of silicone wedding rings but, it's a great idea. I took my gold one off two weeks after starting woodworking. No jewelry in the shop. 
There was a picture that hung in every ready room in the AF. Showed a finger, ligaments and nerves that had been ripped from a guy's hand because he got his ring caught when he jumped off a flat bed. That picture has stuck in my brain ever since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy has a friend who had that exact thing happen. He jumped off a moving truck on a farm and his finger stayed with the truck. She had no objections.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Home from day 1 follow up.
> Bulky patch has been removed. YAY!!
> Retina is attached. YAY!!
> Face down position needs to be maintained at least until next week s follow up visit. UGH!
> Jim s theme song has become "Hang down your head, Tom Dooley". LOL
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

It looks like while he is laying there it is some payback time with a switch about 8' long. lololol



> Jim, I hope there s plenty of good carry out in your area…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You mean there is a business out there who will carry out Jim to the food while he is laying down. What do they drive a ambulance.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

Awhile back you said you were going to send me your book. Did you change your mind or forget?


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin he may have forgotten about us.


----------



## bandit571

Back in from a LONG Road Trip…..2 GrandBRATS picked up….and….after the sticker shock at Home Despot, I bought 3 boards and a 1/4" x4' x 4' plywood panel. While the others were in Wall E World, I took a power nap, then still had to drive the van home.

To get 2 1×8x8' boards, sorted through 10 of them…..to get one good 1×6x8', sorted through almost that many…~$15 for the three boards, almost the same as the plywood ( $9).....Sheesh.


----------



## mojapitt

Put drawers together for night stands. Each of the tall ones will have a Leopard drawer.



















Just had the board when I bought the lumber. I had to buy it.


----------



## theoldfart

Monty, some sort of pine?


----------



## mojapitt

I call it "Birdseye" pine. I have been told that it comes from harvesting trees from forest fires. That may or may not be true. But it's still cool.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to resist the urge to wander down to the shop right now…...need to clear the bench off, so I can start on the next part of the dresser build. IF anyone wants to learn about building a drawer…show up in the morning, and get put to work. provided I can get a few parts crosscut to length..


----------



## bandit571

I couldn't resist, just could not resist…..one 1×8 x 8' is now in 5 pieces…a front, a back, and both sides….and a 12" long scrap. Have 6 pins laid out, too. Bench needed cleared off to run the circular saw a few times….and one thing led to another….that will teach me…

Morning, and I'll be sawing and chopping dovetails. Might get the Satnley #45 set up as a plough plane…and later..as a dado plane…after lunch, I'll see where I am at.


----------



## Festus56

That is pretty boards Monte. I have to buy them if I see one also. Don't want anyone else to have them.

You just need your computer in the shop Bandit. Then you would not have to quit working and blogging.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

hay Ham , do you plan on making the gethern ,love to see ya , bring that fiddle with ya and ill bring my guitar maybe someone will be there that plays ,

Has any body heard from Gary


----------



## DIYaholic

BOO!!!


----------



## bandit571

Now THAT'S Scary…

I just couldn't resist…again….snuck back down to the shop for a bit.

Was just going to try out a "better" dovetail saw. Well, first I had to lay out a few….saw worked fine….next thing I knew, I had one corner of the drawer all dovetailed up, and fitted…This sort of thing keeps up…Beka won't have anything to do when she shows up….


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease..









That is the corner. 









Much more tomorrow….


----------



## TedW

Becka, I may be mistaken about the escape tunnels used by Al Capone as there's no mention of Capone hanging out there, just that the men who made a deal to sell whiskey in exchange for protection were probably linked to Capone. Anyway, here's a tour but he doesn't mention the hatch in the floor behind the bar, which I'm pretty sure there is one.






Thanks for the good wishes everybody. Work is definitely picking up but the paint job kind of went south when the real estate guy who hired me started trying to shift numbers around on me. Long story short, I picked up my tools and walked.

So anyway… Hi everybody! You too Randy.


----------



## TedW

I bought some black ash burl pen blanks from a facebook friend and although I don't have any pen kits at this time, I couldn't wait to turn a couple of them. Now I really need to get some pen kits.










Monte, now them's some cool looking boards!


----------



## MustacheMike

Arlin. I will remind him. He has been super busy finishing the two new books along with a steady stream of video out put.


----------



## MustacheMike

Oh. and good morning all. (even though it,s 4:30 am on saturday!)


----------



## mojapitt

Well mother nature is continuing her humor. 35-55 mph winds today. With our snow, drifts should be massive.

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I wish it was. I've become sick again.
Gary hasn't been on in months. I texted him to say Merry Christmas and he responded. Obviously that was a month ago.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Fellow Humans, and Randy…

Mountain Dew is open, pills taken. Waiting on Mr. Gumption to show up…..seems to be sleeping in..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Arlin*- I did send you the book. You said you didn't get it, but the post office delivery confirmation number, which the postman scans at the moment he puts the book in your mailbox, said it was delivered. So, I assumed someone in your household got it and never told you, or your neighbor got it in his mailbox by mistake and never told you. That book was donated by someone who paid for it, then asked me to donate it to someone involved with the military.


----------



## bandit571

Well, about time I get moving towards the shop….may need new batteries…either for the camera, or…me.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sorry about your yuchies. Take care and get better.

I'm in the shop, waiting for it to get warm enough to start a finishing job. It is 12 degrees outside. Hard to type wth gloves on.
Power went off two hours ago. The generator is doing it's thing. I pity those poor linemen having to work in this cold weather. At least there's no ice or snow to contend with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, we will be in Mesa from Monday to Sunday the first week of august. I think that's July 1 to aug 6.


----------



## Gene01

It's gonna be hot!
At some point around then, we'll be scattering two BILs ashes. One on Lake Powell and the other at the north rim of the GC. I think we have a boat rented for 7/30. 


> Gene, we will be in Mesa from Monday to Sunday the first week of august. I think that s July 1 to aug 6.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is there an mountain area I can visit close to Phoenix? Maybe we'll not be so hot. Father in law plans to play golf in the mornings before it gets too hot. Kids want to go to Legoland that is not too far away apparently.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, the closest mountain range high enough to be much cooler is the Santa Catalinas in Tucson. Mt. Lemmon is the getaway spot for the locals. Tucson is approximately 70 mi. from Mesa. That's local, in these parts.
Camelback mt. is probably the highest mt. near the Phoenix metro area. And, it's only about 2700' above the desert.
Just find a nice cool bar. ((- :


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe that would be better Gene.


----------



## bandit571

First drawer has been milled, and is sitting in the clamps..









Not much room down there, right now. Maybe after supper, I can get the clamps off, and start on the next drawer.

3 hours, to build ONE drawer…...moving at the speed of Randy?


----------



## Gene01

Phoenix has a nice zoo. Not nearly like Forest Park but some different animals and reptiles. You'll be close to Apache Junction where there's a couple ghost towns and museums. And a great meal at the Miners Camp Restuarant. Come hungry, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ghost town sounds fun. Miners camp restaurant √


----------



## bandit571

PizzaHut for supper! They had torn down our old one, completely rebuilt from the foundation up a new one…just been opened for about a week…BURP…

Will let supper settle for awhile, before I go to check on the glue up….Not sure IF I'll start on the next one, involves a bit of resaw work for width….


----------



## ssnvet

4 hours in the shop.

Coping sled works great. All the cope cuts are done.

Made a quick cross cut sled from my first coping sled base. All pieces are cut to finish length.

Lots of saw dust.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shop time was hit and miss today, did a couple of glue ups and some finish sanding. Bench is ready for stain tomorrow…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie's got kitchen duty tonight, that just makes it taste better, meatloaf and smashed taters…..


----------



## Gene01

Just did my blood sugar count. It's 99! Think I'll have a Scotch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Matt. Did you glue up the panels.
Good deal Gene. Have one for me.


----------



## bandit571

Bottom drawer has been fitted and is in place….need to put a pair of handles on it. Crosscuts and resaws are almost done, back will get resized when I get that far….Getting about out of "Get up & Go".....Gene, have a 3-finger for me…


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, or it didn't happen, right?









Until I can get two handles on this….this is as far as I will push it in…Had to remove about an 1/8" on the sides. 
Made a mess, too..









Have the three boards for the front and two sides resawn, after crosscutting them to the CORRECT size..









Get-um up has got up and went…. maybe tomorrow I might get something done?


----------



## ArlinEastman

That is nice Bandit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Not much here today. Almost 50 deg today and just felt lazy. Did get a few things done around the house at least. Finally got the frame finished and hung up on the wall. Was a painting Jamies boy did for my birthday about 4 months ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's cool Mark….picture and frame. Is that a spot around there.


----------



## Festus56

This is the view from the bike when you are riding between Banff and Jasper, AB in the middle of the Canadian Rockies. We never get tired of that view !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How could you?


----------



## bandit571

Having a weather issues right now…looks like snow, but is really ice coming down. making everything a nice SHINY white…..might be a good day to stay in the shop…


----------



## Festus56

Warmed up here, We are finally getting rid of some icy streets. Maybe it got sent east!!


----------



## MustacheMike

Good morning sleepy heads


----------



## mojapitt

I like this. I think it fits with business.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed.

Gotta run.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like the step Monte…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gonna do some finishing today, maybe spray…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like poplar Monte. You need a bkp bumper.


----------



## bandit571

> I like this. I think it fits with business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Like a Thorin Oakenshield….


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I was gonna suggest you flame the bird's eye pine, 









then thought better of it.

Love the log bumper! Agree with Bill that it needs to be BKP.


> Gonna do some finishing today, maybe spray…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I read that as FISHING!
Jim told me he 'cheated' and was reading stuff here. I put his 'puter screen on the floor.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Gene01

The license plate looks a bit like Arizona's. If it is, I m not at all surprised. We have our share of geniuses (??), too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gonna do some finishing today, maybe spray…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I read that as FISHING!
> 
> - CFrye


Finishing poles are hibernating for the winter…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right bandit, it does look like his shield from the movie.


----------



## mojapitt

Older gentleman and his daughter came through yesterday and bought nearly all benches. Then they told me who they were and where the benches will be. Very well known family. His father started this sculpture.










The benches will be sitting in the museum at the base of the mountain.


----------



## Gene01

Dang, Monte. That's neat.


----------



## bandit571

Unmmmm..

License plate looks like the ones around here.

After yesterday's workout….trying to hide from Mr. Gumption, today….


----------



## mojapitt

To give you a concept of the size, here is a picture from the annual volksmarch










They are walking on the arm.


----------



## CFrye

Awesome, Monte!
Mark, your painting and frame are beautiful!


----------



## mojapitt

This day didn't get off good. Slipped on the ice and fell on left hip. Someone my size doesn't fall "lightly". Body is not happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome Monte. Was his last name Ziolkowski? We have a friend with the same last name, but she says she is not related.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes it is. The check is from the museum. I believe that they are real.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't doubt it Monte. I was just confirming my recollection of the mans name. I always remember two names, Borglum and Ziolkowski but can't always remember which built which monument.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Pretty cool Monte. You get an in with them they will keep you real busy. They like your style of building, it fits their decor perfect.

Thanks for the comments, The picture really does not do the painting justice, better in person.


----------



## mojapitt

My fall is playing hell with the body. Walking is a major challenge.


----------



## firefighterontheside

And you're still at the show, right? Got any benches left to sit on?


----------



## mojapitt

From your picture of the picture, the frame looks great Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

I am back home after moving more furniture in to the show. Trying to finish night stands. Thank goodness I have helpers at the Stock Show.


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting down is not an option. Stand up or lay down. Nothing in between.


----------



## Festus56

Thats not good Monte, had to be when you are extra busy too.

Here is a close pic of the frame. 2" and 1" ash left from the rocking chair build. Weighs about 15 pounds too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it even more now.


----------



## mojapitt

Really nicely done Mark


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Mark!

Monte - heal quickly! I end up at the chiro's after most every fall :/

Politics here has me more worried than normal. Thinking about making sure our passports are up to date. In the meantime, might try my hand at making a set of pine or oak and walnut winding sticks. And the box for my #45 - since I still have all the screws for it!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it makes you feel any better Monte, I hurt my back yesterday helping a large patient get into the ambulance. It bothered me trying to sleep and then it bothered me when we got up at midnight to deal with a passed out drunk at a bar. He left the bar in handcuffs after he just kept saying "call my dad" and "my dad will beat you all up". I think it's just a pulled muscle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, if you come along, I sent you a pm.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pm back at ya. Monte, sorry to hear about your fall, hope you recover quickly! BTW you have to make one of those bumpers for your new Ford! Kill beetle pine would be more than appropriate given the projects you've made with the stuff. It could be a bit maintenance intensive given the environment and the South Dakota roads.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Bumbles bounce, humans usually do not. Hope it is just a bone bruise, and not something broken…

calling it a day for the shop…film @ 2300 hrs….waiting on glue to dry…

Area right between the shoulder blades is very sore, right now…..


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser..









Handles have been installed on the first drawer…









And got to the point of a test fit, for the next drawer…









Just the front and the two sides….seems to fit…


----------



## bandit571

Mark: Nice frame and picture…..


----------



## bandit571

Wonder IF I should check on the glue up…...or let it sit awhile….

Baby-sitting Maxwell, while everyone else is gone to the store….

One of the Shop Cats ( the one that caught the Bat) is having "issues" lately, and driving the Tom Cats crazy…and I don't mean PMS…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

I like the pegs in the corner Mark…..

Beka, Do you have a passport to cross the Ohio border???

Got one coat on today, I hate this dark $#!+.....


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly finished with the night stands




























Top drawer is for concealment. That's why there is no handle.


----------



## bandit571

Monte makes drawers faster than I do…...


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte makes drawers faster than I do…...
> 
> - bandit571


My guess is that yours are nicer though.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, go get your hip/pelvis xrayed!


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, I need to finish this for the folks in North Dakota first.


----------



## mojapitt

Talk is cheap of course, but some people from one of the local guest lodges said that they will contact me for several new tables. We can hope.


----------



## johnstoneb

Finally finished this thing just need to deliver it now.


----------



## mojapitt

That's just awesome Bruce


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I have noticed that if I don't move it doesn't hurt.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peps,

Here's the quickie cross cut sled I made from my abandoned first try at the coping sled









Of course, now I realize that I was supposed to be saving the partial sheet of 1/2" Baltic Birch plywood I used for these sleds, for the hope chat bottom.

Had to make a new ZCI for the TS so I could do 45 deg bevel rip cuts…










More progress in my blog.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's amazing Bruce. I'd love be to hear it.

I'm meeting up with Don for lunch tomorrow in Rolla MO. Alas, Nannette will not be at lunch.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good Marty. I hate dark color too.

Is that elm that is the dark color Monte. That looks great.

That is pretty neat Bruce. I have no idea how to play it but would look good trying.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, some times our progress is measured in inches, not miles.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, the dark is just stained pine. It's a pain mixing stained with non-stained wood.


----------



## bandit571

All he needs is to have Brian Jones playing "Under my thumb" on it…..

Slipped back down to the shop, drawer is now out of the clamps, knobs are installed, and drawer is safely put into the case. Then the "new" dryer was emptied, and the Laundry Basket brought back upstairs….I think I am done for the day…( famous last words….)


----------



## mojapitt

Full extention, soft close slides are a PIA . Too much adjusting to make them work right.


----------



## ssnvet

Time for a cold one…


----------



## bandit571

I'm thinking maybe a 2-finger night cap….

1/2 a shot of Baileys, and 1/2 a shot of Absolut….yep, about 2 fingers worth…


----------



## DIYaholic

Why are weekends so short….
& workweeks soooooooooo looooong???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure that being paid for 2 days would be enough to afford a 5 day weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Just have to retire…then weekends are 7 days long….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Finally finished this thing just need to deliver it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - johnstoneb


*Bruce*

Do you have plans with that? If so please send them to me in a PM


----------



## Gene01

Every night is Friday night and every day is Saturday. And, Mondays never come.


----------



## bandit571

And Tuesdays are gone with the wind…


----------



## mojapitt

Mother nature has decided that I need to go lay down on something soft. I just crashed on the ice again and yes on the same part of my body. You'll be happy to know though that I think I set a new personal best for how fast I hit the ground this time. Always trying to improve.


----------



## Festus56

You really should not try to break your own records.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you need some of that stuff Cleveland is great at exporting (no not jobs). It'll rust your car, destroy pavement, kill your grass & pollute your water. On the plus side people who have zero business driving in the first place can fake it till they smash another vehicle. That and folks who might otherwise be worth only a few bucks an hour can rack up sometimes upwards of $40/hr. in overtime (of taxpayers money) destroying the assets of the very people paying them!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

wasn't today monday ,

Monte may need some of those spike cleat shoes like golfer wear

Bandit its getting close , im going to miss her ,i keep telling her she going to love it there and the Boss is going to love ya , and your cousin is there

Arlin what is that ?

looking good Marty , but wheres the mower hot rod ?

Mark that looks Grand


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another thing that I've found works particularly well when shoveling snow over ice is Yaktrax, they slip on easily over boots or shoes and offer great grip (except on ceramic tile!) but they'll play hell on hardwood floors if you forget to take them off before coming in.
https://www.amazon.com/Yaktrax-Traction-Cleats-Walking-Small/dp/B001CZJIPA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1485748096&sr=8-1&keywords=yak+tracks


----------



## firefighterontheside

Each guy at the FD has yaktrax with their gear. I don't wear them often, but at times they're valuable.


----------



## mojapitt

They actually gave yaktracks to part of the maintenance department. However, they only got small sizes and I have large feet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Well if you bust you can at work because they couldn't provide the proper sized PPE, heads will roll, but it doesn't sounds like sterilization would require too much outside work?


----------



## MadJester

> I do ok with frames, but I m looking at an incra miter gauge to get better 45 s. My miter saw is pretty good, but the tiny bit of error compounds by the time you make 8 cuts.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I use my guillotine to get the 45's nice and matched up…I find that I can fine tune things much better with that…(and if I have to trim a bit to make things work, the minimal amount that it is off is usually not terribly noticeable…)



> Burl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CFrye


Could someone please pass me a drool bucket….thanks….did you get it Candy? If it's red oak, it really may not be burly…I grabbed the one off of my parents tree they had felled a few years back and it was nothing inside…I was so sad…

Marty…your pup got so big!!! LOL

Hey there Ham! 



> I call it "Birdseye" pine. I have been told that it comes from harvesting trees from forest fires. That may or may not be true. But it s still cool.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's pretty cool…I've seen birdseye maple, but never birdseye pine…..



> Finally finished this thing just need to deliver it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - johnstoneb


Dude…that is phenomenal!!

Woke up the other day with a stiff neck…still bothering me today…may have to head over to the chiropractor tomorrow or the next day…dang neck is giving me migraines….if I don't fix it soon, I'll go mad (or madder than I already am….)


----------



## Gene01

Wow, that xylophone is awesome. And, from what can be seen of it, that John Deere harvester ain't too shabby, neither.

Monte, you've got this falling thing down pat. No need to practice, anymore. 
Your night stands are really nice. I agree about the slides being a PITA to install. But, don't they work nice, though?
What's the secret to opening the top drawer?

Sue, if you ever run across another Lion Miter guillotine, let me know…PLEASE!

Mark, that frame is exceptional. The live edge and pegged half laps is inspired.

Bandit, you continue to amaze. That dresser build is great. The dovetailed drawers are icing on the cake.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm pretty sure that's a garbage truck in the background on the counter, maybe a Mack?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Gotta go to my friend from the FDs house to look at the work I'm gonna do on his bar. Then I'm off to bandanas BBQ for lunch with Don.
A guillotine eh.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Coffee is being consumed with ibuprofen. Body parts hurt that I don't remember falling on.


----------



## Gene01

Yeah, Yeti. I think you're right. It's neat, nevertheless.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
That's a garbage truck with a dumpster in front of it.
I should post that as a project.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lots of coffee being consumed here, kids are off school because of "weather and road conditions" it's Cleveland in the winter and the roads are actually clear now, it's not even that cold at 24° and little wind. The traffic on the major roads is in the crapper because Cleveland. All this despite the 1.5" of salt the road rippers have tailgated out so far. I've got to get out of here!


----------



## mojapitt

South Dakota is switching to more salt, less sand. How come the environmentalists aren't screaming about it?

Folks from North Dakota coming this morning to get the furniture, the hobble to the show.


----------



## bandit571

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Here is pictures of my Leopard drawers


----------



## bandit571

Seeings how this is a Monday….not a whole lot will get done in the shop…..I usually take Mondays off, less chance of mistakes, that way. Might get a picture or two today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the secret is only visual. Per the customer, it's just a drawer that doesn't look like a drawer. Pull out the top normal drawer and then it comes out.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!

Nice Leopard, Monte!  hopefully my wormy red oak will be home soon.  may start moving the small pieces today.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Drawers look good

Mine are still a "Work in Progress"...









But at least they will open…









I don't think a coat of paint will do for these…









Two done, three to go..


----------



## Gene01

That bird's eye/leopard pine is neat stuff. Is it BKP, also?

John, thanks for the clarification. My kindle won't let me enbigger the image enough. 
A project post would certainly be neat to see.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…. Monday-Monday and all that ….

Monte… you need to keep some salt/sand mix in a plastic barrel by your door. In the meantime, I recommend Aleve.

I need to figure out how to do biscuit joints in my miter corners…. I'll probably post a Q in the forums. I've seen the biscuit jointer fence referenced against the part two different ways. I'm also not sure what size biscuits to use.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Like the drawers Monte. Have to leave them open all the time to see the grain.

Another nice day before we get snow tomorrow. At least we are getting rid of some ice.


----------



## cdaniels

Saved this curly maple from a wood pile but not sure if I should square it all up or just use the rough sides for casting in alumalite?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> wasn t today monday ,
> 
> Monte may need some of those spike cleat shoes like golfer wear
> 
> Bandit its getting close , im going to miss her ,i keep telling her she going to love it there and the Boss is going to love ya , and your cousin is there
> 
> Arlin what is that ?
> 
> looking good Marty , but wheres the mower hot rod ?
> 
> Mark that looks Grand
> 
> - eddie


*Eddie*

Bruce did it about 20 posts ahead of mine.

*Monte*

My other friend his name is Monte also and he make a bank out of that birdseye pine about a year ago and it really is nice to look at to.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, if you're listening, I just wanna say how much I appreciate the HVLP advise awhile back. It makes finishing so easy, I don't know how I got along all these years without it…..

Here's my tip to throw in the bucket, I use a bench top parts washer with mineral spirits to clean the gun parts afterwards, it cleans like nobody's business…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Some of my closest friends here may remember my last starburst counter top that wound up in the wood pile a couple of years ago? Well, I'm at it again. 
My Ned's are doing good and I'm feeling great! So let's hope this one doesn't turn into a catastrophe.


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Marty…. is your parts washer from Harbor Freight. I've wanted one for years.

William…. you'll nail it this time around :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, if my memory serves correctly, I believe I got it from HF…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Go for it William…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see William. Post progress pictures. Yours was my inspiration.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I knew for a couple years that I should be spraying my finish. I just didn't. Now that I am spraying I believe I waited this long. It's so much better.


----------



## mojapitt

All furniture is on its way to North Dakota. Customers are very happy. Now off to the show.


----------



## Gene01

Hey William. This one will be great. I didn't think your first one was as bad as you did.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good William, got a great start.

Stay away from ice Monte.

Marty that parts washer says Grizzly on the front or did you just find a picture?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - YAY!

@Marty I'm going to suggest that to Whit - right now we end up taking the gun apart and washing it thoroughly (supposedly) after every use.


----------



## mojapitt

CD, makes me sick that it was cut for firewood in the first place.


----------



## diverlloyd

Cd you could do both it looks like you have enough to see which you like better.


----------



## bandit571

I don't wanna…...I don't wanna…...I guess I will…maybe..

Shop is calling my name….should I go…?

Have enough 1×6 on hand for one drawer…..maybe just a quick trip down there?

Craig has the van, so I'm stuck here at the house for the day…...can't spend any cash that way…

Maybe just a quick trip to the shop…...Maybe?


----------



## ssnvet

Do it Bandit… you know you really want to :^p

Monday is not proving to be very productive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don and I had a nice lunch. Then we even went to an antique store to rust hunt, but the pickins were slim. I believe Don was going to visit another one as we parted. He headed west on Route 66.


----------



## Festus56

Good picture. Nice you could get together for lunch. Too bad about the rush hunting.

Up above 50 here today. First time since November, getting some ice melted in our neighborhood finally.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I seen it says Grizzly but the HF is identical… except for the stickers…..


----------



## Festus56

Yes I did a little checking and the HF is $13.00 cheaper too. I have been thinking about one for some time too.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've had mine for a couple of years and it's been handy to have around, I use it for cleaning tractor parts too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tried this Varathane on this bench and it seems to be worth a thumbs up. It sprays well and dries quick. We'll see how durable it is and keep it in mind for future projects…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## boxcarmarty

So, is it a keeper or kindling???


----------



## mojapitt

Love it William


----------



## mojapitt

William, is it cottonwood?


----------



## Gene01

Really purty, William.


----------



## Festus56

That is nice William !!


----------



## bandit571

Looks good, William!

Drawer #3 is in the clamps…Nothing got thrown against a wall…..Whut happened…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Won't know if it's a keeper for a couple of days. I'll let you know when it's done. Or not. 
Yes it is cottonwood. 
Thank ya'll. 
Sorry I take so long to check back in. I'm still on the shop tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I love the off-center center


----------



## mojapitt

I got me lots of cottonwood


----------



## DonBroussard

William-Looks really nice. I like that off-center look too. Is the wood from the underground furniture company?


----------



## bandit571

From start up…









To sitting in the clamps









Not too bad a day. made a LOT of curlie Qs









Shoulders are sore, again..


----------



## mojapitt

It's Monday at the show.

Bored, bored, bored


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am never going to get this book finished…


----------



## mojapitt

Are we disturbing you Stumpy?


----------



## bandit571

Distracted by those Blonde Curls…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nope.


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't do your work Stumpy. Too much desk work.


----------



## bandit571

Debating on going back to the shop…..to check on the glue up….maybe…..

Will need to buy two more 1×6 planks, and a bit of plywood for the bottom panels…..before the next drawer can be worked on…..and, Home Despot is not on the list…..Gold Plated, "made in Sweden" 1×6 x 8' ? Not….


----------



## MadJester

Gene…I wish I had known you were looking for one!!! I had that one last summer and it went cheap!! I think I sold it for $20…!!! I'll certainly keep an eye out….



> Tried this Varathane on this bench and it seems to be worth a thumbs up. It sprays well and dries quick. We ll see how durable it is and keep it in mind for future projects…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Varathane is some of the best product out there…I've used their rattle cans for stuff and I've never been disappointed in the finish…they also make a spray can spray with tinted lacquer…great for touch ups….

So I picked up a nifty little Krups espresso maker the other day for $5 at my local thrift store….spent about $15 on a new glass pot for it (the one that was with it was cracked…)....tried it out today…makes great espresso, but I realized that I need a tamper….so I guess I'll be making a tamper soon! LOL I have some ideas running around in my head….I have a lot of old file/chisel handles….been meaning to make them into pipe tampers, so it's not a huge stretch to figure out how to make a bigger face for a coffee tamper….  Maybe I'll actually get a woodworking project done this year! LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, if you do a woodworking project, maybe Randy will also.


----------



## mojapitt

Home from show. Animals fed. Pain killers consumed. Time for bed.


----------



## ssnvet

I played with the biscuit jointer test fit a scrap piece tonight…










Joint was easy and came out nice and tight. Here's the dry fit…









I think I'm ready to roll with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Matt


----------



## Gene01

Nice fit, Matt. Glad you got it to work for you.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Matt. At least your biscuit jointer likes you. Mine hates me, never does what I think it should.


----------



## mojapitt

For whatever reason, I never really liked using biscuits, but love the dowel jointer.


----------



## bandit571

Never used either…..biscuits or dowels…...

I think it is about time to call it a day…..might try to go and get a couple boards tomorrow, until then..

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## Festus56

Good Night, Gracie


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice corner Matt!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That works Matt. I have used the biscuit cutter successfully on 45s on flag cases. Don't remember how.


----------



## CFrye

Jim follow up from yesterday: Retina is nice and flat, as it should be. Cataract surgery healing well. He will see her, Dr. Pewitt, again in 3 weeks. He sees Dr. Finley, retina doc, on Thursday. 
Life in the 'face down position' is no fun. Poor guy. 
Thank you all for your continued prayers.

William, table top looks great (I agree that the last one did, too). Hope the finish behaves like you want it to this time!
Matt, using the project bottom for jigs sounds like something I would do. There are going to be a lot of memories tied up in this hope chest by the time it is built. Joint looks perfecto to me!
Monte, end tables look great! How could the customer NOT be happy?
Bruce, sweet instrument! 
Benedryl has been taken. I'm getting sleepy, very sleepy…
!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Trying to get fired up for the day.

The family that bought the furniture are part of a family that has bought a lot from me and assured me that they will buy a lot more nice people.

Painkillers needed.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a friend that would like a couple of these if I can figure out the math on them. I may hafta spend $100 and dissect it…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', got up late. Coffee maker shut off. Coffee's not hot. Somebody oughtta invent a device to heat stuff quickly. Maybe work with radar beams or something.

Owned two different biscuit cutters. One was a PC and the other was sold by Shopsmith. They both hated me. A router does the job, now. I've got a couple dozen biscuits left. But, splines work better for me. I use tempered hard board. 
If I've got a couple hours of free time for set up, the lock miter makes a nice joint. 
I'd like to try this one someday.









Marty, try talking him into a Maloof rocker. Probably be easier.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Marty,
Glad I could help.. good idea on the parts washer


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bench is done, hardwared, and ready for delivery today. Debating on whether or not to post it as a project. It's enough out of the ordinary that I may go ahead and post…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been sanding since around daylight. 
Still a ways to go though.


----------



## bandit571

Corner joint I used on the case's top frame..









Morning, Fellow Humans, and Randy…...

Priced 1×6s at both Lowes and Menards last night…..$8.95 vs $4.26? Look like I drive over to Menards….


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. Do you clean paint brushes in there as well?


----------



## Gene01

> Been sanding since around daylight.
> Still a ways to go though.
> 
> - William


William, can't wait to see it with finish. It's really nice now. With a finish, I'll bet it'll be spectacular.


----------



## Cricket

Oh gosh, I am gonna need some serious coffee today.

And bacon…

That is all.


----------



## Cricket

For those of you who use Facebook, Monte's end table and night stands are featured on our FB page today. Go give the post some love!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty…. Do you clean paint brushes in there as well?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I suppose you could, I'll rinse my gun out first, getting the bulk of it out, then disassemble and throw the parts in the parts washer for a deep clean…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, are you bringing the bacon to VA???


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Been sanding since around daylight.
> Still a ways to go though.
> 
> - William


Why not use a hand plane instead of all that sanding? Can't wait to see it with a finish on it!


----------



## mojapitt

Looks awesome William. What finish are you putting on it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

An old man, Mr. Jim, was living in a nursing home.
One day he appeared to be very sad and depressed.
Nurse Candy asked him if there was anything wrong. 
'Yes, Nurse Candy ,' said Mr. Jim. 
'My Private Part died today, and I am very sad.' 
Knowing her patients were a little 
forgetful and sometimes a little crazy, 
she replied, 'Oh, I'm so sorry, 
Mr. Jim. Please accept my condolences.' 
The following day, Mr. Jim was 
walking down the hall with his Private 
Part hanging out of his pajamas. 
He met Nurse Candy. 'Mr. Jim,' she 
said, 'You shouldn't be walking down 
the hall like that. Please put your 
Private Part back inside your pajamas.' 
'But, Nurse Candy I can't,' replied Mr.. 
Jim. 'I told you yesterday that my 
Private Part died.' 
'Yes,' said Nurse Candy , 'you did tell 
me that, but why is it hanging out of your pajamas?'

(You've gotta love this.)

'Well,' he replied, 'Today is the viewing.'


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, menards has 3 grades of pine. The cheapest is hardly worth bringing home. Lowes has grades. Their lower one is about equal to Menards middle one. At least that's how it is here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my….


----------



## Gene01

*SUE*.....THANK YOU.


----------



## mojapitt

I am waiting for Candy and Jim's reply


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I will just watch the snow today and listen to you folks from the shop.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Stumpy, tries that before. Cottonwood radiating outwards in all directions seems to tear the grain too easily for my taste using a plane. So, since I'm not exactly in a hurry, sanding works best for me. I'm not saying a plane couldn't be used, but sanding is my choice method here.

Monte, it gonna get stained dark walnut (photo soon). Then I still need to decide on a clear finish for it. My last one I tried brushing on spar urethane. I'm scared to try that method again after that catastrophe. 
I'm closing up shop in a minute and going to town to look at what I can find for the clear finish.


----------



## ssnvet

William… are you going to use a sealer to make the stain absorb more evenly? I thought those dark pieces really turned black on your last one.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was thinking the same. Maybe an. Oil based sealer, then oil based stain, then oil based poly. Won't get as dark, but also will stain more evenly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I do often use a sealer, but not in this case. 








I love the look of minwax dark walnut on this cottonwood. There is a lot of contrast that makes the variations in the grain really pop in my opinion.

Wound up with rattle can soar urethane on my trip to town. I've been criticized in the past for this finish choice, but I've had good luck with it before.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You chose wisely William.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Y'all may notice I use the word luck a lot when talking about finishing. 
My weakest skill is finishing. I have never had repeatable results no matter how hard I try or how much I spend. One project will look fantastic and another will look like complete crap.


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely cool William


----------



## Festus56

I like it William. I use rattle can finish a lot. It works.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Menards lowest grade wasn't even worth the effort to sort through….I did get two decent enough 1×6s in the next higher grade, for 20 cents more…...Menards plywood? Twice the price of Lowes? I wasn't going to both stores today….Between the two 1×6 x 8' boards, a 1/4" x 2' x 8' plywood panel, and a SMALL bottle of glue…..
$23.25…yipes! The take the Boss to Burger King for lunch…..expensive day…


----------



## rhybeka

curious on your thoughts… I'm bringing the EC Unit home today, but haven't epoxied the lego piece in. I'm thinking it would be better if I ensconced the legos in epoxy and then glued them into place. Legos are a pain to keep clean and these are on the floor. trouble is I don't want to spend $200 to get enough epoxy to flood the bricks. Maybe it would be better to just epoxy the bricks together and just flood the top bricks so they're level? I'll try to take pics when I get home - been mulling this one over today.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty stepped out of the shower one night and stood in the bedroom posing. He pounded on his chest and look at this woman, it is 160 pounds of dynamite….The state police caught Debby running up the middle of the highway screaming with every step. They tackled her and brought her to the ground. When the finally got her calmed down, they asked what was she scared by. She said " Did you ever see 160 pounds of dynamite with a quarter inch fuse?


----------



## bandit571

If'n I go near the shop…..work will get done…...If'n I sit here any longer….napping will get done…...Decisions, decisions…....


----------



## Gene01

I think Jim won this round.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Had to move it to one of my little sheds to try to cut down on some of the dust in the air while spraying. 
Anyway, I think it's looking pretty good at the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks great from here


----------



## ssnvet

Wow William, that is really cool looking!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim, may be old , but he damn sure isnt slow.. excellent


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, this is what that top is going on. I built this last week. It is a two foot by four foot island that the boss lady ordered for our kitchen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

touché…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

William, it looks like a keeper so far…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt ya got me building a new sled for my router table now, pics to come later…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well my new saw came. I'm sure I will love it soon, but it's different and I don't like different. Also got parts to put old one back together. Easier said than done.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I've still got a single compound miter saw and more than once I've wanted a dual compound saw just to make things a little easier. One of he main off-putting things to me was adding a belt drive in addition to the gear drive creating more failure points. To my knowledge only Makita, Festool & Delta (a while ago on a now recalled saw) have gotten around gear + belt drive on their dual compound saws.


----------



## ssnvet

Gots to change with the times Mr. Bill :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, it's like buying a new car. You want it so bad, but you're also attached to the old one. You've been thru a lot together. Maybe I'll get my old one fixed and hold onto it. I've installed one new bearing and I think it's the one that's gonna fix it. The old bearing rattles a little. I watched a video about fixing my o,d aramature. In that video they suggested they install the belts too tight at the factory.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm having a moment of crisis!

One of my former coworkers, who retired 8 years ago, built a 2 car garage and decked it out with brand new Powermatic tools. He only puttered for a year before he got sick and has hardly touched the tools since. So he calls me tonight to say that he's selling his house and can't take his shop to the >55 retirement community he's moving into. So he wants to give me first dibs on cherry picking his shop before he brings in the auctioneer. :^o

And now my wife tells me that she's OK if I buy the jointer and planer.

So I'm freekin out here. I've wanted to upgrade these two pieces from my ancient Delta lunch box snipe-o-matic and vintage 1940s Craftsman jointer that I refurbished nearly two decades ago…. but I don't really have a pile of cash available. I'm stopping over tomorrow night after work to see what's up and talk turkey.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, money's easier to come by than those tools…if the price is right.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes and don't forget your tools are worth some money. No time like the present.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Go for it Matt - you can make it work.

Missed a few hundred posts. Busy around here the past while.

Sad sad shooting at a mosque in Quebec City this past Sunday. How somebody can be killed while they are practicing their faith is beyond my understanding.

Prayers and sawdust. That's about all I can do at the moment.


----------



## Gene01

Saw it. Had to share.


----------



## Gene01

One more.


----------



## ssnvet

Apparently, my wife thinks $300 will buy both the planer and jointer…. :^(

Gene…. where's the cup holder :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Did you tell her the truth Matt?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe $500.
It's sad Sandra.


----------



## ssnvet

74… I've been following the story. It's just as dark as the kid in SC who shot up the Bible study. Our world sure seems like it is spiraling down some times. On the flip side, the response of the community has been heartening.

When we were in Quebec last summer I was chatting with a taxi driver about how safe the city seemed and he said that there had only been one murder in the past 18 months… in a city of half a million.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, our murder stats compared to similar size cities elsewhere is pretty good. But the world is getting smaller.

As to the tools - perhaps you've been telling Mrs. Matt over the years how inexpensive tool purchases have been and now this is the result  Mr. 74 would have palpitations if he knew how much my Festool sander was.


----------



## mojapitt

Historically Monday and Tuesday are the slowest days at the show. Not changing this year. I am now on Kettle Corn overload.


----------



## boxcarmarty

GO MATT GO!!! GO MATT GO!!! GO MATT GO!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is such an enabler


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

I just ordered one of those toggle clamps from rockler with a gift card I had.


----------



## mojapitt

So many jigs I should make for myself in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I had bought some boxes at an auction that had several clamps and knobs of different flavors…..


----------



## bandit571

Back upstairs from the shop….finally. The Chili & Rice did force a couple "breaks", though…

On my third Mountain Dew…..glue all over the fingers…Drawer #4 is clamped up….and it is even square!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think one clamp will be sufficient. 
I thought I had one of those, but couldn't find it. I do have some other knobs and screw down knobs, but I wanted to be like Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's a score. Auction at rockler?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> but I wanted to be like Marty.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


There's a lot more to this pretty face then just hardware…..


----------



## mojapitt

There can be only one Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

That was a couple of dollars well spent, they've been coming in handy for jigs, fixtures, and clamping the dogs tail to the workbench…..


----------



## JL7

William…..that top is so cool…wow! Good to see you my friend.

Howdy all….

Mark, Monte and Marty…..the 3M's…..Nice projects also…..

Hey 74, sorry to hear that….hoping our weird politics aren't spilling over…..really can't believe the news on any level any more…...seems like a bad dream here…..

Hoping Gary shows back up…..miss the quips….

3 things here:

- Unclogged the bathroom drain from hell …..finally…...
- I love the smell of Tung oil in the morning….....not.
- Jim definitely won. Sorry Marty…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, I feel your pain. Spent Christmas unplugging drains here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeff, did the tung oil unclog the drain?
Oh, howdy Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

JEFF!......


----------



## bandit571

Needs a NAP…NOW! 









This is starting to get heavy to move around the shop…...and #4 is now clamped up..









Even pulled it into square.

Had to dig out an old jig…









As the end grain cuts were a bit wavy…..finally got them squared up









Sooo, now I need a nap.


----------



## DonBroussard

I am caught up now on the past few days. Turned out that our visit to see my soldier son-in-law, daughter and three granddaughters was less a relaxing trip and more of a work vacation. While we were there, we purchased and installed a washer and dryer in their second floor laundry room, hung curtains and pictures and some of the usual cooking and cleaning. My lunch visit with BillM was certainly a welcome respite.

I did visit an antique store after he and I parted ways. I did see a nice Stanley No. 12 scraper plane sans iron for $80 that I left behind for someone else to drag home. Oh, and that No. 12 was proudly displayed in the men's room.

William-That tabletop looks sharp. I'm not so good at finishing either. Another reason to regret having to skip the Shenandoah Shindig this summer from Sir Charles.

Sandra-Very sad indeed. I pray for a day when we won't have to offer condolences to the family of the dead and injured due to the evil acts of some evil souls.

Jim-Go to a neutral corner while the referee gives Marty a standing 8-count.

Gene-Great news on your blood test results. How is your A1C?

Jeff-Howdy!


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill….no. The drain was unclogged by laying on the floor with pipe wrenches…!

Tung oil is in the Maloof finish….my finishing room is in the basement…..

BANDIT! ....cool dovetails for sure.

Something different…..I have a "WiFi" camera now, so you can set it anywhere and use your smart phone to snap pictures…......this is the first photo:










The shelves are back there…..getting closer…

Hey Don…..glad you and Bill got lunch…very cool…..sorry the whole trip wasn't all that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Don , Sandra Jeff and everyone else I missed. Good to see You!!

Thanks for the humor today Marty and Jim. I had something to laugh at all day.

Did some inlay on a cribbage board today. Not sure I did it the way it is supposed to be but it worked I think. A little sanding in the morning will reveal any mistakes. Extra thick inlay so it don't tear out when I drill the holes like the last one.


----------



## Festus56

Oh BTW Monte and Jeff. we are keeping all our snow this time looks like. About 6" and still comong down. Guess we need to break another record or something.


----------



## mojapitt

I got a couple inches of snow. Guess we can survive.


----------



## bandit571

Isn't snow a four letter word?

Anyone up for chopping dovetails this week? I have to do one more drawer for the chest to be done….looks like the last plank has some birdseye in it…..will need to get a close up..tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

About that time again…3 Mountain Dews, and I am still falling asleep in the chair?

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning Gracie

I'm on hockey rink duty this week - and then first aid training.

Have a good one, folks.

Jeff! And Mark! and whoever else I missed in the 500 posts I skimmed.

And Jeff - the guy is claiming that his hero is some president somewhere….. but evil is evil and his excuse doesn't change that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I got some inlay (marquetry) coming up in the near future. This is something for myself, it'll be a learning experience…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and keep yer snow up there, my son is on his way home from Kansas this mornin' on leave…..


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra Amen!

Neighbor's hubby came over and helped me escort the EC unit downstairs. I'll have to get the pic from my phone over to post it  It looks huge in the room. I've got to reinstall the slides for the lego drawer -it wouldn't fit through the stairwell doorway with them on, and one of my drawer reveals is way off - like it's supposed to be 1/8" all the way across and it goes from 1/8" - 3/8" on the opposite side. Not quite sure what happened there. :\ Plus I have to install everything and the legos. All good problems to have though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

We have a winner…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yep, you beat out the buttnut slab.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bacon always beats a buttnut…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, we wanna see a fully equipped shop made out of Lego's…..


----------



## bandit571

Um


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

First picture taken with no flash. Second picture with flash. Both pictures taken just a few minutes ago. 
I think I'm happy with it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

As an extra protection against water, what's ya'll's thoughts on several coats of johnson's paste wax on top of the spar urethane? buffed between each coat of course.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Very nice William…..


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Don, the A1c is about 5.8. That's calculating from the blood sugar count average. My next lab appt, where they'll get a more accurate count, is 2/15. 
The ban on sweets and carbs has caused weight loss. Had to buy some new Levis last week.

Marty, marquetry is easy. First you build a Chevalet…...
And, when your son gets home, shake his hand and tell him thanks from this old guy.

Supposed to be 60 today on the mesa. None of that four letter white crap here. The weather guys say it'll be 68 in ten days. February is a little early for spring, but I'll take it.

. 


> Good morning Gracie
> 
> I m on hockey rink duty this week - and then first aid training.
> 
> - Sandra


74, isn't the order of your activities bassackward?


----------



## johnstoneb

William
That is a nice looking top.


----------



## StumpyNubs

WOW! What a night I had. I won't divulge all of the details, but turns out, AM radio works in the evenings too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

William, I think the water proofness will really come from the urethane applied in many coats to build up a film. The paste wax can help a little and make it feel really nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty's gonna build a Chevalet! Will it be a'57?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Stumpy, some AM stations get to turn up their signal at night, while others turn down.


----------



## bandit571

CKLW? 800 on the Radio dial, from Windsor, ONT?


----------



## Gene01

I Heart Radio. It's the only thing that works here at night. There is one AM station that's clear, but I don't speak Navajo.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene That's a nice A1c! trying to get the SO back down there - but she's more like 7. :\ Mine's right about 5.8 as well and I'm working on trying to get it down.

@Marty might be doable 

Here's my pic! it's not all together though but as together as I had it last night after move in.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!


----------



## mojapitt

William, truly awesome work love the countertop.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

I like the top William. May try that design someday.

Congrats on DTT Marty !!

Just a wild guess but it was right. We did break a daily record and way over average for the month on snow. Another 2" overnight and more today and tomorrow.

Looks good Becka, that is big. Want to see it all together.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, it's a different month now. You have to start over.


----------



## Festus56

Working on breaking a "season" record also. Snow removal is cutting into my shop time this year.


----------



## mojapitt

Aren't you lucky that they are setting records since you arrived?


----------



## Festus56

Not sure what I did to get it. At least I am not driving truck in it all winter.


----------



## bandit571

I almost hate the smell of BLO in the morning…..knobs are on drawer #4, coat of Witch's Brew is on the top, the front, and one side. waiting on those to dry, before anything gets done…


----------



## Gene01

That's an awesome top, William.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't hate the smell of any finish. Because it is finish. I can get on with something else.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## superdav721

Hello fine friends. I have had some wonderful news today. Dennis Grosen is alive and well. I was so worried from his long silence. He was one of the first people I met and friended here. My friends here have helped me so much with so many things. All you guys mean so much to me.
Wonderful wonderful news.
I will be attending the meet this summer. I do hope to see you all there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks great William.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to hear Dave. Both things. I'm still hoping to attend as well.

I got my old saw back together and it works fine now. I think I'd better sell it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, thinking about this coping sled. I'm used to using a piece of plywood to push the piece thru. When the piece was all the way thru I would lift it off the table and back the plywood up. Now if the piece is attached to the sled I have to unclamp to do that. Meanwhile the bit is still spinning and in the sacrificial part. I'm wondering if it would work to make the sled so that you push it all the way thru and then lift off. Where's Matt? Did the bit contact your sled or just the piece and sacrificial part?


----------



## Gene01

Hey Dave! Good seeing you here. Would really like to see you at the Shenandoah Shindig but, I can't make it.
How's your wife getting along? 
You still at the school district? Still indulging in "forgery"? I use the marking knife you made, every day, almost.


----------



## bandit571

DAVE!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - William


OK, that's officially awesome. I would love to do a video on the technique for the top, maybe even put it in my table saw book. But I know I will forget about it when I start on that book a few months from now (after the router book is finished). Will you try to remind me once you see me talking on here about the table saw book? (Unless you want to keep the secrets to yourself.)

By the way, people tend to put objects on top of surfaces like that, toward the back against the wall, which would cover the center of the starburst. Do you see that as a problem? Should the top be rotated 180 degrees?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think William said it's a kitchen island.


----------



## bandit571

The "other" 1×6 plank I have….for drawer #5 / top drawer has this sort of markings..









About as good a pictures as I can get..









As for the Witch's Brew…









Might be a while before I do anything else….still plenty wet..









And, in my way….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> I think William said it s a kitchen island.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It is. It's an island, which means it won't be near the wall. I explained that for stumpy' sake.

as for the "technique" stumps, it isn't difficult at all. I'll be glad to explain it sometime if you like so you can put it in your book. Please do not credit me with it though. It is not my idea. I seen it somewhere (just can't remember where). Then I just figured out how to do it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I think William said it s a kitchen island.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oops, I missed that. Never mind then, it's perfect as-is!


----------



## mojapitt

I stole the idea from William


----------



## StumpyNubs

> It is. It s an island, which means it won t be near the wall. I explained that for stumpy sake.


You do sometimes have to explain things slowly and repeatedly for my sake.


----------



## bandit571

The Island looks GRAND! should be (if not already) posted as a Project, so it can get a Daily Top Three!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> The Island looks GRAND! should be (if not already) posted as a Project, so it can get a Daily Top Three!
> 
> - bandit571


I'd rather only show it here so my friends can see it. Certain past experiences prevent me from sharing my work on Lumberjocks other than just select friends.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> It is. It s an island, which means it won t be near the wall. I explained that for stumpy sake.
> 
> You do sometimes have to explain things slowly and repeatedly for my sake.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Not slow. Just with small words.


----------



## mojapitt

> The Island looks GRAND! should be (if not already) posted as a Project, so it can get a Daily Top Three!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I d rather only show it here so my friends can see it. Certain past experiences prevent me from sharing my work on Lumberjocks other than just select friends.
> 
> - William


I sadly understand your point


----------



## bandit571

Yep, too many over there seem to think the "Projects" section is a "Juryied Show" .....

Maybe I'll post the shop dresser there…..maybe not. Most of my "Haters" are blocked, anyway.


----------



## bandit571

Since I can't do any woodworking today, might just head over to Hobbiton and see what the Baggins are doing…I hear Bilbo may be going on an …Adventure…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I might like this new saw after all.

Here's my coping sled I whipped up this morning. It's got mdo, red oak, white oak, hard maple, poplar and walnut. To avoid the sled contacting the bit, the guide up high on the sled rides the fence. I don't have my clamp yet, but that will go in between the handle and guide piece. The problem I ran into is that my fence will not let the router bit go high enough. Im going to have to build a new router fence to use the sled, but that's ok.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho nubbers…

off to look at my friends tools soon… I looked up auction prices for both the jointer and planer… I think I'll offer him $350 for the jointer. the planer costs a lot of $. Best auction price I've seen is $1,100. Probably out of my league, though I'd really like to have it. We'll just have to see what he says.

William… I cringed when I first heard you say "dark Walnut stain" but wow! that sure turned out purdy.

Beka… coming along nicely… looks good.

Bandit… That's a lot of dovetails…. you're getting good at it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Lisa came in and said the smell is faint enough and She wants it in her kitchen NOW. 
Sooooo….....


----------



## superdav721

Gene we will miss u. Yes im in the shop a little. Wife is a little worse each day. Its not measurable by the week but if u look at the past month it is. Pain is almost unbearable foe her. She some times has 3 Fentnal patches on with oxicotten and delaudid. (forgive drug spelling) 
I am in my 16th and 1/2 years with IT at the school district. 
I rarely post and where and have almost stopped YouTube. no time.
But akl that said. I see you guys are still whittling and sawing away.
I have a video almost finished. I did a plane that a very good British friend of mine has shown me.
Going to get into a bit of bodging. Seeing how I have all the green wood i can use behind the house. Its there for the taking at will and free. Thats a no brainier.
Other than that all is well and im as mean as ever.


----------



## superdav721

And hello everyone. stump, william bandit and all of u guys. 2 many to name…..


----------



## Gene01

Looks right at home. Very nice. Have I said how much I like that top?
Hope your able to show us how you cut those rays.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William… I cringed when I first heard you say "dark Walnut stain" but wow! that sure turned out purdy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well just wait, because Lisa has decided now she wants the door off the kitchen, leading to the laundry room, the same stain.










Stay tuned to see how this one turns out.


----------



## superdav721

And Matt. all u guys 2 many, dont want to offend any one i miss.
All of u


----------



## Gene01

Sorry to hear that, Dave. We're here for you both. 
Thoughts and prayers, old buddy.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Someone asked the other day? About the purpose of all the shelves the one guy was buying. I think it was her it was asked. Anyway…...
The guy puts these shelves in stores in Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas to hold jars of "*********************************** Salsa". A local company makes it to his recipe and he sells it in these three states. 
He has told me that other people (store owners and such) have expressed interest in my shelves and wanted this morning to know if it was alright for him to give my number out. So who knows? Maybe it will turn into something regular.


----------



## mojapitt

Dave, good to hear from you. Very sad about your wife.

William, love the kitchen island. Your work is always an inspiration to me. That door looks pine. Don't know if you can get the same outcome.


----------



## mojapitt

Great display William. Someone has to make them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just a quick note, shop will be closed for quite some time. I'm currently in Eskenazi burn hospital after a minor explosion this morning while burning some scraps. I'm gonna get some rest and I'll check in later…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, take care sir. We don't need you laid up for any time. Please keep us posted.


----------



## DIYaholic

Dang Marty,
Hope you heal quickly & suffer little scarring & even less pain!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Jeez Marty! Take care buddy. Who's gonna take care of your pig?


----------



## Gene01

OMG, Marty. Hope you heal quickly. Keep us updated.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Any idea what causes an explosion? Inquiring minds want to know. I've burned lots of scraps. It's my #1 method of disposing of scraps, and I've never had an explosion. Also, I'm assuming it is at least moderately bad for you to be at a burn hospital?


----------



## Festus56

Hello Dave, miss your comments. Sorry to hear the wife is in pain, that stinks.

Who Marty. Hope it all is minor. Hate to hear that.

I like the finished island William. Looks great. And those shelves are great display cases too. You might be the king of Salsa shelves.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Do NOT use too much lighter fluid to start….ooops, too late…( BTDT)

heal up, buddy!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, everybody must have out for supper…..

How long for BLO to dry? I have a drawer to make, and can't even get to the bench…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just been texting with Marty. He's got some bad burns on one hand and less severe to his stomach and legs. He's gonna be in the hospital for a while. Still has a sense of humor though.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope he isn't left-handed


----------



## JL7

Dang it Marty….....who's turn was it to watch Marty??


----------



## mojapitt

All I can say is that it wasn't my turn.


----------



## JL7

Hey Dave….nice to see you stoppin by and still sad to hear about the tough times….hang in there my friend….

And William….the island is incredible…..I bet Lisa is beaming…...good for her….


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Marty: Do NOT use too much lighter fluid to start….ooops, too late…( BTDT)
> 
> - bandit571


I was thinking the same thing….. but we won't mock you too much Marty. 
In all seriousness, so sorry to hear you're in the hospital. Keep us updated when you can.

DAVE!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, just spoke with Andy. He wishes you the best, even though you did something stupid.


----------



## bandit571

Something to look up, for you tool lovers….









The steel shaft below that brass handle is threaded









There is a "cutter" on the other end…









Maybe a foot long, if that. It did come with an assortment of cutter sizes. What is it?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Holy crap Marty, hope you heal quickly and without any permanent damage.
The closest I ever came to an explosion while burning wood was a big pile (think 5 yard dump truck full) of mostly OSB, some CDX and other misc construction debris - all combustible but not flammable. It did have maybe a gallon or so of diesel poured on ten minutes prior to ignition. Lighting it went fine and I was a safe distance away, or so I thought, the wind shifted ever so slightly and it created almost a fire tornado shooting out from a small cave in the side of the pile. I hit the deck tornado drill style and it felt like I got burned but my buddy standing near by saw the whole thing and swears it went just over me. I ended up with only a little arm hair singed and nothing else. All told I considered myself pretty lucky to have escaped relatively unscathed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like a skull driller thing. Any blood on it. Does it say Pilling Phila on it?


----------



## bandit571

Actually, it is from Cleveland, OH. All bets are off about any blood, though…


----------



## superdav721

Marty Smoky said "just say no to forest fires"


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Sorry to hear about the explosion. Nothing to laugh at.

Bandit-I think BillM's got it. Looks like a trepinator to me too.

DAVE! Continued prayers for Lisa. You still sound like you're doing well though. Being optimistic probably helps.

Andy-Nice to see you are still checking in.


----------



## ssnvet

Marty! Or is it "flash" now.

Saw the tools. Top shelf. ~ years old, fairly lightly used. He thinks they are worth 75% of what he paid new? He bought them at a good price as part of a package deal, and figures $1,700 for the PM 15 planer and PM54 jointer. Yet he seems to know he won't get that front the auction guy. My "special" offer was $1,500 for both.

I don't have room for both and am not even sure that I have room for the jointer. Sigh.

Dave… Sorry to here your wife is still suffering. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer Matt. 
Wish him luck and mutter under your breath, you'll never get that.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra and Andy, good to hear from you.

Sounds about right Matt, buy something at a good price and try to sell it for new price. Maybe go to the auction and get them for half off.

Not everything got done today that I had planned. Had to make a new cribbage board template. Now that is done this should look like a cribbage board tomorrow. Unless I have more snow to clean up first.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, it's looks like a cribbage board or a diagram of the lower intestine. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm,

no old plumbers here?

The words sink or faucet…...There was a second handled tool that went with this, and a pile of cutters. IF I did around in the old tool boxes, I might find the rest of this "tool kit"...


----------



## Festus56

Monte can you or do you have a way to view and print an Auto-cad drawing? I can send you the drawing for your cribbage board coffee table.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Dave great to hear from ya , in my prayers for strength to you and family during this time

Marty pray your ok ,and let us know if ya need any help one of us will be there , was it stain rags ?

Beka its looking great , thats a big one ,cant wait to see it when your done .

william that turned out beautiful on the island ,didnt figure Lisa was going to let that beauty go , that was David ""Patron "" that showed this starburst a few years back http://lumberjocks.com/projects/65136 one nite when he and i were on the nite shift he went in to it years ago and you have masterd it ,least that was where i first saw it

Gean i may be out your way if it happens i ll give you a heads up woul love to stop and see ya and have a cool one,

heres a one time tool that woodpecker is building i have a small square from them i use ofeten it small and think this would be a go to one for me ,thay have a sale on the small Square often just wait ,its one i been looking for pulled the triger and ordered a couple https://www.woodpeck.com/media/main_delvesqr-1.jpg

Monte what ya think still havent order the Triton yet may try yhis first this is going to be tried , looks very do able to me


----------



## boxcarmarty

A guy can't get any sleep around here. Every time I dose off, they run in here and poke me. I think Candy called them…..


----------



## bandit571

Haven't you heard..a Hospital is the LAST place to, if'n you want to get a good night's sleep….

usually about every 2 hours…unless Candy did call them …sooner…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll have my laptop tomorrow which will make it easier to poke at the keys with a good finger that I have left…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, I could use a drink if you're in the neighborhood…..


----------



## bandit571

The "social" one, of course?


----------



## bandit571

They won't let me in the door, at least not with a bottle of Jameson…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Morphine is ixking in, night…......


----------



## Festus56

Dang Marty, tell them you need your sleep. Unless of course Bandit gets there then keep them up all night.


----------



## bandit571

Good Night , Gracie…


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I can print Autocad. All hospital as-builds are on Autocad.


----------



## DIYaholic

Marty,
I know nurses are cute and all….
But did you have to go to such an extreme….
To get yourself a sponge bath???


----------



## Festus56

If you let me know what size you want it I will make it that scale and send you the file. I have Autocad 2000 if that makes any difference.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, you're darn tooting I called them! I also told them how smart Debbie was to run away! Not a moment too soon, it seems! Now, don't be a wimp or we'll send your MIL to show you how to be tough. 
Get better, sooner, rather than later. 
Great looking projects, Beka, William, Bandit, Monte, Mark, Bill, (did I miss anyone?)!
Good to see you all posting! 
Eddie, that is a sweet little speed square! It will keep good company with your mini square. That was an interesting video. May have to consider making one of those jigs.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Already at work. Candy must be also.

I wonder if they will let Marty have a couple jars of his own pain killer?


----------



## CFrye

Yup, few more hours to go…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, in our new construction we are increasing the Emergency Department from 27 rooms to 56 rooms. In case you want to come north.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, 27 bed ER is bigger than I want to play in! If I recall correctly (don't count on it) the ER at St. John's in Joplin had 20 - 26 beds. That was back in 2000-ish after I graduated RN school (and a decade or so before the tornado). I was a lot younger then. When we stopped in, on the way home from WoodStick, I was stunned at the size. Positively felt like the country mouse in the big city when we got to the Tulsa version a week later! Jim was complaining about how long it was taking to get him to a real bed. I kept telling him to knock it off, at least he was in a real ER bed and room and not out in the hall strapped to a back board! He, thankfully, does not remember much of that!


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all.

@Marty heal quick! Hopefully soon it will make a great story to tell the grandkids!

didn't sleep well at all last night - up every hour - must've been Marty's nurses coming in or something. Hoping to get some more put together on my EC Unit before I go have my ears lowered this evening. Going to go dunk my head in some coffee first though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, that cutting tool look like a valve seat cutter for a faucet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world. Back to work.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin',

eddie, love to see you. When you thinking on making the trip? I'll pm you with our phone # so you can give me a holler when you're close. That way we can make sure the cold ones are ready and the beds are made.

Bandit, I'm in the same boat. It takes a lot longer to dry when it's cold. It's been two full days and it's still sticky. In the summer, it would have been dry enough by now. Another reason to dislike winter.


----------



## bandit571

BBY: Valve Seat Grinder. I used to have the other half of the set…someone else must had use for it.

um, Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, Randy, and the Flash….


----------



## bandit571

Bright and sunny outside…and 23 degrees…..do I need to get the slow cooker set up to roast a Groundhog?

BLO/Witch's Brew is about dry….maybe later today I can get the last drawer done?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool day here but no new snow overnight. New block heater in my pickup quit working. Always happens in single digit temps.

Just stay home and make sawdust will work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of block heater? In the past I thought my heater quit working, but it was just a bad cord. Cord was easy to replace and it worked fine.


----------



## Festus56

It is a brand new one I put in last month. Need to check the cord first to see.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is done, and max even cleaned the bowl. May wander down to the shop in a bit….

What is the latest on the Boston Pup Relay?

Beka: Black Tea it is! May have some scraps of Cherry for you to practize on…..


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, just noticed a couple shiny spots on the thumb and index finger,,,all that hand saw work on the dovetail pins….I use the two to guide the saw in the cut. Maybe I need something else besides a knuckle as a saw guide…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit was ready to meet marty this week end, but hes in the hospital ,have to figure out a nother relay route


----------



## rhybeka

depending on how you're coming up, Eddie, I could drive to southern OH? Not sure it would knock enough off the trip though :\


----------



## bandit571

Maybe we can go through "Driver" lloyd? He is down by Louisville…..?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes I am


----------



## bandit571

Just let me know when and where to meet whom….

Off to the Dungeon Shop, for a while….new batteries in the camera, too.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William… I cringed when I first heard you say "dark Walnut stain" but wow! that sure turned out purdy.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Well just wait, because Lisa has decided now she wants the door off the kitchen, leading to the laundry room, the same stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned to see how this one turns out.
> 
> - William












I warned her that she wouldn't get the same look on pine as on the cottonwood island. 
However, when done, I hate and it she loves it. 
The last part of that statement means it is a great success.


----------



## mojapitt

Came out better than I thought it would


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty,
> I know nurses are cute and all….
> But did you have to go to such an extreme….
> To get yourself a sponge bath???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Yep…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy do you have another place to buy the flat trammel points. I can't justify the 12.99 shipping on a 19.99 order


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jason brought my laptop so I can keep up in between naps…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Jason brought my laptop so I can keep up in between naps…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So back to normal already?


----------



## theoldfart

Marty, pay attention to getting well. Talking to theses folks may help, then again….... 

Looking forward to your release.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how many times have you heard "what the hell did you do that for"?


----------



## rhybeka

TOF - we do our best 

unfortunately I just fizzled what brain I had left and I still have 20 minutes of work to fudge. going to go home and catch a nap before I even attempt to re-install those 30" drawer slides.


----------



## boxcarmarty

There was talk of coming home for the weekend then back Monday as an outpatient, but finding it hard to keep down the pain meds…..


----------



## mojapitt

> There was talk of coming home for the weekend then back Monday as an outpatient, but finding it hard to keep down the pain meds…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Quit trying to take them with hospital food. Have someone go get you a Big Mac.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how many times have you heard "what the hell did you do that for"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Everytime I ask myself that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Couldn't help but think of someone on this forum recently


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

bandit or anyone on the bandit relay if i got her to Evansville is there any one to take the bandit baton


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Willliam i got a couple gallons yes gallons of spar poly if you want one of them , i picked them up some where on the cheap and found out its hard to re seal once you open the can . but may could use on that big of a project , ill be coming thur there soon , got you some black walnut too


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty what happen , careful with those pain pills , i got addicted to them once ,and i wasnt even in pain but the addiction brought some down on me , just stupid sh stuff i have done


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy nubbers…

Marty… good to see you posting and in good spirits.

I am hatching a conspiracy to get the Powermatic jointer. 50/50 bet that I can pull it off.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've spent the entire day writing about different ways to cut a circle with a router. Tomorrow's all about ovals and ellipses. This is my life now…


----------



## mojapitt

But I want to see how you cut ovals and ellipses!


----------



## bandit571

Evansville is a bit too far for me…Maybe DL could slip over to meet you, and then I can meet up with DL at the Centerville Antique Mall?

Boss needed to go to "The Store" , another 2 hours down the drain. I got the 1×6 crosscut, and sized to fit….and had to stop BEFORE I could even cut a single dovetail pin. Got them all marked out, too. Need to work a bit on using a Disston D-8 crosscut saw…..wasn't a perfect cut, but it can be adjusted….

I remember another "yo-yo" that tried to use too much starter fluid to start a grill…...me. I think I was a "Medium Rare" after the BOOM.


----------



## bandit571

Time to head back to the shop for a while….have that last drawer to build…..

I'll keep this channel open, and wait to see how the relay will get set up….


----------



## Cricket

Marty, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Please get better soon!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Cricket…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I got a good typing finger (slightly charcoaled).....


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, stay away from gas. Stick with corn squeezins.


----------



## cdaniels

weather started crapping on us again, 1-2 foot today and porch is getting drifted over. We are still on the hunt for a forever house. I have finally broken down and bought a new drill press (wife made me) http://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/17-drill-press/716300 
settled on this guy, not too bad so far, nothing heavy to report.
my new Nova Galaxi DVR 16/44 is supposed to be here tomorrow, now I have all 3 of their sizes from small to max, might need to sell the dvr xp.
Trying to hold on to reality….The snow….so much snow…..(movie trails off into thoughts of insanity)


----------



## cdaniels

dang marty hope you heal quickly!


----------



## boxcarmarty

My nurse is sending me home a box of surgical gloves for changing my dressing, which is great cuz I'm about out in the shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope they're better than the gloves at my hospital. They don't hold up to any shop work. Went back to buying mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, you better keep that thing clean. No infections.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Marty. You'll have to deal with nurse Candy.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty,

Heal fast my friend…..when I was in grade school my dad started a brush pile fire with gas. I just remember the explosion and the screaming. He recovered…  ...and my folks now live on that property where it all happened so many years ago so this too shall pass…....

Last summer some friends wanted to use gas…and I freaked out…they still talk about me being "the fire marshall" but I can't see that again…


----------



## mojapitt

In my previous life as a musician, I had a guitar player that was lighting his fireplace with gas and it blew back at him. He sadly died from it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's one of those things you do even though you know it's wrong, it's something I'll never do again…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Marty. When I built my house and cleared the land we started a lot of fires using gas. After I bought a diesel truck I started using diesel instead. Much harder to light, but it works and it's much safer.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-You look well despite what you went through. Heal up quick. Your family needs you healthy.


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #5 is sitting in the clamps, right now…..I'm taking the rest of the night off

Used handsaws a bit more than I had planned on doing….

On that Stanley #45: It is now back in the storage box, since I'm done with it ( for now) noticed a few of the cutters were all jumbled up, decided to arrange them back in they rightful places….them things be SHARP! have a few nicks on the fingers, from those sharp objects…...


----------



## bandit571

Handsaws…









There are two big ones in that picture, the Disston D-8 Crosscut, and that Stanley #358 Mitre Box saw….along with the usual suspects…









That big square, I just might keep it around awhile..









There is a number up by that handle…8" They used screws to make sure the brass wear strip didn't move. 









Drawer is waiting on the glue to dry…









then I can put the last of these in place…









been a long, strange day….


----------



## ssnvet

Hey gang…

Last year a brother and sister were killed in their back yard up Maine putting gas on a graduation party Bon fire.

I cleared the parts of our wooded lot that we built on and had many a Bon fire. I learned to use diesel as an accelerant, I swore off Bon fires after I nearly burned the neighborhood Dow on two occasions :^o

Tonight's progress…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Glad to see you talking Marty. After a lot of years in the Fire Dept. I have saw several that did not come out so good. I am sure Bill has also. I have done things like that myself just was lucky is all.

Ok CD I will quit complaining about the white stuff. You have us beat bad.

Just need to wrap the edges with leather per the customers request and another custom cribbage board is on the way.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks great Mark.

I am pretty sure we can read Autocad 2000 here.


----------



## JL7

That's way cool Mark….nice work…....


----------



## Festus56

Thanks, this one was a little more work than usual but I am happy with it. Monte I need to clean up some extra stuff in the drawing then I will send it.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## Festus56

Evening Dave


----------



## bandit571

D A V E !


----------



## DIYaholic

*DAVE!!!*


----------



## CFrye

Marty, good to see you! Take all the naps you need. Do your doctors and nurses know your sig line? I thought it was particularly appropriate with your situation and selfie!









We went to Tulsa for one week post op check. I'm really shocked that Jim didn't kiss the doctor when told he no longer had to maintain the head down position! She was kinda cute. Still weight restricted to no lifting more than 20-25# and no sleeping on his back until next visit in 3 weeks. Eye drops down to only twice daily! We left the office went to Woodcrafter (actually didn't buy a thing!), ate lunch and had a good visit with Andy and Carol! Drove home and fell into bed. Thanking God for answered prayers!


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I don't think the wife will be up for a trip to Evansville then to centerville that would be about a 8 hour trip or about 500 miles.

Marty get well and at least you have a start on the halloween costume this year.








You just need to work on the uhhhhh uhhhhhhh uhhhhhhh.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Glad to see you talking Marty. After a lot of years in the Fire Dept. I have saw several that did not come out so good. I am sure Bill has also. I have done things like that myself just was lucky is all.
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, I could show pics of the rest of my body, but this is a family channel…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, never thought of my sig line, but that's good. Good news on Jim too…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doctors just stopped in and will be letting me go home today. Will be back Monday to see them and the therapist. If surgery is needed, that'll be Tuesday or Wednesday…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty at least you get to go home and eat real for not that junk they serve at the hospital.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well, I screwed up. I forgot that Marty was an ijit, and mentioned his short fuse. The danged knucklehead went out in the back yard and lit it. Good news is that it was only 160# of dynamite instead of a nuclear device. The boy is a danger to the neighborhood. In the future I shalll endeavor to refrain from mentioning such things about hi, because, I am such a nice person. BUT the rest of you do please point out his flaws. We need entertainment here. I typed in adult entertainment, then realized just who we were discussing and changed it. 

HEAL QUICKLY MY FRIEND!*


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ I slept well last night I think I'm just still short a bit. Morning all!


----------



## bandit571

um..
Need to replace the heater hoses on the van…....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I'm living proof that other people are as troubled as you…..

BTW, I won this one…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty won with a bang pow boom.

Marty I know how you feel I blew up a finger when I was a kid with a shot gun shell primer and a hammer. It seemed like a good idea but it wasn't and the hospital was crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Drinking and Driving bad! I saw the aftermath of an amazing wreck last night. One of the ones that has us going, "how did he do that?" and "you mean he was going up the hill?????". Driver is gonna be fine. His occupant may not.
He lost control going up a hill, ran off the right side then went off the left side at almost a 90° angle, missed many trees and signs and landed on the side between two buildings. There were tool boxes, a compressor, sawhorses, wrenches and every other tool imaginable strewn about in a 50' circle.

Other than that, good morning to ya.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I told you all about the guy who tried to burn a dead goat in the middle of a horse arena with gasoline. He burned himself and drove himself to the hospital. Then he called 911 and told the story about the goat to dispatchers. He was worried a brush fire would start so wanted us to respond. We got there and found a very dead, scorched goat and no fire.


----------



## ssnvet

Sound like there are a LOT of people out there who shouldn't be playing with matches. I used to break out the gas when I came across large ant colonies… now I just spray ant poison.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, good that your well enough to go home. Hope no surgery is necessary. 
I'll not be using gasoline to start fires anymore. Life's too short to spend time in a hospital.

DAVE!

Sweet cribbage board, Mark. You may have mentioned but, are the holes bigger than normal? If so, are there pegs made to fit? Or, do you make them?

Candy, mentioning Marty's sig line was a good catch.

Jim, sounds like your eye Doc knows her stuff. Being a sweet little thing is a major plus, too. Glad you're recovering as well as you are.

Bandit, didn't you just do that job recently. Or, was that on the last van? Upper or lower?


----------



## ssnvet

OBTW…. Happy Friday…


----------



## bandit571

Did the upper Radiator hose. Thus time around it is the two going to the heater core….one has a pin hole leak. IF I can get my son awake today, we might be able to replace them.

Drawer #5 is out of the clamps, fitted to the case, and knobs installed. All that is left to do is apply the Witch's Brew, and then start loading it up. Wonder IF I should post it as a "Project"?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good to see everyone up and humor is still here this fine morning. We do not need any more excitement for awhile. Good you get to go home Marty and no surgery needed.

Gene the holes are 1/8" which is pretty standard size. I did one with matchsticks for pegs once because the guy was a smoker and never had a light with him. Otherwise I buy the pegs. Wood ones for the plain boards and metal for the fancy ones.

Glad you can look up and around Jim. Means you are getting better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I got a good typing finger (slightly charcoaled).....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


LOOK OUT, MARTY! A mummy is reaching for your face!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Oh… someone already made a mummy joke. Crap.


----------



## bandit571

Leaky hose is from the engine to the heater hose assembly…...looks like a pin hole, somewhere…..hose is original to the van…..

Van doesn't overheat, "puke tank" is where it's level should be. Takes LONG time to get any heat in the van, though.. Simple fix, IF there was a place warm to work in (alleyway is a bit drafty, this morning) and I have the hose to replace the old one on hand. Waiting on my son to wake up, and help out.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, how do you cut ovals with a router?


----------



## cdaniels

nice cribbage board mark, I bought the template to do those but I can't get mine to turn out very well for some reason.


----------



## Festus56

> nice cribbage board mark, I bought the template to do those but I can t get mine to turn out very well for some reason.
> 
> - cdaniels


I make my own templates from 1/8" plexi. I clamp them in place and put about 8 screws in to hold it. Then drill the holes and take the template off and drill the screw holes out. I have trouble with ash and sometimes oak with tear out between the holes even then.


----------



## mojapitt

> nice cribbage board mark, I bought the template to do those but I can t get mine to turn out very well for some reason.
> 
> - cdaniels
> 
> I make my own templates from 1/8" plexi. I clamp them in place and put about 8 screws in to hold it. Then drill the holes and take the template off and drill the screw holes out. I have trouble with ash and sometimes oak with tear out between the holes even then.
> 
> - Festus56


I am thinking the patience of a saint to drill all of those holes out.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, here's a picture/linkhttp://www.rockler.com/rockler-ellipse-circle-router-jig of an oval cutting jig. The black block is the key. Not hard to make, either.


----------



## Festus56

> I am thinking the patience of a saint to drill all of those holes out.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gives your arm and the press drill a good workout. Somewhere around 20,000 holes the last 8 years just doing cribbage boards.


----------



## bandit571

Well, I think this might get posted as a "Project" in a bit…









And a view at the top of things..









Later, it MAY get a rattle can top coat, we'll see how it goes…


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, how many holes are drilled in a Cribbage board?


----------



## Festus56

A 3 track board has 391 holes average


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet, Bandit!

I have a dumb question. how does one go about putting a chisel handle back into the chisel?Three of the chisels I inherited have had their handles just pop off. They're like these but older:


----------



## bandit571

Humidity is low right now, the wood shrinks a bit, handles will get loose. Might soak the bare ends in a bit of soapy water for a bit, then hammer the handles back in place.


----------



## ssnvet

Becka… hold the chisel straight up and down about 18" above your bench by the blade and drop it so that it lands on the but end of the handle. Try to not let it bounce off the bench onto the floor. Works every time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm pumped, just checked USPS and my very first festool ever will be arriving today!


----------



## mojapitt

> I m pumped, just checked USPS and my very first festool ever will be arriving today!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


What are you getting?


----------



## ssnvet

I was able to find a win-win-win deal with my friend selling off his shop full of tools. I may be getting the jointer for a VERY modest price. I'm psyched!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Made it home and grounded to the sofa, I think I'm gonna be in trouble for a long time…..

Here's the remains of my coat…..


----------



## mojapitt

So, you get a new coat out of the deal!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Just arrived, it's the sander from the big sale last fall, took forever to get here but it's much nicer than any other ROS I've ever had so I'm happy.
Marty was that an indoor stove fire you were trying tyo light or just burning scraps outside? Not much left of that jacket but at least the fire didn't get your inhaler or your light sabre.


----------



## rhybeka

yay for new tools! I'll just be glad when I can get back on track with my old tools


----------



## superdav721

holy crap crispy!


----------



## superdav721

oh
boo!


----------



## ssnvet

Marty…. You really did out-do yourself, eh? Glad you're still alive to tell us about it.


----------



## Gene01

Good Lord, Marty! You are lucky to be alive.


----------



## Festus56

Did the woodpile get burnt or does that still need done?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy your to slow on the mummy joke

Marty what material was the jacket?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty was that an indoor stove fire you were trying tyo light or just burning scraps outside? Not much left of that jacket but at least the fire didn t get your inhaler or your light sabre.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It was an outside pit…..


----------



## ssnvet

Count down has begun…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Did the woodpile get burnt or does that still need done?
> 
> - Festus56


Lol Mark, I just looked out there and it looks like it all got burnt… or blew into the neighbors yard…..


----------



## bandit571

Well, Marty has already had "Lift off" so it must be a count down to "Beer: 30"?


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is "off-line" at the moment…..while I try to figure out what item to cobble together next…

Brain-dead drivers are out in force today…...the ones that weave back and forth between lanes as fast as they can? Around here, they are called "Frogs" . Watched two Frogs weave and counter weave their way north on Main St. today. Bound and determined to get somewhere ahead of anyone else…..and, IF they think they can fit their big pickup into the space of a Honda fit, they will turn and try to merge in there, at twice the speed limit.

One of them must have hit something down the road…..saw a cop car flying in that direction…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, that jacket looks about like the candle, towels and picture frame remains from a bathroom fire we had this morning. Take note, do not leave a burning candle sitting on the toilet tank right below a towel bar. It will catch fire, even if you don't use gas.

Also, 12 acres of woods will catch fire when a high voltage power line goes down at random even if you don't pour gas on it. Of course it had to be on top of a steep hill that has no roads going to it. This has been a crazy day.

Glad you're home Marty. Just keep telling Debbie you're very sorry.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, sounds like your weekend will be busy. 
Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## JL7

Hey All…

Marty and Mudflap, the 2M's…..hope you both heal fast and may the best offending comment win…...

Bill….sounds like another great day! I deal with "Fires" all day but all the perceived kind…...

Something to think about…....the little company I work at has stronger internet security than the president of the US with his outdated Android phone on twitter…...it's a real danger…....why can't "ANYONE?" get that phone any from him?


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty your lucky your jacket wasn't a blended fabric or polyester those melt to your skin. My welding instructor told us never to use fabric softener on our clothes either as they are more prone to go up in flames. The jokes aside I'm glad you didn't get hurt to bad by the looks of it it could have been a lot worst for you.

No for a fire story. So my group of friends had a cook out at a park. Two of them were in charge of the grill. While one was away the other used a whole bottle of fluid on it the walked away. The other came back a couple minutes later to do the same. Then the first walked back up about 30 seconds later with a match and threw it in. Nothing happened until they tried the second time with their heads over the grill. Not knowing each other used a whole bottle of child each the flames looked like a atomic bomb going off. One lost his eyebrows and the other lost the front half of his Afro. The night got worst as this was before the drinking started and the Coleman lantern fluid was found by the other pryos in the group. At one time the fire was like the up to sun brightness. I hope that brightens up your night a bit. No pun was intended but I will take credit for it.


----------



## rhybeka

Note: if you hear wood cracking, STOP!


----------



## bandit571

As in?


----------



## mojapitt

Usually when I hear a cracking noise, there isn't enough time to prevent what happens next.


----------



## mojapitt

Shows over today. If you exclude last Saturday, we have had zero sales. However, don't feel too sorry for me. We sold enough and plenty of orders on Saturday to make it very worthwhile. Hopefully we can close strong tomorrow.


----------



## rhybeka

oh I pulled out the opposite side of the lego drawer shelf when i tried installing it earlier. think I need some thicker shims which will have to wait until tomorrow. still mulling over trying to remember the order of ops from the first time it was installed.been a bit tho :\


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, how do you cut ovals with a router?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A trammel jig like this one:


----------



## mojapitt

Do you have a video of it?


----------



## Festus56

Monte I do not remember the picture you had but I think I should re-draw the pattern. My 3 track design does not work as well at a bigger scale. Most of those tables are just 2 track design.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I looked at the pictures. Both are 2 track, not 3.


----------



## Festus56

Ok I will re draw it. I need to do one someday too. Should be about 14" x 36"


----------



## mojapitt

How big would the pegs be?


----------



## bandit571

Have an early start for tomorrow…...about time to call it a day..

BTW: Cops are running around all over the town, with their lights going…..saw two Sherrif SUVs heading out to the county jail ( NO, I wasn't in one of them…) Looks like a very busy Friday night for Fearless Fozdyk…..


----------



## Festus56

As big as you want up to maybe 1/2". I am going to use empty 30-30 cartridges for mine.


----------



## mojapitt

That would be cool. He's a Seahawks fan. Maybe I can think of something appropriate for that.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Stumpy that a great looking jig ,is it attached with two sided tape.

Bandit can you get to marty's ,i may try to come up and see him and bring Bandit ,looks like the 15th is a good date for me hows it look on your end or maybe sooner ?,

Jeff they are dealing with a idiot thats why.

Marty im going to try to get up there to see ya ,give ya a hand a day r so around your place , glad your ok and you still got that sharp wit of yours


----------



## MustacheMike

Good Saturday morning. (4:10 am) First cup of coffee is gone. Where are all you sleepy heads?


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike I'm up with a migraine. It's going to be a good day I may have to leave some absentee bids at a local auction.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been up since 5:45, couldn't sleep. Not as much time as I hoped in the shop last night but it was spent sanding everything I could get my hands on with the new sander. My Shop-Vac hose jams into the Festool adapter surprisingly well, makes for dust free sanding which is a very welcome addition in my shop!


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Sounds good to me.

Up early, waiting on Donuts to arrive…..


----------



## MustacheMike

diverlloyd - I have never had a Migraine. (some mean hang-overs in my younger years), but I hear they pale compared to the misery migraine sufferers experience. I have constant head aches as a side effect of the Gabapentin I take for diabetic neuropathy, but again nothing compared to migraines. Wish I could make it go away for you and others. Be nice to live at a time when pain in all it,s form would be gone eh!


----------



## mudflap4869

Woke up at 04:45 with a full bladder. Drank a bottle of iced tea and watched TV for a while. 300 channels and not a thing worth watching. Fixer Upper, Barnwood Builders, none of the good stuff on at that hour, so a short nap in the recliner. I am about to wake the BOB and go out for a breakfast buffet. 
Oh yeah my computer monitor is back on the desk and off the floor. No more breaking my neck trying to bend over far enough to see it and not fall out of the chair. I did learn that my toes do not answer when I talk to them. If they did, they would probably disagree with the voices in my head, then I would really be confused with which I am supposed to obey.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Busier night than I wanted last night, but now I'm home, so I can get some rest. Cindy and I are going to a SLU Billikens basketball game tonight. We get to sit in a suite/box of some sort and have free food and drink. She was invited by SLU Otolaryngology Dept.

A family friend, used to call him uncle, brought me a bunch of ash to make new parts for an old(1920's) car roof structure. That will be interesting.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps … Kindling is split, fire is going strong, first mug and donut is down the pipe. How it is that I didn't discover dunking plain donut until my 40s I can't understand, as it is truely one of life's great pleasures.

My middle daughter (who takes Topomax for migraines, since the topic was broached) and I have a breakfast date, but I think it's going to turn into a lunch date, since I can't wake her up.

Warning….rant on:

Did I ever mention how much I resent the imposition on family life that high school is? It's all consuming, and my older two girls are continually exhausted from staying up to the wee hours of the morning to finish their homework. And their teachers think it some badge of honor to pile it on higher than all the others. I have an engineering degree, a couple years of post grad. studies and a professional license…. And my sober conclusion is that *academics are way over rated!* Kind of like a modern version of the golden calf.

Rant off.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I can argue both sides. I think the underused word when setting up education is "useful". We keep pushing quantity instead of quality.

My other complaint about the education system is that if you want a job that you get dirty at, you are somehow a failure. Yes we want good engineers/architect's and IT. But it takes good people on the ground to maintain those designs.

That's my rant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I agree completely Matt. I remember being so worried about my grades. My kids are only in elementary school, but I really don't care what their grades are. Of course I want them to succeed too. I guess I'll be more concerned later, but right now I figure seans gonna learn what he will. Whether he has an A or a C really doesn't concern me.

Also there have been studies showing kids and their need for sleep. We tend to make high schoolers get to school earlier than younger kids, when it's actually the older kids that would benefit more by sleeping in in the morning. That having to do with all their homework and activities keeping them up late.


----------



## mojapitt

Early reports of the attendance at this year's show says that it's down 60%. The last time numbers were this low was late 1990s. Mother nature appears to have won this round.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin', or afternoon, is it daytime???


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike they suck pretty bad but the decreased motor skills make it worse. Like spilling the hot tea I made this morning all over my sewing box , Xbox controllers and headset. The vomiting isn't all that great either but I learned about 25 years ago if I have a migraine not to eat pasta or spicy food and to overly chew up my food so 8 chews instead of 5.
But it is what it is I doubt the doctors will find anything to help so I just have to do what I can when I can.


----------



## boxcarmarty

eddie, stop on by, we can sit around and do nothin' important. Just don't tell Randy, he may want part of our action…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Mary what kind of burn cream did they give you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a visit from a gentleman yesterday after I got home. He was one of the first on the scene after the explosion. Not sure at the time where he came from. He works for the County Jail and was riding with the County Inspector at the time, training to do inspections. They were at Lil' Dans doin' a final inspection on his new wood shop and heard the explosion. He stop by to check on me and offer any help that may be needed around here. He said he had some boys at the jail that needed something to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You could get a lot of work done with a chain gang.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mary what kind of burn cream did they give you?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Mixed 3 parts Santyl to 1 part bacitracin…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Marty, do you have any logs layin around that need to be hewn? That'd be pretty labor intensive and could certainly keep some jail birds busy for a while.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Mixed 3 parts Santyl to 1 part bacitracin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That doesn't sound like a very tasty BBQ Sauce….


----------



## CFrye

> Mixed 3 parts Santyl to 1 part bacitracin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> That doesn t sound like a very tasty BBQ Sauce….
> 
> - DIYaholic


It's MartyQ Sauce!
Glad you got parrooled, Marty!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty that's a good mix.

So $10 for these the auctioneer put them up first for me no one bidder against me.


----------



## mudflap4869

DL SUCKS!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Thank you for them DONUTS this morning! Glad you could come over for the morning.


----------



## CFrye

> DL SUCKS!
> 
> - mudflap4869


I second that, AJ! All 3 for $10? What size are they? Are they ShopSmith brand?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes almost the king of suck. I didn't look for a brand but they are about two foot. Yes 10 for all


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good deal AJ…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hello again Nubberoonies…

Houston, the Eagle has landed…


















The verdict… Three Franklins :^)

Now to figure out how to get it into the basement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I decided not to go to the auction today but sleaze around on the couch instead…..


----------



## bandit571

Good choice, both of you…


----------



## bandit571

Well, Moving in has started in the shop…..got that old Dryer about ready to go to the Salvage Yard, Monday….









Notice anything missing? Sooo, where did all the stuff go?









Top drawer is full..









So is the next one down..









Third one down is almost full…..I will keep a couple things on top, for now..









Tap & Die set, and the Stanley No.45…..oh, and Beka…..









That Craftsman plane has been repaired. It will even make shavings….

Still have two more drawers to fill up, wonder IF I can find enough "stuff" to dump in there?


----------



## CFrye

You named a plane "Beka"?
Congrats on the new-to-you jointer, Matt! I'd say that puts you in the 'You Suck' range, as well! Get someone else to move it in!


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit you are very welcome! Looks like you put the sugar energy to good use  I took a nap when I got home.now we are at the hockey game!


----------



## bandit571

And hanging from the rafters?


----------



## ssnvet

Makes me dizzy… Who's playing ?

Stumpy recently posted about obsessive compulsive shop rearranging. I don't do it very often, but in order to find room for this joiner, I'm going to have to.

Glued up the second pair of corners and sprayed some rattle can shellac on the inside of the raised panels.

Killed a bottle of Moscato with my wife at dinner…. That and some chicken casserole.

Now I'm sleepy


----------



## diverlloyd

Antigravity hockey.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

DL and Matt yall both SUCK

Bandit got the # 8 stanly know where i can get a handle


----------



## firefighterontheside

Had a nice time at the SLU Billikens game. Free beer and food. Mostly doctors in the suite. Invitation came from SLUCARE hospital. Turned out cindy and I went to college with the organizer. Cindy knew him from dorm. I didn't. SLU won.

Good deal Matt. That looks big for a 6.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All. I would agree with the "You Sucks" but I don't have room for much more so guess it is a good thing you guys got them. I really could use some version of those clamps though.

Marty I have been thinking since your accident you maybe should stay with something safer like these….....


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Go on EBay, lookup a E- Store called nhplaneparts. Eric usually has a few handles…


----------



## mojapitt

Ok all you "think tank" people. How thick is the glass on a table like this?


----------



## Festus56

I would say minimum 3/8" but 1/2" probably better and tempered. Jamie used to work a glass shop so she is my go to person.


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking it was 1/2". Just couldn't decide.

I am not planning on this coffee table, but I have a couple other ideas brewing.


----------



## mojapitt

What do you think of this style with mirror?


----------



## ssnvet

Watched a spy movie about Germans trying to infultrate terrorist networks & the conflict between intel gathering and law enforcement. On wants to turn the Bad guy and get their help to catch bigger fish. The other wants to throw them in jail. The Most Wanted Man. A little slow, but it gets you thinking.

Anybody know how Andy is doing? I miss seeing his posts and learning the finer points about horses and mules.

Marty… Your coat painted a scarey pic. Just how bad are your burns?

Bill… It is a long one and will be a challenge to fit into the shop. I hope I didn't make a mistake.


----------



## Festus56

Would scare me to look at it!! As long as the coating on the back did not get rubbed or scratched off should work just not for me.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, we visited with Andy and Carol after Jim's last eye doctor appointment(Feb. 2). He's riding mules and killing beavers. They have a new rescue dog that has separation anxiety issues and Betty Lou(Andy's dog) does not like her, won't stay in the same room. We talked about Virginia. He says that's too far in the future to make plans about right now.
Monte, looks like 1/2" to me as well. Mirror? No. Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Matt, considering the sweet deal you got and, the fact it's a Powermatic, any shop remodeling will be worth it. You didn't make a mistake, at all. No buyer's remorse allowed.

Candy, thanks for the Andy update. Good to hear he's nearly back to his old self.

I'll second the no on the mirror. It would block the view of the woodwork. Probably be pretty pricey, too. Then, Mark's caution is a definite consideration. One scratch and it's over. Might want to reflect on it a bit. 

Got some hinges and door pulls to install today. Maybe a couple touch latches, if I can find them.


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot to post a picture of the mirror one.










I am not thrilled with the mirror, but I don't totally hate it either.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Show is over life is restored. Over the next couple months determines how successful it was. 6 weeks before the Home Show.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
You'll get her in there Matt and never regret it. I would get a longer bed 6" before I would get an 8" jointer.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte'
I think 1/2" not sure about the mirror.


----------



## bigblockyeti

No mirror = much better, shows off the wood work beneath much more so.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Hoping a squirt of Irish cream in my coffee will bring the luck of the Irish my way today. Now where are those plain donuts?

Re. Andy riding mules and killing beavers…. And a new dog. Sounds like he's enjoying himself.

Monte… If you make a coffee table with a mirror the owner may get accused of looking up skirts. Not good! Glass can show off an interesting frame design.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty I have been thinking since your accident you maybe should stay with something safer like these….....
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, Mine's in the shop, I'm thinkin' fallin' off and gettin run over would feel much better…..



> Ok all you "think tank" people. How thick is the glass on a table like this?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


3/8 or 1/2 tempered sounds close depending on the diameter, my glass guy figures all that for me when I call in my order…..



> Marty… Your coat painted a scarey pic. Just how bad are your burns?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


2nd and 3rd degree to 15-20% of my body…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waitin' to receive my semi daily abuse from my wife and get my bandages changed, Thank God for pain killers…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, my sympathies.


----------



## bandit571

This month is not starting out very good….heater hose is going bad….dryer ( the GOOD one) has quit turning the drum…needs a new belt. Will try to use the one off the one dryer…I hope..


----------



## 000

Sorry, what was I thinking?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I do pray for your speedy and complete recovery.

Word of advice though, this would be a good time to keep your wife happy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty, take a drink of corn squeesins and bite down on a bullet. Then take the pain like a man. Pain is your friend, it lets you to know that you are alive. I hit my thumb with a hammer quite often, and I promise that it is alive for several days afterwards. 
Andy's new dog crawled up and laid her head in my lap and went to sleep. She didn't even twitch for about 30 minutes. Then she raised her head and looked at me with her big brown eyes and farted.
*That was almost homicidal!* 
Candy thought it was a joke, until she got a whiff of it. Then it was help me get that dog away from us. Evil Doctor still wont let go to the shop for several more weeks. Pretty girl/ bad attitude. I tried to do some things in the kitchen. One eyed ijit had couldn't see what he was doing and missed the containers he was trying to add things to. Now there is rice spilled on the counter top and in the cabinet. Then I tried to add some baking soda to some water. Missed it by an inch. Added soda to the rice. Quit while I was ahead and watched TV like the Doc told me to do. Dumb broad!


----------



## rhybeka

got up with a nasty headache - the SO was kind enough to rescue drugs for me and I went back to sleep (nothing else to do wen you can't keep your eyes open) didn't get up til 10:30 and was still slow. managed to go out for breakfast and keep some of it down. back home and in a recliner now.

Uhhh the hockey game? we were in a suite courtesy of my company - Tampa Bay Devils? and the Columbus Blue Jackets? Final score was 5-1 - not one of their better games. the 4th goal we were all quite confused on as there wasn't a goalie in the net - and we didn't hear anything about a penalty being called so - and the last goal was scored in the last 3 minutes remaining - we headed to the car about then. it was fun!

was hoping to get back to my broken lego shelf but it may just have to wait.


----------



## bandit571

Dryer problems have been "solved…..for now. "Old Dryer" is now the working dryer. "New Dryer" is sitting in pieces, outside, awaiting a trip to Sims Salvaged Yard tomorrow. Seals were shot, one idler had melted off, belt was shredded..Salvaged what good spare parts as we got, rest went out of the shop..

Slid the old dryer into place, hooked it up…and it works! Major league clean up was going on in the area….Trash bag and a half cleaned up. So..









A lot cleaner than I am, right now. Slid the dresser into place..









Ran out of trash bags before I could clean this out, though..









Got a replacement hose for the van today…..too tired to install it, right now. Old, leaky ( pin hole) hose has those Squeeze clamps…..those will get replaced, too.


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone must be watching TV


----------



## bandit571

For some reason…I look like I just slid through a dryer vent…...going outside in a bit, to help change a hose on the van….


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got done cleaning the carpet I my front room. It looks worse now then it did before. Oh well in guess it's time for some Xbox time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just finished putting a trap door in the pirate ship swingset. They wanted it on the third floor so when they're up there they don't fall thru the hole. I give them a week before somebody gets a finger smashed.


----------



## Gene01

Dungeon is looking good, Bandit. Hope the new hose solves the leaky problem.

Beca/Becky, hockey isn't a sport that gets my adrenalin flowing but I'm glad you got to watch it from the sweet suite seats. ) 
Did you eat something at the game that made you sick? Hope you get over it soon.

Not watching TV here, Monte. Why'd you surmise otherwise? Am I missing something?

Just got back from an Ace, Tractor Supply and HF trip. Oh, and filled two 80 lb propane tanks and the truck. After unloading everything, I'm pooped. Time for three fingers and a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

I just had a wonderful nap in honor of Marty.

Unfortunately I have to run to work and fix a machine. Hoping to enjoy some of the beautiful weather today.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, are you behind this whole Vermont Teddy Bear thing?


----------



## DIYaholic

What Vermont Teddy Bear thing???


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## DIYaholic

Hmmm….

Maybe size does matter!!!

Their factory is about 10 miles from me….
I pass by it regularly.
Haven't done the tour though.


----------



## Festus56

Afternoon All,

Shop is looking good Bandit.

Not much woodwork today. Changed out my block heater in the pickup again, second time in a month. Hope this fixes it. At least it was well above 40 deg. so not bad working outside.

Worked on the buckle cases a little but decided to take the rest of the day off and watch the game.


----------



## DIYaholic

*GO FALCONS!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

I am with you all the way Randy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are the falcons playing today?


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone good at squint and count? Live in thought I counted 17.


----------



## ssnvet

Brady better pull it together post haste… Them Falcons are hot. Streaming on Fox live for free.

Things are moving along on the Hope chest build…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks.

Marty! Glad you still have a sense of humour, but take care of yourself and get better soon. You are grounded from matches and lighters for at least 6 months.
Mr. 74 lit a camp fire with camp fuel once after his wife told him NOT to. He was very very lucky. The flames shot up about 15 feet and how he didn't get cooked is beyond me.

Matt - Nice score on the jointer. My pet peeve about high school is that Physics is mandatory, but financial management or budgeting isn't. And university is great if you have a particular profession in mind that requires it. If not, it's a lot of money to spend before working in retail.

Monte - No to the mirror, unless the client is going to be using it for sniffing white powder. IMHO

Bandit - shop is looking good. Like the dresser.

Dave!

Beka - I have the same issue with my chisels. 'dropping' them on the handles on the workbench works and mine no longer pop apart. I had read hairspray, but that didn't work.

This is why I don't need to watch Netflix.
My brother hasn't spoken to my parents in 10+years. His son (my nephew) married quite young and has two kids. He has been in trouble with the law and broke up with his wife before Christmas. He had a restraining order on him and broke it twice. He's deaf, so maybe he didn't hear… Anyhow, his mother (my brother's first wife) contacted me this week to tell me that the nephew's wife was found dead. Naturally my nephew was suspected, but he was at work and it turns out that it was an accidental overdose which my nephew is blaming on his wife's new boyfriend.
So both my brother's two ex-wives will be at the funeral as will my parents and my brother.
My parents are disappointed that I'm not going. Uh…..... couldn't pay me enough.

What else - Spent some shop time today beefing up one of my TS sleds.

Mike - I have neuropathy as well. Absolutely hated the gabapentin and went off it.

Super Bowl is on apparently. My kids are using it as an excuse to stay up past their bedtime.

That's all I got for now.


----------



## ssnvet

74… That's quite a lot of drama. Sorry for the kids.

I think New England is all done.


----------



## bandit571

Dryer worked like new! Boss doesn't like the door on it, but…..it is either that, of take things to the laundromat…..

Hose repair is working great. No leaks. New hose went on much better than the old one came off….as usual…

GrandBRATS are back to their own house…...had to pull over for a 1st Responder flying through town, saw a County Mounty also flying through town…..got outside of that town and pull over for a EMS Squad coming into town… later was sitting at Captain D's, eating supper…two cops come into the parking lot, to check out a couple sitting in a parked car….one of them weekends…

Thinking we can arrive at Marty's place the Saturday after the 15th…...work schedules. Will need Marty's address, to enter into Son's GPS Phone….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that's unfortunate Sandra. Accidental overdoses are sad.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, that's pathetically sad. It's also sadly a scenario that plays out far too often.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup very sad.


----------



## bandit571

Logan County, OH…....we have had 10 ODs so far this year…...3 were fatal. Cops keep catching dealers, judge just slaps their wrists, and lets them go…...rarely any prison time.

The house next door….has a very busy entrance, a lot of people drive up and leave, after a short visit inside…..cops do nothing.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A couple over in PA both overdosed and died, their 5 month old daughter died three days later of dehydration and starvation.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit last weeks paper from Louisville had a article about how they are trying to pass a law that would enable them to charge dealers with murder over o.ds. It started with a lady texting her dealer and the dealer telling her he hopes she has a high tolerance because the stuff is strong and her saying you know I do then him saying yeah that what the others said now they dead. She oded in her churches bathroom from the stuff she bought from him. He texted her to ask how she liked it while the detectives where at the scene. That was enough for them to charge him and get the ball rolling on the new law. Anyways that is what the paper stated so hopefully it goes through.


----------



## theoldfart

Uh, Falcons? Hehe


----------



## bigblockyeti

New England wins with the luck of a coin toss.


----------



## theoldfart

Both sides had the same chance.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I CAN'T BELIEVE THE FALCONS LOST THAT!!!



> Marty! Glad you still have a sense of humour, but take care of yourself and get better soon. You are grounded from matches and lighters for at least 6 months.
> - Sandra


I'll check back with ya in June…..


----------



## mojapitt

Falcons choked in the 2nd half

The good news is that I nearly finished my taxes.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, does your wife think you still have your humor while she changes the wraps?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I hafta wear a paper bag on my head while i work on my vocabulary…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's back to the hospital tomorrow to see what the game plan is…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and to see Lorene, my favorite nurse…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully they will have favorable words for you Marty


----------



## DIYaholic

> Oh, and to see Lorene, my favorite nurse…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


But…. are you her favorite patient???


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's the story that I'm telling…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yeah, but…. your mental state is altered with pain meds!!!


----------



## CFrye

Marty, here's some help for you (and Debbie, and Lorene, and…) 
Shnookerdookies!
Fudge nuggets!
Cheese and rice!
Sugar!
God bless America!
Poo!
Snickerdoodle!
Banana shenanigans!
Six and two is eight!
God bless it!
Many, many more in the link!


----------



## CFrye

Hmm broken link… please stand by…


----------



## CFrye

Try this...

Or Col. Potter's choice words!




View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It seems I forgot to watch the whole super bowl.
I like "six and two is eight".


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I've made note of several, although William Shatner sounds more like a sneeze…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, maybe learn bad words in a different language


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte, I make out 18, and our taxes are nearly finished also….I watched the game, the wife did the taxes…Did you see the Scrollsaw Deer clock in the projects??? Very nice.


----------



## Gene01

Phyl watched the game. I fell asleep. Priorities, ya know. Woke up and it was all over.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…"Horse Hockey!".......time to go scrap some sheet metal…....


----------



## bandit571

While taking the dryer to the van…heard something rattling around inside it…yep, more change fall out. then the scrap yard paid $3. 21…...plus the $0.50 this morning that fall out. $5.00 total….is way better than paying the city $15+ to pick it up at the curb….Win…Win.

They were paying $90 per gross ton…..I only had 80 pounds in the van. Oh well, at least there is a WORKING Dryer down there in the shop. And…I have me "Allowance" for the week…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all.

@Gene no - pretty sure it's a pressure change headache. The sinus pills I took yesterday took it down to manageable level even though they made me feel a bit detached. finishing it off today by working from home and doing monthly reporting.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Monday peeps…

So early in the third quarter, after Brady got sacked in two consecutive plays, it seemed like Atlanta was man-handling NE and they didn't have a chance. Then I wake up this a.m. to find out they pulled off a record braking come back. Go figure! What the heck happened?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Watched the game but missed the usual Bud commercials with horses or animals in them this year. They are the best.

Sunshine and just a skiff of really light fluffy snow today. Not a bad day. At least the pickup started right this morning, helped my attitude a lot.

Hope for all good news Marty. Do what the special nurse says !!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Atl got ahead then got lazy and it was tied at the end of the fourth quarter. Since the rules don't give possession to both teams in OT, the ref flipped the coin after NE chose heads, it landed on heads so they were granted the win.


----------



## mojapitt

Question, my Starburst I put on 3/4" plywood. I have to make one that is 5' wide (and 8' long). Should I glue 2 half inch layers together and overlap them? Is there a better way?


----------



## Doe

Hi diddley ho there nubbers . . . I need a break from (gasp!) flat pack assembly.

Here's a brief update on retirement life not counting Christmas preparation and festivities: 
- Finally gone though all the boxes from when we moved in (17 years ago)
- porch full of stuff to the diabetes people (they called first)
- 6 rubbermaid totes ready for the next disease that calls for stuff
- a couple of things ready to go to habitat for humanity, or the salvation army. Unless anyone wants a black and decker mouse sander? Brass kitchen knobs? a steel tool stand (picture provided on request)
- attended 4 courses on starting a business
- shop tidied up and projects are lined up ready to go. Gerry bought me a small blower and I had buckets 'o fun dusting the shop
- at least 15 hours listening to webinars to maintain my PMP designation. I think I can just tell them I retired and still be able to keep it, but i might as well keep watching them (they're interesting).
- quit smoking. At about a $100 a carton, I can't afford it. The doctor gave me Champix but it kept me up at night so I'm just taking it once a day intead of twice. One morning I woke up wondering why the lights were on. . . it was 7:30 and the sun was up. How unusual.
- cleared out the fridge. Trust me - this was a really big accomplishment. There were jars that expired in 2013! And 4 jars of gherkins (2 open). And four jars of raspberry jam (only one open). Does any one have any good recipies that call for rapberry jam? 
- got a stationary bike and TV and use it on week days. I tried to catch up on the Magicians but it's too slow - I should read the books again. Big Trouble in little China was good to watch as was the best of Johnny Carson. I need to dig up the scifi movie Split Second with Rutger Hauer; he's a cop who lives on coffee and chocolate. I'm thinking of watching the Buffy the Vampire Slayer series again (the movie was brilliant). There's a huge pile of movies for me to watch.
- joined an art club (woo hoo 10 % discount at the art store! Probably an evil conspiracy to buy more)
- I found my Google password which is fantastic. The geeks weren't able to recover the data from my laptop. Hopefully I can get it back soon - I hate borrowing Gerry's and i don't think he's too keen either.
- At least 5 bags of shedded stuff out for recycling. There were bills and tax stuff going back 20 years!
- art studio beside the shop getting ready - need flatpack assembled for that . . .

So now, flat pack or bike? . . . Coffee I think.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Doe, Good to see you and looks like you have been busy. I already drank a cup of coffee just reading your post. Come back more often ok.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can you get Baltic birch Monte. It usually comes 5×5.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay Doe! sounds like a fun retirement  could you come visit with your blower ? my shop could use a good dusting. 

Glad my work day is almost over. I'm going to go see Whit and work on some drawers and then come home and work some more on my lego drawer.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, I got tired reading everything you have done. That deserves a Marty nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I did a quick search for Baltic Birch plywood. Nobody carries anything but 4×8 sheets. The joy of living in the Boondocks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I suppose you could use 2 pieces 4×5 and 2 pieces 1×5. Use very flat 1/2" ply.


----------



## Gene01

Hey Doe, you didn't retire. You just changed jobs and took a cut in pay. 
Great to see your post. Don't be a stranger. 
Tell Gerry hi for me.

Monte, How close is Sioux Falls? Daniels-olsenhttp://danielsolsen.com/products/ carries the 5X5 BB.


----------



## Cricket

We are working on the flag issue. Can some of you flag my post here so that I can test if an email comes through, please?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Flagged as "Spam" per your request.


----------



## DIYaholic

Cricket,
I flagged your post as spam….


----------



## ssnvet

Re. the Super Bowl commercials…

Did anyone else think that they were over the top political? I read a news article today that 84 Lumber has been lambasted with criticism. Great marketing strategy… spend $1-3 million on a Super Bowl add, and then have your customers skewer you on-line and go shop at Home Depot, as a result.

I miss the Clydesdales and cute puppies.


----------



## Redoak49

Yes..missed the Clydesdales and dogs.


----------



## 000

> We are working on the flag issue. Can some of you flag my post here so that I can test if an email comes through, please?
> 
> - Cricket


Flagged as offensive and abusive! I don't think those are working either


----------



## firefighterontheside

If memory serves, Sioux Falls is like 4 hours from Pierre.

I got my toggle clamp so I can finish my sled. Still need to build a fence though. Think I'll buy some melamine for that from menards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about if I flag Randy as abusive. Will that help?


----------



## mojapitt

Puppies and Clydesdales missed here also. Politics doesn't belong there.


----------



## mojapitt

About 6 hours to Sioux Falls, just seems like 12


----------



## Cricket

Not luck yet on flag reports. They are still working on it.

Will ask again tomorrow or so.


----------



## bandit571

Pulled Pork on a bowl of Rice for supper tonight….better hurry..

had to shim one foot on that dresser….uneven floor down there. been seeing what I can stash where…..keeps up, and there may be a big sale on FeeBay later this month….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> We are working on the flag issue. Can some of you flag my post here so that I can test if an email comes through, please?
> 
> - Cricket


Flagged as Offensive. lol


----------



## bandit571

Snuck down to the shop…..yep, still there. Waiting on the supper to settle in.

Beka: That Craftsman plane has a serious issue with the sole…..I'll need to flatten it a bit, before it can be usable….
It may also get a new lever cap, and an iron…....Work in Progress.

Ate too much, need a nap….


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I think I like your governor.


----------



## bandit571

May take the camera back down to the shop for a few things…...might be a few more chisels down there, than I thought…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

What did you hear about him?


----------



## bandit571

What one sees, when they get down the stairs…









And, yes, that light is that bright. Need to get this mess out of the basement….









By Order/Decree of the Boss.

Added a keeper so things won't walk off a shelf….









Need to find homes for these things…









And, build a better box for these…









Gonna take awhile…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Do you have dirt floors and walls or are the walls covered with some kind of spray sealant?

Your wife mush love you very much with all that stuff/mess down there around her washer and dryer.

Thank God for patient women


----------



## mojapitt

Something broken on the tablesaw. Too cold to take it apart now.


----------



## mojapitt

Needing a Marty report.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Any idea what broke? Does it work at all or just one of those little get around to fixing it when you can type failures?


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: Concrete floors. Walls are Field Stone with a rich mortar "Parge" that was painted a few times. Parge is flaking off in places. The Boss was down there the other day, running a broom and dustpan around, while my son and I moved stuff around, and out the door.

Marty Report….....


----------



## mojapitt

I think it is a broken bolt. Unfortunately, it's the one that holds the lift assembly in place.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah that's probably gonna need to be fixed sooner than later. Hopefully it's that simple (and easy to get to) and nothing more complicated.


----------



## mojapitt

From what I see, I will have to take the deck off the saw. Only 11° now. So it will be done later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Here I am… Got some redness starting in my left leg. Got meds for that. Gotta go back Wednesday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

also having issues wth my keyboard. gonna sit quiet tonight…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: medium rare?


----------



## ssnvet

Glued up the second frame on the hope chest… It's moving along.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully the worst of it will heal quickly.

Can't help with the keyboard. Where's Jeff?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Shop is looking good Bandit just need to make more storage boxes or dressers.

That sucks Monte. The tablesaw is a important machine for you. Hope it is an easy fix.

Glad they let you out on good behavior Marty (or maybe you was bad) .... Here is what I know about keyboards


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## bandit571

Might get into the 60s tomorrow, around here, with Thunderstorms mixed in…..then snow on Thursday,,,,,then 50s by Sunday…..welcome to Ohio…..If'n ya don't like the weather, wait a day or two…


----------



## bandit571

4 cats in the house..and not one of them is a mouser? have one that will kill squirrels, another that will catch Bats….none that will catch a mouse? maybe I'm feeding these free-loaders too much?


----------



## bandit571

Had enough fun for a day…

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## DIYaholic

Good Night, Gracie….


----------



## Gene01

Bill, he pushed for and signed MO's right to work law recently.

Matt, the hope chest panel is really nice. Anxious to see it all assembled. It's gonna be awesome.
That Lord of the Rings pic is great!

Monte, that's probably too far, right? My go to supplier is in Tucson. That's 5 hours. But, we have family there, so its not so bad. Phoenix is closer, but I avoid that place like the plague.

Mark, that's funny.


----------



## boxcarmarty

monteeeeee,i''''''ll trade a tblesaw fro a keybrrrrrrd


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Gene, he said he was gonna push for that. I like him so far.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I have 2 new keyboards here you can have. One has Russian characters on it, but you have time to figure it out.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I was planning on learning that tomorrow…..

Got my laptop now so you don't hafta read my mind…..


----------



## Gene01

Thats great, Marty. It was getting dark in there.


----------



## theoldfart

Adaptive tool holding

















no red for me Marty, just blue


















Marty, sounsd like your outlook is gonna make you well pretty quick. Keep on smiling.


----------



## mudflap4869

Old Fart, Did it get your attention? I hurt just looking at it. I have hit them with hammers, cut them on table saws and band-saws. I also put a welders chipper through my left thumb. It took more than 20 years for that one to completely heal. Candy sometimes calls me Tim the tool man, and says that I own interest in an ER.
*GOOD MORNING NUBBERS!* 
Doe, it is great to hear from you. It sounds like you need to apply for a job somewhere so you can get some rest. I was exhausted just thinking about all the work you have done in retirement. Relax, take a deep breath and enjoy a glass of wine. 100 years from now no-one will remember all that effort, so how important could it be today? That has been my motto for years, and when I die the mess will be left for someone else to clean up. At least they have a reason to remember me.
Bandit, you need to listen to the song Yakity Yak.
69 for a high yesterday, and started out at 53 this morning. Next month we will have a blizzard that will shut down the whole state. That's OKLAHICKY for you.


----------



## bandit571

Um


----------



## theoldfart

Flap, it didn't hurt much at first, then …..... ow!

Oh yea, this is the third time I've done in my thumb, all while skiing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fart, you've givin' me some inspiration…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Can someone explain how right to work is a good thing? I see a lot more cons then pros in it.


----------



## diverlloyd

That's invitive fart.


----------



## bandit571

Not sure which is worse this morning….
The view outside the window..
The view when I looked in the mirror..
Or, seeing Mudflap's avatar, this early in the morning….BEFORE I have had my Mountain Dew….

Checked on a tater bin last night…....spuds were trying to grow taters in there! Might have been a little too long between use. Bin and all will be going out the door…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Old fart, I've done that to my thumb skiing. Skiers thumb. It's sad that there's a name for it. I used to use poles with the the full hand wrap thingy. That's what did it to me. Luckily I bent those poles real bad when I broke my leg so my leg saved my thumbs. This year I sprained my knee really bad at Vail.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A couple inches snow overnight and continue thru tomorrow. Cool too.

At least you are back Marty. When your laptop keyboard quits it is not as easy to fix though.

Skiing is hard on a person, Bill knows some about that too.


----------



## Gene01

Guess it depends on your viewpoint, DL. A right to work law doesn't prohibit unions. It just gives employees more opportunities. At least, it did for me.
AZ, where I live, has always been a RTW state and there are plenty of union jobs here. I've never been in a unionized job and, I did well. Always negotiated my own salary and bennies. My philosophy was, if I was unhappy, I could leave.


----------



## bandit571

Funniest scene: Watching two 2nd "Louies" try to ski down a small, tree covered hill, on cross-country skis…...yep, hit almost half the trees. Grayling, MI…south range, indirect fire OP. 2' of snow in march?

I figured there is much more safer ways to get down snow covered hills….I hopped into the warm SUSV and drove down to pick them up…


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, one of my "incidents" was skiers thumb. The repair was worse than the injury. They drill a hole through the bone, pull the detached tendon through it and thread it through a button to hold it in place while it heals. Never used a ski strap inbounds after that. I telemark and do backcountry so I never use straps unless we are skinning.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey, I looked at my avatar and didn't see anything but a sex symbol. Bandit on the other hand was only made to scare little babies with.


----------



## bandit571

Yep…









Weather outside is getting worse….view in the mirror hasn't changed…even after the first Mountain Dew of the morning, Mudflap still looks…...like a mudflap.

Might get motivated, after Lunch…don't want to rush anything. Too nasty outside to haul a lot of junk out to the curb…might just hide here from Mr. Gumption all day…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I see your side but it seems to take more away from the employees then it gives at least how it reads.im glad it worked out for you though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Luckily my thumb wasn't that bad. That sounds fun though. I like to cross country ski when I can. Not enough snow yet this year though.
I won't go into all the details of them putting my tibia back together, but it involved these. I had them taken out 13 months later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If anybody has ever rebuilt a 1925 Oldsmobile please speak up. It's kinda tricky making new parts when the old parts are half rotted away.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, no hardware for me up to this point. Our idea of cross country skiing is skinning up Mt. Washington's back side and then skiing down the Amanousic Ravine. Gets your heart pumping!


----------



## Festus56

Looks like fun Bill. Guess they don't have drawings readily available for those.


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Bill. That's a lot of hardware. Bet you got wanded at the airport.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't want to get into a labor argument, but I don't believe that a person should have to join a union to work for a particular employer. I believe right to work also gives a person recourse if fired for no reason. When you have the "right to work" it's not as easy to get fired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I did some searching Mark. If there's drawings I didn't find them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember going thru a metal detector. I dont think it detected the titanium.


----------



## mojapitt

In most cases, implants don't set off metal detectors. However, I have heard of people carrying proof of it in case they are stopped.

I see a lot of hardware scarier than those screws.


----------



## rhybeka

/grumble/ how does one fix a tight 'drawer'?

@Bandit sowwy - I didn't get to use it if at all before I decided to take it apart and clean it and misplaced teh bolt.

at least I know why I have a headache today. stupid weather. Get to use the lathe at Whits this afternoon. woohoo!


----------



## Gene01

Phyl has a fake knee and, as of last Dec., a new shoulder. She carries a card. She's only been wanded once. That was in Tokyo. The very nice Japanese ladies took her in a private room and had her show them the scar. Typical of the culture, they were so very aplogetic. Turns out, they didn't understand the card.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill scroll down to the bottom of this link their are a lot of companies you can call or emailhttps://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hemmings.com/magazine/hmn/2004/07/Wood-Replacement-Parts/1280879.html%3Famp%3D1?client=safari


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, very good AJ. I may get to a point where I need some expertise. Also I will pass this on to my uncle doing the car. Thanks.


----------



## CFrye

OUCH! Kevin!
Beka, Plane or sand the perimeter? Wax?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill my union you are placed into a shop. And the reason for that is the five year apprenticeship and the degree we get when done with our schooling. It a choice to work union or not that's fine and a non union guy working at a union company I think is fine also. But they should not get any of the union benefits if they don't have to pay dues. I also don't understand why people only want to work at a single place their must be more jobs in a local area except one place. If it's because those people make more money then I can understand that but the reason union people make better pay is because of the collective bargaining. One person bargaining for their pay is good but a group is better. I have worked both styles and have been treated better at the union shops then non and also made double the pay. But that rate I was also more skilled and educated by the apprenticeship. i believe that you should get equal pay for equal work wether your union or not. i also think prevailing wage should stay I think under paying someone is rediculous and won't shop at a place that does it.


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem bill I have a lot of issues with finding parts for my Datsun so I know a lot of odd places to look.


----------



## bandit571

Being retired, I am not getting into the "Right to Work" laws…..seen both sides.

Gene: Who is that CharlieL, and what does he have against Stumpy?

Bill: My late Uncle Wayne might have been of some help….but he mainly restored Fords. not sure IF his son at Silverado Trucks, in Sidney,OH does much…..although he did inherit all of his Dad's stuff…


----------



## bandit571

Beka: You need to buy one of those magnets on a stick ( pick up tools) at harbor freight, and run it around the room.

Saw several knobs for a Stanley #45 of Fleabay today…...all had a bolt through them. there were a lot of bolts for auction on there, as well. Mainly those thumbscrews for a #45/55…..maybe a ten spot.

I MIGHT get motivated after a bit, and wander off to the shop…..need to layout stuff for a tray..to hold these "toys" in..









Maybe a "Mini-tote"? Something that could fit in a drawer?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, at one time I had the schematics for a 1909 Ford panel body, not sure what ever happened to them…..


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, darned if I know on either count. He was pointed to Stumpy's site. Hope he takes the hint.


----------



## Gene01

DL, the union's apprenticeship programs are a great thing. Especially with the demise of good trade schools. My son paid good $ for an18 mo. Diesel mech. School. He got a job because of the cert. but, not working on diesels only. He would have been better off had he been apprenticed. He now works for FEDEX maintaining OTR rigs.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: He then turned on me, as well. No reply, as I no longer feed trolls….


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like Mark is sending me some of his snow. Hopefully I can send it on to Jeff and Marty asap.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't send it here, I gotta track back up to Indy tomorrow…..


----------



## Festus56

The way it piles up here I do not think we are sending any away. Getting more tonight they say.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene it's like anything else it has it's good points and bad points. I'm a firm union believer, they have brought a lot of good laws to the work place but I will say some unions abuse the negotiations and some members abuse the policies along with the union halls interpreting the contracts the way they want and not how it's written. Like I worked a 16 hour shift the drive another 15hours and pulled another 30 hours straight. When we got back at 8 in the morning we was told we had a 8 hour safety class that we had to be at. When the pay check came through it was short by about $4500 they tried to say that since we drove that didn't count toward our hours so they put us at straight time then since we went to the safety class that counted as starting a different shift so straight time again. My hall told he to be thankful they even paid me for the class and not bitch about what I was owed since I had a job. I had to file a greivence with the international and they said I and my coworker was owed that plus some. My company paid us the difference after I brought it up before I went to the international. The hall had to pay the extra since they didn't go by the contract. The company had no issues with it, they are good people and I can't complain about them at all. But the uaw irritates the crap out of me they have no training and are pretty much unskilled labor and make what they do plus profit sharing. That's good for them but not so much for the company and to the consumer since we have to pay that extra. $50000 grand for a truck that is a small house/rental property. Maybe right to work will help that which would be good. I also think that anyplace that pays employees should also be required to have money management classes and the more the employees make the more classes they should have. I have seen many coworkers start making good money for our area and then go out and buy a brand new house with a couple cars/truck a motorcycle or two then figure out they can't afford it. One was paying for a corvette for ten years I worked with him that he didn't have for a couple years before that. They just rolled over his debt into his new truck then new car. Anyways that's my rant about that I think we would be better off with a bit more education on that. That's good for you kid also I have a buddy who is a diesel mech he likes it and make good money he works on trucks and repairs trailers. Their tools are outrageous. Him and another friend had a conversation about at our group dinner last Saturday. Talking about 15000 on a tool box and another 5000 on a smaller one plus always buying the new tools that are out. I thought woodworking was pricey.

Bill let me know if you find prints for that I may know a couple of old restorers I can ask if you don't.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've made %75 of the based on the old parts, but a few parts are more far gone. I'll let ya know if I get to a point where I can't figure it out. Thanks AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just talked to the dad of one of Liam's classmates. He runs a tree service. He's gonna keep an eye out for box elder, hickory, maple, walnut. The problem is that he has to cut them up to get out of most yards. As soon as he can get one out whole he will let me know. He should be able to just set it on the trailer with a bobcat.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…...happy Tuesday…? Is that a thing? I think Tuesday is a largely overlooked day….....

Great post Doe! I drank a whole beer reading it instead of coffee…...the work day is over!

Marty…good to see your humor is still in tact…..(or is it??) JK…..hope you heal quick….

Thanks for hanging onto the snow Mark….just freezing rain here this AM…..had a car doing a slow motion slide in front of me today while I was taking a left onto the highway on a green light…..sheer panic on her face!

Interesting build Bill…...I started my manufacturing career in the old car business….rubber parts…..I recognize several of those dealer names on AJ's link…....kind of miss the old car biz…...lot's of good people out there willing to spend any amount of money to get their ride done…..

Doing these hand rubbed finishes is hard work….I'm pooped….


----------



## JL7

> I just talked to the dad of one of Liam s classmates. He runs a tree service. He s gonna keep an eye out for box elder, hickory, maple, walnut. The problem is that he has to cut them up to get out of most yards. As soon as he can get one out whole he will let me know. He should be able to just set it on the trailer with a bobcat.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good connection Bill….that's the way to do it…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I like your take on unions. I have a bachelor degree in collective bargaining and labor law. We learned a lot about why unions came about, coal mines and such. Unions can be good, but not all are good. Like you say, what good is it if unskilled labor makes what they make and then the car plant is forced out of the area, even out of the country.


----------



## Gene01

There are a few Scotch sippers here, aren't there? 
I happened on to a pretty good one I'd like to share. It's distilled in Tucson but, don't let that put you off. They don't call it "Scotch". It's single malt whisky. It's Del Bac Dorado. 
My Scotch of choice has been Glen Fiddich, Glen Livet or Glen Morangie, so you know my tastes aren't all that sophisticated. But this stuff is really smooth with a hint of something I can't identify. They use Mesquite instead of peat. Maybe that's it. 
If you like a nip of Scotch, give it a try. 
To further put you off, I found it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps,

Spent the day in Bean Town at Mass General for a Cat Scan and minor procedure. Thanks to Tom Brady we had to fight the victory parade traffic.

We were stuck on the highway off ramp just 3 blocks from the hospital for a half hour and finally I had to jump out of the car and walk in for fear I would lose my time slot. My wife didn't make it in for another hour. Verdict, I still have a lot of inflammation in my colon and the perf is still leaking. So they can't remove the abscess drain. :^(

I did manage to glue up the rest of the raised panels…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I hate to say that about the uaw since my grandpa was a shift manager and passed away two weeks before he retired. My grandma received his retirement no the full but surviving benifits for 25 years till she passed. But he worked his way up to the top started out when he couldn't read and my grams taught him how as he moved up. I do think the UAW does get by with a bit to much. One of my buddies works at ford and talks about how hard it is and he doesn't think anyone of us could keep up. I told him I would work two of his shifts and he could work one of mine welding and beating out some 1" copper at the pace I worked at. Swinging a 30lb log on a stick on red hot copper for 7 1/2 hours I think is a bit more demanding. But I could do assembly line stuff for more then a couple days so he's got me there. I have been pretty good at being able to look at things from more then a single view point.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, that is gonna be a real family heirloom. I love the mahogany.


----------



## ssnvet

Here's the parade on TV at the restaurant we stopped at for supper. This was 20 miles north of the city and half the peeps there had Pats jerseys on


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt. why does the end panel grain run vertically and the front panel run horizontally???


----------



## Gene01

Matt, sure hope everything heals up soon.
On another note, thats one fine looking chest.


----------



## bandit571

Got a bit of the pine scraps put to some sort of use….









Working on a tote that will fit into a drawer on the dresser….here is half of the toys that will go in it..









Waiting on the glue to dry, maybe tomorrow, I can add a handle. Might even get a couple dividers for the inside of it….we'll see…


----------



## DonBroussard

Sounds like Matt and I have a similar issue "down there". I had surgery this morning to lay open a fistula and remove a second abscess. No shop work for me for a couple of weeks until it closes up. The good side is that I do have some local pain, but it's already better than the "before" picture. I have some sense about what it might feel to drop the soap in a prison shower . . .

Marty-Hang in there!

Jeff!

74-I thought about you and other Canadian LJs when I saw this very cute video: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjsmofTufRAhXHrVQKHeOlBP8QyCkIJjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6k9nd4EIQ94&usg=AFQjCNEt4-l0I30zzDGDZ1QecDzqFzWTg. It's about a young Canadian sweeping the swimming pool/hockey rink with a tricycle Zamboni.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This might be a good deal wth the two vises on it. I don't know what they are, but…...
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/tld/5973543474.html


----------



## bandit571

getting a bad case of the "Yawn-a-minutes"....might be about time to call it a day….


----------



## DIYaholic

> ....might be about time to call it a day….
> 
> - bandit571


Sunday
Monday
Tuesday
Wednesday
Thursday
Friday &
Saturday are already taken….
What will you call it???


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpyday


----------



## Festus56

Monte I have the drawing done but having problems getting the dimensions to work right after I re-scaled it, Can you print it out full size and use it for a template? The pattern is about 10" x 32" for the hole drilling area.


----------



## mojapitt

I can print it


----------



## Festus56

Just sent you an e-mail, let me know if it works


----------



## mojapitt

I have the email. It will be Thursday before I can print it


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, Plane or sand the perimeter? Wax?
> 
> - CFrye


There's shims between the shelf and the slides so I may be able to remove some there and it will help. I'm guessing the shelf/unit isn't as square as it was due to the move from Whit's to my house so that could be playing in.

@Bandit I have one of those  best money I've spent in a while! and thanks for the heads up - I'll take a gander.

and now… cable management… trying to figure out the best way to do it in my new entertainment center and not have a rats nest in the back


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck beka wire organization is a pain.


----------



## bandit571

Cable/wire ties work nicely. In the "bad old days" we had to "lace" all the wires up with a twine-like string.

Top of the Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy. You too, Flash!


----------



## Gene01

+ 1 for cable ties…and power strips. It helps to tag each cable, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy said I had to go to work again…..


----------



## rhybeka

booo! it's overrated - I'm there now 

I went with these







and these so I can label which black cable is for which device.









I've luckily already got a nice surge protector - a bit too nice - it has a few of those power saving outlets that I can't figure out how they actually 'work' since the directions don't say :\


----------



## mojapitt

2 years ago I decided to marry the greatest woman I ever met. And if she doesn't kill me, I think it's still the perfect match.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't know if Gary is listening, but happy birthday to him.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-ho Nubbers…

The worst part of taking a day off is coming back to work and finding all of the previous days [email protected] waiting for you in your in-basket. Just finished shoveling through it and it's almost LT already.

But I did find a nice piece of 1/2" plywood in the cut off pile that will work very nicely for the hope chest bottom panel. Now to figure out what to pay for it.



> Matt. why does the end panel grain run vertically and the front panel run horizontally???
> - boxcarmarty


All I can say is "because that's the way Norm did it on his NYWS plans". My first Hope chest went straight off his plans, This one has raised panels and mitered corners… the rest I kept the same.


----------



## bandit571

Snowing quite a bit, right now….starting to stick. 2-4" forecast…..

Might just go and hide out in the shop, today…


----------



## ssnvet

We got 5" last night and I was up at 5 a.m. to clean it up….

Now their saying that we'll get 6-8" tonight. Why did I even bother :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is at the doctor today. Anyone heard from him?


----------



## Gene01

Matt, because 8" is easier than 13"?


----------



## bandit571

Good thing I made a Donut Run this morning, BEFORE that white crap started falling….."raining" Snowballs outside at the moment…...


----------



## bandit571

Found a 3/4" dowel rod, that MIGHT make a handle for the Tote I'm trying to build….


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Cool out today, another 3" overnight but supposed to be near 50 deg. tomorrow. Takes me about an hour to clean the neighborhood sidewalks and driveways. At least here they appreciate it. In Gillette I only got one thank you in 8 years of cleaning sidewalks around two blocks.

Maybe get the three buckle display cases done today except for putting the glass in the doors. We will see how it goes.


----------



## ssnvet

Off to look at revising some crate designs this afternoon. Woodworking at it's finest :^p

I need to disassemble the jointer and lug it down the bulkhead steps. Anyone want to come over and help me?

5 bolts and a belt and 250 lbs. split up three ways.  Unfortunately, not divided equally. Still ~ a buck fifty on the table section (which I don't want to break down further).


----------



## Cricket

Okay, I need some help again, please.

Can you flag a few posts please so I can see if the email comes.

Also if a few of you could try to contact me through the Contact Us link, please?
http://lumberjocks.com/contact_us


----------



## Gene01

Done and done.


----------



## diverlloyd

Done flagged as abusive.


----------



## darinS

Flagged as abusive. Also tried to contact through supplied link.


----------



## Cricket

Happy dance. It is all working again!

Yeeeeehaw!


----------



## mojapitt

Taxes done and filed. Ugh


----------



## Festus56

Welcome darinS, I see your profile says you are in Billings also. Glad someone else can help share this snow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, if you got up at 5am for 5 inches, then you'll be able to sleep in for 8…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it's an accepted practice to orient the grain in the longer direction, as Matt has done.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was kicked, beaten, and had my hair pulled out today. That was all self inflicted while the nurse took of my bandages. I am scheduled for surgery Friday on my left hand and part of my left thigh, They tell me I'll feel better afterwards…..


----------



## Gene01

> I think it s an accepted practice to orient the grain in the longer direction, as Matt has done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Just curious, wonder why. I think either way would look just fine. But, Phyl will tell you, I have less than a discerning eye.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I would think all panels laying the same direction would look best…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, hoping for the best in your surgery.

Self abuse probably isn't the best answer.


----------



## bandit571

Lost the internet for a bit…..wound up restarting the computer….things are moving a little better, now.

Marty: Are they just going to remove the Extra Krispy parts? Hope they are right about feeling better ( mo pain killer?)

Tote is completed…Beka's Craftsman Plane-wannabe has been rehabbed…..Rehabbed a second plane, as well.

Film @ 2300Hrs….


----------



## bandit571

Matt: Drag Randy up that way…I hear he is an Expert at getting tools into shops….


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Man o man, did I ever screw up. Mounted a door on the jewely chest inside out. Now, there's 6 screw holes to be filled.
Think I'll head to the house.


----------



## bandit571

It is UGLY outside..









Tote is done and sitting in the drawer..









And Beka's plane is about..done..









been a decent day IN the shop…outside? Not so much. Too late to Hibernate?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Matt: Drag Randy up that way…I hear he is an Expert at getting tools into shops….
> 
> - bandit571


This may be true, but….
Putting them to use afterwards….
Not so much!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa Gene. You wanna borrow my glasses?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Gene, BTDT. Causes bad things to be said in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, my glasses work ok. It's my brain that needs recalibrated.

Monte, I may have muttered a "Shucky Darn" or two.

Might just add some walnut trim. Maybe a long coved handle. Not mistakes…Design opportunities….I hope.


----------



## theoldfart

Gene, don't feel bad. I've worn glasses all my life and they don't always help.









Could've sworn I checked everything!


----------



## JL7

Hey Don and Matt - speedy recovery to you both…..along with with Marty and Jim…..

Gene - the extra hole's sounds like a design "*opportunity*"..... looking forward to it! I understand this concept well….


----------



## JL7

Opps….you beat me to it Gene…..


----------



## MadJester

Hey there all! I haven't been over here in a bit…I've got a lot on my plate….as some of you already know, Gryphon aka Shop Dog, is at the vet hospital right now….his condition is the same, but it's not great. He definitely has strep in his urine, and he definitely has sludge in his gallbladder…he is on medication for both. He has been refusing food, and although he ate a bit tonight, I told them to go ahead with the nose tube for liquid feeding tomorrow if he didn't eat what was left for him tonight (honestly, the little bit he ate today wouldn't keep a bird going…)....We are waiting on the results of his liver biopsy to tell us more info…hoping very much that it is the same, or a different infection…or at the least, something that can be treated. They have still not ruled out possible cancer. I'll try to keep you updated, but I'm doing better with posting on FB if you have an account over there…..thanks to those that have already sent well wishes….I appreciate it…this has been a very trying time for me….it came on him quite sudden last week…


----------



## JL7

Hey Sue, here's to the shop dog…....best wishes…..


----------



## CFrye

Hubby bought me an aircraft carrier for Valentine's Day!! Stanley Bailey No. 8 (type 11, I think). Way better than flowers, WHOOP WHOOP!!
He got a work bench with two vises for his Valentine's Day.



























We got a few other things, too. The cast iron skillet is his.


----------



## bandit571

Sue: We wish the best for Gryphon, hope he recovers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good stuff there Candy. We've been using a cast iron skillet for about 3 weeks. It's much better than our old "nonstick" skillet.


----------



## bandit571

> - boxcarmarty


Marty: you are working the poor guy too hard, he's all worn out…


----------



## JL7

Nice scores Candy and Jim….!! But beware that skillet….looks like trouble…...

Bandit…my friends Dad passed and left him with tons of weird collectibles (Sue would be in 7th heaven with this stash).....among them these planes:





































Would you be willing to clean them up? I'll send the return shipping $$ plus some extra walking around cash….but only if you want the challenge…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, our new governor was doing some training with the St. Louis FD today. At which he announced the new State Emergency Management director, an acquaintance of mine who volunteered for us a long time ago and is also on the FEMA task force. I imagine he will step down from that though. He's shown great support for emergency services so far. Something which his predecessor did not do. I was pretty ashamed of the way he handled the Michael Brown riot situation.


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: sure, send them on down…..might take a weekend to do…I might even have a wood knob to replace the missing one..do you need the Mailing addy?


----------



## JL7

Very cool Bandit….no rush on the turn around…...can you PM the address? Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: PM sent.


----------



## Gene01

> Opps….you beat me to it Gene…..
> 
> - JL7


Great minds…etc., Jeff. It'll work out I think.

Sue, give Gryph an extra ear scratch from his buddy, Gene. Tell him I'm thinking of him. He's a sweety.


----------



## CFrye

Jeff, fear not, the skillet is for Jim to cook with, and that is all. Nice lot of planes! Sorry for your friend's loss.



> I think it s an accepted practice to orient the grain in the longer direction, as Matt has done.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That makes sense, to me, from a strength point of view. 
Nice tote, Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, I'm very sorry to hear about Gryphon, hopefully he'll pull through…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, what's the latest with your puppy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, there ain't nothin' better then a good iron…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Still snowing and 10 deg. going to be 45 tomorrow so it better change something overnight.

Sorry about the shop dog Sue. Hope all works out well and soon.

Gene if it were not for happy mistakes life would be boring around here. They happen everyday.

Happy Valentines day for Jim and Candy. Nice haul there.

Nice batch of planes Jeff, even better after getting Banditisized.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, what s the latest with your puppy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


She completed her rehab for her narcotics addiction…..


----------



## CFrye

> Marty, what s the latest with your puppy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> She completed her rehab for her narcotics addiction…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Successfully?


----------



## Gene01

> Marty, what s the latest with your puppy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> She completed her rehab for her narcotics addiction…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Successfully?
> 
> - CFrye


Hope so. I hear relapses can cause them to be a real bitch.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like about 3" of snow outside, according to the steps on the step ladder out back.

Might be all gone by Friday, too….wish it would stay away….

Didn't do a whole lot today….even the parking lot nap was cut short. Went through Lowes today, and did not buy anything but some over priced sanding belts….


----------



## bigblockyeti

It finally started snowing here just outside of the mistake on the lake around 4:30 and wasn't sticking until recently. Just came in from the shop a half hour ago and we've got just under an inch. The street rippers are on patrol tailgating out salt and ripping out all the halfa$$ed patches they'll get paid overtime to halfa$$ again. It's supposed to be 54 on Saturday so it's not needed but that level of common sense has been legislated away around here quite some time ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

It is the 3rd cast iron skillet for my collection. 10"= cornbread only. 14"= anything I can outrun. New 8"= who knows yet. I am sure I have said it before, but it bears repeating, *" I can't afford this high maintenance woman."*. She wanted to go to the antique mall, but it was me who went bankrupt in the process. Then when we went to Wally world, she danged near made me cry when she asked for my bank card to pay for all that crap. Oh Well, it's only my life's blood.
Congrats, Monte.
Happy birthday Gary.
Get well Gryphon, Marty, Don, Andy, Matt and all you mentally ill weirdos out there.


----------



## bandit571

"Say Good Night, Gracie"


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning all. Stumpy's off to another store gig in Atlanta. So what can we get away with while he is gone?


> ?


?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Mike!

Hmmmmm…. the game is afoot!

Nice work Bandit!  hopefully you can find a use for it  I have yet to get back into my shop. bleh. I really need to finish my version 1 plane till that's on the wall.

Candy/Jim I'm jealous!

Sue - I'll be praying for Gryph. Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Gene01

Gary is a year older? Well, happy belated? birthday, my friend.

Yeti, you have a way with words. Very funny discription of road maintenance by committee.

Bandit, which brand didja buy? Lowes carries some pretty good ones sold under the Shopsmith brand. They don't load up easily and last and last. They are a bit more than lesser brands, though.

MM, whatever you can get away with will serve him right for flying off to warm Atlanta and leaving you stuck in the frozen north.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue best wishes for your fur baby.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I thought she said her dog was sick?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothin' starts a mornin' like a Carnation Essential and a handful of pills. Whatever happened to good 'ole coffee and bacon???


----------



## Gene01

> I thought she said her dog was sick?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Hee hee


----------



## mojapitt

> Nothin starts a mornin like a Carnation Essential and a handful of pills. Whatever happened to good ole coffee and bacon???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Age my friend


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
That has been my experience with the ShopSmith brand sandpaper as well. It has become the go to for my ROS.


----------



## bandit571

Got the red belts, a 5-pack was $10…...a single SS was $7…...was too far and nasty out, to drive up to Harbor freight for a pack of theirs.

Waiting on that 3" thick blanket of white stuff to just fade away…..

Mountain Dew, Pills, and an Apple Fritter….that donut shop also makes a Maple & BACON frosted donut…...


----------



## mojapitt

Maple/ bacon long johns are a favorite here.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Already almost 20 deg. already headed for 45 !!

Still coffee and bacon here. Must not be that old yet.

Time to make more of your own videos Mike. Surprise him with a new one.

I can not seem to find any good sandpaper here.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, how big would you drill holes for a 2'×4' coffee table cribbage board?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning!
Yeah, Moustache Mikes workshop!
I'll have a maple and bacon donut, thank you. I keep wanting to make pancakes with bacon in them, but the fam thinks it sounds gross.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubber-dubbers….

After straining in the shadows over my bench to put cleats in the hope chest to support the bottom, I'm looking for improving my lighting. I've got another two bulb T12 fixture stashed and the one I have up already drives me crazy with the ballast hum (really old recycled fixture), so I think I'm going to ditch the ballast and put in direct wire T8 LED bulbs.

Jeff… didn't you just do this? How do you like the results?

Any body want to chime in with a recommendation for heat of light? I'm thinking 4,000 K (cool white).

I field stripped the jointer last night in the barn and brought the parts I could carry myself into the basement. The fence alone must way 50 lbs. It's quite the tank. My wife's sis is coming this weekend for their dad's BD. Her hubby is 6'6" & 240 lbs, so I'm hoping he gets wrangled into coming, as he's been know to work for beer :^)


----------



## Festus56

I would probably do at least 1/4". 5/16" probably would be better then use about 2 1/2" dowels for the pegs. Or wooden toy axles with the knobs on the end. Drill them 3/8" to 1/2" deep.

Did you get the layout printed?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just settled for oatmeal with maple syrup on it.


----------



## mojapitt

It's printed. Gotta figure out if I will inlay lines or draw them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, my first impression of light warmth is that I like the warmer better, but I eventually get used to it and it doesn't matter to me. But if I had the choice I would go with 4000 or warmer.


----------



## Festus56

Good deal, would look cool with inlayed lines. I might have to try that. I have a drilling template for mine and also a regular size board.

I like about 68 to 75 degrees warm myself!


----------



## ssnvet

Snowing hard now… 8" to 12" is supposed to drop today. Kids had a snow day called so I stole my daughter's little Toyota Matrix with AWD, thinking this would improve my chances of actually getting home. There's one hill that I have to climb (or take a lengthy detour) that usually has several cars sideways and in the ditch.

Note to self, our next vehicle MUST have 4WD/AWD. It's Mainiac land… what was I ever thinking. I kick myself a hundred times for not fixing our old Suburban after the head gasket blew. But we feared a warped head or cracked block and let it go. Darn, I miss that thing! 225,000 miles and ran really well.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, bacon bits, the real stuff, broken up in the batter, or sprinkled on while frying, is yummy. The latter method makes it easy to customize your own. But, oatmeal and Maple syrup ain't half bad, neither.

Matt, 5000 is closer to "daylight" but casts a sorta bluish tint. Still, for my old eyes, 5000 is better. 
Hey, you be careful. Surely, straining isn't good for your gut issues. Beer is cheap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't have anything but 4wd or awd in MO. In mainiac land I'd have a snocar


----------



## bandit571

Local weather reporting station here in town, says we got about…5.5" of the white crap overnight.

Also had the usual drivers that seem to forget how to drive in the stuff…...one took out a power pole, the other bounced off a semi..IN town. Level 1 Snow Emergency in the county.

Talked the Boss out of going appliance shopping today….somehow. I am not hauling a washer/dryer all-in-one thingy in the van..today. Let alone dragging it down the steps, AND bringing the old two up the steps….not gonna happen. I will let the pros deliver and haul away, thank you very much.


----------



## ssnvet

The more I read up on the light color thing… the more nebulous it gets. For everyone who says A there's someone else who says B.

~4" down and snowing very hard now.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, my LEDS are 4000. Regardless, I wouldn't give them up. One of the great advancements in my shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mark, how big would you drill holes for a 2 ×4 coffee table cribbage board?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I may have some big pegs that'll work for ya, but it's gonna be a couple of days before I can get to the shop and look…..

matt, I use 8000K fluorescent in my shop which is considered daylight…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I won t have anything but 4wd or awd in MO. In mainiac land I d have a snocar
> 
> - firefighterontheside


In mainiac land I'd have a motorhome…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, hope you get to your shop sooner than later.

The cribbage coffee table will probably be built over next 2-3 months. Low priority project for a friend of mine.


----------



## bandit571

Fried a couple eggs, a slice of Bologna, added a slice of cheese. Wheat bread was used to soak up the butter in the skillet. Stack the mess together, and call it Lunch.

maybe go out a buy an old SUSV? Aka M-973?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I go back in for surgery tomorrow morning, they'll keep me overnight and be back home Saturday morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dad has a M715, it does pretty good about getting places…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Good luck on the surgery Marty


----------



## darinS

Thanks Mark. I pop in and out of this thread. Yeah, enjoying the snow here in Billings, no I'm not a skier.

*Bandit* That little skiff of snow??? I need to send you a few more inches from MT.


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up three block planes a little bit ago…..had to clean me hands up, Before I could even touch the keyboard….

I think that will be about it, for today….


----------



## Gene01

Marty, hope the surgery goes really well and healing is fast.


----------



## ssnvet

My wife texted to tell me that the road I normally commute home is closed due to a tractor trailer that jackknifed on the very hill I mentioned earlier. Looks like I'm taking the highway home through Dovah. I should stop at the likah stoh.

As someone not native to New England, I'm still trying to figure out where they hide all their Rs. I have found some of the hiding spots… i.e. my wife's name is Leeser, and people fly to Florider to escape the wintah.


----------



## Festus56

Hope all goes well tomorrow Marty and you get all better and back to the shop in good time.

We have had record snow the last 2 months and are ahead for this month and people are still crashing. In MT you kind of expect them to be able to drive in the stuff after that long. Guess they never learn.

Darin I am not a skier either, give that up for my health about 35 yrs ago.


----------



## Festus56

40 degrees change made a big difference between this morning plowing and now


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Praying for a good outcome for your surgery.


----------



## ssnvet

The journey begins….

On Comet, on Cupid, on Donner and Blitzen!


----------



## mojapitt

Be safe Matt


----------



## Gene01

> In MT you kind of expect them to be able to drive in the stuff after that long. Guess they never learn
> 
> - Festus56


Some people just shouldn't be allowed to eat with a fork, Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I not only want you to have a good outcome with your surgery, I am hoping that your surgeon has a very good day as well.


----------



## boxcarmarty

They just moved surgery up from 10:30 to 8:00. I'd rather let the doctors sleep in…..


----------



## mojapitt

The doctor will just down a couple Red Bulls and go for it


----------



## mojapitt

I love weather forecasts. We are now 54° with an expected high of 42°


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I love weather forecasts. We are now 54° with an expected high of 42°
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I hope you get there Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I meant to say sno cat, not car.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, what they all said.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy day here. An assistant chief of the FD from when I was a kid passed away. I'm the only one who knows him, but we are putting up the big flag at his wake tomorrow and have all three trucks in the procession on Saturday. I've been plannng it all today in contact with his family. I grew up with his kids. Black bunting for the fire truck, moveups to our stations from neighboring departments. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## CFrye

> I meant to say sno cat, not car.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


OK, that makes more sense. I searched 'snocar' and got a video of a guy doing trick pool shots around a girl in high heels and a mini skirt!

Marty, Matt, Don, Andy, Jim, Gryph (and any others I missed) prayers for y'all.


----------



## Festus56

Bill glad you guys do that also. That is a real special tribute to the man and his family. I have been part of alot of them and they are all touching.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be glad when I can do some of the cooking again, all this healthy crap that Debbie fixes is getting old…..


----------



## mojapitt

Found broken piece on tablesaw










My "helper" said that he thought planer needed new blades cause it was cutting hard. What do you suppose caused this?










Only one blade damaged.


----------



## ssnvet

Got home o.k. It took a while, but was uneventful. Our drive had a 3' deep and 15' wide drift behind the snow plow berm…. Had to leave the car in the street untill I could plow it out. We got ~13", but it's light fluffy stuff and the tractor snow blower ate it up. Didn't finished up untiill 8:30 …

Here's the official snow gage…









And here I am putting the tractor away…









Pics compliments of my wife's phone while she shuffled cars… They look correct on the iPad, but posted sideways


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, Monte.
Wow, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm jealous Matt. I did see a flurry here today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, one blade doesn't make much since. Maybe made of an inferior metal that softened when overheated…..


----------



## mojapitt

One blade makes no sense. Could be defective blade. Could be defective "helper".


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… Your hard on your tools :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe took too big of a bite…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that top break looks older then the two on the bottom and to the left of the top is that another crack?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's my vehicle for mainiac land.


----------



## bandit571

Had a Delta "lunchbox" planer do that…..one of the bolts had loosened up, and then shot out through the back of the planer…Made a Mell of a Hess…..

Maybe Super Dave can silver braze the TS parts back together?

Got one too many block planes in the shop…..wonder IF Jeff would notice…....


----------



## bandit571

> Here s my vehicle for mainiac land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 A Webbed foot Slug Bug…...still doesn't have a heater?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I come from a family that is hard on tools.

There is no fresh break on the tablesaw trunion. I think it was broken when I got it and simply gave up.


----------



## mojapitt

This would work for Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a sno cat…....as opposed to the slug bug sno car.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, mine can run over yours


----------



## mojapitt

Tablesaw part ordered. I had new blades for the planer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mine is probably faster than yours and they are very far apart.


----------



## Festus56

Monte your bad luck comes in bunches. Never saw just one blade damaged, no idea .

Ok Matt you won this time. We only got about 7" total.

Bill I think that would be fun to drive. I have ran Sno-Cats some but they are heavy and clumsy compared to that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, the snow looks rough, I think I can remember close to what it looks like you have back in 95' when the snow plows couldn't keep up but sort of on the main roads so the developer had a road grader doing the neighborhood and despite being 6wd w/ 42" tires it got stuck in the middle of the road. You can have all the snow, I have no use for it! 
Monte, that saw is less than 3 years old isn't it? What the heck could have done that to the planer blade? At least it didn't break off and tear up a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

The saw is exactly 3 years old.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Do you think Grizzly can do anything for you, other than just sell you parts?


----------



## mojapitt

Because it's been 3 years, I doubt they would warranty anything. Plus, I have no proof of when it was actually broken. Plus, the part is $24. Not really worth a big battle.


----------



## bandit571

A while back, found a drawer at a curb, awaiting trash pickup…...kind of wide, yet shallow…....I may yet have a use for it…..will need to make a bunch of dividers to fit it….....Hmmmmmm, Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now back on-line. Might even have to clean off the bandsaw, again…


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning everyone. Hang tough Marty!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, ready for this day I think. I'll check in later…..


----------



## Doe

Monte has post 16000. The other two forums didn't last nearly as long and were pretty darn annoying by the end.

Thanks Cricket!


----------



## Doe

Good luck Marty


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been trying to post for days from my phone. 
Page crashes before I can type much.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ TGIF! I'm hiding until the full moon is over!


----------



## Gene01

Been getting lots of page crashes on my Kindle, too. Thought it was Just my service.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mine's crashing quite often too. Monte, glad hear it's not too expensive, it looked like it might not be.
Marty, hope the day goes smoothly for you and puts you that much closer to a full recovery.


----------



## bandit571

um


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…. and Happy Friday!

Bill…. if that snow bug is like every other bug I've been in, the heater won't work for beans and you'll freeze your toes off. Snow Cat is a little over the top. I'd settle for a new 30 HP Kubota with a cab and heater. Anyone have $25K they can spot me?

Mark… this is a competition I don't want to win. Though it may motivate me to dig out the snowmobiles.

Fortunately, it stopped snowing just as I finished up last night and this a.m. I just had to do a quick clean up of the little present the snow plow left us. I cleared the mail boxes and cleaned up the plow berm for two of my neighbors while I was at it. We're supposed to get 5" tomorrow and then another big storm Sunday/Monday.

Time to be productive for a while.


----------



## ssnvet

One like this will do…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I worked at a place for a little while that had a couple subcompact 30hp kubotas and while they were very handy, they took way too long to heat up for your average home owner just doing a little snow removal. Even when plugged in prior to starting you could expect over 10 minutes run time before seeing the temp gauge move when chilly out, longer when in the teens or less. My parents have talked about getting one for a while now but in the south they'd be better suited to getting something open with only ROPS. These little buggers are getting to the point where a decent used one costs more than a larger mid sized tractor.


----------



## bandit571

Well, it is a start, anyway..









Just an old drawer I found along a curb a while back









Might nail and glue the new dividers in place..









Might have to make another drawer to match this one…..have almost as many wood handled ones to stash away..


----------



## mojapitt

Hospital is putting together an order to start replacing patient beds. $40,000 each. Don't know why health care is so expensive.


----------



## CFrye

Wow!


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, we will need 350 new beds.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, tell Jim to make you one for your birthday


----------



## ssnvet

Yeti… I bought a second hand Ford / New Holland 1720 (4WD with bar tires) shortly after I blew my Navy re-enlistment bonus and life savings on a 7.5 acre wooded lot in Maine, some 24 years ago. Even though it's only a 25 HP, 3 cyl. diesel, I have worked it very hard and done some amazing things with it. Having a 12 speed gear box and differential lock on the back tires means I can guarantee three tires will dig, and from there it's all about weight and traction. There's always a desire for one size bigger, but the "real" tractors are just too big for my purposes. I'd get a second hand Case 580 if I was to go that big.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I went to menards this morn to buy materials to make my new router table fence. I couldn't find what I wanted and only ended up buying some sprecher soda. Now I'm thinking I'll use some mdf scraps and some hdpe I got from Gary last year.

My 23hp kubota is usually all I need, but occasionally I yearn for a bigger one. Like Matt I do have a locking differential, many speeds and 4wd. I never get stuck, especially with the rice paddy tires that are on it. Not that I have any snow to move this year.


----------



## Gene01

> Hospital is putting together an order to start replacing patient beds. $40,000 each. Don t know why health care is so expensive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Holy cow!


> By the way, we will need 350 new beds.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Holy ….something else.


----------



## CFrye

> Candy, tell Jim to make you one for your birthday
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, he has tried some segmented turnings, none that big or elaborate. He has not been happy with the results thus far.



> Hospital is putting together an order to start replacing patient beds. $40,000 each. Don t know why health care is so expensive.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


For that kinda moolah you'd expect them to be more comfortable than they are!
Benedryl is kicking in. G'nite, Gracie. Or, Day Day, depending on your time zone…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, has anybody here planed or jointed HDPE?


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

A great day in MT, well at least we ars getting rid of ice on the streets. And sunshine too.

Bill I have jointed an edge but never tried planing it. Seemed to work ok what I did.

What do they do with the old beds Monte? They really can't be completely wore out.


----------



## mojapitt

A lot of old medical equipment is sold to companies that market it. Some is actually donated to Doctors Without Boarders.

Most patient equipment has a 10 year life span.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill those are good sodas

Monte in college I was told that no matter what the item is if it's has to do with life saving then just add a zero or two to the price. The masks we used in decompression was identical to half mask respirators same brand same size same style. The decompression branded mask was $400 the half mask was $40ish. People wonder why health care is so much.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… I've not run HDPE through a power planer or jointer, but it does cut reasonably well on a TS or MS.

Also, a good sharp hand plane with the blade set for a shallow cut will slice off a shaving on HDPE and leave a very smooth surface.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, it face joints and planes like a dream. I took light passes. Lighter than I would take on wood. I read some horror stories from a search, but it seemed they were planing thin stuff or taking too much in a pass…..1/16". To me that heavy even for wood. This stuff is 1" thick and is gonna make a great fence surface. Started to use blue stuff, because it matched my table, but decided grey is better because I can make pencil marks on it.

Also as Matt said, it cut nicely on the miter saw. I expect it will mill well at the router too.

AJ, I first had Sprecher at the bottling plant in Milwaukee and loved it. Now that Menards is in town, they sell it there.


----------



## mojapitt

I am a believer that 50% of the cost of health care is paying for lawyers. They just build it into the cost of the system.


----------



## rhybeka

still on the fence about upgrading my craftsman or upgrading…ran across this on my local craigslist: https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/5963278557.html


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the only advantages that saw has over the craftsman is portability and compactness. It will be a step down in capability.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I made a few ZCIs from HDPE and had to thin the edges with a router. Worked great.

Beca, just the brand alone would scare me off. Might be a great saw, but my recent PC purchases haven't worked out to my satisfaction. I'd hold out for a Bosch or DeWalt.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: get ahold of Mitaguy, down in Grove City…..I seem to recall he has a ts he wants to get rid of…....

Hint: Incra fence system, with a router in one wing….


----------



## ssnvet

The key to machining plastics is to not cut too slowly. You want to cut the chip and throw it out of the kerf. If you cut to slowly, you wind up cutting and re-cutting the chips and then things get hot and start melting.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is out of surgery and in his room. I am assuming that medication has been administered.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit if I had any money I would. Someone has a sawstop for $375. I just need to strip my craftsman down and build Stumpy's TS fence and get my shark guard on with Lee Styron's help once I get there. With those additions it should be safe and give me the accuracy I need. The TS is my biggest frustration. My goal this year is to either get it working or get rid of it (and be forced to learn how to hand saw properly).


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting…..makes perfect sense.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I know, right? 

Kind of a dumb question. I'm thinking on ways to finish up my plane till. I have some scrap 1/2" ply that's about 7 in wide that I was considering putting into the top of the till, and using a piece of oak/pine about 1/2" thick to bump it out and create a 'wedge' at the top for the planes to lean against. That way I could just run a skinny stop at the bottom for them to rest against. Is that making any sense?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill the cream soda is very good


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the cream soda, root beer, orange, grape and what they now call cran cherry.

Here's my router fence. This HDPE is awesome. Bottom pieces slide. Top piece is fixed.


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice Bill


----------



## ssnvet

That's one rugged fence.

Happy hour has arrived :^)

OBTW… am I a traitor if I post on the State of the Shop Thread? :^p


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope.


----------



## mojapitt

There's other threads?


----------



## Festus56

Nice fence Bill. That will last for awhile.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty…..hope you're your feeling better soon…..

Candy - thanks for the snocar video idea…that was good for a laugh!

Sorry for those with all the snow…..we got nothing this year….weird? And it's almost 50 outside today!! Unreal….

Bandit - look for the postman on Monday….and thanks for doing this…..!


----------



## mojapitt

Jeff, the year isn't over and never dare mother nature


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ouch…..


----------



## Festus56

Hello Marty, hope all went well. Has someone been being mean to you again?


----------



## mojapitt

On a scale of 1-10 shots of corn squeezins, where would you put your pain level at?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Son brought my laptop so I wouldn't get bored sleepin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, just bring me a quart and a straw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Not sure which hurts more, the burns or my thigh where they took the skin…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm drinking a beer for ya Marty, but not with a straw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm not sure, but I think I got bacon on my left hand…..


----------



## theoldfart

^crispy? 

You sound pretty good for a barbecued dude, get better soon.

Just for the sympathy vote, my right hand


----------



## Gene01

Marty, did the medics do the debriding thing? 
Glad you're home and unbored.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Marty is still in solitary confinement at the hospital


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Not sure which hurts more, the burns or my thigh where they took the skin…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't eat it Marty…..it's raw.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty hope the food is better at home!

checked to see if my 'wedge' idea would work - it will but 7 in isn't wide enough to catch the #4 and #3? at an angle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I m not sure, but I think I got bacon on my left hand…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't eat it Marty…..it's raw.


----------



## boxcarmarty

gene, the doctors did that while I was taking a nap, i'm still in the hospital, i'll go home tomorrow…..

bill, I really don't have any desire to cook it either…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think once was enough…


----------



## Festus56

Great you still have a sense of humor Marty. Either that or you are just waiting for the payback is a …........


----------



## mojapitt

If my materials management person had bought the right hinges, I could have finished this tonight.










Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## bandit571

Nice part about being retired….IF I want to take a day off from the Shop, I can do just that.

Marty, Hope you heal up! I might get over your way next week. IF Eddie shows up with the pup, I'll need an address for the GPS to actually FIND your place again….Last two times, it was a bit dark outside…..


----------



## bandit571

maybe we'll see Marty's hand in a Col. Sanders video? Regular, or Marty-crispy?

Beka: Thinking I MIGHT have to build a bigger till for the planes, as these have outgrown it…...IF I do, do you want the old one? Although, you may have to come over and help build the new one…....


----------



## ssnvet

Uh oh…. Here it comes…


----------



## boxcarmarty

here's a good one i'll miss…..
auction=


----------



## ssnvet

Art school anyone?


----------



## mojapitt

What does everyone use for Dado blades (tablesaw people that is)?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, can't your wife push you around in wheelchair?


----------



## Gene01

Wow, Marty. Is there any thing he DIDN'T collect? 
Blow torches and cameras. Plumb bobs and planes. What an eclectic collection.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-You might want to make sure that auction is not at your house, with your bride selling off some of your goodies while you're down for the count! Seriously, I got down to about the first 100 items then had to quit looking! Looks like a lot of stuff to drool over.


----------



## bandit571

"A-yup"


----------



## firefighterontheside

> here s a good one i ll miss…..
> auction=
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's just plane crazy Marty!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have this Freud stacked dado set Monte. Works well.
https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Professional-Stacked-Dado-SD208/dp/B0000223O9/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1486779007&sr=8-1&keywords=Freud+dado


----------



## Gene01

> What does everyone use for Dado blades (tablesaw people that is)?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tenryu, ground to eliminate the bat ears. It's an 8" set. Don't know what I was thinking. Also have a Freud set. No comparison. Tenryu wins, hands down.


----------



## Festus56

I have a cheap Vermont American stacked set and an old B & D wobble dado head. Rarely use either but the stacked set does a good job and even a flat bottom.

I do not have enough money to go to that auction. I would be in big trouble!!

Off to Friday Date Night. Back later.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-That painting is simply beautiful! I thought I saw a polar bear eating a coconut snow cone too, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, plans for tomorrow…..Have to drive over, load up the washer/dryer all in one machine into the van, drive back home, and somehow..

Get the old washer AND the old dryer up and out of the basement. Then somehow, get the new machine down those same steps…..set the machine up and get it working…..Craig bought the blasted thing, should make him do all the work? Well, he has a couple buddies next door….....( there may be Beer involved..) THEN, maybe I can get back to the shop remodel?


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## Festus56

Evening Randy !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Technically…. early morning here….
One cold one to finish….
Then pass out and awake to a three day weekend….
Should be able to get a boatload of procrastination accomplished!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning…..to nobody up yet.
Randy, go down to the lair and procrastinate down there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-You might want to make sure that auction is not at your house, with your bride selling off some of your goodies while you re down for the count!
> - Don Broussard


ok don, now ya got me concerned…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

waiting on an omlet, bacon, and coffee…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope you're not waiting on me…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just talked to the doctor, she said no pigs were harmed in the recreation of my purpose…..


----------



## mojapitt

Since you are eating hospital food, none were harmed for that either


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Gene01

Not bad, Marty. That crispy stuff's not recycled is it?


----------



## boxcarmarty

gene, if it is, they're certainly not keeping the cost down with it…..


----------



## Gene01

Maybe, it's those $43,000 beds….and chefs ain't cheap.


----------



## bandit571

um…..

Snow load on the gazebo's top…..top is now at ground level.

Watched a bit of the Woodwright's Shop…...learned about Roman Era work benches….or, how to sit down on the job.
Season 36, episode 12. maybe Stumpy can print out the plans for one?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, have done MY work for today….all by meself, thank you very much. That ugly trash pile in the basement that the Boss wanted hauled out? Took almost a full roll of Blue Trash Bags, the kind that The City will pick up without it being in a can. Spot is now cleaned down to bare concrete.

Back is sore, as all the bags are now outside, awaiting their trip to the curb. Film @ 2300Hrs….

The Boss and Craig went to pick up the new washer/dryer, all-in-one combo machine. Craig bought the thing, he can be in charge of getting it downstairs, and the old machines upstairs, and out the door. Will need more than a few "Cold Ones" today…..I think..


----------



## bandit571

Marty, be thankful that you are NOT on a Cardiac Diet Plan…...they suck.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, Randy has a 3 day weekend. He could swing by and help you.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That looks good for hospital food.

Nice sunshine and windy here. Several areas have flood advisories now. See where the ice jams occur this year.

Monte I started on a coffee table yesterday since I was bored. Made a template for drilling the holes and maybe make a template for routering the lines in.


----------



## mojapitt

Our hospital hired a chef about 3 years ago. It has made a huge improvement in the quality of the cafeteria. Breakfast is definitely their best meal of the day.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple "have too" projects before I start on the coffee table. Weather is finally cooperating though.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't sawed any logs in 2-1/2 months. Planning on next Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## bandit571

Gazebo damaged by the 5.5" of snow this week…









Ok, a "Before & After" 









Before my little Cardio Workout this morning, and..









The "After". 









The dark blue thing is what we put out at the curb on trash days, and, it isn't a small one. Blue bags are from the basement. About 7 sitting there, plus one that was too heavy to stack. The Blue baggies do not need to be in the dumper thingy. They can just sit on the curb for pick up.


----------



## bandit571

Have a 3 guy crew at work, moving the old out, and the new in. I think I'll stand back and watch the fun…..not even allowed to film it….

They have dolley, and some cargo straps….three 23 yr old backs, as well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit when I bought my table saw(550lbs) I watched as the 2 then 3 loaders tried to deadlift it. They took four tries before I said why not just lean it against the tail gate use that as a leverage point since it's top heavy and let the load do the work as it's being tilted on its side. Young and dumb or as by strong buddy says if your gonna be dumb you best be strong. Anyways it was fun to watch me and my buddy had a good time.


----------



## bandit571

Well….after much cussing and other such things, the switch out is completed.

Hoses were in need of replacements. NO dryer vent needed of this new machine. Old washer fought all the way up the steps, as did the new machine going down…enough water came out of the old washer, floor has now been mopped.

Off to the stores,,,,oil change for the van, and a few other items. maybe a few boards?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back home again, Debbie went to stock up on more pain pills, me and the dog are gonna crash out on the couch…..


----------



## CFrye

Marty, did you request "Keep out of reach of dog" be printed on the med bottle?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all. 
Some of you may remember me talking about needing to replace our utility room floor. 
Saved enough cash from the recent shelf jobs to do it. 








To be honest I am disgusted with the job I done on it. 
It turned out to be even worse than I thought though and if we look at what I was working with and the limited funds at that point, it actually turned out pretty freaking fantastic. 
So anyway, that should put me ahead right? No. In my life there is always another shoe to drop. 
The washing machine went out the day after the floor was done. Upon close inspection, it couldn't be saved. Had to piece together all the money I had and buy a new washer. 
Things looked a tad bleak at that point. It wiped out everything I had. I told Lisa we had enough to get groceries but we were broke for a bit after that. 
So I can handle that. No biggie. 
Well the next day I came in to standing water in the kitchen. 
The hot water tank failed. 








You've got to be kidding me. The cost of buying a hot water tank and the plumbing parts needed came in at about ten bucks less than I had tucked away for groceries. 
Well, luckily, we have a deep freeze and I believe in keeping plenty of food in my freezer and pantry. We will be ok and all is done and going again. Please LORD, I can't handle any more break downs now. Please watch over my appliances.


----------



## mudflap4869

William, Johnny Cash built his Cadillac one piece at a time. It sounds like you are getting a new house in the same manner. I just hope that your cook don't break down and refuse to work any more.
My dado saw is a wobble blade on the shop-smith.
Marty that food looks downright delicious compared to what they tried to feed me in the nursing home. That is part of the reason that I threatened to break out a window if need be so I could escape. I finally left AMA, and began to improve overnight. Then the PT Nazi showed up, and began to torture me. She was a 31 year old goddess, so I did everything she asked of me. I have been tempted to break a bone just so she would come back. But then Candy would break more bones and hire an old hag to come to the house. She be evil that way.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William, Johnny Cash built his Cadillac one piece at a time. It sounds like you are getting a new house in the same manner. I just hope that your cook don t break down and refuse to work any more.
> 
> - mudflap4869


She has actually threatened to quit if I don't get that stove leveled right. 
I guess since I now need to get the money saved up to replace the flooring in the kitchen, it's a great time to actually do that?


----------



## mojapitt

William, when Murphys law takes over, about all you can do is grit your teeth and try to hang on.


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## MadJester

Thanks to all of you for the support for Gryphon…he came home yesterday….he's not 100% out of the woods yet, but he seems to be on the mend….he is eating, going to the bathroom as he should and his color is returning slowly to normal…(still a bit jaundiced from the liver issue…)....turns out he has an infection in his liver, his gallbladder and his urine in addition to some sludge in his gallbladder. He is slowly returning to normal….the vet never likes to guarantee a recovery, but said the chances are pretty good. The fact that he is eating again is a huge relief…he was flat out refusing food for nearly a complete week…. He's on six different medications, but so far has been very good about taking them, and hasn't figured out the pill in the cheese trick…yet…LOL…..


----------



## bandit571

Second trip to Lowes today…..new hose to replace one BEFORE it blows…and a Gold Plated 1×10 x 8' ( $15!)......tomorrow I think I'll hide in the shop. We'll see how many parts I can get out of ONE board.

William: BTDT…..doesn't matter if it was a house or a car….as soon as I had any extra cash, something would break down….never fails.


----------



## MadJester

Ummmm…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho …

Celebrated my FIL's 75th BD down in MA today. He's still cutting jokes and working PT.

My bud came over to help move the new jointer down the bulkhead steps. Funny how when I really need a helping hand in a pinch, it's the over 50 types that always step up to the plate :^)

13" more snow coming tomorrow, I'm going yo have to go up top and shovel the 4/12 pitch part of the roof, or I won't be able to get any sleep.


----------



## MadJester

Oh, William…that absolutely sucks! Glad you had a little stash tucked away though…way to think ahead….


----------



## bandit571

This is what Craig went out and bought , today…...washes and dries, combo.









Leaves me LOTS of open spaces…where there used to be two machines, now there is just one..









May need to build something for this space…...someday?


----------



## bandit571

Good news about Shop Dog, Sue!

Marty is back home…..wonder IF his pills are hidden in the cheese ball?

For some reason, I am just a wee bit tired, after a day of moving things around…Had one of the cordless drills smoking…..working way to hard.


----------



## Gene01

Sue, it's really good to read Gryph is doing so well. Give him another scratch from me.

Bandit, whatchya gonna do with all that found space? I think Craig's a good kid.

Matt, ya got that monster down where it belongs. Good show and nobody got squashed, that's the best part.
Give you dad my best and tell him I've got him by almost a year.

William, Monte's comment gets a second. Hang tough. We're all here for ya, buddy.


----------



## ssnvet

William… They say when it rains it pours… Stay sharp my friend, Murphy is looking to bite you in places that hurt more than your wallet. I'm sure you'll come out on top though, because your commitment you our family is so rock solid.


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… So glad to hear a Gryphon is doing better. Sounds like your a great care taker.


----------



## Festus56

William sorry to hear all your problems but at least you thought enough to still be able to eat. That is plenty enough bad luck for quite awhile. Hang tough.

Glad you are home Marty, now heal up. You still have a chair to build.

Great you got your buddy home Sue, that is about enough problems for you also.

Bandit I am sure it won't take long to find or make something for your extra room in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I went and renewed my wedding vows, so I'm stuck. It was a reunion for those married at college church. Longest married couple in attendance = 68 years. Shortest married couple = 2 months.


----------



## mojapitt

Congratulations Bill, again


----------



## mojapitt

I have come to the conclusion that I may never finish this gun cabinet. Got the right hinges, but the wrong locks. Of course the right length is special order.


----------



## Festus56

Talked to my sister earlier. Sounds like it is melting over there Monte. Maybe that has something to do with your gun cabinet. Spring thaw or something.


----------



## mojapitt

We can see ground that we have not seen in 2 months.


----------



## Festus56

If it keeps it up I will be able to get the bike out in a few days. Has not been on the street since Nov. First time in over 10 yrs I haven't been able to ride some every month of the year.


----------



## bandit571

All we have left around here is just ….mud, might have a snow ball left in some places..

Can't stop yawwwwwwnnniiinnngggg, sooooo, 
"Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## Festus56

Goodnight, Gracie


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, glad you're able to get out and ride fairly often (even if not as much this year). I think it was the end of November for me too, but that's been the case for quite some time now, for me anyway. I do see some folks out riding when the cold weather breaks but I've got my bikes winterized so for me, it would be a PITA to undo everything, then redo it right after.
Sue, glad to hear your pup is feeling better!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Another nice day today, but not record warmth from yesterday.
Thanks Monte. There were 175 couples at the reunion. It's a very big church.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

My youngest turns 13 today, which means I now have three moody teenage girls in the house… I predict more shop time is in my near future. She is on the PC with her mother setting up an Instagram account, for which she has continuously begged for two years. But we refused to let her lie about her age (13 is minimum) and made her wait. I'm quite pleased that she didn't set one up on the sly, as all her friends do it. Apparently we're the only parents in town who think lying isn't something we should condone. Just wait till all those kids get busted for underage drinking with fake IDs.

The forecast is now calling for 18" of snow starting tonight. Oh brother.


----------



## Gene01

Great Sunday mornin', all.

When I lived in snow country, it always made me very happy to see dirt. Even if it was soupy. I don't mind snow, just all the nasty inconveniences and discomforts that come with it. 
We've had no more than a total of 4" all winter. Happy with that!

So, who's in their shops today? What wondrous things ya got going on? Bandit's probably planning another piece of dungeon furniture for all that new space in there. 
Just ordered this thinghttp://www.microjig.com/products/dado-stop/ looks like a fun toy. Got a couple things in mind for it, already.
Bacon aroma wafting over me. Better get off here before the drooling gets too bad.


----------



## mojapitt

I will be in the shop later. Still waiting for parts for tablesaw. Not much can happen till it's fixed.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am glad someone else is getting the snow. I feel your pain though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks fun Gene.

I'm on my way Matt. We've had about 1/2" of snow this year.


----------



## mudflap4869

82 degrees yesterday and 49 so far this morning, normal for the area. We had a light dusting of snow back in Nov. but none since then. Our winter usually hits in mid March, and hits hard. But we have seen Christmas snow and ice storms that are killers. Candy near peed when the car made a few donuts while going to MILs house on Christmas morning that year. That is the storm that left an inch of ice then 23 inches of snow on top. I lost my shop and nearly all my equipment from that one. 
Sue, give Gryph a couple of pats on the head for me.
Matt, I don't have a basement, so when you need another machine moved inside you can put it in my shop. Oh wait! I don't have room for all the crap that Candy hauls in as it is, so never mind. Putting machines on wheels as it is, so we can move them around to use them. That big 30×40 shop I built has become far to small for all the STUFF we have acquired. I need a place to work when the Doc finally says I can.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue that's good news on the fur baby.


----------



## bandit571

Um….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I need you to dust the cobwebs outta my shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, does they allow you to move around much?


----------



## boxcarmarty

had a night from hell, I think i'll just stay here on the couch today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

monte, they encourage me to get up and move so blood clots don't form…..


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you could get one of those Peloton for exercise?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a wooden cane that helps my mummified dumbass get around…..


----------



## mojapitt

Think of all the videos from Stumpy and Charles Neil that you can watch now.


----------



## boxcarmarty

been doin' that…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I could carve some walking sticks while sitting on the couch but I don't think Debbie will like it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Always someone trying to thwart progress


----------



## ssnvet

They just called school for tomorrow. My wife wants me to call in and take Monday as a vacation day.

Got the joiner mostly set up. I put a link belt on it and it runs really quietly. Now to rearrange the shop to make room for it :^o

Here's a pre storm pic of the barn..


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper is ready….










And so am I…


----------



## 000

> - Mainiac Matt


Whoever put down all those blue squares did a really good job at keeping them lined up.


----------



## DIYaholic

The 6" to 12" of white crap has begun falling….
Should do a lot to aid in my procrastination efforts….

Bill,
You are welcome to come and pick up all this snow!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, don't you wish you still had to move all that white stuff?


----------



## bandit571

New all-in-one washer/dryer is NOT drying the clothes…..Hmmm. Need to call the "Help-Line" they have….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy, don t you wish you still had to move all that white stuff?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't miss it at all….


----------



## mojapitt

You don't miss the cold, sore muscles, lack of sleep and low pay?


----------



## DIYaholic

I still get to work in the cold….
& have sore muscles….
for low pay….
But I do get to sleep more, so there is that!!!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon.

Nice bright sunshine today and over 40 deg. I can handle this weather.

I am actually doing some woodwork today. A guy in Iowa wants to buy my old gooseneck ball hitch that I no longer need after putting the flatbed on my pickup. Making a crate on a pallet to ship it to him.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Afternoon all!








Anyone remember the boat cradle I made for Dorothy? She was our first grandchild. My son and his wife have three girls now and all gone them have used that cradle. 
Well I just learned yesterday that my daughter is now pregnant with her first. 
That means it's time for me to start thinking about what style cradle I will be making for her child. 
Or children. Who knows what miracles the future will bestow upon us.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Sorry folks for the upside down picture. My phone is all I have these days to post from and I've given up trying to get photos to post correctly.


----------



## DIYaholic

I'll right your ship….


----------



## Festus56

That is a neat cradle William. That is a classic for sure. I thought about that style for our granddaughter last year but ended up going with a rocking one. If you wanted that style I have drawings for mine, it is one of my projects I posted here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's fine Randy. Send it over. You too Matt.


----------



## diverlloyd

so does any one have any ideas on making the wooden four way clamps glue proof or at least easy glue removal? I only use titebond 3. I was thinking a silicon mat or some type of plastic attached to the prats in contact.


----------



## mojapitt

Does glue stick to the tool-dip stuff?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I used paste wax to make my forms for the maloof chair glue resistant.


----------



## DonBroussard

I use packing tape to prevent glue from sticking to wooden cauls. Works very well, and cheap too.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, William and family! 
Marty, a feller on FaceBook is posting some 
stuff he got at the auction you didn't go to. Just hand planes and auger bits and junk like that… You gotta get healed up so you don't miss the next one!!


> so does any one have any ideas on making the wooden four way clamps glue proof or at least easy glue removal? I only use titebond 3. I was thinking a silicon mat or some type of plastic attached to the prats in contact.
> 
> - diverlloyd


AJ, I use wax paper wrapped around ours.


----------



## Gene01

JPW works for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> JPW works for me.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Who's he?


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I'm a bit slow today what is jpw? I was looking for a permanent solution I've been using painters tape, duct tape and wax and parchment paper. I have some plastic cling wrap cut to 4" width and was going to use some of that but worried about the glue drying in a timely fashion.

William I'm thinking either of these for when I have kids


----------



## bandit571

Taking a break from the shop…and hiding from Mr. Gumption…

Drawer parts are cut to sizes, dovetails are done. Working on a jig for the 45 to "route" a bunch of grooves..

Mountain Dew break! Left thumb has a small hole in it, from pilot holes in the jigs. Skipped out and hit right behind the thumbnail…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume it's johnsons paste wax.


----------



## bandit571

Starting to see these things in my sleep….








Just Ploughing away….









Groovy..









About the only thing I want to see plowed right now…...NOT that white crap…


----------



## rhybeka

I was in the shop working on my plane till until I hit a snag - no one inch pocket screws. I've got the false back pieces and the spacers cut, just need to assemble. Dinner time though!


----------



## ssnvet

Snow has been coming down hard for hours. Just got a robo call from the county emergency management saying "the roads are not clear, do not drive". First time in 20 years that this has happened.

My boss called to say we're doing a delayed start at the factory and that any one who calls in is excused.

Set up the jointer and I'm VERY happy with it.

Time for German chocolate cake


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Smoked pork loin. It's what's for dinner. 
Anyone round Lumberjocks like these?
.
For those who don't know why I ask, it's what I cooked at last year's Lumberjock event.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I've made a couple of these before. This one I made several years back. I really like this style and am thinking of something similar for my daughter. If I do though I will be selecting some better material than I used on that one and adding possibly some scroll work to it to make it more of a unique piece in my own styling.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife has been requesting grandchildren, but it seems to be ignored.

All of the cribs look great.

William, maybe I could send you some BKP for the crib? Something nobody else there would have.


----------



## CFrye

William, if you could spare it from the garden, you may have enough mahogany to make one of those ;-P


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that looked familiar William.


----------



## Festus56

William that looks tasty. Wish we could have been there last year. One of my favorites. That cradle is nice, wiating to see your additions.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy won't allow me to drive, otherwise I would be there for my share of the smoked pork. I will eat almost any part of the pig except the innards. 
Sure glad that I don't have any need for a baby cradle. My baby is 30 years old and not likely to ever be married.
*What is jpw?*


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have ignored that for 15 years.

Bill that makes sense.


----------



## Gene01

Bill is correct. All my wooden clamps and jigs and most of the clamps with metal bars and pipes are covered with it. Glue still sticks, its just easier to remove.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody seen the news? I would stay away from Oroville CA. The lake dam is in danger of collapse. They have evacuated The whole city.


----------



## bandit571

William, It was good then, and should be just as good now. 
Have five grandbrats, and a Step-GrandBrat…....no, I don't NEED any Great GrandBrats….

Calling the shop done for the night….Drawer is ready for glue and clamps, one side of the case is in the clamps…

I am plumb tuckered out…


----------



## Festus56

Bill I have a good friend that used to live there for 20 some years. He retired a year ago and moved to Kentucky but is keeping everyone up to date. It is a mess out there.


----------



## bandit571

"Say Goodnight, Gracie".....


----------



## Gene01

News at 03:00 this morning (don't ask why I'm up) has a good report on the dam. Seems they've managed to get everything under control. Still keeping the evac orders in place for now.

We have twin sons, 37 years old. One has two kids. The other is still trying.

Got another set of tests for glucose coming up Wednesday. Been studying hard. I'll probably never get to eat the way I used to but this diet makes me feel a lot less sluggish. Sure do miss pies and ice cream, though. And, cheeseburgers just aren't the same without the bun.


----------



## rhybeka

> Anybody seen the news? I would stay away from Oroville CA. The lake dam is in danger of collapse. They have evacuated The whole city.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I had a friend back in jr.High/HS that lived out there. Not sure if she's still in that area :\


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I'm feeling you about that. Just saw my parents for the first time since Christmas this weekend and realized for the first time in my life my dad has a belly on him. He told me he's cut out ice cream (minor miracle) because when he was diagnosed with high cholesterol that's the first thing they did. lifestyle changes suck but usually they're better for us in the long run… which is why I'm going to get a health assessment this afternoon after my rheumatology check-up.

and after all that - Morning all!


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning sunshine…


----------



## mojapitt

Matt wins.

Let's all take the day off to support Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I doubt you have sunshine….

Gene, I read that the lake level has dropped enough that they can stop releasing so much water, which puts less strain on the spillways.


----------



## Gene01

Now that Matt has the day off, maybe he can reorient that window. 

Strangely enough, Beca, with my past addiction to ice cream and such, my cholesterol count hasn't varied in 30 or so years.

This site has become really wonky lately. Freezes and gives me a half screen. Lots of reloads necessary. Might be my provider but, no problems with other LJ sites.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ll probably never get to eat the way I used to but this diet makes me feel a lot less sluggish. Sure do miss pies and ice cream, though. And, cheeseburgers just aren t the same without the bun.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I noticed during this mess that I've lost about 10 pounds, something is finally going my way…..

Matt, I've taken today off in your honor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Woke this morning with a puddle of blood from my right leg…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Woke this morning with a puddle of blood from my right leg…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I would think that is probably not good


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Woke this morning with a puddle of blood from my right leg…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> I would think that is probably not good
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think it's where my donor site leaked around the bandages…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did Matt post a picture of his snow? All I get is a tiny box.
I haven't really had problems with LJ, except matts picture not loading.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stands to reason that your leg would bleed where they used a cheese slicer to remove skin.


----------



## mojapitt

LJs loads very poorly for me on my phone. It's the only site that does.


----------



## boxcarmarty

For the most part, I use my PC (wired) and laptop (wireless) while on LJ's. Rarely do I use my phone to enter the forbidden zone… Well, except to watch Stumpy videos from an isolated closet…..


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## theoldfart

Western Mass snow pic









I think Matt got more than we did.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, hopefully it was a small puddle and you are not puddling anymore! Peroxide, if you haven't learned, yet, will take blood out of fabrics. So kind of you to take off the day in honor of Matt. 
Beka and Gene, your comments made me think of this new Steve Good scrollsaw pattern published for Valentine's Day: 








I've been getting little boxes for some pictures the last day or so on whatever I'm using(iPhone, iPad, PC). Just on LJ's. Refreshing usually clears it up. Still annoying.


----------



## bandit571

Looking good for a trip to Martyville next weekend…....Craig may be doing the driving. He doesn't want to miss any work. Boston Relay still on? Here's hoping Marty is up to the mayhem…

Nota cloud in the sky this morning, and not single flake of snow left on the ground. Might be in the 50s by next weekend, too…We didn't have Winter around here, just March for three months.

Monday Road trip today, and not much will get done in the shop, either.


----------



## Gene01

I just switched machines from the Kindle to the PC. Kindle was 300' from the wireless router. PC is 10' away. 
No problems with the site, now. Problem identified. It's my crappy frontier service.


----------



## CFrye

Kevin, when does your cast come off


----------



## mudflap4869

I just might take the rest of the month off in honor of Matt. Who do I need to honor in February, March, etc?
Where is Gary?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Matt did win big time. Think I will go to work since he got the day off. Someone has to be productive. Finally can see almost all the street. Hope for no more ice this year I have had enough.

I occasionally have to refresh my browser but our provider has problems sometimes but not bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I finally got pictures to load by turning my iPad off and then back on.

That's a good analogy Bandit, March for three months. That's about what we've had, though they keep saying march will be winter like. They also said we wouldn't have a January thaw. We've had nothing but a January thaw.


----------



## theoldfart

Candy, I hope to get a removable cast tomorrow. I still have 3-4 weeks of healing to go. Did manage to do a little skiing with my wife at a conservation area in our neighborhood. It's killing me with all this snow but the ortho warned that if I fell with this cast I could break my forearm, so no aggressive skiing for now. :-(


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, hopefully it was a small puddle and you are not puddling anymore! Peroxide, if you haven t learned, yet, will take blood out of fabrics.
> 
> - CFrye


I've done been instructed not to mess with it and she'll peroxide it when she gets home…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Looking good for a trip to Martyville next weekend…....Craig may be doing the driving. He doesn t want to miss any work. Boston Relay still on? Here s hoping Marty is up to the mayhem…
> 
> - bandit571


My schedule is pretty clear right now, just let me know…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: PM the road address, so I can find the place on the GPS my son has….Thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Jeff: Package has made it to my house. Will start on them later.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all….

Slept in to 7 and fired up the tractor… there was a lot of snow out there. Easily 14" in the low places with a lot of drifting to 2'+. Hardest part was digging out the cars, as there was 3' piled up in-between them. I managed to whack the plastic bumper on the Scion with the edge of the snow blower and put a pretty hole in it :^(

Skipper just loves the snow and runs around like a puppy, daring me to throw snow in his face. At least he has sense enough to stay clear of the tractor though.

I debated calling in and taking the day as a vacation day, but decided to limp in to work late. I'm glad I did, as everyone else in the office and all my guys in engineering showed up, but the first shift foam shop had 13 peeps call in, so most of us went out to help. I sliced foam pads on a sliding table band saw for a couple hours and then folded up a couple hundred boxes.

Now it's QT and I am so exhausted I'm apprehensive about driving home.

Digging out the snow mobiles and riding on the roads would have been a lot of fun, but I need to save my vacation days for when I finally have my colon operation. We have no paid sick time where I work, so it's burn vacation or don't get paid.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: careful on that drive home..

Jeff: first two block planes are cleaned up…..Debating on that GREEN painted one….IF you want it green again, let me know. Had one part go airbourne on me…..thankfully, the new dresser played catch. Enough open tubs on it's tub to catch things flying by….

Ham Salad & Shredded Cheese Sammich for supper…..might be a one night, trip to Wall E World about 2330 hrs tonight. Nice and quiet shopping at that time…


----------



## mudflap4869

*HEY!* It only cost me $1.80 to take the *Old Fat Broad* out rust hunting today. Danged near had a heart attack. Beats hell out of the $229 from last week. At least she didn't cook.


----------



## JL7

> Jeff: first two block planes are cleaned up…..Debating on that GREEN painted one….IF you want it green again, let me know. Had one part go airbourne on me…..thankfully, the new dresser played catch. Enough open tubs on it s tub to catch things flying by….
> 
> - bandit571


Hey Bandit - being color blind and all….didn't realize there was a green one in there…...you do whatever you want, and long as you don't go and spend money on it…..

BTW, which one is green?


----------



## CFrye

Side and close up top views of the plane:


----------



## bandit571

> Jeff: first two block planes are cleaned up…..Debating on that GREEN painted one….IF you want it green again, let me know. Had one part go airbourne on me…..thankfully, the new dresser played catch. Enough open tubs on it s tub to catch things flying by….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Hey Bandit - being color blind and all….didn t realize there was a green one in there…...you do whatever you want, and long as you don t go and spend money on it…..
> 
> BTW, which one is green?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


It's the one without the front knoobie on it. Turns out to be a Sargent made, Hercules branded #110 clone.

Will need to get a can of Black, as the "paint" of the #80 scraper" is too far gone.

All the block planes are done, BTW. They could be a bit sharper…..didn't have the stuff out to take the edges to 2.5K grit. Had one edge I had to regrind, as it had an edge like this / Kind of at an angle….
Awaiting a paint job on the #80, and it will be done as well.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I need to put some time back into work but I really don't feel like it.


----------



## CFrye

Copy and paste from FaceBook post by Andy's daughter Kim:
"For the first time in almost a year, we had good news at the neurosurgeon's office!!!! Dad has no new tumors and no re-growth at the previous sites!!! God is so good!! Keep the prayers going so that we can have more of these days!! Next MRI is in late April.









"

WooHOO!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, that is great news. Way to go Andy.

Candy, did you get all that stuff for 1.80?


----------



## bandit571

Way to go..Andy!!!

Had an MRI on my brain a few years back ( TIAs) and they said they didn't find anything inside…..maybe one brain cell….


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy, they are having a celebration supper with the family tonight.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, no. One place would not take plastic for an amount less than $20, so Jim kicked in the $1.80 to add to my seven dollars for the eggbeater and jar opener. Total for the day was $51.00 plus breakfast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good for them. Guess I won't call.


----------



## Gene01

Great to see that picture of Andy. Thanks Candy and Kim.


----------



## bandit571

Sitting in the same order as in Jeff's picture









L-R: Stanley 9-1/2, Millers Falls clone of the 9-1/2, Sargent/hercules , and a Sargent Low Angle Knuckle cap. 









Couldn't quite get all the sole perfectly flat, but they are close enough for a block plane.









Looks like I had a spare knob, after all…

The #80 will need a paint job, before it is camera worthy…BTW, there are those "SW" markings all over it…


----------



## DonBroussard

Great picture of Andy on the mule. Looks like they are posing for a bronze statue.


----------



## JL7

Hey - good to see Andy and great news from the docs…..thanks for posting Candy and cool finds….!


----------



## Festus56

Good deal Andy. That is the best news for a long time. Enjoy the celebration and glad to see you up on top of the world, great picture.

Plane rehab looks good Bandit.

Nice haul Candy and Jim.


----------



## JL7

Bandit - what took so long?? All kidding aside….thanks….they are looking good. I owe ya one…...


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbing a plane takes a while, when you do them one at a time…..LOL.

Hope to have these boxed up by Wednesday…..Thursday at the latest..


----------



## DIYaholic

Great photo, Andy….
& even better news!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's great news Andy, keep it coming…..


> Hey Bandit - being color blind and all….didn t realize there was a green one in there…...
> 
> - JL7


And to think I've been in the car with you…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Did everybody watch Dave's new video, he made a pretty slick stick sharpener…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup….


----------



## diverlloyd

from one andy to another andy keep up getting better.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to Walmart to get a few things…did not go very well. Couponer was having "Issues" with Wallie World's prices…at the ONLY register that was open…20 minutes of standing in a line.

Stanley SW #80 now has a new coat of semi-gloss black. hercules will get a new green coat tomorrow. Since it is NOW Tuesday….I did a wee bit of wood working in the shop…cut 4 tenons. Decided that was enough for one day…

Good Night, Gracie…you too, Randy..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

Nice Job, Bandit!

Yay, Andy! and that's a nice looking 'mule' 

I'm at Whit's tonight and still hoping to get something done on my plane till. Haven't managed to get back to pick up the size screws I need. never fails!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'... Gotta return to the burn center again this mornin' to see the doctor and therapist. Left leg is still bleeding, hoping there's no issue there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don't forget to tell your sweetheart that you love them today, I love mine more then ice cold beer and all my huntin' ammo…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry Randy, maybe Jeff will share his SW #80 today…..


----------



## Gene01

Hope you get good news/results at the burn center, Marty.

After a few hours of cogitation, I think I've got my most recent screw up with the misplaced hinges fixed. Pics later.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-roos?

Andy… great to see you riding tall in the saddle.

Despite being completely exhausted, I didn't sleep well last night. Up worrying about my oldest daughter, who is going from "candidate for valedictorian" to "may not graduate". She is throwing away all the fruit of her many labors and is showing signs of depression. That and stress over my health problems and an impossible design project at work (customers asking for things that we know they will never want to pay for).

Looking on the bright side, at least I haven't fried myself in a bonfire :^p

Hope you heal well and without infection Marty.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope it is all ok Marty. Just keep getting better.

Good deal Gene, glad you got it fixed.

I seemed to go back a step for every one forward yesterday. Hope today is better. Drilling clean holes in construction grade 2×6s was not working the best.


----------



## bandit571

um…


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Valentine's Day folks.

Great news about Andy, now the rest of you need to heal up.

Hopefully sawing this afternoon. All is good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Monte, so you don't have to heal up.


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy got her valentines present early. A Stanley # 8 plane that I bought her last week. Damned expensive pile of rust if you ask me. The next question, is she worth the expense of keeping her? I doubt it, but I've had her around for so long that I am used to her being a PITA. Now she wants to take me and her mudder out for lunch. That will probable lead to something terrible.


----------



## diverlloyd

Wasting a day here watching westworld on hbo go for the second time while my car is on the charger.


----------



## bandit571

Shoptime did not go very well this morning…..somehow managed to get the Stanley SW #80 finished up, and making shavings. Green repaint on the Hercules plane isn't turning out too well, may have to rethink that…

Side #2 of the chisel dresser is in the clamps…fought the entire way, too. Have a few errands to run…..will see how things are when I get back…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Back from the doctor, all is well, next round is Friday…..

Think I'll take a nap…..


----------



## theoldfart

Good news Marty, have a cold one!


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, great news. Have a nap for me also.


----------



## Gene01

Great news, Marty. No more leaks?


----------



## bandit571

Great News! Keep up the good work, Marty! Naps are a required part of it.

Now..WTH is Martyville? 









Paint is dry….









Sole looks better..









All cleaned up. Awaiting results on a green plane right now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Marty. Leak plugged?


----------



## mojapitt

> Good deal Marty. Leak plugged?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Duct tape?


----------



## mojapitt

Got new license plates for my truck so the Highway Patrol doesn't have to have another hissy fit about my expired paper ones.


----------



## mudflap4869

If Marty's leak isn't to large I have some TB3 and dowels that bandit can use to plug it with. If it is large, Candy has a couple tons of Spalted Maple or Hackberry that we could use. It has only been laying in the weeds and mud for about 2 years, so it still isn't to rotten.


----------



## bandit571

Hercules plane is done. Need to box the 5 items up and ship them out tomorrow…

Closest match to Sargent's green, was a JD Green…...NO, I am NOT painting the knob Yelller…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

New Mepi pads installed and sealed with Saran wrap…..

bandit, I'm headin' out to the mailbox now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I talked to eddie this afternoon. Give me a date and time that you can make it and he'll plan his trip accordingly…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty: How about Saturday, around noon? If not, then Sunday, same time. Will be just me and the Grandson Saturday, Sunday my son can come along. Both have a phone with GPS in it, hoping I don't get too lost…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Waiting to hear back from eddie on if he can head this way on Friday…..


----------



## bandit571

Let me know what to bring along, too…...

Right now, I am plumb wore out….got the third web-frame clamped up..









Have the two sides and the other two frames set aside…









Lots of this sort of thing going on…









Think I'll just sit here, and rest up for awhile…..


----------



## mojapitt

Didn't get a lot cut, but remembered how much I love this part.










Neighbors came out to watch


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a little walnut?

Neighbors that don't help…


----------



## mojapitt

I do have some walnut in storage. This is all pine. Hardwood gets cut on Monday.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, what HP and blade tpi are you running on your mill?


----------



## mojapitt

20 HP motor (I want to increase it) and 3 TPI blade.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that small stack looked like walnut


----------



## mojapitt

My motor is cheap Chinese motor. Later this year I want to put a 30 HP Honda on it.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does the 3 tpi do OK? I have a 1.3 tpi on my 20" Grizzly handsaw and at time it works great, others it seems like too few unless the feed rate is substantial.

A 30hp motor sounds like it would make for pretty good production. I've been looking at the Woodmizer LT15 for quite sometime now, but the space any of them take up isn't insignificant.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think the blade really causes much problems. I do think lack of power causes a lot of my problems.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow, in all the goings on today…some dummy forget to take his "Daily-Daily" pills….suppose I had better go out and take them BP ,and other cardio pills…..need a new can of Mountain Dew, anyways…..

Monte needs one of these things?









They were having bearing trouble that day, though..









Of course, this was the small saw blade…..the larger one was over 5' in diameter. Saw runs off a Farmall's web belt PTO. They had it parked outside the shed. 









Not sure IF this one has enough "hp" in it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who wanted a guillotine? This is in an auction near here. Also some other nice tools. Planer, jointer, drum sander, etc.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Valentines date night is done. Now having a cold one or three.

Good weather for sawing there Monte. Going to need more as that won't last you long.

I like watching those sawmills work Bandit. They run one with a steam engine in Sturgis every year. Have spent hours watching and listening.

My coffee table cribbage had a lot of tear out between holes that did not want to fill very good. I should have known using this lumber. Made me disgusted so put the template back on and routered it all out and inlayed walnut in and re-drilled all the holes. Much better now.


----------



## mojapitt

What type of wood did you start with Mark?


----------



## Festus56

That is regular hem-fir I think. Just 2×6 from HD. Real soft but was just going to be a prototype. Next time will be all harder wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine would be BKP per customer request. Just another challenge I guess.


----------



## Festus56

I drilled 5/16" holes with a bradpoint bit. BKP would probably work better, not quite as soft and wide grain


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit saturday sounds good ,going to try to get to marty's friday and sleep over and head back sometime saturday ,i think , but we will gwt it together , shes a sweet little dog got one more stemper shot and she should be good to go

William im going to try to over your way thursday , got some blackwalnut that will make a beautiful crib , has some sap wood in it but its still pretty most is 1 inch thick and 8 and 10 ft long some is 8 wide and some wider, just came across it at the lumber yard and he needed to move it out to make room for some more ,

Marty ill call ya to morrow and we can time it out ,

I been working on my rocker and mortis and tendon sure can be confusing sometimes


----------



## bandit571

Hoping to get to Marty's by noon on Saturday….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

> William im going to try to over your way thursday , got some blackwalnut that will make a beautiful crib , has some sap wood in it but its still pretty most is 1 inch thick and 8 and 10 ft long some is 8 wide and some wider, just came across it at the lumber yard and he needed to move it out to make room for some more ,
> 
> - eddie


I should be here. Just let me know.










Someone sent me this photo from Facebook. 
Not sure what to think of it, but I would love to hear the story of how.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I'm not ready to work yet.

Might have a new WW friend here in Cbus. he wants to start woodworking but I have no clue when. we're going to go visit WoodWerks on Saturday. I'm hoping to finish my plane til this weekend and possibly get my drill hobby lathe going since it seems like it's going to be decent. We'll see if it all comes to pass.


----------



## Gene01

My God! I'll bet the driver had to change his pants.

Bill, I'm the guy. But, unless it went very cheap, shipping would kill me.

Got my latest screw up 99% fixed. Don't know why but, the process was some of the most enjoyable time in the shop for some time. Probably because it's nearing completion. It's been a PITA from the get go.
Thoughts have turned to mesquite and walnut. That always cheers me up.

Today, I gotta pee in a jar and bleed a little. Then, Phyl and I go out for a belated Valentine's meal.

SYL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Who wanted a guillotine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sweet, are ya goin' after it Bill???

I thinkin' most people don't know what it is so it might be bought cheap…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marnin' to ya.
You may be right Gene. I hope you're right Marty. How about this…..if I get it real cheap we'll see about shipping….if not I'll keep it. I'm gonna watch the auction. It's an online one that doesn't end for a week. This is a new to me localism auction house…..not good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's that auction. Some nice stuff. I'd sure like to get a nicer jointer. The guillotine has no bids. Gotta scroll all the way down.
http://www.moundcityauctions.com/auction/coins-gold-sterling-art-toys-stamps-tools/#.WKRTpbROKhB


----------



## boxcarmarty

I used one years ago that belonged to a friend, it cut the slickest edge I've ever seen. Great for picture frames and such…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you cut a miter that's a little too big and then slice off a little bit to get the right length.


----------



## boxcarmarty

16-32 drum sander, 4 jaw chuck, Bessey clamps, all kinds of good stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Do you cut a miter that s a little too big and then slice off a little bit to get the right length.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


You just make your cut with it, it'll slice a 2×4 with ease…..


----------



## CFrye

Kudos to you, Bill, for wading through all that other junk to get to the good stuff!
William, glad that didn't have a Mississippi tag on it. If it did I'd have to ask if it was your daughter's vehicle! I've been giving her a hard time on FaceBook


----------



## rhybeka

recommendations for small chain saw mills? Like milling 4 ft or less boards?


----------



## mojapitt

I used the Alaskan chainsaw million for 2 years. It worked good, but is a lot of work.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm not thinking I'll end up doing a lot of wood this way, but I'd like to have the opportunity if something arises. It looks like I might be getting a chain saw soon for something else so I'd like to make sure I invest in something with the right capacity to possibly take on some of the smaller jobs.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps….

I always thought this was a clever set up, but for the same $, you can get an economy mill, and not have to listen to the chain saw scream in your ears and inhale the 2 stroke exhaust all day.










We're supposed to get another 6-12" tonight. That could leave us with ~40" in less than 2 weeks. Haven't had this kind of snow in years. The local weather man is saying rain after that and with all that weight you better shovel you roof.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy.

Jeff: you are supposed to get a package through the mail this coming Friday…..

The Lion brand trimmer: You cut the angle as close as you can on a saw, then sneak up to the perfect fit with the trimmer. Much easier than trying to "Armstrong" a cut on it.

Snuck down to the shop last night, was supposed to get a cordless drill to bring upstairs…....wound up using it in the shop, instead. Yep, then left the drills down there…..


----------



## diverlloyd

A restaurant auction this afternoon has a jet 6" joiner floor model with moble base I don't think I need one. What would be a good price for it? $150-200 with out knowing the use and blade condition.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, the other problem is, if you start enjoying it you have places that look like this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The thing with the Alaskan mill is you have to have a fairly long bar, because you lose quite a bit of the capacity.
I've never seen that one Matt. Interesting idea.
Yes, I have a problem with storage. I really need to get my dads barn set up better.
Around here AJ, I'd expect to see $300 for a nice used 6" Jet jointer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, the header listed tools, so I kept on scrolling. I was gonna be pissed if I got to the end of all that and found a screwdriver.


----------



## mojapitt

For you auction people, I want a belt sander (not just drum sander). 20"-30" capacity.


----------



## Gene01

> Here s that auction. Some nice stuff. I d sure like to get a nicer jointer. The guillotine has no bids. Gotta scroll all the way down.
> http://www.moundcityauctions.com/auction/coins-gold-sterling-art-toys-stamps-tools/#.WKRTpbROKhB
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, the miter trimmer is in a private home in St. Charles and must be picked there. I registered and will bid if you can pick it up and ship it to me. If that's too much trouble, I understand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's no problem at all Gene. It looks to be not that old. Says made in Taiwan. Grizzly has one that looks the same new for $175. Bare that in mind. If it gets too high for you, I may still bid.


----------



## Gene01

Many thanks Bill, I'll go to $ 50. With shipping, that's about my limit.


----------



## Cricket

So dang excited that flags are working again.


----------



## Gene01

Got my labs done at the VA clinic. At first, I thought I was in the wrong place. All those other guys were so old. 
There was a mirror in the bathroom. I didn't look.


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least you didn't crack it, that way. ....

Went to the shop to retrieve two cordless drills…..wound up working for a little bit…









Drawers are a bit too wide, The older one will fit, will need sanded a bit more. The new one will not fir….yet. We have a plane, or two to cure that with…AFTER I get it glued up. Face frame parts have been sized and a dovetail on each end done. Might wander back down there later, and mess around a bit more…

Got asked last year, IF I wanted to be transfered to a VA Hospital…..told NO, Thank you, I'm in bad enough shape now…


----------



## diverlloyd

It's flag day for cricket


----------



## bandit571

Might open the shop back up here in a bit….had to share half a Beef Summer Sausage with three beggars….Max being one of them.

Had to replace the batteries in the camera….using the flash wears them down too fast. Maybe I can get motivated to get up and move for a while? At least until the back starts to act up, again…


----------



## bandit571

Had some yo-yo call yesterday, telling me that MY computer was showing signs of a virus…..didn't even note the number on Caller ID…just…"CLICK" and hang up. Between a scam running around with either a 1-800 number or a 1-888 number doing the same thing with emails….and a robo caller i can barely understand…..tain't safe out there/


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I don't see that as a problem, I see that as enablement  You do raise a good point - I could only mill so much before I'd have to sell it or stop milling it. I have limited space as is so that would be a consideration. there's just so many tree trunks in need of saving! 

almost time to get out of the salt mine and go back to Whits. Working on a chair spindle on the lathe. a bit nervous since my last lathe work was in HS but the calipers are a good trick and going as slow as I can.


----------



## mojapitt

I take all logs. But space is getting to be an issue.

I started doing this to keep good logs from going to firewood collectors. I love every minute of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, except building drawers. I really don't like building drawers.


----------



## Gene01

> Ok, except building drawers. I really don t like building drawers.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Room and board and gasoline. I'll come over and build them for you….long about June.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who flagged Cricket??? It better had been a checker flag…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I was in the process of making drawers more friendly when life was put on hold…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I snuck out today while Debbie was at work and went to the gas station for lottery tickets … Shhhh…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Joiner went for 300 plus tax and fees the 1/4 of axle grease that covered everything was free. The harbor freight bandsaw was 150. So I came home with nothing, I didn't need either of them so no lost on my part.


----------



## mudflap4869

All this talk about drawers makes me want to take a shower and put on clean ones. But it is only Wednesday!


----------



## JL7

> That s great news Andy, keep it coming…..
> 
> Hey Bandit - being color blind and all….didn t realize there was a green one in there…...
> 
> - JL7
> 
> And to think I ve been in the car with you…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And you didn't say a word as we flew thru all those red lights….or whatever color they were…....

I'm telling Debbie you snuck out….btw..

Thanks Bandit - I'll plan on taking the John Deere plane for a test drive on Friday…..Marty's going to be so jealous….

Gene - looking forward to seeing the design opportunity!

Just an FYI….Gary got a cool new toy, but he'll have to tell you about it…...


----------



## bandit571

Havening a problem right now….hard to see what I am doing, left arm went numb, too

was going to blog a bit…..can't see well enogh to do one….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, just talked to eddie, he's gonna head this way Friday, do I need to tell him to hold up???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty ,how are you doing today? No leaks?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been doin' good, right leg started leaking again this afternoon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra's getting a cool new toy too. Where is Sandra?


----------



## bandit571

Just A TIA…...Clearingup, now. I'll be at Martyville Saturday….


----------



## bandit571

Must have been why I was having so much trouble in the shop today. Wasn't seeing all that clearly. I was also cussing enough to make a Drill Instructor blush…but, I got about this far…









Drawer #2 is sitting in the clamps…









Had a couple of them TIAs about a year ago…..Takes a little bit of rest, and they go away…left arm is getting feeling back in it….


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

marty going to take William some wood tomorrow , get the car ready and head out early friday

Jeff did you see they have glasses that correct color blindness ,from what ive saw on it its pretty awesome .

Gary s got a new toy you got to share and now 74 new toys you got to share its only fare

Bandit those drill sergeant were some good cussers ,when i left boot camp i thought my name was cross breed ,mud puppy *********************************** ,""and i cleaned it up a bit "" 
dont think he ever knew my name but he didnt like louisiana .dont think he even liked himself


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Started finishing the table top today. Still working on the base or legs. Want it sturdy but not haevy.

60 degrees so I got the bike out for a 60 mile run. Was great !!! When I got back the granddaughter came to sit on the bike. Little to small yet to go for a ride.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been a problem child, but it goes home tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Mark, glad you got a chance to get out and ride, I snuck out just for 5 miles yesterday, better than nothing but not nearly enough. The temp peaked at around 56° and the previous rain had washed the salt off the roads pretty good. Today was an about face with the high only getting to 33° and started snowing like crazy at 5:30 this evening. There will be plenty of fresh salt on the roads again tomorrow morning.


----------



## ssnvet

Newsflash! It's snowing… Heavy wet snow.

I had to break out the roof rake and clear off the shed and the Cover-It (storage tent).

Looks like I'll be up early again tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

The last few miles before I turned around got kind of chilly but the rest was great.

Looks good Monte. Always nice to send the problems away. Don't want to get attached to them.

Guess you are catching up real quick Matt. I am just glad we are getting rid of the ice on residential streets here.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, TIAs can be dangerous. Especially in the shop. Good thing you're a Neanderthal down there. You got a "Help, I've fallen," button? Might not be able to yell sometime.
Drawer is looking good in spite of you cussin' it.

Sweet bike, Mark. Sweeter granddaughter. The beard's not bad, either.

Nice cabinet, Monte. Like a lot of problem kids, it turned out good. You raised it right.

Marty, hope the leak slows way down, soon. Wouldn't have anything to do with the lotto run, would it?

I've got a real toy coming. Sort of a tool but, more of a shop plaything. Pics when it gets here. Hint…I think it'll fit in our mail box.

Eddie, ya still planning on meandering out this way?

Phyl and I just had a belated Valentine's meal at a different Italian place. She got the sea food medley again, only they call it Pescado. She said it was scrumptious. I had Veal Parmesan. Tasty. Topped it off with Terimasu. Delicious.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

beautiful bike Mark

Gene ,after i get bandit home , and take care of a few things im going out to davids and was thinking if time permits swing by your place and maybe andys , it still no dates set just at the want to do stage , it is my plan though would love to see ya and its been a long tome that i been out there beautiful state.

Monte it looks great


----------



## bandit571

Time to "Say Goodnight, Gracie" Oy, have such a headache…..like I had been drinking Stroh's all day…..

Still haven got the old washer to Sims Salvage Yard…..might get a bit more than $3,,, washer weighs a lot more….


----------



## MustacheMike

> Time to "Say Goodnight, Gracie" Oy, have such a headache…..like I had been drinking Stroh s all day…..
> 
> - bandit571


Ah yes Stroh's. My favorite beer back in the "sippin" days!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Hope you feel better this morning, Bandit!

Finally got the screws I needed and got the plane till false back assembled. that was as far as I got. Almost got the chair spindle done at Whits - til I screwed it up at the very end.  Started another one but I was getting tired and rushing so I stopped and left it for another day.

back to work


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, our door is always open. Love to see ya.


----------



## mudflap4869

s'hortS was the beer of the day back in the 60s.


----------



## mojapitt

Inside of the gun cabinet. Leaving to deliver now.


----------



## mojapitt

Today I start the big Starburst table. Should be an adventure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did you decide to assemble it?


----------



## mojapitt

She reduced the size slightly to 56"×96". So 3 sheets of 1/2" plywood cut and laminated will work. Standard 4 post base with 6"×6" legs.


----------



## mojapitt

Original size was 60"×108". Length was going to be a problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assume you explained that to her…..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah. Size (IMO) is more for ego. She just wants to fit 8 comfortably.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## bandit571

Um….marnin ta ye….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ just sayin hi - at lunch  can I go home now?


----------



## bandit571

Washer is at the salvage yard…160 pounds of "Shredder Iron" $6.43….Looked down while unloading it, found a cheap pair of vise grips in the dirt….Now I get to rehab that.

Lunch was at Fazoli's….."That's a spicy meatball!" I guess is the saying…

For some reason, I feel like I've been run over by a truck..then the SOB backs up and does it again…...


----------



## bandit571

Plan right now is to be on the road saturday morning around…9-ish. Should be somewhere near martyville about Lunchtime? Anything I need to bring along? 









Maybe?


----------



## mojapitt

I am convinced that if they put a cart return in every other parking space at Walmart, people still wouldn't use them.


----------



## bandit571

bandsaw bit me finger…....couple of bandaids is all…..


----------



## mojapitt

We don't need anyone challenging Marty for injury of the year


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

Up at 5:30 to clear 8" of heavy wet snow… been chasing my tail busy ever since.

I saw my GI doc yesterday and after reading the latest chapters of my continuing saga he thinks that there is no reasonable hope for my perforated colon & abscess to heal on it's own. This means that instead of one easy laparoscopic operation with a 2 day recovery time, I'm in for two pretty major operations, each with a 2 to 3 week recovery time, and a 6 month stint in-between with a temporary colostomy :^o So if your lucky, I'll be able to put on a freak show at the Shindig, this summer.

Not happy about this, but not surprised either. I just wish they had done the first operation when it first blew out, because then I'd be half way done, and the two hospital stays I've already had, would have counted for something. I also could have avoided all of these trips to Boston. Sigh!

On a more interesting note, I tinkered in the shop last night to re-wire two fluorescent fixtures for LED bulbs. I got four of the 4' bulbs from Amazon for short $. Cant' wait to "see the light" instead of the flicker and to not hear the annoying buzz.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang Matt, that's a bummer. Well, I hope I make it to Virginia to see the freak show.
I'll be interested about the leds. I really need to do something too. Which ones did you get?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got out my moisture meter down measured the white oak, pecan and sweet gum that we cut at andys last summer. The white oak and sweet gum, which had been standing dead, were both around 14%. The pecan which was partially green was around 17%. We're getting close to being able to use this stuff. The sweet gum is still very straight, but there are some long cracks from the ends. I'm getting excited about making something with it.


----------



## JL7

Hey Matt - that's a bummer on the surgeries…..

Like Bill said, interested in the leds…..I did the re-wire trick with the old fixtures and I believe the last round of bulbs I bought were around $8/ea….I'm guessing you could even find them cheaper….they are dropping every day.

Bottom line - it makes a huge difference…....

Hey Eddie - I didn't know about the color blind glasses…..wish I could just test drive them….I found a website for them, but they are spendy! Plus I'm bind on top of that so would need the Rx bi-focal version which I'm guessing is $$$$.$$.

Sounds like a cool meetup in Martysville…..


----------



## ssnvet

Here's what I bought from Amazon…

Hyperikon T8 LED Shop Light Tube, 4ft, 18W (40W equivalent), 4000K (Daylight Glow)

All I do is remove the ballast and wire hot to one pin on one side and Neutral to the other pin on the same side. The other end is dead and just uses the pins for mounting.

Some other brands have you wire hot to one end and neutral to the other end.

My ancient T12 fixtures hold the tombstones at a 45. But unlike a fluorescent bulbs, the LED tubes are directional, so I'm using some self tapping screws to re-mount the tombstones straight up and down.

I picked up a chain pull switch at Home Depot tonight and might use that for the yet-to-be-mounted fixture. The one that's already up is switched off of a dedicated outlet.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to make to roundover cut on the end grain….









When the bandsaw blade skipped out of the cut, and bounce off my finger…..Nothing serious, just leaked a bit.

It was doing this hollow that went a little better..









A few relief cuts helped. Drawer box is out of the clamps..









And fitted into it's own spot..









Will mosey down and take a picture later, but the false front is sanded smooth, screwed & glued in place, and even a pair of knobs installed…

Figures, fingers were numb on that hand LAST night, but tonight I try to saw one off….?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Day 16 and another wasted day of doin' nothing, that's something that even Randy can be proud of…..


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest daughter (the one who's melting down) dropped AP Calc at the semester and needed to fill out her schedule. We told her to take something fun and give herself a brake. So she signed up for intro. to woodworking?

The first weeks of the class focus on learning specific skills and last week she needed to cut a dado in a pine board using a hand saw and a chisel. This is her award winning second try (she blew out the end of her first attempt).


----------



## ssnvet

My daughter said our town looks like Narnia today, so my wife snapped this pic on their way to school.


----------



## ssnvet

This is how us Mainiacs roll….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Bandit.

Matt you can tell her I've never made a dado like that. She did a fine job. When will she join LJ's?
Pretty snow.


----------



## bandit571

Matt: you can keep all that white stuff to yourself…

Returned to the shop, long enough to take a couple pictures,









needs a top glued up, and a kicker for the bottom drawer…









About as close as this non-carver can get…









Loaded up…









Might get this done before the Shindig….


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, health issues and downtime sucks. All you can do is stay focused on the goal. You have a possibility of building a new bond working in the shop with your daughter.


----------



## mojapitt

Tabletop glue up started.



















Glued up a couple small bartops


----------



## bandit571

Did a catch up blog on that chisel dresser. Still a bit to go. Then have to figure out the next project…..


----------



## ssnvet

> She did a fine job. When will she join LJ s?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I have yet to convince my kids that any of you guys are real. They still tease me and call LJs my imaginary friends.


----------



## mojapitt

We're very real as far as your voices know


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry about all the issues Matt but will be good to get all back working right. Going to wait until after snow season? You don't want to miss out on your tractor time.

I think you may have Randy beat Marty. Whether you wanted to or not.

Looks like you fill drawers up as soon as they get built Bandit. Might go taller or you will run out of floor space. Careful with the fingers, I have heard replacements are hard to come by.

Looks like you are getting back in the production mode Monte. Nice weather sure helps.


----------



## mudflap4869

It has been a full six months since the Doctors banned me from the shop. I did sneak in and do a bit of sanding, until the BOB caught me and reamed me a new orifice. Dad-gummed woman can a Queen Hemorrhoid sometimes.


----------



## GaryC

Hey…
Look for "Dammit Cricket" post and review it. Some jerk is hounding cricket.

BTW…...UM….


----------



## bandit571

We have a GARY sighting! Howdy!


----------



## Festus56

Hello Gary


----------



## boxcarmarty

GARY!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's Gary!


----------



## DIYaholic

*GARY!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Good to see you Gary, please come back more often.

I did comment on the "anti-Cricket" thread.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

GARY ,hows ya been , heard you got a new toy

a chance to visit william ,hes hanging in there we sometime or should say all the time have a hard time finding good walnut wood down here . i found a saw mill that had some that he let me have at a very low price as he needed to move it out of his storage ,it had sap wood in it but its pretty wood ,i got all he had.took willam a mess of it ,it was great visit my friend ,










Marty as soon as my dog/house sitter gets here im heading out.ill call ya later gator


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ I hate getting a text "Call me when you get this" and then she doesn't answer the phone nor text me back. It totally freaks me out and usually for no good reason!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, your curb pick is keeping you busy. Nice job matching the drawer front. No blood stains, either.
Is the drier working yet?

Matt, your daughter learns fast. She'll soon be giving Bandit a run for the money.

Monte, great start on the table top. 

Hey, Gary. When do we get to see the new toy?

Eddie, nice of you to share. William looks like he's already contemplating another sun burst top.

My interaction with LJs is pretty much limited to this site. Didn't see the Cricket bashing thread. Stuff like that is the reason I don't stray afar. I trust the basher was dealt with severely. Some. guys can't be trusted with a keyboard. Forks, either.

Gotta load up one of the Polarises for the trip to the dealer for a scheduled check up to maintain the warranty. 50 mi. Down there. Then, hang around town till it's done. That'll shoot a good part of the day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Have a good trip Eddie. 
I have bid on several things in that auction. Still 6 days left though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stash ya got William, that'll make a nice crib…..

I'll be waitin' ta hear from you eddie…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stay with it Bill, don't let 'em give it away…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was curious about the 4 jaw chuck…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bid on it Marty. I had to go up to 17.50 to be winning bidder. I think somebody wants it. Says it comes with other tools too. All the other things I bid on, I have been outbid.


----------



## bandit571

um…...


----------



## bandit571

BTW: IT IS FRIDAY!

I can still remember when that actually meant something….....

Changing th bandaids on the finger…it is a bit ugly…..


----------



## mudflap4869

*GARY* it is good to see you my friend.
Gene, take Phyl out to a nice lunch while the toy is being serviced.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps and Happy Friday!

I'm taking half a vacation day and am catching the train down to Bean Town with my lovely wife to celebrate 19 years of marital bliss. With all my "little problems" I'm nervous that I'll have some type of medical incident and ruing the weekend. Hoping I can keep it together until Monday… crapping out at work wouldn't really bother me :^p


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Eddie, thats a nice pile of wood for William. Drive safe. The door is open if you ever want to visit us like that.

Matt tell your daughter good job. I remember years ago when I had to do that. And Happy Anniversary !!

Don't worry about how much Bill. If you want it just keep bidding.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, good thoughts and prayers, my friend. Best of luck.

Jim, that's the plan. Might do some tool gazing, too.

Bill, I'm still high bid on the miter trimmer. I might get lucky….on the bid.


----------



## Cricket

> Who flagged Cricket??? It better had been a checker flag…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yeah, sometimes folks aren't too happy when I shut down nonsense, but it is, what it is.

Must have bacon…


----------



## Festus56

You do a great job Cricket. Now do you want coffee with your bacon also?


----------



## Cricket

Hey, I need to start preparing the request for some help with funds for food at your next big meetup.

I need someone to *PM* me with some information.

(1) The date of the function.

(2) The location of the function.

(3) Name of who is hosting the function.

(3) PayPal address of the person hosting the function.


----------



## Cricket

> Hey, I need to start preparing the request for some help with funds for food at your next big meetup.
> 
> I need someone to *PM* me with some information.
> 
> (1) The date of the function.
> 
> (2) The location of the function.
> 
> (3) Name of who is hosting the function.
> 
> (3) PayPal address of the person hosting the function.
> 
> - Cricket


Oh, and the name of the meetup/function this year, please.


----------



## Cricket

> You do a great job Cricket. Now do you want coffee with your bacon also?
> 
> - Festus56


Thank you for your kind words.

I am making a fresh pot of coffee right now.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

He shows some great stops .the last stop is just to handy ,going to make it when i get back .





Candy did you notice im getting better with using periods. 

Mark hope to meet ya at the shindig if you make it . down here where william and i live pine is about all you can find most the time a few saw mills but usually they want a arm and leg for walnut .knew it was William's favorite wood .


----------



## mojapitt

Being at work and caring is very difficult today.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well just letting you know where I have been for the last few weeks was the VA hospital and being cut on 4 times. All I can say is I hurt all over and glad to be home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, hope they got you fixed and you're feeling better.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, go to Marty's. You 2 can care for each other.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, 3 GrandBRATS are here today…...need shoptime, need shoptime ( or, earplugs)

Will be making a run to kroger's in a bit….may get a bottle or two…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Cricket,
We are hosting , we are located in Harrisonburg Va , name of the event is "The Shenandoah Shindig" as 
I recall, not sure on the dates June 17th or so sounds close, someone else will have to verify..

If need any thing just Pm me or email me [email protected]


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to decide how much I love my nephew. He has always been my favorite. He's the only grandchild that comes to see my mother regularly. He's a mechanic and has helped me and my wife on numerous occasions with vehicles. Oh and announced that he's getting married on June 17th. Hmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, I think it would be great if you went to this year's event.


----------



## Festus56

Welcome home Arlin, hope you get feeling better soon.

We had a 2 week ride planned once for over a year and everyone knew when. Then we had a wedding to come home for right in the middle. Still have not finished that trip.


----------



## mojapitt

I think that the trip will prevail over the wedding. We were planning other things in conjunction with the trip that we still want/need to do.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, still can't hide in the shop..









panel has been jointed, and is in the clamps. I had some of each plank to cut off first..









Lowes finest? Not.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm wondering if I should use this 2x cedar I have to make a small tool chest. I don't think I have enough to make any outdoor furniture. not sure I want to fight with cedar that much though.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't mind working with cedar


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you mean by fight with cedar?


----------



## rhybeka

as long as I get my tools sharp enough it shouldn't be an issue. I just know it's a fairly soft wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, yes it's soft…...WRC that is.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering how long to leave that panel in the clamps…..need the bench space. In order to cut the shelf supports out of the leftovers, I need a bit of room ON the bench.

Maybe a divider/support about halfway from the dresser? maybe to store the larger ( 7-1/4" Sears) circular saw? Will have to add a "lip" to the shelf, to keep things from walking off the shelf and onto my toes….


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin I'm glad you are back home!

@Bandit bring me one! with Coke 

I have a dumb question. I'm debating what to do with some 2x cedar I have. I don't think it's enough to make some outdoor furniture, and it's gorgeous stuff. would it be worth fighting with to make a small tool chest?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much you got?


----------



## JL7

Hey Gary!

Greetings all and happy Friday…....

Had a nice surprise waiting on the front step today:



























They turned out PERFECT Bandit and I can see green now….it's a miracle! And the John Deere plane now has a knob…..thanks man.

Seems Charlie must smell Campy the shop cat cause he was going crazy over the box….starting panting and that whole thing…..he didn't care for the planes, but that box:









Now this looks like a happy guy - that was a very cool move Eddie! Can't wait to see what you build with that William….maybe a rocker??









59 here today right now, hoping to break 60…..that's 2 miracles today….

Also realized I have no idea how to operate a #80 cabinet scraper…...

Bandit and Eddie - safe travels and be sure to give Marty a bad time…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I think my wife takes care of me just fine and I do not want to see what is wrong with Marty or show scars.


----------



## ssnvet

William is looking pretty HAPP with his new pile of lumbah.

Jeff… Nice looking cache of planes. Did Bandit work his magic on them?

I'm sitting on a train with the Mrs. and I can neither confirm, nor deny that I did of didn't sneak beers in my bag and consume then. Burp!


----------



## boxcarmarty

lots of posts this afternoon, so i'll just say good job to everyone and eat my pork chops…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

doctors are pleased with the progress on my burns, I just wish I could scratch…..


----------



## GaryC

The learning curve is enormous


----------



## boxcarmarty

nice score gary…..


----------



## mojapitt

I just spoke with Andy. He either had a small stroke or seizure this afternoon. He's home, tests have been done. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the Andy post, Monte.
Praying hard for ya, Andy.

Man, Bandit did a super job for you, Jeff. Those are really nice.

That looks like a blast, Gary. You seem to have mastered some of it.

Good to hear things are healing well, Marty.


----------



## Festus56

That is neat Gary. Like my laser I understand the big learning curve.

Andy hope for good test results.

Planes look good Jeff / Bandit

Bet that is hard not to scratch Marty. Hang in there.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool Gary.

Marty, itching means it's healing and good. Actually scratching it is a bad thing.


----------



## mojapitt

A couple small bartops, unfinished. Customer will finish themselves.


----------



## bandit571

Test fitted a shelf, tonight..









Just to see how things will fit…sitting on the dresser, but not attached..yet. One end support is on, needs attach to the stretcher….


----------



## bandit571

Will be bringing along two bottles tomorrow. Which goes where, is up to Eddie and Marty. I have a designated driver, just in case things get "sampled".....

Bottom shelf may get a bit wider. Depends on what lumber I have left. I had another tool box to sit on the floor….was too tall.

Hmm, will have to get on Igor, again, about sweeping up. Wish he would quit riding it home, maybe I could do a bit of sweeping too….nah.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: your pine looks better than mine…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it Andy!


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte: your pine looks better than mine…...
> 
> - bandit571


I should send you some and see what you make of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tried a new place for dinner. It's a micro brewery. I had a good hamburger and a winter wheat ale. They can can whatever you like out of the tap, so I brought home two winter wheats and two stouts. Not for tonight though.


----------



## bandit571

Andy: There was a song a long time ago on the TV screen….

"If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all…......"

Get well soon, ya hear?


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, I believe that was hee haw…..


----------



## bandit571

"Doom,Despair, and Agony on me"


----------



## Festus56

> bandit, I believe that was hee haw…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


We watch it nearly every Sat. nite when we are stuck at home.

Friday date night is in the books again. Like 440 in a row now !!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Bill I've got 4 2×6x8's. We need chairs more than anything. That's a sweet table!

Plans to go to woodwerks fell through. Debating going alone and still going or staying home and working in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Trying to get fired up for "real job" again this weekend. Not working. Need more coffee.


----------



## Gene01

Saw this and had to share it.
A bit of humor to start the week end.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm. Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…..

IF I can get the van loaded up, will be on the road about 9-ish for Martysville…...May have to stop for a bite to eat on the way…..McD's Breakfast, or…Waffle House…....We'll see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my gosh….it rained a little. Maybe we won't have red flag warning today.


----------



## theoldfart

""If it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all……..."

Born under a bad sign, Cream and others


----------



## mojapitt

We're finally melting off. But they are calling for 10"-20" of snow next week.


----------



## boxcarmarty

all I got is 49 degrees this morning…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Calling for upper 60s lower 70s here next week. Need to pick up a fishing license.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to get "poop in a group". Seems to be an anti-grouping movement.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, swing by and pick me up…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

We have 45 deg. and sunshine so far. Chance of rain later.

Hope to get the coffee table done today. Having trouble getting poly to dry the last two days.


----------



## rhybeka

Just got home from woodworks and woodcraft and I'm pooped! Got the spur center I needed to try out my hobby lathe though so I'm trying to gather the energy to get out to the shop while it's nice!


----------



## Festus56

Waiting for the finish to dry so I can get some good pictures


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The learning curve is enormous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gary


Gary

I have had the same one for years and can not figure it out. When you do come teach me for a few days PLEASE


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Enjoying the day in the big city. Resting our feet at the Boston public Library reading room, surrounded by beautiful architecture…










We stopped in at the Thomas Mossier showroom. I love their work! But doubt we could ever afford it. Quite inspiring. I'm going to put up a thread of furniture pic separately and will post a link here. They are fellow Mainiacs, and I've actually designed packaging for them, which they ultimately decided not to buy. Biggest disappointment was not getting to do a site visit.


----------



## ksSlim

Gene, she's a keeper!


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty we will be around santa clause Indiana fishing probably the whole week. I have been told the crappie are active.


----------



## Festus56

Table is done for now. Posted it as a project. Have to get busy on other projects. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/300146


----------



## ArlinEastman

This guy here has some really mental issues and on his first post too.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/205514


----------



## mojapitt

Arlington, that thread won't last long. Talk about baiting a fight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, not sure why he even came here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Some are born to be asses some are groomed to be. He may be a bit of both kind of reminds me of DVK.


----------



## mojapitt

If you noticed with DKV, he never participated in the fight. He would start them and then sit back and watch.


----------



## mojapitt

At&T did a software update on my phone. May take days to straighten out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Arlington, that thread won t last long. Talk about baiting a fight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Auto correct, LOL.


----------



## mojapitt

It seems to have erased my typing history. Have to train autocorrect all over again.


----------



## JL7

I finally posted a project after 7 months. Which implies that it took 7 months to build…..even Randy could out do those stats…....sheesh….

Looking for an update from Martysville….......


----------



## mojapitt

Base for Starburst tabletop is in final clamps. It will probably be Monday before I build the setup to cut the pieces.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, Bandit and Eddie together. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## JL7

> Marty, Bandit and Eddie together. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL!!

Monte - that is one big table…..I can't even imagine it. Are you concerned with the starburst wood movement versus the stable plywood?


----------



## mojapitt

Have to check every piece for dryness. It's a major concern.


----------



## mojapitt

It will be 56"x96". In over words, a bitch to move.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlington, that thread won t last long. Talk about baiting a fight.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Auto correct, LOL.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well it was mostly correct. lol


----------



## ssnvet

something fun is about to happen


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Arlin

That looks like you are having fun Matt.

Gonna be heavy Monte, hope they have help to move it.


----------



## rhybeka

> Marty, Bandit and Eddie together. What could possibly go wrong.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Bahahaha! Hopefully they are all ok. I blew bail money on ash lumber this morning. Glued down the hand plane dividers. Debating on adding screws-the pieces are only ~1/4 wide. More propensity to miss!

Watching a hockey game on TV which is odd for me.

@Candy been playing with the grizzly hobby lathe today. First impression says you'd ne better off with a HF lathe.


----------



## bandit571

OK….made it home about…10 minutes ago….couple of driver changes, and a few "pit stops" . Max and Miss bandit are getting used to each other…....I had some broasted spud wedges on the way home….Lil'Miss ate the other half…

Not only did we stop in Centerville Antique mall for 90 minutes ( Cafe was closed today) we als hit about half the other stores in town….Got hungry, stopped at a place called Little Sheba's Best sammichs we ever had…

Tomorrow, I'll get a few pictures of the single item I found worth the cash to buy….I also turned down a Bedrock "roundy" 3 line 606…they wanted …$100 for it….NOT today..

van held up fairly well, was getting 23-24 mpg the entire trip. Kind of tired out right now….will report tomorrow on the rest…


----------



## Festus56

Glad you had a good trip and got the new addition home. I am sure Max is happy.


----------



## MustacheMike

I love the Blue Man Group. Stumpy bought Mrs. Mustache and me tickets for our anniversary a couple years ago. One of the best shows I've attended!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Second thoughts on the hobby lathe. Most likely user error is playing into it. I'm betting my HF lathe tools need sharpened and I'm not sure how to properly accomplish this. Research to ensue!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

I have seen the Blue man group and they were great.

Beka, operator error accounts for some of my mistakes. The rest I blame on my staff.

By the way, I normally work alone.


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing like a a dead skunk on the highway to wake you up in the morning.


----------



## boxcarmarty

bandit, glad ya made it home, enjoyed the visit with y'all. eddie is on his way back south as well…..


----------



## mojapitt

How is the healing process Marty?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho…

Mrs. Mainiac is still sawing logs, but I'm up and showered and caught up on LJ posts.

Blue Man Group was fun. Like a rock concert crossed with a comedy mime act crossed with interactive improv theatre. My boss has seen them a couple times over the years and says every show was different. Fortunately, we did not sit in the splash zone.

Last day in Boston. Must find coffee… Which isn't hard to do around here, as every corner has either a Starbucks and Dunkin Donuts. I go for DDs.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt the dd blue berry holes are great.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How is the healing process Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wandered out to the WoodShack a couple of times yesterday, that helps the healing process immensely…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear you are doing better


----------



## mojapitt

Backside of one of the small bartops










Kind of cool


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the book match is really cool. Too bad it'll never be seen. But then, if the customer is finishing and installing, who knows?
Sure would like to see what you put together for cutting the star burst pieces. And, how you figure the varying dimensions. That's sure gonna be a big'un.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe it should be the front…..


----------



## diverlloyd

So my local woodcraft had a Kregg pocket hole jig class yesterday. It was pretty good learned a bunch of helpful little techniques from the teacher and was invited to come to the local woodworkers club meeting. Dont know if will go or not but the class was good and also had a couple new ideas from one of the workers i like to chat with when i go in. so all in all it was a good day.


----------



## mojapitt

He's staining it dark walnut. Probably won't matter


----------



## mojapitt

It's never a good sign in the maintenance shop when the first call of the day is stupid.

Her, "The water in the sink won't shut off."

Me, "you have to turn the knob, it's not battery operated"

Her, "how are we supposed to know that?"


----------



## theoldfart

^ be afraid!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…

Miss Bandit is still getting used to her new home….....and Maxwell.

Beka: I can sharpen those chisels, IF you want to meet Miss Bandit.

Question: Who got which bottle last night?


----------



## Gene01

> It s never a good sign in the maintenance shop when the first call of the day is stupid.
> 
> Her, "The water in the sink won t shut off."
> 
> Me, "you have to turn the knob, it s not battery operated"
> 
> Her, "how are we supposed to know that?"
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Lordy, Lordy. And they do healthcare? Was she the gal that wanted to park on the helio pad?


----------



## mojapitt

In Candy's defense, it wasn't a nurse. It was the aide.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket got the new hater forum. We'll see if they post again.


----------



## CFrye

Just got a message from Sue. She asked that I let you all know that her dad died. She didn't want to post it on FaceBook, yet. You are in our prayers, Sue.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, he is at peace now. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## DIYaholic

So sorry, Sue….


----------



## Gene01

My condolences, Sue.


----------



## GaryC

sorry, Sue.


----------



## bandit571

Sorry, Sue…...


----------



## JL7

So sorry for your loss Sue.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the loss sue.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Sue

Sorry for the loss of your father and I am sure my daughter's could almost attest to that several years ago


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit would love to, unfortunately the next two weekends are booked. Going to shelve it for now and get my chisels sharpened and make a saw bench


----------



## ssnvet

Sue… Saying a prayer for you to experience the "peace that transcends all understanding" His suffering has ceased. Sincere condolences.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm so sorry to hear, Sue.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for your loss Sue. Our thoughts are with nyou.


----------



## mudflap4869

Our prayers are with you Sue.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry to hear that Sue…..


----------



## Gene01

Jim or Candy, please head over to the SS forum. There's a couple over there that could use your help.


----------



## rhybeka

Sue, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  my thoughts are with you!


----------



## CFrye

Gene, we'd be glad to help. However, the ShopSmith is not working and I cannot even remember my user name on the SS forum to be able to sign in and say 'Hey'.


----------



## bandit571

On the way back home last night, we discovered that Miss Bandit is a Music Critic…...Certain sounds, mainly the blues ( Stevie Ray Vaughn) would cause her to whine and howl…....until we changed the channel.

She still hasn't got the concept of having to go outside to "go".

IF you happen to drop any food on the floor while she is nearby…..it will never hit the floor. And, don't even think about reaching after it. Found out it is better to just let the bite go, then try to hand her one. Corned beef never had a chance…...


----------



## diverlloyd

> Jim or Candy, please head over to the SS forum. There s a couple over there that could use your help.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I believe they came to lumberjocks 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/205706


----------



## mojapitt

Hoping Eddie is home safely


----------



## MustacheMike

Sincere condolences from all of us at Stumpy Nubs Sue.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

sue ,so sorry for your loss prayers for you and your family ,

made it in yesterday and got caught up on the sleep.

all went well except for running out of gas in Jackson,Miss., listen to a talk show on the radio and smooth didn't stop for gas . a man picked me up and took me to get gas .there are still nice people out there that helps people thank God for them.

Bandit is now at Bandits .she seemed taken to to the grand kids with bandit ,know hes going to be happy there.i forgot to thank you for the irish drink will do a toast to honor you with it latter a my friend , 

















was going to stay at marty's over nit but decided to do a turn around ,Marty on the road to recovery .hes just itching to get back in the shop and back to work ,he told me when the accident happen his friend wouldn't leave his side and that ones that had come to his aide couldn't keep her away from him ,Dogs i believe have a 6th sense that Gods given them and know when something isn't right ,even while i was there he didn't get far from Marty .


----------



## rhybeka

awww! Glad you made it home Eddie! Checkers has gotten so big Marty!

Sciatica is flaring today for some unknown reason. trying to stretch and do the best I can. better get to work!


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, glad you made it home safely. Little Bandit is going to love the new home. Big Bandit will see to that.
Marty is looking good. Thanks for the pictures. There's nothing that beats a loyal dog.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers…

Back at the salt mine today… Ugh!

Our Bean Town anniversary get away was really fun. In hind sight, getting married in February wasn't the best way to grease the skids for happy anniversary celebrations in the years to come. So after 19 years of failed attempts, it's nice to actually get it right for once.

Eddie… I think you're right about dogs. They understand a lot more than we give them credit for.

Marty… looks like you have a good nurse there :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

My logging truck driver was a no-show yesterday. Everyone was in place but him. Still very unhappy. Hate undependable people.


----------



## bandit571

um…..

Miss Bandit is sitting on what little lap I have, at the moment….whined until I picked her up. Still doesn't like the backyard, though…

Was a very nice Road Trip. The boys seem to think we will have to do that sort of thing again…


----------



## Gene01

Just imagine Little Bandit's face in the picture.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> awww! Glad you made it home Eddie! Checkers has gotten so big Marty!
> 
> - rhybeka


She has become a 70 pound PIA…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tommy Mac is building a new shop today…..


----------



## rhybeka

I wish he'd come build my tiny shop!

screwed up my lower back somehow this morning. it's not very comfortable. Of course today I could get $44 bucks off of a HF mini lathe so I could get it for $175!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Glad everyone made the weekend trips successful and home safe. And the animals too.

Have a couple bookcases to start today. All oak plywood construction. See if I can mess up high dollar stuff.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, I thought you and Monte would like to see what happened with that Box Elder that you gave me.



























Thanks for that beautiful piece of wood…. Bob


----------



## bandit571

Gene: I went and looked up the name of that Carpenter's tool….Bisaigue…..mortise chisel on steroids.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well done Bob…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bob thats a beautiful box.


----------



## ssnvet

So… this is a serious question,

How does one come to know, what they do not know, that they do not know? The proverbial unknown unknown.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene: I went and looked up the name of that Carpenter s tool….Bisaigue…..mortise chisel on steroids.
> 
> - bandit571


Whew! Did you look up the word with your original spelling? Has something to do with copulation. : -)

Saw a YouTube video of it in use. Quite a tool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…


----------



## bandit571

New screen door is installed on the front door….Guinness Draught Break now. need to go and buy a new latch, for it,,old one fell out of the old screen door, hit the concrete front porch, and shattered. Cheap pot metal.

I locked the back screen door, thinking Max would not open the screen door…..second try, smartass opened the door. He can get out, but is unable to figure out HOW to get back in….other than barking until we let him in..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know there's still 3 days til that auction, but I'm still winning the performax drum sander for $27. The 17" bandsaw has gone up to $575. The jointer is $190. The planer is $145. Nobody else interested in the sander?


----------



## Cricket

Crazy weather late last night…

Four Confirmed S.A. Area Tornadoes
http://www.ktsa.com/four-confirmed-s-area-tornadoes/










Lots of chainsaw noise today and I have a feeling roofers are going to be pretty busy for a while…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, cricket. At least it sounds like no one was hurt. 
The SA FD has a guy named Woody Woodward? Sounds like a good woodworker name.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'm high bidder on the guillotine, so far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I noticed it hasn't changed.


----------



## Festus56

You done great Bob. I knew it would be a pretty thing when you got done. That is nice !!!

Stay safe Cricket, We need you around here !!

I could run the bid up if you wanted me to Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, don't you go near that auction…...unless you want something I don't want.
I don't even need the sander, but if I can get it for cheap…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cricket, hope you don't have anything personal in that mess…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Fishing was fun today minus not even a nibble. Always a good time with the father inlaw and uncle in law. Walked five plus miles today with them at 72 and 79 years old they don't miss a beat when it comes to fishing time. All in all a very good day out even with a small migraine.


----------



## Festus56

LOL Bill, Usually if it is something I want it goes for new price or better.


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, sit and listen to Candy's mother for a while. You will never have a question about any topic after that. Especially if it is about dancing with the stars or the cooking programs. The thought of her dancing is enough to cause nightmares, and she taught Candy everything she knew about cooking. TOE-MANE! Mac-n-cheese from a box.
Don't even ask about my day!
Cricket I just hope that the storms left the river-walk undamaged, that is where Candy and I first dated. Cinco de mayo parade 1983.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome box Bob. That many mitred corners is impressive.


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful box elder box, Bob!
Cricket, keep your head down.
Bill, If you get the sander for that, I'll double your money!
Eddie, thanks for the pictures! Bandit, good looking young man you got there. He must take after his mother!
Marty, PIA = nurse. Sounds about right.
Monte, Boo Hiss on the no show log hauler!
AJ, a bad day fishing is better than … a whole lot of other stuff!
Matt, congratulations on 19 years and finally getting the celebration right!
I'll tell you about our day. Started out with breakfast at Clanton's in Vinita with one of my co-workers that just finished a stressful shift (it was 8:30 and she was supposed to get off at 7:15). Then we came home until it was time to go to the eye doctor. Traffic was a bear. Eye doctor said everything looks great (Jim could actually see more than just the big E with his right eye!). He can legally drive. No promises on how *safely*. See you in a month.
Cracker Barrel for lunch. ON THE WAY HOME a misguided-high-school-looking kid thought it was a good idea to throw a bottle off a bridge on the top of the van as we passed at 75mph. Oklahoma Highway Patrol said this is assault with a deadly weapon. Only damage we have been able to find (other than our nerves and underwear) was a 'clean spot' on the roof where the bottle hit. Oh, and the impact knocked the sunglasses/holder on the passenger sunvisor off and in to Jim's face.
It's good to be home safe. Thank you, God!!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I will double Candy's offer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, any day fishing is a good day, no matter what the outcome…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good day sawing today. This is one of the Elm slabs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll go $1 more then Monte…..

Jim, grab your truck keys and swing by and get me…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that looks like a… Um…..


----------



## mojapitt

It looked like a bottle to me. Hmm


----------



## mojapitt

We cut Ash, Elm, Poplar, BKP and Eastern Red Cedar. Good day sawing, but tomorrow sore muscles will dominate.


----------



## bandit571

Looks more like the south end of a north-bound Giraffe?

That rust hunt tool from the road trip? It was patented in Feb of 1899 by a Chester L. Britt, as a Wood Scraper…like a Stanley #80? About 16 years older than I thought it was…...


----------



## bandit571

Thinking of putting in a DVD, and kicking back for the night…

Haven't even put away the toys from today's work…..

People across the street are using a "Cherry-picker/ Bucket truck" to redo the siding on their house, rather than erect scaffolding, they send one guy up in the bucket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody's care to double Monte's offer?
If I end up getting the performax, I will likely sell the Grizzly.


----------



## mojapitt

What model Grizzly do you have?


----------



## Festus56

Doing good at having your own auction Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

The G0458


----------



## mojapitt

Friday they said we would get 10"-20" of snow this Thursday. Today they're say that we may not even get 1" of snow. I am ok with rain.


----------



## mojapitt

How do you like the Grizzly? The plate raises and lowers instead of the head right?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right. The drum stays put. They say that makes for a more rigid drum. The problem is that you cannot have any infeed or outfeed support. It would be important to have the infeed and outfeed to sand something long. It works great for what I use it for.


----------



## Festus56

Someday I would like a sander like that. Would be great for cribbage boards and small projects.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## MustacheMike

Good Morning. Super nice box Bob!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

By the way Bob, I have more of those boards.


----------



## MontanaBob

If I ever get up your way, I'll stop in and get some of those…... The wife was really impressed with how nice that wood gain showed in that piece… The pictures I'd taken don't really show how nice it is in real time….


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful box, Bob. Very impressive miters.

Bill, I had one of the original Performax machines. I could never keep it aligned. I gave up and sold it. Hope you have better luck. But at the price, so far, you can't hardly go wrong.


----------



## rhybeka

Bob that's an awesome box!

Morning all! I'm up, back is better, finger is healing so all is ok. guess I better start working.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> So… this is a serious question,
> 
> How does one come to know, what they do not know, that they do not know? The proverbial unknown unknown.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt

You mean you are not married? 

Bob

Very nice box. Someday I will find a nice piece to turn.

Cricket

Sounds a lot like there is a ton of turning wood to me. Last year a tornado was only a mile or two away from us. It sure raised a big mess


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morn.
Yeah, my grizzly is not too bad. I chase the belt back and forth across the table, but it takes a while for it to happen.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, my problem was that the head would not remain parallel with the bed. That certainly limited the "usefulness" of the open sided design. 
Since my major use was for flattening, not thicknessing, I replaced it with a V sander. 
For end grain smoothing/flattening, I use a router sled.


----------



## DonBroussard

My son and I are building a sideboard for his house, another Ana White plan. Scott Phillips would be proud of us for all the Kreg pocket screws we're putting in the project. We did use my Stanley No. 40 scrub plane to remove some glue squeeze out and to level out some of my glue up "inaccuracies". My son enjoyed it too.

Sue-Sorry to hear about your dad's passing. Condolences to you and the family.

BillM-$27 for a Performax drum sander (so far)? I hope you get it.

Marty, Matt, Jim et al-Get well soon. There's shop work to be done.

Cricket-You are doing a great job monitoring those nasty threads. It's sad because most people wouldn't dare say the things they type on a keyboard anonymously.

Gary-I saw that you made a fly-by. Sorry to have missed you.

Jeff-I did see that you are making bowling lane stuff again. Nice work (duh).

Candy/Jim-I like the way y'all celebrate Valentine's Day by picking up some rusty stuff.

Eddie-Looks like the Boston Relay went off with nary a hitch. Glad to hear you made it home safely.

Bandit-Nice job on rehabbing Jeff's hand tools. I'm not sure about the John Deere green though.

Andy-You look statuesque on that picture of you mounted on the mule.

Beka-Keep at it. You'll figure it all out. Sounds like you have a lot going on.


----------



## bandit571

Pills have been taken, first Mountain Dew of the morning is about done..

Weather around here seems to be about a month off…...like it forgot all about a "normal" February, and slid almost all the way to March/April …....

Don B. : Sargent Tool Co. made a "budget line" of tools called Hercules. Sargent also painted them a UGLY green colour. Not quite as ugly as the colour Kunz uses, closer to the JD colour. Was the closet match I could find.

Suppose I had better get up out of the chair, and at least LOOK like I might do something today…..

Craig bought a small clothes dryer on Amazon…...might get here tomorrow. New machine down in the shop has trouble drying larger loads. He thinks the small dryer could help things.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Exhausted myself watching Roy use hand tools, gonna need a nap now…..


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Hello Don.

Another warm day here, maybe get to 60 they say.

Thats all for now.


----------



## mojapitt

I started the day thinking that I felt pretty good for the day after sawing. That thought is gone now. Ugh.


----------



## Festus56

Find some muscles that had not been used for awhile Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

The day after sawing is usually sore. Big logs don't adjust easy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I picked up a few logs this weekend.









I wish I had more than a 6' bed sometimes but I do have to man handles these onto my band saw to mill them up.


----------



## mojapitt

I love fresh logs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

These are pretty fresh, cut them on Saturday. I hate having to cut down otherwise healthy trees unless it's absolutely necessary, in this case it was.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bill i have the same Grizzley and it works well , the tracking is sensitive and when set stays there ,a new belt has to be re done after a while as it stretches some .after a while it stabilizes''not the sanding belt but the converor belt''.if its taking a long time for it to move over it not out much ,turn your belt speed up all the way and watch it track,it has to make a few complete rotations to tell you where the adjustment and how much it needs , the manual on line is ok.once you get there and its aligned it stays there mine has for a year or more now .i think Randy has the same one too, i thought about a in feed and out feed table and may do it one day one that can fold out of the way when not used


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Bandit how did max and bandit hit it off ,, i miss the little hard head


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yeti, what kinda setup do you have on yer bandsaw???


----------



## bigblockyeti

A 14" tall fence and an out feed table about 5' behind the blade. It's far more physical than I'd like but a band mill is something I just don't have room for right now.


----------



## mojapitt

I could probably fit all of mine in 1-2 acres


----------



## bandit571

Max, Miss Bandit, and Smokey the female Shop Cat seem to get along fairly well.

Miss Bandit is a Kissing Bug. She likes to "SQEEEK" a lot, too. Still doesn't like the "Great Outdoors", unless one of us is right there, with her. Turns her nose up at Puppy Treats…..will take fingers and all if you hand a piece of "people food" anywhere near where she can grab it…...will stand up to "beg" a lot, too…

I now have the front screen door's latch installed…..amazzing how many toys it takes, just to do that.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I'm very glad Max isn't jealous of her  I was quite worried about that!

I think I'm going to attempt going to Whits and see if he'll teach me how to sharpen my lathe tools properly. I think that's 75% of my battle with this hobby lathe. My other issue is the only way to 'set' the speed is with a zip tie around the handle. That just doesn't make me feel safe.

I wish I could be lifting logs! I can barely walk to and from my truck atm.

@Bill I may have to ask about buying your old sander


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I sure hope I have an old sander in a few days.

You ok, Eddie?


----------



## mojapitt

Eddie, I am kind of with Bill on your post.


----------



## StumpyNubs

ROUTER BOOK UPDATE: I just finished writing 3,500 words (with 22 captioned photos) about tongue and groove joints. Does that seem excessive?


----------



## mojapitt

I would have to read it to know. Just saying 3500 words about a procedure doesn't sound excessive.


----------



## MontanaBob

Stumpy, I used that many words just trying to get the shaper set up to do tongue & groove joints…. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Bob. But if it's like my shop, it wouldn't be fit to print.


----------



## StumpyNubs

3500 words is close to two good sized magazine articles, about 10 pages. And I'm not very wordy about it either. Who knew there was so much to say about tongue and groove- though that does also include variations like wedge tongue and groove and glue joint bits.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bob*- 3500 naughty words?


----------



## mojapitt

Actually I only use a couple dozen words. I just repeat them consistently.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't throw things though. Not since I hit myself in the foot with a crescent wrench.


----------



## Festus56

I only have 7 favorite words, well maybe 9 !!


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

I'm learning the finer points about box gluing machinery today and I'm beginning to suspect that we've been doing it all wrong for a long time. Go figure!

Sanded the interior of the Hope Chest last night and got it ready for finishing. I'm going to try padding Shellac for the first time ever. So I figured the inside was a good place to experiment.

This video is pretty helpful (using shellac is in the middle of the long video)


----------



## mojapitt

Paddling shellac? Now I gotta look that up.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles just sent me a picture of his latest little project. It's 10' x 6' made of walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

> These are pretty fresh, cut them on Saturday. I hate having to cut down otherwise healthy trees unless it s absolutely necessary, in this case it was.
> - bigblockyeti


I've been harvesting fire wood off of our wooded lot to meet our needs for 19 years. You get used to slaying trees… but I always try to pick trees that have fatal defects, or one's I know will have to be cut when the property is developed.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, padding shellac. Now I understand.


----------



## Cricket

Charles Neil please send me your PayPal address.

Can someone let him know I need this if he doesn't see my request, please?


----------



## Cricket

Also, can someone please send me the link to the video for last years meetup?

I lost the dang thing and need it for the proposal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cricket, there's two YouTube videos linked in Stumpy original post on this thread. Look up.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket, there s two YouTube videos linked in Stumpy original post on this thread. Look up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


THANK YOU.

Magnolia was last year, correct?


----------



## Cricket

Sorry, I am brain dead today, of course it was. LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, does that count the words you turn into verbs? I get fairly creative. Bandit taught me to cuss in french.

I do like Chas' little project. A masterpiece, with the emphasis on MASTER.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, nice chunk of walnut Charles…..


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ just sat down and I'm sitting here dozing off!


----------



## mojapitt

Must be the night Beka. I can't focus in the shop at all.


----------



## rhybeka

I finished turning and sanding the chair spindle tonight at Whit's. Second time is the charm it seems. I'm just glad I didn't get it too small this time! He did show me how to sharpen my gouges and such - it's a lot of practice makes perfect. ugh. Seriously thinking about a mini lathe instead of the hobby lathe though.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on a set of stools with rectangle seats. Trying to figure out what I want the base to look like.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I emailed Charles about the Paypal address.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

I guess they are called saddle stools. Virtually all of the ones I have looked at have a single curvature to the seat. Would it be any more/less comfortable with a double curvature like the front half of my normal chair seats?


----------



## mojapitt

They all look about the same. Trying to figure out a different look without making it look stupid. Hmmm


----------



## Cricket

> I emailed Charles about the Paypal address.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thank you!


----------



## mudflap4869

You are in real trouble when you can't even keep your mechanical pencil sharp.
Scars are to remind you where you have been, they don't have to dictate where you are going.
Mine prove that I have been a lot of places. (plenty of ERs)


----------



## mojapitt

Would these seats be comfortable?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure Monte. Maybe not.


----------



## bandit571

Pattern them like a Tractor seat?

Stomach flu of some sort, rolling through. 
Gene: No Merde?


----------



## ssnvet

Well I just got done padding a shellac finish on the hope chest interior. It was pretty easy and fun. You most definately want to wear rubber gloves if you try it.

Now I'm pooped. Darn day job is taking too much out of me. I didn't even get a chance to eat lunch.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm not even going to try to catch up. I know that Sue lost her Dad, and sent here my condolences. 
Did I miss anything else in the life/death/lottery categories?

I agree Bill - this whole day job thing stinks. Rough time of year for a lot of people.

I was off the grid for a nice long weekend last week - lots of snowshoeing etc. Now dealing with a nasty nasty head cold that just won't go away and all the stuff that didn't get done while I was away.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gary, flew through…...showed us his new carver.
I told them you were getting a new toy…..but not what.
Where was the snow shoeing? Those were amazing pictures.


----------



## Festus56

Kinda looks like a little to much scoop to me Monte. I want to try Bandits idea sometime and replace my tractor seats with wood ones. The more rounded front edge works best for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......so it curves like the traditional saddle stool, but goes up in the back and down in the front.


----------



## Momcanfixit

In the Chic Chic mountains in Quebec. It was phenomenal. We went with two other couples from our neighbourhood.

It's going to have to wait until next month, but I'm going to pull the pin and order the 3hp Sawstop.
I have witnesses that heard Mr. 74 tell me that I've been talking about the saw for long enough and to buy it already. Well if I must.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I agree Monte - I think the last stool has too much scoop on the seat. My neighbour had some at her kitchen island that looked like the first one you posted. They were not comfortable at all. They looked nice, but that's it.


----------



## mojapitt

These are some I made before with tractor seat design.










I think I need to stay with the traditional saddle stool


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening Sandra,

Like these for me Bill


----------



## Festus56

Yea like Monte did


----------



## mojapitt

This is the picture the customer sent me. I think I am thinking about it too much.


----------



## theoldfart

Sandra, the Gite du Mont Albert? Lac Americans has some good trails along with Le Serpentine. We do a lot of back country skiing and ice climbing up there. Beautiful country. Good foood too! (Not Tim Hortons !)


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I agree you're be thinking about it too much. The heavily scooped seats look better to me and far more custom vs. something bought from any number of stores like the picture your client sent. I think they'd be comfortable too.


----------



## bandit571

um…."Good night, Folks"


----------



## Momcanfixit

About 30 miles SW from there at Auberge Montagne des Chic-chocs. Near St. Anne des Monts. Unbelievable. I'm not a back country skiier but the snowshoeing was phenomenal. And yes the food was worth the trip itself. No Tim Horton's.

have a good day everyone


----------



## rhybeka

lol nice job on the SawStop Sandra.

Monte we have some like the second pic (I think?) and I wouldn't want to be on them long term. they're more like 5 second stools. lean on them for a second and then go. If they aren't worried about people staying in them, then it's fine. I would even say add a low back to it for support if they want something for staying in.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the customer picture shows a nice seat. But the un splayed legs don't look right. Too skinny and the taper makes the stool seem tippy. And, the cross members don't look too substantial. Your dry fit base looks far better.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine will have some splay on the legs. Straight up and down just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine will have some splay on the legs. Straight up and down just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, all these stools makes me wanna sit a spell, but I gotta doctor appointment to go to this morning…..


----------



## mojapitt

Have you studied for your doctor's tests today Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll take a couple of smart pills when I leave the house…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hopefully I'll be able to drive again and not hafta depend on everyone to get around…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

Monte… my vote is splay the legs and keep the seat profile simple. That Chinese temple looking example looks about as comfy as sitting on a pine cone.

I snuck down to the shop this a.m. to peek at the fully cured shellac and I really like the results. I may touch sand it with 400 grit wet/dry and put one more coat on. Then I mount the plywood bottom and install the cedar over the top of the plywood, and then turn my attention to the outside.

I'm writing up a proposal to build a CNC robotic glue station to lay the complex hot melt glue bead patterns that we use to build up custom case foam interiors. The glue application is incredibly time consuming and if we could automate that, and free the fabricator to assemble the layers while the machine applies the glue for the next layer. If my boss approves it, it will be our most complicated in-house build yet. But it's essentially just an 80/20 CNC router with a glue head instead of a router, and there's a lot of support for this type of gear out there.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Cricket ..PM sent


----------



## bandit571

um…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Sandra, do you know anything about bringing lumber across the the border? My dad wants to bring some white oak and cedar to a friend in Ontario this summer. How much can you bring? Any other regs?


----------



## Cricket

Do we know how many people (approximately) will be attending the event this year? Including family members etc…


----------



## mojapitt

It's the widest bandsaw cut I have made. 10". Seat profile.


----------



## CharlesNeil

YES..Please can we get an approximate head count ..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right now I'm only a maybe….


----------



## mojapitt

What fun is it if you actually know who's showing up?

That being said, my wife and I plan to be there. I did also invite Roger and his wife. But he said he would be iffy at best.


----------



## bandit571

IF I can get there, I'll be there…

No motivation this morning…...Must be The Randy Syndrome?


----------



## mojapitt

Routered, no sanding. Is the contour too deep? 3/4" cut


----------



## bandit571

Try sitting in it?


----------



## mojapitt

An indication of who I married. I took today off for my wife's birthday. She's in the house cooking now. Yes yes is cooking lunch for the employees at her work (Walmart) for "HER" birthday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is just me thinking, but if the contour is going to do anything for comfort it needs to be a continuos contour from side to side, like a big arc.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, she should be making you lunch.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Leana!!


----------



## mojapitt

No, I have to help serve lunch


----------



## mojapitt

I can see your point Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Since I have a somewhat larger sphincter support structure, I didn't expect it to be very comfortable. It's really not to bad.


----------



## rhybeka

I like it Monte!

tell your wife to quit cooking  I've already got picked out where I'm going for birthday lunch 

I'll be coming and most likely Bandit will be with me if he doesn't mind my company  
I don't think the wife will be coming this go round unless we manage to tack on a few days at the beach which is uncertain at best.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Good luck at the doctor today Marty. Nice to be able to drive even if there is nowhere to go.

Happy Birthday to the cook Mrs. Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Leana!

Seat looks good to me, Monte. If you like the way it sits, I'd say it's a winner. 
You only making one?


----------



## mojapitt

Making 6. As usual, first a prototype so I can see what I like.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Happy Birthday, Leana!

Wondering IF this will "Qualify" as a Project?









Witch's Brew is now drying…..still stinks…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy birthday Leana and many more and so glad you are with us.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Making 6. As usual, first a prototype so I can see what I like.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Maybe have the back routered out a little shallower then the front so it feels better or welcomes the back side I would say and sits better. Other wise I like it also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll be bringing the missus to the shin-dig.


----------



## bandit571

> I ll be bringing the missus to the shin-dig.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Dang it, NOW we have to be on our BEST Behavior…...


----------



## rhybeka

I just hope it's not god awful hot or I'll be hiding in Charles's shop!


----------



## mojapitt

> I just hope it s not god awful hot or I ll be hiding in Charles s shop!
> 
> - rhybeka


I will be hiding there anyway


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly finished serving lunch. Other employees were shocked someone would do this. Got news for them, they ain't seen half of it.


----------



## Festus56

That is pretty cool Monte!!


----------



## Gene01

> Nearly finished serving lunch. Other employees were shocked someone would do this. Got news for them, they ain t seen half of it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You guys are good people!

BTW, as I made my monthly trip to Wal-Mart, your comment about the shopping cart situation caused me to round up 5 in the immediate area near my car. Got plenty of perplexed stares but not one thank you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Progress was better with the doctors, maybe not so much with the therapy…..


----------



## mojapitt

Therapists can be tyrants


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course these parts will not be a project, but here's some of the pieces next to the original.


----------



## mojapitt

Lunch is over. Time for a Marty type nap.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene…. I'm gonna rat you out to the union steward. How dare you take some poor sods job away from him? :^p

Bill…. lookin' good

Monte… when my wife visited her relatives in the Ukraine, they rolled out the red carpet like we never see here in America. They even assigned one of her cousins to be her personal assistant and protector to make sure no one messed with her. They strike me as some of the best people you could ever meet.

There are going to be ~6 shrieking 13 year olds celebrating my daughter's birthday for a sleep over. I am planning on running errands after work for a loooooong time.


----------



## mojapitt

Regardless of what you think about the Russian government, the people are the nicest I have ever met.


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW, I think the Russian government pursues it's own self interests the same as everyone else. When they CCCP split up, the US missed a huge opportunity to make Russia our best friend. Instead we went over there and preached western style free market democracy at them, and when they followed our advice it threw their country into a terrible depression.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I'm not proud of our actions either.


----------



## bandit571

Clothes Dryer that Craig ordered on Amazon…arrived a while ago…via UPS. About 50 pounds, counting packaging stuff. My job is to hang this from the wall down in the shop, right beside the new washer. Vent pipes are already in place from the old dryer….hangers are now installed….Film tomorrow, AFTER Craig hauls it down the steps.


----------



## rhybeka

Not horrible for my first turning since HS. whit helped a bit


----------



## bandit571

Looks Great! Better than what I usually manage to get>>>>


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks great Beka -

Bill - I'll go look. Stand by


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay Bill -

I read on the CBSA website, the regs are for large amounts and in particular, wood NOT originating from US and Canada.
Based on that as well as my own experience bringing springs and a variety of other items across the border, here's my free advice

-get your dad to call the point of entry where he intends on crossing. Not the general 1-800 number but he'll have to dig a bit to find a number to the actual border crossing. it will be somewhere under CBSA - Canada Border Services Agency. Write down who he was talking to and what they tell him.

Bringing white oak shouldn't be a problem from what I've read because it's not exotic, but if there's bark on it, and it's NOT kiln dried, he may get stuck with a secondary examination and some delay while they decide if it's full of some wild and crazy type of insect that will ruin the country. If it's not kind dried, at least the bark off would be helpful.

Also, his experience will be highly dependant on who the agent is - whether they know anything about wood, have seen this before etc etc… so he can make things easier by doing up a document (nothing fancy) that has how may bf he has, what the species is and where he got it.

I read posts on other sites about this same thing - most times it's no problem. As always, it can be a problem if you get the wrong person on the wrong day who's never seen wood before…...

hope that helps


----------



## Gene01

Bill,having met you, I'm sure your dad is a very nice guy. Taking a load of lumber to a friend in Canada sorta proves that. That trait will really grease the skids with the Canadian authorities, both on the phone and, at the border. Every Canadian I've met or had dealings with, on both sides of the border, has been most good humored, polite, gracious and helpful. When that's reciprocated, they'll bend over backwards to help. 
Tell your dad to have a safe trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi Gene- yup, generally that's the case. But when anyone gets loud and pushy you'll get to see a whole other side…. still very polite, but it will be a looooong day for the pushy person. But of course, there's Toronto….


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday to Leana! Looks like you got a keeper, Monte.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra/Gene/BillM- Our experience crossing into Canada was very positive. I think it helped that we spoke a little poor French at the station just north of Matt.

Matt-My apologies for not acknowledging your and Mrs. Maniac's anniversary. Belated best wishes to you both.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka funny you mention the beach as that was my wife's first sentence when I said Virginia.


----------



## Gene01

> Hi Gene- yup, generally that s the case. But when anyone gets loud and pushy you ll get to see a whole other side…. still very polite, but it will be a looooong day for the pushy person. But of course, there s Toronto….
> 
> - Sandra


The "Ugly American" still pops up, now and again. You've done your share of traveling through the US so, you know they're just as ugly at home, too.


----------



## Gene01

> Not horrible for my first turning since HS. whit helped a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


That's a fine job, beca.


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday Leana. That knot head you married doesn't deserve you. 
Candy and I *WILL* be in Virginia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dad did ask the guy he's bringing the wood for. He didn't know much, but he did know that he should have the bark off. That's great info Sandra, thanks. He has crossed the border at international falls at least 50 times, so he's very familiar with crossing there, but he's never carried lumber. I will have him look up the number and call. We were searched one time in 30 years. They said it was random.

Beka, that looks great!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, dad said thanks a lot for the info.
Gene, he is a pretty nice guy.


----------



## mojapitt

Sending pictures to customer of the stool.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Had a good day in the shop but am now to the sanding part of the bookcases. My least favorite job.

That might be true Jim but knowing the family for 40 plus years at least she married into a good bunch of people.

We have only had one time going into CA that even had any questions but coming back to the US have only had 2 times when we did not get hassled. Probably a dozen times or so on the bike. They do want to make sure that we don't have any camping firewood with when we cross. We were told that it was not good to even take it from one province to another.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I get that and I don't want to carry bugs that are meant to be there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well done Beka well don


----------



## Festus56

Hello Arlin

Becka that looks good. Most of my few attempts at turning I have a hard time finding the pieces to take a picture of


----------



## bandit571

Well, Goodnight folks, you too, Rochester"


----------



## bandit571

Late night news…...Dryer is set up, and in use, now. Waiting to see how it does. Thinking I may need to build a stand under it, just in case the hangers don't hold very long. That's right, it hangs from the wall down there….


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning. 5:00 am. Consuming a cup of french roast coffee with peppermint mocha creamer and snacking on some dry cheerios. Life is either grand or sucks !!!!!!!!


----------



## CFrye

Great job, Beka! 
Monte, are those Maloof-style joints on the stool legs? 
Happy birthday, Leanna! 
Sandra, good to see you!
Good morning, Mike and other Nubbers!


----------



## Gene01

Fine looking stool, Monte. They should approve.
I'll resist any comments about samples. :- )

Dad and I made several trips through International Falls during the '50s. We never got hassled. But, because we were always loaded for a two week stay, we were always searched. On several occasions we saw lots of confiscated items. Namely fire arms, (people can be pretty stupid) and commercially packaged bacon. Never understood why bacon was a no no. The trip back across was ALWAYS a hassle at the US side.


----------



## Doe

Morning y'all

Gerry and I will be attending the shindig.

Arlin, are you going? We'll be bringing a pile of turning magazines for your vets.

I agree with what Sandra said about the helpfulness of Canadians. As for Toronto, they're pretty good so long as they aren't staring at a phone. I worked in an area with a lot of tourists and we took pretty good care of them - even stepping in if they looked confused or lost to ask if they needed help.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

I have never been to Canada, but have attended school with several Canadians. They were very nice and funny. In fact, in my limited experience, other countries I have been in were very nice. The rudest people I have ever dealt with was at Chicago O'Hare airport. 6 times through there and I don't have anything good to say about it.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning world
> 
> I have never been to Canada, but have attended school with several Canadians. They were very nice and funny. In fact, in my limited experience, other countries I have been in were very nice. The rudest people I have ever dealt with was at Chicago O Hare airport. 6 times through there and I don t have anything good to say about it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


+1


----------



## rhybeka

/stretch/ morning all  Just finished my wet cheerios and trying to get settled in for the day.

Thanks for the nice words about the turning. It was my second attempt - the first attempt was decent but I skinnied one end too much so I had to start over.

The only Canadians I know are Doe and Sandra so far I think they're great!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I have no cheerios.
Somebody outbid me on a few things. Grrr. I've now outbid them, but grrr.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't eat cold cereal at all. Hot breakfast only.


----------



## mojapitt

Winter Storm warning today. Sheet of ice before the snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

There was obviously a sleeper on the sander.


----------



## mojapitt

What did it go to?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's up to $75 now. I may go higher, but I'm gonna wait til tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing it will double again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Could be. It was just odd that all the other big items went way up quickly and this thing went nowhere. I guess the high bidder doesn't know it will need sandpaper. I'm still winning that bid.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> On several occasions we saw lots of confiscated items. Namely fire arms, (people can be pretty stupid) and commercially packaged bacon. Never understood why bacon was a no no.
> - Gene Howe


Um, Canadians love bacon???


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning all,

Mike… it's grand!

Bill… auction snipers are kill joys.

I lost a major battle yesterday trying to convince my boss that we are insane (and will seriously regret it) if we sign up to do very involved QC checks on behalf of one of our case foam customers. First article inspection for every shipment measuring pocket cavities L, W & D, with a tolerance down to 1/32". And a 20 point inspection of each and every case (which the customer supplies and upon which we get no margin). It's totally insane. It violates the entire concept of "don't measure with a micrometer what you cut with a chain saw." It will take hours to complete, it will completely plug up the work area, and this mfg. cell already can't keep up with all the jobs we try to stuff through there. I wound up raising my voice telling people that "this is absolutely insane", "it's a recipe for disaster", etc… but the sales weenies won the day. Guess who's lap the stinking pile of [email protected] will land in when this all goes bust.


----------



## MontanaBob

Nice stool Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, bean-counters only preach the word of today. Usually cost us lots in the long term.


----------



## bandit571

um


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know you'll do your best Matt.

Time to build a bar….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Colder and chance of flurries here for a couple days.

It was not me that run the bid up Bill but I have done that on e-bay.

Good luck Matt, those deals are always a wreck seems like.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill…. if you build it, they will come. And the "they" will be *me *this time around, since my new coping plan involves drinking heavily.


----------



## Redoak49

Matt….the way to handle bean counters is to give them beans to count. By that, I mean you send them an email(and to everyone else) telling them exactly how much time it will take per unit and what things will be needed to accomplish it in terms of equipment.

Arguing with them is useless. But tying them up explaining the costs will bite them and justify your objections. It can put them on the defensive. I used this approach several times and the bean counters ended up having to explain why they lost money on a project. After a few times of this, they began to get a little gun shy of stupid things. I loved sitting back and watching them explain why they lost money.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on over Matt. The bars not ready, but the work bench will double as a bar and the beer fridge is in the shop….


----------



## bandit571

Every 6 months, I have a cardio check up…...this time around, didn't go too well…..now being put on blood thinners, and told to "take it easy" forthe next 3 months, and see him again….A-Fibs, dizzy spells, breathing problems….

Things may slow down in the shop for a while….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, we want you to stick around for a loooong time so listen to the doc.


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, you've produced more work than any ten people I know. Taking a rest will not put you behind, not taking a rest will put you ten feet under! Much rather have you stick around.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit guess you'll have to teach me 'the lazy man's' ways 

about time to head out for my pool workout session thingie. glad it's warm!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> When they CCCP split up, the US missed a huge opportunity to make Russia our best friend. Instead we went over there and preached western style free market democracy at them, and when they followed our advice it threw their country into a terrible depression.
> - Mainiac Matt


As someone who actually lived for a time in the former Soviet-Union (post Soviet days) I can tell you that it didn't take much preaching for them to want what the West had. They had already noticed the difference in lifestyles between the West and the USSR long before the wall came down, and they wanted it badly! By the end of the 90's the products of the West were widely available in the bigger cities, as was the credit to buy them. That gave birth to a middle class that wasn't driven by the cronyism of the old days. The problem is, they didn't have the industry to support it long-term. Personal debt skyrocketed, and there weren't enough jobs to pay for it.

I knew many husbands who had to leave their families and go to Western Europe to find work, sending paychecks home. Others gave up and turned to vodka, which is cheaper than some bottled water there. (Less than $2 a liter when I was last in Latvia.) Many times I stepped over and around large groups of drunk people on my way home from the trolley stop.

It was a giant bubble waiting to pop, and in many places it has.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My intention was to cut out all the pieces for this bar front and take them over to the guys house to put together. Now that I have them all clamped together, I think I'm gonna put it all together as one 12' long piece and carry it on the trailer. It'll be faster.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill


----------



## Momcanfixit

Sittin im cardiac care- my father had a heart attack


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stable but needs stents or surgery


----------



## firefighterontheside

Praying for him Sandra.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes your way 74


----------



## bandit571

> Stable but needs stents or surgery
> 
> - Sandra


BTDT. Keep us in the "loop".


----------



## bandit571

I could take a few pictures today…









New dryer just hanging around. That white "pole" is the drain line for the washer..









Need to build a stand under this thing…


----------



## boxcarmarty

y'all are in our prayers up there Sandra…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, you've been outbid.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never seen anything like it Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Very sorry to hear that, Sandra. Best wishes.


----------



## mojapitt

Finally started the concealment coffee table


----------



## mojapitt

Georgian stew (country not state). I recommend it if any of you are in the neighborhood.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry to hear that Sandra. Hope all comes out great. We are thinking of you.

Nice bar front there Bill. When does it open I am thirsty.

Never knew they made anything like that Bandit.

Looks good Monte, the stew that is. I will let you know next time I get that way.


----------



## Festus56

Anyone else here have a Ridgid oscillating belt sander? Found a part I need that is obsolete. Guess I will have to see how good the lifetime warranty is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who's got genes #?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Anyone else here have a Ridgid oscillating belt sander? Found a part I need that is obsolete. Guess I will have to see how good the lifetime warranty is.
> 
> - Festus56


I have one. But I need all the parts


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark, if your going to part it out. There is couple pieces in need….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, there's one in the auction…...I think it's at $60…..I'd buy it, but I already have one.
Bar will be a few weeks til it's open…..
Gene, check your text.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, if your going to part it out. There is couple pieces in need….
> 
> - MontanaBob


Ridgid says I need to go thru HD. If they don't send it in and or fix it for me I will let you know. It still works just lost the fan below the spindle for the dust collection to work right. I told them on the phone that a 3 yr old machine should not be obsolete. Don't think they really cared what I thought.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't ever think they cannot make a new item obsolete. Mostly based on money and occasionally based on engineering issues.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, if you put glass in that table, won't they see the guns?


----------



## mojapitt

This is the basis for the design. However, there will be rifle storage built-in to both sides.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ah, I see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know I posted this already, but…..
I didn't get the sander. It went for $360.
I did get a delta tablesaw. Anybody need a tablesaw?
Also got a Jesada router carving set. Never heard of it, but it's $239 on amazon. I paid $17.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw Bill but I don't have room. I do need to upgrade my fence sometime.


----------



## MustacheMike

Best wishes for your father and all the family as well Sandra,


----------



## Gene01

Thinking good thoughts for you and dad, Sandra.

Typical of my internet service, it decided to take a break last night during the auction. Typical of me, I went to sleep, too. But, thanks to Bill bidding for me and texting me, I stayed involved. Another bidder beat me to my limit on the guillotine, though. Guess I'll have to stick with the disc sander for truing miters.
Thanks, Bill for your help. Good looking saw, too.

Mark, won't a shop vac pull most of the dust away? Someone else lost a part on their Rigid and was told the same thing by Rigid. Seems odd since they still make the same machine, identical it looks to me.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, thoughts and prayers going out for your father


----------



## Doe

Matt, did you say 100% inspection? All the project management quality books that I read say that 100 percent inspection doesn't guarantee quality even with 6 sigma. Maybe your client is NASA or a medical equipment company. Or the client thinks your manufacturing is just plain bad. Bah! Do you get to hire QA people or extend the time to deliver the product? Geez, I'm grievously offended for you. Shucky darn.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra waiting sucks. Good luck to your dad and you all on his surgery / recovery.

@Bill I might be.  are you selling yours or the one in the pic? I think either way would be better than my craftsman at minimum the fence is better!

the router bits would earn you a you suck!

it's not good being left alone at work. I find non-work things to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Marty. How is your healing process going?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Took a ride down to my wooded property in God's country yesterday and walked thru the woods. I even strolled down the ravine and back out, it felt great…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Yes that works Gene, just have to clean out around the spindle occasionially

Sounds like you are getting better Marty. That is a good deal


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Sandra, You and your dad are in our prayers. 
Monte, that is a cool table. Jim found antlers, in a store the other day. Siad he wanted to put them on the front of his truck. The sales lady told us they were for display only. :-(
Yay for healing, Marty!
A dryer that hangs on the wall…that does not use clothes pins? Huh! Weird, Bandit!
Too bad, Gene! The Tool event is in Joplin tomorrow. Want me to look for a Guillotine for you?
If Beka passes on the saw, Jim might be interested.
Gotta wake him up so he can go flirt with the local cute eye doctor for a cataract surgery follow up.

Later, Gators!


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Prayers for your father and his caregivers for the best possible outcome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I told them on the phone that a 3 yr old machine should not be obsolete. Don t think they really cared what I thought.
> 
> - Festus56


Yours may be 3 years old, but I believe the machine itself has been out for over a decade. Not saying they shouldn't cover it for you, I'm just saying that could be the reason they consider it "obsolete."


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wonder how Sandra's father's surgery went? Anyone have an update?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll let you guys know what I decide to do about the TS. I'm gonna get the new one and see what I want to keep.

No news on Sandra's dad…..not on FB either.

That's good Marty. Some fresh air feels great after being cooped up like a mummy.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill you'll probably want more than what's in my piggy bank. I'll stick with fixing up my craftsman.  Besides, I think I want a lathe more than a TS.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bill, let me know how much $ you want for the saw. Have truck, will travel.


----------



## bandit571

Went for a walk-about….same antiques, same high prices….May rest up, the rest of the night…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, did you say 100% inspection? All the project management quality books that I read say that 100 percent inspection doesn t guarantee quality even with 6 sigma. Maybe your client is NASA or a medical equipment company. Or the client thinks your manufacturing is just plain bad. Bah! Do you get to hire QA people or extend the time to deliver the product? Geez, I m grievously offended for you. Shucky darn.
> - Doe


Nobody is thinking with this one Doe. Our customer's customer makes defibrillators and such, but the 100% inspection is on the case itself, which is a purchased item that our customer ships to us. And the check list is full of stupid stuff, like "handles present" or "hinge pin present".... Really…. did the lid fall off? then the hinge pin is present.

I had to have one of my draftsman spend the first couple hours today correcting the first article inspection sheet that has every pocket measurement listed. The check list had three of the dims wrong! Kinda hard to QC check to a QC checklist that is hosed.

Ugh…. I can't go there, it still makes my blood pressure go up.


----------



## ssnvet

On a more positive note…. after several years of telling my boss that our shop is set up better to make ATA cases than the vendor we buy them from. And after that vendor got buried and subbed our job out to another company, that in turn hosed it….. we are going to set up to make them in-house….










A lot of peeps think these are poly cases, but they are actually high grade birch plywood with an ABS layer laminated to the outside. I'm pretty psyched about setting up shop to run them in-house. The system of extruded AL edges and stamped steel ball corners is pretty slick. And because there's no molds or special tooling, we can custom make any size we need.

QT…. time to hit the road.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sure thing Jim. I think I just figured out it's a right tilt saw. I think that means I'm definitely not gonna keep it. I'll keep my grizzly for now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are pretty neat Matt. I could use a few of those myself.


----------



## mojapitt

My brother has a right tilt saw .I hate making angle cuts on it.


----------



## mojapitt

We used those style cases hauling musical equipment in my past life. It's the only way to carry that stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think I mentioned that my tablesaw is fixed. After replacing the broken piece I am convinced that the original piece was broken when I bought it. The angle adjustment has never worked this good. The blade raises about a half inch higher than before also.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to come up with a small project to pass the time…..got an Email blog from Paul Sellers that MIGHT have an idea or two in it. Keepsafe Box…with curved sides, and dovetails…..might prove to be fun….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about asking the other day Monte, but just figured it must be fixed. That sounds scary in hind sight.


----------



## bandit571

Hamburger/Mac & Cheese for supper tonight…

IF we had put the dryer on the floor….would have been way to low to use. Still needs a stand under it, maybe a shelf added? Will see what sort of cut list I can come up with…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> My brother has a right tilt saw .I hate making angle cuts on it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I also got a Left tilt saw from Grizzly I just can not work with a right tilt it just seems everything is just wrong.

Back in the days I had all kinds of Quality certs. Black belt 6 sigma, lean management, isa9000 and afew others and wish I could have used them. Years of learning all down the drain unless if someone wants to hire part time a once smart guy.


----------



## mojapitt

In my opinion, the right tilt setup looks like it has a high risk of binding/ kickback


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sausage omelettes for dinner. Why…..because my chickens are producing eggs like crazy.


----------



## bandit571

Marty sent a couple Thunderstorms my way…..very nice, and noisey light show going on right now.


----------



## mojapitt

We're clear and cold now. 23°. No streaking tonight.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well - long two days, but unbelievable what can be done.

Major heart attack yesterday morning - my mother got him to the hospital within 10 minutes. Within 40 minutes he was full of clot busting drugs headed by ambulance to the cardiac intensive care unit in another city.
This morning, dye test and two stents by going through a vein in his arm. No incision, no surgery.
By noon - back in the ambulance to his home city.
He should be home in 4-5 days.
If my mother hadn't been home, he'd be dead. He had a heart rhythm that's called the widow maker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, it is amazing…..and great to hear.


----------



## mojapitt

Wonderful news Sandra


----------



## mojapitt

The viewing area of the coffee table. See how nicely the sides line up with the edge? Well they weren't supposed to. That the reason for tonight's noise pollution. I wanted to buy another piece of tempered glass anyway.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news, Sandra!


----------



## bandit571

Great news!

They weren't able to place 4 stents in me back then, they had to re-route some plumbing. Rather expensive 10 day "hotel" stay.

Awaiting to see how the new meds do for me…...besides taking things easy.


----------



## mojapitt

Now I can figure out the legs and gun compartments on the sides.


----------



## CFrye

Great news, Sandra! 
Opps, Monte.
Take it easy, Bandit.
Dr. Dawn told Jim he no longer needed to wear the eye shield at night. Good thing, since he gave the collection to me this morning and said he wasn't going to wear any of them anymore. 
The spinal stimulator implant got rescheduled for mid March in the hope that VA will authorize funding.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay Sandra's mom and dad!

Sounds like I should get Bills saw since you righties can't seem to work it right 

Oh and Bandit you can keep those storms up there - we have a few scared weenies here


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The viewing area of the coffee table. See how nicely the sides line up with the edge? Well they weren t supposed to. That the reason for tonight s noise pollution. I wanted to buy another piece of tempered glass anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So you'll be making another one of those, but not matching exactly.


----------



## Festus56

That is good news Sandra. Glad he got care quickly. Hope recovery is awesome too !!

You own an interest in a local glass business Monte? Would be cheaper.

Ready for the regular Friday date night, still need to decide where tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

The proper thing to do is remake the top and use this for something else. Or I can buy another piece of tempered glass. I will probably make a new top.


----------



## DonBroussard

I plugged in my '47 Unisaw yesterday, and the switch caught on fire. I haven't looked at it yet, but I hope it's just the switch and external wiring, and not the motor. I didn't see smoke from the motor, so I'm thinking I may have dodged that bullet.

Y'all have a spectacular weekend! It's Mardi Gras weekend here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't want to go, but I'm going to St. Louis Mardi Gras. Waste a whole day to catch some beads that will hang on a chair in the house until I say, do we need these.


----------



## bandit571

I think I sent all them thunderbumpers towards the Cleveland area…..

About done for tonight…...Miss Bandit left a puddle on the bed, right where I sleep at…....couch time tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

WELL we had some excitement tonight." Lily got her head stuck under one of our recliners so badly we had to call the fire dept for help. Embarrassing but true. Lily is fine thankfully and the firefighters were all very kind. Hopefully now that the storms have pretty much passed I believe I will go to sleep.


----------



## TedW

Hey gang, just stopping in to say hi.

Hi!

Didn't read 1721 new posts because yes, I am that lazy. I've been knee deep in, well…. updates soon. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## TedW

I looked at a painting job today (got it, start tomorrow) and when the real estate guy flipped a light switch sparks blew out from the ceiling fixture and blew the circuit. Looks like I'll be busy there.


----------



## TedW

Monte, put a glass top on that table and sell it, you'll get top dollar.


----------



## TedW

Beka, happy to know Lily is okay. But mostly I hope she is your cat or dog and not your neighbor or somebody. as that might be a little too much excitement.


----------



## TedW

Don, there seems to be a thing of switch fires going around.


----------



## MustacheMike

Great news Sandra! When those things happen it really makes us appreciate how precious the gift of life is. Give him best wishes and no more double cheese burgers!!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I think I sent all them thunderbumpers towards the Cleveland area…..
> 
> bandit571


You did! Last night was nice enough to have a fire in the fire pit and take care of the many branches and sticks that have fallen the past few months while making a few smores then knocking back a few cold ones while watching the lightning off in the distance. A little before 10 it started sprinkling then all hell broke loose and it was an instant monsoon. After almost touching 80 yesterday they're predicting snow for tonight, I guess global warming is getting a little lazy again.


----------



## Gene01

Wonderful news, Sandra! Hope recovery is quick and he's back to his old self soon.

Thanks Candy but, no need. I've been severely chastised for bidding on the other one., anyway.

Monte, would a little router and chisel work make it it fit?

Bill, that is a bummer.

HEY TED! Good to see you.

Got a new toy Thursday. It's the Dado Stop. When we get home from Tucson, its play time.

.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Hope you get it Monte.
Gene, I was just looking at that in the woodcraft catalog yesterday.
Seems I will not be able to pick up my table saw and other things until Wednesday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, looks like another jig we need to build. Um, Bill's gonna hafta build 2 of them…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang it. What if I don't keep both saws?


----------



## bandit571

Bill:









There is always these sort of things…

Neither pup even woke up last night, thunder doesn't even bother them. Windier than The Donald outside, right now. Debating on going on another rust hunt, today.

BTW: Top of the morning, to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…you too, TED.


----------



## mojapitt

Ahh, the feeling you get when a HP comes up behind you with lights flashing. You pull over and he passes you to nail the guy ahead of you.

I am there


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, cool jig. I wish I could buy all of the cool tools.


----------



## bandit571

I wish I could send these snow showers elsewhere…...might send them northeast again…

March weather going on outside the windows….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Ted, good you are here.

Nice toy Gene, looks like a time saver.

Not much weather news here. Snow showers yesterday and today so far haven't even turned the ground white.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've got more of those than I've got table saws Bandit and I use them sometimes.

Mardi gras parade was fun. It was just cold enough to keep the crowd manageable. The boys got LOTS of beads…..like 3 walmart bags full, plus stuffed animals and t shirts.

Now Guy's pretzels for lunch. Brats, salzicca and hotdogs wrapped in big pretzels.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps,

Sandra… So glad to hear that your dad piled through. Thank The Lord your mom was home to call for help.

For all you right tilt TS haters, here's a little tip… Move the fence to the left side of the blade when you're making angle cuts. Problem solved. The beauty of a right tilt saw is that your fence scale still reads true when you use a dado stack, because the dato cutters stack up away from the fence and don't change the distance to the first blade. So which do you do more often? Use a dado stack, or make beveled rip cuts?

I made some progress on the hope chest. I'm really getting into this padded shellac finish gig…


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot about Mardi Gras this weekend. Probably a lot of fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What's all this talk about Marty's grass???


----------



## CFrye

We are home from the SWTCA Groundhog Day Tool Meet. I got one thing to modify into the thing I wanted but couldn't find and a bunch of other stuff that HAD to come home with me! I saw and picked up (very carefully) a Stanley #1 hand plane. It wanted to come home with me too. The $900 price tag did not. 


> What s all this talk about Marty s grass???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It needs cut! Get the Deere out there!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know Matt, I'm just used to it being that way. I guess the unifence can do that. You just have to move the fence to the other side of the bracket. That chest looks sweet. Keep padding the shellac.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## ssnvet

The boys look like they're ready for Woodstock :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking pair Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean kept all his on. Liam kept taking them off and putting in grocery bags.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A St. Louis parade tradition even if it's now AB InBev.


----------



## ssnvet

Was that Bud for you?


----------



## CFrye

> - firefighterontheside


Love it!


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt was a bust today. The Boston USED to have a dealer on the second floor of old tools…..they have been removed, tables and all. Couldn't find the other 4 stores down around Springfield, OH…..wound up in a Sears store, and bought a blade for the bandsaw…..on sale, of course…

Snow flurries all day long. Not good weather to go hunting in…..can't smell the rust..


----------



## firefighterontheside

This micro brewery stout is for me.
I just sold my old miter saw for $100. Said I wouldn't take less than $125, but when the Air Force guy who had all of his tools stolen from his garage offered me $100, I took it.


----------



## mojapitt

That sounds proper Bill


----------



## CFrye

Well done, Bill.

More pictures tomorrow. This is the one thing I got today that I intend on modifying to make a bit stock for my first spoke pointer. It is a Diamond Edge brand bit. Not sure what it's original purpose was but it appears to have been modified already.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

I love the Budweiser horses. Looks like a fun day Bill and a great gesture to a fellow woodworker and serviceman.

Guess I am going to have to look up padded shellac. Keep hearing about it and Matt likes it so must be fun.

Interesting thing there Candy, never saw a creation like that.

Another day without much production here. Got everything finish sanded then went on a quick 3 hr shopping trip. Still never found what we were looking for. I did not realize they do not have any hardwood floor filler in stock anywhere. Guess the pre-finished flooring took care of that. The kids are re-finishing the floors in their house and thought I could help them out but no luck today.


----------



## mojapitt

Ready to start cutting pieces for big Starburst tabletop. Infeed table is ready.










Also got infeed and outfeed for planer.


----------



## bandit571

New meds seemed to have started a migraine…...time to take a nap.


----------



## CFrye

G'nite, Gracie.
Looks like you're ready for a feeding feast, Monte!
Yeah, Mark, it could be as simple as a flat bladed screw driver. Only I have one of those and it doesn't look like this bit. I'll probably wander over to the Brace thread and Timetestedtools and ask those folks.


----------



## mojapitt

You talk to other threads?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..I frequent the weather report thread….Mark knows.


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Monte, mostly the tool threads to feed my hoarding tenancies…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need an out feed on my table saw… Um, I need my table saw…..

Debbie gets that look everytime i mention the shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

I would think that would be good therapy Marty


----------



## Festus56

Read other threads sometimes when looking for something but rarely comment.

I need therapy too, Sat. night cold ones coming right up. Come on over Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, That's what I tried to tell her but she's as mean as Candy…..


----------



## mojapitt

> That s what I tried to tell her but she s as mean as Candy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ooh, ow


----------



## CFrye

> Monte, That s what I tried to tell her but she s as mean as Candy…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I'm sure Jim would confirm my meanness. I think Debbie needs a "Long Suffering Wife of a Grumpy Old Man" shirt. Keep up the good work, Debbie!!


----------



## MustacheMike

Great news Sandra! When those things happen it really makes us appreciate how precious the gift of life is. Give him best wishes and no more double cheese burgers!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, most of us understand how lucky Jim is.

Good morning world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## bandit571

um..


----------



## boxcarmarty

This Old House is making end grain cutting boards…..


----------



## mojapitt

New top made and fits perfect.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy that bit kind of looked like you could buy a socket on it.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Did you find out what that was for Candy?

Bright sunshine here today. Stain the bookcases today and need to get some leather projects done, we sold some on etsy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Had a pretty bad porch fire first thing this morning. Passerby saw the whole porch on fire and stopped to wake up the occupants. They had the fire mostly out by the time we got there. We had a lot of work finishing up the job. That passerby may have saved two lives this morning.

Maybe we will just part out this TS. Marty wants the outfeed, Beka needs the fence, I want the blade and cast iron wing, I guess Jim and Candy get the rest.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Maybe we will just part out this TS. Marty wants the outfeed, Beka needs the fence, I want the blade and cast iron wing, I guess Jim and Candy get the rest.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, that sounds as exciting as me being able to tie my own shoes…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Maybe we will just part out this TS. Marty wants the outfeed, Beka needs the fence, I want the blade and cast iron wing, I guess Jim and Candy get the rest.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Everyone has different levels of excitement
> Bill, that sounds as exciting as me being able to tie my own shoes…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


----------



## bandit571

Kind of bad, when you tie your shoes..THEN slip them on your feet….DAMHIKT

Been doing an inventory of the scrap wood supply. Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is on-line, again…


----------



## mojapitt

Progress


----------



## diverlloyd

I would like to say my wife is the best I have the flu and she decided to go to an auction and buy me some bessey clamps 6" 6pcs per pack. I think she bought 3 packs but will know for sure when she gets back from our nieces birthday party.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy is home sick. She sent me a link to buy some socks on sale.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Weekends go by too fast. Hope you all had a good one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it weekend? I can't tell the difference…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Is it weekend? I can t tell the difference…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That makes me sick you know


----------



## diverlloyd

So she bought 3 sets at $8 a set so 18 clamps at $24 I don't think is to bad of a deal.


----------



## bandit571

Candy:









Drag link is the 3/8" drive thingy, beside a Merrit screwdriver tip..









I think my Gimlets are all up in Canada….in a Pine box.


----------



## mojapitt

A little more progress


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly finished another small chest


----------



## Festus56

Looking good Monte. I like that treasure chest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sean still wants a treasure chest for his,pirate ship.


----------



## mojapitt

Now that I know how, the chest isn't very difficult.


----------



## CFrye

Jess did well, AJ. Hope you feel better soon. 
Bill, did you get the socks? Hope Cindy feels better soon. 
Monte, how is the secret area accessed? Good looking chest.


----------



## mojapitt

> Jess did well, AJ. Hope you feel better soon.
> Bill, did you get the socks? Hope Cindy feels better soon.
> Monte, how is the secret area accessed? Good looking chest.
> 
> - CFrye


Still figuring out how to set the locks


----------



## Doe

> So she bought 3 sets at $8 a set so 18 clamps at $24 I don t think is to bad of a deal.
> 
> - diverlloyd


You suck - that's a fantastic deal. You can never have too many clamps.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

By the way AJ, you suck.


----------



## Gene01

.


> So she bought 3 sets at $8 a set so 18 clamps at $24 I don t think is to bad of a deal.
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> You suck - that s a fantastic deal. You can never have too many clamps.
> 
> - Doe


+1. Heckuva deal.



> Jess did well, AJ. Hope you feel better soon.
> Bill, did you get the socks? Hope Cindy feels better soon.
> Monte, how is the secret area accessed? Good looking chest.
> 
> - CFrye
> 
> Still figuring out how to set the locks
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, awaiting your solution.


----------



## mojapitt

All 4 sides open. My thought is when you open the ends it will reveal the locks for the sides. The ends will have a latch under the table.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, gentleman is supposed to stop and put a deposit on 3 bedroom sets. About 60 drawers. How soon will you come?


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, that's a ''You Suck'' deal for Bessey, I hope she got all of them…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'll be right here cheerin' you thru all them drawers…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Marty. How are you feeling today?

If any of you are familiar with LJ BKap, he is having some health issues and could use a prayer also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to find a new mornin' routine, this getting out of bed ain't workin' for me…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I need to find a new mornin routine, this getting out of bed ain t workin for me…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Don't sleep in the bed?


----------



## boxcarmarty

My Bookie called and said my taxes are done, she'll be dropping those off later…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully that's good news Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be happy if there's enough left ta buy one of them there Bessey clamps…..


----------



## bandit571

Um..Monday? I'll leave a wake up call for Tuesday…...ummmmmm


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah she bought them all.
Monte nice looking chest.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is a good deal AJ, one can always use more clamps.

Shop needs to get converted to finish room today. I hate having to cover everything up to spray.


----------



## diverlloyd

I figure 6" clamps would be good for laminated glue ups and there are never enough clamps.


----------



## CFrye

Pics from Saturday's excursion…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice variation of scrap Candy, all that rust brings out the sparkle in your eye…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good Monday morning all.
I bid on some clamps in the auction, because you can never have too many clamps. They were bessey k bodies, but they went for well over half of retail.


----------



## CFrye

If ever Jim complains (if-HA!!) about me wanting to go rust hunting I just ask him if he'd rather go to Zales or Bon Marche!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Half price is still pretty good for a K body, I just wouldn't want to buy too many at a time…..


----------



## mojapitt

Jim never complains?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, he should complain, that's what we do… Besides, by the time he's able to get in the shop, he won't be able to get in the shop…..


----------



## CFrye

Should have read WHEN Jim complains!


----------



## firefighterontheside

True Marty, but there were eight of them so that would have been another 250 on top of what. Already spent.

Candy, yes I bought 12 pairs of socks. You can't have too many socks.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I'm pretty sure that many cabinet shops sub out there drawers to outfits who set up and specialize in making them. Especially if the customer wants dovetails.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, got a couple of orders to finish up here, how does July of '18 work?

Nice haul, Candy. Can I borrow that miter box for a few years?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Busy day today. Lots of ems calls during the day and then topped it off with a huge fire involving many piles of mulch and logs. Hated to see all that wood just dumped and burned.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, some people just don't care about the wood. It's sad.

Have I ever mentioned that I don't like piano hinges?


----------



## mojapitt

With sides open and closed


----------



## firefighterontheside

Moving right along….


----------



## mojapitt

I feel about as fast as a tree sloth


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Nice assortment Candy. Did Jim buy all of that for you?

Looking good Monte.

A few drawers are fine but 60 might get old fast. I don't mind piano hinges but I do hate the screws that they come with.


----------



## diverlloyd




----------



## bandit571

No shop time today….Monday, after all…


----------



## mudflap4869

*Jim never complains!* He is always 100% in favor of the @#^& wasting money on crap that she will never use. I complained for several years about her spending. The only change she made was to get fat and sassy. I should have known better than to get hooked up with her. When we met she had red hair which never grows on a thin skull. I by the way had a full head of dark hair. After living with her for 33 years what little hair I now have is thin and white.


----------



## bandit571

I LIKE to go out rust hunting…..the Boss hates it. 
I like going into Harbor Freight, the Boss will not even leave the van…

Would like to go to a few places….don't have the time….

Would like to cut down three 2×4s, and try to make something out of them…


----------



## bandit571

Didn't do a dang thing all day…why am I so bleeding tired?

Have two mouthy BRATS to deal with all week long…spring break at Grumpy Grandpa's place.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, Gracie…


----------



## Gene01

It's Tuesday. 
*Laissez les bons temps rouler!*

Went to bed at 7:00 last night. Up at 2:00. Must be the anticipation.

Had a great weekend in Tucson. Grandson had a nice 11th birthday. Lots of gifts. He got to pick a restaurant for his birthday dinner. He picked a good one. One of his gifts was a metal detector. We spent all day digging holes in his back yard. Among the other "treasures" he found was $0.51. Nothing really old but, neat because he collects coins. 
It was fun. So, I ordered one for me.

On the way home, the VA called with results of my Lab tests. EVERYTHING WAS GREAT! Including the A1C. So, after supper, I celebrated with ice cream. Once more…*Laissez les bons temps rouler!*


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bigblockyeti

Half a pot of coffee and 1 paczki down so far any many more to go!


----------



## mojapitt

Time for the real job. Can't retire yet.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Went to bed at 7:00 last night. Up at 2:00. Must be the anticipation.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was wondering what that was called…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Time for the real job. Can t retire yet.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Somebody has to keep us honest…..


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Eddie?


----------



## mojapitt

You can tell spring is coming. Major reconstruction of the highway I drive starts next week


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-Rhoos,

We're into the crazy time of year in northern New England where it will be 60 deg one day and 20 deg the next… otherwise know as frost heave season. They'll post a load limit on all the non-highway standard roads until it settles down, and then the construction crews will be off to the races to get all their site work going and foundations in. I'm going to need a load of gravel this spring to dress up our drive way as it's rutting out pretty bad.

I finally plowed through our federal tax return…. Turbo Tax is a God send. I'll bang out the state return tonight and then be done with it.

Off to the races. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## theoldfart

Matt, crazy is an understatement. We had a tornado nearby on Saturday, lots of damage. February is not a traditional tornado month here in Western Massachusetts!


----------



## bandit571

Let the "Good Times" roll…...Fat Tuesday already?

Rain and into the upper 50s next 2 days….the back into the freezer…..

Hangover Month….end of winter, end of Mardi Gras, and St. Paddy's Day a-coming up…pass the Guinness.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/

Morning!


----------



## bandit571

Marty: Just got a "phone call" from 317-824-0080. Not sure who it was…..spam?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool but sunshine day here.

What part of it are they rebuilding this year Monte besides exit 14?

Should be done finishing the bookshelf cabinet this morning. Slow drying yesterday.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy Mardi Gras, y'all! Nannette and I are taking our granddaughters to a parade in my small town of Kaplan this afternoon. I hope they have a blast and make memories that will last a lifetime.


----------



## CFrye

Kevin and Matt, y'all are talking Oklahoma weather! Texting with my sister in Scottsdale, Arizona yesterday…she was bundled up in the electric blanket because it was 59 degrees and I was sitting here in the office in Oklahoma with 60 outside!
Got some shop time in yesterday. More planned today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

824 is generally the N/W corner of Indy which is about all business district…..


----------



## bandit571

Just got off the phone with TriCare….a $10K bill needs to be paid by them….of course..they are sending out a form to fill out…...Just for having the knee scoped.

Marty: Nobody was on the other end of the Indy Call…..spam. Illinois St. area.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, Tilford to Piedmont, both directions over the next 2 years. It needs it though.

The amount of telemarketers calling lately is massive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all. I got rid of the dead chicken in the coop. Cindy wouldn't do it yesterday. I'm guessing old age was the culprit. Thunderstorms and possible tornadoes here tonight. 100% chance of allergies today.

Got me some more materials for the bar build, so I better get on it.
Pick up the table saw tomorrow between 12 and 4.

Great news on the A1C Gene. Keep up the good work Phyl.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Pick up the table saw tomorrow between 12 and 4.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


So what time will you be delivering the outfeed table this weekend???


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning y all. I got rid of the dead chicken in the coop. Cindy wouldn t do it yesterday. I m guessing old age was the culprit. Thunderstorms and possible tornadoes here tonight. 100% chance of allergies today.
> 
> Got me some more materials for the bar build, so I better get on it.
> Pick up the table saw tomorrow between 12 and 4.
> 
> Great news on the A1C Gene. Keep up the good work Phyl.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. And, you're right. It probably wouldn't happen but for Phyl.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you should have the time to run down and help Bill switch saws


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you should have the time to run down and help Bill switch saws
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have it marked on my calendar, I hope I don't forget…..


----------



## rhybeka

Oh yeah. Forgot to tell Bill I got to meet some of his brothers in arms on Friday. Had to call 911 (we didn't know the non emergency number) because Lily got herself stuck between two bars under one of our recliners. Long story short - she's fine. Moms were totally embarrassed to have to call but the guys were very nice. Nephew was loving the fact they brought the ladder truck and were running lights. Thankfully our neighbors were either not home or asleep.

appears I'm also having trouble communicating today so in advance if I offend anyone I'm sorry.


----------



## CFrye

> Marty, you should have the time to run down and help Bill switch saws
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I have it marked on my calendar, I hope I don t forget…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, don't forget!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me look at my schedule Marty. I'm sure I can fit it in.

Good deal Beka. We like to help with animals anytime we can. I rescued a puppy head out of a steel wheel last summer.


----------



## DamnYankee

Did anybody miss me?

Leave for a bit and you guys broke LJ…AGAIN!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, they tried to cut my ring off in the ER but they couldn't get it to cut. One of the paramedics wrapped my finger tight with a band to force the swelling down, then pulled the ring as he unwrapped my finger…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Rob, where ya been hidin'???


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey Marty!

Been very busy, or at least I was.

Once again I've changed positions at work, at least temporarily, and now spend WAY to much time on a computer.

Previous position had me working long hours with very little "office work".


----------



## Cricket

Must have more coffee…

Is anyone having trouble uploading images?


----------



## bandit571

Welcome back….where's the donuts ?

Rust hunt today….turned down three #5 wannabes….and set of wood bodied match planes( covered in yellow mold, and since I have the #45,,.....)Picked a Stanley No. 2246A complete except for the saw. Might have a saw available…Then took the Boss to Wallie World. I spent…..$16.09, counting tax….meh.

Have to clean the Mitre Box off, and then maybe a picture or two…

Made a mistake, yesterday…..youtube song…."Walla walla bing bang.." The original one, not the Chipmonks…can't get it out me head…


----------



## Cricket

Amazon's web servers are down and it's causing trouble across the internet
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/28/14765042/amazon-s3-outage-causing-trouble


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rob, the big question is, are ya gettin' shop time??? This years meet is over yer direction in Virginia…..


----------



## ssnvet

DY… you're not chasing the young whipper-snappers around the commando course any more?

I've been downloading solid models trying to figure out what case hardware goes with what. It is a straight forward system, there're just too many options.

I may have gotten myself in upto my armpits with this project.


----------



## Cricket

Testing image uploads again…


----------



## Cricket

Crossing my fingers that imagegate is finally over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Must have more coffee…
> 
> Is anyone having trouble uploading images?
> 
> - Cricket


I don't know, let me see…........this is the end panel of the bar with some of the trim installed on the panels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Worked for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Rob…..


----------



## Cricket

The AWS outage appears to have been resolved. Knock on wood…


----------



## mojapitt

Looks good Bill


----------



## JL7

Marty, don't forget! How often do you need a reminder??

Nice pix Cricket….you got a gift…..

That's purty fancy Bill….looking good….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Whatcha drinkin' Cricket???


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, don't forget Bill.


----------



## JL7

Big day in Grand Marais news here today Bill…...Scientists have actually proven that water from the Devil's Kettle is actually going down river…..they measured the flow above and below the falls…...

Here's a video from "before" the big discovery today:






Not sure if this is real news or fake news, but exciting none the less!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Jeff. I've never actually been to that spot. I have been in the park though. Not too surprising though.


----------



## bandit571

Rust hunt "trophy" from today ( now that the pictures work, again)









Even has a length stop, for repeat cuts..









Stanley No. 2246A. A lot newer than my old #358. Just need a saw for it, now.









Saw I thought I had, is about…6-8" too short.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Several years ago my parents paid about $2700 to have the old roof taken off their barn and then a new truss roof put on. Now they want to take that new roof back off and save all the parts, then dismantle the rest of the barn and then have a new foundation and slab poured. Then build a new building. The company that will do a lot of the work is the one dad used to work for. I'm sure they will get a great deal again. The $2700 was cheap. Dad says, this will be yours someday, so what do you want. I resisted the urge to say, build it by my house. We are not far apart, but I'm not sure how it will work out in the future. What will I do with the house. I can hardly sell the house and keep the barn right next to it. Dilemma for the future I guess.


----------



## JL7

> Several years ago my parents paid about $2700 to have the old roof taken off their barn and then a new truss roof put on. Now they want to take that new roof back off and save all the parts, then dismantle the rest of the barn and then have a new foundation and slab poured. Then build a new building. The company that will do a lot of the work is the one dad used to work for. I m sure they will get a great deal again. The $2700 was cheap. Dad says, this will be yours someday, so what do you want. I resisted the urge to say, build it by my house. We are not far apart, but I m not sure how it will work out in the future. What will I do with the house. I can hardly sell the house and keep the barn right next to it. Dilemma for the future I guess.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hey Bill, you gotta trust those first instincts…...and that's so cool of your Dad…...


----------



## mojapitt

26°, 80% humidity and a sight breeze make it uncomfortable outside.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats on the the new-to-you mitre box, Bandit!
Bill, sell the house with the understanding that it is to be moved at the buyer's expense. Thoughtful of your dad. Nice job on the bar. 
Interesting, Jeff. Did they prove it with dye or ping pong balls?
Cricket, is that one of your beautiful grand babies? 
Hiya, Shameless!
Beka, glad Lily is OK. 
Lots of metal working today. Used the angle grinder to hack off an old bracket from the bed of the pickup so we could discover the tool box bought for it was too small. The 12" tool rest that came with the Craftsman lathe broke sometime back. The post is 7/8" diameter and I couldn't find any to replace it. I ordered 12" and 6" rests from Rockler and a 12" section of aluminum pipe from Amazon. The pipe was made into a sleeve for the new tool rests. Had to sand down the exterior just a smidge then cut to length. Smooth the rough edges and rough the smooth interior. A little epoxy and Walah! Almost. I practiced on the short rest. Need to clean the epoxy off the outside and see if it's solid. If it works I'll do the 12" tool rest. And last, but not least, sanded rough spots off a couple of garbage-disposer-chewed spoons. 
Marty, don't forget Bill!


----------



## CFrye

Monte, is the humidity in the form of white crystalline entity?


----------



## mojapitt

No, it was heavy fog most of the day.


----------



## Cricket

> Whatcha drinkin Cricket???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Who me? I am innocent I tell ya!


----------



## Cricket

Candy, yes that is one of my grandbabies!


----------



## CFrye

<3


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hate eating cereal with garbage disposal chewed spoons.


----------



## mojapitt

Better spoons than fingers chewed by the garbage disposal


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is true.

Luckily for me, I have big hands and can't get my hand down there. Have to use tongs to get the spoons out.


----------



## bandit571

Marty..don't forget Bill..

Candy: There is a secret room at that place, where they hide the good stuff at…..you have to know which door to go through.

Max and Miss Bandit are having Puppy Hour…..all out "war"....and Missy is on the MEAN side. She is holding her own against Max.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, don't forget that one guy…..what's his name?


----------



## bandit571

Drives a red truck, can't miss him….


----------



## bandit571

Where is all the bad weather at? Hope it heads towards Stumpy's place instead of here…...


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello DY, welcome back. Been awhile.

Looks like what I am drinking Cricket, my meal came with bacon too.

Marty don't forget whatever you are supposed to remember.

Nice find Bandit. I used a miter box like that for 2 years building houises until we finally got a power one.

Looking good Bill, nice to see it when it is done.

Got the bookcases done today, will deliver them tomorrow. Tuned up my dust collector today, been needed for awhile. Works way better now. Ready to get back to the cedar chest, has sat in my way for a month now. Get it done and out of the shop will be nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, had to tint the blue pine more blue.


----------



## Festus56

Forgot the pictures, they were right side up when I downloaded them.


----------



## bandit571

Keep yer head down, Marty…...weather looks a bit nasty over your way….


----------



## bandit571

Looks like March will come in like a lion…...


----------



## Festus56

Just had a Teds wood plans add pop up in my FB. They are everywhere!


----------



## MustacheMike

Morning. 1" rain last night and 1-3" snow today. Got to love the land between the lakes!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Storms were fierce, but not damaging here. 60 miles away in all directions there were tornadoes. Most damaging south. I know lots of pumper task forces were sent last night. My FEMA task force was on alert to go, but never did. I guess the damage wasn't bad enough. I guess I will hear more this morning.

Table saw day.

Mark those cabinets look great.
Monte, it's not too blue.


----------



## mojapitt

Extremely sad about the storm damage

Marty is coming to help with the saw


----------



## firefighterontheside

He needs to be here by 10:30.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Things fared pretty well here too, had lots of noise and a few tree limbs down…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> He needs to be here by 10:30.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Get started and I'll check in after my doctors appointment…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, right. I've heard that the one before.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I would come help. But I promised my wife I would shampoo the cat today.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, make sure your feet are firmly planted and lift with yer legs, I'll git the other side when I git there…..


----------



## bandit571

Good luck with THAT, too….

Good news this morning…..we have a couple dozen DONUTS on the kitchen counter..
Bad news….Craig picked up a stitch screw( metal roofing/siding self drilling) in a tire. 
Good news…tire is fixed. 
Bad news..it is still raining outside…..

March is off to a nasty start….in like a LION…..out like a….


----------



## CFrye

Andy's daughter posted this on Facebook half hour ago:
"We need lots of prayers! Dad fell last night and couldn't get back up by himself. He went to the ER by ambulance and now they have admitted him for more testing. He had some trouble last week with using his right side and had a focal seizure in his right arm. Today he is very weak on the right side and can not use his right leg. We are waiting to speak to the neurologist and the neurosurgeon. Please pray for some answers and for his fighting spirit to return."


----------



## firefighterontheside

Darn, he just can't get a break. He didn't sound too good on the phone the other day either.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That is not good news. our thoughts are with Andy and family from the other family here.

Nice day here so far, chance of snow and 42deg later.


----------



## ssnvet

Prayers in-bound for Andy and family.

My brain is swimming from plowing through case hardware. WAY too many options. Need to KISS.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lotta prayers to Andy…..

Headin' to the doctor now…..


----------



## rhybeka

/sigh/ /flop/


----------



## bandit571

Get well soon, Andy!

Time for a nap…yet?


----------



## mojapitt

This is the message I got from Andy's wife Carol earlier:

Made a 2am ambulance ride to ER. WAS WALKING AT 5 pm yesterday but by 2 he couldn't sit up. Dr just left. Still feel it is swelling. Going to keep him here, give large doses of steroids and diuretic. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how is the saw moving going?


----------



## ssnvet

Hoping to get one of these…










So we can cut a bunch of this…










And make these…


----------



## bandit571

Might look into a better way to clamp parts to the saw…..I never had much luck using that saw. Angles kept wanting to change, sometimes during the cut. And, all I was cutting was rebar shapes, and angle iron inserts.

Getting the Mitre Box about cleaned up..









Saw is a loaner….about 8" too short. One in the background is a Stanley 358…...mainly for the larger items..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Saw has been moved, as well as a big log splitter.
Saw is in good shape. Marty's outfeed table is not too impressive. Just some pieces of angle iron and a piece of old counter top. I took the Forrest woodworker 1 off already. Luckily there was another father and son of similar age picking up the big lathe/mill and the big grizzly bandsaw. We helped each other.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is before we flipped it on its top for transport.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…sooooo…what is for supper, tonight?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok Bill, I've had my ibuprofen and a nap and ready to help…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

There's a guy at work who's nickname used to be blister, because he always showed up after the work was done.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about shredding a spud, or two….some mushrooms…...maybe an onion…...chop a bunch of chicken up…..

Knew a carpenter once….he worked harder at getting out of work, than actually doing any…..Milkman….because he would "milk" any job until quitting time…I could hang 15 doors..to his…one. In 8 hours.


----------



## Gene01

Prayers for Andy and family. I really hope the docs can fix it.

Our internet was down all day yesterday and came back about an hour ago. So, I missed your call for help, Bill. Sorry.

Matt, gotta agree with Bandit. I've had rotten luck with extruded aluminium on my chop saw. Finally had to ask my BIL to cut it on his 12" Milwaukee. Like butter. And it had no problem with 45s, either.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doctors are happy with a speedy recovery on my legs and balance. Working on getting full movement and strength back in my left hand. I may hafta sneak out to the WoodShack and see how much I can get by with out there…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a likely story Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got a delivery of oak boards, so I'll be building a bar tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I love those deliveries, until I have to pay for them.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Marty will help you stock the bar…....eh…not such a good idea….


----------



## DamnYankee

Just a bit of what I've been up to


----------



## ssnvet

That saw (DW872) looks like an abrasive wheel chop saw, but it comes set up with a negative rake carbide tipped metal cutting blade (probably half the price of the saw). I thought hard about setting up a wood cutting miter saw with a negative hook blade, but the rpm is too high on those (3,600 on a 12" and 4,500 to 5,000 on a 10"). This saw runs at 1,300 rpm.

From what I can tell, the miter fence (as Bandit noted) is the only real gripe in the reviews. But we're well equipped to modify that if we need to.


----------



## mojapitt

Rob, I am surprised that you even talk to us after hanging out with the top dogs there.


----------



## CFrye

Marty's new name is Blister! Very appropriate Heeheehee! Glad to hear the good report. 
Bill got a flippin' saw?
You've been busy, Shameless!
Exchanged tool boxes and installed the correctly sized box on Mudflap's truck. It is loaded with stuff. Worked some more on a rack for the bit braces.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good stuff Rob.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill got a flippin saw?
> 
> - CFrye


You're flippin' right!


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like DY is hitching a ride with the Donald on AF1 :^p

I was up till 2 a.m. last night finishing up our taxes… I'm ready to fall on my face. Nighty-night.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wow I get a busy day in the shop and you folks get busy chatting. New nicknames and everything. And flippin' stuff too.

You have been busy DY, nice pictures and nice work !!

Candy I have a toolbox I would have gave to you, just have to come pick it up is all.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good job Rob, git yerself a cold one…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes to Andy from the wife and I.


----------



## bandit571

Um…....Goodnight, Gracie…


----------



## Doe

Thoughts and prayers going out for Andy and family


----------



## Gene01

Fella over on the Shopsmith forum has a sig line that reads " Heroes don't wear capes, they wear dog tags." 
You qualify, DY. THANK YOU. 
Not only that but, your woodwork is awesome.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Lovelies!

Sweet pics Rob! Thank you for your service and neat ww too 

about to change endocrinologists. yeesh.

praying for you, andy and co.


----------



## DamnYankee

Thanks guys.

Matt - 'fraid the pics were taken when I/we protected AF-1 when the previous guy was visiting.

Over two years, AF-1 visited five times!! An honor and a pain.


----------



## bandit571

um..


----------



## mojapitt

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Matt - fraid the pics were taken when I/we protected AF-1 when the previous guy was visiting.
> 
> Over two years, AF-1 visited five times!! An honor and a pain.
> 
> - DamnYankee


I am sure when "that plane" is there, everyone has to be on there best behavior.


----------



## CFrye

New update from Andy's daughter, Kim:

"Update on my dad: the steroids and diuretics have taken down some of the swelling in his frontal lobe! He made big improvements in his right sided mobility over night! Thank you for all of the prayers and please keep them coming for a full recovery!"

YAY!! Keep those prayers coming,y'all!!
Day Day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Thanks for the update Candy that is great news for Andy.

Our snow was just a dusting overnight and cool and sunshine now.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers and Nubberettes…

Todays topic… hot glue vs. cold glue …. it appears that for 18 years we have been using the wrong type of glue in our short run custom size corrugated shop. Who knew?


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is still in the hospital, but can talk on the phone. He's doing better. If anyone wants to talk to him, I have the phone number.


----------



## mojapitt

I have had 7 calls in the last 2 days, from a company in Colorado wanting to sell me a Life Alert system. Do they know something I don't?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's good news! Keep it up Andy.

I have just glued up a 24" by 12' long bar top. That was harrowing. I ether need more hands or more clamps or more glue or more biscuits…..more something. I'll go take a picture after I eat this sandwich.

I think I'm going to keep the unifence and get a longer fence from Amazon(peach tree). It's a neat fence.


----------



## mojapitt

Which Peachtree fence are you looking at?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, told you you'd like the Unifence. My favorite part is being able to slide it forward or backwards quickly and without tools. 24" x 12' does sound like a challenging glue up for someone working alone. Did you use glue with a longer than average working time?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, my unifence came with the 36" version of this installed, but it's too short. I'm gonna get the 43" fence. It's a direct attachment to the unifence.
https://www.amazon.com/Uni-t-fence-Table-Fence-Peachtree-Woodworking/dp/B001LYHYH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1488477924&sr=8-1&keywords=Unifence

I used TB3. I believe that's a slower setting glue.

Here she is. It's only 3/4" oak. It will be screwed to 3/4 mdf from the bottom.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome bar Bill.

I am always looking for new tools.


----------



## Gene01

Great news about Andy. Thanks, Candy.

That's gonna be one nice bar, Bill.


----------



## rhybeka

appears I'll be doing plumbing tonight.

Yay Andy!


----------



## bandit571

Doing Plumbing can be such a drain…..

Meeting a fellow Saturday, and picking up a saw for the "NEW" Mitre Box. Then, since I'll be in the area, I'll pick up the GrandBRATS as well…..AFTER I have Lunch at McD's…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… you should have asked to borrow my clamping cawls. Randy said he'd bring em right over to you as soon as he got done with something or another that he's been working on for the last 5 years :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now you tell me Matt.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Bill. I have set of four made from Unistrut, you could have. They don't bend!


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's step 1 Andy, now let's try another…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how are your steps going?


----------



## mojapitt

I may go to bed early. Trying to figure out a couple things and it just isn't working.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Great news from Andy. Tell him hello from us when you visit next.

Nice bar top Bill. Good thing you got it by yourself cuz everyone else was late again with the tools.

Good day here, nice weather, got the finish on the cedar chest, took the Christmas lights down, caught up some leatherwork and got the trailer ready to help move the kids tomorrow. Time for a beer now.


----------



## bandit571

Seems we have had enough of that white stuff to cover the ground outside….....might even last a day or two…

Is it Spring…yet?


----------



## rhybeka

Plumbing….sucks! Replaced 1/2 the pipe and the backflow switch thing only to figure out it's the only 5 mo old pump. /sigh/ so I'll be at Home Depot nice and early to buy one of their rigid sumps since Lowe's only ships their decent pumps. I took the second shift babysitting - pump has to be cycled every hour to clear the pit. Oh the things we take to granted sometimes!

 TGIF!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning.
Wake up Beka, it's time to cycle the pump!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel yer pain Beka, all this sittin' around, I've seen what all needs done around here. I either need ta git busy or find a Realtor…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Anybody ever built an exterior door???


----------



## mojapitt

> Anybody ever built an exterior door???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No, but I have a request to look at one. Not sure I want to. Let me know how you come out on it.


----------



## mojapitt

> I feel yer pain Beka, all this sittin around, I ve seen what all needs done around here. I either need ta git busy or find a Realtor…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think building a new house every 5 years is the way to go. As long as I don't build it myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, but not in a conventional way. My front door is made with a core of 3/4" plywood and then 1×6's glued and screwed to either side. It's been a good door, but probably not what you want.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

New Yankee did a good show on building a door. I used to have it saved on DVR, but that dvr died. I wanted to make one like he did. I believe it was mahogany.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## boxcarmarty

I was thinkin 3 layers of 3/4'' MDF…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's time to put a unifence on my grizzly. BRB.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that would be too heavy. Mine is all pine and it's so very heavy. I used four 4" hinges and built my own jamb out of 2×6.


----------



## mojapitt

Another woodworking question, I am going to make a sofa table out of solid oak. It's 12" deep. I have solid planks that wide. But am i better off glueing 3 - 4" pieces together for stability?


----------



## bandit571

Been a long time since I built a door…..but screen doors are just the thinner versions….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Interesting build on the door, certainly gives me things to think about…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, if it's an interesting grain pattern, I'd leave it solid, if not, I'd plank it…..


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
If it is quartersawn 12" piece will probably be good. If flat sawn I would glue it up.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Planks would also keep any movement in the wood down to a minimum…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's flat sawn and although it's beautiful oak, there's nothing really special about the grain pattern. In fact it was selected to match the other furniture in their house. All of it is clear oak. In my opinion, boring.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang, Bruce beat me to it…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good luck Becka, plumbing is not for me.

Never built a door completely but want to someday. Have rebuilt a couple over the years. Keep looking at the matched bit sets for 1 3/4" doors but they are kind of spendy items.

My experience would say glue up smaller pieces Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

When flat sawing, one piece (the center) is always quartersawn. On this log it's 26" across, 2-1/2" thick and 12-1/2' long. It's truly a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## ssnvet

> Plumbing….sucks! Replaced 1/2 the pipe and the backflow switch thing only to figure out it s the only 5 mo old pump. /sigh/ so I ll be at Home Depot nice and early to buy one of their rigid sumps since Lowe s only ships their decent pumps.
> - rhybeka


The only thing that stinks worse than doing your own plumbing is paying a plumber :^o

If the new pump doesn't last, see if you can find a pump and filter place and look into buying a heavy duty industrial type sump pump.


----------



## mojapitt

In the early years of doing this, I always thought wide pieces were better. Now I much prefer gluing narrower strips for stability. I just need that 48" belt sander.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about a "How to" on how I make those hand cut Finger/Box Joint projects. 
How to lay them out
How to cut them out

That sort of thing. Should appeal to those that like to just sit at the workbench. No fancy jigs to wear out, no need for 0.001" measurements and still have a decent looking, tightly fitting joint.

Wonder how any would read it? Hand tool thread? Blog? How thick of a board to use?

Will be looking into this, as soon as I find a place to stash the "New" mitre box….









Thinking it might sit on the new shelf under the bench?


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday…


----------



## mojapitt

When it comes to any type of sewer lines, plumbers are worth every penny. It's the worst maintenance to ever have to do. Yuk


----------



## bandit571

Last Entryway Door I made…..Frame & Panel style, with 4 panels. I seem to remember I made two for a fellow, back in the 1990s…....


----------



## Gene01

Monte, how long has the slab been cut? Do you plan to resaw or plane it down a bit?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I several slabs that are considered "for special projects only". It with those. It's been down and stackedfor about 3 years. I have some poplar slabs that would knock your socks off.


----------



## rhybeka

I know you all envy me having to install a new sump . It's in and works thank the Lord! My choices in pumps sadly were slim to none. I went with a ridged this go round since the last had the longest record (~7 yrs). I took the day off so I'm taking a nap before cleaning up the mess and getting into the shop maybe. I may decide to make gingerbread cookies instead!


----------



## Festus56

> Gene, I several slabs that are considered "for special projects only". It with those. It s been down and stackedfor about 3 years. I have some poplar slabs that would knock your socks off.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have saw Montes woodpile. Every size shape and color wood there. And alot of it too.


----------



## mojapitt

Sometime when you stop Mark, I will show you the poplar slabs. They're pretty awesome.


----------



## bandit571

Late Father-in-law would go through pumps every year…....later on, I found out he never had a check valve above the pump…...whatever was in the column of pipe ( 8' of it) would just flow right back in. Pump would be doing the same water 4-5 times….. He also used too small pipes. 1" Black ABS ? Replaced with 2" PVC, and the check valve…..never lost another pump.

Their basement also had a floor drain that ran out into the backyard…....until the Village ran the new sewer line right through it. Blocked the drain, no place for any water to go. Wound up just plugging the drain with crete. Basement was nice and dry, then…...until the next owner decided it would be nice to open the old drain back up. Usual level after that? Right to the first or second step up from the floor….They also removed the sump pump, thinking the floor drain would be enough…..


----------



## mojapitt

Removing sump pump completely is never a good idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have two sump pumps. I hate them.
Unifence is now officially mounted on the grizzly. Only had to make 2 holes bigger and that was that. Now to order the longer version of the fence. Don't tell Cindy. Oh wait, the amazon account is tied to her email and cell number. She'll know immediately. We have some free amazon gift cards coming. I'll wait til then.


----------



## Festus56

Time to get the trailer hooked up and help the kids move again. They bought a nice little house so should not have to move them for awhile after this.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Sometime when you stop Mark, I will show you the poplar slabs. They re pretty awesome.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've seen some nice color come out of some poplar logs…..


----------



## mojapitt

These are slightly spalted and extremely curly.


----------



## ssnvet

Fortunately, when I put my foundation in, I was able to run perimeter drain around the exterior side of the footing and then pitch it to daylight ~150 ft. from the house.

We've never had a drop of water in our basement … accept for the time the septic backed up and overflowed from the water softener drain…. which of course, happened on a Sunday, which also happened to be my daughters birthday, which also happened to be the year we hosted a big family party :^(


----------



## ssnvet

> Anybody ever built an exterior door???
> - boxcarmarty


Yup…. three of them. But I suspect this isn't what you had in mind.


----------



## GaryC

Something happen that no one is talking about??


----------



## mojapitt

She hasn't been on lately….


----------



## bandit571

FIL built his house dead center in a swale…....Dowser showed a big underground pool out in front of the house, too.

Current house has a floor drain, hooked right into the sewer line. Washer also uses the same drain…..keeps it flushed out , that way….


----------



## ssnvet

Final count down… my wife got a chick-flick from Netflix to watch with daughters… but Woodcraft starts a 3 day sale with some interesting demos tonight… so I may go down after work and check it out. It's ~ 15 miles from home.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll meet you there Matt…..after the fish fry.


----------



## mojapitt

Well,the Home Show opens 3 weeks from today. The guy that was supposed to share the booth with me just backed out. Grrrr


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang him.


----------



## mojapitt

Dang him to the tune of about $1000


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, they dipped my hand in hot wax today, dang near pee'd my pants…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that would've been appropriate Marty


----------



## mojapitt

I have never thought a wax job sounded fun.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never thought a wax job sounded fun.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I told my daughter to go back up there and kick her @$$.....


----------



## bandit571

Have a road trip in the morning…picking up a saw for the Mitre Box.

Haven't done a dang thing all day…...Randy-itis?

Think I might get a few thin slabs of "good" wood, and do a how-to on box joints…..at least I can do that while sitting down at the bench….


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone done much with cottonwood? Planed a couple pieces and thought I would try.


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty some people pay good money for hot wax.


----------



## bandit571

Marty: just be glad it wasn't a Bikini Wax…...


----------



## mojapitt

Sawed up the cottonwood. Smells like something crapped in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

They should ban diet commercials on TV. I find them very offensive.


----------



## MontanaBob

Monte, That's like Oprah saying she lost 40 lbs…. I don't think sitting your purse down counts…... LOL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Dang him to the tune of about $1000
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Indeed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Anyone done much with cottonwood? Planed a couple pieces and thought I would try.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Williams bench is cottonwood.


----------



## mojapitt

This cottonwood was cut and stacked a long time ago with the idea of trying it. I have wanted to do something with it since William made the kitchen island.


----------



## bandit571

Couldn't stand the Randy-itis any longer…...cleared the bench. Replaced the bandsaw blade. Gave it a test run, resawing the last piece of 4×4 in the shop. Tried for 1/2" thick slabs…..will smooth them down to 3/8"...

Cottonwood…every time I have used the stuff, it blotched, and fuzzed. Only thing that smelled worse was wet Oak.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. He is home. They are working through some obstacles but slowly making progress.

He greatly appreciated. The phone calls he received last weekend and hopes for many more. Anyone who would like to call him, contact me for the number.


----------



## mojapitt

As far as bad smelling, I will put Russian Olive against any wood for bad smelling. It is a beautiful wood though.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got most of the boys shop moved today. A load of outdoor furniture and some little shop stuff tomorrow then Sunday we have help to get 2 loads of house stuff. Tired but ready for Friday date night now.

At least you have some ventilation in your shop Monte.

Almost have the cedar chest done but needs lifting handles on the ends. Anyone here ever made wood handles that would work on this?


----------



## mojapitt

I used to make a lot of wooden handles. Finally come to the conclusion that it was better to buy them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If I was gonna make lifting handles, I would probably use dowels between two pieces of wood with corresponding sized holes.


----------



## Festus56

Good idea. Cedar dowels probably wouldn't be strong enough though. Just don't want too big and ugly but needs to be functional and hope to match somehow.


----------



## ssnvet

I was a bad boy at woodcraft… I bought a pen turning mandrel, bushings, end cutter, etc… Looks like I'm a gonna make some ink pens.


----------



## bandit571

Good night, Gracie….


----------



## CFrye

Ouch, Monte! Well, now there's nothing to distract from your beautiful woodworks! (and btw I ❤ your curly poplar!!)
Thanks for the Andy update. 
Welcome home, Andy!
Pretty cedar, Mark!
Hi, Gary! 
Matt, that stuff is addictive!
That's all I got for now…


----------



## Gene01

Cottonwood stinks, for sure. It blotches, too. Nasty stuff. 
Have never worked Russian Olive. My brother wants a rifle case made with it. He's supposed to supply the wood. I guess I'll find out about the smell. 
It's illegal to plant it in AZ. Something about allergies.


----------



## mojapitt

Russian Olive was widely planted as windbreaks. Now it's considered an invasive species and many states are banning it.


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Russian Olive? Are we talking about the same thing. Here it's an invasive shrub. The most I could do is make a walking stick out of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Same thing Bill. They grow to 6"-10" trunks here.


----------



## Gene01

My brother is in Wyoming. I assume they get bigger there, too. Around here, the ones left are pretty scraggly. 
I hope what he brings me is pretty, like Monte says.

Hey Mark. How about cutting a stopped cove in a piece of 2 by X cedar, and rounding off the ends and edges? Would that size be strong enough?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

More sunshine and warm again today. Move another load this afternoon.

That is what I was originally thinking Gene, just trying to come up with something that looks like it should be there. Should be plenty strong enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Went to the auction today, all I got was a chill…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Didja get that door made yet. I just watched Norm build that mahogany door again. Now I want a bigger jointer.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip is done. Disston/ HK Porter 4"x 24" saw is now home, and in the mitre box..









Still need to carry this down to the shop. Met the fellow with the saw, and paid him a 20 dollar bill. Just about paid for his gas. Haven't found a thing wrong with the saw, either.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, have a nap


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'm thinkin' MDF instead of hardwood, wouldn't hafta worry about movement, and inner core would be solid so it wouldn't leak. The outer laminations would be routed and go together as a panel design. Then a good coat of paint to match the house…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man that will be heavy. Did I say that before?


----------



## Gene01

> Bill, I m thinkin MDF instead of hardwood, wouldn t hafta worry about movement, and inner core would be solid so it wouldn t leak. The outer laminations would be routed and go together as a panel design. Then a good coat of paint to match the house…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


And, some really heavy-duty hinges.


----------



## diverlloyd

6 hinges on that door.


----------



## mojapitt

If anyone wondered of I actually played music when I was younger (and had hair)


----------



## mojapitt

I am far right side of picture


----------



## mojapitt

It was mot all fun and games (me on left)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, I was gonna ask if you were the singer.
Were you in a named band?


----------



## mojapitt

Jennifer and I did all the singing for 20 years.

Name of the band was "Moments Notice"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Did you know madonna's guitarist is named Monte Pittman?


----------



## mojapitt

No way!?


----------



## mojapitt

I can't say that I follow her very closely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monte_Pittman


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't either. I googled you and your band to try and find a video, but I couldn't get past this guy.


----------



## mojapitt

I did get to open a show with Three Dog Night, REO Speedwagon and Cheap Trick once. It was fun.


----------



## mojapitt

No video that I am aware of


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow, we have a star among us.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, that's not me


----------



## mojapitt

REO Speedwagon and Cheap Trick were really cool guys. Three Dog Night were dirt bags (to us)


----------



## mojapitt

Also got to meet Eddie Rabbit. Didn't open for him though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boy, he had some great songs.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I estimate a MDF door to weight approximately 140 pounds…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I estimate a MDF door to weight approximately 140 pounds…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


You will need Randy to come help hang it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another option would be frame it the same as Norm did, and use foam board core panels, probably get it down to 100 pounds…..


----------



## DIYaholic

> I estimate a MDF door to weight approximately 140 pounds…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> You will need Randy to come help hang it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would be happy to hold & hand you the screws, during install!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## mojapitt

See Marty. I thought he would just hold the beer!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I'm about 400 posts behind


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got off the phone with Andy. Other than having a funny accent, he was pretty good


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte's a star? I thought that was a given.


----------



## bandit571

Evening, Sandra…..

Anyone else ever go on Saw Mill Creek? Was trying to post a Thank You to the fellow I bought the saw from….can not access the site, has some weird stuff appearing,and anything I try to get on there with, is being a redirect to the funny screen. May give it a day, and see what they do….


----------



## bandit571

Had to stop one of the new meds….side effects were getting a bit too much. Then the other new med started the same crap…..stopped that too. Will call the Cardio's office Monday and see what they say….

Played guitar and bass for a garage band back in the 60s…...think "Summer of '69" and you'd be close.

This coming May, I will find out what they meant in that Beatles' song…."When I'm 64…..."


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Sandra, good to hear from you.

Tried to call Andy today, just left a message. Had to go move another load of furniture. Probably 2 more loads tomorrow.

What you building Marty? A tornado shelter door, that is going to be heavy and solid.

I remember that band Monte. Heard you a few times but don't remember where. Been awhile.


----------



## Festus56

Prototype cedar chest handle. Still working on how to fasten it on. What do you think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think some sort of thru bolt.


----------



## DIYaholic

Duct Tape….


----------



## Festus56

Do they make cedar duct tape? I am thinking brass bolts or screws and plugs.


----------



## Gene01

Good looking handle, Mark. With all that flat surface for glue, do you really need mechanical fasteners?

Thanks to whoever set up the text chain with Andy's number. Sorry, I'm not savvy enough to figure out who it was. Or, who sent me the message.

Got me a doozy of a head cold. Can't even think straight. Tried to make coffee without water. Think I'll stay out of the shop today.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

Cold snap hear in Mainiac land. Went from high 50s We'd. to 20s Thur. to teens Fri. and now it's 6 deg. out. I broke into my last two cord stack of fire wood, and it's all red oak that has seasoned for two years. :^)

I sanded and padded two coats of shellac on the last side of the hope chest base yesterday before our friends came over and just fired up the space heaters to warm up the shop for today's adventures.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got me a doozy of a head cold. Can t even think straight. Tried to make coffee without water.
> - Gene Howe


Just put a pinch of them grounds between yer cheek and gum…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Prototype cedar chest handle. Still working on how to fasten it on. What do you think?
> - Festus56


I'm with Gene on gluing all that surface, but if ya need more help, add a couple of hidden dowels…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I like the handle design

Gene, Andy is enjoying the calls. Trying to keep them going.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
Gene, did you save my number from last week? If you had, the text yesterday would have said it was from Bill.
I believe that Mark has already finished the outside of the chest. It will be difficult to glue the handle on.


----------



## bandit571

Mark: use a couple Carriage bolts, with the domed head treated with a hammer, to give a hammered iron effect….Counter bored nut and washer on the inside.


----------



## bandit571

um…Marnin' ta ye….


----------



## Gene01

Bill, I'll take a look. Thanks. Wish my grandson was handy. Phyl is less savvy than me. We're a hopeless lot.

Re: gluing on a finished surface. Judicious use of a scraper. BTDT. 
But, here's some brass carriage bolts, in case.


----------



## mojapitt

Starting on a California King Size bed this morning. Wish I had Bandits patience with blogs. I don't.

Beautiful day today, snow tomorrow. Life is normal.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday was moving day for shop tools. My son and one of his friends brought a closed trailer with their brawny selves and moved my workbench, planer and jointer into the trailer, along with other miscellaneous stuff. I think Nannette and I can move the balance of tools and material by ourselves with just my truck. The depository was the two-car garage, which now looks like a 20×20 storage unit. I don't remember who put all that stuff in my old shop!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Thanks for all the ideas. Afterthoughts are always fun, should have the handle on before finishing. Going to try a combination of everything. Scrape some finish off, a couple dowels and glue and screws with brass plugs. Ordered the plugs from Rockler last night. I thought originally carriage bolts but wanted shiny brass and could not find any.

Have to move a couple trailer loads of furniture today so who knows what ideas might change.

This place is like a zoo for a bit. Kids, grandkid and dogs will be here overnight. They hope to be able to stay at their new house by tomorrow night. Will try to call Andy again when I get a minute sometime.


----------



## CFrye

Don, if you ask Jim, he'll say it was me!
Looking forward to the end result, Mark.
Hot toddy, Gene…congrats on the A1C results!
Monte, are you bringing your git fiddle to Virginny?


----------



## Doe

Does this remind you of anyone?


----------



## bandit571

Yep, and she is standing right beside my chair…..begging for MY lunch…


----------



## Gene01

Doe, that's hilarious.

Glad you got it figured, Mark. Glue, screws and dowels, can't see those handles falling off. Marty might need a system like that to secure the half dozen hinges on his door.

Candy, thanks for the advice. Today's the first day in a while that I feel like I could enjoy that. But, if it's enjoyable, is it really medicine? And the A1C…just gotta keep it there.

Will call Andy later. I can manage to make a call….that's about it. Too many options on that phone. One errant touch and stuff disappears.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy is enjoying the phone calls. Please keep them going.


----------



## mojapitt

I almost have a partial floor. Current shop is a very uneven dirt floor. Soon I will have a flat space to sit furniture on to work on it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Plus, you can host dances out there.
All the 2×4's and 1/2" osb that I needed for my shop came from a guy selling all the wood they had used to build a dance floor in his backyard for a wedding reception.


----------



## mojapitt

I will buy flooring tomorrow. Everything so far is leftovers.


----------



## bandit571

Not feeling up to doing any shop work…...Vertigo kicking my rearend…..eyes won't stop watering…Thinking it all is the fault of the "new" meds…...and too many meds, to boot.

"Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm 64?"


----------



## mojapitt

I hate the blue coloring, but it's kinda cool.


----------



## ssnvet

Cell phone shopping with my wife after church. Way too expensive, but she's never had a nice phone and I just bought myself the jointer, so I was happy for her to get it.

Two more coats of shellac on the last side of the hope chest. Cut the top down and re-cut the bread board so I now have a uniform 1.25" overhang at the front and both sides.


















Wired the second and last florescent light fixture for the LED conversion bulbs…. And I heard…..NOTHING! No more buzzing magnetic ballast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That thing is gonna be beautiful Matt.

A firefighter that works for me came to me and asked if a had a valve stem tool, because her tire valve was leaking. I got one out of my truck. She tried it and discovered that her actual valve stem was cracked. We have the same kind of truck so to avoid taking her kids car seats out we used the spare crank out of my truck. Her spare was flat so she put air in it. She said, do you hear air leaking from this tire now? Well yes I do. It was leaking from the whole bead. Long story short, my spare is now on her truck. She will get hers fixed tomorrow morning and then meet me where I'm installing the bar.


----------



## Gene01

That's a sharp trunk, Monte. Is that a decal or do you paint, too. Whatever, it's darned nice.

As Bill said it's gonna be a beauty. Matt. Love the color and finish.

Bill, when are you installing the bar? I'll try to make it, seein' as how helping with the saw was a bust. But, the tire change is all yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hope to be there about 9am Gene. You can keep working on the bar while I take care of the tire.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a decal Gene. She wanted me to router and paint it. Wasn't happening at these prices.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## DIYaholic

Boo 2….


----------



## mojapitt

Now we have a boo boo


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a 65 1/2 Sweetheart given to me today, got a few pits in it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Once again, Andy thanks all of the phone calls. It shows the quality of the people here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, here's another wood handle option…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Boo who?


----------



## bandit571

Had a "DT" car sitting in the alley across from the house tonight…..not sure who they were watching in such a fine neighborhood as this…..( DT is slang for Detective)

Well, we have a Boo Boo…where is Yogi at?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All and the boo boo's too,

A load still in the trailer. Want to let the new floor refinish cure until tomorrow before moving the last of the heavy furniture and the piano in. Tomorrow afternoon that will get done.

I agree Monte the blue color is not my favorite for sure. I had a good visit with Andy today, real enjoyable to talk to.

That is looking nice Matt. Still need to read up on your shellac paddling someday. You have bright lights now. Should be able to see well.

Forgot pictures but have the cedar handles made like the prototype. See about mounting them tomorrow.

Nice plane for the price Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Marty gets a Rusty & Krusty…

I found a saw sharpening place…about 30 miles away. $0.60 per inch, on the mitre saws as there is no way I can see 11 ppi with MY eyeballs. I'll pay them the $16 or so to sharpen a couple big back saws. Rip saws..I can sharpen them myself, but …... 
anything over 11 teeth per inch….NO.


----------



## bandit571

Went done to the shop for a couple minutes….and "ran" the mitre box a couple of times…saws a nice square line, but the teeth could use a sharpening…...The mitre box and saw are able to be stashed under the bench, on the new shelf. Just barely slides in.

Waiting on the March check from Uncle Sugar, then a couple saws are heading to Marysville, OH to have a bit of "dental work" done on them.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Got the pump replaced on Friday morning and then went back to bed since I took the 3am-7am emptying shift. still miffed about the whole situation but other than that it was a decent weekend. Went to see the family and celebrate my sis's 40th birthday which actually happens tomorrow. tough to believe we've made it so long! Not much else happened besides I still have tools to put away from my plumbing adventure

@Monte I'm not so good at talking on the phone these days, does Andy take texts??


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Andy doesn't text.

Matt the chest is beautiful. Maybe you can go help Marty with his door.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

How is your healing process going Marty?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain off and on all day is gonna keep me from gettin' anything done outside, not that I'm gonna git anything done anyway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How is your healing process going Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Having issues with my right leg that I may hafta call the doctor about, left leg, hand, and stomach is lookin' much better…..


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## CFrye

Marty, that does look really good! The hand, that is, not too sure about the plane. 
Monte, are you gonna have to relearn how to walk in the shop? 
Matt, is that a bow above the window? It looks HUGE!! Is daughter #2 keeping tabs on the progress? I would be!


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

About 30 deg and snow this morning. What a change from the weekend. Should warm up later.

You are going to enjoy a floor in there Monte, way better conditions.

Looking better Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, if Candy says it looks good, I will take her word for it.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!


----------



## rhybeka

@ Monte Awww.  I'll figure something out  mebbe I can give him a call this weekend! I'll hit you up once we get closer and I know what's goin on.

I'm still playing catchup from my one day off last week. I'm also realizing I need to get my leg vise done and operational for some of the other things I want to build.


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill and I share a birthday? Happy birthday, Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DON!


----------



## CFrye

*HIPPO BIRDIES TWO EWES, DON AND BILL!!!*


----------



## boxcarmarty

Happy birthday Bill, happy birthday Don, happy Monday everyone else…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Happy birthday to Bill and Don.
Marty it looks to be about medium rare to me. Just a couple more minutes on the fire next time.
Monte is into siky-dellik wood now. Blue boxes? Didn't anyone warn him about eating those mushrooms? JEEZE don't let him near a git-tar while he is on that stuff, it is worse than Marty's corn squeezins.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday


----------



## rhybeka

anybody happen to have the oct. 2013 issue of popular woodworking? I'm trying to figure out which one of Schwartz's articles to buy on the dutch tool chest and their website gives me not much to go on.

Happy Birthday guys!!  you *almost* share a birthday with my sis  hers is tomorrow!


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day to the two of you….

Nasty, misty day outside…..yuck. Might just take a nap, instead…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks all. 43 years gone already.
Happy birthday Don and my friend Tammy who also shares our day.
Got the bar parts put up today…..and my spare tire back.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

Good looking bar Bill.

Wish I was 43 again


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Bill and Don, enjoy the day !!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll have a Jack and coke…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, how does Jack Daniels mix with your meds?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I ll have a Jack and coke…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


For me?


----------



## Gene01

Happy birthday Don and Bill. 
Great looking bar, Bill. Bet the owner is really happy. When's the christening? 


> Good looking bar Bill.
> 
> Wish I was 43 again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Too long ago to remember, for me. I think it was a good time, though.

Talked to Andy a while ago. He says he's determined to make the mule show in Huston next month.


----------



## mojapitt

High winds take a lot of the fun out of moving plywood


----------



## firefighterontheside

You mean puts the fun in it…...


----------



## mojapitt

Driving my truck home into 40 mph winds isn't fun or economical either.


----------



## bandit571

Being that it is a Monday….shop was closed for the day.

New Bar in town? Does that mean Bill is buying the first round?

May have to put Miss Bandit on a diet…..she has been packing the pounds on, lately. She is also picking up all of Max's bad habits…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Belly on up here Bandit.


----------



## mudflap4869

I will be 69 on the 20th of next month, act 13 and feel 96.
Candy drove the mini van to Tulsa and back this morning. I drove the truck to Joplin and back this afternoon. High winds all day and warnings all over the weather channels. Hard to hold the truck on the road. In the low 70s today so it is March for sure. Next week is our normal time for the feces to strike the ventilator and the snow to get hub deep to the Ferris wheel.


----------



## CFrye

> I will be 69 on the 20th of next month, act 13 and feel 96.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I can vouch for all of the above!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I will be 69 on the 20th of next month, act 13 and feel 96.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Will you act 14 next month?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how does Jack Daniels mix with your meds?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Jack is the only meds that I need…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope the coke doesn't mess with your meds then?


----------



## Festus56

43 was a long time ago for sure !! I am closer to Jim in age.

Nice bar Bill. If you build it they will come. I could even have a drink there.

A little Jack and some meds just make one sleep really well.

Handles are made just waiting for the finish guy to get them done now so I can attach them.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cold and windy here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Warm here and expecting storms tonight. FEMA task force has been put on alert for possible deployment somewhere in state in anticipation of tornadoes.


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks for the birthday and hippo birdie wishes. I made 61 today.

BillM-Bar looks nice. Is the owner going to add his own beer bottle rings and cigarette burns in the top?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If he wants them…..yes.


----------



## Gene01

> I will be 69 on the 20th of next month, act 13 and feel 96.
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> I can vouch for all of the above!
> 
> - CFrye


Growing old is not optional. Growing up is.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy birthday Don.

Finish sanded the top and put the first sealing coat of shellac on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Powers gonna go out. I sense it. Very windy.


----------



## CFrye

You're in the home stretch, Matt. Looking great!
I made a brace rack/till thingy blog.
Rust hunting results from today…
an odd looking boar bristle brush









and a one/two man cross cut saw WITH the extra handle. The main handle is broken. Mudflap has already provided a piece of ash for the replacement. It has a Warranted Superior medallion.

















I thought I took a pic of the whole thing. I guess not.


----------



## DIYaholic

Happy B-Day Bill & Don….

I would buy you both a drink except….
I won't be able to get to the new bar before last call….
Maybe next year!!!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Bill the bar looks great! I hope the owner is super happy 

@Jim I'm with you on most of that except I'll only be 37.

fixed not one but two chairs last night at Whits - seems like cheating since the one just needed new fabric on the seat. now there's three chairs ready to go home almost!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, your finish looks fantastic. You must've done some research on the process. Did you mix your own? If so, what was your dissolving agent? What did you use as an applicator? Did you apply oil under the shellac? How many coats of shellac? 
I really like that finish!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Wicked storms in MO last night again. We just had wind and rain, but there were tornadoes around KC and maybe a smaller one very near here.


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a wet one out there Bill, I hope bandit needs some rain…..


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… it is so incredibly easy. Go to minute 25 in this finishing seminar video

Here's my routine…

I sand through the grits on the RO jitterbug… 120-150-180-220. Then I vacuum, then I blow off with air (amazing how much dust is still left in grain and pours). The I wipe down with a clean white cotton rag and lacquer thinner.

Make a shellac pad by cutting ~18" x18" of cheese clothe and fold into a palm size, smooth thick pad. The cut a ~8" x 8" square of clean, tight weave, cotton clothe (or linen). Wet the cheese clothe pad with denatured alcohol and wrap cloth around it like a rag doll head. Then squeeze out the alcohol. Now your ready to roll. open up the clothe and dip the pad into the shellac. I'm dipping right into the can of 2# cut blonde shellac (Zinser Seal Coat) and then wrap the outer clothe around the inner ball (note… you unwrap and dip the inner ball, don't just dip the whole thing, as that won't soak it up and fully charge the pad).

Start wiping it on with a circular or figure 8 motion, maintaining constant contact between the pad and the surface. Start with zero pressure and as the shellac in the pad is consumed, start to apply pressure to squeeze out more. There's a feel to this…. not to wet, not too dry…. but just experiment and you'll quickly pick it up.

The best part is that it's very forgiving, as the next coat can re-dissolve the previous coat and flatten out any wiping marks. Put on a thin coat and after ~30 min, your ready for the next one. I'm putting on 4 thin coats (the photo of the top above is only one coat), and intend to put on a coat of satin spray… probably rattle can lacquer… when I'm done, as my daughter doesn't want a gloss finish (she thinks gloss looks fake, like melamine covered particle board).

The shellac will build a glossy sheen. They say you can rub this out with an abrasive pad to dull it back down to satin, but that sounded a little intimidating to me. I like easy.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Matt. I'm definitely gonna try this.


----------



## ssnvet

Did I say it was easy! I'm very intimidated by finishing and am always afraid I'll screw up the entire project at the last step.

I used Danish oil and wax on daughter #1's hope chest and that was as easy as it gets….

But when I tested oil on the Mahogany, it very quickly got too dark (same with medium Mahogany die). So I decided to give the shellac a whirl and am glad I did, as it is just a little harder than the Danish oil.

Just make sure you ware gloves, as your hands will get sticky very quickly. I keep an old cotton diaper on the bench and wipe the gloves with alcohol several time while working.

I used and artist brush (sable) to do the detail work around the raised panels.


----------



## rhybeka

thinking about making my next workbench base out of hickory. does that make me insane?


----------



## ssnvet

Not if you're using carbide cutters and power tools ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

> thinking about making my next workbench base out of hickory. does that make me insane?
> 
> - rhybeka


Building it will be challenging, but strength should be great. I personally want one out of Teak.


----------



## bandit571

Um..

Bandit didn't need any more rain….

Candy: I USED to have a "pattern" for that saw handle….









Until I sold it last year…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine today. Going to be one of the few dry days for awhile I think. This weekend it is getting cold again.

Nice saw Candy. A new handle and you will be ready to go to work.

Should be solid and pretty Becka, I like hickory wood.


----------



## ssnvet

You guys do know that they have invented these new fangled things called power tools, right?


----------



## mojapitt

> You guys do know that they have invented these new fangled things called power tools, right?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That's pretty much the only kind I use.


----------



## mojapitt

Trying to figure out a different style dining chairs that don't look as rustic. What do you folks think of this style? Is it too artsy?


----------



## mojapitt

Most of it is pretty straightforward. Still figuring out how to do the back slats.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. will think on it. I'll manipulate the current bench first to make it a bit more what I need but I've got the next and hopefully final one on the sketchup board. Hickory is beautiful, fairly hard, and cheap. at least that's what the first thoughts were.


----------



## bandit571

Wake up this morning was by Uncle Charles…..wasn't a nice one, either. Marty: You could have sent this rain a bit more towards the north….and maybe wash Cleveland away…...

Trying to get some motivation happening…....even just to clear the bench…..not happening today. Randy-itis?

Have some pine that was resawn to about 1/2" thick…...thinking a box or tray for the storage shelf under the bench….


----------



## mojapitt

Not much to most people. 10'×12' floor is beautiful to me.


----------



## MontanaBob

I do other things with wood besides make things, I also hide in it… Elk hunting blind set up… Wife telling me don't take my picture….. LOL…


----------



## MontanaBob

Nice floor Monte, and I really like that last chair you showed…. I probably should do chairs, just to say I did…I made the table, bought the chairs…. Wife didn't want to wait for how many weeks it would take to make some…


----------



## johnstoneb

That floor looks good to me.


----------



## Festus56

Nice addition to the shop Monte, now you can keep adding on when you need more room. Chair looks good but is artsy for bkp I think.

Good hideout Bob. I could spend some time there.


----------



## MontanaBob

I know what you mean Mark…. There is some really nice old growth cedar in that area… I would take some home but don't have anyway to cut it into boards…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got a notice that my Festool sander is still coming.


----------



## mojapitt

Bob, bring the logs here and I will cut them for you


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte hopefully it's worth the wait.


----------



## mojapitt

50 mph winds are getting really tiring


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to hear back from the Doctor's office about the new meds….I stopped them right after the side effects started up.

One of them days, today….when the bathroom is too far from the shop….and a set of stairs doesn't help any.

Floor looks good, but I'd need either a few steps, or a ramp…knees.


----------



## CFrye

It's all good, Bandit. I've got another saw with an intact handle that can serve as a pattern.



> Trying to figure out a different style dining chairs that don t look as rustic. What do you folks think of this style? Is it too artsy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Beautiful!


----------



## JL7

Strange weather here too….2 tornado's confirmed last evening, one passing right over where my son was working…....I was texting him to take cover…which he did…..he doesn't always listen to his dad…..

Then it was a snow covering this morning and warmed back up to the upper 40's and we got *Graupel*.....that is a new one to me….looks like snow, but acts like hail and it's white like snow….

Info here.

And the winds are still crazy like Monte's talking about…...

Helped a good friend do some roofing over the weekend and still hurting from that…...the wind was blowing the everything off the roof…..but amazing that we were roofing in March in MN…...


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff, it sounds like you got our extra weather. Sorry I thought I sent it to Monte.


----------



## JL7

Thanks Mark (not!).....we are used to extreme weather but this is a bit crazy…..tons of records breaking here, the ice is coming out of the lakes now which is way early and the tornado's are a new record…...

Anyone else seen the Graupel??


----------



## CFrye

Never heard of Graupel before. That's crazy, Jeff! Liquid water at -40F!?


----------



## Festus56

> Anyone else seen the Graupel??
> 
> - JL7


Have seen it several times here in MT and WY and western SD. It is weird !!


----------



## JL7

> Never heard of Graupel before. That s crazy, Jeff! Liquid water at -40F!?
> 
> - CFrye


Hey Candy! that's +40, not -40 just in case….it has been warm here in general…..cool tool finds too BTW….glad to see you are still finding the old gold….

Yeah Mark…..it was sunny out and looked like little Styrofoam beads bouncing down…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I just considered it white sleet.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You'll like the sander, it's nice. I got tired of waiting for mine but it was worth the wait.


----------



## bandit571

bby got a new avatar?

Gave the new mitre box a workout ( and me..)









The Before…and..









The After . Check the time stamps….then imagine what it will be like when I get the new saw sharpened up.

Cutting slabs of pine, and had a planer running around..









Millers Falls No. 11…..might have it sharp, by now.


----------



## CFrye

"can exist in the liquid state at temperatures as low as −40 °C (−40 °F), far below the normal freezing point."
I had to double check the C=F thing. Cool fact! (pun intended)


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on the coffee table


----------



## firefighterontheside

I learned that point where C=F earlier this winter when someone on here said it was -40 C in Canada and I was thinking it really wasn't that cold until I calculated it and got the same number F.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte. Do the narrow strips double as handles to open the sides?


----------



## mojapitt

That's exactly what they are. Had to have a handle that didn't look like a handle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thinkin'.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I think you're ready to go mass production and start making stuff for Cabela's. There's a new one less than a half hour from me and your stuff would fit right in, or you could sell the heck out of the coffee tables to customers that would love to have a few firearms tucked under where they enjoy entertaining guests, looking great!


----------



## mojapitt

I still have a lot to learn and improve, but getting closer and having fun getting there.


----------



## Festus56

What do you have for latches on the doors Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

There will be magnets holding them closed. Then behind the doors on the ends will be actual locks for the sides that the customer says he won't use anyway. So it goes.


----------



## Gene01

Nice, Monte. Is the customer planning on antlers like your first pic? 
Locks are for peace of mind. In this case, yours. You install them, whether he uses them is his choice. Kinda like seat belts….used ta be. At least, you can rest easy.

Man, Bandit. That's a sweet saw.

Our 10 day forecast shows that last night was the last night of freezing and today will be the last day of highs below 70. Looks like spring weather has arrived on the mesa.


----------



## Redoak49

Wikipedia says that you can have super cooled water droplets at -40 F. YES …. -40 F.

The droplets are only 0.0004" in diameter.

Anyway these droplets encounter snow flakes and start to freeze.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin' Wikipedioak49, it's good ta hear from ya, jump in here anytime…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

High winds out of St Louis today, what are ya doin' over there Bill???


----------



## mojapitt

Hey redoak. Welcome to the wild side. (We prefer wild over weird)


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hey redoak. Welcome to the wild side. (We prefer wild over weird)
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What, no weird???


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sorry Marty, I've been sneezing a lot.

They say we are gonna have snow Friday night and Saturday. Could be several inches.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah ,supposed to snow on Friday here.

Marty, I didn't say that we aren't weird. Just prefer not being called weird.


----------



## Gene01

My brother has asked me to build a couple cases for a pair of commemorative rifles. Approximate dimensions are 50" long, 8" deep and 8" wide. Material will be 5/8" mesquite for one. The other, also 5/8", species TBD. 
Not sure yet, of the construction details for either lid. Maybe raised panels. But, the cases will be built as an enclosed box and the lid will be separated afterwards. 
I'm in a quandary about hinges. Simplest would be stopped piano hinges. I could make wood hinges, but there'd be no stop. Don't want a lid stay for various reasons. Considered quadrant hinges but I think the box is too long and they might rack. Same with similar designs. Leaning towards three or four butt hinges, if I can find any that are stopped, well, maybe only two need to be stopped, more heavy duty than the typical blister packed junk and, solid brass.
Y'all's thoughts and advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, what about a concealed cabinet hinge, it's hidden and has a built in stop…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….



> Anyone else seen the Graupel??
> - JL7


Around these parts I think they lump it into the term "wintery mix".

I read the article and think I've seen it… but just thought of it and granular snow or tiny hail. But those science guys got to have a name for everything. Remind me to break out the micro-scope next time :^p


----------



## rhybeka

what a day…and it's only 9:38 am!!


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Marty. But, the lid will be lipped and, will be deep enough for foam and velvet lining.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, probably too big, but you could use lift assemblies like I used to make the coffee table.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Redoak, welcome !

Gene if you have room the quadrant hinges would work well. Maybe put a couple small brass hinges in the middle. Or cylinder hinges are supposed to work well but I have never used them

http://www.rockler.com/solid-brass-box-hinges
http://www.rockler.com/narrow-miniature-solid-brass-hinges-with-non-removable-pin-polished-brass-finish-smallest-to-largest
http://www.rockler.com/solid-brass-small-box-cylinder-hinges


----------



## bandit571

um…


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Mark. Hadn't considered the addition of the middle hinges. Do you think they'd be ok with the action of the quadrant hinges? As in no binding?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, I heard of people complaining about the man made snow at the two tiny ski slopes near by, apparently they were making graupel instead of snow. I always thought it to be more grainy than real snow.


----------



## Festus56

They are about the same pin location and thickness, just as long as the pins all line up they should work. May have to adjust the depth of mortise very slightly. Never tried this combination but have with other hinges and worked well.


----------



## bandit571

I MIGHT find a little motivation after awhile…..not that I will be looking all that hard for it…..

Might even try out the shop apron Marty gave me…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

This was posted on FB by the RCMP. Didn't see anybody I know though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy is coming from Hannibal MO at 0800 tomorrow to buy my extra table saw.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope you are home then


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right…..


----------



## bandit571

Breaktime! Mr. Gumption found me, and put me to work. I even had to sweep down the steps to the shop, AND the shop floor…..sheesh. Cleaned out the tool well on the bench ( stayed that way for…10 minutes) and added a "ramp" on the operator's end of the bench. Now I can just sweep it out, going right up and over the ramp.

Need to wade through a bunch of pictures, first…...I even made a hand tool today! Film @2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

BTW: What's fer supper?


----------



## bandit571

Used the grinder and a few other toys, today..









Old Drum Brake adjuster, old screwdriver handle…...becomes a nice tool to clean out the bottom of any 1/4" wide mortise I care to chop. I kept most of the curved part, the other end became a tang.









While I was trying to plane some thin stock, I dug out a plane stop.









Piece of an old saw blade, attached to a wood dowel. Wood dowel then becomes a bench dog…








Parts can be held by the teeth of the old saw blade, and a dog in the end vise. Got a few of these all planed down..









One of the cut-offs from these became a "ramp" in the tool well..









Then I can push all the trash up the ramp and out onto the floor, for Igor to sweep up. 
There was a spot on the floor, full of trash bags? Part of the shop remodel was to clear the spot of trash, and dirt..









I also got a start on a small box project….









That I will do a blog on….later. I did get two corners done. Now I need to hide from Mr. Gumption….


----------



## ssnvet

Came home to the smell of bacon… Not sure who's more excited, me or Skipper.


----------



## Gene01

Did someone mention BACON?
Phyl made some jalapeno poppers…Jalapenos stuffed with good sharp cheddar and wrapped in bacon. She broiled these. They're better grilled. Either way, they go good with three fingers of Glen Fiddich.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a new toy in the mailbox today, now if I could only play with it…..


----------



## bandit571

Need the panel raiser bit for it…....

There is something about that Honda factory by East Liberty, OH…....had another fatal car wreck there…..Chevy Cobalt lost an arguement with a semi about who was going into the plant first…..left turn right in front of the truck…passenger of the chevy was DOA, driver cited and in the trauma center… Top it off…there IS a stop light there…


----------



## Festus56

I have that same set Marty, works great. I also got the 5.2 mm plywood conversion kit for it. Have used that a lot as I mostly use ply for the panels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like the Freud adjustable sets, but they are expensive. I only have one set, but I'd like to get a different profile set.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Need the panel raiser bit for it…....
> 
> - bandit571


I have 3 raised panel cutters and 4 rail and stile profiles, this is the shaker set…..


----------



## Festus56

Had enough of the weather channel. Decided to do my own weather reporting today.


----------



## mojapitt

Well done Mark. More accurate also.


----------



## CFrye

Love it, Mark!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, we got them same weather conditions here in Indiana…..


----------



## bandit571

need to set it outside…


----------



## Festus56

Going to get a few coats of finish tomorrow then maybe outside


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I might get something done in the shop.

Discovered a cut on the right index finger….and haven't a clue as to where I got it…...just like I lost track of what day it was….

Yard sale find from last year….a plastic dispenser pack of 100 utility knife blades, with almost 70 still inside….today I tried to get 1 out…...found they they had all rusted into a single pack…...PB Blaster is now soaking on them. Will see how many I can "save".

About time to call it a night…..."Good night, Gracie"


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Time for coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Past time for coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is it morning?


----------



## mojapitt

Remember, if this was next week, we would be an hour late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Daylight savings time…...nonsense.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, the day, date only matters for Dr.s appointments. Past retirement age, we can let stuff slide.

Decided to go with the Brusso quadrant and butt hinges for the rifle boxes. Thanks, Mark for the suggestion. Now, can you loan me some $$$?

Spent most of the day yesterday cutting poster board for backers for the velvety lining for jewellery chest drawers. Tedious, picky job. Today, I'll cut the material. Even more tedious and picky work. Would much rather pound out mortises or dig ditches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I looked at those hinges Gene, they are $$$$$$.


----------



## mojapitt

May get 1-2 inches of snow tonight. Trying to use all of my kinetic power to send to Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

May get 1-2 inches of snow tonight. Trying to use all of my kinetic power to send to Bill.


----------



## boxcarmarty

The news says Crapsman table saws being recalled for safety hazard…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I used my super powers to deflect it south into Kentucky…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, I used my super powers to deflect it south into Kentucky…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Roger will be thrilled


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe Roger will stop in if he can't git out to play…..


----------



## Gene01

Bill, if Mark doesn't respond affirmatively, I'll start looking in to reverse mtg. options.
I've never been disappointed with a Brusso hinge. Likely, because I've never used one before.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Overslept and was 10 min. late for work this a.m. :^o

Heated the shop up last night, but then only had enough energy to put one additional coat of shellac on the chest lid. Lost a lot of sleep the night before worrying about my oldest daughters decline.


----------



## Gene01

> . Lost a lot of sleep the night before worrying about my oldest daughters decline.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, you have my heart felt sympathies.


----------



## mojapitt

I missed something. What's up with Matt's daughter?


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Whoa Gene !! I was thinking the 9.99 a pair hinges. Never used Brusso either but the cheaper ones are excellent for me.

We got 3 - 4 in. of heavy wet snow now and still coming down. Maybe up to a foot in places before it is done.


----------



## bandit571

Mark: Send all that white stuff north….maybe Doe is running low…

Fellow wants to know how to cut 1" wide finger joints…....I'd just use a bigger chisel..









Than the 1/4" one I use now…...


----------



## Gene01

Mark, nothing is set in stone. I'm going to Rockler soon. I gotta see the stuff in person.


----------



## mojapitt

Just looked at your hinges. Ouch. I just paid $37 for hinges for a vanity and thought that was terrible.


----------



## Festus56

Stop in for coffee Gene, I have some you can look at. I have to do a lot of research before buying something that I cant see in person myself also.

Not going to quit snowing guess I better plow the top layer at least.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, please empty the clouds before sending them my way


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, please empty the clouds before sending them my way
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Working on it Sir!!


----------



## johnstoneb

Went to Ada County Woodworkers meeting at Woodcraft last night and this jumped in my pickup while my back was turned.



















I actually ordered it at the Artistry in Wood show and it came in yesterday. They were running a show special.

Monte
It is 50 and raining here might be coming your way.


----------



## Festus56

Nice saw Bruce. If I used one more that is what I would have. Beats my Grizzly


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now that I've sold the extra tablesaw, maybe I will buy a scroller. Cindy told me the taxes are done. Better hold onto that cash.


----------



## bandit571

Just posted a short blog ( a one-parter) about how I do those finger joints/box joints by hand. For those having trouble doing these on a tablesaw jig. I might even be as fast as that jig…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Quadrant hinges are pricey the small ones I used on the last humidor were $50ish at woodcraft. Switched to knuckle hinges at the more affordable price of $35. But they look nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and crappy over next 5 days.

Guess that's better than my 1st marriage.


----------



## bandit571

Well, it WAS bright and sunny outside. Been 52 degrees out there. Got the storm damaged Gazebo torn down and tossed out. Trying to cloud up now….

They are cutting one of the meds in half, scheduled tests for next monday, and also install a "Halter" heart monitor for 48 hours…...There goes any "fun" next week….

Might see about taking a couple saws over to the sharpener guy Saturday…..trying to decide which ones….


----------



## firefighterontheside

They usually want you to do normal activity with those monitors on so they get an accurate picture of what's going on.


----------



## mudflap4869

It only got up to 83 so far today. Not forcasted but I expect about a foot of show by the middle of next week. That is typical weather for this part of Oklahicky.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's about right for MO too. 75 today, 1-3" snow on Saturday. Predicted.

Hiking with the boys today.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy faces Bill


----------



## bandit571

S L O W night tonight…...

Not sure what will be on the schedule for tomorrow….but I am sure the Boss has something planned….

Just north of me, there USED to be a house…...corner of N. Elm and W. High st. There is now a flat, muddy spot. They even had to replace the sidewalk, after the track-hoe tore that up. Health Department has been going after "JUNK" houses. If they can't be repaired, down they will go. 3rd house so far this year…..and a few others on the list. I glance at the wood they were tossing away…....I wouldn't touch that mess with Monte's 10' pole. I think I saw a couple boards moving on their own…..


----------



## mojapitt

Dry-fit table base. Whatcha think?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That floating table is AWESOME!


----------



## mojapitt

Always trying to come up with innovative ideas


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, you can charge extra for that. Even Sean said it looked like magic.


----------



## Festus56

Still snowing here. Maybe 6" overnight. Guess we wont be sending any away for a day at least.

Looks like an enjoyable day Bill.

Table looks good Monte. Maybe heavy too !!


----------



## ssnvet

> Lost a lot of sleep the night before worrying about my oldest daughters decline.
> - Mainiac


Just general purpose parent worry and stress… My oldest is showing signs of depression. She's stressed out about many things… The college financial aide isn't coming in as hoped and we can't afford yo send her to most of the schools she has applied to. She's gone from #1 in her class to failing classes. Losing weight and moping around with a dark cloud trailing over head. Won't open up to me or her mother…. Breaks my heart. Nothing I can seem to do to help her.

On a happier note, went to the school band concert tonight. The high school band is really good and My oldest, who plays the flute, was happy and smiling.


----------



## mojapitt

Depression is incredibly difficult for most people to deal with. People who are suffering, in many cases, don't realize that how they feel is wrong. Also friends and family often don't understand the condition enough to properly help. I was lucky enough to recognize I had a problem and went for professional help. I believe that if I had not gone for help, I wouldn't be here now.

I pray for your daughter and your entire family. You have a good family core and that is essential.


----------



## ssnvet

Her youngest sister's OCD issues add to her stress level, as do my medical problems.


----------



## rhybeka

Depression is something the women in my family have struggled with for generations. Unfortunately I got that gene as well as some others so it's something I try to be vigilantly aware of… I'll pray for you guys and send good thoughts your way  Music is always helpful!

TGIF!

Appears my birthday money may be going to fix my truck rather than to wood. Tell me what part of adulting I'm supposed to like again?


----------



## Gene01

I've seen floating table leaves before but, a whole table? Like Sean said, "magic".

Headed for Phoenix tomorrow to look, touch, measure, evaluate, compare quadrant and butt hinges. I'm not comfortable spending this kind of money for something I've never used before, without checking them out in person.
Not quite like buying a car…but close.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I worked in a bit of shop time yesterday cutting some laminate flooring for the kitchen. My Son-in-law came down to lend me a hand…..


----------



## mojapitt

Did he just lend you the left one?


----------



## mojapitt

I want to thank Mark for taking most of the snow. They predicted 1-3 inches and we got maybe a quarter inch.


----------



## theoldfart

Gene, I used Brusso hardware on this project


The side doors used knife hinges and they were the hardest to install but well worth the cost. My daughter will never part with it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I used both of his hands, that freed up both of mine to hold a beer…..


----------



## Gene01

Old Fart, that's a gorgeous chest. The visible butt hinges look very nice. 
Your daughter is a lucky lady.


----------



## theoldfart

Thank you Gene. The drawers were my first dovetails, probably a little too small for a first attempt!


----------



## bandit571

um…....it IS Friday…..right?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Only got about 2" snow overnight. Looks like it is about done for today.

That is a nice box Old Fart. Good job.

Glad you could be there for him Marty, someone needs to supervise with a beer, might as well be you.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit every day is Friday for you   but yes, it is friday even for the rest of us.

I think I need to build a door for my shop room so I can work in there early on Sat/Sun's without disturbing the sleeping occupants.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, don't cater to oversleepers. It just enables them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I show no mercy to others in the home, I show them just how much noise I can make in the mornings….. (after they go to work)


----------



## rhybeka

I have slight mercy for them before 7am. the shop doorway beams light right into the master bedroom doorway. Plus, it's easier if Lily the beagle isn't awake as well. She's not a morning dog anyway. but if I can do design work or glue up or sharpening at 5 or 6am why not??


----------



## boxcarmarty

The only thing I'm sharpening at 5am is my sleeping skills…..


----------



## bandit571

> Beka, don t cater to oversleepers. It just enables them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey…I resemble that remark….


----------



## ssnvet

The final countdown has begun….


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should wander down to the shop for a little bit? Just to say I did. Almost had all four corners done last night on the pine box project…...had to quit and go upstairs to "puppy-sit"......might try to finish it up in a bit….


----------



## theoldfart

Mark, thank you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning….wait no….it's almost evening. Where did the day go. It started with me having to go pee in a cup for a random screening again.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, are they looking for tree sap or lacquer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not sure Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Random screening…


----------



## bandit571

He looks sooooo abused…...

Chop a bit…..build a jig, run the "Groovy" Stanley 45 a bit…call it a day….film @2300 hrs..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Random screening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I'd prefer that screening.


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









Fingers are a bit long..better than too short..









Groovy…...and they match!


----------



## mojapitt

Not floating anymore, but starting to take shape.



















It looks short to me, but it's 29" to the top.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good Bandit, you and hand tools get along well.

Still looking heavy Monte, bet you are liking that flat floor by now.

Gotta love randoms Bill. I was picked 9 times in 4 months once and they say random. I asked them who I was covering for so we were not short handed.

Nearly time for our Friday date night, just have to decide where this week.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: A suggestion, if you will….

Maybe put the stretchers on the inside of the legs. mainly so the braces will push against both the stretcher and the legs. Legs would keep the stretcher from being popped out from the legs. And would give a little more room for someone's toes..

Just a suggestion. Never know what will lay on a table's top….or whom?


----------



## bandit571

> Random screening…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Looks like me, before I trim the beard….


----------



## GaryC

Go to the O'Reilly Auto Parts website and put in 121G in the parts search box


----------



## bandit571

Hey…we have a GARY sighting!


----------



## JL7

Thanks Gary!

Added the Flux Capacitor to the shopping cart….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

I found it just by googling O'reillys. The 121G came up as a suggestion. Must be a April fools joke a bit early.


----------



## GaryC

You mean it's not real. I'm so sad….
Went to the Biggest Rockler store in the Dallas area today. I saw no less than 6 guys with those big holes in their ear lobes…..????


----------



## bandit571

That's what the Flux capacitor does when you use it with a cell phone….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubber-dubbers… looks like I'm first poster of the day. Do I get a prize?

Gary! The worst part is that it costs a LOT of $ to get those big ear holes put in. And I'd think that it has to hurt.

Finishing the chest top is proving to be trickier than the sides. The much larger flat, smooth area is showing off my wiping marks :^( I'm going to try touch sanding it and then putting on a coat with what's left in the rattle can.

I'm going to start calling my oldest daughter the "Midnight Baker". For her, baking is a stress reliever. Woke up to a loaf of blueberry bread :^)

Happy Day!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Matt.

Bandit, I totally understand your thought on the design. I am matching pictures from the customer. I will run it by them.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, stress relief is a very good thing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> You mean it s not real. I m so sad….
> Went to the Biggest Rockler store in the Dallas area today. I saw no less than 6 guys with those big holes in their ear lobes…..????
> 
> - Gary


Drill press accident?


----------



## firefighterontheside

If it works for her, thats great. The trouble with stress relieving activities is finding the time to do them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks like there's a 1/4" of snow on my truck. I guess that's all we're gonna get.


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, since I am against piercing anything, I hate seeing that. I want to pull on them.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mornin'.....


----------



## mojapitt

Tight schedule today Marty?


----------



## ssnvet

~1.5" of cold white powder gifted to us last night… surprisingly, the tractor started with no trouble (go-go-glow plugs). Not enough to snow blow, but the plow truck managed to leave a little berm, so I just did some quick bucket work and called it done….. 5 deg. F out there…. Brrrrrrr


----------



## mojapitt

15° here with a half inch of snow


----------



## ssnvet

Should I touch sand with 220 grit or 400 grit wet/dry? That's the question of the hour.


----------



## bandit571

um….


----------



## ssnvet

To quote my old section leader "um is the clutch betwixt the brain and mouth"

When any of us would say "um" he would blast out "CLUTCH ENGAGED"

He was quite the character, but a very competent bubble head.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Tight schedule today Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I've had my schedule cleared for today so that I can work on National security issues…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie was lookin' at river tabletops and wants a bar top made like that, I told her to call Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

A bartop would look cool.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A bartop would look cool.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


en·a·bler - NOUN - a person who encourages self-destructive behavior in another:


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Gary and Jeff,

No snow and 30 deg. now. But no sunshine either.

A river bar top is neat, wish I had room for one.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, look at it as a way to let your creative juices flow.


----------



## mojapitt

Weather people said that it was supposed to be over freezing today. It needs to start going in that direction.


----------



## Festus56

Only supposed to be 21 here but is 30 right now.


----------



## mojapitt

We are supposed to get to 36° with a low of 26°. It's now 15°.

I don't think most of those people ever walk outside.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Snowing here again.


----------



## mojapitt

We originally were supposed to get 2-4 inches of snow tomorrow. Now they say only a trace. Maybe Mark is taking it all again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We were supposed to get 1-3, but now it's just an inch or less.


----------



## ssnvet

Mission lacquer count down under way…

4 thin coats of a shellac padded on and dry










Touch sanded with 400 grit and soapy water…










Wiped down with water, dry cotton rag, and then a quick wipe with lacquer thinner

Space ace reporting for duty…


----------



## Festus56

According to the weather Channel we are the 5th snowiest city over 100,000 pop. in the US so guess we must keep most of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey space ace…..you've lost gravity.
I've tried, but I can't wear eye protection when I wear my respirator. It's not very safe when I can't see.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have about 1 1/4" of snow on the truck.


----------



## mojapitt

We're almost up to where our low is supposed to be


----------



## ssnvet

Drumroll….............. two coats of Minwax rattle can satin lacquer










Sorry for blinding you with the light off the top of my head…. but I"m pretty pleased with it. Very smoooooooooth

I need to break out the Harbor Freight spray gun and learn how to spray lacquer with it… This was sooo stinkin' easy.


----------



## bandit571

Looks great…..the top at least.

That is one of the reasons I wear a hat in the shop…..

Boss wanted to do a Road Trip today. Other than being a tad too windy and way too COLD out there, wasn't too bad. BRIGHT, sunny day, hardly any clouds. Found a place that had an All-u-can-eat Breakfast bar…...pay the price right now….

Might go hide out in the shop later today…...


----------



## bandit571

Besides the Pine Box Project…...thinking about a tool project, again.

I don't have a "Carcass Saw" in the shop. Have a couple good panel saws, and larger. I do have an old Craftsman 18" long backsaw…...don't have a mitre box for it, teeth are worn down…....might try my hand at re-toothing a saw?

Say…about a 7ppi Rip toothed saw? Might even reshape the ugly handle…


----------



## mudflap4869

BLAH! 42 and rainy. Just sitting on my duff doing nothing. Was going to make chicken noodle soup, but no chicken in the freezer. It looks like it might be Pizza Hut tonight. We need a good German restaurant around here. There is a semi good Greek one in Joplin but a limited menu. Some of the casinos have half decent food but they are smoky and noisy. Indians don't have to obey no-smoking laws in their casinos and restaurants.


----------



## mojapitt

Took the wife grocery shopping before we ate. Got enough food to last till fall.

Pizza Ranch for lunch.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm going to let the top cure for a day or so… So that means it's time to rip the shop apart.

I need to break down my tool station desk and rearrange the furniture so I can get the new jointer in. So far I've got the morticing machine, drill press and poly die board off…










Drill press was stinkin' heavy. Good thing I could slide it over to my main bench.

Now it's time to cut the top and turn the big bench into two separate too stands.

Set up a guide and we're at the point of no return


----------



## ssnvet

Nothin to it….










My new drill press stand….


----------



## ssnvet

Next to go….


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Matt. Lacquer is a nice finish when sprayed on. I spray alot of poly with my HF gun and that works great. Have been using rattle can lacquer but need to use the big gun for that too. Actually have 2 HF guns (HVLP) and a air brush (that I haven't even got to play with yet). Think I should get rid of my old siphon feed guns that I used for 20 some years. They work good but now I know there is better.

Great way to get new shop stands too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea. Repurpose…reuse….rebuild.


----------



## Gene01

It was 84 in Phoenix. 73 on the mesa, now.
Picked up my hinges. I called yesterday and was assured they had the Brussos in stock. Well, guess what. Had to settle for the Rockler brand. But, the guy that waited on me had just finished a box using their quadrant hinges. He had several good tips. So all was not in vain. Got some other goodies, too.
Stopped in Payson on the way back. Blew the diet with a monstrous bean and cheese chimichunga. Man, it was good.


----------



## ssnvet

For sale by owner…


----------



## ssnvet

Haven't had to huff this pig since I can't remember when…










I don't know, what do ya think? Maybe a work bench in the barn?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Put a top on it and it's a torsion box bench top.


----------



## Festus56

I think you will be happy Gene. They are maybe not quite the same quality but for the price I have had good luck with them. Did you get the hinge template jig to go with them?


----------



## ssnvet

Good thinkin' Lincoln!

Here's a piece of real estate that hasn't seen the light of day in a loooooong time…










Out with the old and in with the new….










These machines certainly are a lot easier to move around when they're on wheels. :^)


----------



## Gene01

The shop is looking good, Matt. The new jointer classes it up a bit more than the other one.

Yep, Mark. I'd never attempt it otherwise.


----------



## mojapitt

Good work Matt. I think you'll be a lot happier in the shop.

Got to 28° today. I think the 98% humidity is what made it feel so cold.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. I'm spent, time for sloppy Joe's, fries and cold ones.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ooh, that looks good there Matt. I really don't like those 3 wheeled mobile bases. I had one under my jointer and it wanted to tip.


----------



## bandit571

On the subject of the upcoming March 17th:

It has been said that the jails in this country were built by the Irish….

Who promptly began the fill them up…..either as the Jailers…..or..as the "Jailees"

(and I can get away with this, as I am Irish…..)


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the heads up Bill, I'll have to wedge the corners on the end with the single wheel.


----------



## johnstoneb

59 and partly sunny today in Boise. More sun tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Bruce, you must have missed out on this cold spell. #0 here today and no sunshine.

That is good Gene, I made my own template and took quite qwhile to perfect it.

Lots of room there now Matt. Nice jointer.


----------



## boxcarmarty

3/4'' thick T-bone on the grill with baked tater and followed up with Boston crème cake and a stiff drink…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Closest I get to a stiff drink tonight is Mountain Dew.


----------



## boxcarmarty

SIL came back today and we finished up the kitchen floor…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don't forget the time change boys and girls


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, that means I'm working a 71 hour shift instead of 72. Woo hoo.


----------



## mojapitt

I actually switched clocks this afternoon.

Yeah, those on duty tonight either have to work an hour after normal stop time or take an hour of vacation time.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll sleep an extra hour in the morning to make up for it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Be careful not to oversleep Marty. You might be late for your nap.


----------



## Festus56

The spring time change should be about 3 o'clock on Friday afternoon instead of the middle of the weekend at 2am Sunday !!!


----------



## ssnvet




----------



## mojapitt

it seems more based on when the bars close


----------



## Gene01

Mark, I wouldn't have had the slightest idea about how to make such a template. As it is, and because I'm trying a few new to me processes, I'll be building a prototype box. Should be fun. At least, interesting. Wish me luck.

Except for one digital clock, all ours are atomic clocks. And, even though MST doesn't change, those clocks become psychotic when everyone else changes time. Over the years, we've learned that it's best to let them work through their troubles on their own. Eventually, they return to sanity.

Lakota wisdom:
When told the reason for daylight saving time the old Indian said…
'Only a white man would believe that you could cut a foot off the top of a blanket and sew it to the bottom of a blanket and have a longer blanket.'


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a smart Lakota. I hate DST.
Good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ye, Fellow Humans …and Randy.

Loose an hour? Nah, just slept an hour longer…

Would like to hide in the shop today…..not sure it will happen…


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all watching flip or flop and deciding what to get into.


----------



## bandit571

Have to go and pick up the Boss when she gets out of church in a bit…..after that? Hope I can just go and hide out in the shop for the day.

Discussions about whether to sharpen tiny saw teeth…..I have none of the stuff in the shop needed for such small teeth. It might actually be cheaper for me to send a few out to be sharpened, than to go out and BUY all the stuff to do it with. Yes, I did try on on 10 ppi saw…....even with a magnifier and a light, just was too small for these eyes.

Left eye does have "Baby Cataracts" in it, right eye sees double. Much easier for me to send the fine toothed saws out. $14 per saw…isn't all that bad a deal.


----------



## rhybeka

I have a dumb question. Can a light fixture be wired to be plugged in?


----------



## mojapitt

In most cases, yes Beka


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, but you need to use the right connectors, wire and plugs.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like we're in for a classic Nor-Easter Tues. to Thurs., and the forecasted snowfall keeps going up as the storm track becomes more certain. Initially it was 7" to 20". They've even given this one a name…. Stella!

Trying to recruit a helper to move the old jointer to the other side of the basement…

Skipper has been steeling toys again.


----------



## bandit571

Sending two GrandBRATS home, all they have done is fight, and whine. Letting their Uncle Craig deal with them all the way to Huber heights…...Loudest Wins? Inside a closed up van? See how long that game plays out….....


----------



## bandit571

Was doing a little wood working….til Uncle Charles came along….ever get them in the shins? Will try again after while to walk down the stairs to the shop…taking the camera along as well.

I keep getting run over….Miss Bandit tries to steal Max's toys….Max chases her away, and she tries to hide under my legs, which are under the computer desk…


----------



## mojapitt

If I don't drink plenty of water, I get muscle cramps very much in the shins.


----------



## mojapitt

Little different type of bench


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Been dealing with the beginning of Matt's storm. Took some cold and wind, sent the rest east.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. Ok. We are doing some lighting rearranging and the torchiere light from my lego room ended up coming upstairs to the living room. Well, some what dumb me forgot it's the only light in that room. I don't want to have to run wiring, so I was just going to run cords down from two sconces to the outlet under the countertop. Just wanted to see what my options are. Right connectors and wire huh? Guess I better do some research


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, looks like you've got a doozy coming.

Beka, need to use stranded wire that's flexible and not romex. The connector that holds the wire needs to be the kind that can be pulled on without pulling on the connections inside the fixture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that's a great simple bench.


----------



## Festus56

We kept about 8" of snow from Stella. Almost gone now. Some school kids in western MT are the ones that name the storms for the weather service.

Good solid bench Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: We used to call them Swag Lamps…

Well, is this the top?









Or…is this the top..









I can still remove one end, just to find out…









Looks like I have it sitting on it's top…..









As I will use that extra groove to split off the lid. Just have to remember where it is..









So, I better not sand these marks off after I glue the box up….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Good looking bench…but my rearend would needs a pillow to sit on it….


----------



## mojapitt

It would kill me to sit on it for any length of time. I believe in contour and back support.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I like that bench a lot. Are you going to put a cross tie or gussets on the legs?

You know you've got a true friend when they come to help knowing that their moving "heavy cast iron". The old jointer was a lot heavier than I remembered, so I slapped together a quick furniture dolly with some spare casters and we got the job done


----------



## mojapitt

There will be gusset on it. Nothing fastened together yet.


----------



## mojapitt

How do you folks think my Black walnut Danish Oil would work on cottonwood? I know it can be blotchy with regular stain.


----------



## Gene01

I've used Watco on cottonwood with less than stellar results. You might try some of Sir Charles' blotch control formula.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe a sanding sealer first?


----------



## Festus56

Well here is proof that it works. If I would have done a video iy was swinging also.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, have you ever made a cribbage board that can be folded and carried like a suitcase?


----------



## Festus56

Not exactly like a suitcase but make a couple different styles. We carry one or the other in the bike all the time when traveling. One is all leather tri-fold and the other is dovetailed that comes apart and stores in a pouch. Have seen several like what you describe and they should not be to difficult to make. Have templates for the holes already and the rest is just a box. They are on our website and on FB too.


----------



## Gene01

> Maybe a sanding sealer first?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Shellac might work. I think that's what most sanding sealer is, anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

7° and an inch of new snow. No streakers here.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks guys! I think I'll also see if there's a mounting metal plate that goes on the wall like I was seeing in some online tutorials. I read that knotting the wire inside the holder helps as well - but I'll see if there's another way to keep it from coming undone. back burnered until after next Sat.'s crafting event most likely.

think I've got some material for a blog post. we'll see though.

Finally bit the bullet last night and reserved a campsite in October for a photography trip I've been meaning to take for years. there's some bittersweet memories attached to the place so I've been reluctant. should be fun to make some new memories though! just have to get myself into shape 

alright - time to get to the paying job


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Woke up late this a.m. because the sun wasn't bright yet… who moved the sun on me?

Winter storm Stella has everyone in a tizzy here. My wife hit the grocery store and the shelves were almost bare already. I topped off the tractor with diesel, lubed the blower chain well and brought in a bunch of firewood, so I'm ready to roll.

Beka… didn't know you were a shutter bug. Your trip sounds like fun. My dad used to go on photo safaris out in AZ and he loved it.

Back at the salt mines for more fun. I think the march of the Winkies is an appropriate way to start the day.


----------



## johnstoneb

67 today over 70 tomorrow thru the end of the week. Might be able to handle that.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..Have to go out to the Hospital, and get fitted for the halter monitor…..then drive home. Hoping before the snow arrives…


----------



## boxcarmarty

31 degrees… What happened to spring???


----------



## ssnvet

In like a lamb…. out like a lion!

The worst blizzard of my lifetime was St. Patty's day back in the 70's. They closed school for a week. Bean Town had the national guard on the interstate pulling peeps out of stranded cars.


----------



## johnstoneb

Put this together for my granddaughter over the winter. Finally had nice enough weather to put it up just in time for her birthday. It's posted in the projects.


----------



## Gene01

I think she likes it, Bruce. Nice job. 
6 hours from trailer to livable…not bad.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Stay warm Matt, might be a snow day for you in this. Cool 18 deg now, going to 40 with a 40% chahce of snow, 45deg tomorrow with 70% chance of rain. Wierd weather here.


----------



## theoldfart

They are now saying 18" to 24" here in Western Mass! Supposed to buy a new car today, maybe put it off till Thursday.


----------



## Festus56

That is a great job Bruce. Happy Granddaughter with a cool house of her own.


----------



## ssnvet

Cool play house Bruce… she's going to have lot's of fun in there.

Snow day…. maybe so, but if I want to get paid, it's either burn a vacation day or show up.


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Y'all been busy. 
The VA finally gave us the go ahead. We are at the surgery center waiting for them to call Jim back to prep him for the spinal stimulator implant to stop his back pain. 
One of the staff just walked through the waiting room with carry out


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's to no pain.


----------



## Festus56

Hope for the best for Jim, no more pain would be a great thing.

We were eating at a fast food taco place the other day when the workers there got their delivery from Pizza Hut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we had a major snow storm….1 1/2" last night…..all gone now.
Progress on the bar. I'm a bit concerned….the one end of the bar cupped.


----------



## Festus56

Looks good Bill. Hate it when wood cups but maybe it will keep a spilled drink from running onto the floor.


----------



## rhybeka

nice work Bill! sending your blizzard our way?


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here with a heart monitor taped in place ( Wednesday I lose it, and some hair) doing as little as I can get away with ( even less IF the Boss will allow it…) and I have to keep a log book with it.

Not even so much as a snow flake yet…..


----------



## CFrye

C'mon Bandit, get into the dungeon and glue up that box, rehab some tools, make sum shavin's!
Bill, weight that cupped end down with a few cases of beer. 
Delay in taking Jim back to surgery due to the previous case having complications. Thank you all, for your prayers and thoughts. Scheduled for 12:30. They took him in at 3:25.
I went out to the truck and inhaled a protein bar. Talked with Andy on the phone. He said he's doing OK, not as well as he wants but "It is what it is." He and Kim and Ella (daughter and granddaughter) are flying to Houston Thursday for the mule show. His sister lives there and he'll get to see her. He's hoping all that will lift his spirits. He said he appreciates all the Nubbers calling.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Candy, but then what will we drink.
He used the same words when I talked to him last. It is what it is. I think my dad is going to call him tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy yesterday. He got to ride a mule last week. More this week in Houston. Slow improvements, but getting there.


----------



## bandit571

Shop is closed on Mondays…..

Snow has arrived..yuck. Will try to send it elsewhere…like Columbus…Cleveland could always used a bit more..

Brocoli & Cheese Soup, and Fish fillets for supper….I guess I'm the Chef tonight….


----------



## bandit571

Time to go flip some fillets over in the oven, start a pot of water for the ZOOOUP…...and watch the snow flying by….


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, how deep did you drill holes on cribbage coffee table?


----------



## Festus56

About 3/8", that is good for mine with the shell casings. Should be good enough with dowels too. Need to be able to hold the pegs but easy to move also.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…...Mark you left a couple inches of snow for us…...got to test drive the new snowblower today…...approved.

Hey Jim and Candy…...best wishes on the pain relief.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Jeff. What's up?
Yeah, what's the word on Jims procedure?


----------



## JL7

Mr. Bill, got to meet my new neighbor tonight…..a young guy buying his first home, all excited to build his dream. Kinda cool but I'll miss Wally….he moved out several months ago because hitting 94+ years old takes it's toll….he's my Ukrainian friend with all the stories…...so we turn a page..

This week I face a major audit at work based on HIPAA data security, and we are no way close…...We are a small company (50 employees) and creating and maintaining policies for HIPAA is like a planet away right now…...no stress there!

I don't talk shop much, but we doubled our sales last year, and that's quite an accomplishment….and stressful…...

My son turned 26 last weekend and had a nice mini get together…...

So that's it Bill….what's up with you?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good answer Jeff. Good to hear your small company is doing well. Good for you I assume.

I turned 43 last week. We will go out to celebrate this weekend now that I'll be off weekends for a while. There's a local brewery that has a restaurant I like. Micro brews and the bread pudding is amazing.

We got our taxes done by my father in laws company as always. We owe a LOT of money which is a good thing when your wife owns a small business. She has one employee. Owing a lot means she made more than projected last year and so didn't pay nearly enough in taxes. Can't complain about that.

Boys are doing well. Sean is going thru problems associated with ADHD, but his general behavior has been a bit better. Now it's his lying and general dishonesty that's a problem. I have to learn to not get mad, not demand that he admit the lie and just give him the consequence since we know the truth.

That's about it. Oh and I got my new longer rip fence today for the unifence.


----------



## JL7

Bill,

Owing money at tax time means they didn't have your money all year…...good. Although putting your money in the bank any more is pretty much worthless…...I need help there for sure….....

Sean will outgrow the ADHD…....but I do believe he needs to know the limits. They tried to put my son on the meds when he was in the first grade or so…......No f'n way. Had a few tough conversations but he gets it all now…...

Happy belated b-day…..and the bar build is impressive….well done.

Batten down the hatches Matt…......is Randy in the path also?


----------



## firefighterontheside

We will probably put him on some meds someday, but not yet.
I would think Randy is in the path…
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## JL7

Bill,

You just need to watch the news one night, and then we wonder why our kids have trouble coping…....


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure Randy has his shovel and is prepared for battle.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Jeff, glad you could use the snow for a test. Monte is kind of ungrateful when I send any to him.

Going to warm up here for a few days and rain, at least it is not supposed to freeze at night.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, cleveland needs no more snow! If they scooped up what snow we do get and hauled it off in trucks it would amount to a fraction of the salt they unnecessarily apply. School has already been cancelled for several districts in the area so tomorrow will be fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Experimented with cottonwood and black walnut Danish Oil. Decided to go for it on a small piece (since I forgot to get sanding sealer)


----------



## mudflap4869

Our son has ADHD still at 30. You don't outgrow it, you just learn to cope with it. He was on meds for quite a while until he found that making himself stick to a strict schedule made life easier. Any disruption of his schedule threw him back into ciaos until he retrained himself. Detailed sequential lists of all his daily tasks, ( large and small) were and still are essential. Finish each one in order each day, or the routine is ruined. Anger only makes it worse for all involved. Parenthood aint for sissies.

I got slabbed open up the middle of the back then crosswise. Sorer than a bum tooth. The worst part is that they stuck something down my throat while the had me asleep and tore it up. Can't hardly swallow or talk. Candy thinks that she has been blessed! Not a danged bit funny. Just you wait. When it heals up, I'm gonna sing to her. Sounds kinda like an old tom-cat sitting on the fence. He who laughs last….


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are, the knots in the boards made this a poor choice to use. That being said, I think that a really fine sanding job would have helped. I think sanding sealer would have made it look better.

Opinions please?


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, sing to her naked. That'll keep her from laughing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I imagine that with fine sanding and sealer, it would be more even but less dark.


----------



## mudflap4869

Which one of us should be naked for the recital?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure any of us should be naked in front of any other of us.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I like the knots and the dark stain. The one looks like a feather in the wind or on the water.
Not gonna comment on the other comment…


----------



## mojapitt

> Which one of us should be naked for the recital?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Dyslexia can be funny. I thought it read rectal at first.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like some things I have done Monte. Some people really like that look. I use leather dye first to set the base color when I don't want that look.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it looks better live than in the picture. Cottonwood often has curly patterns in it. I don't think curly works well with stain.


----------



## DIYaholic

Yup, I'm in the path of Stella….
Last I looked, the forecast is for 6" - 12" of the white crap.
Scheduled for Tuesday afternoon through Thursday morning….
Perhaps I can just sleep through it!!!


----------



## DIYaholic

*SPECIAL WEATHER REPORT:*
N'oreaster storm Stella is now forecast to drop
12" - 18" of crystalline dihydrogen monoxide,
Tuesday through Thursday, engulfing all of the state of Vermont!!!
Emergency Preparedness is highly recommended.

That means, stock up on provisions….
Beer, snacks & smokes!!!


----------



## Festus56

Hang in there Randy, sounds like you have a good plan !!


----------



## DIYaholic

Turns out, I'm scheduled off from The HD on Wednesday & Thursday….
(unless they try to call me in) so I can sleep through most of the storm….
Well, once the beer is gone!!!


----------



## bandit571

Have MAYBE an inch of that white s…....stuff on the ground now….50s by Sunday….


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the piece I made was a small box. Sanded to 220. After applying Watco Dark Walnut, it looked very similar to your table. Fine sanding doesn't help. Cottonwood is NOT my favorite wood.


----------



## rhybeka

oh dear….

Sorry Monte, I don't have much to input. 

Stay safe, Randy!

Good luck, Jeff! HIPAA is a pita.

@Bill being an ADHD'er myself, I'm with what Jim said about their son. I've tried meds a few times, but in the end it's a lot of regimented coping….it doesn't fit a lot with my artsy/spontaneous side well but I'm still learning at 36 what works sometimes. Though that being said, everyone is different. I'm also on anxiety meds and I think that also helps me keep the ADHD more at bay. Ya'll hang in, he'll come through 

Whit helped me with a pair of winding sticks last night. I brought in a piece of wood I grabbed from Woodwerks turning bin. Whit wasn't sure what it is - just that it's exotic. I was thinking cocobolo but it's not red enough. It splinters fairly easily and sands hard. It took me 80 grit and a bit of time to get out the burning marks. trying to email a pic to myself from my phone but it's not up to working right now it seems. Speaking of work, better get to it.

*EDIT* found it!


----------



## mojapitt

I hope everyone stays safe with the storm.

The reason I am playing with the cottonwood, I take all logs people want to get rid of. It is plentiful around here. Trying to figure what I can do with it.


----------



## Gene01

As long as it can be kept moisture free, it's decent construction lumber. Dad and I built a machine shed with it. Used PT sill plates, but studs and rafters were cottonwood. I believe he later built a machinist bench with it. 
I suppose, it could be used as secondary wood, like you'd use poplar. 
Just too much hassle to use it for furniture…IMO.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, Google "Cottonwood furniture ". Most of it seems to be clear coat or painted.


----------



## ksSlim

Poplar, Cottonwood, & Aspen are all in the same Genus.
Depending on the wind shear where they grow, the amount of the twist to the logs when harvested.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers. I was hoping for white out conditions early this a.m. so I could call in. But there was barely a dusting, so here I is.

We've called off 2nd shift and will shut the facility down completely at 3:30 this afternoon and we only sent the trucks out for short delivery runs, hoping to have them all back by noon. So as feared, I'll be driving home in the middle of the blizzard :^(

Monte… I like the stool design, but large knots scare me in any type of piece where strength is required. Just too unpredictable for me. Cotton wood is not a New England species (that I'm aware of) so I've never dealt with it.

Bill… Bar is coming along nicely. A belt sander will find it's purpose in life on that cupped top. Re. Shawn…. check out the Praiger U video on Youtube entitled "The War on Boys" for a different perspective. When I was his age, we had two 30 minute recesses every day and we played hard, coming back to the classroom dirty and sweaty. Now-a-days, they think active boys should sit quietly and are befuddled why they can't be calm all the time like the girls are.

Mudflap… hope the zapper zaps the pain. But even if not, it should do wonders on the mosquitos.

Shop time… I am well underway constructing a new home for my Delta lunchbox snipe-o-matic using some mis-cut & scrapped aluminum extrusion. Details at 11.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No blizzard here, but it is flurrying.
Thanks Beka.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a viable option Matt, on the bar. Sand it flat and the end will be covered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You're right about the school and boys. They don't have enough time to run around and burn off energy. Cindy takes the boys to the track some mornings and has them run laps before school starts. Seems to help Sean in the mornings to sit still and pay attention.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, stay safe.

This isn't a stool, more of a sofa desk. Knotted boards don't get used for structure, only looks.


----------



## mojapitt

I agree also about kids. Find ways to burn the energy rather than medicate.it.


----------



## mojapitt

When we were young, much of our "fun" required a lot of work. Missing today.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, Google "Cottonwood furniture ". Most of it seems to be clear coat or painted.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wow. If you can get that kind of $$, the hassle would be worth it. Clear coat is always an option.


----------



## mojapitt

Slim, I agree. I have some wind plays a big role in how well wood behaves and dries.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
The stain doesn't seem to work very well there. I think with the knots an amber shellac might work better. The stain does look good on the straight grain. Cottonwood is one of those wood you never know what to do with. Keep trying because it is plentiful.


----------



## mojapitt

Cottonwood is also one of the trees that we want to try giving the blue stain from the pine to. If we can create a "blue" hardwood that nobody else has, it may work for something unique.


----------



## ssnvet

O.K. now it's coming down, and the temp has dropped too.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, it seems to be this year's "storm of the century"


----------



## ssnvet

Kind of like the 100 year rain storms that seem to happen every 3 to 5 years :^o


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Above 40 already and ready to rain. Upper 60's tomorrow so we will be sending nice weather east soon. A few days it will get better Matt.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte, I think we can cure the cottonwood staining issue… Calvary is on the way


----------



## theoldfart

Wind is picking up here, 6" of snow already and we are expecting it to get worse. The latest forecast is pushing 24".


----------



## rhybeka

I almost wish we were getting that much snow! I'd rather be holed up at home but I know those storms are miserable.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are pushing 24" and not me.

Beka, I have been through too many to want another or wish it on anyone else.


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks Charles. I will get some dye and try it also.


----------



## mojapitt

One thing about this storm, the news gets to talk about something else for a few days.


----------



## bandit571

Have MAYBE an inch on the ground, here…...sent the rest of to the east…..

IF I get out of this computer chair today, I MIGHT try a glue up…....


----------



## DIYaholic

White stuff has begun to fall & accumulate….
Only about 1".... so far….
The National Weather Service has now issued a Blizzard Warning!!!
Local accumulations are projected to be 20"....


----------



## mojapitt

I know your pain Randy. But I am still glad it's there and not here.


----------



## CharlesNeil

We got a whopping 4 " over night, has all most melted…. I feel for you guys,. we have had a very mild winter


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can I come hang out without you Randy? I'm sure I can get a flight….


----------



## DIYaholic

C'mon over, Bill….
I'm sure the skiing will be EPIC!!!
Don't forget to bring a few cold ones….


----------



## Festus56

Raining here but maybe getting snow up higher in the mountains. At least it is 45 deg. so it is not ice!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

WELL, the morning started off with pain from the incisions. Sweet Candy went into the kitchen and made bowl of grits with bacon bits, cheddar and butter. MM GOOD! 
Then she got up from her chair and started giving me a gentle back rub. Then she bumped one of the incisions.
HOT DIGGITY! Fast as a gunshot she killed mi libido. I am here to testify, that more than my knees went instantly flaccid. I screamed like a little girl and darn near peed. Now if you think that wasn't fun, just throw your saddle on it and take it for a ride sometime. 
No bending, no lifting more than 4 lbs, (Just who is going to lift the other 256 lbs of me?) no stairs ( I never use them) no twisting of my back and no just about everything else. Bed baths only. (Now just who the hell do they think is going to do THAT for this fat old man.) They wouldn't let me bring that sweet thing of a nurse home with me, and broke my heart.


----------



## Festus56

Hope you get healed up and no more pains Jim. Sooner the better.


----------



## bandit571

Glue up is in the clamps…...film @ 2300.

Half of that 1" white crap is now melted down….

Miss Bandit tends to lay right in front of the heat register…..heat pig. No wonder it's cold in the room…..

Second entry in the Monitor's log book….stairs.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, or it didn't happen…









Before the mayhem began…...and









Can never have too many clamps…still had a couple left over…..somewhere in that forest of clamps, there resides a box made of pine…..


----------



## ssnvet

We shut down @ 2 (just as the storm hit peak) as most production workers either called in or bailed at lunch. The foam fab. shop normally has 25 peeps, but they only had 5 left by 2.

Ride home was dicey & back roads hadn't been plowed…










But not so bad that a Mainiac couldn't drive with my knee whilst taking pics. :^o

Car is stuck at the end of the drive, but at least it's off the road. Winds are 40+ mph.

I'm now Indulging myself with a fresh pot of coffee and a few liberal squirts of Kahluah while my ears thaw.


----------



## ssnvet

The word of day is bombogenesis.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, I've heard that too.


----------



## Festus56

Matt this is looking your direction, 58 deg. and sending some sunshine your way !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's been snowing here all day, but we have zero accumulation and it's not wet. Kinda weird. The local weather guy says it's actually lake effect snow coming all the way from lake Michigan 300 miles away.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all gotta lot ta talk about today, can't ya git out in the yard and do sumthin'???


----------



## mojapitt

I are about to go do sumpin'


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does Sean's piano lesson count?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I took a friend to the eye doctor first thing this morning, spent the rest of the day at the ER when they found blood clots in his left eye. Just got back home…..


----------



## Gene01

Sumpin done. Gonna go do sumpin else. Then sit till time to make sumpin to eat.


----------



## bandit571

Had a little snow squall blow through a while ago….meh, sent it off to the south east from here…

Debating on wandering back down to the shop after a bit…..glue aught to be about cured by now. Maybe remove the clamps…SLOWLY….and see how the box turned out….


----------



## Gene01

Sumpin to eat is bein' fixed. Grilled bacon wrapped rib eyes and fried catfish nuggets. 
Fresh catfish is scarcer than hens teeth around here. Heck, frozen cat is hard to find. Nuggets will hafta do.


----------



## Festus56

Save me some Gene, that sounds good !!!


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ just finished dinner - zuchini, sundried tomatoes and a bit of cream with a chicken breast and some breaded onion flakes on top.

I finished my winding sticks up and just have to put some poly on them. Jack looks a bit too comfy for me to want to move though. It's also only about an hour until Bed. Hmmmm what to do what to do….

@Monte saw my first piece of cottonwood today  Whit was making -hm - not quite sure what it was supposed to be - I think he said toadstool - with it. I'll have to take a pic of it.


----------



## ssnvet

Delta lunch box has a new home…










Hard mounted aluminum rails…. I can rip 8' long up to 20" wide, and 5' to right of fence up to 24" deep (size of my big sled), without moving anything. Beyond that, I can spin some thumb screws, yank the planer and get max TS capacity.

When I want to use the planer, I drop the "runway" in and go bananas, 12" wide up to 10' long…










I still need to wrap up some details, but that's the jist of it.


----------



## bandit571

Trip to the shop….not the great. Box is back in the clamps to repair one end. Cracks opened up, part of one side split out near the bottom edge…reglued, re-clamp….Grrrrrrrr


----------



## johnstoneb

Matt
72 and sunny all day here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Boo and with an echoooooooo


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well I guess I should say something.

Friday went back to the VA hospital to get infection drained from three of the four surgeries. That was a blast and they take almost 5 pints of infection out. I am so looking to get better so when we have the next meeting here all will be great.


----------



## Gene01

That doesn't sound like fun at all, Arlin. Hoping for the best for you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt. Have you tried your new jointer yet?


----------



## mojapitt

Pleasant oddity tonight. A gun shop that I displayed a few pieces of furniture in called and wanted me to come get everything I had there because they are closing the retail store. It's been there for about 2-1/2 years.I wasn't completely sure what was even there anymore. Went over tonight to get it. They had the 4 pieces together, gun cabinet, bench and 2 shelf units. As I was talking to them, a gentleman walked up and offered to buy the lot (for about 40% off). Since it involved no work and getting paid for items I had already written off, I took his cash and came back home. He called a couple hours later and wanted to buy a couple more items. Works for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, take care sir. We would almost feel bad partying at your house without you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can't beat that Monte.


----------



## bandit571

I was using a little block plane to round over the edges,,,









Went to do the same for the bottom edges….that is when the chunk came off. More glue, back into the clamps it went..









Grrrrrr, guess this plane can wait a day, or so…









Have it all set up for the last groove to be cut…..oh well…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Arlin, hang in there and keep getting better.

Guess that is one way to get business Monte. Maybe a new good repeat customer.

I hate that when that happens Bandit. Almost where you want it then got to fix it and start again.


----------



## ssnvet

power is out… oil lamps lit, buckets filled, firewood in… I'm not even thinking about lugging the generator out of the barn till morning.


----------



## Festus56

Sounds like a great night Matt. Just like camping at home. I like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess that's the end of shop time.


----------



## mojapitt

Down to heating with failed projects?


----------



## DIYaholic

18" so far & counting….
I sold several snowblowers today…. who'd a thunk it???

I would say that 75% - 80% of the staff called out or left early.
I think there were eight of us in the whole store.
The HD does not close early….

The governor has designated it as an "emergency warehouse". ;^(
However, I did get to leave at 10:00pm & be paid until my 11:00pm scheduled departure time!!!

I am now enjoying my "emergency provisions".... uuurp!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Stay warm Randy.I am sure HD appreciated your loyalty.


----------



## Festus56

Atta boy Randy, enjoy your days off !!!


----------



## rhybeka

Stay safe, ya'll!

Arlin, get better!! no parties until then! 

Monte, that sounds like an awesome deal!

Going to go eat my cinnamon chex while I wait for my feet to warm up. it's a tad chilly out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Hope our north eastern families are safe.

Beautiful here here, other than going to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Randy. Go make a snow angel for me.


----------



## rhybeka

forgot this! just needs a few layers of poly and they're good to go!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I need ya to go back to work, I need a garden hose and some tomato seeds…..


----------



## Gene01

We bought this little gem and had it delivered yesterday. We'll use it around the house in areas we can't get to with the bigger tow mower.








Got it at Lowe's. Sorry, Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You need to paint it green…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Gene,
I need ya to hook up the plow….


----------



## mojapitt

How much do you have Randy?


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard if Matt has power yet?


----------



## Gene01

Marty, Big Green was our first choice. But, the ones on hand were way too big.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin to ye, Fellow Human Icicles and Randy…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Had 18" as of midnight….
& still coming down….
High winds are causing drifting….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, did you take that picture with a background of all snow?
Breakfast was had at huddle house with lots of coffee. It was cold out the door with a temp of 10°. That'll play hell on all these flowering trees and plants. There goes the apple crop this year.


----------



## mojapitt

Very scenic Randy


----------



## DIYaholic

It is very scenic….
Especially from the inside looking out!!!

Local accumulations of 28"+....
Mountain locales have gotten upwards of 36" - 40"....
& yes, it is still snowing.


----------



## mojapitt

Could be worse, you could still be in charge of removing it


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

Nice rig there Gene, Red is right next to green.

Looks like a mess Randy. Are people still trying to get around?

Over 50 this morning headed to near 70 this afternoon.

That is too cold for your area this time of year Bill.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Could be worse, you could still be in charge of removing it
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am sooooo glad to not have to plow this mess!!!
I do get to shovel at The HD though….
So I am not totally without snow removal responsibilities!!!

Mark,
People are out & about….
but most places are closed.
I don't plan on venturing out to determine what is & is not open!!!
Unless I get called into work….


----------



## mojapitt

As I get older, the thought of shoveling snow becomes exceedingly less desirable.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, no snow here. Or, in Lowe's.



> As I get older, the thought of shoveling snow becomes exceedingly less desirable.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Land is cheeeep on the mesa and the temp is 77 today. That's free. Haven't shoveled snow in years. Don't plan to, ever again.


----------



## diverlloyd

No snow here it then we rarely get any of the white stuff.
I have a auction coming up with a 100# Vulcan anvil it looks to be in really good shape no chips and what not. I don't know what a good price would be on it does anyone have a good idea on price? I read reviews on it and some say it's a cheap anvil but it's a good one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, 'Lil John is in the shop and ready for pushin' if ya wanna use it…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, is the slow moving sign for you or the tractor?


----------



## Festus56

Got some snow shoes for you Randy


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-all….

We survived the blizzard, but it was pretty darn intense. Still don't have power. I almost gave up on the generator, as the best I could get out of it with starter fluid was a burp and a fart. Finally, I continuously sprayed starter fluid directly into the carb while pulling the cord (quite the feet of coordination) and it finally sputtered to life. (It's a 25 year old Coleman that I used to build the house). CMP estimates power will be restored by midnight tonight :^o

3 hours on the tractor snow blowing this a.m. so I could make it out to an appointment. Then off to work. Still more snow removal to do when I get home. I'm spent.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, don't feel too bad about the generator, the last time I accidentally got starter fluid in my mouth I did the same. Glad you made it through unscathed, stay warm!


----------



## ssnvet

Yeti… sounds like the last time I siphoned gas with a hose and my mouth… I think I was 16 years old and I haven't done it again since. The risk far exceeds the reward!


----------



## mojapitt

Last time I tried to siphon gas through a hose, I wound up laying on the ground next to my car. 35 years ago. Still know the lesson.


----------



## bandit571

Used tohave a cordless drill, and a little "pump" the drill could power. Could run a hose from one gas tank to MY gas tank, run the drill a bit, then take off. Then days are long gone…...

Well, it has been about 24 hours, I may go and see how the "fix" turned out with the Pine Box….....need to start cutting the outside groove…sometime.


----------



## Festus56

Gasoline tastes terrible !!!

Glad you made it through Matt, Sending more sunshine and 74 deg. today your way. It will get better for you and Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gas??? I gave up the strong stuff years ago.
Today I managed to put up 3 sheets of osb on my shop wall to cover up the insulation. Looks different. Now I have 9 more sheets to finish the shop. Got me thinking about a plan to add on a 24×24 new shop connected to my current one. Perhaps make that the finishing room/storage room. Make the window into a door to the new shop. It could be a while though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yeti… sounds like the last time I siphoned gas with a hose and my mouth…
> - Mainiac Matt





> Last time I tried to siphon gas through a hose, I wound up laying on the ground next to my car.- Monte Pittman





> Gasoline tastes terrible !!!
> 
> - Festus56


I hate gas…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another day with the doctors and therapists, I think they removed my fingers and reinstalled them backwards…..


----------



## mojapitt

That doesn't sound fun Marty


----------



## mojapitt

> Another day with the doctors and therapists, I think they removed my fingers and reinstalled them backwards…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I guess be glad you weren't getting a colonoscopy


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I hate gas…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


......can't imagine why.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I stopped at Menards and bought a front door, who wants to install it???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bought…..not built…..or was that for the new house? I built my front door two years before I built my house.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I bought… for $149 it seemed like the thing to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can build one for your new house and leave that one there…..that way whoever buys your house will have a door.


----------



## Festus56

> I stopped at Menards and bought a front door, who wants to install it???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I will help you out next time I am in your area Marty.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks Mark… so I can expect ya Saturday about 4ish???


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, take care sir. We would almost feel bad partying at your house without you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me To. lol I am thinking now I am finally over the hump and next March 4 will be 10 years since I was hurt so just turned 9 years a week ago.


----------



## Festus56

> Thanks Mark… so I can expect ya Saturday about 4ish???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Good chance it would be a Saturday but not sure which month or year right now.


----------



## bandit571

Was working on that Pine Box project….repair is done, lid has been split off, hinges installed, and a latch installed….got a couple pictures….then the batteries died. 









I even wore the "NEW" apron that Marty gave me….


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, on your way to Marty's, stop by. I could use a hand for about 60 hours.


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, on your way to Marty s, stop by. I could use a hand for about 60 hours.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I suppose you have some kind of timeframe too?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, no rush. I have a week till the Home Show


----------



## mojapitt

Worked on a California King Size bed tonight


----------



## bandit571

Needs a second coat, but..









This is the repaired end…..top doesn't look too bad….









Might be too fancy to be a tool box?


----------



## KTMM

Been a while, still breathing.


----------



## CFrye

Lucas! Happy belated birthday! Glad to hear the still breathing part. How are those beautiful girls of yours?
Monte and Bandit, projects look good from here!
Marty, there's holes in your new door.

We have FINALLY been inspected/surveyed (at the hospital) AND passed! Hopefully that means we will get a Medicare # and will be able to keep more than 5 inpatients. Folks have not been very happy with being shipped out to the big city for hospital stays because we've been 'full'. My night shift peeps we're glad the inspection happened during the day ;-)


----------



## Gene01

Hey Lucas. How's tricks?

Glad you all passed the survey thingie, Candy. How's Jim and his back pain?

Bandit, that's nice. Guess you got some new AAAs, huh? Show us that lid fit please. Did it work out?

Today, I can get back to the shop. Been doing yard work. Shut down the shop heat for the season. Actually had to put on a sweat band, yesterday.

That's going to be big, Monte. Are the customers large people?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, hospital inspections suck. Glad it's over for you.

Glad life is better for Jim.

Gene, I haven't seen them in person. They called, sent money, I build.


----------



## Gene01

> Candy, hospital inspections suck. Glad it s over for you.
> 
> Glad life is better for Jim.
> 
> Gene, I haven t seen them in person. They called, sent money, I build.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I guess the size of their wallet is all that matters.


----------



## mojapitt

Thing of beauty (for me). Best circle I have ever cut. Waiting on Charles Blotch Control to get here for this project.


----------



## bandit571

Lid in the opened pose..









Lip was a bit thick, had to slim it down with an old shoulder plane..









Until the lid fit down nicely..









Waiting on the first coat to cure out


----------



## mojapitt

Box is looking great Bandit


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers & Nubbettes,

Thursday is upon us… which means that tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'd like ta see some warm temps before I gotta return to work…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Lucas, good to see you.

I agree inspections are not fun.

Like the box Bandit, the lid is nice grain.

How soon does the work thing happen Marty?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Hey Lucas.
Good deal Candy.
Nice box Bandit. Too nice for tools? You built a very nice dresser for tools, so…..
Monte, did you make that circle on Pi day?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How soon does the work thing happen Marty?
> 
> - Festus56


I'm shootin' for a couple of weeks…..


----------



## mojapitt

Telemarketers are out of hand. Yesterday was "male enhancement products" and today was a funeral home. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

So, Monte. Ya gonna use Ivan's circle sanding jig?


----------



## mojapitt

> So, Monte. Ya gonna use Ivan s circle sanding jig?
> 
> - Gene Howe


I would have to make one first.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I get the free home security system and the your vehicle warranty is expired. Both are fun to harass I figure if they want to waste my time I can waste their time. Home sercurity I ask what it's going to do for me since it's not going to stop a break in what is it going to do, what the difference if I find out I have been burgled by them or when I get home minus? And the car warranty I ask which car it's on and they called me so they don't need my info they should know which car warranty is up. Is it the mint 89 Honda Civic si hatchback or the 69 Datsun roadster( which I would buy a warranty on and cash in on it since every part is a grand and it is under 50000 original miles). That usually throws them through a loop the home security I also like to cut them off as soon as they say hello how are you doing today and ask if they need a free security system that almost always ends up with them stuck in the um um um um mode. It maybe a fun game to play.

I have wine balancers that I glued up and they all moved a little bit so now I have some gaps to fill. I think I will just ram some tightbond 3 in them and call it a day. Has anyone used titebond 3 in a syringe to inject in gaps if so what size did you use since it's a medium density glue.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm off to Atlanta again in a couple of weeks. Anybody want me to bring them back a souvenir? Maybe a Ted Turner bobble head or a Falcons Super Bowl 51 shirt off the clearance rack?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm good Stumpy. I got insiders in Atlanta.


----------



## bandit571

Just bring all that warm weather back with you…..tired of freezing…


----------



## mojapitt

When others plane wood for you.


----------



## mojapitt

Honeylocust bench is nearly finished


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks good Monte. Nice outside?


----------



## mojapitt

70° but windy here.


----------



## bandit571

Bench looks good. Springtime up your way?

Dig a bit of digging around, trying to find out about a strange steel ruler I have…...scales are in 12ths, 14ths, 16ths, and 10ths of an inch…...Model Number…C 601 by Starrett…..

Went to the Starrett site, yep, they still sell this ruler ( C601-12) and a 6" version. The 12" one I have sells for …..$69.00USD…...funny, it didn't look like it was gold plated….


----------



## bandit571

Friends of ours, that live across the alley from us, and rent from the same landlord…..well,,, they have been complaining about a roof leak…..yesterday, the living room ceiling collapsed….nobody was hurt, but everything in the room was trashed. And…NOW they can't seem to get ahold of the landlord…."phone no longer in service.." sort of thing…..Hmmmm…


----------



## Festus56

Can't think of anything I need Stumpy, unless they are giving away a bunch of money.

Looks good to me Monte, the bench not the plane job.

Not a good deal at all there Bandit. A mess like that needs to get taken care of.


----------



## mojapitt

I was just thinking and….....


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, your dog looks really depressed that all the snow is gone.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, that thinking stuff is dangerous! 
Changed Jim's dressings today. 12 staples in the spinal incision. Stern strips holding the horizontal incision together(over the top of dissolving stitches)that's the tender spot!


----------



## mojapitt

That doesn't look comfortable either Candy


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I'm not sure, but….isn't that the wrong way to "use your head"?

Trying out a new type of woodworking joint…...Full blind box joint? Frustration level is a bit high ( chopped out the wrong spots) BUT, I have 1/2 of the mess done. Maybe after Pizza and a Dew…I might post a picture or two…


----------



## Redoak49

The staples do not look too bad. I just hate it when they get out the staple remover.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't know one needed a hardhat when doing cabinet work…..

Have to unload the dryer, and bring the three loads upstairs…that should about "wipe me out" for the night…..might just pop a DVD in the player and call it a day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You guys and your owies….

The girl that works for me has been having hives all day. Her wife came to make dinner for her birthday today. Dori just happens to work for the ambulance and was here with the ambulance. Steph got much worse and so Dori said, let's go to the hospital. Sometimes it's nice to have an ambulance around. So much for a nice birthday dinner. We almost felt bad eating it. I believe she's gonna get admitted tonight. I just saw a picture of her since she's been at the hospital and she's not better.


----------



## mojapitt

As a matter of fact, I think ow was one of the things I said


----------



## mojapitt

Vanity top 1st pour


----------



## bandit571

Ok, a couple pictures of what this frustrating joint is…









Looks like a regular mitre joint? Until you "open" it up..









LOT of chisel work. Think this would be worthy of a Blog?


----------



## mojapitt

Black Walnut Danish Oil was meant for Elm.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to try clear coat on one of the cottonwood pieces


----------



## boxcarmarty

I love the look of honey locust Monte, it's gotta rich color…..


----------



## mojapitt

I think I will post the honeylocust bench to projects. Pretty simple but I like it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

and ya need to be careful about letting those thoughts out…..


----------



## Festus56

Monte you should not think on that hard stuff !!

I have seen those box joints Bandit, never tried one, not enough paitence. I will just watch you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just visited Stephanie at the hospital. She's admitted to ICU, still covered in hives, but doing better. I was able to bring her some birthday dinner.


----------



## mojapitt

Allergic reactions can be very dangerous. Hope she recovers well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We think she may be allergic to chew. Hopefully she'll quit that stuff. Her reactions have been getting worse over the last few weeks, but she didn't know what she was reacting to.
Monte, my buddy that I'm building the bar for saw pictures of your sunburst table. He really likes it.


----------



## mojapitt

I will send you the wood to build him one


----------



## mojapitt

Top of the cottonwood coffee table almost ready for Charles Blotch control test.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll tell him you said that.


----------



## Festus56

Should work Monte, dye first is amazing.


----------



## mojapitt

Another interesting thing I learned last night. If I sit up good driving my wife's car and hit the one bump in our road just right, I can hit my head on the roof of the car. Grrr


----------



## MustacheMike

The scar right next to that cut might lead us to believe that it is not the first time you have had that "thought"! Keep the sawdust out of it!


----------



## mojapitt

That scar is from my brother and I having fun as children.


----------



## MustacheMike

Here where Stumpy and I live in Michigan we don.t need no stinking wreckers!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

My dad would have loved that Mike.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mike, that was a great youtube….. Takes me back to my horse days….


----------



## CFrye

> Black Walnut Danish Oil was meant for Elm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*PURDY!*


----------



## rhybeka

@bill hope she quits that stuff too! My uncle and cousin did it for a for while. Ugh!

Relaxing a bit before the crafting event prep has to start. Beginning to think I need to freeze a kong for Lily.


----------



## Gene01

> Black Walnut Danish Oil was meant for Elm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> *PURDY!*
> 
> - CFrye


VERY!


----------



## bandit571

Happy St Paddy's Day, all you wannabe Micks! nasty day outside this Morning. But…methinks it is FRIDAY!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cold and rainy this morning, moving day for 'Lil Dan's new wood shop…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to refer a island job to him yesterday 'cuz I can't get to it right now…..


----------



## Gene01

> Happy St Paddy s Day, all you wannabe Micks! nasty day outside this Morning. But…methinks it is FRIDAY!
> 
> - bandit571


So, is today a snake herding day?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy luck o the Irish day to y'all. Not that I have any….me being German, Ukrainian and Croatian.
Beka, I packed up some of Steph's stuff this morning for her and she had me give all her chew to somebody else.
Going to the St. Louis symphony tonight to watch Indiana Jones on the big screen while the orchestra plays all the music.


----------



## bandit571

"St. Patrick drove all the snakes out of Erie…...."

Suren he did, but, he gave us the English instead….we'd have rather kept the snakes….


----------



## theoldfart

^ +1 says the grandson of Murphy, Neylon, and Ryan!


----------



## Gene01

> "St. Patrick drove all the snakes out of Erie…...."
> 
> Suren he did, but, he gave us the English instead….we d have rather kept the snakes….
> 
> - bandit571


ROTFLMAO


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sometimes the top of my dog's head gets hot to the touch. I figure she's thinking too hard. Hope she doesn't blow a hole like you did.



> I was just thinking and….....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## ssnvet

> Happy St Paddy s Day, all you wannabe Micks! nasty day outside this Morning. But…methinks it is FRIDAY!
> - bandit571


I'm a Mick and my aunts genealogy has my dad's side going back to the Scottish highlands.
I thought Micks were Scottish and Macks were Irish.



> Happy luck o the Irish day to y all.
> 
> Going to the St. Louis symphony tonight to watch Indiana Jones on the big screen while the orchestra plays all the music.
> - firefighterontheside


Based on the experiences of my Irish in-laws, I'm inclined to think that the luck of the Irish is mostly bad luck :^p

That concert sounds like a lot of fun. A live orchestra playing zippy music is, imo, a great experience.


----------



## Gene01

> .
> Going to the St. Louis symphony tonight to watch Indiana Jones on the big screen while the orchestra plays all the music.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I sure miss being able to go to their performances.
Around here, the only thing close is a barber shop quartet and, they're often a couple short.


----------



## bandit571

Flurries are going on outside me window…..and I don't even like McFlurries. 
Irishmen are known as Mics….Scots ( even the Dour ones) are known as Jock. They even spell their Whisky differently…...adding an "E".

The supplies of Guinness is sold out today…..but, they can make more…


----------



## bandit571

Update on the McFlurries…..ground is white, again….and still coming down.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Good one Mike, that is a classic.

St. Patrick's Day is another reason to have a beer or more on a Friday. Butte, MT the Irish capital of the west has been cleaning out their jail for a week to make room for expected partiers this weekend. It gets wild up there.

Getting to be almost hot weather here. 75 deg tomorrow.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love this quote from the late author, Robert A. Heinlein:

"A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects."

Since efficiency is on the list, today I will change a diaper, pitch the manure, butcher something, cook it for a meal, then die gallantly because I didn't wash my hands after that diaper business.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We saw Harry Potter a while back and that was neat. I suspect Indiana Jones will be neat in a different way. Maybe they'll have Guinness there?


----------



## theoldfart

Stump, sounds like something Lazarus Long would say.


----------



## bandit571

Stumpy: Watch out for those Stobors…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good news! I negotiated a six month extension on my two upcoming books. The Stumpy Nubs Guide to the Router has turned into a monster project. It was supposed to be about 50,000 words. It's looking like it will be about 150,000 words and 2,000+ photos by the time it's done. So, needless to say, it's way behind the original schedule, and has been the cause for a great deal of anxiety and stress lately. This extension will put off the other book as well. I'll begin writing The Stumpy Nubs Guide to the Table Saw after the router book is finished, and it promises to be an equally long project. So I would expect that, after the editors, designers and printers get done with the manuscripts, the router book will be available in the spring of 2018, and the table saw book the year after that. Then comes the Stumpy Nubs Guide to the Band Saw (maybe- we'll see if I want to do it after all of this!)

Meanwhile, I am starting my second article for Popular Woodworking Magazine next month. It's the second part of the table saw article I wrote last month. I believe that first article will be in October issue, and the second article in the following issue.

I also have some public events coming up. I'm in Atlanta (for the 4th time in the past 12 months) for the finale of The Woodworking Shows circuit. Then back to Chicago in April for a Rockler opening, then in May I'm teaching at the Michigan Woodworker's Guild, and then our Shenandoah Shindig in June. There is no Woodworking in America conference this year (because of Handworks), so I don't have to worry about putting together those classes. I was going to do the Handworks event in Iowa and the big AWFS show in Las Vagas, but I think I'm skipping those. I need a vacation.

Oh, and my 11 year old dog is going to need leg surgery, I think.

Anyway, that's what's going on around here lately, if anyone cares.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer about the pup.
You need to come to St. Louis.


----------



## Festus56

Sorry about your dog Stumpy. Do you even have any time to get in the shop to play anymore?

Started burning a clock face in ash wood this morning. It is about 10" in diameter and will have brands on each side. The complete project is an oval 14" x 25" at the customers request. Ash is hard to burn with my little laser and my computer estimates it is a 5 hr. burn time. Probably could have inlayed it quicker.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Been 941 posts since I last checked in. 
My deepest apologies, but I can't go read them all right now. 
Been killing myself the last few weeks, but I did get our kitchen floor finished finally. 
Hope all are doing well. 
I'll check back in when I get a chance.
Got another large project to tackle.


----------



## Festus56

Hello William. Hang in there we will be here whenever you can stop in.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya, William! Come back as much as you like, we'll keep the light on for ya….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Started burning a clock face in ash wood this morning.
> - Festus56


Burning is a 'lil harsh ain't it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Great job William, I finally got around to my kitchen floor as well this past week…..


----------



## Festus56

Sorry for the wording Marty. I think this is the controlled kind so far.


----------



## Festus56




----------



## Gene01

You are busy guy Stumpy. But, you know what they say about idle hands.
Hope the pup gets a lot better soon. Hate to see an animal suffer. Especially, a dog.

Clock face kooks good, mark. After 5 hours, not to mention the prep, I'd be as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs when it came time to cut the oval. Do you have to cut out the back for the works?


----------



## Festus56

> Clock face kooks good, mark. After 5 hours, not to mention the prep, I d be as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs when it came time to cut the oval.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks Gene. The time keeps changing every time I pause it to let the laser cool. Right now I am hoping my computer don't quit. If it did I would have to get the router plane out and start over. I like ash but is not good for my laser engraving.


----------



## bandit571

well,after almost an hour of sawing, cussing, chiselling, cussing chisel, cuss, saw, cuss, and chisel some more…whew

I used that mis-cut piece to lay out and cut/chop an matching half to the second of four corners…..And got it fitted….

After a Blog about it, I might just finish a movie later…..Having a SOBER St. Paddy's Day….sucks. State Patrol will be out looking for them drivers who drank a wee bit too many Guinness and Dullamore Dews…..

Film @ 2300 hrs…


----------



## ssnvet

Oooooooh!

Mark has cool toys.

And Stumpy works too hard :^p

But I guess this is the time to make a name for yourself… best make hay in the sun while there's some sun. Writing & communicating well is a valuable skill set that you can air drop onto many other skill sets to break out and do something different. Kudos to you for making it work.

I have to drive straight to Portland after work (~1 hr) to rendezvous with the fam for an event my oldest daughter is participating in. She's receiving a Scholastic Publishers Art and Writing Gold Key award for a story she submitted. They give quite a few honorable mentions, but very few Gold Keys.

I think it will be my civic duty to stop at Cabelas on the way home :^)


----------



## bandit571

Two down, two to go…









Simple mitre joints? Not exactly…









I don't think there is a router bit that will do these…..









May have to sharpen a few chisels, before too much longer…


----------



## Gene01

Is it against the law to have a scotch on St.Paddy's day? If it is, call the cops. 
No Irish whisky in the house., goldarnit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Do you even have any time to get in the shop to play anymore?
> 
> - Festus56


Shop time? What's that? These days I write, then I go film and photograph the specific things I write about. Not projects, just skills. Like today I wrote about cutting tongue and groove joints with the router. This weekend I will go make some tongue and groove joints for the cameras.

It's not a great deal of fun as far as woodworking goes. And I hate the stress that comes with the traveling. But I do this now so I can do the things I want later. Which is to use the credibility I am gaining in the woodworking world to grow my e-magazine and begin putting out a more comprehensive paid edition that will include online furniture classes, etc. I actually enjoy the writing, as long as I can meet the deadlines. I like the order of it. I like taking a subject, breaking it down and explaining it in an organized fashion. And while I'm teaching, I'm also learning, because I have to research every single way to cut a tongue and groove joint before I write about it so that I can present the skills in the best possible way. Sometimes I find that my way can be improved upon, or that another way may be better for situations that I haven't experienced.

And I won't lie to you, the perks are nice. Besides making a living, I get well taken care of by the sponsors when I travel. And I rarely have to buy tools anymore. Of course they always want something in return, but I am in a position now that I only work with companies and tools that I truly believe in.

Anyway, it's not all bad


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maya is the one in the foreground. She's an 10/11 year old Australian Shepherd (not sure on the age). She's been limping lately, which turned out to be arthritis in her hip and knee. So she'll be on pain meds now. But a growth on her leg (that I have been asking the vet to look at for a year, but they kept dismissing it as nothing) now appears to be some form of common skin cancer dogs can get. So she has to have it removed.

It's funny, I used to be shocked when I heard about people spending a bunch of money on their dogs vet bills. But when it's your dog, it's different. Between Maya's dental work (cleaning and two teeth pulled), her leg x-rays and now this surgery, I've sunk about $2,000 into her in the last couple of months. I joke that it would be a lot cheaper to buy a new dog, with enough left over for a couple of beers to numb the loss. But she's part of the family. And I suppose it's a lot cheaper than the same things would be on a human.


----------



## Gene01

She's worth it, Stumpy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had a lump taken off our old dog years ago. Paid a lot. He was worth it. I paid 400 for a goat vet bill and gave him vitamin shots at 0530 before I went to work. The things we do for our animals.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I don t think there is a router bit that will do these…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


That joint is typically done as a full blind dovetail. Is yours a finger joint?


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Full blind finger joints. Thanks to Arlin making the suggestion….seems to be easier to do than those PITA Dovetail ones…


----------



## mojapitt

Probably won't change anything on this one. But what do you like/ don't like about the look?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the smooth transition of the leg profile lends an elegance to that table. 
One big like.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- Looks great!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I quickly looked at the original photo I was going by. Your description is exactly how it is. I should have paid closer attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The show was great. Every so often you forget that there's an orchestra under the screen playing all the music.


----------



## ssnvet

So glad to be home after a loooong day…

Skipper nipped another toy from his little buddy next door and now he's licking it to death










Don't know if I posted this one from a couple days ago, but this is Skipper & his buddy Finnegan. Notice his collar. How many of us have friends that would bum rush their electric fence and take the zap just to come see us?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Just throwing this out for next years get together

*Since the College Baseball World Series is here every May would everyone like to come here then and maybe watch a few games?*


----------



## CFrye

View on YouTube
Fortunately, I know how to convert pierced earrings to clip-ons! Too bad he doesn't sell them!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I have no piercing that those would work in. Maybe Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I like the idea.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no plane plane piercings…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday night date night is done again. Ate too much so kicked back relaxing now.

That looks nice Monte. What color does it want to be?

Sounds like a fun evening Bill

Good friends are hard to find Matt, you got to keep the good ones.


----------



## mudflap4869

Don't worry, Candy aint gonna get those ear rings. But I do have a few rusty horseshoe nails that I could bend for her. I would also be willing to pierce her ears with them. All in the name of beauty.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, great picture.

My ear lobes are sacred but, not holey.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Candy, I have no piercing that those would work in. Maybe Marty?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I have pierced ears, I keep them on Debbie's head…..


----------



## mojapitt

Utilizing new tool bought for this kind of thing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had a bit of excitement last night when a kid flipped his pick-up out front and landed in the cow pasture. He walked away unhurt…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's amazing how people can flip and roll their cars and just crawl out and just say whoa.


----------



## Gene01

> Utilizing new tool bought for this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Neat tool. Where did you find it? Just yesterday, I had a need for one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, my guess is there was a cell phone involved…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

i had one that was made to fit an old black and decker drill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No doubt Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

> Had a bit of excitement last night when a kid flipped his pick-up out front and landed in the cow pasture. He walked away unhurt…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How are the cows?


----------



## mojapitt

Got it through Amazon. One of the little things I have wanted for a long time.


----------



## bandit571

Called the fellow that is doing the sharpening on a couple saws…..twas too cold for him to work in his shop last week…..he is waiting on 40s-60s weather to help heat the shop up…...Might get the saws next weekend?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How are the cows?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


They patched the fence last night so no other trucks could get to them…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. It'll be here Tuesday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

At least he didn't end up in your house Marty.

Always wondered if those things worked Monte. Did not know how accurate they would be.


----------



## ssnvet

Dump run is done…now to rig up DC the new jointer and relocated planer


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good I will find the exact days of the World Series and schedule it around that and will pick up or deliver anyone who wishes to go so they do not have to find parking or waiting for parking and the long long lines going home.


----------



## bandit571

Nasty outside my windows….might be a good day to hide out in the shop? Might work on a box build?


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK I guess it is now in *June from the 17th to the 28 which the 26 to the 28 is the championship series*

So you guys choose the dates please.


----------



## Gene01

Just ordered these hand cut Japanese rasps.









John morris, over on The Patriot Woodworkers site is a skilled chair builder and highly recommended them. He says the teeth are like little planes that leave shavings, not dust. The edges are smooth so no worries about messing up the dado walls.


----------



## bandit571

Looking Like I need to go and sharpen a few chisels, before anything else gets done today…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene are those rasps or floats or a hybrid of the two? Do you mind posting a link to them I think I need a couple?


----------



## CFrye

Any time not spent visiting with other woodworkers (or eating) will be spent rust hunting, Arlin. Got a list of flea markets and antique malls? 
Bill, how's Stephanie?
I just watched a video about a spoon mule. Another project added to The List!




View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

Steph came home from the hospital about 11 yesterday morning. She was all cleared up, no hives and feeling good. Now she needs to get into an allergist and figure out what she was allergic to.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene are those rasps or floats or a hybrid of the two? Do you mind posting a link to them I think I need a couple?
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL, forgive me, I don't know the difference. Here's where they came from.http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/iwasaki_floats.htm
Just figgered it out. They're floats. Japanese rasps are a horse of a different color.


----------



## DonBroussard

Belated best wishes for St. Patrick's Day from the O'Broussard Family to my LJ Family. Sorry to have been absent from my Stumpy neighbors. Just stuff-no excuses.

We finally have some tenants leasing our house for a year, at least. Good news. Bad news is that we need to empty the shop into the 2-car garage, along with lawn equipment (thank God we don't have snow removal equipment). I brought a long trailer to the house today, and the property will be empty by the end of this week.

BillM-That concert dubbing the sound track with live music is a great idea. If they have such a thing offered, here, I'd like to partake in the event. I can see how I could forget that the music is being played right there in the orchestra pit.

Bandit-Those full-blind box joints look good but hairy to execute. I have to admire you for putting that effort into a joint that will never be seen.

Matt-I like your picture and comment about having friends who would bum rush an electric fence just to see you. Well put. I do have that kind of friend in Nannette, and I'm sure many of you could say the same about your life partners.

Arlin-Seeing some of the College World Series in Omaha is one of the things on my bucket list. It'd be fun even if no Louisiana teams make it to the final 8. Grand idea and very kind offer!

Stumpy-It sounds like your book might have more words than many other tomes. It also sounds like it might make good competition for a coffee table book-lots of pictures! Move over National Geographic's National Parks and History of WWII-I got a picture book about using routers! Continued wishes for a lack of writer's block to you.

Monte-Best wishes to you for the big show. I hope you sell out and get as many orders as you can handle.

Jeff-How did the big HIPAA audit turn out?

Marty-Good news on the imminent return to work.

William-Keep up whatever pace keeps you relaxed.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles came through as expected. Tests are underway.


----------



## bandit571

Lots of chopping going on in the shop, today…









Made something like this…four times. got all the corners done









I also put a new handle on a rasp today









And stropped a few chisels back to sharp. 
Best part of today? No DNA was applied to any surface…..despite all them sharp objects sitting around…


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene floats are cut across the width with the arced cutting edge, rasps are cut with individual teeth. I have a couple dual sided floats and they work very well. I think I learned that after bandit mentioned floats. I had a couple auction boxes of files that had some floats in them. I guess when you buy full flat boxes of files at auction it should have a couple things in there that I didn't know they made like a knife edge file. I think it was about 50# of files for a couple dollars. I bought them to make knives out of.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dinner was good at the micro brew. I had Irish extra stout. That was so high alcohol content that it comes in a shifter. Goooood. Then I had a plane oatmeal stout. Not quite as good. Then I had sticky toffee pudding. Mmmmmmm good. Oh, and a I had a hamburger in there too.


----------



## mojapitt

Feel like i spent the day at the bottom of a Rugby scrum. Got a lot done though. 74° and sunny. Only 64° tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't know you played rugby.


----------



## bandit571

Me and me big mouth…just when I say something about no DNA on the wood parts…..









Trying to build a jig..that long sloping part…split, peeling a chunk of hide right alongside the fingernail on the right hand's pinky finger…...OW! Plus a few other sayings…

Redid the jig a big, and made some shavings, anyway..









Making two grooves, this time around…a top and a bottom panel..









After a glue up has dried/cured…..I'll just saw the lid off. Hopefully missing any fingers along the way

Throbbbbbb goes the finger….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Got a little more done on the clock this morning. Finding ash wood really gives my little laser a workout. About 10 hrs. so far and more to do. They wanted it to look like it was branded instead of just etched.

Got the bike out this afternoon and went for a ride. Not as warm as supposed to be but nice riding. About 90 miles and one of the best bacon cheeseburgers in the area so I am happy.


----------



## ssnvet

Had to make a run to Woodcraft to buy some very over priced plastic elbows and a blast gate. Got all my hoses re routed and am back in business.

Now I need to clean up and organize, as it looks like a tornado touched down. The shop is much more wide open now and I have access to the end and back of my workbench.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am fluent in watching many sports.


----------



## CFrye

Little bit of shop time today. In the on-going battle to organize and find the top of my bench I was side tracked trying to find a particular hand plane. Got side tracked from that by deciding to put all the files/rasps in one tool box, namely a metal one Marty sent home with us from WoodStick(thank you, Marty). Full length hinge on the back and a hasp on the front for a lock. No handles on top or sides, just holes in the back and bottom. Jim whipped out a handle out of pine scraps for the top. Then we decided to hang it via a French cleat utilizing the already present holes on the back. It is now installed on the end of my bench with two rasps inside. I have searched and searched. I cannot find the rest of them. Yes, I just had them. No, I have not found the plane. I did find the two wayward braces … and one more. Sigh.


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit. Bragging about no injuries is like using the word quiet in the ER. It guarantees that the feces will hit the ventilator almost immediately. Saying that word to the ER staff during a full moon could cause you injuries. Learn from your mistake, and don't do dat.


----------



## Festus56

I know what you are saying Candy. Jamie and I spent an hour today looking for my temperature heat gun. Guess I haven't needed it since we moved 10 months ago. Have no idea where it is.

Jim, I used to help out at a hospital ER when I was in the Fire Dept years ago. During the Sturgis Motorcycle Rally one night an ER nurse said the "Q" word and thought I was going to see a murder right there.


----------



## CFrye

The heat gun is in the Craftsman tool box in the paint room, Mark. Any clue where my plane and files are?


----------



## Festus56

My planes and files are where they are supposed to be, You want to borrow them? I did look through my Craftsman tool box and no gun there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Howdy


----------



## Gene01

Mark, try the spare bedroom closet.

Monte, how's the round table coming? And, did you ever try the blue on the cottonwood?

Matt, did the chest make it into it's designated spot, yet?

U of AZ squeaked out a win last night. Phyl's happy.

Spring cleaning at the Howe house. Loading the truck today for a dump run tomorrow. Anybody need a three legged metal office chair? How about a treadmill with a burned out motor?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene, no.


----------



## mojapitt

The treadmill would be my speed right now.


----------



## Gene01

> The treadmill would be my speed right now.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It used to be variable speed. It's no speed, now. The last time I used it was just a 45 minute session. I got tired of standing.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, the heat gun is in the top left drawer under the arm saw…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought I saw it on the shelf next to the window….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the front door changed yesterday, needless to say, my house is not square…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Next on the list is oak trim in the dinning room and hall and baseboard in the kitchen…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning! just got back from breakfast and have a Lilybug in my lap. SO's event was a success so it's been a good weekend. I just put the second coat of poly on my winding sticks. They sure are pretty!

Time to work on uploading some video from yesterdays event.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles "Blotch control" worked very well. Monte's idiot control didn't work as well. My "helper" chose to surprise me and wiped it down with stain after I left to get wife from work. Of course it was to sit overnight to dry. It's certainly not a disaster, but there are a few Blotches that I attribute to procedures not being properly followed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It does look good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Thanks folks but have looked there already. Guess I will have to get a new one then the old one will come out of hiding.

Table looks good Monte.

Back to the shop for awhile then a one year old Birthday party this afternoon.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have enough hands to do a glue up today….and have to haul the GrandBRATS back to their home, not much will get done today…...but maybe a loy of yelling..

Top of the Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…..


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Would someone please PM me the date and address for this year's Lumberjock event? I seem to have lost a calendar in the shop somewhere.


----------



## mojapitt

2 gallons of spray lacquer and 1 gallon of Spar Urethane this weekend. Home Show better be good.


----------



## Festus56

Do you just spray the lacquer right out of the can or do you filter it?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
With all due respect , that isnt good, never seen a wood the BC would not stop 99% of the blotch, but never worked with cotton wood, so lets do another test sample and let it dry overnight… This stuff even handles yellow pine plywood,.. when you come to the shindig, bring a piece or 2 of that cotton wood, I need to experiment…


----------



## mojapitt

It's filtered Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I will be shipping wood your direction before coming.

I really think most of the problems were improper handling on my part. It will be corrected.


----------



## CharlesNeil

no issue Monte, no need to ship, I just want it working for you … lets try another test . If you will .


----------



## mojapitt

I want to try it on pine and poplar also.


----------



## mojapitt

Our expected high of 64° today is already up to 74°


----------



## CFrye

A sign from above that I will find my plane? Or a reminder of what's really important?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe we should do a video on the Charles Neil blotch control. I'm embarrassed to admit that I've never tried it. I think it would be great to take four or five species of wood and do a side-by-side comparison between the blotch control and sanding sealer or something like that. I'm sure Charles has done a video already, but it would still be fun to do one for the Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal audience. I think I'll order some.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I can send you some wood.


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Look in the bottom shelf at the back of the workbench, behind the box of rusty spare parts…...as I don't think it is hiding here…









Back home from Huber Heights…..Not sure IF I will try the shop tonight…..have two plywood panels to cut to size…wonder what the odds are of getting them right…on the first try….

Pinky is still sore today…...Haven't looked at it..yet. looked like it will leave a mark….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: maybe I can bring the can of Witch's Brew to the Shindig? Just to see how it does?

Dang little tune…can't get it out of me head…
"Dull the knives, bend the forks…..Smash the bottles and burn their corks" 
( That's what Bilbo Baggins HATES)

Would like to know how they did that scene with all them dishes a-flying around…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

Candy PMed me the info I needed. 
Thanks candy. 
Anyway, Lisa just brought it to my attention. 
Has anyone addressed the fact that the event is being held on Father's Day weekend?
Last year I know we had to change the date due to the original date being Easter weekend.


----------



## Doe

I keep coming across this and it reminds me of someone . . .


----------



## Gene01

Finally got this thing done. It's packed and ready to ship. In the box with packing, it weighs 40 lb.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really nice Gene


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-You hit another one out of the park! Nice work.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: looks great…...I might have to try one of those…someday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, that's beautiful man. I hate to bring it up, but is this the thing with the "design opportunity"?


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, guys.
Yep Bill. Those elongated ovals of walnut and brass on the doors cover the holes I drilled on the wrong side. Kinda liked 'em so I set my door pulls on a couple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks good…...like you meant to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

Home Show stuff


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sell it all Monte…...sell it all.


----------



## Gene01

That "stuff" is pretty neat stuff, Monte. Good luck. Hope you don't bring anything home and get tons of orders. Can't have you lazin' around.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello William, Doe and Don.

That is sweet Gene. I like it alot. Nice work.

Looks like you will have some inventory to show Monte.

Granddaughters 1st Birthday party is done. Since there were several people there we got to unload the piano from my trailer and get it in the house. Got the clock face done this morning, now to cut the oval and make a walnut frame for it.


----------



## mojapitt

A cottonwood coffee table a friend is making


----------



## Gene01

That is one gorgeous hunk of wood, Monte. That beautiful grain cries out for a clear finish. 
Had no idea cottonwood could be so pretty. None I worked with in IL even came close.


----------



## mojapitt

We have found a lot of cottonwood with curly patterns. We just need to make things with it.


----------



## mojapitt

I give him some boards for helping me saw. He does the shows with me. I remember cutting that piece, I just don't remember it that awesome.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, you should post the jewelry box. Looking at the pictures again. It's totally awesome.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, you should post the jewelry box. Looking at the pictures again. It s totally awesome.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


OK, I did it. And, thanks for your nice words, too.
Chest


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
That came out great.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy folks,

Gene… That's a very handsome box. Nice job.

Weekends pass far to quickly.


----------



## bandit571

> A cottonwood coffee table a friend is making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/on3bfxl.jp
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hmmm, leave it white, sell it at Mystic Seaport and call it Moby Dick? That knot looks a bit too much like an eye….


----------



## CFrye

> I keep coming across this and it reminds me of someone . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Doe


Hmmm, reminds me of someone, too, Doe!
Wow, Gene and Monte!
That piece of cottonwood would be easy to remember! Your friend did well by it!
Mark, did you find the heat gun? I found the files, not the plane…


----------



## Festus56

No I think it is gone into hiding Candy. I really have no idea where.


----------



## mojapitt

Heat gun is by William's calendar and my favorite tape measure.


----------



## Gene01

Thank yall again for you kind words about the box. 
It is a DTT project. Kinda proud of that.
On to rifle cases.

Mark, sure fire way to find that lost heat gun is to buy a new one. Never fails.

Gonna make a dump run and do some other errands today. About 130 miles or so, $35 in gas and the day is shot…but Phyl's happy. That's good, cause she cooks.


----------



## mojapitt

Back to reality for 3 days. Then it's Home Show time.

Good morning world.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got the truck loaded for the dump too, I'll go with ya as soon as the rain stops…..


----------



## Gene01

No hurry Marty. We don't have an appointment. Gotta wait in line, anyway.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rain showers all night and today but maybe snow this evening. At least it is still 45 deg.



> Mark, sure fire way to find that lost heat gun is to buy a new one. Never fails.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That is what I told Jamie the other day. The reason I have two and sometimes three of some tools.


----------



## DonBroussard

I lost the key to our Ford Focus-the timing is kinda suspicious since the loss of the key coincides with a visit from our grandchildren. Over $250 to replace! Unlike shop tools, the missing key did not reveal itself after we purchased a new key. Maybe if I buy a heat gun, the key will show up . . .


----------



## bandit571

Um…Monday….first day of Spring? Not a good sign when it starts on a Monday..


----------



## bigblockyeti

Don, when I ordered my old truck back in 2001 the salesman was pushing the security/lighting package which I knew I didn't need so I asked him the price difference between the keys with and without the package. The non-chipped key was $7 cut from the factory not just a blank, the chipped key was $40 + $150 to reprogram it. Sufficed to say I declined and so far I've only been out $7.


----------



## DonBroussard

Yeti-I wish I had non-chipped keys too. Life was so simple when all you needed was a mechanical door key and a mechanical ignition key.


----------



## Gene01

Luckily, my old 04 Ford key and the electronic gadget for remote lock etc. Are separate pieces. $2.50 for a key at Ace.


----------



## johnstoneb

Gene
Congratulations on the top three

Well deserved


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday… dah-da-dumb-bah

Rule #1 for my '78 1-ton beater truck…. NEVER lock the doors. The only key I have is the square ignition key…. which I keep in the ignition at all times. The good news is that the truck is pretty easy to brake into if you do lock the door by mistake.

No shop time yesterday as I was at a friends 50th BD. Dang, all my friends are getting old and broken down. They look like I feel.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Those slab benches are awesome! Live edge furniture is pretty popular these days. Do you mind me asking what you are going to ask for those benches?


----------



## mojapitt

I get $250 for the benches. Probably have 2-3 hours in them. They usually sell quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….make more benches.

Putting cabinets together today. Nothing special, just glued and screwed together. Outsides will not show.

I just know that when I buy my next new truck in a few years that the key fob will be incorporated into the key. I hate that on Cindys car. Dumb, dumb, dumb. The key is the size of a chisel.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone ever want my leg pattern for the benches, just holler. It's not uncommon for the benches to pay for my booth.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, $250 for those benches seems like a screaming deal for the buyer. Around me live edge benches seem to hover around the $600 range and that's with no back. I've got two cherry slabs just waiting on legs and finish. Do you screw everything together or are there some blind tenons hiding below the surface?


----------



## mojapitt

If I were in a higher population area I could do better. But I am still in South Dakota.

Just 12 - 5" screws holding them together.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte, I hope you can figure out a way to tap into a more lucrative marketplace. Something like the Colorado guy would be great. Only not a crook :^(


----------



## bandit571

Normal Monday…

Rain cleared out this morning just before noon. Sun came out, things were drying out. Got up to 51 degrees out there, was driving the van with the window down, even…...then Marty's rain showers show up…..turned back into a cold, dreary day again…

Debating on a trip to the shop after awhile…..water was going across the shop. Nothing new, happens whenever we get a lot of rain. IF it dries out, I might work on that fancy box…...IF the finger would stop hurting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Corned beef and cabbage is for dinner. Should be ready about 5:30 or 6:00.


----------



## bandit571

> Corned beef and cabbage is for dinner. Should be ready about 5:30 or 6:00.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Same here….crockpot about boiled all the broth off, had to add more. Next time…I'll use Apple Cider instead of water…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had to add some water to be able to add the vegetables. I may have waited too long to add the veggies. I did put some apple cider vinegar in.


----------



## diverlloyd

Drunken Alice wine balancers are a pain in the butt. But I will say my test cut angle and my bottle neck hole angle balanced on the first try on all four of them. Sanded them today but my sander wasn't sucking up the dust into it bag, after taking it apart there is a rubber o ring that I assume creates a seal it was wadded up in 8 pieces. Oddly enough I have some rubber bands that fit perfect. i will test it in a couple days next project is a Indiana state cut out wall hanging 18"x36x maybe 1/2"ish. I'm thinking I will cut a French cleat about 2/3 the length in the back of it so it will sit flush on the wall. Seems a bit more like I care about it if I do the little extra touches like that. Just need to come up with a price. The customer wants it plain wood but a bit darker stain on the wood. I wanted to go mahogany and white maple stripes since it's going to IU grads but she said nope just the plain look. I think it's lame so I will make a second one with stripes and she can pick which one. It would be less work to do the stripes since I wouldn't have to do the stain.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Putting cabinets together today. Nothing special, just glued and screwed together. Outsides will not show.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did ya turn 'em inside out???


----------



## bandit571

Knew I should have gone down to the shop….running the #11 Junior Jack plane a bit too fast, then pulled back too far,,,,, and a finger clipped the corner of the board. Left index finger, this time around. Need to load a few pictures up…but..box is IN the clamps, all glued up….had to cheat a bit, though. Didn't quite have enough hands, so something else was done…..

Film @ 2300 hrs somewhere…


----------



## bandit571

Something like this..









That corner is a bit on the sharp side. Switched over to the Junior Jack …









One of several Dry fits….I even dry fitted a few clamps, to get them set as close as I could. 
So..









After slopping a bunch of glue around, box is now in the clamps. Used an extra clamp, to pull things square..









Still had a few clamps leftover…..for once I did indeed have enough clamps..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the shout out, Bruce.

Never heard of cider in the crock pot with corned beef and cabbage. Sounds pretty good.

Bandit, that box is gonna cost you a trip to the ER. Glad it's in the clamps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Corned need and cabbage turned out great. Since none of you showed up, we have lots of leftovers for tomorrow. I googled a recipe for cooking in the slow cooker and it called for apple cider vinegar and sugar, so in they went.


----------



## bandit571

After all, why waste the Guinness in the crock pot…..


----------



## JL7

Hey all….......

Cool pix here for sure….some nice projects going on…..good luck at the show Monte.

Don and Beka, the 2 day audit went well, especially when it ended at 1:30 the first day and there was no second day…Thanks! We sold them on concept to insure their data security and they liked it…...Still nervous about the HIPAA thing, but this too shall pass…...


----------



## JL7

I had to clear some piles on wood in the garage to haul some more old flooring downstairs and came across 3 Maple slabs I call found wood…..as in found on CL for free…...this also means I have no idea what the story is behind the wood…...no contact with the seller, just stop by and get it off my lawn kind of thing…..

Anyways, this one caught my eye today…....










I peeled the bark off the "split" and check out the weird grain…...this the bark layed on top of the slab and about the same spot:










And the bark from both sides of the split:










It's like branches were trying to grow but the trunk was split…....

I thought it was pretty cool…....you never know what nature surprises you with…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Almost like one of those you see where one branch grows into another trunk. Pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on an oak sofa table. I think it's boring. But everything in their house is straight oak, no fancy trim or anything elaborate. There will be 3 small drawers under the top.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Goodness everyone building things or losing things and Jim on a Pink bike. Now when I get better I will do something worth while.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm kind of unsettled after a quasi-religious experience in which I was temporarily transported to Purgatory…

This all came about after committing the deadly sin of coveting a working cell phone…. which led me to the Vally of the shadow of death… Also known as Tracfone tech support.

I suffered there for… I kid you not… 3 hours! During which time they tormented me by errantly deactivating my wife's new cell phone, and then in the process re-activating telling me that they might not be able to recover her phone number :^o Upon hearing this Mrs. Mainiac was almost provoked to violence, and I didst tremble greatly for fear of her wrath.

My deliverance cometh not until I descended to the 4th level, where a technician who spoketh my own native tongue didst renew my settings, rescue my account and restore the my data.

Oh the fright of it all. I pledge that hence forth, I will cease my wretched tightwad ways and follow the shining path of a more honorable service provider.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sometimes boring pays just as well as exciting.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is boring. Upper cabinet will be open adjustable shelves. Lower part is a narrow cab on either side of a little fridge. There will be narrow doors.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, too many companies still have no customer service.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice looking cabinet Bill. I understand that many people like the look of perfect wood. Maybe because I understand that I am not perfect, I like the imperfections.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, I just want people to ask for stuff like you make, but they all want wood that doesn't look like wood.


----------



## bandit571

Monte, add a little detail to it?









Maybe?


----------



## CFrye

Proverbs 3:5-6 New King James Version (NKJV)
5 Trust in the Lord with all your heart,
And lean not on your own understanding;
6 In all your ways acknowledge Him,
And He shall direct[a] your paths.

Sunday's message included these verses. God knew I needed reminding. 
Today was one month follow up for Jim's eye surgery. There is some scar tissue allowing fluid to get behind his retina. Surgery to repair is Wednesday morning. 
Prayers appreciated. God is good.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good to see some are productive today.

That is some nice wood Jeff. What does it want to be?

Almost lost me with all those big words Matt. I wasn't sure I wanted to read it all the way through.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt, I was reminded of Monty python.

Hope that's a very quick and painless surgery on Jims eye.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I agree with you totally. But, they had me come to their house so that I could make it fit with what they already have. What they have is perfect oak everything with nothing fancy about any of it. My mind keeps wandering to what I would like to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Best wishes for Jim. He's very lucky to have you Candy.


----------



## theoldfart

Good luck Jim and Candy, it will be a success.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will be praying for Jims eyes and the rest of him to.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gonna have to find a new hobby, this surgery one is losing its appeal. And I am running out of space for scar tissue. HMMM, now that I think about it, it was after I met Candy that I acquired most of those scars. And she can't cook. And she wants me to act like an adult when in the tool section. She goes so far as to want me to keep my shirt tucked in while in public. Why on earth do they call it marital bliss?


----------



## Gene01

Best of luck, Jim.



> Sometimes boring pays just as well as exciting.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


But, not as much fun. OTOH, if you're as mistake prone as me, every build is exciting.

Matt, BTDT, with Trac phone as well as Verizon. Son uses Sprint and has gone through the same BS. Not sure your religiosity wouldn't be needed with any other company. At least, Verizon has local offices that are staffed by (mostly) English speakers.



> Yeah, I just want people to ask for stuff like you make, but they all want wood that doesn t look like wood.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Reminds me of Paul Miller's sig line, "..If God wanted us to have fiberglass boats he would have given us fibreglass trees." Then, there's always IKEA.


----------



## mojapitt

Someone has to be the villain, might as well be IKEA.

Lady wants a price on a rolling dog gate.


----------



## mojapitt

Sunny and 65-70 last 3 days. 34° and snow today. 65° and sunny tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I made a gate when Checkers was little but she ripped it off the wall and ate it…..


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…...Marnin to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…..

Might wander down to the shop…...and remove a forest of clamps….beginning to think I should start wearing a pair of Kevlar gloves to the shop….

The only thing uglier than the view outside the window? Is that fellow that looks back at me, when I look in the mirror….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning,

We were supposed to get snow last night but was only rain here. Cloudy and up to 50 deg. today.

That gate should hold big dogs at least.


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Morning,
> 
> We were supposed to get snow last night but was only rain here. Cloudy and up to 50 deg. today.
> 
> That gate should hold big dogs at least.
> 
> - Festus56


She has a ********************zu


----------



## CFrye

> And she wants me to act like an adult when in the tool section.
> 
> - mudflap4869


If acting 'like an adult' means he pays for all the tools I want, then YES, I do!
Matt, this is the stuff…




View on YouTube


----------



## bandit571

While on the shop's floor, looking for a lost bolt for the Stanley #45 spur…...found my lost wedding ring…

MIGHT be able to pick up a new bolt.for about $11 counting shipping. Might wait awhile..

Took that forest of clamps off, and found one corner that either didn't get any glue, or..not enough. It does now, and it is sitting in a pair of clamps. Grrrrrr, hate Mondays.

Yard Sale Season has begun around here…...might have to go and check it out this Saturday…FREE Coffee and Donuts to the first 25 through the door! Might be worth the trip?


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Afternoon….


----------



## StumpyNubs

The missus went to pick up Maya (the Australian Shepherd) from the vet. She had surgery yesterday to remove three lumps. Our other dog hasn't eaten in two days because Maya isn't here. You can hear her stomach gurgling from across the house. Can't wait till things get back to normal!


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy give the dog some peanut butter and crackers.


----------



## bandit571

Hope all you under the weather people and pups get to feeling better…...

How about a "PIP"?









Ploughed a couple beads, bandsaw between the beads to make the lid…









Add a couple brass hinges…









and a coat of the Infamous Witch's Brew..and call it done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…I went fishing today….caught some fish.


----------



## bandit571

When's the fish fry?


----------



## Festus56

Nice box Bandit. Turned out good!!

Hate that Bill when you catch a fish and interrupt beer drinking !!

Hope your pups get better Stumpy


----------



## mojapitt

Cold and wet here today. I am set up to be in heated finish room this evening though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I let them all go Bandit. Let me go catch em again….BRB.


----------



## mojapitt

Do fish talk bad about other fish that get repeatedly caught?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not that I've heard.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Puddles (the small dog) didn't eat for two days while Maya was at the vet. The vet said Maya didn't eat during that time either. This evening Maya came home. Five minutes later, both dogs emptied their bowls. It's cute, but strange. I missed Maya too, but nothing ever stops me from eating!


----------



## MadJester

Hello all! Thanks for your patience while I get my collective crap together…been a little rough, but all is finally settling out now. I have not read all the posts (I'm sure I could never get through them all…my apologies)...I'm sure some of you sent well wishes for my pup…he is doing great….my father's funeral was a nice, small quiet affair…the preparations gave me a bit of a hiccup, but all went well.

I was wondering if anyone could send me the logo we will be using this year for the get together? I know Marty and Candy both have my cell phone number….I have an idea in mind and would like to use the image…thanks! (you could also post it on FB in a private photo album…just tag me in it and make sure I can have access to it…thanks…)


----------



## bandit571

Long time no see! About time you made an appearance.

Thought I had found a "spare" bolt for the #45 spur…...nope, wrong size bolt. Will have to order one from nhplaneparts later this month…


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Sue! Glad things are settling down. 
Jim and I were just talking about if we're going to do patches this year and if Charles is going to have a Sign Post?


----------



## MadJester

Hey Bandit and Candy! I'd make a sign up anyway…no point in breaking with tradition…I was thinking of using the logo for a project…hopefully I'll have time…..what are the dates again please?


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sue.

Candy, how is Jim?


----------



## bandit571

Sue: They are shoooting for June 17th…..


----------



## MadJester

Hiya Monte! Thanks Bandit…


----------



## rhybeka

Glad to see you around, Sue!

I was wondering about the sign post myself - i should start percolating sign ideas - it takes a while for the creative juices to start flowing.


----------



## CFrye

Jim is sleeping, Monte. The incision in his back is bothering him a bit. The back pain that he got the implant for is down about 30%. The eye doesn't hurt(that he's told me). The vision is worse and worse. 
:-(


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Sue. Good to see you. Glad life is settling down for you. Great news about Gryph.

Candy and jim, good news about the back pain. The vision is worrisome, though.

Spent most of the day with a pick and shovel making a trench for a 48' long and 12" high retaining wall…..on a hill. All for flowers. Batter boards are in. Tomorrow, if the wind dies down, we'll string it and see how much more rocks and caleche I've gotta dig out. Much rather be cutting walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Sue, glad to see you. 
Gene, I'd help, but I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, that's ok. Can I borrow your tractor, though?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come get it Gene. I recommend driving it back home in high gear.


----------



## mojapitt

Vanity is nearly finished. I am almost over the fact that the hinges cost $75.00. (It's what the customer wanted).


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sue, Haven't thought much about the gathering, guess we should do that…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Marty. How is the healing process going?


----------



## Festus56

Good evening All,

Hello Sue, Welcome back. Nice when life can settle down a bit.

Hope Jim's vision gets better. Tomorrow is the repair date right?

Digging ditches is for youngsters Gene. They are work.

For $75.00 they should be gold plated Monte. Must be good ones.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not all that impressed with the hinges. She's thrilled with them though.


----------



## CFrye

BE at the hospital at 0800 in the morning. Surgery is sometime between then and noon(last case). The doctor WILL be going home then!
Looks good, Monte. Is that $75 each or for all 4?
Gene, I hope you are having a cold one. 'Cause you've earned it my friend!
Has anyone talked with Andy? Is he back from the mule show?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have not.


----------



## mojapitt

$75 for all 4.

I should call Andy tomorrow


----------



## Festus56

I thought about calling Andy today but was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mudflap4869

87 degrees yesterday and 78 today. Found a garden snake sunning himself on the ramp as we went out to lunch today. He didn't like being bumped by my cane. Wasps have invaded the shop and back porch. I sprayed several, but they just flipped me off, and kept going. New can of spray even. 
N.P.O. after midnight, so I am going to find some ice cream and splurge before it is too late.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um mornin', back to the doctor this afternoon, expect to be released back to work today…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hope all goes well Marty.

Praying for Jim also.


----------



## rhybeka

@ Jim must be spring!

only 38 today, then back into the 60's here. will be glad to get some windows open.


----------



## Gene01

While moving some lumber last week, I disturbed a 5' Gopher snake. Must've woke it from it's winter slumber. Was pretty sluggish. Left it to find a new bed. They're the good snakes. They eat rats and mice. Better than cats. They don't play with their food.

It's still dark but wind hasn't picked up. Hope it holds off for a couple hours.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..anyone get the number of that truck that ran me over? GrandBRAT came up here last night, has the flu….has the rest of the week off from school…

Bright and sunny outside…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

You hope the sun holds off for a couple more hours?

The sun is up here. It's headed to AZ.

Back to work…..


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all (is it still morning)...

Wicked busy this a.m. Got another virus at work. I'm stunned how much money our medium sized company spends fixing this crap. I'm thinking up special punishments for hackers.

Sue… nice to see you on the boards again & glad to hear you managed through your dad's funeral. It's been almost 9 months since my dad's passing and I still find myself getting all chocked up unexpectedly when I speak of him.

Note to self…. when making a change to a major crate design, don't put production orders on the schedule until after the proto-type is built, delivered, and approved. I warned them, but they went ahead and did it anyways. Makes me think that a "jack slap" is in order.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Recovery in progress. Maya is snoozing on my wife's office floor with her cone of shame.


----------



## CFrye

I wonder if they'll give Jim a Cone of Shame this time? They just took him back. That doc is gonna hafta work fast if he's gonna get out by noon!


----------



## mojapitt

I would be glad to buy Jim a cone. Pictures would be necessary though.


----------



## CFrye

Pics would be mandatory! LOL


----------



## CFrye

Just heard from the doc. Everything went well. They'll be letting me back to see him in a few. Thank you all for your continued love, support and prayers. God is good!


----------



## diverlloyd

I will chip in on a cone for him also.


----------



## Festus56

Glad to hear all went well for Jim. Somehow I am thinking a cone would not last long.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Glad to hear it, *Candy*. And I look forward to seeing the cone photos.


----------



## DonBroussard

Candy-Glad to hear that Jim's surgery went well. Maybe a picture with the cone, riding a bike with a pink tutu.


----------



## bandit571

Glad the old Codger is doing good, and will be back to his old Grumpy self again….please post the cone picture..WITH his shirt on, of course..

Cleaning day in the shop….got down most of the handsaws hanging around, cleaned them up, and added a finish to them. Waiting on THAT to dry, now. Didn't realize I had THAT many No.7 saws, amongst the others…


----------



## CFrye

Not quite a cone…


----------



## CFrye

Oops. Sorry about the no shirt thing.


----------



## mojapitt

The hat is cute though. I prefer the doctor caps myself.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy have you made any pirrrrrate jokes yet


----------



## GaryC

Is that his undercover disguise?


----------



## bandit571

Arrrrgh! Needs a parrot on the shoulder…


----------



## bandit571

In amongst all them Disston saws I have,....found a different one









Made north of Marty, in Indy, IN…









Seems to be an Atkins No. 400 skewback saw. 









Marked as a 7 ppi, and filed as a crosscut…...may have to give it a test run…someday?

Arrrgh!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, so what is for supper tonight? The Corned Beef & Cabbage was wiped out last night…..


----------



## mojapitt

Where home will be this weekend.



















Twice the space we've ever had before


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Jim. Nice to see you.

Monte, I hope you fill it up and they clear it out for ya.


----------



## bandit571

Had a scammer call, didn't bother to answer it. "Jeff Rothel" IF this yo-yo pops up on you Caller ID, just let it ring….and ring….some sort of call center scammer.

Waiting on whatever the Boss decides to fix. GrandBRAT is still down with the flu, and getting his meds.

Set aside two saws to be sharpened, and cleaned the rest, today. Maybe someday, I can try out a sharp saw, other than the rip saws I have. Too much Cardio push duller saws…..


----------



## Festus56

Anybody here ever made a curved french cleat? This is the back of my oval clock, seems to work good. Can move side to side to level the clock if the mount is not quite level. Everything is scraps from the rocking chair. Had to add some walnut to make the piece wide enough.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, glad to see you made it thru the humiliation that Candy put you thru…..

Got my release today and will be returning to the streets of Indy Monday morning…..


----------



## theoldfart

Bandit, this one's for you.


----------



## bandit571

Somehow…I think I have …BTDT…..

Happen to know a fellow over at TPW's site, that did a wood carving like that.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, hope the eye heals fast. The hat is just soooo cute.

Mark, what situation calls for a curved cleat?

Got 10 MORE bags of pea gravel. Will have all the pavers level tomorrow. Phyl is mortaring the first course.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I hope you empty that space as fast as you fill and refill it!
Mark, that is genius (which explains why it took me a bit to follow)! Is the cleat beveled?


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, what situation calls for a curved cleat?
> 
> - Gene Howe


One of my wild ideas. Had the cutoff piece laying there from the back piece and I just had to try it. Need room for the clock movement and trying to be creative in a way to hang the clock on the wall. Easy to replace the battery and does allow to be adjusted for level easily too.

Both the frame and the cleat are beveled. Not at 45 deg. about 20 I think.


----------



## rhybeka

aargh… technology not cooperating. >.<


----------



## bandit571

^ Never does around here, either

Atkins saw is a No.51…...1930s era….another saw older than I am….sheesh…


----------



## mojapitt

That kind of day. Night night y'all


----------



## CFrye

That's a lot of steps, Monte. Sleep well.


----------



## Doe

Jim's turning into a Borg! That's what all the surgeries are for (they only get faster in Jean Luc Picard's day). Resistance is futile . . .


----------



## rhybeka

LOL @ Doe - that was good! 

Morning All! welcome back to the crazy train!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Jim did have an electronic device implanted.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..puppy alarm clocks…..either jumping on me or barking in my ear…...about 22 degrees out there this bright and sunny morning….


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy.

May take a box or two down to a local craft store, and see what they say to do with them….

Boss wants another bedside table built, sometime…..


----------



## mojapitt

It was a good saw. Major sparks and the nothing. RIP


----------



## mojapitt

Threw together another bench


----------



## mojapitt

> Jim, glad to see you made it thru the humiliation that Candy put you thru…..
> 
> Got my release today and will be returning to the streets of Indy Monday morning…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How do the people in Indy feel about this? Do the police know?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It can probably be fixed Monte. My dad fixes those makitas by the dozen for the construction company he used to work for. He keeps a stock of almost every part. Maybe a brush?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I hope you feel good enough to go to work. If you're good enough to work, you're good enough to get in the shop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

HOW EMBARRASSING! I just found out these tree clams I've been enjoying all my life are actually called pistachios.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> That kind of day. Night night y all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


*My phone isn't as proud of me…*


----------



## DIYaholic

Stumpy,
With a little more effort….
You'll be ready for a "12 step" program!!!


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho nubbers…

Mudflap…. that hat is SO you! Glad to hear the procedure went well. Now stop molesting the nurses (accept Candy) and be a good patient.

Monte… if you were asking that 7.25" saw to cut those huge slabs, you're lucky it lasted this long. Get you a 15 amp 10" Milwaukee and don't look back.

I have surgery scheduled for 4/3 to remove the damaged part of my colon. I've been waiting for this since I first perfed and went septic back on 11/7. I've had an abscess drain tube sticking out of my side since December.

Now I'm starting to show signs of infection again and the doc wants me to get labs done right away. I'm just hoping that I can make it 10 more days, or that they can move the date up. But it's a robotic procedure and they only have so many ORs that are set up for this and normally only do the robot operations on certain days of the week.

Ugh!

We have another nasty virus on the network at work…. it's some type of malware root kit thingy that hijacks financial and commerce web sites web pages. The URL reads correctly, and the address window is green (secure) but it somehow inserts items into the web page asking to update log in info. and then sends that info. to the hackers. The IT tech at the firm we contract with (who is no novice) said this was the most sophisticated thing he's ever seen. Now our bank won't let us log in, as their system has detected that there's something wrong with ours.

I say let's hang all the hackers up by their heals in Marty's back yard for his next bonfire :^o


----------



## firefighterontheside

Can we hang up the telemarketers with them?


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, this saw was bought 3 years ago for $5 at a pawn shop. It paid for itself. Looking at a bigger one.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back in from a Road Trip this morning…...picked up two saws, and dropped off two more. Paid a hair over $30, counting sales tax for the two mitre box saws. Will see how the big does in a little while. Dropped off a No. 4 backsaw, and a D-8 crosscut saw…..iF the weather improves around here and warms up, he might gets those next two a bit sooner.

Dropped off the Finger Joint Box I had posted as a project, and will see what the friend of ours @ The Rusty Crow can do with it….

After lunch, I might go check out a saw…or two.


----------



## mojapitt

Telemarketers are completely out of hand


----------



## mudflap4869

Had a re-do on the right eye detached retina yesterday. 1 day check-up this morning. He said that he removed a bunch of scar tissue and re-attached the retina. He also filled my eye with oil (?) and said that it had to remain in there for at least 3 months. He said that all looks good so far, but will take several weeks before I will see any improvement in my vision.
Two weeks ago I had a neuro stiimulator install under the skin on my back to reduce the pain that I have had for over 50 years. Finally a doctor who knows what he is talking about. I have seen at least dozen spine quacks over the years and they swear that there is nothing wrong in my back. If there is nothing wrong, why the hell does it hurt so fargin bad?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope you don't have to look down again, Tom Dooley.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Last night I did something.

My wife wanted me to sand and re-stain an old 50+ year small kids table which she used almost all of her life.

I taken the legs and aprons off which just left the table top. I sanded the legs and aprons and part of the bottom of the table top and that was more then enough. Today I will take a break until I finish sanding tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, love the back on the latest bench! 
Stumpy, take a ride in Monte's truck. That'll help your step count. 


> Hi-ho nubbers…
> 
> Mudflap…. that hat is SO you! Glad to hear the procedure went well. Now stop molesting the nurses (accept Candy) and be a good patient.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Matt, are you telling me to *accept* Mudflap as a molester, or ???
Praying for your speedy recovery.

Bill, he is 'hang down your head, Tom Dooley' for at least a week.

Arlin, that will be a great piece for another 50 years! Please post pictures when it is finished.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I sure hope that removing that section of bowel is a final solution. You've been dealing with this for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, prayers for you. Need to get it healed up for good.


----------



## mudflap4869

Watching my toenails grow is boriiiiiing.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone seen cedar do this before? Friend poured a tabletop and it turned gray down the middle of the boards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My guess is moisture. They would likely have more moisture toward the centers.


----------



## mojapitt

He's new to this. Never checked for moisture. That's my guess also. Talked to Todd Barone also. It's one of his main thoughts.


----------



## mojapitt

Talked to Andy. He's got a blood clot in the right leg causing him problems walking again. Lots more doctor visits over the next week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer.


----------



## mojapitt

Sanding off an epoxy top isn't fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Todd told him that by the time he gets it sanded off it will probably be dry.


----------



## CFrye

Will he have to remove ALL of the epoxy, Monte? Or just that over the middle?
I'm thinking I should paint Jim's toe nails. . . what color?


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-It's time for you to get that colon fixed up. I hope all goes well.

Bummer about Andy. I'll give him a call tomorrow.

Monte-How's the show going?

Marty-Do your coworkers know you're going back to work? Might be a short crew tomorrow.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Hope and Pray all is well soon buddy.

Jim

You can watch them and then chew on them which will make it more exciting.

Monte

Was there any moisture left in the board or was it a humid day is the only things I can think of unless it was old stuff.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, best of luck.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin my back doc wont allow me to bend over to chew them. Do you think that Candy might be willing to chew them for me? She does chew on my ass pretty often.


----------



## mojapitt

Show starts tomorrow. We are about 80% ready. Busy tomorrow morning.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Matt, Jim and Andy we want you all healthy soon !!!

Good deal getting back to work Marty but when you going to build a rocking chair?

Candy you could paint one walnut, one oak, one pine, one cedar and so on. Then it would be like shop time for Jim.


----------



## mojapitt

My left knee is very tired of carrying me around. It wants me to lose weight also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I delivered the last ash wood car parts I made. This is them temporarily in place.


----------



## mudflap4869

She had to prove that she could cook. She went in the kitchen and sliced a round of Gouda, a couple of apples and opened a package of sliced pepperoni. One of her better meals.


----------



## CFrye

Don't worry folks, he's a little delusional. I assembled some ingredients. I assure you no *COOKING* was involved.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin my back doc wont allow me to bend over to chew them. Do you think that Candy might be willing to chew them for me? She does chew on my ass pretty often.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Paint them to look like smores and she just might.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all…. crashed in bed at 3:30 yesterday, ate a good dinner at 6 and then fell asleep in the recliner…. feeling quite a be better today. Thanks for the well wishes and prayers. I think this may be a flue like bug and not my colon problems after all.

Bill…. is that a Woody? Looks like a very cool project. Very neat that you were able to help out with it.


----------



## CFrye

Not happening, Arlin!
Did you ever think you'd be happy to have a flu like bug, Matt? 
Day, Day!


----------



## CFrye

Bill, did you see this? I immediately thought of your boys!


----------



## CharlesNeil

For all you , rust/junk collectors, I have a good friend, who has been collecting hand planes, molding planes and hand saws for many years .. he has about 50 saws and 50 hand planes of every description, He has never done anything with them just scrounged them up . I am thinking of having him bring them to the shindig, of any are interested, at least you may be able to give him an Idea of what he has.. He has all sorts of "stuff" as well ..


----------



## Gene01

Bill, Lotta exacting work there. Like to see more of the install.


----------



## ssnvet

"stuff" is good…. we all like "stuff"


----------



## bandit571

He may wind up with less to takeback home..

Hey..it IS Friday? Hard to tell when one is retired…


----------



## CFrye

> For all you , rust/junk collectors, I have a good friend, who has been collecting hand planes, molding planes and hand saws for many years .. he has about 50 saws and 50 hand planes of every description, He has never done anything with them just scrounged them up . I am thinking of having him bring them to the shindig, of any are interested, at least you may be able to give him an Idea of what he has.. He has all sorts of "stuff" as well ..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


oOO AHHhhh!


----------



## Gene01




----------



## ArlinEastman

> Not happening, Arlin!
> Did you ever think you d be happy to have a flu like bug, Matt?
> Day, Day!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

You know I have never had the flu. Had a few colds before but that is in one hand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all. Busy night last night, but home now. Yay.
Candy that is neat. I haven't read all of the instructions yet. I've favorited and will read more tonight and show the boys.
Matt, it is not a woodie, just a 1925 Olds with wooden parts in the roof structure. I'll try to get some more pics.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, You've made me a believer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spring has officially arrived, I pulled the large barge out of the back yard and into the driveway…..


----------



## boxcarmarty




----------



## Festus56

That is one true chain letter Gene

Candy we used to make long ropes with baling twine when we were younger. It worked great.

Like to see pictures of the completed project too Bill, that is a cool car.

Good to hear you are feeling better Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

> Spring has officially arrived, I pulled the large barge out of the back yard and into the driveway…..
> - boxcarmarty


And it's snowing in Mainiac land ;^o


----------



## ssnvet

My oldest (the one I said was depressed) is at the docs today. She lost 25% of her body weight in 5 months from a very healthy 136 to 102#. We're afraid that she has Lyme (a huge problem in these parts) or Chronic Fatigue. She is starting to look like a Holocaust survivor.

Very concerned… have been for quite a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope they figure it out quickly. Lyme is very treatable when caught early. I've read a lot about it….very controversial.


----------



## ssnvet

Now they're giving her an EKG. That's making me think the doc is hearing something he doesn't like.

From what I've read Bill, there is a pretty high false negative on the Lyme test and there is often no classic bulls-eye. So people can suffer for years before they find a doctor who will treat them.

I've also read that untreated Lyme can cause neurological problems with anxiety and even OCD symptoms. Which has made me wonder about our youngest daughter.

We pull ~50 tics off the dogs, cats and kids in a typical year. Usually the benign wood ticks, but we also get the dear ticks.


----------



## ssnvet

These little gizmos are the best! Gets the entire head almost every time. Little buggers are still wiggling and kicking when they come out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a friend who had it. She travellled very far from home to find a good doctor. I wanna say she went to Michigan. She was cured and feeling great now. It's a concern here too. Lots of ticks. This year will be terrible.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have one of those.


----------



## bandit571

Not a darn thing got done today…too windy for some things, too warm for others. Got up to 72 degrees today.

Antique Mall just down the street….walked down there a while ago, most of the old rusty tools are gone…..24" grinding wheel set up, with foot pedals..$225. Pair of Vintage, cherry bodied Stanley Levels…$15-18 each…..too rich for me.


----------



## mudflap4869

I got Lyme disease in 1997. It totally wrecked my health before I found a doc who would keep checking. After about 20 tests it came up positive, but the damage was done by then. It aint fun!


----------



## Festus56

My uncle had Lyme disease back in the 40"s, almost got him but he did fully recover and lived to age 98. It is nasty stuff.

I have one of those pedal grinders but the stone is cracked bad. Just to look at now.


----------



## bandit571

Projects are done and posted..I think I'll just take a week off from the shop. Have a few tools to tune back up, before the next round of projects start up..

A "Yard Sale" in the morning at a church in town…..IF the roof doesn't cave in on me, I might show up and do a wee bit of rust hunting…while having a FREE DONUT!

Have a D-7 Rip saw, 6 ppi that I might try to file back into sharpness…..Have the vise set out, and a brand new 6" slim taper file on hand. Bought that at Menards, sold as a Stanley…..will see how it holds up…


----------



## bandit571

Wondering what project to do the next time around…...something besides a box…..maybe..


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt here is a very good documentary on Lyme disease. It conjures up every emotion, I have watched it a couple of times. The whole treatment thing in the film is enough to bring up some bad words.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For those who aren't friends with Sandra on FB, she posted a picture of her sawstop in a box on her shop floor. She said hello to everyone.


----------



## mojapitt

1st day over. Have to say that it was a good opening day. This is a really big space to cover alone. My other guy will be there to help next 2 days.

Matt, hope they get daughters problem found and fixed quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Sandra will love her new saw. I personally am not convinced that I would spend the extra for a sawstop.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, what exactly IS a Table Saw?


----------



## mojapitt

There's some really cool steel portable work platforms there. I will try to take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

An update on my daughter Mary…. Low heart rate, low BP. Fortunately, the pediatrician has become somewhat of an expert on….....anorexia! She sent Mary straight to the hospital. She's in the children's wing, but if they can't get her heart rate up with I.v. fluids, they're going to transfer her to the cardiac unit. She opened up to the Doc. and apparently this is all about control. Stress and uncertainty over college apps and a big life transition looming on the horizon have apparently made her feel "adrift", but eating (or more specifically, not eating) was something she could control. According to the Doc, this is not uncommon.

Her lack of energy and general malaise all make sense now…. But how could we be so stupid to not take her in sooner!

They will be sending her to in-patient rehab for 2 to 3 weeks, as the feeding and weight gain has to be monitored and controlled to avoid kidney damage.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt ,I spent a lot of time sitting with a friend with anorexia. It usually coincides with depression and can certainly be fatal (Karen Carpenter). I wish you (and certainly her) all of the best in the world.


----------



## ssnvet

Mary's blood work shows no signs of organ damage. And her vitals stabilized enough to keep her in the pediatric ward, which is especially good, as the nurses there are extra sensitive and there appears to be more of them (3 in the room for drawing blood work and setting iv).

Monte… Depression is definately a part of this. We finally got her in to see a good councelor, that she connected with, but as we've found in the past dealing with our other daughter, the good ones have their schedules booked solid.

My wife is a big Karen Carpenter fan and we are very familiar with her story. Did you know:
1. Her fiancé promised her children, but just days before their wedding she found out that he had had a vasectomy.
2. Her controlling mother couldn't endure the embarrassment of canceling the wedding at the last minute and coerced her into going through with it.
3. Her husband then proceeded to clean her out financially
She had a lot of problems!

Looking for coffee


----------



## mojapitt

Getting ready to install the 3 drawers. Joe do I put stops on them (wood slides).


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I will avoid my total rant on dysfunctional high school social structure. It's the only social life the kids know. But when she gets away from high school she will realize that many things that they think are life and death now are really unimportant. For most, it's only when you leave that small little world that you find what really matters.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: a small wood dowel usually works nicely as stops.


----------



## mojapitt

Drilled in the top extended into the drawer slightly?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That makes sense Matt. I can certainly understand not noticing the weight loss. It's so easy to dress such that you don't see it. It's not like it was when they were my kids age and running around in their underwear. We have a very good friend(Liam's godmother) who has struggled with anorexia since High school. I sure hope Mary can get past this and never look back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, we have prayers for Mary's recovery…..


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… Mary has always been "comfortable" in her own skin and has never really been overweight. But she is very literal, such that when we say " don't worry about you grades, just do your best" it was like severe punishment for her. In her mind staying up until 2 a.m. studying, instead of just midnight, resets the bar for "best". But the bar never stops moving.


----------



## bandit571

Have seen them down that way, have also seen them coming up from the webframes. Wide drawers had a pair of "pins" cut to miss the drawers bottom, and set back enough the front of the drawer was flush with the front edge of the webframe. You can always add a pin at the back of the slide's groove.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-I'm glad y'all connected with attentive caregivers. Many of the people I deal with for health issues seem to want to put the patients into a cookie cutter mold and treat them all the same. People are not cookies. Prayers and best wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife pointed out to me yesterday that my general dining chairs suck and I need a better design. I would like to say that she was polite, but being PC is not a Russian trait.

I have actually known I needed a better design for a long time. Now I must accomplish it.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, I feel the same about teachers/schools. Try to press all children into a "one size fits all" mold. They are heading cattle, not developing minds.

Rant over


----------



## mojapitt

Followed a "Sara Lee" delivery truck in this morning. I think I gained weight just looking at it.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, can you move here and work at Lowe's? They need competent help and I am sure they will give you crappy pay and benefits equal to HD.


----------



## ssnvet

> but being PC is not a Russian trait.
> - Monte Pittman


Reminds me of a verse…

And Nathanael said unto him, Can there any good thing come out of Nazareth? Philip saith unto him, Come and see. Jesus saw Nathanael coming to him, and saith of him, Behold an Israelite indeed, in whom is no guile!

In my book PC isn't correct…. it's guile


----------



## Gene01

PC…Pernicious Crap.
Tell it like it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Last year the water in our camper shower always smelled like RV antifreeze. I found out I hadn't unwinterized it correctly by running bleach water thru the lines and letting it sit for twelve hours. Well, there's bleach water in them lines now. Apparently the kitchen sink sprayer got froze to death. Walmart will have a new one though.


----------



## ssnvet

> Last year the water in our camper shower always smelled like RV antifreeze. I found out I hadn t unwinterized it correctly by running bleach water thru the lines and letting it sit for twelve hours.
> - firefighterontheside


I didn't even know that was the way it was supposed to work. We used RV antifreeze at a cottage we used to own (miss the cottage, but not the work), but only in the toilet line and drains We blew the sink lines down with air… or at least tried to. Always had a leaker come Memorial Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't either Matt. I have always blown out my water lines with air, but with this new bigger camper I thought antifreeze might be better and less likely to have a cracked water line. Then while searching for the reason we were smelling the antifreeze I came across the instructions for doing the bleach treatment. I imagine it's more of a problem with the plastic lines of the camper. Copper wouldn't hold onto the smell.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This years pinewood derby car, except its Sean's this year instead of Liam.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Sorry your daughter is taking to much on her and all you can do is keep on telling her you love her and available anytime she wishes to talk. For me every week I had father daughter time with both of them so they would always feel comfortable talking to me anytime and I really did mean anytime and to call me at work and not feel bad about doing it since I wanted them to.


----------



## mojapitt

Day 3 is over. Great day, but very tired.


----------



## bandit571

Craig and I drove up to the Lima, OH. Harbor Freight store this evening. he found a jack to use on the van, and a roll around shop stool to work on cars with. I got a 4oz can of Green Polishing Compound, and a 24 pack of AAAs. Batteries were free with any purchase. Craig used the BIG coupons to get the deals, AND my stuff. That was about it for tools today. Rust Hunt this morning? GrandBRAT Diva got the free donuts, I didn't. Zero tools of any kind. mainly vendors that couldn't get into the local Home Show this weekend.

Just kicking back for the evening…


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Tell Sean thats a nice car Bill, but can it beat the airplane next to it?

Glad to hear the show is going good Monte. Still have tomorrow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Probably Mark….the plane has two broken tail fins.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, 10-4 tomorrow. It should be much easier to move things home tomorrow.,


----------



## bandit571

Well, new Green Stick has been applied to the strop…..8 chisels have stropped nice and shiny..and sharp. Put that stuff away, set up the saw vise. Had a saw file already in the holder…the next saw will be the second saw for this file….Stanley 6" extra slim taper, from Menards…..

Made it all the way through the saw's length on that one file….Disston No.7, 6ppi rip saw. Some dummy decided to try the saw out…. 1×1 piece of pine in the vise…..once it started up, the saw was going pretty fast…...a little faster than the hand that was steadying the 1x…...OW! ONE swipe across the left index finger….saw-stop kicked in….saw was pulling a bit to the left…

Stoned the burr off that side of the teeth, since the file made the burrs to that side. Rubbed a bit of Green Stick on the sandpaper that was on the palmsander, and polished the blade up nice and shiny….time for a bandaid, or two….

Saw has a slight bow to it….laid it on the bench with a couple blocks under the toe end. Laid a sharpening stone on the saw plate, and closed the shop. Tomorrow, I'll check to see IF the bow is still there..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. I slept till 6 this morning. Felt good. Day 3 hopefully will continue to reduce what I have to haul home. More coffee needed.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I didn't want to, but I've joined you in the platoon of the walking wounded. Cutting cable ties away from parts of a new toy with a utility knife and stabbed the point into my thumb just below the knuckle. I think it hit bone. Very small hole. Super Glue to the rescue. Sore, this morning. 
I blame Monte. It was that drill attachment he posted that I was messing with.


----------



## mojapitt

I have not caused bleeding in the shop for about a week. Just saying


----------



## diverlloyd

Whoa whoa whoa Monte don't jinx yourself. Good luck on today's sales.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You better sell a bunch, because I don't think I'm gonna make it to help you load back up.


----------



## ssnvet

Gene, as a packaging engineer I visit a lot of factories and I am surprised at how many companies ban utility knives on their shop floors. Apparently, as a society we have digressed to only being safe with round nose scissors


----------



## mojapitt

As a society, we seem to want to give up on common sense.


----------



## Gene01

Matt, That's totally understandable. OSHA and insurance companies, I'm sure.
I really would have used scissors but they bound the ties so tight that my scissors wouldn't fit.

Think I'll take the metal detector on it's maiden run, today. See what I can dig up, so to speak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun Gene. Hope you strike it rich.
I found a 17,500 watt generator to replace my 7,500. Hope it's big enough.
I made a tasty breakfast. Not healthy. In a cast iron skillet coat canned biscuits in butter and then roll in cinnamon/brown sugar mixture and place in skillet. Put apple pie filling on top and put cinnamon sugar mixture on top. Pour butter over top and bake at 375. I made some icing to put on after it came out.


----------



## mojapitt

For the first time ever this show,I paid for advertising (Facebook). From what I can tell it was a success. Many people commented on seeing it, 5or6 said they came specifically because they saw it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Interesting Monte. The auction where I got that other table saw I saw on FB.
Who sees that Monte? Everybody in a certain area? Maybe cindy should do this.


----------



## mojapitt

I did 3 ads (all within my selected area). I targeted people who have shown interest in the topics I selected. The other 2 were pretty much to the general population. I spent $150 over 10 days. I really think it paid off.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte's a marketing mogul :^p

Update on Mary: Her heart rate is persistently below 50 and BP is low, so they said they "had" to transfer her to the Boston Children's Hospital, where they apparently have a pediatric cardiac unit, as well as an dedicated unit for kids with eating disorders. This makes things much more difficult as it is a 1.5 hour drive.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone ever used "Artresin"? Claims to withstand direct sunlight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anorexia is not something I have ever dealt with in my field. I had no idea about the risk of bradycardia. I'm sure the drive sucks, but she is where she needs to be. She's in my thoughts Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

Daughter is more important than mileage. Do whatever it takes Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: use a pair of Diagonal pliers next time…..

Ut. Knives at Plasti-Pak were banned, but..they issued a special kind of knife that has a disappearing blade. Blade retracts as soon as the cutting pressure is released. You can't ( in theory) slice through something and then yourself.

They had too many cut people before the knives. We also had to wear the usual…safety glasses, ear plugs (place is very LOUD) hair nets in the Beverage Department ( we made the bottles, but we never filled any) and always had to have gloves on when working. Long sleeve shirts if working around hot plastic, and special gloves for that as well ( 500+ plastic will burn ya)and we all had to wear "bump caps" as too many :Einsteins : would just walk into overhead stuff…

And, I still got 3 concussions there.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

That drive sucks Matt but hope they can find the reasons and get her back to good health soon.

Not much here today so far. Nice day out but kind of caught part of a cold yesterday. Feeling better but still lazy.

Glad it is working for you Monte. Have done some ads on FB and really did not help. Get more business from searches on the website and etsy.


----------



## bandit571

And the Fickle Finger of Fate Award…









A guilty party..









"Scene of the Crime" 









Usual suspects?









6 points per inch.


----------



## bandit571

Worked to get all of these nice and sharp, as well









All are my "users" , so I have to keep them sharpened up. Rather a motley crew…


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - it seems I'm really good at sawing diagonally and I'm pretty sure it's ergonomics and posture. mark the line, start the saw and from the top all looks ok. But once the cut is done and pick up the wood to put a square on it, it's about 45 degree angle from bottom to top. /scratches head/

I'll be thinking about your daughter, Matt. I went through similar in the HS to College transition with things on top of just school in my head and was somehow able to pull out of it myself. I do believe I damaged my thyroid at that point however… but since I'm not a doc it's just hearsay. 

Raining and I did a TON of yardwork yesterday with more to do…. but today seems lazy.


----------



## rhybeka

oh. and it looks like I get to build another small workbench. realized my 33 1/2 in one is too high for hand tool work. :\ /sigh/ I'll get it right one of these times.


----------



## theoldfart

What about a platform to raise you up? You could experiment with different heights to find your optimum.


----------



## bandit571

My rip cut was angled because of all the new burrs were on that side of the saw blade. A few passes with an oil stone on that side took care of the "drift"..

Beka: Maybe a second line. One across, and one to show where you want to cut down the front side, where you can watch it….Might be trying to twist the saw abit? No "Grip of Death" is needed on a handsaw. Only need it tight enough to control, but not force the saw. Grab two fingers with your grip you use on the saw…relax until it doesn't hurt anymore…that is the grip to use.

Raining here, right now….whom do I blame? Marty? Ham? or Beka? Maybe I can blame it on Stumpy?


----------



## rhybeka

I've been trying to make sure I'm keeping a loose grip on the saw… doesn't mean I'm not still twisting it. I'll try putting the line on the side of the board to keep an eyeball on it. I'm sure making a shooting board would be good as well but I don't want to have to dedicate a plane to it XD

@TOF could be an option as well. it may not be as big of a deal once I get my saw bench done but we'll see. ergonomics seems to be a much bigger deal with hand tools than power


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit needs a set of nerf tools, but he would still find a way to draw blood with them. Be afraid if you ever see him with a power tool. 
Matt prayers going out for your youngster. An ill child is heartbreaking and leaves you feeling guilty because you can do nothing about it. Nature can be heartless when it comes to the ones we love.


----------



## Gene01

First rust hunting foray is concluded. Nothing but wire and nails. Saw lots of nice petrified wood. But our place is full of that. Still couldn't resist lugging some of the prettier pieces back home. 
Lots of d and d juniper, too. Wish I could figure out something to do with it. It's gnarly and twisted and harder than blue blazes. Never rots. It's been there since the BLM bulldozed it in the mid '40s.


----------



## bandit571

Lumber run in a bit, waiting on the Boss to get ready to go out the door…....

At least I don't have to buy a new SS Cartridge for that saw…..just yet another bandaid


----------



## bandit571

3 boards at Lowes…..with my 10% dicount….$20.26….gold plated Pine

A 1×4 x 8', a 1×8 x 8', and a 2×4 x 8'.......will get made into another table…..









Haven't decided on turning the legs, or just a taper on two sides, ala Shaker leg. Letting things get used to the shop, for now. Need to clear off the bench, anyway. Have a few crosscuts to do…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi again…

*Monte*... trust me, I could care less how far I have to drive. But I have to maintain employment, which is especially important due to health insurance, so I won't be able to see her much outside of weekends. More importantly, she will feel very isolated down there and not be able to get many visits from her friends, etc…

*Bill…* thanks to you and Google, I now know the meaning of a word I never wanted to know the meaning of…..Bradycardia. Mary's heart rate fell to 27 during her sleep last night and they think her heart has atrophied from malnutrition.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt best wishes from our family to yours.


----------



## bandit571

Actually saw people mowing their yards today…....62 degrees right now. Hamburgers and baked beans on the grill, here. Somebody keeps trying to send rain clouds this way…..grrr.

Matt: Hoping for the best for her….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read about how low the heart rate may go while sleeping with a person in her condition. That's scary indeed. Hopefully with some good nutrition and rest, she will get better quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a slow heart rate normally (50-60 bpm). I assure you that it's not due to malnutrition.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bandit, I didn t want to, but I ve joined you in the platoon of the walking wounded. Cutting cable ties away from parts of a new toy with a utility knife and stabbed the point into my thumb just below the knuckle. I think it hit bone. Very small hole. Super Glue to the rescue. Sore, this morning.
> I blame Monte. It was that drill attachment he posted that I was messing with.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I use dikes or side cutters some people call them to save my fingers and easier to cut close or just cutting them off.

Monte

Sell it all and $50 grand of orders


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 3 boards at Lowes…..with my 10% dicount….$20.26….gold plated Pine
> 
> A 1×4 x 8 , a 1×8 x 8 , and a 2×4 x 8 …....will get made into another table…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven t decided on turning the legs, or just a taper on two sides, ala Shaker leg. Letting things get used to the shop, for now. Need to clear off the bench, anyway. Have a few crosscuts to do…
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

That is almost like the table I am refinishing for my wife to go to the second daughter. It is over 50 years old I am told.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

^yep!

Ok, just can't sit still when there is lumber to be cut….









Three 1×8s were too wide, so I resawed one down to fit in the middle of the other two…had to run the "Jointer" a bit









Not only for the narrow board, but both of these…









I hate working with pipe clamps….but









It is now taking up most of the bench…...maybe tomorrow I can get something else done?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been awol lately - nothing dramatic, just life. Well some drama, but that's normal.

What have I missed?


----------



## Momcanfixit

I have this beauty waiting for me in the garage…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Been some serious crap happening at work. 6 jobs at my rank level have been 'cut' to use the positions elsewhere. Doesn't mean I'm unemployed, but if I don't get the promotion I applied for (still waiting) then I will not be in the field that I'm so passionate about. The whole building is in turmoil over the general situation. Trying to keep my cool and carry on until the dust settles.

Funny how I pulled the trigger on the saw and found out about my job just before it arrived. An expensive distraction, but the timing was good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Matt - prayers for your daughter's recovery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey 74. Keeping my fingers crossed for your job.

Did you get the T glide fence?


----------



## bandit571

Evening, Sandra


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, 36" t-glide

Hey Bandit, stop bleeding in the shop


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - it would be like you being transferred to the fire prevention squad - not really what you signed up for.
I hope I hear this week.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Welcome back Sandra. That is a nice saw, now if you get time to get it out of the box. Hope you get the job you like.

Feeling better this afternoon so did some spring sprucing up. Cleaned up Jamies wishing well and give it a fresh coat of stain. Trying to decide where to put our bird feeders and squirrel feeders here. Did not plan on staying in this house so long so never did them last summer. Guess we might as well get set up here. We don't have a big yard and patio like the house in Gillette.


----------



## ssnvet

74 is in the house! Congrats on the saw and a quick prayer that the powers that be will make sure your talents and passion continue to be put to good use.

Off to beddy-by land for this pup.

Night Gracie!


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Sandra! Congrats on the new saw!

I am exhausted, night night y'all


----------



## Momcanfixit

Likewise folks - it's bedtime. Goodnight.


----------



## bandit571

Goodnight, Gracie


----------



## mojapitt

Gracie? I thought it was Sandra?


----------



## Gene01

Good morning. Everybody up. It's a new day.

74, congrats on the new toy. Hope the bosses see it your way.

It's Monday, Bandit. Stay upstairs. Conserve your Band Aids.

Coffee's done. SYL.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to reality for now.

Sandra, can't believe it's still in the box.


----------



## MustacheMike

You will love the Saw Stop. Stumpy has the 5hp Cabinet and I have the 3hp. Never lacks for power. Only problem I have is the blade depth adjustment wheel lock nut keeps loosening up even with loctite blue (guess I should use some red). Oh and never forget that the blade has to be at a dead stop and I mean a complete stop before you touch it with hands, metal or wet wood or you can set the cartridge off. (don't ask me how I now!) Just a little $70.00 mistake. Don't get me wrong I loved my Delta I had before. But at 62 with trifocals and a snoot of gabapentin in my head for diabetic neuropathy, I am glad Stumpy got me the SS. Not that he is generous you know but he hates paying workmans comp (just kidding!)


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm up Gene. It's a school day. I'm gonna go pick up my new generator in the rain. Should be fun.


----------



## rhybeka

/stretches/ Morning all! waiting on a report macro to finish.

Glad you made a visit Sandra!

Feeling the after affects of a nice weekend means I need to take my pain meds for my arthritis. my wrist is none too happy either. The one thing I hate about spring is it takes away from shop time! I've got a saw bench that needs getting to!

@Bill just don't stand in any puddles. 

@Bandit quit sending tornadoes up rt. 40! I had to eat dinner in the basement last night.  Even Lily snuck some steak off of Jules plate.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, do you roll stuff like a generator (heavy but not too large) into your truck on ramps or do you have a bed crane? Ive been considering options for my truck without having to worry about tearing anything up as the bed is higher off the ground than my old truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do not have a crane. I will roll it up ramps onto my trailer. This generator weighs 390 lbs.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, do you have a switch that cuts the current from the generator when power is restored? That always worried me when we used a portable.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I do not Gene. I turn off my main breaker to make sure nothing backfeeds to the grid, then I turn on my switch that gets power from the generator. I have to go check occasionally if the power is back. Turn off switch to gen, turn main back on. If there is nothing I go back to the gen. Between my parents and my other neighbors we usually one of us will know the power is back and let the others know. We can hear each other's generators running.
I'm gonna have to run new wire to the generator. Currently I have 10 gauge. I'm gonna run 6 so I can get 50 amps.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..

Anything following up Route 40 is coming from Indy, IN…..blame Marty…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Monday-Monday and all that.

7 days and counting until surgery… I think I'm mostly recovered from the bug I got last week and am crossing my fingers until the finish line. Mary is pretty bummed about being in the hospital. Unfortunately, she won't get to many visitors, being so far away.

Other than that, the wheel in the sky keeps turning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

At least she's healthy enough to be bummed about it. Is she doing any better?
Loaded a big generator in the rain. That was fun. I got very wet, but I got it home. It was 70 miles away.


----------



## mojapitt

We're you singing in the rain?


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, actually I was talking to the very nice man that I bought it from. After I loaded it, he took me inside and gave me a soda for the ride home and showed me the dozens of deer and other critters mounted in his living room.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… no updates yet today… that's a *BIG *stinkin' generator.

My wife quit her elder care job today to be available 100% for the girls (and maybe a little bit for me too). Hard for her to do as she really loves the elderly couple she's taking care of. But the woman (has MS) no longer has any strength and my wife has hurt herself several times lifting her.

Me thinks the tool slush fund just took a hit :^p


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt maybe once you get through surgery, coordinate a ride down with a group of her friends?

ugh. totally a monday.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to resist going to the shop….must resist must resist…...ah, the heck with it, resistance is futile, anyway…

Maybe just remove the clamps off that glue up…....nothing with a sharp edge there…..?

Might be a while…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is big…..weighs 390lbs. It does stink too. I had it running for a while and now I smell like exhaust.
That sounds like a great thing for some young girls to have more access to their mom at this point. Hope you guys can make it work. Since I have boys, maybe I should be home all the time for them. I'll talk to Cindy…..BRB.


----------



## rhybeka

/snicker/ let us know how that goes, Bill!


----------



## mudflap4869

Staples are out of my back. Hurt like a big dog coming out. Stitches will dissolve on their own. 75 -80 % relief of the pain that I have endured for the last 50 years. If that doctor wasn't so damned ugly, I might kiss him on his bald head. The eye folks still don't want me in the shop, and TOFB keeps bellering at me to look down. I can promise you that I have 5 toes on each foot.


----------



## bandit571

Survived a trip to the shop! Top has been trimmed square









On both ends…leg blanks have been cut to length









Resawn..









And, even one leg has been tapered..








Using one of these thingys..









I might sneak down to the shop, and do the other three legs…later…


----------



## bandit571

Thinking about blogging this table build…been awhile since I have done a table…might be safer than going to the shop twice on a Monday?


----------



## CFrye

Lurking…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don't do that Candy….you scared me.


----------



## bandit571

Beard was itching way too much…..all but the upper lip is now gone. Hair everywhere…...gone now. At least as far as the beard is concerned. Max's fleas will just have to find a new home….

At least Candy isn't sending out letters from the Watcher….


----------



## diverlloyd

Can someone pm me the dates of the "Shenandoah shin dig" please and what is the name of tit this year


----------



## bandit571

Shenandoah Shindig June 17th

DL; are you still sending all that bad storms up this way? Or…should I blame Marty again?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not I bandit well maybe it rained for about 30 minutes in total here today but it was a heavy 30 minutes with some lightning real close to the house.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Another day of doing spring type stuff. Need to mow the lawn soon the way it is growing.

Ok so I got a new heat gun and my old one has not showed up yet. Now what??


----------



## Gene01

Mark, don't think that's gonna heat very well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Now I know the problem Mark….I've been looking for a heat gun that's like a big hair dryer while you've been looking for one that measures heat…..


----------



## mojapitt

Oye, now I understand Mark.I was looking for the same thing Bill was.


----------



## CFrye

Sowwy.


----------



## mudflap4869

Mark, look under the recliner. That is where the old one fell out of your pocket.


----------



## Festus56

LOL !! well now maybe someone will find it.


----------



## mojapitt

Does this look like they used a stain on it? Getting ready to finish sofa table.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening, glad you're on the mend Jim.
Sawstop is still in the box. Waiting to have some alone time in the shop to enjoy every minute of the unboxing.


----------



## mojapitt

Liver cake for supper. Can't really explain it. Not to bad. Didn't kill me last time.


----------



## bandit571

Doesn't look like a stain, maybe just shellac? "Golden Oak" is a bit darker than that…..


----------



## Festus56

Does not look like stain to me, think Bandit is right or maybe lacquer. Don't seem to darken the wood like poly does.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I third that….no stain. Just some clear on red oak.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, you may not want to be too alone when it comes time to lift that.


----------



## CFrye

I don't suppose they'd let you borrow a door to take back to the shop for matching purposes, would they, Monte?


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks like oak with a poly to me.


----------



## bandit571

About that time of day again….

"Say Goodnight, Gracie".....or, from the Jack Benny Show…."Well, goodnight, Folks"

You too, Randy….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… worked half a day yesterday, then went to the mill for poplar sticks. Fixin' ta head out fer day 2…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mornin…..get to work everybody.


----------



## mojapitt

I am at my place of employment. That's as close as I care to get.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a couple things to take care of at some outer buildings (We have 19 facilities around town). Just happens to coincide with meeting a customer about a dining table.


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Rain all night here. Going to be a cool day.

How does it feel to be back to work Marty?


----------



## bandit571

um…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers….

Quiet day at the salt mines. 7 days and counting till the "big" day… trying to get things organized at work for 1+ weeks off. But not too organized, or they'll think that I'm really not needed after all :^o

I'm itching to build something and may jump into my next project, which is a router table, if I can find the energy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

So how did the show go for you?


----------



## mojapitt

Our best show ever. The extra effort going in definitely paid off.


----------



## ssnvet

Awesome news Monte! Are you taking orders to fill? Or selling finished goods off the floor?


----------



## mojapitt

Both. Custom orders is what I prefer, but we always want the booth to pay for itself (it about doubled that).


----------



## bandit571

Waiting for lunch to settle in/out…..then MAYBE a bit of shoptime?

Might get in a full day down in the Dungeon Shop, since it no longer is Monday…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Got caught in the shop just tinkering around. Got run off with some stern admonitions. DOBA!


----------



## rhybeka

just got back from the endocrinologist….good news is my thyroid is just fine….bad news is everything else sucks.


----------



## bandit571

Never made it to the shop today…Boss had other things to do…..maybe a later? I did pick a couple more boards today….


----------



## bandit571

Might wander down to the shop, and see what trouble I can get into….besides loading up the dryer with wet clothes….rather do leg work…..


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, I have lost 2 tape measures and they both have to be within 10 ft of me.


----------



## CFrye

Check your pocket, Monte…no, not that one, the other one you never use.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How does it feel to be back to work Marty?
> 
> - Festus56


Doesn't leave much time to do important things…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Started another kitchen job today that has been waiting patiently, turned into a bigger job then originally quoted…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, remodeling can really suck. It's like you are always following Randy.


----------



## rhybeka

@Marty can you come do mine when thats finished? bring checkers - have playmate


----------



## bandit571

All four legs for that Pine table have been tapered on two faces…..two long aprons cut to length, and a short end apron. Breaktime !

Monte: Look on top of the saw…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, if you had a tape measure you could measure exactly how far away….


----------



## Festus56

Probably hiding with my temperature gun Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Simple oak sofa table for a customer. It's obvious that mine is white oak and theirs is red oak. She thinks it will be fine.



















I secretly wanted Matt to see that I can use his favorite wood.


----------



## bandit571

Four legs…









Little "stick" to keep the feet apart..









Tapering three legs with handplanes makes a big mess…









I also used the old Mitre Box to make the three aprons….the fourth will be a drawer..









The two LONG aprons are sitting behind the shorter one. I am soaked, sore , and tired…..might wait til tomorrow for the next step…..


----------



## mojapitt

Found one tape measure. But my really good one (Milwaukee with ball bearing roller) is still AWOL.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I really like how it looks Monte. You sure that's white oak? Looks red to me.


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to get better pictures tomorrow. Too lazy too walk back out there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

See if you can take a good picture of end grain. End grain on red oak will show open pores…..white oak will have closed pores.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to go back out anyway. Here is the endgrain.


----------



## CFrye

On the way home from lunch, Jim says "Go on down to the storage place(flea market behind the storage place).". He didn't have to twist my arm! Not 20 feet inside the front door he finds this








I didn't get very good pictures of it, sorry. The dial is upsidedown, not the picture. It has a huge sanding disc, table saw, jointer…after we went and got the boy and the pick up truck, it came home with us!
Also got a BUNCH of drill bits and drivers










a saw rasp and a combination square.


----------



## Festus56

Candy, you and Jim going to need a bigger shop !!! Nice finds !!


----------



## CFrye

Cleaning/reorjiganizing has begun!


----------



## mudflap4869

When we got back from the flea market, she didn't run me out of the shop. Worked me butt off and still didn't carry anything over 4 lbs. Tore out the shelf and moved all the junk out of the paint (?) room. Then started on the main shop. If it has a flat surface it is overloaded with stuff.


----------



## Doe

Beka, pallets are handy to get some extra height for those of us with more modest stature. You need to pay attention at first, to get it in the right place and figure out how far you can move (to avoid falling off).


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

Kind of feeling up to speed again after the show.


----------



## Gene01

This has merit for us less than ambitious types. 
https://heatst.com/life/hipster-store-sells-wooden-sticks-for-the-crazy-price-of-22-each/


----------



## rhybeka

@Doe thanks for the advice! I may make myself a narrow platform to stand on - there's not much room on that side of the bench between it and the couch seat so at least if I fall backwards I have a soft place to land  never thought 5'8 ish would be short!

@Jim just like a woman! XD o O (So glad my SO isn't on this board or I'd be sleeping outside!)


----------



## Gene01

Great pick on the SS, Candy. Very nice bit sets, too. Even some hole saws. 
Didja ever get the other SS working?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning world.
Good deal Candy. Are there parts from your old SS that you can combine with this "new" one?
Jim, congrats on not getting thrown out of the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, that looks like white oak, just like you said.


----------



## johnstoneb

Congrats on the shopsmith. I would like to restore one someday. Don't have room for it and have all the individual tools but still want one.


----------



## bandit571

Puppy Alarm Clocks said it was time to wake up…....ummm…..will need a nap, later…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… 5 days and counting…

Daughter Mary still in Boston Children's Hospital… pulse still low… she's been on bed rest and continuous observation since her arrival. She's got a long road ahead of her. We're stunned to realize how weak she had become and feel totally stupid and derelict that we let her get this bad before intervening.

Candy & Jim… I don't envy the shop organization work ahead of you, but it should be great when done. Maybe you need to swear off rust hunting for a while :^p

Shop time last night consisted of one coat of shellac on the underside of the hope chest lid, breaking down the planer set up (quick and easy) for full TS panel cutting capacity and setting up to cut dados in the router table chassis panels.

Wrapping up a project for a thermo-formed tray at work. It's the first time we've ever designed one of these critters and there was a lot to learn. Here's a pic of the proto-types (rev-3). I'm delivering them to our automation contractor today and if they approve them, we're ready to cut an order for the production tooling. Material is high impact poly-styrene (HIPS).


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope for the best for Mary, Matt. Another neat packaging tray.

That is crazy Gene, maybe some people think that is a good deal.

I would like a SS too Bruce like you said. No room but would be nice to have.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe 2 miles each way to Wal Mart…..Boss needs Hamburger bought…..should take…..about an hour to do…...

Need to order a spur and bolt for the Stanley #45…...need it to cut dados with…..


----------



## bandit571

Order is in…be here maybe Saturday?

Be very careful about any Lee Valley ads this week…...remember that April 1st is coming….


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

^ Biggest reason I retired…...

Errands are run, back home for the day. Might enjoy things outside….IF it was about 20 degrees warmer….might hide out in the shop later….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> When we got back from the flea market, she didn t run me out of the shop. *Worked me butt off *and still didn t carry anything over 4 lbs. Tore out the shelf and moved all the junk out of the paint (?) room. Then started on the main shop. If it has a flat surface it is overloaded with stuff.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I am quite sure you have plenty of the Butt left. lol


----------



## bandit571

Trying to find a Mr. Moti Vation….....and have him get my rearend moving towards the Dungeon Shop…...Supposed to meet a Mr. Gumption there today…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy from the construction company right next to the firehouse came in to ask a favor. Could I come over there and use my key that I have that opens gates in the county. They are building a gate for a client. Gate has a keypad but also a firefighters operation key. Anyway, you should see the shop they have set up. Powermatics everywhere with a few nice big deltas thrown in. They have a big bandsaw on an air mobile base. They use it to cut details in big timbers. Suspend the timber and then steer the saw like it's a big jigsaw.


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… that sounds very cool… and right next door all these years.


----------



## Festus56




----------



## mojapitt

So I decided to go to the dark side and buy a lathe. I went to Harbor freight and grabbed a ticket from the one on display and took it to the counter.

Conversation;

"We don't have any in stock"

"When will you get them in?"

"We don't stock them."

"Will you sell the display? "

"No"

"Can I buy it and have it sent to this store to pick up?"

"No. You have to go on website and have it shipped to your house."

Now I am grumpy and left the store. Looked it up on website. Shipping increases price by about 50%. Growling for mow, then I will ponder what I want to do. Grrrr


----------



## diverlloyd

I took 100 sharpened pencils to the shop and still can't find any they must be by my tape measures


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte call their district manager and talk to them. They can get things done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm pretty sure when I was looking at getting the DC, they were gonna ship one to me for free. Maybe they were gonna discount the price such that with shipping it was the same price. Call the phone number for Harbor Freight, not for the individual store.


----------



## mojapitt

Had a "Rooster emergency" when I got home. It started about 2 weeks ago when young rooster decided to attack my wife while she was feeding them. He grossly underestimated my wife's reaction. This was a mistake on his part.

So today he escaped when she went to feed them. Of course now he's scared of her and there was no chance for her to catch him. I got him caught and back in the pen.


----------



## Festus56

Appears like someone had spam for lunch. Had a message from a Miss Favour that wanted to disclose some things to me but she is gone now. Thanks Cricket !! Y'all done good again.


----------



## bandit571

Went and hid in the shop for a bit today…..didn't get all that much done..









3 aprons are done. Mortises chopped into two legs, big splinter made a hole in a finger, Spread some glue around…









Aprons have this little detail along the bottom edges…

2 hours of hiding out in the shop….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte my grandparents had a rooster like that. It would chase us kids and peck at us. I would always go out the door after my brother and sister in the opposite direction. It finially peck me one day and we had chicken and dumplings that night.

Bandit that's a nice little detail I like anything that makes a shadow on a piece.


----------



## ArlinEastman

We had a big rooster do that to me while my wife and brother in law were gone to my daughters house when it was in Cinci.

So go home I told her and shown her the big scratch on my stomach. She said "Wait" A few weeks later when the grandkids were here it went after them and bit the granddaughter. She came in the house and told me to kill it and I said "Wait" she said I will give you 5 minutes.

I guess it was OK it happened to me but not to the grandkids. Go figure


----------



## StumpyNubs

Headed for Atlanta again. Fourth time in the last 12 months. I should buy a condo there.


----------



## Gene01

Years ago, we owned several rentals. Behind one of them was a garage and I had some tools stored there. The renters bought a baby chick for their little girl at Easter. Fast forward to August. The cute chick is now a rooster. The renters were gone to San Diego and I needed a tool from storage. I took one of our 4 year old sons with me. We'd no sooner closed the yard gate when the rooster attacked the boy. Got him behind the ear and drew blood. Needless to say, I was pissed. Grabbed a short 2×4 and, when he came at me, I swung for the fences and caught him full on the head. He hit the ground and stayed there. 
We just left him there. Figured the renters would think he died from the heat. It was well over 100 that weekend. 
A few weeks later, I went back for something else. That damned rooster had come back to life. But, he steered clear of me. 
Later, I heard he attacked the little girl and soon after met his demise. Good riddance.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My hens have become like a bunch of puppies begging for food. Just walk out the door of my house and 9 chickens come running, hoping we are about to throw something in the grass for them to eat. No roosters invited.


----------



## DonBroussard

Funny story, Gene.

Same here, Bill. Just a couple of laying hens. I don't need a winged alarm clock at dawn waking my lazy butt up.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, her chickens couldn't be happier to see her.


----------



## mojapitt

Our rooster hardly cares what time of day it is. He calls morning, noon and night.

He needs to go to soup.


----------



## bandit571

Need to send in the Chicken Hawk?

Slow night tonight?

Maybe go and release the clamps in the shop…..get ready for some shop time tomorrow…..after errands are run….


----------



## mudflap4869

Matt, people, especially kids, can be like cars. You don't notice that the brakes are slowly worn down, until someone else tries to drive it. I came home from Germany and was shocked at the appearance of my sisters son. He was 17 and must have lost 40 lbs. 2 weeks later he was in the hospital having surgery on his intestines. Gradual advancement is difficult to detect. I am hoping for the very best of outcomes for Mary, and the entire family.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, aren't you supposed to be cleaning the shop?


----------



## bandit571

Should've known better…...went to the shop..just to remove three pipe clamps…..well the clamps ARE off, but..

The legs in THAT glue-up now have a detail added to them…..pictures tomorrow, maybe..

Have another mortise chopped and fitted, the fourth one has been laid out, and ready for whenever I get back down there. Have the drawer front measured to fit….rather match the other end of the table.

This MIGHT take til almost Easter….


----------



## bandit571

SPAMMED! And, flagged, of course.

Teaser:









Takes a bit of work….


----------



## Festus56

You having Spam again Bandit? I also flagged that when it posted. Must be a good day for those people.

That is cool !!!


----------



## MustacheMike

Monte. Maybe it's time for Chicken dinner?


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, his tenure is on life support. She has many recipes for chicken.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Peeps…. 4 days and counting.

Rooster story… Neighbor has a perpetual 4H project going on (I call him farmer Wayne from Maine). A few years back we started hearing his new rooster crowing at 4 a.m. and after a couple days of this, my wife rolls over and grabs me by the arm demanding I "go talk to Wayne about that rooster". I replied…"Wayne has a wife too, and that rooster's days are numbered". It was about a week later when the alarm clock stopped going off.

Monte… Harbor Freight is in the midst of some big class action legal settlement and I suspect they will be reeling from it for a while.


----------



## bandit571

um…....

Foghorn Leghorn?

Still sore from last night's excursion to the shop…..outside corner of each leg will get that bead treatment. Have to cut it from both faces to make one bead, then I smoothed down that face with the Millers Falls No.9 plane.. 








and the other leg..









And most of the "Usual Suspects" 









Standing around, at the scene of the crime…..

Errands to run today…..pills for breakfast, again….Mountain Dew is going in….not fast enough


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, you showed far more mercy to that rooster than any animal that goes after any of my kids (regardless of success) will ever receive from me.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Enjoy the show Stumpy, someday I would like to go to one of those.

Nice rainy day here. Good day to stay in the shop. When it quits my lawn needs mowed. Usually late April before we have to worry bout that


----------



## Festus56

Double post, puter is acting wierd


----------



## bigblockyeti

Computer issues here to, my previous post was submitted almost an hour ago.


----------



## mudflap4869

Yeah! I get to look at something besides my toes for a change. Hell, I couldn't even see them with my right eye, so no change there. But can see all those Oklahoma state flowers ( beer cans) that are thriving along the highways. 
Shop cleaning is on hold for a bit. The brains of the outfit is up and ready, but the brawn (wife and son) are not 
co-operating .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning, just barely. It's storming currently…...good time to pack up the camper and go camping. We are going to the state park 20 minutes away by road. The crows can get there in a few minutes.

Right before shift change…...accidental shooting. Girl trying to clean her gun shot her finger off. Reportedly she was trying to follow along with a YouTube video. No doubt a product of MO's new law that doesn't require safety training.

Lookin good Bandit. I like the detail on the corner.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, it's usually better to unload the gun before you clean it. That is all part of natural selection.


----------



## MontanaBob

Hello all, If there are any fishermen here you have to go look at the stone trout inlay in projects.. It is something to behold….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I love the beading on the legs


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bob

Do you have a link please.


----------



## Festus56

Arlin it is in the projects here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/309170


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

trying to figure out how to make a lot of 1/8" deep cuts. going to make some ink pad storage units for the ladies in the family since mothers day will be here - and I told my mom I'd make her one - two years ago. I'm thinking the fastest way will be table saw. tbd.


----------



## bandit571

Errands have been run, had lunch, as well ( I do not recommend B-K's BBQ Bacon King..NASTY) and had all but the city taxes done ( for FREE!) good news, I don't owe anyone. State of Ohio owes me $3…meh. Uncle Sugar and I broke even. Will be the same with the City taxes….

Big Thunder-boomer came through, sent it off to the north east…...

May or may not work in the shop today…..sore from yesterday's work out.

First rule with cleaning a firearm…clear it!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeah, it s usually better to unload the gun before you clean it. That is all part of natural selection.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That reminds me a little of motorcycle helmets laws, I don't roll without a lid but I don't think anyone should be mandated to. Not only from an ever reducing freedom standpoint, but also for the sake of allowing those without anything worth protecting by wearing a helmet to have a little bit better chance of removing themselves from the gene pool.


----------



## ksSlim

Love it Yeyi


----------



## bandit571

I'd go to the shop…but it's too far from the bathroom…...Burger King. That nasty BBQ Bacon Burger….they shouldn't do that to Bacon…

Been dodging T-Storms all day…...Tornado Watches all over the place west of here…..


----------



## CFrye

> - Monte Pittman


I didn't call in. Hoping for the best!


----------



## bandit571

Make sure you are carrying the biggest bat there….


----------



## mojapitt

Favorite tape measure has been found


----------



## Cricket

I am pretty sure a truck ran over me.

Instead of bacon, I need some Theraflu…


----------



## bandit571

Stay away from that Bacon Burger King uses…....just saying….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Well, I happy to report I have pneumonia. Not being sarcastic….
I've been dragging my butt for weeks with a bad sinus infection. Already did one course of antibiotics. Couldn't shake it. Sawstop is still in the box, couldn't get enough energy to even open it. Finally caved and went back to the dr. 
So I guess it wasn't just fatigue


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Cricket and Sandra you girls get better. Way to many on the not feeling good list around here.

Most of the day it rained here. Was a good day to stay in the shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am pretty sure a truck ran over me.
> 
> - Cricket


I didn't do it…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hey….. how the burn patient?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well done…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Must be sick. I have no witty comeback.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just half-witty


----------



## Gene01

Cricket and 74, please take care of yourselves. Get better fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Long day. Finally got the camper ready thru all the rain. I was doing good….thought I was all ready to hook up to camper. I got deflated when I realized I hadn't put the 5th wheel I yet. Liam and I just had Smores after a feeble attempt to start a fire with flint and magnesium.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I too have been sick for the past 2 days. Sore throat and lots of snot.


----------



## Momcanfixit

That's how mine started…. and tried to be 'tough' about it for the past two months.


----------



## Momcanfixit

neti pot, advil cold and sinus, hot lemon drinks etc etc…


----------



## Momcanfixit

But maybe if I rest tomorrow morning, I might feel well enough tomorrow afternoon to go unpack the SS…? Maybe


----------



## Momcanfixit

Night all.


----------



## bandit571

Bathroom is too far from the shop…..Bacon Burger,,,,,

Played around for a little while, tonight…..3 trips back up the steps, third time just stayed up here…


> neti pot, advil cold and sinus, hot lemon drinks etc etc…
> 
> - Sandra


Three fingers of Dullamoor Dew…..?


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser…









Good thing I only need a few of these things….


----------



## mojapitt

Very simple project that I had trouble getting measurements same on both sides. Brain is fried.


----------



## mudflap4869

What the devil am I doing up at this hour? I am supposed to be retired.
Ladies, get well soon so we have adult supervision around here. With Marty running the place it will turn into a booze-fest and bonfire.
Bandit, I can barely see those lines. Would you like for me to cut between them for you? I would have to use a chain saw.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I've seen some (most) of those fifth wheel hitches are pretty heavy. Have you seen many folks using a gooseneck adapter for their fifth wheel trailer? I worked for a guy with a gooseneck hitch on the truck that had a quick release ball, seems a lot easier storing something the size of a beer can in he door pocket than something the size of a big suitcase in the garage?


----------



## Gene01

> Very simple project that I had trouble getting measurements same on both sides. Brain is fried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Was that before or after you found your tape?
Regardless, it looks good from here.


----------



## bandit571

um….

Garage Sale Season has begun…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. Eggs, hash browns and sausage for breakfast done. Got kinda chilly last night.

Yeti I have seen a few. Guy I bought our camper from had one on here. I like the idea of not hefting around the big 5, but something about the gooseneck adapter seems less than secure.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, my BIL has a goose neck and has towed a huge camper all over the country with nary a problem. Big plus is that many of his work trailers are goose neck, also and he hauls tractors, back hoes and other equipment with the same receiver set up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a gooseneck hitch in the truck. I have the B&W turnover ball gooseneck. The gooseneck ball comes out and my 5th wheel attaches thru the same hole in the truck bed. I have never towed a gooseneck trailer though.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if I had a choice, I would only use gooseneck. Way easier to work with for me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, now you guys have me thinking about this…..it would be nice to not have the 5th wheel in my truck all year.


----------



## mojapitt

My other truck had a removable ball that was really nice.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning … at least I think it's still morning. 3 days and counting.

Mary is off of bed rest and may be transferred to in-patient re-hab facility today, pending her heart rate and availability of a bed. We are told that they are very strict (no cell phones, no computers, only approved visitors, etc…) so we're a wee bit concerned. So far she has been cooperative, open and honest. I'm afraid that if they treat her like a criminal, she'll cop an attitude and the cooperation will decline.

No energy for the shop last night and Saturday is probably going to get consumed with visiting at the re-hab in Mass.


----------



## mojapitt

Dumbaxx alert!

Yes the secretary really pulled the fire alarm because she spilled her coffee!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, print this and paste it above the fire alarm.


----------



## ssnvet

How many engines showed up?

Apparently, her coffee mug did not have a warning label on it.


----------



## Festus56

That is a good one Monte. Never heard of that one before!!!

Bill there are pros and cons to both styles of hitches. I pulled mostly goosenecks with my pickup with no problems and drove semi trucks for a living. But there is reasons big campers have 5th wheel hitches like a semi has. Depends how solidly the gooseneck adapter mounts on the camper. It is nice to have the bed of the pickup clear most of the time also.


----------



## mojapitt

Because it was a pull box, they sent 3. Smoke detectors only get one for initial response.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Most of my research says the gooseneck adapter are not good for the king pin box. Puts undue stress that the box was not designed for. I will keep my 5th wheel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You cant fix stupid Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Good choice Bill in my opinion.


----------



## mojapitt

Secretary said afterwards that she thought it only alerted hospital staff to a problem.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Like I said…...
It should say right on it, in case of FIRE.


----------



## bigblockyeti

blockquote>
Most of my research says the gooseneck adapter are not good for the king pin box. Puts undue stress that the box was not designed for. I will keep my 5th wheel.

- firefighterontheside
[/QUOTE]

I've read that too but I've only ever pulled gooseneck so I have nothing to compare it to. Wandering into a camping forum I read that one fella was told by the salesperson it could void his warranty on the structure of the fifth wheel if he used such an adapter. It intrigues me mostly because of the used trucks I've looked at, far more have a gooseneck than a fifth wheel hitch installed. I'm sure there are bound to be campers that can safely have the adapter installed but given that I'm still tent camping, a fifth wheel camper is an exceedingly low shopping priority now.

Monte, the series of the events coming from the secretary should help HR's decision much easier.

Matt, hope things continue to improve for your daughter. It sounds like things are on the right track and progress is happening and that's a very good thing!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Morning. Eggs, hash browns and sausage for breakfast done. Got kinda chilly last night.
> 
> Yeti I have seen a few. Guy I bought our camper from had one on here. I like the idea of not hefting around the big 5, but something about the gooseneck adapter seems less than secure.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

You have to remember all the big trucks and trailers are goosed neck and none of them have problems.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gooseneck trailers are built as such and have bracing that prevents twisting. 5th wheel trailers are not built with that bracing and so adding a 16" adapter puts a lot of stress on the king pin box. I believe you can buy a camper made made for a goisencek.


----------



## mojapitt

> I believe you can buy a camper made made for a goisencek.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um


----------



## Festus56

> Morning. Eggs, hash browns and sausage for breakfast done. Got kinda chilly last night.
> 
> Yeti I have seen a few. Guy I bought our camper from had one on here. I like the idea of not hefting around the big 5, but something about the gooseneck adapter seems less than secure.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Bill
> 
> You have to remember all the big trucks and trailers are goosed neck and none of them have problems.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin all semi tractor trailers have a fifth wheel set up. Has a plate to support the weight with a kingpin. Goosenecks are a ball and socket set up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You don't know what a goiseneck is? You don't get out much.


----------



## ssnvet

My bro tows a 45' 5th wheel camper (lived in it for 3 years) and has a really slick quick detach 5th wheel that comes off with two pins. This gives him almost all of his bed back, with the exception of one post sticking up a couple inches.

Final countdown and then another week is in the history books.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the Junk-N-The-Box a little bit ago…came home with two planes, after I did a straight up trade for two #4s I had….









No cash involved…









Might take a wee bit of clean up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

When mine comes out there is nothing sticking up above the bed. I put the gooseneck ball in upside down and it is level with the bed.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

I am glad you knew what I meant I get mixed up a lot.

Also I never cared for the ball and socket set up since the weakest point is the pin.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure quiet tonight. Hmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went out to the fish fry. We are only 15 minutes from home. Then made a fire and more Smores. Now sitting with a drink.


----------



## bandit571

Worked on the planes, and the table project tonight…..









Second attempt…..









Royal PITA to do…









Upper works on the Stanley are all cleaned of rust…









As is the Millers Falls. Haven't worked on the soles, or the irons and chipbreakers..yet…


----------



## Gene01

Hey Mark. Looky here.









Only $369.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night #442 is done, now resting cuz I ate too much again.

Thanks Gene, that is crazy. It is not even gold plated !! I can buy alot of these other ones for that. Guess I do not need thermal images that bad.


----------



## Doe

Mark, do you really count them? You get major bonus points for that.


----------



## ssnvet

Shocking event… it snowed in Maine! ~8" of heavy wet stuff. Lost power at 5 a.m.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I'm thinkin' about planting tomatoes…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' to the auction in a bit, didn't see much to bring home, just gettin' out of the house…..


----------



## Gene01

4/1/17. Be aware.


----------



## ssnvet

Power restored…. And there was great rejoicing. I thought for a minute that I was going to have to dig out the French press. Now if I could just get someone to come over and plow for me?

Two days and counting.


----------



## Gene01

Veritas


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good afternoon. April fools…....its really morning.

Gene, those look like the thermal camera we have on one fire truck. They have really come down in price. First one we bought cost $17000. Last one cost 1700. Its a flir.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't be too scared Gene, Marty has already been here.


----------



## ssnvet

We make custom case foam inserts for FLIR… They are extremely picky!


----------



## mojapitt

I already fooled my tablesaw. I was standing to the side when it threw this out. Missed me completely.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Don t be too scared Gene, Marty has already been here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


April fool, I haven't left yet…..


----------



## bandit571

Someone told me it was time to wake up….....must have been an April Fool's thing…


----------



## Gene01

I'm up. Doesn't mean I'm awake. On the third cup of good strong black coffee. It'll kick in by noon.


----------



## ssnvet

Started snowing again and is supposed to continue most of the day. My neighbor is a Navy guy and isn't usually around, but he's home this weekend and just texted that he'll plow for us today. Woot!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte epoxy that and sell it as tablesaw art. Put $500 on it and take $300 so the customer gets a deal.
Check you blades runout last time mine chucked something at me then blade bent a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, that falls in the same category as this


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bright sunshine here today. Think we will go to the Re-used Reclaimed show today and see what looks interesting.

Yes Doe but they are easy to count. Have give Jamie Friday night off from cooking since we met on her birthday in 2008.

Good that missed you Monte. that could hurt.


----------



## diverlloyd

And the wife said I was over priced. 
I bought some of the harbor freight router guides a couple days ago. For $13 I could not be happier solid brass well machined and very accurately machined within .001. I looked at the tickler set and a craftsman set. The craftsman are plastic with a brass tube in the center looked like something I would brake and/or throw, the tickler looked the same but with a plastic case. I doubt I need another plastic case in the shop and at $30 more i don't see the difference.
Now onto my question while looking them up online harbor freight has a $20 router adjustable speed controller. Has anyone used it or heard of any reviews of it. I'm thinking of buying one and putting it on my lathe.
http://m.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html?utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fharborfreight.com%2Fcatalogsearch%2Fresult%3Fq%3DRouter%2Bspeed%2Bcontrol


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thats not even a stump.


----------



## bandit571

"Lunch" is over, I suppose I'd better get up, and try to do something today…...39 degrees outside..YUCK

Two drug OD's last night…..only one was revived…..Number seven fatal was 61 yrs old…..


----------



## Festus56

They work good on routers Dl. Just make sure it can hold the amps of your lathe. They will not work on soft start motors.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I will need to check the old motor then to see.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Matt, I thought of you when I bought this for $20


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, if that is furniture, then I have a million bucks worth of inventory on hand. And Candy keeps hauling in more. Now I just have to find the market.
Marty, Don needs that as a yard ornament. He can tell the Cajuns that it is a peanut harvester.


----------



## DonBroussard

I've lost track of the number of days elapsed since I've cranked the snow blower. Wait, I don't own a snow blower. I did mow the yard and trimmed it today though (no April Fooling!).


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on the next bed


----------



## mojapitt

Little shelf unit progress also


----------



## bandit571

Have the Stanley #4c just about all rehabbed up, waiting on the red paint on the lever cap to dry….

Drawer has been built, now sitting in a forest of clamps and glue…..

Hands smell like cast iron foundry…..and I forgot to strop the sharpened iron..drat.Film after Honey-do Errands are run…


----------



## bandit571

Picked up a bottle of 3in1 oil and a pack of wet-or-dry sandpaper…..need them for sharpening a couple irons….









Side view of the drawer..and 









the inside….one plane does make a bit of shavings..now









Might get to the other one…tomorrow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

After about a 2 mile hike with lots of steps, we're all pooped even the dog. Came back and grilled some thin steaks. Then Liam finally started a fire using his flint and magnesium. More Smores were made and consumed. Then our neighbor in the campground came over with the biggest marshmallows I've ever seen.


----------



## bandit571

Quiet night? Everyone either sick, camping, or at Paddy O'Rourke's Corner Pub? I might go dancing at the Green Dragon, over in Hobbitton , The Prancing Pony over in Bree is a bit too rough a place for me…


----------



## Festus56

We are here. Just watching TV. Have the granddaughter here for a few hours while the kids go out.


----------



## DonBroussard

Watching the second semifinal Final Four game. Congrats to Gonzaga fans.


----------



## mojapitt

I am here. Stiff and sore from a busy but good day.

Mobile view is completely screwed up for my phone on this site.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Mobile view is completely screwed up for my phone on this site.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I noticed that yesterday when I posted the snow blower pic…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Coffee and double chocolate chocolate chip cake is bein' served for breakfast…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What time will you be here with the cake Marty. The kids are hungry.
Yesterday the words kept going all the way right on my phone screen. Same for you all?
Going home this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Good Morning to ya! Why am I up this early, anyway? Ah yes, the Puppy Alarm Clock….

No clue as to what I am doing today…..just like any other day. Pills and a Mountain Dew for brunch…

"That was First Breakfast. What about Second Breakfast, elevens ees, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner, Supper?"


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that cedar bed is awesome. Love it.

Sons and families came up from Tucson, yesterday. They took me out for a birthday meal. Then, Phyl baked a lemon pie and a chocolate one, too. She makes them from scratch. No pudding mixes. Uses real lemons and Ghirardelli dark chocolate. Needless to say, my diet was blown. Not even thinking about checking the blood sugar count for a few days. But it was worth it.

Transferred all the sandpaper, discs and sheets to one of those accordion file doohickies. Now, one of the boys will take the divided box I've used for 30 years home with him. His brother is taking an extra Shopmate work table home.
Thinning the herd, little by little.
Tomorrow I'll start on a rifle case prototype. Got a few new things I've been itching to try. And some new toys to play with.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, we're not in the shire anymore.


----------



## bandit571

I don't know…have you seen my feet…...

Wood work today, or plane rehab…..Hmmmm, not enough room on the bench for both…...


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

One day and counting…


----------



## mojapitt

Small cabinet nearly finished. What do you think of this style of feet?


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, I will see you at Fiddlers Green. One of my favorite poems.


----------



## bandit571

See you at the Prancing Pony…...they sell it in PINTS! The Green Dragon only sells Half Pints…..

Sore right now, may need a pint, or three. Second plane is rehabbed, and the table's base is ready to be glued up, about 3 hours shop time today. That work apron that Marty gave me…..needs to go in the wash, sometime, getting a bit dirty…


----------



## ssnvet

Got a couple hours in on the router table build

Dados went very smoothly and fit nice and tight


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit..









May need some extra hands, come glue up time…

Plane rehab today..









A Shop Cat graced us with his appearance today









Mr. Attitude…


----------



## mojapitt

There, my good deed for the day was not trying to squeeze a 2'x8' sheet of 1/2" plywood into my wife's Monte Carlo. 2 - 2'×4' fit fine, but it cost about $1.50 extra.


----------



## ArlinEastman

My wife is looking to sell several big Black Walnut trees that are from 28" to 35" to help pay for the garage/shop and will be looking for someone who will pay an honest price for them. Stay tuned.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, send me a message on what she wants for them.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I like the style of the feet. I don't like all the different grain directions. It's jarring to my eye. And I can see the fully loaded unit being dragged across an uneven floor and snapping a foot off along the grain.

AKDave posted that LJ Grizzman passed last night. Prayers for the family. :-(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte, I think you need to hide that end grain some how.


----------



## mojapitt

Gains on the bed today. May post it later tonight.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Me three about the grain on the bottom side


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I needed yer wife's Monte Carlo today, had to haul 7 sheets of ply…..


----------



## johnstoneb

My newest granddaughter with grandma. She's nine days old was about a month early. She is in the NICU as of today she has gained back the weight she lost plus 3 oz. Took away the isolette this morning hoping she can regulate her temperature herself. Her big sister conned her grandpa into buying her a small plush penguin so she would have sometihing to keep her company at night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats Bruce.


----------



## Gene01

Congratulations, Bruce.


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats Bruce

Devastating to hear about Grizzman.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Congratulations Bruce, those little rascals are pretty special. Looks like Grandma is pleased also !!!

Was a nice day here, now have thunder showers. Thanks to Stumpy and his rearrangeeritus I helped the space in my shop today. Been needed for some time .

It sounds like the general population is for you changing the legs some there Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats to Bruce and Family! Next thing you know, there will be a couple GrandBRAT Divas working on Grandpa….DAMHIKT….

After much cussing and fussing…









Only messed up the top rail….too late, now. Drawer needed to be planed on the sides, just to slide in….Pine do move…

Worked on building some corner blocks…..figured I had had quite enough "fun" for one day, and closed the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Although I now understand everyone's point about the feet, they ain't coming off. Glued and screwed on. I would have to saw them off.

Another hard lesson learned.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy today. He is improving, but still doesn't have good strength in his legs. He had a follow up MRI and it still shows no more tumors.


----------



## Festus56

Good news about Andy. He sounded good last week when I talked to him.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Bruce and family!
Monte, thanks for the Andy update. 
Beka, happy belated birthday!
Gene and Phyl, happy anniversary!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Hoping Matt has a great outcome with surgery and a speedy recovery

Back to reality. Ugh


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps,

Congratulations Bruce!

Today's the day. Checking in at hospital, my home for the week


----------



## CFrye

God bless you and all your care givers, Matt! Please keep us updated.


----------



## Gene01

> I spoke with Andy today. He is improving, but still doesn t have good strength in his legs. He had a follow up MRI and it still shows no more tumors.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks for the update, Monte. That's great that he's still free of the tumors.



> Gene and Phyl, happy anniversary!
> 
> - CFrye


That's not till 6/14. But, thanks for the congrats. We'll save 'em.
Unless, you are referring to the 2nd anniversary of my 38th birthday, today.

Best wishes and prayers Matt. I do hope they can fully resolve the issue, this time.


----------



## Gene01

> Although I now understand everyone s point about the feet, they ain t coming off. Glued and screwed on. I would have to saw them off.
> 
> Another hard lesson learned.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How about a bit of flat trim?


----------



## CFrye

Well, Gene, if I would have actually read what was written on the calendar I would've known that. Since you're being so kind: Happy second anniversary of your 38th birthday!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Apparently it was a crazy weekend st the FD and this morning seems to be a continuation. Already several calls.
Matt, may the surgeons fix you up so you can get down to the business at hand. Taking care of some girls who need their dad and building a router table.
Happy anniversary Gene…..of your day of birth.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks Bill. It's going to be a quiet one. Plotting out a Fibonacci spiral for an inlay of brass on the prototype rifle case.
Fun times.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hoping for success and a speedy recovery Matt.

Another day to stay in the shop. Cooler and breezy. Chance of rain / snow this evening.

That sounds like fun Gene, waiting to see. Oh and Happy Birthday too !!


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, that would be a good CNC project for me to hire out.


----------



## mojapitt

If I seem distracted, I am. The house I lost 2 years ago has finally been listed for sale. The battle is on to buy it back.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh wow Monte. Good luck in battle.


----------



## bandit571

Um…Monday..again? Shop is closed today….Boss has errands to run…...cloudy mess outside the window….nap a nap…


----------



## Gene01

Monte, it's too much fun to hire it out. It's not all that difficult. I've always been fascinated with the applications of the golden sections. Besides, I don't think there's a CNC within 50 miles.

Like Bill said, good luck. Hope you can get it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Back from Atlanta. This one went really well. Very busy. And I think I may have picked up three new sponsors!

Most of what I do at these shows and store openings is meet "fans." I stand there, smiles, shake hands, get complimented, sign autographs, pose for photos, talk to people about their woodworking, look at photos of their projects, etc. It all sounds great, and it mostly is. But it does feel a little strange at times. People treat you like a celebrity, and I can't help but think how pathetic it is to be a "trade show celebrity." Even REAL celebrities don't want to be "trade show celebrities." Years ago, at a hardware convention, I met former Harlem Globetrotters star, Curly Neil. He was signing autographs is a paint company's booth and looked miserable. The LOW point of his career is the HIGH point of mine!

Anyway, I am always very uncomfortable at public events. But I also know I am very lucky to make a living the way I do. It's stressful, and maybe a little pathetic, but it sure beats flipping burgers or digging ditches.


----------



## Gene01

Good crowd. Doesn't look like the bridge fire kept anyone away.
Congrats on the new sponsors.


----------



## Festus56

Good job Stumpy !! Sponsors will help pay the bills. Looks like you are good at it even if it is uncomfortable.


----------



## CharlesNeil

oh I agree Stumpy, never cared for the celebrity status, but if folks see you on a screen of any type , they seem to
think your not real , then when they see you, they can kinda freak out … 
You certainly seem to have a handle on it


----------



## bandit571

Don't want to…..but some clamps need to come off…..rethinking ( dangerous stuff…)those corner blocks….maybe just glue and screws…..part I WAS going to use as a breadboard edge….warped.

Might work on the top for the table today…nothing else to do, anyway.

CL Columbus, Oh has an Estate Sale next weekend…..about a week before I get paid, normal luck.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Charles- That is a strange thing about human nature. For some reason, everyone we see on any sort of screen somehow becomes a person we are dying to meet in real life. Maybe we can swap stories about weird "fans" you and I have met when I come down your way this year. I'll bring the bourbon


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went car shopping today. Looking for a nice, slightly used car. (I refuse to take a bath on the price by buying new when a used one with a few miles is about 2/3 the price.) Anyway, I was reminded how much I HATE buying a car. People will look you right in the face and lie. You never know who to believe, especially if you're someone like me who knows little abut cars. And I have zero experience in negotiating with a dealer, so I am probably going to over pay. I wish dealers would just mark the prices on all the cars, no haggling, no lying, no pressure, no games. Why can't you just walk in, pick a car, pay the man and drive away without playing games with him, listening to his BS, and wondering if he's trying to rip you off?

And another thing, why does it take so long to make a cake? My wife asked if I wanted cake ten minutes ago, and I said "where is it?" She said it'll be an hour and a half until it's ready. What kind of nonsense is that??? This just isn't my day…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, my wife has cake ready at the house.

First impression of car dealers can cause me to turn around and walk off the lot.


----------



## theoldfart

Just bought a new car on Thursday and I hate the process. They seem to relish making you not trust them! I waited thirteen years to get a new ride, that's how much I hate buying one. Now I have too figure out how to program the damn thing!


----------



## bandit571

How about a PIP?









The top is done, with the first coat…









Home made Kaa-noobie…









Gonna be a LOOOONNNGG Blog later today….


----------



## mojapitt

Still calling for more rain tonight. Still avoiding the "S" word though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my volunteers has been making duck calls and getting better at it. He just showed me his latest one that he made with some ERC I gave him. This is his first with CA finish.


----------



## mojapitt

The market for Duck calls is huge. Just amazes me.


----------



## mojapitt

All votes have been counted. I am going to be lazy tonight. Body is very tired from the weekend.


----------



## mojapitt

Opinion please. Are these just cute or possibly marketable?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy it's easy enough to find out the real prices just tell them you have a family member that works at one of the factories. One of my best friends works at ford and gets the A plan. As soon as you tell them that there is no haggling or anything else that is the price. Save my inlaws about 7000 on there newest car. The father in law bought some ford stock so the mother inlaw told him he needs to be driving a ford if he owns stock. I also play golf with a chevy salesman he issueless funny and his stories are some of the best. We have had a couple conversations about how his pay works it rather interesting and hard to follow.

Monte good luck on the house intrest rates are low right now.

Bandit nice looking project.

Here is what I'm working on








It's 3'x18"x3/4 and oak that I had laying around the pine one met the shop floor at a very high rate of momentum.


----------



## bandit571

> Opinion please. Are these just cute or possibly marketable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Will have to have the Boss look at them…..let you know…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe just cute Monte.

Took me a minute AJ. Had to turn my head to recognize it.


----------



## mojapitt

I mostly think they are cute. As they are, marketable to a small niche. But, since I tend to think too much about things, I am wondering if there is a variation that may work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry it posted sideways I didn't take the pick in panoramic so it posted that way. It took a while to draw it out, 130 points to swing arcs to. I used a edu interactive map to take mileage measurements then divided the widest by the finished width to get the percentage number to divide all the other measurements by. I like math the wife said it looked like a bunch of gibberish. So layer it out the same way I would have metal pipes and elbows made from sheet stock. If you all want I can take pics of my measurement papers and mini map to show the points if anyone wants to make one.


----------



## mojapitt

> Stumpy it s easy enough to find out the real prices just tell them you have a family member that works at one of the factories. One of my best friends works at ford and gets the A plan. As soon as you tell them that there is no haggling or anything else that is the price. Save my inlaws about 7000 on there newest car. The father in law bought some ford stock so the mother inlaw told him he needs to be driving a ford if he owns stock. I also play golf with a chevy salesman he issueless funny and his stories are some of the best. We have had a couple conversations about how his pay works it rather interesting and hard to follow.
> 
> Monte good luck on the house intrest rates are low right now.
> 
> Bandit nice looking project.
> 
> Here is what I m working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s 3×18"x3/4 and oak that I had laying around the pine one met the shop floor at a very high rate of momentum.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Gravity higher there?


----------



## mojapitt

But maybe we should sell them


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that's what I will tell the doc next time I weight in. "I'm not fat it's the higher gravity in Indiana".


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

Phone is being stupid. Can't be me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Congrats Bruce
> 
> Devastating to hear about Grizzman.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Congratulations on the new granddaughter I am quite sure everyone is happy.

So what happened to Grizzman?


----------



## mojapitt

Grossman passed away over the weekend


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

The square one looks like it should be outside by the sidewalk or driveway. The round one is OK to me but the grandkids would have it on its side in a minute looking at it. The other one is a little nicer. A lot of people are liking that kind of new modern look but it does not appeal to me.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Now that is sad. It seemed he was in good health when I talked to him last.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy have you read or reviewed Mortise and Tenon magazine? I'm thinking of buying them but am not real sure yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, the concept that folks here are not "hip" to contemporary style isn't a surprise.

For me in business I have to decide if I can sell it. I have seen things I like go unsold and things I hate go quickly. Some times business is having to root for a team you hate to win. It would be like Randy rooting for the Yankees just because he can make money from it.


----------



## bandit571

How long does it take for BLO to cure? Would like to do a second coat…..sometime in the future…


----------



## bandit571

Was on an errand to DeGraff, OH this morning…..saw a large bird taking off from a field just outside of the town…thought it was just a buzzard, until I saw the white head, and the white tail feathers…..Bald Eagle was out hunting for brunch?

Just wandered down to check on the Brew…..still wet, and sticky…..you can smell the stuff when going down the steps to the shop….Lacquer smells better…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I think it's 24 hours or more for blo depending on coat thickness and weather.


----------



## mojapitt

I have used BLO only a couple times. But 24 hours sounds right.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!

@Candy thanks  it was a good day!

@Gene Happy Belated birthday 

all of my chisels are about back to being sharp, dogs have had their yearly shots, I've started on a prototype ink storage which might start supporting some of my wood working habit, but we'll see. I don't have any expectations of using them for anything other than gifts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I think those lamps look interesting but very modern. I could sell something like that around me if marketed at the right place and the right price (not $1100!). I'm trying to figure out if they have progressively larger holes in each successive piece or if there's a thin LED puck of increasing intensity on each slice?


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye, Fellow Humans and Randy….

Waiting on the Brew before I can do anything else in the shop…..need a spot with more room, before I can post the table as a project. Kind of cramped where it is at…


----------



## mojapitt

The tutorial that I watched showed an acrylic tube in the center that the light goes into. The wood slices are physically glued to the outside of the tube.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, you could make a couple (I like the first one) and market them as desk lamps. Do you get smallish BKP logs/branches? What is the liability connected with selling lamps?


----------



## CharlesNeil

diverlloyd… I get the M&T mag and really like it , for whats it worth


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles that is good enough for me. Now I just need to figure out how to tell the boss I spent $50 on two magazines.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, glad you commented. I always prefer hearing women's opinions on styles over men. Realistically, women choose probably 90% of all furniture sold.


----------



## mojapitt

I do intend to make a couple, at least for show. Hopefully at least bring conversations.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, for the most part they are shown as contemporary style (minimalist). Occasionally in rustic depending on the type of firewood used (yes they are referred to as "firewood lamps"). I am trying to appeal to more than just rustic furniture buyers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte if you want to go geeky the second lamp looks like one of the element stones from the movie "fifth element"


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I like them all. But, I'm a guy. At least, they'd be fun to build. Lots of ways to modify them to suit different applications.


----------



## mojapitt

Besides table/floor lamps, I have seen a few grouped for chandeliers.


----------



## bandit571

Might wander down to the shop in a bit, to check on that table…...


----------



## bandit571

Still tacky to the touch….maybe later I can top-coat it?

Brought the two "Trade Planes" up from the shop, waiting on better light to do a few pictures of the finished planes…

Been charging up ALL the 18v batteries in the shop…takes awhile. 1 done, 1 charging, and 2 to do….might be an all day affair? Might have to get out the second charger….


----------



## mojapitt

I normally don't deal with reclaimed wood. But going to look at some this afternoon. I have a couple projects I can use it on. It's all 2" oak that is being brought up from the Homestake Gold Mine. Supposedly been down there over 100 years. I love wood with a story.


----------



## mojapitt

Where the wood is coming from


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ummm…..is that safe.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not bringing it up. I will get it from here.


----------



## mojapitt

$1 per linear foot. Hopefully some good oak.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, it looks like there could be some good stuff in there, is it white oak or red? I'd certainly power wash that stuff before it touched any of my tools.


----------



## mojapitt

I have never seen it in person. I found out about it about an hour before 2 ladies approached me about projects with reclaimed wood. Decided that it was meant to be.

I will send pictures when I get up there.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, they give tours down to the 7000 ft level. But I won't be part of the tour. Something creepy to me that far below.


----------



## Festus56

Monte what level is that wood from, must be from above the flooded part a few years ago. Looks like nice wood but a little dirty. You should take a tour. I have been down to the 8000 ft. level twice and would go again if given the chance.


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully know more in about 1-1/2 hours


----------



## mojapitt

If you want some of it Mark, let me know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy have you read or reviewed Mortise and Tenon magazine? I m thinking of buying them but am not real sure yet.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I get Mortise & Tenon Magazine, and it is impressive. At first I was put off by the $24/issue price, but they are really books, not magazines. And the quality is excellent. As for the content, it is unsurpassed in the magazine world. I find nearly every single article to be interesting. You will learn many new things from each issue. Even Megan (head of Popular Woodworking) says it's the sort of magazine everyone in her field wishes they could produce (or something like that, I am not quoting her directly).


----------



## Festus56

> If you want some of it Mark, let me know.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would like some if it is not to bad. Will be that way the middle of next month and plan on stopping and raiding your wood pile also. As the plans right now we will have the trailer so would have some room.


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are to buy a couple hundred feet if it's decent. I would only need a third of that for the projects.


----------



## bandit571

Trade Planes have had their picture taken..









Look a little better..









The Millers Falls No.9, Type 4…and









The Stanley No.4c, G12-004

A small can of gloss Poly has been bought for the table, along with 2 brushes….waiting on the BLOto cure a bit better.


----------



## Festus56

Those planes cleaned up nice Bandit, looks good.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A guy from a different shift told me this morning that he is buying a 4×8 CNC router, if I ever need anything cut. He makes stuff out of polyethylene plastic for fire trucks and command vehicles. That might come in handy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd go down to 7000 feet, maybe even 8000.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason, I am having trouble just staying awake. Only thing I have done today was walk into wallmart, buy the finishing stuff, and walk out…..too tired for much else….Get-up-n-go has left the building..

Any word from Matt?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


This is the one I like better. Not round, not square and not quite a triangle so it me it looks nicer and the light seems to glow on it better also.


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, needs pressure washed.



















Me too right now


----------



## Doe

Monte, the lamps were on my list of cool things I'd like to try (I think I saw something similar on instructables a while ago). Even more so now because I can see the resemblance to the fifth element stones . . . and maybe because of the price tag.


----------



## mojapitt

Green kool-aide box arrived.



















Odd thing about it, I cancelled the order last November. They sent it to me and they haven't charged me for it yet. Hmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Instructables is where I saw the tutorial


----------



## CFrye

I'll pay you what you have in it, Monte!


----------



## Doe

Arlin, I saw a lathe lean bar in American Woodturner and thought it would be helpful for any of your vets with balance problems.


----------



## Festus56

Nice bunch of wood and a free sander. That is a good day !!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, sounds like you may have gotten the best deal of all from that promotion. My wife bought mine for my birthday and was only charged when it shipped. That you haven't been at all suggests you might not be unless you remind them. The reclaimed oak looks good, dirty, but good.


----------



## mojapitt

She said that some of it may be mahogany. She said that she had a pile also of some weird Australian wood. Told her I would be back for the weird Australian wood.


----------



## theoldfart

Any word on Matt?


----------



## mojapitt

Haven't heard from Matt. Maybe Marty has contact info?


----------



## bandit571

Miss Meow-meow has had her kittens today…..thanks to Shop Cat…

Supper/Snack is done….might wander down to try to finish a table…..

Not much else going on, around here…


----------



## mojapitt

Cold wind tonight. Not happy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, I saw a lathe lean bar in American Woodturner and thought it would be helpful for any of your vets with balance problems.
> 
> - Doe


Doe

THat article was in the AAW magazine I just got and saved it for later. Thank you so much for thinking of us.

Monte

I think you are going to be quite surprised at what you find in that pile. I am thinking it may have some maple in there also.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks for the input stumpy.

Monte I think everyone has missed out on a big you suck. Take some pics of the weird Aussie wood please.

So there is a auction a hour away that has a sawstop and a jet joined and some powermatic stuff. But that's a far drive and I may not be able to get back for a auction later that night that has a gijoe figure that would complete a set for me. I'm torn between the two since I lost at a auction tonight and if the wife wasn't hovering over my shoulder I would have kept bidding. It was for a mirka dust collection system with 2 3m sanding blocks and two respirators. I should have bid more then I did.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the weird Australian wood is Jaharah (?). It fits the description. Not much Australian wood found in these parts though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you saying there was weird Aussie wood in the mine.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, it came from the mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be super cool Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Jarrah timber. Monte if it's jarrah I'm very interested in a couple hundred feet or more of it. Looks like a good wood to play around with.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Greetings and salutations…. Monte what you saved on the sander, you should spend on the dust extractor…

Not a fan of the weird lamp things. Of course if they sell, who cares?

Congratulations Bruce.

Sad about Grizzman

Sometimes the big guy whispers and I don't listen and then He gets a bit louder, then He smacks me upside the head.
This pneumonia is not getting better very quickly. Of course, I don't 'rest' well.

Finally made it into the shop to put this together…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

And Bill - it's the 30" fence. Which is plenty. I can't even begin to explain the 'wow' factor of having a nice cabinet saw. Almost purrs… and 220…...

The instructions were bar none the best assembly instructions I've ever followed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra nice looking saw and good luck on the pneumonia. I'm sure I'm still getting over mine still have a good cough but not what it was. My wife's boss is her crossfit buddy she is on her third round of meds for it and of course she hasn't slowed down to rest at all.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Oh yeah, Monte you SUCK.

But I have something weird going on that may have interesting results. 
I ordered the Sawstop from a company in Toronto. 10 days after I had placed the order I get a call from them saying that it was back ordered, so sorry etc etc. I checked with Lee Valley, they had them in stock, so I canceled the one from Toronto and have all the emails etc. My visa was never charged.

One from Lee Valley arrived, and there it is! 
Then I get an email from the Toronto company yesterday that my Sawstop has shipped!!!!!
Of course it crossed my mind not to call them, but I did call, left a message and sent and email that has not been answered. Which is typical of my whole experience with that company.
I called and put a freeze on my credit card in case they try to charge me for the order I canceled.

Two Sawstops??


----------



## mojapitt

A well-written manual is always wonderful. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, it seems to be the winter of 'crap that drags on forever'


----------



## diverlloyd

"Free is my favorite word" should be on a t-shirt I would buy it but it would be better is it was free.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, my understanding of Jarrah, it's strong and weather resistant. So it would probably be a good wood down there. She said that it's a brownish -burnt orange color.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let us know how you like THEM!
Yeah, 30" would be plenty for me too.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Will do. So far, I've turned it on and made two cuts. Even I'm not stubborn enough to fire up machinery when I feel like garbage. But what does a nice shiny new saw require? A new shop dog of course….


----------



## Momcanfixit

This is Ace, our eight week old border collie. He's not helping in the 'getting rest' department, but there's never a best time to get a puppy. Smart as a whip. Of course Barney hadn't set the bar very high when he was around.


----------



## mojapitt

I want a big tablesaw. Like 5hp with 12" blade. Autofeed. Just saying.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah that would be the stuff monte it's very rot and insect resistant. The color on wood data base looks amazing. I would rather use that then the old growth oak that I have for my rocking chair. The wifey just gave me a lumber allowance for some curly cherry but I may look around for some of that jarrah now.


----------



## mojapitt

Great dog. My wife wants one just like him.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Bill - I bought the industrial mobile base with the conversion kit. That thing rocks. I push the hydraulic foot pedal, then I can wheel the saw EASILY to where I want it, push another lever, and it settles back to the floor without a sound. The saw itself has a small footprint - but with the extension table it takes up a fair amount of real estate.


----------



## Momcanfixit

We had a border collie twenty years ago. Smart dogs. Lots of training required but have wanted another one for awhile.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed - the little darling will want out in a few hours….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sandra if you decide to train your puppy for agility competitions let me know I'm friends with a multitime national champion trainer. One of her dogs just won again in a large competition. Either way though that's a pretty little puppy.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy - I was in HD buying an extension cord for work a few months ago. Dressed in my all grown up clothes. I was chatting with one of the employees when a lady walked past me, stopped and took a look at me and then asked, "Are you the clothespin lady?" Strange.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Thanks - we did flyball with our last border collie, but not agility. No time for either until hubby retires. He keeps putting it off.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Okay, now I'm really really going to bed.

Good night.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Goodnight CPL.


----------



## Festus56

Never know what might come from that mine. They used the best of everything. My big bench came from the old pattern shop there. Well built and has a big Emmert Patternmakers Vise on it.

Nice saw Sandra, will make your shop time even better. Get well and go play. Nice pup too. I like Collies.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, they have some 12"×12" oak beams setting there. I chose not to try to lift them.


----------



## bandit571

Great looking pup!...

First coat of poly is on….meh, will let it cure all the way out, before I rub it down…


----------



## MustacheMike

Nice pup Sandra. We have had several Australian Shepherds. (Stumpy has one as well). They are similar to Border Collies. Our current one is seven months old and going through the rebellious teenager stage. Looks like your dog has some nice sharp puppy teeth that will soon need to come out. Oh well just let him chew on the new SawStop while he is teething!


----------



## MustacheMike

Speaking of dogs. To any of you have a "shop dog"? Or let your dog out in the shop? I would love the companionship in the shop but I have been afraid of the sound and especially the saw dust as dogs are constantly sniffing.


----------



## Doe

Monte, you suck. Australia has some amazing wood. Jarrah is used for many things including floors and fences - it's very hard stuff. I've turned some lovely bottle stoppers with it.

Sandra, Ace will keep the bunch of you in line. After having three Border Collies, just looking at the picture is making me tired.

Mike, I didn't like having the boys in the shop. They usually came in when they had to go out and would sit patiently behind the lathe collecting wood chips until I noticed (Border Collie mind control doesn't work as well in the basement, I guess). I was afraid someone would get a chip in his eye.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, they are great dogs. Just a bit to high energy for me.


----------



## Gene01

Australian dogs and Australian wood. Neat.


----------



## Momcanfixit

High energy for sure.

Mike - I'm trying to get Ace used the shop, would love to have him out there but not necessarily when the machinery is going….

Busy training the trainers at the moment. David is great with animals. He'll be my right hand man as much as a twelve year old can be.

A tired border collie is a good border collie. A bored border collie is a disaster on wheels. We have a list of words posted around the house to teach him so that we'e consistent. When he's old enough he'll run with Mr. 74 and hopefully do agility or flyable.


----------



## rhybeka

have that same issue with a bored beagle, Sandra! Learned my lesson the hard way… still trying to overcome the rebellious teenager phase…though she's going on 5 years old in July. /sigh/

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Thought I would go accomplish something in the shop before taking wife to the dentist. I changed my mind. More coffee.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mike mine is my shop buddy. I leave the garage door open and she is free to do as she wishes. So that is usually laying in a shaving pile outside of the door and when a machine gets turned on she leaves and goes to the yard and suns herself. Then after the machine is off she comes back and if we have been out there to long or I space off into my own little world she will let me know it's time to go in. She also lets me know when it's lunch time and if I'm using the oven to cook she is my timer with about a 95% success rate.


----------



## mojapitt

While I am contemplating nuclear physics I was wondering if you folks make or buy your dowel pins?


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I did send message to salvage lady to see how much Australian wood she had left. Haven't heard from her yet.


----------



## bandit571

The dogs here don't like the Dungeon Shop…..but









I do have a "Shop Cat" , with an attitude…...


----------



## johnstoneb

Sandra You will really like that Sawstop. It is a very well made saw and then has the safety.


----------



## bandit571

Mountain Dew isn't helping this morning….44 degrees outside….up way too early, thanks to the Puppy Alarm Clocks running across me…

New washer will not spin out a wet, heavy blanket…...Craig to check into that..

Any word on Matt this morning?


----------



## firefighterontheside

My old dog loved the shop. Slept right by the running jointer. New dog won't have any part of it.


----------



## Gene01

Sure hope Matt is doing well. Maybe electronics are not allowed where he is?

Our dogs don't seem to be shop dogs. In the winter, the door is closed. In the summer, they just wander in and out. 
Old Sarge, RIP, would scratch at the door and, when I let him in, he'd need a few ear scratches and then find a spot to lay. He didn't like the planer. All I had to do was get close to it and, he was gone.

Tuned up the saws yesterday. They got new blades, too. So, I've got a few to send out for sharpening. 
Pulled the rough walnut for the rifle case prototype. Got some of it trued. Today, the rest gets done. 
Think I'll divide the top into three raised maple panels with a couple flat dividers. Not sure yet. The corners will get dovetail keys. Probably maple, as well. 
Might have some pictures later.


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Looks to be the first of several warm days in a row. Going to mow the lawn today when is dries up a bit.

Never had a shop dog. The kids dogs would wander around when they were here but never stayed in the shop.

I usually make my own dowel pins. Easier to keep track of longer ones and cut them to the length I need.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I've never had a need for dowels but I think I would make my own. Nuclear physics is a interesting subject to ponder upon and thank you for messaging the salvage lady hopefully there is a bunch.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ I've only worked two days so far this week and i'm already ready to be done!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> DL, my understanding of Jarrah, it s strong and weather resistant. So it would probably be a good wood down there. She said that it s a brownish -burnt orange color.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Jarrah is prized amount turners especially if it is burl. If you google it you will find that the Auzzies love their wood to.

Also since I have a lathe I make my own Dowels and now that you have one you can to.


----------



## mojapitt

The salvage lady wasn't sure how much she has. Said she charges $3 per linear foot (I suspect that the price increased some after I showed interest). But she gets more stacks in each week, varies what's in the loads.


----------



## theoldfart

Still no word from Maineiac Land?


----------



## bandit571

Second coat of Poly Gloss is now dry….time to post as a Project?









Maybe?


----------



## Festus56

Anyone ever made a paper saw blade? Saw a video where a guy was cutting thin wood etc. with a paper cutout. Had to try one last evening. The regular paper (.004") worked for a bit on a thin pine strip before it had a come apart. Then made one from thicker poster board (.01") and it cuts oak. Not real straight but it did cut.


----------



## rhybeka

@Mark - Wow!

I have kind of a dumb question. Do diamond stones ever wear out? I have a four set given to me by my BIL which he used for knife sharpening - how hard and how long I'm not entirely sure. They've been with me for about 3 years. I ask because the coarse stone seems to take FOREVER for technically being a ~250 grit stone. Might just be me or my chisels may be that out (I wouldn't think but mebbe) so I thought I'd ask to be sure there's no other way to figure out if the stone is just worn down/out.  Heck, I may've even asked this before! Getting old ya know


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte was the oak you got from her 8/4?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, 8/4.
Calculated out, I spent $0.40 per board foot.


----------



## ksSlim

Becka, I've had my DMTs for 8 yrs. sharpen at least 24 plane irons each month and a dozen chisels.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta show some customers different woods I have this afternoon.


----------



## diverlloyd

If the jarrah is the same size I'm still interested.


----------



## mojapitt

It's either 4×4's or 6×6's


----------



## diverlloyd

Ok and those are some pretty slabs you have there monte.


----------



## CharlesNeil

a little inspiration if you like period furniture , video is not the best, poor lighting and we had to film with a phone, but , my daughter and i did a 2 week new england tour, checking out museums and so forth, 
i have some of the Goddard / Townsend pieces in process as we speak,....you might enjoy…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cutting wood with paper…..insanity!

Yay, I sold my log splitter. Truck is back in the garage.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, that's a great table. Where does it go?


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka they can wear out if the user is hard on them and what type of diamond they are made out of. They can also clog up most oils are to thick at the molecular level and don't get between the valleys of the diamonds. It's best to use a oil designed for the plates if you don't like using water around your metal tools windex also works well. I bought some of the cheap harborfreight ones to take the rust off and start flattening the back. I can't remember which diamonds are the best but the lesser of them will actually break off making smaller contact points causing the plate to act more like a higher grit then it is and cutting slower. I would clean the plate off very well and give it another go around to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Festus56

That is some neat furniture Charles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Right beside MY side of the bed..is where it will be heading..


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice video Charles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good spot Bandit.


----------



## Gene01

That's one fine table, Bandit. You did good.


----------



## bandit571

DL seems to be sending a bunch of bad storms up my way? Trying to send them on up to Stumpy's neck of the woods…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice saw, Clothespin Lady!

When I got my SawStop I told them I wanted the same one Charles Neil has- the 5hp Industrial with the extra long fence. It's way more than I need, but just because Charles is a far better craftsman, doesn't mean he should have a better saw than I have


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit I didn't send it to you it has sent around me. They called for bad storms so I put all the food I had layed out to grill. It's bright and sunny out the rain we had lasted all of two minutes. Really upsetting I had left over taco stuff instead of a pepper jack cheeseburger,corn on the cob,asparagus,sweet potato wedges,mac and cheese and baked beans. That sounds like a lot but it would be small portions for me and the veggies for the wife with extra for her lunch.


----------



## rhybeka

It's clouding over with some icky looking cloud banks. Storms hopefully not until 8:30pm. We shall see.

@Slim&DL thanks guys - I've been using simple green cut with water when I use them but I haven't ever done more cleaning than that. They're DMT stones, probably like what Slim has. I'll just keep on keeping on with them and use rougher grit sandpaper when necessary. 

The saw is nice, 74, but I like the puppy better


----------



## mojapitt

My first base I made for the big Starburst tabletop bowed with the weight of the 1" thick plywood alone. So beef was needed. I think it will hold now.





































2"x4-1/2" beams added to the top. The bottom cross member is 2-1/2"×6".


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

The table came out really nice.

Monte

I am thinking you need to buy as much as possible of all she has on all the woods. At that price you can not go wrong.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, one of my teenagers is going to pressure wash it Friday morning. If it looks good, then I will buy a bunch for storage.


----------



## bandit571

We be getting pounded up here…..lots of noise, decent "light show" and a bunch of rain…..Daughter had some Hail down her way….Just good old April Showers…


----------



## mojapitt

Um, I got a sunburn


----------



## Momcanfixit

Beka - I have the DMT stones and they seem fine. I don't have much to compare them too. I get out my Worksharp usually and it makes quick work of sharpening.

Of course every time I use it, I get the smell of weed from it, which reminds me that I likely bought it from a druggy thief….

Worked on my Delta planer today. Changed out the blades. With great patience and not quite right jigs I managed to set them. Adjusted the feed roller tension, cleaned up the anti-kickback fingers. Fired it up and it purrs like a kitten. Okay maybe a screaming tiger. But it's working great. Almost ready to start production again.

Bruce - I'm thrilled already with how solid it is. I made a few cuts already and no comparison with 110v that I had before.

And Stumpy everyone knows it's not the size of the saw….


----------



## Momcanfixit

Snowed here today, wore my down coat and winter boots….


----------



## mojapitt

I really like my 3hp 220V saw. Just wish it was a 5hp. I like my Delta planer.


----------



## mojapitt

Hope not to use the "S" word again till next season.


----------



## JL7

Hey all…..

Here's a shop tour video for ya 74…...this is the fastcap guy who sells Kaizen foam….

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbm-VQ96fXU&feature=youtu.be&utmsource=FastCap&utmcampaign=36a7730e23-2SLHome+Workshop20170405&utmmedium=email&utmterm=0_8c1f8244f9-36a7730e23-412267809

Nice score on on the SawStop!! nice.

And Monte….nice score on the mine timbers….just need to get the grit out out first…....but nice…...

Great video Charles….learned a lot….can't wait to see the clock build….

Hoping Matt is doing well…......


----------



## mojapitt

How is life in Minnesota Jeff?


----------



## mojapitt

Customer wants a pair of glider chairs. Anyone got a favorite style to share?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Jeff.

Never built a glider but thinking about one myself.

Did you ever get a coffee table cribbage board done Monte?


----------



## JL7

> How is life in Minnesota Jeff?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd like to tell ya it's stress free…...but it is mostly good…..

Hey Mark….that paper cutting wood thing is a bit on the bizarre side…...wow….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wanted to build a love seat glider, but Cindy didn't want one, so I didn't.
Gonna install bar cabinets tomorrow, but I have to finish making a few doors and shelves first.
We are supposed to have a few flurries around tomorrow. It was 60 this morning and it is 43 now and very windy.


----------



## bandit571

Well, project is done….now what to do…..have a few scraps left over…but nothing being planned out. About like a "Writer's Block" for a woodworker. Maybe put the tools back in their places, sharpen a few….any ideas/suggestions for what the Dungeon Shop could conjure up?

Monte: single seat glider? Or the ones like two benches that swing in a framework? Or, just a bench that has four metal straps that support it up off a frame under the seat? The only porch "glider" I've ever built, hung by a few chains from the porch ceiling.


----------



## bandit571

Evening, Jeff…


----------



## mojapitt

They want 2 single seat gliders that resemble my rocking chairs.

Rockers will come back to haunt me.


----------



## JL7

Bill…...hoping you get snow….and keep it…it's been pretty nice here considering…....

Hey Bandit…...


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, haven't got to the cribbage coffee table yet. Still on the list though.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I still don't have a lathe yet. Haven't gotten over the grumpy PO'd mode from trying to buy one. It's coming though.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Where's Matt?


----------



## ssnvet

Here I am. Surgurey Monday went well. Had a couple rough spots after, but feeling much better today. May go home tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Matt welcome back, glad to hear you are on the mend. Hoping this got you all fixed up.

Going to be a warm day, maybe mid 70's. Should be nice day to do some finishing.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Matt. Good to hear you're doing better. Hope it's fixed for good.

Got a couple really rough walnut boards ready for final thicknessing. These boards are cupped, twisted, lacking any straight edges and each varies in thickness. The planer sled, my homemade track saw and old bones got a workout yesterday. More today. But, this stuff is beautiful. Hopefully, everything will be ready to make final dimension cuts by tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Great news Matt. Hopefully your daughter is doing better as well.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, someone forgot to pay the heating bill….cold and nasty outside….with a wind advisory thrown in…Wind Chills in April?

Might inventory the scrap/leftover pile, just to see IF there is something in there I can conjure up out of the mess….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

On the glider chairs I believe you can buy the parts at Woodcraft or Rockler I do not remember which. They also show pictures of them at the same time.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit I could use a chisel holder  working on one in sketchup at least - saw a youtube video of one I like. just takes time.

just figured out how to put songs on my Apple watch so I don't have to lug my phone around the gym. Cool!


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, glider hardware is ordered. Just looking for cool ideas.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: get ahold of Morris, I can't get onto his site…..some blurb comes up as needing authorization /name and password? Was just on there about noonish…..something ain't right.


----------



## bandit571

weird just typed in the addy for TPW….came right up, and I got in…..maybe the "other" way I have been using for a few MONTHS has been hacked?

Off the the land of Hobbits and Dwarves…..later…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Matt, good to hear from ya. Hoping Mary has improved as well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got the bar project about finished. Got a few more pieces to put up, but waiting for Tyson to get some stuff done. He stained it a nice walnut color. Looks pretty good.


----------



## theoldfart

Good to hear Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Good to hear from ya, Matt!


----------



## DIYaholic

*MATT!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!


----------



## bandit571

A Matt sighting, and Randy sighting? Then I just now looked out my window…..and saw a Bald Eagle flying by over the tree tops…...strange day indeed…


----------



## CFrye

Matt! Glad to hear from you! Hope you do get to go home tomorrow! Please let us know how Mary is doing. 
Randy! We went to Home Depot yesterday and didn't see you! Some curly maple found it's way into the van. 
One of my co-workers is having the same problem as I, with doctor's rearranging previously scheduled appointments that have already been work scheduled around. Grrrr We commiserate with each other.
Anyone here have that happen?


----------



## mojapitt

I thought that's just normal for doctors?


----------



## mojapitt

They certainly don't schedule around patients needs anymore


----------



## firefighterontheside

On the flip side, Cindy has patients show up 90 minutes early and get very upset when they aren't see immediately.


----------



## bandit571

Suppose I should get up and see about cooking supper…...sometime today….
nasty, UGLY day outside….may go back and hibernate til spring actually gets here…


----------



## mojapitt

Washed a few boards.





































Any guesses?


----------



## JL7

Hey Matt….good to hear…..hope you're home soon…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kinda looks like WRC.


----------



## JL7

Monte - how's the weight of boards? Maybe take a slice off the end..?


----------



## mojapitt

Up close, the one on the left looks like WRC. It's also significantly lighter than the other 2.


----------



## JL7

You got some interesting stuff there Monte…...some nice colors….enjoy.


----------



## mojapitt

Board #1 I would almost guarantee to be WRC.










Board #3 is a lot heavier and smells completely different. No clue what it is.










Board #2 is friggin' heavy and I am not carrying it that far.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the behind the bar cabinet. Mini fridge goes in the hole. Also the bar with stain. I like the color.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The color of that end grain looks also like Doug fir.


----------



## JL7

Hey Bill….nice work as usual! That's quite a project…....

Monte…#3 could be white oak…..


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice looking bar Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. It was a good project for me to do. Some things I would do different, especially with the bar top. I wouldn't make it with 3/4" wood again. Cups too easily.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Jeff.

Interesting to see what kind of mixture of wood you have Monte.

Nice bar Bill, looks good. Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## rhybeka

FINISHed sharpening all eight chisels- 3 still don't want dont want to fit on their handles.









PRETTy sharp i think - first time stropping


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from here.

Got absolutely NADA done today….maybe the same tomorrow. Might take a week off from the shop, while the brain cell recovers….


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, you can take some time, but igor and fat old Tom need the work.

Bill, the bar and cabinet look great. A well seasoned 8/4 wouldn't cup. But, I'd still rip it a couple times and glue it back.

Beka, they look sharp from here.


----------



## rhybeka

i'm hopeful they'll work ok on 1/2" ply. I'm doing some rabbets for an ink pad holder prototype I'm working on!

TGIF!

@Bill that bar looks awesome 

@Matt glad to hear you're mostly in the clear - hopefully it stays that way!

alright - better get back to work


----------



## bandit571

Mornin ta ye, Fellow Humans & Randy…..

Woke up to a "dusting" of that white crap outside….YUCK. darn Ohio Weather….


----------



## Gene01

Beka, the glue in plywood will dull the chisel quickly.


----------



## mojapitt

Being at work is painful today. 80° and sunny. Should be home in the shop.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Being at home is painful today, 34 degrees and snowing! Didn't get enough sleep last night, apparently it was a game with the plow drivers to see who could unnecessarily dump the most salt on a 33 degree road. After all if they don't use it all up, they don't get to cry poor and up everyone's taxes yet again next year! My lack of sleep coupled with the weather put me in a less than chipper mood this morning, my wife asked if woke up on the wrong side of the bed, nope. I woke up on the wrong side of the Mason Dixon line this morning.


----------



## Gene01

> Being at work is painful today. 80° and sunny. Should be home in the shop.
> 
> - Monte Pittmftreean


I feel for ya. But, you're off tomorrow, right?

Yeti, that ain't right. 
BTW, could you talk a bit about your chain saw mill depicted in your avatar. I need one like that.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I remember ya'll telling me so earlier I'm not sure I want to mess with all of the table saw adjustments since I don't have a fence on my table saw right now. I'm using a piece of scrap ply since I only needed to make a few cuts for the box exterior. I guess i could just adjust that and cut the rabbets with that.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, what's that old saying…pay me now or pay more later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Gene, it's a beam machine, the cheapest I could find to try milling timbers. It rides on a 2×4 screwed to the log or cant, you have to get everything as level as possible and there's a tiny bubble level on the thing you have to watch while cutting. That particular saw is only 54cc and does OK in soft wood but a very sharp chain is imperative, the bar is clamped by two screws in the beam machine. It's a very simple concept and has to be the slowest way to try this but it's also the least expensive.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice spring day here, 73 deg. and partly cloudy. Cooler for the weekend.

Maybe have to get the bike out for a ride.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I not only have to work the weekend, I am the on-call person.


----------



## CFrye

Um…
I'm on call this weekend, too, Monte. Please explain how you work *AND* be the on call person? If you need you, do you call or text yourself? Beeper?
Purdy wood ya got there. Maybe the mystery wood is WAW?
Good looking bunch of chisels, Beka!
Bar looks sweet, Bill. 
I love looking at snow, in pictures. Y'all stay warm.


----------



## CFrye

Oh, I got home from work last night and Jim took me to the shop to show me the birthday present he bought himself, a pair of kayaks!









The other one is still in its wrapper. Somebody got some new clothes and did NOT like what the size tag read. Liked even less the fact that they fit! *Two* somebodies are gonna hafta get a whole lot more flexible to get in and outta them things without serious damage!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa!


----------



## mojapitt

Jim's back must feel better if he is going kayaking


----------



## bandit571

Pictures, or it didn't happen…..when you get them "boats" in the water….video would be better…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, I am the "charge" person this weekend. So I am on call when I am not on duty.


----------



## Festus56

Enjoy the boats Candy and Jim. I am with Bandit, we like pictures !!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, mudflap.. I really like the caster base on the chair, must be an original design


----------



## mojapitt

That is a cool idea for the office chair. Maybe market it as "Minimalist " furniture


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Board #1 I would almost guarantee to be WRC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board #3 is a lot heavier and smells completely different. No clue what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board #2 is friggin heavy and I am not carrying it that far.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


First what is WRC?

The first board looks like old growth Dog fir I do not know the other one


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Oh, I got home from work last night and Jim took me to the shop to show me the birthday present he bought himself, a pair of kayaks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is still in its wrapper. Somebody got some new clothes and did NOT like what the size tag read. Liked even less the fact that they fit! *Two* somebodies are gonna hafta get a whole lot more flexible to get in and outta them things without serious damage!
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

Does Jim have a big enough shoe horn to get him in there. lol

Bill

Good work on the cabinets for sure. I will need to build some for the shop sometime, but think I will cheat and use Krag k5


----------



## mojapitt

It's western red cedar Arlin.

One of the teenagers hopefully washed the rest of the boards today. So I will see what the rest look like.


----------



## ssnvet

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like home!


----------



## Festus56

Great to hear you are home Matt. Here is to a complete and speedy recovery!!


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, glad you're home! Stay away from popcorn and strawberries and you'll be healed up in no time. Hope the nasty weather is done in your neck of the woods for the rest of the season, no one needs to be dealing with that while on the mend.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, glad you are home


----------



## CFrye

Welcome Home, Matt!


----------



## JL7

Great to hear you are home Matt…..hopefully you can rest a bit…..


----------



## Gene01

Glad you're home, Matt. Now, rest.


----------



## bandit571

Great to have ya home, Matt…

Day Two of the vacation from the shop….tuning up a couple planes to get them ready to go back to work….SBCSU has a plan, of sorts…..will "sit" on it, for a little while. More details as I get them…


----------



## mojapitt

Drying after being washed. At a glace, I see nothing that screams out of oak or mahogany. I see a lot that look like western red cedar, Douglas fir and possibly pine.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

Looking forward to you completely well and getting your daughter there at home as well and her complete recovery.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt!!

@Candy I may jealous! Been wanting a set of those since last year! Have Lots of fun in them!!

TO clean or not to clean…guess I better get moving!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Matt, good to hear. Now get some rest.
Not surprising Monte. Still, neat wood with a great story.


----------



## mudflap4869

I'll have you know that the caster base is an original design by a master craftsman. Candy liked it so much that I had to design one for her chair. Why toss out a good chair when you can cobble something together out of junk.


----------



## mojapitt

The big star has started. Yes, you'll probably hear my rambling all the way through assembly.


----------



## rhybeka

I think most of the cleaning is done for the evening. Lily seems to think she should go back out for the umpteenth time. Just realized it's after nine pm! Mom and dad will be here with the niece and nephew by 9:30am! kind of excited - kinda anxious. hopefully all will go well


----------



## Gene01

Keep those pictures coming, Monte.

Below is the start of the prototype gun case. Sides and ends are walnut. The maple will be a raised panel and dovetail keys for the corners. The pile on the right is the hardware and toys to help install it.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I am very interested to see the brass inlays.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Friday date night is done, time for a beer or two.

Watching and listening Monte.

Pretty nice pile of wood for a prototype Gene. Anxiuos to see the good ones !!


----------



## mojapitt

> Good Evening All,
> 
> Watching and listening Monte.
> 
> - Festus56


Let me apologize in advance then for some of the things you may hear.


----------



## bandit571

Can't be any worse than what goes on in the Dungeon Shop…


----------



## mudflap4869

Candy ordered a top belt for the (new) 1956 model ShopSmith. We got it into position and found that the upper part didn't work. Took the cover off and found that the original belt had finally given up the ghost. I see why he sold it, you have to dismantle it to replace that belt. Stay tuned for words worse than Shucky Darn. 
The other SS is a 1955 model, so the manual we have will cover both. Done cussed the first one for a while, and will have to cuss it some more when we tackle fixing it again. Every day is a new adventure into insanity.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I am very interested to see the brass inlays.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nothing special Monte. Just 1/4" brass rod dots arranged in loose spirals across the front. It's more for the enjoyment of the process of plotting them out. Not sure if they'll look good, or not. But, it's just a prototype. 


> Pretty nice pile of wood for a prototype Gene. Anxiuos to see the good ones !!
> 
> - Festus56


Mark, the first "good one" will be mesquite. The 2nd will be olive wood. My brother ( the "customer") tells me he has a stack of 10', 4/4 by 12". Cut off his ranch in WY. 
Need a prototype because I'm trying out some ideas and hardware I've not used before. And walnut, maple and oak was all I had available in anything long enough. I'll have a nice box when it's done. But, what does one do with a 42×6x10 box? Don't own a long gun. Gave them to our sons. Maybe one of them can use the box.

Jim, don't envy you. Replacing that upper belt can be a bear. You'll likely never need to do it again, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene…..buy a long gun clearly.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene…..buy a long gun clearly.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Might get me a 22 LR plinker. Any suggestions?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe something in a .223?

Marnin ta ye…...GrandBRAT and an Egg Hunt today…...twas a yard sale this morning that even had "Tools".....45 miles one way is a bit too far, just for junk….

Looked over the stack of leftovers….then looked at the handsaws hanging everywhere…Hmmmmmwill need to find a spot to put…something…..stay tuned..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, how about a pair of Desert Eagles?


----------



## CFrye

> mesquite olive wood walnut, maple and oak
> 
> Jim, don't envy you. Replacing that upper belt can be a bear. You'll likely never need to do it again, though.
> - Gene Howe


Gene, let me know next time you're gone to Tucson. I'll lighten your scrap box for you. 
Any tips for the belt replacement, other than hearing protection?


----------



## ssnvet

> Gene…..buy a long gun clearly.
> - firefighterontheside





> Might get me a 22 LR plinker. Any suggestions?
> - Gene Howe


A Marlin 60 or Ruger 10-22 with a 4x scope will keep you entertained for quite a while. Let all cans and squirrels beware!


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I have a .22 cal pellet rifle and it's a blast and shoots at 1400 fps with the light ammo and about 1100 with the heavy ammo. Nice,quiet and explodes the little green army men I shoot at from 30 yards. Oh ammo is cheap.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cloudy with chance of rain today and tomorrow a chance of snow. Guess it is not summer yet.

22 plinkers are fun and usually cheap to shoot. I have a couple but haven't used them for a few years now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lloyd, that sounds pretty stout for a pellet gun, what make and model is it. I paid nearly $200 for a pretty nice GAMO about 12 years ago but it'll only push a .177 pellet at 1000fps, a .22 at 1400fps would pack quite a bit more punch!


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I am hoping to go wood shopping at salvage yard again Tuesday afternoon. Try to get some of the Australian wood. See if it's what they think it is.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on lunch to settle down. Egg Hunt is over with…what a mob..

Brother had a bolt action .22 LR, with scope way back when…..worked nicely on Gophers ( 4 legged kind, of course)

Shop time? The Boss wants a box opened, and the contents assembled…..another Gazebo…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

Back in the Air Force the Wing had a big Gazebo that was 100' round and had 5 BBQ pits around the center which the smoke went up the open center. They had fold down screens from the top of the openings every 8' and in winter a drop down sheet of 1" plywood to keep it warm or the winds out. Really snazzy place.

I would love to have one half that size for when anyone comes over there is a place to always use.


----------



## Gene01

> mesquite olive wood walnut, maple and oak
> 
> Jim, don't envy you. Replacing that upper belt can be a bear. You'll likely never need to do it again, though.
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Gene, let me know next time you re gone to Tucson. I ll lighten your scrap box for you.
> Any tips for the belt replacement, other than hearing protection?
> 
> - CFrye


No suggestions, Candy. I've never had to replace one. I'm just going on what the big boys say over on the SS forum. You might post over there.
Here is a helpful site.

No trip scheduled anytime soon. But, I've noticed that the snake population increases when we're gone.

Thanks guys, for the firearm suggestions. Monte, a 50 Cal. Is a bit more than a plinker. Doubt I could heft and hold one long enough to get a bead on anything.

Matt, the Marlin is more what I'm looking for.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, with a desert eagle, pin point accuracy isn't quite as important


----------



## bandit571

Well, it IS up….need to install the screens yet









I am soaked, lot of ladder work, too.

taking a break….


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte 
A desert eagle is a stump remover


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeti it's a gamo big cat. I upgraded the spring and polished it, filled in the stock and did some trigger work along with a bigger scope. If I would have looked into it I would have went with the nitro piston but with the stock filled in and a fully polished spring it's a beast. The biggest issue was finding pellets it liked ended up being rws domed with a fluted skirt and polymags. Anything hit with a poly goes down and doesn't move no twitching or anything just instant loss of life which I think is pretty humane. If you take that spring out be super careful it's under a ton of pressure.


----------



## mojapitt

I saw a shooting demonstrations recreating Wild Bill Hickock quick draw shooting 2 targets at the same time in 2 different directions. The guy used Desrt Eagles to do it. I was impressed.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe get a Sharps, or a Henry repeater?

Beginning to dislike being followed around be Trolls that haven't a clue as to what I do….yet seem to think they do. may start flagging that one as SPAM…..


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Mom/Dad/Niece/Nephew are gone. whew! what a day! Fun was had by all and nobody got hurt. It's a win/win. Think I'm going to go back to my ink pad storage. I set the TS up earlier and got the rabbets cut nicely  Sounds like Lily is going to take a nap so it may be a good time to go to the shop without her destroying anything.


----------



## CFrye

Trolls like attention. just ignore them, Bandit. 
Gazebo looks good.
Thanks for the link, Gene. We'll check it out!


----------



## bandit571

I think I just go and do something Trolls don't do…..I'll just go to the wood shop, and make something out of wood…..Not sure how many saws I can fit into a til…...one way to find out…


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt, the Marlin is more what I m looking for.
> - Gene Howe


I bought my M60 at Wally World ages ago and for an economy plinker, it shoots really well. Especially so with CCI mini-mags. Almost boring at 50 yards…. ho-hum another 10 shots in the 10 ring.



> Maybe get a Sharps, or a Henry repeater?
> - bandit571


I was admiring a Henry Golden Boy a couple of years back and the clerk handed it to me and said "you have to feel the action on these Henry's to really appreciate them"... Wow! it cycled like butter. It's on my short list, but I think the medical community has other plans for my money this year.


----------



## bandit571

A glue up is in the clamps..









As the 1×6 wasn't quite wide enough….glue up will give me both sides of the til…..Counting the spare saws..17 to stash away…may have to keep a couple saws out, at the sharpener's place, just to make a bit of room…









Used a D-8 crosscut saw as a "model" I have one saw that might be too HUGE to reside in the til….


----------



## TheFridge

> I think I just go and do something Trolls don t do…..I ll just go to the wood shop, and make something out of wood…..Not sure how many saws I can fit into a til…...one way to find out…
> 
> - bandit571


Run your mouth and run away. Typical. We need to do this again?

Again. Maybe if you quit trying to decide what people should do with their own money we wouldn't have these problems.

There is a common denominator. You.

Peace.


----------



## rhybeka

back in already….realized my mistake - I got in a rush this morning and I was excited to assemble the box - forgetting I had to put the 1/4" grooves in for the 1/4" ply. /sigh/ that one may not be salvageable but I may give it a go. Trying to figure out how to rout 1/4" grooves ever 1 1/8". I was thinking something along the lines of a box joint jig possibly? I'm also figuring I need to off set them some how since I have to run them on both sides of the 1/2" ply. time to go think it through I guess!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a Marlin 60 with a little scope that I've had forever. My dad bought one a few years ago with a scope. I can recommend them as nice little plinkers.


----------



## mojapitt

Another 45 minutes at work.

Bored, bored, bored


----------



## rhybeka

why is it one project always 'begats' another one? I'm assuming if I'm going to make a lot of these repetitive slots I'm going to need to come up with something like this sled:






too bad I just cut up the remainder of my one sheet of 1/2" ply for ink pad box parts.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, that's not all bad. I think it shows that you are gaining confidence in your skills


----------



## bandit571

Fried bologna, egg, and cheese on wheat for Supper..

Projects can be addicting….be careful…


----------



## ssnvet

Having time on my hands today, but not able to do anything in the shop or outside, I updated all my PC security stuff and ran scans. Hopefully I won't get any of the stuff hitting the network at work.

Visiting nurse came today and tended my one open "wound" and said all looked well. And my best buddy Lew came over and brought in firewood, made a dump run for me and kept me company for a couple hours.

Watched a couple videos about the SAS. I read a book on the topic when I was a kid and have been intrigued by that group's history ever since.


----------



## bandit571

Nice video….except I don't have a table saw….I guess I go back to using the Stanley 45…


----------



## mojapitt

Progress made. Not a significant amount of bad language yet.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Just wondering if you glue them together with Epoxy with some black added to it how much it would highlight the whole project? I know it does really nice with turnings


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I think it would depend on the type of wood, but I could see that looking pretty cool.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… you could stop there and call it an X table :^p


----------



## Festus56

> Monte… you could stop there and call it an X table :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


That way if you spilled something it would not get any of the other 3 people.


----------



## mojapitt

I may have put too much thinking into it already. This is the first time I have built it in quadrants. Usually I start I one place and circle the table. My thoughts were to use predominantly white pieces going to each corner and vary it from there. I think it will look cool or completely ridiculous.


----------



## mojapitt

Good old South Dakota weather. 65° and sunny today. 50° and 2" of rain tomorrow. 30° with 3-5 inches of snow Monday morning. 60° and sunny on Tuesday.


----------



## Festus56

That is our weather too Monte, we just get it a few hours sooner.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I think it will look good contrast always adds a bit of something and what kind of math did you use or are you just going by eye on it?


----------



## ssnvet

You'll never know until you know Monte.

My hat's off to you for cranking out so many of these ambitious projects.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think it will look cool or completely ridiculous.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I agree…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to a benefit auction yesterday, not sure if I benefited from the 3 truck loads I brought home…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Marty. How is the healing process going?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Doctors are talking about a laser surgery on my hand. They will break up the scar tissue to give me better movement…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meanwhile, 'lil Dan has been givin' me an extra hand in the shop, he's been holding my beer while I work…..


----------



## mojapitt

So what goodies did you buy yesterday?


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Thanks! that's a perspective I hadn't thought of.

@Bandit I would like to do it on the 45, but since this *might* turn into something I sell, I'm going to have to be able to batch parts quickly.

What I did think of was revisiting Stumpy's cross cut sled design  that I at least have directions for and I think it has a micro adjust.

First though, a trip to lowes for a new weed whacker, some ant killer (have three hills in the front yard) and some grass seed for the spots I killed in the front yard. Not sure if I'll get into the shop today but I think I'm going to try.

@Marty that sounds like a good thing?!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So what goodies did you buy yesterday?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


House parts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess it's morning and I'm back to work….
80° is the call today.
I think it will look cool Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I guess pics ain't wantin' to load this mornin'.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

2 complete fireplaces…..


----------



## bandit571

marnin ta ye, People….and Randy..

Might hit 70s here today….not sure what the Boss has planned for today…yet.


----------



## bandit571

DL: Don't feed the Troll…oops, too late.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Take the argument back over there bandit, we don't wanna read it…..


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I sure wish I could be in your shop while you're building that star burst. It's so interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Guess we have to haul a GrandBRAT back to his home today….he has school tomorrow..

DL was attacked by the same fellow….


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my shop is becoming more organized and cleaner. However, it probably still wouldn't meet most folks standards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez Marty…..that's a haul.
I bought all kinds of stuff for my house years before I built it.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, sawdust and clutter doesn't phase me. If it did, I couldn't set foot in my shop.
I'm really interested in you process for cutting an placing the "rays."


----------



## mojapitt

I will take a picture of the setup Gene.


----------



## TheFridge

> Guess we have to haul a GrandBRAT back to his home today….he has school tomorrow..
> 
> DL was attacked by the same fellow….
> 
> - bandit571


First time user? Depends on how much these fellows say you NEED to spend..meh
Then the high dollar stuff from WoodRiver, Lee Valley, L-N……Mostly more "Bling" and a lot more cash

Learn to tune and sharpen the plane, it will do you more good than just opening a fancy box.

Now, I ll turn this over to the LV and L-N sales guys……

- bandit571

I've had about enough bruh. Keep it up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Uhhhhhh

SO I just witnessed a dewalt planer($600 one) go for $850 at this auction. Make me think the $450 in lumber will be a grand.

Well bandit I guess we should just go to North Korea since opinions aren't welcomed there.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been to a couple estate sales like that DL. It was in my best interest to just leave.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes monte but one of my auction buddies had to leave (his wife has Alzheimer's) and I told him I would stay for a item.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've been to couple of auctions where the bidders either lost their minds or couldn't let go of their ego and way too much used stuff sells for new prices. The best was a tool rental placed I worked in high school, lots of Milwaukee tools and over 90% sold for more than it cost new, ironically the Ditch Witch trencher which should have sold for ~ $7500 only went for $2000.


----------



## mojapitt

The last sale I went to, the bidding was grossly high long before any of the good stuff came up.


----------



## TheFridge

> Well bandit I guess we should just go to North Korea since opinions aren t welcomed there.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Here's my opinion. If bandit kept his mouth shut about stuff he admittedly knows nothing about then he wouldn't have problems with all the "trolls". All these incidents with bandit and no one recognizes the common denominator?

Does anyone remember when stumpy quit taking up for him?

If he can't help his mouth then why am I guilty for speaking my mind about the way he offers his opinions?

How many times does this have to happen before you finally get it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Cool 3 minute Youtube woodworking projects video I thought everyone would like


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah fridge you are the common denominator. Nothing bandit said is wrong you gave no advise to the op of that thread and I doubt even read bandits post then hit me up saying I was wrong and cheap. For that matter how is bandit wrong because he tells a newby to hand planes to buy buy in the $20 and up range and learn to do the maintence on them before buying a expensive one? I'm not sure how that advice is bad, your opinion is fine although I'm not sure what it is besides telling people they are wrong and if bandit doesn't know what he is talking about he must be using that money he saved by buying $50 and under planes and is hiring someone to make nice looking projects with hand tools. I mean what was you first car a $200,000 sports car or a under $20,000 car cause that the same thing between a $20 plane and a $200 plane ten times the price. You learn how to drive in a cheaper car then when you have learned to drive and what upkeep is needed then you upgrade. How many people have bought their self or their kid a brand new car and it gets totaled out in a year? So if the poster buys the $200 plane and messes or doesn't like it he's out of his pocket not yours. Like I said in the other thread are you willing to buy the plane from the guy if he doesn't like it at full value? Hell I offered to send him a couple planes at no cost to him. I guess your opinion is we should all have sawstops,crossman handsaws and veritas or valley planes.

Sorry for everyone in this thread but his last post was enough to piss me off after I was screwed over at that auction I was at twice on the same lot. And while I'm on that subject I started the bid out at $100 on the wood and only had one other guy bidding against me. At $25 increments theat would put me at all even numbers and him at all odd numbers. Auctioneer says sold at $250 then gives the other guy the winning bid. The main auctioneers says no I had the bid so they open it back up and tell me I'm at $275 now. Ok so now I take it to $575 guys says sold and gives it to the other guy again. Now I'm like wtf he says well I missed you bid, I say how when I'm two feet in front of you and your pointing at me as having the bid. And explain the odds and evens to him he says well I had you at that so I say it's not possible unless their is a third guy bidding or you have been double bidding us. I was over paying at that price but I was helping out the home owner since he was a super nice guy. So the same auctioneer missed 6 of my bids so I told the main auctioneer/owner that was the last one I would be at and the $25000 I spent last year with him will be going elsewhere.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin that's a pretty good video that first table is amazing and the table that looks like falling blocks is up there to. The firewood stack is pretty nice to I doubt much beer was consumed while doing that.


----------



## mojapitt

Cool video Arlin


----------



## Festus56

As maybe a *New Guy *here compared to the rest of you folks I try to keep my thoughts to myself but I am going to say this !!

*Bandit* and* DL* it is obvious that those other people do not have the same opinion as you and they have made that clear so just leave that alone. You are not going to change their minds !! If you want to argue with them I do not really need to know about it. Keep it away from here. This is Stumpys thread and anyone is welcome to visit and post here. Why keep dragging this home?

*Fridge* I think we get it. I do not know which other thread this is happening on but think the OP can block people and deal with problems there.

Everybody has and is entitled to their opinions, it is human nature. Sometimes opinions change sometimes not.

I stopped in here a few years ago for friendly conversation, pick up a few woodworking tips and maybe share some of mine. A little good natured joking is one thing but drawn out *Drama* gets old !! I like being able to take a break and see what the rest are up to but not as much fun as it used to be.

Just my thoughts as I would like to stay around !!


----------



## mojapitt

I will 2nd that Mark.


----------



## bandit571

Cool Video, Arlin…I have seen a few of those projects before, but not all of them…

Road Trip is over. Found a HUGE Menards store down in Tipp City. Picked a few boards to help out on the saw til project. The Boss found a few items, as well….nice day outside, 70s all day, barely a cloud in the sky. Missed a couple Garage Sales…didn't feel like getting out of the van…

Waiting on supper, then MAYBE a trip to the Dungeon Shop…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, did you come by here this weekend?


----------



## Festus56

No I haven't been there for awhile. Did you need a load of our weather?


----------



## mojapitt

> No I haven t been there for awhile. Did you need a load of our weather?
> 
> - Festus56


Already got it.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting a real gulley washer (like frog choker) right now


----------



## Festus56

Will be down your way in a month, will let you know. Have a wedding in Rapid on the 13th.


----------



## mojapitt

> Will be down your way in a month, will let you know. Have a wedding in Rapid on the 13th.
> 
> - Festus56


They're obviouslynot superstitious


----------



## TheFridge

> Yeah fridge you are the common denominator.
> 
> Nothing bandit said is wrong you gave no advise to the op of that thread and I doubt even read bandits post then hit me up saying I was wrong and cheap.
> 
> You learn how to drive in a cheaper car then when you have learned to drive and what upkeep is needed then you upgrade.
> 
> I guess your opinion is we should all have sawstops,crossman handsaws and veritas or valley planes
> - diverlloyd





















I really like how what the pics of the posts and messages contradict everything you say. Just awesome.

I'm done folks. children should be beneath notice sometimes.


----------



## bandit571

Have the clamps off the blank…..blank has been sawn along a diagonal line….need to make the two blanks match up in their angles. 1×10 for a base. and a pair of 1×4s for the top, and other stuff.

Need to plane the glue joints a bit, as well….might use a Stanley #5 with a straight edged iron….I think I still have one…maybe smooth the rest with that Stanley #5-1/2. Seems to do a decent enough job, even across the knots.

Might blog about this til….at least I don't have to worry about unwanted visitors in MY blogs.


----------



## mojapitt

Just got home. Fresh pie sitting out. What's a pig like me to do?


----------



## ArlinEastman

GUYS

PLEASE NOT HERE. Make your own posts to do this please!!! This is a safe place here at Stumpies and this does not belong there. It has been said before with the same people or others to. This is not wanted here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah it was super nice here today but we could use some rain the lake needs about 6' of water. And I agree mark I said what I felt needed to and now I'm in ignore mode. Monte let me know how that wood deal on Tuesday turns out please.


----------



## bandit571

Sides of the til have been matched up to each other. Sides and edges planed smooth.

Having supper right now….Drying me out ,too. Ankle deep in shavings, yep, done a wee bit of work..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Nubbers,

Mostly lounging around healing today but I was able to spend some time in the shop organizing and putting things away.


----------



## Gene01

Good to stay productive, Matt. Glad you're up to it. 
Thai Grilled center cut chops for supper. Phyl's making cheesy "scalped" taters and cole slaw. I can't have the taters but, the rest will be scarfed.
Had to order a couple pairs of jeans about 6" smaller waist size. Something's working.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

still mulling over my sled issue. Watched a few of Stumpy's videos - good idea using plastic cutting boards for runners. Debating if I need to make the table saw fence first though  crud. I probably do. /sigh/ all of this for a prototype! lol well it needed done anyway. Stumpy, could you hurry up a bit on the video for that one? 

@Bandit I've been working on using one of the mis-cut/built drawers from my entertainment center as a saw till. It's ~7 1/4" deep so I figured I could just trim one of the sides down to ~3" and they could extend out the top a bit if necessary.

Good on, Gene! Send some of that my way, would ya??


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to trade my shop time for some yard time today. I hate red tractors…..


----------



## diverlloyd

just got back from having ice cream with the wifey. 3 scoops of strawberry,3 scoops of superman and a large sweet tea all for $4.95. the owner just wants to make enough to pay the employees and operating costs so everything is at low prices. also dropped off the Indiana wall hanging told her a hundredish for the price she gave me $250. I guess my karma is good today and i told the wife to give her back a hundred of that tomorrow and tell her no need for the extra just let me know if she needs anything else. she has a 25'x 10' wall that she was talking about hanging some stuff up on it. it would be nice to be able to help her fill some of that space up.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, working on one of those non-paying projects. The pediatrics ward needs more memory boxes. I have donated boxes for this for about the last 5 years. I want them to look nice, but generally don't get overly fancy. However, I may have screwed up for mounting lids. Cut rabbit in the top for the lid, but not deep enough for pin hinges. Is lift-lids my only option?


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, got several red tractors here.


----------



## bandit571

Blog will be in a little bit, but.









At least the sides are done. Ran a smooth plane around on the sides..









Sold at Sears as a #3C bb, made by Millers Falls. 









Gold coloured logo, even…..









Works for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Good soaker here


----------



## mojapitt

Good soaker here


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, the red one is Debbie's so I gotta fix it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Ok so I have a question. While looking through the projects pages (sorry for missing anyones projects) I have noticed that every picture with a project and a shop floor in the back ground the floors and shops are super clean. So the question is how do they keep everything so clean? I cant even keep my bench clean let alone the whole shop.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, that's why I try not to show my shop.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, working on one of those non-paying projects. The pediatrics ward needs more memory boxes. I have donated boxes for this for about the last 5 years. I want them to look nice, but generally don t get overly fancy. However, I may have screwed up for mounting lids. Cut rabbit in the top for the lid, but not deep enough for pin hinges. Is lift-lids my only option?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Why not just drill 1/8 brass pins in the side and let the lid hinge from there. Of course have the lid in place first and you may have to round over the back inside of the lid so it will rotate better


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok so I have a question. While looking through the projects pages (sorry for missing anyones projects) I have noticed that every picture with a project and a shop floor in the back ground the floors and shops are super clean. So the question is how do they keep everything so clean? I cant even keep my bench clean let alone the whole shop.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I always vacuum after I am done and always put my tools back. It is a military habit that was instilled very very well to keep tools out of the inlets of Air Craft or rattling around in Liquid Ox places or anywhere else that is dangers.


----------



## bandit571

wasn't looking at my floors, I know that.

Blog is in, for what it is worth.

night just sit around for the rest of the evening….I'm plumb tuckered out.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I could remake the lid to be a top mount.


----------



## diverlloyd

I clean up after Im done with the projects and feel up to it but thats few and far between. So everyone can have a good laugh at me. Yesterday I put a couple 3/4×3/4×36" oak pieces )that i use when gluing stuff up or finishing things to keep them up off of whatever I have the project on) into a metal garbage can that i keep all my offcuts in. not realizing that I didnt shove it all the way down just kind of laid it in there. So then I hit the button to shut the garage door and that piece was out far enough to get caught by the door but deep enough in the can to not just pop out. It broke as soon as I turned my back and old growth oak when it breaks sounds like a gunshot. Scared the (you can fill in the blank) out of me. I dont get scared very often but that little piece of wood got me good. So there is a good laugh before bed.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, I WAS watching a Stanley #8 over on Fleabay…been right at $10.50 all week long….14 bids later, it sold for $71…..plus shipping. OUCH.


----------



## MontanaBob

So I read all the though here just to find out what kind of pie it is or was….. Raining weather and pie and coffee, sounds just right to me….. LOL ..


----------



## mojapitt

Apple pie. At least it was.


----------



## Festus56

He didn't share with me either Bob.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Right now I am working on a Pistol box for my youngest daughter and husband so they can put the hand guns and ammo in it. It will be 10" high and 6" deep and have a big 11×5 mail box door in the front. All I have done is cut the wood and I have to glue it up next.

I will take a picture of it in the box tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Look forward to seeing it Arlin.

Time to sleep off some pie. Night night y'all


----------



## mojapitt

What a difference a day makes


----------



## rhybeka

wow Monte!

I wish we had more snow this winter - Bandit probably disagrees  already thinking about having to turn the A/C on at night so we can sleep since the house is not cooling off. We'll see though - it's way too early to be doing that!

quick question - what blades do you all have on your miter saws? I'm getting a bunch of chipout on hardwood and plywood alike when making cuts with the Rigid blade that came on the saw. It'd be fine for construction cuts but I think I need to upgrade it a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I use finishing blades for cleanest cut.


----------



## bandit571

Um…Monday…again? Grrrrrr.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka the one I have had a diablo blade in it. It has worked fine but has only ever cut construction pine and had very little tear out of any.
Well I'm off to sweep the driveway for the eighth time since the warm up. To clean up and bag all little spikey balls of ankle twisting death. 
The auction yesterday had a delta dust collector with a clear bag plastic bag for the collection bag. Has anyone used them,if so do they work well and where can I buy some to try?


----------



## Gene01

Beka, my slider is an inexpensive Triton 10". Probably on a par with the Rigid. I never trust any of the marked angle settings. Always verify each time it's changed. 
Tear out at the back side of the cut is usually a dull or improper blade. Tear out on the bottom side is usually due to lack of support. Somebody, FastCap maybe, sells a tape to go over the standard blade slot, giving you a zero clearance slot. 
But, most important is the blade. Buy one designed just for miter saws. The tooth geometry is very different. And, a full kerf blade is a must! A thin kerf blade cannot handle, without warping, the stresses of miter cuts. Finally, as Monte said, a finishing blade is best. I highly recommend the Tenryu MP-25580CB 10" 80t miter blade. I've not found a better one. 
Unless it's worn out, the Rigid, properly set up, with a good blade, should give you good cuts.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, they got 18" of snow last night at salvage yard. There won't be any trip up there for at least a week.


----------



## bandit571

Willpower: To be able to drive through a town with almost 20 Antique shops, and not even stop to look.

Tipp City has way too many such shops….just saying…St Rt 589 through town will test anyone's willpower.

I did have to stop in that town, but not to shop. An Army unit was moving it's entire motor pool by rail. Maybe a Brigade size or larger. Almost as long as the DoubleStack trains CSX runs on the same track. About a mile long, at least. First time I have ever seen a Bobcat in Desert Camo….


----------



## mojapitt

I use 3 mil construction trash bags on my collector and they work fine. However, the thinner ones blow up and pop like a balloon.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice sunshine today. Still cool but maybe get to 55 later.

Agree on a blade made for a miter saw. Have tried others years ago and learned they are not the best.

My Grizzly DC has a clear bottom bag. Used it for three years now. Just empty it every few months. Have the garbage can separator ahead of it so only catches very little unless I get the can too full.


----------



## Gene01

My collector is vented outside. No bags to empty. And, like Mark said, the separator catches almost all of the dust, anyway.


----------



## rhybeka

Whit's shop fox DC has a clear plastic bag on it that we empty and reuse every time. Seems to work just fine 

@Gene thanks  I think it might be a support issue - or it could just be crappy Lowes plywood  I got really good plywood from the Wurth-Baer store here in town and I may just have to start pony'ing up the money to buy my ply there instead of lowes.


----------



## mojapitt

The last plywood I bought at Lowe's was terrible


----------



## rhybeka

> Willpower: To be able to drive through a town with almost 20 Antique shops, and not even stop to look.
> 
> Tipp City has way too many such shops….just saying…St Rt 589 through town will test anyone s willpower.


Woooow. have you ever been to those two antique malls outside springfield? I see them every time I go to my parents on 70 and wonder if they're worthwhile.


----------



## Gene01

Friends don't let friends use crappy plywood….or flakeboard, either.
Some BORG plywood is only good for concrete forms…and I ain't too sure about that, either.


----------



## rhybeka

I was totally disappointed in the 2'x4' 1/2 in ply I picked up for my test item the other day. $13 and it has water marks that will have to be sanded down, a small chip on one end (the others were worse). makes me sigh and /smh/ just thinking about it.


----------



## mojapitt

Menards sells good as well as crappy plywood. Just gotta get the better stuff.


----------



## Festus56

I wish we had a Menards here. They have a better wood selection. But we do have a good hardwood place just a little spendy but all good wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood Stock here has a great selection, I just can't afford to walk in the place.


----------



## diverlloyd

I agree on the craptastic plywood I believe that menards cheap stuff is still above the quality rating of lowes.

Thanks Monte I will wait till I hear from you about before I go out and spend my lumber allowance.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure glad I run the advertising last month. I think I have pretty much guaranteed myself no life for the foreseeable future.

DL, I now have to get more wood up there. Orders have exceeded what I bought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…..


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho,

In the 60s yesterday, may hit 70 today. So I'm calling it Spring (though I won't take the snow blower off the tractor yet). Crocuses are up…










Skipper is in his glory and has already started his annual hole to China…










If the medical and insurance people ever stop calling, I'll go putter in the shop some more :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that's a good thing. Minus the whole no life thing.


----------



## bandit571

Tried to find those stores in Springfield a few weeks ago….never did see them….might try again, after next payday…

Honey-do for today, besides errands. Have two 2'x2' cement slabs to place under the front corner posts on the new Gazebo…...might take a little extra help to lift the posts, or place the slabs….can't do both at once…


----------



## ssnvet

> Hmmm, I WAS watching a Stanley #8 over on Fleabay…been right at $10.50 all week long….14 bids later, it sold for $71…..plus shipping. OUCH.
> 
> - bandit571


I'd love to get my hands on a. Good #8


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do project completed….breaktime!


----------



## ssnvet

> Ok so I have a question. While looking through the projects pages (sorry for missing anyones projects) I have noticed that every picture with a project and a shop floor in the back ground the floors and shops are super clean. So the question is how do they keep everything so clean? I cant even keep my bench clean let alone the whole shop.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Effective DC to all the stationary power tools, a good shop vac and a touch of OCD.

Working in a mess makes me spend half my time looking for my pencil or tape measure.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm seriously in need of a shop cleaning. that's part of my frustration. Looking forward to starting to cut parts for the table shop sled at Whit's today if he's ok with it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I have all of those minus the OCD and I can't keep my shop clean for nothing.


----------



## bandit571

Floor has been swept..









Tool box moved to help out with the til build









Sanding center moved to a new home..









Workmate moved to it's new home..









Added a cleat to the end of the lathe's bench. and test fitted a few parts..









Lathe MAY get tossed out. Looking into a Harbor Freight one about the same size….someday. Too much wrong with the old lathe…..almost 40 years old. Motor is about ready to fry, bed won't stay straight….more of a place to stash junk, than a lathe…

That cleat was about the only wood working done, today. Even then, there was "issues" Pencil sharpener will be on the move, there WAS an overhang that needed to be cut back. Had to use the Aldi's Cheapy panel saw,,,and hit a screw in the wood. Glad it wasn't one of the "good" saws. Tool chest is there to help hold things up where I can work on the til…..tomorrow. Can't burn stuff outside until after 6pm…..then a bunch of junk may get burned….almost filled a trash bag…I'm soaked, no A/C in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, the shop looks good in the first post. Even better in the 2nd one. 

Just saw some cattle on the BLM land next to us. Better hop on the Ranger and go shut the gate and head down the hill to check the mail. 3 mile+ round trip.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What are you gonna do with the cattle?


----------



## mojapitt

Cowhide really adds to woodworking projects.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Bill, in your spare time, can you build 4 rocking chairs for me? She wants them out of different woods and DOESN'T want walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Supply of "Give-ahs" is getting very low…..

Will leave this…









Just getting tired of things….


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt I have all of those minus the OCD and I can t keep my shop clean for nothing.
> - diverlloyd


I really had some strong desires wrt. how I set up shop and read quite a bit on it. I wanted all of my tools accessible for immediate use, all of the time (bye-bye tool cases) and wanted a lot of clear bench space.

A couple of the biggest principles I adopted are:
1. Try not to store any, non-shop stuff in the shop.
2. Use drawers for storage.
3. A place for everything, and everything in its place.

And now I'm at the point where I don't even want to store wood in the shop.


----------



## Gene01

> What are you gonna do with the cattle?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


After the rancher that runs 'em has some butchered, we buy a half. Open range laws are such that if one gets in our property, I DO NOT have the right to keep him/her. Once the law and penalties were explained to me, we erected the fence to keep them out. We don't need the hassles.

Monte, all the pistol boxes I made for my sons and their wives were French fitted in leather. For a half a second, I thought about doing that for the rifle cases. They'll be french fit with upholstered Kaizen foam. Forming leather to pistols was bad enough.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt my shop has the tools for a full wood shop, metal shop,automotive repair and auto body. There is nothing in that area but the tools and a couple engines and transmissions.I also have a side shop space that has all of the metal, lumber, flooring, and car parts along with the yard equipment. All in 1100 sqft if it was a dedicated wood shop then I would have plenty of space. But I'm plagued with getting bored of things so I have a lot of different things to keep me occupied when I feel up to it. That may be another reason for the lack of wanting to clean up I would hate to waste any time on a feeling good day. Luckily I'm fairly fast at building things so I can get a lot done when I feel good and it's nice to be able to go out there and not be confined to a single type project. If I find a nice anvil I will also be getting into bladesmithing again so there is some more footage gone.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I gotcha Gene. I wasn't thinking of a gate to keep the cows out.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, what does she have against walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

She says it's too dark for their house. To each their own.


----------



## DonBroussard

Just got back from Oklahoma City for a business meeting. We didn't have time to go to Tulsa to see Andy since we had to be back in time for our granddaughter's 3rd birthday party on Sunday.

Matt-I am glad to hear that you are on the mend.


----------



## mojapitt

Because I don't have the luxury of time to remake the lids, I just put lift lids on the boxes. At first I thought the obvious faces were funny. Now I wonder if they are simply a bad choice for memory boxes? Opinion please.


----------



## rhybeka

I see the faces, Monte but I don't see anything 'funny' per say.

Got most of the TS Fence pieces cut at Whit's tonight. Now I have to go read the directions :\

not that I have a need, but this would be fun -https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/6078914616.html


----------



## mojapitt

Got this thing ready to go home also.


----------



## ssnvet

~2.5 hours of shop time spent organizing and installing partition walls in the router cab.

Dados for the botttom and shelf to sides and back, rabbits for the sides to back and pocket holes for the partitions. Found a good use for the hand screws supporting the partitions while screwing it up.










This was just a bit to long for my present condition, as my sides were getting very tight at the end.


----------



## Gene01

That's a really nice coopered top box, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

WIFI acting up. Couldn't finish the post.
Matt, glad to see you are recovering nicely but, don't overdo it.


----------



## bandit571

Looks good from my place, Matt….now go and rest up. the wood work will keep, YOU won't. 
Bit of crosscutting tonight…









Just using a Mitre saw…..cordless edition….









I don't think I use it on the plywood, though, bad enough cutting that 1×8. Will just have to do for tonight…


----------



## bandit571

Saw Til Blog Part 2 is done….been way too busy a day for a Monday….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The kids are easy to make Monte. I'd make new ones and not with faces.
Love the treasure chest.
Matt, take it easy bud.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good to me Monte. Just character of the wood.

Good to see you up and about Matt, just take it easy and take time to heal up.

Built a stand for Jamies antique tall mirror today. Even made wood knobs to tighten the swivel. Actually was easier than I expected.


----------



## mojapitt

Coincidence tonight, I carried the 2 boxes into the house to show my wife. Her reply, "You need 3 more right away". A week ago 5 children died in a house fire in Spearfish. She wants 5 boxes to give the families. That's my project tomorrow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was Mark's fire department. Terrible deal.


----------



## Festus56

That was a sad time for my old FD


----------



## mojapitt

Has to be a sickening feeling knowing they are in there and you can't get them out.


----------



## rhybeka

*cries* back to work now!


----------



## Gene01

That's so sad.


----------



## mojapitt

Are you crying Gene?


----------



## diverlloyd

Not a way I would want to go out that and drowning which is odd considering my former profession. Although they did drown each of us in school to for us to get the full effect of it. I will never wear that mask again.

Monte before I started with hand tools I made a couple box making jigs for the table saw. It might help you mass produce the boxes. It was just a cross cut sled to cut the lengths and a 90 degree wedge 8" in front of the back cross cut fence. Made it easy and all one jig. Cut to length on the back then cut the 45s on one side of the wedge and go clock wise so even if I was off a bit one 45 is cut on the right side of the 90 wedge and the next is on the left side. That way there is no need to worry about degrees as long as you cut in the same way all the pieces are interchangeable. Oh and it works for picture frames to.


----------



## Gene01

> Are you crying Gene?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, but those children and their family will be in my thoughts for a long time. Any untimely death is sad, but a kid's is immeasurably so.


----------



## bandit571

Um…I 'm awake…I think. puppy alarm clocks…..


----------



## ssnvet

Nice up-beat cheerful discussion you guys are having this a.m.

It may hit 80 today. I'm looking at the spring yard work and itching to get a jump start on it, to maximize the return on investment from re-loaming and seeding the back yard last spring. But said she would do unkind things to me if she caught me in the back yard with a rake.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt I did yard work yesterday and my back yard has a 6ft in diameter maple so the grass doesn't grow from the shade so there was some type of flowering flox that I have let take over the back yard it's really nice,soft and has pretty little purple flowers. Now if I could only get the tree next door to stop dropping those little spikes balls of twisting ankles in my yard along with the pollen packets it drops. I scooped up 6 bags of the spiked balls and sweep the driveway had it all done by 1pm. By 4 pm the driveway(40 yards long) was covered in pollen packets. Hopefully the rain today will help that out.


----------



## Gene01

Dry fit is ok. Next comes dados for the bottom panel and raised panel for the lid.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get out of the chair, and see what other, non-internet, trouble I can get into….

Letting the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up work out the joinery details today…..maybe when it comes up with a "Firing Solution" I can start making some saw dust.

Scrap wood not needed for anything will get burned after while….unless anyone else wants it…I don't.


----------



## mojapitt

After listening to my wife (I may deny this later), I checked our storage. Guess what, 3 boxes that just needed finished. Light sanding and a couple coats of lacquer and they all can go to their destination this afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Good looking box Gene. Maybe you can make it something special for your wife?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here. 35 now headed for upper 50's and sunshine.

Really sad for the 2 families that lost their children. Wished I could have been there for the FD. Would not have been able to change the outcome just that I was 300 miles away and could not help even the fellow Firefighters. They are like my boys, I helped teach FF classes to most of them when they were rookies.

Good deal with the boxes. Save some time this time in the building process.

Prototype is looking good Gene.


----------



## mojapitt

Working on bent laminations for the back of chairs and rockers.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, here is my crude setup for cutting the angled pieces


----------



## bandit571

Pile that USED to be here..









Has been trimmed to fit….here









Sometime after 6pm, with me standing UP WIND, I'm lighting this up…..trying to avoid a Marty-Q









Found a mess inside the mess
Got the last handsaw out of the old tool chest..









And moved this thing out of my way, finally..









If anyone wants this thing, come and get it. Haven't even used it for a LONG time. Ever since I got the Stanley 45 up and running, at least. 









I'm throwing this mess out to the curb. Belt won't stay on the pulleys, motor cooling fan is gone, and this spot was welded a long time ago, still not right..









The bed will not sit flat, nor stay that way. Cleaned the floor, again..









Where is Igor when I need him…

Now, maybe I can do a wee bit of woodworking today…..maybe


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, what size diameter is the post on the lathe tool rest? tool rest?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I'll likely give it to my son that has rifles. 
That angle set up doesn't look crude, to me. What is that yellow jig you're using? Looks like it does the trick.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit wanna come help me clean up since you've done such a good job at your place?  my shop looks like it blew up.  I still need to get the HF DC up and going - was trying to not have to do all that until I had my 'new' shop up and running. I'm told next year is the magic number. at this point though I'll be hiring it out.

I did manage to get most of the parts cut for Stumpy's TS Fence yesterday at Whit's. I've decided refinishing furniture is not my gig when it's veneered furniture. Ugh. Going to stop home before going back to Whit's to see if I can scrounge up some of the T-Track I bought forever ago and some of those uhm….T-Nuts? not sure I have the right size though.


----------



## bandit571

You can have the entire tool rest assembly, IF you want. I can go and check the sizes. Drive spur and dead center are #1 MT..

Plan is to replace with the H-F lathe that is about this same size, don't need a stand, have this one.

Edit: Post is 7/8" diameter, Tool rest is 12" long


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Coincidence tonight, I carried the 2 boxes into the house to show my wife. Her reply, "You need 3 more right away". A week ago 5 children died in a house fire in Spearfish. She wants 5 boxes to give the families. That s my project tomorrow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You have a good and caring woman Monte!! Not a lot of those around anymore.

I am with you Gene and the biggest one is when a child is beaten to death by Dad or Mom and that is the most sorry thing I have every heard never seen yet and hope to never see it afterwards.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, too nice a day to sit around on the computer…did a walk about…3 blocks downtown, 3 blocks back home for a bit of cash, 3 blocks back downtown to a "new" store..









Dunlap No. 3. $5.00

She had a Stanley sitting beside it, about the same size and price. Stanley was missing a few parts, though. Brought this home for a bit of rehab….

Resting up from the walk back home. May walk over to the grocery store for a few Dews….later. Bushed, at the moment. The new place is only open on Tuesdays, 12 -4.


----------



## bandit571

Research on that plane: 1951 Sargent made for Sears as a Dunlap brand…..will see how it cleans up…


----------



## mojapitt

Donation made. The lady running this was a pompous prissy. Had to remind myself that it was for a good cause.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you did a good thing! Maybe a little bug in someone's ear might dissuade the powers that be from putting the same woman in charge again.


----------



## mojapitt

Thought about sticking a box in her…...uh…..ear.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Use lube!


----------



## bandit571

Didn't take all that long to do..









Blew the belt on the Craftsman sander….will see IF they have one, sometime..









Doesn't look like it is 66 years old…


----------



## bandit571

Might just grab a Mountain Dew, and go outside and burn the pile of scraps…..and rock in that old rocking chair…


----------



## mojapitt

First end is filled in.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, this is the taper jig.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, yer wood's bent…..


----------



## 000

I'm not a hand planer so I don't know if this is worth it or not 
but I came across it if anybody thinks it's worth it.

https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/6082859982.html


----------



## boxcarmarty

I spent most of the evening custom matching stain. Now that I have a good match, I'll hafta match it again so I know how I made it… Um…..


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. Another toy on the list.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m not a hand planer so I don t know if this is worth it or not
> but I came across it if anybody thinks it s worth it.
> 
> https://lasvegas.craigslist.org/tls/6082859982.html
> 
> - jbay


Some of the planes are scrap and some are frankenplanes or mismatched from different planes but none of them are of any high quality. So I do not think they are worth it including the wood. Maybe $200 but that is high in my opinion


----------



## rhybeka

working on turning a scrap piece of wormy red oak into a DMT stone holder (like the one P. Sellers has). got some exercise pushing a #3 around a bit.










mebbe I'll get further tomorrow  now it's time for bed.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, yer wood s bent…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ok, it's bent. But is it bent properly. That's what I must decide.


----------



## Festus56

> I spent most of the evening custom matching stain. Now that I have a good match, I ll hafta match it again so I know how I made it… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thought that stuff only happens to me


----------



## mudflap4869

Spent an hour taking dimensions off a blueprint. Damned proud of my one eyed accomplishment. Cut it on the band-saw. Laid it on the print. %&@**^ ! Not even close. OFFPISSED AND POUTING.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I think most of us feel your pain


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a lot of planes jbay. I wouldn't know either.


----------



## bandit571

i saw about five "decent" planes in that mess….meh

No matter where I stood or sat out back tonight…..smoke from the fire pit would find me. It has a wire cover…it was bright orange tonight. managed to get the fire going, without getting lit up myself….had to stand or sit around the fire, to keep an eye on it…...still too breezy out. Was going to burn a few cardboard boxes…..sparks were flying a bit too much.

Maybe later this week, I can start hauling Igor's large pile of shavings out back…..mulch in the making..

NEXT Tuesday, I will try to get back to that little store…..she had a box full of fancy chisels…..There was a few other items worth picking there as well…..she is only open from noon to four, though.


----------



## bandit571

Of course, IF Candy wants some lathe parts, she could venture over here on a Tuesday…....


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Tuesday is tater soup day and Mom knows if I'm off and available to take her. PM headed your way. 
Monte, table top looks good!
Mark, your clock on Facebook looks good, too!



> I spent most of the evening custom matching stain. Now that I have a good match, I ll hafta match it again so I know how I made it… Um…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Sounds like me finally getting a password right :-/


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Candy. Guess I should post it in the projects now that it has been delivered. Was a gift from one niece to another and they follow my projects here.

Ok here it is http://lumberjocks.com/projects/311954


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to reality today.


----------



## rhybeka

Reality…wassat??


----------



## Gene01

> Reality…wassat??
> 
> - rhybeka


Love your attitude. 

Monte, I'm thinking of making star/sun bursts for box tops and/or fronts. I suppose, the pieces could be no thinner than the hook on the back of the jig. What is that, about a 1/4"?


----------



## mojapitt

I think so Gene. I really want to make one out of a different wood (like William's kitchen island). Maybe more subtle, but I think it would appeal to a larger customer base.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's a cool 35° out there. Guess I better put on some pants before going to work in my generator house. I'm siding it with 5/4 decking that I've turned into ship lap siding. Gotta figure out some doors though. I don't think pressure treated is a good choice as it will warp. Maybe WRC.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Reality is over rated Monte! Table top is looking good.

A warm 49 deg. and sunshine right now. Headed for the mid 60's later. Tomorrow should be mid 70's they say. Might have to get the bike out and go for a ride. Will be a good day for that.

Had to revisit the cradle I made a year and a half ago. Some of the onlays did not stay after moving 3 times. Guess epoxy was not the best for that. Back on with contact cement now and seems to be good. Going to give it a few coats of lacquer today. Was a hand ribbed oil finish but needed something with less upkeep.


----------



## bandit571

Grumble…could NOT get to sleep last night…...then the Puppy Alarm Clocks….

Supposed to rain all weekend….and hopefully NOT the 7 weekends after that…

might go and rest up in the shop, today…


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Don't tell anybody, but I went back to the salt mine yesterday. I was pretty spent by the end of the work day, but made it home to crash on the couch. Way to tired to attempt shop time.

Felt pretty rough this a.m., but after a shower and coffee I found Mr. Gumption and am back at the mine again.

What can I say? A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do?


----------



## Festus56

Good for you Matt just don't over do it.


----------



## bandit571

Doolitle Raiders will be coming through here, and landing at Grimes Field in Urbana, OH. Weekend of the 24th and 25th…...The last of the Raiders will also be there, he is a young 101 yrs old, BTW.

If you happen to be near Urbana that weekend, might be worth the $5 donation to stop and look over the B-25s that will be landing there..


----------



## ssnvet

> Doolitle Raiders will be coming through here, and landing at Grimes Field in Urbana, OH. Weekend of the 24th and 25th…...The last of the Raiders will also be there, he is a young 101 yrs old, BTW.
> 
> If you happen to be near Urbana that weekend, might be worth the $5 donation to stop and look over the B-25s that will be landing there..
> 
> - bandit571


I'd love to see it…. very cool!

My dad took me to the Wright Patterson AFB museum when I was a teenager and it was awesome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bought a car yesterday. Why, in this digital day and age, does it take half a day to buy a car? I knew what I wanted (a Buick Lacrosse), I had the money. Why can't I just sign a few papers, pay the man and drive away? Get over yourselves, car dealers. We don't want to hang out with you for hours, drinking spring water from pretentious little bottles!


----------



## rhybeka

> I d love to see it…. very cool!
> 
> My dad took me to the Wright Patterson AFB museum when I was a teenager and it was awesome.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I'm from near Wright Patt, Matt! 

alright - off to my 1pm meeting.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. does it ride like a Buick :^p

Once they know that they have your wallet opened up, they need several hours to try to convince you to buy things you don't want and don't need.


----------



## ssnvet

I think the original Bell X1 is at WPAB… hard to believe Chuck Yeager and others were insane enough to climb into those things and light the fuse.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

You can make a bigger one of these for a table and then fill it in like what you are making now in the table


----------



## bandit571

Usual suspects running around in the shop..









Saw and lay out stuff…









Wards 78 and the results









Start of chopping…









And the flip side. Found a use for that Work a Mate…









Doing a glue up….

I am soaked clear through, and a bit tired out…..BREAKTIME!

More later, if and when I get around to it….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, I know what you means about the car dealers. I was interested in a new Expedition and by chance got an extended test drive offer from Lincoln very shortly thereafter so I bit. While waiting on them to prep the Navigator I enjoyed a few cappuccinos and sweets from the finest bakery around. Looking around at all the stuff the dealerships offer (knowing the customers are ultimately footing the bill) it's no wonder they're constantly trying to squeeze you for a little more. That particular dealership may be a bad example but when you take a $50K Expedition and slap on a different grille then charge another $30K for it, they have to make it appealing some how.


----------



## diverlloyd

New cars are a racket. Used car lots can't sell new cars because of legislation passed that new car dealers have areas. That's why there is never two of the same brand dealerships in the same area. Causing prices to stay high with no competion to drive them down. A buddy just bought a dodge truck the dealership sold him on it but didn't have the color he wanted so they called a dealership in the next state to get the truck. Same truck just a different color for $15000 below what dealership A was charging. It's a scam what other thing can you buy and lose 20% plus off the value by just turning it on. That's my rant for today my head is pounding and I'm congested on top of it. Who would have thought the human body could leak so much from its nose.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That would be great to see bandit. What an amazing accomplishment it was.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the fruit of my last few days.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks solid Bill


----------



## bandit571

Back in the 70s, there used to be a small airport west of Akron, OH, on StRt18…..about halfway to Medina, OH.

For a long time, there was an old B-26 parked on the tarmac. Tarps or the windows. Not sure whatever happened to it.

Urbana is about..17 miles or so south of me. Thanks to West Liberty being in the way, it takes about half an hour to reach the Air Field. North end of town, right on St.Rt. 68…...there is also a nice restaurant at the place.


----------



## Festus56

Bandit are the Wards 78 and the Stanley 78 the same. Yours looks just like mine.

Looks good Bill. Is there any ventilation or do you just open the doors?

Going to ride along with another guy to a turning club get together tonight. Maybe learn a few tricks and techniques and actually use my lathe right.

Finished up 2 projects today. Jamies mirror stand is in the house with the approval of the Granddaughter and the cradle is refinished and ready for another baby or 5.


----------



## Gene01

Awesome, Mark. The mirror, the cradle and that beautiful granddaughter.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley made SOME of the ones Wards sold…but Sargent also made some for Wards.

Mine was a Minty 78 made by Stanley.


----------



## bandit571

Bill, needs a crescent moon on the doors?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> New cars are a racket. It s a scam what other thing can you buy and lose 20% plus off the value by just turning it on. That s my rant for today.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I agree completely, which is why I never buy new (also, until the last few years I couldn't afford new). This one has 16K miles on it, and I saved a ton because of it. New cars are great, but way too expensive.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sweet cradle, *Mark*!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will run it with the doors open and put an air .intake vent in.
I can put a moon on there Bandit, but sitting on a hot running generator might be painful.


----------



## bandit571

One seater, or two?

Might wander down to the shop for a bit…...may need to send in a search party, later. Will try to emerge when the Mountain Dew runs out.

Candy: PM answered.


----------



## mojapitt

By this time tomorrow, should be another piece of floor in here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy if you buy new you can save the depreciation by buying a new car that is from the previous year when the new model year comes out. My inlaws did that on their SUV but I don't think they did that on the one they just bought since they got the ford employee price.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I did AJ. I bought a new 2008 in June of 2009. I saved 12,000. May do that again next year.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I believe that is the best way. Unless you listen to my wife. She told me the smartest thing when I was at the new car show. I was looking at a Cadillac CTS-V it just so happened that the car their had all the options I wanted including not cts-v badges and no dealer badge or sticker. It was 85ish thousand and with my grandpas employee discount it would have been 65ish thousand. The seats were memory foam racing buckets they gave me a nice little snuggle when I sat in them kind of like saying buy me we can do this all the time. And at 10 mpg and 14 mpg on the highway we wouldn't have much snuggle time. The sales guy wouldn't let me buy that one on the spot and leave with it even with a cash offer. So the wife pulled me to the side and said "you do realize that is a house for a rental property or a nice down payment on another house". I didn't buy the car and she made perfect sense which worked out as the money went to help a family member anyways. My wife makes a lot of sense and is the money person I am no good with money. Well I take that back I do have limits like I passed on rolling a pool ball(by hand) down a 9' table onto a board with numbers and playing highest number wins at a grand a roll. So I guess I have my limits.


----------



## ssnvet

So I tell the visiting nurse scheduler to make sure she calls back on my cell phone when she sets up a time, as our land line volume is very low and we usually let calls go straight through to the answering machine. So my wife gets home to find two messages on the machine and we missed the VN. No calls to my cell. Go figure.

Just watched Hacksaw Ridge on Netflix. I think it is an important story that needs to be told, but the combat scenes are over the top gory.

If I had my druthers, I'd buy a late model pickup from the southwest with a clean body and frame and pump $$ into it to bring it back to good-as-new. The $ saved on insurance and excise tax every year would be significant.

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## CFrye

Andy's daughter posted on Facebook that Andy's wife has been diagnosed with metastatic omentum (abdomenal) cancer. She is home and they are working on a plan. I've been playing phone tag with Andy. I'll try again tomorrow.

*CANCER SUCKS!!!*


----------



## Festus56

Yes it does suck. I was thinking I should call Andy again but will wait to see what you learn. Tell them they are in our thoughts when you talk.


----------



## bandit571

Get well soon, Mrs. Andy!

Sneak peek?









Way too many of these things, today..









These are done…..til is about halfway done….glue up over the weekend…..BEFORE Monday, at least…


----------



## bandit571

Monte: I think you need to sweep the floor…...I'd send Igor, IF I can find him….


----------



## mudflap4869

Kidney stones are a pain. Woke up at 3 AM with pain spasms too strong to sleep. I have had spasms all day, but not like this. Time to break out the Miller Lite, (after I get back from the eye Doc.) and flush those suckers out.


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Andy's family can't catch a break. 
Hope it can be removed and she gets well, ASAP.


----------



## rhybeka

well that's not the news I wanted to kick the day off. Prayers heading their way!

guess I'll just get to work then!


----------



## mojapitt

I tried to call Andy a couple days ago. Didn't get through. Very sad.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, just ordered the Micro Dial. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## diverlloyd

Best wishes out to Andy and his family.


----------



## bandit571

Um…


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Carol doesn't have much more information. Unfortunately, her cancer is a very spreading type and no plan of action has been determined.

He just said that his health is fine and unimportant at this time.

Prayers are appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Dang. When it rains it pours. Cancer sucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working for Cindy today. If you need me, just look up Professional Hearing Center and call. I'll answer.


----------



## ArlinEastman

First Andy and now his wife. I would think it is a great strain on Andy.

I am praying for you Andy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Can someone pull up my GoFundMe page and email me the front page please?

It seems I can not pull it up for some reason. Thank you


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin it says campaign not found.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Lloyd. I wonder why it is gone and I can not even bring up the site or maybe the site is down to can you check on that for me.


----------



## diverlloyd

That seems likely Arlin they maybe having issues or doing site maintence.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks buddy


----------



## diverlloyd

No problem.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope Andy and family can find answers and cures.

Another bright day here. 50 deg and headed for upper 70's. Thinking the bike will be out in awhile.

Was an informative evening. The folks in the woodturning club here have great skills and are willing to share what they know. Their projects are as good as any I have saw on LJ's. Think I am going to have to upgrade if I want to play with these guys.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, be careful. They say the lathe will lead to the dark side.


----------



## Festus56

Yea I know. These guys do turning that is comparable to LJ Jim Jakosh with the inlays and everything.


----------



## CFrye

Another good check up with the eye surgeon. "See you in another month." 
This picture is on the wall in the exam room. It's an image of the oil they put inside an eye (procedure Jim had done). Jim said "Hey! That's what I see(through the right eye)!" Before they put us in this room, Jim told the tech he was seeing 'fish eggs'. 









Tried to call Andy, went to voice mail.


----------



## mojapitt

This guy has some interesting designs if anyone is interested

http://hankgilpin.com


----------



## bandit571

Rounded over a handle rest..









Used these toys to do it..









Bench is now full of clamps, again..









Even the WorkMate has a glue up…

May of 2011 before my Heart Attack, I lost my Dad to cancer…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that should be on a shirt "cancer sucks".


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should go and check that glue up, just to see how bad it is….been peeling dried glue off the fingers….got almost as much on me as the dovetails did…

Both pups have decided they need to be outside, and digging in the backyard…...trying to break them of the habit, while I still have a yard…

One question: How does one wash those LJ's Aprons…..mine is getting pretty daggum dirty…just throw it in the washer?


----------



## bandit571

Slow on here…what's for Supper?


----------



## diverlloyd

Papa John's deep dish 3 topping and breadsticks. It's free so can't bitch to much.

So here is what I did today whilst I can't breath.


















Bailey no.8c type 9ish


----------



## bandit571

Looks good!


----------



## mojapitt

> Slow on here…what s for Supper?
> 
> - bandit571


Barbeque pork, taters, salad and fresh pie. Guess I will get by tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Next section of floor down. Love it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks bandit it was about a hours work. Didn't do anything to the blade or chip breaker besides a good cleaning so maybe tomorrow it will make some shavings.


----------



## Festus56

Good for Jim, hope by the next time it will be "go do anything you want"

Would think regular washing would work. They are like a Carhart and I have washed them hundreds of times.

Floor is looking good Monte. You going to have a barn dance when it is all done?


----------



## mojapitt

Like I said Mark, be careful what you bring in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just picked up stuff from my $5 auction purchase. It was all junk, but then they said do you want this walnut lumber. Um…...yeah.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps….

Andy… I will add Carol to my prayer list. Stay strong!

Burgers on the grill tonight. Nice to have some warm weather.


----------



## mojapitt

Still cleaning and organizing the shop. Found 7 pencils.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is the walnut in the back of my truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Good haul Bill


----------



## DonBroussard

Bill-The tools might not have been worth $5 but the walnut made up for that.


----------



## Festus56

Nice lathe. Is that from HF or did you find another?

I will give your money back for that walnut Bill. Can you deliver?

Hello Don.

Was a great day for a ride. Went up in the hills a bit to a town that is having a fun day to benefit their little park. Rented a vendor space so hope we can sell something and help them also. 130 mile round trip in 70 to 75 deg sunshine is about perfect riding.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…PIP…I guess..









When I laid out the size by using a saw…..picked the only one that wasn't 26" in blade length….

About my luck. The back is on..









And I can move that old tool box out of the way…someday. Have one other saw to put in, but it is at the sharpener's place. Was having trouble with a couple saws wanting to tip back out…installed a keeper bar across the backs of the saws, then used that to hang a couple "Panel" saws.


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey Mark. You might want to bring your bike down to south Louisiana for a ride and some local culture. Just know that it's already summer here.

Sorry to hear about Andy's Carol. Really bad news for them. Prayers outbound for the Andersons.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I watched a video, so I got this thing mastered.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I will give your money back for that walnut Bill. Can you deliver?
> 
> - Festus56


Are you sure Mark? I said $5, but with fees it was actually $5.90.


----------



## Festus56

$5.90 , yea I will still do that.


> Mark, I watched a video, so I got this thing mastered.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ok let me know how that goes.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Always love Friday's.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ TGIF! hungry but the cafeteria doesn't open for another 13 minutes. guess I can find enough work to keep me busy.  Feels like a hot breakfast day!

Lathe looks nice, Monte!


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning world. Always love Friday s.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good morning. It's Friday? Who knew? 
The bad thing about being retired is never getting any time off.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's Friday, time to hide the Easter eggs right? Well, it is here. In fact I just finished. I work Saturday and Sunday, so I hid the eggs now. They will hunt them after breakfast. Ironically, when junebug went out first thing this morning she caught and killed a bunny. When I went out she was carrying it back to the deck.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how was Secretary duty yesterday?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not bad Monte. I had to do some repairs around the office that the fire marshal called for; fix some emergency lights.
Answered a few phone calls and made a few. That was it and I left at 2:15 to take Sean to piano lesson.


----------



## mojapitt

No harassment from the boss?

Remind her that next week is Secretary's Day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No harassment and she let me buy donuts for breakfast and Mexican for lunch.
I'm not sure I'll get credit for secretary day either.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!










I've been running my TS without a guard and splitter since I re-habbed it. I have the factory set up, but it's bent. And while I could repair it, it's large and cumbersome and I don't like it. I've contemplated the Shark Guard setup, but my TS is the older Jet CTAS and though the guy says that the JTAS mount will work on it, I don't want go there unless 100% sure.

Safety wise, I use the Grrr-ripper, which I like a lot. My saw is properly tuned and I don't cut warped or wobbly lumber on it, so kickback has never been an issue. None the less, I've been thinking about shop safety lately, as I hear more stories from guys having "senior moments".

Since I splurged on a nice Leecraft phenolic ZCI when I rehabbed the saw, I'm thinking that the micro-jig splitter would be a good upgrade…. but they want stinkin $40 for that little piece of plastic….

So I'm going to fab one out of Aluminum myself, and mill a track in the ZCI and screw it in from the bottom. Just as soon as I get around to it :^p

The hardest part is going to be tapping the tiny hole.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Bill they say when you get older you can hide your own Easter eggs. I am not there yet but I have been practicing with some assorted tools. Seems to work good.

Only going to be 50 something here today. About 20 deg cooler than yesterday but sunny now at least.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, on this Good Friday….

Wish I could remember Gandolf's response to "Good Morning".....


----------



## firefighterontheside

You find that heat gun yet?


----------



## Festus56

> You find that heat gun yet?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Not yet, that was the best so far !!


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I have a Shark Guard but haven't gotten it mounted yet. I have to go back to Lee because the way it mounts to my Craftsman saw is the weakest link. He's willing to work through it with me but I haven't gotten back to it because well - I haven't used the saw because it doesn't have a fence. 

past wanting to work today. Just got told I get to be in person for a meeting Monday instead of on the phone. Blech.


----------



## johnstoneb

36 and snowing here.


----------



## bandit571

Kindly keep that white crap out there….

I suppose I should scrounge up some lunch…before I disappear into the shop….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm guessing easy up tents were so named because of this thing I got with the auction.









The walnut I got has had some "woodworking" done to it, like this dado.


----------



## bandit571

PIP:









New location, leans better to keep the saws in place..









Front View…..









Re-did the handle rest, now has a pair of bars to hold the horn in place…

Belt of the old, junker lathe….the one that won't stay on the lathe's pulleys? Tried it on the big belt/disc sanding machine…..belt stayed put. Get the rest of Candy's parts off the lathe, the rest will go in the trash can. Maybe I can get that tool box off the floor, now?









Been just busy enough for one day…


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Bill they say when you get older you can hide your own Easter eggs. I am not there yet but I have been practicing with some assorted tools. Seems to work good.
> 
> - Festus56


Now, that there is funny.

Then, I snorted my coffee when I saw Bill's question.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill that looks like it was done with a screwdriver.

On a side note I may have a touch of the pneumonia again. I should probably go see a doctor but I really don't want to go sit around a bunch of people with the flu passing those terms around. Doctors offices are a petrie dish of ick. Rice should start making house calls again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

May have been a sharp screwdriver or a dull chisel.

A guy that's been working for me for 10 years just called to say he was gonna leave the fire service. He's actually a lawyer. We have become best friends, but I've known for a while he wasn't happy with it anymore. Stress of being away from the family and financial too. He will be happier I hope, but I will miss working with him. He handled the adoptions of both boys for us.


----------



## bandit571

Paying the price, now…..ate too much at Bob Evan's tonight…..

Tapcons to fasten the Gazebo to the patio, and a box of #6 wood screws….since I am totally out.

Cookout tomorrow…..hope the rains stay away….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You were trying to sell used wood Bill?

Friday date night done again. That was #444 if you were wondering Doe.

Cool and breezy here today. Stayed busy in the shop puttering today. Was making some signs with the laser and while it was working I tried my luck on the lathe. Made a mallet handle then had to make the head to go on it. Never took pictures but will try to remember tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

Looking like it's going to be a beautiful day. I want to tackle some yard work, but know I shouldn't.

Oh well, I'll just have to play in the shop instead. :^)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um… mornin'.....

Prayers and thoughts to all that's needed…..

City of Martinsville is having an auction today, better take the trailer with me…..


----------



## Gene01

Been working on that rifle case. Ran the dados for the case bottom and raised panel yesterday. Used an un used undersized router bit for 1/8" ply. I got lucky! The raised panel fit perfectly. The bottom…another story. I use true BB almost exclusively and it fits the dado, but with an amount of persuasion I don't find comfortable. The dado width and the BB thickness could hardly be any closer to exactly the same. Some judicious sanding on the BB edges may be in order. Add another step to the process. Glad this is experimental. Think I'll name this box XB1, for Experimental Box #1. Apologies to Chuck Yeager.
As an aside, I don't think I've enjoyed a process more than this one. The freedom to play, without time constraints is liberating. I'm having a lot of fun.
Pictures later if I get the bottom panel in, today.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt this morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

2% chance of rain today. Yup it's raining.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning world
> 
> 2% chance of rain today. Yup it s raining.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well, they didn't lie. Around here, it has to be 50% chance before we can expect anything. Below that…fugedabowdit.


----------



## CFrye

Marty, make us proud at the auction!
Happy Anniversary, Mr. & Mrs. Stumpy!!
Day, day!


----------



## bandit571

4 Garage Sales….NADA. Planer with four posts…$125? Dremel Scrollsaw..$40? Corded drills? Passed on all of them. Season is still early, though..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

40 deg. and sunshine with wind. Cool out there.

Marty if you leave the trailer home you will have better luck getting the bids. Then you can go back and get the trailer.

Gene I have had 2 of the undersize ply bits break. I started using the raised panel cutter set I have. The Yonico set I have has the 1/4" and the 5.2 mm slot cutter. I have had better luck with than the bits. Also can get a 5.5 mm cutter but with the router lift I can make it just a bit more if needed.


----------



## Gene01

> Good Morning All,.
> 
> Gene I have had 2 of the undersize ply bits break. I started using the raised panel cutter set I have. The Yonico set I have has the 1/4" and the 5.2 mm slot cutter. I have had better luck with than the bits. Also can get a 5.5 mm cutter but with the router lift I can make it just a bit more if needed.
> 
> - Festus56


No breaks yet. Fingers crossed. I am concerned due to the sawdust buildup in the dado causing the bit to heat up. I've got several more dados to do. Sure hope it holds up til I'm done.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sent my FF to the hospital again with allergy complications.
Annual driver training course is done though. I passed.
I wasn't trying to sell it Mark, but you tried to buy it.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, if I were to use these for a cribbage coffee table, which end would go to the top of the table?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that looks like a H.P.Lovectaft character. Kind of a Cthulhu characture.


----------



## Festus56

If that is near the finish length my first thought would have the finish hole at the top point in the grain between the big knots. Will have some holes in the knots but would look more symmetrical.

I think. would work the other way also if you can adjust the pattern to put the games won holes above and start the rest past the big knots. I usually just lay a pattern on the wood and see where it looks good without to many problem holes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about it starts in one knot and finishes in the other.


----------



## mojapitt

Unfortunately, I ran them through the planer. Now they don't get to be a tabletop.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi -ho,

4 hours in the shop plucking away at the router table.

Sliding trays for bit storage… HDPE glued to plywood with Tightbond Melamine glue









And mounted in slots between 1/4" plywood guides…









Had to use wedges and spacers with shims to install the guides…









Made the drawer using 1/2" particle board sides and a 5/8" BB bottom. Glued up with biscuits and brads…









Next up is ripping oak strips 1/2" thick for banding the ends of the plywood carcass.


----------



## rhybeka

hey all!

Looks like at least a few of you are busy in the shop…think I'm going to try cambering a blade for the #5 scrub plane.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife cooked traditional Russian Easter cakes.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife cooked traditional Russian Easter cakes.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. Does your Mrs. do the fancy Easter egg decorating? Ukrainians and Russians do amazing things to their Easter eggs?

I tallied up a list of items from the Peachtree Easter sale. Big savings on turning chucks, etc…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte thanks for the double post now I'm twice as fat.


----------



## mojapitt

Didn't realize it posted twice.

Yes all the eggs also. Many pies. Her friend helping is from Ukraine.


----------



## mojapitt

In theory I will go back and work in the shop. A nap may be needed first.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Since she made so much you will have to mail me some. mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gene01

Monte, they look almost too good to eat…I said almost. Bet they're scrumptious. My blood sugar went sky high just looking at them.

Got the rifle case dadoed for the bottom panel. And the raised panel top. Here's another dry fit showing how I get the panel sizes. I don't care for tapes or folding rules for this job. Just slip the aluminum bars out and take them directly to the saw. 


















See that blue oil cloth? Phyl was going to throw it away! Along with a bunch of that rubberized mesh stuff that keeps rugs from sliding. I rescued it all.


----------



## bandit571

Daughter had a cookout today…Burp…..Brats, burgers, Chicken, and hot dogs on the grill. Was doing good, until the squirtgun fights….can't move as fast as I used to….

may need a nap after a while….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mmmmmmmm, Monte.
I had Ukrainian Holubtsi for dinner.
I recognize that measuring device Gene.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I managed to fit $21 dollars worth of auction finds on the truck and didn't need the trailer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a skid with 41 of these on it for $8…..


----------



## Festus56

That is a little to big of holes for average cribbage. I probably wouldn't make it back to the shop either. Nap would last to long.

Case is looking good Gene. I like your measuring bars.

That is probably good Marty. Maybe saved you some dollars.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of worn out tonight…might just call it a day…..


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i have been out of if for a while ,not really being able to do any shop time as just was to fatigued , its been a long haul but think im back a bit may even finish my rocker,a week ago i went out to eat as i do most the time ,but this was getting to be very taxing on me as i had trouble breathing and was fatigue to the point of just being glad to make it to a table to order,as most know i have had a few heart attacks over the years and the doctors all said no heart damage and my heart was really in good shape, but sense around mardi gras seemed to be deteriorating at a fast rate,was seeing heart specialist and they had run all the these test ,several and was trying different drugs but seem to not be working , so decided to research my self and had come to the conclusion by the diagnostics it was stage 4 POCD and was only a guess ,Made a appointment with the lung specialist but the earliest date was april 28 ,as days went on i knew i would never make it to that date ,i contacted my lawyer about setting up a will and told her what was going on ,, but back to the restaurant that i was eating at that day a week ago r so ,a man came up to me ,i dont know him and he asked could he pray for me ,told him i really dont care for religion and the last one was a pentecost that wanted to lay hands on me and cast out a devil because i had a Bernie Sanders shirt told him i would knock him out if he didnt get away from me.he said i am of that faith too, but as always i look in people eyes to see where they are coming from and saw kindness and not hate as the other man had in his eyes .he said the Holy Spirit wanted him to pray for me ,that i was having health problems ,i have never seen this man before but i do know the Holy Spirit and it was strong with him ,i told him yes please do and joined him in prayer,then he was gone ,he had said in his prayer from the feet to the head was to be healed ,as time went it got worse and to be honest i knew it was close,after being up for two days with out sleep,and no breath left ,i drove my self to Glenwood ER ,i finally made it to the window of the ER it took a 1/2 hour to walk there from my car, the girl at the window wanted to know what i wanted ,and was wanting to fill out paper at this time i had not said any thing as i was gasping for a breath ,managed to get out i cant breath,i dont know what this young lady did but a ER medic came busting thue the door with a wheel chair and told me ,let get you fixed ,i looked this young man over and he had all those tatooes and thought a biker maybe ,I thought Lord help me ,i know better that this type of sterotyping ,have asked the Lord to help me keep my eyes on the inward man not the outward ,he looked at my feet and told the other bring this medicine ,i went in this ER i was 285#s when they were thru i was 250 that how much fluid they got off ,there is no doubt that thses young vets working the ER saved my life as i asked them and they were 3 Army ,1 Air force and a Marine working that nite and the kind man the Holy Sprit sent to me ,i m not out of the woods yet but i just got back from Restration park and walked a 1/2 mile , and happy passove , God really is awesome


----------



## Festus56

Hello Eddie, Glad you're back. Hope all is better for you. Missed you around here.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie, God blessed you with the right people in your path. So glad you are still with us! 
Nice score on the blocks, Marty. What else did you get?
Good save, Gene. Does glue scrape off the oil cloth pretty easily? I see you've got the Deluxe model aluminum bar thingy!
Works of edible art, there, Monte! 
Matt, how is Mary? Where does one obtain black HDPE? You are making great progress on the router stand! 
Happy birthday(belated) Stumpy! (Retracting the erroneous happy anniversary wish). 
The rest of y'all, carry on!


----------



## Doe

Eddie, thank God you're better. You're a lucky man.


----------



## Doe

Happy Easter. Chocolate bunnies for everyone who still has room after the Russian treats.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie, thank goodness you survived that ordeal. And, thank the Lord those veteran medics were there for you. Tattos and all.
Sounds like they were a bit more competent than your pizza delivery guy. )
Take care of yourself, my friend.

Candy, since I never have glue squeeze out, ( heavy sarcasm, here)I wouldn't know how the oil cloth will clean up. Actually, it was pulled from the trash just an hour before.
As to the aluminum thingie, the deluxe model is ebony with a brass thumb screw. It's reserved for the really nice stuff. (Another dose of sarcasm)

Saw a rabbit pulling a wagon load of brightly colored eggs. Seems his Uber cab's GPS doesn't work in these parts.
Happy Easter to all.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Easter to all.

Eddie, I am very happy that you are gaining ground. You were sent angels to help.

I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Welcome back eddie, yer on a good road to recovery now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, I got some cabinet doors with some nice glass that I'll repurpose, (no pics yet) got a well hydrant, got a tote with oil, additives, and stuff…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mowed grass for the second time in under a week, I think it's growing an inch a day now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hope ta git some shop time later after we return from lunch at the daughter's, maybe make some headway on this kitchen job…..


----------



## bandit571

HE is risen!

Top of the morning to all of you!


----------



## Gene01

Shop time for me. Phyl is taking a break today. She deserves it. 
Italian restaurant for supper. We'll NOT be ordering Proscuitto!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy Easter my friends.
We are in the midst of cutting grass at the station. It has been five days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Eddie, I'm so happy to hear from ya. Hope they get you in better shape still. Sean really wants to see you again someday. I think he mentions you once a month. You had a big impact in those few day 2 years ago.


----------



## DonBroussard

Eddie-Glad to hear you had angels looking over you. There ARE angels among us. Get well, my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: Get well soon! Seems I have a touch of that COPD, myself…..once around WalMart about does me in..

Pups are getting big! Miss Bandit does NOT take any gruff off of Max, either. And, they are BOTH Bed Hogs.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy Easter All,

Nice bright sunshine here today. A little cool but good day with no wind. Going to have to mow our lawn again. Can hear it growing on nice days.


----------



## mojapitt

Working with the reclaimed wood. I still think Bill is correct with western red cedar. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bandit571

I'd mow what grass we have….IF we had a gas can…...
Put a few Tapcons into the Gazebo's base…..might keep it from flying away….


----------



## Gene01

Just finished waxing all the metal tables, beds, etc. Cleaned a couple saw blades and honed the jointer blades.
Got the raised panel blank sized. Done for today. Might have three fingers of the good stuff. If I can talk Phyl into driving to the restaurant.


----------



## rhybeka

Hey all  cleaned out one of the two raised beds this morning to get it ready for tomatoes and possibly green peppers?? Thinking about cambering that blade finally but a bit nervous. Going to watch one more video on if I think.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: there is a very good one out, Underhill & Schwarz doing "Handplane essentials" on The Woodwright's Shop @ pbs.org…....Even shows HOW to mark a cambered edge. How YOU then grind it, is up to you.

Way too nice a day to just sit around the house. Road Trip. I did pick up a 1 gal. gas can for the mower, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Made progress on a couple of the tables.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that your own design on the mine timber table?


----------



## mudflap4869

I went to the shop to work on a project. BUT-FIRST got in the way of progress. 7 untouched but-firsts later I said screw it, and came back in and turned on the boob tube. I am in dire need of a but-first helper. NOT CANDY! She creates more BFs than she clears up. RACKLEFRATCHING old bat.


----------



## bandit571

No electric carts to ride around Menards, Lima, OH…..still did two "laps".....paying the price now…Some "Fat-body" is sitting on my chest…..head is pounding. If I stand up..world spins funny….feeling LOUSEY right now….debating on a trip to get checked out…..1 Nitro taken…we'll see…

With that Saw Til done, I haven't a clue as to what I may cobble together next…..

Not sure WHAT I did to that top of the bedside table….haven't had pine look like this,,









It was never sanded, just hand planed. A coat of Witch's Brew is all that this photo shows. The coats of poly gloss merely added some shine to it. Maybe my Pine is different then Monte's Pine?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's the customers design.

Bandit, I have Ponderosa pine. Colorado is mostly Lodgepole pine. They finish differently from each other. It's very possible that the type there is different than mine.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps & happy Easter….He is risen indeed!

Went to Boston to see Mary today. She is gradually gaining strength and weight, but is not in a good place emotionally. It was very troubling to se her so. Prayers are much appreciated.

Eddie, happy to hear you got the help you needed. Hope you continue to mend.

Puttered in the shop a little this evening. Got the drawer mounted on its slides…










Cut and installed the edge trim.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, the health issues of you and your daughter has to be a very heavy burden on your family. I continue to pray for all of your family.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm….Monday..again? Enuff said….


----------



## mudflap4869

Storms started about 9 last night. Lightning, hail, heavy rain and thunder. Power went off at about 9:30 and stayed off until 6:45 this morning. During lulls I tried to sleep but, just as I dozed off, the room would light up brighter than the sun accompanied by extreme loud thunder. Ever see the cartoon of the sleeping cat when the dog sneaks up and barks at him? Just call me Sylvester.


----------



## johnstoneb

Granddaughter came home Sunday. Everybody is happy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A cool morning to start the week here. T-storms here the next couple days. I am the opposite Jim. I sleep great in a good storm.

Cabinet is looking good Matt. Hope Mary can get all better and back home soon to enjoy life more.

Good deal Bruce. Glad she is home and happy. They are special people !!


----------



## rhybeka

found it! Thanks Bandit 

Sorry to hear about Mary, Matt. :\ will continue praying for her!

getting nervous - have to present for a VP meeting in an hour. I was fine until I was told I have to be in the room for it instead of on the phone! Ugh.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka just roll with it the whole thinking about it before hand is worse then actual time during presentation.

How can my body produce so much snot. I have graduated from Kleenex to Bounty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Man, I have been there AJ…...recently.


----------



## mojapitt

AJ, been there, done that.

Took the wife shopping. Herding cats comes to mind.


----------



## diverlloyd

I've never had sinus issues until I had the flu a last month.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-doo Nubber-roos?

Thanks to all for the kind words of support. I'm trusting the Lord for Mary's recovery. I guess I inherited my mothers cheerful optimism and my father's hot head, so I deal with emotional stress by shrugging it off or blowing a fuse. So I don't really get the whole depression dynamic… other than to observe how debilitating and draining it seems to be.

Bruce… That's quite the respectable head of hair. Congrats on the healthy home coming.

I paid for my shop time last night as I woke up feeling like a train wreck. Fortunately, I had appointments for work later in the a.m. and didn't have to jump right to it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I try to not get very far from my box of booger vaults. Sometimes a small box in one day.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bruce

Very nice addition to the family.


----------



## rhybeka

awww Bruce! she's a cutie!

Free wood always perks up my day even if it is white pine 

Presentation postponed. Our VP wasn't so happy when half of the folks supposed to show didn't - especially the one guy he wanted to hear this information. So we are on the docket next month. yeehaw.

@Matt I get glimpses of it when I don't take my anxiety medication. I can't say I understand much of it myself since I come from a family where mental issues just weren't talked about. I didn't find out until I was almost 18 that my mom suffered from mild depression and was on anti-depressants for at least a year before I found out. Very sheltered. I've had to bring some of those conversations around myself as of the past few years just to make sure family is getting the treatment they need. I wish they'd put my SO's grandma on an anti-depressant to see if it would help some of her issues as I believe that's what is causing about 80% of her problems but no one will fight for her. it's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka at least that looks good on you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna be mandatoried to work on June 17. Unless I can get someone to take that for me, I won't be at the party.


----------



## bandit571

Another Honey-do has been done-did…....screen is now installed on the new Gazebo….Will need some long self-drill screws to attach the grill "shed" back in place….may go back out and add a few more Tapcons to hold the Gazebo to the patio….


----------



## bandit571

> AJ, been there, done that.
> 
> Took the wife shopping. Herding cats comes to mind.
> 
> - Monte Pittman












Shop Cat is not amused…..


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Bull. Joy of being boss?

Very little accomplished today. But the wife is happy.


----------



## mojapitt

For future reference, this will be known as the "Dowelling job from Hell"


----------



## ssnvet

So far spring is off to a grand start in Mainiac land, as it has touched 80 the last couple days in a row… I need to get a load of gravel to dress up the drive and I need to get a dozen bags of lime down in the front yard, but that's all going to have to wait until my incisions heal.

Candy will be proud of me, as I changed the dressing on my abscess drain "wound" all by my lonesome. It's kinda deep, a little gross and has to be flushed out and packed. But the visiting nurses stopped coming when I went back to work and I don't feel right calling my doctor friend to ask for his help, as he's already come by and tended to it for me twice.

My brave middle daughter was going to help, but she took one look at it and ran upstairs. :^o

Mrs. Mainiac is out on a much needed and long overdue night out with her best girlfriends, so that means…. shop time!


----------



## firefighterontheside

As the most senior guy I'm the last person to be mandatoried before we start all over. So, after June 17 we will start over. I'm gonna see if I can get off Wednesday and Thursday and at least come down early and leave early.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte how do you like your fastcap glue bottle.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte how do you like your fastcap glue bottle.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I haven't had it very long. But so far it's great. I switched to buying gallons last fall. Much more economical for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Cribbage coffee tabletop is underway


----------



## ssnvet

Notes to self… 
1. Always tighten the guide bearing on a flush trim router bit before using.
2. When routing with a flush trim bit, if you see something go flying through the air, stop immediately.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Looks good so far Monte. Just keep it away from the planer now.

Been playing with the lathe some the last few days while waiting on the laser. Made a few mallets of different designs. Then found an old baseball bat that I have had for 40 years or more. It was pretty beat up from kids batting rocks so decided to sand it down and refinish it. Now designing a display rack for it.


----------



## bandit571

Haven't done anything in the shop today…...took the day off. Best Monday ever in the shop.

Might get to do a bit of rust hunting tomorrow…..maybe. Not sure what the budget will be…..maybe I'll leave something there for others?


----------



## mojapitt

Also got the reclaimed wood vanity top nearly finished put together.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Went to Whit's last night and scraped/sanded down a dining room table top. Then I worked a bit on starting Stumpy's TS fence. got the first three steps done and glued up and decided to stop and let that dry. Already made a mistake (grabbed the wrong piece and put a hole in it) so I figured it was the smart thing to do. Went home, ate some leftovers, then went over to a friends house to pick up some wood. She dismantled a large shelving installation and asked me if I wanted the wood. I said yeah so I got a decent amount of 3/4" pine/white pine out of the deal. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, so if you need some, Bandit lemme know and I can bring you some.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Beka, my philosophy on wood is "Better to have than have not". You will always find something to make if you have it.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye, fellow Humans and Randy…...um….at least it isn't Monday…..


----------



## Gene01

When it comes to wood or tools, the word " enough" is never applicable.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Too many tools or wood is only a temporaru problem until you find a place to put it.

Another cool day here. Overcast and 45 deg. Maybe get to low 60's today. Nice days for the shop , too cool to go for a ride or get a suntan.


----------



## mojapitt

All you tech savvy individuals, who does Instagram and what's the benefits?


----------



## diverlloyd

Uh the day after taking a migraine pill, super tired and upset stomach. I really need to clean up the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think that cleaning the shop will help with those symptoms AJ.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well monte as soon as the dog comes and curls up on the couch with me I'm sure i will be fast a sleep


----------



## bandit571

Half the errands have been ran…..8 fancy chisels sitting on the table, too. Film when I get to it.

Now to go and run the rest of the errands..


----------



## bandit571

Errands are finished up….lots of driving around! 
$15 for the chisels today…..8 chisels..









Fancy handled Skew chisel says it is a Schmidt? Little red handles are Millers Falls….Biggest chisel is a Spear& Jackson out-channel gouge. The rest seem to be Buck Brothers….lot of skew chisels…the one Millers Falls seems to be a "V" groover…

Wasn't much else to pick over today…..she was moving a lot of items around in the store…


----------



## CFrye

I *am* proud of you, Matt! I confess. There are times I wish I could say Yuk! and walk away from a nasty wound! 
Jim reminded me I had not shared the following: Carol (Andy's wife) saw the oncologist on Friday. More tests were scheduled for this week and a follow up meeting on Thursday to develope a plan of action. 
Nice chisel haul, Bandit!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beka, my 2 cents on 3/4 pine is it can easily be milled down to half inch for drawer boxes…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot for 2 cents Marty


----------



## mojapitt

With the amount of laminations I am doing now, I figure I am using a pint of glue a day.


----------



## mojapitt

Got this trimmed down. Getting the edges on. Hope to get to the salvage yard again tomorrow. Need some beams for the legs.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok Mark, which end would go to the top of the table?


----------



## Gene01

When I was churning out candy dishes, band saw boxes, and other laminated stuff, I'd go through 2-3 gallon a month. 
When I got sick, all that stuff stopped. I ended up tossing almost a half gallon. It froze once too often. 
Now, I buy the pints. Gradually working back but, doubt I'll be using that much glue again.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello all. I spent the whole day interviewing applicants for a job at the FD. That was fun. Had some really good people. It was hard to pick, but we managed to make a list from best to not as best. I ulitimately had to pick the number one since he will be going on my crew.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I know nothing of instagram or twitter.


----------



## bandit571

Had a fellow crash his pickup truck the other day…...hopped the curb, and struck the pipeline into a 3 story building….the gas pipeline…..gutted the building. Driver was checked out, but wasn't hurt, nor feeling any pain. 
About every Fire Department in Shelby County, OH was called out to fight the fire in downtown Sidney, OH.

One firefighter injured his shoulder.

Driver is in the County jail….


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: I'm still checking the chisels out…not exactly sure what I have….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Quite a few years ago we had a car run off the highway, drive thru a fence, knocked down a power pole with a transformer. The car then hit the gas meter on the back of a building. The transformer fell from the pole and went thru the roof of the building. The car started a brush fire on the median of the highway. The transformer caught the roof on fire. We couldn't go in to fight the building fire because of the gas leak. We had to wait for the gas company to shut down the gas first. It was like our worst nightmare come true.


----------



## Festus56

> Ok Mark, which end would go to the top of the table?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think the start end would look best on the left, the darker end. The big knots will be the only problem drilling holes either way. A good bradpoint bit is what I use to get nice clean holes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I can drive the firetruck for ya, as long as you don't expect me to do anything else…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I don't think that you should think about a career involving fore.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, are you coming to have a drink with me in Virginia?


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

I figured at worst, the pine could turn into shop storage. It's actually old pine too - been around 15/20 years since my friend had her dad's help building it and he's been gone many years now.

I got a /little/ clean up done in my shop - threw some ply scraps away that weren't usable and cleared a spot on one of my benches to do some more work on Stumpy's TS Fence. I'm up to step five or something and wanted to possibly get more done on it this weekend. Found out one of my light fixtures is bad - I put new bulbs in it yesterday and they flickered horribly, turned off and back on again and hummed incessantly. Just the cheapie fixtures though so mebbe I can pick up another one. I don't have enough light in there as is unless the garage door can be open.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, as long as you're replacing it, might as well go with an LED.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Come on over Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: You COULD build a chest of drawers out of the old pine, and use it for a "stacked" storage place. I think I might know someone who made one….

Dreary morning out there…..not sure what is on the Boss' schedule for today…..haven't heard…yet.

Those little red handled ones were once part of a set of 6….No. 106 by Millers Falls. Not sure about the rest of the chisels I picked yesterday….

No lumber in the shop, so no projects going on…...


----------



## ssnvet

Howem Nubbers…

Mrs. Mainiac watched a chick flick with my daughters last night, so that meant….. shop time!

I banded the large plywood drawer front with oak strips from my scrap barrel. I didn't have any solid oak that was wide enough for use as drawer fronts on the sliding bit trays, but I scrounged up an old shelf made out of some type of Asian hardwood with grain similar to Oak. So I cut that up and sanded the finish off of it and it matches pretty well. I used pocket screws to install them. Slow going, but forward progress.

Ordered a push button switch with the knee paddle on sale from Rockler. This is looking like it will be a nice little set up.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> All you tech savvy individuals, who does Instagram and what s the benefits?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I am part of Instagram and Twitter since I have heard it is good for business. I thought I would get into it before I started selling my turnings, however, I find it is just a hassle to get several times a day and to maintain.

Bandit

Thanks we can uses any carving tools we can get.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Matt sounds like progress to me. Will be great when you get it done.

Was 40 early now 50 headed for the mid 60's. Plenty of sunshine to make the grass grow. Had good rain all night so now can hear it growing.


----------



## bandit571

Apple tree over the backyard ( neighbor's, not mine) is laying a carpet of white petals all over my backyard…..

Just a normal spring day around here..


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, I am on Instagram and Twitter. But I can't really see how they can generate business. My Facebook ads have generated a lot of business for me.

I may regret it, but I just put an ad out to the Sioux Falls area. Either I will regret spending the money or I will be overrun with orders.


----------



## mojapitt

I went to work at 2 this morning. For some reason my body is screaming for a nap.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I believe you missed saying "my body is screaming for a nap and some pie."


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte I believe you missed saying "my body is screaming for a nap and some pie."
> 
> - diverlloyd


Because I just had the pie. :-0


----------



## bandit571

Got bored today…..took apart an old disston saw, sanded a new, hand friendlier, profile to the boxy 1955 handle. Cleaned the bolts, cleaned the brown coloured blade back to a shiny silver colour. Waiting on the coat of Witch's Brew to dry…..film at 2300 hrs….

Checked the pile of saws in the til….one would up being trashed out. Way too many pits in the blade..wrong hardware…..may keep the medallion, rest will get tossed.

Arlin: do you still have my address?


----------



## mudflap4869

I need to build a raised bed for my herb garden. Too old to get down to ground level and tinker with them. I bought a couple of planters to put my yellow tomato plants in. Might have to elevate them also. Mid 80s and humid for the last few days and has my mouth watering for fresh garden goodies. Where the western area is as dry as a popcorn fart, this part of Oklahoma is referred to as green country because the humidity is always high and things grow well.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, I thought they called it green because you are all rich down there.


----------



## Gene01

12 sheets of 3/4 BB, and 4 sheets of 1/4 BB stacked on edge, 36" high stickered stack of walnut about 16" away.
Standing between. Needed the 1/4. Naturally, it was behind the 3/4. Pulled the whole stack over. Knocked me backwards on to the walnut. Trapped my legs between the ply and the walnut. I was flat on my back. The ply just inches off my chest. Couldn't move. Hurt like the devil.
Finally worked a short board loose and got it between the ply and the edge of the walnut stack. With more strength than I thought possible, was able to pry the ply up enough to get one leg free. Had to take a breather. With a few more tries, I managed to get the other leg out. About 24" " above the walnut stack is a rack with maple stacked on it. That's all the room I had to maneuver. Finally, squirmed around and was able to get out.
Nothing broken. A few scrapes and my calves are black and blue. Pretty sore. I can hardly walk. Think I'll restack it all tomorrow…maybe.


----------



## mudflap4869

Gene, you need a life-alert when going into the wood storage area. That stuff can squish the beans outa ya. Wood is called widow maker for a reason. 
Bandit, don't toss that saw blade. There are many good marking knives in it.


----------



## mojapitt

Got the wife's drivers license renewed today. Funny to hear young man coming back from driving test say to test person, "But nobody ever stops there"


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, my worst injuries over last couple years were from handling lumber. Be careful in there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Guy at work had a little table frame made by his FIL. It was the last thing he made before he passed away so Joe wanted to make it into something nice. Originally it was meant for holding a Rubbermaid container with sand for the kids. I discovered it was 5/4 cedar deck boards, so I resawed a cedar 6×6 I had to get some nice quartersawn boards. I will hinge the top and put a bottom in there for a little storage spot.
I finally sold my old generator. I have nothing left to sell. Need another auction.


----------



## Festus56

That is not good Gene. Glad you are not broken up. That is alot of plywood to land on you with no help to get out.

Jim when you get your garden done come on up here. Jamie needs one built too.

Table looks good Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa Gene, be careful bud. That's scary.


----------



## johnstoneb

Friend called me this morning wanted to know if I was still looking for some western red cedar. Yes I am. Get over here my neighbor has a bunk of it that he is asking $300 for. He has it labeled as eastern red but doesn't know what he has. I run over there. Turns out it is eastern red the top boards are weathered a little and no sap wood. I'm talking with him telling him that it is beautiful wood but I don't know what I would do with it no place to store it. I really need western red for a canoe build. all of a sudden he says would you take it for $200. It is stacked and stickered in my garage. 550 BF works out to $.36 a BF. I guess I can figure something to build with it.

4


----------



## firefighterontheside

Outdoor furniture, line your closets, build boxes, etc. Good deal!


----------



## mojapitt

Always better to have the wood sir. Great find.


----------



## diverlloyd

Hope chests, memory boxes at that price it would make good charity donation items.


----------



## mojapitt

First coat of epoxy on a vanity top.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can almost see it for the glare.


----------



## mojapitt

I couldn't get a decent picture. Not sure how to combat the glare.


----------



## ssnvet

Tonight's progress…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looking good Matt.

Monte, are you still putting a coat of satin poly on top to cut down on shine?


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, Grab some muslin and place it between the light and your project. It softens the light and reduces the glare.


----------



## mojapitt

This is with lights off and using the flash.


----------



## mojapitt

I won't spray the vanity, but the tabletop will get satin lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, Grab some muslin and place it between the light and your project. It softens the light and reduces the glare.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I don't have any Muslims


----------



## ssnvet

Thinking about finish. Here are the options I have on the shelf…










Any thoughts?

Maybe two tone with the drawer fronts a darker color than the body?


----------



## mojapitt

I like the first 3. The green doesn't do much for me.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, glad you are not squished worse than you were! Are you on blood thinner medication? Get some ice and compression stockings on those bruised calves. Plywood BAD/Walnut GOOD!
What a haul, Bruce!!
Very nice table and gesture, Bill.



> Bandit, don t toss that saw blade. There are many good marking knives in it.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Someone has *OBVIOUSLY* hacked mudflap's account!
Beeeutiful table-tops, Monte! Congrats to Leanna on the licence renewal!
Did someone say Cherry?


----------



## diverlloyd

Um new local lumber guy has curly cherry 8/4 at $3.50 a bdft and walnut at $6 1/4 sawn for $7. I may have to make and appointment to go play in his lumber piles. But that would mean cleaning and organizing the shop.


----------



## bandit571

Had a pair of newer Disston/ HK Porter handsaws….decided to at least clean one up. Here is one of the two









This one, I haven't done anything to, yet. Has a faint"Journeyman" silkscreen on the blade. As for the other saw?









It does not have a hang hole in the plate. Never found an etch..yet. Sanded things down to bare wood, rounding off all the sharp corners. 









Screws are "clocked", and polished up..









Not quite as "blocky" in the hand grip area. Plate is cleaned up. I may try to sharpen this 8ppi saw, whenever I get bored, again. handle has a single coat of the Witch's Brew…wipe on, wipe off. Just a dollar saw….


----------



## CFrye

OOoo CURLY cherry? Pictures, please.
My friend/coworker/enabler, Julie, told me about a cherry tree that was blown down in the recent storms. We looked at it this evening. 20-ish inches at the base. Trying to load images…


----------



## Festus56

Nice bunch of sticks there Bruce. If you need room you can bring some up here. I would even double your money.

I am with Monte, any of the colors but the last one.

Need to have another project Bandit before you run out of tools to clean up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll cast my vote for the first on the left.


----------



## johnstoneb

I'd go with the one on the far left.

I don't think you can have too much wood.


----------



## mudflap4869

I vote for the one on the far left. the only one that looks like a natural color to me.


----------



## CFrye




----------



## Festus56

Do you own that tree now Candy?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, are you coming to have a drink with me in Virginia?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


planning on it…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that cherry?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Supposed to be a beautiful day. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Enjoy the tree Candy


----------



## Gene01

Probbly some mighty interesting grain in there, candy. Is that a burl, I see?
Just low dose aspirin for a thinner. And, it's just the right leg that's really sore. It was caught between the edge/corner of the top board and the pile of ply. It's not quite as painful this morning. I'll try walking it off today.

Matt, like most every one else, the far left, unstained, looks best.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm….


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

This is turning out to be one of those days. I had a work place "incident" as my plastic ergonomic keyboard tray broke (beyond repair). We have a nice metal one in the closet, so I installed it. Big bubbles no troubles! Until I crawled out from under the desk to find that the self tapping screws went all the way through the top surface of the desk. Can you say "splintered laminate" :^o

Far left sample is Watco Danish Oil with a Cherry tint, which is going to be by far the easiest of the 4 options.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can dishonestly say that I have never done anything like that.

Went to town and on the way back a bald eagle landed on the road right in front of me. It saw me coming so took off again, flew about 100 feet and went back to the road and picked up some road kill and carried it off. Kinda cool. Then when I got closer I could see that it had landed on a dead armadillo. I thought bald eagles had better taste.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ morning all!

@Matt good going  can you just back the screws out and putty them?

Nice Cherry tree, Candy? Alaskan mill time?

@Bandit it's funny you should mention - I was actually thinking about a dutch tool chest!


----------



## Gene01

Matt, no way to start the day.

Pretty neat sight, Bill. Bald eagles are scavengers. In Canada, we'd watch the eagles feeding at the same garbage dump as the black bears. That eagle's nest was in a tree just at the edge of the dump. Handy for him.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Matt, I have done that installing a kitchen countertop. Someone had a longer screw in the box and I found it. Good choice on the color.

We watch bald eagles all the time here. When riding we stop and watch them alot.

Glad you are good this morning Gene. Just don't do that again !!

Another bright sunshine day here. 30's last night, 42 now headed for 65. Just about right. Rain and cooler tomorrow. Got the lawn mowed again yesterday. That is 3 times already this year.


----------



## bandit571

Need to get gas IN the gas can, before I can try to even start the mower…...Backyard is half green grass, and half white apple blossoms….

Had one table a few years ago….screws sunk too much into the corner blocks, and came up through the Pine top….

Not much on the schedule today….may get bored, again…


----------



## CFrye

Yes, Cherry.
No, burl. Old branch=crotch grain=  Going to borrow the trailer from our Cajun doctor friend to haul the tree parts. How long can it sit there (I'm told it is not in the way) before it is no good (for a normal person)? a week? a month? all summer?
BTDT, Matt! Put a sticker over it  I like the far left color, too.
Love the bald eagle story, Bill! 
Bought a lawn mower for the boy(30 year old) to mow his Grandma's yard. Took it back yesterday because the engine seized up. He promised he checked the oil. The folks at Sears say they'll call when it's fixed. No problem! I was pleasantly surprised. May need a bush hog to mow Mom's yard by then, though.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: IF you still want all them carving chisels, let me know. Same as before, Postal Money order, and I will send them out the same day..


----------



## CFrye

> ....may get bored, again…
> 
> - bandit571


Whatcha drillin'?


----------



## CFrye

Happy Birthday, Mudflap!


----------



## bandit571

May rehab the other saw…









And see how it turns out….


----------



## ArlinEastman

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside

Happy birthday Jim!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished up the old car parts today and the little end table I was working on.
I think I need a project. Maybe chairs for my mom. Need a design. I would like to use maloof joints, but not really sculpt the chairs.


----------



## Festus56

Happy Birthday Jim!! By the way in Candy's picture you are not even half used up yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Jim!

Bill, Maloof had chairs with padded seats also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They need dining chairs. That might be a bit too relaxed for dining.


----------



## mojapitt

It's for more casual meals.

Maybe this one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy birthday.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? I thought the old codger was hatched…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

We're getting closer. No arms.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Something like this.


----------



## mojapitt

You could put pads on these


----------



## Festus56

Looks like you have choices Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, maybe this year's event is dining chairs? Maybe a few more will join us than on rocking chairs? Hmmmm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I could take a chair like that Monte and use maloof joints on all four legs. I'm tempted to cut cross pieces for the back instead of spindles. Really don't want to sculpt seats.


----------



## Gene01

> I could take a chair like that Monte and use maloof joints on all four legs. I m tempted to cut cross pieces for the back instead of spindles. Really don t want to sculpt seats.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, check this out.


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy
I would get that sawed up as soon as possible. Walnut goes punk fairly quickly and it wouldn't surprise me to see cherry doing the same


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen that Gene. Pretty neat how he does that.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, wonder which tool I can rehab next?

No lumber in the shop = No projects in the shop. IF I figure out something to build….maybe I can get a board or two…..

Wonder IF I have a couple "Extra" Handplanes…..maybe stick them in a wooden box, and take the box along in June? We'll see…..


----------



## mojapitt

I like carving seats. Just the shear mess is fun.


----------



## bandit571

May head over to youtube for a while…...

BTW: Learned long time ago, I am not a chair maker…...


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Candy
> I would get that sawed up as soon as possible. Walnut goes punk fairly quickly and it wouldn t surprise me to see cherry doing the same
> 
> - johnstoneb


Bruce

I have to disagree with you on the walnut. I have had several down for at least 10 years and no signs of rot yet. They do get darker and less sap wood which seems to turn dark to. There is a walnut timber cutter here in Council Bluffs who mills black walnut only and does the veneering to and they let it sit for several years before doing anything with it.


----------



## Gene01

Awhile back, I bought a few hundred BF of walnut that had laid outside in Tennessee's humidity for several years before it was milled. 
You are right, Arlin. It gets darker but no rot apparent . I've just now started pulling from that pile. All looks good.


----------



## bandit571

Second saw was started through rehab..









handsome, ain't it..









Need to get rid of the sharp edges…and that price tag..
.








Tried to bring the etch back….didn't work..got the handle all spiffied up…









One way to keep a BLO soaked rag safe…









Heavy rains tonight, now we have a creek across the floor….

hardware is shined up….maybe tomorrow, I can put this saw back together…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Supposed to be a good weekend.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…..Fellow Humans, and Randy..


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday Nubbers…

Drizzle and cold here today…


----------



## mojapitt

LJ bkap is selling off his select walnut if anyone is interested.


----------



## rhybeka

that'd be nice to have some but it's probably over my budget and too much to ship


----------



## mojapitt

Like a lot of the top notch rocking chair builders, I am sure it's premium quality.

He's a great guy if you get a chance to talk to him.


----------



## bandit571

Cool and breezy here..
ONE yard sale this morning…..said he had TOOLS!....stopped in to see

Bunch of shovels, spades and other yard TOOLS….was turning away, and headed back to the car..

Funny looking "trunk" with the spades leaning on it….One end opens out like a book…had a few files and such in leather holders. Then he opened the "main" lid….Bottom had about…12 handsaws, HUGE monkey wrenches, a well beat up block plane, two blow torches, and I am not sure what else was buried down in there…..$80?

99% of what was in that box, I already have…..not spending that much cash on maybe one or two tools….and having to sell the rest of the junk….maybe the nexr sale will be better..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Cool 42 here early today. Going to 50 they say with 90% chance of a quarter inch of rain. If it is going to be cool and wet might as well get really wet. Maybe rain and snow tomorrow.

I would like more walnut. It is $9.99 bd. ft. here as of yesterday when I was at the wood store. I am running out of storage room. Need to find a bigger shop.

I have been playing with my lathe some lately. Had some small wood pieces that wanted to be small mallets. An old beat up joiners mallet and my 40 yr old softball bat both were the last two to get re-turned and finished. Now they are to pretty to use.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should motivate out of this chair, and see what's for Lunch….?

BTW: For you working stiffs…...It is FRIDAY! Have fun…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Watching ancient aliens on history channel with the dog covered up and sleeping next to me while listening to the fighter jets flying over for the air show tomorrow. Oh yeah Thunder over Louisvile the greatest thing ever( pure sarcasm) so I doubt I'm getting off the couch. 'Tis be a lazy day for me.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I hope to go to the salvage yard again this afternoon. I will check on the Australian wood. Should be nice and muddy up there again.


----------



## mudflap4869

Snake floating, gully washers for the last 2 days. Flash floods everywhere. High of 60 for today. 
My shrink didn't say that I am certifiable this morning. Must be sumptin wrong with that boy.
I managed to set out 2 yellow tomato plants and a sweet potato plant yesterday between cloud bursts. Too danged wet to be building raised beds for my herbs. Was told by Lardass that I was not to go lumber shopping without someone to do all the lifting. She must think that I was a sergeant or lieutenant in the army. Doc says " No lifting more than 4 lbs". So just who is going to lift the other 260 lbs of me out of my chair? No winning with that woman around.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte I haven't spent any of my lumber allowance yet.


----------



## bandit571

Handle was quite dry on the second saw….I managed to take a file around on the teeth. It MAY become a Rip saw…


----------



## Chas7715

Gene,

Now that we all know you're OK after being trapped by that bad ole plywood I think you have entirely too much wood! If you had less it wouldn't have been such a job getting untrapped! 
I'll be glad to head your way and relieve you of said bad plywood. About half I think would make you a lot safer!

J/K though. Glad it wasn't worse!

Big thunderstorms here. Started at 2-something AM and woke me up. Started again around 7AM. Still going. It kinda wet out right now. Some flooding going on and such.

Chuck


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Chuck, come visit again. I am sure Gene would give up the plywood.


----------



## Gene01

> Hello Chuck, come visit again. I am sure Gene would give up the plywood.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hi chuck. 
Lemme think. several sheets of BB. Think I'll hang on to that. Two sheets of walnut veneered ply. Better keep that. There's a couple sheets of MDF. That could go.


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Birthday Jim… Tell Candy to be nice to ya today :^p


----------



## mojapitt

I got 3 pieces of the possible Jarrah. I will take it home, slice it up and see what it looks like.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Jim. Have some cake and ice cream. Then have some for me.


----------



## bandit571

Second saw is done, teeth and all..









Cuts nicely as a Rip, terrible as a crosscut….rip it is, then…

Made a stop in Brandt, OH. while on the way to pick up two GrandBRATS….spent a whopping $0.75….









A wee bit rusty, a 1" gouge, leather washer on the end









Can't have such rusty items in the shop…









Handle had a bunch of hairline cracks, hoping the BLO will close them up..









And take was it for buying stuff today…


----------



## Gene01

At $0.75 a pop, you'll go broke. No money left for dews.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hello gang, just got t the firehouse after task force training all day. Played with helos and torches and cranes.
This summer I may get to ride in C130's and chinooks to Indiana. I'll wave at ya Marty.


----------



## Gene01

Say, Bill. Did your dad make the Canada trip?


----------



## mojapitt

This is the pieces believed to be Jarrah. It was used for railroad ties, so nothing over 4'. I will wash them tomorrow and slice them on Sunday.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They will be going to Canada in about three weeks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Ate too much again but Friday Date night is done once again. Still raining here and 42 deg. Maybe some snow mixed in tonight.

Did you get more of the other wood today Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

I got several different sizes/types today. Something to play with.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, the Micro Jig Micro Dial came yesterday. Not assembled yet. Can't wait to play with it. Now to find the time. Moving kinda slow, these days.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, heal up. Hopefully, a week or two will have you back up to speed.

Good morning world


----------



## diverlloyd

Rainy here and waiting on the wife to wake up. We will be leaving the area today due to the opening of the Kentucky derby celebrations.


----------



## mojapitt

Initial surface sanding complete. When my helper gets here, we'll flip it and trim it.


----------



## johnstoneb

That is going to look good.


----------



## bandit571

um…..marnin ta ye….


----------



## mojapitt

I am torn between needing to get a lot done today and wanting a very long uninterrupted nap. I know which one I will do and I know which one I want to do. They are not the same one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie monte pie then nap


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here. At least the sun should be out from behind the clouds in a bit. 42 deg. now and should get to low 60's.

Have a cedar treasure box to finish today. Goes with the cedar hope chest I re-built for a Granddaughters birthday next month and now making a matching small box to keep the little things in.


----------



## bandit571

Had to drive over and pick up two re-sharpened handsaws…..$22.58, counting tax. Long drive….Miss Bandit HAD to ride along…..lunch at McD's…guess who helped eat the McNuggets….and fries…...

Miss bandit rode along, to keep her away from Maxwell…...who will be getting fixed May 2nd…


----------



## mojapitt

DL, I desperately need to limit my pie intake.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte so much for that nap! 

I just got home and fed from water aerobics. the dogs are doing their best to convince me to take a nap. I got a good amount of Stumpy's TS fence done last night.

















Now I need to figure out how to work the rails.

I also got started looking at the stack of pine I have in my garage and figuring out how to best use it for a tool chest. The width of the boards needs to be ~11 inches and the boards I have are ~9. 









Sat a ~2.5in piece next to the 9 in piece and not really liking the look. Any thoughts, gang?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, stacks of wood tend to multiply.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, Google "scrap wood projects". Lots of ideas.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that's blasphemy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: turn one of the boards around, and match for grain…









This one is a pair of 1×8s with a 1×4 down the middle…


----------



## mojapitt

Impatiently waiting for my "helper" to show up and help me move 2 tabletops.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL @Monte I have an issue with that already which is why this pile is going to be a tool chest 

@Bandit I think my other issue is there aren't many 'small' pieces to cut and I don't want to have to merge two nine inch boards to cut 8 inches off… I guess I could and then cut four inches off each side….though if I glue up right you shouldn't see the seam sooooo…..bleh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just finished this table top from WRC. 3 pieces 5" wide and one 3". I stained it a bit to try and match the decks stain that was on the base.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This is the pieces believed to be Jarrah. It was used for railroad ties, so nothing over 4 . I will wash them tomorrow and slice them on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I would like to buy some of that Jarrah from you also of that size. Would make some wonderful bowls. I will even make one for you. How wide and thick and long are they?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I love the tabletop.

Bill

The color of that tabletop looks so nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, they are 6"x8". Tomorrow I will slice these up and see what they look like. Then we can decide who wants what.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, are you at the firefighters convention in Indy this weekend???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Chuck, I'll share some oak with ya since Gene and Monte are hoarding the good stuff…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that there's a big screw up somewhere. Because right now I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## bandit571

Pulled the spark plug from the mower…yep, needs replaced….got a can of WD40 to squirt in the engine, ringht before I install the new plug. Filled the brand new gas can….decided it was just to dang cold to be outside, today…

Also picked up a 6pack of Guinness Blonde American Lager…..figured a wee bit of antifreeze might help…

Saws are back from the sharpening service….both cut a lot better, now….

Beka: a 1×12 pine board is about…11-1/2 " wide….By the time you rip it down to prevent warpping, it will be 11" wide…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went to the auction today, didn't buy any rust, just a big chunk of aluminum. Gonna make some brackets and carry it under the large barge…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am not hoarding, I am a collector and they match the rest of my collection.


----------



## mojapitt

Won't it sink?


----------



## ssnvet

6 hours in the shop. Slow going, but significant progress.

Top drawer is for collet nut wrenches and guide bearings.










Door is done and mounted.










Time to pick out some knobs from the salvaged hardware display. No two will match.










Top right is for the paddle switch.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have a tool for lifting and moving railroad ties, if you bring those ties over here, I'll help ya lift 'em onto my stockpile…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

The Bobber goes well with the large barge.
I have never been to FDIC and expect I never will. I'm not into those conventions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte I can see why you're happy with that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like it Matt.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, It'll keep the large barge from sinking…..


----------



## ssnvet

Skipper just got his summer haircut.


----------



## bandit571

Seems happy with it…

Pork Roast, smashed taters, and Kraut…..washed down with a Guinness….


----------



## mojapitt

This thing drank a gallon of epoxy faster than Marty going through corn squeezin's.


----------



## Festus56

Marty lifeboats are usually topside. Easier to get to.

Nice cabinet Matt, looking good.

That is still a big table Monte. Almost need more than one helper for that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mark, I think of it as a lifeboat garage…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

...besides, if the large barge flips over, the dingy will be right where I need it…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Won t it sink?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

It is to keep the Pontoon afloot. lol


----------



## ssnvet

And a hookup for the DC…


----------



## ArlinEastman

It seems I have been sharpening a lot of other peoples bandsaw blades lately. The one I finished up today is a carbide toothed one and had sap and oils from other woods caked on it about 1/8" thinck. It had taken me 2 hours to just clean it and 45 minutes to sharpen it.

I found that no one sharpens bandsaw blades and think I might go into business.


----------



## bandit571

New spark plug, new gas, new air filter…..mower will start, run for maybe 5 seconds, and shuts back down….motor is a B& S 4.5hp…...so much for yard mowing tonight….Grrrrrrr.

Arlin: That Spear & jackson gouge might be a hair too long for the shipping box…will see how it goes…


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, these beams in the back of the truck are for the friend that does CNC plasma cutting. He's making a tabletop out of them. They are 6"×8", 6-1/2' long.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, these beams in the back of the truck are for the friend that does CNC plasma cutting. He's making a tabletop out of them. They are 6"×8", 6-1/2' long.


----------



## bandit571

May have to drain the fuel system on that mower….may be a bit of water in there, somewhere? maybe another tank full of fresh gas will do the job…..

Monday is a visit to the Cardio Doctor…...suppose I will have to be a good boy….


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit you might want to drain the carb or pull it off and spray it with brake cleaner. That ethenol in gas will speparate and atract water not to mention it eats through the fuel lines. I replace the trimmer lines about every 3 years. 
Monte did you happen to check the moisture content of that wood?


----------



## bandit571

Well, another day shot in the a…...

maybe better luck tomorrow, eh?


----------



## mojapitt

Just ate at "five guys". It was alright I guess.


----------



## CFrye

That's some thirsty wood, Monte! Maybe some Irish sap in it? ;-b
Marty, how's the hand?
We went to Lowe's this evening. Jim got some lumber for his raised beds. Soggy, soggy, soggy, pressure treated stuff=HEAVY!! Found one 2X4 amongst them that only had 3 tiny knots in one end. It's a shame it's treated! 
Also picked up some 1X12's from the cull rack 30% off.


----------



## diverlloyd

So went to a auction and bought some new old stock stanley tools. 1/4" and 3/4" 750 chisels a g1 220 block plane,259 level along with some files all for and a no 20 try square $10. so I know a big I suck but the wife bought them so she sucks but I will take credit. Now with my question we the try square was with a 12" framing square the 12" square is solid copper 1/8" thick with "Tools Of Superior Quality Since 1896" All of these tools came out of a stanley wooden suitcase style case( I didnt buy the case). I have no idea about this copper square the only copper tools i have are for working around explosive or flamable stuff. So does anyone have a idea about it or who made it or where I can get some more info on it. My phone is dead so i can get pics tomorrow if needed. I didnt realize how much the red handled 750s go for on ebay.


----------



## bandit571

All cleaned up…needing something to do..









Might get a few boards and see what I can cobble up…

Say Goodnight, Gracie…..BTW, DL…you suck…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good score on the tools guys

Monte

I am looking forward to seeing the CNC table


----------



## CFrye

AJ, you and Jess *SUCK*!!
Yes, pics are needed!


----------



## mudflap4869

02:00 spasms start in left leg and woke me up. Boss massaged both lower legs with bio-freeze, both legs spasm like crazy. Get up to walk. Floor keeps begging for a hug. Gonna sit here and say a bucket full of shucky darns while killing pixels.


----------



## xofagemak

[removed]


----------



## mojapitt

Spam on Sunday?


----------



## Gene01

> Spam on Sunday?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good fried. Bacon's better….any day.

Nice score, AJ.

40 degrees this morning. Supposed to hit 80 but cloudy. Cloudy all week, too. Maybe rain next friday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, how s the hand?
> 
> - CFrye


Hand and legs are irritating enough to know they're still attached…..


----------



## diverlloyd

They just need the dirt clean off them and sharpened.


----------



## bandit571

Herr Mudflap did not need to send Uncle Charles over to me…..between that, and a Puppy Alarmclock, I am up way too early…..grrrrrr..


----------



## mojapitt

I figure that a couple more hours of sanding on the big table, I shouldn't have any wood left at all.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, Uncle Charlie stopped in my foot before he came to Ohio. Now, we're out of Tonic water. Bleh X-b
Marty, glad parts are still attached. 
Sitting in the ER, watching Mom sleep. She became unresponsive at church. BP was really low. Better now. Waiting for test results.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, prayers for your mother


----------



## mojapitt

You sand for hours. Very tiring. Then in a moment, a star is born.


----------



## bandit571

Can you say….Vertigo?

Yard is mowed….mower was simply flooded is all, let it sit overnight….second try, it started up, and stayed running..Now, I need a beer and a nap….


----------



## bandit571

Candy: Use Gin & Tonic…..the tonic water will last longer, that way…...

Beer in hand, nap may be next..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just left Liam's soccer tournament. They won first place. Amazing considering they played all day yesterday in the rain and mud. Still mud today.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, kids don't mind mud and rain as much as parents do.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## firefighterontheside

I know you're right Monte. I remember not minding the mud, but I still mind.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, that is just awesome.

Boys and mud are made for each other. The last football game of my senior year was dubbed THE MUD BOWL. Probably 4" 5" deep over the whole field. Most fun we ever had.


----------



## CFrye

Yay, Team Liam!
Gin? No thanks. The tonic water is bad enough. 
A star is born! Beautiful, Monte!
Mom has been admitted for observation overnight. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, your 4 corners idea really turned out well.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy best wishes from my family to yours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, prayers to your mom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's more old car parts sitting in place.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 02:00 spasms start in left leg and woke me up. Boss massaged both lower legs with bio-freeze, both legs spasm like crazy. Get up to walk. Floor keeps begging for a hug. Gonna sit here and say a bucket full of shucky darns while killing pixels.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

I have been using Biofreeze now for 5 years. I got the first few from the Chryopractor and they cost $35 1each 16oz. I went to Amazon and it was $125 for a gallon and that saved us over $130 so that is the way we go now.

If you want the link to where I get it let me know


----------



## bandit571

trying to keep two dogs apart right now…...Max is being a …..boy. Trying to avoid puppies. Max gets snipped May 2…...

Other than mow the yard…not much else got done today…..may hang some lights in the Gazebo…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - firefighterontheside


Bill

Cheeser grin like I used to have at that age. Tell him well done.

Also I would LOVE to do woodworking on that car!!!!

Candy

Prayers for your Mom

Hoping and praying for everyone else to be feeling better.

I remember 4 weeks ago they had to drain 5 pints of infection from 3 of my 4 surgeries and not I am doing quite better now.


----------



## Festus56

Hello All,

Nice sunshine in the mid 60's today. Enjoying it as it is going to cool off and rain the next couple days.

Nice top there Monte. Maybe you should have a big router planer like mine. Only takes a little sanding with a ROS and then finish sanding. Works great for me.

Hope all is well with your mom Candy. Tomorrow she will be back to normal we hope.

Good job Liam, don't worry bout the mud it will wash off !! Pretty cool car to work on Bill, looking good.

Have a little treasure box done to go inside the cedar chest. Just needs some finish now and think it will match.


----------



## bandit571

lights are now hung in the Gazebo…...

Max is having a hissy-fit…due to Miss Bandit's " conditions ".....


----------



## mojapitt

I am not convinced that this wood is Jarrah.


----------



## Doe

What do y'all think of cases for tools? I'm still organizing stuff and Gerry thinks that we should chuck the fancy cases for the stuff we use all the time and I think that we should keep them. A box is a box is a box. Keep, keep, keep. So there.


----------



## mojapitt

Got a few sticks cut


----------



## mojapitt

Got a few sticks cut


----------



## Doe

We're getting a dog in July. A basset. Not quite a Border Collie but we're getting too darn old for them. I swore that we wouldn't get a puppy again-oh, well . . .


----------



## Doe

Me again. Where's everyone staying for the Shindig? I'd kinda like to book the hotel sooner rather than later. Are we doing the same deal where we bring something and have a draw?


----------



## mudflap4869

If candy's mom gets back to normal, OH HELL! I don't even want to think about it. No good deed goes unpunished. If we take her out to dinner, we have to hear all about dancing with the stars and some cooking shows. She damned sure can't cook, and the thought of her trying to dance causes me nightmares. We pretty much hated each other for the first 15 years. Then she figured out that I was not the bastard she thought I was, AND I could really cook. Now I am pretty much her darlin SIL. She is still a terrible 2 year old in most ways, but we have learned how to handle her tantrums. Start singing a song from the 30s and 40s and she will happily sing all day. And occasionally talk about when she sang with the big bands in Chicago. Child psychology still works.


----------



## mudflap4869

Would you rather have a useless box, or space for more wood?
I am working on a project for the shindig, don't know about the others. My tiny brain is also considering what kind of sign to make.


----------



## Doe

ooh, thanks Jim. I forgot the sign. . . working on it now.


----------



## Gene01

Looks like fir, to me, Monte. Maybe some gooder stuff in the truck?

Prayers for your mom, Candy. Have Jim cook her a meal.

Congrats, Doe. Once a dog lover always a dog lover.

Tomorrow, the model gun case will be ready to have it's top cut off. My son said he'd take it off my hands. None of his long guns will fit. Dunno what he'll use it for. Still a lot of things I want to try with it before it gets gone. Thinking of maybe 3ea. half starbursts across the front. We'll see.


----------



## mojapitt

My thought is Douglas fir also.


----------



## mojapitt

2nd gallon of epoxy makes me think I can finish with the next one.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah some type of pine and Douglas fir seems about right it looks like it has that fuzz that I have had with the fit.
Thanks monte for trying it out I guess I'm going to look at some curly cherry this week sometime.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Candy, give mom a hug from us…..

Doe, you should definatly keep the cases, what else would you fill the space with under the workbench???


----------



## mojapitt

My helper says that the reclaimed wood I cut smells really bad. Does that change anyone's guess?


----------



## bandit571

Pee-Elm?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That second pic doesn't look like Doug for. Looks more like a pine. Could be sugar pine. First pic maybe Doug fir.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think stinky socks maple grows out there.


----------



## mojapitt

More pics. This one is different. My guess is western red cedar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say wrc for sure. I've got some very old beams from an old building that were supposed to be Doug fir. When I planed them they were clearly wrc and looked just like that.


----------



## mojapitt

The next one appears to be a very wet pine or fur.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm thinking you're gonna find that all of that wood is gonna be different varieties of western conifers.


----------



## mojapitt

I lack self discipline. I couldn't stop myself from having a second helping of barbecue ribs for supper.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, a lot of the western red cedar has great color. The rest doesn't impress me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that last stuff you showed. Looks like it has a lot of pitch in it. Is reminiscent of yellow pine. Could be western yellow pine(ponderosa, Jeffrey)


----------



## bandit571

Monte: There is a crate maker in Conover, OH. that uses a LOT of that WET Pine….They ship out a couple flatbed truck loads a week….and, you can smell the pine from the road when you drive past the place…..Pinesol smells better…


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte I just hope you didn't pay Jarrah prices for it if it's not Jarrah! 

I've been a bit productive in the shop - all the misc. stuff that's not gotten done recently got done today. Holes drilled in the new unit so I didn't have to leave the doors open for power cables and air hoses. Also realized I may've assembled one piece of Stumpy's TS fence backwards. So goes my luck - just glad I have another piece of 3/4" ply to recut the parts from and try again.

also started cutting parts for this dutch tool chest down to rough length so I could start gluing them up to cut down to final width…hopefully soon. The pieces of pine I have appear to be 1×10's that are actually 3/4"x9 1/4". Schwartz says to start by cutting the sides and dovetailing them to the bottom. Sooo I made myself a dovetail gauge today. I also had a thought about planing each side a bit to make sure they will match during glue up even though they already look s4s. I think for now i'll check them for knots on the edges again to be safe and see how they'll match up and plane down if necessary. pretty sure my #4 can handle it  Oh. I also cobbled together a chisel stand from scraps - finally!

@Doe I'll be in a tent in the back end of my truck in Charles's parking lot as long as I can make it. Uncle Sam needs to pay back my loan so I can get my truck ready for a long haul.


----------



## bandit571

I think IF I can get there, I will be in a tent on the ground, again….air mattress this time….too fat to crawl around on a cot…

No lumber in the shop….means no projects getting built….Tool Maintenance I guess will get done…

Oh, I do have a little something to bring along for the drawing…IF there will be one…

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is "off-line" right now….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho… busy day, got some shop time…

Finished with Danish oil










Mounted casters and pull knobs










Candy… hope your mom makes a complete recovery


----------



## mojapitt

Go to bed Matt. It's very late there.


----------



## mojapitt

Very cool cabinet Matt


----------



## Festus56

Nice cabinet Matt. Looking good !!


----------



## bandit571

Matt:...soooo, when will we see the router in operation?

Cabinet looks good!


----------



## rhybeka

Nice work Matt! Love the knobs


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

For those with a sense of humor (read the end of the log)


----------



## Gene01

Really nice cabinet, Matt. Enjoyed the build pictures, too. That's going to be right handy.

Monte, in memory of those trees, I meditated with a cedar bush.


----------



## mojapitt

High yesterday was 70, high tomorrow is 32.

Also a chance of 4 inches of snow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte wait - wut? it's going to be 84 here on Wed - contemplating a day off to work in the shop 

back to the land of excel macros and data pushing. If I'm lucky I'll get to practice my Spanish later.


----------



## bandit571

Visit to the Cardio Doctor today…..meh.

Not much else on schedule, today….

Top of the morning to ya, fellow Humans and Randy….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

43 here now, high of 56, down to 36 tonight with rain. Still not summer here yet. But the sun is shining at least.


----------



## bandit571

Cold here this morning, not a cloud in the sky.

Will try to box up a few chisels for Arlin, later…...will be a tight fit for a couple of them….


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cold here too.
My truck problems continue. Had a rough idle and vibration at first on accel. Made appointment to take to a diesel shop. In the meantime I'm changing the oil, which is overfull. It's got diesel in it. This may be bad.
How's your day?


----------



## mojapitt

Not as bad as yours is going to be.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Lots of filming this week. Sometimes I wonder what it would be like to do actual woodworking projects for myself once in a while. You know, make some of the things on my someday-list. I'm a professional woodworker who has to buy his furniture, for goodness sakes! The shame of it all…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I totally understand. People say "you must have beautiful furniture in your house". My wife says "No, he doesn't have time to build anything for me". Sometimes I get "the look" after that statement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got almost 20 quarts out of my truck. It only holds 15. It's usually a quart low when I change it. That means I got 6 quarts of diesel out.


----------



## mojapitt

That's probably not a good sign Bill


----------



## ArlinEastman

> High yesterday was 70, high tomorrow is 32.
> 
> Also a chance of 4 inches of snow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Almost the same here Monte. High today 70 low tomorrow 35 now snow but rain


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill is it under warranty? :\

@Stumpy/Monte I get the same thing but mine's not furniture it's craft storage XD takes all kinds 

we're supposed to hit 84 by Wed then be back to 65 - allergy season is in full swing and I predict migraines later this week.

wondering if I'm going to be able to get this TS fence and cross cut sled done to get mom's craft storage done by mothers day? Inquiring minds (mine mainly) want to know.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, sometimes completing a project depends on how much sleep you're willing to give up.


----------



## bandit571

Check up went..Ok…see him again in 4 months….have been scheduled for a lung doctor…...

On the way home from Sidney OH…..followed a smallish "Goodyear" blimp all the way home. Head winds was causing him trouble, traffic was causing mine. The Boss still manged to get a few phone pictures of it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill sounds like it's time for a injector job on the motor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope thats all it is AJ. If it is, I will have that done and then think about having the DPF deleted. I took it to a diesel specialty shop. I've never done that before, but i think I'm gonna like the idea.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I think that is what happens 90+% of the time the injector lets fuel leak by slicking the cylinder wall and down into the sump. Lucky you caught it and hopefully it hasn't damaged and bearings.


----------



## bandit571

Made a bit of sawdust…..









Just playing around with a newly sharpened saw..









or two..









$22.58 to have these two sharpened back up.


----------



## bandit571

Diced up a pound of BACON, a Green Pepper, and three taters…..oh, and 8 cloves of garlic. Fry until happy…add enough eggs to cover the mess. Scramble it all together….supper is ready!


----------



## rhybeka

sounds tasty, Bandit!

@Monte yeah - but no sleep and power tools don't seem to mix. :|

Used a dado blade for the first time tonight at Whit's - I did make part of my TS fence backwards so I had to remake it. live and learn. looks a little different from Stumpy's pics so I need to take another look.

Whit found a shaper at whatever scrap store he goes to, he bought it, brought it back to the shop, cleaned it up and posted it on CL. I thought of Sandra since he's only asking $200. Runs like a top from what I can see.

Waiting on Lily and SO to come back from their evening walk. I think I'll work a bit more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mom and dad visited an elderly lady who needed a door fixed. She gave them some old skis, so I got some pieces of wood today, but won't be doing woodworking with them. She said one of the sets was her husbands from when he was in the 10th mountain division in Korea. I'm not sure that the skis were used for that, but I'm sure he was in the division, the other skis are hers from the same era. Pretty cool stuff. I've already got old skis hanging on the wall and others standing in the corner so I have to find a home for these.


----------



## rhybeka

dumb question. Normally when T-Track is installed, is it normally mounted flush with the material it's installed in? I ask because my dado is the 3/8" depth the directions call for but my selected track is still about…eeeh 3/16" proud? I haven't screwed it down yet either so that might make a difference but I didn't think it would be that much.


----------



## diverlloyd

Went to homedepot to pick up some biscuits for my new to me ($2) craftsman biscuit joiner. I thought it looked cheap but looked on eBay and they are selling for $50-$70 so I guess it's a ok one still looks cheap though. The cashier asked what they was and I told her they a dehydrated biscuit for the tool box add water and some gravy and you have some breakfast in the shop on the go. She said that is the coolest thing to come through checkout then she seen the ryobi name and I had to come clean so I took one out and went through what they was and how they are used. She was pretty happy to know what they was and what they are really for but said they would have been better with gravy. I enjoy the little time out of my house.


----------



## DonBroussard

Matt-The router table looks sweeeeet! I'm glad the other Nubbers steered you away from that green finish.

Candy-I hope your Mom is better.

Gene-Sorry to hear about the plywood jumping on you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, maybe you need to measure you dado. Yes it needs to be flush or even below the surface a bit.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi ho…

Peachtree Woodworking had a big sale a couple weeks ago and I bit the bullet. I got a nice looking 3/8" corner chisel.

Well the package showed up today and the chisel looked good with a pretty decent edge on if. So I pulled a scrap block with a test mortice out of the scrap bin and attempted to clean out the corners… On the the third corner the chisel edge chipped! Not good!


----------



## Gene01

Beka, lay the track next to the dado blade and raise it to match. 
Measuring always gets me in trouble. My motto is cut it to fit. When it does, nail it.


----------



## mojapitt

I have discovered the most awesome point of building with reclaimed wood. NO FINISH SANDING.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, now Matt get to discover the "Joys" of sharpening a corner chisel…....and it ain't fun.

One helping of the "Mess" was just enough for me…Burp! may have seconds for Breakfast…

Miss bandit has a "Heat" problem…..Max is acting like a Horny Teenager…..May 2 can NOT get here fast enough…sheesh.


----------



## CFrye

Matt, I had that same chisel in my Peachtree basket, along with some other goodies. Never pulled the trigger on it. Good thing, I guess. Sorry.
AJ, that sounds like something Jim would say!
Mom is staying another night in the hospital. The doctor she saw today made her laugh(she took an immediate dislike to the hospitalist, yesterday). The doctor said she was a lot better, but still not quite there.


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of "Twins"..









An old Buck Brothers 3/8" firmer chisel, and the "new" 1" wide gouge…..









Same style of handle. Both were made long before Home Depot…..even before Great Neck Saw Co. bought out Buck Brothers in the 1950s….


----------



## mojapitt

Reclaimed wood vanity progress


----------



## CFrye

Un-refinished 'Reclaimed wood' and 'Vanity' just don't seem to go together. If anybody can make it work, it'll be Monte!


> I have discovered the most awesome point of building with reclaimed wood. NO FINISH SANDING.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Congratulations!! (imagining Monte doing the happy dance!)


----------



## mojapitt

I am actually enjoying working with this wood. Got at least 2 more projects after these. It's something different.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, all of it gets the same lacquer finish. I just don't have to spend a couple hours sanding it down perfectly smooth.

Good morning world. Weather sucks here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Monte. 47° now, but going to 80. Very sunny.


----------



## mojapitt

They are calling for a high of 34 with 3-6 inches of snow


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds fun.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, why do you live in the south?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, well…..I was born here, work here. Maybe in my retirement I can have a place in the "north".


----------



## rhybeka

Bill is sending us his weather tomorrow - today is supposed to be decent as well. I won't know since I'll be inside.

@Monte as long as it's not too cupped/twisted/etc.

woke up with a headache - most likely from being up with ms. Lily multiple times last night to make sure she stayed out of trouble.

@Bandit good luck on that - you're down to only a week away.

@Gene the weird thing is, the track is only a hair over (like 1/64th maybe?) 3/8ths which is what the dado is cut at. I'm thinking it's because the edges are rounded. seeing if I can dig up a pic.

*EDIT* that was quick! It looks like this: 









@Candy glad mom gets to go home tomorrow!


----------



## Gene01

It's 55 degrees here and, rainy. Rain comes in batches. Last batch was 18 seconds. 
Supposed to get to 63 today. I'll take Bill's weather. Monte can keep his.

Rifle case is ready for it's lid to be cut off. Waiting on some T Track to make another shorter track saw thingie. The box is too unwieldy for the Shopsmith TS. Guess I'll assemble the Micro Dial in the meantime. Got some time to play with it.


----------



## bandit571

um…...


----------



## Gene01

Beka, never seen track like that. Still, just lay sumpin flat across it and bring the blades up to it. 
When it's level in the dado, won't stuff build up in the groove between the rounded edges and the dado walls?
This is the track I use. It's miter track from Peach tree.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Guess Monte gets the snow this time. We only have rain so far. 33 now but warm up to 45 later.

That is like cheating almost, no finish sanding. My least favorite job.

Rebuilding my fence for the router table. Old one worked for several years but was not perfect straight so always had to adjust for that. Should get it done later.

Backa I always set the t-track just below the surface. Keeps the face flat that way.


----------



## mojapitt

From the window


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let it snow, let it snow….


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene yeah it probably will collect dust - hadn't thought about that actually. I've had a stick of this stuff for a while - ordered it and some other aluminum extrusion parts for my failed attempt at a TS fence a few years ago. I thought it was time to use of it (i.e. get rid of it). Regular t-track is pretty expensive compared to this stuff and the functionality appears the same. it fits the same toilet bolts. 

@Monte it's pretty but isn't it a bit late for snow or is this normal for you all?


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, 2 years ago we had 16" of snow on mother's day. I will be 57 in June. It has snowed twice on my birthday. We got snow on the 4th of July when I was a teenager. Nothing is off limits here.


----------



## mojapitt

I sent pictures of the big Starburst tabletop to the customer Sunday morning. I have had 3 of her clients call for quotes on custom tables in the last 2 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Monte.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, it's easy to see why they want quotes. The table is awesome. Did they order?
Our skies today look a lot like yours. No snow, though. Just bits of rain. 
Re: your tapers. How thick are they? How thin can you go, safely?


----------



## bandit571

Rehab Shop is about to open…..clock is ticking…









a No. 4 size thingy..









Model No. A4….









Might take until suppertime….$5 downtown…..she had sold the rest of those carving chisels…..this was the best of what was left….didn't need a bevel down drawknife…yet.









Funny place to stick a label? Made in India…....hmmm









Rear handle needs work…or just replaced…


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the longest pieces are 55" long and go to 3" wide at the end. When you first cut them they are about 1/4" at the tip. So I cut a strip off the side to make a point. Hope that makes sense.

2 of the 3 are definitely orders. The other is still thinking.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure how thin I could go.


----------



## rhybeka

just looked at the directions/pictures again and it looks like this slot doesn't get t-track, but there's t-track mounted somewhere else that rides in a t-track slot.


----------



## bandit571

Time, Gentlemen! I guess that is how it goes…









Made a few shavings with it…









Not too bad?









And that rusty sole?









"Ve haft vays…..."


----------



## bandit571

Ate too much for supper…..Smoked sausage, noodle stuff, Brussel Sprouts,toast, and a Corona Extra….

About to get a Sushi Bar here in town…...we'll see how that goes…


----------



## mojapitt

If I wanted to intentionally rust some bolt heads, what's my best option?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, heard any update on your truck?


----------



## bandit571

Monte; sand them, then throw them out into the snow for a day…..

Ford, or Chevy bolts?


----------



## mojapitt

I need rusty bolts for the table I am building


----------



## bandit571

Sand off the coatings the bolts have to prevent rust (oil..) and have BARE metal. Toss them into the snow outside the door….let them set in the snow overnight…


----------



## Gene01

Monte, how thick is the tapered board? From the under side to the top side.

See here for rust.


----------



## mojapitt

I use 1" thick stock. I don't need to, just a me thing.


----------



## mojapitt

26° in the shop right now. May whimp out and go to the house early.


----------



## Gene01

So, your star bursts are 1" thick, minus sanding, right? It's no wonder you need help maneuvering that big one.
I'm looking to cut small tapers…3-4" long and no more than 1/4" thick. Do you think that's feasible…and safe?
Guess I could taper them longer and then cut them shorter. Reuse the longer cutoff.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I think it would work. I would keep tablesaw blade as low as possible.

This tabletop is 2" thick. The pieces sit on a 1" plywood base.


----------



## mojapitt

Wimped out of the cold. Sitting in warm house now.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte vinegar will put a rust coating on them just dip them or spritz them. Oddly enough it will also kill rust.

Also a new guy to the forum http://lumberjocks.com/topics/218234


----------



## firefighterontheside

No word Monte. I called this afternoon and they hadn't done anything yet. I knew they may not get to it today. Was just hoping.
26°….... happy April.

I went with my mom to pick up a tiller she bought from an elderly friend of hers. The lady asked if I liked old tools. I thought I had scored, but then it was a lot of tap and die stuff. I did get an old pulley.


----------



## diverlloyd

So I have a friend that dropped off a platform off of his boat to have me strip.he said it's team that has been painted black there is a sanded spot on it and the wood is white and dry any ideas on getting it back to looking like teak? I'm going to take it all apart and try the heat gun on the paint first and if that doesn't work I'm sending it through the planer but I'm at a loss on what finish to use to bring it back to life and I'm sure it's going to soak up a ton of what ever I put on it.


----------



## bandit571

may go back to the shop….wasn't happy with the edge of that latest plane's cutter…..too much curve to it. May try to straighten it out a bit more. Instead of this..)...would like to have more like this…l….at least it was a wave effect sort of thing..~....seen way too many of those.

Have a"bite" on the elbow…not sure if it is a bite (bug type) and if I was stung by something…area is about the size of a nickel, and growing…..in size and in heat, making the elbow sore…..may wander over to Mary Rutan's ER and see what it is…


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about teak oil.


----------



## mojapitt

We can't even rust our own hardware anymore


----------



## mojapitt

Got a little done before cold took over.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You should have told me you needed rusty hinges. I just took some off of something yesterday.


----------



## mojapitt

I still need a rusty knob.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….


----------



## mojapitt

RANDY!

My day is complete now


----------



## ssnvet

Randy is in the house…


----------



## bandit571

dang….we let anybody in the door,......


----------



## bandit571

Rusty hinges? I thought you were talking about my knees…..they certainly creak like them….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Randy is in the house…
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Yup…. I'm in the house, cuz I can't go anywhere….
My vehicle decided to breakdown on the interstate last week.
Needs a new transmission…..


----------



## mojapitt

Didn't you just fix transmission last year?


----------



## mojapitt

I have had 2 transmissions fail on interstate. Really sucks.


----------



## DIYaholic

No new tranny…..
just 2 replacement engines….
New brakes….
new exhaust….


----------



## mojapitt

Completely sucks


----------



## DIYaholic

> Completely sucks
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tell me about it….
What used to be a 1/2 hour drive to work….
Is now a 2-1/2 hour ordeal involving a 1/2 hour walk & a 2 hour bus excursion….

That and….
Since I get out late the buses don't run….
So I get to take a $20.00 taxi ride.


----------



## mojapitt

Getting it fixed or looking for a different car?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy, my truck is in the shop with major troubles. I'm borrowing my dads truck. Maybe I could swing by and pick you up. Maybe your engine needs a replacement vehicle.


----------



## DIYaholic

> Getting it fixed or looking for a different car?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't have the funds for either….
I try to arrange rides with coworkers….
But incoherent scheduling makes that difficult.


----------



## DIYaholic

On a positive note….
They have begun a new recognition program at work….
"Associate of the Month"....
I am the inaugural recipient….
Comes with a VIP Parking Slip….
No vehicle to park, so….
I'm thinking I may set up a tent & cot in it!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Wish I were in position to help you sir. Hate seeing bad things happen to good people.


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats on the honor Randy. It may not seem like much, but I am sure it's well deserved.


----------



## Festus56

Hello Randy!! Good to hear from you but not that kind of news. That really stinks. Last transmission I lost was about a mile from Monte's place 6 years ago. Must be something in the air around there.


----------



## mojapitt

It may not look it, but we easily got 6" of snow today.


----------



## 000

> From the window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Go look out the door instead, that looks too cold.
.
.
.
Then I see your last picture and I don't think it's going to matter what opening you look out…


----------



## DIYaholic

> It may not look it, but we easily got 6" of snow today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It could have been worse….
It could have snowed here in Vermont!!!
We only got rain….


----------



## mojapitt

> It may not look it, but we easily got 6" of snow today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> It could have been worse….
> It could have snowed here in Vermont!!!
> We only got rain….
> 
> - DIYaholic


But winter Vermont scenes are beautiful


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, it's just reality here. The side is that it's great moisture and will be melted in a couple days.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> If I wanted to intentionally rust some bolt heads, what s my best option?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Wire brush them and throw them in a vinegar bath for an hour and take them out and let them air dry should get rusty that way


----------



## Doe

> My motto is cut it to fit. When it does, nail it.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Words to live by-I like it


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

@Bandit what was the bite from?

got a bit more done on the TS fence - at least until I had to stop due to lack of proper screws and such. going to have to find my wax to get parts sliding ok. Also have to figure out if I'm going to shorten the fences down to 48" from 60" or not. I don't really have 60" to give up. nor hardwood pieces that long 

alright - back to work :\


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good mornin'. HVAC guy comes to check my AC at 0700.


----------



## mojapitt

28 ° here now, just sayin


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about asking you if you needed AC yet.


----------



## Doe

The perfect gift for the firefighter who has everything


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like that Doe. Unfortunately if I put that up on my street someone would inevitably come along and destroy it.


----------



## Gene01

My leg is really hurting this morning and I gotta change the oil in the lawn tractor. Oh, joy.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Thinking it might have been a spider bite….
Gene: Bone Bruises take a long time to heal….DAMHIKT
Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Vermont Hitchhikers


----------



## Festus56

Good morning All,

Hello Doe, good to see you. That is a cool mailbox.

Hope your leg gets better Gene, did you get it checked out?

32 here now and maybe get to 54 they say. 32 tonight with a high of 45 tomorrow and 90% chance of rain. Just stay in the shop for me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill we built a mailbox for a coworker that had the same issue. New mailbox kids with bats. His new mailbox stopped that. 6" sch 80 pipe and the mail box out of 1/4" plate it stopped the bat and their car.


----------



## CFrye

Blustery night in Oklahoma, last night. Tornadoes southwest of us. No reported injuries or damage that I'm aware of. Day Day, y'all!


----------



## mojapitt

DL, my brother and his friend decided to destroy mailboxes like you described. Then he discovered after being caught that dad was friends with the local sheriff. Dad worked out a"deal" with the sheriff to drop all charges. My brother simply had to buy 13 new mailboxes (with the posts). Then hand-dig and set all of them (they actually didn't damage any of the posts, but dad felt a new mailboxes needed a new post). Of course my father did take him to each person to make sure he apologized face to face, but my brother still says that was a minor part of the "deal".


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, my brother asked why his friend didn't have to pay for any of it. Father said that he had no power over that and if he was a true friend, he would in fact pay his part and help with the labor. They stopped being friends. His "friend" never paid a penny or helped with any of the labor. Lesson learned.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, another minor note, all 13 posts were set over a weekend of prom so that it didn't interfere with the school week. My father loved his boys.


----------



## bandit571

Had a farmer around here, that would switch out mail boxes….real one for mail delivery (day time) and after dark, he would switch it out with a solid concrete one. If it didn't break the ball bat, it would break an arm…..next morning, the real box would be right back in place, like nothing happened…..this was after he'd lost a couple boxes to the "Bat Patrol".....

Paybacks are a …....


----------



## Festus56

I remember hearing about that Monte, we all learned from hearing that!


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, you were friends with my brother Mike. Some of his stories were legendary also.


----------



## Festus56

Yep, at least Mike would have helped me if that was us. That was the good old days for sure !!


----------



## mojapitt

Mike would have helped. Still the hardest working human I know.


----------



## Festus56

Yes he is. We might have re-set them at night so not as many people would see us though.


----------



## mojapitt

And beer would have probably been involved


----------



## mojapitt

What do y'all think about this for a hanging shelf idea? I don't like it in clear pine, but in other wood it might be cool?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, that looks very cool as is. I'd only be a little worried about breaking the cantilevered front edge of the middle shelf off if someone went crazy and loaded it up with a set of encyclopedias or something similarly heavy. Any oak should add a bit of strength over pine. Are the vertical members steam bent or laminated?


----------



## mojapitt

I am assuming laminated. I was searching "bent lamination furniture" when I found it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I have at least 2 faulty injectors dumping fuel. I've decided to just have all 8 replaced and not gamble that more won't go out in 6 months. If that happened I would pay all the same labor again. Should be done by Friday afternoon if they can get injectors today.


----------



## mojapitt

That's not cheap Bill


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, that's too bad about your truck but at least they should all be good to go for quite some time. Do they have to pull the cab off the frame to get the engine torn apart?


----------



## bandit571

Too nice a day to just sit around the house….

Guess I had better look up a piece of Poplar, to make a sign for the post….402 miles as the crow flies…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was to afraid of my Dad to do anything like whacking mail boxes. I would say most people would say I lead a boring life but I knew my dad would beat me with his fists. However, my little brother could do ANYTHING and nothing happen to him and he did EVERYTHING to have a thrill.

My Mom told me almost every day she loved my brother more then me until 10 years ago when they finally found out he was a big druggie and alcoholic and everything else to add to it.

My dad and mom asked me what went wrong and I told them. They did not like what I said but knew it was the truth


----------



## ArlinEastman

> What do y all think about this for a hanging shelf idea? I don t like it in clear pine, but in other wood it might be cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I love this hanging shelf and hope to build one


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the story is better as he told it. He was sitting on the porch as they attacked the mailbox with a aluminium bat. He said all he heard was the ting and a long "oh gd it" then the car slam the brakes on and try to run it over. All that did was pop their radiator. So the kids had to come up and ask to use the phone. That pipe was drove 6' into the ground.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nope, not cheap, but hopefully with replacing all eight I will be saving some money in the long run. There goes my 5hp sawstop. Just kidding wasn't getting one, but this is costing about the same.

Yes, when we first moved in we made a nice painted mailbox. Shortly later it was destroyed. Now we have just a plain mailbox.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeti, I don't believe they are lifting the cab for this.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ well, i now at least know shiplap isn't as hard as I was thinking it was. the weather is gorgeous so I have stayed inside for fear of not wanting to come back to work. Friend is coming over for dinner so no shop time tonight.

Beginning to think I'm going to have enough of this pine left to make a cross cut sled out of it.


----------



## bandit571

82 WINDY degrees outside…...may have to go back outside, again….nothing to do in the shop, right now….shhh, I'm on vacation….shhhh.


----------



## bandit571

Pizza for supper….


----------



## bandit571

S L O W i n h e r e t o n i g h t…...

Elbow has been checked out, Rx for an invection. Need to pick the rest of the pills up in the morning…

Got up to 85 degrees around here today….way too hot, way too early….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Started at 32 this morning, little rain shower earlier and went up to 58 this afternoon. Still looks like it could start raining anytime. Tomorrow maybe a high of 45 and rain again.

No projects going so decided to rebuild my router table fence. I think it is a great improvement. Easy to adjust and do not have to change inserts when I change bits.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks slick Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Progress on the projects


----------



## firefighterontheside

Lookin good Monte….rusty hinges and all.


----------



## Festus56

Nice rust there Monte and that table looks heavier every time I see it.


----------



## bandit571

There USED to be a solution the Black Powder fellows would use on "new" rifle barrels that needed to be "browned" like on a Brown Bess musket's barrel. About like the Gun Blue Paste I use, only it will turn iron brown.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! gray day ahead. have two meetings and a lot of work to be done, then to the gym! Not sure which I look forward to more


----------



## mojapitt

About 70% of our snow is gone. They said that we got 10" Tuesday. Lots of water for grass.

Good morning world


----------



## bandit571

ummm


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok I really need to try to get a head count for the shindig , responses have been sporadic and all over the place so its hard to get a count so if you are planning to come please PM me … at least that will get it all in one place .

I need to figure out how many possums to grind up … and chairs to have .. 
also let me know what you like to eat .


----------



## mojapitt

Assuming that I get through security at the airport, I will be there.

I am not a fan of squid.


----------



## bandit571

If I can get a ride, I'll be there….NO SQUID.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Mark

That is a swell router table. Is the holes on top to store the router bits? If so it is a great idea.

Monte

The table looks very nice and very heavy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

its been almost two months sense i felt up to doing any shop time and i sure miss it ,now im feeling so much better ,up to a mile and 1/2 walking and back in the shop , even went to Craigslist and found this tiger wood for 30 bucks told the guy it was worth more but he just wanted it gone and am back on my rocker hope i have it finished soon enough for the contest


----------



## bandit571

Eddie: good to hear!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Eddie, good to see you!!

It is not summer here yet. 45 and cloudy today. Rained last night, rain today with a high of 45, rain and maybe snow and a low of 34 tonight. Another day in the shop without the doors open for me. I have mowed 3 times already and will have to again when the sun comes out.

Arlin you are correct. When a project needs several different bits I can have them all easy to get and still not in the way. Also the wrenches and crank for the lift are always handy.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Anyone here have a 2" or bigger chisel they want to get rid of? I want to make a slick for us and they cost $150 to $250 and I think I can put a handle on one a lot cheaper.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Eddie

That rocker is going to look swell with that wood. If the big piece is 8/4 you can make a shallow bowl or small platter with it. At least that is what I would make from it.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

mark great looking router table love tall fence

Arlin thanks its 3/4×6 x 10' dont really know what to do with it , thinking a table


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

charles i sent PM ,plan on being there but they think i may need a pace maker i asked did they have any made with purple heart doctor said i wasn't normal


----------



## Gene01

Glad you're felling better, eddie. Hope the pacemaker does the trick. Your doc sure has your number. 
That's a nice score on that tiger wood.


----------



## diverlloyd

We will not be joining Charles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, there's no way I can make it to the gathering. 
Southern MO is supposed to get 10" of rain starting tomorrow afternoon and into Sunday. My FEMA task force is on alert and probably will at least predeploy to the area at some point.

Hey Eddie.


----------



## bandit571

Talking rain this weekend….meh. Had a few showers roar through here today…..some so fast they forgot to drop any raindrops….

Windier than Trump right now….trying to avoid the Honey-do lists…...


----------



## mojapitt

I may have actually found a new helper. He's coming out Saturday. What I know about him so far is good.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I did climb into the rafters so I could get this shot.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Monte that starburst shue is pretty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful Monte…..


----------



## mojapitt

What could possibly go wrong….........


----------



## CFrye

> I may have actually found a new helper. He s coming out Saturday. What I know about him so far is good.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Randy is hitch hiking to South Dakota?
Scary to climb into the rafters! So worth it…to me, anyways!

*EDDIE!*
You will be missed, Bill and AJ. 
Arlin, I'll keep a lookout for a slick worthy 2 incher while rust hunting!
Good looking fence, Mark!
Beka, keep after it!

Mom is home. Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## bandit571

Good to hear!

On the Dungeon Shop front….Grrrrr, spent a long time this evening, sharpened the iron on the Anant A4…that was the easy part, trouble came while trying to get the chipbreaker to lay down without any gaps…..Grrrrrrrr

Lets just say a large ball pean hammer got involved, three sanders, and a grinder….And a lot of water. @Work in progress…..might work on both tomorrow, after the rust hunts….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great news Candy.

I hate missing the gathering, but the stars definitely did not align. I got the mandatory OT on Saturday. I can't be too upset. I'm being deployed to southern MO tomorrow morning. I have to mandatory another guy to work for me.


----------



## ssnvet

Safety switch installed…










Loaded up the drawers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's sweet Matt.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Matt great looking router table like the bit storage


----------



## Festus56

Good to hear your Mom is home Candy

Nice router cabinet Matt Now for the top.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Eddie

I think a table top would look great with that make sure you use dark legs like Walnut or stain them dark brown or black.

Monte

I hope you found a great guy and worker and that you guys are in the same thought process

Candy

Thank you and hope you find something in the 2" + range. Also great news on your Mom. 

I have been wanting to make a big router table instead of the small ones they always have. Something like a 30×40 so I can put a piece of wood on it and the wood does not hang over the edge and or wobble. I hope sometime I will get good enough to make one like you and then work on a fence like yours


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, that's really nice and organized. I should try that. 

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

Good news about you mom, Candy. Glad to hear that.

That's one fine cabinet, Matt. What's the top composition gonna be?


----------



## bandit571

BTW…it is FRIDAY…..just thought you would like to know…..


----------



## mojapitt

Fitness training is done for the day. I thought about exercise while I ate a donut.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Arlin think your right some dark walnut would look good for legs and aprons

monte as much work as you do on your furniture builds you get plenty exercise i would think so have another

Candy great news on your mom , know thats a load off ya


----------



## Gene01

For Candy, Monte, Jim, Matt, eddie, Bandit and anyone else who's spent time in a hospital.


----------



## mojapitt

We have a master chef now that has helped the food quality a lot. He just likes vegetarian meals more than I do.


----------



## bandit571

Hate going there, as they always want me to eat the Cardio Diet stuff….....not even Max will touch that stuff….
3 yard sales this morning, only one was even open….lots of junk, nothing worth picking up,,,,,


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps,

Happy Friday!

Thanks for the nice compliments on the router table cabinet. I'm recycling the Rockler top that I used to have on an ancient folding metal stand. All that's left to do is to mount the top (I'm going to use hinges for easy access) and fire it up.

I think I have to stop following the Hot Deals thread, as I have spent more $ than I should on some things lately. I feel like a crack addict some times :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Breakfast special this morning is vegetarian soufflé


----------



## CFrye

Gene, it's too late for Mudflap's dog, Napoleon!


----------



## Gene01

I think I have to stop following the Hot Deals thread, as I have spent more $ than I should on some things lately. I feel like a crack addict some times :^o

- Mainiac Matt 
[/QUOTE]
Boy, can I sympathize. My excuse is needing toys for some up coming projects. Might have gone overboard…. just a mite.


----------



## mojapitt

Buying tools can get way out of hand very quickly. Done it to myself a lot.


----------



## diverlloyd

I second that Monte it's bad when you rearrange and have a couple wheel barrows full of tools.


----------



## ssnvet

this was my latest transgression….










I'm somewhat infatuated with this DeWalt cordless line.


----------



## rhybeka

I just scheduled some PTO yesterday for the first weekend in July. I'm hoping to move everything out of my half of the garage and put down a 12×16 footprint so I can see what will fit (or not fit) in the new shed. A bit relieved I don't have to store wood in it.

Yay Candy's mom!

Back to work :\


----------



## mojapitt

Dewalt is still my favorite


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Gene the food at the hospital where i was was good ,it has a good kitchen even the cafeteria draws in people that eat there on dinner breaks , i have been in some that needs work .

Candy ask jim dose he wan another friend dog ,brownee had two and i am very particular whose home i send them to and i know both of yall are animal lovers

Bandit hows miss bandit fitting in ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> I think I have to stop following the Hot Deals thread, as I have spent more $ than I should on some things lately. I feel like a crack addict some times :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Boy, can I sympathize. My excuse is needing toys for some up coming projects. Might have gone overboard…. just a mite.
> 
> - Gene Howe


aint there a 12 step program we can go to


----------



## bandit571

Max is getting "fixed" Monday….....Trying to keep Miss Bandit a Miss…..otherwise….

Miss bandit is also a Bed Hog…...and likes to be under the covers…...I think her middle name should be Beggar….


----------



## bandit571

I have a 12 step program…..that's about how many steps to reach the Dungeon Shop…..

Rust Hunts this morning? NADA worth the effort….but..I will be going past Brandt,OH. later today…..


----------



## rhybeka

trying to limit tear-out on my miter saw - could I cover the slot on the insert with some PVC slick tape or should I just make a new ZCI for it?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Gene

My VA hospital has pretty good food.


----------



## mojapitt

What's a good finish for fireplace mantle?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Just lay a piece of 1/4 plywood scrap down to cover the entire bed of the saw first, then the part you are trying to cut on top of it. The plywood will get the tear out, not the piece on top of it. Then you can just slide the plywood a bit for the next cut.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hospital dietitians worldwide compete to have the worst food possible. Nursing homes have them beat hands down for pure garbage on a plate.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Gene the food at the hospital where i was was good ,it has a good kitchen even the cafeteria draws in people that eat there on dinner breaks , i have been in some that needs work .
> 
> Candy ask jim dose he wan another friend dog ,brownee had two and i am very particular whose home i send them to and i know both of yall are animal lovers
> 
> Bandit hows miss bandit fitting in ?
> 
> - eddie


Eddie

What kind of dog is Brownee? I have been begging my wife for another dog ever since mind died 8 years ago just after I got home from the bombing and she was the very best dog and friend of a dog I ever had.

I was wanting one that would help protect the chickens from Hawks and Bobcats to.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Beka

I also do what Bandit says even when using a table saw and router. Nice clean cuts everytime


----------



## bandit571

Arlin: a little box is headed your way, as of this afternoon. Look in the mail box on Monday…..BTW..Each of them very sharp edges have been wrapped in black tape.

Road Trip…stopped at Brandt, again. "picked" a WS 4" x 24" mitre saw. Also picked a No. 104 "Buck Rogers" eggbeater drill. Total cost? $11….

Came home to find I had "lost" the internet connection…..took a little bit to restore that…

Eddie: if you could, please Email Miss Bandit's med record to me. I can print it out. PM IF you need my email addy..


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of the treasures of today..









Saw and drill….









Fancy pants drill..aka Buck Rogers…..No. 104


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Bandit I wondered if you got the funds yet.

Also I think that drill is kind of rare isn't it?


----------



## bandit571

Postal Money Order arrived today's mail, shipped the box right away.

The drills are a bit hard to find…unless you go via FleaBay….

Millers Falls made two sizes of these drills, there is a larger one that will go up to 3/8" bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Legs for the reclaimed wood table are started.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorms are rumbling through, this evening. Making the internet go on and off…


----------



## bandit571

Very nice "light show" going on outside…..kind of noisey …...had a couple "boomers" rattle the house..

Trying to send this mess up north..maybe Cleveland could use a bit of rain….


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, out of Mountain Dews in the house…..and there are two cartons of them in the trunk of the van…..wonder IF I would melt going out to get one…...or just float…


----------



## bandit571

Hope I have the internet connections fixed….may need a new cat 5 cable….hope not.

Max is getting "fixed" a day early…..taking him down on Monday, pick him back up on Tuesday….I doubt IF he will be too active for a couple days….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey guys. We are in staging waiting for work. Heavy rain last night, but no calls. Catch ya later.


----------



## CFrye

Stay safe, Bill. 
It's been raining and storming all night here. Lots of trees just falling over due to their roots not being able to grip the soupy soil. 
Looks like $11 well spent, Bandit!
I like the table base, Monte!
Day, Day!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, are you collecting the trees?


----------



## CFrye

Mudflap says we don't have space for the cherry tree over at Julie's :-(


----------



## mojapitt

Shut his pain killers off till he agrees


----------



## rhybeka

it's raining and lightening here as well. Supposed to have plans downtown to see a ballet of Romeo and Juliet….but since both of us have headaches that may be changed. drugs have been consumed so hopefully it's just a matter of time.

any good ways to sharpen an auger bits without an auger bit file?


----------



## bandit571

Wish you people would quit sending all these thunderstorms my way….

Puppy alarm clocks this morning…right as I was trying to sleep in….going to be a LONG day today…..GrandBRATS are bored, nothing to do…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Finally a bright sunshine morning. Weather service says it is 40 now but my temp is 50 and no wind. We are over double moisture for the month and the year both now.

Making a set of cornhole game boards. Better get back to the shop. Having problems with the finish drying way slow on everything the last month. Must be the humidity.


----------



## bandit571

Lull in the T-storms, Boss wants to go to the store…....be back after awhile…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka eat a chocolate bar with you headache pills the caffeine helps get them jump started. I don't like chocolate but I eat 1/2 a bar of it when I take stuff for my migraines.


----------



## mojapitt

Dry fit on table base and bench


----------



## diverlloyd

Looks good monte.


----------



## mojapitt

And now instead of being productive, I get to take my wife to get her hair fixed. She just informed me.


----------



## ssnvet

Daughter #2 is ready for the junior prom…










I think she looks like a 1940s movie star … time to break out the shotgun :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Yup, better watch over that one.


----------



## ssnvet

When will I ever remember to suck it in during these pics?

For those interested in seeing the final product, my router table build is finally done.


----------



## Festus56

Beautiful girl . I was lucky Matt. My daughter was the youngest and her older brothers warned all the boys before I got a chance to.


----------



## ssnvet

Fortunately, Anna is in all honors and AP classes, so most of the guys are intimidated by her :^p


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Shut his pain killers off till he agrees
> 
> - Monte Pittman


lol 

I would love to trade some walnut for a cherry tree. 

It has been raining a lot the last several days and the highs of 35 to 40 and the lows are the same temps Hmm never seen that before.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… That's a nice design on the table and bench bases. Very clever!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

They grow up to quickly and then gone. We have a few short years to teach them how to live thru life and be responsible people.


----------



## Gene01

Cool table and bench, Monte.

Matt, the router table and cabinet is awesome but, Anna takes the cake. Beauty AND brains.


----------



## ssnvet

I told my wife that Anna looked like Scarlet Johansson…. and she gave me a dirty look saying "and how do you know who she is"

Oh brother!


----------



## bandit571

Moms do not have a sense of humour in those occasions, do they…..

Been watching the Hobbit movie, the extended version. First movie "packet" has five dvds in it, two for the movie itself, and three for the "Making of the Hobbit" Been a fun watch…..now I need to save up and buy the other two movies, also 5 dvds in each packet…...might take a while…15 DVDs to watch….


----------



## mojapitt

Big starburst is declared finished. 10 am scheduled delivery.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit… I can tell that your quite the Tolkien fan as you comment on TLOTR often. So tell me how you liked The Hobbit.

Monte… Do you think you'll do more star tables, or was it to much effort?

Just had friends over and killed a six pack of Mountain Ale. I'm not usually much of a craft beer guy, but this was pretty good.


----------



## mojapitt

If customers want them, I will make them. We actually have 2 more people considering versions of the Starburst.

I did post as a project. If I can, I hope to take pictures of it tomorrow in their home.


----------



## mojapitt

I did sit the other table together.


----------



## Festus56

Looks like another workbench in the making Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

Good day had by us. we made it downtown to the ballet, and it was phenomenal as always - especially since the seats were great and free. had dinner and a great time with friends of ours playing euchre. Got beat pretty badly - 3-1 loss but we agreed we'd do it again soon. Now just trying to get the dog to run off some stink since they've been dozing most of the day.


----------



## bandit571

Liked both versions, but I like the extended version better.

Still haven't figured out that saw I just picked Friday…..


----------



## bandit571

Just about given up on counting thunder-storms…..yet another one coming through….don't know whether to blame Marty, or DL….


----------



## Cricket

Testing Ignore


----------



## Cricket

Are we back all the way yet?


----------



## bandit571

This one seems to be…


----------



## Cricket

A few things I had to do a hard refresh or clear my cache to see them again. If you are seeing this, but having issues in some sections, please try that.

https://www.getfilecloud.com/blog/2015/03/tech-tip-how-to-do-hard-refresh-in-browsers/#.WQYiIvkrKUk


----------



## rhybeka

Fresh from the grinder! Still nervous about this but I guess a blade can always be replaced!


----------



## mojapitt

Much gooder eh


----------



## Cricket

Can we blame Marty now? (evil grin)


----------



## bandit571

Yep…


----------



## rhybeka

Bahahahaha!! Yaaay Cricket!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman

My dad came down from Wisconsin to visit me and my brother who lives an hour away.

My brother Brad sure can use some Ernst prayer.

He has always been a drinker and went to AA several times and went to therapy several times also. My brother who is 6' has got so bad he is now down to 134 lbs and my dad says he is a living skeleton. My dad taken him out to eat and he only eaten a bit of food and threw it right back up.
He sure can use your prayers to stay alive. Please Please


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Cricket and Good Afternoon to All,

A nice sunshine day here. Maybe up to low 60's today . Got the lawn mowed again yesterday so can watch it grow now.


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin on their way!

I took a break from pulling weeds to grind this blade. My body isn't used to 85 and humid so the rest of the outside work may wait. It will be back to 65 tomorrow supposedly.

I'd like to be doing some woodworking but my sharpening stone holder requires either a scrub plane blade or an electric planer. Stumpy' TS fence is on hold until I get the dowels and a few more small screws for the track.

New bench holes in hold until I can sharpen the auger bit.

Shiplap groove and dovetail practice it is!


----------



## bandit571

New saw has been cleaned up…no etch found. No biggie, as most warranted and superior saws weren't etched

Set up the Stanley #2246 Mitre Box. gave the new saw a test drive…..my,my,my…..meet my new mitre box saw! Other saws will be a back-up. Nice to have an extra saw for both mitre boxes…..

Found some bits for the Buck Rogers drill…..might have a spot to stash the drill…..

One of the shop dresser's five drawers was …stuck. Pried it open type of stuck. Finally got it open, and a block plane to get rid of the sticky part. Front had swelled a bit….fits better, now.


----------



## mojapitt

Hot water heater just went belly up. There goes the afternoon.


----------



## rhybeka

ouch :\ good luck on that, Monte!


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I bought a 13" ridgid planer for 225 with a nice metal stand. Don't know why but I did


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Can we blame Marty now? (evil grin)
> 
> - Cricket


I swear I didn't cross the red and yellow wire causing the restriction valve in the primary mainframe terminal to melt down and stopping life as we know it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Hot water heater just went belly up. There goes the afternoon.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Cricket, Monte's water heater leaked on it…..


----------



## mojapitt

It leaked on everything else.


----------



## mojapitt

Just not a good feeling having water coming out the bottom of the water heater.


----------



## bandit571

Ah, the infamous Rust Out..BTDT…..replaced mine last year…..even worse when it sprays everywhere….

Someone keeps sending T-Storms my way…...can't mow the grass until it dries out….


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer testing pie


----------



## mojapitt

How are the rains everyone?


----------



## bandit571

Sliding by to the west of here, doing me best to send it Stumpy's direction…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie did I hear pie? Monte I have a slice of oatmeal pie never had a piece and never heard of it until yesterday. I was told by the wifey that just because it has oatmeal in it that doesn't make a breakfast food. I told her pie is a anytime food.


----------



## bandit571

So dang stuffy outside…76 degrees, and almost the same humidity level…....making it hard to breathe….very hard to breathe


----------



## mojapitt

Oatmeal is for breakfast. The fact that it's in pie form is just a plus.


----------



## mudflap4869

Highs in the 40s and thunderstorm day and night for about a week. The lake normally has 1300 miles of shoreline, but after all the rain the level is up about 4 feet and rising. Trash washed up on the roads near the house, and water splashing up onto the bridge. Lakeside RV parks are under water and a few RVs in deep water. Power has been off several times in the last week each time for several hours. That's right, I haven't cooked for about a week. Electric range don't work with no juice.
Right eye aches and can't even see my hand at 2", so it is off at 05:30 to see my doc.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Jim take care of the eye.

Off to get new water heater.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday… Ugh!

After wrapping up the router table, I've decided to dive right into another quick shop project…. a work bench upgrade.

Previously, I could only access the front and ~1/2 of each end of my main work bench, but after busting up my wooden desk multi-tool work station so I could bring the new jointer in, the bench is much more accessible.

I can now work at the right end and 1/3 of the back… what a difference!

I picked up one of these vises on sale at Grizzly a year ago, and planned to use it on a Roubo bench build…








But now I can use it on the end of my existing bench :^)

Installation is complicated by the metal frame of the bench… but after some head scratching, I came up with a plan and got my neighbor (a young buck Machinist Mate CPO) to help me flip the bench top over, so I could get started and I made good progress last night.


----------



## bandit571

Monday….says it all…....


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Matt. We can assume no violence was necessary after prom.

I need one of those vices.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok folks, am I going down the road to hell if I start building cabinetry?


----------



## ssnvet

I don't think so… you'll probably enjoy it. But if you want to make money, you'll need to find a way to distinguish yourself from the heard, as there are a lot of players in that game and many high volume shops that are set up with industrial machinery for maximum efficiency. And these guys ship nationwide with local installers.


----------



## Gene01

> Ok folks, am I going down the road to hell if I start building cabinetry?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, boxes are far simpler than furniture.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hope they get your eye fixed Jim. That is important. Stay safe with all the water down there too. Don't get washed away.

Nice vice Matt. Works great. Just like mine and I had to do some modifications to the cast iron legs on my bench too. Then I took it apart and painted it black to match.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't want to be a cabinet shop, but I get requests for them occasionally. I can get BKP 3/4" for $80 a sheet.1/2" is $103 (hmmmm).


----------



## Gene01

> I don t want to be a cabinet shop, but I get requests for them occasionally. I can get BKP 3/4" for $80 a sheet.1/2" is $103 (hmmmm).
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's odd. I usually built the uppers with half inch and bases from 3/4. All backs were 1/2. Used Marc Sommerfield's system. Fast and always square.


----------



## mojapitt

I spoke with Andy and Carol today. He is struggling with strength issues and she is still in a holding pattern waiting for the doctor to decide on an action plan.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks for the update, Monte. They can't seem to catch a break. Our prayers are with them both.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Candy, Jim's eye is fine. Just had high pressure in it which they were able to control. Jim is now buying at Cracker Barrel if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Bill. He's still doing high water rescue work. They can still use everyone's fingers crossed as well.


----------



## mojapitt

From where Bill is


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey gang. Quick check in. Doing good. Heading to another flooded town. 100 year old record beaten by 10 feet.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks for the Andy / Carol update. Need to call him again. Been a couple weeks now.

Hang in there Bill, stay safe. Sometimes wish I was younger and still in the FD so I could help at times like this.


----------



## Festus56

Finally got the final finish on the little treasure box yesterday. It is with the cedar chest ready to be delivered.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, Andy has a land line to call him at. I will text it to you.


----------



## Festus56

Thanks Monte


----------



## rhybeka

lots of icky stuff going down today  Be careful Bill!

think I'm going to work on a 'removable' moxxon vise a la Jay bates. I have some 3/4" ply left over from my TS fence build.


----------



## bandit571

Getting ready to take Max for his "appointment" in a bit. Shop is closed today, due to it being Monday….

Boss is hinting she needs a new pantry cupboard…to better "fit" the spot the old one is in now…..fine, just have to BUY the lumber for me,,...first. I suppose I could do a bit of measuring, and see what I will need…sometime.

I don't think the weather has decided exactly what it wants to do, today…..light shower when you get in or out of the van….not a drop once you get inside…..


----------



## Gene01

Stay safe, Bill. Staying dry may not be an option.
Great to hear Jim's eye was an easy fix. Bet your happy to, huh?


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. this may be the ideal time to invest in a "wood stretcher"


----------



## bandit571

Max has been dropped off to be fixed. Straight line winds around here are getting bad…..either Louisville,KY blows, or Cleveland sucks….or both. Didn't think Trump was in the area…


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers! 
Thanks, Monte, for passing on the good news. And thanks to all who sent prayers and good vibes for Jim and his ongoing eye saga. We were both bracing for another surgery and week of Face-down position. So glad the doctor's office worked us in so quickly and were so nice about it!
Going to check out all the new projects y'all have been posting…


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit it is Louisville's fault it's all the extra blow hards in town for derby.


----------



## mojapitt

New water heater is in. That was way harder than expected.


----------



## mojapitt

I have paid attention to the Derby the last many years rooting for a Triple Crown winner. Now that it happened, I seem to have lost interest.


----------



## Gene01

Hey veterans.
Lowes discount

My VA ID has always worked at lowes (and HD too). But, for those not signed up with VA, this is the ticket. 
I filled out the info for Lowes and I figure it might save me 10 seconds at check out. But hey, at my age every second counts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, you're right about the mistake on the lake, can't vouch for Louisville.


----------



## mojapitt

The last couple days i have got practically nothing done in the shop. Part of me is bummed and part of me has enjoyed the break. Tomorrow will be back to "normal".


----------



## bandit571

Gene: I merely show the cashier my ID card…..10% off each item….works for me.

37 years aught to count for something, right?

I have a little box to bring to the Shindig…..need to decide what items to stash in it, and lock the lid, NO PEEKING allowed….( just hope I remember the key…)


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have lost interest in the derby about 20 years ago. I go to the track about once every 5 years. I like looking at the horses I don't know anything about betting on them that's for the wife and her family to do. But they do look good when they prance them out minus the thoroughbreds are a bit on the bitey side with a side of attitude.


----------



## bandit571

My Late Father-in-law used to print out Huff's Fair Directory….listing all the harness and trotter racing events at all the County fairs in Ohio each year. We'd have to sit and watch the Derby each year, too.

We seem to have been invaded by Carpenter ants around here. Finding the little bast…twerps everywhere in the house. They were evn in my coat today. Seems I had a couple mints in a pocket….

Landlord dropped off a roll of carpet today….dining room is getting replacement carpet…from where the water from the Firefighters ruined the old carpet. Took this long to get the insurance company to pay for it.


----------



## rhybeka

I don't know if it's the derby or another race but I saw there's a one eyed horse running. I'm rooting for Patches 

It's still windy out - but I had to wear a jacket today  Kinda glad though - wasn't ready for it to be 81 and sunny every day!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

We have hot water and now it's back to the real world. Could be 80° here Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Rain and 40 here this morning. Thursday upper 70's and Fri. and Sat.low 80's they say.

About finished with a couple projects, a set of cornhole game boards and a cribbage board. Having a beer watching TV last night got 2 custom leather orders from Etsy. Now have a shop full of assorted stuff.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well I am off to do my favorite thing sand.


----------



## bandit571

In a small house, where does one empty one room to do carpeting? We have to clear out the room I am sitting in now, before they come in to lay the new carpet. I may be "off-line" for a day or so….as the room also has the computer set up.

Still have a high wind advisory going on. Was 44 degrees out….windchills in May?


----------



## bandit571

Well, half the stuff in the room has been moved out. That tool tote weighed almost 70 pounds, a bit rough hauling it down to the shop. have two more corners to clear out, then they can come in and lay the new carpet….I'm not, my days of doing floors is about over with, knees won't take it anymore…

Roll-around tool chest I keep upstairs…didn't roll any better than when I was at work.


----------



## bandit571

High wind seems to be coming from Marty's part of the country…..Indy warm-ups?


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, high winds were here yesterday. Wasn't pleasant.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, high winds were here yesterday. Wasn't pleasant.


----------



## ssnvet

We're almost done with "touch ups" in two of the rooms in our little 24' x 24' engineering office (converted ranch style house). I wanted to get rid of the 1960s vintage wall paper that was peeling off so we could bring customers in without hanging our heads in shame.

The Tongue and groove pine wainscot is decent enough, so we decided to make paneling by applying laminate to 1/4" underlayment. Fortunately, all of our runs were <8> so the only seems we have are above doors and windows.

The walls are smooth and have a semi gloss sheen, so they reflect light softly and brighten up the rooms.










We also repainted the ceiling to cover up the water stains from before the roof was fixed.

Not exactly world class, but a huge improvement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Finished our work in Van Buren and now headed east to Cape Girardeau in advance of 3 more inches of rain.


----------



## ssnvet

Let us know if you need dry socks Bill…. sounds like MO is really getting whacked hard.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know if I told you all, but the town we just left had an old record flood from 1904 that was at 27 feet. This flood was at 37 feet. Beat a 113 year old record by 10 feet. The devastation I saw today was unimaginable. Large house just wiped clean. There were picnic tables hanging in trees 30 feet in the air. Our job today was surveying the damage and logging it on gps.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Me and a few of my teammates.


----------



## bandit571

Dropped off my son at the glass factory he works at. They make windows for all sorts of cars and trucks…..sitting outside the front door of the plant was a display of the latest car they are supplying glass for…..A BRAND NEW Corvette.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is two of the boat trailers. Each has 2 John boats and a zodiac inflatable.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Today's Vitamix delight: More green stuff. What a misuse of a good beer mug…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, that doesn't look appetizing


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill it sounds like you and your team are doing really good work in some pretty torn up areas, try to keep dry! I really like the double decker trailers, wonder if you could fit a couple 22' dual console Rangers on a trailer like that?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This is two of the boat trailers. Each has 2 John boats and a zodiac inflatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I see you are close to a Subway so lunch is not to far away. lol


----------



## mudflap4869

Stumpy, that stuff looks toxic. Good weight loss idea. One look and you lose your appetite for a few days. Don't even want to know what is in it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I fear that would overload a trailer like that yeti. It would be cool though.

Admin, we did not get to eat any subway, though I did go in to use the bathroom only to find out that their bathrooms were out of service due to flood.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I had fresh banana bread waiting when I got home. Makes your drink look really bad.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting to hear if Max is ready to come home…..was to come back home today….no word yet..

Carpet guy will be here Thursday…...only have two corners to clear out. Old carpet will be the carpet pad, saves time that way..12.5' x 15.5' space. Carpet is sitting in the room, waiting to be unrolled, and installed…

Yard needs mowed, just too darn wet to mow it.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Gene, if you can spare a couple minutes, I need about 30 drawers made in the next couple weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Max is now back home….not very happy camper…has the dreaded Cone of Shame…..he not moving too good…


----------



## rhybeka

Awww poor Maxie!

I did some furniture disassembly tonight at Whit's and i'm feeling pretty good about it. turning the dresser seat into two end tables.

trying to design a display platter (not sure how else to describe it) that I want to use Bill's gifted spalted maple board for. the wood finally spoke!


----------



## mojapitt

Hoping for a sofa table top


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy that is a waste of space where pie could be.


----------



## mojapitt

I think I am done with the epoxy on this. Spray with satin lacquer this weekend and deliver Monday.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, do you mean like a centerpiece type platter? Sounds cool.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte Yes! going to be about 15" long by 7" wide with slanted down sides. trying to find a pic of one that's close.


----------



## bandit571

All that hauling stuff out of the room today…..I'm tuckered out. max is in bed, resting up ( and milking it a bit..) he already has learned that IF he doesn't lick the spot, he doesn't have to wear the "Cone"

Beka: The place is also an animal rescue place…..counted at least 5 Beagles and a few bassetthounds….NOISEY place. Place is called Barely Used Pets….just outside of Urbana, OH.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, I had to take a second look at that board. Plumb damned vulgar son! Try to remember that this is a family oriented forum.


----------



## mojapitt

Had to look at it again Jim. I think I see what you see. I will try not to feature that veiw. Look at it this way, it helps.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Appears to be a busy place today. Lots of chatting. I made progress on my stuff after I got my leather bench cleaned off. Been awhile since I needed it for its main purpose.

That is alot of water Bill, glad your team can help out down there.

That green stuff of Stumpy's really is nasty looking.

And you are right Jim. Monte's board caught my attention also but the table top is nice. How many gallons of epoxy did that take?


----------



## mojapitt

That's 2-1/2 gallons of epoxy. Pretty much twice what I expected.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit Jules will make me live in the truck if I come home with another animal. As much as I may want a playmate for Lily it just isn't the right time. Old man Jack deserves some peace. 

Still not finding a picture for the platter I'm trying to replicate. Maybe the one I took last year is still on my phone? hm. I'll have to look.


----------



## mojapitt

If you took a picture Beka, it's on the cloud somewhere.


----------



## Gene01

> Hey Gene, if you can spare a couple minutes, I need about 30 drawers made in the next couple weeks.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Be right there, Monte. 
BTW, started using the McroDial yesterday. Slick little toy. 
An X rated table???


----------



## mojapitt

Laying down, you don't really notice it. Standing up, once you see it, you can't unsee it.


----------



## MustacheMike

Here is my morning smoothie. Lubes my arteries!!!!


----------



## mojapitt

That looks really good Mike. Stumpy must take after his mother.


----------



## mojapitt

I got an email from a gentleman that had drawings for his kitchen. Not one word about what he wants. Hmmm.


----------



## rhybeka

found them! trying for something along these lines:


----------



## mojapitt

As part of the "Go Green" initiative, the hospital is getting 8000 honey bees today. I am not sure who gets to count them. I also wonder where they are coming from. We don't want the wrong type bees in our neighborhood.


----------



## Gene01

> As part of the "Go Green" initiative, the hospital is getting 8000 honey bees today. I am not sure who gets to count them. I also wonder where they are coming from. We don t want the wrong type bees in our neighborhood.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


And, just where will they locate the hives? And, who gets training in the apiarian arts?


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
Why the lacquer over the epoxy? Seems llike the epoxy would be finish enough. Do you have problems with adhesion with the lacquer?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, our grounds keepers will go to school on bee management. Oddly enough, we got the bees 2 weeks before they go to school on bee management.


----------



## mojapitt

Bruce, the problem with epoxy has been high-gloss finish. So it's just to cut the glare. I have done it a few times now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…
*
Monte….* as per your sig line… the feature of the wood is what it is. It's your part to accentuate what's there. Do so on this piece…. call it wood art, and raise the price by 10X. I have no doubts it will sell.

Made progress on the vise upgrade last night. 3 nights into it. Probably 2 more and I'll be done. Just in time to get my neighbor to help me flip it over again (he's stationed in CT and comes home on weekends).


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, our grounds keepers will go to school on bee management. Oddly enough, we got the bees 2 weeks before they go to school on bee management.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Most bees are smart. They can handle two weeks without supervision. Unless the hospital bought budget bees. They're dumb.



> Bruce, the problem with epoxy has been high-gloss finish. So it s just to cut the glare. I have done it a few times now and haven t had any problems.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Have you tried the higher grits of wet sandpaper like those used by auto body shops? 600-1200 will cut the gloss.


----------



## johnstoneb

That makes sense


----------



## ssnvet

News flash…. local hospital goes into bee keeping and gets Africanized bees by mistake.

Who thinks this stuff up?


----------



## mojapitt

We don't want to be prejudiced against any nationality of bees.


----------



## ssnvet

oh brother :^o


----------



## bigblockyeti

Are they all culturally diversified bees?


----------



## DIYaholic

> As part of the "Go Green" initiative, the hospital is getting 8000 honey bees today….
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Will they also be obtaining leeches for blood letting???


----------



## CFrye

> As part of the "Go Green" initiative, the hospital is getting 8000 honey bees today….
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Will they also be obtaining leeches for blood letting???
> 
> - DIYaholic


Shudders

I'm in class today to learn the new computer based charting system. Yay? On lunch break now. May have time to hit a flea market/antique store.


----------



## mojapitt

We have a doctor that has leeches flown in for treatments. Seriously


----------



## bandit571

Fun…

Aboutout of Nitro pills, after the last two days..

Hauled all the empty pop cans to the recycle center…..got more for 14 pounds of cans, than I did for 80 pounds of dryer.

Half of my birthday present is here…..DVD "Desolation of Smaog" 5 disc set. need to save up to get the third set.

Sooo, I may be off to the ;and of DVDs today…..might be a while…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um…....staging at a hotel…..rough.


----------



## mojapitt

Stay safe Bill. You folks gotta be tired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh, we're fairly safe Monte.


----------



## rhybeka

Just glad the work day is about over. then it's time for the gym and hopefully some shenanigans once I get home. Not sure though.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I forget where I seen it but there are flatteners that can be added to the epoxy so it is not glossy.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Great sunshiny day here. Only supposed to get to 60 but it is 70 now and no breeze at all.

Have 4 projects going now. 2 of them need to be in the mail soon. One is ready but will be Friday for the next one.

Sad that mother nature can't space out the moisture so we can have some all year instead of all at once. Hope you and everyone else gets a break from the rain Bill. Y'all have had enough for a bit.


----------



## mudflap4869

Just another cold wet day in green country. Thunder boomers and a downpour. Candy offered to buy me breakfast @ 06:00, I took one look outside and went back to bed. Have a nice fargin day!


----------



## ssnvet

Vise is mounted and I'm ready to flip the bench top back over…










Vise chops are 20" long by -8" tall x 2" thick and are made from hard maple.


----------



## Gene01

Fine job, Matt. Good looking vise, well mounted. 
Do you get Woodsmith? There's a tip in this latest issue about making an anti racking device for vise like yours. 
Pretty neat how he does it. Might have to make one.


----------



## Festus56

You will like that vise Matt. Mine works great. I made some swivel dogs like LJ Oldtool made here. These are pretty cool inventions to keep the vise from racking. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/69561


----------



## bandit571

Carpet installer is supposed to be here in the morning…..means this computer will be off-line until he is done. Have to move desk and all to another room…..then move it all back in place…might take awhile.

watched four of the five DVDs in the box set…...may just call it a night…..


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..


----------



## mojapitt

How"is the transportation situation Randy?


----------



## DIYaholic

No timeline for vehicle repair/replacement….
Walking…. bus ride…. work…. bus ride…. cab home….
That & a few folks at work give me rides when schedules coincide….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Hello Randy, good to see you. Hope you get the transportation thing fixed. That sucks.

Is already 60 deg. out and headed for 80 today. Warmed up fast, not sure I am ready for this.


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, maybe if you can find a way to get to Sue, you could ride with her to Virginia in June?


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, looks like we're going from spring to summer very quickly


----------



## Festus56

> Mark, looks like we re going from spring to summer very quickly
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes we are in a hurry.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,



> Fine job, Matt. Good looking vise, well mounted.
> Do you get Woodsmith? There s a tip in this latest issue about making an anti racking device for vise like yours.
> Pretty neat how he does it. Might have to make one.
> - Gene Howe


I do not, but I'd sure like to see that one. Any chance you could snap I pic of the idea and post it?

Anybody using the Micro-mesh to polish up pens? I'm thinking of getting the sample kit with different grits.


----------



## rhybeka

sorry Matt, can't help you there.

went and saw the doc about meds and fatty liver - she wants to make sure mine isn't getting worse so she took more blood. yay. home and working now -it's quite damp out and is making me want to go back to bed. Guess I'll work on some Excel macros to get my brain jumpstarted.


----------



## bandit571

Carpet Installer called off today, Doctor's Appointment. Install has been pushed back a day. Sitting here in an empty room. Waiting until they actually get here, before I move the computer area. Will involved a lot of wires getting moved…twice.

Boss has a new project she wants done. Seems the old pantry cupboard isn't big enough to suit her, neither wide enough, nor tall enough. Double doors, instead of a single one….

Told she would have to buy the lumber first…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Still staging at a hotel in Cape Girardeau. We eat a lot. We train a little. The pay is good so I can't complain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, as long as no one gets hurt it kinda sounds like fun, almost like getting paid to go camping but then not having to stay outside and only doing the fun stuff.


----------



## rhybeka

I got excited when I saw a way I thought i could use to finish my bench vise on pinterest this morning - until I realized I'd already cut the hole on the leg for the block so I'm still back at square one. i seriously need a good vise on my bench! /pout/ /sigh/ yes I'm whining a bit. I don't have access to the innards of the bench so I think a clamp on Moxon-ish vise will have to do the trick. if i could get my bench dog holes to fit decently I'd be set!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Unfortunately I will not be attending the June gathering due to a slow start at work this year and medical bills coming in…..


----------



## diverlloyd

We should do a group skype for those of who can't join the shin dig.


----------



## mojapitt

I want to apologize to those with sensitive hearing for the really loud bad words said when I trashed new blade on the sawmill by being stupid. It was a rather uncontrolled oratory.


----------



## Festus56

> We should do a group skype for those of who can t join the shin dig.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I like that idea


----------



## mojapitt

I really am sorry to hear that Marty. Sue and I will drink your drinks.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I feel yer pain Monte and said a few of them words myself…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I hate to have to pull the plug cuz I was unable to make it last year due to medical reasons…..


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go Matt. 3 pics. Hope you can use them.

Oops for some reason they won't post.

I've gotta go get some other stuff digitized Monday. I'll get it done then.


----------



## mojapitt

Don't worry Marty, I talked to Sue. We'll drink your drinks.


----------



## Gene01

Got it to work


----------



## mojapitt

Got a few more to add to the collection


----------



## Gene01

Ever find that jarrah?


----------



## bandit571

Would like to post a few pictures of the Dungeon Shop but not sure where to post them.

Something like when you walk down the steps and see this"mess" unfold before you eyes..









Then walk through the shop? Have no way to do a video…...


----------



## mojapitt

My helper says that we are full and can't store anymore wood. Really? We're not even close to the ceiling yet.


----------



## Gene01

Plenty of room left. As prolific as you are, you need plenty of stock. 
Just don't let it fall on you. That hurts.


----------



## mojapitt

> Plenty of room left. As prolific as you are, you need plenty of stock.
> Just don t let it fall on you. That hurts.
> 
> - Gene Howe


We'll list that as the voice of experience


----------



## mojapitt

Crab apple doing it's job.


----------



## bandit571

Makes me sneeze just to look at it..


----------



## mojapitt

Is it just me or does everyone feel like the tread on a blown tire?


----------



## johnstoneb

I think spring gone summer arrived. 77 yesterday, 86 today, warmer tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Same here Bruce. 55° yesterday and 85° Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Gene01

Is it my connection or is LJs wonky for anyone else. Very slow and seems to want to refresh or freeze.


----------



## mojapitt

It locks up on me constantly Gene.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

That is a cool idea Gene for clamping things in the vise.

Nice pile of wood Monte. Going to try to stop in next weekend when we are in the area. Probably be Sunday on our way home.

Bandit on your homepage there is a place for workshop pictures.

Sounds like here to Bruce. 81 today and near 90 tomorrow. Then cool down to the mid 70's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It has finally quit raining. Rivers at home are going down. They are holding us in Cape til Monday while the Ol' Miss rises. Three more nights in this hotel. I'll be home one night and then back to work on Tuesday. I need a vacation. Luckily that starts next week.


----------



## mojapitt

Where's Matt doing the Happy Dance on Friday?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Almost 60 here already. Going to be a warm one for a couple days.

Hang in there Bill. Even when you are getting paid the staging thing does get awful boring.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

Gene…. thanks for posting the pics. That is a very clever way to get the job done.

Monte… you need a fork truck! (and concrete floors)

I agree with the blown retread feeling Monte, I could fill a book with the chaos that life has thrown my way in the past 6 months. On top of all that, this week my FIL was in a terrible accident (T-boned by someone who ran a red light). He is in the hospital covered in bruises, broken clavicle, broken ribs, broken leg. At his age (mid 70s) this is really going to affect the balance of his life. Times like these try ones faith, but I've decided that I'm all in and doubling down.

Work is super busy… the company is growing, but with the unemployment rate in this state at 2.5%, we can't get new employees to support the growth. So management thinks we can industrial engineer enough efficiencies to dig our way out. It will help, but we're still going to need people.


----------



## bandit571

Cold, wet and ugly outside…...quite breezy out there too….

No word from the carpet guy….house is all balled up, waiting on ONE room to get carpet…and the Boss isn't happy

And we all know what THAT means….


----------



## ssnvet

> ...and the Boss isn t happy
> And we all know what THAT means….
> - bandit571


If mamma aint happy, aint nobody happy!


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Matt,life hasn't been fair to your family. How is Mary doing?


----------



## ssnvet

To quote my wife's uncle Ed… "fair is where you take your little pet pig to get a blue ribbon", but then Uncle Ed is a hard man :^o

Mary is making progress physically and has gained ~13 lbs. back(she lost 30). Her heart is just now starting to show some improvement. Sadly, her head is still in a dark place. I'm driving down tomorrow to spend the morning with her and to teach her to play Backgammon. I'm hoping that I can coax her out of her shell and engage her in meaningful conversation. She really wants to get out of the hospital, but isn't taking the necessary steps to do so. Sadly, she does not want to come home. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Monte. We don't have a great connection, so I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.

You're welcome Matt. Something you can use? 
With growth comes challenges. But, far better than no growth. It's great to here the co. Is doing well.


----------



## bandit571

44 degrees out there….someone forget to pay the heating bill? Most of today's yard sales are rain-outs….better luck tomorrow?

Still no sign of the carpet guy…..hope he didn't get washed away…..there are flood watches out for today….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd love to live in Maine.

Good to hear Mary is getting better physically.

We just went to a local fire station to wash all 6 of our vehicles and trailers. They were a bit of a mess after driving over 1000 miles thru. Lots of mud and water.


----------



## Gene01

Farthest we ever got in Maine was Portland and we loved that place.


----------



## rhybeka

anybody have any glue bottle holder upper ideas they'd like to share? I'm hoping to get something quick done up but all my bottles need to be upside down  /sigh/ going to see if I can figure out the bench vise situation as well. sent our beagle off to daycare for a few nights for some peace since it appears there will be a bunch of wimmin here hanging out tomorrow night and crafting. there's nowhere to hide since it's raining.


----------



## bandit571

New carpet is imstalled…..Landlord and I did the work…...he stabbed his arm with the carpet knife….my knees are shot. Never did hear from the fellow he was going to do the job…..

Didn't have the carpet chisel thingy…..used a junky old lever cap, instead.

Fun part will be putting all the stuff back into the room…got three things back, and had a seat for awhile.


----------



## DIYaholic

Laying carpet….BTDT…..
Don't ever want to do it again!!!


----------



## mudflap4869

Cinco De Mayo 1983, FIRST DATE. I took her to The Alamo in San Antonio to watch the festival. I think I watched her more than I did the dancers. Cinco De Mayo 2017. Took her to our favorite Mexican restaurant for dinner, then dropped her off at work. Don't tell her, but I think that I would still watch her rather than the dancers. BS!


----------



## bandit571

Just trying to walk right now…..hurts to move…..tomorrow will be a real joy…

Whomever is sending all this rain my way…..can stop any time…...Great Miami River spills into the Ohio River, from there it goes downhill…..


----------



## Gene01

Don't remember Cinco De Mayo in 83. I'm sure it involved Tequila. Probably why I don't remember.
Cinco De Mayo 2017…...BBQed chicken wings…..and pico de guyo salsa dip. Muy deliciosa.
No cactus juice this time around.


----------



## bandit571

Tack strips had nails that were too short to reach the wood part of the flooring….After a game of "whack-a-mole", got out the cordless drill and a bunch of 1-1/8" drywall screws….Tack strips stayed put, after that…

Kobalt sells a folding knife for utility blades…do not buy one, junk. To cut the tack strips to length to fit a spot, a wide chisel was used to chop them. One of my "extras" that was nice and wide, and sharp. one or two whacks with the hammer was all it took.

Old junky lever cap, now it the trash. Used it as a flooring chisel, to tuck the carpet onto the tack strips. Worked, but was a bit too narrow. Next time ( IF ever) there WILL be the proper chisel. Didn't have a carpet stretcher, other than a couple large feet.

Getting down onto the floor wasn't the hard part…it was getting back up to a standing posture that was a bit hard to do.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho…

No shop time tonight. Took daughters #3 down to Portsmouth to get pizza with her friends. #2 came along and we got burgers at 5 guys and poked around the second hand music store. I snagged a oldy but goody Santana CD for just a couple bucks.


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds like a good trip Matt! Which santana album? we played them two years in marching band. 

trying to think through a way to create those grooves I need for the craft ink holder. I was thinking maybe like a box joint jig with different sized spacers but for some reason I can't remember now I nixed it thinking it wouldn't work.


----------



## mojapitt

An almost matching set with no injuries. Alright for the first real try on the lathe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Rocking chair front legs?


----------



## mojapitt

No,coffee table legs


----------



## mojapitt

Wondering what Jim will see this time.


----------



## Gene01

Nice legs, Monte. Betcha haven't heard that in a while. 
Next ones gonna be tapered?
Played with the jig yesterday. Got some nice 3" by 1/4" pieces of walnut.

Just saw the book match. It's a horse head.


----------



## bandit571

Needs a nose, already has dimples….

About like seeing a face in a lid..









Ok, shower is done, I have had quite enough "fun" for one day. Might even qualify as woodworking? Tack strips are wood, right? hammers, chisels and knives..oh my.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, that looks like the winner of the derby…..


----------



## mojapitt

I was thinking of horse or Labrador


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I have no idea what I will do next. It's part of the fun of being me. I think.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I have no idea what I will do next. It s part of the fun of being me. I think.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That the spirit. Spontaneity is good…unless it's combustion. You've had enough of that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a horse too…..a saw horse.


----------



## rhybeka

lol Morning you all…. off to water aerobics momentarily. Still working on getting my Hand Tools magazine scanned in. oy that's a long process!


----------



## ssnvet

Monte….. Looks like the amazing Mr. Ed. But then he's a horse, of course. Try defining the outline of the head with different shades of stain.

Coffee and a Danish and then I'm hitting the road for Bean Town. For some reason I feel like I need a cigarette… and I don't even smoke em.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, fellow Humans and Randy…

Moving around VERY slowly today…...and taking in the smell of new carpet….trying to get motivated to go rust hunting today….not a rain cloud to be seen.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rain has finally stopped here and I'm told the sun may shine today. I think I'll get the boat out and go yard sailing…..


----------



## Gene01

Heavy overcast here. Supposed to last through tomorrow. No rain expected, though. 
Got the two new track saws nearly complete. Now the lid of the prototype rifle case can be cut off. Next up, a mortise jig for the hinges.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, tell me about yer track saw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a stand up sheet rack that I bust my ply down on but I need a track saw to make it more efficient…..


----------



## mojapitt

Track saw is high on my list as well. What do you have Gene?


----------



## diverlloyd

I see a deer. Horses are the furthest thing from my mind on the day of the derby.


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, everyone knows that a deer is green and yellow and not wood tone…..


----------



## diverlloyd

The green and yellows ones done taste as good or are as easy on the teeth as the wood tone ones.


----------



## mojapitt

I have more clamps if it tries to move


----------



## mojapitt

Supposed to be 85° and sunny next couple days.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, I use miter t track and insert from Peachtree. The t track fits in a dado cut in a length of 3/4 BB or similar. Mine is about 8" wide for my Skil 77. The dado is located to leave 2" of width wider than the sole plate on the non blade side of the saw, for clamping. The saw side of the dado needs to be a bit wider than where the blade will cut. So the first cut establishes the cut line.
Then, the insert is cut to about an inch or so longer than the sole plate. Makes it easier to insert the insert into the track. My Skil saws have two holes in the plate so, I use them to attach the insert with bolts and wing nuts. 
I use epoxy to secure the track in the dado. The dado is cut deep enough so the top of the track is flush. That doesn't leave enough meat for a screw…IMO.
For the eight foot long one, I ordered two 4' sections to save the $10 extra shipping costs. No alignment problems if the dado is cut to very close tolerance.
Mine leaves a cut that does not require trimming at the TS. Take it straight to the project.
Hope this is clearer than mud. Any questions, just holler.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, that's pretty close to what I had in mind. I was gonna try T bolts to ride the saw in the slots…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, that s pretty close to what I had in mind. I was gonna try T bolts to ride the saw in the slots…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Too much wobble, marty. the miter track is right at 3/4" inside.The insert is a perfect fit. Maybe in their mini track. But, the miter track and insert is much beefier.


----------



## bandit571

Power tools, and mechanic's tools…meh. $75 for a Ryobi Sliding table Table saw….no room, no cash.

I did pick a Canon Power Shot A2300 digital camera…$1…..need to learn how to use it…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anybody know what router lift this is?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Going home tomorrow. Waters receding on Mississippi.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice that you can see your family again Bill


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

@Matt hope Bean town visit was successful!

I made it to class on time, only to have the instructor end up passing out on us with about 20 minutes left in class. She did it in the swim office though but they had her laying down in the office and such sooooo I'm assuming. I believe she went with the squad to the hospital that is just up the street (one of the benefits of working out at a health center and not a gym/fitness place - there's a LOT of medically trained folks there as well! ). Checked to make sure she was ok when I was leaving and they said she was smiling as she left for the hospital.

Ran to Lowes and picked up plants and soil to top off my raised bed. I'm trying to grow one tomato plant, one cucumber plant, and one green pepper plant. we'll see how my luck goes.

I also rescued parts for the TS fence build. I'm thinking I need to run up the street to JoAnns and get some popsicle sticks to spread epoxy on with. do you all use scrap wood or what?

The house is quiet since everybody decided to take a nap - house full of wimmin tonight and it'll be a blast!


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Harbor Freight sells BAGS of those "acid" brushes. They work great at spreading glue around. Then you can either rinse them out, or just toss them away….did I say "Cheap"?

The Boss was trying to sit a potted plant in the window of the re-carpeted room…yep, pot falls over onto the new carpet…Cold Air Return right in the same area….got about half the potting soil down the grate.

Little Plank table beside the computer desk has been replaced by a HUGE Sideboard thingy…..needs the brass hardware shined up, top needs a new finish. Freebie, can't complain too loudly…..may do a before and after…


----------



## mojapitt

This is the start of what is supposed to be the cribbage coffee table. Not a single hole will be drilled till I figure how to do the lines.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, looks like my Jessem. But mine's green.



> Anybody know what router lift this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


----------



## ssnvet

Neighbor came over and helped flip the benchtop and I'm close to being done…










I don't think Stumpy would begrudge me the cold one.

Here's the old vise for comparison…


----------



## mojapitt

Very nice vice Matt. Definitely an upgrade.

How was Mary?


----------



## ssnvet

Mary was in fairly good spirits, I taught her to play Backgammon and she taught me to play Dort. She still doesn't want to open up and is pretty much in denial.


----------



## mojapitt

Hang in there Matt. Mental/emotional problems are harder to fix than physical ones. Often times the person themselves can't identify the actual problem, it's a feeling (emotion) inside that even they don't fully understand.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Busy folks here, took 15 minutes just to catch up reading and can not remember half of it. Way hot here the last couple days. 90 deg is too hot for this time of the year.

My youngest boy is in town for a wedding and he got nominated to build a small chest for folks to put cards etc in. Guess who's shop he invaded for 2 days. But he got it done 2 hrs before it was needed so it is all good.

Bench vise looks good Matt, you will enjoy that. Good to hear Mary is improving some. Takes time I guess. Hang in there.

Monte I could bring my drilling template along for the cribbage table. Works for drilling and the inlay I did on mine.


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping you could show me when you come, Mark.


----------



## Festus56

> I was hoping you could show me when you come, Mark.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sure will. Do you have a collar for your router to follow a template?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I do


----------



## Festus56

Ok I will bring my set-up along. Should be able to make it work.


----------



## Festus56

I drilled 1161 holes today on 3 cribbage boards after my boy left for the wedding.


----------



## mojapitt

> I drilled 1161 holes today on 3 cribbage boards after my boy left for the wedding.
> 
> - Festus56


That doesn't sound like fun


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm bidding on that router lift in another auction along with a bunch of other stuff, including another tablesaw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mark, I'm not sure I've drilled 1161 in a years time.


----------



## bandit571

IF anyone is nearby…..May 13, there will be a LARGE shop auction. About half the auction will be glassware items, but the other half will have a LOT of tools. A little town just north of here, nicknamed Russle-tucky…..I can dig up more info, if anyone wants…

Started out Friday with a box of 100 screws…..maybe 20 are left. 2-4 per tack strip, plus threshold strips. Might have to recharge two batteries.

Camera battery on the newest camera has it's own charger. Just pop the battery out, and into the charger. It was even fully charged up when I bought it today….for a dollar bill.

About had enough fun for the day…..still quite sore from Friday's Mayhem….


----------



## mojapitt

Bad ending to the day. Watched a guy die in Walmart parking lot. We tried CPR till the ambulance got there. They worked on him a lot but no response. I called 911 when he went down, but he insisted that he didn't want the police. But then he passed out. Very sad.


----------



## Festus56

That is sad Monte


----------



## mudflap4869

I HATE THE BIG EYE! 03:44 and still awake. I slept a total of 4 hrs yesterday. Cycle is screwed up. No energy and no G.A.D. I hate math, but working math problems in my head all night. They don't apply to a darn thing, but just like those stupid songs, they are stuck in my head. Same damned problem over and over no matter how many times you solve it.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Jim.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
That's sad Monte. You did what you could.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hate to hear that Monte, what was the reason for no police, drug overdose???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Jim, I double checked Gene's math with the calculator, it is dark…..


----------



## Gene01

Gosh, Monte. That's too bad. You did your best. What will be will be.


----------



## mojapitt

I have no way to know, but with everything I saw last night, I would believe it was an overdose.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, there's lots of bad $#!+ out there…..


----------



## Gene01

> I have no way to know, but with everything I saw last night, I would believe it was an overdose.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We all have choices. He may have made a bad one.


----------



## mojapitt

Upper 80s today. Gotta make the best of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Finished a small tabletop yesterday. Top is all I am doing.


----------



## mojapitt

Got an order for a kitchen island yesterday. 5'x9'. Bigger kitchen than mine.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Just a reminder ..if you are coming to the shindig.. please pm me so we have a good head count

if you have already responded .. i got ya


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… Sorry you had to experience that, but you did the best you could and didn't walk on by. Did they try Narcan? My BIL (state police detective) has seen ODs where the person's breathing had stopped, and seconds after the Narcan was administered, they jumped up and ran away. I'm sure Mr. Bill has seen plenty of these events.

Quiet morning here. Off to second service soon.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife and I will be there. Another LJ - jaykapur - lives about 20 minutes from you and may come. He's in charge of bringing his "blue ribbon at county fair" fruit preserves. I am hungry.


----------



## 000

PM sent


----------



## Gene01

> Just a reminder ..if you are coming to the shindig.. please pm me so we have a good head count
> 
> if you have already responded .. i got ya
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Hey Charles, didja get my Kehoe email?


----------



## mojapitt

Reclaimed wood table is delivered. Time for bacon and eggs.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to you, fellow Humans and Randy!

There was an old CCR song playing on the radio yesterday….."Who'll stop the rain?"

Still putting things away, from the flooring episode. Also had to fix the back gate.

Sideboard has fancy handles, shaped like old brass ones…..some of the bolts area green colour, but…have never seen brass hardware RUST. May take one off, and see what is under the crud. Top is a mess, finish is peeling, burnt spots that might have been ashtrays….May try to get a few pictures of this THING beside my computer center….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes, narcan, the miracle drug. We are learning to not give too much of it. Pts can become combative. Give just enough to restore breathing, but not enough that they wake up and run away. The narcan we give is administered nasally. It reacts much slower than IV. It has gotten to be where if they are unresponsive, they get narcan.


----------



## bandit571

On a brighter note..









This came yesterday. Friend was giving it away, free. 









Has funny looking legs ( even worse than mine..)









Rusty looking handles, that were supposed to be brass?









Veneered top, veneer is starting to separate from the top's panel. 
maybe leave as is, or, might try to clean things up…and..like the new carpet?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice day here. Started at 55 deg. now up to 60. Cool compared to yesterday.

Better get busy, have to get these 3 cribbage boards done and in the mail to Canada in a couple days.


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha think of this idea for coffee table


----------



## bandit571

Works for me…


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
I see the table….
Where's the coffee???


----------



## Gene01

New short tracks and saws ready for work cutting the lid off the rifle case.









Prototype case to have the lid separated.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking really good Gene


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys are doing some really nice stuff. 

Went to my brothers yesterday which was 75 miles away and it was the second longest trip I have made since I was hurt in 2008. Boy how can a person run their life to ruins.

Just a question for anyone who might have an answer

My brother needs to be put in the hospital really soon or I am pretty sure he will die within 4 months. He is not eating anything since he can not stand (I loaned him my walker that I got from the VA) and falls down after just a few steps. He has diabetes and has to take injections which it looks like he has not been doing very much.

At 6.1 and 134 he looks really bad and will not give up his smokes since he said he gets stressed without them and I told him they are killing him. He had spoiled food on plates all around the couch which he stays on and also sleeps on 24/7.
So how do I get him admitted to a hospital which will take care of him?

Do I call the city social services and tell them everything?

Thanks for any help and advise

Also he is 19 months younger at 54 and his birthday next month and he really looks to be in his 80's


----------



## mojapitt

I would start with social services. At least they can tell you what you can do.


----------



## diverlloyd

2nd Montes post


----------



## diverlloyd

20000 posts?


----------



## Gene01

Agreed. Social services is a good start.
Good luck, Arlin. Hope you can get him the help he needs.
Sad case.


----------



## mojapitt

I was almost giddy when I put Danish Oil on this one. Everything I wanted it to be.


----------



## Gene01

That's pretty enough to hang on a wall. Really nice, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

If you have enough clamps, the world is at your feet.
After some head scratching, I called Rube for advice. This what we came up with.
The two pipe clamps at the bottom stretch across the bench and hold the case tight.
Only one is visible but, the bar clamps hold those two oak ottoman legs to the sides. And, the Ponys hold the track in place. There's double sided tape under the track and between the oak legs and the case. Tried to eliminate any possible movement.

IT WORKED! I'm elated, relieved and tired.
I'm done for the day and celebrating with a large glass of un sweetened iced tea. Probably a Scotch when the tea's gone


----------



## mojapitt

Is there better blades for doing resawing on the bandsaw accurately? Mine seem to wander a lot.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, upgrading to the Carter guide system did wonders for my saw. Lotsa tension, *sharp* 3 tpi blade helps, too.
I use a half inch Wood Slicer blade.


----------



## ssnvet

I did another quick workbench upgrade and added a T-track for work holding. Messy job with chip and dust everywhere.










Also modified a Destaco pusher clamp to work in bench dog holes.



















Scraped and oiled the bench.

I found the old leather bag I was going to cut up for vise pads, but it turns out it's too small.


----------



## bandit571

used a bandsaw to slice the lid off of this box..









Except I had two beads to help guide the blade, AFTER I made sure the table and blade were 90 degrees to each other..









A little block plane work to remove the saw marks. 









Not too bad? Less sawdust getting blown into my face this way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Home sweet home.


----------



## mojapitt

Good to hear Bill


----------



## Gene01

Hey Bill. Welcome home. Any war stories?
I read that mizzou's enrollment has dropped drastically and the donations to the sports programs have essentially dried up. All because of how they handled/didn't handle the fracases.
What do you hear?


----------



## CFrye

Shop mascot…








Yes, that is bird's eye pine. :-D
Welcome home, Bill.
Arlin, Adult Protective Services. Brace yourself for possible resentment on your brother's part. Prayers for all involved.
Gene, looks like you and Rube had a successful collaboration.
Monte, I like the horsey!
Matt, T track upgrade, NICE!
AJ, *20000* dingdingdingding you get the prize!! Go stand by your mail box!!
Used up all my gumption just taking the plans for a rocker to the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world.

66° and misty rain today after 86° and sunny yesterday.

Work today, jury duty tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

Up and at 'em. Sun's up….somewhere.

Neat modifications to the bench, Matt. The Destaco mod is ingenious.

Candy, the new shop mascot is a fine specimen. And, you don't have to feed it.

Hope you don't get picked for the jury, Monte.

Phyl is rushing to complete a couple sewing projects for mother's day presents for our DIL. So, she's sending me to town. I'd better get crack'n if I want any time in the shop. SYL.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm…Puppy Alarm Clocks…...Marnin ta ye…..would rather sleep in on Mondays…like until ..Tuesday.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday… yawn and all that.

My car is in the shop today… may need brakes all around :^o

I hate the way that new cars come with "disposable" rotors, with metal walls that are too thin to turn. What's the consensus out there about just changing the pads?

I predict a significant decline in shop spending :^(


----------



## Gene01

Matt, often the rotors are warped. I'd go the whole route. Safety first.


----------



## mojapitt

I vote with Gene. If the rotors are worn, it can waste new pads quickly.


----------



## johnstoneb

I've never heard of disposable rotors. The shoo usually measures the thickness before doing anything if not worn to badly they will turn them. If worn to bad then they have to be replace. a the pad these days are made of more aggressive materials. They handle heat better and wear much longer but in turn wear the rotor faster. Where you used to get 30.00 out of a set of pads and turn the rotor for a 60,000 out of one rotor and 2 pad. You now get 50,000 out of a set of pads and a rotor. Cost is about the same but your only in the shop once. I have done pad slaps on my vehicle before but only when I knew the rotor still had some life in it.
Brake wear is very subjective because you never know how heavy the operator's foot is.


----------



## CharlesNeil

SHINDIG

looks like we have 11 possible 4 are maybes ..


----------



## ssnvet

Bruce…. on this 2009 GM model sedan, I have yet to find a mechanic who will turn the rotors.

Just got the word…. pads only half worn… rotors look good. problem was a little rust build up, so a little cleaning and some de-squeak spray (yes, that's a real thing) and I'm out the door cheep. Phew!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We had quite an adventure Gene. We travelled at least 1500 miles and never left the southern half of the state. We drove on some questionable roads that we were told were absolutely passable. When you're driving an F550 pulling a 32' gooseneck that weighs at least 15,000lbs, passable hasn't a different meaning.

Me and 3 other guys rescued a guy out of a flooded hotel. We had to walk in about 3' of fast moving water to do it. We are trained to move in a diamond shape and use poles to help keep from washing away. Then walk with the victim in between us.


----------



## rhybeka

think I found a bit of my ww mojo again. I was feeling a bit down about it for a while - wasn't getting traction on anything, project just weren't coming together, etc. Sunday rolled around, and we went to get Lily. She spent a few days at daycare to give us a break. She's very much like a toddler. She loves to ride though!










got home, and decided to go manage some clean up in the shop at minimum. I wanted to dig up the scraps to get started on a moxon pipe clamp vise. Got out to the shop, and tidied a bit. cleaned up the table saw, and got new legs on my outfeed. Still need to figure out if I can make them fold underneath or if they're just going to be standalone. 








I also cleaned up the old garage window and got the glass panes popped out. Took it inside to the SO so she can use it for decor or something craft related. 









Then I finished getting the drill press table Arlin so graciously sent me a while back mounted. Still needs a few more screws underneath but the head of the drill press has started swiveling so I need to fix that first! 









Oh, and my project at Whits. Turning this piece of furniture:









into end tables:


----------



## Doe

> anybody have any glue bottle holder upper ideas they d like to share?
> 
> - rhybeka


This what I have:









There's a medicine bottle to catch any drips









I haven't done the epoxy yet because I'm afraid of gummy, icky drips. I may get over it eventually.


----------



## Doe

What hotels are people staying at for the Shindig?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Matt, my wife has a 2008 GM sedan and I've found the same deal. On the plus side, you can find on Amazon everything from the cheapest chinesium to premium aftermarket brake parts for nearly every make and model.


----------



## CharlesNeil

For the shindig hotels :

go to Tripadvisor.com and search Harrisonburg VA.. we got them all…

https://www.tripadvisor.com/


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Doe! that's easy peasy too  I'm not sure yet if I want to do wall mounted or something transportable. possibly both? I don't yet have an assembly table so it's pretty haphazard. :\

as for hotels, if I can make it i'll be staying in the back end of my truck in a tent.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice project Beka.

Anyone heard if Eddie, Dave, William and Sandra are going to the Shindig? Originally they were.


----------



## Doe

Beka, I like the french cleats so I can put the thing on the bench when I need it even though it leans. I could add something so it doesn't but I haven't been too fussed about it so why bother. I must say that I have trouble parting with the tiniest bit of 2×4 because I can always find a use for it-like glue upside downers.


----------



## mojapitt

Happiness, they cancelled my jury duty tomorrow. I don't mind it, but still prefer not.


----------



## johnstoneb

Matt
I would believe it from GM They have never gotten over the Roger Smith disposable days of the late 70's.
I had a 72 K10 and that was the last really good pickup GM made. I bought it new and drove it to 1992.

'


----------



## bandit571

What you pickup truck folks need built, is an F-650….like Shaq now drives around town….only $124,000+


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Anyone heard if Eddie, Dave, William and Sandra are going to the Shindig? Originally they were.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I talked to Dave a few days ago, him and William were not gonna make it…..


----------



## diverlloyd

anyone know how to adjust a 12"delta lunch box planer? mine dropped out the two screws that hold the bottom gear shaft on. i think it got it back to being close with some machinist blocks but may need to adjust the rollers and blade mech to make sure. charles the wife and I are a maybe now she feels bad for telling me no so she could go on a cruise without me.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 8 mirrors to put together this week. After breaking 4 mirrors last year, just a little leary.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte have you thought about glueing something to the back of the mirrors to stiffen it like some tempered hard board.


----------



## mojapitt

All of the broken mirrors were a result of one of my greatest flaws, impatience. I must learn to take my time more.


----------



## mojapitt

All of the broken mirrors were a result of one of my greatest flaws, impatience. I must learn to take my time more.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening. All,

You all been busy!! Bench is looking better all the time Matt Doe has a neat glue thingy, Becka is remodeling furniture and Monte and Candy are making animal pictures with wood.

Been a busy few days. Trying to get orders done before we head south in a few days. Finally got the lawn moved today. It was several days overdue. Had a thunder shower last night and it was still wet but I got it done.


----------



## bandit571

Mind was willing to mow….legs went of strike.


----------



## mojapitt

We have about 3 acres of lawn to mow. I hire it done.


----------



## CFrye

Did you move your lawn to a drier climate, Mark?


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Candy, working tonight?


----------



## CFrye

Nope. Got the duty the next 2 nights though. You know…when the moon is full. You working, Monte?


----------



## Festus56

> Did you move your lawn to a drier climate, Mark?
> 
> - CFrye


Sorry bad typo. Just took me 3 times as long was all.


----------



## CFrye

Sometimes typos are just too good to ignore!


----------



## Gene01

Had some lightning last evening. Knocked out all the Frontier land lines and internet at about 17:00. This morning, all is well. 
Might get hinges installed today. This is the first time I've ever built a prototype. Sure glad I did. Worked out a few bugs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Going to the zoo with Sean's class today. Should be interesting. 
I moved my lawn yesterday as well. I moved all the long tops of the grass down to the ground.


----------



## rhybeka

I need to mow this week - I missed a patch in the rush job I did before it downpoured last week. Ugh. First to shake this sinus headache…oh yeah and get some work done. bleh.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, in general I don't work nights and evenings any more. I am on the rotating on-call group which is strictly days.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if that's the St Louis zoo. I have been there. Really liked it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is one of the best zoos nationally. And it's free.


----------



## mojapitt

I really like going to the zoo. Jeff has an awesome zoo in Minneapolis also.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

When am I ever going to learn my lesson about drinking wine on weeknights. My wife popped a bottle (she likes it cheap and sweet) and by 7:00 it was gone…. tasted like Raspberry lemonade and went down just as easy. By 8:00 I was asleep on the couch. Woke up at 9 with a crick in my neck and stumbled upstairs to bed. Woke up at 6 and still have the crick in my neck. Ugh!

I've got another metal working project in play… but I'll keep you in suspense until it's done.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt I'm curious - can we have a hint!

@Bill have a great time at the zoo 

As much as I don't want to, it's seeming more and more I'm going to have to paint these end tables. there's already some missing veneer in spots and now it's looking like I'm going to have to re-veneer the inside side walls as well as one of the tops. Thinking about going more in a painted/distressed look like this:


----------



## Gene01

Growing up about 60 miles from St. Louis, we got spoiled by Forest Park and the Zoo. There are so many great places to visit within walking distance, too. A couple museums, a planetarium and an outdoor musical theatre…not to mention some great pubs and food.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool day here. 47 now headed for 65 and chance of showers. Nice day in the shop.

Been a long time since I have been to a zoo.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Movies until 0330 this morning….5 disc kind…2-3 hours each. Birthday present from Craig. 
The Hobbit, Battle of the Five Armies, extended version.

IF the rain will stay to the west of here, I might try to mow today…..we'll see.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Some good news

My brother was admitted to a hospital Monday which is the good news. He still wants to get better but with limitations of everyone has to help him the way he wants it and on his conditions. He was not want to stop smoking even if it is harming his heart and he really does not want to stop drinking nor to really take his meds like he is supposed to.

I just pray his attitude changes along with his health. I tried to talk to him and his answers are ""You are stressing me"" To me it is the saddest thing ever.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin that's good news hopefully he will understand what he isn't doing and what help is.


----------



## bandit571

Was going out to mow the yard..showers came through….may try again later…


----------



## ssnvet

Arlin… Sounds like your brother is in a depressed state of mind. I'll pray that he finds a motivation to live for.

All this talk about mowing has me thankful for a green lawn full of moss :^p it grows very slowly!

And I still have that darn crick in my neck :^(


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, more wine for the crick?
I wish I had a whole lawn full of moss and lichens. The back yard does have some moss.
Can't catch a break with my truck. Got all the parts to do the particulate filter delete and now I'm getting a longer than usual start. Back to the shop it will go. I will wait to do the delete. This thing has to be ready for Florida in 9 days.


----------



## bandit571

Yard is now mowed…..and I am paying the price…...

Have three wooden boxes to load up for the Shindig….what they will have in them? Remains to be seen….won't say until AFTER they have been opened. Just have to wait and see…...


----------



## mojapitt

Boards for mirrors


----------



## mojapitt

Always gotta have one set of BKP


----------



## ssnvet

Bench upgrade is done… I used rubberized cork to face the jaws.










I posted it as a project just because


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Arlin sounds like at least he is in a place that can help .

Nice boards Monte, just remember to get 2 of each size mirror cuz the first one never makes it.

Now you can get rid of the crick in your neck and use your new toy Matt.


----------



## bandit571

Fire pit has been put to good use…...all the excess cardboard and a couple old, nasty 2xs are now making an ash of themselves….Was too much cardboard for the recycle bin…....empty, now…


----------



## Festus56

I did get my 3 cribbage boards done today. Ready to go to Canada tomorrow.


----------



## Cricket

I am working on the LumberJocks donation form for the event. Is the date for it still June 17th?


----------



## bandit571

Yep..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, really nice cribbage boards


----------



## BigPimpin

Nice Job!


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure if it's spam or just weird


----------



## Gene01

Looked at his other posts. Maybe not spam. But who knows?


----------



## rhybeka

Who knows?

Morning all!

@Cricket - yes - still June 17th.

Not much done last night. Attempted to work on/fix the leg vice that should be going on my mini bench. Something is out of square on the bench since when I put the 2×8 for the vice face up to the adjuster pieces, instead of sitting flat on the face of the adjusters, the top adjuster piece hit at the top of the board and then angles away. I took the top piece out to the miter saw and trimmed the face of it to make sure it was flush and that wasn't causing the issue. Still about a 2° angle away from top to bottom. I also flattened the top of it a bit more before installing it back into the bench with some chisels and a plane. I don't think it will impact performance of the vice so I carried on. Scribed the hole in the 2x for the top adjuster piece and drilled out four holes. it was late by then so I'll have to get chiseling later today. Hopefully the 5th time is a charm.  speaking of work - better get on with it.


----------



## mojapitt

I looked also Gene. So far it's just weird.


----------



## mojapitt

Lots of coffee needed this morning. Inservice on AC units and refrigerators. They better bring donuts.


----------



## bandit571

Almost as weird as what I saw in my mirror this morning…..

Morning people…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Should be a great day here. 50 deg earlier going to 70 and sunshine. Weid spam for breakfast?


----------



## mojapitt

If you read his posts, none of them make sense, but they're not really spam either. I am waiting for something intelligent.


----------



## mojapitt

This is authenticated as a Sam Maloof build. But for some reason it just seems out of character for his work.


----------



## diverlloyd

Playing around with electrolysis rust removal today. Looks like it is doing something. Neighbour was cleaning out his car port and scrapping any rusty tools. 24" rigid pipe wrench a couple 12" diamond adjustable wrenches and a bout 15 jars of fasteners. I had to step in and tell him I would take the stuff clean it up and put it in the inlaws yard sale this weekend. Scrap it for a couple pennies or sale it for a couple bucks.


----------



## ssnvet

Good day to you all….

Tonight I hope to tackle the chaos (clamp storage, etc…) on the other side of the shop. Then I need to lug the hope chest back in for hinge and latch installation and more coats of lacquer.

If any of you are staying in local hotels for the shindig and are open to a tag-along for breakfast, etc… please send me a PM with your hotel details. I have yet to book a room and need to get to it. Looks like I'm driving Friday, partying Saturday and driving home on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't booked a room yet. Waiting to see where Stumpy is staying. Afraid his late night parties would keep us awake.


----------



## bandit571

Might get a road trip Friday…..not much going on today..


----------



## Cricket

I am working on seeing if it is possible to get a LumberJocks.com vinyl banner sent to y'all for the Shindig. It could be hung on a building, between a couple of trees, or from a table where all the food is. It is pretty sturdy, so it can be carried to the yearly events. I thought it might be cool if y'all sign that back with your name and date every year with a permanent marker.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe you could bring it personally Cricket? Hmmmm?


----------



## Cricket

> Maybe you could bring it personally Cricket? Hmmmm?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Unfortunately, I don't think it is going to happen for me this year so I am counting on y'all to take a ton of pictures and videos for me. Maybe someone can do a Facebook Live video too!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Price seems right for Maloof.


----------



## rhybeka

@Cricket sounds like a good idea 

I have a dumb question. I'm using some 1/2" round steel for pegs and I drilled some 1/2" holes and well - the steel doesn't fit in. Should I drill the holes up to 3/8"? it's the adjuster posts for my leg vice.


----------



## bandit571

Well, in my emails the other day, another Blog by Paul Sellers…..seems that Aldi's is selling a 18v cordless drill. 
"Work Zone" brand. Lithium Ion 18v. About the same size as a DeWalt one. Sellers seems to like it.

Stopped out at our local Aldi's….not here yet. maybe it will on the Fathers' Day weekend?

Beka: hold the pin up to the drill bit. Which ever fits the pin. Unless you are talking about how deep to drill?


----------



## ssnvet

Beka… the hole is probably just a couple thousandths too tight for the pins. Try reaming out the hole a bit with a hand drill by running a drill bit in and out while spinning at high speed and then wobble the hand drill back and forth in different directions. Ream… test fit…. ream…. test fit. I suspect this will do it for you.


----------



## bandit571

Better yet, chuck the pin into the drill, and hold some emery cloth around the pin. Spin the pin, check the fit, spin as needed.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit aldi.us is their site and the weekly items are under the weekly specials and then aldi finds. They have this weeks and next weeks stuff and it changes on wensdays.


----------



## bandit571

Made some sawdust a little bit ago!

Had 3 old, nasty 2×4s leaning up against the shed out back…..pieces of hardware , screws, nails, and bugs….
Used a handsaw to cut the "good parts " out..









Yes, that is the Aldi's saw I had a while. I save it for just such jobs. 









No square was used, just eyeball it, and saw. Not the best cuts, but..









As I intend to resaw these down a bit, will just have to do….as for the "bad" stuff…we have ways..









Had a "crackling" good time….


----------



## ssnvet

Anyone staying at the Motel 6? Econolodge?

Looks pretty close yo Sir Charles


----------



## ssnvet

OK…. I'm losing it.

Is the Shindig Friday 6/16? Or Saturday 6/17? Or both?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Officially the event is on Saturday, but we've usually gathered both days.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Matt*- Got your PM, thought I'd answer here in case anyone else asked…

I'm staying at the Silver Lake Bed and Breakfast in Dayton, VA. It's a 1750's log house. Looks pretty nice (below). The missus and I are going to drive down on Wednesday, spend the day together hiking or something on Thursday, then I'll be at Charles' shop on Friday to do some filming and work with his pin router, hang out, drink some bourbon, etc. And then the shindig on Saturday. I go home on Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

I will only be there Thursday and Friday. We have to fly out Saturday morning because of a wedding.


----------



## bandit571

Pocketknife, and a block of cheese….and a crowd of furballs sitting around my feet….

Maybe tomorrow, I can start resaw work on those 2×4s…


----------



## rhybeka

I'll know if I'm making it once this weekend is over. Truck is going into the shop for some work and hopefully the bill isn't horrible. My plan is to be there Friday/Sat leave Sunday, at least unless I'm told otherwise!

Dayton, VA, huh? too bad that's not anywhere near Dayton, OH  Looks like a neat place, Stumpy!


----------



## mojapitt

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood!

Good morning world.


----------



## Gene01

The shindig sounds like fun again this year. Wish I could make it.

Gonna be a beautiful couple days on the mesa. Then, the next 7 suck. Socked in, no rain but dropping temps and high winds. Next Thursday, 64 and winds at 35 mph steady.

Got the lid cut off the rifle case…finally. After some clean up, it'll be time for hinges. Was considering locking DTs in the corners. Maple splines might be better.


----------



## Gene01




----------



## CharlesNeil

all of the hotels/motels are within 15 min to my shop , motel 6 is just around the corner .. Sleep in is pretty decent and usually more reasonable than others ..70.00 or so a night,,

camping is fine, except all we have is pavement and gravel… but we will make do.. planning to just have  a big grill , microwave and fridge .. was going to bring in a stove , but not sure we need that .. have several places around that have super good buffets and reasonable … 
if your driving and have an extra yard chair .. might not hurt to bring it .. i have some chairs and fold up tables , but mostly shop stools .

Economy Inn is 2 blocks or so away… its decent .. and as long as all you need is a shower and a bed .. it would be fine … its usually 45 to 50.00 https://www.yelp.com/biz/economy-inn-harrisonburg


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles - need me to bring a grill? My weber charcoal hauls pretty easy and it'll fit in the back of my truck as long as it's cold when I'm ready to come back to OH 

On my lunch break and waiting on the shared microwave line to go down - eating my salad first. doesn't help that I'm already frozen!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Beka, i have a big gas/charcoal/gas burner .. should do fine. but maybe bring the weber as a addition.. listening to Monte and some of the others, sounds like they like to eat… I do too


----------



## CharlesNeil

Need to talk to the rust hunters perhaps… as some of you know I have filmed a pilot for PBS .the premis of the my show is Then and Now … its where we examine a nice antique then look how various elements were made in the day and how it can be done now . 
My issue is i dont have alot in the way of functioning period tools.. so I may need to see about buying some and I know some of you collect and sell ..


----------



## mojapitt

I only eat enough to sustain life. Well maybe 3 lives.


----------



## CharlesNeil

is any one allergic to burgers , dogs and steak.. and maybe a beer and bourbon… taters , beans , cole slaw and fish ….

or dog hair , saw dust and the smell of curing finish ?

processing a nice angus beef next week.. if ya a Vegetarian… pack


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a few period tools…


----------



## bandit571

Anything in the way of type of tool you need? I can pack a few along…









When I not using them….Ohio ToolCo. No. 0-7 with a globe logo on the iron.

Had some resaw work to do, this morning..









Peeled a 1/4" off each edge, ran the jointer plane to clean it up, then resaw again..









Got half of the recycled 2×4s cut down, three more to go..









Almost a before and after….


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles I have some period tools if you need to barrow them I'm fine with that even maybe beloved bedrock 605.


----------



## bandit571

Fire pit has been busy, of late. Rest of the big cardboard is making an ash of itself, along with some more cut-offs….Have to go back out and keep an eye on it….


----------



## bandit571

Hoping to do a wee bit of rust hunting over the next few weeks….might find something to bring along…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

55 this morning now it is 83 and sunshine all day. Just a light breeze so does not feel real warm.

Headed out in the morning, be gone until Sunday evening. Have to deliver the cedar chest for a birthday tomorrow in Cheyenne, WY, then a wedding in SD on Saturday. Hope to raid Monte's wood pile Sunday morning on the way back home. Going to be a few hours of windshield time. Not sure if and when I will be on here. We don't have smart phones just have to find wi-fi.


----------



## mojapitt

I have free WiFi and wood Mark.


----------



## mojapitt

Consecutive cuts. A little stress in the wood.


----------



## bandit571

Making Long Bows?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Case hardening, eh? We just covered that subject on Behind The Sawdust last week.



> Consecutive cuts. A little stress in the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## rhybeka

> is any one allergic to burgers , dogs and steak.. and maybe a beer and bourbon… taters , beans , cole slaw and fish ….
> 
> or dog hair , saw dust and the smell of curing finish ?
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## Cricket

Where's the bacon?


----------



## bandit571

On the burgers?


----------



## CFrye

Charles, I've got *LOTS* of old tools… the 'nice', 'antique' and 'functioning' parts of your description might leave my examples out. I do have a few examples of (cough) repairs (cough) that may be of interest. Not my repairs. Think baling wire and replacement handle. I can post a pic if that is something you'd be interested in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm interested in creative repairs that are part of the tools history. Post away!



> Charles, I ve got *LOTS* of old tools… the nice , antique and functioning parts of your description might leave my examples out. I do have a few examples of (cough) repairs (cough) that may be of interest. Not my repairs. Think baling wire and replacement handle. I can post a pic if that is something you d be interested in.
> 
> - CFrye


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm supposed to teach a class at the Michigan Woodworkers Guild next week. No idea what I'm going to talk about yet. Maybe I'll shorten one of my WIA classes down from 2 hours to 45 minutes. Or else talk really fast…


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers….

It's been a really busy day. Out the door at 7:15 a.m. and I didn't get home to supper until 9:45 p.m.

Ugh!

We've tried to get our foot in the door at a large defense contractor in NH for years with no success. Well we got the call from an engineer there, who I did several packaging designs for 15 years ago when he worked at a different company. They have been working with one of our competitors for months on a project and haven't gotten anywhere, so now it's crunch time and the big bosses are anxious. We had a great meeting there this a.m. and brain stormed a solution that will either save the day, or make us look like fools.

Nothing ventured, nothing gained :^o


----------



## bandit571

Someone decided this spool must be replaced..









Soooo…









Just like new….


----------



## CFrye

I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## MontanaBob

Mark while your raiding Monte's wood pile slip a chunk of that Box Elder in the plunder… I would really like to make a matching box….. I'll call you next week. Have another burning I need done….. Bob


----------



## CFrye

They're FIXED!!













































Kinda.


----------



## CFrye

The last one is a Sargent double ended plane that once looked like this…


----------



## mojapitt

Happy birthday Andy


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Bill. Life back to normal?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice bright morning here. Should be a good traveling day.

Will do Bob, see if I can help his "full" wood storage problem and keep his helper happy.

Nice rust Candy. They should work. That little plane is cute.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Monte. Normal as can be. Cindy and boys went off to a field trip. I'm here waiting for my truck to be done. One of my brand new injectors was bad. It's being fixed under warranty, but still a pain. I still need to get new tires on my camper and brake work on my truck before we can head to Florida next week.

Be careful traveling and enjoy the ride Mark. Pretty territory.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Fellow Humans, and Stumpy….

Might get a bit of rust hunting done…


----------



## mojapitt

I think someone snuck another Monday in on me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy if you can't fix it with tape and bailing wire then it can't be fixed.

Happy bday Andy.


----------



## ssnvet

Started with a pic off the web and understanding how this is used…










modeled it up using sizes that seemed to match and for which I had scrap stock available..










Presto!










Cost was $8 … which was what a bag of the spring loaded balls that make it fit exactly to the miter slot cost me.










These jigs sell for $60.


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. Wished him happy birthday. His health is holding steady. His wife has surgery on Monday and starts chemo 2 weeks after that. We continue to pray for a favorable outcome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good job Matt. That's impressive. You got skills.


----------



## mojapitt

Can someone please take a nap for me?


----------



## bandit571

Part one of the Rust Hunt is now completed…Film @ 2300 hrs.

Happy Birthday Andy!

Rest up a bit, then back on the Rust Trail….


----------



## diverlloyd

The teak swim deck is finished and now time for a auction.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/318065


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt SWEET! I could use one of those. I have the plunger thing with the intention of building one of the wood versions out there - haven't gotten there yet :\

YAY ANDY!

@Monte only if they take one for me too. I can't shake this stoopid headache. 

I'm nearing the end of Stumpy's TS fence build and could use some input. He's got 60" rails on it. I don't really have the room for 60" and wonder what I'd be sacrificing if I go down to 48"? I'm going to go buy the hardwood this weekend (since I don't have anything beyond 20"long) and I'm just curious if I should try to make room for 60" rails. Thoughts?


----------



## bandit571

Beka: russle-tucky, oh. village wide garage sales….tomorrow….West Liberty is the 3rd weekend of May…..


----------



## bandit571

Disston skew back pruning saw ( No. 27?)
ViseGrips #10R Straight jaw
7 oz claw hammer and handle
$5

Superior Tool Co. of Cleveland OH, pocket hex key set. $0.50

Not too bad a start….


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka do you build anything that would need a fence larger then 48" and if you make room for the 60" will it always be in your way.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Went to the pharmacy and found a big rust fest, but only got these two. One is a Sargent of unknown number and the other a no. 3 of unknown make.


----------



## ssnvet

A little TLC and those may prove to be very useable.


----------



## ksSlim

Candy, I agree with most, if the baling isn't hidden with duct tape, its not properly done.
BTW, duct tape comes in many colors.


----------



## mojapitt

> Candy, I agree with most, if the baling isn t hidden with duct tape, its not properly done.
> BTW, duct tape comes in many colors.
> 
> - ksSlim


It also comes in camouflage so you can't see it at all.


----------



## mojapitt

Got out of Menards for under $300. Actually pretty surprised about that.


----------



## JL7

Hey All…and Happy BDay Andy….Best thoughts for you and your better half.

First a warning about the major email phishing ransomware hacks that are happening right now….just remember not to click on email links, it will end badly…there is a major one happening* right now*.

Sorry I haven't kept up here….got my motorcycle to the dealer today to get the carbs cleaned…..4 attempts to do it myself have failed…...defeat. Should have done this way sooner.

Installed the Shelix head in the jointer…..a bit of a pain, but it's a life changer….. 

Anyways - mind your email and enjoy the beautiful weekend (at least it is here).........


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## bandit571

Need to set up the camera….Day 1 is done. Was buying a few things today, just for the parts. Have a handsaw that needs a new handle…..black electrical tape just won't do…so far, I have spent just under $20…..

Day 2 will start bright and early in the morning…..

Pictures when I can get them taken…


----------



## CFrye

> Candy if you can t fix it with tape and bailing wire then it can t be fixed.
> - diverlloyd


That confirms it for me. The phillips head screw musta been the amateur's attempt to fix it before he took it to the pro! 
;-)
While I was getting pictures I saw the new-to-me hollow auger. Would that be something you'd be interested in, Charles? Also have a spoke pointer…
I tricked out a pair of crutches a few years ago with flame duct tape. Pretty snazzy!
Cool job, Matt! How's your healing?
*JEFF!!*


----------



## CFrye

Bill, the unknown #3 looks like a Stanley from here. Any numbers on the base behind the frog? Nice saves!


----------



## ssnvet

Hey Jeff!

Our house was freezing so much that I had to light a fire tonight.

Tested the alignment jig on my TS tonight… I really did a good job when I first set it up, as the blade was within a couple thousandths of an inch. The fence was off by 0.006" so it got a little tweak


----------



## bandit571

Ugly teeth award goes to..









Good thing only tree limbs will see it..









And, a handle for Candy to gaze at..









Even has a bolt through the grip…









Warranted Superior on the medallion….a second saw was also a dollar bill..









But…out on the end of the saw blade…









There is a nib. Two planes were…meh..









Front one is a Defiance #3, the one in back is a Stanley No. 4c. it has two patent dates, but..









Looks like a job for Super DAVE!
Then there was this box….









Hmmm….









This is about half of the bits. Still sorting through them.

There was a block plane by Great Neck…..good for parts ONLY. Oh, and this pile of..









About the smallest claw hammer I've ever seen….
Still have Day 2 to do…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Found a video shot by some unknown person, but I'm in it. After the 5:18 mark is three others of my squad, then you see another group about to walk into the water to find a leaking propane tank. I'm the shorter one walking in the water.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's my post? Oh, there it is.


----------



## mojapitt

First of the mirrors is together. This one is actually for my wife.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What is it about keyboards that turn people into absolute JERKS? I swear, people will say things from behind a keyboard that would get their teeth knocked out in real life. And then they will act like it's perfectly natural, and YOU are the jerk for taking offense. And it's not just young people who don't know any better. It's grown men who suddenly think it's OK to say the most offensive things to people they don't know. Do they walk up to strangers on the street and say stuff like that? Since they're still walking without a limp, I doubt it…


----------



## bandit571

Well, I need to get rested up, lot of driving around tomorrow, LOTS of yard sales. Talk of a Barn Sale, even….wonder what other "treasures" I can find?

Might clean my Stanley #4c, type 10 up later, and bring it along to the shindig…..maybe someone can deliver it to Super Dave to fix the cracked side?

The other plane I picked has an "Eclipse" logo on the cutter. All the rest of that plane seems to be Stanley Defiance #3. Need to glue the rear handle back together. Some "He-man" had bent the bolt inside the handle…twice. Finally got the handle off.

About time to turn in…Goodnight, ladies….


----------



## bandit571

> What is it about keyboards that turn people into absolute JERKS? I swear, people will say things from behind a keyboard that would get their teeth knocked out in real life. And then they will act like it s perfectly natural, and YOU are the jerk for taking offense. And it s not just young people who don t know any better. It s grown men who suddenly think it s OK to say the most offensive things to people they don t know. Do they walk up to strangers on the street and say stuff like that? Since they re still walking without a limp, I doubt it…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Ok, what brought that on?


----------



## mojapitt

It happens all the time. It's why I bail out on those threads.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'm tired of being called a shill If I have a sponsor in a video. It happens at least once a day lately. Do people know what a shill IS? It's a huckster, a con man. A liar. Time was, that would get someone a punch in the mouth. Now it's as normal as saying hello.

People LOVE to sit on their butts and consume free content. But slip a sponsor logo in there to help pay the tens of thousands in expenses, and you're a shill.

I know, I'm living the dream. So my complaints sound hollow and petty. But once in a while it boils over. And tonight some dip wad has no idea how lucky he is that he's got a keyboard between me and him.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, the mirror is beautiful!
Bandit, are the two crowned teeth rakers?
Stumpy, some people no longer care about the truth, the WHOLE truth, and nothing but the truth. They just sit in their own little world and what they understand is THE truth and nothing else matters. 
We know better here. 
Going to watch not-Bill's video…


----------



## CFrye

I waved at you, Bill.
See if this is your No-Name hand plane. Pretty cool if it is (at least, I think so).


----------



## mudflap4869

STUMPY. THOSE WHO MATTER, DON'T MIND. THOSE WHO MIND, DON'T MATTER.


----------



## diverlloyd

Internet tough guys Stumpy. Also in the video you don't mention hey buy these planes or even mention the name you just say they are well machined. Some people are just sad .


----------



## Gene01

> STUMPY. THOSE WHO MATTER, DON T MIND. THOSE WHO MIND, DON T MATTER.
> 
> - mudflap4869


*EXACTLY*.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers. Getting ready to make a dump run and then thinking about dragging lumber out of the barn loft to see if I have enough White Oak for a Morris Chair.

Stumpy… the internet has played a big part in the destruction of civil society… and yes… those are "fightin' words" that in past days, one would only say if they were ready to step outside to defend them. Just look at the political discourse these days. Sadly, it's become so "normal" that it's spilling out from behind the keyboard into the "real world" as well. I think the uncertainty about getting a good whoopin' and paying a price for spouting your mouth off was actually an important key to civility. Now get back behind your big ol' camera and make us some more free content, ya schill :^p


----------



## mojapitt

It's usually the poor me group that does the complaining. They assume you get everything handed to you and you don't actually earn it. They are usually the ultra negative type. They hate everything every morning and wonder why they don't accomplish much on life. "I can't" is their common reply.

Personally I think it is amazing how Stumpy comes up with that many videos every year besides doing the writing and other stuff. It's a level of dedication to his business that I am still hoping to attain.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s usually the poor me group that does the complaining. They assume you get everything handed to you and you don t actually earn it. They are usually the ultra negative type. They hate everything every morning and wonder why they don t accomplish much on life. "I can t" is their common reply.
> 
> Personally I think it is amazing how Stumpy comes up with that many videos every year besides doing the writing and other stuff. It s a level of dedication to his business that I am still hoping to attain.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


BIG YEP

Stumpy

You are in the lights and you will either have to get a tough skin just for them (Remember to ignore dumb kids in school who but in on a conversation and they will not come back) and reserve the good for the others


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, ignore. Frustrates the naysayers. Continue unabated. Frustrates them even more. Your continued success will always rankle the wannabes. Water off a duck's back.


----------



## bandit571

6 yard sales today….bought ONE item..$10 tool box….details later…( box was NOT empty…)

Might go and get some lumber so I can start a pantry project…

Stumpy: Don't feed the Schrecks ( Trolls) out there.

" it was one small chest…and it still smells of Troll" Bilbo Baggins..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy as you may recall ..i Have been put down and made fun of by the best , im still here .. and after this many years they leave me alone.

Ignore them…

I am a woodworker and finisher and now days they just dont bother .


----------



## mojapitt

If you remember this piece, it's been relegated to the second shelf of coffee table.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I still think the grain is pretty. But, maybe the second shelf is appropriate.


----------



## ssnvet

Tea time chaps…

Busy morning doing things that weren't on my to-do list. Fixed sticking throttle and leaking fuel line on my 1-ton. I'm counting myself lucky that I saw the fuel leak before it started a fire, as it was squirting gas right on the head of the engine. (had a similar leak catch fire a couple years ago and like an idiot, I stuck my face under the hood and blew out the flames). Had to buy a spring kit for the throttle. Hopefully this time I fixed both problems for good.

Dragged my White Oak stash down from the loft… measured up the boards and they tally up to 71 BF. All of it is 6/4 and 8/4 boards from 7" to 12" wide. There's quite a bit more there than I realized and I'm wondering if I can't get a pair of Morris chairs, an ottoman and a coffee table out of the lot.










I got all of this lumber, and a few sticks of Maple and Poplar as well… all for $50, when my employer liquidated our architectural millwork operation

I didn't forget Mother's Day either ;^)


----------



## mojapitt

I have gotten better known over the last year. Now I am getting many people stopping by to discuss possible projects. Of course standing around eating up valuable shop time. I know part of it is business. I wonder how Charles and Stumpy deal with it.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I didn't forget Mothers day. My mother chooses where she wants to eat and my wife chooses what she wants. Not creative, but I am never wrong.


----------



## bandit571

Mothers' day meals tomorrow, birthday meals Monday….

Day two of the rust hunt…meh. LOTS of sales to walk through, only bought a couple things. Left arm is badly sunburnt…..too much driving with the arm in the sun…

Ever see a bit like this one?









That "washer" is the side of a beer can. Size #14 ( 7/8") bit, was pat of a tool box of such things…









So many bits, I went and bought two more braces. Theory being: Instead of changing the bit, change to another brace and bit set up.

Might take a while to clean all the treasures up….

Went to Menards, and picked a few boards for that Pantry project.


----------



## bandit571

Sore, beat up…too tired to rust hunt any more…..til next weekend….maybe.


----------



## mojapitt

Preliminary on coffee table


----------



## diverlloyd

Yard sale done enjoyed people trying to figure out what a saw set was. Only one guy knew what it was. Made a little money but nothing major. Now to figure out what kind of chair to build I want a rocker the wife likes the Morris design. All I have is oak lumber right now so I'm leaning towards a Morris style chair but who knows I may get to the shop and just stare at the wall.


----------



## mojapitt

Morris chairs are high on my "want to try" list. I say, go for it.


----------



## mojapitt

Quaint little inch and a half of rain in the last 35 minutes. Guess I don't have to water garden tonight.


----------



## rhybeka

Hi all!

Ran around town to pick up the cheese for mom's meal tomorrow. Sis and I are pitching together for fettuccini alfredo so it should be a good un. one of the few things I can cook and cook well  Went to Woodwerks and picked up a maple board to finish the TS fence with. I'm only doing the front rails so I decided to do 60" after all once I looked at it some more.

@Stumpy - haters gonna hate - and say stupid stuff their momma's should smack them upside the back of the head for.

@Monte lucky  I had to water my plants this morning! hopefully I'll get grass soon instead of weeds.


----------



## Gene01

We haven't seen an inch of rain total in the last 60 days or more. We have an Arizona rain gauge. Measures by hundredths of an inch. Even when it's full, and it never has been, it's only an inch.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, another thing I am switching to


----------



## GaryC

Evening, gents


----------



## mojapitt

Gary!


----------



## mojapitt

How are you doing sir?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, Monte. You've been doing some nice work


----------



## GaryC

Running from Dr to Dr lately. But, at least I'm still standing…lol No daisy pushing yet


----------



## mojapitt

Dr visits seem to be mandatory on this thread.


----------



## GaryC

Is Carols surgery this Monday?


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, they hope to remove the tumor. Then in 2 weeks do chemo to kill what's left.


----------



## GaryC

Guess I should call and talk to Andy. Just haven't wanted to lately. Hope he's holding up ok


----------



## mojapitt

There is a different number for him now. Message me if you want it.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's life revolves around Carol. He could care less about himself as long as she is ok.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Gary. Miss seeing you on the boards. Hope all is well.

Monte. Dovetails are wicked intimidating to me. Those look pretty darn good. What's your setup?


----------



## GaryC

Hey Matt… They spook me too. 71 years old and have not tried them yet.


----------



## ssnvet

Nor have I. Monte is fearless… Bandit makes it look easy to cut them by hand.

Praying for Andy and a Carol. They sure have gone through a lot.


----------



## mojapitt

Certainly not hand cut. It's a Rockler setup i got from my brother. I went to look at his setup and he just gave it to me.

It's something that I felt I needed to do. It simply looks better to customers for drawers.


----------



## GaryC

That whole family has been dragged thru rough times lately


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has had a wee bit of practice…

GARY!!!

Well, seems I have a job for Super DAVE IF he ever shows up….( Gary did, after all..)


----------



## GaryC

I think you'll enjoy it, Monte. I spent about 2k to get the setup I have and haven't tried it yet. That's really sorry


----------



## GaryC

Sorry Bandit, I'm useless when it comes to metal


----------



## ssnvet

Gary…Sounds like you went all in with the Leigh setup, no?


----------



## GaryC

Incra Got the whole deal. Motor, lift, top, frame, etc… Got all the saw stuff too. That was another quarter or so. I like it all but it's hasn't been getting much use lately


----------



## mojapitt

Incra makes some really nice stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Hope that the fellow from Chisel & Forge will show up….

Had one of these for a few years…









Got mad at it all the time…finally just gave it away…..and went to hand cut ones…


----------



## GaryC

I did a blog n my visit to Incra. I went to them to pick up all the stuff, went on a tour and took pictures. It was a fun day. Had lots of slobber on my chin by the time we left


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember your trip to Incra…..

What a busy day here. Worked on my truck at the station, went to PR event for 3 hours, back to work on the truck, then a vehicle accident, a house fire and finally a hot air balloon in a tree. Those calls were right after the other. Then back to Fire house to finish up my truck. I'm tired.

Candy, I'll look closer and maybe show you some better pictures. May not be soon though. I'm running short on time before going to Florida.


----------



## mojapitt

80° today. Wednesday and Thursday may not break 45° for a high.


----------



## mojapitt

I am pretty pleased with the Rockler setup. I think it will be good.


----------



## Gene01

Hey, Gary. Good to see ya.


----------



## ssnvet

Rainy day in Mainiac land.

Happy Mother's Day to all you Lumber Jock mothers


----------



## bandit571

Um….


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit passed your exit yesterday to and from Indian Lake but was too pooped to stop :\ Truck won't be ready until Tuesday so we'll be back through to pick it up. Ugh. that bill sucked. Hopefully no more to come!

Yay! Gary wuz here 

Happy Mom's day to all furry and non-furry moms  We are getting ready to get on the road to go see the other two moms in my family - my mom and sister - oh and their broods 

Dovetails?? Uhhh… I built a simple dovetail gauge a few weekends ago - I still have to check it and see if it's 'right' - have to re-watch the video I used for it to remember how to do that!

Enjoy the awesome weather


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Happy mom's day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, Gary who???


----------



## bandit571

Palm sander broke last night…..the plastic part where the wire keeper sits in…..cracked and fell out onto the floor…

Will shop for another later. I do have a battery-powered "Mega Mouse" sander…..just to tide me over….

Worse part? I di have a "Parts sander" sitting around…..until it was tossed in the trash last week…..2 days later…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those of you who own , or are familiar with the DeWalt 12'' sliding compound miter, knows that it's not really portable due to the fact that it weighs as much as a F-150, for that reason, I found it nessesary to give $5 for a HF 10'' slider at the auction yesterday…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's assembly day here at the mirror factor.



















Next up are the 2 that I have to cut the mirrors down for. If there is problems, I hope mom isn't listening.


----------



## ssnvet

Took the ladies out for breakfast at a new place in the village. It's a really old building and I thought you all might appreciate the visable boards of the second story sub floor… these have to be at least 20" wide.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I like the mirrors do they go on something or do the hang from the wall? If from the wall what kind of hanging mechanism do you use? Sorry I have questions I think I will do a mirror or two like that for the next charity auction.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the back structure of the mirror.










I use silicone so the mirror is supported by the back slats. The slats hold the face boards in place. No pressure put on the mirror.

I use D-rimg hangers.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, those mirrors "reflect" your excellent workmanship and unique vision. They're very nice and the mounting is great.
Thanks for showing that and explaining it.


----------



## DonBroussard

My project yesterday and this morning was to cut down a 32" diameter oak stump. The tree was cut down several years ago, before we moved here to the rehab house. There was very little rot in the core.

Nannette is in Missouri now helping our daughter with our granddaughters after our daughter's surgery on the middle finger of her dominant hand. I keep sending her pictures of stuff I'm accomplishing around the house (like the stump removal). I feel like a cat bringing a mouse kill to show the owner.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

Very nice mirrors. I am thinking you do not have to put the silicone on the whole thing just in 6 to 8 little squirts along the top and bottom should hold it tight or even the hot melt glue in a few places might be better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, you have to prove you're not just sitting at home watching tv.


----------



## Gene01

That's a big stump. How high did they leave it? Was it a Live Oak? 
Where is the rehab house? North of Red Stick?


----------



## mojapitt

Any time I sit down to watch tv, it's called a nap.


----------



## mojapitt

Completed


----------



## mojapitt

Completed


----------



## bandit571

Just back from a Family get together at Applebies…...misery…..need a NAP….

Get to do it again tomorrow….different town, different diner….

Have been throwing out stuff from the shop that just won't work…..one brace, maybe two will join the rest.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Dovetails are wicked intimidating to me.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Try them on the table saw:


----------



## DonBroussard

Gene-Rehab house is in Kaplan, southwest of Red Stick and about 30 miles as the crow flies from the Gulf of Mexico. The stump was about 24" high or so. I cut it with my 80V Kobalt battery-powered chain saw. I'd cut about 15 minutes, change battery and charge the other battery. After about a half hour, both batteries and me were ready for a little rest. I'm pretty sure it was a live oak, but already a dead when I started.

Bill-I've been watching WAY too much TV lately. I'm kinda proud of myself for getting out of the house and being productive. I just want to share it with my bride.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-Don't you have a birthday coming up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, that no. 3 I got says, L Bailey's patent Dec. 24 1867 on the chip breaker.

The other one says Hercules Sargent & Co.


----------



## bandit571

Nap is concluded…..

Might get a few pictures done, and show what NOT to get in a brace? There is a funny looking "drill" bit in that cardboard box, BTW. Will try to get a couple shots of that, too.

Russel Jennings drill bits, both coarse thread and fine for the lead screws..









And a late model Millers Falls brace. Seems to be a 10" sweep. Just part of the "hoard" from that $10 tool box.
Anyone need a 5/8" plug cutter?









May throw it in a box for the Shindig….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, how is your truck doing?

We haven't had a Randy update lately either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, fingers crossed that it is almost ready for the trip. Taking it in on Wednesday for brake work. I finished the exhaust filter delete yesterday and it had another new injector installed on Friday to replace the other new injector. It's running great. Thanks for asking.

Randy, how about a Randy update.


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunt "Extras" 









Two extra long bits, smaller one is a 3/16", same as the one for the brace.
As for the fuzzy bit…









SHARP little teeth. Marks on the shank says it has been used….not sure on what ( or whom…)
Tap.









1/4" x 28 NF

I think that is all the surprises in the cardboard box. Enough "normal" drill bits to fill an index or two…


----------



## bandit571

I'm not missing any Mountain Dews…so Randy hasn't been here…..

Maybe set out a few "Cold ones" as Randy Bait?


----------



## rhybeka

*yawn* Morning all! Welcome to Monday!


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, I do believe that fuzzy bit came from the VA's proctology dept.
DAMHIK.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

I left the window of the truck open last night so nature could wash the seat.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…..about says it all…um….

Funny, I don't feel any older….than dirt..


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking that leaving early to take a nap should be a viable option.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Made it home from the weekend last evening. Long but was a good trip. 1300 miles with 765 of them on Friday. Cedar chest delivered Fri. afternoon in Cheyenne. It was well liked by the Granddaughter. Nice couple hour visit then back north so was closer to where we needed to be for the Saturday wedding. Everywhere we were was a nice drive. Ever want to see MT, WY and SD this would be one of the prettiest times of the year.

BTW Monte it is 3.5 hrs from your house to Sheridan. Driving just under the speed limit and a 20 min. fuel / pit stop in Morcroft.

Need to mow the lawn, unload the trailer and wash the pickup before anything else. Going to be a cool and damp week here so better get that done while the sun is shining this morning.

A couple pictures of WY for Bill, there is still plenty snow up in the Bighorns. Our view yesterday.


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang bandit, how did you get to be as old as you are, after being run over by the ugly truck? *HAPPY BIRTHDAY* and I hope for many more.

I have always loved snow-capped mountains. Just as long as the flat-lands are not snow-bound.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good morning world
> 
> I left the window of the truck open last night so nature could wash the seat.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My wife did the same thing on a gully washer the other day. lol

Bandit

Happy Birthday


----------



## rhybeka

https://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/6129452044.html

$225 for a shop fox?? Not sure if this is a good deal or no… I'll have to look. It's quite a drive out though!

Happy Birthday Bandit! Mrs. B taking you for ice cream?


----------



## rhybeka

and no to the above. I can get it online for $200 - $240 shipped directly to my door instead of losing two hours.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, that's fairly common. Just hoping nobody actually checks that.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm wondering if they're getting ready to come out with another model like this one since they dropped the price a bit.


----------



## bandit571

Going out for Supper tonight…

Front passenger side strut is making a lot of noise….will need replaced. FUN = $$$, yep, it's Monday.

Palm sander has been replaced, and I bought a new bandsaw blade. 6tpi 1/2" wide. Didn't care for the Sears blades, so back to Olson I go.


----------



## mojapitt

Andy's wife is out of surgery. They feel very optimistic.


----------



## mojapitt

With the almost 2 hours I have used the dovetail jig, now I wonder why I didn't do this before.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I keep coming to work and being busy. This is getting rediculous. If you ever think about driving a dump truck, make sure you put the bed down before you drive under power lines. Thats all im gonna say about that.

Im waiting for the right auction to find myself a dovetail jig. then I will have one.

Well, then Im optimistic for Carol as well. Thats as good of news as we could have.

Sorry for the lack of caps and punctuation. im typing on a computer since i forgot my ipad. computer doesnt auto correct for me.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, for those of us who don't need to make a living AND are retired doing them by hand is cathartic.

The inside









and outside









I found that the time it takes to set those things up I'm more than halfway done!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for the pics Mark. Looks like i remember the drive to Cheyenne.


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, for those of us who don t need to make a living AND are retired doing them by hand is cathartic.
> 
> The inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found that the time it takes to set those things up I m more than halfway done!
> 
> - theoldfart


In general, I do one size of material. Very little reason to change the setup.


----------



## Gene01

Mark, made that trip more than a few times from AZ to Cheyenne, up to Thermopolis, worland, Greybull and east to the Bighorns or west to Yellowstone or north to the 3 Bs. 
I have brothers and a sister in Thermop and Greybull. Lots of great 4 wheelin' trails all over the Bighorns.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday Bandit.

Bill they sell around here at the auctions I frequent for usually $20 or lower. Is there a certain one you are looking for I can keep a eye out for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If you ever think about driving a dump truck, make sure you put the bed down before you drive under power lines. Thats all im gonna say about that.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Funny you should mention that Bill, I rounded a curve this afternoon in my dump truck, only to find a power line hanging about 6 foot above the road. Needless to say, I left some black marks on the road…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I take it you experienced a run where this happened today. We had a driver that was killed when he raised his bed into some lines about 20 years ago…..


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Marty, how are you doing?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Trying to make since out of life…..


----------



## mojapitt

I went through Runnings today to get more seed potatoes for my wife. The young lady at cash register said that she was afraid of the potatoes because they looked creepy. I didn't really have an answer back.


----------



## mojapitt

> Trying to make since out of life…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


How's that going for you?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I think I lost my train of thought…..


----------



## mojapitt

You lost a train?


----------



## boxcarmarty

squirrel…..


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Great news about Carol.

Bandit… Have you caught up with the dirt yet?

Had to go see the doc about nerve pain shooting up and down my right arm today. He thinks something is getting pinched in my neck and put me on prednisone to reduce the inflammation.

No shop time :^(


----------



## bandit571

Contrary to popular rumours…..Tom Jefferson was NOT my classmate…....

Two days, two BIG meals…..misery…..any diet I was on is long since died. Maybe tomorrow, I can get the strut for the van ordered, and lounge around in blue jeans again….tired of being all dressed up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Marty, we did have a run today. I think the driver may have left a black mark in his shorts. He left the site and I guess the bed was on the way down, but not fast enough. He hooked the cable tv and phone lines. Which pulled so hard it broke a pole off. When we got there he was still sitting in the truck and still stuck on the wires which were stretched very tight. I told him it was safe to get down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Happy bday Bandit.
> 
> Bill they sell around here at the auctions I frequent for usually $20 or lower. Is there a certain one you are looking for I can keep a eye out for you.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I'm not sure AJ, but nothing too elaborate. Just something that will let me make plane dovetails for drawers. Something like the porter cables I've seen. Like the one bandit had.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, Stumpy probably has a plan for that.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark and Bruce need to make sure I don't get any snow from the storm this week.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, Stumpy probably has a plan for that.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Prolly


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Bandit!

Great news about Carol. We continue to pray for both of them.

Anybody heard from Ted and Sue (madjester) lately?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I know they're alive. They post on FB.


----------



## mojapitt

Sue will be in Virginia to drink Marty's share of drinks.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ who has a truck with no check engine light on and an empty savings account?? This girl!!  /sigh/ getting the truck back tomorrow evening and it will be nice to have a 98% functioning vehicle ( windshield wiper reservoir needs replaced still). and it's 11pm so I should be asleep!


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Finally got caught up on home things and even had a little shop time today.

Good news about Carol. Hoping for the best for the entire family.

Happy Birthday Bandit !

Hello Marty, good to see you are still here and chasing squirrels. You should be chasing bulldogs I thought.

A haul truck driver near Gillette a few years ago did not lower his bed all the way and took out a main state highway bridge that went over the haul road for a coal mine.

We never ordered snow this time Monte so it will be all on Bruce if you get any.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! was up last night with the dogs and couldn't get back to sleep…until I did and I overslept.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

That's all I got


----------



## Gene01

Looks like everyone survived the Monday. Bandit's Monday aversion is catching. I tried to set up one of my routers for some work and found that it…or none of the others will accept the template guides that came with the jig I bought. Gotta wait til Thursday for an adapter. Grrrr. 
Carrots scare the Hell outta me. And, rutabegas…we won't even go there.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop stuff this morning.

I just ruined my bits on dowel jointer because I forgot to check the depth set. I had changed from the normal setting on the last project. Good news, these were the original set and had drilled a few thousand holes. I had just ordered replacements ( $50 a set).

Another note. 500 dowel pins seems like a lot more when spilled on the floor.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill oddly enough there is a auction this weekend with wood working equipment so I will be going to that hopefully they have one if not they do come up every couple of months. Most go cheap because no one knows what they are.

Monte on of buddies came over playing around in the shop and dropped a full jar of finish nails. I was in the other room and heard them hit the floor and told him that he will have fun picking those up. I let him pick up about a thousand then showed him the floor magnet. To bad your dowels couldn't be picked up like that.


----------



## ssnvet

Tuesdays not gone with the wind yet… it's right here at the salt mine.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy's dovetail jig is a simple build and looks like it would do the trick. Search for stumpy nubs dovetail jig.
I like the concept because it has variable spacing and pin sizes.


----------



## bandit571

Um…..at least it isn't Monday today….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another cool 45 deg. morning here but the sun is shining. Maybe up to 50 s

I don't have set Mondays anymore. They can happen any day of the week and maybe several in a row. That keeps things interesting around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Large kitchen island top hit halfway on the glue up. It will probably be heavier than the starburst tabletop. Ugh


----------



## rhybeka

Soooo anybody got ideas/plans for a half saw till / half brace till?

@Monte looks good! What brand of clamps are those?


----------



## mojapitt

Aluminum ones are Harbor Freight


----------



## mojapitt

Harbor Freight clamps are good for snug fit. If you are a person who uses crushing strength on clamp, don't buy them. They can't do that.


----------



## mojapitt

Later today I will be doing the router/drilling on cribbage board coffee table. So if you hear some very vial language, that's why.


----------



## Festus56

> Later today I will be doing the router/drilling on cribbage board coffee table. So if you hear some very vial language, that s why.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh no you can't. I did all that already making the jig and using it the first time. But your arm will get a workout from that many holes.


----------



## ssnvet

> Harbor Freight clamps are good for snug fit. If you are a person who uses crushing strength on clamp, don t buy them. They can t do that.
> - Monte Pittman


Brother Norm always says that if you over tighten the clamps, you just squeeze all of the glue out.

But for some reason, I still do it :^o


----------



## mojapitt

If I make my cuts properly, I don't need to over tighten the clamps. That certainly doesn't always happen, but I try.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I went through Runnings today to get more seed potatoes for my wife. The young lady at cash register said that she was afraid of the potatoes because they looked creepy. I didn t really have an answer back.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My wife got 100# of seed potatoes a month ago and planted them 3 weeks ago and they are coming up really nice. This is the second year in a row and we used all of them from last year. We planted Yukon gold and Red russet last year and this year.


----------



## rhybeka

i think I'll try potatoes next year. I'd do them this year but I'd have to see if its too late.

@Monte I tighten it enough that it doesn't move. I never do too tight and risk dimples and such.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: bring a camera along, and take a few of my tils….resize to suit…

Ice cold Guinness Draught, new head phones, new DVDs….looks like the afternoon is set…


----------



## mojapitt

Not too late for potatoes.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit the Guinness any good? I like it but sometimes prefer to not chew my beer. it's a tad dark for me too.

I'm thinking I can get away with four 'regular/large' size spaces and three or four 'short' dovetail slots with the two braces and one (maybe two) egg beaters hanging above those. I should have enough pine to do that. It might be moot if I can get them all to fit in the dutch tool chest.

Trying to get my best guesstimate of gas money to the financial adviser to see if Woodstick 2017 is still on for me after the truck bill. /fingers crossed/


----------



## johnstoneb

Just spent Friday thru Monday on the Owyhee R in SE Oregon. Got rained on, snowed on, wind blown, 2 days of sun and saw some of the most spectacular canyon country in North America.










































Died a noble death and kept the cold at bay









class IV+ Shuttle road out


----------



## Gene01

Very pretty country, Bruce. Nice Bourbon, too.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Guinness isn't too bad…..National Beer of Ireland, as it were…

Sitting here with the south windows opened, letting in a nice breeze…..and getting high from the 2nd-hand smoke coming from the neighbors…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

great pics Bruce. Any fishing to be done?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm tired of work. think I'll go home tomorrow and not come back for two weeks.


----------



## diverlloyd

Guiness has one of the greatest inventions in it. The widget or as Guinness calls it the smoothifier. A British online pole voted it the number 1 invention in the past 40 years in 2004 and a queens invention award. The inventor has also invented other versions for other beers also. Just thought I would throw some useless knowledge out there.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: I happen to know a Hitch-hiker who is more than willing to help out on gas, AND food…....


----------



## mojapitt

Sometimes when I do something stupid, it's almost funny. This isn't one of those times.

Wrong drawer configuration in dresser. Argh


----------



## mojapitt

All better now. Only 4 holes to plug.


----------



## Festus56

Did you get to the Cribbage table Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

No cribbage board today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm…..
Randy Update: Still breathing….
Surviving…..
But can't really call it living!!!

My best to Andy & Mrs. Andy….


----------



## bandit571

Well, I'll be….a RANDY sighting?


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: I happen to know a Hitch-hiker who is more than willing to help out on gas, AND food…....
> 
> - bandit571


I'm thinking it won't take more than two tanks of gas to get there/here - I've guesstimated based on city miles / gallons my tank will hold. The tank goes down pretty fast after the half way point. Even just in the two times I've driven it yesterday/today I'm hoping I'll have better fuel economy since the fuel filter was one of the items replaced but I'm not a mechanic


----------



## rhybeka

thinking on how to build a front 'entryway' cover for my tent out of PVC. Wishing I would've bought one with the cover now but oh well. Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world


----------



## mojapitt

Randy, hope life turns in a better direction.


----------



## bandit571

From my place to the Shindig, according to Google maps, is 402 Miles..

Also..according to the Puppy Alarm Clocks…it is morning…


----------



## bandit571

Mrs. Gumption wants to go to the store…NOW.

Had a Disston No.7 handsaw with the wrong brass bolts…..fixed that with parts from the one Junker saw.

Morning, People…...Mountain Dew has been consumed…


----------



## ssnvet

Morning nubbers…

For those going to the Shindig, are we making distance signs for a pole?

Turns out I have reduced vertebra spacing and a big bone spur in my neck that is causing pressure on the nerves, which oddly, I feel in my right forearm. Oh brother! Good thing my deductible is already paid and it's early in the year, as they want to do an MRI.

Mrs. Mainiac is in love with the leather couch, chair and ottoman set we have in the living room, even though it's 17 years old, terribly faded, the cats have shredded the arms, at it and there are holes in the seat cushions covered with duct tape (though it's brown duct tape :^p ). I'm ready to prep stock for a Morris Chair build, but she doesn't like chairs with wooden arms and I'm not sure if she will let me put it in the living room… which is, of course, the only room big enough for it. Argh! I think the real reason is because the leather set was a wedding / house warming gift from her late grandmother. I think they look trashy and that the arts and crafts style Morris chair, ottoman and coffee table will really go well with the exposed timbers and brick in the room…. and now she's saying that I'm pretentious and it's all about comfort.


----------



## rhybeka

can you tell her the Morris chair is yours and make hers something with padded arms? just cause it's in there doesn't mean she has to sit in it  yeah I know it doesn't work that way.

OUCH!

Uhm - I'm wondering that myself because I'm now in it to make a sign

@Bandit it said something like 600 for me. Mebbe you have a more direct route?


----------



## bandit571

I'll look up Harrisonburg ,VA …hmmm seems I need the correct spelling of the name of that town

US 33-E from my house to the town…402 miles. Just a tad over 7 hrs, one way.


----------



## mojapitt

It's 1670 miles for me


----------



## bandit571

82 degrees outside, and a bit of gusty breezes…VERY gusty. Yet, the Boss STILL wants yard work done…NOW?

Maybe this evening, after it cools down a bit, I MIGHT mow the yard.

Need to move the Pine boards to the shop….before the rains get here…


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should wander outside…..

Boss wants a new screen door for the back…...so she has been slamming the one I made in an attempt to bust it up….so far, it hasn't been broken.

Haven't even had lunch, yet.


----------



## rhybeka

LOL I'm closer than both ya'll at 348 miles.  Still on 33E though. Glad you're flying Monte - that would be a heck of a road trip!

I mowed last night - that was enough of a workout!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kinda irrelevant how far it is for me. I won't be there.
New tires in camper….done. Brakes checked out fine and had truck tires rotated. Time to pack now.
Cindy watched a fox take one of our chickens yesterday. There's feathers everywhere. Guess we're on a fox hunt now.


----------



## Gene01

It's 2022 miles from my house. Drove it last June. That's a haul.

Matt, tell her it'll be your resting place. But not the final one.


----------



## diverlloyd

486 for me.


----------



## CharlesNeil

31 miles for me


----------



## CharlesNeil

Morris chairs … Oh my.. i have built alot of them .. and have 6 or 7 here now .. so if your coming to the shindig, you can see, copy , take tracings, i got patterns you can copy, got these babys down to a science .. But mine do have a slight twist … you will see.

Whew.. finishing another week of classes, this is week 4… one more to go then a week or 2 break ,, but then got to get client stuff done ..I think i am classed out… dont think ill be doing many more ..


----------



## bandit571

Neighbor's Tulip tree is in full bloom…about half of it over hangs my back porch….soon, all them nasty yellow blooms will be falling off…..all over the place…yuck.


----------



## mojapitt

Another inch of rain today. 3" since Saturday afternoon. Starting to struggle with the "we need the moisture " philosophy.


----------



## mudflap4869

1080 miles. Sign making going on ( in the brain so far).
Supper time around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, how big of roll of paper am I allowed to bring to trace patterns?


----------



## ssnvet

625 miles from Mainiac land. What size are the signs supposed to be.

Are any of the Canuks coming?

I'm going to butter up Mrs. Maniac with the coffee table first… Then well just have yo make things that match it :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Doe is coming, I haven't heard from Sandra


----------



## rhybeka

Sandra's been pretty quiet lately. Wondering how work is going?? Did she get that promotion?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sandra's coming to the shindig, isn't she?


----------



## mojapitt

> Sandra s coming to the shindig, isn t she?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I certainly hope so


----------



## mojapitt

> Sandra s coming to the shindig, isn t she?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I certainly hope so


----------



## Gene01

I'm stoked! Jim Jakosh winters in Casa Grande, AZ He and Candy and Jim have been recommending a mesquite and pistachio sawmill place down there. Just got off the phone with the owner and, the day after Memorial Day, I'll be grabbing a couple mesquite slabs. 
His prices are fantastic. About 1/3 of what it cost me for the rifle boxes.
Needless to say, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## bandit571

9 pine boards have been moved down to the shop…..three trips. 1×8s, 1×10s, and 1×4s…..Have two boards matched up…need to make room to do a few LONG glue-ups. Panels are 6'...bench is only 5' ( on a "clear" day)

Building a Pantry Cupboard for the Boss. Old one is too small….new one will be 6' tall, 31" wide. Plan is for two frame and panel doors. Fixed shelves…..

Neighbor started up smoking a cee-gar tonight…...has soon moved on to "other" smoking flavours…..getting high from second-hand smoke….


----------



## diverlloyd

I know I shouldn't bitch about this but I'm going to. Every time I get someone else project done I already have more lined up. The lumber for a couple chair builds has been sitting in the middle of my shop on saw horses( improvised work bench since I'm to lazy to move the stuff again) for about 8 months. Always working on other things. So I have completed everything I have lined up to be paid for and was making drawings for my chairs when the guy next door comes over asking about making a couple stands for 55 gallon plastic drums to use as raised bed gardens. I say sure I can do it just throw the barrels over the fence. He throws 4 over the fence so 8 stands and says he will help cut them apart. I don't like having help in the shop every time I do I get hurt. He wants them cheap and doesn't care how they look. I hate comments like that and now I'm thinking making the stands like farm table bases just a x frame and a stretcher. All out of some 2×6s lap jointed in the center of the x and dado the stretcher so it will fit over the x lap joint and lock everything in place with no fasteners. Do any of you see any issues with that I'm thinking the final weight being 11lbs per gallon so 242lbs in total so safe working load of 2.5 times that 605lbs capacity. I guess I could build one and see how much it will hold.


----------



## Gene01

DL, does he care how long they'll last? Your plan seems plenty study, but, I'd use PT. Nasty stuff but, it'll not rot from the moisture they're sure to get.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I was going to use some regular pine. My raised beds are on year 3 and half burried in the ground and still looking good. They are a older couple and I doubt they would need it to last longer then 5 years. I already talked him out of the treated stuff I don't want anything to do with it. I think but doing it with no fasteners if a price starts looking bad it would be easy to replace.


----------



## Gene01

Hate to say it, but it'll probably last till they no longer need it. Sad to contemplate.


----------



## bandit571

While cleaning up some of these "new" drill bits tonight…..found two LARGE drill bits witha "Ford" stamped in script. Also has a USAC and a #5468 stamped on them. Seem to be around 5/8" OD? Have also thrown a few bits out….the fellow was kind of hard on them bits,,,found a few broken ones…

Tapered bits are cleaned up. They have a Morse tapered end. High Speed steel/CObalt. larger one is a 35/64ths, smallest is about 3/16".

Ford drill bits?









Smaller drill bit is a 1/2" bit..









Ford drills….


----------



## bandit571

Say "Goodnight, Gracie.."


----------



## DIYaholic

Goodnight, Gracie..


----------



## mojapitt

Happy Thursday folks. Couple more days of cold and wet. Like spring or something.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte .. you can trace all you want .. no issue


----------



## mojapitt

I am forced to buy another router today for doing inlays. None of my current ones properly hold the guide. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Gene01

Routers are addictive, Monte. Be careful.


----------



## bandit571

um…...


----------



## mojapitt

I have 7 routers now. Never enough.


----------



## Gene01

Only seven? Take heart. There's still hope. 
There's only six in my stable but, I went through the 12 step program before it got out of hand.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not to the level of A1Jim, but I can see the need.

For those who aren't familiar with his shop I believe there was 22 routers setup for production.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I was thinking the same thing they won't be around to see the stands fail.


----------



## CFrye

Gene, I am so glad you talked with John! I hope we can get back there (Dead Tree Salvage) before he realizes just how great his prices are!!
Good hunting, Bill. Which one of the boys has laid claim to the pelt? I still don't know when your plane was made. 
Matt, is the wood in 'Granny's' furniture good enough to make something else? IF there is any wood in it? Like maybe keepsake boxes for the girls, lined with leather?
New schedule is out. I am off for the Shindig AND the YouTube get together in Skiatook, OK the following weekend. Oh YEAH! A whole lotta driving will be going on. It's getting REAL!!


----------



## Gene01

Candy, I too, hope he doesn't raise his prices. But he knows what others charge. He says it's just a hobby for him. Don't think he needs the money. Did you know he invented the GPS system used by crop dusters?
I'm anxious to meet him.


----------



## 000

> I have 7 routers now. Never enough.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You'll grow up some day….


----------



## CharlesNeil

whats wrong with 22 or more routers


----------



## mojapitt

First of seven honeylocust logs going home. The rest tomorrow.


----------



## Festus56

Guess I better go shopping. I only have 6 routers.


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene/Candy wait wut?? how far is this guy from ya'll? I may have to make a road trip next year


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are for my normal work, I need about 10 routers preset


----------



## mojapitt

Beka. I am still hoping to have a mesquite harvest in western Oklahoma this fall. "Free" wood to all who join in.


----------



## Gene01

Beka, he's only 190 miles from me. Considerably farther for Candy.
Monte's offer is a lot closer.


----------



## mojapitt

My cousin has a ranch southwest of OKC. Says he has the big mesquite and we can take all we can cut.


----------



## Gene01

When you headed that way, Monte?


----------



## Gene01

> I have 7 routers now. Never enough.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You ll grow up some day….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - jbay


Like Norm said, "A router for every bit".


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are September or October. I would probably die in July and August from the heat and humidity.


----------



## mojapitt

Setting up a router is a pain. When you get a common profile set up the way you like it, leave it.


----------



## mojapitt

He has a lot of mesquite, suggested bringing a semi.


----------



## mojapitt

He also has Osage Orange. All of the blood drawing species.


----------



## bandit571

Dungeon Shop has two routers….haven't even used them for over a year, maybe?

Might use one of them to make a sign…...if I can remember how to use one…


----------



## rhybeka

Hmmmmm September/October would work for me. Better map and see how far that would be!

/EDIT/ Yeowch! It's almost 14 hours from me to OKC.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…. Annual end of the fiscal year inventory at the salt mine, so I got to spend the morning wondering around in warehouses with a clipboard and a calculator.

Monte… I want to see a side shot of your truck with those three logs loaded to see how low the rear axel springs are sagging.

Funny you guys are talking about routers. I have 5 of them, and just realize that I no longer have a plunge router available for hand use…. so I'm looking at either the Trend T4 ($104) or getting a plunge base for my little Makita finish router ($75).

I need to find a source for CA glue by the either the pint or quart for work :^o


----------



## bandit571

One of the two routers I have was a "kit" from Sears….has both a fixed base and a plunge base. $170 for the kit. Better check the local Sears stores, there maybe a closing sale on them….


----------



## bandit571

Hot and HUMID here today…...waiting on a battery to charge up, then do a bit of weed trimming.

West Liberty, OH has a Village-wide garage sale this weekend…..some on friday, more on saturday…..


----------



## mojapitt

They're closing roads across Wyoming now because of snow. Expecting 12-18 inches .


----------



## bandit571

This was taken a while back..









And this year's batch is almost as plentiful even the leaves are shaped like tulip blooms…









And all them yellow blooms fall onto my side of the fence…


----------



## Gene01

> They re closing roads across Wyoming now because of snow. Expecting 12-18 inches .
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Holy crap.


----------



## mojapitt

We're only supposed to get to 34° with a bunch more rain.


----------



## mojapitt

High tomorrow is only supposed to be 43°


----------



## mudflap4869

It can snow any time of the year in Wyoming. They closed the interstate behind me in Nov of 72 while I was going from Ft Knox Ky to Ft Lewis Wa. Folks in Ogden thought I was nuts when they learned that I had drivin through that weather. Hell, it was just blowing snow! Lots of vehicles in the ditches so I was driving extra careful. Of course I was a young 24 and imortal at the time.

Beka, Dead Tree Salvage is in Casa Grande Arizona a bit north of Tucson, about 1200 miles from our house. But well worth the trip.

Bandit, a new season and a new reason to complain about the weather. Some people would bitch if you hung them with a new rope. Those yellow flowers will make good compost for the garden.


----------



## Cricket

The LumberJocks banner was shipped out today for the event. (Charles, I sent you the tracking number.)


----------



## mojapitt

For Matt










I would guess about a ton.


----------



## Gene01

> For Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess about a ton.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Doesn't look like it's squatting much. Betcha she steers easy, though.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Doesn't even look like it's squatting, just leveled out. I put 1900lbs. in my Dakota once, even with air shocks it squatted, to the bump stops!


----------



## mojapitt

Driving my truck I noticed a big difference. I will take a picture of it empty.


----------



## MadJester

Hey all….well…it's a new record for me…2,373 new comments since the last time I checked in here….guess what…not gonna read them all…nope…not gonna happen…I'm positive though, that all your projects are wonderful, crafty and intelligently done….I'm sorry for all your possible losses…..and I hope to see you all in June…gonna be a nice short (ish) ride for me this year…And I still haven't made a sign or done a gift project….I might just bow out of that if I can't fit in the time….


----------



## MadJester

Monte…front end looks only a little lifted…that's one tough truck you got there!!


----------



## MadJester

Bandit…I'd take some snow here today…my car thingy said it was 97 degrees…might have gotten warmer than that…I caved in and put the A/C on in my place….ugh…to fuggin hot too fuggin early….


----------



## bandit571

Sue…hot? Just wait until August…when the world's longest yard sale kicks in…..Rt 127 is about….an hour from here….so is the Dixie Highway…..

Marty seems to be sending rain this way…...hoping it misses to the north of here.

Windows are all opened ( no A/C in the house….( Have a fan sitting right behind me….

Have to be up and at them early in the morning….yard sales!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Posting first, then I'll read. Liam and I have arrived at a campsite in Montgomery, AL. Florida in the morning. Kind of a stressful drive. Still have engine problem, but it got here fine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good thing tail gates are easily replaced.


----------



## Festus56

You talking about your tailgate or Monte's?

Hello Sue !!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte's. Mine has yet to be bowed in the middle from huge logs.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, mine is bent. Strange how that happened.


----------



## ssnvet

I once put a 20' freshly cut oak log ~20" dia. at the but end in the back of my old 2WD F150 and drove it to the sawyer 20 miles away. It felt like I was popping a wheelie the entire drive :^o


----------



## rhybeka

Glad you and Liam made it Bill! be careful!

@Mudflap might have to fly out and drive back! holy moly!

SUE!

@Bandit if it wasn't supposed to rain all weekend I'd be tempted!


----------



## bandit571

I see what I can dig up tomorrow….

New strut for the van will/should get here Friday…..will see about getting it installed Monday or Tuesday….


----------



## rhybeka

seems like a quiet night here in Stumpyville.  Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Raining here again this morning. Almost 4" this week. Just glad it wasn't snow.

Good morning world


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from sunny Alabama.


----------



## Cricket

Can someone make sure Charles saw my post about the banner and let him know I sent him a private message with the tracking number, please?


----------



## mojapitt

Charles is all seeing. Like Stumpy.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Got it Cricket .. no problem


----------



## rhybeka

lurkers 

Working on my workshop 2018 numbers again - figured out I screwed up sales tax estimating so the numbers went up again… think I'm going to talk to the guy that lives around the corner about doing concrete how much he would charge to do the excavation and slab installation. Equipment rental is killer!


----------



## mojapitt

Loaded to go home


----------



## Gene01

Those are some hefty logs. I think I'd trailer them.


----------



## CFrye

I was gonna say how many posts I was behind. Seemed microscopic after Sue's post…so I'll just say "Hi, y'all!" 
I did not know that, Gene. Kinda explains the airplane on his business card. Kinda.
Nap time…zzzZZZZZ


----------



## bandit571

BTW…It's FRIDAY!

i think…

West Liberty sales today and tomorrow…..Spent $3 on three items. Lots of woodworking power tools..that I don't need….Clothes, toys, furniture ( Boss bought a Futon..$35).....but hand tools? Meh….might be better sales tomorrow…


----------



## ssnvet

Friday afternoon count down has begun :^)


----------



## bandit571

Why would someone cut a 12" steel ruler, like for a combo square…in two 6" sections? I got one of them…couldn't find the other half. Old combo square head from my tool box is now it's new home.

Block plane for parts..

3/4" wide chisel. Yellow handle that you can see through…matches a 1-1/2" wide one I have.

$3 for the pile.

First side of the pantry cupboard is in the clamps. Will let the glue set awhile, before I do the other side.

"Fat man" is sitting on my chest, again…...taking the rest of the day off. Gets above 75 degrees outside, I get into "troubles" Going to be a LONG summer…


----------



## Cricket

Soooooooooooooooo ready for the weekend.

I think I will find another trail to explore.


----------



## bandit571

Lions and Tigers and Bears…oh my?

Marty seems to have sent a thunder storm my way…...kind of noisey outside…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Florida


----------



## mojapitt

Rear window replaced (log hauling incident). Time to go home and make sawdust.


----------



## Gene01

> Rear window replaced (log hauling incident). Time to go home and make sawdust.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


See, trailer the next load.


----------



## mojapitt

I generally don't haul logs myself anymore. It was a situation that if I wanted them I had to do it.


----------



## mojapitt

For me now, I usually just call the logging truck driver. That wasn't am option this time.


----------



## bandit571

Busy day, today…..almost too busy….

Three items were found at a sale today….$3 total..









A 6" ruler ( used to be 12") that fit a combo squrae's head I had..







!
3/4" wide chisel…matches a 1-1/2" wide one in the shop..









All steel bodied block plane. Got it mainly for parts.

Glue ups were done..









This is panel #2….3/4" x 14-1/2×72" 









Had to wait until panel #1 had sat long enough for the glue to dry. Then the clamps could be used again… had to clear off the bench, though…









And still almost didn't have enough room. 2xs were to raise things up, so I could get clamps from the underside.

Of the two "extra" braces I picked last week..









I kept this one, and threw the other in the trash. 10" sweep, stamped "JAPAN"....and all the good parts from the two junker saws..









Made a nice crosscut saw. Think I'll take the rest of the night off….


----------



## mojapitt

I really need some 8-1/2' clamps.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks - sorry for being absent.

I've been avoiding having to say that I won't be at the gathering this year but that's the reality. We're taking the kids across canada as soon as school lets out, so that accounts for my vacation time and cash. Really sad to have to miss it but hope y'all will raise a glass for me.

Work has changed dramatically. My position was cut and I didn't get the promotion I was hoping for, so I'm heading to a job that I'm less than thrilled about. Rather than doing the work, I'll be a 'reviewer'......Oh well, it's pensionable time and maybe I'll like it….

The clothespin season is in full swing. I'm LOVING my new Sawstop, no buyer's remorse whatsoever. I can't believed I functioned on my contractor saw at all. And I've improved my cutting at the bandsaw.


----------



## Momcanfixit

How are Andy and Carol?
How is Sue's Dad and Candy's mom?
Matt - how is your daughter doing?

I think of all of you often.


----------



## mojapitt

I know y'all were losing sleep over what router I chose for inlay work. Here's the winner.










Played with it a little, but I really like its feel.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello Sandra, we've been wondering about you. Missed you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The little routers are nice. I have a ridgid that is working pretty good. Definitely don't need more than a horse to turn a 1/8" bit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Sandra. Carol had surgery to remove her tumor. They were hopeful.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have a Rigid that I really like. But its faceplate wouldn't hold the guide properly. It's my 3/8" roundover router.


----------



## mojapitt

The logs are unloaded. The tailgate still shuts, but definitely suffered some bends.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I really need some 8-1/2 clamps.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A coupler and a short pipe will fix that…..


----------



## bandit571

Menards sells the pipe in 10' lengths….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps…

Been puttering on my benchtop milling machine to make a sub base for my Makita palm router.


----------



## rhybeka

have fun on the trip! You will be missed! I'll have put up my tent alone! /cries/

Sucks about the job :\ it will all work out as its supposed to 

nice router Monte!


----------



## bandit571

For those nearby….Springfield, OHIO at the Clark County Fairgrounds this Sunday. supposed to be about a 1000 vendors. Some sort of "Extravaganza " going on. Antiques and Crafters.


----------



## CFrye

Sandra! Slick video and process! 
Routers and braces and clamps, OH MY!!
I've been slackin' or working, take your pick.
Tuesday morning visit with Jim's eye surgeon. Retina is still attached and everything looks good. See you in 3 months. We spoke with Carol on the phone that morning(the day after her surgery-she is home now) She sounded great. She said Andy has a new physical therapist and is doing well. 
Mom has started physical therapy at home. May have overdone it Tuesday as she woke up 0100 Wed. morning with a burning pain in her side. Trip to the ER where they found all normal labs, EKG, CXR and some incidental cysts on her kidneys. We saw her primary doctor today who thought that maybe the PT was the culprit. She is now to medicate herself (with 1/2 a pain pill) before she goes to bed on days she has PT. 
Beka, if that was you I just subscribed to on YouTube you need to get some videos posted! If it's not you…Nevermind!


----------



## CFrye

Oh, and Matt, your router handles match. What's up with that?!


----------



## mojapitt

Great design on Sunday base Matt.

Thanks for the updates Candy. I have been sadly lacking to follow up with Andy.


----------



## Gene01

**74* , really sorry to hear about the job situation. Hope it works out to your benefit. 
You guys going all the way to Victoria?

Nice little router, Monte. Looking forward to your inlays.
I use a Colt. Recently found that only their template guides work with it. That was discouraging as all my guides are the PC type. It's on order.

Sweet sub base, Matt. Lexan?

Thanks for the Andy and Carol update, Candy. That's great news.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I have 2 Bosch Colt routers. They do my free hand router stuff. They will not hold the guides either. I do have the big boy routers also, Dewalt and Triton.


----------



## diverlloyd

Pie for breakfast yes please.


----------



## CFrye

> Pie for breakfast yes please.
> 
> - diverlloyd


Any left overs?


----------



## mojapitt

That's a quality breakfast


----------



## bandit571

Morning…I guess…


----------



## mojapitt

Final glue up on kitchen island. Tomorrow I will start sanding.


----------



## mojapitt

262 holes and inlay track. Happy that I didn't have tear out problems. I had some problems with the operator of the router, but not the router itself.


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy me vs pie there is never any leftovers. I ordered butterscotch but they was out so I guess the lemon would just have to do.


----------



## mojapitt

Butterscotch was my father's favorite.


----------



## bandit571

There is a place about half way between here and the West Liberty sales…...fellow has almost three tents full of tools for sale….the same tent sale that is at the Tractor Fest every Labour Day weekend….

No rain in sight…..rather cool outside….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Pie is great for breakfast !!

A great day here. About 50 now but headed for the upper 60's again with bright sunshine.

Thanks for the Andy / Carol updates. Like Monte I have not called for awhile now.

Hello Sandra. Hang in there with the jobs. Sounds like you have the right attitude at least. Never know until you try.

Several leather projects lately. Made a custom plier case for a Florida guy that runs a charter fishing boat. First one was a prototype so if it works will be making several more for him.

Looks like you are winning Monte. There is a lot of everything on fancy boards that can be a challenge. Have a couple more cribbage boards in the works now myself. Both involve wood and leather. New ideas so will see how they turn out. A lot of labor so hope I can find someone who really likes them.

Router base looks good Matt. I made one a few years ago for doing bowls. Then on the baby cradle build it was to small so had to make it bigger like this. Now I can span a 18" opening. Works great.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok Shindig folks .. i need an idea of what to get for food .. i am assuming we just need to worry about Fri and Sat… am i correct .. REally need suggestions


----------



## CFrye

Taters, Neil! and lots of 'em!


----------



## CFrye

And BACON!!


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

^ Yet….

One sale was to spend a bit of cash today…









two drill bits to fill in a couple gaps in the set…and a North Brothers YANKEE No. 35 driver. The No.35 even has 6 patent dates stamped on it. Total cost today…$3


----------



## Doe

We're bringing a spare router and Lee Valley pin router arm for anyone who has room. Argue amongst yourselves.

We're 510, 529, or 535 miles away depending on route. How do toll roads work? Ours will send you a bill in the mail if you don't have a transponder.


----------



## MadJester

Good thing someone on eBay had a cheap enough cap for a Sargent 507….I ordered it before someone else snatched it up…the one on the 507 I bought today for ten bucks had a broken lever on the cap…poor me…I do love small problems like that….


----------



## MadJester

Sandra…sorry to hear about the job situation…and I though you migh have seen in FB about my Pop…he passed away in February…I've been staying off FB and here for the most part just keeping my nose to the grindstone and making up on lost time with my business….


----------



## mojapitt

Off the "real job" for the day. Time to go get dirty.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Sue, Marty isn't coming and i told everyone that you were drinking his share.


----------



## MadJester

> By the way Sue, Marty isn t coming and i told everyone that you were drinking his share.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I will bring my thirst…


----------



## MadJester

Doe…the toll roads are either a one time payment at a toll booth, or you get a ticket stub and then pay when you get off the highway (if you are taking the NJ Turnpike or coming down RT 87, you get a ticket stub…if you are taking the Garden State Parkway, you pay as you go along…)...there are a few bridges that have a toll booth…so you pay one way for those…around here it's usually pay going east…no charge going west…or however they work it out for others that don't run in those directions….hope that makes a little sense…it did in my head…LOL


----------



## MadJester

In other words Doe…convert some money so you have some US currency in hand….and keep an eye out while driving to make sure you get into a "Cash" lane at the toll booths…you don't have the EZ pass….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps….

Charles… Burgers and dogs always work for me. Barbecue chicken. Potatoe salad and beans.

Went to the rod n gun club for the first time this year and shot with the steel plates group. The shot timer really makes a big difference, even when you don't really care about your time.

Off to Boston yo see Mary tomorrow. She wants to come home, but she still thinks that starving or hurting herself is a reasonable way to deal with stress.


----------



## mudflap4869

Charles. MEAT-TATERS! Nuff said. UHH PS, no liver please.

I am totally broken-hearted that 74 won't be in Virginai this spring, but super glad that she gets to spend quality time with her loved ones. Good on ya girl. 
Hellacious thunder storms and floods for the last couple of weeks. Need reservations on the Ark. The streets in front and beside the house is pretty much washed out, (Lots of it into my front yard) so I am getting free landfill in the low areas. Some bad things can also be good things.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's beautiful this morning and I am going to work. Something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## CharlesNeil

tryin to figure out how to make grits on a grill … this is the south… lots of grits


----------



## mojapitt

After looking at the top of the cribbage coffee table I have decided to make a new one. I had a couple flubs routering the lines that I don't think I can repair properly.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not experienced in grits preparation. Can't help you there.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok thinking.. potato salad , mac salad , baked beans ,, burgers , dogs , maybe grill chicken … biscuits for breakfast , bacon , sausage … maybe some sandwich makings and chips for snacks .. maybe some peach and apple cobbler

bottled water .. adult beverages .. suit yourself .. except for stumpy , he told me he was bringing bourbon… I'm not sure if this an all you can drink thing or not …


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, keep talking about pie and cobbler. DL will show up.


----------



## Gene01

Sure wish I could make the "dig". Sounds like a blast. 
I would bring some Del Bac. It's a mesquite smoked whisky. Veeery good. If it's available to any of the attendees, I'd highly recommend it.

A friend, who won't be with us much longer, has bequeathed me an old lathe. Don't know much about it. But, today we'll tear it down and transport it home. He's also giving me a bunch of what he says is "Ironwood". It's really heavy, dense and very dark in color. He's traveled extensively in Mexico and the Baja so, I'm sure it came from somewhere down there.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I equally like a good cobbler to I'm a equal opportunity desert eater that needs to lose some weight.


----------



## bandit571

Um…marnin to ya…..way too early….LONG night last night.

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is still working on a "plan" for that Pantry Cupboard Project…..sides are glued up, need to build the rest….may not get this built until after the shindig….I don't seem to build these as fast as Monte does.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> He s also giving me a bunch of what he says is "Ironwood". It s really heavy, dense and very dark in color.
> - Gene Howe


Sounds a lot like aged mesquite…..


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, if it's actually Ironwood, it's a protected species and illegal to harvest.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, if it s actually Ironwood, it s a protected species and illegal to harvest.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I believe he's had this stack of logs/limbs for 30 years or more. I'm sure it was taken in Mexico. He sailed and dove all up and down the sea of Cortez and on the ocean side, too. Wouldn't have been hard to get it back into the states back then.

Marty, it is definitely not mesquite. I'll get some pics, later.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have this piece and was told it was Mesquite, but after checking the database, it may be some of Gene's Desert Ironwood…..


----------



## mojapitt

You mounted it to the wall?


----------



## boxcarmarty

No, the dog knocked the table over…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A great bright sunshiny day here. Should be about 70 today, about perfect.

Sure wish we could make the shindig. Even if just for the food and drinks.

Monte don't throw the old top. Can router all the track and inlay another color wood like I did with mine.


----------



## ssnvet

Where's Waldo (aka Maniac)...










Hint… it's where you can't "pauk the cah"


----------



## Gene01

Got the lathe. It's a Walker Turner Drive Line. Circa 1940…ish. It's on a newer stand…or, rather it was. Had to remove it to get it loaded. Heavy beast.
The wood, when I got it into the light, is a mixture. Some is mesquite and some is Iron wood. 
Pics after a rest.


----------



## bandit571

Part for the van has arrived….will get installed Monday morning at 0800…..will see if THAT fixes things.


----------



## Gene01

Here are some that I'm pretty sure are iron wood.


----------



## mojapitt

I have heard that the dust smells really bad


----------



## diverlloyd

I had a boken (practice katana) made of iron wood and it sucked bad getting hit by it. Would much rather be hit with bamboo instead of it.


----------



## Gene01

One more.


----------



## bandit571

Random plane picture…









Trying to smooth out some knotty pine..









Had some saw marks to get rid of..









Just six boards were done, today…









One saw was remade. It WAS about 26" long, made from the good parts of two junker saws..









Now is 22" long at the tooth line. Now called a Panel saw…8ppi crosscut. Already hanging on the saw til…


----------



## mojapitt

It's raining again. Made it almost 24 hours without any.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I talked to a forester several months ago and asked him about Iron wood. He say from where. Then he told me each state has wood which they refer to as Ironwood and he also said the True Ironwood came from Somewhere and I do not remember.

Gene

Those Walker lathes were built very sturdy and if a VFD were put on them they are the cats meow. I knew of a guy who got a 24×90 and put one on and nothing would stop it and it turned very true. Also that wood would be so nice to turn and look forward to seeing what you make from it.


----------



## Doe

Sue, cash lane. Got it . . . or pick another route. We aren't in a rush but we'll be spending quite a bit of time in Virginia - caves, civil war, scenery. I'm quite excited.

I'm sorry that we'll be the only attending Canadians. I hope we'll do us proud. Did I say we're bringing beer?

Gene, it's called ironwood for a reason. Practice on something else . . .


----------



## Doe

The puppy was born last week. She's one of the brown ones:


----------



## Doe

Don't tell Sandra about this: mountie basset hound!

We're actually going to see Dean the Bassett next weekend.


----------



## ssnvet

Doe… one vote for "real" Molson Golden. And maybe some of that crazy ice beer with the high alcohol content :^)

No takers on my mystery pic location?

When you're making fun of people with a Boston accent, you pick a sentence and take all the R's out of words . The classic example is to "pock the cah at Hahvaud Yod" Then you can take another sentence and randomly insert the stolen Rs at the end of other words. i.e. "Leeser went to Florider to go Scoober diving"

I was in Harvard Yard, Cambridge Mass today :^) And yes… my FIL talks just like that. Not me though…. I'm a mid western boy :^p


----------



## MadJester

> You mounted it to the wall?
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> No, the dog knocked the table over…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Thank you…..

Doe…you'll love the area…spent many family vacations down in that area…oh…I'd like to put in a request for some Bradors please…been nearly 30 years since I've had some, but I'm sure whatever you bring will be awesome! 

Found a few tools today…nothing to write home about…but if anyone has a cap, chip breaker and iron for a Bailey #5, I'd be willing to buy it from you….knew I should have waited to sell that lot I had a few months ago…that one had a bad body, this one is missing the important parts…oh well…didn't want to sit on it forever and then never find a body without the parts…..heck, now I'm confusing myself I think…anyhoo…need those if anyone has them…thanks….


----------



## MadJester

Doe…if you pick a different route, you can go past Philadelphia….only adds a little bit to the trip, but make sure you have your GPS up and working….there are still a few small tolls, but you avoid NJ ( it's a long stretch on the Turnpike…kinda boring especially the last three hours of it)...Garden State Parkway isn't horrible…no matter which way you go, you'll be pretty close to where I'm located, might cross paths with you on the trip! LOL (cute pups…gonna bring it with you to VA?  )


----------



## Gene01

> I talked to a forester several months ago and asked him about Iron wood. He say from where. Then he told me each state has wood which they refer to as Ironwood and he also said the True Ironwood came from Somewhere and I do not remember.
> 
> Gene
> 
> Those Walker lathes were built very sturdy and if a VFD were put on them they are the cats meow. I knew of a guy who got a 24×90 and put one on and nothing would stop it and it turned very true. Also that wood would be so nice to turn and look forward to seeing what you make from it.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


That'll true Arlin. This came from Mexico.
Re: the lathe, I have no need for it. If anyone wants it, come get it.


----------



## Doe

Beer orders noted.

Sue, Mama thinks the kids are too young to leave home for the shindig. We won't hear the tippy tap of little feet until July.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Worked on a few drawer boxes today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Also picked up a small load of free shorts (couple of wheelbarrow loads) from the local mill, walnut, cherry, oak, maple, poplar, hickory, ash…..


----------



## ssnvet

Nice score Marty. Is that box projects I see in your future


----------



## 000

> After looking at the top of the cribbage coffee table I have decided to make a new one. I had a couple flubs routering the lines that I don t think I can repair properly.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You don't think you can belt sand them out and re-drill your holes a little deeper to account for the sanding?


----------



## mojapitt

The top will be finished and repaired. My "helper" wants one but can't afford it. I will fix it and give him a discount. I will not try to inlay the lines on the next one.


----------



## Festus56

Did the template jig move Monte or was it just the grain of the wood?


----------



## mojapitt

I guarantee that it was me, not the jig. I need to practice before doing on a project.


----------



## Festus56

Here is my latest. Going to be a leather top for a box with room for a couple decks of cards and pegs.


----------



## 000

> The top will be finished and repaired. My "helper" wants one but can t afford it. I will fix it and give him a discount. I will not try to inlay the lines on the next one.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


The way you work, you will probably have the new one done by morning


----------



## ssnvet

Wow Mark…. That's pretty darn cool.


----------



## mojapitt

> The way you work, you will probably have the new one done by morning
> 
> - jbay


Not tomorrow, but by Friday.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, that's really awesome


----------



## bandit571

early start tomorrow…...might just call it a night….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Nice score Marty. Is that box projects I see in your future
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Boxes or firewood…..


----------



## rhybeka

> ok thinking.. potato salad , mac salad , baked beans ,, burgers , dogs , maybe grill chicken … biscuits for breakfast , bacon , sausage … maybe some sandwich makings and chips for snacks .. maybe some peach and apple cobbler
> 
> bottled water .. adult beverages .. suit yourself .. except for stumpy , he told me he was bringing bourbon… I m not sure if this an all you can drink thing or not …
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Sounds good to me!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Got some shop cleanup done on Saturday - not much to write about, but I'm happy it's getting better. Cleaned off/up the tablesaw and rearranged some storage. Tossed a bunch of plywood scraps that truly couldn't be useful for much. Found my can of paste wax and a few other odds and ends I went "Huh, wondered what happened to that."  hopefully I'll be able to get to the workbench and drill press table soon - it's where stuff transferred that doesn't have a home or needs a new home.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…....Monday…about says it all…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Bah Humbug! Retired for years and still hate Mondays.

Pain is your friend, it reminds you that you are still alive and suffering.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Monday is just another day in the journey. Make the best of it.


----------



## Gene01

Got my cyanide pellets and applicator. Hoping to totally ruin Monday for a BUNCH of gophers.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday….

Well I'm learning all kinds of fun facts about Anorexia… like the mortality rate is 1 in 5 :^(

Mary is out of Boston Children's Hospital and is now at an in-patient treatment center in the greater metro area. She is not happy about it and wants to come home and see her friends and finish her senior year. It's a positive sign that she wants to get back into life, but she is still dodging the whole "I want to recover from Anorexia and live a healthy life" part of the equation. Apparently, this is very similar to drug addiction in that one's brain becomes dependent on the brain chemistry created by starvation to numb anxiety and emotional pain. :^(

Most Anorexics are girls that are perfectionist who are way to hard on themselves…. hence the anxiety. 
This description fits Mary to a T :^(

Gene… I predict smelly holes in the ground and if you paid for the poison with a CC, there's a new entry on the NSA watch list :^o


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you and your family are in my prayers. Gotta be a rough go.

We won't mind the odors. That would be the smell of success!
As to NSA, I never considered that. Were you funnin' me? Or is that an actual possibility?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Mark, that cribbage board is awesome.


----------



## firefighterontheside

iPad not working.


----------



## bandit571

Van has been fixed. Strut just fell apart when the fellow was removing the old one…..new one is in, took maybe an hour.

Little chilly outside today…..I like that better than the 80+ summer brings.


----------



## mudflap4869

Trying to take care of projects for Candy. 9 AM and Brian failed to show up to help. Candy has her head up her ass and I am getting nowhere trying to get her started. About ready to say * "screw you"* to both of them and find something to do for myself. Normal with the two of them, then they bitch when they fail yo accomplish goals. Do you wonder why my hair is grey and falling out?


----------



## mojapitt

So how do you really feel Jim?


----------



## ssnvet

Gene… I operate under the assumption that every keystroke I make on line is recorded and accessible to the Gubment. This is of no consequence to me, however, as I'm not conspiring to do any nefarious acts, nor am I running for political office.


----------



## Gene01

Well, I guess that if NSA doesn't employ too many PETA members, I'm safe. Not only do I kill gophers but I eat meat and wear leather. 
So, if you are listening, PETA you can stick it.


----------



## mojapitt

That's the same PETA that's trying to stop the rattlesnake roundup because of the abuse the rattlesnakes suffer.


----------



## rhybeka

oh dear… but they both cause issues though if left alive :\


----------



## Gene01

> That s the same PETA that s trying to stop the rattlesnake roundup because of the abuse the rattlesnakes suffer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll bet the snake wranglers would let them rescue as many as they could carry. ...in both hands. No bags allowed.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok guys , i am very reluctant to share this , and i ask it not be shared outside of this thread .. but this is the rough pilot of our possible PBS show .. opinions needed, good bad or indifferent, again only you guys please… https://vimeo.com/ryanberry/review/218467396/9f0a161033

BTW the LumberJocks Banner arrived, I will get it up and photos ASAP.. in the middle of a class . of all things .. the upper case on the Bombe chest on chest …


----------



## mojapitt

I really enjoyed the entire presentation Charles


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice Charles I would watch it numerous times.I'm sure i missed some info.


----------



## bandit571

Just finished the fourth of four DVDs for the Return of the King Extended cut. Next I'll give Charles' vid a looksee.

Shop was closed today, being Monday and all…so no wood working was done. One of the resawn slabs of pine I planed smooth the other day will wind being a "sign" of some sort…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Have to wait til I'm home to watch Charles. Somebody spelled your name differently.


----------



## mojapitt

I know it's for a customer, but I am having trouble convincing myself that I should drill this for a cribbage coffee table.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's only wood…..


----------



## bandit571

Watched as best as I could…was having "player" issues.

What I could follow was very good.


----------



## mojapitt

Another inch of rain today. I am getting a tad narrow minded about the rain now.


----------



## bandit571

Those "white eyes" need a Walnut plug in their center…..or a couple of "Cobalt Blue" eyes….


----------



## CFrye

Despite Jim's grumpy start to the day we did make some progress on the cherry tree. It is still on the trailer since the truck got stuck trying to back up to the gravel pad where we were going to off load it. Trashed a ratchet strap trying to pull it out with the Geezer Mobile.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, run them by here and I will saw for you.


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
You wanted to see the boat cover in place. Here it is with the spar rack that tootles suggested it needed.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like you're ready to go fishing.


----------



## CFrye

As soon as we get the truck unstuck, Monte!


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, don't tell me that you are going to kill that doberman.
When the tree was cut liquid came out in a stream. Wettest wood I have ever seen. It will take years to dry enough to work with. But beautimuss wood. $190 for a new chainsaw for Candy's wood rot pile, but she did buy me a Club sammy and tots. Aint she just the sweetest? At least she didn't cook!


----------



## Festus56

Monte bring that table up here. I look for pretty wood to drill full of holes for cribbage boards.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I think you should make a couple like this.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to get some more of the reclaimed wood from the mine. I love it with the BKP.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all! A bit nervous as it seems I'm the first person to show up for an offsite meeting. Beginning to think I built in travel time for myself and don't remember. good thing I can work from anywhere!


----------



## Gene01

Monte, did you ever get any Jarrah? Or is that what the frame is?


----------



## mojapitt

The trim is western red cedar. I have yet to see any of the fancy stuff they claim to have. However, I really like how it goes with BKP. I still want to stockpile a bunch of it.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Trying to get a bunch done today. Possibly won't rain today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Going on a "pirate ship" this afternoon. The boys don't know yet.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy….


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
Neil, I, too, had problems watching the video last night. Went much smoother this morning. The music was too loud in spots to clearly hear you and it seems like they didn't tell you which camera to speak to in other parts. Did you say you built the piece in the beginning or one like it? 
Arrr, Matey, yer be having a good time today, Bill!


----------



## Gene01

Charles, I like the premise. Your delivery is excellent. Hope to see more of each subject in depth. I've seen your trace coat process on YouTube. A whole episode could be devoted to just that. Same with each process you presented. 
The producers need to more tightly identify their target audience. JMO, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Enhanced it's appearance.


----------



## bandit571

Sauron…...

hang that on a door at Halloween, just like the second photo. Afix a Golden ring on a chain, and hang in about his neck….


----------



## mojapitt

To me, it's the Lion King


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Going to be a nice sunny day here today. Good day to accomplish something.

Sounds like you are enjoying your travels Bill.

Like that top Monte. I need to find a use for some of that wood. Maybe my next project.


----------



## Gene01

> Enhanced it s appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Down right pretty. Does resemble a lion…sorta


----------



## bandit571

I hate ladders…
The Boss picked a lighted, metal Star to hang in the ceiling of the Gazebo….task today was to hang said light and connect it up.

Step stool/ladder…..good thing there is a handhold at the top…..been having a bad case of the "Dizzies" last few daus.

She had bought a couple long hooks to hang it from…one was more than enough. Crimped one end down to make a loop. Wrapped the cord around the steel "rafter" on it's way down to the outlet….zip-ties to secure.

Had a "Death Grip" on that hand hold more than a few times…Vertigo ain't for the weak..
Had the Boss walk out and approve the installation….had to turn the star just so….thing is now lit, and ready to go.

Then I went and hid that ladder…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Doctors orders, enforced by BOB, *NO LADDERS*. I no longer bounce, I splat.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit any idea on what the plane in this picture is?


----------



## bandit571

Stanley #22









Or it's look-alike Liberty Bell version..








The Liberty Bell #122.


----------



## bandit571

Soooo, what's fer Lunch?


----------



## mojapitt

Lunch? I haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I had lunch at 10:30. Sandwich and a beer.


----------



## mojapitt

Cribbage holes drilled. No inlay attempted this time.


----------



## diverlloyd

Mashed potatoes,cream corn and peas for lunch here bad migraine day so all things that can make a return visit easily. Thanks bandit for the id on the plane I was trying to get a auction in before we head up to central Indiana for the weekend.


----------



## bandit571

I might grab that new bandsaw blade, and head for the shop….have some frames to be made….ay have to take a couple Dews along….

Film @2300…..


----------



## mojapitt

Bacon and eggs followed with fresh pie. Tough life around here.


----------



## mojapitt

Now hanging in Charles shop


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Stanley #22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it s look-alike Liberty Bell version..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberty Bell #122.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I love the old liberty bells and have two of them and hope to get all of them some day. Not just to use but it was the celebration of the first 100 years of America.

DL

What size is the big chisel in the picture. If it is 2" and over I would love to buy it from you to convert it to a slick.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

All I know is everyone here in Stumpyville I consider my friends and am very happy to know at the same time. Charles is one of the good ones with us.


----------



## bandit571

Oh me aching back….3 hours in the shop, counting work ON the bandsaw….

Lower thrust bearing is FUBAR Locked up….can not budge it, or even remove it. Leave it, I guess. Rest was setting the saw up for the new blade.

Resaw some 1×4s down to 1-1/2" wideby 6' long.

Hand saw to crosscut two pieces of 1×4 into rails for the face frame..

Cut all the half lap joints
Resaw and crosscut pieces for two web frames…then a bit extra was sawn up for "just-in-case" stuff….

Oh, and remove the clothes from the washer, place them in the dryer, and start the dryer….

Film as a blog @ 2300hrs…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin I will check it out but it looks like a Stanley by the handle and if so I will be keeping it if not I will send it to you.


----------



## Cricket

I am listening to the video Charles, and I am loving it.


----------



## Cricket

My favorite line: "he didn't even have Google!"


----------



## Cricket

Charles, the reason I know this is REALLY GOOD is because even I understand. It makes sense to me. I reckon I am the lowest common denominator out there since I am not a woodworker. If I "get it" people are gonna love this.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks all , its a rough pilot .. working out the bugs, they didnt have the cameras denoted, i didnt know which one to talk to .. and i should not have had the mask on unless sanding .. so we are getting it figured out .. Music and all that .. they are working on it .. but the production company is great .. they just don't know squat about woodworking .. Im trying to do this or that and the they are all gathered around , watching me .. asking questions of "HOW" .. i asked .. "arent you supposed to be filming this .. even the "big Dawgs" were gathered around.. Im telling them … just turn the cameras on and tell me which one and shut up and film . .. lol..

They ask me i could do 13 shows with a "WOW" factor on finishing … i just laughed and walked away .. Gonna be interesting ..


----------



## bandit571

Usual suspects for today..









Might have some more work for this little plane..









Back is sore, didn't sit enough in the shop today…


----------



## bandit571

Trying to resist going back to the shop…...back is saying "NO" Brain is saying "meh, maybe"

Mr Motivation has left the building. Now I just have to hide from Mr. Gumption….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Fresh caught Amberjack for dinner tonight with some broccoli. Now for something to drink and a movie. An adult beverage and an adult movie. Now, when I say adult movie, I mean not angry birds or other kid movie.

The air show down here has been really good, being near several AF bases. I've seen F16's, C130, Lakota, Blackhawk and an Osprey VTOL. Went on Eglin AF base land yesterday. Had to be instructed on what to do if we encountered unexploded ordnance on the beach.


----------



## mojapitt

Be careful when "Finding" unexploded ordnances. Not many good options.


----------



## mojapitt

Continued progress on the kitchen island top.


----------



## diverlloyd

The neighbor picked up his 6 plastic barrel planter stands and was pretty happy with them. Minus he wants to use them upside down from how I designed them and to fill every joint with screws. Told him I don't care what he does with them after they are over the fence and then they are his to do with what he wants. He wanted them light to move and easy to brake down. Now Im not sure what he wants but they are his babies now to do with as he wants. I will say they turned out nice and would make nice brake down assembly tables or rustic furnature frames. The wifey even liked playing with them infront of the shop/garage.

Bill was the first thing not to Joe dirt it up and throw rocks at it?


----------



## bandit571

> Be careful when "Finding" unexploded ordnances. Not many good options.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


E. O. D. E.O.D.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Funny you mention Joe Dirt, I almost chose that to watch.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps,

Had a bit of a windfall yesterday, as my co-worker brought in some things his son was throwing away for me.

Cross-cut sled









Cross-cut sled for bevel cuts









Sled for miter cuts









Taper jig and a very small cheapo tool cart









And a very cool little jig that I think is for ripping a straight edge on warped stock









Of course, the miter slot guide strips aren't spaced correctly for my TS, so there will be some work involved in setting these up.


----------



## mojapitt

That sends you into the "you suck" category Matt.


----------



## Gene01

Nice haul, Matt.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> That sends you into the "you suck" category Matt.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yep - <sticking my tongue out at you


----------



## bandit571

Got in trouble with the Boss…..for not mowing the yard…...guess what will get put on hold IF I have to mow the yard…back stiffened up, no mowing today.

Must be something wrong with my video player…Charles' video will not play, sound does….pictures are a herky-jerky stop and go sort of thing. Tried a few times to watch it….looked good from what I could see….


----------



## mudflap4869

Yup, Matt sucks alright. Praying for your sweet Mary.
And thinking of that, I could use a Bloody Mary right about now.


----------



## rhybeka

Matt sucks, Morning to all of you, Charles, it was great! easy to understand even for a noob like me! I learned a new word - bombe.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Neighbors were staring at me this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good score Matt. Why doesn't the son need that stuff anymore?
A little bit o thunder this morn, but the rain went south this morn.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## Gene01

Cool picture, Monte.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day here but going to warm up a bit. Think I better mow the lawn while it is cooler this morning.

That was nice of your coworker Matt. Save a lot of work making your own.


----------



## CFrye

What was that deafening vacuum sound? Oh, it was Matt.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, That photo is a true rarity. I didn't know that there were any trees in the Dakotas.


----------



## bandit571

Webframes are done, and in the clamps. Waiting on the glue to dry, and the back to settle down. Might get the face frame clamped up later today..

What's fer Lunch, today?


----------



## rhybeka

lunch was leftovers from dinner last night. my headache is telling me to go home and take a nap instead of going to the gym.


----------



## bandit571

Used to work at one place…seemed about every week I'd come down with a Migraine or two…..left the place for a similar job…..not only did the headaches go away….I got a $2 an hour raise on the first day of work….8 years later, I retired from that place.

Webframes..









This is the top one, sits under the top of the cupboard, and









Bottom shelf will sit on this one. Waiting on the glue to dry…


----------



## ssnvet

> Good score Matt. Why doesn t the son need that stuff anymore?
> - firefighterontheside


Son was a superstar college soccer player, who became a coach, and then "moved on up" into fundraising and alumni affairs. Now he is a big mucky-muck administrator with a busy family and no time for himself. The dad was storing it for years and the son just cleaned out the shed and off loaded stuff he no longer had time for.

I think all of these were set up for use on a smaller TS that didn't have a good fence..

I'll bring some of thesm to the Shin-dig as presents as I already have a sled for cross cuts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Found this photo from the old days on this thread. We did have some good times back then! I know the camera adds a couple of extra pounds, but I don't remember Rex being that fat….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh my.


----------



## mojapitt

That does rank up there with Jim topless


----------



## bandit571

Well, I was trying to let supper settle down a bit before I went to the shop…...after the "Three Amigos" picture…not sure IF it will ever settle down…...Pay back will be me wearing shorts to the Shindig….

Ultimate Spaghetti Bowl at Fazoli's tonight…..they put way too much pasta in it.


----------



## Gene01

It's not about hotdogs and beer.


----------



## bandit571

Tornado warnings south of here…Near Casstown area…just missed daughter's place. Heading NNW….


----------



## bandit571

Face frame is glued up…..trying to do two clamps on a 3/4" thick half lap….with 24" long clamps….FUN

Lot of damage down south of here. Will be going by most of it Sunday…cookout at my Daughter's place.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Cribbage board coffee table goes home today, kitchen island goes home tomorrow. All is good.


----------



## diverlloyd

The best day ever is about to start with a dentist visit(sarcasm) nice guy he likes giving migraine suggestions and telling me I need to have a crack in a molar fixed. It's been fine for years with no issues so it's not on the budget list. 
Went to the shop yesterday to build another Indiana cutout but this time using mahogany and hard maple to make it look like IU's candy stripes. Only to find out I have been going through to much mahogany and only have enough for a couple boxes. So I need to call around and find a pallet load of it. I hate wanting to build something and ending up not having the stuff to build it.


----------



## ssnvet

Giving another installment of my "How to read a blueprint" class this week. Some of the new hires have actually stuck around long enough to get trained. Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Last day in FL. What shall we do today?


----------



## bandit571

Morning…


----------



## CFrye

Good morning, Nubbers!
That should clear out some space, Monte.
Matt, does anyone still make real paper blueprints?
How'd it go on the pirate ship, Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It went well and the boys loved it. Captain Cannonball and his crew Red Tom and Stitch kept them entertained. They went down into the hold of the ship to find treasure. Cindy went with them while I hung out on the bow. My hat promptly blew into the ocean.


----------



## CFrye

Hmm, sounds like you shoulda gone below too. Hope it wasn't your favorite hat!
Matt, do we need to have you banned from the Hot Deals thread? An intervention, maybe? ;-P


----------



## bandit571

Garage sale this morning…..2" wide chisel, with a "mushroom", and no handle….Film later.

Made a run to get a few screws for the pantry project.

Started out with $5.75 in my pocket, came home with $0.53…..chisel was a dollar.

Tornadoes in three counties south of here last night…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It s not about hotdogs and beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

I remember everyday the guys who died when I lived.


----------



## bandit571

A before..









And an after….








$1 chisel…..2" wide….about 19" long, counting the new handle.


----------



## mudflap4869

Remembering and honoring all who died on all sides. They gave their all for their countries.


----------



## ssnvet

looks like a boat builders slick…


----------



## rhybeka

not bad for a buck, Bandit 

Hoping to get my truck tent set up for the first time this year (and last) this weekend. Since it'll be in the ghetto I will NOT be sleeping in it. I figured I better get good at it since I see you all in a few weeks!

@Charles do we need to build you a sign post?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Beka .. we can find something … im sure … but if your so inclined have at it


----------



## mojapitt

So a guy sent it message asking price on the coffee table. I told him $400. He said "you'll never get that much, how about $250?" I said it'll look good in my house then. He hasn't replied.


----------



## mojapitt

Dovetail jig. Huge new source for sawdust in the shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can never have too much sawdust.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody want to see how to make their lumber go farther? Check out my board stretching video here. *Leave a comment on the video page if you feel so inclined.*


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you should have told him you was being nice and giving a discount at $400


----------



## StumpyNubs

*BTW Charles- *Loved the pilot episode. Since you asked for suggestions, I'll send you an email when I get a chance.


----------



## mojapitt

So I send a message to a customer that his 1st bedroom set will be ready on Tuesday and the other a week after. He said, the house is behind schedule and I will have to store them. Sure I always have room for a couple extra sets of bedroom furniture in a small shop. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

Need to go a little deeper, but fairly happy with them.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: $25 /day storage fee…..per item. I am sure that house will be back on schedule…


----------



## bandit571

Case is assembled…..grrrr.

face frame, two sides, two web frames are now a "unit". Now I get to peel dried glue off both hands….

IF this right hand doesn't stop shaking so badly, I'll have to stop doing everything with it. I can't even take a drink out of a can of Dew. Tried working a puzzle tonight…..right hand was shaking too much to pick up a piece.

Left hand is fine….just the right hand is doing the shakes.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a bit crowded in the Dungeon..









Thing stands 6' tall…









About as far as I can go, other than glue up the top. This is a bear to move around the shop, by myself….

Still have to counter bore a few screws in the face frame, and find the plug cutter.

It's getting there…slowly. Moving at the speed of Randy…


----------



## bandit571

I think that would be enough for one day….say "Goodnight, Sandra"


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Beautiful day going into a beautiful weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! TGIF!

@Monte you must be hiding the good weather - supposed to rain here off and on all weekend - except today - when I'm at work :\


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Has he paid you Monte?
Supposed to be very bad weather when we get home tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…

Road trip this morning…might take a few photos of what the Tornadoes did…..


----------



## mojapitt

He has paid 2/3 on a very large order. They also have discussed other things when the house is finished. So I will grit my teeth and be nice.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. in business it's best to accommodate a "paying" customer whenever you can. He's in a bind and will likely remember (and reward?) your helping him out.

We had a thunderstorm last night and it's rainy and cold here today… Supposed to be nice this weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Gorgeous day in Tucson. Watched a couple Javalina wandering through the yard. We're taking the grands to a riparian area today. Grand son is taking his metal detector. Might find a ghost town to explore on he way back. Tomorrow we move to the other son's place. Sunday we'll all get together for a while. Have some Sushi. 
Tuesday, it's off to Dead Tree Salvage to grab a few slabs of Mesquite, then head back to the mesa.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ham for dinner?


----------



## mojapitt

Ham for any meal


----------



## diverlloyd

Burgoo for lunch with a sweet cornbread muffin. Very good.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> So a guy sent it message asking price on the coffee table. I told him $400. He said "you ll never get that much, how about $250?" I said it ll look good in my house then. He hasn t replied.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good for you Monte


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yesterday we stretched a board. Today we make one THICKER!

*Any comments on the video page are appreciated *


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, it won't let me open it on my phone. :-(


----------



## StumpyNubs

> So a guy sent it message asking price on the coffee table. I told him $400. He said "you ll never get that much, how about $250?" I said it ll look good in my house then. He hasn't replied.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Should have said "You're right, $400 doesn't sound right. How about $800?" or "Since $250 is about half price, hand me that saw…"


----------



## DonBroussard

Isn't ham just bulk bacon that's been cross cut?


----------



## mudflap4869

Burgoo? I haven't seen that since I left Ky in 1983. Good stuff if you know whats in it.


----------



## bandit571

Too much traffic in Park Layne area today, was unable to stop long enough to take a few pictures….

Family Dollar store has no roof
Motorcycle dealer's shop has no windows, and is missing half the roof
Sunocco Station 's awning over the pumps twisted around and on the ground. 
There is a road just west of the town, Bellefontaine Rd…...was closed on the way down to Huber heights…trees, lines and roofing all over the place.

Tornado was an F1, nobody hurt, this time.


----------



## mudflap4869

91 degrees and 64% humidity is kicking my butt today, and it's not even 1 PM yet. A/C running full time just to survive. Aint even going to think of firing up the kitchen for dinner. Casino is about 5 miles away and they have good food. Memorial day weekend on the lake is going to be a bitch for crowds. I saw carts full of hot dogs and buns going out of wally world yesterday, so the Emergency departments will have their hands full for the next week. Damn, I'm glad I am retired! Sweet Candy gets to serve her community on Sat night. Sorry darlin.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/

I need a hug. Found a NIB shop fox lathe for $160 by my parents.

guess I'll just have to console myself by learning how to make ship lap joints


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, I take it you didn't buy it?


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. He's been able to ride almost daily and Carol is doing much better. Thanks for prayers.


----------



## mojapitt

At my brothers place. His neighbors came by.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made I to cornersville TN for the night. Home about 2 tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't do a thing in the shop, today…...took the day off…..easy to do, when you're retired….

Need to cobble a sign up, and figure out what to toss into those three boxes.


----------



## bandit571

ok…who sent this smelly, loud Thunder storm my way? Seems to be rolling through on the south end of town….

Have to go and pick up Craig at his factory job about 2300…..hoping to stay somewhat dry….


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the day, why don't 32 gallon garbage bags fit in 32 gallon garbage cans?


----------



## bandit571

Nope, got soaked..

Bags were supposed to stretch a bit…...maybe.


----------



## ssnvet

Dial 'M' for murder

just sayin'


----------



## CFrye

Wasn't us, Bandit. It 's booming here, right now.
Monte, they do fit in, are you trying to fit them around?


----------



## CFrye

William's wife, Lisa Day, posted this on FaceBook. James graduated from high school today(well, yesterday).








AND William warned that James has his driver's license!


----------



## bandit571

Like Father, like son….I think being up here in Ohio…I am safe from either driver…

Made a post on the wrong thread…..don't feel much like re-typing it here….is there a way to quote it here?

State of the shop address thread…..I'd have to look up the post's number….#61309

Some here might like it….


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, hit the quote button, then copy and paste it here.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning everyone,

Slept in to 8:30. Can't remember the last time I did that. Coffee and then off to the dump


----------



## johnstoneb

While having your cookouts…remember them

A day that used to be known as Decoration Day…..has turned into a party weekend?
Remember them…these gentle souls

That young farmer, fighting the Redcoats, and freezing in the Delaware River
That Militia Private, trying to keep the British from burning Washington DC
The Trooper, riding around in far-away Mexico, with General Winfield Scott
The boys in blue, and the boys in Butternut/gray
The ex-cowboys trying to run up Kettle Hill
The young fellas, slogging around in a muddy trench in France
All those GIs, Sailors, Marines, and Airman that Ernie Pyle loved
The Chesty Puller Marines, sliding along a frozen Korean road
The Grunts, wading around in a bug infested jungle or rice patty
The servicemen and women trying to set a country free of tyrants, while avoiding roadside bombs
Here you go Bandit.

Remember all who will not attend that cookout, watch that parade, enjoy the family time 
They gave their all, so you could enjoy this Holiday

Let us hope for the day when
nobody has to charge up a hill, wade ashore at a beach under fire, fall from the sky in a burning plane, or any other act of war, Remember them……

-A Planer? I'M the planer, this is what I use


----------



## bandit571

Thank you….


----------



## Gene01

Ditto, Bruce and Bandit.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice sunny day here. Good day to open the shop doors and blow the dust out.

Well said Bruce !!! Most forget the real reason.


----------



## diverlloyd

Damn buffet 10 different pies one of each I guess


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Question for the day, why don t 32 gallon garbage bags fit in 32 gallon garbage cans?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If it's a metal trash can, you can shrink it with a hammer…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Found a box of rusty pieces for $2…..


----------



## mojapitt

Don't let the home owners do their own measurements. Husband forgot to about overhang for kitchen island top. So I get to figure out how to add a piece to each end and make the wife happy. Ugh.


----------



## mojapitt

So a guy in Wyoming says says he's interested in trading me straight across for some BKP with some cherry and black walnut logs he has. I guess I could handle that.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Here is the Rocker I got done for my Grandson Ryland 13 months



















Made of Maple and stained Expresso which matches my daughters home stuff. Then sprayed Semi Gloss. I did see a glue run I did not take out after staining and spraying and should have taken a card scrapper and redid it but enough was enough and it was in the inside back leg.

O and thank you Charles for the tip on grit to sand to before staining!!!


----------



## Festus56

That is super nice Arlin !!! Looks like a happy family there.


----------



## mudflap4869

91 degrees and rainy. 98 heat index is miserable. Damned steam-bath out there. Hell no I aint going out in that.
Cute little tater-head you got there Arlin.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Made it home about an hour ago. Drove thru a very hard rainstorm right before I got home. Now waiting for the bad stuff. Supposed to be golf ball sized hail and 80 mph wind. Sounds great.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nicely done Arlin.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I was going to enter it in the Rocker contest but decided not to.

Yep my youngest daughter and her son Ryland and daddy was working. I LOVE being a family Man!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, it still qualifies for the rocker competition


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Question for the day, why don t 32 gallon garbage bags fit in 32 gallon garbage cans?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> If it s a metal trash can, you can shrink it with a hammer…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I just peed myself.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, please try not to do that in Virginia. There will be many cameras there.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Festus56

> - Monte Pittman


There you go Monte. Your pot of gold is just behind your shop !!


----------



## bandit571

> Found a box of rusty pieces for $2…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think I have the lever cap for that plane…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bandit, it's a #5c Bailey…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Lets play a game of name the price.


















12'x 3' barn wood


----------



## mojapitt

$1900 DL


----------



## diverlloyd

Nope


----------



## mojapitt

That's totally nuts


----------



## mojapitt

I will send you a few tables to sell and we can split it.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, it s a #5c Bailey…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yep, have at least one lever cap…..might take an afternoon to get it looking like new.


----------



## diverlloyd

$10500


----------



## boxcarmarty

> $10500
> 
> - diverlloyd


Makes me wanna go out today and buy an old barn…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh wait… I got one, who wants to buy it for $10500???


----------



## Gene01

With a hint of sarcasm…worth every penny.


----------



## Gene01

Woke up to a pleasant 59 degrees in Tucson. Gonna be 97 today. 99 tomorrow. For now, I'm loving it.
Cicadas are singing. That's supposed to mean monsoons within two weeks. Usually, they arrive in July. Sometimes, the monsoons only bring lots of humidity and no rain. The rain would be preferable.

Had some excitement yesterday. An idiot stole a car and was being chased by Tucson's finest. He bailed and ran 5 blocks to here at our son's house, scaled the low fence in front but couldn't get out of the back yard. 8' block wall kept him contained. The neighbor alerted us. Son grabbed a pistol and ran to the back. Saw no one. Apparently, he was hiding between the guest house and the back wall. Cops knew he was back there so they pulled a cruiser along the wall, climbed on the roof and over the wall and caught him. He had two pistols on him. Was a parolee, illegal alien, and suspected of a rape. 
We're all glad our son did not find and confront him. Could've got ugly.
The guy was transported directly to prison as he was still on parole. 
Today will be calmer,.....hopefully.


----------



## bandit571

Just down the road from the OK Corral?

Morning, people, and Randy…....cookout down in Huber heights today….may see IF the tornado damage is cleaned up…


----------



## ArlinEastman

WOW

Some people have to much money, but good for you buddy.


----------



## Gene01

> Just down the road from the OK Corral?
> 
> Morning, people, and Randy…....cookout down in Huber heights today….may see IF the tornado damage is cleaned up…
> 
> - bandit571


Closer to Mexico and, that's the rub.


----------



## bandit571

Cardio for the day is done..









To cut two pieces of 1×10 at 31" long, out of a 6' plank.

Got the two into the clamps..









After a trimming for size….this will be the top of the Pantry Cupboard. 
BTW…tried the jointed edges…









Without any glue or clamps….might have the edges about right…


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin it's not mine but one we found at a antique mall/flea market. His small dining tables are $3500. At least he is not under value I guess himself. Same place had a guy selling his forged Damascus fix blade knives for $50 so prices are all over the place. Bedrock 605 for $150-200


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does he sell them or just put price tags on them?


----------



## mojapitt

DL, looks like metal legs. How about I send you 6 tabletops and you put legs on them and we'll spit it.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, looks like metal legs. How about I send you 6 tabletops and you put legs on them and we'll spit it.


----------



## diverlloyd

He has pictures of the sold ones. The base looks to be 14g steel cut and boxed I would say 4-6 hour


----------



## mojapitt

You're legs with BKP tops should sell


----------



## ArlinEastman

I agree with Monte!! His tops and your legs. Hmmmmm that does not sound good. The metal legs you make which sounds better. LOL


----------



## Bagtown

Hi kids.

Drive by from the great white north.
Still kickin.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Mike!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Another Memorial Day in the books now. Weenie roast and s'mores with the grand-youngins, startin' to rain now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Greeting Mike.


----------



## mojapitt

A white pine fireplace mantle. 3" thick, 50" long and 10" deep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A board?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where did u get white pine?


----------



## mojapitt

I got a couple clear pine logs from the tree service.

Here's the rest of the slab.














































Not sure why it didn't occur to me to line the grain up on the legs before putting the wedges in. If I ever make another, hopefully I will remember.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was supervised by my girls while roasting weenies today…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, is the pine as hard up there as it is down here???


----------



## mojapitt

You need supervision around fire


----------



## mojapitt

I think our pine is very soft.


----------



## mojapitt

Gotta be something I can do with leg cutoffs


----------



## boxcarmarty

I was working with some pine last week that I had to use earmuffs while milling…..


----------



## mojapitt

Not this stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Finally was able to stop long enough to take a few pictures..









Doesn't look too bad…except half the roof is gone..









There USED to be a big stack of those pipes…..most were sent through the front windows…









Gas station will need a wee bit of work, before they can sell any more….

F1 Toarnado last wednesday night.

Ate too much, today….and too many Irish Reds to was down the brats, hamburgers, and shrimp. Craig drove home.

MIKE !!!!


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I may take you up on that offer let me ask around and see if there isn't interest in my area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Salt and pepper shakers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As Monte said, you do need supervision.


----------



## mojapitt

Although with shipping, it might be better for me to drive them down.


----------



## mojapitt

Although, if I drove down, I might be tempted to stop by Bagdad lumber coming home.


----------



## mudflap4869

$10 k for a piece of used wood? Now that's reduckilis.


----------



## mojapitt

Thank you to all who have served our country. Because of you we are free.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, you could make cylindrical boxes like this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/231074


----------



## mojapitt

Those are really cool yeti


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Enjoy the day.
May we all remember what it cost.


----------



## CFrye

Did you turn the legs on that nice bench, Monte?

We Remember…




View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

Yes I turned the legs. Gotta love a good mess maker like the lathe.


----------



## CFrye

It do make a mess! Good looking legs, Monte!

Anyone going to the shindig want any cherry or winged elm turning blanks?


----------



## mojapitt

I wish I had time to drive. So many things that I would like to bring.


----------



## Gene01

Today is a special day. We remember every day.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have a lathe, right now….will be bringing some lathe parts along.

Twas a time..I used to dress up in my Dress Greens, with all my attaboys. I'd go and march with a local American Legion Post's firing party, as they did not have enough to do the job. 21 gun salute, with an old Springfield 03 bolt action. 2 mile march from the Post to the service site…..that '03 got a bit heavy.

I intend to bring three wooden boxes along…..they will be filled, and sealed. hat draw to see who will get each. Only then will you see what is inside. later, if you want to trade with another winner, that's fine. You also get to keep the box. each will be different and unique…...details later….


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A beautiful Memorial Day here to remember the reason we are able to enjoy the day. Thanks to all who are serving and have served our country!!

Not much exciting around here. Working on several new ideas and projects. Going to a Family Fun day at a small town close to here in a couple weeks so am trying to get a few things to show and hopefully make a dollar or 2 and get some orders.

Not sure how but Monte sure seems to get a lot of compliments on his legs …..


----------



## bandit571

Plywood has been purchased…..Lowes even cut it down a bit for me. Maybe I can get that Pantry done BEFORE the trip to the Shindig…..I forgot I had a gift card from my Daughter for my birthday…...between that and the Mil ID Discount….plywood was bought, and a pair of cold sodas….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte has nice legs?


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte has nice legs?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nobody will ever see them.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thank you to all who have served our country. Because of you we are free.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


To the ones who won our freedom during the Revolutionary War!! Then to all the rest who also died for my freedom and able to do what I am doing now. Also to the 16 guys who were with me to the end.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It do make a mess! Good looking legs, Monte!
> 
> Anyone going to the shindig want any cherry or winged elm turning blanks?
> 
> - CFrye


Candy

I am not going but I would love some of it. I would trade you for some cut logs of black walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Might just order out for pizza, and finish off the last of Killian's Irish Red…and call it a day….


----------



## Gene01

Son just gave me a Peronies beer. Pretty good stuff. He's gonna boil brats in it before the grill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Then you're gonna drink it?


----------



## bandit571

While waiting on the driver from Pizza Hut..I got a wee bit o work done









Top has been trimmed to size..









Planed flat…









Edges have been beveled a bit with a block plane…I used a quarter to lay out the curved corners.

Drilled slotted holes in the top frame, and screwed the top in place…maybe tomorrow afternoon, I can cut this down into shelves…









Right now, pizza is here, beer is getting warm….


----------



## mojapitt

Here is the bench after sanding










Still evidence of BKP


----------



## Gene01

> Then you re gonna drink it?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Different bottles.
He also made a reduction with the Peroni and Vidalia onions. Yummy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Looks nice Monte.
Sounds good Gene.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, I take it you didn t buy it?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nope. I re-read the reviews on Amazon and it was a bit too much of a leap. Seems there's a possibility of quality issues out of the box. didn't want to deal with those.


----------



## rhybeka

Sounds fun, Bandit!

Waiting on one of my morning reporting macros to finish. Welcome to Tuesday Monday!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

No food or drink this morning. Time for annual wellness screening.


----------



## mojapitt

It's the official beginning to tourist season. Price gouging can begin.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well the wife took today of and I didn't know so I woke her up early for work. I think she will be sleeping most of the day now which is fine I need to mow my jungle I mean yard.


----------



## bandit571

Someone keeps sending those thunderstorms….they seem to arrive after midnight….

Craig mowed the yards yesterday. I had errands to run.

Tuesday after a Holiday….does that mean it starts out as a Monday? Everything gets set back a day…..

Strange when someone stops in Walmart parking lot…...towing a large boat or "Large Barge" through the lot…must be on their way to Indian Lake area. Haven't seen one go through McD's lot….yet.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here. About 50 early headed for 80. Guess I better get the grass moved before it gets to hot then can hide in the shop.


----------



## bandit571

latest blog is in…road trip today….maybe later, I can get a bit more done…

carving, anyone?









I don't carve…someone else might want to try this….


----------



## rhybeka

wow - that would be a neat way to do a controller - a TON of work though


----------



## bandit571

Maybe one of the CNC people ( JEFF?) could scope this out…..might be a decent money-maker?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I picked up a nice red maple log this morning. About 20" diameter.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to hide from Mr. Gumption today…....have shelves to make for the Pantry…..and find a spacing for those shelves….

Figured out the doors…...I need a pair of 1×10s, to glue up with the one I have left. make a single panel, then split in the middle. When closed it looks like a solid panel, until you open it. Will see about a lap joint where the door halves meet.

We'll see….


----------



## mojapitt

Really nice log Bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was pleasantly surprised Monte. My friend asked if I wanted it. Her son had cut all the dead limbs off with a hand saw, but he couldn't cut the trunk down. She asked if I could cut it down and take the log. The picture she sent didn't look this big.


----------



## mojapitt

It's been a Monday here alright. One hour to go.


----------



## diverlloyd

No toilet is better then the one you own. Feel free to quote me on that. We are back home and it's nice to be back in my bathroom.


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a camera we got at a yard sale awhile back…..had to download from the "card". Seems they didn't clear the card….had over 135 pictures of a trip to Tybee Island…..I saved one out of the mess, before I erased the others…









Anyone care to build this? Monte? Bill?

Got the bottom two shelves installed….and a third one is ready…









Bottom shelf..









Glueing a thin facing strip of pine onto the front of the next shelf. Wide board is a clamping caul.

Taking a break for a bit….may need more screws…..


----------



## mojapitt

I really like the whole design of the chair. Bill,, have you decided on a design for dining chairs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat chair.
No I haven't Monte. I need time to work on something.


----------



## diverlloyd

Is $3 a Bdft on fresh cut 8/4 black walnut live edge undried a good price? The wood is pretty but I would want to use it as soon as possible and we are hoping to buy a new house soon and have already been told that the shop will be more to move then the stuff in the house. So I would hate to move it more then once or twice.


----------



## Gene01

DL, jump on it. Excellent price.

Made the Dead Tree Salvage run. Got a really nice slab of 8/4 mesquite and got to see some of John's WIP. He's got literally tons of mesquite and pistachio slabs. Some really nice gnarly stuff.

Got back home about a half hour ago. We're beat. Un load all the costco stuff and the slab, tomorrow.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Good morning world
> 
> No food or drink this morning. Time for annual wellness screening.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I see that same doctor Friday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice stick Bill…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I don't know about yours, but mine is really pretty. Jim would like her.


----------



## bandit571

Slow night here, tonight…sitting here having 3 fingers of special reserve Crown Royal….and nobody's around.

Chair is from a house on Tybee Island, GA. Whoever had the camera before I bought it at a yard sale, never deleted the card. Looked like they had a good time….

I'll see how much I can get done tomorrow in the shop…getting close to bringing it upstairs….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world enjoying coffee


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. No coffee here.
I put new batteries in my truck last night. Hopefully that will fix my long starts Ive been having.


----------



## Gene01

Just brewed a fresh pot, Bill. C'mon over.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## bandit571

Might get motivated…...too cold sitting here by the open windows…..Maybe after Second Breakfast?


----------



## CharlesNeil

FOR THE RUST HUNTERS
Had an old guy tell me to take a OLD penny ..solid copper .. and rub whatever with it and 3in1 oil and it will take the rust off…Guess what it works really well … who knew


----------



## rhybeka

huh. Neat Charles!

Just slaving away here and thought I'd pop in and make sure ya'll were getting into mischief as usual


----------



## Gene01

> FOR THE RUST HUNTERS
> Had an old guy tell me to take a OLD penny ..solid copper .. and rub whatever with it and 3in1 oil and it will take the rust off…Guess what it works really well … who knew
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Neat. Thanks.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here in Big Sky Country. Was 54 early now 65 and headed for the 80's this afternoon. A little warm but nice sunshine at least.

Going to try that Charles. Cool trick that works.


----------



## bandit571

Added shelf #3 this morning…something didn't look quite right…..#2 was at a sight angle…..left was 1/8" higher than the right side…..By the time #3 was going in…it was up to 1/4"! Corrected #3…now within a 1/16".

Had just enough screws to add #3, and the final two sets of cleats. Used a box of mash potato mix to help with the spacing. Need to cut two more shelves, buy a 100 more screws, and see about adding the back.

Back may wait until the thing is upstairs…..be too heavy with it on. I can cut and fit…dry, then install once it is upstairs.


----------



## bandit571

LUNCH!

French Toast, and …BACON!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Am I too late Gene?

Our town has two family owned hardware stores. One of them is going out of business and all is 70% off. I spent $50 this morning. Mostly torx stuff and a holster for my 1911. Yeah, they sold guns.


----------



## Gene01

> Am I too late Gene?
> 
> Our town has two family owned hardware stores. One of them is going out of business and all is 70% off. I spent $50 this morning. Mostly torx stuff and a holster for my 1911. Yeah, they sold guns.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yep. Blame Phyl. She polished it off.

Too bad about the hardware/gun store. But good for you, though.

Truck unloaded. Next project, set up blue tooth phones. Old ones bit the dust two days before we left for Tucson. 
Saw one gopher this am. Guess he didn't partake of our Cyanide meal. Try once more before I take him out with the rifle.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is a bummer about the store. They are selling the building to someone who will remodel and open a new store, but it will not be family owned. I didn't go there often, but it was a place to find things I couldn't find where I usually go.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip to get MORE screws…..should be safe this time….no sales are today…..DeGraff, OH village wide sales are this weekend…


----------



## rhybeka

thinking about building half of Stumpy's TS Workstation but not sure. I think I'd need to make it mobile and not sure it's really meant for that. I could probably get away with it not being mobile and just have the blade down all the time and something to cover the top with to turn it into a clutter catcher or an assembly area when not in use.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill… It is a crying shame to se an old timey hardware store that sold guns go under. Sniff… There was a Western Auto in my home town that had a gun counter and I loved going there. Of course I was too young to buy or even appreciate the inventory, but they had lots of taxidermy displays and the place was way cool.

Today has flown by. I'm training six peeps from the foam fab shop floor on how to read a print. Hard to believe that some of these guys have been here for years and never had a stitch of formal training. My montra is OJT is NO JT.


----------



## bandit571

Run for screws and cheese has been completed…..wasn't any yard sales today….drat.

I remember the old Woolworth stores, there were M-1 Garands and Russian Mousers for less than $100…..sitting in an open rack behind the sales counter….


----------



## Gene01

Most of those joints would need serious beef ups if it were mobil. The racking inevitable in moving it around would surely loosen them. I'd consider corner blocks everywhere they'd fit and mortise and tenon on the ones labeled 4 ( X ).

Those two stringers on either side, at the bottonm, would need outboard sisters for some locking casters. Also, don't rely on those top lips and glue to hold the sisters. They should be pocket screwed in place, at a minimum.

Then, consider the height with casters.


----------



## bandit571

There was an old New Yankee Work Shop program where Norm built something like that….might be able to find it on youtube now.


----------



## mojapitt

Bought 2 10' 3/4" pipes for clamps. I obviously have been wanting some longer ones and my project tonight requires them.

Again, never trust homeowners to give you proper dimensions.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah Matt, it's sad to see them working so hard now selling the rest of the stock for so cheap. I hope the other hardware store doesn't go,out of business any time soon. It is also my local lumber yard. Everyone there knows me by name ever since I built my house 17 years ago.

Happy clamping Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

This job is becoming more fun all of the time. Got there to work on it and found that the contractors took it off and laid it on the floor. Maybe tomorrow will be a good time to work on it.


----------



## mojapitt

Reeses to mellow me out


----------



## boxcarmarty

> FOR THE RUST HUNTERS
> Had an old guy tell me to take a OLD penny ..solid copper .. and rub whatever with it and 3in1 oil and it will take the rust off…Guess what it works really well … who knew
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Um, If I had enough of them old pennies, I could buy new non rusty parts…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have ya ever had one of them jobs where ya went lookin' for a missing cabinet, only ta realize that ya forgot to build it to begin with…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Um….no…..just you….


----------



## Gene01

Lost my truck in the Walmart parking lot. Then remembered I drove the car. Does that count?


----------



## bandit571

Or, try to get into the WRONG silver Dodge Caravan…...(twice..) Biggest reason we went to a BLACK Town& Country…...Almost walked to the wrong one of those…too.

Might go and have a second Vanilla Ice Cream cone…..one of the new kittens seems to think my bare ankle is a scratching post and tried to climb it. Momma Cat that had three in the basement, snuck them all upstairs….and made their new "home" right under the computer desk. had an orphan kitten that came in the house….Momma Cat also adopted it.

Max now has a habit of barking at any noise he hears…...and of course, Miss Bandit just has to join in….


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bought 2 10 3/4" pipes for clamps. I obviously have been wanting some longer ones and my project tonight requires them.
> 
> Again, never trust homeowners to give you proper dimensions.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

You could suggest now or from now on that any changes will require more money. Right now it costs you time and more materials.


----------



## mojapitt

I assure you Arlin that this is costing them. It was their mistake not mine.


----------



## bandit571

Falling asleep in me chair…..say good night, folks

( IF ever I figure out how to post a video…..The Ending song of the L. Welk Show would be here…)


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Nothing really to offer, it's a day


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Monte. Last day of my four day. Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

It's June 1st. I feel even further behind bow.


----------



## ssnvet

> Or, try to get into the WRONG silver Dodge Caravan…...(twice..) Biggest reason we went to a BLACK Town& Country…...Almost walked to the wrong one of those…too.
> - bandit571


Ages ago, I took my mom's red Impala to the mall, and when I walked out, I went up to a red Impala, unlocked the door with her key, got in the car and was stumped as to why the ignition key wouldn't turn. Then I looked out the front windshield and I saw my mom's car parked in the next aisle over :^o


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all! TGIMF!


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the day, if you have a butcher block counter top, do you finish it the same way as any other counter or more like a cutting board?


----------



## Gene01

Monte, wouldn't it depend on it's use? 
A counter top will get a lot more spills and wipes than a cutting board. I'd consider a durable and renewable finish.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you want to use it as a cutting surface, then I would recommend an oil/beeswax combo, but if no cutting I would probably use many coats of an oil based poly or waterlox. I've never used waterlox though.


----------



## bandit571

Made a run to a few sales, this Morning…..spent..$6 all at one sale.









Tub said "Make offer.." $4? Picked the Carpenter's Nippers, and a small needle nose Visegrips for a dollar each..









Wobble socket is an APEX Metric. The sockets in from are those "Laser Engraved" black coated SAE ones….lot of the coating were worn away.

Turned down an OLD D handled 1/2" drill…..already have one. @ $10, was a bit steep.
More and hopefully better sales Saturday…


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. I put a hard maple butcher block top on the island in our kitchen. I ordered it from John Boos Co

The only finish we've ever used on it (and we don't refresh it nearly as often as we should) is a light mineral oil.

After 20 years, there is some delamination at a couple of the joints, but overall it still looks great.


----------



## bandit571

Love the weather out there, today….be nice if it would stay like this year round…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cleaned up those planes I got most recently. The Sargent says 409 on the bottom of the frog.


----------



## mojapitt

There's writing on frogs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, go turn one over.


----------



## theoldfart

ribbit


----------



## bandit571

sargent #409 is the same as a Stanley #4 Sometimes there will be either the 409, or a 414. either frog will fit. The 414 was for the #5 sized No. 414 Jack plane…..same size frog.


----------



## mojapitt

> Yeah, go turn one over.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Should I pet it first?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It would be polite…..gain its trust.


----------



## bandit571

I will draw the line at kissing a frog…though.


----------



## Gene01

I'll eat his legs and kiss the cook.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ lol you guys and your frogs.

Made it back home from Lowes and Kroeger…they managed to skin me out of $80. But I have the remainder of fathers day meal picked up and paint for my end tables. I have to find a non toxic container to soak five ears of corn in tomorrow to go with the baby back ribs. I'm betting with all of the work planned, we'll work off all this food!


----------



## boxcarmarty

> It s June 1st. I feel even further behind bow.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How far back from the bow do you need to be???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent the evening building the misguided cabinet…..


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should try to cut the last two shelves…...IF I can get out of the chair….


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, once you finish the cabinet you'll find the other one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I found most of the parts to it, that's what I built it with…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I found most of the parts to it, that s what I built it with…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


.....smart.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good thing it's a short cabinet…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Sad day at the Lloyd household. My cousin has passed away he was doing well at our cousins get together on Monday but was pretty sad since the place they chose was the place where he and my uncle that passed away a couple years ago spent all their time together fishing. He was a recovering addict and decided to go back to the drugs and over dosed on Tuesday and his daughter had to go identify him yesterday. Sad times around here we had good times together at least we all got to see each other and I had him eat at my table at our get together.

With all the traveling to family things and funerals our maybes of showing up to the shindig are deminishing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry to hear AJ.


----------



## bandit571

I am plumb tuckered out, that thing in the shop is getting heavy…..
Got the last two shelves cut and installed









And got the top part of the back installed..









Which leaves cutting this last chunk to width…









Which can wait until that case is upstairs, and out of my shop.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Was a warm day here. About 90 then a t-storm came through this afternoon and it is only 71 now. Feels good !!

Might be absent for a few days starting Sunday. A company that contracts with Wildland Agencies and other Government agencies to provide water and shower units at the base camps need a driver. Sounds like my kind of job after hauling water etc. on fires for years in the Fire Dept. They will let me know tomorrow if they get this job for the Nat'l Guard summer camp.

Finally got my fanciest cribbage board ever done. Had to wait for the velvet lining for the box to come in. One of my all time favorites, leather and wood together. Pretty happy with the finished product but need to get better pictures somehow.


----------



## ssnvet

Lloyd….Very sad to hear of your cousin. May he rest in peace.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, incredibly sad situation.

Some accomplishments tonight.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice looking stools monte


----------



## Festus56

Sorry to hear the sad news DL. Hard to lose anyone.


----------



## bandit571

Monte is showing off his stools?

Couple of the Kittens think my legs are either scratching posts, or something to climb on….inside the pants leg…

Having a three finger night cap of Crown Royal…..then rest up for the Runt Hunt tomorrow….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sorry for the loss Aj…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Fasting before my annual bloodletting today… I'm hungry…..


----------



## Gene01

Really sorry to hear about your cousin, DL. So Sad.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood, except for going to the real job.

Marty, hope you pass your tests


----------



## Gene01

That's one really special Cribbage board and box, Mark. Kudos.

The stools are mighty nice, Monte.

Marty, Friday must be the day the Vampires congregate. The want mine today, too.

I need a sign like this for the shop.


----------



## ssnvet

There goes Monte showing off his stool samples again :^p

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## bandit571

Morning…


----------



## CFrye

> Yeah, go turn one over.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Should I pet it first?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


After not checking in for a day, to open up and read this^^^is a bit of a head scratcher.
Day, Day.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice day here so far. No blood for me but get to do a drug and alchol test today. I am studying now with coffee.


----------



## ArlinEastman

AJ

So sorry to hear of this and so very sorry his daughter had to do that. I HATE DRUGS and wish America would have 0 tolerance to selling it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am plumb tuckered out, that thing in the shop is getting heavy…..
> Got the last two shelves cut and installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got the top part of the back installed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which leaves cutting this last chunk to width…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which can wait until that case is upstairs, and out of my shop.
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

You are a better man then me. I can no longer pick up a sheet like that. 

Monte

You finally had a good stool, now bring it to the Dr to look at it. lol


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte
> 
> You finally had a good stool, now bring it to the Dr to look at it. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


It's odd, but they are actually going to a doctor.


----------



## bandit571

6 sales went to…..ONE purchase…









They wanted $15, I offered $10,,,sold for $12. I might have some use for the stand..









Millers Falls Langdon Acme size 2-1/2, model # 75…..5×30" Disston saw, with Millers Falls labels..









Just about yard saled out….


----------



## mojapitt

Walmart at rush hour, probably good I didn't have any sharp objects.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We did a humouous little video for Tormek about shaving a beard with a hand plane. It gives "scary sharp" a new meaning (I was terrified the whole time)! Check it out here on Lumber Jocks, and leave a comment. Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

bevel up..or..bevel down?

I might see IF I can clean that Mitre Box up a bit…..just to see what I have….


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang Stumpy! That photo is all your spouse needs to have you committed. Just keep going and play right into her evil plans.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Well, today was an unsuccessful bloodletting. She stuck me twice and couldn't find blood. Referred me to the lab at the local hospital…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Hey everybody. I've missed y'all. Just been busy with my "part time" job. We're getting into the busy season with our annual conference. I handle registration and coordinate conference planning with lots of help from the host city, and I am also coordinating web site updates. I missed wishing all my coastal communities on the Atlantic side a safe hurricane season, which started yesterday and lasts 6 months. We are always either in hurricane season or, at most, it's 6 months away.

AJ-Sorry to hear about your family's loss. I empathize with his daughter-I had to do an ID on my little brother 25 years ago. I hope I never have to do that again.

Marty-Is your hand completely healed up? Any lingering effects?

Bandit-Nice find on that MF 75 miter box. Sounds like a good deal for $12.

Mark-Nice cribbage board. I don't understand the game, but the craftsmanship with wood and leather is awesome.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- I'll give you $13 for it.


----------



## bandit571

Riiiight^ LOL.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty-Is your hand completely healed up? Any lingering effects?
> 
> - Don Broussard


The new skin is healed over but the tissue and muscle in my left hand and legs have a lot of healing left to do. I'm still working on getting the movement and strength back…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

We'll be about 90s this weekend and 80s to 90s next couple weeks. Tea has become the new coffee. Tables and vanity is on the docket. I have about a half dozen things I want finished before I leave for Virginia.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Gotta make a bridle to tow boats with our rescue boat. Been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy how did you manage not to knick yourself you was looking a bit shakey on some of those shaving cuts?
I used to use my pocket knife when I missed a spot that was always a fun time.


----------



## Gene01

Blood work at the VA successful. Weight down to 190. That's over 50 lb since starting this diabetes diet. 
Hoping to get something done in the shop today.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish and need to be at 190. Today is truly the beginning of my diet. I am sure going to Virginia won't impede my diet.


----------



## CharlesNeil

going to haul the grill here to the shop .. hope its big enough .. has charcoal and gas and gas burner , also have dual hot plate ..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, there won't be any fattening foods right?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy how did you manage not to knick yourself you was looking a bit shakey on some of those shaving cuts?
> I used to use my pocket knife when I missed a spot that was always a fun time.
> 
> - diverlloyd


I worked REALLY slowly. I had to reapply the cream a couple of times because I was taking so long it was drying out.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I am trying to work as hard as Marty today.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps….

Reorganizing the basement office (room next to the shop) and preparing for the return of my daughter Mary from the residential eating disorder place. We don't know exactly when she's coming home, but we may not get a lot of notice. She's still quite depressed, so they are advising us to have all pill bottles, booze and razors locked up. So we're turning the office (and my shop) into a locked storage space/medicine cabinet/liquor cabinet with no access for kids.

This is quite a difficult thing to do, as there has NEVER been a time when I couldn't trust my daughters. But when it's life and death, you have to fail safe :^(


----------



## mojapitt

Hear yea, hear yea. Around the 2nd weekend of September I will be in the great State of Oklahoma. I will start South of OKC at cousins ranch harvesting mesquite for a couple days and then head to Tulsa to visit Andy and hopefully use his sawmill to cut up some of the mesquite. Anyone who wants to join in any part of it is welcome. As a side note, the area where my cousin lives is plagued with Ferrell pigs. They usually allow you to shot what you want and take with you if anyone likes pork. No license needed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I could definitely be in for that trip. Keep me posted. May just meet you at Andys. Can you bring some bkp with you?


----------



## mojapitt

I will be bringing a trailer to haul logs home, so bringing BKP down won't be a problem.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales…..feeding frenzy…...too hot. Went to a village wide yard sale…...seems there was also a LARGE auction going on…..nice kind IF you are a farmer ( First saturday of every month…) or an Amish. All I found today was a charger for my Makita cordless drills. $2..meh.

I MAY fix up the "new" mitre box and saw…..and bring it along…...and see IF anyone wants it. This thing is actually bigger than the Stanley #358 I have.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> By the way, I am trying to work as hard as Marty today.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I went to the auction to buy some rust, but bought a rust free instead. '95 Thunderbird, V8, leather, new tires, 122K miles, clean as a whistle, $550…..


----------



## bandit571

Marty…you…suck….


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm sure I got a child or grandyoungin' runnin' around that needs a ride…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Marty

If you find an older truck like you described and for around that price let me know.


----------



## bandit571

This "thing" has appeared in the Kitchen…









I played Straw Boss as two strong fellows carried this thing up out of the shop. Will give me enough room IN the shop to complete the other parts…

As for that saw from the Mitre Box..









I might have it looking a tad bit better….









label was the only thing I couldn't clean up…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I weigh in at 270 and want to go back to 185 again.

Bandit

I want to get a miter saw sometime but I just do not get how to work them.


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin is your address still the same from last year when I sent chisels?


----------



## mojapitt

DL, soon I will have fresh strawberry pie.


----------



## mudflap4869

Arlin, @ 5' 7" and 270 lb, I only dream of 185. Paint a stripe on me to see if I am walking or rolling.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte your wait will be longer then mine. Tomorrow will be either peach pie or cobbler
















But tonight edys spumoni ice cream will do since I'm out of lard for pie crust


----------



## ArlinEastman

*DL*

Same Same What is cooking?

*Monte*

We just had fresh Rhubarb pie tonight and last week.

*Jim*

I was just over 6' and now being crunched down I am just under 5-10 so I lost little over two inches in height when I was squished 2.5" and that is some indication of what my neck and back look like.

Maybe we can encourage each other?


----------



## diverlloyd

Arlin I have a gift to send to you. its old and hand forged should send it out sometime this week after my cousins funeral.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

See y'al been busy chatting and Marty won the you suck award for the day. That looks like a nice car !!

And I like those summertime foods too. Strawberries, rhubarb, peaches and ice cream too !!

That cabinet is looking good Bandit.

A hot one here today, about 90 and tomorrow is going higher. They say mid 90's at least.

Just finishing up several little projects after mowing the lawn today. I will be leaving on my new job driving and tending portable shower on Monday morning. Not sure if there will be wi-fi there and I don't have a smart phone so may just have to behave for a few days. Probably gone for a week and maybe up to 10 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What engine is in that Tbird? 5.0?


----------



## boxcarmarty

4.6 V8…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill it has the same motor my truck has…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sunday morning on the patio


----------



## Gene01

Love rhubarb and strawberry pie. Haven't had any in years, though. Rhubarb doesn't grow around here. And, I guess it doesn't ship well either. None of the groceries carry it. 
But, Phyllis did put up 35 lbs of peaches last week. And, the black berries will be ready to pick in a few weeks. So, life is good. Still like to have some rhubarb, though.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I got some fresh rhubarb, come and git ya some…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How much does it cost to freeze, pack in dry ice, and ship overnight??? Probably more then it's worth…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.
Marty, I didn't know they had the 4.6 at that time. I thought that came out in the f150 in 1997. It was basically the same engine as the 5.4 that I had in my f150. Now I found out that they have brought the 5.0 back. One of our guys has a newer f150 with a 5.0.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How much does it cost to freeze, pack in dry ice, and ship overnight??? Probably more then it s worth…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I think that'll be $1.09.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie has the 5.0 in her Exploder…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Those are AWD aren't they…....


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I have rhubarb also. I hope it joins the strawberries very soon.


----------



## Gene01

> How much does it cost to freeze, pack in dry ice, and ship overnight??? Probably more then it s worth…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


2# fresh rhubarb…$18.29
2 day FEDEX…$19.90
Tempting but, I'll pass.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Those are AWD aren t they…....
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hers is 2WD


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How much does it cost to freeze, pack in dry ice, and ship overnight??? Probably more then it s worth…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> 2# fresh rhubarb…$18.29
> 2 day FEDEX…$19.90
> Tempting but, I ll pass.
> 
> - Gene Howe


2# fresh rhubarb…$free
I wunder how fresh would ship by vacuum packing it???


----------



## mojapitt

Vacuum packing should work.


----------



## Gene01

Marty, if you're willing to try it, pm me your address and I'll get you a check.
And, thanks a bunch.


----------



## bandit571

LOW BRIDGE!!

While trying to carry that sheet of plywood up the stairs….floor joist nailed the top of me head…hard. About knocked me back down the steps….

After a lot of fussing, and cussing….back of the pantry is done. Used the saw bench on the back porch to cut the plywood to size….Pics when I can…

Hmmm….that's going to leave a mark….not enough hair on top to soften the blow…..may have to hang a "Hard Hat Area" sign on the shop door…


----------



## bandit571

Saw bench..









Something else to paint…









Back of the pantry ( only the wall will see this…)









And…what we are replacing….









Head hurts…...nap a nap…


----------



## Gene01

Ouch!


----------



## bandit571

saw stars, now have a nasty bump on the head…neck is sore, too. Need NAP…..


----------



## bandit571

Just had a seaky little shower come through….stinks, too…must have come from Marty's neck of the woods…

Just enough to spot the dust on the car hoods…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Same here too Bandit, so expect more of the same to come thru there.


----------



## mojapitt

New coffee table top. Haven't decided what the base will look like yet.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just got home from the store and can I just say grocery shopping sucks. Did get a pack of three filet mignon 1 1/4# for $10 pretty happy with that considering the ribeye and sirloin was 8 and 9 a pound. Wife left me alone in the meat department so steaks,sausage,burger,ham and turkey made it to the basket. Moved about 1000# of scrap this morning(a friends 69 ford f100 ranger that he is cutting up). I can't imagine how they moved around such a heavy vehicle. Just the stripped block weighs more then one of my honda motors with the tranny attached.


----------



## diverlloyd

Top turned out very nice monte.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Love rhubarb and strawberry pie. Haven t had any in years, though. Rhubarb doesn t grow around here. And, I guess it doesn t ship well either. None of the groceries carry it.
> But, Phyllis did put up 35 lbs of peaches last week. And, the black berries will be ready to pick in a few weeks. So, life is good. Still like to have some rhubarb, though.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

We just planted I think 5 more plants of rhubarb and if I can find a way to send some over night I will let me know.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Arlin.


----------



## bandit571

Nap didn't help much..

Thunderstorms rolling through, now

Pantry has been moved to it's new home, and loaded up.

Wondering IF I should go and get this head checked out…....


----------



## mojapitt

Tip of the day, before you flick a dustpan full of sawdust out the door of the shop, know where your wife is. Because some people have no sense of humor.


----------



## Gene01

> Tip of the day, before you flick a dustpan full of sawdust out the door of the shop, know where your wife is. Because some people have no sense of humor.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


----------



## CFrye

Oh, Monte! I thought you were gonna say 'Know which way the wind is blowing'!


----------



## mudflap4869

No strawberry/rhubarb pie for you tonight? My mom made the best in the world when I was a kid. But I hadn't had any for more than 40 years, when I asked an owner of e restaurant to bake me one. $20, and it was horrible. She admitted that she had never heard of them before I asked her for one. I am quite sure she will never be asked to make another one. Her entire staff agreed that her one try was more than enough.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, wind direction and her location are probably both critical info.


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Humor is different for each person I think.

Way too hot here. About 70 earlier then we decided to get the bike out since I will be gone for awhile. Was upper 80's up high and 95 down by the river. Just like riding in a blast furnace. We had a good ride, 164 miles was enough today. Here is the view we had to look at most of the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a ski area mark?


----------



## mojapitt

3 faces of the table


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the only thing I could think of was the scene from the big lebowski where they are spreading Donnie's ashes. One of my favorite movies. Also my peach cobbler is very good I left the skin on the peaches so it has a bit of tartness along with the sweetness.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Walter, why is everything a travesty with you?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill is in the wrong thread again


----------



## CFrye

What are the finishes on #2 and #3?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill is in the wrong thread again
> 
> - Monte Pittman


AJ brought up the Big Lebowski.


----------



## mojapitt

Ah, I haven't seen the movie


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, #2 is with Danish Oil and #3 is Walnut stain as requested by the customer.


----------



## Festus56

Bill that is the Red Lodge ski area in the first picture. You need to ski there sometime.


----------



## bandit571

They did a ct scan of the head…and found nothing…

Neck strained, BIG bump on top of the head, might be a concussion in there. vicadin in effect. Being a weeble as I walk ain't fun, have a headache as bad as some of the hangovers I've had….

Begiining o think shop time on Sundays is a bad idea…..along with mondays….


----------



## Gene01

My last CT scan confirmed nothing was there, too. Phyl said "see, I told you so". Smart alec woman.

If you keep this up, you'll be down to Wednesdays after 13:00 and before 16:00.


----------



## mudflap4869

> They did a ct scan of the head…and found nothing…
> - bandit571


My grandpa used to say that I was an accident waiting to happen. Now I do believe that Bandit has earned that title. I will gladly cede the honor.
Monte I really like the second one, but not the third so much.


----------



## bandit571

Went to put the keys away when we got home from the ER…...found the corner of a cabinet with the head…....can't take me anywhere, I guess

4 hour workday, one day per week…....that is a schedule I could have liked back in the day….but, then I'd have been in Congress….


----------



## mojapitt

I don't care for stain, but the tabletop looks good. The Danish Oil's only purpose is so I can show people what it looks like without stain.I have a bigger version of this table coming up next that I think will be really cool.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, there's a lot of places that I need to ski sometime. I'll add that to my list.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Question the music Matt


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Actually, this is a Monday that I need to go back to work to rest up from the weekend.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I'm not big on stained pine, either. But, what does it look like now that its dried?


----------



## mojapitt

I will take a picture of it when it's lacquered.


----------



## ssnvet

So… do you think the rain will hurt the rhubarb?

Sorry, I couldn't resist :^p

I have a top secret project under works for the Shindig…. Hmmm…. what could it be?


----------



## Gene01

I make a concoction of Watco and oil based, non urethane varnish. (McCloskys Man O War) . 
If I want dark, I apply a coat of Watco dark walnut first. Then, a mix of 50/50 Watco and varnish. The succeeding coats are 70/30 varnish to Watco. Then, top coat with straight varnish.
I like it because you can control the build and stain intensity. Plus, it's a wipe on. Also, the use of Spar varnish throughout makes for a really durable finish.
Of course, clear Watco can be used in the mix if darkening isn't required or, if the work is pre stained.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…


----------



## DonBroussard

I am sorry to have to miss the Shenandoah Shindig this summer. Nannette and I will be celebrating her birthday and our 37th anniversary of June 13 in Branson. I am mostly sorry that I won't get to meet some of the other Nubbers whom I have not yet met. Y'all have fun!

Bandit-Maybe the Boss will get you a bicycle helmet or a hardhat for Father's Day. Sorry to hear that your classes at the School of Hard, Pointed Knocks are so difficult.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hang a sign in front of that helmet *DUCK!*. Our boy is a non-learner. Change his name to KNOT HEAD.


----------



## Gene01

It only hurts til it stops.


----------



## bandit571

Gene: just a suggestion…...get a Hawk….they love gophers for lunch…


----------



## mojapitt

I think we need a Randy update again.


----------



## bandit571

No Gophers here….we have "Security" for that..









1/2 of the "Team", and 








the other 1/2.

The Boss has the pantry moved into place, and loaded up..









Hmmm…note to self…do not spray paint on a windy day…









Ooops…. Deck plates for the Langdon #75. Need to be RED..









Have a bunch of bolts that need cleaned up…









As long as I can see them.

Randy who?


----------



## mojapitt

I need another table in the shop


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte how do you like your new floor.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Randy….who's Randy?


----------



## bandit571

That Mountain Dew Thief?

The Triple Hs are here…HOT Humid and Hazy….I don't do heat very well…...


----------



## bandit571

Bolts are now shined up, and sitting in a bit of 3in1 oil, to keep them that way..
Feet for the mitre box are still tacky. have the ain frame painted…..will let it dry overnight.

Count down to the Shindig…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I "havahart" because I just trapped a raccoon on my deck and drove it down the road to set it free.


----------



## mojapitt

Darn nice of you Bill. I don't think that would have happened here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, that's his only free pass.


----------



## CFrye

Cute lil varmit.


----------



## Gene01

No heart here. Bombed all active holes and sealed them. When it gets light, we'll assess the results and prepare the after action report.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Gene, my dad used the gopher gassers. Seemed to work very well.


----------



## mojapitt

1 week left to get things finished up before heading to Virginia. Adventure awaits.


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning world
> 
> Gene, my dad used the gopher gassers. Seemed to work very well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Here's what we used.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was cute Candy. I expected it t be hissing and snarling, but none of that. It was just scared.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

I've got a medium and a large Have-A-Heart trap and have caught just about every type of critter there is in these parts, with exception of a Fisher Cat or a Coyote…. I drive them all to NH, where they can have political asylum and "Live Free or Die". But not mice… I hate mieces to pieces!

My old boss used to take critters he caught in the Have-A-Heart trap and toss the trap in the pond to "see if they would float". That never sat well with me, as a bullet seamed more humane.


----------



## Gene01

As a kid, my uncle gave me the onerous task of drowning a litter of puppies. I will *never ever *do that again. That was 65 years ago and, it still haunts me.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I need a bigger trap to catch the fox and coyote that have been getting my chickens. Then again there's no shortage of coyotes around here.

Gene, thats horrible. Sorry you had to do that. I forgive you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- You should bring some of your tools you may have for sale to the Shindig. Some of us may want to buy some, and that may also help finance your trip?


----------



## rhybeka

Well, it appears yours truly has lost/misplaced her second wedding band. Good intentions had me take it off yesterday before I went to Whits since I knew I was going to be sanding/painting. but it appears I did not put it where my memory says I did - nor any other place. Apparently I'm not meant to wear one. /sigh/

@Bandit I may need your assistance re-assembling the one Ham gave me two years ago. I have it in pieces and cleaned up for the most part, oh - I'll have to ask Whit to weld the one piece back together again. I'd like to finally get to use the sucker 

Going to hit 90 here by next Monday. I'm honestly just hoping we won't be melting in VA!


----------



## Gene01

Saw one gopher on the reconnaissance foray. Emerged from one hole and ducked into another. Bombed both. Heard him chittering as I stuck the bomb in his entry.
Saw no other signs of activity. Vigilance is the word. There will be no truce.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I went to the shop intent on doing something. Found my newer planes on the bench and had nowhere to put them, so built a little shelf unit with scraps. Trouble is…..not much extra room on it.

Beka, get a silicone ring like I wear to work. Then you don't have to take it off. Keep a nice one at home for special occasions.


----------



## mojapitt

> Saw one gopher on the reconnaissance foray. Emerged from one hole and ducked into another. Bombed both. Heard him chittering as I stuck the bomb in his entry.
> Saw no other signs of activity. Vigilance is the word. There will be no truce.
> 
> - Gene Howe


You really need Bill Murray to help with this.


----------



## mojapitt

I wanted to leave early today and work in my shop. The boss decided that I would attend a construction meeting late in the day. Responsibility sucks.


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill I have a Qualo ring but it's at home on the table. I wanted to look nice for some reason yesterday…obviously my ring loss has made me decide that was a very dumb idea anyway


----------



## bandit571

Second coat of black is drying in the sun on the Mitre box frame…..yep, missed a few spots the first time around.

the feet/legs on the frame are now dry….

May get to reassemble the mitre box this evening…IF the paint dries….

Hmmm, IF I get this looking too good, I may want to keep it…..


----------



## bigblockyeti

I had something digging 2" - 2 1/2" holes in the yard 3 or 4 years ago so I used a propane cylinder for a plumbers torch to displace the air from the tunnels so whatever it was would suffocate. Then I thought if there were air pockets it might not work so just to be sure I hit one of the holes with a jet of flaming WD-40 as I didn't want to be too close just in case. As it turns out, there was apparently a near perfect air/fuel ratio in all the tunnels as small whoosh followed by just a little flame came out of the ground in a couple dozen different area in a ~15' radius. Never did find out what it was, but it hasn't happened again.


----------



## bandit571

"Chipmunks roasting on an open fire…"


----------



## mudflap4869

Great Pyrenees dogs just love to kill coyotes. They are also escape artists.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do you trap a Great Pyrenees?


----------



## Gene01

> How do you trap a Great Pyrenees?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Is that a geographical question?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..might be about ready..









With the saw, and..









Without that "mile long" saw. Looks a little better than it did?


----------



## rhybeka

Ring has been located, thankfully.

Looks good, Bandit!


----------



## CharlesNeil

any Wood Whoreders coming to the shindig..if so keep your trunks empty , you will go home happy , happy ,happy


----------



## CFrye

Charles, we are bringing the pick up truck! ;-P
Looks beautiful, Bandit!
Nice display, Bill. 
Glad you found it, Beka. 
I'm supposed to be sleeping. Right.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

I really like it. I wish I knew how to use them right since I never had one before.

Gene

My wife said you will have some from the next batch in a week.


----------



## mudflap4869

73 years ago today. *D-DAY.* No words to say more.


----------



## bandit571

Arlin, think "Hand Powered Chop SAw"

You set the angle you want to cut…like a simple crosscut, and handsaw the cut..









Or you can set angle angle up to 45 degrees…









I can't do compound mitre cuts too well, involves a few wedges to set and hold a board in place. You can cut crown molding with these saws. The #2246 mitre box I have, has stock holders, so you can sit the crown molding at the angle needed. Since you saw crown upside down, the holders will hold the "top" edge of the molding. You can do a simple 90 cut, or a mitre cut.


----------



## bandit571

All those islands in the Pacific Theatre also had their D-Days…....Tarawa was about the worst of them….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gene, I use them bombs as well, a bit expensive, but worth it…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

D Day…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been playing with some different door styles, a combo of shaker, beaded, and raised panel. I enjoy a good punishment…..


----------



## ssnvet

Tonight's big project was to dial in an Incra miter gage that has given me fits in the past. As soon as I'd get it set perfect it would shift from the torque of tightening the screws. But tonight, I think I mastered it.

I also changed a light bulb.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats on the light bulb Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

Need help with idea. This is the table I have started.










The corner sections are like this per customer.










What pattern should be in the center sections?


----------



## bandit571

Maybe think in the terms of Herring bone?


----------



## mojapitt

That's probably the direction I'll go Bandit. Just seeing if there's any cool ideas out there.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure why, but when I saw this tabletop, I thought it looked like a Gene project.


----------



## Gene01

> Not sure why, but when I saw this tabletop, I thought it looked like a Gene project.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'd go stark raving mad.

This is more my style.


----------



## Doe

Morning y'all. I'm getting ready to pull out for Virginia this weekend. I've been practicing Ranger packing but it's a good thing I don't want to be a ranger when I grow up - I'd never pass the packing exam. Mind you, I stopped when I realized that there was no way that I'd refold the dirty laundry so why bother in the first place?

We're looking forward to driving the Blue Ridge Parkway for a few days before the shindig; there are some amazing sights we want to see.


----------



## Doe




----------



## mudflap4869

*VERTIGO!* Dang Monte, ya sneaked that one in on me. 
Happy Trails to ya Doe.


----------



## rhybeka

Have fun Doe! Ya'll drive safely  it's a gorgeous drive- even more so in the fall!

hi, my name is Becky and I'm a wood hoarder. @Charles - my truck bed will be empty unless the tent is up. 

I'm about ready to mount the SN's table saw rails to my saw. Whit helped me get the last cut made last night. I'm still scratching my head on the back rails though. I'm guessing I'll need them so I'm not 1/8" off at the back, but the mounting thing for the blade cover/pawls/etc has me stumped.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, here's the top with lacquer


----------



## CharlesNeil

still sort of at a loss of what we need to do and /or provide.. thus far brought the grill in and thought about sweeping the floor .. far as I have gotten..


----------



## Gene01

Hope your customers are happy. Hate to see that BKP stained.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the table I am building now has the same pattern, but won't be stained. Just gotta figure out the center section.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, you swept the floor?


----------



## CharlesNeil

no Monte..I said I was thinking about it ..Im allergic to brooms and electricity 
Havent had much time .its been crazy busy around here


----------



## mojapitt

I am trying to get some of my different woods shipped to you to play with. Maybe a few folks can take some home.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
right now in the shop we have some Mahogany , tiger maple ,cherry flame birch .. and then poplar and plain white maple and some walnut .. 
We dont keep alot in the shop due to space, but i bring in what i need as needed


----------



## mojapitt

I am hoping to ship BKP and cottonwood. I don't get to harvest those fancy woods.


----------



## mojapitt

I may send a piece of my honeylocust also. So I can explain one of my problems with it.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, a ray pattern might work. Say, 8 rays.


----------



## CharlesNeil

sounds good monte


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles I wouldn't worry about the floor - besides, sawdust makes good firestarters for the grill


----------



## mojapitt

Shhhhh. Don't talk about fire. Marty might be listening.


----------



## CharlesNeil

not to worry Beka .. its a renewable resource around here .. got a bank full of it .. cept we call it mulch .. had that debate with the county .. they agreed


----------



## mojapitt

Because I deal with rough lumber, planer shavings are my big deal here. Dust collected emptied monthly about 40 gallons in 55 gallon bag. Planer shavings 10-12, 55 gallon bags a month. Can't give it away. Usually just spread it in the fields.


----------



## Gene01

On my trips to town, I drive by a guy's house who regularly has 5 or 6 33 gal. Trash bags full of shavings for sale @ $6.50 per. Go by a few days later and, they're gone. Somebody's buying them. Probably for gardens. Hope it's not walnut.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe for Gopher Beds?


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning, fellow humans and Randy….. 60 degrees outside….need a coat today….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> still sort of at a loss of what we need to do and /or provide.. thus far brought the grill in and thought about sweeping the floor .. far as I have gotten..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


All you need to provide is the space and somewhere to cook. I'm not sure what arrangements have been made to go out and buy the food, but if we need to go shopping when we get there, we can.

Does Bob Kloes still sell wood kits for your Bombe Box? I'm thinking of making one for a video sometime.


----------



## mudflap4869

If I spread my sawdust on the dirt road, will it help keep the dust down? About 15 feet from the shop.


----------



## mudflap4869

If I spread my sawdust on the dirt road, will it help keep the dust down? About 15 feet from the shop.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy ..i think Bob does.. however I have the tiger maple one ready to glue up I did in the Pbs Pilot.. if ya want it


----------



## CharlesNeil

got a grill and hot plate ( 2 burner0 .. one side is gas the other charcoal and a gas burner maybe another charcoal grill is needed .. not sure


----------



## StumpyNubs

Charles- That'd be very generous of you, thanks!


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, how thick of material for the Bombe box?


----------



## ssnvet

Charles…

If Murphy haunts your cookouts, like he does mine, you might want to have an extra LPG ball on site. Ice? and a few coolers? Paper plates, napkins? Plastic forks and spoons? Solo cups? a big trash can?

What's the weather looking like?


----------



## CharlesNeil

will have all of that Matt.. could use some xtra coolers ..and chairs ..


----------



## rhybeka

I can bring three chairs, my weber, and some extra charcoal. I may even be able to fit an extra cooler in. As long as I can empty the truck bed to set the tent up, I'm good


----------



## Cricket

Is the event this weekend or next weekend?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte .. about 1 1/4 strong .. but 1 1/4 does fine .photo on way to you.


----------



## CFrye

Next weekend, Cricket. We are bringing chairs and at least one cooler.


----------



## mojapitt

I am bringing a Russian who wants to cook. Does that count?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Becka no problem


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte what does the cook want for pots and pans .. does she have a menu ???


----------



## mojapitt

I will try to get an idea this afternoon and let you know Charles. You don't have to worry about her leaving a mess either, has has tendencies [extreme tendandcies) towards being a clean-freak.

Story, when she went to salon with my mother after arriving, she got hair trimmed and styled. The stylist walked away for a couple minutes. When she came back, my wife had swept the floor and was in the process of cleaning her countertop and sink.

Somehow, she puts up with me. It must be hard for her sometimes.


----------



## mojapitt

I know a couple things that I would like to have her prepare, but we'll see.


----------



## ssnvet

I can bring a couple coolers and an extra chair.


----------



## mojapitt

Another love letter from a new member. I think I will send her (?) A picture of Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

I want y'all to know that the picture doesn't do this justice. The color is much uglier in real life.


----------



## bandit571

Ah…...B. S. Yellow?

Needed an afternoon-ish NAP today…...not much else going on.


----------



## mudflap4869

I once saw that in a diaper.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Check out the growth in this caltopia…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's really odd Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

The limb is about 16'' in diameter and the entire thing has grown like this all the way up…..


----------



## mojapitt

That's a keeper Marty. Gotta be something you can make from it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a crazy caltopia…...wait…what's a caltopia?


----------



## mojapitt

I blame watching Charles Neil videos for Bombe meeting Beetle Kill Pine


----------



## mojapitt

Worked on another kitchen island tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Double post, my fingers stuttered


----------



## mojapitt

I figured he mentioned Catalpa


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna do some repairs to an Ethan Allen desk top. There's some scratches and dent thru the finish. Any guesses to what the finish may be. Lacquer perhaps. I'm thinking of lightly sanding the whole thing and spraying a coat or two on top. Any other thoughts.


----------



## mojapitt

For commercial furniture, I would guess spray lacquer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got a new auction to bid on. Could get expensive, but a bunch of great stuff. I'm resisting to bid on clamps. I don't need more clamps…..yet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> For commercial furniture, I would guess spray lacquer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Which should be a good thing because it will burn in, right?


----------



## mojapitt

> I m resisting to bid on clamps. I don t need more clamps
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Says no woodworker ever


----------



## mojapitt

Fresh pies tonight


----------



## mojapitt

Russians make their pies single -serving. She wants to make her pancakes at Charles place. With meat or fruit. Their pancakes are basically our crepes.


----------



## 000

> For commercial furniture, I would guess spray lacquer.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Which should be a good thing because it will burn in, right?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Lacquer coats will burn into each other. 
Make sure you get all the waxes that may be on it off. If you don't you can get some fish eye.
I usually clean real good with denatured alcohol then sand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks jbay. I doubt there's any wax on it, but I will be sure to clean with DA first.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you can overnight a pie to me Monte. What kind are they?


----------



## mojapitt

This one is apricot. Last one was blackberry. She also made them with cabbage (Russian thing).


----------



## bandit571

Trying to decide which to keep, and which to haul to the shindig

The Stanely #358 Mitre Box and saw…or
The Millers Falls Langdon ACME No.75 with saw…

Or….Stanley No. 2246 Mitre Box with a 4"x 24" saw….

I intend to keep just one of the three in the shop…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

She looks to be an awesome good and baker for sure. Yep Russia is REALLY big on cabbage and even more so then the Germans.

Do not eat to much of the sweet treats Monte when you get to over weight she will no longer cook for you. lol


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Whit uses Lacquer or Poly once it's sanded down - multiple coats of course. too bad about the dent through or it would be a much easier job.

@Monte that's a lot of work baking those individually 

Alright…gotta get on writing this self assessment thing for work. ugh.


----------



## Cricket

LumberJocks.com sent a couple hundred bucks to help with food cost again, for the event.

Now, I am sitting here craving a grilled burger! LOLOL


----------



## Cricket

When y'all get to the Shindig, please sign and date the back of the banner with permanent marker before you leave. Someone will need to hang on to the banner when it is all done, to take with to the next event to sign every year until we run out of room.


----------



## Gene01

Bill, would you want to try the damp cloth and hot iron trick to raise that dent?


----------



## mojapitt

I believe that Arlin is already making arrangements for next year's event in the heartland.


----------



## Cricket

> I believe that Arlin is already making arrangements for next year s event in the heartland.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sounds good!


----------



## mojapitt

He's probably planning barbecue ribs over a black walnut fire.


----------



## CFrye

Charles, we thought of another 'gotta have' at the shindig…music! CD player will work. 
Someone to massage necks/shoulders sore from travel would be great too! ;-P

Mom is getting a chemical stress test this morning. 3 pokes to get her IV. That's about average for her. She says I'm mean when I tell her to drink more fluids. I'm thinking Cracker Barrel when we are done. Jim is with me. He's asleep in the chair next to me, occasionally snoring.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's Charles grill setup. Everyone thing it'll work?


----------



## bandit571

Should do for Breakfast…


----------



## bandit571

Morning..

Name for the Sign…..I can have two:

Bellefontaine….or..

Blue Jacket's Town. Seems the war chief Blue Jacket had his "hometown" here, LOT of Shawnees around here. 
The Greeneville Treaty Line is just north of here.

Maybe put both names on the sign?


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for reminding me. Haven't done a sign yet.


----------



## Doe

B, double E, double R, U N complete.

The bad news is that they don't make Molson Golden or Brador any more. This is what you're getting: Molson Canadian and Molson XXX. Alcohol levels are 5% and 7.3% and I hope that will be satisfactory. Let me know if there's anything else that you want.

Gene, I'll get the fancy Fin du Monde beer for you next year unless someone's stopping by the mesa to do a quick delivery. Let me know.


----------



## bandit571

Out of BKP, right?


----------



## Doe

Are we doing the draw thing this year for stuff we bring?


----------



## ssnvet

Marty… you may be able to make something pretty out of that, but I wouldn't use it for anything structural…. I'm guessing it's big time reaction wood and will move on you after being cut.

How big is the sign supposed to be?


----------



## rhybeka

I have a bluetooth speaker I can bring along if ya'll can use your phones to hook to it for music.

The few things I'm bringing I just want to have good homes - no need for a drawing. 

Just in case creativity doesn't strike I'm lumping myself onto Bandit's sign since I'm coming from his house


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I ll get the fancy Fin du Monde beer for you next year unless someone s stopping by the mesa to do a quick delivery. Let me know.
> 
> - Doe


Thank you, Doe. I'm not picky about beer. I haven't had a Canadian beer, I didn't like. Unlike some of the swill brewed down here.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> He s probably planning barbecue ribs over a black walnut fire.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Make that poison oak roots. lol
Yep next year will be the same time as the College world series so anyone can go there also.

College World Series: Saturday, June 16 through Tuesday/Wednesday, June 26/27 So I was thinking June 15-16 or June 22-23 What does everyone think.


----------



## mojapitt

Hey Charles, do your neighbors know we're coming?


----------



## CharlesNeil

na.. i dont ask permission.. we dont have much in the way of neighbors .. We will have bail money available


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaaay! cause - we need bailed out!


----------



## ssnvet

Charles… will the smoking lamp be lit?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I may try to do that Gene, but the scratch is worse than the dents.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> That s a crazy caltopia…...wait…what s a caltopia?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The treeia with the wormias…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got some new shaper knives in the mail today, was playing with some beaded panels…..


----------



## JL7

> Check out the growth in this caltopia…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That might be covfefe…...better check…...


----------



## bandit571

This Saturday morning…there will be the annual parking lot yard sale out at the old Super Foods Wharehouse….Spartan Finch, now. The people that work there get together once a year for the sale.

0700 - ? Might be worth the drive up my way?


----------



## boxcarmarty

JEFF!!! Huh???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Who's fefe???


----------



## bandit571

Thinking I may need a large tub, to haul a few things to the Shindig…..Like a pair of Mitre Boxes…..


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty….that's the question!


----------



## boxcarmarty

It was catalpa before it hit the ground…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's up Jeffv?


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm thinking about bagging and tagging it and turning some on the lathe…..


----------



## JL7

Just chuggin' along Bill, work is crazy busy and a bit of puttering in the shop…....got some bike miles on, but the heat and sun are a factor! Too hot here now..


----------



## JL7

Ordered a few ceramic bearings to make a few fidget spinners….hard maple and they out spin the plastic ones 4:1….

A fun diversion…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the heat is coming here. Yuk. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about making one too. What bearings did you get?


----------



## JL7

They are kind of spendy:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JKBUR1Q/ref=ohauidetailpageo04s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bandit571

Texas Bandsaw was having a stall problem…...Motor hummmed, breaker popped. Fiddled for a while, finally got the motor to run without the belt…...non-pulley end has a shaft cover…..something had lodged in side it. Got that knocked out, motor runs fine, now. Wood for the sign has been cut. Will paint the thing RED, then black letters for the names & miles. That was it for the wood working today.


----------



## JL7

This is the latest rev….not much wood between your fingers and the router bit…..


----------



## mojapitt

With a coat of epoxy on it, it's not quite as ugly


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's awesome Jeff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHAIR CONTEST: If we're still planning to give out some prizes for the chair contest, maybe we need to see the entries so we can judge them? Since not all of the judges are attending, we really need to do the judging this weekend if we're going to do the prizes at Charles' house. Right?*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately I will not be attending. Can I still enter if I'm not there?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Bill- Yes, of course. If a winner isn't there to get his/her prize, we will make other arrangements to get it to them.


----------



## Gene01

Here's my entry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Stumpy. I'll miss meeting you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do we send in our entries? I may need to take more picture, better pictures. I'll detail the flaws too.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I request that you don't post pictures of the flaws on your chair. I am no longer in possession of the one I made and can't do the same.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I think we need some more photos, Gene. Some close-ups?

Bill- Just post them on this thread.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My chair is at my wife's office. I will have her take some more photos tomorrow. 
Ok Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't do any adequate job of carving the armrests and rockers. My headrest lacked imagination. Joints are "ok", but nothing to beat your chest over. I learned an enormous amount doing them. I am very glad I did.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The arm rests were my weak point too.


----------



## ssnvet

Looking good guys. My Morris Chair is still a fig newton of my imagination.


----------



## bandit571

I would bring mine along, but not enough room to haul it both ways…sooooo









The Boss doesn't like the "Anti-roll-over-backwards" on the ends of the rockers…..may trim those off. 









Just a slat back rocker….









Has a Walnut wedge to lock the armrest in place.

Boss bought a cushion set for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's what I have. Spalted silver maple and walnut, plus a tiny bit of white oak. Back slats are 4 layers, walnut on front and back and maple inside. Rockers are 5 layers, bottom layer is white oak, 3 maples in middle and walnut on top. Seat is coopered. Never do that again. Headrest is just cut on an arc.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I will get some more close ups of my rocking chair also.


----------



## boxcarmarty

My chair is still a few parts in a pile, I'm gonna need another year or two…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Another 90° day. No rain.


----------



## Gene01

These are all I've got.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy,

about 2 blocks down the road is a truck stop..just across the street is a double wide that advertises massages for 55.00 an hour ..( serious) ... never been there ..perhaps we can get mudflap to go check it out ..


----------



## mojapitt

I have never gone for a massage. $55 an hour, ain't gonna happen.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I really like your chairs. Still on the list for me.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I really like your chairs. Still on the list for me.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Thanks, Monte. They're fun to build. Crossed off my list.



> Candy,
> 
> about 2 blocks down the road is a truck stop..just across the street is a double wide that advertises massages for 55.00 an hour ..( serious) ... never been there ..perhaps we can get mudflap to go check it out ..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Ya got me rethinking about not making the trip.

Dr. appt today. Wife gave me a shopping list, too. Looks like my day is shot.


----------



## bandit571

For those that still work….it's FRIDAY!

Morning fellow Humans and Randy….


----------



## mudflap4869

I am afraid that it might be BIG ED that would be working me over in the trailer park. Can I take Monte as my body guard?


----------



## mojapitt

> I am afraid that it might be BIG ED that would be working me over in the trailer park. Can I take Monte as my body guard?
> 
> - mudflap4869


I'll go. Always like a good laugh.


----------



## mojapitt

I am leaving if he starts a body to body massage though.


----------



## 000

Sorry to ruin all your chances guys. :>/


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have never gone for a massage. $55 an hour, ain t gonna happen.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

My Chiropractor has a massage therapist and that is what she charges per hour and she is fantastic at getting the back, back in shape.


----------



## rhybeka

yeah -my chair is still just on paper :\ bleh. I have the wood cut for a saw bench though! two of them actually :\


----------



## ssnvet

Re. the chair competition… were the two categories Maloof style and Morris style?

Tonight is Mary's HS graduation and she is coming home for an overnight "pass". They are doing an all night Project Graduation event, starting at the bowling alley, until 2 a.m. and then going on a river cruise dance party until daylight. We told Mary (who was ineligible to do a walk in the park pass 2 weeks ago because of her low blood pressure) That she could go to the bowling alley until ~ midnight. Somehow, the councilor told her she could go on the "boat ride" (likely not knowing what it was all about) and now Mary is all in a tiff because we're wrecking her graduation. This, while my wife has bent over backwards just to get her home to walk across the stage and get her diploma (school wanted doctors release, etc…). Words can not describe how exasperated we are.


----------



## CharlesNeil

going to costco tomorrow to get some stuff.. charcoal and paper stuff .. burger , dogs and so forth .. any request


----------



## CharlesNeil

would a rocker qualify as a chair


----------



## mojapitt

I think we need Stumpy to restate categories. I thought there was Maloof rocker, other rocker, and Morris/Maloof chairs. But I am not completely sure.

I still think we need a dining chair throw down. I need to build some, might as well be for a purpose.


----------



## rhybeka

@Charles I just bought a bag of hickory chips last week - want me to bring them along? otherwise no requests - sounds good!


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure Charles, pretty much everything goes good with sawdust.


----------



## CharlesNeil

sure Beka.. i got alot of species here but no hickory .. lets give it a go…

ever heard of using "bubinga" , no joke .. will explain when you are here


----------



## mojapitt

Not bubinga, but my wife went and grabbed some of my black walnut last year. Caused a little stress in the shop.


----------



## CharlesNeil

got it monte.. but its about 20" wide and some 8/4 … let me think on this


----------



## firefighterontheside

Charles, what do you know about refinishing an Ethan Allen desk? I need to fix a desk top. Hoping to use lacquer and have it burn in.


----------



## CharlesNeil

WELLL .. Ed my part time help .. worked for Ethan Allen for 20 years .. finish is definately lacquer .. the color is a layered one , meaning its a dye then a stain.. if your coming to the shindig .. bring it.. be willing to bet good money we can match it and get the dent out ..


----------



## bandit571

I think I need to build one of these…..someday….maybe


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, maybe grab a bottle of 1954 French Rosé for Stumpy


----------



## mojapitt

Good idea Bandit. Just a chair design that challenges our comfort zones.


----------



## ssnvet

It's 45 min to quittin' time on Friday…. you can't wipe this smile off of my face.


----------



## mojapitt

> It s 45 min to quittin time on Friday…. you can t wipe this smile off of my face.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Oh yeah? Think of Jim naked


----------



## bandit571

Spoilsport…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I won't be there Charles, but thanks for the info. My buddy doesn't want to put too much into it since he got it cheap on CL, but if it's lacquer I should be able to make it presentable. I will be working at the fire department on mandatory OT that day.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I think we need Stumpy to restate categories. I thought there was Maloof rocker, other rocker, and Morris/Maloof chairs. But I am not completely sure.
> 
> I still think we need a dining chair throw down. I need to build some, might as well be for a purpose.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We did have categories, but when it was clear we wouldn't have at least two entries in each catagory (so that nobody won by default) we decided to combine them all into one catagory: Chairs. We'll pick three winners.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have never gone for a massage. $55 an hour, ain t gonna happen.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


$55 isn't expensive at all around where I live. My wife pays more than that for a massage. Of course, that's from a trained massage therapist, in a chiropractor's office, not a double-wide


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Oh yeah? Think of Jim naked
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm flattered, Monte. But in the future, try to think of me with at least a pair of underwear on. Clean ones, if possible.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*ANY MORE CHAIR ENTRIES?* We'll wait through the weekend to be sure everyone gets their photos in. If there's someone you know was going to enter, lease send them a PM.

*CHAIR PHOTOS:* Please provide the best ones you can. Closeups are a plus. If there's a feature on the chair you are proud of, such as the joinery, etc., give us a closeup so we can consider that.


----------



## 000

> *ANY MORE CHAIR ENTRIES?* We ll wait through the weekend to be sure everyone gets their photos in. If there s someone you know was going to enter, lease send them a PM.
> 
> *CHAIR PHOTOS:* Please provide the best ones you can. Closeups are a plus. If there s a feature on the chair you are proud of, such as the joinery, etc., give us a closeup so we can consider that.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Obviously you know mine was just posted for humor…(or attempted humor)
First chair I ever made, I was 17


----------



## StumpyNubs

I figured, since the photo looked like it was taken in the 70's.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I assumed it was humor as I too recognized the era, but I'm impressed they are chairs you actually made.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes, I should know this, but what size are the signs supposed to be?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> *ANY MORE CHAIR ENTRIES?* We ll wait through the weekend to be sure everyone gets their photos in. If there s someone you know was going to enter, lease send them a PM.
> 
> *CHAIR PHOTOS:* Please provide the best ones you can. Closeups are a plus. If there s a feature on the chair you are proud of, such as the joinery, etc., give us a closeup so we can consider that.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Mine was posted earlier and I can not get to my daughters house to take more for a week.


----------



## bandit571

Have an early wake up in the morning…..0700 is a parking lot FULL of yardsale vendors, employees that work there have their annual sale.

1030 have to be at my Mom's place…we have a funeral to attend….my 94 yr old Aunt.

Later?


----------



## mojapitt

Using 10' bar clamps


----------



## mojapitt

Otherwise it's looking pretty good


----------



## Gene01

That is super nice monte. Did you do the install? 
What finish is on that gorgeous top?


----------



## theoldfart

My condolences Bandit, 94 is a good run. My mom passed last year at 95.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mine was posted earlier and I can not get to my daughters house to take more for a week.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Can you tell me what post # on this thread they were on so I can find them?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*What do you guys/gals think about everyone who is entering the chair contest posts their chair as a project on Lumberjocks? That would make them easier to access for comparing and discussing by the judges, and it would give Cricket something back for the $200 she arranged for our shindig. Any objections?*


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, 7 coats of spray lacquer and yes I did the install. Not fond of that part.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine was already posted. I believe that Bandit, Gene and Bill did also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mine was already posted. I believe that Bandit, Gene and Bill did also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Posted as a project? Can you give me a link?


----------



## bandit571

Mine even made Editor's Choice way back when…....


----------



## mojapitt

Posted as projects


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mine even made Editor s Choice way back when…....
> 
> - bandit571


Can I have a link?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Posted as projects
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You have a lot of projects. Which chair is it?


----------



## mojapitt

I am hurt Stumpy, I thought you hung on every word we print.


----------



## ssnvet

One down, two more to go


----------



## mojapitt

It was tagged on to this one. It's the 2nd chair shown.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, awesome job. She even looks like you, well, ok she's much prettier than you.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am hurt Stumpy, I thought you hung on every word we print.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> </blockquote
> 
> Your project page has better photos than you posted on this thread.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

That island is just fantastic!!!

Stumpy

Here is the post for mine. #20720 posted 05-27-2017 08:22 PM


----------



## bandit571

Mine was way back in 9 JUN 2016…...


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, heres a link to my project page.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's good to see her smiling Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is my project page.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/270258


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Off and running. 4 days to get it together before leaving for Virginia.


----------



## CharlesNeil

ok.. burgers,dogs , eggs, bacon ,bread , charcoal , paper stuff .. in the house 
will figure out what else when every one is here .. will bring an electric skillet and big griddle for eggs and pancakes or whatever .. 
will get condiments and produce friday.. Got lots of bottled water 
If Stumpy wants to drink that green slime stuff .. he is on his own


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit , Sue .. any one got a pretty decent hand saw or 2 or 3.. i need one .. all mine are "new" and about useless .. i dont know how to sharpen a hand saw .. most of my saws use electricity


----------



## mojapitt

I have 2 handsaws. I get tired thinking about using them.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte .. I need them for PBS.. bad shoulders demand if i gotta use one its got to cut " quick fast and in a hurry '

Then they gonna hang on the wall .. LOL


----------



## mojapitt

My shoulders are pretty good. I just don't want to.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Mine are shot ..


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit has to have arms of steel.


----------



## CharlesNeil

used to .. but its been a long road .. making a living doing woodworking , before dovetail jigs , decent table saws . and so forth … takes a toll… man .. the number of dovetail i have cut by hand … got to be in the thousands , tough to drive the saw these days


----------



## CharlesNeil

These days my value lies in what I know more than in what i do .


----------



## mojapitt

Like knowing enough to let someone else run the saw.


----------



## CharlesNeil

na … Ill run the saw .. Im a might particular


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- I only drink imported bottled water with pictures of mountain springs on the label. And I insist that it be chilled to exactly 41-degrees. But I'll swill any kind of beer. I'm not picky.


----------



## mojapitt

When do you get there Stumpy?


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking for mudflap,


----------



## bandit571

Bandit MIGHT have a couple he can spare…









Rip or Crosscut…or one each?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Is that the witch with the snake hair. oooooouuuugggggg


----------



## bandit571

Miss Hydra USA ?


----------



## ssnvet

> But I ll swill any kind of beer. I m not picky.
> - StumpyNubs


Give that man a Blatz or a Coors Light and see if his tastes don't become a little more discriminating

:^p


----------



## bandit571

He was raised on Stroh"s, for crying out loud…..he'd even like Golden Goebel…...

One 8ppi crosscut D-8, and a 5-1/2 ppi Keystone Challenger #6-1/2…....Will get them cleaned up and ready to travel…


----------



## bandit571

Just tested two saws out. Rip takes a couple "pulls" to start, cuts fast after that. The other is a freshly sharpened D-8, 8ppi. I have a 10ppi D-23….but it needs to go get sharpened. Plates are straight, handles are solid. Hardware is shined up. How straight they cut is up to the operator…...be sure to use that index finger to "guide the cut"....BOTH index fingers if you can.

Both saws are around..60+ years old…like me.


----------



## bandit571

It appears that Stumpy is "famous" around here…









Maybe?


----------



## CFrye

> I am thinking for mudflap,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Gummy worm hair-do? 
I bought plans for a rocking chair, EVEN took 'em outta the package and looked at 'em. As far as I got :-/
I will bring the spoke pointer and the hollow auger. Between the lot of us we can maybe manage to fine tune the HA?


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, when do you head out?


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. He said that there has been minor progress for him Carol both. But there's been no digression either. One day at a time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Minor progress is great.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, have you thought of a name for next year's event? Iowa intrusion, Council Bluffs Crusade, Iowa Iditarod?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Iowoodorkers…...


----------



## mojapitt

Iowooders? Kinda works.


----------



## diverlloyd

I ow a intrusion sounds more like a bad adult film.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Iowoodorkers…...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That should have read Iowoodworkers.


----------



## mojapitt

Being dyslexic, I first read it as Iowood dorkers. That's just me.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Um, stay tuned for more information…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Um, stay tuned for more information…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Let me guess, you're pregnant?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Um, stay tuned for more information…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Waiting…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> When do you get there Stumpy?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll be at Charles' place on Friday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Give that man a Blatz or a Coors Light and see if his tastes don t become a little more discriminating
> 
> :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Oh, I've had my share of both. But the real cheap drinker was Mustache Mike (when I was a kid). Blatz, Schlitz, Black Label, Rheingold, Schaefer, Falstaff, Schmidt, Hamm's, and even a Billy Beer or two.

I admit that I have moved on to the finer brews these days. Mostly IPA's. But on a hot day, I'dd drink just about anything.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't seen any Summer Wheat yet this year.


----------



## mojapitt

> I haven t seen any Summer Wheat yet this year.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My brother is growing some.


----------



## mojapitt

How about "Iowoods Retreat"?

Still waiting Marty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoops I got it wrong. It's sunset wheat. Monte, tell your brother thanks anyway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I went auctioning today in search of that ultimate YOU SUCK award, I found a truck and trailer load of hardwood that consist of hickory and oak flooring…..









base and crown molding…..



























several bd foot of cherry…..









Oh, and the best part about it… It cost $4…..


----------



## mojapitt

You succeeded with the "you suck" award.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Does anyone know if a Makita router is worth $6???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm also fighting the anti-rust battle with a blasting cabinet for $45…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Geez…..$4…..you got robbed.


----------



## mojapitt

You passed the "you suck " mark.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes sir that is a big you suck. I missed a couple good auctions today it seems.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHAIR CONTEST ENTRIES- Post them on LumberJocks as a project, and post a link here on this thread. We need them ASAP!*


----------



## StumpyNubs

*If you know someone was planning to enter, please PM them so they know we need their entries!*

And where's Randy these days? Isn't he supposed to be a judge?


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, there's one in Columbus on July 1st that you'll want to attend…..


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I posted mine as a separate project here.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I was going to be nice and let you come teach me cabinet construction.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, I start with the face frame. Maybe I can do a how-to on here sometime…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is mine. 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/270258


----------



## firefighterontheside

This link should lead to the page that has mine, Monte's, Genes and bandits chairs. The only one not there is Arlin's.
http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/6536858/page/424


----------



## diverlloyd

Marty,Columbus Indiana? I didn't see anything on auctionzip. I will be up by Newcastle the 28th of July for a hog roast. I have issues with Columbus we eat at the sirloin stockade there and are miserable the rest of the day. They have to many pies to eat.


----------



## bandit571

Evening…people and Randy( I know he's lurking somewhere…)

Have a bunch of "Toys" to bring along…..trying to figure out HOW to carry them all…..MIGHT have a wooden tote….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Hopefully I can get a bunch done today. Real job screwed up yesterday.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Aj, it's not listed yet, the auctioneer was telling me about it a couple of weeks ago. Carter Lumber bought out a tool rental. One of the items is a DeWalt 15'' planer. I'll keep ya posted on it…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit … yes a rip and a cross cut..


----------



## CharlesNeil

wow.. beer , wine , bourbon… more beer wine and bourbon.. lb of bacon.. loaf of bread.. can of cheese whiz ..

I think we all set


----------



## mojapitt

Only 1 lb of bacon?


----------



## Gene01

Today marks our 46th year of wedded bliss. Celebrated last evening by going to a Sushi place we'd never tried. Excellent fish. Superb Saki. We'll be back.
On the way home, we stopped for peanut butter pie.
This evening, Phyl's sister is hosting a party for us. Grilled Salmon. Mmmmmm. She'll have wine. Lots of wine. 
No pie, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Happy anniversary Gene.

I don't think Charles will be serving Sushi.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Only 1 can of cheese whiz?


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks Marty 
Congrats Gene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning. I'm missing cheese whiz!
Happy anniversary Gene. Today we are going to a 50th party for Cindys aunt and uncle.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, unless mudflap can talk me into calling in sick Wednesday night, we will be leaving Thursday morning and arriving sometime Friday.
Marty, you SUCK-ceeded!



> wow.. beer , wine , bourbon… more beer wine and bourbon.. lb of bacon.. loaf of bread.. can of cheese whiz ..
> 
> I think we all set
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Is that for each?
Happy Anniversary , Phyl & Gene!!



> Iowoodorkers…...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Heeheehee I kinda like it. It fits this bunch of lunatics!


----------



## ssnvet

Happy anniversary Gene & Phyllis…. And best wishes for many more.

Had our first fire pit fire of the season last night and fired up the Tiki torches. The skeeters are absolutely ferocious, but the citronella did the trick. Just pull the wicks up and let em smoke.


----------



## mudflap4869

Poor Phyllis, tolerating that old geezer for so long. But congrats to the both of you.
Matt, that is a good looking date you have there.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch was ( is?) deli-xliced ham, slice of cheese, handful of BBQ chips..all on a couple slices of wheat bread….

Tossed a trash bin down the basement steps….much easier than carrying it down there. Going to fill it up with shavings and haul it to the garden bed. Free Mulch?

There is a Grape vine growing along the back fence row. Have wild Strawberries along a couple fences….but, nothing IN the garden…


----------



## bandit571

Congrats to Gene!

Anyone going past Super DAVE's place? I seem to have a plane he might be able to fix….









Type 11, Stanley N0. 4c…...Has a slight crack….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Dave's not coming to the shindig?


----------



## bandit571

If he is, he can haul that plane back with him…

Clean up done..









All the nasty shavings are gone..









I guess Compost happens….

Need to clean this tote out, and reload..









And see what goodies I can haul to the Shindig…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Does anyone have a guest list?


----------



## mojapitt

Wife's tater patch


----------



## StumpyNubs

*LAST DAY TO GET YOUR CHAIR CONTEST ENTRIES IN!

So far, we have five entries. A lot more than that said they were going to build a chair. I don't want anyone's entry left out!

If you haven't already, post them as a project on LJ's, and put a link on this thread.*


----------



## mudflap4869

Guard them taters with your life. Candy is totally addicted to em. Taters, onions and smoked sausage fried all up together, and she will dang well get her share, no matter who get trampled in the process. ( that is called a run on sentence.) 
Heck she will eat taters any way you fix em, even raw.


----------



## mojapitt

Restaurant near Charles is preparing for us.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte- Which of your chairs are you entering? The light one or the dark one?*


----------



## mojapitt

This is my first one, therefore it's the only one that qualifies


----------



## mojapitt

However, the other one was my best to date.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Why does it have to be your first one to qualify? I didn't know that was a rule.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought it was a rule,


----------



## firefighterontheside

It wasn't a rule, but it was a group of us who hadn't built a chair. We were each gonna build our first chair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just saw the USAF Thunderbirds. One of the most amazing things I've seen to date.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's hard to believe something that big will fly.


----------



## bandit571

> Restaurant near Charles is preparing for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Too late…already ate it all..yesterday…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That looks like the brunch I had this morning. I'm still full. Who knew 3 beers would go so good with breakfast food.


----------



## 000

> Just saw the USAF Thunderbirds. One of the most amazing things I ve seen to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My shop is just a few miles from Nellis AFB
Half the rent I pay is worth it just to see the planes/jets coming and going.
PS: get to watch the Thunderbirds practice all the time. They're Amazing….


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s hard to believe something that big will fly.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I knew the C5 was big, but OMG it's big. Outside they had a list of how many of certain things it can carry. 8 Apache gunships! It's like an airplane hangar in an airplane.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## theoldfart

When they displayed the C5A here they had a number of tour busses inside! Best thing to watch is a Warthog doing its thing. Because they were designed for close in ground support the can turn on a dime. By the time an F15 turns its 30 mile down the road, the A10 could turn in you back yard. An amazing aircraft.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, the A10 wasn't part of the show, but it was neat to see. At one time I wanted to go the AF Academy and fly the Warthog.


----------



## bandit571

Where my Daughter lives, she is right in a approach patterns for Wright-Pat AFB…..east coast air bases send planes here to hide from hurricanes….

Been on the smaller relative of the C-5A…. the C-141…....fun when they "drop" 4000 ft when the auto-pilot kicks out…

Pushing a 22" lawnmower over a very rough yard, trying to mow the grass. ....does not play very well with COPD, and 80/80s ( 80 degrees/80% humidity) Bloody hurts…..can't breathe before, even worse now….


----------



## MadJester

Today I worked on an old friend that was in need of some new direction. This old friend did not know me yet, but I saw a need, so I did speak and listen so that I might learn where I might find a path.

This friend told me of how it was once loved and used to hold the gloves of a fine lady, then later the gloves of a lady fallen from grace. The friend spoke of how it was once treasured for its usefulness, and how it held a place of importance in society, a place that slowly drifted from existence…

After we had spoken for a time I began on my friends path…I toiled and sweat, rekindled long forgotten aches in my bones and smelled again the dust of a hundred years gone by and the dust of lumber that has barely begun to understand the destiny which began in some unknown lumber mill.

I tasted the dust of the ages as it formed a cloud around my being, and watched as it settled on my skin and clothing. Time stood patient…

A new usefulness born, a new purpose to be loved once again…no longer hidden in a dank and dusty basement…no longer destined to be forgotten…

I'll see you all on Friday…could someone send me the address so I don't wander all over Virgina? Thanks!


----------



## bandit571

One of my "jobs" was to call in airstrikes ( 13 F 20) have been around the ranges when that GUN "farts".

The Gunships you can hear coming in time to duck…...you can NOT hear a hog coming…...you will hear a fart, and then a whistle as it leaves.


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that I am not really thrilled with the current project?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, those woods kinda clash. I like the concept and with other wood it wood look better.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…the concept is awesome…maybe it's the color of the wood stain…just seems like it doesn't want to play nice with the bark color


----------



## mojapitt

Another kitchen island top. 50" x 60" with an epoxy coating.




























No project post. Just showing it.


----------



## mojapitt

Customer loves the color. Just not my thing.


----------



## rhybeka

> AJ, there s one in Columbus on July 1st that you ll want to attend…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


wait wut?? where in Cbus?? I want one of those "you suck" awards for wood finding


----------



## rhybeka

ok, finally caught up! I was going to build a kids chair but just couldn't get to it. so far i'm a stamp ink holder, saw bench, dutch tool chest and wooden shoe box behind. :\ worked on the rabbeted back of the dutch tool chest tonight and now have to try to sleep (took a way late nap) so I can work tomorrow. think I've got my packing list started and that will commence tomorrow night. ETA I believe is Fri afternoon/evening at this point. I think my brain is shutting down- nytol!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will be counting on somebody to go live on FB Saturday so I can see what's going on. Monte…...


----------



## mojapitt

I will not be there Saturday. I have to be at nephew's wedding that afternoon.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Friday night I can post something.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> AJ, there s one in Columbus on July 1st that you ll want to attend…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> wait wut?? where in Cbus?? I want one of those "you suck" awards for wood finding
> 
> - rhybeka


Sorry Beka, that's Cbus Indiana…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got the truck and trailer sorted, stacked, and somewhat put away yesterday. Lots of oak, hickory, and poplar, few sticks of pine and maple as well…..


----------



## MadJester

Seriously…can I get a message from someone with the address? LOL…Virginia is kinda big…would help to know where I'm headed…thanks!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sue

2821 North Valley Pike 
Harrisonburg Va 22802


----------



## mojapitt

Heading for my last day of work before a week off. This will be a long day.


----------



## rhybeka

> AJ, there s one in Columbus on July 1st that you ll want to attend…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> wait wut?? where in Cbus?? I want one of those "you suck" awards for wood finding
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Sorry Beka, that s Cbus Indiana…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


awww - I was so excited too!  oh well - i'll just have to keep my eyes peeled


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Charles!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Does anybody here know anything about a mill-route? There' s one in the most recent auction.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning Nubbers,

After chasing the graduate around Friday and Saturday, I drove her back to the residential facility in Mass and declared the rest of the weekend to be shop time… Here's my list of deeds done:

> Reset the fence on the miter sled I was given to give a true 45° miter cut.
> After hemming and hawing what to do with the little tool cart I was given, I converted it into a mobile sharpening center for the Work Sharp, granite plate, bench grinder, Drill Doctor and bench stones.
> Made a new section of counter top from a salvaged hardwood desk top to fill in where the granite plate used to be. (stripped, sanded, stained & oiled).
> Sharpened the blades on two of my planes. Started on the Work Sharp and finished with 2,000 grit wet dry doing scary sharp on the granite surface plate.
> Tested the hand planes and smiled.
> Made a mobile base for my drill press stand (a little tricky rigging to get the stand and DP mounted)
> Disassembled the sliding X-Y vise I use with my mortising maching and put it back together with the handle mirror image.
> Set up my mortising machine on the back of the drill press stand with the sliding vise.
> Emptied and moved my back bench, so I could re-locate the Drill Press.
> Sorted through and organized my plywood scraps.
> Installed a new key lock on the basement door to the office & shop.

So after creating complete chaos in the shop, I was up until 1 a.m. last night putting it back in order again.

This was all incidental to the big shop re-organization I had to do to get the new (to me) jointer set up, and I think I'm finally done.

And I got zero done on the two projects I'm supposed to be working on. Ugh.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, is a mill route a kind of CNC/Carver thingy?


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...call me when Tuesday gets here…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, it seems to be a thing you to copy a pattern or a previously carved piece.


----------



## Gene01

Kinda like a pantograph on steroids.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think it might go cheap, so it might be mine in a few days.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit .. not sure how they repair a crack in a plane .. but i know a fellow who is a pretty good welder .. if that would help


----------



## CharlesNeil

got a friend of mine who was raised in NOLA .. making a big pot of "red beans and rice ' and wife is making corn bread .. just for you folks of northern origins


----------



## mojapitt

Looking forward to it Charles


----------



## diverlloyd

Bandit do you want it welded or brazed?


----------



## CharlesNeil

is it cast or steel.. either way you can weld it .. 
only things i ever encountered i couldnt weld was 'the crack of dawn" and a broken heart .. LOL


----------



## HerbC

> Today I worked on an old friend that was in need of some new direction. This old friend did not know me yet, but I saw a need, so I did speak and listen so that I might learn where I might find a path.
> 
> This friend told me of how it was once loved and used to hold the gloves of a fine lady, then later the gloves of a lady fallen from grace. The friend spoke of how it was once treasured for its usefulness, and how it held a place of importance in society, a place that slowly drifted from existence…
> 
> After we had spoken for a time I began on my friends path…I toiled and sweat, rekindled long forgotten aches in my bones and smelled again the dust of a hundred years gone by and the dust of lumber that has barely begun to understand the destiny which began in some unknown lumber mill.
> 
> I tasted the dust of the ages as it formed a cloud around my being, and watched as it settled on my skin and clothing. Time stood patient…
> 
> A new usefulness born, a new purpose to be loved once again…no longer hidden in a dank and dusty basement…no longer destined to be forgotten…
> 
> I ll see you all on Friday…could someone send me the address so I don t wander all over Virgina? Thanks!
> 
> - MadJester


Sue,

Thank you for the poetry, the flow of a well told tale…

Herb


----------



## StumpyNubs

The problem with repairing a cracked plane is the fall that caused the crack likely put a little bit of a twist in the body. Even if it is nearly imperceptible, it can still affect the plane's operation. I've seen cracks that were brazed very skillfully. But the frog was permanently misaligned, or the sole wasn't true anymore. The amount of work it takes to get the plane back to operating condition is rarely worthwhile, considering Stanley bench planes are so abundant.


----------



## bandit571

I'll bring the cracked plane along. DAVE used a Silver Braze to fix a Millers Falls No. 14 I sent him one year.

Since I don't carve,,,went and bought letter sets. Sign board is 2-coated red. letters will be painted black ( song in there, somewhere…) and attached with Brass nails. May scrollsaw the mileage numbers, anyway….

May bring a few other handtools along, just to play with…


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHAIR CONTEST:* The entries deadline has passed, and I am about to send the photos to the two other judges (Cricket and Randy). We'll award three prizes. The first place winner will get first pick of the prizes. Then the 2nd place winner will choose, and finally, the third place winner will get the remaining prize. Here are the prizes (links are provided so those who win can choose their prize):

- Clear Vue Mini Shop Vacuum Cyclone System
- Sjobergs Smart Vise
- Amana 610800C 80-Tooth Fine Blade

*ALSO- * After looking at the entries, it is clear that any one of them could win. Since we have five entries and only three prize places, that means two projects will narrowly miss out on a prize. So I think we will have two "honorable mention" places, each with a prize of its own (I will randomly select one of the honorable mention places so they can choose which of the two prizes they want, anf the remaining one will go to the other honorable mention):

- The Real Wood Bible
- Drill-Nado Drill Press Dust Collection

I will provide all of these prizes, including shipping if the winner will not be at the shindig. (If you are coming, please be prepared to take the prize home with you.) I hope to announce the winners tonight. (Tomorrow at the latest.)


----------



## ssnvet

Nice haul of prizes.

That smart vise looks quite clever.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet prizes, you all! Guess I should've made a chair 

Nice motivation Matt! Glad your daughter enjoyed her graduation.

better get my new blog post up before I forget - might have to wait until tonight after Whit's though. I still have to mount the SN TS fence to my TS. Maybe on my return on Sunday? we'll see.  back to work!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, if you can find Randy you're doing better than the law enforcement in Vermont. You can make a decision and blame Randy if there's problems.


----------



## DIYaholic

LURKING….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I PM'd Randy yesterday and he's alive.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Randy*- I just sent the photos. Get judging


----------



## ssnvet

Randy ol buddy, ol pal

Can Randy vote for me even though the chair I "built" (in my mind) is still a fig newton of my imagination? We need to keep the New England voting block solidarity going strong here.


----------



## bandit571

Letters are painted. They wanted to fly away, when the spray paint hit them. Had to hold them still with a screwdriver…

Maybe next year, I can scrollsaw the letters….maybe. Will need better blades for the saw.


----------



## bandit571

Sign will have two names on it. The current one is Bellefontaine, but, there is an older name for this town, long ago.

Bluejacket's Town. From when there was a Shawnee war Chief by that name. This was where his town was located. The courthouse has a marker set to mark the spot.


----------



## bandit571

Just dropped three scoops of ice cream into a tall glass….filled the rest of the way with soda…works for me…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy employee asked me to make her 2 towel bars, 24" long that look like oars. My concern is that with the paddle end being wide, there will only be about 14" of straight bar to hang towels on. Anybody got any genius ideas?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

The middle picture is exactly what I'm thinking of.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bill,
Ya could put one or two nautical cleats, as hooks on to the wide oar section….


----------



## StumpyNubs

*CHAIR CONTEST RESULTS:
*
The three judges have voted, and the results are in. We were unanimious about who made our top-3, but we disagreed on the order of those three. So we used a points system, assigning 5-points for every 1st place vote, four points for every 2nd place vote, and three points for every 3rd place vote. And the winners are:

1st place: Bill
2nd place: Gene
3rd place: Monte
Honorable mentions: Arlin and Bandit

*CONGRATULATIONS!
*
I have to say, this was TOUGH! Any of the five chairs could have won first place. Photos were a big factor. I think that with some better photos showing more detail, a couple of the chairs would have ranked higher. But literally, ANY one could have won.

Bill- You get first choice of the prizes (see post #21380 above). Since you won't be at the shindig, please tell us your choice. The rest of us (I assume?) will be at Charles' place. So you can choose your prizes then, including Bandit and Arlin, who will get the honorable mention prizes.


----------



## mojapitt

I still think that we should do dining chairs. If Marty starts now he can do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yay! Thanks you guys. I'm so grateful I was challenged to build the rocker. The chair sits in Cindys exam room at her office. She has people take pictures and comment on it every week. She asked if I get a ribbon to hang on it. Congratulations to all who built a chair. I will choose the vacuum system. Thanks for that Stumpy. I will message you with my address.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm still planning to build dining chairs for my parents. They have a design they like. I think you will like it Monte. I'll post a picture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill,
> Ya could put one or two nautical cleats, as hooks on to the wide oar section….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DIYaholic


Randy that's a great idea. I'll ask if they want that. Nice place to hang a robe.


----------



## bandit571

NEVER work in the shop on a Monday….









See IF you can find the flaw I have to fix…...Grrrrrrrr.

Old school pilot hole..









And countersink…








Bellefontaine's High School colours are Red and Black…..mileage will get posted when we get there…


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't made a sign yet. Time is not on my side.


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

I like the tenons. Would look kinda cool in BKP.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## bandit571

Let's see…

Paint it black? Time on my side? No doubt a couple songs can be written…..


----------



## Gene01

Wow. Thanks for the recognition and the prize. I'm sorry I won't be there to receive it. I'm even more dismayed that I won't get to see y'all in person.


----------



## Gene01

> Yay! Thanks you guys. I m so grateful I was challenged to build the rocker. The chair sits in Cindys exam room at her office. She has people take pictures and comment on it every week. She asked if I get a ribbon to hang on it. Congratulations to all who built a chair. I will choose the vacuum system. Thanks for that Stumpy. I will message you with my address.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well deserved, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats Bill. Yours was my choice also. 
Gene, which prize are you taking?


----------



## mojapitt

Sawed logs tonight. Zero enthusiasm left.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I still think that we should do dining chairs. If Marty starts now he can do it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm more of a bar stool kinda guy…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Randy, I'll trade ya a 6 pack for yer rocking chair vote…..


----------



## mojapitt

Baseball size hail leaving Wyoming coming this direction. Tornado watch already issued.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, nice barstools are just tall chairs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Who is organizing the shindig? Who is in charge?


----------



## mojapitt

Isn't Charles in charge?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Tall barstools with seatbelts…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Isn t Charles in charge?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I remember that show with Scott Baio.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Isn t Charles in charge?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


You guys have an annual get together, and he offered to let you use his home this year. But he's not responsible for throwing us a party. Isn't someone here making sure everything is paid for and organized?


----------



## bandit571

You are….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Isn t someone here making sure everything is paid for and organized?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Yep, Charles…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Didn't BlueLacket die at WoundeRknee?


----------



## diverlloyd

> Isn t Charles in charge?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You guys have an annual get together, and he offered to let you use his home this year. But he s not responsible for throwing us a party. Isn t someone here making sure everything is paid for and organized?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Where is the fun in that.


----------



## ssnvet

> Isn t Charles in charge?
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> You guys have an annual get together, and he offered to let you use his home this year. But he s not responsible for throwing us a party. Isn t someone here making sure everything is paid for and organized?
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Where is the fun in that.
> - diverlloyd


I was under the impression that these were lightly structured and easy going events. If we all behave ourselves, I think we'll get on fine. I don't anticipate any of us would let Sir Charles get left holding the bag.


----------



## bandit571

Blue jacket ( 1744-1810) died an old man in 1810. Was at the battle of Fallen Timbers, among others.


----------



## Gene01

> Congrats Bill. Yours was my choice also.
> Gene, which prize are you taking?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


We have a choice? I like the vise.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've never gone to one of these events, so I don't know how they work. But I assume there has to be some order to it. For example, do we know who is coming and when. That's very important, because Charles is running a business. We can't leave him hanging. So we need to get a confirmation of who will be there, and on what days.

And what about meals? Are we having community meals? What about drinks and snacks? What about plates, cups, napkins? Is everyone bringing their own? Who will be there for which meals, so that we can be sure there is enough food?

And what about the money? The $200 Lumber Jocks graciously donated is very helpful. But it's not going to cover the costs of food, drinks, charcoal for the grill, plates, etc. for three meals a day over three or four days. Is Charles expected to buy all of it and get reimbursed later?

I realize this is late in the game for me to be asking, but I just found out that nobody is in charge. So can we at least resolve these things so that Charles doesn't have to? I think it is an important way that we can show our appreciation for him allowing us to use his home.


----------



## mojapitt

I think everyone except me is coming late Friday. I will be there Thursday and can help where needed. Charles and I will probably be drunk by the time the rest show up.


----------



## ssnvet

I'll be arriving Friday between 10 -11 a.m. and hope to just hang in Sir Charles' shop and eves drop.

I'm anticipating one sizable cookout style communal meal in the afternoon both Friday & Saturday, and that I'll be on my own for anything else. I'll bring a case of beer to share and am ready to make a run to the store if we need anything. That's how I see it playing out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe I should be more clear…

We owe it to our host (Charles) for everyone to tell him when they are coming. I have spoken to him about it, and he has no idea about how many will be there and when. Only a few have answered his repeated requests for that essential information.

Food can't be arranged until we get a guest list. So let's start there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the past, only the lunch on Saturday was provided by the host. All other meals were either on our own or we went out to a restaurant together. Also, people have chipped in with some money to help pay for the food on Saturday. I would think that's how this one will go too, though I will not be there.


----------



## ssnvet

Proof of last night's work…


----------



## mojapitt

I sent him a list to the best of my knowledge. My wife wants to cook for him Thursday evening.


----------



## ssnvet

One cookout on Saturday makes sense and works for me. Hanging out on Friday would be fun


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. Your asking good questions, but I haven't heard what your anticipating or hoping for.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, what ^^^they said! And I'm sure Marty, Eddie or William could answer how they hosted in the past. I thought Charles said he was expecting 11 of us?
Nice work, Matt! Are you gonna bring the newly surfaced No. 4 for Show and Tell?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some nice orjiganization there Matt. Nice countertop as well


----------



## ssnvet

It's all coming together, little by little.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... I haven t heard what your anticipating or hoping for.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


All I am hoping for is to be able to tell Charles who is coming and when.

I was anticipating a need to organize meals for three days. But if only one meal is a group event, that solves that problem.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations to all the chair builders and prize winners! Great job! 
Gene, a link to this site was posted on the Furniture Makers thread. I saw this gun display and thought your project!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat case. Coincidentally I was just looking at a lever action 30-30.


----------



## GaryC

Hey, hope y'all have a wonderful get together this year. Congrats to the chair contest winners. 
looking forward to seeing video/pictures of the event


----------



## mojapitt

My wife will go food shopping after we get there. She has not declared what's being prepared.


----------



## CFrye

*GARY!!!*


----------



## mojapitt

Since Gary is listening, I spoke with Andy about us gathering at his house this fall. He's ok with idea. Anyone who wants to join us is welcome, but no date set yet.


----------



## CFrye

Last call for green cherry 'turning blanks' for attendees. If no one that is attending speaks up, I'm not gonna haul 'em. They is *HEEEEEAVVVEEEE*! (If anyone has info on how Doe could get some through customs, Speak up!) Arlin, I'll get you some in the mail when we get back.


----------



## GaryC

I'll sure be there. I'll try to stay in touch to get the date. Thanks, Monte


----------



## GaryC

*CANDY!!!!!*

Tell Jim howdy


----------



## StumpyNubs

How complete is your list, Monte? Do we need to PM everyone to come up with a complete list?

*Would someone volunteer to compile the list?*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good for September. See you then Gary.


----------



## CFrye

*GARY*, I did. He said "Howdy!" 
I just heard from a co-worker. She is gonna take my work shift Wednesday night. So we will be leaving Wednesday morning and arriving Thursday evening! Be rested up and ready to party Friday and Saturday! I love my co-workers!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will she work for me on Saturday? If so…....


----------



## ssnvet

List…

Monte & Lena (arriving Thursday)
Mudflap & Candy (arriving Thursday)
Stumpy
Mainiac (arriving Friday ~11 am)
Sue
Doe & (Mr. Doe?)
Bandit.

Any body know of anyone else?

Please fill in your arrival time.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mrs. Stumpy is not going to be able to attend.

Where's Dave?


----------



## ssnvet

I didn't know Dave was going to be able to come… I hope so


----------



## CFrye

Beka is bringing Bandit. 
Mr. Doe is attending with Doe.
Dave, last I heard was not going to make it.
AJ and Jess were a maybe, but not probable.


----------



## CFrye

Doe said they were arriving Friday and leaving Monday.
Jim and I arrive Thursday and leave Sunday.


----------



## mojapitt

J bay and jaykaypur are going to be there last I knew. Jaykaypur should be bringing homemade jam (multiple county fair blue ribbon type stuff)


----------



## mudflap4869

Whee! I don't have to drive like a maniac trying to get to Virginy. TOBA got a sucker to work in her place on Wed, so I can drive like a senior citizen. (as if I would ever do that.) 
Candy has been her usual slow poke and is just now getting our luggage packed. If I didn't have so much time and money invested in her, I just might consider other plans for her future. As it is she is my nest egg.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*I hope you all will forgive me for being a little uptight. But not everyone involved in this year's gathering is familiar with how casual you folks are about it. The concern is based upon a desire to show proper hospitality, and there were some misunderstandings that had to be cleared up. Now that we're aware of the meal arrangements, and the probable guest list, I think everything will run smoothly. Thanks. *


----------



## DIYaholic

I will be wearing my Orange Cape….
& regrettably unable to attend The Shenandoah Shindig.


----------



## mojapitt

I forgot to show, one of the logs we cut tonight was boxelder.



















Unfortunately, none was mine. I cut it for another guy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene-* PM your address to me so I can send your prize.

*Monte* you get the saw blade. You'll love it. I'll bring it to the shindig.


----------



## CFrye

> Whee! I don t have to drive like a maniac trying to get to Virginy.
> - mudflap4869


I'm gonna remind him of this…


----------



## CFrye

> I forgot to show, one of the logs we cut tonight was boxelder.


Oooo



>


Oooo



> Unfortunately, none was mine. I cut it for another guy.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Aww


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, he's coming tomorrow to pick it up. I may talk him out of a piece for cutting.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit will be bringing a few "toys" to play with…..


----------



## CFrye

Monte, don't forget to say Please!
Me too, Bandit!


----------



## rhybeka

Congrats you guys! That's awesome!

I'm trying to solidify when we'll get there. I'm thinking between 1 and 3pm on Friday if I can get to pick up Bandit by 6am. From his place its a ~7 hour ride not including stops. The weather will play somewhat of a factor as I don't want to be setting up a tent in the pouring rain though I see the weather forecast is now thunderstorms at 80% so that may not be helped!

Everything I bring is communal except for the tent and it's contents, and my truck  I just ask that you give me a heads up you're using something or I may forget and leave it at Charles place because I can't find it  
I'm still planning on bringing unless Charles tells me its not required:

Weber grill (family size)
Charcoal ( I have a blue barrel full from a sale last year) 
Charcoal chimney (makes it easier to light) 
Three camp/lawn chairs
Bluetooth speaker

@Candy hopefully you get to raid my box of goodies before Bandit  I'm bringing a mix of things - I'll have some Osage orange as well if folks want to try it for stuff.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Bill!

Ya'll who are staying in hotels, which ones are you at? I may need to look into one for Friday night.


----------



## CharlesNeil

just so everyone is aware .. this is being held at my shop.. not my home .. home is 40 miles out ..
we have the big grill , electric griddle and large electric skillet .. grill is both charcoal and gas .. 
will have some baked beans , reds beans and rice .. so gas should be plentiful.

we will have mac salad, deviled eggs , some turkey and hams samich makins.. 
got 36 burgers,36 hot dogs 3 doz eggs , 4 lbs of bacon ,bread and chips 
got a ton of bottled water .. did not get drinks .. figured every one could suit themselves .

we have 3 bathrooms.. no showers though.. front room is full of stuff but we can move around.. its all air conditioned .. shop is pretty large so plenty of room to socialize and play

2 rules.. treat my stuff like it was yours and be safe ..

monte is coming in on thursday .. i dont have anything on the agenda ..except to film steam bending some chair post ..


----------



## diverlloyd

We are still a maybe it's all depending on the how bad the wifey is feeling.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles shop


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey, Not fair! Charles has a bigger shop than me. OH well, it would just be more room for Candy to claim as her own.
We should be on the road from about 07:30 central, 08:30 eastern, tomorrow. Packing the truck at the moment. Bound to forget something!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Mudflap .. the tan building is the finishing building … yea yea yea .. I know

Wanted to put picts up because there are no signs..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles hopefully has alcohol. Trying to get through my wife getting ready for the trip is taxing the nerves.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte.. distilled or brewed ?


----------



## mojapitt

Distilled


----------



## CharlesNeil

done


----------



## rhybeka

*wipes off drool* that is AWESOME! reminds me of Whits but better! you had me at bathrooms and A/C 

Cbus has a bunch of small brewing companies. Going to try to bring a collection or two from some local spots to donate to the pile.

Oh! That reminds me! Does anybody have an auger file I could borrow for a few minutes? I haven't gotten to get one from Lee Valley yet and my 3/4" and 7/8" bit need a sharpening - I think. I may need a mini class on that :\


----------



## mojapitt

You know how some pieces grow on you in time? This one isn't.


----------



## mojapitt

DL, if you come, we can discuss plans for table selling domination in Kentucky.


----------



## Gene01

I kinda agree, Monte.
But hey, the customer wants what the customer wants.


----------



## CFrye

Beka,
Auger file is in my purse!


----------



## 000

> You know how some pieces grow on you in time? This one isn t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Fill in the door panel with some slats.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning friends…

As much as I really want to be with you all at the Shindig, our circumstances have changed this morning and it wouldn't be right for me to leave town right now. It's not bad news (it may well turn out to be good news) but either way, I'm needed here.

My apologies for changing plans at the last minute.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Maybe we can , as suggested do some Facebook live , and /or videos so every one can see the goings on.

If so probably need to do them earlier in the day rather than later..lol


----------



## rhybeka

It's ok Matt - maybe we can carpool next year!

Thanks Candy! Is there anything else needed to sharpen these bits??


----------



## mojapitt

I think a piece of my hackberry and honeylocust will follow me.


----------



## mojapitt

Disappointed Matt, but family comes first.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte it all is on how the wife feels, her woman time is suspose to start Friday and I really don't want her to feel bad on a trip in the car for 8 hours each way.


----------



## Gene01

Seeing as how, Facebook isn't allowed on our machines, please do the videos.


----------



## mojapitt

As they say "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger". Wife is making me very strong today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…LONG night last night….dealing with a sick puppy. Miss Bandit ate something that did not agree with her…seems better this morning.

What is the weather forecast for down Charles' way?


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that was yesterday for me cleared a fence line of winter creeper and some small mulberry trees. After it was all done it's 8 yard waste bags and 30+ heaping wheel barrow loads of it. Stuff is a nuisance some of the vines are 2-4" in diameter.


----------



## CharlesNeil

bandit.. look like some thunderstorms https://weather.com/weather/5day/l/USVA0351:1:US

but we will all be inside ..


----------



## mojapitt

Airport security will probably think I have lost my mind.


----------



## CFrye

My Mom tried to bring home oranges from a visit with my sister in Arizona, once. The large suitcase was over weight. When they opened it…oranges rolled out EVERYWHERE! My sister was mortified. Mom couldn't understand what all the fuss was about.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe doing a little grilling on the flight?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte … how do you lose something you never had ? .... sorry had to


----------



## CharlesNeil

we got any turners or scroll saw folks coming to the shindig ???? .
steam bending chair post and gonna turn a celtic knot rolling pin .. for my show all will be here, when you get here among other things that might interest you ..
not very good with a scroll saw ..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte 
I will fill them back up for the return trip ..


----------



## mojapitt

Weighed the bag. Says 45lbs. But I know my bathroom scale always says it's heavier than it really is.


----------



## mojapitt

I am learning lathe work. That and steam bending I would like to see.


----------



## mojapitt

It's not like everyone doesn't carry a bag of pine, elm, maple, hackberry and honeylocust on planes with them. Makes me feel at home in the hotel room.


----------



## CharlesNeil

you gonna help me thursday morning … did you not get the memo..

hope ya can cuss well

did i mention there is a new Krispy Kream donut store .. about 5 min away .. in the am they put out a sign when they are hot… 
and you can get doughnuts.. fresh and hot .. just saying 
BKP might not be a good choice to bend.. knots are a problem


----------



## mojapitt

We'll start in the morning and do whatever it takes. Donuts are allowed on vacation.


----------



## mojapitt

Oh, I can cuss really well. That's one of the reasons why it is better I work alone.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Ok guys , i am about ready for ya ..sheriffs office and state police have been alerted .. so no interference … i promised xtra doughnuts .

just so you know .. Crappie, bass and blue gill , perch and so forth are spawing and this is supposed to be the best week for fishing …..
but OH NO .. i got to hang out with a bunch of Woodworkers ….

Suits me ..


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like fun!


----------



## mojapitt

My wife would love to go fishing with you.


----------



## CharlesNeil

I am already on shut down .. , Need to do a final sweep of the shop .. got it snow shoveled out .. they empty the dumpster tomorrow 
will bring my leaf blower tomorrow .. and finish "sweeping " 
got plenty of toilet paper .. but go easy , you can take some home with ya, its great for mid coat sanding when finishing


----------



## CharlesNeil

In all seriousness .. well about as serious as I get .. im really looking forward to meeting you guys .. 
hope you enjoy your visit ..


----------



## firefighterontheside

When you neglected to bring the sawzall or a handsaw, but you need one.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Oh Yea DONT FORGET UNDERWEAR …

True story .. about a month ago .. had a student doing a class .. he goes up front and tells Sherri he has a Fedex package being overnighted ..from his wife in Canada ..

He didnt pack enough underwear … I tell him.. Wal-mart is just up the road …. he tells me …. OH NO… Im very particular about my underwear …. I said ..Ok .. lets get to work . 
Just a reminder …


----------



## mojapitt

Should work Bill.

Charles, I think my wife is easily as happy to go as I am.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a Walmart discount card because of my wife. And I ain't afraid to use it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

firefighter .. nice, i use duct tape on the blade … thats my go to flush trim saw .. can also cut a half decent Dovetail , Clamp is a definate upgrade


----------



## mojapitt

Keep mentioning fresh donuts. Marty might show up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

For extra control you can clamp a vise grip to the blade a few inches in front of the clamp. Ask me how I know.


----------



## CharlesNeil

hack saw blades are great .. but skip the bargin bin.. dont ask how i know


----------



## CharlesNeil

We will do our best to accommodate every one ..

rules of the road:

questions answered …1.00
questions answered correctly 5.00

questions answered with demos 75.00

see ya later LOL


----------



## mojapitt

So how often do you get the old woodworker standing there saying "you know I could make it myself, but…."


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

not often , ill explain more when you are here .. when i began there was nothing . i am pretty much self taught .. i have only been to 1 woodworking class in my life and that was Mary May .. 
in my day no one would tell you anything .. no computer … NO GOOGLE ..
I have said many times , I am the most experienced woodworker and finisher you will ever meet .

Definition of experience ..: " Mistake + Mistake + mistake … cuss .. scream , starve . start over ..


----------



## rhybeka

> We will do our best to accommodate every one ..
> 
> rules of the road:
> 
> questions answered …1.00
> questions answered correctly 5.00
> 
> questions answered with demos 75.00
> 
> see ya later LOL
> 
> - CharlesNeil


LOL guess I'll have to pack some more projects so I'm getting my $75 worth  can I work in trade for answers?


----------



## mojapitt

If making mistakes makes you a pro, I am as pro as it gets.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Rules of the road are exempt at shindigs .. forgot to mention 
I will help any where I can as i feel sure Stumpy and every one else will ..

Just woodworkers enjoying and learning from each other.. nothing more .. you will see


----------



## mojapitt

Customer showed up to get the boxelder pieces. Looked at it, said it was ugly and didn't want it. I had to convince him to take the big burl pieces to be turned.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, I wasn't charging him for cutting it, so money had nothing to do with it. He just thought it was ugly. I think it looks like coffee tables waiting to happen.


----------



## bandit571

Don't have a big plastic tote, yet. However, loading up a big, wooden tote is getting the be work….lots of going in and out of the shop. Hope I am getting the "Tuned Up" planes, instead of the WIP ones. Anyone need a coping saw..or three? Seems I have about ten….may thin the herd a bit.

Will be sleeping on an air mattress, will need a source to pump it up with,,......

Anyone up for making handcut Box Joints? I might be able to show a few being made…..


----------



## bandit571

Back when I had an old Barrel Stove to heat a shop with…never had any mistakes…but I did have plenty of heat….


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, should be enough hot air to inflate your mattress.


----------



## bandit571

Don't want too much….might float away….

This hot weather and I are not playing too well…..sitting here in front of a fan….may be going to the shindig like a hound dog…...head sticking out the window. 91 degrees outside, right now.


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone heard from Mark lately? Must have got locked in his shop.


----------



## mojapitt

What's the latest on Eddie?


----------



## bandit571

Homemade Chocolate/Toffee Milkshake…..LARGE…..now at my desk.

Monte: Looks like the eye of a sleeping Dragon…...Smaog?


----------



## diverlloyd

What's the chances of a windshield replacement today. I have been waiting all day and have heard nothing from them which is a good thing since this will be the fourth one they have ordered for my car the others safely didn't make it intact.


----------



## firefighterontheside

AJ, I don't do windshields.

Mark is driving trucks for wild land fire camps. Said he'd be gone for about 9 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Row your boat.


----------



## bandit571

Getting a couple boxes ready…..









Simple little box?









Have to use the Mitre Box to cut the angles in the Cherry divider…..









This one stays latched, until Saturday…...what's inside? Wait and see. 
Pine Tote has been cleaned out, and re-loaded…...most of the stuff in it will not be coming back to my shop…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah well no windshield today but the new one is intact so they say.


----------



## bandit571

BIG Thunderstorm coming through right now….batten down the hatches…...


----------



## mojapitt

We leave the house in 9 hours. Hopefully my wife can be packed by then


----------



## boxcarmarty

Y'all are wearing me out with all this packing, pass the donuts…..


----------



## mojapitt

You're welcome to come get your own donuts ya know.


----------



## bandit571

Gazebo's top is now almost it's bottom….waterfall off the roof flattened the top into a "U" shape. Not sure IF I can save it. HEAVY rains, lots of noise, rumours of hail…..nasty outside.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I need to replace the on/off switch on my router table with some sort of safety switch after Checkers came into the shop this evening and flipped the switch on with her nose. Luckily fingers weren't in the bit at the time…..


----------



## mojapitt

You only have to drive to Bandit and carpool from there.


----------



## mojapitt

So Checkers is interested in woodworking?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Have ya ever had one of them jobs that is more of a favor than an income and it ends up more of a pain in the @$$ than it's worth???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> So Checkers is interested in woodworking?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Every piece of wood in my shop is either for playing fetch with or chewing on…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

If I fire up the Dewalt mitre saw, she'll sit by the scrap bucket, cuz she knows I'm gonna be tossing a piece her direction…..


----------



## mojapitt

I used to think my employer really cared about the employees. It's still a good place to work, but the atmosphere is stale and impersonal.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I didn't realize we worked at the same place…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mine don't mess with the wood, they just like to lay in my road.


----------



## mojapitt

They preach employee engagement, but it's strictly our job to become engaged. Not like they should improve anything for us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Turn the switch upside down Marty.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Everyone going to Charles house for the get together please drive safe and be aware of traffic around you so you end up safe coming and going/

Then have lots of fun and post pics.


----------



## Cricket

I can barely wait to see the videos!


----------



## mojapitt

Wife declared herself ready at 1:00 this morning. Sitting at the airport now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Have ya ever had one of them jobs that is more of a favor than an income and it ends up more of a pain in the @$$ than it s worth???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes!! And far too often!


----------



## rhybeka

> You only have to drive to Bandit and carpool from there.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


True that! I think we could squeeze one more in the cab  maybe two! otherwise you'd have to ride in the bed


----------



## mojapitt

In Dallas, heading to Washington DC


----------



## CharlesNeil

Dallas TX.. or Dulles airport


----------



## mojapitt

Dallas Texas, Dulles is next.


----------



## rhybeka

I'll pray for your sanity, Monte, and the pilots


----------



## mojapitt

Not worried in Dallas, fairly worried about Dulles.


----------



## CharlesNeil

WOW.. They flew right past .. must take more than 40 acres to turn that plane


----------



## Gene01

After navigating DFW, Dulles will be a snap. Navigating out of DC metro is a different story.


----------



## ssnvet

Don't you mean Ronald Reagan Int'l Airport?

:^)


----------



## Gene01

> Don t you mean Ronald Reagan Int l Airport?
> 
> :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Was the name changed? If so, I didn't get the word.  Maybe I should start reading/listening to the news. Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt 
Dulles is just west of DC in the manassas area… Regan is in DC


----------



## rhybeka

SO just told me some shooting happened in VA or Wash DC. Amazing what hits the news on the day I forget my phone at home.


----------



## mojapitt

In Dulles, stories to follow


----------



## mojapitt

Problem with planes air systems kept it a balmy 45° during the flight. Finally warmed it up as we got here.


----------



## bandit571

May need to buy another one?









But at least the Rocker survived….that is a zipper strip beside the rocker.

Water came down off the roof like a waterfall…..


----------



## CFrye

We are East of St. Louis…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy,
You and Monte and i think Stumpy are doing well .

Im just not sure Stumpy can peddle that long


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt
> Dulles is just west of DC in the manassas area… Regan is in DC
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I see said the blind man…. I though Dulles was in NJ for some reason. Now I can say I learnt something new today :^)


----------



## diverlloyd

candy if you are going through louisville we can meet for dinner maybe


----------



## Cricket

This thread is getting pretty long. Is it still working well or do we need to start considering part 4?


----------



## diverlloyd

its a bit slow for me


----------



## ssnvet

It loads well enough for me… all the pics in the opening post seem to slow it down some though.


----------



## Gene01

It often hangs for me. No doubt, partially due to a crappy wifi connection. But, it only started a month or so ago.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Working pretty well for me. Matt is right about the big intro though.


----------



## CFrye

We will hit Louisville about 8-ish, AJ.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy and Jim, I was watching for you to come by but I missed ya.


----------



## CFrye

I bet you were looking for the Geezer-mobile, Bill. We're in the truck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

No, I knew you were in the truckster.


----------



## diverlloyd

We'll nevermind then candy my little brother texted for dinner since he is down here on a job out of the blue. So we are hanging out with him.


----------



## CFrye

Okie dokie, AJ. 
Well, then, you have no excuse for missing us, Bill!
Is this place named after your wife?


----------



## diverlloyd

Candy if you want a good German Buffett for dinner in jasper Indiana is the schnitzelbank. It's pretty good. Also in new Albany Indiana is a brewery that is pretty good called Floyd county brewing company. If you cross the bridge there in new Albany it will save you a toll and it's on your way.


----------



## diverlloyd

Oh there is also a Cracker Barrel in Corydon Indiana that is the best around.


----------



## CFrye

All duly noted!


----------



## mojapitt

Hopefully escape DC soon. Not seeing a future of spending more time here.


----------



## MadJester

Monte…once you are out of DC it should get a little better…biggest problem this time of day is commuter traffic…ugh….

Well…got the goody box loaded into the cleared out Jeep….found my mattress and the air pump (thankfully)...hopefully Charles will let me sleep in his shop like Marty did if it gets too hot in the vehicle…dog doesn't like tents…found that out at Marty's place two years ago…just have to pack a bag and I should be good to go…Oh…but first…laundry…fun, fun, fun…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

She likes to think so Candy.
She also claims that forsythia flowers are actually Forcynthias.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just got to the bed & breakfast. This place is amazing. All the old 1750's hewn beam walls are exposed inside. If only i could get the internet to work… Breakfast here is at 9. I'll head over to the shop after that. See you tomorrow!


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, we're supposed to eat breakfast with Charles if you want.


----------



## StumpyNubs

When and where?


----------



## bandit571

Just fried up a batch of homemade Waffles, and a pound of BACON for supper…..

Was taking the top off the gazebo….forehead found one of the supports….might leave a mark….Knocked the glasses off, at any rate.

About got the toys all ready to toss into a truck…..Will use a few trash bags to keep them dry…


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Monte, are we there yet???


----------



## mojapitt

I am on I66 heading for you Charles


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Just got home. Spent 10 days with the Airborne Battalion of the Nat'l Guard. Watched Blackhawks and Chinook's all day and night. Great people to work with.

Haven't got caught up reading yet but assume I missed the chair contest. Had no internet where I was.

Got to take the wife to the grocery store. Be back later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Welcome back Mark. Did you miss date night?


----------



## MadJester

Well…if it ain't one thing, it's another….the other day I replaced the light in my bathroom….I figured it was my crappy wiring that was making it all flicker…thought that was it…then realized it was the switch…so….next day…change out the switch….today…poof….no lights, outlet not working…guess I'll be getting a new outlet tomorrow..it's a GFCI, and I tried to reset it to no avail…maybe I should just call the electrician and stick to woodworking?


----------



## CFrye

Corydon is as far as we made it tonight. Alarm has been set. I predict the snooze button will be employed in the am. G'nite, Gracie.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sue electrician FTW! don't want the building burning down while you're gone!

10:27 and I haven't even begun packing except the few tools and wood in a box in the living room. working a full day tomorrow and going to plyometrics class so packing won't actually happen until about 8pm…. aughta be fun! I'll be on the road about 5am Friday to pick up Bandit. time for some sleep though - I'm beat!


----------



## MadJester

Naw, Beka…I'm good with the simple stuff…strange thing is this…my neighbor has a similar problem and some of the buildings in the neighborhood are completely out…but I cannot for the life of me figure out how we lost power in only SOME rooms…he has some outlets not working, some rooms don't have lights, but others are fine…Not only is my bathroom out, but my stove (only my stove…lights and microwave in the kitchen are fine) and my washer/dryer are out….and of course I am in the middle of doing a load of laundry….this is weird…if they don't work normal in the morning I'll have to call the electrician….


----------



## diverlloyd

Sue are all the things not working on the same side of the breaker box? If so it maybe a bad connection at the busbar.


----------



## mojapitt

South Dakota Eagle has landed. Very close to the Waffle House. All is good.


----------



## MadJester

Nice job Monte! 

DL…yes…Bill mentioned that on my FB post…it does seem that the left side is out, but my bathroom breaker is on the right …the electrician could have just carried it over, or else the surge just blew out an 18 year old CGFI outlet that was in the bathroom and it just couldn't handle the stress…


----------



## MadJester

Um….


----------



## MadJester

GCFI? FGCI? Whutever….


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## mojapitt

Those breakers are designed to trip at highest level of stress


----------



## mojapitt

You always want one circuit in the house without it.


----------



## MadJester

I did cut the breaker to the bath and opened up the outlet cover to take a little look inside…there are no scorch marks so it is most likely that the breaker was carried over to the right side on the box…I will know more when the partial power is restored…turns out my oven, washer/dryer and fridge are out as well…


----------



## Festus56

> Welcome back Mark. Did you miss date night?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Yes I did Bill but just made up for it tonight. Now can get back on schedule this Friday.


----------



## mojapitt

Glad you are back Mark. I am bored in hotel.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wake up Candy, it's time to go…..


----------



## CFrye

Already on the good side of Looneyville!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im at shop , no sign of the others

Sue we will fix you up


----------



## mojapitt

We're here. Trying to get wife moving quicker.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. GFCI.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ Morning all! Glad to see folks are arriving safely and in transit


----------



## Gene01

> Good morning. GFCI.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That was "short"...heh heh.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene. That was funny.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..
Spam for breakfast?


----------



## diverlloyd

The dog and I just had a bath now she is prancing around like a someone who bought a brand new car.

Sue it does sound like a bad busbar connection to me. But you never know how the wires are ran in a house so let us know how the new gfci works out. If the power goes to the gfci then out to the other items then they would be protected by it and dependent on it working. Good luck and if your not comfortable with electricity get a electrician.


----------



## Gene01

Anybody use Narex chisels? Recommend or, no?


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene I've read solid things about them and have a basic set in my Amazon list but I've managed to gather enough chisels one off I don't need them currently. I could use a 3/8ths I think 

Morning all

@DL my dog hates baths and runs for the nearest stinky thing to roll in - so I think you're lucky!


----------



## Gene01

Well, just ordered a 6 pc set of Narex bench chisels and, three mortise chisels. Highland woodworking had the best deal. $116 total.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Anybody use Narex chisels? Recommend or, no?
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene

Someone sold at a good price to me a set of mortising chisels and they work great


----------



## mojapitt

To those of you who could not make the trip, sucks to be you. These folks are awesome


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, sounds like it's going to be a lot of fun for everyone, even more so if the weather holds out. Wish I could have gone to Marty's a few years back, I think he's only ~ 3 hours from me. I hope everyone posts lots of pictures.


----------



## Gene01

Sure would like to be there, too. Second Yety's pictures request.

Thanks, Arlin. I'm feeling good about them.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte.


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka she doesn't like baths either but if I'm in the bathtub with her she will just stand there and get washed.


----------



## rhybeka

@DL that's what Lily does - just sits there and looks pitiful!


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte have Jim and Candy made it ok?


----------



## CFrye

We are lunching at Louisberg(sp?), West Virginia. 2 hours away…


----------



## rhybeka

oooh sweet so you aren't far


----------



## bandit571

Had to dig out a duffle bag to pack things in…..old B&D Firestorm kit bag will just have to do. Just about all packed up and ready to go…..

Nice when a plane can polish a board….









Even if the plane was made in India….









The Millers Falls plane is almost sharp enough..









Even on Cherry..









Hope I have the planes I am bringing along are this sharp…..


----------



## Doe

Gerry and I are here and have been toodling around Virginia since Monday. It's incredibly beautiful here but they can do some serious rain.

*Charles*, when can we come by tomorrow? Do you have a fridge or ice? We're bringing warm beer.


----------



## CharlesNeil

doe.. got both .. will be here about 8 in the am.. Stumpy and Monte will show ya around ..

They both left .. guess i bored them to death… in any event they missed bourbon 30.

PS<

Stumpy is bashful .. who would have thunk ???


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- I think I misunderstood what was going on. I thought you had to leave and Monte had other plans, and I didn't want to invite myself along. . I asked Monte what the plan was and he said something about going to the hotel. So I asked him to send me a text if he wanted to get together somewhere this afternoon. Now that I think about it, I think I misunderstood what was going on. Anyway, sorry for the awkwardness.


----------



## CharlesNeil

no issue Jim.. just picking on ya.. im am gone . see ya'll in the am


----------



## mojapitt

I am open for anything. Candy and Jim will be here in a few minutes. If we all want to pick a restaurant, we're game.


----------



## mojapitt

Or we can go to Charles house. I think there's bourbon there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- I'm starving. Let's eat somewhere. Pick a place.


----------



## mojapitt

Anything to get me out of her shopping


----------



## 000

@Montes place loading up my trailer with BKP, thanks….LOL


----------



## mojapitt

J bay, I brought it with me. In Charles shop now.


----------



## 000

Damn,
I hope youall have fun!


----------



## mojapitt

Our champions at work.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought you were coming?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Monte- Give me a call when you decide what you folks are doing.


----------



## mojapitt

Doe, 605-641-3939. Figure out what we're doing.


----------



## 000

> I thought you were coming?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Afraid Bandit would kick my ass!


----------



## mojapitt

I would worry more about Sue


----------



## 000

lol


----------



## firefighterontheside

> @Montes place loading up my trailer with BKP, thanks….LOL
> 
> - jbay


That was funny.


----------



## DIYaholic

Who's picking me up???


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be there in a minute Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

y'all are doin' a lot of posting for bein' on the road…..

Go for it jbay…..


----------



## mojapitt

Got to meet mudflap's dog. People in the parking lot were thrilled.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I see I got an Honorable Mention for my Rocker. Pretty nice.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just bought a lot of stuff in an auction, including a mill-route. More to follow.


----------



## mojapitt

Always have seen the Celtic Knot in pieces, but didn't know how it was done. Charles showed us today. It will show up in some future projects.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got the mill-route, a tenoning jig, about 40 router bits that appear new, a needle for injecting glue, a random hand plane, 3 featherboards and assorted tools, several router inlay kits, and a huge assortment of door hardware. I may not keep the mill-route.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Bill! ...what's a mill-route?

After looking at Charles's grill pics again, I think his grill is big enough to feed us. I'm going to bring my mini grill - smokey joe and charcoal. it can be used as a 'side burner' grill - good for hot dogs, marshmallows, burning scrap wood, etc. 

Ok! Time to go back to packing! pretty sure I'll forget something.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good question Beka. It's a duplicator used with a router. Duplicate carvings and such. Kinda like an early CNC.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Is it like a router crafter???


----------



## Cricket

> Our champions at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Love this picture!


----------



## firefighterontheside

What's a router crafter? Is it like a mill route?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I got the mill-route, a tenoning jig, about 40 router bits that appear new, a needle for injecting glue, a random hand plane, 3 featherboards and assorted tools, several router inlay kits, and a huge assortment of door hardware. I may not keep the mill-route.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What is a Mill Route?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

I have made Celtic Knots in pen blanks and Rolling pins with a 3 together and it looks really nice over lapping.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like its going to be fun , wish i could of made it ,take pics



> Anybody use Narex chisels? Recommend or, no?
> 
> - Gene Howe


 Gene most all my are Narrex and i love em for the price you didnt go wring ,they hold a edge too


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mill-route.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

my rocker is on marty workbench too


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey Eddie. How you doin buddy.


----------



## CFrye

Eddie! You are missed, my friend. Hope you are healing well. 
I didn't say this earlier, Matt, you, too, will be missed at the Shindig. Beautiful picture of you and Mary! 
Had a great dinner with Stumpy, Monte and Leanna! 
It's just gonna get better and better!


----------



## CFrye

Nice haul, Bill! Need pictures. That mill router looks like a fun toy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

You asked for it Candy.


----------



## Festus56

> I see I got an Honorable Mention for my Rocker. Pretty nice.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Congrats and good job Arlin and all the other winners. All great builds. Wish I could have got mine in the mix too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was a neat little rocker Arlin. You won a prize too. Maybe Monte will drop it out of the plane as he flies over going home.


----------



## mojapitt

> It was a neat little rocker Arlin. You won a prize too. Maybe Monte will drop it out of the plane as he flies over going home.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Probably not. My wife gets the window seat and they have a hissy if you open the door.


----------



## bandit571

Well, a shower then hit the bed….0500 wake up…...sooo…goodnight, Gracie….


----------



## rhybeka

Alright I'm going to catch some sleep. Alarm is going off at 4 so I can get finished loading (hoping nobody steals smokey joe and the charcoal) and I'll be on my way by 5/5:30 to get Bandit. here's hoping what I forget is limited and unnecessary!


----------



## bandit571

We will be going back past your place, anyway…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

0300… time for coffee right? after a 2200 house fire it is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Forgot to tell you that the neighboring district came in and ran into the back of our ladder truck with their ladder truck. No one was hurt thank god. Minor damage. New one on me though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where is everybody? Are you sleeping?


----------



## bandit571

Too bleeding early in the morning…..


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the Taxi Driver to get here…..all packed up, I hope.


----------



## mojapitt

Up and heading to the shop. Adventure awaits.


----------



## rhybeka

We are enroute. Found an antique mall to stretch our legs at in zanesville Ohio.


----------



## diverlloyd

Nice buys there bill.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I paid more than I wanted, but still think it was a good deal.


----------



## CharlesNeil

pedal down guys… lunch in process 
red beans and rice , corn bread.. pulled pork BBQ . and stuff..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Meanwhile, I'm gonna have a salami sandwich.


----------



## diverlloyd

We will not be making it Charles. The wife isn't up for travel. Sucks I was really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I am going to have to keep my eye out for one. That would work pretty neat on the box lids for the Memory boxes I make and give away.

HI Eddie welcome home.

Monte

What did I win?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I really don't have room for the thing. Maybe if you have a shindig next year I'll bring it and we'll come up with a good price.


----------



## rhybeka

Where should we knock or give the secret handshake??


----------



## Cricket

I wanna see more pictures from the Shindig!


----------



## Festus56

> I wanna see more pictures from the Shindig!
> 
> - Cricket


Yea what Cricket said !!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

If we can get Monte to go live on FB those of us on FB can all watch.


----------



## chrisstef

Charles should turn monte a hat to which he can affix his phone to in order to live feed. Id watch that. Charles, let the folks at PBS know i got ideas.


----------



## mojapitt

Monte with a Go pro probably won't happen


----------



## mojapitt

We have left the group and have failed to make contact again for supper. Sue is running late and Bandit and Beka were just getting settled. However for a brief moment in time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice pics. Good to see you all together.


----------



## Festus56

Good pictures, but where is Jims dog?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## ArlinEastman

hahahahaha

Love the dog Monte. lolololol

Also in the picture I think I see a thin person who looks out of sorts with all the big people.


----------



## mojapitt

Yes she arrived


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm getting jealous


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

> I m getting jealous
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 me too, great pics


----------



## mojapitt

Ya notice everyone has hair but me. Hmmmm


----------



## Gene01

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Where's my drink???


----------



## mojapitt

Sue already had it. Bourbon is being served.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Sounds good…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll take some more photos tomorrow.

It's been great so far. Charles has been very hospitable! Nobody lacks for food or conversation! He thinks I'm too quiet, but I'm actually trying to soak up as much as I can, so I listen…

I've learned about the importance of building a name and reputation.

I've learned about making furniture people people WANT and pricing it accordingly.

I've learned A lot about HOW to price my work.

I've learned the importance of challenging myself and never compromising.

I've learned about taking risks and having the confidence to pull it off.

I've learned about breaking a large turning into pieces and how that made it easier to manage a project like the Charelston Rice bed posts.

I've learned why BLO was a popular finish in times past, but not so much today.

I've learned What makes a well balanced rocking chair, and how to attach the rockers.

I've learned why Tightbond III is a better choice for many situations, and how you can use an iron to activate it for centering.

I've learned how to quickly crosscut free-hand on the bandsaw.

I've learned the differences between mahogany from various sources.

I've learned about the harvest and exporting of Virgina timber.

I've learned how to create a Celtic knot design with a table saw and lathe.

I've learned What it costs to build a Bombe tall chest, and the importance of good hardware.

I've learned the difference between common black walnut and claro walnut.

I've learned why curly maple is so rare (genetic mutations in wood).

I've learned how to make a custom sanding pad for cove mouldings.

....And these are just some of the things I've learned so far, just from listening.

I don't mean to make you folks who couldn't make it feel bad. But this was one shindig you've REALLY missed out on.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy takes mental notes better than I can write. For those who think we're in a school, if it's a school, most fun I ever had in one (we never served drinks in any others). My wife was extremely impressed with the folks I talk to.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to say also, we are very impressed with Shenandoah valley. The area is beautiful, the people have been great. We could live here (EXCLUDING THE WASHINGTON DC AREA IN ANY NICE COMMENTS).


----------



## mojapitt

Let me also mention, Stumpy has as much information to offer as Charles. Both are consummate professionals who happen to be real people willing to share it all.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

I took a pano of Charles shop but it's too big to post. Will try to edit and upload when I get home.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm thinking I should've gotten some cell numbers yesterday. We are heading back over in a few so I can get stuff arranged


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I don t mean to make you folks who couldn t make it feel bad. But this was one shindig you ve REALLY missed out on.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Now I'm feeling bad…..


----------



## mojapitt

Here was a surprise, 2 jars or homemade apple butter confiscated at airport as possible hazardous materials. Lack of time didn't allow for arguing the point. Hmmmmmm

Also, there was a threat of Russian aggression. I knew when she started with the lady security person, there was no chance of winning the argument.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'll be chasing some shaper knives at the auction today, I'll let you know if I'm having as much fun as Jim…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I certainly wanted to be there. As it is, I'm sitting here at the firehouse against my will.


----------



## CharlesNeil

the smell of bacon is starting to fill the shop..


----------



## mojapitt

I am restraining my wife in the airport against her will. Mad Russian about confiscated food. No bacon here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sucks about the apple butter. Maybe I'll ship you some that our family makes.
No bacon here either. Probably will have some oatmeal in a bit.


----------



## CharlesNeil

eggs, and pancakes to follow .. Beka is the chef


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy just discovered toast , bacon topped with Mudflaps homemade apple butter .. next thing ya know he will be eating grits


----------



## diverlloyd

Apple butter makes everything better as does bacon. I'm sure both together blew stumpys mind. Wonder if I can talk the wife into Cracker Barrel for breakfast apple butter sounds good I dip my bacon in it.


----------



## Gene01

> I am restraining my wife in the airport against her will. Mad Russian about confiscated food. No bacon here.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There's gotta be a good story there. Fill us in, Monte.


----------



## CharlesNeil

breakfast done 
now they going to turn their celtic knot rolling pins they glued up yesterday… stumpy is the coach


----------



## BillWhite

You folks are havin' too much fun. Wish I could have been there.
Maybe next time will be in Mississippi. We have lots of good food, and some pretty neat shops too.
Bill


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Seems like ya'll are enjoying the Shindig. What could be better than woodworking with good people and eating good food. Some year we will get to attend I hope. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ssnvet

Rock on peeps…. glad to hear things are going so well


----------



## mojapitt

To Bill White, last year was Mississippi, next year is Iowa. You are welcome to join.

Gene read my earlier post.


----------



## DonBroussard

I am feeling bad about missing the Shindig, but at least I'm not at home pouting about it. We spent the last week having a fun family vacation with both of our children and all of our 4 granddaughters. We even had a couple of nephews join us for a few days. Y'all have fun and soak up some real practical schooling while you're there.

Charles-Thanks for hosting!


----------



## CharlesNeil

lunch is done , now looks like they want naps…


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

i feel bad , but just couldn't make it ,first one i've missed ,but i would feel better if i had some of mudflap apple butter ,sounds like a great shindig but take a shot and a toast to us that couldn't make it ,


----------



## boxcarmarty

It doesn't surprise me that they would keep Jim's apple butter. That's some good $#!+.....


----------



## boxcarmarty

I didn't get the shaper knives, I bailed at $80, sometimes ya just gotta draw the line…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

For that auction that I just bought stuff, most things I went way over what I had previously decided would be my max price. Even so, I did good. To buy just the CMT router bits new would have been more than my total for all items.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I did get a #2 handplane, otherwise known as a Sargent #407….. $12


----------



## boxcarmarty

A Stanley #0 Sweetheart level…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a Delta miter sled…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie got me a JD toolbox…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, and I bought a stick…..


----------



## mojapitt

Heading for the wedding now. Wife has calmed down some. They took her jar of horseradish also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I did get a #2 handplane, otherwise known as a Sargent #407….. $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I was looking for one of those a while back and gave up since I never seen one but on Ebay and way to much money
Good find Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I was looking for one of those a while back and gave up since I never seen one but on Ebay and way to much money
> Good find Marty
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I don't understand why it would have been to much, it only sold for $2 in 1911…..


----------



## MadJester

So everyone left for the night and I'm all alone here in the shop sleeping on a bed in a back office (thanks Charles!)...but I hear salsa and mariachi music…I think someone is having a fiesta in one of the storage lockers next door…ugh…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, there's some really cool stuff in there. It was great meeting all of you.


----------



## MadJester

From a little earlier


----------



## mojapitt

Wife is now happy with her rolling pin.


----------



## MadJester

Wish we could have had more time Monte!! It was great meeting you, Charles and Ed…

Fiesta music is still playing…hope it doesn't go all night…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, maybe they have Tequila?


----------



## MadJester

Maybe, or it could be the radio in the shop that I heard last night…either way, it's a bit disturbing…


----------



## MadJester

Definitely not the shop radio…someone singing along to the music off key and probably just a bit too drunk…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sue is there anything around you can use as a club if you need to defend yourself?


----------



## DIYaholic

> Sue is there anything around you can use as a club if you need to defend yourself?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Hmmm…. Celtic knot rolling Pin comes to mind!!!


----------



## mojapitt

Randy is right, should be about 3 of them sitting in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Back to reality (shop only). Hope everyone is traveling safe.


----------



## mojapitt

As a side note, my wife was very impressed with the folks I talk to here.

I need to get to work.

Happy Father's Day


----------



## CharlesNeil

they all "shopping" now I accumulate alot of "scrap" , beautiful wood just typically too small , or i forget i even have it.. so i encouraged them to bring trucks.. they getting me some room.
Stumpy has definitely proven himself a woodworker .. any one who would load the back seat of their new car with wood gets my respect


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy gets a thumbs up…..


----------



## mojapitt

Pictures from Charles


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, glad ya made it back home safely…..

Sue, hope ya made it out of 'lil Mexico…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those of you who are passing thru the Midwest, it's a bit wet this morning…..


----------



## MadJester

The fiesta ended when I figured out how to turn the a/c on in the room…couldn't hear them anymore so I stopped worrying about it…

Everyone is loading up on "scrap" wood…I'm gonna have to get busy in my shop when I get home…


----------



## StumpyNubs

You know you're a woodworker when lumber is more important than leather.

Thanks Charles!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pics guys. Sounds like a good time was had by all. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stumpy, didn't you just buy that car less than two months ago?


----------



## CFrye

Yeti, I believe that's his wife's car…


----------



## CharlesNeil

every one is headed home 
What a great group of folks , thoroughly enjoyed having everyone .. may do it again


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Yeti, I believe that s his wife s car…
> 
> - CFrye


In that case, load away!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Charles, there's nothing more satisfying then a weekend well spent…..


----------



## mojapitt

Next time I come it will be in the truck on a visitation tour.


----------



## CharlesNeil

anytime monte ..


----------



## CharlesNeil

was able to get some cool saws from bandit , but i got to say these folks know their RUST
to watch Candy, Beka , doe and sue .. sit around and the girl talk was all about hand tools and "great " finds … and how to sharpen old rusty drill bits was interesting to say the least

Bandit on the other hand .. if you want to keep him entertained .. get a pile of old rusty saws and junk and you wont hear a word out of him . LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tool lesson of the day. Dad gave me these little pliers that were grandpas and asked me to figure out what they are. A google of cornwell tools helped me determine it's a steeldraulic pliers for brakelines from the 20's.


----------



## CFrye

Trying to up load pictures,,,


----------



## ArlinEastman

So glad everyone had a good time and praying for safe travels home.


----------



## CFrye

Sitting around on Friday. 









Touring the finish shed. 


















Of course it rained!









Neil's gracious wife, Miss Linda.









Dovetail jig demo. 









A few off cuts of wood going back to Oklahoma. 









Mudflap was sitting on a chair, supervising the offcut loading. He and I were called to the other part of the shop to check something. When we returned to the front, Neil had the chair loaded on the truck!


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Looks like everyone had a great time at Charles place. Great host and great company what more is there to a woodworkers gathering? Would love to have been able to be ther. And all those offcuts I could have fun for along time. Some year maybe ….


----------



## Doe

Home again! No deer, dogs, foxes, turtles, or chickens harmed during the drive home (I never thought I'd ever see a stray chicken by a highway). More to follow . . . tomorrow . . .


----------



## ArlinEastman

*Happy Fathers Day you guys*


----------



## CFrye

> Home again! No deer, dogs, foxes, turtles, or chickens harmed during the drive home (I never thought I d ever see a stray chicken by a highway). More to follow . . . tomorrow . . .
> 
> - Doe


Glad you and Jerry are home and safe. In Oklahoma you'd see all that AND goats, pigs, turkeys, coyotes, and other sundry critters! 
By the way, Doe, you are sneaky. Thank you!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

looks like a grand time ,i sure missed a good one ,love the pics ,yall have a safe trip home


----------



## CFrye

It just occurred to me that no one did FaceTime or Skype or anything. We did discuss the Facebook Live thing. No one present knew how to do it. :-( 
Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

No reports from Sue, Bandit and Beka.


----------



## GaryC

Monte…Sue stopped in W. Virginia to visit relatives


----------



## MadJester

I just arrived home…seems I can easily make a trip that is supposed to be five and a half hours stretch to nearly nine!

Only went to two yard sales on the way home…it was too hot to risk leaving Gryphon in the car…

Thanks again Charles, Linda, Sheri and Ed!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just dropped Liam off at camp called College for Kids. Just one kid for a week. What will I do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Glad everyone is safe so far, Beka, how are you and bandit doing???


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Just dropped Liam off at camp called College for Kids. Just one kid for a week. What will I do.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, go fishin'.....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good idea Marty. May get dad and Sean out in the boat.
This time last year I was sawing logs at Andy's.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Spent the day with child #2, 3, and 4, for a birthday/fathers day cookout. Didn't get much done inn the shop…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Home. Tired. G'night.


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, is the car unloaded? Glad you made it home. 
You too, Sue!


----------



## MadJester

Gryphon walked in the door, ate a biscuit and then plopped down on his bed as is fast asleep…I'll let you know how many days he's asleep for!!!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Got shop ready for class tomorrow 
Had baked beans..pulledpork..deviled eggs..mac salad….basic left overs.. 
Took a nap


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Candy! Are you two bedded down for the night?


----------



## mojapitt

Class? What time are we supposed to be there?


----------



## CharlesNeil

8 am monte..come on


----------



## bandit571

Beka dropped me off a little while ago. Believe we saw just about every turn and hill in West Virginia on the way home….one little shower, was barely enough to move the dust around…









I promised I would edit our host out of this picture, but, I left the rest of the Liars Club in. 









Someone can sure make a mess…









Somewhere down there…John Boy Walton is walking around..









On a clear day…you can see…hills…


----------



## MadJester

Charles was very sweet to cut these dovetails for some of the scrap wood I got…I hope I can do justice to the rest of it…I'll post pics when I finish it up…


----------



## mojapitt

He's sweet like that.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Candy- No unloading tonight.

Thanks again for coming. It was great meeting everyone!


----------



## bandit571

BTW…we finally found ONE antique/flea market open on the way home….$9.99 + Tax for a 6" sweep brace….more things to clean up…..will get a picture later…..

Have a Millers Falls No. 11 and a Stanley #8 to rehab as well….among a few saws….

ENJOYED the trip, enjoyed the weekend…..little tired right now…Boss wants to go to the store….glad it is only 2 miles away…


----------



## CFrye

> - MadJester


*Wow!* grain match!
We are still on the road. Ate supper in Corydon, Indiana. Mudflap got a second wind and is behind the wheel…
Glad to hear you are home, too, Bandit.


----------



## CFrye

Bandit, did you get the saws in the house without the Boss seeing them? 
;-)


----------



## MadJester

Candy…yeah, he did an awesome job with wrapping the grain…one spot is a small bit off on one side but it's amazing…I would have never been able to get it even close to that…


----------



## CFrye

Wrapping! That's the term!
Second wind is defunct and we are sacking out in/near Evansville, Indiana.


----------



## rhybeka

I is home, wood stacked (for now) and dry in the garage. SO has not yet seen the stack so I'm safe for now. I got showered on the drive back to Cbus - saw two staties waiting to pull folks over too - no sign of that accident though, Bandit - which was weird. but like Stumpy J I'm beat. see you all on the flip side


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm…


----------



## bandit571

Wood is stacked, saws made it into the house…barely.

Insurance Company wants to recoup their money from the people that were in my house at the time of the fire…2 years ago. $16,000 worth? Have to write a letter stating WHY I shouldn't have to pay….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world. Still off from the real job today. More shop time.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm up too - not shop bound yet though. need to be soon though so I can work out wood storage.

Looks like the bench I'd like to build for my next/final bench will take ~100BF. Ouch!


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, Morning…I think…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

students have arrived time to rock and roll .. a full week class …oh joy 
consolation .. last one for the year

definitely plan to run alot of troll motor batteries down starting next week


----------



## CFrye

On the road again…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Give that boat a workout, Charles. You've earned it!


----------



## bandit571

Bundle of saws made it about this far into the house..









Wood has been stacked..









Until the Dungeon floor stays dry. And..I find a bit of room to stash this hoard.

Boss wants to go out this morning for errands…..means I can't sit around and play with these…









Hmmmm, a 10 year old "box".....









Maybe one in Maple? Original was out of flooring boards from an old school house. Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is getting overload warnings….

Charles: Drain one of those motor batteries for me. THANK YOU for having me.


----------



## MadJester

Charles…after a week of classes, you will deserve the rest…especially after we all wore you out! LOL…

My wood is still in the jeep…I have a few packages to ship out so I may unload later unless I'm all tuckered out…

Woke up violently this morning…I think one of the cat critters was chasing a bug…


----------



## diverlloyd

That's a bad wake up Sue.

I'm up from a day of rest. Migraine pill put me to sleep so after way to much sleep now the dog wants to take a nap together.


----------



## Cricket

I hope someone is going to put together a video of the Shindig.


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, what pictures I have are very incomplete since I wasn't there Saturday.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Everyone send your photos to [email protected]

I'll put something together.


----------



## rhybeka

Need a second or third opinion. This bottom window support is pretty punky. It should be replaced, right?


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## rhybeka

Thanks Bill


----------



## Cricket

> Everyone send your photos to [email protected]
> 
> I ll put something together.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Thank you!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Push on it with a screwdriver and see just how pinky it is. If it is still mostly solid, you can leave it, but make sure the new installation is water tight. If the screwdriver sticks in it real far, then yes replace.


----------



## mojapitt

Just thinking of you folks


----------



## bandit571

Hey…I resemble that remark….


----------



## mojapitt

I don't just resemble it, I live it.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't just resemble it, I live it.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it looks much better with double doors.


----------



## rhybeka

Cool - I checked it and it's sturdy enough so forging forward!


----------



## firefighterontheside

That does look better.

What is the angle you use for the back legs on your chairs?


----------



## mojapitt

Back angle is 7°


----------



## rhybeka

Well, it's at least plumb, level and screwed in. decided to shower right over me!


----------



## MadJester

Ooowee…what a downpour out there…I shipped my packages, came upstairs, ate lunch and then a nap started screaming my name…woke up to massive rain so I guess the wood can stay in the car one more night…


----------



## MadJester

Monte…changing to a double door made a crazy difference…totally makes it look 100% better!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Birds-eye maple, curly cherry, mahogany, walnut… some of the nicest wood in my pile came from Charles Neil's SCRAP PILE!


----------



## mojapitt

To all of you who got to raid Charles scrap pile, you suck.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I made mitre cuts with new blade today. It's definitely the best blade I have ever used.


----------



## Gene01

> Stumpy, I made mitre cuts with new blade today. It s definitely the best blade I have ever used.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't keep us in suspense. What kind of blade? If it's better than my Tenryus, I gotta get one.


----------



## mojapitt

They sent pictures of the small kitchen island top I did.


----------



## mojapitt

This blade Gene.


----------



## bandit571

For some reason..we kept hearing a John Denver song….all the way through the state of WV.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like I won the "Wood Industry 40 Under 40 Award". Not sure what it is, something about young innovators in woodworking. I remember they had an awards ceremony for last year's recipients at the big IWF show in Atlanta. This year it's at the AWFS conference in Las Vegas. Not sure if I'll have the time to go…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Made it thru day 1 of the class.. candy and sweet pea are well fed.. just finished some ice cream.
Candy is laying across my legs and sweet pea.is snuggled up against my back 
Nite


----------



## firefighterontheside

Congrats stumpy.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, I did a search of their site and could not find a 10" , 80 tooth miter saw blade. 
None were identified as "Industrial", either. 
Any help?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, it's a tablesaw blade. My mitre saw is a 12 inch.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Gene- If you scroll up to last week's posts you'll find a link to the blade along with the other chair contest prizes.


----------



## mojapitt

I almost hate to admit it, but now that it's together, the vanity looks kinda nice.


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats Stumpy. You have earned it.


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for my wife to get off work. Then a quick supper and off to bed. Back to the real job tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, happy belated birthday.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, it s a tablesaw blade. My mitre saw is a 12 inch.
> 
> - Monte Pittman





> Gene- If you scroll up to last week s posts you ll find a link to the blade along with the other chair contest prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> That one will be my next blade. Gotta try it.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudflap4869

Dang 310 posts behind when I got home @ about 8:15 this evening. Whoop-ass tired but would do it again any time. That bunch are the greatest folks that you could ever meet. *AND* they are just like family. ( Except they don't squabble with each other.) 
Miss Linda is one of the nicest southern ladies that you could ever meet. But I bet that if she gets offpissed, you are in deep dodo. 
Miss Lena is just as sweet, and I very much enjoyed visiting with her. 
The folks that work with Charles are true southerners with their great hospitality. They made me miss living in the south. At one time I lived only about 100 miles from there, and passed through my old stomping ground while traveling in both directions. We in fact had lunch in Lewisburg Wv, on the way Charles's place. It is about 5 miles from the Greenbrier resort where the congressional nuclear fallout shelter is located. 
Now I have to become a Monk. I saw the picture that somebody took of the back of my head. I already have the hair for it, now I just need the robe. 
I see by the old clock on the computer that it is 10 PM, so I will get a shower and put my tired self to bed. Night night all.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Good to see everyone is home safely.
Congrats Jim 
Monte its looking good 
today we make cabriolet legs , with some very novice woodworkers.. spent yesterday learning how to design them and the importance of offsetting the center point on the foot before turning .. and then they bandsawed and turned . hope they can get thru them .

They saw the rolling pens and want to make some …uh maybe not … dont see where we have the time and i dont have the dimensional stock .. I think rolling pins have been retired . LOL


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim - that might've been me - not sure though  Agreed on all points. Charles, thanks again for hosting. I think the wife would like to come as well next time - I told her she could sit at those tables in the front and craft to her hearts content while I take one of your classes and/or visit with your wife 

I went to put lumber away and ended up replacing the window behind the lumber rack. It's needed done for two years so I guess it was time. Got most of it in before the rain set in. Still have to trim it out though. :\


----------



## Gene01

Planning on making a series of canes to distribute to various VA facilities. A celtic knot design would be neat. 
If it's not too much trouble, could someone explain the process to this old dummy?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Glad you all made it home safely. Another one for the history books.
I just watched them making cabriolets on Tommy Mac yesterday. Not as difficult as one would think. I did notice the offset on the lathe.
I have a plan in my head for some chairs for my parents. BKP is needed. I'll pick up my tenoning jig Friday. I reviewed maloof joints yesterday.
Cindy is helping me talk my dad into going to the VA to make a claim for compensation for his hearing loss. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene ,
I think stumpy filmed the celtic knot .. its not difficult … you can Pm me and i can set you up with my show, we did it on there as well , same applies to any of the other stumpy clan


----------



## bandit571

On the way from Menards yesterday….got chased down I-75 by a BIG Thunderstorm. Heard hail hitting the van….

Supplies to complete the Pantry Cupboard Project have been bought, along with a new wire wheel for the grinder, and new sanding belts.

Since today is NOT a Monday…I might work in the shop today….Might even spread some glue around.

Top of the Morning to ya, fellow twerps and Randy!

Seems I was having too much fun to take more than a couple pictures….hands were busy on other things…so, what I posted above is about all I have for Shindig Pictures..









"Scene of the Crime"?









"Morning after"?









Enjoy your new saw, Stumpy….


----------



## GaryC

Gene, looks like the old coots missed a good one….


----------



## Gene01

Sure does Gary.
How's things in your part of the woods?
Nothing new here. Wife's been in MI . Gets home Thursday. 
I don't care for housework.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All.

Like all the pictures and talk of the Shindig. Wish I could have made this one. Really interesting to see the rolling pins. I need to try one someday with my old lathe and limited turning experience.

Going to be a hot one here today. Then will cool down some for the next week or so.

Back to the shop to finish a leather cribbage board then back to woodworking for a bit.


----------



## mojapitt

Back To work. This really sucks.

Placed first order with Industrial Abrasives (I believe i got information from Marty). Could save huge amount on sand paper.


----------



## CharlesNeil

industrial abrasives is my go to for any abrasives ```````


----------



## GaryC

Gene, trying to dodge the rain. Have lots of cutting to do in the pasture. I'm with you on the housework.


----------



## rhybeka

@Cricket I am in possession of the banner and just need an address to get it back to you  I'll PM you as well but thought I'd post here too!

Ugh. This day is going a bit too slow for me! have a meeting at the time I usually go home as well. :\


----------



## bandit571

This saw from the Shindig…









Got together with this saw..









Had to chop the rivets off, adjust a hole or two..









Saw now has a better handle on things. Looks more like a Disston No. 4 backsaw, now. need to refinish the wood.
One done, a few more to go…


----------



## bandit571

Now…what's fer Lunch?

Need to bring two boards in from the van…...before it leaves..


----------



## CFrye

Pictures coming your way, via email, Stumpy! 
Charles needs to know to whom this stuff belongs. I know the wood handles were brought by Doe (and the washer screwdrivers in the baggie) for anyone that wanted them.


----------



## bandit571

Drill was mine….anyone can have it…..have enough here as it is..

Not sure who had the auger…or the levercap….


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I just sent you what pictures I have


----------



## Cricket

> @Cricket I am in possession of the banner and just need an address to get it back to you  I ll PM you as well but thought I d post here too!
> 
> Ugh. This day is going a bit too slow for me! have a meeting at the time I usually go home as well. :
> 
> - rhybeka


If you can just hold onto it for next year, that would be great!


----------



## mojapitt

Cricket, is it true that you are hosting after Arlin?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bill

I would love to trade you something for that router thingie.

So glad everyone is home safely.

Charles

I am very envious of your shop. I could have all the room I need for the vets and anyone else who comes to my shop. Good luck on the teaching this week.


----------



## Festus56

> Cricket, is it true that you are hosting after Arlin?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hope it is earlier in the year. Us northerners might melt down there now !!


----------



## rhybeka

> @Cricket I am in possession of the banner and just need an address to get it back to you  I ll PM you as well but thought I d post here too!
> 
> Ugh. This day is going a bit too slow for me! have a meeting at the time I usually go home as well. :
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> If you can just hold onto it for next year, that would be great!
> 
> - Cricket


Sure! Or I can just mail it to Arlin and he can hold onto it


----------



## CFrye

> Cricket, is it true that you are hosting after Arlin?
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Hope it is earlier in the year. Us northerners might melt down there now !!
> 
> - Festus56


Or later, as in the fall? I should be asleep. Ugh.


----------



## mudflap4869

First date was cinco de mayo parade, and the river walk. I am ready to go back any time. So, Cricket gets my vote for hosting the Fandango of 2019. Second honeymoon for me, my spooose and anyone who has never been there. You guys need to get your burros in gear and get to the gatherings, we missed you this year.

Charles, Candy hasn't even unloaded all the wood from the truck and she is ready to buy a bigger truck. And it wouldn't be that difficult to talk her into moving to Virginia. But NOT WV.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Mudflap

Several have said they would like to move here .. its a nice place to live

now the sounds of spoke shaves and rasp fill the air… love it

Bandit that little plane I got from you is peeling tiger maple shaveings like a champ.. thanks again


----------



## bandit571

Two planes that came home with me, are now ready for work..









Millers Falls No. 11, and…









Stanley No. 8 "Aircraft Carrier" plane.

Thanks to Charles for these two old planes.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit, 
great to see them back in service ..


----------



## DonBroussard

I really enjoyed the pics from the Shindig. It's like I was almost there! Congrats to the winners of the chair contest, and to Stumpy for arranging the prizes.

Cricket-Thanks to Verticlascope for their support of the LJ gatherings. It's much appreciated.

I missed an Eddie sighting. Maybe another time, I'll get to see it. Kinda like Halley's Comet.

Good to hear from you, Gary.

Gene-I'm with you on the housekeeping thing. When Nannette is away for a few days, I usually junk up the house and clean up the day before she returns.

Congrats, Stumpy! Do you really qualify as "young" enough for that award?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Congrats, Stumpy! Do you really qualify as "young" enough for that award?
> 
> - Don Broussard


You have to be under 40 to win the award. I'm 39, so I just made it


----------



## Gene01

39? I think I remember 39.

Don, clean up day is tomorrow. Wash day was today.


----------



## bandit571

Seen those hills









And kept hearing a song from the Hobbit…

"Far over the Misty Mountains cold
To Dungeons deep, and caverns old… "


----------



## GaryC

Gene, you have a better memory than me….


----------



## firefighterontheside

So my uncle sent me a text just now. "Any interest. Walnut neighbors yard." I say, um…yeah. This picture was with it. Guess what Im doing Saturday morning.


----------



## mojapitt

That's awful Bill. I can't be there Saturday.

Nice score.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Guess what Im doing Saturday morning.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Um, mending the fence???


----------



## DonBroussard

For a wide-awake drunk:










Picked this, and a few other jars of 'shine, up in Branson last week.

EDIT: Sorry about the sideways picture.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> For a wide-awake drunk.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I think that's an oxymoron.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Why not Monte.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Don, where did ya git it??? I'm gonna hafta place an order…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am working real job this weekend. No option to come Bill.


----------



## diverlloyd

Don drink a couple jars of it and it won't be sideways.


----------



## DonBroussard

Marty-Smith Creek Moonshine at Branson Landing Mall. They have 13 flavors, one of which is "Straight". Website is https://www.smithcreekmoonshine.com


----------



## bandit571

I hear it is good for Migraines …....


----------



## bandit571

Wreakage of the water damaged Gazebo has been taken apart and tossed. Was like having a full bathtub of water land on top of the roof…..bowed it right down. Then the rain just kept pouring on it.

Will do things a bit different on the next version. Yes, the Boss is getting another one…..will set it up a little differently …..away from the "waterfall" ....

Couple of Guinness Draughts…..been a busy day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Cool, just asked my sister to bring me some, she'll be here Thursday…..


----------



## Gene01

Got some in Pigeon Forge a few years ago. Not a fan of any flavored alcohol. But their clear ain't half bad. 
Yours is better, Marty. Just ask Dave.


----------



## bandit571

Four rehabs today….also installed a new wire wheel on the grinder. Moved the Pine planks for the Pantry Project's doors to the shop. Clear the wreck of the Gazebo…and fixed a window screen. Might have gotten something done today?

'shine is ok…just don't drink any water the next morning…..DAMHIKT….

Might TRY to do a little wood working tomorrow? We'll see. Need to find out where my tape measure took off to…


----------



## Gene01

> shine is ok…just don t drink any water the next morning…..DAMHIKT….
> 
> - bandit571


Hair of the dog till noon. Then, who cares?


----------



## mojapitt

Family supper. Ended with strawberry varinyke


----------



## mojapitt

Family supper. Ended with strawberry varinyke


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've gotta have some of those. I think you were gonna get me the recipe.


----------



## mojapitt

I will ask about the recipe.

I would send you some, but it's my birthday, so I ate them. )


----------



## mojapitt

Newest sander is ordered

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0001408SO/ref=ya_st_dp_summary?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

better get on getting this window buttoned up…weatherman says there's a tropical storm moving up from LA to us this weekend. time for coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

Well, I woke up this morning. I consider that a good start to the day.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

A day late but HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Monte, happy birthday…..yesterday.


----------



## CharlesNeil

happy birthday Monte


----------



## mudflap4869

One more birthday and a few less hair to have to comb. Now that's celebrating. Happy birthday ooooold man.


----------



## ssnvet

Mr. Bill …. I hope you have a big chain saw. I've always wanted a Husquavarna 262, but could never justify the expense

Monte … belated birthday salutation… Nostrovia!

Had some fun in our machine shop making a marking knife…. project post to follow.

Have a great day!


----------



## bandit571

Morning Twerps….
Things to do, places to go, people to see…..

Maybe then I might do a wee bit of woodworking….


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning' Nubbers.

Beka-Tropical Storm Cindy is wetting about ¼ of the contiguous US now. We are very near the disorganized eye of the storm, but it's not even raining here now.

Happy belated birthday, Monte!

Gene-Don't forget that today is clean up day. Enjoy your reunion with your bride!


----------



## bandit571

Happy B-Day, Monte!


----------



## rhybeka

@Don I wondered if you all were seeing any of that - I wasn't quite awake yet though. Coffee was consumed and seems to be working its magic.

Happy B-Day Monte! Happy Belated, Jim! I'm cursing your name though - I'm now jonesing to start a workbench build.


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy b day monte

If you all don't mind could you answer some question in this thread http://lumberjocks.com/topics/226601


----------



## Festus56

Morning All,

Should be a nice day here, maybe 10 deg cooler than yesterday. Little rain shower last evening to settle the dust.

Happy Birthday Monte !!

Matt I have the big Husky, you can use it if you need.


----------



## ssnvet

For your viewing enjoyment…

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/324929


----------



## Gene01

> Morning Nubbers.
> 
> Gene-Don t forget that today is clean up day. Enjoy your reunion with your bride!
> 
> - Don Broussard


Done!


----------



## ArlinEastman

Happy Birthday Monte and many many more.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Happy birthday Monte!

Good looking marking knife you've got there Matt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy is causing all kinds of trouble at my house, but at work she can't affect me.

Matt, I have a Stihl MS291 with 20" bar. Not the horsepower of the 262, but it does pretty well.


----------



## bandit571

One 1×10 has been cut to length (61") and then ripped in to two more or less equal pieces.
Second 1×10 has been cut to match the length. Then a glue up was done..









Added cauls to keep things flat..









Maybe after the glue has cured out, I can work on the second Pantry door?









Not sure IF the narrow part will be the hinge side, or not. 
That was my shoptime for today….so far…


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what's your lego storage look like.


----------



## rhybeka

@DL the put together stuff or the extra pieces I have laying around??

Z channel or J channel? Is it absolutely necessary on a window install?? This inquiring mind wants to know.


----------



## diverlloyd

I'm thinking of making one for all our mini figures but can't settle on a design. If I want shelves or individual spaces or sliding glass. Just the normal stuff I do when designing things. I do like my little mini figures.


----------



## bandit571

J channel. Across the top of a window it will act as a rain gutter. Install the sides first, then wrap the top "J" over them, so water can't get behind the side "J" channels.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As bandit said, it's important for keeping water out. Cut the top piece to fit over side pieces. Caulk j channel to window.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> As bandit said, it s important for keeping water out. Cut the top piece to fit over side pieces. Caulk j channel to window.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wait….does your new window have the j channel built into it? If so, no j channel is needed.


----------



## Gene01

Those Narex chisels got here. 
A 6, 8, and 10 mm set of mortise chisels and a nicely boxed set of 6 bevel edged ones. From 6mm thru 26 mm.
All are very well sharpend and ready for use.
Now I no longer have to booger up my screwdrivers opening paint cans.


----------



## mojapitt

You would use good chisel to open paint cans? Somewhere Bandit is having chest pains.


----------



## CFrye

> Morning Nubbers.
> 
> Gene-Don t forget that today is clean up day. Enjoy your reunion with your bride!
> 
> - Don Broussard
> 
> Done!
> 
> - Gene Howe


I have to ask: What is 'done'? The not forgetting or the clean up?
Happy birthday, (belated) Marty and Monte!



> Cindy is causing all kinds of trouble at my house, but at work she can t affect me.
> - firefighterontheside


I bet she could if she wanted to!

I, and my coworkers, survived our first shift with the new electronic charting system. We had extra help for the transition. 4 nurses for patient care instead of the usual 3, plus a super-user (a nurse from the big hospital in Tulsa that is familiar with the system). The super users will be here the rest of the week. Then, we're on our own. Oh my! I am not a very fast typer. I also have very bad hand writing (I've been accused of training doctors).


----------



## Gene01

Just a bit of sarcasm, Monte. My go to can lid pryer thingy is one that has a bottle opener on one end and a pry bar on the other. 
Hope Bandit survives.

Candy, you know me too well.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, our new $100,000,000 patient information tracking system goes live middle of October.


----------



## rhybeka

> As bandit said, it s important for keeping water out. Cut the top piece to fit over side pieces. Caulk j channel to window.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Wait….does your new window have the j channel built into it? If so, no j channel is needed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I believe the j channel is built in - I keep trying to remember to NOT put the trim in it. Trying to not sink the trim in too far is my next issue. Don't really want to shim it but may have to.



Code:


 AJ I don't do minifig display - I have a scene of sorts on my entertainment center they are 'posed' in. I'll take pics when I get done with this #%£<$&

 window


----------



## bandit571

Was hiding in the shop, again..









The Stanley No. 8 from Charles' place. Making shavings and jointing LONG boards straight..









Decided to get this other old plane out..









Just to make this..









Sure, it might have been easy with a router table…except these are 5'1" long.

Picked a bottle tonight to try out….Jameson "Cask Mates" "Finished in Craft Beer barrels" Stout Edition. 
May give it a try out….


----------



## diverlloyd

Charles or anyone else what do you know about using nitric acid to stain wood? Had a guy tell a buddy about doing it on muzzle loaders to get that deep cherry color. He said it turns yellow then the more coats the more red and darker it gets. Just wondering if anyone has experience in it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Gene- * take those new chisels and chop a mortise or two in some white oak or whatever is the hardest wood you have. Id like to know how the edges hold up.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, I'll do that in a few days. Stand by.


----------



## rhybeka

ooooh - I wanna know about that too Gene! I was looking to upgrade my ragtag set at some point but now that I've got the sharpening part down I may be able to wait a bit longer 

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

This real job thing is a pain


----------



## Gene01

> Candy, our new $100,000,000 patient information tracking system goes live middle of October.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think Google knows where I am all the time. Bet they didn't spend that kind of $$$$$.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, that doesn't count the 100 people hired to run the software.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, Morning…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, that doesn t count the 100 people hired to run the software.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good Lord.


----------



## rhybeka

looking at workbench wood prices. Would Eastern white pine be any good for a bench??

Over 100BF
8/4 Ash: $3.20
8/4 Hard Maple White $4.80
8/4 White Oak $5.87
8/4 Red Oak $3.99
8/4 Eastern White Pine $2.20
8/4 Soft Maple White $3.45


----------



## Gene01

How are you LA, TX, MS, AR folks weathering Cindy? Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## johnstoneb

The pine would work for a bench. It is a little soft You might have to resurface the bench a little more often than say the maple or others. It won't dent or mark project you are working on. My bench is made from paper birch it is a little softer than soft maple and I have never had to resurface the top in 30 plus years.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Look up a Paul Sellers video on Youtube about how he built his out of just plain 2×4s….

Mine is out of Pine.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, my dream work bench would be made of teak. It will continue to be a dream for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, it doesn't matter what you use. If you're like most of us, you won't see much of it, anyway. Flat surfaces accumulate all sorts of stuff.
Seriously, pine will be OK. You plan to rip and set the edge up? Might be a little less dent prone.

Just saw Bandit's post. 2×4s would be cheaper. And fir is a bit tougher. Just don't use "White wood". That stuff is nasty.


----------



## diverlloyd

All of mine are cull construction lumber from homedepot. Made them out of 2×6 cut down to 1 1/2×3 at 70% off I think it was $2 a board for 10' ones. I was lucky and bought 30 at that price. That's around 6.8ish bdft per board
So max was about 25c a bdft. Now if I want to get rid of the bench and build another I'm not out very much money. Both are Paul sellers style minus the center section I put that on the backside of the small bench and not in the long bench. Also measure your view you are going to use so you know it will clear the legs. I built mine for a small vise and now I have a large vise just laying around.

Marty are you going to the auction in Ramsey Saturday?


----------



## DonBroussard

So far, we are only experiencing light winds of 20-25 mph and intermittent rain. Local flooding in low-lying areas, as expected. Looks like a cold wintry day outside, other than it being 80F and high humidity.


----------



## ssnvet

> looking at workbench wood prices. Would Eastern white pine be any good for a bench??
> 8/4 Eastern White Pine $2.20
> - rhybeka


I personally wouldn't invest all the labor associated with a bench build and then use the cheapest wood I could find…. but that's just me and I have many options for buying lumber at deeply discounted prices.

If I was going to build a bench using softwood, I would use SPF before I used White Pine.

I love White Pine and have worked with it a lot… but SPF will be cheaper, denser and harder.

Buy 2×8 or 2×10 and rip your boards out of that, as they will have fewer knots and be less warped and twisted.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A lot of home centers sell southern yellow pine construction lumber. Its hard and heavy. Buy 2×10s or 2×12s, they're dryer. Sticker them in your shop a few weeks. Want my Roubo bench plan?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm with Stumpy. Use yellow pine. It's available as 2×8's and larger. It's still cheap, but it's a lot harder than white pine. It will look nicer too.

Just bought a winch to help get my big walnut logs loaded. The come along was getting old.


----------



## ssnvet

The market place drives what is readily available and what is economically priced. And the stick-built framing used in most construction is definitely what drives the market.

2×4 and 2×6 will be used exclusively for studs. Studs are loaded axially in compression and thus will always be #2 (usually referred to as stud grade).

2×8 and up will be used exclusively for joists and rafters… so these are uniformly loaded all along their length in bending and are always #1 (select structural or joist grade).

Hence the quality of the lumber is significantly better. The allowed knot size will be smaller, the allowed slope of the grain will be less and the amount of wayne allowed will be less. The price per BF will be a little higher, but you will get straighter, more useable sticks and the net result will be worth the extra cost.


----------



## DonBroussard

I made my first (and current) bench out of pressure-treated pine because that's what I had on hand. Kind of a proof-of-concept project. Next bench I make will be out of better wood. I wouldn't recommend PT lumber for a workbench.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure it would sell, but I think it's cool.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, did you make that or find it online? I'm sure it would sell, but it would have to be to the right clientele. It would no doubt have to be expensive, looks like a few hundred dollars worth of epoxy there, not to mention the considerable labor involved.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, it's a picture I found. I search for ideas constantly. This guy posts some really high-end stuff (from England). I am going to copy one of his coffee tables. Stay tuned.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's quite a concept.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It would be a NIGHTMARE to get all the bubbles out of the acrylic/epoxy!


----------



## bandit571

Rare sight..









A cleared off bench. needed the room.
This half of the doors is now installed..









Took a couple round trips to the shop, to get the door to fit the opening. Used the "new" planes to surface it flat. First two hinges went on without too much hassle….#3 hinge….figured I use a plastic step stool to sit my rearend on, to install the hinge…..stool broke, I hit the corner of the Kitchen Island with my shoulder, and sprawl across the floor
( that is going to leave a mark…...)

Drug out a better chair, once I was able to get up off the floor. Hinge was installed. Checked the supplies…used 3 hinges, thought I had bought 6….seems I have ONE hinge left? Grrrrr, another trip to buy hinges. ( senior moment?)
Had to keep moving, lest anything stiffen up….got Door#2 cut, jointed and in the clamps..









Been one of them days….









Clamp for a caul stuck out too far for my fat body to get through….had to FIND a better clamp, and redo that caul.


----------



## Gene01

It's a beautiful table. Bet it would sell well.


----------



## DS

> It would be a NIGHTMARE to get all the bubbles out of the acrylic/epoxy!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I would think one would have to draw a vacuum to eliminate the bubbles…. maybe a modified bag press?
Otherwise it would be a mondo-sized bell jar!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It would be a NIGHTMARE to get all the bubbles out of the acrylic/epoxy!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I was thinking that would be problematic too. If you were making a line of tables that sold well (and expensive) you could build or have built a vacuum chamber.


----------



## CharlesNeil

butane torch as you go no issue with the bubbles you can also get dry ice and let the vapors drift over it as you go .. or exhale on it.. its the carbon dioxide that does it.. then again with that much epoxy ..torch would be best ..if ya had to exhale that much you would pass out..


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, my luck I would pass out into the table


----------



## Gene01

A light touch with a MAAP torch or, even a hair dryer, works to eliminate the bubbles. 
A pour that thick would be done in stages. Eliminating the bubbles at each stage wouldn't necessarily be required.

Oops, Charles beat me to it.


----------



## DS

I've seen large resin pours (but, not as large as this table) where the guy mixed his resin in a pot, put the pot in a bell jar under vacuum, then poured it onto the work piece. Maybe that works on this table?


----------



## ssnvet

DS is in the house! How's the CNC router build coming along?


----------



## mojapitt

I am guessing $500-$700 in epoxy alone on that table. Stuff I use is $70 a gallon.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, take a look here.




It's a long video with tons of great info.


----------



## DS

Well, sadly, I haven't touched the CNC since the big heart attack 2 1/2 years ago. I don't get around as well as I used to.

It (the CNC) is moving slowly back to the top of my "projects still needing to be done" list. (It's up to about 18th right now)

I finally got the weeds out of my garden after all that time. They had grown over the 6 foot block wall they were next to. (how embarrassing is that?)

I'm currently re-habbing all the irrigation systems in the back yard. Then there is a closet remodel that is 85% completed - you get the idea.

Each week I try to knock another thing off the list so I can get back to it. It's a long haul and I am starting off waaaay behind the curve.

The sucky part is that things get onto the list almost as fast as I can tick them off the list. (The lawn mower just died)

I go to work every day and it seems to zap all my endurance from me and I don't feel like doing anything the rest of the day once I'm home. Getting old sucks!


----------



## ssnvet

DS…. Sorry to hear about your health issues. That's no fun! Hope your energy comes back and you are able to be more active again soon.


----------



## DS

I guess, until recently, none of that other stuff mattered so much.
After my near death experiences, my wife thought she would have a go with it. She didn't like it either.

Now the dust seems to be settling down in our lives and I wrote "the list" of unfinished projects.

Had almost 30 projects on it 4 months ago. I didn't realize it was so big.
Down to about 24 or so now. heheh

Thanks for your concern.
I've been monitoring this forum for a little while. Seeing whats up and all.

Sounds like it was an awesome shindig with Charles.


----------



## mojapitt

DS, you're welcome here anytime.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I love these drawer joints. Those aren't dowels, the pegs are part of the drawer front. This one is on a Craftsman-style chest of drawers from the 20s or 30s. Maybe we'll do something in an upcoming issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal about it?


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks for the input guys! Not that I was looking to build a furniture bench but I do want something sturdy and nice. @stumpy jury is still out on if I want a roubo - I really liked the sjoburg at Charles's place and found one in Woodsmith I like that's similar to that : 








I've got a good vice for it, but I think I could still use a tail vise and a leg vise with a dead 'wo'man… just have to make sure I put everything in reverse of the plans with being a lefty and all

Oh!DL - here's my lego storage:


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anti-gravity Legos!


----------



## bandit571

Ok, this will make the evening news around here….

The Old Moulton Gas building, at the corner of CR 18 and CR11…..church had bought the building a while back.

Today, a construction crew working nearby hit an 8" gas line…...building blew up, then caught fire. Area was closed down for most of this afternoon.

Hidden gas line? Or, didn't they call before they dug….

No injuries…..building is a total loss.

The Boss wants the "new" Gazebo built…today. The way the body is feeling right now…..not going to happen.


----------



## bandit571

Upon unpacking the parts for the Gazebo…..one of the crossbeams is bent….and the 16 "clips" needed to assemble all the parts are missing. Can't build it without the clips. Crossbeam that goes between the cornerposts is bent where a roof rib connects to the top. One end is also bent. Had to fax the dealer, no joy at Wal E World….


----------



## diverlloyd

Very nice beka. I only have mini figures but I have been looking at the lego Hartman movie jokers car and penguins car.
Stumpy those are nice joints.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy is doing joints?


----------



## mojapitt

It's here


----------



## CFrye

> I love these drawer joints. Those aren t dowels, the pegs are part of the drawer front. This one is on a Craftsman-style chest of drawers from the 20s or 30s. Maybe we ll do something in an upcoming issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


A Knapp joint! The first machine produced joint! Those are so cool looking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> It s here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Don't you have some sanding to do….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte that was faster then the festool.


----------



## Doe

Charles, thank you and Linda so much for your hospitality - we had a wonderful time. Virginia is such a beautiful place and I'd like to come back to see stuff we missed. I should have got more wood; customs had a peek in the back seat where I had the stash and just waved us on.

It was a delight seeing old friends again and meeting old friends for the first time.

Sue! I'm glad you're making a box from that stunning piece of wood. Don't forget to post the finished box.

Bandit, About the song - I was hoping our next get together wouldn't have a song. I was humming the Night They Drove Old Dixie Down until we got there and switched to John Denver. Next year, there isn't an Iowa song, but Radar O'Reilly is from Iowa so I'm expecting to hum the theme for MASH for a year. BTW, I vote for a cooler time of year, please.

Congrats Jim H! It was a pleasure meeting you, and thanks for signing the book.

When we got back there was a message about having my stuff in a sale this Saturday so I've been busy. I really need to start posting some of my projects. Sunday we're going to meet our puppy. We don't know which one, but she's a girl.


----------



## DS

I am thoroughly looking forward to the Stumpynubs version of this 1867 classic!


----------



## firefighterontheside

How about this for an Iowa song?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> It would be a NIGHTMARE to get all the bubbles out of the acrylic/epoxy!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


*Stumpy*

I seen several guys use vacuum to get them all out and it works really well to. Also many others use a heat gun to get them out to.

*Monte*

I really like it and it is well done.

Talking about the other day

We had winds here at our place at 115mph and others up to 123mph

Also about that *Monte* We have a downed Black walnut that is about 14" I told my wife you might like it and I want to save it till next year for you and my Brother in Law said "It will be great firewood" I will save it for you tho. about 20' long


----------



## mojapitt

Firewood is foul language to me.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have lots of sanding to do. But sanding discs won't get here till Saturday and it came with no test discs.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Bandit, About the song - I was hoping our next get together wouldn t have a song. I was humming the Night They Drove Old Dixie Down until we got there and switched to John Denver. Next year, there isn t an Iowa song, but Radar O Reilly is from Iowa so I m expecting to hum the theme for MASH for a year. BTW, I vote for a cooler time of year, please.
> 
> - Doe


Doe

I am thinking the song for next year will either be Jermiah was a bull frog or the Streaker. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, this isn't a group you want streaking


----------



## bandit571

Maybe Humble Pie's " Thirty days in the hole"? In case a meeting were held here, that song would be about most of my neighbors…..

Found out today..I don't bounce as well as I used to…..

Another song…."Dull the knives and bend the forks, Smash the bottles and burn their corks…."


----------



## Doe

> How about this for an Iowa song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It'll take me a while to say it . . . but I do like it. 


> I am thinking the song for next year will either be Jermiah was a bull frog or the Streaker. lol
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Jermiah was a bull frog is easier. The Streaker sounds a bit alarming.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Becky, it doesn t matter what you use. If you re like most of us, you won t see much of it, anyway. Flat surfaces accumulate all sorts of stuff.
> Seriously, pine will be OK. You plan to rip and set the edge up? Might be a little less dent prone.
> 
> Just saw Bandit s post. 2×4s would be cheaper. And fir is a bit tougher. Just don t use "White wood". That stuff is nasty.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I'd rather use anything than pine, that shistuff gums up the blades. Douglas fir (aka construction lumber) would be a good choice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

DS, where ya been hiding??? Heart attack is no excuse fer not bein' around, well, maybe a little, hope yer doin' better…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

AJ, haven't seen anything on that auction…..


----------



## diverlloyd

It's on auctionzip it has some grizzly tools. It's a hour from me and about 2 from you. If you check it out and see something you would like me to bid on I would be more then happy to minus the lumber.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Looks like a good one AJ, unfortunately, I owe Indiana a large sum of money for a high dollar speeding ticket…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello DS, glad you could stop by.

Marty don't you hate that when you have to pay for a fast driving award?

A beautiful day here. About 70 all day with a light breeze. My kind of summer day !! Going to be like this for a few more days they say.

Will be loading up all our treasures tomorrow and headed west about 60 miles. A cool little fun day on Saturday in a small town and they asked us to be setup and have our home and patio products to display. Might even sell some if we are lucky. I have a great place to park at a friends house on Main St. Right next to the General Store and the Sports Bar / Supper Club and right across the street from the park where everyone will be.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty don t you hate that when you have to pay for a fast driving award?
> 
> - Festus56


Appearantly they frown on 65 in a 45mph construction zone while in a commercial vehicle…..


----------



## mojapitt

> Marty don t you hate that when you have to pay for a fast driving award?
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Appearantly they frown on 65 in a 45mph construction zone while in a commercial vehicle…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Ouch, that will leave a dent in your wallet.


----------



## Gene01

> Marty don t you hate that when you have to pay for a fast driving award?
> 
> - Festus56
> 
> Appearantly they frown on 65 in a 45mph construction zone while in a commercial vehicle…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Bad, bad. You've been a naughty boy.


----------



## mojapitt

Severely lacking motivation tonight. Something about making a taxidermy base doesn't get me real fired up.


----------



## Gene01

> Severely lacking motivation tonight. Something about making a taxidermy base doesn t get me real fired up.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Maybe you should've just told him to "stuff it". Heehee.


----------



## Festus56

That is what I was thinking too Gene !!!


----------



## mojapitt

Just noticed that I have been on LJs for 2000 days. For some reason it makes me feel old.


----------



## Festus56

> Just noticed that I have been on LJs for 2000 days. For some reason it makes me feel old.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yea you are old !!


----------



## mojapitt

> Just noticed that I have been on LJs for 2000 days. For some reason it makes me feel old.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Yea you are old !!
> 
> - Festus56


Oh, yeah


----------



## bandit571

Rookie….


----------



## mojapitt

I found a couple extra pounds in Virginia. Whoever lost them can sure have them back.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Happy 2000th anniversary, Monte!

I just did the math, and I'm going on seven years on this site. Looks like Gene has me beat, though. And Charles has him beat.


----------



## 000

> Happy 2000th anniversary, Monte!
> 
> I just did the math, and I m going on seven years on this site. Looks like Gene has me beat, though. And Charles has him beat.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I was here before you signed up, (and your probably still mad at me) LOL


----------



## bandit571

The Nite Cap for tonight will be 3 fingers of Jameson Cask Mates…...Gene, you might want to check it out.


----------



## Gene01

Thanks, Bandit. With only one liquor store within 50 miles, it'll be a while…unless Wal-Mart has it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning Fellow Humans, and Randy

Gene: around here, it be Kroger's selling the booze.

Hinges were bought last night…..but they are too big. Smallest ones in Wall E World..still too big. May go to BORG today. AFTER a few sales….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everybody. I'm just a youngster at 1518 days. You guys could have told me to join sooner.


----------



## rhybeka

construction lumber it seems it will be - now I just have to decide on the style.

Seems the weather is moving in. going to batten the hatches and hopefully my sump pump will not decide to stop working. A bit nervous since I've had to replace two within a year of each other.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Got 4 days to work before a day off. Wish it were the other way around.


----------



## rhybeka

> When we got back there was a message about having my stuff in a sale this Saturday so I ve been busy. I really need to start posting some of my projects. Sunday we re going to meet our puppy. We don t know which one, but she s a girl.
> 
> - Doe


Pictures please


----------



## Gene01

Well, darn. No Krogers in the state. I'll try others, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, remember to drive nice tod


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte let us know how you like that sander. I'm thinking I may be in the market for one if my planing technique doesn't improve soon XD


----------



## CharlesNeil

Hot Krispy Kreme doughnuts and coffee being consumed by the students

Last day of class … im ready for a break


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm ready for a donut.


----------



## mojapitt

I had a donut. I would rather be in Charles class.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Been a good class .. i love seeing folks take on challenges they would not normally try on their own.. in this class the cabriolet legs were their biggest challenge .. they had also never turned .. but they got them done and done well ..


----------



## mojapitt

When is your next video out Charles?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Dont have anything planned at the moment Monte.. Meeting with PBS on tuesday ..not sure where it stands , so depending on whether or not we can get it all worked out , we will see .. there is always the weekly show which we do and will set any Stumpy folks up with .. There are 373 shows on their now .. 
The stuff we filmed with you Monte and Stumpy is in my weekly show


----------



## mojapitt

You filmed some with Stumpy there doing Celtic Knot. Is that part of a video?


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool 54 deg here this morning. Should be nice all day. Have several errands then get to loading the trailer.

Charles I would watch yours and Stumpy's videos any day. Like that stuff and you fellas do a good job.

I have been reading everything on LJ's for the last 6 or 7 years but only been a card carrying member for 890 days now.


----------



## rhybeka

Mmmmm donuts….and class….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , its in my weekly show video show number 373 .. your in the video as well


----------



## mojapitt

Wow, the camera adds a few pounds. Like maybe 70?


----------



## DS

> DS, where ya been hiding??? Heart attack is no excuse fer not bein around, well, maybe a little, hope yer doin better…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Marty, I was in survival mode (literally). Many, many things in my life got simplified back to basics.
I've contemplated checking in several times. Been lurking in the background mostly.

It's good to see the gang still doin' stuff together.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte..I been telling folks the same thing about the camera for years , it also removes hair and adds wrinkles … you would think with all the technology these days they could improve that .


----------



## rhybeka

alright Stumpy J, I think your Roubo video convinced me to go that direction. Though I think I'll get yelled at for putting boards on the kitchen table.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I was here before you signed up, (and your probably still mad at me) LOL
> 
> - jbay


What was I mad at you for? Were you here under a different name?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> alright Stumpy J, I think your Roubo video convinced me to go that direction. Though I think I ll get yelled at for putting boards on the kitchen table.
> 
> - rhybeka


If you'd like the plans, PM me your email address


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, you need Stumpy's camera and make-up crew. Look what they do for him.


----------



## 000

> I was here before you signed up, (and your probably still mad at me) LOL
> 
> - jbay
> 
> What was I mad at you for? Were you here under a different name?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Water under the bridge, 
Bentlyj


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, your table is probably made of wood. It is only natural to put them together.


----------



## mojapitt

So the people suing HD and Menards over the actual dimensions of the lumber. Have the looked at every lumber yard in the US for the last 80-100 years?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Water under the bridge,
> Bentlyj
> 
> - jbay


I don't remember it, but I don't hold a grudge. And I am also aware that I am NOT always right.  So yes, water under the bridge.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

> And I am also aware that I am NOT always right.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Say it isn't so!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> So the people suing HD and Menards over the actual dimensions of the lumber. Have the looked at every lumber yard in the US for the last 80-100 years?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Imagine if they have to start calling it what it really is… 1-1/2 X 3-1/2 doesn't roll off the tongue as well as "tubafore".


----------



## StumpyNubs

> And I am also aware that I am NOT always right.
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Say it isn t so!
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That doesn't apply to arguments between you and I, Monte.


----------



## mojapitt

Our Menards has actual dimensions posted by all lumber.

I personally hate how lumber yards screw us, but I know it is the standard.


----------



## johnstoneb

This is a copycat suit. Lowe's is already being sued for the same I believe..


----------



## mojapitt

It shouldn't take too long for a judge to throw it out.


----------



## bandit571

Miss Cindy arrived here a few hours ago..managed to get two garage sales in before the rain hit….it be nasty out there. now.

Craig wanted a sheet of 3/4 plywood for under his mattress…..it was straight when we loaded up in the van two days ago…..has one of them Longbow style curves, now. Not a biggie, put it under the mattress curve side up, it will flatten back out.


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, the place that blew up yesterday, had a basement…..because that is all that is left. Building itself is GONE. Tried to get a couple pictures….too much Cindy..









Wasn't bad down at Lowes….someplaces, you could see MAYBE one car length ahead…..even the gnomes had tarps on their roofs…









Somebody had left a stump…Gnomes took over..


----------



## DS

Tsk, tsk, tsk… how soon we forget history.

Wood used to ONLY be sold rough sawn. You know, back in the old-timey days before electrified planers, indoor plumbing and such.

These crazy people suing HD and Menards for LOST value are too stupid to realize that they got the 2" X 4" rough lumber they paid for and weren't even charged for the value-added services of kiln drying and surface planing to get them those lovely, fully-dimensioned and ready-to-use framing studs and posts!

What is this world coming to?

In hardwood, I only buy rough-sawn lumber and 4/4 is actually 1" thick and 5/4 is actually 1 1/4" (Very slightly less due to kiln-drying). Once it is surfaced though, well, we all know the rest of the story.


----------



## mojapitt

That's what I love about cutting my own. I get the size I want.


----------



## mojapitt

The people doing this are trying to make a quick buck. Has nothing to do with woodworking.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Back from picking up all my auction goodies. Lots of router bits. I think I made out like a bandit on those. The mystery plane was a Bailey #5 in very good shape. The handle isn't even broken. It's been stamped with two different folks initials.


----------



## Gene01

Soon some feminist cabal is gonna cause a ruckus over the term "stud", regardless of the posted size.


----------



## rhybeka

I came across those 2×6x8 cedar boards on the top of my lumber storage yesterday when cleaning - they would make a gorgeous workbench - too bad they're too soft. :\

@Stumpy ok 

@Bandit I have three of your Dews being held hostage in my fridge. I can't even see 270 from the office building windows so it's pretty cruddy out.


----------



## bandit571

I can't even work in the shop today,,,three creeks are running across the floor…..

Sitting here tearing down saws for their hardware and handles….will need a LOT of cleaning up. IF I got enough saw plates…..I may get enough in scrap metal for one Mountain Dew….


----------



## bandit571

Stanley "Four Square" No. 5…..Homeowner versions from the 1930s…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, here's some things that I don't know what they are. What are they? I think there's a tail stock for a lathe in there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's the mill-route and all the router bits I got. There's two complete inlay kits for the router.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill the first is for dressing a grinding wheel on a bench grinder. The second is a trammel point out them on a piece of square stock to draw circles.


----------



## bandit571

#1: Wheel dresser for a grinder
#2:Trammel point for use with a beam
#3: "live center" lathe's tailstock.
#4: No clue, need more pictures.


----------



## bandit571

Bolts and medallions have all been removed, two saws had rivets. Have two GOOD saw plates, and a handle to match each plate,I hope..Hardware is soaking in a bowl of Simple Green ( full strength!) to clean away a lot of junk.

Door#2 panel is out of the clamps, and been cut to length and width. Need to joint both edges, and make that fancy edge where the two doors meet.

Shoulder is hurting right now….the corner of the Kitchen Island left a BIG mark….may wait awhile before I go pushing them BIG planes around. maybe after supper….


----------



## bandit571

Apparently, when the contractor hit that 8" medium pressure gas line….the gas found the basement of the Church. Filled it up, then exploded. Fire department crews were already there, checking for the leak. They said the building was raised like a rocket right off it's foundation. When it came back down, it caught fire. Right away, the roof fell in….not much to save left.

Several ditches nearby also filled with gas, and started burning….one near a "Bobcat" of the contractor. Crews had to keep the fires away from the machine. City crews and mutual aid spent 5+ hours on the site. I'm 2 mile north, and we heard the "BOOOOM".

Contractor was laying Fibre-optic cables in the area.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, I think the third picture is a set of blades for a 45, maybe. Can you confirm?


----------



## bandit571

Need a better picture of what's IN the box..looks like "Hollows & Rounds"

Maybe look up the number on the box?

Hmmm…appears they are for a Shopsmith molding head. Maybe Gene can fill in the details…..


----------



## DS

Bill, what you have there in pic #3 is a Shopsmith molder knife


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks D'S. Great. Who needs a shopsmith moulder knife free.


----------



## CharlesNeil

dat ,dat, dats all folks

class is over and except for a finishing class in Oct.. no more on the books , been a long year ..


----------



## bandit571

Played around with a few planes..









These get heavy after awhile..









Used this #3 sized plane to level the glue joints…









This one was giving me some "lip" 









And eased some edges..









Quieter than a router….

Took a few round trips to get the fit close enough to install..









Added the hinges…









And a latch..









Rumour has it, that there is a ice cold beer nearby..









Might be in the white box? Calling it BEER: 30…..


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks D S. Great. Who needs a shopsmith moulder knife free.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Thanks, Bill. Hopefully someone else can use them. I don't have the molder.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Looks great bandit


----------



## ssnvet

First gin and tonic of the season…. It must be summer


----------



## mojapitt

So I have been on jury duty call since January 1st. It's a 6 month pool. I get a notification every week on Friday if we're being called in. My time is up AFTER next week. To date, 5 months and 3 weeks, I have not been called in. Yup, NEXT FRIDAY we are being called in. The very last day I am eligible.


----------



## CFrye

Unloading has begun. Supervisor on his throne:









Must be the Oklahoma humidity increasing the moisture content in the wood. I don't remember it being this heavy when it was loaded.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Of course Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Charles: was there a railway company nearby, something about the B & R RW Co.?









Because one of the saws I rehabbed from your place is marked as "The Property of"

It is also etch by Henry Disston as a No.7








7ppi








With a nib. From before 1928.

The second saw rehabbed tonight?









Was also a Disston product









A Keystone, "Pacemaker" that has seen quite a few sharpenings. WAS a 7ppi, was restamped as an 8ppi.

We'll see what else I can find to do.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Bill, what you have there in pic #3 is a Shopsmith molder knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


Sorry DS, that's a Delta style knife…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Hey Bandit* - I'll give you $100 for that Stanley #8 you got from Charles…


----------



## GaryC

Hey, anybody have a source for rosewood…. I really need it to be red, not brown


----------



## boxcarmarty

If it had a groove down the middle, it would be a Corob (or Craftsman style) knife.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gary, have ya tried food coloring???


----------



## GaryC

Yeah, Marty but….. I keep eating the product


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey, anybody have a source for rosewood…. I really need it to be red, not brown
> 
> - Gary


That's discrimination


----------



## Gene01

Marty, 505924 is a Shopsmith # for their molder knife set.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hey, anybody have a source for rosewood…. I really need it to be red, not brown
> 
> - Gary


I harvest rosewood from old Stanley hand plane totes. I use it to make hand plane totes.


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's interesting Gene, I'm curious now as to what the difference is with the Shopsmith knives. Read the top paragraph on this website. http://corobcutters.com/


----------



## Gene01

Dunno Marty. They changed the head and knives to a different style, back in 2011. Bill's knives are the old style.


----------



## mojapitt

Another Taxidermy base


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Dunno Marty. They changed the head and knives to a different style, back in 2011. Bill s knives are the old style.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I use the Delta style and the Craftsman style both, as well as the arbor style cutters. We may need to have Bill mic it out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

What do you want me to do?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> What do you want me to do?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Measure the width and the thickness…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will do in the morning and report back.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Good, cuz I wasn't going to the shop either…..


----------



## CFrye

Oh, Monte. There's still hope you won't actually be chosen. 
Hi, DS!
Nice haul, Bill! Bandit would know better than I, but I think the lever cap on your Bailey is from a transitional plane. Still looks great, though. Was there only one trammel point, not two? 
Bandit, cool etches on the saws! Did the one with the nib also have split nuts? Remember I said I had a file handle that matched that keyhole saw handle? Not. 









There was lots of huffing and puffing in between rest breaks, finally got all the wood 'scraps' unloaded in some form of orderly storage.


----------



## mojapitt

I told my "helper" that I needed him for more hours to get some things done. He said that was great. That was 2 days ago and he hasn't showed up again. Good help is tough to find.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Candy, I thought the lever cap looked odd. I do have two trammel points.


----------



## bandit571

Stanley used two types of lever caps for the Four Square line of planes. One like Bills, and one with four, small red squares. I have a Stanley #5-1/4 with the same cap as Bill's. Aka: Household line.

Didn't find any split nuts, that No.7 may have been made after they quit using them.

Seems the Keyhole saw was a Woodrough & McParlin. Might have been part of a "Nest of saws" tool.


----------



## diverlloyd

Well how much are bailey no 8c worth?


----------



## mudflap4869

That load of wood strained my truck coming through those WV mountains. Tranny kicked down and the engine revved to 7 k. Need a bigger truck if I buy a camper trailer. Now I just have to find that pot of gold at the end of the rainbow. Danged leprechauns keep moving it just before I get there.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I'd like to abuse that helper when you get done with him…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Marty, he had to show up before I can abuse him.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Gotta go mow the dirt between the trees today, followed by getting Debbie some mulch for here. May not get any me time…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit ..not sure on the railroad , Jim Pell brought that down and he said his father had the saws, he grew up in New Orleans ..

Mudflap ..you make that chair look good


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans, and Randy…..

"The Game is a-foot, Watson!" Yard sales today…and no rain!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bennington & Rutland railroad based in Vermont and extended into New York…..


----------



## bandit571

That old No. 7 saw has been around…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, thought you would be fishing?


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit…is now a MOM…...one puppy has arrived this morning…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Miss Bandit…is now a MOM…...one puppy has arrived this morning…..
> 
> - bandit571


Congratulations Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Does that make Eddie a grandfather?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## bandit571

Makes Maxwell a Daddy…...at least the pup looks like Mom…pictures later….


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps… Second cup-o-Joe time. Thinking about motivation


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte

Recovering from all the classes and going's on ..

Got to clean the shop up some , its kind of a mess ,need to take the grill back home as well 
but fishing is definitely on my agenda


----------



## firefighterontheside

Who has a great idea for router bit storage? I have a little case that hangs above the router table, but it's too small. I have a few angled "shelves" on the side of my table with 1/4 and 1/2 holes but that is not near enough with my new additions. Gotta make something new to house all my bits.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bill, I have some 1 1/2" thick foam that I drilled a series of 1/4" & 1/2" holes in that sits in a drawer. It works quite well as the foam protects the sharp edges and doesn't hold the bits so tightly that you risk cutting yourself while trying to pull them out. I'll take a couple pictures and post them if I can find the pictures I already have hear somewhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Who has a great idea for router bit storage?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Lots of drawers???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, Here are the 3 styles of cutters I use on my shaper. Left to right are the Delta style, Craftsman style, and arbor style…..









This is the Delta style molding head with the cutters installed…..









The flat knives are 5/32'' thick with the Craftsman style having an 1/8'' thick groove thru the middle to fit the molding head…..









I use the Craftsman head on my table saw for running beaded panels…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am at work. So don't anyone enjoy themselves or I will feel bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, the cutters are 1/8" thick and1" wide. There are three of them.
I have one of those craftsman sets for the tablesaw as well. I don't use it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Unfortunately I have nowhere to put drawers. I like the foam idea, because I have been concerned in the past that I would cut myself while pulling bits out.


----------



## Gene01

> Unfortunately I have nowhere to put drawers. I like the foam idea, because I have been concerned in the past that I would cut myself while pulling bits out.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Sounds like a project. A box of drawers.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, totally dumb question. I didn't know there was moulding cutters for tablesaw. Are they any good?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here is what I have Monte. I'm not sure they make them anymore. Mine is an old craftsman set that only has one cutter. I think Marty's has 3 cutters.


----------



## bandit571

Puppy alert!









Head count has been doubled…..second is a brown and white….

Yard sales today…meh….spent..$1.30 on five tools….Film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## Gene01

> Ok, totally dumb question. I didn t know there was moulding cutters for tablesaw. Are they any good?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Had the older Shopsmith model. Scared the H outta me. Sold it.
There's not much they do that can't be done with a router. Routers scare me too. Just not as much.


----------



## 000

> Ok, totally dumb question. I didn t know there was moulding cutters for tablesaw. Are they any good?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If you get a nice set!
https://www.bladesllc.com/magic-molder-heads.html


----------



## bandit571

Coming back from the store….find one more yard sale….spent $2 









Could have bought the other two of these….not enough room..









Price per clamp…..the rest of the "prizes" 









Little bit of rust…..

$3.25 for the total of the Rust Hunt.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My router does not scare me. That molder head for the saw scared me. I kept worrying that the blade would fly off and go thru me.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I have looked at several today. I have the same concern. Probably ok for up to moderate use, not sure I would trust production level with them.

The one Jbay gave had some good recommendations, but it's the same basic design.


----------



## mojapitt

If Charles and Stumpy are listening, I would like their opinions.


----------



## 000

> Bill, I have looked at several today. I have the same concern. Probably ok for up to moderate use, not sure I would trust production level with them.
> 
> The one Jbay gave had some good recommendations, *but it s the same basic design*.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


With the Magic Molder Head, the cutter knife is part of the puck that gets put in with a pin and a set screw, it's not going anywhere.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3999


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have one, but never tried it. Won't work on a sawstop.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The new koi pond behind the workshop was slowly coming along, but now we have a rain delay…


----------



## mojapitt

It does have good reviews Jbay, but I am one that would choke on the cost right now. If I had a sure market to sell to it would be easier to justify.


----------



## 000

> It does have good reviews Jbay, but I am one that would choke on the cost right now. If I had a sure market to sell to it would be easier to justify.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I don't have one either, but they are nice if you used them enough.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Who has a great idea for router bit storage? ... Gotta make something new to house all my bits.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


If you can wait a little bit, I'm working on a new design for an article in Woodcraft Magazine. It's a wall hanging bit and blade cabinet. You can customize it to your collection by adding or removing modules. So it will grow with you. There are modules for router bits, drill bits, forstner bits, a saw blade file system, and drawers for accessories. The image below shows it with three bit modules (router and drill), two drawer modules and a saw blade module. But you can assemble it however you like.

I'll probably need about a month to get it done and then I'll send you the plans if you're interested.


----------



## mojapitt

Koi pond looking good Stumpy


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to have something like that koi pond, but I'd probably neglect it after I built it.
I'd like to have the plans for that Stumpy. I made a hasty storage system today, but something better would be great. I just cut some 2×4's on angle and screwed them to the wall with 1/4 and 1/2 holes drilled.


----------



## mojapitt

Wood fairy came. But we didn't get nearly as many logs as we hoped. Driver said that most of the logs weren't that good.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have the craftsman 3 blade cutter head sets if you want to try them out I can ship them out to you if I can get to them. The shop is in auto shop mode right now so the woodworking stuff is blocked in by my Datsun and a friends cut up truck.


----------



## mojapitt

Not necessary DL. Future thoughts of projects, but too busy to pursue now.


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to work in July to reorganize the shop and wood storage area. Gotta be more organized and efficient. Also gotta try to get the showroom finished and open. I am probably not going to do the summer show. To much else going on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gonna take this tomorrow when I cut up that walnut tree. MS660 with a 36" bar. My neighbor got this saw for free because it didn't run. He put $50 into it and had it runnng fine.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's what I used for slabbing logs. Great saw.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

You folks are hard to keep up with when one has been off line for a day.Was a nice day today. Got home from the show a bit ago and just being lazy now.

Did not sell as much as hoped but have several orders and a lot of people interested. Think people came thinking vendors were selling garage sale things and were not ready for new stuff. Several people were real surprised and all were glad to see quality work they just forgot to bring money. Think we raised the standards for that show.

Bill that is how I made my bit storage a few years ago. About full now so might have to build an addition.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It is getting full, except for that empty shelf. I had a breakdown when I found that one of my "new" bits was broken. The horror!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's what I came up with.
The router bit cabinet on the router table used to be on the wall where the shelves are now. I made the little shelf up high to hold bits in cases. Notice the firefighter items in each picture.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, shows are a love/hate issue. We need to get the name out there, but it's hard to justify the time and cost.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am at work. So don t anyone enjoy themselves or I will feel bad.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Sorry Monte, I wish I had of seen this earlier…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I'll give ya $51 fer that saw…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty is still in auction mode


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have this set, beaded panels is the only thing I've ran with it. It runs pretty smooth…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, 1/8'' knives for the shopsmith should fit the Craftsman…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, any problems with cutters coming loose?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd be happy to send em to ya Marty. I think they are 1/4 roundover.
I'll tell my neighbor, the deputy sheriff, what you're offering for his saw.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, don't tell him about Marty's ticket.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Oh yeah, right. Marty's ticket.
Are you sure you don't want to pay $200 for the saw?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I've never had a concern with a knife coming loose, the set screws lock into the hole in the cutter. Corob cutters sales this style heads for the shaper and the table saw…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I d be happy to send em to ya Marty. I think they are 1/4 roundover.
> - firefighterontheside


I appreciate the offer Bill, but I probably have 2 or 3 sets out there now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Oh yeah, right. Marty s ticket.
> Are you sure you don t want to pay $200 for the saw?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That reminds me, I can't afford the saw right now…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Who's got the donuts?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I am going for fresh bagels instead of donuts.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

I have the craftsman moulding heads …rarely used it found i could , as stated , do any of the profiles with a router .

I love routers


----------



## boxcarmarty

cinnamon sugar donuts here…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, I'll have a blueberry bagel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

......and cinnamon sugar donuts.


----------



## mojapitt

I still think more routers with different profiles is probably my direction.


----------



## mojapitt

They just opened an "Einstein Bagel" here. Very yummy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Beaded panels are the only thing I use my table saw head for, everything else is done with a router or shaper…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## mudflap4869

The BOB put her foot down and won't allow me to buy lemon filled donuts any more. I am diabolic and she is fat, ergo the end of good stuff for the mouth. Except for the batch of GUMBO that I have cooking. Danged old broad has already promised the ED staff that she is bringing it for them to eat. I hope that she will allow me to have a small portion before it disappears. She has me starved down to skin and bones, and will only allow me to have stale bread and warm water.


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, stale bread is probably a delicacy in the big city.


----------



## CFrye

Put a little seasoning on your dry bread, chop it up into little chunks and Wala! Croutons! I'm so good to you, Darlin'!


----------



## bandit571

Rehabbed a few treasures from yesterday….









Not sure what I'll do with the two HUGE toggle clamps..though
Just couldn't pass them up, when they are a dollar a piece…..

Suppose I should see what I can find for Lunch…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

shop has recovered and ready to roll , got to get the last of the deck chairs sanded and get some finish on and gone .

going home and check eye lids for holes maybe.. then grill a steak or some burgers. gonna try out Bekas charcoal chimney, Thanks Beka

speaking of burgers…Beka , there were 12 more in the drawer in the fridge , and a load of buns and chips in the cabinets, .. now im forced to eat them … ....Man the things i have to do for folks LOL


----------



## mojapitt

Thanks for your sacrifice Charles


----------



## CharlesNeil

Wasn't a sacrifice Monte, thoroughly enjoyed it, enjoyed every bit of it .. anytime 
Not to worry , Candy and SweetPea will help .


----------



## mojapitt

What do y'all think? I think the top is at touch on the thick side?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> What do y all think? I think the top is at touch on the thick side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What is the cast iron base from?

I've had one of these (below) for years. I always planned on doing something with it. Make an end table, or maybe a treadle-powered tool.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure what the base is from.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe make something for your wife from the scraps you got last week.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Its a treddle sewing machine. Done 5 or 6 of them, think i got 3 or 4 bases sitting around..not sure where


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Put a little seasoning on your dry bread, chop it up into little chunks and Wala! Croutons! I m so good to you, Darlin !
> 
> - CFrye


lol


----------



## mojapitt

What do y'all think about this

https://siouxcity.craigslist.org/tls/6152210456.html


----------



## mojapitt

Can you not use the 2nd drum on a dual drum sander?


----------



## mojapitt

This is spec sheet from Grizzly

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Drum-Sander/G1066R?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have that sander. I've never even plugged it in. (There isn't a 240 outlet near it yet.) I bought it used, so I assume it's out of alignment, so I haven't messed with it yet. But it's been on my to-do list


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd say talk em down a bit and get it. I like the idea of the double drums th two different grits. You should be able to make outfeed supports for that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Today we cut up the biggest walnut tree I've seen. It took us six hours to cut it up and then get the logs on. It was laying on its side with limbs the size of trees. Also it was not easy getting my truck and trailer in the back yard. I got three logs. One log about 18" diameter and 8' long. Second one is 24" diameter and 8' long. The last one is about 7' lonqg and 32" diameter.


----------



## CFrye

WOW!


----------



## mojapitt

If I were you Bill, I would be doing a happy dance.

But thinking about you getting that walnut puts you in the "you suck category "


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't think this will fit on Andys mill. Gotta contact my local guy…..or buy a mill.


----------



## mojapitt

It won't fit on Andy's mill. It will fit on mine.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hmmmmm…


----------



## StumpyNubs

I say give that kid a glut and maul and put 'em to work on that log!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll tell him you said that. He won't be impressed.


----------



## mojapitt

With those logs they would need a case of Mt Dew and a box of Slim Jims


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Can you not use the 2nd drum on a dual drum sander?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It is the exact some one someone sent me at Christmas time and I love it.
Yes just take the paper off. On my 24" grizzly I taken off the front roll of paper since I did not have the courser grit yet.


----------



## bandit571

Got bored…went to the shop for a bit…

Dug up the saw plate that would match the tiny saw handle..









Decided to use the steel bolts, as they seemed to fit better. Saw plate needed a bit of work. Toe end was bent and a chunk was broken off….no biggie. I cut off the bad spot, and reground a profile on the end.









Shined the plate up, fixed the handle's top horn ( sander to blend away a chipout) install the bolts









"Clock" the slots on the bolts. Tooth line is now 16" long. Will send this out to have the 10ppi teeth sharpened back up ( I can see them well enough to do it myself)









Right about here..there is an etch, still trying to bring it out a little better. 
Not too hateful?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just realized I can stack and dry lumber underneath my covered deck. That's 12×30 worth of covered concrete. I'm so excited now.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-Good acquisition on the walnut on the hoof. You can sticker and stack your walnut after you get back from Monte's place, unless you can get Sean and Liam to split it with a sledge and wedges, like Stumpy suggested.


----------



## mojapitt

Giving new Bosch sander a test. I will say, you had better be ready to work when you turn it on, because it is.


----------



## rhybeka

I seriously hope those are fireworks and not guns going off a few streets over. Glad the dogs are at daycare!


----------



## bandit571

Miss Bandit has two puppies now. Seems that is all that came out. Brown Brindle, and a black brindle…..same neck markings as Mom. She is still learning how to carry them around….usually by a back leg….

I keep asking Max where my Cigar is…...I just get ignored….


----------



## mojapitt

Love the sander, but it's not for wimps. Table is improving.




























Always have to tell people that this is natural in the wood and not blood stains.


----------



## bandit571

Yeah….right….


----------



## bandit571

Maybe tomorrow, I can sort through all of that Virginia Hardwood…..beginning to think I might have grabbed a few boards of Cherry, instead of Maple…...need a lot of light to see which wood there is. Might be a change from using that Pine?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Kind of a lazy day here after yesterdays excursion. Got up to the mid 80's today and maybe 90 tomorrow. Everything is unloaded and got started on a couple orders today. More ambition tomorrow I think.

Table is looking good Monte. How long does that take to sand?

When you have Monte saw your logs I will come help Bill. I am short on walnut.


----------



## mojapitt

Mark, I have some walnut if you need.


----------



## Festus56

Next time we get that way I will stop in. Maybe the end of July if we don't have any wildfires to work at.


----------



## mojapitt

I have some clean up sanding to do to it, but it was about 1-1/2 hours. 1/3 previous time. Really like new sander.


----------



## bandit571

3 Finger Nite Cap of Jameson Cask Mates sitting on my desk…..Great way to start a Monday.

BTW: One GrandBRAT turns 18 as of 20 minutes ago…..lookout, world…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Back to the real world. 
I sure would like to have Monte saw my logs, but I'm gonna call a local guy today.


----------



## ssnvet

Monday-Monday…. dah-duh-dumb-bah


----------



## CharlesNeil

all I can say about dual drum sanders is I have had 2, a Performax , and a Powermatic 
they were very difficult to get working properly , getting both drums level and in sync was hard .
We actually wound up most of the time raising the rear drum and only using 1 drum , sold them and bought a single drum performax ( supermax) and never looked back.

I have also tested and tried alot of the open end machines and preventing the canterlevering is difficult .
A closed in machine has proven to be the best..

Just my personal opinion


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool 60 deg this morning. Time to be in the shop before it gets to hot. Maybe 94 today. Might have to use the AC later.

Monte that would take maybe 45 min. to flatten with a router plane and then it is just finish sanding. That is a lot of work also, your arm will feel it for sure.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, bringing the logs here might be fun, but certainly not an effective use of time and money.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I looked at the open end machines. But after talking to you and a few others, I gave up that direction completely. It's big drum sander all the way.


----------



## mojapitt

I have considered the router planer a lot. I still think it's coming.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all. Sinus headache here. tea time.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…Grrrrrr…wake me up when Tuesday gets here….


----------



## CFrye

Maybe, I can get brave enough to risk some 'scrap' wood on an Andy box…


----------



## CharlesNeil

candy
I got Alotta mo if ya need … Ya'll need to come back with bigger trucks ..


----------



## mojapitt

My problem is Charles, I need your suppliers, not you.


----------



## mojapitt

Start simple Candy and don't take advice from Jim. You'll be fine.


----------



## mojapitt

I think the "Andy box" is becoming high on many LJs bucket list.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte , ya lost me

That is a gorgeous box


----------



## mojapitt

I would have to buy a truck load from the suppliers that you buy your wood from Charles


----------



## CharlesNeil

got ya , but i cant find BKP down here ..


----------



## mojapitt

> got ya , but i cant find BKP down here ..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


If things work with me over the next couple weeks, you will have it.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Something new i am testing https://www.homeright.com/products/finish-max-extra
Initial impression , on first look… No way . 
havent put it thru the paces , but did spray a little with it and i got to say, opinion went up quickly , more to follow, and at about 100.00 .. it would have a place,

it actually is spraying really well,. has all the fine tune adjustments, and various needles and nozzles .we will see


----------



## CFrye

Simple is good. If I tried combining that many woods in one piece it would NOT be pretty! This









is the first "Andy-style" box I saw, and favorited, on LJ…


----------



## mojapitt

That looks cool. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy , some one got a nice slab of quilted maple, and other woods, but left a nice piece of bubinga, .. along with some walnut .. oh my .. i think you got the quilted maple, it should have some redish dye on it , i can ship bubinga, thats what the rocker is made from


----------



## CFrye

Maybe this shortish piece on the right side?


----------



## CharlesNeil

that be it Candy

did you get some ebony .. if not i got some ill ship , thinking splines for the corners

Did someone say box contest … LOL..


----------



## CFrye

Yes, I got some ebony. Son, Brian, has already been drooling over it. It is hidden (hopefully NOT from me)!


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, if you can hide things from yourself, there's other issues.


----------



## CFrye

Do it all the time, Monte. Ask Jim how many gifts he eventually got because I put them 'someplace where I'll remember'!


----------



## mudflap4869

Don't ask how many times she has had me call her phone that she had 5 minutes earlier. Car keys, ditto.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*JUST IN: SawStop has been sold to the German parent company of Festool! It will still operate separately. But no longer USA owned.*


----------



## diverlloyd

So doesn't that mean it will double in price?


----------



## ssnvet

No…. it means that Festool now owns the patents and will incorporate the flesh sensing tech. on other tools and charge big $ for them.

Also, they'll get their meddlesome EU masters to mandate their patented safety feature on all saws sold in the EU (as SS failed to do in the US) and corner that market.


----------



## mojapitt

It will not cause a price decrease for sure.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I don't think it will affect the price for us at all. Sawstop is already a premium saw, sold at a premium price. All this means is Bosch's competitor now owns the patents that Bosch wished they had.


----------



## MadJester

Picked up the new addition to my zoo…this is Dibbler…



















The dog adores her…the other cats are learning to tolerate her….


----------



## diverlloyd

Did sawstop do the same yearly price increases like festool? 
I laid done 400# of concrete to fix some holes in my driveway and I bought the high strength crack resistant stuff and it already has a crack in it. Oh well it's better then the sink hole that was there.


----------



## MadJester

If nobody has claimed the Stanley lever cap that was left at Charles place, I'd be happy to pay shipping if it will fit a No. 6 (about 2 3/8" wide…). Thanks…


----------



## MadJester

Charles, that looks like a nice little sprayer…sometimes the DIY tools are just as good as the pro line…I'm always good with whatever helps produce the finish I'm after…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sue.pm me an address


----------



## StumpyNubs

Doing some outdoor filming this evening. I can't believe how nice it is out. It's been so hot for the last two weeks. It's in the 60's right now! Beautiful!


----------



## bandit571

As far as I can find out. That little saw I recently rehabbed is a Disston No. 090 Panel saw, etched for a hardware store brand, will send it out to be sharpened later this week.


----------



## mojapitt

I am working on dining chairs tonight. I have a special request for 1. But it gives me an excuse to work on them.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> No…. it means that Festool now owns the patents and will incorporate the flesh sensing tech. on other tools and charge big $ for them.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Well I guess I better go a head and buy the Festool tools I'm in need of before they switch from being a bargain to expensive.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are festools cheap? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## mojapitt

> Are festools cheap? I hadn t noticed.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good tools, but for me, I can find good quality tools for a lot less money.


----------



## rhybeka

> Something new i am testing https://www.homeright.com/products/finish-max-extra
> Initial impression , on first look… No way .
> havent put it thru the paces , but did spray a little with it and i got to say, opinion went up quickly , more to follow, and at about 100.00 .. it would have a place,
> 
> it actually is spraying really well,. has all the fine tune adjustments, and various needles and nozzles .we will see
> 
> - CharlesNeil


all the plastic makes me a bit leery but I'd be interested as well. I'll have to keep it on my radar since I'd like to switch over to a spray finish (working at Whit's has me spoiled). I wonder how it compares with the unit HF sells? Thanks for the heads up, Charles!


----------



## rhybeka

btw -morning all! headache abated for a bit - just groggy I think. coffee?


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Beka, once you start spraying, there's no going back.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Let's see what day two brings. Hopefully less gore.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: Feel for one of our city's firefighter crews. Sent to help out finding a gas leak…..standing there when the gas build up in a building's basement "launches the building" off it's foundation like a rocket. When the building returned to earth, it caught fire, and the roof fell it. 5+hours at the scene. Building even had a brick veneer. Basement is now full of the remains, other than the windows that were blown out.

Couple of nearby ditches were also burning, due to gas build up. Contractor had hit a 8" medium pressure gas line, while laying fibre-optic cables….

No injuries, other than a few pairs of underwear…..


----------



## mojapitt

Opinions please. I kinda like the round supports and I kinda don't. What do y'all think?


----------



## mojapitt

This being the original thought


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, gore is never good in real life.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Tuesday's child is full of grace… but their not yet gone with the wind (that part comes later)...

Monte…. My totally subjective opinion (worth all of what you're paying for it)... ditch the columns, keep the split middle pieces, but bring them a tad closer together. Then connect them to the mirrored support on the other side with two stretchers… each with a tusk tenon at the end.

I'm thinking of ordering the Benjamin's Best 8 piece turning tool set. Seems like the best deal going and they get good reviews, especially for using decent M2 HSS steel. Any opinions before I pull the trigger?


----------



## bandit571

Inventories have been done…
Other than a stack of thin poplar









It appears I grabbed almost nothing but Cherry..









Mainly 1×6 and 1×8…









There is a few thicker boards, as well..









Sooo, looks like the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up will be working overtime for awhile….

Thank you Charles!


----------



## CharlesNeil

My pleasure Bandit, glad to see some one get some use out of it .


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice morning here so far. Wish it would stay all day like this.

I like the original idea Monte.

Lot of boxes in that pile of wood Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How big will the table Monte? I like the idea of the top overhanging the end considerably giving room to sit, then the double stretchers. No round supports.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice haul of cherry there Bandit. Wise decision not getting the real thick stuff, you being the planer and all.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bandit, those house explosions are scary. I've never been at one when it happened, but have responded to the aftermath. Amazingly the people in them usually live.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Opinions please. I kinda like the round supports and I kinda don t. What do y all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I say no columns.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I vote for no columns. Columns look good but remind me of a 1970s swinger basement in a house we looked at buying.


----------



## bandit571

WAS taking the GrandBRATS home….van was acting funny…..stopped at gas station for gas, oil was a quart low…rear tire was done to 5 psi…....pumped the tire back up to 40psi, added a quart of oil to the engine, and 9 gallons of gas…...drove back home. A SMALL self-drilling screw had lodged in the tire, just enough to cause a leak.

Tire has been "plugged". Holding air, now. Screw is only about 1/2". I don't even use these.


----------



## rhybeka

awww - Dibbler is cuuuute 

@Monte I say no columns. and yeah - I'm still not practiced enough to feel at ease with spraying stuff but I think I'm starting to wrap my brain around it.

already got my vacation to-do list started - still includes getting lumber stacked actually /in/ the lumber rack. still no clue what to do with it though besides a bombe box


----------



## DS

Monte, with the spacing in your "original thought" pic, you could put a single column in the center between your gussets…. Just thinking out loud. (or in text… whatever) ;-)


----------



## CFrye

My 2 cents…the columns make the boards look thin and sharp edged. Maybe see what DS's suggestion looks like? Also, round over or bull nose the curved side of the sides? I also like Matt's suggestion of moving the pieces closer together.

How do I tell the difference between birch and maple?

Good morning!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, got a picture , i can probably tell you which is which


----------



## 000

This is what sketch up is good for. Once you draw the components, you can move pieces parts around in seconds to get the different looks. This took about 5 min.
Don't know if you like any of these or not, just killing time while glue is drying.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Good grief Charles. Just how much wood do you have. What everyone has shown would supply us for six months. Thanks for helping everyone. 

Monte

I say either or but not both. The columns are to think and it all looks to busy. However Jay does have something there that maybe thinner columns in the middle or something like that. The first and third one down looks pretty nice.


----------



## bandit571

Off to seeIF I can get four legs milled…..Rachel's Standing Desk….ala Roy Underhill. Except I use a wee bit of Cherry…we'll see how this goes.


----------



## mojapitt

Jbay, your glue dries slower or you're pretty fast with sketchup. My glue isn't slow enough for me to do that.


----------



## GaryC

I hear they are heading for somewhere in SW S.Dakota


----------



## mojapitt

I would sure take them.


----------



## mojapitt

After polling the pertinent staff here (I asked my wife) we have decided to go with a version of Matt's idea.


----------



## CFrye

Neil, I know the one piece is flame birch (because you told me and, I think, it is the piece from the video). I was just wondering how many, if any, of the rest that I've been calling maple was instead, birch. 
We've been trying to get all the tools from the Shindig out to the shop and get pictures. Every time I take a photo, I go back in the house and find more…


----------



## mudflap4869

I gotta start saving my pennies! Candy has acquired so much stuff that she has to put it on my work table so she can take pictures. Gonna put a lock on the next building so she can't in.


----------



## bandit571

Resaw didn't go so well..









1/2" blade wanted to follow the grain…..we have ways…









Made another mess for Igor to clean up…









Stanley No. 8…..10 pounds of hand plane to move around.

Got all four legs milled..I'm soaked, taking a dry off break, before the next part.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sawing walnut tomorrow morning at 0830. You're all invited.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte what size wheels are on your sawmill?


----------



## mojapitt

I think they are 19"


----------



## johnstoneb

This is prototype for one of my next projects, hopefully I can finish it by spring. I'm taking guesses as to what it might be.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A very heavy basketball…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This is prototype for one of my next projects, hopefully I can finish it by spring. I m taking guesses as to what it might be.
> 
> - johnstoneb


beach ball???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ok, it's wood, but that's my final guess…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's part of a display of our solar system


----------



## DIYaholic

The Death Star!!!


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…don't something like this come in pairs…...?


----------



## boxcarmarty

That's ridiculous Monte, everyone knows the earth is flat…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's Darth Randy…..


----------



## 000

If your making 2 then no doubt, they have to be clackers (if anyone remembers them)


----------



## boxcarmarty

Damn jbay, you're as old as I am…..


----------



## mojapitt

Fairly good day, although I didn't get a nap




























Yes they are faux. I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## mojapitt

I used to make clackers. Um, I am thinking 6th grade.

Glade to see you Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Yes they are faux. I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


WHAT, You used fake wood???


----------



## 000

> Fairly good day, although I didn t get a nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are faux. I still have a lot to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I thought those were going to be chair backs lol

Those look good!


----------



## johnstoneb

Hopefully it will look something like this.

https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/6/15568216/wooden-globe-chess-board-magnets-maker-ben-myers


----------



## boxcarmarty

Clackers, Randy, and fake wood, that's too much for one night, I'm going to bed…..


----------



## mojapitt

It's no more fake than Randys diploma


----------



## StumpyNubs

Found another nice bourbon for you Charles. This one is from the same Detroit distillery as one of the ones I gave you at the shindig. I'll bring you a bottle next time I'm in the area


----------



## StumpyNubs

A piece of string walk into a bar. The bartender says "we don't serve string here," and they were thrown out. So the piece of string starts rolling around on the ground, twisting itself all up until it was a mess. Then it went back into the bar and ordered a drink. The bartender said "Hey, aren't you a piece of string?" The string says "Nope. Frayed knot."


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, let me know when you drop it off. I would hate to have Charles go through that alone.


----------



## mojapitt

That's really cool Bruce


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, is that blood on the wood?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would love some Bourbon right now. There was a meeting at the fire station tonight. Too many people to have in the conference room so they had it in the bay. A 91 year old lady fell down out there as she didn't see the watch your step sticker in the floor. Totally not our fault, but it's a bummer. She just got a bump on her head.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks monte

Stumpy try some pappy van winkles if you get a chance it's real real nice. I like the 12 and 15 year myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> The Death Star!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


How's he gonna make that dimple that the Death Star has?


----------



## mojapitt

No blood stains (in sight). Just the color of the wood. When I find it I try to display it.


----------



## mojapitt

How's the car situation Randy?


----------



## bandit571

Yeah….been that kind of a day…..

Hauled a board down to the shop….rather bland looking thing









Once I got all the aprons and stretchers resawn to width…









This starts to show up when I run these along an edge..









Well, I even used this old saw to cut a few to length..









Seems to work decently enough…









So…now I hope to find a few more of this curly stuff…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Bandit*- Jameson, eh? Irish whiskey is like Canadian whiskey. Everyone secretly likes it, but they're afraid to admit it, lest they be called a sissy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Jameson is some good stuff even better if you run it through a brita filter.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bruce

Nice job on the cutting and the gluing up on the plywood and turning it into a globe!


----------



## CFrye

Looks great, Monte!
Bandit, don'tcha love magically appearing figure?
Bruce, my mind is blown. How do the magnets get inside?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Wow I had a beer then thought to check on you folks. Must have been a better beer than I thought. Globes or ( basketballs, beach ball, death star, clackers, (yes I remember them) Stumpy and Bandit have the good stuff and a Randy fly by. Guess I should check in more often !!


----------



## CFrye

Charles Neil…


----------



## CharlesNeil

I agree Candy .. trying to get time 
The bourbons look good , im still pretty well stocked with the ones Stumpy brought and the makers mark .

Sitting here eating a country ham biscuit with Mudflaps apple butter on it … Really good Stuff ..thanks again


----------



## ssnvet

> This is prototype for one of my next projects, hopefully I can finish it by spring. I m taking guesses as to what it might be.
> - johnstoneb


A lamp shade?


----------



## bandit571

Morning fellow Humans and Randy the Lurker…..

Maybe I can do a little woodworking today…...if both eyes will wake up….

Underhill made a standing desk out of Pine…..trying to make the same thing out of this fancy wood.

Right before the bandsaw blade finishes the rip cuts…a wet line appears….then the blade comes through…wood still wet?


----------



## ssnvet

> After polling the pertinent staff here (I asked my wife) we have decided to go with a version of Matt s idea.
> - Monte Pittman


I see she has good taste :^)

all the versions of tusk tenon stretchers I've ever go vertically through a ~1" wide tenon with a ~1/2" thick tooth.


----------



## bandit571

> This is prototype for one of my next projects, hopefully I can finish it by spring. I m taking guesses as to what it might be.
> - johnstoneb
> 
> A lamp shade?
> 
> Bowling ball?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## ssnvet

> *Bandit*- Jameson, eh? Irish whiskey is like Canadian whiskey. Everyone secretly likes it, but they re afraid to admit it, lest they be called a sissy.
> - StumpyNubs


I personally can't warm up to either. Even Crown Royal doesn't do much for me.

I guess I'm just stuck on Bourbon…. preferably Maker's Mark on club soda and ice.

I may work a desk job, but I've always had a blue collar heart :^p


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am not sure yet that I will tell the customer that the idea came from a Maniac. Not sure how they might respond.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, my wife wants to go fishing with you.


----------



## CFrye

Just found the Instructables link for the globe chess board build. Helps to read the words and not just look at the pretty pictures.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte you got a place up your way .. I travel easily

Maybe we could go fishing in Stumpys pond , when he gets it stocked

It is gorgeous here today . about 70 , light breeze, clear blue skies .. think at least it might be time to go check out the back porch , fire up the grill , got a fish thingy to use to grill fish, maybe a slab of salmon, some squash and zucchini , some one left a bunch of beer here, its still in the fridge .. might take a few of them home and do a whole lot of nothing


----------



## mojapitt

4 main lakes here. Pactola, Oahe, Orman and Angastora. Several smaller ones.

I would like to see the globe chess board in use. Initially it would have to screw with the game.


----------



## CharlesNeil

what is a globe chess board ..guess ill have to use google

edit .. got it , interesting , would probably be more so if i knew how to play chess… im more of a "checkers" guy


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe Stumpy should host a get together. Surely Michigan could stand the strain.


----------



## mojapitt

Checkers should work also. Not being able to see the entire board at once would have to cause miscalculations.

The other chess board I would like to see used is the Star Trek 3 tired one. Never quite understood it either.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

up to my eyeballs with getting my stone holder hogged out and done…then its back to the dutch tool chest. maybe a saw bench or two in there somewhere?


----------



## johnstoneb

Candy
Good question. I think the magnets will go in the bottom of the chess pieces need fewer magnets that way. I don't know how I will get steel in the board yet. If nothing else I guess I could drill holes and drive nails in each square. That will probably be last resort though. I have some ideas but need to disect the prototype first.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch break!

Tenons are milled, and a small detail added ..
Film in a bit. Lunch first…


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice day here so far, maybe get to 80 and a shower later.

That is quite an undertaking Bruce. Be great to see the progress on yours. I would think that magnets in the globe and the pieces would be best. The instructables say he put them inside of the globe before gluing and turning. I would be worried about them not holding when they are turned to the bottom. I just posted a checkerboard project that has magnets and they do work great.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/325985


----------



## bandit571

Details..









All in the details…









Many details..









Clean up, too..









Have chopping to do,after Lunch..









Once the legs are chopped, I can use this plane, again..









Bead the corners…


----------



## rhybeka

nice job, Bandit!

Dumb question. I'm planning on building Tom Figen's saw bench, but his bench is ~20 in high. I've measured my stumpy legs and I'm only 18 in. tall. Is this two inches going to make enough difference in the ergonomics I need to shorten the bench?


----------



## CFrye

Beka, do a mock up and see if you can put enough weight on the work piece to hold it securely while sawing. I'd bet shortening would be in order.
Bruce, in the Instructable it is made like two segmented bowls, with the magnets inset to the inside of the pieces to make up the rings. Because of the upside down orientation, I'd think you'd want the extra holding power of the magnets on the pieces and the board. I hope you blog it better than he did.


----------



## Festus56

Randy here is one for You !! Hope all is good with you.


----------



## rhybeka

Hm. Good thought Candy. I have the pieces rough cut to almost their true size so I'll set that up and see how it goes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What once was logs is now lumber.


----------



## mojapitt

Pretty much brings a tear to my eye Bill


----------



## mojapitt

So they called and offered me space for a full line of furniture. Starting Friday - Wednesday. Yeah, got just sitting around.


----------



## CFrye

Who called, Monte?!


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful walnut, Bill!


----------



## Festus56

Nice load there Bill. Expecting great things in a year or so.


----------



## mojapitt

Black Hills Roundup in Belle Fourche. Good crowds, not sure it would translate to sales.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Mark I've got walnut from last year that's ready to be great things. I just don't have paying customers.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Larry, my sawyer, asked me if I needed any 12×14's cut. I couldn't think of any woodworking projects that called for it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A bobcat sure is nice for log handling. All that work I did just to get them on the trailer and he just nonchalantly picked them up with the forks.


----------



## mojapitt

I am buying a set of forks for my cousins bobcat. Great for moving logs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> nice job, Bandit!
> 
> Dumb question. I m planning on building Tom Figen s saw bench, but his bench is ~20 in high. I ve measured my stumpy legs and I m only 18 in. tall. Is this two inches going to make enough difference in the ergonomics I need to shorten the bench?
> 
> - rhybeka


Tom's a great guy, but if you want to build a saw bench…





View on YouTube


----------



## JL7

> What once was logs is now lumber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wow Bill! That is some Beautiful Walnut! Nice score…........


----------



## bandit571

Details…details..









Leg detail, for the outside corner..









Dry fit….









Needed to chop a few smaller mortises..









Details..









Usual suspects….









Found them trying to hide in the dog holes..

















BIG dry fit…I think I will call it a day…....


----------



## DS

Bill, what is the best way to get this drool off of my keyboard?
Dang! That makes me want to go chop down a tree of sumthin'.

Impressive


----------



## johnstoneb

Mark how thick is the wood between the magnets and the metal? What size magnets are you using?
I was playing with some 3/8" magnets and some different size washers and nuts in the shop. a 1/4" flat washer on top of 1/8' walnut would cause the magnet to jump about 3/8". I just found a couple of 1/2" magnets in another leftover parts bag so will play with them tomorrow. I would like to have a strong attraction thru 3/16" of 
walnut and maple. I can drill and epoxy the washer or nut into each segment and have about 3/16" wood covering them once I am turned to size. Then epoxy the magnet into the base of the chess piece.
I only read enough of the instructables intro to find out he had a 9" diameter. I am to cheap to pay for a subscription to instructables.
I just work off the pictures and kind of go my own way It works most of the time. I cut the globe in half this morning. I know how thick the pieces were when I glued them up and by measuring them now I will have a pretty good idea how deep to drill and bury the metal, then hope I don't catch a gouge or skew when turning and have to go too deep. My lathe will only swing about 10" between centers so will have to use the neighbors lathe. He just got a new one that will swing 16" or more. He is a big time turner so he can keep me in line.

Candy, I will blog this when I get a little closer to actually starting on it. I am trying to remember to take pictures as I experiment and stumble along pictures. I am going to Couer'd'Alene to my daughter for my grandson's birthday so will begone for awhile then rivers are finally slowing down enough that I can get a fly on them so have that for the rest of the summer and fall might be awhile before I can really get serious.


----------



## HamS

Apparently it has been 169 days since I checked in with you guys. I seem to be busy with all kinds of things, mostly playing music, working the various issues around the house and trying to get a perspective on life. My grandson is almost talking now and is doing well, Miss J is also doing well. My new musical venture is I am playing bass in a jazz trio. We play once a month or so in the local upscale restaurant's lounge. It is a lot of fun and I even earn a few bucks.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good to see you Ham.


----------



## bandit571

HAM !

New avatar, too…


----------



## ssnvet

Ham is in the house… You'll have to post a YouTube video of one of your gigs.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I went home and cut up some walnut just so I felt better about all your wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hahahaha! That's funny.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Jeff. It turned out real nice. A lot of clear wood. Tomorrow I get to make a whole lot of stickers and then stack it all.


----------



## GaryC

Welcome back Ham
Hey Jeff


----------



## mojapitt

I did have a purpose, 6 more mirrors. Walnut, ash and poplar.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles question (or anyone), I have a couple spots on the finish of this table. Is it because I put lacquer on too thick or something else?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hello Ham, come back more often !! And Jeff and Gary too !!



> Mark how thick is the wood between the magnets and the metal? What size magnets are you using?
> I was playing with some 3/8" magnets and some different size washers and nuts in the shop. a 1/4" flat washer on top of 1/8 walnut would cause the magnet to jump about 3/8". I just found a couple of 1/2" magnets in another leftover parts bag so will play with them tomorrow. I would like to have a strong attraction thru 3/16" of
> walnut and maple. I can drill and epoxy the washer or nut into each segment and have about 3/16" wood covering them once I am turned to size. Then epoxy the magnet into the base of the chess piece.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Bruce I used 3/8" magnets, They look like small washers. The solid ones maybe would hold better. With 2 in each checker they hold fine and orient themselves but do not think there is enough to hold your chess pieces especially if they are on the bottom of the globe. The checkers are 1/4" thick and the magnets are almost 1/8" so there is about 1/8" between them. They are kind of spendy but I am thinking 1/2" would be better.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, my guess would be a little fuzzy spot of grain that soaks up the lacquer and raises the grain.


----------



## mudflap4869

Spray nozzle clogging? Appears to be particulate in the surrounding area.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Stumpy I'm building your version as well - hence the question  Gives me lots of dovetail practice!

Wishing the rest of the house would wake up so I could get working. Lily is outside baying at some possible animal she found under the storage grill. Guess I need to get rid of it since I'm not storing any garden tools in it any more.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Just real life stuff today. Not much fun.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
a picture of it dry would tell me more .. it almost looks like its lifting ..meaning there could be some other finish under there or even a pitch pocket and the lacquer is "cooking" it and causing it to wrinkle .. 
if thats the case it will dry wrinkled and when you try to sand it , it will often peel up. Pines can be bad about it , especially around knots where sap will accumulate and while hard , its not hard enough to withstand the harsh solvents in lacquer which will soften it


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte,
I think like Charles something is lifting the finish in those places. I have had lacquer do that on me before. I've sanded it back and reapplied in lighter coats until sealled. Thinking b ack I probably would have been ahead to have sanded it back and seal with shellac. Probably wouln't have had to reapply so many light coats of lacquer.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

A nice cool day here. Only up to near 70 with rain showers. Perfect for working in the shop with the doors open.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have a TON of video to edit. I've been busy with some projects (and the shindig) for the last four weeks, so I haven't posted any new videos. But I have been filming a lot, so now I have to go through all the footage, write the narration, film that and the B-roll, etc. Hope to have a video of the shindig ready in the next few days!


----------



## CFrye

Looking forward to it, Stumpy!


----------



## mojapitt

It's official, I made it 6 months on a jury pool without being called in. Trial tomorrow has been cancelled. They thanked us for our service even though none of us ever had to show up.


----------



## diverlloyd

Luck is on your side monte, buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Festus56

You got lucky Monte. Was it for the County or Federal? I used to get to sit on every one.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course that's also a sign of living in a lower population that's still relatively clean. Ok, boring. I am ok with that.


----------



## mojapitt

It was county. I know they really push plea-deal to save cost of trials. Sometimes good, sometimes not.


----------



## bandit571

Do NOT get an Arbie's Gyros…....paying the price now…

Yard sales today were…meh.

Mudflap: you will be happy to know I went and bought a new boonie hat. Washing the old one didn't help that almost 50 yr old hat. it will get retired.

May not do any shop work today…too far from the bathroom…


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy what is a B-roll . understand the voice over .. dont do it but know how


----------



## Gene01

Miss me? Wifi was out for 5 days. Repair guy just left. New modem installed. The old one (60 days old) was toasted. He installed a different brand. Since our tvs are all internet only, had to reprogram each one. 
Got a few books read.


----------



## bandit571

^hmmmm, I wondered where half of the bottle went…








About like Randy stealing my Mountain Dews…..

Things seemed to have settled down enough I could try some shop time…...maybe. Just not the 6 hours I put in yesterday…..moderation is the key….

I work too slow to be on YouTube, or Charles new show….would be rather boring, I think…


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, glad you're back. Afraid you went to the "Randy" side.


----------



## ArlinEastman

So who won on the rocking chairs?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Arlin, I believe it was;

1. Bill
2. Gene
3. Monte

I got about 2/3 of the walnut stacked and stickered. Made a lot of trips with the four wheeler pulling a bit at a time down behind the house. The amount of lumber is astounding. The last third I took down there just to get it off the trailer. I'll stack and sticker it tomorrow. I bought twenty 1×3's 8' long this morning to rip into 1×1's. I think I may use them all. I need more concrete blocks too.


----------



## mojapitt

I wouldn't even guess how many stickers I have. Guessing thousands.


----------



## DS

dang Bill, that thar's a nice purty pile of Walnut!

I am soooo jealous! Nobody in Phoenix is giving away Walnut logs. <sigh>

I just paid nearly $500 for 50 bf of 10/4 Walnut for a Bar Top and it is a fraction of what you got there.
The original top was going to be a Live Edge slab until I was quoted $40/bf for it. ($1800 for the same size slab.)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey DS, I'm coming to Phoenix in a month. I'll be there for a week. My wife is graduating as a doctor of audiology there at AT Still. Maybe I'll bring a couple hundred bf of walnut. I'm sure I can carry that on the plane. I got a bunch of 8/4, but no 10/4.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I wouldn t even guess how many stickers I have. Guessing thousands.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I can sure see how that would be true.


----------



## mojapitt

It's about to get worse. Gonna make a big push to cut and stack a lot over the next week.


----------



## bandit571

Have cut down three pipe clamps that were way too long for this shop's space,,,,broke the cheap pipe cutter, had to use a hacksaw….

Now have a 4 board panel sitting in the clamps. Makes a "top" for the desk part to sit on. Floor of the desk part will be some thin Poplar…..not sure where I picked that up…..;-))

Have one mortise chopped out and fitted…5 more to go. Then MAYBE another glue up?

Right now, I have to do a StirFry Skillet for Supper….


----------



## mojapitt

Thinking of Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

Took me a minute to see the trout.


----------



## bandit571

Using the freshly cut down pipe clamps..









Will need planed tomorrow. Did not need clamps 5-6' long. No room. 









Must have tools….stool to sit on…









water supply, empty dew bottle refilled with water..









Yep, it be hot in the shop…helps when digging a square hole…









At least the part fits..









Waiting on Supper to settle out, and this lower back to settle down…might try again…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A Mountain Dew bottle with water in it…..that's just wrong.


----------



## mojapitt

Some of the mirrors going to the Black Hills Roundup in Belle Fourche starting tomorrow through next Tuesday. What do y'all think? I spend about $40 each and charge $150.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Look good. Good return on investment.


----------



## mojapitt

Not posting in projects. Too simple minded. My wife can't understand why I wasn't selling mirrors before.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Are you cutting a rabbet and then using some sort of adhesive?


----------



## Gene01

> Not posting in projects. Too simple minded. My wife can t understand why I wasn t selling mirrors before.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Tell her you need to reflect on that.


----------



## mojapitt

More simple than that. But that sounds like a better ideas. I cut 1/4" spacers to go between slats and side boards. Then put down silicone.


----------



## bandit571

Back is getting sore, time to stop for the night…
That corner bead detail I am putting on the legs?









I make a little holder jig….









Run the Stanley 45 until I get a decent looking bead….flip the blank around..








Run the 45 again until this looks decent.

One glue up done tonight, after chopping 3 mortises..









The bottle was the only empty bottle I could find….

Remembered I needed a stretcher to connect the two side stretchers ( foot rest?) so I had to trudge back up to the wood stash, pick out a decent looking "Scrap" board, resaw to match the other stretchers, and mitre box to cut it to length…

Was done to three clamps not being used….time to stop. Used four on the side glue up..









Shhhhhh, don't tell the Boss where I staged the clamps at….


----------



## mojapitt

I am up all night if there's any night owls.


----------



## Festus56

Working the real job?


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, some things can only be shutdown at night.


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm rolling through, right now….too hot and stuffy to sleep…..nice Lightshow outside, though…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Thinking of Marty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is very nicely done. What kind of wood is it. Who did the art?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

How do they hang it up?

Bandit and Monte are two woodworking machines.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Congratulations Bill, Gene, and Monte! So what did you guys pick out to win?


----------



## Gene01

I think my chair garnered a vise.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. I picked the dust collection device.


----------



## bandit571

Storms are over, sun is shining….the Game is afoot! Be back over the yard sales have been seen to…


----------



## mojapitt

It's amazing. At the end of my shift I felt too tired to walk. After I clocked out I felt fine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I used to feel the same way when working night. I did like the far better commute and absence of all the political BS that seems to be prevalent nearly everywhere. I didn't care for being reprimanded on a 12hr. delay (usually via email) when someone else screwed up.


----------



## bandit571

If you don't think the "Dead" can come back to life, you haven't been there around quitting time…


----------



## bandit571

yard sales today….$8.50…..









Mostly for a 3/8" drive deep well set of SAE sockets….$5…









Needed these for "detail" work…$1…









Bag of hinges, and a second bag..









And this little item cost a whopping dollar bill..









Might be for Dremel sized bits? Need to find a chuck key that small…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another nice day here after a good rain shower last evening. Keep things a little green at least.

Bandit hope those carving chisels work better than mine. Have a set that are almost impossible to get sharp and so flexible can only carve soft butter.


----------



## bandit571

Right angle drill adapter is by George A Terry, of Buffalo, NY.

Mil. Spec. Tool for MAC.

Needs a chuck key. though….


----------



## mojapitt

Have I mentioned that my wife is a touch on the stubborn side? Ugh


----------



## bandit571

Need to go an buy a new tire for the van….right rear has been plugged twice from nails and screws. No longer holds air. Just need ONE lousy tire, for now….despite what the tire guys will try to tell me.

Still waiting on missing Gazebo parts…now being told they will ship on the 10th or the 11th….hoping NOT from China, summer will be over before the Gazebo gets built.

Puppy Update: The little Black & White marked one is a girl. The other is a FAT Pup and a boy. His tail is just a stub, too, Weighs in at twice what his sister does….like father, like son. His is mostly Brown & White, both have a touch of brindle to them….


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday peeps…. 4 days off !


----------



## firefighterontheside

All the walnut is stacked. The tall pile is from the 32" log. Almost 300 bf out of that log.


----------



## ssnvet

That was an excellent score there Mr. Bill…. probably paid for the trailer with that one.


----------



## mojapitt

They are expecting Marty and Randy this weekend.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Have I mentioned that my wife is a touch on the stubborn side? Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


LOL lol

They all do Monte and Men just as much to. :>)

Very nice prizes guys and I know for sure a vise would come in mighty handy. I had a guy told me he would give me one of the Old woodworking vises but I am still waiting, however, he does not go on woodnet to much.

Bandit

What did you pick?

Also I love your new project and I do not know how you do it. You make them as quick as an Elf.


----------



## mojapitt

My wife inspects the finished product. If she doesn't like it, it doesn't go out. I know that she is usually right. Today she was picking apart a couple things that I wanted to take to the show. Needless to say, they're still in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, you will never regret having that wood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm sure you're right Matt, about the trailer.
Monte, I can't imagine ever using it all. I have a bunch of other walnut in the barn. I just don't use it much. I've never built a whole project from walnut. I guess it's time to start. I want to build a traditional Croatian trunk to put in the dining room. I guess walnut it will be.


----------



## mojapitt

Now I have to search "Croatian trunk"


----------



## mojapitt

That wasn't very beneficial. Pictures of trees and some fat guys stomach. I can get that here.


----------



## bandit571

Picked the Wood Bible, and loaned it to Beka….

Tire is replaced…

Trying to get motivated to head to the shop…...not getting it done..


----------



## Festus56

Like this Bill ?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Let me find Ivan's project. BRB


----------



## firefighterontheside

Not quiteMark.
This is LJ Majuvla's project that made me want to build it. Monte it's not far from what you've already done.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/321737


----------



## mojapitt

A nap has been taken, the threat to society has been greatly diminished.


----------



## bandit571

Motivation was short lived, Boss wants to go shopping.


----------



## mojapitt

So your wife's motivation hasn't dwindled?


----------



## firefighterontheside

What kind of wood is This. Monte may know.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As I sit outside guarding my chickens, I notice wonderful cool breeze and the unmistakable odor of walnut. It smells like walnut everywhere around my house.


----------



## bandit571

Hinges..









I have three of each, now…spent $1..
Hats…









Old Boonie has been washed, and Retired, new hat?









Maybe it will last as long? 
And Wood, oh my..









Gave this part a good plane-ing..









Then off to Blue BORG we go…

Part is for the stretcher that goes between the side stretchers….needed some rough sawn stuff removed.

Maybe in a little bit, I can return to the shop…..


----------



## bandit571

Shoulders are acting up….shoulder blade areas want to cramp up…...no shop time tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

Not sure Bill. It could be elm. I would like to see more.


----------



## mojapitt

I have successfully accomplished virtually nothing today. I site Randys influence in doing this.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Not sure Bill. It could be elm. I would like to see more.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It was a piece of wood sitting in my lap as I guarded my chickens.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, can you use live traps?


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- "B-Roll" is the filler shots, video clips that are used to fill in the gaps. For example, I may film myself talking about something. But maybe I want to cut a part out of the middle during the edition process. I will switch from my face to "b-roll" to disguise the clip so that nobody knows the edit was made. Or, I may use "b-roll" footage to break up a long video clip of me talking, because people tend to prefer to see the image on the screen change. So I'll talk for a minute, then the camera will show some "b-roll" while the audio continues to play my voice, then back to me again.


----------



## mojapitt

Maybe do a video about doing a video.

I kinda liked the way Charles did it. Within my level of understanding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I tried live traps. I caught two raccoons.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Somebody sent me a link and a video about using live snares. Snares of any kind are illegal in MO.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not a big PETA promoter, but some snares are pretty cruel.


----------



## mojapitt

I wish I would have had more time in Virginia to work with Charles or Bandit on cutting mortises. I realize it takes practice, but even my practice sucks.


----------



## mojapitt

36" x 96" dining table has begun the creation phase.










It's going to be a Plain Jane table. But i am coming to the realization that average people don't normally ask for wild designs. Just something unique to them.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, lead poisoning works best


----------



## bandit571

Three fingers seemed to help the shoulder pain….maybetomorrow, I might get something done?

Thunderstorms just rolled through here…..have a few "creeks" running across the shop's floor. Had to raise the one glue -up off the floor,,, before the feet get wet.


----------



## bandit571

Is it "Moving at the speed of smell"? Or, is it "Moving at the speed of Randy"? Either way, that is about how fast this Desk Project is going…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Got ya Stump ..Im more of a "turn the camera on and let it roll"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning people.
Yeah, I would think a snare is cruel whether they live or die.
I would rather kill them with lead poisoning as Gary suggested.
Do you have a mortising machine Monte?


----------



## mojapitt

No mortise machine. Another need to item.


----------



## Gene01

Man, Monte. Wish you were closer. I have a like new Delta Mortiser I'd make you a heckuva deal. Only used on two Morris chairs.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, always I am interested. Figure out what what you need.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've used my mortiser very little, but plan to change that with a dining chair build.


----------



## Gene01

How does $150 sound?


----------



## mojapitt

My brother has a Delta model 14-651

Any opinion on it?


----------



## Gene01

That's the same one. How's he like it? 
Mine handled 3" through mortises on white oak with no problem.


----------



## mojapitt

It's practically unused. He is preparing to retire. Probably sell most of his stuff.


----------



## Gene01

He's probably closer to you, right?


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all! /flop/

Just caught up from two days back. I took Thurs/Fri off to get some stuff done. I worked most of Thursday at Whit's. So far I've managed to get my lumber stacked/stickered from the shindig (mostly). still have slabs and some MDF to figure out what to do with. I've also installed the 2+ sticks of baseboard molding I found, painted and reinstalled a cold air return with new trim, re-nailed some loose door trim, fixed some stair quarter round. Not too shabby for

We tried a new restaurant out last night and saw Cars 3. it was a good break. 

In other news, hoping to finish the SO's turnabout that was started 6+ years ago between today and tomorrow. /fingerscrossed/

@Bandit I think you get more done than most of us!

Debating on getting one of the veritas saws (like the one I played with at Charles's) so I can get back to dovetail practice. Monte, practice sucks until it doesn't.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Uncle Charlie is in the legs today…..NOT the way I liked to be woke up….


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another handy thing from Mirka. Holds regular 5"sanding discs.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, my brother is very close to me. Going through tough times with soon-to-be ex-wife #4.


----------



## CharlesNeil

finishing turning all the bed post ..32 total … gets boring


----------



## mojapitt

Making anything 32 times would be boring.

Fishing is needed for you.


----------



## CharlesNeil

i agree Monte.. but duty calls … alot to do ,


----------



## CharlesNeil

changing plugs and oil in Candys truck as well..
man she is sure a shedder … hair everywhere .. i brush her every day and get at least 1 more dog


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- Anything new on the PBS discussions?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,
all the budgets are worked out , and they are wanting to go forward, not sure on the timing just yet. 
Waiting to hear from the production guys as to when .

They are going to air the pilot, will let you know when i find out when .. It has been seen by alot of stations and we got a very favorable rating ..


----------



## mojapitt

Kris with Rockyblue woodworking in Denver has always been a good friend of mine. He has told me that he's moving HERE. I really like him, but I am not sure I want him HERE.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy,
> all the budgets are worked out , and they are wanting to go forward, not sure on the timing just yet.
> Waiting to hear from the production guys as to when .
> 
> They are going to air the pilot, will let you know when i find out when .. It has been seen by alot of stations and we got a very favorable rating ..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Great to hear!


----------



## 000

> Making anything 32 times would be boring.
> 
> Fishing is needed for you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


How about "1100" cleats to hold bottles, each one slightly distressed using the edge sander.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jbay….uh No thank you


----------



## mojapitt

The word tedious comes to mind


----------



## 000

That's not the topper!
The ceiling is only 59" tall, imagine installing when you are 6' tall… :>/
lol.
The things we do for money!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Making a living doing woodworking is a hard life, and not getting any easier ..


----------



## mojapitt

59"? The song "Short People" comes to mind.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Is it just me, or does that wince cellar look like it has a five-foot ceiling? How tall are those chairs?


----------



## CharlesNeil

stumpy with that much wine.. doubt standing up is a good idea … just saying


----------



## mojapitt

Cool and wet the last few days. But supposed to be hot and dry for a few weeks now. Now or never for the scrap pile (don't look Marty).


----------



## CharlesNeil

good idea monte.. wish i had grass


----------



## CharlesNeil

Geez.. had to jack up and take the passenger side wheel off and remove the fender liner, to get to the plugs ..

Being an old bodyman, i have a hard time paying 75 to 125.00 an hour to change plugs… but i just got over it .

but its running like a song. like me just old, .. but it has a killer back seat AC .. perfect for candy . our other vehicles, not sure I want to ride the babies in, but would .like Stumpy loading the Buick ..


----------



## bandit571

> 59"? The song "Short People" comes to mind.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


More like Bilbo Baggins' place…....


----------



## bandit571

Gatorade is being consumed…...Mr. Gumption wants me to go and chop out a mortise or three….maybe do yet another glue up?

The Boss got an idea about my use of the handplanes….wore her out just watching.

No plane work scheduled for today, unless other things happen first. Think I will just go and hide out in the shop..

I get in "Trouble" when the temps get above 80 degrees….throw in a lot of humidity, and I go and hide in the freezer.

Return trip to a yard sale, was looking for more hinges (Found a few) a chuck key (nada..) and found leg supports I can use on the desk's lid….spent a dollar bill…


----------



## bandit571

The Dungeon Shop will be opened at 3:00 today. Anyone care to stop by and help out will be welcomed…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, Monte who needs more competition.

The wine cellar does look to have a little bit of low clearance.


----------



## mudflap4869

I do less work in the shop than Randy, so I darn sure aint goin close to Bandits shop. My grand brats live more than 500 miles away, so I don't have to hide in the shop from them. They are grown and have brats of their own to put up with. 
Gotta shop for electric heat for the shop. Wood ashes are a pain to clean out. But what will I do with all the firewood that we haven't burned in the last couple of years? I might have to take some to Phoenix when we next visit the BOB's sister. They head for the mountains on the weekends just to get out of the valley heat. 
The pork loin I was gonna fix for supper went rank in the refrigerator, so it will be the golden corral instead. 
Toba is ordering a hybrid saw from Grizzle. We have 2 table saws and 2 shopsmiths in the shop. Where the hell am I going to put the 5th saw? Did I ever mention that I hate that old broad to pieces?. Here is the kicker, she wants ME to pay half on it. Did I ever tell you that I hate that old broad? If she didn't have so many miles on her I might just trade her for a beagle. Or a woman who is allergic to sawdust and rust.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> 59"? The song "Short People" comes to mind.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


There is a song about Short People. lol


----------



## mojapitt

Here Arlin


----------



## mojapitt

Jim, be nice to Candy. She let's you keep your dog in the house.


----------



## CFrye

Thank you, Monte. 
I hardly think the thing that we currently have can be called a table saw, and the older version doesn't have a plug.


----------



## bandit571

Back started hurting, started to make a mistake or two….time to quit until the glue dries…

Third Gatorade is about to be consumed…been that kind of a day….Working at the speed of Randy, or is it Speed of smell? I do know that the smell beat me up the stairs…


----------



## bandit571

Puppies!









Week old today! Chunky-Monkees?









Today's yard sale stuff…









Dry fit while the glue on the left side assembly cures…. tested the "false top" 









Lots more to do…back willing…..


----------



## rhybeka

awwww puppies 

I got the paint on the turnabout molding and had to let it dry…went back out to the shop and stacked four more pieces of lumber. I'm running out of scrap to cut stickers from! I then cut 2×6 pieces for Stumpy's saw bench that have been sitting around my shop for - forever since I couldn't work inside since everybody else was sleeping! Enjoying a cold one and some watermelon. I think the molding is dry enough to cut/use so installation here I come!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's time to grill some burgers and have one of bekas cold ones, or Randy's, or bandits.


----------



## rhybeka

oh how I hate cutting molding!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> oh how I hate cutting molding!
> 
> - rhybeka


Can I help?


----------



## firefighterontheside

The things a kid can do with cardboard boxes…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Just made it home from Golden Corral, 7:42 on a Saturday night, and I am bushed. Daggum woman went straight in and stripped the bed. She sure is pushing her luck with me. I know where two dogs are, and they can have her side of the bed. AFTER she puts clean sheets on it. But I aint gonna go into his shop to get them.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah Jim. My wife told me to get rid of some stuff in the fridge. So I ate the Borscht, beef cutlets, then the fresh strawberrys and finally the chocolate pudding cake. I did all I can do.


----------



## ssnvet

Sold my old jointer today… Asked $150 and got $125










Replaced pulley, bearing and mower deck belt on the riding lawn mower, only to discover that the blade is totally shot.

Started working on the Kingdom of Bunnydom with my daughter Mary today. It will be an 8' x10' rabbit pen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Matt.


----------



## ssnvet

Mÿ philosophy is price to sell and move it fast. I really needed to clear out the basement


----------



## mojapitt

One rabbit is enough Matt


----------



## diverlloyd

Not wood related but I bought a Miller plasma cutter 110v for a $100 at a auction this evening. Not a bad buy at all since it came with 9 new tips also.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll take your word for it AJ. Good job.


----------



## mojapitt

Good buy DL


----------



## bigblockyeti

That sounds like a fantastic deal for a Miller plasma cutter at any voltage, I remember having to buy tips frequently when at the mill and 9 tips are probably not too far off from what you could get from Miller for what you paid for the whole deal you won.


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah the machine used is going for 750 and the tips(electrodes ) are about $10 a piece. So between it and the Miller 110 mig with bottle,cart and extras I'm in for $150 for all of it so not to bad. Now if I could find a Miller 110v ac/dc tig for around that price I will be set up nice for playing around with 3/16th and under metal work.


----------



## ArlinEastman

AJ

That is one heck of a deal and the tips would cost what you paid for the whole thing.

Monte

That is how I knew of the tune I heard it two days ago at home here. lol


----------



## bandit571

Morning fellow Humans and Lurkers …...


----------



## diverlloyd

Morning world.


----------



## bandit571

Everyone else seems to be "Burning Daylight" ? Or else it is too early in the morning?


----------



## mojapitt

> Everyone else seems to be "Burning Daylight" ? Or else it is too early in the morning?
> 
> - bandit571


Been sawing lumber for 2 hours already.


----------



## bandit571

I need to get to the shop..before the Honey-do list is brought out…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy Sunday.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Im turning bed post and have been since 6am


----------



## diverlloyd

Migraine since last night. So nothing is getting done here.


----------



## Gene01

Mornin', 
Finally found a signal up here. Staying at in a cabin south of Flagstaff, AZ. Had to walk to the top of a hill to find a wifi my kindle likes. 
Taking the grandkids zip lining after breakfast. Dunno the agenda for the PM. Phyl and I are just along for the ride.
Headed back to the mesa tomorrow. Have guests arriving Tuesday. No shop time for a while.


----------



## mojapitt

It seemed to take a really long time to cut this this morning.


----------



## bandit571

False top for the desk build has been squared up,flattened, and set aside til later. Left side assembly is now sitting on the bench. Had to haul the Boss to her church a bit ago…she'll call when she is ready to come home.

Only one GrandBRAT showed up yesterday….might be a little quieter today.

Honey-do list includes a "Doggy Door install in the back screen door….after I replace the hinges. Gatorade in use, NOW.

Indian Lake State Park had their Fireworks show last night…..someone was run over….because she did not look BOTH ways before running across a busy highway, full of others trying to get home. Nice show every year..IF you live nearby….parking doesn't compute, getting back out of the area is a "Bad trip, Mon".....We didn't even go to the place….

Maybe I might get something done, today…...


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps… Happy Sunday!


----------



## bandit571

Cussing has begun…









Assembly has been glued up…...it was ugly down there….


----------



## mojapitt

That kinda day here


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Everyone else seems to be "Burning Daylight" ? Or else it is too early in the morning?
> 
> - bandit571


Have you been watching the Cowboys by John Wayne?


----------



## bandit571

No…

Used to say that, instead of "Time to earn your Combat Pay"

Been informed the a church member wishes I make a simple. little box..like Pastor has…









Just a simple, little box. I have to see IF I have any thin Cherry…

Honey-do List included working on fixing the screendoor at the back door…..got to looking it over…..too many people have kicked and slammed it around….rather than build another one, will just go out and buy a new one.
i can do away with the broken door, the broken frame it sits in, add that #


Code:


###

$ doggy-door, as call it done.

At least that is the "Plan" right now….


----------



## bandit571

Screen door has been bought. Need time to rip out the old one. Had to buy screws for the hinges….will recycle the latch from the old door…maybe I can start tomorrow…

Ham & Pepper Jack on wheat…..sounds about right..


----------



## mudflap4869

One yellow tomato, about the size of a golf ball. Not another on the whole damned plant. The worst harvest of my life. Another plant has 2 about the size of my thumb nail. Aint gonna overeat from my garden anytime soon. 97 degrees and sprinkling rain. Preparing for the annual independence day storms. Tents in the state park across the road get destroyed every year since we have been here. Weekenders always crowd the lakeside parks and suffer the raging sky. I learned that the winds always destroy my corn crop, so I don't bother planting it any more. 
Blackened snapper for late lunch at the casino. MMM good. Hey I can eat there cheaper than I can at home. And it don't heat the kitchen up. Especially when Candy pays. TEE-HEE!


----------



## StumpyNubs

I've been thinking of making a Queen Anne highboy (or Bombay) in half size. The problem is, where do you get the mini brass hardware? The back plates would have to be 2" wide at the most. Hmmm….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think you'll be able to find it.
http://www.horton-brasses.com/HCH-19-2-00.asp


----------



## bandit571

I think the bottom half of this Standing Desk is 99% completed…









Maybe..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's looking good Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I was just looking at a detailed map of the path of the coming full eclipse. My house is almost dead center of the path. We will have 2 min and 39 sec of total eclipse. People are coming from all over the world to see it.


----------



## bandit571

Back is now sore, again…hauled 5 boards down to the shop, to lay out parts for the desk. Mostly 4/4 thick stuff…..will give a friend of mine a call, and see if my old lunchbox planer is still running. May thin a few boards down a bit….

Enough firecrackers going off around the neighborhood, you'd think a gun battle was going on…Cops tend to frown on such things…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Snake floating gully washers all evening. Put a damper on the fireworks going off. Of course it took out the electric and the satellites for a bit. Takes about 10 minutes for the tv to reboot, so I just turned it off and laid down for an hour or so. Ready to create animosity now. Just got to avoid a head whoopin from the old battle ax. OR is it old broad ax? Hmm, never thunked of that question before.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, sounds like you're gonna have a lot of company!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm kind of hoping they will cancel school that day. If not, I may take them out for the day.


----------



## mojapitt

School in July?


----------



## mojapitt

Mothers birthday barbecue is over. Wonderful evening with my brothers. I am full and tired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The eclipse is in august.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not terribly current


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Been busy trying to stay cool today. Got a few things done in the shop at least.

Now trying to learn how to run a Samsung tablet so when I am away from wi-fi can keep track of our business. Learning curve for someone who uses a old flip phone.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Work 2 days then 3 days off. Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


----------



## MadJester

Thanks Charles! Got the lever cap…didn't fit the No. 6, but fits the No. 5 I found yesterday! Everyday is a new adventure in hand planes! LOL


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Happy 3rd of July to Everyone !!


----------



## DonBroussard

Yesterday, my wife and six of her sisters, cousins/friends went crabbing.  Up at 3:30AM; gone by 4AM. I did not attend the Estrogen Crab Festival, but I stayed hope preparing for the feast when they returned. They caught enough to eat so I boiled the crabs and fried the shrimp and fish they brought home. A good time was had by all. Cleaned up this morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds tasty Don.


----------



## CharlesNeil

my kinda food Don, hoping to get down to La in the fall … love sea food .Lived in Charleston SC for many years . had a boat , loved crabbing and shrimping .. ate well ..

Im not one of those "little tiny fork" crab eaters .. like mudbugs .. im a dive in make a mess and enjoy … 
Especially fond of raw oysters ..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I think you, Eddie, William and Don were meant for each other.


----------



## bandit571

Talked to the fellow that has my old planer….Friday I'll haul a few boards over to his place, and make a bunch of Mulch for him.

Trying to resist going to the shop, and jointing a few boards…..no glue ups until after the planer gets done…


----------



## DonBroussard

Charles-Hit me up if you get down near Lafayette. We can find some fresh seafood and fill you up. A crawfish boil in south LA does not include utensils. If there are crabs, then hammers, hatchets and pocket knives are accepted tools for use.


----------



## bandit571

Four edges jointed..had to quit….boo-coo head spinning. Keep wanting to fall over to the right….no booze involved, even. Need to bring the screen door in, out of the van, to where I can work on it.

Heat seems to be getting to me….


----------



## diverlloyd

Don that makes me want to make a crab mallet(joiners mallet). I had some chopped pork for lunch and would rather have had a couple pounds of mudbugs.


----------



## DonBroussard

DL- Crab mallet, eh? Sounds interesting.

Maybe we could do The Boil, Part Deux in south Louisiana in 2019 or the next available, unclaimed year.


----------



## mojapitt

2018 is spoken for. Nothing after that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm….well….yeah, I had pizza for lunch.


----------



## bandit571

Mini-nap, then start the fill in on the new screendoor. Need to install a Doggy Door. Have the outside ( or is it inside ?) facings installed. Just 1/4" plywood. Left the middle area open to fit the needed opening. Need to dig out the old sabre saw…have some excess stuff to cut away. Opening was 1" too narrow,,, we have ways…IF I can find that old saw…

Mid to upper 80s all week long….I get in trouble when it is over 80 degrees….been down from the heat a few times before..NOT fun.

Sausage & Rice for supper….would prefer Dirty Rice..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I think you ll be able to find it.
> http://www.horton-brasses.com/HCH-19-2-00.asp
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Even at Horton I can't find anything smaller than 2-3/4" wide. I'm not sure this would look right with full size brass.

*Charles*- how wide are the brass pulls (the width of the back plates) on your Bombe chests?


----------



## mojapitt

I are a jewelry salesman tonight


----------



## mojapitt

I am watching the booth tonight. So far it's been what I expected, nothing.


----------



## mojapitt

I am not too far from the Funnel Cake booth. I will survive.


----------



## bandit571

Old fashioned Gulley Washer…..going through…could barely see a 1/2 a block through the rain…noisey, too.

Soo, NOW there are a couple creeks going through the shop, on their way to the floor drain…no shop time tonight.


----------



## mojapitt

90° and sunny here


----------



## firefighterontheside

Stumpy, are you referring to the back plate or the handle itself?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bought some mislabeled beef tenderloin today they had it labeled as boneless pork loin.








My hand is 4" wide. Not bad at $2lb so I need to do some butchering.I figure after I cut them up into steaks I should end up with 11-12lbs of filet mignion. So $26 I don't think is to bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Whoa.


----------



## mojapitt

When's supper?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Got bacon?


----------



## mojapitt

Parachute into the arena



















Please note that the guy is a double amputee


----------



## boxcarmarty

I've learned the past couple of nights that Checkers doesn't like fireworks, she cleared the fence tonight and took off, had to chase her down. She's in the house now…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, are you referring to the back plate or the handle itself?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


The back plate. The overall size of the whole brass plate.


----------



## mojapitt

Sad, funnel cake wasn't very good.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, have you tried Van *************************?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got a 18'' tree down in Gods country, goin' down tomorrow to tame it. Not sure yet what it is, possibly an ash…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Got a 18 tree down in Gods country, goin down tomorrow to tame it. Not sure yet what it is, possibly an ash…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It will be after you burn it.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Got a 18 tree down in Gods country, goin down tomorrow to tame it. Not sure yet what it is, possibly an ash…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> It will be after you burn it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I need a mill… shhh, don't tell Debbie…..


----------



## mojapitt

I need to come spend a weekend with you Marty.


----------



## bandit571

Seems Ham has sent me 3 thunderstorms tonight…one right behind the other….seeing IF I can send them towards Columbus, OH…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I need to come spend a weekend with you Marty.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now's a good time…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I just gave away a cherry, how do you feel about walnut???


----------



## boxcarmarty

I also got some sugar maple that needs whipped into shape…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I just gave away a cherry, how do you feel about walnut???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just gives me goosebumps


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would love a sugar maple, not many around here.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Got a 18 tree down in Gods country, goin down tomorrow to tame it. Not sure yet what it is, possibly an ash…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> It will be after you burn it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> I need a mill… shhh, don t tell Debbie…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


So do I. Don't tell Cindy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I need another gathering…..


----------



## mojapitt

Meet you at Marty's, Bill


----------



## mojapitt

My brother wants to go to Oklahoma with me. He would be slightly more interesting to travel with than my mother.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Meet you in OK.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy check out. Ball and ball


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Maybe I need another gathering…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That would work for me, I think it'd be just a little over 3hrs. away. Speaking of mills, I just got an alert for a Cooks 31" x 16' with the trailer package and just over 34hrs. on the meter for $10K including several blades. I'm not sure if it's that good of a deal or not but it seems like a pretty nice mill. I promised my wife I wouldn't buy one until I sold my boat, anyone want to buy a boat?


----------



## GaryC

Hey, when y'all going to Okla?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think that was still up in the air. I'm pretty flexible, except for the last week of September.


----------



## mojapitt

Waiting for my wife to decide when she's going to Russia. I am guessing in October.


----------



## bandit571

Labor Day weekend in West Liberty…..they have a thing called a Tractor Fest…....I have been picking the aisles for a few years, now.

Marty needs this saw mill..









But then, He'd need to buy that Farmall tractor to power it….there is a large saw blade leaning against the wagon back there….almost as tall as I am….they were trying to use too small of a blade…









I usually don't go there for the tractor displays ( over a 100!) as this usually draws my attention..









Just a few toys…


----------



## mojapitt

Someone woke up the mosquitoes


----------



## mojapitt

Kris at Rockyblue has one of those fancy saws


----------



## mojapitt

I have been advertising on Facebook this year. Usually get 300-400 clicks with 1 or 2 orders. Latest one was with the last table I made. Just hit 17,300 clicks with 12 current orders. I am pretty stunned.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I found a truck for you. They got a Dodge 1 ton here, dials and V10 engineering. Only $70,000.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I wouldn't even pay 70,000 for a Ford, much less a dodge.


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have found one more saw to rehab….









Little rusty….at least it is almost straight. Handle even matches..









Atkins crosscut saw, not sure of the model….maybe I can find an etch under all the rust..

Pet Door has been started…









Need to flip this over, and fill in the other( outside) face. Yes, that IS the Dinning Room Table…only place large enough to work on a door…


----------



## Doe

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Good to see you Doe.

Happy 4th of July everyone. But I gotta work.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I promised my wife I wouldn t buy one until I sold my boat, anyone want to buy a boat?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


WHAT??? I refuse to sale my boat and I refuse to pay 10K for a mill. I guess I'll keep shopping…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, you gotta pay your ticket first


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty, you gotta pay your ticket first
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ok, maybe I'll sale the 'lil boat, but not the large barge…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Debbie may have ta git a second job if I'm gonna move toward this retirement thing…..


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, sell the barge, buy a mill, build a boat….


----------



## bandit571

When did B&D use green on their power tools? I will be using a green Sabre saw later…..uses a set screw to hold the blades….a slotted set screw, at that. Even has two speeds! Short orange coloured cord. Never had a ground lug…

1st Mountain Dew of the day is being worked on….morning pills taken

Is there such a thing as taking the day off…when you are retired?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Bill, I found a truck for you. They got a Dodge 1 ton here, dials and V10 engineering. Only $70,000.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That sounds like a whole lotta money for what I'm guessing is a gas truck. For that kind of cash, I'd buy a used Peterbilt with half the money and something far more comfortable and efficient with the other half.

Marty, the boat isn't big (18') but it's big enough to be a pita to move around by hand and takes up half the garage. The fact that I've only taken it out twice in the last three years plays into into that a little too. I think $10K is pretty steep for a mill too but it could pay for itself over time but it could turn into a lot of work too.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Bandit, I think B&D used green plastic bodies for budget tools in the mid 70's. My dad had a 1/4" drill that sounds just like you described and got hot as heck after drilling just one hole. I've seen the same pistol handle used on a 1/3 sheet orbital sander of similar vintage.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

Right.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning and Happy 4th to Everyone !!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy check out. Ball and ball
> 
> - CharlesNeil


That's what I'm talikin' about!


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy 4th to you all. Well I cut up one tenderloin into steaks got 8 3" thick steaks out of it and about a pound of small cubes for kabobs.


----------



## bandit571

Doggy Door has been installed on the new screen door. Screen guard as well. Taking a Gatorade break, before tearing out the old screen door.

Hand saw has been rehabbed….C. E. Atkins, Silver steel, Warranted…..from Indy., IN. Film in a bit….


----------



## bandit571

French hinges?









Grinder's wire wheel tried to eat one of the thin brass ones…









Saw rehab….









OLD Sabre saw…I do have one a tad older, but that one is all metal…..both B&D made.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have a little drill that looks just like that. Orange cord and all.


----------



## mojapitt

For Marty


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy

As we speak i m am working on a 25 anniversary box/chest. It will also incorporate small hsrdware


----------



## boxcarmarty

Five 8-9 foot ash logs are rescued from the ravine…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, can I trade my bicycle in fer a tractor???


----------



## mojapitt

Nice logs Marty


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to start the sawmill at 5 tomorrow morning Marty. Stop by and I will cut them for you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Better make it 6, I'm gonna need a good night sleep after draggin' them up…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am going to about 9 or 10. Supposed to be 101° tomorrow. Get something done early.


----------



## bandit571

Ham steaks and veggies on the grill for supper….been lazy since. maybe in the morning, I can demo the old screen door?

Boss had to go out and pick the colour of the paint for the screendoor…..I needed a new latch for the door, as the old one was for a thinner door. Figures…


----------



## bandit571

Slow night tonight…."Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## Gene01

Up and at 'em, troops. 
Coffee is being consumed. 
What excitement will today bring?


----------



## rhybeka

> oh how I hate cutting molding!
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> Can I help?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


 sure! Feel like coming to OH and giving a tutorial? I had to cope two different pieces before I got one to fit 'decently' - but not nice enough for my OCD. It's sitting in place but it's about an inch too short from where the register will be. I also need to cut some crown with a miter and a bevel for Julie's turnabout unit for the top and bottom detail - and I'm not sure how to measure for that. The measurement is like 15.5 inches but I know that won't account for two outside miters so I'm trying to figure out what to cut at. I've only got three sticks of molding so trying to be careful


----------



## mojapitt

No caffeine today Gene. Just started sawing lumber and it's supposed to be 101° today. Water is the call.

Good morning world


----------



## rhybeka

@Gene Morning! at the real job as Monte says for two days then off again on Friday for the nephew's visit. whew!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning y'all. Had a nice time yesterday at a family party and then watching fireworks in town. Today?

Beka, it will be a while before I can come over and play. Are you using a power miter saw or manual? When coping, I miter it first, thenlike turn the piece upside down in my miter saw and make the straight part of the cut at a slight back cut angle, then cut the last bit with the coping saw. Do all of this with a long piece, once happy with your cut, then measure by pulling off of the straight part of your cut.

Crown is tricky for most of us. You cut it upside down on the saw, which changes your perspective. Similar to coping, cut the inside corner first so you get a long point to hook your tape on. It sounds like you may be dealing with all outside corners which is more difficult. Cut one end of a piece first and then measure by holding the one inch mark on the end and then make your mark for the other end by adding an inch. The spot you measure off will be about a 1/2" long cut line, the part that sits on the wall.


----------



## mojapitt

Sawing didn't last long. Guide roller bearing decided to retire today. No stores open for 2 hours.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer!


----------



## Gene01

Coffee drunk. Guests are up. Breakfast coming. Then, they're headed to the Petrified Forest today. Shop time for me. 
Dunno about tomorrow. Friday, I drive to Phoenix to pick up another BIL at the airport. That shoots the day. Then, Saturday it's a trip to Lake Powell. Two days there then, another two at the north rim of the Grand Canyon. 
Won't see the shop again till 7/13. ..... I hope.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Nice cool morning here today. Well it is 65 at least but headed close to 100 later.

Watched a great fireworks display last night. 50 minutes of almost non stop. The finale was 7.5 minutes of flurry. One of the best we have ever seen.

Will be headed out in the morning to a wildfire up north. Will be at least a week and maybe more. Not sure if there will even be cell service let alone wi-fi. They asked Jamie to work also so will have good company at least.

That sucks Monte. I had one come apart on my band saw yesterday too but I had a replacement on hand. Then was playing with the lathe while waiting for glue to dry and the motor decided to quit. Have to check that out when I have more time at a later date.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Be careful, Mark and Jamie.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

4 days off and back at the salt mine today… Humming "The March of the Winkies" from The Wizzard of Oz.

Finally finished the Mahogany hope chest build for daughter #2. I'll snap some pics and post as a project, if I can ever catch her at home. She is working as many hours as she can at the tourist trap ice cream parlor. They only pay her minimum wage ($7.25/hr in NH), but she's averaging $10 to $15 an hour in tips, so she's lovin' life.

Worked with Daughter #1 on Bunnyddom… an 8' x 10' pen for the rabbits. Just need to build a gate and move their hutch over and build a ramp and then we'll have the most spoiled rabbits in the state. Next up, I'm going

Daughter #3 asked me to build her a pallet bed platform similar to one she saw on Pinterest. This is kind of a big deal, as her germophobe and OCD has really alienated her from me, as I (or is it parental authority?) am the source of all germs. So I whipped up a quick design and she really likes it.










I told her that I really want to make this for her, but I can't make it without touching it, and I'll have to go into her room to assemble it. This will be a BIG challenge for her. But there's also big potential for her to overcome some of the ghosts in her head.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...screen door install…maybe. Hope Mr. Murphy stays away.

Beka: Been over 10 years since I was doing molding install..for a living. Involved both a mitre saw, and a coping saw…..


----------



## rhybeka

> Good morning y all. Had a nice time yesterday at a family party and then watching fireworks in town. Today?
> 
> Beka, it will be a while before I can come over and play. Are you using a power miter saw or manual? When coping, I miter it first, thenlike turn the piece upside down in my miter saw and make the straight part of the cut at a slight back cut angle, then cut the last bit with the coping saw. Do all of this with a long piece, once happy with your cut, then measure by pulling off of the straight part of your cut.
> 
> Crown is tricky for most of us. You cut it upside down on the saw, which changes your perspective. Similar to coping, cut the inside corner first so you get a long point to hook your tape on. It sounds like you may be dealing with all outside corners which is more difficult. Cut one end of a piece first and then measure by holding the one inch mark on the end and then make your mark for the other end by adding an inch. The spot you measure off will be about a 1/2" long cut line, the part that sits on the wall.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I guess the good thing is it's not going on a wall. it's going on a box basically - the top and bottom of this unit: https://www.thedesignconfidential.com/2012/07/free-diy-furniture-plans-build-pb-teen-inspired-display-it-storage-mirror/

I've got a powered saw, but atm I can only bevel left - beveling to the right hits the motor on the fence and I haven't figure out how to fix this/take off the fence if necessary. I'm sure this is just because I failed to read the manual  So hopefully all four pieces that need to be cut will be close to each other in length and all require opposite bevels/miters on each end. Ugh. /EDIT/ Yes - all outside corners


----------



## Gene01

Today is break a tool day. 
My 10 yo CSMS is in it's final throes of death. Only cost $200. I've got my money's worth. I think a Bosch is in my future. 
Had to order a mortise clean out bit, too. Built a hinge mortise jig and my top mounted bearing bits are all too long. 
Expensive day and it's not even 10 AM.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Made a video about the Shindig.* It's actually two parts. The first part talks about the shindig (using what photos I was sent- there weren't many); and the second part is a tour of Charles' shop. I have sponsors that pay to have their logos at the beginning of these volgs, but I excluded them and instead did some promotion of Lumberjocks, to think them for their support of the event. Anyway, Enjoy…





View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, you can do all of this by just turning the saw left or right and not beveling/tipping it.


----------



## bandit571

Murphy was in da house this morning….
the "before" was ugly enough..









How long is a screen door supposed to last, anyway..
Hinges at the ready..









Had the door to trim to width ( and still messed it up..)









Only needed a saw blade's width cut off each edge….saw had other ideas….will add trim..









It is in…Maxwell is learning about the new Pet door…Had to redo the sill..









Screws, saws, drills ( killed one battery) and the NEW latch wanted to put up a fight….I'm sore. Covered in sawdust ( a "good thing"?..until it starts to itch) soaked clean through. Worst part? Tain't a single cold beer in the house! Yep, good old Murphy and his laws..

What's fer Lunch? Besides sawdust…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice video Stumpy. Still sore that I missed the shindig, but at least my name made it into your video.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In anticipation of a shipment of bkp in the next few weeks and then building some chairs, it's time to clean up the shop. The mill-route has been hung on the wall out of the way. That thing is heavy for lifting all the way up high by myself, but it's done.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Nice Jim .. well done , thanks for the plug, may i share this with our folks ?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Didnt do much today .. usually dont work on July 5th.. this is the 22nd anniversary of falling asleep over a table saw and my left hand rollin into the blade.. 
i was very blessed to have a left hand..


----------



## GaryC

Pretty cool video, Stumpy…. of course, you're sorta a master at that too


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy

That heavy piece of wood we couldnt identify … its IPE ..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Nice Jim .. well done , thanks for the plug, may i share this with our folks ?
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Absolutely!


----------



## bandit571

have brought out the etch on that Atkins saw from Charles' place. Atkins No.59 is stamped in the etch. Have straightened the saw plate. Gun Blue Paste to bring out the etch. May leave the handle as is…for now.

That is about the last of the horde of Shindig saws I will get rehabbed…..not sure about any of the rest of the mess.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Didnt do much today .. usually dont work on July 5th.. this is the 22nd anniversary of falling asleep over a table saw and my left hand rollin into the blade..
> i was very blessed to have a left hand..
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Man, Charles you must have been really tired to be able to fall asleep even in the same room as a running table saw, much less right over it! I've fallen asleep in my shop before but that was when I had a reclining shop chair, it's long gone replaced by more shop stuff but it's still missed, especially when I've put my foot in my mouth one too many times and need somewhere to hide and relax a few hours before I can safely go back inside.


----------



## mudflap4869

I didn't do a thing yesterday and have managed to hide from work so far today. Well I did find some interesting projects in Shopnotes and Woodsmith magazines. Now I just need to burn my recliner so I wont just sit and daydream about doing something. My problem is, " where do I put it when it is finished?" Tired of tossing it all in the burn pile because I don't have space to keep it. Why build it just to torch it?
I do need to rip the kitchen back out and make some repairs to the plumbing. Water pipes are leaking under the sink, and have ruined the new flooring we just installed. Dirty words abound.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I made a very simple frame for a piece of stained glass and rubbed some BLO on it. Now what?


----------



## bandit571

A neighbor is using a 30' ladder, and a chainsaw to cut down a tree sized branch from a tree, and wearings shorts.

Over there now bucking the tree branch down…not sure what the "plan" is over there….Boss wants to go to Wall E. World for stuff…...come on Friday…I can get all them boards thickness planed and back to work on that desk…


----------



## bandit571

Ladder has been taken down, branches appear cleaned up…no sirens….good day…


----------



## mojapitt

Charles I fell asleep once running the tablesaw. Luckily no big injuries. But, now when I start feeling that kind of tired, everything is shut off and I leave the shop. Too many bad things can happen.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Solid carbide spiral router bits are great, but they always work their way out of the collet. It didn't ruin my little project but could have. I've had them come all the way thru the piece as they make their way out. That was a PSA.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Solid carbide spiral router bits are great, but they always work their way out of the collet. It didn t ruin my little project but could have. I ve had them come all the way thru the piece as they make their way out. That was a PSA.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Wow! I've never had that happen and I use them all the time. Is it a good quality bit? In my experience, there are five primary reasons for a bit coming loose:

1- The collect is dirty or damaged inside so it can't grip the bit well.
2- The bit's shaft is dirty or damaged
3- The router spindle is not running true, causing vibration that loosens the grip
4- The bit is not perfectly straight or balanced, causing vibration that loosens it
5- The shaft of the bit is misshaped or undersized

If none of those are factors in your case, I'm stumped. Maybe Charles can weigh in…


----------



## bandit571

Is it an up-cut bit or a down-cut…..might switch and see if that helps?


----------



## firefighterontheside

None of the above are true and it's happened with two different routers. The one I was using was a Freud. What I've read is that the collet has a hard time grabbing as well onto the carbide as it does steel. I don't want to overtighten the collet either. I believe it's a down spiral bit. Also, I said always, but it's happened about 4 times with the same bit.


----------



## DS

CNC routers use solid carbide bits almost exclusively. (Of course, there are lots of exceptions, but the lion's share of work is done with solid carbide tools)

All of the reasons in Stumpy's post are possible, but, in my experience, #1 is the most likely culprit.
Collets wear out, they overheat, they get glazed over, etc. 
You can clean them with a product like Boeshield Rust Free and extend the useful life, but nothing lasts forever - sometimes you just gotta bite the bullet.

#2 causes #1 - not exclusively, but yes, a fast road to wornout-colletville.

#3, #4, Vibration is just as likely to break the bit before collet slippage happens. (Carbide is brittle)

#5 Metric collets don't play nice with empirical bits and vice versa, but that would be a one-off type of error that is easily verified/fixed.


----------



## DS

Bill, you posted almost the same time as me. 
I won't discount what you said. It is very likely the case that collets have to work harder to hold carbide.

I am merely expressing what happens in my experience with solid carbide tools, when the collet slips.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> #3, #4, Vibration is just as likely to break the bit before collet slippage happens. (Carbide is brittle)
> 
> - DS


I had a new router (table mounted) that would let the bit slip almost every time. Couldn't figure it out. Collet was perfect, bits were perfect, etc. Turned out, the router spindle had a little bit of runout. Didn't break any bits, but it vibrated enough to loosen them. I contacted the manufacturer and they said that was a problem with a batch they had.


----------



## JL7

Hey all,

Good to see you back and posting DS, very cool!

Stumpy - cool video of the shindig and great of Charles for hosting…....Nice shop Charles and your work is always so impressive…..the Bombe stuff is off the charts…..it's on my bucket list for sure.

Bill, have to agree with all the previous posts with the router table and I'll add this, as I too have had a bit raise in the collet….very scary:

1. Always remove the collet and check for crud.
2. Put the bit in the collet - leaving 1/8" or so clearance at the bottom - then screw the collet in.
3. Buy real wrenches, I think PC uses 1-1/8" and then tighten well. The factory ones leave a little to be desired, IMO. 
4. Always power on the router as a test and let things settle - power off and re-check the settings…..

Never had an issue since, but I'm always watching…..


----------



## bandit571

JEFF!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll check out the collet tomorrow to be sure, but in all the years I've used a router, it's only happened with this carbide spiral one. Good to see you round Jeff. How's the weather up there?


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff, Doe, Randy and DS all returned! Good to see y'all again!


----------



## bandit571

You can't make this stuff up…..

Local driver, was shooting up Heroin while driving(wait for it) and almost hits a cop car. Which promptly turns around and busts the driver….

Local Woman, being arrested on a parole violation at her house, was observed texting her 16 yr old pregnant Daughter…..cops check the house, and find a bunch of Cocaine the daughter was told to hide in the text…

Just can't make this up….


----------



## mojapitt

Next version of the chair is nearly finished.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## bandit571

Oooops….


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Leaving for a fire early in the morning. Here is hoping I can keep track of everyone for the next week or so. Hope to have we-fi or at least cell service. Where we are going chance of nothing. If not will check in when we get home.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Put tape on the cutting egde..put in a drill..just snug.run it and sand the shaft with some 80 grit ..give it some tooth for the collet to grip
Dont bottom the bit if it bottoms out bring it up about 1/4..you do have to tighten solid carbide pretty tight. 
Have had the same issue..above cured it.
Also very light cuts..down cut bits if buried deep act like a screw and try to pull the bit down..as in pull out


----------



## rhybeka

> You can t make this stuff up…..
> 
> Local driver, was shooting up Heroin while driving(wait for it) and almost hits a cop car. Which promptly turns around and busts the driver….
> 
> Local Woman, being arrested on a parole violation at her house, was observed texting her 16 yr old pregnant Daughter…..cops check the house, and find a bunch of Cocaine the daughter was told to hide in the text…
> 
> Just can t make this up….
> 
> - bandit571


Now there's some winners. :\

Morning All! Got my ears lowered last night since it's going to be a busy weekend. Hopefully Kayaking is in the future, as well as cookouts, swimming, video games, and lots of eating. I'm already ready to return to work on Monday!


----------



## CharlesNeil

looking good Monte


----------



## Gene01

Good looking chair, monte. The seat might be wider, though. Maybe 2" in front and, tapered to the back. 
Just a thought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. Chair looks good Monte. The seat gives me an idea for mine. I don't feel like carving the seats like I did my rocker. I'm thinking of leaving the front chair corners square and then about 4" behind the corners, taper them to the back. I want square corners to make maloof joints.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bigblock
I had been up for 36 hours straight ,trying to meet a deadline … times were tough and had bills to pay …

From that day to this , I dont do deadlines …


----------



## Cricket

> *Made a video about the Shindig.* It s actually two parts. The first part talks about the shindig (using what photos I was sent- there weren t many); and the second part is a tour of Charles shop. I have sponsors that pay to have their logos at the beginning of these volgs, but I excluded them and instead did some promotion of Lumberjocks, to think them for their support of the event. Anyway, Enjoy…
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Absolutely LOVE the video!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will try the sanding on the carbide bit today charles. Thanks.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors are back this morning


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

There are a few things that I would like to change, but I am kind of matching a customer's photo.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, I give rough target dates. But I also point out that I am a 1 person shop and I am not known for being fast.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, in 25 years of the fire service I've never driven a fire truck into a lake.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's why you're in charge


----------



## mojapitt

Had my wife sit in the chair. Seat needs to be shorter front to back. It's also tall, 42". Not sure I like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My chairs in my house are only 31" tall. They could be higher, but I think 36" max. The seat is 18" off the floor.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Fellow Humans and Lurkers….you too, Randy..


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte 
I like the back. I like the seat construction with the slat construction but not sure about the edge profile. Looks to thick in the front 1/3, I think. It may be one of those things that grows on you.


----------



## mojapitt

For me, chairs must be sized to the table. My rule of thumb is 12" from the top of the table to the top of the seat. So 18" to the top of the seat goes with a table that's 30" high.


----------



## StumpyNubs

6,500 people watched our video overnight. Looks like we'll hit 10k shortly. What are all you folks going to do now that you're YouTube famous?


----------



## mojapitt

> 6,500 people watched our video overnight. Looks like we ll hit 10k shortly. What are all you folks going to do now that you re YouTube famous?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I need to loose weight


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, you need to come to Iowa next year


----------



## bandit571

35 pounds of cans have now been cashed in…..

Light rain outside….Can't mow grass for awhile…Missy Bandit will not go outside….afraid her butt would melt, I think…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> 35 pounds of cans have now been cashed in…..
> 
> - bandit571


That's a LOT of cold ones! You may want to cut back


----------



## bandit571

One month's supply…...already started on the next month's supply…


----------



## mudflap4869

You Tube famous? Damn! I guess that my witness protection program position is blown. Now my ex wives will be able to find me and harass the hell out of me.
Mid eighties and 94% humidity. Supposed to get up to 97 degrees, with a 109 heat index. AINT GOING OUTSIDE FOR ANY REASON.


----------



## mojapitt

We're mid 80s, but only 30% humidity


----------



## Gene01

Just ordered a Bosch 10" scms. Will be delivered Monday but, we'll be at the Grand Canyon. DIL will be house sitting, though.
Now, I gotta remove the old saw from it's bench. 
The Bosch is made in China. Was disappointed about that. The old saw was a Triton. Made in Australia. Lasted through two huge deck builds, a few kitchen cabinet jobs and tons of trim. And, it was $400 cheaper than the Bosch. Hope the Bosch is worth it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What was wrong with the triton? I fixed my old dewalt for a few bucks, then sold it.


----------



## mojapitt

I like the Bosch. It's what I will replace mine with when the time comes.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got some nice 2×6's so I can build the prototype. Monte, do you cut your legs with the tablesaw or bandsaw? How do you measure the 7°.


----------



## rhybeka

> 6,500 people watched our video overnight. Looks like we ll hit 10k shortly. What are all you folks going to do now that you re YouTube famous?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Nah - I think it's you being Youtube famous. we'll just lurk in the background


----------



## rhybeka

@Bandit - I need another flattening tutorial. Trying to flatten a pretty bad 2×6 on one side for reference and I'm wondering if I keep creating my own issues.


----------



## bandit571

Cupped? Twisted?

Cupped: plane down the high side until flat. Usually just straight across the board. Take out the high middle. Then when you flip the board over, it will sit nice and steady. A few passes along the edges, until they are even with the middle of the board.

Twisted: Marked the high points and plane them flat..usually going from one high corner diagonally across to the other high spot/corner. Flip over, repeat.

Have an all-day soaker going on around here, today. Just enough of a shower to tick one off. Haven't even seen the sun today.


----------



## rhybeka

it's of course - both cupped and twisted. I think I have a pic on my phone. lemme look. 
/EDIT/ found them!










and here's one after a few passes and the winding sticks on top


----------



## DS

Becky, 
the pith (center core) is gonna be all sorts of trouble.

It is usually discarded for non-construction grade purposes.

It's gonna keep on moving on you, no matter how much you flatten it.

You can cut along either side of it and get some okay quarter sawn pieces out of it.


----------



## DS

Or, if you need the whole board, cut directly through the pith and re-glue the board with the halves on the outside edges where they can't do much damage.


----------



## rhybeka

Thanks DS. It's only going to be a saw bench so I don't have huge expectations. Not sure if I can get a better piece out of a different board or not? I'll have to check. I need two 3 ft pieces give or take.


----------



## CFrye

> Jeff, Doe, Randy and DS all returned! Good to see y all again!
> 
> - Don Broussard


AND Don!

Scarey story, Neil!

Chairs look good, Monte! Our dining chairs are 38.5" tall. A comfortable height for either of us to hook an arm over to talk to someone next to us. Believe it or not, Jim is taller than me, if we are seated.

Stumpy, I just found my picture-containing email to you didn't send. Sorry.

Gene, congrats on the new scms!

I ordered our new TS. Backordered. We will go to Springfield to pick it up when it gets to the showroom later this month. They don't deliver to gravel road locations. Oh well, saves freight charges. Ordered a mobile base as well.
This is what we are getting.









Jim woke up, from a nap yesterday evening, squalling! A wasp decided he looked like a comfy chair and sat on his neck, then again on his chest. Jim has had bad reactions in the past so I loaded him up with Benadryl (only had one 25mg in the house. Really? Grrr) and off we went to Vinita, where I work in the ER. The plan was to see how he did on the way. If he was OK, we were going to Walmart and get more over the counter meds, if not …to the ER. He started having tightness in his chest and a little difficulty breathing about half way there. We went to the ER. My friend, Julie, and new coworker, Aaron, took great care of him and we were in and out in about 90 minutes. Steroids are our friend! Afterwards we went to get the OTC benadryl and to the truck stop to eat. He is a little sore today and his blood sugar is high(side effect of steroids), but breathing well and grumpy, as usual. Thank the Lord.


----------



## mojapitt

Jim's on steroids? There goes his sports career.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Don,

Been to La often.. but Crystal as well as i dont do extreme heat well.. so what is a good month to visit La , dont want to wind up like the Wicked witch in the Wizard of OZ .


----------



## Gene01

> What was wrong with the triton? I fixed my old dewalt for a few bucks, then sold it.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bearings shot. Motor started smoking. Brake stopped working a year or so ago. The old gal hung on as long as she could. I knew the end was near.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Next version of the chair is nearly finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I really like the chair and the seat. I do not know if it would look or feel better but would the sides look good sloped some to break the edge?



> - Monte Pittman


That is not how it is done. You have to back it in to fill it. lol

Stumpy

I loved the video.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Another option for the sides is to make the seat about 1" wider so it overhangs a half inch on each side bit. That would make it look a lot thinner, since the rail beneath wouldn't be adding to it.

Of course, this is all nitpicking. The chair looks good regardless.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Editing the Celtic Knot video, and sipping some new local bourbon. This one is hop flavored (as in beer hops), which gives it a unique flavor.

I already had one guy go nuts on me because I said "Seltic knot" instead of "Keltic knot" in the shindig video. Evidently I was offending an entire ancient culture. Boy is he going to be ticked when he sees the full Celtic Knot project video tomorrow…


----------



## bandit571

Question for Charles:









Was this Cherry? Of Tiger Stripe Maple…..( one coat of Witch's Brew..)

Maybe I am working on a Maple Desk, instead of a Cherry one?

parts are rough cut..









Sitting on the three parts for the lid..









Sides, front, back and top…









Not going to use this to thickness plane them..either…









Right now, I smell like a Maple & Brown Sugar Pop Tart….


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Designing a custom built "drawer slide" for an 8' x 8' platform that pulls out of a big crate and holds a 240 lb carbon fiber cylinder for jet engines (and costs more than my house). We'll be custom machining some of the 80/20 extrusions and using their UHMW glide extrusions….










I can't show the product, as we're bound by a strict NDA.

Here's the end view of the drawer slide. All the extrusions are 90" long and we'll be using four of them…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Question for Charles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was this Cherry? Of Tiger Stripe Maple…..( one coat of Witch s Brew..)
> 
> Maybe I am working on a Maple Desk, instead of a Cherry one?
> 
> - bandit571


Curly cherry can have a figure much like maple, which will stand out more or less depending on how you finish it.


----------



## rhybeka

Sweet Matt! I have some of those extrusions on my TS fence 

@Candy that saw earns you both a YOU SUCK! but good score  How are you going to get it out of your truck bed? Very glad Jim is ok. Those wasps can be mean.

I'm home and changed clothes. Awaiting the arrival of the SO and the nephew so we can start the 'what are we doing now?' phase of the evening/weekend. /sigh/

I think I'll go see if I can get another/better length of 2×6 from the outside shop.

I put a piece of cheese in the bottom of both dog bowls. Highly surprised even the beagle didn't smell it out under her food. both are staring out the large window in front of me now. Wonders never cease!


----------



## theoldfart

Stumpy, never heard anyone say Boston Selltics. Tell 'em go pound sand.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, never heard anyone say Boston Selltics. Tell em go pound sand.
> 
> - theoldfart


I did  Here's just one of his four ranting posts on the video:

"Oh and just so you are fully informed! I have family and friends of Celtic origin in both England and Europe, they would be and have called out those that have insulted them by being called seltic. It is up to you as is all things but you are using the incorrect form to refer to a Culture, and you going to insult people of Celtic heritage that know how their culture is to be refereed to based on current academic standards.﻿"

My response to this one:

"Take it easy, hall pass. If you like I can forward all future videos to you for grammar and pronunciation checks. But I think, if you take a deep breath, you will find there are WAY bigger things going on in the world to get your panties in such a bunch about…﻿"

He kept on and so I finally told him to take a hike.


----------



## bandit571

I'm "Keltic" and use both versions….but, we Irish ARE a bit different, don't ya know…

( We even spell Whiskey differently…)


----------



## StumpyNubs

The Irish spell whiskey "J-a-m-e-s-o-n"


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy, Block and Delete are your friends.

I'm 1/2 Scottish and my wife is 1/2 Irish… I've looked into it in the past and both Keltic and Seltic pronunciations are acceptable. In case your up tight viewer didn't know, Boston has a whole bunch of Irish folks living in it and every one of them calls their home team the Seltics.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Here's some mocked up parts for my prototype chair. I think I have it mostly figured out. The joints where the legs meet the seat will be Maloof. All others will be M&T. I'm copying Montes seat shape.


----------



## ssnvet

Looks like it depends on whether you want to go back to the French/Latin or Greek origins of the word…

English borrowed Celtic in the 17th century from French celtique, soft-c, and from Latin Celtae, also soft-c in Britain at the time (unlike Classical Latin, which used a hard c). Centuries later the pronunciation changed, because language, but it didn't switch from "Seltic" to "Keltic"-it just added the variant, which then spread. So now we have two acceptable forms. (And two spellings: Keltic, though unusual, is a variant that recalls Greek Keltoi, "the Gauls.")

Although many people pronounce this word with an initial (s) sound, an initial (k) sound is standard in historical, linguistic, and sociological contexts. Interestingly, the introduction of the (k) sound is a linguistic change started by scholars, contravening the historical development of the word.

A lot of antagonism over language use stems from misconceptions about correctness, such as the common belief that there can be only one correct form of a word (one meaning, spelling, pronunciation, etc.), and that variants are therefore wrong.

English is more accommodating than this. Variants are often fine and even standard. You can identify legitimate variants with any good modern dictionary.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy both are okay but keltic is preferred I'm a pure bred scot by geneology. Traced back to the 600s a.d. we could care less how it's pronounced. We would choose Gaelic over Celtic anyways since Celtic is has more English influence. On a side note just to show how much my family liked the English when coat of arms came into fashion. Ours is a ladder centered on the shield with three cut of English heads going from top left corner to bottom right.

I have a buddy who is a cook and from Nepal he just returned after a month seeing family. I asked him to bring me back something a bit different since I already have a kukri knife. He brought me back a bottle of rum that is shaped like kukri. I'm ready to try some it even came with a stand to display.


----------



## DS

Is it a Seltic Knot or a Keltic Snot? Just askin'.... ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Have a few of these….









And it won't matter what they call it….


----------



## mudflap4869

*"Irish Mist"*, the best that ever came from the isles. Heather and Honey in each sip. Heaven in a bottle for sipping. Grand dad was Welch and Irish. Other one had some Scots in him. I didn't like him very much.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Out of my league..predominately native American and Italian…..


----------



## diverlloyd

Forgot pics.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy both are okay but keltic is preferred I m a pure bred scot by geneology. Traced back to the 600s a.d.
> 
> - diverlloyd


We Hamiltons have a bit of Scottish in our blood too, you could say. 2nd in line to the throne in the 1500s, regent to Mary Queen of Scots, Lords since the middle ages, etc. But since my family has been here since 1729, I consider myself more American than Scottish.


----------



## mojapitt

I am sure that I have some Scottish blood in me. My relatives slept with everyone else.


----------



## rhybeka

> I have a buddy who is a cook and from Nepal he just returned after a month seeing family. I asked him to bring me back something a bit different since I already have a kukri knife. He brought me back a bottle of rum that is shaped like kukri. I m ready to try some it even came with a stand to display.
> 
> - diverlloyd


DL, you should drink it while playing assassins creed syndicate - main weapon used is a kukri or Cain knife 

Thanks for the grammar lesson - I'll stick with *********************************** 

Found a better board to work over - bad news is I cut all of the saw bench parts from that pithy piece


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, if your critique has nothing worse to worry about in his life, he should consider himself lucky.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, that's how Marty's burnpile started.


----------



## mojapitt

Sitting in the house trying to cool down from sawing. Did get some wood cut.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, that s how Marty s burnpile started.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Once I looked at the end grain on those legs I was thinking the same thing :\ I have the rest of a 2×6 up in the lumber rack I'm going to have to get down and use. I'm not sure if these are even worth practicing on if they're really that bad?


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, those pieces will cause you to curse every time you try to use whatever you build with them. Good for firewood only. Just my nickles worth.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I am sure that I have some Scottish blood in me. My relatives slept with everyone else.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My branch of the Hamilton family tree probably has more scotch in our blood than Scottish.


----------



## mojapitt

Thought this fit the topic


----------



## bandit571

Need to haul a few boards up out of the shop, to make it easier to load up, in the morning

0800…Yard Sale with …..TOOLS! Then over to do a wee bit of planer work….


----------



## bandit571

Ok…two round trips from the shop…too many stairs…one stack on that table. A second stack was started of other boards to be planered….then a third stack is leaning against the table….Might take acouple trips to the van..in the morning..

I'd do this by hand plane…..if'n I wanted to ….be at it til Christmas…NOT.

Back when I worked out of a Pole Barn for a woodshop, I had that planer…..get to use it again….new owner also had owned the old pole barn….when he moved to the new place, a lot of my old power tools went along..

Think I should take the camera along, with the tripod?

Wake-up call is at 0700….


----------



## bandit571

Tasty….


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People! It IS …...FRIDAY!


----------



## CharlesNeil

Bandit,

You have both tiger maple and curly cherry.. the whiter wood is maple , cherry is redder …
Curly cherry , usually the curl is broader and is less defined, it should be called flame cherry .. the curl in cherry will blotch badly .. Tiger maple is also a blotch , just attractive ..


----------



## Gene01

Headed to Phoenix in a few hours. Could reach 118, down there. UPS and FEDEX drivers don't have A/C in their cabs. Don't know how they manage.
I had a few pieces of Ironwood and a couple Mesquite burls that I would never use. So, I sent them to a buddy in PA who's a turner. Yesterday, a box arrived from him with 4 mallets and a Celtic…Seltic..Keltic knot French rolling pin. The knot is tri colored. The mallets are maple, white oak, walnut and one maple and walnut. Beautiful work. Surprised the heck outta me. Won't be pounding my new chisels with a pall peen hammer, now.
Tomorrow, we drive to Lake Powell. It'll be 104 on the water. No jackets needed.
See y'all some time next week.


----------



## rhybeka

Firewood it is!

@Gene enjoy and be careful! Thats bloody hot even if it's a 'dry' heat.

All this talk about Scots,Celts, and alcohol I'm going to have to get my dad to play his bagpipes for me and have some scotch


----------



## johnstoneb

When I was the Bn Master gunner for the IDARNG we had a tank gunnery competition with the Canadian army. Every day before dawn their piper would break out the pipes and let loose from the range tower. If you were down range it would send chills down you spine to here those pipes from a mile or so away. One of the many enjoyable parts of working with the Canadians


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

I'll have to join the party and don my Glengary… but I aint warin no skirt, no matter what you call it :^p

I'm attempting to set up my 30 year old 6" China bench grinder for sharpening lathe chisels…. I bought what I though were good grinding wheels a few years back, but they wobble a lot, so I chalked it up to the grinder being junk. Last night I checked the run out on the grinder spindle and it was +/- 0.001 TIR on one end and < +/- 0.001" TIR on the other end, so I'd say the grinder is good and am suspecting the plastic hub adaptors are the source of the imbalance and wobble. I may try to get on the lathe today to make an aluminum hub adaptor.


----------



## DS

Gene, 
Phoenix is supposed to cool off to merely 114 today, just FYI.
We are supposed to get the Monsoon storms pretty soon, you might run into that while you're here.

EDIT: Actually I think your neck of the woods saw some rain yesterday.


----------



## ssnvet

The deed is done:


----------



## rhybeka

Very nice Matt!!


----------



## bandit571

Loaded up..









Passed the old Family plots..









Right across the road from the Olive Chapel's Site. 2 miles west of here….









Arrived at the small shop..









Sat My old Delta planer….off to the right is my first bench I built….fellow does have a nice supply of wood…









8/4 White Oak….Got all of my little supply of boards planed down, and loaded back up..









Got it into the house just in time…...BIG thunderstorm rolling through…..will see IF I can send it Beka's way

All the markings I had …were planed off….now have to sort through the stacks all over again…
What's fer Lunch? 
BTW: Had one board that was over an inch too wide for the old planer.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well done Matt


----------



## CharlesNeil

Well done Matt


----------



## bandit571

Looks great, Matt..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, i guess that won't be the last time you pad shellac on a hope chest.


----------



## bandit571

Parts have been sorted out, desk parts hauled to the shop…whew..

Sides have their edges planed to match each other. Other edges have been jointed..









Making a mess, too…..leg vise is a very good "third hand" 









Boards are too smooth, too much glare..









3 board glue up, to make the lid for the desk. Needed cauls front and back. 
Laid out the rest of the parts..









need to get this one cut to length..









So I can dovetail the corners. this will be the front. Once the corner is made, I can plane to match the angle of the sides. Need to run a groove around on the insides, to house a Poplar bottom.


----------



## mojapitt

I think we should hold time trials on who can lose their tape measure the fastest. Erg


----------



## bandit571

Too late, already did…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice Matt!


----------



## bandit571

Noisey night tonight….Marty is sending a LOT of storms this way….batten down the hatches weather out there…had a large branch come down on the patio a bit ago…..

Might take the rest of the night off…...been a busy day…


----------



## ssnvet

Home made pizza and shop time…










The weekend is off to a good start :^)

I need to make a pipe stand


----------



## ssnvet

Ready to dive into my next project…. A Bluetooth speaker for the shop


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sounds good Matt.


----------



## DonBroussard

Charles-You would be smart to avoid south Louisiana in the summer, which is generally from March to late September. For example, the overnight LOW temperature tonight will be around 82F. I would welcome a visit anytime you're here though.

Matt-Looks like a nice project. Maybe you'll have enough cutoffs from the speaker project to build your pipe stand.


----------



## CFrye

I fall down, go boom. The medical term is FOOSH = Fall On Out Stretched Hand. Have a tiny fracture in my right elbow. I get a splint and a referral to the bone doctor. It will be Monday before I can even make that appointment. Hey,I get the weekend off!


----------



## bandit571

Gracie^

One corner about done..









Three more to do…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, you should have learned to not do that by now.

Heal up quickly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey FOOSH, you better heal up before that nice 771 shows up.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's another tip for the day. When out of the blue you decide to reach down and grab a weed for some reason. Make sure it's not a snake.


----------



## ssnvet

I broke out my dad's old Craftsman router tonight as he had all kinds of accessories for it, including the circle cutting guide…





































It's not the best router, but I feel good knowing it was his


----------



## diverlloyd

That is a interesting jig there Matt.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, one of us probably wouldn't survive that experience. Although when I was an immortal I caught rattlers and sold some, some we ate. Last time was 1973 in Yakima Wash. Big mothers grow there. Frightened hell out of me. CO threatened to courts marshal me when I was reported for having them in my pickup on the military reservation. Stealing ARMY Property! Take them back out to the ranges and turn them lose. Dumb ass.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene,
> Phoenix is supposed to cool off to merely 114 today, just FYI.
> We are supposed to get the Monsoon storms pretty soon, you might run into that while you re here.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I think your neck of the woods saw some rain yesterday.
> 
> - DS


Yeah, the truck thermometer was at 114 as we left Tempe on the 202 at 3 pm. And, we got rain all the way from Star Valley to Snowflake. Out where we live, the gauge read 3 tenths. 
Guess we got out of Terminal 4 just in time. Apparently, a suspicious package caused a shut down. They arrested someone but no other info. 
My new BOSCH CMS was delivered and waiting for me when we got home. I'll get to set it up when we get back from the GC.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Lurkers

Time to get up and moving…..


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Got a couple hours of shop time before going to the real job.


----------



## mojapitt

Top for a sofa table


----------



## CharlesNeil

nice Monte


----------



## johnstoneb

That is nice Monte


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## mojapitt

DL, did you ever look into selling tables?


----------



## diverlloyd

Yeah not really any interest in them in my area. I still have my feelers out companies want sleek,dark,big and the regular people I know are not looking for anything since they already have tables. It seems to be a slow sell but I'm still asking around. I even mingled at the family fish fry(which I never do) asking around about it with no luck. That was about 100 of the top business owners/operators in my area. I will be doing the more mingle it tonight with different shop owners to see if the have anyone to refer or know who would have interest in. It's been a tough sell Monte.


----------



## bandit571

Corner #2 has been dovetailed…lunch break,and sharpen a few chisels…









Sharpening toys..









And..









Hmmm, seems Igor has returned….









Need to change this from a beading plane to a grooving plane..









What's fer Lunch?


----------



## diverlloyd

Wendy's spicy chicken with American cheese and no lettuce,also a small frosty the wife likes to dip the fries in it.

Or this


----------



## bandit571

T-Rex looks good…


----------



## mojapitt

Does the TRex come with fries?


----------



## mojapitt

Definitely need diet coke with that.


----------



## bandit571

Craig said it needed more Tomatoes…...


----------



## CFrye

> Gracie^
> - bandit571


I resemble that remark! Um, there be a whole lot more bird tails on #2 than #1…



> Candy, you should have learned to not do that by now.
> - Monte Pittman


Too busy keeping other folk (Jim, Mom) from falling! How long did it take you to exam that weed/snake?



> Hey FOOSH, you better heal up before that nice 771 shows up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Heeheehee that made me laugh, Bill! 
Learning to be a lefty is … interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

It was a small bull snake. I got rid of him before he had a chance to do anything mean.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


lol


----------



## ssnvet

More progress…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Top for a sofa table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Nice!

Any wood movement issues with the mitered corners?


----------



## mojapitt

I have had some movement over the years. Our humidity bow is 20%.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have had some movement over the years. Our humidity bow is 20%.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I suppose it's really just a frame and panel door on top of four legs. So as long as you let the panel float with enough room for movement, it should be fine.

I have seen large mitered frames open at the points in high humidity, and at the inside corners in dry times. That happens, not because of the floating panel, but because the rails and stiles of the frame itself expand and contracts in width, but obviously not in length. I wrote a video tip about that once, but it never got filmed. Maybe I'll dig it back out and put it online sometime soon.


----------



## mojapitt

I am open to any education I can get.


----------



## StumpyNubs

The only way I know to fix corner movement like I described above (that doesn't involve the floating panel expanding) is to make sure you acclimate your frame stock, and don't build it when it is really humid or really dry out. Otherwise, wood is going to move. It's more noticeable on really wide frames. Not much to do about it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Anybody get Charles' newsletter? He's making some limited edition boxes for his clients to commemorate his 25th anniversary (since he opened his shop). I'm thinking of buying one. A limited edition, signed and numbered Charles Neil piece ought to be a good investment.  (Too bad it's not available made from some of that Monticello poplar!) Looking at the photo of the boxes reminds me why it's always a bad idea to have a box making contest with Charles 

Anyway, I brought it up because, maybe we ought to do something to commemorate his big anniversary? Maybe make him something? Any ideas? I have a couple, but I suppose we should talk about this via PM… If you're interested, PM me. And don't tell Charles


----------



## mojapitt

These are laminated on to plywood. That seems to help my cause.


----------



## bandit571

Been wondering…..is there any objections to using plain BLO on this desk? Then maybe a couple gloss top coats?

Never had much luck doing a shellac finish…..not sure what an Amber one would look like.

Have been to the store, new bottle of glue is in the shop….and a couple new brushes. Might go and hide in the shop, later….sounds better than mowing the yard….


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte
I would like to see what happened.

Here in Boise wood movement is not much of an issue. 20% for a low 30% for a high.


----------



## bandit571

Had enough gas in the mower to do the backyard…..and I also ran out of get-up-and-go…..and not a cold beer in the house….breaktime. Can't breathe, chest hurts…..not the mower-guy I used to be….

Makes hand-cut dovetails seem easy…


----------



## ssnvet

Mary Poppins at the out door theater…










Right on the water across from the naval shipyard










Nice breeze coming off the water


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I see you're being held accountable for popup ads for Rockler on the internet. Hmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Just spoke with Andy. He says hello to everyone. Things are fairly stable for him and Carol.


----------



## diverlloyd

Very good news for Andy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, I see you re being held accountable for popup ads for Rockler on the internet. Hmmmm
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I didn't see that one. Where was it?


----------



## mojapitt

Desert Woodworker posted a forum today about it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Desert Woodworker posted a forum today about it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Looks like he edited it, so I can't see his reference to me. Pity, from the way he was ranting and saying "you're blocked" to everyone who tried to explain to him how web ads actually work, it looked like an entertaining thread


----------



## mojapitt

It was pretty much that since they were a sponsor of yours, that you should drop them or he was holding you accountable for popup ads he's getting.


----------



## mojapitt

He obviously don't understand how things work on the internet.


----------



## bandit571

Last of those dovetails are done,,,,I am about done for the night…


----------



## ssnvet

Play was rained out after the first scene… We got back to the van just before the sky opened up and dumped a deluge of rain.

Wife is watching a chick flick (subtitles) with my daughter so I got some more play time.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Matt.

Bandit, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Abandon all hope, ye who enter here…









"Down,down, down, in Dungeon Town…...









Had to reset this old plane…









Getting ready to get "Groovy.." 
Not all the dovetails were behaving nicely..









But they all came out square,









Maybe tomorrow, I might get something done…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What a busy afternoon. We were getting ready for our movie night, but then had a house fire. It was very hot and muggy….not good conditions for a house fire. We had a 5" hose burst, which is always a bit exciting. Steph got hit by the hose, but not the coupling. Then we got back to finish getting ready when I had to investigate a column of smoke which turned out to be a guy burning rubbish right next to an apartment building. Then a medical call, then a cardiac arrest. Movie night went well after everything else settled down.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've often wondered about wood movement in your metered panels Monte, but I think Bruce may be right about humidity. It doesn't vary that much there. Here it goes way up and way down.

I made a comment on that thread, but didn't get blocked.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought about a comment on that thread, but figured I would get blocked.


----------



## mojapitt

We had a fire issue at work today. One of our CT units smoked a 600 volt DC rectifier. Smelled really bad.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The yard around the fire we just had was full of dog poop. Smelled really bad. Just now returned from a car fire. That didn't smell very good either.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> We had a fire issue at work today. One of our CT units smoked a 600 volt DC rectifier. Smelled really bad.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That can't be cheap.


----------



## bandit571

I was going to do a blog tonight….just too tired right now….

Yard sale today….was walking around,,,loud noise came out of the left knee…...got home, and moved the backyard…found two holes in the yard,,with the left leg, of course. Knee is getting fatter, doesn't want to work right….maybe I did something to the knee? Going to be "fun" trying to sleep tonight…..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy,

i can do the little box out of Jefferson poplar but they get pricey as in double .. it all goes thru Monticello.. they do the prices


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## bandit571

Morning people and twerps…

Knee is still sore….like Candy, I'll have to wait until Monday to get it checked out..

Trying to see what sort of stuff I can get out of this morning…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning everyone.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning folks,

I found a lonely Poplar board in my barn loft stash looking for purpose in life, so I pulled down for use on my speaker.

Any recommendations for finishing Poplar? I've never worked with it before.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt 
I know a little about finishing and have done a ton of poplar .. what you want it to look like


----------



## ssnvet

Hi Charles, I was hoping you'd chime in….

I'd prefer the look of Cherry, or medium brown Mahogany. Not as dark as Walnut. How does Poplar take alcohol based die? I don't want the white wood look, as the speaker fronts are white.


----------



## CharlesNeil

it does fine Matt , but it is blotch prone, if you can spray the dye thats the easiest way to control and help the blotching .


----------



## bandit571

There is one thing I refuse to try….long time ago, on WOOD's forums…there was a fellow who claimed the ONLY shellac to use, was fresh made from flakes…which he just happened to sell, of course…..All other brands were taboo to even talk about on that forum….

Have tried the Zinsser Shellac ( Bulllseye) a few times….meh.

I don't have any way to spray finish, other than Rattle can stuff. No budget for it.

Will try a few things out on what little scraps I have from the Desk build…..have a box I need built, too.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I am just exhausted. It's almost 2PM and I've slept almost the whole time today. So much to do, but I just feel so dead…

*Charles-* Do you make pens out of that Jefferson Poplar? Seems like a pen would be a fitting memento from someone who authored the deceleration of independence.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Just spoke with Andy. He says hello to everyone. Things are fairly stable for him and Carol.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That is the best news I have had in a while. Wonderful


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have family visiting this weekend (and last weekend), which may explain why I'm so tired. But I may take advantage of the situation by trying to get the 10-year-old into the workshop. Maybe we'll make a pencil box from some of that figured wood I got from Charles. Kids still use pencil boxes at school, don't they?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, get that kid in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

It feels like I have tennis elbow in my left arm it's strange because I am not left handed and I don't play tennis.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Sawyer's elbow? How much of your cutting operation is manual labor vs. what's being taken care of by heavy equipment?


----------



## mojapitt

I actually hadn't thought about the mill. Right arm cranks down, left arm cranks up. Lots of cranking over 4 hours. That's probably an excellent deduction.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where does it hurt Monte? Maybe you have golfers elbow.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Kids use pencil boxes, but it has to be the same kind that every other kid has. My kid has to bring 72, yes 72 pencils on the first day. Can you imagine using 72 pencils in 9 months.


----------



## bandit571

There was a "fight" in the shop today….









Grooves were even done. Need a filler strip, to support the middle of the bottom panel…









I think I have peeled dried glue off of every finger and thumb today….


----------



## mojapitt

I don't even have 72 pencils in my shop


----------



## mojapitt

It's the tendon in the elbow. Makes sense.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Tennis elbow is on the outside of the elbow. I had surgery for that. Golfers elbow is on the inside.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I seen a lot of guys in the Military with what is called "Military Elbow" Standing outside Smoking and drinking coffee.


----------



## mojapitt

> I seen a lot of guys in the Military with what is called "Military Elbow" Standing outside Smoking and drinking coffee.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Well then it's not Military elbow.

Definitely hurts "inside" the elbow.


----------



## ssnvet

Just finished a 5 hour round trip drive taking daughter #2 to summer camp at a small college… My but hurts


----------



## mojapitt

Going through that "dry heat" thing. 102° and 18% humidity.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

When Desert Storm was ending I was on an island by Oman and it was May the temp was rising and at the time it was 135* with the humidity at 100% and the dew point at 90%. They needed 45 of us to got to Egypt. When we landed there and the door to our plane opened up I said "Who turned on the Air Conditioner" it was 119* and 25% Humidity.

Also my wife just gave me the message and I will be looking all week to find one for you.


----------



## ssnvet

Poplar board flattened, squared up and S4S, planed to 3/4".

Miters cut on TS and dry fit…










Grain wrapping appears to be a success.



















Next is to rabbit the relief cut for the front and back plates…


----------



## StumpyNubs

Helped 10 year old Aiden build this box today. His first woodworking project. Spalted maple and walnut, with simple rabbet joinery and a swivel lid. All but stock prep done with hand tools.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You beat me to it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Very nice Aiden and Stumpy. I'm always amused at what auto correct does with spalted.


----------



## ArlinEastman

You guys need to see this carving

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/327889#comment-4013313

He did a great job


----------



## ArlinEastman

Stumpy

I do not know what I would do with wood that looks that nice but both of you did a nice job tho.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Matt

I really love the look and craftsmanship.


----------



## bandit571

Some Dummy wandered back to the shop..just to take a picture…..as soon as the photos come in, I'll let you know what happened…..

had to go to an Underhill website, to see how to lay out a angled joint….

Had to make a new jig..my crosscut fence is MIA, at the moment…...


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ...as soon as the photos come in, I ll let you know what happened…..
> 
> - bandit571


Are you shakin' the Polaroids?


----------



## bandit571

Have them all shook out, now…









Per Roy Underhill…I made a full-sized template, then made these angle guides from that. It will help out at this spot..









And with a saw and a guide..









Make the beveled cuts, will need a clean up with a plane…but..









I also used that guide to square a couple ends…









The shoe rides against the guide, is all…









Hey, it IS a Vintage saw….

Tomorrow being Monday…shop will be closed….may go out and trade some lathe chisels for some…Walnut…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ morning all!

just caught up on the weekend posts. I only got to the shop to take pics of those cherry slabs for a few friends of mine that may be able to use them as coffee tables - or even end tables 

Weekend with nephew was fun. Not as sore from kayaking as I thought I'd be. Weather was nice. He helped me cut grass yesterday. That's the short of it at least. Trying to get back into work today.

Sounds like it was a good weekend all the way around for most folks. Glad to hear


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yawn is no joke. I spent the last 72 hiu s at work and sleep was not good. I think we've had a full moon for 3 days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've known about this investigation for a while at the kids school. The nerve of this woman to not only steal from the school, but to make it look like the money she stole was paid to teachers. Those teachers had to pay extra income tax, because their income appeared to be higher than it was.
http://www.myleaderpaper.com/news/icymi-r--s-huskey-pleads-guilty-to-million-embezzlement/article_718fa46a-619b-11e7-b024-2746abc9ac1f.html


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm…Monday Morning…..maybe a road trip after a bit. Knee is feeling a tad better. Shop is closed for today.

Might see IF I can trade some lathe chisels for some lumber later…..









IF you look right above the trash cans, sitting on my old Nickleson Bench, is a lathe the fellow bought but has no chisels for…...he DOES have a LOT of hardwood lumber sitting by the rack-full…...have to walk into the door on the far left..








into what was a single car garage bay….photos IF I get over that way….if anyone wants to see…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, we made fidget spinners out of some leopardwood this morning. They are not exactly up to Jeff's standards, but the boys are very happy with them. They picked their own design.


----------



## bandit571

Road trip done, trade was made…6 lathe chisels to go with the 3 he has..









For his new lathe….in trade for three 7 footers..









Of Black Walnut.  3/4" x 4×7', and has a bit of figure to it..









Fair trade….?


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what's fer Supper?

Hopefully,I don't have to eat my own cooking…..

Anyone know what model that lathe is/was? I could see any markings….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Well, we made fidget spinners …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


My 10 year old nephew had one of those "fidget" doo-dads. I asked him what he did with it. He said "I keep it in my pocket and just fidget with it." I told him it may not be a good idea to walk around fidgeting with something in his front pocket. So he moved it to his back pocket. Now it just looks like he's scratching his butt. I guess it's an improvement.


----------



## bandit571

Didn't get in to see about this knee….Monday is like that.

GrandBRAT has a few of the plastic Fidgets…...makes a good frisbee when the get on my nerves…...

Working on another 35 pounds of empty cans….maybe by the end of the month…..


----------



## bandit571

Slow day, even for a Monday…...

Puppy Update: Eyes are open! 2 weeks old yesterday. Both seem to be girls…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes it has been quiet. Let's make some noise.


----------



## mojapitt

Can't believe that you haven't heard me bitching in my shop.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought that was Sean whining about having to take a bath.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got some work done on my prototype chair. Made the maloof joint for one of the back legs and glued up some of the seat boards. Hope to get more done tomorrow. Gonna have to do M&T soon.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Did you hear the inventor of the throat lozenge died? There will be no coffin at the funeral. You're welcome, folks.


----------



## CFrye

Cool spinners, Bill! Did you finally make it out of Full Moon mode?
Nice trade, Bandit. The only "old" machinery brand i know is Turner Walker, so that's what I think that lathe is! I like the Art Deco styling of it.
Got an appointment made with the bone doc for Thursday. Jim and Mom also have doctor appointments that day. I think I'll be doctored out for a while.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy. They may be in full moon mode still at the FD, but I was in the woodworking, grilling, drinking a beer and sitting on my recliner mode today. That does sound like a lot of doctoring for one day.

Thanks Stumpy, Cindy enjoyed that.


----------



## bandit571

I wasn't going to do it…I wasn't going to do it…I….what the heck, I am bored anyway..

Slipped down to the shop, just to check on a couple things, mind you….even left the camera upstairs…

Ends of the Top Shelf have been planed square, both edges have been jointed ( That #0-7 was getting a bit heavy), and both faces sanded smooth, for now.

Book rest piece…has been sized so it is long enough, made sure it was the same width along the length, sawed and planed that and the other edge straight and smooth….

Lid has been planed all four sides..the faces and the edges, that is. Ran a bead of glue along the book rest's edge, and clamped it to the lid at the bottom edge .

Even swept the floor! Must have been bored…

See what happens when I sit around too long….


----------



## bandit571

Ok, pictures….went back down to the shop…..had to make sure I glued that book rest to the correct face of the lid…









Would hate to go back and find out it was glued to the underside of the lid….Murphy seems to have a Law about such things…









Top shelf all ready to go..even the bevel looks good..









Shavings?









These came from..









A 100 yr old plane….had two others running around…









Just not quite as old….
For some reason, it feels like I have been run over by a truck….couple of times…


----------



## mojapitt

I had a wonderful 16 hours in the shop today. But the body is shot.


----------



## bandit571

That jointer plane? When I was rehabbing it, I tried to take the curve out of the iron/cutter/blade….it snapped in two. Had to get it welded back together…...been using it ever since. Not too bad for a 100+ year old plane?

Thunderstorm moving through, again. Even had a Tornado "watch" going on. Wonder who keeps sending these storms my way….Marty?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, sawing lumber has been delayed until Saturday morning. Good news is that this is one of the logs.


----------



## bandit571

We have yet another Thunderstorm rolling through….

No idea what is on the schedule for tomorrow…Boss hasn't informed me..yet..

Logan County Fair started today….might explain the storms… almost thought about entering a project…..not sure IF I have any worthy of a Blue Ribbon, though…


----------



## rhybeka

/yawn/ Morning all!

Still nothing much to chime in about. I painted at Whits, then came home and painted at home. We talked about the dining table I'd like to make at some time soon. Something farmhouse base ish about 8 ft long and 3 ft wide. the wood alone should set me back about $500. Looking at Hickory for the top and Ash for the bottom.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ok, looks good Monte. I'm still working on the prototype, so I don't need the bkp just yet. Hope to soon though.


----------



## mojapitt

I hope to finish dressers tonight and some chairs tomorrow night and deliver to Gillette Wyoming on Thursday.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip again…..taking the GrandBRATS home to their place…peace and quiet, finally…

Top of the Morning to you all…..and the remains to meself…


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…might as well get moving…..on the road again…..Frequent Driver Miles?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Road trip….with Sean at the dentist.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning all,

Had a little progress in the shop last night. I rabbited relief cuts on the router table to accept the front and back panels.










I used a 3/4" dia. router bit that apparently was not super sharp and the Poplar had sloped grain on one side. I attempted to cut a little too much in one pass and the first cut gave me some tear out and left a raggedy front edge :^(

On all the following cuts, I set the bit a smidge shallow and set the fence for a less aggressive cut….. then I raised the bit back up to full depth and repeated that pass as a climb cut…. no tear out!

But now I have to figure out how to fix that first bad edge. I may have to rip 1/16" off the front of all four pieces and live with a smaller reveal.

Next time around, I'll cut the rabbits on the TS or maybe even the jointer.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never cut a rabbet with the jointer.


----------



## bandit571

I have a plane or two that can do that sort of thing…

2 Pork & Veggie Egg Rolls while driving home, does NOT equate to a Lunch…..

Trying to see IF I can get moving enough to go to the shop…..or the kitchen….no stairs to the Kitchen, though…


----------



## ssnvet

> I ve never cut a rabbet with the jointer.
> - firefighterontheside


I've never cut one on the jointer that I've used on a project, but I have experimented to see how it's done.

I wish I hadn't have cheaped out when I bought a dado blade. I got an 8" Steelex and it does not give flat smooth bottoms. And now that I have it, I don't feel like I can justify spending more money on a good one.

I should pull the trigger on a Stanley #92 some day.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Remembering how to cut maloof joints is taking me a minute, but I'm getting it.


----------



## bandit571

Beka! Batten down the hatches…Marty is sending BAD storm your way….VERY HIGH WINDS Rolling through Dayton area right now…..Headed your way. Winds are clocking in at over 70 mph….


----------



## mojapitt

Chair is looking good Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, with that high of wind, Marty must be explaining something big.


----------



## ssnvet

looks good Mr. Bill….. you are a braver soul than I


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit, with that high of wind, Marty must be explaining something big.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Talking his way out of another speeding ticket?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Monte, Matt. The maloof joints are time consuming. The seat is hard to get glued up and lined up. I think I need to use biscuits on the next one to line up the pieces.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt remember to leave enough wood above the biscuit so it doesn't swell and show after carving and sanding.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks AJ, I think you mean me. The bottom of these parts are straight and the top is bandsaw cut so I will register the biscuit cutter off of the bottom. the biscuits will be about an inch from the top, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bandit571

Almost done working in the shop..sweat dripping everywhere ( in a basement?) some dummy remembered to turn the fan on….

May be a blog..later. Need to chill out for a spell…I am soaked.


----------



## mojapitt

One month till the motorcycle rally. The transition has begun.


----------



## bandit571

Fan..









Need to remember to turn them on…

Teaser?









Waiting on hinges and something to apply as a finish….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat desk Bandit. I'd like to build one of those, but I have no need for one.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Wasted the ENTIRE day trying to make something that, after four failed attempts, I've decided is just not possible. I am pretty pissed off. I can't afford to have days like this. Too much to do…


----------



## CFrye

Stumpy, the solution will come to you in your sleep!
Good looking desk, Bandit.
Bill, does the joint show through the seat?
Matt, I got nothing by way of help for you.
We took Mom to the podiatrist this morning and then to her favorite Tuesday lunch place. Note to self: do not let wobbly old folk use your splinted arm to steady themselves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yes Candy, you can see the top of the leg In the top corner of the seat.


----------



## bandit571

While I am waiting on stuff for the desk…I can start on a box jointed box like i built for the boss' Pastor….friend of his wants a candy box, too….I had a couple Cherry boards planed down to 1/2" thick….should have enough to build another one of these..









Means I have to buy another latch and a few small hinges….always something…


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry Bill I was texting my brother while typing that I used his name instead of yours. He is moving and claiming driveway space and now space in my small work shop area for his tools. So he was on my mind of having to move stuff around to fit more of his stuff. Hopefully he will take some of the 50 boxes of tile that is in there too.


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy mix up some thermite and burn into oblivion.


----------



## mojapitt

My latest dining chairs. 39" tall, 19" wide and deep. The seat is 18-1/2" high. Hope to have a version with arms by Saturday.


----------



## rhybeka

sweet looking chairs Monte! SO wants a bench for one side of the table but I'm pretty sure there will be four chairs coming from….somewhere. I haven't volunteered as of now


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

That's all I got.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning gang,

Monte… the chairs look very nice.

Bandit… the desk looks very nice

And looking out the window from the salt mine, the morning looks like it'll be very nice.

Tallyho


----------



## firefighterontheside

That sounds really wide Monte, but it doesn't look too wide.


----------



## bandit571

Morning Fellow Humans and Lurkers…...just another day closer to the weekend.


----------



## rhybeka

91 degrees here today. Blessed to have working A/C everywhere. Not sure if Whit will have it on in the shop though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Been 100 last two days here, probably again today.


----------



## mudflap4869

102 last evening, so it was another night without cooking. Went to a casino for steak and fish. Different casino this morning for pancakes, eggs and bacon. To damned hot to heat up the kitchen, and it is almost as cheap to eat at the casinos. Predicting more of the same, with high humidity all the time.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hear ya there. I've been cooking everything on my grill. What's a little more heat outside.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Monte, I like those chairs a lot, they have great lines and don't look too terribly complicated. Did you pre-shape the individual seat boards before gluing them or shape the seat as one piece?


----------



## mojapitt

The basic profile is cut on the bandsaw. Carving is fun, but time consuming.


----------



## DonBroussard

Handsome chairs, Monte.

I hear y'all about the heat and humidity. Nannette and I are heading to Denver late next week and I have to bring lip balm to prevent loss of moisture and lip cracking.


----------



## bigblockyeti

You should definitely post those chairs as a project. I would favorite that for sure, that BKP just looks fantastic!


----------



## totalrewind

> 91 degrees here today.


 Sounds just about right.
(Pun intended.)


----------



## bandit571

Oil change has been done for the van….bought a can of BLO and some hinges…..might get something done, today?


----------



## mojapitt

Totalrewind, welcome. Sit and talk a spell.


----------



## mojapitt

Yeti, they will probably be posted after I build the one with armrests.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I'd better motivate to the shop…...need to install them hinges…..might be some cussing involved….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ lost my gumption. watching a video on a nicholson bench.


----------



## CharlesNeil

What moron, decided to steam bend chair parts in the shop today … OOPS


----------



## StumpyNubs

How's the humidity in Virginia? You might be able to bend them right off the lumber rack.


----------



## bandit571

Did I ever say how much I hate doing hinges?









Have to dig out an area like this..drill a few holes..








And hope the stars align just right…









Then install the thing, and make some plugs..









And hope the lid works..









Not sure about "Blotch"..but I do like this grain..









One coat of BLO…..PIP?









Hinges work?









Full frontal?









Waiting on the glue around those Walnut plugs to dry….


----------



## bandit571

Old screwdriver..









Seemed to do a decent enough job. 









Needed a small screwdriver, to pop those plugs out. I usually make a couple extra, just in case….









Need this to build a small box….to be delivered with the desk….Should be enough for all four sides, and a top panel…7/16" thick. has some nice grain to it..









Might be some of that "Flame Cherry"?
Guess I had better get building….


----------



## mojapitt

Free again


----------



## firefighterontheside

Ain't nothin free….

I sure struggled with mortise and tenon on the curved back pieces. I cut them all before I cut the curve yes, but I cut them all wrong. So then I had to fix them with the curve. Starting to look like a chair though.


----------



## mojapitt

Looking good Bill. I used dowels.


----------



## bandit571

Plugs have been planed flush. It now has a coat of STINKY BLO all over. I have a fan blowing in it's general direction. Took the wipe-down rag outside to air out, laid it flat..too. Need to find out how long before I can top coat the smelly stuff…

PIP photos when I can get them.


----------



## bandit571

Bill: do the tenons first. Use them to then lay out the mortises in the curved rails….









Seems to work better that way.









That way, you can feel how each slat will fit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good advice Bandit.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just finished the scripts for the next five videos. All of the project footage, b-roll, etc. is filmed already. I just have to film the scripted head shots. That means a lot of filming tomorrow, then editing for the next two days. Plus, I have to film my acceptance video for the award's ceremony I won't be able to attend at AWFS in Vegas next week. And I have an article for Popular Woodworking due next week too. Did I mention my kitchen is torn apart waiting for new cabinets I haven't even started building yet?....


----------



## bandit571

Too many irons in the fire?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Hope all is well with everyone. Only 700+ posts and no time to read them all. Long days and very short nights here. %AM start and usually done by midnight. Finally after 6 days we have camp wi-fi. Had a few minutes to stop by and say hello when I could get online. We are in a 400 man fire camp near Zortman, MT but several are leaving for other fires in the next few days. Not sure when we will be released but maybe this weekend or first of next week.

Will check in later when time allows.


----------



## bandit571

Blog on the Desk has reached the PIP stage…









As soon as the BLO will allow, I'll top coat it, and post as a Project…need better lighting…









Deserves better than this…picture wise..









Maybe?


----------



## ssnvet

Made some progress on the speakers.



















Ready for the finish


----------



## mojapitt

Should I go tell the neighbor that the sound of the machine gun fire coming from his place is disturbing me? Or maybe I shouldn't disturb him?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a tough one Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good looking speaker box Matt.


----------



## bandit571

I learned LONG ago….if there is a machine gun shooting…..go the other way…..Unless you have a bigger one to fire back with…...

Speakers are looking good, when the music starting up?


----------



## bandit571

Say "Goodnight, Gracie" Barn Sale in the morning….


----------



## mojapitt

You're buying a barn?


----------



## Doe

> Wasted the ENTIRE day trying to make something that, after four failed attempts, I ve decided is just not possible. I am pretty pissed off. I can t afford to have days like this. Too much to do…
> 
> - StumpyNubs


So? What was it? Inquiring minds need to know. . . just in case we all feel the need to do the same thing.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Caffeine infusion needed


----------



## rhybeka

@Stumpy I think you may need to hire those cabinets out - happy wife happy life?

Nice speaker Matt! I could use a few of those for my truck!

Bandit sent me thunderstorms this morning - I'm working from home so I can't complain much. How was the barn sale besides wet?

I've about got the next project laid out in sketchup. a friend of mine wants one of those shoe boxes to store four pairs of shoes by her front door. I believe I'll be making it out of plywood since there could be moisture involved. She's waited about two years for me to get to it as is so I figured I'd get it done and off my list


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…morning….Maybe I go to the sales tomorrow.


----------



## Gene01

Just got back from a few days on Lake Powell and three days at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. 16 members of Phyl's family all gathered to spread the ashes of two brothers who wanted their ashes dumped in specific places on the lake and in the canyon.
Won't bore you with pictures…you're welcome. 
The day before we left here, the Bosch SCMS was delivered. Tomorrow, I can unbolt the old one and set the Bosch in. 
Gotta wait for the residual guests to leave, first.

The chair joints look really good Bill. Gonna be a fine chair.

The standing desk is an amazing piece of work, Bandit.

Nice, precise work on the speakers, Matt.

Ya'll be safe out there.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: Sending you another storm…..or two…

Haven't even left the house this morning….even missed Breakfast.

IF that desk is dry enough to handle….I may move it upstairs….out of the damp basement to dry a bit better. Might take more than just me to haul it up them steps…..

Sales can wait until tomorrow, I think….


----------



## diverlloyd

Filet mignion for lunch on the grill( I have way to much of it of it now). Then to check the wiring in the shop and see if I messed up any of the new stuff I installed.


----------



## bandit571

Tried out the old camera, to see IF I can get the "yellow out" 









Hmmm…maybe IF I use the flash?









A little better?









Currently, desk is sitting with the lid opened..airing out the insides….will take two people to move this thing up them stairs…will need a "Bump Cap" as well…..no more concussions….


----------



## bandit571

Well…took Craig and I both to get this thing up the stairs…skinned a couple hands and arms…letting it sit in the Dinning Room for a while…

Now, I should be able to work on a box. Not have to worry about sawdust in the Varnish, either.

Week from Sunday, desk and the box will get delivered at the Boss' Church….hope Pastor likes the desk….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How could he not, Bandit?


----------



## Gene01

He'd darned well better like it.


----------



## ssnvet

Finishing plan for speaker box (biased towards using what I have).

a. Sir Charles has warned that Popular will blotch and I want to avoid that.
b. I have a jug of Behlan Solar Lux medium Mahogany that I think will look nice.

I have two choices for blotch control on the shelf….
1. Blond Shellac
2. General finishes natural (uncolored water based poly "stain"). I've used this as a sanding sealer and blotch control when staining Pine and it has worked very well.

So hear are my questions…

Q1. Can I cut the Solar Lux with denatured alcohol? Or do I need to buy the Behlan reducer?
Q2. Which of my options above would work better for conditioning and blotch control under the diluted Solar Lux.
Q3. Should I wipe or brush on the reduced Solar Lux? Or should I spray it? (I have a gun, but am light on experience with it)

All helpful replies are appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, do you have any of the same wood/board to do tests on to see what works?


----------



## ssnvet

some… not a lot


----------



## ArlinEastman

Bandit

Great desk!!!

Matt

Speakers look sweet in that soft looking color wood.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A humorous look at today's kids, and a perfect way to save them with woodworking. Enjoy!





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

I am in Wyoming and the wind is blowing. Kind of cliche I think.


----------



## bandit571

I think I know that saw…..

Pieces have been cut for the Box project….finger joints are done on the long sides. Need to transfer those to the short sides/ends…..ran out of Mountain Dew IN the shop…Breaktime!

Bandsaw blew the tire off the lower wheel….still runs ok without it….need to find replacements..someday…


----------



## bandit571

Tire repair?









Might be awhile….Where do you get a new tire(s) for a bandsaw….maybe not at NTB Stores..
Finger joints..









And all the parts from one board..









Used an old saw to trim to size…









Well, it is a start, anyway….have a week to get the box ready to deliver…..


----------



## bandit571

That little chisel was a 1/4" wide Firmer chisel, made a long time ago by Buck Brothers…..and NOT the BB that HD sells either, was made way before Home Despot came about. Some of the other toys..









Layout was by that mortise chisel…Used the Kobalt knife to make a few "knife-lines". Two squares, one for depth, one for the knife lines.

Might mosey back down there, after a while..if I get bored….


----------



## totalrewind

A couple more hours and I'll be done with the second of a pair of wood and chicken wire country-chic sales racks.

*The Story:*

Encouraged by online crafts I made the front, bottom, back out of chicken wire. BIG MISTAKE!
The folks pinterest are all like "oh, just take a pair of pliers and hide the sharp ends". Well, that's nice for the pencil holder they were making, but 16" shelves X 4 sides X 4 shelves… that eats up an entire afternoon and SHREDS your hands!

I had agreed to do two, but after the fiasco I'd put off the second one nearly a week until one night I had a vision. Yea, the clouds parted and a choir of angels descended. Angels… with cutting torches? Okay, that might be going a little too far, but the idea I came up with was to use a cutting torch instead of wire cutters.

It might seem like overkill, and it is, but the point is the cutting torch leaves a nice round(ish) blob of molten slag on the end of the wire instead of a sharp end. (The wire is so thin you don't even need to use the trigger resulting in even more blobbiness.) Definitely a good trick to file away.

So right now paint is drying, then assembly.

Pics probably tomorrow.


----------



## CFrye

Glad you saved that kiddo, Stumpy! He sure looked pleased!
Y'all are cranking out the great projects!

Prayers have been answered! Thank you, Lord!
Saw the orthopedic doc this morning. X Rays were repeated, these did not hurt nearly as badly as Friday's. WooHoo! Fracture is non-displaced and stable. ROM (range of motion) as tolerated. Splint is gone. Sling for comfort. 
Released for light duty, no lifting at work starting the 17th. They are going to try to accommodate my restrictions by moving me to the 3rd nurse position (3-11pm) for a while. I can start the 19th or wait for the next schedule to come out on the 23rd… Hmm 
Jim saw his doc this morning and Mom saw her cardiologist this afternoon. Everybody is back home. Whew!


----------



## CFrye

Sounds like a good lesson, Totalrewind! Welcome to the looney bin of LJ's!


----------



## bandit571

I think Marty just sent me yet another Thunder storm…..kind of dark and NOISEY outside…I think I'll just send it on to Beka…."Paying Forward"?


----------



## mojapitt

Rewind, looking forward to seeing pictures


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, great news. I assume you're doctored out?


----------



## mojapitt

Just set up at the show. Seems to be a group of uppity egomaniacs running it. I am glad I am not sitting there.


----------



## bandit571

Candy, great news…do we call you "One Wing" now?

Fat Pups have been taken out of the "Puppy House" and de-flea-ed much to their discomfort. Eyes are wide open, now. We think we have found homes for both girls…..when they are weaned….3 weeks old Saturday.

Big time Gulley-washer going on….seems to happen every year when the County Fair is running….


----------



## bandit571

Shop is closed for the night, thanks to Mother Nature..









There is now a pond between my house and the neighbor's house….this is the scene from the stairway









That is the drain pipe for the washer….was not letting enough water down into the floor drain….had to raise the pipe out of the drain….then it was like a whirlpool around the drain…more coming in, too..









At least the floor slopes towards the drain….had to shut off the fan, too. Maybe tomorrow, it will dry out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> So right now paint is drying, then assembly.
> 
> Pics probably tomorrow.
> 
> - totalrewind


Look forward to seeing photos!


----------



## mojapitt

Home now. I think Bandit stole my gumption. Seems to be lacking.


----------



## bandit571

I think mine has been washed away….


----------



## boxcarmarty

> @Stumpy I think you may need to hire those cabinets out - happy wife happy life?
> 
> - rhybeka


I'd like to hire some kitchens out, but I guess that'll put me out of work…..


----------



## ssnvet

Total Recall…. Oh how I wish I had a set of 0xy-Acetiline bottles. Sounds like you found a solid solution.

Bandit… Are you "singing in the rain?" When I built our house, it took a lot of effort for me to put in a perimeter drain around the footing that pitches to daylight on the other side of the lot, but we've never had a drop of water in our basement…. Well accept for when the septic tank backed up…. So it was well worth it. These problems are very expensive to fix after the fact.

No takers on my finishing question?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am in Wyoming and the wind is blowing. Kind of cliche I think.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


WHAT!!!, sit tight big buddy, I'll send out a search party to find ya…..


----------



## CFrye

I know nuthing! about finishing, that is. I think I'd rather have rain water than septic…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> A couple more hours and I ll be done with the second of a pair of wood and chicken wire country-chic sales racks.
> 
> *The Story:*
> 
> Encouraged by online crafts I made the front, bottom, back out of chicken wire. BIG MISTAKE!
> The folks pinterest are all like "oh, just take a pair of pliers and hide the sharp ends". Well, that s nice for the pencil holder they were making, but 16" shelves X 4 sides X 4 shelves… that eats up an entire afternoon and SHREDS your hands!
> 
> I had agreed to do two, but after the fiasco I d put off the second one nearly a week until one night I had a vision. Yea, the clouds parted and a choir of angels descended. Angels… with cutting torches? Okay, that might be going a little too far, but the idea I came up with was to use a cutting torch instead of wire cutters.
> 
> It might seem like overkill, and it is, but the point is the cutting torch leaves a nice round(ish) blob of molten slag on the end of the wire instead of a sharp end. (The wire is so thin you don t even need to use the trigger resulting in even more blobbiness.) Definitely a good trick to file away.
> 
> So right now paint is drying, then assembly.
> 
> Pics probably tomorrow.
> 
> - totalrewind


Rewind, yer first mistake is you're dealin' with chickens. Throw them birds in the fry pan and grab a chunk of wood and head to the shop…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Matt, I know nothing of the solar lux, but after looking it up, I suspect that you do need to use their reducer. It's one of those fancy low voc products and may not be compatible with anything like DA. Could be wrong about that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Ah… go for it Matt, that's how steps are made…..


----------



## CFrye

> Hey FOOSH, you better heal up before that nice 771 shows up.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


:-D Got the text today, it is in stock and ready to be picked up. We will do that after a visit to Missisip to see the grandkids this weekend! They about broke my heart asking if we were gonna visit on the way to/from Virginia! I guess we'll visit their Ma and Pa, too (Lisa & William) and, maybe, Eddie on the way home?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Awesome!.....all of it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Our deputy chief came in this morning and gave two weeks notice. I will not be promoted, but we may not replace him. There will,not be anyone between me and the chief anymore, so it's like a promotion. We may try to hire 3 more firefighters instead of a new deputy chief.


----------



## mojapitt

Beginning of the chair with arms. For me, it's too narrow. I will finish this one and start over.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: Curve the rest's outwards. Like where it get right above the seat, hang a "left" (or Right) for about the same distance as the thickness of the leg…..

Floor is drying out, finally. Things can wait until later….

Have to remember to return that drain pipe …before she runs the washing machine….


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Matt,
Solar lux is indeed alcohol base … anytime you see NGR (non grain raising) its alcohol, some times some other stuf but DNA will thin it. With that said using shellac for a blotch control unless your spraying isnt a good idea .. it going to melt the shellac you will have a mess .The water base from GF is your best bet , but Please test .. my Blotch control wont tolerate alcohol base dyes .. not sure on the Gf , which is basically just a neutral stain base ..ya gotta test .


----------



## bandit571

Morning…trying to dry out today….


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get moving around today…after all, it IS

FRIDAY!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Holy crap. I just realized it's Friday.


----------



## rhybeka

Yup - Friday all day. 

@Bandit all those storms made Jack very unhappy. he paced most of the day. Lily decided she needed to pee on the living room rug in the evening instead of going outside while we put sheets back on the bed. Not a very good day for pets at my house.

Worked a bit on my stone holder. Working one of those router planes is a lot of work on my hands! Especially after water plyo class!  I worry about going to deep with a chisel so slow and steady wins the race.

@Matt I don't know enough about finishing to answer so I'm leaving up up to CN and the others smarter than I

@Candy say hey for us


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Another warm day at camp. About 70 and windy all night and so far today. Maybe a chance of t-storms later this afternoon.

Camp is getting smaller. Maybe around 200 people down from near 500 at one time. This fire is pretty well under control unless the wind messes it up. We are right between the heli-base and the fire so get to watch the boys do a lot of flying over. Still dumping water on some hot spots in the rough terrain areas.

The first picture is a sunset over the fire a couple days ago after a rain shower. Took a few pictures of the camp just before sunrise this morning. Not the best but maybe you can get an idea when it had over twice as many people here in tent city.

Sunset in the west









our shower units









looking to the sunrise









south to the cook shack city









north to tent city









and a rainbow over camp


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks hot.


----------



## Festus56

> Looks hot.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


And real dry too !!! Going to be a long summer I think.


----------



## ssnvet

Not only is it Friday….. it's also LUNCH TIME :^)


----------



## DonBroussard

This is very impressive, especially if you're a woodworker who enjoys puzzles. I couldn't paste the link to the video directly, but it's on Karen Sound's FB page. Amazing stuff.

https://www.facebook.com/kagen.schaefer


----------



## CFrye

Oh my goodness, Don! The man is a fiendish genius!


----------



## bandit571

$4.50was spent at two "Barn Sales" kind of skimpy, today..









$2.50 for this Panel saw….and 2 bucks for a framing square..









Have started cleaning the plate on the saw…full, readable etch..









Disston D8…..had to hammer the badly bent up plate straight….
Road trip to pick up GrandBRATS in a little bit…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Great pictures Mark. I miss those camps. I miss playing hacky sack. Do they still play hacky sack or do they just stand around looking at phones. I miss the food. I miss the smoke smell. This was my favorite camp on a mountain top in Yellowstone.


----------



## ssnvet

Hackey Sack = knee problems…. too much twisting and lateral motion.


----------



## Festus56

Bill they do like their phones. We are popular because they can charge phones while they are in the shower. Food is still good but no hacky sack. Have a couple guitar pickers at the medical unit next to us though.


----------



## DIYaholic

> ...Have a couple guitar pickers at the medical unit next to us though.
> 
> - Festus56


How do they know when the guitar are ripe¿¿¿


----------



## bandit571

Second saw was picked on the road trip..









Bigger saw….cost fifty cents more…something called









The Farmer? Not sure of the age…yet…still doing research on both saws…
Not too bad a day? Shop is also drying out, nicely…

( last night, I saw a BIG Black spider floating by on a shaving….)


----------



## firefighterontheside

Anytime we weren't doing something, we were playing hacky sack. We even played on night shift up on a mountain road with our headlamps on. My last fire I did bring my flip phone.


----------



## bandit571

tried that game…knees couldn't do it….

Miss Bandit does NOT like to get her dainty little paws wet….at all..refuses to go out into the grass…

One of the fat pups was crawling around in their "home" ( old wire kennel) and got stuck in an empty food/water bowl…..all H broke out, in the middle of the night….pup was howling, Miss Bandit was having a LOUD fit….she can't pick a pup up..they are too fat. The Boss had to get up, and restore peace in the house. 3 weeks old tomorrow…already hellions…


----------



## bandit571

Was that a Randy sighting? or just a mirage?

Been dialing up a few videos, a fellow in Japan called I********************ani . The one I have been watching lately is Taking a Ginkgo tree cabinet. An old slab of a table top gets resawn down, to make all the parts for a cabinet. Another is one Monte might like…where he mates two live edge slabs into a trestle table…might be worth looking into?


----------



## mojapitt

Concept coffee table. Bookmatched slabs, one over the other. Yea or ney


----------



## CFrye

I like it, Monte. Is the bottom slab elevated on feet or flat on the floor?


----------



## mojapitt

It would be on feet. The spacers are just blocks. Still trying to decide what to do there.


----------



## mojapitt

My thoughts are now with a "Y" type support that kinda looks like a tree.


----------



## mojapitt

Question for the masses. I have a few pieces of furniture in storage because customers are delaying to get it till September. I have a shop that wants to show/sell some of my items. Should I hold these and build more or sell these and build others? The main difference is how soon I would have things ready for show.


----------



## bandit571

About the time you'd take one for show, THAT customer will want THEIR items..now.


----------



## mojapitt

You are right Bandit.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Sawmill roars to life shortly. Yes Marty I will take pictures.

No coffee, lots of water.


----------



## bandit571

"Watson, come on! The Game is afoot!"

Time to get out and pick over a few sales…...!

Morning, People!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Good morning world
> 
> Sawmill roars to life shortly. Yes Marty I will take pictures.
> 
> No coffee, lots of water.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yay.


----------



## Gene01

Randy, now, that's funny.

Guests have all departed. Last night, we took them to out to a restaurant for a Walleye dinner. Some had never eaten Walleye. Odd, since they live in IL where it's much easier to find than in AZ.

Got the shop cleaned…sorta. a few more piddly tasks and I can start the miter saw station tear down and rebuild.


----------



## mojapitt

Little problem with the sawmill this morning.



















I haven't found the pieces yet.


----------



## mojapitt

One piece found. No idea where the others are. The post wasn't a fresh break.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, as long as the missing pieces are not imbedded into any person, it's good! It sucks, but it's all good!


----------



## Gene01

Geeze, Monte. Can it be welded without balance problems. Looks like pot metal, though. Tough break…no pun intended.


----------



## mojapitt

I wouldn't weld it back if I could find the pieces. Shopping for a new one.


----------



## bandit571

Found one item on the yard sale trip….DW610 router. Has a LARGE blue coloured round-over bit still in the chuck, two cutter, guide bearing. Photos when I can…price? $10….


----------



## Gene01

> Found one item on the yard sale trip….DW610 router. Has a LARGE blue coloured round-over bit still in the chuck, two cutter, guide bearing. Photos when I can…price? $10….
> 
> - bandit571


Great find…even better price.


----------



## bandit571

Tease, for now,,









And that bit..









Not sure of the radius…









MIGHT need a clean up? BTW…what is a router?


----------



## rhybeka

Nice find, Bandit! I have a Skil but the depth changer on it sucks and it kinda scares me so I have avoided it. Since I added the Stanley 78 and the 45 to my collection I need to get better about using those divas.

Just stepped back inside from the garage shop to read bigger font directions and find my 7/8" forstner bit. Not sure what I did with it since it's the only one missing from the forstner box :\ Finally getting around to mounting Stumpy's TS fence to my Craftsman saw. Pics one my phone recharges and IF I'm successful. I believe there will be a Lowes run in my future. One of my maple fence boards has quite a curve in it. I'm hoping once I attach it to the saw it will straighten out. Not sure if I have the right length bolts or not.

I'll have to clean up here soon as well - going to Dayton (OH that is - not VA unfortunately) to the parentals for a cookout for my grandma. She turns 88 today. I hope I live that long as well.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Someone should contact Sandra and tell her we would love to have her back.  I know she has pledged to stay out of the USA for at least the next four years, but I don't think this thread really counts.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I will double your money for that router


----------



## bandit571

Bit is a Bosch #85434M,,,has a 685 under the BOSCH….1/2" shank..

Cord has been taped twice…second one by me. Couldn't find the wrenches for it….but, I happen to have a nice collection of open end wrenches….3/4" Craftsman, and a 1" Williams "Super wrench" seem to fit the bill..

Computer monitor decided to die in place this afternoon….have a "loaner" running right now. Will be going shopping at a later date.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good find Bandit. You see, a router is a power tool…......

I've been in contact with Sandra and she is on the great family cross-Canada road trip of 2017. I believe she is in British Columbia right now. She said she will catch up with LJ after she gets back home.


----------



## bandit571

Been down in the shop…chopping some more box joints by hand….shoulders are a bit tired…

Might see about supper,of some sort…been a busy day..Guinness Draught is in the fridge, cooling down…


----------



## mojapitt

Concept coffee table.




























This one will be clear finish. I am considering staining a second one.


----------



## bandit571

Needs to have "roots" for pads under the bottom shelf….


----------



## Gene01

That's a nice slab table, Monte. The trees make it unique.
Interested to see what you do for the bottom supports. 
I'll bet the clear finish will really pop.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't completely decided about the feet yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Kinda like the colors in the top. May not stain the other one.


----------



## Gene01

Yep, it pops.


----------



## mojapitt

I need to get close up pictures of the surface. In person looks really cool. Speckled with spots.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## firefighterontheside

That's some neat character.


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I'm feeling that table design. You could call it the Family Tree" table.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi gang …

Took the ferry to one of our coastal islands and got a good sun burn today. I needed it. Mrs. Mainiac did not.

Looking for thoughts on stain tests for the speaker










Put a lighted rocker switch in the front.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought maybe that red color on the left was your skin….
Is that with or without conditioner?


----------



## mojapitt

Looks relaxing Matt.

New wheel for sawmill has been ordered, should be here next week


----------



## Gene01

Matt, the reddish one looks best to me. But, my color sense and decor acumen is on a par with a rock.


----------



## mojapitt

I will be the oddball, I like the center one.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I have a 14'' wheel you can pick up tomorrow, heck, I'll even throw in a ash log…..


----------



## mojapitt

Stretch that wheel to a 19" and I will give you a definite maybe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I picked up a handful of shaper cutters at the auction today for $4…..


----------



## ssnvet

Red is mahogany die, middle is water based Pecan stain and the right is dark walnut gel stain

Sample wood was conditioned… But was right out of the planer with no sanding


----------



## StumpyNubs

Went to the movie theater today and saw this eye opening documentary about apes taking over the planet. I'm stocking up on bananas in case they become the new currency.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not really a fan of any of the colors Matt, unless the mahogany is not as pink as it looks.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People and Lurkers…..you be burning Daylight, again…


----------



## mojapitt

Up, trying to make decisions. Brain is misfiring.


----------



## ssnvet

> I m not really a fan of any of the colors Matt, unless the mahogany is not as pink as it looks.
> - firefighterontheside


I used thie Mahogany once before and it didn't have that rose tint… There must be something about the Poplar that's bringing it out.

I think I'm going to try thinning it and spraying it.


----------



## bandit571

I have to build a jig, and fix the Stanley 45…..and get it ready to "Plough" some grooves.

Maybe AFTER pills and Mountain Dew?


----------



## Gene01

Been up for a couple hours. Sitting on the deck with a mug of coffee, a slab of Zucchini bread and a load of cream cheese. Trying to decide whether to plan my day or just let it happen. Gotta love retirement.


----------



## mojapitt

Ok, the fee are boring


----------



## bandit571

Monte had buns in the oven?


----------



## Gene01

> I have to build a jig, and fix the Stanley 45…..and get it ready to "Plough" some grooves.
> 
> Maybe AFTER pills and Mountain Dew?
> 
> - bandit571


Hee hee..read that as *Morning* AFTER pills. Knew you were the wrong gender for that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nothing brings out the flavor of a cup of coffee like a plate of Papa John's cheesy bread…..


----------



## Gene01

Nice buns, Monte.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Happy to be back home.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome home, Bill. 
Phyl's family has reserved an entire resort on Table Rock, near Branson for 6/30- 7/6/18 for a family reunion. Cmon down and join the party.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We could almost certainly do that Gene. What's the resort name?


----------



## CharlesNeil

For those who were at the Shindig and saw all the deck furniture as well as the carved Mahogany bed, They along with several other pieces are ready to go on the truck and head north…. 
Really glad to see these go.. been a ton of work


----------



## Gene01

> We could almost certainly do that Gene. What s the resort name?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Green Valley Resort. Looks like it's about 20 mi. s. of Branson.


----------



## bandit571

Grooves are done, panels just need a little fine tuning….Stanley 45 is up and running

Need to haul those two squabbling GrandBRATS back home…have more than worn out their welcome….ROAD TRIP!

Womder IF I tie them to the luggage carrier….might be a quiet ride then?









Teaser, for now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's on the other side of the lake from our campground.


----------



## Gene01

> That s on the other side of the lake from our campground.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Fish your way across.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I told Cindy we could drive out on Indian Point and swim across. Oddly she said no.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi everyone. Hope it is a great Sunday for everyone. My Aunt and Step Mom came down to see us for a few hours yesterday and I really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Ok, the fee are boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

This looked like a really nice box. Maybe in the future you can put the feet on it like that but have a secret compartment in one.


----------



## bandit571

back home, now…..Too many miles on this old body, lately….

Might mosey to the shop after a bit, and spread some Elmer's around….hopefully more on the wood, then on ME…

Apparently I am being dragged along to the World's Longest Yard Sale next month…..will see how THAT goes…


----------



## mojapitt

It's so hot, I briefly considered wearing short pants. But no sense breaking a 40 year run now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

If you haven't worn shorts in 40 years, I can imagine what shorts you might have to put on.


----------



## Gene01

The only short pants I own are white cotton ones.


----------



## mojapitt

The only pair I have are Dallas Mavericks shorts. My brother sent them to me the year Dallas won the championship.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I guess that wouldn't be so bad.

I put a new 3/8" blade on my bandsaw today. I've had 1/2 and 1/4 before. I think the 3/8" is gonna be better for me than the 1/2. I used it to make a concave arch on the back of the chair seat.


----------



## bandit571

Have the panels final fitted…then the fight started….I have 5 pipe clamps in the shop, I have 5 F style clamps in the shop, and I have two LARGE C clamps…...all but two pipe clamps are now in use, on the box….film when I get it uploaded

Just poured the first ice Cold Guinness Draught into the tall glass…..I think this is a "fight" I might like…


----------



## bandit571

Ok…photos?









Can never have too many clamps?









That red & black cordless thing back there? That be a "Mega-Mouse" sander









Nope, can not have too many clamps…let this set over night..

Thunderstorm coming down from the northwest…..Ham mad at me?

I'll see IF I can send it towards Beka…..while I keep an eye on the shop's floor…again.


----------



## bandit571

"Cheese Knife?....No, he eats it by the block"

Block of cheese and a cold one to wash it down with? Sounds good to me…


----------



## bandit571

Thunderstorm blew through….lots of noise, and a light show….not much else. I think I'll finish the cold one ( before Randy swipes it) and call it a day….been a decently busy one. too busy to rust hunt…..


----------



## bandit571

"say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## CFrye

Loving the visit with the grandkids and their parents!
Dinner at El Sombrero.


----------



## totalrewind

Promised pic of country-style (chicken wire) racks.

This is the second one that I painted with "weathered" green and chalk board. The twin is 100% boiled linseed oil.

I prefer that finish, but this one was for the log cabin shop behind and the owner thought it would be "too much wood". Now, I ask you… is that even possible!??


----------



## mojapitt

Interesting rewind. Never saw it done with chicken wire.

There is no such thing as too much wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

The sucking of the real job awaits


----------



## Gene01

That's a neat display rack, rewind.

Got another storm yesterday evening. Lots of sound and fury preceded a healthy 1/10" of rain. At least, it's cooler. 82 predicted today.

Monte, is the patient tracker up and running, yet?


----------



## rhybeka

> For those who were at the Shindig and saw all the deck furniture as well as the carved Mahogany bed, They along with several other pieces are ready to go on the truck and head north….
> Really glad to see these go.. been a ton of work
> 
> - CharlesNeil


They could drop one of those chairs off at my place if they are feeling a bit heavy


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

back at the real job today. got scrap cut up for three picture frames to find out the SO didn't need it. I believe I will continue on making them and giving them as gifts. I'm trying to figure out if the plexiglass on the front will require a groove or no. already have to cut a groove on the back for hardboard. maybe make a spline jig as well? First, I have to go back out and mount the Stumpy TS Fence. ran to lowes and got all screws and bolts yesterday.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…Monday,,, says it all…..


----------



## ssnvet

I'm totally spent after 5 hours of driving round trip to western NH yesterday…

One of my best friends and his wife bought a 17 acre farm that used to be a Christian kids camp with horse programs, until it folded some 15 years ago. The farm house dates back to 1790 and was "mated" to a second structure that used to be a store across the road in the 1850s. Let's just say that the two buildings have underwent some "interesting" changes over the years…. and the building was unoccupied for years, in which the copper was looted from it.

He has his work cut out for him repairing the house, but the property is gorgeous. Half wooded, and half pasture. They're less than a mile form the Connecticut River (which is the border between NH and VT). He milks two nights a week for the dairy farmer neighbor, who in exchange, mows his fields, which produced 250 bails off the first cut in June. So they can board horses for a nearby camp in the off season and make a little income. He and his wife have worked extensively in youth ministry and hope to turn the place back into a camp some day, and to take in foster children as well.

My daughter Katie is staying a week with "Uncle Andy and Miss Kelly" to help take care of their two horses…. and is going to get to help brake one of them, that was never properly trained, by working it on a lunge line.

Katie was a bit nervous about staying there for a week, but they have two new kittens, which very quickly made all hesitation vanish. I'm hoping a week of "work on the farm" will be good for her soul.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, always good to get projects out and start new ones.

Gene, go live date is October 21st. It will take 6 months to fully put in place.


----------



## bandit571

Desk has been moved to a spot where I can see well enough to apply a bit of varnish to it…...first coat maybe with a cheap brush….then a good brush for the final coat….


----------



## StumpyNubs

> For those who were at the Shindig and saw all the deck furniture as well as the carved Mahogany bed, They along with several other pieces are ready to go on the truck and head north….
> Really glad to see these go.. been a ton of work
> 
> - CharlesNeil


I saw that on one of your Facebook videos. Now are you off to do some more fishing?


----------



## bandit571

1st coat is on the desk…..whew….we'll wait to see how it turns out….


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt Fingers crossed and prayers being sent. I know it would do me some good right about now! I was waiting on bandit's puppies to be a bit bigger so I could go visit them - er - him 

alright - back to work. Mexican for lunch makes Becky a slow girl.


----------



## bandit571

Puppy Update!









3 weeks old, and NOT missing a meal….eyes are open….one brown and white, one brindle and white. Both girls.

You will not be able to hold both at the same time…too chunky…


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I are headed to Denver on Thursday for a business meeting. I left a message for Andy/Carol-they are on the route and we'll stop by and say hello for a bit then push forward to Denver. We have scheduled a zip lining adventure in the Rockies for next Monday. The longest span is over 1,900' and speeds up to 60 mph. I do plan to have extra undies with me. We will also have a chance to take a nice leisurely drive through Rocky Mountain National Park. We have done it before and can't wait to see it again in another season.

Candy-Glad you got to spend some time with William and his bunch. They look satisfied. William is sporting Eddie's beard, I see.

Charles-Glad to hear you got the big chair project out of the shop. Show us pictures of your big fish when you get back from the ol' fishing hole.

Bandit-Standing desk is looking good.

Mark-Be safe at the fire camp. Thanks for the work you do.

Matt-If you haven't already selected your stain, I like the purple shade-looks like purple heart from here (other than the grain).


----------



## Cricket

I don't know if I am just getting old or what, but the heat is kicking my butt this year.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I don t know if I am just getting old or what, but the heat is kicking my butt this year.
> 
> - Cricket


1. Go to grocery store.
2. Find frozen food section.
3. Sit on a turkey.
4. Problem solved.


----------



## bandit571

Left knee seems to have something floating around inside it, then getting "stuck" and then popping looose again..may have to go have it looked at….

First coat of varnish is about dry….will need a second coat….later. Too sore today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Chair is all dry fit. Don't pay any attention to that mortise on the wrong side of the back leg.


----------



## Gene01

Great looking chair, Bill. 
Maybe a fake through tenon?


----------



## CharlesNeil

No fishing here
2 grandsons in a bad wreck as in air lifted to hospital. On has a fractured back the other a broken back. 
Long weekend


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's terrible, Charles. Hoping for their complete recovery.


----------



## mojapitt

That sucks Charles. We will pray for their recovery


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sorry to hear that, Charles. Hoping for the best.


----------



## bandit571

+3^

PIP of the MAPLE desk….









1st coat of gloss









Have started to rub it out a bit….









Yep, even under the lid….maybe tomorrow..coat #2?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Got 'em in our prayers Charles…..


----------



## Gene01

Thoughts and prayers for the boys and all the family.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Sorry to hear that Charles. Our thoughts are with you and yours.

Glad to see everyone is still busy getting things done around here. We are home from our first big camp of the year. 12 long days in a row is enough for a starter run. Right now the team we were with are the only ones not working a fire in the state. Might be a long summer. Doing laundry and re packing as soon as we got home. Never know when the next call will be.

Trying to catch up on the world as this is the first good internet in awhile. Right now it is time for a bite to eat and a well deserved beer in my way of thinking.


----------



## DIYaholic

Pullng for a full & quick recovery!!!


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I made more progress on making the crown molding for the rehab house. We finished up the cove cuts on the table saw and made the angle cuts on about ⅓ of the stock. We'll finish that up tomorrow. Painting and installation when we get back from Denver.

Charles-Thoughts and prayers for the injured for a full recovery.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You can only work up to 17 days in a row, including travel, isn't that right Mark?


----------



## Festus56

I think it is 14 on and 3 off for us contractors now Bill. Not sure for the Forestry folks as their travel days are not paid they told us.


----------



## mojapitt

What was supposed to be a chair with arms has now become a fat chair with a flat seat. The reason for this in a couple days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

When I used to go Mark, we were paid for 3 travel days and 14 working days, then we had to take 3 off. We always went home before the days of rest.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is a big chair.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

I will be praying for them buddy. I know how it is I had 16 bones in my neck and back broken with a lot of missing discs and other broken bones and it is not fun.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I came here to do some crying but can not now since I feel sorry for Charles family.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, go ahead and cry. We're here for everyone.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Charles… That's terrible news. Prayers inbound for healing.


----------



## bandit571

I didn't want to…somehow this was calling my name..









I WAS just going to take a few supplies to the shop..









Installed the two stok holders on the Langdon Mitre Box..









Then installed a new belt on the sander, old one was grit-less….Then all those long fingers wanted trimmed down flush..









New belt on the sander trimmed them down flush…Then that Stanley 45 wanted to get into the act..









Brought along the entire crew, too…made the groove go round the block..









Made a mess on the floor









That the fan kind of split up..









So…I wind up being soaked clear through..on a Monday? 
Time for that Ice Cold Guinness Draught, again….


----------



## bandit571

Time for…."Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

@Charles - what the others said - hopefully they will bounce back quickly and not lose anything mobility wise in the process.

Going back to Whit's tonight instead of to the gym. Going to the gym tomorrow night with the SO. He gave me three drawers to fix on my own that go into a wall unit. All in pretty bad shape. I got one fixed and another glued up and headed for the door when Whit called me back. I showed him the issue I thought could be fixed with clamping and nope. had to be taken apart. I'm not sure I was in a hurry but apparently I need to slow down even more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Going to get another load of wood from the Homestake Gold Mine this afternoon. Hopefully I can sort through and only get the western red cedar.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would think weight would be a pretty good indicator.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People and Lurkers…..you too, Randy.

Maybe another road trip today….ummmm, about "tripped" out..


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks All .. prayer works .. one has been discharged with a back brace , the one that had surgery it doing well , got some pins and screws , but expected to make a full recovery .


----------



## Gene01

Monte, didja ever find any of that Jarrah? 
And what's the back story on that disarmed chair?

My old Triton SCMS sat snugly in a recess atop a 12' row of cabinets so that the tops of the cabinets were level with the saw's table. Now, the base of the Bosch is about 4" wider than the recess. Widening the recess is not an option due to the drawer and door configurations. Gonna have to span the recess and set the Bosch on top. That means building an auxiliary table to each side of the saw as well as a new "back fence" for the sliding stop. 
It's gonna be a while before play time.


----------



## bandit571

Norm made a saw station you might want to look at, sometime….


----------



## firefighterontheside

The new saw is going to sit 4" higher than the old one. Is that gonna be annoying?


----------



## BillWhite

Great news on the medical results Charles. That back stuff is a bear.
Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, what's wrong with Freud saw blades. That's all I use. I have a Forrest ww1 that I don't like.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, never found any Jarrah. But I will ask about it again today.

The front posts for the armrests were too narrow. I couldn't sit comfortably in it. I am not going to trash it, it will display different type of chairs for customers.


----------



## diverlloyd

Good new Charles from our family to yours best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## bandit571

Charles..GREAT news!

Taking a lunch break, while some glue sets up….Film @ 2300….( it wasn't pretty…)


----------



## Gene01

> The new saw is going to sit 4" higher than the old one. Is that gonna be annoying?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Nothing I can't live with. It was originally 28" .



> Gene, what s wrong with Freud saw blades. That s all I use. I have a Forrest ww1 that I don t like.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Glue Line Rip wasn't close to "glue line" quality. Their mitersaw blade deflected, and none lasted long in white oak. Let alone mesquite. Didn't even try to get them resharpened. 
Tenryu is about double the price but 10 times the blade. Try a Tenryu. You'll never look back.


----------



## GaryC

Went to a jewelry shop to have a battery put in my pocket watch. Saw this box. Looked at it and was not impressed with the work. All veneer - the mitered corners were poorly done. Several places did not line up correctly. Nice finish. Happened to turn it over…$795.00…...........


----------



## mojapitt

Gary, many people will pay for the look of quality without actually seeing if it is quality. Pretty sad.

Hot in your neck of the woods?


----------



## bandit571

Bottom half isn't too bad..









Lid has "issues" on the ends









Redid the ends with some scrap Cherry….waiting on glue to dry…again..
Holes..









Needed plugged.









Then sanded flush..









Just another Tuesday in the shop…


----------



## firefighterontheside

This chair is done. Now I have to figure out what to do different for the set of 6. I'm thinking about tilting it back a bit more and curving the back a bit more to be more comfortable. Anybody have any other ideas.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it looks pretty darn good Bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm really happy with the way it looks, I just think it could be more comfy.
On another note, a friend owns a concrete company and they make concrete counter tops. She wants to talk to me about building bases for concrete tables. I'm trying to come up with something good. Some of Monte's heavier table bases might work out.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

They have a long road ahead of them and they will not be able to do all they wanted. It will get worse when they get older.

I am just down about getting help for the vets. It has been almost 4 years now and I am no farther ahead then then. It seems no matter what I try to do nothing or no one wants to help. A some of them have lost hope and a lot of them just do not care anymore. I have asked some people who have the publics ear and none are interested in even talking about it no does anyone with a web site want to do it either.

With me being sick I have to continually put off those on the list to turn. I am just thinking of giving up.


----------



## bandit571

have you been to John Morris' site? They are looking for projects to help out Vets, all the time.

The Patriot Woodworker….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, search concrete tables. Lots of cool designs out there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> This chair is done. Now I have to figure out what to do different for the set of 6. I m thinking about tilting it back a bit more and curving the back a bit more to be more comfortable. Anybody have any other ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill

I heard of a guy in the same predicament and how he solved it was thinking how comfortable this car seat was and taken the measurements and moldings of that one and he love the chairs he made ever since.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Keep the faith Arlin. Keep doing what you can. The vets should understand having to wait for you, a disabled vet, to help them.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Arlin 
I maybe able to help , ill be in touch .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Mom and dad just tried out the chair. We've decided to make the back taller, more contoured and tilted back a bit more.


----------



## mojapitt

The customer is always right


----------



## GaryC

Nice chair, Bill
Monte….plenty warm in the mid 90's Humidity is the killer. JUST CAME IN…soaking wet.


----------



## mojapitt

I know what you mean Gary. Our humidity is almost 30% here.


----------



## bandit571

Too hot, too humid…..

I suppose I had better get to varnishing that desk…...had to flip it over to apply pads to the bottom of the legs….just nail-ons…need to get it back up on it's own four feet….


----------



## bandit571

Pups are walking around now….too fat to run…..and very LOUD. Miss Bandit is trying to cut back on the "grub", and the pups are not very happy about it…


----------



## ArlinEastman

> have you been to John Morris site? They are looking for projects to help out Vets, all the time.
> 
> The Patriot Woodworker….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit

I was part of the site for 8 months until John wanted to use me in helping deceive someone else and he told me not to tell the person. That did not set to well with me in lying to anyone and I told him so and quite. He said many times how he would help and I even started a post were people had something to get rid of they posted it until someone said they would take it. I gave quite abit away and no one else wanted to do anything but the taking. To me it is a pretty selfish site.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Keep the faith Arlin. Keep doing what you can. The vets should understand having to wait for you, a disabled vet, to help them.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


They do Bill for sure they are just as frustrated as I am.

I know many people are willing to donate but will not until I get the non profit which I was told if they do all if it will cost $2500 and that is more then I make a month and I just do not have much left every month to even buy pen kits and other turning kits. Doe has helped us before with gift certificates at Pennstateind or PSI but I hate bothering her every year and hate taking advantage on just one person.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thanks Charles but like I have told others that if it is to much to do it is OK if you do not. Again maybe that is part of my problem being to nice and not wanting to bother people. lol


----------



## bandit571

Varnish the legs of the desk..then stood it up and varnished the rest….then cleaned the brush up. Too hot to do much else, today.


----------



## bandit571

Lid on the candy box has been fitted….one coat of BLO on the box….smelling up the shop…


----------



## mojapitt

Got the wood. $0.57 per board foot. Charging $5 per board foot.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sore arse from siting in that truck all day. Made it home at 5:30 pm and still hear the road roar in my head. We had a great weekend with the grand-kids and their parents. Looking forward to seeing the more often. They grow like weeds don't they. James towers over everybody and has a beard, so I renamed him Abe Lincoln. His uncle Kirby said that he has a stovepipe hat that James can wear. I had to make fun of James's truck, Too much Ram And not enough Dodge on Saturday. A Lexus, when hit from behind, will destroy a dodge pick up truck. At least my Ford is derivable while his Dodge is totaled. It is great arguing the merits of a vehicle with an 18 year old recent graduate. Opinion is highly more important than fact. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Pawpaw is a nice old man, but he don't know nuthin about trucks. Hey all four of those boys would make good Kings of the US. Just ask them, they have the cure for every problem the country has. And Hey! Their still in high school. Can't wait to go and visit with then again. I was adopted by them as their Pawpaw, and that pleases me more than anything else on earth could.


----------



## mudflap4869

Sore arse from siting in that truck all day. Made it home at 5:30 pm and still hear the road roar in my head. We had a great weekend with the grand-kids and their parents. Looking forward to seeing the more often. They grow like weeds don't they. James towers over everybody and has a beard, so I renamed him Abe Lincoln. His uncle Kirby said that he has a stovepipe hat that James can wear. I had to make fun of James's truck, Too much Ram And not enough Dodge on Saturday. A Lexus, when hit from behind, will destroy a dodge pick up truck. At least my Ford is derivable while his Dodge is totaled. It is great arguing the merits of a vehicle with an 18 year old recent graduate. Opinion is highly more important than fact. I wouldn't trade him for the world. Pawpaw is a nice old man, but he don't know nuthin about trucks. Hey all four of those boys would make good Kings of the US. Just ask them, they have the cure for every problem the country has. And Hey! Their still in high school. Can't wait to go and visit with then again. I was adopted by them as their Pawpaw, and that pleases me more than anything else on earth could.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Going to get another load of wood from the Homestake Gold Mine this afternoon. Hopefully I can sort through and only get the western red cedar.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Git me any free ones they got…..


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Sore arse from siting in that truck all day. Made it home at 5:30 pm and still hear the *road roar in my head*. We had a great weekend with the grand-kids and their parents. Looking forward to seeing the more often. They grow like weeds don t they. James towers over everybody and has a beard, so I renamed him Abe Lincoln. His uncle Kirby said that he has a stovepipe hat that James can wear. I had to make fun of James s truck, Too much Ram And not enough Dodge on Saturday. A Lexus, when hit from behind, will destroy a dodge pick up truck. At least my Ford is derivable while his Dodge is totaled. It is great arguing the merits of a vehicle with an 18 year old recent graduate. Opinion is highly more important than fact. I wouldn t trade him for the world. Pawpaw is a nice old man, but he don t know nuthin about trucks. Hey all four of those boys would make good Kings of the US. Just ask them, they have the cure for every problem the country has. And Hey! Their still in high school. Can t wait to go and visit with then again. I was adopted by them as their Pawpaw, and that pleases me more than anything else on earth could.
> 
> - mudflap4869


So Candy is still hollering. lol


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho, busy day here

Managed to spray the die on the speaker box. I thought I ruined it for sure as the die headed up and puddled on the conditioner. I let it dry and it didn't look quite so terrible. Then worked a couple coats on by hand with a paper towel.

Here're a couple pics…


----------



## bandit571

PIP?









Still needs the hardware installed…this MIGHT be the front view?









Or..this one? Ends?









And top..









View under the "hood" at the repair made to each end ( nice that they match, right)









Now has two coats of BLO…when that dries, then the hinges and latch….then a coat or two of varnish?

Getting close to the finish line…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Hi strangers.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Just got home late last night from Vancouver. Been on the road for three weeks driving across Canada with the family to celebrate Canada 150


----------



## Momcanfixit

It's about 3600 miles, so I had lots of time to think. One thing that kept popping into my head was that I missed it here and needed to reconnect. Missing all the abuse and insults.

So I'm back. Consider yourself suitably warned.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't insult the other idiots on this site


----------



## bandit571

"It would be hard enough with a full army behind us, but we number just 13,...and not the best…..nor brightest"

Welcome back to the Company of Stumpy Oakenplate….You have been missed, Sandra.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Missing all the abuse and insults.
> 
> So I m back. Consider yourself suitably warned.
> 
> - Sandra


Insults? Abuse? Heck no- WELCOME BACK SANDRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We got a visit from Arlin AND Sandra in the same day! If Dave, Marty, Ham and William pop in too, I may have to break out the good scotch!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sandra, I didn't realize….did you rent a car to drive across and then fly home? From FB, it looked like an awesome trip. Was Wally World open when you got there?

Cindy just came home from the school board meeting where they discussed the 1.6 million dollars embezzled from the school over the last 10 years by the business manager. Amazing.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yowsa.

We drove our own minivan. I flew home by myself because I only had 3 weeks' vacation. Hubby and the kids are driving back. So they'll be gone for 2 1/2 weeks more. No Wally world on this trip.

So I'm going to do my best to get a Murphy bed built before they get back. If I could figure out how to get the cat to walk the dog, I'd be all set. A 5 month old border collie doesn't stay still for long.

What's the latest on Andy?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Headed to bed.

Good night all you good for nothing idjets


----------



## DonBroussard

Sandra-Glad to have you back. It's like the Stumpy thread just got bumped up a notch. I hope to visit with Andy and Carol within the next few days and will offer a report if Andy and Carol approve.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hey….I resemble that remark.
Monte talked to him recently. Basically status quo for Andy and Carol. They're doing ok.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Hey Sandra, who was home fighting crime while you were gallavanting across the great white north?


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All

Welcome home Sandra. Been following you across Canada when we had internet. Fun trip seeing a few of our favorite places through your travels.

Give Andy and Carol our best. Been going to call him but the lack of service where we have been lately kind of messes up things.

A warm day here. About 70 early then up to low 90's this afternoon. At least we did have a little rain shower last night but did not do much for our drought.

Hope to finish a project tomorrow that was started 3 weeks ago. Good thing the guy is patient.

Had another call out last night but the owner told them we needed more than a few hours before heading out again after a 12 day run. That means at least one more good night rest for us.


----------



## rhybeka

Yaaaay! Sandra's back! Looked like an awesome trip - sorry you had to come home early :\ Now who will take all the pics??

waiting on a report to generate. /twiddles/

Brought the end tables home yesterday and got them into place. Still haven't figured out what I'm doing about knobs though. Left the drawers cracked so they can be opened.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Be careful out there, Sandra is watching


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, Morning…


----------



## Gene01

Hope to finish a project tomorrow that was started 3 weeks ago. Good thing the guy is patient

Mark, 3 weeks ain't bad. I'm a year behind.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all. I cleaned up my shop a bit and sharpened my card scraper….that ought to be enough for today. I'm meeting with my friend about the concrete table bases today. We'll see what that brings.


----------



## bandit571

Hinges are on the little candy box….not without a fight,...as usual

Latch? in the trash can, of course….been THAT kind of morning….


----------



## rhybeka

Hey Bill - do you use a burnisher or just a screwdriver on your card scraper?

Itching to get into the shop. hopefully this weekend.  I think I'll rabbet the outside posts for the 1/8" hardboard and then make it a bit deeper for the pieces of glass.


----------



## mudflap4869

Aint been in the shop for over a week, but I still have to go to Springfield Mo to fetch back that Griz saw that some old battle ax insisted that we buy. The kitchen is still destroyed until I go and get the stuff to put a floor back in it. Just bare joists at the moment. Needs sub flooring, tile, cabinets and the counter top. What the hell for? She dang sure can't cook. Oh yeah, she wants a place for her microwave to set. She can micro a mean bag of popcorn. 97 degrees and 85% humidity aint made for folks to work in, so I will just sit on my backside and watch the grass grow until it cools off a bit. Then I just might take a nap.


----------



## BillWhite

Ya ought to be in Mississippi. HOT! HUMID!
Bill


----------



## mojapitt

It's 89° and 42% humidity here


----------



## bandit571

Desk has been posted as a Project….


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Bright sunshine here again with no chance of snow either. About 80 now but headed to the low to mid 90's. That is the forecast for the next week or so. Will be hiding in the shop with the AC on as long as I am home.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Hi Sandra great to see you back!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka, I don't have a burnisher. In the past I used a screwdriver, but today I used the shaft of a large carbide router bit. It worked better than the screwdriver.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on the weather to cool down, before I set up to work on a Gazebo build….Too hot, too humid, too sunny back there at the moment…

Puppies are starting to walk around a lot better….their Mom seems to be putting them on a diet…3-1/2 weeks old, a bit early to start weaning? Whine more than the GrandBRAT does….


----------



## Gene01

Quit fighting those card scrapers. Check out Stew-Macs scrapers. Gary, (who lives four miles from the mill,) turned me on to them. After using one of his, I was sold. Holds a edge a long time, even on ornery wood. When they dull, one pass across a white stone on a slow grinder brings them right back.


----------



## bandit571

I just use a piece of fresh cut glass…..the edge can even be shaped to match a profile, if need be.

Sharpen? just cut a new line….


----------



## bandit571

Still 86 degrees outside….BRIGHT sunshine on the back porch…..like walking into an oven….

Was out there, getting posts ready to connect up into a Gazebo…..knee "POPPED" loud enough that the Boss could hear it…15' away….now I am sitting in front on a fan, waiting on the Tramadol to start working….

3 months from now…we will be wanting some of this warm weather to come back…..maybe..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've seen the stew mac ones. I remember when Gary(who lives 4 miles from the mill) originally talked about them. I don't have a grinder to sharpen them.

The last time mine was sharpened was when Dave(lives further from the mill) sharpened it at William's.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Finishing up an article for Popular Woodworking today. This is the second article in a series of two. The first one will be in the next issue, while the one I am finishing today will be in the following issue (in a couple of months). They are about my table saw "Mega Sled" design, and all of the jig attachments (for finger joints, dovetails, miter splines, tenons, lap joints, etc.) Writing articles like these is a lot of work, and there's no room for personal writing style because you have to agonize over word counts and fitting everything within the allotted magazine pages. But it pays well, so there's that. In fact, magazine articles are far more profitable than my books. You'd think that would be the other way around, but it's not. In the future, I'm going to do more articles and less books. Of course, "in the future" means after I finish the two books I'm currently working on, which will take until the end of 2018. I can't wait until then…


----------



## Gene01

Bill, you need a grinder. No household is complete without one.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, you need a grinder. No household is complete without one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Oh great, now I gotta buy a grinder.


----------



## mojapitt

> Bill, you need a grinder. No household is complete without one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Oh great, now I gotta buy a grinder.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, you need a grinder. No household is complete without one.
> 
> - Gene Howe


......and I gotta have it in my house.


----------



## bandit571

Three coats on the candy box…









May not need a coat of varnish…









I HATE doing hinges….latch is a stand-in…until I find a better one before this weekend…









Bench was clear, decided to rehab two saws…









A Disston D8 Panel saw…and









The Farmer….Never did get to work on the Gazebo…too bleeding hot..


----------



## Gene01

Phyl's got three. I only have one. But hers won't sharpen anything harder than a carrot. I'm a man…I sharpen steel. 
But I can't sharpen her scissors. Totally ruined the only one pair I tried.


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, nice box. Another piece of marvelous dungeon ware. 
What's your problem with the latch? Looks pretty classy, to me.


----------



## bandit571

Was supposed to look like one of these…








Like I used on the Stanley 45 box….

May leave it as is…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening,

Nice work Bandit.

Becky - I've asked the kids to take lots of pictures, but that hasn't happened yet.

Great evening tonight - drove about 30 minutes away from home and met a guy about some maple. Brought one of my girlfriends along in case he was an axe murderer (ya never know).
Turns out that the guy and his wife were fantastic, down to earth, several outbuildings with maple, birch, ash, butternut etc etc. His price was a bit higher than my usual supplier but the boards are clear and I won't have much waste at all.

So I came home with a few hundred bf of very nice lumber.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I've been too busy to miss the rest of the fam so far. It will come.


----------



## firefighterontheside

You being a Mountie and all can you bring along something else in case he's an axe murderer?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That should make a few clothes pins.


----------



## firefighterontheside

By my estimation, two halves of a clothes pin is about .01 bf.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Naw, my 'something else' stays at work. Very very uncommon for here for anyone off duty to be carrying.

As for the maple, I did some calculations and the amount of clothespins is 'a good bunch'.

Stumpy - writing tips - if you need to bump your word count, use very very very a whole bunch and add exclamation marks. If you need to shorten it up, then use "yada yada" and etc…. throughout.
I'm sure the editors won't mind.


----------



## bandit571

Talking about someone that deals in thousands of clothes pins…..

Found the number for the knee doctors…..1/2 an hour AFTER they had gone home….grrrrr, maybe in the morning?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Maybe in the morning

Trying to deal with the jet lag. It was hard rolling out of bed this morning.
So off to bed for me.

Toodles


----------



## firefighterontheside

Toodaloo.
In the morning I'll go to work. A firefighter from St. Louis city died as a result of anon the job injury. We will be sending a trucktomorrow and Friday. Also have a meeting with myself and the other Battalion chiefs and the fire chief about where we go from here. Big changes for me are likely.


----------



## mojapitt

Opinion please


----------



## MadJester

You all know that I go to a ton of estate sales, but I actually vet the ones I go to…if the pics don't look promising, I avoid that sale…helps trim down my time wasted…but I gotta say, there are some guys out there that I really feel sorry for…some of the pics for the listings show such a sad little corner space work area…you just know that either their wife didn't want him to take more space, or he was hopelessly lost at any attempt at woodworking….


----------



## MadJester

Monte…I've never been a fan of the upholstery tacks…what about a thin piece of luan, padded and then screwed from underneath?


----------



## bandit571

Somebody been taking pictures of my shop, again?

Looks like I may be going to the world's longest yard sale in a couple weeks….Celina,Oh..south to Greenville, OH. on US 127. Craig and one Grandson want to go and check it out…


----------



## mojapitt

Sue, my brother did it to see how it looks. Strictly prototype. Gotta start with something. I want upholstery available, but I am not sure I want this particular brother involved.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

We are gone again in the morning. Headed up between Cody, WY and Yellowstone Park. See how long this one lasts, it is in pretty rough terrain. Will check in if we have a chance and internet if not will see you all when we get home.


----------



## mojapitt

Be safe Mark. Many people still need cribbage boards.


----------



## CFrye

I survived my first shift back at work. Elbow is a little sore, not bad, though. I feel like I am moving at the speed of Randy, still trying to catch on to this new computer charting. Ugh!
Charles, how are the boys doing? 
Monte, the chair back parts somehow look undersized compared to the upholstered seat. 
Bill, sorry for the loss of the fellow firefighter. Prayers for the family. 
Mark and Jamie, please be safe!
*Sandra!* Welcome home! 
Yada, yada, yada!
G'nite, Gracie!


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

Went to bed about 8:30, sleep about 9:30 - earlier than the 11:30 I've been doing recently.

Nice score on the wood, Sandra! at the rate I'm going, I'll have to be buying another piece of hard maple for this TS fence since the one is so curved. Will see though.

@Bandit I'd be interested but it'll depend on how hot it is and what is going on that weekend. We are booked every weekend in August already


----------



## ssnvet

Morning world…

Decided to call the speaker box good enough and sprayed some satin lacquer on it last night.

My wife is away for a couple days so I had animal duty before leaving for work this a.m. We have let our "4H project" get a little out of control. Large dog, 2 cats, 2 bunnies & 2 fish. Read my lips… No more animals! (unless it's a puppy, of course)


----------



## CharlesNeil

Candy, the boys are mending .. one is home the other still in the hospital, but up and moving with help


----------



## ssnvet

That's good news Charles. Praying that they mend completely and don't have any limitations.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thanks Matt and all


----------



## johnstoneb

Monte.
Not really a fan of the tacks. It might be the material color also. Maybe wrap the complete seat with a different color.


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… I personally think the tacks look fine and have an Arts & Crafts style look to them.


----------



## Gene01

*74*, great to see you back from your odyssey. Nice score on the lumber. And, your math skills are awesome. Is "a good bunch" easily convertible between metric and imperial?

Monte, now the reason for the flat seat becomes apparent. I like it….tacks and all. We don't have to like all our subs, as long as they do good work. And, that upholstery job looks real good.
Do you see padded arm rests in the future?

Good luck, Bill.

Stay safe out there, Mark.

Got the new SCMS mounted rock solid. Now for the "fences" for the stops to ride on. Then some "elevators" to hold the work level with the saw table. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…one day closer to the weekend…


----------



## bandit571

A big THANK YOU to Charles Neil, for the lumber to make the last two projects!

There is a fellow on youtube lately…ISHATANI…..very nice to watch how he builds items…Highly recommend watching the videos. Maybe spelled as I********************ANI Furniture….


----------



## mojapitt

A little commotion in the Emergency department this morning. A gentleman came in who had been bit by a rattlesnake and brought the live snake with him. Oh and turned it loose.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, which hurt the man worse, the snake bite or the beating the ER staff gave him as they ran over him to get away?


----------



## mojapitt

They called animal control to come get him. I pointed out that we have plenty of armed **************************************** around to handle it. They didn't want to go that route.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy - writing tips - if you need to bump your word count, use very very very a whole bunch and add exclamation marks. If you need to shorten it up, then use "yada yada" and etc…. throughout.
> I m sure the editors won t mind.
> 
> - Sandra


So many good ideas…


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Opinion please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love it! The leather looks great with the rustic character of the wood. And the tacks are a nice touch too. I like the pine seats, but the leather is WAY better!


----------



## bandit571

Working on the metal frame work for the gazebo….beam falls off the corner post, and hit the drill…right where my thumb was…right between the nail and skin….always a nice place to get hit.

Went to get some BETTER self drilling screws….wasn't easy, driving with the thumb in the air….


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have to spend a few hours today writing an addition to this article that I know they are not going to use. I told them it will make the article too long, and require too many photos. But they said "just send it to us and we'll see…" What they don't seem to realize is it takes a lot of time to write that extra part, so I really didn't want to do it unless they were sure they would use it. I would have rather sent the article without that part, and after the editors and graphics people get done with it, THEN then could tell me if they have more room to fill. But that's not always the way it works…

You guys probably think I'm an idiot for complaining about something a lot of woodworkers would LOVE to be able to do. And don't get me wrong, I love to write. But that doesn't mean I won't complain once in a while


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I couldn't do the writing part. I appreciate those of you who can. Essentially you are teaching. I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## ssnvet

Stumpy…. We routinely publish complete print packages for custom shipping containers, only to have the customer never place an order. Technically, jobs aren't really supposed to come to engineering unless the customer has placed a P.O. or at least approved the quoted pricing. But often, we "can't get there from here" and we have to completely detail the design and finish the print package up front. It's the nature of the beast… all you can do is suck it up.


----------



## rhybeka

good compliment wood to pine? Thinking I need a quick project to keep me out of trouble this weekend so I'm going to build a guitar stand. the pine panels I have are pretty wide but I think I'm going to rip them in half and put a 1" strip of something in the middle of them to make them the full 12" wide. Thoughts?


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## StumpyNubs

> good compliment to pine?
> - rhybeka


You're looking nice and yellow today. Good and straight, not too sappy. Good for you, pine!


----------



## StumpyNubs

FINISHED!

The article was supposed to fit on five pages. That typically means about 2000 words with 20-ish photos.

This one comes in at 3500 words with 48 photos.

There's no way it's going to fit. I hope they give me an extra page or two for it, because that was a lot of work that I don't want left on the editor's desk.

Now I need a glamour shot of the jigs for the first page.


----------



## bandit571

Beka: either a stripe of Black Walnut…or…Red Cherry…

Gave up on working on the frame for the Gazebo…...right thumb is hurting way too much. Got three out of four corners assembled.

Storm coming in from Marty-ville..again.


----------



## rhybeka

> good compliment to pine?
> - rhybeka
> 
> You re looking nice and yellow today. Good and straight, not too sappy. Good for you, pine!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


/smh/ /grins/ thanks Stumpy J - I needed that.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka: either a stripe of Black Walnut…or…Red Cherry…
> 
> Gave up on working on the frame for the Gazebo…...right thumb is hurting way too much. Got three out of four corners assembled.
> 
> Storm coming in from Marty-ville..again.
> 
> - bandit571


Send it East this time instead of South - I'm a bit tired of getting drooled on by Jack.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We could use a good storm here. I haven't seen it rain in a month. I think it rained once while I was sleeping though.

Good one Stumpy, the compliment to pine…..

I like the upholstery job. I definitely think the tacks fit the style. I could see that in a hunting lodge.

I have filled a vehicle that way before Monte. Whatever works.

Had a good meeting this morning with myself and the other chiefs. I think this is gonna be good.


----------



## ssnvet

Sounds like our boy Bill is going places in the world of smoke and flame… maybe some day they'll promote you to be a short order cook?

:^)


----------



## bandit571

Trip to the ER..fractured the right thumb, sitting here with a splint on. Thumb was turning all sorts of colours..no shop time until I get the thumb healed up…


----------



## ssnvet

so I guess that means you'll be "thumbs up" for a while


----------



## bandit571

yep…


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## mojapitt

97° and 20% humidity here


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill I was going to change toe to thumb but couldn't bring myself to ruin such a good quote.
"You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me. "


----------



## diverlloyd

93 here feels like 103 with 55% humidity. 70 in my house and it's nice. The wife just left to go to a play that our niece is in, it's outside and she didn't look all that inthused about going.


----------



## bandit571

Right handed..and I break my right thumb….may need help delivering those two projects,Sunday…gonna be bored for quite a while….percas are in the house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill I was going to change toe to thumb but couldn t bring myself to ruin such a good quote.
> "You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don t wanna know about it, believe me. "
> 
> - diverlloyd


Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Im guessing this is Marks fire.
https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5386/


----------



## bandit571

Gazebo parts…









WAS adding that top rail to the corner post, using a self-drilling screw. finger clamp slipped off and it dropped onto my thumb.


----------



## rhybeka

/thunk thunk thunk/ my Xbox One isn't connecting to xbox live - though it's connecting to my home network. it's being very odd. wth??? I should've just played with wood.


----------



## mudflap4869

104 @ 6:30 PM with 63% humidity. I went to Springfield Mo today to pick up the grizzly saw that the BOB ordered. Every few miles was a flashing sign *"EXCESSIVE HEAT WARNING"*. With the AC on full blast, and still sweating like a pig, it wasn't any news to me. After putting a $1,000 charge on my debit card it was frozen. Empty tank and 150 miles from home. SHUCKY DARN! Lucky I had some folding cash in my pocket. $20 in the tank and haul ass for home. One more stop for some chocolate and a sign for the BOB. 
*DAMN!* Just sneezed snot all over my keyboard. Cleaned it up but still don't want to touch the nasty damned thing. A box of booger vaults right beside my left hand, and I still wasn't fast enough. One of those kind of days.

@ Bandit. I didn't feel a thing when some clumsy oaf broke your thumb. HARHARHAR!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> so I guess that means you ll be "thumbs up" for a while
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


lol hahahaha

Here tomorrow it will be 100 feels like 120 with 67% humidity :[


----------



## mojapitt

Question

People can't seem to like the name Pittsticks. Quite honestly now I think it sounds cheesy since I am try to push towards custom and more high-end furniture. What sounds better to you? Maybe Pittman Custom Furnishings?


----------



## GaryC

97 with 69% humidity 112 in the shop


----------



## Gene01

How about Monte's Custom Furnishings? 
What ever you change to, ya gotta incorporate your sig line. I've always thought that was a great philosophy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've always liked Pittsticks, but Pittman Custom sounds good.


----------



## diverlloyd

> Bill I was going to change toe to thumb but couldn t bring myself to ruin such a good quote.
> "You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don t wanna know about it, believe me. "
> 
> - diverlloyd
> 
> Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o clock.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


With nail polish.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

Monte, I like Pittsticks, but I guess Pittman's would work as well.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, welcome back! Hopefully, as the Canadian contingent, we didn't embarrass ourselves too much at the Shindig. We missed you a lot.

I always sharpened scissors with sandpaper. Mind you, I haven't sharpened scissors since I started sharpening turning tools - that sort of changes your perception of things.

Charles, good news about the boys; thoughts and prayers are continuing.

We're going to see puppies today and pick one to take home next week.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Off for 4 days after today of sawdust and county politics. I will explain more on that in my probable bitching next week. But we think good things are in the future.

Stay safe and have a great day.


----------



## Gene01

Howdy. 
Life is good.
That's all I got.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, do you put a signature of some type on every piece you make?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,
Not unless its a signature ,piece … or the Client ask … 
I have had clients from the early days who beat me down on price come back and ask me to come sign the pieces … didnt happen LOL


----------



## mojapitt

I am not into signing everything. But there has been a few things that I wish I had. Of course a few things that I didn't want to sign.

Trying to make improvements


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, the signature line will not change. People like it. When I started I was building predominantly outdoor furniture. Pittsticks worked well. But with the transition to indoor furniture, it doesn't feel professional enough. Of course it may be me over thinking things also.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

There will alway's be room for improvement . Every piece I build I learn something new .. rarely do anything exactly the same way .. always experimenting


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, do you "blueprint" your things?

I don't build any 2 items identical. No standard size. I actually preach that as a selling point.


----------



## Gene01

IIRC, my Morris chairs were the only things I've built two of. 
If I had to build a dining set, I'd go bonkers. Or, none of the chairs would match.
Production work ain't fun and, I'm all about having fun.


----------



## bandit571

"Wood Creations by Pittman"


----------



## bandit571

Morning to you, life on the DL isn't quite what it is "cracked" up to be….


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte ,
No i don't do drawings.. however on many pieces , especially more difficult ones I do mockups and make patterns , 
I have a ton of patterns which are basically all the various pieces bagged up ….That way I can come back and replicate if needed ..

I have alot of pieces that have become my signature pieces , and they sell steadly .. so I have all the components .

Its like the Maloof rocker , have a complete rocker cut out of tiger maple in the back room.


----------



## Gene01

> Its like the Maloof rocker , have a complete rocker cut out of tiger maple in the back room.
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Man-O-Man. With your skills and attention to details, that would be something to behold. Bet it would be a great seller, too.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Everyone knows if we had an issue with the shop.. first to save is the patterns, then veneers then router bits … would like to know the hundreds of hours in these patterns ..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. 
Yes, I will get bored building 6 of these chairs. Dad is gonna help somehow.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Monte… one man's opinion.. worth exactly what you're paying for it. Every decision has to revolve around a single solitary focus…. What will make people pay top dollar for your work, because the reality is, unless you can make top dollar, you can't pay the bills and float the boat and you'll always be dependent on your "day job".

Pittsticks … you want people to part with ever larger wads of cash… "sticks" don't sound like something worth $$$

I would go with Pittman in the name and not Monte…. no offense, but I can't hear the name Monte without thinking of cheesy British humor… and for me that evokes smiles and laughs… and not something I'll empty my wallet for.

You are on to something very unique and special with your sig line…. your work highlights and accentuates the natural features and beauty of the wood…. "mother nature created it" does a good job of communicating that unique aspect of your work "I just assemble it" communicates that any slug can do what you do….. wallet not opening.

Coming up with a business name and logo can be a fun exercise…. put your core ideas and concepts at the top of a column and then under that heading, list a slew of words that somehow evoke that concept. Then look for ways to link those words together to hit your core concepts, roll off the tongue easily and maybe sound a little catchy.

i.e.

concept… beautiful wood grain accentuated in your work
words… natural, mother nature, beautiful, grain, timber, etc…

concept…. quality
words…. quality, valuable, careful, hand made, etc….

concept…. unique
words… heirloom, distinct, unique, rare, hand made, etc…

A thesaurus is you friend in this exercise… Now just crack open a cold one and have word a party :^)

All this from somebody who overthinks everything.


----------



## mojapitt

Beautifully written Matt. That's what I have been thinking about.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaker build is done… take a peak


----------



## rhybeka

SWEET Matt!

Lunch is a coke and bag of cheese combos. Beer barrel pizza for dinner. Watching my girlish figure  Put a hole in my swimsuit top yesterday before class so now I have to get on an elliptical to complete my gym week. not so happy about that but oh well. SO will be gone tomorrow so that means SHOP TIME!

@Bandit are you sending me rain AGAIN??


----------



## bandit571

yep….


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale, under a tent, solid steel framer's chisel..meh. Some of the rest…not really worth picking up…spent $3 on an eggbeater drill and a neglected coping saw….called it a day….

Beka: Storms are coming from Ham's neck of the woods, I am merely sharing the wealth…


----------



## Gene01

Good looking speaker box, Matt. Love that color AND the beer, too.


----------



## bandit571

81 degrees outside , and very sticky…...at least, it is a FRIDAY!


----------



## bandit571

For the princely sum of $3, I am now the proud owner of…









A rather dirty looking eggbeater drill 









Gave it a good soaking in WD40, then I could make things turn a bit better
the other half of the set..









Was able to remove the bent up blade, wire wheel it to remove the rust…saw









Atkins No. 50..made in USA Had a spare blade for it, too. Handle needed a coat of BLO….
Not to bad of a day…


----------



## mojapitt

Smoke from Marks fire is covering us.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Charles*- Ever think of marketing your patterns? You could hire them out to be cut by CNC out of 1/4" MDF and sell them through your website (or a retailer like Woodcraft). I think they could be very popular.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

I just seen you on the TommyMac show and enjoyed it a lot. I painted in the military for 15 years on all kinds of Air Craft and Age equipment and anything else the people wanted. I loved doing it.


----------



## bandit571

The eggbeater drill has been cleaned up. Will need a shot of red rustoleum on the drive wheel. Wood parts have a coat of BLO. Now comes the fun part..cleaning my hands, with THIS contraption on..









Percasec in the house….helps a bit, not enough, though.

Pups are out and about….walking everywhere they can fit their little fat bodies into….mouthy, too….


----------



## bandit571

Monte: There is a series of videos on youtube that MIGHT be of interest to you, when doing a live edge table. Look up : I********************ANI Furniture- Making a Kigumi TABLE…...

Walnut butterflies to connect the two slabs. Stretchers under the top slide into dovetailed slots. The stretcher between the legs has a wedged tenon, in a dovetailed shape. Walnut wedge is shaped like the pin on a dovetail. Walnut dowels to lock the legs to the stretchers.

The fellow has quite a few items he builds. Not 100% hand tool, nor power tool set up. Might be worth the spare time to watch one or two?


----------



## mojapitt

Excellent video Bandit


----------



## KTMM

Here I am and here I go…..... Work work work.


----------



## Gene01

I********************ani does some fine work. Interesting joinery.
But watch these guys.
Chair making.


----------



## ssnvet

On a bus to NYC. Don't ask me why :^o


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People and Randy


----------



## rhybeka

KRUNK!

/yawns and flops/ rainy Sat. which on one hand I am grateful for as it means I don't have to water. On the other hand my garage door leaks on my shop if I go out to the shop so that may be out. Having a dilemma with mounting the fence. I marked new holes on the TS lip since I'm a)not sure the previous ones are exactly straight, and 2) using different sized bolts. here's a pic of my saw front to give an idea - 









got the new holes all lined up and marked on the board, then I realized I needed to figure out how far down to drill them out on the board. The saw 'apron' is only about half as deep as the piece of wood. So I put the board up,leveled it with the top, traced the bottom of the board so I could measure it and transfer the depth to the front side of the board where my other markings are. Decided at that point it was time to go inside since I was sweating and it was almost too dark to see what I was doing well. I'm thinking I may need to re-drill the holes on the saw higher as well. hoping my thought process is right on this - otherwise I feel like I'm really going to screw something up!


----------



## rhybeka

> On a bus to NYC. Don t ask me why :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Um why? I'd like to be on a bus to NYC - I could visit my friend in Bayside Queens


----------



## Gene01

> On a bus to NYC. Don t ask me why :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Um why? I d like to be on a bus to NYC - I could visit my friend in Bayside Queens
> 
> - rhybeka


Been there. I'll only go back in handcuffs.


----------



## mudflap4869

Glad I am NOT on a bus to NY. I hate that damned place (IHTDP). Hotter'n hell already and nothing accomplished yet.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, I am glad it's you and not me. The thought of being on a bus makes it worse. I hope it's for good reasons.


----------



## ssnvet

College tours with daughter #2 & vacation. I'm just hoping we don't have bedbugs in the hotel as it is an older one


----------



## mojapitt

NYC?

I would rather go to Dubuque Iowa


----------



## rhybeka

Which college, Matt? I have a friend whose daughter is at …oh one of the smaller schools I believe in Manhattan. Sounds fun! not the bedbugs though.

I finally managed to get moving a bit. still debating what to do. thunder is rumbling around a bit. supposed to be like this all day. might just be time for a nap?


----------



## ssnvet

NYU, Barnard & Fordham

Dad is rooting for something near Boston


----------



## Gene01

I'd pick Orono or Waterville over the big rotten apple, any day.


----------



## ssnvet

My girls are all infatuated with the big city thing


----------



## mojapitt

Harvesting mine wood again


----------



## firefighterontheside

One of my regular places for buying lumber is run by an elderly lady. She is gonna go out of business so I went to get some stuff on sale. I got some really nice pieces of mulberry, elm and hard maple. Regular price would have been $225. I paid $120.


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors came by this morning


----------



## mojapitt

> One of my regular places for buying lumber is run by an elderly lady. She is gonna go out of business so I went to get some stuff on sale. I got some really nice pieces of mulberry, elm and hard maple. Regular price would have been $225. I paid $120.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Buy, buy, buy!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks like the south end of a north bound neighbor.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course when you make 10' bar clamps, you have to make something that they're too short for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, aren't your clamps made from 3/4" pipe threaded at each end? Get 3/4" threaded couplings and keep some attached to your clamps. When you need to go longer, just thread two pipes end to end. With one coupling you can have a 20' clamp.


----------



## bandit571

Took Mom out for lunch, today..number 86 in the birthday count. Then drove around a few counties, sightseeing.

Rain has dampened most of the yard sales today….bummer..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey dad, I found a squirrel…..


----------



## ssnvet

The Hudson River…










On the last leg of the bus ride it took r45 min to go 3 blocks. Followed by wall to wall (sweaty) people on the subway, with three suitcases. And the hotel is a $200/night dump.

What's not to love (as I sing Green Acres in my head)


----------



## Gene01

Matt, you and your daughter have my sympathies and my prayers.


----------



## bandit571

New chew toy?

Pain pill meant I got a nap….it also kicked in the Single Brain Cell Sketch Up in to gear….the pile of lumber sitting in the Dining Room now has PROJECT…..when this thumb allows me to work, again…
5 Drawer Chest-of-Drawers….top drawer will be two half drawers. Frame and Raised Panel sides, top will have a "wrap" of Black Walnut around the edges…(never do a plan while on painkillers…)Poplar for drawer sides. Curly Maple for the drawer fronts.

While waiting on this thumb, I might do a few drawings of the "Plan"....IF anyone would want to see it…we'll see what I can cobble up….


----------



## mudflap4869

106 degrees and 54% humidity. Don't even want to know the heat index. Plumb friggin hot. 
Got the sub-floor down and the BOB is filling in the seams and nail holes. 
Sanding and adhesive next, then lay the tile.
Still don't have cabinets or counter top yet. $$$$$ tree died. But I will be able to plug my range back in. I see good cooking in the future.

My conundrum is, Why can't I do as much work today, as I could 50 years ago? Stumps the heck out of me.


----------



## bandit571

"Hell when ya get old, ain't it?"

Top of a chest of drawers..I hope..









4/4×13 x 49….someone we know had smeared some ugly stain on it…

What's fer dinner?


----------



## mojapitt

Life isn't all bad


----------



## ssnvet

Shake Shack gets two thumbs up.

So does Beck's Beer


----------



## DonBroussard

Nannette and I didn't hear back from Andy so we drove through. We were sorry to have missed them. We are taking a different route home so my next trip to the area is in October. Maybe we'll catch up then.

We are in Colorado Springs, CO for the night. Tomorrow we are riding the cog train up Pike's Peak. Monday is the big zip lining adventure.

Monte-Do you have any new industrial espionage jobs for me in Denver?

Matt-College shopping. I'm glad it's you and not me. Best wishes for a good hunt.


----------



## mojapitt

Don, that store went belly up. Hoping for a place in Iowa.


----------



## mojapitt




----------



## Gene01

Mornin' troops.
Rolled out of bed at 04:30. By 04:45, I managed to get up off the floor.
Need more coffee.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Twerps…..


----------



## bandit571

Will be trying to deliver both items today…dodging rain drops as we go….fun.

Need to rip a couple boards down, may have to wait a few days…..even longer IF I need to use a plane, or three…

Mountain Dew is going in…might manage to get fully woke up, after a bit….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Rain drops…...what are those?
Highschool reunion was a great time, even if there were only 10 of us.


----------



## bandit571

Another video to watch…I********************ANI-Making a Ginkgo tree cupboard out of an old table top..

Tabletop was from a Ginkgo tree, one big slab. Not sure IF it would have fit in the pick up truck's bed. He uses a circular saw from both faces, to split the slab down the center. Then, off to a saw mill, to have it resawn into thinner slabs. From there, he builds a two door cupboard, using only the wood from that old table top.

IF you get bored today, have a look-see…..there is an interesting way to make the back's panel….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Nice rug Monte, we have a bobcat that's been lurking around…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

''Hey dad, i found a squirrel"


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can resemble that picture, but Junebug doesn't have a bench to stand on.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I'm waiting for her to figure out how to use a ladder…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

That squirrel taunted her most of the day…..


----------



## mojapitt

I am here today


----------



## bandit571

Desk and box have bee dropped off at the church…..along with the Boss. Waiting to pick her up after a while.


----------



## Gene01

> I am here today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


A gorgeous place to be. Stay dry, now.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


That is a pretty big cat.

Monte

I am still looking and calling around


----------



## rhybeka

Got tired of seeing the wagon vise pieces on my bench/ getting in the way so I decided to do something about it. Resized the ply hole as best I could and put some 1/2" scraps of ply at the bottom to keep the holes level with the bench top.

So now iTs all about snugging things up length wise. Time to cut a bunch of shims. May not be pretty but should be at least somewhat functional and at least fill in the hole in the bench where it should be.


----------



## mojapitt

In cousins house. Wife is making fish soup. I think my job is to take a Marty style nap.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Where's here Monte? Did you finally take Leanna fishing?


----------



## bandit571

Can't sit around all day….decided to try to resaw some 4/4 maple into four corner posts…..took a little longer than normal….a few extra curves…all are done. 4/4×1-7/8" x 36" long. Need to cross cut and resaw a few 4/4×1-7/8" rails….as soon as i figure out how long they need to be…

Was fun trying NOT to get that thumb in the way….mitre box was also in the way..need to do shorter boards..

Arm is sore, I think I'll quit for now….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd like to introduce you all to Doctor Modrosic…..making pancakes.
She just finished her last class and is able to use the title now.


----------



## mojapitt

We were at Pactola. Nice day. I accomplished nothing.


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Cindy.


----------



## bandit571

Congrats Doctor!









Resaw jig set up…










4 pieces resawn from one board..board underneath will be next.









What will get made into raised panels, for the Frame & Panel sides..









For now, this was a No-Go at this station….thumb had "issues" for some reason…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Gene. We'll be in Phoenix in a week.


----------



## mojapitt

Congrats to Cindy. Now that she's a doctor, maybe you can become house husband?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks bandit and Monte. Man I wish Monte. That's not likely. She's still self employed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just looked it up Monte, Pactola looks like a great fishing lake. I'd like to fish in Rapid Creek again too.


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations, Doctor Cindy!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Congrads Doctor Cindy, I feel like I should owe you some money too…..


----------



## mudflap4869

Congrats to Cindy. Lots of hard work and late nights finally pays off.
Down to 90 degrees at the moment, might just freeze to death after the last several days of over 100.


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks Gene. We ll be in Phoenix in a week.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What days. Got any free time?


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, wouldn't the lake be considered fish soup???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Monte, wouldn t the lake be considered fish soup???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Yes, but it's hard to boil a whole lake.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks to all. With our crappy internet service, online school has been stressful. More than once she had to drive 10 minutes to McDonald's to have her class.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, we will arrive on Monday and be there 6 days. We will have lots of free time, but probably not enough to drive to snowflake. Maybe can meet in the middle somewhere.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Monte, wouldn t the lake be considered fish soup???
> 
> - boxcarmarty
> 
> Yes, but it s hard to boil a whole lake.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I think I seen a few lakes boil around here this past week…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## bandit571

Spammer a bit late….


----------



## bandit571

Busy little spammer-bot, too…


----------



## mojapitt

Fish soup was better than spam.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, we will arrive on Monday and be there 6 days. We will have lots of free time, but probably not enough to drive to snowflake. Maybe can meet in the middle somewhere.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Mid way would be Payson. Cooler up there, too.
If you're up for it, pick a day. We could meet for lunch at El Rancho. Good Mexican food.


----------



## Gene01

Oops, Bill. Phyl just reminded me that we will be baby sitting the grandkids Sunday thru Friday. 
DIL is a teacher and has meetings preparing for school opening and our son works days. 
Looks like Branson might be a better bet.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bummer, Gene.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy.

Spam is gone? At least that is one nice thing on a Monday…..not sure about the rest of the day…yet.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning!

Being a lefty sucks sometimes.

It's monday.

All I got!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

County politics first on today's agenda. All part of the fun.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: More of a matter of how much it will cost….


----------



## ssnvet

Monte…. how about we. Trade places?

But there's good news for all you procrastinators out there (Randy) as there's still time to start training


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you train by eating hotdogs or not eating hotdogs? I could see both being useful.


----------



## DIYaholic

> But there s good news for all you procrastinators out there (Randy) as there s still time to start training!
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


My plan is to start training tomorrow….


----------



## mojapitt

I had gastric bypass surgery. So eating competition won't work here.

Perfect response Randy.


----------



## mojapitt

Tree Service sent this. Any ideas?


----------



## DIYaholic

I believe that is a log….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think Randy may be onto something…


----------



## firefighterontheside

What does the bark look like.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the only picture I got. Maybe spalted walnut?


----------



## mojapitt

I told him that I wanted it.


----------



## mojapitt

I just passed 25,000 posts. I think that's an indication that I talk too much.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought you got the log, but you just got the picture. I know you don't turn down any logs, so of course you said yes. If its walnut, i doubt its spalted. Ive had numerous walnut logs cut that were down for a long time and there was no spalting. The sapwood was completely rotted away, but no spalting.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte is the end of the log coated in wax? It looks like a pretty one no matter what. I have a couple rounds of splayed maple from a tree I cut down about 10 years ago. I thinking of cutting up into pen blanks for one of my cousins that is into pen turning. Oh and I bought a new to me air compressor at auction Saturday. It's missing the electric motor but I just wanted the tank so no biggie, the auctioneer called me Sunday to tell me that the guy who put it up for auction purchased it for the same reason and has the motor to it sobs is bringing the parts into just give to me. So a 80gal 7.5hp 220v air compressor for a $150 isn't to bad I guess. Not gloating just think it's a not to ad buy just for the tank but if he has all the parts to make it complete than it's a real good deal for me minus fitting it in the small shop.


----------



## bandit571

Mondays…grrrr
Got to look at the thumb, without the brace…..I seemed to have also bent it sideways…

Errands needed to be run…stopped at the first place, van started right back up…stopped for Lunch, van would NOT start, had to be towed. Maybe a Coil-Pak may have decided it was time to quit? Sitting here without any way to go anywhere except walk.

Tried to change the saw blade on my small Skil saw….new blade is a 6-1/2…..saw uses 6".....so,now a trip back to Menards (31 miles away) to return the blade, and pay even more for the smaller blade..

Mondays can bite you in the …..

Is it too late to go back to bed, and start all over? I also am staying the "H" away from the shop, today….


----------



## mojapitt

That's it, I am buying a lottery ticket. County is agreeing to everything I want.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Showroom?


----------



## totalrewind

Just finished another knife handle. You wouldn't know just by looking at it, but this one was really disappointing.
















The cherry handle turned out looking great, but I majorly goofed. I grabbed an old limb I'd gotten about three years ago. Thinking that that meant "seasoned", I ripped it in half and epoxied it on without a second thought.

Unfortunately, when I went to shape it, I realized that "old" is not always the same thing as "seasoned". Sometimes it also means "rotten"! It was really hard to shape due to soft spots, and I'm 100% convinced it won't hold up long. (

*sigh* one of those days…


----------



## Gene01

That's a nice LOOKING handle, TW. Hope it hangs together for ya.

Finally finished up with the new miter installation. Even got the dust hood on. Everything is solid as a rock.
Look out mesquite.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, we are filing to rezone a few acres for showroom, shop,house and wood processing and storage. I spent a lot of time going over the rules to try to make our scenario fit. They were happy with the presentation. My brother is still a little grumpy, but he doesn't understand that this benefits him going forward also. The other 3 brothers back me regardless. So now we can file papers.


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop, not planning on doing any work..( Yeah,,,right) was just going to lay out the next cuts….came up with enough for 9 rails….hmmm..design change? Still will have 10 rails for the sidess…5 for each side. Top rail is a 3/4×2-1/2 rail. Offset the tenon on it, and the groove for the panel…backed up by a webframe, as there will be 2 drawers at the top….1/2 width ones.

Wasn't going to work…..ah, might as well do SOMETHING….cross cut the three blanks to length


Code:


 13"....resaw  to width.

 1-1/2" Cross cut the toprail on the mitre box….worked a lot better without using the death-grip with the thumb…resaw that to width @ 2-1/2"wide..

Andstacked the mess on the bench, and left the shop….before anything else happens…


----------



## mojapitt

Rewind, handle looks good. Anyone working with older wood has had to deal with soft spots. It can suck.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good deal Monte.


----------



## Gene01

5 boys in your family, Monte? Any sisters?


----------



## mojapitt

No girls. 5 very loyal sons to their mother.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on a coil-pack for the van….MIGHT get the van back in the morning….maybe. Hope that is all that is wrong with it.

Trying to figure out HOW to use a handplane…one handed…let alone run that Stanley 45 around….

Not only was the bone chipped, from the knuckle on out, thumb takes a right turn….not good…


----------



## Gene01

No splint?


----------



## bandit571

Pictures of the results from the shop.
..








10 rails and a spare ..and a saw..









Will see IF there is a way to hold these to where I can plane them smooth…..may be a jig involved…


----------



## bandit571

That is what they call this brace I'm wearing…a splint…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got this really neat piece of hard maple to make a retirement plaque. I put BLO on it previously and now I'm spraying some rattle can lacquer.


----------



## mojapitt

Great looking board Bill


----------



## bandit571

experimented with ways to use a plane…..now I am soaked. #5-1/4 Junior Jack, a #60-1/2 low angle block plane and a beltsander were used. Used the planes across the bench, with the parts in the end vise….going left-handed…

All the "main" rails are now done…..haven't decided on the spare…yet.

I think that will be just enough fo a day like today…

had pictures of the brace…..can't find them now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Rewind, I have a disappointed look on my face, I hope that helps…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I gotta agree with Randy on this one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, BTW Monte, I figured about 42 inches. Next step is getting time to place an order…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Maybe I can get bandit to figure up a footage with his single brain cell drafting software…..


----------



## mojapitt

Marty, I thought you always have that look on your face?


----------



## mojapitt

First section of the first part of the Legacy project is nearly finished.


----------



## mojapitt

This section and one other are 14' long.


----------



## bandit571

Planes have been run around..Left handed..









Even has a bit of grain showing..









Small parts = small planes









Less weight for me to push around…about it for a Monday…


----------



## bandit571

Gene: this is what they called a splint…









And a look at the thumb without that contraption on…









And next to the left thumb..









have the splint off right now, letting it dry out inside.


----------



## GaryC

http://www.onlyinyourstate.com/illinois/bacon-themed-restaurant-il/


----------



## mojapitt

So your saying Gary that we're all meeting there for supper next week?


----------



## Gene01

That doesn't look too badly bent, Bandit. Still a bit swollen, though. 
That contraption must be stiffer than it looks.
When does it come off for good?


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's not in Illinois…..it's in Chicago.


----------



## mojapitt

Good point Bill. Even bacon can't get me into Chicago.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..


----------



## Gene01

> That s not in Illinois…..it s in Chicago.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Well said. And, so true.


----------



## mojapitt

I swear, someone came into my shop overnight and hid my tape measure.


----------



## GaryC

Oh well, I guess I'll have to pass on that bacon flavored root beer float


----------



## Doe

Congrats Doctor Cindy!

Rewind, dumb question: would thin CA glue help? I've used it on punky wood; it gets pretty hot and foamy and you need to repeat it a few times. it works for turning. I guess a knife must need something more robust.


----------



## Doe

Monte, only one? We must have eleventy eleven.


----------



## bandit571

Mechanic now thinks it is the fuel pump on the van…....still not running, except running the bill up….Grrrrr.

Called him back..suggested maybe it is a clogged fuel FILTER, as that one has never been changed…..less $$$ needed to fix, that way…too

Still no wheels for today…bumming a ride to the Doctor's office…


----------



## Gene01

Doe, there's a bunch in my shop, too. And, they all can hide on any given day. 
Yesterday, I couldn't find my favorite. Spent valuable time searching for it. Found it in the pocket of dirty jeans, I'd tossed in the hamper. Should say, Phyl found it as she was sorting.


----------



## mojapitt

I have several tape measures. But this is THE project tape measure. Grrrrrr


----------



## totalrewind

Doe, good idea. I might try it on an off-cut and see how it behaves.


----------



## mudflap4869

I even found a tape measure one time in my sock drawer. How it got there is still a mystery. Of course I have also put my glasses away in the fridge. Between the two of us it is always a treasure hunt around here. Candys favorite is 
" Call my phone".


----------



## firefighterontheside

too bad you can't call a tape measure…..


----------



## DS

You might need to clip one of these to the tape measure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I cant whistle…..I'd have to have a device that could whistle for me, but then I'd lose that….


----------



## bandit571

Doctor visit is done….Plastic splint to replace the other one. "Come back in 3 weeks.." Chipped bone OFF on the right side of the thumb….that's why it looks funny on that side. Splint is less restrictive than that brace thingy…might be doing a wee bit more, now.

All that prodding on it, then fitting the brace….."OW" factor has ramped up…..big time.

Have the Stanley #45 all set up, tried out using a No. 0-7 Jointer on the long parts…..can be done…but awfully slow. 
Will wait on the results from the van….or just walk around.


----------



## mojapitt

Tape has been rescued. Not sure how it got there.


----------



## rhybeka

at least it's not so bloody hot today!

headache is in process for day two. it's liveable but not motivating me to do anything beyond the norm. Forgot about an offsite meeting this morning so getting my steps in walking the length of the parking lot.

Ya'll may want to start taking bets. Getting my rollerblades out tonight to do some skating. been itching to do it for a bit, just hasn't lined up to work out. it is tonight!


----------



## bandit571

Heaven help the sidewalk…...watch out for Randy, I hear that is where he likes to drive at…

Lunch was a Ham & Cheese on Wheat…..according to the scale at the Doctors' office,,I have lost 6 pounds! 
Called "The Too Damn Hot To Eat" diet….

Need to get a few pictures up loaded…..of the woodworking…enough about a thumb that sticks straight out….may paint it bright Orange, and use it to hitch-hike….


----------



## mojapitt

First counter/desk is assembled. Sanding and black walnut Danish Oil to follow.


----------



## mojapitt

You're having lunch? I am still waiting for breakfast call.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Its noon buddy.


----------



## mojapitt

Wife has been very busy. So I must be patient.


----------



## bandit571

Grrrrr, trying to learn to use this computer mouse..lefthanded…..

Lunch? almost time for the afternoon NAP…


----------



## firefighterontheside

You should be able to change the mouse buttons so that left is right and right is left.

I just ordered my first Incra product….a Miter 1000HD. It will really come in handy when making all the tenons on the chair parts. Also, my new dewalt miter saw doesnt seem to be as accurate as my old one. May start mitering parts on the TS more often, especially picture frames.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Turning bowls on the table saw. Why? Because I can.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm working at Cindy's office. Why? Because I have to.
Turning bowls sounds more fun.


----------



## totalrewind

Working on a design for an outdoor lumber storage cart.

I'm still fishing for feedback so if any of you want to chime in, I slapped it on lumberjocks, here:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/231201


----------



## bandit571

The way both hands are hurting…I may not do a blog on that Chest of drawer build…..

Tried the weedeater this afternoon….cordless kind, 20v Li Hands started buzzing…..had to stop. I doubt very much IF I can mow that yard, right now….

The Boss wanted to know IF I felt like working on the gazebo….....I just walked away….need to find a better screwgun, corded, and then try it…...but not right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got to spend some time with my chair today.


----------



## ArlinEastman

The chair looks awesome Bill


----------



## mojapitt

Impossible to get decent picture in the shop


----------



## mojapitt

You look good in the chair Bill.


----------



## StumpyNubs

You guys want to see the fastest way to coil a band saw blade?





View on YouTube


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is that a bar Monte. It's big.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a desk. Back part is 14' long. It's 9' across the end and the "J" hook comes out 8'. Not as big as Stumpy's, but good size.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Will it be epoxied?


----------



## mojapitt

No. I have fallen out of love with epoxy. Customer asked for a lacquer finish and I am fine with that.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, can it be a bar??? I need a drink…..


----------



## mojapitt

Charles if you are listening, what kind of square do you use for drawing the "X" on turning legs?


----------



## mojapitt

> Monte, can it be a bar??? I need a drink…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just get off work?


----------



## boxcarmarty

yep… time fer bed now…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Had to stop at Menards and get a cutting edge for 'Lil John's snow blade so I can cut the driveway. I'm developing fish ponds when it rains…..


----------



## bandit571

Got dragged out to the patio….so NOW all four corners are NOW connected….had a bit of help show up….that beam fell down, again…..missed me… LONGER screws were then used…..ain't going to fall now.

Batteries in the drills started to die on me…..figured that would be a good excuse to STOP for the day.

A little shop time….got a little more done, and called it a day down there, too…

Marty: have one for me, too….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Just one???


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks


----------



## Momcanfixit

Monte -

My family uses the term 'pit stick' here to describe underarm deodorant.
I like Matt's ideas and personally I think it should be kept simple

Pittman Furniture

Sounds classy, the 'custom' I think is unecessary


----------



## Momcanfixit

And I really like the chair with the tacks. But I'd say go with your gut if you think that brother is going to be a PIA or a mooch.

Bill - tell Cindy congratulations! Now you can play doctor.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Stumpy, complain when you need to. Your head will explode if you don't.

I still really enjoy the people side of the clothespins, and have no intention to stop, but I have to figure out a way to get some shop time that is NOT dedicated to clothespins. I know I know, you told me. Never in a MILLION years did I think I'd be making this many. Bandit I think it was dressers you were making.

Accidentally locked the cat in the shop on my way to work today. Thankfully he was courteous enough to whizz on a pile of cardboard.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And since I have nothing to say to myself that I don't already know, it must be time for bed.

What are the rumblings for next years' shindig.

Doe - I was really disappointed not to go.

Good night Irene.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Arlin had wanted to host this year and I know he wants to next year.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin has already set a date and started preparations for next year.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill wants to hold it to show us his walnut.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Is there another Bill here that I don't know about?


----------



## mojapitt

Neighbors had friends over


----------



## bandit571

Yep, trying to build a dresser/chest of drawers…...and one thumb out of action…

Marty: I didn't say how LARGE that "one" is…...

3 more weeks with this splint….fun.

Shop Cat thought he'd be slick, and exit the house through the crawl space…..only to find out I had closed the "exits" off….was getting too much "traffic" that way…..he came back out, gave me a NASTY look, and sauntered back upstairs….used his tail to "flip me off" as he left.

Still no van…..walking again tomorrow…been one hell of a month….


----------



## mojapitt

Actually, my wife would love to host one. Dinner for 30 is just her style.


----------



## Momcanfixit

grumpity grump grump. Morning world.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, how much longer will you hang in at the job?


----------



## Gene01

Got the first of the mesquite straight lined yesterday. Now it's 1SE.. I'm slow. Today, I'll get to use the new SCMS to cut it to length. It's only 7" wide, now. Need 10". A 2 3/4" piece of Walnut bordered by 1/8" maple should do the trick.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm..Marnin to ye….....


----------



## firefighterontheside

> grumpity grump grump. Morning world.
> 
> - Sandra


At least it's Wednesday and not Monday. You'll make it.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all!

got off to a bit of a rough start. even forgot lumber I needed to take to Whit's. Urgh. hopefully I'll get out early enough to scoot home to get it before I'm due there. I cleaned up his scrap pile on Monday - hopefully he still thinks it was a good idea to let me do it.


----------



## bandit571

Van is done…$470…..OUCH. Will walk over there and pick up up in a bit….only a mile and a half…..

After that? we'll see…..


----------



## DS

Stumpy, I have a 1" re-saw blade that kicks my butt every time I try to fold it. (literally)

My 19" Shop Fox band saw uses a 143" blade and the 1" is very unwieldy. (It fights backs)
It is the only blade that hangs unfolded in my shop right now.

I will try your technique as soon as I get back home tonight. Hopefully I will not need any stitches after it's done.
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bandit571

3 "klick" walk….sun heating up the back….walking stick helped. Paid a part of the bill, drove the van back home..

Fuel pump, AND filter….all one unit, drop the gas tank to replace.

Now almost too tired for Shop Time…..need a nap..or..Lunch..


----------



## bandit571

Anyone know of a source for the tire on the Texas Bandsaw I have? Craftsman 12" using 80" blades….(and, the blades at Sears & Lowes both suck..) May be a few weeks before any cash is handy…..


----------



## GaryC

You want both? PM me your address


----------



## rhybeka

not sure about the tires, Bandit but the blade I got one from…oh one of the guys recommended them - is it Timberwolf? it's run by two woodworkers. you can order specific length blades and they make them.

Finally sat down for lunch - forgot a spoon for my chili and too lazy to go back down three flights to get one. so I'm eating it with a fork. Might need to rethink going to Whits today.

@bandit Ouch. been there done that!


----------



## bandit571

Might get to motivating around in a bit…..waiting on Lunch to settle. A bit too hot on the patio to work on that #


Code:


#

##!## Gazebo…..beginning to think I should have had the dang thing welded…..no welder.

Much better in the shop….fan will be running.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Beka is referring to http://www.buyfromawoodworker.com
The diamond blades. Whatever size blade you want, the length you need is the quantity you enter. They are priced per inch. If you want 2 80" blades, enter 160 and in the notes specify 2 blades at 80. Don't buy the extra thick blades. They are too thick for even a 14" saw.

Tires are available all over Amazon.
What size are the wheels? I'm thinking 12" if I remember.
How wide is the wheel? Probably 3/4" for a 12" saw.


----------



## rhybeka

Think I just need to quit while I'm behind. These wings have/will never level properly


----------



## firefighterontheside

What seems to be the problem Beka? Are your holes located correctly or big enough to allow some movement to fine tune. Get the bolts tight enough that things will stay put, but not so tight that you can't bump the wings with a hammer to bring into alignment.


----------



## bandit571

I think Gary is sending a Care Package my way…..Thank you, Gary!

Taking a LONG break….Rails for one side of the case are grooved, and tenoned. Had to thin a few rails down, most needed a square end made on them. Re-did the fence on the Stanley 45….rods went into the lower holes…more clearance under the fence. Film @ 2300

Beka: I have a 3 pound sledge hammer…...

Ok, you need a couple large c clamps, and a couple straight boards. One board on top of your rail, and the wing, one at each side. You tend add a board UNDER the wing, spanning the width of the wing. C Clamp that can reach both top and unders ( you will need two of them) The goal is to bring the wing up until it is flush with the top of the rail. Bolts need to be SNUG, but not super tight. Bolts…Being the ones that hold the wing to the saw.

Once flush with the rail, add bolts through the rail and through the edge of the wing. Tighten these TIGHT.

Repeat for the other wing. ( BTDT)

Shoulders are SORE, right now. I think I might have actually worked a bit?


----------



## mojapitt

> Think I just need to quit while I m behind. These wings have/will never level properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rhybeka


Quitting is not an option soldier. Now pick yourself up. Let your enemy know that you will fight and you will win. Now go watch a couple Stumpy videos and then attack your foe with the skills we all know you have!


----------



## DS

What is that old military saying? 
"If it doesn't fit, force it! If it breaks, it needed replacing anyway!"

Not sure if that applies here, or not.


----------



## bandit571

Running this thing around for a few HOURS….









Using things Lefthanded instead of Righthanded….then this thing..









About the only thing I used Righthanded.









Only made the shoulders hurt worse….and next, I'll have to shove one of these things around..









Ok, see if you can pick out the most important tool in the shop….









Maybe tomorrow I can get something done….


----------



## mojapitt

> Maybe tomorrow I can get something done….
> 
> - bandit571


You've been around Randy too long


----------



## mojapitt

Doing rough calculations for upcoming conference table. Tabletop will be 300-400 lbs. The metal base will weigh 300-400 lbs. We're only moving it once.


----------



## bandit571

I have been moving at the Speed of Randy since I broke this thumb…..maybe I could shift UP a gear…into the Speed of Smell?

Hmmm…percasec and Bandsaws…do not mix…..might be done for the day…


----------



## bandit571

There was something about that DeWalt DW610 I picked a while back, that looked familiar….then I remembered a little B&D router I hung in the router table..









Other than the colours used, and that the B&D is a 1/4", and the DeWalt is a 1/2" collet..everything else is the same..

Maybe I can switch the two out when I need a BIG router bit, or a Tiny one?


----------



## GaryC

Today's weather…..116 in the shop


----------



## mojapitt

Is it a "dry heat" Gary?


----------



## rhybeka

yeowsa that's warm!

Thanks DS. Stumpy's book said something about having the wings in place to support the fence I'm installing. I think I'm going to go back and reread it. I have enough MDF to make new/different wing that would at least be dead flat to the TS…I'm already trying to go slow and not get impatient to get this on sooner rather than later but it's tough!! after the fence is done, the only thing it needs is a call to Lee S. for some help getting the shark guard installed.

oh dear…BTN is on….


----------



## Gene01

Gary's shop is darned near in a swamp. No dry heat to be had. 
But, he's only 4 miles from the mill. It's up hill, too.


----------



## GaryC

It AIN"T DRY!! Neither is my shirt. Or anything I'm wearing. Dogs wont even go outside with me. If I make them go out, they hit the doggie door as quick as possible.


----------



## bandit571

Got up to almost 80, today.

maybe I can hide in the shop, tomorrow….supposed to rain, anyway. Only ONE yard sale even has tools listed, along with a welder….meh. No yard sale money, anyway…thanks to that Mopar Van…...

good night, twerps, and perps…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good morning folks,

I westled with some plywood in the shop last night. Starting on my son's Murphy bed.

Monte - I could retire on a reduced pension in Jan 2020. In all likelihood I will unless I end up working in another section. In my last position, I could see myself there for another 5 years. The one I'm in now, not so much.
It's busy, but the best way I can describe it is that if a LEO supervisor has an issue and needs clarification, or has to send in a report up the chain it comes through me. Exciting, eh?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's RAINING! 
Good morning.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning All!

@Sandra can see where that would be a bit boring. :\

@Monte thanks for the pep talk  I actually talked with the security guy that works at our front desk - he's a woodworker as well and reminded me to shim the wing. I have some composite shims I can use so I'll do that once I can get home. the MIL is here this weekend and the weather looks about perfect so I'm debating spending it in the shop, or in the yard.


----------



## Gene01

74, paper pushing is no job for a person of your energy level. Hopefully, things will change for the better soon.


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm, morning People and Randy…..may have overdid it, yesterday…...


----------



## ssnvet

Hi peeps. Still in NYC. Neighborhood around hotel looks just like Seinfeld's street and I'm sipping my coffees at Zabar's diner, expecting George or Kramer to walk in any minute.

Trip has been good, but I'm ready to go home and sleep in my own bed

Here's the view looking down from the Empire State Building


----------



## mojapitt

Great view Matt. Still glad it's you and not me.


----------



## mojapitt

Sandra, any kind of desk job for me would be impossible. Not sure I could grit my teeth for 2-1/2 years. I think you are strong enough to deal with it though.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, you may have to shift back into Randy gear for a few days and let the hand rest.


----------



## bandit571

We'll see…..going stir-crazy just sitting around, listening to GrandBRATS fight….At least I can't hear them IN the shop…

In the Army…..we used to look down at REMFs…..but everyone still wanted a "safe" job behind a desk…..


----------



## bandit571

Bill: you did not have to send the rain this way…now I have to pass it along to Beka…

Hmmm…sit here and do a blog….or hide in the shop…..that is the question….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry bandit, I'm happy to keep it here.


----------



## mojapitt

NW would be a good direction to send any extra rain.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> There was something about that DeWalt DW610 I picked a while back, that looked familiar….then I remembered a little B&D router I hung in the router table..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than the colours used, and that the B&D is a 1/4", and the DeWalt is a 1/2" collet..everything else is the same..
> 
> Maybe I can switch the two out when I need a BIG router bit, or a Tiny one?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, I think I have that same router. Works great but I don't think you could easily change out the collet unless you remove everything from the armature shaft and even then only if it happened to be the same threads which isn't likely.
Mine is model U-365.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm ok with the rain today or tomorrow - just not Sat/Sun.

I'm eating my oreos and watching I********************ani make a bed. He's not bad, Bandit. His TS scares me a bit. his turtle logo at the end is so cute though 

can't wait to work on my saw again…I'm hoping it works out rather than having to speed up my handsaw learning or find a few hundred bucks to buy a decent low end saw.


----------



## Doe

Stumpy, the proof of the turning is the showing. Where is it?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, the proof of the turning is the showing. Where is it?
> 
> - Doe


Video will be finished later today


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ... or find a few hundred bucks to buy a decent low end saw.
> 
> - rhybeka


You can buy a better than decent table saw for less than you think. Look on craigslist for an older Delta or Rockwell contractor's saw with a cast iron top. The ones from the 70's thru the 90's were very well built and if they've been taken care of, will last you for many more years to come.

Here's a good one in Columbus. Offer him $200 and maybe he'll meet you in the middle at $250. Then build the workstation in my book around it.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Good morning folks,
> 
> I westled with some plywood in the shop last night. Starting on my son s Murphy bed.
> 
> Monte - I could retire on a reduced pension in Jan 2020. In all likelihood I will unless I end up working in another section. In my last position, I could see myself there for another 5 years. The one I m in now, not so much.
> It s busy, but the best way I can describe it is that if a LEO supervisor has an issue and needs clarification, or has to send in a report up the chain it comes through me. Exciting, eh?
> 
> - Sandra


Sandra

Good thing is you do have a good job and it is something I wish I could do. I was a great worker and excellent manager and hoped I would get a good management job when I got out hence all the education and practical knowledge.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I m ok with the rain today or tomorrow - just not Sat/Sun.
> 
> I m eating my oreos and watching I********************ani make a bed. He s not bad, Bandit. His TS scares me a bit. his turtle logo at the end is so cute though
> 
> can t wait to work on my saw again…I m hoping it works out rather than having to speed up my handsaw learning or find a few hundred bucks to buy a decent low end saw.
> 
> - rhybeka


How far would you travel to get an older Delta Uni saw? I see them come up quite a bit at the woodnet.net in Swap & Sell.


----------



## bandit571

"Dr. Feelgood" is playing….I even found out how to spell the name….Percocet…Thumb is back to being sore…









Ran the "Jointer" for awhile…









Ran the groove thing for a little while..









Had a shave…









Crosscut a few panels to length…..thumb said it was quitting time. Maybe later, I can do a bit more….
Not allowed around spinning, sharp objects, at least for a few hours….

Beka: check with "Miataguy" about the saw he has….down in Grove City, OH. ( Chris Hachet)

which saw? I********************ani san's sliding table one, or that naked blade one he cuts tenons with? Have you seen his dog's sweater, yet?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, the deputy chief had his last day today. We gave him his axe plaque.


----------



## mojapitt

Awesome Bill. Probably didn't pay very well though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

As a matter of fact I still haven't been reimbursed for the wood, so it cost me as of now. Otherwise I do it for free, but the FD buys the materials.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, the proof of the turning is the showing. Where is it?
> 
> - Doe


Here's the proof 





View on YouTube


----------



## CFrye

When Mr "Good enough" and Mrs. "Not good enough" do a project together, there are lots of loud words exchanged!


----------



## bandit571

Might take more than one episode to bring a new blog up to date…..

Yeti: I don't have to change the collets, I can just change to router motors….

May need a nap…...then I might start a-blogging…..

Sun seems to be shining outside…there goes taking a nap…


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, there's plenty of bad words in my shop and I work alone.


----------



## bandit571

Like when I bump a thumb into something…..


----------



## mojapitt

I want to take full credit for the torrential rain we are receiving right now. I told mother nature that I absolutely couldn't have a storm tonight. It's expected to last at least a couple more hours.


----------



## bandit571

Diced onions, diced Green Peppers, garlic, diced smoked sausage, 8 or so eggs….scrambled up in a skillet, smother in salt and pepper….call it supper…

Monte: one of YOUR rain storms is passing through, do you want it back, or should I just send on the Beka?


----------



## mojapitt

Send it on. If you try to send it back, Marty will take it.


----------



## mojapitt

Nothing like unloading plywood in rainstorm


----------



## bandit571

Unless there is high wind speeds with it…..BTDT…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Send it on. If you try to send it back, Marty will take it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It rained everywhere today… except where I was working…..


----------



## bandit571

Thumb is feeling…numb, for now….doesn't mean I am headed for the shop…

Landlord is sending a painter over tomorrow, to finish a job he started back in the spring….

Is a yard sale 17 miles away to far to drive to? About the only one that seems worth going to.

Trying to house-break two puppies….one is quite mouthy about it. 5 weeks old, this saturday….


----------



## boxcarmarty

Finished up another kitchen job tonight when I got home, this is the kind that I like… Unfinished…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's gonna be a ibuprofen night…..


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Home for at least tonight. Hope for a couple days before heading out again. As many big fires as there are we could get called anytime. The biggest is almost 300,000 acres in the NE part of the state.

Time to go find something to eat, will be back later.


----------



## DIYaholic

It rained where I was today, thing is….
I was *IN* The Home Depot!!!


----------



## bandit571

Working Lawn & Garden again?


----------



## mojapitt

In most cases Randy, that not a good thing.


----------



## Gene01

Raining on the mesa. We need it. Hope it keeps it up. The rain gauge shows about 1/4" and one dead fly, so far. Really cools things off, too. Down to 62* and creeping lower.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It rained right where I was washing my truck tonight.


----------



## mudflap4869

Finished tiling the kitchen floor, well at least my helpers did. Now I have to bring in new lower cabinets. and build the counter tops. Then it will be upper cabinets. Damned house is a like a boat, money pit. 
Arby's roast beef for supper. Now just sitting on my glutes (sp) for a while before I can even take my shoes off. 
I hate spell check when it don't even have the correct word in its vocabulary.


----------



## rhybeka

I was working on the TS fence when it was raining here. not bad. the shop was way humid. even had to use bug spray as the mosquitos were out just before it started pouring.

@Stumpy there's a Delta contractor saw in decent condition in Beavercreek (where I'm from) for $200 as well. I was actually planning on building a version of your beast of a TS workstation - I'd like to do the sliding extension sled now but it may just have to wait until next year for the new shop to be done. I just want an accurate way to quickly cut lumber down to size. Appears a better route would just be to get on making my saw bench and invest in some more rip/crosscut saws.  (that's partly frustration talking).

got the living room rug cleaned and some of the master bedroom carpet. cleaned dogs ears, and made popcorn for dinner. adulting is fun.


----------



## bandit571

Took four blogs to get "current " with the Chest of Drawer build. Whew,...writer's cramp from a keyboard?

Most of the storms missed us to the south of here….one went north. Nice part about this big hill I live near…storms tend to split up and go around it.

Maybe I can get a few mortises chopped, tomorrow? Should be fun swinging that mallet….not safe to be standing behind me right now….haven't lost the mallet…yet. Grip isn't quite the same, without the thumb….


----------



## Festus56

Some of our latest camp pictures. Was the best scenery I have ever had at a camp. About 20 mi. from Yellowstone Park.


----------



## Gene01

Not bad, Mark. Not bad at all.


----------



## rhybeka

I'd camp there, Mark!

Morning all - TGIF!


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People, and Randy


----------



## Gene01

Woo hoo, its FRIDAY!!!!

Oh, waIt. I'm retired.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Woo hoo its friday. Im a firefighter so that doesnt mean much to me either, but its the last day I have to work for Cindy and my Incra miter gauge comes in today.

Cant beat that base camp scenery. Ive had better spike camp scenery, but you cant take a shower or have hot meals in spike camp.


----------



## bandit571

Good news..it isn't Monday….


----------



## Gene01

Friday night is fish basket time at the local golf club house. We don't play but we do eat.
Shrimp, cod and catfish. All fresh….. right out of the freezer. Not haute cuisine but good eats and good company.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim when you're done with your kitchen remodel, want to come supervise mine??  I could use the advice 

Can't wait to get home and go to the shop!


----------



## bandit571

Gary! Your Care package just arrived…a very BIG THANK YOU!

Wee bit of shop time this morning,,,8 mortises are chopped side #1 dry fitted, awaiting the raised panels…doing Lunch right now…


----------



## bandit571

A box with 6 bandsaw blades has arrived!

As for the shop time this morning..









Set this dry fit aside, until I can make some raised panels….also started in on the other side of the case

.









And started on the stiles….but..Lunch got in the way…


----------



## Festus56

Good Afternoon All,

Sure was nice to sleep in our own bed last night. Getting everything done and re-packed and now ready for another call. Added more things so can probably go a month without needing anything in the clothing / personal dept.

Maybe have internet one of these calls so I can keep up with you folks. I usually get to a service area for cell phones once a day when getting a load of water but that is all.

I do miss my shop time but guess will have plenty of time for that. Good money this summer will make for better shop time this winter.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit, tires will be there on the 2nd


----------



## mudflap4869

Spent all my money and still don't have half of what I need to do the rest of the remodel. VA pension is due on the first and I will be broke again by the second. But the BOB is happy so, what the hell, it's only ( My ) money as usual. 
Anybody know any rich women on deaths door who needs a man to inherit her coin? Send her my way!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Spent all my money and still don t have half of what I need to do the rest of the remodel. VA pension is due on the first and I will be broke again by the second. But the BOB is happy so, what the hell, it s only ( My ) money as usual.
> Anybody know any rich women on deaths door who needs a man to inherit her coin? Send her my way!
> 
> - mudflap4869


Jim

Head out to Utah and find another wife there. :>0


----------



## rhybeka

Hopefully getting there this weekend…. plenty of cursing to go around


----------



## bandit571

Second trip to the shop…..3 hours each time today….film @2300..somewhere…

Need a Cold One! Will have to "settle" for a Glass of ice, and a Mountain Dew….drat.


----------



## bandit571

Needs those Anti-grav boots like George Jetson wears…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I found your problem. You're doing this while standing on your head.


----------



## bandit571

Just a teaser..








3 sides done….bunch to go…..


----------



## ssnvet

I've been to the Met and the Guggenheim so far this week, and just when I thought I had absorbed my once every 20 years dose of culture…










We're at the Lincoln Center to see Vlad ( aka. Vladislav Lantratov).


----------



## ssnvet

OK. If I turn up the volume on a really obnoxious ringtone, who will volunteer to call me in a half hour?


----------



## mojapitt

I would be glad to Matt. BTDT


----------



## rhybeka

I'll call too!

Whoops! Sorry guys - posting from the phone - hang on I'll transfer


----------



## mojapitt

First desk is in place


----------



## rhybeka

wow! nice Monte! not sure on the carpet though XD


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought the same….desk looks super. What's under the front….live edge panels?


----------



## bandit571

Desk looks great…floor looks a little rough….

Trying to resist a third trip to the shop…...maybe just write a blog instead…..


----------



## rhybeka

trying this again…without the anti-gravity boots hopefully

















since it's basically just support on the back side of the saw, I'm not sure how dead on it really needs to be. I know it can't be way off but if it's 1/32" low, it's ok. Still working on the not hurrying and not getting frustrated.

took a break and rough cut the two parts for my guitar stand out on the bandsaw. pondering how to get it down to final dimension and thinking about using the spokeshave I got a bit back…that or I'm guessing it's rasps, files and sandpaper.


----------



## bandit571

Say goodnight, Gracie…..


----------



## ssnvet

I survived….. just barely


----------



## rhybeka

yaaay!

Morning all!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Shhhh, people are sleeping…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Headin' out to the auction in a bit, didn't see nothin' much to announce in the pics. Goin' down to God's country from there to do some mowing and a bit of cleanup…..

Carry on…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Turned the AC off last night and it's now nice and cool in here.


----------



## bandit571

> Shhhh, people are sleeping…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


But not too well…Uncle Charles arrive at 0445 this morning…...

Hmmm, Morning People…..


----------



## GaryC

Marty is coming to Texas???


----------



## rhybeka

I've been up since 7 something, started working on finishing up the guitar stand (Thanks Charles!). I've never worked cherry wood before - it's nice! Did the same thing Bill did - came in and turned the A/C off and tossed the windows open.

SO and MIL are over at a fruit farm across town - they got in one of their first loads of peaches. I was told to stay home because when I go she ends up buying more than she intended. XD Gorgeous day out but I need to finish scanning these magazine pages so the paper version can get recycled.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Nice desk, Monte.


----------



## Gene01

It's a great Saturday. About 62*, cloudy and a good chance of much needed rain. 
Got all the boards cut to rough length for rifle case #2. Gotta straightline them all and start cuting widths.
Using mesquite, maple and walnut for this one. 
Got some zero clearance tape for the SCMS from FastCap. Apply that today and check out the bevel capabilities of this saw. The factory settings for cross cuts at 90 and 45 were right on. Hoping the bevels are too.


----------



## ssnvet

Homeward bound on a Grayhound bus. Can't get there soon enough.


----------



## rhybeka

@Matt did your daughter find a college she wants to go to amongst your social engagements? 

scanning in the last 7 pages of the Hand tools magazine. chomping at the bit to get back to finishing my guitar stand. Debating on what to finish it with. Maybe just some BLO? or spray Lacquer?

@Gene love that tape! I still need an new miter saw blade though.


----------



## mojapitt

Should we see how many guesses it takes about what safety rule I violated while running the bandsaw?


----------



## ssnvet

> @Matt did your daughter find a college she wants to go to amongst your social engagements?
> - rhybeka


It will all depend on where she gets a workable scholarship package, but she really likes Barnard.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT….


----------



## GaryC

m;so4u5p9jadofmd32jgfnta;*&&^$%#$%&**

Monte…......that's gotta hurt


----------



## mojapitt

I will confirm that it hurts


----------



## Gene01

That's a nasty gash. Tell me that's not pro bandage job. OTH, I hope It is. That would mean you're not self medicating.
Didja leave the guard up?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Should we see how many guesses it takes about what safety rule I violated while running the bandsaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, what would Andy say?


----------



## bandit571

Headcount of fingers is coming up one short?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Or one is short…


----------



## CFrye

Was it the rule that says "ONLY for cutting wood!"?
Ouch!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, just so you know I will be on vacation the next two weeks so no hurry for my wood.


----------



## Festus56

That's not good Monte !!


----------



## mojapitt

Flesh wound only. 14 stitches.

Not using a push stick.


----------



## mojapitt

The wheel came for the saw yesterday. May be a couple days to install.


----------



## mojapitt

The good side is (besides minor wound), I think the doctor is going to order a table.


----------



## Gene01

Monte, this guy is building a sunburst table. He could use your expertise, I think.


----------



## theoldfart

Monte, that looks …...well…......hmm…..not good. I had a brief brush with my bs, accidentally touched the back of the blade luckily. Scared the stuff outa me, now push sticks and pads are hanging on the machine!

get well soon young man


----------



## mojapitt

We'll add closing the pickup truck door with the left hand to the list of things that I won't do again for a few days.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, this pathetic job of wrapping my hand was done by a professional. Mine would have looked better.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Flesh wound only. 14 stitches.
> 
> Not using a push stick.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, we're going to need more details than that…

Did you forget to stop pushing at the end of the piece? Did something slip? Why didn't you let the missus stitch you up? You must have some vodka around there somewhere…


----------



## ssnvet

Monte… were you in a hurry?

We have 7 bandsaws running daily at work and whenever we have an accident there are two common root causes:
1. Hurrying &
2. Not using a push stick.

(I used to get stuck writing up the accident investigations)


----------



## StumpyNubs

Maybe we should make a public service video about the accident. A lot of people think you don't need a push stick with a band saw. Can we get some photos next time you change the bandages?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just found the worst page in the entire dictionary. What I saw was disgraceful, disgusting, dishonest and disingenuous.


----------



## mojapitt

I was resawing the planks from the mine. I broke the saw blade. So I put on the new really sharp and aggressive one I have. I was not using any kind of pushing device except my hand. I was in a hurry and not paying as close of attention as I should have been. First board through popped out of the end of the board faster than previous blade. Hand followed. It the fleshy part between thumb and finger. 14 stitches. Could have been much worse. I took no pictures of the original wound, but I can take a picture of it now when I change bandaid tomorrow.

Things will be done differently in the future. This was totally preventable.


----------



## ssnvet

In general, I think bandsaws are very safe. No kickback, no debris thrown back in your face, etc… and even when you brake a blade, it just goes limp and stops moving. All you need to do is not stick your bigger pickers in that small area were the sharp pointy things are chewing the wood.


----------



## mojapitt

Any tool is safe if the operator follows protocols.


----------



## bandit571

Took a serious Road Trip today…too nice outside to just sit around the house….went to an Antique Mall down in Springfield, OH…..took about an hour to get there… brought a couple chisels I didn't have…..saw enough tools to fill the back of Bill truck….mostly at FeeBay prices, too…

Five Guys burgers for supper….nice drive back home. It is one of those places you NEED the entire day to look at all they have…was there 2 hours, saw maybe half…..Corner of US 40, and I 70…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

The closest I have come to getting hurt with the bandsaw was while building the maloof chair and holding the arm up in the air while cutting. The blade caught the board and slammed it down on the table on my finger. Blades breaking scares the heck out of me, but as Matt said it quits spinning immediately.

Sounds like a fun place Bandit…..I'd like to fill the back of my truck with tools.


----------



## mojapitt

Scene of the crime


----------



## rhybeka

all I have to say is "OUCH"! Heal fast, Monte!

@Bandit Now I want to go! Hm. I don't think Jules will let me take the truck.


----------



## bandit571

"Picked" a 1-1/4" firmer chisel….been beat to Hell&Back…..and a little wood handled 1/4" mortise chisel…..Who ever had "sharpened" them up…did not have a clue….$7 and change….mostly for that wide chisel…I did see a 3 line Bedrock 606c…$200 was a bit too much for me.

Apparently, there are another 4 or 5 stores in that area…..somes like a "Day Trip"...someday….


----------



## ArlinEastman

Monte

When it gets within 3" of the end I just put my left palm on the outside of the board and pull the rest with my right hand


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Marty is coming to Texas???
> 
> - Gary


Now why would I want to do that, I only live 1 mile from the mill…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, guess how many push pads and other things I bought today for $5…..


----------



## bandit571

Chisels from today…









1-1/4" and a 1/4"...$7 and change…


----------



## boxcarmarty

also convinced this creature into coming home for $40…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never seen that chrome woodworking tool in the bottom left corner. How does that work?


----------



## mojapitt

Good buys gentlemen


----------



## mojapitt

> I ve never seen that chrome woodworking tool in the bottom left corner. How does that work?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's a hammer


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I ve never seen that chrome woodworking tool in the bottom left corner. How does that work?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's tractor parts, it hauls the trailer that carries the wood…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have used one as a hammer before.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I have used one as a hammer before.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Did you hit yer finger and git to dress up like Monte???


----------



## bandit571

Hope you didn't break any thumbs…


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't break anything, but I scared the crap out of them.

My wife has nearly quit lecturing me on being safe.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My wife has nearly quit lecturing me on being safe.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What!!! they actually quit lecturing at some point???


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I didn t break anything, but I scared the crap out of them.
> 
> My wife has nearly quit lecturing me on being safe.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So now you're gonna quit being safe? I'd hate to see you when you're unsafe.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I have used one as a hammer before.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Did you hit yer finger and git to dress up like Monte???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No I'm pretty careful when using completely inappropriate implements as tools of precision whacking.


----------



## Gene01

When installed, they make a decent metal forming tool. But, ya gotta take short strokes when the tailgate's down.


----------



## mudflap4869

Marty.
She is Russian, they know when a project is hopeless and quit wasting effort on lost causes.
I learned years ago that a bandsaw just loves to pop out of the end and bite the hand that feeds it. Left thumb got sliced almost past the nail. All erotic thoughts immediately dissipated.


----------



## Festus56

I think that is not the best way to get some free time Monte.

Wish they had some auctions around here that had good stuff for sale.


----------



## mojapitt

Got a few cucumbers growing


----------



## mojapitt

Tomatoes also


----------



## mojapitt

Agreed Mark. Our auctions have nothing


----------



## mojapitt

The old farm auctions here, the tools look like my father's. Pretty much scrap metal.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought about going to an auction today. Had some good guns, tools, tractors….
I resisted the urge.


----------



## Festus56

Here is a fire for you Bill, https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5399/ A lot of acres and a long fire line. North of us about 100 miles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

192 miles of Fire line. Bet they have a few spike camps.


----------



## Festus56

Sure wiped out a lot of ranches, fences and hay supplies.


----------



## rhybeka

not cool, Mark! 

got a wild hair about relief/chip carving a turtle pattern I found into the guitar stand sides. I think I can do it with only a v-gouge. better go watch some more Mary May!


----------



## Gene01

That's terrible, Mark.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Woke up early this morning to the alarm going off in the house. Alarm company calls and says it's a smoke alarm. Of course, there's no smoke anywhere in the house, so it was a false alarm. Now I have to worry about a fault somewhere in the system that may cause it to go off while I'm on vacation this week. I might just try to disable the smoke alarms until I get back so I can at least use the security system.

Of course, I couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, NEED a Mountain Dew before I can get fully awake….


----------



## rhybeka

Good luck on that J! I dislike our alarm system for that reason. We've never gotten it to work properly since we moved in. I'm to the point I'd like to have all ripped out and reinstalled.

Think I'm going to carve this turtle via dremel. going to go get some practice in.


----------



## bandit571

Pastor is supposed to be there, today…..may have to go and hide…

May or may not do a little work in the shop today…


----------



## GaryC

Marty, you said you were going to God's country so, I assumed you were headed for Texas
Mark, about 5 years ago, we had fires everywhere. Lots of the ranchers were spray painting their cattle because the fires were burning fence posts and cattle were scattering. 
Tomorrow, Bandit


----------



## diverlloyd

Need to go to the inlaws today and chip out and replace some mortar. Should be a lot of fun then will talk the wife into Cracker Barrel.


----------



## bandit571

Thanks, Gary!

There WAS a yard sale today…was. I no longer see it listed….maybe they sold out?

may scrounge around a bit….Brunch?


----------



## bandit571

Well, tried a bit in the shop…...do you ever have one of those days where you just can't get focused..?

Wound up trying to do many things at the same time…..about all I got DONE was one raised panel. 
Decided to stop….before something breaks or gets messed up…..no real rush.


----------



## Gene01

Spent an hour + setting up for cutting about 40' of 1/8" X 3/4"maple strips for the next rifle case. Most of that time was think time. Thinker doesn't work fast on Sundays. ...or Mondays..or…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems to help me if I scratch my head while I'm thinking…...


----------



## bandit571

Pastor has seen the Desk…..I was called to the front of the church to be thanked. LOVES the desk! Intends to use it to teach from.

May try again…and try to remain focused on one task at a time….instead of 6…


----------



## Gene01

> It seems to help me if I scratch my head while I m thinking…...
> 
> - firefighterontheside


It's too hard to get the glue out of my hair.


----------



## bandit571

Scratch the other end?


----------



## GaryC

Is the roof still in place?


----------



## bandit571

Roof creaked, but didn't fall down….

Got up to Huntsville, OH…...$2.04 for Gas….$1 a pc for these..









Pair of squares out of the "Dollar Box".....vs 1 @ $5 from the shelf about it…might clean up?


----------



## Gene01

> Scratch the other end?
> 
> - bandit571


Sometimes, that's where my head is.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Scratch the other end?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Sometimes, that s where my head is.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Lol.

We may be heading up to Sedona one day but that doesn't look any closer to you.


----------



## mojapitt

Hello folks. Haven't hurt myself today, yet.

Question for the computer literate. Can you run regular software programs on a tablet?


----------



## mojapitt

I think there's a slight markup on the price for this.


----------



## bandit571

Higher sections of the yards have been mowed…thank you very much. And now the neighbor gal will soon be out there, mowing her yard even shorter….to make mine still look bad. Happens every time….then she goes to city hall to complain.

Splint came flying off the thumb….now back on….still hurts. Boss said there was still the area inside the fence to mow…will only cut off 1"? Later, unless she wants to mow it herself. Sweat running into the eyes, lakes it a bit hard to see….

Have two Ice Cold Lagers in the fridge…..may have to work on those. Woodworking can wait a day or two…


----------



## bandit571

> I think there s a slight markup on the price for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hmmm, move the decimal point to the left about 3 spots? Or. maybe 6?


----------



## Gene01

> Scratch the other end?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Sometimes, that s where my head is.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We may be heading up to Sedona one day but that doesn t look any closer to you.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


From me, Sedona is as far as Phoenix…time wise. 
If you go, I highly recommend taking one of those tour buggies. They're narrated and take you to see places and things not in the brochures. The pink Jeeps are a blast, too.
Don't forget the Miners Camp in Apache. Junction for a meal to remember.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's it Gene, my FIL wants to do the pink jeeps.
I forgot about the miners camp.


----------



## DonBroussard

Got back from Denver late last night. Garden of the Gods in the Colorado Springs, CO area is a must-see stop if you are in the area. Nannette and I did some hiking in the Red Rocks Open Area also near Colorado Springs. Zip lining in Conifer, CO was exhilarating! I used my GoPro camera for its first ever action shots, and they are crisp and clear. Fortunately, the microphone did not catch me screaming like a little girl.

Monte-As bad as it is, that bandsaw blade/hand collision could certainly have been much worse. I hope you heal up quickly. You have a table to build for your doctor.

Matt- Now, you're cultured! Continued best wishes on the college shopping.

Stumpy-Those are some really bad words. Flip to a page with words that begin with different letter combinations. Those "dis"es are a problem.

Mark-Be safe and enjoy fire camp when you can.

BillM-Congrats to the new doctor in the house! That's a really big deal.

Jim/Candy-Y'all, take care of each other.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Umm….Gene….I was looking up the mining camp restaurant and found this.
http://mouthbysouthwest.com/2017/07/25/early-morning-fire-destroys-mining-camp-restaurant-in-apache-junction/


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, there are some applications that have mobile versions to be used on tablets. It depends on the tablet though. Some are IOS, some are android and some are Microsoft.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

So glad to be home.

Our washing machine croaked the day we left for NYC, so today we went to Lowes to replace it. Ouch!

Heads up to anyone with a form DD214 that has the honorable box checked, Lowes gives 10% off any purchase, 365 days a year to AD, retirees and vets. Their price was the exact same as a Home Depot, but the discount made it well worth the longer drive.

Now we get to catch up on a lot of laundry…. Whoo-hoo !


----------



## bandit571

Reminds me…I have to register my Mil. ID with Lowes…..as they are no longer entering the dicount by hand, around here.

Home Depot also has that 10% discount…..all I have to do is show the card…


----------



## Gene01

> Umm….Gene….I was looking up the mining camp restaurant and found this.
> http://mouthbysouthwest.com/2017/07/25/early-morning-fire-destroys-mining-camp-restaurant-in-apache-junction/
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Oh my. That's a real bummer. Hope they rebuild.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Question for the computer literate. Can you run regular software programs on a tablet?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No. And yes. Some software, like Microsoft Office, is available in tablet versions (they will run on the Android or Apple iOS operating systems). But you can't install the same software on your computer and your tablet. What are you wanting to use on the tablet?


----------



## mojapitt

I wad hoping to put the software to build a website. I should seriously consider Wix.


----------



## mojapitt

First section of the herringbone desk is nearly done.


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the long section


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have a buddy that builds some amazing websites if you want to talk to him let me know and I will put you in contact with him. If I ever get a website done I will be using him. http://www.bontraweb.com That is his site if you want something done let me know and maybe I can help get the ball rolling for you.


----------



## mudflap4869

Monte, I would build that table for only $6 million.
Bandit, sneak over in the middle of the night and fertilize her yard in random spots. That will drive her nuts trying figure out what she did to cause it to grow like that. Just kidding! I was also informed that I needed to register my VA status at Lowe's because they no longer used my VA ID card for that purpose. HD is in Joplin Mo, 50 miles away, and always disappointing.


----------



## johnstoneb

Lowe's website won't let me register mine. I need to take ID to their customer service desk to get it done.
HD doesn't give the discount on all items.


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte my ISP (DreamHost) is offering a web tool called Remixer to create websites - it's basically a website template you add your text and pictures into to replace the ones they have as place holders. I'd assume most ISP's are offering this service now. (ISP - Internet Service Provider). I've also heard good things about SquareSpace - a few youtubers I follow use them.

And your question on software - most of the time software has to be specially coded for the hardware on tablets versus computers due to the touch screen but it's made to have the same or similar functionality as the desktop version. I'm still waiting on the folks I bought my story writing software from to come up with a tablet version…like eight years later. 

Found out parents will be here next weekend to celebrate their birthdays and so far the weather will be spectacular. Now I better get back to the job that pays.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm,Morning….Monday, about says it all


----------



## Gene01

That's going to be a great looking desk, Monte. What are the plans for the bases?

The setup for thin strips works great. Spent all that time thinking and the jig was so simple.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning…..at the airport waiting for our flight.


----------



## Gene01

A day on Venus is 2808 hours long. Kinda like our Mondays.

Have a good flight, Bill. I'm still in shock about the loss of the Miners Camp.


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

Still home for now. Had a call yesterday but they gave it to someone else. Was a narrow margin on travel and getting set up by the time they wanted.

Monte, Jamie did our website with Go Daddy. Has been a several years now and easy to update and maintain when needed.

Guess I should find something to do while we are home waiting. At least go to the shop and putter with something.


----------



## bandit571

Bought some 1×2s to make webframes with….$12 and change for 4 eight footers. Was going to buy a plank or two of Maple from a friend of mine…..Monday being Monday…he wasn't home.

Debating on whether to try the shop today…..maybe stay focused one ONE job? .......depends on how bored I get…


----------



## rhybeka

I have to figure out what in the world I'm doing with my first entertainment center that we don't have use for now. I think I'm going to get it apart and turn it into a different size cabinet. it'll have to be painted I think though unless I scrape/strip the poly/stain from it. I need something to set a lamp on and store legos in… or possibly display legos. and it has to be mobile. measurements are most likely in order.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Touchdown. It's hot in Phoenix.


----------



## DS

> Touchdown. It s hot in Phoenix.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Bill, It's barely even 104 degrees out… ;-)

If you are going to vacation in AZ, perhaps November to April is a better time… just saying.

Too bad you missed out on the Mining Camp. That was a sad day for me - lots of memories there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

DS, we cam for my wife's graduation from AT Still University. I can call her Doctor now. My inlaws had a time share to use so we came for the week. FIL and I will golf a couple mornings. We are at Legacy resort. Any other recommendations for what's we should do. We are talking about a jeepntour at Sedona.


----------



## DS

Do all your golfing early. (duh)

If you are in town with kids, the waterparks are a "can't miss" option. Golfland-Sunsplash is in West Mesa is not far from you.

The pool there at the resort looks pretty nice too.

Rockin' R Ranch is not far and they do stage shows with dinner.

Sedona is nice, but a quick flight to the West Rim of the Grand Canyon (on the Hualapai Reservation) is definitely an awesome experience. The Glass Skywalk, (4000 feet straight down from there to the bottom gets your blood pumping), helicopter rides to the bottom of the canyon, boats up the Colorado River. You could probably swing a decent off-season tour rate right now.

Around town, right now, the main attraction is anywhere with air conditioning. heheheh.

The Improv and some other comedy clubs in Tempe are fun.

The AZ Cardinals are playing the Dallas Cowboys in Glendale Thursday night in the Hall of Fame Bowl.


----------



## DS

If you go as far north as Flagstaff, there is the Lowell observatory museum, (you can reserve time on Saturday night for private observations on the 24" that pre-mapped the Lunar Landing sights)

There is also Meteor Crater and Oak Creek Canyon up there.

If you like a little off the beaten path, the Lava River Tubes north of Flagstaff will be accessible this time of year. It's a good beginners cave sort of flat and upright hiking (1 1/4 miles in.) Bring a jacket - it's 40 degrees year round in there.


----------



## DS

There are seven lakes within about an hour's drive and there are ATV, jet ski and boat rentals… well, everywhere. (if that's your thing.)


----------



## mudflap4869

Verde River Train tour out of Clarkdale, near Cottonwood is an interesting ride. Goes up to the old train station at Perkinsville where " How the west was won" was filmed. 
Painting cabinets is not much fun when you can't bend over to get to the bottom area. But I have them whipped for the moment. Several more lowers to bring home, then start on replacing the uppers. Hell it's only (my) money, aint it? Where is that wealthy woman that I need to seduce?


----------



## bandit571

Well…I WAS just going to rehab a couple squares…..then the two chisels…..then….aw the heck with it, might as well see what trouble I can get into in the shop…..

Got done a bit ago….wasn't much cussing, very little fussing…3 hours in the shop.

Film @2300 hrs,ZULU….


----------



## DS

Oops, Hall of Fame Game is in Canton, Ohio. 
The schedule showed the Cardinals as the home team and I just assumed. My bad.


----------



## Doe

Meet Wiinie








She travels well (after a bit of howling for her sibs)








Action shot; she can move pretty fast when she doesn't trip on her ears)








Gerry has a nap buddy








The little darlin' sleeps all night and Gerry has to wake her up in the morning


----------



## CFrye

Hi, Wiinie! Are you going to visit us in Iowa next year?


----------



## bandit571

Hi Wiinie!

Our two very fat pups are now running everywhere, unless the are sound asleep…Just about weaned, too…









Teaser…..panels are just sitting on the frame, nothing glued up, yet..









Not too bad..for a Monday..


----------



## bandit571

Gary: Tires have arrived..THANK YOU!!

Same type of baggie that my pills arrived in….also…


----------



## StumpyNubs

"WHAT DO WE WANT?" 
"BETTER AUTO-CORRECT!" 
"WHEN DO WE WANT IT?" 
"COW!!!!"


----------



## StumpyNubs

Well folks, tomorrow I'm going on vacation. And by vacation I mean I'm spending a week at a lake house working on my book. No internet, no cable, just a laptop and six days to make some serious progress. Oh, and my wife and her two sisters and their kids… Wait, did I say vacation?...


----------



## bandit571

Better become a hermit until you are done….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Might as well take a staycation Stumpy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

We swam invthw hotpool. Now going to dinner. Thanks for the ideas DS.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think we are headed to Bobby Q.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, DS ''dug'' up some high dollar vacation stuff there…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpster, I want a cow…..


----------



## Gene01

Marty, wudja settle for a boll or, mabee a staer?


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, we have lots of cows. Stop and get one.


----------



## bandit571

Ice cold Yuengling Lager is about done, beef stick is gone….now what…

Have a section of drywall to prime and paint tomorrow…then maybe hide in the shop, again?


----------



## bandit571

Spoiled, fat pups…









Max and Miss Bandit..









Miss Burrito ( shaped like one…)and the Boss..









Miss Miranda, trying to hide out…


----------



## mojapitt

By the way Stumpy, don't grab one of the bulls. They don't really like being grabbed.


----------



## StumpyNubs

So you don't try to milk the ones with one utter?


----------



## mojapitt

> So you don t try to milk the ones with one utter?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Not unless you sedate them first


----------



## diverlloyd

Ah milking the bull I have a real funny story about that but it is better told with gestures in person then in words. But I will say when my coworker was making fun of the boss and his minion it brought tears to my eyes. But I will try and you can use your imagination. Boss breads black angus and is always bringing bull sperm into work to drop off to buyers after work. Running joke of his minion is the milker of the bulls. So funny coworker who talks only in third person and refers to himself as big dumb asks minion if he and boss are going to milk some bull elephants while they are there and if he will be the milker or the bucket guy? Minion states that he doesn't even know where to start coworker then tells him how he thinks it should be done while making a lunge move with his legs and holding his hands like he has a rocket launcher on his shoulder all while saying this is how big mfing dumb thinks it should be done and to take notes so the boss dosent make him the bucket guy. I think you can see why it's a better story in person. Oh that was a good funny job all kinds of stupidity went on had big dumb and one of his friends coming up with invitive ways to flip each other off his friend acted like he was blowing a balloon up but was actually blowing as hard as he could and ended up making himself pass out and tumble down a ramp chin first requiring 12 stitches. The job lasted 4+ years and the first 2 1/2 years was 12 hour days 7 days a week so there was plenty of time for laughing at stupidity.


----------



## GaryC

Bandit …. ok


----------



## bandit571

Will do a complete tear down and rehab of the saw….later this week.

How long do you soak the tires in hot water for? Hot water, or boiling hot? I get 140 out of the tap…


----------



## GaryC

I used water that was almost boiling. Don't think it's really necessary to be that hot. Just hot enough to soften the tire so it will be easier to work. It's not real easy but, you need to work fast enough that it doesn't cool off too fast. I used a really big screw driver thru the tire and over the wheel


----------



## mojapitt

Spam for breakfast. I would rather have bacon and eggs.

Good morning world


----------



## rhybeka

Morning Monte!

just getting settled at work. meeting for today was moved to Thursday. can't say I'm upset.

going to go look at table leaf hardware

have fun Bill and Cindy!

Stumpy, I'm not quite sure how you can call that a vacation, but good luck on getting a lot of writing done!


----------



## bandit571

morning people…..and Randy.

Honey-do job to do, then, MAYBE hide in the shop…..we'll see.


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy-do Nubber-Roos,

After trooping around NYC, riding the herky-jerky subways and sleeping on a worn out hotel bed all week, I went to my PT after work yesterday and it felt sooooo stinkin' good! She cracked my back at least a dozen times.

Coming back from vacation to a pile of work that didn't get done while I was away is no fun.


----------



## Gene01

Welcome home, Matt.


----------



## DS

> We swam invthw hotpool. Now going to dinner. Thanks for the ideas DS.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I checked my pool last night - it was 92 degrees. Welcome to Arizona in the summertime Bill!


----------



## Festus56

Good Morning All,

I never got spam for breakfast but I like bacon better also!!

Still home and getting bored. Just hiding in the shop and waiting.

92 deg is to warm for a pool. Almost like a hot tub. Plenty warm here but going to be a lot better the next couple days they say.


----------



## CFrye

Hmmm I just happen to have some ash…




View on YouTube

Now, all I need is the gumption!


----------



## mojapitt

I want to buy one of the Harbor freight motorcycle lifts and convert it to a lifting table.


----------



## bandit571

Lunchtime! Did I miss anything?

Honey-do projects are completed….hid in the shop for a while…
Four more raised panels were done, and another fitted…..

Then there was this mess….









Let this sit a day, or so….









Panels and rails, awaiting a place to go…









Even cleaned the floor….three times….had enough for a little while..









Either sit and chop mortises, or take that glass back up for a refill , and a sammich….

Ham & Cheese on Wheat , sounded better than mortises…


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was actually quite pleasant for golf this morning. Didn't feel hot til right before we finished at noon.


----------



## Doe

Candy, It's a long drive to Iowa so we're not sure yet. She's a pretty laid back sort of girl so far so it's looking good.

I was impressed that she did a border collie maneuver today. I was walking away from her in the back yard and going around chairs and the bbq and she ran after me for a while then she went the other way to get in front of me - she's no dummy. I'm so proud.


----------



## mojapitt

I am pretty happy with Iowa next year. Significant amount of wood can be hauled there and back.


----------



## Gene01

> Lunchtime! Did I miss anything?
> 
> Honey-do projects are completed….hid in the shop for a while…
> Four more raised panels were done, and another fitted…..
> 
> Then there was this mess….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let this sit a day, or so….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels and rails, awaiting a place to go…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even cleaned the floor….three times….had enough for a little while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either sit and chop mortises, or take that glass back up for a refill , and a sammich….
> 
> Ham & Cheese on Wheat , sounded better than mortises…
> 
> - bandit571


Probably tastes a whole lot better, too.


----------



## bandit571

Too nice outside…debating on going back to the shop…


----------



## rhybeka

> Candy, It s a long drive to Iowa so we re not sure yet. She s a pretty laid back sort…
> - Doe


 She's SO CUTE Doe!! /squeee/

Debating on going to the shop for an hour. Debating on making an mdf side panel.


----------



## mojapitt

From Andy's daughter

Dad's MRI showed no change!! No growth and no new tumors!! Mom's blood markers are lower than ever and she has the immune strength to continue chemo as scheduled!! God is so good!!!


----------



## GaryC

Such fantastic news


----------



## mojapitt

I just spoke with Andy. It was the most optimistic conversation we have had in a long time. I believe that caring friends make a difference.


----------



## diverlloyd

Congrats to Andy and his wife on the healthy update. Best wishes to them from us.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's great Monte. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ssnvet

Awesome news about Andy & Carol!

PTL!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Good news about Andy!

Welcome home Matt.

Doe - Winnie is gorgeous

Monte - remind me not to stand next to you in a lightning storm.


----------



## bandit571

Great news about Andy & company!

Evening, Sandra..

Decided to go back to the shop…got 7 out of 10 mortises chopped and dry fitted. May need to steal a couple of Randy's or Stumpy's Cold Ones…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Bandit, it's been awhile


----------



## Gene01

Fantastic news, Monte. Many thanks for letting us know.

Andy, if you're on line…Please know that Phyl and I really happy for you and Carol.


----------



## Festus56

Good Evening All,

Good to hear about Andy and Carol. Been awhile I need to call him.

Welcome back Sandra. Is the rest of the family home yet?

Hard to get much don in the shop. This waiting for a call is boring. Soon as I start a big project will surely get another fire to work.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Missing a big fire at home right now. Neighboring district has a fire on the roof of a plant that makes aluminum cans for anheuser Busch. I'm listening on my phone.


----------



## mojapitt

Need to get this thing out of the shop


----------



## bandit571

Monte….your grain is showing…

Percocet has been taken…..both the back and the thumb…..may have over-done it today? Drywall painting…rollered a part of a ceiling, that had been repaired. New light bulb in the bathroom,,,standing on a ladder because the light is about 8' above the floor…..Raised 4 panels, and fixed another….then that glue-up….

Normally, I can sit and chop mortises all day, no problem…..not today…..

Almost time to say goodnight, Gracie….


----------



## mudflap4869

Celebrated Brians 31st birthday today. Gave him a kayak, took him to Mazzio's ( his choice) then super rich chocolate cake and chocolate mint ice cream.
Wonderful news about Andy and Carol. We have been remiss about visiting with them when we go to Tulsa. Gotta remedy that soon. To us, they well loved are FAMILY. Love the daughters too. 
Candy found some counter tops at Lowe's and said that were what she wants in the kitchen. She don't cook worth a damn, but she rides a broom. Therefore she gets what she wants. I was shopping for tile to cover hand made counter tops, but got the impression that she didn't have all that much confidence in my talent. Hell, it's only (my) money.


----------



## rhybeka

@Jim tell Brian happy belated  32 was a good year for me  Could you adopt me? I'd like a kayak for my birthday too! I still love doing tile work even though my joints would tell me floors are way out of the picture. I'm hoping I'll be allowed to do the backsplash once we get to our kitchen remodel.

@Bandit sounds like you overdid it. 

@Monte thanks for sharing, that is some great news  God is good - all the time  You'll have so much space back once you deliver that desk!

Spent some time in the shop attaching the second rails on the front and back of the TS. Had a fit when most of the screws torqued their heads off. Stopped and thought on it and believe the scrrew threads are too coarse for Maple. (you know you're a NOOB when this thought comes way later than it should…) the good news is the rail is where it's supposed to be and the heads needed to be countersunk anyway. /sigh/


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

Can't believe it's August. Motorcycles coming in mass now. Ugh


----------



## Gene01

Monte, not selling this year?


----------



## mojapitt

I gave up trying to sell at the Rally a couple years ago. I just don't have the right products for them.


----------



## bandit571

Morning….anyone get the number of that truck? The one that keeps running over me…..


----------



## mojapitt

Mark is heading to a fire in Washington. Wishes everyone well.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning from sunny Phoenix. Heading to Sedona today for an off-road jeep tour.
Beka, you need bigger pilot holes and a counter sink. Hard maple is too hard for countersinking on their own.
Mark, have fun, be careful. Is Jamie going too?


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers,

We took delivery of our new automated assembly machine for our patented "Drop (N) Tell" device yesterday and have it up and running. The owner's popped up to see it in action and (knock on wood) it ran smoothly without any stops or faults, so they were very happy to see the money they spent is finally paying off (it's been a 10 month process). One thing we've learned is that you can get away with a lot of variation in your components when you do manual assembly, but when you automate, variation is evil and I have to start working with our vendors to tighten up their processes and QC. But right now it's time to make hay in the sun as we have a 90 day back log of work to chew through.

My oldest daughter, Mary, turns 18 today! It's been a tough year for her, but she is making a come back and will always be my pride and joy.

My ankles and feet are still aching from 7 days in NYC, but the fridge is re-stocked and we're almost caught up on the laundry, so life at home hasn't felt this good in a long time.


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday, Mary!


----------



## mudflap4869

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY,* and a wish for many more to come.


----------



## Gene01

Best wishes on this special day, Mary.


----------



## rhybeka

Happy Birthday Mary! She shares it with my mom! I have to call her today and will see her on Saturday to celebrate her and dad's birthday.

@Bill I did use a bigger drill bit to pre-drill and then countersunk after. I used whichever bit size is one step down from 1/4".

making headway through my excel macros. one report down, three to go.


----------



## bandit571

Side #2 has been mortised and glued up…









1×2s have been hauled down to the shop…









Now…IF I can just get to them..I might start on the webframes…..might be more fun to sit and watch glue dry…
What's for Lunch?


----------



## bandit571

Ok…Cut and installed a brass carpet edger strip….the kind that goes at the edge of a carpeted floor. Getting down there to nail it down was the "easy" part…..standing back up? Wasn't a pretty sight…









This had gone to the Shindig..so someone ELSE could take it home…..took until today to get it back down to the shop,.....cutting parts for web-frames…..one 1×2 x8' pine board has been sawn down to 4 @ 24" long….using that saw. Might take a while, to get the rest cut to size….taking a nice break, right now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sedona AZ is very nice.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I just spoke with Andy. It was the most optimistic conversation we have had in a long time. I believe that caring friends make a difference.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Thank you so much for the great news about Andy and Mrs Andy. I sure am glad to hear it but will continue to pray for them so their good health continues.


----------



## mudflap4869

97f and 54% wet. Myself, 100% wet. Trying to install counter tops. Cutting to size in the sun is a sure nuff booger.


----------



## bandit571

Head hurts…may actually need to draw up a plan…too many "off-sets" to keep track of…

Bread board edge may be a tad skinny….Walnut is 3/4", not 4/4"....Glue up for thickness won't work….may have to thin a plank down…

Someone northwest of here keeps sending rain storms through here…..I'll just keep sending them to the southeast..


----------



## CFrye

> 97f and 54% wet. Myself, 100% wet. Trying to install counter tops. Cutting to size in the sun is a sure nuff booger.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Old man! You'd better have help while I'm at work! Your back may be healed however you are still NOT supposed to be lifting!
BOB has spok,er, typed!


----------



## bandit571

Bossy Old Brat!...
Wood supply?









Getting a bit low…..The 1×4s?









7' long Black Walnut. I actually did a bit of plan making, tonight..









Plans for the web-frames. About all I need….measurement wise…


----------



## firefighterontheside

A few pics from today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The group.


----------



## mojapitt

Looks like you are having a good time Bill


----------



## mudflap4869

*B*ossy *O*ld *B*road just wont give me a break. NAG NAG NAG. Hell,I got sense enough to take advantage of not doing hard work. That is what she and Brian are good for.


----------



## rhybeka

Looks beautiful, Bill! Hope you guys are having a great time 

made it to work again - TGITh - don't get me wrong, happy to have my butt in a chair to earn an income but I wouldn't turn down being independently wealthy.

Still trying to get this screw without a head out of this maple. I'm down to debating on cutting it off flush if I can, but I actually need to adjust it farther up to be flush with the piece behind it soooo… I've tried the extractor - not enough material to bite I'm not thinking, tried pliers, tried cutting a slot and using a flat head screwdriver - it's not moved a centimeter.

On the plus side, I got the leather/suede piece I need to take a step finishing my guitar stand. and Dremel kindly mailed me a part so I can attach the flex shaft carving attachment to my dremel…once I figure that out.


----------



## mojapitt

Put my favorite coat of lacquer on the 2nd desk this morning. Yes, it was the last one. It goes home this afternoon when I get back from the real job.

Good morning world


----------



## bandit571

Morning Twerps…...


----------



## Gene01

Purdy pictures, Bill. Glad you're enjoying your trip out here.
But, where's the pics of scenic downtown Phoenix? (he asks with a load of sarcasm)

Still dimensioning the mesquite, maple and walnut for the rifle box. LOTS of sawdust. Should get to glue something by the weekend…..After cleaning up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Right, scenic downtown Phoenix. Maybe later.
Tomorrow morning is graduation. There will be a picture or two from there.
Beka, how about a pair of vise grips clamped really tight on that broken screw.


----------



## rhybeka

Oddly enough, I don't know where mine are. I have to go hunt for a mini pair I bought at Lowes a while back. I think it may be in the arm of my truck. Or maybe downstairs in the plumbing box? I don't know if I have a regular size pair.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm not sure a mini pair will have enough strength to get the screw out.


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch, today…..been in the shop all morning…had to come back because the Mountain Dew was empty..

Got a bit done….more to go….hope the back stays quiet…


----------



## mojapitt

They lowered all of the speed limits today for the Rally. Ugh


----------



## bandit571

^ Just baiting the Traps?

Teaser..









One web-frame done, a second one was started….

Had to get out the "Spare" Mitre saw









More room over here, anyway…


----------



## mudflap4869

Beka, if the screw it tight enough to break the head off, it will definitely be to tight for mini vice grips. Go for the biggest pair that you can find and pinch them super tight, then use a wrench for leverage.
Hotter'n than the back door hinges to hell again today, and two hours sleep since yesterday morning has my head foggy. Well at least my glasses keep fogging over. Might just shuck some duds and sit in front of the A/C.

! NO PICTURES WILL BE FORTHCOMING!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe after supper…I might meander back to the shop….for a little while…

Plug cutter to remove a bit of waste around the screw's shank. latch on with one pair of visegrips….Large Cresent Wrench to turn the visegrips…..soldering iron to heat up the screw does help, too…

Plan B: 3 pound hammer, and a decent punch,,,drive the dang thing right on through.


----------



## mojapitt

It's home


----------



## mojapitt

In the take a nap cause I work tonight mode. Sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## rhybeka

sleep well, Monte!

Sounds like I'm going to have to buy a pair of regular size vise grips! I found my mini ones though but it doesn't sound like they'll do much good :\ Living and learning a LOT! just wish it wouldn't be frustrating 

Lily and Jack didn't want to be outside and I don't trust Lily to not pee in our closet without being watched (yes, she is 4-5 years old and no I still don't trust her) so I'm tethered to the laptop. guess I'll work on my website or play solitare or something. I did get the flex shaft on the dremel working (yay!) and got a turtle outline done for practice - I like it but I'd like to try another one before going at the real things. I also picked up the suede cord so I can now finish this guitar stand hopefully this weekend. yay me!

@Jim are you guys supposed to get a cool front through tomorrow? we are and I was wondering where it's coming from. only in the mid 70's here this weekend. Should be Bandit weather


----------



## boxcarmarty

> They lowered all of the speed limits today for the Rally. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Did it bite ya???


----------



## bandit571

Storms seem to be going around us, here…so far…

Anything below 80* and anything above 50* works for me.

The gazebo's roof framing is up…too much ladder work….I'm soaked…..will see about adding the cloth roof later this week..too tired to head to the shop….done enough for one day.

Beka: happen to have about five pairs of the large Visegrip pliers….just sitting around…


----------



## mojapitt

> They lowered all of the speed limits today for the Rally. Ugh
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Did it bite ya???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


No. But I was one of the locals who failed to see the change in the speed limit. We'll all try to obey starting tomorrow.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

Tried something new….. And really good.


----------



## ssnvet

Does anybody else follow the Samurai Carpenter on YouTube?

I think he's a hoot


----------



## bigblockyeti

I watch some of his stuff, I don't think he's jumped the shark yet like wranglerstar did quite a while ago. I've noticed when someone quits their job to do YouTube full time you stop getting the interesting stuff they do and start getting everything they do which if they're creative can last a while, if not then a short while before they're trying to hard to stay captivating.


----------



## DonBroussard

Have any of you tried any Duluth Trading Company's products? I'm thinking about springing for a pair of cargo shorts, but I just thought I'd ask before I pull the trigger. I am looking for shorts that dry quickly.

Thanks in advance for comments.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have not Don. They are kind of spendy. I have looked at their stuff before.

We had one heck of a wind and rain storm in Phoenix this afternoon. If anybody wants some mesquite, better head on over here. There are mesquite trees down all over. The parking lot out the back door of our room had about 14" of water in it.


----------



## mojapitt

I assume you're loading mesquite right now?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, since I flew out here…..no.


----------



## CFrye

Bill, stack it over at my sister's place! I'm sure she won't mind.
;-)


----------



## Gene01

That's the swimming pool, Bill.  
That storm couldn't make it over the mountains. We've had nary a drop the past 4 days.
I know a couple guys that will likely be glad to help out with the mesquite disposal. Were any of decent girth?


----------



## bandit571

Top of a FRIDAY Morning to ya…..

Normal schedule….pick up GrandBRATS…..hide the rest of the weekend….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a few going into this Legacy Resort that were about 12" diameter.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene, there were several people playing in the "pool".


----------



## rhybeka

> Have any of you tried any Duluth Trading Company s products? I m thinking about springing for a pair of cargo shorts, but I just thought I d ask before I pull the trigger. I am looking for shorts that dry quickly.
> 
> Thanks in advance for comments.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I have. LOVE them! but they are a tad expensive. I look for sales, free shipping, and I also have a friend that lives near their outlet store  I just bought a pair of their "Dry on the fly" shorts and LOVE them! they dry very fast (sat in a puddle and wore kayaking).


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt my cousin really like the watching that YouTube channel 
Yeti I could never get into wranglestar he always came off more of a cult leader to me and I will add ustas (don't know if the spelling is correct) from mountainmen to that category also.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Greetings everyone

The last few days and the next 5 more days the temps are in the mid 70's. A friend of mine who is 83 is taking his 3 wheeler harly to Sturgis again this year.


----------



## ssnvet

> I watch some of his stuff, I don t think he s jumped the shark yet like wranglerstar did quite a while ago. I ve noticed when someone quits their job to do YouTube full time you stop getting the interesting stuff they do and start getting everything they do which if they re creative can last a while, if not then a short while before they re trying to hard to stay captivating.
> - bigblockyeti


This is an insightful post… and after a quick Google search, I now know what "jumping the shark" means :^)
(though I think I missed that episode of Happy Days).

I guess I'm just a sucker for sophomoric (and non-PC) humor…. which is probably what I liked best about the old Blue Collar Woodworking show.

OBTW…..HAPPY FRIDAY !!!


----------



## bandit571

GrandBRATS are here…and I need a nap.

Went to the shop last night, to make sure I had shut off the fans….yep. Looked at the mortise layout I had started, but not chopped…..yep, wrong edge of the rail. Flipped it over, re-did the layout, and wound up doing both ends of that rail….the correct sides. Even glued the short rails in place…

Debating on doing a little work IN the shop, today…we'll see….


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt by blue collar do you mean red and green.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I also like Blue Collar Woodworking show but since it comes on here at 9pm or 10pm I do not watch it so much but my wife does and she things it is good moral booster for kids.

It is the Tim Allan show


----------



## firefighterontheside

What plane says K5 on the front?


----------



## theoldfart

Keen Kutter jack


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gotcha thanks.


----------



## ssnvet

> Matt by blue collar do you mean red and green.
> - diverlloyd


I was referring to our own beloved Sir Stumpy's original YouTube show, called Blue Collar Woodworking. It was much more "rustic" (home brew?) than his current work, and he told more cheesy jokes and shot from the hip. I miss the "things Stumpy loves" and the "deep thoughts" segments… and of course the accordion music.

Ah… the good old days. Kudos to Stumpy for upping his game and not "jumping the shark" .... but hey… that might be a good show too…. Stumpy builds retro wooden water skis and jumps the shark out on Lake Huron :^p


----------



## bandit571

Got two more web-frames done….would have done the last two….ran out of clamps to glue those up with…

Talking Wind CHILLS around here….them singing bugs ( locusts?) started this week….6 weeks til frost.

I seem to have a thing for squares….









Getting some use out of the thumb,too..









Just hanging around in the shop..









Film at 2300 hrs, ZULU….


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt stumpys blue collar wood working is what I started watching. I was making a red and green show reference since it just showed up in my YouTube feed it was doing a oil change with a sledge hammer. That is the first good thing that has showed up in my suggested YouTube videos in weeks. Anyone one else have all crappy suggested videos on your YouTube suggested videos feed? Mine is horrible some how watching woodworking videos YouTube suggests "how to do your makeup","my husband does my makeup" or "I do my husbands makeup". And it always the same channels no matter how many time I hit the I'm not interested the keep coming back.


----------



## DonBroussard

Great news about Andy and Mrs. Andy. I'm sad that we weren't able to visit with them when we passed through the area a couple of weeks ago.

DL-I was watching Red Green today. Funny stuff. I like the old Stumpy stuff too.

Bandit-How's the thumb healing up? I hope you haven't bumped it again.

Beka-Thanks for the feedback on Duluth Trading. Your review could be on their website to market their quick dry shorts.

Carry on . . .


----------



## Gene01

Was the eclipse early? It's dark.


----------



## mojapitt

It's night Gene


----------



## firefighterontheside

I thought the same thing just now Gene. It's like the day got shorter overnight. Ok with me. You know what comes with short days.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The graduate.


----------



## bandit571

Thumb is still sore, but healing..

Got a couple of the frames done today..









Goes above the top drawers….two drawers=two kickers









One of the middle frames..one drawer=one kicker. Two more to do, then I can try to put the case together…I hope.
May do the local yard sales, or the ones over on US 127…..World's Longest Yard Sale is this weekend.


----------



## mudflap4869

That is one happy and beautiful DOCTOR. Congrats a hundred times over!

Bandit, do something productive.

Dr. Dawn removed the suture from my right eye today. It had been there since October of 2016. Constant pain. Still quite irritated but I am hoping for better days.


----------



## rhybeka

@Cindy CONGRATS! If I ever need a hearing doc, we'll be traveling.  hopefully you're 'in network' for us 

@Jim hopefully those better days will be soon!

Been up since 3:30. Guess I'm excited the parentals are coming for a visit. worked on my guitar stand instead of cleaning so I'm going to try to get some done once the SO gets up and the time they should arrive (10am). They may have my niece and nephew with them - mom didn't text to tell me which way it was going to go soooo we may just double our headcount for the day!


----------



## Gene01

Congrats, Cindy and Bill.


----------



## bandit571

Morning People…..

Puppy Alarm clocks…chewing on my ear this morning….


----------



## mojapitt

Driving with new lower speed limit this morning. Thought this fit


----------



## bandit571

Just can't drive..55?

Max discovered a Groundhog in the backyard…...Max won, "Phil" left the yard…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Tell her Congratulations Bill!!

Temp right now 66 high today 71. Oooo boy does it feel good


----------



## mojapitt

73° here today. 50° over night. Need more heat for garden.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales today…...meh. I did pick up a Norm Abram book…on how he built his New House….might read it later?

Might try to get something done in the shop later…..Maybe.

( 6 weeks til FROST…)


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy Nubbers,

Congrats to Cindy! Does Mr. Bill get to call you "smarty pants" now :^)

Just when things were looking up for my oldest daughter, Mary, one of our bunnies up and died. It was spunky and happy on Wednesday. Then very mellow on Thursday, but it was a hot day and that's not unusual. Then Thursday night he didn't rush over to the door when I brought them carrots. Friday morning, he was gone with a big bulge (tumor?) on the side of his belly, that wasn't there previously. Poor little fella…. sniff, sniff…. RIP Chubbins. Mary is taking it very hard.

Finally catching up around the house. I got a new washing machine hooked up (chaching… there goes the tool budget), caught up on laundry, made a huge dump run this a.m. and finally cut the grass.


----------



## Gene01

Killed some more Prairie dogs….I hope. Changed a mower tire, cut some walnut. Now it's break time.


----------



## mudflap4869

Can't get any of my saws close enough the the back-splash to finish cutting out the hole for the sink. Might have to have the evil old hag climb under and get sawdust in her hair. First I'll have to prime the pump by taking her out for lunch. She IS sometimes easy to bribe, just take her rust hunting.


----------



## ssnvet

Today's woodworking project… A box for a bunny…. Sniff


----------



## bandit571

Ever lose track of time in the shop? Not sure how long I was down there….

Teaser?









Got the frames done, sides cleaned up, rebate for the plywood back done..









Had to go Olde School to cut a board of Walnut









Thinking 4 or 5 hours down there?


----------



## CFrye

RIP, Chubbins. ((((Mary))))
Great progress, Bandit. 
Monte, cool looking desk!
Congratulations, Dr. Cindy!
I have been duly bribed (I had to pay for the rusty gold, though?). Pics later. I'll be climbing under the countertop after dinner settles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

RIP Chubbins. Sorry Mary.

I don't want to call her smarty pants, she might get too big for her smarty pants.


----------



## bandit571

Have a grandson moving in to the spare bedroom…..even paying a bit of rent, too!

Not sure what is on the schedule for tomorrow..yet..

Pups are running everywhere in the house….and eating dry "puppy chow" by the bowl full. They do NOT miss a meal, ever. 5 weeks old today.

May ave over done it in the shop, again. That case is getting heavy.


----------



## diverlloyd

Just bought more clamps I may have a problem but I won't pass up clamps at $2.50 per clamp so I bought all 14


----------



## bandit571

Getting hauled along to the World's Longest Yard Sale tomorrow….


----------



## CFrye

A few of the goodies from today…


----------



## CFrye

Make us proud, Bandit!


----------



## bandit571

Got $2 in change in me pocket…...may have to earn my "Bandit" stripes all over again….


----------



## Gene01

Happy Monday eve.


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Lurkers..you too, Randy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Managed to take home a new Irwin 12'' clamp from the auction yesterday…..


----------



## bandit571

Just one?


----------



## boxcarmarty

One is all I could find…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

How about a ShopSmith for the kitchen??? I gave a dollar for this…..


























Food processor, blender, mixer, coffee grinder, ice chipper, meat grinder, knife sharpener, can opener, juicer, I'll be building it into the cabinets…..


----------



## mojapitt

For a table 42" wide, don't these legs look too narrow?


----------



## firefighterontheside

It looks too narrow. There's got to be something we are not seeing.


----------



## mojapitt

This is the only other picture


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe the bottom of the legs are filled with concrete.


----------



## mojapitt

I think they're assuming that it's not in a home of ****************************************. No horseplay.


----------



## ssnvet

Speaker has been gifted … Now daughter #2 is begging for one of her own.


----------



## mojapitt

You can't deny daughters Matt


----------



## ssnvet

The speakers are easy to build and the Bluetooth amps can be had for $12, so it's actually a fun and easy project. I have a couple old broken CD player boom boxes that I can loot the speakers out of as well.


----------



## Gene01

Table looks tippy, to me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

It looks a little tippy to me but the location does look like somewhere I'd have my kids keep their hands in their pocket the entire time they were there.


----------



## mojapitt

The table is from a site that sells high-end tables of BKP. Decent looking work, but not any innovative designs. Prices aren't really high-end either.


----------



## mojapitt

This is one of theirs also. Thought it was interesting.


----------



## mojapitt

Um…........


----------



## Gene01

> This is one of theirs also. Thought it was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


If that's a chopping or butcher block table, I'm not a fan. Pine end grain is way too porous.


----------



## mojapitt

They make cutting boards also. I agree with you, may look cool, but bad choice for a cutting surface.


----------



## bandit571

Today's haul…$18 total….









From about 8 different vendors today….I did see a saw for Monte..









Just south of St Rt 274 on US 127…a Cartagena Truckstop had a LONG sales building…this was from ONE booth…









turn a bit to the right..









And again..









And a little bit further along..









Prices?









$9 for a block plane? Really..









The two wooden try planes? $35 each…pass. Found a #3 Dunlap and two of the Ynkees by walking through the tents of outside vendors…

There was a woods just north of Greenville, OH Full of campgrounds ( York Woods) and sellers. Saw a wardsmaster mitre box ( no saw) that looked just like my Stanley #2246…..pass. The vendor had a few tables sagging under the load of tools…Third Yankee, a 12" square, and a 12" backsaw. Another stop produced that rip saw. 18" (toolbox saw?) with 5-1/2 teeth per inch.

Sprinkle a few times. was near closing times at some of the places….

LONG road trip….


----------



## StumpyNubs

Got an email that said Eddie Antley passed away yesterday. Has anyone else heard anything about that?


----------



## StumpyNubs

Just back from Waloon Lake. Going somewhere without TV or internet to distract me paid off. I got more than 12,000 words written (all about rabbets, dados, grooves, slots and sliding dovetails) for the router book. Of course, now I'm behind on the new issue of Stumpy Nubs Woodworking Journal and next weeks videos. But it's nice to get a boost on the book. All said, I think it close to 50,000 words so far. Time to kick it into gear!


----------



## CFrye

http://m.legacy.com/obituaries/thenewsstar/obituary.aspx?n=&pid=186303703&referrer=0&preview=True
RIP Eddie


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences to Eddie's family.


----------



## Gene01

You will be missed, my good friend.


----------



## DonBroussard

Sad to hear about Eddie. I admit that I had to follow Candy's link to see who that was-I didn't know his family name. I will see if we can make it to the funeral services on Tuesday and carry condolences from all Eddie's LJ buddies.


----------



## bandit571

Eddie was a good one…..will be greatly missed..


----------



## DIYaholic

Glad to have known you, Eddie….
Sorry to see you go….

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Cricket

> http://m.legacy.com/obituaries/thenewsstar/obituary.aspx?n=&pid=186303703&referrer=0&preview=True
> RIP Eddie
> 
> - CFrye


Heartbreaking news….

Can I please get a link to his profile so that I can have him added to our memoriam page?


----------



## Cricket

This is the correct profile?
http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown


----------



## diverlloyd

Yes


----------



## Cricket

So dang sad…


----------



## JL7

One of kindest and generous souls I've ever known….....you will surely be missed Eddie. Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## mojapitt

I can't truly state how much losing Eddie means. His decency and personality is an irreplaceable thing. We have lost one of the good ones.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Eddie, you touched a lot of hearts during your visits here to Indiana and will be truly missed, love you my friend…..


----------



## superdav721

I had just threatened to come over to his house and take him out to eat. I had called him 4 times and left 2 texts. He never answered. Best way to contact him was LJ PM. He will be truly missed and is truly loved.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can't believe it.
I'm so sad to hear about this. I will miss never being able to see him again. Sean will be heartbroken and he only net him at Marty's. He definitely made an impression on people.


----------



## mojapitt

I just spoke with Andy. He is very sad about the news. He wishes everyone well here.


----------



## GaryC

What a blow… just never expect such things. Such a special guy. He will be missed is a vast understatement


----------



## mudflap4869

I will greatly miss Eddie. He is that rare true friend who makes your day complete any time you can visit with him. Unfortunately we didn't have the time to visit him a few weeks ago, when we traveled to Vicksburg. It hurts that he didn't have the time left to enjoy the 3 pints of Apple Butter we left for him. He loved that stuff.


----------



## mojapitt

It's really good stuff Jim. However, I didn't even get a thank you from the TSA when they took it from us at Dulles airport. Jerks


----------



## CharlesNeil

Spoke with Eddie in June .. a super guy.. he is missed,,, RIP brother


----------



## rhybeka

well that means the rain today is well spent. RIP, Eddie. We'll all miss you. I hope his pups are going to good homes!

well, now I've got nothing.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…about says it all….


----------



## Cricket

Can someone start a memorial thread for Eddie please?

I will add a notice at the top linking to it.


----------



## Cricket

If you prefer, I can do it. Just let me know.


----------



## DonBroussard

Cricket-My wife and I are going to his service tomorrow. If I have permission from the family, I'll start a thread when I get home tomorrow night, and hopefully will have information about what happened to our friend Eddie.


----------



## Cricket

> Cricket-My wife and I are going to his service tomorrow. If I have permission from the family, I ll start a thread when I get home tomorrow night, and hopefully will have information about what happened to our friend Eddie.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Thank you.

He wasn't much older than I am.


----------



## Gene01

Thank you for your thoughtfulness, Don and Cricket. With you two on it, it will be tasteful and fitting, for sure.


----------



## CFrye

I just heard from William. He and Dave are attending tomorrow. He said he was going to try to send Eddie off with a jar of apple butter.


----------



## rhybeka

I'm hoping it wasn't more heart problems  Thanks for going to the service, ya'll - that means something coming from one of us who can't make it.

I think it's time for a sweater - the office is chilly.


----------



## bandit571

Just can't seem to get motivated today….not sure why.


----------



## bandit571

Those three "new" Yankee Screwdrivers have been cleaned up…..one may need fixed, one of the prawls inside isn't working right…..

Which leaves that #3 Dunlap to do…sometime. Might clear the bench and try a bit of "case work" later…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

> My wife and I are going to his service tomorrow. If I have permission from the family, I ll start a thread when I get home tomorrow night, and hopefully will have information about what happened to our friend Eddie.
> 
> - Don Broussard


Please post a link to the thread on here for us if you do start one.


----------



## JL7

Don, William and Dave…..So glad you guys are going to represent all the friends Eddie had on LJ's…...thanks!

I talked to Eddie at the end of June and he mentioned the meds the doc had him on left him un-motivated and he was trying to finish a rocking chair….then he shipped me a little Woodpeckers square…..we've traded quite a few tools over the years, but that one is extra special…..

Still in a bit of shock here…..


----------



## bandit571

Trying to "Carry on".....went to the shop…on aMonday, no less….usual mess.

Laid these all out,thinking I had found them all..









Opened a drawer in the shop….and found yet another one….might have a "Problem"?

Got about to this point..









And gave up for the day…..


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Crunchy PB on wheat…for supper…..been that kind of day…


----------



## mojapitt

Great pictures Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

I have been struggling to focus today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

Many unhappy bikers here. Lynard Skynard cancelled concert for tomorrow night.


----------



## GaryC

WELL, maybe William needs to do a picture of Eddie to hang next to Rex…
I think it would be nice if we could do something for the family like we did with Rex.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks to Don, Dave, and William, Wish I could be there with y'all…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Thanks for the pics Bill, but it took some gettin' ready in order to git to that day…..


----------



## ssnvet

Very sad about Eddy…


----------



## JL7




----------



## Gene01

I left THE BOIL IN BAWCOMVILLE with one of those Woodpecker Squares, too. It has ways occupied a place of honor on a wall in the shop. Every time it's used, those great memories come flooding back. Now, they'll be bittersweet. 
Eddie's untimely passing makes me appreciate each day and every one of you guys, too. I want each of you to know how much I value your friendship.


----------



## bandit571

Just hanging out..


----------



## DIYaholic

Thanks, for the pictures y'all….


----------



## JL7

For you Gene…...










And then there's this:


----------



## JL7




----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

There you go. Nice pictures. Love the dance sequence.


----------



## JL7




----------



## firefighterontheside

Don, what are you doing there?


----------



## DonBroussard

More pics from the Boil 2014:



















Sorry about the messed up orientation.


----------



## DonBroussard

BillM-I have no idea, but I know that alcohol was not involved.


----------



## rhybeka

Morning all  Glad we have such great memories to pass around about Eddie and each other.

@Bill i don't envy you having to tell Sean and Liam about Eddie.

I helped Whit get an outside bench done up yesterday that will be sold at the shop. He used 100+ year old heart pine flooring on it. Nice stuff but splinters like the bejeezus. Whit had to take a 1/4" one out of me yesterday and I just found another one this morning. Will have to go over to the pharmacy and get some tweezers.

Only other shop activity was putting another coat of wipe-on poly on my guitar stand last night. I think tonight if there's time, I'm going to try to take a file to what's left of that screw on the TS fence piece to at least get it flush with the hole. Might require the dremel cutting tool though. will have to see. I need to search lumberjocks for some drill bit holding ideas. I have those little cases floating around and driving me nuts. they collect dust and never stay organized or have the bit I'm looking for!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, People.


----------



## Gene01

> Morning to ya, People.
> 
> - bandit571


Back atcha.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should get to moving around a bit….sometime today….


----------



## mojapitt

Heart is in Monroe today

Accomplishment from yesterday


----------



## patron

sorry to hear about brother eddie

we had plans to cruise the west
he wanted to go see the redwood forest in cal
and visit the nat parks

but as usual 'something came up'

here is eddie standing on my deck
he wanted to know snow
so it snowed for him as he was getting ready to head home

God bless eddie
say hi to jesus
he's alright with me too










thanks don for the call
bless you


----------



## ssnvet

dem is some nice looking slabs Monte…

Thanks to Don, William and Super Dave for making the trip to honor Eddie… You guys are certainly his true friends.

If anyone is putting together any time of memorial wood project, I'd consider it a privilege to contribute to it.


----------



## mojapitt

I would be happy to contribute as well


----------



## ssnvet

> God bless eddie
> say hi to jesus
> he s alright with me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - patron


Amen to that!


----------



## chrisstef

Very, very sorry to hear about Eddie. A fitting tribute of pictures from the stumpy gang. It sure seems that no one ever had a bad time while Eddie was in their presence.


----------



## diverlloyd

I didn't get to meet Eddie but I would be more then happy to contribute.

Beka I have all my drill bits in a drawer under the drill press with a drill bit size gauge. It keeps them out of the way. I keep forstner bits in the container they came in mounted to the drill stand.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thinking about Eddie today, but know that he would want us to carry on having fun and making sawdust.

Monte, that's a great idea with the rising table top. I've always wanted one, but cindy doesn't like coffee tables. That's gotta be a heavy top to raise up.


----------



## bandit571

Having a sammich for lunch…and peeling dried glue off the fingers…need to go back to the shop. hunt down the 3/8" plug cutter, and make a bunch of "screw covers…."


----------



## rhybeka

fighting a headache- assuming it's weather related.

I'd contribute as well as long as I don't mess anything up


----------



## bandit571

Not sure how I can contribute…..however, there are a few pups up here to remind me of Eddie..









Reason for the glue on the fingers…that little divider was "fun" to do..









Have to wait until the weekend, to buy some plywood for the back, and drawer bottoms…


----------



## superdav721

William and I are almost there. Just an update. I hope all that are attending drive safe and get home. The weather is rain cloudy and gloomy. Seems most funerals have this dark feeling. God bless to you all and keep all loved ones in your prayers. EDDIE has been in mine last few days. I wonder if Jesus is giving some woodworking tips to EDDIE now. Along with a Popeyes chicken snack.


----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## superdav721




----------



## Cricket

*tears…*


----------



## ArlinEastman

OK everyone I missed it and can not find what happened to Eddie. Is he OK?

Cancell the last question. Why did he pass away? Maybe I can send some of my wooden roses I make to his wife?


----------



## rhybeka

@Arlin we don't know how he died. Dave, William and Don are at the funeral currently, I believe getting details from the family and will hopefully be able to let us know.


----------



## bandit571

Design change…
from a simple slab of maple with just walnut breadboard ends…









Slab was way too thick to handplane down to 3/4" thick…..4/4 is a long way away….I split the slab right down the middle, and added Walnut strips set on edge. I can plane the strips level…tomorrow…


----------



## mudflap4869

eddies daughter texted that he had another heart attack he told story about his first one 
he was in the bathroom floor and tried to dial 911 but got pizza hut instead 
hilarious story as only eddie could tell it
Dang! It's hard to type without caps or punctuation, but that is the way eddie did it. Already miss that guy and his humor.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Dave. 
Well put, Jim.


----------



## mojapitt

My favorite story was the snake falling out of the tree on him while mowing his neighbors lawn.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> My favorite story was the snake falling out of the tree on him while mowing his neighbors lawn.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That was a great story.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always appreciated that he was just "eddie".


----------



## CFrye

While in Virginia we got to see a representation of Charles Neil's Bombay Box and hear about the contest between he and Stumpy. Several asked about the box Stumpy created. I found/lost/found again this post with pictures and info. So I'm going to put it here before I lose it again!
Beautiful work, both of you!


----------



## Doe

I'm so sad to hear about eddie (I almost didn't recognise his name with a capital e). He was good man and a hoot, and he's probably still telling stories at the pearly gates right now before he moves in (they'll love the snake story).


----------



## bandit571

Kind of quiet around here, tonight…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, Cindy just had to take our 16 year old cairn terrier to be put to sleep. She had a good run, but it was time for her to go be with Lincoln.


----------



## mojapitt

That's never easy Bill


----------



## CFrye

How are the boys taking it Bill?


----------



## mojapitt

I really like this base design. But can anyone tell me how it's fit together for strength?


----------



## firefighterontheside

They were pretty sad at bedtime. they understand and remember from when we lost Lincoln last year.
I told Sean about eddie today too. Bad day for a little boy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Monte, I have no idea.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a lot for children to deal with Bill


----------



## DonBroussard

I just posted a blog about Eddie's service today. Very simple and moving ceremony. Y'all were all there with us in spirit.


----------



## JL7

Hey all….....sorry to hear about the pup Bill….more sad news.

Nice write-up Don….thanks again…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Thanks, Jeff. It was kinda therapeutic to do the write up.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks for being there Don, William and Dave.
Don, thanks for the blog.


----------



## diverlloyd

Sorry for the loss bill


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks guys. We got her a week after we got married over 16 years ago.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Thank you for going for us Guys. RIP eddie


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill that's tough  he had a good long life though, and was well loved! I'm worried we'll be doing the same for Jack sooner than I am ready.

Glad to be working from home today. Looks like it's wanting to rain though. Maybe the sun just isn't all the way up?


----------



## Gene01

Adding my thanks to Don, Dave and William for being there for him. And, to all you other LJs for your remembrances and thoughts. eddies memory will live on through the many lives he enriched.


----------



## ssnvet

Good morning peeps.

Don, that was a very nice write up.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## rhybeka

wishing I had more green thumb friends to help me figure out my gardening/yard questions.


----------



## DS

It is sad to hear about Eddie. He is missed for sure.

Monte: If I had to make such a table base, I would be looking at a short steel tube with angled brackets welded to it, one for each leg, mortised into the end so as not to be seen. Perhaps countersink a machine screw through the underside of the leg into the bracket to lock it in place.


----------



## mojapitt

DS, great minds think alike. I was contemplating a steel plate they all fastened to.


----------



## mojapitt

Had late breakfast with bacon and eggs. Working nights. It's nap time.


----------



## Cricket

> I just posted a blog about Eddie s service today. Very simple and moving ceremony. Y all were all there with us in spirit.
> 
> - Don Broussard


I added an announcement to the top of the forums tab that links to the blog post.

I also shared in on our LumberJocks Facebook page.


----------



## bandit571

Waiting on Lunch to settle….maybe a bit of shoptime, later?

Not a cloud in the sky…right now…..needed this weather last Sunday…

Have a "smart key" for the van…..12 years old, decided to die on me. Have to use the key to unlock or lock the doors…..wasn't the battery in the key…..rather than pay $300 for a new key, will just keep using the old one.


----------



## DS

Monte: Some creative doweling might get the job done, about four dowels per joint, but, I'm not sure how far I would trust it with the kind of leverage it will see.


----------



## mojapitt

I thought about dowels, but I think there would be too much flex. My other thought was mitering the joints together, but calculating all those cuts would give me a headache.


----------



## DS

I would think you will still need to miter them. They will at least look cool. The math may take a bit to figure it, but it will be worth it.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte what about sliding dovetails or tongue and groove joints.


----------



## Gene01

> I thought about dowels, but I think there would be too much flex. My other thought was mitering the joints together, but calculating all those cuts would give me a headache.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Just imagining the math gives me a headache. I'll bet you'll gitter done, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Of course I am hoping Charles is secretly watching and chime in with the obvious way of doing it.


----------



## DS

diverlloyd: Sliding dovetails is the traditional method when there is a solid center leg. 
In this case there is a round hole where the pedestal leg would be. (That's the beauty of this piece imho)


----------



## CharlesNeil

im here .. just been a hell of a week,. tell ya more tomorrow


----------



## diverlloyd

Ds so it wouldn't work because of the hole in the center? I imagined them as stopped instead of through


----------



## DS

diverlloyd: This is what comes to mind when I think sliding dovetail legs. Perhaps you are thinking something differently?


----------



## DS

Monte, what about a steel bracket that looked like this?
Then each leg would have a spline with a locking screw underneath.










EDIT: On second thought, is the tube part even necessary?


----------



## mudflap4869

DS. IMHO. Put a stainless cap on the top of the tube then bolt the legs through the bottom to the top of the outer ring.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What a terrible week. And it's only Wednesday.


----------



## mojapitt

The steel ring without the tube was what I was pondering. It's a coffee table not a dining table. So in theory not as much stress on the joint. I hadn't thought about the screws, but that is a good idea.


----------



## mojapitt

It does seem like we've had a weeks worth of misery already.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll be topping off this miserable week with oral surgery to remove my wisdom teeth on Friday. That'll make for a nice weekend too.


----------



## mojapitt

> I ll be topping off this miserable week with oral surgery to remove my wisdom teeth on Friday. That ll make for a nice weekend too.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


You get the official "sucks to be you" award for the week.


----------



## BillWhite

Stumpers, get good drugs. No need to feel like crap all weekend. Been there.
Bill


----------



## StumpyNubs

> You get the official "sucks to be you" award for the week.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No, I think we're all having a bad week because of Eddie passing. It seems when something bad happens, everything else seems to go wrong too. Things go wrong in the shop. Things go wrong everywhere. I haven't had a week this crappy since when Rex died. I'm sure lots of others feel the same.

By the way, would someone like to take all of these photos of Eddie, add some music, and make a little tribute video so we can put it on top of the thread like Rex's?


----------



## DS

Jim, when I got my wisdom teeth pulled it was just before (hours before) a business trip to Las Vegas. Flying was miserable. Having an expense account and unlimited buffet meals kinda sucked too… couldn't taste anything. Freakin' Novocaine.

Consider it your official right of passage to old-people-hood. :-D
Old age isn't for the young. hahah


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpers, get good drugs. No need to feel like crap all weekend. Been there.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


I hope they give me the good stuff. Doctors are so afraid to prescribe anything like that nowadays. I am having them put me out for the surgery. They have to do some serious cutting to get them out.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Consider it your official right of passage to old-people-hood. :-D
> Old age isn t for the young. hahah
> 
> - DS


I have a little experience with this. Years ago I had one removed by a regular dentist, with nothing but Novocaine. It was such a horrible experience I never had the other three out. I even pulled out my own stitches to avoid going back to him. But one of them is laying entirely on it's side with the crown against the side of my back molar, which led to a cavity. So the dentist said I should have them all out. I'm going to a proper oral surgeon this time, though.


----------



## DonBroussard

Stumpy-If my wisdom teeth came out when I was born, I would have preferred to have taken them out when I was already in the hospital getting circumcised. I certainly don't remember anything about the latter procedure. I do remember getting my wisdom teeth pulled when I was around 30 or so. All four of mine were impacted, so it was a tedious and painful surgery and recovery. I did go to an oral surgeon for mine. Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## StumpyNubs

New issue of Popular Woodworking is out. This is the first of a two-issue series I wrote on the table saw sled.


----------



## bandit571

Ok, what IS this thingy?









PITA to get set up….just to make two grooves..









Had to add a little lumber, to support it's wide a..er..base. 
Found a second one hiding under a table…









Just to make the part that slides into the groove..









Had to sneak up on the correct settings…









Got the top done, at least….I hate routers…noisey, messy, throws dust everywhere…hard to set up…

Top is now attached to the case..









So…maybe I got something done….


----------



## mojapitt

I am concerned. A few months ago I contacted several furniture stores around the state to see if I could find another outlet for furniture. Rejected across the board. Now I got a voicemail from one of them saying "When you contacted us we didn't realize that you were that guy." They asked me to call back.

I have always tried to avoid being "that guy". Should I return the call and deny being "that guy" or admit being "that guy"?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have always tried to avoid being "that guy". Should I return the call and deny being "that guy" or admit being "that guy"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Call them back and say "I didn't realize you would find out I was 'that guy'. But now that you know, you won't mind paying my new, higher rates."


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha think of these stools?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I thought about dowels, but I think there would be too much flex. My other thought was mitering the joints together, but calculating all those cuts would give me a headache.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

Awhile back I seen something like this for a Civil war campaign 3 legged chair and lee valley had the hardware for that and it looks like the same principle.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I am concerned. A few months ago I contacted several furniture stores around the state to see if I could find another outlet for furniture. Rejected across the board. Now I got a voicemail from one of them saying "When you contacted us we didn t realize that you were that guy." They asked me to call back.
> 
> I have always tried to avoid being "that guy". Should I return the call and deny being "that guy" or admit being "that guy"?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Ask them which GUY they are talking about. :>O


----------



## Gene01

Like the stools…g u y.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Whatcha think of these stools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I like them Monte because they are just a tad different then all the rest.


----------



## bandit571

Seen on a walk-about a few years ago…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm in Branson. Ate way too much and now we are going for ice cream. Today is Sean's 7th birthday.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, maybe round the outer edges of the crossbars, so they mimic the round seat and the curves at the top? 
On the table, I was also thinking of a metal ring that the legs/supports were slotted to fit over. 
Hope everyone has a better end of the week. 
Stumpy, the only thing I remember about having my wisdom teeth removed (under general anethsethsia) is the chipmonk cheeks I sported for a few days. Hope your memories are just as vague!


----------



## CFrye

Happy birthday, Sean!


----------



## bandit571

Slow night…..all the burnable trash has been to the fire pit tonight.

Grandson tore down an old computer desk, and had left it by the fire pit…....I can not burn vinyl covered particle board…...rather than sit it out at the curb, he trashed it…now I have to find a way to get rid of the mess…

Brought the trash can back from the curb, and tossed a new bag in it…..about wiped me out,,couldn't breathe…

Cardio Doctor visit in the morning…...thumb doctor next Tuesday…..Lung Doctor later this month…always something.


----------



## JL7

> By the way, would someone like to take all of these photos of Eddie, add some music, and make a little tribute video so we can put it on top of the thread like Rex s?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Here's one Stumpy…....


----------



## Cricket

> Here s one Stumpy…....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


It brought tears to my eyes again…


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte the stools look good.

DS I had invisioned either the top set of legs to have the male dovetail or tongue and the bottom to have the female portion on the horizontal but stopping the slot 1/4" or so from the end that would form the inside center section.So the top leg would slide into the bottom and so on until the last one would be like the key stone sliding into two bottom legs and locking everything in place. The math wouldn't be to awful either after figuring out what angle the legs would be splayed out. But cutting the slot in the bottom legs at the right angle for the tops to slide into maybe a bit of issue unless a jig or fixture is made. But once that is done I think it would go fairly quick and there wouldn't be any fasteners just wood on wood. I don't have cad or I could draw it up I'm not very good at explaining what goes on in my thought processes.


----------



## Gene01

Never ever considered walnut to be trash wood. Well, I found some. 
My project, a rifle case, requires several different widths (1", 1 1/4", 1 3/4", and 2") of 5/8 thick walnut. Each 42" long. To be sandwiched between 1/8" strips of maple.
Pulled a couple boards from a stack that's been stickered in a closed shed for 12 years. Mind you, this is AZ where the humidity is near nothing. 
Got enough of it rough cut to length, planed to thickness and ripped jointed to width. Several hours of labor. 
Laid them out on the assembly bench to arrange the pattern and left them overnight. The next morning, Monday of course, every one of the walnut pieces had bowed. Some by as much as 1/4".
What to do? Start over with a different stick? Since the whole 300 bf. stack came from the same Tennessee farmer, I'd likely find the same condition in a random pick. Agonized over the dilemma the rest of the day. Tuesday, I finally decided to try soaking one piece in the bathtub for a couple hours. Took it out and clamped it to a flat, melamine coated piece of MDF. By the end of the day it had flattened out somewhat. So, remembering a wood bending project from several years ago, I decided to employ the same technique to UN bend my wood.
Previously, I'd used lengths of 4" black sewer pipe filled with water and copious amounts of fabric softener. Left overnight, 3/4X3/4 sticks of red oak bent like spaghetti. So, my contrary walnut has been soaking since about noon yesterday. Today, they'll come out and get clamped. We'll see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rhybeka

> I have always tried to avoid being "that guy". Should I return the call and deny being "that guy" or admit being "that guy"?
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Call them back and say "I didn t realize you would find out I was that guy . But now that you know, you won t mind paying my new, higher rates."
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I'm with Stumpy.

@Gene - Good luck with the walnut!

@Bill Happy Birthday Sean!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Sean said he had a good birthday. He got pirate stuff and a lava lamp.
Gene, some wood bows now matter what arid state it's been living in. I've straightened bowed stuff by wetting the concave side. Hope your soak works.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I posted the Eddie tribute video at the top of the page under Rex's video. Here it is below as well. Thanks, Jeff.





View on YouTube


----------



## mudflap4869

Bandit, when do you see the Proctogologist ? You see every other doctor, maybe you just haven't seen the right one yet. If you can find a Proctologist who is associated with a Psycoligist , they together might be able to solve your major problem.
Thanks Don.
Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Gene01

Beautiful!
Great job Jeff. Obviously, lovingly done. 
Thanks for posting it prominently, Jim.


----------



## GaryC

Great job, Jeff.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> If you can find a Proctologist who is associated with a Psycoligist , they together might be able to solve your major problem.
> - mudflap4869


Three doctors are talking in a bar about the cars they drive. The surgeon says he drives a black Lexus. The psychologist says he drives a green Prius. The proctologist says he drives a brown Probe.


----------



## JL7

You're welcome…......it would have been nice to have more pictures of eddie in the shop. In hindsight, I had the opportunity to do that…..eddie gave Gene and I the grand shop tour…..pretty cool.

Also - I can only take photo credit for one or maybe 2 of those pictures….the rest of them all came from you folks, so thanks for that.

And Gene, sorry to hear of your dilemma….hope the soaking works!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I can name the capital in every state.
What's the capital of Kansas?
It's K.


----------



## CharlesNeil

OMG… just finished steam bending some flame birch for 2 more morris chair arms ( tired of these things)

It smells like cat p***.... Sherri and Crystal came out and wanted to know what that God awful smell was, .. Crystal held her nose while we filmed,


----------



## bandit571

Found the plug cutter…..rehabbed the #3 Dunlap…..seen the Cardio Guy, said see ya in 6 months ( 140 over 85!) Lunch at Burger King…..Trying to decide what to do for the rest of day….

Always found those Proctologist Guys to be a pain in the butt….


----------



## DS

> I can name the capital in every state.
> What s the capital of Kansas?
> It s K.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Topeka is K? 
Were you baiting for Kansas City?


----------



## Gene01

Capital vs Capitol. )


----------



## DS

Ah…


----------



## Gene01

Some pictures of UN bending contraptions.

First is my NON steam bending chambers. Soaking the bowed strips for 24 hours. Formula is the amount of water in a 5' long 4" diameter sewer pipe, plus 3 caps of bending fluid…better known as fabric softener.









Here are the flat surfaces, clamps and cauls ready for work. 









Finally, the strips are out and clamped up. They are covered with wax paper so as to mitigate rust formation on the clamps. Not worried about the wood. It'll be ebonized anyway.









In 36 hours, they come out of the clamps. Hopefully….straight.


----------



## bfollows_john

Spammer comment removed. Account locked.


----------



## mojapitt

Um


----------



## bandit571

Spam for supper?

Got the Dunlap #3 working nicely..









Made a few plugs..









And sized a few drawer fronts..









Three fronts done..









Number 4 in the clamps….repaired a crack..and









Number 5 needed an add-on piece…
MIGHT start cutting parts for the drawer sides..tomorrow. Back is a bit sore…


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a neat looking dresser Bandit.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I didn't think of the spelling. Yes, capital with an a.
That was the joke from the tram driver at silver dollar city this morning.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! decided to spend a few minutes out in my hammock before bed.  I actually need to water my zinnia's - maybe miracle grow them actually. Water plyo class kicked my butt!


----------



## boxcarmarty

Wow, I ate a salad when I coulda had spam…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I decided it was a good evening to attack my assembly table…..


----------



## mojapitt

Everyone is still in a downer mood. I think we all need some uplifting words of wisdom from Randy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw cutting boards at silver dollar city today that were literally a 6×12" piece of walnut for $54.


----------



## bandit571

let me hide my Mountain Dews..first….

Miss Bandit's pups are growing like weeds…in all directions….starting to make the floor shake when the are running around….


----------



## CFrye

I have some good news! Saw the bone doc today (he's a woodworker-has a chainsaw mill). 2 more weeks of "no lifting" restrictions then back to full duty!! He told me when I start hand planing again, don't start with the scrub plane.


----------



## mojapitt

Think how many cutting boards you could make Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds like a good doctor Candy


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, that's $108 per board foot. I would sell all of your walnut for that.


----------



## CFrye

I texted with William, he would be glad to do eddie's portrait. I'm waiting to hear from Knotcurser about doing the pattern.


----------



## bandit571

Thumb doctor is next Tuesday…..wondering what he will say….thumb really isn't much better…


----------



## mojapitt

I Opted to pull my own stitches and not go back to the doctor. Hand is better now.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Cindy agrees with you Monte. $108 per bf would be a nice chunk of change for all of my walnut.
They also had a serving tray that was about 10"x24" for $180 with some iron handles.


----------



## mudflap4869

Well! The good news is that I didn't screw anything up today. Also I didn't do anything today except finish reading "Battle Cry" by Leon Uris (for about the 4th time in 20 years).

*"OH MY GOD!"* The old broad hits the big 57 tomorrow. How in hell have I tolerated her for so long? She was only 22 and one hot woman when we met. NOW? ???? Gotta give it some thought. The biggest difference is, that her broad mind and narrow waist have exchanged places.

AND she still can't cook worth a darn.


----------



## mojapitt

One of my former band members sent me this picture from the past


----------



## mojapitt

Mudflap, you need to remember that she's the beneficiary on your life insurance policy. Just saying.


----------



## mojapitt

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CANDY!


----------



## rhybeka

Happy birthday Candy! ....and many moooooore!


----------



## Gene01

Happy Birthday, Candy! Wishing you many more.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice picture Monte. How long in the past?

Happy birthday Candy!


----------



## mojapitt

20 years ago. Crazy


----------



## bandit571

Happy Birthday…Brat!

Hey…it IS FRIDAY!

Otherwise..carry on, I'll be in the area all day….


----------



## ssnvet

Happy Friday to all you Nubbers…

And a Happy Birthday to Candy… who demonstrates to all of Lumber Jockdom the virtue of restraint, as evidenced by the fact that Mudflap is still breathing :^)

Daughter #2 likes the Bluetooth speaker box I gave to daughter #1 on her birthday so much that she is asking for one for herself. I had to order the speakers this time around, but you can get pretty decent car speakers for short money on amazon and the amp board is still only $12… She want's hers to be made from Mahogany to match her hope chest, so that means I'll have to do glue up 4" wide boards to make a panel wide enough. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## DonBroussard

Happy birthday, Candy. Make it the best one so far, filled with rusty gold!

+1 on Matt's comment, and a big +1 on Monte's comment. Mudflap might want to check the language in the life insurance policy.

Monte-Nice vintage picture. Which one do you claim to be?


----------



## CFrye

Cool pic, Monte! Don, Monte is the TALL one in the back. 
Thank you all for the birthday wishes! 
Son is coming over this morning to hook up the kitchen sink, we hope. The cut out was, um, finessed with an angle grinder. Messy, but kinda fun!


----------



## mojapitt

Me, 2nd from right holding geetar.


----------



## ssnvet

> finessed ... angle grinder.
> - CFrye


Those are two words I don't often see used in the same sentence :^p


----------



## diverlloyd

Happy bday candy.


----------



## GaryC

Happy Birthday, Candy


----------



## CFrye

Heeheehee! 


> finessed ... angle grinder.
> - CFrye
> 
> Those are two words I don t often see used in the same sentence :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


----------



## mojapitt

Finished with night shift. Time for a quick Marty style nap.


----------



## Gene01

> finessed ... angle grinder.
> - CFrye
> 
> Those are two words I don t often see used in the same sentence :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Lmao. Good one, Matt.


----------



## mojapitt

New toy for carvers. I am contemplating.

https://www.treelineusa.com/arbortech-turbo-shaft.html


----------



## bandit571

Someone needs a new "Tablesaw"?









I might know where a couple of them are….


----------



## ArlinEastman

HB - C

Thought of a way to make it short so I did not have to type so much. hehehe

Candy

Have a Dr check Jims eyes and taste buds. lol


----------



## rhybeka

LOL

@Matt don't you mean three words? 

ugh - I wish work time was over!


----------



## ssnvet

> New toy for carvers. I am contemplating.
> https://www.treelineusa.com/arbortech-turbo-shaft.html
> - Monte Pittman


Better hang on tight


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy nice video on the tools. Are the machinist style squares any good?

Bandit is that a shingle saw?

Monte I have seen to many things attached to a grinder that fly straight to the groin when something happens. That looks like a groin beater along with catching clothes and sucking you in. I will take a pass on it and stick with the sanding discs.


----------



## bandit571

Makes blanks for a wood-burning stove. Just a chop saw on steroids..

Got a few pieces of 1/4" plywood….

Ran through a couple Gulley-washers going to Sidney, OH…..then got stuck in Walmart by another one. Couldn't see 50 yards in any of them. Sent them all off to the south east….

Took the day off from the shop….weather's making both knees hard to move. Uncle Arthur in full force…


----------



## mojapitt

Got a lady wanting a Charles Neil 4 post bed. Trying to decide if I actually have the skill (including patience) to do the posts. Hmmmmm


----------



## firefighterontheside

Give it a shot Monte. You didn't know how to make a rocker til you made one.


----------



## ssnvet

Bandit…. I have a friend that still puts a saw just like that to use laying up cord wood.

He bucks the logs to 4' in the field with a chain saw, then splits them long with a sledge & wedges, then he cuts to stove length on the sliding table (powered off the tractor PTO). His saw has a drive shaft and V-belts in place of the old flat belts.

Yup, wood burning is alive and well in Mainiac land.


----------



## mojapitt

They probably want something like this










Rather than this


----------



## CFrye

Don't assume, Monte! 
For my birthday I got to do dishes! Yes, the kitchen sink is installed and plumbed and I am so happy about that! That's sincererity not sarcasm! I was also allowed to go to Walmart and buy toilet paper. I picked up a few organizer things for the kitchen, too (he should know better than to leave me unattended)! 
Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## mojapitt

I am thinking it's not going to happen. She can get this bedroom set for $2200 from Aarons Rental. She wants the set in BKP.










It sure as hell ain't gonna happen for $2200.


----------



## mojapitt

Candy, glad kitchen is coming together. Hope you had a good birthday.


----------



## DIYaholic

Ummm….

The only word(s) of wisdom, that I could muster.


----------



## JL7

Ummm…..


----------



## JL7

A late night shout out for my friend eddie….! This was your hour…


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya, fellow humans and Randy….

"The Game's a-foot, Watson!" Yard Sales this morning…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Maybe you can build it and she can rent to own it from you.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Dang it, I missed Candy's birthday…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, I need a full review on that Turbo shaft, actually, go ahead and buy everybody one…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, here's something I sketched up that might help, but you need a lathe…..


----------



## mojapitt

I doubt that I will buy it. I am not doing much carving any more. Many other toys needed first.


----------



## mojapitt

I have a lathe, but would have to buy a duplicator. Got lots of great tips from Charles.


----------



## mojapitt

Starting the day with bacon and eggs. It's a great day.


----------



## boxcarmarty

You could make a duplicator, I'll get ya pics of my Delta after the auction, gotta run…..


----------



## Gene01

Couldn't stand the suspense. Had to see if my sticks were going to cooperate. 
Took the clamps off and …. eureka!!! The bowed ones are 99% flat. Where they laid on those melamine coated slabs were still wet. So, they were flipped and re-clamped. 
I'm a happy boy, about now. Monday, they'll meet the sander and get ebonized. By Wednesday, they'll be back in the clamps. Tho, this time, with glue.


----------



## mojapitt

Whatcha think of these


----------



## bandit571

Kind of skimpy, on the yard sales, today…..spent a bit..









For this plastic case..









That just happened to be full..









Might be worth the $10?


----------



## bandit571

Spent almost that much..on a package of knobs, and some nail-on feet protectors for the Chest of Drawers…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I like the sinks Monte.


----------



## CFrye

Monte, what's not to like about hammered copper, curly figure and live edge!?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have a lathe, but would have to buy a duplicator. Got lots of great tips from Charles.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I have never needed a duplicator just dial calipers or outside calipers and a good drawing. 


> Whatcha think of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I love them Monte

I told my wife I can turn a nice sink for her anytime but she always declines. They are not to hard to make and using clear epoxy around the inside and the piping area it will never leak. The wood would have to be around 12" thick and 20" around but I can do that and out of any woods to even glue some up for contrast.


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't make the sinks. They are at the business that I made desktops for. It's 3" thick walnut.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Lots of money spent at the auction today, nothin' to declare. I blame the wife…..


----------



## mojapitt

If she's happy it's all good Marty


----------



## boxcarmarty

I brought home closet systems for three closets, a freezer, large wind chime, and two boxes of party supplies, just to name a few…..


----------



## DonBroussard

I went to an estate sale yesterday and today, and picked up a vintage Sansui 1000A receiver, and a pharmaceutical balance from a late pharmacist's estate. Pretty nice pickups, I must say. Nannette bought a piggy bank. We paid $2 for it, but there was $0.68 in the bank, so it only cost us $1.32. No rusty gold to be found.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Oh, I did manage to get somethin' fer myself…..


----------



## mojapitt

Doesn't look like a tool?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I bet he could use it as a hammer….


----------



## boxcarmarty

It's a tool for flattening pigs…..


----------



## mojapitt

> It s a tool for flattening pigs…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


I really want to party with you


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I have made a couple of hammered copper sinks. Stretched from a flat sheet of copper and hammered by hand. The first sucked but the next couple went quick. I would say buy a premade one hammering one out takes about 14 hours of heating and beating then the cleaning and polishing really sucks. It's itchy then you turn green. But the wood surround really looks great.

Auction purchase tonight was a Wagner flexio turbine sprayer for $25. I will be painting my garage with it to test it out.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw went down for the count tonight…..going to tear it down and see what happened…..motor has stalled out, even without the belt on the pulley…..


----------



## bandit571

Tear down…Both thrust bearings need to be unfroze…Took the belt all the way off, both pulleys…still had to hand start to motor.

PB Blaster to loosen things up. Finally got things to spin….just the motor….Hooked the belt up onto the pulleys, and hand started the spin….came right up to speed….got an old file, and while the drive wheel was spinning ( no blade…no covers) gave the drive pulley and drive wheel a little clean up….got rid of a lot of vibration.

Scraped the surface of the drive wheel as it was spinning around….cleaned a lot of crud off.

Going to bring an air compressor to the shop, tomorrow….and blow EVERYTHING clean. Will try to add the new tires..IF I get the time. WD40 and PBlaster was used quite a bit….needed an impact driver to remove the lower thrust bearing…..got it to where it will spin nicely. May try a 3/8" blade tomorrow..IF I can get the motor to settle down.

I WAS trying to cut a few drawer sides….got them cut to 14" long, but needed the width re-sized….Nope, not tonight….Try again tomorrow, I hope….Goodnight, Gracie..


----------



## bandit571

morning, twerps and perps…


----------



## Gene01

Mornin'. 
Looks like a nice day in store. 65* now might get to 80* later.


----------



## mojapitt

58° here now, they claim we will be 80° today.


----------



## firefighterontheside

84° here today, but we will take that for August in stl.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy nice video on the tools. Are the machinist style squares any good?
> 
> - diverlloyd


I have them here, but I haven't tested them yet. For a machinist's square, I need to do a more comprehensive test that just mark-flip-mark, I think. I'll let you know.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> One of my former band members sent me this picture from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Oh, we're definitely going to need some sort of YouTube video to verify this one…


----------



## StumpyNubs

So, my wisdom teeth are out. Turns out the oral surgeon is a woodworker. I remember him asking me advice on buying a drum sander while he was sticking an IV in my arm (in several attempts to find a vein that would have been a lot less fun if I wasn't already inhaling nitrous.) Next thing I knew he was finishing up the stitches. I said, "I thought I was supposed to be sleeping through this, when's the anesthesia going to kick in?" The nurse said "we're done." It's amazing how fast an couple of hours can fly by when you're on drugs.

Speaking of drugs, I've had almost no pain. I can't figure out why. They had to do some serious bone chipping in my lower jaw. It's still bleeding a little bit after 2-1/2 days, but no pain. I haven't had to take those opioids they gave me at all, not even an asprin. This is very strange, because I had one wisdom tooth removed several years ago, and I was miserable for days. I can't understand why it doesn't hurt this time, when I had THREE removed, one of which was severely impacted.

I'm still going to milk it for another day, tough. I fake a moan every time I want something, and the wife comes running.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi all,

I've been a little preoccupied listening the 18 disk unabridged audio book version of Dune. I read it a few decades ago and liked it a lot, and I really enjoyed this audio version. Great story… Kind of like a morph of Star Wars and Tolkein.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Better than the movie, I assume…..


----------



## mojapitt

I didn't think the movie was very good. I did like the book.


----------



## ssnvet

The movie was horrible, though Sting was a good pick for the pshyco nephew of the evil Baron.

The mini-series was much better… but it's hard to compress a 1,000 page plus story into film.

The audio book was more like radio theater with some music and sound effects and a cast of voice actors. I really enjoyed it.

With any of these stories that have imagined worlds with strange names and languages, I like hearing the words pronounced on the audio versions… I find it hard to remember character and place names that I can't pronounce


----------



## ssnvet

Speakers and Bluetooth amp board arrived for daughter number 2's boom box… time to dive into another project.


----------



## mojapitt

Always good to have a project lined up Matt. Although I figure that it would take about 28 days straight without sleeping to catch up on mine. I really need Randy to move here.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks stumpy.


----------



## bandit571

Took both Craig and I to install that new tire on the bandsaw…
Will try to get the bandsaw back together in a bit, using a 3/8" wide blade. Unless the top tire breaks, it is staying put….that was way too much fun..

Might try to do a little work, later?


----------



## GaryC

Glad you enjoyed the tire change, Bandit. Hope the rest goes well


----------



## bandit571

> Glad you enjoyed the tire change, Bandit. Hope the rest goes well
> 
> - Gary


Enjoyed would not be my choice of words….but, thank you for the parts.


----------



## StumpyNubs

A guy calls me out on Instagram because he's not getting the results on his first cut with a saw blade I recommended in a video. I'm looking at the photo and he's using a different blade, a different type of tool (track saw, not table saw) and on a different application (to crosscut veneered plywood). Guess it's my fault the blade I didn't recommend isn't working for him. And who crosscuts veneered plywood with a 40-tooth combo blade and gets surprised over chip-out? That's somehow my fault too, I suppose…

Gotta love the internet, where one idiot in a workshop can publicly attack someone's reputation from his keyboard without consequences…


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, I don't envy your position. You have to try to point out mistakes without making your followers feel stupid. I say we put Sue and Bandit in charge of your complaint department.


----------



## StumpyNubs

What people don't understand is how much happier they would be if they took a few minutes to make sure they are using the right tool, or using it properly, before dismissing and publicly denouncing an entire brand over their own stupidity. If he'd just stop being so quick to call everything "a piece of sh*t" and instead take a minute to read the stinking directions, he might get the results he's actually looking for!


----------



## mojapitt

They want cheap products that are perfect for everything because they are too lazy to learn protocols and change tools. They also rarely make significant pieces because of their laziness and blame tools and instructors for their failures.


----------



## StumpyNubs

It's not just the cheap tool guys. This idiot bought a $70 saw blade, hardly a cheap tool. The problem is he bought the WRONG one for the job. So he publicly condemns the entire brand, and me for working with them. In doing so he is missing the chance to actually get the CORRECT blade, which I know very well he would enjoy immensely. But he's too quick to yell and complain, and would never consider that he could, possibly be a tiny bit wrong.

I see it every day. Charles has seen it even more than I have. It's just how folks are. The problem is, instead of being just a small voice complaining to a few friends like in the old days, the internet makes it possible for one blowhard to besmirch and mislead a lot of people. The damage is easy to cause, difficult to repair, and there are no consequences.


----------



## mojapitt

If it helps, I tell everyone how wonderful the blade is I got from you.


----------



## mojapitt

The internet allows stupid people a platform to speak. They should save it for the bar.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> If it helps, I tell everyone how wonderful the blade is I got from you.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That's because you haven't tried to rip 8/4 paduk with it. You realize it's a fine finish, crosscut blade, not a heavy duty rip blade.

This guy took a 40 tooth combination blade, put it in an under-powered track saw, and tried to crosscut 1-1/2 thick Baltic birch plywood. He wonders why it's hard to push through all those layers of hardwood, and why he gets splinters when the blade exits the edge of the sheets. It's a 40 tooth combo blade! Evidently the guy has never heard of a 60 tooth plywood blade. But that's my fault. And it clearly means every one of the blades that company makes are crap…


----------



## mojapitt

I don't get many paduk trees in these parts.


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw now has a "Starter" 









I place that wire cup on a pulley..









Spin the pulley up to speed, and turn the motor on….
Cuts being made,,









These are easier to do on that bandsaw….as for the pins..









Rather olde school…..









Then chop all the waste out….


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all!

@Stumpy glad your recovery is going well  that surgery is how I found out I'm allergic to sulfa drugs!

Spent most of the weekend in the car. Visited family yesterday and today drove around getting the car fixed, and started looking for our next vehicle. Dad always said it is better to look before it is necessary.

Finished my most recent small project tonight


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - bandit571


If I may ask, why do you use such a steep angle for your pins?


----------



## bandit571

Habit….used a 1/2" dovetail bit to set the angles. Actually kind of "fat" 









Pins….









Tails…









Seems to need a little clean up…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Those have to be near 30-degree angles. Never saw a dovetail bit that steep. But I sort of like the triangular shape, especially since you space the tails and pins more or less evenly. In fact, I would make the tails a bit narrower so the triangular shapes are the same size when viewed from that side. I think that would be a nice look.


----------



## bandit571

BTDT..









Corner details…









Seems to work ok for drawers…


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a complaint about my pizza… Where's Susan??? I demand justice…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Been a busy day, unfortunately not in the shop…..


----------



## GaryC

So, Bandit…. I may have missed something. Is the capacitor shot? Why do you need to start it?


----------



## mojapitt

Got brats cooking over mesquite charcoal if anyone wants to stop by.


----------



## bandit571

Seems to be a "bind" of some sort in the drive "shaft". Motor needs help to get things spinning along. not sure if it is a bearing problem, or just needs lube.

Giving the thumb a rest from that splint….still hurts. Find out more on Tuesday….


----------



## firefighterontheside

I read that as brats and not bratwurst. Oops.


----------



## Gene01

Jokes about brats are the wurst.
We just polished off 4 with red cabbage and Vidalia onions sauteed in butter. Ummmmm, good.
Phyl bought some jalapeno mustard. Can't say there's a big difference from regular mustard. 
She had made oatmeal cookies using Coaches steel cut oats and Ghirardelli chocolate chips for dessert. 
I'm stuffed.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. It's raining.


----------



## mojapitt

Sure wish we were raining.

Back to the rat race


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Monte.

Morning all!


----------



## bandit571

Ummmm…Monday…about says it all..morning, People.


----------



## Gene01

Son and DIL headed back to Tucson this AM. Gotta get back to shop cleaning.


----------



## ssnvet

Morning peeps…

Sir Stumps-A-Lot… Stephen Covey encourages people to focus their attention on the things they have control over (picture a circle) and the things they have influence over (picture a larger concentric circle) and to not waste their energy and time with things outside of those two circles… haters gonna hate and ya can't fix stupid. Just keep on keepin on and respond with polite facts. Fewer people heed to the daily irrational rantings of fools than you might fear.

That said, I've been very happy with my Freud Fusion (40 tooth Hi ATB) for daily use and a Freud 24 tooth glue linerip blade for long rips on a pile of boards….. but I need an economical flat bottom blade for joinery… any recommendations out there? I'd like to keep the expense <$75 (<$50 would be even better)


----------



## Gene01

I've not tried it yet, but a less expensive blade option would be Skil saw blades. They're a bit thinner, which means easier cutting for the lesser powered saws. Most have standard holes and tooth configurations. 
In reality, I seldom need the depth of cut afforded by a 10" blade.
And….They're cheap.


----------



## mojapitt

I realize that it harder on my saws, but I use finish blades for everything. Less tear out. Especially for BKP


----------



## ssnvet

I've mounted smaller blades in my TS and that may be an option…

What I'm looking for is a blade that is good for cutting tenon shoulders and cheeks, that allows me to cut to the line without leaving a "bat ears" profile.

I know Forrest offers a version of their Wood Worker blade, but that's more $ than I can justify for my hobby shop.


----------



## Gene01

Most rip blades, including those for a circular saw, have a flat topped geometry. No bat ears.


----------



## GaryC

nah…they're inexpensive…YOU'RE cheap


----------



## Gene01

> nah…they re inexpensive…YOU RE cheap
> 
> - Gary


No denying that.


----------



## mojapitt

I come from a long line of cheapskates. I have to prove to myself constantly that spending the extra money is worth it.


----------



## mojapitt

Need more prayers from the group. Charles mother-in-law and aunt passed away within 36 hours of each other. More trying times for our friends.


----------



## diverlloyd

Condolences to Charles.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> What I m looking for is a blade that is good for cutting tenon shoulders and cheeks, that allows me to cut to the line without leaving a "bat ears" profile.
> - Mainiac Matt





> Most rip blades, including those for a circular saw, have a flat topped geometry. No bat ears.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gotta disagree with you on that one, Gene. While most rip blades do have the occasional tooth filed flat to clean up the kerf, more and more of them still have an ATB geometry on other teeth that leave a form of "bat ears". It has to do with getting a cleaner, "glue-line" type finish on the through cuts. True flat kerf blades are hard to find. If you look at the Amazon reviews of those that claim to leave a flat kerf, that isn't always the case in reality.

The Freud Industrial LM72R10 heavy duty rip blade leaves a true flat bottom kerf for just over $60. That's not terribly cheap, but the quality is excellent and it is good for ripping thick hardwood as well as flat non-through cuts. It also has teeth that cam be sharpened many times. You can also get the thin-kerf version (LU87RO10) for around $40. I've never used that one because I like the convenience of a full 1/8" kerf for joinery. (The thin kerf one says it leaves a flat kerf, but I've never tested it.)

I've also recommend the Amana 610240 blade for flat kerf, non-through cuts. And it does a great job, but it's $90.

This past spring, though, I discovered Ridge Carbide blades. They are more expensive, but very, very impressive. I put them on the same level as Forrest. (They do cost less that Forrest for the same quality.) I'm not sure if my TS2000 leaves a flat kerf. I don't think so. I emailed the owner of the company to see what he has in a flat grind. Of course, that's going to be a more expensive blade than you said was in your budget, likely around $100.

My advice is to get the absolute best blade you can afford. It's hard to "justify" a lot of expenses in a hobby shop, but a high end saw blade will save you a lot of extra planing and sanding to clean up otherwise imperfect cuts, and it's likely to be a one-time purchase in a hobby environment (Ridge Carbide says you can sharpen their blades more than 20 times, so you're looking at decades of life. Even the less expensive Freud Industrial will give you a long life span.)

So, my budget recommendation is the Freud Industrial. My one-time purchase recommendation is a Ridge Carbide (or a Forrest, though I see no reason for their added price).


----------



## StumpyNubs

We did a video some time ago comparing some premium saw blades. (This was before I discovered Ridge Carbide.) In it is a segment about flat-kerf blades, which featured the Amana and the Freud I mentioned. You can skip ahead to the 4:20 point in the video for that part.





View on YouTube


----------



## mojapitt

The TS2000 says it's a flat bottom Kerf.


----------



## CharlesNeil

thanks for the prayers and condolences

I have ran these for 20 years .. love them http://www.fstoolcorp.com/Products/Saw%20Blades.aspx


----------



## StumpyNubs

*More about "flat kerf blades"-*

Many blades have 4 ATB teeth, followed by a flat raker tooth to clean up the bottom of the cut. They sometimes call these "flat kerf" blades, but that's not really the case. I mean, the kerf WILL be flat, but you will also have "bat ears". This is because the flat tooth is filed about .010-.015 LOWER than the ATB teeth, so the corners of the ATB teeth stick out a bit farther, in an effort to make cleaner crosscuts. (You see this on most combination blades.) These blades are not very good for joinery that requires a clean, flat and square bottom to the kerf, no matter what the manufacturer claims about his "flat grind".

I checked with Ridge Carbide, and their TS2000 blade (that's their most popular combo blade) has raker teeth that are filed much closer to the ATB teeth, just .005 lower. So the "bat ear" effect is barely noticeable. However, they also make a finger joint blade that leaves a true flat kerf for $100. If you plan to use it a lot for this type of joinery, I'd invest in that one. But, it seems to me that this is going to be for just occasional use in your shop, and if that's the case, I would say get the less expensive Freud.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> thanks for the prayers and condolences
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Losing two family members so close together is especially terrible. I can't imagine how difficult that must be. I wish you and your family all the best in this very trying time.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm so cheap I used hard maple pallet runners for the legs on my outfeed/assembly table.

Stumpy, love the webpage,been watching the videos and reading the articles and eating them up.

Also been a lurker on the Stumpy Nubs topic for awhile now, but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in regarding being cheap.

I'm blessed that Quinn Saw is in my town. I plan on visiting them for blades in the future.


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Mike, come back and sit a spell


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, love the webpage,been watching the videos and reading the articles and eating them up.
> 
> Also been a lurker on the Stumpy Nubs topic for awhile now, but thought I d throw my 2 cents in regarding being cheap.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Thanks for the kind words. Come back and chat anytime. This is an open thread where you will make some new friends, for sure!


----------



## CFrye

Heartbreaking news, Charles. You, and the rest of the family, are in our prayers.


----------



## bandit571

Need info on the starting capacito for that bandsaw….thinking I might go ahead and replace it…...better than spending $$$ on a new motor….

Was in the are today, decided to pick up a few Maple boards today….3 boards, 1×8 x 9' long….one has some spalt going on. Looking like there will be enough for a drawer front, and all the drawer sides…hmm, wonder where to put that spalted section…..

Giving the thumb a say's rest from that plastic splint…..was hurting more with it on.. Find out tomorrow what he intends to do with it…for now, I might just wrap it up with tape….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sorry for your losses Charles.

Welcome over here Mike. I met Mike on another thread a few weeks ago, then discovered he live just south of my firehouse. Consequently, I'm meeting up with Mike on Friday.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

SHHHH, don't tell them that!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m meeting up with Mike on Friday.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Take his photo so he has something for the avatar


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm working on that….Too many bad ideas to put anything there yet. And I don't have a fancy logo like you.


----------



## mojapitt

You can be creative with the avatar as long as it's not offensive. Like the Washington Redskins logo (spoken from a Cowboys fan).


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Oh I know, just tongue in cheek. I'll come up with something. Or my wife the designer might be conscripted to create something.


----------



## DS

I would be offended by the Cowboys' logo…

I root for the AZ Cardinals and whoever is playing the Cowboys. 
Just sayin' :-D


----------



## mojapitt

I am not exactly a hardcore follower. Some times I watch as many as 1 game a season. Depends on the weather outside.


----------



## TaySC

Hey guys! I stumbled onto this thread and figured I would see what all the chatter was about.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Hey guys! I stumbled onto this thread and figured I would see what all the chatter was about.
> 
> - TaySC


Talk about anything you like. It's the only woodworking thread that holds "family reunions" every year, so I'm pretty sure you'll make some new friends


----------



## mojapitt

Come in Tay. Just don't insult the Detroit Redwings


----------



## TaySC

Thanks stumpy. Recently watched your buying used handplanes video and have been on ebay bidding on some. I finally won a Sargent 409 that should be here within the next day or two. It isn't in real bad shape, but I'm excited to tear it apart and learn more about cleaning and getting it working right.


----------



## TaySC

> Come in Tay. Just don t insult the Detroit Redwings
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'm a college football and college baseball guy (USC gamecocks), but not big into hockey, so you're safe with me.


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte you have me beat that is one more sports game then I watch a year.


----------



## Gene01

Stumpy, my Tenryu rip blades are true FTG. Not a fan of those red blades….at all. 
My dado set from Tenryu had to be re-ground for flat tops, though.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Gene is an Anti-Freudite.
I, like Matt, have good luck with them. I have a WW1 that didn't impress me at all.
Welcome Tay.
Don't insult my Cardinals or Blues. The Rams…...do your worst.


----------



## mudflap4869

I do not support any pro sport. Not one true positive role model for our children in more than 50 years. Hero worship should be reserved for a true hero, not some overpaid prima dona who constantly sets a bad example.
End of rant.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do you move a 625 lb bandsaw? I'm bidding on one.
I'm also bidding on two big table saws, a jointer, some routers, a worm drive saw.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Very carefully….


----------



## firefighterontheside

How did I know that would be the next comment, no matter who it was from.


----------



## mojapitt

If the seat on a stool is 24" high, how high should a footrest be?


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill golf balls. Wife's uncle was telling me about how they use them to move machinery. You need a good floor though.


----------



## GaryC

Bill, tractor works


----------



## mojapitt

I would have Randy come move it


----------



## bandit571

For Stumpy:









Since he wanted to see smaller pins…..

Planks were only 8footers…









This was rather plain. Managed to get two out of three to the shop…..one at a time. 
Having a "cold one" right now….might have earned it today…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> Gene is an Anti-Freudite.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Whew, just when you think you know somebody…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> How do you move a 625 lb bandsaw?
> - firefighterontheside


Is this a Bridgewood???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Stumpy, what's yer thoughts on using 7 1/4'' on yer tablesaw for cutting a flat kerf at a cheaper price???


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hope ya stick around Mike, the last Mike we had wondered off into the frozen tundra…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> If the seat on a stool is 24" high, how high should a footrest be?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


About 23 inches, and the headrest at 25 inches…..


----------



## Gene01

> Gene is an Anti-Freudite.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Whew, just when you think you know somebody…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


It could be just my saws, my set ups or, my techniques or, lack thereof. Whatever, they don't perform well for me.


----------



## Gene01

Eddie's son is requesting our help in disposing of his tools.
http://lumberjocks.com/toeachhisown/blog/111281


----------



## firefighterontheside

> How do you move a 625 lb bandsaw?
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Is this a Bridgewood???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Grizzly


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'd sure help if I could, but not sure I can do anything from St. Louis.
Perhaps our other southern boys can help out. Perhaps Caleb can send us some photos and we could write up descriptions for craigslist posts and suggest prices.


----------



## mojapitt

I am of no value this far away. I am sure that there's many things that I would pick up though if I could.


----------



## mojapitt

That's a nice bandsaw.


----------



## firefighterontheside

So far, not too many bids on it. It says it needs new tires, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## Momcanfixit

So I had heard about Eddie's passing and I couldn't bring myself to read about it until tonight. Great video posted. He was memorable guy with a big heart.

I really have to get over myself and post more often. I miss you guys. I blame the clothespins!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I blame the sawstop.


----------



## mojapitt

I blame Marty


----------



## Momcanfixit

I love my Sawstop!


----------



## firefighterontheside

See….


----------



## DonBroussard

I'll get in touch with Eddie's son to help out with that unenviable task. I might take a ride later this week.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Really really love my sawstop. The blade guard is easy to install and take off, blades and cartridges are easy to install. Reminds me of the Dell computers - blue cord in blue plug etc. The mobile stand is fantastic - has a hydraulic lift, I can move that sucker anywhere in the shop very easily. And when I turn it on, the does a deep purr rather than the agonizing screech of my old contractor saw. I have absolutely nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Don - I wish I were closer…. thank you for posting such a nice tribute to him.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good, thanks Don. If it would help, send me pictures and I can write CL ads for some items.


----------



## bandit571

Another reason NOT to work in the shop on Mondays…...Sitting at the bench, chopping dovetails…and a TIA pays a visit…..just sat on the shop stool…and watch the shop spin around…...hate when that happens…

Time to say…"Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## rhybeka

@Bill Whit has one of those - I can ask him when I go back how he moved it. I didn't make it yesterday as there was too much to be done at home.

Morning All. at work with little to no water in the building. waiting to see if they get it back functional or if I should be going home


----------



## ssnvet

Howdy peeps…

Welcome aboard to Tay and Mike (Sir Mike the Avatarless :^P )...

I can just imagine 74 sneaking out in to the garage and whispering "purr to me my true love" to her new SawStop :^P

I'm pretty much with Mudflap on the pro-sports thing…. Earnest Hemingway once said "Auto racing, bullfighting, and mountain climbing are the only real sports-all others are games" Though I would add boxing to that list.

So I picked an 8/4×9 board out of my White Oak stash and set about truing it up. Too wide for the jointer, so I had to get creative on the bench with hand planes. Once I got the teeter-totter out of it I sent it through the planer, and after multiple passes and flips I discovered….. the board isn't White Oak…. it's Ash. It's pretty enough, but I need a White Oak board with ray fleck to match the White Oak plywood I'm using.

By then it was too dark to rummage around in the barn, so I shifted gears to my daughters speaker build and yanked 4 weathered Mahogany deck board cut offs from my basement lumber rack. I am so loving the PM jointer, as it's a total no-brainer. Run the boards through it and they come out flat… done. No chicken bones or ritual chants required like my old jointer…. A couple passes through the planer and I got them in the cauls and clamps for use on the 7" wide sides & ends.

My wife and I are counting down to Sept. 5th (first day of school), as it is "the most wonderful time of the year"

Have a great day folks….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.
Thanks Beka.
Matt, for me that would be Thursday.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's Tuesday


----------



## GaryC

I told William about eddie's on last night. He said he would check in with them this morning


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, we no longer build "rustic" furniture. It's now "Modern Organic" because Millennials don't like the term rustic.


----------



## Gene01

Schools in AZ have been in session for about two weeks. The major change for us old guys is navigating the three school zones on the way to the hardware store….and back.

Matt, it only takes me a week to get boards flat. Actually, I use a planer sled. My old 6" Crapsman isn't ideal for that job. As soon as I can figure out a way to get rid of it, it'll be gone. Have a new 4" that works off my Shopsmith. Big enough for edges. Don't really need it, either…..Since I got rid of that red rip blade.


----------



## Gene01

> By the way, we no longer build "rustic" furniture. It s now "Modern Organic" because Millennials don t like the term rustic.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Now, that's funny.


----------



## DonBroussard

As you read this, William is headed to Eddie's shop to help the family with inventory and pricing. He and I will talk this afternoon, and if he doesn't get through the whole shop, I'll head there tomorrow to finish up. I plan to take pictures and reach out for help writing For Sale ads as needed. There is some urgency since Eddie's son Caleb has to catch a plane Thursday morning to go back to his Navy life.

Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## mojapitt

I would have to believe that William will be very sad walking through that shop.


----------



## bandit571

Morning…..at least the Puppy Alarm Clock says it is….


----------



## Gene01

> I would have to believe that William will be very sad walking through that shop.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So true.


----------



## ssnvet

Had a small victory last night in that we "negotiated" terms for selling the teen mobile to daughter #1 (she's getting a very good deal). Since she's now Miss 18 and wants to be independent, we figured it would be good for her to learn about footing the bills that go along with independence…. so she's also going to have to pay for her own insurance. :^)


----------



## mojapitt

Yes Matt, that's essential to learning about the real world.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will be glad to do that Don. I have the same drum sander as eddie, so I know something about that.

Monte, what lacquer do you spray? All I can find easily is "brushing lacquer". Planning to thin it and use it.


----------



## mojapitt

You have to go to a paint supply store. Not Menards, Lowe's, HD, Ace, etc. Mine is Gemcoat. Specifically for spraying. I have tried spraying "brushing" lacquer. Didn't work for sour owl sh*t.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy, what s yer thoughts on using 7 1/4 on yer tablesaw for cutting a flat kerf at a cheaper price???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If you can find one that leaves a flat kerf, I suppose the only issue would be those blades are pretty thin, so it would take a lot of passes to nibble out a dado or groove. But if you're using it to double-cut tenons or rabbets, I could see it.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I don't plan on wandering out into any tundras, although the cooler temps might be welcome…
I may remain Sir Mike the Avatarless, I like that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I called Sherwin williams and they were less than useless.
Gonna plan to thin the lacquer about 30% and test it.


----------



## mojapitt

I deal with Diamond Vogel here. Our Sherwin Williams isn't very friendly for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Our hospital has a contract with Diamond Vogel so I get a discount there. Maybe the city has one with a store there?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never heard of diamond vogel. Sherwin williams is plenty nice, but they don't know anything about their own products.


----------



## mojapitt

I think Pittsburgh Paint sells it also


----------



## bandit571

Thumb update: X-rays were great, thumb is cleared for "action" again…..still sore, but needs to go moving, had gone stiff from a month in the splints. Need to start flexing it.

Waiting on the Boss to get back home, then maybe a bit of shoptime?


----------



## bandit571

Back when I had that old Craftsman 113 tablesaw…when the dado set was out for sharpening, I would "stack" a few circular saw blades to cut dados. Just had to watch where the teeth lined up.


----------



## GaryC

Mike….this is just a friendly warning You may get away with no avatar but when Sandra catches up with you, she demands a photo tour of your shop. Sandra = woman with a gun


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I like guns… I think everybody ought to have at least 3


----------



## mojapitt

Mike, you can always post a casual picture of yourself. You can't be any worse looking than the rest of us.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I'm a bridge troll.  Not really. Just don't have anything yet to post. I'll throw something on there eventually
Maybe a Sir Mike the Avatarless avatar


----------



## firefighterontheside

I will take a picture of Mike on Friday and text it to him. Then he won't have any excuse for not having a picture to put up.


----------



## DS

Well, Mike, let me say welcome to LJ's

Here is something you can use for your avatar, if you want…


----------



## Mike_in_STL

You forgot the Sir


----------



## mojapitt

Or you can use something from the movie Avatar. Then you'll have an Avatar avatar.


----------



## ssnvet

> I like guns… I think everybody ought to have at least 3
> - MikeinSTL


Sorry my friend, but 3 is nowhere near enough.

Kind of a big deal for 74 to pack heat (aka Sandra… but you'll have to ask her about the meaning) as she lives up in Canukada land :^)

I did pick up a great quote from the Dune book…. One of the good guy's soldiers is bemoaning the fact that all of their allies have stabbed them in the back and betrayed them and cries "the injustice of it all". And the good guy (Duke Leto) cuts him off and says…

*"we'll not cry injustice, so long as we have arms and the ability to use them"*

Definitely my kind of guy!


----------



## rhybeka

I have an internal interview on Thursday! Surprised the crud out of me!

think I'm finally going to get to file down that busted screw I've got on my TS fence tonight - if it's not too hot.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

not enough, but it's a start!

Hey, what's that on the left there?


----------



## DonBroussard

Welcome to the new guys. Have we scheduled their initiation yet?

Sir Charles-Sorry to hear of the recent family losses. Praying for comfort to the family.


----------



## mudflap4869

Hey Mike. Welcome to the madhouse. If you can figure out what that thing is, you get to feed and care for it. Bill *does* hang out with some strange specimens.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't remember Bill collecting specimens


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Oh, it hasn't missed a meal in a long time. Wouldn't hurt it if it did…


----------



## ArlinEastman

Well today Rkassmeyer who is here also came to my house to think of things for next years get together and here is what we came up with we need to do or have.

Anymore ideas or suggestions would be great since we still have 9 months to get it done

Activities

1. College World Series… We drop people off and pick them up when they call.
2. Horseshoes and Cornhole/Beanbag toss
3. Walking the 100 wooded acres and watching the deer, turkeys, racoones, and enjoying a picnic while out with your significant other.
4. Teaching Turning and how the tools are used.
5. Tool/Wood exchange

Portapottie
Our 3 picnic tables and more plastic tables and chairs
Grilling local foods like fresh Corn (it will be close to the time it is ripe) Also Bob had an idea of local Runza which has the sandwich called the same and the business is only in Nebraska and Iowa, Angus beef hamburgers, and maybe in the morning for our first Breakfast together having some of our fresh eggs from our farm which non GMO and free ranged our chickens also potatoes and sausage links.

I can open up my new shop and push the tools to the side for people to put cots in there to sleep in. It will have Air Con and Heating (The company is bringing the building materials tomorrow and setting it up the next 3 days with concrete floors).

Any other ideas please post them here for others to see and send me a PM also so I do not miss the post.

I also forgot that those who have saw mills I will or should have a few Black Walnut trees cut down and 20 to 30 Red Ceder trees as well so you can take it home to cut up and use. If you come afew days earlier it would help in the cutting and maybe even cut a lot more ceder trees since we have a lot of 8" to 16" Ceder trees


----------



## ArlinEastman

> !
> 
> - rhybeka


If the wood does not matter then chisel out around it and get a vise grips which will get it out for sure.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I just heard from a lady who wants a bar, a wall shelf unit and a big farm table in less than 2 months. I'm not sure about that.


----------



## mojapitt

Long time before then Arlin. But I am sure a couple of us can wander in early.


----------



## ssnvet

> I don t remember Bill collecting specimens
> - Monte Pittman


I think he gave it up after learning of your stool sample collection :^o


----------



## mojapitt

It depends on the complexity of the project Bill. The more creative, the more time. The farmhouse table can vary greatly and normally they want a bench with it.

On a personal note, does anyone like sitting on benches?


----------



## mojapitt

If she wants the entire bar, that can have it's own challenges. Storage, refrigerator compartment, wine racks with glass holders.

I only mention this stuff so you ask questions before the quote. They try to sneak things in on you.


----------



## firefighterontheside

The bar apparently has tin panels and a stainless top, so thats stuff I don't have to make. I will be bending your ear about the table Monte. Also she mentioned live edge tops for the bar, which I have walnut, white oak, pecan and sweet gum.


----------



## mojapitt

You have sweet gum? How is it to work with?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have no idea Monte. We cut it at Andy's last year and I haven't used any yet, but it's ready to be used. I'm currently trying to find a place that might have a wide planer. How do you handle your wide stuff for tables.


----------



## diverlloyd

Matt sept 5th the kids around here started the 21-28 of July.


----------



## mojapitt

Right now it's the big Bosch sander. But this fall I am putting together a router planer.


----------



## mojapitt

School starts here next week


----------



## GaryC

For Arlins whing ding…. Get HAM AND Monte with their guitars . Have a square dance with Marty calling it. Oklahoma muddy flap can judge.


----------



## mojapitt

I haven't played guitar in 17 years. Doubt it would be pretty.


----------



## GaryC

Neither would the dance if it was any of us doing the dancing


----------



## mojapitt

Point taken


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't dance…no matter how well or poorly Monte plays.


----------



## GaryC

Nor do I…but, this was a joke….


----------



## TaySC

Good afternoon everyone.

DID SOMEBODY SAY BACON???


----------



## mojapitt

If Marty is supplying the drinks, we may all be dancing


----------



## mojapitt

Drinks are on Tay


----------



## TaySC

I'm from the South. ... drinks might mean sweet tea! LOL


----------



## firefighterontheside

You do have the best sweet tea…


----------



## TaySC

The secret is lots of sugar.


----------



## mojapitt

I do like sweet tea


----------



## mojapitt

Although because of my current body mass index, I can only have non-sugar sweet tea.


----------



## Gene01

Supposed to be no sugar at all, for me. My diabetic diet rules it out. But I cheat every now and then. Maple syrup, ice cream, an occasional peanut butter cup. But, no added sugar to anything. Never did sugar tea or coffee. 
Used to make a sandwich with butter, tomato and loads of sugar. Always put sugar on breakfast cereal. Ate a lot of sugar.
Them days are gone.


----------



## GaryC

Brusso has a 15% sale for the next days. Online only


----------



## bandit571

Supper Break….Meatloaf and smashed taters….picking dried glue off the fingers..again….one drawer is in the clamps, all glued up…..might see if #2 can be ready tonight….have a lot of ground to cover….

Film @ 2300 hrs….


----------



## bandit571

Teaser…









Have one drawer assembled, it is now glued up and sitting in a few clamps..









Second one needs a back and a bottom made..









Maybe later I can get it assembled and glued up?


----------



## TaySC

https://florencesc.craigslist.org/tls/d/lie-nielsen-tools-hand-planes/6264644526.html

Sure hope I'm not too late! Y'all send well wishes my way.


----------



## mojapitt

Most of you know I like to talk, but I am not blessed with Bandits ability to write blogs. So you all get my exclusive rants on trying to turn these 2 honeylocust slabs into a showpiece conference table 5' wide and 10' long.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good luck Tay. I hope you're not too late.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I haven't heard a rant yet.


----------



## Gene01

Big job, Monte. Your first Organic Modern?


----------



## mojapitt

The first rant was carrying these into the shop. Roughly 150 lbs each. They are 22"-27" wide each. Then they will have a river going down the center filled with local rock and gemstones. Then filled with epoxy.

This will require a couple phone calls to Charles before I am done.


----------



## mojapitt

This conference table is for the largest builder of luxury homes in the Northern Hills. It's the first piece their customers see. Needs to impress.


----------



## bandit571

Monte: go back to that Japanese video by I********************ani…...made a similar table top…..got the two slabs almost to match, then added a lot of Walnut butterflies to pull it together…

I think I am finally moving faster than the Speed of Randy…









First drawer is glued up, will have the second one glued when the clamps are available….but, not tonight.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to mention that I saw a big cypress tree down the other day. It was cut down and is just laying there. It must be 30" diameter at the base. I hope to find out who to talk to about it. Maybe I will have cypress slabs soon.


----------



## mojapitt

The base for it is industrial. My metal guy is making it. He expects the base to weigh 300-400 lbs.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, I have a couple cracks to deal with. Planning on butterflies. Haven't decided on maple, oak or walnut.


----------



## ssnvet

Hello again…

Got a couple os in the shop and the Bluetooth speakers are coming along nicely.

Re. Sweet tea… I had never had it till I was stationed in Charleston, then it became my favorite drink. Later when I transfered to the shipyard in NH, I ordered sweet tea and the waitress brought me a mug of hot water, a tea bag and a jar of suger :^o


----------



## mojapitt

Some things are just annoying


----------



## bandit571

Hate when that happens…....


----------



## StumpyNubs

> https://florencesc.craigslist.org/tls/d/lie-nielsen-tools-hand-planes/6264644526.html
> 
> Sure hope I m not too late! Y all send well wishes my way.
> 
> - TaySC


That has to be some wife selling her ex husband's tools. MAN is he going to be PO'd!


----------



## StumpyNubs

Mike has a face!


----------



## ArlinEastman

> The first rant was carrying these into the shop. Roughly 150 lbs each. They are 22"-27" wide each. Then they will have a river going down the center filled with local rock and gemstones. Then filled with epoxy.
> 
> This will require a couple phone calls to Charles before I am done.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I have a youtube video of a pro doing what you want to do. When I find it I will send you a link.


----------



## mojapitt

So did Tay get the tools? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Bill, I think I know where that tree is…

Stumpy, you like what you see?


----------



## rhybeka

> !
> 
> - rhybeka
> 
> If the wood does not matter then chisel out around it and get a vise grips which will get it out for sure.
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Debating on that, Arlin. it's the middle part of the fence sandwich so it will be covered by the outer piece. I'm just wondering if the screw is torqued in hard enough that all I'm going to do is break it no matter what I do?


----------



## rhybeka

btw - Morning all!

Good luck Monte! looking forward to seeing that one 

Those were some nice Lie-Nielsen!


----------



## Gene01

> The first rant was carrying these into the shop. Roughly 150 lbs each. They are 22"-27" wide each. Then they will have a river going down the center filled with local rock and gemstones. Then filled with epoxy.
> 
> This will require a couple phone calls to Charles before I am done.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


That will be a beautiful table. One similar is on my agenda, also. Mine will be mesquite and, I'll use tinted glass cut to follow the live edges. And, mine is just coffee table sized. 
A company called Stone Coat has some videos that you might find helpful.
Yours will be a very interesting project. The size will make your epoxy pour challenging, I'll bet.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, I was watching some videos last night. I suspect that I underestimated the amount of epoxy that I will use. Hoping around 5 gallons.

Good morning world


----------



## DonBroussard

Morning, all. I'm heading out to Monroe now to help with Eddie's shop stuff. William did an 11-hour shift yesterday going through the tools with tails. I'm going to go through the hand tools today. I'll ask the family if I can post items for sale here.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, I was watching some videos last night. I suspect that I underestimated the amount of epoxy that I will use. Hoping around 5 gallons.
> 
> Good morning world
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte, could you partially fill the center void? If you'd rout a recess on the bottom to accept a 3/4" thick piece(s), that would save some epoxy and make a secure, non leaking, bottom.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, that's actually the plan. I have a thin slab that I will trim the edges off and plane down to 3/4". Then it will be inset for the river bed. That will leave me with about 1-1/4" for rocks and gemstones.


----------



## mojapitt

I am already having frames made for coffee tables and small dining table.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, that s actually the plan. I have a thin slab that I will trim the edges off and plane down to 3/4". Then it will be inset for the river bed. That will leave me with about 1-1/4" for rocks and gemstones.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Great minds…....


----------



## firefighterontheside

Morning all.
It's hard to miss Mike. If you look where the pool used to be, the tree is laying down. It's easy to see since they knocked the building down.


----------



## mojapitt

One of the joys of this project is the smell. Anyone who has ever worked with this wood knows what a wonderful aroma it has.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

> Morning all.
> It s hard to miss Mike. If you look where the pool used to be, the tree is laying down. It s easy to see since they knocked the building down.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's the one! I'm interested to what they're going to do with that property. It's all flood plain, not really useful to build on.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Yeah, now that 141 floods, you'd have to raise the land so high it's not practical. I'd be happy if they just clean it up and not leave it a mess for decades. One thing that was brought up was ball fields, but planning and zoning apparently said no.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, Fellow Humans and Randy…..


----------



## ssnvet

> planning and zoning apparently said no.
> - firefighterontheside


If the gubment shut down the idea, it must have been a good one.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## mojapitt

Actual reason given here in similar situation;

We're afraid the children would enter the playing field when it's flooded.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Survival of the fittest.


----------



## diverlloyd

Bill maybe not the dumber people are pretty resilient.


----------



## ssnvet

> Actual reason given here in similar situation;
> 
> We re afraid the children would enter the playing field when it s flooded.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Change the sign and post a life gaurd :^p

I think that many of us have little appreciation for what ambulance chasers and the forever offended cost our society.

A friend of mine is Dutch and showed me pics of their trip to the homeland to visit family. The kids were at the coolest public pool I've ever seen. It had slides galore, diving boards, sprayers, fountains, islands…. you name it.

I mentioned to him that most public (and many private) pools in the states are ditching their diving boards for liability reasons, and he said that in the Netherlands, if your kid get's hurt on a playground or pool, you *can't *sue the municipality or business. The assumed reason for such accidents is that your weren't careful enough and that it's nobodies fault but your own.


----------



## Gene01

> Actual reason given here in similar situation;
> 
> We re afraid the children would enter the playing field when it s flooded.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Change the sign and post a life gaurd :^p
> 
> I think that many of us have little appreciation for what ambulance chasers and the forever offended cost our society.
> 
> A friend of mine is Dutch and showed me pics of their trip to the homeland to visit family. The kids were at the coolest public pool I ve ever seen. It had slides galore, diving boards, sprayers, fountains, islands…. you name it.
> 
> I mentioned to him that most public (and many private) pools in the states are ditching their diving boards for liability reasons, and he said that in the Netherlands, if your kid get s hurt on a playground or pool, you *can t *sue the municipality or business. The assumed reason for such accidents is that your weren t careful enough and that it s nobodies fault but your own.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Man, could we in the good old USA ever use common sense like that.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Liability lawsuits are the reason SawStop is on my no go list… Technology that breeds contempt for a tool.

Bill, I hope to what ever deity is out there that they clean the mess up. Sadly, part of what makes JeffCo so great is what also makes it bad. Little interference from the regulators…


----------



## Gene01

It's Gass that gets my contempt.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch was from PizzaHut….









One drawer awaiting a finish…









Second drawer is glued up and stashed out of the way..









Third drawer's front..









So…when I next go and hide in the shop, these will be cut and chopped….


----------



## Cricket

Eddie has been added to our in memoriam page now.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Good looking character on those boards.


----------



## firefighterontheside

True about Jeffco Mike, especially where I live…..almost in Washco. I have a washco phone number.

I just ordered 16 led tubes for the shop and basement. Our electric bill has been consistently lower since I replaced all other bulbs with led. This will complete the change over.


----------



## rhybeka

headache afternoon all… going to get some drugs and go see a woman about a car tonight…

@bill i'm going to do LED in my new shop - debating on which fixtures to put in though and how many I'll need. I think I'e got $200 budgeted for it.


----------



## mojapitt

Shop fixtures are pretty cheap now Beka.


----------



## ssnvet

I won't replace a working bulb with LED, but when they blow, I try to do it then.

I've got 12 60 watt BR65 size recessed lights in the basement shop ceiling that are on my hit list.

I payed extra for dim-able LEDs in the recessed lights in our family room and don't like them at all, as they only dim to about 50%


----------



## ssnvet

I'm "home alone" tonight and am hoping to make a big push on the BT speaker box build.

But I also want to go to the high school track and attempt to run a few laps. I need to get back in shape for hockey, as I'm back on the roster for fall session.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have old t12 fixtures, but these led's will fit in t12 or t8 fixtures. You re-wire it and remove the ballast. At least one of my fixtures has a bad ballast. I had a hard time taking out working incandescent myself, but I can use them in the chicken coop or give them to my parents.


----------



## rhybeka

Yay Matt!

I've only got two cheapie incandescent fixtures in the garage now so there's no loss there. trying to make sure I get the best light possible since I won't have another chance at it. I wish they were in the budget now but I'm not sure I'd want to install them now since they'd just get moved in a few months.


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, my shop LED lights are 4 footers that plug in. Real easy to move to new shop. Just get the screw in outlet for incandescent socket and go for it.


----------



## TaySC

> Hello again…
> 
> Got a couple os in the shop and the Bluetooth speakers are coming along nicely.
> 
> Re. Sweet tea… I had never had it till I was stationed in Charleston, then it became my favorite drink. Later when I transfered to the shipyard in NH, I ordered sweet tea and the waitress brought me a mug of hot water, a tea bag and a jar of suger :^o
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


When were you stationed in Charleston? I was stationed there twice.


----------



## mojapitt

Tay, did you get the tools?


----------



## TaySC

> https://florencesc.craigslist.org/tls/d/lie-nielsen-tools-hand-planes/6264644526.html
> 
> Sure hope I m not too late! Y all send well wishes my way.
> 
> - TaySC
> 
> That has to be some wife selling her ex husband s tools. MAN is he going to be PO d!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I was too late. :-(


----------



## TaySC

> So did Tay get the tools? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


No.

That's the only way I will be able to afford many LN tools. I got my hopes up for nothing, danggit.


----------



## Gene01

> https://florencesc.craigslist.org/tls/d/lie-nielsen-tools-hand-planes/6264644526.html
> 
> Sure hope I m not too late! Y all send well wishes my way.
> 
> - TaySC
> 
> That has to be some wife selling her ex husband s tools. MAN is he going to be PO d!
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> I was too late. :-(
> 
> - TaySC


Bummer.


----------



## TaySC

> I have old t12 fixtures, but these led s will fit in t12 or t8 fixtures. You re-wire it and remove the ballast. At least one of my fixtures has a bad ballast. I had a hard time taking out working incandescent myself, but I can use them in the chicken coop or give them to my parents.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


That's what I did in my 2 car garage shop.

I had a bad ballast that kept tripping a GFCI and I decided to just keep the old fixtures, rewire them and put in the new LED tubes. Very simple change that made a world of difference and I haven't tripped the GFCI since.


----------



## mojapitt

Bought a PT Cruiser because my truck was killing me on gas mileage. Lesson learned, when cruiser say table is empty, it's serious. Coasted into gas station.


----------



## TaySC

How much would this small Stanley 220 block plane be worth?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/any-buyers-left-out-there-/152658875450?hash=item238b2d943a:g:0ncAAOSw8GtZUufz


----------



## Gene01

IMO, you can find one for less. The last one I bought was $6.00.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I would say $15 at the most.


----------



## JL7

Hey all,

Pretty sure eddie would agree on on this, I wish everyone did:










RIP Heather, and God help our Country.

Have long time friends and co-workers coming out of the closet in support of our presidents actions. This is a deal breaker for me…........

Truely sorry for the disruption here….


----------



## firefighterontheside

Hi Jeff. I don't know what the solution is, but I agree with you and eddie.


----------



## Gene01

Sad day in Charlottesville.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> It s Gass that gets my contempt.
> 
> - Gene Howe


So, are you on board now that Gass isn't the owner anymore?


----------



## DonBroussard

Jeff-In 1991, for the race for Governor of Louisiana, we had to choose between David Duke, the KKK front man, and Edwin Edwards, the crook. Thank God Duke lost, or every citizen of Louisiana would have been painted with a racist brush.

So sad what happened in Charlottesville . . .RIP Heather.


----------



## DonBroussard

I made it home about 30 minutes ago. All of Eddie's hand tools (and he had a bunch of quality hand tools) are safe in the family's custody. There is a plethora of clamps, jigs, plans, fasteners and other inventory of sandpaper, glue, lumber are still in the shop. Eddie's son Caleb is keeping a Disston 42 handsaw, and is interested in getting a shadow box in which to display.

If any of you box builders or turners would be interested in helping out, Caleb asked about containers in which to put Eddie's cremains. I brought a few pieces of wood home (purple heart and walnut and oak (could be ash)) that I would be glad to mail to any people who want to build such a container. I have no idea of dimensions or volume needed but they asked about getting 3 containers. PM me if interested.

The family was VERY grateful to William and the LJ community for the support and well wishes. Thank you all for being you!

It was a very bittersweet day. It was very nice to help out, but the reason for needed the help still cuts deep. I did have a moment wondering how my shop stuff will be scattered to the four winds when that time comes . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

Speaking of David Duke…..does everyone know that our eddie was instrumental in exposing him for what he is?

Strong work to William and Don for handling that tough task.


----------



## StumpyNubs

We have a no politics rule here. And I always have to be VERY careful what I say online. But condemning white nationalists, the KKK and anyone who drives a car into a crowd of people isn't politics, it's common sense. And I think all sides can agree on that.


----------



## bandit571

A little more was done today…









Two drawers assembled, a third has the dovetail done…..lots of this sort of thing going on..









I think that will do, for one day..


----------



## Gene01

> It s Gass that gets my contempt.
> 
> - Gene Howe
> 
> So, are you on board now that Gass isn t the owner anymore?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Jim, from what I've seen, the Sawstop is one excellent, well built and accurate saw. I have no problem with the saw. Would love to have one. 
I do not, however, have the same regard for Gass. But then, from what I've learned about his business tactics, I wouldn't have cared much for Edison, either.


----------



## Gene01

> We have a no politics rule here. And I always have to be VERY careful what I say online. But condemning white nationalists, the KKK and anyone who drives a car into a crowd of people isn t politics, it s common sense. And I think all sides can agree on that.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Absolutely!


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening folks and welcome Tay and Sir Mike.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Was in the shop this evening working on this week's batch of clothespins. My mind wandered for a moment at the chop saw and I went to move the piece before I was done cutting it. Scared the crap out of me, but thankfully I didn't get hurt. When that happens, it's time to shut it down.

I love my Sawstop. Did I mention that.

And Sir Mike and Tay, I do have a 'thing' for shop photos. I think it's amazing how people take the space they have and make the best of it. I've been an absentee sheriff lately, but I'm back in town.


----------



## Momcanfixit

As for guns, well I won't miss mine when I retire. Necessary evil and I'm grateful that I've never had to use it. 
Unless you count putting Bambi's brother out of his misery on the side of the road. Done that a few times.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Uh oh!


----------



## Momcanfixit

I need to go online earlier in the evening, or you guys need to stay up later.


----------



## firefighterontheside

What about bullwinkle?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I always thought you went to bed early until I learned you were 2 hours ahead of me. Now Marty, he goes to bed early.


----------



## bandit571

Evening Sandra..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Have had Eddie on my mind. Thanks to William and Don for helping the family.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Evening Bandit. Feeling better after the TIA?


----------



## bandit571

Yep.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm bidding on table saws, routers, Circ saws, clamps, wood, stair railings, band saws, jointer, sliding miter and more, but can't think right now. Doesn't end til next week, so we'll see how much I actually win.


----------



## mojapitt

I will not delve into the politics. But the car driver deserves a public execution and a special place in hell. He did what he did not to support a cause, but because it was an opportunity for fame and a reason to kill and maim. May he rot.


----------



## johnstoneb

I don't believe that Stanley 220 cost $12 new. I have one I bought new quite a few years ago and I think it was about $10 or less.


----------



## Momcanfixit

You'll like this one Bill. My new office mate is a bit 'rough around the edges'. We were having a discussion today about policy (see how exciting my new job is!) and I disagreed with his interpretation. He was getting frustrated at my questions so told me "Do whatever the F>>K you want then!" I was so mad I was speechless. I'm pretty sure that's unacceptable in most professional settings.

I've translated my emotions into man speak. I'm going to tell him tomorrow that if he ever talks to me like that again, I'll punch him. Then we'll both be suspended. It would totally be worth it.

jackass

Mama ain't happy.


----------



## mojapitt

I spent most of my night on this. It's a special needs chair that I will explain more on later.


----------



## bandit571

Then NOBODY is happy…


----------



## Momcanfixit

Looks good Monte. Are the arms for resting a tray?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yup, if mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's looking awesome Monte.

Yeah, that's quite unprofessional Sandra. The new job IS going good.


----------



## mojapitt

There will be armrests.


----------



## Momcanfixit

I am quite used to working with people who use foul language, but swearing at me is not good. I'm thinking that office may not be big enough for the two of us. I really miss my old team.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Armrests are good.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Off to bed for me.

Serenity now, serenity now, serenity NOW!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm gonna go rest my arms on my bed. Nite.


----------



## mojapitt

The lady had a stroke. The chair has to be made to support her properly. Trying to "form-fit" various parts.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, "Say Goodnight, Gracie"


----------



## mojapitt

How many of these do you think this group could come up with?


----------



## GaryC

why is it that Gracie never responds?


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I always thought you went to bed early until I learned you were 2 hours ahead of me. Now Marty, he goes to bed early.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Marty's old… and he gets up at 4:30est…..


----------



## mojapitt

I get up at 4:30 mst. Usually go to bed at 10.

Good morning world


----------



## Gene01

Profanity is a sign of frustration and, a limited vocabulary. When one reaches their limit, its probably good to remember the old adage that it's best to keep silent and be thought a fool than speak and remove all doubt. I reserve my profanity for inanimate objects. They don't judge my lack of intellectual acuity.

Monte, those pictured examples give a whole new meaning to your sig line. Except, in their case "No assembly required" might be more appropriate.

That's a good looking chair you've got going, there.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I don't know how to recreate those cracks in the round cottonwood table.

Going to look at the bar, table, shelf unit job this morning.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I forgot to mention….you all are invited to my house to watch the great American eclipse. My house is just 2 seconds off the longest duration of totality. Bring your own glasses though. Make sure they're ISO approved. Stumpy, make sure your binoculars have a filter on them, lest you become blind.


----------



## Gene01

For *74*.


----------



## mojapitt

As a former soccer referee, vulgar language used in frustration or normal conversation is not punishable. However, any words said that are intended to offend or incite are punishable by expulsion. I was an instructor.


----------



## rhybeka

@Sandra I'm with Monte. Not sure violence is the answer, but it would sure make you feel better 

Internal job interview in less than 15 minutes and nerves have set in. Anybody have a paper bag? I even put makeup on!

Nice job on the chair so far, Monte!

Hope your finger is improved, Bandit.

Ok, I'm off to walk upstairs!


----------



## bandit571

Morning…...good or otherwise remains to be seen…..


----------



## Gene01

When dinosaurs roamed the earth and I was in high school, profanity on any sport's field or court was grounds for ejection. Usually a warning was issued first, though. Don't know if that was a written "rule" but it was one that was enforced. There have been basketball spectators ejected, as well.


----------



## mojapitt

By the way, nobody swears as bad as British soccer players. They can't carry on a conversation without the F word.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, in 2001 I led the state in "Parental ejections ". I didn't tolerate any vulgar screaming from them.


----------



## Gene01

I watch a lot of British mysteries on Netflix. Their profanity…especially the F word, isn't confined to their soccer players.


----------



## Gene01

> Gene, in 2001 I led the state in "Parental ejections ". I didn t tolerate any vulgar screaming from them.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Good man. I've seen games halted until the offender was gone.


----------



## GaryC

Here ya go Becky


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning Gary, how's your weather?


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, in 2001 I had a U16 boys game between two rival towns. By halftime I had kicked out all of the parents from one side and probably half the others. Parents are the worst part of youth sports.


----------



## mojapitt

Lacking motivation at the real job. I need to find a place where I can sit and think about all the things that I am thinking about. I think


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho Nubbers…..

Monte… the chair looks great…. nice that you are able to customize it and help that lady. I'm sure she'll appreciate it.

Sandra… tough call on the new office mate. Though I can rarely pull it off in the heat of the moment, I find that witty humor is the best cure for such outburst…. "Oh, that's a great clever approach to problem solving, thanks for sharing that with me".

PT update…. ran 2 laps, walked 1, then ran 1 more. I'm quite bummed out to so quickly lose 90% of the progress I made last year. And I've only got a few weeks until hockey starts again.

Made good progress on the BT speaker…. This is one of the first times I've done a near identical second version of a project and I'm pleasantly surprised how fast it is going. I also think I'm getting more confident in my skills… especially at getting accurate setups the first time and not having to fiddle around with test cuts.

Beautiful day here. Low 70's, dry air, nice breeze. I should be splitting fire wood.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get motivated…..to go to the shop and hide out til the weather cools down…..had to buy a new lawnmower…old one seized up….too hot outside to try the new one out, anyway…..


----------



## mojapitt

My lawnmower is a guy named Grant


----------



## GaryC

Monte…70 deg and raining. Perfect for mowing the lawn


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- I need some advice for power carving with an angle grinder. Actually, what I need is grinder buying advice. I'm going to be using Saburtooth carbide abrasive discs with a 7/8" bore. And maybe some sanding too. Should I get one with variable speed? Paddle switch or regular switch?


----------



## bandit571

Got the new mower out of the van, and assembled…..checked the oil…zero oil. Means a trip to get a bit of 30wt….

Will place the old mower out on the curb….let someone else try to fix it up…


----------



## rhybeka

it's like 87 with 100% humidity here today so I'm glad to be at work and not outside.

Thanks Gary! nerves subsided about 20 minutes after the interview but I did ok. I think it went well. I'm going to find some 'creative' pieces to send the hiring manager and then I guess we go from there.


----------



## bandit571

Harbor Freight has a few angle grinders to choose from….


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is a Dewalt, non variable speed. I use the Kutzall heads. I also have a B&D that I have 24 grit sandpaper on. It's pretty awesome also.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Harbor Freight has a few angle grinders to choose from….
> 
> - bandit571


Got nothing against Harbor Freight, but I am told their angle grinders are under powered for this sort of job. And there's another, unfortunate thing to consider- This is a sponsored video. I'm using carbide discs that cost $80-100 each. They aren't going to want to see them on a $10 Harbor Freight grinder. Ruins the image


----------



## mojapitt

I wonder about doing a coffee table top like this and then filling it with epoxy to flatten it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mine is a Dewalt, non variable speed. I use the Kutzall heads. I also have a B&D that I have 24 grit sandpaper on. It s pretty awesome also.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do these things come with a 5/8" shaft and an adapter for 7/8" bores? Or do I need to look for a 7/8" shaft?


----------



## mojapitt

Saburtooth are good cutters. I am not a fan of the King Arthur chainsaw head. Too much kick-back from them.


----------



## mojapitt

Mine is 5/8". I am pretty sure they make an adaptor. Or you could go to a 7" angle grinder. Those bad boys can really fling it.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Mine is 5/8". I am pretty sure they make an adaptor. Or you could go to a 7" angle grinder. Those bad boys can really fling it.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Won't the larger guard, etc. of a 7" grinder get in the way for carving?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have two angle grinders. One a 4 1/2" Milwaukee with variable speed. This one I use for sculpting with an abrasive wheel and with a fiber brush that I use for cleaning wood. The other is a dewalt single speed that I use only for grinding and cutting steel and stone. Both have paddle switches which I recommend for better control. Both have a 5/8" shaft and an adapter that you put on one way for 5/8 bore and the other way for 7/8" bore. If you're only gonna have one angle grinder, get variable speed. Full speed is sometimes way too fast for what I'm doing.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm guessing Monte doesn't use the guard.


----------



## ssnvet

Guard? You don't need no stinkin' Guard.

:^p


----------



## Gene01

The guard came off the first day. Haven't tore nothing up, yet. But, I don't hold the work between my knees. 
I like the DeWalt 6" with trigger switch. CPO has some good prices. Around $100.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I only use the guard when I'm cutting concrete or steel.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I only use the guard when I m cutting concrete or steel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Taking the guard off an angle grinder with an aggressive carbide wheel is not something that I could do in a video. Someone would cut their arms off and sue me.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Do any of you sand with the angle grinder?


----------



## Gene01

> I wonder about doing a coffee table top like this and then filling it with epoxy to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I think you'd be disappointed with the look. Maybe, mount the piece under glass?


----------



## mojapitt

The guard is on mine. Those cutters remove anything they touch. Flesh and bone doesn't slow them down.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> The guard is on mine. Those cutters remove anything they touch. Flesh and bone doesn t slow them down.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What about contour sanding? Do you use the grinder and a flap sander?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Carbide is nasty. When I was in high school my right ring finger came in contact with the carbide blade on a old school style biscuit jointer, the kind the rocked not plunged.

Bound up, threw the wood, and pulled my finger in. Turned the tip into a mushy hamburger mess. Didn't lose the finger and the scar tissue look kinda cool. Makes you learn to respect the spinny bits and realize that ANYTHING can happen even under the best situation.


----------



## DS

> *Monte*- I need some advice for power carving with an angle grinder. Actually, what I need is grinder buying advice. I m going to be using Saburtooth carbide abrasive discs with a 7/8" bore. And maybe some sanding too. Should I get one with variable speed? Paddle switch or regular switch?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


At first I didn't know what Saburtooth was. Then I see that they mount on a big angle grinder. I suppose if you are making a log indian to sit outside the cigar shop, that might be perfect. (I am sure your video will enlightne me otherwise, heheh)

For myself, I find I have more control using a small pneumatic die grinder with disc holder and a 2in. 40-grit twist lock grinding disc. (HF for 13.99 plus 3.99 for the holder and 4.99 for 5 discs)
Do I sound like an ad for HF? Sorry.

Then I saw you were sponsored by them. 
I suppose that means you have to figure out how to make it work now…. good luck.
Maybe they will have a recommendation for which grinder to use?


----------



## Gene01

> Do any of you sand with the angle grinder?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I use sanding discs for sculpting. But they are cloth backed 40 and 60 grit.


----------



## mojapitt

I have the sanding pads for grinder, but it's too aggressive. This is my clean-up before ROS sander


----------



## TaySC

Hello my sawdust brethren.


----------



## mojapitt

I used mine last night for chair seat. Takes 15 minutes for a seat. Huge mess. I only do it outside because I have no dust collection that can catch it.


----------



## Gene01

After the sculpting, then comes the flap sander and/or the self feeding one from Lee Valley. Still gotta hand sand, though.


----------



## mojapitt

With all of the sanders I have, I don't have a flap sander. Hmm


----------



## StumpyNubs

> *Monte*- I need some advice for power carving with an angle grinder. Actually, what I need is grinder buying advice. I m going to be using Saburtooth carbide abrasive discs with a 7/8" bore. And maybe some sanding too. Should I get one with variable speed? Paddle switch or regular switch?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> At first I didn t know what Saburtooth was. Then I see that they mount on a big angle grinder. I suppose if you are making a log indian to sit outside the cigar shop, that might be perfect. (I am sure your video will enlightne me otherwise, heheh)
> 
> Then I saw you were sponsored by them.
> I suppose that means you have to figure out how to make it work now…. good luck.
> Maybe they will have a recommendation for which grinder to use?
> 
> - DS


They also make small carving burrs, as small as 1/8", I believe. I've used them on some carving projects, and they are great for removing material. But even the finest ones leave a surface that's pretty rough. They don't shear the fibers like the old HSS burrs.

I am using the discs to make a carved bench (or bar stool, haven't decided yet). I'm going to laminate wood into layers (perhaps plywood if I do the stool so I get the wavy layer look) and then free form carve it. So I need the very aggressive discs. Yes, I suppose you could compare this sort of project to log Indian. 

As far as "making it work" because it's a sponsor- that's not how I do things. At this stage of my career I have the luxury of choosing who I want to work with. If using a product is a hassle, or not interesting to me and my audience, I don't do it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I only use the guard when I m cutting concrete or steel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> Taking the guard off an angle grinder with an aggressive carbide wheel is not something that I could do in a video. Someone would cut their arms off and sue me.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


True, I don't have a carbide one and if I did I'd probably mount the guard after I cut myself the first time. I use a flap sander wheel for the grinder to do my sculpting. Still works well, but not as quick as the kutzall.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I have more questions, but I gotta go. I'll be back later. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CharlesNeil

I have about every power carving creature there is … getting ready to carve ( scoop) 8 tiger maple chair seats


----------



## mojapitt

What do you use for chairs Charles?


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy i have a metabo variable speed that I use for sanding and polishing also knocking the edges off with red scotch bright pads if you want I can take a picture of all the accessories. I also have a hitachi that is very comfortable and use it to carve and sand with flapper discs. The variable is nice on hard woods since turning the speed down will help with burning on the wood when using flapper discs.


----------



## firefighterontheside

May be going to Arkansas soon to get this little fur ball.


----------



## bandit571

> Harbor Freight has a few angle grinders to choose from….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Got nothing against Harbor Freight, but I am told their angle grinders are under powered for this sort of job. And there s another, unfortunate thing to consider- This is a sponsored video. I m using carbide discs that cost $80-100 each. They aren t going to want to see them on a $10 Harbor Freight grinder. Ruins the image
> 
> - StumpyNubs


LOL!


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #3 is sitting in the clamps…..Drawer #4 MIGHT be a challenge..dovetail-wise…..Film @ 2300…

rain has arrived..making things miserable…

Stumpy: ever consider air powered angle grinders?


----------



## mojapitt

Real heart breaker Bill


----------



## Gene01

He/she is a cutie, Bill. How did you connect?


----------



## firefighterontheside

He is super cute.
Cindy had called a rescue group about another dog. That dog was already gone, but the group knew about the lady in AR who had this dog. The lady contacted cindy.


----------



## ssnvet

I've never carved anything in my life and though the custom right angle grinder/buffer/sander attachments sure look spiffy, I can't see how anyone makes two identical pieces with them without saying "close enough" early in the game.

I have seen CNC routers (and they don't have to be big ones) set up with a ball end cutter that will blast out scooped chair seats lickety-split and then switch bits and bang out the perimeter cut. Ready for sanding, with all parts identical. It's the perfect tool for the jog.


----------



## Gene01

Great for production work. But, where's the fun?


----------



## ssnvet

> Stumpy: ever consider air powered angle grinders?
> - bandit571


I'm about 90% sure that all the sanding operation at Thomas Moser use pneumatic tools. You can get both torque and speed out of those puppies and remove material very fast.


----------



## bandit571

This may be a fun one to do…









And the other one is in the clamps…








Made a mess on the floor today..









Waiting on glue to dry…..

Thunderstorm rolled through..heading ESE…..


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I think the fun with CNC is the drawing, mapping and setup. But I'm a tech guy too. Problem is, I can't afford my hobbies.


----------



## ssnvet

> Great for production work. But, where s the fun?
> - Gene Howe


I personally find modeling designs in 3D, generating tool paths and running the CNCs to be a real hoot.

But alas, it's a "geek hoot", and I'm afraid I fit that description :^o


----------



## mojapitt

The first piece is fun on the CBC, but mundane manufacturing after that.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I hope to be building this. I found the website where she found the original. It is 6' tall x 8' wide and made out of wood. That's what it says….wood. Hers will be 8' tall and 10' wide. I'm thinking oak plywood and white oak wood.
Original is from Vietnam, assembly required. About $1500 to her door. I'm thinking 1800-2400.


----------



## mojapitt

I think you're in the right ball park Bill.


----------



## Gene01

Can you pick up white oak ply locally? HD carries it but it's on an order and pick up basis. None of my lumber sources in AZ, carries it. 
I'd be at $2400+. But, my material costs are outrageous. White oak is at $7.00 bf for flat sawn, RW&L. with 1SE.


----------



## mojapitt

I think red oak is all we get here


----------



## Gene01

Add….
Those doors alone would be right at $300 in materials at my costs.


----------



## mojapitt

Decent hardware isn't cheap


----------



## Mike_in_STL

We've got the big name companies in town, and several smaller specialty shops around. Most of the specialty shops are really well stocked, and it's pick it yourself stuff too.

It's like a being a kid in a candy store when I walk in. My wife is a designer, so she likes to tag along too! I guess that either makes me lucky, or a sucker for punishment…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm looking at white oak for 2.50
Door hardware for about $90 on amazon.
I called hardwood store. White oak ply is $120 for 3/4. Red oak is $50 at menards. I'll check on white oak at HD.
I'm planning to make the doors on plywood.


----------



## Gene01

I figured White oak would be much cheaper in MO than AZ.
The online HD price for white oak ply is $49. But, without seeing it in person, I'd be wary.


----------



## mojapitt

Checked, neither Lowe's or Menards handle white oak plywood here.


----------



## DS

Bill, do you have a wholesale hardwood supplier where you are? 
That, to me, seems like the best bet for a decent price/quality.


----------



## bandit571

Gary: Must have done something right with the bandsaw today…first two starts were assisted, the three after that didn't need any help, saw started right up….Hmmmm.

Baked Chicken and Rice for Supper, tonight….will let it settle a while….might meander down to the shop..later..


----------



## firefighterontheside

DS, I do best with little mom and pop places. Wholesalers aren't that good on price, at least not for white oak. I buy poplar and other things that aren't cut locally from them. $2.50 for white oak I think is really good. I'd pay more than that for pine at lowes. They want this stuff to look a bit distressed, so less than the best is fine.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have about every power carving creature there is … getting ready to carve ( scoop) 8 tiger maple chair seats
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Do you have an angle grinder recommendation?


----------



## bandit571

Whew…two kids owe me a couple cold beers!...

Got oil for the new mower, fill the motor with it and the gas tank was filled. Had to raise the deck up two notches…didn't feel like a "Putting Green" for a yard.. Next door neighbors needed some of theirs mowed as well, as they were the ones that locked up the old mower…

Sitting here, in front of a high set on HIGH, glass full of ice, and a bit of Mountain Dew to help melt it down a bit. 
I am soaked…


----------



## boxcarmarty

> My lawnmower is a guy named Grant
> 
> - Monte Pittman


My lawnmower's name is John…..

Stumpy, I use the flap sanders on a Dewalt 4 1/2'' angle grinder, it cuts quick…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Air sanders cut faster then electric sanders…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

I have a local supplier for about any kind of ply, it is good cabinet grade stuff but a bit pricey. I called the other day and priced some hickory at $109 for a 1/2'' sheet…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

The compressor in the main shop is too small for air sanders. There's no room in the shop for a bigger compressor. Otherwise, I'd move the big one over from the other shop.


----------



## boxcarmarty

I tried my HVLP on some water-based poly tonight, it sprayed easy and dried pretty quick…..


----------



## bandit571

I think I am about done for the day…...Shoptime can wait until tomorrow….

Forgot I left a fan on in the shop…I also took the clamps off the drawer…Decided that was quite enough…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I have very good luck with my hvlp on water based. It worked pretty well on lacquer today too. I'm gonna be getting some water based lacquer soon too. I expect it to work well there too, if thinned a bit.


----------



## GaryC

Marty, I have a john but, it ain't no lawn mower

Bandit, good news


----------



## ssnvet

Made some good progress on the BT speaker build tonight:

Nice grain on the Mahogany…










Miters are nice and tight










Using 6.5" car stereo speakers this time ($32 on amazon)










I have two choices for the baffle plate….

Bluestone gray laminate…










Textured black ABS laminate…










Which do you like better?


----------



## bandit571

Box #1


----------



## rhybeka

I'm with Bandit - #1.

Plywood prices sound about right to what I find here. Mine might be *slightly* cheaper but it depends on who I go to to get it. Unit looks nice Bill! should be a fun one


----------



## mojapitt

I will be different, I like #2


----------



## Gene01

I like them both.


----------



## mojapitt

I prefer the less shiny surface.

Good morning world.

Matt, how is. Mary?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Grey for me as well. #1


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning all.


----------



## ssnvet

The "shiny" is mostly from the LEDs immediately over head. But the black has a textured surfaced.

My daughter likes 'retro' and she likes to wear black (think classy like Audrey Hepburn, not goth like Morticia Addams).

I'd let her pick, but then it won't be a surprise.


----------



## Gene01

A single lady friend and neighbor of ours in her late 60s has tired of the rural, off the grid, AZ life and is moving to OR to be closer to her only son. She has a fully equipped woodworking shop she's planning to move with her. Well, at least all the machines. She's offered us all the remnants of oak ply and solid oak doors left from her kitchen redo. 
In addition, she has four massive work benches. 3" thick, maple tops about 4'X 5', mounted on enclosed cabinets. 
Yesterday, we went over to her place to pick up the wood.
Got all the oak ply, and a few solid cabinet doors stacked yesterday. To give an idea of the volume, it all fit in our Polaris Ranger bed. Stacked full with the tail gate down. Not a huge haul but hey, it was free. 
Today, we'll take the PU to get the remaining few full sheets and a carton and half of oak flooring. 
Sure wish we had room for those beautiful work benches. Each one has a pair of Wilton vises, but she's going to take them with her when she moves to OR. Have no clue what she will do with eight bench vises. 
She also has about a dozen 9' tall end caps that were part of a university library book unit. Each one flat as a die and about a full inch+ thick. More great bench material. Oh, how I wish my shop were bigger…...much, much bigger.
Her shop is the back side of a three car garage where she parks one vehicle, a 1 ton Dualie Dodge dual cab. The shop is almost as big as the garage.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim,
Both my angle grinder's I got from SnapOn .. but i have a friend who has an older B&D and Milwaukee makes a good one, that would be my choice these days


----------



## CharlesNeil

Jim ,if you go in about 20 min on this video you will see the cutters I use ..




I agree with Monte , the chain saw ones are hard to control and dangerous … the carbide cutters in my opinion are the way to go


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Jim ,if you go in about 20 min on this video you will see the cutters I use ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Monte , the chain saw ones are hard to control and dangerous … the carbide cutters in my opinion are the way to go
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Thanks, Charles. I'll check it out. Do you think variable speed would be worth getting for wood carving with a grinder and carbide wheels? Or do you find it unnecessary?


----------



## mojapitt

I like the video Charles. I have watched it before, but picked up a couple things that I had forgotten about from before. I have several to do over next couple weeks.


----------



## CharlesNeil

on of mine is VS , turned up wide open and stays there , the carbide cutters if used slow seem to produce rougher cuts. The key to anything woodworking in my opinion is move the cutter fast and the wood as slow as possible ( not enough to burn) .. .. 
So IMO the variable speed isnt needed . just me

I do have to add that routers and lathes and drill presses do need variable speed, running fast doesnt always mean wide open … safety matters


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People…..


----------



## StumpyNubs

*Monte*- Does that Dewalt disc sander you posted the photo of yesterday allow for the pad to flex around inside curves well?


----------



## mojapitt

My angle grinders are single speed. Not sure I would use variable speed. For the sanders yes.


----------



## mojapitt

Not the pad on it. I think they have a softer pad also. For tight spaces, I am usually doing by hand.


----------



## DS

Bill, I've had mixed results with the Mom and Pop outfits.

Good price, usually, but I got a load of Cherry before that went all squirrely on me like it wasn't dried right.
I realized it was having an issue and stickered it in the shop for three weeks before using it. It still moved a lot after.
Made the sweet taste of a good price a little more bitter.

$2.50 is a good price for white oak lumber, though. I am sure I am paying closer to $4.00 here.


----------



## mojapitt

Any time I use power sanders in tight places I seem to over-sand or gouge something.


----------



## mojapitt

You folks live where white oak comes from. My area is 90%+ pine. Oak is $5-$6 a board foot here.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Not the pad on it. I think they have a softer pad also. For tight spaces, I am usually doing by hand.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


So why use that Dewalt instead of just your random orbit sander?


----------



## mojapitt

The Dewalt is part of my carving group. My right angle grinders (known as "assault sanders") are very aggressive. The variable speed on the Dewalt let's me clean a lot up before the sanders. 60 grit for general use and 120 grit if I am focusing on some bumps. If I use too course on bumps, I wonder up with dips. So in essence, I am compensating for me.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, have you made a Waterfall table/bench?


----------



## CharlesNeil

not sure what one is Monte


----------



## StumpyNubs

> not sure what on is Monte
> 
> - CharlesNeil


It's when the top is mitered and folded down the side to look like it's bent (water-fall style). Very popular nowadays, but not found in 18th century period furniture such as you specialize in.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I need to get off this computer and get to work. See you folks later


----------



## bandit571

Same here..I have drawers ( wood ones) to build….


----------



## rhybeka

Slackers! just avoiding work, don't mind me.

@Gene - glad you got something out of it but man, I'd love pics of those benches  might give me some more ideas! cause you know I need those


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, what Stumpy said.


----------



## Gene01

Charles Neil is an unqualified genius! A true master of his tools and materials. And, he's a great teacher, as well.
I'll likely never scoop a seat, or build a Bombe chest but, his techniques and tool uses will be very useful in all sorts of other endeavors. 
Like so many of his other presentations, one can gain a wealth of applicable knowledge that spans nearly every aspect of our craft. Whether a newbie or seasoned pro, one would be well served avail themselves of his generous willingness to share his knowledge and experience.
THANK YOU, Sir Charles.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Charles Neil is an unqualified genius! A true master of his tools and materials. And, he s a great teacher, as well.
> I ll likely never scoop a seat, or build a Bombe chest but, his techniques and tool uses will be very useful in all sorts of other endeavors.
> Like so many of his other presentations, one can gain a wealth of applicable knowledge that spans nearly every aspect of our craft. Whether a newbie or seasoned pro, one would be well served avail themselves of his generous willingness to share his knowledge and experience.
> THANK YOU, Sir Charles.
> 
> - Gene Howe


That's quite an endorsement. Well said, Gene. There aren't enough Charles' in this world, for sure.

(I know I said I was going to work, but now I really mean it…)


----------



## Gene01

DS, where in the Phoenix area are buying?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Thank you Gene.. I try to help if i can …


----------



## CharlesNeil

Actually Monte I have built one .. didnt know what it was called,, did one out of Bubinga for a client


----------



## DS

Gene,
Spellman HW - $3.60/bf rough sawn 4/4 White Oak

There is also Superior HW and Peterman Lumber that carry this for around the same $$


----------



## mojapitt

What did you use for joining the 2 pieces together?


----------



## Gene01

> Spellman HW - $3.60/bf rough sawn 4/4 White Oak
> 
> There is also Superior HW and Peterman Lumber that carry this for around the same $$
> 
> - DS


Thanks, DS. Spellman has a yard in Flag. A bit closer for me. Their prices are like 5-10% higher, due to transportation. Still, OK considering the distances involved. 
Never knew about Superior or Peterman.


----------



## Gene01

> Slackers! just avoiding work, don t mind me.
> 
> @Gene - glad you got something out of it but man, I d love pics of those benches  might give me some more ideas! cause you know I need those
> 
> - rhybeka


Becky, they're just monstrous slabs of maple. Think maple tubafors on edge. I'll see if I can get a pic….if I remember the camera.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I prefer the less shiny surface.
> 
> Good morning world.
> 
> Matt, how is. Mary?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I am with Monte also. House furniture is not glossy and it would stick out unless that is what you want.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - CharlesNeil
> 
> It s when the top is mitered and folded down the side to look like it s bent (water-fall style). Very popular nowadays, but not found in 18th century period furniture such as you specialize in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I really like that table and may make one someday.


----------



## mojapitt

I have 3 to make in near future. Very concerned about the joint.


----------



## Cricket

We interrupt this very important discussion for…

C O F F E E

Carry on…


----------



## mojapitt

Hi Cricket. Hopefully you're having a trouble free day.


----------



## GaryC

Where else in the world could you find a Cricket that drinks coffee????


----------



## Cricket

I do love my coffee. (grin)


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I have 3 to make in near future. Very concerned about the joint.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Loose tenons. (Like the Domino, but you can do it without that tool). The weight of the sloping side rests on the floor, so you just need something to keep the joint from racking. Loose tenons will do the trick.

You could also reinforce the joint from the underside with steel brackets. I've seen that done.

I heard about someone doing a big spline (full blind) once too.

Or you could do full-blind dovetails


----------



## mojapitt

Let's say at this point in my skill level that the dovetail idea won't happen. I am probably going to dowel (no domino jointer here) and possibly reinforce with the steel bracket out of paranoia.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I hate when I'm right…

My fancy computerized router lift is acting up. The screws that drive the lift seem to slip, so I get a jerky movement. If I put my hand under the router and push up, it helps a little. Sounds like a mechanical problem to me. But they insist on sending me a circuit board, which I spent over an hour replacing. Guess what… same problem. Now I'm out the time to replace the board, and the time to send the proper parts (or new lift). And it's a Friday, so I lose the weekend too.

I need this lift working so I can take photos for the book!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Let s say at this point in my skill level that the dovetail idea won t happen. I am probably going to dowel (no domino jointer here) and possibly reinforce with the steel bracket out of paranoia.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I wasn't serious about the full-blind dovetails


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte,

did a simple glued miter , with just a few biscuits for alignment .. then i made a jig and did dovetail splines on the corner . wanted to show some joinery … ill send you a picture of the sort of jig i used .. the one im sending you the picture of is a commercial made one, but thay are no longer in business, but back when i did mine i made one .. you will see… not difficult


----------



## mojapitt

> I hate when I m right…
> 
> My fancy computerized router lift is acting up. The screws that drive the lift seem to slip, so I get a jerky movement. If I put my hand under the router and push up, it helps a little. Sounds like a mechanical problem to me. But they insist on sending me a circuit board, which I spent over an hour replacing. Guess what… same problem. Now I m out the time to replace the board, and the time to send the proper parts (or new lift). And it s a Friday, so I lose the weekend too.
> 
> I need this lift working so I can take photos for the book!
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That sounds like something they sell from the technology aspect and didn't spend as much time with the mechanics.


----------



## DS

I've never understood full blind dovetails. 
Why go to that much trouble and make it look so plain?

Like Clark Kent in his glasses… Nobody realizes he's wearing red and blue spandex under his suit.


----------



## mojapitt

I will bet Bandit CAN cut this dovetails.


----------



## ssnvet

Hi-ho peeps…

Did show and tell on the new 8' crate with the sliding tray (I can only leave the pic up for a short time, as I'd lose my job if one of our competitors figured out who and what it was)... things went pretty well. I'll give it a B- The purpose was proof of concept, and the concept worked. I'm pretty sure I have a fix for the hiccups


----------



## mojapitt

I could see a long miter spline being easier than multiple dowels or dominoes.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Monte That will work fine, i just did the dovetail splines because they looked good


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nice Matt.
Monte, could you temporarily glue some 45° blocks on the the table for clamping on the outside of the corner. For the inside you would just need to pull the ends together with a strap or clamp.

Look who I found diligently working in his garage shop. We had almost a 2 hour visit talking about woodworking, fishing and guns. He showed me some very neat projects that he and his wife have done with reclaimed wood.


----------



## ssnvet

Another victim of our bad humor…. uh…. I mean….. member of the club :^p

Note to self… don't challenge Sir Mike to an arm wrestling contest.


----------



## mojapitt

> Nice Matt.
> Monte, could you temporarily glue some 45° blocks on the the table for clamping on the outside of the corner. For the inside you would just need to pull the ends together with a strap or clamp.
> 
> Look who I found diligently working in his garage shop. We had almost a 2 hour visit talking about woodworking, fishing and guns. He showed me some very neat projects that he and his wife have done with reclaimed wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Same hairdresser?


----------



## Gene01

A guy in Texas, who is now sadly deceased, invented a dovetail spline jig that actually tightens the joint as the splines are driven home. The splines are cut with a one degree taper along their length to achieve that.
Sir Charles experimented with one but, don't think he used it much. I used it on that prototype rifle case and will use it again on the next Two. 
I think, there's a commercial version out there somewhere.
The inventor called it a Kehoe jig. Don't know what name the commercial one goes by. 
It would be a great tool for that waterfall table.
This link is a review of the original by a fellow LJ.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles, this guy puts something on the poplar a sets it in the sun to turn brown (sun tan). Any idea what he's using?


----------



## CharlesNeil

Gene , Thats exactly where im taking them.. Kevin Jaynes was a close friend of mine, I did all the videos for the jig .
Sent Monte a photo of it. Kevin did several versions, i have them all .. more to follow

Monte , try some baking soda and water about a tea spoon to a cup of water .. adjust to taste, if that doesnt get you brown enough .use some water and Lye ( drain cleaner)
about the same mix,. but then use the baking soda to neutralize the lye .. gloves and a respirator with the lye especially if you sand afterwards ..


----------



## Gene01

You're a good man Charlie Brown errr Neil.
I await your " More to follow". 
Do you know who makes the commercial one?


----------



## mojapitt

Here's the jigs


----------



## CharlesNeil

to my knowledge the jig is no more, Kevin quit doing thr jigs a few years back, and started a forum , called Woodbarter .

I offered to let Monte use my jig, and i will film a short video on the whole process for you folks .


----------



## CharlesNeil

Stumpy " I hate it when I'm right "

you will get over it .. I did (LOL)...( BS)

Just yesterday I made a mistake …. thought,,, I was wrong about something …...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

laughing

I am building some ladder back chairs and steam bending the the back legs .. and on camera , I been instructing how to do them … and I have to taper the inside on them , and I caution them to be sure to make a lt and a rt, .
Steam box is going now , need 2 chairs .. got 4 friggin rt's . go figure


----------



## bandit571

Treat the mitered edge as the same as a flat surface…









Can add a little extra for support…same with the tails…









Then slide the two together..









Haven't done the full blind dovetails in quite a while, but..









Finger joints are a bit easier to do….


----------



## Gene01

It's Infinity that now sells the dovetail spline jig. 
A bit pricey.


----------



## mojapitt

> Stumpy " I hate it when I m right "
> 
> you will get over it .. I did (LOL)...( BS)
> 
> Just yesterday I made a mistake …. thought,,, I was wrong about something …...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> laughing
> 
> I am building some ladder back chairs and steam bending the the back legs .. and on camera , I been instructing how to do them … and I have to taper the inside on them , and I caution them to be sure to make a lt and a rt, .
> Steam box is going now , need 2 chairs .. got 4 friggin rt s . go figure
> 
> - CharlesNeil


The whole left/ right thing burns me a lot. Adds to the spare part selection.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Do you guys think 1" is thick enough for a bartop that is only 18" wide. Maybe add a few corbels.


----------



## bandit571

Got a bit done…so far…









Yep, it was "FUN" to do…









Set it in it's place. One above it was cleaned up..









Bottom panel now screwed in place..








Added the knobs, and set it back in the case..








may, or may not work on drawer #4 later….


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, I think it depends on the style of the bar. 1" thick oak is strong enough, just how you trim it.


----------



## mojapitt

Dresser is looking good Bandit


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I think there might be some parallax in that lens. I didn't realize my arms were so big.

Hairstyle complements of Wahl. DIY style.

It's north of 90*, stopped in to say hi and get a tall glass of water. Back to work!


----------



## ssnvet

> Do you guys think 1" is thick enough for a bartop that is only 18" wide. Maybe add a few corbels.
> - firefighterontheside


I've never made one, but FWIW, I think 1" is too thin


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think the 1" would be strong enough, but I think it will look too thin. I'm gonna try and sell her on the sweetgum.


----------



## mojapitt

Visually 1" is thin. But will hold "most" things done on a bar.


----------



## mojapitt

Free from the asylum for the weekend. Gotta make sawdust fly.


----------



## firefighterontheside

A friends son has leukemia and they are doing a silent auction at a trivia night. Can you guys suggest an item that I can make that has the best chance of bringing in good money, yet is less input on my part. I don't mean to sound stingy, I just want to get the best bang for my time.


----------



## TaySC

I wonder if I mention festool in the sawstop thread if it will implode?

Bill, would something like a jewelry box work? Or are you looking for bigger and more complicated?


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, these mirrors are easy and seem to do well


----------



## Gene01

Bill, see Monte's post #24503 for ideas.


----------



## firefighterontheside

How much do you pay for the mirrors Monte and where do you get them?


----------



## firefighterontheside

How do I get to that post?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Nevermind….I found it.


----------



## mojapitt

Mirrors are $25-$40 at Menards. I use 1/4" with no bevel.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Sweet….looking it up now.


----------



## bandit571

Brats and burgers on the grill tonight….


----------



## bandit571

Burgers and Brats consumed,,,maybe a movie? Not sure IF I'll go to the shop anymore today….


----------



## TaySC

It's a netflix kind of night.


----------



## Gene01

> It s a netflix kind of night.
> 
> - TaySC


Exactly.
Just polished off a delicious grill NY strip, beans and salad . Then, peach cobbler and ice cream. Netflix is next. Might not make it through a two parter, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Up next is the exciting carving of the armrests.


----------



## bandit571

I didn't want to do it….but..

Plywood for the back of the case has been cut, and installed….after one whale of a fight…
Counter-bored screws in the Walnut faceframes, have been plugged with walnut plugs
nail-on pads for the case's four feet..have been nailed in place
A Poplar back for Drawer #4 has been cut to length ( I hope) using a Disston D-8 handsaw…
Floor swept, including the part under the case…and a load of laundry brought up from the dryer

All I WAS going to do, was get the sizes for that case's back panel….Should have known better….

This was a Friday? Correct? hate when I lose track of what day it is….


----------



## bandit571

Still have a few Burgers left…..and one Bratt….

Went to remove the wire cup brush from the drill tonight….wires tried to eat my left hand…now I have two sore thumbs. Don't need to "Jump-start" the bandsaw, and I needed a drill to drive some screws with.

Have had enough "FUN" for one day….almost felt like a Monday….may just watch a Hobbitt movie…


----------



## ssnvet

Bill… Maybe you can cut strips and double up the thickness arround the perimeter.


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, it's 12"×12"×21"


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world 
Shop time


----------



## bandit571

Ummm, morning…what day is it,again?


----------



## TaySC

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Gene01

Up and att'em. We're burnin' daylight. No rest for the wicked…etc.
After turning wrenches for the last couple days, with time out collecting free wood, I'm ready to get back to the shop. Not sure that'll happen today, though. Lots of odds and ends needing attention.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, it s 12"×12"×21"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


$27/bf is not bad for cottonwood.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill… Maybe you can cut strips and double up the thickness arround the perimeter.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


I would Matt, but this is supposed to be live edge.


----------



## mojapitt

Comments?




























Front legs are bulky with casters by request


----------



## TaySC

Very nice Monte.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front legs are bulky with casters by request
> 
> - Monte Pittman


It may be the angle of the photo, but the front arm supports look a lot beefier than the back posts (beneath the back of the arms). I personally like balance, so I would make them equal in thickness by shaving down the arm supports. However, that may mess up the joints at the top, so my nitpicky suggestion may be just that.


----------



## mojapitt

For a normal chair, I would agree 100% Stumpy. The extra beef on the front support is by request. It's a small lady, but all of her weight will be on the front legs when standing up. Her husband wanted them "Extra Strong"


----------



## firefighterontheside

Looks grand Monte. Why rollers on front legs?


----------



## StumpyNubs

I wasn't talking about the legs (I saw your note about that), just the arm supports. But perhaps those need to be extra strong too, as a person may push on the front of the arms to raise herself out of the chair.

One other question- if she does put all her weight on those front legs, especially when pushing herself up and out of the chair, what keeps the back legs from losing grip and the chair from shooting back out from under her at the last moment?


----------



## mojapitt

It's common in nursing homes so less-abled people can slide their chair up to the table.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales today….antique claw hammer, smaller calipers. A lamp for the bench…..and a high-backed computer chair…..$9 total…..plus whatever the Boss bought.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'm looking forward to doing something with this sweetgum. I think it'll be striking for the bar top.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't have an answer for that Stumpy. I was able to support my weight on the front support. But I am concerned that if they go on the very ends of the armrests, the chair could rock forward and do exactly what you are saying. His reply was that she would never be doing it alone.


----------



## mojapitt

Lockable casters would solve the problem, but he didn't want those.


----------



## mudflap4869

Great looking chair Monte. I like all the contours.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I don t have an answer for that Stumpy. I was able to support my weight on the front support. But I am concerned that if they go on the very ends of the armrests, the chair could rock forward and do exactly what you are saying. His reply was that she would never be doing it alone.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I suppose that's one of those things that appear one way in theory, but in actual practice behave differently. I am quite sure if chairs were shooting out from under old ladies even occasionally, the front caster setup wouldn't be as common.


----------



## mojapitt

I think it will look good Bill


----------



## diverlloyd

Stumpy what magazine are your arcticles in?


----------



## Cricket

I shared this story on my Facebook page, but I want to share it here as well.










I headed down to this local coffee place a little bit ago because I was craving their iced coffee with cream and sugar free vanilla. I pulled into the line behind one other vehicle and someone came out to take my order so it would be ready when it was my turn.

Just as I got up there, I realized I hadn't brought my wallet. I explained what had happened and asked if they would put it in the icebox for me - that I would be right back with my money. Ya know what she said? No problem, it's on us today and handed me my drink. What company does that? They have earned a customer for life. *BEST SERVICE EVER!*


----------



## firefighterontheside

Bravo to them Cricket.
I went to a hardwood supplier and didn't have cash or a check and they didn't take credit card. They'd never met me before and let me leave with $200 of lumber and said they'd send me a bill. Who does that anymore?


----------



## MrRon

> I shared this story on my Facebook page, but I want to share it here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I headed down to this local coffee place a little bit ago because I was craving their iced coffee with cream and sugar free vanilla. I pulled into the line behind one other vehicle and someone came out to take my order so it would be ready when it was my turn.
> 
> Just as I got up there, I realized I hadn t brought my wallet. I explained what had happened and asked if they would put it in the icebox for me - that I would be right back with my money. Ya know what she said? No problem, it s on us today and handed me my drink. What company does that? They have earned a customer for life. *BEST SERVICE EVER!*
> 
> - Cricket


Just goes to show, there are still nice people in the world; makes me feel all is well. All it takes is one nice gesture to make your day.


----------



## Gene01

A pic of the bundles of oak flooring I brought home for free.









And a cople pics of the benches I covet but can't find room for.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's a good amount of flooring and those are some serious benches.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I got six of the eight led tubes installed in my shop yesterday. What an improvement! One of the fixtures was a bit tricky to remove the ballasts and rewire. I realized the tubes had clear lenses and are blinding to look at. I googled how to diffuse it and found a great solution…...sand the clear lenses with 400 grit to frost them. Worked great.


----------



## mojapitt

Nice haul Gene.


----------



## Cricket

> Bravo to them Cricket.
> I went to a hardwood supplier and didn t have cash or a check and they didn t take credit card. They d never met me before and let me leave with $200 of lumber and said they d send me a bill. Who does that anymore?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


With all the crazy stuff going on in the world, I love discovering that there is still a lot of goodness out there.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I have 3 to make in near future. Very concerned about the joint.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Monte

I would thing since it looks like 8/4 or better then 1" rods every 6" or so that go into the long part would be 4" long and the other into the side of the wood would be 1.5" long and it would hold up quite well.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> to my knowledge the jig is no more, Kevin quit doing thr jigs a few years back, and started a forum , called Woodbarter .
> 
> I offered to let Monte use my jig, and i will film a short video on the whole process for you folks .
> 
> - CharlesNeil


Charles

Is the jig easy to make? If so I would like to make on for me and maybe another one if it is not to hard for someone else.


----------



## ArlinEastman

Charles

I made one exactly like this 3 years ago and I am thinking it would work perfectly.










Would this work?


----------



## mudflap4869

102* & 62% wet. To danged hot for anything to get done. A/C and fans going full blast, and its still a sauna. Got soggy just going from the house to the car. The dessert southwest sounds good at the moment.


----------



## mojapitt

90° here, but only 18% humidity


----------



## CFrye

Monte, what is your humidity level in the winter? Great job on the chair!
Bill, slab of live edge walnut with handles added for the action!
Nice haul, Gene! Now buy her house-future Woodstick site!
Belated welcome to Tay and Sir Mike!
Jim took us (me, son, and my mom) to Cotton Eyed Joe's for lunch. Mom and her best friend used to go there after church on Sundays for the buffet. She hasn't been in years. The waitress recognized her and was so excited to see her! Mom even, eventually and while we were still there, remembered the waitress's name. 
I have one more mid shift left then back to nights and full duty for me…unless the boss can finagle someone else to pick up every other weekend. If she can do that I'm willing to stay on the 2-9/3-11 shifts.


----------



## bandit571

85 here and breezy….road trip completed….can't take me anywhere. Was getting back into the van, hit the top of my head on the roof of the van..hard enough to see "stars" . Now have a nice headache..

Might meander down to the shop…with a camera. Pictures of last night's "adventures", maybe. And, a few of the new chair I am sitting in, and the other goodies from today's yard sales….

IF I can get out of this $5 chair…...


----------



## firefighterontheside

Thanks Candy, I think I will,do that in addition to something else. I have everything needed for that. I'm either gonna buy a mirror at Menards as Monte suggested or look for something at a resale shop and use the glass.


----------



## Gene01

Jim, it's 81* with wet factor at 14%, here on the mesa. 104* in Scottsdale.
I'll stick it out up here, for awhile.

Weird…when I post, part of the message is bold.


----------



## mojapitt

I just checked, our humidity is down to 15%.I am ok with that.


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale trophies…









A "new" computer chair









Rusty & Krusty….need to clean these up..









new in bag..$2…









Needed assembly and a bulb….I cleaned out from under the bandsaw..









Found about 8 tools in the mess….drop-offs from the bench.

Sitting here, having something called "Best Damn Root Beer", ice cold…..and sitting in front of a fan….


----------



## bandit571

Gene: Those look like the benches I used in Ind. Arts Class, back in the 60s….had a"locker" on one end for MY stuff.

From last night's Follies..









After much fightin n cussing…the back was cut to size, and installed…









walnut plugs were installed last night….when I get around to it, I might trim them flush..









And the Poplar plank that was cut to size ( I hope..) Left it all sitting until later…









After this headache goes away….guess my head isn't as hard as everyone thought it was….made the van rock, though…


----------



## Gene01

Bandit, they came out of the Universty of NM's wood shop class. Yep, they still have an Industrial Arts degree there.


----------



## bandit571

That type of bench was where I learned HOW to do all them wood joints. School was also supplied by the nearby Rockwell factory….all the power tools Rockwell made back then. Factory USED to be in Bellefontaine,OH…....

Both wood and metal lathes, a cabinet saw, a huge floor drill press….can't remember IF there was a bandsaw, though…and a fully stocked "Tool Room" ....them were the days…


----------



## TaySC

I'm having a cold one because NumpyStubs said so.


----------



## AikenYankee

Thanks for the link. Subscribing today!


----------



## Gene01

> Thanks for the link. Subscribing today!
> 
> - AikenYankee


Aahhh, ok. Yer welcome, I guess


----------



## firefighterontheside

I think I've earned one too my friend, but I'm at the firehouse so it will have to wait.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Welcome to Lumberjocks, Aiken. Glad to have you!


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m having a cold one because NumpyStubs said so.
> 
> - TaySC


I'm having two.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> School was also supplied by the nearby Rockwell factory….them were the days…
> 
> - bandit571


My first good table saw was a Rockwell. Bought it from the original owner who got it with the cash they gave him with his discharge papers after Vietnam. Still ran well when I set it aside some years ago. In fact, I think the motor is in my homemade drum sander.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Stumpy what magazine are your arcticles in?
> 
> - diverlloyd


Popular Woodworking. This month and next.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> 102* & 62% wet. To danged hot for anything to get done… The dessert southwest sounds good at the moment.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Come to Michigan. We've had a beautiful summer. A few days were hot. But mostly it's been high 70s and low 80s. Of course, I consider anything above 80 to be hot


----------



## StumpyNubs

Looks like I'm alone. That must mean time for bed. G'nite!


----------



## mojapitt

You're never alone Stumpy.


----------



## bandit571

Two "Test" runs were done on the top two drawers…..one is now clamped up waiting on glue to dry, second one is waiting on the clamps….

Head has a leaky bump on top. BIG bump. Saw stars today. made that van ROCK a bit, too….with people inside it. did NOT dent the door opening…..and here I thought I was hard-headed….


----------



## DIYaholic

> Looks like I m alone….
> 
> - StumpyNubs


As Monte said…. you're never alone here….
think of me as a comatose lurker….
here…. but unresponsive!!!

That & I'm having three or four cold ones!!!


----------



## bandit571

Just finished my third Hard Root Beer…...11 proof Root Beer….Have three more in the fridge….


----------



## CFrye

Via a circuitous route, I discovered the true purpose of the item with the red center in this pic from a February rust hunt…









It is a glass circle cutter. Now I have to get it out and see if it will work. I thought it was for marking circles, just didn't know it was for *cutting* glass!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

On my way to Wyoming this morning. Furniture for a ranch house to figure out.

He also mentioned that the neighbor tore out a large grove of trees. He thinks they are walnut and cherry if I am interested. Hmmmm


----------



## mojapitt

Wyoming gas is $0.25 higher than ours


----------



## Gene01

Monte, a quarter a gallon is too much for too many trips. Leave the walnut and cherry.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning. Second day, gonna be hot.
I stopped and inquired about the huge cypress tree that is down nearby. I'm not very hopeful. I was told they are going to cut it up into mementos from the big community pool where it was located and is now closed. I was told that if I inquired from the actual owner, he would want to sell it to me and not give it to me. In the end, I'm sure it will be bulldozed.


----------



## mojapitt

Sadly Bill, a lot of good logs go that route


----------



## GaryC

Saw this on facebook


----------



## firefighterontheside

It IS Sid!


----------



## firefighterontheside

We've been trying to think of a name for the new pup. Cindy said he looked like a Muppet, so I started searching for Muppet dog names and I found the dog from the old TV show Fragglerock, which was a Jim Henson show. I think we are naming the dog Sprocket after that Muppet.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Arlin,
I have never made one of the jigs , but yours looks like it would work


----------



## boxcarmarty

> - Gary


I was wundering what happened to Sid after his fame in film, a lot of the good ones get hammered…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I think we are naming the dog Sprocket after that Muppet.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Perfect…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Yesterday's auction run was probably the quickest in the history of rust hunting. It was so bad…..

''How bad was it?''

It was so bad, I didn't even stick around for a couple of bundles of 36 inch steel rulers or a Stanley #20…..


----------



## Gene01

Bill, now you need one more. Call it "Chain".
We had two called Sarge and Pepper. We like the Beatles.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That's bad Marty.


----------



## mojapitt

I am in Lusk Wyoming. Path of the eclipse. Signs everywhere that highway patrol will enforce no parking on the highway.


----------



## boxcarmarty

> I am in Lusk Wyoming. Path of the eclipse. Signs everywhere that highway patrol will enforce no parking on the highway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I'll be driving with my ISO 12312-2 approved sunglasses tomorrow…..


----------



## mojapitt

> I am in Lusk Wyoming. Path of the eclipse. Signs everywhere that highway patrol will enforce no parking on the highway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I ll be driving with my ISO 12312-2 approved sunglasses tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Just don't speed on the constitution zone.


----------



## mojapitt

People are already filling the camp sites around here for the eclipse. You would think it is the Super Bowl.


----------



## TaySC

Looking at getting the ceramic stones to sharpen my chisels and had to wonder why the 8000 grit Shapton is so much more expensive than the rest.

https://www.amazon.com/Shapton-8000-Melon-Professional-Whetstone/dp/B008NPKZB8/ref=redir_mobile_desktop?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_3&smid=A2JVS90URTPAKC

$113 on Amazon and $130-140 everywhere else I have seen it.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I am in Lusk Wyoming. Path of the eclipse. Signs everywhere that highway patrol will enforce no parking on the highway.
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> I ll be driving with my ISO 12312-2 approved sunglasses tomorrow…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Everybody stay away from Martyville on Monday.


----------



## diverlloyd

Thanks stumpy it looks like popular woodworking isn't carried in any of the stores around here.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, Twerps and Perps

pastor will be taking the Boss and I out to Lunch today…..apparently he is VERY happy with that desk!

had to have me ears lowered, Sunday-go-to-meeting clothes drug out of hiding…..not used to being "Dressed Up"...

Banned from the shop..until AFTER the Lunch trip is done.

Note: While working as a stockboy/bagger at Fuson's IGA back in the late 60s…..there was an eclipse one summer's day. We punched a hole into the side of a cardboard box, and watched the eclipse that way. Sunshine shone through that hole, and unto the side of the box. Then we watched as the shadow moved across that spot of light.

$1.25 an hour back then…..high wages for a 16yr old…


----------



## mojapitt

For $25 I can get an official Wyoming eclipse T-shirt! Not sure how I passed it up.


----------



## Gene01

DL, you can get an online subscription. IIRC mine was free with an Amazon Prime membership. There's a bunch of mags you can get that way.


----------



## mojapitt

It's a destination location


----------



## firefighterontheside

When the elevation is more than the population, you know you're either really high up or in a small town.


----------



## diverlloyd

Gene I may use the inlaws amazon prime then thanks for the information.


----------



## mojapitt

Hanging in the entry to cabin


----------



## Gene01

Now that is neat. The pastry queen and The Man hisself in one place.


----------



## firefighterontheside

That is neat, but it seems unreasonable that a license for prostitution only lasted for 3 months.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Shame on that tree. Their project will never see fruition…what a waste.


----------



## rhybeka

/flop/ hey all! doing computer work while the rest of the house takes a nap. Needed to find some examples of 'creative' work for the job I interviewed for on Thursday. the days just got away from me. Trouble is I haven't done anything worthwhile in photoshop/illustrator since I was in classes! I told her I'd see about finding things from my portfolio and sending them over. Here's hoping it matches what she's looking for. So on the fence about taking another position!


----------



## mojapitt

Bill, if I remember correctly, the good sheriff had almost unlimited power to clean up Dodge City. So he put taxes and fees on everything in order to control it. He also received a % of the money collected.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, change can be a good thing. Expands one's horizons. 
Then OTOH, 74 probably wouldn't agree.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene, voluntary change can be good. I am not sure that change for Sandra was voluntary.


----------



## GaryC

I must admit….Lingle has never been a destination for me. I must be living wrong


----------



## rhybeka

Yes, this one is voluntary - I submitted my resume. It would be big shoes to fill - the gentleman I'd be replacing left because he and his wife had started an eLearning development company a few years back and she landed a WHOPPER of a contract recently which meant he had a job to do.He was a wiz in a piece of software I have just had a chance to start using in the past year off and on. It'll consume a lot of my 'free' time to skill up to where I need to be for the job. Time is just not something I will give lightly…it means all of my vacations will be stressed for the next 6 mos to a year where I will be worrying about work if I'm not working, or doing skill building activities when I should be doing family stuff or enjoying my time off. BUT! it hasn't gotten there yet so why worry before it's necessary?? I'm thinking there would be at least one more interview/team meet and greet before any type of an offer is extended and even then I can still say no. Can you tell my brain has been busy?  time to go bug the wife and play with Legos.


----------



## bandit571

Belly is full, clothes changed….two drawers in the clamps…..sitting here having a cold Hard Root Beer….

Film @2300


----------



## bandit571

For those within driving distance from me…this coming Labour Day is the Tractor Fest @ West Liberty, OH…

Just a "Heads up"


----------



## Gene01

> Belly is full, clothes changed….two drawers in the clamps…..sitting here having a cold Hard Root Beer….
> 
> Film @2300
> 
> - bandit571


Read your post. Had to laugh. When I change clothes, my drawers go in the hamper.


----------



## bandit571

LOL..

Drawer 1 in clamps..









Actually, Drawer #4…..Had to use the pipe clamps, as this one has all the smaller ones..









Got the clamps off another drawer, cleaned it up, and set it back into the case..









Notice anything "new" on that little drawer?

Even made Maple Noodles, today…









Might be a tad on the crunchy side, though…..


----------



## mojapitt

I try not to rant about my ex-wife and EX-stepson. But I thought I would share this.

The customer I went to see today is his former employer. I asked semi-jokingly if he left because they wanted him to be honest and show up for work more than 2 days in a row? That kinda opened the flood gates when he realized I wouldn't defend him.

EX-stepson has a long history of getting fired for lies and laziness. There had been numerous confrontations about those issues with with this guy. He gave my EX-stepson a house to live in and a beef and a pig for food. When they couldn't get a hold of him they went over to the house. They found that he had smeared his own feces around the house as well as trashing the place.

My EX-stepson is 28 years old, but will never grow up.


----------



## Gene01

Ya just gotta shake your head. No adequate words for his kind.


----------



## boxcarmarty

What is the difference between a solar eclipse and a lunar eclipse???


----------



## boxcarmarty

What is the big deal about tomorrows eclipse and why are they dismissing school because of it???


----------



## boxcarmarty

If the grandyoungins get to stay home, then so should I…..


----------



## mojapitt

Sounds right to me Marty


----------



## firefighterontheside

In a lunar eclipse the moon is in the shadow of the earth.
In a solar eclipse the earth is in the shadow of the moon.


----------



## firefighterontheside

In the last 100 years there has not been a total solar eclipse that crossed the whole US. They have only touched certain states. It will last 2 minutes and 37 seconds at my house.


----------



## firefighterontheside

They are expecting hundreds of thousands to travel to our area. My little town is expecting 40,000 people to show up. They expect traffic gridlock. Also they are afraid of being responsible if kids stare at the eclipsing sun and get eye damage.


----------



## mojapitt

But are you selling T-shirts Bill?


----------



## firefighterontheside

I'll sell my old shirts and write "eclipse 2017" on the back with a sharpie. You want one?


----------



## Gene01

Finally, some shade.


----------



## mojapitt

I was very surprised not only to see T-shirt vendors, but people were buying at all 3 locations. Maybe a local charity selling.


----------



## rhybeka

all I know is, I'll be inside and away from the windows when it happens. I didn't buy any glasses or anything and already reminded the SO about it too. I'm glad your town will get some tourist $$ out of it but hopefully it'll be worth the other headaches.


----------



## mojapitt

I intend to be near the windows when it happens. Doubt I go out.


----------



## mojapitt

Do you suppose there will be someone who still doesn't know about the eclipse and freaks out?


----------



## Gene01

> Do you suppose there will be someone who still doesn t know about the eclipse and freaks out?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


What eclipse?


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Do you suppose there will be someone who still doesn t know about the eclipse and freaks out?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


In Jefferson county Missouri? Absolutely.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw a car full of people from Massachusetts headed to my town.


----------



## ssnvet

> Ya know what she said? No problem, it s on us today and handed me my drink. What company does that? They have earned a customer for life. *BEST SERVICE EVER!*
> - Cricket


The ice cream shop where my daughter works only accepts cash, and despite that being well posted and them having an ATM in the shop, they still get people who can't pay for their purchases. Their policy is to just say, "no problem, pay us the next time you're in."

This works out very well for them and people really appreciate being trusted. So not only do they come back to pay, but they make another purchase when they do, and then they leave a nice tip for the scoopers.

My daughter came home one night last week with >$100 in tips….. Who buys over priced ice cream, and then leaves a big tip? Apparently, a lot of people.


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People…...Monday…says it all…


----------



## ssnvet

> And a cople pics of the benches I covet but can t find room for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


These look exactly like the workbenches we had at my Jr. High wood shop class.


----------



## mojapitt

Oddly, I never took shop class in school. I was going to be a singer. Bad choice.


----------



## Gene01

> Oddly, I never took shop class in school. I was going to be a singer. Bad choice.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Hey, it worked out pretty good, I'd say.


----------



## mojapitt

So is a better song today "Total Eclipse of the Heart" or "Here Comes the Sun"?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Expected t hear that on the way home this morning, but I didn't.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Saw Massachusetts, Georgia, Iowa on the way into work. The road west bound was really busy as opposed to the usual Monday commute at 10:30 am. Oh goody…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I saw Massachusetts too.
It has begun.


----------



## rhybeka

I just finished lunch. and emailed my 'creative' samples from school to the hiring manager. I'm starting a headache too. Is that eclipse driven?


----------



## ssnvet

I think you mean that you saw plates from The People's Republic of Massachusetts…. :^p

Do yourself a favor and make sure they go home. Based on first hand experience, if they stay, your taxes will soon go up.


----------



## bandit571

"...went to Nova Scotia, to see the total eclipse of the sun….."

Line from the C. King song.."You're so vain"

Errands to be run, most of the day….may not get to the shop….oh well.


----------



## Gene01

Here ya go, Monte.


----------



## GaryC

I saw a car from Oklahoma and one from Arkansas. Saw a tractor too!!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

Wow Gary, amazing. Any from Texas?


----------



## ArlinEastman

Lots and lots of people from my area and a lot of Nebraska have and still coming from all over the world. Germany, Spain, France, UK, and all over the United States.

I really do not know what the big deal is. I have watch several before just not complete. Also it seems a lot of people do not know the difference between Lunar or Solar Eclipse.


----------



## GaryC

I think tractor was from Texas


----------



## mojapitt

I was hoping for a much bigger production.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I've got some pictures from post totality, I'll try to get them up later.


----------



## DonBroussard

We were about 70% blocked about 30 minutes ago, at the eclipse's peak shadow. I have some pinhole pictures cast onto some our best paper plates.

Monte-I thought about Total Eclipse of the Heart yesterday afternoon as an appropriate bumper music for today's festivities.

Bandit-I think you meant to write "Carly Simon".

BillM-I don't need one of your T-shirts, but if you could send your Sharpie, that'd be great . . .


----------



## firefighterontheside

That was pretty earnest awesome. The temp dropped 10°, crickets chirped, dew formed on the grass. We could look at it unprotected for 2:37. There was an neat diamond shape that appeared around the sun. It was weird that it got dim for a long time, but when the eclipse went full, it was like somebody turned out the lights. Then a few minutes later the lights came back on.


----------



## mudflap4869

I didn't see nuthin. I was concentrating on a chicken fried steak at the time.
We came home and I got Candy into the shop for a few minutes. Today she finished mounting the mobility dolly to the Grizzly, that I brought home more than a month ago. Now she is sitting in the air conditioned office reading the assembly instructions for saw its self. She might have it assembled by Christmas. Did I say MIGHT?


----------



## bandit571

Was more impressed with the huge thunderstorm that went just to the north of here….

Almost too many clouds around here….Craig tried for awhile. Had a better view, just looking at the reflection on a nearby car window.

Weather did cool off for a few minutes….then right back into the sticky heat wave…


----------



## Gene01

Totally missed it. I was changing mower blades.
Saw a horse trailer go by with texas plates. Couldn't catch the truck plates. Bet he missed it, too.


----------



## firefighterontheside

This is during total eclipse.


----------



## bandit571

Craig MIGHT have gotten a few shots, on his camera/ phone…...

Was only going to remove a few clamps, today…









Cleaned up one drawer, glued up two drawers….cut a drawer front









And a back…..I think what is left of that 8' plank is nothing but trouble..









Maybe tomorrow, I can build the last drawer?


----------



## Doe

Just checking in . . . It's tough being a puppy mom, art club volunteer (herd cats anyone?), and renovation overseer.



> Speaking of David Duke…..does everyone know that our eddie was instrumental in exposing him for what he is?
> 
> Strong work to William and Don for handling that tough task.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I'd love to hear that story at Arlin's, and more.



> I wonder about doing a coffee table top like this and then filling it with epoxy to flatten it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Yes



> May be going to Arkansas soon to get this little fur ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


What a cutie - love the name. It was one of the options for Winnie but yours looks like a sprocket


----------



## boxcarmarty

> This is during total eclipse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Had some rain clouds move over at that time, couldn't tell the difference…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Bill, or anybody with knowledge, what kind of glue is needed for synthetic decking???


----------



## mojapitt

Sawmill roars to life again tonight. Got it adjusted and never lost a blade.


----------



## mojapitt

> Hey Bill, or anybody with knowledge, what kind of glue is needed for synthetic decking???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


Synthetic glue?


----------



## mojapitt

Nearly finished


----------



## boxcarmarty

Monte, you really need to think about some sheet metal to cage that monster…..


----------



## bandit571

The plank I am using for that last drawer front..









It is Maple….but, have you ever seen these colours….

The end I am not using….









Might be nice for a table top….but not a drawer front…


----------



## firefighterontheside

I've never heard of anyone doing that Marty. I doubt it will work.


----------



## bandit571

> Nearly finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Chairs look great…..but NEED a cushion…...my rearend starts hurting on seats like that….


----------



## firefighterontheside

From a search, composite decking is largely HDPE which needs to be "welded" and not glued.


----------



## Momcanfixit

> Becky, change can be a good thing. Expands one s horizons.
> Then OTOH, 74 probably wouldn t agree.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Funny! Some change is good. But not all change. I've worked enough years to see the same ideas cycle around at least twice and the person proposing them always thinks he's found the Caramilk Secret. 


> "...went to Nova Scotia, to see the total eclipse of the sun….."
> 
> Line from the C. King song.."You re so vain"
> 
> Errands to be run, most of the day….may not get to the shop….oh well.
> 
> - bandit571


Hmmmm - I think it was Karly Simon. Loved that song. Rumour is she was signing about James Taylor.

Doe - Puppy? I've been out of the loop - another BC?

Bill - great name. Loved Fraggle Rock

Slowly working at the Murphy bed for offspring #2. Seems the clothespins have been taking up my shop time. 
Bandit warned me.

Tay - I have a Festool sander and a Sawstop. I never did understand the whole female thing - shopping for 400$ purses. But now I get it - I suffer from a severe case of tool drool. Just don't tell my hubby how much the Festool cost. If he outlives me, someone will get a darn good deal if he sells for 50% of what he things they cost.
Okay, to be honest, I don't fib about prices. We have a "don't ask/don't tell" policy on certain things.


----------



## Momcanfixit

My 12 year old knew not to look up.
Maybe the eclipse was a precursor to hell freezing over? Deepest sympathies on behalf of my entire country!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It was Carly Simon and I heard it was about Warren Beatty.


----------



## firefighterontheside

My dog, 6 chickens and two goats knew not to look.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Yeah, I think you're right - Warren Beatty rings a bell.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Whoever asked "Why doesn't Gracie answer when you say goodnight
?"

I think I know why. 
She's asleep.


----------



## mojapitt

I heard it that "You're so Vain" was for James Taylor and "Sweet Baby Jane" was his reply to Carly Simon.


----------



## bandit571

Mine was a senior moment on the singer's name…..however…..that many people know the correct name on a song that old?

Here comes the Sun…..SGT. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band was the album…about..1967ish?Was more about the "Sun King" than about the Sun itself….Of course, there was also "When I'm 64" on the same album….

Bing Crosby played a Yankee in King Arthur's Court…and used a correctly predicted Eclipse to get out of a rather tight spot…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

According to the countdown app on my phone, 871 days before I can stop going to the day job. Not bad.


----------



## Momcanfixit

And with that I am off to bed.

G'night folks.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Aaaaaand yet another good discussion on a LumberJocks thread gets spoiled by one guy who starts throwing around insults and acting like a child. It's literally been months since I've commented on a thread other than this one. I don't know why I thought it would be different, especially on a Sawstop thread! So I'm gone.

By the way, *Sandra*. It's a fun photo, but deceptive. I was watching the live news feed. He glanced and gestured upward for a split second, then held up his viewing glasses for the crowd to see how he and the first lady were going to view the eclipse. So worry not, his eyes are safe.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, you're supposed to be hardened veteran. The more you are a decent caring human, the more the pathetic negatives attack.


----------



## mojapitt

Anytime I see "SawStop" in a forum topic, I consider it off limits. It will inevitably turn into a war. The negatives can't control themselves. I don't own a SawStop. I don't plan to buy one in the near future. However, if I expand and hire employees, it would be the first thing I would buy. To me it's a personal decision based on need and budget.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> To me it s a personal decision based on need and budget.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


To others, running Sawstop and their customers down is a religion. I get why some folks don't want one. But why people feel the need to take every opportunity to spread out right false hoods, or to mock and verbally bully people into not buying one is beyond me.

Hundreds of people write sawstop every year to tell them how the saw saved their hands. Why would you fight to keep people, whom you don't know, from protecting themselves if they see fit to do so? Airbags in cars were once expensive and a lot of people thought unnecessary. But there wasn't this cult of trolls that came out of the woodwork every time the subject came up, like there is with Sawstop.

Perhaps it's because folks don't like the investor's early lobbying efforts. I get that. But we live in a world where everything from the food we eat, to the gas we put in our cars, to the light bulbs in our houses is decided by lobbiests in Washington. Is a tool that has saved thousands of people from serious, life changing injury REALLY where people are making their stand against government mandates? Seems like the wrong battle to fight. But they fight it with a zeal slmost unsurpassed in the woodworking world. They don't just choose for themselves, as is their right. They have go out of their was to influence anyone they can, even if it means being rude, dishonest and downright nasty.

Someday soon, in the next decade I think, the patents expire and more saws will have flesh sensing technology. Then maybe the trolls will have to go back to attacking anyone who buys Festool.


----------



## mojapitt

I would justify buying SS before most Festool tools. I am thinking in a couple years upgrading my tablesaw. SS will be looked at seriously then. There are many products that do a good job before I justify Festool.


----------



## bandit571

This is my Saw Stop (ped)









Have only been "nicked" once by one of these. can't even find a scar…..

Wonder how many of those Trolls over at the thread even KNOW how to use one of these?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Coffee is on, folks.

I could say coffee is on folks. A little bitty comma changes everything. I think I'll try to be a comma today.


----------



## bandit571

I think I need a wee bit stronger than coffee this morning…..


----------



## Momcanfixit

Kahlua would be good in my coffee, but it's frowned upon at work. Party poopers.


----------



## bandit571

Beefeater's Gin, powdered Lemonade mix, and ice…...carry in a "Gatorade" bottle, and call it Lemonade….


----------



## Momcanfixit

I like the way you think.


----------



## Momcanfixit

does plywood need a pre-stain primer?


----------



## bandit571

Usually.


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## mojapitt

Charles Blotch control works well on plywood.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, some other folks came to your defense on SS thread. It's probably going to collapse anyway.


----------



## mojapitt

Bandit, the customer wanted these seats for the chairs. They are young. I personally hate flat seats. Pads or contours for older more intelligent customersI guess.


----------



## rhybeka

/yawns and flops/ late to the party I see…. Morning all!

Rough night at the Robieman household. Didn't sleep very well. Forgot meds and my phone this morning so I'm batting a thousand. Also found out I may end up cancelling my camping trip for next weekend which has me double bummed. But it would get me shop time…. so there's a silver lining?

and I'd love a SawStop - or a Powermatic - or even a Grizzly for that matter….just never in the budget. Got frustrated and was talking to the SO about giving up some hobbies yesterday to support others. I can't even sell my video gaming rigs for what I paid for them - not surprising but still a bummer. So I mentioned selling my tools (powered at least) and downsizing so I didn't have to build a workshop space - that would save us ~15K. I was told that she enjoys the things coming out of the shop so she doesn't think that's a good idea either. I need to find a hobby that can support itself!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, in order to support itself, you need a certain amount of proper tools. You also need a hobby that has the potential to pay for itself. To my knowledge, the video games never will. Woodworking may not be your profession, but can at least help pay for itself.


----------



## Gene01

Becky, hobbies are for enjoyment. Most hobbies involve a certain amount of expense. Woodworking, probably more so.
Recouping your expenses is great but not necessary for the enjoyment of the hobby. Those are two separate and distinct issues.

As anybody who does woodworking for profit will attest, there is a total attitude, work habits and philosophy adjustment necessary for a hope of success.

Certainly, the majority of for profit woodworkers enjoy what they do. But, that enjoyment is tempered by the profit motive and associated pressures that brings to bear. VOE, BTDT.

I've spent the money and, continue to do so, for the materials and toys that will increase my enjoyment of what has now returned to just a hobby. Occasionally, rarely actually, I'll still accept a commission. But only if the enjoyment factor is present and doesn't exceed my limited skill set.

So Becky, what I'm trying to say is to accurately and firmly identify your goals in the woodworking arena and chart your course accordingly.


----------



## ssnvet

> It s a fun photo, but deceptive. I was watching the live news feed. He glanced and gestured upward for a split second, then held up his viewing glasses….
> - StumpyNubs


Sounds like another edition of the "fake news" :^p


----------



## GaryC

Sandra, place the comma in this sentence….

Not getting any better come home soon.


----------



## mojapitt

Home owners shouldn't be allowed to have hammers.


----------



## rhybeka

> Becky, hobbies are for enjoyment. Most hobbies involve a certain amount of expense. Woodworking, probably more so.
> Recouping your expenses is great but not necessary for the enjoyment of the hobby. Those are two separate and distinct issues.
> 
> As anybody who does woodworking for profit will attest, there is a total attitude, work habits and philosophy adjustment necessary for a hope of success.
> 
> Certainly, the majority of for profit woodworkers enjoy what they do. But, that enjoyment is tempered by the profit motive and associated pressures that brings to bear. VOE, BTDT.
> 
> I ve spent the money and, continue to do so, for the materials and toys that will increase my enjoyment of what has now returned to just a hobby. Occasionally, rarely actually, I ll still accept a commission. But only if the enjoyment factor is present and doesn t exceed my limited skill set.
> 
> So Becky, what I m trying to say is to accurately and firmly identify your goals in the woodworking arena and chart your course accordingly
> 
> - Gene Howe


Thanks guys  I know - I was speaking from frustration. I keep thinking if I could find one product and do it well enough to sell it even regionally (craft shows and such) it would at least pay for materials and some tools or tool upgrades. Tempering that with the time it would take to go to shows, etc. I just hate having to figure out how to pay for some of these larger tools (New TS, spindle sander, etc come to mind) out of our home budget. I'm already trying to figure out how to possibly work a TS into the shed build next year IF the new fence doesn't work out. I'm really hoping it will! If I can get good enough, maybe I'll even end up like Sandra!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, first, go to those craft shows and see what's there and what's selling.

Don't sell the same thing that others are selling. If you must, yours must be unique and an improvement to others.

One of the biggest mistakes I see them make (myself included) just because you think it's cute doesn't mean it will sell. Look for practical items around the house that you can improve or put a unique twist on (like a jewelry/ keys/phone vallet).

Don't have 20 identical pieces sitting together. Different colors, different wood, slightly different designs, etc. Make people think that the piece is unique to them and not just a manufactured lot. It helps sell the idea of hand made - worth more.

When you get ready to do a craft show, please call me on the phone and I will give you several dos and don'ts for your booth.


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should motivate my tired, old body to the shop…..have a couple things to get done….

At least it isn't a Monday…...


----------



## mojapitt

Anyone got plans for a router planer?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> Anyone got plans for a router planer?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Do you mean an old-style router plane?


----------



## mojapitt

No,I need a setup to level large slabs with the router. They won't fit in the planer and I don't have a large drum sander.


----------



## Gene01

> Anyone got plans for a router planer?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Several on YouTube, Monte. From elaborate to extremely simple.
The wood Whisperer did a nice video on using one to level his bench top.


----------



## mojapitt

Stumpy, maybe you can draw up plans and do a video one. Maybe like tomorrow?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Monte Pittman


That looks like Sycamore Monte is it?


----------



## Momcanfixit

Boo


----------



## rhybeka

@Monte - will do! I'm wondering if I could even just do a simple website and sell through there but oy - the cost of having a secure checkout process is not fun. Having the SO that does Stampin' up gives me access to a piece of the market as testers and general feedback so at least I have a way to do some of that before a craft fair. I already know there's companies out there that do what I'm looking to do but I was hoping if I could just do it locally/regionally I could cut down on shipping and keep my costs lower than theirs. plus I thought about adding a DIY option where I'd provide the parts and they could assemble on their own or at minimum finish on their own. As to the twist I could add to set me apart- that would take some thinking since it's pretty generic boxes.

First things first : table saw that cuts accurately 
2nd : figuring a jig or easily repeatable process to cut all of those dado slots quickly and effectively. 
3rd: mockup and critique from my toughest critiques (SO, Mom, you guys and probably some of SO's crafty friends) 
4th : figuring out cost.

currently: Stuck on 1st. 

Whit has a poor mans router/planer set up - he's levelled a few slabs with it - it's just some plywood pieces put together to form a boxish with straight runners on each side. I could take video of that for you, Monte?


----------



## ArlinEastman

> /yawns and flops/ late to the party I see…. Morning all!
> 
> Rough night at the Robieman household. Didn t sleep very well. Forgot meds and my phone this morning so I m batting a thousand. Also found out I may end up cancelling my camping trip for next weekend which has me double bummed. But it would get me shop time…. so there s a silver lining?
> 
> and I d love a SawStop - or a Powermatic - or even a Grizzly for that matter….just never in the budget. Got frustrated and was talking to the SO about giving up some hobbies yesterday to support others. I can t even sell my video gaming rigs for what I paid for them - not surprising but still a bummer. So I mentioned selling my tools (powered at least) and downsizing so I didn t have to build a workshop space - that would save us ~15K. I was told that she enjoys the things coming out of the shop so she doesn t think that s a good idea either. I need to find a hobby that can support itself!
> 
> - rhybeka


Beka

If I ever get some extra power tools between now and when everyone comes next year I will give you one I find.


----------



## ssnvet

> I need to find a hobby that can support itself!
> - rhybeka
> Beka


Sorry to hear that woodworking is proving to be a frustration for you Beka. I'll share some random thoughts, that are well intended, even if I miss the mark….

1. If you make your hobby into a money making venture, it might cease to be a fun and relaxing hobby. Some of the guys here have successfully done so, but I personally am avoiding it.

2. Patience is a virtue (or so they once said). It's taken me close to 20 years to accumulate the tools and shop space I have, and I am just now getting close to what I want it to be. Along the way, I had to figure out ways to make due, and either find projects that didn't require that shiny new specialized tool, or figure out how to get that cut done with a router, etc…

3. Often people advise fixing up old machines or making tools as an economical solution. And while I've done quite a bit of this myself, there is an entire skill & experience set, and often add'l tools required to do so. If you're not a gear head who grew up tearing down motorcycles, etc… then refurbishing a TS or making your own fence might be a lot of frustration. Dirty Harry says "a man's got to know his limitations" and if the tool project stalls or is abandoned, one may have been better off saving up for new (or better 2nd hand) options.

4. Keep you projects in line with your skill set, but with some skill building elements. Guys like Bandit can pull the design out of their head as they go, while others (like me) do design work at their day job and make their own plans. But if that's not you, it's well worth it to use purchased plans. And the plan description should tell you what tools are required.

5. If you enjoy learning new things and have varied interests, it's easy to wind up with "too many hobbies" and no time to really enjoy any one of them fully. While focusing on going deeper into fewer activities might be more rewarding. Or look for opportunities to integrate your hobbies (i.e. painting and woodworking, etc…).

6. When I was first getting into WW, I subscribed to one of the popular mags and read it cover to cover each month. The writing was good and the projects were doable and the authors considered their audiences abilities and limitations carefully. I learned a lot during those years.

Chin up my friend…. you'll get there… it's just going to take some time :^)


----------



## DS

> I need to find a hobby that can support itself!
> - rhybeka
> Beka


It's been a little while since I've taken on a commission piece, but, it is not a bad way to pay for expensive hobbies.
I've been making a living in woodworking for decades now, but tend to separate my home-life hobby from the job at the shop. (I work for someone else)

I love that I enjoy what I do. I would do it even if money didn't exist.

Admittedly, there are clients that I will never do projects for again. <sigh> But, much of the tools I have were paid for by doing commissions at home. When taken in doses, a commission doesn't have to suck all the fun out of this hobby.

When I purchased my current home, I actually had to convince the bank that the portion of my income declared on my tax returns from woodworking was just a "hobby that makes money" and not a business income that I need to declare for the purpose of a mortgage. (Far more complicated) 
They finally figured it out.


----------



## mudflap4869

83* and 81% wet @ 13:27. 
PLACE THE SECOND COMMA. "Woman, without her man is nothing."


----------



## GaryC

Put it anywhere you like as long as it's not behind the word "her"


----------



## mojapitt

It's one of those days that my feet say they have carried my fat butt twice as far as my pedometer says they have.


----------



## mojapitt

One of these days mudflap, she's gonna come home tired and decide to retire on your life insurance.


----------



## mojapitt

Arlin, that some Honeylocust that are part of my conference table project. I WAS going to run it through the planer. Now I get to just sand both sides of the entire slab.


----------



## mojapitt

DS, there definitely is some customers that I will never work for again.

Banks like everything on paper in black and white. They don't like "fuzzy" situations.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Rain, now clouds, & stuck at the salt mine. I may poke around in the shop tonight. Depends on what the better half and the munchkin have in mind. I love my alone time, but I love my family more.


----------



## Gene01

Well said, Matt.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> First things first : table saw that cuts accurately


Have you located a candidate and are just looking for the money to buy it?


----------



## bandit571

Late Lunch…..spent most of the day IN the shop…..recut two drawer sides,









Then clean up after the bandsaw's cuts..









Dovetails ( naked ones…) are done, and a dry fit , as well..









The ONLY thing holding it up, is the dovetails









Where I hide out, most of the day…..


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, another thought. Doing projects like Bandit, no doubt requires great skill and is a very pure form of woodworking. However, if you are considering making something for profit, power tools are much more efficient time wise. Any time you step on the business side of anything, rules intensify.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got home from a 9 hour round trip to Arkansas to bring home sprocket. He's really sweet.


----------



## DS

> First things first : table saw that cuts accurately
> 
> Have you located a candidate and are just looking for the money to buy it?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Do I sense a Saw Stop discussion coming on? 
(Neck hairs are standing up and the popcorn popper just started up on its own) 
;-)


----------



## Mike_in_STL

^^^ Now that's funny^^^
Congrats on the puppy, Bill.


----------



## mojapitt

Full SawStop discussions are prohibited with politics and religion


----------



## mudflap4869

Here is Bandits secret. He has elves held captive in his basement.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Just got home from a 9 hour round trip to Arkansas to bring home sprocket. He's really sweet.


> ^^^ Now that s funny^^^
> Congrats on the puppy, Bill.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


Thanks Mike, he's already christened the floor twice.


----------



## mojapitt

SawStop thread is nearing the end. The discussion has gone the normal path with the normal people.


----------



## rhybeka

Is this one of those instances where driving extra screws in the end would be good or bad?


----------



## StumpyNubs

> First things first : table saw that cuts accurately
> 
> Have you located a candidate and are just looking for the money to buy it?
> 
> - StumpyNubs
> 
> Do I sense a Saw Stop discussion coming on?
> (Neck hairs are standing up and the popcorn popper just started up on its own)
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


Nope!

I am suggesting that, if she had a decent, used saw picked out, perhaps she may find some of us wiling to donate a few bucks to help offset the cost above what she could raise by selling her video games. 

It sounds like a good cause. She showed her true desire to stick with the craft by practicing her hand tool skills in a corner of Charles' workshop wile the rest of us were screwing around and having fun. I was impressed by that. If ten of us put up $20, she could buy a good used saw on Craigslist.


----------



## mojapitt

> Just got home from a 9 hour round trip to Arkansas to bring home sprocket. He s really sweet.
> 
> ^^^ Now that s funny^^^
> Congrats on the puppy, Bill.
> 
> - MikeinSTL
> 
> Thanks Mike, he s already christened the floor twice.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Aren't puppies wonderful?


----------



## mojapitt

I see a new TS in my future. Need a 5 hp. Mine is tired.


----------



## Cricket

> SawStop thread is nearing the end. The discussion has gone the normal path with the normal people.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I closed it.


----------



## DS

Note to self: Don't cross Cricket.
:-D


----------



## mojapitt

Yeah, they were just getting to the name calling phase. Same people, same comments.


----------



## rhybeka

Wait - does that mean there are NORMAL people?


> Who let them in


? XD

Stumpy that's very kind but you all have already given me your time, attention and encouragement I need more than tools  I looked today and I think I can make it work in my shed budget if I have to - without sneaking it in even! For what I do I should be able to pick up a good hybrid saw that will last me the rest of my days. Maybe even a bandsaw in case I get a wild hair about resawing some small pieces of firewood or something. I've had 10 years of false starts (read getting my degree) but I think I'm about to turn a corner. It's time and practice, with the right tools. I've struggled with trying to make the tools I was given work for me and trying to learn the craft as well. Unfortunately I learned the hard way that doesnt really work for those of us who aren't 90% mechanically inclined.  sooo knowing now what I know - I think I have a much better picture about where I want to be in the craft and how to get there - - hopefully  I'll shut up now and go back to my corner  oh! I'm getting close on the fence though! decided to test for the pieces while I have the fence clamped together.


----------



## mojapitt

The plan is to inset this piece between the other 2 to form the river.


----------



## mojapitt

I will need to do a few butterflies. Do I make them pronounced with walnut or oak, or less visible with maple or honeylocust?


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Blatant! with purple heart or zebra wood!


----------



## bandit571

Walnut….


----------



## TaySC

Am I the only one that loves watching videos like this one?


----------



## mojapitt

Purple heart would be cool as honeylocust is kinda pink.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> Arlin, that some Honeylocust that are part of my conference table project. I WAS going to run it through the planer. Now I get to just sand both sides of the entire slab.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Well if it is 15" you can bring all you want over next year to plane or use my 24" grizzly sander when here also.

Note

I would be willing to help with $20 or so for beka


----------



## bandit571

I suppose I should meander back to the shop? Might get things feeling a bit..Groovy?

Wasn't there a song about that?.......


----------



## boxcarmarty

For those who met Bob the builder while visiting Martysville, he has suffered a stroke and is currently in the hospital. Prayers are needed while we wait on his report…..


----------



## firefighterontheside

Definitely contrasting wood Monte.

Beka, on straightening that part of your fence out, screws will easily pull it in. Just be careful that it doesn't bend the rest of it as you pull it in. Didn't you have that extruded fence working?


----------



## mudflap4869

I'm in on helping little sister. Post me an address.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I remember Bob. Praying for his recovery.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Meanwhile, 'lil Dan and I was left unattended by the wives and hurt ourselves by eating too many frog legs and fried green maters…..


----------



## Cricket

> Note to self: Don t cross Cricket.
> :-D
> 
> - DS


I am actually pretty easy going. Just keep me in bacon and coffee and I am happy.


----------



## boxcarmarty

Bill, I promised Bob's daughter I would look after the chickens during Bob's absence and give them everything they needed… flour, salt, pepper…..


----------



## DonBroussard

Tay-I watched Matt build that thing from start to finish. Seeing trees turn into lumber is relaxing. Right, Monte?


----------



## Gene01

Thank you, Tay. That was amazing. I know three guys that will sleep well after that workout.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Bill, I promised Bob s daughter I would look after the chickens during Bob s absence and give them everything they needed… flour, salt, pepper…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


That's thoughtful of you Marty. Remind me never to have you take care of my chickens.


----------



## TaySC

> Tay-I watched Matt build that thing from start to finish. Seeing trees turn into lumber is relaxing. Right, Monte?
> 
> - Don Broussard


It's amazing watching an old tree log turned into slabs and thinking what it could potentially become.

I need to go back and watch the video of him building that.


----------



## TaySC

> Thank you, Tay. That was amazing. I know three guys that will sleep well after that workout.
> 
> - Gene Howe


I was exhausted just from watching it and think I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## JL7

Hey Marty,

My best wishes for Bob the builder…..he's a classic.

And his chickens too…


----------



## JL7

> Am I the only one that loves watching videos like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TaySC


Thanks for the video link Tay…..I was watching and then realized I have been there before…..bought some lumber from Matt 4 years ago…he didn't have the sawmill at his house back then, he was sawing the big stuff somewhere else…..

I've seen him on the web in the last few years but never did put 2 and 2 together…..










I still have a few 16/4 Cherry slabs from that buy that I need a plan for…..


----------



## JL7

Matter of fact, that 15 bf of Maple from Matt (on the invoice above) was a bust, it wasn't dried properly. All the the other wood was great, but the Maple. It curled, cracked and warped when I brought it in the basement. It sat for years and I was going to burn it.

I don't like to burn potential wood tho…..even if it's nasty. A few months ago I ripped it into narrow strips and glued it all back together…...

For one of my best friends dogs…...


----------



## boxcarmarty

Hey Jeff, thanks for the drive by…..


----------



## boxcarmarty

A question for LED light people, did you replace your shunted sockets in the fixture or rewire them???


----------



## JL7

Marty, at first I replaced them, then realized you can pop them open with a thin blade screwdriver or knife, and reshape the brass for a second life…...the old ones are built better than the new ones…


----------



## firefighterontheside

Marty, I re-wired mine such that both sides of the socket had the same thing. The hot leads went to one end and the neutral to the other. They all work.


----------



## TaySC

> A question for LED light people, did you replace your shunted sockets in the fixture or rewire them???
> 
> - boxcarmarty


If you're talking about the 4 foot shop/garage T12 or T8 lights, I simply went in, cut the ballast lines completely out (left the ballast just hanging, but you could unscrew it if you like), cut all the lines that go to the opposite end from where the power comes in. The end that the power comes into I wired just that end of "tombstones" and bought LED lights that work from power on one end. The tubes at the opposite end do nothing but hold the light in place.

Just be sure to get the correct LED bulbs because some have to have power at both ends.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/TOGGLED-32-Watt-Equivalent-48-in-T8-16-Watt-5000K-Daylight-Linear-LED-Tube-Light-Bulb-E416-50310/300617201

There is a short HD video…


----------



## firefighterontheside




----------



## bandit571

Maxwell the Wonder Dog had a visitor tonight….he even "treed" it on the side of the house…..I managed to knock the racoon off the window frame ( racoon couldn't figure out how to get up and over, onto the roof) with a old school weed whacker…..soon as the racoon hit the ground, the fight was on…and Maxwell won. He is half Blue Heeler…I think that came out tonight…Not sure, but I doubt if Rory the Racoon will be back….

Last drawer is in the clamps….I have have about enough fun for one day,.....


----------



## CFrye

Tay, awesome video. Jim(mudflap) and I tried to help them move those monster slabs!
Marty, prayers for Bob. 
Monte, do you need some purple heart? I still have a piece I got from Gary at the Boil. I could send it to you.
Jeff, that's cool! Here's a plan…Send it to me! 
;-D
Bill, Sprocket is adorable! Do he and June Bug get along?
Good dog, Max!!


----------



## firefighterontheside

They have been playing. June bug hasn't had a dog to play with since we got her, so she's happy.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> - firefighterontheside


My phone is full of pictures of my dogs. Everything a dog does looks adorable, and you have to get a photo to add to the hundreds of other photos exactly like it.


----------



## mudflap4869

I looked at the frog legs on the buffet tonight. They were surrounded by those little red peppers that torch me off, so I passed on them. Grabbed some mudbugs instead. One was enough, HOTTER than the hinges to hell. No damned sense in anything being that hot. I don't have to suffer death, just to prove that I am a man. Stick your machismo where the sun don't shine. I prefer to taste my food.


----------



## rhybeka

> - firefighterontheside
> 
> My phone is full of pictures of my dogs. Everything a dog does looks adorable, and you have to get a photo to add to the hundreds of other photos exactly like it.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


I LOVE pet pics!! I think there's a forum thread - or was - about people and their pet pics  Sprocket is so cute Bill!


----------



## mojapitt

Beka, make a few of these


----------



## rhybeka

> They have been playing. June bug hasn t had a dog to play with since we got her, so she s happy.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


yay! just make sure they have enough time apart to de-stress if needed


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, make a few of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


nice price tag but I'm not so keen on the table. Looks fairly simple or am I just not seeing something? Flat top with sculpted leg structure? I'm sure that would take some practice to get smooth and looking nice. dowel or biscuit the top…. how are the legs attached though?


----------



## bandit571

Morning, People…..rough night last night….


----------



## diverlloyd

Monte I would think the legs are double doweled or screwed to the sub frame.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Good morning.


----------



## mojapitt

I would think dowels. Maybe with wedges.


----------



## mojapitt

Any puppy surprises this morning Bill?


----------



## Gene01

This looks interesting, Becky.


----------



## ssnvet

> how are the legs attached though?
> - rhybeka


That would likely be the $3,600 trick :^)


----------



## bandit571

> how are the legs attached though?
> - rhybeka
> 
> That would likely be the $3,600 trick :^)
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Mortise and tenon. Then just carve the curves.


----------



## firefighterontheside

> Any puppy surprises this morning Bill?
> 
> - Monte Pittman


He will be spending nights in the crate until he can be trusted. He does good in there, but doesn't want to go in there. Luckily he's only twelve pounds.


----------



## firefighterontheside

I heard from the lady about the bar, shelf unit and table this morning. Something has come up and they need to hold off. Maybe, or they were shocked how much things cost.


----------



## DS

> how are the legs attached though?
> - rhybeka


In my experience, most furniture manufacturers are partial to dowels.

EDIT: (Mostly because they already have CNC dowel insertion machines.)


----------



## CharlesNeil

If it were me I would do as bandit said .. mortise and tenon, then do final shape … dowels would also work .. or a domino .


----------



## rhybeka

> This looks interesting, Becky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Gene Howe


I wonder if the neighbor would notice their junk tree missing???  /evil laugh/


----------



## rhybeka

and should I know who Paolo Buffa is??


----------



## mojapitt

I am not sure knowing that would help.


----------



## mojapitt

This is off the "1st Dibs" website. Antique collectables for outrageous amounts of money.


----------



## Gene01

> and should I know who Paolo Buffa is??
> 
> - rhybeka


I'll bet he's Italian. Just a WAG, though.


----------



## mojapitt

Gene wins. He's Italian. It did say that on the site.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Rhybeka .. I agree with Stumpy… find a good table saw and advise… glad to help .,,,,,,,,,,,,, oh yea

Suck it up thats what friends are for.


----------



## rhybeka

> Beka, on straightening th
> at part of your fence out, screws will easily pull it in. Just be careful that it doesn t bend the rest of it as you pull it in. Didn t you have that extruded fence working?
> 
> - firefighterontheside


For the most part It had it's own set of issues. Mainly, there was no way to lock it down in the back so it was wandering on the cut even with as heavy as it is. It also wouldn't really slide well no matter the adjustments I would make on the rails and the fence piece so it was kind of unwieldy. I could've added another brake to the back but then I'm back to square one again on having to adjust both sides, etc Decided I could take it off and use it on the bandsaw instead. 


> Matter of fact, that 15 bf of Maple from Matt (on the invoice above) was a bust, it wasn t dried properly. All the the other wood was great, but the Maple. It curled, cracked and warped when I brought it in the basement. It sat for years and I was going to burn it.
> 
> I don t like to burn potential wood tho…..even if it s nasty. A few months ago I ripped it into narrow strips and glued it all back together…...
> 
> For one of my best friends dogs…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - JL7


I love it! I watched Jack eat this morning and was wondering if I should raise his up some more 



> I will need to do a few butterflies. Do I make them pronounced with walnut or oak, or less visible with maple or honeylocust?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Monte Pittman


I vote walnut


----------



## mojapitt

It's mostly for people with stupid money to spend.

https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/tables/coffee-tables-cocktail-tables/style/organic-modern/


----------



## mojapitt

Here's one I am still perplexed with


----------



## ssnvet

> Here s one I am still perplexed with
> - Monte Pittman


Ya gotta have art! All you really need is art. When those little things in life get you down, come on down and get a start…. all you need is art.

Just ask the Stumpster where that little jingle comes from :^)


----------



## rhybeka

it looks like a topographical map to me! $39K??? yeowsa!


----------



## bandit571

Lunch is over with, I suppose I should get moving towards the shop…..Battery is charged up for the drill.

Motivation is LOW today…


----------



## DS

I looked at that 1stdibs site. $3600 would be the least expensive thing on there.


----------



## Doe

> Doe - Puppy? I ve been out of the loop - another BC?
> 
> - Sandra


We're too dang old for BCs, as much as we love them. Gerry decided that he needed a dog so we went the other way to a basset hound who was born on June 2. Eventually Winnie will be a couch potato. She trips on her perpetually soggy ears, chases butterflies, hunts for cookies, and sings. Have you ever seen the Fifth Element with Bruce Willis? Winnie can sound like the scene with an alien opera singer. The pup has done arpeggios, and various animal impressions like duck, goose, and donkey. We laugh at her an awful lot but she doesn't seem offended.


----------



## Doe

Monte, imagine it cut into four; you can see the seam. It's four (butt ugly) chairs. Apparently you pay extra for that.


----------



## mojapitt

They did say that it's special leather. Probably not from dairy cows.


----------



## ArlinEastman

***

So how far have we gotten with people willing to donate funds to Beka?


----------



## Doe

I had a lookie loo at 1st dibs. I think the prices are ok for the most part (definitely not butt ugly sofas). For many of them you pay for design. I can certainly appreciate distinctive design but wouldn't pay for it, especially if it didn't look too complicated to make.


----------



## Doe

Sandra, I thought you might appreciate this:


----------



## Doe

We're almost at 25,000. I want it. Sorry.


----------



## mojapitt

I don't think Beka is actually asking for donations Arlin. Most of us are donating our hugely valuable opinions though.


----------



## Doe




----------



## Doe

Yes, it's childish


----------



## mojapitt

As long as #25,000 isn't about SawStop


----------



## Doe




----------



## Doe

Winnie snores like a little pig


----------



## Gene01

Yea, Doe. Ya got it.

Your doggie pictures are just darling…and, I don't use that phrase often. 
The dog+otters is hilarious.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Well, I want 25,002


----------



## bandit571

Time for a PIP?









About all that is left, is a few days of sanding, then some Amber Shellac….









Almost done…..


----------



## mojapitt

I really like the look of that Bandit.


----------



## TaySC

> As long as #25,000 isn t about SawStop
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Festool


----------



## TaySC

Looks awesome bandit.


----------



## rhybeka

> ***
> 
> So how far have we gotten with people willing to donate funds to Beka?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


Arlin, no donating to me - if anything they should donate to you


----------



## rhybeka

Nice Bandit!

/squee/ Puppies!!!  Otters are almost as good


----------



## StumpyNubs

> ***
> 
> So how far have we gotten with people willing to donate funds to Beka?
> 
> - Arlin Eastman


I suggested, she declined. I'm still willing if she changes her mind.


----------



## mojapitt

If I was in position to buy my new saw, I would give her my Grizzly.


----------



## ArlinEastman

> - Doe


They are so good at that expression. It makes a person want to give them anything they want. lol


----------



## ssnvet

*Stumpy *has yet to comment on my art jingle…. think way back to when you were a wee little Stumpykins watching TV… maybe one of the Detroit stations like channel 50

try this you need to jog your memory


----------



## ArlinEastman

> I suggested, she declined. I m still willing if she changes her mind.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Beka

When are you going to change your mind? hmm Hmmmm

I do not know about you but it was so very hard for me to ask for help way back after I started turning, but I realized I would never get anything done without help and I had to ask.

I was the kind of guy I would help everyone with anything including money for house payments or food or moving and other things and I had to always run I thru my wonder wife first. But if people did not ask we/I could not help them.

So change your mind so we can help


----------



## diverlloyd

Beka what is your saw budget? There have been a lot of pretty good tablesaws up for auction around here and usually go for under $200. I don't mind picking one up for you.


----------



## bandit571

There was one down in Grove City….with an Incra fence system….contact Miataguy here on LJs….


----------



## mojapitt

For those who voted for walnut butterflies, you win. The customer voted on your side as well.


----------



## CFrye

> For those who voted for walnut butterflies, you win. The customer voted on your side as well.
> 
> - Monte Pittman


 Poo! I wanted purple heart :-(


----------



## Gene01

I was pulling for ebony.


----------



## firefighterontheside

Doe, what a pretty puppy. Love his colors.
This puppy likes to lay on my lap, not Cindys. He better learn.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm thinking about buying a Sawstop PCS 3HP. Probably not right away, but I'm doing some research. I don't want to start a new forum topic because-well you know why.

My question is: do you have to buy special blades, or do any blades permit the electrical signal to be transmitted to the cartridge's sensor?

Stumpy-Do you have an Amazon affiliate link I can use to help you out when the time comes?


----------



## TaySC

> I m thinking about buying a Sawstop PCS 3HP. Probably not right away, but I m doing some research. I don t want to start a new forum topic because-well you know why.
> 
> My question is: do you have to buy special blades, or do any blades permit the electrical signal to be transmitted to the cartridge s sensor?
> 
> Stumpy-Do you have an Amazon affiliate link I can use to help you out when the time comes?
> 
> - Don Broussard


Great question Don. I'm also looking at a 3 HP SS, but it will probably be next spring before I pull the trigger.


----------



## CFrye

We went to see a friend/former co-worker. She fell and really did a number on BOTH her knees, her surgery was yesterday, the right knee open, the left knee scoped. Her daughter is 3 years old and at the 'helper' age. Meegan asked if I could build her a step stool. I showed her a picture like this…


















She loved it! Their house is on the small side, so collapsable would be ideal. I have found plans The Wood Whisperer that can be taken apart with a tool for long term storage. Also found a plan by Ana White (don't judge) that will fold flat so it is thin but twice as wide as the assembled state.

The picture I showed Meegan looks simple enough. Any thoughts?


----------



## firefighterontheside

Pretty neat Candy. Build it. Maybe some Baltic birch ply.


----------



## firefighterontheside

It seems like I've read about the teflon coating on some blades blocking the flow of some electrons.


----------



## mojapitt

I need the 5 hp variety


----------



## rhybeka

@Candy I've found with Anna White - build as you go, don't cut it all out at once because twice I've had stuff not come out square. I like the plans but I do find some steps missing/lacking from my perspective. But it's enough to get you started with  I saw Mark S.'s video when he built that for Mateo - it's a neat one 

@Arlin I'm pretty thickheaded and I don't give up easily  I've been looking at the Grizzly hybrid or the Delta at Lowes. I think if I pair that with a laguna bandsaw I won't need any other large power tools for cutting rough stock down for the rest of my days, as long as I keep them in good repair. It also keeps my tool purchases at 2k or less if I can find a good sale. I've got my hand planes and access to a planer if necessary (I'm also keeping my toes crossed I end up with my dad's old DeWalt planer next year). That should buy me time to learn how to use handsaws to cut straight lines with and hopefully dovetails  At least, that's the plan if the TS fence doesn't work out. @Bandit I can talk to him but I won't have $ until next year. Hopefully he sells his by then!

Appears my next project is going to be a mobile A/V cart for the SO and her event equipment. Have to be able to haul a projector, microphones, speaker, cables, misc related stuff. for now though, better shut the brain down so I can get up for work in the morning! Don't blow the place up too badly  Night all!


----------



## bandit571

Hope Rocky Racoon doesn't make a return visit, tonight…..


----------



## CFrye

I have wanted to build one from the time I first saw Marc's video, just didn't have a 'need'. And Meegan's fall happened on her time, not work, so no workman's comp and no nursing income while she recovers. 
:-( Prayers are appreciated.
What size hinges would be appropriate on 3/4" stock? I'll need 18 of them! I may have that many Stanley door hinges (yard sale find). Those might be a bit large.


----------



## StumpyNubs

> I m thinking about buying a Sawstop PCS 3HP. Probably not right away, but I m doing some research. I don t want to start a new forum topic because-well you know why.
> 
> My question is: do you have to buy special blades, or do any blades permit the electrical signal to be transmitted to the cartridge s sensor?
> 
> Stumpy-Do you have an Amazon affiliate link I can use to help you out when the time comes?
> 
> - Don Broussard


I have used all sorts of blades and they all work as long as they are either 10" for regular blades, and 8" for dado sets. Freud blades have a coating, and they work fine. Basically, if it conduct electricity, it will work.


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the info, Beka.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*AMAZON AFFILIATE LINK FOR SUPPORTERS:*

Since Don asked… Anytime anyone buys ANYTHING on Amazon (toilet paper or tools, it doesn't matter), you can use this link to get to the Amazon home page: http://amzn.to/2vZJ43T

Some people add that link to their web browser "favorites" or "bookmarks" and just use it whenever they go to Amazon. I get a few cents for every purchase. Fans use it to support our videos. It adds up, and is much appreciated (but certainly not required or expected).


----------



## StumpyNubs

> *Stumpy *has yet to comment on my art jingle…. think way back to when you were a wee little Stumpykins watching TV… maybe one of the Detroit stations like channel 50
> 
> try this you need to jog your memory
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Sorry, I must have missed the art jingle comment. What's that about? (That video is a little early for me. I was born in 1978


----------



## mojapitt

I graduated from high school in 1978


----------



## CFrye

> I graduated from high school in 1978
> 
> - Monte Pittman


Me too. You're showing our age, Matt!


----------



## firefighterontheside

> I graduated from high school in 1978
> 
> - Monte Pittman
> 
> Me too. You re showing our age, Matt!
> 
> - CFrye


Monte?


----------



## CFrye

No, Matt, for referring to jingles that predate some of y'all!


----------



## mojapitt

When we grew up, we expected violence in our cartoons. Wiley E. Coyote blowing himself up. Yosemite Sam beating his dragon. Foghorn Leghorn, Tom and Jerry, Woody Woodpecker, Pink Panther.


----------



## DonBroussard

I'm a 1974 high school graduate. I think Bandit has a year or so on me.

Stumpy-I put in your affiliate link for my Amazon visits. Now when I buy toilet paper, coffee cream and consumable medical supplies, you should hear a cash register's cha-ching. Oh, and maybe a Sawstop . . .


----------



## mojapitt

Priced out the model of SawStop I would want. Quiet a bit over my budget right now. But things are going thrre.


----------



## mojapitt

What does everyone think of the sliding tablesaw?


----------



## CFrye

Monte, I've heard of it. Don't know any details.


----------



## bandit571

Class of71

And way too much "Clean Living" since then…

Whut's a Table saw?


----------



## DonBroussard

Monte-I've read some reviews of the Sawstop sliding table, and there were concerns about the lack of detents at common angles. Here's a review of the sliding table.


----------



## rhybeka

hehehe I'm only two years behind Stumpy! I met a kid the other day at Best Buy and we talked photography and Macbook Pro features….he wasn't even 20 yet and he's traveled all over the world. I believe he has family over most of it so it makes it a tad cheaper, but wow! Yeah - he graduated HS in 2014. Made me feel old.

Sliding TS's - aren't they more widely used in Europe? I think I********************ani uses one - it seems pretty versatile. That's the sum of my limited knowledge.

Morning all!


----------



## mojapitt

Good morning world


----------



## bandit571

Morning….Uncle Charlie wake up…..

Who turned off the heat? Sitting here FREEZING!


----------



## firefighterontheside

It's 52° out and 69° in. I was cold just sleeping with a sheet.
Born in 74 and graduated in 92.
Auction ends today. Gonna be a fun night.


----------



## mojapitt

Well, I don't have any T-shirts older than Bill. I think I have 1 same age as Stumpy'.


----------



## ssnvet

> *Stumpy *has yet to comment on my art jingle…. think way back to when you were a wee little Stumpykins watching TV… maybe one of the Detroit stations like channel 50
> try this you need to jog your memory
> - Mainiac Matt
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed the art jingle comment. What s that about? (That video is a little early for me. I was born in 1978
> - StumpyNubs


Oh bother… just me trying (unsuccessfully) to be witty… These young whippersnappers probably never stayed up till 2 a.m. so they could see the national anthem play on TV and the screen go to static.

Well at least I'm not from the Crustacean Period like some of you old lobsters…

Speaking of which… my oldest daughter Mary (now 18 and living with her grandmother) started her new job at a fish and lobster wholesale gig. She'll be "picking lobsters" and working the retail counter. So far she likes it, because the people have all been very nice to her. It's a classic New England job, and I'm proud of her for rolling up her sleeves and diving right in. I think she'll be good and ready to go to college next year with a new perspective on life.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, some times a break from the school for a year or two is very good.


----------



## ssnvet

I have the BT speaker build for daughter #2 all wired up and tested it out last night…. Boy does it crank! Sounds much better than the last one.

I'm having some difficulty trying to stain the Baltic Birch plywood I cut for the back panel to match the solid Mahogany top and sides. The medium Mahogany die I used on the first speaker build is tinted maroon and doesn't match at all, but I found an unopened can of Fruitwood gel stain on the back shelf (I have no recollection of ever buying it and it looks 20+ years old) and after two coats I'm getting close. If all else fails, I'm going to stain it black.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Some low life STOLE our mail box …who the h*** steals a mail box … they just lifted it out the ground … amazing


----------



## firefighterontheside

A long time ago somebody ripped my mailbox off the post, pooped in it and threw it in the woods. I would have rather that they stole it. That was a low life.


----------



## GaryC

Class of '64…...


----------



## diverlloyd

Must have wanted your mailbox bad.


----------



## Gene01

Class of '59. At the end of the crustacean period.
Matt, if you do succeed in getting a decent stain job on that BB, please share your process. Nothing I've tried has been satisfactory. That includes dyes, oilbased stains, Watco and various other concoctions.
I love the stuff but, it's been relegated to jigs, shop boxes and as a base for veneer. 
One, well two, things not tried is shellac before stain or, Sir Charles' blotch control.

FINALLY, after several days of extraneous s{&t, I'm getting a full day in the shop.


----------



## mojapitt

Matt, Charles Blotch control works well on plywood.


----------



## mojapitt

I am feeling irresponsible today. I wonder if they would miss me if I went home.


----------



## ssnvet

I'm actually not having blotch issues…. likely because it's a small panel and the grain is very uniform.

My problem is color matching… without having to make multiple purchases.


----------



## DS

Matt, the 2am National Anthem takes me back. Nowadays it is the 2am infomercial.
It went the way of the telephone busy signal. Kids these days have no idea what that is about.

Now, I feel old. (okay I was already feeling old, but thanks for the reminder, heheh)

Also, the BT speaker project intrigues me. A lot of the sound has to do with the enclosure as much as the speaker itself. So much math involved. There are several audiophile forums loaded with good info that can help.

I made a pair of relatively high end bookcase speakers a while back. I based them on a proven plan and didn't even attempt the math on my own. No BT module, but probably could retrofit easily, I think.


----------



## Cricket

You around Stumpy?

I think it may be time to start a new thread. Can you let me know when it has been done?

We can add the link to it in this thread and then lock it.


----------



## mojapitt

Did Marty break this one?


----------



## DIYaholic

If we're moving….
I'll need time to pack!!!


----------



## Cricket

It's getting tough for me to remove spam posts from this one because it slows down the system so much.

Pack your bags folks. It's time for a fresh thread.


----------



## StumpyNubs

I'll start a new one.

BTW- Are you sure it's us slowing down the site? "State of the Shop" has 63K comments, "Hand planes of your dreams" is at 54K. We're just at 25K.


----------



## Cricket

> I ll start a new one.
> 
> BTW- Are you sure it s us slowing down the site? "State of the Shop" has 63K comments, "Hand planes of your dreams" is at 54K. We re just at 25K.
> 
> - StumpyNubs


That one is next on my list. It took me 25 minutes to remove some spam from there.


----------



## StumpyNubs

*It's done.* The new thread is here. Hopefully everyone finds there way over, we'd hate to lose track of any old or new friends! 

...Maybe Charles' mailbox is there…


----------



## ssnvet

One more speaker project after this one…. this time, it's finally for me. Shop speakers… I have all the components ready to go, just need to get cranking.


----------

